# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  WEIGHT WATCHERS

## ELENI33

Hello!
Σας στελνω αγωνιστικους χαιρετισμους απο το μετωπο! Δυστυχως υπαρχει στασιμοτητα, αγωνιστικη στασιμοτητα με ανοδικες τασεις!lol

Τεσπα,επειδη διαπιστωνω οτι δεν μπορω να λειτουργησω με στερησεις σκεφτηκα να δοκιμασω το προγραμμα των weight watchers...δηλ.να μετραω ποντους..το ειχα κανει και παλιοτερα και ειχα χασει γυρω στα 5 κιλα..πολυ μου αρεσε τοτε..και λεω να το επαναλαβω..
Ομως.....τοτε ειχα τους ποντους με τα φαγητα στα αγγλικα καθως τα ειχα κατεβασει απ'το νετ..δεν ειναι ομως πολυ βολικο...
Γι'αυτο αναρωτιομουν αν καποιος-α απο εσας ειχε παλαιοτερα γραφτει στα weight watchers και εχει το βιβλιο με τους ποντους στα ελληνικα..

Θα το εκτιμουσα πολυ αν το εβρισκα και γιατι οχι θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε μια αρχη οσοι και οσες ενδιαφερονται γι'αυτο το προγραμμα και να στηριζουμε ο ενας τον αλλον.

ευχαριστω και ελπιζω ολοι να Bρουμε τον δρομο μας για ενα χαρουμενο καλοκαιρι..γιατι το παν ειναι η ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ!!

----------


## ELENI33

layza σ'ευχαριστω παραπολυ!! με σωζεις! και ευχαριστω και την sougar βεβαια,που ειναι και ζωντανο παραδειγμα της αποτελεσματικοτητας της διαιτας..

Layza εσενα τελικα σε βοηθησε το προγραμμα?
εγω μαλλον απο δευτερα που θα παω στο γραφειο και θα το τυπωσω θα ξεκινησω πιο συστηματικα..
ακομα και 5 κιλα να χασω μεχρι τον οκτωβριο ειναι καλυτερο απ'το τιποτα...τον τελευταιο καιρο ετσι κι αλλιως με το παραμικρο παιρνω...πρεπει να το κλεισω λιγο το ρημαδι...

φιλια σε ολους και καλη μας αρχη-συνεχεια!

----------


## layza

οσο καιρο ακολουθουσα ναι..μια χαρα..μετα βεβαα οπως και τωρα συνεχιζω με τον 
παραδοσιακο θερμιδομετρητη της lala cook..
ισως ομως να ξανακανω ενα διαστημα..
οσοι εχω ακουσει μονο θετικα λενε για αυτην την μεθοδο..
καλη μας επιτυχια και καλο κατεβασμα..

----------


## layza

εχω να προτεινω να κανουμε καθημερινη ημερολογιακη καταγραφη του τι τρωμε και ποσους ποντους..βαση το συστημα ..οποτε αν κανουμε λαθως μετρηση(αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που το σταματησα δεν ημουν σιγουρη αν υπολογιζα σωστα) να μας διωρθωνουν οσοι ξερουν..
εγω απο αυριο θα το εφαρμοσω και οσοι πιστοι...

----------


## ELENI33

Συμφωνω, μονο που θα μου ειναι δυσκολο να γραφω αναλυτικα τι εφαγα. Αυτο που θα ηθελα να κανω ειναι να γραφω το συνολο των ποντων καθε μερα και στο τελος της εβδομαδας να βλεπουμε αν απεδωσε.
Κι εγω ειμαι λιγο μπερδεμενη με τις μεριδες...δεν ξερω πως να τις υπολογισω..
π.χ.σημερα εφαγα 1,5 σουτζουκακι (αν αυτο θεωρειται κυριως πιατο) με σαλατα βεβαια και ψωμι...ποσους ποντους να το υπολογισω, οταν στη λιστα λεει: σουτζουκακια 10.

Μου φαινεται θα κοψω τα σουτζουκακια!!!lol

----------


## layza

μα γι αυτο προτεινα να γραφουμε και την ποσοτητα και τους ποντους που εμεις νομιζουμε οτι αντιστοιχουν ωστε αν μας παρακολουθουν αυτοι που ξερουν να μας διορθωνουν..
δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο να τα γραφεις αναλυτικα..

----------


## p_k

Γεια σου Ελένη!
Κι εγώ εφαρμόζω το πρόγραμμα των WW.
Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου!
Όσον αφορά τα σουτζουκάκια, απ' ό,τι ξέρω μια μερίδα εστιατορίου είναι 4 κομμάτια, οπότε υπολόγισε ανάλογα.
Όταν λέει μερίδες εννοεί φυσιολογικού μεγέθους μερίδες, όχι τιγκαρισμένα πιάτα!

----------


## layza

p_k θελεις να πεις λιγα για σενα?
ποσο καιρο το εφαρμοζεις και αν σε εχει βοηθησει στην απωλεια?

----------


## change_ed

εγω νομιζω πως καταναλωνω γυρω στους 25 ποντους καθημερινα αλλα δεν τα υπολογιζω...

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by layza_
> p_k θελεις να πεις λιγα για σενα?
> ποσο καιρο το εφαρμοζεις και αν σε εχει βοηθησει στην απωλεια?


Είμαι ισόβιο μέλος των WW από το 1996.
Πριν 12 χρόνια (1996), ζύγιζα 100,5 κιλά με ύψος 1,80.
Γράφτηκα στα Weight Watchers στη Θεσσαλονίκη και είχα εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα: μέσα σε 5 μήνες περίπου έχασα 22, 5 κιλά και έφτασα στα 78.
Τα κιλά αυτά τα διατήρησα 10 ολόκληρα χρόνια, μέχρι το 2006 που έφτασα τα 90.
Επαιδή στο μεταξύ το υποκατάστημα των WW στη Θεσσαλονίκη είχε κλείσει, γράφτηκα στην υπηρεσία "Κατ' οίκον" και μου έστειλαν όλο το απαραίτητο υλικό ταχυδρομικώς. 
Ξεκίνησα και έχοντας σημαντική τηλεφωνική βοήθεια και υποστήριξη από τη σύμβουλό μου, το Νοέμβριο του 2006 έφτασα στα 78 κιλά και χάρηκα πολύ. 
Ξεκίνησα τη συντήρηση που προβλέπει το πρόγραμμα (6 εβδομάδες) και όλα καλά.
Μετά όμως (και ενώ έκλεισαν και τα WW στην Αθήνα), αφέθηκα και χαλάρωσα, αρχίζοντας να τρώω ξανά γλυκά, λιπαρά, ακατάσχετα και απρογραμμάτιστα.
Να μην τα πολυλέω, μέσα σε 6 μήνες τα κιλά επανήλθαν...
Θεωρώ το πρόγραμμα των WW απόλυτα βατό, αποτελεσματικό, υγιεινό, ιατρικώς σωστό και επιτυχημένο (προσωπική άποψη). Με βοήθησε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια να χάσω και να διατηρήσω το σωστό σωματικό βάρος και εδώ να σημειώσω πως όσο διάστημα λειτουργούσε το υποκατάστημα στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ως ισόβιο μέλος πήγαινα κάθε Σάββατο ανελλιπώς και ζυγιζόμουν/παρακολουθούσα τη συνάντηση. 
Όσοι έχετε ακολουθήσει το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα, σίγουρα με καταλαβαίνετε.
Τώρα, μπήκα ξανά σε πρόγραμμα και σκοπεύω από τα 93,5 κιλά να κατεβώ στα 77.
Ζυγίζομαι πλέον κάθε Τετάρτη και πιστεύω πως θα πάω καλά!
*Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι τηρώ καθημερινά και ανελλιπώς ημερολόγιο διατροφής, όπου καταγράφω όλα όσα τρώω στη διάρκεια της μέρας. Βοηθάει πολύ στο να ελέγχεις τον εαυτό σου!*

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλησπερα
που μπορω να βρω οδηγιες γι αυτη τη διαιτα?
υπαρχει καπιο βιβλιο ειδικο? που αναφερει τροφες και ποντους?

----------


## layza

> [
> *Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι τηρώ καθημερινά και ανελλιπώς ημερολόγιο διατροφής, όπου καταγράφω όλα όσα τρώω στη διάρκεια της μέρας. Βοηθάει πολύ στο να ελέγχεις τον εαυτό σου!*


 καλη σου και καλη μας επιτυχια!!συμφωνω με την τηρηση ημερολογιου ,ο μονος τροπος που εχω βρει πρωσωπικα και με ελεγχω.προγραμματιζω παντα απο την προηγουμενη ή αν δεν ξερω το μεσημεριανο μου την ωρα του πρινου οπου και το κανονιζω και αυτο.
πιστευω οτι η βοηθεια σου στην καταγαφη του τι τρωμε και εδω θα ηταν πολυτιμη γιατι θα ξερεις καποια πραγματα παραπανω στον υπολογισμο των ποντων.ή τουλαχιστον σε πραγματα που δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι.. που οπως ειδα πιο πανω σχετικα με τα σουτζουκακια και παει λεγοντας!!

----------


## ELENI33

Λοιπον παιδια, η πρωτη δοκιμαστικη εβδομαδα με τα ww δεν μου πηγε καλα...οχι γιατι φταιει το προγραμμα, αλλα εγω δεν μπορεσα να το τηρησω..παρ'ολα αυτα ενιωσα οτι περιορισα λιγο την προσληψη τροφης (φαντασου τι ετρωγα πριν!!).
Σας παραθετω τους εβδομαδιαιους ποντους της ντροπης:

01/06:30
02/06:25
03/06:28
04/06:32!
05/06:30
06/06:32!!

Κανονικα πρεπει να λαμβανω 24-27..οποτε.....βλεπετε τα χαλια μου....lol

Δεν πειραζει..θα δοκιαμασω και την επομενη εβδομαδα και θα δουμε ..εφτιαξα και την μπαρα μου που ηταν ξεχασμενη απο καιρο..και κανω ξεκινημα..

αντε,περιμενω νεα σας!!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by ELENI33_
> Λοιπον παιδια, η πρωτη δοκιμαστικη εβδομαδα με τα ww δεν μου πηγε καλα...οχι γιατι φταιει το προγραμμα, αλλα εγω δεν μπορεσα να το τηρησω..παρ'ολα αυτα ενιωσα οτι περιορισα λιγο την προσληψη τροφης (φαντασου τι ετρωγα πριν!!).
> Σας παραθετω τους εβδομαδιαιους ποντους της ντροπης:
> 
> 01/06:30
> 02/06:25
> 03/06:28
> 04/06:32!
> 05/06:30
> ...


Ελένη, μήπως είσαι λίγο υπερβολική;
Δεν ξεπέρασες και τόσο πολύ τους πόντους!
27 πόντοι που πρέπει να τρως Χ 6 μέρες = 162 πόντοι.
Εσύ έφαγες 177 πόντους, δηλαδή 15 παραπάνω.
Σίγουρα δεν είναι το σωστό, δεν ξέφυγες όμως τόσο πολύ που να δικαιολογούνται εκφράσεις του τύπου "βλέπετε τα χάλια μου", κλπ.
Πάρε την απόφαση από σήμερα κιόλας να μην τους ξεπεράσεις, όλα στο μυαλό μας βρίσκονται.
Θα δεις τι καλά θα πας! 
Κάνε μια καλή κατανομή των πόντων στη διάρκεια της μέρας ώστε να μην φτάσεις το βράδυ χωρίς πόντους, σε πιάσει πείνα και δεν έχεις κάτι να φας.
Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!!

----------


## ELENI33

p_k μου δινεις κουραγιο!
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν το παρακανα κιολας,καποιες φορες πειναγα ισως λιγακι..ομως αυτο οφειλεται στις παλιες μου διατροφικες συνηθειες που τσιμπολογουσα λιχουδιες συνεχεια..
Επισης ημουν λιγο αυστηρη γιατι ηταν η 1η εβδομαδα,αν δεν τα παω καλα τωρα ποτε θα τα παω?
anyway, χτες καταφερα και κρατηθηκα στους 27 ποντους και πολυ τοχαρηκα....

Λοιπον κοριτσια layza, zwhtsa ,change δωστε καποιο σημειο αναφορας..πως πατε?

Στην πρωτη ευκαιρια θα γραψω και τι εφαγα για να δουμε αν πεφτω μεσα.

φιλια πολλα

----------


## p_k

Ελένη, προχωράμε κανονικά!
Κι εγώ εφαρμόζω το πρόγραμμα, είμαι στην 4η εβδομάδα και οι ημερήσιοι πόντοι μου είναι 29.
Απόφαση, προγραμματισμός, ημερολόγιο, πολύ νερό και όλα θα πάνε καλά!
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!!

----------


## layza

καλημερα σας και απο μενα!
προσπαθω και τρωω γυρω στους 22 ποντους.ετρωγα πιο λιγους (18-19)και χτες εφαγα παγωτο 2 μπαλες με μερεντα και αμυγδαλα (δεν ξερω ποσους ποντους να το υπολογισω) άλλα φανταζομαι λογω εξοικονομησης των ποντων της εβδομαδας ειμαι μεσα..

----------


## ntourountourou

εγω δε καταλαβα τι ειναι αυτο θα μου πει καποιος??ειμαι καινουρια βλέπετε....

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

pios mporei na mou dwsei plhrofories gia tous pontous???
pate se kapion eidiko? h yparxoyn biblia pou lene gia tous pontous kathe trofhs?

----------


## ELENI33

Λοιπον τα νεωτερα της τελευταιας εβδομαδας:
07/06:27
08/06:30
09/06: 30
10/06:25
11/06:29
12/06:23
13/06: 25

Σημειωτεον οτι ολη την εβδομαδα ετοιμαζομουν να αδιαθετησω και ημουν πρησμενη...παρολα αυτα σημερα (1η μερα αδιαθεσιας) εδειξε 86.8!
Δηλ. -300γρ.

Αμελητεα ποσοτητα θα μου πειτε ομως εχω συνηθισει να ειμαι συνηθως +2κιλα εκεινες τις μερες.
Οποτε φανταζομαι οτι την επομενη εβδομαδα θα εχω πραγματικα αποτελεσματα..

Περιμενω τα νεα σας..
φιλια

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ελενη43 θα μπορουσες να μας δωσεις καποιες πληροφοριες για την διαιτα αυτη με τους ποντους?
ΕΛΕΟΣ ρε παιδια ηδη ειμαστε δυο που ρωταμε και κανεις δεν μας δινει σημασια.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> ελενη43 θα μπορουσες να μας δωσεις καποιες πληροφοριες για την διαιτα αυτη με τους ποντους?
> ΕΛΕΟΣ ρε παιδια ηδη ειμαστε δυο που ρωταμε και κανεις δεν μας δινει σημασια.


μη ταραζεσαι  :Smile: 
αυτο συμβαινει, γιατι πολυ συχνα μπαινουν ατομα που ζητανε πληροφοριες για θεματα πολυσυζητημενα εδω κι εχουν βαρεθει καποιοι να λενε συνεχως: ΨΑΞΤΕ, η να επαναλαμβανουν τα ιδια και τα ιδια.
οταν θελετε κατι , ψαχνετε πρωτα στα παλια θεματα με την μηχανη αναζητησης ΠΟΥ ΓΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ, ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΓΚΡΙΚΛΙΣ, κι αν δεν καλυφθειτε η θελετε συζητηση, εδω ειμαστε ολοι...

----------


## ELENI33

Zwhtsa μην συγχυζεσαι..ολοι εδω ειμαστε για τον ιδιο σκοπο..μην τσακωνομαστε και μεταξυ μας..

θεωρησα αυτονοητο ομως οτι πριν διαλεξεις τον "ευκολο" τροπο "παιδια τι ειναι αυτο?" θα διαβαζες τουλαχιστον την σελιδα απο την αρχη...συμφωνω απολυτα με την sweet, για την διευκολυνση της ροης των θεματων θα πρεπει να κανουμε και λιγη προσωπικη δουλιτσα..

το post που βρηκα πληροφοριες και εγω ειναι αυτο πο παραπεμπει η sougar και βοηθαει πολυ..και εγω καινουρια ειμαι...
ουσιαστικα αναγεις τα τροφιμα σε ποντους και προσεχεις να μην ξεπερνας το οριο που σου αντιστοιχει καθε μερα.. εσυ επιλεγεις τι θα φας, φτανει να ξερεις ακριβως τους ποντους και να περιοριστεις σε αυτους..(αν και εγω ξεφευγω καμμια φορα!!)

Αν ξερεις καλα αγγλικα μπορεις να το ψαξεις και σε ξενα sites εγω απο εκει ξεκινησα....

οπως και να 'ναι σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια αν το ακολουθησεις...κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι αρκετα ισορροπημενο και καθολου καταπιεστικο,πραγμα που βοηθαει να το κραταμε για μεγαλο διαστημα...

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

συγνωμη για την συμπεριφορα μου χθες.. απλα νομιζα πως ειχα διαβασει ολα τα ποστ κα ιδεν ειχα δει πουθενα να λενε για τουσ ποντους.
ευχαριστω που μου ανοιξατε τα ματια :P
καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## Nefeli-

έχει κανείς ιδέα πόσο μετράμε το παγωμένο τσάι το έτοιμο;

----------


## lesnataxasoume?

Κορίτσια γειά σας
κι εγώ αυτό το πρόγραμμα κάνω με τους πόντους. Πόσο πολύ στεναχωρήθηκα που έκλεισαν στην Ελλάδα! Πρέπει να τρώω 26 - 30, αλλά κολλάω και απογοητεύομαι! Βέβαια συστυχώς είμαι πάντα στους 30, και πάω και 32, 35 μερικές φορές. Βάζω στόχο τώρα, από αύριο να είμαι στους 26! Για να δούμε!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> έχει κανείς ιδέα πόσο μετράμε το παγωμένο τσάι το έτοιμο;


Αν ξέρουμε πόσες θερμίδες έχει στα 100 ml, μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε τους πόντους.

----------


## Nefeli-

το ένα έχει 25 θερμιδες / 100 μλ το άλλο 35
πως το υπολογίζουμε δλδ σε σχέση με τις θερμίδες;
 :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

ναι ναι φερμουάρ
 :Smile:  το νούμερο της ζυγαριάς... 83 κιλά πήγα 5 κιλά πάνω!!! 
μέχρι το τέλος αυγούστου να είμαι 79κιλά στόχος νούμερο 1
θα καταγράφω στο ποστ του weight watchers το διατροφικό μου πρόγραμμα κάθε μέρα !

----------


## alalumaki

και εγώ 79 θέλω να πάω τέλος Αυγούστου.... Μα καλά μπορείς και κάνεις ακόμα WW. Πήγαινα στα WW από 18 χρονών, σε όλη μου τη ζωή κάνω το πρόγραμμα τους, πλέον δεν μπορώ ούτε να τα ακούσω, άσε που έκλεισαν στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Nefeli-

1 τοστ με 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα και 1 φέτα τυρί 2+1,5+1= 4,5π
1 νες με μισή κουταλιά ζάχαρη και γάλα 0,5+1= 1,5π
1 κομάτι σοκολατίνα 7π 

σύνολο μέχρι τώρα -13π+23π= 10π

καρπούζι και 2 μέτρια κομάτια χαλούμι 8π

σύνολο -21π+23π= 2π αποθήκευση!

περπάτημα 90λεπτά.

----------


## Nefeli-

γιατί δεν είδες διαφορά;! άντε αλαλουμάκι πάμε μαζί γερά! θα τα καταφέρουμε !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Νεφέλη, συνέχισε και θα πας πολύ καλά!
Το έχω γράψει και άλλες φορές και είναι πεποίθησή μου (και όχι μόνο δική μου), ότι το πρόγραμμα των WW είναι ό,τι καλύτερο και πιο ισορροπημένο υπάρχει. Και αυτό το παραδέχονται όλοι οι ειδικοί, απλά βάλε Weightwatchers στο google και θα δεις τι γνώμες υπάρχουν.
Δεν στερείσαι τίποτε, νιώθεις σαν να μην κάνεις δίαιτα και πράγματι, περί υγιεινής διατροφής πρόκειται.
Αlalumaki, το ότι έκεισαν στην Ελλάδα δεν σημαίνει κάτι. Σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο τα πάνε περίφημα. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το πρόγραμμά τους, δηλαδή. Προφανώς θα έκλεισαν για άλλους λόγους.
Εγώ συνεχίζω το πρόγραμμα κανονικά και από τις 13 Μαίου μέχρι σήμερα έχω χάσει 10,2 κιλά, κατεβαίνοντας από τα 103 στα 92,8.
Σέβομαι βέβαια την άποψή σου, όπως και κάθε ανθρώπου. Αν δεν σου αρέσει δεν σου αρέσει.
Στη δική μου περίπτωση το πρόγραμμα δουλεύει περίφημα!

----------


## Nefeli-

P_K μου έχει φέρει τα βιβλιαράκια μια φίλη μου από αγγλία αλλά δεν έχει φέρει αυτό που βρίσκεις πόσοι πόντοι αναλογούν σε σχέση με τα κιλά και το ύψος κάθε ατόμου. μήπως μπορείς να βοηθήσεις;

----------


## p_k

Εχεις U2U  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

Παιδιά παρεξηγήθηκα τα weight watchers θεωρώ μακράν ότι είναι από τα καλύτερα προγράμματα που κυκλοφορούν. Την έχω εφαρμόσει πολλές φορές και σχεδόν όλα τα προγράμματα που έχουν περάσει κατά καιρούς. Και έχω χάσει και πολλά κιλά με συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα άσχετα αν τα ξαναπήρα. Απλώς σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου οι πόντοι θα με κούραζαν. Και βασικά στα WW έμαθα να τρώω σωστά από πολύ νωρίς. Το τελευταίο βιβλίο με τους πόντους το έχω θα προσπαθήσω να το βρω και να σας στείλω σκαναρισμένες όποιες σελίδες θέλετε.

----------


## p_k

alalumaki, καμία παρεξήγηση!  :Smile:

----------


## DEPON

παιδια ειναι πολυ ευκολο να μετρατε τους ποντους.
απλα με τον κανονικο θερμιδομετρητη....
6 εως 20 θερμιδες ~ 0,5 ποντοι
21 εως 40 » ~ 1 ποντος
41 εως 80 » ~ 2 ποντοι
81 εως 120 » ~ 3 ποντοι
121 εως 160 » ~ 4 ποντοι
161 εως 200 » ~ 5 ποντοι
201 εως 240 » ~6 ποντοι
241 εως 280 » ~ 7 ποντοι
281 εως 320 » ~8 ποντοι
321 εως 360 » ~9 ποντοι
361 εως 400 » ~ 10 ποντοι
401 εως 440 » ~ 11 ποντοι
441 εως 480 » ~ 12 ποντοι
481 εως 520 » ~ 13 ποντοι
521 εως 560 » ~ 14 ποντοι
561 εως 600 » ~15 ποντοι


δικαιουμαστε 27 μεχρι 30 ποντους.........32 και πανω καιγεσαι !!!

----------


## p_k

Στο περιπου ετσι είναι, αλλά δεν είναι μόνο θέμα θερμίδων. Μετράνε και τα γραμμάρια του λίπους κάθε ποσότητας τροφής για τον ακριβή υπολογισμό των πόντων.
Επίσης δεν δικαιούνται όλοι 27-30 πόντους.
Πρέπει να συμπληρώσεις ένα ειδικό ερωτηματολόγιο για να βγουν οι πόντοι που δικαιούσαι καθημερινά.

----------


## alalumaki

οι πόντοι είναι ανάλογα με τα κιλά όσα περισσότερα κιλά τόσο περισσότεροι πόντοι

----------


## DEPON

παντως με αυτο το προγραμμα ελεγχεις τις ποσοτητες
και δεν στερεις τιποτα απο τον εαυτο σου!
ειναι καλο οντως!!
απο οτι εχω δοκιμασει ,βρισκω οτι ειναι το καλυτερο με διαφορα.

 :Smile: )

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα !
λοιπόν ... μέχρι τώρα 11.10

1 φέτα ψωμί του τοστ 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα 1 φέτα τυρί 1+1,5+1= 3,5π
1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κουταλιά ζάχαρη 0,5+1= 1,5π

-5π+23π= 18π απομένουν
φαγητό σε ψαροταβέρνα για μεσημέρι
4-5 κομματάκια χταπόδι σχάρας, 3 γαρίδες σχάρας και 2 ροδέλες καλαμάρι στο τηγάνι. σαλάτα αγγουροντομάτα χωρίς λάδι και 1 κουταλάκι ταραμοσαλάτα 10π 
-10π+18π= 8π απομένουν
1 φραπέ με γάλα χωρίς ζάχαρη 1π
καρπούζι και 1 κομάτι τυρί 4π 
-5π+8π= 3π απομένουν

άσκηση: 1 ώρα κολύμπι

1 βότκα ον δε ρόκς 1π

-1π+3π= 2π αποθήκευση

----------


## stargazer_ed

Μια δίαιτα που μετράει μόνο θερμίδες δε μπορεί να είναι σωστή. Μπορεί τελικά να πάρεις λιγότερες θερμίδες αλλά να καταλήξεις να παίρνεις λίγες πρωτεϊνες ή πολύ λίπος. Και τελικά ν' αδυνατίσεις αλλά το ποσοστό λίπους να μην πέσει. ʼλλη αξία έχουν οι 200 θερμίδες fitness n fruit κι άλλη του weetabix γιατί έχουν τρελή διαφορά σε ζάχαρη. ʼλλο να φας για βράδυ χόρτα και κοτόπουλο κι άλλο έστω 1 κομμάτι πίτσα.

Επίσης, οι ανάγκες σε θερμίδες ενός ατόμου δεν είναι στάνταρ. Μπορεί 2 άτομα 100 κιλών να χρειάζονται άλλες θερμίδες λόγω ποσοστού λίπους στο σώμα και λόγω άσκησης ή μη. Έτσι για κάποιον οι 1200 θερμίδες μπορεί να είναι πολύ υποθερμιδική δίαιτα κι επικίνδυνη (και για την υγεία και για χαλάρωση, κρέμασμα κλπ).

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by stargazer_
> Μια δίαιτα που μετράει μόνο θερμίδες δε μπορεί να είναι σωστή. Μπορεί τελικά να πάρεις λιγότερες θερμίδες αλλά να καταλήξεις να παίρνεις λίγες πρωτεϊνες ή πολύ λίπος. Και τελικά ν' αδυνατίσεις αλλά το ποσοστό λίπους να μην πέσει. ʼλλη αξία έχουν οι 200 θερμίδες fitness n fruit κι άλλη του weetabix γιατί έχουν τρελή διαφορά σε ζάχαρη. ʼλλο να φας για βράδυ χόρτα και κοτόπουλο κι άλλο έστω 1 κομμάτι πίτσα.
> 
> Επίσης, οι ανάγκες σε θερμίδες ενός ατόμου δεν είναι στάνταρ. Μπορεί 2 άτομα 100 κιλών να χρειάζονται άλλες θερμίδες λόγω ποσοστού λίπους στο σώμα και λόγω άσκησης ή μη. Έτσι για κάποιον οι 1200 θερμίδες μπορεί να είναι πολύ υποθερμιδική δίαιτα κι επικίνδυνη (και για την υγεία και για χαλάρωση, κρέμασμα κλπ).


Μάθε λοιπόν κύριε παντογνώστη ότι το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα δεν μετράει μόνο θερμίδες, αλλά οι πόντοι κάθε τροφής υπολογίζονται και βάσει της περιεκτικότητάς τους σε λίπος.
Επίσης κύριε παντογνώστη, το πρόγραμμα είναι ισορροπημένο και περιλαμβάνει κανόνες, τους οποίους αν ακολουθήσεις θα τρως καθημερινά τις κατάλληλες ποσότητες τροφής από όλες τις ομάδες τροφών.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα δωρεάν μαθήματα που παραδίδεις και μας μαθαίνεις τόσα και τόσα. Ξέρεις, εμείς οι κακόμοιροι δεν γνωρίζουμε ότι άλλο πράγμα οι 200 θερμίδες από ντομάτες και άλλο οι 200 θερμίδες από σοκολάτα και περιμένουμε από εσένα να τα μάθουμε!
Σε πληροφορώ λοιπόν, αν και δε μ' αρέσει να περιαυτολογώ, ότι ασχολούμαι με την υγιεινή διατροφή από το 1988 διαθέτοντας μια πολύ αξιόλογη βιβλιοθήκη.
Ειλικρινά δεν ήθελα να τα γράψω αυτά, αλλά βλέπω ότι επεμβαίνεις παντού και έχεις γνώμη επί παντός επιστητού. Συμβουλή μου λοιπόν είναι να κρατήσεις τις απόψεις για τον εαυτό σου και να μας αφήσεις να συζητάμε όμορφα, πολιτισμένα και με ευπρέπεια. Μάθε κι εσύ να μην προσβάλεις, ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για ένα τόσο "λεπτό" ζήτημα όπως η απώλεια βάρους.
Και πριν κατηγορήσεις κάτι, ψάξε λίγο.
Το πρόγραμμα των WW επιστήμονες και μάλιστα καταξιωμένοι το έφτιαξαν.
Εκτός και αν δεν τους παραδέχεσαι κι αυτούς...
Εμένα μας ικανοποιεί το πρόγραμμα, το εφαρμόζω πιστά και βλέπω αποτελέσματα. 
Και κάτι ακόμη: είναι η τελευταία φορά που απαντώ σε επικριτικό σχόλιό σου, έχω σημαντικότερες δουλειές να κάνω.

----------


## stargazer_ed

Χωρίς καμία διάθεση κριτικής, γιατί ακολουθείς το πρόγραμμα αυτό αφού 20 ασχολείσαι τόσο πολύ με τη διατροφή? Αφού ξέρεις τι πρέπει να φας γιατί δεν τρως μόνη αυτά που ξέρεις ότι πρέπει? Σοβαρά μιλάω, χωρίς διάθεση εμπαιγμού.

----------


## Nefeli-

έχεις καταντήσει γραφικός. επαναλαμβάνεσαι συνέχεια και έχεις καταστρατηγήσει όλα τα πόστς. αν θες να βοηθήσεις καλύτερα να περιορίζεις τα σχόλια σου μόνο όταν κατέχεις το θέμα. προσωπικά σταρ με έχεις κουράσει αφάνταστα.

----------


## stargazer_ed

Δεν απαντά κανείς όμως...

Τόσοι γνώστες εδώ μέσα κι όλοι καταφεύγουν σε δίαιτες, συμβουλές και ματζούνια. Μήπως τελικά δε ξέρουν? 20 χρόνια ενασχόληση, παγκόσμιας κλάσης βιβλιοθήκες και καταφεύγουν σε ό,τι τους πει ο καθείς...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by stargazer_
> Χωρίς καμία διάθεση κριτικής, γιατί ακολουθείς το πρόγραμμα αυτό αφού 20 ασχολείσαι τόσο πολύ με τη διατροφή? Αφού ξέρεις τι πρέπει να φας γιατί δεν τρως μόνη αυτά που ξέρεις ότι πρέπει? Σοβαρά μιλάω, χωρίς διάθεση εμπαιγμού.


θα σου απαντησω με ερωτηση και μαλιστα αρκετα εκλαικευμενη μπας και επικοινωνησεις...

εσυ, γιατι εισαι τοσο μπουνταλας και δεν μπορεις να κατανοησεις απλα πραγματα αλλα και τις βαθυτερες αναγκες των ανθρωπων?

(προτεινω να απαντησεις οτι ετσι σε εκανε ο θεουλης)

----------


## stargazer_ed

Ποια είναι η βαθύτερη ανάγκη? Να ασχολείσαι 20 χρόνια με τη διατροφή και να περιμένεις τι θα πουν τα WW για να καθορίσεις το διαιτολόγιό σου?

----------


## Nefeli-

σταρ υπάρχουν άτομα που είναι λαίμαργα υπάρχουν άτομα που λόγω άλλων ασθενειών λαμβάνουν φάρμακα πολλές φορές κορτιζονούχα, υπάρχουν άτομα τα οποία έχουν άσχημα γονίδια κληρονομικότητας στην παχυσαρκία, υπάρχουν άτομα που είναι εθισμένα στο φαγητό υπάρχουν... υπάρχουν ... υπάρχουν. ο καθένας που είναι εδώ κατατάσσει τον εαυτό του σε μία κατηγορία άλλωστε σε φόρουμ παχυσαρκίας γράφουμε, άρα ξέρουμε ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα μας. για να βοηθήσουμε τους εαυτούς μας.. όσοι θέλουμε απευθυνόμαστε σε ειδικούς. αν ανταλλάσουμε κάποιες απόψεις εδώ δεν σημαίνει ότι το δένουμε σχοινί κορδόνι ότι έτσι είναι. δεν είμαστε ούτε ανεύθυνοι ούτε ευκολόπιστοι ούτε αβοήθητοι. με το να είσαι εδώ και κάθε τρεις και λίγο να προσπαθείς να μας "βάλεις γυαλιά" δεν πετυχαίνεις τπτ από το να προκαλείς την αγανάκτηση ορισμένων όπως βλέπω συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εμού. δεν μιλώ εκ μέρους όλων γι αυτό συγνώμη για τον πληθυντικό απλά ένιωσα ότι εφόσον δεν αντιμετωπίζεις πρόβλημα βάρους είσαι κάπως σε άλλη ομάδα. όσο αφορά τα weight watchers είναι ένα σύστημα διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένο που προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει αυτούς που πρέπει να μάθουν να ελέγχουν το φαγητό τους. εσένα τώρα ποιό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα σου;

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by stargazer_
> Ποια είναι η βαθύτερη ανάγκη? Να ασχολείσαι 20 χρόνια με τη διατροφή και να περιμένεις τι θα πουν τα WW για να καθορίσεις το διαιτολόγιό σου?


οχι,δεν ειναι αυτη....
ξαναπροσπαθησε...

αλλα παλι ρωτας!
γιατι δεν απαντας στην ερωτηση μου?

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> ....... εσένα τώρα ποιό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα σου;


αν απαντησει σε αυτη την ερωτηση θα λυσει πολλα προβληματα του νομιζω....

----------


## stargazer_ed

Ποτέ δε μίλησα για άτομα που παίρνουν φάρμακα ή που έχουν προβλήματα υγείας. Από τους υπέρβαρους οι ειδικοί λένε ότι μικρό ποσοστό είναι έτσι λόγω των παραπάνω...Όπως είχε πει κι ο Jack Black στο school of rock..."ξέρεις ποιος άλλος είναι χοντρός?...εγώ!...γιατί μ' αρέσει να τρώω!" Οι περισσότεροι απλά τρώνε.

Η λαιμαργία και απλά το "μ' αρέσει να τρώω γλυκά και πατατάκια και παγωτά και σουβλάκια" είναι τότε κακό να κατηγορούνται? Γι' αυτά λέω κι αυτά επικρίνω! Κάνουμε μεσανατολικό ένα αστείο πράγμα, τη λιγούρα!

Θα πληγώσω κάποιον και θα μαι ρόμπα αν πω για έναν που παίρνει φάρμακα ή έχει πρόβλημα υγείας. Αλλά για έναν που απλά πεθαίνει να τσιμπολογά είσαι κακιασμένος αν του λες να το κόψει?

----------


## p_k

Δηλαδή ακούστε τι λέει το άτομο: ότι το να ασχολείσαι επί χρόνια με τη διατροφή είναι ασυμβίβαστο με το να ακολουθείς ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα!!!
Μα ακριβώς επειδή γνωρίζει κάποιος από διατροφή, γνωρίζει και να καταλαβαίνει ποιο πρόγραμμα είναι σωστό.
Αλλά τι ψάχνετε ρε παιδιά;
Ο συγκεκριμένος αποτελεί πνεύμα αντιλογίας και παριστάνει τον παντογνώστη.
ΑΓΝΟΗΣΤΕ ΤΟΝ και μην εκνευρίζεστε.
Κάνουμε κακό στον εαυτό μας με το να δίνουμε προσοχή.
Σε πολλά φόρουμ έχω συναντήσει παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

εχει δικιο, μην εισαι αντιδραστικος!!!!
οποιος γνωριζει απο διατροφη δεν εχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΡΟΣ
ως γνωστον, παχαινουμε επειδη δεν ξερουμε οτι το φαι παχαινει !!!!!
ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑ

ακριβως οπως, ως γνωστον, ολοι οι χρηματιστες ειναι οι πιο πλουσιοι ανθρωποι του κοσμου! αφου ξερουν απο επενδυσεις τι τους σταματα και δεν ειναι ολοι βαθυπλουτοι???????

----------


## Nefeli-

εγώ σου λέω ότι η λιγούρα για κάποιους είναι μια εμμονή μια αρρώστια.. αυτό κάνεις λοιπόν, πληγώνεις κάποιους που είναι "άρρωστοι". 
το πρόβλημά σου με τα WW ποιό είναι και έγραψες αυτά που έγραψες πάλι εδώ σε αυτό το πόστ;

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

σταργκειζερ, δεν θελω να βραχυκυκλωσω το ερμο μυαλο σου, δεν σου περισσευει αλλωστε αλλα σου εχω ενα νεο:
υπαρχουν πολλοι διαιτολογοι αντρες και γυναικες υπερβαροι η βουλιμικοι!!!!!!!!!!
δεν τους βρισκεις να τους κανεις ντα και να τους ενημερωσεις οτι εσυ προσωπικα το βρισκεις παραλογο????????????????????

ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑ ΧΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## stargazer_ed

Είπα ότι ένα άτομο που έχει μελετήσει το θέμα επί 20 χρόνια προφανώς δε χρειάζεται δίαιτες και προγράμματα. Αν θέλει μπορεί να φτιάξει τη διατροφή ώστε να ισορροπήσει στα κιλά που θέλει. Γι' αυτό δε χρειάζονται ινστιτούτα και δίαιτες αλλά αλλαγή τρόπου ζωής. Σε 20 χρόνια το μαθαίνεις αυτό!

Ποιος σου είπε ότι οι διαιτολόγοι αυτοί ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να τα χάσουν? Απλά γουστάρουν το φαϊ και του δίνουν και καταλαβαίνει. Εδώ όμως λέμε για άτομα που θέλουν πραγματικά ν' αδυνατίσουν οπότε δεν είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## Nefeli-

εσύ γιατί ήρθες και έγραψες εδώ αυτά που έγραψες πριν ειπωθεί τπτ για τα 20 χρόνια μελέτης; ποιό πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζεις με τα WW; έχεις εφαρμόσει στο παρελθόν αυτή τη μέθοδο και διαφωνείς; την γνωρίζεις;

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by stargazer_
> Είπα ότι ένα άτομο που έχει μελετήσει το θέμα επί 20 χρόνια προφανώς δε χρειάζεται δίαιτες και προγράμματα. Αν θέλει μπορεί να φτιάξει τη διατροφή ώστε να ισορροπήσει στα κιλά που θέλει. Γι' αυτό δε χρειάζονται ινστιτούτα και δίαιτες αλλά αλλαγή τρόπου ζωής. Σε 20 χρόνια το μαθαίνεις αυτό!
> 
> *Ποιος σου είπε ότι οι διαιτολόγοι αυτοί ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να τα χάσουν?* Απλά γουστάρουν το φαϊ και του δίνουν και καταλαβαίνει. Εδώ όμως λέμε για άτομα που θέλουν πραγματικά ν' αδυνατίσουν οπότε δεν είναι το ίδιο.


προφανως λες ως συνηθως μαλακιες...
το ατομο μπορει αν και γνωριζει πολυ καλα απο διατροφη και μελεταει 20 χρονια υγειινη διατροφη να μην εχει βρει τον τροπο να πειθαρχησει σε ολα αυτα που ξερει, και να θεωρει οτι η μεθοδος των ww η οποιων αλλων εχει τετοια στοιχεια που τον βοηθουν να το κανει....

ΕΣΥ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΙΣΧΥΡΙΖΕΣΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΡΟΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΚΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΡΟΣ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΟΣ ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΡΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙ????????

δεν εισαι βλαξ, εκανα λαθος.
εισαι στα ορια της νοητικης υστερησης

----------


## stargazer_ed

Την είχαν δοκιμάσει παλιάααα 2 μέλη της οικογένειάς μου με πρόσκαιρο αποτέλεσμα αλλά δεν έχει σημασία.

Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει και αποδεικνύεται στην πράξη είναι ότι τα κιλά για να τα χάσεις για πάντα δε πρέπει να κάνεις δίαιτα. Όσο μετράς πόντους, ανοίγεις βιβλιαράκια κι είσαι με ένα χαρτί στο χέρι οδηγείσαι με βεβαιότητα σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο. Αν δε μάθεις να τρως σωστά και να ελέγχεις τον εαυτό σου το χεις χάσει το παιχνίδι από τα αποδυτήρια. Γι' αυτό και ένα πρόγραμμα με πόντους προφανώς δεν οδηγεί πουθενά.

*Νομίζω ότι είναι κοινός τόπος ότι μόνο με αλλαγή τρόπου ζωής μένεις πάντα αδύνατος κι όχι με δίαιτες.

ΥΓ : Ναι, γιατί το θέλει ή γιατί πραγματικά δε θέλει να είναι αδύνατος. Γιατί βάζει το φαγητό πάνω από την επιθυμία ενός φυσιολογικού σώματος.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ΤΙ ΛΕ ΡΕ ΑΙΝΣΤΑΙΝ!!!!!!!
ΓΙΑ ΛΕΓΕ!
δωσε στον λαο τα φωτα σου!!!!!

και με τι θεωρεις ρε κολλητηρι οτι μπορει να επιτυχει κανεις αυτο που χαριτωμενα ονομαζεις"αλλαγη τροπου ζωης?"
με εμφυτευση μικροτσιπ?

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BLiSS

εσυ ρε σουιτ που ασχολεισαι μαζι του τι εισαι? ελεος πια με αυτη την ιστορια, ειπαμε αγνοηστε τον....

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by BLiSS_
> εσυ ρε σουιτ που ασχολεισαι μαζι του τι εισαι?.....


αιθεροβαμων  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BLiSS

τι καιρο θα κανει αυριο? :P

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ζέστα  :Smile:

----------


## BLiSS



----------


## stargazer_ed

Αν θέλετε συμβουλές για ν' αλλάξετε τρόπο ζωής πείτε μου αλλά δε νομίζω να δέχεστε. Αφού τα ξέρετε ΟΛΑ! Πάντως από WW, δίαιτες φίλων, της ΤV, Γρηγοράκη και μπούρδες δε θα δείτε μόνιμο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by stargazer_
> Αν θέλετε συμβουλές για ν' αλλάξετε τρόπο ζωής πείτε μου αλλά δε νομίζω να δέχεστε. Αφού τα ξέρετε ΟΛΑ! Πάντως από WW, δίαιτες φίλων, της ΤV, Γρηγοράκη και μπούρδες δε θα δείτε μόνιμο αποτέλεσμα.


τι εννοεις να στο πουμε?
θα μας τον αλλαξεις εσυ αυτοπροσωπως????  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
(πως γινεται το ανθρωπακι που κυλιεται στο πατωμα γμτ?)

προσεξε κολλητηρι, στοιχηματιζω ο,τι θες, οτι δεν καταλαβες καν την ερωτηση....
δεν σε ρωτησα ποιος κατα τη γνωμη σου ειναι ο σωστος τροπος ζωης και ποιες οι υγειινες συνηθειες, ρωτησα ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ, με ποιον τροπο δλδ να κρατησει σταθερο τον εαυτο του στις σωστες συνηθειες!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by BLiSS_


χαχαχαχααχαχαχααχαχα

----------


## Nefeli-

όλη αυτή η ιστορία δλδ ήταν για να μας ακυρώσεις όλα τα προγράμματα και να μας δώσεις εσύ συμβουλές... όταν βρεις πατέντα και την κατοχυρώσεις κι όταν αδυνατίσουν και οι κοντινοί σου από τις συμβουλές σου... πολύ ευχαρίστως. χαίρομαι που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας την εμπειρία 2 κοντινών σου ατόμων για τα WW. έτσι να είμαστε στο θέμα μας... αλλιώς ανοίγουμε θεματάκι δικό μας και σ'αλλη παραλία λέμε ό,τι θέλουμε.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

καλη ιδεα

----------


## BLiSS

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> (πως γινεται το ανθρωπακι που κυλιεται στο πατωμα γμτ?)

----------


## p_k

Tο θέμα έχει ξεφύγει εντελώς, με αποκλειστική ευθύνη του stargazer.
Aς επανέλθουμε στη συζήτηση σχετικά με το πρόγραμμα των WW.
Προσωπικά δεν ξαναασχολούμαι με τον συγκεκριμένο, απλά επειδή μίλησε περί αλλαγής τρόπου ζωής:
Ευχαριστούμε που μας διαφώτισες και πάλι, λες και δεν το ξέραμε ότι για να αδυνατίσεις και να παραμείνεις στα σωστά κιλά πρέπει να αλλάξεις τρόπο ζωής!
Τα WW φίλτατε, είναι τρόπος ζωής.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα! 
πρωί
1 φέτα ψωμί του τοστ 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα 1 φέτα τυρί 1π+1,5π+1π= 3,5π
1 παγωμένο τσάι 1π

-4,5π+23π= 18,5π απομένουν

μεσημέρι
μελιτζάνες 0π στο φούρνο με 2 κουταλάκια ελαιόλαδο 2π ψημένες σε μία σάλτσα που χτύπησα στο μιξερ με ντομάτα μαιντανό και 2 κουταλιές τυρί φιλαδέλφια κρέμα διαίτης 3π

-5π+18,5π= 13,5π απομένουν

απόγευμα 
1 φραπέ με γάλα 0,5π

30λεπτά περπάτημα 30λεπτά κολύμπι (μαύρισα κιόλας χεχεχ)

και έχω 13π για την ταβέρνα απόψε!
έχω και κάτι αποταμιεύσεις θα το βολέψω! 
θα ενημερώσω αργότερα για το βραδινό

σαλάτα αλάδωτη με 2 κουταλιές ταχίνι 3π
4-5 κομματάκια σουβλάκι 2π
1 κομμάτι κοτόπουλο στήθος σχάρας 2π
λίγο συκωτάκι σχάρας 2π
2 μανιταράκια σχάρας με λίγο λάδι 1π
σόδα

-10π+13π= 3π αποθήκευση!!!

πολύ καλά αν λάβουμε υπόψην ότι αντιστάθηκα στους λουκουμάδες με μέλι που έφερε για επιδόρπιο και στο ημίγλυκο κρασάκι!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:

1 τοστ με 2 φέτες σικάλεως, 30 γρ. γκούντα, 25 γρ. ζαμπόν
1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

9 πόντοι
μένουν άλλοι 20 για σήμερα

----------


## stargazer_ed

Καλύτερο είναι γενικά ν' αποφεύγονται οι μπάρες δημητριακών λόγω πολλών ζαχάρων. Δεν έχουν καθαρούς υδατάνθρακες αλλά πολλή ζάχαρη.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

και ομως stargazer σχεδον ολοι οι διαιτολογιοι τις δινουν τις μπαρες για απογευματινο.
αντε ρε ασχετε σταματα πια να ασχολεισαι μαζι μας.

----------


## p_k

Το βιολί του ο stargazer...

----------


## stargazer_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> και ομως stargazer σχεδον ολοι οι διαιτολογιοι τις δινουν τις μπαρες για απογευματινο.
> αντε ρε ασχετε σταματα πια να ασχολεισαι μαζι μας.


Μάλλον δε ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται ή δίνουν κάτι για γλυκό που είναι ευχάριστο στη γεύση. Προκαλώ όποιον με λέει άσχετο να δει τα fitness ή τις μπάρες και την περιεκτικότητά τους σε ζάχαρα. Τα πρώτα έχουν πάρω από 30g/100g ζάχαρη αν θυμάμαι καλά και τα light τα μισά. Μόνο τα weetabix που έχω δει έχουν πάρα πολύ λίγα ζάχαρα. Οι μπάρες έχουν λίγες θερμίδες αλλά δεν είναι ποιοτικές, είναι σαν να τρως γλυκό αλλά με λίγα λιπαρά, όχι σνακ.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Εσύ πρέπει να διαβάσεις πολύ.Γιατί δε γνωρίζεις σχετικώς.Επίσης πρέπει να παίξεις και πολύ.Αλλά με τα κουβαδάκια σου.Και σε άλλη παραλία.

----------


## p_k

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

Πρωινό
---------

2 φέτες ψωμί σικ. για τοστ = 2π
30 γρ. γκούντα = 2,5 π
1 φλυτζάνι γάλα ημίπαχο = 2π
30 γρ. δημητριακά = 2π

Σύνολο πρωινού = 8,5 πόντοι
Μένουν για το υπόλοιπο της μέρας άλλοι 20,5

----------


## alalumaki

Εγώ πάντως τρώω κάθε απόγευμα μία μπάρα δημητριακών με σοκολάτα (90 θερμίδες), και τώρα τελευταία τρώω σχεδόν και κάθε βράδυ ένα παγωτό με 43 θερμίδες........ και έτσι ικανοποιώ την καθημερινή μου ανάγκη για γλυκό......

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> Εγώ πάντως τρώω κάθε απόγευμα μία μπάρα δημητριακών με σοκολάτα (90 θερμίδες), και τώρα τελευταία τρώω σχεδόν και κάθε βράδυ ένα παγωτό με 43 θερμίδες........ και έτσι ικανοποιώ την καθημερινή μου ανάγκη για γλυκό......


Θα εννοείς τη Fitness, τέλεια είναι!
Και με γεύση σοκολάτας γάλακτος και η άλλη με άρωμα φουντουκιού. Με τη δεύτερη έχεις την αίσθηση ότι τρως μερέντα!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλό μήνα!
καλημέρα μας!

πρωί

1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κουταλάκι ζάχαρη 0,5π+0,5π= 1π
2 φέτες ψωμί του τοστ 2π
1 μικρή κουταλιά τυρί κρέμα φιλαδέλφια διαίτης 3π
1 μικρή κουταλιά μαρμελάδα βερύκοκο 0,5π

-6,5π+23π= 16,5π απομένουν

----------


## stargazer_ed

Τι να διαβάσω ρε παιδιά? Ό,τι έχει λίγες θερμίδες είναι καλό νομίζετε?

Καλό είναι να κόψεις τα παγωτά αυτά γιατί προφανώς έχουν γλυκαντικές ουσίες. Επειδή η zero έχει 0 θερμίδες κάνει να πίνουμε κάθε μέρα? Το θέμα είναι να προσέχουμε τη διατροφή, όχι να παίρνουμε λίγες θερμίδες. Παγωτά, αναψυκτικά και τα συναφή με ασπαρτάμη ή ό,τι έχουν μη τα τρώτε κάθε μέρα. Το ίδιο και με τις μπάρες γιατί έχουν πολλή ζάχαρη. Τουλάχιστον όταν το τρώτε να υπολογίζετε ότι τρώτε γλυκό κι όχι healthy snack.

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> καλό μήνα!
> καλημέρα μας!
> 
> πρωί
> 
> 1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κουταλάκι ζάχαρη 0,5π+0,5π= 1π
> 2 φέτες ψωμί του τοστ 2π
> 1 μικρή κουταλιά τυρί κρέμα φιλαδέλφια διαίτης 3π
> ...


Νεφέλη, καλό μήνα!
Έχει τόσους πόντους (3) μια κουταλιά Φιλαδέλφεια;

----------


## alalumaki

pk η γάλακτος δεν μου αρέσει αλλά αυτό με το άρωμα φουντουκιού δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, πως μου ξέφυγε!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

μία κουταλιά cream cheese έχει 5 1/2 π 
εμένα ήταν κοφτή και με λίγα λιπαρά άρα 3π το υπολόγησα λες να έχει παραπάνω;

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
δες στη συσκευασία πόσες θερμίδες και πόσα λιπαρά έχει στα 100 γρ. και θα βγάλουμε πόρισμα  :Smile: 
Είμαι σίγουεος ότι έχει πολύ λιγότερους πόντους.
Στο βιβλιαράκι που έχω, το τυρί κρέμα έχει 3 πόντους στα 30 γραμμάρια.
Πόσο να ζυγίζει μια κοφτή κουταλιά; ʼντε 5 γραμμάρια, το πολύ. Μπορείς να το ζυγίσεις κιόλας, για να δεις.
Στην περίπτωση που ζυγίζει 5 γραμμάρια, μιλάμε για 0,5 πόντους, μισό πόντο δηλαδή.
Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι 3 πόντοι!

----------


## Nefeli-

λοιπόν είναι μερικώς αποβουτυρωμένο
έχει 160 θερμίδες ανά 100γρ
8,3γρ πρωτείνες
4,1γρ υδατάνθρακες
12γρ λιπαρές ουσίες

----------


## p_k

Νεφέλη, θα χαρείς πολύ!
Το τυρί σου έχει 4 πόντους στα 100 γραμμάρια.
Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι μια κουταλιά δεν είναι ούτε μισός πόντος!

Συνεχίζω με το τι έφαγα:

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ
--------------

1 μπάρα δημητριακών = 2π


MEΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
------------------

1 μερίδα μπριάμ = 5π
50 γρ. ψωμί = 2π
Σαλάτα ντομάτα με 1κ.γ. ελαιόλαδο = 1π
50 γρ. τυρί κατσικίσιο = 3π
2 ροδάκινα = 0 π

Σύνολο 13π + 8,5 του πρωινού = 21,5
Υπόλοιπο για σήμερα: 7,5 π

----------


## Nefeli-

τότε στο βιβλιαράκι γιατί τα υπολογίζει αλλιώς;
υπάρχει περίπτωση να σκανάρει κάποιος την σελίδα και να μου εξηγήσει πως λειτουργεί αυτό με τις θερμίδες και το πως τα μεταφράζουμε σε πόντους! φυσικά αυτός ο κάποιος όπως καταλαβαίνεις είσαι εσυ!  :Smile:  όποτε μπορέσεις κι έχεις όρεξη!!!!
θεώρησα ότι πρέπει να παρακολουθώ τους πόντους από το βιβλιαράκι. δεν ξέρω να τους υπολογίζω!

εμένα το βιβλιαράκι λέει 

cream cheese
1 medium portion 40g 5 1/2 p

το κουτί όλο ζυγίζει 200γρ το έκοψα στα 8 άρα περίπου 25γρ η κάθε κουταλιά!

----------


## p_k

Για να υπολογίσεις τους πόντους μιας τροφής γνωρίζοντας τις θερμίδες και τα λιπαρά τους υπάρχει ένα άλλο έντυπο, που και να είχα σκάνερ δεν θα ωφελουσε διότι ειναι κατι σαν "κατασκευή", πώς να σου πω...
Είναι σαν ένας φάκελος με συρόμενο χαρτόνι μέσα και λειτουργεί με έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο.
Πάντως οι πόντοι είναι σίγουρα αυτοί που σου είπα.
Edit:
το βιβλιαράκι σου καλά τα λέει, αλλά αναφέρεται στο full fat cream cheese!

----------


## Nefeli-

εμάς γιατί δεν μας το έδωσαν!!! γρρρρρ!!!
ευχαριστώ! να'σαι καλά!  :Smile:  (τώρα βρήκες λίγο τον μπελά σου βέβαια)! χεχεχ

----------


## p_k

Κι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ ως βασικό οδηγό τον κατάλογο τροφών.
Το άλλο είναι για περιπτώσεις που δεν περιλαμβάνονται στον κατάλογο, πχ. έτοιμα, συσκευασμένα φαγητά. 
Όλα μπορείς να τα μεταφράσεις σε πόντους.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλό μήνα!
καλημέρα μας!

πρωί

1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κουταλάκι ζάχαρη 0,5π+0,5π= 1π
2 φέτες ψωμί του τοστ 2π
1 μικρή κουταλιά τυρί κρέμα φιλαδέλφια διαίτης 1π
1 μικρή κουταλιά μαρμελάδα βερύκοκο 0,5π

-4,5π+23π= 18,5π απομένουν

μεσημέρι

κοτόπουλο σχάρας με 1 κγ λάδι 4π+1π 
1 κγ μουστάρδα 0π
σαλάτα αλάδωτη 0π
1 γιαουρτάκι 2% 200γρ 1,5π

-6,5π+18,5π= 12π απομένουν
φραπέ με γάλα 0,5π
1 νεκταρίνι 


βραδινό 

κοτόπουλο σχάρας 5π
1 γιαουρτάκι 2% 200γρ 1,5π
καρπούζι 2π

άσκηση 1 ώρα κολύμπι

-9π+12π= 3π απομένουν

----------


## alalumaki

Παιδιά πόσους πόντους έχετε ? εγώ θυμάμαι όταν πήγαινα και ήμουν 72 κιλά μπορούσα να φάω 18 πόντους, ή κάνω τόσο λάθος......

----------


## p_k

Στους 29 πόντους είμαι εγώ.

Ας γράψω και το βραδινό:

2 φέτες ψωμί για τοστ = 2π
40 γρ. τυρί γκούντα = 3,5 π
50 γρ. άπαχο ζαμπόν = 1π
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 29 ΠΟΝΤΟΙ

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και καλή δύναμη σε όλους/ες τους συμφορουμίτες/ισσες  :Smile: 

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 2 κ.γ. μαργαρίνη λάιτ
και 2 κ.γ. μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη (και χωρίς γλυκαντικές ουσιες)
1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

8 πόντοι... μένουν άλλοι 21

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα!

πρωί 
1 νες με 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη με γάλα 0,5π+0,5π= 1π
1 φέτα ψωμί τοστ 1π
1 φέτα τυρί 1π
1 γαλοπούλα 1,5π

-4,5π+23π= 18,5π απομένουν

μεσημέρι
κουνουπίδι σαλάτα 1κγ λάδι 1π
μπριζόλα σχάρας 4π
γιαουρτάκι 2% 2π

-7π+18,5π= 11,5 απομένουν

καρπούζι 1,5π

-1,5π+11,5π= 10π απομένουν

(σφουγγάρισμα 250 τμ χεχεχεχ 20λεπτα)

1 ώρα κολύμπι 

καρπούζι 1,5π

-1,5π+10π= 8,5π

γύρο κοτόπουλο σε αλάδωτη λεπτή κυπριακή πίτα με σαλάτα

1 βότκα με στημένο λεμόνι ον δε ροκς! 1π  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

Χθες έκανα κάποιες παρασπονδίες, με αποτέλεσμα να ξεφύγω 6-7 πόντους. 
Σήμερα αυτό θα διορθωθεί...
Και πάμε στο πρωινό:

2 φέτες ψωμι σικάλεως του τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
και 25 γρ. ζαμπόν άπαχο
1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

Σύνολο 9 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο πόντων 20

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

πρωί

1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5% 1π
1 φέτα ψωμί του τόστ 1π
1 φέτα τυρί χαμηλών λιπαρών 1π
1 φέτα ζαμπόν χαμηλών λιπαρών 1π

-4π+23π= 19π

μεσημέρι

πατατοσαλάτα 4π
πλιγούρι 3π
γιαουρτι 2% 2π

-9π+19π= 10π

1 παγωτό 80 θερμίδες 2π

-2π+10π= 8π απομένουν

καρπούζι 1π

μισό κουλούρι με 1 τριγωνάνι τυρί χαμηλών λιπαρών 1π+0,5π= 1,5π

-2,5+8π= 5,5π απομένουν

2 κομμάτια πίτσα 8π

σήμερα έκανα ζαβολιά !! και θα ζυγιστώ και αύριο!!! αλλά οκ είμαι -2,5π σήμερα που αναπληρώνονται από τους πόντους που είχα εξοικονομήσει!

1 ώρα κολύμπι

----------


## p_k

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

2 φέτες ψωμι σικάλεως του τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
και 25 γρ. ζαμπόν άπαχο
1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
------------------

100 γρ. κοτόπουλο χωρίς πέτσα ψητό
120 γρ. πατάτες φούρνου
50 γρ. ψωμί
Σαλάτα ντομάτα με 1 κ.γλ. λάδι
1 μπανάνα
1 επιδόρπιο σόγιας με γεύση σοκολάτας

ΠΟΝΤΟΙ: 9 του πρωινού + 12 του μεσημεριανού = 21
ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ: 8

Καλή μας συνέχεια!

----------


## Nefeli-

αύριο είναι η 7η μέρα, δλδ συμπλήρωσα μία βδομάδα και θα πάρω μετρήσεις ! καλή μου επιτυχία!! καλή συνέχεια σε όλους  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Εγώ ζυγίζομαι κάθε Τρίτη.
Σου εύχομαι καλά αποτελέσματα στη ζυγαριά!
Για να δούμε... είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω τι θα δείξει το ζύγισμά μου...

----------


## Nefeli-

ό,τι και να δείξει συνεχίζουμε απτόητοι! έλα τώρα που πήραμε φόρα...! χεχεχε εγώ υπολογίζω κοντά στο 1,5κιλό!

----------


## p_k

Εννοείται ότι συνεχίζουμε απτόητοι!!!

Να και το βραδινό μου:

50 γρ. κατσικίσιο τυρί
2 κουταλιές φασόλια κόκκινα
5 πράσινες ελιές
50 γρ. άπαχο ζαμπόν
1 φέτα ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
1 ποτήρι μπύρα
1 φέτα πεπόνι

Σύνολο πόντων 8 + 21 = 29
Νερό: 10 ποτήρια

Προχωράμε δυναμικότερα από ποτέ!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

2 φέτες ψωμι σικάλεως για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 ποτήρι γάλα ημίπαχο
1 μπάρα Fitness

Σύνολο πόντων: 8,5
Υπόλοιπο: 20,5

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!!  :Smile: 

λοιπόν ναι! είμαι επίσημα 81 κιλά! και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη!

πρωί 

1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη 1π
1 φέτα ψωμί τόστ 1 φέτα τυρί και 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα 3,5π

-4,5π+23π= 18,5π

μεσημέρι

ρεβύθια γιαχνί 7π
γιαούρτι 2% 1π
μισό κουλούρι 1π

-9π+18,5π= 9,5π απομένουν

1 ώρα κολύμπι

1 φραπέ με λίγο γάλα
1 παγωμένο τσάι 0,5π
καρπούζι 1π

-1,5π+9,5π= 8π απομένουν

1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη 1π
2 μπισκότα digestive 2π

-3π+8π= 5π αποθήκευση!

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο Νεφέλη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!! Πάντα τέτοια!  :Smile: 
Πόσο ζύγιζες πριν;

----------


## alalumaki

Νεφελάκι μπράβο αλλά 3 έμειναν για τα 78... πας πολύ καλά!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

ήμουν 78 κιλά μετά έκανα κάτι ζαβολιές έγινα 83-84 επαιζε και τώρα είμαι 81! το μέγιστο που έφτασα 95 κιλά. σταθεροποιήθηκα στα 88... και τώρα στα 81 και προχωράω πάλι με πολλά σκαμπανεβάσματα! αποφάσισα να δώσω στον εαυτό μου όσο χρόνο χρειάζεται! προχωράω ήπια και σταθερά  :Smile:  
πείσμα θέλει πείσμα και αγώνα! τέλος του αυγούστου έχω στόχο τα 78!

----------


## p_k

Κατά παράβαση του κανόνα που λέει ότι ζυγιζόμαστε μια φορά και μόνο την εβδομάδα, σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα μεσοβδόμαδο ζύγισμα, για να δω πώς πάω.
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι δεν έδειξε απώλεια ούτε και άνοδο, το κανονικό ζύγισμα όμως γίνεται κάθε Τρίτη, οπότε αύριο το πρωί θα δούμε πώς πήγε η εβδομάδα.
Το πρόγραμμα εφαρμόστηκε πιστά, εκτός από μία παρασπονδία που προανέφερα σε άλλο ποστ.
Ξέρω βέβαια ότι στην πορεία υπάρχουν και περίοδοι στασιμότητας (πλατώ), αλλά και για τις περιπτώσεις αυτές υπάρχουν λύσεις.
Δεν προκαταβάλλω κάτι, απλώς το αναφέρω.
Πιστεύω πως θα υπάρξει απώλεια κι αυτήν την εβδομάδα, δεν είδα όμως θεαματικά πράγματα.
Θα μου πείτε πως έτσι πρέπει και θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας, ότι δηλαδή πρέπει να προχωράμε με σταθερά βήματα, ώστε το αποτέλεσμα να είναι μόνιμο.
Για να δούμε.
Προσωπικός μου στόχος είναι κατά τα τέλη Οκτωβρίου να φτάσω στο επιθυμητό (78 κιλά) και πιστεύω θα τα καταφέρω. Δεν λέω όμως μεγάλα λόγια, θα το διαπιστώσω στην πορεία.
Το καλό είναι ότι στατιστικά οι μήνες Σεπτέμβριος και Οκτώβριος είναι πολύ καλοί για εμένα (μιλάω πάντα προσωπικά), οπότε καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων ο στόχος θα επιτευχθεί.
Θα ακολουθήσει μετά το πρόγραμμα συντήρησης 6 εβδομάδων, οπότε πριν τα Χριστούγεννα θα είμαστε καλά.
Μακριά δεν πήγα όμως;  :Smile: 
Τα λέμε αύριο!
Να έχετε ένα καλό, ανέφελο και ονειροσκεπές βράδυ!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλά χριστούγεννα λοιπόν ! χεχχεχε 

ζυγιζόμαστε πρωί και χωρίς παπούτσια! χεχεχε 

στο πρόγραμμα συντήρησης τι θα κάνεις;

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Νέα απώλεια κι αυτήν την εβδομάδα! -0,5 κιλά.
Από 92,8 πήγα 92,3.
Όπως λέγαμε και στις συναντήσεις στα WW έχασα δυο πλάκες βούτυρο των 250 γρ!
Εννοείται το ζύγισμα πάντοτε πρωί, μετά την τουαλέτα και άνευ ενδυμασίας.
Έτσι, μέχρι τώρα τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής:

13/5 103 κιλά
20/5 99,4
27/5 101,6
03/6 98,7
10/6 97,7
17/6 96,2
24/6 96,1
01/7 95,6
08/7 94,9
15/7 95,4
22/7 93,6
29/7 92,8
05/8 92,3

Συνολική απώλεια -10,7 κιλά.

Για τη συντήρηση θα γράψω αργότερα, γιατί τώρα δεν προλαβαίνω!
Να έχετε μια πανέμορφη μέρα!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

τέλεια!!  :Smile:  τώρα πρέπει να τάξεις κι εσύ κάτι ! δεν γίνεται έτσι!!! χεχεχ 

πρωί
1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη 1π
1 φέτα ψωμί του τόστ 1 τριγωνάκι τυρί 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα 3,5π

-4,5π+23π= 18,5π

καρπούζι 3,5π

-3,5π+18,5π= 15π

ρεβύθια 7π
ψωμί πολύσπορο 2,5π
γιαούρτι 2% 1π

ένα κομματάκι φρέσκο σπιτικό τραχανά για το καλό! συνταγή της γιαγιάς 0,5π

-11π+15π= 4π απομένουν

2 μπάλες παγωτό 4π

τέλος για σήμερα!  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

παιδιά μπράβο σας τα πάτε πολύ καλά, νεφελάκι τα ίδια κιλά είχαμε φτάσει ....... 
pk δύσκολο μου φαίνεται τέλος Οκτωβρίου το 78 δηλαδή 5 κιλά περίπου το μήνα και είναι ο Αύγουστος μές τη μέση εγώ δεν τον υπολογίζω καθόλου για απώλεια λόγω διακοπών. Εσύ ξέρεις βέβαια καλύτερα...... 
Ομάδα WW καλή συνέχεια.....

----------


## Nefeli-

χεχεχεχεχεχεχ αλαλουμάκι έχω λιώσει στο γέλιο!!! ομάδα WW καλή συνέχεια χεχεχεχεχεχχ 

WWGirls 
WWBoys

κάτι σε σούπερ ήρωες μου βγάζει !

εγώ θέλω να έχω την δύναμη της αγκινάρας!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

χεχεχεχ

----------


## alalumaki

καλά έδειξα τη φώτο στο γιο μου και τρελάθηκε..... πρέπει να είσαι πολύ ΤΡΕΛΑΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Αlalumaki, ξέρω ότι ο στόχος είναι σχετικά δύσκολος, αλλά όχι και ακατόρθωτος. Το παλεύουμε το πράγμα και αισιοδοξούμε!
Όσον αφορά τον Αύγουστο, δεν αποτελεί για μένα πρόβλημα, ίσα ίσα που από Αύγουστο μέχρι Νοέμβριο στατιστικά τα πάω πολύ καλά με την απώλεια. Εξάλλου, οι διακοπές τέλος για φέτος, οπότε θα υπάρχει πλήρης έλεγχος.
Nεφέλη, τρομερός ο υπερήρωάς σου!!! Χαχαχαχαχα, το WW το καταλαβαίνω, το G τι σημαίνει; group μήπως;
Πάντως παιδιά, από τότε που τα λέμε μεσω του φόρουμ αισθάνομαι τέλεια και τα πάω πολύ καλά με το πρόγραμμα!
Υποστήριξη λοιπόν!!!

------------------------------------------------------------
Και κάτι πρωτότυπο, αποκλειστικά από τον p_k:
------------------------------------------------------------

Από την εβδομάδα αυτή θα διαλέγω ένα τραγούδι που θα το λέω "τραγούδι της εβδομάδας" και θα συνοδεύει το πρόγραμμα της εβδομάδας. Κάθε Τρίτη θα αλλάζει, για να υπάρχει και ποικιλία! Δεν ξέρω πώς μου 'ρθε, αλλά μ' άρεσε σαν ιδέα!
1ο τραγούδι της εβδομάδας λοιπόν...
Σύννεφα με παντελόνια, από τους "Σύννεφα με παντελόνια"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snnth...eature=related

Τα λέμε...

ΥΓ: Τι είναι η δύναμη της αγκινάρας; Μήπως έχω χάσει επεισόδια;  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

σημαίνει WWGirlς! θα ανεβάσω και τον μαύρο για τα WWBoys! χεχεχεχ 

όλα καλά παιδιά πάμε μπροστά!!!! γκαζώστε και πείσμα!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Α, δεν παίζω!! Θέλω και τον WWB!!!!!

----------


## hopa

μπραβο κοριτσαρες μου δινετε και μενα ελπιδα..αχ μακαρι να εχω κι εγω τετοια καλα νεα να σας λεω..την ww διατροφη δεν μπορεσα να την βρω πουθενα..κριμα γιατι φαινεται οτι ειναι καλη και δεν σε δεσμευει..αν καποιος μποερει να μου την στειλει θα ειμουν πολυ ευτυχισμενη..φιλακια.. p- k το G μαλλον σημαινει girls.

----------


## Nefeli-

αυτός είναι ο WWB !! xexexe

----------


## p_k

ΠΩΠΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ Ω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!!!!!!!!!!

Μ' άρεσε!

 :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

Ηορα μπες λίγο μσν! να σου στείλω!  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

Η OMAΔΑ WW τα έχει ΧΑΜΕΝΑ....................μου αρέσει η τρέλα σας....μέχρι που μπορεί να ξαναξεκινήσω και εγώ WW....(αν είναι να αποκτήσω και ήρωα!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## p_k

Εν μέσω του θέρους (ή για να το πω πιο ποιητικά μεσούντος του θέρους), έχουμε φορτσάρει. Οι μηχανές στο φουλ λέμε!!!
Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, ας αναφέρουμε τι φάγαμε σήμερα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
1 ποτήρι γάλα ημίπαχο
1 ρόφημα υποκατάστατο καφέ

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
------------------

1 πιάτο μακαρόνια με τυρί και σάλτσα ντομάτας
Σαλάτα ντομάτα με 1 κ.γ. ελαιόλαδο
50 γρ. άπαχο ζαμπόν
2 ροδάκινα
1 επιδόρπιο σόγιας με γεύση σοκολάτα
1 ρόφημα υποκατάστατο καφέ

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
-------------------

3 μπάλες παγωτό 

ΒΡΑΔΙΝΟ
-----------

1 φέτα ψωμί για τοστ
με 50 γρ. άπαχο ζαμπόν

Το παγωτό περιλαμβάνεται κανονικά στο πρόγραμμα (κάθε μπάλα έχει 2 πόντους), αλλά εννοείται δεν το τρώμε και κάθε μέρα! Συνήθως μια φορά την εβδομάδα επιτρέπω στον εαυτό μου την απόλαυση ενός κανονικού γλυκού.

----------


## BLiSS

φιλε παντελη να αποφευγεις την σογια... γραφτηκαν πολλα τις τελευταιες μερες και χτυπαει πιο πολυ τους αντρες!

----------


## p_k

Φίλε Κώστα, προφανώς θα εννοείς αυτό:

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=922184

Πάντως δεν είμαι από τους φανατικούς της σόγιας, ξέρω ότι έχει υπερεκτιμηθεί για προφανείς εμπορικούς σκοπούς. Πού και πού τρώω κανένα επιδόρπιο, στη χάση και στη φέξη δηλαδή!

----------


## BLiSS

yeap!  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

εξάλλου ο Παντελής νομίζω πια ότι έχει ολοκληρωθεί ωσάν πατέρας ... ή όχι?????

----------


## NADINE_ed

Παιδιά πραγματικά "πετάει η ομάδα" σας!
Σχίστε τους αιθέρες και κατακτήστε το σύμπαν σας!
Μπορεί να είναι και λίγο μεταδοτικό και για μας τους από κάτω...
εεεεε...! Εσείς εκεί πάνωωωωωωω! Ακούτεεεεεεεεε ;

----------


## p_k

alalumaki, ναι έχω ολοκληρωθεί ως πατέρας!  :Smile: 
Καλά τα λες.
Εντωμεταξύ, περάσαμε ένα δύσκολο βράδυ χθες, καθώς η μικρή έπαθε λαρυγγίτιδα (οι γονείς του φόρουμ θα με καταλάβουν) μαζί με υψηλό πυρετό, ενώ ο μικρός ψηνόταν κι αυτός στους 39 βαθμούς...
Προσωπικά κοιμήθηκα στις 6.05 το πρωί.
Αλλά το πρόγραμμα πρόγραμμα (πετάει η ομάδα που λέει και η NADINE)

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

2 τοστ με 4 φέτες ψωμί του τοστ
και 40 γρ. ημίσκληρο τυρί
1/2 ποτήρι γάλα πλήρες
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

11 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο πόντων: 18

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας!
p_k περαστικούλια τους!!! αρχές ιουλίου ψηνόμουν κι εγώ στον πυρετό και καλοκαίρι! ουφφφ!!

πρωί
γιαουρτάκι 1% με δημητριακά και ροδάκινο 250γρ 5π

-5π+23π= 18π

1 σαλάτα ανάμεικτη * 6π

-6π+18π= 12π απομένουν

* salad bar, η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι μας ξεγελάνε τα πολλά και μαζεμένα κομμένα λαχανικά!λέμε :μια σαλάτα είναι! τι ψυχή... κι όμως μια κουταλιά μακαρονάκια με μαγιονέζες και τα σχετικά, μια κουταλιά καλαμπόκι που έχει και το βούτυρο του σίγουρα, μια κουταλιά το ένα μια κουταλιά το άλλο και οι θερμίδες κάνουν πάρτυ χωρίς να το καταλάβουμε!!!

καρπούζι 1π
λίγη γκοφρέτα 1π

-2π+12π= 10π απομένουν

ψάρι και σαλάτα και 1 βότκα  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

pk και ο δικός μου ο μικρός έπαθε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα λαρυγγίτιδα (και ξέρω και άλλα πιτσιρίκια) και είμαστε ακόμα με αντιβίωση, περαστικά σας....

----------


## Nefeli-

τα καινούργια δωράκια της ομάδας!!! για όσους φτάσουν αυτά τα κιλά! χεχεχχεχεχε

----------


## Nefeli-

xexex

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σας!!!
Πώς είμαστε; όλα καλά;
Απουσίασα χθες όλη μέρα, λόγω των παιδιών, αλλά ευτυχώς όλα καλά! Και ο πυρετός έπεσε και η λαρυγγίτιδα εξαφανίζεται!  :Smile: 
Πάμε στα δικά μας τώρα!
1) Πολύ ωραία η νέα μόδα στα underwears... χεχεχε για να καταλάβω, είναι στο μέγεθος που θα έχουμε όταν φτάσουμε στον στόχο; Μέγεθος του σώματος εννοώ, έτσι;  :Wink: 
Πάντως πολύ πρωτότυπα, μπορώ να πω  :Smile:   :Smile: 
2) Το πρόγραμμα και χθες συνεχίστηκε κανονικά, με 100% εφαρμογή.
3) ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ:

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 40 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
25 γρ. άπαχο ζαμπόν
και 2 κ.γλ. μαργαρίνη με λίγα λιπαρά
1 ποτήρι ημίπαχο γάλα
10 γρ. σοκολάτα υγείας
1 ροδάκινο

----------


## alalumaki

Νεφέλη εγώ είμαι κοριτσάκι, σώβρακο θα βάλω ?

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας παιδάκια! σήμερα έκανα γενικές αναλύσεις και το σίδηρο είναι στα κάτω του! 25mg/dL ενώ οι τιμές αναφοράς είναι 60-180. θα το ανεβάσουμε όμως οπότε φακές για σήμερα χεχεχε!

σήμερα δεν έφαγα πρωινό λόγω του ότι έτρεχα για τις αναλύσεις και επιστρέφοντας είχα μεγάλη λιγούρα και έφαγα στα γρήγορα
1 μικρο λουκανικοπιτάκι 2π
1 μικρο τυροπιτάκι 2π

και τώρα φακές πιλάφι με γιαούρτι 7π

-11π+23π= 12π απομένουν!  :Smile: 

καρπούζι 3,5π

-3,5π+12π= 8,5π απομένουν

1 σαλάτα ρόκα 5π
1 ψωμάκι 2π

----------


## Nefeli-

όσο για τα κοριτσάκια η δεύτερη εικόνα είναι το δικό μας υπό τύπο σορτσάκι!  :Smile:  
και ναι.. είναι στο μέγεθος του στόχου κι όχι της υφιστάμενης κατάστασης!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Νεφέλη, καλό είναι να τρως και κόκκινο κρέας σε λογικές ποσότητες για το σίδηρο. Είναι σε πιο αφομοιώσιμη μορφή σε σχέση με τον σίδηρο που περιέχουν πχ. οι φακές.
Πουλερικά επίσης και ψάρια βοηθούν.

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
------------------

1 πιάτο κοτόσουπα αυγολέμονο (4,5π)
75 γρ. πατατάκια ψητά (6π)
1 μπάρα δημητριακών για επιδόρπιο (2π)

12,5 π. + 10 του πρωινού = 22,5
Υπόλοιπο: 6,5 πόντοι

Ανακάλυψα κάτι ψητά (το τονίζω ψ-η-τ-ά) πατατάκια της LAY'S. BAKED λέγονται, έχουν 70% λιγότερα λιπαρά σε σχέση με τα κανονικά, δηλ. 400 θερμίδες και 10 γρ. λίπους στα 100 γρ.
Μετάφραση σε πόντους: 8 πόντοι στα 100 γρ.
Το σακουλάκι έχει 150 γρ., δηλαδή 12 πόντους.
Και το κυριότερο, είναι πολύ νόστιμα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

φακές πιλάφι με γιαούρτι ;
Νεφέλη είσαι έγκυος; Τι είναι αυτά;

----------


## Nefeli-

τις φακές εμείς εκτος από σουπα τις φτιάχνουμε σαν πιλάφι με ρύζι και λίγο τηγανιτό κρεμμυδάκι και τους πάει πολύ το γιαούρτι  :Smile:  μακάρι να ήμουν έγγυος θα είχα γλυτώσει από μεγάλο δρόμο! προς το παρόν κυοφορώ μόνο φαντασία! χεχεχε

----------


## BLiSS

σας εφτιαξα και ενα logo στα γρηγορα  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημερούδια παιδιά! χθες το παράκανα λίγο γιατί ήπια 2 βότκες πέραν των πόντων που έπρεπε και σήμερα δεν μπορώ να το διορθώσω γιατί θα βγούμε πάλι όλα τα ξαδέρφια! οπότε το σαββατοκύριακο προβλέπεται λίγο ζόρικο γιατί δευτέρα έχουμε και ζύγισμα!

πρωί

1 φέτα ψωμί του τοστ 1π 1 φέτα τυρί 1π και 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα 1π
1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη 1,5π

-4,5π+23π= 18,5π απομένουν

φασόλια μαυρομάτικα φρέσκα με 2 κγ λάδι 6π
λίγο κοτόπουλο σούβλας χωρίς δέρμα 2π

-8π+18,5π= 10,5π απομένουν

1 παγωτό 0% 2π

2 βότκες 8π

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!
Bliss, ωραίο το logo, θυμίζει Εθνική Ελλάδος!  :Smile: 
Νεφέλη, δεν πειράζει που ξέφυγες, προσπάθησε σήμερα ή να μην πιεις ποτό ή να περιοριστείς σε ένα ποτήρι.
Και πιες περισσότερα νερά!

----------


## Nefeli-

ευχαριστώ Ρ_Κ θα το προσπαθήσω!!! αν και χλωμό. Σίγουρα όμως το σαββατοκύριακο θα επανορθώσω!!! ε δεν λέει να πίνω όλο νερό στο κλαμπ και μετά να τρέχω με τα τακούνια για πιπί! χεχεχχε  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα! χθες συγκρατήθηκα αρκετά γιατί ήταν μια δύσκολη μέρα σήμερα πρέπει να συμπληρώσω 18π και όχι 23π για να αποκαταστήσω τα σπασμένα :Smile:  5π είναι το μέγιστο που μπορείς να αποθηκεύσεις για μια μέρα.

πρωί

1 φέτα ψωμί του τοστ 1 φέτα τυρί 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα 3π
1 ποτήρι γάλα 0,5π
1 μικρό κριθαρένιο παξιμαδάκι μπουκιά 0,5π

-4π+18π= 14π απομένουν

1 μέτριο ψάρι στη σχάρα 3π
σαλάτα με 1 κγ ταχίνι 1,5π
2 γαρίδες μέτριες σχάρας 2π

2 γλυκα κουταλιού 3π
1 μικρή δίπλα 3π

-12,5π+14π= 1,5π

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα!
Πολλή ησυχία έπεσε στο φόρουμ! Τι έγινε; όλοι για μπάνια πήγατε;  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Νεφέλη, πολύ ωραία πας, συνέχισε τώρα κανονικά και χωρίς παρασπονδίες το πρόγραμμα και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ανταμειφθείς στο επόμενο ζύγισμα, με νέα απώλεια!
Προχωράω καλά κι εγώ, το νιώθω, το καταλαβαίνω. Τα παντελόνια άρχισαν να πέφτουν σιγά σιγά και η ζώνη κουμπώνει πλέον στην τρίτη τρύπα αντί για τη δεύτερη.
Αυτήν την εβδομάδα πιστεύω να έχω μεγαλύτερη απώλεια.

Σήμερα έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

2 φέτες ψωμί τοστ
με 40 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
1,5 φλυτζάνι (300 ml) γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
10 γρ. σοκολάτα υγείας

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ
--------------

1 μικρό κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
------------------

Salad bar που το υπολόγισα 8 πόντους
50 γρ. ψωμί

Μέχρι τώρα 21, 5 πόντους
Υπόλοιπο: 7,5 πόντοι

Μετά τις 6 θα ενημερώσω για το βραδινό.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!

----------


## Dena30s

Αυτό το site είναι καταπληκτικό... Μοιάζετε όλοι φίλοι μεταξύ σας και αντιμετωπίζετε και τα καλά και τα κακά με αισιοδοξία... Μου δίνετε δύναμη κι ας νιώθω ελαφρώς εξωγενής παράγοντας.
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ σε όλους σας!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Dena30s_
> Αυτό το site είναι καταπληκτικό... Μοιάζετε όλοι φίλοι μεταξύ σας και αντιμετωπίζετε και τα καλά και τα κακά με αισιοδοξία... Μου δίνετε δύναμη κι ας νιώθω ελαφρώς εξωγενής παράγοντας.
> ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ σε όλους σας!


Dena 30s καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας!
Δεν υπάρχει κανένας μα κανένας λόγος να αισθάνεσαι εξωγενής παράγοντας!
Μια παρέα είμαστε όλοι και όπως λες κι εσύ, αντιμετωπίζουμε το πρόβλημα των περιττών κιλών πρώτα απ' όλα με αισιοδοξία!
 :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!  :Smile: 
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

2 φέτες ψωμί για τοστ
με 40 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
1 μικρό κουλουράκι

Σύνολο 8,5 πόντοι 
Υπόλοιπο πόντων 20,5

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!  :Smile:  παιδιά έχω να πω πως προσέχω τι τρώω αλλά αυτές τις μέρες μπηκα σε ρυθμό διακοπών οπότε... δεν θέλω όρια ούτε περιθώρια!!!! ελπίζω νσ είστε όλοι καλά!

----------


## p_k

Kαλές διακοπούλες Νεφέλη!!!
Καλά να περάσεις όπου κι αν πας!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

πίσω πιο πεισμωμένη από ποτέ! αύριο συνεχίζω από εκεί που έμεινα!  :Smile:  φιλάκια σε όλους

----------


## p_k

Καλώς όρισες Νεφέλη!
Ελπίζω να πέρασες καλά στις διακοπές!!!
Εγώ συνεχίζω κανονικά το πρόγραμμα και σήμερα είναι η μέρα που μετά από πάρα πολύν καιρό η ζυγαριά έδειξε τον αριθμό 8, καθώς κατέβηκα από τα 90,3 στα 89,8 κιλά.
Να ευχηθώ καλό φθινόπωρο σε όλους και σε όλες!

----------


## Nefeli-

συγχαρητήρια!!!  :Smile:  λοιπόν από αύριο μετράω κανονικά! σήμερα είναι μεταβατική μέρα!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

γειά σας!
σήμερα
ήπια ένα τσάι πορτοκάλι-λεμόνι υπό τύπον γρανίτας!  :Smile:  3π
έφαγα 3 καλαμάκια σουβλάκι κοτόπουλο 4π
έφαγα σαλάτα χωριάτικη με φέτα και λάδι ... χμμμ ας την υπολογίσω 8π
και 2 μπισκότα γεμιστά σοκολάτα 5π

σύνολο 20π και μέχρι εδώ γιατί κάνω οικονομία στους πόντους χεχεχεχ
φιλάκια

αποθήκευση 3π

----------


## NADINE_ed

Nefeli- μου,
πάλι με χρόνια με καιρούς πάλι δικά μας θα'ναι!
Δεν πτοούμαστε! Γερά με τσαμπουκά!  :Wink: 

p_k...τι να πω; Υποκλίνομαι!Είσαι τέρας σταθερότητας,συνέπειας,επι μονής...
Τα πολυπόθητα μποξεράκια με τους ήρωες τα βλέπω σύντομα πάνω σου!

alalumaki μου,ακόμα σε διακοπές βρίσκεσαι;Ελπίζω όχι και από μας...
ʼντε,φθινοπώριασε!Να συντονιστούμε και πάλι!Πετάει η ομάδα,λέμεεεεε

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημερούδια σας! δηλ σχεδόν καλησπερούδια σας!  :Smile: 
μ'ένα τοσοδούλι μινι διάφανο και ροζ μπικίνι κάνω ντου και τρομάζει ο ντουνιάς! χεχεχεχεχε

συντρόφια! έφτασε η ώρα της επανάστασης της αρκούδας!
ειδικά τώρα που δεν βρίσκεται στο σπίτι και δεν έχει κουζίνα να εκτονωθεί και δεν έχει τα ντουλάπια τίνγκα! και δεν έχει το ψυγείο φουλαριστό

σήμερα το πρωί έφαγα 2 μπισκότα γεμιστά σοκολάτα να τα βάλω 5π
το μεσημέρι ένα τοστ με κοτόπουλο και κασέρι να το βάλω 4,5π
είμαστε στους 9,5π και απομένουν 13,5!!! 

η μεσονήστικη αρκούδα σας χαιρετά για την ώρα...

για κύριο γεύμα κοτόπουλο χωρίς πέτσα στη σχάρα 7π
με ντοματούλα και 1 φέτα τυρί 1π

5,5π απομένουν

----------


## p_k

ΝΑDINE και Νεφέλη, σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια!!!
Προσπαθώ να εφαρμόζω το πρόγραμμα σωστά και είναι αλήθεια ότι είμαι πολύ επίμονος.
Πιστεύω πως όλοι θα πάμε καλά!
Θα τα χάσουμε τα κιλά, αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο!

Σήμερα λοιπόν, έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:
-----------

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 30 γρ. γκούντα
και 25 γρ. άπαχο ζαμπόν
1 ποτήρι γάλα ημίπαχο
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ:
---------------

150 γρ. σταφύλια
1 ροδάκινο

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ:
-------------------

1 μερίδα μακαρόνια με τυρί και σάλτσα ντομάτας
1/2 ποτήρι μπύρα
1 φέτα ψωμί

Όλα αυτά μας κάνουν 20,5 πόντους και το υπόλοιπο για σήμερα είναι 7,5 πόντοι.

Καλή δύναμη σε όλους!

----------


## Nefeli-

P_k σου απονέμω το πρώτο προνόμιο των WWB&WWG 
σου αξίζει εις ένδειξην επιμονής και υπομονής!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημερούδια!!!

σήμερα το πρωί έφαγα 1 σαντουιτς σε μικρό ψωμάκι για χαμπεργκερ με τυρί και κοτόπουλο 3+1+1 = 5π
και ήπια κι ένα παγωμένο τσάι αχλάδι κάπου στα 2-3 π

μένουν άλλοι 15π  :Smile: 

κοτόπουλο σχάρας με σαλάτα αλάδωτη 5π

απομένουν 10π

1 νεκταρίνι
λίγο σταφύλι

2 καλαμάκια σουβλάκι
και 1 ποτήρι ρετσίνα

ας πούμε όλα 8π πάνω κάτω
έμειναν στην αποθήκη 2π  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!
σήμερα το πρωί έφαγα 1 σαντουιτς σε μικρό ψωμάκι για χαμπεργκερ με τυρί και κοτόπουλο 3+1+1 = 5π
και το μεσημέρι επειδή βαριόμουνα να μαγειρέψω το ίδιο άρα Χ 2 =10π
και ήπια κι ένα παγωμένο τσάι πορτοκάλι-λεμόνι 3π

ένα νεκταρίνι
ένα μήλο

απομένουν 10π

3 καλαμάκια σουβλάκι κοτόπουλο 3-4π
ντοματοσαλάτα και ένα κομματάκι φέτα 3π

αππθήκευση 3π

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με τυρί και άπαχο ζαμπόν
1 ποτήρι φυσ. χυμός πορτοκάλι
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ

150 γρ. σταφύλια

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

130 γρ. φιλέτο κότας
Σαλάτα ντομάτα με 2 κ.γ. ελαιόλαδο
1 φέτα ψωμι σικάλεως
50 γρ. πατατάκια ψητά
1 σοκολατάκι υγείας (10 γρ.)

Μέχρι τώρα 21 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 7

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!
σήμερα έφαγα το σαντουιτς μου κλασσικά και το παγωμένο τσάι 8π

μένουν άλλοι 15π

μια σαλάτα μικρή καίσαρα χωρίς κρουτόν 4π
μία μερίδα κρεατικών σχάρας (1 κομμάτι κοτόπουλο μικρό, 1 καλαμάκι σουβλάκι χοιρινό, 1 μέτριο μπιφτέκι) 6π

απομένουν 5π
1 φρέντο 1π
1 νεκταρίνι 1π

αποθήκευση 3π

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημερούδια σε όλους! έχω να πω ότι άρχισα να νιώθω ότι ξεφουσκώνω κι ότι τα κιλά των διακοπών με αποχαιρετούν μαζί με το καλοκαίρι!  :Smile: 

σήμερα έφαγα το σαντουιτς μου κλασσικά και το παγωμένο τσάι 8π

μένουν άλλοι 15π

1 fredo 1π
1 μήλο
1 φετα τοστ με τυρι και 1 φετα κοτοπουλο 3π (δεν μπορεσα να φάω μεσημερί κανονικό γευμα!)

μένουν 11π

και το απόγευμα έφαγα 1 σουβλάκι (καλαμάκι) κοτόπουλο και 3 σουβλάκια (καλαμάκια) χοιρινό 4π
επίσης σαλάτα χωριάτικη με 1κουτ λάδι 1π
και 2 κομματάκια φέτα 4π

αποθήκευση 2π

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο Νεφέλη, πας περίφημα!!!
Έτσι μπράβο!
Κι εγώ καλά τα πήγα την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε και σημείωσα απώλεια 300 γραμμαρίων...
Μιηρή βέβαια, αλλά απώλεια.
Αυτήν την εβδομάδα θα βελτιώσω ακόμη περισσότερο τη διατροφή και θα αυξήσω λίγο την κίνηση, για να χάσω περισσότερο.
Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## Nefeli-

έλα κι έχω κέφια λέμε!!! θα κάνουμε πάρτυ! 

έφαγα ένα τοστ με κοτ. και τυρί 4π
και 1 μήλο

απομένουν 19π

4 σουβλάκια (καλαμάκι) 2 κοτ 2 χοιρ 4π
φέτα και 4 ελιές και ντομάτα 6π

απομένουν 9π

1 φρέντο 1π
1 νεκταρίνι

μένουν 8π

1 παγωμένο τσάι 3π

αποθήκευση 5π

----------


## NADINE_ed

Έγώ πάντως όλο πάρτυ ακούω και πάρτυ δε βλέπω...
Eκτός αν κάνετε όλοι σας πάρτυ πριβέ  :Wink: 
ʼντε,πετάει πάλι η ομάδα WW! Σούπερ ήρωες εν δράσει!

----------


## Nefeli-

σήμερα συμπλήρωσα 1 βδομάδα ! και το αποτέλεσμα ειναι -1κιλό
φυσικά περίμενα να χασω 1,5-2 κιλά για να πω την αλήθεια αλλά έτσι αντιδρά ο οργανισμός μου στην αρχή! αμύνεται χεχεχεχ και επαναστατει!
θέλω να πιστεύω ότι την επόμενη βδομάδα η απώλεια θα είναι μεγαλύτερη!
επίσης θα προσπαθήσω να περπατάω μισή ώρα την μέρα το λιγότερο πέραν του συνηθισμένου

άντε κι έχω κέφιαααα!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## alalumaki

Βλέπω η ομάδα WW συνεχίζει τη δράση της θεαματικά!!!!!!!!!!!
Μπράβο παιδιά, μιά χαρά σας βρίσκω....

Νεφελάκι τα έχασες αυτά που είχες πάρει ? Είσαι δηλαδή 78? Αχ αυτό το 7 πότε θα το δω?

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!  :Smile:  όχι αλαλουμάκι μου δεν είμαι 78!!! λόγω του ότι σταμάτησα για ένα διάστημα εντελώς για διακοπές! το θέμα ήταν το ποτό πίναμε πολύ κάθε βράδυ τρώγαμε έξω... αλλά ευτυχώς κρατήθηκα στα 83 κιλά! τώρα είμαι 82 πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι αν δεν πρόσεχα πιο πριν τώρα θα ήμουν και πάλι 88!  :Smile: 
έχω αποφασίσει να δώσω χρόνο στον εαυτό μου! αργά χαλαρά και όσο σταθερά γίνεται!

εσύ τι κάνεις; που χάθηκες;  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

λοιπόν πρωί

1 τόστ με τυρί ντομάτα 4π
1 νεκταρίνι

απομένουν 19π

σνίτσελ κοτόπουλο στο φούρνο χωρίς λάδι 200γρ 12π
2 φέτες τυρί 2π
ντομάτα

μένουν 5π

----------


## alalumaki

Ημουν διακοπές.... δυστυχώς τελείωσαν. 

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, έχω μάθει πια ότι όταν προσπαθείς να χάσεις βάρος με άγχος και γρήγορα το αποτέλεσμα είναι πάντα συν στη ζυγαριά. Το αργά - σταθερά - χαλαρά - χωρίς άγχος είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να αποδώσει.

Καλή συνέχεια και καλό χειμώνα !!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα! :Smile: 

1 τοστ κοτ. τυρί 4π
1 μήλο

απομένουν 19π

σνίτσελ κοτόπουλο στο φούρνο χωρίς λάδι 200γρ 12π
2 φέτες τυρί 2π
ντομάτα

απομένουν 5π

1 παγωμένο τσάι με γεύση αχλάδι 3π

απομένουν 2π

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Αυτήν την εβδομάδα πάω πολύ καλά, καλύτερα σε σχέση με τις προηγούμενες. Το καταλαβαίνω και από τα ρούχα μου, που άρχισαν να "πλέουν" πάνω μου.
Το εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα είναι την Τρίτη, οπότε εκεί θα φανεί.  :Smile: 
Σήμερα έφαγα:

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
και 25 γρ. ζαμπόν άπαχο
200 ml φυσ. χυμό πορτοκαλιού
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

8,5 πόντοι και υπόλοιπο ημέρας 19,5

Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!!  :Smile: 

μπράβο συναγωνιστή p_k !!! το επόμενο βραβείο θα είναι μια ζώνη μέχρι να αλλάξεις γκαρνταρόμπα!  :Smile: 

σήμερα έφαγα 
1 τοστ 1κοτ. 2τυρί 5π
1 παγωμένο τσάι με γεύση πορτοκάλι - λεμόνι 3π

απομένουν 15π

μπριζόλα χοιρινή στην σχάρα και σαλάτα χωριάτικη 10π

μένουν 5π

----------


## p_k

Νεφέλη συναγωνίστρια, καλημέρα!
Ένα ένα, όλα τα παλιά παντελόνια αρχίζουν να μου χωράνε!
Νιώθω καταπληκτικά!!!  :Smile: 
Σε λίγο θα αχρηστευθούν και οι μεγάλες ζώνες, χεχε...

Σήμερα ξεκίνησα με πρωινό τούρμπο:

2 τοστ με ψωμί σικάλεως, ζαμπόν, τυρί
1 ποτήρι γάλα ημίπαχο
1 μπανάνα
1 σοκολατάκι υγείας (10 γρ.)

Προχωράμε!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημερούδια!!! 
p_k με το κολάν του υπερήρωα θα δείχνουμε θαυμάσια!!! χεχεχεχεχ πάμεεεεε τώρα που γυρίζει κι έχω κέφια λέμε!  :Smile: 

1 τοστ 1κοτ. 2τυρί 5π
1 νεκταρίνι

μένουν 18π

κοτόπουλο 8π
ντοματοσαλάτα
1 γιαούρτι 1% 3π

απομένουν 7π
λίγο σταφύλι

1 τοστ 2 τυρί 2 κοτ 6π

----------


## p_k

Μεσημεριανό

Μακαρόνια με τυρί και σάλτσα ντομάτας
1 φέτα ψωμί σικ. για τοστ
Ντοματοσαλάτα με 1,5 κ.γ. ελαιόλαδο

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!

σήμερα έφαγα 

2 κοτομπιφτέκια με καπνιστό και τυρί 14π
και ένα γιαουρτάκι 3π

και αποθήκη 5π

είχα να κάνω πολλες δουλειές και έτρεχα όλη μέρα! παρέλειψα το πρωινό πράγμα που δεν είναι καλό αλλά έφαγα ένα καλό γεύμα σχετικά αργα!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά.

πρωί

2 φρυγανιές 2 φέτες τυρί 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα 5π

μένουν 18π
1 νεκταρίνι 

μεσημέρι μια ομελέτα με 2 αυγά λίγο κρεμμύδι μισή μελιντζάνα μισή πιπεριά φλωρίνης λίγο κατσικίσιο τυρί και 3-4 κουταλιές λάδι
με ντομάτα 13π

μένουν 5π

1 μήλο
1 βότκα

----------


## p_k

O αγώνας συνεχίζεται με όλες μας τις δυνάμεις!
Και αυτήν την εβδομάδα (ένατη συνεχή) σημειώθηκε απώλεια.
Μισό κιλό κάτω από την προηγούμενη Τρίτη.
Η ζυγαριά δείχνει πλέον 89, ο μέσος όρος απώλειας είναι 0,8 κιλά, το BMI μου 27,4.
Στόχος τα 78 κιλά, δηλαδή μας μένουν 11.

----------


## Nefeli-

έλα ομαδάρχη!!! μπράβο!!! στα 78 συνάντηση με σχαρομεζέδες!! χεχεχ αύριο ζυγίζομαι κι εγώ αν και πιστεύω ότι έχω κολλήσει λίγο και νιώθω πολύ φουσκωμένη την κοιλιά... θα δείξει!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! η ζυγαριά στα 80,5κιλά -1,5κιλό μπορεί να ακούγεται μεγάλη απώλεια αλλά είχα κατακράτηση ήδη από τη πρώτη βδομάδα! 
 :Smile:  και προχωράμεεεε!!!!!
έλα τώρα που γυρίζει κι εχω κέφια λέμε!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

πρωινό

2 φρυγανιές 2 φέτες τυρί 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα 5π

μένουν 18π

2 σχετικά μεγάλα μπιφτέκια με 2 φέτες τυρί
χωριάτικη σαλάτα 12π
1 μήλο

μένουν 6π

1 νεκταρίνι!

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια μας!  :Smile: 

πρωι

2 φρυγανιές 2 φέτες τυρί 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα 5π

μένουν 18π

2 σνίτσελ κοτόπουλο στο φούρνο χωρίς λάδι
ντοματοσαλάτα

μένουν 6π

----------


## p_k

Φοβερή και τρομερή απώλεια Νεφέλη!!!
Μπράβο σου και συνέχισε ακάθεκτη!
1,5 κιλό είναι ΕΙ-ΔΗ-ΣΗ!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

ευχαριστώ ομαδάρχη! έχω καλό παράδειγμα γι'αυτό!!!!
μην χάνεσαι και ανησυχώ!!!!!
επίσης αλαλουμάκι δώσε συντεταγμένες!!!!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

kalhmera!
pou mporw na brw tous pontous?
poso antoistixei se kathe faghto? kai posous prepei na katanalwnw?
euxaristw!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας!! Ζωή μου σου έχω στείλει ένα U2U δες το!

σήμερα έφαγα 2 φρυγανιές 2 φέτες τυρί 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα 6π
1 νεκταρίνι

μένουν 17π

2 σνίτσελ κοτόπουλο στο φούρνο χωρίς λάδι 2 φέτες τυρί
ντοματοσαλάτα

μένουν 3π

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> ευχαριστώ ομαδάρχη! έχω καλό παράδειγμα γι'αυτό!!!!
> μην χάνεσαι και ανησυχώ!!!!!
> επίσης αλαλουμάκι δώσε συντεταγμένες!!!!!!


Έλα Νεφέλη, καλησπέρα!
Εδώ είμαι, δεν χάνομαι! Απλώς λόγω υποχρεώσεων κλπ, δεν γράφω τόσο συχνά, αλλά αυτό θα διορθωθεί!
Είμαστε σε πολύ καλό δρόμο! Αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Το τριήμερο που μας πέρασε αισθανόμουν τα ρούχα να πλέουν περισσότερο, οπότε είπα να ζυγιστώ έτσι ενδεικτικά σήμερα. Και με μεγάλη μου χαρά διαπιστώνω ότι σε 3 μέρες έχασα 700 γραμμάρια, περισσότερο δηλαδή από τη συνολική απώλεια της περασμένης εβδομάδας!
Καταλαβαίνεις τη χαρά μου σήμερα το πρωί!!!
Πετάω λέμε, πετάω!
Το κανονικό ζύγισμα είναι την Τρίτη, οπότε πάμε για μεγάλη απώλεια! 
Συνεχίζουμε κανονικότατα και κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια!!!
Α, να αναφέρω επίσης ότι η ζώνη κουμπώνει πλέον στην τέταρτη τρύπα! Μπήκα σε παντελόνι που φορούσα προ διετίας, όταν ήμουν στα κανονικά μου κιλά!
Καλό απόγευμα!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

αχ τι καλά!!!! μπράβο!!!!! 
κι εγώ νιώθω ότι έχει ξεφουσκώσει πολύ η κοιλιά μου και περιμένω να έρθει η τετάρτη!!!! για να δείξει η ζυγαριά!!!  :Smile: 

χχχχ

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα ειπα να κσεκινισω και εγω σημερα  :Smile: 
αν δειτε πςσ σημεινωνω λαθος τους ποντους να μου πειτε σας παρακαλω..

λοιπον πρωινο:1 τοστ με 2φεταες τυρι και 1 φετα γαλοπουλα, +1 καφε με λιγο απαχο γαλα ------> συνολο ποντοι 5

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

το βρασμενο ρυζι ποσους ποντους εχει?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ακυρο το βρηκα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλή αρχή Ζωή!!!  :Smile: 

καλημέρα σας!

πρωί

2 φρυγανιές 1 φέτα τυρί 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα
1 μήλο

μένουν 19π

1 caesar's χωρίς κρουτονς 8π
1 μπιφτέκι σχάρας 3π
2 καλαμάκια σουβλάκι χοιρινό 2π
1 κοκα κολα ζερο

μένουν 6π

1 γλυκό μικρό σιροπιαστό με πραλίνα 6π

----------


## Nefeli-

η παγίδα των έτοιμων σαλατών!!! κολυμπάνε στο λάδι... αμφιβόλου περιεκτικότητας και προέλευσης εννοείται... και αυτά τα σος.. που δεν καταλαβαίνεις καθαρές γεύσεις!!!
γεμάτα θερμίδες και ανούσια!

όσο πιο απλό και καθαρό το φαγητό τόσο πιο νόστιμο...

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

πρωί

2 φρυγανιές 2 φέτες τυρί 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα
1 νεκταρίνι

μένουν 17π

1 σπανακόπιτα 8
1 σαντουιτς τυρί-ρόκα 8

1 χυμό ανάμεικτο 2

----------


## Nefeli-

σήμερα 
1 φρέντο

3 πανσέτες 15π
1 μήλο
1 νεκταρίνι
1 κοκα κόλα ζερο

φουλ δουλειά! από αύριο πίσω στα "κανονικά"

----------


## p_k

Αύριο θα ενημερώσω για το τακτικό εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα.
Πάντως, πρέπει να πω ότι ήταν μια εκπληκτική εβδομάδα από απόψεως εφαρμογής του προγράμματος και ελπίζω αυτό να επιβεβαιωθεί και στη ζυγαριά  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλή επιτυχία!!! ακολουθώ την τετάρτη.  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

πρωί 2 φρυγανιές 1 φέτα τυρί 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα ντομάτα και ένα κομματάκι φέτα 6π
1 νεκταρίνι

17π απομένουν

3 καλαμάκια σουβλάκι ντοματοσαλάτα 5π
1 μήλο

12 μένουν

2 σοκολατάκια υγείας 3π

μένουν 9π

2 φρυγανιές 2 φέτες τυρί και 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα 6π

μένουν 3π

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι προσδοκίες μου και επιβραβεύθηκε η προσπάθεια όλης της εβδομάδας!
Το ζύγισμα σήμερα έδειξε 87,7 κιλά, δηλαδή απώλεια 1,3 κιλών.
Επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα από τις απώλειες μισού κιλού και 300 γραμμαρίων των τριών προηγούμενων εβδομάδων! 
Καταλαβαίνετε τη χαρά και την ανεβασμένη μου ψυχολογία! 
Έχω χάσει 15, 3 κιλά από το ξεκίνημα και τώρα μπορώ να πω ότι βρίσκομαι στην τελική ευθεία προς το στόχο, που είναι τα 78 κιλά.
Το BMI μου καλυτέρευσε και είναι πλέον 27 (από 31,8 στο ξεκίνημα).
Έχουμε δρόμο όμως ακόμη και δεν πρέπει να εφησυχάζουμε.
Συνεχίζουμε κανονικά!  :Smile: 
Σήμερα λοιπόν, μέχρι στιγμής έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με 2 φ. ψωμί σικάλεως
30 γρ. γκούντα και 25 γρ. ζαμπόν άπαχο
1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

140 γρ. κοτόπουλο φιλέτο
Ντοματοσαλάτα με 1 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
60 γρ. τυρί φέτα
50 γρ. ψωμί σικάλεως
1 μικρό σοκολατάκι υγείας (10 γρ.)

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ

1 μπάρα δημητριακών

Καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη!

----------


## Nefeli-

ΟΥΑΟΥ!!!! γκοου τσιφ!!!!
αύριο ανεβαίνω κι εγώ στη ζυγαριά!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! η ζυγαριά έδειξε 80 κιλά... σχετικά μικρή απώλεια μισό κιλό! αλλά τουλάχιστον κάτι έγινε ...  :Smile:  είχα γουρουνιάσει κ λίγο το βράδυ αλλά οκ 
προχωράμε!!!!!!!
τώρα που γυρίζει κι έχω κέφια!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

σήμερα έχω φάει 
2 σνίτσελ στο φούρνο με ντομάτα και 2 φέτες τυρί 14π
και 1 παγωμένο τσάι 3π

μένουν 6π

σοκολάτα υγείας 10γρ 1π
2 bars kit kat 2π

ένα τόστ με τυρί και γαλοπούλα 4π
1 νες

σήμερα έχω ξεφύγει λίγο αλλά δικαιωματικά! δύσκολες μέρες ... θα περάσει κι αυτό

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο Νεφέλη!
μισό κιλό είναι 2 πλάκες βούτυρο των 250 γραμμαρίων και όλο αυτό το λίπος έφυγε από πάνω σου!
Συγχαρητήρια και μην υποτιμάς την απώλεια!!!
Όλα καλά!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

thanx chief!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!  :Smile: 

σήμερα έφαγα

1 φιλέτο μοσχαρίσιο σαλάτα χωριάτικη με φέτα κ λάδι κ 1 φέτα ψωμί 14π
1 παγωμένο τσάι 3π
1 μήλο

μένουν 6π

2 chocolate bars 4π
1 νες με γάλα

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Και αυτή η εβδομάδα κυλάει πολύ καλά!
Το καταλαβαίνω από τα ρούχα, φόρεσα σήμερα μια φόρμα που πριν δεν διανοούμουν καν να δοκιμάσω!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

ʼντε ομαδάρχη!Τώρα βάζεις τα ρούχα του πανεπιστημίου...σύντομα και του λυκείου!  :Wink:

----------


## Nefeli-

έλα!!! πάρτε κόσμε τα κολάν που δεν ξεκολλάν!!!! πάμε και θα τα κάνουμε φόρμες!!!!! μπάκι! χεχεχεχεχεχ
 :Smile:

----------


## mariam_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλες σας. 

Είμαι καινούργια στην παρέα, αλλά όσα έχω διαβάσει με εμψύχωσαν και αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω και εγώ δίαιτα,μια και βρήκα καλή παρέα !!!

Μου περισεύουν 25 κιλά (δυστυχώς !!!), τα οποία μου έμειναν μετά από έντονη ορμονοθεραπεία, κύηση, τοκετό. Χαλάλι της της μπέμπας αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πια με το βάρος μου.
Τέλος πάνων, ξεκίνησα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα τη δίαιτα των WW, όπως την βρήκα γραμμένη στο forum. Παρόλο που θεωρώ ότι τήρησα το πρόγραμμα αρκετά καλά, δεν έχασα ούτε ένα γραμμάριο. Στεναχωρήθηκα βέβαια, αλλά λέω να συνεχίσω, γιατί η δίαιτα μου φαίνεται εφαρμόσιμη και έχω φτάσει σε ένα σημείο που αισθάνομαι ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τα χάσω τα κιλά. Εχω βέβαια μερικές απορίες, αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου τις λύσει:

α) Υψος 1.50 και βάρος 77 κιλά. Πάω για 22 πόντους ή λιγότερους?
β) Η μερίδα το γιαούρτι είναι ένα κεσεδάκι (200γρ) ή λιγότερο?
γ) Τα δημητριακά που τρώμε το πρωί τα αφαιρούμε από τις 4 επιτρεπόμενες μονάδες φωμιού?
δ) Η μερίδα των φρούτων πώς υπολογίζεται? Εντάξει τα μήλα και τα πορτοκάλια, αλλά το πεπόνι και το καρπούζι, πόσα γραμμάρια?
ε) Τα φρούτα είναι 0 πόντοι μέχρι τις 3 μερίδες και από εκεί και πάνω μετράμε πόντους?
στ) Πόση είναι η μερίδα σε μακαρόνια και ρύζι ?

Εάν μπορεί κάποιος να μου λύσει αυτές τις απορίες θα με βοηθήσει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου mariam και καλώς ήρθες στο club W.W. !
Εγώ είμαι απλά της υποδοχής οπότε θα σε φροντίσουν τα υπόλοιπα μέλη για τις απορίες σου...
Πάντως μην πτοείσαι από την πρώτη εβδομάδα...Nα σου ζήσει η μπεμπούλα σου!Καλή δύναμη!Φιλάκια!

----------


## sougar_ed

> _Originally posted by mariam_
> 
> Εάν μπορεί κάποιος να μου λύσει αυτές τις απορίες θα με βοηθήσει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.


Δες εδω http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...tid=899&page=1

Το θέμα απαντάει σχεδον σε όλα τα ερωτήματά σου.
Καλή τύχη και μη το βάζεις κάτω.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

μαριάμ μου καλώς όρισες! να σου ζήσει η ζουζούνα σου!!! σίγουρα τα άξιζε τα κιλάκια! και η μαμά σίγουρα αξίζει τώρα πια να τα απαλλαγεί αφού την ενοχλούν!
όπως απάντησε η sugar αυτό το τόπικ είναι πάρα πολύ βοηθητικό! διάβασε το λίγο κι αν έχει κάτι άλλο που θες να μάθεις εδώ είμαστε. τα βιβλιαράκια τα έχω και μπορώ να σου δώσω τους πόντους για ό,τι τροφή θες αρκεί να την έχει μέσα.  :Smile:  επίσης υπάρχει και μια υπολογιστική μηχανή που αν μου δώσεις kcal και fat σε gr μπορώ να στο μετατρέψω σε πόντους.

καλή αρχή και από μένα!
πείσμα και αγώνα!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

σήμερα έφαγα

2 φρυγανιές 2 φέτες τυρί και 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα 6π

μένουν 17π

1 μήλο
1 γιαουρτάκι 2% 2,5π

14,5π μένουν

2 μπιφτέκια και ντοματοσαλάτα 12π

μένουν 2,5π

2 κομματάκια σοκολάτα υγείας
1 νες

----------


## GEO_ed

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ . ΕΙΜΑΙ 76 ΚΙΛΑ ΜΕ ΥΨΟΣ 1,70 ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΩ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ?

----------


## Nefeli-

geo γεια σου! καλή αρχή. στα κιλά και στο ύψος σου ήμουν στους 21-22. από εκεί κι έπειτα παίζει ρόλο και η ηλικία και οι καθημερινές καύσεις. διαβάστε λίγο το τόπικ που έχει αναρτήσει η sugar. είναι πολύ συγκεντρωτικό και μέσα από την συζήτηση τα παιδιά τα έχουν καλύψει όλα σχεδόν!

----------


## Nefeli-

> _Originally posted by sougar_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mariam_
> 
> Εάν μπορεί κάποιος να μου λύσει αυτές τις απορίες θα με βοηθήσει ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.
> 
> ...

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και σε όλες και τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς!  :Smile: 
Σήμερα έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:

1 τοστ με ζαμπόν - κασέρι
1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ:

1 πιάτο κοτόσουπα
45 γρ. τυρί φέτα
50 γρ. ψωμί
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

ΑΠΟΓ. ΣΝΑΚ:

1 μπανάνα

----------


## Nefeli-

ομαδάρχη!!! σοκολατάκια τα μικρά τα γαλάζια τα μαύρα τρως; χεχεχεχε

----------


## p_k

Ακριβώς αυτά!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Nefeli-

χεχεχεχεχε!!!! είναι απολαυση με το νες!!!!  :Smile: 

καλησπέρα σας

1 σαντουιτς σε μικρό ψωμάκι στρογγυλό με σισάμι με τυρί 4π
1 νεκταρίνι

μένουν 19π

1 νες με γάλα και ελάχιστη ζάχαρη 1π
1 σοκολατάκι υγείας 1π

μένουν 17π

1 κοτομπιφτέκι σε στρογγυλό ψωμάκι με ντομάτα και λίγη μουστάρδα 10π

μένουν 7π

----------


## p_k

[quote]_Originally posted by Nefeli-_
χεχεχεχεχε!!!! είναι απολαυση με το νες!!!!  :Smile: 

Απίστευτο!!!
Έτσι ακριβώς τα τρώω κι εγώ!
Είναι όντως ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

τον λιχούδη κι αν τον πλύνεις! πάλι λιχουδιές μυρίζεται!!!! χεχεχεχεχεχεχε
πιο τέλεια δεν γίνεται!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Είναι η καλύτερη λύση για τις στιγμές που θέλεις να φας κάτι γλυκό.
Πολλές φορές κόβω και κανονική σοκολάτα (όταν τελειώνουν τα σοκολατάκια), σε κομματάκια των 10 γραμμαρίων.
Έχω πάρει και ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά κουζίνας, για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια. Είναι πολύ καλή!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ομαδάρχη,είσαι πρότυπο εγκράτειας και πειθαρχείας!Υποκλίνομαι!

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας

σήμερα έφαγα

1 νεκταρίνι

1 κοτομπιφτέκι σε στρογγυλό ψωμάκι με ντομάτα και λίγη μουστάρδα 10π
1 γιαουρτάκι 2% 3π

μένουν 10π

1φρυγανιά με λίγο τυρί και ντομάτα 2π

1 νες με γάλα 1π

1 μικρή σοκολάτα κιτ κατ 3π

μένουν 4π

----------


## Nefeli-

λόγω του οτι έπρεπε να ανανεώσω το τικεράκι μου σήμερα ανέβηκα στην ζυγαριά και είμαι 79,5 κιλά!  :Smile: 
άλλαξα δεκαετία και χαίρομαι πολύ!!!!
μέχρι την τετάρτη που είναι η κανονική μέτριση ελπίζω να είμαι λίγο πιο κοντά στο 79  :Smile: 
καλή συνέχεια!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!

σήμερα έφαγα ένα τοστ με 2 φέτες τυρί 1φέτα γαλ. ντομάτα 5π
1 μήλο

μένουν 18π

1 νες όλο γάλα 1π

3 φρυγανιές με τυρί και ντομάτα 6π

μένουν 11π

1 κούπα μεγάλη με 1 γιαουρτάκι 2% 3π 1 νεκταρίνι και 1 μήλο κομμένα μέσα και 1 φλυντζανάκι δημητριακά νιφάδες 4π και 2 σοκολατάκια υγείας τριμμένα μέσα 3π

μένει 1π αποθήκευση

----------


## alalumaki

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ....... πολύ χαίρομαι μπράβο σου, OMADA WW PETAEIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!
Εγώ αυτό το 7 πότε θα το δω????????

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σου!  :Smile:  σιγά σιγά φτάνει να έχουμε πείσμα και ν'αγωνιζόμαστε! είσαι ακόμη σε διατροφή;

----------


## p_k

Νεφέλη, τέλεια πας!!!
Συγχαρητήρια και σου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά μέχρι την επίτευξη του στόχου.
Πιστεύω ότι δίνουμε κουράγιο ο ένας στον άλλο και βοηθιόμαστε πολύ μιλώντας εδώ μέσα. Εμένα πάντως με βοηθάει αφάνταστα.
Αύριο είναι το τακτικό μου ζύγισμα και πιστεύω να πάω καλά. Εννοείται ότι θα ενημερώσω!
alalumaki, με θετική στάση και διάθεση όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Η αρχή είναι να γίνει και όλα έπονται... αύριο μπαίνω στην 21η εβδομάδα!
Να είστε όλοι/ες καλά!!! 
 :Smile: 
Και να χαμογελάτε, γιατί είναι μεταδοτικό (για να χρησιμοποιήσω μια έκφραση κλισέ, πλην όμως επιτυχημένη!)

----------


## Nefeli-

ελπίζω να έχουμε απώλειες! την τετάρτη θα ζυγιστώ κι εγώ  :Smile:

----------


## natallia

να και τα δικα μου
πρωι, 2 κουλουρια θεσ/νικης, 1 ποτηρι χυμο
εσπρεσσο με ενα κουταλακι ζαχαρη μαυρη
μεσημερι, ψητο σολωμο με μπροκολο
ενα σοκολατακι υγειας με λικερ
1 φετα καπνιστη γαλοπουλα
αυτα.........
και δυο λιτρα νερακι

----------


## p_k

Με αφορμή το ποστ της Ναταλίας για το νερό:
Πολύ σημαντικό, τώρα που δεν έχει ζέστες να συνεχίζουμε να πίνουμε τα 6-8 κατ' ελάχιστον ποτήρια νερό. Κάνουν δουλειά!
Τα λέμε αύριο, καληνύχτα και όνειρα γλυκά σε όλους/ες!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

εγώ που έχω πρόβλημα με το νερό γιατί δεν πίνω αν δεν διψάσω πολύ πολύ!!! προσπαθώ να πίνω τσάι και άλλα ροφήματα.

----------


## Nefeli-

p_k εύχομαι η 21η βδομάδα να είναι πολύ τυχερή!!! ΑΕΚΑΡΑ για μένα!!! συμβολική θα έλεγα χεχεχεχεχε

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Να ρωτησω...
το κουλουρι το στρογγυλο Θεσσαλονικης αλλα γεμιστο με τυρι ποσους ποντους εχει? εγω το υπολογιζω για 8 ειναι οκ?

----------


## alalumaki

Νεφελάκι δεν μπορώ να ξαναμπώ σε πρόγραμμα, δεν ξέρω τι έχω πάθει μετά τις διακοπές δεν μπορώ να συνέλθω. Το θετικό είναι ότι συντηρούμε και δεν έχω πάρει γραμμάριο.

p_k έχω λίγο χάσει αυτή τη θετική στάση, προσπαθώ να ανασκουμπωθώ γιατί δεν θέλω να με πάρει από κάτω, ειδικά τώρα που φαίνεται ότι αδυνάτισα κάπως και νοιώθω λίγο καλύτερα.

Προσπαθώ να πάρω δύναμη από εσάς του ΠΕΤΑΤΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ!!!!!! ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ..... ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Την έχεις τη δύναμη μέσα σου,alalumaki μου,
και η πρόσφατη εικόνα σου είναι μία από τις αποδείξεις...
Να μπαίνεις όμως εδώ συχνά πέρα από έμπνευση και επειδή μας λείπεις!
Έχουμε κι ένα πάρτυ που μας περιμένει!Μην ξεχνιόμαστε!Φιλάκιαααα

----------


## alalumaki

Γλυκό μου Ναντινάκι.... ναι έχω χαθεί γιατί έχω πολύ δουλειά τον τελευταίο καιρό και δεν προλαβαίνω. Και εμένα μου λείπετε, είστε το καταφύγιο μου.... 

Ξέρεις δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε πάντα δυνατοί, μερικές φορές νομίζουμε ότι αν φτάσουμε κάποιο στόχο θα αλλάξει όλος ο κόσμος.... τελικά όμως όλος ο κόσμος είναι αυτό που ζούμε σήμερα και όταν το ξεχνάω ψιλοχάνομαι....

Οσο για το πάρτι έχω πολύ δρόμο.... ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΦΤΑΣΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΨΟΥΜΕ!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> Να ρωτησω...
> το κουλουρι το στρογγυλο Θεσσαλονικης αλλα γεμιστο με τυρι ποσους ποντους εχει? εγω το υπολογιζω για 8 ειναι οκ?


νομίζω ότι πολλούς του βάζουμε εκτός κι αν ειχε όντως αρκετό τυρί!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

αλαλούμ αλαλούμ!!! αγαπητό αλαλουμάκι χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά και επίσης που δεν πήρες γραμμάριο. 'Εχω να σου πω ότι τώρα είναι ώρα να ταρακουνηθείς!!! τώρα που είσαι κάποια βήματα πιο κοντά στον στόχο σου μην κάνεις πίσω και μην αφεθείς!!! δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να μπεις και πάλι στο 'κλίμα' της διατροφής που έκανες και συνέχισε!!! μην κάνεις πίσω!!!  :Smile:  πείσμα και αγώνα και πάλι πείσμα!!!!!!!!!!
είμαστε εδώ για να ενισχύουμε το 'μπρορώ' μας και να θωρακίζουμε το 'θέλω' μας. Το χρωστάς στον εαυτό σου και σε όσα έχεις καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα!

----------


## alalumaki

Δίκιο έχεις..... πρέπει να πεισμώσω λίγο και όχι να επαναπαυτώ στα αποκτηθέντα, τα οποία μπορούν να ανατραπούν πολύ εύκολα...... ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ WW !!!

----------


## alalumaki

ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ 7 ΣΟΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΖΗΛΕΥΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΕΧΩ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ 7 ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΑΣΩ..... ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΜΠΡΟΣ!!!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

αυτό το 7 για να το δω στον ξύπνιο μου!!! αποφάσισα να βλέπω τις λιχουδιές στον ύπνο μου! χεχεχεχε

----------


## p_k

Καλά πήγε και αυτή η εβδομάδα!
Απώλεια 0,6 κιλά, δηλαδή από τα 87,7 κατέβηκα στα 87,1.
Έχω χάσει 15,9 κιλά και το ΒΜΙ μου είναι πλέον 26,9.
Έμειναν 9,1 κιλά μέχρι τον τελικό στόχο των 78 και μπορώ να πω ότι πλησιάζω. Απλώς τώρα στην τελική ευθεία χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή και υπευθυνότητα.
Το θετικό είναι ότι το πρόγραμμα που ακολουθούμε δεν είναι καθόλου περιοριστικό και σκληρό, η ευελιξία του είναι υποδειγματική. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που το σώμα ανταποκρίνεται καλά.
Η τωρινή περίοδος μου θυμίζει το 1996 όταν είχα ξεκινήσει το πρόγραμμα και έχασα 20,5 κιλά. Τέτοιους ρυθμούς απώλειας έχω περίπου, αν και τότε ήμουν 27 ετών και σήμερα 39.
Πλέον το αεροσκάφος βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία καθόδου και ο διάδρομος προσγείωσης είναι ορατός. Πιστεύω πως αν συνεχίσω έτσι, μέσα στο Νοέμβριο θα δείξει 78 κιλά η ζυγαριά, πάνω απ' όλα όμως δε βιαζόμαστε. Τα έχουμε καλά με τον εαυτό μας, εφαρμόζουμε το πρόγραμμα και περιμένουμε.
Zwhtsa, σχετικά με το κουλούρι με τυρί, εδώ τα πράγματα είναι μπερδεμένα: ήταν κανονικό κουλούρι με τυρί ή από εκείναι τα αρτοσκευάσματα με σφολιάτα που έχουν σχήμα κουλουριού και από πάνω σουσάμι;
Γαιτί αν μιλάμε για τη δεύτερη περίπτωση, τότε καλό είναι να μετρηθεί ως τυρόπιτα, δηλ. 8 πόντους, αν όμως είναι κουλούρι κανονικό, τότε πώς να υπολογίσεις το τυρί μέσα;
Προσωπικά τέτοια μπερδέματα τα αποφεύγω. Το καλύτερο είναι να πάρεις ένα κουλούρι και να το φας μαζί με τυρί, αφού βέβαια μετρήσεις το τυρί.
Σχετικά με το νερό τώρα: ένα κόλπο για να πίνουμε νερό είναι να το πίνουμε με καλαμάκι! Ακούγεται παράδοξο, αλλά δουλεύει, δοκιμάστε το και θα δείτε πως ευκολότερα πίνεις την απαιτούμενη ποσότητα.
Αυτά προς το παρόν, καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

σήμερα έφαγα

1 μήλο
1 νες με γάλα 0,5π

μελιντζάνες με κολοκυθάκι και ντομάτα στο φούρνο με λίγο λαδάκι και κομματάκια κατσικίσιο τυρί 10π
2φρυγανιές 2π
1 γιαουρτάκι 2% 3π

μένουν 7,5π

1 νες 0,5π
1 κιτ κατ μικρή 3π

μένουν 4π

----------


## Nefeli-

p_k !!! ομαδάρχη πετάς!!! στα 85κιλά έχεις δωράκι απο WWB και WWG χεχεχεχεχεχ
τώρα που γυρίζει κι έχουμε κέφια λέμε!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Κι εσύ δεν πας πίσω!  :Smile: 
Το μεγαλύτερο δώρο θα είναι όμως η επίτευξη του στόχου!  :Wink:

----------


## alalumaki

pk μπράβο, έχεις χάσει πολλά κιλά, σε πόσο καιρό αλήθεια ?

και το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι μου δίνεις την αίσθηση ότι είσαι αποφασισμένος και συγκροτημένος....... μπράβο σε ζηλεύω !!! πρέπει να ανασυνταγθώ επειγόντως......

----------


## p_k

alalumaki, το πρόγραμμα το ξεκίνησα στις 13 Μαϊου. Τότε ζύγιζα 103 κιλά.

----------


## mariam_ed

Παιδιά, καλημέρα. Ευχαριστώ για το καλοσώρισμα.

Δυστυχώς, πέρασε και δεύτερη εβδομάδα και η ζυγαριά κολημένη. Ούτε γραμμάριο μιλάμε. Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε διαιτολόγο, μήπως με ξεκολήσει λιγάκι.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

μαριαμ μου καλημερα και καλο μηνα  :Smile: 
εχεις κανει εξετασεις θυρωειδη? και εναν υπερηχο μηπως εχεις πολυκυστικες ωοθηκες?

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα κι από μένα  :Smile: 

Και μια και αρχίζει σήμερα ο μήνας αποφάσισα να αρχίσω κι εγώ ξανά την προσπάθεια.

Κάποτε είχα παρακολουθήσει τα WW για αρκετό καιρό και είχα μείνει ευχαριστημένη. Είπα λοιπόν να ξεκινήσω ξανά πόντο - πόντο  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Καλή αρχή σε μένα και καλή συνέχεια σε εσάς τους υπόλοιπους!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλή επιτυχία,αδέσποτάκι!
Κι εμένα η δίαιτα αυτή ήταν η πρώτη της ζωής μου(στα 11 μου χρόνια)
και θυμάμαι πως δεν με είχε καθόλου κουράσει...
Έχω τελευταία ένα θέμα με τα μαθηματικά κι αρνούμαι να μετράω..
Η ομάδα WW είναι το καμάρι του φόρουμ μας!Είσαι στα καλύτερα χέρια!
Ομαδάρχηηηηηηη!Νέο μέλος εν δράσει!
Καλό μας Οκτώβρη!  :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Έχουμε και ομαδάρχη; Τι καλά  :Smile: 

Ομαδάρχη μη με δείρεις αμα δεν τα πάω καλά  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! καλό μήνα! καλή αρχή και καλή συνέχεια!  :Smile: 
πόντο πόντο τον καημό μας χεχεχεχεχεχ

ο ομαδάρχης είναι η σταθερή αξία! το τέρας πειθαρχίας  :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Α ωραία :-p

----------


## Nefeli-

λόγω αλλαγής δεκαετίας οι πόντοι που θα καταναλώνω κάθε μέρα είναι τώρα 22

σήμερα έφαγα

1 γιαουρτάκι 2% 3π
1 νεκταρίνι
1/2 μήλο
λίγες νιφάδες δημητριακών με γιαούρτι 4π

1 νες με γάλα 0,5π

14,5π απομένουν

μακαρόνια 4π με τυράκι 2π και ντομάτα και 1/2 κγ βούτυρο 0,5π

μένουν 8π

μακαρόνια με τυρί και 1/2 κγ κέτσαπ 

1 νες με γάλα

----------


## adespoto

Εγώ είμαι στους 22-27 

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω φάει 
Μια φέτα ψωμί τοστ 1π.
Ενα κ.γ. βούτυτο 1
1 κ.γ. μελι 0,5π

και ενα καφέ με 1 κ.γ. μελι 0,5 π
και 1 κ.γ. γαλα 1π.

Συνολο 4

Μου μένουν άλλοι 18, το μεσημέρι έχω γεμιστά. Τι ωραία!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω ειμαι στουσ 26...
ειπα να αρχισω να γραφω και εγω εδω τι τρωω για να μου λυνεται και τις αποροιες μου  :Smile: 

λοιπον.. μεχρι στιγμης εχω φαει:
1 τοστ (γουντα- γαλοπουλα) (2+1+1= 4π.) 
+ 1 φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι 
((((ο χυμος ποντους δεν εχει???????)))))

αν ο χυμος δεν εχει ποντους μου μενουν αλλοι 21π.

----------


## Nefeli-

πόσα πορτοκάλια; καλά τώρα αυτά είναι λίγο υπερβολές... πάντως πάνω από 3 φρούτα την μέρα αρχίζουμε να μετράμε και τους πόντους των φρούτων δλδ αν φάμε 5 μήλα θα μετρήσουμε τους πόντους των 2

----------


## adespoto

Κοίτα τώρα θα σου πούνε και οι άλλοι για τους πόντους των φρούτων γιατί υπήρξαν 2 διαφορετικά προγράμματα στα ww, συμφωνα με το ένα μετράει για κάθε ποστοκάλι μισό πόντο ενώ το άλλο έχει "δωρεάν" μια ποσότητα φρούτων τη μέρα. 
Ας πει και κάποιος που ξέρει καλύτερα

----------


## Nefeli-

το τελευταίο βιβλιαράκι που έχω εγώ έτσι λέει  :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Ναι αυτό ειναι το τελευταίο πρόγραμμα που είχανε βγάλει. Εγώ κάνω το προηγούμενο, το οποίο είχα συνηθίσει.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ο χυμος σιγουρα ειχε 2-3 πορτοκαλια.. αρα αν φαω αλλο φρουτο σημερα θα το υπολογισω σαν ποντο..

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

πιο λογικο μου ακουγεται να εχουν ποντους. οπως και με τα λαχανικα... εγχ υπολογιζω 1-2π +το λαδι εστω για καθε σαλατα για να ειμαι μεσα. τα υπολογιζω με βαση τις θερμιδες ποσοι ποντοι ειναι..

----------


## adespoto

Τα λαχανικά δεν εχουνε πόντους ρε παιδιά.

----------


## p_k

Ρε παιδιά, τι ομαδάρχης λέτε και τέτοια, μια παρέα είμαστε όλοι και προσπαθούμε για το ποθούμενο.  :Smile: 
Σχετικά με τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά, στο τελευταίο πρόγραμμα (που εφαρμόζω) δεν έχουν πόντους, εκτός από εξαιρέσεις όπως πχ. μπανάνα, σταφύλια, αβοκάντο, κεράσια, κλπ.

----------


## lesnataxasoume?

καλησπέρα σας σε όλους! Επέστρεψα και πάλι στην Αθήνα, (έχω ένα μήνα η αλήθεια είναι αλλά δεν ευκαίρησα να γράψω καθόλου) και ξανά βασανίζομαι!!!! 
Κι εγώ κάνω το καταπληκτικο αυτό πρόγραμμα WW, το προηγούμενο, με τους πόντους. Τοκαλοκαίρι τα πήγα καλά, αλλά τώρα δεν μπορώ πάλι να οργανωθώ! Δουλεύω πάρα πολύ και δνε προλαβάινω να φτιάξω σωστά τις σαλάτες μου κλπ κλπ. Αφήστε τα, ένα μήνα όλοκληρο το Σεπτέμβρη δεν έχασα ούτε ένα κιλό!!! Και το καλοκαίρι που πηγα και την άραξα και απομονώθηκα στο εξοχικό μου και οργανώθηκα έχανα 1 κιλό κάθε εβδομάδα οπωσδήποτε!!!
ΑΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ .

----------


## adespoto

lesnataxasoume min agxwnesai, kai mono pou den pires einai poly kalo! Oloi dikaioumaste ena mikro (h kai megalo) dialeima  :Smile:  

Egw simera parasyrthika kai katanalwsa 27 pontous (enw eprepe 22)

Es ayrion ta kalytera omws  :Smile:  Ayth th fora den thelw na ta paratisw.

----------


## Nefeli-

κι εγώ αν παρασυρθώ μια μέρα εξοικονομώ από τις επόμενες και όλα μια χαρά! το γεγονός ότι οι επιτρεπόμενοι πόντοι είναι τώρα 22 με άγχωσε λίγο ότι όλο και θα μειώνονται κι άρχισα να λέω ότι στο τέλος δεν θα χορταίνω και θα τα παρατήσω αλλά μιά πιο αισιόδοξη σκέψη με οδήγησε στο συμπέρασμα ότι ο οργανισμός ο ίδιος δεν έχει ανάγκη αυτούς τους πόντους με λιγότερα κιλά, οπότε συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι!!!!

πάμεεεεεε λέμεεεε τώρα που γυρίζει!!!!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Ρε παιδιά, τι ομαδάρχης λέτε και τέτοια, μια παρέα είμαστε όλοι και προσπαθούμε για το ποθούμενο.



Ομαδάρχη,αποποιείσαι τον τίτλο σου;Πάμε για πρόωρες εκλογές;Δε θέλω τέτοια...

----------


## Nefeli-

είσαι και θα είσαι ο ομαδάρχης!!! κι όποιος θέλει πρόωρες εκλογές να έρθει εδώ να ρίξει την κυβέρνηση τώρα αν μπορεί!!! όπως δήλωσε κι ο Καραμανλής!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by lesnataxasoume?_
> καλησπέρα σας σε όλους! Επέστρεψα και πάλι στην Αθήνα, (έχω ένα μήνα η αλήθεια είναι αλλά δεν ευκαίρησα να γράψω καθόλου) και ξανά βασανίζομαι!!!! 
> Κι εγώ κάνω το καταπληκτικο αυτό πρόγραμμα WW, το προηγούμενο, με τους πόντους. Τοκαλοκαίρι τα πήγα καλά, αλλά τώρα δεν μπορώ πάλι να οργανωθώ! Δουλεύω πάρα πολύ και δνε προλαβάινω να φτιάξω σωστά τις σαλάτες μου κλπ κλπ. Αφήστε τα, ένα μήνα όλοκληρο το Σεπτέμβρη δεν έχασα ούτε ένα κιλό!!! Και το καλοκαίρι που πηγα και την άραξα και απομονώθηκα στο εξοχικό μου και οργανώθηκα έχανα 1 κιλό κάθε εβδομάδα οπωσδήποτε!!!
> ΑΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ .


ΛΕΣ μου,πολυ χαίρομαι που σε ξαναβρίσκουμε!
Μπήκε το φθινόπωρο κι επιστρέφει κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του!Έτσι,έτσι...
Συγχαρητήρια για το καλοκαιρινό σου επίτευγμα και πάμε γερά για τη δεύτερη φάση τώρα!
Πάντα χρειάζεται ένα διάλειμμα στην απώλεια,μια πιο χαλαρή περίοδος κατά την οποία σταθεροποιείται το βάρος μας,
αυξάνουμε λίγο την πρόσληψη ενέργειας,ώστε να τη μειώσουμε και πάλι και να λειτουργήσει...
Αυτό έγινε(έστω μη προγραμματισμένα)αυτόν το Σεπτέμβρη και μάλιστα δεν πήραμε ούτε γραμμάριο!Ωραιότατα!
Σηκώνουμε μανίκια τώρα και πάλι δουλειά!Καλή δύναμη και τα καλύτερα είναι μπροστά μας!Φιλάκια Οκτωβριανά!

----------


## p_k

Λοιπόν...
μη σας πιάνουν οι απαισιοδοξίες!
Τώρα που γυρίζει, όπως λέει και η Νεφέλη!
Αν μια μέρα φάμε παραπάνω, ισοσκελίζουμε με τις υπόλοιπες και όλα καλά!
Ημερολόγιο διατροφής τηρείτε; Βοηθάει πολύ και το τηρώ ανελλιπώς.

----------


## Amarylis_ed

Καλησπέρα,

Επειδή είμαι τελείως άσχετη με το αντικείμενο ... αλλά έχω διαβάσει λίγο το πόστ και βλέπω ότι κινείται ... και δίνει και αποτελέσματα ... να σας ρωτήσω??? 

Τι ακριβώς είναι το σύστημα των Weight Watchers.
Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά είναι ένα σύστημα μέτρησης πόντων τροφών ... απλά αντί για θερμίδες μετράτε πόντους. Το κατάλαβα καλα?

Και πως υπολογίζεις πόσους πόντους πρέπει να τρώς (υπάρχει κάποιος τύπος για να τους βρεις)?

Υπάρχει αντίστοιχος ποντομετρητής (αντίστοιχος του θερμιδομετρητή)? ή θα πρέπει να φτιάξει κάποιος απο τα πόστ σας?


Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για την άγνοια μου ...

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας! ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά!

Amarylis μου τα Weight Watchers είναι μια μέθοδος που εφαρμόζεται για απώλεια βάρους ή για να τρώει κάποιος ισορροπημένα και ναι.. αντικαθιστά τις θερμίδες με πόντους. αυτοί οι πόντοι όμως δεν αντιστοιχούν απόλυτα στην θερμιδική αξία ενός φαγητού. πχ. τα περισσότερα φρούτα δεν έχουν πόντους θερμίδες έχουν όμως. δεν έχω τον τύπο μετατροπής των θερμιδών σε πόντους γιατί γίνεται αυτόματα με μια υπολογιστική μηχανή στην οποία όμως πρέπει να καταχωρήσεις θερμίδες και λίπος σε γραμμάρια που περιέχεται σε μια τροφή. η μετατροπή γίνεται κυρίως σε σχέση με την περιεκτικότητα σε λίπος. κάποια σταθερά τρόφιμα έχουν ήδη την αντιστοιχία τους μέσα από τα βιβλιαράκια του προγράμματος κι αυτά ακολουθούμε. αν θες να μάθεις περισσότερα έχει ήδη δημιουργηθεί ένα θέμα παλιά όπου τα παιδιά έχουν καταχωρήσει πολλές πληροφορίες. αν έχεις όρεξη διάβασέ το λίγο ...

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...tid=899&page=1

----------


## Nefeli-

σήμερα ήμουν καλεσμένη σε ταβέρνα το μεσημέρι κι έφαγα αρκετά...

1 καλαμάκι σουβλάκι κοτόπουλο 1π
3 πανσέτες λεπτές 7,5π
σαλάτα αλάδωτη
λίγη φέτα 2π
1 πίτα αλάδωτη 4π

μένουν 7,5π

1 νες με γάλα 0,5π

μένουν 7π

1 γιαουρτάκι 2%

----------


## adespoto

Σήμερα έφτασα αισίως τους 25,5. Είμαι γουρουνίτσα! Αλλά αύριο θα μείνω στους 22.

----------


## p_k

Χρειάζονται και αυτές οι στιγμές στις ταβέρνες. Το πρόγραμμα εξάλλου είναι τόσο ευέλικτο που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί παντού. :-)

----------


## Nefeli-

έχω να πω ότι αυτή την βδομάδα αποφάσισα να μην φάω κρέας γιατί το παράκανα, αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο για μένα να μην φάω κρέας γιατί μόνο αυτό νιώθω ότι με κρατάει και δεν πεινάω. θα προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω και όσπρια αυτές τις μέρες, γιατί λίγη αποτοξίνωση δεν βλάπτει.
πάντως 2-3 μέρες χωρίς κρέας έχω αυξημένη αίσθηση πείνας και αύξησα και τις ποσότητες.
σήμερα το φαγητό στην ταβέρνα, κρέας, με έκανε να αισθανθώ κορεσμό και μέχρι τώρα δεν πείνασα.
το αντιμετωπίζει κανείς αυτό ή είναι απλώς και μόνο η ιδέα που μου προκαλεί αυτή την αίσθηση πείνας, περιορίζοντας το κρέας;

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας! :Smile: 

σήμερα έφαγα

1 σαντουιτς σε μικρό ψωμάκι στρογγυλό με σισάμι με τυρί κ γαλ. 5π
1 νες με γάλα 0,5π

16,5π μένουν

5 ψαροκροκέτες στο φούρνο χωρίς λάδι 7π
αγγουροντομάτα

9,5π μένουν

1 γιαουρτάκι 2% 2π
δημητριακά (6 κ.σ) 3π
1 μήλο
1 νεκταρίνι

μένουν 4,5π

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρες. Εγώ μέχρι στιγμής έχω φάει 8 π. Ας ελπίσουμε οτι δε θα αφήσω τη λαιμαργία μου να με οδηγήσει πάλι στους 27...

Επίσης έχω μια ερώτηση. Εγώ είμαι στο μεταίχμιο ανάμεσα στην κλίκακα πόντων που είμαι τώρα και στην αμέσως χαμηλότερη (για ένα κιλό είμαι στην υψηλότερη κλίμακα). Αν καταναλώνω περίπου 24 π τη μέρα θα χάσω;

----------


## Nefeli-

αν θες πες μου λίγο ύψος ηλικία κιλά ... εδώ ή με προσωπικό μήνυμα

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

να ρωτησω κατι???
η σαμπανια ποσους ποντους εχει?

----------


## Nefeli-

σαμπάνια 125ml 1,5π

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> να ρωτησω κατι???
> η σαμπανια ποσους ποντους εχει?


Ζωήτσα,για να ρωτάς κάτι τέτοιο αυτήν την ώρα,μάλλον καλοπέρασες και τώρα καταμετράς συνέπειες...
Ελπίζω εκτός από πόντους να μη συμπεριλάβεις κι άλλα ατοπήματα... :P

----------


## Nefeli-

ζωή, φράουλες και κρέμα σαντιγύ τους ξέρεις τους πόντους ε; χεχεχ  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

χαχαχαχα...Μήπως το μέλι,ως πιο υγιεινό,έχει λιγότερους;Τετραγωνικό και πόντος; :P

----------


## adespoto

Βγήκα έξω το βράδυ σήμερα ενώ δεν το είχα κανονίσει. 28 π. για σήμερα. 




ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ'ΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΩ.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημεραααα  :Smile: 
δεν εκανα κανενα ατοπημα NADINAKI MOU ουτε στους ποντους ουτε πουθενα αλλου (δυστυχως) χαχαχαχαχαχα:P

----------


## p_k

Φράουλες, σαντιγύ, μέλι...
πολύ περίεργα μας τα λέτε...  :Wink: 
Πάντως η κρεμ πατισερί (έτσι την αναφέρει το βιβλιαράκι), έχει 2 πόντους στα 100 γραμμάρια. Εννοεί τη σαντιγύ ή είναι κάτι άλλο;
Κι εγώ παρασύρθηκα (ελαφρώς) χθες το βράδυ και έφαγα λίγες κουταλιές γλυκού μούσλι με κομματάκια σοκολάτας, οπότε σήμερα πρέπει να γίνει κάποια σχετική διόρθωση...
Το πρωινό είχε ως εξής:

τοστ με ζαμπόν - κασέρι
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
Καφές (πάντα ντεκαφεϊνέ)

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω αργησα να συνηθησω την λογικη τω ποντων.. αλλα εχω μπει δυναμικα πλεον!!
και ηδη εχασα ενα ακομη κιλο  :Big Grin:  γιουπι!!!!
ευτυχως χθες δεν ξεφυγα καθολου απο το οριο των ποντων μου.. μιας και το ειπια σχεδον ξεροσφυρι το ποτο... μονο μιση φετα ψωμακι εφαγα με μιση φετα τυρι και μιση φετα ζαμπον... μια χαρα 
ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη γι αυτο γιατι αλλες φορες που βγαιναμε κατεβαζα οτι εφερναν απο μεζεδακια!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## p_k

Έτσι μπράβο!
Και στις κοινωνικές μας εκδηλώσεις θα πηγαίνουμε και το πρόγραμμα θα εφαρμόζουμε!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ομαδάρχη,Θεσσαλονικιός και δε γνωρίζεις την κρεμ πατισερί;Απορώ...
Είναι εκείνη η κίτρινη κρέμα,με την οποία γεμίζουν τα τρίγωνα Πανοράματος...
Η γέμιση στα φύλλα του mille feuilles,νομίζω και στο παπουτσάκι...Γιαμμμμ...Δε συνεχίζω...
Σίγουρα θα την έχεις γευτεί,απλά δεν ήξερες την ονομασία της...Δεν μπορεί!

----------


## p_k

Μμιάμμμμμμμμμ!!!
Ώστε αυτή είναι η κρεμ πατισερί!
Φυσικά και την έχω γευτεί!
Πάντως αν πάτε προς Φλώρινα, δοκιμάστε την κρεμ ρουαγιάλ που είναι κα-τα-πλη-κτι-κή!
Ασύγκριτη θα έλεγα!

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!!  :Smile:  η κρέμα καλαμποκάλευρου είναι η καλύτερη και η πιο διαιτιτική την αγαπώ!!! χεχεχεχχε

αλλά... η παρασπονδία θα γίνει αύριο ! μια κυριακή την έχω ανάγκη!!! και αποφάσισα ότι θα φάω μια κρέπα!!!

σήμερα έφαγα

το τοστάκι μου με γαλ. και τυρί 5π
νες με γάλα 0,5π

μένουν 16,5π

2 φιλέτα ψάρι γλώσσα 3π
αναμεικτα λαχανικά 2π
ρύζι 4π
γιαουρτάκι 2% 2π

μένουν 5,5π

----------


## Nefeli-

αδεσποτούλη που είσαι;!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Ωραιότατη και η κρέμα καλαμποκάλευρου, μου έδωσες ιδέα για αύριο Νεφέλη!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ποιες ειναι αυτες οι κρεμες? αυτες που γινονται με καλα???
εχεις γαλα? φτιαξε κρεμα γιωτης.. που λεει και η διαφιμηση... αυτο λετε?:P

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ομαδάρχη,εκτός από τις χάρες όλες,μαγειρεύεις κιόλας;

----------


## Nefeli-

αυτή η κρέμα καλαμποκάλευρου υπάρχει και διαίτης custard cream light (birds) είναι πολύ νόστιμη!!! με ελάχιστες θερμίδες. 
ομαδάρχη λέω να φτιάξεις σε ποσότητα και να μας καλέσεις !!! χεχεχε

----------


## p_k

Eννοείται ότι έχω γνώσεις μαγειρικής!
Ελάτε στο τσατ να τα πούμε! τώρα!

----------


## adespoto

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> αδεσποτούλη που είσαι;!!!!


Εδώ είμαι  :Smile: 

Σήμερα πήγα κάπως καλύτερα.

Αλλά ήπια ένα φρεντουτσίνο και δεν ξέρω πόσους πόντους έχει. Το μέτρησα σαν μιλκ σέικ. Καλά έκανα;

----------


## Nefeli-

ο φρεντουτσίνο τι είναι; τι περιέχει;  :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Χμμ, δύσκολη ερώτηση!
Δες εδώ για λεπτομερειες http://www.freddoccino.gr/index.asp?id=6&lg=

----------


## Nefeli-

καλά έκανες και το υπολόγισες σαν μιλκσέικ. μια χαρά τα πήγες συνέχισε!!!  :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι περνάω μια σχετικά δύσκολη και πολύ αγχωτική περίοδο της ζωής μου και αυτό επηρεάζει την προσπάθειά μου... 
Παρ'όλα αυτά δεν θα σταματήσω την προσπάθεια όπως έχω κάνει όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές.

----------


## Nefeli-

εγώ δεν έχω βγει απο την δύσκολο και αγχωτική περίοδο εδώ και μήνες!!! ανεξάρτητα απο αυτό συνεχίζουμε!  :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Πάντως το πρόγραμμα είναι εξαιρετικά καλό και νομίζω οτι μπορούμε να τα καταφέρουμε.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα!
Τι κάνετε; είστε καλά;
adespoto, η προσωπική μου γνώμη για τους καφέδες που προανέφερες είναι πως πρέπει να αποφεύγονται σε περίοδο προγράμματος, μια και δίνουν πολλούς πόντους, τους οποίους κάλλιστα θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις σε φαγητά.
Ο απλός καφές έχει 0 πόντους και δικαιούμαστε έως και 3 κουταλιές του γλυκού ζάχαρη την ημέρα χωρίς να τις υπολογίσουμε στους πόντους, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις!

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρα!
Ναι το ξέρω αυτό που λες για τους καφέδες. 
Αλλά εντάξει για βράδυ μετά έφαγα δύο φρουτάκια και έπεσα για ύπνο οπότε δε μου χάλασε το πρόγραμμα.
Γενικά δεν πίνω τέτοιους καφέδες. Σε πολύ λίγες περιπτώσεις δηλαδή, απλά ήθελα κάτι πιό ελαφρύ από καφέ.
Πάντως είμαι τελείως ανάποδη, μόνο το Σάββατο κατάφερα να μείνω στους 22,5 πόντους!

----------


## Nefeli-

και το σάββατο και σήμερα και άυριο και μεθάυριο και και και... 
καλημερούδια σας!!!
αήμερα θα ξαναβγω έξω για περπάτημα με την φωτογραφική μου!!!!

έχω φάει

1 τοστ με γαλ και τυρί 5π
1 νες με γάλα 0,5π

μένουν 16.5π

2 μπισκότα 2π

μένουν 14,5

(περπάτημα 1 ώρα και 15 λεπτά)

1 γιαουρτάκι 2% 2π
δημητριακά νιφάδες 4π
1 μήλο
1 νεκταρίνι

8,5π μενουν

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!  :Smile:  ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!

σήμερα έφαγα 

1 τοστ με γαλ και τυρί 5π
1 νες με γάλα 0,5π
1 μπισκότο 1π

μένουν 15,5π

1 γύρο σε ψωμάκι 10π (αν δεν τον έτρωγα θα έσκαγα!)

μένουν 5,5π

----------


## eva_5

Mπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει αυτή τη μέθοδο;;

----------


## Nefeli-

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> γεια σας! ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά!
> 
> Amarylis μου τα Weight Watchers είναι μια μέθοδος που εφαρμόζεται για απώλεια βάρους ή για να τρώει κάποιος ισορροπημένα και ναι.. αντικαθιστά τις θερμίδες με πόντους. αυτοί οι πόντοι όμως δεν αντιστοιχούν απόλυτα στην θερμιδική αξία ενός φαγητού. πχ. τα περισσότερα φρούτα δεν έχουν πόντους θερμίδες έχουν όμως. δεν έχω τον τύπο μετατροπής των θερμιδών σε πόντους γιατί γίνεται αυτόματα με μια υπολογιστική μηχανή στην οποία όμως πρέπει να καταχωρήσεις θερμίδες και λίπος σε γραμμάρια που περιέχεται σε μια τροφή. η μετατροπή γίνεται κυρίως σε σχέση με την περιεκτικότητα σε λίπος. κάποια σταθερά τρόφιμα έχουν ήδη την αντιστοιχία τους μέσα από τα βιβλιαράκια του προγράμματος κι αυτά ακολουθούμε. αν θες να μάθεις περισσότερα έχει ήδη δημιουργηθεί ένα θέμα παλιά όπου τα παιδιά έχουν καταχωρήσει πολλές πληροφορίες. αν έχεις όρεξη διάβασέ το λίγο ...
> 
> http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...tid=899&page=1


δες λίγο αυτά και αν θες να μαθεις κάτι άλλο ... πες

----------


## eva_5

Μου φαινεται λίγο περίπλοκο και ανχωτικο να το πω;;
Ευχαριστώ πάντως,  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

εμένα πάλι μου φαίνεται σαν παιχνίδι...! αυτο είναι το θέμα όμως να βρίσκει ο καθένας κάτι που του ταιριάζει  :Smile:

----------


## eva_5

Σωστή σε βρίσκω.

 :Wink:

----------


## adespoto

Καλησπέρες!
Σήμερα έχω καταναλώσει μέχρι στιγμής 12,5 πόντους.
Μου μένουν άλλοι 9,5. ʼντε να δούμε...

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρα;
Πού είστε;;;;;;;;;;; Νεφέλη; Ομαδάρχη;;

Χτες τα πήγα σχετικά καλά, αν και δεν έφαγα σπίτι μου, κατάφερα να φτάσω στους 22,5 π.
Σήμερα τελευταία μέρα της εβδομάδας μου και αύριο έρχεται η ώρα της αλήθειας!!!
ʼντε να δούμε.

----------


## p_k

Nα 'μαι κι εγώ!
adespoto. σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στο ζύγισμα!
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τα πας πολύ καλά, μην αγχώνεσαι μόνο γιατί είναι χειρότερα!
Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν απώλεια, αλλά μόνο 100 γραμμάρια!
Από τα 87,1 κατέβηκα στα 87.
Δεν πειράζει, συνεχίζουμε κανονικά.
Συνήθως μετά από μια εβδομάδα μικρής απώλειας, ακολουθεί μεγάλη απώλεια βάρους, αυτό έχω διαπιστώσει στον εαυτό μου. Ελπίζω να επιβεβαιωθώ και την επόμενη Τρίτη να φανείσ τη ζυγαριά.
Η Νεφέλη και η Nadine πού εξαφανίστηκαν;  :Wink:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας! εδώ είμαι κι εγώ  :Smile: 
συνεχίζουμε κανονικότατα!!! 
αδεσποτούλη... ότι και να δείξει η ζυγαριά μην σε απασχολεί... ο οργανισμός για να πάρει μπρος θέλει τον χρόνο του! δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου και συνέχισε! 
εγώ πρέπει όπωσδηποτε να προσθέσω λίγη άσκηση! ολη μέρα κάθομαι! κυριολεκτικά όλη μέρα κάθομαι... γι αυτό και έχω μείνει στην μέση του 79-80.
πάμε δυναμικά!!! τώρα που γυρίζει λέμεεεεεε!!!!!

σήμερα έφαγα ένα σάντουιτς σε 1/2 μπαγκέτα με τυρί και ζαμπόν 6π
1/2 ποτήρι γάλα
1 νεκταρίνι

μένουν 16π

(1 ώρα περπάτημα)

1 φιλέτο κοτόπουλο σχάρας (μικρό) 2π
1 σουβλάκι χοιρινό (κομμάτι, καλαμάκι  :Smile:  για να καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι χεχεχ) 1π
1 παγωμένο τσάι λεμόνι 3π

μένουν 10π

1 γιαουρτακι 2% 2π
1 νεκταρίνι
1 μήλο
λίγες νιφάδες δημητριακών 2π
1 μπισκότο 1π

μένουν 5π

----------


## Amarylis_ed

Βρε παιδιά πως υπολογίσατε πόσους πόντους πρέπει να τρώτε;

Ειμαι 1,60 και 100 κιλά την τελευταία φορά που ζυγίστηκα ...

----------


## adespoto

-0,5 kg για αυτή την εβδομάδα. Λίγο, αλλά έφαγα κι εγώ παραπάνω απ'όσο έπρεπε.

Ερώτηση: η σπιτική τυρόπιτα (χωρίς πολλά λάδια κα με ζύμη μόνο κάτω) πόσο υπολογίζεται πχ τα 100 gr?

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα! 
αδεσποτάκι πήγε πολύ καλά!!!! συνέχισε !!!!! μπράβο σου!! 

όσο για την τυρόπιτα αν ξέρεις τα υλικά υπολογισέ την προσθέτωντας τα ξεχωριστά, αλλιώς βάλε τους πόντους της αγοραστικής -1 ι -1,5π εγώ αυτό θα έκανα.  :Smile:  
προσοχή όμως... σπιτική οκ.. ελαφριά οκ.. μην φάμε το ταψί και δεν χαμπαριάσουμε! χεχε  :Smile: 
καλή συνέχεια κοπέλα μου!!!

σήμερα έφαγα

ένα τοστ σε στρογγυλό ψωμάκι με γαλ και τυρί 5π
1/2 ποτήρι γάλα

μένουν 17π

1 τοστ με 2τυρι 1γαλ 5π
1 μπαρ σοκολάτα υγείας 1,5π

μένουν10,5π

κοτόπουλο σχάρας με σαλάτα χωριάτικη και λίγη φέτα

0π μένουν!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Μισό κιλό δεν είναι λίγο, σαν να έφυγαν από επάνω σου 2 πλάκες βούτυρο των 250 γραμμαρίων.
Συνέχισε και σίγουρα θα επιταχυνθεί η απώλεια adespoto.
Όσο για την τυρόπιττα, τα 150 γρ. έχουν 8,5 πόντους, οπότε υπολόγισε.
Συμφέρει πάντως η σπανακόπιττα, που είναι στους 5 πόντους.
Σήμερα έφαγα:

1 τοστ με ζαμπόν - γκούντα
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5% λιπ.
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
1 μικρό κουλούρι Θεσ/νίκης

Salad bar την υπολόγισα 7 πόντους
50 γρ. ψωμί
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

1 μήλο
100 γρ. σταφύλια

Όλα αυτά 23 πόντοι και μου μένουν άλλοι 5 για βραδινό.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

πρόβλημα στασιμότητας!!! ο οργανισμός αντιστέκεται στην απώλεια... και αποφάσισα να λάβω δραστικά μέτρα... ούτε αυτήν την βδομάδα έχασα αλλάαααα συνεχίζω με πείσμαααααα!!!!!!! 
τώρα που γυρίζει!!! φόρτωσα μουσική στο iphone και έφυγααααα!!!!! εν δυο... εν δυο...

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλησπερα.... ειναι η πρωτη βδομαδα που τηρω τους ποντους... και νομιζω πως εχω χασει 2 κιλα.. την παρασκευη ειναι μερα ζυγισματος... να ρςτησω ομως κατι που με μπερδευει??

για κιλα μεχρι τα 110 οι ποντοι ειναι 26-30 δηλαδη αν καποιος καταναλωνει 30 ποντους θα χασει παλι κιλα?
η πρεπει το ιδανικο να ειναι 26 και αν ξεφυγει πολυ να φτασει 30..
ή οι παρασπονδιες θεωρουνται οι ποντοι πανω απο 30 ημερησιως?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

παντως εχουν δικιο που λενε πως με το γυμναστηριο μετα τον πρωτο μηνα αρχιζεις να βλεπεις καποια αποτελεσματα. τις τελευταιες μερες βλεπω να χανω καθε μερα γραμμαρια ( φασουλι το φασουλι γεμιζει το σακουλι ) μακαρι να συνεχισει ετσι!!!!!!

----------


## layza

> _Originally posted by Amarylis_
> Βρε παιδιά πως υπολογίσατε πόσους πόντους πρέπει να τρώτε;
> 
> Ειμαι 1,60 και 100 κιλά την τελευταία φορά που ζυγίστηκα ...


 ναι βρε παιδια προσπαθηστε να δωσετε αναλυτικα ποσους ποντους πρεπει ανα δεκαδα κιλων.εγω μονο 22???δεν με φτανουν!!

----------


## adespoto

Σήμερα έφαγα.
Έφαγα πολύ.
Έφαγα πάρα πολύ.
Έφτασα του 33 πόντους.
Αχ..

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

δεν πειραζει ολοι μας καποια μερα τρωμε παραπανω. απλα προσπαθησε αυριο να εισαι μεσα στα ορια  :Smile:  και ολα οκ...

----------


## Nefeli-

παιδιά υπάρχει ένα μικρό βιβλιαράκι που δυστυχώς αυτό δεν το έχω που λέει πως να υπολογίζεις τους πόντους σε σχέση με τα κιλά το ύψος και τις δραστηριότητες του καθενός... θα προσπαθήσω να το βρω και να σκανάρω τις σελίδες για να δούμε! εγώ με ύψος 1.70 88κιλά και ήπια δραστηριότητα ήμουν στους 23,5 πόντους
από τα 85 και μετά στους 23 και τώρα έχω πάει στους 22 στα 79 κιλά.

----------


## Nefeli-

αδεσποτούλη δεν πειράζει 2-3 φορές κάθε τόσο αλλά οκ... προσπάθησε να μπεις στη λογική και να συνηθίσεις λίγο για να έχουμε τα ποθητά αποτελέσματα!! άντε καρδιά μου πάμε!!!!!! δυνατά! αν ζοριστούμε και λίγο για το καλό μας είναι! αύριο λιγότερους πόντους!

----------


## adespoto

Αδεσποτούλα παρακαλώ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nefeli-

ναι βρε!!! το ξέρω! :Smile:  χαριτολογώντας το είπα!

----------


## adespoto

Χε χε χε, οκ  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Εγώ σήμερα έχω πρόβλημα, θα λείπω από το μεσημέρι μέχρι πολύ αργά το βράδυ για δουλειές. Πρέπει λοιπόν από τώρα να σκεφτώ τι θα φάω σε όλο αυτό το διάστημα γιατί αλλιώς με βλέπω να πέφτω με τα μούτρα πάνω σε τυρόπιτες και πίτσες. Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## Nefeli-

σαλάτα! και 3-4 σουβλάκια όχι σε πίτα (κομμάτι, καλαμάκι) 
salad bar και κανένα σαντουιτσάκι.

εχμμμμ αυτά!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Το salad bar είναι καλή λύση, με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν πλακώνουμε τις σως από πάνω. Κάθε βδομάδα 1-2 φορές το τιμώ!
Σήμερα πήγαμε πολύ καλά και γενικά η εβδομάδα αυτή κυλάει σε καλύτερους ρυθμούς από την προηγούμενη.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με τυρι-ζαμπόν
1 ποτήρι γάλα ημίπαχο
1 φέτα ψωμί με μαργαρίνη light και μέλι
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1/3 της μερίδας αρακάς λαδερός
2 ντομάτες με 1 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
30 γρ. τυρί φέτα
50 γρ. ψωμί

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ

1 γιαούρτι 2% με μέλι

ΒΡΑΔΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με ζαμπόν γκούντα
1 μπισκότο

Μετά από τα γεύματα 1 φλ. καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ
τα νεράκια μας
και όλα καλά!

Τα λέμε!

----------


## layza

οκ Νεφελη πηγα στο παλιοτερο ποστ που ειχε δωσει η σουγκαρ τους ποντους και γραφει ανα δεκαδα κιλων ποσους πρεπει να τρωμε..

----------


## τζενη_ed

λοιπον αρχιζω κι εγω απο σημερα να δινω αναφορα
πηγαμε ταβερνα το μεσημερι και εφαγα:
2 κοματακια πανσετα 
2 κκοματακια μπιφτεκι
και 3 κομ λουκανικο
σαλατα 
4 πιρουνιες μπουγιουρντι
και 2 φετες ψωμι
συνολο θερμιδων μαζι με μια λεμοναδα 1300?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω παλι σημερα εφαγα 

1 ντοματοσαλατα,1 παξιμαδι, 5 ελιες, 100γρ. τυρι cottage ,1 σουπα σνακ κνορ ( η μεριδα 90 θερμιδες)
1 μεγαλο τοστ (3 φετες ψωμι,2 φετες τυρι), 1 σουπα σνακ κνορ

συνολο ποντων 18.

κρατας περισευμα για αυριο βραδυ... γιατι με το ποτακι ολο και κατι θα τσιμπισω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nefeli-

εγώ είχα φάει 
2 τοστάκια τυρί γαλ 8π
ταβέρνα κάτι περίεργα πιάτα που ήταν θερμιδικές βόμβες κάπου στους 15π πάνω κάτω
γλυκό σοκολάτας 7-8π 
1 νες 

αυτό έγινε γιατί όταν ένας φίλος σε χρειάζεται ξεχνάς την διατροφή... και τον στηρίζεις όσο μπορείς έστω κι αν αυτό προυποθέτει φαγητό και γλυκό φουλ θερμίδες!  :Smile: 
δεν το μετανιώνω περάσαμε πολύ καλά ... αλλά στεναχωρέθηκα λίγο που ξέφυγα.

είμαι κάπου στους +8π που θα φροντίσω να τους καλύψω αύριο και μεθαύριο...

----------


## NADINE_ed

That's what friends are for,Nεφελίνι μου!
Κόψε σήμερα ό,τι μπορείς,γιατί αύριο και μεθαύριο σε βλέπω πάλι να χτυπάς κόκκινο στους πόντους!  :Wink:

----------


## Nefeli-

άλλος για την τρύπια βάρκα μας!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## τζενη_ed

σημερα εφαγα
1 σαλατα πρασινη μεγαλη 300
450 γρ σουριμι 400
μισο τοστ 100
και 1 κοματι τσηζ κεικ 400
συνολο 1200? ΑΝΤΕ1400
ΩΡΑΙΑ κι οτι ειμουνα ετοιμη να σαβουρωσω γιατι νομιζα οτι εχασα τη μπαλα

----------


## τζενη_ed

σημερα εφαγα: 
2 σαλατες πρασινες 350
4 μπιφτεκια 600
1 ποτ γαλα 120
συνολο 1070
η ωρα ειναι 9 και ελπιζω να μεινω σ αυτα

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα!  :Smile: 
Kαλά τα πήγαμε και σήμερα... Το πρόγραμμα περιλάμβανε και μεσημεριανή έξοδο (ταβέρνα).

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

1 τοστ με ζαμπόν - τυρί
1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
------------------

Φιλέτο κότας
Μανιτάρια ψητά
Αγγουροντοματοσαλάτα με λίγο λάδι
1/2 πιατάκι τζατζίκι
75 γρ. ψωμί
1, 5 ποτηράκι ρετσίνα
2 μπάλες παγωτό κρέμα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
------------

2 κράκερς σικάλεως
50 γρ. ζαμπόν άπαχο

ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 28 πόντοι

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρα.
Πήγα εκδρομή και ξέφυγα τελείως. 
Από σήμερα όμως τα κεφάλια μέσα ξανά.
Έχω φάει:
Μια κούπα γαλλικό καφέ με 1 κ.γ. μέλι και 1 κ.γ. γάλα και 1 φέτα κέικ. Σύνολο περίπου 4 πόντοι. Μου μένουν άλλοι 18.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αχ και εγω το σκ ξεφυγα αρκετα αλλα απο σημερα τα κεφαλακια μεσα... πφφ

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μια ζωή την έχουμε κι αν δεν την γλεντήσουμε...
Μη στεναχωριέστε,κορίτσια!Πάν τα ακολουθεί μια Δευτέρα τα Σαβ/κύριακα,ευτυχώς...ή δυστυχώς...
Εκτός βέβαια αν κάποιες σου έφεραν κάτι μπισκότα και τσουρέκια σοκολάτας και αγωνίζεσαι μόνη σου να τα τιμήσεις... :Wink:

----------


## p_k

Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή.
Η κάθοδος συνεχίζεται. Από τα 87 κατέβηκα στα 86,4 (απώλεια 0,6 κιλά).
Η συνολική απώλεια έχει φτάσει στα 16,6 κιλά και το ΒΜΙ μου είναι πλέον 26,6.
Καλά πάμε λοιπόν... ο μέσος όρος απώλειας είναι 0,8 κιλά την εβδομάδα και το πιο σημαντικό ότι τρώω απ' όλα.
Χρειάζεται πειθαρχία και αυτοέλεγχος, ακριβής τήρηση του προγράμματος, τήρηση ημερολογίου (πολύ σημαντικό κατ' εμέ), ήπια σωματική άσκηση, θετική στάση και πολύ νερό. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι θέμα χρόνου.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ομαδάρχη,είσαι ήρεμη δύναμη!
Συγχαρητήρια και καλή συνέχεια!
Το'χεις!Το'χεις!

----------


## adespoto

Αχ ρε παιδιά δε μπορωωωωωωωωω, όλο πεινάω κι όλο τρώω :(

----------


## p_k

Τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά;
Πολλή ησυχία έπεσε!
Εγώ πάντως συνεχίζω κανονικά.
Νεφέλη, Ναντίν, πού χαθήκατε;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Παρούσα η Ναντίν,ομαδάρχη,αν και δεν ανήκει ενεργά στην ομάδα W.W.
Είμαι η μασκότ σας,που σας ενθαρρύνει(μην πω μαζορέτα και γελάσει κάθε πικραμένος...)
Η Νεφελού είναι σε αποτοξίνωση από το διαδίκτυο για λίγες μερούλες ακόμα...
Είναι σε μυστική αποστολή...σσσσσσσ!Εσύ,εννο ίται συνεχίζεις κανονικά!
Όπως και η γη συνεχίζει με την ίδια φορά να περιστρέφεται,η μέρα να εναλλάσσεται με τη νύχτα κοκ...

----------


## p_k

χαχα, αυτό με τη γη και την εναλλαγή μέρας - νύχτας μ' άρεσε πολύ!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Είπαμε,ομαδάρχη...είσαι σταθερή αξία στο χρόνο!Εσύ μας οδηγείς!

----------


## adespoto

Εδώ είμαι κι εγώ και λόγω γυναικολογικών (υδραυλικών ντε  :Stick Out Tongue: ) όλη μέρα θέλω να τρώω....
Αλλά εντάξει δε θα τα παρατήσω. Σήμερα βρήκα την καρτέλα των ww που είχα οταν πήγα για πρώτη φορά. Είχα ξεκινησει 31 Οκτώβρη και μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου είχα χάσει 8,5 κιλά χωρίς καθόλου κόπο. Και στη συνέχεια έχασα και άλλα 9-10 περίπου. Αυτή τη φορά θα πάω καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αδεσποτούλα μου,
8,5 κιλά σε δύο μήνες δεν είναι λίγα,ώστε να προσδοκείς να τα πας καλύτερα...
Κάνε εσύ ό,τι καλύτερο μπορείς με τους πόντους σου και τα αποτελέσματα θα έρθουν 
χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πιέζεσαι από αγχωτικές απαιτήσεις που ίσως τελικά σε λυγίσουν...

----------


## Nefeli-

επεστρεψα!  :Smile:  καλώς σας βρήκα! καλώς με βρήκατε! 
μπουμπούκα μου!!! άλλα θέλω κι άλλα κάνω πως να σου το πω....
αγαπητέ ομαδάρχη εσύ κάτω εγώ πάνω... φροντίζω να μοιράζουμε την διαφορά και να συναντηθούμε χεχεχεχε
αυτή τη βδομάδα δεν θα σας πω τι έκανα τι έφαγα και τι ήπια για να μην σας σκανδαλίσω και για να μην τα θυμάμαι κιόλας!
αυτό που θα πω... είναι τέρμα το διάλειμα τα κεφάλια μέσα και πάμε πάλι!!! 
το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι γουστάρω την δεκαετία του 80 μέχρι να ξαναδώ το 7ράκι  :Smile: 
τώρα που γυρίζει πάμε πάαααααλι!!!!!!!!
φιλάκια

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς ήρθες, άσωτη μπουμπουκοκόρη!
Εγώ να δεις τι θέλω και τι κάνω...ʼλλ'αντ'άλλων!
Έλα να μας βάλεις σε μια σειρά,γιατί χωρίς την υψηλή σου εποπτία κι εμείς ξεφύγαμε...
Όπως κατάλαβες,δεν είναι να μας ξαναφήνεις μόνους μας...Να μην επαναληφθεί,εκτός αν είναι για καλό σκοπό!  :Wink:

----------


## Nefeli-

σήμερα άρχισε το πρόγραμμα ... σχολή σπίτι σχολή σπίτι! 
δύσκολα τα πράγματα τώρα... θα το παλέψω όμως....
από αύριο αρχίζει και πάλι η καταγραφή!!!!!
τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς!!!!
και.... ΔΕΝ ΧΑΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ!
εδώ ο αγώνας είναι κοινός! πολλοί μαζί κουνάνε βράχους δεν πετάνε βοτσαλάκια!!!!
πάμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε τώρα που γυρίζει
χαλαρώσαμε... για να αρχίσουμε τις παρουσίες!

----------


## p_k

Νεφέλη, καλωσόρισες και πάλι!
Θα πας πολύ καλά, προχώρα κανονικά και θα δεις!  :Smile: 
Μόνο προσοχή στο τι θα τρως εκτός σπιτιού, τα ξέρεις αυτά!
Κι έλεγα εγώ, τι έπαθε η Νεφέλη και εξαφανίστηκε;  :Wink: 
Στα δικά μου τώρα:
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και η εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε ήταν πολύ καλή. Απώλεια 1 κιλό και αισίως έφτασα τα 85,4.

Σήμερα έφαγα:

1 τοστ με τυρί ημίσκληρο
1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
1 μικρό σοκολατάκι (10 γρ.)
1 γιαουρτάκι 2% με μέλι

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ 
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2006 ΜΕ ΤΑ WW ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟ FLEXIPOINTS.
ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ. 
ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ 7η ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑΣ.
ΕΧΩ ΥΨΟΣ 1,63 ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΟΣ 69,2 ΚΙΛΑ. ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΑ 72,5 ΚΙΛΑ.
ΕΝΩ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ, ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ 2 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΧΑΝΩ ΜΟΝΟ 200ΓΡ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ.
ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΕΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΩ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΑΚΙ ΤΩΝ FLEXIPOINTS "TO ξΕΚΙΝΗΜΑ"
ΚΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΜΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ.
ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ
ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ, ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ. ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. 
ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΑΘΡΟΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥΣ (ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ) ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΚΥΨΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ.

1) ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ 
α) Γυναίκα 7
β) Αντρας 15
 
2) ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ?
α) 18-20 ετών 5
β) 21-35 ετών 4 
γ) 36-50 ετών 3
δ) 51-65 ετών 2 
δ) πάνω από 65 1

3) ΠΟΣΟ ΖΥΓΙΖΕΤΕ?
Σημειώστε τον αριθμό της δεκάδας που αντιστοιχεί στο βάρος σας. Παράδειγμα εάν ζυγίζετε 70-79 κιλά, σημειώστε 7

4) ΤΙ ΥΨΟΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ?
α) Κάτω από 1,60μ 1
β) Πάνω από 1,60μ 2

5) ΤΙ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ?
α) Κυρίως καθιστική 0
β)Περισσότερο καθιστική, αλλά καμιά φορά 
όρθια ή με μερικές μετακινήσεις 2
γ) Κυρίως όρθια 3
δ) Πολύ δραστήρια 4

6) ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
α) να χάσετε βάρος 0
β) να αρχίσετε τη σταθεροποίηση του βάρους σας 4

Προσθέτοντας θα έχετε τον ημερήσιο στόχο πόντων σας.

Ο ελάχιστος στόχος πόντων είναι οι 17 πόντοι. Συνιστούμε ακόμα κι αν ο αριθμός που καταλήξατε μετά τις απαντήσεις του ερωτηματολογίου είναι μικρότερος από αυτόν να σεβαστείτε αυτό το ελάχιστο.
Ο στόχος σας σε πόντους διαφοροποιείται ανάλογα με το βάρος που χάνετε. Επαναλάβετε το ερωτηματολόγιο κατά διαστήματα, ιδιαίτερα όταν περνάτε από μία δεκάδα σε μια κατώτερη (π.χ. από 70 στα 69 κιλά).


Επίσης για τους πόντους δώρο ισχύει για κάθε 30 λεπτά προσπάθειας τα παρακάτω

Ποδήλατο 2
Κολύμπι 3
Περπάτημα 2

----------


## porki

ενα σαντουιτσ απο τα everest χωρις βουτηρο με κασερι γαλοπουλα ντοματα μαρουλι ποσους ποντους εχει?

----------


## Nefeli-

σε μπαγκετα μεγαλη; η μέτριο ψωμάκι;
εμένα με έχουν καταστρέψει αυτά τα σάντουιτσες!

----------


## porki

αυτο που βαζουν το ψωμακι μετριο το λες εσυ μεγαλο το λεω εγω....(χι-χι)

----------


## NADINE_ed

AMALIA, καλώς μας ήρθες!
Πολύ διαφωτιστικό το υλικό που μας παρέθεσες!
Νομίζω θα έχουμε αύξηση στα μέλη WW στο εξής...
Καλή δύναμη,παιδιά!Γερά με τσαμπουκά!

----------


## porki

τους ποντους για το τοστακι ρε παιδια????

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΕΣ
ευχαριστώ για το καλοσώρισμα.
Χαίρομαι που σας βοήθησαν οι πληροφορίες που σας έγραψα.

Έχω και κάτι άλλο να σας θυμίσω. Την σούπα WW.
Είναι σούπερ γεύμα με μηδενικούς πόντους. Ιδανική για να "ροκανίσετε" πόντους σε περίπτωση που τους έχετε υπερβεί. Δηλαδή έστω ότι ένα βράδυ "βγήκατε" με φίλους για φαγητό και ξεφύγατε ελαφρώς στους πόντους σας. Έχετε παρασκευάσει την σουπίτσα , την έχετε στο ψυγείο και την άλλη μέρα αντικαθιστάτε ένα γεύμα σας με σούπα συνοδευόμενη φυσικά και από κάτι άλλο όπως τυράκι ή την τρώτε ως πρώτο πιάτο, γεμίζει το στομαχάκι με 0 πόντους και στη συνέχεια τρώτε μικρότερη μερίδα από το φαγητό σας, οπότε εξοικονομείτε πόντους και ισοσκελίζετε τις παρασπονδίες της προήγουμενης ημέρας.
Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ αυτό το κολπάκι συχνά.
Η χορτόσουπα χορταίνει, αλλά είναι κι ένας καλός τρόπος να καταναλώσουμε λαχανικά.
Γίνεται χωρίς αμυλώδη (δηλ. πατάτα ή ζυμαρικά) με λαχανικά όπως καρότο, πράσο, κρεμμύδι, σέλερι, γογγύλι. Το κολοκύθι αντικαθιστά την πατάτα κάνοντας την σούπα πιιο λιπαρή. Μπορεί να γίνει και με κατεψυγμένα λαχανικά.

ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΝΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ WW
για 4 άτομα
2 τομάτες, 2 κολοκυθάκια, 1 χούφτα πράσινα φασολάκια, 1 μικρό κλωνάρι σέλινο, 1 κρεμμύδι, 
λίγα κλωνάρια βασιλικό, 1 λίτρο νερό, αλάτι, πιπέρι.
Βράστε το νερό με το αλάτι . Πλύντε τα λαχανικά και κόψτε τα σε μικρά κομμάτια.
Βράστε τα για 20 έως 30 λεπτά ανάλογα με το πόσο τραγανά τα θέλετε.
Τρώγετε ζεστή ή κρύα με λίγο ταμπάσκο, ή πάπρικα και με ψιλοκομμένο βασιλικό.


Η κύρια που μας ζύγιζε όταν πήγαινα στα ww μας είχε πει μια παραλλαγή της σούπας που την κάνει κατα τη γνώμη μου πεντανόστιμη.
Πρόσθετε 1 κύβο μοσχάρι ή κοτόπουλου ή λαχανικών , ότι σας αρέσει έχει 0 πόντους. Επίσης όταν βράσουν τα λαχανικά τα βάζουμε στο μπλέντερ και γίνονται πουρές. Ξαναρίχνουμε τον πουρέ στο νερό που είχαν βράσει τα λαχανικά και δυναμώνουμε την φωτιά και ανακατεύουμε . Η σούπα που προκύπτει είναι βελουτέ.
Αν την θέλετε ακόμα πιο παχύρευστη μπορείτε να προσθέσετε λίγο κορν φλάουρ (2 κ.γλ) χωρίς να μετρήσετε πόντους.
Όταν την βάλετε στο πιάτο μπορείτε να προσθέσετε 1 ή 2 κ.γλ. λάδι και να μετρήσετε μόνο τους πόντους του λαδιού. Αν συνοδευτεί με λίγο τυράκι και 2 πικρά κρίθινα παξιμαδάκια τριμμένα μέσα αντί κρουτόν και πασπαλισμένη με λίγη πάπρικα είναι ένα πεντανόστιμο γεύμα με ελάχιστους πόντους.
Εγώ βάζω στη σούπα μία μελιτζάνα, μία πιπεριά, μία σκελίδα σκόρδο και 1 ντομάτα για να γίνει λιγότερη κόκκινη η σούπα, λίγο μαιντανό, ενώ δεν βάζω καθόλου γογγύλι αφού δεν μου αρέσει.
Επίσης τώρα το χειμώνα μπορείτε να βάλετε λάχανο ή ότι άλλο λαχανικό θέλετε. Πειραματιστείτε μέχρι να βρείτε τον συνδυασμό του γούστου σας.
Ετοιμάζω αρκετές μερίδες τις φυλάω σε ένα μεγάλο μπώλ στο ψυγείο κι όποτε θέλω να εξοικονομήσω πόντους ή να φάω κάτι ελαφρύ βάζω την ποσότητα που θέλω σ'ενα βαθύ μπώλ τη ζεσταίνω στο φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων και έτοιμο το γεύμα μου. Ακόμα κι ο σύζυγος την προτιμά τα βράδια. Ιδιαίτερα τώρα που χειμωνιάζει είναι ιδανική λύση. 

Σας συνιστώ να την δοκιμάσετε.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by porki_
> ενα σαντουιτσ απο τα everest χωρις βουτηρο με κασερι γαλοπουλα ντοματα μαρουλι ποσους ποντους εχει?


1/5 μπαγκέτας =2 π
ψωμί για χάμπουργκερ μεγάλο (80γρ) = 4,5π
1 φέτα τυρί του τόστ (σίγουρα όχι light) 1,5 Π
1 φέτα γαλοπούλας 1π
μαρούλι και ντομάτα = 0π

Εσύ ξέρεις τις διαστάσεις του ψωμιού που έφαγες και αν σου έβαλε 1 ή 2 φέτες τυρί και γαλοπούλα. Οπότε ανάλογα υπολογισέ το πόσους πόντους είχε τελικά το σαντουιτσάκι σου.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ναι,όντως..οι σούπες είναι καλό και υγιεινό κόλπο χορτάσματος,ειδικά τώρα που χειμωνιάζει και είναι πιο ευχάριστες!
Πάντως και οι ψαρόσουπες και οι κρεατόσουπες,που σε "πιάνουν"λίγο παραπάνω είναι καλή πρόταση.
Δεν ξέρω από πόντους,αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι τις ξεχνάμε τις σούπες...Εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν τις θεωρούμε φαγητό.Κακώς μεν...

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!!!  :Smile: 

σήμερα έχω φάει

1μήλο
1 νες με γάλα 0,5π 
1 φρυγανιά 1 φέτα τυρί 1 φέτα γαλ. 3π 

μένουν 19,5π

1 σαλάτα καίσαρα 7π
1 κοτόπουλο στηθος σχάρας 4π
1 μικρό ψωμάκι 2π
1 κοκα κόλα ζέρο.


6,5π μένουν

1 αχλάδι
1 νεκτατίνι

1 φέτα ψωμί 1π 1 φέτα τυρί 1π 1 φέτα γαλ 1π

3,5π μένουν αποθήκευση

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!!

αήμερα έφαγα

1 τοστ με 1 φέτα τυρί 1 γαλ 4π

μένουν 19π

3 σουβλάκια κοτόπουλο (κομμάτια, καλαμάκια) 5π
2 πίτες αλάδωτες 8π
ντομάτα

1 αχλάδι 
1 καφέ λάτε 1π
1 κουλουράκι 1π

1 νεκταρίνι
1 μήλο

μένουν 4π

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα!!!
Τι νέα; Όλα καλά;
Σήμερα μέχρι στιγμής έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με τυρί ημίσκληρο
1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

140 γρ. φιλέτο κότας
Ντοματοσαλάτα με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
45 γρ. τυρί φέτα
25 γρ. ψωμί
1 γιαουρτάκι 2% με μέλι
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

AΠΟΓ. ΣΝΑΚ

1 μπάρα δημητριακών

Μέχρι στιγμής 23,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 4,5

Και αυτή η εβδομάδα κυλάει πολύ καλά.
Το πρόγραμμα τηρείται με ακρίβεια 100%.
Να είστε όλοι/ες σας καλά!!!

 :Smile: 

(Χαμογελάτε... κάνει τους άλλους να ανησυχούν!)

----------


## Nefeli-

το γεγονός ότι δεν τρώω όπως θέλω... δλδ δεν μπορώ να βρω παλιούς ρυθμούς, να περιορίσω το ψωμί και να απαλλαχτώ από τις σκέψεις για σοκολάτα δεν είναι καθόλου ενθαρυντικό! αλλά θα πεισμώσω!!!

πιστεύω ότι σύντομα... θα ξαναμπώ σε πρόγραμμα
φιλάκια σε όλους!!!

πάμεεεε τώρα που γυρίζει λέμεεεε!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Το φρόνημα δεν ποινικοποιείται,καλή μου Νεφελού,παρά μόνο οι πράξεις και ενίοτε οι εγκληματικές παραλείψεις...
Εσύ ακόμα την φαντασιώνεσαι τη σοκολάτα απ'όσο γνωρίζω και αυτό είναι το πολύ ενθαρρυντικό κατά τη γνώμη μου...
Είσαι πάλι σε πρόγραμμα,τα πας μια χαρά και θα τα πηγαίνεις όλο και καλύτερα!Φιλούρες!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας!

σήμερα έφαγα

λίγες νιφάδες δημητριακών 2π
1 μήλο
1/2 νεκταρίνι

μένουν 21π

3 μέτριες πανσέτες 9π
ντομάτα
1 μέτρια πατάτα ψητή στο φούρνο 4π


μένουν 8π

1 φρυγανιά 1π
1 ποτήρι γάλα 0,5π
1 κγ μέλι 0,5π

μένουν 6π

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! 

χθες πέρασα μια δύσκολη μέρα... περισσότερο το απόγευμα και το βράδυ δλδ.. στην σκεψη μιας κρέπας! ευτυχώς δεν λύγισα  :Smile: 

σήμερα έφαγα

1 νες γάλα και 1/2 κλ ζάχαρη 1π
2 φρυγανιές 2π
1 φετα γαλ 1π
1 φέτα τυρί 1π


μένουν 18π

1 πίτα αραβική μέτρια 2,5π 
1 κγ μαγιονέζα 1π
κοτόπουλο στήθος σχάρας 3π
1/2 μπιφτέκι 2π
λίγες τηγανιτές πατάτες 3π
ένα κομμάτι φέτα 2π

(ταβέρνα)

μένουν 4,5π

----------


## sougar_ed

καλημέρα σας
ελπιζω να ειστε καλά και να προσπαθειτε για το καλύτερο
απλά, επειδή κάπου το είδα, να σας πώ ότι το καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο έχει 2π το ένα. Μιλάμε για το κανονικό καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο, γιατί κυκλοφορούν και τα πιο...μεγάλα. 
Τα μεγαλύτερα θα πρέπει να υπολογιστούν 3-4 ποντους το καθένα.

Καλή δύναμη παιδιά.

----------


## Nefeli-

το δικό μου καλαμάκι είναι πολύ μίζερο!!!! ούτε κανονικό δεν λογιέται!!! υπολόγισα το στήθος κοτόπουλο χωρίς πέτσα που είναι 4π αντικειμενικά είναι το 1/4 οπότε είμαι στους 1 αντε το πολύ 1 1/2  :Smile:  πιστεύω ότι το καλύτερο είναι να υπολογίζουμε με τα γρ και όχι με το κομμάτι! έχεις δίκιο υπάρχουν διαφόρων μεγεθών καλαμάκια σουβλάκια...  :Smile:

----------


## sougar_ed

ε, αμα ειναι μίζερο, χαλάλι σου ο μισός πόντος!
 :Big Grin: 

Kαλη συνέχεια, Νεφέλη.

----------


## Nefeli-

ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!  :Smile:  χχχχ

----------


## p_k

Νεφέλη, συνέχισε!
Οι μικρές παρασπονδίες δεν θα μας βγάλουν από το πρόγραμμα!
Για να δούμε τι θα δείξει το αυριανό μου ζύγισμα!

Εν αναμονή...

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!
Η καθιερωμένη ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε απώλεια 0,5 κιλών (από 85,4 --> 84,9).
Η συνολική απώλεια από τις 15 Μαίου είναι 18,1 κιλά, ο μέσος όρος είναι -0,8 κιλά την εβδομάδα και το BMI μου 26,2.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:
-----------

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
1 φλ. γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
15 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος

10 πόντοι και υπόλοιπο ημέρας 18.

Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Χρόνια πολλά!(δεν ήξερα ότι ευχόμαστε σήμερα...)
Δηλαδή,ομαδάρχη,είσαι τέρας εγκράτειας εδώ και 5,5 μήνες;
Μπράβο!Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου!Τελικά είστε άλλο πράγμα οι άντρες...
Καλή συνέχεια γιατί από δύναμη,έχεις μπόλικη!

----------


## p_k

NADINE, σ' ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές και για τη συμπαράσταση, τώρα που το έγραψες το συνειδητοποίησα ότι πέρασαν πεντέμιση μήνες!
Δεν στερούμαι όμως από κάτι, απλώς εφαρμόζω το πρόγραμμα και τρώω τα πάντα, σε λογικές ποσότητες. Τα τηγανιτά βέβαια δεν τα ακουμπάω, γιατί αν και επιτρέπονται έχουν πολλούς πόντους, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις!
Όλο αυτό το διάστημα πάω καλά, πιστεύω ότι οι ρυθμοί απώλειας είναι οι σωστοί και αυτοί που οδηγούν σε μόνιμο αποτέλεσμα.
Το δύσκολο ήταν να κάνω την αρχή, όπως έχω γράψει αρκετές φορές. Τότε, πολλοί δεν πίστευαν ότι θα τα καταφέρω να μπω σε πρόγραμμα και μου το έλεγαν κιόλας, το πίστεψα όμως εγώ και αυτό φτάνει.
Πάμε τώρα για τον τελικό στόχο, που είναι τα 78 κιλά.
Μετά θα ξεκινήσει το πρόγραμμα συντήρησης έξι εβδομάδων και από εκεί και πέρα όλα είναι θέμα μέτρου, αυτή είναι η "μαγική" λέξη.
Όχι υπερβολές, όχι ακρότητες και εννοείται ότι το τακτικό εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα και η τήρηση ημερολογίου συνεχίζονται. Επιμένω στο ημερολόγιο, γιατί πιστεύω ότι βοηθάει πολύ.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!
τι νομίζεις τυχαία σε αποκαλούμε ομαδάρχη; 
αντε σχεδόν με έφτασες και μετά θα κατέβουμε παρέα στα 78! χεχεχεχεχε
ελπίζω κύριε ομαδάρχη να μην εξαφανιστείς μετά όταν φτάσεις τα 78!!! έχεις ολόκληρη ομάδα εδώ!!!!!
 :Smile:  

σήμερα έφαγα

1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη 1π
2 φρυγανιές 2π
1 φέτα τυρί 1π
2 φέτες γαλ 2π

17π μένουν

4 σουβλάκια (κομμάτια) κοτόπουλο 6π
μανιτάρια
1 φέτα χαλούμι 3π

μένουν 8π

1 πίτα αραβική μέτρια 3π
1 κγ μαγιονέζα 1π
2 σουβλάκια κοτόπουλο 3π

μένει 1π αποθήκευση

----------


## p_k

Καλώς τη Νεφέλη! :Smile: 
Ωραία, μαζί θα πάμε στα 78!  :Wink: 

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ:
---------------

150 γρ. ρυζόγαλο

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ:
-------------------

150 γρ. φιλέτο κότας
Σαλάτα λάχανο-καρότο-πιπεριά
με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
1 φέτα ψωμί σικ. για τοστ
2 τυράκια La Vache light
1 μήλο
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

Μέχρι τώρα 22 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας: 6

----------


## Nefeli-

να ρωτήσω κάτι... αυτές οι μπάρες δημητριακών τελικά αξίζουν τους πόντους τους; εγώ θεωρώ την σοκολάτα υγείας πολύ πιο καλή, για γλυκό!!! με απασχολεί πολύ το θέμα των δημητριακών! πρόσεξα ότι εμένα με παχαίνουν! δεν έχω ζυγαριά τροφίμων μιας που με αγχώνει η ιδέα να ζυγίζω αυτά που τρώω. η ποσότητα δημητριακών που με ικανοποιεί με μια δική μου μεζούρα που είναι η παλάμη μου είναι 2 χούφτες αν θα τα φάω σε γάλα και 1 αν θα τα φάω με γιαούρτι με κομμένα φρούτα μέσα! εσείς; επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω αν τα αφαιρούμε από την ημερίσια αναλογία σε ψωμί που δικαιούμαστε.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας !

σήμερα έφαγα

1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη 1π
1/2 ποτήρι γάλα με νιφάδες δημητριακών 3π

μένουν 19π

ρύζι πιλάφι με ανάμεικτα λαχανικά χωρίς λάδι 6π
γιαουρτάκι 2%

μένουν 11π

2 φρυγανιές 2π
2 φέτες τυρί 2π
2 φέτες γαλ 2π

1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1 κγ μέλι 1π

μένουν 4π αποθήκευση

----------


## lenio

Καλησπέρα Nefeli!
Μια μικρή απορία... αυτά τα "π" που γράφεις, τί είναι?

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by lenio_
> Καλησπέρα Nefeli!
> Μια μικρή απορία... αυτά τα "π" που γράφεις, τί είναι?


Εννοεί "πόντους".
Κάθε τροφή έχει τη δική της αξία σε πόντους.

----------


## lenio

Και που μπορούμε να μάθουμε πόσους πόντους έχει μια τροφή?

----------


## Nefeli-

Λενιώ μου αν διάβαζες το θέμα από τη αρχή θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ να καταλάβεις τι γίνεται εδώ και με τι παλεύουμε-παίζουμε  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! 
σήμερα με μεγάλη χαρά ανακοινώνω οτι είμαι στο σημείο στο οποίο ήμουν πριν το 15νθήμερο κρεπάλιασμα στα πλαίσια μιας εκδρομής που κράτησε 9 μέρες και στα πλαίσια μιας ελευθερίας που έδωσα εγώ στον εαυτό μου για άλλες τόσες περίπου μέχρι να μπω πάλι στο πρόγραμμα.
είμαι 79 κιλά και συνεχίζω!!!!!
ένα από τα καλά της σωστής διατροφής είναι ότι δεν παίρνεις "μόνιμα" και "εύκολα" τα κιλά που έχεις χάσει. Οπότε κάνοντας μια βδομάδα την διατροφή μου προσέχοντας τους πόντους είναι λες και δεν έγινε τπτ!

πάαααμεεεεε απο εκεί που το αφήσαμεεε τώωωωρααααα που γυρίζει!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

σήμετα έφαγα

1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη 1π
2 φρυγανιές 2π

μένουν 19π

ρύζι ανάμεικτο 6π
γιαουρτάκι 2% 2π

μένουν 11π

φιλέτο κοτόπουλο 4π
σαλάτα καίσαρα 4π
1 μικρό ψωμάκι 2π

και πατάτες τηγανιτές που πεθύμησα πολύ 4π


σήμερα είμαι -2π αλλά τους είχα καβάντζα!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο Νεφέλη!
Σε πλησιάζω σιγά σιγά!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Το πρόγραμμα συνεχίζεται κανονικά.
Σήμερα λοιπόν, έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

1 τοστ με 2 φ. ψωμί σικάλεως
και 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 ποτήρι γάλα ημίπαχο
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ
--------------

1 μπανάνα

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
------------------

1,5 ντομάτα γεμιστή με ρύζι
Σαλάτα με 1 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
50 γρ. ψωμι
3 τυράκια La Vache light
1 κουτάκι μπύρα
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

Μέχερι τώρα 24,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας: 3,5

Καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη σε όλους!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

χθες έφαγα

1 κομμάτι πίτσα
1 κομμάτι τούρτα πραλίνα
2 βότκες σκέτες
6 πατατάκια (τα μέτραγα κιόλας)
1 φρέντο!

είχα πάει σε γενέθλια πάλι καλά που κρατήθηκα!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας! 
σήμερα έφαγα

1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη 1π
2 φρυγανιές 2π

μένουν 19π

1 παξιμαδοκούλουρο με σουσάμι 2π
1 φέτα τυρί 1π
5 ψαροκροκέτες στο φούρνο 7,5π

3 μπαρς σοκολάτα υγείας 4,5π
1 παγωμένο τσάι 3π

μένει 1π  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

αγαπητέ ομαδάρχη τι κάνεις;  :Smile: 
με φτάνεις σιγά σιγά!!!
αυτή η δεκάδα από 80 στα 70 σίγουρα για μένα θα είναι δύσκολη!!!!
το καλό είναι που σταθεροποιήθηκα κοντά στα 80-82 αυτό το διάστημα πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ξεπέρασα ουσιαστικά το 83-85 που συνήθως για αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα περιορίζονταν εδώ οι διακυμάνσεις μου! το 79 είναι προσωρινό ακόμα αλλά εύχομαι σύντομα να έχω το 78-80 ως σημείο αναφοράς!  :Smile: 
να βάζαμε ένα προσιτό στόχο μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα; εγώ λέω να είμαι 73-75! είναι αρκετό το διάστημα... είναι κάτι εφικτό!

----------


## Nefeli-

αδεσποτούλη που χάθηκες; αμαλία ; πόρκι; και οι άλλοι που είστε καλέ; ε ; ε ; !!!!! λέμε και ξελέμε;!!! για πάμε ένα γύρο με παρουσίες!!!!
ζωούλα μου εσύ ξέρω ότι συνεχίζεις!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλησπερααα
συνεχιζω σταθερα.. βασικα εχω βρει ενα κολπακι....
προσπαθω δυο μερες να τρωω γυρω στου ς 5 ποντους λιγοτερους ετσι αποταμιευω 10 για αλλες μερες..
οποτε μπορω να παραδωθω σε λιγους ξηρους καρπους... σε κανενα μικρο σοκολατακι.. και να μιν αγχςνομαι που ειμαι ασ πουμε μια μερα 3 ποντους πανω γιατι εχω κανει αποταμιευση απ πριν  :Big Grin: 
ειναι μεχρι ναβ ρει ο καθενας το τροπο του..

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!  :Smile: 
Χθες βράδυ μ' έπιασε κρίση πείνας, ήθελα απεγνωσμένα να φάω κάτι γλυκό. Συγκρατήθηκα όμως σκεπτόμενος όλη την πορεία μέχρι εδώ και έφαγα 5 κουταλιές του γλυκού δημητριακά και ένα παξιμαδάκι.
Σήμερα ξεκίνησα με:

1 τοστ με ζαμπόν - γκούντα
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
1 μπανάνα

Για το μεσημέρι το μενού περιλαμβάνει φιλέτο κοτόπουλου, δηλαδή λίγους πόντους, οπότε θα φτιάξω μια σούπερ σαλάτα χωριάτικη με ελαιόλαδο και τυρί φέτα, θα φάω και το ψωμάκι μου και για επιδόρπιο γιαούρτι με μέλι.

Θα ενημερώσω μετά το μεσημεριανό!
Να περνάτε καλά!!!

----------


## porki

parousa
alla epidi trow vlakies den grafo gia na mi sas xalasw kai esas

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!  :Smile: 

σήμερα έφαγα 1 τόστ τυρί γαλοπούλα 4π το πρωί και 1 το βράδυ άλλους 4π
1 φρέντο 0,5π
1 ποτήρι γάλα 0,5π
1 μπαρ κίντερ σοκολάτα γάλακτος 2π
μένουν 11π

----------


## alalumaki

[quote]_Originally posted by p_k_
Καλημέρα!  :Smile: 
Χθες βράδυ μ' έπιασε κρίση πείνας, ήθελα απεγνωσμένα να φάω κάτι γλυκό. Συγκρατήθηκα όμως σκεπτόμενος όλη την πορεία μέχρι εδώ και έφαγα 5 κουταλιές του γλυκού δημητριακά και ένα παξιμαδάκι.
quote]

Καλά απλά σε θαυμάζω......!!!!!!!!!!!! Πρέπει να ξαναβρώ την εγκράτεια μου, γιατί πήρα 1 κιλό είμαι 83 και δεν μου αρέσει....

Μπράβο pk τα πας περίφημα !!!!

----------


## alalumaki

Νεφελάκι, τι κάνεις???? έχεις κολλήσει στα 79 ή δεν το έχεις διορθώσει, Σόρρυ, αλλά δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει όλη τη συζήτηση από την αρχή, οπότε κάτι μπορεί να μου διαφεύγει..... Εγώ πήρα 1 και από σήμερα, λέω να προσπαθήσω λίγο περισσότερο γιατί δεν βλέπω να βλέπω το πολυπόθητο 79 σου!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ,

Χάθηκα, γιατί έλλειπα εκτός των τειχών. Ήμασταν στο χωριό του άνδρα μου (Θράκη) και όπως καλά φαντάζεστε 10 μέρες "ξέφυγα" εντελώς. Ούτε το ημερολόγιο δεν προλάβαινα να γράφω.
Φυσικά πήρα κιλά , 2 είδα χθες το πρωί στην ζυγαριά. Βέβαια περιμένω και να αδιαθετήσω οπότε έχω και το πρηξιματάκι μου κομματάκι.
Τέλος πάντων από αύριο ξεκινάω πάλι εντατικά το πρόγραμμά μου και την γυμναστικούλα μου και ελπίζω κι εγώ όπως το νεφελάκι να με εγκαταλείψουν σύντομα αυτά τα δύο κιλάκια.

----------


## p_k

alalumaki, σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και για τη συμπαράσταση, όπως βέβαια και τη Νεφέλη και τη Nadine και όλους/ες που γράφουν εδώ.
Η συμπαράστασή σας μου είναι πολύτιμη, γιατί μου δίνει κουράγιο να συνεχίσω και να φτάσω στα 78 κιλά, εκεί δηλαδή που ήμουν πριν βάλω τα κιλά.
Η ζωή είναι ένας αγώνας πολλές φορές δύσκολος και άνισος, ειδικά όταν άλλα προβλήματα σε τριγυρίζουν και είναι ικανά να σε βγάλουν από το πρόγραμμα (υποχρεώσεις, κούραση, κλπ).
Το είπα όμως στον εαυτό μου και το ξαναλέω χωρίς να φανεί ότι περιαυτολογώ: το "αεροσκάφος" θα το προσγειώσω στα 78 κιλά, ο κόσμος να έρθει ανάποδα. 
Αύριο είναι μέρα ζυγίσματος, οπότε θα ενημερώσω.
Καλό βράδυ και καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

σήμερα έφαγα

1/2 τοστ με τυρί γαλοπούλα 2π
1 φρέντο 0,5π

1 μέτριο μπιφτέκι 3π
λίγο πουρέ 2π

1 μικρό κομάτι παστέλι 1π

4 σουβλάκια χοιρινά κομμάτια 6π
1 κομμάτι χαλούμι 4π

1 μικρή αραβική πίτα 2π

μένουν 1,5π

1 μπαρ σοκολάτα μαρς delight 2π

είμαι -0,5 αλλά το έχω από τις προηγούμενες μέρες

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας! σήμερα ήταν μια πολύ δύσκολη μέρα ! γεμάτη πειρασμούς αλλά κρατήθηκα σε λογικά επίπεδα!  :Smile:  πείσμα θέλει και επιμονή! δίνω χρόνο στον εαυτό μου και δεν στερούμαι! αυτό έχω καταλάβει ότι πρέπει να κάνω ό,τι κι άν δοκίμασα!

----------


## p_k

Αποτελέσματα ζυγίσματος: -300 γραμμάρια.
Από 84,9 --> 84,6 κιλά.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Αποτελέσματα ζυγίσματος: -300 γραμμάρια.
> Από 84,9 --> 84,6 κιλά.


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ P_K
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ.
ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΟΙ ΑΣΩΤΕΣ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

TEST

----------


## AMALIA_ed

OK, MOλΙΣ ΑΠΕΚΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ 
ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ Η ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΤΗΣ ΧΕΛΩΝΑΣ.
Ο ΡΥΘΜΟΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΚΙΛΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΥΘΜΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΧΕΛΩΝΑΣ
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΧΟ, ΚΙ Η ΧΕΛΩΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΡΓΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ!!!!
ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΩ

----------


## Nefeli-

άντε ομαδάρχη!!!! τέρμα τα γκάζια τώρα που γυρίζει! καλές απώλειες!
αμαλία πολύ όμορφο το τικεράκι σου! μήπως να την βαφτίσουμε την χελωνίτσα; είναι πολύ χαριτωμένη!!!  :Smile: 

γεια σας σήμερα έφαγα

1 τοστ τυρί γαλ 4π
1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη 1π
1 μπαρ σοκολάτα μαρς delight 2π

μένουν 15π

2 σουβλάκια χοιρινό κομμάτια 3π
1 παξιμαδοκούλουρο 2π

μένουν 10π

1 φέτα ψωμί πολύσπορο 3π
1 φέτα γαλοπούλα 1 φέτα τυρί 2π

μένουν 5π

1 παγωμένο τσάι αχλάδι 3π

μένουν 2π

2 μανταρίνια 
1 μήλο

----------


## p_k

Η 26η εβδομάδα άρχισε.
Πρέπει να επιταχυνθούν οι ρυθμοί όμως, τα -300 γραμμάρια είναι μεν απώλεια, αλλά όχι σημαντική. 
Πρώτο μέτρο: μειώνεται η ζάχαρη στον καφέ, από 1 κοφτό κουταλάκι σε μισό. Στο πρόγραμμα βέβαια, η ζάχαρη είναι δωρεάν (δεν υπολογίζεις πόντους), αλλά μέχρι 3 κουταλάκια του γλυκού την ημέρα.
Δεύτερο μέτρο: αυξάνεται η κατανάλωση του νερού
Τα λέμε αργότερα, καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Η 26η εβδομάδα άρχισε.
> Πρέπει να επιταχυνθούν οι ρυθμοί όμως, τα -300 γραμμάρια είναι μεν απώλεια, αλλά όχι σημαντική. 
> Πρώτο μέτρο: μειώνεται η ζάχαρη στον καφέ, από 1 κοφτό κουταλάκι σε μισό. Στο πρόγραμμα βέβαια, η ζάχαρη είναι δωρεάν (δεν υπολογίζεις πόντους), αλλά μέχρι 3 κουταλάκια του γλυκού την ημέρα.
> Δεύτερο μέτρο: αυξάνεται η κατανάλωση του νερού
> Τα λέμε αργότερα, καλή συνέχεια!


P-K,
Η ομαδάρχης μας στα ww μας έλεγε όταν μας έβλεπε που δεν χαιρόμασταν για την μικρή απώλεια πως τα μικρά ρυάκια κάνουν τα μεγάλα ποτάμια.
Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχεις βάλει την άσκηση στην καθημερινότητά σου, άν όχι μήπως θα έπρεπε ν'αρχίσεις έστω να περπατάς 1/2 ώρα κάθε μέρα για να ενεργοποιηθεί κι άλλο ο μεταβολισμός σου. Με αυτή την ελάχιστη άθληση θα δεις θεαματικότερα αποτελέσματα απ'ότι περιορίζοντας τα 3 κουταλάκια ζάχαρης.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Νεφελάκι,
η χελωνίτσα μου είναι σούπερ!!Προσπαθώ να μιμηθώ την αποφασιστικότητά και αποτελεσματικότητά της στον αγώνα κατά των περιττών κιλών. Που θα πάει θα τα χάσουμε!!!
Θα τα πούμε αργότερα
Φιλούμπες

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας

σήμερα έφαγα

1 φέτα ψωμί πολύσπορο 3π
1 φέτα γαλοπούλα 1 φέτα τυρί 2π
1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη 1π

μένουν 16π

πιλάφι με μυδια κ γαρίδες κ γιαουρτι 8π

4 σοκολατίνια 6π
2 βότκες 2π


σίγουρα δεν ήρθα αρκιβώς ίσα ίσα στους πόντους αλλά θα προσέξω αυτές τις μέρες να εξοικονομήσω για να το ισοσταθμίσω!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Η 26η εβδομάδα άρχισε.
> Πρέπει να επιταχυνθούν οι ρυθμοί όμως, τα -300 γραμμάρια είναι μεν απώλεια, αλλά όχι σημαντική. 
> Πρώτο μέτρο: μειώνεται η ζάχαρη στον καφέ, από 1 κοφτό κουταλάκι σε μισό. Στο πρόγραμμα βέβαια, η ζάχαρη είναι δωρεάν (δεν υπολογίζεις πόντους), αλλά μέχρι 3 κουταλάκια του γλυκού την ημέρα.
> ...


Αμαλία, χαίρομαι πολύ που μου θύμισες αυτό το παράδειγμα! Το έλεγε και η δική μου σύμβουλος στα WW και είναι πολύ πετυχημένο. Τις αναπολώ τις συναντήσεις στα WW, τι κρίμα που έκλεισαν!
Την άσκηση την έχω βάλει στην καθημερινότητά μου, καθώς περπατώ τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα την ημέρα. Το γρήγορο περπάτημα είναι η καλύτερη μορφή άσκησης κατ' εμέ και βοηθάει πολύ.

----------


## marw_ed

Καλησπέρα, μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να μου πει πως μπορώ να βρω πληροφορίες για το weight watchers; Το ακολουθεί μια ξαδέρφη μου στη Γερμανία και είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένη. Στην Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει αυτό το πρόγραμμα; Γνωρίζει κάποιος; Για τους πόντους πώς μπορώ να ενημερωθώ; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
Μαρία

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by marw_
> Καλησπέρα, μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να μου πει πως μπορώ να βρω πληροφορίες για το weight watchers; Το ακολουθεί μια ξαδέρφη μου στη Γερμανία και είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένη. Στην Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει αυτό το πρόγραμμα; Γνωρίζει κάποιος; Για τους πόντους πώς μπορώ να ενημερωθώ; 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
> Μαρία


Μαράκι καλημέρα και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.
Κατ'αρχήν συγχαρητηρία που το αποφάσισες να ξεκινήσεις αυτόν τον αγώνα απαλλαγής των παραπανίσιων κιλών.
Το πρόγραμμα των ww δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στην Ελλάδα πλέον διότι έκλεισαν. 
Υπάρχει όμως πληροφόρηση σ'αυτήν την ιστοσελλίδα.
Διάβασε από την αρχή τις σελλίδες και θα βρεις και τους πόντους που έχει η κάθε τροφή.
Στην σελλίδα 15 έχω γράψει πως βρίσκουμε τους προσωπικούς μας πόντους. Δηλαδή πόσους πόντους δικαιούμαστε να φάμε ημερησίως. Μελετησέ τα και ότι απορίες έχεις μη διστάσεις να μας ρωτήσεις.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Nefeli-

μαρω Δες εδω http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...tid=899&page=1

Το θέμα απαντάει στο ερώτημα σου για τους πόντους που αντιστοιχούν στις τροφές.
Καλή τύχη

----------


## Nefeli-

γειά σας
σήμερα έφαγα

2 φέτες γαλ 2 τυρί 4π
1 φέτα πολύσπορο 3π
1 νες με γαλα και 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη 1π

14π μένουν

----------


## marw_ed

Αμαλία και Νεφέλη σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Μου ανοίξατε τα μάτια! Θα τα κοιτάξω όλα αυτά (ήδη ξεκίνησα) και ξεκινάω! Αν έχω απορίες θα σας ενημερώσω.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Μάρω,
πολύ χαίρομαι,
Μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις αρχικά έναν εφικτό στόχο. Δηλαδή να χάσεις μόλις το 10% του τωρινού σου βάρους. Οπότε φτάνοντας σε αυτόν τον πρώτο στόχο θα νιώθεις υπέροχα με αυτοπεποίθηση και στη συνέχεια επαναπροσδιορίζεις τον νέο σου στόχο.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## p_k

*Καλημέρα!* 
Τι κάνετε; Είστε καλά; Από διάθεση πώς πάμε;
Τον τελευταίο καιρό είμαι πολύ ανεβασμένος ψυχολογικά, παρά τα προβλήματα της καθημερινότητας και της παρανοϊκής εποχής στην οποία ζούμε! Ας βλέπυμε τη θετικά πλευρά των πραγμάτων και ας προχωράμε μπροστά!
Το πρόγραμμα το συνεχίζω κανονικά, παρά κάποια σκαμπανεβάσματα το τελευταίο διήμερο. Ευτυχώς δεν ξεπερνάω τους πόντους και το παλεύω το πράγμα, αισιοδοξώντας ότι αυτήν την εβδομάδα θα πάω καλύτερα από την προηγούμενη.
Αύξησα λίγο και τη γυμναστική, το νερό που πίνω, προσέχω περισσότερο το μέγεθος των μερίδων. Για να δούμε... η Τρίτη δεν είναι μακριά!

*Σήμερα ξεκίνησα με το εξής πρωινό:*

*2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ* 
*με 30 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο και μισή φέτα άπαχο ζαμπόν*
*1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά* 
*1 μπάρα δημητριακών* 
*1 μπανάνα* 
*1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ*

Σύνολο 10 πόντοι δηλαδή και υπόλοιπο ημέρας 18.
Το μεσημέρι θα φάω Μπορς (σαν κρεατόσουπα δηλαδή), που έχει μόνο 6 πόντους.
Έβαλα και τικεράκι!  :Smile:

----------


## marw_ed

Γεια σε ολους! Επειδη ειμαι καινουρια μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως μπορω να βαλω αυτό το ticker που βλεπω ότι εχετε καποιοι; Επισης, εχω συγκεντρωσει όλα τα σχετικα και από αυριο ξεκιναω το προγραμμα. Μια διευκρίνιση μόνο: Ειμαι 100 κιλά και έχω ύψος 1,68. Με ποσους πόντους να ξεκινήσω;

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ,

ΕΓΩ ΞΕΦΥΓΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ Σ/Κ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΖΕΨΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥΠΙΤΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ W.W.

P_K ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ.
ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΠΩΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΜΠΗΚΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΕΥΘΕΙΑ!!!! ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

MARW,
απάντησε στο παρακάτω ερωτηματολόγιο για να βρεις τους πόντους σου.


ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ, ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ. ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. 
ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΑΘΡΟΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥΣ (ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ) ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΚΥΨΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ.

1) ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ 
α) Γυναίκα 7
β) Αντρας 15

2) ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ?
α) 18-20 ετών 5
β) 21-35 ετών 4 
γ) 36-50 ετών 3
δ) 51-65 ετών 2 
δ) πάνω από 65 1

3) ΠΟΣΟ ΖΥΓΙΖΕΤΕ?
Σημειώστε τον αριθμό της δεκάδας που αντιστοιχεί στο βάρος σας. Παράδειγμα εάν ζυγίζετε 70-79 κιλά, σημειώστε 7

4) ΤΙ ΥΨΟΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ?
α) Κάτω από 1,60μ 1
β) Πάνω από 1,60μ 2

5) ΤΙ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ?
α) Κυρίως καθιστική 0
β)Περισσότερο καθιστική, αλλά καμιά φορά 
όρθια ή με μερικές μετακινήσεις 2
γ) Κυρίως όρθια 3
δ) Πολύ δραστήρια 4

6) ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
α) να χάσετε βάρος 0
β) να αρχίσετε τη σταθεροποίηση του βάρους σας 4

Προσθέτοντας θα έχετε τον ημερήσιο στόχο πόντων σας.

Ο ελάχιστος στόχος πόντων είναι οι 17 πόντοι. Συνιστούμε ακόμα κι αν ο αριθμός που καταλήξατε μετά τις απαντήσεις του ερωτηματολογίου είναι μικρότερος από αυτόν να σεβαστείτε αυτό το ελάχιστο.
Ο στόχος σας σε πόντους διαφοροποιείται ανάλογα με το βάρος που χάνετε. Επαναλάβετε το ερωτηματολόγιο κατά διαστήματα, ιδιαίτερα όταν περνάτε από μία δεκάδα σε μια κατώτερη (π.χ. από 70 στα 69 κιλά).

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
Πράγματι, είμαι στην τελική ευθεία...
Αυτήν την εβδομάδα έχω την αίσθηση ότι πήγα πολύ καλά...
Αύριο το πρωί, το ζύγισμα θα δείξει.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!!!

----------


## GLUKOULA28

καλημερα!σημερα κλεινω,μια εβδομαδα διαιταs(ww),7 μερεs λοιπον,εκει που περιμενα να δω τη ζυγαρια να κατεβενει,εκει ι ριμαζα,ΣΤΑΣΙΜΗ εμεινε,αδιαθετισα ομωs την 5μερα διαιταs!αρα,παλι 125kg με δειχνει!  :Frown: , :Frown:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Καλημερα
μην αγχωνεσαι γλυκουλα εγω οταν ειμαι αδιαθετη εχω κατακρατηση μεχρι και 2 κιλα δυστυχως... κανε λιγο υπομονη και ζυγισου σε μια δυο μερες να πινεισ πολυ νερο βοηθαει οταν εχουμε κατακρατηση.
αν εχεις υπολογισει σωστα τους ποντους, και τους καταγραφεςι σωστα δεν υπαρχει λογος να αγχώνεσαι..
εγω παλι δυο μερες τωρα ολο εκτος προγραμματος ειμαι και σημερα λεω να κανω την σουπιτσα που εχει στην σελιδα 16 σε αυτο το ποστ για να ισοροπισω λιγο γιατι το σαββατο που ζυγιζομαι πλησιαζει 
φιλια

----------


## AMALIA_ed

GLYKOULA
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ,
ΜΗ ΣΚΑΣ, ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΜΗΝ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΣΟΥ.
Η ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΑΝΤΑΜΕΙΨΕΙ. ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΚΡΑΤΗΣΗ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ WW ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΜΙΣΟ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΙΛΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΤΡΕΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΥΠΟΘΕΡΜΙΔΙΚΑ.
ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ ΤΑ WW ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΥΠΟΘΕΡΜΙΔΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΠΙΟ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΚΙΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ. ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ 1 ΚΙΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ 1,5.
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.
ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ Η ΚΑΤΑΚΡΑΤΗΣΗ ΥΓΡΩΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΛΥΨΕ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ , ΤΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ (ΜΕΧΡΙ 2 ΕΩΣ 3 ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ), ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΣ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ.

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ZWITSA,AMALIA ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ,ΤΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ,ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ,ΟΤΑΝ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΠΕΣΜΕΝΗ,ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΩΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΜΨΥΧΩΣΗ!Ο ΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑΚΡΥΣ,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!ΦΙΛΙΑ  :Smile: , :Smile: 

125KG(5/11/08)
STOXOS (68KG)(57 KILA PREPEI NA XASW)!

----------


## p_k

Παιδιά, υπομονή και επιμονή!
Σταθερά στο πρόγραμμα και τα αποτελέσματα θα έρθουν.
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και η απώλεια συνεχίζεται:

*Από 84,6 κατέβηκα στα 83,9 (-0,7 κιλά)*

Ευτυχώς ξεπεράστηκαν κάποιες κρίσεις πείνας τις τελευταίες μέρες και συνεχίζω κανονικά.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Παιδιά, υπομονή και επιμονή!
> Σταθερά στο πρόγραμμα και τα αποτελέσματα θα έρθουν.
> Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και η απώλεια συνεχίζεται:
> 
> *Από 84,6 κατέβηκα στα 83,9 (-0,7 κιλά)*
> 
> Ευτυχώς ξεπεράστηκαν κάποιες κρίσεις πείνας τις τελευταίες μέρες και συνεχίζω κανονικά.
> Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!



ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ
P-K ΓΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ,
ΕΣΥ ΜΑΣ ΟΔΗΓΕΙΣ 
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ

----------


## p_k

Ρε παιδιά, μη γράφετε τέτοια πράγματα, δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα!
Όλοι στην προσπάθεια είμαστε, στον αγώνα!
ʼντε και έμειναν λίγα κιλάκια ακόμη!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Ρε παιδιά, μη γράφετε τέτοια πράγματα, δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα!
> Όλοι στην προσπάθεια είμαστε, στον αγώνα!
> ʼντε και έμειναν λίγα κιλάκια ακόμη!


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ,


P-K,
δεν συμφωνώ μαζί σου. πρέπει να το γλεντάμε και να λέμε χίλια μπράβο έστω και για την ελάχιστη απώλεια βάρους.
Μόνο έτσι τονώνεται η αυτοπεποίθησή μας και νιώθουμε ότι αξίζει αυτό που κάνουμε. Δεν πρέπει να υποβαθμίζουμε αυτή την προσπάθεια γιατί είναι ένας δύσκολος αγώνας, ο αγώνας της πείνας και της στέρησης!!!
Θυμάμαι στις συγκεντρώσεις των ww μια φορά με χειροκρότησαν για 200γραμμάρια που είχα χάσει και είπα "καλέ σιγά την απώλεια, τι με χειροκροτείται?" 
κι η συντόνιστριά μας με μάλωσε και μου είπε πως στην ελάχιστη απώλεια είναι που χρειάζομαι το μπράβο και το χειροκρότημα για να τονωθώ περισσότερο και να αγωνιστώ περισσότερο.

Εγώ δεν είχα προλάβει να κάνω τότε το πρόγραμμα συντήρησης γιατί έκλεισαν τα ww. Μήπως το έχεις?
Κι αν ναι σε παρακαλώ γράψτο.
Φιλάκια πολλά

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ!ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΩΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ?ΤΩΝ WW?ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΑ ΠΧ.ΣΥΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΛΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ,ΕΧΩ ΕΚΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΨΑΧΝΩ.ΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΕΣ!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!  :Smile: , :Smile: , :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by GLUKOULA28_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ!ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΩΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ?ΤΩΝ WW?ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΑ ΠΧ.ΣΥΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΛΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ,ΕΧΩ ΕΚΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΨΑΧΝΩ.ΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΕΣ!
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ! ,,


Νομίζω πως επιβάλλεται να φτιάξουμε ένα καινούριο τόπικ όπου εκεί θα γράφουμε μόνο τους πόντους φαγητών και οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληροφορία απαραίτητη για να ακολουθήσει κάποιος την δίαιτα των ww.
έτσι όποιος τις χρειάζεται απλά να εκτυπώνει τις σελλίδες αυτού του τόπικ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Μπράβο Νεφελάκι,
Είχα ξεκινήσει κι εγώ να φτιάχνω το ίδιο τόπικ.
Αλλά μόλις είδα πως με είχες προλάβει το έσβησα,
Πιστεύω ότι έτσι θα βοηθηθούμε όλοι και ιδιαίτερα τα άτομα που δεν έχουν καθόλου υλικό πληροφόρησης από τα ww όπως έχουμε εμείς.
θα σας γράψω και συνταγές των ww από βιβλίο συνταγών που έχω.

Μόνο προσοχή για απορίες και διευκρινήσεις να γράφουμε εδώ ότι χρειαζόμαστε για να μην γεμίσει εκείνο το τόπικ.

----------


## Nefeli-

ναι! παιδια συγνώμη που δεν έγραψα τα ονόματα όσων ανέβασαν σχετικά ποστς απλά τα είχα μαζεμένα και τα έβαλα. εννοείται ότι πριν τα ανεβάσω εγώ άλλοι μπήκαν στον κόπο να τα γράψουν και τους ευχαριστώ. θα ανεβάσω τις ξένες κουζίνες σύντομα

----------


## GLUKOULA28

σασ ευχαριστουμεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεε!ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ ΣΟΥ,ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ!ΜΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΑΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ! :Smile: , :Smile: , :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

ΝΕΦΕΛΑΚΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.
ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.
ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΑΚΙ "ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ" ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΓΑΝΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ 8,5 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΩΣ 4 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.
ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ . ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ.

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΕΑ. ΖΥΓΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΙ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΚΙΛΟ
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο Αμαλία, συνέχισε έτσι!!!  :Smile:

----------


## layza

Amalia τους πλακι γιγαντες τοσο τους αναγραφει 8,5!
εσυ για αυτους λες??
βρε παιδια θυμιστε μου γιατι την εκανα καποιο διαστημα αλλα την αφησα,
θα βοηθουσε σε περιοδο νηστειας??εχει επιλογες?? 
να ορμησω παλι παρεα σας?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by layza_
> Amalia τους πλακι γιγαντες τοσο τους αναγραφει 8,5!
> εσυ για αυτους λες??
> βρε παιδια θυμιστε μου γιατι την εκανα καποιο διαστημα αλλα την αφησα,
> θα βοηθουσε σε περιοδο νηστειας??εχει επιλογες?? 
> να ορμησω παλι παρεα σας?


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

ΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΓΑΝΤΕΣ ΠΛΑΚΙ ΛΕΩ. ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΥΡΝΟ ΜΕ ΣΑΛΤΣΑ. ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΣΕΡΒΙΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΤΑΒΕΡΝΕΣ. ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟΡΗΣΑ.

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΗΣΤΕΙΑ.... ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΗΤΩ, ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΛΑΣ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΝΗΣΤΕΙΑΣ.
ΑΠΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΤΗ ΝΗΣΤΕΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΡΩΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ Η ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΟΒΟΡΑ.
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΡΓΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ.
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ .... ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ.
ΠΑΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΟΛΟΓΟ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΣΑΚΩΝΟΜΟΥΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΩ ΚΡΕΑΣ. ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ WW ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΕΝΤΩΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΝΗΣΤΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΗΠΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΨΑΡΙ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΝΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## layza

ευχαριστω!!
οκ τοτε παρεα και εγω..ξανα αλλα με τις συμβουλες σας σε οποιοδηποτε 
λαθος μετρησης των ποντων!!οκ??

----------


## layza

4) Συνιστάται να καταναλώνετε τουλάχιστον 2 μερίδες γαλακτομικών προιόντων την ημέρα (3 για τους έφηβους και τις γυναίκες άνω των 55 ετών)
amalia

ρωτω εγω τωρα
α) αν τρωω αμυγδαλα ή μπροκολο δεν αναπληρωνω το ασβεστιο??
β) το τυρι τοφου το νηστισημο (σογιας)ποσους ποντους εχει??

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by layza_
> 4) Συνιστάται να καταναλώνετε τουλάχιστον 2 μερίδες γαλακτομικών προιόντων την ημέρα (3 για τους έφηβους και τις γυναίκες άνω των 55 ετών)
> amalia
> 
> ρωτω εγω τωρα
> α) αν τρωω αμυγδαλα ή μπροκολο δεν αναπληρωνω το ασβεστιο??
> β) το τυρι τοφου το νηστισημο (σογιας)ποσους ποντους εχει??


NAI ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΟΣΠΡΙΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΜΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΖΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΡΥΖΙΟΥ.

ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΟΓΙΟΤΥΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ. ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΤΩΝ WW ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ. ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΗΣΥΧΗ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΜΗ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΩΝΩ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΕΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΣΤ ΤΟΥ ΦΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΥΡΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΒΑΖΩ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΣΤΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΕΩΝΩ 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ MIA ΦΕΤΑ LIGHT GOUDA.

AN ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ /100ΓΡ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ / 100ΓΡ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΦΟΥ ΓΡΑΨΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΔΩΣΕΙ.

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΗΣΤΙΣΙΜΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ ΚΑΡΥΔΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ ΣΟΓΙΑΣ. ΘΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ. 

ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ.
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## layza

σ'ευχαριστω πολυ! καλη δυναμη και κουραγιο σε ολες-ους μας!
εχω 22 ποντους οποτε λεμε
1 φετα μαυρο ψωμι 2
1φετα σογιοτυρι 1
μηλο το παιρνουμε ήοχι?
μοσχαρακι λεμονατο με λιγο πιλαφι 15
σαλατα 2 το λαδι
20

----------


## marw_ed

Γεια σε ολους. Αποφάσισα έπειτα από αρκετη σκέψη να αρχίσω αυριο ww. Εχω μια τελευταια ερώτηση. Σε αυτήν τη λίστα με τους πόντους που έχετε ετοιμάσει στις μερίδες φαγητών είναι υπολογισμένο και το λαδι; π.χ. εκεί που λέει ?κοτόπουλο λεμονάτο με πατάτες, μια μεριδα 9 πόντοι?, συμπεριλαμβάνει και το λάδι της μερίδας ή πρέπει να το μετρήσω χώρια;

Σας ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω (εννοώ να μην κουραστω και τα παρατησω) γιατι έχω πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μου!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

LAYZA, OXI ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕΤΡΑΜΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ, ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΟΠΩΣ Η ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΦΥΛΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΚΑ ΚΛΠ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΣ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ. ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΝΤΑΙ 2 ΕΩΣ 3 ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ.
ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΥΜΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙΣ 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ. ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΧΥΜΟΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΟΣ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ.


ΜΑΡΩ,
ΝΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΤΟΙΜΩΝ ΦΑΓΗΤΩΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ. ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ.

ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΑΓΗΤΟΥ ΣΟΥ.

ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΕΣΤΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΓΛΥΚΟΞΙΝΟ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΜΕ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ.
ΜΕΤΡΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ ΥΛΙΚΩΝ ΣΟΥ

ΕΣΤΩ
1) 400ΓΡ. ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ ΦΙΛΕΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΙ=8
2) 4 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΛΑΔΙ =4
3) 1 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥΣΤΑΡΔΑ =0
4) 2 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΕΣ ΣΟΓΙΑ ΣΩΣ =0
5) 1 ΠΟΤΗΡΑΚΙ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΡΑΣΙ ΛΕΥΚΟ =0
6) 3 ΠΙΠΕΡΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ =0
7) 2 ΚΑΡΟΤΑ =0
8) 1 ΝΤΟΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ =0
9) 1 ΚΡΕΜΜΥΔΙ ΞΕΡΟ =0
10) ΛΙΓΑ ΜΑΝΙΤΑΡΙΑ =0
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ = 12

ΣΕ ΓΟΥΩΚ Ή ΑΝΤΙΚΟΛΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΟΛΑΚΙ ΡΙΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΕΤΑ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΚΟΜΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ "ΤΣΙΓΑΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ" ΕΛΑΦΡΩΣ. ΡΙΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΚΟΜΜΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑΚΙΑ, ΣΒΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΣΑΚΙ, ΡΙΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΟΓΙΑ ΣΩΣ, ΤΗ ΜΟΥΣΤΑΡΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΙΓΟΒΡΑΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 40 ΛΕΠΤΑ.
ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ 2 "ΠΛΟΥΣΙΕΣ" ΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ ΑΞΙΑΣ ΜΟΛΙΣ 12 ΠΟΝΤΩΝ Ή 6 ΠΟΝΤΩΝ Η ΚΑΘΕ ΜΙΑ.
ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΣΕΡΒΙΡΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΡΥΖΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΣΤΑΝΟ.
ΑΝ ΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΙΑΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ 4 ΚΣ ΡΥΖΙ ΘΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ 2 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. 
ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΘΑ ΦΑΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΥΓΕΣΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΜΕ 8 ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΙ Ο ΣΥΖΥΓΟΣ ΤΡΕΛΛΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ.

ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑ.
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

μμμ τελεια συνταγη ακουγεται και με λιγες θερμιδες!!!! 
θα την τιμησω συντομα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marw_ed

Ναι οντως η συνταγη ακουγεται υπεροχη! Σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

ΚΑΛΕ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΤΕ?

ΜΑΡΩ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑ. ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΣ ΤΟΥς ΠΟΝΤΟΥς ΤΩΝ ΦΑΓΗΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΕΙΣ. ΕΤΣΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΙΟ ΥΓΙΕΙΝΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΑΦΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ .

----------


## p_k

Η απώλεια συνεχίζεται.
Αυτήν την εβδομάδα έχασα 200 γραμμάρια και κατέβηκα από τα 83,9 στα 83,7.
Συνολικά από τις 13 Μαίου που άρχισε η εφαρμογή του προγράμματος έχασα 19,3 κιλά και το ΒΜΙ μου κατέβηκε από το 31,8 στο 25,8.
Συνεχίζουμε...  :Smile:

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΑΦΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΤΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΤΟ 1 ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 13 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΤΩΝ WW.ΕΧΑΣΑ 1,5 ΚG,ΟΜΩΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ!


125ΚG ΑΡΧΙΣΑ 5/11.08
123.5ΚG 13/11/08

ΣΤΟΧΟΣ :65ΚG  :Smile: ), :Smile: )

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο, συνέχισε έτσι!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙΙ ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙ ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙ

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Ρ-Κ ΚΑΙ ΓΛΥΚΟΥΛΑ,
Η ΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ!!!!!

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΓΛΥΚΟΥΛΑ ΟΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΟΛΙΣ 1,5 ΚΙΛΟ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ. ΙΣΩΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ Η ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΤΩΝ WW ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΥΓΙΕΙΝΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΧΕΥΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΙΣΙΟ ΛΙΠΟΣ ΜΑΣ.

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ
ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

το τσιπουρο ποσες θερμιδες εχει?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> το τσιπουρο ποσες θερμιδες εχει?


ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΑΚΙ,
ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΥΖΟ 2 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ. ΟΜΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΟΥΖΟ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΖΑΧΑΡΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΠΟΤΕ,
ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ Η ΒΟΤΚΑ 1,5 ΠΟΝΤΟ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

διαβασα πως το 25αρακι εχει 140 θερμιδες :S

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> διαβασα πως το 25αρακι εχει 140 θερμιδες :S


OI ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΤΩΝ WW ΔΕΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΝΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ. 
ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΔΑ (40ΓΡ) ΤΣΙΠΟΥΡΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 2 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ, ΣΟΥ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΓΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΙΝΟΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΩΔΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΙΒΡΑΔΥΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ.

----------


## but_nice

γεια σας και καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!
να κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις;
κάπου διάβασα για flexi points όσα μακαρόνια νερόβραστα θες ή πατάτες.Μπορώ να τα ενσωματώσω στο προγραμμα μου;
ο κρητικός ντάκος (το κρίθινο παξιμάδι δηλαδη)πόσους πόντους λέτε να έχει;
τελικά το μήλο έχει 1 πόντο ή δεν χρεώνω πόντο;
η ντομάτα, το κολοκυθάκι κτλ δεν έχουν πόντους λογω του οτι θεωρείται σαλάτα ε;
ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## but_nice

και άλλη μια ερώτηση!!
ένας κύβος λαχανικών κνορ πόσους πόντους έχει?μπορω να τον χρησιμοποιήσω στα νερόβραστα μακαρόνια ή πατάτες των flexi points??

----------


## AMALIA_ed

BUT-NICE
καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας
ολα τα λαχανικά έχουν μηδενικούς πόντους εκτός από το αβοκάντο.
τα μακαρόνια όση ποσότητα θες έχουν 4 πόντους.
τα μακαρόνια ολικής άλεσης 3 πόντους
όσες πατάτες θες 2 πόντοι.
ο κρητικός ντάκος περίπου 100γρ έχει 4 πόντους.
το μήλο όπως και τα περισσότερα φρούτα έχουν μηδενικούς πόντους για τις εξαιρέσεις δες στο τόπικ weight watchers points.
όλων των ειδών οι κύβοι έχουν μηδενικούς πόντους και φυσικά για να μην πω επιβάλλεται να τους χρησιμοποιείς στα φαγητά σου για να νοστιμίζουν.
Καλή συνέχεια και καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Η απουσία μου οφείλεται στο ότι αύριο θα κάνω* για καθαρά προληπτικούς λόγους* γαστροσκόπηση και κολονοσκόπηση (για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου) και το τελευταίο τριήμερο ακολουθώ μια ειδική διατροφή (αποφεύγω φρούτα και λαχανικά, γαλακτοκομικά και μαύρο ψωμι για να καθαρίσει εντελώς το έντερο).
Από μεθαύριο επιστρέφω στην υγιεινή διατροφή και στο αγαπημένο μας πρόγραμμα!
Δεν σας κρύβω πως είμαι λίγο αγχωμένος για τις εξετάσεις, αλλά κάτι που είναι να γίνει ας γίνει!
Λόγω των περικοπών στο φαγητό, είμαι βέβαιος πως αυτό το τριήμερο έχασα βάρος και το καταλαβαίνω στα ρούχα μου.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!
Δεν σας έχω ξεχάσει, επανέρχομαι σύντομα!  :Smile:

----------


## hopa

καλα αποτελεσματα να χεις p_k και ευχομαι να γινουν ολα με ευκολια . .  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

P-K ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΕΥΡΗΜΑΤΑ.

----------


## but_nice

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> BUT-NICE
> καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας
> ολα τα λαχανικά έχουν μηδενικούς πόντους εκτός από το αβοκάντο.
> τα μακαρόνια όση ποσότητα θες έχουν 4 πόντους.
> τα μακαρόνια ολικής άλεσης 3 πόντους
> όσες πατάτες θες 2 πόντοι.
> ο κρητικός ντάκος περίπου 100γρ έχει 4 πόντους.
> το μήλο όπως και τα περισσότερα φρούτα έχουν μηδενικούς πόντους για τις εξαιρέσεις δες στο τόπικ weight watchers points.
> ...


ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!η αλήθεια είναι ότι μπερδεύτηκα λίγο με το μήλο και το αχλάδι γιατί στο άλλο τόπικ ενώ έχει τα φρούτα μηδενικά σε άλλο σημείο αλλού τα δίνει με 1 πόντο. όλα καλά όμως!
Μια ερώτηση για να δω αν εμπέδωσα:
100 γρ ντάκο και 1 τριμμένη ντοματα = 4+0 =4 (σωστά :Wink: 
μπρόκολο νερόβραστο με αλάτι +πατάτες όσες θέλω=0+2=2
αλήθεια μπρόκολο,λαχανάκια βρυξελλών, κουνουπίδι κτλ νερόβραστα μπορώ να φάω όσα θέλω;;
ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by but_nice_
> 
> ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!η αλήθεια είναι ότι μπερδεύτηκα λίγο με το μήλο και το αχλάδι γιατί στο άλλο τόπικ ενώ έχει τα φρούτα μηδενικά σε άλλο σημείο αλλού τα δίνει με 1 πόντο. όλα καλά όμως!
> Μια ερώτηση για να δω αν εμπέδωσα:
> 100 γρ ντάκο και 1 τριμμένη ντοματα = 4+0 =4 (σωστά
> μπρόκολο νερόβραστο με αλάτι +πατάτες όσες θέλω=0+2=2
> αλήθεια μπρόκολο,λαχανάκια βρυξελλών, κουνουπίδι κτλ νερόβραστα μπορώ να φάω όσα θέλω;;
> ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υποστήριξη!


TO ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΝΤΑΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ.
ΟΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ Ή ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΤΑ WW ΕΙΧΑΝ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ, ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΡΙΟΝΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ.
ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΤΟ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΔΕΝΙΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ ΣΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΤΑΤΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΑΝΑΦΕΡΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΠΤΙΚΟ "ΠΟΣΑ ΠΙΑ ΝΕΡΟΒΡΑΣΤΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ Ή ΠΑΤΑΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?" ΤΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΗΚΕ FLEXIPOINTS. 
ΣΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ WEIGHT WATCHERS POINTS πΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΞΕ Η ΝΕΦΕΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ FLEXIPOINTS.

TΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΡΩΤΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΣ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΥΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ. ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΔΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΗΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΦΡΟΥΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΗ ΣΤΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ.
Σ' ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΡΥΣΑ ΚΛΕΙΔΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΤΩΝ WW ΛΕΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 3 ΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ (300ΓΡ) ΚΑΙ 2 ΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ ΦΡΟΥΤΩΝ (200ΓΡ). 
ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΚΡΑΤΙΕΤΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΗ ΧΟΥΦΤΑ: TO MHλΟ, ΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΚΙΝΟ, Η ΤΟΜΑΤΑ, Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΡΟΥΛΙΟΥ. ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΗΡΙ ΧΥΜΟΣ ΦΡΟΥΤΩΝ Ή ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ.
ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΕΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΑ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΜΗΛΟ Ή ΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΜΠΟΛ ΣΑΛΑΤΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΙΝΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΕ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΕΚΝΕΥΡΙΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΣΩ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ "ΑΜΑΡΤΩΛΑ" ΕΔΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΟΥΝ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ . ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΦΕΥΓΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ

----------


## GLUKOULA28

KAΛΗΜΕΡΑ!Ο ΣΤΟΧΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ,ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ P-K,ΑΜΑΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ.ΟΙ ΝΕΕΣ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ 1.5 ΚG ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ!ΑΡΑ ΑΠΟ 5/11-21/11 ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ 3ΚG,ΑΛΛΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ 6.ΔΕΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΘΗΚΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΓΕΛΟΥΣΕ,ΑΦΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΑ,ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΟΥ,ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑΝ,ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΙΤΗΣ,ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ,ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΑΤΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΤΩΝ WW.ΕΧΩ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΥΠΩΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΣΜΟ.ΧΑΧΑ

ΑΡΧΙΚΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ 5/11 125ΚG
13/11 -1,5 ΚG,21/11 -1,5KG(AΠΩΛΕΙΑ 3KG) 
125-3KG=122KG GIOUPIIIIII!! :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by GLUKOULA28_
> KAΛΗΜΕΡΑ!Ο ΣΤΟΧΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ,ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ P-K,ΑΜΑΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ.ΟΙ ΝΕΕΣ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ 1.5 ΚG ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ!ΑΡΑ ΑΠΟ 5/11-21/11 ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ 3ΚG,ΑΛΛΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ 6.ΔΕΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΘΗΚΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΓΕΛΟΥΣΕ,ΑΦΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΑ,ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΟΥ,ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΑΝ,ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΙΤΗΣ,ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ,ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΑΤΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΤΩΝ WW.ΕΧΩ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΥΠΩΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΣΜΟ.ΧΑΧΑ
> 
> ΑΡΧΙΚΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ 5/11 125ΚG
> 13/11 -1,5 ΚG,21/11 -1,5KG(AΠΩΛΕΙΑ 3KG) 
> 125-3KG=122KG GIOUPIIIIII!!


GLYKOULA
ΤΙ ευχάριστα νέα είναι αυτά!!!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ
Να δεις που πολύ γρήγορα και χωρίς ιδιαίτερες στερήσεις θα χάσεις αρκετά κιλά.

κι εγώ γι'αυτό λάτρεψα τα ww. Aκριβώς επειδή δεν νιώθεις στερημένος και μπορείς άνετα να πας σε μια ταβέρνα ή σ'ενα εστιατόριο και να φας κι άλλα πράγματα εκτός από ψητό κοτόπουλο ή μπριζόλα.
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!!!
Οι εξετάσεις έγιναν και ήταν πεντακάθαρες!  :Smile: 
Επιστροφή στο πρόγραμμα και απ' ό,τι βλέπω προστέθηκαν νέοι φίλοι/ες!
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!!!
Σήμερα νιώθω πολύ αισιόδοξος και με ανεβασμένη ψυχολογία! 

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:
-----------

2 φέτες ψωμί για τοστ
με 40 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
150 ml φυσ. χυμός χωρίς ζάχαρη
30 γρ. μούσλι

Πόντοι 9,5
Υπόλοιπο: 18,5

----------


## but_nice

και πάλι ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση amalia.είμαι και σε περίοδο νηστείας τώρα και οι επιλογές μου είναι περιορισμένες. να εκμεταλλευτώ και να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα;
στα νερόβραστα μακαρόνια μπορώ να ρίξω επάνω σάλτσα ντομάτας και να υπολογίσω +2 πόντους λογω του λαδιού;
κοίταξα και στα ψάρια αλλά δεν το έχει: το ξέρετε το κοκκινόψαρο;είναι ένα ψάρι κατεψυγμένο που το φτιάχνουν βραστό.πόσους πόντους λέτε να έχει;αν βάλω μέσα να βράσουν καρότο και σέλινο;
καλημέρα σε όλους!

----------


## marw_ed

Καλησπερα σε ολες και σε ολους. Σημερα ξεκινησα τη διατροφή, εφαγα 25 πόντους (οσους επρεπε δηλαδη) και τωρα αισθανομαι υπεροχα!! Εχω μερικες ερωτησεις

1)Τα δημητριακα cheerios, αυτά που είναι σαν δαχτυλίδια και ειναι ολικής αλέσεως με μελι και αμυγδαλα ποσο να τα υπολογισω; Σαν αυτά που λετε 6ΚΣ 2π;

2)Ο σολομός ψητός πόσο να τον υπολογίσω (στη λιστα λετε για καπνιστο και νωπο (?)

Αυτά για την ωρα. 

Αμαλία αυριο θα φτιαξω το γλυκοξινο κατοπουλο με λαχανικα και θασου πω εντυπώσεις.

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους και ολες

----------


## AMALIA_ed

κΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ
P-K πΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΣΟΥ.
ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΧΘΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΚΑΘΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΝΕΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ SOFTWARE ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΤΡΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΩ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΘΥΡΑ ΝΕΥΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΡΙΣΗΣ.
ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΗΣΙΟ, ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΗΣ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑΣ, ΜΟΛΙΣ 200ΓΡ ΕΧΑΣΑ.

BUT- NICE
ΟΤΑΝ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΣΑΛΤΣΟΥΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΘΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΔΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΣΟΥ. ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝ ΕΣΥ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΣΑΛΤΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ 4 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΛΑΔΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ 2 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΛΑΔΙΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ 2 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.
ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΝΕΡΟΒΡΑΣΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΣΑΛΤΣΕΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΒΡΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ, ΕΤΣΙ "ΠΙΝΟΥΝ" ΤΑ ΖΟΥΜΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΝΟΣΤΙΜΕΣ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ Η ΣΑΛΤΣΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΝΙΤΑΡΙΑ, ΠΙΠΕΡΙΑ, ΜΕΛΙΤΖΑΝΑ, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟ, ΚΡΕΜΜΥΔΙ ΞΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΚΕΛΙΔΑ ΣΚΟΡΔΟ. 
ΑΝ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ ΨΙΛΟΚΟΜΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΕΣ ΕΛΙΕΣ (ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΒΑΖΟ ΣΤΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ) ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟ 0,5 ΠΟΝΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΗ ΡΙΓΑΝΗ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΗ ΓΕΥΣΗ ΑΦΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΑΠΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΣΑΛΤΣΑ ΠΟΥΤΑΝΕΣΚΑ.

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΥΤΗ ΣΑΛΤΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΕΤΑ ΤΥΡΙ ΦΥΤΙΚΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ. ΑΥΤΟ ΛΙΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΕΙ ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΓΕΥΣΗ. ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΗΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟΨΑΡΟ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΩ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΥΘΡΙΝΙ 2,5 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ 120ΓΡ.
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΡΟΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΛΛΗΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΛΟΚΥΘΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΕΜΜΥΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΗΡΑΚΙ ΚΡΑΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΙΣ 0 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΨΑΡΟΣΟΥΠΑ.
ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΣΑΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΑΤΑ ΑΝ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα!
τυρι κατσικισιο εννοεις και το κατικι δομοκου?
τα 100γρ. εχουν 178kcal οποτε τα υπολιζω σαν ποντους με βαση τιν καρτα με τις θερμιδες που εχετε δωσει?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by marw_
> Καλησπερα σε ολες και σε ολους. Σημερα ξεκινησα τη διατροφή, εφαγα 25 πόντους (οσους επρεπε δηλαδη) και τωρα αισθανομαι υπεροχα!! Εχω μερικες ερωτησεις
> 
> 1)Τα δημητριακα cheerios, αυτά που είναι σαν δαχτυλίδια και ειναι ολικής αλέσεως με μελι και αμυγδαλα ποσο να τα υπολογισω; Σαν αυτά που λετε 6ΚΣ 2π;
> 
> 2)Ο σολομός ψητός πόσο να τον υπολογίσω (στη λιστα λετε για καπνιστο και νωπο (?)
> 
> Αυτά για την ωρα. 
> 
> ...


ΜΑΡΩ,
ΓΙΑ ΤΑ CHEERIOS, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΛΙ. ΘΑ ΤΑ ΕΒΑΖΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΚΟΡΝ ΦΛΕΙΚΣ ΜΕ ΜΟΥΣΛΙ & ΜΕ ΖΑΧΑΡΗ ΠΟΥ ΟΙ 2Κ.Σ.(30ΓΡ) ΕΧΟΥΝ 2,5 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.
ΓΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΤΑ 100ΓΡ ΠΟΣΑ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ/100ΓΡ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΙΝΑΚΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ. ΓΡΑΨΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΡΙΟ.

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΟΛΟΜΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΗΡΕΣ ΦΡΕΣΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΨΗΣΕΣ. ΘΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΟΣΟ ΤΟΝ ΝΩΠΟ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ 5 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ 120ΓΡ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΧΥ ΨΑΡΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΓΙΕΙΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΟ.

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΛΥΚΟΞΙΝΟ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟ.

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> καλημερα!
> τυρι κατσικισιο εννοεις και το κατικι δομοκου?
> τα 100γρ. εχουν 178kcal οποτε τα υπολιζω σαν ποντους με βαση τιν καρτα με τις θερμιδες που εχετε δωσει?


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ,
ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ, ΕΝΩ ΟΙ ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΤΡΟΦΗ.

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΙΚΙ ΔΟΜΟΚΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΥΡΙ ΚΑΤΣΙΚΙΣΙΟ ΛΑΙΤ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ 1 ΜΕΡΙΔΑ = 30 ΓΡ = 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ.

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και η ζυγαριά για δεύτερη συνεχόμενη εβδομάδα έδειξε -200 γραμμάρια.
Από 83,7 κατέβηκα στα 83,5.
Όπως γράφουν τα βιβλιαράκια του προγράμματος, στασιμότητα μπορεί να έχουμε όταν σημειώνεται απώλεια βάρους κάτω από 250 γρ. την εβδομάδα, για τουλάχιστον τρεις εβδομάδες.
ʼρα, δεν έχουμε ακόμη στασιμότητα...
Φυσικά, κάθε απώλεια βάρους, ακόμη και η πιο μικρή, είναι σημαντική. Αυτό το λέω και για την Αμαλία που έχασε όπως κι εγώ 200 γραμμάρια και για όλους όσους έχουν παρόμοια αποτελέσματα.
Μπράβο και στη GLUKOULA28!

Πάμε όλοι καλά και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά!!!  :Smile:

----------


## marw_ed

Αμαλια το κοτοπουλο ηταν πολύ νοστιμο. Μεχρι και στον φιλο μου αρεσε ο οποιος δεν κανει διατροφη! Το κρασί κ η σογια σως δινουν υπεροχη γευση και δεν καταλαβαινεις ότι το λαδι είναι λιγοστο. 

Λοιπον, τα 100γρ Cheerios εχουν 391 Kcal κ 5γρ λιπη.

Δηλαδη τα ψαρια και το κρεας τα ζυγιζουμε πριν τα μαγειρέψουμε. Οκ!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

ΜΑΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ.
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΑ ΤΑ CHEERIOS ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΤΑ-ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ΤΩΝ WW KAI ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ:
TA 100GR ΕΙΝΑΙ 7 ΠΟΝΤΟΙ, ΕΝΩ ΤΑ 30ΓΡ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ 2 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. ΣΟΥ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΖΥΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΝ ΤΡΩΣ 3 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙΣ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΑ 40 ΓΡ ΕΧΟΥΝ 3 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 50ΓΡ ΕΧΟΥΝ 3,5 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.

ΟΙ ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΜΕΝΟ ΚΡΕΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΡΙ.
ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΟΙ 5 ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ 120ΓΡ ΤΟΥ ΣΟΛΟΜΟΥ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΨΗΜΕΝΟΣ.

P-K ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΣΗ. ΟΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΑΜΕ. ΚΑΙ Η ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ. ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΤΟΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΕΠΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ. ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΣΚΗΘΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΒΑΛΕ ΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΣΑΣ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΩ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΕΣ LIGHT ΜΕΤΡΗΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ WW.
ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΗΞΙΜΟ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΟDEM ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΜΟΥ. ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΚΑΝΑ ΔΥΟ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΤΟ ΝΕΦΕΛΑΚΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ????
ΜΑΣ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ!!!.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ΟΙ λιαστες ντοματες ποσους ποντουσ εχουν αν τις εχς στραγγιξει και πληνει οποτε δεν εχουν καθολου λαδι?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

α και το παστελι επεισης

----------


## marw_ed

Αμαλια σε ευχαριστουμε πολύ! 

Εγω στα απλα δημητριακα που ετρωγα υπολογιζα 6ΚΣ 2π γιατι ετσι το ειδα στη λιστα που εχετε φτιαξει. Αλλα καλυτερα θα τα ζυγιζω, εχεις δικιο.

Περιμενω κι άλλες συνταγες με ανυπομονησία (όταν εχεις χρονο βεβαια, δεν βιάζομαι. Εχω πολύ μέλλον!!!! )

----------


## AMALIA_ed

KΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

ΜΑΡΩ ΜΟΥ,
ΖΥΓΙΣΕ ΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΕΤΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΡΟ. ΑΝ 30ΓΡ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ 4 ΚΟΥΤ. ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΡΩΙ ΘΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΩΛΑΚΙ ΣΟΥ.

ΖΩΙΤΣΑ,
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΛΙΑΣΤΕΣ ΝΤΟΜΑΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ. ΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΛΑΔΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΡΟΥΦΗΞΕΙ Η ΝΤΟΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ ΟΣΟ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΥΝΕΙΣ, ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ.
ΣΤΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΑΣΤΕΣ ΝΤΟΜΑΤΕΣ ΞΕΡΕΣ ΣΕ ΣΑΚΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΜΕ 0 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. ΣΟΥ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑΣ ΕΚΕΙΝΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΥΝΕΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. 
ΟΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ 1 ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΠΑΣΤΕΛΙ (40ΓΡ) ΕΧΕΙ 4 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ευχαριστω αμαλια¨ :Smile: 
για σημερα εκανα το γλυκοξινο κοτοπουλο και απο μια μπουκιτσα που δοκιμασα χθες ηταν πεντανοστιμο!!!!!!!!!
εισαι θεα :P
οποτε εχεις χρονο να μας γραψεις και καμια αλλη συνταγη ετσι Light!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αμαλια μου μολις εφαγα το γλυκοξινο κοτοπουλο, οχι απλα υπεροχο ηταν τελειο!
το συνδιασα μαλιστα και με ρυζι του ungle bens chinese style που ηταν με σαλτσα σογιας, επειδη ομως εγραφε πωε περιεχει συσαμελαιο στουσ ποντους του ρυζιου προσθεσα εναν ακομη ποντο!
απιστευτο γευμα και χορταστικο καθως και με μικρη σαλατα... σκας πραγματικα!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΑΚΙ
ΟΤΑΝ ΤΡΩΣ ΕΛΑΦΡΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΟΣΤΙΜΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΦΕΥΓΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΛΑΣΣΙΚΟ ΜΕΝΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΔΙΑΙΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΨΗΤΟΥ ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ, ΜΠΡΙΖΟΛΑΣ Ή ΜΠΙΦΤΕΚΙ ΜΕ ΣΑΛΑΤΑ , 
ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ, ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΕΠΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΣΟΥ.
ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΩΝ WW ΜΑΣ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΜΑΣ ΠΙΟ ΥΓΙΕΙΝΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΕΣ-ΣΥΝΤΑΓΕΣ , ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΙΚΙΛΙΑ, ΜΑΣ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΕΣ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ Η ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΚΙΛΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΕΛΘΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ.
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΣΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ WEIGHT WATCHERS POINTS ΣΑΣ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΗ ΣΟΥΦΛΕ ΜΕ ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΣΑΣ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΤΕ.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!
Τι κάνετε; όλα καλά;
Αποφάσισα από σήμερα να ζυγίζομαι κάθε Σάββατο, αντί για Τρίτη, για διάφορους λόγους. Έτσι το είχα ξεκινήσει στην αρχή και είναι η μέρα που με βολεύει, αφού και στα ww όταν λειτουργούσαν κάθε Σάββατο πήγαινα (ανελλιπώς και ως ισόβιο μέλος).
Έτσι λοιπό, ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά και με μεγάλη μου χαρά διαπίστωσα ότι έχασα άλλα 700 γραμμάρια, φτάνοντας στα 82,8 (από 83,5 την Τρίτη που μας πέρασε).
Στόχος μου είναι τα 78 κιλά. Σύμφωνα με το βιβλιαράκι των WW, το βάρος μου ανάλογα με το ύψος μου (1,80) θα πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ 65 και 81 κιλών.
Έμειναν επομένως 4,8 κιλά μέχρι το στόχο.
Συνεχίζουμε και μπαίνουμε στην 30ή εβδομάδα.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συμπαράσταση και τη βοήθεια!  :Smile: 
Μόνο έτσι μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε, να το ξέρετε, ενθαρρύνοντας ο ένας τον άλλο.

Σήμερα έφαγα

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:
-----------

1,5 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης
2 φέτες ψωμί για τοστ με 30 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
1 σοκολατάκι γάλακτος (10 γρ.)

8,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας: 19,5 πόντοι

Καλημέρα σας και να πιστεύετε σ' αυτό που κάνετε!
Ανεξαρτήτως δυσκολιών και εμποδίων, το αποτέλεσμα θα έρθει.

----------


## Frosso

Ekana tin dieta ton WW paleotera alla eho hasi to vivliaraki me tus pontus (to iha apo Agglia). Yparhi tropos na to vro? Euharisto

P.S. imun poly euharistimeni me to programma ke thelo na to xanakano

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ,

P-K,
ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΠΑΣ ΠΑΑΑΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ.
ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ 5 ΚΙΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΣΟΥ!!!
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ.

ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ . ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΞΕΦΕΥΓΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΤΟ Σ/Κ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΖΕΨΩ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΑΜΙΕΥΣΗ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ.

ΤΟΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ. ΕΧΑΣΑ 600ΓΡ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΗΚΑ ΣΤΑ 69,1 KGR.

P-K,
EXEIΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ?
ΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΓΡΑΨΕ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ ΠΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ.

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Frosso_
> Ekana tin dieta ton WW paleotera alla eho hasi to vivliaraki me tus pontus (to iha apo Agglia). Yparhi tropos na to vro? Euharisto
> 
> P.S. imun poly euharistimeni me to programma ke thelo na to xanakano


ΦΡΟΣΩ,
ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ.
ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ.
ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ WEIGHT WATCERS POINTS. EΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ ΦΑΓΗΤΩΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΩΝ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΕΘΝΗΣ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΑΚΙ.
ΚΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΚΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ.
ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΜΗ ΔΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ.
ΕΔΩ ΒΟΗΘΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΣΥ ΩΣ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ WW ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ "ΚΑΚΟΤΟΠΙΕΣ".
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ.

----------


## Tricky_Spider

το κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης ποσους ποντους εχει;
και ποσους αυτο με το τυρι μεσα;

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Tricky_Spider_
> το κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης ποσους ποντους εχει;
> και ποσους αυτο με το τυρι μεσα;


Το μεγάλο κουλούρι 70γρ έχει 4 ποντους 
1 λεπτό έχει 2 πόντους.
Αυτό με το τυρί δεν γνωρίζουμε.
τους πόντους θα τους βρίσκεις στο τόπικ weight watchers points.
καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,
αχ έχω όρεξη για κουβεντούλα αλλά κανείς δεν είναι εδώ.
γράψτε και καμιά εμπειρία βρε παιδιά, βοηθάει όλους μας να μοιραζόμαστε τις εμπειρίες μας, τα παθήματά μας κλπ.
επίσης μπορεί να ανακαλύψατε μια ωραία έλαφριά συνταγή τόσο φαγητού ή και σνακ καλό είναι να την μοιραστείτε μαζί μας.

Εγώ για παράδειγμα το Σ/Κ που πέρασε ξέφυγα εντελώς από τους πόντους μου. Πήγαμε σ'ενα ταβερνάκι με τον άνδρα μου που είχαμε να πάμε καιρό και αναστέναξαν κυριολεκτικά τα κοψίδια. χε χε χα χα Μάλιστα χθες το πρωί η ζυγαριά έδειξε και μισό κιλό πάνω. Παρ' ολ' αυτά δεν εγκατέλειψα, συνέχισα το πρόγραμμά μου κανονικά έκανα και την ασκησούλα μου και σήμερα το πρωί είχε εξαφανιστεί το μισό κιλό και επιπλεόν 100γρ.
Θέλω να πω, να μην στεναχωριέστε για τις ατασθαλίες που γίνονται κατά καιρούς. ʼνθρωποι είμαστε και φυσικά είχουμε και τις αδυναμίες μας κι όχι καλοκουρδισμένα ρομπότ. Συνέπεια στον αγώνα θέλει.

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Frosso

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Επειδή δεν έχω συνηθίσει ακόμα τον χώρο μπορείτε να μου πείτε που θα βρώ το τοπικ με το Weight Watchers Points? 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 
Φρόσω

Είναι περίπου 10 χρόνια που έκανα την δίαιτα αλλά αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι ακολουθώντας το πρόγραμμα έχανα περίπου 400-500 γραμμάρια την εβδομάδα. Επίσης αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι ότι η υπεύθυνη μας είχε πει να ζυγιζόμαστε μόνο μια φορά την εβδομάδα για να μην απογοητευόμαστε αν κάναμε κάποια ατασθαλία (την οποία φυσικά σημειώναμε)
Αν θυμηθώ και κάτι άλλο στην πορεία θα το μοιραστώ μαζί σας

----------


## AMALIA_ed

FROSSO,
Μπες στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση και θα βρεις πολλές πληροφορίες για το flexipoints των WW.

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=1

Έτσι λέγεται πια. Είναι λίγο πιο βελτιωμένο από αυτό που έκανες πριν 10 χρόνια.
Όλα τα φρούτα και λαχανικά εκτός κάποιων εξαιρέσεων τα έχει με μηδενικούς πόντους.
Επίσης σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να τρως απεριόριστη ποσότητα νερόβραστων ζυμαρικών με μόνο 4 πόντους και νερόβραστες ή ψητές πατάτες με μόλις 2 πόντους.
Δίνει bonus πόντων με την άσκηση και άλλα πολλά.

Σ'αυτό το τόπικ θα βρεις πληροφορίες για το πως θα υπολογίσεις τον αριθμό των πόντων που πρέπει να λαμβάνεις καθημερινά προκειμένου να έχεις απώλεια βάρους.

FROSSO,
απώλεια 400 με 500 γρ την εβδομάδα είναι πολύ καλά. Είναι δύο κιλά το μήνα και σε ένα χρόνο είναι 24 κιλά χωρίες ιδιαίτερη πείνα και στέρηση, αφού άμα κάνεις σωστή διαχείριση των εβδομαδιαίων πόντων σου και την πίτσα τρως και το χάμπουργκερ, και τον μουσακά ακόμα, φαγητά εντελώς απαγορευμένα σε άλλες δίαιτες.

Ναι, ζυγιζόμαστε μία φορά την εβδομάδα (εφόσον η περιέργεια δεν σε τρώει όπως αντίθετα συμβαίνει με μένα) και επίσης το θετικό ή αρνητικό ισοζύγιο πόντων μίας εβδομάδας δεν μεταφέρεται στην επόμενη.

Το σημαντικό είναι να ενημερώνεις το ημερολόγιο διατροφής καθημερινά και τα κιλά θα πάρουν τον δρόμο της μεγάλης φυγής!!!!

Εδώ στηρίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλον, λύνουμε απορίες, όσο το επιτρέπει η προηγούμενη εμπειρία μας από το πρόγραμμα τότε που το κάναμε όταν λειτουργούσαν τα ww.
Να μοιραστείς μαζί μας ότι θυμάσαι από την προηγούμενη εμπειρία σου καθώς και μικρά μυστικά ή συνταγές για light φαγητά, σνακ και γλυκά.

Καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι.

----------


## anna*1979*

ουφ!καλημερα κι απο μενα.αν σας πω οτι πρωτη φορα ακουω για αυτη τη διατροφη τι θα πειτε?μου φαινεται ομως ενδιαφερουσα.σχετικα ευκολη για μενα που πριν 3 χρονια εκανα θερμιδομετρηση για 4 μηνες και κατεγραφα το παραμικρο που ετρωγα.εκανα το ερωτηματολογιο και μου βγηκε 21.μπορει καποιος απο δω και περα να μου πει τί κανω>?ποσους ποντους την μερα πρεπει να παιρνω και τι απαγορεyetai ?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

anna*1979*,
Μπες στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση και θα βρεις πολλές πληροφορίες για το flexipoints των WW.

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=1


εδω εχει γινει μια καταγραφη με τους ποντους των φαγητων...
μπες και διαβασετο και για οτι αποροια απλως ρωτησε μας  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by anna*1979*_
> ουφ!καλημερα κι απο μενα.αν σας πω οτι πρωτη φορα ακουω για αυτη τη διατροφη τι θα πειτε?μου φαινεται ομως ενδιαφερουσα.σχετικα ευκολη για μενα που πριν 3 χρονια εκανα θερμιδομετρηση για 4 μηνες και κατεγραφα το παραμικρο που ετρωγα.εκανα το ερωτηματολογιο και μου βγηκε 21.μπορει καποιος απο δω και περα να μου πει τί κανω>?ποσους ποντους την μερα πρεπει να παιρνω και τι απαγορεyetai ?


ANNOYΛΑ,
ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ.
Μου θυμίζεις τον εαυτό μου. Έτσι κι εγώ πριν αρχίσω τα ww έκανα θερμιδομέτρηση. Τρομερά ψυχοφθόρο και αγχωτικό.
Όταν ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα των ww , ξαφνικά βρέθηκα να τρώω περισσότερο από πριν, αφού πλέον τα φρούτα και λαχανικά είχαν μηδενική αξία για την δίαιτά μου.
Έτσι την πρώτη εβδομάδα πήρα κιλά αντί να χάσω. Όμως ευτυχώς με παρότρυναν και οι άλλοι και τελικά πρίν καν εκπνεύσει η δεύτερη εβδομάδα είχα χάσει αυτό που είχα πάρει καθώς κι ένα επιπλέον κιλό..

Το πρόγραμμα διατροφής των ww δεν νομίζω πως είναι δίαιτα. Πρόγραμμα υγιεινής διατροφής είναι.
Καταρχήν δεν απαγορεύεται τίποτα. Όλα επιτρέπονται να τα φας. Αρκεί να καταγράφεις τους πόντους αυτών που τρώς σ'ενα ημερολόγιο και φυσικά να μην ξεπερνάς το ανώτερο όριο πόντων -στην περίπτωση σου τους 21 πόντους.
Αλλά κι αν ακόμα τους ξεπεράσεις μπορείς να εξοικονομήσεις πόντους τις υπόλοιπες ημέρες της εβδομάδας.
Το πρόγραμμα αυτό σιγά σιγά σε κάνει να κάνεις πιο υγιεινές επιλογές, σε παρακινεί -με τους πόντους δώρο- να βάλεις την άσκηση στην καθημερινότητά σου.

Από σένα εξαρτάται αν θα φας όλους τους ημερήσιους πόντους σου με μία καρμπονάρα (12 π) και με μία πάστα (9π) ή θα κάνεις πιό υγιεινές επιλογές όπως :

cornfleiks με άπαχο γάλα (4π) +
1 μήλο(0π) + 1 πορτοκάλι (0π)+
μοσχάρι φιλέτο ψητό 200γρ (7)+
8κ.σ. ρύζι (4π)+ 1 μπολ σαλάτα με 2 κ.γλ.λάδι (2π)+
1 bar (2π) + 1 γιαούρτι 2% (2π) 
σύνολο=21πόντους. 

εκτύπωσε από το τόπικ weight watcers points τους πόντους των έτοιμων φαγητών και τροφών, τις συνταγές κλπ, φτιάξε κι ένα μίνι ημερολόγιο που να χωρά στην τσάντα σου και ξεκίνα από αύριο κιόλας. Ζυγίσου, κατέγραψε τί έδειξε η ζυγαριά και βάλε ως πρώτο στόχο απώλειας το 10% του βάρους σου. Δηλαδή εάν για παράδειγμα είσαι 75 κιλά το 10% του βάρους σου είναι 7,5κιλά. Δηλαδή ο πρώτος στόχος είναι να φτάσεις τα 67,5 κιλά
Όταν θα πετύχεις τον πρώτο σου στόχο και θα το πανηγυρίζουμε τότε θα επαναπροσδιορίσεις έναν νέο στόχο σε περίπτωση που νιώθεις πως πρέπει να χάσεις κι άλλο.


Ότι χρειαστείς εμείς εδώ είμαστε όσο μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.
Καλό ξεκίνημα και Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## anna*1979*

amalia...ti na po?se ypereyxaristo gia ola osa mou eipes.nomizo katalava pos ginete.tha to xekiniso avrio kiolas.an einai dynaton mia teleytaia diefkrinisi:milame panta gia merides e?(opos sthn thermidometrisi)

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα, παιδιά!
Σας διαβάζω καθημερινά, αλλά λόγω αυξημένων υποχρεώσεων δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο για γράψιμο.
Εννοείται ότι συνεχίζω κανονικά το πρόγραμμα.
Αμαλία, μπράβο για την απώλεια!!! Συνέχισε έτσι!  :Smile: 
Καλη συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!
Από αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να γράφω καθημερινά.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by anna*1979*_
> amalia...ti na po?se ypereyxaristo gia ola osa mou eipes.nomizo katalava pos ginete.tha to xekiniso avrio kiolas.an einai dynaton mia teleytaia diefkrinisi:milame panta gia merides e?(opos sthn thermidometrisi)


Αννούλα,
Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας και καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι στην προσπάθειά σου.
Προσπάθησε μόνο να γράφεις με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες γιατί μας είναι πιο εύκολο να σε διαβάζουμε.

Οι μερίδες αναφέρονται σε μερίδες εστιατορίου όπως στη θερμιδομέτρηση.

Να σου πω μόνο μερικά μυστικά.
1) Οπλίσου με υπομονή. 
όπως σου είπα η διατροφή των ww δεν είναι η δίαιτα που θα σου προσφέρει θεαματική απώλεια κιλών σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Χάνεις περίπου 500γρ την εβδομάδα. Δηλαδή 2 με 2,5 κιλά το μήνα.
Αλλά τα κιλά αυτά δεν επανέρχονται εύκολα κι όχι μόνο βλέπεις τρομερή διαφορά στα ρούχα, καθώς και στον γυναικείο εφιάλτη την κυτταρίτιδα και δεν παθαίνεις χαλάρωση. 

2) Οπωσδήποτε να φτιάξεις ημερολόγιο και να το ενημερώνεις συνεχώς κι όχι στο τέλος της ημέρας γιατί πάντα κάτι ξεφεύγει κι όχι μόνο, με το πέρασμα της ημέρας επειδή λιγοστεύουν οι διαθέσιμοι πόντοι κάνεις και τις ανάλογες επιλογές.

3) Να ζυγίσεσαι μία φορά την εβδομάδα. Είναι σημαντικό γιατί έτσι δεν αγχώνεσαι και φυσικά δεν απογοητεύεσαι. Να πανηγυρίζεις ακόμα και για μία ελάχιστη απώλεια των 100 ή 200 γρ, αφού συνήθως την επόμενη εβδομάδα χάνεις ως διά μαγείας τουλάχιστον το διπλάσιο.

4) Βάλε την άσκηση στην ζωή σου. Οτιδήποτε κι αν είναι αυτό. Έστω και μισή ώρα την ημέρα γρήγορο περπάτημα κάνει την διαφορά, άσε που κερδίζεις και πόντους που καλύπτουν τις μικρές μας παρασπονδίες.

5)Πόντους που δεν έφαγες ή που έφαγες παραπάνω σε μία εβδομάδα δεν τους μεταφέρεις στην επόμενη.

6) Προσπάθησε να μην καταναλώνεις λιγότερο από 17 πόντους την ημέρα γιατί μετά θα επιβραδυνθεί ο μεταβολισμός.

7) Αν σου αρέσει η μαγειρική φτιάξε τις συνταγές των ww.
Είναι νόστιμες, με λίγους πόντους και ιδανικές για όλη την οικογένεια. Δεν χρειάζεται να μαγειρεύεις άλλο φαγητό για τους υπόλοιπους. Με μικρές τροποποιήσεις θα τρώτε όλοι πιο υγιεινά.

8) Βάλε μακροπρόθεσμο στόχο για παράδειγμα το ερχόμενο καλοκαίρι.
Δες το παράδειγμα του p-k. Ξεκίνησε τον Μάιο αν δεν κάνω λάθος και έχει μπει πλέον στην τελική ευθεία. Κι υπήρχαν εβδομάδες που έχασε μόλις 200γρ. Αλλά δεν απογοητεύτηκε, συνέχισε τον αγώνα. 
Το ίδιο συνέβη και σε μένα. Τη μια εβδομάδα έχασα μόλις και με τα βίας 200γρ και την επόμενη 700γρ.

9) Να πίνεις πολύ νερό ή διάφορα ροφήματα, όπως πράσινο τσάι, χαμομήλι, κλπ

10)Λίγη προσοχή να δίνεις στις επιλογές σου όταν πας σε εστιατόρια ή σε φιλικά σπίτια. 
Για παράδειγμα αν η μοναδική επιλογή είναι η πίτσα να θυμάσαι ότι η πίτσα που δεν έχει ζαμπόν, σαλάμια , μπέικον κλπ, αλλά μόνο τυρί κα λαχανικά όπως μανιτάρια, φρέσκια ντομάτα πιπεριές, έχει σαφώς πολύ λιγότερους πόντους και είναι το ίδιο νόστιμη.
Δηλαδή πριν παραγγείλεις να σκέφτεσαι πως θα καταφέρεις να γευτείς αυτό που επιθυμείς λαμβάνοντας όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερους πόντους.

και φυσικά ότι χρειαστείς, οποιαδήποτε απορία ή διευκρίνηση εμείς είμαστε εδώ.
Καλή Επιτυχία

----------


## AMALIA_ed

p-k

μακάρι να μπορείς να γράφεις πιο συχνά. ʼλλωστε είσαι το φωτεινό μας παράδειγμα και δίνεις κουράγιο σε όλους, να συνεχίσουμε τον αγώνα.
Αύριο ζυγίζομαι και νιώθω πως τούτη την εβδομάδα θα τα πάω αρκετά καλά αφού ένα παντελόνι που την περασμένη εβδομάδα ήταν "σφιχτούλι" έχει πλέον χαλαρώσει πάνω μου.

Σε παρακαλώ όταν βρεiς χρόνο γράψε για την συντήρηση ότι ξέρεις.

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, πάρα πολύ κατατοπιστικά όλα αυτά που έγραψες. Συγχαρητήρια! Μη με αποκαλείτε όμως "φωτεινό παράδειγμα", αισθάνομαι άβολα.
Όλοι μας παλεύουμε για τον κοινό σκοπό, μέσα σε περιβάλλον αρκετές φορές δυσμενές. Εννοώ τους διάφορους πειρασμούς που μας τριγυρίζουν και απειλούν να μας βγάλουν από το πρόγραμμα. Εμείς όμως εκεί, στο καλό μας έργο!
Θυμάμαι όταν ξεκίνησα το Μάιο, κάποιοι δεν πίστευαν ότι θα χάσω τα κιλά, γιατί είχα φτάσει σε απίστευτα ύψη λαιμαργίας, ειδικά τα βράδια μετά τις 10, όταν και έτρωγα πίτσες, γλυκά, μπισκότα, σοκολάτες, ό,τι μπορείτε να φανταστείτε.
Εγώ όμως ήξερα πως κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει το κλικ, δηλαδή η αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς και προετοιμαζόμουν γι' αυτό. Δεν ήταν καθόλου εύκολο να ξεκινήσω, δεν ξέρω το λόγο γι' αυτό, όμως από τη στιγμή που ξεκίνησα πήγα πολύ καλά.
Το μυστικό είναι η πιστή εφαρμογή του προγράμματος και η τήρηση καθημερινού ημερολογίου. Από τις 13 Μαίου που ξεκίνησα, καθημερινά γράφω τι τρώω σε μικρά μπλοκάκια και δεν το κάνω καταναγκαστικά αλλά μ' ευχαριστειί Μιλάω ειλικρινά.
Πρεπει όμως να γίνει μέσα σου το κλικ, να γυρίσει ο διακόπτης και αυτό ξεκινάει από το μυαλό. Χρειάζεται δηλαδή να πιστέψεις ότι θα τα καταφέρεις και να δεις τον εαυτό σου ήδη αδύνατο, να έχεις μονίμως την εικόνα αυτή στο μυαλό σου και τότε θα βρεις τη δύναμη να πεις όχι στους πειρασμούς και να εφαρμόσεις το πρόγραμμα.
Το οποίο πρόγραμμα είναι κατ' εμέ ό,τι καλύτερο υπάρχει. Ευέλικτο, εύκολο στην εφαρμογή, χωρίς αποκλεισμούς τροφών, πέρα και μακριά από στερητικές και χημικές δίαιτες, με όλα τα δεινά που επιφέρουν σε όσους τις δοκιμάζουν. Τρως τα πάντα με μέτρο, ασχολείσαι με μια ήπια σωματική δραστηριότητα, έχεις θετική στάση και διάθεση και αυτό ήταν όλο. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα χρόνου.
Πράγματι, υπήρχαν εβδομάδες μικρής απώλειας αλλά δεν στάθηκαν ικανές να μου χαλάσουν τη διάθεση. Και όντως, τις πιο πολλές φορές η επόμενη εβδομάδα ήταν εβδομάδα μεγαλύτερης απώλειας.
Δεν πρέπει δηλαδή να βλέπουμε το δέντρο, αλλά το δάσος. Απο τη στιγμή που η ζυγαριά δείχνει μείον είναι απώλεια, είναι γραμμάρια που έφυγαν και δεν πρόκειται να ξαναρθούν αν εφαρμοστεί σωστά το πρόγραμμα.
Στη δική μου περίπτωση, η απώλεια ακολούθησε την εξής πορεία:

1η εβδ. -3,6
2η +2,2
3η - 2,9
4η -1,0
5η -1,5
6η -0,1
7η -0,5
8η -0,7
9η +0,5
10η -1,8
11η -0,8
12η -0,5
13η -0,5
14η -0,7
15η -0,8
16η -0,5
17η -0,3
18η -0,5
19η -1,3
20η -0,6
21η -0,1
22η -0,6
23η -1,0
24η -0,5
25η -0,3
26η -0,7
27η -0,2
28η -0,2
29η -0,7

Ξεκίνησα στα 103 κιλά και τώρα είμαι 82,8.
Είχα πει ότι θα ζυγίζομαι πλέον κάθε Σάββατο, αλλά άλλαξα γνώμη. Συνεχίζω το ζύγισμα της Τρίτης, μια και είχα μπει σε καλό ρυθμό και είχε προσαρμοστεί και ο οοργανισμός. Επόμενο ζύγισμα λοιπόν στις 9 Δεκεμβρίου.
Τώρα, όσον αφορά τη συντήρηση, συμπληρώνεις το αρχικό ερωτηματολόγιο, αλλά στην 6η ερώτηση σημειώνεις ότι θέλεις να αρχίσεις τη σταθεροποίηση του βάρους σου, οπότε έχεις +4 πόντους. Καθορίζεται δηλαδή εκ νέου ο ημερήσιος αριθμός πόντων, προκειμένιου να ξεκινήσει η συντήρηση, διάρκειας 6 εβδομάδων.
Κάθε εβδομάδα, όταν ζυγιζόμαστε συγκρίνουμε το βάρος μας με αυτό της προηγούμενης.
Αν συνεχίσουμε να χάνουμε βάρος, προσθέτουμε 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ στο στόχο Πόντων, ανά 500 γρ. που χάνουμε, μέχρις ότου σταθεροποιηθεί το βάρος μας.
Εάν ξαναπάρουμε βάρος, αφαιρούμε 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ ανά 500 γρ. που ξαναπαίρνουμε, μέχρις ότου σταθεροποιηθεί το βάρος μας.
Θα έχουμε πετύχει τη σταθεροποίηση του βάρους μας, εάν αυτό κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 2 κιλών, πάνω ή κάτω από το ιδανικό μας βάρος.
Αυτά προς το παρόν και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

P-K,
είσαι για μας φωτεινό παράδειγμα γιατί έκανες το πρόγραμμα και κοντεύεις να φτάσεις στο στόχο σου. 
Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε ακόμα στην αρχή σχετικά.

Σ'ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες που έγραψες για την συντήρηση. Για την αύξηση των πόντων κατά 4 το ήξερα. Αλλά τις λεπτομέρειες της αφαίρεσης ή προσθεσης πόντων ανάλογα με το πως αυξομειώνεται το βάρος δεν τις ήξερα. 

Πάντως είχες κι εσύ παλινδρομήσεις στην απώλεια των κιλών. Εκεί είναι η εξυπνάδα κι η μαγκιά. Ακόμα κι όταν ξεφύγεις από το πρόγραμμά σου να επιστρέψεις σ'αυτό αμέσως ή έστω από την επόμενη εβδομάδα κιόλας. Όπως επίσης και όταν βλέπεις τα 100 και τα 200γρ απώλειας να μην απογοήτευεσαι. Ειλικρινά πέφτω με αυτά τα ποσά. Δυστυχώς κάνω συνειρμούς πως θα φάω 2 χρόνια για να αδυνατίσω με αυτό το ρυθμό κι άλλα τέτοια. Όμως δεν είναι έτσι. Το είδα κι εγώ στην πράξη ότι συνήθως μία εβδομάδα μικρής απώλειας την διαδέχεται εβδομάδα μεγαλύτερης απώλειας κιλών.

Καλά τα λες πως πρέπει να δούμε πρώτα με το μυαλό μας το αδύνατο σώμα μας και μετά σίγουρα θα τα καταφέρουμε.

Κι εγώ είναι στιγμές που απογοητεύομαι και λέω ότι ποτέ δεν θα τα καταφέρω. Όμως νιώθω πλέον πως δεν πάει άλλο. Από το 2006 και μετά που έκλεισαν τα ww είχα αφαιθεί κυριολεκτικά στη λαιμαργία μου και φυσικά χρόνο με το χρόνο προστέθηκαν κι άλλα κιλά σε κείνα τα λίγα που είχαν απομείνει να χάσω. 
Τώρα όμως έβαλα στόχο μέχρι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι να αποχαιρετήσω μια για πάντα αυτά τα 12,5 κιλά που με βαραίνουν και που μου δημιουργούν πόνους στα πόδια, στη μέση αλλά το κυριότερο πολύ κακή διάθεση.

Σ'ευχαριστώ για την στήριξη και φυσικά για τις πληροφορίες.
Θα τα πούμε από Δευτέρα.
Καλή συνέχεια και καλό Σαββατοκύριακο σε όλους

----------


## p_k

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Πού εξαφανίστηκαν όλοι;
Σήμερα έφαγα τα εξής:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:
-----------

1 τοστ με 30γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
1 φλυτζάνι γάλα 1,5%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
1 μπανάνα
1ο γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ:
-------------------

150 γρ. φιλέτο κότας με μανιτάρια
Σαλάτα λάχανο με 2 κ. γλ. λάδι
50 γρ. ψωμί σικάλεως
1 ποτηράκι λευκό κρασί
10 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος

21, 5 πόντοι έως τώρα
Υπόλοιπο πόντων: 6,5

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Χαιρετώ τα καμάρια του φόρουμ μας,τα φοβερά μέλη W.W!
Νέα και παλιά,ελπίζω να είστε όλοι μια χαρά και να ευοδώνονται οι προσπάθειες σας!
Τα σέβη μου στον ομαδάρχη και τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια ειδικά στην Αμαλία 
για τη σημαντική συμβολή της με τις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες της και τις υπέροχες συνταγές της!
Καλή δύναμη σε όλους σας και καλή συνέχεια στις προσπάθειες σας!Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## p_k

Καλώς τη NADINE!
Πού χάθηκες; Να γράφεις πιο συχνά! Τι κάνεις; Είσαι σε πρόγραμμα; 
Για να μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά!  :Wink:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αχ!Ομαδάρχη μου!Είχα και έχω ακόμη γυρίσματα...
Κινηματογραφούμε εντός μου το δεύτερο μέρος :"Ο ΤΣΑΡΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑΣ"!
Έχω συμβόλαιο,που προς το παρόν με δεσμεύει να είμαι πιστή στη σοκολάτα...
Ας τελειώσει με το καλό η ταινία και βλέπουμε...Φιλιά Χολυγουντιανά!

----------


## p_k

Χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!
Απίστευτο ποστ, να είσαι καλά NADINE!!!  :Smile: 
ʼντε με το καλό να τελειώσουν τα γυρίσματα, να παίξεις σε άλλη ταινία!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λες να τους πω να γυρίσουμε δεύτερο μέρος τον"Ναυαγό"μ'εμένα πρωταγωνίστρια αυτή τη φορά;
Γιατί μόνο αν μ'αφήσετε μόνη για χρόνια σ'ένα ερημικό νησί υπάρχει,φοβάμαι,ελπίδα...
Θα επικοινωνήσω πάραυτα με τον ατζέντη μου!

----------


## p_k

Εξαρτάται από το νησί.
Μια καλή πρόταση ταινίας θα ήταν "Ο ΕΞΟΛOΘΡΕΥΤΗΣ" με εσένα στον κύριο ρόλο, εξολοθρεύοντας τα κιλά με υπερόπλα.

----------


## kwstas_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Λες να τους πω να γυρίσουμε δεύτερο μέρος τον"Ναυαγό"μ'εμένα πρωταγωνίστρια αυτή τη φορά;
> Γιατί μόνο αν μ'αφήσετε μόνη για χρόνια σ'ένα ερημικό νησί υπάρχει,φοβάμαι,ελπίδα...
> Θα επικοινωνήσω πάραυτα με τον ατζέντη μου!


ε οχι και μονη.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Wilson!!!
Ax!Nα'σαι καλά Κωστή!
Από το τίποτα καλός κι ο Wilson!
Αλλά αν είσαι πραγματικός φίλος...  :Wink:

----------


## p_k

Ποιος είναι ο Wilson ρε παιδιά;
Αδιάβαστο με πιάνετε...

----------


## kwstas_ed

για την ακριβεια...
"...When left stranded on a deserted island one has to cope with the situation as best as he can. After slicing his hand and leaving a blood stained image on the front of a Wilson volleyball, Tom Hank's character finds comfort in adding eyes, nose and mouth to this ball. Over a long period of time he adds "hair" to his friend who he has dubbed "Wilson"!........"

----------


## NADINE_ed

Οκ...Εξηγήσαμε ποιός είναι ο Wilson,αλλά για το δικό μου θέμα μούγκα...
Κατάλαβα...Με τον Wilson θα τη βγάλω στο ερημονήσι...Πολύ καλά,Κωστή...
Μας υποχρέωσες,μα δε μας είπες πόσο μας χρέωσες...

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

NADINE, 
πόσο χάρηκα που διάβασες τα νέα μας!! Έχεις τρομερό χιούμορ!!!! Ευχαριστούμε για τις ευχές.
Nadinaki, εύχομαι γρήγορα να λάβει τέλος η υπερπαραγωγή με το εργοστάσιο σοκολάτας και να σε έχουμε καθημερινά κοντά μας να μετράς μαζί μας αντίστροφα τα κιλά .

Παιδιά είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γιατί το Σάββατο το πρωί που ζυγίστηκα είχα χάσει 800γρ. Είχα 2 συνεχόμενες εβδομάδες άκρως παραγωγικές στην απώλεια βάρους. Αχ μακάρι να συνεχιστεί το φαινόμενο τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα, όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά έχω μία καταπληκτική φούστα που τώρα μου είναι πολύ στενή, "μαρκάρει" , και πιστεύω πως χάνοντας κανά κιλό ακόμα θα μου είναι πιο άνετη για να τη φορέσω την ημέρα των Χριστουγέννων.
Αχ εμείς οι γυναίκες ευτυχώς που είμαστε και λιγουλάκι ματαιόδοξες , αλλιώς......

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα! τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετσιμούς  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
Τί δύσκολη νύχτα κι αυτή που πέρασε!!! :Frown: 
Εύχομαι τουλάχιστον να είναι η τελευταία. Μακάρι να επικρατήσει η ειρήνη , η πραότητα, η σωφροσύνη.



ΝΕΦΕΛΑΚΙΙΙΙΙ!!!! :Big Grin: 
Τι καλά να σε έχουμε πάλι κοντά μας.!!!
Γράψε μας να νέα σου, είσαι καλά?

----------


## kwstas_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
> Τί δύσκολη νύχτα κι αυτή που πέρασε!!!
> Εύχομαι τουλάχιστον να είναι η τελευταία. Μακάρι να επικρατήσει η ειρήνη , η πραότητα, η σωφροσύνη.


λογικη συνεχεια της εξελιξης των πραγματων. θα εφτανε αυτη η στιγμη, θα ερθουν και χειροτερες. 
θελω πολυ να σχολιασω το γεγονος αλλα δεν ειναι ο καταλληλος χωρος. 
θα ειναι μαυρες αυτες οι μερες για την ελλαδα.

----------


## Nefeli-

Αμαλία μου καλά είμαι. λίγο στάσιμα τα πράγματα. εξαφανίστηκα γιατί ήταν μια σχετικά δύσκολη περίοδος με αλλαγές στην ζωή μου. το ηθικό είναι ανεβασμένο και η θέληση επίσης!! ελπίζω να είστε καλά  :Smile: 
ομαδάρχη!!! πάμεεεεεεεεε τώρα που γυρίζει!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

EMEIΣ καλά είμαστε,
εδώ αγωνιζόμαστε να διώξουμε τα κιλά μια για πάντα.
πω πω αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω τέτοια πείνα που δεν περιγράφεται. 
Το κακό είναι ότι έχουν μείνει ελάχιστοι πόντοι ακόμα διαθέσιμοι μέχρι το βράδυ.
Αχ, με βλέπω να "αληθωρίζει" το μάτι μου σήμερα από την πείνα  :Big Grin: 


Εύχομαι νεφελάκι να είναι όλα περαστικά και σύντομα να επανέλθεις στους κανονικούς ρυθμούς σου.
Δεν θυμάμαι σου είπα πως ο σύζυγος είναι από την Ξάνθη?
Ερχόμαστε αρκετά συχνά στα μέρη σου. Ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να τα πούμε κι από κοντά για κανά καφεδάκι στο ΚΥΒΕΡΝΕΙΟ.
ΦΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

----------


## Nefeli-

:Smile:  ευχαριστώ πολύ! ναι γιατί όχι!  :Smile:  για ένα καφέ και μιά πραλίνα χεχεχεχε

----------


## p_k

Κομμένες οι πραλίνες, χε χε χε! Νεφέλη, αδικαιολόγητη η απουσία σου, έτσι κάνουμε; 
Αμαλία, βλέπω σκίζουμε! Πετάει η ομάδα! Πας πολύ καλά από απώλεια και πιστεύω θα συνεχίσεις έτσι! Εγώ ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και ναι! Η κάθοδος συνεχίζεται: Έχασα 400 γραμμάρια την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε και από τα 82,8 κατέβηκα στα 82,4.

----------


## Nefeli-

ομαδάρχη με μάλωσες;  :Frown:  ουαααααα!!!

----------


## p_k

Δεν μαλώνω κανέναν εγώ, είμαι καλό παιδί!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

NEΦΕΛΑΚΙ,
βρε μη συζητάς για πραλίνες και άλλα γλυκά. Αχ κάθε φορά που έρχομαι στα μέρη σας χαλάω την οποιαδήποτε δίαιτα κάνω. Το λιγότερο 2 κιλά παίρνω σε μία εβδομάδα. Μιλάμε για πολύ κρεπάλη. Τι σιροπιαστά, τί σοκολατοειδή, τι λουκάνικα.... όλα τ'απαγορευμένα τότε τα μασουλάω.

p-k,
τέλεια τα νέα σου. Μπράβο, πολύ καλή απώλεια είχες κι εσύ τούτη τη βδομάδα.
Όντως η ομάδα πετάει. 

Τα νέα μέλη όμως δεν μπαίνουν συχνά να μας λένε τα νέα τους να παίρνουμε κουράγιο.
Παιδιά πιστέψτε το όποιος καταφέρνει να μη ξεφεύγει από το εβδομαδιαίο σύνολο πόντων χάνει κιλά. Σιγά και σταθερά.

Εμένα τούτη η εβδομάδα είναι δύσκολη. Είμαι στις "δύσκολες" μέρες του μήνα και έχω τρομερές λιγούρες για γλυκά και αλευροειδή. Ονειρεύομαι, τσουρέκια, κέικ, μπισκότα, παντός είδους κουλουράκια κλπ.
Κάποτε μία διαιτολόγος μου είχε πει πως αν και αυτή η εβδομάδα φαίνεται καταστροφική για την δίαιτα των γυναικών παρ'ολ'αυτά όταν καταφέρει η γυναίκα ν'αντισταθεί σ'αυτές τις λιγούρες τότε εκτός από την κατακράτηση υγρών που θα εξαφανιστεί, μαζί φεύγουν και κιλά -απότομα- αφού αυτή την εβδομάδα κάνει περισσότερες καύσεις το γυναικείο σώμα. 

Καλή Συνέχεια

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

Καλέ που χαθήκατε όλοι? :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## marw_ed

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Ηθελα να μοιραστω τη χαρα μου μαζι σας. Σημερα ζυγίστηκα και επειτα από μια βδομαδα διατροφης ww (εχει 1 βδομαδα που ξεκινησα κανονικα αυτην τη φορα) εχασα 1 κιλο!!!!!!! Χαρηκα πολύ και πηρα πολύ κουραγιο για να συνεχισω γιατι εχει 1 μηνα που προσπαθω να μπω σε σειρα με τα ww και κανω ολο πισωγυρίσματα. Αυτά!

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους.

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, είναι 10 παρά το βράδυ και μόλις τώρα κάθομαι, μετά από μια γεμάτη μέρα, γι' αυτό και η απουσία μου!
Πάω πολύ καλά κι αυτήν την εβδομάδα (διανύω την 31η) και ευελπιστώ στο ζύγισμα της Τρίτης να δω τα ανάλογα αποτελέσματα. Πάντως, το θέμα είναι να μπει σε ένα πρόγραμμα ο οργανισμός και μετά όλα έρχονται, στη φάση που είμαι τώρα πιστεύω πως τα "κουμαντάρω" σωστά τα πράγματα και ελέγχω απόλυτα τον εαυτό μου.
Μάρω, πολύ χαίρομαι για την απώλεια! Μπράβο σου και συνέχισε έτσι. Όπως λέει και η Αμαλία, όταν βρίσκεσαι στους πόντους σαου η απώλεια βάρους είναι σίγουρη.
Εγώ το χαίρομαι πολύ το πρόγραμμα, γιατί δεν στερούμαι απολύτως τίποτε: και γιαούρτι με μέλι τρώω και ρυζόγαλα και πατατάκια (ψητά) και τη σοκολατίτσα μου πού και πού και όλα καλά. 
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλoυς/ες!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ-ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ, :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Τί διαβάζουν τα αμυγδαλωτά τσακίρικα ματάκια μου?
Μάρωωωωω, τέλεια τα νέα σου, ΧΙΛΙΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σου αξίζουν.
Πρώτα απ'όλα γιατί αν και έκανες πισωγυρίσματα δεν εγκατέλειψες αλλά το πάλευες και δεύτερον για τη απώλεια. Μη νιώθεις άσχημα για τα πισωγυρίσματα. Είναι κι αυτά μέσα στο πρόγραμμα. Νομίζω ότι πιο δύσκολο ειναι να εκπαιδεύσουμε το μυαλό μας να ακολουθεί νέο τρόπο σκέψης γύρω από τη διατροφή μας , παρά το στομάχι μας και τη γεύση μας. Είδες το πρώτο κιλό πως αλλάζει τη διάθεση!!!!
Να γράφεις και τα καλά και τα κακά. Είναι εκτόνωση. 
ʼλλωστε ένα από τα συστατικά επιτυχίας των ww ήταν οι εβδομαδιαίες συναντήσεις των μελών΄στις οποίες εκτός τ' ότι ζυγίζονταν μοιράζονταν τους φόβους τους, τις ανησυχίες, τι πήγε καλά και τί όχι την εβδομάδα που είχε περάσει, καινούριες συνταγές κλπ
Καλή συνέχεια.


P-k,
έχεις πάρει πλέον φόρα. Τίποτα δε σε σταματά, είσαι ένα βήμα πριν κόψεις το νήμα της νίκης.
Μπράβο φίλε μου. Όσο για τα "απαγορευμένα" των άλλων διατροφών, εμείς με τα ww, απλά τα ευχαριστιόμαστε όλαααα με μέτρο φυσικά.
Εμένα αυτό που πραγματικά μου αρέσει είναι που δεν χρειάζεται να μαγειρέψω διαφορετικό φαγητό για μένα και άλλο για τον σύζυγο. Ένα τσουκάλι βάζω κάθε μέρα. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό για μια εργαζόμενη γυναίκα που έχει ελάχιστο ελεύθερο χρόνο. Απλά μαγειρεύω λίγο πιο ελαφρά, προσέχω λιγουλάκι την ποσότητα του λαδιού και τα αμαρτωλά τηγανιτά τα μαγειρεύω μόνο το σαββατοκυριακο.
Να τώρα έχω προγραμματίσει το Σάββατο να φτιάξω μπακαλιάρο τηγανιτό με σκορδαλιά που μας αρέσει και των δύο πολύ. Σε ποιά δίαιτα επιτρέπεται ο μπακαλιάρος σκορδαλιά? ??? Σε καμία φυσικά, μόνο στα ww. To Κυριότερο όμως δεν είναι ότι απλά επιτρέπεται αλλά χάνεις και κιλά ακόμα και με αυτό το φαγητό.

τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς σε όλους,
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα!
Τι νέα; όλα καλά;
Ευτυχώς αυτήν την εβδομάδα δεν με πιάνουν λιγούρες για γλυκό, όπως 2-3 φορές την προηγούμενη. Γενικώς περπατάει πιο καλά η εβδομάδα αυτή. Για να δούμε...
Αμαλία, για μια ακόμη φορά σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και την ενθάρρυνση! Τώρα που πλησιάζω στο στόχο νιώθω πολύ καλά και ανυπομονώ να φτάσω για να ξεκινήσω τη συντήρηση!
Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## adespoto

Εμένα με θέλετε πίσω;  :Frown:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by adespoto_
> Εμένα με θέλετε πίσω;



αχ κουταβάκι μου γλυκό, αδεσποτάκι μου, και βέβαια βρε κουτό σε θέλουμε στην παρέα μας.
Τι νομίζεις επειδή εμείς έχουμε απώλεια κιλών έστω και λίγο λίγο, ότι δεν έχουμε κάνει πισωγυρίσματα?
εγώ ξεκίνησα τη δίαιτα των ww στις 10/9. έχασα 3 κιλά αρχικά . Τον Οκτώβριο πήγα στο χωριό του άνδρα μου για μία εβδομάδα, πάει η δίαιτα. Γύρισα στην Αθήνα με δύο κιλά επιπλέον. Το χειρότερο όμως είναι ότι δεν μπορούσα μετά να ξαναμπώ με τίποτα στο πρόγραμμα. Είχα εντελώς αποσυντονιστεί. βίωνα μια άρνηση. Εντωμεταξύ βρήκα αυτήν την παρέα και έπαψα να νιώθω μοναξιά -εννοώ στον αγώνα κατά των κιλών.
Έφτιαξα και το τικεράκι με το χελωνάκι μου ώστε να το βλέπω και να σκέφτομαι το "αργά αλλά σταθερά" , έβαλα λίγο πιο μακροχρόνιο στόχο κι όχι την Πρωτοχρονιά που είχα αρχικά ορίσει και που με άγχωνε τρομερά, κι άρχισα σιγά σιγά να μπαίνω στην νοοτροπία της δίαιτας. Έγινε το κλικ που λέει κι ο p-k.
Έχασα τα 3 αρχικά κιλά κι ακόμα λίγο και βαδίζω καλά πιστεύω.
Να σκεφτείς πριν από λίγο ένας εορτάζων μου πρόσφερε ένα κοκάκι (γλυκό) και το πήρα, αλλά το άφησα στην άκρη.
Ο πρώτος προμηθευτής που μπήκε για είσπραξη του το πρόσφερα. Κι έτσι γλίτωσα πόντους. Ω ναι είμαι περήφανη για τον εαυτό μου. Έχω όμως τον στόχο μου, να μην ξεπεράσω τους πόντους μου μέχρι αύριο βράδυ που τελειώνει για μένα η εβδομάδα. 
Όσο για το γλυκό, 
έχω σκοπό το Σ/Κ να φάω άλλο καλύτερο. 
χεχεχεχιχιχαχα, όχι που θα μου γλιτώσει.

Έλα αδεσποτάκι στην παρέα μας.
Ότι χρειαστείς μη διστάσεις γράψε. Προπαντός όμως μην τα παρατήσεις.
Φιλάκιαααααα

----------


## marw_ed

Amalia, p_k, Σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια και την ενθάρρυνση. Μου δίνετε πολύ κουραγιο να συνεχίσω. Αποφάσισα ότι θα ζυγιζομαι κάθε Πεμπτη. Τωρα φτιαχνω ένα ημερολόγιο (εκτυπώνω κατι φυλλα δηλαδη από το outlook) όπου σημειωνω καθημερινα τι τρωω κ σε τι ποντους αναλογουν.
Φιλια σε ολους

----------


## marw_ed

Εχω μια ερωτηση. Μπηκα στη σελιδα για το Ticker και εφτιαξα ένα αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη σχετικα με τοπως θα το κανω να εμφανιστει εδώ που γραφω, στο χωρο μου. Ξερει κανενας να μου πει?

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Η πορεία προς τα 78 κιλά συνεχίζεται.
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

1 τοστ με 2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως
και 30 γρ. γκούντα
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα 1,5% 
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
1/2 κουλουράκι
3 νεκταρίνια
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

9,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας: 18,5 πόντοι

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by adespoto_
> Εμένα με θέλετε πίσω;


Ένα αδέσποτο που σέβεται τον εαυτό του οφείλει να είναι αλανιάρικο!
Να κάνει τις βόλτες του,να εξαφανίζεται,ωστόσο πάντα να γυρνά στη βάση του!
Εξάλλου,πού θα βρεις καλύτερα;Καλή επιστροφή και καλή διαμονή!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by marw_
> Με συγχωρείτε για τα ασχετα που γραφω αλλα προσπαθω να βαλω το ticker


Μάρω μου,μπορείς να σβήσεις τα ποστ σου που δε θέλεις
επιλέγοντας στη δεξιά τους πλευρά το "edit" και μόλις σου ανοίξει,το" Delete this message !"που θα βρεις χαμηλά.Στο τέλος πατάς "edit post"και κατοχυρώθηκε!
Επίσης με τον τρόπο αυτό μπορείς,αντί να διαγράψεις τελείως το ποστ σου,να το συμπληρώσεις,να το διορθώσεις,να το τροποποιήσεις...Ελπίζω να ήμουν σαφής...

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by marw_
> Εχω μια ερωτηση. Μπηκα στη σελιδα για το Ticker και εφτιαξα ένα αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη σχετικα με τοπως θα το κανω να εμφανιστει εδώ που γραφω, στο χωρο μου. Ξερει κανενας να μου πει?


ΑΦΟΥ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ COPY PASTE TO BBCODE ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΖΥΓΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΩΩΩΩ ΝΑΙ... ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ 500ΓΡ ΤΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ.
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΗ
ΤΟ ΧΕΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΑΚΙ ΑΚΑΘΕΚΤΟ. ΑΡΓΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ.
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Φασούλι το φασούλι...αδειάζει το σακούλι...Μπράβο,Αμαλία!
Μπράβο για τον ρεαλιστικό στόχο,την προσήλωση,την υπομονή κι επιμονή σου 
και τελικά και το αποτέλεσμα ως φυσική συνέπεια των παραπάνω...Έτσι,έτσι...  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο κι από μένα Αμαλία!
Προχωράμε γερά, σταθερά και αποφασιστικά!
Ξεφορτώθηκες δύο πλάκες βούτυρο των 250 γρ. από επάνω σου, είναι πολύ σημαντικό!
Εγώ ζυγίζομαι αύριο, οπότε και θα ενημερώσω!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!!!  :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Καλησπερα  :Smile: 
το μανουρι ποσους ποντους εχει?
σαν την φετα? η περισσοτερους?

----------


## marw_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marw_
> Εχω μια ερωτηση. Μπηκα στη σελιδα για το Ticker και εφτιαξα ένα αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη σχετικα με τοπως θα το κανω να εμφανιστει εδώ που γραφω, στο χωρο μου. Ξερει κανενας να μου πει?
> 
> 
> ΑΦΟΥ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ COPY PASTE TO BBCODE ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΣΟΥ.


Αμαλια μου σε ευχαριστω,νομιζω ότι τα καταφερα. Αλλα για πες μου αυτό θα πρεπει να τοκανω κάθε φορα ή θα βγαινει αυτοματα;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αφου μου απαντησετε για το μανουρι εχω αλλη μια αποροια να μου λυσετε..
ενας καπουτσινο σκετος με λιγο σιπορι καραμελας αγλυκο ποσους ποντους βαζουμε?
ευχαριστω και καλημερα!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

παιδιά ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση. Είναι τόσο σημαντικό!!! 
Nadine, νομίζω ότι ο στόχος των 60 κιλών είναι εφικτός και αρκετά ικανοποιητικός για μια γυναίκα της ηλικίας μου (38). Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να προσπαθήσω για τα 57, αλλά όσο μεγαλώνουμε το σώμα αλλάζει, τόσο η εικόνα του όσο κι οι αντιδράσεις του. Κκι έπειτα καλύτερα να βλέπω τα 60 κι όταν με το καλό τα φτάσω επαναπροσδιορίζω το στόχο μου με άλλη πια, καλύτερη σαφώς ψυχολογία, με περισσότερη αυτοπεποίθηση.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

amalia Μου μηπως γνςριζεις ποσους ποντους εχουν αυτα που ρωτησα???
ευχαριστω

----------


## AMALIA_ed

zwhtsa,
απ' ότι ξέρω, το μανούρι έχει πολλά λιπαρά , περισσότερα από την φέτα. Λογικά θα έχει περισσότερους πόντους. Νομίζω ότι αν υπολογίζεις 2,5 πόντους για 30γρ μανούρι είναι μια ασφαλή μέτρηση.
Επίσης στον σύντροφο διατροφής έχει ένα φλιτζάνι καπουτσίνο με γάλα 1 πόντο.
Τα σιρόπια ζάχαρης όπως είναι η καραμέλα ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού τα έχει 0 πόντους.

Τέλος το τικεράκι σου όταν θα μπαίνεις στο τιcketfactory Και θα αλλάζεις τα δεδομένα δηλαδή όταν θα έχεις απώλεια κιλών αυτό αυτόματα θα ενημερώνει το προφίλ σου.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

zwhtsa,
έφτιαξες τικεράκι?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

οχι ειχα αλλα θελω να βαλω καινουριο με τα νεα δεδομενα  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ευχαριστω και για τους ποντους!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αμαλία μου,σχεδόν συνομήλικη,σ'έναν ιδανικό κόσμο και τα δικά μου κιλά θα ήταν 60...
Ο ρεαλιστικός στόχος στον οποίο αναφερόμουν αφορά την εβδομαδιαία απώλεια.
Σου ομολογώ πως εγώ,ως γνωστή πλεονέκτρια,δε θα ήμουν ικανοποιημένη με γραμμάρια απώλειας...
Βέβαια,όποιος κρατάει μεγάλο καλάθι,ξέρεις τι παίρνει...ό,τι παίρνω χρόνια κι εγώ!
Εσύ κάτι ξέρεις και διάλεξες τον Φράνκλιν(το χελωνάκι)...Σίγουρα θα το δεις το σημαιάκι σου από κοντά!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κυρίες και κύριοι!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και η εβδομαδιαία απώλεια ήταν 100 γραμμάρια.
Θα προσέξω αυτήν την εβδομάδα να πίνω περισσότερο νερό (στόχος τα 10 ποτήρια τη μέρα) και να βάλω περισσότερη ποικιλία στη διατροφή μου, κυρίως στο πρωινό γεύμα. Τελευταία έτρωγα πάνω κάτω τα ίδια πράγματα το πρωί, με μικροδιαφορές από μέρα σε μέρα.
Πάντως σημειώθηκε απώλεια, αυτό είναι το σημαντικό.  :Smile: 
Από τα 82,4 κατέβηκα στα 82,3.
Στατιστικά, η εβδομάδα που άρχισε θα είναι καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη.
Εύχομαι να είναι καλή και για εσάς!
ʼσχετο: Αμαλια, γιατί δεν γράφεις και τα Σαββατοκύριακα; Φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχεις πρόσβαση σε υπολογιστή....

----------


## alalumaki

Απλώς, είπα να μπω να πω ένα γειά...... γιατί έχω χαθεί!!!!
Η ομάδα WW πως πάει ???? έχω καιρό να την παρακολουθήσω....
Ναντινάκι τι κάνεις, μπαίνω το forum μερικές φορές και σε σκέφτομαι.
Εγώ πήρα δύο κιλά με κάτι κορτιζόνες που έπαιρνα και τώρα είμαι 84. Προσπαθώ να τα χάσω γιατί έρχοντια και γιορτές.
Αυτό το 7 πάντως δεν βλέπω να το βλέπω.................. δύσκολο project !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Φιλιά σε όλους.................

----------


## alalumaki

pk τώρα το είδα έχεις χάσειι πολλά κιλά, μπράβο ρε θηρίο, από πότε κάνεις WW?
Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο, μας έβαλες τα γυαλιά που λένε......

----------


## AMALIA_ed

NADINE μου,
το ίδιο ελάττωμα έχουμε. Να ξερες πόσες φορές έχω ξεκινήσει δίαιτα και πόσες φορές την σταμάτησα ακριβώς γιατί στο μήνα πάνω συνειδητοποιούσα πως δεν είχα χάσει πάνω από δύο κιλά. ʼρα δεν ήταν δυνατόν να χάσω σε 2 ή 3 μήνες το πολύ, όπως ήθελα, τα 8 κιλά που με βάρυναν. Έτσι ξαναρχιζα να "γουρουνιάζω" και τα 8 να γίνονται 10 και τα 10 12 και ούτω καθεξής.
Ώσπου έγινε μέσα μου το κλικ που λέει κι ο p-k, εντωμεταξύ βρήκα και εσάς και νιώθω πια πως δεν είμαι μόνη μου σ'αυτόν τον αγώνα, έχω την παρέα μου πια να με καταλαβαίνει.
Αν σου πω πως έχω μία ντουλάπα γεμάτη ρούχα σε 4 διαφορετικά μεγέθη!!!!. κι είχα φτάσει κανένα να μην μου κάνει. Μες στα νεύρα!!! Δεν ήθελα να βγαίνω γιατί συνεχώς με προβλημάτιζε το τι θα βάλω.
Συν που είναι και δύσκολοι καιροί για ψώνια.
Η ψυχολογία μου έπιασε πάτο κυριολεκτικά. 
Ίσως τα κιλά μου να φαίνονται λίγα σε κάποιους που διαβάζουν αυτές τις γραμμές, αλλά να θυμάστε πως όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας. Αν δεν είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι με την εικόνα μας ακόμα και τα 2 επιπλέον κιλά μπορεί να αποτελέσουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα για κάποιον.
Το χειρότερο όμως για μένα ήταν οι πόνοι στα γόνατα και στη μέση από το επιπλέον βάρος.
Είχα ένα τροχαίο στην εφηβεία μου κι είχα τραυματιστεί πολύ σοβαρά στα κάτω άκρα. ʼν κι αποκαταστάθηκαν τα τραύματα κατά 90% η οποιαδήποτε επιβάρυνση από επιπλέον βάρος μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Ο ορθοπεδικός μου είχε πει πως ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν πρέπει να βάλω κιλά και πως πάντα να γυμνάζομαι (συντηρητική γυμναστική όχι υπερβολές) ώστε οι μυες να συγκρατούν τα οστά .

Έτσι λοιπόν αναρωτήθηκα τι κάνω λάθος και πάντα η προσπάθειά μου βαλτώνει.
Οπότε επαναπροσδιόρισα τους στόχους μου τόσο σε κιλά όσο και χρονικά και το κυριότερο επαναπροσδιόρισα την εβδομαδιαία απώλεια. Έτσι έπαψα να αγχώνομαι. 
Έδωσα την υπόσχεση στον εαυτό μου ότι θα πανηγυρίζω ακόμα και με απώλεια 100 γραμμαρίων και το κυριότερο πως δεν πρόκειται να τα ξαναπαρατήσω ακόμα κι αν μια εβδομάδα γίνει κάτι και ξεφύγω από το πρόγραμμά μου. ʼνθρωποι είμαστε όχι ρομπότ και δυστυχώς έχουμε αδυναμίες.
Επίσης αποφάσισα το Σ/κ να ξεφεύγω λιγουλάκι από τους ημερήσιους πόντους επιτρέποντας μικρές αλλά ελεγχόμενες ατασθαλίες. Για παράδειγμα το περασμένο Σάββατο έφαγα μία κρέπα σοκολάτα με μπανάνα που είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου καθώς και ποπ κορν καθότι σινεμά χωρίς ποπ κορν δεν εννοείται και τελικά πολύ το ευχαριστήθηκα και το κυριότερο δεν ένιωσα στερημένη.
Μες στην εβδομάδα θα ροκανήσω τους επιπλέον πόντους, θα κάνω και την ελαφριά γυμναστικούλα μου και όσο χάσω . Πάντως αποκλείεται να πάρω.
Και για να θυμάμαι τις υποσχέσεις μου επέλεξα το χελωνάκι για το τικεράκι μου. ¨Ηταν συμβολικό.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

p-k,
ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟ!!!
είπαμε πανηγυρίζουμε ακόμα και για τα 100γρ.
Έχεις δίκιο για την ποικιλία στην διατροφή. όπως επίσης και για την ποικιλία στους πόντους. Προσπάθησε μία μέρα την εβδομάδα να ξεφεύγεις λίγο από τους ημερήσιους πόντους σου ώστε να δίνεις ώθηση στον μεταβολισμό σου. Θέλω να πω για να μην συνηθίζει και μετά επιβραδύνει αλλά που και που να ενεργοποιείται. Επίσης προσπάθησε να ασκείσαι , είναι πολυ σημαντικό. Έστω κι ένα μισάωρο περπάτημα κάνει θαύματα.

Το Σ/Κ δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ γιατί έχει χαλάσει το modem του υπολογιστή μου. Σύντομα όμως θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα οπότε θα τα λέμε και το Σ/Κ.


alalumaki,
πολύ νερό, όχι αλμυρά και περπάτημα για να ξεφουσκώσεις από τις κορτιζόνες.
Κι εγώ χρειάστηκα να πάρω το καλοκαίρι και ένιωσα να φουσκώνω σα μπαλόνι. Είναι μεγάλος μπελάς.
Κάνεις κι εσύ ww???

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, το περπάτημα είναι η πιο αγαπημένη μου δραστηριότητα και το εφαρμόζω καθημερινά, πολλές φορές και πάνω από μισή ώρα. Μ' αρέσει, βάζω και τ' ακουστικά και το χαίρομαι πολύ. Εννοείται ότι η τακτική μέτριας έντασης γυμναστική βοηθάει τα μέγιστα στο αδυνάτισμα.  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Alalumaki, σ' ευχαριστώ κι εσένα όπως και την Αμαλία για τα καλά λόγια και την τόσο σημαντική ενθάρρυνση!
Ξεκίνησα στα 103 κιλά στις 13 Μαϊου και ο στόχος μου είναι τα 78.

----------


## marw_ed

p_ k Εισαι το παραδειγμα μου. Ξεκινησα την προηγουμενη βδομαδα με τα ιδια κιλα που ειχες ξεκινησει κ εσυ κ ελπιζω να εχω την ιδια πορεια με σενα! Μπραβο σου, 1000 μπραβο. Μπραβο και σε ολους σας που τα εχετε καταφερει. Κ κουραγιο σε εμας που τωρα ξεκιναμε κ εχουμε εσας για να παραδειγματιζομαστε. 

Εγω εχτες το βραδυ το χαλασα αλλα αφαιρεσα από τη σημερινη μερα καποιους ποντους. Είναι λαθος αυτό; Χτες εφαγα 32 αντι για 25 κ σημερα εφαγα 20 για να φερω μια ισορροπία 


http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/wBdPsjF/weight.png[/img]
[/url]

----------


## marw_ed

Νομιζω ότι τα καταφερα κ το εφτιαξα το ticker!!!! Γιουπι!!!!

----------


## p_k

Μάρω, με συγκινείς με αυτά που λες.
Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ και ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ. Να ξέρεις ότι η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός. Έκανες το πρώτο σημαντικό βήμα και σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια! Συνέχισε με αποφασιστικότητα και το κυριότερο χωρίς άγχος. Γρήγορα, τα περιττά κιλά θα αποτελούν μακρινό παρελθό, ούτε που θα το καταλάβεις πότε θα περάσει ο καιρός!
Αυτό που κάνεις με τους πόντους δεν είναι λάθος. όταν τη μια μέρα φας περισσότερους μπορείς να εξισορροπήσεις την επόμενη.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αλαλούμ!Αλαλούμ!
Πού είσαι,βρε ψυχή;Κι εγώ σε σκέφτομαι συχνά και το ξέρεις,είσαι από τις πολύ αγαπημένες μου εδώ μέσα!
Ελπίζω ο λόγος για τον οποίο χρειάστηκε να πάρεις κορτιζόνη να μην ήταν σημαντικός πολύ 
και όπως και να'χει το θέμα να έχει πλήρως αποκατασταθεί!Και σιγά τι είναι δύο κιλάκια για μας...
Όπου όλα και αυτά!Δεν πτοούμαστε!Ετοιμαζόμαστε για το πάρτυ μας εμείς!Και μη μου κάνεις την κινέζα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αμαλία μου,έχω πολλά ελαττώματα...μην την ψάχνεις...
Πάντως σε νιώθω απόλυτα και πολύ χαίρομαι που ήρθες στην παρέα μας!
Ελπίζω σύντομα να ενσωματωθώ κι εγώ ως άξιο μέλος αυτού του φόρουμ...
Μέχρι τότε,επιτρέψτε μου να κυκλοφορώ ανάμεσα σας κι ας φλυαρώ πολύ...
Πού θα πάει...Θα σοβαρευτώ κάποτε κι εγώ...Εξάλλου,η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία!

----------


## alalumaki

Χα, χα, βλέπω δεν το ξέχασες το πάρτι, και εγώ που έλειψα τόσον καιρό και να ξεχαστεί το θέμα.......
Οχι δεν ήταν σοβαρό, είχα παραρινοκολπίτιδα (κάτι σαν ιγμορίτιδα) και για αυτό πήρα κορτιζόνη, αλλά και πολλά άλλα φάρμακα μαζί, και γενικά με πήγε πίσω... Το πάρτι είχαμε πει ότι θα γίνει στα 69????? γιατί ούτε τα 79 δεν βλέπω να φτάνω....
Θαυμάζω το pk πρέπει να γίνει η μασκότ μας !!!!!!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

[quote]_Originally posted by marw_


Εγω εχτες το βραδυ το χαλασα αλλα αφαιρεσα από τη σημερινη μερα καποιους ποντους. Είναι λαθος αυτό; Χτες εφαγα 32 αντι για 25 κ σημερα εφαγα 20 για να φερω μια ισορροπία 

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
marw,
το έπιασες το νόημα. Σωστά έκανες. Και σου έχουν απομείνει άλλοι 2 πόντοι να "ροκανήσεις".Κι έναν την ημέρα να αφαιρείς ούτε που θα το καταλάβεις. Ή κάνε μισή ώρα περπάτημα που σου δίνει 2 πόντους δώρο.
Είναι πολύ έξυπνο πρόγραμμα το ww.
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> . Το πάρτι είχαμε πει ότι θα γίνει στα 69????? γιατί ούτε τα 79 δεν βλέπω να φτάνω....
> Θαυμάζω το pk πρέπει να γίνει η μασκότ μας !!!!!!!!!



Εγώ είμαι σίγουρη πως μετά τις γιορτές σύντομα θα τα πανηγυρίζουμε τα 79 κιλά σου.
Μην απογοητεύεσαι είσαι αρκετά κοντά, θα δεις. 
Κι εγώ συμφωνώ για τον p-k, όχι μόνο μασκότ, αλλα και ομαδάρχη και σύμβουλο να τον ανακηρύξουμε.

----------


## alalumaki

Amalia μου ειδικά μετά τις γιορτές το κόβω χλωμό.... και είμαι 84, άρα 5 κιλά, Ωχ.... βουνό μου φαίνεται.
Εσύ πάντως πας καλά.... go on...........

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> Amalia μου ειδικά μετά τις γιορτές το κόβω χλωμό.... και είμαι 84, άρα 5 κιλά, Ωχ.... βουνό μου φαίνεται.
> Εσύ πάντως πας καλά.... go on...........


ΩΧ, ΩΧ, ΑΘΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΓΧΩΣΑ.
ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΟ ΚΛΙΚ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ 79.
ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΗΡΙ ΜΙΣΟΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΙΣΟΑΔΕΙΟ. ΗΔΗ ΕΧΕΙς ΧΑΣΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ. ΣΤΑ 5 ΒΡΕ ΘΗΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙΣ????
ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 84 ΣΤΑ 82 ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙς ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΑΧΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ 3 . ΞΕΚΙΝΑ WW ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ. ΧΑΛΑΡΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΣΕΙΣ.

----------


## alalumaki

Δεν με άγχωσες, μάλλον κουράγιο μου δίνεις.........

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> Δεν με άγχωσες, μάλλον κουράγιο μου δίνεις.........


Πολύ χαίρομαι.
ʼντε φιλενάδα , παρεούλα στον αγώνα.
Μην βάζεις χρονικά όρια στο στόχο σου. Αλλά μην αναβάλεις κιόλας για να μην "γουρουνιάζεις " περισσότερο. Εμπρός για το πάρτι, δύο θα κάνουμε, ένα στα 79 κι ένα στα 69 (σιγά μη χάσω εγώ η γυρίστρο ) θα το κάψουμε!!!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ο p_k ΕΙΝΑΙ και θα παραμείνει ο ομαδάρχης μας!
Όλοι ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΒΡΕΘΟΥΜΕ στο πάρτυ του αλαλουμακίου για τα 69 του κιλά!
Η Αμαλία ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ήρεμη δύναμη και σταθερή αξία στο χρόνο,ως άξια ακόλουθος του ομαδάρχη!
Η Νεφελού είναι σαν την Ελλάδα(ξαποσταίνει και ξανά ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗ ΔΟΞΑ ΤΡΑΒΑ!)
Η Ζωήτσα ρώτα-ρώτα σύντομα πλήρως θα εμπεδώσει και επιτυχώς ΘΑ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΕΙ το πρόγραμμα!
Η Μάρω έχει ήδη πιάσει το νόημα κι αναμένεται ΠΟΛΛΑ ΥΠΟΣΧΟΜΕΝΗ!
Το αδεσποτάκι όσο βρίσκει το δρόμο της επιστροφής ΔΗΛΩΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΟΝ κι αφήνει ανοιχτά όλα τα ενδεχόμενα!
Με δυό λόγια η ομάδα πετάει και σύντομα θα πάρει κι άλλους επιβάτες!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

NADINEEEE,
είσαι τρομερή, φοβερό χιούμορ έχεις.
εσύ σε τι φάση είσαι φιλενάδα??? για πες.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

φεύγω τα λέμε αύριο
φιλιά πολλά σε όλους.

----------


## p_k

Χα,χα, καλά είστε τρομερές! 
Αλλά εδώ μέσα δεν υπάρχουν ομαδάρχες και τίτλοι, όλοι στην προσπάθεια είμαστε!
Και μια και κιλάμε για προσπάθεια, ο στόχος μου αυτήν την εβδομάδα είναι να χάσω 1 κιλό.
Τι λέτε; Θα τα καταφέρω; Θέλω αυτήν την απώλεια μετά τα 100 γραμμάρια που έχασα την προηγούμενη!
Πάντως η 32η εβδομάδα ξεκίνησε πολύ καλά και αισιόδοξα!
Καλή σας συνέχεια!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

p-k,
μακάρι στο εύχομαι,
Νομίζω ότι μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις. Αν αυξήσεις την κίνηση-άσκηση και αν κάνεις και το κολπάκι με τις πρωτείνες και τους υδατάνθρακες, δηλαδή μετά τις 7μμ να τρως μόνο λίγη πρωτείνη τότε σίγουρα το κιλό θα το χαιρετήσεις με το μαντήλι  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

πάντως κι εγώ έχω αγωνία για τούτη την μέτρηση. Φοβάμαι πως εξαιτίας της νηστείας ( κατανάλωση περισσότερων υδατανθράκων) θα έχει φρενάρει η απώλεια.
Δεν βαριέσαι όμως, θα επανακάμψω μετά τις γιορτές.

Καλή συνέχεια φίλε μου

----------


## marw_ed

Nadine εισαι πανεξυπνη!!!! Πολύ τελειο αυτό που εφτιαξες! 
Λοιπον παιδια σημερα ηταν μερα ζυγισματος (όπως λεει κι ο αρχηγος μας ο p_k!)
Και ναι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! εχασα άλλο μισο κιλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Η χαρα μου δεν περιγράφετε! Το θεμα είναι ότι δεν νιωθω και πολύ πεινα, σε σχεση με άλλες διαιτες (απειρες?.) που εχω κανει όλα αυτά τα χρονια!!! Το περπατημα μ αρεσει πολύ, απλα ο καιρος μου τα χαλαει.

Λοιπον φιλια σε ολους και υπομονη!!!!!
Νομιζω ότι μαζι θα τα καταφερουμε ολοι. Εμενα μου δινετε ολοι πολύ κουραγιο!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

MARWWWWWWW

ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙΙ ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙΙ
ΤΕΛΕΙΑ, ΟΝΤΩΣ ΜΠΗΚΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΤΩΝ WW, ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ.
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ.
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ.... ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ DVD ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΜΕ ΕΛΑΦΡΙΕς ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ.
ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΗΣ LESLIE SANSONG ΜΕ ΤΟ BRISK WALKING. ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ FORMA. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΓΥΝΜΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΜΕ ΑΠΛΕΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ ΒΑΣΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ.
ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΡΥΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΣΚΟΤΕΙΝΙΑΖΕΙ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΩ ΜΟΝΑΧΗ ΜΟΥ, ΒΑΖΩ ΤΟ DVD KAI ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΟ.

ΚΑΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΡΩ ΜΟΥ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ.

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, καλησπέρα!
Από την έναρξη του προγράμματος τρώω το τελευταίο γεύμα τις ημέρας το αργότερο στις 5.30 με 6.00.
Πέραν αυτής της ώρας ουδέν.
Ως γνωστόν, η κατανάλωση πρωτείνης βοηθά στην απώλεια και ειδικά στο τελευταίο γεύμα της ημέρας. Αυτό όμως δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει να δουλεύει σ' εμένα, από το 1996 που πρωτοέκανα WW. Ούτε και το πρόγραμμα των WW σε "υποχρεώνει" να φας περισσότερες πρωτείνες όπως άλλα προγράμματα. Αρκεί να έχεις ισορροπία στη διατροφή σου.
Εγώ, αρκεί να είμαι στους πόντους μου και όλα καλά!
Βέβαια, προσέχω να μην τρώω πολλλούς υδατάνθρακες στο τέλος της μέρας και ειδικά φρούτα.
Όσες φορές τρώω φρούτα μόνο ως το μεσημέρι, η απώλεια μεγιστοποιείται.
Όταν τρώω φρούτα το βράδυ, η απώλεια περιορίζεται, όχι πάντα βέβαια, αλλά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.
Μάρω τι ευχάριστα νέα!!!
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ για την απώλεια, τα πας περίφημα!
Μπήκαμε σ' ένα δρόμο και το ποτάμι δεν γυρίζει πίσω!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

P-K,
αυτό με τους υδατάνθρακες και τις πρωτείνες, εγώ δεν το ήξερα. Το έμαθα τώρα τελευταία και το εφάρμοσα τις τελευταίες 3 εβδομάδες και η απώλεια που είχα ήταν πολύ καλύτερη από πριν που έτρωγα για παράδειγμα τελευταίο γεύμα στις 11μμ εντός των πόντων μου φυσικά . Ίσως αντέδρασε ο οργανισμός μου σε κάτι καινούριο και με το καιρό να συνηθίσει. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω, ο χρόνος θα δείξει.

Σίγουρα το πρόγραμμα ww δεν έχει να κάνει με τέτοιους περιορισμούς. Απλά χρησιμοποιούμε όλα τα κόλπα που ξέρουμε για να ενεργοποιήσουμε όσο γίνεται περισσότερο το μεταβολισμό.

τα λαχανικά ανήκουν στους υδατάνθρακες? ξέρεις?

----------


## p_k

Ναι, τα λαχανικά, τα φρούτα, το ψωμί, το ρύζι, το καλαμπόκι, τα δημητριακά είναι όλα υδατάνθρακες.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας και μία αλλη διαπίστωση.
Έχετε ακούσει την παροιμία του λαού με το αχόρταγο μάτι????

εεεε το δικό μου είναι εντελώς αχόρταγο για να μην πω γουρουνίσιο.
Έχω προσέξει ότι τις τελευταίες μέρες το στομάχι μου σιγά σιγά "κλείνει" και χορταίνει με μικρότερες ποσότητες φαγητού πλέον.
Έλα μου όμως που το μάτι εξακολουθεί να είναι αχόρταγο. Κάθε μέρα παίρνω φαγητό μαζί μου στο γραφείο σε ένα ταπερ. Το πρωί πριν φύγω γεμίζω το ταπεράκι και κατά τις 2 με 2,30 μμ κάνω ένα μικρό διάλειμμα και τρώω. ΕΕε τις τελευταίες μέρες τις τελευταίες μπουκιές τις τρώω με τα χίλια ζόρια γιατί έχω ήδη χορτάσει. Όμως το μάτι αδυνατεί ακόμα να προσαρμοστεί και να δίνει εντολή στον εγκέφαλο το πρωί που γεμίζω το τάπερ να βάλει λίγο λιγότερη ποσότητα. ΑΧΟΡΤΑΓΟ σας λέω.
Αλλά το χειρότερο οι γιαγιάδες μας κι η μανάδες μας, μας έχουν περάσει το σύνδρομο της κατοχής. 
Μην πετάξουμε και τίποτα γιατί άλλα παιδάκια πεινάνε, οπότε γουρουνιάζω και το τρώω όοοοοολο το φαί μου!!!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Σας τα είπα εγώ, το στομάχι εκπαίδευεται, το μάτι και το μυαλό όμως........

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Ναι, τα λαχανικά, τα φρούτα, το ψωμί, το ρύζι, το καλαμπόκι, τα δημητριακά είναι όλα υδατάνθρακες.


Τα όσπρια σε ποιά κατηγορία ανήκουν?

----------


## alalumaki

Σας βρίσκω πολύ power, λέτε να ξαναρχίσω WW μετά από 7 περίπου χρόνια που έχω να την κάνω???????

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> Σας βρίσκω πολύ power, λέτε να ξαναρχίσω WW μετά από 7 περίπου χρόνια που έχω να την κάνω???????



Γιατί όχι??? τι σε κρατά μακρυά μας?
Έλα στην παρέα μας αλαλουμάκιο  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλες και σε όλους!!!
Πώς πάμε; Όλα καλά;
Λοιπό, η εβδομάδα κυλάει πάρα πολύ καλά, με 100% εφαρμογή του προγράμματος.
Πλησιάζουμε προς την ημέρα ζυγίσματος (Τρίτη) και όλα δείχνουν ότι θα έχουμε καλή απώλεια!
Για να δούμε όμως, τι φάγαμε σήμερα...

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

1 τοστ με 2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως
και 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
1 μπανάνα
10 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος
1 φλ. καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

Μέχρι τώρα 10,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας: 17,5 πόντοι

Να έχουμε όλοι ένα τέλειο Σαββατοκύριακο!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ,

P-K ,
με το καλό για αύριο, εύχομαι να "χτυπήσεις" αλύπητα το κιλό που έλεγες  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

εγώ ζυγίστηκα το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε και είχα χάσει 300 γρ. 
Συνεχίζω απτόητη.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## marw_ed

Καλημερα παιδια,
Μπηκα να σας χαιρετησω γιατι αυριο φευγω ταξιδακι!!! Θα επιστρεψω Κυριακή, οποτε τα λεμε από Δευτέρα. Να σας πω την αμαρτια μου, δεν θα ειμαι πολύ αυστηρη με τους ποντους αυτές τις μερες γιατι εκει που θα παω (Πραγα) θελω να δοκιμασω πολλές γευσεις. Θα ριξω πολύ περπάτημα όμως, αρα θα ερθω στα ισια μου. 

Καλες γιορτες σε ολους και αντε 1-2 μερες δεν πειραζει να ξεφυγουμε, ετσι για να γεμισουν οι μπαταριες μας :-) !!!! 
Φιλακια σε ολους και καλη συνεχεια

----------


## NADINE_ed

Χριστούγεννα στην Πράγα!Θα είναι παραμυθένια!Πολύ καλή επιλογή!
Να απολαύσεις στο έπακρο ό,τι μπορεί να σου προσφέρει η πόλη αυτή!
Μόνο ντύσου πολύ πολύ ζεστά!Καλό ταξίδι!Φιλιά!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα!
Αμαλία, συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια! Τα πας περίφημα!
Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα (η Τρίτη είναι ως γνωστόν ημέρα ζυγίσματος) και σημείωσα πάλι απώλεια: αυτήν τη φορά έχασα 400 γραμμάρια και έτσι είμαι 81,9 (από 82,3). 
Πλησιάζω δηλαδή προς τα 81 κιλά, που είναι το ανώτερο φυσιολογικό μου βάρος σύμφωνα με τους πίνακες των WW. 
Από εκεί και μετά θα αρχίσει η κάθοδος προς τον προσωπικό μου στόχο, που είναι τα 78 κιλά.
Είχα βάλει στόχο για την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε το 1 κιλό απώλεια, αλλά τελικά έχασα 400 γραμμάρια. Δεν το αναφέρω ως παράπονο, απλώς το σημειώνω. Είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος από την απώλεια, ειδικά μετά από τη μικρή απώλεια των 100 γραμμαρίων της πιο προηγούμενης εβδομάδας.
Αναλυτικά, μετά από 32 εβδομάδες προγράμματος, έχω χάσει συνολικά 21,1 κιλά και το ΒΜΙ μου κατέβηκε από το 31,8 στο 25,3.
Κορίτσια, καλά να περάσετε εκεί που θα πάτε!!!
Θα μπαίνω στο φόρουμ, αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω ποιοι θα είναι μέσα, σας εύχομαι ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ , με ΥΓΕΙΑ, ΧΑΡΑ και ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,βρε ομαδάρχη!
Κι εμείς είμαστε,ξέρεις,πολύ ικανοποιημένοι με την απόδοση σου!
Ειδικά όσοι δεν κάνουμε και πολλά για τη δική μας! :P
Πού ξέρεις;Ίσως κάποτε γίνει μεταδοτικό...
Κι εγώ φεύγω αύριο για τις γιορτές και λογικά θα τα ξαναπούμε του χρόνου...
Tις θερμότερες ευχές κι από μένα σε όλους,μέλη και μη των W.W.
με την ελπίδα να κάνουμε ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στον δυνητικό εαυτό μας!
Να αναδειχθεί μέσα από τα σκοτάδια μας ως φωτεινό ουράνιο μήνυμα του ατομικού μας άστρου!
Αρκετά με τα ασύλληπτα ιδεατά...Σαν το σκύλο που κυνηγά μανιωδώς την ουρά του...Φαύλοι κύκλοι...
Πάμε σε κάτι πιο εφικτό,πιο ανθρώπινο...Ευλογημένο και καθόλου δεδομένο...
Η δική μου ευχή και στόχος για τις γιορτινές μέρες αυτές είναι:
Απλές ζεστές στιγμές πληρότητας,εκτίμησης κι ευτυχίας κοντά σε όσους αγαπάμε!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους/ες!
Τι κάνετε; Πώς περνάτε;
Συνεχίζω κανονικά το πρόγραμμα, χωρίς την παραμικρή παρεκτροπή και δεν στερούμαι κάτι. Πχ. την ημέρα των Χριστουγέννων έφαγα και το γλυκάκι μου (1 εκλέρ=7,5 πόντοι).
Τα λέμε...
Καλή συνέχεια!  :Smile:

----------


## GLUKOULA28

PK καλησπερα!ειχεs γραψει στα ποστ μου,διαβαζω οτι σε αποκαλουν ομαδαρχη  :Smile: ,επειδη διαβαζω ολα τα ποστs,βλεπω οτι φτανειs σιγα σιγα στο στοχο σου!Θα ηθελα τισ δικεs σου συμβουλεs,,ωs προs την δικη μου περιπτωση,εχω ανοιξει καποιο topic,διαβασε το,και απαντησε μου!Εσυ που εχειs αποτελεσμα με ενδιαφερει πολυ η συμβουλη σου!ευχαριστω!
 :Smile:

----------


## p_k

GLYKOULA 28 καλημέρα!
Πρώτα απ' όλα να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι: εδώ είναι φόρουμ αλληλοϋποστήριξης και αλληλοβοήθειας και δεν κολλάνε λέξεις και χαρακτηρισμοί του τύπου "ομαδάρχης", κλπ. Μα στους προσκόπους είμαστε;
Αυτό το ξεκίνησαν καλοπροαίρετα κάποιες συμφορουμίτισσες εδώ μέσα και παρόλο που τους είπα ότι με ενοχλεί, το συνεχίζουν. 
Αισθάνομαι άβολα με τη λέξη αυτή, διότι όλοι/ες στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε, προσπαθούμε να απαλλαγούμε από τα περιττά κιλά και ο σκοπός της συζήτησης εδώ μέσα είναι η αλληλοβοήθεια. Όχι να αποκαλούμαστε ομαδάρχες, κλπ.
Ξέρω ότι το κάνουν καλοπροαίρετα, αλλά δεν θέλω να συνεχιστεί.
Τέλος εδώ και πάμε στα του προγράμματος:
Εγώ GLYKOULA28, δεν κάνω τίποτε άλλο από το να εφαρμόζω κατά γράμμα το πρόγραμμα. 
Θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό *να μην υπερβαίνουμε τους καθημερινούς μας πόντους*, αλλά αν τύχει και το κάνουμε μπορούμε την επόμενη μέρα να επανορθώσουμε και να ισορροπήσει η κατάσταση.
Η *ισορροπημένη διατροφή* είναι πολύ σημαντική, δηλαδή να μην αποκλείουμε τροφές και κατηγορίες τροφών και οπωσδήποτε να περιλαμβάνουμε πηγές ασβεστίου στη διατροφή μας.
*Πολύ νερό* (τουλάχιστον 6-8 ποτήρια καθημερινά) και παραπάνω αν μπορούμε.
*Τήρηση ημερολογίου διατροφής καθημερινά.* Είμαι στην 33η εβδομάδα και δεν έχει περάσει μέρα που να μην έχω καταγράψει λεπτομερώς τι έφαγα. Βοηθάει πολύ αυτό, μια και καταλαβαίνεις τι έχεις φάει. Αν δεν το τηρείς μπορεί να χάσεις τη μπάλα και να καταλήξεις να φας περισσότερο από το κανονικό.
Ελαφριά άσκηση, 20 με 30 λεπτά την ημέρα σε τακτική βάση. Το *περπάτημα* είναι ιδανικό.
*Θετική σκέψη και αυτοπεποίθηση.*
Αυτά και σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία!!!

----------


## p_k

Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν απώλεια 200 γραμμαρίων.
Από τα 81,9 κατέβηκα στα 81,7 κιλά.
Συνεχίζω κανονικά προς το στόχο.
Να είστε καλά και καλή δύναμη!

----------


## ginger_ed

Mε ξεμυαλίσατε βρε παιδιά, θέλω κι εγώ να κάνω αυτή τη δίαιτα, ήδη έχω μπει στο τριπάκι να συγκεντρώσω τους πόντους που αναφέρονται σκόρπιοι στο topic. Μπήκα στο official site αλλά δεν βρίσκεις όμως τίποτα χρήσιμο αν δεν γραφτείς... Βρήκα όμως σε αναζητήσεις ένα link υπολογισμού πόντων. Δεν έχω ιδέα αν είναι αξιόπιστο, αλλά σας το παραθέτω: http://www.webmilhouse.com/pointcalc.php

----------


## marw_ed

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά με πολλές απώλειες κιλών!!! Επέστρεψα και συνεχίζω αν και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι έχασα λίγο τη μπάλα μέσα στις γιορτές! Δεν το βάζουμε κάτω, συνεχίζουμε!!! Καλό κουράγιο σε όλους.

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!PK(ΚΑΛΟΠΡΟΑΙΡΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΟ ΟΜΑΔΑΡΧΗΣ)ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ.ΕΓΩ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΤΩΝ WW,ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΣΕ,ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ!ΣΚΕΦ ΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΙΑΤΑ ΑΦΑΙΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ,ΕΝΑΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΕ 30ΚΙΛΑ,ΣΕ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ,ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΝΑΣΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ,ΕΤΡΩΓΕ ΚΑΘΕ 4 ΩΡΕΣ.ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ.
ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ!  :Smile: !

----------


## p_k

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ σε όλους/ες, με υγεία, χαρά και απώλεια κιλών!  :Smile: 
GLYKOULA28, κανένα πρόβλημα! Ξέρω ότι το είπες καλοπροαίρετα!  :Smile: 
Πόσον καιρό δοκίμασες το πρόγραμμα των WW;
Το εφάρμοσες με ακρίβεια;
Όσον αφορά τις δίαιτες με λίγους υδατάνθρακες, προσωπικά είμαι κατά.
Πιστεύω στο "Μέτρον άριστον" και αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόγραμμα των WW. Τα πάντα με μέτρο και χωρίς ακρότητες και υπερβολές.
Πολύς λόγος έχει γίνει και στο φόρουμ για αυτού του τύπου τις δίαιτες (με λίγους υδατάνθρακες), οπότε αν ψάξεις θα διαβάσεις τα μειονεκτήματά τους.

----------


## GLUKOULA28

NAI!pk για αυτο το λογο ειμαι και μπερδεμενη,γιατι θελω να αρχισω και αλλη μια προσπαθεια με καποια μεθοδο,δοκιμασμενη,που αξιζει.Δεν ειναι υπερ των υδατανθρακων και κατα των WW,απλα δοκιμασα την διαιτα των WWαπο 5/10/08-23/11/08 και δεν ειδα καμμια διαφορα,παρα ελαχιστη διαφορα σε ποντουσ οι οποιοι,επανηλθαν αμεσωσ.Kαποιοι υποστηριζουν μαλιστα οτι οι διαιτα των ww,δεν ειναι κατανεμημενη στα ποσοστα που πρεπει,πχ 40% υδατανθρακεσ,30% πρωτεινη κτλ,με αποτελεσμα να καταλαλωνεισ αλογιστα λιποσ,να χανεισ ναι μεν βαροσ,αλλα τι βαροσ,υγρα,μυικο ιστο, `ι λιποσ,επισησ η διαιτα των ww θυμιζει πρακτικα παντα,πολυ τον θερμιδομετριτη.παντοσ ειστε τυχεροι οσοι εχετε βρει τροπο,οποιοσ και αν ειναι και χανετε κιλα!!!
πκ εσυ ποσα κιλα εχασεσ με ww?συνολικα και σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα?

----------


## marw_ed

Γλυκούλα γεια σου κι από εμένα και καλή χρονιά! Εγώ έχει λίγο καιρό που ξεκίνησα τα ww, κι αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω με σιγουριά είναι ότι είναι πολύ ξεκούραστη διατροφή. Κι όταν λέω ξεκούραστη, εννοώ ότι δεν σου προκαλεί «στερήσεις» (το έχω ψάξει πολύ το θέμα της διατροφής κι έχω διαβάσει έρευνες που λένε ότι αυτό που κάνει πολλές δίαιτες να αποτυγχάνουν είναι ότι σου προκαλούν στέρηση, με αποτέλεσμα όταν την σταματάς να πέφτεις με τα μούτρα σε αυτά που τόσο καιρό στερήθηκες ? κάπως σαν να σου έμεινε απωθημένο). Με τα ww προσαρμόζεις εσύ μόνη σου αυτό που θα φας και το πόσο θα φας. Απλά θα πρέπει να είσαι προετοιμασμένη ότι δεν θα χάσεις 30 κιλά σε 3 μήνες! Εννοώ ότι με τα ww χάνεις με πιο αργούς ρυθμούς. Εγώ προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι αυτά που λένε οι διάφορες δίαιτες για υδατάνθρακες και πρωτεΐνες είναι υπερβολικά. Τα πράγματα είναι απλά, ένα κι ένα κάνουν δυο, π.χ. αν τρως 2500 θερμίδες και τις μειώσεις στις 1500 θερμίδες, θα χάσεις σίγουρα. Κάτι αντίστοιχο συμβαίνει και με τους πόντους! 

Αφορμή για μένα για να ξεκινήσω τα ww, ήταν όταν είδα την ξαδέρφη μου από τη Γερμανία το Νοέμβρη που μας πέρασε, την οποία είχα δει τελευταία φορά τον Αύγουστο, και τρόμαξα να τη γνωρίσω. Είχε χάσει γύρω στα 15 κιλά, αλλά φαινόταν σαν να έχασε 30!!! 

Τώρα καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες ότι την έχεις δοκιμάσει και δεν είχες αποτέλεσμα, γιατί καμιά φορά τείνουμε να υπεργενικεύουμε μια αρνητική εμπειρία που είχαμε και να πιστεύουμε ότι αν ξαναπροσπαθήσουμε θα έχουμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Είναι απλά ένας λάθος τρόπος σκέψης.

Έπειτα σκέψου στο διάστημα που δοκίμασες τα ww, πώς τα έκανες; Το ακολούθησες σωστά ή έκανες παρασπονδίες που ξεχνούσες να καταγράψεις. Στα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί τα έχω παρατηρήσει σε μένα. Αυτά για την ώρα.

----------


## GLUKOULA28

Σε ευχαριστω μαρω για την απαντηση  :Smile: ,η αληθεια ειναι πωs την εκανα πολυ σωστα την διαιτα,τι μπορει να εφτεξε δεν ξερω,να επισημανω απλα οτι ο μεταβολισμοs μου,καιει παρα πολυ αργα,λογω του γνωστου γιο-γιο(περνω-χανω κιλα)!επειδη ψαχνω απεγνωσμενα λυση,θα τολμησω να ξανακανω απο αυριο κιολαs την διαιτα των ww.+οτι θα περιορισω και λιγο τουs υδατανθρακεs,ειδικα μετα τιs 7 το απογευμα.ευχομαι να τα καταφερω!Μαρω ηθελα να σε ρωτησω για την δικη σου απωλεια κιλων απο αυτη τη μεθοδο,οπωs επισηs ποσα κιλα την εμβομαδα περιπου χανειs?
και σε περιπτωση που χασειs 10-20 κιλα παραδειγμα και κολλησειs,γιατι ξερω οτι αυτο συμβαινει με ολεs τιs διαιτεs,σε αυτην την περιπτωση τι πρεπει να κανειs? ευχαριστω!  :Smile:

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΘΕΛΩ ΣΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΝΩ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΕΔΩ!  :Frown:

----------


## GLUKOULA28

WX!AYTO EINAI TOY PK XAXAXA EKANA ANTIGRAFH KAI EPIKOLLHSH,SORRY! :P

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ,
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,
ΥΓΕΙΑ, ΑΓΑΠΗ, ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΙΛΑ.

Συγγνώμη που εξαφανίστηκα αλλά από τις 22/12 μέχρι και χθες δεν είχαμε ιντερνετ ούτε στο γραφείο. ΟΤΕ και το μεγαλείο του!!!!
Έχω πολύ δουλειά αυτές τις ημέρες λόγω απογραφής και αναβάθμισης του software, Οπότε δεν θα μπορώ να μπαίνω συχνά για κουβεντούλα.
Τη δίαιτα την "τσάκισα" τις μέρες των γιορτών, και φυσικά αντί να χάσω έβαλα, αλλά από σήμερα ξεκίνησα πάλι εντατικά οπότε σύντομα θα επανέλθω. Δεν απογοητεύομαι. 

p-k συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια και το κυριότερο που κατάφερες και αντιστάθηκες στους τροφικούς πειρασμούς των γιορτών. Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι ακόμα πιο σπουδαίο από την οποιαδήποτε απώλεια.

Εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά και μην εγκαταλείπετε τον αγώνα σας. Μην σας πτοούν τα μικρά πισωγυρίσματα. 

Καλή Συνέχεια

----------


## p_k

Aμαλία, σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, με χαρά και ευτυχία, υγεία πάνω απ' όλα και φυσικά να πραγματοποιήσεις το στόχο σου για την απώλεια βάρους! 
Είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι θα τα καταφέρεις!
Έδειξα και συνεχίζω να δείχνω αυτοσυγκράτηση και πειθαρχία εν μέσω τροφικών πειρασμών, είναι γεγονός αυτό.
Ποτέ μου δεν είχα πρόβλημα τις μέρες των γιορτών, πάντα εφάρμοζα κανονικά το πρόγραμμα.
Να είστε όλοι/ες καλά και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> 
> Έδειξα και συνεχίζω να δείχνω αυτοσυγκράτηση και πειθαρχία εν μέσω τροφικών πειρασμών, είναι γεγονός αυτό.
> Ποτέ μου δεν είχα πρόβλημα τις μέρες των γιορτών, πάντα εφάρμοζα κανονικά το πρόγραμμα.



αααααααααααχχχχχχχ ΖΗΛΕΥΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ
θέλω κι εγώ, ωωω ναι θέλω κι εγώ να γίνω εγκρατής!!!!
Εγώ που βρίσκω χίλιες δυό δικαιολογίες για το 3ο μελομακάρονο που μασούλαγα παρέα με το απογευματινό καφεδάκι.
Μεγάλη υπόθεση η αυτοσυγκράτηση, η εγκράτεια.
Πολύ μεγάλο πράγμα!!!


p-k 
ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές και ανταποδίδω.
Ελπίζω να συνεχίσεις να μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ για να μας τονώνεις το ηθικό ακόμα και μετά την επίτευξη του στόχου σου που σίγουρα δεν είναι μακριά χρονικά.

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by p_k_
> 
> Έδειξα και συνεχίζω να δείχνω αυτοσυγκράτηση και πειθαρχία εν μέσω τροφικών πειρασμών, είναι γεγονός αυτό.
> Ποτέ μου δεν είχα πρόβλημα τις μέρες των γιορτών, πάντα εφάρμοζα κανονικά το πρόγραμμα.
> ...


Eννοείται ότι θα μπαίνω, μην ξεχνάμε ότι μετά την επίτευξη του στόχου αρχίζει η συντήρηση διάρκειας 6 εβδομάδων, οπότε έχουμε ακόμη δρόμο.
Αλλά και μετά τη συντήρηση, πάλι θα μπαίνω.

----------


## NADINE_ed

p_k
Με συγχωρείς και δε θα επαναληφθεί!Ειλικρινά δεν το είχα αντιληφθεί...
Νόμιζα πως ήσουν απλά μετριόφρων αλλά εσύ πραγματικά ενοχλούσουν...
Στο εξής μαζεύομαι και περιορίζομαι σε πιο μετριοπαθείς τόνους...
Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι που βγήκες αλώβητος από τους εορταστικούς πειρασμούς!
Καλή δύναμη στη συνέχεια της προσπάθειας σου!

----------


## p_k

Βρε NADINE, τι μου ζητάς συγνώμη...
Δεν είμαι τέτοιος άνθρωπος που να παρεξηγώ, το αντίθετο μάλιστα.
Απλά δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα με την προσφώνηση, αν και ξέρω ότι γίνεται πολύ φιλικά!
Μια παρέα είμαστε εδώ μέσα και συζητάμε...
Τέλος εδώ.
Αύριο (ημέρα ζυγίσματος) θα ενημερώσω για τα επιτεύγματα της εβδομάδας, που ελπίζω να είναι καλά.
Το πρόγραμμα το εφάρμοσα 100% και τώρα θα δείξει η ζυγαριά.
Πάντως και κουραμπιέδες θα μπορούσα να φάω και μελομακάρονα (άσχετο αν δεν τα έφαγα), μια και γνωρίζοντας την αξία τους σε πόντους μπορούμε να τα εντάξουμε κανονικά και με το νόμο στο πρόγραμμα.
Ο λόγος που δεν έφαγα από αυτά είναι για να έχω περισσότερους πόντους στα ημερήσια γεύματά μου.
Αυτά προς το παρόν! Συνεχίζουμε κανονικά!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Λοιπόν, έγινε και σήμερα το ζύγισμα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν 

-100 γραμμάρια (από 81,7 κατέβηκα στα 81,6 κιλά).

Αν και την επόμενη εβδομάδα σημειωθεί τόσο μικρή απώλεια, αυτό σημαίνει στασιμότητα και λήψη μέτρων.
Τα οποία μέτρα έχουν ήδη ληφθεί, σχετικά με τη γυμναστική.
Και εξηγούμαι:
Λόγω κρύου και συνεχούς βροχόπτωσης δεν περπάτησα όσο ήθελα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα.
Από αύριο όμως, θα περπατάω 30 λεπτά την ημέρα (εννοώ γρήγορο περπάτημα), με οποιεσδήποτε καιρικές συνθήκες.
Η 35η εβδομάδα έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τελικά είμαστε πραγματικά από άλλο πλανήτη...
Ποιά γυναίκα θα ήταν τόσο ψύχραιμη με απώλεια 100 γραμμαρίων
(συνυπολογισμένης και της χαμηλής απώλειας των προηγούμενων εβδομάδων)
και χαλαρά θα οργάνωνε σχέδιο αντιμετώπισης...Για άλλη μια φορά,υποκλίνομαι!
Πραγματικά με τόση εγκράτεια απορώ ειλικρινά πώς έφτασες στα 103 κιλά!
Αλήθεια,τι ρόλο έπαιζε το φαγητό στη ζωή σου;Ήταν απλά απόλαυση ή σε εξυπηρετούσε κι αλλού;
Δε ζητώ βαθιές προσωπικές αποκαλύψεις ασφαλώς κι αν θέλεις δεν απαντάς και καθόλου...
Υ Γ: Είναι που θα μαζευόμουν και θα περιοριζόμουν σε πιο μετριοπαθείς τόνους!
"Δώσε θάρρος στο χωριάτη να σ'ανέβει στο κρεβάτι!"

----------


## p_k

NADINE, πρόσεξε λίγο:
Αντιγράφω από κάποιο παλιό μου ποστ εδώ μέσα, την "ιστορία" μου, για να πάρεις μια ιδέα:

*Είμαι ισόβιο μέλος των WW από το 1996. Πριν 12 χρόνια (1996), ζύγιζα 100,5 κιλά με ύψος 1,80. Γράφτηκα στα Weight Watchers στη Θεσσαλονίκη και είχα εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα: μέσα σε 5 μήνες περίπου έχασα 22, 5 κιλά και έφτασα στα 78. Τα κιλά αυτά τα διατήρησα 10 ολόκληρα χρόνια, μέχρι το 2006 που έφτασα τα 90. Επειδή στο μεταξύ το υποκατάστημα των WW στη Θεσσαλονίκη είχε κλείσει, γράφτηκα στην υπηρεσία "Κατ' οίκον" και μου έστειλαν όλο το απαραίτητο υλικό ταχυδρομικώς. Ξεκίνησα και έχοντας σημαντική τηλεφωνική βοήθεια και υποστήριξη από τη σύμβουλό μου, το Νοέμβριο του 2006 έφτασα στα 78 κιλά και χάρηκα πολύ. Ξεκίνησα τη συντήρηση που προβλέπει το πρόγραμμα (6 εβδομάδες) και όλα καλά. Μετά όμως (και ενώ έκλεισαν και τα WW στην Αθήνα), αφέθηκα και χαλάρωσα, αρχίζοντας να τρώω ξανά γλυκά, λιπαρά, ακατάσχετα και απρογραμμάτιστα. Να μην τα πολυλέω, μέσα σε 6 μήνες τα κιλά επανήλθαν... Θεωρώ το πρόγραμμα των WW απόλυτα βατό, αποτελεσματικό, υγιεινό, ιατρικώς σωστό και επιτυχημένο (προσωπική άποψη). Με βοήθησε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια να χάσω και να διατηρήσω το σωστό σωματικό βάρος και εδώ να σημειώσω πως όσο διάστημα λειτουργούσε το υποκατάστημα στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ως ισόβιο μέλος πήγαινα κάθε Σάββατο ανελλιπώς και ζυγιζόμουν/παρακολουθούσα τη συνάντηση. Όσοι έχετε ακολουθήσει το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα, σίγουρα με καταλαβαίνετε.*

Σε αυτό το ποστ έγραφα ότι ξεκινάω από τα 93,5 κιλά, γιατί τόσα νόμιζα πως ζύγιζα. Το πρόβλημα όμως ήταν ότι η ζυγαριά έδειχνε λάθος (χαλασμένη ψηφιακή) και ένα απόγευμα πήγα σε φαρμακεία για να συγκρίνω τις ζυγαριές και παντού μ' έδειχναν 102 με 103 κιλά.
Το ίδιο απόγευμα πήγα και αγόρασα μια καινούρια ζυγαριά, μια καλή ψηφιακή και το επόμενο πρωί διαπιστώνω ότι όντως ήμουν 103 κιλά. Το καταλάβαινα βέβαια από τα ρούχα ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά, αλλά δεν ήθελα να το πιστέψω, κι όμως έτσι ήταν: *103 κιλά.*
Τώρα πώς συνέβη και μέσα σε 6 μήνες (από το Νοέμβριο του 2006 μέχρι τον Απρίλιο του 2007) μπήκαν τα πολλά κιλά, αυτό έχει την εξήγηση.
Πέρασα μια περίοδο με εντάσεις και προβλήματα (δεν έχει σημασία να αναλύσουμε επακριβώς) και έντονου στρες. Το έριξα λοιπόν στο φαγητό, καταστρατηγώντας κάθε έννοια μέτρου. Ειδικά το βράδυ, απο τις 10 και μετά μέχρι να πάω για ύπνο, έτρωγα πάρα μα πάρα πολλά γλυκά, μπισκότα, παγωτά, ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς. Απίστευτες θερμίδες, που λόγω της ώρας μετατρέπονταν σε λίπος.
Δεν αναγνώριζα τον εαυτό μου, μια που όλοι στον περίγυρό μου με θεωρούν υπόδειγμα διατροφής και εγκράτειας.
Εδώ να σου πω ότι ασχολούμαι με την υγιεινή διατροφή από το 1988, καθαρά για εμένα, διαβάζοντας και μελετώντας, αλλά και εφαρμόζοντας τις αρχές της. Η βιβλιοθήκη μου είναι κυριολεκτικά γεμάτη από τόμους σχετικών βιβλίων μια και το θέμα μ' ενδιαφέρει πολύ. Αγοράζω όσο μπορώ βιβλία, περιοδικά, κλπ και ενημερώνομαι σε καθημερινή βάση διότι θεωρώ τη σωστή διατροφή ως το θεμέλιο της υγείας, για εμένα και την οικογένειά μου.
Συνέπεσε και η εγκυμοσύνη της συζύγου μου, οπότε κλειστήκαμε μέσα και δυστυχώς η διέξοδος ήταν συχνά το φαγητό.
Απαράδεκτο, δεν λέω, όμως συνέβη. *Και το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνεις για να αντιστρέψεις μια κατάσταση είναι να παραδεχτείς το λάθος.* Αν δεν το κάνεις, δεν προχωράει το πράγμα.
*Φτάνουμε στο σήμερα. Απολογισμός μετά από 34 εβδομάδες προσπάθειας: 21,4 κιλά απώλεια και μέσος όρος απώλειας τα 0,6 κιλά την εβδομάδα (δηλαδή ο αποδεκτός και υγιεινός ρυθμός απώλειας).*
Σίγουρα τα -200 και -100 γραμμάρια σου σπάνε τα νεύρα αρχικά. Όταν ανεβαίνεις στη ζυγαριά περιμένεις να δεις μεγαλύτερη απώλεια.
Εδώ όμως καραδοκεί το μεγάλο λάθος: να απογοητευθείς και να τα παρατήσεις, γκρεμίζοντας όσα έχτισες επί 34 εβδομάδες. Και λες:
1) Οποιαδήποτε απώλεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη, τη στιγμή μάλιστα που όσο πλησιάζεις στο στόχο τόσο δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα. Πιο εύκολο δηλ. είναι να πας από τα 103 στα 100, παρά από τα 81 στα 78.
2) Θα κάτσω να καταστρέψω όλη την καλή δουλειά; Ας φτάσω και το Μάρτιο στα 78 κιλά. Δε με νοιάζει, αρκεί να φτάσω. Και θα φτάσω, είναι βέβαιο αυτό.
3) Βλέπω μπροστά, μ' ενδιαφέρει να μη χάσω την ψυχραιμία μου και πέσω πάλι με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό, γιατί αν γίνει αυτό, τότε θα ξεκινήσει ένας άλλος κύκλος προσπάθειας και αυτό στο τέλος κουράζει.
Οπότε παίρνω τα μέτρα μου, εφαρμόζω αυτά που ξέρω και έχω μάθει (και δόξα τω Θεώ ήταν ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ τα WW) και μια ωραία πρωία θα τα δω τα 78 κιλά.
Μην απογοητεύεστε ποτέ, είναι ο χειρότερος σύμβουλος η απογοήτευση, αυτό έχω να πω και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα με το μακροσκελές αυτό ποστ.

----------


## NADINE_ed

p_k ,ήσουν κατατοπιστικότατος και τρομερά ενθαρρυντικός!Μη σου πω ότι αρχίζω και ψήνομαι κι εγώ!
Χαίρομαι που έχω πλέον μια εικόνα για σένα και που είσαι η ζωντανή απόδειξη ότι όλα είναι εφικτά όχι μόνο να πραγματωθούν 
αλλά και να διατηρηθούν,αρκεί ασφαλώς να το πάρουμε απόφαση και να αγωνιστούμε για τον στόχο!
Μπορεί να έκλεισαν τα WW,αλλά όλοι εσείς οι τυχεροί,που τα γνωρίσατε μας βοηθάτε με το μοίρασμα των φώτων σας!
Αλήθεια,αυτές οι συναντήσεις τι μορφή είχαν;Εκτός από ζύγισμα και υποστήριξη σας δίδασκαν κάτι,διατροφή,τι συνέβαινε;
Πάντως απορώ που έκλεισαν!Ακούγεται πολύ σωστά οργανωμένη μέθοδος και η χώρα μας έχει υψηλά ποσοστά παχυσαρκίας!

----------


## marw_ed

Γλυκουλα εγω ξεκινησα τα ww 2 βδομαδες πριν τα χριστουγεννα και σε αυτό το διαστημα εχασα 1.5 κιλό. Από τοτε εκανα διαφορες παρασπονδιες μεσα στις γιορτες (Αμαλία δεν εισαι η μόνη)!!! Κι από τους αλλους που βλεπω η απώλεια είναι 500 με 1000 γραμμαρια τη βδομάδα (αναλογα και ποσο πιστά το ακολουθεις). Εγω ουσιαστικά ειμαι στο ξεκίνημα οποτε δεν μπορω να σε διαφωτίσω και πολύ. 

p_k εμεινα αφωνη!!! Συγχαρητήρια! Μόνο αυτό μπορώ να πω!
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα στην παρέα και καλή χρονιά! Έχω κάτι μέρες που παρακολουθώ τις συζητήσεις σας κι είπα να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ την τυχή μου ακολουθώντας αυτό το πρόγραμμα διατροφής. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω και θα ήθελα που και που την βοήθεια σας.

Βρήκα και το βιβλιαράκι το σχετικό αλλά είναι στα αγγλικά και πολλές τροφές δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην ελληνική κουζίνα και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα βρίσκω ανανταπόκριση από όσους γνωρίζουν, στις απορίες που ίσως προκύψουν στην πορεία.  :Big Grin:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς μας ήρθες,Μαράκι και καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου!
Η ομάδα WW είναι το καμάρι του φόρουμ μας και χαίρομαι που θα ενταχθείς κι εσύ στην παρέα!
Η Νεφέλη και η Αμαλία μας μπήκαν στον κόπο και συγκέντρωσαν πόντους και συνταγές,
που πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσουν κι εσένα πολύ.Θα τα βρεις εδώ:

--->Weight Watchers Points

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Σ'ευχαριστώ NADINE. Μήπως ξέρεις ή έστω κάποιος άλλος γνωρίζει, ο μπακαλιάρος πλακί κανονικά μαγειρεμένος πόσους πόντους έχει; Κάπου βρήκα 4 πόντους κι αλλού 7. Τελικά τι ισχύει;

----------


## GLUKOULA28

pk ΣΥΝΧΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ!Μαs δινειs πραγματικα δυναμη να συνεχισουμε!

μαρω bravo και σε σενα για την απωλεια βαρουs!(μονο σε μενα δεν κατεβενει η ζυγαρια με τιποτα ομωs,σπασιμο νευρων εντελωs)

----------


## p_k

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας Μαρία και καλή αρχή στην προσπάθειά σου!
Μάρω, συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια!!! Πας πολύ καλά!
GLYKOULA28, μη στενοχωριέσαι για τη ζυγαριά! Θα κατέβουν τα κιλά, πού θα πάει; Εσύ κάνε κανονικά το πρόγραμμά σου και τα αποτελέσματα θα φανούν!
Σήμερα περπάτησα αρκετά και με γρήγορο ρυθμό και νιώθω υπέροχα! Αυτήν την εβδομάδα πιστεύω θα ξεκολλήσω κι εγώ!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με 2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως
και 40 γρ. γκούντα
1 φλυτζάνι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 μερίδα κοτόσουπα αυγολέμονο
50 γρ. ψωμί

ΑΠΟΓ. ΣΝΑΚ

75 γρ. ψωμί
με 60 γρ. τυρί φέτα

Μέχρι τώρα 24 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο πόντων: 4

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

γειά σας!είμαι νέο μέλος αλλά έχω διαβάσει αυτές τις μέρες σχεδόν όλη την αλληλογραφία αυτού του site. την δίαιτα αυτή την γνώριζα από την μητέρα μου , η οποία την ειχε ακολουθήσει στο παρελθόν με επιτυχία. ο λόγος που με κάνει να την ακολουθώ και εγώ τώρα είναι ότι βρήκα αυτό το χαρούμενο site και όλους εσάς. 
είμαι εργαζόμενη μητέρα 40 ετών, με μεγάλα παιδιά ( 20 και 17 ) και σύζυγο. μου αρέσει η μαγειρική και πάντα τους ετοιμάζω φαγητά και γλυκά που τους αρέσουν. εγώ ευτυχώς δεν είμαι και πολύ του γλυκού, αλλά του ...αλμυρού. Επίσης έχω εξάρτηση από το τυρί! μπορώ να φάω κάθε είδους τυρί ( εκτός από cottage ) σκέτο!
θέλω να χάσω 9 κιλά...δεν θα βιαστώ όμως. θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω και την γυμναστική μου ( τένις, ποδήλατο στατικό ) και θα τα καταφέρω.

----------


## Βιβή_ed

γιατί το χαζό το ticker δεν μου εμφανίζεται ;

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΟΡΙΣΩ ΤΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΜΑΣ.
ΜΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΙΒΗ
με το καλό να ξεκινήσετε και γρήγορα να έχετε τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.
Μαρία, εκτύπωσε τους πόντους των φαγητών που θα βρεις στο τόπικ ww-points καθώς και τις συνταγές και συμβουλές. Θα σε βοηθήσουν αρκετά.
Ο μπακαλιάρος πλακί έχει 7 πόντους σύμφωνα με το βιβλιαράκι "ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ".
ότι άλλο χρειαστείς μη διστάσεις.


Βιβή, τ'ότι δεν βιάζεσαι και επειδή είσαι και αποφασισμένη να γυμναστείς σίγουρα θα σε οδηγήσει στην επιτυχία της απώλειας των κιλών που θέλεις. Καλή επιτυχία

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλημέρα, χθες δοκίμασα το "κόλπο" με τις νερόβραστες πατάτες. έβαλα και 3 κγ παρμεζάνα τριμένη και κρεμμυδάκι και μουστάρδα. 
έκανά και ένα λάθος, αυτό το υπολόγισα 4π ενώ είναι 2π. δεν πειράζει...καλύτερα.
και το τυράκι μου έφαγα και το ψωμάκι και μέχρι το βράδυ δεν ξεπέρασα τους 18.5 π ( χωρίς το bonus των 2π που είχα από το ποδήλατο).
α! έφαγα και κέικ!
γενικά, από το απόγευμα και μετά έχω μειωμένες αντιστάσεις. ετσι προσπαθώ να συσσωρεύω εκεί τους περισσότερους πόντους . 
ελπίζω να κάνω καλά...τι λένε και οι πιο έμπειροι της παρέας ;

----------


## AMALIA_ed

BIBH,
ΚΑΛΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΜΑ,

στη διατροφή-δίαιτα ww, μεγάλη σημασία έχει να μην ξεπερνάς τους ημερήσιους πόντους σου.
επίσης προσπάθησε να λαμβάνεις 3 έως 5 γεύματα την ημέρα. 

Μήπως το απόγευμα έχεις μειωμένες αντιστάσεις γιατί μέχρι εκείνη την ώρα υποσιτίζεσαι?
θέλω να πω, τρώς ένα καλό πρωινό? τρώς έστω ένα φρούτο στη συνέχεια (για δεκατιανό)?
το μεσημεριανό σου μήπως είναι εντελώς φτωχό από πρωτείνες? 

Αφού το απόγευμα νιώθεις έντονα την διάθεση για γλυκό μπορείς να τρως κι άλλες γλυκές απολαύσεις εκτός του κέικ με λιγότερους πόντους, όπως 1 κουταλάκι γλυκό του κουταλιού (3πόντοι), 1 σοκολατάκι με 1 πόντο, 2 κουλουράκια κανέλας με 2,5πόντους 1 μπάρα δημητριακών με 2 πόντους, 1 μπάλα παγωτού με 2 πόντους, 1 μπολ ζελέ με φρούτα με 2,5πόντους κλπ κλπ Η ποικιλία μας κάνει να μην νιώθουμε στερημένοι.

επίσης μεγάλη προσοχή στο λάδι και γενικότερα να μην αποκλείεις τροφές από την διατροφή σου.
Θα σε βοηθήσει σ'αυτό τα κλειδιά της καλή υγείας βλέπε τόπικ ww-points.

Υπολόγισες πόσους πόντους δικαιούσε ημερησίως??

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## alalumaki

ΚΑΛΗ, ΚΑΛΗ, ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Επέστρεψα στη δουλειά μετά από ΠΟΛΛΕΣ μέρες άδειας, με +4 κιλά, ΝΑΙ είμαι πλέον 86, δεν έχω αλλάξει το ticker μου, μετά από πολύ σοκολάτα (έκανα σοκολατοθεραπεία, τρομερή θεραπεία, την ξέρετε!!!!!, μάλλον ναι....), αλλά με το ηθικό στα ύψη. ΟΧΙ δεν θα πάρω άλλα, πάμε για το πάρτι που έχω τάξει στα 69 νομίζω.... η Nadine το θυμάται καλύτερα..... 

Εύχομαι στην ομάδα WW να φτάσει τους στόχους της οσονούπω... στη γλυκιά μου Nadine "THE BEST", και σε όλους τους φίλους εδώ πρώτα απ' όλα υγεία και αγάπη στη ζωή μας και αν μας κάτσει και κάνα κιλό μείον έχει καλός, αν όχι ας χαρούμε τη ζωή μας ως έχει.... γιατί κάτι θα έχει σίγουρα που να αξίζει να χαμογελάμε κάθε μέρα......Φιλάκιααααααααααα!! !!!!!!!!

Υ.Γ.(για Nadine): κάπου διάβασα ξεκίνησες τα reductil? αν ναι πες μου εντυπώσεις γιατί και εγώ τα ξαναξεκίνησα τη Δευτέρα.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,
> 
> ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΟΡΙΣΩ ΤΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΜΑΣ.
> ΜΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΙΒΗ
> με το καλό να ξεκινήσετε και γρήγορα να έχετε τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.
> Μαρία, εκτύπωσε τους πόντους των φαγητών που θα βρεις στο τόπικ ww-points καθώς και τις συνταγές και συμβουλές. Θα σε βοηθήσουν αρκετά.
> Ο μπακαλιάρος πλακί έχει 7 πόντους σύμφωνα με το βιβλιαράκι "ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ".
> ότι άλλο χρειαστείς μη διστάσεις.
> ...


Αμαλία ευχαριστώ για το καλόρισμα και για τις συμβουλές. Με βοήθησε αρκετά θα έλεγα το ποστ με το πόσοι πόντοι αντιστοιχούν σε θερμίδες. Κι έτσι έβγαλα κι εγώ συμπερασματικά ότι το πλακί ήταν 7 πόντοι. Μπήκα δυναμικά θα έλεγα. Μιας και μες τις γιορτές πήρα κιλάκια και με το που άρχισα ήδη άρχισαν να φεύγουν και γι'αυτό θα δείτε ο τίκερ-μαν να τρέχει αστραπή για αρχή! :lol:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αλαλούμ!Αλαλούμ μου!
Υπέροχη,υγιή,δημιουργική,δ ασκεδαστική,ευτυχισμένη,μ στή,χαρούμενη,αγαπησιάρικ ,ειρηνική,ξέγνοιαστη,αποδο τική,
ισορροπημένη...όλοι οι ποθητοί επιθετικοί χαρακτηρισμοί για τη χρονιά,που μόλις μας άνοιξε το κατώφλι της να διαβούμε!
Όλα όσα ενδόμυχα ποθείς φέτος να πραγματωθούν ή έστω να γίνουν σεβαστά βηματάκια πιο κοντά στην υλοποίηση τους!
Και όντως δεν ξεχνώ,αγαπημένο μου αλαλουμάκι!Ένα πάρτυ μου αναλογεί κι εμένα φέτος να πάω:το δικό σου!
Μη μου στερήσεις τη χαρά αυτή στην ήδη στερημένη από διασκέδαση ζωή μου...(φαντάσου ηχητικά εφέ κλαψουρίσματος εδώ)
Τα reductil δεν τα ξεκίνησα ακόμα,αν και βρίσκονται από μήνες στο ντουλάπι μου...Στην αρχή δυσκολευόμουν να τα αποφασίσω
και μετά περίμενα να νιώσω λίγο πιο διαιτητικά(γιατί πέρασε κι από μας,εδώ στο βορά,το έντονο κρούσμα σοκολατοεπιδημίας)
αλλά τελικά κατέληξα πως πάλι βλακείες κάνω,γιατί αυτό υποτίθεται σου κάνουν τα χάπια αυτά:σου κοβουν την όρεξη!
Οπότε αν όχι αυτήν την εβδομάδα,την επόμενη τα ξεκινώ και χαίρομαι που θα σκέφτομαι πως κάθε πρωί κάνουμε την ίδια κίνηση!
Συγνώμη,αγαπητά μέλη των WW,για το off topic,αλλά μια αδυναμία έχουμε κι εμείς εδώ μέσα...δε γινόταν να μην της ευχηθούμε!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

Αμαλία, έχω υπολογίσει 18 πόντους ! νομίζω ότι είναι και οι κατώτεροι. 
πάντως πάω καλά αυτές τις μέρες που έχω άδεια από την δουλειά. 
από Δευτέρα όμως που θα πάω δουλειά, θα πρέπει να δω πώς θα το οργανώσω ώστε να αφήνω τους πολλούς πόντους μετά τις 6 το απόγευμα που έχω ήδη γυρίσει σπίτι. 
άλλωστε τότε και μέχρι να πάω για ύπνο ( γύρω στις 11 ) θέλω να τρώω και να τσιμπολογάω. 
όταν πεινάω με βοηθάει πολύ να πίνω κάτι ζεστό όπως καφέ ή τσάι και πάντα μου κόβει την όρεξη ή ..την λιγούρα. 
εύχομαι σε όλους καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια αλλά.....είναι τόσο απαραίτητα τα reductil ; από ότι έχω καταλάβει κόβουν την όρεξη αλλά την λιγούρα ; όταν δηλαδή θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις μία μπουκιά ..( και όχι παραπάνω ) ψωμάκι ή κάτι άλλο..τι κάνεις ; 
νομίζω ότι δεν τρώμε πάντα επειδή πεινάμε πραγματικά.

----------


## alalumaki

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Συγνώμη,αγαπητά μέλη των WW,για το off topic,αλλά μια αδυναμία έχουμε κι εμείς εδώ μέσα...δε γινόταν να μην της ευχηθούμε!


Τα παιδιά εδώ είναι εντάξει δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα!!!!! (μου αρέσει να είμαι αδυναμία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Χίλια ευχαριστώ για τις χίλιες γλυκές ευχές σου..... Οταν ξεκινήσεις τα χάπια να ανοίξεις νέο topic για να τα λέμε γιατί εδώ οι WW θα μας βάλουν χέρι.........

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κορίτσια την βοήθεια σας θέλω. 1,5 περίπου φλυτζάνι του τσαγιού φακές νερόβραστες (χωρίς το νερό) σκέτες, πόσους πόντους έχουν; Έβαλα τόσο για 2 μερίδες μεσημέρι-βράδυ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Βιβή_
> Αμαλία, έχω υπολογίσει 18 πόντους ! νομίζω ότι είναι και οι κατώτεροι. 
> πάντως πάω καλά αυτές τις μέρες που έχω άδεια από την δουλειά. 
> από Δευτέρα όμως που θα πάω δουλειά, θα πρέπει να δω πώς θα το οργανώσω ώστε να αφήνω τους πολλούς πόντους μετά τις 6 το απόγευμα που έχω ήδη γυρίσει σπίτι. 
> άλλωστε τότε και μέχρι να πάω για ύπνο ( γύρω στις 11 ) θέλω να τρώω και να τσιμπολογάω. 
> όταν πεινάω με βοηθάει πολύ να πίνω κάτι ζεστό όπως καφέ ή τσάι και πάντα μου κόβει την όρεξη ή ..την λιγούρα. 
> εύχομαι σε όλους καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια αλλά.....είναι τόσο απαραίτητα τα reductil ; από ότι έχω καταλάβει κόβουν την όρεξη αλλά την λιγούρα ; όταν δηλαδή θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις μία μπουκιά ..( και όχι παραπάνω ) ψωμάκι ή κάτι άλλο..τι κάνεις ; 
> νομίζω ότι δεν τρώμε πάντα επειδή πεινάμε πραγματικά.


BIBH,
δοκίμασε οταν σε πιάνουν λιγούρες για γλυκό τότε να κάνεις την άσκησή σου. Μετά από μία 20 λεπτη ελαφριά άσκηση ούτε και θα την θυμάσε την λιγούρα. 
Λίγους πόντους έχεις καθημερινά. Μήπως δεν τους υπολόγισες καλά?
Εγώ είμαι στους 20 πόντους ημερησίως και ήδη δυσκολεύομαι. Πόσο μάλλον στους 18. Να θυμάσε πως δεν πρέπει να τρως λιγότερο των 17 πόντων ημερησίως γιατί μετά υποσιτίζεσαι και επιβραδύνεται ο μεταβολισμός.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΜΑΡΊΑ
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για την πρώτη απώλεια κιλών!!! 
Πολύ δυναμικό ξεκίνημα!!! 

το ποστ που αναφέρεις με την αντιστοιχία πόντων και θερμίδων δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι αξιόπιστο, οπότε προσοχή, μην βασίζεσαι αποκλειστικά σ'αυτό.
Όσο για τις φακές... εδώ είναι δύσκολα. Μέσα στον οδηγό έχει 30γρ ωμές φακές =2 πόντους.
Οι φακές όταν βράζουν φουσκώνουν σα το ρύζι. Οπότε λογικά δεν νομίζω το 1 1/2 φλιτζάνι να έχει πάνω από 4 πόντους. ʼν έχεις ζυγαριά με γραμμάρια σπίτι σου ζύγισε 60γρ ωμές φακές να δεις πόσα φλιτζάνια είναι? Αμφιβάλλω να ξεπερνά το 1 φλιτζάνι. Οπότε αν βραστούν κιόλας που φουσκώνουν νομίζω πως με μεγάλη σιγουριά δεν ξεπερνά όντως τους 4 πόντους.
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΑΛΑΛΟΥΜʼΚΙΟΟΟΟΟ

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛʼ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΉ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΤΙ ΛOΓΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΩΝ ΚΙΛΩΝ :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

NADINΕ & ΑΛΑΛΟΥΜΑΚΙΟ
σας αγαπάμε και σας θέλουμε στην παρέα μας κι ας μιλάτε για το reductil.
ΦΙΛΟΥΜΠΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αμαλία ευχαριστώ. Ότι χάνω είναι ότι πήρα τώρα στις γιορτές. Θα φανεί κάποια στιγμή το κανονικό βάρος μου όταν θα χάνω απελπιστικά αργά. Τον ξέρω τον οργανισμό μου.

Πάντως τις φακές τις έκανα light με μια κουταλιά λάδι μέσα, οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχουν παραπάνω πόντους από 4!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Αμαλία ευχαριστώ. Ότι χάνω είναι ότι πήρα τώρα στις γιορτές. Θα φανεί κάποια στιγμή το κανονικό βάρος μου όταν θα χάνω απελπιστικά αργά. Τον ξέρω τον οργανισμό μου.
> 
> Πάντως τις φακές τις έκανα light με μια κουταλιά λάδι μέσα, οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχουν παραπάνω πόντους από 4!


ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΔΙ ΘΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΙΣ ΕΞΤΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ 2 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ.
ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ΓΛΥΚΟΥ.
ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΡΓΑ... ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ. ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ...ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ? ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ. ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΛΑΛΟΥΜΑΚΙΟ ΜΑΖΙ  :Big Grin: 
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## Βιβή_ed

Αμαλία, σίγουρα οι πόντοι μου είναι 18 και λέω να μην ξεθαρεύω και πολύ.ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή σου για την άσκηση, την επόμενη εβδομάδα που θα δουλεύω θα κάνω ποδήλατο το απόγευμα μπροστά στην τηλεόραση.
σήμερα έφτιαξα νερόβραστα χονδρά μακαρόνια, έβαλα 1 γεμάτη κουταλιά σούπας κατίκι ( 60 γρ) και έφτιαξα και μία πολύ νόστιμη σάλτσα με μανιτάρια, λιαστή ντομάτα αλάδωτη, πιπεριά και κρεμύδι, 1 κγ κέτσαπ.
εφ'οσον μπορώ να φάω αρκετά μακαρόνια με 4 πόντους, και το κατίκι όλο είναι 2 π, νομίζω ότι με 6 πόντους έχω ...καθαρίσει. 
ελπίζω να μην κάνω λάθος ! 
επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο...εκτός από τους πόντους bonus της άσκησης, υπάρχουν και άλλοι πόντοι που μπορώ να προσθέσω εβδομαδιαίως ;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Βιβή μην ξεγελιέσαι με τα μακαρόνια. Στην σελίδα των ww διάβασα ότι 20γρ. άβραστα μακαρόνια έχουν 1 πόντο και που αυτά τα 20γρ. όταν βραστούν είναι η μερίδα που κανονικά έχει ένα γεύμα.

Να διάβασε εδώ: 
http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/comm...e=OPENDATEDESC

----------


## Βιβή_ed

ξέρεις, διάβασα στις συζητήσεις των προηγούμενων εβδομάδων ότι με 4 πόντους μπορείς να φάς μακαρόνια μέχρι να χορτάσεις, και πράγματι , αυτά που έφαγα για μεσημέρι είναι μία κανονική μερίδα. η αλήθεια είναι ότι ..φούσκωσα αλλά το γεγονός ότι μπορώ να φάω άλλη μία τέτοια μερίδα και αργότερα μου φέρνει ικανοποίηση. 

μήπως όμως κάνω κάποιο λάθος ; μου φαίνεται ότι είναι too good to be true!
help ! μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος ;

ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΜΑΡΑΚΙ,
ΑΣ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΟ WW.
λΙΓΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ WW STHN ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΕΛΙΓΜΕΝΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΩΝ WW πΟΥ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΑΝ FLEXI POINTS. ΣΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ:

ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΙΤΑΡΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙΤΕ = 4 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ
ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΙΤΑΡΙ ΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΑΛΕΣΗΣ (ΝΟΣΤΙΜΟΤΑΤΑ-ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΑ) ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙΤΕ = 3 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΙΤΑΡΙ 35ΓΡ ΩΜΑ = 4Κ.Σ. = 100ΓΡ ΒΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ = 2 ΠΟΝΤΟΙ
ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΑ ΟΛΙΚΗΣ 35ΓΡ ΩΜΑ = 4Κ.Σ.= 100ΓΡ ΒΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ =2ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.

ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΤΑΤΕΣ ΣΚΕΤΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙΤΕ = 2ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ
2 ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΠΑΤΑΤΟΥΛΕΣ ΣΚΕΤΕΣ (100ΓΡ) = 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΦΑΤΕ ΑΦΟΒΑ ΖΥΜΑΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΕΙΤΕ.
ΘΑ ΕΚΠΛΑΓΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΒΙΒΗ,
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΑΛΕΣ ΛΑΔΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΑΛΤΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΤΕ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΣ 6 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΣΟΥ.

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΕΙΣ
ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ.
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ Σ'ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ?

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## myrtali

Καλησπέρα και από 'μένα και καλη χρονιά στην ομάδα των WW!
Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω και εγώ το πρόγραμμα και θα ήθελα κάποιες διευκρινήσεις από την Αμαλία που έχει τα βιβλιαράκια ww. Στο αντίστοιχο post λέει τυρί φέτα 2 πόντους το σπιρτόκουτο. Η φέτα light έχει 170 θερμίδες και 12 γρ λιπαρά στα 100 γρ ενώ η κανονική φέτα έχει 22 γρ λιπαρά στα 100 γρ. Πόσους πόντους να υπολογίσω τη φέτα light; Επίσης το γάλα το μετράμε με φλυτζάνια, πόσα ml θεωρούμε ότι παίρνει το φλυτζάνι; Όσο ενα ποτήρι (200-250 ml) ή όσο ένα φλυτζάνι τσαγιού γύρω στα 150 ml ; Και τέλος, ένα σουβλάκι σκέτο (καλαμάκι) πόσους πόντους έχει;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αμάλια πάντως ψάχνοντας έμαθα ότι από τότε που έκλεισαν τα ww τα ελληνικά, έχουν γίνει αρκετές αλλαγές όσον αφορά τους πόντους στα διεθνή ww. Κι επειδή τα μακαρόνια είναι μεγάλη παγίδα και άκρως παχυντικά αν φάμε του σκασμού, προτείνω να είμαστε λίγο επιφυλακτικές.

----------


## myrtali

Επίσης το ρύζι , τον αρακά και τις άλλες τροφές που τις μετράμε με ΚΣ είναι ωμά ή μαγειρεμένα; Το μαύρο ρύζι και το λευκό έχουν τους ίδιους πόντους; Αμαλία ελπίζω να μη σε ζάλισα με τις ερωτήσεις μου

----------


## Βιβή_ed

πάντως, σήμερα έφαγα τουλάχιστον 2,5 μερίδες μακαρόνια!!! αλλά ,από το πρωί έχω φάει : 

2 φετες ψωμί με υποψία βουτυρου δηλ. 2π
1 χυμό από 4 μανταρίνια, ας βάλω 1 π
60 γρ. κατίκι 2π
3 δαμάσκηνα και ένα ξερό σύκο 1π
μακαρόνια...ας μην τα βάλω 4π , ας τα υπολογίσω 6π

πάλι καλά είμαι αφού έφτασα τους 12 πόντους , είναι 9 η ώρα και έχω άλλους 6 πόντους ( χωρίς τους 2 από το ποδήλατο) σε περίπτωση που θέλω να φάω πχ. 1 κομματάκι σοκολάτα. 
σίγουρα δεν είναι το καλύτερο να σκάς στο φαγητό με μακαρόνια..απλά έτυχε σήμερα. ούτως ή αλλιώς, εγώ πάντα προγραμματίζω το φαγητό όλης της εβδομάδας και ξέρω λίγο πολύ τι θα φάω.

σχετικά με τις ερωτήσεις της myrtali, πιστεύω ότι τώρα που υπάρχει φέτα light και ψωμί χωρίς κόρα, θα πρέπει να έχουν λιγώτερους πόντους. ο θερμιδομετρητής το ψωμί χωρίς κόρα το δίνει 25 θερμίδες λιγότερο. έχετε κάτι υπ'όψιν ή να το αφήσουμε όπως έχει για να μην ...ξεθαρρεύουμε ;

----------


## p_k

Αυτό που λέει η Αμαλία για τα ζυμαρικά και τις πατάτες, είναι έτσι ακριβώς.
Φάτε άφοβα, μετρώντας τους πόντους και θα διαπιστώσετε ότι το σύστημα δουλεύει.
Εννοείται νερόβραστα τα ζυμαρικά και οι πατάτες, χωρίς βούτυρο.
Αλλιώς, ισχύουν οι πόντοι για τα μαγειρεμένα φαγητά.
Το εφαρμόζω κι εγώ αυτό και είναι καταπληκτικό, μια και δεν πεινάς καθόλου για αρκετές ώρες μετά την κατανάλωσή τους.

----------


## Βιβή_ed

p k , αν και νέο μέλος έχω διαβάσει όλες τις προηγούμενες αλληλογραφίες σου και θέλω να σου πω συγχαρητήρια που έχεις φτάσει κοντά στον στόχο σου...μάλιστα αυτές τις μέρες αναρωτιώμουν που χάθηκες. 

πάντως είναι καταπληκτικό τις ωραίες και πρωτότυπες συνταγές βρίσκεις άμα θές να εξοικονομήσεις πόντους..

τους τελευταίους μήνες φτιάχνω μαγιονέζα μόνη μου και τα ασπράδια τα φτιάχνω μαρεγκούλες..σήμερα λοιπόν κάθησα και υπολόγισα πόσες θερμίδες και πόσους πόντους έχει η κάθε μία..λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε :

4 ασπράδια -16 θερμίδες- 1 πόντος
225 γρ. ζάχαρη ( αν και τώρα έβαλα 200 )- 900 θερμίδες -7,5 πόντοι 
1 κ σούπας κορν φλάουρ - δεν το μέτρησα κάν , είναι πολύ μικρή ποσότητα

όλα αυτά κάνουν 45 μαρεγκάκια και 8,5 πόντους, άρα , 4 μαρεγκάκια 1π...

δοκιμάστε το, είναι ανάλαφρο, τραγανό και ικανοποιεί στιγμιαία ανάγκη ζαχαρούλας.

----------


## p_k

Βιβή, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ και σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!
Να φτάσεις στο στόχο σου σύντομα! 
Πράγματι, με λίγη εφευρετικότητα μπορείς να επινοήσεις υπέροχες λύσεις, όπως αυτή που έγραψες πριν.
Εγώ κάνω την εξής πολύ ελαφριά σως, που μπορεί να μπεί σαν ντρέσινγκ σε οποιαδήποτε σαλάτα. Λόγω του ότι βάζουμε λίγο λάδι, πολλές φορές οι σαλάτες θέλουν κάτι επιπλέον για να νοστιμίσουν και να κατεβαίνουν ευκολότερα.
Σε μισό κεσεδάκι γιαούρτι 2%, βάζουμε μουστάρδα, μέχρι να αρχίσει να παίρνει ένα κιτρινωπό χρώμα. Ανακατεύουμε καλά και αν θέλουμε ρίχνουμε λίγο μαύρο πιπέρι. Είναι φανταστική και ταιριάζει με όλες τις σαλάτες, αλλά κατ' εμέ ο συνδυασμός με μαρουλοσαλάτα είναι τέλειος.
Αυτήν την εβδομάδα το νιώθω ότι η απώλεια είναι μεγαλύτερη. Θα πιστοποιηθεί βέβαια από το τακτικό ζύγισμα της Τρίτης.
Μέχρι τότε, υπομονή!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους της παρέας!!!
Σήμερα ξύπνησα με καταπληκτική διάθεση, ίσως και λόγω του ότι αυτή η εβδομάδα είναι από τις καλύτερες στην εφαρμογή του προγράμματος! Πολυ ανεβασμένη διάθεση! 

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος

----------


## p_k

Συνεχίζω με το

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 πιάτο μακαρόνια ολικής αλέσεως
με 30 γρ. γκούντα και 50 γρ. ζαμπόν
Λαχανοσαλάτα με 2 κ.γ. ελαιόλαδο
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ ΣΝΑΚ

2 μήλα

Μετά απ' όλα αυτά, έμειναν 7,5 πόντοι για το βραδινό. Πολύ καλά!
Τα λέμε αργότερα, καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by myrtali_
> Καλησπέρα και από 'μένα και καλη χρονιά στην ομάδα των WW!
> Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω και εγώ το πρόγραμμα και θα ήθελα κάποιες διευκρινήσεις από την Αμαλία που έχει τα βιβλιαράκια ww. Στο αντίστοιχο post λέει τυρί φέτα 2 πόντους το σπιρτόκουτο. Η φέτα light έχει 170 θερμίδες και 12 γρ λιπαρά στα 100 γρ ενώ η κανονική φέτα έχει 22 γρ λιπαρά στα 100 γρ. Πόσους πόντους να υπολογίσω τη φέτα light; Επίσης το γάλα το μετράμε με φλυτζάνια, πόσα ml θεωρούμε ότι παίρνει το φλυτζάνι; Όσο ενα ποτήρι (200-250 ml) ή όσο ένα φλυτζάνι τσαγιού γύρω στα 150 ml ; Και τέλος, ένα σουβλάκι σκέτο (καλαμάκι) πόσους πόντους έχει;


ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΕΤΑ LIGHT ΘΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΙΣ 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ 30ΓΡ
ΕΝΝΟΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΛΥΤΖΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΤΣΑΓΙΟΥ ΤΩΝ 150mL
1 ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙ ΧΟΙΡΙΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΗ ΦΕΤΟΥΛΑ ΨΩΜΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΟΔΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ 4 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by myrtali_
> Επίσης το ρύζι , τον αρακά και τις άλλες τροφές που τις μετράμε με ΚΣ είναι ωμά ή μαγειρεμένα; Το μαύρο ρύζι και το λευκό έχουν τους ίδιους πόντους; Αμαλία ελπίζω να μη σε ζάλισα με τις ερωτήσεις μου


ΣΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΣΕ ΩΜΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ.
ΤΟ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΥΚΟ ΡΥΖΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΔΙΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΩΣ 30-40ΓΡ ΩΜΑ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΚΑ Ή ΑΜΥΛΩΔΗ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΜΕΣΟ ΟΡΟ 100-120ΓΡ ΜΑΓΕΙΡΕΜΕΝΑ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Βιβή_
> 
> σχετικά με τις ερωτήσεις της myrtali, πιστεύω ότι τώρα που υπάρχει φέτα light και ψωμί χωρίς κόρα, θα πρέπει να έχουν λιγώτερους πόντους. ο θερμιδομετρητής το ψωμί χωρίς κόρα το δίνει 25 θερμίδες λιγότερο. έχετε κάτι υπ'όψιν ή να το αφήσουμε όπως έχει για να μην ...ξεθαρρεύουμε ;


ΓΡΑΨΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΠΑΡΑ ΑΝΑ 100ΓΡ ΤΟΥ ΨΩΜΙΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΖΥΓΙΖΕΙ Η ΚΑΘΕ ΦΕΤΑ ΨΩΜΙΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΙΝΑΚΑΚΙ ΤΩΝ WW ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ. ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΗ Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΝΑΞΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Αμάλια πάντως ψάχνοντας έμαθα ότι από τότε που έκλεισαν τα ww τα ελληνικά, έχουν γίνει αρκετές αλλαγές όσον αφορά τους πόντους στα διεθνή ww. Κι επειδή τα μακαρόνια είναι μεγάλη παγίδα και άκρως παχυντικά αν φάμε του σκασμού, προτείνω να είμαστε λίγο επιφυλακτικές.


ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ -ΕΚ ΠΕΙΡΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ- ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΤΣΙ. ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΠΟΣΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΦΑΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ???
ΚΑΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΤΡΩΜΕ???
ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΕΙΣ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

SORRY
πΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΣΥΧΝΑ,
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΠΝΙΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ.
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ
ΦΙΛΟΥΜΠΕΣ

----------


## Βιβή_ed

Αμαλία,

σε ευχαριστούμε για τις συμβουλές και την βοήθειά σου.

πάντως, έχεις δίκιο, η φέτα τοστ χωρίς κόρα έχει ελάχιστες θερμίδες διαφορά οπότε ας το αφήσουμε ως έχει.

βρίσκω πάντως την δίαιτα αυτή πολύ βατή και δεν αισθάνομαι πείνα. Σίγουρα δεν θα έχει την θεαματική απώλεια κιλών σε ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα, αλλά έχουμε πει ότι αυτό δεν είναι το καλύτερο. 
σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και δείχνει 68,5 περίπου ( δεν έχω ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά, απλά την κλασική που δεν έχει και τόσο ακρίβεια. Τέλος πάντων, λίγο πάνω-λίγο κάτω , δεν με νοιάζει! 

bye!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Βιβή_
> 
> βρίσκω πάντως την δίαιτα αυτή πολύ βατή και δεν αισθάνομαι πείνα. Σίγουρα δεν θα έχει την θεαματική απώλεια κιλών σε ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα, αλλά έχουμε πει ότι αυτό δεν είναι το καλύτερο. 
> σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και δείχνει 68,5 περίπου ( δεν έχω ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά, απλά την κλασική που δεν έχει και τόσο ακρίβεια. Τέλος πάντων, λίγο πάνω-λίγο κάτω , δεν με νοιάζει! 
> 
> bye!


BIBH MOY,
H ww δίαιτα δεν έχει σουπερ απώλειες κιλών. Είναι όμως σταθερή στην απώλεια βάρους και ιδιαίτερα λίπους. Γρήγορα -στο μήνα πάνω- θα δεις διαφορά όχι τόσο στη ζυγαριά όσο στα ρούχα σου αλλά και στην κυτταρίτιδα. Θυμίσου την κουβέντα μου, όλοι θα σου λένε πως έχεις χάσει τουλάχιστον 6 κιλά και εσύ θα έχεις χάσει, λέμε τώρα 3 κιλά. Επειδή με αυτή την δίαιτα θα χάνεις 300 με 500γρ την βδομάδα σου συνιστώ να πάρεις μία ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά που μετρά ανά 100γρ και η οποία θα σου δείχνει αυτές τις μικρές μεταβολές. Γιατί η συμβατική δεν θα στις δείχνει και θα απογοητεύεσαι.
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Nefeli-

καλή χρονιά παιδιά!  :Smile:  εύχομαι φέτος να σκοντάψετε πάνω σε ότι αγαπάτε και λαχταράτε.

κατάφερα να μείνω σχετικά σταθερή κατά την διάρκεια των γιορτών και αυτό μου δίνει χαρά και δύναμη για νέο κύκλο προσπάθειας. αυτές είναι μεταβατικές μέρες για να μπω και πάλι σ'ενα ωραίο πρόγραμμα και να βρω τους ρυθμούς μου! παρακολουθώ τα ποστς και σύντομα θα αρχίσω να σημειώνω την πρόοδο μου ή το κατάτροχο μου εδώ και πάλι  :Smile: 
χαίρομαι πολύ για όσους πλησιάζουν το στόχο τους !!!! κι ακόμη περισσότερο γι αυτούς που τώρα τον προσδιορίζουν! καλή δύναμη ! καλό πείσμααααα!!!

πάμεεεε τώρα που γυρίζει κι έχωωω κέφια λέμε!!!!

φιλάκια χχχ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

NEΦΕΛΑΚΙ,
ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ.
τι καλά που θα σε έχουμε πάλι στην παρεούλα μας!!!
Μπράβο σου που έμεινες σταθερή. Εσύ και ο p-k, καταφέρατε και κάνατε τη διαφορά τούτες τις γιορτές.
Τώρα όμως όλη η παρέα των ww, με κέφι , πείσμα, δύναμη και πολύ υπομονή προχωράμε προς τον στόχο μας.
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κι αναρωτιόμουν που είναι η Νεφέλη που ενημερώνει για τα πάντα για την δίαιτα ww. Ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που κρατήθηκαν στις γιορτές. Εγώ μπορεί να έφαγα και να έβαλα κιλά, δεν κάθισα να σκάσω γι'αυτό. Σιγά! Μου αρκεί που υπάρχει μια παρέα σαν την δική σας για να τα λέμε και να με κρατάει μακριά απ'την πολυφαγία και να κρατάω πρόγραμμα σε ότι τρώω καθημερινά.
Νεφέλη καλώς ήλθες, χαίρομαι που σε γνωρίζω μιας και είμαι νέα στο φόρουμ σας, αλλά όχι νέα στο κασπανέβασμα των κιλών!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> καλή χρονιά παιδιά!  εύχομαι φέτος να σκοντάψετε πάνω σε ότι αγαπάτε και λαχταράτε.


Νεφελού μου,φοβάμαι πως,αν εγώ σκοντάψω πάνω σε ό,τι αγαπώ και λαχταρώ,θα τον λιώσω τον καημενούλη μου... :Wink:

----------


## Nefeli-

ας πρόσεχε!!! έτσι είμαστε εμείς σκοντάφτουμε και λιώνουμε όσους και όσα αγαπάμε και λαχταράμε!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

μαρία καλή αρχή στην προσπάθειά σου κι ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα  :Smile:  να'σαι καλα

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!
*Θέλω σήμερα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τη μεγάλη μου χαρά για την απώλεια 700 γραμμαρίων, μετά από πέντε συνεχόμενες εβδομάδες μικρών απωλειών.*
Επιτέλους, τα μέτρα έπιασαν τόπο και οι μηχανές ξαναπήραν μπρος για την επίτευξη του τελικού στόχου των 78 κιλών.
Σήμερα λοιπόν ζυγίστηκα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε *80,9* κιλά, από *81,6* που ήμουν την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα.
*Τι ακριβώς έκανα:*
1) Αύξησα ελαφρώς (τονίζω το ελαφρώς) την ποσότητα της άπαχης πρωτείνης στη διάρκεια της μέρας, προσέχοντας σχεδόν σε κάθε γεύμα να υπάρχει λίγο κοτόπουλο ή άπαχο μοσχάρι/χοιρινό ή άπαχο ζαμπόν. Για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις: δεν μείωσα πολύ τους υδατάνθρακες, ώστε να φτάσω στο άλλο άκρο με τις γνωστές δίαιτες χαμηλών υδατανθράκων, καθώς είμαι εναντίον τέτοιων πρακτικών. Απλώς, για τόνωση του μεταβολισμού, πρόσθεσα λίγη παραπάνω πρωτείνη.
2) Μείωσα τα γλυκά που έτρωγα στη διάρκεια της εβδομάδας. Μη νομίσει κανείς ότι έτρωγα πριν υπερπαχυντικά γλυκά, αλλά αντί να τρώω πχ. τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα ρυζόγαλο, έφαγα μία (1 κεσεδάκι ρυζόγαλο = 3,5 πόντοι)
3) Πρόσεχα οι κουταλιές γλυκού ζάχαρη που βάζω στους καφέδες της ημέρας (πάντα ντεκαφεϊνέ), να είναι πραγματικά κοφτές, να μην ξεπερνά δηλαδή η ζάχαρη το χείλος του κουταλιού
4) Αύξησα τη φυσική δραστηριότητα, περπατώντας περισσότερο
Έτσι λοιπόν, με αυτές τις απλές πιστεύω κινήσεις, πέτυχα το ποθούμενο, δηλαδή να ξεκολλήσει η ζυγαριά και να φτάσω στο σωστό βάρος σύμφωνα με το ύψος μου και πάντα σύμφωνα με τους πίνακες των WW.
Διορθώθηκε επίσης το ΒΜΙ μου και πλέον είναι 24,9 (με φυσιολογική τιμή το 25).
*Τώρα, πάμε φουλ για τα 78 κιλά, που είναι ο προσωπικός μου στόχος.*
Όλο αυτό το διάστημα, είχα τη συμπαράστασή σας και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Χωρίς να γνωριζόμαστε, νιώθω πως είμαστε μια παρέα και αν δεν μπω μια μέρα να διαβάσω τα ποστ, δεν αισθάνομαι καλά.
Υπήρξαν στιγμές που η μικρή απώλεια με στενοχωρούσε, αλλά ούτε μία στιγμή που να απογοητεύθηκα. Ξέρω πώς λειτουργεί το πρόγραμμα, το εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα και το ξαναλέω: είναι ό,τι καλύτερο υπάρχει, πάντα κατά την ταπεινή προσωπική μου γνώμη.
Νέο ξεκίνημα από σήμερα για τα 78 κιλά, ώστε μετά να αρχίσει και το πρόγραμμα συντήρησης.
Βλέπω με χαρά ότι επανήλθαν στην παρέα η NADINE και η Νεφέλη, είχαμε καιρό να τα πούμε.
Αμαλία, κι εσύ θα πας πολύ καλά όπως πιστεύω και οι υπόλοιποι, παλιοί και νέοι!
Μην παραιτείστε ούτε στιγμή, τα καλά αποτελέσματα θα έρθουν! Σας το λέει ένας που τον περασμένο Μάιο ζύγιζε 103 κιλά. Σιγά σιγά και με πολλή υπομονή, για μόνιμα αποτελέσματα!
Να είστε καλά, θα τα ξαναπούμε αύριο!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

συγχαρητήρια ! 

σε βλέπω να μπαίνεις πρώτος στην συντήρηση και να μας δίνεις συμβουλές για αυτά που θα ακολουθήσουμε.

μπράβο και πάλι!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Χαιρετώ και συγχαίρω τον,φυσιολογικών πλέον τιμών BMI,p_k!
Eίναι πολύ σημαντικό για όλους εμάς αυτό το μοίρασμα των προσωπικών σου εμπειριών και παρατηρήσεων,
πέρα ασφαλώς από την ενθάρρυνση,που μας δίνεις με το ζωντανό παράδειγμα επιτυχίας σου!
Να'σαι πάντα καλά!Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα! Ήδη αυτό το κόλλημα που είχε ο p_k άρχισα να το βλέπω κι επάνω μου. Ενώ στην αρχή μου έφυγαν σαν σφαίρα τα περίπου 3,5 κιλά τώρα η ζυγαριά δεν λέει να ξεκολλήσει. Σήμερα ανέβηκα και με λέει στα ίδια, θα δούμε από Δευτέρα τι θα έχω καταφέρει. 

Μπράβο p_k δίνεις θάρρος σε μας τις νέες και στο φόρουμ και στο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ,

P-K 
τι ευχάριστα νέα ήταν αυτά!!!!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟ!!!
σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ γιατί έχεις γίνει για μας το φωτεινό παράδειγμα, η αδιάσειστη απόδειξη ότι το πρόγραμμα αυτό όταν τηρείται με συνέπεια αποδίδει και το κυριότερο για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σου.
Να είσαι καλά και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## p_k

Παιδιά, να είστε καλά, σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια και ανταποδίδω!
Καλό μεσημέρι!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μια σπιτική σπανακοτυρόπιτα ένα κομμάτι 150γρ. πόσους πόντους έχει; Να υπολογίσω το κομμάτι όσο είναι η τυρόπιτα; 8,5 πόντους;

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μια σπιτική σπανακοτυρόπιτα ένα κομμάτι 150γρ. πόσους πόντους έχει; Να υπολογίσω το κομμάτι όσο είναι η τυρόπιτα; 8,5 πόντους;


Η σπανακοτυρόπιτα, όπως λέει το βιβλίο, έχει 8 πόντους (150 γρ.).

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μια σπιτική σπανακοτυρόπιτα ένα κομμάτι 150γρ. πόσους πόντους έχει; Να υπολογίσω το κομμάτι όσο είναι η τυρόπιτα; 8,5 πόντους;



Η ΣΠΑΝΑΚΟΤΥΡΟΠΙΤΑ 1 ΜΕΡΙΔΑ (150ΓΡ) =8 ποντους

----------


## p_k

Μαζί με την Αμαλία απαντήσαμε!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

χε,χε,χεχαχαχιχιχι

p-k,
ούτε συννενοημένοι να μασταν. ταυτόχρονα απαντήσαμε!!!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Πάντως Μαράκι, δεν νομίζω πως έχεις παράπονο.
Είσαι στο τόπικ της άμεσης, γρήγορης και αξιόπιστης απάντησης.
Πώς πάει ο αγώνας?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μμμμάααααατς *p_k* μμμμμμμμμουτς *ΑΜΑLIA*. Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Επανέρχομαι όμως, γιατί άλλο η σπανακόπιτα που είναι φτιαγμένη μόνο με σπανάκι κι αρωματικά κι άλλο η σπανακοτυρόπιτα που περιλαμβάνει εκτός των άλλων υλικών, τυρί κι αυγά. Μάλλον θα υπολογίσω ένα κομμάτι όσο είναι η τυρόπιτα.  :Frown: 

Κι αν ξεφύγω και φάω έναν πόντο παραπάνω παίζει ρόλο;


Όσο για τον αγώνα καλά πάει. Το νιώθω. Δεν ανεβαίνω στην ζυγαριά όμως. Την Δευτέρα θα γίνει γιατί θέλω να δω πόσο θα κρατήσω που το Σαββάτο έχω να πάω σε γιορτή και την Κυριακή έχουμε οικογενειακό τραπέζι!

----------


## sougar_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Επανέρχομαι όμως, γιατί άλλο η σπανακόπιτα που είναι φτιαγμένη μόνο με σπανάκι κι αρωματικά κι άλλο η σπανακοτυρόπιτα που περιλαμβάνει εκτός των άλλων υλικών, τυρί κι αυγά. Μάλλον θα υπολογίσω ένα κομμάτι όσο είναι η τυρόπιτα.


Mαράκι, συγγνώμη που επεμβαίνω, αλλά αρχικά ρώτησες αυτό:



> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μια σπιτική σπανακοτυρόπιτα ένα κομμάτι 150γρ. πόσους πόντους έχει; Να υπολογίσω το κομμάτι όσο είναι η τυρόπιτα; 8,5 πόντους;


Δηλαδή για σπανακοτυρόπιτα. Που περιέχει και τυρί.

Αν περιέχει μονο σπανάκι και μυρωδικά, είναι ΣΠΑΝΑΚΟΠΙΤΑ.
Αρα μετράς 8π.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ρε sougar μην μπερδευόμαστε. ʼλλο η σπανακόπιτα κι άλλο η σπανακοτυρόπιτα. Σπανακόπιτα με τυρί κι αυγά είναι.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας! 
ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά!

σήμερα έφαγα

1 τοστ γαλ κασέρι 4π
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 3π
1 νες

μένουν 15π

1 γιαουρτάκι 2% 2π
3 μικρά κριθαρένια παξιμαδάκια 3π
1 μήλο

μένουν 10π

φιλέτο κοτόπουλο (1 μικρό σχετικά κομάτι)
σαλάτα με 2 κουτ. λάδι
1 φέτα κασέρι

μένουν 3π αποθήκη

----------


## NADINE_ed

"Οι αναμνήσεις...ξαναγυρίζουνε. ..και μου θυμίζουνε...τα περασμένα..."

Μάζευε,μάζευε πόντους στην αποθήκη σου...ξέρω που θα σε πάω να τους ξοδέψουμε... :P

Έλα Νεφελού μου!!!!!!!! Πάμε τώρα που γυρίζει ,λέμεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

εγώ γλυκά , σοκολάτες δεν τρώω ... με ξέρεις! μου αρέσουν τα λαχανικά και η βρώμη!!! χεχεχεχεχ

----------


## Nefeli-

έλα να βλέπω το 79 να επανέρχεται!!! τέρμα τα γκάζια 79 σου έρχομαι!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Φτάσε εσύ στο 79 και θα σε πάω εγώ "στης Παρασκευούλας" να απολαύσεις την αγαπημένη σου...βρώμη ως επιβράβευση! :P

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ρε κορίτσια θα μας μπερδέψετε εντελώς εμάς τις αρχάριες στο πρόγραμμα; Στην λίστα πόντων στο άλλο τόπικ μια μπάρα δημητριακών με σοκολάτα έχει 2 πόντους και πάνω η Νεφέλη γράφει 3. Τι τελικά ισχύει; Εγώ που τρώω την fitness να μου τη χρεώνω 3 πόντους;

----------


## Nefeli-

εσείς οι αρχάριες να μετράτε τους πόντους που αναγράφονται κανονικά... εμείς οι προχωρημένες ας κάνουμε και καμιά τσαχπινια! χεχεχεχεχεχ  :Smile:  η δικιά μου μπάρα δημητριακών είναι πιο πλούσια  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ααα μάλιστα! Τσιμπάτε παραπάνω τις μπάρες για να μην τσιμπήσετε παραπάνω στους πόντους.  :Wink: 
Να ρωτήσω και το άλλο, αν φάμε κάτι κai γενικά στην μέρα συμπληρώνουμε 1-2 πόντους παραπάνω από αυτούς που δικαιούμαστε, πειράζει;

----------


## sougar_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Ρε sougar μην μπερδευόμαστε. ʼλλο η σπανακόπιτα κι άλλο η σπανακοτυρόπιτα. Σπανακόπιτα με τυρί κι αυγά είναι.


Tη σπανακόπιτα τη φτιάχνουμε και χωρίς τυρί.
Τη σπανακοτυρόπιτα, πάλι, όχι. 

Εσυ ρωτησες αρχικά για σπανακοτυρόπιτα και μετα διευκρίνησες πως ενδιαφέρεσαι για σπανακόπιτα που έχει μεσα μονο σπανάκι και μυρωδικά.

Εγώ μπερδέυομαι ή εσύ δε ξέρεις τι θα φας;

----------


## Nefeli-

μαρία μπορείς να αποθηκεύσεις μέχρι 5 πόντους από αυτούς που 'πρέπει' την μέρα. αυτούς θα τους χρησιμοποιήσεις μαζί με άλλους που θα αποθηκεύσεις από άλλες μέρες σε μία ιδιαίτερη έξοδό σου... ώστε να μπορείς να ξεφύγεις λίγο και να τσιμπήσεις κάτι παραπάνω... όλη η διαδικασία όμως στα χρονικά πλαίσια μιας εβδομάδας. Π.χ αποθηκεύω τετάρτη πέμπτη παρασκευή σάββατο κυριακή δευτέρα και την τρίτη που έχω μια προγραμματισμένη έξοδο για φαγητό ποτό... έχω την καβάντζα μου!  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

sougar εσύ μπερδεύτηκες. Για ξαναδιάβασε σε αυτό που γράφω παραπάνω. Τα παιδιά μου έδωσαν πόντους για σπανακόπιτα στην ερώτησή μου πόσους πόντους έχει η σπανακοτυρόπιτα. Εξηγώ ότι άλλο η σπανακόπιτα με σπανάκι κι αρωματικά κι άλλο η σπανακοτυρόπιτα που εκτός των άλλων περιλαμβάνει τυρί κι αυγά.

Τι δεν κατάλαβες σε αυτή την διευκρίνηση που κάνω; Πόσο πιο αναλυτικά να την γράψω;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Νεφέλη ωραία! Την Τρίτη ότι έφαγα συμπλήρωσα ελάχιστους πόντους και σήμερα που έφαγα λίγο παραπάνω βγαίνω κερδισμένη δηλαδή! Ωραία...
Έχω φυλάξει και για την Σαββατιάτική έξοδο!  :Wink:

----------


## sougar_ed

η διατύπωση σου, ενδεχομένως, να μη με βοήθησε να καταλάβω.
τέλος πάντων, πάμε απο την αρχή.
ʼποψη μου ειναι να μη τη μετρήσεις ως τυρόπιτα. Γιατί στη τυρόπιτα το βασικό συστατικό το τυρί βρίσκεται σε μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα, από ότι μέσα σε μια σπανακοτυρόπιτα. 
ʼρα δες πόσους πόντους έχει η τυρόπιτα και αφαίρεσε 1π ή δες πόσο έχει η σπανακόπιτα και πρόσθεσε 1π.
.

----------


## Nefeli-

μαράκι εσύ ξέρεις! κάτι λίγα μαθηματικά τα έχουμε όλοι... αυτοί με τα ενισχυμένα μπορούν να βγάλουν και τύπο! φορζα για το σαββατο λοιπόν  :Smile:  καλή όρεξη!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by sougar_
> η διατύπωση σου, ενδεχομένως, να μη με βοήθησε να καταλάβω.
> τέλος πάντων, πάμε απο την αρχή.
> ʼποψη μου ειναι να μη τη μετρήσεις ως τυρόπιτα. Γιατί στη τυρόπιτα το βασικό συστατικό το τυρί βρίσκεται σε μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα, από ότι μέσα σε μια σπανακοτυρόπιτα. 
> ʼρα δες πόσους πόντους έχει η τυρόπιτα και αφαίρεσε 1π ή δες πόσο έχει η σπανακόπιτα και πρόσθεσε 1π.
> .



Μώρε είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα. Η σπανακόπιτα έχει 8 η τυρόπιτα έχει 8,5. Η διαφορά είναι στον μισό πόντο κι αυτό είναι που μου φαίνεται παράξενο. Τέλος πάντων καλύτερα να βγω κατά 1 πόντο εκτός παρά να πέσω σε καμιά παγίδα. Βλέπεις το ελληνικό τραπέζι περιλαμβάνει και κάποιες ιδιαίτερες συνταγές. Αν ήταν light η συνταγή της σπανακοτυρόπιτας θα έκανα τους υπολογισμούς μου όπως έπρεπε, αλλά τι να κάνω που ήταν παραγγελία της μαμάς και δεν μπορούσα να της χαλάσω χατήρι.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sougar_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> 
> 
> Μώρε είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα. Η σπανακόπιτα έχει 8 η τυρόπιτα έχει 8,5.


ναι ε;
νομιζα οτι θα ειναι μεγαλύτερη η διαφορά...
ε τοτε μέτρησε την 8,5...μισός πόντος, όπως είπες, δεν ειναι και τιποτα σπουδαίο...είτε προς τα πάνω, είτε προς τα κάτω, δε θα προκαλέσει "ζημιά".

----------


## p_k

Παιδιά, μην μπερδεύεστε!
Ρητά και κατηγορηματικά, η μπάρα Fitness έχει *2* πόντους.
Είναι η αγαπημένη μου μπάρα και έχω φάει αναρίθμητες.  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΕΣΤΕΕΕΕ????

ΣΠΑΝΑΚΟΠΙΤΑ 1 ΜΕΡΙΔΑ (150ΓΡ) =5 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ
ΣΠΑΝΑΚΟΤΥΡΟΠΙΤΑ 1 ΜΕΡ. (150ΓΡ) =8 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!
καλή δύναμη! 

σήμερα έφαγα

1 μανταρίνι
1 τοστ γαλ κασέρι 4π
1 ποτήρι γάλα 0,5π
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 3π (οι δικές μου δεν είναι fitness)

14,5π μένουν

1 νες με γάλα και 1/2 κγ ζάχαρη 

μένουν 14π

σαλάτα με: μπρόκολο, φρέσκο κρεμμυδάκι, ντομάτα, 1 κσ λάδι 2π, λίγη φέτα 2π, 1 φρυγανιά 1π, 1 πατάτα βραστή 2π

μένουν 7π

1 μήλο
1 μανταρίνι

1 φέτα ψωμί του τοστ 1 γαλ 1 κασέρι 3π

μένουν 4π

2 βότκες 4π

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα!
για να γινει πιο κατανοητο...
σπανακοπιτα νηστισιμη 5 ποντους
σπανακοπιτα αρτησιμη 8 ποντους!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> ΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΕΣΤΕΕΕΕ????
> 
> ΣΠΑΝΑΚΟΠΙΤΑ 1 ΜΕΡΙΔΑ (150ΓΡ) =5 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ
> ΣΠΑΝΑΚΟΤΥΡΟΠΙΤΑ 1 ΜΕΡ. (150ΓΡ) =8 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ


Αμαλία προτείνω να ενημερώσεις την λίστα τροφίμων με τους πόντους για να μην μπερδευόμαστε. Γιατί εκεί κοιτούσα και ξανακοιτούσα... Σ'ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση.

Ζωήτσα ευχαριστώ κι εσένα! 


Γενικώς ευτυχώς που είχα πόντους για ξόδεμα κι έτσι μπόρεσα να φάω ένα κομμάτι σπανακοτυρόπιτα που λατρεύω.  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

MAΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ,

Εχεις δίκιο. Τώρα το είδα κι εγώ. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το διορθώσω εγώ αλλά η Νεφέλη που το έγραψε το ποστ.

Νεφελάκι σε παρακαλώ μπες στο τόπικ με τους πόντους και πήγαινε στο Σ και συμπλήρωσε την σπανακόπιτα χωρίς τυρί = 5 πόντους και αυτήν που υπάρχει γράψτη σπανακοτυρόπιτα = 8 πόντους.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΜΑΡΑΚΙ,
ξέχασα να σου πω,
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΒΡΕ ΘΗΡΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΙΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ .
ΠΕΤΑΕΙ Η ΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΩΝ WW, ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΗ, ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙΙ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> 
> 
> Γενικώς ευτυχώς που είχα πόντους για ξόδεμα κι έτσι μπόρεσα να φάω ένα κομμάτι σπανακοτυρόπιτα που λατρεύω.



ΑΧΧΧΧ κι εμένα είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου. Ευτυχώς δεν τρελλαίνεται ο άντρας μου για τις πίτες και τη φτιάχνω σπάνια δηλαδή μόνο σε "τραπέζια" για να το έχω σίγουρο ότι δεν θα φάω το ταψί μόνη μου!!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## Nefeli-

παιδιά έκανα την διόρθωση απλά επειδή βλέπω ότι επικρατεί μια σύγχιση και μια αναστάτωση... θέλω να πω ότι προσωπικά εμένα αυτές οι εμονές με κουράζουν. η ουσία αυτού του προγράμματος είναι αυτή η σχετική ελευθερία επιλογών που μπορούμε να κάνουμε στις τροφές που καταναλώνουμε όπως επίσης και η πληροφορία που μας παρέχει η δομή του , την οποία θεωρώ ότι ο καθένας πρέπει να την αξιοποιεί. λέμε σπανακόπιτα 8 π εντάξει! σπανακόπιτα από σπανακόπιτα έχει διαφορά κομμάτι από κομάτι έχει επίσης διαφορά... αν κολήσουμε σε λεπτομέρειες τύπου... με σφολιάτα; με σπιτικό φύλλο; με χωριάτικη ζύμη; έχει ζάχαρη στο φύλλο; με σπορέλαιο με ελαιόλαδο κτλ κτλ... είναι άλλη υπόθεση. ο καθένας πρέπει να μπορεί να αξιοποιεί την πληροφορία που του δίνει αυτό το πρόγραμμα... και να κάνει τους σχετικούς υπολογισμούς του. είναι κρίμα να κολάμε σε κάτι τέτοια και να γίνεται ολόκληρο θέμα και να επικρατεί πανικός... εκτός του ότι μας φθείρει καταργεί και την ευελιξία που παρέχει το πρόγραμμα αλλά και την κρίση μας στις επιλογές μας! 
λοιπόν φάτε την σπανακόπιτα κι άμα σας κάνει κέφι μην την μετρήσετε κιόλας!!! χεχεχεχ  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εγώ γιατί έχω την εντύπωση πως κάθε πρόγραμμα διατροφής την επιτυχία του την βασίζει στις λεπτομέρειες; Προσπαθώ να μάθω το πως λειτουργεί κι εύλογο είναι να ρωτάω πράγματα. Αν αυτό δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε σας που γνωρίζεται το πρόγραμμα πείτε το μου να ξέρω. Γιατί πια Νεφέλη η απάντησή σου μου δίνει την εντύπωση πως μάλλον πρόβλημα δημιουργούν οι απορίες μου και κόπο σε σένα να ενημερώσεις ένα τόπικ.  :Frown:

----------


## Nefeli-

δεν είναι κόπος μαράκι μου και ποτέ δεν κάνω κάτι γιατί πρέπει. είναι χαρά μου να βοηθήσω έστω απαντώντας σε κάτι που ξέρω. απλά βλέπω να γεννιέται μια εμμονή κι αυτό ήταν καθαρά προσωπική μου θέση και αντίδραση . δεν ήθελα να σου δημιουργήσω τέτοια εντύπωση. να νιώθεις άνετα και να εκφράζεσαι όπως θες. όλοι έχουμε απορίες και είναι ωραίο να τις μοιραζόμαστε γιατί μόνο έτσι μαθαίνουμε. η αντίδρασή μου δεν αφορούσε στην απορία αλλά σε αυτή την σύγχιση που βγήκε προς τα έξω.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Έλα που τελικά απ'την σύγχιση βρήκαμε τελικά τι γίνεται στην διαφορά μιας πολυαγαπημένης πίτας! Που αν δεν έτρωγα ένα κομμάτι θα'χα φάει όλη την σακούλα με τα καρότα για να χορτάσω και να σταματήσει να τρέχει το σάλιο μου! :P

----------


## Βιβή_ed

ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν η Νεφέλη και η Αμαλία και βοηθούν τους καινούργιους και έχουν κάνει δουλειά για όλους μας. 

Παρεπιμπτόντως , προχθες μου είπε η μητέρα μου ότι σε ένα πρωινάδικο , ένας διαιτολόγος έδωσε μία δίαιτα για 10 κιλά μέχρι το Πάσχα και μάλιστα η 7η μέρα κάθε εβδομάδας είναι ελεύθερη. Εκατσα και έβγαλα του πόντους που αντιστοιχουν σε αυτή την δίαιτα , θεωρώντας πάντα ότι αφορά κανονικές μερίδες και όχι ελεύθερη ποσότητα πχ. από κοτόπουλο , τυρί κλπ. 
είδα λοιπόν ότι οι πόντοι κυμαίνονται από 19 έως και 23 ! νομίζω ότι δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από αυτή που κάνουμε και στην οποία έχουμε ελευθερία να φάμε ότι θέλουμε, αρκεί να κρατήσουμε τους πόντους μας. 
το γεγονός της ελεύθερης 7ης μέρας ...με προβληματίζει. 

δεν πειράζει...εμείς τα γνωστά μας για 10 κιλά μέχρι την Κυριακή του Πάσχα!!!

----------


## marw_ed

Καλησπερα σε ολους! Επανήλθα και καλωσορίζω τα καινουρια μέλη!!! Λοιπον, τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων μετά τις γιορτές δεν ήταν ευχαριστα! Εβαλα το 1,5 κιλό που ειχα χάσει! Φτου κι από την αρχή! κλαψ κλαψ :-((((((( 

Δεν πειραζει, θα μαζεψω τα κομματια μου και θα συνεχίσω. Μου αναλογουν 25 ποντοι. Χτες εφαγα 22,5 και σημερα 25.
Το ΣΚ θα παω εκδρομη και πρεπει να ειμαι προσεχτικη. Θα τα πουμε από Δευτερα
Φιλια σε ολους

----------


## Μαρία._ed

marw ευχαριστούμε για το καλωσόρισμα. Όσο για το 1,5 κιλάκι θα φύγει γρήγορα μην ανησυχείς! Εγώ που μπήκα αμέσως σε πρόγραμμα μου'χει φύγει το πρήξιμο απ'τα περίσσια των γιορτών και αισθάνομαι μια χαρά και με διάθεση να συνεχίσω δριμύτερη. Δεν βάζω στόχο το πόσα κιλά θα χάσω το Πάσχα. Ας είναι όσα θέλουν... Η ουσία είναι να φύγουν και να μην ξαναγυρίσουν!  :Wink:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας! ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά και γεμάτοι ενέργεια και πείσμα!

σήμερα έφαγα

1 τοστ με γαλ κασέρι 4π
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 3π
1 ποτήρι γάλα 0,5π

μένουν 14,5π 

σαλάτα με βραστα: αναμεικτα λαχανικα, λίγες γαρίδες 2π, 2 μικρες αγκινάρες, μπρόκολο, φρέσκο κρεμμυδάκι, λίγη φέτα 2π, 1 φρυγανιά 1π, 1 κσ λάδι 1π, ξύδι, αλάτι
6-7π

μένουν 7,5π

2 μανταρινια
1 μήλο

1 γιαουρτακι 2% 2π
λίγα δημητριακά 1 π

μένουν 4,5π αποθήκευση

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους! 
Βλέπω αυξανόμαστε στο τόπικ και αυτό είναι καλό, απλώς πρέπει να γράφουμε καθημερινά και να διατηρούμε τη συζήτηση, για να ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις και εμπειρίες.
Διάβασα μερικά ποστ πιο πριν τις διαφωνίες σχετικά με τους πόντους της απλής σπανακόπιτας και της σπανακοτυρόπιτας. Πιο πολύ μ' ενδιαφέρει το κομμάτι εκείνο στο οποίοι ειπώθηκε ότι δεν πρέπει να δίνουμε τόσο μεγάλη σημασία σε μισό ή έναν ή δύο πόντους επιπλέον.
Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι το πρόγραμμα πρέπει να τηρείται με ακρίβεια, δηλαδή να μην ξεπερνούμε τον ανώτατο ημερήσιο αριθμό πόντων και αν το κάνουμε περιστασιακά, την επόμενη μέρα να διορθώνουμε και να ισοσκελίζουμε τα πράγματα.
Λοιπόν, έχει μεγάλη σημασία και ο ένας παραπάνω πόντος, καθώς μια αντίληψη του τύπου "έλα μωρέ, ας φάω και σήμερα λίγο παραπάνω", θα οδηγήσει και την επόμενη μέρα σε υπέρβαση και τη μεθεπόμενη και μπρορεί να παρασύρει και να σε βγάλει από το πρόγραμμα.
Εξάλλου, επειδή ακριβώς το πρόγραμμα είναι τόσο ευέλικτο, γι' αυτό πρέπει να είμαστε και ακριβείς-συνεπείς στην εφαρμογή του.
Δεν λέω, μπορεί και να συμβούν παρασπονδίες κάποτε κάποτε, αλλά πρέπει άμεσα να διορθώνονται.
Παρατήρησα ότι τις μεγαλύτερες απώλειες τις έχω εκείνες τις εβδομάδες που εφαρμόζω 100% το πρόγραμμα.
Αυτά και συνεχίζω με το τι εφαγα για

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με 2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως
30 γρ. γκούντα
20 γρ. παριζάκι light
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 
10 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

η γη γυρίζει ακόμα κι εγώ σήμερα έφαγα:

1 τοστ με γαλ κασέρι 4π
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 3π
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5% 0,5π
1 μήλο

μένουν 14,5π

1 φρυγανιά 1π
1 φέτα κασέρι 1π

1 cupcake 7days 4-5π
2 ποτήρια γάλα 2π

μένουν 5,5π αποθήκευση

----------


## Βιβή_ed

πάντως, παρατηρώ ότι δεν έχω διάθεση να κάνω ατασθαλίες στο πρόγραμμα ούτε αισθάνομαι στερημένη ώστε να πέσω με τα μούτρα σε κάτι απαγορευμένο.
χθες ήταν μία μέρα που ξέφυγα λίγο αν και είχα 5 πόντους bonus εβδομάδος ( σύνολο για ξόδεμα 23 π ).
χθες έφαγα :
ΠΡΩΙ λίγο ψωμί με βούτυρο 2π

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ 1 σουβλάκι καλαμάκι χοιρινό ( και αυτό επειδή επέμενε ο άντρας μου μιας και βρεθήκαμε κέντρο Αθήνα στο σουβλατζίδικο Λειβαδιά! ) 2π
3 κομμάτια από την σπιτική πίτσα που είχα φτιάξει 11π ( ελπίζω διότι δεν έβαλα σάλτσες και βούτυρα )
1 δαγκωνιά από ντόνατσ 1π

ΒΡΑΔΥ 2 φέτες ψωμί με τυρί φέτα 30γρ 6π

ΜΕΣΑΝΥΧΤΑ 3 παξιμαδάκια με 2 φέτες τυρί τοστ μιλνερ 4π
και.....4 πουράκια ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ( αυτά δεν ξέρω πόσοι πόντοι είναι )

πιστεύω όλα μαζί να πήγαν 26 πόντους, αλλά σήμερα έπαιξα τένις 1 ώρα και ισοφάρησα.

σήμερα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ έχω φάει 2 φέτες ψωμί με βουτυρο και 150 γρ. τσιπούρα. Α! και δύο δακτυλάκια κρασί.

Αυριο είναι μέρα ζυγίσματος αλλά να σας πώ κάτι ; χθες φόρεσα ένα παντελόνι και το κούμπωσα ΟΡΘΙΑ και όχι ξαπλωμένη στο κρεβάτι όπως έκανα μετά τις γιορτές!

ΠΑΜΕ ...ΔΥΝΑΤΑ!

----------


## sougar_ed

Βιβή, μια συμβουλή. 
Προσεξε τους υδατάνθρακες.
Βεβαια, μπορει απλά στη μέρα που περιέγραψες να έφαγες κάτι παραπάνω (ψωμι, πίτσα, παξιμαδακια, πουράκια, ντονατς - μια δαγκωνια  :Big Grin:  ).

Πάντως με το τένις, έκανες σπουδαία δουλειά.
Συνέχισε το ίδιο δυνατά.

το πρόγραμμα θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή.
Τα αποτελέσματα ειναι...σίγουρα και αν τα δυο παραπάνω χαρκατηριστικά σας συνοδεύουν και μετά τη συντήρηση, τότε έχετε διώξει μια και καλή τα κιλά.
Ο μεταβολικος κίνδυνος θα έχει περάσει και έτσι το να βάλετε κιλά θα ειναι πολύ δυσκολότερο απο ότι ήταν πριν την ισορροπημένη διατροφή.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

αφού ξυπνήσαμε και σήμερα με υγεία ας γράψω και τι έφαγα...

1 τοστ γαλ κασερι 4π
1 μήλο
1 ποτήρι γάλα 0,5π

μένουν 17,5π

1 μπάρα δημητριακών 3π
1 μπανάνα 1,5π

μένουν 13π

φαγητό σε ταβέρνα

μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα 7π
1 μικρό ψωμάκι 3π
σαλάτα ρόκα
μανιτάρια σχάρας
χόρτα βραστά
αυτά υπολογίζω να είχαν 2-3 κουταλιές λάδι άρα 3π

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλά τα γράφει ο p_k επάνω, αλλά το να ξεφύγουμε μια μέρα δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό θα μας κολλήσει στην σκέψη να ξεφύγουμε και μια μέρα παραπάνω. Κάτι τέτοιο αν γίνει θα είναι λόγω των συνθηκών που θα βρεθούμε. Χθες για παράδειγμα μας είχε τραπέζι η μάνα μου και το μεσημέρι και το βράδυ. Όσο κι αν ήθελα να κρατήσω χαρακτήρα, όταν η μάνα μου αποφασίσει να μας κάνει τραπέζι το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα μαγειρέψει όλα όσα μας αρέσουν και δεν μπορούμε να αντισταθούμε. Όπως και να'χει το ευχαριστηθήκαμε κι ας φάγαμε του σκασμού. Προσωπικά δεν νιώθω τύψεις επειδή ξέφυγα εντελώς, αλλά από σήμερα και πάλι στο πρόγραμμα. Είναι μέχρι να το μάθω καλά, να μάθω στο περίπου και τους πόντους για κάθε φαγητό και πιστεύω μετά ότι ακόμη και στις απρόοπτες συνθήκες θα κρατάω χαρακτήρα.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Βιβή_ed

σήμερα έφαγα :

30 gr παξιμαδάκια 2π
τοστ 4π

πατάτες βραστές 2π
κατίκι μίαμιση κουταλιά 1,5π
30γρ ψωμί 1,5 π

σύνολο 11 και μένουν ακόμη άλλοι 7π 

πάντως αυτό το διατροφικό πρόγραμμα κυλάει πολύ εύκολα , σαν παιχνίδι, αλλά νομίζω ότι κάνει πολύ δουλειά η γυμναστική , έστω και 30΄σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. 

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## Nefeli-

Βιβή πρόσεξε τους υδατάνθρακες όπως είπε και η sougar  :Smile:  κι εγώ σαν παιχνίδι το βλέπω κάπως...

----------


## p_k

Παιδιά, εντάξει να υπάρχει μέτρο στους υδατάνθρακες, αλλά να μην πάμε και στο άλλο άκρο και τους μειώσουμε πολύ!
Το πρόγραμμα επιτρέπει τα πάντα, αρκεί να βρίσκονται στον ημερήσιο αριθμό πόντων και να τηρούνται βασικοί κανόνες της ισορροπημένης διατροφής.
Οι υδατάνθρακες είναι απαραίτητοι για την τροφοδότηση με ενέργεια, τόσο απαραίτητη όταν βρισκόμαστε σε πρόγραμμα αδυνατίσματος.

----------


## sougar_ed

μα ποιος μίλησε για το άλλο άκρο; εγω, πάντως, όχι, εκτός και αν διαβάζουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα!
αλοίμονο, αν υποστήριζα να κοπούν οι υδατάνθρακες.
μονο λιγο προσοχή χρειάζεται. Κανενός είδους μαχαίρι δεν χρειάζεται να μπει.
ολα χρειάζονται, όλα επιτρέπονται. Η υπερβολή ειναι αυτή, που προκαλεί τα προβλήματα. Και είτε είναι η υπερβολή της αύξησης, είτε της μείωσης.

----------


## Nefeli-

παιδιά εγώ για το παξιμάδι ψωμι του τοστ πατάτα πάλι ψωμί μίλησα για την βιβή. δεν είπε κανείς να κοπούν οι υδατάνθρακες.

----------


## p_k

ʼλλη μια εβδομάδα προγράμματος έφτασε στο τέλος της και αύριο έχω το καθιερωμένο ζύγισμα. Για να δούμε...
Καληνύχτα σε όλες/ους και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Να ρωτήσω μια λεπτομέρεια: 20γρ. ρύζι άβραστο πόσους πόντους έχει;

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Να ρωτήσω μια λεπτομέρεια: 20γρ. ρύζι άβραστο πόσους πόντους έχει;


Τα 30 γρ.ωμό ρύζι έχουν 2 πόντους, οπότε τα 20 γρ. υπολόγισέ τα 1,5 πόντο.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημερούδια σας!

χθες το βράδυ πεινούσα πολύ αλλά τώρα ευτυχώς ξημέρωσε κι έφαγα...

1 φέτα του τοστ με γαλ κασέρι και 1 τριγωνάκι τυρί κρέμα 4π
1 ποτήρι γάλα 0,5π

μένουν 17,5π

1 μίνι σάντουιτς 4π
1 εσπρέσσο

μένουν 13,5π

1 1/2 πανσέτα 5π
μία πηρουνιά πατάτες τηγανιτές 3-4π
σαλάτα λάχανο καρότο 1 κσ λάδι 1π
1 κόκα κόλα ζέρο

μένουν 3,5π 

1 μπάρα δημητριακών 3π

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ευχαριστώ p_k. Έφτιαξα σε light εκδοχή γιουβαρλάκια σήμερα και θέλω να βγάλω τους πόντους στο σύνολο δύο μερίδων!  :Big Grin:

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Ευχαριστώ p_k. Έφτιαξα σε light εκδοχή γιουβαρλάκια σήμερα και θέλω να βγάλω τους πόντους στο σύνολο δύο μερίδων!


Πάντως, τα κανονικά γιουβαρλάκια έχουν 9 πόντους στη μερίδα (τα 5 μέτρια).
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και νέα απώλεια βάρους σημειώθηκε την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε: -300 γραμμάρια.
*Από τα 80,9 κατέβηκα στα 80,6 κιλά.*
Με το καλό, τη νέα εβδομάδα να δείξει και τον αριθμο 7 η ζυγαριά!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

συγχαρητήρια p.k ΚΡΑΤΑ ΓΕΡΑ !

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο για το ρύζι ; μήπως ξέρετε τα 30 γρ. αν είναι μία κούπα και πόσα γραμμάρια βρασμένο ρύζι δίνουν ; 
χθες έφτιαξα ρυζότο με γαρίδες ως εξής :2 κσ λάδι =4π, 450 γαρίδες ψίχα = 7,5 πόντοι, 2 κούπες ρύζι που ξέχασα να ζυγίσω και φυσικά λαχανικά που δεν μετράνε.
βγήκε μία γενναία ποσότητα γιζσ 4 άτομα τουλάχιστον και έχω φάει χθες το βράδυ 8κσ ρυζότο και σήμερα έφαγα :

παξιμαδάκια και τοστ 7π
μήλο
5κσ ρυζότο ( το βάζω με επιφύλαξη 3π )

κάνω κάποιο λάθος ;

Α! θα κάνω και τα 30΄ποδήλατο που δεν έκανα χθες.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> Πάντως, τα κανονικά γιουβαρλάκια έχουν 9 πόντους στη μερίδα (τα 5 μέτρια).
> .........


Με την light εκδοχή κέρδισα μερικούς πόντους κι έτσι μεσημέρι και βράδυ είχα δυο μεριδούλες απολαυστικότατες, συν την σαλάτα με το λαδάκι της και τα φρουτάκια μου στο ενδιάμεσο!  :Wink:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Βιβή μια μερίδα ρύζι είναι 20γρ. ωμό. Αν θυμάμαι καλά σε βρασμένο είναι περίπου 2 κουταλιές της σούπας. Τώρα το πιλάφι που έφτιαξες αν ήταν ατομικό θα έπρεπε να έχεις βάλει: 120γρ. γαρίδες καθαρισμένες, 20γρ. ρύζι ωμό, τα λαχανικά σου κλπ και θα είχες την μερίδα την δική σου. Όρεξη να μαγειρεύεις να'χεις!

----------


## ASTEROSKONI_ed

Καλησπέρα σας!!!Ψάχνοντας πληροφορίες για το reductil έπεσα πάνω στο site!!!!Ειλικρινά θαυμάζω την προσπάθειά σας.Είμαι 80 κιλά με ύψος 1.70 αλλά γενικά δεν δείχνω τα κιλά μου.Παρ'όλα αυτά έχω κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες να τα χάσω με μέγιστο αποτέλεσμα να χάνω το πού τέσσερα κιλά και μετά να τα ξαναπαίρνω.Ειλικρινά θέλω να χάσω 15 κιλά και τώρα μου φαίνεται απλό αλλά ξέρω πως όταν μπω στη διαδικασία μάλλον θα κάνω βλακεία και θα τα χαλάσω όλα.Μία φίλη μου με το χάπι από νούμερο 14 στα παντελόνια έπεσε στο 10 και έτσι είχα πειστεί να το πάρω κι εγώ.Μάλιστα εκείνη δεν είχε καν παρενέργειες εκτός από 2 ημερών ζαλάδες και αυπνίες.Τέσπα, ο φίλος μου δεν με αφήνει να το δοκιμάσω καν και μάλλον χαίρομαι για αυτό.Η΄δίαιτά μου ξεκινάει την Πέμπτη με τη διαιτολόγο μου και εύχομαι επιτέλους να τα καταφέρω.Φιλιά πολλά και καλές προσπάθειες.Θα σας ενημερώνω για να δίνει κουράγιο ο ένας στον άλλο!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλή δύναμη στη νέα σου προσπάθεια,Αστερόσκονη( τι παραμυθένιο !)
Ελπίζω αυτή να είναι και η τελευταία σου!Μην κοιτάς τι κάνουν οι άλλοι...
Φρόντισε για το καλύτερο δυνατό,που μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ!
Περιμένουμε νέα σου,αν θέλεις σε κάποιο πιο σχετικό από αυτό τόπικ.
Φιλάκια...

----------


## p_k

> Με την light εκδοχή κέρδισα μερικούς πόντους κι έτσι μεσημέρι και βράδυ είχα δυο μεριδούλες απολαυστικότατες, συν την σαλάτα με το λαδάκι της και τα φρουτάκια μου στο ενδιάμεσο!


Πολύ ωραία, μπράβο!
Γενικά, μπορούμε να βρούμε τρόπους να κάνουμε πιο light όλα τα φαγητά, λίγη έμπνευση χρειάζεται!
Αυτή είναι η ομορφιά του προγράμματος, ότι μπορείς να το προσαρμόσεις 100% στα μέτρα και τις ανάγκες σου και να αδυνατίζεις χωρίς καταπίεση.

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!

πιστεύω να έχουμε ανεβασμένο ηθικό και κατευνασμένα νεύρα.

σήμερα έφαγα

1 σάντουιτς μικρό στρογγυλο ψωμάκι ολικής 3π γαλ 1π τριγωνάκι τυρί 1π
1 cupcake 4π
1 ποτήρι γάλα 0,5π

μένουν 12,5π

σουβλάκι κοτόπουλο 3π
σαλάτα 
1 φρυγανια 1π

1 καφέ λάτε 1π

μένουν 7,5π

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ,
ΒΛΕΠΩ Η ΟΜΑΔΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΤΑΕΙ!!!

P-K ΚΑΙ ΜΑΡΑΚΙ,
ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!! για την απώλειά .
Μου δίνετε πολύ κουράγιο, γιατί εγώ έχω μείνει στάσιμη. Παλεύω με τα κιλά που πήρα στις γιορτές. Μου έχει μείνει κάτι λιγότερο από κιλό, αλλά βιώνω μεγάλη άρνηση. Έχω κακή ψυχολογία από μία αγχωτική κατάσταση που αντιμετωπίζω, με αποτέλεσμα συνεχώς να την "πέφτω" στα γλυκά. όπως καταλαβαίνετε ξεφεύγω από τους εβδομαδιαίους πόντους μου και φυσικά είναι αδύνατον να χάσω. Τσάμπα κι η γυμναστική που κάνω
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
Πάντως το παλεύω, δεν αφήνω το ημερολόγιο γιατί ξέρω πως μετά όλος μου ο κόπος θα πάει χαμένος.
Που θα πάει? κρίση είναι....θα ...περάσει.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## NADINE_ed

Η κρίση σίγουρα θα περάσει,Αμαλία μου,κι εσύ θα βγεις πιο δυνατή απ'αυτή!
Είναι απόλυτα ανθρώπινο η ψυχολογία μας να επηρεάζει και τις διατροφικές μας συνήθειες.
Το ζητούμενο είναι πώς στεκόμαστε εμείς απέναντι σ'αυτό.Το να συνεχίζεις τη γυμναστική σου δεν είναι μάταιος κόπος,
αλλά αντίθετα ένας τρόπος να περιορίζεις τη ζημία και προπαντός η απόδειξη ότι έχεις πλέον υιοθετήσει -πέρα από δίαιτα-
έναν πιο υγιεινό τρόπο ζωής!Από την άλλη το ημερολόγιο σε βοηθά να μην ξεφύγεις περισσότερο απ'όσο αντέχει η ματιά σου.
Στο πέρασμα του χρόνου δε θα θυμόμαστε πόσα κιλά χάσαμε κάθε εβδομάδα αλλά θα θυμόμαστε τη στάση που κρατήσαμε 
στην συγκεκριμένη κρίση που περάσαμε και αυτό είναι ουσιαστικά που αποδεικνύει την αλλαγή στάσης μας!
Για μένα προσωπικά είναι πολύ πιο αξιόλογη η δική σου προσπάθεια αυτή τη στιγμή κι ας παραμένεις στάσιμη στα κιλά σου
παρά μια απώλεια κάποιων γραμμαρίων ακόμα σε περίοδο ήρεμης ρουτίνας.Είμαι περήφανη για σένα!Μπράβο σου,Αμαλία μου!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Η κρίση σίγουρα θα περάσει,Αμαλία μου,κι εσύ θα βγεις πιο δυνατή απ'αυτή!
> Είναι απόλυτα ανθρώπινο η ψυχολογία μας να επηρεάζει και τις διατροφικές μας συνήθειες.
> Το ζητούμενο είναι πώς στεκόμαστε εμείς απέναντι σ'αυτό.Το να συνεχίζεις τη γυμναστική σου δεν είναι μάταιος κόπος,
> αλλά αντίθετα ένας τρόπος να περιορίζεις τη ζημία και προπαντός η απόδειξη ότι έχεις πλέον υιοθετήσει -πέρα από δίαιτα-
> έναν πιο υγιεινό τρόπο ζωής!Από την άλλη το ημερολόγιο σε βοηθά να μην ξεφύγεις περισσότερο απ'όσο αντέχει η ματιά σου.
> Στο πέρασμα του χρόνου δε θα θυμόμαστε πόσα κιλά χάσαμε κάθε εβδομάδα αλλά θα θυμόμαστε τη στάση που κρατήσαμε 
> στην συγκεκριμένη κρίση που περάσαμε και αυτό είναι ουσιαστικά που αποδεικνύει την αλλαγή στάσης μας!
> Για μένα προσωπικά είναι πολύ πιο αξιόλογη η δική σου προσπάθεια αυτή τη στιγμή κι ας παραμένεις στάσιμη στα κιλά σου
> παρά μια απώλεια κάποιων γραμμαρίων ακόμα σε περίοδο ήρεμης ρουτίνας.Είμαι περήφανη για σένα!Μπράβο σου,Αμαλία μου!



NADINE,
ΣΟΥ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΔΙΑΔΥΚΤΙΑΚΑ ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ χχχχχχ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΜΟΥ.
Σ'ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΙ. Μ'ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΗΡΙ ΜΙΣΟΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΘΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΛΕΙΝΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΠΟΝΗΡΑ!!!! 
ΑΧ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΨΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΓΛΥΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΕΝΙΑ ΓΛΥΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ "ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ" ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΝΞΩ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΒΑΛΛΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ.

ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ DVD ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ, ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΟΝΗΡΙΑ.
ΕΠΕΙΣΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΖΥΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΦΤΗΚΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΙΑΚΩΝ ΧΟΡΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟ ΜΑΣ ΜΕ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ.... ΠΗΓΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΘΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ,.... ΣΕΡΝΑΜΕ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΑΣ.
ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΙΤΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ. ΠΕΡΑΣΑΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ, ΓΕΛΑΣΑΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΥΚ ΟΛΙΓΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΧΑΣΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ, ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑΜΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΥς ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ ΙΔΡΩΣΑΜΕ ΠΑΑΑΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ. ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΑΓΑΝ ΟΙ ΜΗΡΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ. ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Ο ΧΟΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ. ΓΥΜΝΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΖΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΣΟΥ.

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΙΣΤΩ.
ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΔΗΜΟΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΜΗΝΙΑΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗ. ΡΩΤΗΣΤΕ.

----------


## marw_ed

Χαιρετώ τους πάντες! Αμαλία πόσο σε νιώθω !!!!!!! Δεν το βαζω κάτω όμως. Επιμένω!!!!! Και στο τέλος θα νικήσουμε αυτήν τη μάχη!

Ποιος ξερει να μου πει ποσοι ποντοι είναι το ταχίνι? Εγω το μετραω σαν το λαδι. 

Πέμπτη 

1 τοστ με γαλοπουλα κ κασερι 4π
1 μπισκότο 2π

φακή 6π
60 γρ φέτα 4π
1 φέτα ψωμί 2π
1 βραχάκι κουβερτούρα 1π

1 ζεστή σοκολάτα ρόφημα ( πόσοι πόντοι ????)

-	4π από περπάτημα 1 ώρα

αυριο είναι μερα ζυγίσματος!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

marw θερμιδικά το λάδι έχει πολύ παραπάνω θερμίδες απ'το ταχίνι. 100γρ. λαδιού έχουν 884 θερμίδες και 100γρ. ταχίνι 680 θερμίδες. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το μετρά λίγο πιο κάτω το ταχίνι απ'το λάδι. Αλλά αν ξέρουν οι ειδικοί, ας μας πουν να το ξέρουμε κι αυτό!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

MARW,
καλά κάνεις και το μετράς σαν το λάδι το ταχίνι. Ρώτησα την μητέρα μου που το χρησιμοποιεί πολύ στη διατροφή της κι όταν έκανε το πρόγραμμα των ww, είχε ρωτήσει και της είχαν πει 1κγλ.=1 πόντο όσο δηλαδή και το λάδι. 

για τη ζεστή σοκολάτα δεν ξέρω να σου πω με ακρίβεια. Διάβασε το σκεπτικό μου.
Στο βιβλιαράκι γράφει πως το κακάο ρόφημα με ζάχαρη και γάλα το 1 φλιτζ = 4 πόντους.
Εσύ όμως είπες πως ήπιες ζεστή σοκολάτα, ελπίζω χωρίς σαντιγύ.
Λέει λοιπόν πως στιγμίαιο ρόφημα σε σκόνη χωρίς ζάχαρη (καφέ ή σοκολάτα) 1 κ.γλ =0 πόντους
και στιγμιαίο ρόφημα σε σκόνη χωρίς ζάχαρη (καφέ, σοκολάτα) 1 ΚΣ = 0,5 πόντους.
Τώρα αν το ήπιες το ρόφημα της ζεστής σοκολάτας σε καφετέρια σίγουρα σου έβαλαν σκόνη σοκολάτας που περιέχει και ζάχαρη. 1ΚΣ ζάχαρη =0,5 πόντους. Αποκλείεται να περιέχει παραπάνω σε αναλογία. Αν όλη μέρα δεν είχες βάλει ζάχαρη σε κανένα ρόφημα σου τότε ούτε και να υπολογίσεις πόντους για τη ζάχαρη αφού μέχρι 3 κ.γλ ζάχαρη επιτρέπονται την ημέρα χωρίς να υπολογίζεις πόντους. Επίσης έστω ότι σου έβαλαν γάλα πλήρες που το ένα φλιτζ. ισούται με 1,5 πόντους.
ʼρα λοιπόν 
1ΚΣ σκόνη σοκολάτας = 0,5 πόντους
1 φλ. πλήρες γάλα = 1,5 πόντους
1 ΚΣ ζάχαρη = 0,5 πόντους
ʼρα το ρόφημα που ήπιες αποκλείεται να έχει πάνω από 2,5 πόντους. Αν είχε και σαντιγύ τότε πρόσθεσε ακόμα 1 πόντο.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Aμαλίτσα η μητέρα σου συνεχίζει και κάνει αυτό το πρόγραμμα; Ή το παράτησε; Γενικώς πως ήταν οι εντυπώσεις της;

----------


## Βιβή_ed

γειά σας και από μένα. 

συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη να μην παρεκλίνω από τους 18π που μου αναλογούν. αυτή την εβδομάδα έκανα μόνο μία φορά ποδήλατο και δεν ξέρω αν θα παίξω καθόλου τένις το σ\κ. 
το θέμα όμως είναι ότι την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι είμαστε καλεσμένοι-από τη μητέρα μου- για....παϊδάκια!!!
πρέπει να οπλιστώ με θάρρος και να μην αγγίξω τις τηγανιτές πατάτες, να μην πλακώσω το ψημένο ψωμάκι και να μην φάω συνοδευτικά τύπου κολοκυθάκια τηγανητά και λουκάνικα που ούτως ή αλλιώς σου κόβουν και την όρεξη. 
θα αντισταθώ ; ιδού του κρίσιμο ερώτημα! και δεν έχω εξοικονομήσει καθόλου πόντους....και άσε που η Δευτέρα είναι μέρα ζυγίσματος!

θα δω τι θα κάνω, ελπίζω η σκέψη ότι θα πρέπει να σας γράψω πώς τα πήγα να με κρατήσει.....

σήμερα έφαγα :

3-4 παξιμαδάκια μπουκίτσες + τόστ 7π
τώρα θα φάω 2 μπιφτέκια 7π + τυρί φέτα light 1π και ίσως λίγο ψωμάκι 1π

σύνολο 16 και μου μένουν μόνο 2π για το βράδυ.....

παντως το πρόγραμμα είναι βατό και αφήνει περιθώρια για τις ...επιθυμίες μας. με τον τρόπο του σε προτρέπει να κανεις λίγη άσκηση για να εξοικονομήσεις πόντους και να φάς κάτι ιδιαίτερο. αφού να φανταστήτε , έχω τύψεις που δεν έκανα αυτή την εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον 3 φορές ποδήλατο.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Μαρία μου,
Η μητέρα μου είχε αρκετά παραπανίσια κιλά .Την θυμάμαι λίγους μήνες πριν ξεκινήσει να κάνει τα ww να κάνει συνεχώς υποθερμιδικές δίαιτες και να μην χάνει ούτε γραμμάριο. Ο μεταβολισμός της είχε πιάσει πάτο. Η απώλεια βάρους ήταν επιβεβλημένη λόγω σοβαρών προβλημάτων υγείας. 
Οταν ξεκίνησε το πρόγραμμα των ww και της έλεγαν ότι πρέπει να τρώει περισσότερο από πριν, εκείνη ήταν πολύ διστακτική γιατί σκεφτόταν πως θα έπαιρνε βάρος αντί να χάσει . Τελικά όμως έμεινε πολύ ευχαριστημένη. Είχε καταφέρει κι είχε χάσει 14 κιλά σε λίγους μήνες , χωρίς καν να γυμνάζεται διότι έχει κινητικά προβλήματα και το κυριότερο ενεργοποιήθηκε και πάλι ο μεταβολισμός της. Εκείνη ήταν που με παρότρυνε να γραφτώ στα ww. Θεωρεί ότι είναι το καλύτερο πρόγραμμα απώλειας βάρους που υπάρχει.Τώρα εφαρμόζει πάλι το πρόγραμμα διότι έχει πάρει κάποια κιλά και θέλει να επανέλθει στο πρότερο βάρος της.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Βιβή_
> και δεν έχω εξοικονομήσει καθόλου πόντους....και άσε που η Δευτέρα είναι μέρα ζυγίσματος!
> .




Βιβή μου,
γι΄αυτούς τους λόγους άλλαξα την ημέρα που ξεκινάω την εβδομάδα μου και τώρα πια ξεκινά κάθε Σάββατο. Είχα προσέξει πως κάθε Σ/Κ ξέφευγα στους πόντους. Οπότε τις υπόλοιπες 5 μέρες της εβδομάδας προσπαθώ να εξοικονομήσω πόντους τρώγοντας λιγότερους και κάνοντας περισσότερο γυμναστική. Από τότε που το έκανα αυτό ξεφεύγω λιγότερο στους εβδομαδιαίους πόντους και φυσικά κάθε Σάββατο πρωί που ζυγίζομαι βλέποντας την απώλεια ενθουσιάζομαι κάτι που με συγκρατεί να μην "γουρουνιάσω" όταν θα βρεθώ αντιμέτωπη με τους πειρασμούς που κυκλοφορούν εκτός σπιτιού μου.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Βιβή_
> θα δω τι θα κάνω, ελπίζω η σκέψη ότι θα πρέπει να σας γράψω πώς τα πήγα να με κρατήσει.....
> 
> 
> 
> παντως το πρόγραμμα είναι βατό και αφήνει περιθώρια για τις ...επιθυμίες μας. με τον τρόπο του σε προτρέπει να κανεις λίγη άσκηση για να εξοικονομήσεις πόντους και να φάς κάτι ιδιαίτερο. αφού να φανταστήτε , έχω τύψεις που δεν έκανα αυτή την εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον 3 φορές ποδήλατο.




Να ένας από τους λόγους για τους οποίους έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να παραβρισκόμαστε στις εβδομαδιαίες συναντήσεις των μελών των ww. Ήταν κι αυτός ένας λόγος να σε συγκρατήσει από την κρεπάλη.

Όσο για την άσκηση? Τι να πω? αυτό το πρόγραμμα σε εθίζει σε άλλο τρόπο ζωής, πιό υγιεινό.
Αυτό και μόνο το κάνει επιτυχημένο.

Βιβή μου Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## p_k

*Αμαλία*, η μητέρα σου έχει απόλυτο δίκιο. Συμφωνώ μαζί της ότι το πρόγραμμα των WW είναι ό,τι καλύτερο και πιο υγιεινό υπάρχει. Μακάρι να μην έκλειναν και εγώ θα συνέχιζα να πηγαίνω κάθε εβδομάδα, εφ' όρου ζωής, όπως άλλωστε έκανα και ως ισόβιο μέλος μέχρι την τελευταία ημέρα λειτουργίας τους. Αν τύχαινε πχ. μια εβδομάδα να μην πάω, στενοχωριόμουν πολύ. Οι συναντήσεις και η ανταλλαγή εμπειριών και γνώσεων ήταν πολύ σημαντικές παράμετροι. Δυστυχώς όμως, έκλεισαν!

*Βιβή*, εγώ σε έκτακτες περιπτώσεις όπως πχ. τα οικογενειακά γεύματα, κάνω τα εξής:

*1) Τρώω πολλά λαχανικά, που βρίσκονται άφθονα στα τραπέζια αλλά λίγοι τα αγγίζουν 2) Επιλέγω το πιο άπαχο κομμάτι κρέας 3) Περιορίζομαι σε μία φέτα ψωμί και ένα ποτήρι ποτό 4) Από τις λεγόμενες σαλάτες "αλοιφές" τρώω μόνο τζατζίκι (ένα πιατάκι έχει μόλις 2 πόντους) 5) Αντί για γλυκό τρώω φρούτα (που δεν έχουν και πόντους) και 6) Πίνω 2 ποτήρια νερό, μισή ώρα πριν το γεύμα.*
Πάντως, σε τέτοιυ είδους συνεστιάσεις επιλογές υπάρχουν, αρκεί να μην παρασυρθείς και αρχίσεις το τσιμπολόγημα, του στυλ λίγο απ' όλα.

Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## marw_ed

Γεια σας παιδια! Σημερα ηταν μερα χαρας. Εχασα 500 γρ.!!!! Σιγα σιγα φευγουν τα παραπανισια των διακοπων γιατι ειχα απογοητευτει λιγο! 

Αμαλια σε ευχαριστω πολύ. Η σοκολατα ηταν σε μαγαζι αλλα χωρίς σαντιγύ. Αλλα καμια φορα φτιαχνω και στο σπιτι, εχω σε σκονη την Cadbury?s, η οποια φανταζομαι ότι περιεχει κ ζαχαρη. Αλλα καφε δεν πινω, οποτε δεν τρωω αλλη ζαχαρη. Αυτό που λες για τις 3 κ.γλ που δικαιουμαστε δεν το ηξερα! Καλο! Οποτε μπορω να τη μετραω 2,5 ποντους κ αν είναι από καφετερια 3 π για να ειμαι πιο σιγουρη.

Καλο ΣΚ σε ολους

----------


## GLUKOULA28

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ,ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΩΝ WW,ΕΙΝΑΙ ``ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ``ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ.ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΕ ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ,Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ?ΜΙΚΡΗ? ΠΧ.ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ 2000Θ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΜΟΥ,ΠΟΣΟΙ ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΤΩΝ WW ΕΙΝΑΙ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ! :Smile:

----------


## Βιβή_ed

ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις συμβουλές ! μπορεί και εγώ να αλλάξω μέρα ζυγίσματος διότι σήμερα το πρωί ζυγίστηκα...παρεπιπτόντως και με δείχνει 1,5 κιλό λιγώτερο. 

glykoula, για δύο εβδομάδες μετά τα χριστούγεννα ακολουθούσα και εγώ , από μόνη μου , δίαιτα με θερμίδες. φρόντιζα να παίρνω 1100 με 1200 . όταν ανακάλυψα αυτό το site , είπα να κάνω την δίαιτα με τους πόντους και πραγματικά μου φαίνεται πιο εύκολη διότι πλέον δεν ζυγίζω τροφές , θυμάμαι τους πόντους . έχω κάνει και τα δύο λοιπόν και νομίζώ ότι ο τρόπος διατροφής ww είναι πιο βατός και νομίζω πιο αποτελεσματικός .
εγώ ξεκίνησα στις 5 Ιανουαρίου. στις 8 Ιανουαρίου που βαριόμουν και δεν είχα τι να κάνω έβγαλα τις θερμίδες σε αυτά που είχα φάει όλη τη μέρα και είχα μετρήσει σε πόντους. εκείνη τη μέρα είχα φάει 19π ( δικαιούμαι 18) και ήταν περίπου 1200 θερμίδες. 
Βγάλε πόσους πόντους δικαιούσε και μέτρησε στην διατροφή μιάς μέρας που πέρασε πόσους είχες πάρει ( ξέρεις που να βρεις τους πόντους που δικαιούσε και τους πόντους των φαγητών σε αυτό το site; )

keep ....dieting !

σήμειωση..σήμερα που είναι η μέρα καθαρίσματος του σπιτιού..εξοικονομώ κανένα πόντο ή τσάμπα πάει το καθάρισμα ; ....( εδώ γελάμε !)

----------


## AMALIA_ed

p_k,
αφού καταφέρνεις και αντιστέκεσε και στις συνεστιάσεις (τσιμπούσια  :Big Grin: ) , σου αξίζουν πολλά ΜΠΡΑΒΟ. Τελικά δεν είναι τυχαίο που δεν ξέφυγες καθόλου τόσους μήνες από το πρόγραμμά σου. Έχεις τρομερή αυτοσυγκράτηση και δεν ψάχνεις για δικαιολογίες όπως εγώ για να δικαιολογήσεις το φαγοπότι.

Μάρω,
Μπράβο για την απώλεια. Πετάει η ομάδα!!!!

Γλυκούλα,
δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη αντιστοιχία πόντων και θερμίδων, γιατί οι πόντοι υπολογίζονται όχι μόνο από τις θερμίδες μιας τροφής αλλά και από το ποσοστό λιπαρών που περιέχει. Για παράδειγμα το ταχίνι ενώ έχει λιγότερες θερμίδες από το λάδι , έχει τους ίδους πόντους με αυτό αφού έχει 52,6 % λιπαρά.

Βιβή,
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για την απώλεια!!!
Εύχομαι αύριο στο τραπέζι να συγκρατηθείς. Να σκέφτεσαι το 1,5 κιλό που έχασες.

Κι εγώ όμως, είμαι σε καλό δρόμο. ʼρχισα να ελέγχω τη μανία για γλυκά που με είχε πιάσει.

Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους να περάσετε μία όμορφη και ξεκούραστη Κυριακή.

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, είναι γεγονός ότι έχω τη δύναμη της αυτοσυγκράτησης και μπορώ να επιβάλλομαι στον εαυτό μου, όλα αυτά χωρίς διάθεση να περιαυτολογώ.
Όμως μέχρι να ξεκινήσω, μέχρι δηλαδή να μπω σε πρόγραμμα, πάλευα πολύ με τις επιθυμίες μου για γλυκά, ειδικά μετά τις 10 το βράδυ. Μπορεί όλη τη μέρα να μην έτρωγα καθόλου, το βράδυ όμως τα βήματα οδηγούσαν στο ψυγείο ή στο ντουλάπι της κουζίνας.
Από τη στιγμή που το ξεπέρασα αυτό και μπήκα σε πρόγραμμα, δεν έκανα καμία παρασπονδία, είναι γεγονός. 
Γι' αυτό και θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που έγραψες, ότι δηλαδή άρχισες να ελέγχεις τη μανία σου για γλυκά. Αυτό είναι το πρώτο βήμα και όπως ξέρουμε "η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός". Συνέχισε και θα δεις τι καλά που θα πας!
Συγχαρητήρια και στα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια για τις επιτυχίες τους!!! Πάμε δυνατά!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
200 ml γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 
20 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

Πόντοι: 11
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας: 17

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

τελικά χθες ξέφυγα λίγο από τους πόντους μου ( δηλαδή ξέφυγα κατά 1,5 πόντο ) διότι έφαγα λίγο ψωμοτυράκι το βράδυ.
σήμερα έφαγα 2 φέτες ψωμί με υποψία βούτυρο δηλαδή 2π.

και είμαι σε αναμονή της...παϊδοκατάνυξης!

την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα πρέπει να κάνω καθημερινά το ποδηλατάκι μου για να βγάλω τα σπασμένα!

μπορεί το βραδάκι να ξαναμπω για να ενημερώσω το σημερινό φαγοπότι. 

καλή συνέχεια !

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εγώ να δεις πως ξέφυγα και πάλι χθες. Προχθές ούτως ή άλλως είχα φυλαγμένους πόντους. Αλλά χθες με τέτοια ωραία μέρα... του'δωσα και κατάλαβε.
Σήμερα συνεχίζω από κει που'χα σταματήσει.
Να ρωτήσω κάτι τους εμπειρογνώμονες  :Big Grin:  : Μια κούπα γάλα εβαπορέ με 2% λιπαρά να την υπολογίσω για μισό πόντο;
2% είναι αυτό το γάλα: http://www.vivartia.com/assets/media...stio-3.jpg.jpg

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Εγώ να δεις πως ξέφυγα και πάλι χθες. Προχθές ούτως ή άλλως είχα φυλαγμένους πόντους. Αλλά χθες με τέτοια ωραία μέρα... του'δωσα και κατάλαβε.
> Σήμερα συνεχίζω από κει που'χα σταματήσει.
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι τους εμπειρογνώμονες  : Μια κούπα γάλα εβαπορέ με 2% λιπαρά να την υπολογίσω για μισό πόντο;
> 2% είναι αυτό το γάλα: http://www.vivartia.com/assets/media...stio-3.jpg.jpg


Εγώ συνεχίζω αταλάντευτα προς το στόχο, ευτυχώς χωρίς παρεκτροπές.
Μαρία, μη στενοχωριέσαι που ξέφυγες. Όπως λες πολύ σωστά, συνεχίζεις από εκεί που είχες σταματήσει. Προχωράμε μπροστά!
Όσον αφορά τους πόντους του εβαπορέ, έχουμε και λέμε:

2 κουταλιές σούπας εβαπορέ ημιαποβουτυρωμένο έχουν 0,5 πόντους
Τα 80 γρ. του ίδιου γάλακτος έχουν 2 πόντους.

Συμβουλή μου είναι να ζυγίζετε τις τροφές, ειδικά στην αρχή του προγράμματος, για να εξοικειωθείτε με το μέγεθος και το βάρος των μερίδων.
Έχω αγοράσει μια ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά κουζίνας και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Αλλά και οι απλές μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αμέλεια δική μου που δεν κοίταξα το βιβλιαράκι (βρήκα και κατέβασα την αμερικάνικη έκδοση) και τα γράφει μέσα. Τελικά αυτό που άρχισα να πίνω από σήμερα, ναι έχει 2 πόντους.

Όσο για το ζύγισμα; Ναι αυτό προσπαθώ να το τηρώ. ʼλλωστε δεν χάθηκαν τα πρώτα κιλά από μόνα τους!  :Big Grin:

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Αμέλεια δική μου που δεν κοίταξα το βιβλιαράκι (βρήκα και κατέβασα την αμερικάνικη έκδοση) και τα γράφει μέσα. Τελικά αυτό που άρχισα να πίνω από σήμερα, ναι έχει 2 πόντους.
> 
> Όσο για το ζύγισμα; Ναι αυτό προσπαθώ να το τηρώ. ʼλλωστε δεν χάθηκαν τα πρώτα κιλά από μόνα τους!


Εχεις U2U

----------


## Βιβή_ed

γεια σας ! ελπίζω να καταλάβατε ότι η σιγή ιχθύος που κράτησα χθες το βράδυ ήταν η σιγή του ενόχου!

από το φαγοπότι στην ταβέρνα θα σας πω τι ΔΕΝ εφαγα :
δεν έφαγα πατάτες τηγανιτές, δεν έφαγα κολοκυθάκια τηγανητά, δεν εφαγα τζατζίκι, δεν έφαγα ψωμί παρά μόνο μισή φέτα.
και ΕΦΑΓΑ, γύρω στα 8 παϊδάκια ( η μητέρα μου έχει ένα παλιό βιβλιαράκι των ww που γράφει ότι το κάθε παϊδάκι έχει 2π) λεπτουλια, χόρτα που όμως είχαν λάδι, φέτα αλλά όσο ένα σπιρτόκουτο και ΔΕΝ ήπια τίποτα εκτός από νερό. 

το βραδάκι, έφαγα λίγο τυρί και ψωμί και από γλυκά...έφαγα μία κουταλιά της σούπας προφιτερόλ. 
υπολογίζω ότι χθες πήρα συνολικά 28π, αντί για τους 18,
τέλος πάντων, από σήμερα φρόνιμα! θα κάνω και γυμναστική όλη την εβδομάδα.

σήμερα έφαγα :

2 παξιμαδάκια μπουκιές και 1 τόστ : 5π
1 μικρό ( όσο ένα μικρό τυροπιτάκι) πιτσάκι που με κέρασαν , το υπολογίζω 1π

2 κουτάλες σούπα με ρυζάκι και λίγο ψωμί και σαλάτα με 1κσ λάδι :5π

σύνολο μέχρι τώρα 9π.

keep dieting!

----------


## sougar_ed

Βιβή, θα σε "στεναχωρήσω" , αλλά αυτά τα "μικρα" πιτσάκια έχουν 3π το καθένα.
Γενικά να θυμάσαι: πιτσάκι, τυροπιτάκι, λουκανικοπιτάκι, σπανακοπιτάκι, εκλαιράκι, σουδάκι, κρουασανάκι και όλα αυτά τα -άκι που ειναι μικρά, αλλά πεντανόστιμα έχουν 3π το καθένα.

εδιτ: μου ειχε κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση όταν είχαμε ρωτήσει τη σύμβουλο στα ww για αυτά τα ...μικρά. Ευχόμουν να είχαν λιγοτερους πόντους.  :Big Grin:

----------


## marw_ed

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Πετάει η ομάδα μας! Θα τα καταφέρουμε όλοι!
Σήμερα έφαγα:

Πρωί 
Τοστ με κασερι 3π

Ενδιάμεσα 
1 ανώμαλο 2π

Μεσημέρι
μακαρόνια με 1κ.γ. λάδι και ντομάτα 5π
τυρί 4π
μανιτάρια με λεμόνι και ρίγανη 0π
1 μικρό σοκολατάκι 1π

Απόγευμα
1 μπανάνα 2π (ήταν μεγαλουτσικη)

μένουν 8 π

Φιλάκια

----------


## p_k

Βιβή, συγχαρητήρια για τη στάση σου στο φαγοπότι, αλλά όπως είπε και η sougar, προσοχή σε όλα αυτά τα "μικρά" που μας κατακλύζουν και είναι γεμάτα πόντους!
Συνέχισε την προσπάθεια!
Πολλά μπράβο και στη Μάρω, που μπήκε σε φουλ ρυθμούς!

----------


## p_k

*Καλησπέρα!*
*Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος, διότι και αυτήν την εβδομάδα είχα απώλεια, 600 γραμμάρια.*

*Από τα 80, 6 κατέβηκα στα 80 κιλά.*

Συνολικά από το Μάιο έχω χάσει 23 κιλά, με μέσο όρο απώλειας τα 0,6 κιλά την εβδομάδα. Το BMI μου από 31,8 που ήταν στις 13 Μαίου, είναι τώρα 24,7.
Έμειναν λοιπόν 2 κιλά μέχρι τον προσωπικό μου στόχο.
Συνεχίζω σταθερά την προσπάθεια και εύχομαι σύντομα να φτάσω στα 78, οπότε θα ξεκινήσει το πρόγραμμα συντήρησης.
Αυτα από εμένα και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

----------


## myrtali

P_K συγχαριτήρια!!!! 
Φαντάζομαι τον ενθουσιασμό σου που σε κανένα μήνα θα έχεις πραγματοποιήσει τον στόχο σου!! Μπράβο για την μεγάλη σου προσπάθεια, με την επιμονή και την υπομονή που δείχνεις εδώ και ένα χρόνο σχεδόν, αποτελείς παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για όλες μας!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by myrtali_
> P_K συγχαριτήρια!!!! 
> Φαντάζομαι τον ενθουσιασμό σου που σε κανένα μήνα θα έχεις πραγματοποιήσει τον στόχο σου!! Μπράβο για την μεγάλη σου προσπάθεια, με την επιμονή και την υπομονή που δείχνεις εδώ και ένα χρόνο σχεδόν, αποτελείς παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για όλες μας!!


Σ' ευχαριστώ Μυρτάλη (ωραίο όνομα!) για τα καλά σου λόγια και σου εύχομαι ό,τι επιθυμείς!
Όλα τελικά είναι θέμα προσπάθειας και επιμονής!

----------


## myrtali

Δίκιο έχεις , αν και πολλές φορες , όπως εκ πείρας όλοι ξέρουμε, η προσπάθεια και η επομονή είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση. Οι δικές μου προσπάθειες σαμποτάρονται από την εξάρτηση που έχω από τα γλυκά, ειδικά όταν υπάρχουν ψυχολογικά σκαμπανεβάσματα!  :Frown: 
Χαίρομαι πολύ που βλέπω κάποιον απ' όλους μας εδώ να επιτυγχάνει τον στόχο του, μου δίνει κουράγιο ότι κάποια στιγμή θα τα καταφέρω και εγώ, ότι δεν είναι ανέφικτο!!  :Smile: 

Το Μυρτάλη δυστυχώς είναι ψευδόνυμο, το πραγματικό είναι Σοφία

----------


## Βιβή_ed

συγχαρητήρια pk, τελικά είδες..ενώ τα 600 γρ την εβδομάδα δεν φαίνονται πολλά, σε βάθος χρόνου δίνουν μεγάλη απώλεια.
αλλωστε δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις αισθανθεί όλους αυτούς του μήνες πιεσμένος ή στερημένος.. τελικά το αργό και σταθερό είναι το καλύτερο. 

με τους πόντους για τα πιτσάκια, τυροπιτάκια κλπ με στεναχωρήσατε..δεν πειράζει όμως καλά που μου το είπατε διότι τα υπολόγιζα βάση του κομματιού της πίτσας.
πάντως χθες έφαγα 16π αντί 18 και έκανα και ποδήλατο οπότε είμαι οκ. 

σήμερα έφαγα τα καθιερωμένα παξιμαδάκια μπουκίτσες και το τοστ 7π.
τώρα τρώω μία σαλάτα με 120γρ μακαρονάκι κοφτό και τυρί φέτα light. 

το πρόγραμμα λέει ότι μπορούμε να φάμε ζυμαρικά μέχρι να χορτάσουμε με 4π. όμως εγώ που τρώω μόνο 120γρ. πόσους πόντους να το υπολογίσω ;

keep dieting!

----------


## p_k

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Βιβή.
Πάμε αργά αλλά σταθερά και έχουμε μόνιμα αποτελέσματα.
Οι γρήγορες λύσεις δεν οδηγούν πουθενά.
Πάντως, 23 κιλά σε 8 μήνες είναι νομίζω καλός ρυθμός.
Βλέπω κι εσύ το πήρες ζεστά και έτσι πρέπει!
Να κρατάς ημερολόγιο διατροφής, είναι τρομερά αποτελεσματικό εργαλείο, εμένα τουλάχιστον με βοηθάει πάρα πολύ.
Όσον αφορά τα ζυμαρικά, τα 100 γρ. μαγειρεμένα έχουν 2 πόντους, οπότε τα 120 γρ. υπολόγισέ τα 2,5 πόντους.
Μη φοβάσαι πάντως να τρως τα απεριόριστα (νερόβραστα εννοείται) και να υπολογίζεις είτε 4 πόντους αν πρόκειται για τα "απλά" ζυμαρικά είτε 3 αν επιλέξεις ολικής αλέσεως.
Τα δεύτερα τα προτιμώ, πρώτον διότι κερδίζεις έναν πόντο και δεύτερον επειδή προκαλούν μεγαλύτερο κορεσμό λόγω των ινών που περιέχουν. Δοκίμασέ τα!

----------


## katjan

γεια παιδια κι απο μενα.ξεκινησα κι εγω χθες.μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποσους ποντους εχει ενα σουβλακι καλαμακι σκετο΄?θα σας γραφω τα νεα μου.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## p_k

Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου katjan!
To ψωμάκι με σουβλάκι έχει 4 πόντους, αν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα!

----------


## marw_ed

p_k 1000 μπραβο σου αξιζουν!!!! Αντε και εις??κατώτερα!!!!

Ξερει καποιος να μου πει ένα λουκανικο γαλοπουλας ποσους ποντους εχει? Είναι 50γρ, εχει 84 θερμιδες και λιπαρα 5γρ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΟΝ P_K 
εύχομαι σύντομα όλοι μας να βιώσουμε την ίδια επιτυχία, την ίδια χαρά.

Μάρω, 
δεν διευκρινίζεις αν οι 84 θερμίδες και τα 5γρ λιπαρών αναφέρονται σε 100γρ τροφής.
Αν είναι έτσι τότε τα 50γρ λουκάνικου έχουν 1 πόντο.
Αν όμως τα 100γρ έχουν 168 θερμίδες και 10γρ λίπους τότε το λουκάνικο των 50γρ έχει 2 πόντους.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

p_k μπράβο! Το'φαγες το βόδι!  :Big Grin: 

Απορία: στην λίστα που γράφεται ότι 5 κουταλιές αρακάς έχει 2 πόντους, εννοείτε τον λαδερό ή τον νερόβραστο;

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> *Καλησπέρα!*
> *Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος, διότι και αυτήν την εβδομάδα είχα απώλεια, 600 γραμμάρια.*
> 
> *Από τα 80, 6 κατέβηκα στα 80 κιλά.*


* MΠΡABOOOOOOO ! ! !*

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> p_k μπράβο! Το'φαγες το βόδι! 
> 
> Απορία: στην λίστα που γράφεται ότι 5 κουταλιές αρακάς έχει 2 πόντους, εννοείτε τον λαδερό ή τον νερόβραστο;



ΝΕΡΟΒΡΑΣΤΟ

----------


## katjan

το σκετο σουβλακι λεω.χωρις ψωμακι.ειδα οτι καποιοι το υπολογιζουν 2 ποντους.ειναι σωστο?επισης ενα σουτζουκακι σκετο ποσους ποντους εχει?καλη δυναμη σε ολους και σε μενα

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα, 

χθες έφτιαξα ...μπακλαβά. και έφαγα ένα μικρό κομμάτι ( κατά τι μεγαλύτερο από 1 σπιρτόκουτο) που το υπολόγισα 3,5π
έφτιαξα και τυρόπιτα ( είχα οίστρο) και έφαγα ένα μικρό κομμάτι που το υπολόγισα 4π.

συνολικά χθες πήρα 19,5 π αντί 18 αλλά λόγω της εξοικονόμησης πόντων από την Δευτέρα , είμαι μέχρι στιγμής καλά. 

σήμερα έφαγα :

παξιμαδάκια μπουκιές 4 και τοστ. σύνολο 6π
120 γρ. τυρόπιτα 8,5 π 

πιστεύω να αντισταθώ και να μην φάω λίγο μπακλαβά.
α! θα κάνω και ποδήλατο

keep dieting!

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο Βιβή!
Προχώρα σταθερά!
Καλά ξεκίνησε και για εμένα η εβδομάδα, αν συνεχίσω με τον ίδιο ρυθμό, σε 4 εβδομάδες θα φτάσω στα 78 κιλά.
Σχετικά με το σκέτο σουβλάκι, ο καλύτερος τρόπος υπολογισμού των πόντων είναι να αφαιρέσουμε το κρέας από το ξυλάκι και να το ζυγίσουμε. Επειδή όμως κάτι τέτοιο είναι σχετικά ανέφικτο (φανταστείτε σκηνικό να πείτε στον ψήστη να βγάλει το κρέας και να το ζυγίσει, σκηνές απείρου κάλλους θα ακολουθήσουν!), θεωρώ ότι 2 πόντοι είναι το σωστό. 
Εφόσον το σουβλάκι με ψωμάκι στο βιβλιαράκι έχει 4 πόντους, βγάζουμε 2 από το ψωμί και μένουν 2 για το κρέας.
Τόσο το υπολογίζω κι εγώ όταν καμιά φορά τρώω έξω (εννοείται ότι στο εσωτερικό του σάντουιτς υπάρχει μόνο κρέας, ντομάτα και μουστάρδα ή κέτσαπ και ποτέ πατάτες ή σαλάτες αλοιφές).

----------


## katjan

παιδια γεια σας κι απο μενα.τεταρτη μερα και προς το παρον ολα πανε καλα.μπορειται να μου λυσετε καποιες αποριες που εχω?τα 3 φρουτα την ημερα εχουν 0 ποντους?αν φαω 1 παραπανω θα υπολογισω 1 ποντο το καθε φρουτο?επισης ενα αυγο βραστο ποσους ποντους εχει?ειδα οτι 1ωμο μεγαλο εχει 3ποντους.πολλοι δεν ειναι?αν υπολογισεις οτι εχει 80 θερμιδες

----------


## Μαρία._ed

1 αυγό έχει 2 πόντους.

Εγώ τα φρούτα τα υπολογίζω κανονικά με τους πόντους που τους αναλογούν, γιατί συνήθως για να πλησιάσω τους πόντους που πρέπει να λάβω την ημέρα, φτιάχνω φρουτοσαλάτες. Που σημαίνει ότι δεν αρκούμαι στα 3 μόνο φρούτα της ημέρας. Κι ένα φρούτο να φάω πάλι θα υπολογίσω τους πόντους που του αναλογεί.

Τώρα εσύ αν θες να φας ένα-δυο φρούτα παραπάνω τότε θα υπολογίσεις τους πόντους στα ένα-δυο φρούτα.  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Πώς είστε; Όλα καλά;
Διάβασα πριν Μαρία, ότι υπλογίζεις τα φρούτα σε πόντους, γιατί όμως; Από τη στιγμή που τα περισσότερα φρούτα και λαχανικά έχουν 0 πόντους εκτός από λίγα πχ. μπανάνα, κεράσι, σταφύλι, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το κάνεις.
Θυμάμαι μια σχετική συζήτηση στις συναντήσεις, όπου η σύμβουλος μας είχε πει να τα υπολογίζουμε ως 1 πόντο, μόνο εάν ξεπεράσουμε τα 5 φρούτα / λαχανικά την ημέρα που συνιστά το πρόγραμμα.
Αν δηλαδή φας 2 μήλα, 1 πορτοκάλι, 2 μερίδες λαχανικών και 1 αχλάδι, τότε μόνο το αχλάδι θα το υπολογίσεις 1 πόντο, επειδή ξεφεύγει από τα 5.
Για να δούμε τι φάγαμε σήμερα...

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί ένταμ
200 ml γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ

1 μεγάλο κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης

Θα φάω σε λίγο για ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

Ομελέτα με 2 αυγά και 1 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
50 γρ. παριζάκι 0% - 3% λιπαρά
Σαλάτα λάχανο με 1 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

Όλα αυτά είναι 22,5 πόντοι, οπότε για το υπόλοιπο της ημέρας θα μου μείνουν 5,5 πόντοι.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Να σου πω: αν είχα δραστήρια ζωή, ήμουν δηλαδή σε συνεχή κίνηση τότε ίσως να μην υπολόγιζα τα 3 φρούτα της ημέρας. Αλλά κάνω καθιστική ζωή, δεν εργάζομαι κι έτσι πιστεύω ότι για μένα είναι προτιμότερο να υπολογίζω και τα 3 φρούτα με πόντους. Ειλικρινά δεν πεινάω κι ούτε περίμενα ότι είχε φύγει μισό κιλό από επάνω μου. Συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη!  :Big Grin:

----------


## marw_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> 
> 
> Μάρω, 
> δεν διευκρινίζεις αν οι 84 θερμίδες και τα 5γρ λιπαρών αναφέρονται σε 100γρ τροφής.
> Αν είναι έτσι τότε τα 50γρ λουκάνικου έχουν 1 πόντο.
> Αν όμως τα 100γρ έχουν 168 θερμίδες και 10γρ λίπους τότε το λουκάνικο των 50γρ έχει 2 πόντους.


Αυτά αναφέρονταν για 1 λουκανικο που είναι 50γρ. αρα μαλλον ειμαι στους 2 ποντους. Ευχαριστω αμαλιτσα

----------


## marw_ed

Αμαλία έχω άλλη μια ερωτηση. Καμιά φορά έρχονται φίλοι στο σπιτι και φτιάχνω αυτά τα τυροπιτάκια που είναι κατεψυγμένα τα Χρυση Ζυμη, και καμια φορά τσιμπάω από κανένα. Τα υπολογίζω χοντρικα σε 2 ή 3 πόντους αλλα αν μπορείς πεσμου ακριβώς πόσο έχουν. 

- Αυτά με το λουκανικο έχουν το 1τεμάχιο έχει 25γρ. 5,6γρ λίπη και 85,5θερμίδες (δηλαδή τα 100γρ έχουν 22,4 λίπη και 342 θερμίδες). 
- Τα πεϊνιρλάκια έχουν το 1τεμάχιο 25γρ. 2,17γρ λίπη και 66,5 θερμίδες.
- Αυτά με την κρέμα έχουν το 1τεμάχιο 25γρ. 2,25γρ λίπη και 65,25θερμίδες.

Ευχαριστώ ξανα!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα και από εμένα. 
χθες έφαγα 16π αντί για 18π 

σήμερα έχω φάει τα καθιερωμένα παξιμαδάκια και το τοστ 7π
κουνουπίδι χωρίς λάδι με φέτα light και 50γρ . ψωμί 3π

αύριο είναι μέρα ζυγίσματος αλλά τώρα το απόγευμα και πριν φάω το κουνουπίδι...ζυγίστηκα.

ξέρω ξέρω, δεν μετράει γιατί είμαι φαγωμένη αλλά και έτσι σιγούρεψα τα 2 κιλά λιγώτερα. θα αφήσω το tickeraki ως έχει γιατί μπορώ να βάλω μόνο στρογγυλούς αριθμούς και όχι δεκαδικά. 
αύριο το πρωί θα ζυγιστώ κανονικά.

ελπίζω να παραμείνω τόσο καλό κορίτσι και για το υπόλοιπο της ημέρας!

φιλικά.

----------


## sougar_ed

marw, ολα αυτα τα υπολογίζουμε 3π το καθένα

δηλ. τυροπιτάκια, λουκανικοπιτάκια, πιτσάκια, σπανακοπιτάκια, κρουασανάκια, μπουγατσάκια, ζαμπονοτυροπιτάκια, πεϊνιρλάκια κοκ

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλημέρα,

τελικά χθες το βράδυ έφαγα....σουβλάκι με γύρο και πίτα .
και τώρα το έχω μετανοιώσει!

είχα βεβαια από την προχθεσινή μέρα 2π και από την χθεσινή 6π αλλά ..ήταν ανάγκη να το φάω;
όμως πείναγα και ζήλεψα.

τώρα το πρωί νοιώθω φουσκωμένη που δεν μπορώ ακόμη να βάλω τίποτα στο στόμα μου εκτός από καφέ. αργότερα θα φάω μία μπαρα δημητριακών και το μεσημέρι μπριζόλα μοσχαρίσια σκέτη.

φιλικά

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα.

Βιβή μην κάνεις έτσι. Εντάξει έφαγες τον γύρο σου πάει πέρασε... Από σήμερα και πάλι στο πρόγραμμα κανονικά. Όσο αγχώνεσαι τόσο πιο πολύ επιβαρύνεις τον οργανισμό σου στην απώλεια και στην χώνεψη. Χαλαρά λοιπόν!  :Wink:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μήπως γνωρίζετε αν στην ελληνική αγορά μπορεί κανείς να βρει το κομπιουτεράκι πόντων του weight watches; Κι αν ναι, που το βρίσκει κανείς;

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μήπως γνωρίζετε αν στην ελληνική αγορά μπορεί κανείς να βρει το κομπιουτεράκι πόντων του weight watches; Κι αν ναι, που το βρίσκει κανείς;



Αλήθεια??? υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα???

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by marw_
> Αμαλία έχω άλλη μια ερωτηση. Καμιά φορά έρχονται φίλοι στο σπιτι και φτιάχνω αυτά τα τυροπιτάκια που είναι κατεψυγμένα τα Χρυση Ζυμη, και καμια φορά τσιμπάω από κανένα. Τα υπολογίζω χοντρικα σε 2 ή 3 πόντους αλλα αν μπορείς πεσμου ακριβώς πόσο έχουν. 
> 
> - Αυτά με το λουκανικο έχουν το 1τεμάχιο έχει 25γρ. 5,6γρ λίπη και 85,5θερμίδες (δηλαδή τα 100γρ έχουν 22,4 λίπη και 342 θερμίδες). 
> - Τα πεϊνιρλάκια έχουν το 1τεμάχιο 25γρ. 2,17γρ λίπη και 66,5 θερμίδες.
> - Αυτά με την κρέμα έχουν το 1τεμάχιο 25γρ. 2,25γρ λίπη και 65,25θερμίδες.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ ξανα!


Μάρω μου,
πιστεύω ότι η προσέγγιση της sougar είναι αρκετά ασφαλής δηλαδή να υπολογίζει 3 πόντους το κάθε τεμάχιο ανεξάρτητα του είδους. 
Εγώ σου υπολόγισα τους πόντους για την συγκέκριμένη μάρκα που γνωρίζουμε την περιεκτικότητα λιπαρών, θερμίδων και των γραμμαρίων. Αλλά όταν θα τρως για παράδειγμα λουκανοπιτάκι σε κάποιο άλλο σπίτι ή συνεστίαση καλά είναι να τα υπολογίζεις 3 πόντους το καθένα για να είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν ξεφεύγεις.
Λοιπόν σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω που μου έγραψες τα :
1) λουκανοπιτάκια έχουν 2,5 πόντους το καθένα,
2) τα πεινερλάκια έχουν 2 πόντους το καθένα και 
3) με την κρέμα έχουν 2 πόντους το καθένα.
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μήπως γνωρίζετε αν στην ελληνική αγορά μπορεί κανείς να βρει το κομπιουτεράκι πόντων του weight watches; Κι αν ναι, που το βρίσκει κανείς;
> 
> 
> ...


Yπάρχει τέτοιο κομπιουτεράκι, αλλά πρέπει να το παραγγείλεις απ'το ίντερνετ. Online υπολογιστές πόντων υπάρχουν αρκετοί αλλά ήθελα να έχω κάτι στα χέρια στην περίπτωση που βρεθώ κάπου ή που δεν δουλεύει ο υπολογιστής. Nα ένα κομπιουτεράκι online: http://www.gomilpitas.com/weightloss...alculator.html

Και το κομπιουτεράκι που θα ήθελα (κι ας μην είναι και weight watchers): http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Watcher...f=pd_sbs_hpc_1

Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω με αγορές απ'το διαδίκτυο γιατί δεν τις εμπιστεύομαι. Προτιμώ αγορές χέρι με χέρι.

----------


## katjan

Γεια σας παιδια κι απο μενα.σημερα εκλεισα μια βδομαδα και εχω χασει 1κιλο.κατεβηκα και δεκαδα απο 90 πηγα 89.πειναω βεβαια αρκετα αλλα παιρνω κουραγιο διαβαζοντας εσας.θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος αν ξερει ποσους ποντους να μετρησω μια μεριδα κριθαρακι με μοσχαρι{το εκανα με οσο λιγοτερο λαδι μπορουσα}και επισης 1ΚΤΣρωσικη.καλη δυναμη σε ολους.

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα, 

συγχαρητήρια katjan,1 κιλό είναι σπουδαία υπόθεση ! προσπάθησε να βρεις τρόπους να εξοικονομείς έξτρα πόντους: κανε γυμναστική 30' την μέρα ,έτσι εξοικονομείς 2π, μαγείρεψε με διαφορετικό τρόπο κάποια φαγητά...
εγώ παίρνω 18π και τους καταναλώνω χωρίς να πεινάω. 

σήμερα έφαγα 4 παξιμαδάκια και τοστ 7π
180 γρ. κοτόπουλο στήθος ψητό χωρίς πέτσα ( εννοείται) 6π
80 γρ. ψωμί 3π
1κγ μαγιονεζα σπιτική 1π

σύνολο 17π αλλά επειδή έφαγα αργά ( στις 7.30 ) δεν θα φάω κάτι άλλο παρά ίσως 1 μικρό κομμάτι σοκολάτα γάλακτος ΙΟΝ που έχει 1π.

θα ήθελα να χάσω αυτή την εβδομάδα 1κιλό αλλά μάλλον δεν θα τα καταφέρω. θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω ποδήλατο τουλάχιστον 3 φορές τις επόμενες μέρες, μπας και γίνει τίποτα. 

όπως και να'ναι ...συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ισως ειναι κουλο αυτο που θα ρωτησω.... στους υπολογισμους των ποντων λεω...
το fiber ειναι οι πρωτεινες?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ηθελα να υπολογισω τους ποντους απο το καφε καπουτσινο της νεσκαφε...
μια μεριδα 14.4 γρ. εχει 58 θερμιδες, 1.3γρ. πρωτεινες, 9.5 υδατανθρακες, και 1.6 λιπαρα...
ποσους ποντους εχει?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

zwhtsa τις πρωτεϊνες υπολογίζω κι εγώ για fiber . 1 πόντος αντιστοιχεί για το καπουτσίνο που θες.

----------


## myrtali

Kορίτσια, fiber είναι οι φυτικές ίνες. Σίγουρα. Οι πρωτεϊνες ειναι proteins

----------


## myrtali

Στο Internet βρήκα τον τύπο υπολογισμού των πόντων

Ποντοι=θερμίδες/50 + λιπαρά/12- φυτ.ίνες/5

Επίσης αν βάλετε στο Google weight watchers point calculator free download θα σας βγάλει πολλές σελίδες που μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τον υπολογιστή πόντων ww .

Kαλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθειά όλων μας  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

myrtali πολλά προϊόντα δεν αναφέρουν την περιεκτικότητα σε ίνες... Δυστυχώς!  :Frown:

----------


## p_k

*katjan*, συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια!!!
Έτσι μπράβο! 

*Είμαι πάρα πολύ χαρούμενος και με τέλεια ψυχική διάθεση, καθώς σήμερα που είναι ημέρα ζυγίσματος, η ζυγαριά έδειξε απώλεια 1 κιλού ακριβώς. Από τα 80 κατέβηκα στα 79 κιλά.*

Καταλαβαίνετε τη χαρά και την ικανοποίησή μου που έχασα ένα ακόμη κιλό και πλέον είμαι πολύ κοντά στο στόχο: θέλω ακριβώς 1 κιλό απώλεια για τα 78.
Επειδή άλλαξα δεκάδα βάρους, αναπροσαρμόζεται και ο αριθμός των ημερήσιων πόντων μου και από 28 γίνονται 27.
Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα εφάρμοσα δύο φορές το "κόλπο" με τα απεριόριστα ζυμαρικά ολικής αλέσεως (τα οποία υπολογίζονται ως 3 πόντοι). Μιλάμε για ένα μεγάλο πιάτο (και βαθύ), γεμάτο νερόβραστα μακαρόνια, στα οποία έβαζα 1 κ. γ. αγνό ελαιόλαδο και ψιλόκοβα 30 γρ. γκούντα, το οποίο έλιωνε όπως ήταν ζεστά τα μακαρόνια. Λίγο κέτσαπ από πάνω και βγαίνει ένα σούπερ χορταστικό γεύμα 6,5 - 7 πόντων. 
Θέλω να πω μη φοβάστε την ποσότητα των ζυμαρικών, αρκεί να είναι νερόβραστα. Το σύστημα δουλεύει εγγυημένα και είναι η καλύτερη λύση για μέρες που δεν έχουμε στο υπόλοιπό μας αρκετούς πόντους. Χτυπάς μια μακαρονάδα και δεν πεινάς για πολλή ώρα μετά.
Κάτι άλλο, που θυμάμαι μας έλεγε η σύμβουλος: 1 μέρα πριν το ζύγισμα να αποφεύγουμε να τρώμε μπρόκολο ή κουνουπίδι, γιατί ενδέχεται να κάνουν κατακράτηση υγρών και να μη φανεί στη ζυγαριά η απώλεια.
Αυτά προς το παρόν. Λόγω πολλών υποχρεώσεων την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, δεν είχα το χρόνο να γράψω στο φόρουμ, αυτήν την εβδομάδα όμως θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι πιο τακτικός.
Αυτά ήταν τα νέα μου, συνεχίζουμε κανονικά!
Καλή δύναμη σε όλους/ες και πάντα με χαμόγελο!  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο-μπράβο-μπράβο! Ένα βήμα πριν κόψεις το νήμα είσαι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο σου,p_k !
ʼντε,η τελευταία τρίχα έμεινε της ουράς του γαϊδάρου!
Χαίρομαι που χαίρεσαι!Το έχεις κατακτήσει άλλωστε με την αξία και τον κόπο σου!
Ελπίζω και τα υπόλοιπα στη ζωή σου να βαίνουν αισίως και να τ'αντιμετωπίζεις με χαμόγελο!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

συγχαρητήρια pk!!!!!!!!!!!!!! τέλεια απώλεια !

άντε να μπεις στην συντήρηση για να μας λες τα νέα από την άλλη όχθη!

εγώ σήμερα έφαγα 

παξιμαδάκια και τοστ 7π
1 μερίδα φακες 6π
30γρ φέτα light 1π
25 γρ. ψωμί 1π

σύνολο 15π

επειδή όμως θα μαγειρέψω μακαρόνια με κιμά ( τα δικά μου θα είναι νερόβραστα ) ο μόνος τρόπος να φάω το βράδυ είναι να εξοικονομήσω περισσότερους από 18π. Εχω 3 και μου λείπει 1π...από πού θα τον πάρω ;
από την γυμναστική...πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κάνω 30λεπτά ποδήλατο ( καλά, και τα μακαρόνια να μην ήταν πάλι θα ήταν καλό να κάνω ποδήλατο).

keep dieting!

----------


## p_k

Μαρία, NADINE και Βιβή,
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και εύχομαι για εσάς τα καλύτερα!
Σύντομα να χάσετε τα κιλά και να τα λέμε όλοι από την ...όχθη της συντήρησης!
Προχωράτε πολύ καλά, μπράβο!
Επιμονή και υπομονή, τήρηση ημερολογίου διατροφής και όλα θα πάνε κατ' ευχήν!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να διευκολυνθούμε περισσότερο με το πόσους πόντους έχουν τα τρόφιμα που λαμβάνουμε καθημερινά: http://nutrition.med.uoc.gr/GreekTables/Main/main.htm μιας κι αναγράφονται όλα τα θρεπτικά συστατικά ανά 100γρ. τροφίμου!

----------


## alalumaki

pk είσαι το ίνδαλμα μου ?? σε ζηλεύω τρελά και σε θαυμάζω απεριόριστα με τον τρόπο που τα κατάφερες ?. Μακάρι να είχα τη μισή σου θέληση και επιμονή?.. Συγχαρητήρια !!!!!!! εύχομαι να χάσεις και το ένα ακόμα κιλό που θέλεις και να μείνεις καταδικασμένος σε όλη σου τη ζωή σε αυτά τα κιλά??

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> pk είσαι το ίνδαλμα μου ?? σε ζηλεύω τρελά και σε θαυμάζω απεριόριστα με τον τρόπο που τα κατάφερες ?. Μακάρι να είχα τη μισή σου θέληση και επιμονή?.. Συγχαρητήρια !!!!!!! εύχομαι να χάσεις και το ένα ακόμα κιλό που θέλεις και να μείνεις καταδικασμένος σε όλη σου τη ζωή σε αυτά τα κιλά??



ΩΩΩΩ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ, ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΠΑΥΞΑΝΩ, ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑΑΑΑΑ!!!! ΓΙΟΥΠΙ, ΓΙΟΥΠΙ!!!!

κι εγώ ζηλεύω, θέλω κι εγώ να φτάσω τον στόχο μου!!!
το χελωνάκι μου κόλλησε στις λάσπες των γλυκών  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## p_k

alalumaki και ΑΜΑΛΙΑ, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Η βοήθεια και η συμπαράστασή σας όλο αυτό το διάστημα μου ήταν πολύτιμες!
Θα έρθει η ώρα και για εσάς να χάσετε τα κιλά, αρκεί να το πιστέψετε και να δουλέψετε συστηματικά.
Πού θα πάει; Θα ξεκολλήσει το χελωνάκι!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

αγαπητέ p_k με έκανες να νιώσω περήφανη που κάποιος από εμάς τα κατάφερε! σ'ευχαριστώ που μου έδωσες ελπίδα ότι γίνεται! τώρα το ξέρω γιατί είχα την τύχη να ζήσω το ταξίδι σου ... αυτόν τον αγώνα μέχρι να φτάσεις στον στόχο σου. κι αφού μαζέψω τα κομμάτια μου... ξανά στον αγώνα! πείσμα και πάλι!

----------


## p_k

Γεια σου Νεφέλη!  :Smile: 
Πολύ χαίρομαι που σε ξανακούω (μάλλον ξαναδαβάζω!)  :Smile: 
Πού χάθηκες;
Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο πολύ βοηθήθηκα και βοηθιέμαι από τη συζήτηση που κάνουμε!
Πρέπει να χάσεις 14 κιλά, αν κρίνω από το τικεράκι σου.
Να ξέρεις (και βέβαια το ξέρεις) ότι όλα είναι θέμα απόφασης και σωστής, συνεπούς τήρησης του προγράμματος.
Από τη στιγμή που θα το μπάρεις απόφαση όλα θα γίνουν.
Σημαντικό επίσης είναι στις διάφορες φάσεις της πορείας να μη χάνεις το κουράγιο και την προσήλωσή σου στο στόχο.
Να γράφεις συχνότερα!

----------


## Nefeli-

:Smile:  σ'ευχαριστώ!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

NEFELAKI,
πόσο δίκιο έχεις!!!! Όντως την ελπίδα αλλά και την βεβαιότητα μας έδωσε ο φίλος μας ο p-k, πως γίνεται , είναι πραγματοποιήσημο δεν είναι απλά όνειρο θερινής νυκτός, μπορούμε να τα χάσουμε τα κιλά που μας βαραίνουν. 
Και το κυριότερο δεν χρειάστηκε καμιά μαγική συνταγή, ούτε κανά επτασφράγιστο μυστικό. Την συνταγή επιτυχίας την έχουμε ήδη στα χέρια μας, την διατροφή ww. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται από εμάς είναι αποφασιστικότητα, συνέπεια και υπομονή. Βιαζόμαστε να χάσουμε τα κιλά μας σ'ενα μήνα, μην πω σε μια εβδομάδα. Όμως δεν γίνεται έτσι. Ο φίλος μας έμεινε πιστός στο στόχο του και στην προσπάθειά του 9 μήνες!!!! Και να που ήρθε η ώρα να απολαύσει τους καρπούς αυτής της προσπάθειας.
Αλλά ήρθε η ώρα και για μας να παραδειγματιστούμε και να το πιστέψουμε ότι όντως γίνεται. 

p-k, σ'ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας τις αγωνίες σου, τις απογοητεύσεις, τις χαρές, τα μυστικά επιτυχίας αυτών των 9 μηνών. :Smile:   :Smile: 

πορώθηκα τώρα, εμπρός να βγάλω το χελωνάκι μου από το βάλτο. :Big Grin: 

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## Βιβή_ed

γεια σας παιδιά !

δύο μέρες τώρα ξεπέρασα τους πόντους μου..μην φανταστείτε πολύ , κατά 2-3 μόνο αλλά πείναγα. 
βέβαια τώρα αισθάνομαι απαίσια με τον εαυτό μου και αύριο είναι και ημέρα ζυγίσματος. 

δεν ξέρω αν το ΣΚ καταφέρω να γυμναστώ ώστε να διορθωθούν κάπως τα πράγματα. ο λόγος που παραστράτησα είναι ότι έφτιαξα χθες Λαζάνια φούρνου με λαχανικά. ενώ τα λαχανικά ήταν αλάδωτα, τα λαζάνια είχαν και λίγη μπεσαμέλ ( λίγη όμως ) και τυρί ρεγκάτο. 
δυστυχώς ξέχασα να μετρήσω πριν τα μαγειρέψω έτσι προσπάθησα μετά να θυμηθώ τις ποσότητες και έβγαλα ότι σε ένα ταψί με 9 κομμάτια, το καθένα έχει 12π ( μπορεί και λιγώτερους ) . 
στην γεύση ήταν άπαιχτο και τόσο ανάλαφρο που δεν καταλάβαινες ότι είχε τόσους πόντους. η μόνη μου ελπίδα είναι να έχω κάνει λάθος υπολογισμούς. Να σας πω τι είχε :
200 gr λαζάνια
100 γρ. βούτυρο, λίγο αλεύρι και 250 γρ γάλα, για την μπεσαμέλ
250 γρ ρεγκάτο ( μπορεί να ήταν και λιγώτερο )
και φυσικά λαχανικά ( κρεμμύδι, ντομάτα , μανιτάρια κλπ ).

τέλος πάντων...άλλη φορά θα προσέχω περισσότερο.

keep dieting.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ωραία ιδέα αυτή με τα λαζάνια! Θα την δοκιμάσω κι εγώ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και εύχομαι το χελωνάκι σου συντομα να ξεκολλήσει από το βάλτο!
Είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι θα τα καταφέρει και θα τα καταφέρεις!
Βιβή, μη στενοχωριέσαι για τόσο λίγους επιπλέον πόντους! Βέβαια καλό είναι να μην περνάμε το όριο, αν όμως συμβεί επανορθώνουμε με κατάλληλες κινήσεις τις επόμενες μέρες! Ξέρεις εσύ!
Πολύ καλά κυλάει κι αυτή η εβδομάδα για μένα.
Να έχετε ένα καλό σαββατοκύριακο και πάντα με χαμόγελο κι αισιοδοξία!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλημερούδια.

πάλι ξέφυγα εχθες διότι είχα πάει εκδρομή. όταν λέω ΄ξεφυγα΄εννοώ 4-5 πόντοι επιπλέον.ευτυχώς δεν ήταν από γλυκά, ούτε από πολύ λιπαρά φαγητά. 
τέλος πάντων συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη και πιο προσεκτική. επειδή χθες ήταν μέρα ζυγίσματος και σιγά μην έχασα...θα γράψω την πρόοδο ( λέμε τώρα!) στο σωστό θέμα "εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα" .

να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## p_k

Βιβή, μεγάλη σημασία έχει αυτό που λες, ότι δηλαδή συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτη. Έτσι πρέπει να κάνεις.
Απλώς βάλε στόχο αυτήν την εβδομάδα να μην ξεφύγεις σε πόντους.
Εν ανάγκη μείωσε λίγο τους πόντους από το πρωινό γεύμα ώστε να εξοικονομήσεις για τη συνέχεια. Αν βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο είναι εφικτό.
Μπορείς ακόμη να εφαρμόσεις το κόλπο με τα απεριόριστα ζυμαρικά ή τις πατάτες (νερόβραστα όμως).
Αύξησε την ποσότητα νερού, αν δεν πίνεις αρκετό.
Αύξησε την ποσότητα των ινών στη διατροφή, καθώς προκαλούν το αίσθημα του κορεσμού και σε κρατάνε για ώρα χορτάτη.
Καλημέρα!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπέρα κι απο εμένα. Σας παρακολουθω πολυ καιρο και συγχαρτηρια στον p k για την επιτυχια του.
Εδω και μια βδομάδα κανω κι εγω την διαιτα ww η τουλάχιστον προσπαθω...
Θέλω να χάσω πολλα κιλα(τουλάχιστον 25-30) και φοβάμαι οτι μονο με διαιτα δεν θα τα καταφερω...
Σημερα έκανα και μια κουταμαρα, δεν εχω φυγει απο τους ποντους μου, αλλα εφαγα ενα κοματι γλυκο. Ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν αυτο επιτρεπεται για 1-2 φορες τον μήνα(χωρις να περνας τους ποντους σου παντα).
Ευχομαι σε ολους καλη συνέχεια και ολοι νικητες στον πολεμο των κιλών!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα marikaki, καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ!
Καταρχήν σ' ευχαριστώ για τα συγχαρητήρια! Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου!
Σχετικά με τα γλυκά, επιτρέπονται όλα, αρκεί να βρίσκεσαι μέσα στο όριο των πόντων σου. Τους διαχειρίζεσαι όπως θέλεις, αρκεί βέβαια να τρως ισορροπημένα, δηλ. από όλες τις ομάδες τροφών.
Το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα του προγράμματος είναι ότι επιτρέπονται τα πάντα, σε λογικές ποσότητες. 
Υπολόγιζε τους πόντους και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα!  :Smile:

----------


## marikaki_ed

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ P K,εχω τρομερες τυψεις και ενω μέχρι πριν 1 ωρα μιλαγα με τον σηζυγο μου οτι θα τα καταφέρω με διαιτα, τωρα με ειχε πάρει η κατω βόλτα...
Σημερα μαζι με το γλυκο εχω παρει 20 πόντους, μου μενουν αλλοι 4, θα φάω φρουτα και ειμαι οκ!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλώς ήρθες marikaki. να ακούς τον pk διότι τα έχει καταφέρει πολύ καλά και ενθαρύνει και τους υπόλοιπους. 

μην έχεις τύψεις για το γλυκό. Με τους 4 πόντους που έχεις μπορείς..εκτός από φρούτα να φας νερόβραστα μακαρόνια με λίγο τυράκι . 
μπορείς να φας και άλλα πράγματα...και φυσικά αν θες και τα φρούτα σου.
η διαίτα σου επιτρέπει πολλές παραλλαγές. 

επίσης συμβουλέψου και την λίστα αθλημάτων για εξοικονόμηση πόντων. εγώ την περασμένη εβδομάδα είχα μόνο 3 πόντους για το βράδυ και επειδή θα μαγείρευα μακαρόνια και ήξερα ότι θα ζήλευα έκανα 30 λεπτά ποδήλατο και εξοικονόμησα άλλους 2π. έτσι έφαγα και τα νερόβραστα μακαρόνια μου.

----------


## marikaki_ed

Σε ευχαριστω Βιβη μου για τις συμβουλές, Ο Λ Ο Υ Σ θα σας ακουω... σφουγκάρι θα γινω γιατι δεν αντέχω αλλο!
Οσο για τον pk θεωρω οτι ο ανθρωπος είναι το παραδειγμα για ολους μας, μολις λυγιζουμε, τον pk πρεπει να φερνουμε στον νου. Αλλοι και με επεμβαση και δεν τα εχουν καταφέρει τοσο καλα οσο αυτος. Και πάλι συγχαρτηρια, εισαι ο λογος που ξεκίνησα ww!!
Και κατι αλλο, κάπου διαβασα οτι σχεδον ολα τα φρουτα δεν εχουν ποντους? Σωστο η λάθος?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα,
να καλώς ορίσω κι εγώ με την σειρά μου την marikaki.
Σου εύχομαι σύντομα να επιτύχεις τον στόχο σου και να είσαι κι εσύ φωτεινό παράδειγμα όπως ο φίλος μας ο p-k.
Καταρχήν προσπάθησε να έχεις καλή ψυχολογία, είναι το α και το ω για την επιτυχία της προσπάθειάς σου. Μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου ως αδύναμο ούτε και να κάνεις σκέψεις ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρεις ποτέ ν'αδυνατίσεις όταν ξεφεύγεις από τους πόντους σου. Να θυμάσε ότι πάντα υπάρχει η επόμενη μέρα που μπορείς να διορθώσεις "το κακό", εξοικονομώντας με διάφορους τρόπους πόντους.
Αρχικά βάλε ένα εφικτό στόχο για παράδειγμα να χάσεις το 10% του βάρους σου. Όταν φτάσεις σ'αυτό το αποτέλεσμα τότε αφού το γλεντήσεις με την ψυχή σου , θα επαναπροσδιορίσεις έναν νέο στόχο που φυσικά θα τον βλέπεις με άλλο μάτι (δεν θα σου φαίνεται βουνό) αφού η αυτοπεποίθησή σου θα είναι στα ουράνια.
Δεν είναι το ίδιο να σκέφτεσαι ότι πρέπει να χάσεις 30 κιλά όπως το να σκέφτεσαι ότι πρέπει να χάσεις 15.

Όλα τα φρούτα εκτός από μπανάνες , σταφύλια, σύκα (κοίτα τον κατάλογο) δεν έχουν καθόλου πόντους. Επιτρέπονται μέχρι 3 την ημέρα.
Να θυμάσε πως όταν δεν έχεις καθόλου πόντους στην διάθεσή σου αλλά πεινάς, καλύτερα να φας ένα με δύο φρούτα επιπλέον ή καλύτερα μερικά λαχανικά όπως αγγουράκι, ντοματούλα, καρότα κλπ.
Είναι ανώδυνες θερμίδες χωρίς λιπαρά, που "καίγονται" εύκολα.
Μπορείς να βάλεις ένα τικεράκι για να μετράς την πρόοδό σου. Εμείς θα είμαστε κοντά σου για ενίσχυση αλλά και για οποιαδήποτε απορία έχεις. 
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Βιβή_
> 
> η μόνη μου ελπίδα είναι να έχω κάνει λάθος υπολογισμούς. Να σας πω τι είχε :
> 200 gr λαζάνια
> 100 γρ. βούτυρο, λίγο αλεύρι και 250 γρ γάλα, για την μπεσαμέλ
> 250 γρ ρεγκάτο ( μπορεί να ήταν και λιγώτερο )
> και φυσικά λαχανικά ( κρεμμύδι, ντομάτα , μανιτάρια κλπ ).
> 
> .


Βιβή νομίζω πως το πιο επιβαρυντικό στην συνταγή σου είναι το βούτηρο. Αλήθεια χρειάζεται να βάλεις τόοοσο βούτηρο?
αν έβαζες μόνο μια κουταλιά της σούπας ή και καθόλου και στη θέση του πρόσθετες ένα με δύο αυγά μέσα στην μπεσαμέλ για να σφίξει? Νομίζω πως δεν θα υστερούσε σε γεύση. Επίσης υπάρχει και ρεγκάτο light Καθώς και γάλα light. σίγουρα θα εξοικονομούσες πόντους και δεν θα υστερούσε σε γεύση.
Στο τόπικ με τους πόντους έχει μία συνταγή με σουφλέ ζυμαρικών όπου παρασκευάζεται μια ελαφριά μπεσαμέλ χωρίς καθόλου βούτηρο. Διάβασέ τε και τροποποίσε τη τόσο ώστε ούτε να κάνεις σκόντο στην γεύση σου αλλά ούτε και να φορτώνεσε με πολλούς πόντους.
Δοκίμασε το την επόμενη φορά, και φυσικά μην ξεχάσεις να μας γράψεις την συνταγή.
καλή συνέχεια

----------


## marikaki_ed

Αμαλια μου σε ευχαριστώ για το καλοσορισμα!!! και για τις ωραιες συμβουλες σου!!!
Η διαιτα των ww είναι βατη γιατι απ οτι καταλαβα δεν σε περιοριζει και πολυ και επειδη εχω πολλα κιλα ισως και να τα καταφερω... πάντα με την βοηθεια σας βεβαια. Μακαρι να βαδισω κι εγω στα χναρια του pk, θα ηταν το ιδανικο!!!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

Αμαλία σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

έχεις δίκιο, θα μπορούσα να έκανα καλύτερα ψώνια και να πρόσεχα καλύτερα την συνταγή. Πάντως χθες ανακάλυψα ότι είχα βγάλει τους συνολικούς πόντους του ταψιού και τους διαίρεσα με το 9 αλλά τα κομμάτια που βγήκαν ήταν 12 , οπότε υπολόγισα ότι έφαγα πολύ περισσότερους πόντους απ'ότι στην πραγματικότητα. 
δεν πειράζει, διότι φρόντισα και τους πήρα το Σάββατο και ήρθα μία ή άλλη. 

από σήμερα όμως, πάλι πιο προσεκτικά γιατί θέλω να χάσω περισσότερο από μισό κιλό αυτή την εβδομάδα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω καταλάβει διαφορά στα ρούχα μου , αυτό το σωσιβιάκι όμως στην μέση παραμένει ( στην περιφέρεια έχω χάσει πιο πολύ) . Πριν 2 χρόνια που πήγα σε διαιτολόγο ( πάλι για να χάσω τόσα λίγα κιλά ) μου είπε ότι έκει που παίρνουμε περισσότερο εκεί χάνουμε τελευταία. οπότε νομίζω ότι το σωσιβιάκι θα είναι το τελευταίο που θα θυσιαστεί ( αν θυσιαστεί) στο βωμό!.

σήμερα έφαγα : παξιμαδάκια μπουκίτσες και τόστ . Τα υπολογίζω σύνολο 8π. 

αργότερα θα φάω ή λίγο φρικασέ ή ρυζότο με γαρίδες. Ποδήλατο δεν θα κάνω σήμερα διότι θα σιδερώσω μία στοίβα ίσα με το μπόι μου. 

καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Τους χαιρετισμούς μου σε όλους/ες!
Καλή και δημιουργική εβδομάδα να έχουμε!
Η αλληλοβοήθεια, στήριξη, ενθάρρυνση είναι το παν. Χαίρομαι που βλέπω άνεμο αισιοδοξίας να πνέει!  :Smile: 
Αύριο είναι ημέρα ζυγίσματος και όπως κάθε φορά, θα ενημερώσω!
Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## nefeli02

P_k για συντήρηση τώρα τι κάνεις; Σε ρωτάω, αν και πρόωρο για εμένα, γιατί πάντα αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημά μου. Έχανα τα κιλά αλλά δεν μπορούσα να σταθεροποιηθώ για πολύ καιρό εκεί.

----------


## p_k

nefeli02, δεν έχω ξεκινήσει τη συντήρηση ακόμη, καθώς στόχος μου είναι τα 78 κιλά. Θα εξαρτηθεί από το αυριανό ζύγισμα. 
Αν είμαι κάτω από τα 78,5 ή 78,5 ακριβώς, θα την αρχίσω μάλλον, καθώς έχω αδυνατίσει πάρα πολύ.
Οριστική απόφαση θα πάρω αύριο.
Θα ακολουθήσω το πρόγραμμα συντήρησης των WW, αλλά λεπτομέρειες δεν μπορώ να γράψω τώρα, γιατί πρέπει να κλείσω τον υπολογιστή.
Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

καλημέρα σε όλους,

marikaki,
σίγουρα θα τα καταφέρεις, όλοι θα τα καταφέρουμε και θα ακολούθησουμε το παράδειγμα του φίλου μας p-k.

Βιβή,
εμείς που έχουμε λίγα κιλά , έχουμε δύσκολο δρόμο μπροστά μας. Κι αυτό γιατί θέλει πολύ υπομονή από μέρους μας, αφού δεν έχουμε μεγάλες απώλειες κάθε εβδομάδα, κι επίσης δικαιούμαστε λίγους πόντους ημερησίως. Πάντως μία απώλεια της τάξης των 2 με 2,5 κιλών το μήνα είναι το ιδανικό για μας. Για σκέψου χάνοντας 2 κιλά το μήνα σε 5 μήνες άνετα πιάσαμε το στόχο μας. Το καλοκαίρι θα μας υποδεχτεί ως Θεές.  :Big Grin:  Γι'αυτό σου λέω μην απογοητεύεσε.

p-k,
με το καλό σήμερα να μας γράψεις ότι έπιασες επιτέλους τον στόχο σου. 
Το κακό με αυτό το φόρουμ είναι ότι δεν έχει αρκετά μπαρμπαδέλια να τα βάλλουμε να χοροπηδάνε για να γιορτάσουμε την επιτυχία σου. :Big Grin: 

Σήμερα είναι του Αγίου Χαραλάμπους, πολύχρονοι οι εορτάζοντες και του χρόνου με λιγότερα κιλά.

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους/ες!

Ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και για πρώτη φορά από τον Ιούλιο, η ζυγαριά έδειξε αύξηση αντί για μείωση...
Αμελητέα βέβαια, καθώς από τα 79 πήγα στα 79,1 κιλά.
Όλη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα εφάρμοσα σωστά το πρόγραμμα, ήπια πολύ νερό, είχα φυσική δραστηριότητα.
Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι έφτασα σε ένα σημείο όπου είμαι πολύ αδύνατος. Ενδεικτικά να αναφέρω ότι ισόβιο μέλος το 1996 είχα γίνει με περισσότερα κιλά, αλλά έβαλα στόχο να πάω στα 80 και μετά κατέβηκα στα 78 με 78,5, εξού και ο στόχος είναι τα 78 κιλά.
Έγραψα λοιπόν χθες και αυτό ισχύει, ότι θα ξεκινήσω τη συντήρηση στα 78,5 κιλά. Μπορεί να επιτευχθεί στην παρούσα εβδομάδα αυτό, οπότε από την επόμενη ξεκινάει η συντήρηση.
Αισθάνομαι ότι η αύξηση των 100 γραμμαρίων οφείλεται σε κατακράτηση, οπότε θα κάνω αύριο ένα ανεπίσημο ζύγισμα πρωί πρωί, για να μου φύγει η περιέργεια. 
Η 40ή εβδομάδα προγράμματος ξεκίνησε και συνεχίζω κανονικά.
Να έχετε ένα όμορφο μεσημέρι - απόγευμα!
Τα λέμε πάλι το βράδυ!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

P-K,
Μάλλον τελικά όντως έφτασες τον προσωπικό -σωματικό σου στόχο. Εσύ μπορεί να θες να κατέβεις στα 78 αλλά ο οργανισμός σου άλλα λέει. Μακάρι να είναι όντως κατακράτηση υγρών και να στο κάνει το χατήρι και να κατέβει έστω στα 78,5.
Για μας έχεις πλέον κατακτήσει το στόχο οπότε σου αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια..
Καλό απόγευμα και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα,

pk νομίζω και εγώ ότι δεν πρέπει να δώσεις και πολύ σημασία σε αυτή τη μικρή αύξηση. Πάντως και να αναβάλεις την έναρξη της συντήρησης κανά δυό εβδομάδες δεν νομίζω ότι θα σε πειράξει. 
άλλωστε πιστεύω ότι πλέον διατρέφεσαι σωστότερα και από μόνος σου θα προσέχεις τους πόντους. 

πάντως, να ρωτήσω κάτι. υπάρχει περίπτωση στην συντήρηση να συνεχίσει να χάνει βάρος κάποιος ή αμέσως θα δει μία μικρή αύξηση ; ή δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει το βάρος ; 

λοιπόν, σήμερα έφαγα τα παξιμαδάκια με το τόστ 8π σύνολο
4κσ ρυζότο γαρίδες ( έφτιαξα χθες ένα καταπληκτικό ρυζότο με 2 φλ. τσαγιού ρύζι 17π, 2κσ λάδι 4π, 425 γρ. γαρίδες κατεψ. 7π και λαχανικά όπως καρότο, λιαστή ντομάτα, καλαμπόκι, πράσο, κρεμμύδι, πιπεριά , μαιντανό και σαφράν. 
όλη η κατσαρόλα είχε 28π και αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι 4 μερίδες, τότε έχει 7π η μερίδα. 

έτσι σύνολο μέχρι τώρα πήρα 12π ( έφαγα μόνο 4κσ ρυζότο ) . 

καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία και Βιβή, έχετε δίκιο.
Δεν δίνω μεγάλη σημασία στην αύξηση αυτή, απλώς την ανέφερα.
Θα κάνω ό,τι καλύτερο μπορώ την εβδομάδα αυτή και καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων, ξεκινάω τη συντήρηση από την επόμενη.
Σχετικά με το αν υπάρχει περίπτωση κατά τη διάρκεια της συντήρησης να χάσεις βάρος, ναι, είναι δυνατό κάτι τέτοιο και μου έχει συμβεί.
Υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένοι κανόνες αυξομείωσης των πόντων, μέχρις ότου το σώμα βρει το ρυθμό του και σταθεροποιηθεί. Ας δούμε τι θα γίνει κι αυτήν την εβδομάδα και θα πράξουμε αναλόγως.
Βιβή, σε βρίσκω πολύ εφευρετική στο θέμα των συνταγών! Μπράβο! Τελικά είναι και φαντασία η μαγειρική. Αποδεικνύεις ότι μπορεί κανείς να φάει τα πάντα, αρκεί να τα ετοιμάσει σωστά. Λίγη φαντασία χρειάζεται και μεράκι!
Θα τα πούμε αύριο το πρωί, με τα αποτελέσματα του έκτακτου ζυγίσματος.
Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## BARB_ed

καλημερα σε ολους. ειμαι εντελως καινουρια στη συζητηση. ειμαι τωρα 94 κιλα. εχω χασει 9,8 κιλα μεχρι τωρα (απο τον μαιο, με πολλα σκαμπανεβασματα) και εδω και και εβδομαδα μετραω κι εγω ποντους με ww. ελπιζω να εχω το χρονο να τα λεμε συχνα πυκνα. ειμαι γενικα καινουρια με την τεχνολογια αυτη (συζητησεις μεσω υπολογιστη) αλλά νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει τιποτε καλυτερο απο την αλληλουποστηριξη και νομιζω οτι εδω θα την βρω

----------


## Μαρία._ed

BARB είναι ότι καλύτερο. Να ξέρεις ότι το group therapy βοηθά πολύ στην προσπάθεια. Δεν αισθάνεσαι μοναξιά. Καλώς όρισες!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σας!  :Smile: 

Το αποτέλεσμα του έκτακτου σημερινού ζυγίσματος: 79,3 κιλά.
Δεν μπαίνω στη διαδικασία άλλου έκτακτου ζυγίσματος, καθώς κάτι τέτοιο δίνει λανθασμένη εικόνα και είναι ψυχοφθόρο.
Ζύγισμα λοιπόν την ερχόμενη Τρίτη κανονικά και απόφαση για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα ξεκινήσω από την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα τη συντήρηση.
Προς το παρόν, κανονική εφαρμογή του προγράμματος.

Σήμερα έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί ένταμ
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα 

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 μερίδα ντομάτες γεμιστές με ρύζι
75 γρ. παριζάκι 0% - 3% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΑΠΟΓ. ΣΝΑΚ

1 κεσεδάκι ρυζόγαλο

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ

1 φέτα ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 20 γρ. τυρί ένταμ
1 μήλο 

Καλό βράδυ και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

BARB, καλωσόρισες και καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα, 

χθες έφτιαξα μία κόκκινη σάλτσα για μακαρόνια με μόνο 1,5 πόντο..ξέρετε πώς ; 
έκοψα 60 γρ μπέικον, το τσιγάρισα με κρεμμυδάκι και μανιτάρια..φυσικά χωρίς πρόσθετο λάδι. το έσβησα με λίγο κρασί ( πολύ λίγο που χωρισμένο σε μερίδες είναι αμελητέο ) και έριξα και ψιλοκομμένη ντομάτα. Αα, έβαλα και σκορδάκι και αλάτι και μαιντανό. 
όλη αυτή η σαλτσούλα ήταν για τουλάχιστον 3 μερίδες οπότε , εγώ που έβαλα πάνω στα νερόβραστα μακαρόνια μου το μισό του μισού της μερίδας , τι πήρα ; τίποτα. 
απλά, η μεγάλη μου αμαρτία είναι η παρμεζάνα που μπορώ να την τρώω, όπως και όλα τα τυριά βέβαια με την σέσουλα. 

σήμερα έφαγα : παξιμαδάκια μπουκιές και τόστ 8π
μακαρόνια , σχεδόν 1,5 με δύο πιάτα 4π, πολύ λίγη σαλτσούλα από πάνω και παρμεζάνα 3π( εδώ μπορεί και να έκλεψα λίγο).

γενικώς όμως αυτές τις μέρες είμαι λίγο...κλέφτρα. δεν ξέρω τι με έχει πιάσει..δεν κάνω ποδήλατο γιατί γυρνάω αργά και κουρασμένη και τσιμπολογάω χωρίς να υπολογίζω σωστά την ποσότητα. 
φοβάμαι πώς το Σάββατο στο ζύγισμα τα ίδια θα είμαι....κλαψ!

καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## BARB_ed

εγω παλι καλημεριζω σε αντιθεση με εσας που καλησπεριζετε.
Συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη.
νομιζω οτι θα γραφω κι εγω τροφες και ποντους. απλα δεν νιωθω ετοιμη ακομη.
απο αυριο ισως
Σχετικα με τη σαλτσα σου Βιβη, σε θαυμαζω που ερχεσαι κουρασμενη και την ετοιμαζεις. εγω εχθες την εβγαλα με μακαρονια νεροβραστα και τριμενο Light τυρι. δεν παραπονιεμαι ομως. μια χαρα χορτασα. 
για σημερα εχει χορτοσουπα. Θα την ετοιμασω, θα την δοκιμασω και αν βγει καληυ θα σας γραψω αυριο τη συνταγη. Σκοπευω να κανω μια παραλλαγη της συνταγης που εφτιαχνα μερχι τωρα

----------


## Nefeli-

τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς!
ελπίζω όλοι να είστε γεροί, δυνατοί, γεμάτοι ενέργεια και πείσμα!
πάμεεεεεεεεε τώρα που γυρίζει λεμε!!!!!
ακολουθώ το πράγραμμα με πολλά σκαμπανεβάσματα αλλά έχω να δηλώσω ότι εαν δεν το ακολουθούσα τα κιλά που θα είχα πάρει αυτό το διάστημα θα ήταν πολύ περισσότερα. 
το τικεράκι είναι ΜΥΘΟΣ αν και το πλησίασα πολλές φορές! πάμε άλλη μια τώρα !!!! τέρμα τα γκάζια!

----------


## p_k

Καλώς τη NADINE!
Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα, συνεχίζω κανονικά το πρόγραμμα και το βράδυ θα γράψω περισσότερα!
Nadine, σημασία έχει ότι συνεχίζεις...
Γρήγορα σου εύχομαι να μπεις και σε πλήρεις ρυθμούς!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς σε βρίσκω,p_k ,αν και δε νομίζω πως απευθύνεσαι σ'εμένα...
Η αλήθεια είναι πως η Νεφελού είναι η αδερφή ψυχή μου,
αλλά δε γίναμε δύο ψυχές σε ένα σώμα (όχι ακόμα τουλάχιστον!)
Δε με χαλάει που μας μπέρδεψες...το αντίθετο μάλιστα...
αλλά μήπως είναι μια ένδειξη πως αδυνάτισες πάρα πολύ 
και πρέπει ν'αρχίσεις λιγάκι να τρως; Να το κοιτούσαμε μήπως;  :Wink:

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα παιδιά!

σήμερα έφαγα :
μισό κουλούρι με τυρί ( η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είναι ακριβώς κουλούρι αλλά φύλλο τυρόπιτας) το υπολόγισα αυθαίρετα 5π
κρεατόσουπα με φιδέ , 5π
ντακάκια 40γρ 2π
τυρί φέτα milner 1π
1/4 πίτα σουβλακιού 1π 

50 γρ. ψωμί με υποψία βούτυρο και τυρί τοστ 2π
3 πουράκια σοκολάτας , να βάζω αυθαίρετα 3π

σύνολο 19π δηλαδή 1π παραπάνω, αν και πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να είναι και λιγότερα. Μήπως είναι όμως περισσότερα ; 

τέλος πάντων, είπαμε , αυτή η εβδομάδα είναι το κλεψίματος. Αύριο ζυγίζομαι και θα ενημερώσω το 'εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα' .....αν έχω τα μούτρα δηλαδή.

----------


## Βιβή_ed

επ! τι γίνατε ; πήρα τα μούτρα μου και ζυγίστηκα και όπως το περίμενα δεν έχασα τίποτα!

για εκδίκηση λοιπόν σήμερα το μεσημέρι έφτιαξα πίτσα. Την έφτιαξα με 500γρ αλεύρι μαγιά και 300 γρ ζαμπόν ελαφρύ, 500 γρ μιλνερ τριμένο και πολλά λαχανικά. 
γενικώς την φτιάχνω με πολύ λεπτή ζύμη και έφαγα 3 μικρά κομμάτια. 
έκατσα και έβγαλα πόσους πόντους είχε όλη η πίτσα και την διαίρεσα με τα κομμάτια . Ετσι αντιστοιχεί 4,5 π το κομμάτι . 
σύνολο πόντων μέχρι στιγμής 14 και έχω άλλους 4π για το υπόλοιπο της ημέρας. λίγοι μου φαίνονται και υποψιάζομαι ότι θα τους ξεπεράσω!

εσείς τι κάνατε ;

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!  :Smile: 
Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα το λάθος μου NADINE!!!
Στη Nefeli απευθυνόμουν, αλλά από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα έγραψα το όνομά σου! Βρε τι πάθαμε!...  :Smile: 
Καλά πάει κι αυτή η εβδομάδα και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα την ερχόμενη θα ξεκινήσω τη συντήρηση.
Βιβή, είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτήν την εβδομάδα θα έχεις απώλεια, φρόντισε όμως να μην κάνεις ζαβολιές!  :Smile: 
Τα κουλούρια με τυρί, γνώμη μου είναι να τα αποφεύγεις, διότι όπως λες κι εσύ δεν είναι κουλούρια, αλλά ένα είδος τυρόπιτας, από τη στιγμή που έχουν φύλλο. Γενικά, αυτού του είδους τα παρασκευάσματα που έχουν σε αφθονία οι φούρνοι είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να τα υπολογίσεις σε πόντους. Οπότε πάρε ένα κανονικό κουλούρι (τα λατρεύω τα κουλούρια!) και γέμισέ το εσύ με τυράκι φέτα, για να είσαι σίγουρη και ακριβής στους πόντους σου.
Ημερολόγιο κρατάς; Βοηθάει πολύ!
Τα λέμε!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δεν μπορείς να με βγάλεις από το νου σου, p_k μου!
Μη νιώθεις αμήχανα...Το προκαλώ αυτό γενικότερα...  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Δεν μπορείς να με βγάλεις από το νου σου, p_k μου!
> Μη νιώθεις αμήχανα...Το προκαλώ αυτό γενικότερα...


Αυτό είναι γεγονός!  :Smile: 
Είσαι για συζήτηση στο chatroom;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μέσα!

----------


## Nefeli-

μάλιστα  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 40 γρ. τυρί ένταμ
200 ml γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 
10 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος

Η συνέχεια αργότερα...  :Smile:

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλημέρα κι απο εμενα! Σημερα ζυγηστηκα και είμαι -2 κιλά. Οι πόντοι μου είναι 24 και εκτος την προηγουμένη Κυριακή που τους περασα(27), τις υπόλοιπες μέρες παιρνω λιγότερους(1-2 μην φανταστειτε τιποτα τρελο!!!). Ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν αυτο το προγραμμα που ακολουθουμε ειναι το νεοτερο των ww? η υπάρχει κατι νεοτερο?

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο marikaki! 
Συγχαρητήρια για την εκπληκτική απώλεια!!!
Συνέχισε έτσι!


Συνεχίζω με αυτά που εφαγα:

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ

2 πορτοκάλια

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

100 γρ. κοτόπουλο ψητό
Πατατοσαλάτα με 2 κ.γλ. λάδι
30 γ. τυρί φέτα
1 ντομάτα
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ

1 μήλο

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα, 

χθες ήμουν καλό κορίτσι και έπαιξα και τένις.

ημερολόγιο κρατάω αν και τις τελευταίες μέρες που ξεφυγα παρέλειψα κάτι μικροπραγματάκια!.

σήμερα λοιπόν έφαγα : 50 gr ντακάκια και 1 τόστ , σύνολο 6π
χόρτα αλάδωτα και φέτα light 1π και ψωμί 2π

για το βράδυ προγραμματίζω καραβιδομακαρονάδα...που σημαίνει 4π τα μακαρόνια , 2π οι καραβίδες και το υπόλοιπο παρμεζάνα!( από τώρα μου τρέχουν τα σάλια ).

καλή συνέχεια.

α! έφαγα και 4 αμύγδαλα άψητα.

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!
Σημαντική μέρα για εμένα η σημερινή, καθώς μετά από 40 εβδομάδες προγράμματος, έφτασα στον στόχο μου, τα 77,9 κιλά.
Είχα δίκιο λοιπόν που επέλεξα να συνεχίσω για μια ακόμη εβδομάδα, αφού είχα και καλή απώλεια: 1,2 κιλά μείον.
Συγκεκριμένα, από τα 79,1 κατέβηκα στα 77,9.
Συνοπτικά από τις 13 Μαϊου 2008 μέχρι σήμερα:

Έχασα 25,1 κιλά
Το BMI μου κατέβηκε από το 31,8 στο 24
Ο μέσος όρος απώλειας ήταν περίπου 600 γραμμάρια την εβδομάδα

Πάνω απ' όλα όμως, μεταμορφώθηκα, εκτός από σωματικά και ψυχικά. 
Είχα την αμέριστη βοήθεια και συμπαράστασή σας και σας ευχαριστώ.
Όλη αυτή η πορεία μου δίδαξε την αξία της προσήλωσης σ' ένα στόχο και της συστηματικής δουλειάς για την επίτευξή του. Όλα είναι στο μυαλό και αν το εκπαιδεύσουμε όπως πρέπει, το σώμα θα υπακούσει.
Δεν ένιωσα στέρηση, με την έννοια του ότι έτρωγα και τρώω τα πάντα, στις σωστές ποσότητες, πάντα ακολουθώντας τις αρχές του προγράμματος.

Από σήμερα μπαίνω στη συντήρηση, διάρκειας 6 εβδομάδων.
Πρώτο βήμα ο επαναπροσδιορισμός των πόντων.
Από τους 27 πηγαίνω στους 31 ημερησίως.

Θέλω να ευχηθώ σε όλες και σε όλους ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ, ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ στην προσπάθεια και πάνω απ' όλα αισιοδοξία.
Στους καιρούς που ζούμε, μας είναι παραπάνω από απαραίτητη!
Τα λέμε πάλι, πρώτα ο Θεός, αύριο.

----------


## myrtali

*p_k συγχαρητήρια!!!*

Πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά *μπράβο!!!* 

Δούλεψες με τέτοια χαρακτηριστική συνέπεια και πειθαρχία που θα ήταν αδύνατο να μην επιτύχεις τον στόχο σου!!! Νομίζω πως αποτελείς πια το πρώτυπο για όλους μας!! :Smile: 

Tέτοια επιτυχία πρέπει να την γιορτάσουμε! Μήπως να κάνουμε ένα παρτάκι;;  :Wink:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο p_k! Είναι σημαντική η προσπαθειά σου και ενθαρρύνει εμάς που είμαστε ή στην αρχή ή κάπου στην μέση, να συνεχίσουμε. Βεβαίως και θέλει σωστό πρόγραμμα για την επίτευξη του στόχου, αρκεί να το βάλουμε καλά στο μυαλό μας! Και πάλι μπράβο!  :Big Grin:

----------


## p_k

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές!
Η συντήρηση ξεκίνησε κανονικά και τώρα είμαι πιο άνετος με 31 πόντους την ημέρα.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα pk . 

έχω όμως μία απορία : πώς θα καταφέρεις να καταναλώνεις 31 ολόκληρους πόντους !!!!( αστειάκι ).

εγώ παίρνω 18π και καμία φορά νοιώθω ότι είναι αρκετοί, άλλες φορές ότι θα ήθελα να είχα 20 και άλλες φορές ζορίζομαι να φάω κάτι παραπάνω για να τους φτάσω....καλό ε ; 

πάντως να είσαι καλά, να είμαστε όλοι καλά και ανυπομονώ να μαθαίνω την πορεία σου στους 31 πόντους. μήν ξεχνάς να συνεχίσεις να γράφεις τι τρώς....πρέπει και εμείς να το σχολιάζουμε το θέμα!

καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Συγχαρτηρια pk, εφτασες στον στοχο σου και αυτο δειχνει δυναμη ψυχης, ευχομαι να τα καταφερουμε και εμεις ,εχοντας εσενα για παραδειγμα μας!!!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by marikaki_
> Συγχαρτηρια pk, εφτασες στον στοχο σου και αυτο δειχνει δυναμη ψυχης, ευχομαι να τα καταφερουμε και εμεις ,εχοντας εσενα για παραδειγμα μας!!!


Να είσαι καλά, marikaki, σου το εύχομαι ολόψυχα!
Θα γράψω αναλυτικά τι έφαγα σήμερα, για να έχετε μια εικόνα μιας μέρας με 31 πόντους.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ( 7.00 )

75 γρ. ψωμί 
με 30 γρ. τυρί ένταμ
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ (13.00)

Μακαρόνια ολικής αλέσεως σκέτα νερόβραστα
με 2 κ.σ. κέτσαπ
50 γρ. παριζάκι light
Ντοματοσαλάτα με 2 κ.γ. ελαιόλαδο
30 γρ. τυρί φέτα
50 γρ. ψωμί
1/2 ποτηράκι ρετσίνα
10 γρ. σοκολάτα
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

ΒΡΑΔΙΝΟ (17.00)

1 πιάτο σούπα μινεστρόνε
1,5 φρυγανιά
1 μικρή φέτα ψωμί (25 γρ.)
20 γρ. τυρί ένταμ

Κατά τις 8 θα φάω 2 μήλα

Νομίζω είναι πολύ καλά!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

p-k ,όχι μόνο είναι πολύ καλά,αλλά μην το πεις ούτε του παπά!
Πάντως εγώ μεταξύ μας πιο πολύ εντυπωσιάζομαι από τα ωράρια που βλέπω 
και τη συνέπεια στις σταθερές ώρες φαγητού παρά από τις διατροφικές επιλογές...
Ειδικά αυτό με το τελευταίο γεύμα της ημέρας στις 8!Τι να πω;Ακόμα ένα μπράβο στα τόσα;
Νιώθω μπαταρία που θέλω τον Γερμανό μου!Κάποιον να με κουρδίσει,επειγόντως!
ʼσχετο τώρα,αλλά θα σκάσω!Ολόκληρο τόπικ σου άνοιξα καλέ και κουβέντα δεν είπες...
Περίμενα να με μαλώσεις,να τσατιστείς,κάποια αντίδραση τέλος πάντων!Τίποτα δύο μέρες τώρα!
Τελικά,καλά το λένε...άμα θέλεις να τρελάνεις τον άλλον,μην κάνεις και μην πεις τίποτα!Αδιαφορία!
Κι αφού κατινιάστηκα νυχτιάτικα,λέω να πάω για ύπνο...μαζεύω τα συντρίμια μιας άλλοτε αξιοπρέπειας...

----------


## AMALIA_ed

κΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

P-K,
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΤΕΥΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΧΟΥ ΣΟΥ.
Είσαι αξιέπαινος, αφού με την προσπάθειά σου όπως λές όχι μόνο μεταμορφώθηκες σωματικά αλλά και ψυχικά. Αποτελείς για μας φωτεινό παράδειγμα προς μίμιση. Ελπίζω σύντομα όλοι μας να κατακτήσουμε τους στόχους μας.


Τα νέα μου....
χάλι μαύρο. Η προσπάθειά μου υπονομεύθηκε ... δεν θα το πιστέψετε, κι όμως ναι , υπονομεύθηκε από παιδική ασθένεια και συγκεκριμένα από τις μαγουλάδες (παρωτίτιδα). Το χειρότερο είναι ότι μου κόστισε μία αποβολή. Ω, ναι ήμουν "εγκυούλα" μόλις λίγων εβδομάδων και δυστυχώς το έχασα. Ο γιατρός είπε πως καλύτερα έτσι αφού τα έμβρυα που είναι σε αρχικό στάδιο κύησης "πλήττονται" σοβαρά από τέτοιες ασθένειες. Όμως πως να παρηγορηθώ που το περιμέναμε 4 χρόνια τώρα αυτό το μωράκι??? :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
Τέλος πάντων , προσπαθώ να μαζέψω τα κομμάτια μου, πάνω που είχα στρώσει με τα γλυκά, η σοκολάτα όπως καταλαβαίνετε ήταν άκρως παρήγορη τις προηγούμενες μέρες. 

Πρέπει να ταίσω την χελωνίτσα μου με υγιεινές τροφές, τέρμα οι σοκολάτες γιατί στο τέλος θα βουλιάξει στο βάλτο της κακής ψυχολογίας.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αμαλία μου,καρδιά μου,πόσο λυπάμαι γι'αυτό που σας συνέβη!
Ναι,μεν θα ήταν κρίμα να έχουν προσβληθεί τα έμβρυα από την ασθένεια,
αλλά όση παρηγοριά κι αν σου δίνει η σκέψη αυτή,δεν παύει να είναι μια πολύ μεγάλη απώλεια...
Το καλό είναι πως αφού τα καταφέραμε μια φορά,είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο να τα καταφέρουμε πάλι!
Εσύ φροντίζεις το σώμα σου,ο άντρας σου κι ο γιατρός σου φροντίζουν εσένα κι όλα θα πάνε μια χαρά!
Να ευχαριστήσουμε την κυρία σοκολάτα που σου στάθηκε αυτές τις μέρες και να την αφήσουμε να πάει σπίτι της 
να ξεκουραστεί,να μη χαντακώσουμε και τα ζαρζαβάτια,τους παλιούς μας φίλους,πως περνά κρίση η σχέση μας μαζί τους...
Έλα,Φράκλιν!Προχώρα γερά!Το σημαιάκι σου εκεί είναι και σε φωνάζει!Φράααααααανκλιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιν !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alalumaki

pk μπράβο για άλλη μία φορά, πέτυχες το στόχο σου!!!! (και μας έβαλες τα γυαλιά....)

Καλή συντήρηση..................

----------


## Nefeli-

ΑΜΑΛΙΑ μου το μωράκι σου απλά κοιμήθηκε για να ξυπνήσει πάλι όταν θα είναι γεμάτο υγεία για να σου χαρίσει χαμόγελο και να πάρει όλη την αγάπη που το περιμένει.
φιλάκια
χχχχχχ

----------


## Βιβή_ed

Αμαλία λυπάμαι πολύ . πάντως πιστεύω ότι τίποτα δεν γίνεται τυχαία και η επόμενη προσπάθεια θα έχει την επιτυχία που θέλεις. μην το βάλεις κάτω !

τα νέα μου...έχασα και ένα κιλάκι ακόμα όπως το είχε προβλέψει ο pk που ξέρει πλέον τι συμβαίνει μετά από μία στασιμότητα απώλειας κιλών.
θα φτιάξω το τικεράκι μου μετά. 

σήμερα έχω φάει ήδη τους 16 από τους 18 πόντους που μου αναλογούν και για το υπόλοιπο της ημέρας έχω δύο ποντούς και αέρα κοπανιστό!
ελπίζω να μην ξεφύγω!

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, στενοχωρήθηκα πολύ διαβάζοντας το ποστ σου...
Εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσεις γρήγορα και με την επόμενη προσπάθεια όλα να πάνε κατ' ευχήν!
Βιβή, συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια του κιλού! (Είμαι καλός στις προβλέψεις!)  :Smile: 
Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές και για τη μεγάλη συμπαράσταση όλους αυτούς τους μήνες!
Μου ήταν και μου είναι πολύτιμα!
Μόλις σήμερα ανακάλυψα και το άλλο τόπικ που άνοιξε η NADINE και έγραψα κι εκεί!
Να είστε καλά! Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!  :Smile:

----------


## gita

γεια σας παιδιά, 
Σας διαβάζω εδώ και πολύ καιρό, από εσάς ανακάλυψα τη διατροφή weight watchers και την εφαρμόζω εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα. 
Όλη την εβδομάδα δεν πείνασα, δεν στερήθηκα κάτι, ασχολιόμουν με τους πόντους γιατί το βρήκα σαν παιχνίδι όλο αυτό που γίνετε, ούτε για μια στιγμή δεν σκέφτηκα πως κάνω "διαιτα" και χθες ημέρα ζυγίσματος, η ζυγαριά μου έδειξε 1,7 κιλά λιγότερο.
Ξεκίνησα 82,5 κιλά και το ύψος μου είναι 1,65. Είμαι 36χρ.
Ουδέποτε στην ζωή μου ήμουν παχουλή, το βάρος μου πάντα κυμαινόταν στα 56-58 κιλά και ήμουν πολύ γυμνασμένη.
ʼρχισα να βάζω κιλά πριν 3,5 χρόνια όταν έχασα την εγκυμοσύνη μου στον 6ο μήνα λόγω ενός τροχαίου. Στο ίδιο τροχαίο έχασα και την αγαπημένη μου ξαδέρφη με την οποία μεγαλώσαμε μαζί και είμασταν πολύ δεμένες.
Όλο αυτό με πήρε από κάτω ψυχολογικά, παράτησα την δουλειά μου, κλείστηκα στο σπίτι, ξέχασα ότι με ευχαριστούσε μέχρι τότε και η μόνη μου ευχαρίστηση πλέον ήταν το ψυγείο και ότι υπήρχε εκεί μέσα. Και φρόντιζα να υπάρχουν πολλά.
Έβαλα περίπου 10 κιλά όταν κάποιους μήνες μετά ξαναμενω έγκυος και ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ έβαλα 30 κιλά στην εγκυμοσύνη μου. 
Η κορούλα μου, μου γαλήνεψε την ψυχή και πάνω στο χρόνο που άρχισα να ξαναβρίσκω τον παλιό καλό μου εαυτό πρώτα ψυχολογικά και στο κατόπιν
με προσεγμένη διατροφή να χάνω κιλά, ξαναμένω έγκυος στο δεύτερο κοριτσάκι μου. 
Βέβαια στη δεύτερη εγκυμοσύνη μου πρόσεξα πολύ να μην βάλω πολλά κιλά αλλά και πάλι καμια 15ρια τα πήρα.
Έχει 6 μήνες που γέννησα, μέχρι στιγμής έχασα 12 κιλά, πρέπει να χάσω ακόμα 24 και δυστυχώς πλέον με ένα δίχρονο και ένα 6μηνο μωρό και με καθόλου βοήθεια δεν μπορώ να έχω την πολυτέλεια του γυμναστηρίου.
Ευελπιστώ όμως πως θα τα χάσω, η αρχή έγινε και ξέρουμε πως η αρχή είναι το ήμιση του παντός.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που είχατε την υπομονή να με διαβάσατε -μόλις διαπίστωσα πως το ποστ μου είναι πολύ μεγάλο. Καλή δύναμη σε όλους και γρήγορη επιτευξη των στόχων σας.

ΑΜΑΛΙΑ είναι πολύ λυπηρό αυτό που σου συνέβη αλλά έχε υπόψιν σου πως το σώμα της γυναίκας μετά από πρόσφατη εγκυμοσύνη -άσχετα αν ολοκληρώθηκε ή όχι- υπερλειτουργεί.
Ξεκούρασε τον οργανισμό σου κανένα δίμηνο και είμαι σίγουρη πως τον τρίτο μήνα από τώρα θα μας ανακοινώνεις την εγκυμοσύνη σου!

----------


## NADINE_ed

gita,καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου,που ήδη δείχνει πολλά υποσχόμενη!
Να χαίρεσαι τα κουκλιά σου!Χαλάλι τα όποια κιλάκια παραπάνω...αυτά χάνονται εξάλλου.
Λυπάμαι πολύ γι'αυτό που συνέβη στην ξαδέρφη σου και το προσωπικό σ'εσένα κόστος...
Τώρα είσαι εδώ,είσαι ψυχολογικά καλύτερα,θα έχεις και την υποστήριξη μας πλέον
κι αν νομίζεις πως αυτό είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποστ,μάλλον δε διάβασες τα δικά μου...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

AMALIA καλή δύναμη! Μην το βάζεις κάτω επειδή έτυχε μια ατυχία. Έτσι λειτούργησε η φύση και καλύτερα που έγινε έτσι. Πολύ όμορφα το έθεσε η Nefeli_ παραπάνω!

gita μετά από κάποια τραγωδία ακολουθεί η λύτρωση! Χαλάλι που πήρες κιλά, αρκεί που είσαι ευτυχισμένη με τα δυο παιδάκια σου. Όσο για τα κιλά, θέληση να υπάρχει και θα τα καταφέρεις!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

1η Εβδομάδα συντήρησης / 6η μέρα

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με 2 φ. ψωμί σικάλεως
40 γρ. τυρί ένταμ - 1 φέτα γαλοπούλα light
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος
Καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

11 πόντοι - Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 20 πόντοι

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους / ες!

----------


## ginger_ed

30 γρ. λουκάνικο ψητό 2 π
1 φέτα τυρί του τοστ 15% λιπαρά 1 π

1/2 μερίδα φασολάκια λαδερά 4 π
1 φιλέτο πέρκα ψητή με ελάχιστο ελαιόλαδο και λεμόνι 8 π
7-8 ελίτσες (τοσοδούλες)

3 ποτηράκια κρασί 4,5

Σύνολο 19,5 χωρίς τις ελιές. Πόσο να τις υπολογίσω βρε παιδιά? Στόχος μου είναι οι 19 πόντοι για αρχή και ήδη τους ξεπέρασα, αλλά δεν πειράζει, θα μάθω, πού θα πάει! Είπα να ξεκινήσω το σύστημα ww, μιας και βλέπω ότι σας βοηθάει πολύ...

----------


## gita

ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα κοριτσάκια μου,
όποτε έχω χρόνο θα γράφω κι εγώ τι τρώω και αν κάνω κάπου λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.
Οι πόντοι μου την ημέρα είναι 21.
πρωί: 2 μαύρες ελιές 1π.
1/2φ. ψωμί: 1π.
1 νες σκέτο
μεσημέρι: 1 σνίτσελ χοιρινό -μέγα λάθος το ξέρω αλλά το έφαγα σκέτο χωρίς sause, το υπολόγισα 11π.
βραστά χόρτα χωρίς λάδι.
απόγευμα: 1 φραπέ σκέτο
1 μήλο
βράδυ: 1 τοστ με κασέρι γκούντα 4π.
1 ψευτοκρέπα (αυτό με την φέτα ψωμί του τοστ και την λίγη σοκολάτα από πάνω και τις φετούλες μπανάνα) 4π. 

σύνολο: 21π.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Έτσι μπράβο!Να καταγράφετε τους πόντους σας 
και για επιβεβαίωση από τους παλιούς και έμπειρους 
αλλά κυρίως για προσωπικό σας όφελος!Λειτουργεί βοηθητικά πολύ 
και όσοι το έχουν κατά καιρούς δοκιμάσει το ξέρουν καλά!
Βλέπω p_k ,gita ,ginger ... μα ποιός λείπει; Μα ποιός λείπει; εμμμμμμ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ,

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για την αγκαλίτσα που μου ανοίξατε και για τα παρήγορα λόγια σας.
Είναι τόσο ανακουφιστικό να νιώθεις ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με τους οποίους μπορείς να μοιραστείς τον πόνο σου. 
Gita, έχεις περάσει κι εσύ πολλά, να χαίρεσε τα παιδάκια σου. Είμαι σίγουρη πως σύντομα θα επιτύχεις τον στόχο σου. 

Επειδή εκ φύσεως είμαι αισιόδοξο άτομο, έψαξα να βρω διεξόδους στη μιζέρια που ένιωθα. Έτσι λοιπόν το Σαββατοκύριακο, έθαψα την θλίψη, άρχισα πάλι την γυμναστική μου, Ξεκίνησα μια καινούρια εβδομάδα ww στο ημερολόγιο μου κι είπαμε με τον άντρα μου να κάνουμε την άνοιξη μία προσπάθεια με την βοήθεια του γιατρού και με τα σωληνάκια του. Η άτιμη άγνωστη υπογονιμότητα που παλεύουμε 4 χρόνια τώρα, λες και σταμάτησε το χρόνο, τα γκριζάρισε όλα και νιώθω πως έπεσα σε βάλτο όπως και το χελωνάκι μου. 
Πρέπει όμως κάτι ν'αλλάξει. Πρέπει λίγο να ελαφρύνει η κατάσταση γιατί δεν πάει άλλο .
Δεν ξέρω αν μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα τα έχω καταφέρει να είμαι εν δυνάμη μανούλα, πάντως σίγουρα θα έχω λιγότερα κιλά. Το δεύτερο εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από μένα κι είπα να το παλέψω. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος και τούτο το καλοκαίρι να κλαίω την μοίρα μου όχι μόνο που δεν έγινα ακόμα μάνα αλλά και που φόρτωσα κιλά άδοξα. Το δεύτερο θα το άλλαξω, μπορώ , εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από μένα και θα το κάνω
Το χελωνάκι μου είναι εκεί και περιμένει . Εμπρός για το σημαιάκι. :Big Grin: 

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## sabe

Μπραβο σου Αμαλια!Σου ευχομαι συντομα να δεις αυτα που ποθεις να γινονται πραγματικοτητα,το σημαντικο ειναι που εισαι αισιοδοξη.Λυπαμαι για την αποβολη σου κι εγω,(πολυ ασχημη εμπειρια το διχως αλλο),αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως,θα ξαναπροσπαθησετε,θα τα καταφερετε!χαιρομαι που εντωμεταξυ εκμεταλλευεσαι το χρονο αναμονης για τη βελτιωση του σωματος σου.Θα το βρεις μπροστα σου με θετικο τροπο αυτο,ειμαι βεβαιη.Τι θετικη σταση που εχεις,συγχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## nefeli02

Ξέρω οτι είμαι λίγο εκτός θέματος, αλλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορεί καποιος να εξοικονομεί 2 πόντους κάθε μέρα για να φάει π.χ. 10 πόντους παραπάνω το Σάββατο.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by nefeli02_
> Ξέρω οτι είμαι λίγο εκτός θέματος, αλλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορεί καποιος να εξοικονομεί 2 πόντους κάθε μέρα για να φάει π.χ. 10 πόντους παραπάνω το Σάββατο.


NEFELAKI,
και βέβαια μπορείς. Αρκεί να μην λαμβάνεις ημερησίως λιγότερους από 17 πόντους γιατί τότε υποσιτίζεσαι κι ο μεταβολισμός σου αδρανοποιείται.
Όλοι αυτό κάνουμε, εξοικονομούμε πόντους για τις μικρές μας διατροφικές ατασθαλίες.
Επίσης κερδίζεις πόντους και με την γυμναστική. Για παράδειγμα με μισή ώρα γρήγορο περπάτημα κερδίζεις 2 πόντους.

----------


## nefeli02

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για της πληροφορίες Αμαλία!

----------


## ginger_ed

Kαλησπέρα σε όλους! Δεν μετράω πόντους, απλά καταγράφω, έτσι για να έχω παρεούλα στην προσπάθεια. Δεν πειράζει βρε παιδιά, έτσι?

Λοιπόν, η μέρα μου σήμερα έχει ως εξής:
1 κομμάτι σπανακόπιτα
10 - 15 στραγάλια
4 ποτηράκια κρασί
1 μερίδα μελιντζάνες στον φούρνο (όχι τηγανισμένες) με ντομάτα και τυριά λάιτ.

Ήδη έχω μειώσει πολύ το αλεύρι, το ψωμί, τη ζάχαρη και.. γλυκά κομμένα με το μαχαίρι. Μόνο το κρασάκι κρατάω, ακόμα και το ουίσκι που είναι η αγάπη μου το περιορίζω έως το κόβω! Καλή συνέχεια :Smile:

----------


## gita

η σημερινή μου μέρα:
πρωί: 2 μαύρες ελιές 1π.
1/2φ.ψωμί 1π.
1 νες
μεσημέρι:1 μερίδα φακές 6π.
1 φέτα τυρί μεγέθους σπιρτόκουτου 2π.
1φ. ψωμί 2π.
απόγευμα: 1 μήλο
1 νες
βράδυ:πένες με τόνο 7π.
1 μπάρα δημητριακών με φρούτα 1,5π.

σύνολο πόντων 20,5 (χρωστούσα και 0,5 πόντο από προχθές οπότε πάτσισα).

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!  :Smile: 
Πολύ καλά πήγε η πρώτη εβδομάδα της συντήρησης: +200 γραμμάρια. Από 77,9 πήγα 78,1 κιλά.

*Λέει το βιβλιαράκι της συντήρησης: 

>Κάθε εβδομάδα, όταν ζυγίζεστε πριν από τη συνάντηση, συγκρίνετε το βάρος σας με αυτό της προηγουμένης. 

>Εάν συνεχίσετε να χάνετε βάρος, προσθέστε 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ στο στόχο πόντων σας, ανά 500 γρ. που χάνετε, μέχρις ότου σταθεροποιηθεί το βάρος σας. 

>Εάν ξαναπάρετε βάρος, αφαιρέστε 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ ανά 500 γρ. που ξαναπαίρνετε, μέχρις ότου σταθεροποιηθεί το βάρος σας. Εάν το βάρος σας παραμένει σταθερό, διατηρείστε τον ίδιο στόχο ΠΟΝΤΩΝ*

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αυξομειώνουμε τον αριθμό πόντων κατά 1 ανά 500 γρ. δηλαδή όταν το βάρος μας αυξηθεί ή μειωθεί 500 γρ. και πάνω, έτσι δεν είναι;
Στην περίπτωσή μου δηλαδή, δεν αλλάζω τον αριθμό πόντων, γιατί έβαλα μόνο 200 γραμμάρια. Και αν έχανα 200 γρ. πάλι δεν θα πρόσθετα πόντο. Θα αφαιρούσα ή θα προσέθετα πόντο, αν έβαζα ή έχανα αντίστοιχα από 500 γρ. και άνω.

*Σωστά το θυμάμαι; Εσείς πώς το ερμηνεύετε;*

gita, πας πολύ καλά! Συνέχισε κανονικά!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

p-K,
Έτσι που τα έγραψες , εγώ το ερμηνεύω πως δεν θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις πόντο. ʼσε να δούμε πως θα κυλήσει κι η επόμενη εβδομάδα κι ανάλογα πράττεις. Αν την δεύτερη εβδομάδα συντήρησης προσθέσεις βάρος τότε αφαίρεσε έναν πόντο. Γιατί τώρα τα 200γρ δεν νομίζω πως δείχνουν. Μπορεί απλώς να είναι αντίδραση του οργανισμού, μπορεί να είναι κάποια κατακράτηση υγρών κλπ. 
Μη βιάζεσε, παρακολούθησέ το πρώτα.

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα παιδιά. 

χθες και σήμερα έφαγα τα ίδια πράγματα.
συγκεκριμένα :
2-3 ντακάκια και 1 τοστ σύνολο 6π
2 γεμιστά 9π
φέτα light 1π
50 γρ ψωμί 2π

και ενώ όλα αυτά συμπληρώνουν πλήρως τους 18π που μου αναλογούν , έφαγα και μιά 'τσιμπιά' κέικ. Προσέξτε την έκφραση : τσιμπιά, ας πώ καλύτερα μπουκίτσα. 

με κάτι τέτοια κοροιδεύω τον εαυτό μου και ξεπερνάω λίγο τους πόντους. αν ήμουν πιο προσεκτική θα έχανα γρηγορότερα! 
ώρες -ώρες μου φαίνονται λίγοι οι 18π. Και δεν μπορώ να εξοικονομήσω με γυμναστική διότι γυρνάω αργά από την δουλειά και πτώμα. 
στεναχωριέμαι!

καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## pegy

καλησπέρα παιδιά
(NADINE μπορεί να μην πόσταρα εδώ εχτές αλλά φυσικά παρακολουθούσα)

(AMALIA μέχρι το καλοκαίρι σίγουρα θα είσαι υποψήφια μανούλα!!!!έχω κάνει 2 γυναικολογικά σοβαρά χειρουργεία και δεν το βάζω κάτω (όταν έρθει η ώρα)-Μπράβο για την δύναμη που έχεις αποτελείς παράδειγμα κορίτσι μου!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> p-K,
> Έτσι που τα έγραψες , εγώ το ερμηνεύω πως δεν θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις πόντο. ʼσε να δούμε πως θα κυλήσει κι η επόμενη εβδομάδα κι ανάλογα πράττεις. Αν την δεύτερη εβδομάδα συντήρησης προσθέσεις βάρος τότε αφαίρεσε έναν πόντο. Γιατί τώρα τα 200γρ δεν νομίζω πως δείχνουν. Μπορεί απλώς να είναι αντίδραση του οργανισμού, μπορεί να είναι κάποια κατακράτηση υγρών κλπ. 
> Μη βιάζεσε, παρακολούθησέ το πρώτα.
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια


Αμαλία, έτσι είναι όπως τα είπα και τα είπες κι εσύ, τώρα το θυμήθηκα και ανέτρεξα και στις σημειώσεις μου από την προηγούμενη φορά που είχα κάνει το πρόγραμμα.
Καληνύχτα σε όλους και όλες και καλό ξημέρωμα!

----------


## gita

παιδιά σας έχω ερώτηση!
Πόσους πόντους έχει 1κγ ταχίνι?
Και πόσους 1κσ κουάκερ?
Όσο και να έψαξα δεν μπόρεσα να τους βρω.

Η σημερινή μου μέρα:
Πρωί: 1κγ ταχίνι (το μέτρησα σαν 1 πόντο)
1/2 φ. ψωμί 1π.
1 νες σκέτο
Μεσημέρι: 1 πιάτο φακές 6π.
απόγευμα: 1 μήλο
1 μπάρα δημητριακών με φρούτα 1,5π.
1 νες σκέτο
βράδυ: πένες νερόβραστες με τυρί φέτα (2 κομμάτια σπιρτόκουτο) 8π σύνολο
μαρούλι σαλάτα χωρίς λάδι

σύνολο: 17,5 πόντοι -αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη για το αν μέτρησα σωστά το ταχίνι
απόθεμα 3,5π.

Έφαγα και εγώ τα ίδια όπως χθες, αφενός γιατί μου περίσσεψαν αφετέρου γιατί βαρέθηκα σήμερα να μαγειρέψω.
Αλλά σήμερα πεινάαααααω πολύ.
Επίσης ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά -αν και η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος είναι η Παρασκευή και δεν έδειξε ούτε ένα γραμμάριο μείον  :Frown:

----------


## p_k

Λοιπόν,
το ταχίνι δεν αναφέρεται στα βιβλιαράκια, αλλά νομίζω το έχει γράψει κάποιος ότι 1 κ.γ.= 1 πόντος, κάτι λογικότατο μια και έχει μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα σε λίπος.
Όσον αφορά το κουάκερ, οι 3 κουταλιές σούπας (30 γρ.) ισοδυναμούν με 2,5 πόντους.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας!
ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά  :Smile: 
λόγω εξεταστικής και πεσμένης ψυχολογίας δεν είμαι πολύ σταθερή στους πόντους μου και στο πρόγραμμα, αλλά σύντομα θα αρχίσω να γράφω κι εγώ.
τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς!

----------


## p_k

Καλή επιτυχία Νεφέλη!!!
Όλα να πάνε καλά!!!  :Smile: 
Δεν ερχεσαι απο το chatroom?

----------


## gita

p_k σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!

η σημερινή μου μέρα:
πρωί: 1 τοστ με κασέρι 4π
1 νες σκέτο
μεσημέρι: πιλάφι 6π
χοιρινό κοκκινιστό 8π (ελπίζω να μην είχε περισσότερους)
ντομάτα σαλάτα χωρίς λάδι
απόγευμα: 1 μήλο
1 νες
βράδυ: 1 τοστ με κασέρι, το κασέρι ήταν 30γρ. ντομάτα και μαρούλι 4,5π. 

σύνολο: 22,5π
απόθεμα 2π από χθες

----------


## AMALIA_ed

GITA,
το ταχίνι να το μετράς όπως και το λάδι.

Νεφελάκι,
καλή επιτυχία στην εξεταστική σου. 

Κι εγώ συνεχίζω το πρόγραμμά μου, τούτη η εβδομάδα εξελίσσεται ικανοποιητικά.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> GITA,
> το ταχίνι να το μετράς όπως και το λάδι.
> 
> Νεφελάκι,
> καλή επιτυχία στην εξεταστική σου. 
> 
> Κι εγώ συνεχίζω το πρόγραμμά μου, τούτη η εβδομάδα εξελίσσεται ικανοποιητικά.
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.


Μπράβο Αμαλία, βλέπω μπήκες σε πρόγραμμα και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό!
Καλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλησπερα και απο εμενα..
και εγω απο σηεμρα ξαναξεκινησα δυναμικα την καταμετρηση ποντους...
να μου πειτε ωραια περιοδο διαλεξα.. αλλα επειδη θα λειπω για 4ημερο.. και θα ειμαι μαζι με συγγενεις νομιζω πως θα συγκρατιεμαι στο φαγητο..
αφηστε που θα κανω και γυμναστικη ταυτοχρονα!!! θα μαθω σκι χαχαχαχα!

----------


## p_k

Δεν έχει σχέση το πότε θα ξεκινήσεις, αλλά η απόφαση!
Καλη αρχή!  :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ναι και εγω θελω να πιστευω πως θα ειναι η τελευταια προσπαθεια μου..
μιας και στις 19 ιουλιου παντρευεται ο αδερφος μου οποτε πρεπει να ειμαι ευπαρουσιαστη...
να βγω και εγω μια φορα ωραια στις ολοσωμες φωτογραφιες!! το κακο ειναι πως δεν μου αρεσει η γυμναστικη.... μονο η αεροβια μου αρεσει.. αλλα ντρεπομαι να ειμαι μαζι με τις καλιγραμμες... ας ειναι καλα τα περιοδικα που εχουν δωσει κατι τελεια Dvd με ασκησεις.. και ευτυχως που μου αρεσει το περπατημα.. οποτε απλως θα ενταξω μια ωριτσα περπατημα καθημερινα και θα προσπαθησω να κανω και ασκησεις στο σπιτι...
για να δουμε.....

----------


## gita

σήμερα ξέφυγα αρκετά.
πρωί: 1 τοστ 4π
1 νες
μεσημέρι: κριθαράκι λαδερό με ντομάτα και φέτα 10π
απόγευμα: 1/2 μήλο
1 νες
βράδυ: 1 ρυζόγαλο 6π
σοκολάτα 30γρ. 3π.
1φ ψωμί 2π.
σύνολο: 25π.
Εξαντλήσαμε το απόθεμα, χρωστάω και 2 πόντους.

Σήμερα ήθελα πολύ να φάω γλυκό. 
Είμαι πρησμένη, περιμένω και να αδιαθετήσω οπότε εκεί το αποδίδω.
Αύριο επίσης είναι η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος και μάλλον με βλέπω να απογοητεύομαι λόγω του πρηξίματος που έχω με βλέπω η ζυγαριά να με δείχνει +2 κιλά.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

GITA,
ακόμα κι αν σε δείξει +2 κιλά τούτη τη βδομάδα που δεν το πιστεύω, την επόμενη μετά το τέλος της περιόδου αν δεν την χαλάσεις την δίαιτα, τότε σίγουρα θα σε αποζημιώσει με το παραπάνω η "κακίστρο " η ζυγαρια.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Ζωίτσα,
κι εγώ με τέτοια dvd γυμνάζομαι, αφού πού να βρω χρόνο για γυμναστήριο. ʼσε που έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο κάτι κουλές ώρες όπως στις 10 ή στις 11 το βράδυ. Πάντως κι αυτά κάνουν καλή δουλειά.
Μωρέ οτιδήποτε σε σηκώνει από τον καναπέ ή την καρέκλα κάνει θαύματα.

Καλά κούλουμα και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.
Προσοχή στο χαλβά.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα παιδιά,

αυτές τις μέρες έχω πάει σχετικά καλά με τους πόντους αλλά δεν έχω κάνει γυμναστική. 

σήμερα έφαγα :

1 κουλούρι Θεσσ. 4π
1 τυροπιτάκι 3π
50 γρ ψωμί 2π

50 γρ. κότατζ 1π
κουνουπίδι σκέτο νερόβραστο

έχω αρκετούς πόντους για το υπόλοιπο της μέρας και αύριο είναι ημέρα ζυγίσματος. όμως του Σαββατο Κυριακό Δεύτερο προβλέπεται δύσκολο.....ειδικά η καθαρά Δευτέρα , διότι εκτός από τα νηστίσιμα που δεν είναι όλα άπαχα, θα επιβραβεύσω τον εαυτό μου με κάτι που έχω πεθυμήσει...λουκουμάδες σπιτικούς! οι οποίοι βέβαια έχουν απίστευτους πόντους που θα πρέπει να τους εξοικονομήσω μόνο δουλεύοντας σε καμιά οικοδομή....

πάντως αισθάνομαι το σώμα μου ελαφρύτερο και τα ρούχα μου πιο άνετα. Ελπίζω μέχρι το Πάσχα να χάσω άλλα 3 κιλά. 

ΚΑΛΑ ΚΟΥΛΟΥΜΑ!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα!
Τι κάνετε; όλα καλά;
Συνεχίζω κανονικά τη συντήρηση και όλα πάνε καλά.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

75 γρ. ψωμί σικάλεως
με 20 γρ. τυρί ένταμ
και 20 γρ. παριζάκι light
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 
20 γρ. σοκολάτα
Καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

11,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας: 19,5 πόντοι

Βιβή, συνέχισε! Πας πολύ καλά, προσοχή όμως στους λουκουμάδες (11 πόντοι η μερίδα)!
Φάε τη μισή μερίδα!  :Smile:

----------


## gita

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> GITA,
> ακόμα κι αν σε δείξει +2 κιλά τούτη τη βδομάδα που δεν το πιστεύω, την επόμενη μετά το τέλος της περιόδου αν δεν την χαλάσεις την δίαιτα, τότε σίγουρα θα σε αποζημιώσει με το παραπάνω η "κακίστρο " η ζυγαρια.


λες βρε Αμαλία μου?
Χθες ζυγίστηκα και έχασα τελικά 800γρ. Έφτασα τα 80 κιλά.
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν είναι πλασματικό το χάσιμο ή κανονικό γιατί ακόμη δεν αδιαθέτησα και συνεχίζω να νοιώθω πρησμένη.Η ζώνη μου πάντως μπήκε δυο τρύπες πιο μέσα.

Η χθεσινή μου μέρα 27/2/09 ήταν φρίκη
πρωί: 1κγ ταχίνι 1π
1/2 φ. ψωμί 1π.
1 νες
μεσημέρι: 2 μερίδες παστίτσιο (μπορεί και περισσότερο) τουλάχιστον 24π
απόγευμα: 1 νες
βράδυ: 2 κουλούρια 8π.

η σημερινή 28/2/09
πρωί: 1 κουλούρι 4π
μεσημέρι : βραστές πατάτες 2π
σάλτσα κιμά 3κσ 6π
απόγευμα: 1 μήλο
1 νες
βράδυ: 1 χοιρινή μπριζόλα στα κάρβουνα 7π
σαλάτα μαρούλι με μπόλικο λεμόνι και χωρίς λάδι

σύνολο 19π
απόθεμα δεν κρατάω και ούτε θα κρατήσω αυτή την εβδομάδα αν έχω μήπως και καταφέρω να κάνω απόσβεση.
Καλή Καθαρά Δευτέρα και καλή Σαρακοστή να έχουμε!!!!
Να περάσετε πολύ όμορφα όπου και να πάτε!!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
gita, μην επηρεάζεσαι από άσχημες μέρες ή παρασπονδίες, κοίταζε μπροστά! Εφάρμοζε το πρόγραμμα όσο πιο πιστά μπορείς και όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια των 800 γραμμαρίων! Πάρα πολύ καλή!

----------


## myrtali

Καλημέρα και από μένα!!! 
Μετά απο πολύ καιρό που παρακολουθούσα και το σκεφτόμουνα, αρχίζω και εγώ τό πρόγραμμα ww. Έχουμε λοιπόν: 
1/3/2009 βάρος : 115,7. Μέρα ζυγίσματος θα είναι το Σάββατο το πρωί.Βάσει του ερωτηματολογίου δικαιούμαι 24 πόντους την ημέρα. Για σήμερα έχουμε:

Μεσημεριανό (ξύπνησα αργά)

μακαρόνια με σάλτσα ντομάτα και τυρί 6 ποντους(τα μακαρόνια ήταν μαύρα)
σαλάτα με 1 κουτ.λάδι και λεμόνι 2 π
1 μπαρα δημητριακών 2π

Σύνολο:10 π
Υπόλοιπο πόντων: 14

Την σάλτσα ντομάτα την κάνω με λαχανικά σε αντικολλητικό χωρίς καθόλου λάδι. Με πόσους πόντους να την μετράω σε 1 κτ.σούπας; Επίσης , είδα στην λίστα με τους πόντους τα φασολάκια λαδερα 7,5 π. Τα λαδερά τα μαγειρύω χωρίς λάδι και προσθέτω 1κ.γλ. ωμό στο πιάτο, παλι 7,5 π να τα μετρήσω;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Τα φασολάκια δεν έχουν πόντους όταν είναι αλάδωτα. Απλά μετράς το λάδι που έχεις βάλει. Πάντως και κανονικά μαγειρεμένα να είναι, απλά βάζεις μια μερίδα στραγγισμένη από λάδι.

----------


## myrtali

Mαρία μου σ' ευχαριστώ. Με την σάλτσα ντομάτα χωρίς λάδι τί γίνεται; Ξέρει κανείς;;

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by myrtali_
> Mαρία μου σ' ευχαριστώ. Με την σάλτσα ντομάτα χωρίς λάδι τί γίνεται; Ξέρει κανείς;;


Μυρτάλη, καλή αρχή! 
Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου!
Εφόσον η σάλτσα ντομάτας δεν περιέχει καθόλου λάδι, τότε ισοδυναμεί με 0 πόντους. Εκτός και αν περιέχει άλλα υλικά που μετριούνται σε πόντους. Κάνε τον κόπο να γράψεις ακριβώς τι περιέχει, για να είμαστε σίγουροι.

----------


## gita

p_k ευχαριστώ! Κι εγώ πιστεύω πως 800γρ είναι μια χαρά, αρκεί να χάνω βέβαια τόσα κάθε εβδομάδα.
Μυρτάλη καλώς μας ήρθες στο WW, εγώ στη σάλτσα ντομάτας υπολογίζω μόνο το λάδι που θα βάλω, όλα τα άλλα δηλ. κρεμμυδάκι,βασιλικός, πιπεριές, μανιτάρια- που συνηθίζω να βάζω εγώ, έχουν μηδενικούς πόντους.
Η σημερινή μου μέρα:
πρωί: 1 τοστ 4π
1 νες σκέτο
μεσημέρι: 1 μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα στα κάρβουνα 7π
1 σαλάτα χόρτα με 1 κσ λάδι 2π
1 μερίδα πιλάφι 6π
απόγευμα: ι νες
βράδυ: 2 μήλα

σύνολο 19π

Έφαγα αργά το μεσημέρι και όντας πολύ πεινασμένη μου έφυγαν όλοι οι πόντοι εκεί.
Τουλάχιστον δεν πεινασα καθόλου τώρα το βράδυ και τα μήλα πιο πολύ τα έφαγα για να μην μείνει άδειο το στομάχι.
Αύριο πάντως θα είναι μια πολύ δύσκολη μέρα από άποψη εγκράτιας στο φαγητό  :Frown:

----------


## marikaki_ed

Εγω σημερα την σταματησα την διατροφη. Απο αυριο θελω να νηστεψω για 40 ημερες και σημερα το εριξα εξω... μεχρι και γλυκα εφαγα!!!
Μπράβο gita που κρατήθηκες, αυτο σημαινει οτι το εχεις παρει πολυ ζεστα!!!
P-K σημερα τα θαλασσωσα, εις γνωσην μου βεβαια, πειραζει που και που( 1 φορα τον μηνα , ας πουμε) κανα δειαλυματακι η πρεπει να το τειρουμε πιστα συνεχεια με τον φοβο μην δεν δουλεψει ο μεταβολισμος μετα?
Και επι τη ευκαιρια να σας πω οτι το Σαββατο που ζυγηστικα ημουν 97 κιλα!!! 
Συνολο -5 κιλά!
Καλη αυριανη σε ολους.

----------


## myrtali

Κι εγώ στη σάλτσα ντομάτα βάζω πιπεριές μανιτάρια κρεμμύδι και μπαχαρικά. Για βραδινό είχα:

2 μπράντι 2π
3 κριτσίνια δεν ξέρω τι πόντους έχουν, να βάλω 3
2 φέτες τυρί light 2π
3 φέτες γαλοπούλα καπνιστή 4,5 π
1 πηρουνιά πιπεριά γεμιστή με τυρί δεν ξέρω πόσο έχει, βάζω 1π

Σύνολο 12,5 π + 10 από το μεσημέρι =22,5 

24-22,5 = 1,5 στην άκρη για αύριο που θα βγω έξω το μεσημέρι.
Ελπίζω να υπολόγισα σωστά τα κριτσίνια και την πιπεριά. Α, δυστυχώς ήπια μόνο 5 ποτήρια νερό.ʼυριο ελπίζω να πάω καλύτερα

----------


## marikaki_ed

myrtali τα κριτσινακια σου αν ηταν 30 γρ. μέτρα 2 ποντους και την πιπερια αν το τυρι που περιειχε ηταν 15 γρ. μετρα αλλο ενα ποντο. 
Οποτε για αυριο εχεις αποθεμα!!!

----------


## myrtali

Marikaki δεν ξέρω πόσα γρ. ήταν τα κριτσίνια, ήταν 3 μακρόστενα με σουσάμι απ' έξω. Πάντως για 1η μέρα μάλλον καλά τα πήγα!! :Big Grin: 
Να 'χουμε και καλή συνέχεια από 'δω και πέρα!! :Smile:

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλη αρχη σε σενα και καλη συνέχεια σε όλους μας!!!
Τα πηγες αψογα και σιγα σιγα θα μαθεις και τους ποντους και θα μπορεις να ζυγιζεις και με το ματι( στο περιπου) είναι το καλυτερο προγραμμα διατροφης και με αποτελεσματα πολυ καλα. εγω σε ενα μηνα και εχασα 5 που δυσκολευομαι πολυ να χασω...

----------


## myrtali

Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια μαρικάκι, ελπίζω να πάει το ίδιο καλά και με μένα. Όλο τον προηγούμενο μήνα περιόρισα τα γλυκά κατά 85-90% (και έτρωγα πολλά παλιά) και δεν έχασα ούτε γρ.!! Μεγάλη απογοήτευση!  :Frown:  Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να ξυπνήσει ο μεταβολισμός μου και να δω αποτέλεσμα, γιατί έχω κουραστεί όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια! Τεσπα, απο δω και πέρα μόνο θετικές σκέψεις  :Smile:

----------


## marikaki_ed

Ολα καλα θα πανε κοριτσακι μου, θα δεις!
Μονο μια παρατηρηση αν επιτρεπεις βεβαια.
Να τρως παντα πρωϊνο, να τρως οποσδηποτε φρουτα, πολλες φυτικες ινες και νερακι υποχρεωτικα.Το ww ειναι προγραμμα υγειηνης διατροφης χωρις στερησεις. Εγω τον πρωτ μηνα εφαγα και 3 φορες γλυκακι κι ομως την απωλεια μου τη ειχα. Τωρα που μπηκε ο δευτερος δεν ξερω αν θα ισχυσει παλι αλλα αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι τον μηνα που ακολουθω αυτο το προγραμμα δεν νοιωθω στερηση!!!

----------


## myrtali

Το ξέρω πως πρέπει να τρώω πρωϊνό, προσπαθώ συνήθως, αν και κάποιες καθημερινές που αργώ να φύγω για τη δουλειά (δεν ξυπνάω εύκολα, δυστυχώς), δεν προλαβαίνω να φάω στο σπίτι και τρωω στο γραφείο ότι βρω και όποτε προλάβω. Θα προσπαθήσω να το ετοιμάζω από το βράδυ, τουλάχιστον να προλαβαίνω...

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Έτσι μπράβο!Να καταγράφετε τους πόντους σας 
> και για επιβεβαίωση από τους παλιούς και έμπειρους 
> αλλά κυρίως για προσωπικό σας όφελος!Λειτουργεί βοηθητικά πολύ 
> και όσοι το έχουν κατά καιρούς δοκιμάσει το ξέρουν καλά!
> Βλέπω p_k ,gita ,ginger ... μα ποιός λείπει; Μα ποιός λείπει; εμμμμμμ





> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> καλησπέρα σας!
> ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά 
> λόγω εξεταστικής και πεσμένης ψυχολογίας δεν είμαι πολύ σταθερή στους πόντους μου και στο πρόγραμμα, αλλά σύντομα θα αρχίσω να γράφω κι εγώ.
> τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς!


Βλέπω,απολογήθηκε η κατηγορούμενη για την απουσία της...Να δούμε όταν με το καλό τελειώσει η εξεταστική της...
Εκτός αν έκλεισε τον κύκλο της στην ομάδα WW κι ενδιαφέρεται να προσχωρήσει στην R...(χε,χε,χε..."Μπήκαν στην πόλη οι οχτροί...")
Να ευχηθώ καλή αρχή στα νέα μέλη της ομάδας σας myrtali και Ζωήτσα(αν και κόβει βόλτες συχνά στα μέρη σας),
καλή συνέχεια στην συντήρηση του p_k καθώς και στην προσπάθεια των υπολοίπων μελών:marikaki , gita , Μαρία. , Βιβή , ginger 
και AMALIA,η οποία μου έδωσε τεράστια χαρά με τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζει τα τελευταία γεγονότα στη ζωή της!

----------


## myrtali

Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι δριμύτερη με τις σημερινές γουρουνιές !! Για κάποιους πόντους δεν είμαι σίγουρη, οπότε θα χρειαστώ τη βοήθειά σας!! Ξεκινάω...

Πρωϊνό  (12:15μμ)
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 2π

Μεσημεριανό (14:45μμ)

3 κ.σ. πατατοσαλάτα παραδοσιακή 4π
2κ.σ. μπουγιουρντί αυθαίρετα 5π
σαλάτα πολίτικη 4 κ.σ. + 2/3 πιπεριάς Φλωρίνης στραγγισμένη από ζουμί 1π
3 κ.σ. μύδια σαγανάκι (η κάθε κουτ. είχε 2-3 μύδια+ζουμι) 2π
1 πηρουνιά χταπόδι στιφάδο 1π
3 φ. ψωμί 6π
2 π.κρασί λευκό 4π

Απόγευμα

1 καφέ σκέτο
1/2 τρίγωνο κρέμας με σαντιγύ αυθαίρετα 5π

Σύνολο ημέρας: 30 π

Δικαίωμα 24+1,5 από χθες=25,5
25,5-30= -4,5 π να εξοικονομήσω αύριο!  :Frown:

----------


## p_k

Μη στενοχωριέσαι Μυρτάλη, κόψε 4,5 πόντους από τα αυριανά και θα είσαι μια χαρά!  :Smile:

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα και καλη Σαρακοστη!!!
Myrtali μια χαρα τα πηγες, με πιρουνιες την εβγαλες...σκεψου αν δεν ησουνα σε διαιτα τι θα ετρωγες!Ολα καλα αλλα φρουτακια δεν ειδα παλι σημερα...

Απο σημερα θα γραφω κι εγω, ισως ντραπω και τρωω καλυτερα.
Πρωϊ - 30 γρ. χαλβα+ 30 γρ. λαγανα - 5 ποντοι
Μεσημερι - 1 μεριδα φαβα + 1 κουτ. γλυκου λαδι + 30 γρ. λαγανα - 9 ποντοι
Απογευμα- 1 μανταρινι- 1 ποντος
Βραδυ- 60 γρ. χαλβα+ 30 γρ λαγανα+ 1 μηλο - 9 ποντοι

Συνολο ποντων 24, καταναλωσα ολους τους ποντους μου για σημερα, δεν πεινασα αλλα χθες εκανα μεγαλες γουρουνιες και κραταω ακομα...Εσκισα τον χαλβα αλλα μου αρεσει  :Frown: 
Ελπιζω να νυστεψω και να συνεχισω και το προγραμμα για τις επομενες σαραντα κατι μερες...
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας, ελπιζω απο αυριο ολα τα κεφαλια μεσα!

----------


## gita

Καταγράφω και τις δικές μου γουρουνιές που έκανα σήμερα
λόγω της ιδιαιτερότητας της μέρας.
Φυσικά και δεν μπήκα να κάνω καταγραφή πόντων.... γιατί αν το έκανα...θα έπεφτα σε βαθιά μελαγχολία.
πρωί: 1 κομμάτι λαγάνα περίπου όσο μια φέτα ψωμί
1 νες σκέτο
μεσημέρι: -σε ταβέρνα-
1/2 μερίδα καλαμάρι γεμιστο με τυρί στη σχάρα
3 πιρουνιές σουπιές γιαχνί
2-3 πιρουνιές μυδοπίλαφο
3 σαλμαδάκια γιαλαντζί
3 μεγάλες γαρίδες
2 καραβίδες
5-6 πιρουνιές χταπόδι ξυδάτο
3-4 πιρουνιές σκορδαλιά 
3-4 πιρουνιές σαλάτα ρόκα
3-4 πιρουνιές σαλάτα πολίτικη
3-4 πιρουνιές σαλάτα κηπουρού
5-6 ποτήρια μοσχοφίλερο Μπουτάρη
στο τέλος 1 κοκα κολα να χωνέψω.
απόγευμα: στης μαμάς μου
1 νες σκέτο
2 κομματάρες τυρόπιτα - όχι απλη τυρόπιτα, όταν μου απαριθμούσε τα υλικά που είχε βάλει μέσα κόντεψα να πάθω εγκεφαλικό.....γιαυτό ήταν τόσο νόστιμη!
βράδυ: σε έξοδο για ποτάκι
4 ουισκι με κοκα κολα

Δεν μιζεριάζω με ότι κατανάλωσα σήμερα γιατί την υπερευχαριστήθηκα την μέρα μου με την οικογένεια μου και την παρεούλα μας μεσημέρι και βράδυ, βέβαια θα μπορούσα να είμαι πιο εγκρατής από την στιγμή που το πρωί η ζυγαριά μου με έδειξε -1 κιλό και το καταχάρηκα...
Αύριο θα φροντίσω να φάω πολύ light...
Kαλή Σαρακοστή να έχουμε!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες!
Τελείωσε και η 2η εβδομάδα της συντήρησης και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν -1 κιλό!
Από 78,1 κατέβηκα στα 77,1 κιλά.
Βέβαια χθες ταλαιπωρήθηκα πολύ από πυώδη αμυγδαλίτιδα (1η μέρα), αλλά έφαγα όλους σχεδόν τους πόντους μου, για να λειτουργήσει σωστά η συντήρηση.
Μεγάλη απώλεια, λέτε να οφείλεται στην ταλαιπωρία από την αρρώστια;
Όπως και να 'χει το πράγμα, το πρόγραμμα λέει ότι πρέπει να αυξήσω κατα 2 τους ημερήσιους πόντους μου και από 31 να γίνουν 33.
Προς το παρόν, η όρεξή μου είναι μειωμένη λόγω της αμυγδαλίτιδας. Επίσης όταν καταπίνω πονάω πολύ, παρόλα αυτά θα προσπαθήσω και σήμερα να φάω όλους τους πόντους μου.
Τα λέμε αργότερα, καλή συνέχεια σε όλους / ες!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα και απο εμενα!!!
ολα καλα στην εκδρομη εφαγα ελαχιστα περπατημα πολυ στο βουνο ( σκι δεν εκανα ειχε απιστευτο κοσμο... )
και η ζυγαρια εδειξε μειον ενα κιλακι .. τελικα το περπατημα οντος αποδιδει... καναμε πανω απο 10 χιλιομετρα συνολικα τη μερα περπατημα...

απο σημερα ξεκιναμε δυναμικα και την καταμετρηση ποντων!
μερα ζυγισματος καθε τριτη πρωι!!!!! για να δουμε..

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια του κιλού zwhtsa!
Καλή επιτυχία για τη συνέχεια!

----------


## myrtali

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!! Βλέπω ότι ο Μάρτης ξεκίνησε για όλους με απώλειες και θετική σκέψη και χαίρομαι πολύ!!  :Smile:  Σήμερα είχα:

ΠΡΩΪΝΟ (7:20πμ)

1 μεγάλο ποτήρι γάλα άπαχο με κακάο +1 κ.γ.ζάχαρη 4π
1 μήλο

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ (10:30πμ)

1 κουλούρι από φούρνο 4π

ΣΝΑΚ (13:30 μμ)

1 γιαούρτι 0% κεράσι 1π

Ως τώρα 9 π, υπόλοιπο 15. Νομίζω καλά είναι, έχω να καλύψω και τους χθεσινούς 4,5.
Μαρικάκιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιι! Το είδες το μήλο;; :P

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλή Σαρακοστή!

μας βλέπω όλους εδώ, ανανεωμένους και με διάθεση για καλύτερη διατροφή. 
συγχαρητήρια σε όσους έχασαν αλλά και σε όσους...προσπάθησαν να διατηρήσουν ένα 'επίπεδο' στο φαγήτο του τριημέρου.
εγώ εχθες δεν μέτρησα τίποτα..έφαγα με σχετικά εγκράτεια τα νηστήσιμα και τσάκισα 5-6 λουκουμαδάκια !!σας το είχα πει , ήταν το απωθημένο μου τον τελευταίο καιρό!.
έπαιξα όμως και τένις, συνολικά 1,5 ώρα ,οπότε παρηγοριέμαι. 

σήμερα έφαγα :

4 ντακάκια 2π
1 αχλάδι

2 ταραμοκεφτεδάκια ( δεν ξέρω να τα υπολογίζω , τα βάζω όπως και τους κανονικούς κεφτέδες) 3π
1 κγ ταραμοσαλάτα 1,5π
50 γρ λαγάνα 2π

έχω ακόμη για σήμερα ..9π.

keep dieting!

----------


## myrtali

Επανήλθα δριμύτερη!!! Λοιπόν, έχουμε για τη συνέχεια:

Μεσημεριανό (16:30μμ)
1 σαλάτα διάφορα λαχανικά με 1 κ. λάδι, λεμόνι και μουστάρδα 2π
1 τόνος σε νερό 150 γρ 3π
4 ελιές μαύρες 1π

Σνακ (19:30μμ)
1 μήλο

Βραδυνό (20:50μμ)
2 φ. ψωμί του τόστ σίκαλης 2π
25 γρ τυρί Φιλαδέλφεια λάιτ 1π

Σύνολο ημέρας: 18π
24-18=6 
Ισοφάρησα το χθεσινό έλειμμα των 4,5 π!!  :Smile: 

Η αλήθεια είναι πως πεινάω ακόμα, μάλλον θα βάλω χέρι σε κάτι καροτάκια...

----------


## NADINE_ed

p_k , περαστικούλια σου!Ελπίζω να μην καταπίνεις μαχαίρια αύριο,αλλά γευστικότατους πόντους!

Ζωήτσα μου,συγχαρητήρια για το κιλάκι!Κρίμα που δεν έκανες σκι...Δεν πειράζει...
Καλύτερα την επόμενη φορά με ρομαντική παρέα...(ξέρεις μετά το σκι...κι αλλο σκι...)

myrtali μου,τι εγκράτεια είναι αυτή;Κόψαμε και τα γλυκάκια βλέπω και αρχίσαμε τα φρούτα..
Μπράβο μας!ʼραγε τι μας κινητοποίησε έτσι;Μην ειν'το πλήρωμα του χρόνου,μην ειν'παλιού λογαριασμού;

Παιδιά,μπράβο σας!Πολύ σας χαίρομαι!Συνεχίστε έτσι,φορτσάτοι!Καλή δύναμη σε όλη την ομάδα!Φιλάκια!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα!!
Με χαρα βλεπω οτι πεταμε!!!!!!!!!!
P-K περαστικα και οπα! φαε και κατι παραπανω...
Μυρταλακι μου ευγε σου!!! τελειο το μενου σου!
Ας γραψω κι εγω τωρα στα γρηγορα γιατι το μικρουλι μου ειναι χαλια και με ζηταει συνεχεια  :Frown: 
Πρωι- 1 φρυγανια+ 1 τυρακι λαιτ + 1 χυμο απο 2 πορτοκαλια - 3 ποντοι
Δεκατιανο - 1 χυμο + 1 1/2 κρακερ - 3 ποντοι
Μεσημερι - 180 γρ. γιγαντες πλακι + 1 φρυγανια + 1 κουτ. ταραμοσαλατα - 10 ποντοι
Απογευμα - 1 μηλο - 1 ποντος
Βραδυ - 1 πιατο χορτα + 1 κουτ.γλ. λαδι + 1 φρυγανια + 50 γρ. χαλβα - 6 1/2 ποντοι
Συνολο 23,5 ποντοι
Καλη συνεχεια μας!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα! Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!
Σήμερα αισθάνομαι καλύτερα, η αμυγδαλίτιδα είναι πολύ επίμονη κατάσταση και ο πόνος οξύς, αλλά σήμερα μπορώ να πω ότι πάω καλά.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με 2 φ. ψωμί σικάλεως
και 40 γρ. τυρί ένταμ
75 γρ. ψωμί χωριάτικο
με 1 κ.γλ. μαργαρίνη λάιτ
και 2 κ. γλ. μέλι
1 ποτήρι φρεσκοστιμμένος χυμός πορτοκαλιού
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
1 φλ. καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

Σύνολο 13 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 20 πόντοι

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και όλες!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα και από εμένα. 
σήμερα έφαγα :

3 ντακάκια και 1 τόστ, σύνολο 6π
60 γρ. παστίτσιο ( το 1/3 του κομματιού και ούτε, ήταν το άτιμο, πολύ λίγο) 6π
φέτα light 1π
ψωμί 50 γρ. 2π
1 αχλάδι.

υπόλοιπο ημέρας 3π....να δω, θα τους κρατήσω ; 

τα λέμε......καλή συνέχεια

----------


## gita

p_k περαστικά, εύχομαι ήδη να είσαι πολύ καλύτερα!!
Βιβή τα ντακάκια που τρως συνέχεια... τι είναι????
Ζωίτσα μια χαρά η απώλεια σου!!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!
Και γράφω και τα δικά μου
Μετά το μεγάλο φαγοπότι της Καθαράς Δευτέρας ακολούθησαν 2 μέρες.... πείνας! Δεν πείνασα δηλαδή και πολύ γιατί έτρεχα όλη την ημέρα για δουλειές κι έτσι δεν είχα χρόνο να το σκεφτώ.

Τρίτη 3/3/09
πρωί: 1/2 τοστ 2π
1 νες
μεσημέρι: Μακαρόνια νερόβραστα 4π
20γρ κεφαλοτύρι 3π
απόγευμα: 1 νες
βράδυ: 1 μοσχαρίσια μπριζόλα στη σχάρα 7π
πολίτικη σαλάτα χωρίς λάδι

σύνολο 16π


Τετάρτη 4/3/09
πρωί: 1/2φ ψωμί + 1 ελιά 2π
μεσημέρι: το ίδιο με Τρίτη 7π
βράδυ: 1 χοιρινή μπριζόλα άπαχη+ λάχανο σαλάτα
χωρίς λάδι 7π.
σύνολο 16π.

----------


## myrtali

Καλησπέρα σ' όλη την ομάδα WW! Χθες δεν έγραψα τους πόντους μου από ενοχές!! Κάτι τα νεύρα στη δουλειά, κάτι που αδιαθέτησα, τσάκισα μια σοκολάτα και ένα παστάκι , πλέον των κανονικών γευμάτων!! Ναντίν, η κινητήριος δύναμη για την οποία ρωτουσες, μάλλον χρειάζεται μια μικρή ενίσχυση!  :Frown: 
Τεσπα, σήμερα επανερχόμαστε στο κανονικό μας πρόγραμμα και έχουμε:

Πρωινό
1 μπουκαλάκι αριάνι 1,5% 2,5π
1 τυροπιτάκι 3π

Δεκατιανό 
1 τυροπιτάκι 3π

Μεσημεριανό
1 μεγάλη σαλάτα ανάμεικτα λαχανικά με 1 τόνο 150γρ, 1κ.σ. λάδι, λεμόνι και μουστάρδα 5π
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 2π

Σύνολο ως τώρα 15,5π. Υπόλοιπο μέρας 24-15,5=8,5
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και τα λέμε αργότερα!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Nα βάλουμε τα μεγάλα μέσα τότε,Μυρτάλη μου!Σφύριξε εσύ και τρέχουμε όλοι για ενίσχυση!
Μην αργείς όμως και χάσουμε το κρίσιμο κι ευνοϊκο χρονικό διάστημα,ε;Να οργανωθούμε στο έπακρο,λέμε!

----------


## myrtali

Από οργάνωση καλά πάμε Ναντινάκι, με τις πράξεις τα χαλάσαμε λίγο! :P

----------


## NADINE_ed

Απολογήσου κατηγορούμενη πάραυτα!Μόλις κλείσω τηλέφωνο σε παίρνω!
Συγνώμη παιδιά για την κατάχρηση του χώρου σας!Χαμηλώνω τα μάτια ταπεινωμένη...
Μήπως αν βάλω πόντους για κάθε μονάδα τηλεφωνικής χρέωσης θα είμαι πιο πολύ μέσα στο κλίμα;

----------


## myrtali

Τι να απολογηθώ κύριε δικαστή μου, οι πράξεις και οι...παραλήψεις μου τα λένε όλα!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα !

σήμερα έφαγα :

4 ντακάκια ( είναι μικροί κρητικοί ντάκοι, και τα πουλάνε στο super market, απλά επειδή είναι παξιμαδάκια θέλουν και λίγη προσπάθεια στο μάσημα..ξεγελιέμαι ) τα υπολογίζω 3π διότι ήταν πάνω από 50γρ, αλλά κάτω από 100γρ ( ο κρητικός ντάκος 100γρ έχει 4π )
1 τόστ 4π
1 πιάτο φακές, 6π
30 γρ φέτα light 1π
50 γρ. ψωμί 2π

σύνολο 16π και έχω μόνο 2π για το βράδυ....κλάψ!!
να'χα και εγώ τους 20π που είχε υπόλοιπο χθες ο pk!!!

καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη!

----------


## myrtali

Να 'μαι πάλι!!! Έχω κάτι λιγουρες αλλά προσπαθώ να τις πολεμήσω γράφοντας εδώ. Το βράδυ είναι πάντως πιο δυσκολα...Ας γυρίσω όμως στους πόντους

Απογευματινό
1 μήλο

Βραδυνό
3 φ. ψωμί τόστ σίκαλης 3π
3 κομματάκια τυρί λάιτ 3π

Συνολικοί πόντοι ημέρας: 21,5. 
24-21,5=2,5 περίσευμα

----------


## Βιβή_ed

μην μιλάτε για ενοχές.....δεν θα το αντέξω!

ενώ λοιπόν, χθες το βράδυ είχα περίσσευμα 3π, παράγγειλαν τα παιδιά μου πίτσες και εγώ, ως γνωστόν...μπορώ να τρώω όλη μου τη ζωή , κάθε μέρα , όλη μέρα...πίτσα..
έφαγα λοιπόν 3 κομμάτια και φυσικά οι πόντοι πήγαν περίπατο στα αστέρια. 

επειδή όμως οι ημερήσιοι πόντοι μου είναι και οι κατώτεροι , δηλαδή 18π , δεν μπορώ να κόπω και πολλά σήμερα. 

έτσι μέχρι τώρα έχω φάει 12,5 π αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα τους κρατήσω εκεί ή θα φάω όλους τους 18π που μου αναλογούν. 
πάντως , τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, θα μπορούσα σήμερα να βράσω πατατούλες και με 2π να φάω μιά χαρά. Δεν πειράζει....
ας πάει και το παλιάμπελο. 
αύριο είναι ημέρα ζυγίσματος....τι είναι αυτό ; κάπου το έχω ξανακουσει!!!χα!χα!

γράψτε μου κάτι...γράψτε μου ότι δεν πειράζει που τσάκισα την πίτσα...κλαψ!

----------


## gita

καλησπέρα και από μένα!
Το ζύγισμα της Παρασκευής έδειξε 79 κιλά.
Με όλο το παραστράτημα μου αυτή την εβδομάδα έχασα 1 ολόκληρο κιλάκι, για την ακρίβεια 1,1.
Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω το εξής:
εφόσον άλλαξα δεκάδα πρέπει να αφαιρέσω ένα πόντο την ημέρα από αυτούς που έτρωγα μέχρι σήμερα?
Αντί των 21 να πάω στους 20????
Τι λέτε?


Και η καταγραφή μου:
Πεμπτη 5/3/09
πρωί: 1 ελιά+ λιγότερο από μισή φέτα ψωμί 1π
1 νες σκέτο
μεσημέρι:2 φ. ψωμί 4π
γεμιστά με κιμά 2 μέτρια 9π
φετα τυρί όσο ένα σπιρτόκουτο 2π
απόγευμα : 1 μήλο
1 νες
βράδυ 1 κουλούρι 4π

σύνολο πόντων: 20π


Παρασκευή 6/3/09
πρωί: 1/2 κουλούρι 2π
1 νες σκέτο
μεσημέρι: 1/2 μερίδα νερόβραστο κριθαράκι 4π (το υπολόγισα όσο και τα μακαρόνια κι ας έφαγα λιγότερο)
1 μερίδα γλυκόξινο κοτόπουλο 8π
απόγευμα: 1 ψευτοκρέπα 4π
βράδυ: 
1 μήλο
3 πιρουνιές κοτόπουλο
2 πιρουνιές νερόβραστο κριθαράκι

Στο βραδυνο μου οι ποσότητες ήταν αμελητέα μικρές και έτσι χονδρικά και πολύ αυστηρά τους πόντους τους υπολόγισα περίπου 4.
σύνολο 22π

Βιβή μην στεναχωριέσε που τσάκισες την πίτσα, κι εγώ στη θέση σου το ίδιο θα έκανα! Φάε τις πατατούλες αύριο.
Είπαμε, συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτες!!!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα κι απο εμενα.
Βιβη δεν πειραζει, απο σημερα παλι στον αγωνα. Αν σου αρεσει η πιτσα φυλαγε 1-2 ποντους την ημερα και στο τελος της βδομαδας καντους πιτσα. Εγω ετσι κανω με το γλυκο. Οσο για αυριο που ειναι μερα ζυγισματος ας μην το συζηταε απο σημερα.... αστο για αυριο!
gita συγχαρτηρια για το κιλακι σου!!!!! Μπραβο σου και εις κατωτερα! Ωραια δεκαδα το 70, εγω θα την δω ποτε? ζηλευω!!!! Τωρα θα αφαιρεσεις ενα ποντο, αλλα χαλαλι ε? δεν αξιζει?

Τωρα εγω σημερα παλι ξεφυγα...

Πρωϊ - 1 μηλο + 1 μανταρινι 
Δεκατιανο - 1 καφε με ζαχαρινη + 1 μεριδα γαλα 2%
Μεσημερι - 2 κοματια χορτοπιτα με τυρι(180 γρ) + 2 κουταλιες φαβα - 17 ποντοι
Απογευμα- 2 ξερα δαμασκηνα- 1 ποντος
Βραδυ- 1 πιατο χορτα + 1 κουτ. γλ. λαδι + 30 γρ. ανθοτυρο + 30 γρ. παξιμαδι ολ. αλεσεως- 5 ποντοι
Συνολο ποντων 23

----------


## myrtali

Kαλημέρα παιδιά!
Μαρικάκι δεν πειράζει που ξέφυγες λίγο, μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι κι΄αυτό, θα τα πας καλύτερα στην συνέχεια. Gita συγχαρητήρια για το κιλάκι και την αλλαγή δεκάδας. ʼντα και εις κατώτερα!!! Ημέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα το Σάββατο και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 114,7 kg, -1 από την προηγούμενη Κυριακή που άρχισα το πρόγραμμα. Ομολογώ πως δεν το περίμενα, γιατί την Δευτέρα και την Τετάρτη γουρούνιασα κανονικά, έχω και περίοδο...Βέβαια έχω άλλα 34,7 να χάσω, αλλά τουλάχιστον έγινε μια αρχή  :Smile: 
Στο πρόγραμμα τώρα. Χθες είχα:
Πρωινό :1 π. γάλα με κακάο και 1κ. ζάχαρη 4π + 1 φρούτο

Δεκατιανό :1 φυσ. χυμό 1π

Σνακ : 3 κριτσίνια ολικής με ηλιόσπορους αυθαίρετα 3π

Μεσημεριανό: μακαρόνια ολικής με σάλτσα ντομάτα και τυρί 8π

Σύνολο : 16π. Βραδυνό δεν είχα γιατί το μεσημεριανό τό έφαγα στις 17:30 και στις 20:00 κοιμήθηκα. Σήμερα έχω ως τώρα:
Πρωινό : 2 αυγά και 2 φ. ψωμί τόστ σίκαλης 6π +1 φ. τυρί λάιτ+1φ.γαλοπούλα 2π

Δεκατιανό: 1 μήλο

Πάντως ακόμα πεινάω!!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Μπραβο Μυρταλι!!!!!!!! Το θεμα ηταν να γινει η αρχη.... τωρα θα εχουμε μονο κατηφορα....
Ας πεινας, δεν πειραζει, οι 15 πρωτες μερες ειναι δυσκολες, μετα θα συνηθισεις.
Εγω μονο 400 γρ. απωλεια αυτη την εβδομαδα... ας μην εσκιζα την χορτοπιτα....
Τωρα βρηκα μια συνταγη πιο ελαφρυα για πιτες και θα την κανω. Παντως την χορτοπιτα δεν την εγκαταλειπω!
Καλη μας συνεχεια και την αλλη βδομαδα πιο δυναμικα!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

μπράβο για τις απώλειες ! συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι!

εγώ ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και φυσικά δεν έχω χάσει ..δεν πειράζει . έχω στόχο άλλα 3 κιλά μέχρι το Πάσχα και δεν είναι καθόλου ανέφικτο! αλλά και ούτε στρεσογόνο ! σήμερα έφαγα : 

20 gr παξιμαδάκια με λίγο βούτυρο 2π
50 γρ ψωμί με μία φέτα τυρί τόστε 3π
γαρίδες με σαλάτα , το βάζω 4π
μαρεγκάκια από αυτά που φτιάχνω εγώ και που έχω υπολογίσει ότι τα 4 έχουν 1π ( έχω φάει 5-6) 1,5 π
σύνολο 10,5 ...ας πούμε 11. 

καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Nefeli-

τέρμα το διάλειμμα τα κεφάλια μέσα! η εξεταστική τελίωσε τα άστατα ωράρια σιγά σιγά θα διορθωθούν τα τοστάκια της σχολής θα περιοριστούν. Η άσωτη κόρη επέστρεψε! πατέρα ετοίμασε σαλάτα, τον μόσχο σ'επόμενη φάση!
από αύριο τακτική καταγραφή και πίστη στον αγώνα!
τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα παιδιά, δεν σας ξέχασα! 
Ταλαιπωρούμαι με την αμυγδαλίτιδα, αλλά σήμερα είμαι πολύ καλύτερα!
Μπράβο gita και myrtali για την απώλεια!
Τα πάτε πολύ καλά και θα δείτε ότι θα συνεχίσετε ακόμη πιο δυναμικά και αποτελεσματικά! Προσήλωση στο πρόγραμμα, επιμονή και υπομονή και όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Νεφέλη, καλώς επέστρεψες! Πώς πήγε η εξεταστική; Είμαι σίγουρος πολύ καλά! 
Κι εγώ συνεχίζω καλά (είμαι στην τρίτη εβδομάδα της συντήρησης με 33 πόντους την ημέρα).

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 2 κ.γλ. μαργαρίνη light και 2 κ.γλ. μέλι
20 γρ. σοκολάτα
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά

Σύνολο 13 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας: 20 πόντοι

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλημερα κι απο μενα! Νεφελακι μας ευγες ξαφνικα χθες απο το chat, σεν πειραζει, αρκει να σε εχουμε εδω! Σαν παλια εσυ, εχουμε αναγκη τις συμβουλες σου... Χασαμε και τον p_k και εχει ορφανεψει η ομαδα... θα την κανουμε σιγα σιγα για την R....
P_k ευχομαι να τελειωσε η ταλαιπορια σου με τον λαιμο σου! και να σταθεροποιηθηκε και η ζυγαρια.
Κοριτσια και αγορια εγω σημερα δεν θα γραψω τι εφαγα γιατι πηγαμε εξω, τσιμπισα απο ολα αλλα προσπαθησα το κυριοτερο μερος του γευματος μου να ειναι η σαλατα, δεν ξεφυγα πολλυ... αλλα θα μπορουσα και καλυτερα! 
Το βραδυ θα φαω φρουτα και κανα γιαουρτακι και απο αυριο παλι στον αγωνα...
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας!!!

----------


## p_k

Δεν έφυγα, εδώ είμαι!  :Smile: 
marikaki, έκανες πολύ καλά που επικεντρώθηκες στη σαλάτα!
Από αύριο και πάλι κανονικά!

----------


## sougar_ed

> _Originally posted by gita_
> εφόσον άλλαξα δεκάδα πρέπει να αφαιρέσω ένα πόντο την ημέρα από αυτούς που έτρωγα μέχρι σήμερα?
> Αντί των 21 να πάω στους 20????
> Τι λέτε?


Gita, απο τη στιγμή που άλλαξες δεκάδα θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις έναν πόντο.

----------


## Nefeli-

σήμερα έφαγα
2 μικρά ψωμάκια 5π
κοτόπουλο 8π
σαλάτα με λάδι 2κουτ 2π
1 κουταλάκι μαγιονέζα 1π
2 φέτες κασέρι 2π
σύνολο 18π

αργότερα θα φάω 1-2 φρούτα
μένουν 4π αποθήκευση

----------


## marikaki_ed

Σημερα καλυτερα, οχι τελεια, απλα λιγο πιο καλα
Πρωϊ- 2 φετες ψωμι τοστ ολ. αλεσεως + 1 κουτ. μαργαρινη λαϊτ+ 1 κουτ. μαρμελαδα - 3 ποντοι
Δεκατιανο- 2 μικρα κουλουρακια πορτοκαλιου + 1/2 μηλο - 2 ποντοι
Μεσημερι- 1 πιατο μπροκολο + 1 κουτ. λαδι + 2 κουτ. σ. πιπεροσαλατα + 1 κουτ. ταραμοσαλατα + 2 μικρα παξιμαδακια ολ. αλεσεως- 8 ποντοι
Απογευμα- 1 μαναρινι + 1 mini breaks all bran- ποντοι 2
Βράδυ- 1 γιαουρτι 2% με συκο + 1 τυρακι τριγωνο λαϊτ + 1 φρυγανια- ποντοι 5
Συνολο 20 ποντοι
Αποθηκη- 3

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!
σήμερα έφαγα:
1 τοστ με κοτόπουλο ντρομάτα και κασέρι 7π
1 μήλο
1 πίτα αλάδωτη 2,5π
1 κοτοσουβλάκι 2π
ελάχιστες τηγανητές πατάτες 4π
1 κουταλάκι κέτσαπ
1 κοκα κόλα ζέρο

σύνολο 15,5π μένουν 5,5π

----------


## roulageo

Καλησπέρα σας
Είμαι και εγώ μια καινούργια μαμά που έχει βάλει πολλά κιλά και δεν ξέρει τι να τα κάνει. Έπεσα λοιπόν πάνω στην ομάδα σας και βλέπω ανθρώπους που κατάφεραν αυτό που επιθυμούσαν και πραγματικά σας συγχαίρω. Θέλω να δοκιμάσω την μέθοδο ww και αναρωτιέμαι αν κάποιος μπορεί να μου δώσει το βιβλιαράκι, σαν συμπλήρωμα του δεύτερου τόπικ που υπάρχει από την sougar...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## roulageo

Συγνώμη αλλά μόλις είδα το τόπικ ww points... είναι τόσα πολλά... που να προλάβω

----------


## Nefeli-

:Smile:  καλή αρχή ! κι ότι δεν το βρεις... ρωτάς εδώ και κάποιος θα βρεθεί να δώσει τα φωτα του

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα και από εμένα . σήμερα έφαγα :

2 παξιμαδάκια και 1 κρακεράκι σίκαλης 1,5π
1 τόστ τυρί ντομάτα 3π

1 κομμάτι μουσακά...τον έφτιαξα τόσο light που έχει 5π το κομμάτι ( μελιντζάνες ψητές, πατάτες ωμές, κιμάς τσιγαρισμένος χωρίς λάδι, λεπτή στρώση μπεσαμέλ ) τι κάνει ο άνθρωπος για να εξοικονομήσει πόντους!!!!

όλα τα παραπάνω είναι περίπου 10π και έχω ακόμη άλλους 8π. καλό ακούγεται!

----------


## Nefeli-

βιβή καλός έγινε;  :Smile:  στείλε κι εδώ ένα κομμάτι!

----------


## NADINE_ed

ʼσε κάτω τον μουσακά της Βιβής εσύ και πιάσε το ταψί για πραλινάκια στην ομάδα R,που χρωστάς!
Βιβή,καθόλου μην την ακούς και μην ψαρώνεις με τα ψευτοχαμογελάκια της!Η Νεφέλη ξέρει να μαγειρεύει τα πάντα!
Και φαγητά και γλυκά!ʼμα τεμπελιάζει,δεν την φταίμε εμείς...ʼσε που μέχρι να φτάσει στην Ξάνθη θα χαλάσει κι είναι κρίμα!
Στείλε εδώ κανένα,κατά Θεσ/νίκη μεριά,σ'εμάς τα καημένα,που δεν ξέρουμε να κάνουμε παρά μόνο πέντε φαγητά...
Και μια που θα χρεωθούμε τα της αποστολής,δε βάζεις μέσα και καμιά πιτσούλα και καμιά πιτούλα,από κείνες τις ωραίες,
που μόνο εσύ ξέρεις να φτιάχνεις και τα χρυσά τα δαχτυλάκια σου;ʼντε,να σε χαρώ,που όποτε σε διαβάζω φοράω σαλιάρα!

----------


## Nefeli-

μμμμ!!! ζήτησα κι εγώ κάτι κι αμέσως!!! να μου κόψεις την χαρά!!! τόση δουλειά έχεις με τα ποστς!!! προθερμανση κάνεις ;;; ε; ε;!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Είναι που δεν έχεις χρόνο να γράφεις εσύ...Πού το διάβασα...Πού το διάβασα...

----------


## Nefeli-

αν μετρήσεις όλες μου τις προτάσεις σήμερα είναι η απάντηση σ'ενα ποστ σου! χεχεχε Α3 ΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Πηγα στα εωερεστ να παρω καφεδακι για το γραφειο και ειδα την λουκανικοπιτα στην βιτρινα μου λεει.. εεεελα... εεελα... αλλα αντισταθηκα και μονο καφε πηρα..
αλλα με επιασε μια λιγουρα.. θελω λουκανικοπιτα......  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> 
> αν μετρήσεις όλες μου τις προτάσεις σήμερα είναι η απάντηση σ'ενα ποστ σου! χεχεχε Α3 ΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ


Λέξη-κλειδί:"σήμερα" !
Η γιαγιά μου,έλεγε,μικρή μου μηχανόβια,πως "όποιος δε θέλει να ζυμώσει,δέκα μέρες κοσκινίζει!"
Δεν είμαστε της ποσότητας εμείς,αλλά της ποιότητας,κοπελιά...Ενίοτε κάποιοι είναι και των δύο...
Αν έχεις λίγη ποιότητα να δώσεις και πουθενά αλλού,δε θα κολλήσουμε στην ποσότητα της εμείς!

----------


## Nefeli-

Λίαααα Α3
πάντα τις ποιοτικές σοκολάτες τις καταβροχθίζω σε ποσότητα!!! από άλλα δεν ξέρω...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μη βγάζεις τα άπλυτα μας στη φόρα,Νεφέλη!
Είπαμε πως είμαι το σοκολατίνι σου,αλλά μην το κάνουμε και βούκινο!
ʼντε,φεύγω από δω μέσα,πριν σας το κάνω κι αυτό το topic σαν αυτό του Reductil...
Καλή συνέχεια,παιδιά και καλή σας δύναμη!Μην πετάτε παντόφλες,καλέ!ʼουτς!Είπαμ ,την κάνω!Τώρα!Αααααα

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή.
Βρίσκομαι ακριβώς στη μέση της συντήρησης και τα πάω πολύ καλά.
Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ζύγιζα 77,1 κιλά, τώρα 77,6 (+0,5 κιλά), άρα αφαιρώ 1 πόντο και από τους 33 κατεβαίνω στους 32.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα!
Πρωϊ- 3 δαμασκηνα ξερα+ 1 φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι(2 πορτοκαλια) - ποντοι 1.5
Δεκατιανο - 1/2 κουλουρι φουρνου+ 1 κουλουρακι μικρο πορτοκαλιου - ποντοι 3
Μεσημερι - 1 μικρο πιατακι (105 γρ) αρακα λαδερο + 30 γρ. φετα + 30 γρ. ψωμι - ποντοι 7
Απογευμα - 1 γιαουρτι 2% τοταλ συκο- ποντοι 2
Βραδυ- 1 πιατο μπροκολο + 1 κ.γ λαδι +2 φρυγανιες + 50 γρ φετα μιλνερ εν λευκω +2κσ ντιπ πιπεριας- ποντοι 6
πιοοοοο βραδυ 25 γρ πατατακια φουρνου 70% λιγοτερα λιπαρα - ποντοι 2
Συνολο ποντων 22,5
Αποθηκη 1,5

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!
σήμερα έφαγα:

2 πανσέτες (αφαίρεση του ορατού λίπους) 6π
σαλάτα 2 κουτ λάδι 2π
2 παξιμάδια 4π

μένουν 9 π

1 ζεστή σοκολάτα χωρίς επιπλέον ζάχαρη 3π

μένουν 6π

2 κοτοσουβλάκια 4π
σαλάτα

1 βανίλια
1 μήλο

ήθελα γλυκό άμεσα κι έτσι έφαγα 1 σοκολατίνι υγείας 1π

κλείσαμε για σήμερα  :Wink:

----------


## p_k

Ωραία Νεφέλη, αλλά να τρως και πρωινό! 
Βοηθάει πολύ στη μείωση του αισθήματος πείνας στη διάρκεια της μέρας.
Λέει σχετικά μια έρευνα που δημοσίευσε η "Καθημερινή", αλλά απ' όσο ξέρω και άλλες εφημερίδες:

*Τα ευρήματα που ανακοινώθηκαν στο περιοδικό American Clinical Nutrition επισφραγίζουν συμπεράσματα παλαιότερων μελετών, σύμφωνα με τα οποία, άτομα που έχουν ως καθημερινή συνήθεια το πρωινό γεύμα έχουν κατά πολύ μικρότερη πιθανότητα να γίνουν υπέρβαρα και μάλιστα, όποιος λαμβάνει ένα πλήρες πρωινό, υψηλής ποιοτικά αξίας, αντί να «τσιμπολογάει» διάφορα αρτοποιήματα, ωφελεί σε σημαντικό βαθμό συνολικά την υγεία του.*

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Nefeli-

ναι... φυσικά για έναν άνθρωπο που ξυπνάει στις 7-8 λογικό να τρώει πρωινό... εγώ αυτές τις μέρες λόγω αϋπνίας ξυπνώ πολύ αργά... σιγά σιγά θα το διορθώσω κι αυτό!  :Smile:

----------


## Βιβή_ed

πάντως ρε παιδιά, καλό το πρωινό αλλά κόβει πόντους από τους υπόλοιπους της ημέρας. 
εγώ ξυπνώ στις 6 και είμαι ήδη στο γραφείο 7 παρά τέταρτο. τέτοια ώρα και με το ζεστό καφέ, δεν νοιώθω πείνα. Αν μέχρι τις 10 πεινάσω τρώω κανένα παξιμαδάκι, μετά τρώω φρούτο και κατά τις 1 το μεσημέρι το τοστάκι μου. Μέχρι να φύγω από το γραφείο στις 6 περίπου, είμαι οκ. 
η τρελή πείνα και λαιμαργία αρχίζει στο σπίτι . Αρα , αφού έχω μόνο 18π να φάω, εκεί θα επικεντρωθώ. 
πρόσφατα έκοψα το αλλαντικό από το τόστ και βάζω μόνο τυρί με λαχανικά. ετσι το τοστ έγινε 3π.

σήμερα λοιπόν έφαγα :

το αχλάδι μου, παξιμαδάκια δεν έφαγα διότι δεν πρόλαβα από την δουλεία και το άγχος.
έφαγα το τοστ με 3π

τώρα τρώω σαλάτα και 1 κομμάτι μουσακά light θα το μετρήσω 7 ποντούς διότι δεν είναι μικρό και το βράδυ θα φάω τα μακαρόνια με τους 4 πόντους και το τυράκι. 

τώρα το απόγευμα, πριν φάω, έριξα μιά κλεφτή ματιά στην ζυγαριά και είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα....κλάψ!

----------


## Nefeli-

εγώ έχω καταλάβει ότι είναι καλύτερα να επενδύω στο πρωινό γιατί με κρατάει για το υπόλοιπο της μέρας και εκτός αυτού είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να γίνουν καύσεις... το πρωινό τοστ είναι απίστευτο πόσο με κρατάει και πόση ενέργεια μου δίνει! θα το επαναφέρω σύντομα!

----------


## Nefeli-

ένα σάντουιτς που δοκίμασα πρόσφατα και ήταν πολύ νόστιμο είχε μέσα ψητό κολοκύθι, μελιντζάνα, πιπεριές ,ντομάτα, μανιτάρι λίγη μουστάρδα και ήταν σε στρογγυλο ψωμάκι από το οποίο αφαίρεσαν αρκετή ψίχα για να χωρέσει τα λαχανικά... ήταν πολύ νόστιμο και ουσιαστικά μετράνε μόνο οι ποντοι από το ψωμάκι

λοιπόν! άλλαξα και τικεράκι γιατί φαίνεται η μηχανή μου έχανε λάδια... χεχεχε ελπίζω το καραβάκι μου τώρα με την βοήθεια του 'πεχλιβάνη' του αέρα αγωνιστή που φέρνει και την τρέλα μαζί του να κουνηθεί γρήγορα!!! Βαρκούλα τ'ουρανού γλυκό φεγγάρι μου έλα σε μέρη μαγεμένα να με πάρεις ... βαρκουλα θα γενώ κι εσύ βαρκάρης.. σε χώρα ονείρου να κινήσουμε μαζί.... θα βάλουμε πανιά τα γκρίζα σύννεφα και θ'αρμενίσουμε στο πιο λαμπρό αστέρι ... σε πολιτείες και σε μέρη που λαχτάρησε η ψυχή μας για να δει!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα σας!!!
Σουπερ το νεο τικερακι σου Νεφελη! Καλο ταξιδι σου ευχομαι και συντομα στον προορισμο σου!!!!
Σημερα...
Πρωι΄- 1 μπανανα + 1 φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι (2 πορτοκαλια), ποντοι 2
Δεκατιανο- 1 μπισκοτο all bran, ποντοι 2
Μεσημερι- 1/2 κουπα βραστα ρεβιθια + σαλατα λαχανο + 2 κγ λαδι + 2κσ. ντιπ πιπεριας + 1 1/2 φρυγανια, ποντοι 7,5
Απογευμα- 25 γρ. χαλβα + 20 γρ. ποπ κορν, ποντοι 4,5
Βραδυ- 1 τοστ με τυρι 11% λιπαρα + 20 γρ. φετα εν λευκω + 3 δαμασκηνα + 1 μηλο, ποντοι 5 1/2
Συνολο ποντων 21 1/2 
Αποθηκη 2 1/2 ποντοι

----------


## marikaki_ed

Τελικα δεν υπαρχει και πολλυ κινηση εδω.... μονη μου γραφω? Που πηγε η Μyrtali? την εχασα...
Ας γραψω λοιπον τι εφαγα και σημερα
Πρωϊ- 2 φρυγανιες + 1 κσ becel light+ 1 κσ μαρμελαδα, ποντοι 3
Δεκατιανο- 1/3 κουλουρι θεσσ. + 1/2 μπανανα, ποντοι 2
Μεσημερι- 1 μικρη μεριδα (160 γρ) μπαμιες + 60 γρ. ψωμι + 50 γρ. millner εν λευκω, ποντοι 13,5
Απογευμα- 1 μπανανα + χυμο φυσικο απο 1 πορτοκαλι, ποντοι 1,5
Βραδυ- 150 γρ. γιαουρτι 1% φραουλα + 20 γρ. ηλιοσπορους, ποντοι 4
Συνολο ποντων 24
Αποθηκη.............000
Σημερα τους εφαγα ολους και οσο να πεις την ανασφαλεια μου την εχω...ας περασει και η αποψινη βραδυα χωρις καμια βλακεια...

----------


## Nefeli-

ευχαριστώ πολύ μαρικάκι  :Smile: 

καλησπέρα! εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά και με ανεβασμένο ηθικό!

σήμερα (4η μέρα) έφαγα:

1 κουτί κρακεράκια (ατομικά) 2π
1 φέτα κασέρι 1π
1 καφέ 

μένουν 18π

1βανίλια

1 πίτα αλάδωτη 2,5π
2 σουβλάκι χοιρινό 4π
2 μικρά σουτζουκάκια 3π
λίγες τηγανητές πατάτες 4π
1 κοκα κόλα ζέρο (πρέπει να τις κόψω... και να φανταστείτε ποτέ δεν έπινα αναψυκτικά)


μένουν 4,5π

1 σοκολατίνι υγείας 1π

μένουν 3,5π αποθήκευση

μέχρι να κοιμηθώ θα φάω κανένα μήλο ή πορτοκάλι!

πάααααμεεεεεε!!!!! εμπρός καλή μου βαρκούλα!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

σήμερα (5η μέρα) έφαγα:

1 ποτήρι φρέσκο χυμό ( 2 πορτοκάλια )
1 καφέ
1 κουτάκι κρακεράκια (ατομικό) 2π

1 σαλάτα με 2 φέτες κασέρι 2π
2 φρυγανιές 2π
λάδι 3 κουτ 3π

1 μήλο

1 πίτα αλάδωτη 2,5π
1 μπιφτέκι (μέτριο προς μικρό) 5,5π
1 κοκα κόλα ζέρο 

μένουν 4π αποθήκευση

καλό βράδυ και όνειρα γλυκά!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα! 
Νεφέλη, βλέπω συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτη! Συγχαρητήρια!
Θύμισέ μου, κάθε πότε ζυγίζεσαι;

Σήμερα έφαγα:

Πρωινό

75 γρ. ψωμί σικάλεως
με 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
20 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

Πόντοι 12
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας: 20

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα , μπηκα λίγο αργοπορημένη.

χθες, παρ'όλο που πήγα εκδρομούλα και έφαγα έξω, κατάφερα , πιστεύω να κρατήσω το όριο των πόντων μου. 
σήμερα, έπαιξα και 1 ώρα τένις και μέχρι τώρα τα έχω πάει καλά. 

απλά...με το ζύγισμα δεν τα βρήκα τόσο καλά διότι όχι μόνο δεν έχασα αλλά με το πρήξιμο που έχω αυτές τις μέρες είναι σαν να έχω βάλει και 1 κιλό...
συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη και προσεκτική. 

καλή εβδομάδα να έχετε όλοι.

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα κι πο μενα! Χθες δεν εγραψα γιατι δεν εμεινα και καθολου μεσα στο σπιτι... αλητευα! Δεν περασα τους ποντους μου αλλα απο σημερα παλι γραφουμε...
Πρωι- 1 φυσικο χυμο + 3 δαμασκηνα ξερα - 1,5 ποντο
Μεσημερι- 1 πιατο με βραστες πατατες, κολοκυθια, καροτα + 1 κουτ. λαδι + 2 φρυγανιες + 60 γρ. απαχο ανθοτυρο- 8,5 ποντοι
Απογευμα- 1 ξερο συκο + 1 μανταρινι- ποντοι- 1,5
Βραδυ- 1 πιατο με χορτα + 1 κουτ. λαδι + 3 φρυγανιες + 60 γρ. απαχο ανθοτυρο- 7 ποντοι
Βραδυτερα- 1 πορτοκαλι + 15 φυστικια- 2,5 ποντοι
Συνολο 21 ποντοι
Αποθηκη 3 ποντοι

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα ! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και πιστοί στον αγώνα σας!

είμαι δύο μέρες συνέχεια στο τρέξιμο και δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε να γράψω... τώρα βρήκα λίγο χρόνο και ενημερώνω:

χθες: (6η μέρα) έφαγα 4 μικρά αλμυρά φούρνου λόγω σχολής τα βάζω 3π το καθένα άρα 12π
μισό κρουασάν φούρνου με μερέντα το βράδυ το βάζω 5π
και λίγη σοκολάτα την οποία και βάζω 4π 
χάλια μέρα η χθεσινή όλο βλακείες έφαγα!!! αλλά στην σχολή δεν έχεις και πολλές επιλογές

σήμερα: (7η μέρα) έφαγα 1 τοστ με γαλοπούλα κασέρι 4π
1 τοστ με λαχανικά 5π
2 μικρά κουλουράκια (βουτήματα) 2π
1 καφέ
3 κρακεράκια 3π
θα φάω και μία σαλάτα αργότερα 4π

τίγκα στον υδατάνθρακα και πάμε!!! ουφ!!! δυστυχώς αυτές οι μέρες πολύ πιεστικές αλλά ελπίζω να προσέξω τις επόμενες για να επέλθει ισορροπία!

αύριο ζυγίζομαι και θα ενημερώσω!
φιλάκια πολλά χχχχ
εμπρός καλή μου βαρκούλα εμπρός πεχλιβάνη μου!!!

----------


## myrtali

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την ομάδα WW! Έχω χαθεί αυτές τις μέρες γιατί έχω ένα τρελλό τρεξιμο.Έχω ένα 15θήμερο απογευματινό σεμινάριο και συνήθως φεύγω το πρωί και γυρνάω σπίτι 11 το βράδυ. Δεν προλαβαίνω καμμιά απο τις υπόλοιπες δουλειές μου και δεν κοιμάμαι αρκετά.Υπομονή άλλη μια βδομάδα...
Όσο αφορά το πρόγραμμα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτή την βδομάδα δε μέτρησα πόντους, τρώω κυρίως σάντουιτς και γενικά ότι βρω.. Από αύριο θα αρχίσω πάλι το μέτρημα...Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!  :Smile:

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα σε όλους. 

myrtali, με τέτοιο τρελλό πρόγραμμα , είναι δυνατόν να μετράς και πόντους. Απλά προσπάθησε να σώζεις κανένα πόντο .

βρε παιδιά, η Αμαλία έχει καιρό να γράψει....Αμαλίτσα τι έγινε ; είσαι καλά ; 

λοιπόν σήμερα έφαγα :

1 μπανάνα
παξιμαδάκια 2π 
τόστ 3π ( δεν είχε αλλαντικό)
1 μικρό μπακλαβαδάκι, από αυτά που έφτιαξα χθες και που δεν ζύγιζε ούτε 10 γρ. το βάζω 1,5 πόντο . 

αργότερα θα φάω ψαρονέφρι με σαλάτα και.....ελπίζω να πάνω καλά και να μην ξεφύγω. εχω καλό περιθώριο πόντων μέχρι τους 18 που τρώω κάθε μέρα. 

πάντως χάνω πολύ αργά...στο τικεράκι μου έπρεπε να είχα βάλει χελώνα..ή κάτι άλλο πιο αργό. Αραγε τι υπάρχει πιο αργό από την χελώνα ; το σαλιγκαράκι ; 

καλό απόγευμα.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας!!!
είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γιατί έχω χάσει 1 ολόκληρο κιλό!!!
αν σκεφτώ και πόσα ψωμιά έφαγα... 

ελπίζω να καταφέρω να βρω ισορροπία αυτές τις μέρες!!!

σήμερα (8η μέρα) έφαγα: 
1 σάντουιτς έτοιμο 7π
1/2 κουλούρι 2π
1 σοκολατίνι υγείας 1π
1 πορτοκάλι
1 βανίλια
και τώρα θα φάω μια μεγάλη σαλάτα με λίγο τυράκι και κοτόπουλο 7π

μένουν 4π αποθήκευση 

ευχαριστώ πεχλιβάνη μου!!! εμπρός καλή μου βαρκούλαααα!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.

Χάθηκα γιατί είχα πάρα πολύ δουλειά, ευτυχώς έχει λίγο βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση τις τελευταίες μέρες , φυσικά που και που έμπαινα στο φόρουμ και διάβαζα τα νέα σας.

Από υγεία είμαι χάλια λόγω μίας ίωσης που με έχει πολύ ταλαιπωρήσει και που δεν λέει να περάσει.

Στο πρόγραμμά μου δυστυχώς δεν έχω συνέπεια. Ακόμα με βασανίζουν βουλιμικά επεισόδια και φυσικά είναι επιλεκτικά. Μόνο για γλυκά.

Ελπίζω σύντομα να επανακάμψω γιατί έτσι όπως πάω θα ροκανίσω όλη την προηγούμενη προσπάθειά μου. 
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα!
ΑΜΑΛΙΑ περαστικούλια σου... κι εμένα μία ιωση με έχει κουράσει αφάνταστα!!!  :Smile: 
σταμάτα να ροκανίζεις σαν καλικαντζαράκι!
έχουμε κοινό σημείο αναφοράς τα γλυκα. εγώ με ιδιαίτερη τάση στα σοκολατοειδή! κι επειδή δεν είναι κάτι που περνά...απλά το συμπεριλαμβάνω στο πρόγραμμά μου  :Smile: 
ελπίζω να υπάρξη γενική χαλάρωση από την δουλειά για όλους μας 

σήμερα έφαγα (9η μέρα):

1 τοστ με γαλοπούλα κασέρι 4π
1 βανίλια
1 σοκολατίνι υγείας 1π

μένουν 16π

3 κοτοσουβλάκι 6π
λίγες τηγανητές πατάτες 4π

μένουν 6π

----------


## Βιβή_ed

Νεφελού, συγχαρητήρια, καλή καραβοκύρισσα . 
Αμαλία περαστικά! αυτή την εποχή οι ιώσεις βολοδέρνουν. Εγώ βρε παιδιά, ένα περίεργο πράγμα, δεν αρρωσταίνω με τίποτα.
ακόμα και αυτή η ίωση που κυκλοφορεί αυτές τις μέρες και έχει ρίξει κάτω όλο τον κόσμο, εγώ την πέρασα μία μέρα με κάτι ελαφριές κομμάρες . 

σήμερα, αχ! έφαγα , αχ! .......ξέφυγα και είναι ακόμη 6 η ώρα. 

1 τοστ με τυρί 3π
παξιμαδάκια 2π

γεμιστές πιπερίτσες κερατάκια και κολοκυθάκια, όλα με ρύζι τα υπολογίζω 10π
γραβιέρα 30 γρ. 3π
2 μικρά μπακλαβαδάκια ( ξέρετε από αυτά που έφτιαξα προχθές και δυστυχώς έχουν μείνει λίγα ακόμη) 3π γιατί είναι πολύ μικρά και ελαφριά, ούτε 10γρ το ένα. 

το βράδυ πρέπει να αντισταθώ...στα πάντα. θα τα καταφέρω ; .....

καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Nefeli-

ευχαριστώ Βιβή!! 
αν εξαιρέσουμε τις γνωστές ιώσεις, μία την έχεις περάσει κι εσύ όπωσδήποτε!! αυτή ονομάζεται έρωτας  :Smile:  και μακάρι να περνούσε σε μία μέρα με ελαφριές κομμάρες! 
"πιπερίτσες κερατάκια" σε μένα παρακαλώ!!!
προς το παρόν καραβοκύρισσα είμαι εγώ, όταν χρειαστώ κοπηλάτες θα δούμε...  :Smile:

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα! Εχω κι εγω να γραψω μερες γιατι η δουλεια με εχει φαει...
Νεφελακι συγχαρτηρια για το κιλακι! και στο στοχο σου με το καλο!
Myrtali υπομονη με το σεμηναριο... την αλλη βδομαδα παλι πισω στην παρεα μας ε?
Βιβη με εχεις ξελιγωσει με τα νοστιμα μπακλαβαδακια σου!!! αν τα ειχα εδω θα ετρωγα 10000 ποντους, συγχαρτηρια για την εγκρατια σου!
Εγω τωρα...
15/3
πρωι- 1 φυσικο χυμο + 3 δαμασκηνα ξερα- 1 ποντοι
Μεσημερι- 1 πιατο βραστα(πατατα, κολοκυθια, καροτα) 1 κουτ. λαδι + 65 γρ. μυζηθρα + 2 φρυγανιες- ποντοι 10,5
Απογευμα- 1 μανταρινι + 1 ξερο συκο- ποντοι 1
Βραδυ- 1 πιατο χορτα + 1 κουτ. λαδι + 3 φρυγανιες + 60 γρ. μυζηθρα + φυστικια- ποντοι 8
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 20,5

16/3 
Πρωι- 2 φρυγανιες+ 1 κουτ. μαργαρινη λαιτ + 1 κουτ. μαρμελαδα- ποντοι 3,5
Δεκατιανο- 3 δαμασκηνα- ποντοι 0,5
Μεσημερι- 1 πιατο με βραστα ( πατατα, κολοκυθι, καροτο) + 1 κουτ. λαδι + 55 γρ. μυζηθρα + 2 φρυγανιες- ποντοι 8,5
Απογευμα- 1 φυσικο χυμο
Βραδυ- 1 αυγο μεγαλο + χορτα + 1 κουτ. λαδι + 1 φρυγανια- ποντοι 5,5 
πιο βραδυ- κρασι + 3 ξερα δαμασκηνα- ποντοι 3,5
Συνολο 22,5
Αποθηκη 1,5

17/3
Πρωι- 2 φετες τοστ μαυρο ψωμι + 1 κουτ. μαργαρινη λαιτ + 1 κουτ. μαρμελαδα - ποντοι 4
Δεκατιανο- 1 καπουτσινο- ποντοι 2
Μεσημερι- 1 πιατο μπριαμ με 1 κουτ. λαδι + 50 γρ. παξιμαδι ολ. αλεσεως + 55 γρ. μηζυθρα ( παντα αναλατη και χαμηλων λιπαρων)- ποντοι 10
Απογευμα- 1 μανταρινι
Βραδυ- 1 κοματι χορτοπιτα + 1 μανταρινι + 1 ξερο συκο- ποντοι 8,5
Συνολο 24,5
Αποθηκη -0,5

----------


## NADINE_ed

Για να δω τι γίνεται στο αντίπαλο στρατόπεδο...Έχουμε και λέμε:

Εκδρομούλα η Βιβίκα(λα,λα,λα,λα,έχω ένα μυστικό!),

αλητείες το Μαρικάκι(άλα της!τσς!της βγάλαν μάλιστα και τραγούδι!),

τρέξιμο η Νεφέλη((να γιατί άφησε τη μηχανή κι έπιασε άλλο μέσο),

σεμινάριο η myrtali(γηράσκει αεί διδασκόμενη),ο p_k 4 μέρες απών("ήσουν απών Σίφη!"),

ενδιάμεσα τα μπακλαβαδάκια της Βιβής(Έλεος!σλουρπ!Αφού δεν κερνάς,φάτε μάτια ψάρια!),

η Νεφέλη χάνει 1 κιλό τρώγοντας ψωμιά,(ωραία δίαιτα ακούγεται!)

η Αμαλία απολογείται για την εξαφάνιση της λόγω πολλής δουλειάς και παρατεταμένης ίωσης(περαστικούλια!),

ενώ η Μαντώ Μαυρογένους ροκανίζεται από την καλικαντζαροΐωση του έρωτα,έχοντας stand by τους κοπηλάτες...

Αλήθεια αυτές οι "πιπεριές κερατάκια" που κάνεις Βιβή,τις οποίες παράγγειλε και το ερωτοβαρεμένο,έχουν καμιά σχέση με το γνωστό άσμα:

"Πάρε τηλέφωνο τον κερατά!Καλύτερα τώρα παρά μετά;" Μάλλον έχω χάσει επεισόδια,καθώς ακόμα βρίσκομαι στα χρόνια της χυλόπιτας...

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ, για τις ευχές σας.
Αχ βρε Βιβή μου κι εγώ έτσι έλεγα , μακάριζα τον ευατό μου που δεν αρρωσταίνω, αλλά από τότε με τις μαγουλάδες με έχει πάρει από κάτω. Το ένα πίσω από το άλλο μου έρχεται.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ʼλλαξα τικεράκι μήπως αλλάξει και το κέφι μου. Μην ξεγελαστείτε βέβαια από το τρενάκι, ότι η απώλεια θα είναι ταχύτατη, αφού το τρενάκι μου είναι ατμομηχανή. Καρβουνιάρης παιδιά, αργά αργά. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αμαλίτσα μην το βάζεις κάτω! Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ, όπως λέει η παροιμία. Κι εγώ αργά τα χάνω τα ρημάδια τα κιλά, αλλά χαλάλι! Στην υγειά μας να είμαστε καλά κι όλα τα άλλα ακολουθούν!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πολλές οι αλλαγές,βλέπω,στα μεταφορικά μέσα της ομάδας WW!
Από μηχανή-βαρκούλα,από χελωνάκι-τρένο και μια πασχαλίτσα,
που σκέφτεται να μεταμορφωθεί σε σαλιγκάρι(ή μήπως χελώνα;)
ʼντε,Αμαλία μου,περαστικά σου και ρίξε κι εκείνη την κατάμαυρη κάπνα 
των παλιών τρένων να εξοντώσεις κάθε σαδιστή μικρόβιο μιά και καλή!

Τσαφ τσουφ,τσαφ τσουφ η Αμαλία περνά,
τσαφ τσουφ,τσαφ τσουφ μόνο στα 60 σταματά!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

NANTINAKI - ΜΑΓΙΣΣΑΚΙ,  :Big Grin: 

τσαφ τσουφ τσαφ τσουφ εύχομαι να τα καταφέρω τουλάχιστον το καλοκαίρι να μην ασθμαίνω λόγω πολλών παραπανίσιων κιλών, γιατί για να έχω καταφέρει να σταματήσω στα 60 αμφιβάλλω. Μακάρι να είμαι στον κοντινότερο σταθμό. Για να δούμε τί θα καταφέρουμε.


Λοιπόν ας γράψω κι εγώ τι έφαγα μέχρι τώρα:

1 κούπα τσάι με 1 κοφτό κουτ. ζάχαρη = 0 πόντοι.
1 μικρό ποτήρι χυμό πορτοκαλιού = 1 πόντο
1 κομμάτι 30γρ χαλβά εμπορίου = 3 π
1 κουλουράκι λαδιού μικρό = 1π
1 στρογγυλό ψωμάκι 3π
2 κγλ.ταραμοσαλάτα 3π
2 φύλλα μαρουλιού, λίγο αγγούρι και πιπεριά = 0π

Σύνολο 11 πόντους κι είναι ακόμα πρωί,
Έχω μόλις άλλους 10π μέχρι το βράδυ. Ωχ , ΄τι πάθαμε!!!!!
Με την όπισθεν το βλέπω το τρενάκι  :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΗΣ,

1 μερίδα φακές σούπα 6π
1 σοκολατάκι υγείας 1π για τη λιγούρα  :Big Grin: 
1 καφέ ελλην. + 1/2 κ.γλ. ζάχαρη 0π
1 κουτάκι Σουρωτή (σόδα) 0π ( για να χωνέψω τη φακή τρομάρα μου)  :Big Grin: 
Σύνολο πόντων 18π
ΟΙΜΕΕΕΕ , ΟΙΜΕΕΕΕ, κι είναι μόνο απόγευμα!!! Καλέ τι θα κάνω μέχρι το βράδυ? μόνο 3 πόντοι απέμειναν, και σίγουρα θα εμφανιστεί σε κανά δίωρο το φάντασμα της πείνας. 
Προβλέπεται δύσκολη βραδιά. 
Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω και να κρατήσω χαρακτήρα.
Θα σας ενημερώσω
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> ο p_k 4 μέρες απών


Ναι, αλλά τώρα παρών!  :Smile: 
Χθες, μετά την 4η εβδομάδα συντήρησης, ζυγίστηκα και διαπίστωσα απώλεια μισού κιλού. Από 77,6 πήγα 77,1 κιλά. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αυξάνω κατά 1 τους ημερήσιους πόντους και από 32 γίνονται 33, για την εβδομάδα αυτή.
Πάντως, συγχαρητήρια σε όλους/ες!!!
Τα πάτε περίφημα, συνεχίστε έτσι και θα τα διώξετε όλα τα κιλά.
Αμαλία, θα μπεις κι εσύ σε ρυθμό, θα έρθει η ώρα!
Πάνω απ' όλα αισιοδοξία και υπομονή!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα κόσμε!  :Smile:  σήμερα ονειρεύτηκα το καλοκαίρι! έχω να σας ενημερώσω πως μπήκα σε τελική τροχιά με την σχολή μετά από κόπο μόχθο και αμέτρητες μέρες αϋπνίας όπου τώρα ξεκινάει ένα καινούργιο θέμα το οποίο ονομάζεται διπλωματική και έχει να κάνει καθαρά με προσωπικούς στόχους. θα έρθω αντιμέτωπη με όσα έμαθα αφομίωσα κι ονειρεύομαι να εφαρμόσω μέχρι τώρα... μαζί με όλα τα άλλα που θέτει αυτή η δοκιμασία ενα στοίχημα παραπάνω που έχω ορίσει είναι μέχρι τον σεπτέμβρη που θα παραδώσω (με το καλό) κι αφού θα έχω περάσει ένα καλοκαίρι μακρυά απ'όλους τους φίλους γνωστούς κτλ κτλ είναι η αλλαγή της εξωτερικής μου εικόνας. τα κιλά που θέλω να χάσω είναι 16-18... οι μήνες που έχω μπροστά μου είναι περίπου 6! άρα πάνω κάτω... 3 κιλά τον μήνα! 
ήδη βρίσκομαι στην 10η μέρα και νιώθω αρκετά καλά με προοπτικές καλύτερης διατροφικής ισορροπίας και μείωσης των υδατανθράκων!

σήμερα (10η μέρα) έφαγα:

1 σάντουιτς έτοιμο 6π
1ποτήρι φρέσκο χυμό
σπιτικό φαγητό 2 λαχανοντολμάδες 6π
σαλάτα 3π
2 μικρές φέτες ψωμί 3π
1 εσπρέσσο
1 σοκολατίνι υγείας 1π
μενουν 2π

εμπρός καλή μου βαρκούλαααα!!!Μεσοπέλαγα αρμενίζω κι έχω πλώρα τον καημό κι έχω την αγάπη πρίμα κι άλμπουρο τον χωρισμό. Θάλασσα μη με διώχνεις μακριά χωρισμέ μου ματώνεις την καρδιά ...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ωραίος ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι Νεφελάκι! Μπράβο. Προχώρα έτσι δυναμικά!  :Big Grin:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

να ρωτησς κατι... ειναι για τους ποντους απο τα δημητριακα all bran Plus
τα διατροφικα στοιχεια ειναι,,, 100γρ 280θερμιδες- 3.5 λιπη- 27γρ. φ.ινες.... το κουμπιουτερκι βγαζει 0.4.... ειναι σωστο?
αν δεν βαλς τις φιτικες ινες βγαζει αλλο νουμερο... 5,8 νομιζω

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μήπως δεν τα υπολόγισες σωστά, μήπως μπέρδεψες τα λίπη με τις ίνες; Εγώ που τα έβαλα μου έβγαλε 5 πόντους και με λίπη 4 μιας και το κομπιουτεράκι δέχεται μόνο ακέραιους αριθμούς.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

maraki Μου καλημερα το κσαναεκανα σημερα και μου βαγζει παλι 0,5
τα υπολογιζω με βαση το κουμπιουτερκι της σελιδας http://www.gomilpitas.com/weightloss...alculator.html
να σου πω πως τα γραφω...
calories: 280
fat: 4
fiber: 27

kai moy bgazei katw apotelesma 0.5


telika exeis dikio. mallon auto to koumpouteraki den einai swsto brhka allo pou to bgazei 5!!!!
ευχαριστω που με ενημερωσες γιατι θα υπολογιζα κατα πολυ οπως καταλαβαινεις λαθος τους ποντους

 :Frown:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Έτσι. Αν ήταν σωστό θα εμφάνιζε τους πόντους άμεσσα. Έγω έχω αυτό: http://www.calculator.net/weight-wat...alculator.html

----------


## chrys

Κοριτσια, μηπως ξερετε ποσους ποντους εχει το κουλουρι Θεσ/νικης?? Δεν το εχει το βιβλιαρακι μου... κλαψ..

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ότι δεν έχει το βιβλιαράκι έχει εδώ: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326

κουλούρι θεσ/κης, ένα λεπτό 2 (αυτά των πλανόδιων, του φούρνου έχουν 4π)

Που φαντάζομαι ότι όταν λέει "ένα λεπτό" εννοεί ένα μικρό των 30γρ.

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας!!
τι κάνετε κορίτσια και αγόρια;

σήμερα έφαγα ένα μίνι σαντουιτσάκι 3π
1 φρυγανιά 1π
1 καφέ

κοτόπουλο φιλέτο 5π
2 σοκολατίνια υγείας 2π

μένουν 10π

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> 
> μαζί με όλα τα άλλα που θέτει αυτή η δοκιμασία ενα στοίχημα παραπάνω που έχω ορίσει είναι μέχρι τον σεπτέμβρη που θα παραδώσω (με το καλό) κι αφού θα έχω περάσει ένα καλοκαίρι *μακρυά απ'όλους τους φίλους* γνωστούς κτλ κτλ


...

----------


## chrys

Thanks Maria!!! Μονο που , να σου πω την αληθεια, δε βλεπω διαφορα στο κουλουρι του πλανοδιου απο αυτο που αγοραζω απο το φουρνο..
Εκτοσ κι αν παρω το λεπτο και τραγανο απο τον πλανοδιο, αν εννοεις αυτο..
Τεσπα.. Ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κοίτα υπάρχουν 2 ειδών κουλούρια απ'τα γνωστά τα στρογγυλά. Το λεπτό που είναι σαν κριτσίνι και το αφράτο. Το λεπτό θερμιδικά έχει όσο και μια φέτα ψωμί, ενώ το αφράτο που είναι κατιτίς μεγαλύτερο έχει κάτι παραπάνω σε θερμίδες. Για φαντάσου τώρα να τρώγαμε συνεχώς το αφράτο και να το μετράμε για 2 πόντους... Θα είναι σαν να τρώμε 3-4 φέτες ψωμί. 

Δεν κάνει τίποτε. Απλά σου αντέγραψα αυτό που έχουν σημειώσει τα κορίτσια στην λίστα.  :Big Grin:

----------


## marikaki_ed

Kαλησπερα κι απο εμενα. Ευτυχως φτασαμε στο τελος της εβδομαδας, εξαντληση και πολλυ δουλεια.... ας ελπισουμε σε καλυτερα την βδομαδα που θα ρθει! Αυριο ειναι και μερα ζυγαριας, ελπιζω να εχω χασει κανα κιλο γιατι δεν τα παω και τοσο καλα τελευταια...
Λοιπον στο προγραμμα τωρα :
Πέμπτη 19/3
πρωι- 2 φρυγανιες + 1 κουτ. μαργαρινη λαιτ + 1 κουτ. μαμελαδα λαιτ- 3,5 ποντοι
δεκατιανο- 1 ξερο συκο- 0,5 ποντο
μεσημερι- 100 γρ. αρακα+ 2 φρυγανιες + 60 γρ. ανθοτυρο λαιτ- 7,5 ποντοι
απογευμα- 1 μανταρινι
βραδυ- 100 γρ. καλαμαρακια + 1,5 φρυγανια + 50 γρ. πιπεροσαλατα 8 ποντοι
πιο βραδυ 1 μικρο γιαουρτι 1% 1,5 ποντος
Συνολο 23,5 ποντοι
Παρασκευη 20/3
πρωι- 2 φρυγανιες + 1 κουτ. μαργαρινη λαιτ + 1 κουτ. μαρμελαδα λαιτ- 3,5 ποντοι
δεκατιανο- 1 μικρη μπανανα- ποντοι 1
μεσημερι- 1 πατατα βραστη, ενα αυγο βραστο, 1 κουτ. λαδι, 50 γρ. παξιμαδι ολ. αλεσεως, 50 γρ. πιπεροσαλατα- 9,5 ποντοι
απογευμα- 3 ξερα δαμασκηνα- 0,5 ποντος
βραδυ- 1 πιατο ρυζοτο με αγκιναρες- 7 ποντοι
πιο βραδυ- 20 γρ. στραγαλια, 2 μανταρινια- 2,5 ποντοι
Συνολο 23 ποντοι

----------


## Nefeli-

όλα καλά... και ταξιδεύω μ'εσένα , για σένα...
πόντοι άνω των 21 εδώ και δύο μέρες το παλεύω όμως... σύντομα θα ισορροπήσω...
αυτό που μπορώ να κάνω τώρα είναι να μου αφιερώσω ένα τραγούδι... εμένα και της βαρκούλας μου και σ'όλους τους ναυτιλομένους

----------


## Βιβή_ed

γειά σας παιδιά, έχω μέρες να γράψω.
αίσθάνομαι απογοήτευση. δεν χάνω τίποτα. 

μέσα στην εβδομάδα , μία μέρα ξέφυγα 3π και τις άλλες πήγα καλούτσικα. 

μερικές φορές οι 18π που μου αναλογουν μου φαίνονται πολύ λίγοι. είναι δυνατόν, αν ξεφύγω λιγάκι 2-3 πόντους να καθηλώνομαι τόσο πολύ ; 
γιατί ρε γ...τό ; 
τι κάνω στραβά ; ...και ήθελα να χάσω άλλα 3 κιλά μέχρι το Πάσχα. ...

Αμαλία, είμαστε περίπου στα ίδια κιλά και με σχεδόν τον ίδιο στόχο, εσύ γιατί παίρνεις 21 πόντους ;

filakia.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by Βιβή_
> 
> Αμαλία, είμαστε περίπου στα ίδια κιλά και με σχεδόν τον ίδιο στόχο, εσύ γιατί παίρνεις 21 πόντους ;


Βιβή μου,
στο είχα πει και στην αρχή που ξεκίνησες διατροφή με ww πως έχεις υπολογίσει πολύ λίγους πόντους. Μάλλον στο ερώτημα τι είδους δουλειά κάνετε έβαλες κυρίως καθιστική. Ενώ εγώ επέλεξα την δεύτερη επιλογή που μου δίνει ακόμα 2 πόντους. Κι εμένα η δουλειά μου είναι κυρίως καθιστική αλλά με το που γυρνάω στο σπίτι κλείνω ένα πεντάωρο που δεν "βάζω κάτω " καθόλου τον ποπό μου από τις δουλειές και πιστεύω το ίδιο κάνεις κι εσύ.
Οπότε τώρα που είμαι στα 70,8 κιλά δικαιούμε 21 πόντους. Όταν με το καλό πέσω στα 69 θα δικαιούμε 20 πόντους.

Εγώ πρόσεξα από το ημερολόγιό μου στο οποίο έγραφα και την ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση πως τις εβδομάδες που δεν είχα χάσει ή που είχα πολύ μικρή απώλεια με είχε κυριεύσει βαρεμάρα ή άγχος λόγου κάποιου θέματος που αντιμετώπιζα και φυσικά "έκλεβα" συνεχώς. Κυρίως σε ποσότητα.
ʼλλες πάλι φορές σε πόντους, δηλαδή υποτιμούσα την αξία σε πόντους των τροφών που έτρωγα.
Προσπάθησε να τηρήσεις αυστηρά για μία ολόκληρη εβδομάδα το πρόγραμμα, πιές πολύ νερό, προσπάθησε να μην τρως πολλούς υδατάνθρακες μετά τις 6μμ και κάνε κάθε μέρα 30 λεπτά βάδισμα.
Επίσης αυτή την εβδομάδα κάνε διατροφικές επιλογές που είναι πιο εύκολο και φυσικά πιο σίγουρο να υπολογίσεις τους πόντους. ʼσε για λίγο τις ωραίες και γευστικότατες παραλλαγές που κάνεις (φοβάμαι ότι εκεί την πατάς).

Είναι σημείο καμπής αυτό που βρίσκεσαι. Νιώθεις ότι κάνεις δίαιτα χωρίς να βλέπεις αποτέλεσμα κι αυτό είναι μεγάλη παγίδα γιατί σίγουρα θα σε οδηγήσει στο να τα παρατήσεις.
Πάρε μία βαθιά ανάσα, σφίξε το ζωνάρι, οπλίσου με δύναμη και υπομονή μεγάλη για μία εβδομάδα και κάνε τα παραπάνω.
Δες το σαν στοίχημα, πεισματικά.
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα χάσεις , θα ξεκολλήσει η ζυγαριά και τότε θα πάρεις κουράγιο για να συνεχίσεις την προσπάθειά σου.

Πάντως μην τα παρατάς. 
Αλήθεια δεν έχεις δει διαφορά στα ρούχα σου ή στην κυταρρίτιδα?

----------


## Βιβή_ed

Αμαλία, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. 

η αλήθεια είναι ότι ...είμαι λίγο "κλέφτρα" με τους πόντους, μερικές φορές. Πάντως σίγουρα δεν ξεπερνώ τους 21 άρα, και σωστά να τους είχα υπολογίσει μάλλον κάτι άλλο φταίει. 
πιστεύω ότι είναι η έλλειψη τακτικής γυμναστικής, για αυτό πριν λίγο τελείωσα ένα 30λεπτο πρόγραμμα aerobic σε DVD. 
επειδή έχω πολλά dvd από το περιοδικό shape θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω κάθε μέρα έστω και τα 10λεπτα προγράμματα. 

σήμερα έφαγα : 
2 παξιμαδάκια από 20 γρ. το καθένα συνολο 2π
1 τοστ μόνο τυρί λαχανικά 3π

θα φάω ζυμαρικά με 4π και πιθανόν να προσθέσω και λίγο κιμα και φυσικά την παρμεζάνα μου. 

ελπίζω να πάω καλά ...

σχετικά με την διαφορά στα ρούχα...ναι έχω δει διαφορά αλλά επειδή έχω κοιλίτσα και στομαχάκι..η διαφορά είναι περισσότερο στην περιφέρεια. 
με την κυτταρίτιδα δεν έχω δει καμία διαφορά. η κυτταρίτιδά μου είναι του στυλ...χαλάρωση. όταν κάθομαι δεν φαίνεται τίποτα...οταν πιέζω το μπούτι ελάχιστα κάνει σαν το πορτοκάλι..όμως όρθια είναι πιο έντονη..σαν αδιόρατες γραμμές. πάντα είχα μπούτια και μάλιστα έχω και χοντρό γόνατο.

πάντα είχα κόμπλεξ για τα χοντρά μπουτάκια μου , το γόνατο αλλά και τα μπράτσα. πιστεύω ότι και 50 κιλά να ήμουνα, όλα αυτά θα πρόδιδαν την τάση στρουμπουλής που έχω και που χρόνια τώρα παλεύω με νύχια και δόντια να αποφύγω. 

τέλος πάντων, με την διατροφή ww δεν έχω κουραστεί και δεν έχω στερηθεί τίποτα. νομίζω ότι αν αθληθώ λίγο περισσότερο και δώ πιο γρήγορα αποτελέσματα. 

φιλιά σε όλους

----------


## AMALIA_ed

BIBH MOY,
μάλλον τον ίδιο σωματότυπο έχουμε.
Μπουτάρες που λέει κι ο άντρας μου :Big Grin:  Και φυσικά πολύ χοντρά γόνατα. Ακόμα και τότε που ήμουν 53 κιλά πάλι αυτά δεν αδυνάτιζαν. Τι γυμναστική , τι μασάζ, λάσπες, κρέμες, χίλια δυό χαζά είχα κάνει προκειμένου να αδυνατίσουν τα γόνατά μου. Τζίφος φυσικά ώσπου ένας φίλος ορθοπεδικός μου είπε να πάψω να ασχολούμε με το θέμα αυτό γιατί τσάμπα θα πετάω τα λεφτά μου και φυσικά ούτα να σκεφτώ για λιποαναρροφήσεις αφού τέτοια είναι η κατασκευή τους. Οπότε μου έμεινε μεγάλο απωθημένο το μίνι.

Όσο για την κυταρρίτιδα κι εμένα έτσι ήταν αλλά τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια με τα φάρμακα που πήρα για τις εξωσωματικές έχει πολύ χειροτερέψει και είναι πλέον εμφανής ακόμα και στα μπράτσα.
Και τώρα πάλι σε προσπάθεια είμαι και με το που ξεκίνησα τα φάρμακα ήδη φόρτωσα ένα κιλό και ας κάνω και διατροφή.  :Frown:   :Frown: 
Δεν βαριέσαι όμως άς έχουμε αποτέλεσμα και χαλάλι κι η κυταρίτιδα και τα κιλά.


Προσπάθησε να γυμνάζεσαι 4 φορές την εβδομάδα από μία ωρίτσα ή το καλύτερο και το πιο ασφαλές πιστεύω είναι το καθημερινό μισάωρο γρήγορο βάδισμα. Το περπάτημα βοηθά πολύ, κυκλοφορεί καλύτερα η λέμφος και σε συνδιασμό με αρκετό νερό αποβάλλονται οι τοξίνες και ενεργοποιείται κι ο μεταβολισμός μας που έχει φτάσει πια να καίει κάρβουνο. Σαν το τρενάκι μου ένα πράγμα.  :Big Grin: 


Φιλενάδα μην τα παρατάς, συνέχισε
Φιλιά πολλά

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας κι από μένα!
είμαι καλά στην υγεία μου, το ίδιο επιθυμώ και για σας. ψυχολογία χάλια... προσπαθώ να συνέλθω και να συντονίσω τις δυνάμεις μου τους στόχους και τις προσπάθειες μου σ'αυτό που ελπίζω και που εύχομαι. 
διατροφή χάλια !!
σύντομα θα ισορροπήσω όμως...
δεν τα βάζουμε κάτω δεν τα παρατάμε!!!! Ψηλά τα λάβαρα και πάααααααμεεεεεεε!!!
εμπρός καλή μου βαρκούλα έί όπ!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να κουνήσουν κανένα ποντίκι εκείνοι οι κοπηλάτες,που κρατούσες σε επιφυλακή;

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να κουνήσουν κανένα ποντίκι εκείνοι οι κοπηλάτες,που κρατούσες σε επιφυλακή;



 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
NADINAKI, 
τι ωραία που τα λες!!!!

Εμπρός ΝΕΦΕΛΑΚΙ, ενεργοποίησε τους κωπηλάτες σου.
Έλα τώρα που πνέει ούριος άνεμος. 
Κορίτσια μπήκε άνοιξη. Αναγεννιέται η φύση και μαζί της κι εμείς.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αναγεννιέται η φύση,Αμαλία μου,αλλά μαζί της κι εμείς μόνο συν κοπηλάτες και χείρα κίνει,φοβάμαι...
Και δυστυχώς ούτε από τους μεν ούτε από τα δε βλέπω ιδιαίτερη κινητικότητα...Για να μην πιάσω τον Πεχλιβάνη της...




Τι να κάνει ο καημενούλης μόνος του όσο κι αν του φυσάνε οι Πεχλιβάνηδες σου; Για να τους κάνουμε περισσότερους!Όμως,συμμαζέ ψου λιγάκι...

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα, δυστυχως κι εγω χαλια ειμαι τις τελευταιες 3 μερες... και απο διατροφη χειροτερα. Απο αυριο ελπιζω να ξεκινησω παλι την διατροφη μου και ισως να αλλαξει και η διαθεση μαζι.Καλη συνεχεια σε ολες και σε ολους και καλη αυριανη!!!

----------


## myrtali

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!!
Έχω πολλές μέρες να γράψω, είχα το σεμινάριο 2 βδομάδες, είχα και μια φίλη φιλοξενούμενη το τριήμερο, από διατροφή αφήστε τα!! Όσο για τα κιλά, δεν τόλμησα να ανεβω στην ζυγαριά, είμαι σίγουρη πως έβαλα πίσω το πρώτο κιλάκι, ελπίζω να μην έβαλα κι άλλα!! Θα δούμε το Σάββατο...Προσπαθώ να επανέλθω στο πρόγραμμα αλλά δισκολεύομαι  :Frown: 
Τέλος πάντων, ελπίζω να πάει καλύτερα το πράγμα από αύριο!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλά,δεν είστε οι μόνες...ʼμα προσέξετε,οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα διάγουμε περίοδο ατασθαλιών...
Μάλλον πάλι καμιά συμπαιγνία από πλανήτες θα παίζει...Θα έχει κανέναν ανάδρομο Ερμή...Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται!

----------


## Nefeli-

φύσηξε Πεχλιβάνη μου!!! να μην έχω ανάγκη τα φτερά του...  :Frown:

----------


## myrtali

Καλησπέρα σ'όλη την ομάδα WW!
ʼρχισα πάλι την μέτρηση πόντων, οπότε για σήμερα έχουμε:

Πρωϊνό
1 ποτ. γάλα 1,5% μεγάλο 
2 φέτες σαλάμι μικρές 
30 γρ παρμεζάνα
1,5 κριτσίνι 
Σύνολο 8,5 π

Μεσημεριανό
Τόνος σε νερό μαγειρεμένος με 5 κ.σ. αρακά, 2 κ.σ. ρύζι, λαχανικά,μυρωδικά λεμόνι μουστάρδα και 1 κ.γ. λάδι
1 σαλάτα με 1 κ.σ. λάδι
1 π. κρασί λευκό
Σύνολο 11,5

8,5+11,5=20 π
Υπόλοιπο 4π
Πάντως πεινάω ακομα! Καλό κουράγιο σε όλους

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα!
Ένα πράγμα θα πω, διαβάζοντας όλα τα προηγούμενα ποστ: μην απογοητεύεστε από ημέρες ή και περιόδους που δεν έχετε την επιθυμητή απώλεια. Μείνετε πιστοί στο πρόγραμμα και τα αποτελέσματα θα φανούν. Το χειρότερο πράγμα είναι η απογοήτευση και η παραίτηση. 
Τήρηση ημερολογίου οπωσδήποτε και σωστή μέτρηση των ποσοτήτων/μερίδων. Είναι βασικά κλειδιά για την επιτυχία.
Στα δικά μου τώρα, ημέρα ζυγίσματος η χθεσινή και τα πράγματα έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί. Συγκεκριμένα, από τα 77,1 πήγα στα 77,2 κιλά (+100 γραμμάρια), οπότε για την έκτη και τελευταία εβδομάδα συντήρησης ισχύουν οι ίδιοι πόντοι με την προηγούμενη (33).
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα, 
παιδιά πρέπει να ανασυγκροτηθούμε! ο pk έχει απόλυτο δίκιο, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε να κρατάμε ημερολόγιο!.

χθες και προχθές έκανα 30 λεπτά γυμναστική με dvd και θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω και αύριο. τις μέρες που δεν θα κάνω 30 λεπτά, θα βάζω το dvd που έχει πρόγραμμα 10-15 λεπτών για να κάνω τουλάχιστον κάτι. 

χθες τήρησα τους πόντους που μου αναλογούν και με την γυμναστική έχω πόντους περίσσευμα. σήμερα έχω φάει ήδη 12 ποντους και μου μένουν άλλοι 6. εχω να πάω σε μιά επίσκεψη αλλά ευελπιστώ ότι δεν θα έχει φαγητό. στα γλυκά αντιστέκομαι μιά χαρά, οινόπνευμα δεν πίνω, ξηρούς καρπούς τους αποφεύγω....ε! ελπίζω να πάει καλά. 

λοιπόν, ΑΝΑΣΥΓΚΡΟΤΗΣΗ, ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΩΝ, ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΙΚΗ και ....ΕΜΠΡΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ είναι και η μέρα σήμερα που το θέλει !!!!

φιλιά πολλά.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ,

κορίτσια όσες ατασθαλίες κι αν κάνετε μην αφήνετε το ημερολόγιο. Δρα κατασταλτικά. Όσες φορές το άφησα οδηγήθηκα σε παραίτηση και ξαναφόρτωσα τα κιλά που με πολύ προσπάθεια είχα καταφέρει να χάσω. Επίσης μην αφήνετε και την γυμναστική σας. Δηλαδή μην εγκαταλείπετε εντελώς τις καλές σας συνήθειες γιατί μετά είναι δύσκολο να τις ξαναποκτήσεις. Ο καναπές είναι γλυκός σα μέλι.  :Big Grin:  
Τις ατασθαλίες να τις βλέπετε ως ένα μικρό διάλειμμα. Μην κατηγορείτε τον εαυτό σας, κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος. Αυτή η αυστηρότητα σίγουρα μας οδηγεί στην παραίτηση. Ο πόλεμος δεν χάνεται όταν χάσεις την μάχη μιας , δυό εβδομάδων. Η σημαία της νίκης είναι εκεί και μας περιμένει. Και τι έγινε να την κατακτήσουμε μιά δυό εβδομάδες αργότερα???

Τα δικά μου νέα τώρα, το τρενάκι μου οδηγεί με την όπισθεν αφού φόρτωσα άλλο μισό κιλό σύνολο 1,5 κιλό σε μία εβδομάδα κι ας έκανα το πρόγραμμα σωστά κι ας έκανα και το βάδισμά μου και τα dvd μου. Το 1,5 κιλό οφείλεται στην κατακράτηση υγρών που δημιουργούν τα φάρμακα που παίρνω μου το επιβεβαίωσε σήμερα κι ο γιατρός μου. Φυσικά το έχω ξαναδεί το "έργο". Στην προηγούμενη προσπάθεια είχα "φορτώσει" 5 κιλά σε ένα μήνα, αλλά ήμουν ανυποψίαστη. Δεν πρόσεχα καθόλου και το χειρότερο ήταν ότι μετά δεν έφευγαν με τίποτα. 
Τώρα όμως πιστεύω πως με την βοήθεια της διατροφής ww, (έχω περιορίσει στο ελάχιστο γλυκά και αλάτι) θα τα καταφέρω τουλάχιστον να πάρω όντως μόνο υγρά κι όχι και λίπος.

Βιβή,
εγώ όταν βλέπω μπροστά μου τροφή που ξέρω πως δεν μπορώ ν'αντισταθώ και να φάω το ελάχιστο από αυτήν προσπαθώ να μην τη δοκιμάζω καθόλου. Ειδικά με τους ξηρούς καρπούς, τι να πω? Σκέφτεσαι έλα μωρέ 10 φυστικάκια θα φάω και μετά από λίγο έχεις φάει ένα ολόκληρο μπολάκι.  :Big Grin: 

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα,

τελικά χθες το βράδυ έφαγα λίγα φουντούκια περίπου 20 και 1 μικρό και πολύ ελαφρύ μπισκοτάκι. 
επίσης έφαγα 1 φέτα ψωμί τόστ και μισή φέρα τυρί τόστ. Ετσι πιστεύω ότι έκλεισα του 6π που μου είχαν απομείνει.

σήμερα έφαγα :

1 tost με τυρί και λαχανικά
3 παξιμαδάκια
μακαρόνια με παρμεζάν ( δυστυχώς είχαν βουτυράκι ) 

συνολικά 13 πόντοι και έχω άλλους 5.

δεν θα κάνω όμως γυμναστική διότι έχω έναν πονοκέφαλο, λες και κρατάω τούβλα στο κεφάλι μου. 

φιλιά και καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Nefeli-

έλα παιδιάαααα πάμε μια ανασύνταξη!!! όλοι μαζί!!!!
αύριο καινούργια βδομάδα!!!
εμπρός λοιπόν! για να δούμε παρουσίες!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ
και καλή εβδομάδα να έχουμε.

Σκορπίσαμε μου φαίνεται. 
Εγώ συνεχίζω , το ημερολογιάκι ενημερώνεται σταθερά, από γυμναστική κάνω μόνο γρήγορο περπάτημα τις τελευταίες ημέρες . Η κατακράτηση προς το παρών παραμένει η ίδια, ευτυχώς δεν είχα αύξηση και αισιοδοξώ ότι σύντομα θ'αρχίσει να δείχνει μείωση κι ας συνεχίζω τη λήψη φαρμάκων. Δεν μπορεί....κάτι θα έχω κάψει από λίπος.
Συνεχίστε να προσπαθείτε.
Το καλοκαιράκι είναι προ των πυλών κι η διάθεση φτιάχνει κάθε μέρα και περισσότερο.
Καλή Συνέχεια.

----------


## myrtali

Kαλησπέρα σε όλη την ομάδα!!
Μου φαίνεται έχει δίκιο η Αμαλία πως σκορπίσαμε, που είστε όλες; Είχαμε το πιο ζωντανό post, τώρα είναι εντελως υποτονικό, εξαφανίστηκε και ο p_k που έδεινε το ρυθμό...  :Frown:  Εγώ συνεχίζω πάντως το μέτρημα, αν και έχω πολλές λιγούρες και ακόμα πιο πολλούς πειρασμούς (στους οποίους όπως θα δείτε υποκύπτω)!

Πρωϊνό
1 γιαουρτάκι 2% 2π
1 φ. ψωμί τόστ σίκαλης 1π
1 φ. γαλοπούλα βραστή 1π


Δεκατιανό
3/4 κουλούρι 3π

Σνακ
1 γιαουρτάκι 2% 2π

Μεσημεριανό
Τόνος νερού μαγειρεμένος με λαχανικά , 4 κ. ρύζι μαύρο, κρέμα γάλακτος 3% και τυρί κρέμα 3% 7,5 π

Απογευματινό
γκοφρέτα σοκολάτα 5π

Σύνολο 21,5π
24-21,5=2,5π υπόλοιπο, ίσα ίσα για μια σαλάτα το βράδυ !

----------


## Nefeli-

μιααα χαράααα!!!! εγώ σήμερα έφαγα ένα τόστ και τώρα σκέφτομαι τι άλλο... ΑΝΑΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ ... ας ασχοληθώ με αυτά που μπορώ να ψιλοχειριστώ παρά μ'αυτά που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χειριστεί κανείς!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> μιααα χαράααα!!!! εγώ σήμερα έφαγα ένα τόστ και τώρα σκέφτομαι τι άλλο... ΑΝΑΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ ... ας ασχοληθώ με αυτά που μπορώ να ψιλοχειριστώ παρά μ'αυτά που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χειριστεί κανείς!!!


Αν προς το παρόν βρίσκεσαι στο επίπεδο του να χειρίζεσαι ένα τοστ,δε νομίζω πως είμαστε για απερίσκεπτα ρίσκα και άλματα στο σάντουιτς...
Καλύτερα να φας ακόμα ένα τοστ,που το έχεις και βλέπουμε στην πορεία...Αυτό που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι σταδιακά ν'αυξάνεις τα υλικά μέσα...
Σιγά σιγά όμως,ε;Και να μεσολαβούν αρκετές ώρες ανάμεσα... ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΕΣ!!!!!!!!!! Πόσο μάλλον για βασιλικές κορώνες...
Καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου!Η σκέψη μου και οι προσευχές μου μαζί σου!Μην τα παρατάς...όλοι είμαστε στο πλάϊ σου!Φιλάκια!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!
Δεν εξαφανίστηκα, μπαίνω καθημερινά και διαβάζω όλα τα ποστ, δεν είχα όμως το χρόνο να γράψω, εξαιτίας πολλών υποχρεώσεων.
Βλέπω συνεχίζετε κανονικά το πρόγραμμα, μην απογοητεύεστε όμως αν βλέπετε μικρή ή καθόλου απώλεια. Τα κιλά θα φύγουν αν το πρόγραμμα εφαρμοστεί κανονικά. Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η απογοήτευση είναι ο χειρότερος σύμβουλος! Προχωράμε πάντα μπροστά!
Ολοκλήρωσα και τις έξι εβδομάδες της συντήρησης και στο σημερινό ζύγισμα η ζυγαριά έδειξε 77,4 κιλά, δηλαδή +200 γραμμάρια σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα. Πολύ καλά.
Το βάρος πλέον σταθεροποιήθηκε και πρέπει όλες τις αρχές σωστής και υγιεινής διατροφής να τις εφαρμόζω από τώρα και στο εξής καθημερινά, ώστε να διατηρηθώ σ' αυτά τα κιλά.
Για μια ακόμη φορά ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση όλους αυτούς τους μήνες και εύχομαι σε όλους/ες και στον καθένα/μια χωριστά καλή επιτυχία και καλή δύναμη!
Θα συνεχίσω να σημειώνω τι τρώω στο μπλοκάκι μου, μια και είναι ο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος για να ωρισκόμαστε υπό έλεγχο. Ακούω πολλούς να λένε ότι είναι κουραστικό να σημειώνουν και να γράφουν, διαφωνώ όμως ριζικά! Δεν παίρνει πάνω από 1-2 λεπτά να πάρεις το στυλό και να σημειώσεις τι έφαγες και σας διαβεβαιώ ότι από τις 13 Μαϊου του 2008 που ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα, δεν υπήρξε μέρα χωρίς να καταγράψω τι έφαγα. Βοηθάει πάρα πολύ.
Και μια και μιλάμε για καταγραφή, ας γράψω τι έφαγα σήμερα, μέχρι στιγμής:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
30 γρ. κουλουράκια βουτύρου
20 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ

2 μικρά κουλούρια Θεσσαλονίκης

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 μερ. μακαρόνια με τυρί και σάλτσα ντομάτας
Σαλ. ντομάτα με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
1 φέτα ψωμί για τοστ
10 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ

1 μπάρα δημητριακών

Να είστε καλά, καλή συνέχεια και θα προσπαθώ να γράφω καθημερινά!  :Smile:

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα και από εμένα. 

pk σταμάτησε και η συντήρηση ; αισθάνεσαι πιο ελεύθερος τώρα ;

εγώ δεν έγραψα τόσες μέρες διότι έχω απογοητευθεί πολύ που δεν χάνω..μου πέρασαν και σκέψεις για χημική δίαιτα αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν μπορώ να πάω σε τέτοια καταπίεση. απλά, κάνω το εξής : γράφω καθημερινά και πόντους ww και θερμίδες. επίσης κάνω γυμναστική από τα dvd για τουλάχιστον 30 λεπτά αλλά τους πόντους που εξοικονομώ δεν τους τρώω μέσα στην ημέρα. 
προσπαθώ να πειθαρχώ στα τσιμπολογήματα. Χθες τα πήγα πολύ καλά, συγκεκριμένα : 

έφαγα 2 παξιμαδάκια που έχουν 122 θερμίδες και τα υπολόγισα 4π ( θυμηθείτε ότι τα υπολόγιζα λιγότερους..η κλέφτρα).
1 αχλάδι 
επίσης 1 τόστ με τυρί και λαχανικά 155 θ και 3π.
50 γρ. ψωμί 120θ και 2π

το απόγευμα έκανα γυμναστική και μασούλησα 1 καρότο. Είπα ότι θα φάω το κυρίως γεύμα το βράδυ που με πιάνουν οι αδυναμίες μου. έτσι το βράδυ έφαγα μία σαλάτα λάχανο, καρότο, ντομάτα, αγγούρι, και έβαλα μέσα :

3 παξιμαδάκια κρίθινα 165θ και 3π
μισή μερίδα γίγαντες αλάδωτους 90 γρ. 210 θ και 4,5 π
50 γρ. φέτα μίλνερ 85θ και 1,5π

και εκεί που είπα να δώ μήπως σε όλα αυτά χωράει καμιά κουταλιά λάδι ανακάλυψα ότι είχα φτάσει τους 18π και τις 1000 θερμίδες ( εγώ με τόσες χάνω, το ξέρω ) και δεν έβαλα λάδι. 

σήμερα έφαγα μόνο 1 παξιμαδάκι και το τόστ ( συνολικά 210 θερμίδες και 5π) και θα κρατηθώ να φάω το κυρίως γεύμα το βράδυ. 
θα κεράσω όμως τον εαυτό μου ένα Σουδάκι που έχω στο σπίτι και του έχω αδυναμία...

φιλιά πολλά.

----------


## p_k

Βιβή, σίγουρα νιώθω πιο ελεύθερος!
Δεν πρόκειται να κάνω όμως λάθη του παρελθόντος και να τα βάλω πάλι τα κιλά, θα υπάρχει έλεγχος.
Τώρα όσον αφορά εσένα, μήπως τρως λιγότερο απ' όσο πρέπει;
1000 μόνο θερμίδες;
Έκανες σωστά το ερωτηματολόγιο να υπολογίσεις τους πόντους που δικαιούσαι;
Μήπως αυτή είναι η αιτία της "στασιμότητας";

----------


## MariaV

Kαλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους σας!!!! Είμαι καινούργια στην παρέα σας αν και κατα καιρούς μπαίνω και σας διαβάζω. Εχθές ξεκίνησα να διαβάσω τα posts για τα WW και πραγματικά με ξεσηκώσατε βρε παιδιά!!! Ειδικά p_k, Amal&#237;a, Nefeli τί να σας πώ είστε πραγματικοί motivators και μπράβο για αυτά που καταφέρνετε μέρα με τη μέρα. Καλά ειδικά για σένα p_k..... δεν έχω λόγια, μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!
Πρέπει να σας πώ ότι έχω... μάλλον είχα χάσει 8 κιλά με αυτό το σύστημα πριν κλείσουν στην Ελλάδα αλλά δυστυχώς τα ξαναπήρα και με το παραπάνω κλαψ!! Τώρα έχω να χάσω σχεδόν 20 και δεν το πιστεύω πώς έφτασα μέχρι εδώ. Ομως διαβάζοντάς σας χθές (έχω μείνει στη σελίδα 28 χιχιχι) πραγματικά με κάνατε να ξαναβγάλω τα τεφτέρια μου και να ξαναμπώ στο πρόγραμμα απο ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!

p_k ελπίζω να συνεχίσεις να μπαίνεις στο foroum να μου δίνεις κουράγιο αλλά και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι. Σας χρειάζομαι παιδάκια!! Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας!

----------


## MariaV

Συγνώμη άλλαξα το τίκερ μου. Προτιμώ να βλέπω τί έχω χάσει παρά τί με περιμένει ακόμα  :Frown: 





Created by MyFitnessPal.com - Free Calorie Counter

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλά έκανες Μαρία. Καλώς όρισες και καλή αρχή στην προσπάθεια! Αν είσαι συνεπής στην δίαιτα όπως ο p_k θα τα καταφέρεις. Κι αφού έχειs την εμπειρία από παλιά τότε σίγουρα γνωρίζεις πολύ καλύτερα πόσο καλά δουλεύει η δίαιτα των weight watchers. Εγώ προσπαθώ να την μάθω και όλο απογοητεύομαι κι όλο την ξαναρχίζω. Που θα πάει, θα στρώσω!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά , εσείς που ξεκινάτε κι εσείς που συνεχίζετε... επίσης εσείς που σταματάτε και ξαναρχίζετε (για μένα αυτό) χεχεχεχε

σήμερα έφαγα: 
2 φρυγανιές 3π
2 φέτες τυρί 2π
2 γαλοπούλα 2π
1 μήλο

μένουν 14π

----------


## alalumaki

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα WW και καλό μήνα......

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> καλημέρα σας! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά , *επίσης εσείς που σταματάτε και ξαναρχίζετε* (για μένα αυτό) χεχεχεχε
> 
> σήμερα έφαγα: 
> 2 φρυγανιές 3π
> 2 φέτες τυρί 2π
> 2 γαλοπούλα 2π
> 1 μήλο
> 
> μένουν 14π


Ψιτ κι εγώ είμαι εδώ! Μην νομίζεις ότι το περνάς μόνη σου!  :Wink: 

alalumaki καλό μήνα

----------


## Nefeli-

καλό μήνα κορίτσια! Μαρία το να είμαστε σταθερές σε μία αδυναμία μας είναι κι αυτό ένα δείγμα σταθερότητας! χεχεχε
αλαλουμάαααακιιιιιιι!!!! καλά είσαι;  :Smile:

----------


## MariaV

Καλημέρα κορίτσια.

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω "τσιμπίσει" 6 πόντους.

1 μήλο 0
καφέ 1 (υπολόγισα τη ζάχαρη αν και δικαιούμαι 3 κγ "δωρεάν")

90 γρ. σουβλάκι κοτόπουλο 3
χόρτα με 2 κγ λαδάκι 2

Σας παρακαλώ απο τώρα, αν κάτι υπολογίζω λάθος να μου το λέτε γιατί έχω πολύ καιρό να κάνω το πρόγραμμα και σίγουρα κάτι θα μου ξεφύγει και ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

ΥΓ Τα smilies δεν μου δουλεύουν!

----------


## chrys

Καλημερα Mariav!

Το μηλο , οπως σχεδον ολα τα φρουτα, εχει 1 ποντο. Το πορτοκαλι 0.5.
Η ζαχαρη εχει 0.5 το κουταλακι του γλυκου.Απο εκει κι επειτα υπολογιζεις τον καφε αναλογα με τα κουταλακια της ζαχαρης που προσθετεις.

Καλη και σταθερη επιτυχιαααααααα!!!!

----------


## MariaV

Γειά σου chrys,

εγώ κάνω το σύστημα flexipoints όπου τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά έχουν 0 πόντους, εκτός από λίγες εξαιρέσεις όπως σταφύλι, σύκα, αρακάς, πατάτα και 1-2 άλλα. Εσύ μάλλον κάνεις το πιό παλιό που τα υπολογίζαμε όλα., για δες το όμως και το flexi γιατί τρώς περισσότερο και υπολογίζεις λιγότερους πόντους, κάπου είδα ότι το έχουν βάλει οι παλαιότεροι-ες στο φορουμ.

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως. Καλή σου μέρα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

0,5 πόντους έχει 1ΚΣ ζάχαρη κι όχι 1κγ.

----------


## chrys

Mαρια , εχω τα βιβλιαρακια με τους ποντους και εχει τη ζαχαρη 0.5 ποντους το 1 κ.γλ.

Μηπως εχεις κι εσυ το συστημα flexi οπως η MariaV και εκει ισχυει το 1κ.σ 0.5 ποντος??

Ισως να ειναι κι αυτο...δεν ξερω.. Γενικα δεν ξερω το συστημα flexi, απλα του ειχα ριξει μια ματια παλιοτερα στο site των ww.

----------


## chrys

Mariav νομιζω οτι το flexi συστημα ειναι αυτο που σου δινει περισσοτερη ποσοτητα τροφης, αλλα απο συγκεκριμενες ομαδες?? Αυτη την εντυπωση εχω , απο τοτε που διαβασα γι αυτο στο site του ww.

Ευχαριστω παντως! Γιατι οχι? Θα του ριξω ξανα μια ματια!
Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## MariaV

Ναι στο flexi έτσι είναι 1 ΚΣ 0,5 πόντους. Γιαυτό σου λέω είναι πιό καλό  :Wink:  Συμφέρει!

----------


## chrys

mariav αν εχεις χρονο μπες λιγο στο τσατ

----------


## MariaV

Chrys απ'ότι έχω δει στα sites τους, στο εξωτερικό υπάρχει το Core Plan και το Flexi. Νομίζω πως το core είναι αυτό που λες με τις ομάδες, αλλά εντό στο Ελλαντα μας έδειξαν μόνο το flexi αλλά κανένα πρόβλημα γιατί τρώς απ'όλα και έχεις και αποτέλεσμα. Τώρα απ?'τι είδα έχουν βγάλει το momentum program αλλά να σου πώ την αλήθεια, αφού δεν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα πια δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη από το ίντερνετ! Οπότε παραμένω στο παλιό καλό δοκιμασμένο flexi.

----------


## MariaV

Πού είναι το τσατ; Κάτσε να το βρω γιατί είμαι και λίγο άσχετη!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326

Σε αυτό τα κορίτσια έχουν βάλει όλα όσα περιέχει το βιβλιαράκι. Πάντως συνεχώς αλλάζουν τις μετρήσεις ανάλογα με το τι νέο κυκλοφορεί. Καλό θα είναι να μην μπερδευόμαστε και να παραμένουμε σταθερές σε ότι έχουμε.

Μαρία έχε υπ'όψιν ότι το πρόγραμμα σου δίνει για 0 πόντους 3 διαφορετικά πράγματα απ'την ανάλογη λίστα. Έτσι δεν είναι; Ίσως να το λέει και το βιβλιαράκι σου αυτή την λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## chrys

ευχαριστουμε Maria!!! 

Πολυ κατατοπιστικο!

----------


## MariaV

Μαρία δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν είναι για 3 διαφορετικά πράγματα ή 3 ποσότητες από 1 τρόφιμο. Θα πρέπει να το κοιτάξω και θα σου πώ. Τώρα τα ξεσκονίζω κι εγώ, είχαν πιάσει αράχνες τα κιτάπια μου!

----------


## MariaV

ΜΕΧΡΙ 3 ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ - 0 ΠΟΝΤΟΙ
-να με τριούνται με κοφτή κουταλιά-

αλεύρι 1κ.γ
ασπράδι αυγού 1κ.γ
γραβιέρα, έμενταλ, παρμεζάνα τριμμένα 1κ.γ
ζάχαρη 1κ.γ
κέτσαπ 1κ.γ
κρέμα γάλακτος με 15% λιπαρά 1κ.γ
κρέμα γάλακτος με 5 ή 8% λιπαρά, 1κ.γ
πελτές τομάτας, 1κ.γ
πράσινες ελιές, 2
φρουκτόζη, 1κ.γ

Δεν ξέρω βρε Μαρία μου, σαν πολλά μου φαίνονται. Φαντάσου να τρώς -λέμε τώρα- όλα αυτά, στο τέλος της μέρας μαζέυονται πολλά. Πιστέυω πως πρέπει να διαλέγεις 1 απ'όλα, δηλαδή ή 3 κγ ζάχαρη ή 6 ελιές πράσινες κοκ. Τί λές;

----------


## MariaV

Μπερδέυτηκα πάλι. Εννοεί μέχρι 3 τροφές στην ποσότητα που αναφέρει Ή 1 τροφή x3 "μερίδες" την ημέρα;;;; Ζαλίστηκα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Mα το γράφει: Μέχρι 3 την ημέρα.
Ας πούμε σήμερα μπορείς να έχεις: 1κγ ζάχαρη, 1κγ κέτσαπ & 1κγ παρμεζάνα. Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να διαλέξεις 1 τρόφιμο, 3 φορές την ημέρα.

----------


## MariaV

Συγνώμη, τώρα είδα την απάντησή σου. Ναι μάλλον έχεις δίκιο  :Frown:

----------


## MariaV

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο!! Το Κατίκι Δομοκού που μ'αρέσει πολύ πόσους πόντους έχει στα 30 γρ.;; Πείτε μου ότι είναι 2 πόντοι στα 100 γρ πληηηηηζ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Τα 30γρ. φαντάζομαι θα έχουν 1 πόντο. Γιατί σε θερμίδες είναι 55.

----------


## MariaV

Αλήθεια;;; Τί ωραία!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!
MariaV, σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και σου εύχομαι καλή αρχή! Καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθειά σου!
Λοιπόν, στο θέμα που προέκυψε με τις μέχρι 3 την ημέρα τροφές, σαφώς και μπορεί κάποιος να πάρει 3 κ.γ. ζάχαρη ή 1κ.γ. ζάχαρη, 2 πράσινες ελιές, 1 κ.γ. κέτσαπ ή ακόμη 2 κ.γ. ζάχαρη και 1 κ.γ. κέτσαπ. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός, όπως θέλετε επιλέγετε τις τροφές, αρκεί οι ημερήσιες επιλογές σας να μην ξεπερνούν τις 3. Αν τις ξεπεράσουν, θα πρέπει να υπολογίσετε τους πόντους.
Εγώ για παράδειγμα, έβαζα (και βάζω) καθημερινά στους 3 καφέδες που πίνω, από 1 κ.γ. ζάχαρη (κοφτό), χωρίς να υπολογίζω πόντους.

----------


## MariaV

p-k σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα και σ'ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση. Εγώ την τελευταία φορά που έκανα το πρόγραμμα υπολόγιζα τα 3 κγ ζαχαρη που έβαζα στον καφέ 0 πόντους (τον πίνω και γλυκό βλέπεις αλλιώς δεν τον ευχαριστιέμαι). Αν έπινα και δεύτερο υπολόγιζα πια κανονικά τη ζάχαρη. Αυτό είναι το λίγότερο βέβαια μπορστά σε αυτό το βουνό που έχω να αντιμετωπίσω αλλά τέλος πάντως είπαμε...φασούλι το φασούλι. Βλέπω και αυτό το τίκερ μου και λέω "θα κατέβεις, δεν θα κατέβεις άτιμο;;;"

Πάντως σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και έχουμε και συνέχεια βεβαίως βεβαίως!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα να έχουμε. 

καλή αρχή για όσους ξεκινούν το πρόγραμμα αυτό διότι το βρίσκω πολύ καλό και ελεύθερο. Η συμβουλή μου είναι να επιδιώκουμε να κερδίζουμε πόντους bonus από κάποια αθλητική δραστηριότητα. Και το σώμα φτιάχνουμε, και ενεργοποιουμε τον μεταβολισμό αλλά και έχουμε περιθώριο να ξεφύγουμε κάποια μέρα και ιδιαίτερα τα Σαββατοκύριακα.

pk μου, μάλλον σωστά έχω υπολογίσει ότι πρέπει να λαμβάνω 18π. απλά κάποιες φορές μου είναι δύσκολο και ξεφεύγω 1-2 πόντους. 
έχω κολλήσει...αφάνταστα καθώς ξέρεις. Μου αρέσει που έλεγα ότι θα χάσω άλλα 3 κιλά μέχρι το Πάσχα. Λες να τα χάσω μέχρι την Δευτέρα...παρουσία ; 

τέλος πάντων, έβαλα και ένα μισάωρο αθλητικό χθες και προχθες ( σήμερα δεν θα κάνω) και πιστεύω να αλλάξει κάτι . 

σήμερα έφαγα τα παξιμαδάκια και το τόστ που μου δίνουν μέχρι στιγμής 7π και 280 θερμίδες. Για μετά έχω μακαρονάκια!!!!!!γιούπι!!!!!!!

φιλιά σε όλους..

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ κι από μένα
Να καλως όρίσω κι εγώ την φίλη μας την MARIAV και να της ευχηθώ να κατακτήσει τον στόχο της το συντομότερο δυνατό

Πάντως κι εγώ είμαι της γνώμης να επιμένεται με το σύστημα flexipoints αφού και εύκολο στην εφαρμογή του και το κυριότερο είναι δοκιμασμένο και έχουμε απώλειες και μεγάλες επιτυχίες όπως αυτή του p-k.

Βιβή μου,
πάντως 1000 θερμίδες την ημέρα είναι λίγες πολύ λίγες. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνεται κι έχεις κολλήσει τόσο πολύ!!! :Frown:  Μήπως τρως πολλούς υδατάνθρακες? Λένε πως η λήψη πολλών υδατανθράκων καθυστερεί την απώλεια. 
Πάντως μην εγκαταλείψεις με τίποτα. Κάνε διάφορες αλλαγές στην διατροφή σου μη τρως καθημερινά τις ίδιες περίπου τροφές για να ξεγελάσεις τον οργανισμό σου. Που θα πάει θα ξεκολλήσει.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## myrtali

Kαλησπέρα σε όλη την ομάδα!!
MariaV καλώς ήρθες, έτσι αποφασισμένη όπως είσαι είμαι σίγυρη πως θα τα πας πολύ καλά με το πρόγραμμά σου.Καλή επιτυχία.
Το σύστημα των flexipoints εμένα μου φαίνεται βολικό, σου δίνει μια αίσθηση ελευθερίας, σαν να μην κάνεις δίαιτα, τις καλές μέρες δηλαδή, γιατί τις κακές, προσωπικά, ενδίδω σε γλυκά χωρίς να μπορώ να κρατήσω το μέτρο...Σήμερα φαίνεται να είναι καλή μέρα...Έχουμε:

Πρωϊνό
1 μπωλ με γάλα 0% και δημητριακά ολικής 4π

Σνακ
1 γιαουρτάκι 0% με γεύσι κεράσι 1π

Γεύμα
Πατατοσαλάτα με πατάτες βραστές, λαχανικά, μουστάρδα, λεμόνι και 1 1/2 κ. λάδι 6π

Ως τώρα 11π, υπόλοιπο 13

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα κι απο εμενα.
Αυτες της μερες δεν γραφω το μενου διατροφης μου αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες δεν περναω τους ποντους μου, απο την Δευτερα ξεκινησα και περπατημα περιπου 2 ωρες την μερα, ευχομαι και ελπιζω το σαββατο να εχω καλα αποτελεσματα...
Βιβη μαλλον φταιει αυτο που λεει η ΑΜΑΛΙΑ για τους υδατανθρακες, το εχω παθει κι εγω, δεν εχανα με τιποτα και πεινουσα παρα πολλυ. Μετα τις Αποκριες ξεκινησα νηστεια και ενω εκανα διαιτα και δεν περναγα τους ποντους μου, επειδη η διαιτα μου ηταν πλουσια σε υδατανθρακες η ζυγαρια δεν κουναγε ευκολα, απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα που σταματησα την νηστεια ολα πανε καλυτερα, τελικα οι υδατανθρακες χρειαζονται μετρο και στο ww.
καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας!!!

----------


## chrys

Δεν το ειχα υποψην μου αυτο με τους υδατανθρακες...μμμμ ευχαριστω marikaki!
Σωστα! Μπορει να "τρως" λιγους ποντους αλλα αμα ειναι υδατανθρακουχοι, τοτε μαλλον δε γινεται και πολυ καλη δουλεια..

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά
σήμερα ήταν μία πολύ καλή μέρα κατά την οποία τηρησα το όριο των πόντων μου.
περπάτησα και 40 λεπτά... παρα τίποτα  :Smile: 
παραθέτω σταθερά 81κιλά αντίστασης στον αέρα αλλά έχω κι ένα χάρτη ν'ακολουθήσω μέχρι τον δικό μου θησαυρό, οπότε καλή μου βαρκούλα πρέπει να σαλπάρουμε! Οι προγονοι μου οι πειρατές μου έστειλαν τις οδηγίες και τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα που θα με μυήσουν στο μαγικό αυτό ταξίδι μέσω μιας πολύ σοφής μάντισσας (γνωστή και ως μαγισσούλα Ναντίν) και περιμένουν να συνεχίσω την παράδοση. Ψάχνω το φίλτρο που θα με μεταμορφώσει σε γοργόνα ... χεχεχεχ Χάϊντε Πεχλιβάνη μου!!! Χάϊντε Μαγισσούλα μου!  :Smile:  (δεν είμα εγώ η Νεφέλη αν και τπτ δεν είναι τυχαίο χεχεχε) "...Αρχίζοντας, πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι μία μάγισσα δεν φαίνεται από τα ρούχα ή τα αξεσουάρ που φοράει, ή από τα όσα λέει. «Η μάγισσα φοριέται στην καρδιά» όπως λένε και οι Wiccans."

----------


## obelix

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ Κ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ! ΕΙΧΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ Κ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ WW ΠΡΙΝ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΤΕ 9 ΚΙΛΑ ( ΑΠΟ 77-69), ΜΕΤΑ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑΝ Κ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΑ ΜΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΧΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΩΝ WW, Κ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ 6, ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 63 ΚΙΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΧΩ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ Κ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ 69 Κ ΕΔΩ Κ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΟΥΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ Κ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΜΙΣΟ ΚΙΛΟ Κ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Νεφέλη, μου θυμίζεις την Πετρούλα, έτσι όπως τα λες!  :Big Grin: 

οbelix καλώς όρισες και μπράβο για το ξεκίνημα. Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

OBELIX,
ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ. 
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ.
ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΩΝ WW ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ.
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

NA ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΜΟΥ
αν και εξακολουθω να παίρνω τα φάρμακα που "φουσκώνουν" έχασα 700 γρ. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτή η απώλεια οφείλετε στην εφαρμογή του προγράμματος ww.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σας WWπαιδες!Τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς και τα φιλιά μου!Ήρθα να κολλήσω μια αφίσα στον σύλλογο σας,αν μου επιτρέπετε...
Οργανώνουμε συνάντηση στη Θεσ/νίκη την Παρασκευή 10/4/09 γύρω στις 16:00' με 17:00' με τη συμμετοχή δύο-προς το παρόν-μελών σας,
της Μυρτάλης και της Πετρούλας,κατά κόσμον Νεφέλη!Αν κάποιος άλλος βορειοελλαδίτης ενδιαφέρεται,ας έρθει στα γραφεία μας --->ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΗ 
για να καταλήξουμε στις λεπτομέρειες(μέρας,ώρας,τό ου κλπ)Ευχαριστώ και καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σας!Byeeeeeeee

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!  :Smile: 
Obelix, καλώς ήρθες και καλή επιτυχία!
Αμαλία, συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια! Χίλια μπράβο!!!!!
Συνέχισε κανονικά και θα μπεις σε ρυθμό, ήδη η καλή αρχή έχει γίνει!
Μπράβο σε όλους!
Εγώ τηρώ με συνέπεια όλες τις αρχές διατροφής και προσπαθώ να βάζω όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερη κίνηση στη μέρα μου, κυρίως με γρήγορο περπάτημα.
Πιστεύω ότι από τη στιγμή που θα ολοκληρωθεί η συντήρηση, είανι θέμα απλών και βασικών κινήσεων για να διατηρηθεί το σωστό βάρος:

Υγιεινή διατροφή με ποικιλία τροφών και ισορροπία
Πολύ νερό
Θετική στάση και διάθεση
Κίνηση στη ζωή μας

Όλα με μέτρο, το σοφότερο όσων είχαν πει οι πρόγονοί μας:
"ΜΕΤΡΟΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ". Σε όλα.
Καλημέρα και να έχετε ένα τέλειο και φωτεινό Σαββατοκύριακο!

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας ! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά. την Παρασκευή 10/4/09 γύρω στις 16:00' με 17:00' σε κεντρικό σημείο της Θεσσαλονίκης θα μοιράζω αυτόγραφα για τους φανς μου!!! Μαρία εσύ θα με καταλάβεις ... θα είμαι ντυμένη νοσοκόμα και θα έχω ένα κόκκινο φιογκάκι στην ξανθιά αλογοουρά μου!! για τον p_k θα κρατάω τα βραβεία που του αξίζουν από την ομάδα μας. την ναντίν θα την κρατάω από το χέρι ενώ όλοι σας πρέπει να κρατάτε για μέν από ένα ταψί τρίγωνα πανοράματος!

----------


## obelix

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΑ! Κ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΟΥΛΑ Κ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΟΥΛΑ Κ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΑ ΜΙΑ COCA-COLA ΑΝΤΙ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑΣ ΒΙΕΝΟΥΑ! ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΙΚΗ, ΘΑ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΩ ΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ... ΑΛΛΑ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ 0 ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ Κ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ, Η ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ Η Κ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΘΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΑ, ΕΤΣΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΣΤΑ WW! Η ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΥΧΙΑ, Η ΣΥΝΕΧΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΕΙ 100% ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΜΑΣ! ΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΓΤ ΟΛΟ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΤΣΟΥΚΕΛΑ Κ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ!! ΚΑΛΟ Σ/Κ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλημερούδια...ξύπνησα νωρίς σήμερα.

σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις συμβουλές και νομίζω ότι έχετε δίκιο με τους υδατάνθρακες. θα προσπαθήσω να τους περιορίσω και όταν τρώω τα μακαρόνια να περιορίζομαι σε μία λογική μερίδα!!
παράλληλα με τους πόντους, κρατάω και θερμίδες και αυτό μου δίνει μία αίσθηση του τι τρώω. για παράδειγμα τις 2 μέρες που έφαγα 2 πιάτα μακαρόνια, έφτασα τις 1600 θερμίδες και εγώ για να χάσω μισό κιλό την εβδομάδα πρέπει να τρώω λιγότερες από 1200θ. 
χθες τα πήγα πολύ καλά και έφαγα και λιγότερους πόντους. η ζυγαριά χθες το πρωί έδειχνε τα ίδια αλλά..θα παλέψω σκληρά μέχρι το Πάσχα μπας και χάσω τα , ακόμα 3 κιλά που είχα σαν στόχο ( πράγμα απίθανο !)

ήθελα να ρωτήσω τον ρΚ τώρα που κάνεις συντήρηση μετράς ακόμη πόντους και τους καταγράφεις ; ή απλά πλεόν μπορείς να υπολογίσεις ; 

φιλιά πολλά.

----------


## p_k

Βιβή, είναι σίγουρο ότι πλέον μπορώ να υπολογίσω και πόντους, αλλά και ποσότητες τροφής (πχ. μπορώ να κόψω 50 γρ. ψωμί με το μάτι, με μεγάλη ακρίβεια), αλλά για να νιώθω ασφάλεια καταγράφω καθημερινά τι τρώω και θα το ακολουθήσω για κάποιο διάστημα.

----------


## obelix

ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΠΡΩΤΗΣ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑΣ-->-1.1KG! ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 67.9 Κ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 57!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα, 

τα πήγα αρκετά καλά το Σαββατοκύριακο αν και δεν γυμνάστηκα. 

συνεχίζω να υπολογίζω και πόντους και θερμίδες ( μήπως και αυτό με συγκρατήσει από την ποσότητα των υδατανθράκων που παίρνω). έτσι σήμερα έχω φάει :

1 παξιμαδάκι 20 γρ αντιστοιχεί σε 1π και 80θ
1 τόστ μόνο τυρί και λαχανικά = 3π και 155 θ
χόρτα με μία κ.σ. λάδι = 2π και 155 θ
30 γρ. φέτα μίλνερ = 1π και 50θ
30 γρ. ψωμί = 2π και 80θ

σύνολο μέχρι τώρα 9π και 520 θερμίδες

Α! έκανα και 30 λεπτά γυμναστική από dvd , έντονη. 

καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Nefeli-

φίλοι μου ... ο έρωτας, η φιλία, η αγάπη, η φροντίδα.... όλα μα όλα τελικά περνάνε από το στομάχι! θέλει καρδιά, σθένος, αντοχή και πείσμα ν'αγαπάς και να κάνεις διατροφή! χεχεχε δεν τα παρατάμε, δεν τα παρατάμε!!! ψηλά τα λάβαρα και πάαααμεεεεε !!!! αν σας πω για τους πόντους μου θα τρομάξετε οπότε ας ακούσουμε τις ανάγκες μου!!! χεχεχε
Έχω ανάγκη...

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλημέρα,

ψιλοχαθήκαμε και πρέπει να επανέλθουμε στο τόπικ..τι λέτε ; 

σήμερα είναι ημέρα ζυγίσματος αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω ζυγιστεί..δεν νομίζω να δω καμία διαφορά.

επίσης αυτή την εβδομάδα τα πήγα πολύ καλά,και σε πόντους και σε θερμίδες και δεν στερήθηκα τίποτα. ισως την Πέμπτη να έχω ξεφύγει αλλά δεν πειράζει. 
το θέμα είναι ότι με έχει κουράσει αυτή η στασιμότητα αλλά όμως όχι και σε βαθμό να σταματήσω την σωστή διατροφή . Αλλά όμως...γιατί ρε γ..το ; τι κάνω λάθος ; 

προσπάθησα να μετριάσω τους υδατάνθρακες αλλά δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω τόσο πολύ και το ψωμί. Πάντα όμως μετρημένο. 
και τα μακαρόνια που έφαγα χθες τα μέτρησα κανονικά και έφαγα μία μερίδα. 

ενδεικτικά η λήψη υδατανθράκων μέσα στην εβδομάδα ήταν η εξής : 

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 20σε γρ. παξιμάδι, 2 φέτες τοστ,50 γρ.ψωμί, ρύζι 4κσ, 1 κουλούρι πασχαλινό
ΤΡΙΤΗ 1 κουλούρι πασχαλινό ,4 φέτες τόστ, 50 γρ. ψωμί
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 1 Κουλούρι πασχαλινό, 2 φέτες τόστ, 50 γρ. ψωμί , ρύζι 8κσ
ΠΕΜΠΤΗ δεν έχω καταγράψει γιατί και ψωμί έφαγα και 1 μικρό τσουρεκάκι
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 1 κουλουρι Θεσσ, μακαρόνια μία μερίδα, ντακάκια, 2 μικρες αραβικές πίτες 20 γρ.

πειτε μου την γνώμη σας, είναι μεγάλη ποσότητα σε καθημερινή βάση ;

όσοι κάνατε WW σας είχαν πει ορισμένη ποσότητα υδατανθράκων καθημερινά ( δηλαδή του ψωμιού ) ή αρκεί να ήσασταν μέσα στα όρια των πόντων ; 

θα μπω αργότερα να σας γράψω αν έχασα τίποτα ( να επισημάνω εδώ ότι έχω την κλασική ζυγαριά και όχι την ψηφιακή και μπορεί να έχω κάποια απόκλιση γραμμαρίων, αλλά αυτό δεν με ενδιαφέρει διότι θέλω να χάσω κιλά και όχι γραμμάρια )

καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Βιβούλα μου τρως πολύ μα πάρα πολύ ψωμί! Το weight watchers συνιστά 2 μερίδες ημερησίως. Κι από παλιά εγώ ξέρω ότι μια μερίδα ψωμί μπορείς να την αντικαταστήσεις ή με μακαρόνια ή με ρύζι ή με πατάτα. Αν ξεφύγεις και μια μέρα θελήσεις να φας μια επιπλέον μερίδα πάντα στα όρια των πόντων δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος. Όμως για δοκίμασε κι έτσι για μια βδομαδούλα και θα δεις!  :Wink:

----------


## chrys

Βιβη καλημερα! Το συστημα ww που ακολουθω εγω, προτεινει τα εξης

1.Να προσεχουμε τις μεριδες των φαγητων(οχι γεματα πιατα εννοει προφανως)
2.Να επιλεξουμε 5 μεριδες φρουτα και λαχανικα μαζι ,τουλαχιστον
3.Να επιλεξουμε 2 τουλαχιστον μεριδες γαλακτοκομικων
4.Ν συμπεριλαβουμε στη διατροφη μας τροφες πλουσιες σε πρωτεινες(οχι σε υδατανθρακες)
5.Να επιλεξουμε μια πιοκιλια τροφων ολικης αλεσης.

Για το τελευταιο που ανεφερα, προσεξε το εξης. Δε λεει να μην τρωμε υδατανθρακες,αλλα να τους παιρνουμε απο προιοντα ολικης, χωρις παλι αυτο να σημαινει οτι θα καταναλωνουμε ποσοτητα..

Ολα αυτα που ανεφερα επι καθημερινης βασεως παντα.
Η γνωμη η δικη μου-απο πειρα σου το λεω- ειναι να μειωσεις οσο πιο πολυ μπορεις τους υδατανθρακες(ανεξαρτητα αν ειναι ολικης η οχι, παχαινουν το ιδιο).

Παραδειγμα την Παρασκευη , οπως εγραψες πιο πανω, θα μπορουσες να παραλειψεις τις 2 αραβικες πιτες και τα ντακακια. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι πρεπει να μειωσεις τους υδατανθρακες στη μιση ποσοτητα απο αυτη που περιγραφεις για την βδομαδα που περασε. Αντι αυτων ειναι σαφως καλυτερο να καταναλωνεις φρουτα, εστω και παραπανω ποσοστητα απο την επιτρεπομενη καμια φορα, αλλα οχι υδατανθρακες.

Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα εστω και λιγο! Να συνεχισεις την προσπαθεια ww ! Ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση κι εγω εχω δει αποτελεσμα ως τωρα! Ολα θα πανε μια χαρα, κανε απλα μια μειωση στους υδατανθρακες. Αν δυσκολευεσαι πολυ, κοψε 1 πραγμα τη βδομαδα. Π.χ, πες οτι αυτη τη βδομαδα θα φας 2 φετες ψωμι λιγοτερο καθημερινα. Στη θεση τους, αν σου λειπει κατι και πεινας, βαλε2-3 φρουτα. Π.χ 2 πορτοκαλια και 1 μηλο. Ασε που θα φουσκωσεις..

Αυτα απο μενα, πολυ καλη συνεχεια!!! Φιλια !

----------


## Βιβή_ed

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. 

η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν σας κατέγραφα την εβδομάδιαια ποσότητα υδατανθράκων ...μου φάνηκαν πολλοί. Τελικά άμα τους δεις μαζεμένους καταλαβαίνεις ότι έχει ξεφύγει!

θα προσπαθήσω να φάω 2 μερίδες υδατάνθρακες την ημέρα. Αυτό μάλλον σημαίνει 100 γρ ψωμί ή μακαρόνια ή ρύζι , έτσι δεν είναι ; 

από Αύριο κιόλας διότι σήμερα μάλλον έχω ξεφύγει πάλι.

καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλησπέρα,

στο ημερολόγιο διατροφής που έφτιαξα, εκτός από το τι τρώω και πόσους πόντους έχει , έκανα και μία στήλη που θα γράφω ξεχωριστά τους υδατάνθρακες και τα γαλακτοκομικά. 

έτσι, μέχρι τώρα έχω φάει :
1 τοστ με τυρί και λαχανικά 3π ( και μάλλον 1 μερίδα υδατάνθρακες)
1 αχλάδι

το βράδυ θα φάω σπανακόρυζο αλλά χωρίς ψωμί διότι μάλλον την υπόλοιπη ποσότητα υδατανθράκων θα την λάβω από το ρύζι. θα φάω και 30 γρ. τυρί.

ελπίζω να πάω καλά. τι λέτε ;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μια χαρά σε βλέπω! Μπράβο που το οργάνωσες!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Βιβή_ed

χθες πήγα πολύ καλά, έφαγα και λιγώτερο από ότι υπολόγιζα για το σύνολο της μέρας. 
φυσικά οι υδατάνθρακες μετρημένοι, το ίδιο και τα τυριά.

σήμερα έχω φάει 1 τοστ τυρί -λαχανικά
1 πιάτο φακές με μία κουταλιά του γλυκού κοττage 
1 φέτα ψωμί
10 γρ. κέικ ( αυτό είχε περισσέψει μόνο )

το βράδυ δεν ξέρω τι θα φάω πάντως νομίζω ότι αν προσθέσω μία ακόμη φέτα ψωμί δεν θα είναι και πολύ κακό. 

α!, έριξα και μία κλεφτή ματιά στην ζυγαριά τώρα το απόγευμα και νομίζω ότι κάτι κινήθηκε προς τα...κάτω !!μακάρι!

το Μεγάλο Σάββατο θα ζυγιστώ επισήμως και ελπίζω να κάνω...Ανάσταση!

καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ήδη είσαι υπερπλήρης από υδατάνθρακες. Φάε καμιά φρουτοσαλάτα αντί να φας ψωμί.  :Wink:

----------


## Βιβή_ed

Μαρία, σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. 

δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρη με τις ποσότητες υδατανθράκων και η βοήθειά σου είναι πολύτιμη. 
εχω γενικά μία δυσκολία με το...ψωμί , έστω να φάω 30 γρ . δεν με νοιάζει αρκεί να φάω .

θα ακολουθήσω την συμβουλή σου ή...τουλάχιστον θα προσπαθήσω σκληρά να την ακολουθήσω.

φιλιά πολλά

----------


## sougar_ed

Βιβή, τα ww προτείνουν εως 4π ημερησίως υδατάνθρακα.

π.χ βάσει του σημερινού σου προγράμματος εσύ έχεις φάει 6 (μέτρησα 2π το κεικ)

αν προσθέσεις π.χ ακόμα μία φέτα ψωμί για βράδυ...ε τοτε πας στους 8 και έχεις φάει τους διπλάσιους απο τους προτεινόμενους,

----------


## Βιβή_ed

πάντως έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο με τους υδατάνθρακες. 

αν φάω συνολικά κάθε μέρα 4 φέτες ψωμί τόστ, και το πρωί φάω καμιά φρυγανιά ή στο ενδιάμεσο 1 παξιμάδι 20 γρ, τόσο κακό είναι ; 
δηλαδή , τι θα πρέπει να τρώμε από ψωμοειδή ; 

σήμερα, από υδατάνθρακες έχω φάει : 2 παξιμαδάκια για πρωινό περιπου 30 γρ., το τόστ με τις 2 φέτες ψωμί και άλλες 2 φέτες ψωμί του τοστ στο βραδυνό. 

πόσο πια να κόψω ; 

τα ww τι ποσότητα ζυμαρικών προτείνουν ως μερίδα υδατανθράκων ;

----------


## sougar_ed

υδατάνθρακας δεν ειναι μονο το ψωμί, Βιβή

π.χ πατάτες, καλαμπόκι, ρύζι, τα όσπρια και τα δημητριακά ειναι υδατάνθρακες.


Τροφές πλούσιες σε υδατάνθρακες 
* Όλα τα είδη δημητριακών
* Όλα τα είδη ψωμιού, ζυμαρικών, ρυζιού και πατάτας
* Τα μπιζέλια, τα φασολάκια, οι φακές και τα ρεβύθια
* Τα φρέσκα, αποξηραμένα ή κονσερβοποιημένα φρούτα
* Μερικά λαχανικά ? το παστινάκι, το γλυκό καλαμπόκι, το παντζάρι
* Η μαρμελάδα, το μέλι και άλλες κομπόστες

απο την ομάδα των υδατανθράκων, λοιπόν, τα ww προτείνουν να τρώμε ημερησίως εως 4π.

εσυ μπορείς να τρως όσους πόντους σε υδατάνθρακα θέλεις...αλλά το αποτέλεσμα μάλλον θα σε στεναχωρήσει.

αν φας ζυμαρικά σκέτα, νερόβραστα μέχρι να χορτάσεις...θα τα υπολογίσεις 4π. 
Αυτό σημαίνει, όχι άλλο υδατάνθρακα την ημέρα που θα φας τα ζυμαρικά.


π.χ σήμερα έχεις φάει 9π σε υδατάνθρακα (αν έχεις περιοριστεί, μόνο, στα ψωμοειδή), 5 π. παραπάνω απο το προτεινόμενο. Αν ήθελες να περιοριστείς στη συνιστώμενη "δόση" θα έπρεπε να μεινεις μονο στα 2 παξιμαδάκια και στις 2 φέτες του τοστ.


εδιτ: στο θέμα "τι εφαγα σήμερα" αναφερεις ότι εκτός απο τα παραπάνω ψωμοειδή, έφαγες και 2 σφολιατίνα αλλά και φακές.
δηλ. σχεδόν όλοι σου οι πόντοι ειναι υδατάνθρακες.

το πρωί π.χ θα μπορούσες να φας ένα μικρό κουλούρι θεσ/κης και το μεσημέρι με τις φακές σου, μία φέτα ψωμί και τέλος με τουυ υδατάνθρακες για σήμερα.

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!
Παρακολουθώ το τόπικ καθημερινά, άσχετα αν λόγω χρόνου δεν γράφω ο ίδιος τόσο συχνά.
Να συνεισφέρω κι εγώ στη συζήτηση περί υδατανθράκων, πάντα καλόπιστα:
Στο πρόγραμμα που εφάρμοσα (και πιστεύω ότι το κατέχω πολύ καλά), πουθενά μα πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται περιορισμός των υδατανθράκων σε 4 πόντους την ημέρα. Μάλιστα, έκατσα και ξαναδιάβασα όλο το υλικό από την αρχή για να δω αν και πού λέει κάτι τέτοιο.
Οι μόνοι "περιορισμοί" του τέλειου αυτού προγράμματος είναι η κατανάλωση 2-3 μερίδων ορατού λίπους και 2 μερίδων γαλακτοκομικών την ημέρα (3 για τους εφήβους). Στα "6 κλειδιά της καλής υγείας" που αναφέρονται όλα αυτά, δεν λέει κάτι σχετικό με 4 πόντους υδατανθράκων την ημέρα, τονίζει όμως την ανάγκη να υπάρχει ισορροπημένη διατροφή.
Είναι πρακτικώς αδύνατο να περιοριστούν οι πόντοι από υδατάνθρακες σε μόλις 4 την ημέρα, μια και ως γνωστόν τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά (που δεν έχουν αξία σε πόντους) είναι και αυτά υδατάνθρακες.
Εγώ δηλαδή που δικαιούμουν 27 πόντους την ημέρα όσον καιρό έκανα το πρόγραμμα έπρεπε βάσει αυτής της λογικής να παίρνω τους υπόλοιπους 23 πόντους από πρωτείνες ή λίπη! 
Εκτός και αν η φίλη sougar εννοεί ότι πρέπει να περιοριστούν οι πόντοι από το ψωμί, ρύζι, ζυμαρικά, δημητριακά και μόνο. 
Αλλά και πάλι ούτε εδώ υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός.
Αν βλέπατε τι ποσότητα μακαρονιών ολικής έτρωγα, θα τρομάζατε και ως γνωστόν τα μακαρόνια ολικής απεριόριστα και νερόβραστα είναι μόλις 3 πόντοι!
Οι πατάτες 2 πόντοι, τα απλά ζυμαρικά 4.
Τι δηλαδή, αν φας μια νερόβραστη μακαρονάδα το μεσημέρι δεν θα πρέπει να βάλεις άλλον υδατάνθρακα στο στόμα σου; Τότε αυτό δεν είναι WW, αλλά άλλου τύπου διατροφή.
Η μόδα με τη δαιμονοποίηση των υδατανθράκων είχε ξεκινήσει από την Αμερική, αλλά και εκεί τώρα έχει γίνει στροφή στην αντίληψη των ειδικών. 
Προσέξτε, δεν εννοώ ότι η sougar υποστηρίζει τις δίαιτες με λίγους υδατάνθρακες, αλλά ότι είναι υπερβολική στον περιορισμό των υδατανθράκων σε 4 πόντους ημερησίως.
Μήπως τα παλαιότερα προγράμματα είχαν τέτοιον περιορισμό;
Απ' όσο θυμάμαι, το σύστημα των επιλογών που ίσχυε παλιά είχε περιορισμό, αλλά στην ομάδα ψωμιού και δεν μετριόνταν τότε οι ποσότητες σε πόντους. Αναφέρομαι στο 1996, τότε που έγινα ισόβιο μέλος.
Το πρόγραμμα που έκανα και έχω ως υλικό είναι το Flexipoints και το ξαναλέω, δεν αναφέρει πουθενά περιορισμό των υδατανθράκων σε 4 πόντους.
Βέβαια, χάριν της ισορροπίας στη διατροφή, δεν πρέπει να γίνονται υπερβολές ούτε στους υδατάνθρακες, ούτε στην πρωτείνη, ούτε στο λίπος.
Περιορίζοντας όμως τόσο τους υδατάνθρακες, πάμε νομίζω σε ανισορροπία.
Έχασα 26 κιλά και πρόσεχα να τρώω ισορροπημένα, να μην ξεπερνάω τους ημερήσιους πόντους μου, να πίνω πολύ νερό, να κινούμαι όσο γίνεται περισσότερο, να τρώω οπωσδήποτε 2 μερίδες γαλακτοκομικών (το ασβέστιο συνεισφέρει στο αδυνάτισμα εκτός από την υγεία των οστών), να τηρώ ημερολόγιο.
Φρόντιζα να συνοδεύω τους υδατάνθρακες με κάποια ποσότητα πρωτείνης, γιατί ένιωθα ότι αυτό με χόρταινε περισσότερο, αλλά δεν καθόμουν να μετράω υδατάνθρακες. Μετρούσα πόντους.
Ξανατονίζω όμως ότι δεν έκανα υπερβολές σε καμιά κατηγορία τροφών. Όλα με μέτρο.
Βιβή, μην απογοητεύεσαι και συνέχισε κανονικά.
Να τρως απ' όλα, στις σωστές ποσότητες και στα πλαίσια των πόντων σου, προσπάθησε να κινείσαι περισσότερο (αν δεν το κάνεις) και τα αποτελέσματα θα έρθουν.
Η στασιμότητα συμβαίνει κάποιες φορές, είναι όμως η εξαίρεση και όχι ο κανόνας.

----------


## sougar_ed

p_k, μιλησα για πόντους που συστήνονται, όχι για πόντους που εισαι υποχρεωμένος να ακολουθήσεις.
η δική μου σύμβουλος τουλάχιστον αυτό μας είπε.
Αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι το τηρούσα πάντα.

Αλλά αν πήγαινα και έβλεπε στο ημερολόγιο μου μια μέρα γεμάτη υδατάνθρακες - σαν και αυτή που περιγράφει πιο πάνω η Βιβή, με συμβούλευε να τους περιορίσω.
Δεν ειναι ισορροπημένη διατροφή αυτό. Ελπίζω να συμφωνούμε σ' αυτό.

Σε μια μέρα με ζυμαρικά νερόβραστα 4π., θα έτρωγα και μια φετα ψωμί και 4 κ. δημητριακά. Αυτό ειναι ισορροπημένο.
Αν έτρωγα όμως 2 φετες ψωμί και ένα τοστ και δημητριακά το πρωί και 2 κρουασανάκια ενδιάμεσα....ε, ούτε αυτό είναι ww. Υπερκατανάλωση υδατάνθρακα είναι.
Ένας άνθρωπος που ξέρει απο διατροφή μπορεί να το καταλάβει, νομίζω.

Εννοείται να τρώει απο ολα, στις σωστές ποσότητες.
Μα ειδικά η χθεσινή μέρα που περιγράφει ειναι γεμάτη υδατάνθρακες. Που ειναι τα φρούτα, τα γαλακτομικά, η πρωτεϊνη;

Αν συνεχίσει έτσι η στασιμότητα θα ειναι ο κανόνας, για τη περίπτωσή της. 
Και μη ξεχνάς πως εσύ είσαι άνδρας και σου "επιτρέπεται" περισσότερος υδατάνθρακας. Σε εμάς τις γυναίκες πρέπει να περιοριστεί, ΟΧΙ να κοπεί. Να περιοριστεί.


εδιτ: να συμπληρώσω, πως ενδεχομένως ο/η καθε συμβουλος να έλεγε τα δικά του. Πάνω κάτω όμως, η φιλοσοφία είναι η ίδια.
Όλες οι τροφές, στις σωστές ποσότητες. 

Απο εκεί και πέρα, αν η Βιβή η οποιαδήποτε Βιβή, βλέπει αποτέλεσμα ενω επιλέγει να φάει όλους τους πόντους της ημέρας σε υδατάνθρακα, καλώς να συνεχίσει.

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by sougar_
> p_k, μιλησα για πόντους που συστήνονται, όχι για πόντους που εισαι υποχρεωμένος να ακολουθήσεις.
> η δική μου σύμβουλος τουλάχιστον αυτό μας είπε.
> Αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι το τηρούσα πάντα.
> 
> Αλλά αν πήγαινα και έβλεπε στο ημερολόγιο μου μια μέρα γεμάτη υδατάνθρακες - σαν και αυτή που περιγράφει πιο πάνω η Βιβή, με συμβούλευε να τους περιορίσω.
> Δεν ειναι ισορροπημένη διατροφή αυτό. Ελπίζω να συμφωνούμε σ' αυτό.
> 
> Σε μια μέρα με ζυμαρικά νερόβραστα 4π., θα έτρωγα και μια φετα ψωμί και 4 κ. δημητριακά. Αυτό ειναι ισορροπημένο.
> ...


sougar, σίγουρα το παράδειγμα με τα κρουασανάκια δεν είναι υγιεινή διατροφή και είναι υπερκατανάλωση υδατάνθρακα, αυτό που λέω όμως είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει στο πρόγραμμα που έχω στα χέρια μου ο περιορισμός σε 4 πόντους.
Ειδικά αν δικαιούσαι πολλούς πόντους, πχ. 27 - 28, πώς να περιοριστείς σε 4 π. υδατάνθρακα.
Και πάντα μα πάντα, εννοώ υδατάνθρακες μη επεξεργασμένους και κατά προτίμηση ολικής άλεσης. 
Δεν συνηγορώ στην κατανάλωση υπερεπεξεργασμένων υδατανθράκων από αυτούς που κατακλύζουν τα ράφια των σούπερ μάρκετ.
Και πίστεψέ με ξέρω από διατροφή, χρόνια ασχολούμαι, όπως πιστεύω ξέρεις κι εσύ.
Η "παρανόηση" είναι στους 4 πόντους, τους οποίους θεωρώ πολύ λίγους, καμιά αντίρρηση όσον αφορά τις υπερβολές!
Κι έχεις ένα nickname σκέτο υδατάνθρακα!  :Smile:

----------


## sougar_ed

εσυ δικαιούσαι 27-28π, άρα περισσότερους πόντους υδατάνθρακα.
όταν εγώ δικαιούμουν 21π, ε όταν έτρωγα 12 π υδατάνθρακα, πράγμα πανεύκολο, πήγαινα συνήθως με σταθερό βάρος στο ζύγισμα. Για να μη σου πω και 400-500 γρ ανεβασμένη. 

Ξαναλέω: συνιστούσαν 4π, δεν σε περιόριζαν. 
Εγώ προσπαθούσα να μη ξεπερνάω τους 6π.

----------


## p_k

Σίγουρα, όταν δικαιούσαι περισσότερους πόντους θα φας και περισσότερους υδατάνθρακες.
Είναι λάθος και συμφωνούμε σε αυτό να καταναλώσεις όλους τους πόντους σε υδατάνθρακες. Εγγυημένη η στασιμότητα αν κάποιος το επιχειρήσει...
Το ζητούμενο είναι η ισορροπία στη διατροφή.
Σωστές ποσότητες από όλες τις ομάδες τροφών, σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν υποστηρίζω την υπερκατανάλωση υδατανθράκων.

----------


## sougar_ed

Συμφωνη σε όσα λες και εγώ.
Ενδεχομένως, η διατύπωσή μου να ήταν λάθος και να βγαίνουν λάθος συμπεράσματα.

Το θέμα ειναι, η Βιβή που ειναι μπερδεμένη με τους υδατάνθρακες, να καταλάβει πως μάλλον κάποιες μέρες τους υπερκαταναλώνει και δεν έχει ποικιλία στη διατροφή της.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Επειδή κι εγώ μια γνώση όσον αφορά το θέμα δίαιτα την κατέχω, αυτό που έχω μάθει είναι να υπάρχει περιορισμένος υδατάνθρακας. Ένα διαιτολόγιο απ'τα παλιά μου επέτρεπε 2 μερίδες ψωμί και 1 από αυτές μπορούσα να την ανταλλάξω με μια μερίδα μακαρόνια, ή ρύζι, ή πατάτα. Κλασσικά το λίπος περιορισμένο στα 3κγ την ημέρα, όπως και η ζάχαρη στα 3κγ κοφτά την ημέρα κι όχι ζάχαρη αλλά φρουκτόζη. Ήταν θέμα να μάθει κανείς τις σωστές ανταλλαγές τροφίμων. Αν μάθει κανείς αυτό από κει και πέρα ξέρει πως να φάει.

Η ουσία είναι ένας άνθρωπος που ξεκινά μια δίαιτα που δεν την γνωρίζει να καθοδηγηθεί σωστά με τις σωστές ενδείξεις. Με βάση λοιπόν τις γνώσεις που έχω αποκομίσει απ'τα πηγαιν'έλα στην διαιτολόγο μου προ 17 χρόνων, βαδίζω και με το w.w.. Μόνο τώρα που είμαι σε νηστεία προσωπικά βάζω μια μερίδα υδατάνθρακα επιπλέον.

Για να επανέλθω: αντί να φάει κάποιος 2 ή 4 πόντους σε υδατάνθρακες πιστεύω ότι είναι προτιμότερο να τους μοιράσει στα φρούτα ή σε πρωτείνη (1 αυγό για παράδειγμα).

Κι απ'την άλλη έχω προσέξει ότι χρονιά παρά χρονιά οι κανόνες της δίαιτας των w.w. δέχονται μικρές αλλαγές. Ρώτησα μια φίλη που είναι online μέλος των weight wathers στην Αγγλία και της φάνηκε πολύ περίεργο αυτό με το απεριόριστο στους υδατάνθρακες. Και μου λέει ότι δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο τώρα. Που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον το πήραν πίσω. Οπότε καλό είναι να προσέχουμε. Προσωπικά το απεριόριστο για μένα δεν ισχύει στην διατροφή μου. Γιατί αν είσαι σε φάση απώλειας καλύτερα είναι να τρως με μέτρο!

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλημέρα παιδιά, 

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές . η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι μπερδεμένη.

επειδή δεν καταναλώνω ζάχαρη και λιπαρά ( ίσως να φάω λίγη σοκολάτα γάλακτος κάποια μέρα) , το πρόβλημά μου είναι η κατανάλωση του ψωμιού. 

η κατανάλωση για πρωινό ενός κουλουριού Θεσσ\νίκης είναι όλη η συνιστώμενη ποσότητα ψωμιού της ημέρας. Προτιμώ λοιπόν να φάω το τόστ με τις δύο φέτες χωρίς κόρα για να μπορώ να φάω με το φαγητό της ημέρας ακόμα λίγο ψωμί. 
επειδή αυτό το τρώω γύρω στις 1 το μεσημέρι ( αφού γυρίζω σπίτι και τρώω κανονικά γύρω στις 7.00) , το πρωί πρέπει να φάω και κάτι άλλο, πχ. φρυγανιές ή παξιμαδάκι . 
Σίγουρα όμως πρέπει να περιορίσω τα ψωμοειδή και να φροντίσω όταν φάω ζυμαρικά ή πατάτες να μην τρώω και ψωμί ( ανεξάρτητα αν οι πόντοι το επιτρέπουν).
Α! προχθες δεν έφαγα κρουασανάκια αλλά κάτι σφολιατίνια ιταλικά που πουλάνε στα super market. έφαγα μόνο δύο και από ότι είδα είχαν σύνολο 102 θερμίδες. Αφού έκανα την ατασθαλία..τουλάχιστον την περιόρισα.

θα συνεχίσω κανονικά διότι αυτός ο τρόπος διατροφής δεν με έχει κουράσει απλά...δεν βλέπω έστω και μία μικρή σταθερή απώλεια και απογοητεύομαι λίγο. Δεν θέλω να τα παρατήσω όμως διότι δεν έχω νοιώσει ότι κάνω δίαιτα.

pk ξέρω ότι μπαίνεις αλλά δεν γράφεις....χα.χα.χα. σε έκανα και έγραψες......λοιπόν οι συμβουλές σας είναι πολύτιμες αλλά πιο πολύτιμο είναι ότι αισθάνομαι ότι έχω συμπαραστάτες και μπορώ να εκμυστηρευτώ τις διαιτιτικές μου ανησυχίες.

σας φιλώ και σας εύχομαι Καλή Ανάσταση ( αύριο μπορεί να ξαναμπώ πάλι)

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και να περνάτε όμορφα. εγώ αυτές τις μέρες έχω κάνει απίστευτες γουρουνιές αλλά... δεν τα βάζω κάτω ούτε δηλώνω παραίτηση... και ξανά προς την δόξα τραβώ!!!  :Smile:  ήθελα να πω ότι οι θερμίδες που προσλαμβάνουμε από τις τροφές δεν πρέπει να τις υπολογίζουμε το ίδιο.. δλδ 100 θερμίδες από φρούτα είναι άλλο και 100 θερμίδες από καθαρό λίπος είναι άλλο!!! και στην περιπτωσή μας βιβή μου 102 θερμίδες σφολιατίνι είναι άλλο και 102 θερμίδες γιαουρτάκι είναι άλλο!  :Smile:  γι αυτό και πιστεύω ότι το ww κάνει με επιτυχία αυτόν τον διαχωρισμό αφού χρεώνει περισσότερους πόντους τροφές που "παχαίνουν" από τροφές κατάλληλες για διατροφή έστω κι αν έχουν την ίδια θερμιδική αξία. καλή ανάσταση ! καλά φαγοπότια ! και με μέτρο για να περάσουμε όσο το δυνατόν ανώδυνα χεχεχεχεχ

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> γεια σας! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και να περνάτε όμορφα. εγώ αυτές τις μέρες έχω κάνει απίστευτες γουρουνιές αλλά... δεν τα βάζω κάτω ούτε δηλώνω παραίτηση... και ξανά προς την δόξα τραβώ!!!  ήθελα να πω ότι οι θερμίδες που προσλαμβάνουμε από τις τροφές δεν πρέπει να τις υπολογίζουμε το ίδιο.. δλδ 100 θερμίδες από φρούτα είναι άλλο και 100 θερμίδες από καθαρό λίπος είναι άλλο!!! και στην περιπτωσή μας βιβή μου 102 θερμίδες σφολιατίνι είναι άλλο και 102 θερμίδες γιαουρτάκι είναι άλλο!  γι αυτό και πιστεύω ότι το ww κάνει με επιτυχία αυτόν τον διαχωρισμό αφού χρεώνει περισσότερους πόντους τροφές που "παχαίνουν" από τροφές κατάλληλες για διατροφή έστω κι αν έχουν την ίδια θερμιδική αξία. καλή ανάσταση ! καλά φαγοπότια ! και με μέτρο για να περάσουμε όσο το δυνατόν ανώδυνα χεχεχεχεχ


Έτσι ακριβώς έχουν τα πράγματα, όλες οι θερμίδες δεν είναι ίδιες.
Γι' αυτό πρέπει να κάνουμε τις κατάλληλες επιλογές.
Νεφέλη, πού χάθηκες; Καιρό έχεις να γράψεις...

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας! καλή ανάσταση σε όλους! κυριολεκτική ανάσταση! καλή αναγέννηση! δεν χάθηκα ... απλά αρμενίζω... δεν νιώθω ότι είμαι σε θέση να γράφω αυτό τον καιρό αλλά παρακολουθώ μέσα από την βαρκούλα μου! χεχεχε τόσες αποφάσεις κατά καιρούς και τόσοι όρκοι και τόσα λόγια υποσχέσεις για απώλεια κιλών πιστεύω δεν πάνε χαμένοι γιατί με βοηθούν κατά καιρούς τουλάχιστον να διατηρώ τα κιλά μου με μικρές αυξομειώσεις... δεν τα παρατάμε ψηλά τα λάβαρα και πάμε μέχρι να είμαστε έτοιμοι και σωματικά και ψυχικά γι αυτή την αλλαγή της σωματικής μας διάπλασης... δεν τα παρατάω... απλά αναπαύομαι κατά διαστήματα όταν νιώθω άλλα "προβλήματα" να με "βαραίνουν" περισσότερο από τα κιλά μου! σας χαιρετώ και σας εύχομαι καλές γιορτές με τ'αγαπημένα σας πρόσωπα κοντά σας!
χχχχ

----------


## p_k

Καλή ανάσταση σε όλους και όλες!

----------


## Nefeli-

χρόνιααα μας πολλάααα!!!


χεχεχεχεχεχε

----------


## p_k

Χρόνια Πολλά!!!
Τέλειο το αυγό!  :Smile: 
Ελπίζω να περάσατε όμορφα τις γιορτές!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και όλα πάνε καλά: 77,7 κιλά.
Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες!

----------


## chrys

Nefeli χρονια πολλλα! ΚΑΛΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!

----------


## Nefeli-

γουεητγοτσεράκια... καλησπέρα σας!  :Smile:  όποιος υπολογίσει πόσους πόντους σοκολάτας κατανάλωσα τις τελευταίες 2 βδομάδες κερδίζει μία ΣΟΚΟΛΑΣΗ!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> γουεητγοτσεράκια... καλησπέρα σας!  όποιος υπολογίσει πόσους πόντους σοκολάτας κατανάλωσα τις τελευταίες 2 βδομάδες κερδίζει μία ΣΟΚΟΛΑΣΗ!


Δηλωνω συμμετοχη!

----------


## Nefeli-

p_k είσαι έτοιμος να σοκολαστείς κι εσύ;!!! χεχεχεχ πάει χάλασε ο κόσμος!

----------


## p_k

Οχι, δεν καταλαβες!
Εννοω συμμετοχη στο να βρω τον αριθμο των ποντων!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

είπα κι εγώ... χεχεχ λοιπόν τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής... 2 σοκολατένια αυγουλάκια ανά 15 λεπτά... Χ 14 μέρες (-8 ώρες ύπνος ανά μέρα) + ένα σούπερ σοκογλυκό κάθε νύχτα (κρέπα νουτέλα, μπισκοτίνα, προφιτερολ, μάφινς, εκλέρ, βάφλα, σοκολατόπιτα) επιπλέον 1 πακέτο μικρές κιτ κατ και 2 σοκολατομπισκοτα κάθε πρωί ...
εγώ λέω ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι το διαγώνισμα της 6ης δημοτικού στα μαθηματικά...

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> 
> 2 σοκολατένια αυγουλάκια ανά 15 λεπτά... Χ 14 μέρες (-8 ώρες ύπνος ανά μέρα) + ένα σούπερ σοκογλυκό κάθε νύχτα (κρέπα νουτέλα, μπισκοτίνα, προφιτερολ, μάφινς, εκλέρ, βάφλα, σοκολατόπιτα) επιπλέον 1 πακέτο μικρές κιτ κατ και 2 σοκολατομπισκοτα κάθε πρωί ...
> εγώ λέω ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι το διαγώνισμα της 6ης δημοτικού στα μαθηματικά...


Κυρία!Κυρία!Το βρήκα!

Σύνολο το παρακάτω σοκολατένιο βουνό 3.5 τόνων
(αποτελούμενο από τρεις σοκορυφές πάνω σε 1500 σοκολότουβλα)!

Τι κερδίζω;

----------


## Nefeli-

ένα μίνι σεμινάριο WW για να το υπολογίσεις σε πόντους, από τον p_k που τους γνωρίζει απ'έξω κι ανακατωτά... χεχεχε

----------


## Nefeli-

επειδή ξέρω μπουμπού ότι σε κουράζουν τα μαθηματικά ... είπα να το κάνω λίγο πιο διασκεδαστικό... οπότε μέτρα ΑΥΤΑ!!!
χεχεχε

----------


## Βιβή_ed

καλά είστε απίθανοι!

για κατεβήτε από το σοκολατΟΛΥΜΠΟ θεές μου και προσγειωθείτε στην πραγματικότητα!

άντε να ξαναβρουμε το γνωστούς ρυθμούς του..." σέρνεται μιά δίαιτα εδώ γύρω...την είδε κανείς ;"

εγώ , ξαναξεκίνησα σοβαρά την Τετάρτη η οποία πήγε καλά. Και χθες καλά θα πήγαινε αν δεν είχαν παραγγείλει τα καμάρια μου ..σουβλάκια. το κακό δεν είναι ότι υπέκυψα στην μισή πίτα και στις 3 πηρουνιές γύρο...υπέκυψα και στις πατάτες. 
από σήμερα όμως..τέρμα τα αστεία.

τα λέμε!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ

Χριστός Ανέστη και χρόνια πολλά σε όλα τα φορουμ-φιλαράκια μου!!!!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά, να περάσατε καλά τις άγιες μέρες του Πάσχα.

Τα νέα μου:
όπως βλέπετε από το τικεράκι μου φόρτωσα κι άλλα κιλά το ξεφτέρι. Η προσπάθεια εξωσωματικής που έκανα λίγο πριν το Πάσχα δυστυχώς εξελίχθηκε σε ακόμα μία αποβολή κι όπως καταλαβαίνετε για άλλη μία φορά έπνιξα την στεναχώρια και την πίκρα μου στη σοκολάτα κι όχι μόνο. Το τι πάρτι έγινε με τσουρέκια γεμιστά με πραλίνα, σοκολατένια αυγά, παγωτά, κουλουράκια δεν περιγράφεται. Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν την ημέρα της γιορτής του Αγίου Γεωργίου.....7 Γιώργηδες στη δουλειά και όλοι κέρασαν γλυκά, γιόρταζε κι ο άντρας μου την ίδια μέρα..... όσο το θυμάμαι... αφού δεν έπαθα εκείνη την μέρα ζάχαρο δεν θα πάθω ποτέ :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Και να νιωθα και καλύτερα που τα έτρωγα όλα αυτά. Σαν ζόμπι ήμουν, ειλικρινά. 
Αρκετά όμως με την μιζέρια, την αυτοκαταστροφή και το αυτομαστίγωμα.
Καλοκαιράκι έρχεται, ήδη το κέφι μου έχει φτιάξει τις τελευταίες μέρες που έχουμε πιο ζέστη. Νιώθω ότι χρειάζομαι μια καλή αλλαγή και δεν φτάνει ν'αλλάξω χρώμα μαλλιών ή νυχιών.
Αρχίζω για ακόμη μία φορά δίαιτα - διατροφή και θέλω να τελειώνω μια για πάντα με αυτά τα κιλά. ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ!!! 
Ξεκίνησα δειλά δειλά χθες και ήδη σήμερα νιώθω καλύτερα.
Ελπίζω να ξαναμαζευτούμε γιατί πρόσεξα πως ψιλοσκορπίσαμε.
Εύχομαι σύντομα όλοι μας να είμαστε πιο κοντά στο στόχο μας. Συνεχίστε την προσπάθεια.
Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους.

----------


## Βιβή_ed

γεια σου Αμαλία. 
ειλικρινά σκεφτόμουνα ότι είχες καιρό να γράψεις. 
Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και αισιοδοξία και ότι στόχο βάλεις. 

και εγώ ξεκίνησα καλά , ελέγχοντας τους υδατάνθρακες και πιστεύω ότι πάει καλά. σήμερα μόνο ξέφυγα και μάλιστα αρκετά με το ψωμί. 

τέλος πάντων, αύριο θα συνεχίσω σωστά. 

φιλιά σε όλους.

----------


## p_k

Γεια σας Αμαλία και Βιβή!
Αμαλία, καλή δύναμη και μην απογοητεύεσαι!
Πέρασες πολλά, αλλά δείχνεις άνθρωπος με αντοχές και αισοδοξία και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό!
Σου εύχομαι καλή αρχή και θα το δεις: όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Βιβή, έχουμε μέρες να τα πούμε από εδώ!
Συνέχισε πιστά το πρόγραμμα, προσπάθησε να μην κάνεις παρασπονδίες και τ' αποτελέσματα θα φανούν!
Καιρό όμως έχουν να φανούν πολλοί και πολλές εδώ μέσα (ονόματα δε λέμε... )  :Smile: 
Βάζω και τον εαυτό μου ανάμεσα.
Καλό είναι να γράφουμε τις εμπειρίες και τους προβληματισμούς μας, βοηθάει αφάνταστα!
Σήμερα, ημέρα ζυγίσματος, είμαι στα 78 κιλά. Όλα καλά και υπό έλεγχο, δηλαδή.
Έτσι για την ιστορία, στον στόχο μου έφτασα στις 17/2 με 77,9 κιλά και μετά από έξι εβδομάδες σταθεροποίησης, είχα πάει στα 77,4.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

----------


## samantha_ed

τι υψος εχεις p_k γιατι για αντρας εισαι λιγο αδυνατος....

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ φίλοι μου,

Βιβή και p-k ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.
Ο αγώνας καλά κρατεί μέχρι στιγμής, άρχισα πάλι και την γυμναστικούλα μου και ειλικρινά νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα. Σα να ξεφούσκωσα κάπως. 

σήμερα μέχρι στιγμής έφαγα τα παρακάτω:
κορν φλεικς με γάλα 4 π
1 τοστ με μία φέτα τυρί light και μαρούλι 3π
φράουλες 0π
φακές σούπα 6π
μανιτάρια ψητά με 2 κουτ. λάδι 2π.
σύνολο 15π 
απομένουν άλλοι 6 πόντοι μέχρι το βράδυ.

Βιβή μου διάβασα ότι έχεις θέμα με το ψωμί. Έτσι είναι κι ο άντρας μου. Αν δεν φάει ψωμάκι δεν ευχαριστιέται το φαγητό του. Εμένα πάλι μου είναι αδιάφορο. Μόνο με τοστ τρώω ψωμί εκτός κι αν έχω μαγειρέψει αγγινάρες αυγολέμονο οπότε τότε σίγουρα θα φάω μια φέτα για να "γλύψω" το πιάτο :Big Grin: 

p-k, το παράδειγμά σου μου δίνει πολύ κουράγιο. 
Εμπρός να φτάσουμε στο στόχο μας όπως εσύ.
Φιλάκια σε όλους.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> σήμερα μέχρι στιγμής έφαγα τα παρακάτω:
> κορν φλεικς με γάλα 4 π
> 1 τοστ με μία φέτα τυρί light και μαρούλι 3π
> φράουλες 0π
> φακές σούπα 6π
> μανιτάρια ψητά με 2 κουτ. λάδι 2π.
> σύνολο 15π 
> απομένουν άλλοι 6 πόντοι μέχρι το βράδυ.


Nα συμπληρώσω το χθεσινό διαιτολόγιο
1 μπανάνα 1π
1 φλιτζ.γάλα 1π

1 αυγό βραστό 2,5π
1μικρό παξιμαδάκι κρίθινο 0,5π
1 ντομάτα + 1 αγγούρι 0π
Σύνολο πόντων =20

Οπότε περίσσεψε 1 πόντος που τον έβαλα στον "κουμπαρά" πόντων όπου έχω ήδη αποθηκεύσει για ώρα ανάγκης άλλους 4 πόντους σύνολο δηλαδή 5π.

Επίσης έκανα 30 λεπτά aerobic και κέρδισα άλλους 3 πόντους.
Κι έτσι κι οι πόντοι δώρο γίνονται 9 αφού είχα άλλους 6 από την άσκηση των προηγούμενων ημερών.

Φιλοδοξώ τούτη την εβδομάδα να ροκανίσω μόνο τους πόντους του κουμπαρά για να μείνουν ανέπαφοι οι πόντοι δώρο της άσκησης ώστε να έχω μία καλή απώλεια.
Για να δούμε θα τα καταφέρω???

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους
θα προσπαθήσω να μπω κι αργότερα γιατί στη δουλειά με "τρέχουν" πάλι.

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> τι υψος εχεις p_k γιατι για αντρας εισαι λιγο αδυνατος....


samantha, το ύψος μου είναι 1,80.
Σύμφωνα με τους πίνακες των WW, το βάρος που αντιστοιχεί στο ύψος μου θα πρέπει να είναι από 65 - 81 κιλά.
Στα 78 αισθάνομαι (και είμαι) πολύ καλά!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
λοιπόν σήμερα φάγαμε:

κορν φλεικς με γάλα 4π
τοστ με τυρί light & ντοματούλα 3π
φράουλες + μικρό ποτ. χυμό πορτοκάλι 0π
πράσινη σαλάτα + 4 κ.γλ. λάδι + 3κ.γλ. παρμεζάνα 4π
κοτόπουλο στήθος ψητό 180γρ 4 πόντους
αμύγδαλα + δαμάσκηνα 2π
1 γιαούρτι αγελάδος 3π

σύνολο πόντων = 20
περίσσεψε 1 πόντος οπότε στον κουμπαρά μου έχω 6 πόντους
δεν γυμνάστηκα όμως καθόλου καθότι το απογευματινό δίωρο μποτιλιάρισμα στην εθνική όδό μου ρούφηξε όλη μου την ενέργεια και το κέφι.
Ελπίζω αύριο να γυμναστώ τον διπλάσιο χρόνο. οπότε οι πόντοι δώρο παραμένουν 9.

P-k,
εγώ δεν τον έχω αυτόν τον πίνακα των ww για την αναλογία ύψους -βάρους. Σε παρακαλώ μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά και για μένα? το ύψος μου είναι 1,63μ και η ηλικία (παίζει ρόλο?) είναι 39.

ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΜΑΓΙΑ σας εύχομαι
συνεχίστε την προσπάθεια κι ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να μαζευτούμε.
φιλάκιαααα

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, μόλις επιστρέψω σπίτι θα δω το βιβλιαράκι και θα σου απαντήσω. Τώρα μπαίνω μέσω κινητού.

----------


## samantha_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Αμαλία, μόλις επιστρέψω σπίτι θα δω το βιβλιαράκι και θα σου απαντήσω. Τώρα μπαίνω μέσω κινητού.


αφου θα τον κανεις τον κοπο βλεπεις κ για μενα??? 
1,72 ειμαι...thx προκαταβολικα!!!!

----------


## p_k

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε:
Στο βιβλιαράκι των WW δεν αναφέρει κάτι για ηλικία.

Αμαλία:

1,63 δεν έχει.

Στο 1,62 το βάρος θα πρέπει να είναι από 52 - 66 κιλά
στο 1,64 το βάρος θα πρέπει να είναι από 54 - 67 κιλά

Samantha:

στο 1,72 θα πρέπει να είσαι από 59 - 74 κιλά.

----------


## Deb_ed

Το σύστημα των Weight watchers ομολογω δε το ξέρω καθόλου αλλα το όριο που δινει για τα 1.72 που είναι το ύψος μου είναι νομιζω μια χαρα.Οταν είχα παει σε διαιτολόγο μου χε πει οτι τα ιδανικά μου κιλά είναι απο 64-68.Πρωτα λεω να φτασω τα 68 και αν εχω κουράγια συνεχίζω για 2-3 ακομα.

----------


## samantha_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε:
> Στο βιβλιαράκι των WW δεν αναφέρει κάτι για ηλικία.
> 
> Αμαλία:
> 
> 1,63 δεν έχει.
> 
> Στο 1,62 το βάρος θα πρέπει να είναι από 52 - 66 κιλά
> ...


Σ'ευχαριστω που μπηκες στον κοπο να ψαξεις!!!
Λογικα ειμαι σε φυσιολογικα κιλα δηλαδη....ενταξει μου την εφτιαξες τη μερα...  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ :Smile:   :Smile: 

P-K,
Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία. Με έβγαλες από την έννοια για το αν ο στόχος μου ήταν ο σωστός. Ο στόχος μου τα 60 κιλά είναι ένα νούμερο ενδιάμεσο οπότε θα είναι και εφικτό.

Σήμερα έχω σούπερ νέα καθότι ζυγίστηκα. Και είχα απώλεια 2 κιλών. Δεν το πίστευα , 3 φορές ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά για να βεβαιωθώ πως δείχνει σωστά. Όμως και τα ρούχα μου είναι πιο άνετα πάνω μου.
Πολύ καλή απώλεια , ξέρω σίγουρα πως η επόμενη εβδομάδα δεν θα δείξει τόσο μεγάλη απώλεια αλλά σαφώς μου έφτιαξε την διάθεση και πήρα και δύναμη να συνεχίσω.

θα ξαναμπώ αργότερα 
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## Μαριαννα_ed

Μπραβο Αμαλια!Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο Αμαλία!!!
Αυτή κι αν είναι απώλεια! 
2 ολόκληρα κιλά!
Συγχαρητήρια, πολύ ευχάριστα τα νέα σου!
Συνέχισε με συνέπεια και σταθερότητα και σε λίγο καιρό θα φτάσεις στο επιθυμητό βάρος!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

p-k & Μαριάννα,
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για την ενθάρρυνση.

Σήμερα για να έχω δει τέτοιο αποτέλεσμα "κρατήθηκα" δεν ξέφυγα από τους πόντους μου αν και Σάββατο και επίσης κατάφερα να γυμναστώ και μία ολόκληρη ώρα κερδίζοντας 5 πόντους.
Τελικά μία καλή απώλεια σου "δίνει φτεράααα"  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 


έτσι λοιπόν σήμερα έφαγα όοολα τα παρακάτω
κορν φλεικσ με γάλα 4π
χυμό 2 πορτοκαλιών 0π
1 τοστ με γαλαπούλα και τυρί λαιτ 4
ψάρι ψητό 100γρ 2π
σαλάτα πράσινη με σάλτσα βινεγκρετ με 4 κγλ.λάδι 4π
3 κγλ. παρμεζάνα 0π
2 πολύ μικρά κρίθινα παξιμαδάκια 1π
1σοκολατάκι υγείας για την λιγούρα 1π
1 μπανάνα 1π
1γιαούρτι αγελάδος με 6 δαμάσκηνα ξερά 3π+1π
Σύνολο πόντων=21

Ελπίζω κι αύριο να τα πάω το ίδιο καλά γιατί συνήθως τα Σ/Κ παίρνω παραπάνω πόντους αφού είμαι στο σπίτι άρα στην κουζίνα πιο πολλές ώρες.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## samantha_ed

AMALIA μπραβο!!!!Τελεια τα 2 κιλακια κ να συνεχισεις με την ιδια διαθεση!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

καλησπέρα σε όλους,

samantha μου, σ'ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση, όσο για την διάθεση αισιόδοξη είμαι. Πολύ θέλω στις ευρωεκλογές να είμαι στα 66 κιλά που δείχνει το τικεράκι σου. Για να δούμε θα τα καταφέρω μέχρι τότε?
Ευτυχώς ούτε σήμερα ξέφυγα από τους πόντους μου.
Σήμερα λοιπόν έφαγα όοοολα τα παρακάτω:

κορν φλεικς με γάλα 4π
2 μικρά κουλουράκια με τον καφέ μου 3π
1 χυμό φρούτων 1π
1 μερ. αρνάκι φρικασέ (πεντανόστιμο ήταν το άτιμο) 9π
1 ντομάτα και 1 αγγουράκι 0π
φράουλες 0π
1 γιαούρτι αγελάδος 3π
6 ξερά δαμάσκηνα (έχουν πολλές βιταμίνες & βοηθούν και στη δισκυλιότητα) 1π
Σύνολο πόντων = 21

Επίσης γυμνάστηκα για μία ολόκληρη ώρα dvd-aerobic και κέρδισα άλλους 5 πόντους οπότε τώρα έχω "καβάντζα" (αχρείαστοι να 'ναι) 10 πόντους.

Το Σ/Κ μου εξελίχθηκε πολύ καλό, μακάρι να συνεχίσω έτσι όλη την εβδομάδα.
Φιλάκια πολλά σε όλους και συνεχίστε την προσπάθεια

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, βλέπω μια χαρά τα πας και αποθηκεύεις και πόντους!
Μπράβο! Τώρα αν θα φτάσεις στο στόχο σου λίγο πριν - λίγο μετά τις ευρωεκλογές, δεν έχει και τόση σημασία!
Σημασία έχει το ότι τηρείς το πρόγραμμα και θα φτάσεις στο στόχο.
Η συνέπεια είναι πολύ σημαντικό συστατικό της επιτυχίας.
Κι εγώ μια χαρά τα πηγαίνω, διατηρώ το βάρος μου προσέχοντας να μην κάνω υπερβολές, τρώγοντας απ' όλα και τηρώντας τις αρχές των WW.
Αυτά προς το παρόν και καληνύχτα!
Να έχουμε όλοι και όλες μια πολύ καλή εβδομάδα!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

P-K,
τι ευχάριστη έκπληξη!!!

Καλά τα πάω μέχρι στιγμής αλλά το κυριότερο είναι ότι κατάφερα να αντισταθώ σε διατροφικούς πειρασμούς τούτο το Σ/Κ. Ξέρεις αυτή η προσπάθεια με έκανε λίγο να ξεχάσω το άλλο το φλέγον θέμα και μου έφτιαξε και το κέφι. 
Τώρα για το άν θα φτάσω τον πρώτο στόχο μέχρι τις ευρωεκλογές όντως δεν θα το βάλω και μαράζι αν δεν τα καταφέρω γιατί σίγουρα θα τα καταφέρω μετά από 2ή 3 εβδομάδες. Απλά τότε είναι προγραμματισμένο να φύγουμε ένα ολιγοήμερο ταξειδάκι κι ίσως κάνουμε και τα πρώτα μας μπάνια, εεε να μην μου είναι άνετο το μαγιώ?!!!  :Big Grin:  Γυναικεία ματαιοδοξία!!!

Αχ αυτή η συνέπεια!!! Πρέπει να την εφαρμόσω μέχρι τέλους.
Κρατάς ακόμα ημερολόγιο ή θυμάσε πόσους πόντους περίπου έχεις φάει?
Καληνύχτα φίλε μου και καλή εβδομάδα.

----------


## samantha_ed

Αμαλια συμφωνω με τον p_k..μη σε αγχωνουν τα κιλα κ μην κολλας σε χρονοδιαγραμματα...κανε την προσπαθεια σου κ αργα η γρηγορα θα τα καταφερεις!!!

βρε p_k ακομα κ τωρα που εχεις φτασει στο στοχο σου προσεχεις???εγω πιστευα πως αν χασω τα κιλα που θελω δεν θα χρειαζεται να προσεχω τι τρωω...δηλαδη θα περασω ολη μου τι ζωη με το φοβο μην ξαναπαχυνω??? δεν το μπορω αυτο αληθεια!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

samanthaki μου,
σ'επιασα. :Big Grin:  
βρε καρδούλα μου πες μου ειλικρινά τώρα πως κατάφερες κι έφαγες 1 κιλό αγγούρια και 2 κιλά πορτοκάλια????

----------


## samantha_ed

χαχαχαχαχα...δν ξερω αληθεια!!!τα πορτοκαλια τα εστιψα...κ ειναι μαλλον αυτο που ειπες..ειμαι μικρη κ κανω υπερβολες για ν'αδυνατισω..οταν πηξει το μυαλο μου μπορει να μαθω να τρωω σωστα!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by samantha_
> χαχαχαχαχα...δν ξερω αληθεια!!!τα πορτοκαλια τα εστιψα...κ ειναι μαλλον αυτο που ειπες..ειμαι μικρη κ κανω υπερβολες για ν'αδυνατισω..οταν πηξει το μυαλο μου μπορει να μαθω να τρωω σωστα!!!


Δεν είναι ότι δεν έχεις μυαλό, απλά έχεις άλλες αντοχές.
Αυτό που κάνεις εσύ, εμένα τώρα μου φαίνεται βουνό. Κάποτε θυμάμαι όταν ήθελα να χωρέσω σ'ένα παντελόνι σε μία εβδομάδα κατάφερνα και το έκανα να χρειάζομαι και ζώνη.
Γιαούρτια, μπανάνες με γάλα μόνο κι άλλα τέτοια. Τώρα δεν μπορώ να τα κάνω αυτά. Μάλλον κουράστηκα, έχω κάνω ουκ ολίγες δίαιτες.

----------


## samantha_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by samantha_
> χαχαχαχαχα...δν ξερω αληθεια!!!τα πορτοκαλια τα εστιψα...κ ειναι μαλλον αυτο που ειπες..ειμαι μικρη κ κανω υπερβολες για ν'αδυνατισω..οταν πηξει το μυαλο μου μπορει να μαθω να τρωω σωστα!!!
> 
> 
> ...


σε καμια περιπτωση αυτο που κανω δεν ειναι σωστο διατροφικα κ φυσικα δεν θα προτεινα σε κανεναν να το κανει...δεν θελω να βασανιζομαι αλλα βαρεθηκα να κανω διαιτα 2μιση χρονια τωρα ταλαιπωρουμαι....θελω επιτελους να τελειωσω....μακαρι να ηξερα τι πρεπει να φαω για να χασω τα κιλα κ να μην τα ξαναπαρω.. :-/

----------


## AMALIA_ed

samanthaki μου,
νομίζω πως όλοι ξέρουμε μέσα μας ποιά είναι η σωστή συνταγή, "απ'όλα αλλά με μέτρο". Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το εφαρμόζουμε και το κυριότερο δεν έχουμε καθόλου υπομονή.
Κι εγώ 3 κοντεύω 4 χρόνια που ταλαιπωρούμε με αυτά τα κιλά. Και κάθε χρόνο αντί να κατεβαίνω πρόσθετα και 2 με 3 ακόμα κι έτσι πρόσθεσα στο σώμα μου αισίως 14 κιλά. :Frown:

----------


## samantha_ed

ειναι σημαντικο που το'χεις παρει ζεστα το θεμα τωρα κ εισαι σε καλο δρομο...εδω μεσα ,εγω τουλαχιστον ,παιρνω κουραγιο κ δυναμη να συνεχισω την προσπαθεια...μαζι 8α τα καταφερουμε...μη σε απασχολει καθολου,....

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Σε καταλαβαίνω, έχεις κάνει μεγάλο αγώνα και κουράστηκες πια. 
Ενώ εγώ 3,5 χρόνια τώρα βλέπω στην πράξη το φαινόμενο γιο-γιο και τις επιπτώσεις του.  :Frown: 
Ελπίζω να καταφέρω τούτη τη φορά να το ξεπεράσω και να καταφέρω όχι μόνο να φτάσω στο στόχο μου αλλά και να διατηρηθώ σε αυτά τα κιλά.
Πάντως όντως αυτό το φόρουμ με γεμίζει ενέργεια, πείσμα και δύναμη.
Μαζί στον αγώνα. 

Πάω για ύπνο, πέρασε η ώρα κι αύριο με περιμένει δύσκολη μέρα στο γραφείο. Θα τα πούμε αύριο.
Καλή συνέχεια και καλή εβδομάδα
Φιλάκια πολλά.

----------


## Nefeli-

αγαπητά γουεητγοτσεράκια ο πεχλιβάνης, η βαρκούλα μου κι εγώ σας χαιρετάμε! να είστε καλά και να προσέχετε την ψυχή και το σώμα σας. αυτά τα δύο δεν πάνε χώρια... κι αν θέλουμε να αδυνατήσει το σώμα μας είναι καλό να θεριεύει και να γεμίζει η ψυχή μας! αποχωρώ από το φόρουμ έχοντας πάρει κουράγιο και δύναμη από πολλά ποστς προικισμένων ατόμων, μελών και έχοντας περάσει αρκετές ευχάριστες στιγμές στο τσατ με αστεία και κουβεντούλα... θεωρώ ότι μέσα από το φόρουμ πολλοί βρήκαμε την στήριξη την συμπαράσταση και την συντροφικότητα που ψάχναμε όσο αφορά στον προσωπικό μας αγώνα "διατροφικών διαταραχών" αλλά με θλίβει που πλέον μπορώ να το χαρακτηρίσω εκκολαπτήριο "εμμονών". Πριν μετρήσει κάποιος τους πόντους των τροφίμων που γεμίζει την κοιλιά του , θα πρέπει να μετράει τις λέξεις του, πρωτού "αδειάσει" τον διπλανό του. άλλο ένα μέλος του κύκλου των "χαμένων ποιητών" σας αποχαιρετά.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

Νεφελάκι και Σαμανθάκι, 
αχ, αχ, αχ, θα σας μαλώσω. :Frown:   :Frown: 
Βρε τι κόντρες και μαλώματα είναι αυτά??
Είναι χαζό εντελώς να μαλώνουμε μεταξύ μας για το τίποτα. Σ'αυτό το φόρουμ όλοι όσοι γράφουμε πιστεύω πως έχουμε τις ίδιες αγωνίες που μας βασανίζουν για το πως θα χάσουμε λίγα ή πολλά κιλά που όμως όλους μας μας ταλαιπωρούν. Είναι ανάγκη να ταλαιπωρούμαστε και με μικροπαρεξηγήσεις???

Ειλικρινά πολύ στεναχωρέθηκα για το συμβάν, για τις βαριές κουβέντες που ανταλλάξατε.
Δεν αξίζει να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας, έχουμε τόοοοσα άλλα κάθε μέρα να μας στεναχωρούν

Τελικά τα γραπτά στα φόρουμ λειτουργούν όπως το τηλέφωνο. Επειδή δεν τον έχουμε τον άλλον απέναντί μας να βλέπουμε τις εκφράσεις του όταν μας λέει κάτι είναι πολύ εύκολο να παρεξηγηθούμε ή να παρεξηγήσουμε.

Κι εσύ βρε Νεφελάκι ξανασκέψου το. Μην μας στερήσεις την παρουσία σου. Για χάρη των παλιών καλών στιγμών που πέρασες σ'αυτά τα "λημέρια". 
Εγώ πάντως θα σε περιμένω να μπεις να μου γράψεις τα νέα σου. Θα μου λείψεις.
Και δεν έχω και τα στοιχεία σου. Πως θα σε βρω τον Ιούνιο που θα ανέβω για μια βδομαδούλα στην Ξάνθη να απολαύσουμε χαλαρά τον καφέ μας στην παραλία????
Πάρε τον χρόνο σου και μπες ξανά. Χαρά μεγάλη θα μου δώσεις κι όχι μόνο σε μένα.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλησπέρα και πάλι,

Σήμερα καλά εξελίχθηκε η μέρα από διατροφική άποψη.
Λοιπόν, έφαγα όλα τα παρακάτω:
1 φλυτζ. γάλα 1π
1 τοστ με γαλοπούλα και τυρί light & μαρουλάκι 4π
φράουλες 0π
Πέννες ολικής άλεσης 3π
Σάλτσα λαχανικών με 3κ.γλ. λάδι 3π
3 κ. γλ. παρμεζάνα 0π
1 μπανάνα 1π
αμύγδαλα άψητα 2π
1 γιαούρτι αγελάδος 3π
Σύνολο πόντων = 17

Περίσσεψαν 4 πόντοι που τους βάζω στον κουμπαρά για πιθανή ατασθαλία-γουρουνολιγούρα.
Επίσης έκανα γρήγορο περπάτημα για 40 λεπτά και εξασφάλισα άλλους 2π. Οπότε οι πόντοι δώρο έγιναν 12.

Σήμερα το πρωί πείναγα πολύ και δεν προλάβαινα στη δουλειά να φάω. Με αποτέλεσμα το στομάχι μου να μείνει για αρκετή ώρα άδειο και το απόγευμα με το που γύρισα από το βάδισμα με πόναγε πολύ. Βέβαια φταίει κι η αντιβίωση που παίρνω που το έχει πολύ ευαισθητοποιήσει. Αυτός είναι κι λόγος που με το ζόρι έφαγα μόνο ένα γιαουρτάκι το βράδυ, αλλιώς θα ''βόγκαγε" το ψυγείο με την πείνα που πέρασα σήμερα  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Φιλάκια σε όλους και καλή συνέχεια

----------


## Nefeli-

ΑΜΑΛΙΑ μου σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ που με σκέφτηκες ! όπως είπα ο λόγος που θέλω να αποχωρήσω έχει να κάνει γενικοτερα με την φιλοσοφία του φόρουμ. Πιστεύω ότι λείπει ο έλεγχος και ότι πολύ εύκολα ένα παιδί ή ο οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να οδηγηθεί σε τόπικς και πόστς να ακολουθήσει απαράδεκτες μεθόδους αφαγίας ή στέρησης να αποκτήσει εμμονές να μάθει για δοσολογίες φαρμάκων και μαντζουνιών πράγμα που θεωρώ τραγικό... έγκλημα. αυτή μου η αντίδραση έχει να κάνει με το πόσο σέβομαι τον προσωπικό μου αγώνα και την νοημοσύνη μου. σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα συναινέσω σε κάτι τέτοιο και εφόσον ένιωσα ότι η παρουσία μου και η μη αντίδραση μου τόσο καιρό είναι ουσιαστικά ένας συμβιβασμός με αυτό που συμβαίνει, είπα ότι είχα να πω.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Nefeli σε όποιο φόρουμ και να μπεις πάντα θα υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις και πάντα θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι που "θα στην λένε" στο μέγιστο βαθμό. Δεν σημαίνει πως επειδή αυτοί οι κάποιοι έχουν μιαν α' γνώμη θα πρέπει εμείς να επηρεαστούμε και να πράξουμε ανάλογα. Δεν είναι ο γείτονας της διπλανής πόρτας που παίζει "ηλεκτρικό μαντολίνο" για να του πούμε "να φύγετε κύριε". Είναι η άλλη άποψη. Είτε μας αρέσει είτε μας ενοχλεί δεν παύει να είναι άποψη που όσα τεκμήρια και να προβάλεις για να πείσεις για την δική σου γνώμη δεν πρόκειτε να αλλάξει την δική του. ʼλλωστε στα φόρουμ ο σκοπός είναι να υπάρχει πολυγνωμία.
Το ότι ο έλεγχος απ'την διαχείριση είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτος είναι γεγονός. Δεν ξέρω για ποιούς λόγους δεν υπάρχει συμμετοχή τους. Το γεγονός ότι στηρίζεται το φόρουμ απ'τα παλιά του μέλη και προσπαθούν να το κρατούν ζωντανό, αυτό δείχνει ανθρώπους που υποστηρίζουν το αντικείμενο και θέλουν ότι καλύτερο.
Όσο για τα νεαρά μέλη που θέλουν να δοκιμάσουν μαντζούνια κλπ... μην ξεχνάμε ότι κι εμείς οι κάπως μεγαλύτερες περάσαμε απ'την φάση αυτή. Ξοδευτήκαμε, δοκιμάσαμε, είδαμε ότι τα μαντζούνια είναι φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες μέχρι που αποφασίσαμε πως αν δεν το βάλουμε καλά στο μυαλό μας να κλείσουμε το στοματάκι μας, τα κιλά μας θα μας ταλαιπωρούν στον αιώνα τον άπαντα.

Γι'αυτό λοιπόν Νεφελάκι, κάτσε στ'αυγά σου! Απαιτώ να παραμείνεις!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Nefelaki μου,
Είμαι λίγο καιρό στο φόρουμ και επειδή δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω και πολλά τόπικ για να πω την αλήθεια δεν είχα προσέξει πως γίνεται ΄τετοιου είδους κόντρα να το πω έτσι.
Πάντως έτσι όπως το έθεσε το θέμα η Μαρία μας έχει δίκιο. Αποχωρώντας από το φόρουμ κερδίζουν όλοι εκείνοι που πρεσβεύουν ότι το αδυνάτισμα είναι μία εύκολη υπόθεση απλά να υποσιτίζεις τον οργανισμό σου και να τρως ότι σαβούρα βρεθεί μπροστά σου αρκεί να είναι υποθερμιδικό.
Θέλω να πω ότι θα χαθεί μία αξιοσέβαστη άποψη και γνώμη όπως η δική σου που αν συνεχίσει να ακούγεται θα βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο.
Κι έπειτα υπάρχουν και τόπικ όπως αυτό των ww όπου ακούγονται κυρίως σωστά πράγματα για το υγιεινό αδυνάτισμα. Γιατί να μην τα στηρίξεις??? Όταν ένας καινούριος δει πως ακολουθώντας έναν πιο υγιεινό τρόπο διατροφής όντως χάνεις κιλά νομίζεις πως δεν θα το ακολουθήσει? 
Θυμήσου πόσο κουράγιο και δύναμη πήραμε όλοι όταν ο p-k κατάφερε μετά από 9 μήνες υγιεινής διατροφής να χάσει πάνω από 20 κιλά!!!! Πάταγος έγινε στο φόρουμ. Όλοι σκεφτήκαμε τότε "κι εγώ μπορώ, υπομονή και προσπάθεια θέλει τελικά". Κι όσο θα πληθαίνουν τέτοια επιτυχημένα παραδείγματα τόσο θα κερδίζει έδαφος η υγιεινή διατροφή . 
Μείνε κοντά μας σε χρειαζόμαστε.

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και όλα πάνε μια χαρά: 78,2 κιλά.
Να έχετε ένα όμορφο και ευχάριστο απόγευμα!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλησπέρα σας,
p-k, θαυμάσια τα πας. Μας αποδεικνύεις με το παράδειγμά σου πως όχι μόνο χάνονται εύκολα τα κιλά με την διατροφή ww, αλλά και διατηρούνται το ίδιο εύκολα χωρίς στερήσεις. Μπράβο, συνέχισε έτσι να παίρνουμε κι εμείς κουράγιο που είμαστε ακόμα στην αρχή.

----------


## samantha_ed

θα ξεκινησω κ εγω αυριο τη διατροφη ww.Βεβαια ειδα οτι πρεπει να παιρνω 19π την ημερα...΄λιγοι δεν ειναι??
Ας το δοκιμασω κ αυτο κ θα δουμε.....

----------


## AMALIA_ed

SAMANTHA,
πολύ χαίρομαι που θα σε έχουμε στην παρέα μας. ʼντε βρε παιδί μου μπας και ξεκολλήσεις από τα αγγούρια και τα πορτοκάλια  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
όποια διευκρίνιση κι αν χρειαστείς ευχαρίστως θα σε βοηθήσουμε.
Εκτύπωσε για αρχή τους πόντους από το τόπικ wwpoints φτιάξε κι ένα ημερολόγιο και ξεκίνα. 
Για τους πόντους που δικαιούσε είσαι σίγουρη πως απάντησες σωστά στο ερωτηματολόγιο? Θα το βρεις στο ίδιο τόπικ με τους πόντους των φαγητών.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Λοιπόν κι εγώ σήμερα από διατροφικής άποψης καλά τα πήγα
Μάλιστα έφαγα όοοοολα τα παρακάτω:
1 φλιτζ. γάλα 1π
1 τοστ με γαλοπούλα και τυρί Light και ντοματούλα 4π
1 μήλο + 1 πράσινο τσάι με 1 κγλ ζάχαρη 0π
1 κονσέρβα τόννου σε νερό 2π
Σαλάτα πράσινη με 6κ.γλ. λάδι 6π
3 κγλ παρμεζάνα 0π μου φάνηκαν λίγα όμως της γουρούνας και πρόσθεσα άλλα 3 οπότε υπολογίζω 1,5π
2 πολύ μικρά κρίθινα παξιμαδάκια 1π
καφεδάκι ελληνικό με 1 κοφτή κ.γλ ζάχαρη 0π
5 φράουλες 0π
1 μπανάνα 1π
3 ξερά δαμάσκηνα 0,5π
1 γιαούρτι αγελάδος 3π
1 φέτα γαλοπούλας 1π
2 αγγουράκια 0π
Σύνολο πόντων=21

Στον κουμπαρά των πόντων έχω ακόμα από χθες 4 πόντους αποταμιευμένους
επίσης περπάτησα 50λεπτά κι έτσι εξοικονόμησα άλλους 2,5 πόντους οπότε οι πόντοι δώρο έφτασαν τους 14,5. Αχρείαστοι να είναι.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## samantha_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> SAMANTHA,
> πολύ χαίρομαι που θα σε έχουμε στην παρέα μας. ʼντε βρε παιδί μου μπας και ξεκολλήσεις από τα αγγούρια και τα πορτοκάλια   
> όποια διευκρίνιση κι αν χρειαστείς ευχαρίστως θα σε βοηθήσουμε.
> Εκτύπωσε για αρχή τους πόντους από το τόπικ wwpoints φτιάξε κι ένα ημερολόγιο και ξεκίνα. 
> Για τους πόντους που δικαιούσε είσαι σίγουρη πως απάντησες σωστά στο ερωτηματολόγιο? Θα το βρεις στο ίδιο τόπικ με τους πόντους των φαγητών.


να'σαι καλα!!ενθουσιαζομαι κ εγω με τα καινουρια πραγματα κ χαιρομαι που υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που μπορουν να μου λυσουν τις αποριες!!!!

οσο για τους ποντους ναι ειναι σωστα..
ειμαι γυναικα:7π
21χρ:4
66 κιλα:6
1,72 υψος:2
θελω να χασω βαρος κ κανω καθιστικη δουλεια:0
συνολο: 19

απο αυριο θα αναφερω εδω τι γινεται...σιγα-σιγα

----------


## AMALIA_ed

samantha,
σωστά τα υπολόγισες, αλλά δεν κινήσε καθόλου όλη μέρα?
δεν περπατάς να πας στη δουλειά, κατά την ώρα εργασίας είσαι "καρφωμένη" στην καρέκλα, δεν σηκώνεσε καθόλου?
Στο σπίτι δεν κάνεις δουλειές?

Κι εμένα η δουλειά μου καθιστική είναι αλλά με το που γυρίζω σπίτι ξεπατώνομαι. Δεν κάθομαι καθόλου μέχρι τις 12 τη νύχτα που θα πάω για ύπνο, οπότε στο ερώτημα περί δουλειάς βάζω 2 πόντους. 
Λέω μήπως για αρχή να ξεκίναγες με τους 20 πόντους κι όταν δεις ότι τα καταφέρνεις κατεβάζεις έναν πόντο ακόμα.

Επίσης μπορεί την πρώτη εβδομάδα να μην χάσεις ούτε γραμμάριο μη σου πω ότι μπορεί να βάλεις κιόλας λίγο. Εμένα μου έτυχε αυτό.
Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή ο οργανισμός συνηθισμένος να υποσιτίζεται όπως στην περίπτωσή σου, αντιδρά περίεργα στην αρχή αλλά γρήγορα μπαίνει στο νόημα και μετά θα χάνεις.

Προσπάθησε να κάνεις υγιεινές επιλογές και να μην καταναλώνεις τους πόντους που δικαιούσε σε γλυκά.
Βάλε μέτρο. Όρισε μία μέρα της εβδομάδας που θα τρως το γλυκάκι σου. Ή κατανάλωνε κάτι γλυκαντικό με λιγότερους πόντους, όπως ο p-k που συνήθως τα απογεύματα απολάμβανε ένα κεσεδάκι ρυζόγαλο.

Καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Και σήμερα όλα καλά πήγαν από διατροφικής άποψης.
Έφαγα:
κορν φλέικς με γάλα 4π
1 μήλο 0π
φακές σούπα 6π
1/2 φέτα ψωμί 1π
μανιτάρια πλευρώτους ψητά με 2 κ.γλ. λάδι 2π
1 μπανάνα 1π
1 ρυζόγαλο 4π
φουντούκια 1π
1 γιούρτι αγελάδος 3π
Σύνολο πόντων 22

αφαιρώ έναν πόντο από τον κουμπαρά μου και γίνονται 3 οι αποταμιευμένοι.
ʼσκηση δεν έκανα, άρα οι πόντοι δώρο παραμένουν 14,5.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## myrtali

Καλησπέρα από κι από μένα, είναι αλήθεια πως απουσιάζω πολλές μέρες και νιώθω πως έχασα πολλά επισόδεια!! Έγινε κάτι συγκεκριμένο και κάποια μέλη θέλουν να αποχωρήσουν; Αν ναι, είναι κρίμα, όλοι και όλες εδώ στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε και τα ίδια προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουμε ... Στα δικά μας τώρα, παραμένω σταθερά στα114,2 κιλά και μάλλον αυτό είναι καλό, γιατί καθημερινά στη δουλειά έχουμε τυροπιτάκια, κεκάκια, παστάκια και ότι άλλο σε -άκια υπάρχει στην αγορά. Η αντίστασή μου σε αυτά είναι από δύσκολη ως αδύνατη, ειδικά τις μέρες που υπάρχει μεγάλη ένταση και πολλά νεύρα, και αυτές οι μέρες είναι πολλές...Πάλι καλά που δεν έχω βάλει κιόλας...Θα προσπαθήσω από δω και πέρα να 'συμμαζευτώ' ελπίζοντας στις αρχές Ιούνη να σπάσω το φράγμα των110 kg. Φιλιά σε όλη την ομάδα ww και καλή δύναμη!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Myrtali,
μπραβο που υπάρχει στο μυαλό σου το θέμα διατροφή και δεν ενδίδεις ολοκληρωτικά σε όλους αυτούς τους πειρασμούς που κυκλοφορούν στη δουλειά σου.
Σε περιμένουμε στην παρέα μας όταν θα είσαι έτοιμη

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Σήμερα έφαγα τα παρακάτω

1 τοστ γαλοπούλα + τυρί 4π
1φλιτζ. γάλα 1π
1 μήλο=0
2 μικρά μπιφτεκάκια από άπαχο κιμά 7π
σαλάτα πράσινη + 2 κ.γλ. λάδι 2π
2 μικρά παξιμαδάκια 1π
1 μπανάνα 1π
1 αυγό βραστό 2,5π
1 ντομάτα 0π
1 γιαούρτι αγελάδος 3π
δαμάσκηνα ξερά 0,5π
Σύνολο πόντων= 22

Οι πόντοι στον κουμπαρά μου γίνονται 2.
Επίσης έκανα 30λεπτά aerobic και κέρδισα 3π οπότε οι πόντοι δώρο έγιναν 17,5.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## layza

Αμαλια σε παρακολουθουσα πιο παλια και ειχα δει οτι ειχες χασει παραπανω κιλακια..ή κανω λαθος??????????
Με ενδιαφερει τρελα αυτη η διατροφη αν και δεν εχω καταφερει να την κρατησω διαστημα!!!
μπορεις να μου δωσεις γενικες οδηγιες εχω καπου κρατησει σημειωσεις...αλλα δεν ξερω που ειναι αυτην την στιγμη.
βασικα σε σχεση με τα φρουτα θελω να μου πεις...τρωμε ελευθερα με 0 ποντους ή οχι.Υπηρχε καποιο θεμα σε αυτο απο οτι 
θυμαμαι!!!
και με τα λαχανικα...σορυ αν σε κουραζω...αλλα μου εχουν γινει εμμονη αυτα τα 10 κιλα ποθ θελω να διωξω ως το καλοκαιρι...
ευχαριστω


..υγ αναφερομαι στην Αμαλιτσα αλλα οποιος γνωριζει και θελει ας μου απαντησει...

----------


## AMALIA_ed

LAYZA,
Καλά θυμάσε, στην προηγούμενη προσπάθεια είχα ξεκινήσει από 72,5 και είχα φτάσει στα 67. Εντωμεταξύ όμως μεσολάβησε μία αποβολή και στην συνέχεια εξωσωματική που επίσης οδήγησε σε βιοχημική κύηση και όλα τα φάρμακα συν η κακή ψυχολογία , ξαναπήρα τα κιλά και 2 ακόμα. όχι ότι δεν φταίω κι εγώ που δεν έβαλα καθόλου φραγμό. 
Τώρα όμως νιώθω πιο δυνατή και κάνω μία νέα προσπάθεια.

Για τα φρούτα δεν μετράς πόντους εκτός κι αν είναι μπανάνα, σταφύλι, σύκο και κάποια άλλα που θα τα βρεις στο τόπικ με τους πόντους. Στα 6 κλειδιά της καλής υγείας διαβάζουμε πως επιβάλλετε να τρώμε 5 μερίδες φρούτων και λαχανικών την ημέρα. Οι σύμβουλοι μας συνιστούσαν να τρώμε μέχρι 3 φρούτα την ημέρα και τα υπολογίζαμε με μηδενικούς πόντους εκτός κι αν ήταν ένα από τα παραπάνω που ανάφερα.
Το ίδιο και τα λαχανικά τα περισσότερα έχουν μηδενικούς πόντους.

Ότι χρειαστείς είμαι στη διάθεσή σου.

για μένα αύριο είναι ημέρα ζυγίσματος
Θα σας ενημερώσω αύριο.

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή για μένα.
Η ζυγαριά έδειξε 71,8 κιλά δηλαδή έχασα 500γρ.
Ομολογώ ότι δεν ήταν η απώλεια που περίμενα αλλά ευτυχώς υπήρξε κι αυτή. Όλη αυτή την εβδομάδα έπαιρνα αντιβίωση, αύριο τελειώνει η θεραπεία και πιστεύω ότι έβαλε το φάρμακο το χεράκι του στο να φρενάρει ελαφρώς ο ρυθμός απώλειας. Το αναφέρω γιατί το έχω ξαναπάθει στο παρελθόν.
Την εβδομάδα που πέρασε έπρεπε να φάω 7χ21=147 πόντους. Τελικά έφαγα 140 και γυμνάστηκα συνολικά 295 λεπτά.
Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη με την συνέπεια που έδειξα στο πρόγραμμα ww. Γι' αυτό και πιστεύω πως η ερχόμενη εβδομάδα που θα είναι και χωρίς αντιβίωση ίσως με αποζημειώσει περισσότερο ως προς την απώλεια βάρους. 

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## layza

καλημερα!!
Λυπαμαι για αυτα που περασες,και ευχομαι να σου πανε ολα καλα απο εδω και περα!

λοιπον σχετικα με τους ποντους θελω αλλη μια διευκρινηση,ειδα στο ποστ σου οτι αναφερεις τους ποντους της εβδομαδας,
κ την γυμναστικη που εκανες,
μετραμε συνολικα τους ποντους και τρωμε αναλογα??
δηλ. εχω εξοδο το Σ/Κ κ τρωω λιγοτερους την εβδομαδα για να τους συμπληρωσω τοτε?
αν ναι μεχρι ποσους λιγοτερους τρωω την μερα?

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, συγχαρητήρια και πάλι συγχαρητήρια!
Μισό κιλό την εβδομάδα είναι πολύ καλή απώλεια και στα πλαίσια του σωστού και υγιεινού αδυνατίσματος.
Παρά την αγωγή σου, κατάφερες και είχες απώλεια, πολύ σημαντικό γεγονός.
Σκέψου ότι στις 2 αυτές εβδομάδες έχασες 2,5 κιλά, δηλαδή 1,25 κιλό την εβδομάδα!
Σε όλη την πορεία μου προς το κανονικό βάρος, είχα εβδομάδες με απώλεια 100 και 200 γραμμάρια, ήταν όμως απώλεια! Οτιδήποτε περιττό φεύγει από επάνω μας, μας οδηγεί πιο γρήγορα και με ασφάλεια στον στόχο.
Πολύ θετικό το ότι καταγράφεις όλα όσα τρως. Είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος για να κρατάς τον έλεγχο και να μην ξεφεύγεις. Ημερολόγιο και πάλι ημερολόγιο!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

P-k,
σ'ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση. τις θυμάμαι τις εβδομάδες (ειδικά προς το τέλος της προσπάθειάς σου) που έχανες τόσο λίγο. Είναι σημαντική η απώλεια δεν λέω σου δίνει φτερά , αλλά για μένα ήταν το ίδιο σημαντικό που κατάφερα να κρατήσω "αδαμάντινο χαρακτήρα"  :Smile:  όλη την περασμένη εβδομάδα . Με πείσμωσε και συνειδητοποίησα ότι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω. Κι όντως και τούτο το Σ/κ δεν φόρτωσα παραπάνω πόντους που σημαίνει πως όλη η εβδομάδα θα κυλήσει χωρίς ιδιαίτερο άγχος και πείνα για εξοικονόμηση πόντων. 
Το ημερολόγιο το ενημερώνω με ευλάβεια.  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Αγαπητή μου layza,
όπως ακριβώς τα γράφεις κάνουμε.
Όταν ξέρεις πως έχεις κάποια έξοδο προσπαθείς να εξοικονομήσεις πόντους από τις προηγούμενες ημέρες της εβδομάδας ώστε να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις την ημέρα που θα ξεφύγεις λίγο . 

Να σου περιγράψω λίγο τη δική μου μέθοδο.
Από προηγούμενες προσπάθειες που έκανα πρόσεξα πως σχεδόν πάντα ναυαγούσε η δίαιτά μου το Σαββατοκύριακο που βγαίναμε έξω ή βρισκόμασταν με φίλους.
Να κόψω τις εξόδους δεν γινόταν, οπότε άλλαξα την ημέρα που ξεκινά η εβδομάδα μου. Ξεκινώ πάντα Σάββατο (ημέρα ζυγίσματος) , έχοντας ζυγιστεί το πρωί του Σαββάτου και βλέποντας απώλεια "ντοπάρομαι" ψυχολογικά οπότε προσέχω λίγο περισσότερο το βράδυ και την Κυριακή να μην ξεφύγω υπερβολικά. Σημειώνω το αρνητικό ισοζύγιο πόντων στον κουμπαρά μου και όλη την υπόλοιπη εβδομάδα εξοικονομώ πόντους ώστε να καταφέρω να το μηδενίσω.
Για παράδειγμα χθες Σάββατο πρώτη ημέρα της νέας εβδομάδας κατάφερα και εξοικονόμησα στον κουμπαρά μου δύο πόντους.
Σήμερα όμως που πήγαμε σε ταβερνούλα κι οι διατροφικοί πειρασμοί ήταν ουκ ολίγοι, έφαγα 26 πόντους. Δηλαδή 5 πόντους παραπάνω. ʼρα στον κουμπαρά έχω 3 αρνητικούς πόντους. Πρέπει μέσα στην εβδομάδα σιγά σιγά να τους μηδενίσω κάτι που είναι εύκολο.
Γενικά τα ww ορίζουν πως δεν πρέπει να τρώμε λιγότερο από 17 πόντους την ημέρα γιατί μετά επιβραδύνεται ο μεταβολισμός. Αλλά ούτε και να χρησιμοποιούμε περισσότερο από 12 πόντους δώρου (από την άσκηση).
Έχει τύχει όμως σε Σ/Κ να πάρω και 20 πόντους παραπάνω , κάτι που είναι δύσκολο μετά να το μειώσεις ειδικά όταν δικαιούσε μόλις 20 πόντους την ημέρα. Οπότε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις προσπαθούσα να αυξήσω πολύ την άσκηση- κίνηση και έφτιαχνα και σούπα αλά ww που έχει μηδέν πόντους και αντικαθιστούσα κάποια γεύματα. 
Αλλά αυτό να γίνει μία φορά στις τόσες γιατί αν γίνεται κάθε Σ/Κ κουράζει, αγχώνει και φυσικά πεινάς πολύ την υπόλοιπη εβδομάδα και βέβαια πιστεύω ότι φρενάρει την απώλεια. 

Τούτη τη φορά έχω βάλει στόχο να χρησιμοποιώ όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερους πόντους έως και καθόλου από την άσκησή μου. Δηλαδή οι πόντοι δώρο να μένουν ατόφιοι να τρώω μόνο αυτούς που δικαιούμε ώστε να επιταχύνω την απώλειά. Για παράδειγμα την περασμένη εβδομάδα είχα κερδίσει από τα 295 λεπτά που γυμνάστηκα συνολικά 20 πόντους και τελικά δεν χρησιμοποίησα ούτέ έναν. ΜΕγαλεπήβολο σχέδιο δεν λέω  :Big Grin:  εύχομαι να τα καταφέρω.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## chrys

Samantha, Amalia, Myrtali,Maria, P_k, αγαπητες μου weightwatcherινες γεια σας!
Χαιρομαι που συνεχιζουμε ολες την προσπαθεια μας!
Ελειπα για λιγο καιρο, αλλα ολα καλα! Δεν εχασα κατι τις 2 τελευταιες εβδομαδες, αλλα ειμαι τουλαχιστον σταθερη στα κιλα και ..στις αρχες μου!

Ευχομαι να ειμαστε ολες οκ και να προχωραμε προς τα κατω!!

Πολλα φιλια και με θεληση ολα γινονται! Το εχω δει με τα ματια μου!!!

----------


## chrys

Αααααααα! Ξεχασα τη Layza! Συγγνωμη..

Η Νεφελη? Εφυγε? Κριμα.... Αλλα εκεινη ξερει καλυτερα...

----------


## sasa14

chrys να σε ρωτησω σε πόσο καιρό με την δίαιατα αυτή έχασες τα 4κιλά???

----------


## chrys

Ελα Sasa μου! τα 4 κιλα τα εχασα σε ενα μηνα και κατι μερες . Βεβαια μερικες μερες ξεχνουσα και να φαω λογω υποχρεωσεων..ισως επαιξε κι αυτο ρολο.
Αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες, να ξερεις οτι με τα weight watchers αν το τηρεις, χανεις!

Καλη επιτυχια!! Ο, τι θες, εδω ειμαστε!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

chrys,
το παλεύουμε, που θα πάει θα τα χάσουμε τα ρημάδια,
Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω που συντήρησες την απώλειά σου.
Πολύ θετικό, απέφυγες το φαινόμενο γιο-γιο. Οπότε με το που θα νιώσεις δυνατή με άλλη μία προσπάθεια θα καταφέρεις να "πέσεις" κι άλλο.

sasa14,
μεταφέρω ακριβώς αυτά που γράφει σε ένα από τα βιβλιαράκια των ww.
"O Μέσος όρος εβδομαδιαίας απώλειας βάρους μετά από 3 μήνες δίαιτας, είναι μεταξύ 500 και 750 γρ.
Η απώλεια βάρους δεν είναι απαραίτητα σταθερή. Μην κολλάτε στην εβδομαδιαία απώλεια αλλά δείτε το μέσο όρο μετά από αρκετές εβδομάδες."

Ο p-k είναι ζωντανό παράδειγμα ότι το πρόγραμμα δουλεύει. ʼλλωστε αν δεν δούλευε δεν θα υπήρχαν τόσα πολλά υποκαταστήματα των ww σε όλο τον κόσμο.
Απλά θέλει υπομονή. Όμως τα κιλά που χάνεις με τα ww συντηρούντε για πολύυυυυ καιρό με ελάχιστη προσπάθεια.
Αυτό το πρόγραμμα σε βοηθά να μάθεις να τρώς ισορροπημένα, να υιοθετείς διατροφικές συνήθειες και συμπεριφορές που σε βοηθούν να χάσεις βάρος και φυσικά να μην το ξαναπάρεις. Επίσης σε βάζει στην διαδικασία της άσκησης.
Αυτό το πρόγραμμα δεν ενδύκνειτε για γρήγορη απώλεια βάρους που συνήθως χαλάει τον μεταβολισμό.
Θέλει υπομονή, επιμονή και συνέπεια στην επιλογή υγιεινών διατροφικών επιλογών.

----------


## layza

λοιπον ...θα ξεκινησω την καταγραφη μου,θελω μια παρακληση οπου κανω λαθος μετρησεις με διορθωνετε.Ετσι??
22 ποντους ημερησιως

πρωι 1 χυμο πορτοκαλι 0,5π
1 αχλαδι -π

1 φετα ψωμι +30 γρ τυρι 4π
ψαρι ψητο μεριδα 5π (μετραω και το λαδι)
σαλατα 2π



γλυκο τυπου μιλφειγ με απαχο γαλα και πτι μπερ 9 π
(το κανονικο μιλφειγ εχει 10 θα το βαλω 9)

συνολο αν δεν φαω κατι αλλο που δεν το νομιζω 20,5π
πειτε μου αν ετσι ειναι!please!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

1 φέτα ψωμί 50γρ. έχει 2 πόντους
30γρ τυρί έχει 3 πόντους. Μήπως ήταν light το τυρί που έφαγες;

Καλό θα είναι να σημειώνεις πιο λεπτομερώς αυτά που τρως για να μπορέσουμε να σε καθοδηγήσουμε. Τα γλυκά καλό θα είναι να μάθεις να τα φτιάχνεις μόνη σου για να υπολογίζεις ακριβώς τους πόντους τους. Εσύ έβαλες σε ένα light γλυκό τους πόντους που έχει μια πάστα... Είναι κρίμα να το υπολογίζεις έτσι απ'την στιγμή που μπορείς να φας κάτι επιπλέον: ένα γιαούρτι ή ένα-δυο φρούτα.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ σε όλους

γλυκιά μου layza,
συμφωνώ με την Μαρία. Τώρα που είναι αρχή προσπάθησε να γράφεις αναλυτικά τι έφαγες ώστε να σε διορθώνουμε και φυσικά προσοχή μεγάλη στις ποσότητες. Καλά θα είναι για κανά 2 εβδομάδες να ζυγίζεις τις ποσότητες που τρως ώστε να εξοικιώνεται το μάτι σου. Μετά δεν θα χρειάζεται.
Επίσης προσοχή στις επιλογές σου. Το να φας το μιλφέι σου στέρησε ένα γεύμα άκρως νόστιμο και φυσικά πιο ισορροπημένο διατροφικά. Να θυμάσε πως όταν τρώμε γλυκά μετά πεινάμε πιό γρήγορα και πιο έντονα
τελικά πως τέλειωσε χθες η μέρα σου? Έφαγες κι άλλο?

Ας γράψω τι έφαγα χθες
Είχα μαγειρέψει χοιρινό στο φούρνο με πατατούλες. Φυσικά τώρα πιά προσέχω την ποσότητα του λαδιού που βάζω στα φαγητά μου και δεν χρησιμοποιώ καθόλου βούτηρο.
Στο βιβλιαράκι δεν βρήκα πουθενά να γράφει πόντους γι'αυτό το φαγητό. Αναφέρει όμως πως ψητό χοιρινό στο δίχτυ (συνήθως το φτιάχνουμε στην κατσαρόλα αυτό το φαγητό) τα 60γρ = 3 πόντους.
Οπότε ζύγισα ψαχνό 120γρ και το υπολόγισα 6 πόντους. Έβαλα και στο πιάτο μου λίγες πατατούλες όσες έχει η μισή μερίδα φούρνου και υπολόγισα άλλους 3.

Επίσης το πρωί 
κορν φλέικς με γάλα 4 πόντους
χυμό ενός πορτοκαλιού 0π
1 μήλο 0π
το μεσημέρι μαζί με το φαγητό μου και ένα μπωλ πράσινη σαλάτα με 2 κγλ. λάδι 2π
Το απόγευμα 1 μπανάνα 1π και 5 φράουλες 0π

Μετά έκανα 30λεπτά αερομπικ και κέρδισα 3 πόντους δώρο

Και τέλος το βράδυ ένα γιαουρτάκι αγελάδος με 3 π + 4 δαμάσκηνα ξερά 1π(μου φάνηκαν μεγαλούτσικα)
Σύνολο πόντων 20
Εξοικονόμησα έναν πόντο τον οποίο αφαίρεσα από τον κουμπαρά οπότε οι 3 αρνητικοί πόντοι της Κυριακής έγιναν 2
Επίσης έχω μαζέψει συνολικά 7 πόντους δώρο (αχρείαστοι να είναι).  :Big Grin:

----------


## layza

καλημερα παιδια ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες.
Λοιπον το τυρι ηταν μυζηθρα το χρεωνω 3π απο εδω και περα.
Το ψαρι δεν το ζυγισα δεν ξερω ποσοτητα,θα το φροντισω να το ζυγιζω.
Ειπα να φαω το γλυκο μου,γιατι θα εσπαγα καποια αλλη στιγμη,και οχι δεν εφαγα τιποτα αλλο το βραδυ
ηπια μονο λουιζα χωρις ζαχαρη.

Σημερα μαγειρυω ρολο κιμα με πατατες ψητες.
ποσο φετες να βαλω ρολο και ποσες πατατες??σε γραμμαρια πειτε μου να το υπολογισω.
(Εχει μεσα και βραστα αυγα που κοβοντας το ρολο βγαινουν φετες.)

αυτο με την εξοικονομηση ποντων πολυ μου αρεσει!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

layza,
αν δεις στο τόπικ των πόντων λέει πως 1 φέτα (100γρ) ρολό με κιμά έχει 6,5π.
βάλε και λίγες πατατούλες και υπολόγισέτες 3 πόντους δηλαδή μισή μερίδα των πατατών φούρνου.
Προσοχή στο λάδι που θα ρίξεις στο ταψί σου.

----------


## layza

ναι το λαδι ειναι μετρημενο αναλογα τις μεριδες!(5κ.σ για 5 ατομα)
θελω σε παρακαλω να μου πεις ποσα γραμ.αντιστοιχουν στην μεριδα και ποσα θεωρρεις εσυ σωστο να βαλω!
Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by layza_
> ναι το λαδι ειναι μετρημενο αναλογα τις μεριδες!(5κ.σ για 5 ατομα)
> θελω σε παρακαλω να μου πεις ποσα γραμ.αντιστοιχουν στην μεριδα και ποσα θεωρρεις εσυ σωστο να βαλω!
> Ευχαριστω!!


TO ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ 2 ΦΕΤΕΣ ΡΟΛΟ ΤΩΝ 100ΓΡ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ 2χ6,5Π=13ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΦΑΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟ.
+ 3 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΤΑΤΕΣ (ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 150ΓΡ) ΦΤΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΥς 16 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.
ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ. ΕΣΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΑΝΟ .

----------


## layza

ok!! θα τα αναφερω αργοτερα ποσα και τι!!
ευχαριστω πολυ παντως!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

KAλΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ LAYZA  :Smile:

----------


## vasoulaki

http://www.webmilhouse.com/pointcalc.php
να μια σελίδα γιανα μετράς πόντους

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα!
Είμαστε καλά βλέπω και με αισιόδοξη διάθεση, πολύ βασικό αυτό.
Ένα έχω να πω:
Τρεις μήνες μετά την επίτευξη του στόχου και όλα εξελίσσονται κανονικά. Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και είμαι 78,2 κιλά.
Τηρώντας τις αρχές των WW, η διατήρηση του κανονικού βάρους είναι πολύ εύκολη. Και κυρίως χωρίς να στερείσαι κάτι και τρώγοντας υγιεινά.

----------


## layza

p-k σχετικα με την διατηρηση θα ηθελα να μου πεις αργοτερα τι προσεχουμε!
σημερα
1 ποτηρι γαλα 2π
1 πορτοκαλι
1 ακτινιδιο (τα χρεωνω 0,5 π)

ρολο 90 γρ 6,5 π
1 αυγο ολοκληρο που ηταν μεσα στο ρολο 2π
σαλατα με 1κ.γ λαδι 1 π
πατατες φουρνου 150 γρ 3π

1 φετα πεπονι +1 αχλαδι (και αυτα απο 0,5 π)
στον καφε μου 2 κσ εβαπορε αρα 2π

1 γιαουρτι 2% 2π με 1 κ.σ δημητριακα 1,5 π
1 μηλο θα του βαλω και σε αυτο 0,5 π
εφαγα πολλα φρουτα σημερα νομιζω πρεπει να τα χρεωσω σωστα???
οποτε εχω συνολο 21,5 π 
τα κανω καλα ετσι????

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,
LAYZA,
ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ. ΜΕΧΡΙ 3 ΦΡΟΥΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΚΤΙΝΙΔΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΗΛΟ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΓΡΑΨΤΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.
ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΠΟΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΧΛΑΔΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ 1 ΠΟΝΤΟΣ (ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ) ΑΝ ΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΣ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΑ 30ΓΡ ΚΟΡΝ ΦΛΕΙΚΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ 2 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΣ 1,5 ΠΟΝΤΟ ΓΙΑ 1 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ. ΠΟΛΛΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ. ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ 0,5 ΠΟΝΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΣ,
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΧΡΕΩΣΕΙ 2Π ΓΙΑ 2 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ ΕΒΑΠΟΡΕ. ΚΑΛΕ ΤΙ ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ??? :Big Grin:  
ΦΙΛΕΝΑΔΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ. 1 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ ΕΒΑΠΟΡΕ ΠΛΗΡΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ 0,5Π ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΙΤ ΟΙ 2 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΠΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ 0,5 ΠΟΝΤΟ
ΞΑΝΑΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΕΨΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΑ ΣΟΥ :Smile:   :Smile: 

KAλΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ p-K,
KAΛΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ??? ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΕΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΣΟΥ!!! ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΜΟ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΑΣΕΣ ΤΟΣΑ ΚΙΛΑ????
ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟΣ, ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΣ.
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΜΑΡΩΝΩ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΙΟ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ, ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ.

----------


## layza

ευχαριστω Αμαλια!!
οποτε συνολο για τον κουμπαρα 2,5 και απο προχτες 0,5 λογω λαθως υπολογισμου του τυριου
συνολο =3π

τα φρουτα ομως τα χρεωσα γιατι εφαγα αρκετα.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

layza,
μεχρι 3 φρούτα δεν θα χρεώνεις πόντους.
Αν ψάξεις στο τόπικ με τους πόντους θα βρεις φρουτοσαλάτα με νωπά φρούτα χωρίς ζάχαρη ή σιρόπι τα 100γρ έχουν 1 πόντο.
Πάντως καλύτερα όταν πεινάς ή όταν νιώθεις τις απογευματινές λυγούρες για κάτι γλυκό να φας ένα φρούτο παραπάνω κι ας μην έχεις περισσευούμενους πόντους παρά να φας κάτι πιο επιβαρυντικό όπως γλυκό. Μετά από λίγο περνάει κι η λύσσα για γλυκό. 
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## layza

τα μεχρις στιγμης μου ειναι
πρωι 1 ποτηρι γαλα ελαφρυ 2π
11 1 μηλο -

μεσημερι
1 τυροπιτα 150 γρ 8,5 π 
1 κομματι 50 γρ μυζηθρα 4π 
1 ντοματα 

απογευμα
1 αχλαδι

14,5 π εως τωρα.υπολοιπο 7,5π
και εχω στον κουμπαρα=3π
θα συμπληρωσω..


και συμπληρωνω
100 γρ φιλαδελφεια 11% με 155 θερμιδες δηλ 3 π??
1 ντοματα

1 γιαουρτι 0% 1π

συνολο αν εχω κανει σωστα με το φιλαδελφεια 21,5π
παλι δεν τους ξεπερασα και ειμαι περηφανη!!
ελπιζω Αμαλιτσα να μην μου χρεωσεις παραπανω το φιλαδελφεια...........

----------


## AMALIA_ed

layza,
το φιλαδελφεια όπως το υπολόγισα με τον υπολογιστή πόντων της ww ( ενα πινακάκι είναι που μας είχαν δώσει για να υπολογίζουμε τους ποντους των έτοιμων τροφών) το βρίσκω 4 πόντους.
Επίσης για τα φακελάκια σουπας κνορ που ρωτάς δες στα 100γρ πόσες θερμίδες και πόσα λιπαρά έχουν και πες μου να στο υπολογίσω με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

Να προτιμάς το cottage αφού τα 100γρ(3 Κ.Σ. ) έχουν 2 πόντους μόνο

Πάντως πας πολύ καλά. Έχεις αρχίσει και μπαίνεις στο νόημα της δίαιτας.


Ας γράψω τι έφαγε κι εγώ χθες

κορν φλέικσ με γάλα 4π
1 μήλο 0π
χυμό ενός πορτοκαλιού 0π

σπανακόρυζο 5,5 π
3 κ.γλ. παρμεζάνα 0π
1 αυγό βραστό 2,5π

1 φλιτ. γάλα 1π
φράουλες 0π


1 γιαούρτι αγελάδος 3π
4 δαμάσκηνα 1π

Συνολο πόντων 17
ΚΟυμπαράς 6 π
ΠΕρπάτησα 45 λεπτά και κέρδισα 3 π οπότε οι πόντοι δώρο γίνονται 10

Όχι κι άσχημα, 
Μακάρι να συμμεριστεί τον αγώνα μου κι η ζυγαριά το Σάββατο  :Big Grin: 

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## layza

αυτη η ζυγαρια... ειναι φιλη μας τωρα και μονο φιλικα θα την βλεπουμε!
Στο κατω κατω αυτη ετσι μας φερεται..εμεις την κακομεταχειριζομαστε!!
Αυτην τη στιγμη δεν εχω σουπες αλλα οταν παρω θα σου δωσω στοιχεια.
Βοηθαει αυτο το συστημα πιστευω και δεν πεινας..αντε καλη μας συνεχεια!!

υγ τις αγγιναρες α λα πολιτα τις υπολογιζω 6 ποντους?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

οι αγγινάρες αλά πολίτα τις έχει 7,5 πόντους ο σύντροφος διατροφής εφόσον τις φας σε εστιατόριο ή σε ξένο σπίτι. Αν τις φτιάξεις εσύ αλά ww μπορούν να έχουν λιγότερους πόντους. Μετράς τους πόντους του λαδιού και της πατάτας αν βάλεις, μην ξεχάσεις το αλεύρι ή το κορν φλαουρ αν βάλεις φυσικά και το άθροισμα το διαιρείς με τις μερίδες που βγαίνουν στην κατσαρόλα σου.

το αεροπλανάκι σου βλέπω πως μετακινήθηκε και δείχνει πως έχασες 2 κιλά. Σε πόσες μέρες? και αυτά έφυγαν με την δίαιτα ww???

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αμαλίτσα το βιβλιαράκι που έχεις με τα έτοιμα φαγητά γράφει στα πόσα γραμμάρια υπολογίζουμε την μερίδα; Ρωτάω γιατί φτιάχνω το φαγητό κανονικά μαγειρεμένο και συνήθως βάζω για μένα από επάνω-επάνω απ'την κατσαρόλα που το λάδι είναι στραγγισμένο και φυσικά μικρή μεριδούλα. Ρωτάω μήπως τελικά κάνει να φάω λίγο παραπάνω!

----------


## layza

ναι μετακινηθηκε το αεροπλανο μου και αυτο τις τελευταιες μερες..καλα αδιαθετησα κιολας..
τις αγγιναρες τις εφτιαξα με 5 κ.σ λαδι= 10 ποντους σωστα?
εβαλα πατατα αλλα δεν εφαγα.
η μεριδα αρκετα χορταστικη οποτε υπολογιζω μονο το λαδι .
αρα 6π.
τις αγγιναρες με τα κουκια τις δινει 5 ποντους.

Επισης το νωπο κατσικισιο τυρι το εχει 2π στα 30 γρ.
το ειδα εδωhttp://adunatisma.wordpress.com/ww-%...6%CF%89%CE%BD/

----------


## layza

πρωι 1 γαλα λαιτ 1π

11 1 πορτοκαλι + 1 ακτινιδιο

12 1 γιαουρτι 0% 1π

3 1μεριδα αγγιναρες 6π
80 γρ τυρι νωπο κατσικισιο 6π
1 ντολμαδακι γιαλατζι 1,5π
1 φετα ψωμι 2 π

150 γρ ρυζογαλο 3π

αν τα εχω σωστα υποθετικα ειμαι 20,5π
στον κουμπαρα εχω απο τις προηγουμενες (διορθωνω κ τα λαθος)3π
για σημερα εχω υπολοιπο 1,5π αλλα ισως πιω γαλα ή φαω γιαουρτι 0%..
θα συμπληρωσω..

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,

ΜΑΡΑΚΙ,
δεν ξέρω να σου πω ακριβώς πόσο ζυγίζει η μερίδα. Σ'ολα τα βιβλιαράκια των ww, τουλάχιστον αυτά που έχω εγώ γράφει για κανονικές μερίδες εστιατορίου.
ίσως αν μέτραγες σ'ένα μέτριο πάντα πιάτο να βοηθούσε. 
Θυμάμαι πως στα βιβλιαράκια του θερμιδομετρή (της LARA COOK) γράφει τα γραμμάρια των μερίδων. Αν το βρω θα σας τα γράψω. Θυμάμαι πως η μερίδα το λαδερό φαγητό πρέπει να είναι όχι πάνω από 300γρ.
Πάντως Μαράκι κι εσύ καλά πας από απώλεια. Φτου φτου.
Κι εγώ σήμερα το πρωί πάω να βάλω το τζιν κι ήταν πολύ χαλαρό. ΕΕΕ δεν κρατήθηκα μέχρι αύριο (επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος), το ξαναέβγαλα και ζυγίστηκα και έχασα πάνω από κιλό . Δεν πίστευαν τα μάτια μου. Μακάρι κι αύριο να δείξει τόσο μην κάνει καμία διορθωτική προς τα πάνω.
θα σας ενημερώσω

----------


## sasa14

ουαουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ
μπράβο μπραβο μπράβο

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ SASA MOY,

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΤΙ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΧΘΕΣ:

KOΡΝ ΦΛΕΙΚΣ ΜΕ ΓΑΛΑ 4Π
ΧΥΜΟ ΕΝΟΣ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙΟΥ 0Π
1 ΜΠΑΝΑΝΑ 1Π
1 ΜΗΛΟ 0Π
1 ΨΗΤΗ ΜΠΡΙΖΟΛΑ ΜΟΣΧΑΡΙΣΙΑ 230ΓΡ 8Π
1 Κ.ΓΛ ΛΑΔΙ 1Π
1 ΚΕΣΕΔΑΚΙ ΡΥΖΟΓΑΛΟ 4Π
1 ΓΙΑΟΥΡΤΙ ΑΓΕΛΑΔΟΣ 3Π
ΔΑΜΑΣΚΗΝΑ ΞΕΡΑ 1Π
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ 22

ΑΦΑΙΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΟΥΝ 5 ΠΟΝΤΟΙ
ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΑΕΡΟΜΠΙΚ ΚΑΙ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑ 3 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ , ΟΠΟΤΕ ΟΙ ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΔΩΡΟ ΑΝΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΤΟΥΣ 13

ΚΑΛΑ ΠΑΜΕ, ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΑ.

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

LAYZA,
ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΤΟΛΜΑΔΑΚΙ ΓΙΑΛΑΝΤΖΙ. ΒΡΕ Η ΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 5 Π ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΕΣ ΤΟ 1 ΓΙΑ 1,5 ΠΟΝΤΟ??? ΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ? ΝΤΟΛΜΑΔΑΚΙ ΓΙΓΑΝΤΑΣ?  :Big Grin: 
ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΥΠΕΡ ΚΑΛΥΜΕΝΗ.

----------


## layza

> _Originally posted by layza_
> πρωι 1 γαλα λαιτ 1π
> 
> 11 1 πορτοκαλι + 1 ακτινιδιο
> 
> 12 1 γιαουρτι 0% 1π
> 
> 3 1μεριδα αγγιναρες 6π
> 80 γρ τυρι νωπο κατσικισιο 6π
> ...


 να συμπληρωσω 1 ποτηρι γαλα1π
αρα 21,5π 
ποντοι κουμπαρα=3,5π

Αμαλιτσα το γιαουρτι αγελαδος που εσυ γραφεις οτι εφαγες γιατι 3π?? το 0% εχει1π,το 2% 2π.Εσυ?

σε ευχαριστω που προσεχεις αυτα που γραφω!
Παντα μου αρεσε αυτη η διατροφη αλλα δεν μπορουσα να ενημερωθω σωστα[email protected]

----------


## layza

και τα σημερινα μου 
πρωι 1 ποτηρι γαλα λαιτ 1π
1 μηλο στις 12 -π

μεσημερι
1 αραβικη πιτα 35 γρ 1,5 π
και 2 φετες φινα τυρι 2π
μαρουλι σαλατα και ντοματα με 1 κ.γλυκου μαγιονεζα λαιτ 0,5 π

4 φετες ανανα φρεσκο -π

1,5 αραβικη πιτα 2,5π
1 φετα φινα 1π
25 γρ φιλαδελφεια λαιτ 11% 2π
μαρουλι-ντοματα σκετα


1 γιαουρτι 2% 2π
1 weetabix (ayta poy einai san paximadaki) 1π
τα δυο απο αυτα εχουν 127 θερμιδες τα 38 γραμ,και 0,8 γρ.λιπαρα
1 αχλαδι θα δωσω και σε αυτο 1π
(εφαγα αρκετο ανανα..)
 συνολο σημερινο
14,5 π 
ελπιζω να εχω κανει λαθος γιατι νιωθω αρκετα φουσκομενη να φαω κι αλλο
....με την επιφυλαξη παλι να εχω κανει καποιο λαθος!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

καλημέρα σε όλους

Είμαι βιαστική, αλλά ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας,
είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη, όπως βλέπετε κι από το τικεράκι μου, έχασα 1300 γρ. Με αποζημίωσε και για την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που είχα χάσει μόλις 500γρ. Τώρα είμαι 70,5 κιλά πολύ κοντά για να δω το 6.
Πάντως κι αυτή η εβδομάδα κύλησε σχετικά καλά.
έφαγα 144 πόντους αντί για 147 που δικαιούμε, γυμνάστηκα 195λεπτά, και κέρδισα 16 πόντους από την άσκηση.
Μακάρι και η νέα εβδομάδα (η 4η της προσπάθειάς μου ) να εξελιχθεί το ίδιο καλά.

layza,
το γιαουρτάκι μου το μετράω 3π γιατί είναι το παραδοσιακό το αγελαδινό με την πέτσα.
Θα μπω κι αργότερα να τσεκάρω τους πόντους σου γιατί τώρα είμαι βιαστική

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## layza

καλημερα
μπραβο σου Αμαλια!!Πολυ χαιρομαι που αποδιδει πραγματικα το συστημα!!
Ζωντανα παραδειγματα!! Σε 3 εβδομαδες 3,8 κιλα!!Αψογα!!
με το καλο και συντομα το 6αρακι!

θα περιμενω να μου πεις αν εχω κανει λαθος!
Ευχαριστω που ασχολεισαι με το θεμα!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

layza,
ευχαριστώ, εύχομαι και στα δικά σου και με ακόμα καλύτερες απώλειες.
Κοίταξα τους πόντους , όλα σωστά τα βρίσκω , λίγο τα weetabix με προβλημάτισαν. Το έχει γράψει άλλο μέλος πως το κάθε μπισκότο έχει 1 πόντο?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

αααα και κάτι ακόμα,
μην με ευχαριστείς συνεχώς , ευχαρίστησής μου είναι.
Αφού είναι ευχάριστο να έχεις παρέα σε μια τέτοια προσπάθεια, μοιραζόμαστε τις ίδιες αγωνίες και τους ίδιους προβληματισμούς. Εύχομαι σύντομα να καταφέρουμε να τερματίσουμε τα οχήματά μας, εσύ το αεροπλανάκι σου κι εγώ το τρενάκι μου  :Big Grin: 
Αλήθεια πιά μέρα ζυγίζεσαι?

Φιλιά πολλά και καλή συνέχεια

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Layza,
πρόσεξα πως θέλουμε σχεδόν τα ίδια κιλά να χάσουμε ακόμα και αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε το ίδιο ΒΜΙ.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## layza

αληθεια ετσι ειναι!αντε να τα καταφερουμε σε κανα διμηνο να ησυχασουμε!
και εχουμε και οι δυο μεσα μεταφορας!χαχα καινε και κηροζηνη που θα παει θα τα καψουμε!!

τα <μπισκοτακια> αυτα ειναι δημητριακα με την συσταση που σου γραφω στο πακετο!
ειναι σαν πιτερα στην γευση!αγευστα αλλα φουσκωνουν!

λογικα εβδομαδιαια ζυγιζομαι την Τριτη!
αλλα κλεβω κιολας..για να μην αποθαρρυνομαι.
Αυτην την Τριτη ομως θα λειψω οποτε Τεταρτη το επισημο ζυγισμα!

Κριμα σε πετυχα online αλλα παω στην μαμα μου τωρα οποτε..το βραδυ παλι!
φιλακαι!

----------


## layza

χτες 
1 γαλα 1π

ανανας 2 φετες -π

σπανακορυζο 6π (ειχε 3 κ.σ /μεριδα + 86 γρ ρυζι)
3 φετες φινα 3π
1 παξιμαδακι απο αυτα τα weetabix 1π

παγωτο 2 μπαλες μικρες 4π

γιαουρτι 3 π 
τυρι 5 π
χορτα σκετα χωρις λαδι 

συνολο
24 π
περπατησα 2 ωρες =8π

ειχα στον κουμπαρα12π+8π=20π
αφαιρω 2π
εχω τωρα 18 ποντους κερδος στον κουμπαρα μου!!!
Τελεια!!!

----------


## sougar_ed

Κορίτσια, να αναφέρω κάτι που το έχουμε πει ξανα στο παρελθόν, σε περίπτωση που δεν το γνωρίζετε.
Οι πόντοι δώρο ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να καταναλώνονται μέσα στην εβδομάδα που εξοικονομήθηκαν.
Δεν τους κρατάμε για όοοοοποτε...

δεν μαζεύουμε π.χ 30π δώρο για να τους καταναλώσουμε όταν εμείς αποφασίσουμε.
Οι πόντοι που εξοικονομούνται εντός της εβδομάδας, καταναλώνονται μέσα σ' αυτήν. 
Και επειδή βλέπω ότι γυμνάζεστε, περπατάτε, άρα εξοικονομείτε πόντους, αν δεν θέλετε να τους "φάτε" μέσα σε μια μέρα, "μοιράστε" τους μέσα στην εβδομάδα.

----------


## layza

ειχα μια απορια πανω σε αυτο!!
οποτε μια χαρα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αμαλία μπράβο για την απώλεια. Τον θερμιδομετρητή τον έχω και έχει και τις ζυγισμένες μερίδες. Οπότε εντάξει, θα υπολογίζω τους πόντους με τα γραμμάρια του θερμιδομετρητή! Έτσι θα ξέρω τι κάνω και που βρίσκομαι!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

sougar,
δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τους καταναλώσουμε τους πόντους δώρο. Εγώ προσπαθώ να μην τους καταναλώνω, να τρώω μόνο ότι δικαιούμε καθημερινά δηλαδή τους 21 πόντους μου ή τους πόντους που έχω εξοικονομήσει από τους 21. Κι αυτό το κάνω για να επιταχύνω λιγουλάκι την απώλεια.
Αλλά ούτε μεταφέρω στην επόμενη εβδομάδα τους πόντους δώρο. Κάθε Σάββατο πρωί που ξεκινά η νέα μου εβδομάδα εγώ μηδενίζω και τους δυο κουμπαράδες μου δηλαδή των πόντων διατροφής καθώς και αυτών των πόντων δώρο.

Επίσης να θυμίσω πως θα πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε περισσότερους από 12 πόντους δώρο την εβδομάδα γιατί έτσι επιβραδύνεται η απώλεια.



Μαράκι,
καλά πας κι εσύ. Χαίρομαι που σου έδωσα ιδέα που σε βοήθησε

Layza,
πας πολύ καλά με το μέτρημα πόντων  :Smile:  


Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## sougar_ed

αν κάποιος δε θέλει να τους καταναλώσει και βλέπεις πως αυτό δεν ειναι πρόβλημα, ας κάνει αυτό που νομίζει καλύτερο.

αν θελήσει, όμως, να τους καταναλώσει ας το κάνει μέσα στην εβδομάδα που τους εξοικονόμησε και όχι να τους μεταφέρει απο εβδομάδα σε εβδομάδα ή και μήνα .

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by sougar_
> αν κάποιος δε θέλει να τους καταναλώσει και βλέπεις πως αυτό δεν ειναι πρόβλημα, ας κάνει αυτό που νομίζει καλύτερο.
> 
> αν θελήσει, όμως, να τους καταναλώσει ας το κάνει μέσα στην εβδομάδα που τους εξοικονόμησε και όχι να τους μεταφέρει απο εβδομάδα σε εβδομάδα ή και μήνα .


SOUGARAKI ΜΟΥ,
δεν είναι πρόβλημα να μην τους καταναλώνεις, απλά φέρνει λίγο παραπάνω ζόρι από θέμα πείνας.
Στην ομάδα που ήμουνα όταν πήγαινα στις συναντήσεις WW, δύο άτομα εφάρμοζαν αυτό το σύστημα με αποδοχή της συμβούλου κι είχαν καλύτερες απώλειες από τους υπόλοιπους. Απλά θέλει ακόμα περισσότερη συνέπεια και φυσικά μην νομίζεις ότι καταφέρνεις κάθε εβδομάδα να το εφαρμόσεις. Οι πειρασμοί είναι πολλοί  :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

βρε τι γίνατε όλοι?
Αράχνες έπιασε το μαγαζάκι μας.

Καλέ , ανθρωπος δεν μπήκε!!!
layza, P-K, sougar, Μαράκι, τι γίνατε?

Eμένα με έχει πιάσει απίστευτη "μουριελίτιδα" και βααααριέεεεεμαι!!!
Με το ζόρι κάνω την οποιαδήποτε άσκηση. Αφήστε που έχω και μια πελώωωωρια λαχτάρα για γλυκά. Τι κακό με βρήκε!!!! Οι ορμόνες μου χορεύουν τον χορό της τρέλλας μου φαίνεται. 
Εύχομαι να μου περάσει γιατί αλλιώς ..... ούτε να το σκέφτομαι δεν θέλω. Στο τέλος μονωτική ταινία θα βάλω στο στόμα μου  :Big Grin:

----------


## sougar_ed

Amalia, υπομονη...

βρες κάτι να ασχοληθείς.
φτιάξε τα νύχια σου, ξεφύλλισσε κανα περιοδικό, διάβασε κανα βιβλίο, φτιάξε κεριά στο σπίτι...

όσο για το γλυκό...
κρεπούλα με σοκολάτα και μπανάνα... αλά ww!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by sougar_
> Amalia, υπομονη...
> 
> βρες κάτι να ασχοληθείς.
> φτιάξε τα νύχια σου, ξεφύλλισσε κανα περιοδικό, διάβασε κανα βιβλίο, φτιάξε κεριά στο σπίτι...
> 
> όσο για το γλυκό...
> κρεπούλα με σοκολάτα και μπανάνα... αλά ww!


sougaraki,
Πολύ γέλασα με το φτιάξε νύχια, ξεφύλλισε περιοδικό κλπ κλπ.
Καλέ πούθε να βρω χρόνο να τα κάνω όλα αυτά????
Γυρνάω κατά τις 7 μμ στο σπίτι, μέχρι να κάνω γυμναστική , να φτιάξω το φαγητό της επομένης πάει πέρασε η μέρα μου.
Κινητό πτώμα είμαι. 
Αχ τι το θελες και ανάφερες την κρεπούλα με τη σοκολάτα και την μπανάνα!!!! Μέχρι την Παρασκευή θα τη βγάλω με όσο το δυνατό πιο χαμηλών πόντων φαγητά, δηλαδή ψητά και σαλάτα γιατί κάτι η Eurovision το Σάββατο το βράδυ, κάτι μία επίσκεψη την Κυριακή το βράδυ που συνοδεύονταν φυσικά και από γρήγορο φαγητό αλλά και γλυκό , το Σ/Κ μου βγήκε πολύ εκτός ορίου πόντων. 
Προσπαθώ να τα μαζέψω τώρα. 
Αλλά περιμένω και την επέλαση των Ρώσων κι ίσως γι' αυτό αυτή η πελώωωωωρια λαχτάρα για γλυκό και γενικότερα για υδατάνθρακες.

Πριν από χρόνια μια διαιτολόγος μου είχε πει πως "αν καταφέρεις 5 μέρες πριν την ακατανόμαστη και κατά την διάρκεια αυτής να μην καταναλώσεις γλυκά και πάρα πολλούς υδατάνθρακες τότε σίγουρα μετά η ζυγαριά θα σε αποζημειώσει με μεγάλη απώλεια". Κι έχει δίκιο. Όσες φορές τα έχω καταφέρει κι έχω συγκρατηθεί μετά η απώλεια ξεπερνά το κιλό.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## layza

καλημερα και απο μενα!!
ελειπα ταξιδακι και .... εχω - 4πστον κουμπαρα μου!(αρνητικο το προσημο)
εφαγα και τους ποντους δωρο και υπο μηδεν ο κουμπαρας!
αλλα δεν με ριχνει ,εχω βαλει στοχο να το μηδενισω!
εχω φοβερη δυσκοιλιοτητα (αιμορροειδες )και το βαρος καποια ελαφρα ανοδο!
δεν το αλλαζω θα ζυγιστω Παρασκευη και οτι δειξει αυτο το ζυγισμα θα αναφερω!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

layza,
Εσύ κανονικά ζυγίζεσαι Τρίτη. ʼρα την Τετάρτη το πρωί θα μηδενίζεις τον κουμπαρά σου γιατί τότε τελειώνει διατροφικά η εβδομάδα. 
Αν το έκανες αυτό τότε οι 4 αρνητικοί πόντοι που έχεις στον κουμπαρά δεν είναι πολλοί. Ένα πόντο λιγότερο την ημέρα να φας σε 4 μέρες έχεις ξεμπερδέψει με αυτούς.
Για την δυσκοιλιότητα δοκίμασε ξερά δαμάσκηνα, ακτινίδια, ψωμί ολικής, κορν φλεικς και φυσικά το πρωί πριν φας οτιδήποτε 1 ποτήρι χλιαρό νερό.

----------


## sougar_ed

Amalia όλες τρέχουμε σαν τρελές να προλάβουμε να τα κάνουμε όλα.
Όταν κάθομαι σπίτι, όμως, και με πιάνει η λύσσα να φάω σοκολάτΕΣ...αρχίζω τα κουλά.
Λιμάρω τα νύχια μου, χωρίς να χρειάζεται..., ξεσκονίζω χωρίς να υπάρχει σκόνη, μαγειρεύω και για τη μεθεπόμενη μέρα, ποτίζω τα λουλούδια - μια τριανταφυλλιά τη σάπισα!
Για να χάσω εγώ κιλό, πρέπει να ξεκληρίσω τη χλωρίδα του μπαλκονιού μου!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!
Απαράδεκτος που απουσίασα τόσον καιρό!
Επανήλθα όμως! Τι νέα;
Βλέπω Amalia και layza ότι πάτε περίφημα! Συγχαρητήρια και να συνεχίσετε έτσι!
Εγώ ζυγίζομαι κλασικά κάθε Τρίτη και συνεχίζω να τα πηγαίνω καλά: 78,5 έδειξε η ζυγαριά χθες.
Είναι καλό να ξεκινάμε τη μέρα μας με ένα καλό πρωινό.
Μας βοηθά να κρατιόμαστε και να μην έχουμε λιγούρες για φαγητό και γλυκά στη διάρκεια της μέρας.
Θα προσπαθήσω να γράφω πιο συχνά, γιατί η επικοινωνία και η ανταλλαγή απόψεων βοηθούν πολύ!
Καλό βράδυ και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους/ες!

----------


## layza

Καλημερα σε ολους!
χτες ηταν μια off μερα!Εφαγα πολλα και αναμεικτα...
τα δωσα ολα με λιγα λογια..
Σημερα ξημερωσε καινουρια μερα!
Οποτε καταγραφη στους 22 ποντους!
και λιγοτεροι καλοδεχουμενοι....παμε δυναμικα λοιπον!


απορια,γιατι η αναλογικη ζυγαρια με δειχνει 2,5 κιλα λιγοτερο απο την ψηφιακη?ξερει καποιος?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

LAYZA,
καλό είναι που σε δείχνει 2,50 κιλά λιγότερο, θα μπορούσε να δείχνει 2,5 κιλά περισσότερ. :Big Grin: 
Οι αναλογικές δεν είναι αξιόπιστες, μην τις εμπιστεύεσαι. η Ενδειξή τους επηρρεάζεται ακόμα κι από την θερμοκρασία.

p-k,
τι ευχάριστη έκπληξη ήταν αυτή. Για να πω την αλήθεια όταν είδα πως πέρασε η Τρίτη και δεν μπήκες να μας γράψεις έστω ένα γεια, σκέφτηκα με θλίψη πως μας βαρέθηκες. Όμως ευτυχώς έπεσα έξω. Να μπαίνεις , γιατί η παρουσία σου και οι συμβουλές σου μας είναι πολύτιμες.

sougaraki,
την άλλη φορά που θα σε πιάσει μανία με το πότισμα , έλα πουλάκι μου να μου ποτίσεις τον κήπο μου μισό στρέμμα είναι, που τον βαριέμαι αφάνταστα. Το πότισμα είναι το χειρότερό μου και για κακή μου τύχη ούτε του άντρα μου του αρέσει και το καλοκαίρι τσακωνόμαστε ποιός θα ποτίσει τα ελάχιστα παρτέρια που είναι χωρίς αυτόματο πότισμα. 
Ακολουθείς κι εσύ το πρόγραμμα ww?

Καλέ το Μαράκι τι έγινε? Έχει μέρες να μπει.  :Frown:

----------


## sougar_ed

Amalia, το ακολούθησα στο παρελθόν και έχασα 15 κιλά περίπου, τα οποία και διατηρώ εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια.
Αυτη τη περίοδο προσπαθώ να χάσω 5 κιλά για να δω πως θα ειμαι.
Ακολουθώ μια διατροφούλα τυπική, ωραία σαν αυτές που όλοι γνωρίζουμε αλλά δυσκολευόμαστε να ακολουθήσουμε.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## layza

αχ ακριβως ετσι..
με εχει πιασει τρελη λυσσα με τα γλυκα...
τι κανω/??

----------


## sougar_ed

layza

μικρές λύσεις του τύπου, μπάρα δημητριακών, γιαούρτι με μέλι ή φράουλες, ζελέ φρούτων, μισό ρυζόγαλο
μια μικρή μαύρη σοκολάτα, μια ψευτοκρέπα σοκομπανάνα με μια φέτα ψωμι τσοτ, μισή μπανάνα και ένα τεμαχισμένο σοκολατάκι σαν το lactaκι ας πούμε....

----------


## AMALIA_ed

LAYZA,
έχει δίκιο το sougaraki μας. Με τέτοια ψευτογλυκά ξεγελιέσαι και περνάει ο πολύ η λιγούρα

----------


## layza

Καλημερα σας!
αν με πιασει αυτη η παλιολιγουρα..τεςπα
χτες εφτασα τους 24 π παρολο που σχετικα προσεχα,δεν ειχα μαζι τα χαρτια μου
και οταν ηρθα και τα μετρησα ειχα +2 παραπανω..(στεναχωρηθηκα)
Αυτη η εβδομαδα ολο +++++ ειναι.
Χτες Ζυγιστηκα αλλα παραμενει ανοδικη η ταση.
Βασικα ελπιζω οτι ειναι υγρα και φουσκωματα...Πρεπει να μπω δυναμικοτερα.
Λειπω και δεν θυμαμαι καλα τους ποντους και την παταω.

----------


## p_k

layza, καλό είναι τα βιβλιαράκια να τα έχεις μαζί σου όπου κι αν είσαι, για να τα συμβουλεύεσαι. Μόνο έτσι δεν θα ξεφεύγεις!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Γειά σας φίλοι μου,

ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και έχασα μόλις 300γρ και τώρα είμαι στα 70,2κιλά. 
Μικρή η απώλεια σε σύγκριση με τις προηγούμενες εβδομάδες, αλλά για μένα σημαντική γιατί χθες εμφανίστηκε η Ρωσίδα φιλενάδα μου  :Big Grin: 
οπότε και πάλι καλά που έδειξε απώλεια η ζυγαριά αφού συνήθως δείχνει τουλάχιστον ενα κιλό προς τα πάνω. Ελπίζω πως μόλις τελειώσει θα φανεί κι η απώλεια. 
Βέβαια αυτή η εβδομάδα που πέρασε δεν ήταν κι η καλύτερη. το περασμένο Σ/Κ φόρτωσα αρκετούς πόντους που δυσκολεύτηκα να τους "ροκανήσω" μεσα στην εβδομάδα κι επίσης δεν γυμνάστηκα αρκετά λόγω πολλών υποχρεώσεων και κούρασης που μου προέκυψε.
Οπότε η απώλεια των 300γρ μάλλον θαύμα είναι. Να μην παραπονιέμαι κιόλας.
Σήμερα ξεκινάει η 5Η εβδομάδα και στις 4 αυτές εβδομάδες που πέρασαν έχασα συνολικά 4,1 κιλά χωρίς πείνα και στερήσεις.
Συνεχίζω την προσπάθειά μου δυναμικά.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, τέλεια!!!
Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι για την απώλεια! 
300 γραμμάρια δεν είναι και λίγα!
Προχωράς σταθερά και με συνέπεια και σε λίγο θα σπάσεις το φράγμα των 70 κιλών.
Να δεις πώς θα αισθανθείς όταν δεις στη ζυγαριά την ένδειξη να ξεκινάει από 6 και όχι από 7!!!
Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

p-k,
σ'ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση, την είχα ανάγκη.
Ναι , ναι την αλλαγή της δεκάδας , το πολυπόθητο 6 το περιμένω πως και πως. Το πανηγύρι όμως θα το κάνω όταν πέσω κάτω από τα 67 οπότε θα έχω χάσει το 10% του αρχικού βάρους.

Μάλλον τούτη τη φορά έγινε το κλικ που λες και συ. Είμαι πιό οργανωμένη, τα Σ/Κ πιό συγκρατημένη, σκέφτομαι και διαλέγω έξυπνα τις τροφές που θα φάω για να μην ξεπεράσω υπερβολικά το όριο των πόντων. Ακόμα και στα γλυκά έχω καταφέρει να συγκρατηθώ. Τρώω μόνο ένα την εβδομάδα, συνήθως παγωτό (όχι πυράυλους κλπ, απλά) που είναι λίγο πιο ανώδυνο.

----------


## layza

καλησπερα και απο μενα!
Μπραβο Αμαλιτσα,καθε απωλεια ειναι δεκτη!!Μπραβο σου!!!
Το παλευω και εγω συνεχως.Εχω καταφερει τωρα και εχω ποντους θετικους στον κουμπαρα μου και αυτο με ενθαρυνει.
Ηθελα να ρωτησω τους ποντους του περπατηματος τους προσθετω και αυτους στον κουμπαρα ή τους αφηνω απλα να καλυπτω τυχον μερες που εχω ξεπερασει τους ποιντους μου??
Αρχισα τα μπανια τωρα που μπορω και αυτο ειναι καλο απο κει που δεν γυμναζομουν καθολου!
Καλη μας συνεχεια!!

----------


## layza

καλήμερες!!!!
Σημερα εχω γεμιστα,ποσους ποντους βρε παιδια εχει η ντοματα η μια???

----------


## AMALIA_ed

LAYZA,
φιλενάδα καλημέρα,

τους πόντους από την άσκησή μου τους βάζω σε άλλο κουμπαρά και στο τέλος της εβδομάδας αν ο κουμπαράς πόντων από την διατροφή είναι αρνητικός τότε δανείζομαι και από τον κουμπαρά της άσκησης. Αυτό το κάνω για να ελέγχω καλύτερα την κατάσταση γιατί δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε περισσότετο από 12 πόντους από τους πόντους που εξοικονομούμε από την άσκηση γιατί επιβραδύνεται η απώλεια.
Γενικά προσπαθώ να μην τους χρησιμοποιώ αλλά βλέπεις οι πειρασμοί δεν με αφήνουν, και δεν το καταφέρνω κάθε εβδομάδα. :Big Grin: 
Το πιο σωστό είναι όταν ξεπερνάς τους πόντους σου μία μέρα και δεν έχεις άλλους περισσευούμενους μέσα στον κουμπαρά σου να προσπαθείς να εξοικονομήσεις πόντους τις επόμενες ημέρες που ακολουθούν μέχρι να τελειώσει η εβδομάδα σου. Αν δεν τα καταφέρεις τότε να δανείζεσε από τους πόντους δώρο της άσκησης. Μην ξεχνάς να μηδενίζεις τους κουμπαράδες σου όταν τελειώνει η εβδομάδα σου. Δεν μεταφέρουμε στην καινούρια εβδομάδα ούτε περισσευούμενους πόντους αλλά ούτε και ελλειματικούς.

Οι γεμιστές ντομάτες με κιμά έχουν 1 μέτρια 4 πόντους, ενώ με ρύζι έχει 3,5 πόντους .
Επίσης οι γεμιστές πιπεριές με κιμά 1 μέτρια έχει 4,5 πόντους
Πιπεριές γεμιστές με ρύζι 1 μέτρια 4 πόντους.

Πολύ καλό που ξεκινάς μπάνια, είναι η καλύτερη άσκηση για το σώμα. Θα δεις θεαματικά αποτελέσματα.
Γυμνάζεται όλο το σώμα αρμονικά και επίσης εξαφανίζει την κυταρρίτιδα. Αχ ζηλεύω.
ʼσε που με μισή ώρα κολύμπι κερδίζεις 3 πόντους!!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σας!
Τι κάνετε; Είστε καλά;
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 79,1 κιλά.
Έβαλα δηλαδή 600 γραμμάρια, καθώς την προηγούμενη ζύγιζα 78,5.
Θα μου πείτε ότι δεν είναι τίποτε και μπορεί να οφείλεται σε κατακράτηση υγρών (το πιο πιθανό), παρόλα αυτά και για να έχω ήσυχο το κεφάλι μου, θα εφαρμόσω τον κανόνα της συντήρησης που λέει ότι ανά 500 γρ. αύξηση βάρους μειώνουμε 1 πόντο από το σύνολο των καθημερινών.
Έτσι, για την εβδομάδα που μόλις ξεκίνησε, κατεβαίνω από τους 33 στους 32 πόντους και βλέπουμε...
Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους/ες!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

P-K,
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ που το παρακολουθείς τόσο στενά και δεν επαναπαύεσαι ώστε τα 600 γρ να γίνουν 2 κιλά και πάει λέγοντας.
Αχ αν το κάναμε όλοι δεν θα χρειαζόταν να ξανακάνουμε δίαιτα ποτέ ξανά στη ζωή μας.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΑΑΑ,
Καλέ τι γίνατε όλοι? Που είστε κι έπιασε αράχνες το μαγαζάκι μας?

Αύριο ημέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα
Θα μπω αύριο να σας γράψω τι απώλεια είχα. Αν και φοβάμαι πως ο δείκτης της ζυγαριάς δεν θα κουνηθεί και πολύ από την θέση του αφού ακόμα έχω πρηξίματα από την κυρία Κόκκινη  :Big Grin: 
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα
ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή για μένα και έδειξε 700γρ απώλεια.
Δηλαδή το βάρος μου είναι 69,5 κιλά. Επιτέλους έπεσα στην δεκάδα του 60.
Ευχαριστημένη είμαι κι ελπίζω τούτη η εβδομάδα που ξεκινά να είναι ακόμα πιο αποδοτική σε απώλεια.
Την εβδομάδα που πέρασε έφαγα συνολικά 150 πόντους αντί για 147 που έπρεπε γι' αυτό δανείστηκα και 3 πόντους από αυτούς που είχα μαζέψει από την άσκηση. 
Γυμνάστηκα συνολικά 210 λεπτά και είχα μαζέψει 17 πόντους από την άσκηση, σίγουρα μπορώ και καλύτερα.
Σήμερα μηδενίζω τους κουμπαράδες μου και μειώνω και κατά ένα πόντο τον ημερήσιο στόχο πόντων μου δηλαδή από 21 γίνεται 20.
Ο στόχος μου τα 60 κιλά δεν είναι πλέον και τόοοοσο μακρυνός. 
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## p_k

Τέλεια!!!
Συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια Αμαλία!
Σου το είχα πει ότι πλησιάζεις να αλλάξεις δεκάδα και να που επιβεβαιώθηκα! Τώρα θα συνεχίσεις με άλλον αέρα την προσπάθεια! ʼλλη ψυχολογία, έτσι δεν είναι;
Συνέχισε κανονικά! 
Πράγματι, δεν πολυγράφουμε τελευταία στο τόπικ!
Και είναι πολύ σημαντικό να ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις και εμπειρίες και να συμπαραστεκόμαστε ο ένας στον άλλο. Βοηθάει πολύ.

----------


## sougar_ed

Mπράβο, μπράβο Αμαλία...
Συνέχισε το ίδιο δυνατά.

----------


## layza

Μπραβο Αμαλια!!Καλο κατεβασμα!
Εγω δουλευω γ@@@@ και δεν μπορω...Κουβαλαω μαζι τα χαρτια αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να παρακολουθω!
Εν τελει το βαρος παραμενει με αυτην την ανοδο!!
Ερχομαι βραδυ και βλεπω πως εχω φαει παραπανω 2-3 ποντους!
κολυμπαω βεβαια αλλα φαινεται δεν πιανει!!
Οποτε απο σημερα παμε για καταμετρηση στους 22 ποντους!
Ευχομαι αυτη η εβδομαδα να ειναι καλυτερη!
..και οχι τιποτα αλλο ειναι απο τις πιο ευκολες διαιτες-διατροφες που εχω δει

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ,
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια, για την ενθάρρυνση.
όντως έχω άλλο αέρα από την στιγμή που είδα στη ζυγαριά το 6. Επίσης δεν χορταίνω να βλέπω το τικεράκι μου εκεί που δείχνει μονοψήφιο αριθμό κιλών για απώλεια. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

LAYZA,
μην υποτιμάς την οποιαδήποτε μορφή άσκησης. Σημασία έχει να σηκωνόμαστε από τον καναπέ και να καίμε θερμίδες. Πόσο μάλλον εσύ που κάνεις κολύμπι. Είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να δείς αποτελέσματα. 
Μην χάνεις την υπομονή σου και στο τέλος θα ανταμειφθείς. Προπαντός μην αφήσεις το ημερολόγιο. Συγκρατεί καταστάσεις.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλή δύναμη στην ομάδα WW !Bλέπω τα πάτε μια χαρά!Η Αμαλία μας έχει επιτέλους ξεφύγει από το 7,
ο pk συνεχίζει να διατηρείται ακάθεκτος,η Βιβίκα μου ελπίζω να πηγαίνει κι εκείνη μια χαρά καθώς και όλοι οι άλλοι!
Υπάρχει μια πολύ σημαντική απώλεια στην ομάδα,αλλά τι να κάνουμε;Θα το καταπιούμε και αυτό!Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!

----------


## Nefeli-

αγαπητά μου γουετγοτσεράκια!! καλησπέρα σας! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και να πιστεύετε ακόμη στους στόχους σας! μου έχει λείψει το φόρουμ και η παρέα σας αλλά σημασία έχει ότι περπατάμε παράλληλα (άσμα ασμάτων). Τώρα μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ότι το πρόγραμμα είναι πολύ αποδοτικό και ισορροπημένο. Οι τελευταίες εξελίξεις μου έχουν ανανεώσει τις αξίες και τις αρχές του προγράμματος, άσχετα αν εγώ το κατάλαβα μέσω της μη εφαρμογής του! 
Μπουμπού μου φιλάκιααα!!!

...όσο καίνε ακόμα τα καντήλια μας...

αφιερωμένο σε όλους είτε είναι εδώ είτε είναι αλλού  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

--->YEAH! YEAH! YEA! ΝΕΦΕΛΗ! ΝΕΦΕΛΗ! ΝΕΦΕΛΗ

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!!!
Τι κάνετε; Είστε καλά;
Συνεχίζω να διατηρούμαι στα κανονικά μου κιλά και στο σημερινό ζύγισμα η ζυγαριά έδειξε 79 κιλά.
Όλα καλά δηλαδή, το τελευταίο διήμερο όμως σαν να άνοιξε η όρεξή μου παραπάνω από το κανονικό, ειδικά το απόγευμα.
Θα προσέξω λοιπόν, πιστεύω είναι κάτι το παροδικό!
Να είστε καλά, καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια και να γράφετε/ουμε εδώ μέσα! Πού χαθήκατε όλοι;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου, p_k, βράχε ακλόνητε και δυνατέ! Έτσι! Έτσι!
Όσο για το ψιλαραχνιασμένο τόπικ αυτό...έφυγε ο Στράτος και παρέλυσε το κράτος!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα σε ολους,
Καλέ τι γίνατε? έλειψα 2 βδομάδες λόγω διακοπών και το αφήσατε και αράχνιασε το μαγαζάκι μας???

Νadine & Nefeli,
πόσο χαίρομαι που σας ξαναβρίσκω στα παλιά καλά λημέρια!!!!

P-K,
όντως είσαι βράχος. Δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία για σένα πως θα τιθασεύσεις τις απογευματινές ληγούρες.

Τα δικά μου νέα δεν είναι και τόσο καλά, αφού οι δεκαπενθήμερες διακοπές μου συνοδεύτηκαν και με απόλυτη διατροφική χαλάρωση με αποτέλεσμα να φορτώσω και δύο κιλάκια.
Γύρισα και ζυγίστηκα στα 71,5 κιλά. Χαλάλι όμως, γιατί πέρασα καλά, ξεκουράστηκα, έφαγα και κανά παγωτό παραπάνω. 
Δεν αλλάζω το τικεράκι μου γιατί αισιοδοξώ πως σύντομα με την διατροφή ww , θα επιστρέψω στα 69,5 και από κει θα συνεχίσω την κάθοδο. 
Συνεχίστε δυναμικά 
Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Υποτίθεται,Αμαλία μου,στις διακοπές χαλαρώνεις και διακόπτεις κάθε καταναγκασμό!
Αν δεν είναι η δίαιτα καταναγκασμός,τότε δεν ξέρω τι είναι!Πολύ καλά έκανες και χάρηκες στο έπακρο τις μέρες αυτές!
Και τώρα επιστροφή στα γνώριμα!Καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια σου και τα δύο αυτά κιλάκια θα δεις πόσο γρήγορα θα φύγουν!
Δυστυχώς η Νεφέλη έκανε μία έκτακτη εμφάνιση και συνεχίζει να μας είναι ακριβοθώρητη στα πλαίσια της σιωπηρής της διαμαρτυρίας!
Εγώ έναν καφέ θα πετάγομαι να τον πιούμε πού και πού...Αλλά κι εσείς μη το αφήνετε να ρημάζει τέτοιο μαγαζί γωνία!Ντροπή!
Φιλάκια γουεϊτγουοτσεράκια!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα κι από μένα!
Αμαλία, πιστεύω θα πέρασες τέλεια στις διακοπές!
Μη στενοχωριέσαι για τα κιλάκια, συνέχισε κανονικά το πρόγραμμα και θα εξαφανιστούν!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 78,9 κιλά.
Όλα καλά, λοιπόν.
Να έχετε μια πολύ όμορφη και δημιουργική μέρα!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΝΑDINAKI,
Να μας έρχεσε βρε φιλενάδα γιατί μου φαίνεται μοναχούλα μου με άφησαν. Κι όχι μόνο καφέ, αλλά και τσαγάκι και μικρά κουλουράκια της κανέλλας με 1 πόντο και φυσικούς χυμούς σερβίρουμε στο μαγαζάκι μας. 
Όσο για το Νεφελάκι μας, που θα πάει? Είμαι σίγουρη πως σύντομα θα την έχουμε πάλι κοντά μας να χαιρόμαστε την παρέα της.

p-k,
στο είπα εγώ καλέ. Τι ληγούρες και απογευματινές πείνες, όλα τα βάζεις εσύ σε σειρά. Αχ να σου μοιαζα έστω και λίγο σε αυτό το θέμα. Εγώ παιδί μου είμαι επηρρεπής στους πειρασμούς.

Και τώρα δυσκολεύομαι πολύ. Μετά την 15ημερη χαλάρωση δύσκολα μπαίνεις πάλι στο πρόγραμμα. Πείναι δεν νιώθω αλλά τις ληγούρες για γλυκά και διάφορα αμαρτωλά εδέσματα δεν τις έχω γλιτώσει. Προσπαθώ να μην χάνω κι ούτε μέρα χωρίς να γυμναστώ γιατί στη δουλειά βρήκα στοίβα τα χαρτιά κι αυτό σημαίνει το απόλυτο 8ωρο κάρφωμα στην καρέκλα.

Σας φιλώ.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πολύ καλός στόχος αυτός της καθημερινής άσκησης,Αμαλία μου
και μπράβο σου του τον καταφέρνεις!Πέρα από το περιθώριο,που σου δίνει σε πόντους,
σου θυμίζει να φροντίζεις τον εαυτό σου και συμπαρασύρει θετικά και το διατροφικό σου πρόγραμμα!
Θα τη βρεις και πάλι τη σειρά σου!Όπως τόσες άλλες φορές στο παρελθόν,έτσι και τώρα!
Αυτά να ήταν τα δύσκολα!Μιά γυναίκα τόσο δυνατή,που πέρασε τόσες ψυχοφθόρες δοκιμασίες,
σιγά μη μασά σε κανά δυό γλυκάκια λιγότερα!Έχεις και τον φωτεινό σου φάρο εδώ μέσα να σου θυμίζει
το εφικτό του πράγματος...Έχεις και τον καρβουνιάρη σου(σταθερή αξία)...τι σου λείπει τάχα;
Μια χαρά θα τα καταφέρεις κι ας σ'έχουν αφήσει μόνη σου οι συντοπίκισες σου...Αυτές χάνουν!

Κι εσύ,φάρε,τι να πω...ʼλλοι είναι κολλημένοι με τη μπαλα,εσύ με το 79!
Ή κάνουμε συντήρηση ή παίζουμε.Κι εμείς προφανώς ΔΕΝ παίζουμε!Μπράβο,βρε θηρίο!

----------


## asteraki_ed

γεια σας!! επιτέλους κατάφερα και εγώ να "τρυπώσω" στην παρέα σας... !!! είστε εκπληκτική παρέα και χαίρομαι που σας βρήκα! η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω ενθουσιαστεί με την ιδέα ότι θα μπορέσω να έχω συνοδοιπόρους στην προσπάθεια μου να χάσω βάρος!! αρχικά να σας πω, παρόλο που μπορεί να μην σας νοιάζει, ότι είμαι 26 χρονών με ύψος 1,63 και βάρος 84 κιλά.... Εξαιτίας σας αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω και εγώ weight watchers.  :Smile:  Μετράω 3 εβδομάδες προσπάθειας και 3 κιλά μείον. Θέλω να ελπίζω πως θα τα καταφέρω.... με την βοήθειά σας φυσικά!!! σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους και ελπίζω να τα λέμε συχνά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου,βρε αστεράκι! Ρίξε λίγη από τη λάμψη σου κι εδώ...
Τι είναι όμως αυτά που λές; Γιατί να μη μας νοιάζει ό,τι σε αφορά; Μην ακούω χαζά,καλά;
Λοιπόν,συγχαρητήρια για το πολύ καλό ξεκίνημα και καλή δύναμη για τη συνέχεια!

----------


## asteraki_ed

ευχαριστώ πολύ NADINE μου για τις ευχές σου! έχω να χάσω γύρω στα 30 κιλά και όπως καταλαβαίνεις έχω πολλή δουλειά μπροστά μου.. Νιώθω όμως τόσο όμορφα!!! Ανυπομονώ να περάσουν οι μήνες και να αρχίσουν να φεύγουν τα κιλά! Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο βοηθάει αυτό που έχετε "χτίσει " όλοι εσείς εδώ μέσα... φιλάκια πολλά και ελπίζω να τα λέμε πιο συχνά όλοι... είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μοιράζομαι τις σκέψεις μου με ανθρώπους που έχουν όρεξη να ακούσουν και να βοηθήσουν! Φιλάκιααααα!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

λοιπόν, επειδή έχω σκοπό να σας ζαλίσω (με την καλή έννοια πάντα) ήρθα πάλι για να κάνω ερωτήσεις. Όταν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να είσαι καρφωμένος στην καρέκλα 8 ώρες ακατέβατες και πεινάς πολύ αλλά δεν έχεις πάρει φαγητό από το σπίτι (το γνωστό σε όλους ταπεράκι) τι κάνεις για να μην αρχίσεις μετά να τρως ό,τι βρίσκεις μπροστά σου? έχω βαρεθεί τα ψητά και επιπλέον είναι οικονομική αυτοκαταστροφή να κάνεις συνέχεια παραγγελίες από έξω... 
Επίσης, ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω τί μπορώ να κάνω τα σβκ που πηγαινοέρχομαι και δεν μπορώ να έχω σταθερό πρόγραμμα διατροφής? 
Σήμερα η μέρα κύλισε καλά σχετικά αν και νομίζω ότι πεινάω λιγουλάκι...
Ξέχασα να φάω πρωινό αλλά το μεσημέρι έφαγα μια γενναία μερίδα κοτόπουλο ψητό και ρύζι χωρίς λάδι. ΤΟ υπολογίζω γύρω στους 8 πόντους.
Το απόγευμα που γύρισα σπίτι έφαγα φρούτα (1 νεκταρίνι και 2 βερύκοκα) δεν δίνω πόντους σε αυτά...
Καμιά ωρίτσα μετά έφαγα ένα τόστ με τυρί cottage το οποίο είχε πιπεριά και καλαμπόκι (το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα διότι παρόλο που είναι κάπως καυτερό σου αφήνει μια ωραία γεύση σαν πατατάκια!!). το υπολογίζω 5 πόντους. μέχρι τους 21 έχω λίγους ακόμη!!! τώρα πάω για ποδήλατο το οποίο με βοηθάει πολύ, μιας και είμαι καπνίστρια δυστυχώς, να διατηρήσω την ισορροπία της υγείας μου... Πάω την βόλτα μου με μια φίλη, τα λέμε και ταυτόχρονα κερδίζω και 2 πόντους στην χειρότερη περίπτωση...!!!!
Αυτά... Σόρρυ για την πολυλογία μου αλλά είμαι ενθουσιασμένη που μπορώ να μοιραστώ έστω και αυτά τα μικρά πραγματάκια μαζί σας! Φιλάκια!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ASTERAKI,
ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια, ξεκίνησες πολύ δυναμικά και εύχομαι σε λίγους μήνες να πανηγυρίζουμε που θα μπαίνεις στη συντήρηση.

πως έτυχε και έμαθες για την διατροφή ww? Την έχεις ξανακάνει στο παρελθόν όταν λειτουργούσαν τα ww? Σου μίλησε κάποιο συγγενικό σου πρόσωπο γι'αυτή ή μήπως έμαθες από αυτό το φόρουμ?
Σε βομβάρδισα??? όχι που νόμιζες πως κάνεις μόνο εσύ πολλές ερωτήσεις :Big Grin: 

Πάντως σε βρίσκω αρκετά καταρτισμένη αφού όσα ανάφερες παραπάνω περί πόντων είναι όλα σωστά.
Επίσης σου συνιστώ να εφαρμόσεις το ταπεράκι γιατί πολύ σύντομα ή τη δίαιτα σου θα χαλάσεις ή θα καταστραφείς οικονομικά.
Εγώ μαγειρεύω από βραδύς και πάντα παίρνω ταπεράκι με φαγητό στη δουλειά. Έχω οργανωθεί πολύ.
Ταπεράκι με το κυρίως φαγητό, ταπεράκι με τη σαλάτα, μπουκαλάκι μικρό με τη σως της σαλάτας, σακουλάκι polybag με το φρούτο για το ενδιάμεσο γεύμα. Στην αρχή με έβλεπαν κάπως αλλά σύντομα πολλοί ακολούθησαν το παράδειγμά μου. ʼσε που αγοράσαμε και φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και πλέον ζεσταίνουμε το φαγητό μας σε λίγα λεπτά. Κάθομαι στο κουζινάκι για κανά τέταρτο, "ροκανίζω" όλο το περιεχόμενο των τάπερ και γυρνώ στο γραφείο μου με τον απογευματινό μου καφέ στο χέρι, χορτασμένη και έτοιμη να δουλέψω αλλες 10 ώρες τουλάχιστον.
Τώρα αν δεν θέλεις να κουβαλάς όλα αυτά μπορείς να έχεις μαζί σου ένα σάντουιτς ή και γιαουρτάκι, λίγους ξηρούς καρπούς (ανάλατους), φρούτα.
Για το Σ/Κ αν τρως φαγητό σε εστιατόρια προσπάθησε να κάνεις όσο πιο συνετές επιλογές μπορείς.
Να εκτυπώσεις τους πόντους των φαγητών θα τους βρείς στο τόπικ weightwatcers points, σύραψέ τους με την μορφή μικρού βιβλίου και έχε τους πάντα μαζί σου.

Να μπαίνεις να μας γράφεις τα νέα σου ,
φιλιά πολλά και 
Καλή συνέχεια Αστεράκι

----------


## asteraki_ed

hallo!!!!!! Αμαλία μου έχω διαβάσει όοοοοολα τα post που έχετε κάνει και ακολούθησα πιστά ΚΑΘΕ ΜΑ ΚΑΘΕ λεπτομέρεια και συμβουλή. Τα ww τα ήξερα ονομαστικά μιας και στα συρτάρια της μαμάς μου υπήρχαν κάτι μεζούρες (ξέρεις, από αυτές που μετράς τις ποσότητες των τροφίμων) χωρίς να ξέρω παραπάνω σχετικά με το σύστημα που ακολουθούν. από το ww points πήρα όλες τις τροφές με τους πόντους και τις έχω φτιάξει σε ένα βιβλιαράκι το οποίο όμως έχει το μέγεθος Α4 και δεν με πολυβολεύει. έτσι, χρειάστηκα να τα κουβαλάω και στο usb μου οπότε κάθε στιγμή ξέρω τι γίνεται. Από δίαιτες έχω κάνει πάμπολες αλλά σαν αυτό που κάνω τώρα.... ΔΕΝ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ! Υπερέχει μακράν!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Nadine,
αυτό που λες περί άσκησης είναι μεγάλη αλήθεια.
Τις μέρες που βαριέμαι ή που δεν προλαβαίνω να γυμναστώ έστω κι αυτό το μισάωρο που έχω βάλει ως ελάχιστο καθημερινό στόχο έχω διαφορετική διάθεση και αντιμετώπιση του θέματος βάρους.
Πεινάω περισσότερο ή τέλοσ πάντων έχω περισσότερες λιγούρες, έχω πολλά νεύρα, ενώ όταν γυμναστώ όλα αυτά εξαφανίζονται ως δια μαγείας. Καλέ ούτε το γιαουρτάκι μου δεν θέλω να φάω μετά. Αλλά το τρώω με το ζόρι γιατί λένε πως μετά την άσκηση πρέπει να τρώμε μία μικρή μερίδα πρωτείνης για το χτίσιμο μυών.
ʼσε που είναι η καλύτερη ψυχοθεραπεία. Με μισή ώρα άσκησης φεύγουν νεύρα, νιώθω πιο αισιόδοξη, πιο υπομονετική..... Τι να πω.... πραγματικά με βοηθά πολύ.
Και μη φανταστείς πως κάνω και τίποτα το πολύ δύσκολο. Ή θα βγω για γρήγορο περπάτημα στη γειτονιά μου ή θα βάλω το dvd. Έχω δύο διάρκειας 30 λεπτών, το ένα με pilates και το άλλο με αerobic και τα δύο για αρχάριους αλλά καταφέρνουν και με κάνουν και ιδρώνω πιό πολύ το δεύτερο. Κάποιες μέρες που έχω περισσότερο χρόνο ξεκινώ με το aerobic και συνεχίζω με το pilates. Tουλάχιστον διατηρώ έτσι όσο μυικό ιστό μου έχει απομείνει γιατί για να χτίσω καινούριο χλωμό το βλέπω.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Α! να σου πω επίσης ότι έφτασα στο σημείο να ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα στο web για κάποια διατροφή που δεν θα μου δημιουργεί στερήσεις και θα μπορώ να την υιοθετήσω για όλη μου τη ζωή. Δεν με βοηθάει ο φίλος μου βέβαια που είναι φαγανός και δεν παίρνει δράμυ! τα σβκ που ανεβαίνω θεσσαλονίκη τρώω ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς. Καθώς άρχισα την διατροφή αυτή όμως αποφάσισα να μαγειρεύω στο σπίτι αν και δεν τα καταφέρνω πάντα. Με έχει καλομάθει η μαμά μου... κλάψ!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Μπράβο αστεράκι,
πολύ έξυπνο αυτό που έκανες με το usb,
κι εγώ έχω κάνει πολλές δίαιτες και δεν τις άντεχα γιατί ήταν πολύ περιοριστικές. Ενώ τα ww σου δίνουν μεγάλη ελευθερία επιλογών αρκεί να ακολουθείς τους κανόνες.
Έχουμε το ίδιο ύψος και αυτή τη στιγμή λαμβάνουμε τους ίδιους πόντους.
Είμαι σίγουρη πως σύντομα θα τα καταφέρεις. Ποιός είναι ο πρώτος στόχος σου? (εννοώ το 10% του αρχικού σου βάρους)
Βάλε τικεράκι να παρακολουθείς την απώλειά σου

----------


## asteraki_ed

Να σας πω και τί έχω φάει σήμερα.... (με έπιασε η πολυλογία μου...!!!)
Για πρωινό έφαγα ένα τόστ με τυρί cottage... 4π
και για μεσημέρι έφερα μαζί μου ένα τόστ με μια φέτα τυρί milner και λίγο ketchup... 3,5π
Για το απόγευμα λίγα φρούτα και το βράδυ.... μάλλον μπριάμ της μαμάς... (δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου!)
Τους υπόλοιπους πόντους τους φυλάω για την Κυριακή που έχω έναν γάμο...
ΝΑDINE και Αμαλία συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω με την άσκηση. Σε κινητοποιεί και ξεχνάς ότι πεινάς..(μερικές φορές)  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Κοίτα, ήμουν 87 κιλά και πρέπει να σου πω ότι είναι τα περισσότερα που έχω φτάσει ποτέ! Επομένως ο στόχος μου είναι τα μείον 8,7 κιλά. ʼρα ο πρώτος μου στόχος είναι 78.3. σε πόσο καιρό όμως είναι το φυσιολογικό?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

αστεράκι 
1 κ.γλ κέτσαπ δεν θα το υπολογίζεις σε πόντους, άρα το τόστ έχει 3 πόντους.

Ποιά μέρα της εβδομάδας ζυγίζεσαι? 
Εγώ κάθε Σάββατο κι ο p-k Κάθε Τρίτη.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Δεν ξέρω αν υφίσταται το φυσιολογικό όπως το θέτεις . Ο κάθε οργανισμός έχει το ρυθμό του να χάνει.
Οι γιατροί λένε να μην ξεπερνάμε το 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα.
Τα ww λένε πως μετά από 3 μήνες προγράμματος η μέση εβδομαδιαία απώλεια κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 300 έως 700 γραμμαρίων. 
Εγώ πιστεύω πως εξαρτάται και από το πόσες δίαιτες έχεις κάνει στο παρελθόν (μεγάλυτερη αντίσταση επιδεικνύει ο οργανισμός), καύσεις λόγω ηλικίας, αν η δίαιτα συνοδεύεται κι από σωματική άσκηση.
Σου συνιστώ να μην βάλεις χρονικά όρια, είναι αγχωτικά. Να επιβραβεύεις τον εαυτό σου ακόμα και για την ελάχιστη απώλεια. Σημασία έχει να φεύγουν, κάποια στιγμή θα φτάσεις και στο τέρμα.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Εμένα ο πρώτος μου στόχος είναι τα 66,8,
αλλά χάνω σχετικά αργά. Είχα πάρει και κάτι ορμονικά σκευάσματα που μου έκαναν τον μεταβολισμό κυριολεκτικά "καρβουνιάρη", άσε που έχω ακόμα τρομερή κατακράτηση κι ας τα έχω σταματήσει 2 μήνες τώρα. :Frown:

----------


## asteraki_ed

να πω την αλήθεια, είμαι κατά όλων των σκευασμάτων είτε έχουν χαρακτηριστεί ως ακίνδυνα είτε ως επικίνδυνα. πάντα ήμουν του παραδοσιακού τρόπου.... Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κάτι ακραίο ποτέ αν εξαιρέσεις ΄μια περίοδο που αποφάσισα να λαμβάνω 800 θερμίδες. Το μόνο που κατάφερα να κάνω ήταν να καταστρέψω τον οργανισμό μου!

----------


## asteraki_ed

ζυγίζομαι κάθε Τρίτη και αυτό προέκυψε τυχαία μιας και τότε (εκείνη την Μεγάλη μέρα) πήρα την απόφαση ότι δεν αντέχω να βλέπω τον εαυτό μου να κουράζεται με τόσα κιλά παραπάνω! είσαι τώρα 79? μια χαρά είσαι. πόσο καιρό προσπαθείς?

----------


## asteraki_ed

α συγγνώμη! είσαι 74! δεν είδα το tickeraki! μια χαρα είσαι βρε!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Αρχές Ιουνίου πριν φύγω διακοπές ήμουν 69,5. Το δεκαπενθήμερο όμως των διακοπών χαλάρωσα εντελώς με αποτέλεσμα να πάρω αντί να χάσω. Έτσι TO ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΟ Σάββατο που ζυγίστηκα ήμουν 71,5. Δεν άλλαξα το τικεράκι ΄γιατί ελπίζω πως σε καμιά 10ριά μέρες θα ξανακατέβω κάτω από τα 70 κιλά.
Δεν είμαι αλλά και ούτε νιώθω μια χαρά. Έχω βάλει τελικό στόχο τα 60 κιλά . Ξεκίνησα στις 27 Απριλίου. Τα κιλά αυτά με βαραινουν πολύ, με πονάει η μέση μου, τα γονατά μου και γενικά με κάνουν και νιώθω εντελώς δυσκίνητη και δεν θα το πιστέψεις αλλά νιώθω και γερασμένη.  :Frown:

----------


## asteraki_ed

μην ακούω τέτοια!!! καταρχάς να σου πω πως πιστεύω ότι τα παραπανίσια κιλά που έχεις δεν είναι πολλά και αν κρίνω από τα post που έχεις κάνει είσαι άτομο αισιόδοξο και με αρκετή υπομονή! Σκέψου πόσο αγώνα κάναμε να τα πάρουμε... δεν είναι άδικο να θέλουμε να τα χάσουμε σε μία στιγμή??  :Smile:  νομίζω πως θα πάει πολύ καλά! οι διακοπές πάντα μας χαλαρώνουν και αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός! το θέμα είναι να μην επαναπαυόμαστε και τα 2 γίνονται 4 κ.ο.κ
Μην ξεχνάς τον p_k που εδώ που τα λέμε είναι το ζωντανό παράδειγμα της γνωστής φράσης "όταν θέλεις κάτι όλο το σύμπαν συνομοτεί για να το κατακτήσεις" 
για να λέμε και την αλήθεια έβαλε και εκείνος το χεράκι του σε αυτό ε? 
Μην λές ότι αισθάνεσαι γερασμένη γιατί περισσότερο "ρίχνεις" τον εαυτό σου! και εμείς τι κάνουμε εδώ εεεεεε? υπομονή και όλα θα γίνουν!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

asteraki μου,
σ'ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση και τα καλά σου λόγια.
Να σου εξηγήσω τι εννοώ ότι νιώθω γερασμένη.
Κάνω πιο συντηρητικές επιλογές στα ρούχα προκειμένου να κρύψω τα παχάκια μου, νιώθω πιο δυσκίνητη γενικότερα, έχω πιάσει τον εαυτό μου να αρνείτε στον άνδρα μου έξοδο ή μπάνιο στη θάλασσα γιατί δεν νιώθω άνετα με τα ρούχα μου, με το σώμα μου κλπ. Μες στην ανασφάλεια δηλαδή. Γενικότερα νιώθω πως τελικά αυτά τα 10 κιλά μου έχουν "κάτσει " στο σβέρκο και μου έχουν καταρακώσει την ψυχολογία μου.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως μου φταίνε άλλα πράγματα περισσότερο σημαντικά ( και που δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τα αλλάξω ) για να βουλιάζω στην μιζέρια που με έχει πιάσει τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια κι όπως καταλαβαίνεις τα κιλά είναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.
Φάυλος κύκλος είναι το θέμα, η μιζέρια φέρνει κιλά και τα κιλά φέρνουν μιζέρια. 
Θα το αλλάξω όμως αυτό.
Παρέα θα τα καταφέρουμε.

----------


## asteraki_ed

δεν θέλω να το παίξω έξυπνη γιατί και εγώ μια από τα ίδια είμαι. Πάντως πιστεύω πως είναι κρίμα να θυσιάζουμε τόσο όμορφες στιγμές όπως μια βόλτα με τον άνθρωπό μας ή ένα χαλαρωτικό μπανάκι στη θάλασσα μόνο και μόνο επειδή τα στερεότυπα της εποχής επιβάλλουν ένα συγκεκριμένο τύπο σώματος. Δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε όλες μανεκέν.  :Smile:  Προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε το καλύτερο όμως. Για να είμαι σαφής, δεν μιλάω για εφησυχασμό αλλά για μια πιο χαλαρή στάση απέναντι σε αυτά. όσο για τα πιο σημαντικά θέματα έχω να πω ότι πρέπει να δείχνουμε δύναμη και όλα θα αλλάξουν προς το καλύτερο!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

asteraki,
δεν έχει να κάνει με τα στερεότυπα της εποχής μας.
όταν από μικρό παιδί μέχρι τα 36 σου έχεις μάθει την φιγούρα σου να την αντικρύζεις στον καθρέπτη με το περισσότερο 5 παραπανίσια κιλά και μετά χάνεις την μπάλα και τα 5 γίνονται 15 πίστεψε με σου ρχεται κάπως.

----------


## asteraki_ed

ίσως έχεις δίκιο... εγώ ήμουν πάντα παχουλό παιδί... πάντως Αμαλία μου όπως και να έχει θα τα χάσουμε. με καλή παρέα και κουβέντα! αυτό δεν έχει σημασία? να σε ρωτήσω κάτι... είδα ότι το μπριαμ έχει 10 πόντους στην μερίδα. πως γίνεται αυτο? αφού τα κολοκυθάκια έχουν 0π, η ντομάτα να έχει το πολύ 1 πόντο , πατάτες δεν τρώω, τα καρότα δεν έχουν ούτε αυτά πόντους... Το λάδι που βάζει η mother μου είναι 4 κουταλιές της σούπας για 4 άτομα άρα 3 πόντους έκαστος. πώς γίνεται να έχει 10 πόντους ολόκληρους???

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΟΧΙ ΒΡΕ, ΜΟΝΟ 5 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΡΙΑΜ.
κι αυτό αναφέρεται σε μερίδα εστιατορίου με το λαδάκι του.
Αν όντως η μαμά σου βάζει μόνο 4 κουταλιές σούπας λάδι στο ταψί δηλαδή 8 πόντους όλο το ταψί και δεν φας πατάτες τότε με ασφάλεια το υπολογίζεις 3 πόντους την μερίδα σου.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

αστεράκι μου,
βγαίνω για σήμερα.
Καλή συνέχεια , θα τα πούμε αύριο με το καλό.
Φιλάκια πολλά.

----------


## asteraki_ed

ευχαριστώ!!! φιλάκια πολλά πολλά! ευχαριστώ πολύ για την παρεούλα! μπες και αργότερα αν μπορείς!!!

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Καλησπερα! Κοριτσια ηθελα να ρωτησω αυτο με τους ποντους τι ειναι?και που το βλεπετε?

----------


## asteraki_ed

γεια σου Mairy_Lou! αυτή είναι η μέθοδος weight watchers. είναι ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής το οποίο προσαρμόζεις στα δεδομένα των δικών σου διατροφικών συνηθειών. Κάθε τροφή αντιστοιχεί σε πόντους. Με βάση τους πόντους που αντιστοιχούν στο δικό σου ημερήσιο πρόγραμμα (υπάρχει ένα ερωτηματολόγιο που συμπληρώνεις και τους βρίσκεις) και με αρκετή υπομονή μπορείς να χάσεις κάποια κιλά τα οποία θεωρητικά μπορείς να διατηρήσεις αν δεν ξεφύγεις από το όριο αυτό. Αναλυτικά, επειδή δεν είμαι και ειδήμων του θέματος, τα παιδιά εδώ έχουν φτιάξει το topic weight watchers points όπου μπορείς να βρεις ότι χρειάζεσαι από πόντους και πολλές πληροφορίες σχετικές με την εφαρμογή του προγράμματος ww. για τυχόν απορίες μπορείς να ρωτήσεις.... Διάβασε και τα παλαιότερα post των παιδιών και θα σου λυθούν οι περισσότερες απορίες σου! φιλιά

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ asteraki μου, να 'σαι καλα!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε για σήμερα...
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
Τόστ με 3 κ.σ cottage 2+2=4π

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ (στο γραφείο)
1 τόστ με μια φέτα milner και λίγο κέτσαπ 2+1=3π (μετά από συμβουλή της φίλης Αμαλίας)

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
3 βερύκοκα (ήταν και νόστιμα τα άτιμα...)

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ (πριν από λίγο)
1 πιάτο μπριαμ (κολοκυθάκια, μελιτζάνες, ντομάτα, πράσινη και κόκκινη πιπεριά και καρότα) 4π
*έβαλα έναν πόντο παραπάνω Αμαλία μου επειδή ήταν μεγάλη μερίδα*  :Smile: 
60 γρ. γραβιέρα 6π
60 γρ ψωμί χωριάτικο (από τα χέρια της γιαγιάς!) 2,5π

Σύνολο πόντων : 19,5 (δηλ 20)
Αποθήκευση : 1π

Σήμερα δεν πήγα για ποδήλατο γιατί νιώθω τόοοοοοοσο κουρασμένη.... 
και κανείς δεν είναι εδώ για κουβεντούλα....
κλαψ!!!
φιλιά σε όλους!

----------


## adespoto

tip προς το asteraki και προς όλους τους αλλους: προσπάθησε να μην ξοδεύεις πολλούς πόντους σε τυράκια, γιατί παχαίνουν τα άτιμα (το ξέρω είναι τέλεια, αλλα έχουν πολλά λιπαρά - ειδικά η γραβιέρα που έγραψες πιο πάνω). Προτίμησε ένα βραστό αυγό, ή μια - δυό φέτες γαλοπούλα.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια!!!
Σήμερα το στομάχι μου χοροπηδάει σαν μπαλάκι του πινκ-πονκ!! ʼντε να δούμε πώς θα κυλήσει η μέρα...
adespoto thx για τη συμβουλή!!! Η αλήθεια είναι πως τα τυριά δίνουν πολλούς πόντους αλλά επειδή γάλα δεν πίνω και γιαούρτι δεν τρώω είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να λαμβάνω ασβέστιο. Έχουμε και κάποια ηλικία βλέπεις!  :Smile: 
Με το αυγό επίσης έχω ένα θέμα...
Είμαι και λίγο περίεργη όπως καταλαβαίνεις...!
Θα κοιτάξω να ενσωματώσω την γαλοπούλα στη διατροφή μου...!
Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρα! Τουλάχιστον προτίμησε τυρί με χαμηλά λιπαρά και προσπάθησε να εντάξεις το γάλα ή το γιαούρτι στη διατροφή σου. Στο λέω γιατί κι εγώ δεν έτρωγα γιαούρτι με τίποτα και γάλα δεν ήθελα ούτε να το βλέπω, αλλά προσπάθησα για το λόγο που σου είπα. Νταξ τώρα τρώω γάλα μόνο με δημητριακά και γιαούρτι μόνο με μέλι. Η ηλικία δεν έχει να κάνει με τη διατροφή βέβαια αστεράκι  :Wink:  . Οκ δε σε πρίζω άλλο, καλή προσπάθεια  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Δεν με πρήζεις βρε! Τί λες τώρα? Για την ηλικία το είπα μιας και όσο μεγαλώνουμε αυξάνονται οι ανάγκες μας για ασβέστιο και άλλες βιταμίνες. Για τις γυναίκες ακόμη περισσότερο...
Αχ, γάλα με δημητριακά μου φαίνεται καλή ιδέα! Θα το προσπαθήσω!!!! 
Δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλά εγώ έχω το εξής πρόβλημα: άπαξ και φάω το πρωί κάτι, με πιάνει ακατάπαυστη πείνα για το υπόλοιπο της μέρας! Επίσης αν το βράδυ δεν φάω στερεά τροφή, πεινάω τόοοοσο πολύ που μέχρι και στον ύπνο μου βλέπω μακαρονάδες και ωραία λαχταριστά σουβλάκια...
Πού να κοιμηθώ μετά...  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αμαλίαααααααααααααααααα!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Που είσαι σήμερα??????????????
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ,

ΑΣΤΕΡΑΚΙ,
ειμαστε ακριβώς το αντίθετο. Εγώ πίνω γάλα και λατρεύω το γιαούρτι αλλά δεν τρώω τυρί γιατί μου μυρίζει. Από τυριά τρώω μόνο τα κίτρινα και πάντα "καμουφλαρισμένα" δηλαδή στην τυρόπιτα, στην πίτσα στο τοστ κλπ. Τα τελευταία χρόνια λόγω δίαιτας προσπάθησα να εμπλουτήσω το διαιτολόγιο μου και σιγά σιγά έμαθα να τρώω και το cottage (όχι ότι τρελλαίνομαι κιόλας) καθώς και την παρμεζάνα στη πράσινη σαλάτα, στα μακαρόνια και τελευταία τη βάζω και στη χορτόσουπα των ww και δίνει εξαιρετική νοστιμιά. Η παρμεζάνα είναι πολύ πλούσια σε ασβέστιο περισσότερο και από την φέτα.
Πάντως το γιαούρτι (το πραγματικό κι όχι το έδεσμα) είναι μεγάλο ατού σε μια δίαιτα. Πραγματικά σε χορταίνει και κυριολεκτικά "κλείνει" τα κενά του στομάχου και δεν πεινάς όλη νύχτα.
Εγώ για βραδυνό πάντα γιαούρτι τρώω με 3 δαμάσκηνα ξερά. 

Δοκίμασες να φας το γιαούρτι με φρούτα μήπως και σου αρέσει?
Θα σου λύσει και το πρόβλημα όταν είσαι εκτός και δεν έχεις πάρει ταπεράκι.

Αστεράκι, 
στην Αθήνα σπουδάζεις ή εργάζεσαι? (οοοο, δεν είμαι καθόλου αδιάκριτη :Big Grin: )

αδεσποτάκι,
κάνεις κι εσύ διατροφή ww? Σε βρίσκω ενημερωμένη.
Μπράβο , και για την απώλεια. Βρίσκεσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο.

----------


## asteraki_ed

γενικά με το γιαούρτι έχω πρόβλημα είτε έχει φρούτα είτε δημητριακά! μου δημιουργεί πόνο στο έντερο και γενικά στο στομάχι.
Είμαι από Αθήνα και σπούδασα Αθήνα, τώρα έχω τελειώσει από σπουδές και δουλεύω (πάλι στην Αθήνα) και ελπίζω να αξιωθώ να φύγω κάποια στιγμή από εδώ γιατί δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου μα καθόλου! Ελπίζω να πάω στην Θεσσαλονίκη να μείνω μόνιμα... Μέχρι να βρω δουλειά όμως εκεί υπομονή....
Σήμερα έφερα ταπεράκι με φαγητό στη δουλειά και σκέφτομαι σε λίγο να πάω να του επιτεθώ! Πάντως με αυτή την διατροφή ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει ότι βρίσκομαι σε "δίαιτα"

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μμμμμ!!! γιαμι!!!
μόλις έφαγα ένα ταπεράκι με σούπερ μπριάμ (πεινούσα πολύ μάλλον) με 2 φέτες τυρί milner (έχω αδυναμία στα τυριά τελικά) και μια φέτα ψωμί χωριάτικο και απ'ότι υπολογίζω είμαι στους 4+2+2,5=8,5π
Το πρωί (κατά τις 12) έφαγα και 3 βερύκοκα 0π.
Το απόγευμα έχει βόλτα στα μαγαζιά για ανεύρεση φορέματος για τον γάμο (δύσκολα τα πράγματα) και το βράδυ ελαφρύ γεύμα και ύπνο!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ASTERAKI,
η διατροφή ww έχει πολλά καλά και το κυριότερο είναι πως πραγματικά δεν νιώθεις να κάνεις δίαιτα.
Έξυπνες επιλογές χρειάζεται και ολίγη αυτοσυγκράτηση.

Εγώ μόλις "καθάρησα" τα ταπεράκια μου.
Είχα ψητό φιλέτο γλώσσας (ψάρι) με σαλάτα αγγουροντομάτα.

Λοιπόν ας γράψω κι εγώ τους πόντους που έφαγα μέχρι στιγμής.

Κορν φλέικσ με γάλα 4π
χυμό 2 πορτοκαλιών 1π
1 ροδάκινο 0π
κρακεράκια 2π
καφέ ελλην. + 1/2 κ.γλ. ζάχαρη 0π
φιλέτο γλώσσας ψητό 3π
σαλάτα με αγγούρι, ντομάτα, πιπεριά, κρεμμύδι (που δεν έφαγα) και κάπαρη 0π
4 κ. γλ. λάδι στη σως της σαλάτας 4π
Σουρωτή με λεμόνι 0π

Σύνολο μέχρι τώρα 14πόντους
Απομένουν άλλοι 7π.
Καλά είμαι

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Γάμο???? Ποιό Γάμοοοοο????

οοοοο στο είπα πως δεν είμαι καθόλου περίεργη??? :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ʼντε και καλή μας χώνεψη :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

καλή μας χώνεψη Αμαλία!!!  :Big Grin:  
Βλέπω είσαι πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ καλά οργανωμένη!
Παντρεύεται μια πολύ καλή μου φίλη την Κυριακή και δεν έχω τπτ να φορέσω!
Την προηγούμενη Κυριακή είχαμε το κρεβάτι! πήρα ένα πολύ όμορφο φορεματάκι μαύρο με κόκκινα λουλούδια και σχετικά βαθύ ντεκολτέ (το μόνο μείον)!
Τώρα για τον γάμο βλέπουμε....
Στον δικό μου γάμο ελπίζω να έχω χάσει όλα μου τα κιλά!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

σουρωτή με λεμόνι? πίνεται? να κόψω τις κόκα κόλες τουλάχιστον γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

NAI, NAI, όσο για την οργάνωση είναι το χαρακτηριστικό μου.
έχω πάρει ταπεράκια γυάλινα για να μπαίνουν στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων κι έχω όλων των διαστάσεων. Επίσης χρησιμοποιώ και τα γυάλινα βαζάκια από πάστα ελιάς και βάζω εκεί τη σως για τη σαλάτα για να μην μαραίνεται από το πρωί η σαλάτα μου με το λάδι και το ξύδι.
Μη σου φαίνεται βουνό, εύκολο είναι, άσε που πιά το πρωί τα ετοιμάζω στο πι και φι, σα ρομποτάκι ένα πράγμα.

Εύχομαι με το καλό η φίλη σου και φυσικά γρήγορα και στα δικά σου.
Πότε έχετε προγραμματίσει το γάμο?

----------


## adespoto

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> 
> αδεσποτάκι,
> κάνεις κι εσύ διατροφή ww? Σε βρίσκω ενημερωμένη.
> Μπράβο , και για την απώλεια. Βρίσκεσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο.


Αμαλία καλησπέρα! Τους τελευταίους 4,5-5 μήνες πάω σε διαιτολόγο γιατί θέλω κι εγώ την πίεσή για να κάνω κάτι. Στα ww πήγαινα πρίν 6 χρόνια και έχω αποκομίσει πολλά ωραία πράγματα από εκεί. Είχα πάει για 1,5 χρόνο περίπου και είχα χάσει αρκετά κιλά. Γενικά η διατροφή στα ww δεν στηρίζεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο στους πόντους αλλά και στα είδη των τροφών που καταναλώνουμε. Γι αυτό έλεγα για το τυρί στο αστεράκι. Γιατί νταξ, γενικά κι αόριστα τρώω κι εγώ 20 πόντους παγωτό και είμαι οκ  :Stick Out Tongue:  . Δε θέλω να θίξω κανέναν, απλά να βοηθήσω προσπαθώ. 

Αστεράκι, το πρωινό είναι το πιό σημαντικό γεύμα. Εγώ μέχρι να ξεκινήσω δίαιτα δεν έτρωγα τίποτα το πρωι, με αποτέλεσμα να με πιάνει πείναι γύρω στις 12 και να σαβουρώνω από τυρόπιττες μέχρι κρουασάν. Στα ww μας είχαν πει να τρώμε το πρωί κάτι με υδατάνθρακες (πχ μια φέτα ψωμι) και ένα φρούτο, για να "ξεκλειδώσει" ο μεταβολισμός μας. Τώρα αν και κατά πόσο ισχύει αυτό, δεν ξέρω..

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> σουρωτή με λεμόνι? πίνεται? να κόψω τις κόκα κόλες τουλάχιστον γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά!



ωωω ναι, είναι το αγαπημένο μου. Μου το ειχε συστήσει ο γιατρός γιατί παθαίνω συχνά κυστίτιδες .
Έχει 0 θερμίδες 0 ζάχαρη και είναι εύγεστη. 
Θα τη βρεις σε όλα τα σουπερ μάρκετ είναι πράσινο κουτάκι. Είναι ανθρακούχο φυσικό μεταλλικό νερό με φυσικό άρωμα λεμονιού, χωρίς γλυκαντικές ουσίες, κάτι σαν το perrie, αλλά εμένα μου αρέσει καλύτερα από το perrie.
Παγωμένη είναι υπέροχη και πολύ δροσιστική.

----------


## asteraki_ed

είμαι στην ρομαντική φάση της σχέσης ακόμη...! είμαστε 2,5 χρόνια μαζί (η πρώτη μου σχέση) και όταν βρώ δουλειά πάνω θα πάω να μείνουμε μαζί. Αρχικά λέγαμε για έναν "λόγο" για να μην έχουν να λένε και τα σόγια...ξέρεις. Ελπίζω σε 2 χρόνια να είμαστε καλά και να έχουμε προχωρήσει στα περαιτέρω! (μεγαλεπήβολα σχέδια δεν λέω!!!!)  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

[quote]_Originally posted by adespoto_


Γιατί νταξ, γενικά κι αόριστα τρώω κι εγώ 20 πόντους παγωτό και είμαι οκ  :Stick Out Tongue:  . Δε θέλω να θίξω κανέναν, απλά να βοηθήσω προσπαθώ. 



Το πιασα το υπονοούμενο!!!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! 
Δεν τρώω συνέχεια παγωτά όμως! κλαψ!  :Frown: 
Είμαι ακόμα στην αρχή, θα το παλέψω!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  
έχεις δίκιο!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

αδεσποτάκι 
συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
το σύστημα ww, δεν σου λέει να τρως ανεξέλεγκτα, γι' αυτό κι έχουν θεσπίσει τα 6 κλειδιά καλής υγείας.
ʼλλωστε η διατροφή αποκλειστικά με γλυκά και λιπαρά ακόμα και εντός πόντων κάποια ΄στιγμή θα σταματήσεις να χάνεις.
Εγώ πιστεύω πως αυτό το σύστημα διατροφής σε κάνει να αλλάξεις για πάντα τις διατροφικές σου συνήθειες με ήπιο τρόπο, άσε που σε κάνει να εντάξεις και την άσκηση στην ζωή σου, έστω και 30 λεπτά την ημέρα. Είναι φτιαγμένο γι' αυτούς που αντιπαθούν να τρων κάθε μέρα ψητά και σαλάτα, γι' αυτούς που θέλουν και γλυκάκι τους, γι' αυτούς που δεν είναι δυνατοί να αντισταθούν εντελώς σε έναν διατροφικό πειρασμό. Αφού αυτό το πρόγραμμα σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να εφαρμόσεις το αρχαίο "παν μέτρων άριστων" (δεν ξέρω κι αν το έγραψα σωστά  :Big Grin: ).
Έφαγες το Σ/Κ λίγο παραπάνω γιατί ζήλεψες το μπράουνι με το παγωτό, εεε την υπόλοιπη εβδομάδα λίγο παραπάνω να γυμναστείς, κάτι λιγότερο να φάς μερικά βράδια, πάει τους "ροκάνισες" τους παραπανίσιους πόντους. Γλυτώνεις και τις τύψεις και είσαι και πιο χαλαρός βρε παιδί μου.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Το πρωινό είναι απαραίτητο δεν το συζητάω, όντως ξεκλειδώνει τον μεταβολισμό.
Εγώ χωρίς πρωινό πλέον δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω. Με πιάνει στομαχόπονος και φυσικά ούτε λόγος για καφέ με άδειο στομάχι.

----------


## asteraki_ed

πω πω τώρα που λέτε για γλυκά νομίζω πως με έπιασε λιγούρα!
Πόοοοοοοοσον καιρό έχω να φάω γλυκό....  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Αστεράκι, 
ένα τρικ για τα γλυκά είναι να ορισεις μία μέρα της εβδομάδας ως ημέρα του γλυκού.
Ας πούμε το Σάββατο ή την Κυριακή.
Οπότε θα έχεις αποταμιεύσει 7 με 8 πόντους και έτσι θα απολαμβάνεις το γλυκό σου χωρίς τύψεις.
Επίσης σου συνιστώ να προτιμάς τα παγωτά αντί για άλλου είδους γλυκά γιατί έχουν λιγότερα λιπαρά άρα και λιγότερες θερμίδες. ʼλλωστε ένα μπολ με 2 μπάλες απλού παγωτού (όχι παρφέ) έχει μόνο 4 πόντους.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Αστεράκι κι εμένα μ'επιασε λιγούρα για γλυκό, γι'αυτό πάω να φτιάξω ένα καφεδάκι για να μου περάσει.

----------


## asteraki_ed

πόσους πόντους έχουν 20 γρ. χαλβαδόπιτα συριανή? την έχω δίπλα μου και παλεύω με τον εαυτό μου αν θα την φάω ή όχι....

----------


## asteraki_ed

εσυ αδεσποτάκι έχεις χάσει 18 ολόκληρα κιλά!!!! ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!! 
Σε πόσον καιρό?
με τους διαιτολόγους πάντα είχα παράπονο ότι βάζουν πολλα ψητά και σαλάτες. δεν πεινάς καθόλου? από γλυκά?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Ο Σύντροφος Διατροφής δεν αναφέρει την χαλβαδόπιτα. 
Αναφέρει όμως το μαντολάτο που πιστεύω ότι γίνονται από τα ίδια υλικά.
Γράφει λοιπόν πως το μαντολάτο 20γρ = 2 πόντους.
Οπότε αν σου περισσεύουν 2 πόντοι φάτην χωρίς τύψεις
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

τα συστατικά της είναι ζάχαρη-μέλι-βανίλια-αμύγδαλα-βάφλα με νερό αλεύρι και αλάτι. α!έχει και αμυλοσυρόπιο (ούτε που ξέρω τί είναι αυτό...)
Τι να κάνω...? να το φάω ή να το δώσω στην συνάδελφο που τρώει ότι βρει μπροστά της και είναι μισή μερίδα????????!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## lidal

Να την μοιραστείτε? (για να μην σου μείνει και το απωθημένο!)

----------


## asteraki_ed

σωστή!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

:Big Grin:

----------


## adespoto

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> εσυ αδεσποτάκι έχεις χάσει 18 ολόκληρα κιλά!!!! ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!! 
> Σε πόσον καιρό?
> με τους διαιτολόγους πάντα είχα παράπονο ότι βάζουν πολλα ψητά και σαλάτες. δεν πεινάς καθόλου? από γλυκά?


Νι, 18  :Smile: 
Πάω σε διαιτολόγο, εντάξει μου βάζει ψητά με σαλάτες αλλά μου βάζει κι άλλα είδη τροφών. Γενικά δε μπορώ να πω οτι έχω παράπονο ή οτι μου λείπει κάτι. Στην αρχή πεινούσα πολύ, πάρα πολύ, αλλά έκανα υπομονή και εντάξει τολμώ να πω οτι τσιμπολογούσα κάτι εκτός διαιτολογίου αλλά όχι κάτι τραγικό, δεν πλακωνόμουν να φάω μια πίτσα πχ, αλλά μπορεί να έτρωγα μια φέτα ψωμί με λίγο τυράκι ή μια μικρή σοκολάτα υγείας. Όλα αυτά βεβαια στην αρχή γιατί τώρα προσπαθώ να είμαι όσο πιο συνεπής γίνεται. Ξεκίνησα αρχές Φεβρουαρίου. 
Έχω ξαναπάει σε διαιτολόγο αλλά η δίαιτα που μου είχε δώσει ήταν πάρα πολύ αυστηρή με αποτέλεσμα να χάνω 10 κιλά σε 2 μήνες και να παίρνω 15 στους επόμενους 5. Σε αυτόν που πάω όμως τώρα δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο. Μου βάζει γλυκάκια (όχι κάθε βδομάδα βέβαια) αλλά κι εγώ δεν είμαι πολύ του γλυκού οπότε δεν αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα σε αυτό το θέμα. Επίσης δεν έχω φάει καθόλου τηγανιτά από τότε που ξεκίνησα, καθόλου τυρόπιττες, πίτσες κρουασαν μπουγάτσες κλπ κλπ. (μόνο οι τυροπιττούλες μου λείπουνε αλλά όχι να τρελαθώ κιόλας!)
Γενικά κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη, γι αυτό προσπάθησε να συγκρατηθείς όσο μπορείς και να μην τα παρατήσεις και μετά θα είναι όλα πολύ πιο απλά!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ASTERAKI,
Μ'ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΛΑΣΑ,
γράφει πάνω στη συσκευασία λιπαρά και θερμίδες ανά 100γρ?
αν ναι πες μου για να υπολογίσω ακριβώς τους πόντους.
Αλλιώς φάε το μισό και δώσε και στη ΜΙΣ ΜΙΣΗ ΜΕΡΙΔΑ :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

έχετε όλες αυτοκυριαρχία πράγμα που το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά σημαντικό!
ελπίζω να αντισταθώ στους πειρασμούς και όλα καλά θα πάνε!
πάντως μπράβο γιατί μέσα σε 5 παρά κάμποσο μήνες έχασες τόοοοσα κιλά!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΣΩΣΤΟς ο διαιτολόγος σου αδεσποτάκι μου,
Όντως οι πρώτοι 2 με 3 μήνες είναι οι δύσκολοι. Γιατί τόσο περίπου χρειάζεται για να δεις θεαματικά αποτελέσματα στην αλλαγή της εικόνας του σώματος σου , οπότε μετά το κίνητρο είναι μεγαλύτερο για να εφαρμόσεις το "ραφτηνγκ" (βάζω φερμουάρ στο στόμα)  :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

το αποφάσισα λοιπόν! την έδωσα όλη στην συνάδελφο και μόνο που δεν έκανε τούμπες!!!!
αχ, τί τραβάω εδώ μέσα...!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

όταν είναι να βγεις έξω το βράδυ, το μεσημέρι ο διαιτολόγος τί προτείνει?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> έχετε όλες αυτοκυριαρχία πράγμα που το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά σημαντικό!


την αυτοκυριαρχία που την είδες βρε φιλενάδα????
έπρεπε να με δεις στο χωριό στις διακοπές τι αυτοκυριαρχία επέδειξα ειδικά τα πρωινά που η πεθερά μου έφτιαχνε τη μιά μέρα κρέπες με μερέντα, την άλλη, λουκουμάδες με μερέντα, την άλλη κέικ με σοκολάτα, την άλλη τυροπιτάκια κλπ κλπ κλπ. Αναστέναξαν τα πηρούνια, γι' αυτό πήρα και τα 2 κιλά. :Frown:

----------


## asteraki_ed

να έρθω και εγώ μαζί σου την επόμενη φορά που θα πάτε στο χωριό? όχι και τπτ άλλο, να σε βοηθήσω να καταναλώσουμε τις κρέπες με μερέντα και τα τυροπιτάκια! μην παρεξηγηθεί και η πεθερά σου!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## adespoto

Asteraki, το παν είναι να απομυθοποιήσεις το φαγητό. Μπορεί να ακουστεί τελείως κουλό αυτό που θα πω, αλλά έχω βαρεθεί να ασχολούμαι με φαγητά. Πλέον βγαίνω με παρέα, εκείνοι τρώνε βάφλες ή πίτσες ή κλαμπ σάντουιτς κι εγώ αρκούμαι στον καφέ μου και αισθάνομαι μια χαρά. Όλη αυτή η λαχτάρα που είχα δηλαδή για να φάω έχει εξαφανιστεί και ελπίζω να μείνει για πάντα εξαφανισμένη  :Stick Out Tongue:  Δεν αισθάνομαι καμία χαρά με το να τρώω παραπάνω χωρίς να το έχω και ανάγκη. Μια εξάρτηση είναι το φαγητό, και μάλιστα χειρότερη από το τσιγάρο πχ, γιατί το τσιγάρο το κόβεις και τέλος, ενώ το φαγητό δεν μπορείς να το κόψεις τελείως  :Wink:

----------


## adespoto

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> όταν είναι να βγεις έξω το βράδυ, το μεσημέρι ο διαιτολόγος τί προτείνει?


Σαλάτα συνήθως μου βάζει ή κάτι που θα έτρωγα για βράδυ υπο κανονικές περιπτώσεις..

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> το αποφάσισα λοιπόν! την έδωσα όλη στην συνάδελφο και μόνο που δεν έκανε τούμπες!!!!
> αχ, τί τραβάω εδώ μέσα...!



ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟ!!!!
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΞΙΑ ΓΟΥΕΤΓΟΥΕΤΣΕΡΙΝΑ!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΑΔΕΣΠΟΤΑΚΙ,
εγώ πότε θα φτάσω σε αυτό το σημείο???? που αγχώνομαι ειδικά όταν πάμε στο χωριό, μ'αρέσει που το κάνουμε και συζήτηση στο αυτοκίνητο με τον άνδρα μου πως άμα ακούσει τη μαμά του να με πιέζει να φάω να την μαλώσει. 
Αυτοί όλοι τους η οικογένεια τρώνε πολύ και είναι αδύνατοι. Τι τους έμελλε να πάθουν!!! Να κάνουν νύφη Αθηναία, γλυκατζού, που ότι τρώει την άλλη μέρα το πρωί το βλέπει να διαγράφεται στους μηρούς της και στην περιφέρειά της!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

φορουμφιλεναδίτσες μου,
σας χαιρετώ, 
θα τα πούμε αύριο
φιλάκια πολλά

----------


## Euxi

> _Originally posted by adespoto_
> Asteraki, το παν είναι να απομυθοποιήσεις το φαγητό. Μπορεί να ακουστεί τελείως κουλό αυτό που θα πω, αλλά έχω βαρεθεί να ασχολούμαι με φαγητά. Πλέον βγαίνω με παρέα, εκείνοι τρώνε βάφλες ή πίτσες ή κλαμπ σάντουιτς κι εγώ αρκούμαι στον καφέ μου και αισθάνομαι μια χαρά. Όλη αυτή η λαχτάρα που είχα δηλαδή για να φάω έχει εξαφανιστεί και ελπίζω να μείνει για πάντα εξαφανισμένη  Δεν αισθάνομαι καμία χαρά με το να τρώω παραπάνω χωρίς να το έχω και ανάγκη. Μια εξάρτηση είναι το φαγητό, και μάλιστα χειρότερη από το τσιγάρο πχ, γιατί το τσιγάρο το κόβεις και τέλος, ενώ το φαγητό δεν μπορείς να το κόψεις τελείως



ΣΩΣΤΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μύθος? το φαγητό? μπααααα δεν νομίζω!!!!
Είναι απλώς μια κακιά συνήθεια την οποία πρέπει να ελέγχω.... :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Αχ, πήγα για ψώνια και πολύ απογοητεύτηκα...

----------


## lidal

Καλημέρα κορίτσια! Θα συμφωνήσω απολύτως με το αδέσποτο! Το φαγητό είναι εξάρτηση, είναι ναρκωτικό....
κι όσο πιο πολύ τρως, τόσο πιο πολύ θέλεις, τόσο το σκέφτεσαι! ʼλλη έχουν εξάρτηση από τα drugs εμείς από τις λιχουδιές.... Αυτό πρέπει να πολεμήσουμε! Τι καλά που θα ταν να υπήρχε κανονικό κέντρο απεξάρτησης υπερφάγων! Να μπαίνεις μέσα και να βγαίνεις όχι μόνο κορμί αλλά και απαλλαγμένος από όλα τα ψυχολογικά που σε έκαναν να πέφτεις με τα μούτρα στο φαί! "Καθαρός¨στο σώμα και την ψυχή!

----------


## asteraki_ed

> _Originally posted by lidal_
> Τι καλά που θα ταν να υπήρχε κανονικό κέντρο απεξάρτησης υπερφάγων!


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

πολλές καλημέρες και από εμένα  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρααααα

Κεντρο Απεξάρτησης υπερφάγων!!!! Ουαουουουου!!!
Τέλεια ιδέα, να χαμε και λεφτα να την υλοποιήσουμε..... Τι καλά που θα τανε!!!!


Αστεράκι,
πρωινός τύπος είσαι!!! ʼνοιξες το μαγαζάκι μας, καφέ καλέ έφτιαξες? τι θα κεράσουμε τον κόσμο? :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αμαλίτσα μου, και καφεδάκι έφτιαξα και έχω ήδη ξεκινήσει δουλειά...!
Εργασία και χαρά τραλαλα!  :Smile: 
Φτάνω δουλειά κατά τις 8.20 και το πρώτο που έχω στο μυαλό μου (μετά τον καφέ) είναι να μπώ εδώ!
Έφτιαξα καφέ για όλους...!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> Λοιπόν ας γράψω κι εγώ τους πόντους που έφαγα μέχρι στιγμής.
> 
> Κορν φλέικσ με γάλα 4π
> χυμό 2 πορτοκαλιών 1π
> 1 ροδάκινο 0π
> κρακεράκια 2π
> καφέ ελλην. + 1/2 κ.γλ. ζάχαρη 0π
> φιλέτο γλώσσας ψητό 3π
> ...


Nα γράψω και τα υπόλοιπα που έφαγα χθες γυρνώντας σπίτι
1 μπανάνα 1π
καρπούζι 0,5π (ξεπέρασα τα 3 φρούτα)
γιαούρτι 3π
3 ξερά δαμάσκηνα 0,5π
σύνολο πόντων 19 και περίσσεψαν και 2 πόντοι για τον κουμπαρά μου

Δυστυχώς δεν έκανα γυμναστική γιατί πιάστηκα με τις δουλειές του σπιτιού κυριολεκτικά ξεπατώθηκα και δεν είχα κουράγιο. Ένα μπανάκι έκανα και έπεσα για ύπνο.
Σήμερα θα κάνω διπλή δόση γυμναστικής.... το ελπίζω δηλαδή  :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

asteraki
Μμμμμμμ!! αυτός είναι καφές!!!! :Big Grin: 

πως τα πας με το πρόγραμμα? κατάφερες αποταμίευσες ποντάκια για το Σ/Κ?

Αρχές Ιουλίου θα πάμε Αμοργό για μία εβδομάδα τα δυό μας, ξέρεις πιτσουνάκια κι έτσι, αρκετά με τους γονείς, φτάνει.
Χρειάζομαι λοιπόν ένα παντελόνι, μάλλον μαύρο για να "κόβει " και λιγουλάκι.
Βγήκα χθες στην αγορά στην γειτονιά μου, και κατα απογοητεύτηκα. Καλέ τι νούμερα είναι αυτά που κυκλοφορούν??? Τελικά όσο πάνε όλο και πιο μικρά τα φτιάχνουν τα ρούχα.
Επειδή τα ράβουν όλα στην Κίνα τα πατρόν είναι κομμένα και ραμμένα για τις διαστάσεις των Κινέζων!!! :Frown:

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρες κοριτσάκια. Τι κάνετε; Πώς τα πάτε; Εγώ νιώθω λίγο φουσκωμένη σήμερα, και η ζυγαριά μου κάνει γιο-γιο από χτες..

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα αδεσποτάκι,
Πρέπει να χαίρεσαι με το γιο-γιο της ζυγαριάς γιατί σύντομα θα δεις σημαντική απώλεια.
Είχα ρωτήσει κάποτε γι' αυτό μια διαιτόλογο και μου είχε πει αυτό ακριβώς κι όντως βρε παιδιά είχε δίκιο
Ο οργανισμός σαν να προσπαθεί να αντισταθεί, να ισορροπήσει να πω καλύτερα στην απώλεια λίπους.
Κάνε υπομονή, συνέχισε και σύντομα θα δεις τη διαφορά και δεν θα πιστεύεις στα μάτια σου.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Να κάνω και εγώ μια σύνοψη της χθεσινής μέρας:
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
3βερύκοκα 0π

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
1 πιάτο μπριάμ 4π
1φέτα ψωμί 2,5π
2 φέτες τυρί milner 2π

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
120 γραμ σουπιές με σπανάκι 6π
1 φέτα ψωμί 2,5 π

ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΓΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ
3 βερύκοκα 1 π

Σύνολο 18π
Υπόλοιπο 3π

Έκανα και 30 λεπτά ποδήλατο 2π
ʼρα σύνολο αποθηκευμένων 5π

----------


## asteraki_ed

Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε ο καφές μου!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Έχω αποθηκεύσει αρκετά ποντάκια για την Κυριακή που έχω τον γάμο!
αδέσποτο, το φούσκωμα είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι...
νομίζω πως αν πίνεις αρκετό νεράκι και κρατηθείς συνεπής στην διατροφή σου θα δεις που η ζυγαριά θα σε αποζημιώσει τα μέγιστα!
προκύπτει συχνά το πρόβλημα αυτό...
είναι και οι κατακρατήσεις υγρών που έχουμε...

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αμοργό ακούω....
Πιτσουνάκια ακούω...
Ονειρεμένες διακοπές θα είναι Αμαλίτσα!!!! 
Έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα για την Αμοργό η οποία μάλλον φέτος θα έχει πολύ κόσμο!!!!
Σκέψου ότι 3 φιλικά μου ζευγάρια θα πάνε και εκείνοι Αμοργό. Βέβαια κατά τα τέλη Ιουλίου!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Όσο για τα ρούχα ας μην πω τίποτα γιατί χθές όπως σας είπα είχα πάει για ψώνια και μάλλον δεν με βλέπω να ξαναπηγαίνω μέχρι να χάσω όλα μου τα κιλά! Προτείνω να κοιτάξεις ένα μαύρο παντελόνι το οποίο "δένει" κάτω στο πόδι. Ξέρεις, αυτά τα άκρως καλοκαιρινά που είναι και λίγο φαρδουλά. Επίσης γιατί δεν σκέφτεσαι κανένα φορεματάκι αέρινο με πεδιλο από κάτω να είσαι και άνετη?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Όσο για τα ρούχα ας μην πω τίποτα γιατί χθές όπως σας είπα είχα πάει για ψώνια και μάλλον δεν με βλέπω να ξαναπηγαίνω μέχρι να χάσω όλα μου τα κιλά! Προτείνω να κοιτάξεις ένα μαύρο παντελόνι το οποίο "δένει" κάτω στο πόδι. Ξέρεις, αυτά τα άκρως καλοκαιρινά που είναι και λίγο φαρδουλά. Επίσης γιατί δεν σκέφτεσαι κανένα φορεματάκι αέρινο με πεδιλο από κάτω να είσαι και άνετη?


Eπειδή θα πάμε με την μηχανή κι όλες οι μετακινήσεις μας θα γίνονται με αυτήν , τα φορέματα και οι φούστες είναι άβολα. Ειλικρινά ούτε και θα έμπαινα στον κόπο να πάρω παντελόνι αν δεν ήταν το θέμα της μηχανής.
Όσο για τα παντελόνια που δένουν κάτω στο πόδι κι είναι φαρδουλά, μ'αρέσουν πολύ αλλά φοβάμαι πως δεν θα μου πηγαίνουν αφού εγώ έχω όλο το πάχος στα μπούτια και στις γάμπες και μάλλον το θέαμα δεν θα είναι καλό. Θα δοκιμάσω όμως για να δω μήπως κάνω λάθος.

----------


## adespoto

βρε συ αμαλία, εγώ βλέπω οτι σου μένουν ακόμα μόνο 9,5 κιλά, έλα σίγουρα θα βρεις πολλά παντελονάκια να σου κάνουν.  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

θα συμφωνήσω με την προλαλήσασα!! έχει δίκιο βρε Αμαλία. Με 9,5 κιλά παραπάνω νομίζω πως μπορείς να βρείς με σχετική ευκολία και παντελόνι και ότι άλλο θελήσεις

----------


## asteraki_ed

εν τω μεταξύ μην αποκλείσεις και ένα φορεματάκι. πίστεψέ με θα το βολευτείς πολύ!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by adespoto_
> βρε συ αμαλία, εγώ βλέπω οτι σου μένουν ακόμα μόνο 9,5 κιλά, έλα σίγουρα θα βρεις πολλά παντελονάκια να σου κάνουν.


αχ, παιδιά, κλαψ, κλαψ,
ούτε ένα δεν μου κάνει.
έχω φουσκώσει τόσο πολύ από τα φάρμακα που πήρα για τις εξωσωματικές που έχω παραμορφωθεί , τίποτα δεν μου κάνει σε παντελόνι και δεν είναι υπερβολή. Ούτε κάν κλεινουν τα φερμουάρ δεν είναι δηλαδή ότι είναι απλώς στενά.
Κάθε μέρα στη δουλειά φοράω φούστες γιατί όλες η γραμμή τους είναι φαρδιά και αγόρασα αρχες Ιουνίου κι ένα κάπρι παντελονάκι.
Εεεε τι θα πάρω μαζί μου? μόνο το κάπρι?
Οπωσδήποτε χρειάζομαι κι ένα παντελόνι και φυσικά κάτι οικονομικό μη δώσω μία περιουσία .

----------


## asteraki_ed

ακόμα και πάνω στην μηχανή! να το πάρεις λίγο πιο κάτω από το γόνατο.
Μου κάνουν πολύ wild κατάσταση οι διακοπές με μηχανή!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Θα περάσετε τέλεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## adespoto

marks and spenser αμαλία μου. Θα βρεις αυτό που ζητάς σίγουρα  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

έχετε πάει στα vertice στα mall? νομίζω πως και εκεί παίζουν ωραία ρούχα σε σχετικά προσιτές τιμές!

----------


## adespoto

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> Καλημέρα αδεσποτάκι,
> Πρέπει να χαίρεσαι με το γιο-γιο της ζυγαριάς γιατί σύντομα θα δεις σημαντική απώλεια.
> Είχα ρωτήσει κάποτε γι' αυτό μια διαιτόλογο και μου είχε πει αυτό ακριβώς κι όντως βρε παιδιά είχε δίκιο
> Ο οργανισμός σαν να προσπαθεί να αντισταθεί, να ισορροπήσει να πω καλύτερα στην απώλεια λίπους.
> Κάνε υπομονή, συνέχισε και σύντομα θα δεις τη διαφορά και δεν θα πιστεύεις στα μάτια σου.


Αχ τι ωραία που τα λες βρε Αμαλία, απλά η ζυγαριά που έχουμε στο σπίτι είναι τελείως κουλή. Μπορεί να σε δείχνει χ κιλά και μετά από μια ώρα να σε δείχνει 1 λιγότερο ή περισσότερο! Θα πάω να αγοράσω καμιά με καντάρι να τη στήσω μές στη μέση του δωματίου μου!!
Γενικά έχω μια ενδόμυχη φοβία μήπως τυχόν και παχύνω και ζυγίζομαι 800 φορές τη μέρα! Αλλά σοβαρά υπόψη παίρνω μόνο το ζύγισμα στο διαιτολόγο μου, αυτόν ξέρω αυτόν εμπιστεύομαι :-p

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,
όντως νησί και μηχανή είναι ο τέλειος συνδιασμός.
Εγώ τις φοβάμαι και είμαι κατά, κι όλο φωνάζω του γατούλη μου να μην τρέχει και φυσικά να φορά πάντα το κράνος, αλλά ποιός με ακούει???
Με την μηχανή έχεις καλύτερη επαφή με το περιβάλλον δεν αποξενώνεσαι. το μόνο κακό είναι που δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε πολλά πράγματα μαζί μας.
Δύο παντελόνια, δύο σορτσάκια, μαγιό, 4 με 5 μπλουζάκια ο καθένας και γέμισε το βαλιτσάκι μας.
Το χειρότερο είναι με τα καλλυντικά, αυτό είναι ο εφιάλτης μου. Πως να πάρεις τα τελείως απαραίτητα αφού όλα είναι απαραίτητα???
Αλλά όπως έχετε καταλάβει στην οργάνωση είμαι σουπερ οπότε όλα τα βολεύω. Μία χρονιά που είχαμε πάει Νάξο μέχρι και ομπρέλλα κουβαλάγαμε!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μήπως αδεσποτάκι να σταματήσεις να ζυγίζεσαι τόσο συχνά?
Νομίζω πως δεν σε βοηθάει πολύ ψυχολογικά να το κάνεις κάθε μέρα!
εεεεεεεεεεεε?????????
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Αχ το ξέρω αλλά δε μπορώ να αντισταθώ με τίποτα. Μάλλον πρέπει να πετάξω τη ζυγαριά μου. Μια μέρα τσαντίστηκα τόσο πολύ που άρχισα να πηδάω πάνω της!!! Χαχαχαχα εκείνη εκεί όμως, δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

αδεσποτάκι,
να πάρεις ζυγαριά ηλεκτρονική που μετρά ανά 100γραμμάρια.
αχ βρε παιδιά τι κόλλημα κι αυτό με τη ζυγαριά και το ζύγισμα!!!!
Κι εγώ κάθε πρωί τσουπ πάνω στη ζυγαριά με την τσίμπλα στο μάτι ένα πράγμα  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

:Big Grin:  έτσι!!!!!!!!!!!!! να μην μας παίρνει τον αέρα μια παλιοζυγαριά!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  
Πιθανολογώ πως έχεις ψηφιακή ε?
Ξέρεις, καλύτερα θα ήταν να ανεβαίνεις μια μέρα πριν την επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος. Έτσι, θα σου φανεί και η διαφορά! Αν ανεβαίνεις κάθε μέρα μάλλον περισσότερο θα απογοητεύεσαι!
Ε, που και που ένα κρυφοκοίταγμα δεν βλάπτει αλλά με μέτρο!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Καλέ ποιά τσίμπλα, εμένα να με δείς που πάω να κάνω τα τσισάκια μου 7:30 ώρα το πρωί (πίνω πολύ νερό πανάθεμά με!) και βέβαια σιγά μην έχω φορέσει τα γυαλιά μου, με το ένα μάτι κλειστό και το άλλο μισάνοιχτο αλλά το ζυγίσμά ζύγισμα, σκύβω κιόλας να δω γιατί δε βλέπω, τις περισσότερες φορές εκνευρίζομαι και πάω ξανά για ύπνο. Και μετά όταν ξανασηκωθώ πάλι τα ίδια :P

----------


## asteraki_ed

Σήμερα έκλεψα και εγώ λιγάκι...
Η μέρα ζυγίσματος είναι η Τρίτη αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα να έκανα ένα τσουπ και να μαι πάνω στην ζυγαριά! δεν το είχα σκοπό αλλά φλερτάραμε με τα μάτια και στο τέλος με έριξε η άτιμη!
Βέβαια ψιλοαπογοητεύτηκα γιατί δεν είδα μεγάλη απόκλιση στον δείκτη αλλά τί να κάνω....
Βλέπουμε την Τρίτη...

----------


## asteraki_ed

απ'ότι κατάλαβα ζυγιζόμαστε όλες πουρνό πουρνό ε????????  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

αααα κάλάααααα έχουμε μεγάλη πλάκα,  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
ευτυχώς που δεν έχουν στόμα να μιλήσουν οι παλιοζυγαριές, αλλιώς......

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> απ'ότι κατάλαβα ζυγιζόμαστε όλες πουρνό πουρνό ε????????


ναι, ναι με την δροσούλα :Big Grin: 
Ti σχέση κι αυτή!!!! Πάθους!!!!

----------


## adespoto

Χαχαχαχαχα, θα την πετάξω σας λέω! Και θα έχω την υσηχία μου μετά!

----------


## chrys

amalia αν εισαι διαθεσιμη, ελα στο chat..

----------


## asteraki_ed

α!όλα και όλα! εγω την ζυγαριά μου την θέλω! χάνει ένα κιλό και μου δίνει κουράγιο!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

μ'αυτά και μ'αυτά ξέχασα και ότι πεινάω!
Έφερα μαζί μου σουπιές με σπανάκι από χθές με μια φέτα ψωμί (6+2.5=8.5π)
Ξέχασα τα φρούτα μου όμως... κλάψ!  :Frown:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

καλέ ποιό chat?
και μήπως ξέρω πως μπαίνουν στο chat?

αμάν κι εγώ πείνασα,....
αστεράκι φάτα το απόγευμα τι σκας?

----------


## asteraki_ed

το καταβρόχθισα το ταπεράκι!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  
πρέπει να εφοδιαστώ με γυάλινο ταπεράκι που να μπαίνει στο μικροκυμάτων αλλά δεν είμαι οργανωμένη... Πρέπει Αμαλία να μου παραδίδεις μαθήματα οργάνωσης!!!!!!
να, τα φρούτα τα ήθελα γιατί θα φύγω κατά τις 5 παρά από τη δουλειά και ήθελα να έχω κάτι κατά τις 4 και κάτι...
Τί έχει το μενού σήμερα?

----------


## chrys

Αμαλια μου, συγγνωμη που βγηκα αποτομα απο το chat, επρεπε να φυγω.

Σευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις συμβουλεσ σου επι του γνωστου θεματος.

Φιλακια!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ CHRYS,

ΑΣΤΕΡΑΚΙ,
κι εγώ μόλις έφαγα,
χορτοσουπα με δύο κρίθινα μικρά παξιμαδάκια (ως κρουτόν) + 2 κγλ παρμεζάνα + 1 αυγό βραστό σύνολο 4π,
ελαφρύ και χορταστικό γεύμα με λίγους πόντους.
επιβάλεται να πάρεις γυάλινο ταπεράκι γιατί τα πλαστικά μέ τα μικροκύμματα βγάζουν καρκινογόνες ουσίες στο φαγητό που περιέχουν.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

βγαίνω φιλενάδες,
αύριο είναι επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα.
θα μπω να σας ενημέρωσω για τα χαίρια μου
φιλάκια πολλά σε όλους.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Απαπα... Τόσο τρέξιμο.... Με ξεπάτωσαν στη δουλειά...! παράπονο δεν έχω, μας γυμνάζουν κιόλας! 
Αμαλία ελπίζω στα καλύτερα! θα περιμένω να μας πεις πώς πήγε!
Πάντως το γεύμα σου ακούγεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον! και δελεαστικό αφού έχει μόλις 4π!
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ έφτασε το σβκ να ξεκουραστούμε λίγο...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink: 

Φιλάααααααααααααααακια!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Εχθές η μέρα πήγε αρκετά καλά...
Αναλυτικά:
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
δεν πρόλαβα...

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
σουπιές(120γρ) με σπανάκι 6π
50 γρ ψωμί 2.5π

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ
2 νεκταρίνια και 1 βερύκοκο 1π (ήταν πολύ περισσότερα από 100γρ) 

ΒΡΑΔΥ
μακαρόνια νερόβραστα με 30 γρ φέτα χωριάτικη τριμμένη και 120 γρ κοτόπουλο λεμονάτο 4+2+6=12π

Σύνολο 21.5π

Έκανα και ποδήλατο αργό καμία ωρίτσα δηλαδή bonus 2π

ʼρα μένει αποθήκη 1.5π....

----------


## asteraki_ed

Παρεπιπτόντως, επειδή δυσαρεστήθηκα αρκετά που κανείς δεν βλέπει ακόμη αυτά τα 3 ολόκληρα κιλά που έχω χάσει αναρωτιέμαι αν κάτι πάει στραβά και τελικά αυτό που χάνω δεν είναι λίπος και είναι υγρά...
Επίσης, πιστεύετε πως τα 2 πλήρη γεύματα μέσα στη μέρα είναι υπερβολή????
Πάω να κάνω κάτι δουλίτσες και επιστρέφω δριμύτερη!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλησπέρα κι απο μένα
Σήμερα επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος κι έχασα 1,2 κιλά δηλαδή είμαι 70,3.
Μου έμειναν 800γρ να χάσω από το βάρος που πήρα στις διακοπές.
Το τικεράκι πάλι δεν το αλλάζω για να το βλέπω και να με παρακινεί να πετύχω στην προσπάθειά μου.

Αστεράκι,
από τα 3 κιλά που έχασες δεν περιέχουν όλα λίπος, αλλά και νερό και ένα μέρος και μυικό ιστό. Μην δίνεις σημασία τι λένε οι άλλοι. Είσαι τώρα στο μεταίχμιο και γι'αυτό δεν το βλέπουν. Όταν χάσεις άλλα 2 θα φανεί έντονα η διαφορά και τότε θα αρχίσουν τα καλά σχόλια.
Εσύ δεν βλέπεις διαφορά στα ρούχα σου? Εγώ όταν χάνω 4 με 5 κιλά αλλάζω νούμερο στα ρούχα.
Επίσης τα 2 πλήρη γεύματα δεν είναι υπερβολή αρκεί να μην ξεπερνάς τους πόντους σου.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους
Αν μπορέσω θα μπω κι αύριο
Φιλάκιαααα

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αμαλίτσα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μπράβο!!!!!!!!! σου εύχομαι και εις κατώτερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Τα 800 γρ είναι παιχνιδάκι από εδω και στο εξής!!!!!!!!! 

Θα δείξει τί θα γίνει στο περισσότερο χάσιμο κιλών μου. Δεν είναι θέμα τί λένε οι άλλοι (κολακευτικά σχόλια και τέτοια) για μένα. Έχω δει πολύ μικρή διαφορά στα ρούχα μου.... Δεν εγκαταλείπω όμως!!!!!!!!! Πάμε γερά με τσαμπουκά!!!!!! :P

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,
και καλή εβδομάδα

Αστεράκι,
σιγά μην εγκαταλείψεις, που τώρα ξεκίνησες και ξεκίνησες και καλά. Με ένα κιλό την εβδομάδα. Ο τέλειος ρυθμός απώλειας!!! Δυό κιλά να χάσεις ακόμα και να δεις που όλοι θα αρχίσουν να το προσέχουν με θετικά σχόλια αλλά και τα ρούχα σου θα είναι αισθητά πιό άνετα.
Πως πέρασες το Σ/Κ?
Εγώ χθες γουρούνιασα ολίγο αλλά σήμερα αυστηρά στο πρόγραμμά μου.
Θα μπω κι αργότερα γιατί με τρέχουν

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας...!
Εχθές λοιπόν ήταν μια μέρα δύσκολη μιας και πήγα σε έναν γάμο και οι πειρασμοί ήταν πολλοί....
Πρέπει να πω ότι η εγκράτεια τέτοιες στιγμές είναι πράγμα δύσκολο...
Μάλλον πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι τα έκανα θάλασσα και θα σας παρακαλούσα να με βοηθήσετε να κάνουμε τον υπολογισμό των πόντων μιας και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο σωστή είμαι.
Αρχικά να αναφέρω ότι το μεσημέρι χθές έφαγα λίγο μοσχάρι γοιουβέτσι (100 γρ κρέας άπαχο και 110 γρ κριθαράκι) με πολύ λίγο τυρί φέτα τριμμένο. Το υπολογίζω γύρω στους 14 πόντους...
Στον γάμο έφαγα 2 κουφέτα με σοκολάτα και αμύγδαλο (ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!) δεν ξέρω πόσους πόντους..
Στο τραπέζι ξεκίνησα με ορεκτικά : 1 πατατοκροκέτα 2π
1 σπανακοπιτάκι 4π
1 λουκανικάκι 4π
1 τυροπιτάκι στριφτό 4π
μετά ακολουθεί το κυρίως 
λιγότερη από τη μισή μπριζόλα (χοιρινή) η οποία ήταν πολύ μεγάλη βέβαια ψητή 4π
3 πηρουνιές ρύζι 3π
1 ποτηράκι κρασί λευκό 1.5π
λίγη κόκα κόλα (δεν πίνεται αλλιώς το κρασί) 1π
και στο τέλος (ε, δεν κρατήθηκα να πω την αμαρτία μου...)
1 κομμάτι τούρτα ανάμεικτη η οποία δεν ξέρω πόσα γρ ήταν και την υπολογίζω 9π

Σύνολο πόντων: 46.5.
Μέσα στην εβδομάδα είχα αποθηκεύσει 11π
ʼρα πόντοι : 35.5 
Εγώ δικαιούμαι 21π επομένως έφαγα παραπάνω 14.5π.

Την Τρίτη είναι ημέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα (κλείνει η εβδομάδα) και δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό να καταναλώσω ΜΟΝΟ 6.5 πόντους σήμερα. Για άσκηση δεν με βλέπω μιας και κουτουλάω από την αϋπνία..  :Big Grin:  
Τι μπορώ να κάνω? να μειώσω από την επόμενη εβδομάδα πόντους?

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αμαλίτσα ο γάμος ήταν τέλειος και η νύφη πανέμορφη! 
Χορέψαμε πολύ, γελάσαμε πολύ, συγκινηθήκαμε... !!!!!!
ήταν πολύ όμορφα!
Νομίζω ότι μια μέρα δεν έγινε και κάτι να φας κάτι παραπάνω μέσα σε τόσον καιρό που κάνεις αυτή την διατροφή! Λίγο παραπάνω όμως εεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!
Εσυ τι έκανες το σβκ?

----------


## asteraki_ed

πάλι μόνη με αφήσατε??? κλαψ!  :Frown:

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρες κι από εμένα!!! Αμαλία μπράβο για την απώλεια  :Smile: 

Αστεράκι έρχομαι σε σένα!
Λοιπόν, καταρχήν παρατηρώ οτι είσαι λίγο υπερβολική στις μετρήσεις των πόντων. Πρώτα από όλα το γιουβέτσι που γράφεις εγώ το υπολόγισα στους 10 πόντους το πολύ (δηλαδή αν είχε αρκετό λάδι). Πιο συγκεκριμένα, 100 gr μοσχάρι έχουν 3 πόντους, 120 gr κριθαράκι έχουν 2 πόντους, το τυράκι το υπολόγισα 2 πόντους και έβαλα και 3 πόντους λάδι (3 κουταλιές δλδ).
Πάμε τώρα παρακάτω. Τα κουφέτα μην σε προβληματίζουν έχουνε 0,5 πόντο το ένα.
Τώρα όσον αφορά τα πρώτα, τυροπιτάκια και τέτοια, δεν ξέρω πόσους πόντους έχει το κάθε ένα, απλά γενικά καλό είναι να τα αποφεύγουμε γιατί μας ανοίγουν την όρεξη! Μόνη ένσταση όσον αφορά στους πόντους έχω να κάνω στο ρύζι που λες πιο κάτω, αφού 4 κουταλιές έχουν 2 πόντους, οπότε οι 3 πιριουνιές έχουν έναν πόντο λογικά.

Εγώ θα σου πω το εξής. Να φας όπωσδήποτε κανονικά τους πόντους της ημέρας σου. Είναι μεγάλο λάθος να πέφτουμε κάτω από το κατώτατο όριο των ημερήσιων πόντων. Μεγαλύτερο από το να τρώμε παραπάνω. Τώρα ό,τι έγινε έγινε. Αμα δεν πάθεις δε θα μάθεις στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής. Οπότε να θυμάσαι οτι όταν έχουμε διάφορα τέτοια επικίνδυνα περιστατικά όπως γάμοι βαφτίσια γιορτές κλπ, τρώμε κάτι ελαφρύ το μεσημέρι (δε λιμοκτονούμε όμως διότι μετά θα πέσουμε με τα μούτρα), και αποφεύγουμε πρώτα πιάτα και κυρίως τελευταία πιάτα (δλδ τα γλυκά). Τώρα είσαι στην αρχή, οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι, και παραπάνω πόντους να έχεις πάρει υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να δείξει πιο χαμηλά η ζυγαριά. Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν αστεράκι και καλή δύναμη  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΦΙΛΕΝΑΔΑ,
γέλασα πολύ με τα δύο παραπάνω ποστ. :Big Grin: 
sorry που χάθηκα αλλά είχα πολύ δουλειά σήμερα.
Λοιπόν για τους πόντους που υπολόγισες έχω ενστάνσεις. Πάρε χαρτι και μολύβι και γράφε.
Γιουβέτσι με ζυμαρικά η μερίδα =11πόντους + 30γρ φέτα 2π =13π
όλα τα τυροπιτοειδή τα μικρά υπολογίζονται 3π δηλαδή σπανακοπιτάκι=τυροπιτάκι= λουκανοπιτάκι=3π
για τα κουφέτα δεν γράφει, αλλά νομίζω πως είναι αρκετά ασφαλές να τα υπολογίσουμε όσο και τις σοκολατένιες ελίτσες με το αμύγδαλο δηλαδή 2 τεμ.= 2π σωστά έγραψες
στο ρύζι βάζεις πολλούς πόντους, αφού τα 100γρ ή 4ΚΣ =2π
άρα για το ρύζι που έφαγες φτάνει ένας πόντος
Την τούρτα σωστά την υπολογίζεις
Λοιπόν τους πόντους σου τους υπολόγισα 42,5
αν αφαιρέσουμε τους 11 που είχες φυλάξει και τους 21 που δικαιούσε έχουμε 10,5 πόντους
Τώρα για τους παραπάνω πόντους δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά, 
φάε σήμερα συντηρητικά για αποτοξίνωση ώστε να εξοικονομήσεις όσους περισσότερους πόντους μπορείς και αύριο που ζυγίζεσαι τα μηδενίζεις όλα.
Δεν μεταφέρουμε θετικό ή αρνητικό ισοζύγιο πόντων στην καινούρια εβδομάδα ποτέ. 
Αύριο ξεκινά καινούρια εβδομάδα για εσένα.
ʼντε και καλά αποτελέσματα στο ζύγισμα αύριο.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Γειά σου αδεσποτάκι,
τι κάνεις?

----------


## adespoto

Καλά είμαι! Εσύ Αμαλία μ? 
Μαζί απαντήσαμε :-p

----------


## asteraki_ed

κορίτσια απλά σας είμαι ευγνώμων!!!!!!!!! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που με κατατοπίσατε! είχα αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι!!!!!!!!  :Frown: 
Μάλλον θα μηδενίσω αύριο γιατί συμφωνώ μαζί σας ότι δεν είναι ότι η καλύτερη λύση ο υποσιτισμός!
Σήμερα έχω πιει ένα ποτήρι παγωμένο τσάι έτοιμο. Το υπολογίζω 2π!
Το απογευματάκι μετά τη δουλειά έχει καφεδάκι και μετά σπίτι για φαγητό γιατί έχω αρχίσει να βλέπω αστράκια από την πείνα!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Εσείς πως πάτε κατά τ'άλλα?

----------


## asteraki_ed

πω πω, κάθε φορά που μιλάμε νομίζω πως ο στόχος θα επιτευχθεί τόσο γρήγορα που δεν με νοιάζει τπτ άλλο! ούτε που το σκέφτομαι!
Είναι και οι διακοπές στη μέση αλλά τί στο καλό, δεν θα μας πάρει από κάτω ε?
και για να έχουμε καλό ερώτημα κυρίες μου, πότε περίπου φεύγετε?
Αμαλίτσα εσυ αρχές Ιουλίου, δηλαδή την επόμενη εβδομάδα (τυχερούλα!)  :Smile: 
Εσύ αδέσποτούλι?

----------


## adespoto

Το αστερακι βλέπει αστράκια? Μμμάλιστα  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Πήγα κι εγώ σε ένα γάμο το Σάββατο! Αλλά δεν ήτανε τόσο καλό το φαγητό. Επίσης το θετικό ήταν οτι είχε μπουφέ και δεν τα είχα όλα στη μούρη μου να μου τρέχουν τα σάλια! Έφαγα λίγο παραπάνω θα την πω την αμαρτία μου, αλλά και τα λάθη για τους ανθρώπους είναι!! Σήμερα επανήλθα στο πρόγραμμά μου, με τη ζυγαριά μου να με οδηγεί στην τρέλα όπως συνήθως! Αυτά τα νέα μου!

Υ.γ. Θα φύγω 20 Ιουλίου για διακοπές στη Νάξο. Κι έχει τόσο ωραίο φαγητό εκεί. Αχ!
Εσύ αστεράκι;

----------


## asteraki_ed

Νάξο ακούω η μία, Αμοργό η άλλη!!!!!!!! μπράβο κορίτσια!!
Εγώ θα την κάνω 24 Ιουλίου για Θεσσαλονίκη, βρίσκω εκεί τον καλό μου και αναχωρούμε για Χαλκιδική. Ουρανούπολη 3 μέρες και Αμμουλιανή άλλες 3.
Οι νησιώτες ξέρουν να περνούν καλά αδεσποτούλι!!!!!!!! όχι μόνο ωραίο φαγητό αλλά και πολλά γλυκά!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## adespoto

Αχ νομίζεις δεν το ξέρω; Κι εγώ από νησί είμαι!!! Νάξο έχω ξαναπάει και μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ το φαγητό! Επίσης μετά τη Νάξο θα πάμε στην Κεφαλλονιά! Εκεί να δείτε που θα μαγειρεύει η γιαγιά. :P

----------


## asteraki_ed

oyps! κορίτσια ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη αλλά ούτε που κατάλαβα πώς πέρασε η ώρα και πρέπει να κλείσω!!!!!!!!!!!! Ελπίζω να τα πούμε το απόγευμα! Αν όχι, αύριο το πρωί !!!!!!
Να δούμε τι θα πει και η καλή η ζυγαριά μου! Αδεσποτάκι, δεν το κόβεις το κακό συνήθειο της ζυγαριάς εεεεεεεεεε?????????? Θα σε μαλώσω!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Φιλούρες πολλές πολλές!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΑΜΑΝ, δεν σας πρόλαβα,
κι εγώ γουρούνιασα το Σ/Κ κι ας μην είχα γάμο. Είχα όμως τραπέζι στο σπίτι χθες κι ενώ κρατήθηκα στο φαγητό αντίθετα δεν κρατήθηκα στο γλυκό. Το τσάκισα το παγωτό και φυσικά φόρτωσα πόντους που θα δυσκολευτώ να τους ροκανίσω.
Αλλά σήμερα την απέφυγα την ρημάδα την ζυγαριά. Από αύριο και βλέπουμε γιατί φυσικά δεν θέλω να με ρίξει ψυχολογικά.
Τέλεια είναι στην Νάξο έχω πάει καθώς και στην Χαλκιδική. Όμως δεν έχω πάει Ουρανούπολη.
Φεύγω κι εγώ θα τα πούμε αργότερα
Φιλάκιααααα

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πολλές καλημέρες!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Σήμερα η μέρα ξεκίνησε με καλούς οιωνούς μιας και η φίλη μου η ζυγαριά έδειξε 1.5 κιλό κάτω (ναι ναι παρόλο που μετάνοιωσα για το κομμάτι της τούρτας που έφαγα) και έτσι από 84 που ήμουν την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έφτασα αισίως τα 82.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Αμαλίτσα, δεν είναι πρόβλημα που έφαγες παγωτό παραπάνω μιας και η εβδομάδα σου είναι ακόμη στην αρχή και μέχρι να έρθει το σάββατο που ζυγίζεσαι νομίζω πως έχεις άπλετο χρόνο μπροστά σου να ισοσταθμίσεις την κατάσταση!  :Smile: 
Η γνώμη μου είναι να μην φας άλλο γλυκό μέσα στην εβδομάδα όμως...!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΟΥΔΙΑ κι απο μένα φιλαράκια μου,

Αστεράκι μου γλυκό και πολύ πολύ φωτεινό τι σουπερ νέα είναι αυτά που μας έγραψες!!!!
1,5 κιλόοοοο!!! ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙ!!!! αυτή κι αν είναι απώλεια!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟ!!! φιλενάδα πολύ καλά.
Ανταμείφθηκε ο αγώνας της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας. Πολύ καλά, γρήγορα θα αλλάξεις και δεκάδα να δεις το πολυπόθητο 7.
Βάλε τικεράκι , να φαίνεται η πρόοδός σου.

Όσο για μένα, φυσικά και δεν θα φάω άλλο γλυκό, αλλά πρέπει να κάνω πολύ άσκηση κι αυτό είναι το δύσκολο τούτη τη βδομάδα. Τέλος πάντων, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω να το μαζέψω το θέμα.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αδεσποτούλι, Κεφαλλονιά διάβασα παραπάνω και χάρηκα! Τον Αύγουστο, προς τα τέλη, αν όλα πάνε καλά θα πάμε και εμείς για καμια εβδομάδα. Είναι κάτι φίλοι από εκεί...!
Αχ αυτές οι γιαγιάδες...!!!!!!!!! Ότι και να φτιάξουν είναι τέλειο! Αυτοσυγκράτηση θέλει! Ίσως πρέπει να την βοηθάς να μαγειρέψει και έτσι θα μετριάσεις και την λιγούρα! Τουλάχιστον έτσι λειτουργεί τις περισσότερες φορές!  :Smile:  :P

----------


## asteraki_ed

Σίγουρα θα το μαζέψεις βρε! Μια ιδέα είναι όλα! Σκέψου ότι δεν είσαι μακριά από τον στόχο σου! Σε λίγο καιρό θα πανηγυρίζουμε όλοι μαζί για την επίτευξη του στόχου μας! Καλά, εγώ θα πανηγυρίζω για τον πρώτο και εσείς για τον τελικό!!!!!!!
Το τικερ δεν μπορώ να το βάλω! Το έχω φτιάξει αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το εμφανίσω!! Κάνω κάτι copy paste αλλά δεν το βγάζει!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μιας και έληξε η εβδομάδα για μένα να σας πω και τι έφαγα εχθές.

1 ποτήρι παγωμένο τσάι έτοιμο το οποίο τελικά λέω να το βάλω 1π αφού θα υπολογίσω την ζάχαρη που έχει μέσα....

Το βραδάκι που γύρισα σπίτι έφαγα 1 βαθύ πιάτο αρακά με 60 γρ ψωμί και μια φέτα milner για τόστ. Έφαγα και λίγο αγγούρι με ξύδι. (9+3+1)

Σύνολο 14π
Υπόλοιπο: 7π 

έκανα τελικά και λίγο ποδήλατο δηλαδή 2π bonus 
άρα τελικά από τους 11 πόντους που χρωστούσα κατάφερα να τους ρίξω στους 2!  :Smile: 
Φόβαμαι μήπως επειδή έφαγα λίγο χθές η ζυγαριά δείχνει μεγαλύτερη απώλεια!  :Frown:

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρα σας και από εμένα. Επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και διαπίστωσα οτι έχω μείνει στα ίδια κιλά... Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να φταίει, ο γάμος, η ψυχολογία μου... Δεν τα παρατάω ασφαλώς. Τρεις βδομάδες έμειναν μέχρι να φύγω για διακοπές και θα προσπαθήσω να τις εκμεταλευτώ όσο μπορώ. 
Κατά τα άλλα η ψυχολογία μου δεν είναι καθόλου καλή, μη ρωτήσετε γιατί, γιατί δεν ξέρω ούτε κι εγώ το λόγο. Ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα περάσει...

----------


## adespoto

Υ.γ. Μπράβο μπράβο αστεράκι για την απώλεια βάρους, είδες που στα έλεγα?  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σου αδεσποτάκι!
Μην αγχώνεσαι για την σταθερότητα των κιλών, όλα θα φτιάξουν στην πορεία. Εν τω μεταξύ, σου το έχω ξαναπεί ότι με αυτό που κάνεις (που ανεβαίνεις ζυγαριά κάθε μέρα) δεν είναι καλό για την ψυχολογία σου. Πότε πας διαιτολόγο?

----------


## adespoto

Χαχαχαχα, στο διαιτολόγο πήγα βρε και με ζύγισε, είπαμε τη δικιά μου τη ζυγαριά δεν τη λαμβάνω τόσο σοβαρά υπόψη γιατί είναι σαν εμένα, μια είναι καλά μια όχι, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να δείξει!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Α! και κάτι ακόμα! έχεις χάσει 18 κιλά (ουάου!) και έχεις κάνει τόση υπομονή, τώρα θα κολλήσεις? Εδω είμαστε και εμείς, με τα ίδια προβλήματα στο χάσιμο κιλών. Δεν είναι κάτι αφύσικο αυτό που συμβαίνει! Όταν θα τα χάσεις μαζεμένα μετά δεν θα σε μαζεύουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Η Αμαλία πάλι τρέχει σήμερα...!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Αχ, πότε θα πάμε διακοπές να ηρεμήσουμε λίγο!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!!!
Τι κάνετε;
Βλέπω προχωράτε καλά και με συνέπεια και αυτό έχει σημασία.
Μη στενοχωριέσετε αν μια βδομάδα δεν χάσατε πολύ ή μείνατε στα ίδια, συμβαίνουν αυτά.
Στο στόχο να είστε προσηλωμένοι/ες και θα επιτευχθεί.
Και πάνω απ' όλα όχι άγχος και βεβιασμένες κινήσες.
Οδηγούν στο αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα.
Ήρεμα και όμορφα, εφαρμόζουμε το πρόγραμμα, πίνουμε τα νεράκια μας, κινούμαστε όσο μπορούμε πρισσότερο, τηρούμε ημερολόγιο διατροφής και είμαστε μια χαρά!
Για μια ακόμη φορά, συγχαρητήρια!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος για εμένα η σημερινή και όλα πάνε καλά: 79,4 κιλά.
Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Kαλησπέρα!
Πραγματικά απορω πως κατάφερες τόοοοοοοοοοσον καιρό να κρατάς ημερολόγιο διατροφής!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Επίσης καθόσον πολυλογού ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα! Συγγνώμη για το θάρρος αλλά όταν ένας άνθρωπος επιτυγχάνει τον στόχο του με τόση προσήλωση και συνέπεια πάντα παρακινεί το ενδιαφέρον και κινητοποιεί τους υπολοίπους που ακολουθούν την ίδια διαδρομή!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Σχετικά με την διακύμανση βάρους. Υπήρξε φορά που ενώ τηρούσες το πρόγραμμα κανονικά παρατηρούσες αύξηση βάρους? και αν ναι, η επόμενη εβδομάδα σημείωνε μεγαλύτερη απώλεια?
Επίσης, επειδή βλέπω ότι και μετά την συντήρηση πας πολύ καλά, ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είσαι ακριβής στην καταμέτρηση των πόντων ή αν απλώς προσέχεις τα είδη τροφών που προσλαμβάνεις. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό να μετράς και μετά την επίτευξη του στόχου τους πόντους με τόση συνέπεια. Ευχαριστώ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλά, το έχω πάει μονότερμα μου φαίνεται και σας έχω ζαλίσει!  :Big Grin:  :P Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

...

----------


## adespoto

Αστεράκιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!! Τι κάνεις; :P

----------


## asteraki_ed

Nα την!!!!!!!!!! και εγώ νόμιζα ότι όλοι με ξεχάσατε!

----------


## p_k

Καθόλου δεν με ζάλισες και απαντώ:
Αύξηση βάρους παρατήρησα την τρίτη και τη δέκατη από τις 41 εβδομάδες που το ακολούθησα.

Συγκεκριμένα:
Την 3η εβδομάδα έβαλα 2,2 κιλά (από 99,4 πήγα 101,6)
Την αμέσως επόμενη εβδομάδα έχασα 2,9
Τη 10η εβδομάδα έβαλα μισό κιλό και την αμέσως επόμενη έχασα 1,8.
ʼρα ισχύει, τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωσή μου, ότι μετά από μία εβδομάδα ανόδου, ακολουθεί κάθοδος.
Όσον αφορά το τι κάνω τώρα: 
Προσπαθώ να καταγράφω καθημερινά τι τρώω και να διατηρούμαι στους 32-33 πόντους (πόντοι συντήρησης). Έχω ένα μπλοκάκι και γράφω.
Μερικές μέρες δεν σημειώνω, αλλά υπολογίζω στο μυαλό μου τους πόντους και επειδή κατέχω καλά το πρόγραμμα, πάρα πολλούς πόντους τροφών τους θυμάμαι απ' έξω.
Η συντήρηση είναι εύκολη αν εφαρμόζεις τις αρχές της υγιεινής διατροφής και όλα όσα λένε τα βιβλιαράκια του προγράμματος.
Ως γνωστόν, αν πεις "τώρα που έχασα τα κιλά βουρ στο φαγητό", το έχεις χάσει το παιχνίδι.
Συμπερασματικά: Ό έλεγχος συνεχίζει να υπάρχει, σε λιγότερο "αυστηρή" μορφή και μετά την απώλεια. Είναι όμως κάτι που γίνεται αυτόματα και καθόλου καταπιεστικά.
Ελπίζω να σε διαφώτισα.

----------


## adespoto

Δε σε ξεχάσαμε καλέ, τι πράγματα είναι αυτα? :P

----------


## asteraki_ed

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! 
Τα βιβλιαράκια δεν τα έχω βέβαια αλλά προσπαθώ να μην χάνομαι. Θέλει πολύ υπομονή και σύστημα. Υπάρχει ένα θέμα με τον "καταμερισμό" των τροφών και δεν ξέρω αν αυτό επηρεάσει μακροπρόθεσμα τουλάχιστον την προσπάθειά μου για απώλεια. 
Με διαφώτισες πλήρως! και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Σήμερα είναι τα πράγματα πολύ χαλαρά και η διάθεση ανεβασμένη οπότε το έχω ρίξει στον μονόλογο...!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Έτσι όπως τα υπολογίζω και σύμφωνα με όσα έχω διαβάσει σε παλιότερα post, για να φτάσω τον στόχο μου έχω ακόμη 8 μήνες... 
Δεν είναι πολλοί....εεεεεεε???????????

----------


## tweetaki15

αστερακι μου μια χαρα θα τα καταφερεις.σιγα τι ειναι 8 μηνες θα περασουν χωρις να το καταλαβεις.............................. .......ΥΠΟΜΟΝΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ Κ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΝΑ ΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ.

----------


## adespoto

8 μήνες δεν είναι τίποτα αστεράκι, και 9 και 10 να κάνεις δε χάθηκε κι ο κόσμος. Το σημαντικό είναι να έχεις υπομονή και επιμονή.

----------


## asteraki_ed

ναι ναι! υπομονή μάλλον έχω, υποστήριξη μάλλον έχω αλλά είμαι ανυπόμονη!!!!!!
marili είσαι από εύβοια? κάπου το διάβασα....

----------


## tweetaki15

ναι βρε απο ευβοια νοτιa γιατι;;;;;;;;;

----------


## asteraki_ed

ε, και εγώ νότια είμαι...!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## lidal

Η Χιλιαδού είναι βόρεια ή νότεια κοριτσάκια?

----------


## asteraki_ed

αδεσποτούλι, περιμένω πως και πως να περάσουν οι μήνες! ε, για 2 μήνες παραπάνω χαλάλι!!!!!!

----------


## tweetaki15

νομιζω βορεια δεν ξερω βρε.....αστερακι σε πιο μερος ΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄΄;;;;;;;;αν ξερεις που ειναι το μαρμαρι η η καρυστος μενω κανα 20λ απο κει σε ενα χωριουδακι μες στο πρασινο που λεγεται γιαννιτσι.

----------


## asteraki_ed

από όσο γνωρίζω είναι βόρεια! ας με διορθώσει η πατριώτισα αν κάνω λάθος!

----------


## asteraki_ed

εγώ είμαι κοντά στο αυλωνάρι. Σε ένα χωριό δίπλα (μεταξύ αλιβερίου και αυλωναρίου)!!!!! είδες?? μικρός είναι ο κόσμος!

----------


## tweetaki15

πο πο ναι ..αντε αντε βρηκα πατριωτισσα να δουμε τι αλλο θα βρουμε εδω,.........................χαχαχα

----------


## asteraki_ed

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Εσύ, με ww χάνεις?

----------


## tweetaki15

με τι ;;;;;;;;δεν καταλαβα ειμαι κ λιγο χαζουλα

----------


## asteraki_ed

νόμιζα ότι επειδή μπήκες σε αυτό το τόπικ ακολουθείς την διατροφή με πόντους (weight watchers)  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αμαλίτσα μου, πού είσαι όλη μέρα σήμερα? 
Έκανα την χαζομάρα και δεν έφερα μαζί μου κάτι να φάω στην δουλειά και μάλλον θα καταβροχθίσω ότι και να έχει φτιάξει σπίτι η μαμά!
p_k, εσύ στην δουλειά υποθέτω έπαιρνες από το σπίτι φαγητό ε?

----------


## tweetaki15

κοιτα ειμι 65 κιλα κ θελω 5 να χασωμδν βιαζομαι πολυ αλλα αν τα χασω καλα θα ταν.

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Αμαλίτσα μου, πού είσαι όλη μέρα σήμερα? 
> Έκανα την χαζομάρα και δεν έφερα μαζί μου κάτι να φάω στην δουλειά και μάλλον θα καταβροχθίσω ότι και να έχει φτιάξει σπίτι η μαμά!
> p_k, εσύ στην δουλειά υποθέτω έπαιρνες από το σπίτι φαγητό ε?


Τρώω γερό πρωινό και έτσι δεν πεινάω στη δουλειά.
Όταν πεινάω τρώω ή 1 μπάρα δημητριακών ή 1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης

----------


## asteraki_ed

Σωστή η σκέψη με την μπάρα αλλα δυστυχώς δεν με χορταίνει και πολύ. Μάλλον μου ανοίγει την όρεξη!!!!! Το κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης πολύ ωραίο (μου θυμίζει και ευχάριστα πράγματα -- Θεσσαλονίκη κτλ) αλλά φοβάμαι ότι (επειδή μόνο με τα μακαρόνια δεν τρώω ψωμί) θα μου επιβαρύνει το πρόγραμμα με πολύ υδατάνθρακα...

----------


## p_k

Δοκίμασε ένα σάντουιτς με ψωμάκι ολικής, 1 φέτα γκούντα, 1-2 φέτες ζαμπόν γαλοπούλας και μαρούλι ή ντομάτα.
Ή ένα γιαουρτάκι, ιδέες υπάρχουν πολλές!

----------


## asteraki_ed

α ναι! το σάντουιτς μου φαίνεται καλή ιδέα! Την υπόλοιπη μέρα όμως καθόλου ψωμί?
Το γιαούρτι μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο στομάχι! δυστυχως....  :Frown:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Επειδή πρέπει να αναχωρήσω, σας στέλνω τα φιλιά μου και ελπίζω να τα λέμε πιο συχνά! 
p_k σε ευχαριστώ παααααααααααααααααααααααρ α πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σου! Να μπαίνεις πιο συχνά να μας κατατοπίζεις!!!
Αμαλίτσα, πολύ στεναχωρήθηκα που δεν τα είπαμε σήμερα! Περιμένω αύριο όλα σου τα νέα!!!! 
Αδεσποτάκι?? χάθηκες και εσύ!!!  :Smile:  
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά και καλά κουράγια μας εύχομαι!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα!  :Smile: 
Δύσκολη μέρα σήμερα λόγω της απαγόρευσης καπνίσματος.... 
Εχθές, ξέφυγα λιγάκι από το πρόγραμμά μου...
Αναλυτικά:

1 ποτήρι παγωμένο τσάι: 1π
1 μικρό πιάτο ψάρια στο φούρνο με λίγο λάδι: 6π
130γρ(!!) ψωμί: 5.5π
βλήτα με 1κ.σ λάδι: 3π
αυτά μέχρι τις 8...
Μετά τις 8 όμως, στο σπίτι μιας φίλης...
4 μπάλες παγωτό βανίλια 8π
1/2 ποτήρι σαγκριά 1π

Σύνολο: 24.5π...
δικαιούμαι: 21π
Χρωστάω δηλαδή: 4 πόντους...
και ήταν η πρώτη μέρα της νέας μου εβδομάδας...

Σήμερα λέω να κάνω και λίγο ποδήλατο για να "κάψω" γρήγορα τους επιπλέον μου πόντους!
άντε, καλό κουράγιο στους καπνιστές!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Πολλές καλημέρες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ κι από μένα,
Τρέχω τρέχω τρέχω,
πρέπει να προλάβω να τελειώσω όλες τις εκκρεμότητες πριν φύγω μία βδομαδούλα.
Το πρόγραμμα το συνεχίζω κανονικά προσπαθώντας να ροκανήσω τους παραπανήσιους μου πόντους.

αν προλάβω θα μπω αργότερα
φιλάκια πολλά σε όλους

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αμαλίτσα μου!!!!!!!!
άντε, έρχονται οι μέρες που θα κάθεσαι κάτω από την ομπρελίτσα σου χωρίς να έχεις κανέναν πάνω από το κεφάλι σου να σε πρήζει!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας σε βλέπω να έχεις αποθηκεύσει κιόλας πόντους!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Λοιπόν, εγώ μόλις έφαγα μια μερίδα πένες σικάλεως με σάλτσα λαχανικών και την υπολογίζω στους 10π!
Τώρα πίνω και την κόκα κόλα μου και σε λίγο με βλέπω να θέλω ύπνο...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

εκτός από τις πέννες σικάλεως με σάλτσα κηπουρού που μου έδωσαν 11π τελικά από ότι υπολόγισα, έφαγα και ένα γιαουρτάκι με γεύση βανίλια 2π (και όμως εγώ που τα σιχαίνομαι ξετρελάθηκα με το συγκεκριμένο και δεν με πείραξε στο στομάχι όπως συνήθως---δοκιμάστε το είναι σαν κρέμα βανίλια!)
έχω ένα υπόλοιπο 4πόντους αλλά σήμερα νιώθω λίγη πείνα παραπάνω από ότι συνήθως. δεν με βλέπω να μπορέσω να το κρατήσω...  :Frown: 
Λείπετε και όλοι σας...
Θα το παλέψω και βλέπουμε...
Φιλάκια πολλά!  :Wink:

----------


## adespoto

Γεια σας γεια σας. Έλειψα γιατί έδινα μάθημα σήμερα, μη ρωτήσετε πώς πήγα, πάμε αμέσως στην επόμενη ερώτηση! 
Τι κάνετε;

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Βλέπω η ομάδα πάει να ανασυνταχθεί! Συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι..!!!!!!!!!
Μάθημα εεεε??????????? Τί μου θύμησες τώρα.... Κάτι χρόνια πίσω με πήγες....!
Μιας και δεν μου επιτρέπεται να ρωτήσω πως πήγες, εκφράζω την πεποίθησή μου πως θα έχεις γράψει καλά! Υπομονή....Θα περάσει ο καιρός και θα πας διακοπές!!!!!!!!! Τι σπουδάζεις αδεσποτάκι?
Στα δικά μας τώρα...
Σήμερα αισθάνομαι ελαφρά ατονία και έχω και πονοκέφαλο. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν οφείλεται στην διατροφή γιατί δεν θα το αντέξω να νιώθω όπως με όοοοοοοολες τις υπόλοιπες διατροφές που έκανα κατά καιρούς!  :Frown: 
Μπά..... Μάλλον λόγω κούρασης θα είναι δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Τρώω ότι θέλω όπως το θέλω και όποτε το θέλω με την διατροφή ww. Δε μπορεί....

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρα αστεράκι, στο φυσικό σπουδάζω, αχ!
Τι κάνεις εσυ? Ατονίες ε; Το σίδηρό σου και τον αιματοκρίτη σου τον έχεις κοιτάξει; Πολύ πιθανόν να οφείλεται σε αυτό. Επίσης ήθελα να σου πω γι αυτά τα γιαουρτάκια με τη βανίλια, είναι αυτά τα παιδικά που κυκλοφορούν; Αν ναι πρόσεχέ τα γιατί νομίζω έχουν περισσότερες θερμίδες σε σχέση με το κανονικό γιούρτι..
Κατά τα άλλα πώς τα πάτε;

----------


## asteraki_ed

Στο φυσικό ε? μια χαρά σε βρίσκω μικρή μου!!!  :Smile:  
Ενδιαφέρουσα επιστήμη!!  :Smile: 
Κοίτα, εξετάσεις για σίδηρο και αιματοκρίτη έχω να κάνω από τότε που ήμουν 3η Λυκείου (πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ παλιά) και τότε τουλάχιστον δεν υπήρξε κάποιο θέμα!
Το γιαουρτάκι αυτό που σου λέω είναι καινούριο, της danone νομίζω, με 1,9% λιπαρά. Σε θερμίδες, τα 125γρ έχουν 104 ενώ σε πόντους τα 125γρ 2π. Αρκετά καλά νομίζω! 
Κατά τα άλλα όλα καλά, ζεσταίνομαι αρκετά σήμερα...........

----------


## asteraki_ed

A! Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο παρόλο που το θεωρώ σχετικά μακροπρόθεσμο...
Για την συντήρηση...
Υπάρχει κάποιο ερωτηματολόγιο με βάση το οποίο προκύπτουν εκ νέου οι πόντοι ή απλώς κάνω τις προσθαφαιρέσεις του 1π όπως παλαιότερα είχε αναφέρει ο αγαπητός p_k?
Μάλλον p_k θα χρειαστεί να μου δώσεις τα φώτα σου ΚΑΙ σε αυτό...!

Ποια κυρία μας έχει αφήσει μόνους εδώ και μέρες?
Οποιος απαντήσει σωστά κερδίζει....  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

αχ φιλαράκια μου γειά σας
έχω φάει "πακέτο" με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως!!
έτσι γίνεται πάντα, κάθε φορά που είναι να φύγω τότε προκύπτουν όλες οι εκκρεμότητες και τρεχάτε ποδαράκια μου, ότι θυμούνται χαίρονται.
Δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω τι έχετε γράψει, μόνο το τελευταίο ποστ του φωτεινού μου άστρου.

αστεράκι,
στη συντήρηση προσθέτουμε 4 πόντους και το παρακολουθούμε . Αν ανέβουμε σε βάρος κατεβάζουμε τους πόντους. Δηλαδή αν όταν φτάσεις το στόχο σου δικαιούσε 19 πόντους στη συντήρηση τους κάνεις 23 και παρακολουθείς την εξέλιξη. Κάπου τα είχε γράψει αναλυτικά ο p-k

Εγω συνεχίζω, η ζυγαριά δεν πέφτει αλλά δεν πτοούμε, καθότι υποψιάζομαι πως η αντιβίωση έκανε πάλι το θαύμα της με την κατακράτηση. ΩΩΩ ναι καλά καταλάβατε πάλι παλεύω με τα μικρόβια, το ανοσοποιητικό μου έχει πέσει στα τάρταρα. Τέλος πάντων σας χαιρετώ και αν τα καταφέρω θα μπω από το σπίτι
Φιλάκια πολλά σε όλους.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!!!!!!
Αμαλίτσα μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!!! Θα διαβάσω τα παλαιότερα ποστ μια φορά ακόμη για να δω που ακριβώς γίνεται η αναφορά στην συντήρηση. Αν και έχω πολύ δρόμο ακόμη μπροστά μου!!!  :Smile: 
Την άλλη εβδομάδα πας διακοπές φιλενάδα γιαυτό κουράγιο!! Ασε να κάνουν τίποτα και οι άλλοι!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Σου εύχομαι να περάσεις τέλεια και όταν επιστρέψεις να μας πεις αναλυτικά τις εντυπώσεις σου από την πανέμορφη Αμοργό!
Φεύγω και εγώ σήμερα για την αγαπημένη Θεσσαλονίκη και το μόνο που εύχομαι είναι να μην γουρουνιάσω με μπουγάτσες και σουβλάκια..!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Xθές είχα δικαίωμα να καταναλώσω 20 πόντους μιας και χρωστούσα 1 από προχθές...
Έτσι λοιπόν αναλυτικά έφαγα:

Στη δουλειά: 1 σάντουιτσ με κοτόπουλο ψητό, ντομάτα, μαρούλι, πιπεριά και μανιτάρια χωρίς καθόλου βούτηρο: 6+4=10π

Σπίτι αρκετά αργότερα:
120 γρ ψάρι ψητό : 1,5π
1 γιουρτάκι βανίλια (125γρ) 2 π 
3 παγωτίνια (120γρ) 6π

Σύνολο:20π
Έκανα και 30 λεπτά ποδήλατο δηλαδή αποθηκεύω και 2π!

Μια χαρά!!!  :Smile: 
Σήμερα και αύριο να δούμε...  :Wink:  
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Α! και κάτι ακόμη. Καλά κάνεις και δεν πτοείσαι Αμαλίτσα για την σταθερότητα του βάρους σου μιας και ΑΥΡΙΟ είναι η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος για σένα και ενδεχομένως δεις τελικά την πολυπόθητη για όλους απώλεια! Επιπλέον, όπως ίσχυε και στην περίπτωση του p_k, μια εβδομάδα αύξησης (η σταθερότητας...) μπορεί να σημάνει μεγαλύτερη απώλεια για την επόμενη εβδομάδα εφαρμογής του προγράμματος! ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΗΝ ΜΑΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΕΝΑΔΑ! το έχεις το κιλό!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## adespoto

Γεια σας γεια σαααααας. Τι κάνετε κοριτσούδια μου; Εγώ προσπαθώ να συγκρατηθώ και να μην φάω παραπάνω, αν και σήμερα θα την πω την αμαρτία μου έφαγα παραπάνω. Αλλά τι να κάνω, θα βγω να περπατήσω κανα 2ωρο μπας και κάψω τίποτα! Τι κάνετε εσείς; Αμαλία υπομονή οι διακοπές σου είναι πολύ κοντά! Εγώ πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι τις 20 Ιουλίου! Και στο μεταξύ έχω ένα σωρό πράγματα να κάνω. Αστεράκι όλα καλά βλέπω ε; Μπράβο!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!
Τι κάνετε; όλα καλά;
Ευτυχώς από δροσιά πάμε καλά το φετινό καλοκαίρι και δεν υποφέρουμε από τη ζέστη! Πολύ σημαντικό αυτό!
Στα δικά μας τώρα...
Είχε ρωτήσει το asteraki για τη συντήρηση.
Βρήκα την παλιά μου δημοσίευση και ορίστε:

*Όσον αφορά τη συντήρηση, συμπληρώνεις το αρχικό ερωτηματολόγιο, αλλά στην 6η ερώτηση σημειώνεις ότι θέλεις να αρχίσεις τη σταθεροποίηση του βάρους σου, οπότε έχεις +4 πόντους. Καθορίζεται δηλαδή εκ νέου ο ημερήσιος αριθμός πόντων, προκειμένιου να ξεκινήσει η συντήρηση, διάρκειας 6 εβδομάδων. Κάθε εβδομάδα, όταν ζυγιζόμαστε συγκρίνουμε το βάρος μας με αυτό της προηγούμενης. Αν συνεχίσουμε να χάνουμε βάρος, προσθέτουμε 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ στο στόχο Πόντων, ανά 500 γρ. που χάνουμε, μέχρις ότου σταθεροποιηθεί το βάρος μας. Εάν ξαναπάρουμε βάρος, αφαιρούμε 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ ανά 500 γρ. που ξαναπαίρνουμε, μέχρις ότου σταθεροποιηθεί το βάρος μας. Θα έχουμε πετύχει τη σταθεροποίηση του βάρους μας, εάν αυτό κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 2 κιλών, πάνω ή κάτω από το ιδανικό μας βάρος.*
Να είστε καλά!
Καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη και όσοι τυχεροί/ές βρίσκονται σε διακοπές, ας κάνουν καμιά βουτιά και για μας!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας και από μενα!!!
Ζέστη έχει εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη και πολλή υγρασία....
Ευτυχώς βέβαια που φέτος είναι το δροσερότερο καλοκαίρι!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες για την συντήρηση p_k! Πραγματικά η βοήθειά σας είναι ανεκτίμητη!  :Smile:  
Σήμερα ξέφυγα πάαααααρα πολύ από τους ημερίσιους πόντους μου και πολύ έχω στεναχωρηθεί...  :Frown: 
έφαγα σχεδόν ένα κιλό παγωτό βανίλια μόνη μου και είμαιέτοιμη να πετάξω σαν αερόστατο..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Για να έρθω στα ίσια μου πρέπει να μείνω σε αφαγία για τις επόμενες 2 μέρες...Η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα είναι η Τρίτη....
Θα ήθελα να χάσω ένα κιλό και να φτάσω στο πολυπόθητο 7ράκι...  :Smile: 
Αχ, τί να πώ...
Τώρα έχει βόλτα στην παραλία και μετά ποτό σε κάποιο καραβάκι!!!!!!
Φιλάκια πολλά σε όλους και τα λέμε σύντομα!  :Wink: 
Να περνάτε καλά!

----------


## adespoto

Αστεράκι μου αστεράκι μου. Στο ξαναλέω, η αφαγία ΔΕΝ είναι λύση! Κάνεις κακό στον οργανισμό σου μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο. Ο,τι έγινε έγινε τώρα, σκοπός είναι να μην ξαναγίνει. Στα ww, εκτός από τη διατροφή, μαθαίναμε και τρόπους με τους οποίους να μπορούμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε διάφορους "πειρασμούς", να αλλάζουμε σιγά σιγά τη νοοτροπία μας. 
Εγώ θα σου προτείνω το εξής: Προσπάθησε να συνειδητοποιήσεις τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που σε ωθεί στο παραπάνω φαγητό. Γιατί, οκ το να φας ας πούμε μια μπάλα παγωτό δεν είναι κακό, ίσα ίσα. Αλλά το να φας ένα κιλό σου κάνει κακό και στην ψυχολογία σου ακόμα. Μήπως πιστεύεις οτι σε καταπιέζει το πρόγραμμα; Μήπως κουράστηκες; Την απάντηση βεβαίως θα τη δώσεις στον εαυτό σου. Αν πάντως θεωρείς οτι καταπιέζεσαι, καλύτερα να κάνεις μια βδομάδα συντήρηση και να συνεχίσεις την επόμενη.
Αυτάααα. Δε σε μαλώνω, ε; Απλά προσπαθώ να βοηθήσω  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αδεσποτάκιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ι!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Με κάνεις να νιώθω πολύ περισσότερες τύψεις πό ότι ένιωθα την ώρα που το έφαγα! Δεν είανι ότι στερούμαι κάτι στην διατροφή ww αλλά να... είμαι λιχούδα και όταν πρόκειται για παγωτό βανίλια γίνομαι...κτηνώδης!  :Big Grin:  
Ξέρω, δεν θα χάσω κιλό, ούτε γραμμάριο, αυτή την εβδομάδα....
Πω πω... Ντρέπομαι... 
Μήπως να αλλάξω την μέρα ζυγίσματος?
Για να μπορώ να αναπληρώνω τους επιπλέον πόντους????????
Μάλλον η Θεσσαλονίκη φταίει που μου άνοιξε η όρεξη...
Φιλιά σε όλους τα λέμε αύριο!
Αμαλίτσα μου!!!!!!!! Μου έλειψες τόσες μέρες!
Αδεσποτούλι σε ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις! Με έβαλες στον σωστό δρόμο..!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Φιλάκια πολλάαααααααααααααα

----------


## adespoto

Αχ μωρέ αστεράκι μου δεν ήθελα να σε κάνω να νιώσεις τύψεις  :Frown: 
Όλα καλά θα πάνε και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα δείξει η ζυγαριά (είναι άτιμο πράγμα αυτές οι ζυγαριές τα έχουμε ξαναπεί!!!)
Λιχούδα είσαι και καλά κάνεις. Και όλοι μας έχουμε αδυναμίες και γι αυτό είμαστε άνθρωποι κι όχι υπεράνθρωποι. Δεν πρέπει όμως να θεωρούμε και τον εαυτό μας υπάνθρωπο. 
Τώρα είπαμε ο,τι έγινε έγινε. Το να αλλάξεις την ημέρα ζυγίσματος δεν είναι κακή ιδέα, αρκεί να μην επαναπαυτείς σε αυτό. 
Όλα καλά θα πάνε  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια!!!!!!  :Smile:  
Μας εύχομαι μια ευχάριστη και δημιουργική εβδομάδα και καλή ξεκούραση στους τυχερούληδες που είναι διακοπές!!!!!! Ανέβηκα ζυγαριά και τα νέα είναι σχετικά ευχάριστα! Δεν πήρα κιλό αλλά μάλλον έχασα λίγα γραμμάρια... Θα δούμε και αύριο!
Τι νέα εσεις? Ολα καλά?

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα asteraki!
Καλή εβδομάδα και σε σένα!
Πας πολύ καλά. Είχες και απώλεια και θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη αν συνεχίσεις κανονικά.
Εγώ ζυγίζομαι αύριο, οπότε θα δούμε πώς κύλησε και αυτή η εβδομάδα...

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρα παιδάκια. Αστεράκι μπράβο  :Smile:  Είδες που σου ειπα? Εεεε? :P
Εγώ δεν ξέρω, έχω ψιλοκολλήσει τις τελευταίες 2 βδομάδες και η ζυγαριά δείχνει συνέχεια τα ίδια κιλά. Σνιφ, μερικές φορές απογοητεύομαι και νομίζω οτι ήταν μέχρι εδώ  :Frown:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την ενθάρρυνση! Αύριο είναι και για μένα η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος p_k και ειλικρινά θα ήταν μεγάλη έκπληξη να δω και άλλη απώλεια...! Δεν ξέρω αν τελικά η Τρίτη σαν μέρα με βολεύει γαι ζύγισμα γιατί συνήθως το σβκ τρώω κατιτίς παραπάνω και δεν προλαβαίνω να το αναπληρώσω μέχρι την Τρίτη το πρωί...  :Frown:  Κατά τα άλλα συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη και με λιγότερες τύψεις!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Wink: 
Συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι και προς Θεού, άνθρωποι είμαστε σφάλματα κάνουμε... Δεν την ξαναπατάω όμως έτσι με το παγωτό, βγήκε και ένα καλό από όλη αυτή την "γουρουνιά"....  :Big Grin: 
Είδες αδεσποτάκι? μαθαίνω σιγά σιγά να μην πέφτω σε διατροφικά λάθη και ατασθαλίες δίχως όριο..!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Θα σε μαλώσω όμως αδεσποτάκι γιατί είσαι ανυπόμονη! Το ζητούμενο είναι να μην παίρνουμε... Την τρίτη εβδομάδα μπορεί να χάσεις περισσότερο!!!! Συνέχισε κανονικά αυτό που κάνεις και έχε υπομονή! Τί θα έλεγες να βγείς λίγο για περπάτημα? Πήγαινε στην πολυτεχνειούπολη και άρχισε να κόβεις βόλτες! όταν ήμουν εκεί ωσάν φοιτήτρια ξέρεις πόοοοοοοσος κόσμος το έκανε αυτό? έτσι θα ηρεμήσεις λιγάκι, θα πάρεις καθαρό αέρα και ίσως ταρακουνήσεις λίγο τον μεταβολισμό σου....!!!!!!!! Πίνεις πολλά νερά τουλάχιστον?

----------


## asteraki_ed

Βρε p_k, πάντα ήσουν συνεπής καθόλη την διάρκεια της διατροφής? 
Δεν υπήρξαν φορές που έκανες "παραβάσεις" του κώδικα ww οι οποίες όμως δεν μπορούσαν να "σβήσουν" μέχρι την επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος?

Είμαι τελικά μια μικρή γουρουνίτσα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΙΝΑΩ ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μια παράθεση των όσων έχω φάει μέχρι τώρα:

1 γιαουρτάκι βανίλια 2π
1 ποτήρι τσάι παγωμένο έτοιμο 1π
μακαρόνια νερόβραστα 4π
φασολάκια λαδερά με 70γρ ψωμί και 40 γρ φέτα 5+3.5+2.5=11π
Σύνολο: 18π
Ίσως αφήσω αυτούς τους 3π μήπως και είναι καλύτερα για την αυριανή μέρα ζυγίσματος...  :Smile: 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά σε όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Βρε p_k, πάντα ήσουν συνεπής καθόλη την διάρκεια της διατροφής? 
> Δεν υπήρξαν φορές που έκανες "παραβάσεις" του κώδικα ww οι οποίες όμως δεν μπορούσαν να "σβήσουν" μέχρι την επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος?
> 
> Είμαι τελικά μια μικρή γουρουνίτσα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΙΝΑΩ ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ?


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ήμουν πολύ συνεπής.
Τηρούσα ακριβώς τις αρχές του προγράμματος και αν κάποιες φορές γινόταν μικρές παρασπονδίες, συνέχιζα το πρόγραμμα σαν να μη συνέβαινε τίποτε.
Δεν έπεφτα με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό, όταν λέμε παρασπονδίες, εννοούμε ότι ξέφευγα 2-3 πόντους και αυτό συνέβη 2-3 φορές στη διάρκεια του προγράμματος.
Το παν είναι να μην απογοητευόμαστε, γιατί η απογοήτευση χαλάει την ψυχολογία και η πόρτα του ψυγείου δεν είναι μακριά.
Ό,τι έγινε έγινε.
Μην κατακρίνεις τον εαυτό σου και προχώρα!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέδια σας!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Τί κάνετε???????
Σήμερα επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος για πολλούς από εμάς....
Ας ξεκινήσω λοιπόν με τα δικά μου μιας και είμαι η πιο πρωινή εδώ μέσα....
Η απώλεια ήταν 400 γρ τελικά!!!! μια χαρά λοιπόν, συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι με αυξημένες αντιστάσεις και πολύ κέφι!!!!!!
Λοιπόν p_k τί να πω???? είσαι η προσωποποίηση της ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΣ αυτοκυριαρχίας!!!!!!! Εγώ ξεφεύγω 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα 5-6 πόντους....!!!!
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Aδεσποτάκι μου, τι κανεις? που γυρνας? τελείωσες με εξεταστική?

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρες! Καλά είμαι αστεράκι μου, είχα πάει για ζύγισμα!! 1,1 kg γι αυτή τη βδομάδα ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν καλά  :Smile: 
Κατά τα άλλα δεν έχω και την καλύτερη διάθεση...
Εσείς τι κάνετε;

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Πολύ ησυχία έχει πέσει στην παρέα... Μα που είστε όλοι?
Να σας πω τι εφαγα χθες...
τοστ με τυρι ντοματα και μαρουλι 3π
πεννες με 4 ελιες μαυρες και σαλτσα λαχανικων με λιγο τυρι 3+1+2+3=9π
ψάρι με λίγο λαδολέμονο και αρκετό ψωμί.. 1+1+10=12π
Σύνολο 24π
χρωστάω δηλ 3 πόντους...
άπαπα... πάλι υπερκατανάλωσα χθές.....

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρα!
Αστερακι μου όλα μια χαρά τα βρίσκω, υπομονή κι επιμονή!
Εγώ δεν μπαινω συχνά και γιατι έχω διάβασμα αλλά κυρίως γιατί η ψυχολογία μου δεν είναι κι από τις καλύτερες...
Υπομονή παιδάκια μου, την υγεία μας να έχουμε και όλα τα άλλα βρίσκονται..

----------


## asteraki_ed

καλο μου αδέσποτο... συμπάσχω! γιατί βρε συ είσαι πεσμένη? ελα από το τσατ μια βόλτα!

----------


## asteraki_ed

p_k, χθες δεν ήταν η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος και για σένα? πως πήγε?
παιδιά, μόλις καταβρόχθησα ένα σάντουιτσ με ψητό κοτόπουλο, ντοματα, μανιτάρια και μαρούλι χωρίς βούτηρο και τα λοιπά παχυντικά. Το υπολογίζω γύρω στους 10π...
ήταν μεγάλο το ψωμάκι! έσκασα! φιλάκια πολλά!
Αδεσποτάκι, θέλω να δηλώσω δημοσίως ότι δεν θα σε συγχωρήσω που δεν μπήκες στο chat!!  :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Μπηκα βρε αστεράκι αλλά είχες φύγει μάλλον  :Frown:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα!
 :Smile: 
Καταρχάς: συχαρητήρια, πολλά συγχαρητήρια asteraki και adespoto για την καταπληκτική απώλεια που είχατε!
Όταν προσπαθούμε με επιμονή, συνέπεια και υπομονή, έρχεται η επιβράβευση!!!
Συνεχίστε έτσι και θα δείτε πώς θα φύγουν τα περιττά κιλά!
Χθες, ημέρα ζυγίσματος και για εμένα, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν 79,8 κιλά.
Έβαλα δηλαδή 400 γρ. σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Μέσα στα πλαίσια είμαι, αν και προσωπικά δεν μ' αρέσει να ανεβαίνω πάνω απο τα 79.
Θυμίζω ότι σύμφωνα με τους πίνακες των WW, το ανώτερο βάρος μου πρέπει να είναι 81 κιλά.
Το θετικό είναι ότι πέντε μήνες μετά την ημερομηνία που έφτασα στο στόχο μου διατηρούμαι στα σωστά κιλά. 
Λίγη προσοχή θέλει και ποτέ δεν θα επανέλθουν, προσοχή, συνέπεια, υγιεινή διατροφή, κίνηση, νερό πολύ και θετική στάση.
Να έχετε ένα πολύ ευχάριστο απόγευμα!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πολύ σωστός ο p_k!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Δεν σε φοβάμαι εσένα, έχεις πείσμα και θέληση οπότε τα 400 γρ δεν είναι τίποτα! νομίζω πως είσαι μια χαρά πάντως! Λογικά είναι κάτι το αναμενόμενο αυτή η μικρούλα διακύμανση στο βάρος σου. Αν θες πάντως χάσεις και τα 900 γρ, επειδή λες ότι προτιμάς να είσαι μέχρι 79, νομίζω πως εσένα τουλάχιστον σου είναι αρκετά εύκολο να τα καταφέρεις!
Πού ακριβώς βρίσκουμε το ιδανικό βάρος σύμφωνα με τη μέθοδο ww? να το κοιτάξω και εγώ αν είναι... με βάρος 82.1 και ύψος 1.62 (1.63 στα καλύτερά μου και ανάλογα πως το βλέπεις...  :Big Grin: ) πρέπει να είμαι γύρω στα 55 κιλά ε? έχουμε δρόμο μπροστά μας πολύ!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Που θα μας πάει, θα τα χάσουμε όμως! Με συμμάχους το αδεσποτάκι και την Αμαλίτσα, που λιάζεται σε κάποια παραλία της πανέμορφης Αμοργού τώρα, είμαι σίγουρη πως θα τα καταφέρω! όλοι θα τα καταφέρουμε... με επιμονή, συνέπεια και υπομονή όπως λέει και ο βετεράνος του προγράμματος p_k!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  (αστειάκι ήταν, μην παρεξηγηθώ!)

Σήμερα έχει γεμιστά στο σπίτι και επειδή έχω άλλους 7 πόντους πρέπει να δείξω λίγη εγκράτεια!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους και σας εύχομαι καλό υπόλοιπο της μέρας και καλή δύναμη!
Αύριο ξημερώνει μια νέα ακόμη πιο συναρπαστική μέρα γεμάτη εκπλήξεις και όμορφες στιγμές!
Φιλάκιαααααααααααααααα!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

sos sos sos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Απελπισμένο αστέρι καλεί τους συναγωνιστές και συνοδοιπόρους του!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
έχω δεχθεί επιδρομή από ανελέητα πιτόγυρα με πολύ λίπος και έντονη μυρωδιά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Όλοι στο σπίτι έχουν παραδοθεί αμαχητί και εγώ ακόμη προβάλω σθεναρή αντίσταση...................
Οι εχθροί είναι προ των πυλών και νομίζω πως θα κατακτήσουν και το δικό μου φρούριο....................

Εμπρός καλό μου άρμα...................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!

Λαμβάνει κανείς?????????????????????????????????????? ???

----------


## dream_ed

ΚΡΑΤΑ ΓΕΡΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΘΥΜΗΣΟΥ ΤΙ ΠΕΙΝΑ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΒΓΑΛΕ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΗ......

----------


## asteraki_ed

Κρίμα.... Δεν πρόλαβα... να αντισταθώ περισσότερο...
Έφαγα λιγουλάκι. Κρέας και πίτα...
Χρωστάω 10 πόντους στο σύνολο. Γ@#!$το!!!!!!!!
Θα τους αναπληρώσω αύριο!
Σε ευχαριστώ dream για τη άμεση ανταπόκριση αλλά νομίζω ότι η δική μου ανταπόκριση στο κάλεσμα των σουβλακίων ήταν αμεσότερη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Δεν γίνεται έτσι δουλειά όμως. Νομίζω πως πρέπει να εντατικοποιήσω τις προσπάθειες γιατί έχω χαλαρώσει!!!!  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας και χαρά σας!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Σήμερα έχω δικαίωμα να φάω 11 πόντους.
Μέχρι τώρα έχω φάει τα εξής:
1 πιπεριά μικρή γεμιστή και μια πηρουνιά ρύζι από το ταψί.... 6π
και τώρα πίνω ένα παγωμένο τσάι 1π
Σύνολο δηλαδή 7π
έχω ακόμη να καταναλώσω άλλους 4 πόντους μέχρι να πέσω για ύπνο!
ʼντε να δούμε πως θα πάει και η σημερινή μέρα...
Φιλάκια πολλά σε όλους και σε όλες!
Σας εύχομαι να είστε καλά και να περνάτε καλύτερα!!!!!!!!!
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα!!!! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά αν και μου φαίνεται ότι μόνη μου έμεινα εδώ μέσα...  :Frown: 
Όλα καλά πήγαν χθες με τους πόντους, πάμε για άλλα καλύτερα σήμερα!

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος σήμερα γιορτάζει η Αμαλία????????????
Αν ναι, χρόνια πολλά Αμαλίτσα μου και καλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Χαθήκαμε λιγάκι είναι η αλήθεια!
Asteraki, βλέπω συνεχίζεις κανονικά. Μπράβο!
Το πρόγραμμα είναι τέλειο, σου επιτρέπει να τρως τα πάντα χωρίς να στερείσαι και να υποφέρεις!
Είναι πολύ πολύ ευέλικτο και γι' αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι ακολουθείς πρόγραμμα.
Στις εξόδους, εξοικονομώντας πόντους είσαι μια χαρά, λίγη προσοχή θέλει και συνέπεια.
Αυτά κι από μένα, τα λέμε αργότερα!
Α, να μην ξεχάσω να ευχηθώ Χρόνια Πολλά στην Αμαλία. Σήμερα είναι η ονομαστική της γιορτή! 
Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Όλα πάνε κατευχήν! παρόλο που είναι δύσκολο να μην ξεφεύγω έστω και λίγο στους καθημερινούς μου πόντους, μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας με καλό προγραμματισμό και πείσμα τα πράγματα έρχονται στα ίσια τους και η ζυγαριά πανηγυρίζει μαζί μου που δεν υποφέρει πολύ όταν ανεβαίνω.  :Big Grin: 
Περιμένω την επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος και υποθέτω πως θα έχουμε πολύ καλά νέα μιας και βλέπω πως έχω αρχίσει να ξεφουσκώνω αρκετά χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόπο και στερήσεις!
Είχα και τα πρώτα κολακευτικά σχόλια "έχεις αρχίσει να αδυνατίζεις εσύ... κτλ" οπότε παίρνω κουράγιο και πάμε για καλύτερα!!!!!!!!!! 
Πήρα ψηφιακή ζυγαριά μιας και με την αναλογική δεν μπορούσα να ξέρω πόσα γραμμάρια έχανα ακριβώς αλλά ευτυχώς βλέπω πως οι αλλαγές βάρους είναι ακριβώς όπως τις είχα υπολογίσει....
p_k σε ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση, η οποία είναι μεγαλύτερη από όσο νομίζεις. όλη σου η πορεία μέχρι εδώ σε επίπεδο απώλειας βάρους με έχει βοηθήσει να μείνω προσηλωμένη στον στόχο μου και ακόμη και αν κάτι μπορεί να στραβώσει λέω : " Εντάξει, ο p_κ έχανε κάθε εβδομάδα από λίγο αλλά δεν το έβαλε κάτω και τώρα μπορεί και απολαμβάνει τους καρπούς του κόπου του... Μπορείς και εσύ...." Οπότε από την στιγμή εκείνη μπαίνει φερμουάρ και η επόμενη μέρα με βρίσκει χαρούμενη να περηφανεύομαι που δεν έκανα καμία ατασθαλία την προηγούμενη με συνέπεια να χαλάσω την διατροφή. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι ΛΙΓΕΣ ΕΩΣ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΕΣ είναι οι φορές μάεχρι τώρα που ένιωσα να στερούμαι κάτι και αν αυτό γινόταν είναι καθαρά από δική μου επιλογή να μην σπαταλήσω πόντους σε κάτι (κυρίως περίπλοκα γλυκά και ποτό έξω) το οποίο θα μου στερούσε πόντους από ένα εναλλακτικό μεγαλύτερο γεύμα.
Τα λέω αυτά γιατί πραγματικά με την διατροφή αυτή αισθάνομαι ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΤΗ και είναι η πρώτη φορά που με τόσο εύκολο τρόπο χάνω βάρος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ήθελα να το μοιραστώ με εσάς!!!!!  :Smile:  αν και ήδη το ξέρετε..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Σας φιλώ γλυκά και περιμένω κανένα νέο...!!!!!!!!!
Φιλάκιααααααααααααααααααα  :Wink:

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο asteraki! Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που όλα πάνε κατ'ευχήν και σου εύχομαι πάντα σε οτιδήποτε κι αν κάνεις όλα να πηγαίνουν κατ' ευχήν!
Το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι ακολουθούμε σωστό, ισορροπημένο και υγιεινό πρόγραμμα διατροφής. Υπομονή και θα χαθούν όλα τα περιττά κιλά. 
Εγώ είχα εβδομάδες μικρής, κανονικής και μεγάλης απώλειας, αλλά ο μέσος ορος απώλειας ήταν 600 γραμμάρια την εβδομάδα. Το κανονικό δηλαδή και μακάρι όσοι ακολουθούν πρόγραμμα αδυνατίσματος να χάνουν με τέτοιους ρυθμούς, που είναι οι ενδεδειγμένοι.
Οι ακραίες δίαιτες είναι ό,τι χειρότερο μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος στο μεταβολισμό και στην υγεία του. Όταν σταματά η δίαιτα, τα κιλά επανέρχονται με πολύ γρηγορότερους ρυθμούς.
Ενώ όταν ακολουθείς ένα σωστό και ισορροπημένο πρόγραμμα βγαλμένο από επιστήμονες, όλα πηγαίνουν στη σωστή κατεύθυνση.
Όταν ακολουθούσα το πρόγραμμα ήμουν προσηλωμένος στο στόχο. Έλεγα στον εαυτό μου ότι θα επιτευχθεί. Δεν έδινα τόση σημασία στο πότε θα επιτευχθεί αλλά στο ότι θα επιτευχθεί. Μέσα σε 9 μήνες έχασα 25,1 κιλά. Αν μεμψιμοιρούσα κάθε φορά που έβλεπα μικρή απώλεια ή στασιμότητα θα παλινδρομούσα στα ίδια και στα ίδια, χάνοντας την ουσία.
Επομένως πράττεις πολύ σωστά που βαδίζεις σταδιακά και με υπομονή, χωρίς άγχος και βιασύνη.
Πολύ σωστή και η αγορά της ψηφιακής ζυγαριάς, διότι δίνει πιο ακριβείς μετρήσεις και φαίνεται και η παραμικρή απώλεια, οπότε τονώνεται το ηθικό.
Η ψηφιακή ζυγαριά είναι μια επένδυση που πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος, όπως επίσης και να προμηθευτεί μια ζυγαριά κουζίνας. Εγώ πήρα ψηφιακή και στην κουζίνα και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος (όπως επίσης και η γυναίκα μου που ζυγίζει ακριβώς τα υλικά για τα διάφορα γλυκά κλπ. που κάνει).
Πολύ με βοήθησε και το ημερολόγιο διατροφής, όπως έχω γράψει και σε άλλα ποστ. Με αυτό γνωρίζουμε ανά πάσα στιγμή τι έχουμε φάει και τι μας απομένει για το υπόλοιπο της μέρας.
Και τέλος, το μεγαλύτερο λάθος κατ' εμέ που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος είναι να ζυγίζεται κάθε μέρα. Μια φορά την εβδομάδα, την ίδια πάντα μέρα και ώρα, κατά προτίμηση πρωί και νηστικοί. Τα πολλά ζυγίσματα στη διάρκεια της εβδομάδας δημιουργούν άγχος και το άγχος ως γνωστόν κάνει κακό και στην προσπάθεια για αδυνάτισμα.
Ας γράψω τι έφαγα σήμερα, μια που πήρα φόρα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί ολικής για τοστ
με 30 γρ. γκούντα
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα 1,5%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
20 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

150 γρ. φιλέτο κότας
με μανιτάρια και 1 κ.γλ. λάδι
Ντοματοσαλάτα με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
1 φέτα ψωμί 
1 φέτα τυρί light
1 γιαουρτάκι 2% με μέλι
2 ροδάκινα

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ

1 μπάρα δημητριακών

Για βραδινό θα φάω μάλλον 1 σάντουιτς με σουβλάκι χοιρινό (πάντα *χωρίς* πατάτες τηγανιτές, μόνο με ντομάτα, μουστάρδα, κέτσαπ).

Αυτά προς το παρόν. Να είστε καλά, να περνάτε καλά!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πολλές καλημέρες στν παρέα!  :Smile: 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ p_k που για μια ακόμη φορά επισημαίνεις τα σωστά του προγράμματος και δίνεις χρήσιμα tips! Πέρασε και το σβκ, τα κεφάλια μέσα λοιπόν...! Μπορώ να πω πως αν εξαιρέσουμε την χθεσινή μέρα που έφαγα λίγο πεινιρλί (2 μικρά κομματάκια) κατά τα άλλα όλο το πρόγραμμα πήγε πολύ καλά! Παρατήρησα πως αυτή η εβδομάδα για μένα περιείχε αρκετό υδατάνθρακα και ευελπιστώ πως αυτό θα διορθωθεί την επόμενη. Αύριο είναι η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος και για μένα οπότε αγωνιώ για το τί θα δείξει η καινούρια μου ζυγαριά! Πολύ χάρηκα για την αγορά μου αυτή! Σήμερα το διατροφικό μου πρόγραμμα είναι λίγο αυστηρό ώστε να αντισταθμίσω τους λίγους extra πόντους που πήρα χθές. Δυστυχώς στην οικογένεια μου δεν καταλαβαίνουν πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αντισταθεί κάποιος, που είναι σε διατροφή, σε φαγητά όπως πίτσες και σουβλάκια... Δεν πειράζει όμως, εκεί είναι η μαγκιά να τρώνε οι άλλοι και να μην σε νοιάζει και πολύ..!!! p_k βλέπω πως η σοκολάτα στο πρωινό σου είναι πάντα παρούσα! Επιπλέον το σουβλάκι με κρέας, ντομάτα, μουστάρδα και κέτσαπ είναι εξίσου νόστιμο με αυτό που ξεχειλίζει από πατάτες τηγανιτές!!!!!!! Μπράβο σου και πάλι που υιοθέτησες όλα τα καλά του προγράμματος και είσαι βράχος ακλόνητος!  :Wink: 
Αυτά και από μενα λοιπόν....
Θα τα πούμε και αργότερα! 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά, να περνάτε καλά και να χαμογελάτε!  :Big Grin:

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρες παιδάκια  :Smile: 
Εμένα αυτή η βδομάδα δε μου πάει και τόσο καλα, μια και περιμένω περίοδο και θέλω να αδειάσω όλο το ψυγείο και ο,τι υπάρχει γύρω απο αυτό! Βέβαια δεν ξέφυγα και πολύ, απλά δεν περπάτησα κιόλας. Μέρα ζυγίσματος αυτή τη βδομάδα η Τετάρτη για μένα. Θα δείξει...

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αδεσποτάκι μου!!!!!!!!!!!! Καλημέρα!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Υπομονή και ο ουρανός θα γίνει πιο γαλανός!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin: 
Αχ αυτές οι δύσκολες μέρες! Θα περάσουν όμως και αν καταφέρεις να αντισταθείς στους πειρασμούς όλα θα πάνε καλά! Φάε φρούτα αντί για γλυκά και προσπάθησε να μην το σκέφτεσαι! Καλό είναι επίσης το ψυγείο σου να μην έχει μέσα οτιδήποτε θα σε κάνει να πέσεις με τα μούτρα και να το μετανοιώσεις! Πήγαινε στο σούπερ και πάρε λαχανικά και τυρί cottage και γενικά ότι δεν είναι ιδιαιτέρως παχυντικό! Κουράγιο φιλενάδα και θα σε ανταμείψει και η αγαπημένη σου φίλη η ζυγαριά !  :Wink:  Πως είσαι κατά τα άλλα? Που έχεις χαθεί? τελείωσες με την εξεταστική?

----------


## adespoto

Αχ δεν εχω τελειωσει ακομα εξεταστικη και γι αυτο δεν προλαβαινω να παω για περπατημα καθολου  :Frown: 
Κατα τα αλλα προσπαθώ...

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ε εντάξει. Δεν έγινε και τπτ που δεν μπορείς να βγεις για περπάτημα! Εξάλλου, διαβάζεις και καταναλώνεις αρκετή ενέργεια σε αυτό! Σκέψου πως πριν δεν γυμναζόσουν καθόλου οπότε και μόνο που το σκέφτεσαι τώρα... κάτι είναι και αυτό! Κάνε καμιά δουλεια στο σπίτι ή πήγαινε στη σχολή σου με τα πόδια. το ίδιο είναι! Και επιτέλους φτιάξε λίγο την διάθεσή σου, δεν μπορώ να σε αισθάνομαι τόσο πεσμένη!  :Frown:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πολλές καλημέρες σε όλους και όλες!  :Smile:  
Όλοι και όλα καλά?
Είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσω ότι και αυτή την εβδομάδα που πέρασε έβγαλα ένα λιθαράκι από τον ογκόλιθο κιλών που με βαραίνουν και έτσι αν το δούμε αθροιστικά έχω χάσει μέσα σε 6 εβδομάδες διατροφής 5 κιλά και 900 γραμμάρια...!!!!!!  :Smile:  
Αυτή την εβδομάδα η ζυγαριά έδειξε 81.3 (έχασα δηλαδή 800 γραμ... κάτι είναι και αυτό!) και συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι προς τον πρώτο στόχο που είναι τα 78.3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Εύχομαι καλά αποτελέσματα σε όλους όσους ζυγίζονται σήμερα!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Θα τα πούμε και αργότερα! 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Α! πήρα φόρα...
5 κιλά και 700 γραμμάρια εννοώ...!!!!!!!! 
 :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
asteraki, συχαρητήρια και παλι συγχαρητήρια!!!
Τέλεια η απώλεια και της εβδομάδας και η συνολική από το ξεκίνημα του προγράμματος!
800 γραμμάρια είναι φανταστική απώλεια!
Συνέχισε έτσι και γρήγορα θα πετύχεις όχι μόνο τον πρώτο, αλλά και τον τελικό στόχο!
Όταν κάποιος πάρει την απόφαση και ξεκινήσει, όλα έρχονται μετά.
Το θέμα είναι να γίνει η αρχή!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος και για εμένα η σημερινή και είμαι στα ίδια με την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα: 79,9 (+100γρ.).
Την καλημέρα μου σε όλους και όλες!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους λοιπόν! 
p_k πραγματικά βλέπω παει μια χαρά. 100 γρ δεν είναι τίποτα όντως. θεωρείται τυπικά αμελητέα! Αυτή η αμυδρή αύξηση οφείλεται σε απόκλιση από τους πόντους σου ή απλώς συμβαίνει? όπως και να έχει πάντως η σταθερότητα των κιλών σου δείχνει ότι το πρόγραμμα έχει γερές βάσεις και εσύ πολλά κότσια και θέληση!  :Smile: 
Σήμερα το πρόγραμμα έχει λοιπόν για μένα φασολάκια λαδερά (δεν βάζει πολύ λάδι η μαμά... ή τουλάχιστον έτσι μου λέει!  :Big Grin: ) με φέτα και 70 γρ ψωμί χωριάτικο. Μεταφράζω όλα αυτά σε πόντους και έχουμε : 4+3+3=10π!
Έχω υπόλοιπο δηλαδή 11π μέχρι το βράδυ!

----------


## p_k

Δεν είχα απόκλιση από τους πόντους, οπότε πρέπει να οφείλεται λογικά σε κατακράτηση υγρών. Αλλά μιλάμε για 100 γραμμάρια, ουσιαστικά δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να μας απασχολεί!
Είναι φυσιολογικές τέτοιες μικροδιακυμάνσεις.
Διακοπές για φέτος, για διάφορους λόγους, δεν προβλέπονται!
Μπάνια μετ' επιστροφής, ναι!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

ουπς!!!!!!! που πήγε η ερώτησή μου για διακοπές? μάλλον από βιασύνη την έσβησα! Στα μέρη σου έχει ωραίες παραλίες και τοπία οπότε και τα μπάνια μετ'επιστροφής μια χαρά μου κάνουν!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  
Εσείς έχετε και τον παράδεισο που ονομάζεται χαλκιδική οπότε....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Δεν το συζητώ καν!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

για τις διακυμάνσεις συμφωνώ ότι είναι φυσιολογικό! Ειδικά για τα 100 γρ δεν τίθεται καν θέμα συζήτησης. Απλώς ρώτησα ενημερωτικά για να μην αγχώνομια αργότερα...!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΧΑΙΡΕΤΑΙ, ΧΑΙΡΕΤΑΙ,
γύρισα απο τις διακοπές και να μαστε πάλι στα ίδια τα λημέρια.
Πάω να διαβάσω τα προηγούμενα να ενημερωθώ για τα νέα σας και επιστρέφω

----------


## asteraki_ed

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΤΗΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μας έλειψες πολύ! Πως πέρασες, έκανες πολλά μπανάκια? 
άντε, πες κανένα νέο γιατί φεύγω σε 10 λεπτά!!!!!!!
Αύριο κοίτα να είσαι μέσα το πρωί!
Σε φιλώ γλυκά!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλώς την Αμαλία!
Καλωσήρθες και πάλι!!!
Πώς περάσαμε στις διακοπές; Φαντάζομαι τέλεια! Θα πρέπει να επέστρεψες ανανεωμένη!
Εμείς πηγαινοερχόμαστε για μπάνια αυθημερόν, όποτε μπορούμε, καθώς μάλλον δεν προβλέπονται διακοπές για φέτος...
Περιμένουμε τα νέα σου!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

φορουμφιλαράκια μου,
πόσο μου λείψατε!!!!

Κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για τις ευχές σας , αλλά πρέπει να σας ενημερώσω πως το ΑΜΑΛΙΑ είναι ψευδώνυμο. Μαρία με λένε, και θα μου δώσετε μεγάλη χαρά αν θυμηθείτε να μου ευχηθείτε τον δεκαπενταύγουστο που γιορτάζω.

Αστεράκι,
χίλια μπράβο για την απώλεια των κιλών. Αν και είχες πολλούς πειρασμούς όπως εκείνο το βράδυ με τα σουβλάκια  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  (πόσο γέλασα!!), τελικά όλα πήγαν πολύ καλά. Μπράβο συνέχισε έτσι δυναμικά.

Μπράβο και στο αδεσποτάκι μας που διαβάζει πολύ. Καλή επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις σου.

P-k,
ήσουν και θα είσαι το φωτεινό μας παράδειγμα. Αστεράκι, κι εγώ τον φίλο μας τον p-k σκέφτομαι όταν με πιάνουν οι γουρουνιές μου και φρενάρω και λέω όχι κι εσύ μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Η Αμοργός είναι υπέροχη, πολύ γραφικό νησί, με όμορφες παραλίες, φιλόξενους κατοίκους και εξαιρετικό φαγητό. Και αρκετά οικονομική τόσο στη διαμονή όσο και στο φαγητό.
Διαθέτει κυρίως ήσυχα μπαράκια δεν είναι για lifestyle δηλαδή.

Την βδομάδα πριν φύγω για το νησί δεν πρόλαβα να μπω να σας γράψω ότι είχα χάσει 300γρ και είχα καταφέρει να φτάσω στα 70 κιλά.΄
Στο νησί πήρα μαζί μου το ημερολόγιο αλλά κατάφερα μόνο 3 μέρες να μείνω συνεπής σε αυτό.
Στη συνέχεια άρχισε η κρεπάλη με τις σοκολατόπιτες, τις αστακομακαρονάδες, τα διάφορα τηγανιτά, και παγωτά. Κάθε μέρα ξεπέρναγα τους πόντους οπότε παραιτήθηκα. 
ʼκολούθησα όμως την εξής τακτική που τελικά εκ του αποτελέσματος βοήθησε λίγο.
Δεν έφαγα τυροπιτοειδή για πρωινό αλλά μόνο φρυγανίτσες ή γιαούρτι ή ένα απλό τοστ μαζί με τον καφέ μου.
Έτρωγα ένα γενναίο μεσημεριανο-απογευματινό γεύμα που εκτός από ψάρι ψητό (πολύ φρέσκο ψάρι έχει η Αμοργός) περιελάμβανε δυστυχώς και τηγανιτά (πατάτες ή κολοκυθάκια ή αθερίνα) σε λογικές ποσότητες και φυσικά μπόλικη σαλάτα. 
Το βράδυ πριν το ποτάκι στα ρομαντικά μπαράκια, "χτυπάγαμε" ένα γλυκό συνήθως παγωτό που κάποια βράδυα συνόδευσε και σοκολατόπιτα .
Γνωρίσαμε κι ένα ζευγάρι από Θεσσαλονίκη που επίσης παραθέριζε και κάναμε πολύ καλή παρέα. Δυστυχώς όμως ήταν κι εκείνοι πολύ του φαγητού και ας ήταν στέκες του μπιλιάρδου κι οι δύο!!!!
Να σκεφτείτε έτρωγαν διπλή μερίδα γλυκό κάθε βράδυ!!! Μες στα νεύρα εγώ!!!!
Έκανα πάαααααρα πολύ κολύμπι και πιστεύω αυτό έσωσε την κατάσταση και πήρα μόνο ένα κιλό.
Τώρα είμαι 71 κιλά και μπήκα πάλι στο πρόγραμμα ελπίζοντας το κιλάκι να φύγει σύντομα από πάνω μου.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

p-k,
όντως γύρισα με γεμάτες μπαταρίες. Τελικά η θάλασσα είναι πολύ αναζωογονιτική.
Είχαμε πολύ καλή παρέα, περάσαμε πολύ όμορφα, γέλιο πολύ, όμορφες ρομαντικές στιγμές με το σύζυγο, 
νόστιμα φαγητά, ύπνο και πολύ ξεκούραση , όλα τα είχε αυτή η εβδομάδα.

Κρίμα που δεν θα τα καταφέρετε να φύγετε έστω και για μια βδομάδα. Τελικά ακόμα κι οι ολιγοήμερες διακοπές από τη στιγμή που αλλάζεις περιβάλλον και παραστάσεις είναι πολύ αναζωογονιτικές.

Αστεράκι μου,
έκανα 7 μπάνια όσες κι οι μέρες που είμασταν στο νησί. Αλλά δεν έβγαινα από το νερό αν δεν έκλεινα 1 ώρα κολύμπι με τα βατραχοπέδιλα. Κολυμπούσα παράλληλα προς την ακτή (βαρέθηκε ο κόσμος να με βλέπει να πηγαινοέρχομαι) κι επίσης έκανα και διάφορες ασκήσεις για τα χέρια και το στήθος από aqua-aerobic που πήγαινα παλιά.

Κανονικά ήταν να επιστρέψουμε την περασμένη Παρασκευή το μεσημέρι δηλαδή είχα κλείσει 6 διανυκτερεύσεις αλλά επειδή περνάγαμε πολύ όμορφα μείναμε ακόμα μία μέρα και γυρίσαμε το Σάββατο το βράδυ.
΄
Αν δεν έχετε επισκεφτεί αυτό το νησάκι σας συνιστώ να το κάνετε κάποια στιγμή, αξίζει.
ʼσε που με καραβάκι μπορείς να επισκεφτείς αυθημερόν κι άλλα νησάκια όπως τα Κουφονήσια, την Ηρακλειά, την Δονούσα κλπ.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Βγαίνω κι εγώ ,
θα τα πούμε λοιπόν αύριο το πρωί.
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΛΛʼ

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!  :Smile: 
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!

Αμαλίτσα τελικά μας την "έφερες" με το ψευδώνυμο σου...  :Big Grin:  
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να πηγαίνεις διακοπές και να επιστρέφεις με γεμάτες μπαταρίες και ήρεμη διάθεση! Οι εικόνες που μας μετέφερες από τις διακοπές σου είναι απολύτως περιγραφικές και δημιουργούν πολύ όμορφα συναισθήματα! Μου φαίνεται πρέπει να επισκεφτούμε και εμείς την Αμοργό!  :Smile: 
Επίσης έχω να πω πως μας έβγαλες ασπροπρόσωπους μιας και με τόσους πειρασμούς πήρες μόνο ένα κιλό και έδειξες πειθαρχία (σχετική...  :Big Grin: ) 
Θα το χάσεις τόσο εύκολα που ούτε που θα το καταλάβεις!
Βοήθησε πολύ και το κολύμπι όντως! aqua aerobic ακούω φιλενάδα και σε βρίσκω πολύ ενημερωμένη!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Καλημέρα παιδάκια, τι κανετε; Εγω προσπαθώ. Έχω πέσει λίγο ψυχολογικά αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα το ξεπεράσω. Ημέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα σήμερα, σε λιγάκι θα φύγω για το διαιτολόγο μου  :Smile:  Ελπίζω μόνο να έχω ευχάριστα νέα...

Υ.Γ. Αμαλία μου πολύ χάρηκα που πέρασες τόσο όμορφα στις διακοπές σου.
Όσο για το αστεράκι μας, έχει απλώσει τα φώτα του σε όλο το φόρουμ  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Aδεσποτάκι μου!!!!! Τί κάνεις?
Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι στο ζύγισμα! Όλα καλά θα πάνε, θα το δεις!
Εδώ είμαστε και εμείς για να σου φτιάξουμε την διάθεση όσο μπορούμε! Φόρτσα τα πανιά και φύγαμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεε!!! Πάντα για τα καλύτερα...!
όσο δέχεσαι ότι δεν είσαι πολύ καλά τόσο θα σε παίρνει από κάτω! Μην αγχώνεσαι για πράγματα που γίνονται (όπως λέει και ο σοφός μπαμπάς μου!)  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας!!!  :Smile: 
Πάλι εγκαταλείψατε αυτό το μαυροφόρουμ...
Ναι ξέρω, έχετε καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνετε αλλά κάνετε μου και λίγο παρέα...!!!!!!  :Frown: 
Λοιπόν, επειδή πρόβλημα με τον μονόλογο δεν έχω (παρότι υπέρμαχος των θετικών επιστημών τα έχω καλά και με την αμπελοφιλοσοφία..  :Big Grin: ) να σας πω τί έφαγα σήμερα:

1 τόστ με τυρί ντομάτα και μαρούλι 3π
1 χυμό motiοn (330 ml) νομίζω ήταν και το υπολογίζω 2π

το μεσημέρι έφαγα φασολάκια λαδερά (αμαν πια με αυτά τα ζαρζαβατικά από το χωριό! δεν μας λυπάται καθόλου η γιαγιά!!!!! :Smile:  ) με 70 γρ ψωμί και 30 γρ φέτα 4+3,5+2=9,5π
Σύνολο: 15π παρά μισό..
Έχω υπόλοιπο 6π
και 10 πόντους που δεν είχα φάει από χθές... έχω ακόμη 16π.
ΘΕΛΩ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΓΩΤΟ!!!  :Frown: 
δεν ξέρω τί να πω, μάλλον επειδή έχω πόντους ακόμη θα πάρω να φάω ένα κυπελάκι βανίλια ή χύμα ακόμα καλύτερα!
Κολάστηκα η γυναίκα.................

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά!
Έχετε γίνει όλοι σας ακριβοθώρητοι! (ελπίζω να μην του άλλαξα τα φώτα στην ορθογραφία- κάθε διόρθωση δεκτή!)  :Wink:

----------


## adespoto

Αστεράκι δε θα συγχρονιστουμε ποτε εμεις οι δύο? :P 
Παιδάκια εγώ χάθηκα δεν ξέρω γιατί, ουτε διαβάζω για όσους το έχουν απορία, η εξεταστική μου πήγε κατα διαόλου και γενικά ήρθανε μερικές αναποδιές τον τελευταίο καιρό που μου έχουν σπάσει το ηθικό. Προσπαθώ βέβαια να τα ξεχάσω αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω οτι έχω μεγάλη επιτυχία. 
Εκτός των άλλων από χτες έχω ένα βάρος και μια δυσπνοια και δεν ξέρω πού ευθύνεται αυτό, ίσως από τη ζέστη, ίσως από όλα μαζί τι να πω. Κάποια στιγμή θα περάσει κι αυτό παιδάκια μου όμως και θα επανέλθω δρυμίτερη  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

MΠΕΣ ΣΤΟ CHAT ΤΩΡΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

θα μπεις? ναι ή ου?

----------


## adespoto

Πού παααας?
Μπαινωωωωω

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερίζω άπαντα τα γουειτγουοτσεράκια και μη του ανεπανάληπτου αυτού φόρουμ!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Έχω ξυπνήσει με τρελά κέφια και όρεξη για δουλειά (χμ... ίσως είναι και έτσι... λέμε τώρα!  :Big Grin:  )
Τι κάνετε? 
Έχω να πω ότι κάποιος κύριος έφυγε χθες χωρίς να πει μια καληνύχτα από το τσατ και το καταγγέλω!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Χθές έφαγα μια κούπα παγωτό βανίλια σοκολάτα μπισκότο οπότε μπορώ με περηφάνια να πω πως τους "ροκάνισα" όλους μου τους extra πόντους (όπως λέει και η Αμαλίτσα μας!)
Σήμερα δεν έφερα κάτι να φάω στη δουλειά αλλά φρόντισα να καταβροχθίσω ένα τοστάκι με τυρί ντομάτα και μαρούλι οπότε έχω 3π στο ενεργητικό μου ήδη!!!!
Σας περιμένω να τα πούμε! 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## GEO_ed

ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!! ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΠΧ ΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΩ 20-25 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΔΗΛ. ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΜΙΑ 20 ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ 25 ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ? ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΧΑΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΙΛΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΩ 1 ΠΟΝΤΟ ? 
ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ 
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα!
Με βάση το ερωτηματολόγιο θα βρείς αρχικά πόσοι πόντοι σου αντιστοιχούν ακριβώς. Εφόσον σου αντιστοιχούν για παράδειγμα 25 πρέπει κάθε εβδομάδα να έχεις καταναλώσει 25*7=175πόντους. Μπορείς να πάρεις ημερησίως λιγότερους από 25 πόντους (να τους φυλάξεις ας πούμε για κάποια έξοδο που ξέρεις ότι θα φάς κάτι παραπάνω) αλλά μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας πρέπει να τους έχει φάει όλους. Υπάρχουν και οι έξτρα πόντοι που κερδίζεις με την άσκηση. Θα τους βρεις στο topic weight watchers points που έχουν τα παιδιά αναλυτικά τους πόντους. Εφόσον αλλάξεις δεκάδα (πχ από τα 87 πάς στα 79) πρέπει να μειώσεις κατά έναν τους πόντους και από 25 να πας στους 24 ημερησίως. Δεν ξέρω αν σε βοήθησα αρκετά...
ότι άλλο χρειαστείς πές μας!!!!!! Καλή αρχή!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες! 
Εγώ έλεγα (μάλλον έγραφα) καληνύχτα, αλλά το chat δεν είχε τα κέφια του χθες!  :Smile: 
Τι κάνουμε; Όλα καλά;

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

30 γρ. δημητριακά με μούσλι
1 φλ. γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 κουλουράκι (15 γρ.)

Πόντοι πρωινού: 5,5

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ, ή μάλλον Καλησπέρα,

Τρέχω και δεν φτάνω στη δουλειά, τι το θελα και γύρισα ένα πράγμα :Frown: 

Το πρόγραμμα το συνεχίζω κανονικά, με κέφι πολύ αν και έχω τρελλό πρήξιμο καθότι περιμένω την κυρία Ακατανόμαστη , είναι προ των πυλών η άτιμη.

οι πόντοι μου μέχρι τώρα είναι:
1 τόστ με 1/2 φέτα ζαμπόν light, τυρί light , ντομάτα πιπεριά 4π
2 νεκταρίνια 0π
5 γκοφρέτες βιοκαλαμποκιού 1π
1 καφέ ελλ. με μισό κ. γλ. ζάχαρη 0π
Σύνολο 5π και ευτυχώς δεν πεινάω καθόλου.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

GEO,
΄
καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.
Βρες το τόπικ weightwatcers points, εκεί θα βρεις πολλές πληροφορίες για την διατροφή ww καθώς και τους πόντους για τα περισσότερα φαγητά της ελληνικής κουζίνας. Επίσης το ερωτηματολόγιο για να υπολογίσεις τους πόντους που δικαιούσε καθημερινά.
Κι ότι χρειαστείς μη διστάσεις να μας ρωτήσεις.

----------


## GEO_ed

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!! 
ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ 82 ΚΙΛΑ ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 77 ΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΩ ΤΑ 60 , ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΤΣΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΝΩ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΩ ΟΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ , ΕΔΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΟΙΚΙΛΙΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ ΦΑΓΗΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΙΤΑΣ. 

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ

----------


## asteraki_ed

Σιγά, ποιον κούρασες??????  :Smile: 
Σου εύχομαι καλή αρχή και πίστεψέ με δεν θα σου λείψει τίποτα! Μην σου πω πως δεν θα καταλάβεις ότι κάνεις δίαιτα γιατί τα ww δεν είναι δίαιτα αλλά διατροφή!!! Αυτό πιστεύω κάνει την διαφορά! Τα 17 κιλά δεν είνια και πολλά οπότε όσο πιο γρήγορα ξεκινήσεις τόσο καλύτερα! Εννοείται πως ότι χρειαστείς το ρωτάς!! Καλως ήρθες στην παρέα λοιπόν και θα τα λέμε συχνά!!  :Smile: 

p_k δεν είδα την καληνύχτα σου οπότε σε συγχωρώ για τελευταία φορά όμως!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Κοίτα να το φτιάξεις όμως για να τα λέμε!

Αμαλίτσα μου, πολλή δουλειά έπεσε μου φαίνεται! Κοίτα να τα φτιάξεις όλα γρήγορα για να τα λέμε και λιγάκι!!!! Μην μας σε στερείς!!!!!!!  :Smile: 

Φιλιά πολλά πολλά πολλά σε όλους!  :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Geo καλώς μας ήλθες!!! Καλή αρχή και είμαι σίγουρη τα καταφέρεις  :Smile: 
Παιδάκια τι κάμετε; Αστεράκι μου, πώς τα πας; Αμαλίτσα; P_k αρχηγέ; :P
Εγώ σήμερα πήγα για ψώνια (εκπτώσεις γαρ :P ) και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη! Αύριο πάμε για μαγιώωωωω  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Kαλημέρα..!  :Smile: 
Σήμερα δεν είμαι και πολύ καλά να πω την αλήθεια... Μάλλον με έχει χτυπήσει η ζέστη στο ψυχοσωματικό μου σύστημα (καλό?????!!!  :Big Grin:  )
Με την διατροφή μπορώ να πω πως πάω πολύ καλά, έχω αρχίσει να βλέπω μεγάλη διαφορά στα ρούχα και στο σώμα μου. Εχθές, είχα δικαίωμα να φάω 5 πόντους (είχα ήδη φάει μεσημεριανό και απογευματινό) αλλά βγήκα με κάτι φίλες μου (πω πω, πόσον καιρό είχα να βγώ γυναικοπαρέα..!) και πήγαμε για φαγητό σε ένα πολύ καλό ιταλικό στην πετρούπολη και τσίμπησα λιγάκι παραπάνω. Έφαγα 3 κουταλιές σαλάτα του καίσαρα με κοτόπουλο και λίγο τριμμένο τυρί και μια σως περίεργη που ούτε που κατάλαβα τί είχε μέσα και πήρα μια μακαρονάδα ναπολιτέν στην οποία έβαλα αρκετό τυρί αλλά η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν κατάφερα να την φάω όλη γιατί ένιωσα πολύ γρήγορα κορεσμό. Ειλικρινά μεγάλη εντύπωση μου έκανε για τα δικά μου δεδομένα μιας και είμαι γενικότερα λιχούδα, οπότε είτε το αποδίδω στην ζέστη είτε, στην ιδανικότερη των περιπτώσεων, στην διατροφή. Ίσως το στομάχι μου έχει αρχίσει να δέχεται λογικές ποσότητες τροφής και αντιδρά στο κατιτίς παραπάνω... τί να πω!!!!
Πάντως αν συμβαίνει αυτό, πιστέψέ με είναι η πρώτη φορά που γίνεται αν αναλογιστώ ότι έχω κάνει άπειρες απόπειρες δίαιτας με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα "παίρνω - χάνω"
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι ήπια και ένα ποτηράκι σαγκριά (όχι παραπάνω γιατί οδηγούσα εγώ...) αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Έτσι, με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς στο μυαλό μου, υπολογίζω ότι χρωστάω 7π σήμερα. Το σβκ θα πάω στο χωριό μου με την φαμίλια οπότε πρέπει να πράξω συνετά (όσο μπορώ βέβαια γιατί ως γνωστόν οι γιαγιάδες είναι τέλειες στην μαγειρική.... :Smile:  )
Εσείς, γαι πείτε κανένα νέο!
Αδεσποτάκι μου, χαίρομαι που νιώθω το mood σου ανεβασμένο. ʼντε γιατί με είχες εκνευρίσει που ήσουν τόσο πεσμένη!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
p_k πάλι σε χάσαμε! Πώς πάνε τα μπάνια? Που πάτε για βουτιές? Καμιά πρόταση για κοντά στην Θεσσαλονίκη?
Αμαλίτσα μου για σένα έχω να πω το εξής : "η πολλή δουλειά τρώει τον αφέντη " όπως λέμε και στο χωριό μου! Είσαι εργασιομανής τελικά!  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 
GEO, πως πάς με την διατροφή? Ξεκίνησες? Για πες μας πως τα βλέπεις τα πράγματα!  :Smile: 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά σε όλους σας!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## GEO_ed

καλημέρα!!! ΜΟΛΙΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ . 
ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΑΙ 11 ΩΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΑΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΓΗΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΙ, ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ . ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΞΕΝΙΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ :

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ 
1 ΚΟΥΛΟΥΡΙ ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗΣ 
1 1/2 ΠΟΤΗΡΙ ΓΑΛΑ 

ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΩ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΧ 1/2 ΑΝΑΝΑ ή 1/2 ΠΕΠΟΝΙ ή 2 μεγαλες φέτεσ καρπουζι 
για να βρω τουσ ποντουσ σε μισο ανανα ή αντιστοιχα στο πεπονι πως το μετραω με τα γραμμαρια ?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ-ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ,

Σήμερα είμαι πολύ πεσμένη.
Η κυρία Ακατανόμαστη εμφανίστηκε με όλες τις τιμές (πόνοι, κομάρες κλπ) μεταμεσονύχτια οπότε χάλια ύπνο έκανα, έχω πάρει ήδη 3 παυσίνα για να μπορώ να λειτουργώ στη δουλειά και γενικότερα σέρνομαι.
Μου έχει πέσει πολύ δουλειά τους τελευταίους 10 μήνες αστεράκι μου. Αλλάξαμε το λογισμικό πρόγραμμα στο λογιστήριο, οπότε πολλές δουλειές πήγαν πίσω, εντωμεταξύ οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι δεν το γνωρίζουν καλά και φορτώνομαι όλα τα δύσκολα, άσε που κάθε μέρα το πρωί κάνω πρόγραμμα για το ποιές επείγουσες δουλειές θα βγάλω εις πέρας και όλο και κάτι καινούριο προκύπτει που μου τρώει πολύ παραπάνω χρόνο κι όλο εκτός προγράμματος είμαι.
Που θα πάει όμως θα στρώσει το πράγμα, στο χέρι του είναι να με ταλαιπωρεί? αμ δε!!!

Αστεράκι μου χθες σε θυμήθηκα, ήθελαν όλοι στο σπίτι σουβλάκια, και παρ'όλο που δεν πείναγα υπέκειψα στον διατροφικό πειρασμό. Έφαγα ένα σουβλάκι πίτα με καλαμάκι κι ένα καλαμάκι σκέτο. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι φορτώθηκα 9 πόντους. βέβαια έχω ήδη μαζέψει 6 πόντους από την άσκηση κι άλλους τόσους από το 4ωρο σιδέρωμα. Μωρέ δεν θα έπρεπε να τα υπολογίζουμε κι αυτά??? :Big Grin:  ;ʼσε που έκανα και σάουνα με τέτοια ζέστη.

Αύριο επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα αλλά πως θα ζυγιστώ με το πρήξιμο που έχω???!!!! Η κοιλιά μου τούμπανο, ούτε που χώραγε σήμερα στα ρούχα.

Μες στη γκρίνια είμαι, κι είμαι και μόνη μου εδώ μέσα.
Καλέ που είστε να με κανακέψετε να παρηγορηθώ.

Αδεσποτάκι, σούπερ τα νέα σου. Πας για μαγιώ!!! Καλά ψώνια 
3 Χρόνια δεν έχω αγοράσει μαγιώ φυσικά ξέρετε το λόγο. Ελπίζω σύντομα να νιώσω καλύτερα με την εικόνα μου, γιατί αυτά που έχω φωνάζουν πως θέλουν αντικατάσταση.

Geo, καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου.
Η διατροφή ww επιτρέπει 3 φρούτα την ημέρα με μηδενικούς πόντους. Από εκεί και πέρα θα υπολογίζεις πόντους. Πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά ασφαλές να τα υπολογίζεις ως φρουτοσαλάτα. Μέσα στο βιβλιαράκι λέει πως φρουτοσαλάτα με νωπά φρούτα χωρίς ζάχαρη τα 100γρ =1 πόντο.
Όσο για το ταπεράκι, να το εφαρμόσεις γιατί σε γλιτώνει από χρήμα και από διατροφικές ατασθαλίες λόγω πείνας.
Επίσης σου συνιστώ τον πρώτο καιρό να μας γράφεις πως υπολογίζεις τους πόντους για να σε διορθώνουμε αν τυχών κάτι δεν το έχεις καταλάβει καλά.
ότι χρειαστείς μην διστάσεις , είμαστε στη διάθεσή σου.
Και το κυριότερο προσπάθησε να βάλεις την άσκηση στη ζωή σου, έστω και μισή ώρα περπάτημα την ημέρα κάνει πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά.
Φιλιά πολλά, γιατί η στίβα τα χαρτιά μεγαλώνει

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μπου! Να μαι και εγώ πάλι! Ακούω πως η Αμαλίτσα είνια πεσμένη? Θα σε μαλώσω!!!!  :Wink: 
Θα φύγει η κυρία ακατανόμαστη σε 4-5 μέρες και μετά να δεις που όλα σου τα παντελόνια θα σου πλέουν!!  :Smile: 
Τί να κάνουμε? Μια συνήθεια είναι και αυτό.. αναγκαίο κακό!
Η δουλειά ποτέ δεν τελειώνει, σε καταλαβαίνω... Υπομονή λοιπόν και όταν θα τα τακτοποιήσεις όλα θα είσαι κάθε μέρα όλη μέρα παρεούλα μας!  :Smile: 
Νομίζω πως οι πόντοι που πήρες από τα σουβλάκια αντισταθμίζονται από την άσκηση! Μην αγχώνεσαι πολύ, τρόπο θέλει όχι κόπο!  :Big Grin: 
Να δεις μάχη που δίνω όταν θέλουν τα αδέρφια μου να παραγγείλουν απέξω για να μην το κάνουν αλλά αυτοί εκεί...! Κάποια στιγμή θα φτάσουμε στο σημείο να είμαστε απαθείς σε αυτά τα λαχταριστά παχυντικά διατροφικά όργια που λέγονται σουβλάκια και πίτσες,που θα πάει!!!!!  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 
Το αδεσποτάκι βγήκε σαφάρι στα μαγαζιά... Αχ! Αυτή είναι ζωή...! Καλά ψώνια μικρή, περιμένουμε εικόνα από τις τιμές της αγοράς! Μαγιώ.... Ωραία λέξη! έχω να πάρω μαγιώ που πραγματικά μου αρέσει δεν θυμάμαι από πότε... Κλάψ!  :Frown: 
GEO μην τα φοβάσαι τα φρούτα, όπως είπε και η Αμαλία στο προηγούμενο ποστ, έχουν 1π. Εντάξει, μην το παρακάνεις και εσύ βέβαια..!  :Smile:  Παν μέτρον άριστον! Δεν θα σε κουράσει καθόλου η διατροφή αυτή, θα το δεις!
Αυτά.....

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ASTERAKI MOY ΓΛΥΚΟ,
αμφιβάλλω ποτέ να καταφέρω να σφυράω αδιάφορα όταν οι διπλανοί μου τρώνε σουβλάκια και πίτσα. Θέλω να καταφέρω να τρώω λογικές ποσότητες από αυτά όταν μπαίνουν προκλητικά στο οπτικό μου πεδίο. Δηλαδή να χορταίνω με ένα σουβλάκι με πίτα ή με 2 κομμάτια πίτσα. Θέλω να γίνω εγκρατής τόσο στο φαγητό όσο και στο γλυκό, ακόμα και στο ποτό. Γιατί και στο ποτό αν κάτι μου αρέσει πολύ το τσούζω

Όσο για τα μαγιώ....αχ τι καημός!!!!Τα μαγιώ μου αρέσουν, το περιεχόμενο δεν μου αρέσει :Big Grin: 
Kι αυτή η μόδα βρε παιδί μου, χάθηκε να φέρνανε μια χρονιά στη μόδα το μαγιώ κελεμπία???? :Big Grin: 
τσ τσ τσ, όλο οικονομία κάνουν στα υφάσματα, όλο και πιο μικροσκοπικά τα κάνουν κάθε χρόνο!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

θΘα έρθει και εκείνη η ευλογημένη η στιγμή που θα έχουμε την ευχέρεια να λέμε : "συγγνώμη δεσποινίς, μπορείτε να μου δώσετε το μικρότερο νούμερο παρακαλώ γιατί αυτό είναι μεγαλούτσικο? Μήπως να δοκίμαζα και το small? "  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
E????????? Καλό??  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Συγγνώμη, ΠΩΣ μπορεί κάποιος να φάει μόνο ένα σουβλάκι??? Στην τελική εγώ δεν χορταίνω!!!! ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΟΣΑ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΟ, ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ???? 
 :Smile:  :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Συγγνώμη, ΠΩΣ μπορεί κάποιος να φάει μόνο ένα σουβλάκι??? Στην τελική εγώ δεν χορταίνω!!!! ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΟΣΑ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΡΙΟ, ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ???? 
>  :P


ΔΕΝ γίνεται!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

:Frown:

----------


## asteraki_ed

και εγώ που έκανα όνειρα...!!!!!!  :Smile:  :P

----------


## asteraki_ed

έχω να δηλώσω τα εξής:
Πονάει η μέση μου
Πονάει το κεφάλι μου
Πεινάω αλλά δεν μπορώ να φάω 
Νυστάζω αλλά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ

και αναρωτιέμαι....
Μήπως είμαι για απόσυρση.....??
Με έχει πιάσει και το χαζό μου τώρα και δεν είναι και κανείς σας εδώ....
Τί να σας πω....  :Wink:

----------


## foititria_ef

Καλησπερα, ειμαι καινουργια εδω και ανακαλυψα αυτο το site εντελως τυχαια.. Διαβασα καποιες σελιδες σχετικα με τους ποντους,αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποσους πρεπει να παιρνω εγω, γινεται καποιος να μου πει πως υπολογιζουμε;;;

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σου και καλώς ήρθες!  :Smile: 
Βρες το τοπικ weightwatchers points και εκεί θα βρεις το ερωτηματολόγιο από το οποίο προκύπτουν και οι πόντοι που σου αντιστοιχούν. αν δυσκολευεσαι να το βρεις από εδώ, βάλτο στο google και λογικά θα σε πάει εκείνο στο σωστό σημείο!!!!! Καλή αρχή και ότι χρειαστείς το ρωτάς εννοείται!  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Χαίρετε χαίρετε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τί κάνετε?
Μια ερώτηση βρε παίδες. Οι πίτες για σουβλάκι πόσο έχουν η μία? αλάδωτη ψημένη στον φούρνο?
Σήμερα το μενου έχει μπριζόλες ψητές με σαλάτα και πίτες. έχει φτιάξει η μαμά και καλαμάκια κοτόπουλο (ή σουβλάκια κοτόπουλο). Θα δώ τι θα φάω και θα τα καταγράψω!
Εχθές πήγε πολύ καλά μιας και κατανάλωσα ακριβώς όσους πόντους έπρεπε και δεν πήρα τπτ παραπάνω αλλά έδιωξα και τους λίγους επιπλέον που είχα πάρει προχθές οπότε είμαι μια ή άλλη! Κατάφερα να αντισταθώ σε κάτι λαχταριστά καλαμαράκια τηγανητά με μπόλικο λεμόνι. Δεν είχα δικαίωμα άλλων πόντων οπότε και πήγα για νανάκια χωρίς να τα ακουμπήσω καν!! 

Αυτά από εμένα, θα μπω και σε λίγο και ελπίζω να σας βρω να τα πούμε!
Θα επανέλθω με αυτά που έφαγα και με το σύνολο των πόντων μου!

Πολλή ζέστη σήμερα παιδιά και δεν αντέχεται! Θα φύγουμε και πιο αργά για το χωριό όπου δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το παλέψουμε γιατί δεν έχει κλιματιστικό.... Θα κάψω και το περιττό λίπος με τόσον ιδρώτα που θα ρίξω!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους και σας εύχομαι καλό κουράγιο με την ζέστη!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ,
κατα αρχήν να καλως ορίσω το καινούριο φιλαράκι μας την foititria, να της ευχηθώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου να έχει επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά της, γρήγορα να καμαρώνει για το καινούριο της σώμα και ότι χρειαστείς από διευκρινίσεις μη διστάσεις. Ρώτα.

Αστεράκι μου γλυκό, η πίτα η αλάδωτη 70γρ έχει 2,5 πόντους. Μπράβο σου για τις αντιστάσεις. 

Τα νέα μου τώρα.... αααα δεν έχω νέα, 
Βασικά δεν ζυγίστηκα το Σάββατο που ξεκίνησε η καινούρια εβδομάδα για εμένα ούτε και την Κυριακή το πρωί κι αυτό γιατί η ακατανόμαστη μου έφερε πολύ δυνατούς πόνους και πρήξιμο και πέρασα ένα Σ/Κ πολύ χάλια. Δεν είχα όρεξη για τίποτα, μες στα νεύρα, κατανάλωσα πολλά depon, κατάσκασα από τη ζέστη, ένα χάλι μαύρο. Οπότε νέα μέτρηση για μένα το ερχόμενο Σάββατο. Καλύτερα για να δω και μεγαλύτερη απώλεια για να το πανηγυρίσω. ʼντε αρκετό καιρό ξαπόστασε το τρενάκι μου στο σταθμό των 69,5 κιλών. Καιρός να κουνηθεί λιγάκι.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα και από μενα!  :Smile: 
Όλοι καλά?
Λοιπόν μου φαίνεται ότι αντί να χαλαρώνουμε στη δουλειά, φορτσάρουμε περισσότερο... Αμάν, τα νεύρα μου! Με έχουν πρήξει!  :Frown: 
Για μένα το κλείσιμο της εβδομάδας δεν ήταν και ιδιαίτερα καλό μιας και την Κυριακή στο χωριό έφαγα παραπάνω από όσο θα έπρεπε. Η κυρία ακατανόμαστη επισκέφτηκε και μένα (σιγά μην με άφηνε...!) 
Υποθέτω επομένως ότι αύριο η ζυγαριά δεν θα με χαρίσει....  :Frown: 
Όχι και τπτ άλλο, είχα αρχίσει να φορτσάρω!  :Wink: 
Εύχομαι Αμαλίτσα μου το τρενάκι σου όχι μόνο να ξεκολλήσει αλλά να τερματίσει όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται! 
Σίγουρα η ζυγαριά σου θα δείξει μεγαλύτερη απώλεια την επόμενη εβδομάδα και θα πανηγυρίζουμε όλοι μαζί!
Το αδεσποτάκι έχει πάει διακοπές? Την έχουμε χάσει! όπως και τον αγαπητό p_k! 
Τί κάνετε βρε παιδιά???????????????  :Smile: 
Όλα καλά κατά τα άλλα....
Περιμένω με πολύ μεγάλη ανυπομονησία τις διακοπές μου!
άντε, 3 και σήμερα για την μεγάλη μέρα φυγής! 
Χαλκιδική σου έρχομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΟΥΔΙΑΑΑΑ,
πω πω το διαλύσαμε το μαγαζάκι μας.
Έχουμε πάρει όλοι τις ρούγες και τις παραλίες

Αστεράκι μου, πρόσεξε τώρα που θα πας διακοπές να κολυμπάς πολύ. Το κολύμπι κάνει θαύματα.
Η Χαλκιδική είναι υπέροχη. Έχω κάνει πολλές φορές διακοπές και τα έχω γυρίσει και τα δύο πόδια.
Όσο για τη ζυγαριά.... τι να πω το αποφεύγω όταν έχω επίσκεψη της κυρίας ακατανόμαστης. Ειδικά τις πρώτες δύο μέρες με έχει δείξει μέχρι και 2 κιλά περισσότερο.Μιλάμε για πολύυυυ πρήξιμο.
Ευτυχώς όμως γρήγορα επανέρχεται.

----------


## lidal

Παιδιά καλημέρα.
Αποφάσισα και γω να δοκιμάσω να μετράω πόντους μιας και μου φαίνεται καλή επιλογή το μέτρημα πόντων. Θα δείξει...
Διάβασα αρκετά, αλλά θα χρειαστώ λίγο την βοήθειά σας..
Καταρχήν υπολογίζω ότι θα πρέπει καθημερινά να καταναλώνω 22 πόντους (ύψος 1,65, βάρος 84), σωστά?
Παρακάτω παραθέτω και ένα ημερήσιο πρόγραμμα για να μου πείτε αν τα μετράω σωστά:
Πρωί 
Καφές με 1 κουταλάκι ζάχαρη και γάλα: 1π
2 παξιμαδάκια λαδιού: 2π
30 γρ. μυζήθρα άπαχη:1π
ακτινίδιο 0

Μεσημέρι
Μπάμπιες λαδερές 4π
μυζήθρα 2π

Ένα τοστ με γαλοπούλα και τυρί 4π
μισό ποτηράκι μίλκο 1π

Για πείτε για πείτε
σωστά μετράω ή να ξαναδιαβάσω?

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρες και από εμένα!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Φυσικά και δεν το διαλύσαμε το μαγαζάκι! εδώ είμαστε! μας έχει φάει η δουλειά!!!  :Frown: 
Λοιπόν, σήμερα ζυγίστηκα παίδες! Το αποτέλεσμα είναι -900 γρ. φτάσαμε αισίως τα 80.4!!!!
Αχ αχ, είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Τις διακοπές τις φοβάμαι να πω την αλήθεια Αμαλίτσα μου... Χαλαρώνω και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος  :Big Grin: 
Κολύμπι ε? Τί να κάνω που ο φίλος μου είναι της στεριάς...! Δεν κολυμπάμε, πλατσουρίζουμε και κάνουμε κανα δυο μακροβούτια και μετά λιώνουμε στον ήλιο... Θα κοιτάξω να το αλλάξω φέτος!!!!  :Smile: 
Πού είσαι εσύ? Δεν μπαίνεις καθόλου μέσα?
άντε να ζυγιστείς την άλλη εβδομάδα και να ακούσουμε τα ευχάριστα! 
Lidal καλώς μας ήρθες στην παρεούλα μας! Θα τσεκάρω τα τεφτέρια μου γιατί από όλα αυτά που μου λές για ένα είμαι σίγουρη... ότι το ερωτηματολόγιο θα σου δώσει τους σωστούς πόντους. Τσέκαρέ το στο τόπικ weight watchers points. Αν κρίνω από μένα που είμαι 1.63 και όταν ξεκίνησα ήμουν 87 κιλά μάλλον καλά τα λες! εγώ δικαιούμαι 21 πόντους. Τσέκαρέ το και σε λίγο επανέρχομαι με τον υπολογισμό των πόντων σου!
p_k τι να πω... πάλι μου την έκανες χθες!!! πως πήγε το ζύγισμα σου σήμερα?
Το αδεσποτάκι μου, τί κάνει? πως πάει η διατροφή σου? Πότε πας διακοπές?
Σας φιλώ και επανέρχομαι!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Φιλάκια πολλά!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
asteraki, πολλά πολλά συγχαρητήρια για τη νέα απώλεια!!!
ʼντε και πλησιάζει η ώρα που η ζυγαριά θα δείξει αριθμό με αρχικό ψηφίο το 7!
Τέλεια! 
Καλά πήγα κι εγώ, συνεχίζω να διατηρούμαι στα σωστά κιλά.
79,8 έδειξε η ζυγαριά, -100 γρ. σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα.
lidal, σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στη προσπάθειά σου!
Θα τα πούμε και αργότερα!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

λοιπόν, το ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού ζαχαρη δεν έχει πόντους. στο γάλα, αν έβαλες πολύ και ήταν εβαπορέ καλά έκανες κατά τη γνώμη μου και έβαλες 1 πόντο.
Τα παξιμάδια λαδιού να τα υπολογίσεις 3π. Τα υπολογίζω σχεδόν όσο και τα κουλουράκια βουτήρου γιατί ώς γνωστόν είναι ολίγον τι παραπάνω λιπαρά!
Στη μυζήθρα συμφωνώ για τον 1π του πρωινού. το μεσημέρι την υπολόγισες 2π άρα υποθέτω πως ήταν μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα. τα 100γρ έχουν 2π (η άπαχη!)
Οι μπάμιες νερόβραστες έχουν 0π άρα θα υπολογίσεις μόνο το λάδι που σου αντιστοιχεί. Οι ντομάτες και όλα τα λαχανικά δεν έχουν πόντους. ʼρα αν στην κατσαρόλα έβαλες 2 κουταλιές της σούπας και φάγατε 2 άτομα τότε σου αντιστοιχούν 3 π.
Το τόστ είναι οκ με 4π. Το μίλκο να το αποφεύγεις γιατί ναι μεν είναι ωραίο αλλά σου προσθέτει παραπάνω πόντους και δεν είναι και πολύ υγιεινό! Για ασφάλεια υπολόγισέ το στους 2 πόντους. εγώ προσωπικά είμαι και λίγο υπερβολική στην μέτρηση γιατί έτσι δεν έχω περιθώριο να ξεφύγω!
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα λιγουλάκι!
Πάω τώρα λίγο γιατί ο καλός ο προϊστάμενός μου με ζητά απεγνωσμένα!  :Smile: 
Θα ξανάρθω!!!!!! (αυτό ναι, ήταν απειλή!!!!  :Smile:   :Big Grin:  )

----------


## lidal

Αστεράκι ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. Ανέτρεξα σε παλιά συζήτηση και βρήκα ότι πρέπει να καταναλώνω 20 π και όχι 22. ʼρα το παξιμαδάκι λαδιού θα πρέπει να το κάνω πέρα...
1 μικρό (φαντάσου στο μέγεθος του σπιρτόκουτου) να το υπολογίζω 1,5 π?
Συμφωνώ για το μίλκο αλλά το πίνω το βράδυ με το τσιγαράκι μου (μόλις κοιμηθούν τα παιδιά και ηρεμήσω) και αυτό φαντάσου το σε ποτηράκι του κρασιού (οπότε το βάζω ένα πόντο..)
Στις μπάμιες τώρα έβαλα καταλάθος αρκετό λαδάκι γι' αυτό τις υπολόγισα 4π.
Θα με βοηθάς να μετράω μέχρι να πάρω το κολάϊ??
σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## asteraki_ed

λογικά γίνεται το εξής με τα κουλουράκια. τα 2 μικρά έχουν 2π. αλλά επειδή είναι λαδιού θα τα υπολόγιζα 3π. Δεν είναι και κανείς από τους γνώστες της κατάστασης εδώ να βοηθήσει!  :Smile: 
Εννοείται και θα σε βοηθάμε όλοι μέχρι να τα συνηθίσεις. Εξάλλου και εγώ από εδώ ξεκίνησα να μαθαίνω να μετράω και πάλι υπάρχουν φορές που μπερδεύομαι αρκετά! :P
Βλέπω έχεις να χάσεις 16 κιλά ακόμη, να φτάσεις δηλαδή τα 64? (αχ, τα ξεχνάω τα μαθηματικά μου όσο περνάει ο καιρός!  :Smile:  )
όλα καλά θα πάνε με την διατροφή αυτή δεν θα σου λείπει τπτ! Δεν χρειάζεται να κόψεις τελείως τα κουλουράκια ή ότι άλλο σου αρέσει αλλά σκέψου ότι καλό είνια να μην τα τρως καθημερινά γιατί σου στερούν πόντους από μια μεγάαααααααλη σαλάτα με του κόσμου την πρασινάδα!!! εμείς και οι γελάδες ένα πράγμα...  :Big Grin: 
p_k σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα συγχαρητήρια και ένα μέρος της συνολικής επιτυχίας σου ανήκει δικαιωματικά. Δεν ξαναλέω τους λόγους γιατί έχω καταντήσει γραφική!!!!  :Wink:  
συγχαρητήρια και σε σένα γιατί καταφέρνεις και συντηρείσαι με μεγάλη επιτυχία! έχασες και τα 100 γρ της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας!  :Smile:  όταν θα τελειώσουμε όλοι θα ανέβουμε θεσσαλονίκη και θα το κάψουμε με ψητά στον βαρδάρη! γιάμι γιάμι!  :Smile: 
Η κυρία Αμαλία πάλι με κάιρο μας σύνδεσε!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Big Grin: 
Τί άλλα νέα?

----------


## lidal

Αστεράκι
τώρα που σε βρήκα θα σε ταράξω!
Δύο ερωτήσεις:
Μια μερίδα σπανακόρυζο 6 π και
Ένα μεγάλο μπιφτέκι 200 γρ ζυμωμένο με ψωμί: 6π

Σωστά ή όχι?

----------


## GEO_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ 

ΠΡΩΙ ΓΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΚΑ 
ΕΝΔ 1 ΓΙΑΟΥΡΤΙ ΑΠΑΧΟ ΜΕ ΦΡΟΥΤΟ

----------


## GEO_ed

SORRY ΕΦΑΓΑ ΚΑΙ 
2 ΜΠΙΦΤΕΚΙΑ ΓΑΛΟΠΟΥΛΑ ΜΕ ΑΓΓΟΥΡΙ 
ΑΥΤΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## GEO_ed

ΓΑΛΟΠΟΥΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΨΩΜΙ 2 ΤΕΜ. 5 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ 
ΓΙΑΟΥΡΤΙ ΜΕ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ 2 ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ 
ΓΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΚΑ ?
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΛΕΜΟΝΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ 250 ΓΡ. 71 ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΣΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ ?
SORRY ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΕΣ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ

----------


## asteraki_ed

να πω τα εξής. ο πιο ασφαλής τρόπος να μετράμε τους πόντους από ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι να ξέρουμε τί έχουμε βάλει μέσα στο φαγητό που θα φάμε ώστε να το μοιράσουμε δια τις μερίδες που είναι το φαγητό. Δηλαδή για την lidal έχουμε: το σπανακόρυζο αν εξαιρέσεις το σπανάκι που δεν έχει πόντους έχει ρύζι και λάδι. εγώ θα υπολόγιζα αν έχει πολύ ρύζι 6π ενώ με λιγότερο ρύζι 5π. Το μπιφτέκι είναι οκ στους 6 πόντους.
Για την geo ισχύουν: γάλα πλήρες 1 ποτήρι με 3 κουτ σούπας δημητριακά(απλά όχι αυτά με το μέλι) 3π
γιαούρτι με φρούτα 1π (άπαχο)
για τα μπιφτέκια γαλοπούλας οι 5 πόντοι είναι οκ.
Παίδες, αν έχω υπολογίσει κάτι παραπάνω το λέτε ε?
Για το παγωμένο τσάι το έτοιμο της lipton επειδή το πίνω και εγώ αρκετά συχνά βάζω 1π στο 1ποτήρι. νομίζω είναι καλά. υπολογίζεις μόνο την ζάχαρη. τα υπόλοιπα δεν έχουν πόντους.

Αυτά.... ελπίζω να βοήθησα!
Καλό κουράγιο και καλή συνέχεια!
Φιλιά πολλά (Αμαλία η πολλή δουλειά είναι κολλητική μάλλον!  :Smile:  με έχουν εξαντλήσει σήμερα!  :Smile:  )  :Wink:

----------


## GEO_ed

Ευχαριστω Αστεράκι, βλέπω τα πασ αρκετά καλά, σε ποσό διαστημα μεχρι τωρα εχεισ χασει αυτα τα κιλα ? 
ηθέλα να σε ρωτησω απο κανενα παγωτάκι ή γλυκάκι τι κάνεισ ?
και πάλι σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου

----------


## lidal

Ευχαριστώ πολύ αστεράκι για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σου.
Ευχαριστώ και σένα p_K για το καλωσόρισμα και συγχαρητήρια για την αυτοπειθαρχία σου και το αποτέλεσμά σου.....

----------


## asteraki_ed

Δεν κάνει τίποτα!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Πολύ χαίρομαι που θα είμαστε μεγαλύτερη παρέα!  :Wink: 
Δεν χάνω πάνω από ένα κιλό την εβδομάδα... Ξεκίνησα 2 Ιουνίου 2009 και ζύγιζα 87 κιλά. Σήμερα έκλεισα 7 εβδομάδες και έχω χάσει 6 κιλά και 600 γραμμάρια. μια χαρά μου είναι!!! δεν έχω σκοπό να πιεστώ!
Τρώω τα πάντα! ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ! τρώω και παγωτό και γλυκό όποτε το θέλω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω φάει πολλά τηγανητά καθόλη την διάρκεια της διατροφής. Πάντως ειλικρινά δεν έχω περιοριστεί καθόλου! τα σουβλάκια δε, τα έχω τσακίσει! με πίτα αλάδωτη ντομάτα κέτσαπ και μουστάρδα! Πίτσα δεν έχω φάει καθόλου γιατί δεν έτυχε. και να σας πω, από την πρώτη μέρα της διατροφής αυτής έφαγα γλυκό! Χωρίς υπερβολή είναι ότι καλύτερο έχω κάνει ποτέ σε επίπεδο διατροφής! παλιά έκανα δίαιτα, τώρα κάνω διατροφή!! Δεν στερώ στον εαυτό μου τπτ το οποίο μετά λόγω έλλειψης θα το θέλω συνεχώς! ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! 
Φιλάκια πολλά καλό κουράγιο και υπομονή! Μόνο αυτά χρειάζονται!
Α! και καλή διάθεση μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό!!!  :Wink: 
Φιλάκιαααααααα!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## lidal

Ρε αστεράκι είσαι σπουδαία! Μπράβο απώλεια! Είμαι 83-84 κιλά από αρχές Ιούνη και έχω μείνει στάσιμη γιατί κάνω προγράμματα αυστηρά και σπάνε τα νεύρα μου και τα παρατάω......
κι έτσι είπα ας δοκιμάσω και αυτό το συστηματάκι....
Για να δούμε..
Αυτό μπορώ να το κάνω (έστω πιο χαλαρά) και στις διακοπές μου ακόμα χωρίς να στερούμαι και να πηγαίνω βάσει προγράμματος...

----------


## lidal

Αστεράκι
μου 'φτιαξες το κέφι με την απώλειά σου!
Αν είχα ξεκινήσει και γω μαζί σου αρχές Ιούνη θα το είχα σπάσει το 8άρι... Αλλά που μυαλό?

----------


## asteraki_ed

ΈΧΩ ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΩ ΟΤΙ Ο ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΤΑΜΑ!!!!
έγραφα τόοοοοοοοση ώρα και με πέταξε έξω ο άτιμος!!!! θα τον φτιάξω εγώ!!!  :Smile: 
Καταρχάς ότι δεν είμαι καθόλου σπουδαία. μάλλον πρακτική θα έλεγα! μην κολλάς θα ξεκινήσουμε μαζί!!!! πες πως τώρα ξεκινάμε μαζί! θα τα έχεις χάσει τα 3-4 κιλά μέχρι τέλη Αυγούστου!!! Μην εστιάζεις όμως στο πότε αλλά στο πως οκ? όποτε τα χάσουμε, δεν έχουμε και ραντεβού!!!!
ότι θέλεις θα είμαστε και θα είμαι εδώ για σενα!!!! κάνε την αρχή και να δεις τί ωραία που θα πάει!  :Smile: 
ούτε που θα το καταλάβεις πώς θα τα χάσεις!!!!  :Wink: 
Είπαμε, στο τέλος για την επιτυχία μας θα ανέβουμε στον βαρδάρη για ψητά!!!!  :Smile: 
Σε παρακαλώ, χαλάρωσε και δες το σαν μια νέα πρόκληση που κανείς δεν σε βιάζει να την αντιμετωπίσεις οκ? Όλοι εδώ θα είμαστε μαζί!!!

Ας πω και τι έφαγα σήμερα
1 μεγάλο πιάτο φασολάκια με μελιτζάνες (τα νεύρα μου με τα φασολάκια συνέχεια) 4π
70 γρ ψωμί 3.5π
50 γρ φέτα 3.5π
Σύνολο 11π
έχω ακόμη 10. θα φάω ένα τοστ με τυρί και τους άλλους 7 θα τους κρατήσω για τις διακοπες του σβκ!!!
σας φιλώ γλυκά πάω τσατ 'όποιος θέλει ας έρθει!  :Smile: 
Φιλάκιααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααααααααα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας! 
Τελικά χθες έφαγα 2 τόστ με λίγη τομάτα (!)
επομένως μείον 6 πόντοι και βάζω και 1π στην τομάτα που είχε λιγο λάδι άρα σύνολο 7π. Μου μένουν δηλαδή 3π!!!!
Τί κάνετε παίδες??  :Smile: 
Αύριο το απόγευμα την κάνω και εγώ για διακοπούλες! να πάω να κολυμπήσω, να χαλαρώσω και να γεμίσω μπαταρίες!!!!  :Smile: 
Κατά τα άλλα, σήμερα έχω τρομερό πονοκέφαλο και πονάει λίγο το έντερό μου... Αυτά τα ριμαδοφασολάκια φταίνε το ξέρω! είπαμε να τα τρώμε 2 φορές την εβδομάδα αλλά η αγαπητή μαμά μου το παράκανε!!!! θα το βγάλω εγώ το περιβόλι της γιαγιάς καμια μέρα... όλα φασόλια μας φορτώνει, και διαφορετικών ειδών μάλιστα.... μπαρμπουνοφάσουλα, τσαουλιά και δεν συμμαζεύεται!!!!  :Smile: 
Περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!!! Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## lidal

Αστεράκι μου φωτεινό καλημέρα!
Με έχεις ξεσηκώσει με την αισιοδοξία σου!
Λοιπόν γράφω τους πόντους μου για χτες και συ διόρθωνέ με!
Καφές με ζάχαρη και γάλα: 1 π
3 παξιμαδάκια λαδιού μικρά: 3π
λίγο ανθότυρο: 2π
1 ακτινίδιο: 0
Μπάμιες λαδερές: 4π
Γιαούρτι με μέλι και καρύδια: 5π
2 φέτες τυρί τοστ: 2π
2 μπουκιές κοτόπουλο: 1π
λίγο μίλκο (μισό κρασοπότηρο, δυο γουλιές!): 1π

----------


## lidal

Συνεχίζω...........
Σύνολο λοιπόν: 19 πόντοι
Υπολόγισα ημερήσιους πόντους: 20
ε μου μένει κι ένας...δεν πεινούσα πολύ χτες
Καλά τα μέτρησα?
Αστεράκι μου μακάρι να μην τα παρατήσω στις διακοπές! Αυτός είναι ο μόνος φόβος μου... Μην παρασυρθώ και πω "δεν βαριέσαι από Σεπτέμβρη". Γιατί θα λείψω πολλές μέρες, από 8 έως 31 Αυγούστου και οι πειρασμοί Θεσσαλονίκη - Χαλκιδική είναι πολλοί!
Βέβαια αυτή η δίαιτα δεν είναι περιοριστική, μπορείς να φας και το γλυκάκι σου, άσε που θα κολυμπάω κιόλας και θα κινούμαι περισσότερο..........
Αχ πέσμου κι άλλα να με φτιάξεις!

----------


## lidal

P_k είδα ότι είσαι online! Ήθελα να σου ξαναπώ ότι είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για μένα και ξανά μπράβο σου!
Για κοίτα λίγο τους πόντους μου τώρα που λείπει το αστεράκι να μου πεις και συ αν μετράω καλά!

----------


## p_k

lidal, καλημερα και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
Απ' ό,τι είδα σωστοί είναι οι πόντοι σου, απλώς για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια γράφε και τις ποσότητες σε γραμμάρια.
Λες πχ. 1 γιαουρτάκι, πόσα γρ. είναι όμως;
Τι είδους γιαούρτι είναι; Πλήρες; 2%; άπαχο;
Για να υπολογιστούν οι πόντοι με ακρίβεια.  :Smile:

----------


## lidal

ναι σωστά..
το γιαούρτι ήταν 2% και 200 γρ. και μαζί με μία κουταλιά μέλι το υπολόγισα 3 πόντους.
Συν 2 πόντους για τα 5 καρύδια που έβαλα.
Σωστά?

----------


## asteraki_ed

οπ!
έχασα λίγο την μπάλα σήμερα!
τρέχω όλη μέρα σήμερα και ειλικρινά ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ ΑΛΛΟ!!!!!!! Ο βετεράνος του προγράμματος μίλησε και εγώ δεν έχω να συμπληρώσω άλλα!!!!  :Wink: 
Πολύ σωστή είσαι και συνέχισε έτσι! νομίζω 2,5 πόντους έχει το γιαούρτι με 1 κουτ του γλυκού μέλι! 1πόντο το γιαούρτι και 0.5 το μελι!
Μην μασάς lidal και όλα θα γίνουν! απλώς μην βιάζεσαι γιατί θα βάλεις τον εαυτό σου σε τρελή δοκιμασία! μην το σκέφτεσαι! Α! και μην κάνεις το τραγικό που κάνουν όλες (ονόματα δεν λέμε πρόσωπα δεν θίγουμε...  :Big Grin:  ) να ζυγίζεσαι κάθε μέρα.... ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ για να δεις πως πήγε. Μόνο την επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος! Να πίνεις και πολύ νερό (αυτό με συμβουλεύει συνέχεια ο p_k και έχει αποτέλεσμα!)  :Smile: 
Είμαι στο τσατ, αν θέτε ελάτε. 
Φιλάκια πολλά!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## lidal

Αστεράκι..... αυτή τη μ.......... με το καθημερινό ζύγισμα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι την κάνω... 
Αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να το αποφύγω γιατί έχω καταλάβει ότι απογοητεύομαι και μετά .......... τα γνωστά!

----------


## asteraki_ed

έτσι πρέπει! να μην απογοητεύεσαι!
Ούτε πως θα καταλάβεις πως πέρσε ο καιρός και έτσι μαγικά με μιας θα γίνεις μια πεταλουδίτσα! (μου αρέσουν πολύ οι πεταλουδίτσες εξ'ού και το παράδειγμα!)
Πάμε γεράααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααααα με τσαμπουκά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Αμαλία τί να σου πω....! Σε έχω χάσει! ΝΤΡΟΠΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ετσι κάνουν? Μπράβο!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πάμε πάλι από την αρχή... Με ξαναπέταξε και έχασα το original μήνυμα μου...!  :Smile: 
Λοιπόν, είμαι πανέτοιμη για εξόρμηση! Ετοίμασα ρούχα (διαπίστωσα βασικές ελλείψεις αλλά μια φίλη έδωσε τις σωστές συμβουλές) και βαλίτσα με μαγιώ και τα λοιπά τσιμπράκαλα και είμαι έτοιμη να φύγω!!!!!!!!!
Πολύ χαίρομαι που αφήνω πίσω γραφείο και συναδέλφους (μην με πείτε κακιά... αυτοί όλοι μέρα ξύνονται και δεν τους νοιάζει τπτ εμένα γιατί να με νοιάζει???  :Smile:  ) Αποφάσισα να αποτοξινωθώ από οτιδήποτε και οποιονδήποτε μου χαλάει την διάθεση.... Μια εβδομάδα ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΣ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΗΣ! έχω όρεξη να κάνω πολλά μπάνια, να παίξω (όχι... μην πάει το μυαλό σας στο πονηρό..  :Big Grin: ) και γενικώς να περάσω όσο πιο όμορφα γίνεται! θα προσπαθώ να μπαίνω να τα λέμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!! η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο καλός μου δεν έχει ζυγαριά οπότε θα αναγκαστώ να ζυγιστώ την άλλη εβδομάδα. Αν τα καταφέρω καλά θα ήταν!

Ας πούμε και τί έφαγα σήμερα:
2 μεγάλα γεμιστά και μια φέτα τυρί τόστ 6π

Μην με ρωτήσετε γιατί μόνον αυτά... Δεν έχω ιδέα! Σίγουρα θα φάω και κάτι άλλο μέχρι το βράδυ. αν κατεβαίνει... ζεσταίνομαι και μου έχει κοπεί η όρεξη....

εσείς τι κάνετε?
Lidal?πως πας με την διατροφή? ελπίζω να πάνε όλα τέλεια για σένα γιατι βλέπω ότι πείσμωσες και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρεις!!!!
Geo? τα βρήκες όλα για τους πόντους? δεν πιστεύω να έχουμε κανένα θέμα?? δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με γλυκά και παγωτά?? τρώς κανονικά ε?
p_k! ανεβαίνω αύριο και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη! επιτέλους διακοπές!!! πήγες για μπανάκι σήμερα??
Αμαλία τί να πω... έχω αρχίσει να ανησυχώ!!!!!! τόοοοση πολλή δουλειά έχεις ακόμη?? δώσε ένα σημάδι ζωής!!!!!!!!! 

Αυτά παιδάκια μου γλυκά!!!!!!!!!!!! Πρέπει να φύγω τώρα γιατί δέχομαι πιέσεις για πα΄ραδοση του υπολογιστή! (θέλει να παίξει η μανα μου! είναι ΚΑΙ της τεχνολογίας!!!!!!!!!! )  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
θα μπω και πιο αργά ελπίζω να βρώ κάποιον από εσάς!!!!

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά !!!!!!!  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## p_k

asteraki, καλά να περάσεις, να αποτοξινωθείς από τους ρυθμούς της καθημερινότητας!!!
Οι διακοπές είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να φορτίζουμε τις μπαταρίες μας και να επανερχόμαστε στις υποχρεώσεις μας!!!
ΚΑΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ λοιπόν!  :Smile: 
Μόλις επέστρεψα από το μπάνιο και θα δω λίγη τηλεόραση!
Καληνύχτα!
Αύριο τα λέμε πάλι!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μικρή ζωηρή lidal είδαν καλά τα ματάκια μου???????????????????
έφαγες 3 παξιμαδια λαδιού και τα υπολόγισες 3π???????????????????
στα 2 είπαμε 3π και στα 3 πάλι 3 θα βάλεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????
εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε???????? ??????????????!!!!!!!! εκτός και αν όντως είναι πολύ μικρά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Κοίτα κακομοίρα μου να μη παραστρατήσεις στις διακοπές γιατί πάνω θα είμαι !!!! ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!  :Wink: 

Φιλάκια! Πωπω σήμερα δεν πρεπει να κοιμηθώ νωρίς! για να κοιμηθώ στο τρένο... να μην καταλάβω το ταξίδι...!!!!!!!! 
Φιλάκια πολλά  :Wink: 
Α! Να σας ενημερώσω ότι αύριο μεσημέρι φεύγω και περιμένω να ακούσω από όλους νέα!!!!!!!!!!!
π κ τί να λέμε τώρα............. ΘΑ ΛΙΩΣΩ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΓΩΤΟ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ στην ξαπλώστρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 

Σαν να με βλέπω......... χυμός, ψαθα και πετσέτα στο βότσαλο, βιβλίο και ήλιος.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Νιώθω ΘΕΑ!!!!!!! Φιλάκια και συγγνώμη αν αναστατώνω όσους αργούν να πάνε διακοπές ακόμη αλλά δεν κρατιέμαι!!! Πόσο ανάγκη έχω να ξεκουραστώ......!!!! Τέρμα τα Χρύσα στο γραφείο....(έτσι με λένε) Από Αύγουστο τώρα....!!!!!!  :Smile: 

Φιλιά πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Πάω τσατ να ξενυχτήσω.... αν θέτε ελάτε!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Τα λέμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

πωπω πολλά φιλιά σας έστειλα..... 
πρέπει να φυλάξω και μερικά.... για τις δύσκολες ώρες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  :P

----------


## lidal

Βρε αστεράκι μου γλυκό, τώρα φεύγεις που σε χρειάζομαι?
Ποιός θα με τσεκάρει τώρα στο μέτρημα??
Πουλάκι μου βόρεια ανεβαίνεις? Και γω στις 8 Αυγούστου Χαλκιδική θα'μαι! Νοερά θα είσαι κοντά μου και θα με επαναφέρεις στην τάξη!
Λοιπόν γράφω τι έφαγα χτες... Τώρα όποιον τα βλέπει ας με διορθώνει:
3 παξιμαδάκια: 3π
60γρ ανθότυρο: 2π
Καρπούζι: 0π
Ένα μεγάλο μπιφτέκι με ντομάτα: 6π
στο σπίτι 
ένα μικρό κομματάκι μπιφτέκι: 2π
Ένα τόστ με μία φέτα γαλοπούλα, 2 φέτες τυρί και λίγο βουτυράκι (υπερπαραγωγή!): 7π
Μισό ποτηράκι μίλκο: 1π

Για πείτε μου, είμαι σωστή?

----------


## asteraki_ed

θα είμαι μαζί σου! νοερά και θα σε βλέπω....! 
κοίτα λοιπόν να μην κάνεις καμία ατασθαλία!!!!!!!  :Wink: 

για το τοστ βάλε 6π
όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι οκ!
 :Smile: 
Μια χαρα είσαι keep walking!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  :P

----------


## lidal

Ευχαριστώ αστεράκι! Πότε φεύγεις για διακοπούλες?
Α ! Σκέφτομαι μέσα στο ΣΚ να κάνω μια μακαρονοφαγία (τρελαίνομαι για μακαρόνια). Θα βράσω μισό πακέτο (4π) θα τους βάλω μια κουταλιά βούτυρο (2), λίγο τριμμένο τυρί (2π) και θα το ευχαριστηθώ με σύνολο 8π!!!
Τι λες, να το κάνω? Και μέσα σ' αυτή τη μέρα θα φάω και τρία φρούτα που έχουν 0π!

----------


## asteraki_ed

να φας φρουτα όσα θες! και για μισό πόντο αν είναι πολλά δεν έγινε και τίποτα! φεύγω σήμερα στη μια και 30 ακριβώς!
φάε άφοβα όσα μακαρόνια νερόβραστα θες στο ένα γεύμα και μην σε νοιάζει! το έχω κάνει άπειρες φορές και λειτούργησε τέλεια!
Το βούτυρο τί το θές? δεν λέω ωραίο αλλά γιατί δεν φτιάχνεις μια σάλτσα ντομάτας με λίγο λάδι και με 3 π να είσαι χορτάτη μέχρι την άλλη μέρα??
θα τα ξαναπούμε και ότι θες ρώτα!
ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ: ΑΜΑΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ????????????????????????????????????????
Φιλάκια πολλά!!!  :Wink:

----------


## lidal

ναι θα βάλω και φρέσκια τριμμένη ντοματούλα μέσα 0π
Υπολογίζεις 3π το λίγο λαδάκι και 4π τα απεριόριστα μακαρόνια σωστά? Σύνολο 7π.
ʼντε αστεράκι καλές διακοπούλες! Καλά να περάσεις!

----------


## lidal

Λοιπόν γράφω τους χτεσινούς πόντους και αν μπει κανένας που έχει γνώση με τσεκάρει (τώρα που λείπει το αστεράκι):

3 παξιμαδάκια: 3π
λίγο ανθότυρο: 2π
καρπούζι: 0
σπανακόρυζο: 6π
2-3 τσίχλες: 1π
Γιαούρτι με μέλι και καρύδια: 5π
λίγο μίλκο: 1π
Σύνολο: 18π

Δεν πεινούσα παραπάνω για να συμπληρώσω τους 20π.

----------


## lidal

Και μία ερώτηση προς αυτούς που γνωρίζουν:
ένα τζιν τόνικ έχει 1,5π?
Σωστό ή λάθος?

----------


## lidal

Και ένα frappuccino caramel από τα starbucks 5 πόντους?
P_k που είσαι ? για πέσμου!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Είμαι στην πανέμορφη και πολύ ζεστή Θεσσαλονίκη και σας χαιρετώ!
Πάει, το αφήσατε τελείως το μαγαζάκι βλέπω!
Λοιπόν, δεν έχω τα τεφτέρια μου αυτή τη στιγμή για να δω το φρεντοτσίνο. Να ξέρεις ότι όλα τα σε τσινο εχουν πολλούς πόντους!!!! Καλύτερα να το υπολογίσεις σαν το μιλκ σεικ! τις τσιχλες μην τις υπολογίζεις καθόλου, δεν έχουν πόντους! για το γιαούρτι με το μέλι και τα καρύδια δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν δεν μου πεις πόσο μέλι και πόσα καρύδια έφαγες!!!!!!!!
Η μια δόση τζιν τονικ έχει 1,5 πόντο. τώρα τί σημαίνει μια δόση δεν ξέρω! δεν πίνω... 
Εγώ παίδες χθες έφαγα 4 κομμάτια πίτσα διαίτης (τυρί μιλνερ, γαλοπούλα, πιπεριά και μανιτάρια). Αν ξέρετε πόσο θα υπολογίσω το κάθε κομμάτι θα σας το χρωστάω χάρη! Σήμερα έφαγα 1,5 μπάλα βανίλια παγωτό (χειροποίητο σούπερ!) το οποίο το υπολογίζω στους 3π. Επίσης έφαγα 2 κομμάτακια πίτσα από χθες τα οποία δεν ξέρω πόσο έχουν... Είχα αποθηκευμένους 2 πόντους από προχθές και αν μάθω για την πίτσα θα έχω μια πλήρη άποψη για τα πράγματα!!!!!!
Αύριο ξεκινάει η εξόρμηση!!!!!!!! Να είστε καλά και να περνάτε καλά!!!!! Φιλάκια πολλά!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## lidal

Καλημέρα παιδάκια κι από μένα!
Καλή εβδομάδα!
Καλή εξόρμηση Αστεράκι!
Λοιπόν ενώ με φοβόμουν πολύ το ΣΚ λόγω μπάνιων και εκδρομών, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι τα πήγα εντελώς χάλια...
Το Σάββατο έφαγα περίπου 20 πόντους (λόγω ζέστης δεν πεινούσα καθόλου). Την Κυριακή λίγο τα "χάλασα" (για να μην πω τίποτα βαρύτερο.....). Ενώ το μεσημέρι στο ταβερνάκι ήμουν πολύ σωστή κι έφαγα σαλάτα, χταποδάκι στα κάρβουνα και καλαμαράκια (ούτε πατάτες τηγανιτές, ούτε ψωμιά, ούτε μια γουλιά μπύρα), το απόγευμα......... έφαγα ένα μεγάλο παγωτό και ενώ δεν είχα άλλους πόντους! Σίγουρα 10 πόντοι και ίσως παραπάνω το παγωτό .....
Τέλοσπάντων δεν πτοούμαι! Σήμερα για να ισορροπήσω την κατάσταση θα φάω μόνο 10 πόντους. 
Στην δουλειά έφερα ένα μεγάλο μπωλ με καρπούζι και όταν γυρίσω σπίτι θα φάω μακαρόνια με φρέσκια ντοματούλα και τίποτα άλλο. Και από αύριο συνεχίζω κανονικά.
Σας έπρηξα, το ξέρω αλλά δεν έχω να πω τον πόνο μου αλλού.....

----------


## lidal

P_k σε είδα πουλάκι μου που είσαι μέσα!
Για πέρνα κι από δω μια βόλτα να τσεκάρεις την κατάσταση και να απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά μου γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι έμεινα ολομόναχη και δυσκολεύομαι να αντισταθώ στο παγωτό!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
lidal, καθόλου δε μας έπρηξες, μη λες τέτοια πράγματα!  :Smile: 
Εδώ, ο ένας βοηθάει τον άλλο!
Πράγματι μπήκα για λίγο το μεσημέρι, αλλα πολύ βιαστικά!
Λοιπόν, για το τζιν τόνικ έχουμε τα εξής:
Το 1 ποτήρι τζιν (40ml) έχει 1,5 πόντο.
Το 1 ποτήρι τόνικ (200 ml) έχει 1,5 πόντο κι αυτό.
Το θέμα είναι πόση ποσότητα συνδυασμένων αυτών ήπιες.
Εγώ δεν τα πάω καλά με τα ποτά, οπότε δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω τις αναλογίες. Πόσο τόνικ αντιστοιχεί στη δόση του τζιν;
Υπολόγισε και βρες...
Για τον καπουτσίνο επίσης δεν ξέρω, τι ακριβώς περιέχει;
Επειδή δεν πίνω τέτοιου είδους "σύνθετους" καφέδες δεν έχω άποψη.
Για τα υπόλοιπα που ανέφερες, σωστά τα υπολογίζεις.

Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και όλα συνεχίζονται καλά: 79,9 κιλά.
Να είστε καλά, να περνάτε τέλεια και τα ξαναλέμε!

----------


## lidal

Γεια σου P_k , ευτυχώς με εμπνέεις και δεν τα έχω παρατήσει ακόμα........Και τα έχασες όλα και συντηρείσαι...
Έχω αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι λίγο γιατί μετά από μια εβδομάδα έχω χάσει μόνο ένα κιλό (κι αυτό τσίμα-τσίμα...).
Δεν το ήπια τελικά το τζιν τόνικ (αν και θα το υπολόγιζα 3 πόντους). Ούτε το φραπουτσίνο ήπια (και αυτό θα το υπολόγιζα σαν ένα μιλκσέικ για να είμαι σίγουρη..) .
Όμως έκανα ατασθαλεία το ΣΚ και έφαγα παγωτό..
Και επίσης ίσως για την πολύ μικρή μου απώλεια να φταίει ότι την Δευτέρα έφαγα μόνο φρούτα το πρωί και το απόγευμα πολλά μακαρόνια (αφού έχουν μόνο 4π) με λίγο βουτυράκι και φρέσκια ντομάτα και τα υπολόγισα 7π.....
Ίσως δεν πρέπει να ξαναφάω μακαρόνια, τι να πω?
Θα μου πεις θέλει υπομονή... έχεις δίκιο!
Έχεις καμία άλλη συμβουλή να μου δώσεις για να επιταχύνω την κατάσταση?
Κανέναν καλό συνδυασμό?
Να γράψω και τους χτεσινούς μου πόντους για να μου πεις την γνώμη σου:
Τρίτη
Καφές: 1π
3 παξιμαδάκια: 3π
Μιάμιση φέτα τυρί τοστ: 2π
ένα ροδάκινο: 0 
Ένα μεγάλο μπιφτέκι με ντομάτα: 6π
Ένα γιαούρτι 2% με μία κουταλιά μέλι: 3π
Ένα τοστ με τυρί, γαλοπούλα και λίγο βουτυράκι: 6π
σύνολο: 21 π
Σωστά?

----------


## ELENI33

Γεια σε ολους!
Ειμαι η ελενη και αν προσεξετε ειμαι συτη που ξεκινησε το τοπικ 1 χρονο πριν.

Ολο αυτο το διαστημα ειχα αφησει λιγο το θεμα βαρος - φυσικα δεν ακολουθουσα κανενα προγραμμα-η τουλαχιστον κανενα με επιτυχια- και αποφασισα να συνεχισω απο εκει που ειχα σταματησει...δηλ. απο την αρχη!

Θα προσπαθησω να γραφω εδω τι τρωω καθημερινα και αν κανω καποιο λαθος στους ποντους θα το εκτιμουσα αν με διορθωνατε!!lol

Οποτε αρχιζω .

Πρωι-1φλ.γαλα 1
2 κουτ. δημητριακα βρωμης με ξηρους καρπους 2,5

Μεσημερι - 1 πιατο μακαρονια με παρμεζανα και κοκκ.σαλτσα 10

μεχρι τωρα 13,5

για τοβραδυ θα δουμε.
Αποφασισα να τρωω 3 φορες την ημερα οσο κι αν καποιοι μου πουν οτι ειναι λαθος, γιατι αλλιως τρωω συνεχεια και χανω την μπαλα..υπολογιζω μεχρι 20 ποντους για αρχη για να ταρακουνηθω λιγακι γιατι ολο αυτο το διαστημα κοροιδευα τον εαυτο μου...

----------


## ELENI33

Συμπληρωματικα να πω οτι ο στοχος μου δεν ειναι να χασω μονο 10 κιλα αλλα πολυ περισσοτερα, δηλ. να φτασω στα 65, αριθμο που αγγιζα συχνα 4 χρονια πριν.
απλα για αρχη θελω να δω λιγο το τικερακι να γραφει 1kg lost...3kg lost...5 kg lost για να παρω λιγο θαρρος γιατι ειμαι πολυ απογοητευμενη απ' τον εαυτο μου..και φυσικα να σβησω το 8 μπροστα απο τη δεκαδα...

----------


## lidal

Ελενάκι καλημέρα! Να μπαίνεις να αλληλοβοηθιόμαστε.
Και γω μια από τα ίδια με σένα, είμαι 83 κιλά τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια (γέννησα 2 παιδάκια πολύ κοντά το ένα στο άλλο και μου έμειναν περίπου 17 κιλά!).
Και γω αυτό το 8 θέλω να φύγει από την ζυγαριά μου και το παλεύω από το Πάσχα (στα 87 τότε) και ακόμα δεν το έχω καταφέρει!

----------


## ELENI33

Ευχαριστω πολυ lidal!μακαρι να τα καταφερουμε!

Εχτες το βραδυ εφαγα:
1 αραβικη ζαμπον-τυρι-ντοματα 6 (ηταν πλουσιο το τυρι)

Οποτε χτες συνολο 19,5...20 πες.

Αυριο θα γραψω για τα σημερινα.

Καλη μας συνεχεια!

----------


## lidal

Εγώ σήμερα είμαι στο όριο να ξεφύγω.....
Από αύριο θα προσέξω και πάλι γιατί μου έμεινε μια εβδομάδα για τις διακοπές μου και πρέπει!!

----------


## ELENI33

Οι χτεσινοι μου ποντοι:

Πρωι - 1φλ.γαλα
2 κουτ.δημητριακα βρωμης

3,5

Μεσημερι- μακαρονια με τονο και παρμεζανα 10
3 σοκολατακια γαλακτος 3


Συνολο 16,5

Ξερω ειναι πολυ λιγοι αλλα ημουν τοσο κουρασμενη που το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να κοιμηθω....

Προχωραμε...

----------


## lidal

Κάτσε να γράψω και γω για χτες:
2 παξιμαδάκια: 2π
λίγο ανθότυρο: 2π
Καφές: 1π
Κρουασάν σοκολάτα (δεν άντεξα παιδιά!): 7π
Ένα μπούτι κοτόπουλο με μανιτάρια: 7π
Μια κουταλιά σούπας παγωτό σοκολάτα (λύσσαξα σήμερα!): 3π
Σύνολο: 22 π
Πάλι καλά με τόσο γλυκό που δεν ξέφυγα!

----------


## ELENI33

τελικα νομιζω πως το'χουν αυτες οι μερες...
κι εγω ξεφυγα σημερα...δεν μπορεσα να αντισταθω οταν αφου εγω ειχα φαει και ειχα κανονισει το στομαχι μου ηρθε στο σπιτι ντελιβερι με σουβλακια...(οχι απο μονο του φυσικα, το ετερον ημισυ ηθελε να δει ταινια....)

οποτε
Γαλα με δημητριακα 3,5
Μιλκο 0% 2

1 αραβικη 2
½ μεριδα φασολακια 5
Φετα 2


1 αραβικη 2
ζαμπον-τυρι 2

...και αν σταματαγα εδω θα ημουν ευτυχισμενη!

1,5 πιτα σουβλακι 12!!!

συνολο 30!!

Αχ, βαχ!!


Οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα την κυριακη προβλεπεται εξοδος..

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημερα!
χτες πηγα σχετικα καλα!

Γαλα με δημητριακα 3,5



2 αραβικες με λαχανικα-ζαμπον-φετα 10



1 αραβικη ζαμπον-λαχανικα-φετα 5
1 γιαουρτακι ακτιβια 2


Συνολο 20,5.

Σημερα εχει εξοδο....θα δουμε...

Αντε lidal, που εισαι?? συνεχιζουμε.....

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα,γουεϊτγουοτσεράκ α!
Βλέπω η παρέα μεγαλώνει εδώ μέσα(κι ας μικραίνει αντίστοιχα αλλού  :Wink:  )

P-k, είσαι,λέει,μέσα αυτή τη στιγμή.Πώς είσαι;Καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε...
Δε ρωτώ για τη συντήρηση.Θα ήταν προσβλητικό άλλωστε απέναντι σου...
Απ'ό,τι θυμάμαι δεν είχε διακοπούλες το πρόγραμμα...Πώς τα πάμε με τις ζέστες,
με τα κέφια,κλπ;"'Αδεια η πόλη,πού πήγαν όλοι" η πόλη μας;Για πες..Για πες...

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ι ΑΜ BACK!!!!!!!!!! Επέστρεψα δυστυχώς... ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!!!! πέρασα τέλεια στην Ουρανούπολη και μετά στην Αμμουλιανή.... Πολλά μπάνια, λίγος κόσμος, ξενύχτι (που λέει ο λόγος...) και πανέμορφα τοπία...!!!!!!! Δεν θα σας πω τί εφαγα στις διακοπές μου γιατί θα μου πάρει πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυ χρόνο. πιο γρήγορα θα σας πω τί δεν έφαγα!!!!!! ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ακόμη και ούτε θα ανέβω μέχρι την επόμενη Τρίτη. Κάτι μου λέει ότι πήρα αρκετά...
Τί να πω.... Τόση προσπάθεια κια τώρα πάλι από την αρχή.... Υπομονή,,, δεν το βάζω κάτω όμως.... Το πάθημα μου έγινε μάθημα...
Σας φιλώ γλυκά και θα τα πούμε ξανά σύντομα!!!!!!!!!!!
Καλή συνέχεια στους συνεπής και καλό κουράγιο!!!!!!! 
Φιλάκια πολλά!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημερα σε ολους!
Σημερα ντρεπομαι...δεν σας γραφω αναλυτικα τι εφαγα χτες αλλα μαζεψα καμμια 40αρια ποντους...

Ειναι κατι που συμβαινει παντα οταν 2-3 συγκεκριμενα ατομα της οικογενειας μας κανουν τραπεζι...μα παντα ομως...

Παω καθε φορα αποφασισμενη να τσιμπησω μονο και οντως αυτο εκανα χτες το μεσημερι...ομως τοο βραδυ πειναγα...
Γιατι ειναι αλλιως να φας αυτο που και θα σε χορτασει και δεν θα σε φορτωσει με ποντους και αλλιως να φας 1/3 του μουσακα και 1/3 του σουφλε και λιγο απο κοτοσαλατα με μαγιονεζα και 1/3 απο τον μπακλαβα..

οκ αν τα βαλεις κατω δεν εχεις ξεφυγει πολυ σε ποντους......εχεις ομως χορτασει?? οχι! και το βραδυ χτυπαει το καμπανακι...και αν το τραπεζι εχει γινει π.χ.στης πεθερας σου θα σου'χει φορτωσει και τα ταπερακια θες δεν θες....και φυσικα ολα αυτα ειναι νοστιμα...και σκαει η μπομπα!!

αυτο το σκηνικο επαναλαμβανεται 2 κυριακες το μηνα στανταρ....δεν εχω βρει ακομα τη λυση..

εσεις τι κανετε σε αντιστοιχες καταστασεις???

----------


## eleanna_ed

Δυστυχως και εγω καπως ετσι συμπεριφέρομουν! αλλα βρήκα την λύση! οταν παω σπίτι πεταω απευθειας το περιεχομενο του ταπερ οχι πλεον στο στομαχι μου αλλα στον καδο! εχω τυψεις -δεν λεω - αλλα απο το να χτυπιεμαι μετα... καλυτερα ετσι!!

----------


## dreamer_ed

Η λυση ειναι να φας αλλα οχι βουλιμικα...ειναι καλυτερα να φας απο το να καταπιεστεις..γιατι μετα σου μενει αποθημενο και ετσι το βραδυ βαραει το καμπανακι,και ειναι οτι χειροτερο αυτη η ωρα πουυ ο οργανισμος δεν κανει καυσεις οπως την υπολοιπη μερα.

----------


## lidal

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!
Και γω το ρήμαξα χτες!
Νιώθω ένοχη αλλά και αδιάφορη (πως γίνεται αυτό?)
Το Σάββατο όλα καλά αλλά χτες πρέπει να έφαγα και 50 πόντους!
Σήμερα θα την βγάλω μόνο με καρπουζάκι όχι για τιμωρία αλλά γιατί δεν μπορώ ούτε να το σκεφτώ το φαγητό!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας και πάλι!
Αφού ξεκουράστηκα και κοιμήθηκα αρκετά σκέφτηκα ότι πρέπει να ζυγιστώ αύριο πρωί και να υποστώ τις συνέπειες των διατροφικών μου ατασθαλειών! Οποτε αύριο το πρόγραμμα έχει ζύγισμα και αυστηρή παρακολούθηση πόντων.... Πρέπει την επόμενη εβδομάδα να αλλάξω δεκαδα ή αν όχι την επόμενη την μεθεπόμενη σίγουρα! Να χαιρετίσω την Ελένη η οποία είναι και ο "ιδρυτής" του υπέροχου αυτού τοπικ και η αφορμή της γνωριμίας μου με το σύστημα των πόντων του ww.
Ελπίζω να πας τέλεια και να επιτύχεις τον στόχο σου!!!
Λιντάλ βλέπω το τικεράκι δεν το άλλαξες παρόλο που έχασες 1 κιλό! κοίτα, υπολόγισε ότι κάθε εβδομάδα θα χάνεις περίπου ένα κιλό. Ειναι ακόμη αρχή αλλά θα δεις πόσα θα χάσεις σε 3-4 εβδομάδες και δεν θα το πιστεύεις! Πρόσεχε στις διακοπές... είναι πολλοί οι πειρασμοί... Σου εύχομαι να περάσεις τέλεια!!!!
Μην τα φοβάσαι τα μακαρόνια. δεν είναι αυτά που σου στέρησαν το παραπάνω χάσιμο. είναι απολύτως ασφαλές να φας μακαρόνια νερόβραστα και να τα υπολογίσεις 4π. στο λεω και στ υπογράφω κιόλας! μην τα παρατάς συνέχισε γερά και θα δεις διαφορά!!! Το παγωτό πρέπει να το υπολογίζεις 2π τα 45γρ. 
p_k μια χαρά σε βρίσκω να πηγαίνεις με την συντήρηση! όπως ακριβώς το περίμενα! πόσο ντρέπομαι που ξέφυγα από το πρόγραμμά μου στις διακοπές... δεν ήθελα να μπω καν να σας τα πω... αντε να δούμε τί θα δείξει η ζυγαριά αύριο και βούρ σην διατροφή πάλι....
Αμαλία και αδέσποτο σας έχω χάσει τελείως... ελπίζω να έχουμε νέα σας σύντομα!!!
Μιας και μπήκα να σας γράψω και τι εφαγα

το πρωί 2 φετες ψωμί τοστ με 30 γρ τυρί φέτα 4π
το μεσημέρι μελιτζάνες και μπάμιες στην κατσαρόλα κοκκινιστές με ελάχιστο λάδι 3π
30 γρ φέτα και 60 γρ ψωμί 2π+3,5π=5,5π
τώρα πίνω ένα ποτήρι τσάι παγωμένο το οποίο υπολογίζω στον 1π
σύνολο 14π
έχω υπόλοιπο 7π
σε λίγο θα κόψω ένα καρπούζι και μάλλον με βλέπω να τρώω αυτό και τπτ άλλο μέχρι αύριο το πρωί!!!!!!!

Σας φιλώ γλυκά  :Smile: 
μου λειψατε πολύ  :Wink:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

καλησπέρα κι από μένα,
ξέρω ξέρω χάθηκα και έριξα μαύρη πέτρα πίσω μου, αλλά πραγματικά μου ήταν αδύνατο να σας γράψω.
έχω πολύ δουλειά , λείπουν και με άδειες, πολλές αγκαροδουλειές μου έσκασαν, άστα να πάνε είναι είχα και μουσαφήρηδες στο σπίτι και δεν προλάβαινα ούτε από εκεί να μπω.
Κάποιες φορές κατάφερα και μπήκα αλλά κάθε φορά που ξεκίναγα να γράψω μήνυμα , όλο και κάτι προέκυπτε και δεν προλάβαινα να το τελειώσω.
Ελπίζω να μην συμβεί το ίδιο και τώρα.
Χαίρομαι για τα καινούρια μας μέλη και φυσικά τα καλωσορίζω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου.
Εύχομαι σύντομα να δείτε τα κιλά σας να σας αποχαιρετούν .
Ουπς, πάλι πρόβλημα, βγαίνω και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω να ξαναμπώ σε λίγο γιατί θέλω να σας πω για ένα τρικ που θα σας βοηθήσει να περιορίζεται την κρεπάλη των εξόδων.

----------


## lidal

Γεια σας κορίτσια κι από μένα!
Προσπαθώ ακόμα να αποσβέσω τους πόντους της Κυριακής, χτες έλεγα ότι θα φάω μόνο 10 αλλά έφαγα τελικά 17...
Δεν πειράζει...
Μέχρι στιγμής έχω φάει 3 ακτινίδια = 0 και μία μερίδα μπάμιες με πολύ λίγο λάδι = 4π στο σύνολο...
Ελπίζω να συνεχίσω έτσι.
Ναι αστεράκι, το σύστημα αυτό θα με βοηθήσει πολύ πιστεύω στις διακοπές γιατί η επιλογή είναι ελεύθερη και δεν θα αισθάνομαι καθόλου περιορισμένη...Για να δούμε!
Κορίτσια αύριο σας χαιρετάω, είναι η τελευταία μου μέρα στην δουλειά και επιστρέφω στις 31 Αυγούστου (ελπίζω στα ίδια κιλά!).

----------


## ANNEZINA

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ
ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ
ΕΧΑΣΑ 25 ΚΙΛΑ ΣΕ 4,5 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΤΡΩΓΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΤΡΑΤΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΠΕΙΘΑΡΧΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ
ΦΙΛΙΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλώς μας όρισες Αννεζίνα .
ΜΠράβο για την απώλεια των 25 κιλών.
Πες μας λίγα για σένα πόσα έχεις ακόμα να χάσεις?

----------


## ANNEZINA

ΤΑ 25 ΚΙΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ 
ΤΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΑ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΟ ΜΟΥ
ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΗΡΑ ΣΙΓΑ - ΣΙΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ
ΟΛΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΠΝΕΥΜΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΠΗΡΕ Η ΚΑΤΩ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΧΑΝΩ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΕΞΙ Κ.Λ.Π
ΟΜΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΗΡΘΕ Η ΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΒΑΛΩ ΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΖΙΝΑΚΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΟΡΤΣΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΟΥΣΤΑΝΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ 
ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΑΝ ΣΥΝΟΜΟΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΕΙΣ......ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΑΨΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ

----------


## dreamer_ed

Μπραβο αννεζινα...μας δινεις δυναμη,ετσι ειναι αρκει να θελεις!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Λοιπόν να σας πω και τα νέα μου,
το πρόγραμμα το συνεχίζω, φυσικά συνεχώς ξεφεύγω, μου λείπει και μένα η πειθαρχία, οι πειρασμοί πολλοί, γενικά το καλοκαιράκι μας αποσυντονίζει λιγουλάκι διατροφικά, κάτι τα παγωτά, κάτι τα ουζάκια και τα μεζεδάκια ιδιαίτερα τα τηγανιτά, όλο κυνηγώ τον στόχο των ημερήσιων πόντων. Δεν έχω χάσει κιλά όπως βλέπετε από το τικεράκι μου αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν πήρα κιόλας.
Βοηθά πολύ όμως η άσκηση. Αυξήστε τις δραστηριότητές σας. Κολύμπι, ρακέτες, περπάτημα, χορός οτιδήποτε σας κάνει να κάψετε τους παραπανίσιους πόντους-θερμίδες. Τουλάχιστον να μην φορτώσουμε κι άλλα κιλά.
Επίσης ένα πολύ αποτελεσματικό όπλο των ww, είναι η σούπα ww με μηδέν πόντους.
Έχω προσέξει πως δεν την χρησιμοποιείται. Εγώ πολύ και με έχει πολλές φορές σώσει. Μετά από Σ/Κ κρεπάλης που έχω φορτωθεί και 20 παραπανίσιους πόντους φτιάχνω χορτόσουπα αλά ww (υπάρχει η συνταγή στο τόπικ με τους πόντους) και την συντηρώ στο ψυγείο . Τα βραδυνά τα αντικαθιστώ με την σούπα αλλά και δύο μέρες τις εβδομάδας (όχι συνεχόμενες) το κυρίως γεύμα μου αποτελείται από σούπα, τριμμένη παρμεζάνα και δύο παξιμαδάκια κρίθινα τριμμένα ως κρουτόν καμία φορά και με την συνοδεία ενός βραστού αυγού (πρωτείνη). Αποτέλεσμα είναι πως δεν αφήνω τον οργανισμό να πεινάει, "ροκανίζονται" οι παραπανίσιοι πόντοι και χάνω αντί να πάρω κιλά. Σίγουρα η απώλεια δεν είναι η ίδια που θα ήταν αν δεν είχα ξεφύγει, αλλά τουλάχιστον η ζυγαριά μετακινείται προς τα κάτω και αυτό με κάνει να μην τα παρατάω από τύψεις.

Επίσης όταν ξέρετε ότι θα έχετε έξοδο που θα σας οδηγήσει σε διατροφικές ατασθαλίες, δοκιμάστε λίγο πριν φύγετε από το σπίτι να φάτε ένα γιαουρτάκι ή ένα πιάτο σούπα ww, ή ένα ποτήρι γάλα με δυο φρυγανίτσες. Θα μειώσουν το αίσθημα της πείνας και θα ελέγχεται καλύτερα τις ποσότητες που βάζετε στο πιάτο σας.

----------


## ANNEZINA

KOΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΦΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΗΚΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Αννεζίνα να σου ζήσουν τα αγγελούδια σου, όσο για τα κιλά μην σκας καθόλου. Σίγουρα με την βοήθεια της διατροφής ww γρήγορα θα τα αποχαιρετήσεις όλα τα παραπανίσια κιλάκια.
Το έχεις ξανακάνει το πρόγραμμα οπότε ξέρεις από πρώτο χέρι πως έχει αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Δείτε το πρόγραμμα σα παιχνίδι, αλλά κι ως μία ευκαιρία να αποκτήσετε πιο υγιεινές διατροφικές συνήθειες καθώς και να βάλετε την άσκηση στην ζωή σας.
Όταν πάμε σε μια καφετέρια ο fredocino και ο caputsino δεν είναι οι μοναδικές επιλογές.
Δοκιμάστε μία νέα γεύση τσαγιού, ένα χυμό, ελληνικό καφέ . Αν πεινάτε ή αν έχετε λιγούρα παραγγείλτε τοστ χωρίς βούτηρο, ή με τυρί και ντομάτα μόνο αντί για ολόκληρο κλαμπ σαντουιτσ, μία μπάλα παγωτού χωρίς σιρόπια και σαντιγύ, μία γρανίτα, επίσης πολύ καλή και χορταστική λύση είναι και οι φρουτοσαλάτες με φρέσκα φρούτα, σχεδόν όλες οι καφετέριες (αλυσίδες) έχουν.. 
Ή μοιραστείτε το αγαπημένο σας θερμιδογόνο γλυκό με μία φίλη σας ή με τον φίλο σας.
Φάτε το μισό και αμέσως φωνάξτε τον σερβιτόρο να πάρει το πιάτο από μπροστά σας αν κανείς δεν θέλει να το μοιραστεί μαζί σας.
Φτιάξτε ζελέ με γιαούρτι και φρούτα να έχετε στο ψυγείο για τις "δύσκολες" στιγμές της υπογλυκαιμίας.
Το ότι το πρόγραμμα είναι ευέλικτο δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να τα τρώμε όλα όποια στιγμή θέλουμε και σε όση ποσότητα θέλουμε. Στα ww δεν υπάρχουν απαγορευμένες τροφές. Απλά κάποιες τροφές συμπεριλαμβάνονται στο διαιτολόγιό μας με μικρότερη συχνότητα.
Τέλος ασκηθείτε όσο περισσότερο μπορείτε και με όποιο τρόπο μπορείτε.
Όλα τα παραπάνω τα έχω κάνει και έχω δει πως έχουν αποτέλεσμα γι' αυτό και σας τα γράφω.
Αρκεί την δεδομένη στιγμή την δύσκολη στιγμή να δείξουμε την πειθαρχία που έιπε και η Αννεζίνα παραπάνω. Δηλαδή όταν έχουμε στα χέρια μας τον κατάλογο να παραγγείλουμε για παράδειγμα αντί για παγωτό σικάγο (όργιο σοκολάτας) μία μηλόπιτα ή μία καραμελέ ή μόνο μία μπάλα παγωτού σοκολάτας και να αρκεστούμε σε αυτό.
Τις επιλογές μας πρέπει να αλλάξουμε και σιγά σιγά όλα τα άλλα έρχονται.
Καλή Συνέχεια σε όλους μας
Φιλάκια πολλά

----------


## lidal

Και μένα η γνώμη μου είναι ότι καλύτερη επιλογή από δίαιτα WW, δεν θα ταίριαζε το καλοκαίρι. Είναι δύσκολη εποχή (και ιδιαίτερα στις διακοπές) για να ακολουθείς προγράμματα αυστηρά. Ενώ με τους πόντους, επιλέγεις και ταιριάζεις τα πάντα όπως σε βολεύουν...
Για να δούμε, τα δικά μου τα χαϊρια θα τα μάθετε από 31 Αυγούστου που θα επιστρέψω, γιατί αύριο είναι η τελευταία μου μέρα στο γραφείο!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!

Τι κάνετε; Όλα καλά;
Μπαίνω καθημερινά και διαβάζω τα ποστ, αλλά έτυχαν πολλες δουλειές και δεν είχα το χρόνο να γράψω...
Καλωσόρισες asteraki από τις διακοπές σου!
Πέρασες καλά; Ξεκουράστηκες;
Μην αγχώνεσαι για τη ζυγαριά. Όταν δεν είμαστε αγχωμένοι το πρόγραμμα κυλάει πιο καλά και η απώλεια είναι μεγαλύτερη. 
Χαιρετώ επίσης lidal, ΑΜΑLIA, ANNEZINA, dreamer και ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα κανέναν ή καμία!
Καλά πάω κι εγώ, συνεχίζω να διατηρούμαι στα σωστά κιλά: Σήμερα, ημέρα ζυγίσματος, η ζυγαριά έδειξε 79,6 κιλά, δηλαδή απώλεια 300 γραμμαρίων σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα!
Καλό βράδυ σε όλους και όλες!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!!!!
Όλα καλά εγώ.... Ξεπέρασα το σοκ της ζυγαριάς χθες και επανέρχομαι ανανεωμένη και πιο δυνατή!!! Λοιπόν, η ζυγαριά έδειξε +2 κιλά και από 80.4 τώρα είμαι 82! ελπίζω να καταφέρω να τα χάσω μέσα σε κανένα 2βδόμαδο! Χαίρομαι που βλέπω ότι όλοι πάτε καλά και επίσης είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που επέστρεψε η Αμαλίτσα με τις νέες της χρήσιμες συμβουλές!!!! Σούπα εγώ το καλοκαίρι δεν μπορώ να φάω είνια η αλήθεια. Τα υπόλοιπα όμως θα τα ακολουθήσω!!! Πως περνάς μικρή μου, όλα καλά???? 
Πέρασα πολύ όμορφα σις διακοπές, ξεκουράστηκα να πω την αλήθεια! σε 20 και κατι μερες ξαναφεύγω για βόρεια πάλι!!! Σωστός ο π_κ, συνεχίζει ακάθεκτος!!!! Φιλάκια πολλά σε όλους και θα επανέλθω με το τι έφαγα σήμερα!!! 
Α! να καλωσορίσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου τα νέα παιδιά της παρέας!! Σας εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και ελπίζω να τα λέμε συχνά!!!
Λιντάλ μου, φεύγεις διακοπούλες ε???? άντε, καλή ξεκούραση και να γεμίσεις με γεμάτες τις μπαταρίες σου με θετική ενέργεια!! Φιλάκια πολλά σε όλους !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

P-k,
είσαι power!!!!

αστεράκι μου γλυκό,
καλώς ήρθες και με το καλό να ξαναφύγεις. 
Μην πτοείσαι με τα +2. Αν ξαναμπεις αμέσως στο πρόγραμμα το πολύ σε 10 μέρες θα έχουν φύγει.
Τα άτιμα τα κιλά!!! Πόσο γρήγορα μπαίνουν αλλά πόοοοοσο αργά βγαίνουν.


lidal,
σου εύχομαι να περάσεις υπέροχα στις διακοπές σου. 

Κι εμείς προβλέπετε μία βδομαδούλα ακόμα στα βόρεια στις αρχές του Σεπτέμβρη.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Λοιπόν, επανήλθα έτοιμη να σας περιγράψω τί εχω φέρει μαζί μου να φάω!
Έχω λοιπόν δίπλα μου ένα ταπεράκι (γυάλινο πήρα επιτέλους Αμαλίτσα!) το οποίο έφερα από το ψυγείο γιατί το στομάχι μου έχει αρχίσει να τραγουδάει από την πείνα!!!! Δύσκολο συνηθίζεις μετά τις διακοπές τα ωράρια διατροφής!!! 
Λοιπόν, το ταπεράκι μου έχει όλα τα καλούδια και το μετράω στους 10 πόντους!
Ξεκινάμε με καλαμπόκι φρέσκο το οποίο έφερε η γιαγιά από το χωριό χθες και το βράσαμε σε αλατισμένο νερό. το καθάρισα και κράτησα μόνο τα σπόρια του, το υπολογίζω 2,5π.
Μετά από πάνω έβαλα μια μεγάλη ντομάτα σφιχτή αγγουρωπή κομμένη σε κομματάκια σαλάτας (πάλι από την γιαγια στο χωριο) και δεν της βάζω πόντους. Στην συνέχεια, έκοψα και μια μικρή πράσινη πιπεριά η οποία μοσχοβολάει και ευχαριστώ πάλι την γιαγιά μου που τις έφερε (να σαι καλά βρε παππού με τα περιβόλια σου!). Από πάνω από όλα αυτά έκοψα 4 πράσινες σφιχτές ελιές σε κομματάκια στις οποίες θα δώσω 0 π γιατί δικαιούμαι 3*4=12 από αυτές χωρίς να χρεωθώ καθόλου σε πόντους. έτσι?? αν κάνω λάθος πείτε μου ε? Δεν τελείωσα ακόμη! Έβαλα λοιπόν μετά από όλα αυτά και γύρω στα 60 γρ τυρί φέτα αγοραστή (δυστυχώς ούτε αυτή ούτε οι ελιες ήταν χωριάτικες...) και την υπολογίζω 4π. Τέλος, πασπάλισα με αλάτι και λίγο ρίγανη, έβαλα και λίγο ξύδι και μιαμ μιαμ έτοιμο το γεύμα μου!!!!!
Δεν πήρα ψωμί μιας και έβαλα καλαμπόκι οπότε θεωρητικά είμαι καλυμένη!
Μμμμμ, έφτιαξα και ενα παγωμένο έτοιμο τσάι λεμόνι για μετά το γεύμα και είμαι κομπλέ!!!!
Αχ, σας αφήνω λοιπόν για να φάω γιατί δεν με βλέπω!!!!
Έχω υπόλοιπο 11 πόντους τους οποίους ακόμη δεν ξέρω πως θα τους καταναλώσω!!!  :Big Grin: 

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά και περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ASTERAKI,
super το ελαφρύ γεύμα σου.
Εγώ έχω φέρει μαζί μου γίγαντες , το αγαπημένο μου όσπριο.

Τώρα με την νηστεία έχω θέμα με το πρωινό γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιω γάλα.
Οπότε ανακάλυψα στα βιολογικά το γάλα από αμύγδαλο (σε σκόνη) που έχει περισσότερη βιταμίνη D από το αγελαδινό. Κι έτσι εφάρμοσα το πρωί και τρώω quaker με αμυγδαλόγαλο και παίρνω 4 πόντους.
Αν βάλεις και λίγη κανελλίτσα είναι σούπερ. ʼσε που με κρατά χορτάτη περισσότερη ώρα απ'ότι το γάλα με τα κορνφλείκς.

Αστεράκι τα ζαρζαβατικά του χωριού δεν συγκίνονται με αυτά που ψωνίζουμε από τον μανάβη ή από το σούπερ εδώ στην Αθήνα. Είναι πιο νόστιμα, πιο γλυκά και διατηρούνται το διπλάσιο χρόνο.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Φιλενάδα είσαι ακόμα μέσα?
Για πες μαύρισες? Έκανες πολλά μπανάκια?

----------


## asteraki_ed

ela!!! ela mesa sto tsat na ta poume!

----------


## asteraki_ed

σε περιμενω πάντως....

----------


## lidal

Γεια σου Αμαλίτσα, γεια σου αστεράκι!
Σήμερα είναι η τελευταία μου μέρα στο γραφείο και δεν έχω μυαλό για τίποτα...

----------


## asteraki_ed

α! ξεχασα να πω οτι εβαλα και 1 κουτ της σουπας λάδι στην σαλάτα!
ελα και εσυ στο τσατ να τα πουμε!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Μπηκα να πω βιαστικά μία ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ,
άδειο το μαγαζάκι μας.
Το καλοκαιράκι μας αποσυντόνισε εντελώς.
ʼντε να τελειώσουν οι διακοπές να ξαναμαζευτούμε

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΕ, τι γίνατε σήμερα?
Ουδείς, στο μαγαζάκι,
Λοιπόν γράφω τους πόντους μου μέχρι τώρα.
2 φέτες ψωμί τόστ μαύρο 2π
1κ.γλ. μαρμελάδα σπιτική άγλυκη 0,5 π
1κ.γλ βιτάμ λαιτ 0,5π
2 νεκταρίνια 0π

10 μικρές αραχνούφαντες φρυγανίτσες διαίτης από τα βιολογικά 3π
2 κ.σ. μελιτζανοσαλάτα αγιορείτικη 3,5π
1 μερ. γαύρο στο φούρνο 8π
Σύνολο πόντων 17,5

έχω αλλους 3,5 πόντους για το βράδυ γιατί το απόγευμα θα φάω μόνο μία φέτα καρπούζι.
Θα φτιάξω τώρα κι ένα ελληνικό καφεδάκι να το απολαύσω γιατί το πρωί δεν πίνω καφέ.

Σήμερα έφαγα πολύ νωρίς γιατί πείναγα. Το πρωινό ήταν φτωχό και δεν με κράτησε. ¨Η κάνω καύσεις κάτι που σημαίνει πως σύντομα θα δω διαφορά στη ζυγαριά. Μακάρι!!!

Φιλάκια σε όλους

----------


## ELENI33

Καλησπερα σε ολους!

Μετα απο 3 ημερες "κραιπαλης" ξαναμπαινω στο προγραμμα και ελπιζω να μην ξεστρατισω πολυ στο εξης..

Οποτε γραφω τους χθεσινους μου ποντους.

Γαλα με δημητριακα 3,5


Μακαρονια με παρμεζανα 5

½ γιοτοπια 1,5


3 φετες ψωμι τοστ 3
Λιγο φιλαδελφεια κ λιγο βραστο κοτοπουλο 3


Συνολο 16

Μετα απο τα 40αρια που χτυπησα λογικο μου φαινεται!

σημερα το πρωι ειδα και μικρη απωλεια αλλα θα περιμενω λιγο ακομα για να αλλαξω το τικερακι...

καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ
βαρέσαμε διάλυση μου φαίνεται!!!

Ελένη 33 μην απογοητεύεσαι. Συνέχισε δυναμικά. Πάντα προκύπτουν ατασθαλίες που μας πάνε λίγο πίσω. Το θέμα είναι να μην τα παρατάμε
Κι εγώ χθες βράδυ είχαμε έκτακτη έξοδο και ξέφυγα λίγο και φόρτωσα επιπλέον 10 πόντους. Σήμερα χορτόσουπα και 1 ώρα γυμναστική για να τους ροκανίσω. Αύριο είναι ημέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα και ελπίζω να δω διαφορά στη ζυγαριά.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά! όντως χαθήκαμε όλοι... ! καιρός λοιπόν να το διορθώσουμε και αυτό!!!
Ελένη, μην πτοείσαι με την ατασθαλία. λογικά αν είσαι συνετή τις επόμενες μέρες μέχρι να ζυγιστεις θα δεις και απώλεια! ισως λίγο μικρότερη αλλά πιστεύω πως θα δεις!!
Αμαλίτσα με τις σούπες σου!!!!!!!! Είμαι σίγουρη ότι αύριο θα δεις να φεύγει το 7 από τη ζυγαριά και θα το πανηγυρίσουμε! αντε να δουμε και το δικό μου 8 πότε θα φύγει και δεν θα ξανάρθει! Λοιπόν, συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά και μέχρι τον νεο χρόνο η διαφορά θα είναι τεράστια!!!!!!!! Εγώ με την διατροφή καλά πάω, χθες έφαγα λίγο πίτσα όμως την οποία δεν μου εχει απαντησει ποτε κανεις πόσο την υπολογίζω περίπου... αν θέλετε δωστε μου τα φωτα σας. εβαλα 7 πόντους στο κομμάτι που έφαγα αν και μου φαίνεται λίγο!  :Wink: 
ʼντε να ξαναμαζευτούμε στα γνωστά τα λημέρια γιατί....  :Smile: 
Α! Βρε Αμαλία, τελικά την μετατόπισες την επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος? με έχεις μπερδέψει!!  :Wink: 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά και ελπίζω να έχουμε καλά νέα από όλων την επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος!
Καλό κουράγιο παίδες και πολύ χαμόγελο! Μας χρειάζεται πολύ για να βλέπουμε τα άσχημα πράγματα πιο όμορφα!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Φιλάκια πολλά!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

asterakiiiiii kalhmera  :Big Grin:

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημερα σε ολους!!

Αμααλια και αστερακι σας ευχαριστω πολυ για την συμπαρασταση! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το παρακανα-κυριως με πιτσα και παγωτο- αλλα παρολα αυτα σημερα το πρωι ειδα μια μικρη απωλεια! Το ατιμο το καλοκαιρι τι μας κανει!

οι ποντοι μου εχτες.

Γαλα με δημητριακα 3,5

2 τοστ με φιλαδελφεια κ βραστο κοτοπουλο 9

4 μπαλες παγωτο 10

συνολο 22,5

Υ.Γ. Γιατι δεν μπορω να βρω τα smilies? πρεπει να κανω καποια ειδικη ρυθμιση στο προφιλ μηπως?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ASTERAKI MOY,
όχι δεν μετατόπισα την ημέρα του ζυγίσματος. Σάββατο ζυγιζόμουν πάντα.
Με βολεύει αυτή τη μέρα να ξεκινάω την διατροφική μου εβδομάδα γιατί πάντα τις ατασθαλίες τις κάνω Σ/Κ οπότε έχω 5 μέρες μπροστά μου να ροκανίσω όλους τους παραπανίσιους πόντους.

Για την πίτσα που λες ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω να σου πω. Την απλή (τυρί ντομάτα) ένα κομμάτι το έχει 3,5 πόντους και το ένα κομμάτι από πίτσα σπέσιαλ το έχει 6ποντους. Ισως μία ενδιάμεση τιμή να είναι μία ασφαλής προσέγγιση. Ας πούμε 4,5 ή 5 πόντους για το κάθε κομμάτι πίτσας διαίτης. Εσύ θα κρίνεις.
Εγώ πάντως όταν παραγγέλνω πίτσα πλέον μόνο με τυρί και λαχανικά (μανιτάρια, πιπεριά, φρέσκα ντομάτα). Μ'αρέσει καλύτερα να πω την αλήθεια και υπολογίζω 3,5 πόντους το κομμάτι.

Ελένη33,
ασκήσου, όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς. Αν έχεις κοντά σου θάλασσα μη χάνεις ευκαιρία. Το κολύμπι κάνει κυριολεκτικά θαύματα.
Ούτε εγώ τα έχω βρει τα smiles, μάλλον δεν έχει

Καλημέρα Ζωήτσα

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλά έκανα μάλλον και υπολόγισα 7 πόντους γιατί ήταν και μεγαλούτσικο το κομμάτι και η πίτσα είχε αρκετά πράγματα πάνω....!! 
Καλημέρα ζωήτσα μου! ελπίζω να είσαι καλά!!!!!!
Ελένη είδες? είχες και απώλεια! απλώς η αλήθεια είναι οτι χρειάζεται λίγη προσοχή με τους πόντους...!!! 3 μέρες κρεπάλης δεν ήταν και λίγο!!! στην περίπτωσή σου όμως δεν υπήρξε επίπτωση μεγάλη!!! Συνεχίζουμε γερά λοιπόν και πάμε για τα καλύτερα!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Σήμερα έφερα μαζί μου μακαρόνια νερόβραστα με κόκκινη σάλτσα και πράσινη πιπεριά (4π+4π=8π) και λίγο τριμμένο τυρί το οποίο υπολογίζω στους 2π και έτσι οι πόντοι μου από το μεσημεριανό είναι 10! 
Επειδή χρωστάω από την πίτσα 7π, θα κοιτάξω να τους απομακρύνω σήμερα ή το πολύ αύριο. ΘΕΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ!!!!!! 
Σε λίγο θα ζεστάνω την μακαρονάδα μου και θα φάω..! γιαμι! Λοιπόν, σας φιλώ γλυκά και να σας πω ότι αν πάτε πάνω στα smilies που εχουν βαλει αλλοι στα ποστ τους σας δειχνει πως μπορείς να βγάλεις τις φατσούλες. Δηλαδή αν πάτε πάνω στο :  :Smile:  θα δείτε ότι για να το βγάλετε πρέπει να πατήσετε άνω κάτω τελεία και ) 
Δεν εχω βρει άλλον τρόπο και ελπίζω να βοήθησα! φιλάκια και τα λέμε μετάααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααα!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
ΑΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΘΑ ΜΠΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΣΑς ΓΡΑΨΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑΑΑΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

καλημέραααα
Μόλις ζυγίστηκα και η απώλεια ήταν 400γρ.
αισίως κατέβηκα στα 69,6 κιλά και αλλάζω και ημέρησιο στόχο πόντων, γιατί αλλάζοντας δεκάδα μειώνουμε κατά μία μονάδα.
οπότε τώρα πρέπει να λαμβάνω 20 πόντους ημερησίως.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και καλό Σ/Κ

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!
Τι κάνετε; Χαθήκαμε είναι η αλήθεια, παρόλο που μπαίνω καθημερινά!
Περισσότερο όμως ασχολήθηκα με το chat, με αποτέλεσμα να μη γράφω εδώ...
Αμαλία, συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια! Πολύ καλή ήταν, μια και κατέβηκες και δεκάδα. Σημαντικό αυτό, γιατί τονώνει και το ηθικό! 
Εγώ τα πάω πολύ καλά, η διατροφή μου είναι υγιεινή, δεν στερούμαι τίποτε, απλώς προσέχω τις υπερβολές. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι κάθε Τρίτη (ημέρα ζυγίσματος) να βλέπω ότι διατηρούμαι στο σωστό βάρος.
Για όσους ακολουθούν το πρόγραμμα για αδυνάτισμα, εχω να πω το εξής:
Καλό είναι να είμαστε προσηλωμένοι στον τελικό στόχο, που είναι τα κιλά που θέλουμε να φτάσουμε. Μη μένουμε όμως μόνο εκεί, μη βλέπουμε μόνο τον τελικό σκοπό, αλλά και τους μικρότερους, καθημερινούς στόχους, που η εκπλήρωσή τους θα μας οδηγήσει στο μεγάλο.
Δηλαδή πρέπει κάθε μέρα να προσπαθούμε να είμαστε στο όριο των πόντων και να μην το ξεπερνάμε. Είναι ο επιμέρους στόχος αυτός. Αν κάθε μέρα πάμε καλά, θα έρθει η στιγμή που η ζυγαριά θα δείξει το επιθυμητό βάρος.
Ποτέ βιασύνες και σπασμωδικές κινήσεις.
Ζύγισμα μόνο μία φορά την εβδομάδα για να μη φορτωνόμαστε με άγχος, θετική διάθεση, αρκετή κίνηση, νεράκι και φυσικά ημερολόγιο.
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αμαλίτσααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!! συγχαρητήρια πολλά πολλά για την απώλεια και για την αλλαγή δεκάδας!!! Όλα πήραν τον δρόμο τους προς την τελική ευθεία!!!! Πολύ χάρηκα!  :Wink:   :Smile: 
Π_κ μια χαρά σε βρίσκω και σενα! Σωστός και συνεπής όπως πάντα δίνεις το καλό παράδειγμα σε όλους!!  :Smile: 
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτά που γράφεις περί επίτευξης των επιμέρους στόχων το οποίο θα οδηγήσει και σε επίτευξη του τελικού. αυτό άλλωστε είναι δεδομένο! αγάλι αγάλι γίνεται η αγουρίδα μέλι!!!! νομίζω πάντως πως όλα τα γουειτγουτσεράκια είναι συνετά και μετρημένα και πάνω από όλα δεν βιάζονται!! εεεεεεεεεεεεε???????????  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Εγώ λοιπόν σήμερα έφαγα το πρωί 3 φρυγανιές με 30 γρ τυρί 2π+2π=4π
και το μεσημερι ντομάτες με αυγά και τυρί (καγιανά) το 1/3 αυτού που έφτιαξα και είχε 6π
1 φέτα ψωμί 70 γρ 3π 
σύνολο μέχρι τώρα λοιπόν 13π.
χρωστάω ακόμη και 5π από την πίτσα αρα εχω ακόμη 3π να καταναλώσω! 
Θα βγώ έξω με κάτι φίλες και δεν θελω να ξεφύγω! θα πιω μια κοκα κολα zero με πολύ πάγο και λεμόνι! δροσιστικό και απολύτως αθώο. σε θερμίδες μόνο γιατί κατά τ'αλλα η κοκα κολα είναι ότι πιο ανθυγιεινό υπάρχει....
Για το βράδυ θα φάω λίγο καρπουζάκι με τυρί! το αγαπημένο μου!!!!!!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά και μην χάνεστε (για μερικούς μερικούς το λέω που ξεχνιούνται στο τσατ και δεν μας γραφουν καθολου!!  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  )
Πλακίτσα κάνω μην μου θυμώσεις!  :Smile: 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά και πάλι μπράβο βρε Αμαλία!!!!!!!!
ΠΑΜΕ ΓΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΣΑΜΠΟΥΚΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Nα μαι και πάλι! από το πρωί στον υπολογιστή και μόλις τώρα κατάφερα να μπω να σας γράψω!
Λοιπόν, όλα βαίνουν καλώς. πολύ καλώς θα έλεγα...  :Smile: 
έχω κάνει κάτι κλεψιές στο κοίταγμα της ζυγαριάς αλλά δεν ντρέπομαι καθόλου γιατί βλέπω ότι όλα πάνε μια χαρά και τα 2 κιλά μάλλον θα φύγουν πιο εύκολα από ότι περίμενα!
Σήμερα ξύπνησα κατά τη μία και μισή (είχα πολλά χρόνια να κοιμηθώ έτσι..!  :Big Grin: ) και έστρωσα επιδερμίδα!  :Big Grin:  
Μόλις σηκώθηκα λοιπόν, ξεκίνησα δουλειά και στον υπολογιστή (άτιμα μηχανήματα :P) και κατά τις 2.30 έφαγα μια σαλάτα ντομάτα ανακατεμένη με βλήτα αι ξύδι και μια κουταλιά της σούπας λάδι 3π
έφαγα επίσης 2 μπιφτέκια περίπου 100 γρ ζυμωμένα με ψωμί 5π
και 3 πατατούλες ψητές 2π
έστειλε και η γιαγια σύκα από το χωριό που είναι η αδυναμία μου και έφαγα 2 οπότε δίνω άλλον έναν πόντο!
χθες τελικά με τις φίλες μου εκτός από την κοκα κολα έφαγα και μια σαλάτα ρόκα κοτόπουλο με ντρεσινγκ μελι μουσταρδα και της δινω 7π. ευτυχώς που εφαγα αυτο γιατι οι αλλες σαβουρωσαν κατι κλαμπ....δεν μου εκανε και ιδιαίτερη αίσθηση που έτρωγαν... πάλι καλά έχω αρχίσει να συνέρχομαι από τις διακοπές!  :Wink: 
έχω υπόλοιπο για σήμερα άλλους 5π.
περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!!!!!
φιλάκι πολλά πολλά!!!!!
π-κ, σε χάσαμε τι εγινε?
πας για μπανια?  :Smile:   :Smile: 
φιλάκια πολλά πολλά  :Smile:  :P

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> 
> π-κ, σε χάσαμε τι εγινε?
> πας για μπανια?


Γιατί με χάσατε;
Εδώ είμαι!  :Smile: 
Καλά πας asteraki, έτσι μπράβο! Συνέχισε να είσαι σωστή και τυπική στο θέμα διατροφής και όλα θα πάνε περίφημα!
Όσο για τα μπάνια... πρέπει να πω ότι δεν είμαι και πολύ της θάλασσας εγώ. Αφού τις περισσότερες φορές που πηγαίνουμε οικογενειακώς για μπάνιο, ούτε καν μπαίνω στο νερό.
Προτιμώ να περπατάω πολύ στην παραλία, μ' αρέσει το περπάτημα!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Απαπα!!!!!! δεν μπαίνεις σην θάλασσα? μα πως είναι δυνατόν με τέτοιες παραλίες που έχετε να μην λαχταράς να μπεις και να βουτήξεις και να πλατσουρίσεις σαν παπι???????  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  
χμ.... η αλήθεια είναι ότι με το περπάτημα γυμνάζεις εκτός από το σώμα και το μάτι!!!!!!!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Ειλικρινά, είμαι στον υπέρτατο και απόλυτο βαθμό ένα παπί που λατρεύει τη θάλασσα και το νερό!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Αν καμια μέρα βρεθούμε τυχαία στην ίδια παραλία χωρίς να το ξέρουμε και δω έναν τύπο να κόβει βόλτες στην παραλία περα δωθε, τότε σίγουρα θα είσαι εσύ ε??????????  :Smile:   :Smile:  :P  :Wink:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέραααα και καλή εβδομάδα,
βρε πόσο γέλασα με τα πειράγματά σου αστεράκι μου,
ακούς εκεί με το περπάτημα στην παραλία γυμνάζεις και το μάτι!!!!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
P-K μου, μην πτοείσαι άστην να λέει

----------


## NADINE_ed

'Ωστε τσατιάζεσαι συχνά πλέον,Πικέι!Μόνο εμείς δε σε πετυχαίνουμε και το ότι πλέον δε μπαίνουμε στο τσατ 
είναι απλή λεπτομέρεια,που δεν αναιρεί τη γκρίνια για την παραμέληση,που υφιστάμεθα από μέρους σου!

Αμαλίτσα μου,μια χαρά τσαφτσουφιάζεσαι,βλέπω!Αλλ άξαμε και δεκάδα...ωραιότατα προχωράμε!
Εμ...άμα περνάς καλά στις διακοπές σου,όπου σε φροντίζουν όπως σου αξίζει,είναι ένα πρώτης τάξεως πουσάρισμα!

Αστερόπαπο, αν δεν έχει ταψί με λουκουμάδες στο χέρι ο πάνω κάτω παραλιάκιας,τότε δεν αποκλείεται να είναι ο Πικέι...
ʼμα δούμε ένα μελιτζανί κοριτσάκι,που δε βγαίνει από τη θάλασσα,παρόλο που του φωνάζει η μαμά του,θα είσαι μάλλον εσύ;
Αστεράααααααααααααακι!Φτά ει,παιδί μου!Βγες έξωωωωωωωωωω!Θα πουντιάσεις!Αστεράααααακι! Φτάνει καλεεεεεεεεεεεέ!!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by ELENI33_
> 
> Υ.Γ. Γιατι δεν μπορω να βρω τα smilies? πρεπει να κανω καποια ειδικη ρυθμιση στο προφιλ μηπως?


Χαιρετώ τη δημιουργό αυτού του τόπικ,εξαιτίας του οποίου ενσωματώθηκαν αξιόλογα μέλη στο φόρουμ και την παρέα μας!
Χαίρομαι πολύ που γύρισες και σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη κι επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια σου! Στο δια ταύτα τώρα:

Χωρίς το κενό ανάμεσα στα δύο σύμβολα,που βάζω τώρα για να φανεί η συντόμευση στο πληκτρολόγιο,έχουμε και λέμε :

: ) =  :Smile: 

: ( =  :Frown: 

; ) =  :Wink: 

: P = :P

: D =  :Big Grin: 

: o =  :Embarrassment: 

: cool: =  :Cool:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αμαλίτσααααααααααααααααα!! !!!!!! Ασε να τον πειράξουμε, ένα και μονάκριβο τον έχουμε!!!  :Smile: 
Ναντίν μου ετσι ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι μόνο που αντί για μελιτζανί βάλε την λέξη μελανούρι και είσαι μέσα!!!!! Έτσι, με ψάχνουν όταν πάμε για μπάνιο!! Πόοοοοοοοοοσο μ'αρέσει να τσαλαβουτάω σαν την πάπια δεν λέγεται!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
εμ.... και όχι κοριτσάκι! ολόκληρος κορίτσαρος είμαι !!!!!!!!!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  :P
ειλικρινά χρωστάμε πολλά στην Ελένη που μας έφερε κοντά και μας έκανε μια ομάδα που κάνει μαζί εναν αγώνα που σύντομα θα αποφέρει καρπούς!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Nα σας πω πως σήμερα έφερα μαζί μου 2 μπιφτέκια και λίγα βλήτα να φάω που υπολογίζω στους 5 π! Να πω την αλήθεια ξεκίνησα και με 3 φρυγανιές το πρωί αλλά έφαγα μια θεαματική τούμπα που τις έχασα στο δρόμο!!!!!!! Τα γονατάκια μου γίναν μπλε μαρεν!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Ευτυχώς σε ακτίνα 3 μέτρων δεν ήταν κανείς και έτσι μάζεψα τα κομμάτι αμου και πάλι προς την δόξα τραβώ!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:  :P
εσείς, τί νεα? όλα καλά ελπίζω για ολους ε? 
Φιλάκια πολλα πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Nadinaki, να μπαίνεις να μας γράφεις. Μας λείπει η παρέα σου. Και τί ωραία που τα γράφεις!!!!
Η φιλενάδα μου η Νεφέλη τι κάνει? έχεις νέα της?
Τον αλλο μήνα θα ανέβω Ξάνθη για τις γιορτές παλιάς πόλης. Αχ πάλι θ'αναστενάξουν οι ψησταριές και τα σουβλάκια.


KAHMENO asteraki moy,
τι τούμπα ήταν αυτή μωρό μου!!!! Οι φρυγανίτσες σκόρπισαν????
Περαστικά στα γονατάκια σου.

Εγώ τα χάλια μου έχω σήμερα. Περιμένω την ακατανόμαστη από στιγμή σε στιγμή και είμαι να με κλαιν οι ρέγγες.
Μαύρο το ματάκι, απίστευτος πονοκέφαλος, με πονά η μέση μου και τα γονατά μου και όταν αρχίσει κι η κοιλιά τότε θα ρθει να δέσει το γλυκό!!! Το μόνο καλό είναι που δεν θέλω τίποτα μα τίποτα να φάω.
Κι ας έχω φασόλια ξεσπιριστά, τα κόκκινα για μεσημεριανό.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Πάντως έχω κι εγώ ψύχωση με την θάλασσα.
Επειδή έχω ένα θεματάκι στα γόνατα ο ορθοπεδικός έχει συστήσει να κάνω μπάνιο μόνο με βατραχοπέδιλα για να γυμνάζονται καλύτερα οι τετρακέφαλοι. Τελευταία όμως απόκτησα κι άλλο αξεσουάρ..... τη μάσκα με τον αναπνευστήρα.
Κάποιες φορές ξεχνιέμαι κιόλας και προσπαθώ να την φορέσω πάνω από τα γυαλιά ηλίου!!!! :Big Grin: 

Μωρέ μόνο το μαχαίρι μου λείπει για να είμαι ίιιιιδια η ΟΥΡΣΟΥΛΑ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ στην ταινία του Τζειμς Μποντ στη σκηνή που βγαίνει από την θάλασσα. Καλέ Φτυστήηηη είμαι σας λέω  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: :P

----------


## NADINE_ed

Η φιλενάδα σου η Νεφέλη είναι μια χαρά στα πάτρια εδάφη και ύδατα,ενόσο αναμένεται να επιστρέψει όχι μόνο στην Ξάνθη,
αλλά σιγά σιγά και στα φορουμέρη μας,για να τηρήσει τον όρο του συμβολαίου,που πριν καμία ώρα υπογράψαμε,
σύμφωνα με το οποίο εγώ θα έκανα μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια να μειώσω την έλξη που ασκώ στη γη εφόσον εκείνη 
επιστρέψει και μας γράφει καθημερινά,κυριολεκτικά πλέον!Τώρα ποιός θα το πληρώσει με αίμα το συμβόλαιο αυτό,θα δείξει...
Προς το παρόν,διακοπεύουμε κι οι δύο,εκείνη δια της απουσίας της κι εγώ δια της ασυδοφαγίας μου!
ʼσχετο:Τι είναι τα φασόλια χωρίς ακμή;Αυτά τα άσπρη πέτρα ξέξασπρη,που λες;Πρώτη φορά τα ακούω...

----------


## asteraki_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> ʼσχετο:Τι είναι τα φασόλια χωρίς ακμή;Αυτά τα άσπρη πέτρα ξέξασπρη,που λες;Πρώτη φορά τα ακούω...


xaxaxa!!!!!πραγματικά είσαι απίστευτη!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Σε ευχαριστώ Αμαλίτσα μου κλαψ! ακόμη πονάω!!  :Frown: 

Τι ωραία περιγραφή είναι αυτή που μας έδωσες βρε ούρσουλα???????? χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Nadinaki,
τα ξεσπιριστά φασόλια είναι τα φασόλια χάντρες. Στα βόρεια δεν τα πολυτρώτε γιατί κι η πεθερά μου δεν τα μαγειρεύει ποτέ παρόλο που είναι πολύ νόστιμα.
Είναι αυτά που βρίσκονται μέσα σε κοκκινωπό περίβλημα όπως τα φασολάκια τα πράσινα. Βγάζεις τα σποράκια από το κόκκινο περίβλημα που το πετάς και μαγειρεύεις μόνο τα σποράκια με ντοματούλα. Είναι πολύ νόστιμα και με λίγους πόντους.

Αστεράκι,
είμαι ίδια η Ούρσουλα αν αλλάξω χρώμα μαγιώ (λευκό) , βάψω το μαλλί ξανθό και βάλεις και μπόλικη φαντασία για το ύψος και την κορμάααααρα της Ούρσουλα.:P  :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

xaxaxaxaxaxa!!!!!!!!! να σαι καλά Αμαλίτσα μου με τα καλά σου!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Δηλαδή με τόοοοοοοοοσες λίγες αλλαγές φτυστή θα είσαι!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Σε ζηλεύω Ούρσουλα!!!!!  :Smile: 
Τότε κρίνεται αναγκαίο να ξανασυστηθούμε!
Από εδώ και πέρα κομμένα τα Αμαλίτσα και τα συναφή! 
Ούρσουλα θα σε λέω!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ELENI33

Καλησπερα! σας ευχαριστω ολους asteraki, NADINE κ Αμαλια για τη θερμη υποδοχη και για το οτι κρατατε το τοπικ ζωντανο μετα απο τοσο καιρο! Αν δεν ησαστε εσεις και καποια αλλα μελη οπως ο p_k το θεματακι θα ειχε προ πολλου ξεχαστει... Εγω σας ευχαριστω λοιπον περισσοτερο που σας βρηκα παλι και με βοηθατε να ξαναξεκινησω...

Αυτες τις μερες ειχα καλεσμενους στο σπιτι - οποτε υπηρχε λιγη δυσκολια να κρατηθω στους ποντους μου..απο σημερα ομως ξαναμπηκα στους ρυθμους μου! :Wink: 

Ναντιν μου σ'ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια με τα σμαιλις!  :Smile: 

Παντως κοριτσια σας παραδεχομαι! Δεν κολλατε να πατε θαλασσα! Εγω απο περυσι το αποφευγω με διαφορες δικαιολογιες γιατι στ'αληθεια νιωθω πολυ ασχημα...βλακεια μου το ξερω αλλα ετσι νιωθω...Ποσα αραγε θα κερδιζαμε στην καθημερινοτητα μας αν δεν μας καταδυναστευαν τα ερημα τα κιλα... Ακομα και η επιλογη ρουχων ειναι ολοκληρη μελετη..το χρωμα το κοψιμο...μηπως και μαζεψουμε κανενα κιλακι...καλυψη-αποκρυψη τα ρουχα...

αστερακι ελπιζω να μην χτυπησες! πανε και οι φρυγανιτσες ρε γμτ!

----------


## asteraki_ed

θα τον εχει πιασει λόξυγγας τον καημένο τον π_κ !!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Μέτρα π_κ σε πόσ πόστ έχουμε αναφερθεί σε σένα!!!! αχ! είδες?! :P
Ελένη δεν νομίζω πως κατάλαβες καλά!!!!!!!! Η υπερβολική έκθεση στο νερό και η παρομοίωση με την πάπια αποσκοπούσε στην ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση όταν βρίσκομαι παραλία! Μπαίνω όταν δεν κοιτάζει κανείς και βγαίνω όταν σχεδόν όλοι έχουν φύγει!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
με αποτέλεσμα βεβαιως βεβαίως τα χέρια μου να είναι λες και τα μούλιαζα μια ολοκληρη βδομάδα στην σαπουνάδα!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Από την άλλη, σκέψου και το άλλο! υπάρχει λόγος να ντρεπόμαστε εμείς? ΟΧΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ!!! ας μην με κοιτάνε όσοι χαλιούνται με την εικόνα μου! έχω τον άντρα μου εγώ να με θαυμάζει και να με λέει δελφίνι! (αυτό γιατί το λέει δεν έχω τολμήσει να ρωτήσω... ακόμη!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: )
Το φιλοσόφησα φέτος! Τέρμα οι ντροπές! Εμπρος για μια προσπάθεια που θα με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα με μένα...! Προσπαθώ τουλάχιστον να το σκέφτομαι έτσι και νομίζω τα καταφέρνω αρκετά καλά !!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
ΕΜΠΡΟΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΗΣ WEIGHT WATCHERS KOPELOYDES, σουτάρετε και σπάστε τα δοκάρια!!! Μπορούμε να κάνουμε το καλύτερο!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> 
> ΕΜΠΡΟΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΗΣ WEIGHT WATCHERS KOPELOYDES, σουτάρετε και σπάστε τα δοκάρια!!! Μπορούμε να κάνουμε το καλύτερο!!!!!!!!!!!


ΑΕΚάκι το αστεράκι μας; Αφιερωμένο! --->Ο ΥΜΝΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΕΚ (Αχ!Οι αναμνήσεις ξαναγυρίζουνε...αχ...)

----------


## asteraki_ed

έεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεετσι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  με τη μια το έπιασες!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
με συγκινείς!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
αν και έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου για την καταλληλότητα ενός τέτοιου τραγουδιού για μια τέτοια ομάδα τί να κάνω!!  :Wink:  ΜΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΟΜΑΔΑ! 
είμαι φίλαθλος και όχι οπαδός..... για να μην παρεξηγηθω ε????????!!!!!!!!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## ELENI33

asteraki μαζι σου! :Wink: 

κι εγω φιλαθλος της ιδιας ομαδας!

Παμε!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Σαν πολλές να μαζεύτηκαν οι γουεϊτγουοτσεραεκτζούδες.. .
Κι αναμένουμε και την επιστροφή σύντομα και μιας ακόμα,υπόψιν!
ʼμα η πρώτη διδάξασα είναι κιτρινόμαυρη και κιτρονόμαυρος είναι 
και ο καλύτερος μαθητής της(κι ας είναι ΑΡΗΣ αντί για ΑΕΚ)
τότε τα χρώματα της σημαίας του τόπικ αυτού κατοχυρώθηκαν:





Όπου αστέρι ---> W ...Γιατί πώς να το κάνουμε;Είστε αστέρια!Οι γνώστες photoshop ας βάλουν στη σημαία και τα αρχικά...
Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω κάποια που μόνο μου τάζει...Λόγια κι όχι έργα...Τέλος πάντων...αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία...

Αν θέλουμε κάτι πιο εθνικοφρονιστικό,πιο κοντά στην πατρίδα,αλλά με τα ζητούμενα χρώματα :





Αν και νομίζω πως σας ταιριάζει καλύτερα μία σημαία πιο ιπποτική,με το μεσαιωνικό της κάστρο και τα όλα της!Ναι,κατέληξα:

----------


## p_k

Πωπω, έχει ξεφύγει λέμε η συζήτηση!!!  :Smile: 
Έπιασαν την κουβέντα οι γυναίκες και δεν σταματούν (και καλά κάνουν!)  :Wink: 
Πήγαμε και σε ποδοσφαιρικά επίπεδα, ε;
Όμως δεν βλέπω κάτι για τη δική μου ομάδα, τον Απόλλωνα Καλαμαριάς! Γιατί;;;

----------


## AMALIA_ed

δεν το πιστεύωωωωω!!!! Γήπεδο το κάναμε το φόρουμ!!! :Big Grin:  
Κι εγώ παιδιά την ίδια ομάδα υποστηρίζω!!! Kαλέ πως τα καταφέραμε και μαζευτήκαμε όλες εδώ??? Μήπως να βάζαμε το δικέφαλο αετό ως σήμα κατατεθέν του τόπικ μας???? :Wink:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

asteraki ki eleni,
εμένα δεν με "χαλάει" καθόλου κι αν με κοιτάνε . Το συνήθισα πλέον. Κι όταν ήμουν "κορμάρα" (λέμε τώρα) πάλι με κοίταγαν λόγω των ουλών που έχω από επεμβάσεις στο στομάχι και στα πόδια. Τώρα θα προβληματιστώ που θα με κοιτούν για την παραπανίσια κυτταρίτιδα??? απα πα πα, άστους να κοιτάνε. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> δεν το πιστεύωωωωω!!!! Γήπεδο το κάναμε το φόρουμ!!! 
> Κι εγώ παιδιά την ίδια ομάδα υποστηρίζω!!! Kαλέ πως τα καταφέραμε και μαζευτήκαμε όλες εδώ??? Μήπως να βάζαμε το δικέφαλο αετό ως σήμα κατατεθέν του τόπικ μας????


Όχι!Δε γίνεται!Δεν είναι δυνατόν! ΚΑΙ η Αμαλία χανουμάκι;
Δώσε θάρρος στο χωριάτη να σ'ανέβει στο κρεβάτι η πρόταση σου όμως,Αμαλία μου!
Ας κρατήσουμε τα προσχήματα κι ας μη βάλουμε τον δικέφαλο,λέω εγώ
κι εκτεθούμε στο googlάρισμα ΚΑΙ σ'όλους τους ΑΕΚτζήδες...
Τρεις σημαίες σου πρότεινα!Καμία δε σου κάνει άπληστο κορίτσι;

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Πωπω, έχει ξεφύγει λέμε η συζήτηση!!! 
> Έπιασαν την κουβέντα οι γυναίκες και δεν σταματούν (και καλά κάνουν!) 
> Πήγαμε και σε ποδοσφαιρικά επίπεδα, ε;
> Όμως δεν βλέπω κάτι για τη δική μου ομάδα, τον Απόλλωνα Καλαμαριάς! Γιατί;;;


Έλα,παραπονιάρη! Μπορεί κανείς να σου χαλάσει χατήρι εσένα,ειδικά εδώ μέσα στο βασίλειο σου; 

Ορίστε και ο τεμέτερον ύμνος σου --->ΥΜΝΟΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ ΠΟΝΤΟΥ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΙΑΣ

----------


## p_k

Μη δίνετε σημασία στα υποθετικά σχόλια που κάνουν οι άλλοι στην παραλία. Σιγά, καλύτεροι είναι εκείνοι;
Χθες, για πρώτη φορά μετά από 6 μήνες συντήρησης, κυριολεκτικά για 1η φορά, έκανα μια σοβαρή παρασπονδία: λαχτάρησα να φάω κάτι αλμυρό και για κακή μου τύχη στο ντουλάπι της κουζίνας είχε φουντούνια πώς τα λένε αυτά...
Πάει ένα ολόκληρο σακουλάκι!
Και μετά έφαγα δύο μικρά κομμάτια μπακλαβά...
Δεν κρατήθηκα, άνθρωποι είμαστε.
Και θυμήθηκα μια συμβουλή από τα WW που έλεγε ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, αν πρόκειται για μία μόνο φορά, να μην καταπιέζουμε τον εαυτό μας, γιατί μετά η κατάσταση θα χειροτερέψει. Είναι καλύτερο δηλαδή να ενδώσεις μια φορά σε έναν διατροφικό πειρασμό, γιατί ο οργανισμός θα ικανοποιηθεί και θα συνεχίσεις καλύτερα το πρόγραμμα.
Προσοχή, δεν μιλάμε για τεράστιες ποσότητες, αλλά για κάτι που ίσα ίσα θα ικανοποιήσει τη λιγούρα της στιγμής.
Λόγω τιμής, είναι η πρώτη φορά που μου συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο, από το Μαιο του 08 που ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα.
Μετά τον μπακλαβά, νόμιζα ότι έφαγα 1 ολόκληρο βόδι!
Εν τω μεταξύ αύριο είναι μέρα ζυγίσματος.
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά!
NADINE, σ' ευχαριστώ για τον τεμέτερον τον ύμνον!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Οποίος ξεπεσμός,Πικέι!Δεν έχω λόγια για το πρώην πρώτυπο μας!
ʼκουσ'εκεί "φουντούνια,πώς τα λένε αυτά..."!Εδώ εμείς έχουμε κατεβάσει
την tasty και τα Γιάννενα κι εσύ να μην ξέρεις καν πώς λέγονται;
Για έλα μήπως η διαφήμηση αυτή φρεσκάρει λίγο τη μνήμη σου:

--->ΧΑΡΥ ΚΛΥΝ : ΦΟΥΝΤΟΥΝΙΑ

----------


## p_k

Χαχαχα!
Πού τα βρίσκεις βρε Nadine όλα αυτα;
Είσαι απίστευτη!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

FOYNTOYNIAAAAA
αχ τα αγαπημένα μου. Ούτε και θυμάμαι από πότε έχω να τα βάλω στο στόμα μου!!!
Πάντως προτιμούσα να φάω και δεύτερο σακουλάκι φουντούνια παρά μπακλαβά.
Τι να κάνουμε έχουμε και τις αδυναμίες μας.

Ναdinaki,
έχεις δίκιο για τη σημαία. Μην εκθέσουμε και την ομάδα!!!

Σας αποχαιρετώ για σήμερα,
Τα λέμε αύριο
Φιλάκια πολλά

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πολύ καλημέρα σας!!!!!! όλα καλά ελπίζω!!!!!
Πολύ κίτρινο έπεσε στο τόπικ και χαίρομαι!  :Wink: 
Λοιπόν λοιπόν, έχω να σας ανακοινώσω κάτι ευχάριστα νέα....  :Smile: 
Σήμερα επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος και..... η ζυγαριά έδειξε 80.600!!!!!!  :Big Grin: 
Τί χαρά! Από την επόμενη ελπίζω να δω και το 7 και σε κάποιους μήνες και το 6 και.....
Πολύ φόρα πήρα!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
π_κ, δε νομίζω να δεις καμία αλλαγή στην ζυγαριά σήμερα. Για μια φορά όπως λες και συ δεν έγινε και τίποτα! Φουντούνια είναι αυτά... ποιος μπορεί να αντισταθεί???!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Ο μπακλαβάς δεν μου πολυαρέσει οπότε χάθηκε βρε παιδί μου ο κόσμος να φας ένα μιλφέιγ να χαρούμε και μεις???????  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Για την Ναντίν τί να πω.... Μας φτιάχνει το κέφι με τις ατάκες και τα αφιερώματά της!!!!!  :Wink: 
Ούρσουλα καλή μου, πότε γυρίζεις την νέα σου ταινία? Μπορώ να έχω ένα αυτόγραφο???  :Big Grin: 
Μμμμμμ, μια κουβέντα είναι το να μην ντρέπεσαι στην παραλία! Να σας πω ότι ακόμη και στα 59 που ήμουν πάλι είχα ένα θέμα.... Ντλέπομαι....  :Embarrassment: 
Κατά τ'άλλα αισθάνομαι αρκετά ανανεωμένη γεμάτη ενέργεια.... Με βοήθησε και η χθεσινή μου βόλτα.. ʼδεια η Αθήνα και τί καλά που είναι.... Φτάνεις όπου θες(λέμε τώρα!  :Wink:  ) το πολύ σε 30 λεπτά!!!!
Περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!!!! 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά σε όλους !!!!!!
Καλή μέρα να έχουμε γεμάτη ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

asteraki,
τι σούπερ νέα είναι αυτά!!!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟ, ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟ για την σούπερ απώλεια
Όσο για τη φόρα, μιά χαρά φόρα πήρες. Έτσι δυναμικά προχωράμε. Σύντομα το αποχαιρετάς το 8.

Κι εγώ θυμάμαι στα 53 κιλά μιά Θεά ήμουν κι όμως "τρωγόμουν" με τα ρούχα μου και ένιωθα χοντρή και ντρεπόμουν να βγα στην παραλία. Τελικά κανείς ποτέ δεν είναι ευχαριστημένος με την εικόνα του.

Σήμερα είμαι η Ούρσουλα που βαδίζει σκυφτή και σκυθρωπή, αφού νιώθω πως ξεκολλάει η μέση μου.
Πολύ με πονάει, εύχομαι να είναι από την ακατανόμαστη και να μην μου προκύψει κανά λουμπάγκο καλοκαιριάτικα.

----------


## asteraki_ed

σιγα βρε δεν σε πηραν και τα χρονια! ακου λουμπαγκο!!!!!!  :Big Grin: 
τι να κανουμε, εμεις οι γυναικες ειμαστε γεννημενες για τα δυσκολα!
υπομονη Ουρσουλα!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Θα περάσει!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:  :P
δεν ειναι θεμα οτι εβλεπα τον εαυτο μου παχυ απλως ντρεπομαι τα κοιταγματα...ειδικα τα αντρικα!  :Smile: 
ειτε τα καλοπροαιρετα ειτε τα κακοπροαιρετα!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ASTERAKI,
κάνεις κάποια άσκηση ή το παλεύεις μόνο με διατροφή?
Εγώ τελευταία έχω τεμπελιάσει πάλι :Frown:  λίγο το κολύμπι με σώνει

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ασε, και εγω εχω χαλαρώσει....! Δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ η γυμναστική να πω την αλήθεια. άντε να κάνω λίγο ποδήλατο και απλώς αποφεύγω ασανσερ και τέτοια.... σκαλες και παλι σκαλες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μόνο διατροφή λοιπόν και που και που ξεκλέβω λίγη ωρίτσα από την τεμπέλικη διάθεσή μου για ποδήλατο με καμία φίλη μου στα πέριξ!!!!!!!! Μην αγχώνεσαι λοιπόν, έχεις συμπαραστάτη στην αποχή απο την γυμναστική!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
asteraki, συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια!!!
Πολύ χαίρομαι που έχεις ανεβασμένη την ψυχολογία και όλα πάνε κατ' ευχήν!
Μπράβο σου και συνέχισε έτσι!
Γρήγορα θα κατεβεί κι άλλο η ένδειξη στη ζυγαριά!
Στη δική μου περίπτωση όμως, επιβεβαιώθηκε ο νόμος της φύσης που λέει ότι οι ατασθαλίες έχουν αντίκτυπο.
Δυστυχώς και χθες βράδυ έφαγα γλυκό (συγκεκριμένα 4 λουκουμάδες), μαζί με 1 μπάλα παγωτό.
Αποτέλεσμα των ατασθαλιών του διημέρου ήταν η ζυγαριά να δείξει σήμερα, ημέρα ζυγίσματος, ακριβώς 81 κιλά.
Θα μου πείτε είναι μέσα στα όρια, θα μου πείτε δεν φαίνεται επάνω σου και έτσι είναι.
Αλλά έχω ξεπεράσει το όριο των +2 κιλών από το στόχο και όπως λέει το πρόγραμμα, όταν ξεπερνάμε τα +2 κιλά επανερχόμαστε για λίγο στο πρόγραμμα αδυνατίσματος.
Ο στόχος μου ήταν τα 78 κιλά. Έφτασα στα 77,9, επομένως τα +2 κιλά είναι στα 79,9. 
Αυτό είναι το όριο για εμένα.
Είμαι μέχρι εκει; ΟΚ!
Το ξεπερνάω; Ξανα πρόγραμμα μέχρι να φτάσω 79,9 ή πιο κάτω.
Ξεκίνημα λοιπόν σήμερα, ελπίζω για μόνο 1 εβδομάδα, μια και πιστεύω ότι ένα μέρος από τα 1,4 κιλά που έβαλα είναι κατακράτηση υγρών.
Πάμε στα βιβλιαράκια και κάνουμε το ερωτηματολόγιο:
δικαιούμαι 28 πόντους.

Σήμερα έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί σικ. για τοστ
με 30 γρ. κρέμα σοκολάτα So Real light
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα με 1% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

7,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 20,5 π.

Να είστε καλά και ...προσοχή στους διατροφικούς πειρασμούς!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

καλά εγώ η γαϊδούρα ούτε ένα ευχαριστώ δεν έχω πει για τα τόσα μπράβο που μου έχετε πει!ευχαριστώ!
π-κ νομίζω πως η ένδειξη στην ζυγαριά είναι απολύτως πλασματική!
δεν γινεται να εβαλες περίπου 2 κιλά μέσα σε μια μέρα. Μην τρελαθούμε κιολας! καλό που αντιδράς τόσο άμεσα αλλά μην αγχώνεσαι! γαι 4 λουκουμάδες μια μπάλα παγωτο ένα μπακλαβά και φουντούνια. Όλα αυτά μαζί μπορεί να είναι τα σουβλάκια που έφαγα μια μερα και την επόμενη εχασα κιολας. απλως είναι σίγουρη η κατακράτηση υγρών θα δεις!!!!!!! σε 3 μέρες ξαναζυγίσου!  :Wink:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

p-k,
συμφωνώ με το αστέρι μας. Μη σκας, όντως σε 3 μέρες θα έχεις πέσει 1 κιλό.
Πάντως καλά κάνεις που δεν το αφήνεις. Αν είχαμε κάνει κι εμείς έτσι τότε που έπρεπε δεν θα ήμασταν τώρα σ'αυτό το σημείο.
Αλλά όταν είδα το πρώτο κιλό έιπα δεν βαριέσαι θα το χάσω, μπήκε το δεύτερο κιλό πάλι δεν βαριέσαι είπα. κι έτσι μπήκαν και τα υπόλοιπα και τώρα παλεύω με 16 κιλά, ευτυχώς τα 4 φύγανε.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αχ βρε Ούρσουλά μου (  :Big Grin:  ελπίζω να μην σε ενοχλεί!) πόσο δίκιο έχεις!
Αν κάθε μία και ένας από εμάς έκανε ότι και ο αγαπητός π-κ, δεν θα κάναμε τόσο μεγάλο αγώνα....!!!  :Wink: 
Είμαι έτοιμη να πάω να γυμναστώ μιας και μου το θύμησες σήμερα...! Πήρα σέλα σιλικόνης για ευνόητους λόγους και είμαι έτοιμη να κάνω αισθητή την παρουσία μου σε όοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολη την γειτονιά!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Έφαγα βέβαια από πριν 3 φρυγανιές και 4 ελιές πράσινες και λίγο τυρί φέτα για να έχω κάτι να κάψω...!!! (όχι πως δεν μου περισσεύει λίπος για να καεί αλλά λέμε...  :Big Grin:  )
Το μεσημέρι έφαγα μια μεγάλη και πολύ χορταστική σαλάτα απο κάποια αλυσίδα γνωστή για τις φρέσκιες σαλάτες της (ο Θεός να τις κάνει δηλαδή) με μαρούλι (άσπρο και κόκκινο), καλαμπόκι, κρουτον, κοτόπουλο ψητο λίγη παρμεζάνα και σως μελι μουσταρδα. δεν την εφαγα όλη φυσικά γιατί κάπου στη μέση έβλεπα αστράκια και να μην πω και τι άλλο είδα και σας φρικάρω τελείως οπότε την παράτησα την πέταξα και δεν θα ξαναφάω από εκεί δεν το συζητώ. όλο ευτράπελα μου συμβαίνουν τον τελευταίο καιρό και αναρωτιέμαι αν έχω κανένα μαγνητάκι πάνω μου μου ασκεί έλξη σε όλες τις κακοτοπιές!!!! αλλά........ δεν μασάμε είπαμε  :Wink:  
Πάμε λοιπόν γερά να κάψουμε ότι πήραμε από την σαλάτα-τρομάρα της- και φυσικά να μοιράσουμε χαμόγελα στους γείτονες που θα είναι στα μπαλκόνια!!!  :Smile:  :P
αν και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι.... δεν ξέρω και πολλούς!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Τέρμα τα χαζά μου, σας φιλώ και σας "απειλώ" ότι θα ξαναγυρίσω πιο αργά!!!!!!!!! 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ELENI33

Μπραβο αστερακι!
Πολυ ενθαρρυντικο! 

Οι χτεσινοι μου ποντοι
Γαλα με δημητριακα 3,5

Σαλατα με ψητα λαχανικα 9?


1 κουλουρακι κανελλας 1

2 παξιμαδια 2
Φετα 2
Λαδι 2

Γαλα με δημητριακα 3,5
Συνολο 22,5

Να βαλω κ τους ποντους τους σημερινους?
Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα σταματησω εδω..


Γαλα με δημητριακα 3,5

Καρμποναρα 15

4 κουλουρακια 4


συνολο 22,5

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!
Σήμερα Τετάρτη (πόσο μου αρέσει η Τετάρτη...  :Smile:  ) και αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι πόσο γρήγορα έχουν περάσει 10 εβδομάδες και 1 μέρα από τότε που ξεκίνησα την διατροφή! Θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να είχα φτάσει τα 78 με 77 κιλά και είμαι μόλις στα 80.6. χμ..... ξεκίνησα να το σκέφτομαι και να προβληματίζομαι αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα επίσης ότι στις δισκοπές πήρα περίπου 2 κιλά οπότε πήγα σχεδόν 2 εβδομάδες πίσω και έτσι είμαι μία ή άλλη!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που όλα πηγαίνουν καλά και ο καιρός περνάει χωρίς να νιώθω καμία στέρηση και έχω καταφέρει να χάσω 6.5 κιλά!!!! είπαμε.... σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν και αυτό με κάνει να νιώθω τόσο μα τόσο γαλήνια!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink: 
Αν υπολογίσω τον μέσο όρο, τότε μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι χάνω περίπου 640 γρ την εβδομάδα. Τέλειος ρυθμός!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν ακάθεκτοι για τα καλύτερα!!!!!!!!! :P
Μέχρι τα 78.3 που είναι και ο πρώτος στόχος έχω ακόμη 2 βδομαδούλες και ίσως και περισσότερο! Με την επίτευξη του πρώτου στόχου πάμε βούρ για το 70 και μετά.... ποιος με πιάνει!!!!!! Ήδη νιώθω μια Θεά!!!!!!!! (μην με κοροϊδέψετε γιαυτό αλλά έχω αποκτήσει πολύ μεγάλη αυτοπεποίθηση ότι θα τα καταφέρω αλλά δεσμεύομαι ότι αυτή τη φορά θα κάνω την διαφορά και θα φτάσω μέχρι το τέλος και δεν θα ξαναφήσω τον εαυτό μου να παρασυρθεί σε κρεπάλες και ανόητες κοιλιοδουλοφαγίες!!!!!!!!!! )
Επίσης σκέφτομαι πόσο πιο όμορφο είναι όταν μπορώ επιτέλους να πω ότι ελέγχω εγω για πρώτη φορά εκείνο το κομμάτι του εγκεφάλου μου που με οδηγεί στην υπέρμετρη κατανάλωση πολλών τροφών ταυτόχρονα. άλλες φορές μάλλον δεν μπορούσα να πατήσω πόδι και να πω ΤΕΛΟΣ, αφού χόρτασες σταμάτα. Τωρα είναι αλλιώς! και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα υπάρχουν και θα υπάρξουν μέρες που θα φάω κάτι παραπάνω ή πολύ παραπάνω γιατί θα το ζητά ο οργανισμός μου αλλα ακομη και τοτε θα ειμαι πολυ περηφανη που την άλλη μερα θα ξέρω τον τρόπο να το φέρω στα ίσια του. και σε αυτό παιδιά με έχετε βοηθήσει πολύ. σε όλη την προσπάθεια που κάνω και στον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι πάνω σε αυτά με έχετε βοηθήσει να καταλάβω πολλά και σας οφείλω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ!!!!
Τέλος το πολύ μπλα μπλα, ξεκινά μια ακόμη όμορφη μέρα, μια περιπέτεια...!!!! μια μέρα που είναι το λιθαράκι για τις καλύτερες που έρχονται!!!!!!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά και περιμένω νέα!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΑΣΤΕΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ,
640γρ απώλεια την εβδομάδα είναι πολύ καλός ρυθμός. Μεταφράζεται σε 2,5 κιλά περίπου το μήνα ή σε 15 κιλά στο εξάμηνο. Δηλαδή με την αυγή του καινούριου χρόνου εσύ θα βρίσκεσαι ήδη στα μέσα της 6ης δεκάδας. Πααααρα πολύ καλά. Κι όλα αυτά χωρίς πεινα και άγχος.

Επίσης δεν σε βοηθάμε μόνο εμείς για να πραγματοποιήσεις αυτό το ταξείδι προς τον καινούριο σου εαυτό, αλλά κι εσύ με τη θετική σου σκέψη μας βοηθάς, μας παρακινείς, μας ξεσηκώνεις για να έιμαστε όλοι μαζί συνταξειδιώτες. Μία ευχάριστη παρέα που μοιράζεται τα άγχη της, τις αγωνίες της , τι επιτυχίες αλλά και τις αποτυχίες
Εμπρός λοιπόν ελεφαντάκι μου προχωράμε εμπρός δυναμικά, με κέφι.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αμαλίτσα μου!!!!! (το Ουρσουλα μου δεν μαρεσει!  :Big Grin: )
Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά για όλες και όλους! όλοι εδώ μέσα την ίδια λαχτάρα έχουμε! να φτάσουμε στο τέρμα! το σημαντικό είναι ότι ταξιδεύουμε παρέα και έτσι ούτε μακρύ θα μας φανεί το ταξίδι ούτε και θα βαρεθούμε!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Σήμερα είχα και γω τις επισκέψεις που περιμένεις και εσύ και είμαι λίγο περίεργα αλλά οκ! κλείνω τα μάτια μου και ταξιδεύω στο 2010 που θα είμαι 20 κιλά ελαφρύτερη!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
και έτσι ξεχνιέμαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## funny

για καποιον που δεν εχει επισκευτει τα ww και δεν ξερει το προγραμμα τους ειναι ευκολο να ξεκινησει με καποιες οδηγιες δικες σας.εγω ξεκινησα αρχικα με εναν διαιτολογο για να εχω εναν "μπαμπουλα" πανω απο το κεφαλι μου η καλυτερα για το στομα μου ,ακολουθουσα το προγραμμα του και τον 1ο μηνα εχασα 4 κιλα-καλα ειναι μου ειπε- τον επομενο 2 και τον επομενο 1 .μετα σταματησα να πηγαινω λογω διαφορων καταστασεων.Δεν τα εχω παρει εδω και 2 μηνες τρωω περιπου αυτα που μου ελεγε αλλα τωρα λογω διακοπων ταχω κανει λιγο μανταρα.Μπορω λοιπον να ξεκινησω μονη μου το προγραμμα των ww.εεεεε?

----------


## asteraki_ed

εννοειται και μπορεις! μπες στο weighwatchers points διαβασε και ξεσηκωσε ολα οσα σου χρειαζονται και εισαι ετοιμη!!!!!!!!!!!! για οτι χρειαστεις ειμαστε εδω και σε λιγους μηνες θα εισαι ολοκαινουρια!!!!!!! του κουτιου!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
καλως μας ορισες λοιπον και καλη αρχη!!!!!!
το θεμα με τους διαιτολογους μην το θιξω γιατι θα νευριασω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ASTERAKI,
καλέ που πήγε το Ούρσουλα???? το βαρέθηκες πάνω που το συνήθισα??? :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ Ο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ούρσουλά μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
τι κανεις για πες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

funny,
καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.
Όπως σου είπε το αστερι της παρέας, βρες το τόπικ weightwatchers points. Eκτύπωσέ το για να έχεις τους πόντους των φαγητών, κάνε το ερωτηματολόγιο για να βρεις πόσους πόντους πρέπει να λαμβάνεις ημερησίως αγόρασε κι ένα μικρό μπλοκάκι για να καταγράφεις τι τρως καθημερινά(ημερολόγιο) και ξεκίνα αύριο κιόλας. Εύκολο είναι. Στην αρχή για να σε βοηθήσουμε γράφε μας τι τρως για να δούμε αν υπολογίζεις σωστά τους πόντους και σιγά σιγά θα τα ξέρεις απ'έξω κι ανακατωτά.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Απαπαπα!!!!!! σκέτος χείμ(μ?)αρος η Ούρσουλα! μα ναι!!!!!!! είναι τόσο εύκολο να το κάνεις που θα σου φανει παιχνίδι!!!!!!!!! θα κοιμάσαι και θα βλέπεις πόντους!!!!!!!!!! χαχαχαχα!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
πλάκα κάνω! είνια όντως πολύ εύκολο και μπορείς και από σήμερα να το ξεκινήσεις!!!! δεν θα στερηθείς και ούτε θα νοιώσεις ότι κάνεις δίαιτα!!!!!! γιατί είπαμε τα ww είνια διατροφή και όχι δίαιτα!!!!!!!!!! σωστάααααααααααααααα?????????? ???????  :Wink:

----------


## funny

ευχαριστω.λοιπον αν ειναι ετσι οπως τα λετε θα μπορω να παρακολουθω το προγραμμα και στις διακοπες μου που ξεκινανε την παρασκευη?με βλεπω δηλαδη στην παραλια με κομπιουτερακια και σημειωσεις .γουσταρω ολοι θα λενε καλα αυτη δεν αφηνει την δουλεια της ουτε στην παραλια?επομενως δεν θα σχολιαζουν "κοιτα τι φοραει" χι χι χι .αρχιζει να μοθ αρεσει η ιδεα .

----------


## asteraki_ed

καλή η σκέψη!!!!!!!! κομπιουτερακι δεν χρειάζεσαι γιατί δυστυχώς οι πόντοι δεν αγγιζουν καν τους 40!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  οπότε θα είναι εύκολο να τους μετράς και με τα δάχτυλα!!!!!!!!  :Wink:  πλάκα κάνω!
εννοείται ότι είναι εφικτό και στις διακοπές αρκει να μην πλακωθείς να τρως ότι κινείται και πετάει όπως έκανα εγώ και χάσεις την μπάλα!!!!  :Big Grin:  :P
μπορείς και από την πρωτη βδομάδα να φας παγωτό ή κάτι άλλο όπως πχ μια πίτα με καλαμάκια χοιρινα ή κάτι άλλο που δύσκολα το βάζουν οι διαιτολόγοι στην διατροφή που δίνουν!!!!!! πάρε και το λαπτοπ μαζί να μας ενημερώνεις και τότε σίγουρα θα σε περάσουν για καμία επιχειρηματία!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
καλή αρχή!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

το θέμα με τους διαιτολόγους είναι μεγάααλη πίκρα.
Έτσι κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή πήγα (λίγο πριν πάω στα ww) που ήμουν 66 κιλά. Αφού συζητήσαμε και του είπα τι τρώω και τι όχι την πρώτη εβδομάδα μου έδωσε στο διαιτολόγιο τροφές που τις έτρωγα. Τη δεύτερη εβδομάδα αρχίσαμε την κόντρα. Όλο μου έβαζε να τρώω φέτες γαλοπούλας αλλαντικά δηλαδή που εγώ γενικότερα δεν τα θέλω τα αποφεύγω για λόγους υγείας. Του έλεγα Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή δεν τρώω κρέας βάλε μου λαδερό ή μακαρόνια. εεεε λες και το έκανε επίτηδες πάντα κρέας έβαζε και τα φασολάκια τα είχε Πέμπτη. Φυσικά κι εγώ τα άλλαζα. Ή επέμενε να τρώω φέτα (που τη μυρίζω και κάνω εμετό, πόσο μάλλον να τη φάω ή αλλα κίτρινα τυριά που δεν τα τρώω) με τα λαδερά. Χριστιανέ μου δεν τρώω τυρί του έλεγα, βάλε μου παραπάνω γιαούρτι ή γάλα για το ασβέστιο. Αυτός το χαβά του. Στο τέλος αρπαχτήκαμε, μου είπε πως αν δεν μάθω να τα τρώω όλα ποτέ μου δεν θα αδυνατίσω και τέτοια χαζά και αυτό ήταν ούτε και ξαναπήγα. ʼσε που μου την έλεγε που δεν προλάβαινα να πάω γυμναστήριο. 
Κι είχα 3 κιλά απώλεια τον πρώτο μήνα κι αυτό ήταν.
Μετά έμαθα για τα ww και τον παράτησα.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Μπράβο αστέρι μου,
καλά την συμβουλεύεις. Ιδιαίτερα το λαπ τοπ μην το ξεχάσεις funn  :Big Grin:

----------


## funny

σιγουρα θα υπαρχει καποιος διαιτολογος συζητησιμος αλλα δυστυχως η περισσοτεροι "την εχουν δει καπως" οτι και καλα τους εχεις αναγκη και ουτε ψυχολογικη θποστηριξη ουτε καν συζητηση

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω βρει μια σουπερ διαιτολογο... αλλα ηταν οταν ηδη το πηρα αποφαση για την επεμβαση! αλλα οταν με το καλο περασει το εξαμηνο που μετα θελει λιγο επρισσοτερη προσπαθεια για να χασω και αλλα κιλα! σε αυτη θα παω να μου δωσει συμβουλες! ηταν σουπερ!

----------


## asteraki_ed

σε γενικες γραμμες οι τροφές που δίνουν είναι ίδιες. Ουσιαστικά ο σκοπός τους είναι να μάθουν (και καλά) σε κάποιον να τρωει σωστα χωρίς όμως να καταλαβαίνουν ότι το να στερούν πολλά οδηγεί στο αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα! Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι λαμπρές εξαιρέσεις επιστημόνων που έχουν πλήρη γνώση του πως πράττουν και τί προγράμματα δίνουν! αλλά τι ασχολούμαστε? έχουμε βρει την υγειά μας με τα ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## funny

μπορειτε να μου πειτε που να ψαξω να βρω το weightwatchers points γιατι δεν το βρισκω? εκει ειναι και το ερωτηματολογιο?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εμενα μου εδινε μεχρι και κλαπμ.. σαλατες με μακαρονια μεσα τονο καλαμποκι... αλλα τα ειχε ολα υπολογισμενα σε θερμιδες! και οντος εχανα

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Funny,
στις διακοπές είναι δύσκολο να ακολουθήσεις το πρόγραμμα.
Μπορείς όμως που θα είσαι πιο χαλαρή να το μάθεις, να καταλάβεις την φιλοσοφία του, οπότε γυρνώντας στην καθημερινότητα να το εφαρμόσεις πλέον χωρίς παρεκλίσεις και σύντομα να δεις θετικά αποτελέσματα.
Επίσης κολύμπα κολύμπα κολύμπα.
Με την άσκηση κερδίζουμε πόντους που τους χρησιμοποιούμε για να κάνουμε καμιά παρασπονδία όπως το να φάμε ένα παγωτό.
Τον Αύγουστο του 2006 πρωτοπήγα στα ww μετά από διακοπές. Η μητέρα μου ήδη από τον χειμώνα πήγαινε και ήταν πολύ ευχαριστημένη. Έτσι λοιπόν πήρα μαζί μου στις διακοπές τα βιβλιαράκια των ww kai κάτω από την ομπρέλα έριξα μελέτη. Ότι τρώγαμε το μετέφραζα σε πόντους και σιγά σιγά κατάλαβα την φιλοσοφία του προγράμματος . Γυρνώντας Αθήνα πήγα και γράφτηκα σ'ενα από τα γκρουπ των ww και ξεκίνησα δυναμικά χωρίς πολλές απορίες αφού ήδη είχα το χρόνο να το μελετήσω.
Κι είχα πάει πολύ καλά, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να το ολοκληρώσω το πρόγραμμά μου γιατί μετά "έκλεισαν". 
Κι εγώ φυσικά αντί να κλείσω το στόμα μου το άνοιξα για τα καλάαααα με τα ανάλογα αποτελέσματα

----------


## asteraki_ed

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=2

----------


## funny

αμαλια το καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες για τις διακοπες.εννοειται οτι δεν υπαρχει ουτε μια στο εκατομυριο να ακολουθησω το προγραμμα γιατι ολο και καποιος απο την παρεα θα εχει καμια φαεινη (ετσι γραφετε?) ιδεα για παγωτο για ουζακια για κρεπα δεν ξερω και εγω.αλλα αν μπω στην διαδικασια της" μετρησης" ισως οταν γυρισω να ειναι πιο ευκολο.

----------


## funny

ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ αστερακι

----------


## AMALIA_ed

την ίδια κίνηση κάναμε, 
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326

Φανυ,
πες πόσους πόντους υπολόγισες με το ερωτηματολόγιο

----------


## asteraki_ed

όπως τα λέει η Ούρσουλα ακριβώς! πιάνεις την φιλοσοφία και μετά τα εφαρμόζεις! είναι εύκολα όλα.... υπομονή και όλα γίνονται στην ώρα τους! να το θυμάσαι αυτό όπως επίσης να θυμάσαι ότι καλό είναι να ζυγίζεσαι ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ την εβδομάδα. θυμίσου τα αυτά και όλα καλά!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

εκπέμπουμε στην ίδια συχνότητα Ούρσουλα σήμερα!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Ζωήτσα, 
όλοι πια δίνουν και σουβλάκια και πίτσες κλπ κλπ.
Η διατροφή, ψητό κοτόπουλο, ψητή μπριζόλα και μπιφτέκι σαλάτα ξέρουν πως δεν έχει πέραση

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αχ, ετοιμάζομαι να βάλω το ταπεράκι μου στο μικροκυμάτων και να φάω γιατί πείνασα  :Smile: 
έχω και μια ακατανίκητη επιθυμία για κάτι γλυκό..... !!!!  :Wink: 
καλύτερα να φάω λοιπόν γιατί αλλιώς κινδυνεύω με υποτροπή!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Έφερα μαζί μου σήμερα
φασολάκια λαδερά με μελιτζάνες 4π
2 μπιφτέκια μικρά 4π
φέτα 30 γρ 2π
σύνολο 10π

υπόλοιπο πόντων 11! άντε μια χαρά και σήμερα! έχει γεμιστά σπίτι για το βράδυ!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Επίσης funny,
να θυμάσε πως ναι μεν επιτρέπονται όλα στα ww αλλά με μέτρο.
Για παράδειγμα , πεθύμησες μία μέρα να φας έναν μουσακά που έχει 13 πόντους.
Το πρωί όμως έφαγες κι ένα κρουασάν με σοκολάτα που έχει 6,5 πόντους.
Ήπιες κι ένα χυμό στην παραλία 1πόντο.
Μαζί με τον μουσακά έφαγες και σαλάτα , 3 πόντοι
Ήπιες κι ένα ποτήρι μπύρα 2 πόντους.
Σύνολο 25,5 πόντους
Αν πρέπει συνολικά να λαμβάνεις 22 πόντους ημερησίως, τους έχει ήδη ξεπεράσει. Οπότε λογικά δεν δικαιούσε να φας και σοκολατόπιτα με μία μπάλα παγωτό αλλά καταχρηστικά μόνο τη μία μπάλα παγωτό που έχει 2 πόντους και φυσικά το βράδυ λίγο φρουτάκι.
και πάλι έχεις 5,5 πόντους που πρέπει να φας λιγότερο κατά την διάρκεια της υπόλοιπης εβδομάδας ώστε να τους ροκανίσεις και να έχεις θετικό ισοζύγιο πόντων.
ʼρα λοιπόν με την διατροφή ww πρέπει να κάνουμε έξυπνες επιλογές. Τη μια μέρα θα φάμε το κρουασάν σοκολάτας που έχουμε ζηλέψει και πιό ελαφρύ γεύμα και την μέρα που θα έχουμε πιο θερμιδογόνο γεύμα θα φάμε πιο ελαφρύ πρωινό και βραδυνό και καθόλου γλυκό.
Με αυτό τον τρόπο δεν ξεφεύγουμε από τους πόντους μας και τίποτα δεν στερούμαστε και αδυνατίζουμε.
Θέλει όμως αυτοσυγκράτηση και πειθαρχία.

----------


## funny

λοιπον υπολογισα οτι πρεπει καθε μερα να παιρνω 22 ποντους .μου αρεσει που εχετε βαλει και συνταγουλες .αυτο σημαινει οτι μπορω να μαγειρευω ενα φαγητο για ολους.α δεν εχω ισως πει οτι ειμαι παντρεμενη και εχω 2 παιδακια-αγγελουδακια ενα 5 χρονων και το αλλο 2. πιστευω οτι στην αρχη ισως δυσκολευτω για να βρισκω τους ποντους. φετος στην παραλια αντι για βιβλιο θα εχω τους ποντους του ww. o αντρας μου ηδη με "δουλευει" και με ρωταει αν μετα τις διακοπες θα δωσω γραπτες εξετασεις

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ωραία γεύμα αστεράκι μου,
κι εγώ πείνασα, έχω φακές σήμερα
Μετά θα πιω και το καφεδάκι μου για να αντιμετωπίσω την ληγούρα για γλυκό.
Δοκίμασέ το , είναι αποτελεσματικό κολπάκι

----------


## funny

αμαλια με εκανες και πεινασα.τι κρουασαν και μουσακα λες.λενε τετοια πραγμετα τετοιες ωρες?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

funny,
να σου ζήσουν τα παιδάκια σου.
Κι εγώ είμαι παντρεμένη και μαγειρεύω ένα φαγητό και για τους δυό μας.
Μόνο που κάνω δύο σαλάτες αφού στη δική μου μετράω το λάδι. Βλέπεις ο σύζυγος κάνει βουτιές με ψωμάρες στη σαλάτα και δεν του φτάνουν τα 2 με 3 κ.γλ το λάδι που πρέπει να φάω εγώ. :Big Grin: 
Είμαι σίγουρη πως θα την λατρέψεις την διατροφή ww και όλη σου η οικογένεια θα τρώει πιο υγιεινά μετά.
Θα γράψουμε κι άλλες συνταγούλες. Κι εσύ αν ξέρεις κάποια να την μοιραστείς μαζί μας.
Καλή επιτυχία λοιπόν

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by funny_
> αμαλια με εκανες και πεινασα.τι κρουασαν και μουσακα λες.λενε τετοια πραγμετα τετοιες ωρες?


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Ελπίζω να το κατάλαβες το παράδειγμα
Ότι απορίες έχεις μη διστάσεις

----------


## funny

φυσικα και το καταλαβα.ευχαριστω για τις οδηγιες και να ειστε σιγουρες οτι θα σας"ζαλισω" για τους ποντους

----------


## asteraki_ed

γιαμι γιαμι...! έφαγα αλλά πρέπει να πω ότι έκανα ένα κακό! πέτξα τα μισά φασολάκια γιατί δεν μπορεσα να τα φάω... έφαγα τις μελιτζάνες όμως και τα μπιφτέκια και τη φέτα.... 
φακές ε? πολύ ωραίο φαγητό!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
τι άλλα καλούδια έχεις?
funny, παντρεμένη και εσύ ε? α! η μόνη λεύτερη εγώ είμαι ????????? :P

----------


## AMALIA_ed

επίσης με την διατροφή ww δεν θα χάσεις γρήγορα , αλλά αργά και σταθερά.
Ο μέσος ρυθμός απώλειας την εβδομάδα κυμαίνεται από 400-700γρ.
Γενικά τα ww σου αλλάζουν εντελώς τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης του φαγητού.
Σου βάζουν την άσκηση στην καθημερινότητά σου, και σε απαλλάσουν από τις τύψεις και το άγχος του να γευτείς ένα γλυκό ή ένα θερμιδογόνο γεύμα που έχεις επιθυμήσει.
Να θυμάσε να πίνεις αρκετό νερό.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

εεεε όχι και λεύτερη.
αφού σε λίγο θα αρχίσουμε να κοιτάμε για νυφικά

----------


## AMALIA_ed

καλά έκανες που τα πέταξες τα φασολάκια, γιατί να τρως όταν δεν πεινάς?
άντε άντε κλεινει σιγά σιγά το στομαχάκι.

εγώ δεν έφερα τίποτε άλλο γιατί το πρωί έφυγα πολύ νωρίς για να προλάβω να πάω να δώσω αίμα.
Εξετάσεις για τον θυρεοειδή. Να δούμε είναι εντάξει ή μήπως χρειάζεται κανά ρύθμισμα.

----------


## asteraki_ed

:P
θα σας καλέσω όλους στον γάμο μου στον οποίο ελπίζω να έχω καταφέρει να ζυγιζω 53-55 κιλά! θα κάνω και τραπέζι με ψητά, τηγανιτά και γλυκά και μετά για να αποσβέσουμε τους πόντους θα πρέπει να πάμε όλοι μαζί σε μια παραλία και να κόβουμε βόλτες πάνω κάτω για καμια 10αριά μέρες!!!!!! θα μας πει ο πκ που έχει και εμπειρία στο περπάτημα στην παραλία!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

δεν μου πολυάρεσαν Ούρσουλα.... αν μάθει η μαμά ότι τα πέταξα δεν με σώνει τίποτα!!!!!! γιαυτό σσσσσσσσ..... μυστικό!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Το στομαχάκι κάνει επιλογές! νιώθει κορεσμό στα φασολάκια και στα ζαρζαβατικά και ανοίγει όταν πρόκειται για σουβλάκια πίτσες παγωτά και τά λοιπά πολύ υγιεινά σνακ!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Σίγά μην κόβουμε βόλτες μετά το γάμο και μετά την γαμήλια κρεπάλη.
σβούρες και φυγούρες στο χορό θα κάνουμε καλέ.
Εγώ στο γάμο μου δεν πρόλαβα να φάω και να πιω τίποτα. Μόνο όταν αλληλοταιστήκαμε την τούρτα η οποία ήταν επιηκώς αδιάφορη. Χόρευα δε από τις 10 έως τις 12 με τα παπούτσια και μετά με τις παντόφλες!!! :Big Grin: 
Τέλειωσε η δεξίωση στις 3 το πρωί, μετά πήγαμε στα μπουζούκια για καμιά ώρα και μετά καταλήξαμε με το νυφικό σε πατσατζίδικο γιατί τα στομάχια μας πια χτύπαγαν ταμπούρλο. Ακόμη την θυμάμαι εκείνη την κρεατόσουπα που έφαγα , σκέτο βάλσαμο ήταν.


Στη μαμά σου δεν θα πω τίποτα για τα φασολάκια, άλλωστε ούτε εμένα μου αρέσουν ιδιαίτερα.

Αλλά βρε αστεράκι μου, μου φαίνεται πως τα στομάχια μας μοιάζουν αρκετά. Εμένα το δικό μου με κάνει κι απορώ πως χωρά ώρες ώρες τέτοιες ποσότητες παγωτών και γλυκών :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Α ναι!!!!! ξέχασα τον χορό!!!!! μας πως μου διέφυγε!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
θα ήθελα να σε δω με το νυφικό και τα παντοφλίνια και δεν θέλω τπτ άλλο!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Αφού κατάφερες να τα φορέσεις και 2 ώρες τα παπα μην μιλάς καθόλου! για φαντάσου να έμπανες μέσα στο κέντρο με τις παντούφλες!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
και μετά μια νύφη σε πατσατζίδικο να τρώει κρεατόσουπα!!!!!! μια χαρά σε βρίσκω!  :Wink: 
Αφού σου αρέσουν τόσο πολύ λοιπόν τα γλυκά και τα παγωτά θα έχω μια τούρτα παγωτό σοκολατένια μόνο για μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Μου φαινεται πολυ δελεαστικο το προγραμμα αυτο,μαλλον θα σας ερθω και εγω..Τι να κανω,ξεκινησα πριν καποιες μερες διατροφη για τις πολυκυστικες και ρε παιδια δεν μπορω να τηρησω συγκεκριμενο διαιτολογιο.Μου ειναι πολυ περιοριστικο και δυσκολο.Παλιοτερα μετρουσα θερμιδες,αλλα εκανα βουλιμικες κρισεις και μου ειχε δημιουργηθει εμμονη με τις θερμιδες,οποτε δε θελω να ξαναγυρισω σ αυτον τον τροπο.

Λετε τα ww να μου διευκολυνουν και εμενα τη ζωη?

Ξεκινησα 69,3 κιλα,εχω χασει μονη μου χωρις να υπολογιζω τιποτα 6 κιλα ακριβως,ειμαι 63,3,αλλα τωρα δε χανω ευκολα αλλο.Χρειαζομαι να κανω κατι πιο οργανωμενο.Θελω να χασω 5 κιλα ακομα και να παω 58.Και 56 θα ηθελα,αλλα τα 58 ειναι πιο ρεαλιστικος στοχος.Σας βλεπω τι καλο κλιμα υποστηριξης εχετε δημιουργησει και πραγματικα ποσο πολυ βοηθιεστε...Ελπιζω να λειτουργησει και σε μενα αυτο το συστημα,ειπα να αρχισω απο σημερα.Φρουτα μεχρι 3 τη μερα και λαχανικα εχουν 0 ποντους αν δεν κανω λαθος απο αυτα που εχετε πει,ε?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

asteraki,
όλοι μας κοίταζαν και μας ευχόντουσαν στο πατσατζίδικο. Είχε πλάκα.
Όσο για τα παντοφλάκια στο συνιστώ και σένα. έχε ένα ζευγάρι μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο. Μετά από κάποια ώρα πρήζονται τόσο πολύ τα πόδια που δεν χωρούν σε κανένα παπούτσι όσο άνετο και φορεμένο κι αν είναι παρά μόνο σε αθλητικό ή σε παντόφλα. Και πίστεψέ με δεν λέει να γυρνάς ξυπόλυτη, είναι άκρως επικίνδυνο.

Πω πω σοκολατένια τούρτα!!! λιγώθηκα τώρα. Πάω να φτιάξω καφεδάκι ελληνικό να συνέλθω.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ευχούλα,
καλώς μας ήρθες.
λίγα είναι τα κιλά που έχεις να χάσεις γι'αυτό και θα σε ταλαιπωρήσουν λίγο περισσότερο.
αν δεν βιάζεσαι τότε τα ww θα σε βοηθήσουν. 
Σωστά τα λες με τους πόντους. Ότι χρειαστείς μη διστάσεις να ρωτήσεις.

----------


## asteraki_ed

τα τακούνια???????? αχαχαχαχαχα!!!!! σκέφτομαι μόνο πως είμαι ικανή να τα βγάλω μέσα την εκκλησία!!!!!! η να παρω κανενα ισιο παπουτσάκι που να ταιριάζει με το νυφικό!  :Wink: 
αντε αντε! φτιαξε καφεδακο και ελα σε περιμένω! φτιάξτον μερακλή με 2 φουσκάλες!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  γεια σου Ευχή! βασικά είναι πολύ βατή η διατροφή αυτή και στην συνιστώ. πολύ λίγα μου φαίνονται τα κιλά όμως και θα ήθελα να μου πεις και το ύψος σου! μηπως δεν χρειάζεται να χάσεις άλλα.
Κατά τ'αλλα, μέχρι 100 γρ φρούτα έχουν 0π και από 100 και πάνω βάζε 0.5 ή 1π. υπάρχουν κάποια φρούτα που έχουν πόντους. δες τα στο φυλλάδιο με τους πόντους γιατί δεν τα πολυθυμάμαι! τα λαχανικά ακριβώς, έχουν 0π.
Αν το πάρεις απόφαση ότι θες να χάσεις γιατί υπάρχει λόγος να χάσεις τότε θα σου φτιάξει και η διάθεση και θα τα δεις όλα πιο εύκολα(εννοω σε ότι έχει να κάνει με την διατροφή)
ότι χρειαστείς είμαστε δώ και μας ρωτάς!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Wink: 
καλή αρχή λοιπόν!  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ Αμαλια μου,καλη συνεχεια και σε σενα!Τι να βιαζομαι,το μονο που θελω ειναι να τα χασω σωστα και αυτα τα τελευταια γιατι αλλιως θα γινει μια απο τα ιδια...Το εχω δει πολλακις το εργο ανεβα-κατεβα...Βλεπω του εχετε παρει τον αερα του προγραμματος,θα το παλεψω και εγω,για να δουμε..Το βραδυ θα γραψω τους ποντους μου,αν και μονο 19 δικαιουμαι βασει του τεστ,οποτε θελει πολυ προσοχη μην ξεφυγω.Και οι ποντοι δωρο απο την ασκηση ειναι ενα καλο κινητρο για να ξεκουνηθω επιτελους απο τον καναπε μου..Ειμαι ο ορισμος του αντι-αθλητικου ατομου..Πολλα φιλακια!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Πάντως ευχούλα, αν έχεις πολυκυστικές πάλι θα πρέπει να τηρείς κάποιους διατροφικούς κανόνες για να βελτιώσεις το θέμα των πολυκυστικών. ή μήπως έίναι μόνο θέμα βάρους?

----------


## asteraki_ed

19 είναι λίγοι όντως αλλά είναι ακριβώς όπως το έθεσες! χρειάζεται λίγο προσοχή και μέτρο! Υπομονή αν έχεις όπως είπε και η Ούρσουλα και όλα καλά θα πανε! να βλέπω χαμόγελα λοιπόν!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Euxi

Σ ευχαριστω αστερακι μου!Ειμαι 1,68,αλλα ακομα και αυτα τα 5 κιλα παραπανω μου φαινονται αρκετα γιατι τα μαζευω ολα στα ποδια...Θελω να τα χασω και να μην ξανασχοληθω,εχω βαρεθει πια τα σκαμπανεβασματα οσο δε φανταζεσαι!Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Ευχούλα,
αυτό το αντιαθλητικό όλες το έχουμε μες στο αίμα μας ένα πράγμα.
Στο λέω εξ αρχής , επειδή υπήρξα στο παρελθόν κι έγώ σ'αυτά τα κιλά και ήθελα να φτάσω στα 58 είναι πολύ δύσκολο θέλει υπομονή, κι αν δεν βάλεις έστω ένα μισάωρο γρήγορου περπατήματος στη καθημερινότητά σου θ'αργήσεις πολύ να φτάσεις στο στόχο σου μόνο με τη διατροφή.
Περπάτα, ανέβα σκάλες, κολύμπα, κάνε σκοινάκι, παίξε ρακέτες, γενικά κάνε οτιδήποτε σου αρέσει που θα σε κουνήσει από τον καναπέ και από την καρέκλα του γραφείου και γρήγορα θα δεις αποτελέσματα.
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## asteraki_ed

a ok!είσαι ψηλή!
θα τα χάσεις και μετά θα κάνεις μια συντήρηση και δεν θα τα ξαναδείς!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
καλή αρχή λοιπόν και καλή επιτυχία! εδώ είμαστε εμεις!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ούρσουλα τον έφτιαξες κιόλας τον καφεδάκο? με 2 φουσκάλες εεεεεε???????  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Euxi

Αχ,με εχετε γεμισει ενθουσιασμο!!Δε νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα με τις πολυκυστικες,ας ειμαστε αισιοδοξοι και λιγο πιο χαρουμενοι,αμαν πια με τις ακριβεις διαιτες,ελεος!Νιωθεις καταδικασμενος!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Κι εγώ στα πόδια το παίρνω όλο το πάχος, .......το στυλ της γοργόνας δηλαδή. :Big Grin:

----------


## Euxi

Ναι Αμαλια εχεις απολυτο δικιο,το νιωθω στο σωμα μου πως χωρις γυμναστικη δε θα μου κανει το χατιρι να κατεβει η ζυγαρια.Παω να κανω την αρχη με ενα μισαωρο περπατημα,ελπιζω να μην παθω καμια υπερκοπωση,χιχι,φιλακιααα

----------


## asteraki_ed

τρόπος ζωής είναι αυτό το πρόγραμμα. εστιάζει στην πραγματικότητα των Ελλήνων και στις συνήθειές του παρόλο που είναι ξενόφερτο και σου επιτρέπει να τρως από όλα και σε παρακινεί να γυμνάζεσαι! τί άλλο καλύτερο θα μπορούσε να ζητούσε κάποιος από κάποια διατροφή?!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Aστερωωωω, δεν μου αρέσουν οι φουσκάλες στον καφέ, το θέλω πηχτό το καιμάκι.

ευχούλα,
όποιος έχει μάθει, έχει καταλάβει κι έχει εφαρμόσει την διατροφή ww δεν ξαναγυρνά στις δίαιτες.
Ακόμα κι αν ξαναπάρει κιλά πάλι αυτό το πρόγραμμα εφαρμόζει και επανέρχεται
πάω να βρω την ιστορία του p-k να την διαβάσεις για να καταλάβεις

----------


## asteraki_ed

να την η γοργόνα!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  τώρα πως να σε λέω? γοργόνα ή Ούρσουλα???????  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Euxi

Πολυ θα μας βολευε η αμφιεση της γοργονας-η αληθεια ειναι!Αμαν,αθανατη ελληνικη κατατομη του λιπους!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1444
ευχή διάβασε εδώ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Όπως σε βολεύει αστέρωωω μου,
άλλωστε κι οι δύο από την θάλασσα βγαίνουν :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

ωωωωωωωω ναι ο π-κ! το φωτεινό παράδειγμα!  :Smile: 
εγώ μάλλον προς το σώμα φώκια έρχομαι!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλή είναι κι η φώκια, της θάλασσας πλάσμα είναι κι αυτό  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

διάβασα για εκατοστή φορά το θρίαμβο του p-k, αχ τι συγκίνηση!!!
αντε φιλενάδα και στα δικά μας και σύντομα, έτσι να φτιάξουμε κι εμείς ένα τόπικ να μοιραστούμε τη χαρά μας που τότε θα είναι πολύυυυ μεγάαααλη.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Πάντως όταν καταφέρω και φτάσω στο στόχο μου πραγματικά θα είμαι πολύ περήφανη για τον εαυτό μου, αλλά το κυριότερο πιστεύω ότι θα μου έχει φύγει ένας βραχνάς. Σα θηλιά στο λαιμό μου τα νιώθω τελευταία αυτά τα παραπανίσια κιλά.

----------


## asteraki_ed

με έφτιαξες πολύ τώρα! πραγματικά όσες φορές και να το γράψω είναι δύσκολο να εξηγήσω ότι ο π-κ με την στάση του έχει βοηθήσει πολύ την πορεία μου. υποθέτω όμως όχι μόνο την δικιά μου! σκέφτομαι καμία φορά βρε Ούρσουλα-γοργόνα που έμπαινα στο τοπικ πριν γίνω μέλος και εγώ και ένιωθα τόση μεγάλη χαρά που σας έβλεπα να μιλάτε με τόσον ενθουσιασμό για όλα. ακόμη και τα 300 γρ ήταν ένα πολύ ευχάριστο νέο και δεν το είχα εκτιμήσει σωστά παλαιότερα!
θα φτάσεις και τα 60 και θα μπαίνεις πιο αραιά μέσα όπως ο π-κ και μετά θα με αφήσετε μόνη σαν το λεμόνι να αγωνίζομαι προς την δοξα και εγώ! μμμμμμμ πρέπει να πάω βιτρίνες και να φαντάζομαι τον εαυτό μου σε πιο μικρά νούμερα (όχι αυτά που αναγκάζομαι να βάζω τώρα) να με φτιάξω ακόμη περισσότερο!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

θα κάνουμε πάρτι γοργόνα! σιγά μην αφήσουμε τόσο μεγάλο γεγονός να πάει έτσι! πολύ χάρηκα τώρα!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Απαπαπαπα! πέρασε η ώρα! θα φύγω νωρίτερα σήμερα από τη δουλειά! πάω να κάνω μπανάκι να ξεκουραστώ και το απογευματάκι έχει έξοδο! καφεδάκι με μια φίλη. Είδες Ούρσουλα-γοργόνα πόσο ωραία περνάει η ώρα όταν μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ????? μην σε χάσουμε πάλι τώρα που σε βρήκαμε! φιλάκια πολλα και ελπίζω αν προλάβω να μπω και το βραδάκι να σας πω τα υπόλοιπα που έφαγα!  :Wink: 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Είπαμε!!!!! ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΟΛΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Φιλάκιααααααααααααααααααα αα  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

αστεράκι ,
αυτός ο ενθουσιασμός που λες ήταν δεκαπλάσιος στις εβδομαδιαίες ζωντανές συναντήσεις των μελών ww.
θυμάμαι μια φορά που πήγα με ζυγισε η ομαδάρχης και είχα χάσει μόνο 100γρ και συνέφιασα.
Εκείνη αντίθετα το έκανε ολόκληρο θέμα, το παρουσίασε ως μεγάλη επιτυχία στους υπόλοιπους της ομάδας, όλοι μου έλεγαν συγχαρητήρια και με ανέβασαν ψυχολογικά κι έφυγα τόσο ανεβασμένη που δεν χάλασα καθόλου το πρόγραμμά μου και στην επόμενη συνάντηση είχα χάσει σχεδόν ένα κιλό. ʼλλα πανηγύρια εκεί. 
Επίσης υπήρξε και βδομάδα που ήμουν στάσιμη, επίσης θετικά το είδαν και με επιβράβευσαν και πάλι δεν τα παράτησα και φυσικά την επόμενη φορά είχα σημαντική απώλεια.
Η ομαδάρχης μου έλεγε πως "τα μικρά ρυάκια κάνουν τα μεγάλα ποτάμια" εννοούσε τις μικρές απώλειες που τελικά σε οδηγούσαν στον στόχο σου

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Γενικά όταν βλέπεις και ζεις από κοντά την προσπάθεια για απώλεια κιλών κι άλλων ανθρώπων, νιώθεις πως δεν είσαι μόνος και τελικά ο ένας παρακινεί τον άλλον με το παράδειγμά του.
Μεγάλο ποσοστό της επιτυχίας του ως πρόγραμμα τα ww το οφείλουν σ'αυτές τις εβδομαδιαίες συναντήσεις. Όταν γνωρίζεις εκεί άτομα που είχαν 20 και 30 παραπανίσια κιλά και τώρα ήταν ισόβια μέλη και τα έβλεπες αδύνατα, σκεφτόσουν "δεν μπορεί, αφού τα κατάφερε αυτός/αυτή θα τα καταφέρω κι εγώ". ʼσε που μάθαινες χίλια δυο μυστικά για να αποφεύγεις διατροφικές κακοτοπιές.
Μεγάλη υπόθεση η εμπειρία.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Αστεράκι,
άμα δεν έχει δουλειά , καλά είναι στο φόρουμ, περνάει κι η ώρα.

καλά να περάσεις φιλενάδα
Θα τα πούμε αύριο.
φιλάκια πολλά κι από μένα

----------


## Euxi

Aμαλια μου οντως ο p_k ειναι παραδειγμα για ολους μας!Εκανε μεγαλη προσπαθεια,ειναι αξιολογος και αξιοθαυμαστος!Ομως εγω θελω και μια γυναικα να δω να καταφερνει κατι αντιστοιχο εδω μεσα στο φορουμ!Δεν αρνουμαι το γεγονος πως υπαρχουν και αντρες με περιττα κιλα και διατροφικες διαταραχες,αλλα οι γυναικες μαστιζονται κατα πολυ περισσοτερο.Λιγο οι ορμονες,λιγο η πιεση αμεση η εμμεση των προτυπων και του περιβαλλοντος ειμαστε στο ματι του κυκλωνα.Αφηστε που εχουμε και πολυ χειροτερο μεταβολισμο απο τους αντρες,περναμε τη διαδικασια της εγκυμοσυνης και εχουμε και πολυ μεγαλυτερη ταση προς τα γλυκα απο τους περισσοτερους.Χιλια μπραβο στον p_k που καταφερε να απαλλαξει τον εαυτο του απο το αγκιστρωμα των περιττων κιλων και μακαρι καθε κοπελα εδω μεσα να βρει τη δυναμη και το κουραγιο που απαιτουνται να ακολουθησει το παραδειγμα του!

Βλεπω Αμαλια και αστερακι ποσο πολυ αγαπατε το προγραμμα των ww,αυτο σημαινει πως αξιζει να ασχοληθεις μαζι του..Μου δινετε μεγαλη ωθηση να το μελετησω και να το παλεψω.

Για να κανω μια πρωτη αποπειρα να καταγραψω τους σημερινους εως τωρα ποντους..

1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ = 1π
1 λεπτη φετα τυρι κιτρινο = 1π
μισο φλιτζανι γαλα 1,5% που εβαλα στον καφε = 0,5π
1 μπανανα = 1π (την μπανανα την μετραμε ε?)
1/2 ποτηρι μικρο χυμος πορτοκαλι = 0,5π
150 γραμμαρια τονος σε λαδι στραγγισμενος = 6π
2 φετες ψωμι του τοστ = 2π
1 ντοματα και 1 πιπερια = 0π
γαλα στον απογευματινο καφε = 0,5π 

αρα εως τωρα εχω καταναλωσει 12,5 ποντους και μεχρι τους 19 μου μενουν ακομα 6,5.
Μεχρι στιγμης η πεινα καλα κραταει,μια μονιμη λιγουρα για γλυκο εχω,αλλα το αγνοω..

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μμμμμ... θα πω πως οι αντρες εχουν καλυτερο και γρηγοροτερο μεταβολισμο αλλα οχι οτι δεν μαστιζονται απο διαταραχες διατροφικες. απλως δεν γκρινιαζουν τοσο πολυ οπως εμεις και δεν φαίνονται.........!!!!!!!  :Wink:  
κοίτα αρχικά περίμενε την γοργόνα μας να τα χάσει (σύντομα το βλέπω να γίνεται) που εχει παρει την κατηφόρα με τα κιλα για τα καλα. και ακολουθούν και άλλες!!!!!  :Smile: 
για να δουμε με τους ποντους τι γινεται....
το ψωμι τοστ ειναι οκ και το τυρι
μπανανα 1 μικρη 1π οκ
χυμος αν ηταν φρεσκο το πορτοκαλι και το εφτιαξες εσυ μην βαλεις τπτ αφου ειναι μισο ποτηρι. αν ειναι αγορασμενος ο μισος ποντος ειναι οκ
ο τονος οκ και ολα οκ τα βλεπω!!!!!!!!!! είσαι ατσίδας!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
φάε λίγο παγωτο βανιλια μια μπαλα η φαε μια μπαρα δημητριακων αν δεις οτι δεν κρατιεσαι για γλυκο! δεν εγινε κατι! αλλα με μετρο παντα! σε φιλω!

----------


## Euxi

> _Originally posted by Euxi_
> Aμαλια μου οντως ο p_k ειναι παραδειγμα για ολους μας!Εκανε μεγαλη προσπαθεια,ειναι αξιολογος και αξιοθαυμαστος!Ομως εγω θελω και μια γυναικα να δω να καταφερνει κατι αντιστοιχο εδω μεσα στο φορουμ!Δεν αρνουμαι το γεγονος πως υπαρχουν και αντρες με περιττα κιλα και διατροφικες διαταραχες,αλλα οι γυναικες μαστιζονται κατα πολυ περισσοτερο.Λιγο οι ορμονες,λιγο η πιεση αμεση η εμμεση των προτυπων και του περιβαλλοντος ειμαστε στο ματι του κυκλωνα.Αφηστε που εχουμε και πολυ χειροτερο μεταβολισμο απο τους αντρες,περναμε τη διαδικασια της εγκυμοσυνης και εχουμε και πολυ μεγαλυτερη ταση προς τα γλυκα απο τους περισσοτερους.Χιλια μπραβο στον p_k που καταφερε να απαλλαξει τον εαυτο του απο το αγκιστρωμα των περιττων κιλων και μακαρι καθε κοπελα εδω μεσα να βρει τη δυναμη και το κουραγιο που απαιτουνται να ακολουθησει το παραδειγμα του!
> 
> Βλεπω Αμαλια και αστερακι ποσο πολυ αγαπατε το προγραμμα των ww,αυτο σημαινει πως αξιζει να ασχοληθεις μαζι του..Μου δινετε μεγαλη ωθηση να το μελετησω και να το παλεψω.
> 
> Για να κανω μια πρωτη αποπειρα να καταγραψω τους σημερινους εως τωρα ποντους..
> 
> 1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ = 1π
> 1 λεπτη φετα τυρι κιτρινο = 1π
> ...


Asteraki μου ο χυμος ηταν αγορασμενος.Σ ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ για τη βοηθεια!!!

Και συνεχιζω για βραδυ εφαγα:
2 φετες ψωμι του τοστ = 2π
2 φετες τυρι = 2π
2 νεκταρινια και 1 μηλο = 0π (αυτο με τα φρουτα που εως 3 δεν εχουν ποντους πολυ μου αρεσει!!)

Αρα συνολο σημερα = 16,5 ποντους.Απο τους 19 που δικαιουμαι βαζω στον κουμπαρα 2,5 ποντους.

Επισης ημουν πολυ προκομενη σημερα και μετα απο μεγαλη μαχη με τον καναπε βγηκα και περπατησα 1/2 ωρα πολυ γρηγορα,καταιδρωσα,οποτε εχω και αλλους 2 ποντους απο εκει.Αρα στον κουμπαρα εχω συνολικα 4,5 ποντους.

Πολλα φιλακια και καληνυχτουλα σε ολους!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πολύ καλημέρα σας!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Τι κάνετε ζουζουνοφιλαράκια μου????????  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
εγώ είμαι μια χαρά...χαρούμενη μπορώ να πω (ανευ λόγου και αιτίας!) και έτοιμη να αρπάξω την νέα μέρα από τα μαλλιά και να την κάνω ξεχωριστή!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Χθές έφαγα εκτός από τα φασολάκια 2 γεμιστά. μια πιπεριά φλωρίνης και μια πράσινη πιπερια και τους δίνω 8π αφού ήταν μεγάλα....!!!!!! Το βράδυ ήπια και κοκα κόλα λάιτ με πολύ πάγο και πολύ λεμόνι (όταν βγήκα έξω) και μπορώ να πω ότι η μέρα σε επίπεδο διατροφής τουλάχιστον τσούλησε πολύ καλά! Το μόνο πρόβλημα που εντόπισα είναι ότι έχω κάνει μια χαζομάρα και δεν ξέρω τί θα μου κοστίσει την επόμενη εβδομάδα.... δεν θυμάμια πόσους πόντους έχω στον κουμπαρά και έτσι μάλλον αυτή την εβδομάδα θα καταναλώσω λιγότερους. Ελπίζω να μην έχει αντίκτυπο στο επόμενο ζύγισμα. Θέλω να είμαι σωστή με τους πόντους για να μην έχω τίποτα σκαμπανεβάσματα....!!!! 
Σήμερα το πρόγραμμα έχει γεμιστά πάλι με τυρί φέτα 7π+2π=9π
και το απόγευμα ψώνια (να πάρω δώρο στη μαμά για την γιορτή της το Σάββατο) και ζαχαροπλαστική!!!!!  :Smile: 
Θα την βοηθήσω να φτιάξει κάτι γλυκά τα οποία θέλουν προετοιμασία μεγάλη από ότι μου είπε. τώρα τί σόι γλυκά είναι αυτά που θέλουν 2 μέρες για να φτιαχτούν δεν ξέρω....  :Big Grin:  :P
περιμένω νέα σας!
Ευχή μια χαρά τα πας βλέπω και μπράβο!!!!!! Μπήκες γρήγορα στο νόημα κορίτσι μου και αυτό είναι καλό!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Funny εσύ πως τα βλέπεις????? ξεκίνησες το διάβασμα ή θα μείνεις μεταξεταστέα στις γραπτές????  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Wink: 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά και τα λέμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## funny

Καλημερα σε ολους.Λοιπον η βραδυνη μελετη πηγε αρκετα καλα.δεν ειναι δυσκολο και τελικα το καλυτερο ειναι οτι οταν γραφεις τι εχεις φαει "χορταινεις" πιο γρηγορα.Η ιστορια του p-k ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι ξεκιναω χανω τα πρωτα κιλα(οπως ολοι) γρηγορα και μετα κολλαει η ρημαδα η ζυγαρια απογοητευομαι και τα παραταω.με το προγραμμα αυτο πιστευω οτι δεν θα χρειαστει να σκεφτω τι να φτιαξω για τους αλλους και τι για μενα και να ζηλευω.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Σωστή η funny!!!!! Δεν χρειάζεται κάτι ιδιαίτερο η διατροφή αυτή απλώς να είσαι λίγο ακριβής και προσεκτική στις ποσότητες λαδιού που χρησιμοποιείς και όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο αλλά γιατί το λάδι έχει 3π (η κουταλιά της σούπας)
Θέλει υπομονή το πρόγραμμα αυτό να ξέρεις αλλά πάντα να έχεις στο νου σου ότι "Εδώ που εφτασες , λιγο δεν είναι τόσο που έκαμες μεγάλη δόξα. Κι αυτό ακόμη το σκαλί το πρώτο πολύ από τον κοινό τον κόσμο απέχει"
Οπότε, βάλε τα δυνατά σου και σιγά σιγά θα γίνουν όοοοοοοοολα και μετά δεν θα μαζεύεσαι από την χαρά!!!!!!! πολύ σωστή η κίνηση να τα γράφεις! έχεις πλήρη έλεγχο! σε φιλώ και πραγματικά σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία!!! όλοι μαζί είμαστε, στον ίδιο δρόμο βαδίζουμε... στον δρόμο της επιτυχίας!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημερα σε ολους!

Ευχη και funny καλως ηρθατε!
Διαβαζα, διαβαζα τρεις σελιδες σε μια μερα! Μπραβο μας! 
Αστερακι πας πολυ καλα! Να χαιρεσαι προκαταβολικα και τη μαμα σου. Να μας πεις και τι γλυκα ειναι αυτα που θελουν 2 μερες..ειμαι φαν της ζαχαροπλαστικης! Δυστυχως!!

Λοιπον οι χτεσινοι μου ποντοι.
Γαλα με δημητριακα 3,5


Ρυζι 2

Γαλοπουλα 5


4 κουλουρακια 4

Ρυζι 1
Γαλοπουλα 2

Συνολο 17,5

Επειδη ξεκινησα με πολλες ατασθαλιες νιωθω οτι τωρα εχω αρχισει και ακολουθω πιστα το προγραμμα και οτι απο εδω και μπρος θα προσεχω περισσοτερο. Προς το παρον εχω χασει μονο μισο κιλο αλλα δεν θα το περασω ακομα στο τικερακι...θελω λιγες μερες ακομα να φανει η διαφορα...

----------


## asteraki_ed

Σε ευχαριστώ Ελένη μου! Την χαίρομαι αν και γκρινιάζει συνέχεια! άντε πουλάκι μου, μην παρασπονδείς συνέχεια! Το μισό κιλό μια χαρά μου κάνει και μην το θεωρείς καθόλου αμελητέο!  :Wink: 
Βάλτο και στο τικεράκι σου και θα δεις πόσο όμορφα θα είναι όταν το βλέπεις! Είπαμε, κάθε μικρό επίτευγμα είναι λιθαράκι για τον μεγάλο στόχο! μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεε????????????  :Smile: 
Σε φιλώ και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## asteraki_ed

ʼντε πάω να ρίξω και μια ματιά στο τσατ.... δεν εχω δουλεια σήμερα και δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω! όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε! φιλάκια πολλά και περιμένω κανένα νέο σας!  :Wink:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Καταρχάς σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα όσα γράφετε για εμένα!
Με συγκινούν αυτές οι αναφορές, δεν έκανα τίποτε παραπάνω όμως από το να εφαρμόσω το πρόγραμμα.
Να ευχηθώ καλή επιτυχία και καλή δύναμη σε όλους!
Όποιος πιστεύει στον εαυτό του και εφαρμόζει σωστά το πρόγραμμα, πετυχαίνει το στόχο του.
Το έχω δει άπειρες φορές το έργο: ξεκινάει κάποιος με ενθουσιασμό, χάνει στην αρχή αλλά στη συνέχεια επαναπαύεται και αρχίζει τις "παραχωρήσεις", με συνέπεια να εγκαταλείπει την προσπάθεια.
Πάνω απ' όλα το μέτρο παιδιά. Μην επιδιώκετε ακραία συστήματα αδυνατίσματος, πηγαίνετε με βάση τους νόμους της φύσης και τα αποτελέσματα θα έρθουν. όπως εξάλλου λένε και οι ειδικοί, μισό με 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα είναι η σωστή απώλεια, αυτή που θα κρατησει.
Ο δικός μου μέσος όρος απώλειας ήταν 600 γραμμάρια την εβδομάδα και δεν απογοητευόμουν ακόμη και αν έχανα 100 γρ. ή και καθόλου μια εβδομάδα.
asteraki, φέρνεις πάντα μια πολύ αισιόδοξη και θετική εικόνα! Χαίρομαι πολύ που γράφεις ότι αισθάνεσαι χαρούμενη και χωρίς συγκεκριμένη αιτία. Ένας άνθρωπος που χαίρεται με την καθημερινότητα δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι αισιόδοξος και δημιουργικός. Υπάρχει μια διάχυτη γοητεία σε καθετί κάνουμε, όσο απλό και επαναλαμβανόμενο να είναι, αρκεί να την ανακαλύψουμε και να τα έχουμε καλά με τον εαυτό μας.
Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για την AMALIA, τα λέω χωρίς να γνωρίζω προσωπικά κανένα από τα μέλη, είναι όμως σαν να τους ξέρω καιρό! Μην πτοείστε με τίποτε, ακόμη και τις μέρες που όλα δείχνουν να μην πηγαίνουν όπως τα θέλουμε, εμείς θα βρούμε και το δρόμο και τον τρόπο!
Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες!

----------


## asteraki_ed

ωωω ο λατρεμένος π-κ! Καμια φορά δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε συγκεκριμένο κάτι για να κάνουμε τους άλλους χαρούμενους ή καλύτερους ανθρώπους ή για να τους δώσουμε κίνητρο και ώθηση να κάνουν πράγματα σημαντικά! Αρκεί να είμαστε ο εαυτός μας και με την στάση ζωής μας να κάνουμε την διαφορά πρώτα για μας και μετά κατ'επέκταση για τους άλλους!  :Wink: 
Δεν θα ξαναπώ, γιατί νομίζω ότι από ένα σημείο και μετά γίνομαι γραφική, ότι η στάση σου στο θέμα της συγκεκριμένης διατροφής, το πείσμα σου και η αυτοσυγκράτηση μας έκανε να βλέπουμε με άλλο μάτι την προσπάθειά μας. Να πεισμώνουμε και να μην εγκαταλείψουμε με την πρώτη στραβή. Βέβαια να επισημάνω σε αυτό το σημείο ότι δεν αρκεί μόνο το καλό παράδειγμα του π-κ αλλά και η δική μας απόφαση ότι πλέον μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι ουσιαστικό για τον εαυτό μας!  :Smile: 
Πάμε λοιπόν για τα καλύτερα και δεν μας πτοεί τίποτα! Κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει και το προσδοκούμενο! Στο χέρι μας είναι!
Να συμπληρώσω τέλος, για να μην σας ζαλίζω, ότι η αισιοδοξία είναι βασικό συστατικό της ζωής. Δεν έχω ζησει πολλά και σημαντικά αλλά από αυτά τα λίγα δύσκολα που έχω περάσει (διάφορα ζόρια που όλοι μας πολύ ή λίγο έχουμε ήδη περάσει....ίσως....) κατάλαβα ότι δεν είναι λύση να αφήνουμε τις μέρες τις ώρες τα χρόνια να περνούν έτσι, χωρίς ένα χαμόγελο μια θετική σκέψη. Οσο μπορούμε και εφόσον είναι εφικτό. Μέσα σε ρεαλιστικά πλαίσια πάντα... δεν μπορείς πάντα να είσαι μέσα στην τρελή χαρά!
Το μυστικό της μονίμως χαμογελαστής φάτσας μου είναι η σκέψη του μπαμπά μου. Ενός ανθρώπου που μέσα από πολλές δυσκολίες κατάφερε να δημιουργήσει πολύ ξεχωριστά πράγματα... μέσα από την μαυρίλα καταφέρνει πάντα να εκπέμπει λάμψη και να μας παρασύρει. Γιατί λοιπόν να μην είμαι χαρούμενη για την κάθε μου μέρα? Είναι στο χέρι μας να την κάνουμε ξεχωριστή  :Wink:  
Σ'αγαπώ πολύ μπαμπά και ας μην σου το λέω συχνά.... και ας μην το δεις ποτέ εδώ γραμμένο γιατί δεν ξέρεις να μπαίνεις στο ιντερνετ. 
Του το χρωστάω να είμαι χαρούμενη! 

Αλλάζοντας θέμα τώρα, έχω αρχίσει να πεινάω πολύ μου φαίνεται!!!! Πρέπει να κρατηθώ μέχρι τις 2 που θα φάω μεσημεριανό και έχω σκοπό το βραδάκι να πάρω ένα τοσοδούλι παγωτάκι! από αυτά που εχουν απέξω καραμέλα και ακόμη πιο έξω σοκολάτα!
φιλάκια πολλά πολλα!!!!
Η Ούρσουλα που πήγε??? έχεις δουλίτσα γοργόνα σήμερα ε? απαπα! τον χειμωνα δηλαδή θα σε χάσουμε τελείως που θα έχεις περισσότερη?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Euxi

Χαιρετω και εγω!Ελενη ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα στο προγραμμα!Αστερακι εισαι αισιοδοξη και μ αρεσει!Να χαιρεσαι και τη μανουλα σου!Θελει και λιγο να το φιλοσοφησουμε το πραγμα,με τη μιζερια δε βγαινει τιποτα.Η εξυπναδα ειναι να ειμαστε ευχαριστημενοι με οσα εχουμε καθε στιγμη και να τα χαιρομαστε,αυτα τα απλα και καθημερινα,γιατι τιποτα δεν ειναι δεδομενο.Συνεχισε ετσι με θετικη σταση απεναντι σε ολα και δε θα χασεις!

Στα των ww τωρα...

Διαπιστωσα απο χθες πως 19 ποντοι που μου αναλογουν ειναι υπεραρκετοι ωστε να χανω κιλα,μην πω πως μου φαινονται και πολλοι.Ισως επειδη εχω ηδη χασει 6 κιλα και εχει κλεισει σχετικα το στομαχι μου.Ειναι και τα 3 φρουτακια που ειναι "δωρεαν" και μου φαινεται παραδεισος το ολο συστημα!Γι αυτο θα παρω 2 κουμπαραδες!Εναν που θα βαζω τους ποντους που μου περισσευουν καθε μερα απο το φαγητο και εναν που θα βαζω τους ποντους δωρο απο την ασκηση.Στοχος μου ειναι να μην χρησιμοποιω τους ποντους δωρο απο την ασκηση.Για να δουμε αν θα τα καταφερω..

Λοιπον εως τωρα:

Πρωινο = 1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ + 1 φετα τυρι =2π
1/2 φλιτζανι γαλα στον καφε 1.5% =0,5π
Δεκατιανο= 2 κριτσινια και 1/2 φετουλα μικρη τσουρεκι =2π μαζι

(Και ο κουμπαρας των ποντων εχει 2,5π και ο κουμπαρας των ποντων της ακησης εχει 2π απο χτες)

Παρεπιπτοντως σημερα ξυπνησα πιασμενη σε ολο μου το σωμα,ενδειξη του ποσο τραγικα αγυμναστη ημουν.Απαραδεκτο!Και σιγα τι εκανα,περπατησα πολυ γρηγορα για μιση ωρα χτες.Λοιπον,εχω πεισμωσει με τον εαυτο μου,θελω να πηγαινω για περπατημα σχεδον καθε μερα και να αρχισω και λιγα βαρακια,βαρεθηκα τη μουχλα της ακινησιας νεος ανθρωπος!Παρ ολο το πιασιμο νιωθω τοσο ομορφα σημερα που λιγο κουνηθηκα χτες..

Να σας ρωτησω,καθε ποτε ζυγιζεστε?Μια φορα την εβδομαδα μονο?Και κατι αλλο!Το αβγο γιατι εχει τοσους πολλους ποντους?2 ποντοι δεν ειναι παρα πολλοι?

Σας ζαλισα!Λοιπον πολλα φιλακια!

----------


## Euxi

Συνεχιζω για σημερα:

Μεσημερι:
1 ενισχυμενο πιατο φακες =8π
4 μαυρες ελιες =1π

Απογευμα:
1 μηλο και 1 νεκταρινι =0π
2 κριτσινια =1π

Βραδυ:
2 φετες ψωμι και 1 φετα τυρι =3π 

αυτα για σημερα,μαζι με τα προηγουμενα εχω συνολο 17,5 ποντους.

Στον πρωτο κουμπαρα εχω 4 ποντους και στον κουμπαρα με τους ποντους δωρο απο την ασκηση προσθετω και αλλους 2 απο ενα μισαωρο γρηγορο περπατημα σημερινο και παω στους 4.

Καληνυχτα σε ολους!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας ζουζουνοφιλαράκια μου!!!!
Έφτασε επιτέλους το σβκ! Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά! Ευχή μου βλέπω ότι πας μια χαρά αν και έχω να δηλώσω ότι με 19 πόντους εγώ δεν θα χόρταινα!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
O κουμπαράς σου γεμίζει με πολλούς πόντους και σκεφτόμουν μήπως μου δανείσεις μερικούς!  :Wink: 
Να θυμάσαι πως μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας σου πρέπει να τους καταναλώσεις. Τον έναν κουμπαρά τουλάχιστον! Μια φορά την εβδομάδα πρέπει να ζυγίζεσαι και αυτό γιατί όταν κλείνεις μια ολοκληρωμένη εβδομάδα διατροφής μπορείς να έχεις ένα αξιόπιστο αποτέλεσμα και επιπλέον βοηθά και την ψυχολογία σου! Καταγράφεις το αποτέλεσμα και συνεχίζεις στην επόμενη εβδομάδα κ.ο.κ ! Έτσι λειτουργεί καλύτερα!  :Smile: 
Να σας πω λοιπόν και εγώ ότι χθες απόλαυσα ένα παγωτό από αυτό που σας έλεγα ότι έχει πολλές στρώσεις...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Χρωστάω λοιπόν σήμερα 7π και έτσι πρέπει να καταναλώσω 14π και όχι 21! Δεν με προβληματίζει σχεδόν καθόλου μιας και έχω πάρει μπρος και δεν κολλάω πουθενάααααααα!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Έμαθα και για το περιβόητο γλυκό που θέλει 2 μέρες για να γίνει! Είναι ένας κορμός σοκολάτας με παντεσπάνι. Υποθέτω ότι το παντεσπάνι θέλει πιο πολύ προετοιμασία! Επειδή όμως δεν θα έχουμε κόσμο σπίτι το Σάββατο στην γιορτή μιας και λείπουν όλοι σε καλοκαιρινές διακοπές κατάφερα και έπεισα την μητέρα μου να μην φτιάξει έναν κόσμο γλυκά διότι το μόνο που θα καταφέρει είναι να με οδηγήσει σε ανεξέλεκτη κρεπάλη! Θα φτιάξω σήμερα ένα μωσαικό για να υπάρχει κάτι μέσα στο σπίτι (just in case) και έτσι μάλλον ξεπέρασα και αυτό το εμπόδιο!  :Wink: 
Κατα τα άλλα πως είστε? τι πλάνα έχουμε για το σβκ?
Σας φιλώ γλυκά και περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!!! 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:  :P

----------


## asteraki_ed

γεια σας και πάλι!  :Wink:  μόλις έφτιαξα το μωσαϊκό (διπλή δόση) και υπολόγισα τους πόντους του. Κρατηθείτε λίγο γιατί και εγώ ταραγμένη είμαι από το σόκ!!!!!!!!! 
211 πόντοι παρακαλώ. τώρα βέβαια αν αυτό μοιραστεί σε 40 κομμάτια όπως ελπίζω να γίνει γιατί είναι μεγάλα ρολά τότε αυτό μας κάνει 211/40=5π. κάτι είναι και αυτό. δεν έφαγα κομμάτι αλλά πήρα στα κλεφτά ένα κομμάτι μπισκότο και το χρεώνω 3π. σύνολο με το μεσημεριανό 10π. εχω αλλους 11π. θα τα πούμε και αργότερα. σας φιλώ γλυκά!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

τα χω χασει τα μυαλά μου! υπολοιπο 4π για το βραδυ. δεν ειχα υπολογισει το χθεσινο παγωτο με τις στρωσεις  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Αστερακι μου μια με τους κορμους σου,μια με τα μωσαικα σου,μια με τα παγωτα σου,θα τα βλεπω στον υπνο μου μου φαινεται σημερα,αχ,αχ,αχ!Και καποτε (ελπιζω να συνεχιστει ο αοριστος) ημουν αθεραπευτα γλυκαντζου!Χαιρομαι που το ελεγχεις ετσι ωραια!Και τρως αυτο που πεθυμησες και κανεις καλο "κουμαντο" στους ποντους,φτου,φτου!

Λοιπον εγω σημερα: 

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:

1 τοστ με 2 φετες τυρι =4π
μισο φλ.γαλα 1,5% στον καφε =0,5π

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ(μετα την ασκηση): 

1 μικρο ποτηρι χυμο πορτοκαλι εμποριου =1π

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ:

1 τονος 150 γρ. σε λαδι στραγγισμενος = 6π
2 φετες ψωμι μαυρο του τοστ =2π
ντοματα = 0π

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ:

1 φετα τσουρεκι λεπτη = 2π
1 αχλαδι = 0π

ΒΡΑΔΥ:

2 κομματια πιτσα μαργαριτα(τυρι-ντοματα) μικρα = 7π

ΣΥΝΟΛΟ = 22,5 ποντοι.

Ξεπερασα κατα 3,5 ποντους οποτε τους παιρνω απο τον κουμπαρα Νο 1 που ειχε 4 και ο κουμπαρας μενει με 0,5 ποντο.Στον κουμπαρα Νο 2 βαζω αλλους 2 ποντους απο την μισαωρη ασκηση μου και σημερα και γινονται συνολικα 6.

Καλα να περασετε ολοι το σκ,καληνυχτα!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα κι από μένα, 
Έπηξα τρελλά τις δύο τελευταίες μέρες, με μάτιασες αστεράκι και μπήκα στα κλεφτά νυχτιάτικα και διάβασα όσα γράψατε αλλά θέλω να σας επιστήσω την προσοχή στα εξής:
το λάδι να το μετράτε πάντα με κουτάλι του γλυκού που αντιστοιχεί σε ένα πόντο. 3 πόντοι για ένα κουτάλι της σούπας είναι πολύ εκτός κι αν είναι πολύ μεγάααλο. γι'αυτό καλύτερα πάντα με το κουτάλι του γλυκού.
Ευχή καλά κάνεις και έχει 2 κουμπαράδες , κι εγώ το ίδιο κάνω.
Δανείζομαι από τον κουμπαρά των πόντων της άσκησης στο τέλος της εβδομάδας αν μου λείπουν πόντοι από τον κουμπαρά της διατροφής. 
Να θυμάσε όμως πως δεν πρέπει να δανείζεσαι πάνω από 12 πόντους την εβδομάδα γιατί μετά επιβραδύνεται ο ρυθμός απώλειας.
Επίσης δεν πρέπει να τρώμε λιγότερο από 17 πόντους την ημέρα. Εντάξει σίγουρα τυχαίνει μία μέρα ή και 2 την εβδομάδα προκειμένου να ισορροπήσουμε στους πόντους να φάμε λιγότερους, αλλά δεν πρέπει να γίνεται συστηματικά νομίζοντας πως θα χάσουμε πιο γρήγορρα γιατί μετά επιβραδύνουμε τον μεταβολισμό.

Πολύ χαίρομαι που η ομάδα μας μεγαλώνει,

Αστεράκι μου να χαίρεσαι την μανούλα σου και την φιλενάδα σου την Αμαλία-Γοργόνα-Ούρσουλα :Big Grin: 

Το πρωί θα σας ενημερώσω για όποια απώλεια έχω
Σας φιλώ

----------


## asteraki_ed

Χρόνια πολλά Αμαλία-Ούρσουλα-γοργόνα μου!!!!!!!!!!! να χαίρεσαι το όνομά σου!!!!!! σου εύχομαι να είσαι πάντα υγιής, χαμογελαστή και ευτυχισμένη!!!!!!!!! Με πρόλαβες αγαπημένη μου φίλη να γράψεις τα χρόνια πολλά, δεν θα σε ξεχνούσα ουτε 1 στο εκατομμύριο!!!!!!!!!!! 
Περιμένω να μου πεις για την σημερινή σου απώλεια με αγωνία! Δεν σε μάτιασα εγώ αλλά μάλλον παραείσαι απαραίτητη στο πόστο εργασίας σου!!!!!!!! αρκεί που μας θυμήθηκες έστω και στη μία τα ξημερώματα!!!!! Να περάσετε τέλεια σήμερα σε ότι κάνετε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Θα μπώ και αργότερα αν τα καταφέρω να σας δώσω μια μικρή αναφορά των πεπραγμένων μου! τώρα φεύγω γιατί έχω σκούπισμα, σφουγγάρισμα και οτι άλλο μπορεί να φανταστελι ο γυναικείος νους!!!!!!  :Big Grin: 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά σε όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

ξέκλεψα λίγο χρόνο πάλι και μπήκα να δώσω ραπόρτο για τους πόντους!
Ξεκινάμε λοιπόν, το μεσημερι εφαγα
6 κουταλιές της σούπας ρύζι νερόβραστο 3π
κοτόπουλο κοκκινιστό 6π
τριμμενη φετα 2π
σύνολο λοιπόν για το μεσημέρι 11π

τώρα η αλήθεια είναι ότι εχω προβληματιστεί για αποψε μιας και ειμαι καλεσμενη μιας φιλης για φαγητο εξω και δεν ξερω τι θα γινει.... θα δειξω αυτοσυγκρατηση....ελπιζω....  :Wink: 
αλλιως.... δεν πειραζει Χρυσα, θα κανεις αλλη μια βδομαδα να δεις το 79 και κατι στη ζυγαρια.....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Αυτάααααααααα......... για πείτε κανένα αλλο νεο βρε παιδιά!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα ή μήπως Καλησπέρα κι από μένα,
ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές αστεράκι μου, κι εσύ να είσαι γερή και δυνατή και φυσικά εύχομαι σύντομα να φτάσεις στο στόχο σου. εεε ρε γλέντια που θα κάνουμε!!!!!
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες τις Μαρίες, τις Παναγιώτες , τους Παναγιώτιδες, τις Δέσποινες του φόρουμ.

Επίσημη ημέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα η σημερινή κι είχα απώλεια 600γρ. Ωωω ναι ναι είδα τα 69 κιλά στη ζυγαριά σήμερα. Ευχαριστημένη είμαι με την απώλεια αφού την εβδομάδα που πέρασε από γυμναστική τα είχα φορτώσει στον κόκορα.

Μετά την εκκλησία το πρωί πήγαμε για μπάνιο και κολύμπησα κοντά μια ώρα σήμερα. Η θάλασσα μου φαίνεται πως άρχισε να παγώνει παρά την πολύ ζέστη που είχε σήμερα.

Το κακό είναι πως έφαγα ήδη τους πόντους μου και δυστυχώς το βράδυ θα έχω καλεσμένους άρα και καλούδια και θα είναι δύσκολο το αποψινό βράδυ. Τι έλεγες Χρύσα περί αυτοσυγκράτησης?????  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

σας χρωστάω κέρασμα για την γιορτή μου, αλλά πρέπει να βρω κάτι με λίγους πόντους, με κανά φοντάν συμβιβάζεστε?? :Big Grin: 

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αμαλίτσααααααααααααα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μπράβο συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
69 στρογγυλα και σε λίγο καιρό ποιος μας πιάνει!!!!!!!!!!! το 60 αρι στο τσεπάκι το έχεις!!!!!  :Wink: 

Χμμμμμμ...... Δικαιολογείσαι σήμερα για την ατασθαλία αλλά κοίτα να μην είναι πάνω από 10-15 πόντους για να μπορέσεις να την αποσβέσεις!  :Smile: 

Για την αυτοσυγκράτηση τώρα υπάρχει ένα θέμα....! Έφαγα πριν λίγο ένα κομμάτι μωσαϊκό και έτσι είμαι στους πόντους μου ακριβώς. Χρωστούσα και 5 από χθες..... πόσους θα φορτώσω σήμερα δεν ξέρω. θα κοιτάξω να μην είναι πάνω από 10!
και εγώ δεν εχω καμία δικαιολογία..... ούτε γιορτάζω ούτε τπτ! απλώς χαίρομαι με τις γιορτές των άλλων και βοηθώ στο να καταναλωθούν τα γλυκά και τα φαγητά τους! μην πάνε και χαμένα....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :P

με μέτρο λοιπόν οι παραπάνω πόντοι και όλα θα πάνε καλά!!!!!!!!!
Φιλάκια πολλά να περάσεις καλάααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Α! οσον αφορά στο κέρασμα σιγά μην την γλυτώσεις έτσι απλά με ένα φοντανάκι!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
εγώ θέλω ένα μεγάλο μιλφέιγ με πολύ κρέμα και μαλακά φύλλα γεμάτα ζάχαρη άχνη και κανέλα!!!!!! :P

----------


## asteraki_ed

ας μοιραστώ τις σκέψεις μου μαζί σας μιας και ξέρω ότι θα με διαβάσετε με προσοχή και θα μου πείτε και την άποψή σας.
Λοιπόν, έχω να χάσω ακόμη 27.600 γρ. αν υποθέσουμε ότι θα συνεχίσω να χάνω με ρυθμό 600 γρ την εβδομάδα έχουμε 27.600/600= 46 εβδομάδες. 
Δηλαδή θέλω 46 εβδομάδες για να φτάσω τα 53. με εναν ακριβη υπολογισμο βλέπω ότι οι 46 εβδομάδες με πάνε Τρίτη 29 Ιουνίου του έτους 2010. Μπορεί να φαίνεται πολύ αν το κοιτάξεις.... (2010!) αλλά αν σκεφτείς και πεις 46 εβδομάδες μια χαρά είναι!!!!!!!!! 
Μιλάμε πάντα για τον μακροπρόθεσμο στόχο τον μεγάλο. Ο πρώτος στόχος που οπως εχω ξαναματαπει είναι τα 87-8,7=78,300. 
Σε 14,5 εβδομάδες θα πρέπει να το έχω πετύχει. δηλαδή αφού ξεκίνησα στις 2 ιουνίου θα επρεπε να το καταφερω στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου. Μμμμμμμ εφικτό το βρίσκω. Οπότε ζουζουφιλαράκια μου μετά από τον απολογισμό αυτό και μετά από την χαρά που νιώθω ότι όλα πάνε καλά αργά και σταθερά σας φιλώ και σας ευχαριστώ που με διαβάζετε και μου δίνετε κουράγιο!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Ελπίζω να μην βαρεθείτε μέχρι το καλοκαιρι του 2010 να μιλάτε μαζί μου !!!!!!!1  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :P 
φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

asteraki moy
αν και είμαι κατά την εφαρμογή - σχεδιασμό χρονοδιαγραμμάτων επί της απώλειας βάρους (όλο και πάντα κάτι γίνεται για να βγούμε εκτός χρονοδιαγράμματος), παρ'ολ'αυτά ο Ιούνιος του 2010 δεν είναι και τόσο μακριά. Σκέψου ότι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι θα είσαι μια ΘΕΑ με το μαγιό σου στην παραλία.
Και βέβαια δεν θα σε βαρεθούμε, τί είναι αυτά που λές???. 
Περίπου τα ίδια κιλά θέλουμε κι οι δύο μέχρι τον πρώτο μας στόχο. Εμένα ο πρώτος μου στόχος είναι τα 66,8 δηλαδή θέλω ακόμα 2,2 κιλά κι εσύ 2,3κιλά. Φιλενάδα σε λίγο καιρό θα πάρουμε το πρώτο μας παράσημο!!!!
Έτσι έκαναν στα ww όταν έφτανες στον πρώτο στόχο σου έδιναν ένα "παράσημο" και φυσικά γινόταν μεγάαααλο πανηγύρι στην συγκέντρωση. 

Λοιπόν άκου και τα απρόοπτα τα δικά μου, τελικά απόψε το βράδυ την έβγαλα με γιαουρτάκι και πεπονάκι όχι φυσικά γιατί κατάφερα να κρατηθώ βλέποντας τους άλλους να τρώνε .
Έπαθε έξαφνα η μητέρα μου αλλεργικό σοκ (μάλλον από κάτι που έφαγε) και την έτρεχα στο νοσοκομείο, ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν καλά, μιά ένεση της έκαναν και φύγαμε, αλλά το γεύμα σπίτι μου με φίλους ακυρώθηκε. Λαχταρίσαμε , αλλά τέλος καλό όλα καλά.
Η κολοκυθοτυρόπιτα δεν ψήθηκε -περιμένει στο ψυγείο την αυριανή, το ίδιο και το κοτόπουλο ρολό. Θα τα φάμε πρώτα ο Θεός αύριο με φίλους -αν καταφέρουν να έρθουν - ή μόνοι μας.

Καλή συνέχεια, ζηλεύω για το μωσαικό όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι.
Δεν φτιάχνω καλό μιλφέι, αντίθετα φτιάχνω εξαίρετη σοκολατόπιτα.
Ελπίζω να συμβιβαστείς.
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αμαλία μου περαστικά στη μανούλα σου! Πωπω μέρα γιορτινή η αποψινή (μάλλον η χθεσινή) και να τρέχετε στα νοσοκομεία.. ελπίζω να έρθουν οι φίλοι σας σήμερα και να περάσετε τέλεια! τέλος καλό όλα καλά λοιπόν!  :Smile: 
Πριν λίγο επέστρεψα από την βραδυνή μου έξοδο και τώρα από την υπερένταση δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. τι κακό και αυτό... Πέρασα πολύ μέτρια και έφαγα ελάχιστα γιατί δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου οι κρητικοί μεζέδες. Όταν όμως γύρισα σπίτι δν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ σε ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι μωσαϊκό που μου "φώναζε" μέσα από το ψυγείο!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Αχ, αύριο σκάφτομαι να εφαρμόσω τη μέθοδο σούπα που έχει προτείνει η αγαπητή Ούρσουλα-γοργόνα! αν και δεν τις μπορώ αυτές τις σούπες....!  :Frown: 
Σκεφτόμουν ότι ενώ έχω καταφέρει να χάσω καποια κιλά και τα ρούχα μου έχουν αρχίσει να χωράνε πάνω μου κανείς μα κανείς δεν έχει δει την διαφορά. ελπίζω αυτό να μην οφείλεται σε τπτ άλλο πέραν του ότι δν με παρατηρεί κανείς καλά ή όσο θα έπρεπε! θα τους την φέρω όμως εγώ και σε λίγο καιρό θα δουν μια Χρύσα αγνώριστη!  :Wink: 
Αμ τί? δεν θα τους κάνω την χάρη !!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Τί άλλο να σας πω.... Μόνο ότι αύριο η μαμά θα φτιάξει σουφλέ τυριών που για καλή μου τύχη δεν μου πολυαρέσει οπότε θα απολαύσω την σουπίτσα μου χωρίς πειρασμούς !!!!!!  :Smile: 
Αυτά.... ʼντε να αρχίσω να μετράω προβατάκια μπας και με πάρει ο ύπνος  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
αν και βλέπω να μην με φτάσει ολόκληρο κοπάδι... το μάτι τέντα είναι λες και είναι μέρα μεσημέρι!
Ούρσουλα μου αρέσει και η σοκολατόπιτα με βανίλια παγωτό! Έκλεισε λοιπόν, φτιάξτην εσύ και σε ένα λεπτό θα την φάω εγώ!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Ζουζουνοφιλαράκια μου σας εύχομαι καλό βράδυ και καλό ξημέρωμα!!!! όνειρα γλυκά σαν την σοκολατόπιτα της γοργόνας μας!!!!!!!!!
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  :P

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας ζουζουνοφιλαράκια μου!!!!!!!!!
Χθες τελικά μέτρησα 5 προβατάκια και πολλά αστράκια και με πήρε αμέσως ο ύπνος!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Μμμμμμμ..... Μπήκα να ψάξω για την σούπα της γοργονοΟύρσουλας και να δω τί χρειάζεται να πάω να ψωνίσω....
Σήμερα πρέπει να φερθώ με σύνεση και εγκράτεια...!!! Λοιπόν, σας φιλώ γλυκά και θα τα πούμε ελπίζω και αργότερα! Πάω να φτιάξω καφεδάκο και να πάρω ένα ντεπόν γιατί νιώθω λες και στο κεφάλι μου έκατσαν όλα τα πρόβατα που μέτρησα!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Χμμμμμ.... Μάλλον έχει πολλά ζαρζαβατικά η σούπα για μένα.... φασολάκια? σέλινο? απαπαπα. πολύ εύκολη λύση πάντως αυτή όταν έχεις φάει σε μια μέρα πόντους 2 ημερών. 
Θα σκεφτώ τί θα κάνω.... τώρα δεν πεινάω πάντως. θα με κρατήσει και ο καφες μέχρι να κατεβάσει το μυαλό καμιά ιδέα  :Wink:

----------


## Euxi

Καλημεριζω την παρεα!Να ευχηθω και εγω χρονια πολλα σε ολους για χτες!Αμαλια χρονια πολλα και σε σενα που γιορταζες!Υγεια και τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να σου ευχηθω ως συμφορουμιτισσα απο το να εκπληρωσεις τους στοχους σου και να φτασεις στα κιλα που παντα ηθελες!!Με το καλο!!Μπραβο και για το 69,τελεια!!

Αστερακι να ευχηθω και σε σενα καλη εφαρμογη του προγραμματος και να φτασεις στα κιλα που θες!Με τα χρονοδιαγραμματα η αληθεια ειναι πως ουτε εγω τα πηγαινω καλα,εχω τσακωθει μαζι τους,αλλα ειναι καλο που δινεις μια απλα χρονου και μεγαλο περιθωριο στην προσπαθεια σου.Ετσι δεν αγχωνεσαι και δεν περιμενεις θαυματα απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη,πολυ σημαντικο!!

Και να ερθω στα των ποντων μας.Λοιποοοοον εχω λερωμενη τη φωλια μου εχω να δηλωσω!Χτες δεν μετρησα ποντους και λογω της ημερας τελοσπαντων ξεφυγα.Δεν το ειχα προγραμματισει αλλα δεν θελει και πολυ οπως φανταζεστε.Εφαγα και κατι γλυκακια και κατι μεζεδακια,ηπια και κατι κρασακια,αφηστε τα...Σημερα προσπαθω να μη με παρει απο κατω,γιατι λιγο στενοχωρεθηκα.Ειπα να συνεχισω σα να μη συνεβη τιποτα και να ειμαι λιγο "τσιγκουνα" στους ποντους μεχρι την Τεταρτη που ζυγιζομαι.Αχ βρε παιδια,παντα μα παντα τον δεκαπενταυγουστο με θυμαμαι να τρωω παραπανω,τι να πω,μαλλον το χει η μερα!Εχω πεσει λιγακι ψυχολογικα.Αστερακι καλη ιδεα η σουπα,αλλα με τη ζεστη καπως δε μου ρχεται να το εφαρμοσω...Πολλα φιλακια

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ευχή μου, δεν χρειάζεται να στεναχωριέσαι για μια μέρα παρασπονδίας!  :Smile: 
Από την στιγμή που είσαι διατεθειμένη να το διορθώσεις δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να κάθεσαι να το σκέφτεσαι! η μέθοδος τσιγκουνιά στους πόντους μια χαρά μου ακούγεται αλλά προσοχή γιατί η υπερβολικά μείωση πρόσληψης τροφής δεν φέρει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα όπως λέει και το αδεσποτάκι το οποίο παρεπιπτόντως έχει χαθεί τελείως και μας έχει ξεχάσει!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Eίμαι σίγουρη ότι θα χάσεις μέχρι την τεταρτη που είναι η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος για σένα και δεν στο λέω αυτό για να σου δώσω κουράγιο αλλά γιατί είμαι σίγουρη για αυτό έχοντας μια μικρή εμπειρία πάνω στο θέμα. κάνε λοιπόν την σωστή σου διαχείρηση εσύ και όλα θα γίνουν όπως ακριβώς πρέπει!!!  :Wink:  

Επίσης, κατά την γνώμη μου είναι σωστό να υπάρχει ένα ευρέος φάσματος χρονοδιάγραμμα στα πράγματα που πρέπει να έχουν αρχή και τέλος! Δεν χρειάζεται να βιαζόμαστε αλλά πρέπει να έχουμε στην άκρη του μυαλού μας ότι χρειάζεται και ένας χρονικός έλεγχος ο οποίος ναι μεν δε θα μας πιέζει χρονικά αλλά ούτε και θα μας εφησυχάζει. και όλα αυτά με την προΥπόθεση ότι κάποιος έχει πάρει την μεγάλη απόφαση να κάνει κάτι καλό για τον εαυτό του. Έτσι λοιπόν το καλοκαίρι του 2010 (μμμμ προτιμώ το 46 εβδομάδες) δεν είναι και απόλυτο αλλά το επιθυμητό και ίσως το βέλτιστο με τις συνθήκες που έχω τώρα! Πάμε λοιπόν γερά!!!!!! Εμπρός με φόρα για την κατηφόραααααααααααααααααα αααα!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Euxi

Asteraki εχεις δικιο,δεν πρεπει να μας παιρνει απο κατω,απλα εκανα μεγαλη προσπαθεια Τεταρτη-Πεμπτη-Παρασκευη μαζι με το βαδιν που εκανα(η γυμναστικη με δυσκολευει μαζι με διατροφη αρκετα),ξεκινησα δηλαδη δυναμικα και καλα και χαλαστηκα που την 4η κιολας μερα το χαλασα.Ειναι και που θελω επιτελους να τελειωνω και μ αυτα τα τελευταια κιλα που μου μεινανε (και πιο δυσκολα) και στενοχωρεθηκα.Απο τα 69 μεχρι τα 63 δε δυσκολευτηκα παρα πολυ,τωρα δυσκολευομαι πολυ γιατι εχει κολλησει η ζυγαρια και δεν κατεβαινει.Anyway,το διαγραφω και προχωρω.

Εχεις δικιο πως πρεπει σε οτι κανουμε να υπαρχει ενα σχετικο χρονοδιαγραμμα,απλα την εχω "παθει" πολλες φορες με χρονοδιαγραμματα αδυνατισματος και πλεον εχω δυσανεξια μαζι τους!Εσυ καλα κανεις!Ασε που εισαι πηγη αισιοδοξιας!

Σημερα ως τωρα:

1 τοστ με 1 φετα τυρι = 3π
γαλα στον καφε = 0,5π

Για μεσημερι ειπα να φτιαξω μοσχαρισια μπριζολα με μαυρο ρυζι και σαλατα.
Απογευμα λεω να φαω κανενα φρουτο και βραδυ ενα τοστ.Φαε και εσυ κατι με πρωτεινη και λιγο ψωμι ολικης η ρυζι ολικης.Σε χορταινει αυτη η επιλογη και εχει και λιγες θερμιδες.Αντε να δουμε...

----------


## asteraki_ed

Συγγνώμη που θα στο πω έτσι αλλά αν σκέφτεσαι με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν κάνουμε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Εντάξει, έγινε και τέλος. μην ξεχνάς τους πόντους του κουμπαρά! μηδένισέ τον και προχώρει! μην κολλάς πουθενά! Όπως είπες: το διαγράφω και προχωρώ! Δεν είναι κάτι αντικειμενικό το χρονοδιάγραμμα. είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό και αντικατοπτρίζει τις ανάγκες του ατόμου... π.χ εγώ θέλω και έχω την ανάγκη να πιστέψω ότι τότε θα έχουν γίνει όλα. μπορώ να ονειρεύομαι μια συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία. να κλείνω τα ματια και να ταξιδεύω σε εκείνηη την συγκεκριμένη τρίτη! τώρα αν αυτό θα γίνει τότε συγκεκριμένα είναι κάτι που είναι στο χέρι μου. δεν βιάζομαι, δεν αγχώνομαι πιστύω πς θα τα καταφέρω εφόσον προσπαθήσω. έτσι είναι για όλους. ακόμη και να δεν έρθει τότε τί έγινε?? θα ζητήσω τα λεφτά μου πίσω!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :P
και μέχρι εκεί που θα έχω φτάσει θα είναι μεγάλη επιτυχία!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Κοίτα να δεις λοιπόν που η ζυγαριά σου θα κατέβει χμμμ.... ας πω με λίγη τσιγκουνια 600 γρ!!!!!!!! Και αν κατέβει λιγότερο πχ 500 γρ πάλι κερδισμένη θα είσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
έφαγα και εγώ μεσημεριανό πριν δω το ποστ σου. έφαγα 1 τόστ με μια φέτα τυρί 3π και μια σαλάτα ντομάτα με μια κουταλιά της σούπας λάδι 3π. είμαι μια χαρά μέχρι στιγμής. για αργότερα βλέπουμε. αν εχετε καμιά ιδέα πείτε μου! φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πωπω βαριέμαι τόοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσο πολύ !

----------


## Euxi

Λοιπον ανασυγκροτουμαι και προχωρω.

Για μεσημερι:
μπριζολα μοσχαρισια = 5,5π
4 κουταλιες μαυρο ρυζι = 2π
λαδι 4 κουταλακια=4π
ντοματες = 0π
1 αχλαδι = 0π
1 καπουτσινο μετριο μεγαλο= 2π

μαζι με τα πρωινα συνολο 17π.Λιγοτερο νομιζα θα βγει,τεσπα..Το βραδυ κανενα φρουτο μονο.Για περπατημα σημερα ειμαι πολυ ανορεχτη,αυριο μαλλον..

Εγω αστερακι εχω μανια με τα τοστ.Με χορταινουν απιστευτα και τα τρωω οπου μπορω.Αν εχουν και λαχανικα μεσα ειναι σχεδον πληρες γευμα και πολυ διαιτητικο.Κατα τη γνωμη μου ενα τοστ με ψωμι ολικης,τυρακι κιτρινο και αν θες ντοματα,αγγουρι,μαρουλι και ενα αβγο σφιχτο μεσα ειναι το καλυτερο και πιο χορταστικο βραδινο και οχι μονο!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

γειά σας κι απο μένα,
μόλις τώρα ξεμπέρδεψα με δουλειές και μπήκα να διαβάσω τα νέα σας
Ευχή,
μη σκας που ξέφυγες. Προχώρα από εδώ και πέρα. Το λάθος θα ήταν να τα παρατήσεις. Αύξησε λίγο την άσκηση μέχρι την Τετάρτη που ζυγίζεσαι, περιόρισε λιγάκι και τους υδατάνθρακες (πρόσεχε λίγο το ψωμί) και να δεις που τελικά έστω και μικρή απώλεια θα την έχεις.

Εμένα τελικά ήρθαν σήμερα οι φίλοι μου και φάγαμε την κολοκυθοτυρόπιτα και το ρολό κοτόπουλου, σούπερ έγιναν και περάσαμε και πολύ όμορφα. Η μαμά μου ήταν σήμερα πολύ καλύτερα και μου έφυγε κι η έννοια αυτή.
Φυσικά πάλι ξέφυγα στους πόντους τούτο το Σ/Κ, αλλά ευτυχώς όλα είναι υπο έλεγχο. Λίγο παραπάνω άσκηση και με λίγη αποταμίευση θα ισορροπήσω μέχρι την Παρασκευή.

Τη σούπα δεν χρειάζεται να την τρώτε καυτή. 
Αστεράκι μου, φτιάχτη μια φορά, είμαι σίγουρη πως θα σου αρέσει.
Ούτε κι εγώ τρελλαίνομαι για σούπες αλλά η συγκεκριμένη έχει ωραία γεύση. Αν της βάλεις και λίγη παρμεζάνα και τη ζεστάνεις στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων λιώνει και θυμίζει τη γκούλας ή την κρεμμυδόσουπα που τρώγαμε στην Πράγα.
Το μυστικό στη συνταγή είναι αφού βράσουν τα λαχανικά να τα βάλεις στο μπλέντερ να γίνουν πουρές τα ξαναρίχνεις ως πουρέ πια στο ζουμί τους, ανακατεύεις και το αφήνεις να πάρει μερικές βράσεις να ομογενοποιηθεί και γίνεται η σουπίτσα βελουτέ. Σου λέω είναι τέλεια.
Βάλε 2 καρότα, 2 κολοκύθια, μία χούφτα φασολάκια (κάνουν και κατεψυγμένα), μία χούφτα μανιτάρια, λίγο μαιντανό, λίγο σέλληνο αν έχεις, μία ντομάτα ένα κρεμμύδι κι ένα κύβο.

Τα λέμε αύριο το πρωί,
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλή μας μέρα!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Αμαλία-Ούρσουλα-Μαρία-γοργόνα πολύ χαίρομαι που περάσατε καλα χθες και η μητέρα σου είναι καλύτερα! :Smile: 
Πρέπει να την δοκιμάσω την σούπα σου, ακούγεται πολύ δελεαστική η συνταγή...  :Wink: 
Χθες η μέρα κύλησε πολύ καλά, με ελαφρύ το αίσθημα το βαρεμάρας!  :Big Grin: 
Από διατροφή μπορώ να πω και εγώ με την σειρά μου ότι κατάφερα να αντισταθώ σε πειρασμούς του ψυγείου σε σημείο που οι δικοί μου δεν πίστευαν στα μάτια τους!! Έφαγα συνετά και ελπίζω μέχρι αύριο να έχω αντισταθμίσει τους εξτρα πόντους της προχθεσινής μέρας! Έφαγα 2 τόστ και σαλάτες με λίγο λάδι και για να ικανοποιήσω το αίσθημα του γλυκού τσίμπησα λίγο παστέλι μελιού χωρίς ζάχαρη που είχε φέρει ο αδερφός μου. "Αρκουδάκι μου, ανόρεκτη σε βλέπω σήμερα και δεν πιστεύω στα μάτια μου ότι δεν έχεις κάνει επιδρομή ακόμη στο παγωτό που έχουμε στο ψυγείο" μου έλεγε και τόσο πείσμωνα!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Όλα καλά λοιπόν χθες και ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί και σήμερα γιατί την τρίτη έχουμε και την επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος (αύριο δηλαδή  :Embarrassment: ) και πρέπει να δούμε και μικρή απώλεια! 
όλο και περισσότεροι άνθρωποι με ρωτούν να μάθουν για την διατροφή ww και με χαρά παίρνω τα τεφτέρια μου και τους εξηγώ ποιο είναι το θαυματουργό μου μυστικό!!!!  :Wink: 
Σήμερα δεν έφερα να φάω κάτι στην δουλειά (ξέχασα το ταπεράκι μου στο ψυγείο) και έτσι θα φάω ένα κουλούρι θεσσαλονίκης για αρχή και αργότερα θα πιω έναν χυμό ώστε να φάω κανονικά όταν επιστρέψω σπίτι κάτι γεμιστά...!!!  :Smile: 
Σας φιλώ προς το παρόν και περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!!! 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά ζουζουνοφιλαράκια μου!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  :P

----------


## asteraki_ed

μα καλα τι παθατε ολοι σημερα? με τις μεγαλες ωρες βλεπω ολοι περνατε απο δω!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα κι από μένα,
τώρα μόλις πήρα μιά ανάσα, με τρέχουν πάλι.
Εγώ από το πρωί έφαγα ένα τοστ με ίχνος από ζαμπόν :Big Grin:  τυρί και ντοματούλα αξίας 4π
ένα κομμάτι άρτο 2π
αντιστάθηκα στα παγωτά που έφερα για κέρασμα στη δουλειά, ούτε ένα δεν έφαγα και για μεσημεριανό έχω φιλέτο γλώσσας ψητό με σαλατούλα.

Μπράβοοοο αστεράκι για την επίδειξη σκληρού χαρακτήρα.
Σε λίγο καιρό που θα φαίνεται ακόμα πιο πολύ η απώλεια βάρους , κυριολεκτικά θα σε βομβαρδίσουν από ερωτήσεις για το πως έχασες τα κιλά. Θα βαρεθείς να εξηγείς για το πρόγραμμα ww.

----------


## asteraki_ed

μμμμμμμμ!!!!!!!! μια χαρα σε βρισκω! 
και βλεπω και αυξημένες τις αντιστάσεις!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ASTERAKI MOY,
μόλις έφαγα, μιαμ μιαμ, ωραίο ήταν το φαγάκι μου με μόλις 6 πόντους και έσκασα κιόλας, αλλά.....
το μυαλό μου γυρίζει όλο στην κατάψυξη με τα παγωτά που περίσσεψαν....
πήρα μιά σόδα παγωμένη για να ξεγελαστώ και θα πάω να κάνω κι ένα καφεδάκι ελληνικό με μισό κ.γλ. ζάχαρη για τόνωση.
Λέω στον εαυτό μου πως θα χαρώ περισσότερο το Σάββατο το πρωί με τα 500γρ που φιλοδοξώ να χάσω τούτη τη βδομάδα παρά με το παγωτάκι τώρα.

----------


## p_k

Αμαλία, καταρχάς ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ με πολλή καθυστέρηση γι ατην ονομαστική σου γιορτή και περαστικά στη μητέρα σου!
Όλα να σου έρχονται κατ' ευχήν και πάντα επιτυχίες στους μικρούς και μεγάλους σου στόχους!
asteraki, βλέπω ότι μαζί με την Αμαλία και την Euxi συνεχλιζετε την καλή προαπάθεια με συνέπεια και συνέχεια.
Αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό, να είμαστε συνεπείς στο πρόγραμμα και τα αποτελέσματα θα έρθουν!
Καλη δύναμη για τη συνέχεια και καλή εβδομάδα!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

P-k,
σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για τις ευχές σου, να είσαι πάντα καλά.
Όσο για την προσπάθεια..... τι να πω,.... όχι ότι τα καταφέρνουμε πάντα ως προς την συνέπεια, αλλά αναμφισβήτητα το παλεύουμε. Πιστεύω ότι αν ακολουθούσα κατά γράμμα όλους τους κανόνες της διατροφής ww τώρα πια θα φλέρταρα από πολύ κοντά με το στόχο μου.Αλλά είπαμε, οι αδυναμίες πληρώνονται.
Καλή εβδομάδα φίλε μου.

----------


## Euxi

Aμαλια κρατα γερα,σε καταλαβαινω.Και εγω οταν ενιωθα ειδικα παλιοτερα καποιο γλυκο στο σπιτι που μου αρεσει πολυ,αστα.Ειχα απιστευτα μεγαλο προβλημα,δε φανταζεσαι..Πηγαιναν τα βουλιμικα ξεσπασματα συννεφο..Φοβερο παθος ειδικα με τα γλυκα.Εχω τωρα 3 μηνες παρα κατι που ξεπερασα τα ψυχικα μου ορια,το φιλοσοφησα αλλιως και εφτασα σε ενα επιπεδο να τα απομυθοποιησω αρκετα.Τα εχω "ξεφτιλισει" καπως στο μυαλο μου,τα ονομαζω "βρωμιες","ανθυγιεινα εξαρτησιογονα σκευασματα" και αλλα τετοια και εχω βρει την υγεια μου.Τις περισσοτερες φορες πιανει και απο ενα σημειο και επειτα γινεται συνηθεια και αυτοματα δεν παει στο μυαλο να τα καταναλωσει.

Στα των ποντων μας τωρα εγω σημερα ειμαι στους 14 εως τωρα.Χτες εκλεισα στους 17.Σκοπευω να παω και για ενα περπατημα το απογευμα.Σημερα νιωθω να μου εφυγε και το φουσκωμα του Σαββατου και η ψυχολογια μου ειναι καλυτερη.Δε νομιζω να εχω χασει τιποτα σπουδαιο απο κιλα εως τωρα,αλλα θα μεινω σταθερη στο προγραμμα και πιστευω θα με ανταμειψει αργα η γρηγορα..Δε θελω να παρεκλινω ξανα.

Αστερακι μπραβο για την εγκρατεια!Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους ...

----------


## AMALIA_ed

EYXOYLA,
έχεις δίκιο περί συνήθειας, το πολυ φαγητό και ιδιαίτερα τα πολλά γλυκά, κακή συνήθεια είναι.
Μου έλεγε μία φίλη μου που τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια έχει φορτώσει πολλά κιλά πως ξεκίνησε με την συνήθεια να τρώει μία γκοφρετούλα των παιδιών το απόγευμα ξέρετε για την υπογλυκαιμία.
Και τώρα χρειάζεται μία μεγάλη σοκολάτα και δεν της φτάνει. Μου έλεγε πως την αναζητά σαν ναρκομανής και τις περισσότερες φορές δεν της φτάνει και ψάχνει τα ντουλάπια για οτιδήποτε σε γλυκό.
Εξάρτηση είναι παιδιά, που πρέπει να την κόψουμε ή έστω να την ελέγχουμε αποτελεσματικά.

Ελπίζω να έχεις ζυγαριά που μετρά και γραμμάρια. ΠΙστεύω πως αν κρατηθείς και αύριο κάτι λιγότερο θα δείξει. Και στα ίδια να είσαι πάλι κέρδος είναι , αφού την επόμενη εβδομάδα συνεχίζοντας το πρόγραμμα θα χάσεις σημαντικά.
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## asteraki_ed

Χμμμμμμμμ........ Επανήλθα !!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Είμαι πολύ καλά αν και λίγο ζαβλακωμένη από την ζέστη! άλλοι λιάζονται στις παραλίες και άλλη την βγάζουν μέσα στο σπίτι  :Wink: 
Ομως πόσες μέρες έμειναν????? (κάτσε να μετρήσω....) 8!!!!!!!!!! μόνο! άντε, να πάω να ξεκουραστώ πάλι!!!!! Το έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου: όλη μέρα βόλτες πάνω κάτω παραλία και βιβλιαράκι λογοτεχνία (είμαστε και κουλτουριάρηδες τί να κάνουμε  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: ) και ξάαααααααααααααααπλα!!!!!!!!!! !  :Smile:  Πωπω, δεν λέω άλλα γιατί ήδη δεν την παλεύω άλλο στην Αθήνα!
Σήμερα έφαγα τα εξής: 2μικρές γεμιστές πιπεριές 6π
φέτα 2π
λίγο μωσαϊκό 6π
Σύνολο 14π. θα φάω και φρουτάκια και είμαι σούπερ!
ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ!έστω και 100 γρ ή 95 γρ δεν με νοιάζει! κάτω θα δείξει σίγουρα! ανυπομονώ να ζυγιστώ αύριο! (μα τι μαζοχισμος είναι αυτός....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  )
θα σας ενημερώσω θέλετε δεν θέλετε!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά  :Smile:   :Smile:  :P

----------


## asteraki_ed

Κ Α Λ Η Μ Ε Ρ Α !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Τι κάνετε ζουζούνια μου??????????????  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Ναι ναι , καλά το καταλάβατε, πάλι κεφάκια έχω σήμερα!!!!!!!!!!!! :P
Ανέβηκα στην ζυγαριά το πρωί και ταραταταααααααααααν : 79.300 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Εχασα 1 κιλό και 100 ολόκληρα γραμμάρια!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
ʼλλος αέρας πνέει σήμερα εδώ...... της απόλυτης μα απόλυτης ικανοποίησης!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Έβαλα το καλό μου χαμόγελο και η μέρα είναι σούπερ!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Πωπω! πήρα φόρα αγαπημένοι μου φορουμφίλοι...!!!  :Smile: 
Σκεφτόμουν ότι το τέρμα υπάρχει για να μας θυμίζει πόσα αξίζει η διαδρομή έως εκεί! σε μένα χαρίζει πείσμα, κουράγιο και εσας!!!!!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά και περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## paliopaido

asteraki

συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια σου σου και μπράβο σου που άλλαξες και δεκάδα (αυτό πρέπει να είναι το καλύτερο).
Καλή συνέχεια!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ

αστεράκιιιιι, τι σούπερ νέα είναι αυτάααα
ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ,
έτσι συνέχισε δυναμικά. Το ελεφαντάκι σου πετάει από την χαρά του. Επιτέλους άλλαξες και δεκάδα. 
Μην ξεχάσεις να μειώσεις και τον ημερήσιο στόχο πόντων κατά ένα πόντο.
Φιλενάδα πολύ χάρηκα, ανέβηκα κι εγώ μαζί σου τώρα γιατί ήμουν κάπως το πρωί.
Αστεράκι μου απέχεις μόλις ένα κιλό από τον πρώτο σου στόχο δηλαδή την απώλεια του 10% του αρχικού σου βάρους. Τέλεια, τέλεια. Μου φαίνεται την ερχόμενη Τρίτη θα κάνουμε Πάρτι!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

oooooooo σας ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!! !!  :Wink: 
Βρε Αμαλία-Ουρσουλα-γοργόνα ευτυχώς που μου το θύμησες για τον ένα πόντο λιγότερο! θα συνέχιζα εγώ κανονικά με τους 21π!!!!!! 
Να γιατί η ομάδα πετάει! υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, αγωνία και αμοιβαία χαρά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Μην πέφτεις καθόλου Μαράκι μου! Βλέπεις όλοι εδώ στον αγώνα είμαστε! και αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά τι μας νοιάζει? θα φτιάξει την επόμενη!!!!! σωστάααααααααααα??????????????
Κανένα άλλο νέο? Πως πάει με την δουλειά ακόμη πήζεις?
Πρέπει να σου πω πως σήμερα έφερα λίγο σουφλέ να φάω και δεν βλέπω την ώρα!!!!!!! Μάλλον πεινάω πολύ! Α! πήρα και κάτι κοπλιμέντα σήμερα και ήρθα και έστρωσα....... :P
Λοιπόν, για πες...........  :Wink:

----------


## p_k

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ asteraki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Α!
Φανταστική απώλεια, συνέχισε έτσι!
Τι 95 και 100 γραμμάρια έγραφες χθες, 1 κιλό και 100 γραμμάρια είναι πάρα πολύ καλή απώλεια.
Μην ξεχνάς να πίνεις νερό, να σημειώνεις τι τρως και να αφαιρέσεις 1 πόντο από όσους δικαιούσαι την ημέρα!
Φαντάζομαι πόσο ανεβασμένη θα είναι η ψυχολογία σου!
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΉΡΙΑ!

Κι εγώ πήγα καλά. Αν θυμάστε είχα πάει στα 81 κιλά την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, ενώ θέλω να διατηρούμαι στο στόχο μου με απόκλιση το πολύ 2 κιλά, όπως λέει και το πρόγραμμα. Αυτό σημαίνει μάξιμουμ τα 79,9 κιλά.
Έκανα λοιπόν το πρόγραμμα και η ζυγαριά σήμερα έδειξε 80,2 κιλά, δηλαδή μείον 800 γραμμάρια. Συνεχίζω για άλλη μια εβδομάδα.
AMALIA, θα ζυγιστείς σήμερα;

----------


## asteraki_ed

π-κ μην το συζητας πού έχει πάει η ψυχολογία μου!!!!!!!!!! είμαι που είμαι τραλαλα τραλαλου, τώρα με αποτελείωσε και η αλλαγή δεκάδας!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## Euxi

Asteraki εισαι αστερι! Χιλια μπραβο!!! Ολο τετοιες χαρες να εχουμε!!! Και αλλαγη δεκαδας και μειον 1100,φανταζομαι θα σου φαινεται αρκετα! Ολο κολακευτικα σχολια θα παιρνεις απο εδω και περα! pk μπραβο και σε σενα,το προλαβες πριν γινει προβλημα!

Λοιπον,εγω χτες εκλεισα στους 19 ποντους και περπατησα και ενα μισαωρο. Τελευταια μερα σημερα πριν το πρωτο ζυγισμα. Η αληθεια ειναι πως εχω αρχισει λιγο να πειναω,αλλα ο στοχος πανω απ ολα και η καλη διαθεση!

Σημερα εφαγα ενα τοστ με διπλο τυρι και τον καφε μου συνολο 4,5π. Για μεσημερι ακομα δεν ξερω τι,θα δουμε...

----------


## asteraki_ed

Α!!!!!!!!!!!!! π-κ συγχαρητηρια για την απώλειά σου! πάντως και στα 80 μια χαρά θα είσαι. μια βδομάδα ακόμη και όλα θα γίνουν όπως τα θες!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Ευχούλα μου! όλα θα πάνε καλά αύριο θα το δεις! Η ζυγαριά θα σε ανταμείψει για την προσπάθεια που κάνεις είμαι σίγουρη!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Τώρα για την πείνα σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί οι 19 πόντοι δεν είναι και πολλοί αλλά σίγουρα κάνεις καύσεις πολλές με τόσες ώρα περπάτημα και ετοιμάζεσαι να χάσεις και κιλό γιαυτό νιώθεις οτι αρχίζεις να πεινάς! Υπομονή και όπως είπες καλή διάθεση!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Θα δεις αύριο πανηγύρια που θα έχουμε και με την δική σου απώλεια! 
Το σάββατο πανηγυρίσαμε για την Ούρσουλα, σήμερα για τον π-κ και μένα και αύριο έρχεται και η σειρά σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :P
Το πάρτι θα το κάνουμε σίγουρα!!!!!!! η ομάδα πετάααααααααααααααααααααα ει!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Euxi

Asteraki μου εισαι τοσο καλο..!!! Μας ανεβαζεις ολους,εισαι μια γλυκα!!!

Το προγραμμα παιδια παντως καταλαβαινω και εγω πως ειναι εγγυηση. Υπερτερει κατα πολυ του κλασσικου θερμιδομετρητη και σε ωθει στην υγειινη διατροφη εμμεσα και επιτυχως. Θελω να ευχαριστησω και τα κοριτσια που καθησαν και "ανεβασαν" ολους τους ποντους στα ελληνικα στο αλλο τοπικ. Πραγματικα χωρις αυτο δε θα μπορουσε κανενας μας ασχετος να κανει το προγραμμα!

----------


## asteraki_ed

> _Originally posted by Euxi_
> 
> Πραγματικα χωρις αυτο δε θα μπορουσε κανενας μας ασχετος να κανει το προγραμμα!


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!! όντως!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Μπράβο p-k, το έφαγες το θηρίο. Ξανά πάλι πίσω στο στόχο σου. Καλά λέω εγώ πως είσαι υπόδειγμα για όλους μας. Και πάλι μπράβο για την αυτοσυγκράτησή και την εγρήγορσή σου. Εγώ θα έπαιρνα μπρος μετά τα 4 πρώτα κιλά.

Ευχούλα,
σίγουρα θα χάσεις. όταν πεινάμε λίγο σημαίνει ότι γίνονται καύσεις που καίνε απόθεμα λίπους.
Απλά δεν αφήνουμε την πείνα να μας καταβάλλει, μικρά και συχνά γεύματα όχι θερμιδογόνα για να είναι σε εγρήγορση ο μεταβολισμός.

Καλά πάμε πάντως, ωραία ομάδα γίναμε.
Η Ελένη, η funny και το αδεσποτάκι τι να έγιναν? ακόμα διακοπές είναι?

Πω πω τι βλέπω? σουφλέεεε!!! αχ είναι το αγαπημένο μου.
Εγώ σήμερα έχω φέρει κοτοπουλάκι ψητό και αμπελοφάσουλα για σαλάτα. Καλά είναι κι αυτά, αλλά όχι σαν το σουφλέ αστέρω μου. Ζηλεύωωωω. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

πέρνα από μια βόλτα να το μοιραστούμε!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Δεν ειναι πολύ αλλά θα μας ικανοποιήσει το αίσθημα της πείνας!!!!!!! είναι και ελαφρύ........!!!!!!!
Η funny διακοπές από όσο θυμάμαι, η Ελένη μάλλον μας ξέχασε και το αδεσποτάκι ας έρθει από εδώ και θα το περιποιηθώ που έριξε μαύρη πέτρα πίσω της!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

TO αδεσποτάκι νομίζω πως είχε πει πως το Σεπτέμβριο θα επιστρέψει, αν δεν την μπερδεύω με άλλη.
Κι εγώ στο τέλος της επόμενης εβδομάδας την "κάνω" για βόρεια για μια βδομαδούλα. Το κακό είναι ότι θα είμαι παρέα με την ακατανόμαστη  :Frown:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ευχαριστώ Αστέρω μου για την προσφορά του σουφλέ, αλλά πίστεψέ με θα τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου μόλις με δεις να πέφτω με τα μούτρα και ξεχνώντας και τους καλούς μου τρόπους. Σιγά μη σου αφήσω κομμάτι να φάς :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Τι έγινε δεν αρχισαν στη δουλειά να σε ρωτούν τι δίαιτα κάνεις?

----------


## asteraki_ed

ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΑΤΑΝΟΜΑΣΤΗ????????? τι θα γινει με σενα βρε παιδι μου? Στο τελος της αλλης εβδομαδας ακουω και χαιρομαι!!!! θα ειμαστε κοντα..........!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Μάλλον δεν με εχεις δει να τρωω κατι οταν πειναω γιαυτο λες οτι θα εισαι χειροτερη απο μενα!!!  :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Το παρτι Ουρσουλα λες να το κανουμε πανω????????? ολοι μαζι θα ειμαστε.... σχεδον!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

για την δουλειά χμμμμμμ.........
ας μην μιλήσω............
Είναι όλες μισες μερίδες (και λιγότερο μην σου πω) οπότε μάλλον δεν ασχολούνται και ιδιαιτερα!  :Wink: 
Έχω βρει τρελο κόλπο όμως !!!!!  :Smile: 
όταν μας προσφέρει κάποιος γλυκό ή τέλος πάντων υπάρχει πειρασμός (διατροφικός εννοω, τους άλλους δεν τους δίνουμε  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  ) στο γραφείο, τους τα δίνω και έτσι ούτε τρώω αλλά και τις μπουκώνω για να μην μου μιλάνε!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  (γράφω στο φόρουμ εννοείται όταν έxω ελεύθερο χρόνο δεν μπορώ να ακούω και την μουρμούρα τους  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  )

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μμμμμ!!!!!!!! και για να προλάβω να φάω μόνη μου το σουφλέ σε περίπτωση που αλλάξεις γνώμη και έρθεις....... (όχι για να μην λες οτι μόνο εσύ πέφτεις με τα μούτρα  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: ) πάω να ζεστάνω το σουφλέ μου και να το απολαύσω αργά αργά!!!!!!!!
Κοτοπουλάκι εσύ ε? Μάλλον δεν θα ανταλλάξουμε γιατί δεν το μπορώ και πολύ το κοτόπουλο...........  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :P
Μήπως σε δω πάνω? Που θα πας?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Αστέρωωωω είσαι μονοφαγού :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Κι εγώ πείνασα. Γενικά σήμερα από το πρωί πεινάω πολύ.

Αυτές οι γυναίκες μισές μερίδες τι τρώνε μου λες? Ακρίδες???? :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Εγώ στη δουλειά έχω να κάνω μόνο με άντρες. Το μοναδικό θηλυκό είμαι εδώ μέσα. Παλιότερα είχαμε και μια γάτα δηλαδή αλλά την έκανε για άλλες πολιτείες. :Big Grin: 
Δεν σχολιάζουν πλέον αν πάχυνα ή αδυνάτισα γιατί είναι άγαρμποι και στο παρελθόν πρόγκυξα κανά δυό και από τότε δεν μιλάνε μπροστά μου τουλάχιστον. Τώρα από πίσω τι γίνεται...... ούτε να το φαντάζομαι δεν θέλω. :Stick Out Tongue: 
θα πάμε στο χωριό του άνδρα μου έξω από την Ξάνθη.Εκείνη την εβδομάδα στην Ξάνθη έχουν γιορτές παλιάς πόλης, ανεβαίνουν πολλά συγκροτήματα και τραγουδιστές και γενικά σ'όλη την πόλη υπάρχει ένα διαρκές πανηγύρι.
Ίσως πάμε και κανά δυο μέρες στη Θάσο.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αχ, το έχουν γενικά οι ανδρες να ειναι πιο διακριτικοι σε αυτα.  :Wink:  κατι ηξερε η γατα και την εκανε!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
μμμμμ εγω θα ειμαι θεσσαλονικη! αν θετε ελατε για κανα καφε! Η Θασος ειναι απλα ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ!!!!!!!! τέλειες παραλίες , πολύ πράσινο..... απίστευτη! 
Εγώ Ούρσουλα μόλις έφαγα και το ευχαριστήθηκα! με βάρυνε λίγο αλλά οκ! μετά εχει περπατημα στη νεα ιωνια. πρεπει να συνοδευσω την ξαδερφη για ψωνια.....  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

KI εγώ μόλις έφαγα. Το γεύμα μου ήταν υπέροχο και πολύ χορταστικό σε σημείο σκασμού. Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές μακαρίζω την διατροφή ww. 
Τρώς άνετα τα φρουτάκια σου, τη σαλατούλα σου και τι έγινε να βάλεις λίγο λαδάκι? Δηλαδή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γυρίσεις όλο το λαδικό στο πιάτο σου???
Ούτε ν'αγχώνεσαι με θερμίδες. Αν τα έτρωγα όλα αυτά που έφαγα από το πρωί και μέτραγα θερμίδες το βράδυ δεν θα έπρεπε ούτε το γιαούρτι μου ν'αγγιξω.
Γράφω πόντους

1 ποτήρι γάλα από αμύγδαλο 2π
3κσ quaker 2π
1 καφέ με 1/2 κγλ ζάχαρη 0π
2 αχλάδια 0π
200 γρ κοτόπουλο φιλέτο ψητό με ένα κ.γλ. λάδι , λεμόνι και λίγη μουστάρδα 5π
1 μπωλ αμπελοφάσουλα βραστά με 2 κ.γλ. λάδι και λίγο μπαλσάμικο 2π
Σύνολο πόντων=11 κι έχω σκάσει λέμε

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Η Νέα Ιωνία έχει πολύ καλή αγορά.
Παλιά με βόλευε και ψώνιζα κι εγώ από εκεί.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Αστέρω σου συνιστώ να πάρεις κι εσύ κάτι για τον εαυτό σου έστω και μικρό για επιβράβευση που έχασες 8 κιλά σχεδόν.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

όταν φτάσω στον πρώτο μου στόχο τα 66,8 θα κάνω μία βόλτα στα μαγαζιά ν'αγοράσω κάτι όμορφο που να μου θυμίζει την επιτυχία μου και να με παροτρύνει. Όπως ένα μπλουζάκι, παπούτσια? ή μήπως κάτι σε εσώρουχο???? 
Αχ μέχρι τότε όμως.... υπομονή.
Πάλι μ'επιασε η ανυπομονησία μου :Frown:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

επειδή πήρα φόρα και γράφω μόνη μου,
πάρε κι ένα 5ο μήνυμα :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

χαχαχαχα  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Mου αρέσει πολύ να διαβάζω μηνύματά σας οπότε και 6ο να μου έστελνες δεν έχω πρόβλημα!!!  :Wink: 
Αχ, δυστυχως φυλαω λεφτα για το 10ημερο πάνω και αν με γυρίσεις ανάποδα αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 12 ευρώ.... περίπου! θα πάρω όμως από πάνω όταν πληρωθώ!!!  :Wink: 
Μμμμμ γιατί δεν παίρνεις μια μπλούζα για κάθε μέρα, ένα τζινάκι και ένα ζευγάρι καλά εσώρουχα?????? !!!!!!!!! Πάρε σε ροζ χρώμα ή σε μαύρο με καμιά κορδέλα για να είναι και ρομαντικά!  :Smile: 
Ολα θα γίνουν γοργόνα μην βιάζεσαι!!!! τί έχουμε πει? αγάλι αγάλι! μετά θα δεις ποοοοοοοοοσα ρούχα θα πάρεις! θα πάμε μαζί για ψώνια! 
Ναι η νεα ιωνία εχει πολύ ωραία αγορά αλλά εγω ανυπομονώ για την στιγμή που θα κάτσω να πιω καφεδάκι! δεν είμαι και πολύ της βιτρίνας!  :Wink: 
Οταν θα κάνουμε το πάρτι σκέψου ότι θα έχουμε πάει να πάρουμε κανένα ωραίο φορεματάκι όπως ακριβώς το θέλουμε! ωραίο πράγμα η προσμονή του χασίματος βάρους! έχεις χρόνο να μελετήσεις ακριβως τί χρειάζεται η γκαρνταρόμπα σου !!!!!!  :Smile:  δεν κάνεις άσκοπες αγορές!!!!  :Big Grin: 
:P

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Τζινάκι αποκλειεται να πάρω. θα πάρω όταν με το καλό φτάσω στο στόχο μου.
Έχω τώρα να περάσω. 
Μάλλον σε παπούτσια θα καταλήξω για να τα φοράω σχεδόν καθημερινά και να μου θυμίζουν ότι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω.
Καλά στην ντουλάπα μου γίνεται χαμός. Έχω ρούχα για όλα τα κιλά. Όταν ήμουν 67 για τα 64 με 65 ακόμαι και για τα 60. Μη σου πω και στα 58 να φτάσω πάλι θα βρω να φορέσω!!!!!
Μωρέ ας φτάσω εγώ στο στόχο μου και βόμβα θα ρίξω στη ντουλάπα, πλήρη εκκαθάριση θα κάνω σε οτιδήποτε μου είναι μεγάλο σαν νούμερο και τότε θα πάμε για εξόρμηση στα μαγαζιά φιλενάδα με λίστα ανα χείρας. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Απαπαπα! οργανωμένη σε βρίσκω γοργονα-Ούρσουλα!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
τα δικα μου παντως ειναι μεγάλααααα. 
οταν παιρνω τα δινω σε αλλους  :Frown: 
έτσι μάλλον θα έχουμε να ψωνίσουμε αρκετάααααααα!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, θα καταφέρω να αγοράσω και αυτό το υπέροχο στράπλες νυφικό που έχει και ζακετάκι αραχνούφαντο......  :Embarrassment: 
όταν το είχα δει είχα πει: κάποια στιγμή θα το πάρεις ο κόσμος να χαλάσει! :P
Αχ, πολύ έχω χαρεί τώρα με όλα αυτά!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Προς Θεού, μην πάρεις στράπλες νυφικό ειδικά αν έχεις σκοπό να το βάλεις και μετά το γάμο στη δεξίωση.
θα αγανακτήσεις φιλενάδα, είναι εντελώς άβολο. Καλύτερα να έχει έστω και ένα μικρό τιραντάκι παρά να είναι εντελώς στράπλες. θα σου πέφτει συνεχώς και μην ακούς αυτά περί μπανελών, μπούρδες είναι.
Ή θα σε σφίγγουν τόσο οι μπανέλες προκειμένου να το κρατούν στο ύψος του που δεν θα μπορείς ούτε ανάσα να πάρεις ή θα σου πέφτει συνεχώς κι όλο το βράδυ με το παραμικρό χοροπηδητό θα το τραβάς .

Αστέρω το πιστεύεις ότι έχω στη ντουλάπα μου αφόρετα ρούχα? δεν είναι πολλά αλλά 2 με 3 υπάρχουν. Έκανα δίαιτα και ήθελα ας πούμε 4 κιλά για το στόχο μου. και ψώνιζα κάτι που μου άρεσε στενούτσικο ώστε χάνοντας ακόμα 2 κιλά να μου είναι άνετο. Έεε κάτι γινόταν δεν έχανα το 2κιλο κι έμενε αφόρετο το ρούχο αφού δεν μπορώ να με σφίγγουν κιόλας. Γι' αυτό τώρα έβαλα μυαλό, ψώνια θα κάνω μόνο όταν φτάσω στο στόχο μου και φυσικά όλα τα παλιά που θα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση θα τα μοιράσω .

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Αλήθεια δηλαδή του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή θα έχουμε τρεχάματα για το γάμο σου???

----------


## asteraki_ed

Του χρόνου και κάτι λίγο περισσότερο  :Wink:  αν όλα πάνε καλά και είμαστε καλά θα σας σέρνω σε γλέντια!
Δεν θα το πιστέψεις αλλά ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να υιοθετήσω την νοοτροπία : παίρνω ένα ρούχο, το βάζω σε θέση που να φαίνεται και μετά κάνω αγώνα για να αδυνατίσω ώστε να χωράω μέσα σε αυτό.  :Smile: 
Σε μένα λειτουργούσε κάπως αρνητικά το θέμα! Ήθελα να έχω στην ντουλάπα μου μ΄νο ότι μου χωρούσε! γιαυτό έφτασα στο σημείο τώρα να έχω πολύ λίγα, τα απολύτως απαραίτητα!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Το σκέφτηκα αυτό με το στράπλες αλλά το καλό το παλικάρι ξέρει και άλλο μονοπάτι  :Wink: 
Μπορώ να βάλω ράντες!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 

Το καλοκαίρι του 2010 (σε 46 εβδομάδες).........!!!!!!! Τι γλυκιά προσμονή!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Τελικά δεν μου είπες, το πάρτι που θα το κάνουμε???  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :P

----------


## Euxi

Και εγω ακριβως οπως η Αμαλια!Ιδια κατασταση ομως!!Εχω ρουχα για ολα τα κιλα.Παντελονια για τα 70,για τα 67,για τα 64,για τα 62,τα 61,ακομα και για τα 58,τα οποια δεν εχω φορεσει φυσικα σχεδον ποτε.Ειναι φοβερο το ποσο αλλαζει το σωμα μου ακομα και 2 κιλα να παρω η να χασω και ολα τα παιρνω στον πωπω.Τουλαχιστον στις μπλουζες δεν υπαρχει τετοιο προβλημα.Εχω ρουχα που δεν εχω φορεσει ποτε και ρουχα που τα λιωνω στην κυριολεξια γιατι με κανουν να αισθανομαι ανετα.Και εγω πλεον δεν αγοραζω τιποτα.Πανε χαμενες και οι εκπτωσεις!!Εχω πει λιγη υπομονη ακομη και οταν σταθεροποιηθω στα κιλα που θελω θα κανω ενα καλο ξεσκαρταρισμα.Το δε αχτι μου ηταν ανεκαθεν τα τζιν παντελονια,τα οποια δεν τα εχω χαρει και μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ.Δεν μου πηγαινουν καθολου μεχρι τα 62-63 κιλα και αναγκαζομουν να τη βγαζω με μαυρα ελαστικα παντελονια.Οταν ομως πηγαινω απο 60 και κατω μου πηγαινουν παρα πολυ τα στενα τζιν και τα εχω λαχταρησει απιστευτα.Ειπα και εγω τον πονο μου,αντε γρηγορα να ανανεωνομαστε!!
Αστερακι τι ακουω,η ωρα η καλη ευχομαι!Προλαβαινεις να φτασεις το στοχο σου ανετα και θα εισαι μια κουκλα νυφη!!

Για μεσημερι εφαγα τοστ με τυρι φετα και σαλατα και τωρα πινω εναν καπουτσινο.Συνολο εως τωρα 11,5 ποντοι.Θα με συρω εστω και με το ζορι αργοτερα για περπατημα.Φιλακια!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

AX Eυχούλα μου, καταλαβαίνεις τον πόνο μου!! Έτσι κι εγώ έχασα και φέτος τις εκπτώσεις. Που θα πάει όμως θα φτάσουμε στο στόχο μας και τότε.... ε ρε γλέντια που θα κάνουν οι μαγαζάτορες!!!

Ευχούλα , μήπως μένουμε κοντά να πηγαίνουμε μαζί για περπάτημα?

Αστέρω, για ποιό πάρτι μιλάς? για να γιορτάσουμε την απώλεια των κιλών μας?
εξαρτάται τι εποχή θα είναι. Αν είναι όντως καλοκαιράκι προσφέρω και τον κήπο μου για να χωράνε όοολοι οι καλεσμένοι μας που σίγουρα θα είναι πολλοί.
Αν είναι χειμώνας.... ιδέα δεν έχω.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Μάλλον μόνη μου έμεινα,
φεύγω κι εγώ
τα λέμε αύριο
φιλάκια πολλά σε όλους

----------


## Euxi

Αμαλια μου δυστυχως δε μενω στην Αθηνα... Κριμα,ωραια ιδεα.Η παρεα στη γυμναστικη ειναι ενα κινητρο να ξεκουνιεσαι. Παρ ολα αυτα πηρα τα κουραγια μου και περπατησα σε στυλ βαδιν αλλο ενα μισαωρο σημερα.Οσο για τους μαγαζατορες,οντως θα κανουν χρυσες δουλειες οταν φτασουμε το στοχο μας,εχει να βγει πολυ απωθημενο!!

Απο ποντους σημερα ειμαι στους 15,5. Για βραδυ εφαγα λιγα κριτσινια με λιγο τυρι και 2 φρουτα. 

Καλο βραδυ! :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

γεια σαςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
είχα πάει για ψώνια και απλά ξεθεώθηκα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Δεν πήρα τίποτα για μένα αλλά μου πήρε η ξαδέρφη δωράκι για τα γενέθλιά μου (τον ιούλιο!). Κάτι απίστευτα μακριά σκουλαρίκια με πεταλούδες μεγάλες! απλά ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!  :Smile: 
Το πήρα και το δωράκι μου λοιπόν και περπάτησα σε οοοοοοοοοοοοοοολη την νέα ιωνία και ήρθα στα ίσα μου  :Wink: 
Ας πω και γω τί έχω φάει μέχρι τώρα (δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν τσιμπήσω ακόμη και κάτι άλλο  :Big Grin:  ) :
το μεσημέρι ένα ωραιότατο σουφλέ 8π
το απόγευμα προς το βράδυ μια σαλάτα δροσερή ρόκα-κοτόπουλο 8π
Σύνολο 16π
μέχρι τους 20 έχω ακόμη άλλους 4π. δεν ξέρω τί θα τους κάνω.... μπορεί και να τους αποθηκεύσω  :Wink: 

Χμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ βλέπω κανονίζετε εσείς και εμένα με αφήνετε στην απόξω εεεεεεεεεεε??????????? θα σας δείξω εγώ θα δείτε τί θα πάθετε!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Αργώ ακόμη για παντρειά ευχούλα μου! λέμε για του χρόνου αλλά κάτσε να δούμε  :Wink:  Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου πάντως!!!! 

Το πάρτι για την επιτυχία μας αγαπημένη μου Ούρσουλα-γοργόνα θα το κάνουμε στον κήπο σου τότε έκλεισε!!!!  :Smile: 

ʼντε λοιπόν, σε λίγο καιρό μας βλέπω και τις 3 με τις λίστες στο χέρι να ψάχνουμε στα μαγαζιά!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:  :P

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά ζουζουνοφιλαράκια μου και θα τα πούμε το πρωί πρώτα ο Θεός!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας ζουζουφιλαράκια μου!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Τί κάνετε???????????
Χθες έκανα μια γουρουνιά πρώτης τάξεως!!!!!!!! Έφαγα γλυκό σοκολατένιο....... έτσι μετράω 5π παραπάνω τους οποίους πρέπει να αποσβέσω μέχρι την Τρίτη!  :Wink: 
εύκολη δουλειά δεν λέω αλλά πρέπει να κόψω τις ζαβολιές..  :Wink: 
Όλα καλά και σήμερα, χαλλλλλλλλλλλλαράαααααααα αααα!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Περιμένω νέα σας!!!!! 
φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά !!!!!!!!!! :P
Ας ακούσω λίγη μουσική..... και να σας αφιερώσω το τραγούδι ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙΣ από τον Σαββόπουλο με το οποίο ξεκίνησα την μερα μου!  :Smile: 
Σας φιλώ γλυκάααααααααααα!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Όλοι καλά ελπίζω ε???  :Wink: 
Λοιπόν, χθες έμαθα ότι αυτή η δροσερή σαλάτα με ρόκα και κοτόπουλο που υπολόγιζα στους 8π έχει 11π!!!!!!!! Οπότε χθες έκανα απόσβεση των επιπλέον πόντων και αποθήκευσα και έναν!!! :P
Σήμερα έφερα μαζί μου γεμιστά στα οποία και δίνω 8π με λίγο φέτα 2π. Σύνολο γεύματος 10π! μέχρι τους 20π που δικαιούμαι θα έχω υπόλοιπο για το απόγευμα και το βράδυ άλλους 10π και ένας ο μπόνους από χθες σύνολο πόντων που πρέπει να καταναλώσω 11!!!! είπα να μου δώσω και άλλους 2 bonus πόντους επειδή είμαι όμορφη αλλά δεν θα το κάνω και θα δείξω ανωτερότητα!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
όχι, δεν είμαι ψώνιο...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους ζουζουνοφιλαράκια μου και περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!!!!
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Καλημεριζω και εγω!

Απ'οτι βλεπω εχουν επανελθει καποια ποστς απο χτες το βραδυ,αλλα εχουν σβηστει αυτα που γραψαμε χτες η κανω λαθος? Χτες δεν μπορουσα να "μπω" ολη τη μερα...

Anyway! 

Λοιπον,εγω ζυγιστηκα χτες που εκλεισα την πρωτη εβδομαδα μου στο προγραμμα και η απωλεια ηταν 600γρ.,οσα ειχες πει αστερακι... Πηγα στα 62,7 απο 63,3. Ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη,αν σκεφτω πως το Σαββατο εκανα αρκετες ατασθαλιες... Και συνεχιζω φυσικα ακαθεκτη και με περισσοτερο πεισμα! Χτες καταναλωσα 17π,αλλα δεν πηγα για περπατημα. Σημερα ομως σκοπευω να παω..

Πολλα φιλακιααααα

----------


## p_k

Kαλημέρα κι από μένα!
asteraki, τα γεμιστά με ρύζι (ντομάτες) έχουν 7 π. Με κιμά 8 π.
Όσο για τις πιπεριές, η μία γεμιστή με ρύζι έχει 4 π. και με κιμά 4,5.
Καλη συνέχεια στη μέρα σας!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Mπράβο ευχούλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Τέλεια η απώλειά σου αν σκεφτείς ότι έχεις να χάσεις τόσα λίγα κιλά!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Την επόμενη σε βλέπω για κιλό!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Όλα καλά!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Εντάξει βρε δεν έγινε και τίποτα που δεν πήγες μια μέρα για περπάτημα! θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις και ένα ποδήλατο και να αρχίσεις να κόβεις βόλτες!  :Smile: 
Αν θες σήμερα που θα πας για περπάτημα κάνε και 2χλμ παραπάνω για μένα! μπας και ξεπιαστώ!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## p_k

Euxi συγχαρητήρια!!!
Πολύ καλή η απώλεια! Συνέχισε με συνέπεια και σταθερότητα και όλα θα πάνε καλά!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

τα γεμιστά μου είναι πιπεριές και έχω και λίγο ρύζι από το ταψί......... 
νομίζω πως οι πιπεριές εχουν 3π η μία αν είναι και μικρές........
μμμμμμμμμμμ πάλι λάθος έκανα?????????????????  :Frown:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα κι από μένα,
χθες και σήμερα το πρωί δεν μπορούσα να μπω στο φόρουμ
Κάτι είχε γίνει.

αστεράκι 3,5 πόντους θα υπολογίζεις για κάθε γεμιστό με ρύζι

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, ΜΠΡΑΒΙΣΙΜΟ ΕΥχούλα για την απώλεια των 600γρ.
Πολύ καλά πήγες και ας έκανες ατασθαλίες το Σ/Κ.
Εγώ για να πω την αλήθεια σε υπολόγιζα για λιγότερο πως θα έχανες.
Αλλά να που η διατροφή ww δούλεψε αμέσως και στον δικό σου οργανισμό.
Γρήγορα τα παραπανίσια κιλά θα είναι παρελθόν, αλλά το κυριότερο θα απαλλαγείς με την βοήθεια αυτής της διατροφής από τις ενοχές του να φάς και κάτι θερμιδογόνο.
Να δείς που γρήγορα θα φτάσεις στον στόχο σου τα 58 κιλά και το κυριότερο θα αλλάξεις τρόπο αντιμετώπισης του φαγητού. Η ευελιξία των ww βοηθά πολύ σ'αυτό. Σε λυτρώνει βρε παιδί μου.
Στο λέω εκ πείρας.
Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Η μέση μου πέρασε, και χθες βράδυ περπάτησa και για σένα αστέρω μου.
μία ολόκληρη ώρα. Μισή ώρα για μένα και μισή για σενα. Μάλλον γι'αυτό νιώθεις πιασμένη μωρό μου :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

α!!!!!!!! ωστε εσυ ευθύνεσαι για όλα εεεεεεε?????????  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
οπότε έχουμε σύμφωνα με αυτά που μου λέτε 11π γαι το μεσημεριανό μου........
Καλό είναι και αυτό...........

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΛΟΙΠΌΝ ας γράψω και τους δικούς μου πόντους μέχρι τώρα,
1 τοστ ολικής με ίχνος από ζαμπόν, μία φέτα μίλνερ ντομάτα και πιπεριά 4π
τα φρούτα τα ξέχασα,
μπριζόλα μοσχαρίσια ψητή 7π
2 κγλ. λάδι 2π
1 αγγουράκι
σύνολο πόντων 13
θέλω να εξοικονομήσω και 3 πόντους για τις ατασθαλίες του περασμένου Σ/Κ
άρα 16π 
Δηλαδή μπορώ ακόμα να φάω 4π μέχρι το βράδυ. Καλά είμαστε, πιστεύω πως θα τα καταφέρω.

----------


## dreamer_ed

Καλημερα και απο εμενα εχθες κατεγραψα απο καποιο μελλος εδω τους ποντους της καθες τροφης ομως δεν ξερω ποσους ποντους πρεπει να καταναλωνω γι να αδυνατισω.
ειμαι 1.74 με 83 κιλα και θελω να παω 70
ποσους ποντους πρεπει να τρωω καθε μερα??
πειτε μου αν μπορειτε ευχαριστω!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=1

γεια σου ντριμερ!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
για δες εδώ.... θα βρεις το ερωτηματολογιο και βγαλτους! και μετα εννοειται θα μας πεις κιολας!  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

θα ξεκινησεις ww??

----------


## Euxi

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ! Αμαλια η αληθεια ειναι πως το περπατημα ειναι η λεπτομερια που κανει τη διαφορα,αν δεν το ειχα αρχισει ισως να εχανα ακομα λιγοτερο... Παντως το προγραμμα ειναι παααρα πολυ καλο,απλα φανταζομαι θελει λιγο και το χρονο του για να λειτουργησει και βεβαια να μην γινονται παρασπονδιες... Νομιζω πως οι εξοικονομησεις που κανεις και τα "χρεη" που επιστρεφεις θα φανουν αμεσα στο επομενο ζυγισμα σου! Αστερακι καλη ιδεα για το ποδηλατο,θα το επεξεργαστω...! Γιατι δεν ξεκινας με ενα τεταρτο γρηγορο περπατημα τη μερα? Ξερεις τι καλο θα σου κανει εστω και τοσο? Και να δεις που σε λιγες μερες θα θελεις απο μονη σου να αυξησεις το χρονο... Ενα τεταρτακι δεν ειναι τιποτα,γιαααα να σε βλεπω να βαζεις τα αθλητικα σου σιγα σιγα!! Dreamer ελα και εσυ να γινομαστε περισσοτεροι!!

Στα των ποντων εως τωρα:

1 φετα ψωμι,1 φετα τυρι,γαλα στον καφε,1 μπανανα,12 κουταλιες δημητριακα,1 μπολ γαλα ελαφρυ = 11π

Τωρα δεν πειναω καθολου γιατι μολις εφαγα τα δημητριακα και δεν σκοπευω να μαγειρεψω σημερα. Εχω και τα φρουτακια μου και βλεπουμε...

Χαιρετω!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

μμμμμμμμ δεν τα καταφέρνω με την γυμναστική ευχούλα μου.... εδώ και όταν περπατάω σέρνομαι!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Κοίτα, γενικά να ξέρεις ότι το πρόγραμμα ww είναι αποτελεσματικό, πολύ εύκολο στην παρακολούθηση και σε κινητοποιεί αλλά θέλει υπομονή με την απώλεια βάρους. Δηλαδή, θα χάνεις το max 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα που είναι και το προβλεπόμενο εξαλλου και μπορεί και 600γρ ή 300γρ. το θέμα είναι όμως ότι τρως όλες τις τροφές (δηλαδή δεν στερείσαι κάτι που μετά θα το έτρωγες μετά μανίας) και έχεις πάντα και τον μπούσουλα των πόντων. 
Παρασπονδίες θα γίνονται αλλά το θέμα είναι η σωστή διαχείρηση των πόντων σου μετά. ειλικρινά δεν θα σου φανεί καθόλου ότι κάνεις διαιτα ή κάτι τέτοιο. Θα τρως ότι έχεις, στη σωστή ποσότητα, και θα χάσεις. 
Μην άγχεσαι λοιπόν αν έκανες και κάποια μικρή ατασθαλία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dreamer_ed

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ αστερακι,να σε καλα!
Μετρησα τους ποντους μου και ειναι 23 ημερισιος για να χασω!! :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

μια χαρά dreamer μου! καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι και καλή επιτυχία!!!!! ό,τι χρειαστείς το ρωτάς εννοείται!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδιαααααααααααααα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Τί κάνετε ζουζούνια????????????? :P
Λοιπόν, έχω να κάνω μια εκ βαθέων εξομολόγηση........  :Smile: 
Χρωστάω 5π από 200γρ παγωτό βανίλια λαχταριστό και από ενα κομμάτι κορμό! ήμουν έτοιμη να φάω τα φρουτάκια μου και μετά να φάω το βραδυνό μου αλλά άλλαξα γνώμη και είπα να γλυκαθώ λιγουλάκι........ μάλλον όμως το παράκανα!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Σήμερα έφερα μαζί μου λίγο στήθος κοτόπουλο και ρύζι τα οποία έχουν συνολικά.... 9π. 
Το ρύζι έχει και 1 κουταλάκι λάδι.
Μμμμμμμ, πολύ χάρηκα γιατί νόμιζα ότι σήμερα είναι Πέμπτη αλλά με ενημέρωσαν ότι είναι Παρασκευή και έτσι αύριο θα κοιμηθώωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωω πολύ μιας και μου λείπει ύπνος!!!!!  :Smile: 
Λοιπόν, για πείτε κανένα νέο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:  :P

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα και από μένα,
βλέπω μεγαλώνει η παρέα μας,
Dreamer, καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας κουκλιτσα,
Ξεκινάς με αρκετούς πόντους (23) και είμαι σίγουρη πως το πρόγραμμα θα σε βολέψει και με το παραπάνω. Ότι χρειαστείς μη δίστασεις να μας ρωτήσεις όσο παράδοξο κι αν σου φαίνεται.
Σε συμβουλεύω τις πρώτες μέρες να μας γράφεις τι τρως καθημερινά και τι πόντους υπολόγισες για να σε διορθώνουμε όπου έχεις κάνει λάθος. Τώρα που είναι αρχή είναι σημαντικό να βάλεις γερές και σωστές βάσεις. Εύχομαι πολύ γρήγορα να πανηγυρίζουμε τον πρώτο σου στόχο την απώλεια του 10% του βάρους σου δηλαδή την απώλεια 8,3 κιλών. Καλή επιτυχία.

αστεράκι μου γλυκό,
από τα πολλά γλυκά που τρώς τελευταία έχεις γίνει ακόμα πιο γλυκό!!!! :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

εγώ τα μείωσα αισθητά, τα περιόρισα να τα τρώω το Σ/Κ και κυρίως απλό παγωτό (σοκολάτα βεβαίως βεβαίως) καταναλώνω. Βέβαια για να πω και την αλήθεια δεν το έκανα μόνο για καλύτερη απώλεια βάρους αλλά και για λόγους υγείας.

Χθες δεν είχα πολύ κουράγιο για γυμναστική και μετά βίας και πολύ βαριεστημένα ομολογώ έκανα 30 λεπτά αερόμπικ (dvd) Ελπίζω σήμερα να είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μα καλή μου Ούρσουλα πού να βρεις το κουράγι για γυμναστική με τόση δουλειά που ρίχνεις το πρωί?????????? :P
και αυτό το μισάωρο που κάνεις είναι σπουδαίο εγχείρημα!!!!!  :Smile: 
Δεν ξέρω τι έχω πάθει τον τελευταίο καιρό με τα γλυκά.... πρέπει να τα μετριάσω την κατανάλωσή τους όμως γιατί θα μου ανέχει το ζάχαρο στο τέλος!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Είμαστε και μιας άλφα ηλικίας βλέπεις!!!!!!!!! :P
Να πω (μιας και είπες για τους 23 π της dreamer) ότι οι 20 πόντοι τελικά μου φαίνονται υπεραρκετοί και θέλω να ελπίζω πως θα μπορέσω από εδώ και στο εξής να παραμείνω με σωστή διατροφή σε αυτούς καθημερινά γιατί τώρα τελευταία δεν με βλέπω καλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

astero,
πόσους πόντους πρέπει να παίρνεις ημερησίως τώρα?

----------


## asteraki_ed

στους ίδιους είμαστε Ούρσουλά μου!!!!  :Smile: 
20 πόντους την ημέρα αφού έχω κατέβει δεκάδα. 
Σκέψου ότι όταν θα φτάσω στην δεκάδα του 5 οι πόντοι μου θα πρέπει να είναι ημερησίως 18!!!!!!!!!!! Με βλέπω κάθε μέρα να χρωστάωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :P
Το καλό είναι ότι η όρεξή μου δεν είναι η ίδια για το φαγητό. Στο θέμα γλυκό όμως υπάρχει ένα ζήτημα μεγάλο! Θα το καταφέρω και αυτό όμως πού θα πάει...... στο χέρι του είναι??????? :P

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Για μένα πάλι ο πιο εφικτός στόχος πόντων είναι το 21.
Με τους 20 ζορίζομαι λιγάκι. Δυσκολεύομαι να καλύψω τις ατασθαλίες του Σ/Κ.
Είναι θέμα να έχεις επιπλέον 7 πόντους μες στην εβδομάδα.
Γι αυτό πρέπει από εδώ και πέρα να περιορίσω τις ατασθαλίες αυτές. Δεν πρέπει να μου ξεφεύγει ο έλεγχος γιατί μετά όλη την εβδομάδα αναγκάζομαι να ρίχνω την ημερήσια λήψη πόντων και με κίνδυνο φυσικά να μπλοκάρω τον μεταβολισμό.
Δεν έχει σημασία μόνο να χάσουμε μία εβδομάδα αλλά να διασφαλίσουμε ότι θα χάσουμε και τις εβδομάδες που ακολουθούν.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Νομίζω πως λίγοι είναι, είσαι ύψος κάτω από 1,62?
Μήπως στην εργασία έβαλες 0?

μα κι εμένα τα γλυκά με κάνουν και ξεφεύγω και επίσης και καμία τηγανιτή πατάτα που τις φτιάχνω μόνο το Σ/Κ του αντρούλη μου και φυσικά ζηλεύω κι εγώ. Οι άτιμες 8 πόντους έχουν τα μόλις 100γρ. Μεγάλη πικρα!!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

στο ερώτημα της εργασίας έβαλα την 2η επιλογή (καθιστική με λίγες μετακινήσεις), αφού από την ώρα που θα γυρίσω στο σπίτι, κυριολεκτικά δεν "βάζω κ@λ@) στην καρέκλα, όλο δουλειές κάνω μέχρι τις 11:30 Που τα παρατάω πια , κάνω ένα ντους και πέφτω για ύπνο.
2 οχτάωρα δουλεύω αλλά για το ένα πληρώνομαι.... τι αδικία!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

σωστό αυτό!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω! πρέπει μεν να μένουμε στους πόντους μας αλλά να τρεφόμαστε και σωστά! η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην δική μου περίπτωση τουλάχιστον δεν ενεργεί αρνητικά μια ατασθαλία αφού κοιτάω να την διορθώσω μοιράζοντας τους πόντους στις άλλες μέρες της εβδομάδας!
Πρέπει να τρεφόμαστε σωστά χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν θα φάμε και γλυκό ή κάτι άλλο σε junk food. το θέμα όμως είναι εκεί ακριβώς που το εντοπίζεις, στην στην μείωση των ημερίσιων πόντων με σκοπό το ροκάνισμα των πόντων! 
Όλα καλά θα πάνε και τις άλλες εβδομάδες είμαι σίγουρη μιας και πιατεύω ότι έχουμε πλήρη συνείδηση του ότι σημασία έχει να τρεφόμαστε σωστά. 
Καμιά φορά ξεφεύγουμε και μεις...... άνθρωποι είμαστε!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

δεν είναι λίγοι....
είμαι 1.63 και η ζωή μου είναι εξολοκλήρου καθιστική. Το πρωί στην δουλειά ένα οκτάωρο γεμάτο καθισμένη στην καρέκλα (μόνο για νερό και τουαλέτα σηκώνομαι  :Big Grin: ) και μετά όταν επιστρέφω σπίτι κάνω μπανάκι κανω κάτι λίγες δουλειές για να βοηθήσω την μαμά και μετά νάνι.... Εντάξει, τα σβκ κουνιέμαι και λίγο παραπάνω αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει και μεγάλη σημασία! Πρέπει η αλήθεια είναι να πάω κολυμβητήριο μήπως και γυμναστώ λιγουλάκι αλλά ακόμη το επεξεργάζομαι..... είναι μεγάλη απόφαση...........  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Το ίδιο ύψος έχουμε,
αν καταφέρεις και ξεκινήσεις κολυμβητήριο, θα δείς τεράστια διαφορά. Πίστεψέ με μετά από 4 μήνες δεν θα το αναγνωρίζεις το σώμα σου. Κι εγώ γράφτηκα πέρσι τέτοια εποχή αλλά αναγκάστηκα να το εγκαταλείψω για λόγους υγείας. 
Θα χάσεις τα κιλά σου πάρα πολύ σύντομα , θα εξαφανιστεί η κυτταρίτιδα κι η χαλάρωση , θα σφίξεις πολύ. Μην το καθυστερείς καθόλου. ʼσε που θα νιώθεις άλλος άνθρωπος μετά.

----------


## asteraki_ed

καλά, αφού σε πληρώνουν μόνο το ένα 8ωρο, το άλλο γιατί κάθεσαι???  :Wink: 
Πάτα λίγο πόδι βρε Ούρσουλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μμμμμμμμμμ!!!!!!!!! Αν είχα παρέα να πήγαινα θα το ξεκινούσα αύριο το πρωί....!
Με τόσους άνδρες εκεί, μόνη μου δεν πάω!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Κυτταρίτιδα δεν έχω αλλά χαλάρωση αρκετή εντοπίζω στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της κοιλιάς.....
Μου είχε ο doctor κάποτε ότι πάντα έτσι θα είναι, λίγο χαλαρούτσικη, αν δεν κάνω γυμναστική.
Πόδια, γάμπες και όλα αυτά από την κοιλιά και κάτω είναι σφικτά (πως γίνεται αυτό δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά!!!!!!)  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Μια φίλη μου έχει τον ίδιο σωματότυπο με σένα, Σφιχτά αδύνατα τέλεια ποδιά αλλά η κοιλίτσα δεν "μαζεύεται"
Το κακό είναι ότι είναι δύσκολο να γυμνάσεις την κοιλιά. Πρέπει να κάνεις καθημερινά αμέτρητους κοιλιακούς και πάλι "πλάκα" δεν γίνεται. Μόνο με το κολύμπι θα δεις σημαντική διαφορά και γρήγορα.
Το κολυμβητήριο είναι δημοτικό?

----------


## asteraki_ed

νομίζω είναι δημοτικό. Κοντά στην περιοχή μου μόνο αυτό υπάρχει αλλά δεν ξέρω, με πιάνει και μια τρέλα με τα μικρόβια της πισίνας!!!!!!!!! :P
Επειτα, σκεφτόμουν και την λύση του κολυμβητηρίου στου ζωγράφου που είναι κοντά στο πολυτεχνείο και βολεύει και η συγκοινωνία αλλά θα θέλω καμιά ώρα να πάω και άλλη τόση να γυρίσω. έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια για το συγκεκριμένο. 
Η κοιλιά μου δεν είναι φουσκωτή αλλά σχετικά πλαδαρή.... Μμμμμμμ πως να σου το περιγράψω...... Α! σαν εκείνες τις φατσούλες που αν τις πετάξεις κάτω γίνονται σαν ζελέ?? ε, κάπως έτσι!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Δεν με πολυπειράζει να σου πω την αλήθεια αλλά είναι ασυμμετρία στο σώμα όπως και να το κάνεις!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλύτερα να γραφτείς σε κάποιο που είναι κοντά σου, αλλιώς η ταλαιπωρία θα σε κάνει να τα παρατήσεις.
ένα πολύ καλό έχει κοντά μου , αλλά ιδιωτικό, παρα πολύ καθαρό (έχω κι εγώ θέμα με τα μικρόβια) , έχει aqua aerobic προγράμματα και φυσικά πολλές γυναίκες. Πέρσι είχε ο μήνας 80ευρώ. Πιό κοντά σου αν έχεις αυτοκίνητο απ'ότι του Ζωγράφου. Βγαίνεις εθνική οδό και σε 10 λεπτά έφτασες.

----------


## asteraki_ed

οοοοοοο ναι??????????  :Smile: 
θα πηγαινουμε μαζί?????????  :Smile: 
ωραία τότε! θα δω τί μπορώ να κάνω με το τουτού μιας και δεν έχω ακόμη δικό μου (δανείζομαι 7 χρόνια το τουτού του μπαμπά!) και μάλλον οταν επιστρέψουμε από διακοπές θα ξεκινήσουμε!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
ʼντε, να με δώ να κάνω και aqua aerobic και τί άλλο στον κόσμο!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Γεια σας φιλαρακια!

Λοιπον χτες εκλεισα με 19 ποντους,ακριβως σ'αυτους που μου αναλογουν. Το περπατημα λογω ξαφνικων επισκεψων και δικης μου τεμπελιας πηγε περιπατο μονο του χτες... Δε θελω να χαλαω το προγραμμα μου και θελω να μπω επιτελους σε εναν ρυθμο ασκησης,γιατι μπορω να χαλαρωσω στο αψε σβησε. Τελοσπαντων,σημερα θεου θελοντος και καιρου επιτρεποντος θα παω. Ειναι φοβερο πραγμα αυτο με τη γυμναστικη. Οποτε ξεκινουσα γυμναστηριο η περπατημα και εβρισκα εναν ρυθμο υποσχομουν και ορκιζομουν πως δεν προκειται να το σταματησω... Ενιωθα πολυ ομορφα με το σωμα μου,μεγαλυτερη αυτοπεποιθηση και ευεξια. Βασικα ενιωθα σα να πετουσα... Ε,παντα μα παντα το σταματουσα και φτου κι απο την αρχη. Τι να πω,ημαρτον,θελω να μου γινει πια τροπος ζωης! Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι τωρα που δε δουλευω με το ζορι το κραταω,απο τον Οκτωβρη που θα αρχισω δουλεια,η οποια θα ειναι και απαιτητικη,τι στο καλο θα κανω? Πως γινονται ολα? Οι γυναικες που και δουλευουν,εχουν και οικογενεια και παιδια πως τα καταφερνουν? Αν αυριο μεθαυριο κανω ενα παιδακι-λεμε τωρα πως θα μπορω να ασχολουμαι με τον εαυτο μου? Εχω πολλα αναπαντητα ερωτηματα σημερα οπως βλεπετε...

Για αερομπικ σε πισινα ακουω και μου φαινεται τρελλο... Αχ,πρεπει να ξυπνησει λιγο η Πετρουλακη μεσα μας,εστω και λιγο,ειναι τοσο ζωτικης σημασιας η ασκηση...

Παω να μαγειρεψω κοτοπουλο με πατατες στο φουρνο για σημερα (ασχετο)... Να δω και ποσους ποντους εχει... Φιλιαααα

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ευχούλα μου, 
θα σε μαλώσω γιατί μαλώνεις τον εαυτό σου. και τι έγινε που δεν πήγες χθες για βάδην?
θα πας σήμερα.προσπάθησε σήμερα να κάνεις ένα τέταρτο παραπάνω και αύριο μία από τα ίδια και την κάλυψες την μέρα που έχασες.
Το καλό με το βάδισμα είναι ότι όσες φορές και να το σταματήσεις άλλες τόσες το ίδιο εύκολα μπορείς να το ξαναρχίσεις, δεν είναι σαν το αερομπικ για παράδειγμα που πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις από ήπιες ασκήσεις και ρυθμούς και που σίγουρα θα πιαστείς. 
Βέβαια το περπάτημα το χειμώνα με το κρύο είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο να γίνει και έχεις περισσότερες δικαιολογίες για να το αναβάλεις. Πάλι όμως υπάρχουν κάποια τρικ που αν τα εφαρμόσεις σε γυμνάζουν ελαφρά όπως κατεβαίνεις στην προηγούμενη στάση και περπατάς λίγο περισσότερο μέχρι τη δουλειά ή το σπίτι, δεν χάνεις ευκαιρία να ανεβαίνεις και να κατεβαίνεις σκάλες, κάνεις λίγο σκοινάκι στην βεράντα του σπιτιού σου. 
Να σου πω τι έκανα εγώ. Λόγο έλειψης χρόνου για να πάω σε γυμναστήριο (άσε που βαριέμαι φοβερά την διαδικασία βάλε φόρμα -όδήγα μέχρι το γυμναστήριο- εκεί γυμναστική 45 λεπτά- πάλι οδήγημα επιστροφής -μπάνιο). Δηλαδή η όλη διαδικασία ξεπερνούσε τη 1,5 ώρα ενώ η γυμναστική ήταν μόνο 45 λεπτά. Οπότε βρήκα κάτι dvd της leslie Samsong ήπιο αερομπικ βασισμένο στο γρήγορο περπάτημα. 
Έχει 3 προγράμματα ένα πολύ απλό διάρκειας 15 λεπτών, ένα μεσσαίο διάρκειας 30 λεπτών και άλλο ένα πιό δύσκολο διάρκειας 50 λεπτών. Ανάλογα με τον χρόνο που έχω στη διάθεσή μου και το κέφι μου επιλέγω το ανάλογο πρόγραμμα. Δεν χάνω χρόνο στις μετακινήσεις, δεν με απασχολεί αν με κοιτάν άλλοι, δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο ιδιαίτερο εξοπλισμό εκτός από τα αθλητικά παπούτσια . Ούτε καν φόρμα δεν φοράω, και με το σορτσάκι μου μια χαρά κάνω την δουλειά μου. χρειάζεσαι μόλις 2 τετραγωνικά χώρου μπροστά στην τηλεόραση, ούτε στρωματάκια, ούτε βάρη.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

σε μία συνέντευξη της Πετρουλάκη είχα διαβάσει που έλεγε πως και 20 λεπτά περπάτημα να κάνει κάποιος είναι αρκετά για να διατηρήσει την σωματική υγεία και ευεξία του.
Ακόμα λέει και τις δουλειές του σπιτιού αν τις κάνουμε με πίεση, ταχύτητα και μεγάλες κινήσεις γυμνάζουν καλά το σώμα.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

κοτόπουλο λεμονάτο στο φούρνο με πατάτες = 9πόντους η μερίδα

----------


## Euxi

Αμαλια μου δικιο εχεις σε οσα λες,απλα τσατιζομαι μερικες φορες με τον εαυτο μου. Με ενοχλει οταν βλεπω κατι να μου κανει καλο και να βαριεμαι να το εφαρμοζω,αλλα φανταζομαι πως οσον αφορα την ασκηση ειδικα,δεν ειμαι η μονη... Για το λογο που λες επελεξα και εγω το περπατημα,δε σε δεσμευει καθολου και ειναι το πιο ευκολο. Νομιζω και αυτο που κανεις εσυ θα μπορουσα να το κανω,αλλα και παλι μου φαινεται πιο δυσκολο απο ενα απλο περπατημα,τι να πω,ειμαι και λιγο περιεργη!

Λοιπον,εως τωρα:

1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ(1π),1 φετα τυρι κιτρινο λεπτη(1π),2 δοσεις γαλα για 2 καφεδες(1π),1 μικρη μπανανα(1π),1 αχλαδι(0π),1 μεριδα κοτοπουλο με πατατες στο φουρνο(9π),1 σαλατα με 2 κουταλακια του γλυκου λαδι(2π) Συνολο=15 ποντοι.

Μενουν αλλοι 4 για σημερα και 2 "τζαμπα" φρουτα ακομη. 

Καλη συνεχεια στη μερα σας,φιλακια!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σαςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς ς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Μόλις ξύπνησα και είμαι πολύ μα πολύ χαρούμενη και περήφανη!!!!!!! δοκίμασα ένα παντελόνι που το είχα ξεχασμένο στην ντουλάπα μου και μπήκα!!!!! Αυτά είναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Τώρα θα πάω για ψώνια (για το φαγητό του σβκ) και μετά έχει μαγείρεμα και καθάρισμα! Θα φτιάξω μια ωραιότατη μακαρονάδα με μπόλικη κόκκινη σάλτσα από φρέσκιες τομάτες! σκέφτόμουν και την έτοιμη σάλτσα βασιλικού...... θα δούμε!  :Wink: 
Ευχή μην ακούω χαζά!!!!!! Κανείς δεν εφαρμόζει τα πάντα που του κάνουν καλό... και πόσο μάλλον όσον αφορά στην άσκηση! Κάνε κορίτσι μου ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ και όλα θα έρθουν. ότι μπορείς σημαίνει έστω και 3 ωρες περπάτημα την εβδομάδα! αυτό έλειπε να στεναχωριέσαι που δεν πήγες μια μέρα. Εντάξει, το θεωρώ υπερβολή!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Wink: 
Πάμε λοιπόν παίδες! μια νέα μέρα ξημέρωσε και είμαστε έτοιμοι για πολλά όνειρα και άλλες τόσες πράξεις!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Θα μπω οτο μεσημεράκι να σας ενημερώσω αναλυτικά για τους χθεσινούς αλλά και τους σημερινους πόντους!!! :P

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ γιαμι γιαμι!!!!!!!!! :P
Μαγείρεψα, έφαγα και μάζεψα και είμαι έτοιμη για νάνι!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Έφαγα λοιπόν μια μακαρονάδα (νερόβραστα μακαρόνια) με σάλτσα φρέσκιας τομάτας με 3 κουτ. σούπας λαδι γιατί από την ίδια θα φάνε και ο αδερφός μου και ο μπαμπάς, 1 κουτ. κοφτό ζαχαρη, λίγο σκόρδο, κρεμμύδι, αλάτι ρίγανη, πιπερι και λίγο δυόσμο. Μου αρέσει να βάζω τόοοοοοοοοοοοοσα μπαχαρικά στις σάλτσες!  :Wink: 
Έβαλα και λίγη φέτα τριμμένη οπότε το μεσημεριανό μου είναι στους 4π+3π+2π=9π
έφαγα και το πρωί λίγο ψωμάκι (με ζύμη όπως αυτή που φτιάχνουν τα κουλούρια Θεσσαλονίκης)το οποίο μου έδωσε 2π άρα ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ : 11.
ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ : 9π

Δε ξεχνάω και τους 5π που χρωστούσα από την Τρίτη και δεν έχω καταφέρει να αποσβέσω ακόμη. θα αφαιρέσω 3 σήμερα που έφαγα τα χορταστικά μακαρόνια και 2 αύριο και θα είμαστε σουπερ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 

Με προβληματίζει βρε παιδιά το γεγονός ότι θα φτάσω τους 18π όταν καταφέρω και μπώ στην δεκάδα του 5 και μου φαίνονται λίγοι......  :Smile:  αλλά έχουμε καιρό ακόμη για αυτούς τους προβληματισμούς!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Αντα φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά  :Smile:   :Smile:  :P

----------


## Euxi

Χαιρετω!!

Αστερακι τι ευχαριστο αυτο με το παντελονι!! Και εγω εχω αρχισει και χωραω σε παλια μου ρουχα και ειναι τελεια!! Αντε και εις κατωτερα!! Να σε ρωτησω,μακαρονια νεροβραστα οσα και να φας τα υπολογιζεις 4 ποντους,ε? Σιγουρα δεν πειραζει,το εχεις τσεκαρισμενο? Γιατι μου ακουγεται πολυ καλο για να ναι αληθινο! Λεω να κανω αυριο μακαρονια! 

Λοιπον,χτες ξεπερασα και εφτασα τους 24. Δεν αντεξα,πεινουσα παρα πολυ. Αρα απο σημερα εχω να ροκανισω 5 ποντους,ελπιζω να τα καταφερω. 

Οσο για τους 18 ποντους που θα εχεις οταν με το καλο μπεις στη δεκαδα του 5 μη σε απασχολει καθολου... :Smile:  Ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα εχει κλεισει το στομαχι σου και μια χαρα θα τα καταφερεις!

Πολλα πολλα φιλακια :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αυτό με τα μακαρόνια όχι τσεκαρισμένο αλλά ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΟ! Πρόσεξε μόνο. ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΟΣΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΕΣ. Δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να φας μια κατσαρόλα από το πρωί ως το βράδυ. Μια κατσαρόλα για μεσημέρι ή για βράδυ!!!!!! αν καταφέρεις να φας τόσα!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Mέχρι την Τετάρτη που ζυγίζεσαι έχεις αρκετό καιρό για να ροκανίσεις τους πόντους σου γιαυτό μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου μα καθόλου!!!!!!!
Μμμμμμμμ, νομίζω ότι το δικό μου δτομάχι δεν θα κλείσει ποτέ και αυτό στο λέω με σιγουριά! ελπίζω να μπορώ να μάθω να με ελέγχω με τα γλυκά και όλα τα υπόλοιπα μια χαρά θα πάνε είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη!!!!
Το μόνο ρούχο που έχω στην ντουλάπα και είναι πρόκληση για μένα, είναι ένα φορεματάκι που είχα πάρει πέρσι για την πρωτοχρονιά μαύρο με φουφούλα στο τέλος σχετικά κοντό (λίγο πιο πάνω από το γόνατο) και δεν το έχω βάλει ποτέ! το έχω κρατήσει με το ταμπελάκι του μέσα στην ντουλάπα. Φέτος όμως τα Χριστούγεννα θα το βάλω ελπίζω. και είπαμε, θα πάμε να αλωνίσουμε στις εκπτώσεις!!!!!!!! (ωχ, πρέπει να μαζέψω κανένα φράγκο.....!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  )

Φιλάκια πολλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Τί κάνετε ζουζουνοφιλαράκια μου??????????????? :P
Εγώ κοιμήθηκα λίγο (έχω αϋπνίες τώρα τελευταία....) ξύπνησα νωρίς, ξεσκόνισα το δωμάτιο μου και τώρα απολαμβάνω το καφεδάκι μου!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Το μενού σήμερα έχει κοτόπουλο ψητό με πατάτες!!! Χθες τελικά αποθήκευσα στον κουμπαρά έναν πόντο και έτσι σήμερα μπορώ να φάω 21π αντί για 20π! 
Έχουμε και έξοδο σήμερα....  :Wink: 
ΜΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ 2 ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ για την μεγάλη αναχώρηση από την Αθήνα. ʼντε, να ξεκουραστούμε λίιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιγο ακόμη!!!  :Smile:  
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά σε όλους!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Γεια σας! Τι μου κανετε? 
Αστερακι μου ελυσες την απορια για τα μακαρονια,οι 4 ποντοι αφορουν 1 γευμα τη φορα.. Μαλιστα!
Οσο για το στομαχι σου,ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα κλεισει! Η επιθυμια για γλυκα βεβαια ειναι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο,τελοσπαντων!
Λοιπον,χτες εκλεισα στους 18 ποντους και χρωσταω ακομα 4. Για να δουμε,σημερα εχω και γαμο και τραπεζι το βραδυ και χρωσταω και 4 ποντους. Θα βαλω τα δυνατα μου.

Φιλακια!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ευχούλα μου!!!!!!  :Smile: 
να περάσεις καλά στον γάμο καταρχάς. έπειτα να σου πω τα εξής: να αποφύγεις όσο μπορείς τα τηγανητά και όλα αυτά τα σε άκι που φέρνουν στην αρχή. να έχεις φάει ένα ελαφρύ χορταστικό γεύμα το μεσημέρι και στο τραπέζι φάε το κυρίως και ένα μικρό κομμάτι τούρτα ή αν μπορέσεις να φας μόνο το κυρίως πιείς ενα ποτηράκι κρασί και φας ένα μόνο σε άκι και όχι γλυκό θα είσαι αούπερ!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
όπου σε άκι : τυροπιτάκι, σπανακοπιτάκι, λουκανοκοπιτάκι.....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :P
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Α!!!!!!!!!!να πω ότι έφαγα μια μερίδα κοτόπουλο με πατάτες 9π. λίγη ντοματοσαλάτα 2π 
Σύνολο 11π. εχω υπόλοιπο 10π!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Kαλημέραααααααααααααααααα! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Όλα καλά ελπίζω ε???
Σήμερα τελευταια μέρα στη δουλειά και αχ! πόσο ωραία είναι!!!!!! :P
Χθες βγήκα βολτίτσα και ήπια ένα απολαυστικό milkshake σοκολάτα φράουλα και με πέθανε το στομάχι μου! :P
Κατανάλωσα έτσι και τους 10 πόντους που μου απέμειναν!!!
Σήμερα συνεχίζουμε με τα γνωστά.... Καφεδάκι και δουλειά!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους και περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!!!!! 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Γεια σας και χαρά σας και καλό χειμώνα σε όλα τα παιδάκια!!
Τι κάνετε;
Εγώ επέστρεψα Αθήνα την Πέμπτη! Μου λείψατε καλά μου!
Τα νέα σας  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! μα τι ευχαριστη έκπληξη είναι αυτή!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Αδεσποτάκι μου γύρισες επιτέλους! Καλό χειμώνα μην λες ακόμη, δεν τελειώσαμε όλοι από τις καλοκαιρινές μας διακοπές!!!!!!! :P
Όλα καλά εδώ, στον αγώνα όπως βλέπεις! όπως μας άφησες κατά κάτι κιλά ελαφρύτεροι είμαστε!!!!!  :Smile: 
ελπίζω να πέρασες σούπερ στις διακοπές σου, να έκανες πολλά μα πάααααρα πολλά μπανάκια, να ξεκουράστηκες και τώρα περιμένουμε να μας πεις που πήγες και τί ακριβώς έκανες!!!! 
 :Embarrassment:  δεν είμαι καθόλου περίεργη και αδιάκριτη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Με την διατροφή σου όλα πήγαν καλά είμαι σίγουρη μιας και βλέπω το τικεράκι σου ολίγον πιο κάτω ή κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου?????????????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
είμαστε και κάποιας ηλικίας βλέπεις και η μνήμη δεν λειτουργεί σωστά!!!!!!!!!!! :P
σε φιλώ γλυκά, πολύ χάρηκα που επέστρεψες και θα τα λέμε!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
περιμένουμε νέα σου!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

μμμμμμμ περιμένουμε και την κυρία Λιντάλ να επιστρέψει και να μας πει πως πέρασε! σαν πολύ καιρό δεν λείπει ή μου φαίνεται??????????? !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## adespoto

Πολύ ωραία πέρασα, ήρεμα και να σας πω την αλήθεια μου αυτό ήθελα, λίγη ηρεμία. Στο διαιτολόγο δεν έχω πάει ακόμα, αν και μισό ή ένα κιλάκι θα το έχω πάρει αλλά όλα μες στο πρόγραμμα είναι!
Το καλοκαίρι που πέρασε μου άφησε ανάμεικτα συναισθήματα μπορώ να πω, λίγο θλίψη και απογοήτευση αλλά κυρίως αισιοδοξία...
Αυτά έχω να δηλώσω προς το παρον! Οι λεπτομέρειες θα έρθουν σιγα σιγα!
Συγχαρητήρια στα κορίτσια για την προσπάθεια που κάνετε και για την απώλεια  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Χμμμμμμ το δέχομαι το "οι λεπτομέρειες σιγά σιγά" λοιπόν και προχωρώ!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Πολύ χαίρομαι που πέρασες πολύ καλά αν και τα συναισθήματά σου ήταν ανάμεικτα. το θέμα είναι να ξεκουράστηκες και αυτό βλέπω πως το έπραξες ούτως ή άλλως!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Δεν βαριέσαι βρε αδεσποτάκι, τα κιλά πάνε και έρχονται....!  :Wink: 
Πωπω, έλειψες καιρό πάντως!  :Smile: 
Πολύ ωραία λοιπόν, βλέπω η ομάδα αρχίσει να μαζεύεται σιγά σιγά στα γνώριμα μέρη! 
Πάω και εγώ να ζεστάνω τις φακές μου! σας φιλώ και θα τα πούμε σε λίγο!  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Χαιρετω και εγω!! Τι μου κανετε? Αστεραααακι παει το προγραμμα χτες...
Λοιπον,στο γαμο περασα παρα πολυ ομορφα,αλλα ... δε νομιζω πως τιμησα το προγραμμα μας :Frown:  Ντροπη μου! Ειχε υπεροχα φαγητα και εχω ξεπερασει πολυ τους ποντους. Τουλαχιστον το ευχαριστηθηκα και δε νιωθω καθολου τυψεις!

Μεχρι να παω στο γαμο ειχα καταναλωσει 11 ποντους και ειχα περιθωριο αλλους 8. Δεν αναφερω καν τους 4 που χρωστουσα.. Και αυτα που εφαγα απ οσο θυμαμαι ηταν:

2 κουφετα με γεμιση σοκολατα 
Αρκετη ποσοτητα απο διαφορες σαλατες με οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο dressing μπορουσα
1 κανελονι τελειο,αλλα ηταν μεγαλο... Το πιατο ειχε 3,οποτε παλι καλα..
Μια κουταλια απο ενα σουφλε
1 πιτακι
1 κουταλια πουρε 
Μπριζολα
Λιγο ρυζι,ελαχιστες πατατες
Κομματακια απο διαφορα τυρια
και μισο κομματι τουρτα σοκολατα απιστευτη,απορω και εγω πως κρατηθηκα και αφησα τη μιση
2 ποτηρια κρασι

Ειχε και αλλα πολλα που δεν αγγιξα... Δε θα μπω στη διαδικασια να μετρησω ποντους,δε θελω και να ξεκινησω την εβδομαδα μου με τοσα πολλα "χρεη". Αλλα δεν πτοουμαι,εχω ξυπνησει πολυ χαρουμενη και αισιοδοξη σημερα! Γι αυτο σημερα ζυγιστηκα,θα ζυγιζομαι καθε Δευτερα πια και ξεκιναω απο την αρχη το προγραμμα.. Ειμαι παλι 63,3 κιλα,απο εκει ακριβως που ξεκινησα πριν μιαμισι εβδομαδα. 

Και μεχρι τωρα εχω φαει:
1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ,1 φετα τυρι,γαλα για τον καφε,2 κουταλακια ζαχαρη,1 μπανανα,1 ροδακινο Συνολο=4 ποντους. 

Φιλακια πολλα και καλη εβδομαδα!!

----------


## Euxi

Λοιπον,συνοψιζω τα σημερινα:

Πρωι:1 φετα ψωμι,1 φετα τυρι,γαλα στον καφε,2 κουταλακια ζαχαρη =3π
Δεκατιανο:1 μπανανα,1 ροδακινο =1π
Μεσημερι:1 πιατο αρκετα μακαρονια νεροβραστα =4π
σαλτσα ντοματας με λιγο λαδι,1 φετα τυρι =2,5π
Απογευμα:1 μηλο =0π
Βραδυ:2 φετες ψωμι του τοστ,2 σπιρτοκουτα φετα,4 μαυρες ελιες =8π

Συνολο = 18,5 ποντους.

----------


## asteraki_ed

ευχούλα μου!!!!!!!!!!! δεν ήταν τόσα πολλά αυτά που έφαγες! οκ, παραπάνω ήταν και σου αύξησαν το χρέος αλλά χαίρομαι που είσαι αισιόδοξη και χαρούμενη! αυτό είναι το βασικό! εξάλλου το πολύ πολύ να πας μισή βδομάδα πίσω. και τί έγινε? σιγά!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
να σου πω και στα δικά σου ή αργούμε ακόμη για γάμους και τέτοια??? :P
Λοιπόν, συνέχισε όπως είσαι και μην πτοείσαι!  :Wink: 
Σήμερα να σας πω και γω τι έφαγα:
φακές 6π
φέτα 2π
80 γρ ψωμί 4π
40 γρ γραβιέρα 4π
παγωμένο τσάι 1π
σύνολο : 17π
αποθήκη 3π
θα φάω και κανα φρουτάκι σε λίγο και είμαι οκ!

Τι γίνεστε βρε παιδια σήμερα?
αμαλία, π-κ, ελένη ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση!!!!!  :Smile: 
το αδέσποτο μας χάρισε ένα μικρό ταπεινό (ή μάλλον 2 μικρά και ταπεινά πόστ και μετά εξαφανίστηκε δίχως να αφήσει ίχνη ξο(ω)πίσω του!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :P
Σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους και σας εύχομαι καλό βράδυ γεμάτο πολλά τρυφερά, γλυκά και όμορφα όνειρα!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν 80,8 κιλά.
Σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα συν 600 γραμμάρια, αλλά δεν πειράζει.
Μια "περίεργη" εβδομάδα, με 2 ημερήσιες εκδρομές και όλες τις συνέπειες του να τρως εκτός σπιτιού.
Φυσικά οι αρχές της σωστής διατροφής τηρήθηκαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό, αλλά όσο να' ναι όταν είσαι εκτός σπιτιού δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πώς μαγειρεύει ο σεφ της κάθε ταβέρνας το φαγητό.
Για την τρέχουσα εβδομάδα δεν προβλέπονται έξοδοι για φαγητό, οπότε τα πράγματα θα ισορροπήσουν.
Το θετικό είναι ότι από το Φεβρουάριο που έφτασα στο στόχο, διατηρούμαι στο σωστό βάρος, πάντα προσέχοντας και τηρώντας απλούς και απολύτως εφαρμόσιμους κανόνες.
Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες!

----------


## asteraki_ed

καλημερούδια σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Μόλις ξύπνησα και ζυγίστηκα και μπήκα να σας πω...........!!!!!!!!!!! 78.700 παρακαλώ!!!!!!! -600 γρ και αυτή τη φορά!  :Smile: 
Είμαστε λοιπόν τέλεια, συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι και τώρα φεύγω γιατί έχω να μαζέψω βαλίτσες και να κάνω καμία δουλειά στο σπίτι!!!!!!!!! :P
περιμένω νέα σας!!!!! φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ουπς!!!!! καλως τον π-κ!  :Smile: 
Εννοείται πως δεν πειράζει το να κινείσαι +/- 2 κιλά εφόσον το ελέγχεις. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε όλοι να το κάνουμε αυτό και να μην αφήναμε το ένα κιλό να γίνει ένας τόνος!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Ο τρόπος σκέψης σου είναι αυτός που κάνει την διαφορά και σε κρατάει στον σωστό δρόμο της διατροφής!
keep going αγαπητέ π-κ γιατί είσαι αυτός από τον οποίο παίρνουμε κουράγιο οι υπόλοιποι γουετγουετσεροφιλοι!
να σαι καλά! φιλάκια!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο asteraki, συγχαρητήρια!!!
Τέλεια απώλεια κι αυτήν την εβδομάδα!
Συνέχισε έτσι!!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μαζί απαντήσαμε κύριε π-κ! σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και να ξέρεις ότι τώρα που πήρα φόρα ξεκινά η κατηφόραααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα αααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αααααααααα! και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε θέλω να πω ένα πάρα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στις τσατοφίλες μου που χθες με απέτρεψαν από το να φάω κάτι λιπαρό και με οδήγησαν στον σωστό δρόμο του φρούτου!!!!!  :Smile: 
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ 300 γρ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΩ ΣΕ ΣΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! φιλάκια!  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Asteraki μου,τι καλα!!! Μπραβο για την απωλεια,πολυ,πολυ καλα!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  Συνεχισε ετσι και συντομα σε βλεπω μια συλφιδα!!!
Π-κ εχεις τον ελεγχο και αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο!

Τι κανετε? Εγω καλα,συνεχιζω και σημερα,εως τωρα ειμαι στους 13 ποντους μετα το μεσημεριανο,εφαγα 2 τοστακια με τυρι και λαχανικα. Θα παω και σουπερ μαρκετ να εφοδιαστω με τα "δωρεαν" φρουτακια μας,τα οποια ειναι απαραιτητα. Σημερα εχει και περπατημα! Αυταααα... Ματσα,μουτσα!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ,

δεν μπόρεσα να μπω να σας γράψω γιατί πέρασα τραγικό Σ/Κ, παλεύαμε με τις φωτιές.
Φίλοι μου, λαχτάρισα πάρα πολύ! Ιδιαίτερα την Κυριακή το πρωί κυριολεκτικά τα "κάναμε πάνω μας".
Οι φλόγες ήρθαν έξω από τον μαντρότοιχό του σπιτιού μας. Είμασταν όμως από τους τυχερούς. Απέναντί μας είναι ένα σχολείο και προκειμένου να σώσουν το σχολείο ήρθαν γρήγορα πυροσβεστικά αυτοκίνητα και επίσης άλλαξε και η φορά του ανέμου και δεν πάθαμε τίποτα.Ούτε καν ο κήπος μας!!!
Η Παναγίτσα (ήταν τα εννιάμερα της Παναγίας την Κυριακή ) μας φύλαξε .

Το Σάββατο το πρωί ζυγίστηκα αλλά σημαντική απώλεια δεν είδα μόλις 300γρ.
Από το μεσημέρι του Σαββάτου και μετά άρχισε η αγωνία. Έκοψαν το νερό και την Κυριακή κόπηκε και το ρέυμα για κάποιες ώρες. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε τις στιγμές που χαλαρώσαμε φάγαμε πίτσες και διάφορα χαζά. Τους πόντους μου τους ξεπέρασα την Κυριακή . Χθες δεν ήρθα στη δουλειά φυλάγαμε "καραούλι" για τυχών αναζοπυρώσεις. Σήμερα το πρωί ξαναζυγίστηκα πιστεύοντας πως θα έχω πάρει αλλά έδειξε η ζυγαριά μισό κιλό κάτω. Η λαχτάρα και το τρέξιμο φαίνεται πως ενεργοποίησαν τον μεταβολισμό παρά το junkfood.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Πάντως αλλιώς το βλέπεις όλο αυτό από την τηλεόραση στην ασφάλεια του καναπέ κι αλλιώς είναι όταν το ζεις έχοντας φυσικά και την αγωνία ότι όλα τα υπαρχοντά σου ενδέχεται να χαθούν. 
Όταν είδα πως η φωτιά είχε αρχίσει να μας πλησιάζει σε λιγότερο από 1 χλμ, είχαν χάσει τον έλεγχο, άρχισα να μαζεύω κάποια πράγματα οικονομικής και συναισθηματικής αξίας όπως και διάφορα απαραίτητα έγγραφα.
ειλικρινά δεν ήξερα τι να πάρω μαζί μου και τι ν'αφήσω!!! Πόσα πράγματα που έχουμε σπίτι μας που κουβαλάνε όμορφες αναμνήσεις!!! Περιορίστικα σε 2 αλλαξιές ρούχα, σε φορολογικά και ασφαλιστικά έγγραφα, δύο τρείς φωτογραφίες από παλιές αγαπημένες στιγμές , 2 θρησκευτικές εικόνες και κάποια κοσμήματα-ενθύμια. Δεν μπορώ να σας το περιγράψω το συναίσθημα, κοβόντουσαν τα μέσα μου στην σκέψη ότι όλο αυτό το σπιτικό που φτιάχτηκε με πολλές΄στερήσεις αλλά και με πολύ αγάπη θα γινόταν στάχτη.
Πλέον δικαιολογώ τον κόσμο που δυσκολεύεται ν'αφήσει τα σπίτια του και παλεύει με κίνδυνο τη ζωή του. Χρειάζεται τρομερή ψυχραιμία , ψυχρή λογική, όταν η φωτιά ξεπεράσει το όριο ασφαλείας που έχεις θέσει να πεις τώρα πρέπει να σωθώ εγώ κι ας χαθεί το σπίτι. Οι άνθρωποι νομίζουμε ώρες ώρες πως είμαστε αήτητοι, σε κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές όμως νιώθεις πόσο μικρός είσαι και το κυριότερο πόσο ανάγκη έχεις τον συνάνθρωπό σου ακόμα και τον άγνωστο. Οι εθελοντές και οι πυροσβέστες καθώς και οι πιλότοι των αεροσκαφών και των ελικοπτέρων για μένα είναι ήρωες. Αν δεν δούλευε αυτό το χάρισμα που έχει μέσα του βαθιά κρυμμένος ο Έλληνας το φιλότιμο και την αυτοθυσία τώρα η φωτιά θα είχε φτάσει στην Κυψέλη και το εννοώ. Από οργάνωση μηδέν το ελληνικό κράτος.
Ευτυχώς είμαι από τους τυχερούς, το σπιτικό μου σώθηκε. Πολλοί πολλοί άλλοι όμως προσπαθούν να γιατρέψουν τις πληγές που τους άφησε η καταστρεπτική μανία της φωτιάς που κάποιοι ανεγκέφαλοι πυροδότησαν.

----------


## funny

αν και λιγο καθυστερημενα χρονια πολλα σε οσους γιορταζαν

----------


## asteraki_ed

ωχ βρε Αμαλίτσα μου...... Περάσατε παραγματικά πολύ δύσκολο σβκ αλλά ευτυχώς τέλος καλό όλα καλά. Πωπω γλυκεια μου καταλαβαίνω την αγωνία σου και τις σκέψεις όλες αυτές τις δύσκολες ώρες. Πραγματικά είναι πολύ κρίμα να χάνει κάποιος σε μια στιγμή όλο του το βιος, αυτό που με πολύ αγώνα και κόπο έχτισε. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι η κρατική μέριμνα είναι σχεδόν μηδαμινή και αυτό φάνηκε αυτές τις 4 μέρες που ο κόσμος χρειάζονταν απεγνωσμένα βοήθεια....
Καλή μου Αμαλία είναι τόσο δύσκολο να σκεφτείς εκείνη την ώρα τί θα πάρεις και τί θα αφήσεις πίσω....

Στα της διατροφής τώρα μια χαρά πήγες. ακόμη και τα 300 γρ είναι μια σημαντική απώλεια! Συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτη και όλα θα πάρουν τον δρόμο τους! 

Ευχούλα, καλό ανεφοδιασμό!!!!!!!!!!! πάρε πολλά φρούτα και υγιεινά σνακ!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Αμαλια τα λογια ειναι περιττα,σιγουρα δεν μπορω να σε καταλαβω 100% γιατι δε μου εχει τυχει,αλλα φανταζομαι την τρομαρα που θα πηρατε... Τελοσπαντων,αφου τελος καλο τοτε ολα καλα...

Ειμαι πολυ θυμωμενη με ολο αυτο που γινεται καθε μα καθε χρονια. Στο ιδιο εργο θεατες και κανεις να μην κανει τιποτα. Ποσα ακομη στρεμματα πρεπει να καουν? Και ας εφαρμοστουν μια φορα οι νομοι σ αυτην τη χωρα,ακομα αναδασωνονται τα παλια καμμενα. Πραγματικα ειναι πολυ κριμα ολο αυτο που συμβαινει και μπροστα μας θα το βρουμε...

Αστερακι μου πηγα και πηρα ενα καρο φρουτακια και λαχανικα! Αλλα μαλλον μου βγαινει μινι ταξιδακι για λιγε μερες,δεν ξερω ακομα αν θα παω,προεκυψε πριν λιγο! Πιθανον να φυγω αυριο (τι θα τα κανω και τοσα ζαρζαβατικα???) και να λειψω λιγες μερουλες... Ελπιζω να μπορεσω να εφαρμοσω εστω και στο περιπου το προγραμμα... Αν δεν παω θα τα πουμε αυριο,αλλιως καλα να περασετε και εσεις (Αστερακι καλο ταξιδακι και σε σενα!) και στο επανειδειν!! 

Εως τωρα παραμενω στους προηγουμενους ποντους μου. Για βραδυ λεω να κανω μια ωραια σαλατα με λιγη παρμεζανα και 2-3 κριτσινια. Παω να ορμηξω σε κανενα αχλαδακι..

Πολλα πολλα φιλακια!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Λοιπόν αγαπητά μου παιδιά..... ας σας πω και τί έφαγα σήμερα:
μπριζόλα χοιρινή στο τηγάνι με 1 κουτ σούπας λάδι 10π
φακες 6π
τυρί γραβιέρα 3π
τσάι παγωμένο 1π
σύνολο 20π

ειμαι υπερπλήρης σήμερα!!!!! αύριο πάλι! τα λέμε από θεσσαλονίκη! σας φιλώ γλυκά!  :Smile: 
ευχή μου να περάσεις καλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Προσπάθησε να μην ξεφύγεις πολύ από τους πόντους! καλή τύχη..!!!!  :Big Grin: 

για να δούμε βέβαια τί θα κάνω και εγώ....
ΦΙΛʼΚΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Adespotaki,
καλώς μας ήρθες, μην ανησυχείς για τα κιλά. Γρήγορα θα σε αποχαιρετήσουν με το που θα ξεκινήσεις πάλι διατροφή.

funny
που είχες εξαφανιστεί? ήσουν κι εσύ διακοπές? πως πάει το πρόγραμμα? 

Ευχούλα μου γλυκιά,
κοίτα να εκμεταλλευτείς την ευκαιρία για μίνι απόδραση γιατί μετά τον Οκτώβριο που θα πήζεις με την δουλειά δεν θα έχεις ούτε το χρόνο αλλά ίσως ούτε και την διάθεση. 

Αστεράκι,
καλά να περνάς στην συμπρωτεύουσα.
Χαιρετίσματα στον Π-κ

Καλή συνέχεια φιλαράκια μου

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας από την όμορφη Θεσσαλονίκη η οποία γέμισε πάλι κόσμο!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Τι κάνετε? ελπίζω όλοι σας να είστε τέλεια!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Λοιπόν, χθες έκανα την υπέρβασή μου και έφαγα ΜΟΝΟ
2 σουβλάκια με αλάδωτη πίτα, καλαμάκι χοιρινό ντομάτα κέτσαπ μουστάρδα 10π
1/2 σαλάτα ρόκα κοτόπουλο 5.5π
ήπια και μια μπύρα βασικά δεν την κατάφερα όλη αλλά οκ 2π
χρωστούσα και λίγους πόντους από προχθές και είμαι μια χαρά!!!!!

Πάμε για άλλα καλύτεραααααααααααααα!!!!!!!! !!!!
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά σε όλους!  :Wink:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ,

αύριο τελευταία μέρα στη δουλειά και ως συνήθως όοοοολα τα παλαβά τώρα θα συμβούν. Τρέχω και κυριολεκτικά δεν φτάνω να τα προλάβω να τα ετοιμάσω όλα για να λείψω μία βδομαδούλα στα βόρεια.
Γιορτές παλιάς πόλης και σιγά μη λείπει η Αμαλία  :Big Grin: 

Τη διαιτούλα μου τη συνεχίζω κάνοντας φυσικά και μερικές μικρούτσικες -όσο πατάει η γάτα- παρασπονδίες!!! Κλέβω και στην ημέρα ζυγίσματος -μην βαράτε- και η ζυγαριά δείχνει την κατηφόρα και είμαι "ανεβασμένη" αν και είμαι στον "κατήφορο"  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Γυμναστική δεν έχω προλάβει να κάνω καθόλου, γιατί έχω πολλές δουλειές στο σπίτι, η πυρκαγιά έβγαλε πολλά. Γυμνάζομαι φουλ με πλύσιμο, άπλωμα, σιδέρωμα, σκούπισμα, σφουγγάρισμα , μαγείρεμα, πότισμα κήπου κλπ κλπ κλπ τόσο ενδιαφέροντες δραστηριότητες!!!!
Περιμένω το Σάββατο με μεγάλη ανυπομονησία όχι μόνο γιατί θα φύγουμε για μίνι διακοπούλες αλλά και για να δω σημαντική απώλεια.

Το μαγαζάκι μας βλέπω πως ψιλοδιάλυσε πάλι!!!
Που είστε καλέ????

Αστεράκι μου,
βλέπω πως κρατάς γερά αν και εκτός των τειχών!!!! Μπράβο φιλενάδα. Μακάρι κι εγώ να καταφέρω να επιδείξω ακλόνητο χαρακτήρα την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα γιατί οι πειρασμοί θα με κυκλώνουν καθημερινά από παντού.
Τούτη τη φορά δεν θέλω να πάρω ούτε μισό κιλό και το εννοώ. Είμαι τόσο κοντά στον πρώτο μου στόχο που δεν θέλω με τίποτα να πάρει κι άλλη παράταση το ραντεβού μου με τα 66,8 κιλά. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω. Το κακό είναι ότι εκεί δεν θα έχω υπολογιστή για να μπαίνω στο μαγαζάκι μας να με "συγκρατείς" φιλενάδα.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους, αν προλάβω θα μπω κι αργότερα

----------


## funny

αμαλια ελπιζω να περασεις καλα και να προλαβεις να ξεκουραστεις στις διακοπες σου.το προγραμμα των ww θα το ξεκινησω τη δευτερα που θα εχουμε μαζευτει ολοι πια στο σπιτι και θα εχω παει σε λαικες,σουπερ μαρκετ κτλ.η εβδομαδα αυτη κυλησε με λιγοφαγια μπας και ξεπρηστουμε λιγο και η αθληση αυτη την εβδομαδε περιλαμβανε σκουπισμα -σφουγγαρισμα -ξεσκονισμα και μπολικο σιδερωμα

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σαςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς!! !!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Γεμάτη και η σημερινή μέρα..... δουλειές καφέ και όλα τα συναφή!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Το μενού σήμερα περιελάμβανε σπανακόρυζο (το οποίο μαγείρεψα εγώ ολομόναχη και δέχομαι συγχαρητήρια!!!!!)
έχουμε λοιπόν:
σπανακόρυζο 7π
cotage cheese 2,5π
Ψωμί 3π
coca cola zero 0π
σύνολο 12,5π! μένουν 7,5π για μετά!!!!  :Smile: 
Αμαλίτσα μου, καλές διακοπές και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα είσαι βράχος!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Σας φιλώ γλυκά!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητήρια για το σπανακόρυζο, αλλά έχει 5,5 πόντους και όχι 7!  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

μμμμμμμμμ πάλι λάθος μου βρήκες??????????????  :Wink: 
νομίζω ότι 7 είναι καλά γιατί έβαλα 8 κουταλιές της σούπας λάδι για 2 άτομα και έφαγα μια μικρή μερίδα!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Έχω να δηλώσω επίσης ότι μ' έπιασε μια λιγούρα απίστευτη σήμερα και έφαγα και παγωτό.....
άρα, υπολογίζω ότι έφαγα και τους 7,5π που μου αναλογούσαν και μάλλον αύριο θα χρεώσω και αύριο άλλους 2 πόντους!!!!
Σήμερα η μέρα ήταν σούπερ μιας και πέρα όλων των άλλων η ομαδάρα μας (ΑΜΑΛΙΑ ΑΚΟΥΣ?????????) πέρασε και έβαλε και 3!!!!!!!!!! Φόρτσα ΑΕΚάρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!  :Wink:  όπως λέει και ο άντρας μου!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
σας φιλώ λοιπόν και σας καληνυχτίζω!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> 
> Σήμερα η μέρα ήταν σούπερ μιας και πέρα όλων των άλλων η ομαδάρα μας (ΑΜΑΛΙΑ ΑΚΟΥΣ?????????) πέρασε και έβαλε και 3!!!!!!!!!! Φόρτσα ΑΕΚάρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!  όπως λέει και ο άντρας μου!!!!!!!!!!


Και μετά την αθλητική ενημέρωση ας περάσουμε στον καιρό--->www.meteo.gr

Ευχαριστούμε που ΚΑΙ σήμερα επιλέξατε ΕΜΑΣ για την ενημέρωση σας!Καλή σας νύχτα!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Σήμερα ξημερώνει μια νέα μέρα στην πανέμορφη ηλιόλουστη Θεσσαλονίκη! Μετά την χθεσινή μου γουρουνιά, μικρής κλίμακας ευτυχώς, συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Το πρόγραμμα έχει φασολάκια λαδερά και πολλές δουλειές!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Κάποιοι καλοί φίλοι μου αναπτέρωσαν το ηθικό χθες το πρωί και τους ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!  :Wink: 
Πάμε λοιπόν για τα καλύτερα και ελπίζω την τρίτη η ζυγαριά που δεν έχω να δείξει 77 και κάτι! η 78!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Περιμένω νέα σας ζουζουνοφιλαράκια μου!!!!  :Smile: 
Θα μπώ και αργότερα να σας ενημερώσω για τα καμώματά μου!!!  :Smile: 
Αγαπητέ π-κ θα φροντίσω να είμαι άψογη στην μέτρηση των πόντων μου αυτή τη φορά και δεν θα ξαναβρείς λάθος!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά σε όλους!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα και σε σένα asteraki!
Χαίρομαι πολύ που σου αρέσει η πόλη μας, δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε ότι αποκαλείται και "νύμφη του Θερμαϊκού"!
Δεν πειράζει που έφαγες λιγάκι παραπάνω χθες.
Θα ισοφαρίσεις σήμερα, ξέρεις εσύ!  :Wink: 
Όταν είσαι αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος, βρίσκεις τον τρόπο και προχωράς μπροστά!
Και όπως διαπίστωσα είσαι αισιόδοξη, σημαντικός παράγοντας για την επιτυχία αυτός!
Καλό μεσημέρι και μην το παρακάνεις με τις δουλειές!
Σε διακοπές είσαι!!!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Οοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!  :Smile:  
Οι δουλειές δεν τελειώνουν.... αλλά πρέπει!!!!  :Wink: 
Βέβαια όντως το ότι είμαι σε διακοπές θα έπρεπε να με κάνει πιο χαλαρή!!!!  :Smile: 
Ναι ναι καλά κατάλαβες! είμαι αισιόδοξος και χαμογελαστός άνθρωπος εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη γιατί νιώθω ότι είμαι σε παρατεταμένες διακοπές! όταν κατεβαίνω αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα!  :Wink: 
Το ότι μιλάω υπερβολικά πολύ μάλλον το παραβλέπεις κύριε π-κ!  :Wink: 
Για τις γουρουνιές τώρα, θα προσπαθήσω να δείξω πυγμή και πείσμα και να βγώ νικητής!!!!!  :Wink: 
Μου ανοίγει η όρεξη όμως εδώ πάνω πιο πολύ από το συνηθισμένο!
Σκεφτόμουν ότι αν είχα φάει εκείνο το παγωτάκι το πρωί μάλλον δεν θα ξεσπούσα στο μπόλ του κιλού....  :Wink: 
Ακομα δεν έχω φάει, προσπαθώ να μαλακώσω τα φασολάκια τα οποία ΠΑΝΤΑ μου βγαίνουν πολύ σκληρά! θα τα φτιάξω όμως που θα μου πάει! μέχρι τις 4 θα τα αφήσω να βράζουν, κάποια στιγμή θα μαλακώσουν πού θα πάει!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
φιλάκια πολλά πολλά σε όλους!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Γεια σας συναγωνιστες!

Επεστρεψα και εγω και τωρα τα κεφαλια μεσα! Λοιπον,οσο ελειπα ευτυχως κρατησα χαρακτηρα και δηλωνω περηφανη για τον εαυτο μου! Μετρουσα ποντους στο περιπου και πανω κατω στους 20-22 κυμαινομουν καθε μερα,για διακοπες το θεωρω μια χαρα! Ζοριστηκα λιγο αλλα εχω πεισμωσει τρελλα,θα τελειωνω με τα κιλα αμεσα. Συνεχιζω λοιπον το προγραμμα και αναμενω η ζυγαρια να με ανταποδωσει τη Δευτερα,εστω και λιγο.

Θα ξαναμπω αργοτερα να διαβασω αυτα που εχετε γραψει γιατι πρεπει να παω να δω το φαγητο...

Asteraki μη σε πτοει τιποτα,γερα με τσαμπουκα!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ,

Ευχούλα καλώς ήρθες και πάλι. Μπράβο σου που τα κατάφερες να "κρατηθείς" αυτό είναι πραγματικά άθλος. Εγώ ποτέ δεν τα έχω καταφέρει . Τις πρώτες 2 μέρες είμαι συνεπής και μετά με παίρνει η κατηφόρα. Αυτό φοβάμαι και τώρα ότι θα πάθω και όλο λέω στον εαυτό μου ότι μπορώ και στις διακοπές να είμαι συνεπής με το πρόγραμμα. Για να δούμε θα τα καταφέρω τώρα????

Σήμερα φόρεσα παντελόνι που είχα να το βάλω από το καλοκαίρι του 2007!!!!

Αύριο επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα κι ελπίζω η ζυγαριά να είναι "γενναιόδωρη" μαζί μου.

Αστεράκι, κάνε και λίγο διακοπές όχι μόνο δουλειές!!!

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## asteraki_ed

Οοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!! τι ευχαριστα μαντάτα ακούω???  :Smile: 
η ευχούλα γύρισε και μπήκε δυναμικά στο πρόγραμμα και η Αμαλίτσα μας έβαλε παντελονάκι μικρότερου μεγέθους!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Μια χαρά λοιπόν η ομάδα! πετάει!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
άντε λοιπόν να ξεκινήσουμε με τα ευχάριστα της Αμαλίας μετά με της ευχούλας και να δούμε και τα δικά μας τα χαϊρια!!!!  :Smile: 
Τι καλά, όλοι είμαστε λοιπόν στον σωστό τον δρόμο!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Φιλάκιααααααααααααααα

----------


## Euxi

Καλημερα!!

Τι κανουμε? Για να δωσω μια αναφορα,χτες εκλεισα με 18,5 ποντους. Επισης,περπατησα και ενα μισαωρο. Σημερα εχει κοτοπουλο λεμονατο στην κατσαρολα με ρυζι,για να δουμε... 

Ειναι μεγαλη ικανοποιηση να σου μπαινει παλιο παντελονι,χιλια μπραβο Αμαλια!! Αστερακι καλη συνεχεια των διακοπων!! Φιλακιαααα

----------


## funny

τι ποιο τελειο απο το να μπεις σε παλιο παντελονι στο τελος του καλοκαιριου.τα θερμα μου συγχαρητηρια.αντε να βγαζουμε σιγα σιγα ολες μας τα παλια μας ρουχαλακια απο τα πανω πανω ραφια τις ντουλαπας.ελα παμε παμε

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Euxi_
> Καλημερα!!
> 
> Τι κανουμε? Για να δωσω μια αναφορα,χτες εκλεισα με 18,5 ποντους. Επισης,περπατησα και ενα μισαωρο. Σημερα εχει κοτοπουλο λεμονατο στην κατσαρολα με ρυζι,για να δουμε... 
> 
> Ειναι μεγαλη ικανοποιηση να σου μπαινει παλιο παντελονι,χιλια μπραβο Αμαλια!! Αστερακι καλη συνεχεια των διακοπων!! Φιλακιαααα


Μπράβο Ευχή, πολύ καλά πας!
Συγχαρητήρια για τη σταθερότητα και την επιμονή σου, συνέχισε έτσι!
Το ίδιο φαγητό θα φάμε σήμερα και είναι από τ' αγαπημένα μου!
Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα
για τις αγκιναρες αλα πολιτα του μπαρμπα σταθη.... υπολιζω σαν ποντους το λαδι που βαζω.. και αντε να βαζω ακομη ενα ποντο στη καθε μεριδα για μια πατατουλα που θα εχει?

----------


## p_k

Αν το περιεχόμενο είναι μόνο αγκινάρες, ναι. Καλά τα υπολογίζεις

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αγκιναρες, καροτα και λιγες πατατες.. το λαδι το πσοσθετεις εσυ...

----------


## eleanna_ed

αστερακι ελα τσατ να τα πουμε

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σαςςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!  :Smile: 
Τί κάνετε? εγώ εδώ.... μπάνια ύπνος βόλτες φαγητό.....!!!! κυνηγάω να αποσβέσω τους έξτρα μου πόντους και νομίζω ότι το έχω!!!!  :Wink: 
Σκέφτομαι ότι την τρίτη δεν θα έχω ζυγαριά να ζυγιστώ αλλά χαλάλι, θα πάω αθήνα και θα δω εκεί τί θα γίνει...!!! κρατιέμαι όσο μπορώ για να μην πέσω με τα μούτρα στις μπουγάτσες και τα σουβλάκια...!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
ευχούλα μια χαρά πας και πολύ χαίρομαι που έδειξες τέτοια παραδειγματική πυγμή στις διακοπές!!!  :Smile: 
Η Αμαλίτσα θα λιάζεται σε καμια παραλία τώρα....!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Π-κ, σε έχω χάσει!!!!  :Smile: 
Ζωήτσα, υπολογίζεις αγκινάρες, πατάτες και το λάδι!
Φάννυ, ξεκίνησες με τους πόντους? μια χαρά πάμε ε?
Σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Γεια σας παιδια! P-k σ ευχαριστω για την ενθαρρυνση! Προσπαθω να το κανω σωστα γιατι δε θελω αλλο πισωγυρισμα..

Χτες 19 ποντους και μιση ωρα περπατημα. Ζοριστηκα απιστευτα χτες γιατι καμια ωρα μετα το περπατημα βγηκαμε εκτακτως για φαγητο και εγω την εβγαλα με μισο ποτηρι σαγκρια αφου ειχα ελαχιστους ποντους,βραδινο εφαγα ακριβως μετα το περπατημα(μισο τοστ). Τρωγανε ολοι και εγω με τη σαγκρια στο χερι και την πεινα να με δερνει εριχνα καντηλια απο μεσα μου. Με ρωτουσανε γιατι δεν παιρνω κατι και τους ειπα οτι μολις ειχα φαει και ημουν σκασμενη,τι να λεγα... Δε μου αρεσει να λεω οτι κανω διαιτα,γιατι αρχιζουν και μου λενε πως δε χρειαζεται και παρασυρομαι. Αυτα ειναι πολυ σχετικα για τον καθενα.. Ηταν η πιο ζορικη μερα απο τοτε που ξεκινησα το προγραμμα,σημερα ομως νιωθω μεγαλη ικανοποιηση και αναμενω το ζυγισμα αυριο,νιωθω πως κατι εχω χασει!

Μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι στους 13 ποντους. Σημερα εφαγα μακαρονια με κιμα. Θα προσπαθησω να παω και για περπατημα.

Καλη συνεχεια σ αυτες που διακοπαρουν! Φιλακια!!

----------


## Euxi

Γεια σας φιλαρακια!! Βλεπω αραιωσαμε λιγο,αλλα μαλλον περνατε καλα,οποτε χαλαλι!! Λοιπον,σημερα ζυγιστηκα και αγγιξα τα 62,1! Αυτο το νουμερο ουτε και εγω θυμαμαι απο ποτε ειχα να το δω! Οι κοποι μου απεδωσαν και νιωθω πολυ καλα! Αλλα ξερω πως δε θελει πολυ ενθουσιασμο,τα κεφαλια μεσα και συκγροτηση-συγκεντρωση! Χτες 19 ποντοι ακριβως και μιση ωρα περπατημα. Η βλακεια ειναι πως πρεπει να την αρπαξα λιγο χτες και σημερα ειμαι με συναχι και ολα τα σχετικα. 

Σας φιλω!!

----------


## funny

να ρωτησω κατι ? ψαχνω και δεν μπορω να βρω τους ποντους για 2 μπιφτεκια (βρισκω μπιφτεκια με πατατες τηγανητες 10 π) εγω τα εφαγα χωρις πατατουλες ποσο να τα υπολογισω?

----------


## Euxi

Χαιρετω!! Τι κανουμε? Ελπιζω να εισαστε ολοι καλα!

Funny σου ευχομαι καλη αρχη! Το ενα μπιφτεκι απο απαχο κιμα 90 γραμ. εχει 3 ποντους.

Εγω χτες καταναλωσα 29 ποντους αντι για 19,παιδια πεινουσα πααρα πολυ και δε θελω να ζοριζομαι πολυ. Βεβαια εχω αρκετους εξτρα ποντους απο το περπατημα,τους οποιους τους αφηνω στην ακρη,οποτε πιστευω το χθεσινο δε θα κανει ζημια. Συνεχιζω κανονικα σημερα.

Φιλακια!

----------


## funny

ευχαριστω πολυ ευχη

----------


## asteraki_ed

παιδεςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!!!!!! !!!! χαθήκαμε το ξέρω!
την επόμενη εβδομάδα επιστρέφω και θα τα λέμε καθημερινά!!!
να πω μόνο πως τα εχω κανει θαλασσα με την διατροφη και τρεχω να μαζεψω οτι μπορω!
κριμα γιατι κατι μου λεει πως το 2κιλο το εχω χαλαρα παλι
τελοσπαντων δεν θα συγχιστω παλι. στο χερι μου ειναι να το παλεψω!
σας φιλω γλυκα και θα τα πουμε συντομα!!!!!!!! φιλακια πολλα πολλα

----------


## Euxi

Αστερακι!! Οπως πεφτουμε ετσι και σηκωνομαστε,μην πτοεισαι. Ειμαι σιγουρη πως πολυ γρηγορα θα ξαναμπεις σε προγραμμα. Εγω προχθες πηρα 29 ποντους γιατι πεινουσα πολυ,εφαγα μια κρεπα το βραδυ και ηρεμησα,αλλα ειπα να το αφησω ετσι και χθες πηρα 19. Συνεχιζω κανονικα και πηγαινω και για περπατημα. 

Καλη συνεχεια στις διακοπουλες σου,φιλιααααα!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

αχ ευχη μου.........!!!!!!!!!
μακαρι να ηταν 29 οι παραπανω ποντοι μου !
εδω μιλαμε για 35872372548267 παραπανω ποντους!!!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
δεν πειραζει ομως απο σημερα τα κεφαλια μεσα!

θα βρω τροπους να τους καψω!!  :Wink: 

φιλακια πολλα πολλα

----------


## funny

λοιπον πιστευω οτι πρεπει και εγω πλεον να καταγραφω τους ποντους μου . χτες : πρωι 1 τοστ/γαλοπουλα/τυρι φινα 4π
σταφυλακι 1 μεσημερι μακαρονια με κιμα 8π απογευμα 1 μπαρα δημητριακων με σοκολατα 2π και βραδυ 1 μπωλ με γαλα και δημητριακα .το γαλα ειναι 1π τα δημητριακα 2π ειναι 17.και βαζω 5 αποθηκη για σημερα που θα παμε σε ταβερνακι με φιλους.
σημερα μεχρι στιγμης 1τοστ/γαλοπουλα/τυρι 4π 1 νεκταρινι 1π?

----------


## Euxi

Γεια σας! Τι μου κανετε,που χαθηκατε ολοι? Ελπιζω να περνατε τελεια και γρηγορα να ξαναγραψετε!

Εγω συνεχιζω το προγραμμα με πολυ μικρες παρεκκλισεις. Ε,καμια μερα θα παρω 21 ποντους,την αλλη 19,την αλλη 22,την αλλη 17,σε τετοιους ρυθμους κινουμαι. Νιωθω πως κατι χανω,αλλα αργα. Μου εχουν σπασει λιγο τα νευρα καθε μερα να εχω το νου μου και να περιμενω τα κιλα να φυγουν,αλλα ετσι εχει το πραγμα δυστυχως. Αποφασισα μολις παω 60 να σταματησω και να αρχισω συντηρηση. Βαρεθηκα πια και δεν πειραζει,μια χαρα αδυνατα κιλα θα ειναι και αυτα,δε χρειαζεται να γινω και τελειως κοκκαλο. Κουραστηκα να εχω συνεχως στο μυαλο μου ολο αυτο το θεμα,ανυπομονω να χασω λιγο βαρος ακομα και να πω στοπ,ως εδω. Απλα σκεφτομαι μετα τι τακτικη να ακολουθησω. Να συνεχισω να μετραω ποντους για συντηρηση,να μετραω θερμιδες η να με αφησω ελευθερη να τρωω οπως θελω,αλλα συμφωνα με καποιους κανονες και ενα μετρο? Θα τα καταφερω? Δεν ειχα δωσει ποτε μου ως τωρα αυτην την πολυτελεια στον εαυτο μου να μην θελω να χασω αλλα κιλα και δεν ξερω πως να αντιδρασω,ωστε να μην ξεφευγω. Θα το σκεφτω λιγο ακομα,εξαλλου μεχρι τα 60 εχω λιγο καιρο. 

Funny μου το νεκταρινι 0 ποντους. Μεχρι 3 φρουτα την ημερα (εκτος απο μπανανα,σταφυλι και ισως και καποιο ακομα) δεν υπολογιζουμε ποντους! Τελειο,ε??

Πολλα φιλακια!!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ,
σήμερα γύρισα στη δουλειά -από τα βόρεια που διακόπευα- και μόλις τώρα πήρα μια ανάσα να σας γράψω τα νέα μου.
Τη βδόμάδα πριν φύγω είχα πολύ σημαντική απώλεια συγκεκριμένα είχα χάσει 1200γρ και είχα φτάσει στα 67,5 κιλά. Τι χαρά που είχα, ένιωθα μια θεά!!! Είχα χάσει συνολικά 3 κιλά μες στον Αύγουστο.
Δυστυχώς όμως από την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα των διακοπών το πρόγραμμα πήγε κυριολεκτικά περίπατο. Τι κι αν αύξησα τους πόντους ώστε να κάνω και καλά τώρα συντήρηση , ούτε αυτό δεν κατάφερα να κάνω. Έχασα την μπάλα φυσικά, αναμενόμενο, όποτε πάω στο χωριό αυτό γίνεται. Δεν έχω επιλογές, μαγειρεύουν πολλά τηγανιτά και γενικότερα κρεατικά βάζουν πολύ αλάτι στα φαγητά βγαίνουμε καθημερινά, οι πειρασμοί είναι πάρα πολλοί και παρά το γεγονός ότι αντιστάθηκα πάααρα πολύ στα γλυκά τελικά δεν απέφυγα να φορτώσω κιλά. Ευτυχώς 1,5 κιλό πήρα μόνο και λέω μόνο γιατί έχω γυρίσει από το χωριό ακόμα και με 3 κιλά μέσα σε μία μόλις εβδομάδα. 
Τώρα όμως που γύρισα, ξανά πάλι στο πρόγραμμα εντατικά και ελπίζω σε κανά 10ημερο να επανέλθω στα 67,5.
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι και όλες καλά, να μην απογοητεύεστε και συνεχίστε το πρόγραμμα.
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά.

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, με αρκετή καθυστέρηση θα έλεγα...
Καλό φθινόπωρο να έχουμε!
Το καλοκαίρι μας αποχαιρέτησε και το κρύο είναι αρκετό το πρωί και το βράδυ, τουλάχιστον εδώ στα βόρεια. Είναι αυτή ακριβώς η περίοδος που αισθάνεσαι τον άνεμο, την ατμόσφαιρα, την αύρα αν θέλετε μιας νέας αρχής, καθώς κλείνει ο κύκλος της ξεγνοιασιάς και μπαίνουμε στις υποχρεώσεις και στα χρονοδιαγράμματα του χειμώνα.
Πάντα φίλοι μου αισθάνομαι μια συγκίνηση να με διαπερνά, καθώς το πέρασμα του χρόνου κάνει αισθητή την παρουσία του, όπως κάθε χρονιά άλλωστε. Και μου θυμίζει μια αγαπημένη έκφραση ενός φίλου, που έλεγε "ο πανδαμάτωρ χρόνος...". Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου Ανέστη εκεί που βρίσκεσαι...
Απλώς θυμήθηκα τα λόγια σου, δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά σήμερα είμαι συναισθηματικά φορτισμένος. Είναι σίγουρα η αλλαγή της εποχής, αυτό το πήγαινε-έλα του φωτός ανάμεσα στα σύννεφα, η μυρωδιά από τα ρούχα που ξαναβγήκαν απ' τη ντουλάπα, η μέρα που μικραίνει, η απόλυτη βεβαιότητα ότι έρχεται ο χειμώνας.
Αυτή ακριβώς είναι η ομορφιά της ζωής, οι πολλές εναλλαγές της. Η κυκλική διάσταση των πραγμάτων, η γοητεία της καθημερινότητας, το να αντλείς χαρά και ικανοποίηση από απλά πράγματα. Αυτό θυμάμαι το έλεγε ο πατέρας μου, η μεγαλύτερη ευτυχία βρίσκεται στα απλά πράγματα που γεμίζουν τη ζωή μας.
Και ένα από τα πιο ουσιώδη συστατικά της ζωής είναι η επικοινωνία. Αυτό που κάνουμε και μέσα απο το φόρουμ, το ότι δηλαδή μιλάμε, ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις, ενθαρρύνουμε ο ένας τον άλλο.
Είχα μάλιστα την ευκαιρία πρόσφατα να γνωρίσω από κοντά (πήγαμε για καφέ), ένα από τα μέλη της παρέας μας και χάρηκα πολύ. Όταν γνωρίζεις αισιόδοξα και χαρούμενα πρόσωπα, καταλαβαίνεις πόσο σημαντικό είναι αυτή η στάση και διάθεση να σε συνοδεύει πάντοτε.
Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα, αλλά ένιωσα την ανάγκη να μοιραστώ μαζί σας κάποιες σκέψεις μου, έτσι απλά!
Την προηγούμενη Τρίτη (ημέρα ζυγίσματος), η ζυγαριά έδειξε 81,1 κιλά. Στόχος μου ως γνωστόν τα 78, με συν 2 το ανώτερο.
Εγώ αισθάνομαι καλύτερα γύρω στα 79. Θα μου πέιτε "ψιλοπράγματα", μια και καμιά διαφορά δεν υπάρχει εμφανής στο σώμα και στα ρούχα μου, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να διατηρούμαι πάντα κοντά στα 79, έτσι νιώθω καλύτερα.
Το θέμα είναι ότι το τελευταίο δεκαήμερο έπεσαν μαζεμένες πολλές υποχρεώσεις, όπως γάμοι, εκδρομές, εκδηλώσεις κλπ στις οποίες συγκρατήθηκα μεν, όχι όμως όπως έπρεπε. Έγιναν κάποιες υπερβάσεις και είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω τι θα δείξει αύριο η φίλη μου η ζυγαριά.
Ό,τι και να δείξει πάντως, δεν έκανα όλη την 9μηνη προσπάθεια για να ξαναβάλω τα κιλά. ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΜΠΟΥΝ και σε αυτό είμαι κατηγορηματικός.
Επιστροφή στο μέτρο λοιπόν από αύριο το πρωί.

Αμαλία, καλώς ήρθες και μη στενοχωριέσαι καθόλου για τη μικρή αύξηση βάρους. Έχεις πείσμα και θέληση και θα τα χάσεις όλα τα παραπανίσια κιλά, είμαι βέβαιος γι' αυτό.
Εuxi, πολύ καλά πας κι εσύ. Συνέχισε κανονικά το πρόγραμμα και σύντομα θα φτάσεις και στη συντήρηση. Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και καλή επιτυχία!
Καλό βράδυ σε όλους και όλες!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πολύ καλημέρα σας!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Επιστροφή στην πραγματική ζωή και για μένα και όπως φαίνεται τα πράγματα μπάινουν στην κανονική τους ροή! Πόσο με συγκίνησε το ποστ σου αγαπητέ μου φίλε π-κ δεν λέγεται! Ο καιρός όντως έβαλε τα φθινοπωρινά του επιτέλους! Σας εύχομαι λοιπόν και επισήμως ΚΑΛΟ ΦΘΙΝΟΠΩΡΟ!!!  :Wink: 
Ημουν και εγώ βόρεια, πέρασα πολύ όμορφα παρόλο που η ζέστη με εκνεύρισε αρκετά. την ημέρα που αποφάσισα να φύγω άρχισε την βροχή και την μείωση της θερμοκρασίας και την χουχουλιάρικη διάθεση! Αχ, Θεσσαλονίκη μου πόσο θα μου λείψεις....!!!!  :Smile: 
Είχα την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω τον αγαπητό μου π-κ και πραγματικά πολύ τον χάρηκα! είναι τρομερά αξιόλογος άνθρωπος γεμάτος θετική ενέργεια και απ'οτι κατάλαβα απόλυτη πειθαρχία!!!! π-κ μια χαρά είσαι και στα 81 δεν σου φαίνονται καθόλου!!  :Smile: 
Αγαπημένη μου Αμαλία, μην αγψώνεσαι για τα κιλά. είναι αναμενόμενο εξάλλου! το θέμα είναι από εδώ και πέρα τί κάνουμε! τα κεφάλια μέσα και για μένα από σήμερα..... η ζυγαριά έδειξε + 1.900 και έχω φτάσει αισίως τα 80.600. δεν πρόλαβα να χαρώ το 7 στην ζυγαριά αμέσως ξανανέβηκε!!! αλλά όπως λέει και ο αγαπητός π-κ, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΒΑΛΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ. Οτι έδειξε έδειξε πάμε για άλλα τώρα καλύτερα!!!! σιγά μην σκάσω! ευχούλα μου είσαι πολύ κοντά στον στόχο σου μην τα παρατήσεις! όλοι κουραζόμαστε αλλά πρέπει να ιδρώσουμε για να πετύχουμε κάτι! και εσύ το πας μια χαρά!!!! άντε, λίγο ακόμη και όλα θα γίνουν!
φάννυ μου!!!!!!!!!!! πολύ χάρηκα που ξεκινάς και εσύ παρέα μας! ελπίζω να πέρασες όμορφα στις διακοπές σου και από οτι βλέπω η ζυγαριά έχει πάρει ήδη την κατηφόρα!!!! άντε, καλή επθτυχία και εδώ είμαστε όλοι, ενωμένοι και μαυρισμένοι μετά από τα πολλά μπάνια!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
σας φιλώ γλυκά και θα τα λέμε πιο συχνά πλέον! καλή μας επανεκκίνηση λοιπόν και πάντα στα καλύτερα ελπίζω και εύχομαι για όλους!!!!!!!!! 
π-κ μην χάνεσαι!!!! μπαίνε και καθόλου τσατ!
φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

και κατι τελευταίο.... ΖΗΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Ξέρω είναι θεωρητικό αλλά τόσο μα τόσο βασικό..... Όλα αλλάζουν, όλα τα ίδια μένουν.... στο χέρι μας είναι να κάνουμε την κάθε μας πράξη μοναδική... κάθε στιγμή είναι μοναδική ακόμη και εκείνη που μπορεί να νιώσουμε βαρεμάρα ή εκείνη που θα μας στεναχωρήσει... ακόμη και εκείνη που θα κάνουμε πάλι τα ίδια όπως κάθε άλλη μέρα.... Ενα χαμόγελο, ένα όνειρο, μια όμορφη ανάμνηση.... Είναι κάτι εξαιρετικά μοναδικό..... Μη ρωτάτε γιατί και πως... όλα μόνοι μας τα κάνουμε ξεχωριστά.... ακόμη και τα καθημερινά.... 
Ζω , αναπνέω, υπάρχω, χαίρομαι , λυπάμαι, βαριέμαι.... κάθε στιγμή είναι διαφορετικά τα συναισθήματα! ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ
θελω να ζω την κάθε στιγμη όχι σαν να ήταν η τελευταία αλλά σαν να είναι η αρχή ενός καλύτερου αύριο.....
Σας φιλώ και σας στέλνω την αγάπη μου φίλοι μου....!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## funny

ευχαριστω πολυ αστερακι για τις ευχες σου.

Λοιπον τωρα στο θεμα μας πρωι 1 τοστ 4 π και ενα καπουτσινο 1 π (με επιασε το κρυο τρομαρα μου) ενδιαμεσα 1 νεκταρινι μεσημερι 1 μπριζολιτσα 7π και φασολακια λαδερα 5 π 1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ 1 π εχω λοιπον 18 π το απογευμα και το βραδυ με βλεπω μονο με φρουτα.

ωραια διορθωθηκε

----------


## asteraki_ed

Φαννυ μου, γιατί υπολόγισες 7.5 π τα φασολάκια? πόσο λάδι έβαλες για πόσες μερίδες και εφαγες και πατάτες με τα φασολάκια? αν δεν έβαλες πολύ λάδι και δεν έφαγες πατατες τότε νομίζω πως δεν θα τα υπολογίσεις τόσο πολύ. πόσους πόντους έχεις? 21?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα,

Π-κ ,
τί όμορφα που γράφεις!!!!
Όντως το καλοκαιράκι μας αποχαιρέτησε, αλλά ένας καινούριος κύκλος ξεκινάει. Ακόμη και το φθινόπωρο με την γλυκιά του μελαγχολία δεν είναι άσχημο. Έχει κι αυτό την χάρη του και τις όμορφες στιγμές του.
Όσο για τα κιλά που πήραμε , μην σκας αστεράκι μου, εμείς να είμαστε καλά και σύντομα θα τα ξαναχάσουμε. Να θυμάσε πως πήραμε απλώς αναβολή επίτευξης του πρώτου στόχου μας για κανά 10ημερο, όχι παραπάνω.

funny,
πολύ χαίρομαι που σου ταίριαξε το πρόγραμμα των ww.
συνέχισε δυναμικά, πας πολύ καλά.

σήμερα έφαγα,
1 τοστ με ίχνος ζαμπόν + τυρί μίλνερ + ντοματούλα 4,5π
μακαρόνια ολικής με κιμά 7π
λαιτ τυρί τριμμένο 1π
σύνολο 12,5π

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## funny

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Φαννυ μου, γιατί υπολόγισες 7.5 π τα φασολάκια? πόσο λάδι έβαλες για πόσες μερίδες και εφαγες και πατάτες με τα φασολάκια? αν δεν έβαλες πολύ λάδι και δεν έφαγες πατατες τότε νομίζω πως δεν θα τα υπολογίσεις τόσο πολύ. πόσους πόντους έχεις? 21?


ναι εχω 21 π.στα φασολακια εβαλα 2 κουταλιες λαδι. το 7,5π το βρηκα σαν φασολακια λαδερα και χωρις πατατες εννοειται .μια μεριδα κανονικη

----------


## asteraki_ed

Aμαλίτσα μου!!!!!!  :Smile: 
10μέρες το πολύ ελπίζω να πάμε πίσω!!!! ξέρεις έχει αρχίσει να μου αρέσει αυτό το αργά αλλά σταθερά της ζυγαριάς και δεν θα ήθελα να το χαλάσω!!!! Φάννυ αν ήταν μία μερίδα μόνο τα φασολ'ακια που έφαγες και όχι 2 τότε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να τα υπολογίσεις γύρω στους 5 πόντους το πολύ. τα φασολάκια τι έχουν μέσα? φασολάκια 0π, ντομάτα 0.5π λάδι 6π και τίποτε άλλο! οπότε αν ήταν μια μερίδα στραγγισμένη από λάδι τότε και οι 5 πολλοί είναι! οι πόντοι στην λίστα συχνά αναφέρονται σε μερίδες εστιατορίου που τιγκάρουν τα φαγητά στα λάδια και στα λίπη. αν εσύ το εφτιαξες μετρημένο το φαγητό είναι παραπάνω από ασφαλές να το υπολογίσεις 5π! οπότε σου μένουν κάποιοι πόντοι ακόμη για να τους καταναλώσεις το βράδυ σε μια σαλάτα με λίγο λάδι ή σε ένα τοστάκι μόνο με τυρί! 
άντε, πάμε γερά και σήμερα και με βλέπω σύντομα να πηγαίνω για ψώνια (μικρότερα νούμερα...!!!)  :Smile:   :Smile: 
εγώ μέχρι τώρα έχω φάει ένα τόστ μόνο με τυρί και λίγο κέτσαπ 3π. έχω πέσει με τα μούτρα στο σιδέρωμα και μόλις είδα τί ώρα έχει πάει! θα φάω μια σαλάτα και λίγο τυρί και λίγο ψωμί και το απόγευμα κανένα φρούτο. έχω και έξοδο για καφεδάκι με τις φίλες μου σήμερα οπότε θα χρειαστώ και εκεί 3-4 πόντους αν πάρω κάτι άλλο εκτός από καφέ! θα δείξει!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
σας φιλώ γλυκά!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## funny

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> φασολάκια 0π, ντομάτα 0.5π λάδι 6π και τίποτε άλλο! οπότε αν ήταν μια μερίδα στραγγισμένη από λάδι τότε και οι 5 πολλοί είναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!


εγω τα εφτιαξα και εβαλα μονο και λιγο κρεμμυδακι.αρα κατι μενει για το βραδακι.ευχαριστω πολυ πολυυυυυ.

----------


## p_k

Funny, συνέχισε έτσι με πείσμα και αποφασιστικότητα και όλα θα πάνε τέλεια!
asteraki, AMALIA, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια και ανταποδίδω!
Όταν ξανανεβείς Θεσσαλονίκη Χρύσα, θα χαρώ να τα ξαναπούμε!
Στα του ζυγίσματος τώρα, η ζυγαριά έδειξε σήμερα ακριβώς 82 κιλά.
Χωρίς σχόλια από εμένα, εκτός από αυτό:
*Ραντεβού την επόμενη Τρίτη...*
Να είστε όλοι και όλες καλά, καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## funny

ευχαριστω ολους σας για την βοηθεια,το κουραγιο,τη δυναμη

----------


## asteraki_ed

πρωτα από όλα θεωρώ ότι δεν χρειάζονται ευχαριστώ μιας και η δυναμη πηγαζει πρωτα από σενα και μετά βρίσκεις το κουράγιο για να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου να τα καταφέρει!!!!! όλοι εδώ τον ίδιο στόχο έχουμε και καταλαβαινόμαστε, αυτό είναι όλο!
ας περάσω και στον π-κ που μου φαίνεται ότι η διάθεσή του είναι απειλητική.....!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
ελπίζω αυτό το "θα τα πούμε την άλλη τρίτη" να μην ήταν κυριολεκτικό και να απευθύνονταν μόνο στην ζυγαριά και όχι στους υπόλοιπους της παρέας μας! μην τυχόν και μας ξαναγράψεις την επόμενη τρίτη γιατί αντε!!!!!!  :Wink: 
μην αγχώνεσαι βρε π-κ, πρέπει όμως να εφαρμόσεις το πρόγραμμα για μια βδομάδα μέχρι να φτάσεις τα 79. αν και είμαι της αποψης ότι είσαι μια χαρά, σέβομαι το γεγονός ότι εσύ αισθάνεσαι βολικά στα 79 και έτσι το μόνο που έχω να κάνω είναι να σου πω ότι συμφωνώ στην κινητοποίησή σου. εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα από όλους! θα περιμένουμε την επομενη τρίτη τα ευχάριστα της πτώσης...!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
φυσικά και θα τα ξαναπούμε π-κ μην νομίζεις ότι θα την γλυτώσεις έτσι απλά!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
αχ, έφαγα το μεσημέρι 8 κουτ σούπας ρύζι νερόβραστο 4π
1 μπουκιά μοσχαράκι κοκκινιστό με μπόλικη σάλτσα πάνω στο ρύζι 2+3=5π
φέτα 30γρ 2π
σύνολο αν υπολογίσουμε και το τοστ το πρωινο 14π
α!ήπια και ένα κουτάκι τσάι παγωμένο 1π
υπόλοιπο πόντων σήμερα 6! 
αύξησα κατά έναν τους πόντους από 20 στους 21 μιας και ανέβηκα στην δεκάδα του 8 και την επόμενη βεβαίως θα το μειώσω πάλι γιατί θα ξαναπέσω στην δεκάδα του 7. ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ Ο ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΧΙΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΚΑΔΑ ΤΟΥ 6! ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΗ!!!!!!!!!! μιας και ειμαστε σε περιοδο προεκλογική!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
φιλακια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά σε όλους!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## funny

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> ΔΕΚΑΔΑ ΤΟΥ 6! ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΗ!!!!!!!!!! μιας και ειμαστε σε περιοδο προεκλογική!!!!!!!!!!


φανατικη υποστηριξη στο κομμα του "6" παμε για την αυτοδυναμια λοιπον

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Πρώτη μέρα στη δουλειά η σημερινή και τί χαρά!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
εχω πάρει τα πάνω μου σήμερα και δεν με σταματάει τίποτα!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Χθες έφαγα ενα σουβλάκι με αλάδωτη πίτα και ντομάτα και έτσι σήμερα χρωστάω 4 πόντους. Μια χαρά πάμε όμως δεν μας πτοεί τίποτε!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Μπήκαμε δυναμικά στο παιχνίδι! είναι και ο καιρός ρομαντικός....!!!  :Smile: 
Φόρεσα και την ζακετούλα μου και τσούπ να μαι μπροστά στον υπολογιστή γεματη κέφι για δουλειά!!!!!!!!! λέμε τωρα...........  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Περιμένω νέα σας! φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά !!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα κι από μένα φιλαράκια μου,
Το φθινόπωρο μπήκε για τα καλά τελικά, το πρωί είχε αρκετή ψύχρα , τόση ώστε η ζακέτα να είναι πλέον απαραίτητη.
Το Σ/Κ θα βάψουμε το σπίτι μας μοναχούλια μας. Δεν το έχουμε ξανακάνει κι η αλήθεια είναι ότι μια αγωνία για το αν θα πάνε όλα καλά την έχω. Απευθύνθηκα σε μάστορες και μου είπαν τρελλά ποσά. Έτσι λοιπόν λόγω κρίσεως αποφασίσαμε να το επιχειρήσουμε μόνοι μας. Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά.

χθες βράδυ έφαγα ψητό συκώτι ( μ'επρηξε η μάνα μου, περί αναιμίας) αντί του καθιερωμένου γιαουρτιού με αποτέλεσμα να χρωστάω 5 πόντους. Οπότε σήμερα πρέπει να προσέξω περισσότερο στους πόντους μου.

Π-κ,
σε βλέπω πολύ αποφασισμένο!!! Την απείλησες την ζυγαριά απ'ότι κατάλαβα!!! :Big Grin:  
Είμαι σίγουρη πως στο επόμενο ραντεβού σας η απώλεια θα είναι εμφανής.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ,

καλέ που είστε??? τι γίνατε????
άδειο το μαγαζάκι μας!!!!

αν μπείτε εδώ μην αμελήσετε να δείτε και στο wwpoints κάτι καινούρια κειμενάκια που αντέγραψα από βιβλιαράκι των ww.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Χαθήκαμε είναι η αλήθεια αλλά τώρα ας μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά γιατί έχει δίκιο η Αμαλίτσα, το μαγαζάκι μας άδειασε! 
Μόλις διάβασα Αμαλία μου αυτά που έγραψες και τα βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα! θα τα ξεσηκώσω και αυτά!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Καλή επιτυχία σας εύχομαι στο βάψιμο! παρόλο που θα κουραστείτε αρκετά πιστεύω ότι θα το διασκεδάσετε!!!!  :Wink: 
Ολα βαίνουν καλώς με την διατροφή για μένα μιας και πήρα φόρα και ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν με σταματά πλέον!!! Από την Τρίτη που ζυγίστηκα είμαι σταθερή στους πόντους μου και πιστεύω να έχουμε και καλή απώλεια την επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος! Έδωσα και σε μια φίλη την ιδέα να κάνει την ίδια διατροφή και έχει ενθουσιαστεί! το πρώτο πράγμα που μου είπε όταν την ρώτησα πώς πάει με τους πόντους και όλα αυτά μου λέει: " Βρε Χρύσα, είμαι πάααααρα πολύ χαρούμενη που δεν πεινάω! " Θυμήθηκα λοιπόν εμένα στην αρχή μου που αναρωτιόμουν πως γίνεται με τόοοοοσο φαγητό να χάνεις κιλά!!!!!! Αχ, σήμερα φόρεσα ένα παντελονάκι που είχα και πολύ το ευχαριστήθηκα! ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΛΕΜΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Ας σας πω και τί έφερα σήμερα μαζί μου να φάω! έφερα μπιφτέκια 170γρ, φέτα 30γρ και ντοματούλα! Πωπω, πως και πως περιμένω το μεσημέρι για να τα καταβροχθίσω!
ʼντε, να μας δω να μαζευόμαστε όλοι πάλι!!!!!!!!!! Σας περιμένω να τα πούμε! 
Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά! Φιλάκιααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μμμμμμμ!!!!!! να πω βέβαια και την αμαρτία μου.... Χθες έπεσα με τα μούτρα σε μια ΤΕΛΕΙΑ σοκολάτα 100 γραμμαρίων που μου έφερε μια φίλη από την Φιλανδία που είχε πάει και έτσι οι 10 από τους 21 πόντους εχθές χάθηκαν εκεί! Ούτε το μετάνοιωσα αλλά μπορώ να πω ότι αν μπορούσα θα το ξαναέκανα! βέβαια, θα έτρωγα 50 γρ και όχι 90 που έφαγα αλλά οκ! δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στους γλυκούς πειρασμούς κάθε είδους!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 
Αχ, τί ωραίος καιρός σήμερα! κρύο, συννεφιά και χουχουλιάρικη διάθεση!  :Smile: 
ʼντε βρε παιδάκια μου, ακόμη κανείς σας δεν έχει ξυπνήσει?????????  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Φιλάκιαααααααα!  :Smile:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ,
Τέλειος ο σημερινός καιρός, και ιδανικός για πρώτη μέρα στα σχολεία, με πρωτοβρόχια!!!

αστεράκι,
καλή επιτυχία στη φιλενάδα σου. Πες να μπαίνει στο φόρουμ να μας λέει τις εντυπώσεις της και να στηρίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλον.

Εγώ χθες δεν μαγείρεψα γιατί κατέβαζα κουρτίνες, βάζαμε στόκο σε δίαφορα σημεία των τοίχων που έχουν υποστεί "βαρβαρότητες" από εμάς , ευτυχώς όμως είχαν περισσέψει ρεβύθια από την Δευτέρα οπότε πάλι ρεβύθια σήμερα. Δεν παραπονιέμαι όμως γιατί είναι το αγαπημένο μου όσπριο!!!

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα σας γράψω κι άλλα κειμενάκια αλλά και συνταγές των ww.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## Euxi

Γεια σας,γεια σας!! Τι μου κανετε? Χαιρομαι που συνεχιζετε το προγραμμα με αισιοδοξια!! Εχω λιγακι χαθει,γιατι μου προεκυψαν αρκετες υποχρεωσεις. Και εγω συνεχιζω,αλλα αυτες τις μερες επαιρνα συνηθως 24 ποντους την ημερα περιπου,που δεν παχαινω αλλα ουτε και αδυνατιζω και κανω και λιγη γυμναστικη. Επεσαν και κατι εξοδοι και κατι γενεθλια και ειπα προκειμενου να ρισκαρω και να κανω ενα μπαμ μια και καλη,ας αυξησω λιγο τους ποντους και ας κρατησω μια ισορροπια. Το παω οσο πιο συντηρητικα μπορω. Η ζυγαρια σημερα με εδειξε 61,7 κιλα,κινειται αργα αργα προς τα 60,οπου και θα σταματησω. Λιγο μου εμεινε και θελω να κανω προσεκτικα βηματα μην τα κανω θαλασσα. Κοιταζω τα παντελονια που φορουσα στα 69 κιλα που ημουν το Μαιο και τωρα μου φαινονται και μου ειναι τεραστια! Αυτη η χαρα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη,πλεον νιωθω καλα με το σωμα μου! Ειναι μια νικη που την εχω κερδισει βημα βημα μονη μου,με κοπο και ιδρωτα. Δε μιλαω μονο για τα κιλα που εχασα,δεν ηταν δα και τοσα πολλα,μιλαω και για τα βουλιμικα επεισοδια που δεν εχω κανει ολον αυτον τον καιρο. Λιγο ακομα υπομονη και τερμα τα βασανα λεω στον εαυτο μου,κατι που το ευχομαι σε ολους σας με το καλο!!! :Smile:  Θελω να δω τη ζωη μου πως θα ειναι οταν δεν θα θελω πια αλλα κιλα να χασω,ειμαι περιεργη και διψαω για καινουρια συναισθηματα! Πολλα πολλα φιλακιαααα!!! Αμαλια ευχαριστουμε για τις συνταγες!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας και απο εμένα!!!!!!! όλοι καλά βλέπω και χαίρομαι! ευχή με πρόλαβες και έγραψες γιατί αναρωτιόμουν σήμερα πού χάθηκες! ούτε η φάννυ γράφει ούτε η λιντάλ που γύρισε λογικά από τις διακοπές της!
πολύ χαίρομαι ευχούλα μου για σενα! δείχνεις εγκράτεια και αυτό ειναι πολύ σημαντικό! βλέπω όμως και ότι από οργάνωση δεν πας πίσω!!!!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ βρε ευχούλα, είδες πως πέρασε ο καιρός και ούτε που το κατάλαβες? θα βλέπεις τα 60 και θα τα ευχαριστιέσαι!!! μια χαρά θα είσαι αν δεν σκέφτεσαι πώς θα χάσεις και άλλα κιλά! μακάρι να ήμουν στην θέση σου και θα έκανα και πάρτυ!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αμαλίτσα μου, τα ρεβύθια μου αρέσουν και μένα αλλά με το ρύζι. έτσι τα φτιάχνουμε στο χωριό, είναι πεντανόστιμα, και για να τα φάω σκέτα ούτε συζήτηση! Αχ, πάλι δουλίτσες είχες σημερα και μπήκες μόνο μια φορά?
Λοιπόν παίδες, εγώ σήμερα έφαγα 2 μπιφτεκάκια με φετα και ντοματα και ήπια και ενα παγωμένο τσάι στη δουλειά και πήρα από το μεσημεριανό 9 πόντους (5π+3π+1π)
πριν λίγο έφαγα και καλαμάρι στον φούρνο με πολύ λίγο λάδι και μπόλικο λεμόνι και έτσι οι πόντοι μου έφτασαν τους 16! (7π από το καλαμάρι που ήταν μπόλικο!) 
τώρα πεινάω λιγουλάκι και λέω να φάω κανένα μήλο με κανέλα από πάνω και αργότερα θα φάω και άλλο μιας και μου έχουν μείνει άλλοι 7π. 5π από σήμερα και 2 από χθες. δεν υπάρχει προοπτική εξόδου για φαγητό οπότε πρέπει να τους φάω όλους μέχρι την τρίτη! αυτά είναι.........!!!!!!!!!!!!! θα φτιάξω κανένα σάντουιτσ με φέτα και ντομάτα και πιπεριά για βράδυ. 
σας φιλώ γλυκά ζουζουνάκια μου!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Τι κάνετε? ωραία μέρα και η σημερινή.... συννεφιά, όχι πολύ κρύο και ζουζουνιάρικη διάθεση!  :Wink: 
Με την διατροφή όλα βαίνουν καλώς! έφαγα και το μιλφέιγ μου προχθές και έκανα και την απόσβεση πόντων!  :Smile: 
αύριο επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος και ελπίζω η κυρά ζυγαριά να δείξει κάτι καλό! είμαι σε πολύ καλή φάση, έχω ξεφουσκώσει αρκετά, τα ρούχα μου μού μπαίνουν επιτέλους και νιώθω πολύ άνετα!  :Smile: 
το σημαντικότερο από όλα είναι ότι η ψυχολογία μου είναι στα ύψη και σε αυτό βοήθησαν 2 πράγματα. το πρώτο και κυριότερο οι διακοπές όπου χαλάρωσα αρκετά και φούλαρα τις μπαταρίες μου και το δεύτερο είναι ότι νιώθω όμορφα με τον εαυτό μου και αρχίζω να βρίσκω και πάλι το παλιό καλό μου "εγώ"! τίποτα δεν με σταματάει πια και είμαι αποφασισμένη να το φτάσω ως το τέλος όσο μακριά και αν είναι αυτό! το μόνο που σκέφτομαι πιο έντονα τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι ότι πρέπει να περάσει γρήγορα ο καιρός και να φτάσω στον στόχο μου! αχ, μόλις φτάσω στην δεκάδα του 6 είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλα θα είναι θέμα χρόνου! 
αυτά από μένα, σας φιλώ γλυκά και μην χανόμαστε! βλέπω έχουμε όλοι μπλέξει και δεν μπαίνουμε συχνά.... αντε λοιπόν να μαζευόμαστε! Αμαλίτσα, πως πήγε η μέρα ζυγίσματος??
φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά σε όλους σας και περιμένω νέα σας!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  :P

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο Χρύσα, πολύ χαίρομαι!
Για να δούμε τι θα δείξει και για εμένα αύριο η ζυγαριά!
Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## Machi

Καλώς σας βρήκα!
Νέο μέλος
Πριν μια εβδομάδα ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα fas&easy των WW.(το έιχα πάρει το 1994 από τα ελληνικά WW).
Αρχικό βάρος 82 κιλά, στόχος 60 κιλά .
Σημερινό βάρος 79,9 κιλά (-2,1) Γιούπι-Γιούπι

----------


## Machi

και ας βάλω και αυτό για να φαίνεται και η πρόοδος!!

----------


## Machi



----------


## Machi



----------


## Machi

το κατάφερα!
Συγνώμη για τα προηγούμενα!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
τι κάνετε? που είστε όλοι σας??
Μάχη ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΕΣ στην παρεούλα μας!  :Smile:  σου εύχομαι πολύ καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου και εμείς εδώ είμαστε για οτιδήποτε χρειαστείς!!!!!! βλέπω έχεις ωραίο τικεράκι και επιπλέον έχεις χάσει σε μια βδομάδα 2 ολόκληρα κιλά!!!!!! είναι εκπληκτική απώλεια! μπράβο, σου εύχομαι και εις κατώτερα!  :Wink:  πόσους πόντους καταναλώνεις?
Λοιπόν, σήμερα ημέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα και η κυρα ζυγαριά μου κάνει κόλπα! όχι πως δεν έχασα αλλά περίμενα λίγο περισσότερο! έτσι λοιπόν αυτή την εβδομάδα έχουμε απώλεια της τάξης των 600 γραμμαρίων! καλά είναι! συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι για τα καλύτερα! σήμερα σε αντίθεση με χθες νιώθω φουσκωση.... τί να πω.... λες και έφαγα ένα βόδι ολόκληρο! απαπαπα!
Για να μαζευόμαστε γιατι μου φαίνεται το διαλύσαμε το μαγαζί!!!!!!!!!!
σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους και περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!!!!!!! 
φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σας!
Μάχη, καλό ξεκίνημα και καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου!
Χρύσα, χθες μπήκα για λίγο το πρωί και αμέσως έφυγα για τη δουλειά, γι' αυτό δεν πρόλαβα να σου απαντήσω!
Μια χαρά απώλεια είχες, συνεχίζεις κανονικά και αυτό είναι το σημαντικό.
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος και για μένα η σημερινή και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ικανοποιημένος με το μισό κιλό που έχασα, μια και δεν τήρησα 100% το πρόγραμμα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα. Έκανα αρκετές ατασθαλίες, οι οποίες όμως την τρέχουσα εβδομάδα δεν θα επαναληφθούν!
Αυτά προς το παρόν και να γράφουμε πιο συχνά!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!! συγχαρητήρια αγαπητέ π-κ!!!!!!!!!!! μισό κιλό ε????? ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! και ακούω ατασθαλίες??????!!!!!!!!!! μια χαρά είσαι!!!!! 
θα σε συγχωρήσω για το ότι δεν πρόλαβες για τελευταία φορά όμως!!!! :P :P
όλα βαίνουν καλώς από ότι βλέπω! άντε να τα πούμε σήμερα λιγάκι! χαθήκατε όλοι! φάννυ, ευχή, λιντάλ, μάχη, ελένη, αδέσποτο! μα που είναι όλοι????????!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Machi

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!
Το πρόγραμμα που ακολουθώ δεν είναι με πόντους, αλλά με μονάδες και έχει συγκεκριμένη εβδομαδιαία διατροφή, αλλά μπορείς αν θες να αλλάζεις με την αντίστοιχη ομάδα τροφών (πρωτεΐνη, λίπος κλπ). Το είχα πάρει από WW το 1994 όπως έγραψα και στο προηγούμενο ποστ και μου έχει δουλέψει άψογα (!) δύο φορές από τότε (το έχω κάνει μια φορά στα 18 και άλλη μια περίπου στα 25 και είχα χάσει 10-15 κιλά. Τώρα είμαι 35 και έχω πάρει τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια περίπου 20 κιλάκια (!) μετά από την γέννα και το πολύ φαγητό! Σε αυτό το διάστημα έχω ξανά ξεκινήσει, αλλά τα άφηνα στη μέση, γιατί δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα και απογοητευόμουν.Επίσης έκανα και γκιλι και πήγα και σε ινστιτούτο αλλά τζιφος... Αυτή τη φορά όμως είμαι αποφασισμένη... και επιπλέον ΠΟΛΥ χαρούμενη που είδα κάτι να φέυγει...
Τι να πώ, ελπίζω να τα χάσω....

----------


## Euxi

Γεια σας παιδακια!! Μαχη καλωσηρθες! P-k μπραβο για την απωλεια! Αστερακι μπραβο και σε σενα,μια χαρα ειναι! Μη μασας μια και συνεχισε ετσι θετικα και με χαμογελο!

Εγω ζυγιστηκα σημερα τελικα και εχω παει 60,9 κιλα. Ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη με την απωλεια,εχασα τις τελευταιες μερες ενα ολοκληρο σχεδον κιλο,εκει που εχανα συνεχεια μονο γραμμαρια! Η αληθεια ειναι πως τις τελευταιες μερες επειδη εχω μπλεξει με πολλες δουλειες ,δεν μετραω ποντους. Αυτο το κανω και για να αρχιζω σιγα σιγα να συνηθιζω μονη μου,αφου μολις χασω ακομα ενα κιλο θα σταματησω. Κανω καλη διατροφη με την οποια νιωθω να χανω,αλλα και παραλληλα ειμαι αρκετα χορτατη. Αλλα προσεχω αρκετα. Εχω μπει σε καλη σειρα χαρη στα ww! Το περπατημα το κανω καθε 3 με 4 μερες,αλλα τελοσπαντων,θα το αυξησω πιο πολυ οταν θα μπω στη συντηρηση. Λιγο τα γλυκα μου εχουν λειψει γιατι εχω μια εβδομαδα να φαω,γι αυτο αυριο θα φροντισω να φαω μαζι με το βραδινο μια σοκολατα,οποια θελω να την ευχαριστηθω. Δεν πρεπει να στερουμαστε παρα πολυ.

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους σας και καλη δυναμη!!

----------


## funny.smile

καλημερα σε ολους και σε ολες.οπως εγραψα και σε αλλο post ειμαι η funny.ξεχασα-μπερδεψα το password και αναγκαστηκα να ξαναγραφτω αφου δεν ερχοταν το mail.λοιπον την εβδομαδα της απουσιας μου δεν τα πηγα και τοσο καλα αφου εκανα μια 3ημερη εκδρομουλα και βγηκα εκτος προγραμματος.ελπιζω την παρασκευη που θα ζυγιστω να ειμαι τουλαχιστον στα ιδια.λοιπον ξεκιναω παλι.φιλια πολλα

----------


## sonya_ed

Καλημερα παιδιά!!!
μολις γραφτηκα και πραγματικά χαίρομαι πολυ που υπάρχει αυτό το σάιτ και μπορούμε να συναντιόμαστε όσοι έχουμε θέματα με το φαγητό...
Πολυ χρήσιμο κι αυτό το τοπικ για τα ww... Εψαχνα να βρω το προγραμμα τους και τώρα σκέφτομαι σοβαρα να το εφαρμόσω, αφού βρηκα εδω μεσα τοσες χρησιμες συμβουλες και τοση υποστηριξη...

κι ενα ερωτημα? εφτιαξα ένα τικερ για την απώλεια βαρους αλλα δεν ξέρω πώς να το κάνω να εμφανιστει κατω απο τα μηνυματά μου, ειμαι άσχετη...

ευχαριστώ πολυ και ευχομαι σε όλους μας καλη δυναμη και τα μάτια στον στόχο μας!
φιλιά, 
σονια

----------


## Machi

Καλημέρα Σονια!
Πες μας πραγματα λίγα για εσένα....
το κάνεις paste μέσα στο κέιμενο

----------


## sonya_ed

Γεια σου Μάχη!
λίγα λόγια για μένα ... λοιπόν... 
τα τελευταια χρονια αντιμετωπίζω κι εγω το θέμα με τα παραπανίσια κιλά (25 για την ακριβεια). Τα πρώτα 10-12 τα πήρα λόγω υπερβολικής δουλειάς και στρες και τα υπόλοιπα από το 2005 και μετά.
Μέχρι το 1997 , ήμουν κανονικά στο βάρος μου, γυμναζόμουν και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

Τωρα, αν κι εχω προσπαθήσει με διαιτολόγους, όχι μόνο δεν χάνω εύκολα, αλλά "κολλάω", που ειναι το χειρότερο γιατι με απογοητευει. 

Το μόνο θετικό είναι οτι ειμαι ψηλή χωρις ψωμακια, ειμαι γεμάτη παντού, έχω σφιχτό δερμα και καθολου κυταρρίτιδα, και κανεις δεν μπορεί να φανταστει ότι πλησιαζω τα 100 (ειμαι 95).
Επισης γυμναζομαι συστηματικά 4-5 φορες την εβδομάδα σε γυμναστήριο, κάνω κολύμπι σε πισινα, κι αυτό απαλύνει λίγο τα "σαμπρελάκια" στη μέση. χαχαχα!

Δεν τρώω παχυντικές τροφές, ούτε γλυκά, σχεδόν ούτε μαγειρευτά φαγητά με σάλτσες κλπ (ισια-ισα εχω ρίξει τη χοληστερινη στο 185 με τη γυμναστική και τη διατροφη). Κάνω ισορροπημένη διατροφή με σαλάτες κλπ υγιεινά. Δεν λιγουρεύομαι τίποτα απολύτως, ... ΑΛΛΑ ...

... Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω είναι η ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ. Γιατι αν φαω σαλάτα και βάλω πολυ λάδι, παξιμάδι και μπολικο τυρι, τότε σίγουρα δεν αδυνατίζω...

Επίσης εχω παρατηρήσει ότι εχει αμεση σχεση με την ψυχολογία μου. Κι αυτό με πιανει το βραδυ, μόλις γυρίζω στο σπίτι... μετά το γυμναστήριο, τη βόλτα... 

Νομίζω ότι ειναι πιο ευκολο να μπει κανεις σε διατροφή, αν δεν λαχταράει το φαγητό, όπως μου συμβαίνει εμενα, αλλά το κομμάτι της ψυχολογίας δεν ξερω πώς να το ελέγξω...

Σε ζάλισα... πολλά είπα...

----------


## Machi

Σιγά σιγά εδώ όλοι μαζί ΘΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ!!!
Κουράγιο,υπομονή και θέληση μας χρειάζεται! και από ότι έχω δει στο forum από κουράγιο δίνει αρκετό ο ένας στον άλλον...
Και εγώ στην αρχή είμαι...
ʼντε, καλώς βρεθήκαμε λοιπόν και ότι θες εδώ είμαστε!

Θα ακολουθήσεις κάποιο πρόγραμμα συγκεκριμένο?WW?

----------


## sonya_ed

Σ' ευχαριστώ για το κουράγιο!
Διάβασα σ' αυτό το τοπικ για το προγραμμα των ww με τους πόντους, μπόρεσα μάλιστα να τυπώσω κάποιες σελίδες στην αρχη με τις τροφές και τις αντιστοιχίες τους σε πόντους. ʼλλά το τοπικ ειναι τοσο εκτεταμένο που ειναι αδυνατον να διαβάσω όλες τις σελίδες για να δω αν υπάρχει κάτι αλλο σχετικό.

Εσυ ποιο προγραμμα κάνεις?
Πού μπορώ να βρώ τους πόντους που πρέπει να καταναλώνω κάθε μέρα βάσει των κιλών μου?
σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι
καλο μεσημέρι

[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wOeoxKy/]

----------


## Machi

πήγαινε σε αυτό http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326 
Νομίζω είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό. 
Εγώ κάνω πρόγραμμα ww αλλά όχι με πόντους, με συγκεκριμένη εβδομαδιαία διατροφή. (μου φαίνεται πιο εύκολο).
Αν το θες στο στέλνω (η όποιος άλλος ενδιαφέρεται, ας μου πει)

----------


## sonya_ed

καλημερα
σ' ευχαριστώ... ειναι καταπληκτικό, μπραβο στο κοριτσι που το εφτιαξε!τα εχει όλα!
ξεκινάω αμέσως...
Μάχη μου, δεν με βολευει η συγκεκριμενη εβδομαδιαια διατροφη, γιατι δεν θελω να δεσμευομαι, να νιώθω οτι κάνω ΔΙΑΙΤΑ... οπότε οι πόντοι ειναι ό,τι πρέπει. Εχεις ξεκινήσει καιρό? Πώς τα πάς?

Μονο ενα δεν βρήκα ... ξερει κανεις πως μετραμε τους χυμους ΑΜΙΤΑ χωρίς ζάχαρη?
π.χ. μόσιον, ανανά...

[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wOeoxKy/]

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Πωπω, πολύ χαίρομαι που η παρέα μας μεγάλωσε!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Καλωσόρισες Σόνια και καλή αρχή! η διατροφή αυτή είναι εύκολη αρκεί να είσαι συνεπής με τους πόντους και σε τυχόν ατασθαλία να κοιτάξεις να κάνεις απόσβεση πριν κλείσει η εβδομάδα σου! Για ό,τι χρειαστείς εδώ θα είμαστε όλοι όπως ήδη είπε και η Μάχη! για τους χυμούς χωρίς ζάχαρη βάζεις 1 πόντο στο ένα ποτήρι! 
Φάννυ μου, πήγες διακοπές και μου φαίνεται το έχασες το μυαλό σου! ξέχασες τον κωδικό σου βρε?? άντε, μην αγχώνεσαι για τις ατασθαλίες, ξαναμπές στο πρόγραμμα και όλα θα στρώσουν γρήγορα! δεν υπάρχει λόγος πανικού και βιασύνης!
Ευχή μου, μια χαρά πας βλέπω, συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά και σε μια βδομάδα θα φτάσεις τα 60! ποιος σε πιάνει μετά!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Αμαλία σε χάσαμε, γιατί? ελπίζω να περνάς καλά!
Στα της διατροφής τώρα, για μένα όλα βαίνουν καλώς με την μόνη διαφορά ότι τώρα τελευταία με πιάνουν κάτι τρελες λιγούρες το βραδάκι και δεν το παλεύω καθόλου! δεν ξέρω τί μου συμβαίνει!  :Wink: 
Σήμερα έφερα μαζί μου φασολάκια λαδερά, λίγο φέτα και ψωμί. υπολογίζω ότι όλα αυτά αντιστοιχούν σε 10,5 πόντους. έχω και 1.5 από χθές επιπλέον οπότε μια χαρά με βρίσκω με άλλους 10 πόντους μέχρι το βράδυ!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους και καλό κουράγιο μάς εύχομαι!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sonya_ed

Αστεράκι σ' ευχαριστώ!
Εισαστε όλοι πολυ φιλικοι εδω μεσα!

Εχω δυο ερωτήματα ακόμη:
1. ποσους ποντους καταναλώνουμε ημερησίως για καθε κατηγορία τροφών?
2. για κάθε 30 λεπτά άσκησης, οπως αναφερονται στον πίνακα, αφαιρουμε πόντους? (μου φαίνεται ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ... όπως και η κατανάλωση νεροβραστων ζυμαρικών/πατάτας με 4 ποντους μονο...)

----------


## funny.smile

Καλημερα και απο εμενα.καλη αρχη στις καινουργιες και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα σας αρεσει πολυ το προγραμμα των ww.το μεγαλυτερο υπερ του ειναι οτι δεν μπαινεις σε διαιτα αλλα σε σωστη διατροφη.δεν εχω πολυ καιρο που το εχω ξεκινησει αλλα ειναι πολυ πολυ ευκολο.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Κοίταξε, το πλάνο το δικό μου από την αρχή της διατροφής ήταν η αύξηση της κατανάλωσης φρούτων και λαχανικών και η μείωση της πρόσληψης γλυκών. Γενικά να ξέρεις ότι πρέπει να τρώς 3 φρούτα την ημέρα στα οποία δεν βάζεις πόντους (όχι σε όλα πρόσεξέ το αυτό) και ψωμί μέχρι 4 φέτες. Μην προβληματίζεσαι και πολύ με τους κανόνες της πρόσληψης κατηγορίας τροφών! απλώς κοίτα να καταναλώνεις φρούτα, λαχανικά και αν θελήσεις να φας γλυκό φάτο αλλά να έχεις στο νου σου ότι έχει αρκετούς πόντους. Ισως μπορέσει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος να μας πει για το πρώτο σου ερώτημα κάποια πράγματα πιο συγκεκριμένα. Στην δική μου περίπτωση πάντως η διατροφή περιλαμβάνει ΟΛΕΣ τις κατηγορίες τροφών.... Δεν τρώω κάθε μέρα μακαρόνια ή κάθε μέρα γλυκά αλλά προσπαθώ να τρώω λιγότερο από πριν!
Ανάλογα με το είδος της άσκησης που κάνει ναι κερδίζεις πόντους. π.χ για 30 λεπτά περπάτημα, κερδίζεις 2 πόντους. 
Για τους 4 πόντους των ζυμαρικών να σου πω ότι μπορείς να το εφαρμόσεις χωρίς τύψεις ή φόβο γιατί λειτουργεί άψογα! Θα δεις ότι αυτή η διατροφή σου προσφέρει πολλά!
καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι και να δεις ότι όλα θα πάνε περίφημα!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sonya_ed

χιλια ευχαριστω και παλι
ναι... ολα θα πανε περιφημα...
καλη σου μερα

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ
να καλως ορίσω τα καινούρια μας μέλη και να τα ενημερώσω πως πληροφορίες για το πιο πρόσφατο πρόγραμμα των ww το flexi points θα βρουν στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση του φόρουμ. Εκεί Sonya θα βρεις και το ερωτηματολόγιο για να υπολογίσεις τους ημερήσιους πόντους που δικαιούσε, τους πόντους των διαφόρων τροφών, διάφορα μικρά μυστικά και συμβουλές καθώς και συνταγές.
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=1

Καλή επιτυχία σας εύχομαι.

Στα δικά μου τώρα,
χάθηκα γιατί βάφουμε το σπίτι μας και το βάφουμε μόνοι μας χωρίς μάστορα. Έλειψα και ΄2 μέρες από την δουλειά και γενικά ξεπατώθηκα. Η διατροφή μου κυριολεκτικά έμπασε νερά αφού που να βρω χρόνο αλλά και χώρο στην κουζίνα για να μαγειρέψω. Από το περασμένο Σάββατο παιδευόμαστε και χθες βράδυ τελειώσαμε. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε το delivery ήταν σε καθημερινή βάση. Το περασμένο Σάββατο που ζυγίστηκα είχα χάσει 400γρ. Για να δούμε τι θα δείξει η ζυγαριά τούτο το Σάββατο, πάντως τα ρούχα μου είναι άνετα μέχρι στιγμής οπότε αισιοδοξώ.
Το βάψιμο αν και το φοβόμουν αφού δεν το είχα ξανακάνει τελικά δεν είναι τίποτα . Όλα τα άλλα είναι που κουράζουν, κατέβασε κουρτίνες, πλύνε σιδέρωσε ξανακρέμασε, κάλυψε τα έπιπλα , να μαζέψεις όοοοολα τα "τζάτζαλα μάντζαλα", ....αχ αυτό ήταν φρίκη. Κι όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια τα άτιμα τα τζάντζαλα μάντζαλα αυξάνονται!!!

Αστεράκι , p-k και Ευχούλα συγχαρητήρια για τις απώλειες.
ʼντε και στα δικά μου
Συνεχίστε τη δίαιτα μην απογοητεύεστε 
Φιλάκια πολλά σε όλους

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Sonya,
για να απαντήσω στην ερώτησή σου για το πόσους πόντους πρέπει να καταναλώνεις ημερησίως από κάθε κατηγορία τροφών, δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος περιορισμός. Απλώς το πρόγραμμα των ww συνιστά να ακολουθούμε τις παρακάτω 6 συμβουλές που τις ονομάζει κλειδιά της καλής υγείας και που βοηθούν με την σειρά τους στην γρηγορότερη και πιο υγιεινή απώλεια βάρους.


ΤΑ 6 ΚΛΕΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΛΗΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ

1) 5 μερίδες φρούτα και λαχανικά την ημέρα
Στα ww αυτό μεταφράζεται σε τουλάχιστον 3 μερίδες λαχανικών (300γρ) και 2 μερίδες φρούτων (200γρ)

2) Κάθε μέρα πίνετε 1,5 έως 2 λίτρα υγρών εκ των οποίων τουλάχιστον 1 λίτρο νερό.

3) Το πρόγραμμα weight watchers συνιστα την κατανάλωση 2 - 3 μερίδων "ορατών" λιπαρών ουσιών την ημέρα (λάδι, βούτηρο, κλπ)

4) Συνιστάται να καταναλώνετε τουλάχιστον 2 μερίδες γαλακτομικών προιόντων την ημέρα (3 για τους έφηβους και τις γυναίκες άνω των 55 ετών)

5) Ποικιλία στη διατροφή,
Ποικιλία και ευχαρίστηση το τέλειο δίδυμο για να είσαστε σε φόρμα και να χάσετε βάρος υγιεινά

6) Σωματική άσκηση.
Συμβάλλει στην απώλεια βάρους, κυρίως όμως είναι ένα κλειδί καλής υγείας και ευεξίας, ιδιαίτερα για μακροπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα.
Με το flexipoints , όταν κινείστε κερδίζετε ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ, που λέγονται ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΔΩΡΟ και προστίθενται στο στόχο των πόντων σας. Αποφύγετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε πάνω από 12 την εβδομάδα γιατί αυτό μπορεί να φρενάρει την απώλεια βάρους σας. Αντιθέτως όταν κινείστε περισσότερο, χωρίς να τρώτε περισσότερο, χάνετε περισσότερο βάρος. 

Ήδη το Αστεράκι μας σου είπε πως καλό είναι να τρως 3 φρούτα την ημέρα που έχουν 0 πόντους εκτός από τα σύκα, σταφύλια, μπανάνες κλπ. Επίσης τρώγε 2 μερίδες σαλάτα την ημέρα επίσης με 0 πόντους είναι όλα τα λαχανικά. 1 μερίδα σαλάτα αντιστοιχεί σε ένα μέτριο μπωλ.
Επίσης μία μερίδα λίπους αντιστοιχεί σε 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού λάδι ή βούτηρο.
Προσοχή σε κρέμα γάλακτος και μαγιονέζα.

Μία συμβουλή δική μου, με μέτρο τους υδατάνθρακες, τα γλυκά και το αλκοόλ, καθυστερούν την απώλεια.

Γενικά το πρόγραμμα flexi points είναι όντως πολύ ευέλικτο, όλα μα όλα επιτρέπονται αλλά η επιλογή η δική σου είναι που κάνει την διαφορά.

Μη διστάσεις να μας ρωτήσεις για ότι απορίες έχεις, επίσης γράφε αρχικά τους πόντους των τροφών για να σε βοηθάμε και να σε διορθώνουμε, όλοι στην αρχή κάνουμε λάθη, είναι μέχρι να κατανοήσεις την φιλοσοφία του.

Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΤΕ?
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## funny.smile

Η ομαδα σημερα μαλλον εκανε κοπανα.λιγο η βροχη λιγο η τεμπελια και κανεις δεν εδωσε το παρον.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

KΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ,

ΤΟ Σάββατο ήταν επίσημη ημέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα και αν και φοβόμουν πως θα έβλεπα την ζυγαριά να δείχνει την ανηφόρα τελικά έχασα και 300γρ. Οπότε το βάρος μου διαμορφώθηκε στα 68,3 κιλά.

Το σπίτι έχει αρχίσει να μπαίνει επιτέλους σε μία σειρά οπότε κι εγώ επανέρχομαι σιγά σιγά στις παλιές μου καλές συνήθειες, γυμναστική, μαγείρεμα με υγιεινές τροφές κλπ.
Είμαι μόλις 1,5 κιλό μακριά από τον πρώτο μου στόχο και πλέον ανυπομονώ να το γιορτάσω.

Εσείς τι γίνεστε? γιατί τόση ησυχία στο μαγαζάκι μας? τι συμβαίνει?
Το αστεράκι μας είναι καλά????? Έχω αρχίσει και ανησυχώ.

Το prevention Σεπτεμβρίου έχει ένα πολύ καλό dvd γυμναστικής βασισμένο στο περπάτημα. Γυμνάζεσαι εύκολα, καις θερμίδες και λίπος στην ασφάλεια του σπιτιού σου, χωρίς να τρέχεις στα γυμναστήρια χάνοντας χρόνο και χρήμα. Είναι μισής ώρας διάρκεια. Ότι πρέπει για μας που δεν έχουμε πολύ χρόνο στη διάθεσή μας. Μην το χάσετε είναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## Machi

να μαι και εγώ! καλή εβδομάδα!
Ημερα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και .....
Ταρατατατατα!!! ......... άλλο ενάμιση κιλάκι μείον!!!!!
ΓΙΟΥΠΙ-ΓΙΟΥΠΙ-ΓΙΟΥΠΙ

άλλαξα και "κατηγορία"!! από Obesity σε Overweight !!! Καλό μου ακούγεται!!!

----------


## sonya_ed

Καλημερα Αμαλία και Μάχη!
Μπράβο σας! Μου δινετε κουράγιο!
αμαλία σ' ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες που μού έδωσες!
Ξεκινησα κι εγω με πολύ καλή διάθεση και τα παω πολυ καλά.
Πηγαίνω και στο γυμναστήριο full -time κι ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη.
Θα ζυγιστώ την πέμπτη και θα σας πω..

----------


## Machi

άντε με το καλό Σονια!!
Περιμένουμε νέα σου

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΟΥΚΛΙΤΣΕΣ,
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ!!!!ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ,

MACHI,
ΕΥΓΕ, για την απώλεια. Πάρα πολύ καλά και ακόμα καλύτερα που άλλαξες και κατηγορία στο BMI.

SONYA,
με το καλό η ζύγιση την Πέμπτη, σίγουρα οι προσπάθειες σου θα αποζημιωθούν.

Ότι χρειαστείτε μη διστάσετε. Να ρωτάτε για να αποφύγετε τα λάθη που οδηγούν σε καθυστέρηση και ταλαιπωρία.

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά
Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ φιλαράκια μου,

Βρε Αστέρω μου που είσαι???? :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  έχω αρχίσει πραγματικά να ανησυχώ. 
Εύχομαι να λείπει από την παρέα μας γιατί περνάει καλά και μόνο.

Μακάρι να μπει σήμερα ο p-k μήπως εκείνος κι έχει μιλήσει μαζί της.

Χθες με το debate των πολιτικών αρχηγών υπέκυψα σε δυό κομμάτια πίτσα που παρήγγειλε ο σύζυξ.
Έτσι δυστυχώς ξεπέρασα το ημερήσιο όριο πόντων , έχω και μερικούς από το Σ/Κ προς ροκάνισμα και ζόρισαν τώρα τα πράγματα. Πρέπει να λιώσω στη γυμναστική  :Smile:  μέχρι το Σάββατο για να έρθω στα ίσα μου πάλι. Δεν βαριέστε, συνηθισμένα τα βουνά στα χιόνια :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!  :Smile: 
ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!χάθηκα το ξέρω.... πέρασα ένα πολύ όμορφο σβκ κατά την διάρκεια του οποίου δεν έβαλα κάτω τον ποπό μου ήμουν όλη την μέρα έξω! Από σήμερα τα πράγματα είναι μάλλον άσχημα για μένα μιας και πονάει ο λαιμός μου, έχω καταροή και πάααααααρα πολύ πονοκέφαλο. ίσα που περπατάω...!  :Smile: 
Μου αρέσει που έλεγα ότι δεν με πλησιάζει τίποτα και τώρα μετά από πολλά χρόνια με έπιασε γρίπη! με όλα αυτά που ακούγονται για την γρίπη έχω αρχίσει να φρικάρω είναι η αλήθεια...!!! ας ελπίσουμε πως όλα θα πάνε καλά!  :Smile: 
Χαίρομαι που όλοι σας πάτε καλά με την διατροφή!!!! βλέπω πολλά ευχάριστα και νιώθω να αναπτερώνεται το ηθικό μου! Επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα η σημερινή και η ζυγαριά έδειξε -1.200. Από 80 έφτασα τα 78.800 και έτσι κατεβαίνω 1 πόντο και από 21 πάω ξανά στους 20! αντε, μια χαρά μας βλέπω όλους!
Ο monsieur π-κ που βρίσκεται??? 
Αμαλίτσα δεν έχεις ανάγκη, θα τους ροκανίσεις τους παραπάνω πόντους μην φοβάσαι!! 
Σας εύχομαι να είστε καλά όλοι και θα επανέλθω με περισσότερα όταν συνέλθω λίγο από την γρίπη που με ταλαιπωρεί!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά και σας εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια!!!!
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά σε όλους!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Euxi

Καλημερα σας φιλαρακια και απο εμενα!!

Ειχα εγκαταλειψει λιγο το ποστ μας, γιατι εχω σταματησει να μετραω ποντους. Τις τελευταιες 6 μερες ετρωγα πολυ λιτα, πρεπει να ηταν γυρω στις 1000-1100 θερμιδες τη μερα, δεν μετρουσα ακριβως και σημερα η ζυγαρια εδειξε το πολυποθητο 60! Η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου! Επιτελους τελος? Δεν ξερω, θα δειξει. Εγω παντως σταματαω εδω, νιωθω μια χαρα σ'αυτα τα κιλα κι ας ηθελα στην αρχη να κατεβω και πιο κατω. Τωρα η μονη μου ευχη ειναι να καταφερω να τα κρατησω,τιποτα αλλο. 

Οσον αφορα τα διατροφικα,θα συνεχισω καλη διατροφη με Πρωινο, Δεκατιανο 1 χυμο, Μεσημερι ενα νορμαλ πληρες γευμα, Απογευμα φρουτα και ροφηματα και Βραδυ τοστ με σαλατα ή σαν το μεσημερι λιγο πιο ελαφρια. Γλυκο μια φορα την εβδομαδα και αν καποια φορα λαχταρησω κατι απ'εξω θα το παιρνω μια στις τοσες. Αυτα λεω να κανω.

Χρωσταω στο προγραμμα αυτο,αν και δεν το εκανα για πολυ,πως με εμαθε να τρωω πολλα φρουτα και σαλατες χωρις τυψεις και να μπω δειλα δειλα σε ενα προγραμμα γυμναστικης. 
Αστερακι και Αμαλια καθως και σε ολους σας ευχομαι να φτασετε τους στοχους σας και σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την στηριξη εδω μεσα! Ειστε φοβερες! Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΙΟΥΠΙ ΓΙΟΥΠΙ ΓΙΟΥΠΙΙΙΙΙΙ
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΕΥΧΟΥΛΑ, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ, ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΣ
Πολύ καλό μου ακούγεται το πλάνο που έχεις για την συντήρηση, μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις και την συντήρηση των ww. Είμαι σίγουρη πως θα τα καταφέρεις να τα διατηρήσεις άνετα τα 60 κιλά.
Συγχαρητήρια και για την απόφασή σου να μην προσπαθήσεις για ακόμη λίγη απώλεια. 
Το παν είναι να νιώθουμε καλά με τον εαυτό μας έχοντας όμως και μία εφικτή εικόνα του στο μυαλό μας.

Ευχούλα να κάνω μία ευχή ότι δεν θα σε χάσουμε τώρα.
Να μπαίνεις στο μαγαζάκι μας να μας λες τα νέα σου και να μας στηρίζεις με το παράδειγμά σου.
Καλή συντήρηση

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΑΣΤΕΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΛΥΚΟ
πόσο χαίρομαι που διαβάζω μηνυματάκι σου.
Καταρχήν Μπράβο σου για την σούπερ ντούπερ απώλεια, απέχεις μόλις 500γρ από τον πρώτο σου στόχο!!!!Την άλλη Τρίτη θα έχουμε γλέντια μάλλον.
Όσο για την γρίπη, φιλενάδα πίνε πολλούς χυμούς πορτοκαλιού ή έστω αυτές τις αναβράζουσες ταμπλέτες με βιταμίνη c, γενικά πολλά ζεστά ροφήματα και σουπίτσες και όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο ξεκούραση μπορείς. Μην νομίζεις έξω δεν κυκλοφορεί μόνο η γρίπη των χοίρων αλλά κι η άλλη που δεν είναι καθόλου αμελητέα σε συμπτώματα και σε ταλαιπωρία.
Υπομονή και περαστικούλια.

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητήρια AMALIA, machi, Ευχή και asteraki για την απώλεια!!!
Τα πάτε περίφημα!
Χρύσα, περαστικά και πήγαινε και σε γιατρό αν τα συμπτώματα επιμένουν, μην το αφήνεις έτσι!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος και για εμένα και το αποτέλεσμα ίδιο με την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα: 81,5 κιλά.
Απόλυτη σταθερότητα...
Είμαι σύντομος σήμερα, αλλά αύριο θα τα πούμε με περισσότερα!
Καληνύχτα σε όλους και όλες!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ,
Τώρα γιατί εγώ p-k μου χαίρομαι με τη σταθερότητά σου???!!!!
Ίσως γιατί το θυμάμαι το έργο που μετά από μία σταθερή σε απώλεια εβδομάδα χάνεται ολόκληρο κιλό.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ,
> Τώρα γιατί εγώ p-k μου χαίρομαι με τη σταθερότητά σου???!!!!
> Ίσως γιατί το θυμάμαι το έργο που μετά από μία σταθερή σε απώλεια εβδομάδα χάνεται ολόκληρο κιλό.
> Καλή συνέχεια.


Λες ΑΜΑLIA να επαναληφθεί το έργο;
Μακάρι, γιατί μπορεί να μην φαίνεται πάνω μου κάποια διαφορά, αλλα εγώ προσωπικά αισθάνομαι καλά στα 79,9 κιλά. Θέλω δηλαδή τον αριθμό 7 μπροστά από τα κιλά και όχι το 8.
1,5 κιλό υπόθεση είναι!

----------


## funny.smile

ενα τεραστιο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ κοριτσια που τα καταφερατε.γιορταστε την τεραστια επιτυχια σας και χαμογελαστε στον ευατο σας γιατι του αξιζει.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!! !!! τί κάνετε???  :Smile: 
Λοιπόν, αφού έγινα σχεδόν καλά επέστρεψα στη δουλειά με μόνο κατάλοιπο την βουλωμένη μύτη! υπέφερα 3 μέρες με την γρίπη αλλά τέλος καλό όλα καλά!!!  :Smile: 
Καταρχάς να πω ότι με την διατροφή αυτή την εβδομάδα τα έκανα θάλασσα μιας και δεν είχα γεύση και έτσι έτρωγα ότι έβρισκα μπροστά μου χωρίς να υπολογίζω τίποτα! αύριο θα έχω μια μικρή άνοδο αλλά πάλι θα έρθω στον σωστό το δρόμο !!!!  :Smile: 
Τί να πω για όλους εσάς!!! Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο για την εκπληκτική προσπάθεια και την επίσης εκπληκτική απώλεια!!!!! χαθήκαμε όμως βρε παιδιά γιατί???? πρέπει να γράφουμε πιο συχνά......
θα περιμένω νέα σας σύντομα!!!! πάω να κάνω καμιά δουλειά γιατί τόσες μέρες που έλειπα μαζεύτηκε ένα βουνό από χαρτιά!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά

----------


## Machi

καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους. 
Η πορεία καλά κρατεί!!!
Σήμερα ημέρα ζυγίσματος για εμένα και το αποτέλεσμα - 800 γρ. (ας όψεται η έμμηνος ρήση!!!)
Αχ.... αγαπημένα weight watchers!!!!! Και όσο σκέφτομαι πόσα λεφτά και χρόνο έχασα τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια σε "απατεώνες" (δίαιτες delivery, ινστιτούτα "έλα και σε ένα μήνα θα είσαι μοντέλο", κλπ,κλπ), κλάψ, ακόμα τα κλαίω. Αλλά δεν πειράζει, αφού τελικά βρήκα τον ... δρόμο μου!!
καλό κουράγιο σε όλους μας, γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι έχουμε μακρύυυυυ δρόμο μπροστά μας

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μάχη μπράβο!!!!!!! έτσι! καμια φορά η λύση είναι μπροστά μας και μεις κλείνουμε τα μάτια!!!
καλή συνέχεια και πάλι μπραβο!

----------


## p_k

asteraki και Μάχη καλησπέρα!
Καταρχάς περαστικά σου Χρύσα, επέστρεψες δριμύτερη στο πρόγραμμα και αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό!
Πολύ σημαντικό όμως είναι να κρατάμε εδώ μέσα την επαφή. Σαν πολύ δεν αραίωσαν τα ποστ μας; Ε; 
Βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα.
Πρέπει να ξαναρχίσουμε να γράφουμε, γιατί η επικοινωνία κρατάει ζωηρό το ενδιαφέρον και ο ένας ενθαρρύνει τον άλλο.
Αυτά προς το παρόν και καλό βράδυ!  :Smile:

----------


## Machi

μεγάλο δίκιο έχεις p_k!ʼντε κορίτσια και αγόρια, πείτε τίποτα να παίρνουμε κουράγιο!!
Εσύ p_k αν θυμάμαι καλά τον έφτασες τον στόχο σου, ε?
Τώρα είσαι σε συντήρηση? Θα μας πείς τι περιλαμβάνει η συντήρηση των ww? πάντα είχα την απορία, γιατί ποτέ δεν την πήρα (σταμάτησα το πρόγραμμα μου στις 10 εβδομάδες, επειδή είχαν τελειώσει τα κουπονάκια μου και είχα χάσει αρκετά κιλά και είχαν τελειώσει και τα ... λεφτά!!)
ʼντε, κουκλάκια, κάντε δύναμη και σε μερικούς μήνες θα ανοίξουμε νέο φακελάκι "weight watchers - Η συντήρηση". 
Καλό??  :Wink: 



*Text*

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!!!!!!!! τί κάνουμε???
επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και για μένα τα νέα μάλλον δεν είναι και πολύ ευχάριστα. πήρα 300 γρ....!!! δεν πειράζει όμως συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι!!! θα συμφωνήσω με τον αγαπητό π-κ ότι έχουμε χαθεί πλήρως και ζητώ την επανεμφάνιση όλων των μελών αυτού του τόπικ!!! Η Αμαλίτσα έχει χαθεί πάλι! μάλλον θα έχει πέσει πολλή δουλειά στο γραφείο..!!!!!  :Smile: 
Κατα τα άλλα όλα καλά βλέπω, η Μάχη μας είναι στα πάνω της και πολύ χαίρομαι γιαυτό!!!! άντε Μάχη λίγο ακόμη και θα ανοίξουμε πολλά τόπικ συντήρησης και διάδοσης της επιτυχίας μας!!!!!  :Wink: 
Πρέπει να σας πω ότι έχω δώσει σε πολλές φίλες μου το πρόγραμμα και έχουν μείνει απολύτως ικανοποιημένες! Στην αρχή δυσανασχετούσαν αλλά τώρα τις βλέπω μια χαρά και μην σας πω ότι έχουν γίνει και υπέρμαχοι της διατροφής ww!!!!  :Smile: 
Αυτά λοιπόν παιδάκια μου!!!!! περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά!!!!

----------


## eleanna_ed

Γεια σας και απο εμενα!
Σήμερα, κατόπιν παροτρύνσεως της asteraki, ξεκινάω και εγω να καταγράφω καθημερινά την διατροφή μου.
Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε κατ' ευχήν!
Σημερα, λοιπον, ειχα για πρωινό: 1 τόστ με τυρί, 1 καφέ σκέτο , μεσημέρι: φακές +1 φέτα ψωμί
για το απογευμα λεω ενα με δυο φρουτα και βράδυ ενα τοστακι με τυρί.
για τους πόντους θα με βοηθήσει και η κουμπαρούλα μου η χρύσα που τα έχει μάθει όλα απ΄εξω και ανακατωτα! χαχα
Σας ευχομαι καλή συνέχεια και θα τα λέμε καθε μέρα.
Φιλάκιαααα!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

καλώς το!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Καλως μας ήρθες στην παρέα μας!!!! καλή αρχή και να ξέρεις ότι θα δεις τα βέλτιστα αποτελέσματα γρήγορα!!! 
κουμπάρα μια χαρά θα πας μην αγχώνεσαι και εμείς εδώ είμαστε!!!!  :Smile: 
φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πάλι εγώ........ γεια σας!!!!  :Smile: 
το αφήσαμε το μαγαζάκι να αραχνιάσει... λείπουν βασικά στελέχη της ομάδας.... δεν το προσπερνώ αλλά δεν επιμένω γιατί ξέρω ότι όλοι έχουμε δουλειες και τρέχουμε όλη μέρα. δεν πρέπει να χανόμαστε όμως βρε παιδιά, η συζήτηση και η ανταλλαγή απόψεων βοηθά όλους μας. μερικές φορές δεν έχω να γράψω κάτι και όμως μπαίνω απλά και μόνο για να πω ενα γειά....
στα της διατροφής τώρα έχω να πω τα εξής: έφαγα το μεσημέρι 2 σουβλάκια με αλάδωτη πίτα τα οποία περιείχαν 2 καλαμάκια χοιρινά ντομάτα και κέτσαπ μουστάρδα. Τα υπολογίζω γύρω στους 10π. το βραδάκι έφαγα λίγες μπάμιες με 30 γρ φέτα και 70 γρ ψωμί. πήρα δηλαδή άλλλους 11π. Σύνολο 21π άρα χρωστάω 1π! δεν ξεκινήσαμε και πολύ καλά! έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου ότι αυτή τη βδομάδα θα είμαι κάτι παραπάνω από συνεπής....!!! :Wink: 
αχ τι καλά.... νιώθω τόσο όμορφα με τα 79 κιλά μου... θα προτιμούσα να ήταν λιγότερα βέβαια αλλά μεγάλη διαφορά βρε παιδιά....!!!!
Πάω για νάνι τώρα γιατί νιώθω κουρασμένη και η βουλωμένη μύτη δεν με βοηθάει καθόλου μα καθόλου!!!! :P  :Big Grin: 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά σε όλους και μια γλυκιά καληνύχτα!!!! όνειρα γλυκά και απονήρευτα!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## eleanna_ed

γεια σας και παλι!
χθες για πρώτη μερα τα πηγα αρκετα καλα! κρατήθηκα και δεν έφαγα κατι kinder σοκολατίτσες των παιδιών μου (ευτυχως!) και συνεχίζω δυναμικα τον κατήφορο των κιλων.
για σήμερα λοιπόν το πρωί ειχα: γαλα + δημητριακά, δεκατιανο: 3 digestive χωρις ζαχαρη, μεσημέρι: σαλάτα + 2 φετες ψωμί.
για το απογευμα και το βραδυ μαλλον ιδια με τα χθεσινα θα έχω- ετσι σκεφτομαι. δηλαδή φρούτα το απογευμα και τοστ με τυρί.
καλο πρεπει να ειναι το προγραμμα και για σήμερα.
καλη συνεχεια σε όλους και καλο κουραγιο.
φιλακια!!!

----------


## Machi

που είστε χαμένοι όλοιιιιιιι??????

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!!!
Μάχη, συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια! Πας πολύ καλά, συνέχισε έτσι!
Τι έγινε; Χαθήκαμε όλοι; Γιατί δεν γράφουμε;
Λοιπόν, ημέρα ζυγίσματος για εμένα η σημερινή λαι όλα πηγαίνουν καλά: 81,6 κιλά, δηλαδή μείον 300 γραμμάρια.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!
Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε συνειδητοποιήσει, αλλά εδώ και μια περίπου εβδομάδα δεν έχει κουνηθεί φύλλο εδώ μέσα...
Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι ένας από τους θεμέλιους λίθους για την επιτυχία είναι η ενθάρρυνση, η ανταλλαγή απόψεων, η επικοινωνία.
Εμένα προσωπικά με είχε βοηθήσει πολύ η διαρκής διαδικτυακή επαφή και το ενδιαφέρον των μελών για την πορεία μου.
Ήταν ένα εννιάμηνο πολύ αποδοτικό όσον αφορά την προσπάθειά μου, καθώς έφτασα από τα 103 στα 78 κιλά και ακόμη παρακάτω. Λέω όμως 78, διότι αυτός ήταν ο στόχος.
Τώρα προσέχω να εφαρμόζω όλες τις αρχές και τις αξίες του προγράμματος, προκειμένου να διατηρούμαι στο σωστό βάρος.
Από το Φεβρουάριο που ο στόχος επιτεύχθηκε, διατηρούμαι πάνω κάτω σε αυτά τα κιλά, με ορισμένες μικροδιακυμάνσεις. Καλό όμως για εμένα είναι να βρίσκομαι κοντά στο στόχο και πιστέψτε με αυτό είναι εφικτό, απλώς ακολουθώντας τους κανόνες των WW, που όπως γνωρίζουμε είναι οι κανόνες της υγιεινής διατροφής.
Τα λέμε και πάλι, καλή εβδομάδα!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα παντελη!! σκεφτομαι και εγω να ακολουθησω ξανα το WW αν και λογω επεμβασης ετσι και αλλιως τρωω λιγοτερο απο οτι πριν απλα για να εχω εναν ελεγχο λιγο τι κανω και τι τρωω!!

----------


## Machi

καλημέρα σε όλους!
είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσω.... ταραταταταταααααα..... μείον εννιακόσια γραμμάρια ακόμα!!!!!!
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Machi

ΚΑΝΕΙΣΣΣΣΣ???
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΣΥΜΜΑΧΟΙ???
ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ?
ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ FORUM?!?!?!

----------


## funny.smile

καλημερα μετα απο πλυ καιρο απουσιας.τον καιρο αυτο δεν τα παω και τοσο καλα.ολη την μερα στην δουλεια τρωω σωστα με τους ποντους μου και το βραδι που γυρναω σπιτι με παινει μια μανια που τρωω τα παντα.αποτελεσμα αυτου τα κιλα 91,8 .εκει που ειχα βαλει το στοχο μου εκει τα εκανα παλι μανταρα.ελπιζω αυτη την εβδομαδα να μπω στο προγραμμα για τα καλα .δεν θα αλλαξω το τικερακι μου και ελπιζω σε λιγε μερουλες να φτασω στα κιλα του.απο σημερα αρχιζω παλι την καταγραφη. λοιπον πρωι 2φετες του τοστ με μελι/βουτυρο(λιγακι) και 1 καπουτσινο 4 ποντοι,1μπαρα δημητριακων με σοκολατα 2π

----------


## p_k

Machi, συγχαρητήρια για την καταπληκτική απώλεια! Συνέχισε έτσι δυναμικά!!!
funny.smile, μην απογοητεύεσαι! Ξαναξεκίνα το πρόγραμμα και όλα θα πάνε τέλεια! Θα το δεις!
Ας γράψω κι εγώ τι έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί σικ. για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 φλ. γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 
20 γρ. σοκολάτα

11 πόντοι - Υπόλοιπο πόντων 17

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και όλες!!!

----------


## LIDA_ed

Πόσο υπολογίζετε μία φέτα τυρί τόστ? Ένα ή δύο πόντους? 
Και μια φέτα γαλοπούλα ένα ή 1,5 πόντο?

----------


## LIDA_ed

Επίσης οι μπάμιες σκέτες χωρίς λάδι μετριούνται 0 πόντους?

----------


## LIDA_ed

Από αύριο θα γράφω και γω τους πόντους μου.

----------


## marioulitsa

Καλησπέρα,

εγω που είμαι (γυναίκα) 1,54 και ζυγίζω 67,5 κιλά πόσους πόντους θα πρέπει να υπολογιζω?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και ευχομαι καλό κουραγιο σε όλους!

----------


## funny.smile

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ, ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ. ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. 
ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΑΘΡΟΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥΣ (ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ) ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΚΥΨΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ.

1) ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ 
α) Γυναίκα 7
β) Αντρας 15

2) ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ?
α) 18-20 ετών 5
β) 21-35 ετών 4 
γ) 36-50 ετών 3
δ) 51-65 ετών 2 
δ) πάνω από 65 1

3) ΠΟΣΟ ΖΥΓΙΖΕΤΕ?
Σημειώστε τον αριθμό της δεκάδας που αντιστοιχεί στο βάρος σας. Παράδειγμα εάν ζυγίζετε 70-79 κιλά, σημειώστε 7

4) ΤΙ ΥΨΟΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ?
α) Κάτω από 1,60μ 1
β) Πάνω από 1,60μ 2

5) ΤΙ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ?
α) Κυρίως καθιστική 0
β)Περισσότερο καθιστική, αλλά καμιά φορά 
όρθια ή με μερικές μετακινήσεις 2
γ) Κυρίως όρθια 3
δ) Πολύ δραστήρια 4

6) ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
α) να χάσετε βάρος 0
β) να αρχίσετε τη σταθεροποίηση του βάρους σας 4

Προσθέτοντας θα έχετε τον ημερήσιο στόχο πόντων σας.

Ο ελάχιστος στόχος πόντων είναι οι 17 πόντοι. Συνιστούμε ακόμα κι αν ο αριθμός που καταλήξατε μετά τις απαντήσεις του ερωτηματολογίου είναι μικρότερος από αυτόν να σεβαστείτε αυτό το ελάχιστο.
Ο στόχος σας σε πόντους διαφοροποιείται ανάλογα με το βάρος που χάνετε. Επαναλάβετε το ερωτηματολόγιο κατά διαστήματα, ιδιαίτερα όταν περνάτε από μία δεκάδα σε μια κατώτερη (π.χ. από 70 στα 69 κιλά).


Επίσης για τους πόντους δώρο ισχύει για κάθε 30 λεπτά προσπάθειας τα παρακάτω

Ποδήλατο 2
Κολύμπι 3
Περπάτημα 2
αεροβική 3
αεροβική σε νερό 3
badminton 3
basketball 4
ποδήλατο γρήγορο 3
ποδόσφαιρο 4
γκολφ 2
ορειβασία 4
χόκευ 4
ιππασία (περπάτημα) 2
ιππασία (τροχάδι) 3
τροχάδιν 4
pilates 2
σκι 6
τέννις 3
γιόγκα 2 



καλη αρχη

----------


## funny.smile

> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> Πόσο υπολογίζετε μία φέτα τυρί τόστ? Ένα ή δύο πόντους? 
> Και μια φέτα γαλοπούλα ένα ή 1,5 πόντο?


μπορεις να δεις αναλυτικα ολους τους ποντους στο τοπικ ww points που εχουν φτιαξει "οι παλιοι" και ειναι πολυ ευκολο να τους βρεις.
τυρι fina 1π,γαλοπουλα βραστη 1π

----------


## funny.smile

> _Originally posted by funny.smile_
> καλημερα μετα απο πλυ καιρο απουσιας.τον καιρο αυτο δεν τα παω και τοσο καλα.ολη την μερα στην δουλεια τρωω σωστα με τους ποντους μου και το βραδι που γυρναω σπιτι με παινει μια μανια που τρωω τα παντα.αποτελεσμα αυτου τα κιλα 91,8 .εκει που ειχα βαλει το στοχο μου εκει τα εκανα παλι μανταρα.ελπιζω αυτη την εβδομαδα να μπω στο προγραμμα για τα καλα .δεν θα αλλαξω το τικερακι μου και ελπιζω σε λιγε μερουλες να φτασω στα κιλα του.απο σημερα αρχιζω παλι την καταγραφη. λοιπον πρωι 2φετες του τοστ με μελι/βουτυρο(λιγακι) και 1 καπουτσινο 4 ποντοι,1μπαρα δημητριακων με σοκολατα 2π


συνεχιζω μεσημερι κοτοπουλο ψητο (στηθος) 4 π φετα (2 σπιρτοκουτα) 4π σαλατα με λιγο λαδακι 1π πολυ λιγες πατατες τηγανητες 4π βραδι-απογευμα ενα κομματακι κεικ σοκολατας 2,5 π 2 ποτηρια αναψυκτικο λαιτ 1π συνολο 22,5

----------


## LIDA_ed

Καλημέρα και από μένα. Για τσεκάρετε αν μετράω καλά παρακαλώ!
2 παξιμαδάκια λαδιού: 3π
3 φέτες τυρί light: 3 π
Καφές με γάλα: 1 π
Σοκολάτα ρόφημα: 4π
μια φέτα ψωμί: 1π
3 φέτες γαλοπούλα: 3π
Μια μικρή μερίδα μπάμιες λαδερές: 4π
Σύνολο: 19 π

----------


## marioulitsa

Ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ! Καλημέρα σε όλους...

----------


## LIDA_ed

Και γω ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

----------


## funny.smile

καλο μεσημερι σε ολους.λοιπον πιστη πλεον στην καταγραφη των γευματων εχουμε και λεμε : πρωινο 1 τοστ 4,5 π και ενα καπουτσινο 1π δεκατιανο 1 μπαρα δημητριακων με σοκολατα 2π και ενα μηλαρακι 1π,μεσημερι φακες 6π και σαλατα βραστα κολοκυθακια και λιγη φετουλα 2π συνολο 16,5 ποντους

αντε αρχιστε να γραφετε και οι υπολοιποι να παρουμε καμια ιδεα για την επομενη μερα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Xαιρετώ την θρυλική ομάδα WW!
Παλιά και νέα μέλη,καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σας!
Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πολύ καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!!!!!!
χαθήκαμε βλέπω και δεν βγάζω τον εαυτό μου απέξω!
καλή αρχή εύχομαι σε όλους και όλες που ξεκινούν τώρα την προσπάθειά τους!
όλα θα πάνε καλά με θέληση και υπομονή!
εγώ με την διατροφή πάω μια χαρά, πρέπει να ανανεώσω και το τικεράκι μου κάποια στιγμή....! είχα κολλήσει ελαφρώς αλλά αυτή την εβδομάδα η ζυγαριά σίγουρα θα πάρει την κατιούσα!
Θέλω επίσης να πώ ότι ο π-κ έχει δίκιο που λέει ότι μέσα από το φόρουμ κερδίζεις πολλά μιας και έχεις συμπαραστάτες στον προσωπικό σου αγώνα και δεν χαλαρώνεις ούτε εφησυχάζεις...!
Το είδα και εγώ στον εαυτό μου, μιας και από την στιγμή που σταμάτησα (για διαφορους λόγους) να γράφω εδώ και να ανταλλάζω απόψεις με εσάς άρχισα να χαλαρώνω και να αφήνομαι. δεν θα ξανασυμβεί αυτό ελπίζω! ευτυχώς δεν πήρα κιλά αλλά είμαι στα ίδια!!!!
Λοιπόν, ακούω νέα σας και ελπίζω αύριο που είναι επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος για πολλούς από εμάς όλα να πάνε πρίμα! Λοιπον..... τι άλλα νέα????
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ANNEZINA

KAΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΣΤΕΡΑΚΙ
ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΚΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ
ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ 
ΠΑΛΑΒΟΜΑΡΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΡΑΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ ΟΛΑ ΟΚ
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## fwfouli

Παιδια καλησπερα την περασμενη εβδομαδα εψαχνα για καποια διαιτα να ακουληθησω και ετσι βρηκα το forum σας εχω ξεκινησει και εγω αυτη τη διαιτα την οποια βρισκω εξαιρετικη. Επισης βρηκα μεσω internet μια λιστα φαγητων με ποντους του 2005 ευχομαι να σας βοηθησουν και αυτοι μαζι με τους υπολοιπους που υπαρχουν στο topic. 


Αβγοτάραχο 1κγ ή 10γρ.,0,5
Αβοκάντο 100γρ.,6
Αβοκάντο με γαρίδες ή καβούρι,8
Αγγουράκια τουρσί,0
Αγγούρι, 0
Αγκινάρες, 0
Αγκινάρες με κουκιά, 5
Αγριόχοιρος 100γρ., 2
Ακτινίδιο 100γρ.,
Αλάτι & πιπέρι, 0
Αλεύρι 1κγ, 0
Αλεύρι 1ΚΣ ή 20γρ., 1
Αλεύρι 1 φλιτζάνι ή 250γρ., 12,5
Αλεύρι σόγιας 1ΚΣ
Αλκοόλ για άρωμα 1κγ, 0
Αλκοόλ για άρωμα 1ΚΣ, 1
Αλκοόλ ή κρασί για φλαμπέ ή μαγείρεμα, 0
Αμύγδαλα 7 ωμά ή 10γρ., 1,5
Αμυγδαλόπαστα 20γρ
Αμυγδαλωτό, 11
Ανανάς νωπός ή κονσέρβα χωρίς ζάχαρη 3 φέτες ή 100γρ., 0
Αναψυκτικά light όλα, 0
Ανοιξιάτικο ρολό το 1, 2,5
Ανθότυρο 30γρ., 2
Αντσούγια σε λάδι 4 φιλέτα ή 10γρ.,
Απόσταγμα πικραμύγδαλου, 0
Αρακάς 5ΚΣ ή 150γρ., 2
Αρακάς 1 μικρή κονσέρβα 140γρ., 1
Αρακάς και καρότα 1 μικρή κονσέρβα 140γρ., 1
Αρακάς και καρότα 1 μέτρια κονσέρβα 265γρ., 2
Αρακάς, καρότα & πατάτες 1 μέτρια κονσέρβα 265γρ., 2
Αρωματικά βότανα (φρέσκα, κατεψυγμένα ή αποξηραμένα),
Αρωματικά τροφίμων (χωρίς ζάχαρη), 0
Αρωματικές ουσίες για γλυκά (χωρίς ζάχαρη) 1κγ., 0
ʼρις κόφι το 1 ή 100ml, 3
Αρμανιάκ 40ml, 1,5
Αρνί άπαχο (μπούτι, σπάλα 1 μικρή φέτα) 60γρ., 2,5
Αρνί γιουβέτσι 1 μερίδα, 14
Αρνί με ορατό λίπος (παϊδάκια, ράχη, λαιμός) 60γρ.,
Αρνί φρικασέ, 9
Αστακός 120γρ., 2
Αυγά γεμιστά τα 2 μισά, 6
Αυγά 2 ομελέτα σκέτη, 7
Αυγό ασπράδι το 1, 0
Αυγό ασπράδια τα 2, 0,5
Αυγό κρόκος ο ένας, 2
Αυγό κότας 1 μικρό, 2
Αυγό κότας 1 μέτριο, 2,5
Αυγό κότας 1 μεγάλο, 3
Αυγό ορτυκιού το 1, 0,5
Αφεψήματα όλων των ειδών, 0
Αχιβάδες χωρίς κέλυφος 100γρ
Αχλάδι 100γρ., 0
Βανίλια, 0
Βατόμουρα 100γρ., 0
Βατραχοπόδαρα 120γρ., 1,5
Βάφλα σκέτη η 1, 3,5
Βερίκοκα 100γρ., 0
Βερίκοκα ξερά τα 4 ή 20γρ., 1
Βερμούτ γλυκό 1 ποτήρι ή 125ml, 3,5
Βινεγκρέτ 1κγ, 1
Βινεγκρέτ light 1κγ, 0,5
Βοδινό λαιμός 120γρ., 4,5
Βοδινό μπριζόλα κόντρα 120γρ., 5,5
Βοδινό σπάλα 120γρ., 6
Βοδινό φιλέτο 120γρ., 3,5
Βότκα 1 ποτήρι 40ml, 1,5
Βούτυρο 1κγ, 1
Βούτυρο light 41% 1κγ, 0,5
Γάλα αποβουτυρωμένο 1 φλιτζάνι 100ml, 0,5
Γάλα αποβουτυρωμένο 1 μπολ, 200ml, 1
Γάλα αποβουτυρωμένο σε σκόνη 2ΚΣ, 0,5
Γάλα αποβουτυρωμένο εβαπορέ με ζάχαρη 2ΚΣ, 1,5
Γάλα εβαπορέ light 0% αδιάλυτο τα 100ml 0 πόντοι
Γάλα εβαπορέ light 0% αδιάλυτο τα 200ml 0 πόντοι
Γάλα εβαπορέ light 1,8% αδιάλυτο τα 100ml 0 πόντοι,
Γάλα εβαπορέ light 1,8% αδιάλυτο τα 200ml 1 πόντος
Γάλα εβαπορέ light 4% αδιάλυτο, τα 100ml 2 πόντοι
Γάλα εβαπορέ light 4% αδιάλυτο τα 200ml 4 πόντοι
Γάλα ημιαποβουτυρωμένο 1 φλιτζάνι 100ml, 1
Γάλα ημιαποβουτυρωμένο 1 μπολ 200ml, 2
Γάλα ημιαποβουτυρωμένο 1 μικρό κουτί 80γρ., 2
Γάλα ημιαποβουτυρωμένο εβαπορέ χωρίς ζάχαρη 2ΚΣ, 0,5
Γάλα ημιαποβουτυρωμένο σε σκόνη 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Γάλα κατσικίσιο 1 μικρό ποτήρι 100ml, 1,5
Γάλα πλήρες 1 φλιτζάνι 100ml 1,5
Γάλα πλήρες 1 μπολ 200ml, 3
Γάλα πλήρες εβαπορέ χωρίς ζάχαρη 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Γάλα πλήρες 1 μικρό κουτί 80γρ., 2,5
Γάλα πλήρες σε σκόνη 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Γάλα πρόβειο 1 μικρό ποτήρι 100ml, 2,5
Γαλακτομπούρεκο, 7,5
Γαλέος 100γρ., 2
Γαλέος σκορδαλιά 1 μερίδα με 1ΚΣ σκορδαλιά, 13
Γαλέτα καλαμποκιού (τορτίγια) η μία 38γρ., 2,5
Γαλέτα με ρύζι (για ανοιξιάτικα ρολά) 1 μεγάλη 20γρ., 1
Γαλοπούλα 1 κομμάτι 100γρ., 2,5
Γαλοπούλα γεμιστή φούρνου ή κατσαρόλας 200γρ. με πέτσα και ½ φλιτζάνι γέμιση
Γαλοπούλα εσκαλόπ 100γρ., 2
Γαλοπούλα ψητή 1 φέτα 50γρ., 1,5
Γαρίδες μεγάλες 120γρ., 2
Γαρίδες μικρές 120γρ., 2
Γαύρος τηγανητός 120γρ., 4
Γεμιστά (ντομάτα-πιπεριά), 14
Γιαούρτι 0% με δημητριακά το 1, 1,5
Γιαούρτι 0% με φρούτα ή βανίλια το 1, 1
Γιαούρτι 0% σκέτο το 1, 1
Γιαούρτι 1 ή 2% με δημητριακά το 1, 2,5
Γιαούρτι 1 ή 2% με φρούτα ή βανίλια το 1, 2
Γιαούρτι 1 ή 2% σκέτο το 1, 2
Γιαούρτι πλήρες με δημητριακά το 1, 3,5
Γιαούρτι πλήρες με φρούτα ή βανίλια το 1, 3
Γιαούρτι πλήρες σκέτο το 1, 3
Γιαούρτι πλήρες σπιτικό το 1, 150γρ., 4,5
Γιαούρτι πρόβειο το 1, 3
Γίγαντες πλακί 1 μερίδα, 9
Γιουβαρλάκια 5 μέτρια, 9
Γκούντα 30γρ., 2,5
Γκράπα 1 ποτήρι του λικέρ, 20ml, 1
Γκρέιπφρουτ 100γρ., 0
Γλειφιτζούρι με φρούτα το 1, 0,5
Γλυκαντικά όλων των ειδών 1κγ, 0
Γλυκό κουταλιού όλων των ειδών 1κγ., 3
Γλυκό με σιμιγδάλι ή σιμιγδάλι με γάλα 3ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 2
Γλυκοπατάτα 120γρ., 2
Γλώσσα κρέας 100γρ., 6
Γλώσσα ψάρι 120γρ., 1,5
Γογγύλι, 0
Γουακαμόλε 1ΚΣ ή 30γρ., 1,5
Γούστερ σως 1KΣ, 0
Γραβιέρα 30γρ., 3
Γραβιέρα light 30γρ., 2
Γραβιέρα τριμμένη 1κγ, 0
Γραβιέρα τριμμένη 1ΚΣ, 1,5
Γρανίτα παγωτό πορτοκάλι ή λεμόνι 1 ξυλάκι, 1
Γύρος χοιρινός, ο 1, 12
Δαμάσκηνα 100γρ., 0
Δαμάσκηνα ξερά τα 3 ή 20γρ., 0,5
Δημητριακά κορν φλέικς 6ΚΣ ή 30γρ, 2
Δημητριακά με κόκκους σιταριού 2ΚΣ ή 15γρ, 1
Δημητριακά με μούσλι με ζάχαρη 2ΚΣ ή 30γρ, 2,5
Δημητριακά με μούσλι χωρίς ζάχαρη 2ΚΣ ή 30γρ, 2
Δημητριακά με νιφάδες βρώμης 3ΚΣ ή 30γρ, 2
Δημητριακά με πίτουρο 3ΚΣ ή 20γρ, 1
Δημητριακά με ρύζι 4ΚΣ ή 20γρ., 1,5
Δημητριακά με φρούτα και ίνες 3ΚΣ ή 30γρ, 2
Δημητριακά μπάρα με σοκολάτα 20γρ, 2
Δημητριακά μπάρα με φρούτα 20γρ, 1,5
Δημητριακά μπάρα με φουντούκια 20γρ, 2
Δίπλες, 1 μέτρια, 4
Εκλέρ 1 μεγάλο, 7,5
Εκλέρ 1 μικρό, 4
Εκμέκ κανταΐφι, 1 κομμάτι, 10
Ελάφι 100γρ., 2,5
Ελιές μαύρες οι 2, 0,5
Ελιές πράσινες οι 2, 0
Ελιές πράσινες οι 5, 0,5
Έμενταλ 30γρ., 3
Έμενταλ light 30γρ., 2
Έμενταλ τριμμένο 1κγ, 0
Ένταμ 30γρ., 2,5
Εντόσθια πουλερικών 100γρ., 4,5
Ζαμπόν βραστό 1 φέτα 50γρ., 1,5
Ζαμπόν καπνιστό 1 φέτα 50γρ., 2
Ζαμπόν πουλερικών 2 φέτες 70γρ., 1,5
Ζαμπόν πουλερικών μέχρι 35γρ., 1
Ζαμπόν χωρίς λίπος 1 φέτα 50γρ., 1
Ζαμπόν ωμό (Πάρμας) 1 φέτα 40γρ., 2,5
Ζαμπονέλο βραστό 100γρ., 3,5
Ζαμπονόπιτα αρτοποιείου, 8
Ζαρκάδι 100γρ., 2,5
Ζάχαρη 1κγ, 0
Ζάχαρη 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Ζάχαρη άχνη 1ΚΣ ή 20γρ., 1,5
Ζελατίνη, 0
Ζελέ με άρωμα φρούτου, 1 μπολ, 2
Ζελέ με κομμάτια φρούτου, 1 μπολ, 2,5
Ζυμαρικά από σιτάρι 35γρ. ωμά ή 4ΚΣ, ή 100γρ. μαγειρεμένα, 2
Ζυμαρικά από σιτάρι ολικής άλεσης 35γρ. ωμά ή 4ΚΣ ή 100γρ. μαγειρεμένα, 2
Ζυμαρικά για σούπα 1ΚΣ ή 20γρ., 1,5
Ζυμαρικά με αυγά 35γρ. ωμά ή 4ΚΣ ή 100γρ. μαγειρεμένα, 2,5
Ζυμαρικά με σάλτσα τυριού, 1 μερίδα, 10
Ζυμαρικά φρέσκα 50γρ. ωμά ή 100γρ. μαγειρεμένα, 4
Ζύμη πίτσας 1 κομμάτι 40γρ., 2,5
Ζύμη τάρτας 30γρ., 3
Ζύμη ψωμιού φρέσκια ή κατεψυγμένη 1 κομμάτι 40γρ., 2,5
Ηλιόσποροι 10γρ., 2
Θρίσσα (ψάρι) 120γρ., 4
Ιμάμ μπαϊλντί, 6
Καβούρι 120γρ., 2
Καβουροσαλάτα μισή μερίδα, 8
Κακάο με ζάχαρη 1κγ, 0
Κακάο με ζάχαρη 1ΚΣ, 1
Κακάο χωρίς ζάχαρη 1κγ, 0
Κακάο χωρίς ζάχαρη 1ΚΣ, 1
Καλαμαράκια με πιλάφι, 10
Καλαμαράκια τηγανητά, ½ μερίδα, 9
Καλαμάρι 120γρ., 2
Καλαμπόκι 4ΚΣ ή 120γρ., 2
Καλαμπόκι 1 μικρή κονσέρβα 140γρ., 2,5
Καλαμπόκι γαλέτα (τορτίγια) η μία 38γρ., 2,5
Καλαμπόκι μικρό στέλεχος, 0
Καλαμπόκι ολόκληρο το ένα, 250γρ., 2,5
Καλβαντός 40ml, 1,5
Καμαμπέρ 45% λιπαρά επί ξηρού, 30γρ., 2,5
Καμαμπέρ light 30γρ., 1,5
Κανελόνια γεμιστά με κιμά, τυρί & τομάτα, 9
Καπουτσίνο στιγμής με ζάχαρη 1ΚΣ, 1
Καραβίδα 100γρ., 1
Καραμέλες η 1 ή 10γρ., 0,5
Κάρδαμο, 0
Καρμπονάρα 1 πιάτο, 12
Καρότα, 0
Καρπούζι 100γρ., 0
Καρύδα γάλα 50ml, 2,5
Καρύδα νωπή 50γρ., 5
Καρύδα σε σκόνη στιγμιαία 1ΚΣ ή 20γρ., 4
Καρύδα τριμμένη ξερή 1κγ, 1
Καρύδα τριμμένη ξερή 1ΚΣ, 2,5
Καρύδια 10γρ., 2
Καρύδια πεκάν 10γρ., 2
Καρυδόπιτα 110γρ., 7
Κάπαρη, 0
Καπουτσίνο με γάλα 1 φλιτζάνι 100ml, 0,5
Κάσιους αλμυρά τα 7 ή 10γρ., 1,5
Κάστανα τα 6, 50γρ., 1,5
Κατσικάκι 100γρ., 3,5
Καφές, 0
Κέικ 1 φέτα 35γρ., 2,5
Κεράσια 1 χούφτα 10-15 ή 100γρ., 1
Κέτσαπ 1κγ, 0
Κέτσαπ 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Κεφίρ 1 ποτήρι 200ml, 2
Κεφτέδες εστιατορίου 1 μερίδα, 15
Κεφτέδες οι 2 ή
60γρ., 3
Κις λορέν 110γρ., 10
Κιρς 1 ποτήρι του λικέρ 20ml, 1
Κλαμπ σάντουιτς, 13
Κλημεντίνες 100γρ., 0
Κόκιγ Σεν Ζακ τα 4 ή 100γρ., 1,5
Κόκορας 150γρ., 4,5
Κόκορας κρασάτος 4,5
Κοκορέτσι 1 μερίδα, 9
Κοκωβιός 120γρ., 1,5
Κόλλυβα, 4ΚΣ, 4
Κολοκύθα, 0
Κολοκυθάκια, 0
Κολοκυθάκια γεμιστά με κιμά-αυγολέμονο, 11
Κολοκυθάκια τηγανητά μικρή μερίδα, 5
Κολοκυθοκεφτέδες (ο ένας) 6
Κομπόστα με ζάχαρη 2ΚΣʽή 100γρ., 2
Κομπόστα χωρίς ζάχαρη 2ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 1
Κονιάκ 40ml, 1,5
Κοπανιστή 100γρ., 8
Κορνέ το 1, 8
Κοτόπιτα 1 κομμάτι, 10
Κοτόπουλο εσκαλόπ ή φιλέτο 1 μερίδα 100γρ., 2
Κοτόπουλο κοκκινιστό με μπάμιες, 7
Κοτόπουλο με πατάτες στον φούρνο, 17
Κοτόπουλο λεμονάτο με πατάτες 1 μερίδα, 9
Κοτόπουλο νάγκετς τα 4, 4,5
Κοτόπουλο ρολό με μπέικον και τυρί, 8
Κοτόπουλο στη γάστρα, 11
Κοτόπουλο ψητό χωρίς πέτσα 150γρ., 5
Κοτόπουλο ψητό φτερούγα + ½ στήθος χωρίς πέτσα 120γρ., 4
Κοτόπουλο μπούτι ψητό 100γρ., 4
Κοτόπουλο ψητό στήθος 120γρ., 4
Κοτοσαλάτα ½ μερίδα, 7
Κοτόσουπα με ρύζι αυγολέμονο, 5
Κουαντρό 1 ποτήρι του λικέρ ή 20ml, 1
Κουκιά βρασμένα 3ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 1
Κουκιά λαδερά, 8
Κουλουράκι σμερνέϊκο (ή πασχαλινό) 30γρ., 2
Κουκουνάρι 1ΚΣ ή 10γρ., 2
Κουμκουάτ 100γρ., 0
Κουνουπίδι, 0
Κουνέλι 120γρ., 3,5
Κουνέλι στιφάδο, 18
Κουρακάο 1 ποτήρι του λικέρ ή 20ml, 1
Κουραμπιές ένας μέτριος, 3
Κουραμπιές ένας μεγάλος, 4
Κράκερς σκέτα 7γρ., 0,5
Κρασί γλυκό (μοσχάτο) 1 ποτήρι ή 60ml, 1,5
Κρασί λευκό, κόκκινο ή ροζέ, 1 ποτήρι ή 125ml, 1,5
Κουσκούς βρασμένο 4ΚΣ ή 120γρ., 2
Κρεατόπιτα 100γρ., 9
Κρεμ ντε κασίς 1 ποτήρι του λικέρ ή 20ml, 0,5
Κρέμ πατισερί 1ΚΣ, 1
Κρεμ πατισερί 3ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 2
Κρέμα βανίλια 1 μικρό μπολ 100γρ., 2,5
Κρέμα βανίλια με καραμέλα 1 μπολ 125γρ., 1,5
Κρέμα γάλακτος 5-8% λιπαρά 2κγ, 0
Κρέμα γάλακτος 5-8% λιπαρά 2ΚΣ, 0,5
Κρέμα γάλακτος light 15% λιπαρά 1κγ, 0
Κρέμα γάλακτος light 15% λιπαρά 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Κρέμα γάλακτος πλήρης 1κγ, 0,5
Κρέμα επιδόρπιο light καφέ ή βανίλια 1 μπολ 125γρ., 1,5
Κρέμα επιδόρπιο light σοκολάτα 1 μπολ 125γρ., 2
Κρέμα επιδόρπιο με πλήρες γάλα σοκολάτα 1 μπολ 100γρ., 3
Κρέμα επιδόρπιο με πλήρες γάλα βανίλια 1 μπολ 100γρ., 2,5
Κρέμα ζαχαροπλαστείου 100γρ., 3
Κρέμα καραμελέ 1 μπολάκι 100γρ., 3,5
Κρέμα κάστανου 1κγ., 0,5
Κρέπα ζαμπόν-τυρί-αυγό-μπεσαμέλ 1 μεγάλη, 14
Κρέπα με ζάχαρη η 1 50γρ., 2,5
Κρέπα με λουκάνικο, 9
Κρέπα με παγωτό, 7
Κρέπα με τυρί-ζαμπόν, 7
Κρέπα με τυρί-κοτόπουλο, 7
Κρέμα σοκολάτα 1 μπολ 100γρ., 2,5
Κρέμα στιγμιαία σε σκόνη χωρίς ζάχαρη 1 φακελάκι, 0,5
Κρέμα στιγμιαία σε σκόνη με ζάχαρη 1 φακελάκι, 2,5
Κρεμμύδι, 0
Κρέπα κατεψυγμένη με ζαμπόν, τυρί ή μανιτάρια η 1, 1,5
Κρέπα σκέτη 1 μικρή 30γρ., 1
Κρέπα σπιτική χωρίς γέμιση αλμυρή 30γρ., 1
Κρέπα σπιτική χωρίς γέμιση γλυκιά 30γρ., 2,5
Κριθαράκι με τυρί και σάλτσα, 10
Κριθάρι σπόροι 4ΚΣ ή 120γρ. μαγειρεμένο, 2
Κριτσίνια σκέτα τα 6 ή 30γρ., 2
Κρουασάν αρτοποιείου το 1, 4
Κρουασάν τυποποιημένο το 1, 3,5
Κρουασάν με αμύγδαλα το 1, 10,5
Κρουασάν με ζαμπόν το 1, 8
Κρουασάν με σοκολάτα το 1, 6,5
Κρουτόν σκέτα 20γρ., 3
Κύβοι knorr ή magic, 0
Κυδώνι 100γρ., 0
Κυδώνι ψητό με ζάχαρη, 4,5
Κυπρίνος 120γρ., 3
Κωκ 1 μεγάλο, 7
Λαβράκι 120γρ., 2,5
Λαγός 100γρ., 2
Λαγός στιφάδο, 6,5
Λάδι όλων των ειδών 1κγ, 1
Λαρδί άπαχο νωπό 15γρ., 1
Λαχανικά αμυλώδη ανάμεικτα 1 μικρή κονσέρβα 140γρ., 1
Λαχανικά αμυλώδη ανάμεικτα 5ΚΣ ή 150γρ., 1
Λαχανικά αμυλώδη 1 μέτρια κονσέρβα 265γρ., 2
Λάχανο όλων των ειδών, 0
Λαχανοντολμάδες με κιμά αυγολέμονο 220γρ., 9
Λαχανόρυζο 230γρ., 5
Λαχανοσαλάτα, 3
Λεμόνι 100γρ., 0
Λεμόνι χυμός, 0
Λεμονάδα 1 ποτήρι 200ml, 1,5
Λικέρ όλα τα είδη 1 ποτήρι ή 20ml, 1
Λίτσι τα 10 ή 100γρ., 1
Λουκάνικο άπαχο 30γρ., 2
Λουκάνικο κοκτέιλ τα 2, 20γρ., 1,5
Λουκάνικο πουλερικών το 1, 35γρ., 2
Λουκάνικο Φρανκφούρτης 60γρ., 5
Λουκάνικο χωριάτικο 60γρ., 5,5
Λουκούμι το 1 ή 20γρ., 1,5
Λουκουμάδες, 11
Λυθρίνι 120γρ., 2,5
Μαγειρίτσα 360γρ., 10
Μαγιά (σε σκόνη ή νωπή), 0
Μαγιά μπύρας σε σκόνη 1ΚΣ, 0
Μαγιά μπύρας σε σκόνη 3ΚΣ, 0,5
Μαγιονέζα 1κγ, 1
Μαγιονέζα light 1κγ, 0,5
Μακαρόν σκέτο το 1, 0,5
Μακαρόν γεμιστό 1 μικρό, 3
Μακαρόνια καρμπονάρα 1 πιάτο (fast food), 12
Μακαρόνια καρμπονάρα, 20
Μακαρόνια με θαλασσινά, 7
Μακαρόνια με κιμά (μπολονέζ) 1 μερίδα (fast food), 8
Μακαρόνια με κιμά, 11
Μακαρόνια με σάλτσα και τυρί (ναπολιτάνα), 7
Μανιτάρια αλά κρεμ 3ΚΣ, 4
Μανιτάρια όλων των ειδών, 0
Μάνγκο ½ μικρό ή 100γρ., 1
Μανταρίνι 100γρ., 0
Μαντλέν 1 στρογγυλή, 3,5
Μαντολάτο 20γρ., 2
Μάραθο, 0
Μαργαρίνη φυτική 1κγ, 1
Μαργαρίνη φυτική light 60% 2κγ, 1,5
Μαρέγκα σκέτη 30γρ., 2
Μαρίδες τηγανητές 120γρ., 4
Μαρμελάδα κλασσική ή light 1κγ, 0,5
Μαρμελάδα κλασσική ή light 1ΚΣ, 1
Μαρόν γλασέ το 1, 0,5
Μαρούλι, 0
Μάρσμαλοου το 1 ή 5γρ., 0
Μάρσμαλοου τα 3 ή 15γρ., 1
Μαρτίνι 1 ποτήρι ή 60ml, 1,5
Μασκαρπόνε 30γρ., 4
Μάφιν το 1, 4
Μεδούλι 1ΚΣ, 2,5
Μέλι 1κγ, 0,5
Μέλι 1ΚΣ, 1
Μέλι με καρύδια, 2ΚΣ, 2,5
Μελιτζάνα, 0
Μελιτζάνες ιμάμ μπαϊλντί 260γρ., 6
Μελιτζάνες παπουτσάκια 200γρ., 11
Μελιτζάνες τηγανητές, 7
Μελιτζανοσαλάτα, 1 μερίδα, 4,5
Μελομακάρονο, 1 μεγάλο, 4
Μερέντα με ή χωρίς φουντούκια 1κγ, 1,5
Μήλο 100γρ., 0
Μιλκσέϊκ με φρούτα ή βανίλια ή σοκολάτα, 6
Μιλφέϊγ το 1, 10
Μορταδέλα 3 λεπτές φέτες 35γρ., 3
Μοσχάρι άπαχο (εσκαλόπ, φιλέτο, κότσι, σπάλα, μπούτι, κιλότο) 100γρ., 3
Μοσχάρι κιμάς άπαχος 100γρ., 3
Μοσχάρι με ορατός λίπος (λαιμός, μπριζόλα, ελιά) 100γρ., 5
Μοσχάρι κιμάς με ορατό λίπος 100γρ., 3
Μοσχάρι κοκκινιστό με μακαρόνια 1μερίδα, 14
Μοτσαρέλα 30γρ., 2
Μούρα 100γρ., 0
Μους πάπιας 1 φέτα 50γρ., 5,5
Μους σοκολάτας 2ΚΣ ή 50γρ., 5
Μουσακάς, 22
Μούσμουλα 100γρ., 0
Μουστάρδα , 0
Μπαβαρουά με φρούτα το 1, 5,5
Μπακαλιάρος παστός 120γρ., 2
Μπακαλιάρος πλακί, 7
Μπακλαβάς, 7
Μπανάνα 1 μικρή ή 100γρ., 1
Μπανάνα ξερή 20γρ., 1
Μπατόν σαλέ 10γρ., 1
Μπαρμπούνια στον φούρνο, 7,5
Μπαρμπούνια τηγανητά 3 μέτρια, 6
Μπαχαρικά όλων των ειδών, 0
Μπιφτέκι με πατάτες τηγανητές, 10
Μπιφτέκι με ρύζι και τυρί 15,5
Μπαμπού φύτρο, 0
Μπουγιαμπέσα, 6
Μπέικον φιλέτο, 3 φέτες 40γρ., 1
Μπεκάτσα 100γρ., 2
Μπενιέ (είδος τηγανίτας) σκέτο ή με φρούτα το 1, 4,5
Μπεσαμέλ 1κγ, 0
Μπεσαμέλ 3ΚΣ, 1
Μπισκότο σκέτο όλων των ειδών 10γρ., 1
Μπιφτέκι με κιμά άπαχο 1 μερίδα 90γρ., 3
Μπλε τυρί 45% λιπαρά επί ξηρού 30γρ., 2,5
Μπράουνι το 1 50γρ., 3,5
Μπρες μπλε light 30γρ., 2
Μπρι 45% λιπαρά επί ξηρού 30γρ., 2,5
Μπριάμ, 10
Μπριός 1 φέτα 25γρ., 2
Μπριός αρτοποιείου το ένα 70γρ., 6
Μπρόκολο, 0
Μπύρα 1 κουτάκι 330ml, 2,5
Μπύρα 1 μεγάλο ποτήρι 250ml, 2
Μπύρα χωρίς αλκοόλ 1 μεγάλο ποτήρι 250ml, 1,5
Μουσταλευριά 1 μπολ μικρό, 4
Μουστοκούλουρο 1 μεγάλο, 3
Μυαλό 100γρ., 3
Μυζήθρα άπαχη 100γρ., 2
Μυζήθρα χωριάτικη ξερή 30γρ., 2
Μύδια 300γρ. με το κέλυφος ή 100γρ. χωρίς το κέλυφος, 1
Μύδια μαρινιέρ 1 πιάτο, 3
Μύδια σαγανάκι, 8
Μυδοπίλαφο, 9
Μύρτιλα 100γρ., 0
Νεκταρίνι 100γρ., 0
Νερό αρωματισμένο χωρίς ζάχαρη, 0
Νερό κανονικό ή ανθρακούχο από μεταλλική πηγή ή βρύσης, 0
Νεροκολόκυθο, 0
Νεφρά 100γρ., 3
Ντολμαδάκια με ρύζι τα 4, 6
Ξιφίας 120γρ., 3
Ξύδι , 0
Ομελέτα με ζαμπόν-τυρί -2 αυγά, 11
Ομελέτα με κρεμμύδια-2 αυγά, 7
Ομελέτα με μανιτάρια-2 αυγά, 7
Ομελέτα με πατάτες-2 αυγά, 9
Ομελέτα με τυρί-2 αυγά, 9
Ομελέτα σκέτη (2 αυγά), 7
Ορτύκι 1 μερίδα 80γρ., 1,5
Ούζο 1 δόση ή 40ml, 2
Ουίσκι, 1 ποτήρι 60ml, 2,5
Παγωτό γιαούρτι (όλες οι γεύσεις) 1 μπάλα 45γρ., 2
Παγωτό γρανίτα πορτοκάλι, λεμόνι, 1ξυλάκι, 1
Παγωτό με φρούτα 1 μπάλα 45γρ., 1,5
Παγωτό ξυλάκι με καφέ, βανίλια, σοκολάτα κλπ το 1 60γρ., 3
Παγωτό ξυλάκι με φρούτα το 1 40γρ., 1
Παγωτό όλων των ειδών 1 μπάλα 45γρ., 2
Παγωτό παρφέ κάθε είδους 1 μπάλα 45γρ., 7
Παγωτό σάντουιτς, 4
Παγωτό Σικάγο με γαρνιτούρα 110γρ., 11
Παέγια 1 πιάτο, 10,5
Παϊδάκια αρνίσια 120γρ., 7
Παντζάρια, 0
Παν
τς 1 ποτήρι 60ml, 2,5
Παξιμάδια γλυκάνισου τα 4, 5
Παπάγια 100γρ., 0
Πάπια χωρίς πέτσα 1 μικρό μπούτι 120γρ., 5
Πάπια χωρίς πέτσα φιλέτο 100γρ., 3
Παρμεζάνα 30γρ., 3
Παρμεζάνα τριμμένη 1κγ, 0
Παρμεζάνα τριμμένη 1ΚΣ, 1
Πασατέμπος 10γρ., 2
Πάστα ζαχαροπλαστείου κάθε είδους 120γρ., 9
Πάστα φλώρα μέτριο κομμάτι, 7
Παστέλι 120γρ., 12
Παστίτσιο 1 μερίδα, 15
Παστουρμάς 30γρ., 2
Πατάτα σε νιφάδες 1 ατομικό φακελάκι 31γρ., 2
Πατάτα σκέτη 100γρ., 1
Πατάτα ψητή με λαχανικά και τυρί μια μεγάλη, 11
Πατάτες γιαχνί, 6
Πατάτες κατεψυγμένες τηγανητές για ζέσταμα στο φούρνο 100γρ., 4
Πατάτες μαγειρεμένες φούρνου 1 μερίδα 150γρ., 3
Πατάτες μικρές στρογγυλές οι 16 ή 100γρ., 4
Πατάτες ογκρατέν μέτριο κομμάτι, 7
Πατάτες πουρέ (σπιτικός ή με βάση νιφάδες) 2ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 2
Πατάτες σοτέ 5ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 3
Πατάτες τηγανητές σπιτικές 100γρ., 8,5
Πατάτες φούρνου 150γρ., 3
Πατατοκροκέτα μια μικρή, 2
Πατατοσαλάτα 3ΚΣ, 4
Πατέ εξοχικό 1 φέτα 50γρ., 4
Πατέ συκωτιού 1 φέτα 50γρ., 4,5
Πατσάς αμαγείρευτος 1 κομμάτι 100γρ., 2
Πατσάς σούπα, 9
Πελτές τομάτας 1κγ, 0
Πελτές τομάτας 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Πεπόνι 100γρ., 0
Πεϊνιρλί 240γρ., 14
Περιστέρι 100γρ., 2
Πέρκα 120γρ., 2
Πέστροφα θαλάσσης 100γρ., 3,5
Πέστροφα καπνιστή 60γρ., 2
Πίκλες 50γρ., 0
Πίκλες γλυκές , 0
Πιλάφι, 4
Πιπεριά, 0
Πιπεριές γεμιστές με κιμά οι 2, 9
Πιπεριές γεμιστές με ρύζι οι 2, 8
Πιπεριές τηγανητές οι 2, 3
Πιροσκί 130γρ., 11
Πίτα αραβική 70γρ., 2,5
Πίτσα αρτοποιείου η 1, 6
Πίτσα ζαμπόν-τυρί-μανιτάρια 1 κομμάτι, 11
Πίτσα κομμάτι, 6
Πίτσα σπέσιαλ 1 μικρό κομμάτι, 6
Πλιγούρι μαγειρεμένο 4ΚΣ ή 120γρ., 2
Πολέντα βραστή ή σκέτη 3ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 2
Ποπ κορν αλμυρό με λίπος, 4 χούφτες ή 20γρ., 2
Ποπ κορν αλμυρό χωρίς λίπος, 4 χούφτες ή 20γρ., 1
Πόρτο κόκκινο 1 ποτήρι 60ml, 2
Πόρτο λευκό 1 ποτήρι 60ml, 1
Πορτοκάλι 100γρ., 0
Πορτοκαλάδα 1 ποτήρι 200ml, 1,5
Ποτά με κόλα 1 ποτήρι 200ml, 1,5
Ποτά με κόλα 1 κουτάκι 330ml, 2,5
Πράσο, 0
Πρασόρυζο, 9
Πρέτζελς 30γρ., 3
Προφιτερόλ, 9
Ραβανί 60γρ., 7
Ραβιόλια με σάλτσα και κρέας τα 8, 14
Ραδίκια, 0
Ραπάνι, 0
Ρέβα, 0
Ρεβίθια μαγειρεμένα 3ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 2,5
Ρέγκα φρέσκια ή καπνιστή 1 μικρό φιλέτο 50γρ., 2,5
Ρέγκες μαριναρισμένες 1 μερίδα 100γρ., 5
Ρικότα 30γρ., 1
Ροδάκινο 100γρ., 0
Ρόδι 100γρ., 1
Ροκφόρ 30γρ., 3
Ρολό με κιμά, 1 φέτα, 7
Ρούμι 1 ποτήρι του λικέρ 20ml, 1
Ρύζι 1ΚΣ ή 30γρ. ωμό, 2
Ρύζι 4ΚΣ ή 100γρ. μαγειρεμένο, 2
Ρυζόγαλο 3ΚΣ ή 1 μπολ 100γρ., 2
Ρύζι πιλάφι, 6
Ρώσικη σαλάτα 50γρ., 5
Σαλάμι 2 λεπτές φέτες 20γρ., 3
Σαλάτα, 0
Σαλάτα νισουάζ 1 μερίδα, 7
Σαλάτα του καίσαρα, 7
Σαλάτα του σεφ, 12
Σαλάτα χωριάτικη 1 μερίδα, 9
Σαλάχι 120γρ., 1,5
Σαλιγκάρια θαλασσινά τα 20, 2
Σάλτσα αυγολέμονο, 3
Σάλτσα γλυκόξινη 2ΚΣ, 0,5
Σάλτσα μπάρμπεκιου 2ΚΣ, 0,5
Σάλτσα μπεαρνέζ 2ΚΣ, 0,5
Σάλτσα μπουργκινιόν 1κγ, 1
Σάλτσα ολαντέζ 1κγ, 0,5
Σάλτσα ρεμουλάντ 1κγ, 1
Σάλτσα ταρτάρ 1κγ, 1
Σάλτσα τομάτας μαγειρεμένη 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Σάμαλι ένα μέτριο, 7
Σαμπάνια μπρουτ 1 ποτήρι 125ml, 1,5
Σαμπάνια ντεμί σεκ 1 ποτήρι 125ml, 2
Σαντιγί 1ΚΣ, 1
Σάντουιτς κοτόπουλο-λαχανικά-μαγιονέζα, 8
Σάντουιτς κρύο κρέας-αγγουράκια τουρσί, 8,5
Σάντουιτς τόνος-ωμά λαχανικά- αυγό βραστό-μαγιονέζα, 9,5
Σάντουιτς τυρί-ζαμπόν-λαχανικά-βούτυρο, 8
Σαραγλί ένα μέτριο, 7
Σαρδέλες νωπές 2 μικρές, 3,5
Σαρδέλες με ντομάτα κονσέρβα 100γρ., 4,5
Σαρδέλες με λάδι κονσέρβα 60γρ. στραγγισμένες, 3
Σέλερι , 0
Σιμιγδάλι ψιλό 1ΚΣ ή 20γρ. ωμό, 1
Σιτάρι σκληρό προβρασμένο 4ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 2
Σιρόπι φρούτων ή ζάχαρης 1κγ, 0
Σιρόπι φρούτων με ζάχαρη 1κγ, 0
Σιρόπι φρούτων με ζάχαρη 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Σκαλτσούνια το ένα, 5
Σνίτσελ μοσχάρι με πατάτες τηγανητές, 11
Σκόρδο, 0
Σκορδόψωμο 50γρ., 5
Σκουμπρί νωπό 1 φιλέτο 60γρ., 2,5
Σκουμπρί καπνιστό 1 φιλέτο 50γρ., 4
Σκουμπρί με άσπρη σάλτσα κονσέρβα 120γρ., 6,5
Σκουμπρί με άσπρη σάλτσα μικρή κονσέρβα 80γρ., 4,5
Σκουμπρί με τομάτα 1 μικρή κονσέρβα 80γρ., 4,5
Σόγια, 0
Σόγια αλεύρι 1ΚΣ, 2
Σόγια αμαγείρευτη 30γρ, 2
Σόγια γλυκό με βανίλια 1 μπολ 100γρ, 2
Σόγια γλυκό με κακάο 1 μπολ 100γρ, 2
Σόγια δημητριακά και φρούτα 1 μπολ 100γρ, 2
Σόγια κρέμα 1ΚΣ, 1
Σόγια ρόφημα 1 ποτήρι 200ml, 1,5
Σόγια σάλτσα 1ΚΣ, 0
Σόγια φασολάκια μούγκο 4ΚΣ ή 120γρ., 2
Σόδα, 0
Σοκολάτα γεμιστή 1 μικρή, 2
Σοκολάτα όλων των ειδών 1 μικρό κομμάτι 10γρ., 1
Σοκολάτα όλων των ειδών 1 μικρό κομμάτι 20γρ., 2,5
Σοκολατάκι γάλακτος 10γρ., 1
Σοκολατάκι με κεράσι και σιρόπι, 2
Σοκολατάκι με φουντούκι, 1
Σοκολατάκια ελίτσες με αμύγδαλο τα 2, 2
Σοκολατάκια ελίτσες σκέτα τα 3, 3
Σολομός νωπός 120γρ., 5
Σολομός καπνιστός 2 λεπτές φέτες 60γρ., 2,5
Σολομός κονσέρβα με νερό 100γρ., 3,5
Σορμπέ όλες οι γεύσεις 1 μπάλα 45γρ., 1
Σου αλά κρεμ 130γρ., 7
Σουβλάκι χοιρινό με πίτα, 8
Σουβλάκι χοιρινό με ψωμί, 4
Σουκρούτ ωμό (λάχανο ψιλοκομμένο τουρσί), 0
Σουπιά 120γρ., 2
Σουρίμι 2 κομμάτια 35γρ., 1
Σουσάμι 1κγ. Ή 7γρ., 1
Σουτζουκάκια, 10
Σουφλέ με λαχανικά, 4
Σουφλέ με σπανάκι, 5
Σουφλέ σοκολάτας μικρό κομμάτι, 6
Σουφλέ τυριού 1 κομμάτι, 6,5
Σνίτσελ (εσκαλόπ) με πατάτες τηγανητές, 11
Σπανάκι, 0
Σπανακόπιτα,1 μερίδα, 6,5
Σπανακόρυζο, 6
Σπανακοτυρόπιτα, 9
Σπαράγγια, 0
Σταφίδες ξερές 1κγ κοφτή 0
Σταφίδες ξερές 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Σταφιδόψωμο το 1 80γρ., 5,5
Σταφύλια νωπά 1 μικρό τσαμπί 100γρ., 1
Στιγμιαίο ρόφημα σε σκόνη χωρίς ζάχαρη (καφέ ή σοκολάτα) 1κγ, 0
Στιγμιαίο ρόφημα σε σκόνη χωρίς ζάχαρη (καφέ ή σοκολάτα) 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Στήθος χοιρινού σκέτο ή καπνιστό 15γρ., 1
Στρείδια τα 6 ή 90γρ., 1
Στρουθοκάμηλος 1 κομμάτι 120γρ., 2
Σύκα νωπά τα 2 ή 100γρ., 1
Σύκα ξηρά τα 2 ή 20γρ., 1
Συκωτάκια με σάλτσα τα 2, 7,5
Συκώτι αρνίσιο, βοδινό, μοσχαρίσιο, πουλερικών 100γρ., 3
Συκώτι τηγανητό, 7
Σφυρίδα 120γρ., 2
Σως Μορνέ 3ΚΣ, 1
Ταμπάσκο, 0
Ταπιόκα 1ΚΣ ή 20γρ. ωμή, 1,5
Ταραμοσαλάτα 1κγ ή 10γρ., 1,5
Ταραμοσαλάτα 1 μερίδα, 7
Τάρτα ζύμη 30γρ., 3
Τάρτα με φρούτα 1κομμάτι 120γρ., 7,5
Τας κεμπάπ μοσχάρι με ρύζι, 12
Τεκίλα 1 ποτήρι 40ml, 3
Τεκίλα sunrise ένα ποτήρι, 4
Τζατζίκι 1 μερίδα 2
Τζιν 1 ποτήρι 40ml, 1,5
Τζινζάνο 1 ποτήρι 60ml, 1
Τηγανίτες με μέλι 100γρ., 8
Τηγανίτες πασπαλισμένες με ζάχαρη 2 μικρές, 4
Τομάτα, 0
Τομάτα γεμιστή με κιμά οι 2, 8
Τομάτα γεμιστή με ρύζι οι 2, 7
Τομάτα πελτές 1κγ, 0
Τομάτα πελτές 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Τομάτα σάλτσα μαγειρεμένη 1ΚΣ, 0,5
Τομάτα σε κονσέρβα, κονκασέ, σε κύβους, αποφλοιωμένη, 0
Τομάτα φρέσκια ζωμός 2ΚΣ, 0
Τόνικ 1 ποτήρι 200ml 1,5
Τόνος νωπός 100γρ., 3,5
Τόνος σε λάδι κονσέρβα 100γρ. στραγγισμένος, 4
Τόνος σε νερό κονσέρβα 80γρ., 1,5
Τόνος σε νερό κονσέρβα 100γρ., 2
Τονοσαλάτα, μερίδα, 7,5
Τορτελίνια με κρέμα και μανιτάρια, 11
Τορτίγια τσιπς τα 6 ή 10γρ., 1
Τούρτα κάθε είδους 120γρ., 9
Τόφου 80γρ, 2
Τραχανάς σούπα, 5
Τρουφάκια σοκολάτας ένα μικρό, 2
Τσάι όλων των ειδών, 0
Τσένταρ 45% λιπαρά επί ξηρού 30γρ., 3
Τσίλι 2ΚΣ, 0,5
Τσίλι κον κάρνε, 6
Τσίζ κέικ 1 κομμάτι, 9
Τσιζμπέργκερ, 8
Τσιζμπέργκερ με μπέικον, 9
Τσιπς 1 χούφτα ή 15γρ., 2
Τσιπούρα 120γρ., 1,5
Τσίχλα με ή χωρίς ζάχαρη, 0
Τσίχλα (το πουλερικό) 60γρ., 1,5
Τσουρέκι 1 φέτα 25γρ., 2
Τυραμισού 1 κομμάτι 80γρ., 6
Τυρί Fina 30γρ, 1
Τυρί κατσικίσιο light 30γρ., 1
Τυρί κατσικίσιο νωπό 30γρ., 2
Τυρί κατσικίσιο ξερό 30γρ., 4
Τυρί κρέμα 30γρ., 3
Τυρί κρέμα light 30γρ., 2
Τυρί κότατζ 3ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 2
Τυρί Πυρηναίων 45% λιπαρά επί ξηρού 30γρ., 3
Τυρί φοντύ μερίδα 17γρ., 1,5
Τυρί φοντύ light μερίδα 17γρ., 0,5
Τυρί φέτα 30γρ., 2
Τυρόγαλο 1 ποτήρι 200ml, 2
Τυρόπιτα σφολιάτας ατομική, 10
Τυρόπιτα ταψιού 150γρ., 9
Τυροσαλάτα, 1 μερίδα, 3,5
Τυροπιτάκι το 1, 5
Υλικά λιπαρά light με 25% 2κγ, 0,5
Υλικά λιπαρά light με 40% 1κγ, 0,5
Υποβρύχιο 1κγ, 3
Φάβα, 6
Φακές μαγειρεμένες 4ΚΣ ή 120γρ., 2
Φακές μικρή κονσέρβα 140γρ., 2
Φακές ωμές 30γρ., 1,5
Φανουρόπιτα 80γρ., 6,5
Φασιανός 100γρ., 2
Φασολάδα, 6
Φασόλια σαλά
τα, 5,5
Φασολάκια λαδερά, 7,5
Φασολάκια φρέσκα, 0
Φασόλια άσπρα ωμά 30γρ., 1,5
Φασόλια μαγειρεμένα 4ΚΣ ή 120γρ. 2,5
Φασόλια μαυρομάτικα γιαχνί, 7
Φασόλια μικρή κονσέρβα 140γρ., 2,5
Φασόλια κόκκινα μαγειρεμένα 4ΚΣ ή 120γρ., 1,5
Φασόλια κόκκινα μικρή κονσέρβα 140γρ., 2
Φιδές 1ΚΣ ή 20γρ. ωμός, 1,5
Φιστίκια αράπικα τα 15 ή 10γρ., 1,5
Φλογέρες με κρέμα κι αμύγδαλα 60γρ., 5
Φοντύ σοκολάτας με φρούτα 1 μπολ, 5,5
Φοντύ τυριού με 50γρ. ψωμί, 14
Φουντούκια ωμά τα 7, 1
Φουντούκια αλμυρά τα 7 ή 7γρ., 1
Φραγκόκοτα 150γρ., 5
Φραγκόκοτα στήθος ή μπούτι 100γρ., 3
Φραγκοστάφυλα 100γρ., 0
Φραγκόσυκα 100γρ., 0
Φράουλες 100γρ., 0
Φράουλες με σαντιγί, 1 μπολ, 4
Φρουκτόζη 1κγ, 0
Φρουκτόζη 1ΚΣ ή 15γρ., 1
Φρούτα ζαχαρωτά 20γρ., 1,5
Φρούτα ζαχαρωμένα (φρουί γλασέ) 15γρ., 1
Φρούτα σε σιρόπι ή σιρόπι light 3ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 1
Φρούτα του πάθους 100γρ., 0
Φρουτοσαλάτα κοκτέιλ με σιρόπι 3ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 1
Φρουτοσαλάτα κοκτέιλ με σιρόπι light 3ΚΣ ή 100γρ., 1
Φρυγανιά τριμμένη 1ΚΣ, 1
Φρυγανιές οι 3 ή 30γρ., 2
Φιστίκια Αιγίνης τα 12 ή 10γρ., 1,5
Φιστίκια αλμυρά ψητά 1 μικρή χούφτα ή 10γρ., 1,5
Φιστικοβούτυρο 2κγ, 1,5
Φύλλο κρούστας τα 2 ή 70γρ., 2
Χαβιάρι 1κγ ή 10γρ., 0,5
Χαλβάς βουτύρου 120γρ. μερίδα, 7
Χαλβάς εμπορίου 30γρ., 3
Χαλβάς με λάδι 120γρ. μερίδα, 8
Χάμπουργκερ (fast food) το 1, 5,5
Χοτ ντογκ (fast food) το 1, 9
Χέλι 120γρ., 7,5
Χέλι καπνιστό 120γρ., 4,5
Χήνα 100γρ., 6,5
Χοιρινό με σέλινο αυγολέμονο, 13
Χοιρινή μπριζόλα τηγανιτή 120γρ., 12
Χοιρινή μπριζόλα ψητή 1 μερίδα 120γρ., 7
Χοιρινό γλυκόξινο, 8,5
Χοιρινό με δαμάσκηνα, 12,5
Χοιρινό μπούτι (αλλαντικό) όχι πανέ 100γρ., 9
Χοιρινό παΐδι ράχης το 1, 120γρ., 9,5
Χοιρινό φιλέ μινιόν 60γρ., 4
Χοιρινό φούρνου με πέτσα, μικρή μερίδα, 13
Χοιρινό φούρνου με πατάτες χωρίς λίπος, 1 μερίδα, 10
Χοιρινό ψαρονέφρι 60γρ., 4
Χοτ ντογκ με μουστάρδα, 9
Χούμους, 4,5
Χουρμάδες νωποί οι 3 ή 25γρ., 0,5
Χουρμάδες ξηροί οι 3 ή 20γρ., 1
Χταπόδι 120γρ., 2
Χταπόδι κρασάτο, 8
Χταπόδι λαδολέμονο, 6,5
Χταπόδι με μακαρονάκι κοφτό, 8
Χταπόδι στιφάδο μικρή μερίδα, 5
Χυμός λαχανικών ή τομάτας 1 ποτήρι 200ml, 0,5
Χυμός φρούτων 100% χυμός χωρίς ζάχαρη 1 ποτήρι 200ml, 1
Χυλοπίτες με βούτυρο και τυρί, 10
Ψάρι αλά σπετσιώτα, 8
Ψάρι πανέ μη προτηγανισμένο 100γρ., 2
Ψάρι πανέ προτηγανισμένο 100γρ., 4
Ψάρια πλακί, 9,5
Ψάρι τηγανιτό 10
Ψαροκροκέτες τηγανιτές 50γρ., 4,5
Ψωμί άζυμο 1 μερίδα 30γρ., 1,5
Ψωμί άσπρο 50γρ., 2
Ψωμί βιενουά 50γρ., 2,5
Ψωμί διαίτης με ή χωρίς γλουτένη 50γρ., 2
Ψωμί επτάσπορο 50γρ., 2,5
Ψωμί με γάλα τυποποιημένο 40γρ., 3
Ψωμί με μπαχαρικά 1 φέτα 20γρ., 1
Ψωμί με πίτουρο 50γρ., 2,5
Ψωμί μπακέτα το 1/5, 2
Ψωμί μπριός 1 φέτα 20γρ., 1
Ψωμί σίκαλης 50γρ., 2
Ψωμί τοστ 1 φέτα 20γρ., 1
Ψωμί φρυγανισμένο 1 φέτα 20γρ., 1
Ψωμί χάμπουργκερ 1 μικρό 50γρ., 3
Ψωμί χάμπουργκερ 1 μεγάλο 80γρ., 4,5
Ψωμί χωριάτικο 50γρ., 2
Ψωμί ψίχα 1 φέτα 20γρ., 1

----------


## ANNEZINA

ΚΑΛΑ ΦΙΛΕΝΑΔΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ
ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ
ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ
ΚΕΕP GOING

----------


## gkate

καλησπερα σε ολους, κι εγω καινουρια στην παρεα.Ξεκιναω κι εγω σημερα την προσπαθεια και βλεπουμε!! Fwfouli ευχαριστουμε για το post. Ευχομαι σε ολους καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια τους!Παντως θα μπαινω καθε μερα για να λεμε τα νεα και για υποστηριξη!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σε όλους!!!!
πολύ χαίρομαι που η παρέα μεγαλώνει ακόμη πιο πολύ και ολοένα και περισσότερα μέλη έχουν την πρόθεση να ακολουθήσουν την διατροφή ww!!! σας εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και ειλικρινά πιστεύω πως θα πετύχετε το στόχο σας εύκολα, χωρίς στερήσεις και πολύ ευχάριστα! Επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή για μένα και η ζυγαριά επιτέλους άρχισε να δείχνει ακόμη πιο κάτω, βοηθώντας με να νιώθω μεγάλη ικανοποίηση! ο πρώτος στόχος (78.300) έχει ήδη επιτευχθεί και συνεχίζουμε για τον δεύτερο για τα 70.5. όλα καλά πάνε λοιπόν και ελπίζω μέχρι τις γιορτές να έχω φτάσει και τον δεύτερο στόχο! Κορίτσια, βάλτε τικεράκι για να μπορείτε εύκολα να παρατηρείτε την αλλαγή βάρους!!!! περιμένω νέα σας!!!!!
Αμαλία, γλυκιά μου Αμαλία, που χάθηκες πάλι???? όλα καλά????
Π-κ, σήμερα είναι επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος και για σένα ε????? για πες, πως πήγε???? θα περιμένω τις εξελίξεις!
Μα, που πήγατε όλοι σας????
Λοιπόν, να σας πω ακόμη πως έφερα μαζί μου σήμερα φασολάκια και φέτα καθώς και ψωμί για μεσημεριανό στη δουλειά επομένως έχουμε για μενα: 11 πόντους από το μεσημεριανό και μου μένουν άλλοι 9 μέχρι το κλείσιμο της μέρας!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους σας και εύχομαι στα νέα μέλη τα καλύτερα!!!!!!!!!!!!
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!

----------


## gkate

Καλημερα κι ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα! Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε για χθες
Πρωι- Μισο κομματι κοτοπιτα 4
Μεσημερι-Σπανακορυζο 6,φετα(σπιρτοκουτο) 2,σαλατα πατζαρι 1
Σνακ- 2 ρυζογκοφρετες 0,5
Βραδυ- ομελετα (2 αυγα,πιπεριες, μανιταρια,φρεσκο κρεμυδακι) 4,φετα ψωμι 2,σαλατα λαχανο 1
Να μη ξεχασω τα γαλατακια για τον καφε 0,5. Συνολο ποντων 21, μια χαρα! Τα λεμε αυριο παλι με την καταγραφη!

----------


## fwfouli

kalispera kai apo mena se olous sas

----------


## gkate

Καλησπέρα, μπήκα να δοκιμάσω το ticker-άκι μου

----------


## funny.smile

καλημερα και απο μενα.δεν εγραφα αυτες τις μερες γιατι εχω ενα τρομερο κρυωμα (συναχι-βηχα-πονοκεφαλο).το μονο καλο στην ολη υποθεση ειναι οτι δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα φαγωσιμο.επομενως απο ποντους εχω πολλους υπολοιπους.ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα

----------


## funny.smile

καλημερα και παλι .το κρυωμα σιγα σιγα φευγει και μαζι του εφυγε και 1 κιλο(κατι ειναι και αυτο).ο συνδιασμος κρυωμα και κοκκινη εισβολη με εριξε για τα καλα στο κρεββατι.ελπιζω το σκ να γινω τελειως καλα και την δευτερα να μπω στο προγραμμα μου κανονικα. καλο σαββατοκυριακο σε ολους

----------


## p_k

funny.smile, περαστικά και συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια του κιλού! 
Μετά από αρκετό καιρό, επανέρχομαι κι εγώ και γράφω εδώ, αν και βλέπω ψιλοεγκατάλειψη να επικρατεί στο τόπικ... έχουν χαθεί τακτικοί πόστερς και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί... Εντάξει, είναι και οι δουλειές, οι υποχρεώσεις και τα γνωστά αλλά μια επαφή θα πρέπει να την κρατάμε, έτσι πιστεύω.
Η ενθάρρυνση και η υποστήριξη με βοήθησε να χάσω τα κιλά και τώρα είμαι σε ένα σημείο κομβικό θα έλεγα: μετά από 8 μήνες διατήρησης του κανονικού βάρους, έκανα κάποιες παρασπονδίες και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να βάλω 4-5 κιλά. Δεν φαίνονται επάνω μου, όλοι έτσι μου λένε, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να επανέλθω στα 103 κιλά...
Χθες ζυγίστηκα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν 83,6 κιλά, με στόχο μου τα 78 και περιθώριο συν 2 κιλά το πολύ σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα των WW.
Μιλάμε επομένως για μια απώλεια των 3,5 με 5 κιλών και νομίζω ήρθε η στιγμή να κάνω μια μικρή προσπάθεια.
ʼλλαξα την ημέρα ζυγίσματος και πλέον είναι το Σάββατο.
Θα τα λέμε θέλω να πιστεύω τακτικά, γιατί η επικοινωνία είναι το παν.
Καλή επιτυχία και καλή δύναμη σε όλους και όλες!!!
Να έχουμε μια καλή και δημιουργική εβδομάδα!

----------


## LIDA_ed

Καλή επιτυχία p_k !
Μια χαρά θα τα ξανακαταφέρεις!
Εσύ είσαι δυνατός!

----------


## funny.smile

ε! που πηγατε ολοι ? δεν πιστευω να σας κολλησα? p_k ειμαι σιγουρη πως μπορεις να τα καταφερεις

----------


## p_k

Εδώ είμαι!
Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια και την ενθάρρυνση!
Τελικά άκυρη η αλλαγή της ημέρας ζυγίσματος. Παραμένω στην Τρίτη, μια και έτσι ξεκίνησα το Μάιο του 2008.
Σήμερα λοιπόν ζυγίστηκα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αναμενόμενο, δεδομένου του ότι οι παρασπονδίες ήταν πάρα μα πάρα πολλές... 84,4 κιλά.
Δεδομένη όμως είναι και η απόφαση να επιστρέψω στα 78 κιλά, όσο ακόμη είναι νωρίς και δεν πάρουμε την ανιούσα!
Νέο ξεκίνημα λοιπόν σήμερα!  :Smile:

----------


## LIDA_ed

p_k πάμε μαζί!
Είμαστε στα ίδια ακριβώς κιλά (τι ντροπή για μένα που είμαι και γυναίκα...).
Τα 78 υπολογίζεις να τα φτάσεις κατά τα Χριστούγεννα?

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> p_k πάμε μαζί!
> Είμαστε στα ίδια ακριβώς κιλά (τι ντροπή για μένα που είμαι και γυναίκα...).
> Τα 78 υπολογίζεις να τα φτάσεις κατά τα Χριστούγεννα?


Όπως έκανα και στην απώλεια των 25 κιλών, δεν βάζω προθεσμίες. Οπότε προχωράμε, εφαρμόζουμε πιστά το πρόγραμμα και η απώλεια θα έρθει! Και φυσικά δεν είναι καθόλου ντροπή που είσαι στα ίδια κιλά, μη λες τέτοια πράγματα!  :Smile: 
Το παν είναι η απόφαση και βλέπω ότι είσαι αποφασισμένη!
Πάμε δυναμικά!

----------


## LIDA_ed

έτσι είναι p_k, όπως τα λες, ας έρθει και ας είναι όποτε.
Εγώ πάντως έχω ένα στόχο κρυφά μέσα μου (θα είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη αν θα γίνει) εκεί κατά τα Χριστούγεννα να φύγει το 8 από μπροστά μου..

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by LIDA_
> Εγώ πάντως έχω ένα στόχο κρυφά μέσα μου (θα είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη αν θα γίνει) εκεί κατά τα Χριστούγεννα να φύγει το 8 από μπροστά μου..


Σου το εύχομαι ολόψυχα!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

Εδώ είμαι κι εγώ! Στον αγώνα ! (της ζυγαριάς) Καλώς σας βρίσκω όλους. Θα είμαι κι εγώ μαζί σας, να πέρνω κουράγιο για να φύγουν τα κιλά.
Ξέχασα να σας πώ οτι είμαι 74 κιλά , ύψος 1.65. Ο πρώτος στόχος μου είναι τα 65 κιλα και ο απώτερος τα 60.
Τι λέτε θα τα καταφέρω με τη ww? Εχω ακούσει και διαβάσει τόσα πολλά και είμαι αρκετά αισιόδοξη, αλλά σίγουρα η βοήθεια που προσφέρετε ο ένας στον άλλο το κάνει ακόμα ευκολότερο. 

Είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένη βέβαια και δε ξέρω από που να αρχίσω, αλλά με μια μικρή έρευνα που έκανα στο φόρουμ, βρήκα οτι πρέπει να καταναλώνω 22 πόντους την ημέρα . Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρουμε όλοι μαζί.

Να είστε όλοι καλά  :Smile:

----------


## ninaki_ed

Καλημέρα και από μένα, 

Παρόλο που σας παρακολουθώ καιό τώρα, τώρα πήρα το θάρρος να σας γράψω....

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην ζωή μου έχω κάνει πολλές μ... αλλά τώρα πια προσπάθω να τα καταφέρω με το σύστημα των ww μιας και θέλω να παντρευτώ σύντομα και να κάνω οικογένεια και δεν θέλω να είμαι πια ένας δυστυχισμένος άνθρωπος.

Είχα περάσει το στάδιο της βουλιμίας και μετά του βασανιστηρίου της χημικής δίαιτας( όταν σταμάτησα τα επεισόδια πήρα όλα τα κιλά που είχα χάσει). 

Τώρα προσπαθώ να χάσω τα κιλα μου αργά αν και η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω πρόβλημα στο να ακολουθώ πιστα μια δίαιτα.....

Τέλος πάντων, αρκετά σας ζάλισα πρωινιάτικα.....

----------


## funny.smile

καλημερα σε ολουσ και καλο μηνα.σημερα ειναι ιδανικη μερα για να ξκινησουμε ολοι το προγραμμα μας (αρχη εβδομαδας-μηνα) αντε λοιπον για τον στοχο των χριστουγεννων.μακαρι να μπορεσω να δω την πρωτοχρονια το 7 μπροστα αλλα και το 82 να δω δεν με χαλαει.

----------


## Lily_ed

καλή επιτυχία σε όλες μας κορίτσια!

χμμ... τα Χριστούγεννα καλά θα ήταν να έχω φτάσει τα 65, δεν ξέρω τι να πώ...

Εχω μια εβδομάδα που κάνω τη δίαιτα, και αύριο ζυγίζομαι.
Για να δούμε πώς θα πάω. Η αλήθεια είναι πώς δεν έχω ξανακάνει αυτή τη δίαιτα ποτέ, παρόλο που έχω δοκιμάσει σχεδόν ότι κυκλοφορεί απο δίαιτες. Σε διαιτολόγο έχω πάει, δεν με βοήθησε αρκετα και τα παράτησα.

Από 85 κιλά που ήμουν έφτασα τα 74 κάνοντας την Ατκινς όμως παρόλο που 'εχασα 11 κιλά η δίαιτα αυτή με κούρασε πολύ. Μου έλειψαν πάρα πολλά πράγματα, έτσι αποφασισα να ξεκινησω ww και τώρα συμπληρώνω την πρώτη εβδομάδα.
Από ποικιλία τροφών είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη , είχα βαρεθεί τις πολλές πρωτείνες. Τώρα είμαι καλύτερα, αρκεί και η ζυγαριά μουνα είναι καλύτερα, χε χε χε

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες!
Μια πολύ δύσκολη διατροφικά περίοδος για εμένα (ο τελευταίος μήνας), φαίνεται ότι έληξε. Ήταν ένα διάστημα κατά το οποίο ξέφυγα εντελώς από τις αρχές της συντήρησης και της υγιεινής διατροφής και έτρωγα τα πάντα (σχεδόν τα πάντα...), τις πιο ακατάλληλες ώρες και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες.
Σήμερα ξύπνησα όμως ευδιάθετος και αποφασισμένος να μην επιτρέψω άλλες τέτοιου είδους παρεκτροπές, καθώς δεν έχασα 25 κιλά για να τα ξαναβάλω...
Σήμερα λοιπόν, νιώθω ότι έχω τον έλεγχο και παίρνω την κατάσταση στα χέρια μου. Ξαναρχίζω το πρόγραμμα, με σκοπό να φτάσω πάλι κοντά στα 78.
Η ζυγαριά έδειξε 84,7 κιλά και ξεκινάμε!
Πού είναι όμως οι υπόλοιποι/ες εδώ μέσα;
Γιατί εξαφανιστήκαμε από το φόρουμ;
Να ευχηθώ επίσης καλή επιτυχία σε όσους και όσες ξεκινούν τώρα!

----------


## funny.smile

καλημερα .σημερα ειναι πλεον και για μενα ημερα ζυγισματος .91,2 εδειξε το πρωι η ζυγαρια.ελπιζω σε μια-δυο εβδομαδες να φτασω παλι στο τικερακι μου .

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πολύ χαίρομαι να βλέπω ζωή εδώ μέσα!Καινούρια μέλη παρατηρώ...κάποιες Αμαλίες δε βρίσκω,
κάτι αστεράκια κλπ,να'τος κι ο Ρωμαίος μου να σουλατσάρει εδώ μέσα,να κι η μεγάλη επιστροφή του p_k!
Είμαι σίγουρη πως δε σου φαίνονται τα κιλάκια,αλλά πολύ καλά κάνεις και παίρνεις τα μέτρα σου εγκαίρως,
πριν χαλαρώσουμε εντελώς κι απαιτείται μετά πάλι υπερπροσπάθεια...Μ'αρέσει που σε ακούω ψύχραιμο!
Αλήθεια,τι ζώδιο είσαι;Ανεβάζεις τονους ποτέ;Δε μπορώ να σε φανταστώ...Δεν είμαι άνθρωπος!Ξέφυγα πάλι...
ʼντε,τώρα μένει να επιστρέψει κι η Νεφελομπουμπούκα μου!Αλλά πού....Τέλος πάντων...
Καλή δύναμη στις προσπάθειες σας,παιδιά!Η ομάδα εδώ είναι το καμάρι μας!Πολύ δυνατή!
Κι έτσι θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε να σας βλέπουμε!Ισχύς εν τη ενώσει!
Έλα,τώρα που γυρίζει,λέμεεεεε!(όπως έλεγε κάποια κάπου κάποτε....)

----------


## p_k

Καλώς τη NADINE! 
Μπορεί όπως λες τα κιλά να μη φαίνονται, αλλά αν συνέχιζα με το ρυθμό του τελευταίου μήνα θα φαίνονταν, να είσαι σίγουρη γι' αυτό!
Τώρα σχετικά με το αν ανεβάζω τόνους, ναι. Ανάλογα με την περίσταση και την αιτία όμως, όχι αναιτιολόγητα, τουλάχιστον έτσι πιστεύω.
Πάμε στο ζώδιο τώρα, που είναι ΙΧΘΕΙΣ.
Αλήθεια, έχει καμιά σημασία;  :Smile: 
Όσον αφορά το πρόγραμμα, χθες ήταν μια σχετικά καλή μέρα.
Η αρχή έγινε και σήμερα θα συνεχίσω με φουλ ρυθμούς.
Καλημέρα σας!

----------


## Lily_ed

Εδώ και 2 ημέρες τα έχω κάνει θάλασσα! Κάτι με πιάνει το βράδυ και τα διαλύω όλα ενώ όλη μέρα τα πηγαίνω μια χαρά. Είμαι ΕΞΑΛΛΗ!
αντί 22 πόντους σήμερα πάλι, έφτασα 26! το ίδιο και χθές. Τίποτα δε θα χάσω αυτή την έβδομάδα  :Frown:

----------


## funny.smile

μην απελπιζεσαι.ολοι το εχουμε παθει αυτο και θα το ξαναπαθουμε.προσπαθησε να κερδισεις τους χαμενους αυτους ποντους με μια ωρα περπατημα η οτι αλλο σε ευχαριστει.σημερα αντι να φας 22 π προσπαθησε να παρεις 20 ετσι εχεις -2 π και το ιδιο και αυριο.ετσι τους παραπανω ποντους που ειχες καταναλωσει τους επεστρεψες.
πρεπει μου φαινεται να αρχισουμε να γραφουμε το τι τρωμε.και εγω το λεω συνεχεια και δεν το κανω.λοιπον απο σημερα αρχιζω.
πρωι 1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ με λιγο βουτυρο και μελι + καφε
2.5 π

----------


## p_k

Lily, αυτό ακριβώς συνέβαινε και με μένα πριν αρχίσω το πρόγραμμα. Μιλάμε για τρομερή λαιμαργία εκεί κατά τις 11 η ώρα το βράδυ, δηλαδή τη χειότερη ώρα.
Μην απελπίζεσαι, μην υποχωρείς, καλά σου λέει και η fummy.smile. Τα πάντα είναι θέμα μυαλού.
Να επιμένεις και το μυαλό θα προγραμματιστεί, είναι θέμα χρόνου.
Επίσης προσπάθησε να απασχολείσαι με κάτι τις επικίνδυνες ώρες, για να ξεχνιέσαι. Πίνε νερό ή φάε ένα μήλο ή άφησε 2-3 πόντους για το βράδυ, για να φας πχ. μια μπάρα δημητριακών ή 1 παξιμάδι με 1 φέτα τυρί, σκέψου και πολλά μπορείς να βρεις.
Γράφετε σε ημερολόγιο ή και εδώ τι τρώτε. Βοηθάει πολύ στον έλεγχο.
Καλημέρα και καλή δύναμη!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Το πρόγραμμα προχωράει πολύ καλά.
Ας γράψω τι έφαγα μέχρι τώρα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 μεγάλο κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης
30 γρ. γκούντα
25 γρ. ζαμπόν 0% - 3% λιπαπά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

ΣΝΑΚ

1 κεσεδάκι γιαούρτι 1% με φρούτα

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

100 γρ. φιλέτο κότας
1 μικρή βραστή πατάτα
Σαλάτα λάχανο με 2 κ.γ. ελαιόλαδο
1/2 ποτήρι μπύρα

ΑΠΟΓ. ΣΝΑΚ

1 μπάρα δημητριακών

Όλα αυτά ήταν 22,5 πόντοι, άρα μου μένουν για το βράδυ 5,5 πόντοι. 
Τέλεια!

----------


## Lily_ed

Μπράβο funny smile, το ίδιο και σε σένα p_k , προχωράτε γερά και μακάρι να με τραβήξετε και εμένα μαζί σας.

Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω για τη συμπαράσταση, ειλικρινά είναι ανεκτίμητη. Νά που σήμερα φαίνεται οτι μέχρι στιγμής τα έχω καταφέρει κι εγώ!  :Smile: 

τι έφαγα σήμερα

γιαούρτι + μήλο + 1 κουτ. μέλι

πένες με παρμεζάνα και σάλτσα ( εδώ θέλω να ρωτήσω , ισχύει το απεριόριστο με 4 πόντους έτσι?)
λάχανο σαλάτα + 1 κουτ. λάδι

πορτοκαλάδα, μπάρα (απόγευμα)

βράδυ, γάλα με δημητριακά μόλις τώρα. Σύνολο 19 πόντοι μέχρι τώρα

Ελπίζω να μη με ξαναπιάσει η βραδυνή κρίση άν και έχω ακόμη 3 πόντους, το θέμα είναι να συνηθίσω να μη τρώω ξανά μετά το βραδυνό.
Ελπίζω με αυτούς τους πόντους και άλλους 3 αύριο, να ισοφαρίσω τις ατασθαλίες μου.

Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σε όλους μας παιδιά, και καλό Σ/Κ

Φιλιά
Λίλυ

----------


## funny.smile

τελικα η ομαδα των ww εχει μενει πολυ πισω.ελπιζω τουλαχιστον καποιοι να διατηρουν το προγραμμα και ας μην το γραφουν.εγω δεν μπορω να πω πως τα πηγα καλα ολη την εβδομαδα (ειδικα χτες τα ρημαξα ολα) πρεπει να αρχισω να γραφω ξανα το τι τρωω (με βοηθαει αφανταστα) .ειμαστε πλεον στην τελικη ευθεια για τα χριστουγεννα κατι πρεπει να γινει. παμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεε λοιποοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοον

----------


## mtsek85

μπορει να εχω διαβασει το κομματι αυτο, αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως πως δουλευει το WW.....

Από που εχετε βρει αυτη τη διατροφή? και πως υπολογιζεται?
Σα το θερμιδομετρητη ειναι η ολη φαση???

Αχ τα Χριστουγεννα ερχονται... και αρχιζω να απογοητευομαι.... 1μηνα τι να προλαβω να κανω... χαλια....  :Frown:

----------


## funny.smile

αναλογα με καποια στοιχεια σου (δηλ.κιλα,ηλικια.υψος.φυλο κτλ) υπολογιζεις ποσους ποντους μπορεις να καταναλωσεις ημερησιως με σκοπο να αδυνατισεις η αργοτερα για συντηρηση.μετα υπαρχει ενα πινακας (αλφαβητικος ) που σου εξηγει τους ποντους απο καθε γευμα σου η γλυκο (πχ μπαρα δημητριακων με σοκολατα 2 π) .για οτι ερωτηση θελεις ειμαστε ολοι εδω για να σε βοηθησουμε .καλη αρχη . α και μην ξεχνας πως το προγραμμα των ww δεν σε περιοριζει σε κανενα φαγητο μπορεις να φας τα παντα

----------


## mtsek85

εχετε δει αποτελεσμα με αυτο τον τροπο αδυνατισματος - συντηρηση?

ειναι δλδ κατι αναλογο με τον κλασικο θερμιδομετρητη δλδ....

δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν μου ταιριαζει, για την ωρα εχω κοψει τα περιτα και και θα αρχισω απο Δευτερα το κοτοπουλο να αποτοξινωθω λιγο...

για οτι νεοτερο θα ενημερωνω σχετικα  :Smile:

----------


## Lily_ed

Τι γίνεται εδώ? πολύ ερημιά έπεσε! 
Είναι κανείς εδώ ??

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!
Τι κάνετε; όλα καλά; 
Λοιπόν... το συγκεκριμένο τόπικ εχει να ενημερωθεί από τις 25/11, εδώ και 20 μέρες δηλαδή...
Το προσπερνάω και μπαίνω κατευθείαν στο θέμα:
Μετά από ένα πολύ επιτυχημένο 9μηνο, κατάφερα να χάσω 25 κιλά και να κατεβώ από τα 103 στα 78. Μέχρι τα 80 (συν 2 κιλά δηλαδή), είχα το περιθώριο.
Για 6 περίπου μήνες διατήρησα το βάρος μου, μετά το Σεπτέμβριο όμως, άρχισε η ανηφόρα και φυσικά αποκλειστικός υπεύθυνος είμαι εγώ που άρχισα να τρώω πολύ, ακατάστατα, στις πιο λάθος ώρες, τις πιο λάθος τροφές.
Απορούσα με τον εαυτό μου, μια και γενικά είμαι πολύ πειθαρχημένο και προγραμματισμένο άτομο, αλλά ως γνωστόν με τις απορίες δεν γίνεται δουλειά. Χρειάζεται απόφαση.
Να μην τα πολυλέω, έφτασα το προηγούμενο Σάββατο να ζυγίζω 89,5 κιλά... Ναι, ναι...
Και τότε έγινε το κλικ που λέμε, πάρθηκε η απόφαση και να' μαι πάλι κανονικά στο πρόγραμμα, γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνετε αν πάμε και στη δεκάδα του 9, τα πράγματα θα δυσκολέψουν πολύ.
Ξεκίνημα λοιπόν το προηγούμενο Σάββατο, ημέρα ζυγίσματος πλέον αυτή και για να δούμε τι θα δούμε!
Εύχομαι να είστε όλοι και όλες καλά και να γράφουμε εδώ μέσα, γιατί ξεχαστήκαμε.
Πολλές φορές οι υποχρεώσεις είναι τέτοιες και τόσες που δε μας το επιτρέπουν, αλλά χρειαζόμαστε την υποστήριξη και τη βοήθεια.
Και πάλι καλημέρα!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί για τοστ
με 30 γρ. γκούντα
και 1 φέτα ζαμπόν light
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
20 γρ. σοκολάτα

μέχρι τώρα 11,5 πόντοι, υπόλοιπο για σήμερα 16,5 πόντοι

----------


## maraki60

Γεια χαρά παιδιά. Είμαι καινούρια στην παρέα. Δεν έχω ιδέα πώς λειτουργεί το σύστημα αλλά το βρίσκω πολυ ενδιαφέρον μιας και κάνω γουέιτ γουότσερς. Βρίσκομαι στην Αυστραλία.

----------


## funny.smile

καλως ηρθες λοιπον στην παρεα μας.πες μας για σενα,το προγραμμα αυτο σε βοηθαει καθολου?

----------


## NADINE_ed

maraki60 από τη μακρινή για μας Αυστραλία,καλώς μας ήρθες!
Το σύστημα λειτουργεί όπως το χρειάζεσαι και σε βοηθάει.
Κάποιοι καταγράφουν τους καθημερινούς τους πόντους,
άλλοι τις δυσκολίες και τα συναισθήματα τους,άλλοι απλά
κάνουν παρεούλα,κάποιοι χρειάζονται στήριξη τη δύσκολη στιγμή...
Ό,τι κι αν εσύ ψάχνεις,ελπίζω κοντά μας να το βρεις!Εδώ είμαστε!
Καλή συνέχιση της προσπάθειας σου και καλά αποτελέσματα!Φιλιά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

p_k,όντως το καμάρι μας το τόπικ αυτό έχει χάσει τις παλιές του δόξες
και είναι πολύ στενάχωρο και για μένα να μην το βλέπω στα σημερινά μηνύματα.
Έφυγε η Νεφελομπουμπούκα μου,ψιλοχάθηκες κι εσύ,η Αμαλία,το αστεράκι μας...
Όλα τα γουεϊτγουοτσεράκια μας,η περίφημη ομάδα WW!Ελπίζω να μη συνεχιστεί!
Βέβαια,θα προτιμούσα να μην επανερχόσουν για απώλεια,αλλά για παρεούλα μόνο,
ωστόσο χαίρομαι την ηρεμία και την θετικότητα,με τις οποίες αντιμετωπίζεις το θέμα!
Έχεις βέβαια μέρες να καταγράψεις τους πόντους σου...ίσως νιώθεις μόνος εδώ...
Έχεις ωστόσο τη δύναμη,να φέρεις και πάλι ζωή στ'αγαπημένο στέκι.Κι όπως έλεγε
κι η παλιολουλού μου: "έλα!πάμε!τώρα,που γυρίζει,λέμεεεεεεεε"!!!!! Αφήνω φιλιά
και Χριστουγεννιάτικες ευχές για υπέροχες στιγμές κοντά σ'όσους αγαπάμε!

----------


## p_k

NADINE, ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και για τις υπέροχες ευχές!!!
ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ, να περάσετε τέλεια και να γράφουμε όλοι συχνότερα!!!
Για το νέο έτος δεν εύχομαι ακόμη, καθώς έχουμε μέρες και θα τα λέμε από εδώ!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γουεϊτγουοτσεράκια μου αποσυντονισμένα,μπήκε το 2010,ξυπνήστεεεε!
Πολύ καλή μας χρονιά με αποδοτικούς πόντους και μόνιμα αδυνατίσματα!
Με υγεία και αγάπη,με κάθε μέλλοντα στόχο κεκτημένο και πολλά χαμόγελα ικανοποίησης!
Έλα,ν'ανεβαίνουμεεεεεεε!Τώ α που γυρίζει,λέμεεεεεεεε!!Παλιο ουλού,ακούς;Χάιντε κι εσύ!

----------


## p_k

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, με αγάπη, αισοδοξία, χαρά, ευτυχία και πάνω απ' όλα υγεία, το πολυτιμότερο αγαθό.
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ στους στόχους σας, ευχές για σωστό και μόνιμο αδυνάτισμα.
Λοιπόν φίλες και φίλοι του τόπικ αυτού (και όχι μόνο), η ιστορία μου είναι σε πολλούς γνωστή. Περιληπτικά, αρχίζοντας από το Μάιο του 2008 και καταλήγοντας στο Φεβρουάριο του 09, κατάφερα να χάσω με το πρόγραμμα των WW, 25 ολόκληρα κιλά. Απο 103 πήγα στα 78.
Τα διατήρησα για ένα εξάμηνο και μετά άρχισαν οι βλακείες. Όπου βλακείες εννοώ έφοδοι στα ντουλάπια και στο ψυγείο από το απόγευμα και μετά, μέχρι αργά το βράδυ...
Το αποτέλεσμα μπορείτε να το φανταστείτε, δεν θέλει και πολλή σκέψη: ένα μέρος των κιλών επανήλθε και τώρα θα πρέπει να ζυγίζω κοντά στα 91 κιλά...
Το να αναζητούμε όμως τις αιτίες και να μεμψιμοιρούμε χωρίς να κάνουμε κάτι, δεν είναι λύση. Ό,τι έγινε έγινε. Επειδή έχω μπει σ' ενα φαύλο κύκλο και εκεί που ξεκινάω το πρόγραμμα κάτι συμβαίνει και το σταματάω, τρώω ακατάστατα για 1 βδομάδα, ξαναρχίζω, ξανασταματάω κλπ κλπ και τα κιλά συνεχώς ανεβαίνουν, παίρνω ξανά την απόφαση και από αύριο αρχίζω την εφαρμογή του προγράμματος. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, σε 2-3 μήνες θα ξαναφτάσω τα 103 και όπως καταλαβαίνετε τα πράγματα σ' εκείνο το επίπεδο θα δυσκολέψουν πολύ...
Πρώτη κίνηση λοιπόν αύριο είναι το ζύγισμα το πρωί και φουλ στο πρόγραμμα.
Αυτά προς το παρόν...
Ες αύριον τα σπουδαία.
Καλή μου αρχή!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ, με αγάπη, αισοδοξία, χαρά, ευτυχία και πάνω απ' όλα υγεία, το πολυτιμότερο αγαθό.
> ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ στους στόχους σας, ευχές για σωστό και μόνιμο αδυνάτισμα.
> Λοιπόν φίλες και φίλοι του τόπικ αυτού (και όχι μόνο), η ιστορία μου είναι σε πολλούς γνωστή. Περιληπτικά, αρχίζοντας από το Μάιο του 2008 και καταλήγοντας στο Φεβρουάριο του 09, κατάφερα να χάσω με το πρόγραμμα των WW, 25 ολόκληρα κιλά. Απο 103 πήγα στα 78.
> Τα διατήρησα για ένα εξάμηνο και μετά άρχισαν οι βλακείες. Όπου βλακείες εννοώ έφοδοι στα ντουλάπια και στο ψυγείο από το απόγευμα και μετά, μέχρι αργά το βράδυ...
> Το αποτέλεσμα μπορείτε να το φανταστείτε, δεν θέλει και πολλή σκέψη: ένα μέρος των κιλών επανήλθε και τώρα θα πρέπει να ζυγίζω κοντά στα 91 κιλά...
> Το να αναζητούμε όμως τις αιτίες και να μεμψιμοιρούμε χωρίς να κάνουμε κάτι, δεν είναι λύση. Ό,τι έγινε έγινε. Επειδή έχω μπει σ' ενα φαύλο κύκλο και εκεί που ξεκινάω το πρόγραμμα κάτι συμβαίνει και το σταματάω, τρώω ακατάστατα για 1 βδομάδα, ξαναρχίζω, ξανασταματάω κλπ κλπ και τα κιλά συνεχώς ανεβαίνουν, παίρνω ξανά την απόφαση και από αύριο αρχίζω την εφαρμογή του προγράμματος. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, σε 2-3 μήνες θα ξαναφτάσω τα 103 και όπως καταλαβαίνετε τα πράγματα σ' εκείνο το επίπεδο θα δυσκολέψουν πολύ...
> Πρώτη κίνηση λοιπόν αύριο είναι το ζύγισμα το πρωί και φουλ στο πρόγραμμα.
> Αυτά προς το παρόν...
> ...


Καλή Χρονιά, και καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι, και ο καινούργιος χρόνος να είναι η τελευταία στάση σου σ' αυτή την πορεία.

'Εχω τρέξει και εγώ σε αυτό το δρόμο, μα τελευταία άλλαξα μονοπάτι, λοξοδρόμησα, χωρίς αυτό σημαίνει οτι κάποια στιγμή δε θα επιστρέψω πίσω, αφού η μέτρηση των πόντων είναι ένας πολύ καλός και σίγουρος τρόπος για σταδιακή απώλεια βάρους.

Συγκεκριμένα σκέφτομαι να συνδυάσω το σύστημα των πόντων
με κάποιους συνδυασμούς τροφών. Το σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά και θα σε ενημερώσω.

Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία αυτή τη φορά και θα είμαι δίπλα σου για οποιαδήποτε συμπαράσταση χρειαστείς

Χρόνια σου πολλά και να χαίρεσαι ότι επιθυμείς ! :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Lily, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Εύχομαι και σ' εσένα το καλύτερο!
Πρέπει να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλο, είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος και δρόμος προς την επιτυχία!
Αύριο θα μπει και το τικεράκι, παράλληλα με την ενημέρωση για το βάρος.

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Το πρωινό ζύγισμα έδειξε 91,7 κιλά.
Ξεκινάμε δυναμικά και σωστά, με στόχο τα 78 κιλά.
Σε λίγο θα ενημερώσω και για το τι έφαγα σήμερα μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## p_k

Υποδειγματική η σημερινή μέρα, με τους πόντους μου ακριβώς 29.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί του τοστ
με 2 κ.γ. μαργαρίνη light
20 γρ. γκούντα
25 γρ. ζαμπόν άπαχο
1 φλ. χυμός πορτοκάλι χ. ζάχαρη
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 πιάτο σούπα μινεστρόνε
Σαλάτα μαρούλι με 1 .γλ. λάδι
60 γρ. τυρί φέτα light
2 φέτες ψωμι τοστ πολύσπορο

ΑΠΟΓ. ΣΝΑΚ

1 γιαουρτάκι 2% με μέλι

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ

1 τοστ με 30 γρ. γκούντα
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

Αυτό κι αν είναι θέληση! 
2/1 ανάμεσα σε τόσους πειρασμούς εσύ να ξεκινάς διατροφή! 

Σίγουρα θα πετύχει αυτή τη φορά γιατί πράγματι το θέλεις πολύ!

Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι, και καλές κατηφοριές  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Lily, να είσαι καλά!  :Smile: 
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενθάρρυνση, μου είναι πολύτιμη!
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω θέληση, αν πω κάτι θα παλέψω για να το κάνω, τον τελευταίο όμως καιρό είχα δυστυχώς αφεθεί.
Το θέμα είναι ότι η αρχή έγινε!

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλησπερα σας.
Μολις σημερα ξεκινησα κι εγω αυτο το προγραμμα. Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω, επειδη το ειδα πιο πανω, σε ενα ενδεικτικο menu, ποσους ποντους εχει το κουλουρι Θεσσαλονικης.
Με βολευει πολυ σαν πρωινο και με χορταινει μαζι με το γιαουρτακι μου.
Ευχαριστω πολυ και καλη μου επιτυχια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Καλησπερα σας.
> Μολις σημερα ξεκινησα κι εγω αυτο το προγραμμα. Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω, επειδη το ειδα πιο πανω, σε ενα ενδεικτικο menu, ποσους ποντους εχει το κουλουρι Θεσσαλονικης.
> Με βολευει πολυ σαν πρωινο και με χορταινει μαζι με το γιαουρτακι μου.
> Ευχαριστω πολυ και καλη μου επιτυχια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Το κουλούρι αυτό δεν είναι παντού το ίδιο, δηλαδή μπορεί να ζυγίζει 60γρ. όμως μου έχει τύχει να ζυγίζει και 50 γρ. αλλά και 80γρ.
Οπότε αφού το ζυγίσεις, θα το υπολογίσεις ανάλογα στην ομάδα του ψωμιού.
Καλή σου επιτυχία

----------


## vasiliki67

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Επειδή συνήιως τα κουλούρια αυτά είναι γύρω στα 75-80 γρ. υπολόγιζέ τα 4 πόντους, όπως λέει το βιβλιαράκι.
Τα μικρά των 50γρ. είναι 2 πόντοι!
Καλή αρχή και καλή επιτυχία Βασιλική!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lily_ed

Με γεια τα τικεράκια μας παιδιά!

----------


## vasiliki67

p_k καλημερα.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορω να προμηθευτω απο καπου αυτο το βιβλιαρακι που αναφερεις.

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!

----------


## vasiliki67

Γιατι χαθηκε το tickeraki μου?.......... σνιφ....σνιφ......

----------


## vasiliki67



----------


## vasiliki67

Κατι δεν κανω σωστα......???

----------


## funny.smile

καλη χρονιαααααααααααααααα
καλη αρχη p_k και απο την αλλη εβδομαδα θα δινω και εγω το καθημερινο μου προγραμμα μπας και ζωντανεψουμε λιγο.
ελα παμε δυναμικα

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!!!
Μπράβο funny.smile! Καλή αρχή εύχομαι και σε σένα! 
Λοιπόν, τα σχετικά με πόντους, βιβλιαράκι κλπ βρίσκονται εδώ:

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326

Τα είχαν βάλει παλιά και περιλαμβάνουν όλες τις λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## funny.smile

αλλος για την βαρκα μαςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## LIDA_ed

p_k
καλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι, καλή αρχή και καλή χρονιά!
Εσένα δεν σε φοβόμαστε, αν πεις κάτι είναι σίγουρο ότι θα το κάνεις!
Καλή αρχή και σε όσους αποφασίσουν να ξεκινήσουν μαζί σου!

----------


## p_k

LIDA, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Σου εύχομαι ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ και καλή επιτυχία στους στόχους σου!

----------


## vasiliki67

Κοριτσια να σας κανω μια ερωτηση.
Το μεσημερι θελω να φαω μια μπριζολα χοιρινη και ρυζακι σκετο.
Ποσα γραμμαρια ρυζι μπορω να φαω και ποσους ποντους ειναι στο συνολο?
Συγνωμη αν σας κουραζω, αλλα ειναι μεχρι να συνηθησω το μετρημα
ευχαριστω!

----------


## vasiliki67

Και πειτε μου, τι κανω λαθος και δεν φαινεται το tickeraki μου?

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Κοριτσια να σας κανω μια ερωτηση.
> Το μεσημερι θελω να φαω μια μπριζολα χοιρινη και ρυζακι σκετο.
> Ποσα γραμμαρια ρυζι μπορω να φαω και ποσους ποντους ειναι στο συνολο?
> Συγνωμη αν σας κουραζω, αλλα ειναι μεχρι να συνηθησω το μετρημα
> ευχαριστω!


vassiliki, πριν ξεκινήσεις πήγαινε στο τόπικ που σου έδωσε ο p_K πιο πάνω, 
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326
εκεί θα βρείς τις απαντήσεις σε όλα τα ερωτήματα σου.
Διάβασε το, και προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις τη λογική των πόντων.
Θα σου λύσει όλες τις απορίες σου.

Τώρα για το τικεράκι, προφανώς έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος, μήπως δεν πάτησες edit profile στο τέλος?

----------


## p_k

Για να φαίνεται το τικεράκι θα πρέπει να το βάλεις στη υπογραφή σου. 
Θα πας στον Πίνακα ελέγχου > Επεξεργασία προφίλ

----------


## vasiliki67

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vasiliki67

χι χι χι χι..... Τα καταφερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Τι κάνετε; όλα καλά;
Τελικά, το πολυπόθητο ξεκίνημα δεν έγινε... 1-2 μέρες εφάρμοσα το πρόγραμμα και μετά μεσολάβησε μια εκδρομή που διέλυσε το πρόγραμμα. Έπεσα πάλι στην παγίδα του να τρώω πολύ μετά τις 9 το βράδυ... και ό,τι να'ναι... Το αποτέλεσμα; Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και είμαι 92,5 κιλά.
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, η κατάσταση έφτασε στο απροχώρητο. Απέχω 10,5 κιλά από τα 103 που ήμουν όταν το Μάιο του 08 ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα.
Παίρνω ένα τεράστιο σφουγγάρι και σβήνω αυτήν την περίοδο, σαν να μην υπήρχε. Ξεκινάω σήμερα κιόλας το πρόγραμμα, με την υπόσχεση στον εαυτό μου να το τηρήσω 100%. 
Θα καταγράφω τα πάντα στο ημερολόγιο και όσο μπορώ θα ενημερώνω και εδώ.

Αρχικό βάρος 92,5
Στόχος τα 78 κιλά
Ημερήσιοι πόντοι 29

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και όλες!  :Smile:

----------


## chrys

Γεια σε ολους-ες! Καλη χρονια με υγεια και ενα βημα πιο κοντα στους στοχους μας!

Ελειψα για πολυ διαστημα απο το forum, βλεπω καποιες απουσιες, νεες παρουσιες..αποτελεσμα του χρονου που περναει και φερνει τις δικες του αλλαγες παντου.Περασα καποιες δυσκολες στιγμες ψυχολογικα..αφιερωθηκα σε λαθος πραγματα, αλλα τελικα καταλαβα κι εμαθα αρκετα, μεσα σ αυτο το διαστημα που απουσιασα . Εχω αρχισει κ βρισκω ξανα το παλιο καλο μου ρυθμο, οχι τοσο για τα κιλα, οσο για την ψυχολογια μου κ τον τροπο που βλεπω τα πραγματα, και το γεγονος οτι ειμαι παλι εδω μου λεει πολλα...Μου λεει πως πρεπει να ασχοληθω παλι με τον εαυτο μου και γτ οχι, και τα κιλα μου! Τα οποια, ευτυχως, δεν αυξηθηκαν δραματικα μεσα σε ολους αυτους τους μηνες που απουσιασα απο το site.Απο σχεδον 75 ειχα φτασει 68.5 και τωρα-σημερα μαλιστα ζυγιστηκα- ειμαι 70 ακριβως.Θελω ξανα να μπω στη διαδικασια να αρχισω να χανω εστω και με αργους ρυθμους.

Ευχομαι σε ολα τα παιδια του forum να διατηρησουν τη δυναμη και τη θεληση τους για κατι καλυτερο, σε σωματικο επειπεδο, αλλα και οπωσδηποτε σε ψυχολογικο.Γτ, κακα τα ψεματα..., χωρις το νου, την ψυχη, να ειναι δυνατα καθε προσπαθεια ειναι δυσκολο να φερει αποτελεσματα. Αποφασιστικοτητα θελει, και βλεμμα μπροστα.

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολα τα κοριτσια κι αγορια!
Καλη χρονια με ενθουσιωδη αποτελεσματα!

----------


## p_k

1η μέρα

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί για τοστ
με 20 γρ. γκούντα
και 25 γρ. ζαμπόν λάιτ
200 ml γάλα 1,5 %
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1/2 μερίδα γιουβαρλάκια
1 φέτα ψωμί
90 γρ. τυρί φέτα λάιτ
10 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος

Μέχρι τώρα 18,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο πόντων για σήμερα 10,5

----------


## Lily_ed

p_k φίλε μου, σα να μη τρώς αρκετές σαλάτες ε? ή κάνω λάθος?
νομίζω οτι θα σε βοηθούσαν να κρατήσεις το μέτρο όμως και θα σε χόρταιναν
οπότε θα είχες διπλό όφελος. 
Αν θέλεις σκέψου το , εγώ προσωπικά το εφαρμόζω
χωρίς καμία δικαιολογία, πρώτα αποφασίζω τη σαλάτα και κατόπιν το κυρίως πιάτο.
Φιλιά
Λίλυ

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Lily_
> p_k φίλε μου, σα να μη τρώς αρκετές σαλάτες ε? ή κάνω λάθος?
> νομίζω οτι θα σε βοηθούσαν να κρατήσεις το μέτρο όμως και θα σε χόρταιναν
> οπότε θα είχες διπλό όφελος. 
> Αν θέλεις σκέψου το , εγώ προσωπικά το εφαρμόζω
> χωρίς καμία δικαιολογία, πρώτα αποφασίζω τη σαλάτα και κατόπιν το κυρίως πιάτο.
> Φιλιά
> Λίλυ


Και όμως Λίλυ, τρώω και παρατρώω σαλάτες, καθώς τα λαχανικά μ' αρέσουν πολύ. Η σημερινή μέρα είναι η εξαίρεση. Και μάλιστα είμαι ο μόνος στην οικογένεια που τρώω φρούτα και λαχανικά και προσπαθώ να πείσω τα παιδια ειδικά να τρώνε.
Αν δεν υπάρχει σαλάτα στο τραπέζι δεν τρώω. Τώρα μάλιστα το χειμώνα κάνω μια ωραία λαχανοσαλάτα με ρίγανη, ξυδάκι και λάδι που χορταίνει πολύ.
Σήμερα πήγα πολύ καλά. Έφαγα για βραδυνό 1 γιαουρτάκι με λίγα δημητριακά και μετά θα φάω 1-2 πορτοκάλια και 1 μήλο.
Καλή αρχή, θα υπάρξει και καλή συνέχεια πιστεύω! Για να δούμε, από εμένα εξαρτάται...

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> 
> 
> Αν δεν υπάρχει σαλάτα στο τραπέζι δεν τρώω. Τώρα μάλιστα το χειμώνα κάνω μια ωραία λαχανοσαλάτα με ρίγανη, ξυδάκι και λάδι που χορταίνει πολύ.
> Σήμερα πήγα πολύ καλά. Έφαγα για βραδυνό 1 γιαουρτάκι με λίγα δημητριακά και μετά θα φάω 1-2 πορτοκάλια και 1 μήλο.
> Καλή αρχή, θα υπάρξει και καλή συνέχεια πιστεύω! Για να δούμε, από εμένα εξαρτάται...


Σίγουρα εξαρτάται από εσένα, και κάτι μου λέει οτι θα το καταφέρεις, η πρωτη μέρα μπορεί να ήταν άσχημη αλλά η πρασπάθεια συνεχίζεται και αυτό είναι το σημαντικό. Οτι δε σταματάμε στις αναποδιές.!




> Αν δεν υπάρχει σαλάτα στο τραπέζι δεν τρώω. Τώρα μάλιστα το χειμώνα κάνω μια ωραία λαχανοσαλάτα με ρίγανη, ξυδάκι και λάδι που χορταίνει πολύ.


ακριβώς το ίδιο κι εγώ, και αυτό με έχει βοηθήσει απίστευτα.

Καλή επιτυχία να έχουμε p_k!

----------


## p_k

Λίλυ, σου εύχομαι ολόθερμα καλή επιτυχία!
Θα το δεις, όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει θέληση και υποστήριξη, όλα γίνονται!

----------


## Bourboulithra

Καλησπέρα παιδια  :Smile: 
Είμαι καινούργια εδώ, σας διαβάζω τρεις μέρες τώρα που έχω ξεκίνησει το πρόγραμμα...Το είχα ακολουθήσει παλιά αλλά οι επισκέψεις μου στα ww δεν κράτησαν. Απο τότε το έχω δοκιμάσει on and off άλλα ποτέ δεν καταφερα να επιμείνω για πολύ.
Πέρσι τέτοια εποχή είχα καταφέρει να χάσω σε 3 μήνες 27 κιλά χωρίς ιδιαίτερη δίαιτα, απλά με μια σχετική μείωση της ποσότητας του φαγητού (παρά το γεγονός οτι είχα αυξήσει αρκετά το αλκοόλ εκείνη την περίοδο), έχοντας όμως απίστευτα καλή διάθεση και βγαίνοντας πολύ έξω. Το τελευταίο εξάμηνο μετά απο ένα διαστήμα τριμήνου που κρατήθηκα σταθερή στα 100 έχω πάρει πάλι την ανηφόρα (όταν η καλη διάθεση φεύγει τα κιλά ερχονται :P) 
Απ' οτι έχει αποδειχθεί στο παρελθόν, με τις κανονικές δίαιτες δεν τα πάω και πολύ καλά και ελπίζω οτι η κουβεντούλα με ανθρώπους που περνάνε το ίδιο ζορι μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο να το αλλάξω αυτό.

Καλή χρονιά και καλή επιτυχία σε όλους  :Smile: 

[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wmHedri/]

----------


## Lily_ed

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρεούλα, πλασματάκι με την καλή διάθεση !
Έχεις το μεγαλύτερο όπλο στα χέρια σου, το χαμόγελο σου, και πιστεύω
οτι θα κατακτήσεις πάλι στόχο σου και ακόμη καλύτερα!

Εμείς θα είμαστε όλοι εδώ να σε ακούμε, να μας ακούς και να μοιραζόμαστε
τους προβληματισμούς και τα λάθη μας. Έτσι θα τα καταφέρουμε! 
Να είσαι καλά και να έχεις μια θαυμάσια αξέχαστη χρονιά!  :Smile: 

*chrys*
και πολύ καλά έκανες που γύρισες πίσω, χαίρομαι που θα είμαστε περισσότεροι και σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία, και μια υπέροχη νέα χρονιά !

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Η μέρα σήμερα από διατροφικής απόψεως κυλάει υπέροχα!
Συμπλήρωσα τους 29 πόντους μου και μου έμειναν φρουτάκια για τη συέχεια!!!
Καλωσήρθες bourboulithra και καλή σου επιτυχία!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλώς την άσωτη chrys μας,που επέστρεψε,σοφότερη και πλουσιότερη σε εμπειρίες
κι όχι κιλάκια!Μπράβο,κοριτσάκι!Σ  ακούω ψύχραιμη κι αποφασισμένη για τα καλύτερα σου
και δε σε φοβάμαι καθόλου!Αφήνουμε πίσω τ'αρνητικά και κρατάμε μόνο ό,τι μας δίδαξαν!

Να καλωσορίσω και τη μπουρμπουλίθρα μας με το σαγηνευτικό βλέμμα,το καρφωμένο στα 80.
Εύχομαι από καρδιάς να πετύχεις τον στόχο σου και προπαντός να ισορροπήσεις τη διατροφή σου,
ανεξαρτήτου διάθεσης...Μακάρι βέβαια να μείνει χαλασμένο το κουμπί της στο on!Τα παιδιά εδώ
(όπως άλλωστε θα παρατήρησες)βοηθιούνται να καταγράφουν τους ημερίσιους τους πόντους.
Εσύ βέβαια θα κάνεις ό,τι κρίνεις πως λειτουργεί πιο βοηθητικά για σένα!Δεν είσαι χθεσινή!
Τα έχεις καταφέρει μια χαρά και στο παρελθόν άλλωστε...

P_k, γερά με τσαμπουκά!Ξέρεις εσύ!Πάμε για θρίαμβο νούμερο 2!Δεν πτοούμαστε!Είναι μόνο νούμερα!

Καλή δύναμη σε όλους,παιδιά,στις προσπάθειες σας!ʼντε,να ζωντανέψει και πάλι ο χώρος αυτός!
Τι καλά να επέστρεφε κι η Αμαλίτσα μας κι η Παλιολουλού μου και τ'άλλα γουεϊτγουοτσεράκια μας!

----------


## Bourboulithra

Σας ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα  :Smile: 

Η καταγραφή των ημερισίων πόντων εδώ αν δεν είναι βαρετή ως ανάγνωσμα για τα υπόλοιπα μελη νομίζω οτι θα με βοηθήσει (εξάλλου το κακόμοιρο το τετραδιάκι που ξεκίνησα ούτε μπράβο μπόρει να πεί ούτε να με συμβουλέψει αν κάνω κατι λάθος  :Smile:  ) 
Λοιπόν ξεκινώ.
Το όριο μου είναι 23 πόντοι ημερισίως και ειναι η τρίτη μέρα (1η: 19, 2η: 22)


Σήμερα

---Καφες με μια κσ μελι και 1 φλ αποβ. γαλα - 3π

---Αραβικη πιτα με μια φετα εμενταλ λαιτ και ντοματα - 5π

---1 μηλο (αυτο τελικα το μετραμε η οχι?) - 1π

---Σαλατα (λαχανο με ξυδι και μπαχαρικα) - 0π

---Σαλατα (λαχανο, μαρουλι, καροτο, πιπερια, 3 κγ μαγιονεζα, δυο καλαμακια κοτοπουλο) - 13π 

Σύνολο: 22π

Καλό βράδυ  :Smile: 

[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wZMLd5u/]

----------


## chrys

Χαχαχα Nadine!!! Μου αρεσε το "άσωτη"!! Νασαι καλα, σ ευχαριστω για την υποδοχη!

Ετσι ετσι...πισω τα αρνητικα και παμε μπροστα και παλι!

Καλη χρονια ευχομαι, ισως οχι με ΟΛΑ οσα ποθεις, αλλα τουλαχιστον λιγα απο αυτα!
Και πανω απ ολα, υγεια!!
Εισαι γλυκυτατη και με φοβερο μα φοβερο χιουμορ!

----------


## badgirl

γεια σας παιδια, καιρο το γυροφερνω το θεμα σας, σκεφτομαι να κανω ενα συνδιασμο βραδυνης νηστειας (δηλαδη μετα απο καποια ωρα πχ 8 να μη τρωω τιποτα ως το πρωινο μου) με weight watcher και σε συνδιασμο με το διατολογιο μου (που ως τωρα μου συστηνε ο διαιτολογος αλλα δε παω πια γιατι τα ξερω απεξω). Εν ολιγοις σκεφτομαι να τρωω συγκεκριμενες τροφες καθε βδομαδα (του διαιτολογιου), μεχρι μια συγκεκριμενη ωρα το βραδυ, μετρωνττας ομως παραλληλα τους ποντους αντι για θερμιδες.
Τις θερμιδε ςποτε δε τις συνηθισα κ θαα προτιμουσα κατι αλλο. νομιζω η WW αυτο δε κανει? οποιο σχολιο δεκτο !!! Επισης θαθελα κ την γνωμη σας για την μετρηση ποντων εναντι θερμιδων.

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by Bourboulithra_
> Σας ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα 
> 
> Η καταγραφή των ημερισίων πόντων εδώ αν δεν είναι βαρετή ως ανάγνωσμα για τα υπόλοιπα μελη νομίζω οτι θα με βοηθήσει (εξάλλου το κακόμοιρο το τετραδιάκι που ξεκίνησα ούτε μπράβο μπόρει να πεί ούτε να με συμβουλέψει αν κάνω κατι λάθος  ) 
> Λοιπόν ξεκινώ.
> Το όριο μου είναι 23 πόντοι ημερισίως και ειναι η τρίτη μέρα (1η: 19, 2η: 22)
> 
> 
> Σήμερα
> ...


τα φρουτάκια είναι 0 πόντοι απ'οσο γνωρίζω, εφόσον δε ξεπερνούν τα 100 γραμμάρια. Πάνω από 100 γρ. είναι 0,5 πόντος το ένα 
Επίσης σημαντικό είναι να ξέρεις με πιο πρόγραμμα έχεις μετρήσει τους πόντους που σου αναλογούν, γιατι στο παλιό σύστημα μετρούσαν 1 μονάδα αλλα συνολικά είχες πρισσότερους ημερήσιους πόντους, ενώ στο καινούργιο είναι 0 έως 100 γραμ. αλλά έχεις λιγότερους (κατά τι) ημερήσιους πόντους

----------


## funny.smile

το μηλο δεν εχει ποντους.η μπανανα το ροδι και το σταφυλι εχουν ποντους

----------


## p_k

Τρίτη μέρα και μπήκα πλέον σε ρυθμό, όλα πηγαίνουν κατ' ευχήν και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος γι' αυτό!

----------


## Lily_ed

Μπράβο p_k, εσύ προχωράς καλά, συνέχισε το έτσι
για μένα είναι η πρώτη μέρα προσαρμογής, και είμαι ακόμη 
στη προσπάθεια, έβαλα και 1.300 σε μια εβδομάδα, όσο νάναι
τα έκανα λίγο σαλάτα.
Θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου να προσαρμοστώ όμως, παρόλο που έχω ακόμη 
κάτι υπολοιπα υποχρεώσεων αυτό το Σ/Κ.

Θα τα καταφέρουμε παιδιά, λίγο προσπάθεια και υπομονή να κάνουμε  :Smile:

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by funny.smile_
> το μηλο δεν εχει ποντους.η μπανανα το ροδι και το σταφυλι εχουν ποντους


ναι κορίτσι μου, εννοείται, αν και να σου πώ εγώ υπολογίζω σε όλα
ποντάκι για να είμαι σίγουρη, γιατί ένα κανονικό μήλο π.χ. δεν είναι ποτέ 100γρ.

----------


## p_k

Lily, συνέχισε με θέληση και θα μπεις σε ρυθμό, στην αρχή είναι δύσκολα, μετά όλα βρίσκουν το δρόμο τους.
Τα φρούτα είναι όλα 0 πόντοι εκτός από τα προαναφερόμενα, μην κάθεστε να τα υπολογίζετε με πόντους, εκτός αν ξεπεράσετε τα 5 φρούτα-λαχανικά την ημέρα, οπότε κάθε επιπλέον ισούται με 1 πόντο. 
Αυτό μας το έλεγαν στις συναντήσεις στα WW, αυτό εφαρμόζω και ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα.
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο αν το μήλο ζυγίζει 100 ή 150 γραμμάρια, το ξέρουμε καλά αυτό.
Αλλού πρέπει να μπει φρένο!

----------


## Bourboulithra

Καλησπέρα και παλι  :Smile:  
Πάει μια χαρούλα μεχρι στιγμής... αν και σημερα νομιζω οτι το παρακανω με τους υδατανθρακες...

--Καφές με μια κσ μέλι και 100 ml γάλα - 2π
--Σαλάτα (Πατζάρι/μαρούλι/καρότο) + 100γρ τόνος σε νερό + μια φέτα έμενταλ λάιτ + 6 φρυγανιές - 10π
-- Γλυκάκι με ενα μήλο + τρείς κγ κακάο + μια κσ μέλι - 1π
--Μακαρόνια ολικής άλεσης (360 γρ) + 1κσ λάδι + ντομάτα + 30 γρ παρμεζάνα - 10π

Σύνολo: 23/23π

Παιδάκια έχω απορίες  :Smile:  :

1) Το κακάο - όχι η σοκολάτα - αυτό που δεν έχει ζάχαρη, όντως δεν έχει πόντους? ( αν οχι 2 κγ κακαο και 1κσ μελι κανουν την τελεια κουταλια υγιείνης μερεντας με μονο εναν ποντο)
2) Με τα μακαρόνια αυτό το μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε με μπερδεύει... Πάντα υποτίθεται οτι κρατάμε ισορροπίες όχι μόνο ως προς τους πόντους...Στο σημερινό παράδειγμα πχ. με 6 φρυγανιές και 360γρ μακαρόνια κάνω κακή εφαρμογή του συστήματος των πόντων καταναλώνοντας παραπάνω υδατάνθρακες από οτι θα έπρεπε?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile: 

Καληνύχτεςςςςςςςς

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα σας.
Θα ηθελα να μου λυσετε μια απορια που εχω. Στο topic που εχει δωσει ο p-k, γραφει οτι το κοτοπουλο λεμονατο στο φουρνο με πατατες ειναι 9 ποντοι.
Σε ενα αλλο site και συγκεκριμενα στο '' http://adunatisma.wordpress.com/cate...ight-watchers/ '' το Κοτόπουλο με πατάτες στον φούρνο, το εχει 17 ποντους.
Ποιο απο τα δυο ισχυει? Εχει αρκετα μεγαλη διαφορα.

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## p_k

9 πόντους έχει το συγκεκριμένο φαγητό, έτσι λέει το βιβλιαράκι που έχω. 17 είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολλοί, μάλλον κάποι λάθος θα είναι!

----------


## vasiliki67

Και μια ακομη ερωτηση. Ποσα γραμμαρια πατατες πρεπει να φαμε με το συγκεκριμενο menu?
Συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις.
Απλα θελω να την κανω σωστα την διατροφη.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Lily_ed

θα υπολογίσεις μια μερίδα εστιατορίου και τα δύο μαζί.
Πόσες πατάτες θα σου σερβίριζαν σε ένα εστιατόριο? τόσες θα βάλεις.
Όλα μαζί περίπου 220γρ. μαζί με το κοτόπουλο

----------


## Bourboulithra

Καλησπέρα... και συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη...5η μερα

-- Καφες με 1κσ μελι και 100μλ γαλα -2π
-- τοστ με μια φετα τυρι λαιτ,δυο φετες ψωμι τοστ και 2 κγ κετσαπ -4π
-- Λαχανο σαλατα με μια κγ μαγιονεζα - 1π
-- 1 Μπανανα, 1 κσ μελι, 2 κγ κακαο - 2π
-- Κοτοπουλο ψητο (300 γρ) , σαλατα λαχανο μαρουλι, 3 κγ μαγιονεζα -13π

---22/23π

Να ρωτήσω κατι? Οι ποσοτητες γενικα μου φαινονται μπολικες (τρωω πολυ σαλατικο...)...αν και απο αποψη ποντων ειμαι μεσα...Σιγουρα το κανω σωστα η κανω λαθη και δεν το καταλαβαινω?

Ευχαριστω  :Smile: 

[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wZMLd5u/]

----------


## badgirl

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> γεια σας παιδια, καιρο το γυροφερνω το θεμα σας, σκεφτομαι να κανω ενα συνδιασμο βραδυνης νηστειας (δηλαδη μετα απο καποια ωρα πχ 8 να μη τρωω τιποτα ως το πρωινο μου) με weight watcher και σε συνδιασμο με το διατολογιο μου (που ως τωρα μου συστηνε ο διαιτολογος αλλα δε παω πια γιατι τα ξερω απεξω). Εν ολιγοις σκεφτομαι να τρωω συγκεκριμενες τροφες καθε βδομαδα (του διαιτολογιου), μεχρι μια συγκεκριμενη ωρα το βραδυ, μετρωνττας ομως παραλληλα τους ποντους αντι για θερμιδες.
> Τις θερμιδε ςποτε δε τις συνηθισα κ θαα προτιμουσα κατι αλλο. νομιζω η WW αυτο δε κανει? οποιο σχολιο δεκτο !!! Επισης θαθελα κ την γνωμη σας για την μετρηση ποντων εναντι θερμιδων.


Δεν ειναι καλη ιδεα να κανω WW αντι για θερμιδομετρητη τελικα? δεν απαντησε κανεις...

----------


## p_k

Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι πολύ καλύτερη ιδέα, από κάθε άποψη.
Δε μετράς θερμίδες, αλλά πόντους.
Μαθαίνονται εύκολα και το πρόγραμμα γίνεται παιχνιδάκι.

----------


## badgirl

ομως ολα τα τροφιμα εχουν θερμιδες πανω...εγω ειμαι ασχετη κ απο τα μεν κ απο τα δε...υπαρχει καποιο βιβλιο εκτος απο τη λιστα που εχουν στο αλλο τοπικ τα παιδια? σευχαριστω

----------


## p_k

Το τόπικ που λες, περιλαμβάνει όλα τα φαγητά και τα μαγειρεμένα. Βρίσκεις τα πάντα εκεί.

----------


## Lily_ed

Καλησπέρα παιδάκια !
πως τα πήγαμε σήμερα? φαντάζομαι τέλεια, αφού το έχουμε πάρει απόφαση.

Εγώ σήμερα συμαζεύτηκα λίγο , μετά τα χθεσινά μου και νομίζω οτι από αύριο
θα είμαι πάλι στα νερά μου.

Καλή επιτυχία λοιπόν να έχουμε όλοι μαζί και καλή εβδομάδα!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl_
> γεια σας παιδια, καιρο το γυροφερνω το θεμα σας, σκεφτομαι να κανω ενα συνδιασμο βραδυνης νηστειας (δηλαδη μετα απο καποια ωρα πχ 8 να μη τρωω τιποτα ως το πρωινο μου) με weight watcher και σε συνδιασμο με το διατολογιο μου (που ως τωρα μου συστηνε ο διαιτολογος αλλα δε παω πια γιατι τα ξερω απεξω). Εν ολιγοις σκεφτομαι να τρωω συγκεκριμενες τροφες καθε βδομαδα (του διαιτολογιου), μεχρι μια συγκεκριμενη ωρα το βραδυ, μετρωνττας ομως παραλληλα τους ποντους αντι για θερμιδες.
> Τις θερμιδε ςποτε δε τις συνηθισα κ θαα προτιμουσα κατι αλλο. νομιζω η WW αυτο δε κανει? οποιο σχολιο δεκτο !!! Επισης θαθελα κ την γνωμη σας για την μετρηση ποντων εναντι θερμιδων.
> 
> ...


Πιστεύω , σύμφωνα με αυτά που ξέρω, ότι είναι ίσως η μοναδική δίαιτα, που πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις εσύ από εδώ και πέρα και για ένα μεγάλο διάστημα, αφού επίκειται γάμος και εγκυμοσύνη.
Εννοώ ότι είναι μία δίαιτα πλήρης, ευέλικτη, σου αφήνει περιθώριο να φάς απ'όλα και να μη νιώσεις ποτέ στερημένη .
Ακόμη και παράπτωμα να κάνεις το διορθώνεις μέσα στην εβδομάδα.
Χρησιμοποιώντας τις γνώσεις σου περί σωστής διατροφής, μπορείς να την εφαρμόσεις πανεύκολα!
Τι άλλο μπορεί να θέλεις από μια δίαιτα ?
Που σημειωτέον, αποτελεί υπόδειγμα σωστής διατροφής, όχι κουραφέξαλα

----------


## badgirl

ναι αλλα πι κει δε θυμαμαι να εχει συγκεκριμενες τροφες... πχ το πολυσπορο που τρωω λεει πανω ποσες θερμιδες εχει, ποσους ποντους ομως αντε να βρω... παω να ξαναδω τη λιστα αλλα σιγγα μην εχει ποντους για τοσο εξειδικευμενα φαγητα...

----------


## badgirl

Λιλυ αυτο με τις εξειδικευμενες τροφες με προβληματιζει...

----------


## Lily_ed

Έχει κορίτσι μου απ'όλα!

----------


## badgirl

uymasai poy einai h lista? adynato na ti vrw pali  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lily_ed

Έχω επεξεργαστεί κάπου μια λίστα με όλα μαζεμένα, στάσου να τη βρώ...

----------


## Lily_ed

'ελα εδώ
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=1

----------


## badgirl

ok thanks, εγγυμοσυνη αν δε παω 75 κιλα δε παιζει με τιποτε. πανω απο οσα κιλα ειμαι τωρα δε θα ξαναπαω ποτε πια...

----------


## Lily_ed

ναι οκ, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα σε βολέψει απίστευτα, 
με όσα έχεις αναφέρει εσύ για τους επόμενους μήνες της ζω'ης σου.
Εγώ θα την εφαρμόσω για πάντα κάποια στιγμή, απλά με αυξημένους πόντους
και μόλις δω τα σκούρα θα τους μειώνω.
Είναι πολύ μεγάλη ευκολία, το να τρώς από όλα τα τρόφιμα

----------


## badgirl

μπα δεν μπορω διαιτα κ να τρωω απολα, δεν χανω κ κανω βουλιμικα. για συντηρηση το θελω αλλα για να εξοικειωθω θα πρπεπει απο τωρα να μετραω ποντους κ οχι θερμιδες...

----------


## Lily_ed

τι να σου πω , όπως νομίζεις, ότι χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε πάντως..

----------


## badgirl

βρηκες τη λιστα? αυτη που βρηκα εγω στο WEIGHT WATCHERS POINTS δεν εχει μεσα αναλυτικα για τη γυμναστικη...ετσι που να ξερω τι εκαψα σε ποντους...ενω πχ ο γυμναστης θα μου πει εκαψες 700 θερμιδες κ ξερω (πανω κατω) τι σημαινει αυτο,,, αυτο ειναι το δυσκολο ρε γμτ. κατα ταλλα φαινεται πολυ ωραιος τροπος γιατι σιχαινομαι τις θερμιδες αλλα τι να γινει...

----------


## Lily_ed

περίμενε να ψάξω στο pc μου , κάπου έχω φιάξει μια λίστα πολύ περιεκτική με απ'ολα
μέσα και θα σου τη στειλω με u2u, σε λίγο

----------


## p_k

Μια μεγάλη καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ!  :Smile: 
Όλα δείχνουν ότι το ζύγισμα της Τετάρτης θα είναι πολύ ευχάριστο!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 μικρό κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης
50 γρ. τυρί φέτα light
1 φλιτζάνι χυμός πορτοκάλι 100%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
Καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

8 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο πόντων για σήμερα 21

Και πάλι ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!

----------


## vasiliki67

Lily αν μπορεις στειλε και σε μενα αυτη τη λιστα αν την εχεις βρει.

Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## vasiliki67

Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Καλημερα την θελω και εγω αν σας ειναι ευκολο  :Smile:

----------


## Lily_ed

badgirl, vassiliki, zwhtsa, σας έχω στείλει u2u, για να μη τα γράφουμε πάλι εδώ

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ευχαριστω!

----------


## vasiliki67

Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και όλα πήγαν καλά.
-1,4 κιλά 
Από τα 92,5 κατέβηκα στα 91,1 αυτήν την πρώτη εβδομάδα του προγράμματος.
Συνεχίζω κανονικά λοιπόν, να έχετε μια πολύ όμορφη μέρα!

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλησπερα!
Η ζυγαρια την Δευτερα εδειξε.......-1,8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (1η εβδομαδα)
Ολα καλα και συνεχιζουμε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

Εδώ είναι τα παιδιά με τις μεγάλες απώλειες! 
Μπράβο και στους δύο,
τα δικά μου τη Δευτέρα, η μάλλον τη Τρίτη το πρωί, γιατί Δευτέρα τη χάλασα.
Φιλιά

----------


## p_k

Ευχαριστώ Lily! Με ενθαρρύνεις να συνεχίσω.
Σου εύχομαι καλά αποτελέσματα στο ζύγισμα. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα τα πας τέλεια!

----------


## Lily_ed

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ p_K, μου έφερες γούρι, πάει και το παλιοκιλό 
που είχα παρει στις γιορτές (1.300 για την ακρίβεια) έτσι είμαι πάλι 70, όπως κατάλαβες δεν άντεξα και ζυγίστηκα!

Κάνω λοιπόν ένα συνδυασμό, WW , και Epworth.
Δηλαδή μετράω 22 πόντους που μου αντιστοιχούν , αλλά ταυτόχρονα
τηρώ και τους κανόνες της epworth. 
Αυτά από τη Δευτέρα, καλά παει μέχρι στιγμής, αν και νωρίς, ωστόσο κάτι μου δείχνει
οτι μπορεί να πάει και καλύτερα.
Αυτό το κάνω όχι γιατί δεν εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα τη WW, απλά βρήκα οτι με τους
συνδυασμούς δεν έχω πια ενοχλήσεις στο στομάχι και το έντερο από τα οποία υποφέρω.
Θα δούμε , το μέλλον θα δείξει...
φιλιά και καληνύχτα σε όλους

----------


## vasiliki67

Ευχαριστω Lily, ευχομαι ολοι να φτασουμε στον στοχο μας.
Εχω μια απορια ομως.
Αυτο το Epworth, τι ακριβως ειναι?

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Ευχαριστω Lily, ευχομαι ολοι να φτασουμε στον στοχο μας.
> Εχω μια απορια ομως.
> Αυτο το Epworth, τι ακριβως ειναι?


διάβασε εδώ
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1945

----------


## vasiliki67

Lily πριν λιγο εφαγα ρυζι μπασματι με λιγη κοκκινη σαλτσουλα.
Πιστευω να ειναι σωστο, συμφωνα με το Epworth.
Θελω αν μπορεις λιγο να με βοηθησεις με επιλογες πρωινου για το γραφειο.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Lily_ed

Βασιλική μου να σε βοηθήσω όσο θέλεις, αρχικά έχεις διαβάσει το τόπικ?
Εκεί γράφουμε τι τρώμε και νομίζω θα πάρεις ιδέες.
Όπως και να έχει , ένα καλό πρωινό για μένα είναι,
1) ψωμί μαύρο (και άσπρο δε πειράζει , εγώ τρώω το ολικής) αλειμένο με λίγο μέλι, ή και ταχίνι
2) γάλα με φρούτα
3)γιαούρτι με φρούτα
4)ψωμί με ελιές
5)ψωμί σκέτο, η με μαρμελάδα
6) παξημαδάκια διάφορα

όπως καταλαβες οι συνδυασμοί είναι άπειροι, εγώ π.χ. στις ποσότητες ακολουθώ και την weight watchers από αυτήν την εβδομάδα, 
δηλαδή φροντίζω να μην υπερβαίνω τους πόντους μου, απλά συνδυάζω τις τροφές.

----------


## vasiliki67

Αυτο ακριβως κανω τωρα κοπελα μου, διαβαζω ολες τις σελιδες.
Να γραψω τις αυριανες επιλογες μου και να μου πεις αν καπου καταλαβα λαθος.
1) γυρω στις 10 θα φαω γιαουρτι με φρουτα
2) στις 12, αν θελησω ενα φρουτο
3) στις 3 μπιφτεκια γαλοπουλας με χορτα
4) γυρω στις 6:30 ενα φρουτο και
7) γυρω στις 8 με 8:30 σαλατα με αυγο η τυρακι.
Πως το βλεπεις το αυριανο menu? Πες μου αν εχω καποιο λαθος στα διαδτηματα των γευματων

----------


## Lily_ed

Μια χαρά είναι Βασιλικούλα μου

----------


## vasiliki67

Αχ ωραια, αρχιζω και μπαινω στο νοημα.....
Μη νομιζεις οτι θα την ''γλιτωσεις'' μονο με αυτες τις ερωτησεις.......
Ευχαριστω Λιλουκο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! που ελεγε και η Καρεζη στο ''Δεσποινις Διευθυντης.

----------


## vasiliki67

Και κατι τελευταιο...... μη με μαλωσεις.....
Αυτα τα πιτακια της Barb, δεν μπορουμε να τα ψησουμε σκετα και μετα να τα φαμε με οτι θελουμε?
ειτε γλυκο(μαρμελαδα-μελι) ειτε αλμυρο?

----------


## Κορίνα_ed

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Με παίζετε και μένα;
Εχω κάνει αρκετές φορές τη διατροφή WW και πραγματικά είναι πολύ καλή και η μόνη που κατάφερνα να διατηρώ για αρκετό διάστημα. Έχω ήδη χάσει κάποια κιλά πριν από ένα χρόνο και τώρα αποφάσισα να πάω για τα υπόλοιπα. Αρχισα λοιπόν την προηγούμενη Τρίτη και ήδη από την πρώτη εβδομάδα έχασα 2 κιλά(από τα 71 στα 69). Συνεχίζω λοιπόν στο πρόγραμμα και θα χαρώ να συμπορευτούμε!!!
Και πάλι καλώς σας βρήκα και καλή επιτυχία σε όλους μας!!

----------


## Lily_ed

φυσικά και μπορούμε, όπως θέλεις τα κάνεις, απλά για ποικιλία 
βάζουμε διάφορα μέσα.

----------


## vasiliki67

Ευχαριστω πολυ Λιλουκο!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Καλο βραδυ να εχουμε!!!!!!
Φιλακια!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by Κορίνα_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Με παίζετε και μένα;
> Εχω κάνει αρκετές φορές τη διατροφή WW και πραγματικά είναι πολύ καλή και η μόνη που κατάφερνα να διατηρώ για αρκετό διάστημα. Έχω ήδη χάσει κάποια κιλά πριν από ένα χρόνο και τώρα αποφάσισα να πάω για τα υπόλοιπα. Αρχισα λοιπόν την προηγούμενη Τρίτη και ήδη από την πρώτη εβδομάδα έχασα 2 κιλά(από τα 71 στα 69). Συνεχίζω λοιπόν στο πρόγραμμα και θα χαρώ να συμπορευτούμε!!!
> Και πάλι καλώς σας βρήκα και καλή επιτυχία σε όλους μας!!


Καλώς ήρθες Κορίνα, και βέβαια είσαι ευπρόσδεκτη !
Καλή σου επιτυχία και όλοι είμαστε εδώ για σένα, σε ότι κι αν χρειαστείς.
φιλιά

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Ευχαριστω πολυ Λιλουκο!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Καλο βραδυ να εχουμε!!!!!!
> Φιλακια!


Νάσαι καλά Τζενάκι μου ( από το Τζένη Καρέζη :P)

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλησπερα παιδακια.
θελω τα φωτα σας. Δεν βρισκω πουθενα ποσοι ποντοι ειναι το μανουρι.
Ρωταω γιατι εχει ενα κατπληκτικο το ΑΒ s/m και μου αρεσει πολυ για βραδυνο.
Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

Θα το υπολογίσεις όσον ένα πολύ λιπαρό τυρί, π.χ. γραβιέρα 
δηλαδή 3 πόντοι τα 30 γρμ.

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα κοριτσακια και αγορακια.
Θα ηθελα να μου λυσετε μια απορια που εχω.
Το σνιτσελ το χοιρινο το υπολογιζω σε ποντους συμφωνα με το σνιτσελ βιενουα που εχουμε στη γνωστη λιστα?
Και το μαγειρυουμε κανονικα με φρυγανια και αυγουλακι?
Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!
Να εχουμε ολοι μια ομορφη μερα.

----------


## asteraki_ed

πολυ καλημέρα σας!!!
χαίρομαι που η παρέα των ww απέκτησε και πάλι μόνιμα και χαρούμενα μέλη! μετά απο κάποιο καιρό απουσίας απο το forum αποφάσισα να γράφω και γω τα καθημερινά μου διατροφικά σκάνδαλα! είχα ξεκινήσει από τα 87 και τώρα είμαι στα 80.300 με την διατροφή των ww. Συνεχίζω λοιπόν ακάθεκτη και γω...!!! μέχρι τώρα έχω φάει 1 τόστ με τυρί. ζυγίζομαι κάθε παρασκευή πλέον και όχι κάθε τρίτη όπως παλιά. δικαιούμαι 21 πόντους στην δεκάδα του 8 και αν πέσω στην δεκάδα του 7 πάω για τους 20. Το μεσημέρι θα φάω ένα τοστάκι ακόμη με τυρί άρα σύνολο 6 πόντους. φιλιά πολλά σε όλους!!!

----------


## vasiliki67

Μπραβο σου asteraki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Συνεχιζουμε δυνατα για το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα!!!!!!!!!
Σε ποσο καιρο τα εχασες τα 7 κιλακια σου?

----------


## asteraki_ed

γεια σου βασιλική! βασικά κατά μέσο όρο έχανα 600 γρ την εβδομάδα. κάποια στιγμή τα παράτησα από χαζομάρα μου και εδώ και μια βδομάδα ξαναξεκίνησα... είναι πολύ εύκολη η διατροφή αυτή και ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο! όλα καλά λοιπόν!!!

----------


## vasiliki67

Πολυ καλα asteraki.
Κι εγω υπολογιζω χαλαρα να εχω φτασει στο στοχο μου σε 3-4 μηνες περιπου.
Εχω ηδη κατεβει στα 76,8.
Καλη συνεχεια και καλη μας προσπαθεια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

πολυ καλη απωλεια βασιλικη!
λοιπον να σας πω οτι εφαγα ενα γλυκακι μολις. ενα μικρο bounty το οποιο ομως δεν μπορω να ξερω ποσους ποντους εχει και γιαυτο το λογο θα το βαλω 5. αρα συνολο 8....

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλα βρε asteraki τι υψος εχεις και θελεις να φτασεις στα 53?

----------


## asteraki_ed

ειμαι ενα κοντο μικρο και στρουμπουλο κοριτσακι...! :P
ειμαι 1.62, το πολυ 1.63. ο στοχος ειναι τα 55 αλλα θα ηθελα να φτασω τα 53 ωστε να εχω το περιθωριο να παιζω με 2 κιλα. το πηρα πολυ ζεστα το θεμα αυτη τη φορα!!!!

----------


## vasiliki67

Μπραβο σου asteraki, προχωραμε δυνατα....
Εγω ειμαι 1,71, οποτε στα 67 ειμαι super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vasiliki67

Καποιο καλο παιδακι να μου πει για το σνιτσελ καλιεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

δεν εχω ιδεα ποσο εχει το σνιτσελ αλλα υποθετω πως αφου ειναι χοιρινο κρεας θα υπολογισεις τους ποντους στα γραμμαρια που αντιστοιχουν στην ποσοτητα που εφαγες και μετα θα προσθεσεις και τους ποντους απο τα αλλα υλικα που εβαλες. ειναι ισως ο πιο αξιοπιστος τροπος υπολογισμου. 
μεχρι και αυτη την ωρα εχουμε για μενα:
1 σοκολατα bounty 5π (το βρηκα στο internet...)
2 τοστ μονο με τυρι 6π
συνολο δηλαδη 11π. εχω αλλους 10π μεχρι το βραδυ...
σπιτι εχει φασολακια οποτε υποθετω σημερα η μερα απο θεμα διατροφης θα παει μια χαρα!
ελπιζω να καταφερω να μειωσω την καταναλωση γλυκων καποια στιγμη και θα ειμαι τρισευτυχισμενη! 
σας φιλω γλυκα ολους!!!

----------


## Tricky_Spider

Ξεκινησα κι εγω χθες..Καλη μας επιτυχια  :Smile: 

Εγω θελω να ρωτησω αν ξερετε ποσους ποντους εχουν τα Cheerios και τα Coco pops (σοκολατενια ειναι αυτα)
Για βραδινο προτιμω κατι τετοιο..

----------


## Tricky_Spider

Τελικα βρηκα οτι τα coco pops εχουν 1,5 ποντο οι 3 κουταλιες και τα cheerios 2 ποντους οι 3 κουταλιες

 :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Μετα από μια πετυχημένη εβδομάδα απώλειας, ακολούθησε η εβδομάδα του διατροφικού αλαλούμ... με αποτέλεσμα η ζυγαριά να πάρει και πάλι την ανηφόρα και να δείξει σήμερα 92,9 κιλά!
Κακώς έβαλα το θαυμαστικό βέβαια, μια και αποκλειστικός υπεύθυνος της όλης κατάστασης είμαι εγώ...
Το θέμα είναι τι κάνουμε από εδώ και πέρα, καθώς ως γνωστόν να γυρίσουμε το χρόνο πίσω είναι αδύνατο.
Νέο ξεκίνημα λοιπόν σήμερα, νέο τικεράκι, νέα αρχή και στόχος ο ίδιος: τα 78 κιλά με ισορροπημένο πρόγραμμα διατροφής και ήπια άσκηση, που στην περίπτωσή μου μεταφράζεται σε περπάτημα.
Σημαδιακό το ότι ξεκινώ παράλληλα με το asteraki, που με χαρά βλέπω ότι κάνει και αυτή μια νέα αρχή.
Δε γράφω άλλα, πρέπει να περάσουμε στην πράξη και να προχωρήσουμε μπροστά.
Καλό ξεκίνημα asteraki, καλή επιτυχία και σε όλους/ες που κάνουν το πρόγραμμα των WW.
Όλα θα πάνε καλά, θα το δείτε.
Και οι δυσκολίες είναι στο πρόγραμμα.
Όπως εξάλλου είπε ο Peter Marshall, «Όταν ποθούμε ζωή χωρίς δυσκολίες, να θυμόμαστε ότι οι βελανιδιές γίνονται δυνατές με αντίθετους ανέμους και τα διαμάντια δημιουργούνται υπό πίεση.»

----------


## p_k

Ξέχασα να ευχηθώ καλή επιτυχία στην Tricky Spider!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Αγαπητέ μου π-κ, αρχικά να σου πω οτι ειμαι σιγουρη πως και ετσι οπως εισαι τωρα δεν θα φαινεται μεγαλη διαφορα διοτι υπερεχεις σε υψος! επειτα, εισαι ανθρωπος που θετει στοχους και βαδιζει προς την επιτευξη τους! θα τα καταφερεις αυτη τη φορα οπως και την προηγουμενη! μαζι ειμαστε ολοι και βαδιζουμε στον ιδιο δρομο! το χρωσταμε στον εαυτο μας να γινομαστε αυτο που θελουμε!!! στο υποσχεθηκα εξαλλου οτι θα μπω και θα καταγραφω την πορεια μου!!!  :Wink: 
ακομη και αν ειναι μακρια ο στοχος μας το σημαντικο ειναι οτι θα ειμαστε ολοι μαζι και θα το συζηταμε θα γελαμε θα ανταλλασουμε αποψεις! να καλωσορισω και εγω την αραχνουλα μας και να της ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια! 
σημερα για βραδυ εφαγα φασολαδα με τυρι και ψωμι και ετσι εκλεισα στους 21 ποντους! την παρασκευη ζυγισμα! φιλακια πολλα καληνυχτα!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

αγαπημένα μου γουεητγοτσεράκια ελπίζω να είστε καλά και να περνάτε όμορφα. Π_Κ πάμε ξανά, δυνατά και χωρίς στερήσεις... 
"το δρόμο μου αργα να τραβώ... να τραβώ..."

έχετε τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς  :Smile: 
χχχχχχχ

----------


## p_k

Nefeli!
Τι ευχάριστη έκπληξη!!!
Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά! Πού χάθηκες;
Τελικά τίποτε δεν είναι τυχαίο. Αυτήν την ώρα που η ενθάρρυνση είναι επιτακτική, που ξεκινάω το πρόγραμμα, εμφανίστηκαν το asteraki και η Nefeli.
Σωστά τα λες, πάμε πάλι, με υπομονή και θέληση!

----------


## Lily_ed

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους παιδιά!
Πολλοί μαζί είναι πάντα καλύτερα,  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

καλημερα σας!!!!
βλεπω οτι μαζευομαστε σιγα σιγα και αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο!!!
Αισθανομαι ηδη οτι εχω αρχισει να "ξεπρηζομαι" και το γεγονος αυτο με κανει να νιωθω απολυτως ανανεωμενη και χαρουμενη!!!! Δυστυχως δεν εχω φερει μαζι μου να φαω κατι στη δουλεια και ετσι παιζουν δυο σεναρια... το πρωτο ειναι οτι θα παραγγειλω απεξω κατι ελαφρυ και το αλλο οτι θα μεινω νυστικη μεχρι την ωρα που θα γυρισω σπιτι. το δευτερο σεναριο μου φαινεται καπως ζορικο αλλα ειδωμεν!!!! κατα τα αλλα περιμενω την αυριανη μερα που θα ζυγιστω για να δω τι ψαρια εχω πιασει μεχρι τωρα! πρωτος στοχος ειναι τα 72 κιλα και θελω να ελπιζω οτι θα μεινω προσηλωμενη σε αυτο και τιποτα δεν θα με σταματησει! τωρα που σας ξαναβρηκα παιρνω κουραγιο να συνεχισω χωρις παρεκκλισεις....!!! σας φιλω γλυκα και θα τα πουμε και πιο μετα!!! περιμενω νεα απο ολους!!! φιλακιααααααααααααααααααα α!!!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

και για να παιρνω τα πανω μου θα βαλω τους μικροτερους στοχους στο τικερακι μου!! ετσι για αλλαγη!!! αγαλι αγαλι γινεται η αγουριδα μελι εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε????????????????

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
asteraki, σωστα σκεφτεσαι σχετικά με τους στόχους, έτσι πρέπει.
Να είναι εφικτοί και πραγματοποιήσιμοι. Πρώτα κατακτούμε το μικρό στόχο, μετά μεγαλύτερος κ.ο.κ.
Όσο για τη δουλειά, 1 κεσεδάκι γιαούρτι με δημητριακά είναι νομίζω πολύ καλή επιλογή!

----------


## asteraki_ed

γεια σας και παλι! πως παμε???
μολις ανοιξα να φαω το μεσημεριανο μου που ειναι μια πολυ μεγαλη σαλατα με μαρουλια και πρασιναδες κοτοπουλο ψητο κρουτον παρμεζανα και σως μελι μουσταρδα. την υπολογιζω καμια 10αρια ποντους....
εχω δηλαδη απο το πρωι 1σοκολατακι bounty 2,5π και μια σαλατα 10π
συνολο 13π. εχω υπολοιπο επομενως 8π!!! μια χαρα...
εσεις πως πατε παιδες???? κανενα νεο???
π-κ σιγα σιγα ολα θα γινουν! καλυτερα να βλεπω μικρα βηματα να επιτυγχανονται και ετσι η συνολικη επιτυχια φανταζει θριαμβος!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

καλημερα σας!
τι κανετε? μας ματιαξανε!!!! μα κανεις δεν μπηκε χθες???
λοιπον σημερα επισημη μερα ζυγισματος για μενα και μαλλον δεν πηγαν ολα κατευχην! εχασα μολις 100γρ. δεν πτοουμαστε βεβαιως βεβαιως και συνεχιζουμε και αυτη την εβδομαδα η οποια προβλεπω οτι θα παει πολυ πολυ καλυτερα!!! φιλια πολλα σε ολους και θα τα πουμε αργοτερα!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά να ξυπνήσατε με δημιουργική διάθεση και αισιοδοξία!

Μετά από ένα μεγάλο διάστημα ισορροπημένης διατροφής και συμφιλίωσης μου με την σοκολάτα (συνήθως την καταβρόχθιζα πριν προλάβει να πει λέξη) νιώθω πολύ καλά και σωματικά και ψυχικά. Θα ήθελα να καταγράψω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις μου που αφορούν τις διατροφικές μου συνήθειες περιμένοντας δικές σας προεκτάσεις και τοποθετήσεις. Ας μοιραστούμε τις σκέψεις μας λοιπόν...

- Η διατροφή WW είναι ευπροσάρμοστη και ευέλικτη κι ως τέτοια θα ήταν καλό να την αντιμετωπίσουμε. Δεν είναι δίαιτα γι αυτό και δεν θα έπρεπε να την θεωρούμε ως τέτοια. Όταν άρχισα να ακολουθώ την διατροφή είχα επιλέξει ορισμένες τροφές που το άθροισμα τους με ικανοποιούσε και σ'αυτά τα πλαίσια άφησα τον χρόνο να κυλήσει. Αυτό, εκ των υστέρων, ήταν ένα μεγάλο λάθος. Προσπάθησα να φτιάξω ένα καλούπι μέσα στην ελευθερία που μου έδινε το διατροφικό πρόγραμμα.
(γαλοπούλες και κοτοπουλάκια μου συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση που προκάλεσα στο είδος σας, υπόσχομαι ότι θα επανορθώσω...).

-Το σώμα μας έχει μνήμη! Η μνήμη όλων των στερήσεων κατά την διάρκεια προσπάθειας απώλειας κιλών εξωτερικεύεται ως απαίτηση απο το σώμα μας σε μεταγενέστερο διάστημα και έτσι ξανακερδίζουμε όσα με κόπο απαλλαχθήκαμε. Θα ήταν καλό να μην υποτιμούμε την νοημοσύνη μας αφού όλοι πιστεύω ξέρουμε ότι αν αντικαταστήσουμε ένα σοκολατάκι με μια κουταλιά μέλι, δεν είναι το ίδιο!!! Όταν θέλω σοκολάτα θα τρώω σοκολάτα! γιατί; επειδή έχει πόντους και μπορώ να την υπολογίσω!

-Χρειαζόμαστε τα χαλαρά διαστήματα που δεν θα μετράμε. Οι πόντοι δεν πρέπει να μας γίνουν εμμονή! Μετράμε για να συνηθίσουμε τις ποσότητες πρόσληψης των τροφών κι όχι για να μην μπορούμε να φάμε κάτι χωρίς να ξέρουμε την αντιστοιχία του σε πόντους! Δείτε το και σαν ένα διάστημα επιβεβαίωσης των διατροφικών σας συνηθειών και πόσο κοντά είστε σε αυτό που εσείς ορίζετε ισορροπία!

-Τα light προϊόντα θα ήταν καλό να μην μας απασχολούν ιδιαίτερα. Δεν είναι ανάγκη η γαλοπούλα, το τυρί, η σοκολάτα, το γιαούρτι, το γάλα να είναι light! γιατί; για να απολαμβάνω το πρωινό μου σάντουιτς και να με κρατάει μέχρι το μεσημέρι... 

Διατροφή σημαίνει τρόπος ζωής! Δεν τρώω ότι θέλω για ένα διάστημα και μετά αρχίζω πάλι. Τρώω ότι θέλω συνέχεια γνωρίζοντας την συμβολή του σε ενέργεια ή απόλαυση στην διατροφή μου! με αυτό τον τρόπο περιορίζω την ποσότητα (λαιμαργία) κι όχι την ποιότητα.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας και παλι!!!
Νεφελη μου καταρχας να σου πω οτι χαιρομαι πολυ που αισθανεσαι ομορφα σωματικα και ψυχολογικα καθως τα δυο αυτα ειναι κρικοι της ιδιας αλυσιδας που οδηγουν στην ισορροπια και την ευφορια.
πρεπει να πω οτι τεινω να συμφωνησω σε οσα εγραψες παραπανω και πιστευω πως οποιοσδηποτε ακολουθει τη διατροφη των ww εχει πληρως αντιληφθει την διαφορα της απο αλλες διατροφες (διαιτες νομιζω οτι θα ταιριαζε περισσοτερο)
ειναι σαφες πως οτι στερεις απο τον οργανισμο σου εκεινος το επιζητα ακομη περισσοτερο και εκει κρυβεται η παγιδα... για τα προιοντα χαμηλων θερμιδων δεν ειναι καταναγκη καλυτερα απο τα πληρη αλλα τροφιμα οπως το γαλα και η κοκα κολα εχουν απιστευτη διαφορα στο ποσοστο λιπαρων. θα πω επομενως οτι καλο ειναι να καταναλωνονται με μετρο καθοσον δεν θα μας γλυτωνουν παρα μονο απο ελαχιστες θερμιδες αλλα μας επιβαρρυνουν οργανικα λογω της μεγαλυτερης επεξεργασιας τους απο τα υπολοιπα. μακαρι να μπορουσαμε ευκολα να υιοθετουσαμε ενα σωστο τροπο διατροφης... θα ηταν η ιδανικοτερη κατασταση!
προσωπικα μιλωντας δεν νομιζω οτι θα το καταφερω να βαλω την ποιοτητα στην διατροφη μου διοτι τρωω γλυκα και αρκετα λιπαρα και υδατανθρακες. με τους ποντους χανω αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι κανω και την υποδειγματικοτερη ημερησια διατροφη!

και για να μην ξεχνιομαστε να σας πω οτι μεχρι τωρα εχω καταναλωσει 11π που τους πηρα απο ενα κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης και μια μεγαλη σαλατα με κοτοπουλο λαδι κρουτον και ελαχιστοτατη παρμεζανα.
(ειδες? ειναι αυτα που σου ελεγα οτι δεν μπορω να κοψω η να ελαττωσω...)  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

αστεράκι 


υπάρχουν προτεινόμενες ποσότητες υδατανθράκων, πρωτεϊνών κτλ κτλ που θα ήταν καλό να προσλαμβάνουμε! ίσως αν προσπαθήσεις βάσει αυτών να υπολογίσεις τις ποσότητες σου, επισπεύσεις και το ποθητό αποτέλεσμα. 

->Εδώ θα βρεις το τόπικ με τις πληροφορίες που αφορούν τις μερίδες κατανάλωσης.

----------


## asteraki_ed

τι ωραια η εικονα σου!! 
τα εχω κατεβασει ολα απο την πρωτη στιγμη που σας βρηκα. τα μελετησα, ειχα ξεκινησει και μετα γραφτηκα στο φορουμ!!! σε ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ παντως!!!
το θεμα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να περιοριζω τους υδατανθρακες!!!! η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο ρυθμος απωλειας ειναι μικρος αλλα παραπανω δεν εχω.... το παλευω!!! εχω μια απιστευτη λιγουρα για γλυκο αυτη τη στιγμη που δεν βλεπω μπροστα μου!!!!! 
φιλακια πολλα πολλα και μην χανεσαι!!! γραφε και την πορεια της διατροφης σου για να παιρνουμε κουραγιο!
θελω να δω πως κανετε κατανομη των τροφων γιατι τα εχω κανει θαλασσα!!!!
φιλακιααααααααααααααααααα αα!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!
asteraki, συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια! 100 γραμμάρια είναι 100 γραμμάρια και είναι βάρος που έφυγε από πάνω σου. Υπάρχουν φορές που χάνουμε πολύ και φορές που χάνουμε λίγο, το θέμα είναι να βρισκόμαστε σε πρόγραμμα και σε μια πορεία προγραμματισμένη. Η πιστή εφαρμογή του προγράμματος θα οδηγήσει στα επιθυμητά κιλά.
Όσον αφορά τους υδατάνθρακες, το είχα ξαναγράψει και πιο παλιά: πουθενά στο υλικό που μας είχαν δώσει στα WW δεν υπάρχει προτροπή ή οδηγία για μείωση της ποσότητάς τους ή όριο σε αυτούς, στα πλάισια βέβαια της λογικής και του μέτρου.
Το πρόγραμμα αυτό, βασίζεται σε πόντους. Κάθε τροφή δηλαδή, ανάλογα με τις θερμίδες και τα λιπαρά που περιέχει μεταφράζεται σε πόντους. Εμείς πρέπει να μην ξεπερνάμε τους ημερήσιους πόντους μας.
Οι συστάσεις αφορούν την ισορροπία στη διατροφή: 
5 μερίδες φρούτα και λαχανικά
πολύ νερό
2-3 μερίδες ορατά λίπη την ημέρα
2 μερίδες γαλακτοκομικών για το ασβέστιο
ποικιλία στη διατροφή

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η επισήμανση ότι οι τροφές με χαμηλό γλυκαιμικό δείκτη περιορίζουν την επιθυμία για ζάχαρη και μπορεί να βοηθήσουν στην απώλεια βάρους, αλλά πουθενά δεν λέει ότι πρέπει να φας πχ. μέχρι τόσα γραμμάρια υδατανθράκων την ημέρα.
Από την άλλη μεριά και εκ πείρας, γνωρίζουμε ότι είναι προτιμότερο το βράδυ να φας πρωτείνη με σαλάτα (πχ. κοτόπουλο με σαλάτα ή ψάρι με σαλάτα), αντί για σκέτους υδατάνθρακες, αλλά αυτό είναι στην ευχέρεια του καθενός να το κάνει, εάν θέλει και εάν ταιριάζει με τις συνήθειές του και αν μπορεί.
Μέτρο σε όλα, δεν θα καταναλώσουμε όλους τους ημερήσιους πόντους σε ψωμιά, πατάτες, μακαρόνια και γλυκά, ούτε όμως θα φτάσουμε και στο άλλο άκρο, του να περιορίσουμε δηλαδή τόσο πολύ τους υδατάνθρακες ώστε να πάμε σε άλλου είδους διατροφή μετά.
Το πρόγραμμα είναι τόσο ευέλικτο που μπορείς να φας τα πάντα, κυριολεκτικά τα πάντα, κρατώντας όμως την ισορροπία στη διατροφή και να χάνεις βάρος με σωστό και υγιεινό τρόπο.
Από το 1996 που έγινα ισόβιο μέλος μέχρι το 2006 διατηρούσα το βάρος μου εφαρμόζοντας όλα αυτά που έμαθα στα WW και δεν μου έλειψε τίποτε. Μετά έβαλα τα κιλά, με δική μου ευθύνη και μόνο, αλλά τώρα θα ξαναφύγουν και δεν πρόκειται να ξαναέρθουν.  :Smile: 

Αυτά... καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!!!
Να έχετε μια όμορφη Κυριακή!

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αυριο κλεινω την 3η εβδομαδα και ειναι ημερα ζυγισματος.
Ειμαι ευχαριστημενη γιατι δεν στερηθηκα τιποτα απο θεμα φαγητου και νοιωθω καλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αντε να δουμε τι θα μας δειξει!!!!!!!!!!!
Περισσοτερα αυριο το πρωι.
Να εχετε ολοι μια ομορφη Κυριακη.
Φλια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marikaki_ed

Αγαπημενη ομαδα ww καλημερα σας!!!
Μετα απο ενα χρονο περιπου αποφασισα παλι να μαζευτω κι εγω... χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν σας παρακολουθουσα ανελλιπως!!! Πριν ενα χρονο και κατι μηνες βρεθηκα τυχαια σε αυτο το φορουμ, το πρωτο θεμα που διαβασα ηταν αυτο και πραγματικα το μελετησα ολο, μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση το προγραμμα των ποντων, ηταν κατι που δεν το ειχα ξανακουσει. Φυσικα εβλεπα και την πορεια των μελων εδω και πειστηκα οτι κατι μπορει να γινει και με μενα....
Μεχρι τοτε ο σκοπος μου ηταν να κανω καποια βαριατρικη επεμβαση για να 'σωθω'. Ειχα φτασει 108,8 κιλα πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου και το κακο ηταν πως δεν μπορουσα να κανω διαιτα. Αρχισα λοιπον αυτη τη διατροφη και τον πρωτο μηνα ειχα απωλεια 6 κιλων, τοτε εκανα και εγγραφη στο φορουμ. Συνολικα εχασα 18,8 κιλα και εφτασα στα 90. Απο τοτε ομως η ζυγαρια μου 'παιζει' απο 90 μεχρι 94 χανω 4 παιρνω 4 και για 6 μηνες τωρα δεν μπορω να μπω σε σωστο προγραμμα... Εχω υψος 1.71 και με πολλυ νερο στο κρασι μου.... θελω να φτασω 75-73 κιλα. Αποφασισα λοιπον να αρχισω παλι και ελπιζω να μην ειναι κι αυτη μια αποτυχημενη προσπαθεια μου, μετραω λοιπον παλι ποντους και πρεπει να καταναλωνω 23 ποντους την μερα. Θα γραφω εδω την διατροφη μου και θα παιρνω ιδεες απο εσας.
Για τον αγαπητο ΠΚ ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα τα καταφερει παλι και θα ειναι για αλλη μια φορα το παραδειγμα μας!!! 
Οσο για την Νεφελη ξερει την 'αδυναμια μου', ξερει ποιος ειναι η αιτια που ειμαι εδω...και ελπιζω να γινει συνοδοιπορος μας σ αυτο το 'ταξιδι'!
Αστερακι μου, εσενα ο στοχος σου ειναι μονοψηφιο, εχεις λιγο δρομο ακομα, θα τα πας μια χαρα σιγουρα!!! εγω κραταω ποντους παντα για ενα γλυκακι το ΣΚ και παρ ολα αυτα εχανα, να το τρως το γλυκακι σου μια με δυο φορες την βδομαδα, αν εισαι στους ποντους σου δεν χαλαει τιποτα.
Βασιλικη μου καλη επιτυχια αυριο!!!
Απο αυριο καταγραφω την διατροφη μου κι εγω εδω, ελπιζω αν βλεπετε κατι 'αντικανονικο' να μου το λετε.
Πολλα φιλια!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

ΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ!!! ΘΑ ΤΣΟΥΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΑ!!  :Smile: 

Μαρικάκι πολύ χαίρομαι που θα κατέβουμε το βουνό μαζί... και με στυλ!  :Smile:  

Πάαααμεεεε τώρα που γυρίζει!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Να ευχηθώ καλή επιτυχία στη vasiliki67, στο marikaki και στη Nefeli. 
Βλέπω ότι όλοι είμαστε αποφασισμένοι και αυτό είναι καλό.
Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να βοηθάμε και να στηρίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλο.
Πάμε λοιπόν αποφασιστικά!
Να έχουμε μια καλή εβδομάδα!!!

----------


## chocaholic

AXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA!!!καλα η φωτογραφια ειναι απλως θεικη!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα σας!

Ξεκινάω με γαλλικό φουντούυυυυυκι!!! 0π



κι ένα τοστάκι με καπνιστή μπριζόλα κ τυρί 5π



για μεσημέρι τορτελίνια με γέμιση τυρί και ανάμεικτα λαχανικά, με σάλτσα ντομάτας με 1 κουταλιά λάδι 10π

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Ωραίο πρωινό Νεφέλη!  :Smile: 
Να και το δικό μου:

1 τοστ με 30 γρ. γκούντα 
και 1 κ.γλ. μαργαρίνη light
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

10 πόντοι όλα αυτά
Υπόλοιπο για σήμερα 19 πόντοι

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!
Η ζυγαρια στο κλεισιμο των 3 εβδομαδων εδειξε................................ 76!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενη και συνεχιζω με δυναμη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Φιλια σε ολους.

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητληρια Βασιλική!!!
Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!  :Smile: 
Πόσα κιλά έχασες ακριβώς; 3, όπως δείχνει το τικεράκι;

----------


## vasiliki67

Ναι p-k, 3 κιλακια εφυγαν απο πανω μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Τέλεια!!!
1 κιλό την εβδομάδα, ο σωστός ρυθμός.
Εγώ θα ζυγιστώ την Τετάρτη.

----------


## vasiliki67

Ακριβως!!!!!!!!!
Σου ευχομαι καλα αποτελεσματα να εχεις κι εσυ.
Συνεχιζουμε με δυναμη και αποφασιστικοτητα.
Δεν θα μας κερδισουν τα κιλα, εμεις θα τα κερδισουμε.

----------


## p_k

Εγώ προχωράω κανονικά, πολύ σωστό αυτό που λες.
Λίγη θέληση και πιστά το πρόγραμμα.
Πολύ βοηθάει η τήρηση ημερολογίου, εμένα τουλάχιστον.
Ξέρεις ανά πάσα στιγμή τι έφαγες, πότε και έτσι σταματούν οι παρασπονδίες.

----------


## vasiliki67

Ετσι ακριβως.
Χρεαζεται θεληση και ολα θα πανε καλα!!!!!!

----------


## vasiliki67

Σας αρεσε το tickeraki μου?

----------


## vasiliki67

Ποιο καλο παιδακι εχει γνωμη για το Uncle Ben's Express το κανονικο η το μπασματι?
Γινεται σε δυο λεπτα στο φουρνο μικροκυματων και ειναι πολυ ωραιο συνοδευτικο.
Τα 125gr εχουν 185 θερμιδες.
Πειτε μου την γνωμη σας.
Βεβαι δεν ξερω ποσους ποντους να υπολογισω, πιστευω οτι ειναι περιπου 3.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα
εγω εχω δοκιμασει αυτο το αρωμα καρυ.. ειχα κανει την συνταγη των WW για γλυκοξινο κοτοπουλο και το συνοδευσα με αυτο! τρελαθηκα μου αρεσε παρα πολυ!

----------


## vasiliki67

Ζωιτσα μου ποιο ειναι το αρωμα καρυ?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

το ρυζακι καλε Uncle Ben's Express .... που το βαζεις στο φουρνο μικροκυμματων και σε 5 λεπτα ειναι ετοιμο...

για αυτο δεν μιλας πιο πανω???? :S

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

να ρωτησω... ξερουμε ποσους ποντους εχει το cheese απο goodys?

----------


## vasiliki67

Σε 2 λεπτα γινεται αυτο που λεω εγω και ειναι σε 4 ποικιλιες.
Το κανονικο, το μπασματι, το κινεζικο και το μεξικανικο.
Εσυ καλιε ποιο λες?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλα μπορει και να γινεται σε δυο λεπτα.. αλλα νομιζω πως ηταν καρυ... λες να ηταν κινεζικο??? χμμμμμμμμ εχει περασει και ενας χρονος απο τοτε ...:P

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

νομιζω πως ηταν σε πορτοκαλι πλαστικη συσκευασια....

----------


## vasiliki67

Μπορει και να ηταν κινεζικο η μεξικανικο.
Παντως ειναι ολα ωραια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Συνεχίζουμε με το μεσημεριανό - απογευματινό:

1 πιάτο μακαρόνια ολικής σκέτα
με σάλτσα ντομάτα σκέτη (σπιτική, χωρίς λάδι)
και 40 γρ. τριμμένο τυρί
Σαλάτα λάχανο με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
1 φέτα ψωμί
1 πορτοκαλάδα light
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

Απογ. σνακ

1 κεσεδάκι ρυζόγαλο

Υπόλοιπο πόντων για το βράδυ: 4

----------


## Tricky_Spider

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> να ρωτησω... ξερουμε ποσους ποντους εχει το cheese απο goodys?


8 ποντους

Καποια στιγμη συντομα θα κανω τα βιβλιαρακια που εχω pdf για οποιον ενδιαφερεται!
Με αναλυτικο ποντο-μετρητη (απο το θερμιδομετρητη χαχα)

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ευχαριστω tricky! θα το ηθελα αν μου μπορεις να μο τα στειλεις τα αρχεια με τους ποντους αυτους στο μαιλ μου!  :Smile:

----------


## marikaki_ed

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα.
Νεφελη μου η φωτο σου με την πρασινη πλαγια ειναι υπεροχη! ευχομαι η κατηφορα μας να ειναι γρηγορη, ευκολη , μονιμη αλλα και με στυλ!!!
Συγχαρτηρια Vasiliki67 για το κιλακι... ενα κιλο την βδομαδα ειναι μια πολυ καλη απωλεια!!!
αγαπητη tricky_spider τα αρχεια που εχεις με τους ποντους εχουν διαφορα με αυτα που εχουν μπει σε αλλο ποστ? εχεις επιπλεον υλικο? νομιζω αν εχεις κατι διαφορετικο θα μας ενδιεφερε ολους εδω.
Ας γραψω λοιπον τι εφαγα σημερα, ξερω οτι τα πηγα χαλια με τους υδατανθρακες μου αλλα ελπιζω να το διορθωσω με τον καιρο.
Πρωι- 2 φετες ψωμι τοστ ολικης+ 1,5 κγ μαργαρινη λαιτ+ 2 κγ μελι - ποντοι 4,5
Μεσημερι- 1 πιατο μακαρονια νεροβραστα + 2 κσ σαλτα τοματα - ποντοι 5
Απογευμα- 1 κοματι κεικ- ποντοι 4
Βραδυ- 1 φετα ψωμι+50 γρ. ανθοτυρο + χορτα με 1 κσ λαδι - ποντοι 8
Συνολο 21,5 ποντοι
Ελπιζω αυριο να τα παω καλυτερα...
Πολλα φιλια σε ολους και καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## Tricky_Spider

Η αληθεια ειναι δεν ξερω τι εχει ανεβει
Θυμαμαι ειχε μπει μια λιστα με τους ποντους
Εγω θα σκαναρω τα 2 βιβλιαρακια που εχω και θα τα κανω ενα αρχειο για να ειναι πιο ευκολο στο διαβασμα και να το εχει οποιος ενδιαφερεται προχειρο στον υπολογιστη του

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by Tricky_Spider_
> Η αληθεια ειναι δεν ξερω τι εχει ανεβει
> Θυμαμαι ειχε μπει μια λιστα με τους ποντους
> Εγω θα σκαναρω τα 2 βιβλιαρακια που εχω και θα τα κανω ενα αρχειο για να ειναι πιο ευκολο στο διαβασμα και να το εχει οποιος ενδιαφερεται προχειρο στον υπολογιστη του


Καλησπέρα tricky, θα με ενδιέφερε κι εμένα αυτό , αν σου είναι εύκολο θα ήθελα να το έχω, αν θέλεις στειλε το μου ή μήπως να το έβαζες στο τόπικ της Νεφέλης? 

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326
ότι αποφασίσεις , σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση παιδιά και όποιος μπορεί μου απαντά.
Φίλος υπέρβαρος που ακολουθεί τη δίαιτα αυτή, έχει το εξής ερώτημα:
όταν καταναλώνει 
το πρωινό του+ μακαρόνια
μεσημέριανό+ μακαρόνια
βραδυνό +μακαρόνια 
πόσους πόντους θα χρεώσει? 4 για κάθε γεύμα ή 4 για όλη την ποσότητα?
σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## marianna77

γεια σας!!! είμαι καινούρια εδώ και θα ηθελα να ξέρω γιατι πχ δεν μετράμε θερμίδες που είναι πιο εύκολο και μετράμε πόντους που είναι δυσκολο να ξέρουμε για ολα τα φαγητά?

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αγάπη,σήκω σιγά σιγά και πάρε το πρωινό σου στο κρεβάτι,
να ξεκινήσεις ευχάριστα τη μέρα σου!Έλα μου,που κρυώνει ο καφές!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μαρικάκι,σήκω κι εσύ,καρδιά μου...Έλα μου,να σε χαρώ!Έχεις μια υπέροχη μέρα να διανύσεις!

----------


## NADINE_ed

p_k , αυγά μάτια δεν ήθελες σήμερα για πρωινό;
Έτοιμα,σερβιρισμένα στο κρεβάτι σου είναι κι αυτά...
Έλα,ξύπνα!Τώρα που είναι ζεστά!

----------


## marianna77

διαβασα και έλυσα τις απορίες μου, μου φαίνεται σουπερ ετσι οπως τα λέτε οποτε θα αρχισω και γω σημερα κιολας

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!!
Tricky_Spider θελω κι εγω αυτο το αρχειο, εκτος αν το αναρτησεις καπου εδω και το εχουμε ολοι.
Να εισαι καλα και να εχουμε μια πολυ ομορφη μερα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πολύ καλημέρα σας!
ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!! το σβκ δεν άντεξα στους πειρασμούς και αισθάνομαι πολλές τύψεις! αλλάζω μέρα ζυγίσματος και πάω Τρίτη όπως άρχισα πρίν από κάμποσους μήνες! αντε, ελπίζω να συντονιστώ.... φιλάκια πολλά!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

Πολύ Καλημέρα σας! Ξημέρωσε η επόμενη μέρα Σκάρλετ!  :Smile: 
Ναταλούλου μου σ'ευχαριστώ για τον καφέ αλλά επειδή πολύ πιθανόν να έγινε παγάκι εδώ στο πολικό ψύχος, θα φτιάξω μια γερή αρωματική δόση για σένα και για μένα τώρα! Φουντούυυυυυκι!!!!!  :Smile: 



Μαρικάκι μου φόρεσε το μαγιώ σου! μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα έχουμε κάνει βουτιά!!! 



Tricky Spider! αυτό που λες με το σκαναρισμα είναι πολύ καλό!!! τα δικά μου βιβλιαράκια είναι στα αγγλικά. Στο τόπικ με τους πόντους είναι όλα απο τα βιβλιαράκια! σίγουρα όμως θα είναι πολύ βοηθητικό και εύκολο στην χρήση ένα αρχείο pdf για όλους. Go Girl!  :Smile: 

vasiliki! πάμε γερά!

asteraki! το σαββατοκύριακο πέρασε... ζούμε με την "ασθενική" ανάμνηση του και σήμερα κάνουμε ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούμε!!!  :Smile:  Φύγαμε λοιπόν!

marianna! καλή αρχή! 

Lily χωρίς να το έχω κάνει ποτέ αυτό με τα μακαρόνια ή τις πατάτες αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι εννοεί αντικατάσταση των γευμάτων με αυτά κι όχι + αυτά! ο p_k ή η Tricky παρακαλούνται να φέξουν κατα'δω!  :Smile: 

p_k πάμε πάλι!  :Smile:  έκανες αταξίες και ξαναμπήκαν τα κιλά; έγινε της ΣΟΚΟΛΑΣΗΣ;;; ε; ε; σημασία έχει που και αυτή η περίοδος ανήκει στο παρελθόν και τώρα πιο αποφασισμένος απο ποτέ πήρες την κατηφόρα!!! 

εμμμ... αχ ναι... ας γράψω και τι έφαγα χεχεχεχε

πρωινό

γαλλικός
1 τοστ με καπνιστή μπριζόλα τυρί 5π
1 μήλο

για την ώρα σας χαιρετώ!  :Smile:

----------


## marianna77

καλημερα σας!!! βρήκα και γω απο μια φιλη τον υπολογιστη ποντων, αυτον τον μηχανισμό με το χαρτονι και ενα βιβλιαρακι. το τσιζ λεει οτι εχει 8 για καποιον που ειδα οτι ρωταγε και το ρυζι αυτο στο σακουλάκι το υπολόγισα με τον μηχανισμο 3 π. το μονο που δεν εχω βρει και αν μπορει καποιος ας μου πει ειναι αυτό με την γυμναστική, πχ αν κανουμε μιση ωρα ποσους ποντους χανουμε? ευχαριστώ και καλή συνέχεια

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by Lily_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Tricky_Spider_
> Η αληθεια ειναι δεν ξερω τι εχει ανεβει
> Θυμαμαι ειχε μπει μια λιστα με τους ποντους
> Εγω θα σκαναρω τα 2 βιβλιαρακια που εχω και θα τα κανω ενα αρχειο για να ειναι πιο ευκολο στο διαβασμα και να το εχει οποιος ενδιαφερεται προχειρο στον υπολογιστη του
> ...


4 σε καθε γευμα φορα...  :Smile:

----------


## vasiliki67

marianna77 καλημερα.
Τι ακριβως ειναι αυτος ο μηχανοσμος με το χαρτονι?

----------


## marianna77

παλαιότερα μια φιλη μου πηγαινε στα ww και της ειχαν δωσει αυτη την κατασκευη και βάζεις τις θερμιδες και το λιπος μιας τροφής και σου υπολογιζει τους ποντους.

----------


## vasiliki67

Α οποτε οτι αποριες εχω, θα σε ''ζαλιζω'' λιγουλακι......
Δεν σε πειραζει, ενταξει?

----------


## marianna77

δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα, τωρα και γω διαβάζω τα παλαιοτερα ποστ των παιδιών εδώ και ειναι σουπερ, εχουν πολλες πληροφορίες και πολλές ιστορίες επιτυχίας, πραγματικά παίρνω πολύ κουράγιο

----------


## vasiliki67

Ετσι μπραβο!!!!!!!!
Θεληση να υπαρχει και ολα γινονται.

----------


## asteraki_ed

λοιπον, ολα καλα απο οτι βλεπω για ολους!!!
παιρνω κουραγιο απο την ορεξη και την ενεργεια ολων και νιωθω ηδη καλυτερα! 
λοιπον, για σημερα εχουμε μεχρι και αυτη τη στιγμή:

2 πίτα σουβλάκι χοιρινό με ντοματα και μουσταρδα (είδες π-κ?? το εμαθα επιτελους να το λεω!!) 2*2,5+2*2 = 9π

1 coca cola (250ml) 2.5π
σύνολο λοιπόν μέχρι τώρα 11.5π.
υπολοιπο ποντων 9,5π

φιλακια πολλα!!!!

----------


## Tricky_Spider

> _Originally posted by marianna77_
> παλαιότερα μια φιλη μου πηγαινε στα ww και της ειχαν δωσει αυτη την κατασκευη και βάζεις τις θερμιδες και το λιπος μιας τροφής και σου υπολογιζει τους ποντους.


Εγω επειδη το εχω χασει χρησιμοποιω αυτο που ειναι και πιο ευκολο
http://www.webmilhouse.com/pointcalc.php

(κατα διαβολικη συμπτωση δεν δουλευει τωρα οποτε δοκιμαστε αργοτερα)

Υπαρχουν κι αλλα τετοια βεβαια (απλη αναζητηση στο google, weight watcher points calculator)


Ζυγιστηκα σημερα 2.5 κιλα κατω  :Big Grin: 
Καλα ηταν για πρωτη βδομαδα
Απο δω και περα 1 κιλο την εβδομαδα και ειμαι ευχαριστημενη

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

να ρωτησω... τα αποξηραμενα φρουτα που δεν εχουν προσθετη ζαχαρη ποσους ποντους εχουν?

----------


## Lily_ed

Τα 3 ξερά δαμάσκηνα 0,5 π
και τα 2 σύκα (20γρ) 1 π

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω πηρα απο ενα μαγαζι τα εξης αποξηραμενα φρουτα : ακτινιδιο, μηλο, μπανανα, πεπονι, μανγκο και ανανα

----------


## Lily_ed

Μήπως γράφουν θερμίδες? σίγουρα δεν έχουν ζάχαρη?
αν έχουν θερμίδες βάλε τα στο λίνκ που δίνει η tricky.

Αλλά τι θα χάσεις αν χρεώσεις και κανένα ποντάκι?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ζαχαρη εχει μονο στ πεπονι. τα αλλα μου ειπαν πως δεν εχουν. τα πηρα χυμα απο ενα μαγαζι.. παντως δεν ξερω ποσες θερμιδες εχουν...
αλλα ζητημα να εφαγα μισο κομματι απο το καθενα για να τα δοκιμασω και λιγοθηκα που δεν ηθελε να φαω τπτ αλλο.....

----------


## Lily_ed

Η ξηρή μπανάνα νομίζω υπάρχει στη λίστα, 20 γρ. 1 ποντος

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Βλέπω ξεκινήσαμε πολύ καλά και δυναμικά!
Και το χιούμορ σε πρώτο πλάνο, έτσι για να ανεβαίνει η διάθεση!

*Σήμερα η μέρα ξεκίνησε πολύ ευχάριστα. Η Τετάρτη είναι μέρα ζυγίσματος και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 91,1 κιλά, δηλαδή απώλεια 1,8 κιλά.*
Συνεχίζω κανονικά.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
και 1 κ.γλ. μαργαρίνη light
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
40 γρ. δημητριακά Golden Grahams (τέλεια!)
10 γρ. σοκολάτα
Καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

10,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο για σήμερα 18,5 π.

Καλή συνέχεια!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!!! τι κάνετε??
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ π-κ!!! πολύ μεγάλη απώλεια!!! ειμαι σίγουρη πως και αυτή την φορά θα θριαμβεύσεις!! έχεις πείσμα και θέληση!! συνεχίζουμε απτόητοι!!! όλα καλά θα πάνε!!
Νομίζω πως και στην δική μου περίπτωση τα πραγματα θα πάνε καλά αυτή τη φορά μιας και η όρεξή μου έχει μειωθεί και οι πειρασμοί πλέον δεν με αποπροσανατολίζουν!!
Σήμερα ξεκίνησα την μέρα μου με 2 φέτες ψωμί του τόστ ολικής άλεσης 2π
και 30 γρ τυρί φέτα 2π
σύνολο δηλαδή 4π μέχρι τώρα...
για το μεσημέρι έφερα μαζί μου 1 τόστ ακόμη με μια φέτα τυρί, λίγο κέτσαπ και λάχανο σαλάτα με 2 κουταλάκια λάδι δηλαδή το μεσημεριανό θα μου δώσει 6π.

Επομένως για το βράδυ θα μου μείνουν 11π....
Χθες κατανάλωσα 21π ακριβώς και ελπίζω όλη η εβδομάδα να συνεχίσει έτσι...!!!
νομίζω πως τελικά η Τρίτη είναι η ιδανικότερη μέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα...!!!
σας φιλώ γλυκά και περιμένω νέα σας!!!
καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα σας.
Συγχαρητηρια p-k για την απωλεια που ειχες. Ευγε τεκνον μου!!!!!!!!!!
Για πες μας τωρα που βρισκεις τα τελεια δημητριακά Golden Grahams, μια και ειμαστε απο την ιδια πολη.
Ευχαριστωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

τι καριβως εινα ιαυτα τα δημητριακα καλε? τι γευση εχουν?
αφηστε και εγω εχω γεμισει το ντουλαπι με ολων των ειδων τα δημητριακα.. αλλα αυτα μου εχουν ξεφυγει..

----------


## asteraki_ed

καλησπερα!!!
εφαγα μολισ λιγη σοκολατα γαλακτος και αυτο αντιστοιχει σε 4 ποντους παραπανω! το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι το εφαγα αλλα το οτι πειναωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωω!!!
μπηκα να πω τον πονο μου!!!
υπομονη, θα περασει και η σημερινη μερα.............  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

asteraki, δεν πειράζει. Σταμάτα εκεί και όλα οκ.
Και ποιος δεν έκανε παρασπονδίες στο πρόγραμμά του;
Τις προσπερνάμε και προχωράμε.
Θα το δεις ότι αυτήν την εβδομάδα θα έχεις απώλεια βάρους.
Εξάλλου έχεις και την αυριανή μέρα που μπορείς να επανορθώσεις, τρώγοντας 4 π. λιγότερους.
Αλλά και αυτό να μην κάνεις, εντάξει, δεν χάλασε και ο κόσμος!  :Smile: 

vasiliki67, τα συγκεκριμένα δημητριακά είναι της Nestle και υπάρχουν σε όλα τα σούπερ μάρκετ. Είναι τραγανιστά και έχουν μέλι. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα 100 γρ. έχουν 6,5 πόντους. Θα το επιβεβαιώσω και θα επανέλθω.

Αυτά...
Τα λέμε αύριο!

----------


## marikaki_ed

καλησπερα αγαπημενη μου ομαδα!!!
Νεφελη μου, μου ανοιγεις την ορεξη με το ομορφο μαγιο που μου εβαλες!!! περιμενω να μας πεις και τη γνωστη ατακα και τοτε θα πατησω περισσοτερο γκαζι!!!!!
Εγω τις 2 τελευταιες μερες δεν μετραω ποντους και δεν κραταω ημερολογιο γιατι δεν μου μενει καθολου χρονος, γυρναω και πτωμα... με ταλαιπωρουν πολυ στη δουλεια... θα τελειωσει ομως, που θα παει?
Το καλο ειναι ομως οτι σιγουρα δεν περναω τους ποντους μου, προσεχω πολυ και πιστευω οτι κατι μπορει να γινει με τη ζυγαρια αυτη τη βδομαδα...
ελπιζω απο αυριο να αρχισω το μετρημα!
πολλα φιλια σε ολους και ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

αγαπητά γουεητγοτσεράκια καλησπέρα σας! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και να είχατε μια όμορφη μέρα ενώ η νύχτα είναι όλη δική μας!  :Smile:  το νέο μου τικεράκι δηλώνει την παρούσα κατάσταση των κιλών μου και την αισιοδοξία με την οποία ατενίζω τον στόχο. Η μικρή λεπτομέρεια που δεν είναι άλλη από την πειρατική σημαία δηλώνει τα άναρχα μου συναισθήματα τους ανεξάντλητους πόθους και επιθυμίες μου αλλά επειδή λυπάμαι και την βαρκούλα μου, θεωρώ ότι η προσπάθεια μου να μην βουλιάξουμε δεν θα είναι ημιτελής  :Smile:  Με ανανεωμένους στόχους και διάθεση και τικεράκια και όλα.... πάαααααμεεεεεε πάααααλιιιιιιιι τώραααα που γυρίιιιιιζει. Τέρμα το γκάζι λοιπόν! 

Ο μόνος λόγος που θα έπαιρνα τώρα το κιλό είναι -->ΚΑΤΙ ΓΛΥΚΟ  :Smile:

----------


## marikaki_ed

Νεφελακι μου!!!!! μου εφτιαξες την διαθεση με το τραγουδακι σου το γλυκο!!! αλλα και με τη γνωστη ατακα!!!!
Το τικερακι σου ειναι υπεροχο...αρεσει και στο γιο μου, δεν μ αφηνει να κλεισω τη σελιδα... εμενα παλι μ αρεσει για τη πειρατικη σημεα του...μιλησε παλι το γονιδιο μου! 

Κι εγω καλα πιστευω οτιπαω με τους ποντους μου, απο βδομαδα θα ζυγιστω και θα εχω εικονα.
Πολλα φιλια στην ομαδα μας και ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αρμίδα!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdcca...eature=related

----------


## p_k

Χαιρετισμούς και από εμένα!
Να είστε καλά, συνεχίζουμε κανονικά.
Και η δεύτερη εβδομάδα προχωράει καλά, χωρίς να ξεφεύγω από τους πόντους.
Τα λέμε πάλι αύριο!  :Smile:

----------


## maroulita

Καλησπερα σε ολους !!Επειδη ειναι μεγαλο το thread μπορει καποιος να εμηνερωσει για το συστημα με τους ποντους?Δλδ ειναι κατι σαν διαιτα?

----------


## Tricky_Spider

Ναι... Εχεις ενα συνολο ποντων να καταναλωσεις καθε μερα (αναλογα με τα κιλα σου) 
Μετρας οτι τρως σε ποντους (σαν θερμιδες φαντασου) μεχρι να φτασεις το οριο.
Σε πολυ γενικες γραμμες..

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα, καλή εβδομάδα και ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ!
Τι κάνετε; όλα καλά;
Ξεκίνησα με ένα πολύ καλό πρωινό:

2 φέτες ψωμί για τοστ
με 20 γρ. γκούντα
και 50 γρ. ζαμπόν άπαχο
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
Καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ με 1 κ.γλ. ζάχαρη

9 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο για σήμερα: 20 π.

Και πάλι καλημέρα!

----------


## ninaki_ed

να ρωτήσω, οι πατάτες φούρνου που λέει 6 πόντους εννοεί σκέτες ψητές ή με λάδι και τέτοια όπως τι φτιάχνουν στα εστιατόρια??

----------


## ninaki_ed

κι επίσης το μπιφτέκι που φτιάχνετε από μισό κιμά μοσχαρίσιο και μισό χοιρινό πόσους πόντους το υπολογίζω και πόσα γραμμάρια?

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα κι απο μενα σε ολους.
Ημερα ζυγισματος σημερα, αλλα δεν κατεβηκε καθολου, αν και τηρησα το προγραμμα σωστα.
Βεβαια ημουν αδιαθετη και πιστευω οτι γι αυτο δεν ειχα καποια απωλεια.......σνιφ.....σνιφ!!!!!!!
Δεν πειραζει, προχωραμε κανονικα.

----------


## Tricky_Spider

> _Originally posted by ninaki_
> κι επίσης το μπιφτέκι που φτιάχνετε από μισό κιμά μοσχαρίσιο και μισό χοιρινό πόσους πόντους το υπολογίζω και πόσα γραμμάρια?


90 γραμμαρια 3 ποντοι




> _Originally posted by ninaki_
> να ρωτήσω, οι πατάτες φούρνου που λέει 6 πόντους εννοεί σκέτες ψητές ή με λάδι και τέτοια όπως τι φτιάχνουν στα εστιατόρια??


Δεν ξερω πως το εννοει αλλα αν ειναι με πολυ λαδι βαλε κατι παραπανω να εισαι καλυμμενη

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by maroulita_
> Καλησπερα σε ολους !!Επειδη ειναι μεγαλο το thread μπορει καποιος να εμηνερωσει για το συστημα με τους ποντους?Δλδ ειναι κατι σαν διαιτα?


Ξεκίνα πό εδώ να έχεις ένα μπούσουλα
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326
και καλώς ήρθες

----------


## LaLuna

ρε παιδια το κουκερ ποσους ποντους εχει?
κουταλια σουπας

----------


## Tricky_Spider

6 κουταλιες της σουπας (μισο μπολακι δηλαδη) 3 ποντοι

----------


## LaLuna

υπεροχα!!!!μηπος μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποσυς ποντους εχουν τα μακαρονια(νεροβαστα)
και τα καρυδια(πχ τα 2)
επισης, ποσα κιλα το μηνα χανεις?
εγω παιρνω 20 ποντους ημερισιως
1.71 υψος και 75 κιλα

χιλια ευχαριστω

----------


## Tricky_Spider

4 καρυδια 2 ποντοι
Τα μακαρονια εγω τα μετραω 4 κουταλιες 2 ποντοι αλλα αλλοι τα μετρανε απεριοριστα με 4 ποντους νομιζω..
Η απωλεια ειναι σχετικη για καθε ατομο  :Smile:

----------


## LaLuna

υπεροχα,εχω ξεκινησει ηδη,λεω να παρω και τα xs και βλεπουμε.

----------


## asteraki_ed

γεια σας!!! ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα!
σημερα επισημη μερα ζυγισματος για μενα και η φιλη ζυγαρια μου κανει κονξες!!! αντι να χανω πηρα και 400 γρ!! ελπιζω να μην ειναι κατι "μονιμο" μιας και ειχα και την επισκεψη της κυριας ακατανομαστης και νιωθω πρησμενη! προσπαθω να ατιθασευσω τις λιγουρες μου για γλυκο και να περιορισω την προσληψη τροφης το βραδυ... 
παλευω με νυχια και με δοντια να κρατηθω στον ισιο δρομο αλλα νιωθω οτι βαδιζω σε τεντωμενο σκοινι...
προσπαθω να βαλω εναν χρονικο στοχο στο μυαλο μου για να κρατηθω και να μην πεσω στην παγιδα της υπερφαγιας αλλα ετσι αγχωνομαι περισσοτερο. νομιζω οτι οι δυναμεις μου και η θεληση μου εξασθενουν αλλα δεν θα το αφησω ετσι. δεν ειναι στο χερι του! τελοσπαντων, μην σας πρηζω και σας..... 
αλλαξα τον τελικο στοχο στο τικερακι μου παλι για να εχω μια σαφη εικονα για το που βαδιζω αν και θεωρω οτι η επιτευξη μικρων στοχων ειναι σαφεστατα πιο εφικτη.... σιγα σιγα θα φτασω και εκει!
Στοχος λοιπον ειναι η αργη απωλεια μεχρι και τον ιουλιο που παντρευεται ενα φιλικο ζευγαρι και το δωριο που θα κανω στον εαυτο μου θα ειναι ενα υπεροχο μαυρο μακρυ σατεν φορεμα σε μικρο νουμερο (ε, οχι πολυ μικρο αλλα σαφως μικροτερο απο το νουμερο που φοραω τωρα..)
σας φιλω γλυκα λοιπον και μας ευχομαι καλο κουραγιο!

----------


## LaLuna

θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας σε κατι,ακολουθω διατροφημε την καταγραφη ποντων των weight wachers και μου φαινεται οτι οι θερμιδες που καταναλωνω ειναι περισσοτερες απ οτι υπολογιζουν οι ποντοι των weight wachers για παραδειγμα
ενα τοστ(2 φετες ψωμι-1 φετα μιλνερ-1 φετα ζαμπον)=5 ποντοι(2+1+2)
οι 5 ποντοι μεταφραζονται στο περιπου 161-200 θερμιδες.
συμβουλευομενη ομως ενα θερμιδομετρητη ειδα οτι το τοστ εχει 360 θερμιδες-αντε γιατι ειναι απαχο το τυρι 300.
αρα 100 θερμιδες επιπλεον

επισης η σοκολατα ροφιμα=2 ποντοι=41-80 θερμιδες
θερμιδομετρητης=197 θερμιδες

Μπορειτε να μου εξηγησετε τι συμβαινει?
Μηπως παιδευομαι τσαμπα?

Υποτιθεται οτι πρεπει να καταναλωνω 18 ποντους

----------


## p_k

*asteraki*, καλημέρα!
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχώνεσαι και να στενοχωριέσαι.
Τα κιλά θα φύγουν, αυτό είναι βέβαιο αν ακολουθείς πιστά το πρόγραμμα και εσύ το ακολουθείς.
Τέτοια φαινόμενα στασιμότητας συμβαίνουν και το ξέρεις. Πολλές φορές είναι κατακρατήσεις, από διάφορες αιτίες, μας το έλεγαν και στα WW. 
Το θέμα είναι να μη στεκόμαστε σε αυτά, αλλά να προχωράμε.
Και κυρίως χωρίς άγχος, γιατί και αυτό είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας στην όλη προσπάθεια!

*LaLuna*, καλημέρα και σ' εσένα!
Ναι μεν οι πόντοι υπολογίζονται με βάση τις θερμίδες μιας τροφής και την περιεκτικότητά της σε λίπος, αλλά μην κολλάς με τις θερμίδες.
Εφάρμοζε ό,τι λέει το πρόγραμμα και μην ανησυχείς, μην προσπαθείς δηλαδή να βρεις την αντιστοιχία θερμίδων με πόντους.
Εδώ μπορείς να φας μια τεράστια γαβάθα μακαρόνιο ολικής σκέτα (νερόβραστα) και να τα υπολογίσεις 3 πόντους, ενώ οι θερμίδες τους είναι πολλές.
Το ίδιο και για τις πατάτες, που νερόβραστες τις μετράμε 2 πόντους.
Μια και το ανέφερα, προσωπικά το εφαρμόζω αυτό με τα απεριόριστα ζυμαρικά, μια φορά την εβδομάδα και όλα πηγαίνουν καλά. Είναι πολύ καλή επιλογή, διότι σε χορταίνει με πολύ λίγους πόντους.

*Στα δικά μου τώρα: ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 90,4 κιλά. Απώλεια 0,7 κιλά δηλαδή. Πολύ καλά!
Είμαι ικανοποιημένος.*

*20 Ιανουαρίου 92,9*
*27 Ιανουαρίου 91,1*
*3 Φεβρουαρίου 90,4*

Έχασα δηλαδή σε δύο εβδομάδες 2,5 κιλά.
Και πάλι καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!!!

----------


## LaLuna

να μην απογοητευομαι δηλαδη?
ξερω κι εγω....το καλοκαιρι θελω να ειμαι αδυνατη
ειναι υποσχεση στον εαυτον μου
αλλα δεν θελω να μπω σε διαιτα κ μετα να τα ξαναπαρω

----------


## Lily_ed

p_k συγχαρητήρια, προχωράς γερά βλέπω, 
τέλεια!

asteraki, αυτά ειδικά σ'εμας τις γυναίκες είναι γνωστά φαινόμενα,
δε σημαίνει οτι θα το βάλουμε κάτω, ξέρεις εσύ...

LaLuna, θα έλεγα να μην ασχολείσαι καθόλου με θερμίδες και τέτοια, η λογική των
πόντων είναι διαφορετική. 
Ένα απλό παράδειγμα 
το αυγό βρασμένο έχει 85 θερμίδες, σε πόντους όμως έχει 2,5 το μέτριο και 3 το μεγάλο.
Σου λέει κάτι αυτό? Το ίδιο και το παράδειγμα του p_k

Μην ασχολείσαι καθόλου και ακολούθησε το πρόγραμμά σου.

----------


## asteraki_ed

χαιρεται!!! τι κανετε???
να ξεκινησω απο τον αγαπημενο μου φιλο Παντελη και να του πω συγχαρητηρια για την απωλεια!!! ειδες, σου τα ειπα αλλα ησουν δυσπιστος!!!  :Wink: 
Λιλλυ, συμφωνω οτι αυτα συμβαινουν αλλα καμια φορα με πιανει πανικος! ειμαι καλυτερα ομως και νιωθω "ξεφουσκωτη"....
συνεχιζω κανονικα χωρις κανενα απολυτως προβλημα, πιστη στους ποντους μου και ελπιζω οτι η Τριτη θα ερθει να επιβεβαιωσει την αισιοδοξια μου! 
σημερα ξεκινησα τη μερα μου με μια μπαρα δημητριακων κερασι 2π και πηρα στη δουλεια μια μεριδα μετρια γιγαντες την οποια υπολογιζω στους 7π και οχι στους 9 διοτι δεν ειναι καν μεριδα εστιατοριου και δεν εχει και πολυ λαδι.
για το βραδυ μαλλον καμια μπριζολα με βλεπω να τρωω..!!!!!
σας φιλω γλυκα, να περνατε καλα!!!

----------


## p_k

Γεια σου Χρύσα! 
Ναι, είχες δίκιο τελικά!
Θα το δεις ότι κι εσύ αυτήν την εβδομάδα θα έχεις απώλεια.
Πάμε να δούμε τι φάγαμε μέχρι στιγμής

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 1 κ.γλ. μαργαρίνη light
και 30 γρ. κρέμα So Real
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 πιάτο μακαρόνια κοφτά σκέτα
Σάλτσα σπιτική χωρίς λάδι
60 γρ. τυρί φέτα light
Σαλάτα λάχανο με 2 κ.γλ. λάδι
20 γρ. σοκολάτα

19,5 π. ως τώρα
Υπόλοιπο για σήμερα 9,5 π.

----------


## asteraki_ed

γεια σααααααααααας!!!!!!!!!!
μα πού χαθηκατε ολοι σας????
η διατροφη καλα κρατει και ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη γιαυτο! κρυφοκοιταξα στην ζυγαρια σημερα και ειδα το 7 αρακι παλι μπροστα και χαρηκα..! θα δουμε ομως την Τριτη και επισημως!!! 
Σημερα για πρωι εφαγα μια μπαρα δημητριακων κερασι και πριν λιγο καταβροχθισα ενα μπωλ με αχλαδι μηλο μανταρινι και μπανανα. συνολικα λοιπον 4π. για μεσημερακι ενα τοστ 3π και το βραδυ ειδωμεν τι καλο θα εχει η κατσαρολα της μαμας!!! περιμενω νεα απο ολους!!!
παντελη, πως παει?? κρατα ποντους γιατι την αλλη βδομαδα ανεβαινω και θα βγουμε για φαγητο!! αμαλια μου εισαι καλα???????????? που εχεις χαθει? ελπιζω να διαβαζεις και να ξερεις ποσο μας εχεις λειψει! ουτε η νεφελη δεν ποσταρει????? καμια δεν βλεπω να περναει απο εδω!!! φιλακια πολλα πολλα σε ολους!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερουδια σας!
βλεπω κανεις δεν τιμησε την σελιδα για 4 ολοκληρες μερες! ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα και να περνατε καλα!
λοιπον σημερα επισημη μερα ζυγισματος για μενα και ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσω οτι η δεκαδα αλλαξε και 1.600 εφυγε απο πανω μου! ειμαι πλεον 79 ολοστρογγυλα! κατεβαινω και εναν ποντο στην ημερησια καταναλωση και ετσι απο σημερα πρεπει να τρωω 20π. ολα πανε καλα επομενως και συνεχιζουμε! ο πρωτος "μικρος" στοχος ειναι τα 72 και ειναι αρκετα κοντα!  :Smile: 
σημερα εφερα στη δουλεια να φαω 4 κουταλιες της σουπας ρυζι νεροβραστο 4π με μια κουταλια σαλτσα ντοματας 3π και 1 φετα παριζα σε κομματακια 2π (?) και λίγο τυρί φετα τριμμενο 2π. σύνολο λοιπον για μεσημερι 11π. μενουν προς καταναλωση μεχρι το βραδυ 9π. σας φιλω γλυκα ολους!

----------


## tidekpe

ΑΣΤΕΡΑΚΙ, συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια και κυρίως για την αλλαγή δεκάδας...7!!!!!!ʼντε και στο 5!!!!!! Δεν κάνω αυτή τη διατροφή αλλά σκέφτομαι να την ξεκινήσω, θα την ψάξω λίγο και θα ενημερώσω....καλή κάθοδο!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

να σαι καλα tidekpe!!! ειναι λιγο νωρις για το 5 αλλα ειλικρινα νιωθω τοσο μεγαλη χαρα που ξεκολλησα και κατεβαινω ολοταχως!!! ξεκινησε την, ειναι απο τις καλυτερες διατροφες που υπαρχουν διοτι σου επιτρεπει να τρως οτι θες σε λογικα πλαισια παντα και επιπλεον σου δινει και κινητρο να γυμναζεσαι γιατι σου χαριζει ποντους!!! βλεπω οτι δεν χρειαζεται να χασεις και πολλα κιλα οποτε μαλλον θα την βολευτεις περισσοτερο απο τον καθενα. παει αργα και σταθερα να ξερεις...!!!!!!! οτι χρειαστεις εδω θα ειμαστε!!!! φιλια πολλα!!!!

----------


## p_k

*Συγχαρητήρια Χρύσα!!!*
*-1,600!* Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Α !
Σου τα' λεγα εγώ!  :Smile: 
Πολύ θετική και για την ψυχολογία η αλλαγή δεκάδας!
Έτσι μπράβο!
Αύριο το πρωί ζυγίζομαι κι εγώ και θα ενημερώσω.
Καληνύχτα και καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## asteraki_ed

καλημερες πολλες σε ολους!!!!!!!!
τι κανετε?????
Παντελή σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για την εμψυχωση! ειναι οντως μια τονωτικη ενεση η αλλαγη δεκαδας!!! αντε, να ακουσουμε και τα δικα σου ευχαριστα σημερα! ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα εχουμε αλλαγη δεκαδας και για σενα σημερα!!!!
λοιπον, χθες εφτιαξα μια ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΗ σοκολατοπιτα στην οποια δεν μπορεσα να αντισταθω....  :Smile: 
εφαγα λοιπον ενα κομματι αρκετα μεγαλο και ετσι για να αντισταθμισω την διαφορα αυτη την εβδομαδα θα μειωσω την ημερησια καταναλωση ποντων σε 18! υπολογιζω δηλαδη να πηρα καμια 10αρια ποντους παραπανω απο τον λαχταριστο αυτο πειρασμο.... ευτυχως δεν ειμαι φαν των σαρακοστιανων εδεσματων και ετσι την δευτερα δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασια να καταναλωσω κατι που θα μου δωσει επιπλεον ποντους!(ετσι λεω τουλαχιστον..)
ΑΜΑΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ που εισαι κοκονα μου τοσους μηνες???????
εισαι καλα? μπες τουλαχιστον να πεις ενα γεια!!! εχω ανησυχησει τοσον καιρο που εχω να ακουσω νεα σου! σας φιλω ολους γλυκα και περιμενω νεα!!!!!! φιλακιααααααααααα  :Wink:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!!!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και η απώλεια συνεχίζεται:

*- 0,3 κιλά*

Από τα 90,4 κατέβηκα στα 90,1.
Συνεχίζουμε κανονικά. Πάμε τώρα για την αλλαγή δεκάδας!

Καλή συνέχεια!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και εις κατωτερα σου ευχομαι!!!!!
την αλλη εβδομαδα μου φαινεται πως θα εχεις μεγαλυτερη απωλεια!!!!!
ολα καλα πανε λοιπον και ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη γιαυτο! λιγα κιλα εμειναν π-κ και μεχρι το καλοκαιρι θα εισαι ετοιμος! (μαλλον πιο πριν σε βλεπω εσενα αλλα οκ!)
μα που εχουν παει ολοι???? μας αφησαν μονους μας παλι...!!!!!!!!!!
φιλακια πολλα!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για τις επιτυχίες σας!  :Smile:  σας παρακολουθώ αλλά οι μόνες ώρες σχεδόν που έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο είναι αυτές που κοιμάμαι  :Smile:  κρατιέμαι κι εγώ αρκετά καλά στο πρόγραμμα αν και λόγω έντασης, εργασίας και πολλών ωρών εκτός σπιτιού αύξησα την ποσότητα υδατανθράκων ως εύκολη λύση κριτσίνια, φρυγανιές, παξιμαδάκια, κρακεράκια παρελαύνουν καθημερινά στο τραπέζι  :Smile:  αισθάνομαι ότι έχω ξεφουσκώσει αλλά θεωρώ ότι δεν μου χρειάζεται το άγχος της ζυγαριάς ειδικά τώρα κι έτσι μου δίνω ακόμα λίγο χρόνο !

να είστε όλοι καλά και να περνάτε όμορφα!
Πάααααμεεεε τώωωωωρααααα που γυρίιιιιιιιζειιιιιι!!!

----------


## sanelaki

γεια σε ολες τις κουκλιτσες..αποφασισα να ξεκινησω και εγω. ricky spider εβαλες τελικα το αρχειο πουθενα που τα εχει ολα μεσα??γιατι εγω δεν το βρηκα πουθενα..κανε εναν κοπο αν μπορεις.

----------


## Tricky_Spider

Aπο βδομαδα που τελειωνει η εξεταστικη θα το ανεβασω!!

----------


## sanelaki

ευχαριστω..

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σε όλους! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!! ερημιά βλέπω εδώ και μέρες στο τόπικ και ανησυχώ! δεν εξαιρώ τον εαυτό μου από αυτό μιας και με όλα τα τρεχάματα με την δουλειά έχω ελάχιστο χρόνο... Με την διατροφή θα έλεγα ότι επικρατεί μια κατάσταση στασιμότητας μιας και δεν δεν έχω χάσει ούτε γραμμάριο αλλά από την άλλη νιώθω ότι έχω χάσει πόντους οι οποίοι έχουν αρχίσει να φαίνονται και έτσι παίρνω κουράγιο για να συνεχίσω. Ακόμη βαδίζω προς τον πρώτο μου μικρό στόχο που είναι τα 87-8,7= 78,300 και ελπίζω πως σύντομα θα επιτευχθεί. Ο επόμενος μικρότερος είναι τα 78,300-7,8= 70,5. άντε να δούμε τί ψάρια θα πιάσουμε! Πρέπει να βάλω σε τάξη τα πράγματα γιατί αρκετά τα άφησα στην καλή τους τύχη. Περνούν οι μήνες και τα χρόνια και δυστυχώς πάνω που πήρα μπρος νομίζω πως η τύχη που γύρισε την πλάτη... Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για το θέμα της διατροφής... Εκεί θεωρητικά τα πράγματα είναι πιο εύκολα αν υπάρχει θέληση και πειθαρχία. Παρατήρησα ότι η διάθεσή μου αλλάζει πολύ εύκολα και αυτό επηρεάζει πολύ και τις διατροφικές μου συνήθειες... Αγώνας διαρκείας η ζωή σε όλους τους τομείς....
Τελοσπαντων, αυτά για να ανακουφιστώ λιγάκι...
Στα της διατροφής πιο συγκεκριμένα, χθές κατάφερα να μην φάω 2 σουβλάκια "διαιτητικά" μιας και θα ξεπερνούσα τους πόντους μου. Πήρα το ένα σήμερα μαζί με 4 κολοκυθοκεφτέδες ψητούς που έφτιαξα χθές (τα υλικά από το περιβολάκι του παππου και της γιαγιάς!!) για να τα φάω στη δουλειά. Το βράδυ κάτι πιο ελαφρύ υποθέτω θα φάω. Καμιά σαλάτα με τόστ ή κάτι τέτοιο.. Λοιπόν παιδάκια, σας φιλώ γλυκά σας εύχομαι μια όμορφη και δημιουργική μέρα με λιγότερα άγχη και περισσότερο χαμόγελο που τόσο πολύ το χρειαζόμαστε για να παλεύουμε τις δύσκολες καταστάσεις! 
Α! να μη ξεχάσω να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από την κουμπάρα (ξέρει εκείνη και ελπίζω να μπεί σήμερα και να το διαβάσει) που έχω χαθεί τόσες μέρες αλλά νομίζω πως δεν θα ήμουν και τόσο καλή παρέα...! τουλάχιστον προσωρινά..!! ΥΠΟΣΧΟΜΑΙ να τα πούμε από κοντα σύντομα και ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις. 
Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους λοιπόν, να περνάτε καλά και σας εύχομαι πολλές καλές επιτυχίες!!!!

----------


## sanelaki

γεια σου αστερακι!!!! ειμαι καινουρια σε αυτη τη διαιτα αλλα με εχει βολεψει αρκετα..καλως σας βρηκα λοιπον εδω!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

γεια σου!!! καλως μας ήρθες λοιπόν και σου εύχομαι καλές απώλειες! θα σε βολέψει αρκετά η συγκεκριμένη διατροφή μιας και δεν σε περιορίζει τόσο στην πρόσληψη συκεκριμένων ομάδων τροφών και θα δεις ότι λειτουργεί άψογα για όλους ανεξαρτήτως διατροφικών συνηθειών. Χρειάζεται υπομονή και θέληση. Φυσικά το βέλτιστο είναι να βάλεις στην διατροφή σου πολλά φρούτα και λαχανικά και να περιορίσεις τα γλυκά οπότε και θα δεις θεαματικά αποτελέσματα! Πάει λίγο αργά αλλά κυρίως σταθερά!!!!!! ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ λοιπόν και καλό κουράγιο! ότι χρειαστείς μη διαστάσεις να ρωτήσεις! εδώ θα είμαστε (ελπίζω!!  :Big Grin:  )
Φιλιά πολλά, Χρύσα

----------


## sanelaki

ευχαριστω πολυ! μεχρι τωρα εχω προβλημα στη προσληψη των ποντων. δλδ δεν καταφερνω να φτασω τους ποντους μου..

----------


## Tricky_Spider

ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ

Εδω ειναι το λινκ να το κατεβασετε..
Ειναι σε power point

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BTRRBXQZ

----------


## vasiliki67

Τα καταφερες, αλλα για να το ανοιξεις πρεπει να εχεις office 2007 η να κανεις ληψη το πακετο συμβατοτητας για το 2007 απο την microsoft( αυτο αν εχεις office 2003).

----------


## Tricky_Spider

Αν εχεις καποια αλλη ιδεα (για οσους δεν εχουν το office) ευχαριστως να το κανω  :Smile:

----------


## vasiliki67

Οχι, ειναι μια χαρουλα, πολυ καλο. Με αυτη τη δυνατοτητα που δινει η microsoft( το πακετο συμβατοτητας ) ειναι πολυ ευκολο.
Να εισαι καλα, πολυ καλη δουλεια.

----------


## sanelaki

ευχαριστω πολυ τρικυ σπαιντερ!!!εισαι θεα!!! 8α παω να το τυπωσω να το εχω σαν βιβλιο..

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα! 
Νέο ξεκίνημα σήμερα, οι λεπτομέρειες το απόγευμα!

----------


## sanelaki

αντε.. με το καλο καλη κατηφορα!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλή κατηφόρα και σε σένα, sanelaki!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Λοιπόν, επειδή τα κιλά ανέβηκαν σε μεγάλο αριθμό, ξεκίνησα από σήμερα και πάλι το πρόγραμμα.
Αρχής γενομένης από αύριο θα ενημερώνω καθημερινά και θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι 100% συνεπής στο πρόγραμμα.
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλες και όλους, με δύναμη, πίστη και αποφασιστικότητα!
ʼλλαξα και μέρα ζυγίσματος: Κάθε Σάββατο.
Τα λέμε!

----------


## Lily_ed

Καλές κατηφοριές p_k, και σε όλα τα παιδιά.

Tricky σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Ο καλός καιρός συμβαδίζει με τη διάθεσή μου, που είναι πολύ αισιόδοξη και δημιουργική!
Το πρόγραμμα προχωράει καλά και στο ζύγισμα του Σαββάτου θα φανεί το αποτέλεσμα!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## sanelaki

μπραβο πκ!! τετοιες αισιοδοξες μαρτυριες μας χρειαζονται!!!

----------


## p_k

Σήμερα η μέρα κύλησε πολύ καλά, ήπια και πολύ νερό και προχωράω κανονικά.
sanelaki, χρειάζεται η αισιοδοξία όταν προσπαθείς να χάσεις βάρος, αλλά και γενικά στη ζωή!  :Smile:

----------


## sanelaki

και εγω ειμαι σχετικα αισιοδοξη... εχω χασει 12 κιλα!! 86 ημουν αλλα δεν αντεχα να το βλεπω και εβαλα 85
χαχαχαχαχαχ ελεος ετσι???

----------


## p_k

Μια χαρά!
Συγχαρητήρια και καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι!
Γρήγορα να φτάσεις στο στόχο σου!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 91,7 κιλά, απώλεια δηλαδή 1,3 κιλά.

27/2 93,0
06/3 91,7

Ξεκίνησα καλά και θα κάνω τα πάντα για να υπάρξει η ανάλογη συνέχεια!
Πολύ βοηθάει το καθημερινό περπάτημα, με γρήγορο ρυθμό.
Να είστε καλά και καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## ninaki_ed

το σουβλάκι χοιρινό πόσους πόντους έχει ρε παιδιά 4? (το καλαμάκι)
και επισης πόσους πόντους το κοτόπουλο σουβλάκι?

Μια φίλη μου που κάνει την δίαιτα αυτή πάνω από 2 μήνες μου έλεγε τις προάλλες οτι ενώ καταγράφει καθημερινά τι τρώει δεν έχει καταφέρει να χάσει πάνω από 2 κιλά..........
δεν μπορούσα να της εξηγήσω πολλά.....μπορεί κάποιος να εξηγήσει γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό??........
δεν έχει προβλήματα υγείας και στο παρελθόν έχει κάνει πολλές δίαιτες ακόμα κ χημικές......
υπάρχει περίπτωση για κάποιους να μην δουλεύει?

----------


## p_k

Μετά από ένα μεγάλο διάστημα επανέρχομαι για να σας πω ότι κάνω ένα νέο ξεκίνημα. 
Είμαι 96,4 κιλά και αποφασισμένος να φτάσω στο στόχο μου, τα 78.
Δεν είναι ώρα για αναλύσεις, αλλά για πράξεις.
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η Τετάρτη και εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!!!

Και για να απαντήσω στο προηγούμενο ποστ, το σουβλάκι με ψωμάκι (σκέτο, χωρίς πατάτες και σαλάτες) έχει 4 πόντους.

----------


## Lily_ed

Γειά σας παιδιά! εδώ και μερικές ημέρες έχω φτάσει το βάρος /στόχο μου και πιά το μόνο που μου μένει
είναι να κάνω μια σωστή συντήρηση, ελπίζοντας οτι θα χάσω ακόμη 2 κιλά για ασφάλεια.
Έτσι αμέσως μετα το Πάσχα επανέρχομαι με διατροφή και θα γράφω κι εγώ εδώ τι τρώω για βοήθεια και συμπαράσταση.

Σκέφτομαι στο πλαίσιο της WW να παραμείνω, και για οριστικό τρόπο διατροφής , αυξάνοντας κάπως τους ημερήσιους πόντους μου.

p_k, καλή συνέχεια και σου εύχομαι, και να φτάσεις το στόχο σου γρήγορα και εύκολα.

Το ίδιο εύχομαι σε όλους όσους συνεχίζουν, 

καλή δύναμη και καλό Πάσχα σε όλους!

----------


## p_k

Lilliy, συγχαρητήρια για την επίτευξη του στόχου!!!
Θα νιώθεις άλλος άνθρωπος τώρα!
Ακολουθώντας τις αρχές της σωστής και υγιεινής διατροφής θα διατηρείσαι πάντοτε στο σωστό βάρος.
Και πάλι μπράβο!

----------


## p_k

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 ψωμάκι σάντουιτς
με 30 γρ. γκούντα
και 25 γρ. ζαμπόν άπαχο
200 ml γάλα 1,5% λιπαρά
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

Salad bar λαχανικών
με λίγη φέτα, ρύζι και μακαρονια κοφτά
1 μικρό ψωμάκι

ΑΠΟΓ. ΣΝΑΚ

20 γρ. σοκολάτα υγείας

Σύνολο πόντων 21
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 8

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!

Μετά από ένα διάστημα διατροφικών ατασθαλιών, οι συνέπειες είναι πλέον εμφανείς: έφτασα τα 98 κιλά και όπως καταλαβαίνετε, δεν πάει άλλο.
Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν από χθες μια νέα προσπάθεια και προς το παρόν πάω καλά.
Θα ζυγίζομαι κάθε Σάββατο και θα τα λέμε!
Να έχετε όλες και όλοι μια τέλεια και δημιουργική εβδομάδα!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλό ξεκίνημα pk απο ποσα κιλα εφτασες τοσο?*

----------


## p_k

Από τα 78.

----------


## p_k

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

50 γρ.ψωμί
με 1 φέτα γκούντα
και 25 γρ. άπαχο ζαμπόν
1 φλ. φυσ. χυμός πορτοκάλι
50 γρ. δημητριακά
με 1/2 φλιτζάνι γάλα 1,5%

10 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο για σήμερα 19 π.

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## BettyG

Τώρα που θα αφήσω την κυκλική σκέφτομαι να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο, που μπορώ να βρώ πόντους και αντιστοιχίες?
μπορεί παιδιά κάποιος να βοηθήσει λίγο?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## geozort

Καλημέρα Μπέττυ!

Κι εγώ το ίδιο θα κάνω!
Ψάχνοντας στο forum βρήκα το παρακάτω λινκ από κάποιο μέλος.
Είναι το ελληνικό βιβλιαράκι με τους πόντους.
Κατεβασέ το κι εσύ και ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ σε όλους!!!

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BTRRBXQZ

----------


## BettyG

Καλημέρα και σε σένα geozort, σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Αν θέλεις να γράφουμε εδώ κάθε μέρα τι φαγαμε,

----------


## geozort

Ναι ωραία ιδέα!

Θα το προσπαθήσω  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα που λέει και το τραγούδι, να 'μαι πάλι εδώ.
Δεν μπαίνω σε λεπτομέρειες. Τα δεδομένα είναι τα εξής:

Ξεκίνησα πρόγραμμα την Τρίτη, στα 99,5 κιλά.
Στόχος μου τα 78.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!!!

Ξεκίνησε η κάθοδος!
Απώλεια 1,8 αυτήν την εβδομάδα, καθώς από τα 99,3 κατέβηκα στα 97,5 κιλά (με στόχο μου τα 78).

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

ΕΝΑΡΞΗ: 25/5 ..... 99,5
01/6 ..... 99,3
08/6 ..... 97,5

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας! 
χρόνια και ζαμάνια βρε παιδιά... ελπίζω το ποστ μου να σας βρίσκει όλους και όλες καλά! 
Λοιπόν, μπορώ να πω ότι έχω πάααααααρα πολύ καιρό να μπώ εδώ και το ξεζούμισα το site ολόκληρο! 
Π-κ όλα καλά βλέπω πάνε, αν και τα έχουμε πει ήδη αυτά. Ενα μικρό break ήταν αυτά τα κιλάκια και έχω την αίσθηση ότι είσαι αποφασισμένος πλέον να τα χάσεις! άντε γιατί έχουμε και διακοπές φίλε μου να πάμε! 
Βλέπω ότι πολλές σημαντικές παρουσίες του φόρουμ δηλώνουν απούσες εδώ και καιρό... Ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά και να πηγαίνουν όλα κατ'ευχήν γενικότερα!
Στα της διατροφής τώρα, όλα πάνε καλά. Με την ww έχασα κάποια κιλά και συνεχίζω τώρα με κάτι διαφορετικό για τον μόνο λόγο ότι πρέπει να βάλω την ποιότητα στη διατροφή μου πράγμα που δεν μπορώ να κάνω γιατί εύκολα παρασύρομαι με τα γλυκά και κάθε είδους παρόμοιες λιχουδιές. Εδω και ένα μήν ακαι κάτι έχω ξεκινήσει μεσογειακή διατροφή με την βοήθεια διατροφολόγου-διαιτολόγου. Με τον φίλο π-κ υπολογίσαμε τους πόντους και είδαμε ότι πάνω κάτω βρίσκομαι στα προβλεπόμενα της διατροφής ww. Από 87 έχασα με την ww και έφτασα στα 82.5 και από τα 82.5 μετά απο ένα μήνα ΣΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΜΕΝΗΣ διατροφής έφτασα αισίως στα 76.3.
Ελπίζω να συνεχίσω έτσι μέχρι τον τελικό στόχο. Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά,να περνάτε καλά και να προσέχετε τους εαυτού σας.
Φιλιά πολλά και εις το επανιδείν!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους και όλες! 
ελπίζω να είστε δημιουργικοί, υγιείς και γεμάτοι ενέργεια!
σήμερα ξεκινώ πάλι μια καινούργια προσπάθεια απώλειας κιλών με πρώτο στόχο τα 75 κιλά από τα 90. Ξέρω ότι η αρχή έχει γίνει πολλές φορές και ποτέ δεν ολοκληρώθηκε ο στόχος μου. Ο λόγος είναι ότι μου αρέσει το φαγητό, λατρεύω τα γλυκά και την σοκολάτα. Θέλω να έχω όλες τις γεύσεις και τα αρώματα. Δεν είμαι υπερ των απαγορεύσεων ούτε της νηστείας ούτε της πείνας. Ξεκινώ διατροφή γιατί τα κιλά μου φέρνουν δυσφορία για να φορέσω τα καλοκαιρινά μου ρούχα και για να μπορέσω να κινούμαι με ευκολία και να έχω αντοχή. Ότι ανεβαίνει κατεβαίνει  :Smile:  και κάθε μέρα είναι ιδανική για όποιον θέλει μια καινούργια αρχή, μια νέα προσπάθεια ή επιθυμεί συνέχεια του στόχου του! 
θα χαρώ να μοιραστώ την προσπάθεια μου με εσάς παιδιά!
Πκ τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς!  :Smile: 
πάαααααααααααααααααμεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε γεράααααααααααααααααααα τώρα που γυρίζειιιιιιιιιιιι λέμεεεεεεε!!!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Βρε...Βρε...Βρε...Κοίτα ποιά μας θυμήθηκε...
Καλά,όχι ακριβώς εμάς...Μόνο στον πκ άφησε χαιρετίσματα!
Πού χάθηκες,βρε Νεφέλη;Αυτή η Ξάνθη πια σε κατάπιε!Τι νέα;Όλα καλά;

----------


## Nefeli-

μμμμμμμμμμμμ ! μάλιστα ! 

τι κάνεις ναντιν; χεχεχεχε καλά; 




Susan Van Horn

----------


## p_k

Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται!
Τρία συνεχόμενα ποστ από παλιά μέλη, που έχουν κάτι αιώνες να εμφανιστούν!!! Βρε, βρε...
Καλά, πού χαθήκατε;

1) asteraki, εμείς τα λέμε έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά πρέπει να γράφεις κι εδώ! Καλή επιτυχία, τα πας τέλεια, συνέχισε έτσι!

2) Nefeli, εύχομαι να είσαι πολύ πολύ καλά! Καλή αρχή στη νέα σου προσπάθεια! Όλα θα πάνε καλά!

3) NADINE, τι κάνεις; Τι νέα; Σε ποιο σημείο της προσπάθειας βρίσκεσαι; 

Πραγματικά χάρηκα διαβάζοντας τα ποστ και εύχομαι να τα λέμε πιο συχνά!

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα στους γουεϊτγουτσεπαλαίμαχους!
Φίλε p_k,ελπίζω να μου επιτρέψεις να σε αποκαλώ Πίκο Απίκο...
(συνεκτίμησε πως έκοψα παλιές κακές συνήθειες τύπου "ομαδάρχης)
Πίκο μου,είμαι στο σημείο χωρίς επιστροφή μιας προσπάθειας,που μου έκοψε στομάχι
και μου τεντώνει υπομονή και νευρικό σύστημα.Μπόρα ψυχολογική είναι και θα περάσει.
Από υγεία μια χαρά πρέπει να είμαστε.Οι πόνοι πέρασαν και πλέον αμοληθήκαμε στους δρόμους!
Είμαι σίγουρη πως κι αυτή τη φορά θα καταφέρεις ν'αγγίξεις το στόχο σου,μόνο που θα σε παρακαλούσα
να εντοπίσεις τους λόγους που σε επανέφεραν εδώ που σήμερα βρίσκεσαι,ώστε να τελειώνουμε μια και καλή
με δαύτους!Ίσως κι η αυστηρή πειθαρχία ή η μονομέρεια στις διατροφικές επιλογές να μη βοηθά και πολύ...
Καλή σου δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου και καλό σου καλοκαίρι!Η Νεφέλη θα σου κρατά παρέα όπως φαίνεται...
Ελπίζω και το γλυκό μας αστεράκι!ʼντε να ξαναζωντανέψει το αραχνιασμένο πρώην καμάρι του φόρουμ μας τόπικ!
Αλήθεια,παιδιά,έχει κανείς νέα της Αμαλίας μας;Κρατά με κάποιον επαφή;Αμαλία αν μας διαβάζεις,εμφανίσου πάραυτα!
Γουεϊτγουοτσεροφιλάκιαααα αααααααααααααααααααα!!!

----------


## p_k

NADINE καλημέρα!

Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, έκανες κάποια επέμβαση, έτσι;
Πώς πήγες; Όλα καλά;
Εύχομαι να χάσεις όλα τα περιττά κιλά και να φτάσεις εκεί που επιθυμείς, με υπομονή, πειθαρχία, στήριξη και συμαράσταση!
Θα τα ξεπεράσεις τα προβλήματα, θα δεις!
Πάνω απ' όλα αισιοδοξία και καλή διάθεση!
Όσον αφορά εμένα, έχω εντοπίσει τους λόγους της ανηφόρας των κιλών: όταν προσπαθείς να ξεπεράσεις το άγχος καταφεύγοντας σε γλυκά και πατατάκια, αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα.
Σχετικά με την πειθαρχία, πιστεύω πως είναι απαραίτητο συστατικό για την εφαρμογή του προγράμματος, σίγουρα όμως και εδώ οι υπερβολές βλάπτουν. Πάντως μονομέρεια στη διατροφή δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είχα ή έχω, καθώς κάνω επιλογές βασισμένες στη φιλοσοφία του προγράμματος που ως γνωσρτόν ενθαρρύνει την ποικιλία.
Λοιπόν, αυτά για την ώρα.
Καλή συνεχεια να έχουμε!!!
Η Αμαλία πάντως έχει καιρό να γράψει, δεν ξέρω το λόγο!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Σ'ευχαριστώ,Πίκο μου!Κάτι θα γίνει και για μας...
Ελπίζω κι εσύ να βρεις άλλες μεθόδους καταπολέμησης του άγχους σου,
εφόσον είναι ανέφικτο ν'απαλλαγείς μια και καλή από αυτό!
Αν και μεταξύ μας δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ ούτε εγώ κάτι δελεαστικότερο
από γλυκά και πατατάκια...Πώς να βρεις το αλάτι και τη ζάχαρη που σου λείπουν
στο τζόγκινγκ,στο διάβασμα,στις ξενερωσιές;Αχ!Δύσκολη η αλλοτρίωση!
Κι εμένα δυστυχώς μόνο στομάχι μου χειρούργησαν!Τον εγκέφαλο και τις ανάγκες του
τις άφησαν άθικτες,οι αναίσθητοι κι άντε να βρω τρόπους εγώ τώρα να εκτονωθώ!
Τέλος πάντων...Τις καλημεροκαλησπέρες μου και τα φιλιά μου σε όλη την παρέα WW!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημεροκαλησπέρες και από εμένα!  :Smile: 
ναντινομπουμπούκα παντού! σμουτς! και πάλι σμουτς!
πκ άντε να μαζευτούμε να μοιράσω τα μπανιερά μας!!!!
 :Smile:  προς το παρόν θα δώσω σε εμάς! το κατιτίς μέχρι την επόμενη δόση!



αυτή για τον ΠΚ


αυτή για το αστεράκι



αυτή η πρώτη της Λίας μου

----------


## Nefeli-

σήμερα πάμε καλά από όρεξη!

πρωί :
2 κρακεράκια 2 τριγωνάκια τυρί 4π
1 ροδάκινο
1 μπισκότο 2π

1 μπάρα eat natural 5π

μπιφτέκι σαλάτα 5π
1 φέτα πεπόνι

παγωμένο τσάι 1π

----------


## p_k

Τέλειες πετσέτες!
Ακόμη πάντως δεν ξεκίνησα τα μπάνια...
Καλή μέρα η σημερινή και για να δούμε τι έφαγα μέχρι στιγμής:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με γκούντα
1 ποτήρι χυμό πορτοκάλι

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 πιάτο ζυμαρικά με 1 κ.γλ. λάδι
ντοματάκια και 1 μικρό κουτί τόνο σε νερό
2 ντομάτες με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
1/4 ποτηριού μπύρα
1 φέτα ψωμί
Επιδόρπιο: 1 κεσεδάκι ρυζόγαλο

Μέχρι τώρα 19,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 9,5

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Δυναμικό ξεκίνημα και σήμερα, με τα εξής:

50 γρ. ψωμί
30 γρ.τυρί γκούντα
200 ml φυσικός χυμός
1 μπολάκι δημητριακά
με 1/2 φλιτζάνι γάλα 1,5%

Σύνολο 9 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας: 20 πόντοι.

Και να θυμάστε:
Είμαστε υπεύθυνοι όχι μόνο γι' αυτά που κάνουμε, αλλά και γι' αυτά που δεν κάνουμε!

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημεροκαλησπέρα!  :Smile: 
ελπίζω τα κέφια να είναι ανεβασμένα και να γουστάρουμε με τρέλλα και ενέργεια!!! φουλ τα γκάζιαααααααααααααααααααα αα!!!!!

σήμερα έφαγα το πρωί ένα τοστάκι 5π, 2 καφέδες 1π
και για μεσημέρι κοτόπουλο στη σχάρα, σαλάτα και ένα γιαουρτάκι 2% 8π 
γιαουρτάκι 2% με φρούτα και δημητριακά και μέλι 5π

σήμερα θα κάνω το πρώτο μου μπάνιοοοο!!!  :Smile:  

ας πάρω κι εγώ την πετσετούλα μου 



καλή μας συνέχεια!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Πολύ καλά πήγε και η σημερινή μέρα, η οποία τέλειωσε με το εξής βραδινό:

1 τοστ με γκούντα και ζαμπόν
1 κυπελλάκι επιδόρπιο σοκολάτας.
Μου έμειναν φρούτα, τα οποία και θα φάω αργότερα!

----------


## Nefeli-

τις όμορφες καλημέρες μου από ένα δροσερό μπαλκόνι παρέα με ένα φραπεδάκι  :Smile:  ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και να χαίρεστε το πρωινό της κυριακής με αγαπημένες συνήθειες και αγαπημένα πρόσωπα  :Smile: 

σήμερα για πρωινό πήρα ένα σαντουιτσάκι 4π ένα φραπέ και 2 βερύκοκα  :Smile: 
για μεσημέρι φάγαμε σε ψαροταβέρνα και ήμουν αρκετά συγκρατημένη σύνολο πόντων 12 

παρατήρησα ότι ξεφούσκωσα αρκετά νιώθω πιο άνετα και μου έχουν πει ότι μου φάνηκε κιόλας ό,τι κάτι αλλάζει  :Smile:  η διάθεση είναι ανεβασμένη αν και μια γλυκιά μελαγχολία πλανάται στον αέρα...

----------


## p_k

Κι εγώ φραπεδάκι πίνω τώρα!
Πολύ καλή η διάθεσή μου, καλά πάει και το πρόγραμμα.
Για να δούμε...

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί του τοστ
με 2 κ.γ. μαργαρίνη λάιτ
και 2 κ.γ. μαρμελάδα με φρουκτόζη
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

Κοτόπουλο με ρύζι
Αγγουροντοματοσαλάτα με 3 κ.γλ. λάδι
75 γρ. ψωμί
1 γιαουρτάκι με τροπικά φρούτα

ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 20,5 π.
Υπόλοιπο για σήμερα 8,5 π.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια γλυκά μου αγγελούδια!!!! πόσο χαίρομαι που το τόπικ ξαναγέμισε φωνούλες αισιόδοξες και χαμόγελα! μα πόσος κόσμος αγαπημένος! αν και πλέον δεν κάνω την διατροφή με τους πόντους (τουλάχιστον όχι έτσι όπως έκανα στο παρελθόν) νομίζω πως η παρέα σας είναι τόσο απολαυστική που θα γράφω όσο πιο συχνά μπορώ. Εξάλλου, μέσα από το φόρουμ αυτό έκανα την αρχή και έμαθα πολλά... έκανα σπουδαίους φίλους και έμαθα να μοιράζομαι τις σκέψεις μου μέσω γραπτών κειμένων.... (είμαι πιο πολύ του μπλα μπλα )
Η διατροφή μου πάει καλά! Το μόνο που ίσως με αγχώνει αλλά κυρίως θα έλεγα με συγχίζει είναι το καθημέρινο ζύγισμα. Μέχρι να έρθει το τέλος της βδομάδας και να κάνω τον απολογισμό του πόσο έχασα τελικά τα νεύρα μου έχουν γίνει κρόσια. Πάρε 200 γρ, χάσε άλλα 300 γρ μετά ξαναπάρε άλλα 500 γρ κ.ο.κ! 
Σήμερα ξεκίνησα με:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ 
1 ποτήρι γάλα 2%
2 φρυγανιές ολικής άλεσης
1 φέτα τυρί milner του τόστ

για σνακ έχω ένα φρούτο (έφερα μαζί μου 20 κεράσια) και για αργότερα

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
2 κομμάτια γεμιστά (1 ντομάτα και 1 πιπεριά)
2 φέτες milner
1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής άλεσης
2 φλυτζάνια σαλάτα εποχής (έφερα ντομάτα και πιπεριά)
1 φρούτο (πάλι! έφερα και ένα μήλο!)

Για απόγευμα θα φάω 2 κομμάτια κομπόστα και το βράδυ αν δεν με απατα η μνήμη μου έχω 2 καλαμάκια χοιρινά με μια σαλάτα εποχής. 

Το καλό με αυτή την διατροφή είναι ότι νιώθω απίστευτα χορτάτη! έχω αντικαταστήσει τα πάντα με ολικής άλεσης (ψωμί, φρυγανιές) και νιώθω εύκολα κορεσμό.
Επίσης έχω ενσωματώσει στη διατροφή μου τα φρούτα και τα πολλά λαχανικά! 
Δεν έχω στερηθεί τα γλυκά... χθες έφαγα ένα κομμάτι σοκολάτα υγείας και προχθές ένα κουλούρι με σταφίδες. Αύριο ή μεθαύριο έχω να φάω και σοκολατόψωμο!
Βέβαια να τονίσω σε αυτό το σημείο ότι η διατροφή ww δεν απέχει πολύ από την διατροφή αυτή. Απλώς στην δική μου περίπτωση λειτούργησε πολύ απελευθερωτικά και έτσι τρεφόμουν κυρίως με ζυμαρικά και γλυκά. 
Η ύπαρξη φρούτων και λαχανικών καθώς και η διακοπή (ή έστω μείωση) του καπνίσματος με κάνουν να νιώθω ευεξία και το δέρμα μου έχει γίνει λαμπερό και καθαρό! (ίσως να τα βλέπω και έτσι από την πολλή χαρά!!!  :Smile:  )
Αυτά τα νέα παίδες! θα τα πούμε και αργότερα!
Νεφέλη σε ευχαριστώ για την πετσέτα μου! Είναι στο χρώμα που λατρεύω και είναι και παιχνιδιάρικη! Είμαι και γω στην κατηγορία εκείνων (όπως ο π-κ) που ΑΚΟΜΗ δεν έχουν κάνει ούτε μια βουτιά....
Ναντίν, διάβασα τα ευχάριστα! Κουράγιο θέλει λίγο τώρα και υπομονή και θα δεις που αργότερο το αποτέλεσμα θα σε δικαιώσει! Μπράβο κορίτσι μου!!!
Αμαλία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά! Μπες να μας πεις ένα γεια έστω! μια κουβέντα... κάτι τελοσπάντων! Μην χάνεσαι έτσι! μας έχεις λείψει πολύ! 

Φιλάκια πολλάαα!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα παιδάκια!  :Smile: 
μετά την κατάληψη του φόρουμ από τους παλαιστίνιους σχεδόν τα'χουμε δει όλα εδώ! χεχεχεχχε

εύχομαι να ειστε όλοι καλά με ωραία διάθεση!

σήμερα πήρα πρωινό 1 γιαουρτάκι 2% με 1 κουτ. μέλι και καρύδια
1 μικρό παξιμαδάκι και 1 ροδάκινο 4π
1 φραπέ 

1 πιάτο φακές σαλάτα 2 κουταλιές γιαούρτι 2% και μισή φέτα ψωμί 9-10 π

κεράσια 1π

σαλάτα με 2 κουτ γιαούρτι και φακές από το μεσημέρι 5π

αστεράκι φωτεινό!  :Smile:  μείνε στην παρέα μας φαντάρε!!! σε διατροφολόγο πήγες; όλα καλά; χάρηκα πολύ που σου άρεσε το πετσετίνι σου ! σας έχω κι άλλα  :Smile:  

εγώ έκανα το πρώτο μου μπάνιο με επιτυχία! το νερό πεντακάθαρο αλλά φαίνεται είχε περάσει ένα πλοίο κι άφησε ένα σωρό πλαστικά  :Frown:  θύμωσα πολύ...

ΠΚ που είσαι;;; ν'ανησυχήσω;  :Smile:  

Η Αμαλία εύχομαι να είναι καλά... αλλά αν δεν μπαίνει δεν προκειται να δει τις αναπάντητες κλήσεις παντού! αν έχει επικοινωνία με κάποιον άλλον απο εδώ ας μας ενημερώσει!  :Smile: 




μοίρασε μας τ'αστεράκια σου αστεράκι!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Εδώ, εδώ είμαι, αλλά έπεσαν πολλά πράγματα σήμερα και δεν έχω χρόνο να γράψω.
Το βράδυ θα τα πούμε αναλυτικά, μια και αύριο είναι ημέρα ζυγίσματος.
Καλό μεσημέρι!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλή διάθεση με φραπεδοκατάσταση και βερύκοκα!  :Smile: 

πρωί: 2 φρυγανιές κασέρι γαλοπούλα και 1 κουτ μέλι 4π
φραπέ και 2 βερύκοκα

μεσημέρι: σαλάτα γιαούρτι 2% κουνέλι 1/2 πατάτα τζάκετ 10π

----------


## Nefeli-

σας χαιρετώ με το φραπέ στο χέρι ! :Smile: 

πρωινό: 3 κρακεράκια 1 φετ τυρι 1 γαλ 4π

μεσημέρι: σαλάτα 5π καρπούζι
1 φέτα ψωμί 1π
1μπάρα δημητριακών 2π


ζυγίστηκα και έχω χάσει 2 κιλά!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια!
ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά! Τέλεια νέα σήμερα Νεφέλη! -2 κιλά είναι σπουδαία απώλεια! ʼντε και εις κατώτερα! Τώρα το καλοκαίρι με τη ζέστη τα κιλά θα χάνονται σαν τα στραγάλια και με το καλό τον Σεπτέμβρη θα έχεις φτάσει σε ένα πολύ καλό σημείο!!! Αμάν με αυτόν τον φραπέ όλοι οι Έλληνες! Πρέπει να τον ονομάσουν "εθνικό ποτό" των Ελλήνων! Μια από τα ίδια και εγώ, με τον δεύτερο φραπέ ανα χείρας! Με τα της διατροφής τώρα, τα πράγματα είναι λίγο περίργα για μένα μιας και ζυγίστηκα (αύριο κλείνει επίσημα η 6η εβδομάδα για μένα) και από 75.5 είμαι 76.300. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι λόγω του ότι "περιμένω" το Σάββατο... Για να δούμε απο βδομάδα... Σήμερα έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 ποτήρι γάλα 2%
2 φρυγανιές ολικής άλεσης
2 κουτ γλυκού μαρμελάδα φράουλα

Αργότερα έχω για ενδιάμεσο 1 μπανάνα και για 

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
1 μερίδα κοτόπουλο ψητό
4 πατάτες φούρνου
1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής άλεσης
1 μερίδα χόρτα

Το απόγευμα θα φάω 1 φέτα σοκολατόψωμο και για 

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
2 φρούτα
1 ποτήρι γάλα 2%
2 digestive ολικής χωρίς ζάχαρη

Αυτά τα ολίγα! Ελπίζω να περνάτε καλά και καλή συνέχεια! Τα λέμε αύριο με το "επίσημο" ζύγισμα για το κλείσιμο της 6ης εβδομάδας!
Φιλάκια πολλάααααααααα!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα, καλημέρα!!!
Τι κάνετε; Όλα καλά;
Τι ρωτάω, αφού το διαπιστώνω διαβάζοντας την τρομερή απώλεια των 2 κιλών της *Νεφέλης*!
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ, πιο τέλεια δεν γίνεται!
Συνέχισε κανονικά και θα δεις πώς θα φεύγουν τα κιλά!
Και πάλι μπράβο!

*asteraki*, είμαι 100% σίγουρος, μα 100%, ότι η αύξηση αυτή η μικρή οφείλεται σε κατακράτηση, για το λόγο που ανέφερες κι εσύ, οπότε μην πτοείσαι!
Την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα δεις μεγάλη απώλεια βάρους, τα ξέρεις αυτά!
Συγχαρητήρια για την επιμονή σου και την ακρίβεια στην τήρηση του προγράμματος.
Είσαι παράδειγμα για όλους!

Πάμε σ' εμένα τώρα:
Δυστυχώς, το χθεσινό ζύγισμα έδειξε αύξηση βάρους (+1,4 κ.)
Είναι όμως απολύτως λογικό, μια και τις 2-3 τελευταίες μέρες της εβδομάδας καταβροχθιζα τα πάντα, χωρίς μέτρο και λογική.
Τώρα θα μου πείτε "γιατί;" και θα σας απαντήσω ότι δεν ξέρω. Ή μάλλον ξέρω: τα είπαμε και άλλη φορά, όταν το φαγητό καλύπτει άλλες ανάγκες πέρα από αυτές για τις οποίες προορίζεται, το αποτέλεσμα είναι αναμενόμενο.
Δεν πτοούμαι όμως! Ξαναμπήκα σε πρόγραμμα και μάλιστα με περισσότερη θέληση.

Αυτά προς το παρόν.
Συνεχίζουμε κανονικά και τα λέμε αργότερα!

ΚΑΛΟ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ!

----------


## Nefeli-

Είμαστε απτόητοι!!! προχωράμε κανονικότατα! με όρεξη κέφι και ζωντάνια!!! 1 πάνω 1 κάτω δεν είναι τπτ! ας φτιάξουμε λίγο το κέφι μας για να πάρει μπρος το σύστημα  :Smile:  

πάααααααααμεεεεεεεεεεεεεε λέμεεεεε τώρα που γυρίιιιιζειιιιιιιιιι!!!!

----------


## p_k

Σημαντικό που είδες τον αριθμό 8 στα κιλά σου Νεφέλη!
Για ψυχολογικούς λόγους, σου ανεβάζει τη διάθεση!

----------


## Nefeli-

θετικές σκέψεις, ενέργεια και καλή ψυχολογία!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά αν και δεν είστε πουθενά!!! απαράδεκτο για πράκτορες!

αγαπητά γουεητγοτσεράκια δηλώστε το παρόν σας! οι μέρες που διανύουμε είναι χαλεπές και η συμμετοχή όλων απαραίτητη! 

σήμερα το πρωινό ξεκίνησε με 1 τοστ 4π και τον τιμημένο φραπέ βεβαίως βεβαίως!  :Smile: 

1 happy hippo 3π

μεσημέρι: μπιφτέκι με τυράκι σαλάτα γιαούρτι 2% 7
1 μηλο
1 ποτήρι παγωμένο τσάι

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρες πολλέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς ςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
τι κάνετε??? ωραία μέρα η σημερινή! πάααααααααααααρα πολυ ωραία! Έβγαλε αεράκι ευτυχώς γιατί ένιωθα σαν κοτόπουλο στο φούρνο...χωρίς πατάτες όλες αυτές τις μέρες! :P
Αναμφισβήτητα προτιμώ τον χειμώνα διοτι μπορείς να φασκιωθείς με ένα σωρό ρούχα και έτσι να ζεσταθείς τελικά κάποια στιγμή ενώ το καλοκαίρι πόοοοοοοοοοοοοσα ρούχα να βγάλεις πια για να δροσιστείς?? δεν γίνεται! Ελπίζω να σας βρίσκω όλους χαρούμενους και αισιόδοξους, γεμάτους ενέργεια και καλή υγεία! Ήταν δύσκολες μερες οι τελευταίες αλλά δόξα τω θεώ μια χαρά είναι τα πράγματα τώρα.... Στα της διατροφής έχουμε και εκεί εξελίξεις ευχάριστες μιας και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 75.5 μετά από ένα σκαμπανέβασμα (είχε φτάσει τα 76.100). η εβδομάδα μου κλείνει την πέμπτη βέβαια αλλά δυστυχώς λόγω του διατροφολόγου πρέπει να ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά. Πάμε λοιπόν για νέες, πιο "ανεβαστικές" καταστάσεις! 
Ελπίζω να προλάβω να πάω το Σάββατο για μπάνιο γιατί φέτος δεν με βλέπω να απολαμβάνω ούτε μια βδομάδα διακοπές! 
Σήμερα δεν έφερα να φάω τίποτα ούτε για πρωινό ούτε για μεσημεριανό μιας και ταξιδεύω για βόρεια και δεν μπορούσα να κουβαλάω ταπεράκια! Με βλέπω να παίρνω κανένα σάντουιτς και να το ροκανίζω μέσα στο τρένο. 
Αυτά...... Σήμερα φλυάρησα αρκετά και εν τέλει δεν είπα και τίποτα το σπουδαίο.....!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους και σας εύχομαι μια ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΜΕΡΑ γεμάτη ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις και ανατροπές!!!!! 
Φιλάκιααααααααααααααααααα αααααα

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας  :Smile: 
αστεράκι γκόου ον γκερλ! χχχχχ
ΠΚ !!!!! ??? γουέαρ αρ γιου;

σήμερα για πρωινό: Φραπέ και 1 μπάρα δημητριακών σοκολάτα πορτοκάλι 2π

μεσημέρι: 2 σεφταλιές 1 σουβλάκι 1/2 πίτα σαλάτα 7π

καρπούζι

τυράκι και κράκερ 4π

βράδυ: σαλάτα 4π

----------


## elpi_ed

εδω ειμαι και εγω νεφελη

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα σας!
ελπίζω να έχετε ένα δροσιστικό και δροσερό σαββατοκύριακο !

...αν και χαθήκαμε μερικοί μερικοί... κουχ κουχ! μην λέμε και ονόματα...

πρωινό: 1 φραπέ 1 συσκευασία 2 μπάρες δημητριακών 4π μουσλι με μήλο NATURE VALLEY
1 ποτήρι χυμό

μεσημέρι: 1 πιάτο μακαρόνια με σάλτσα 6π

καρπούζι

1 eat natural bar 5π

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! αν και γράφω μόνη μου εδώ και διαβάζω επίσης μόνη μου, ελπίζω ακόμα, ότι κάποτε θα ανταποκριθεί κάποιος!

καλά να περνάτε ότι κι αν κάνετε!

πρωινό: 1 φραπέ 1 μπισκότο go ahead 1π 1 σαντουιτς 4π

μεσημέρι: κοτόπουλο σαλάτα γιαούρτι και 2 κολοκυθανθούς γεμιστούς 10π

χυμό compal 1 τετραγωνάκι ινδοκάρυδο γλυκό 1π

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Νεφέλη, από σήμερα θα γράφω κι εγώ καθημερινα!
Βλέπω πας πολύ καλά και είσαι γεμάτη αισιοδοξία, πράγμα πολύ σημαντικό!
ʼλλαξα την ημέρα ζυγίσματος και κάνω μια νέα αρχή από χθες.
Υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου ότι θα προσέχω και θα εφαρμόζω πιστά και σωστά το πρόγραμμα.
Ξεκίνησα χθες με 99 κιλά ακριβώς.

Σημερα έφαγα:

1 τοστ με ζαμπόν και γκούντα
1 φλ. φυσ. χυμό φρούτων
1 φέτα ψωμί με μέλι
1 καφέ ντεκαφεϊνέ

Είναι 8,5 π. 
Υπόλοιπο για σήμερα: 20,5 π.

----------


## Nefeli-

LONG TIME NO POST!!!




πάμε μαζί γερά ΠΚ ! η πρώτη βδομάδα μέχρι να μπούμε σε σειρά και μετά θα είναι η συνήθεια που έγινε λατρεία! χεχεχε 

χαίρομαι πολύ που επέστρεψες! σε θέλω δυνατό και έτοιμο για όλα!

----------


## p_k

Το ξεκίνημα έγινε, η συνέχεια πρέπει να είναι εξίσου καλή!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> 
> πάμε μαζί γερά ΠΚ ! η πρώτη βδομάδα μέχρι να μπούμε σε σειρά και μετά θα είναι η συνήθεια που έγινε λατρεία! χεχεχε 
> 
> χαίρομαι πολύ που επέστρεψες! *σε θέλω δυνατό και έτοιμο για όλα!*


Oυουουου... ʼμπντουλ!Δηλώωωωσεις!
Αχ!Κάποτε κρατούσες το δικό μου χέρι,Νεφέλη...
Τώρα μου τα'κανες πλακάκια με τον Πίκο 
και γουεϊτσεργουοτσερώνεστε παρεούλα!
Χαλάλι το κέρατο!Θέλω να τα πάτε καλά κι οι δυό σας!
Ισχύς εν τη ενώσει!Κι αν έχετε και τα συμπαντικά σας κονέ
με κάποιο αστεράκι φωτεινό εκεί ψηλά,ακόμα καλύτερα!
Καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σας,δοξασμένα W.W. μέλη!
Έλα,power!Πάτε δυνατά,τώρα που γυρίζει!Πάτεεεεεεεεεε!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα σας! καλή βδομάδα! 
Ναντινομπουμπούκα κλαψουρίζουμε ; μμμμμ! γκρι γκρι γκρι γκρίνια που λέει και ο Μπου με προφορά Νόα  :Smile: 

η μέρα ξεκίνησε με φραπέ και 1 πακετάκι go ahead (σνακ με γιαουρτι σταφίδες , σαν μπισκότο) 3π

μεσημέρι: κεφτεδάκια φούρνου με κριθαράκι και γλυκόξινη σάλτσα 10π

----------


## asteraki_ed

Kαλημέρα σας!
ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και να έχετε κέφια πολλά! απ'οτι βλέπω η παρέα άρχισε να μαζεύεται πάλι στα γνωστά λημέρια και πολύ χαίρομαι γι'αυτό!
Σήμερα, εκτός από τα γνωστά περί της διατροφής και των κιλών θα σας πω και άλλα πιο ευχάριστα...!
Λοιπόν, ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα της διατροφής... Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και είμαι 75.300 μετά απο ένα τρελό σάββατο στο τρέξιμο και στα πηγαίνε ελα... Το πρόγραμμά μου δεν το τήρησα με ευλάβεια όπως πάντα αλλά έφαγα λιγότερο (πολύ λιγότερο) κάτι που έκανα την ζυγαριά να κατέβει χθες στα 74.700 αλλά να ανέβει πάλι σήμερα στα 76.300. Πως γίνεται αυτό...??? τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας... Απλά έχω να πω κάτι που το είχα ξαναδηλώσει στο παρελθόν... ΜΗΝ ΖΥΓΙΖΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ..ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ!!!!! Μανία που την έχει και αυτός ο διαροφολόγος με το καθημερινό ζύγισμα... ΕΛΕΟΣ! 
Λοιπόν, την Πέμπτη κλείνει η εβδομάδα επίσημα για μένα οπότε και θα έχουμε υποθέτω ένα ασφαλές συμπέρασμα για το πόσο έχασα τελικά! 
Πάμε τώρα σε άλλα πιο ευχάριστα πράγματα...
Έχω να σας ανακοινώσω ότι αλλάζω δουλειά, ανεβαίνω στα βόρεια και επιπλέον τον άλλον μήνα (ακριβή ημερομηνία θα έχω σε καμιά βδομάδα να σας ανακοινώσω) περνάω στο αριστερό μου χέρι ένα δαχτυλίδι με ένα στρογγυλό πραγματάκι πάνω του που γυαλίζει ελαφρώς και συμβολίζει την αιώνια, αγνή αγάπη.... 
Καινούρια πράγματα, νέες περιπέτειες, νέοι ορίζοντες, αρκετές σκέψεις για το μέλλον και μια επίσημη μετακόμιση... Αυτή είναι η πορεία μου προς το παρόν. Για να δούμε τί θα γίνει... έχω αρχίσει να φοβάμαι όλα αυτά που για πολύ καιρό μόχθησα και πάσχησα να καταφέρω. Η καρδιά μου χτυπάει δυνατά και είναι έτοιμη να σπάσει. Όχι, μην νομίζετε ότι δεν είμαι σίγουρη για το τι νιώθω και όλα αυτά. Απλώς φοβάμαι αν θα τα καταφέρω...αν η τύχη μου κρατήσει ή απλώς σβήσει όπως κάνουν τόσα αστέρια στον ουρανό... Τα πόδια μου τρέμουν και η καρδιά μου λυγίζει στη σκέψη ότι θα αφήσω τα πάντα εδώ για να πάω στα πάντα που έχω πάνω.. Αφήνω τα πάντα για να πάω στα πάντα.. και όμως με τρομάζει αν θα τα καταφέρω. Αν θα είμαι ικανή να διαχειριστώ μόνη μου τις καταστάσεις μου μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή διαχειρίζονταν με πολλή αγάπη και προστατευτικότητα οι δικοί μου. Πως από την κατάσταση της πλασματικής αυτάρκειας θα περάσω στην "πραγματική ζωή"....? Τελικά τί υπερισχύει? η αγάπη ή η ανασφάλεια? μήπως είμαι υπερβολική? μήπως φοβάμαι απλώς μια εικόνα όπου με βλέπω εκτεθειμένη στη ζούγκλα και τελικά δεν είναι έτσι? Μήπως τελικά είμαι αδύναμη να δεχτώ στη ζωή μου κάτι που με τόσο κόπο αγωνιζόμουν να αποκτήσω......ή μήπως απλώς έχω "φρικάρει" με την δέσμευση και την απομάκρυνση από τους ανθρώπους που είναι όλη μου η ζωή? Συγγνώμη γαι όλο αυτό αλλά ήθελα πολύ να το βγάλω από μέσα μου. Ξέρω ότι οι πρώτες σας σκέψεις θα είναι "αν δεν είναι σίγουρη γιατί το κάνει?". πιστέψτε με, είμαι σίγουρη για το τί νιώθω προς τον άνθρωπο της ζωής μου αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη για όλα τα υπόλοιπα που σκέφτομαι απο την στιγμή που έμαθα ότι με περιμένει μια δουλειά και ότι τώρα πια όλοι οι δρόμοι προς αυτό που ονειρευόμουν είναι ανοιχτοί... 
Πολύ καλημέρα σας και συγγνώμη για τον καταιγισμό........

----------


## Nefeli-

αστεράκι!!! τι ευχάριστα νέα είναι αυτά! 
όλες οι σκέψεις που κάνεις είναι στα πλαίσια αυτής της αλλαγής που δεν είναι και ανεπαίσθητη! αγωνία, ανυπομονησία, χαρά, νοσταλγία και τόσα άλλα... όλες οι αισθήσεις σου λειτουργούν σ'αυτό το καινούργιο ξεκίνημα κι αυτό είναι υπέροχο! να νιώθεις ζωντανή και να δέχεσαι αυτό που σου συμβαίνει με όλες του τις εκφάνσεις!!!
χάρηκα πάρα πολύ γι αυτά που μας έγραψες! 
σου στέλνω την δύναμη της πίστης μου να την αξιοποιήσεις σε κάθε σου επιθυμία!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

έτοιμη για το 4ο μου μπάνιο :Smile:  σας ευχομαι ένα όμορφο απόγευμα!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! ένα πρωινό γεμάτο αέρα και μυρωδιές απο λουλούδια, καφέ και φαγητά απο τα γύρω νοικοκυριά στην γειτονιά μου!  :Smile: 

η μέρα ξεκίνησε με φραπέ και τοστ σε αραβικη πιτούλα 5π με γαλ τυρί

μεσημέρι: κοκκινιστό μοσχαράκι με πατατούλα κρεμμύδια και πιπεριές και γιαούρτι και ψωμί 14π

καρπούζι

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! εδώ και πάλι με φραπέ κι ένα μικρό σαντουιτς σε αραβική πιτούλα 4π  :Smile: 

3 μικρά δαμάσκηνα φρέσκα 
1/2 σνακ eat natural 2π

1 κομμάτι σπιτική κολοκυθόπιτα 4π
4 κεφτέδες φούρνου 8π
γιαούρτι 2% σαλάτα 1π

καρπούζι

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα κια από μένα!
Η μέρα ξεκίνησε με 1 μπάρα δημητριακών (2,5 π.) και καφέ.
Πολύ μικρό πρωινό για τα δεδομένα μου, αλλά χθες βράδυ έφαγα πολύ και σήμερα δεν πεινάω.
Τα λέμε ξανά το μεσημέρι!

----------


## Nefeli-

Πκ γουελκαμ μπακ τσιφ! γκοου ον  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Εγώ είμαι αυτός στο σχοινάκι;  :Smile: 

Λοιπόν, πάμε να δούμε τι φάγαμε για 

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

Φακές
Ντοματοσαλάτα με 1 κ.σ. λάδι
30 γρ. τυρί φέτα
1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ

1 Παγωτό πύραυλος (Τέλειο, ήταν το γλυκό της εβδομάδας αυτό, να εξηγούμεθα!)  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

το σχοινάκι είναι συμβολικό! γυμναστική να'ναι κι ό,τι να'ναι...  :Smile: 

και παγωτό;... πολύ καλά το εξηγούμεθα! χεχεχεχ

----------


## p_k

Και παγωτάκι σήμερα, αμ πώς!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

good morning people! having problems with my keyboard!!! such a mess! 
goodbye "Greek language bar" goodbye "windows vista"!  :Smile:  using linux temporarily...

welcome greeklish ! 

kalimera sas!!!  :Smile: 
mexri twra exw katanalwsei ena santoyits 4p kai ena frape
1 ποτήρι χυμό φρούτα δάσους
πεπόνι

φασολάκια και κολοκυθάκια βραστά με ντομάτα κρεμμύδι και λίγη φέτα λαδι λεμόνι αλάτι 10π

1 μπισκότο 1π

*xthes vrady ekana atasthalies logw toy oti ena zevgari filoi moy me kalesan gia fagito sto spiti! anapsan karvoyna kai ta mezeklikia erxontan kai den gyrnoysan pote xexexe 
tis epomenes meres tha kalypsw tin diafora . opote tha eimai -(3 - 5)p gia mia vdomada peripoy!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!!! άλλη μια βδομάδα φτάνει στο τέλος της! 
χθες ζυγίστηκα και έχω -500γρ δλδ στα 87.500!  :Smile:  κάτι είναι κι αυτό!

η μέρα ξεκίνησε κλασσικά με φραπέ και τοστ 4π  :Smile: 

μεσημέρι: ντολμαδάκια με γιαούρτι 8π
1 μικρό κομμάτι γλυκό του κουταλιού καρπούζι (δικό μου επίτευγμα) 1π

λίγο πεπόνι

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!!!  :Smile: 

σήμερα η καλή μου μέρα ξεκίνησε με φραπέ και 2 φέτες ψωμί με μαρμελάδα και τριγωνάκι τυρί 4π

μεσημέρι: μακαρόνια νουντλς 8π
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 2π

1 ποτήρι χυμό

1 σαντουιτς 4π
καρπούζι

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα κόσμε!!! ποιός κόσμος δλδ! μόνη μου τα γράφω μόνη μου τα διαβάζω! ας είναι... 

η μέρα ξεκίνησε με φραπέ και δημητριακά 4π
καρπούζι

1 μπισκότο 2π

μεσημέρι: τορτελίνια με κρέμα γάλακτος λαχανικά και μουστάρδα στην κατσαρόλα και σνίτσελ στο φούρνο 12-14π 

καρπούζι

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

νεφελακι καλημερα.. λεω και εγω να ξεκινησω να γραφω.. γιατι πρεπει σιγα σιγα να μπω σε ενα ρυθμο και να χασω και τα υπολοιπα κιλα που μου εμειναν!!

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σου ζωήτσα!!! τα πας περίφημα! μπράβο σου
άρχισε να γράφεις να μου κάνεις παρέα!  :Smile:  είσαι σε διατροφή;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

απο σημερα ειπα να προσεξω λιγο τι τρωω... γιατι καλη επεμβαση που εκανα περυσι.. αλλα ειπαμε αν δεν βοηθησουμε και εμεις δεν κανουμε τπτ..

λοιπον μιας και αργησα να ξυπνησω ξεκινησα το μεσημερι με ενα ελαφρυ γευμα..

καταρχην εχω συνολο 23 ποντους..

13.45: 1 γιαουρτακι activia με δημητριακα 5π.


θα προσπαθησω να τηρω ενα εωρο κενο αναμεσα απο γευμα σε γευμα.. εκτος και αν ειναι κανενα φρουτακι ενδιαμεσα..

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

το κρητικο παξιμαδι (ντακος) ποσους ποντους εχει? εγω για 60 γρ βαζω 4 ποντους να ειμαι μεσα..

----------


## Nefeli-

για ντάκο

http://nutrition.med.uoc.gr/GreekTables/Main/main.htm

πίνακες σύνθεσης τροφίμων / όλα τα τρόφιμα / δημητριακά / παξιμάδι κριθαρένιο παραδοσιακό κρήτης

σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα σύνθεσης τροφίμων για παξιμάδι κριθαρένιο παραδοσιακό για 100γρ αντιστοιχούν 9π

το έβαλα στο weight watchers calculator 

εάν αναγράφεται στην συσκευασία σου ενέργεια, λίπος και φυτικές ίνες μπορείς να το υπολογίσεις

http://www.calculator.net/weight-wat...alculator.html

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! οι ορμόνες μου κάνουν πάρτυ γιατί σε λίγες μέρες έχω τα γυναικουλίστικα... ουφ! χθες έφαγα υπερβολικά πολύ για τα δεδομένα αυτών των ημερών που κάνω διατροφή, αλλά συνεχίζω! ούτε γάτα, ούτε ζημιά!

η μέρα ξεκίνησε με φραπέ και δημητριακά 5π

1 κομμάτι μουσακά! δικής μου παραγωγής 10π ήταν μεγάλο κομμάτι

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλημέρα σας!

σήμερα ξεκίνησα με φραπέ και μινι μπρέηκς κέλλογκς 2,5π

μεσημέρι: λαδερό 10π
καρπούζι

1 μήλο
1 παξιμάδι 2π τυρί 1π

βράδυ: γιαουρτάκι 2% 2π δημητριακά 2π μήλο και 1 γλυκό κουταλιού (καρπούζι) 1π 

σύνολο : 20,5π

+ 1,5π

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλησπερα.. δεν εχω γραψει γιατι αυτες τις μερες εχω τρελη δουλεια και ειμαι ολο με γιαουρτακια και κααρπουζι..

αληθεια το καρπουζι ποσους ποντους το βαζουμε? παντως πολυ λιγοτερα απο 23 ποντους ετρωγα
η ζυγαρια εδειξε 87.400 αλλα δεν το υπολογιζω ακομη γιατι απο το γεγονος οτι τρωω ελαχιστα... την κυριακη ειναι επισημη μερα ζυγισματος..

----------


## Nefeli-

THIS IS MY VERY OWN ANGRY DAY!!!



πρωί:
1 φραπέ 1 τοστ 4π
λίγη σοκολάτα για να ηρεμήσουν τα νεύρα μου 2π

μεσημέρι:
κρέας στο φούρνο και σαλάτα 8π
καρπούζι

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ξερεις ποσο υπολογιζουμε το καρπουζι?

----------


## Nefeli-

Το καρπούζι κατά 92% αποτελείται από νερό και αποδίδει 32 θερμίδες/ 100γρ.

Καθόλου λίπος! 

Σκέψου δλδ... πρέπει να φας μισό κιλό καρπούζι για να υπολογίσεις 3π

Μέχρι 3 φρούτα την μέρα εγώ δεν υπολογίζω πόντους. Αυτή είναι και η ποσότητα, που συνιστούν για την κατανάλωση φρούτων στην διατροφή.

----------


## Nefeli-

για όσα τρόφιμα δεν υπάρχει αντιστοιχία σε πόντους στο topic: weight watchers points

όποιος το εντοπίσει ας συμπληρώνει ... 
βασικά εγώ κι εσύ ζωή  :Smile:  αν συνεχίσεις γιατί δεν υπάρχει κανείς άλλος χεχεχε  :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

τελος η πολυ δουλεια.. οποτε απο αυριο θα εχω κανονικη διατροφη  :Smile:  και θα γραφω αναλυτικα!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλό μήνα! να είστε όλοι καλά! γεροί και δυνατοί ν'απολαύσετε αυτόν τον ιούλιο γεμάτοι ενέργεια.

Για όσους έψαχναν μια μέρα να θέσουν καινούργιους στόχους ή ν'ανανεώσουν τους παλιούς, η σημερινή πιστεύω είναι η κατάλληλη! (αν και δεν υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες μέρες για αποφάσεις... η κάθε μέρα είναι μια δική της ξεχωριστή αρχή, για όποιον θέλει)

η μέρα ξεκίνησε με φραπέ τοστ 4π
κουλούρι τυράκι 3π

μεσημέρι: φακές γιαούρτι καρπούζι 8π

λίγη σοκολάτα υγείας 2π
1 go ahead 2π


45λεπτά περπάτημα
45λεπτά κολύμπι (το νερό ήταν τόσο, μα τόσο παγωμένο!)

βράδυ: ομελέτα φούρνου με λαχανικά και λίγο τυρί 3π

σύνολο πόντων: 22

ακολούθησε και μία βότκα λεμόνι την οποία θα υπολογίσω στους αυριανούς πόντους  :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εχει παει 2 και ακομη δεν εχω φαει τπτ.. με επιασε πονοκεφαλος  :Frown:  υπομονη και σε λιγο σχολαω και θα παω να φαω κατι

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

επιτελους εφαγα! μου φαινεται πως εξαιτιας του γεγονοτος οτι αυτες τις μερες ετρωγα ελαχιστα μικρυνε και αλλο το στομαχι μου περα απο την επεμβαση... χιχχιχχι...

*15.45:*
100γρ γιαουρτι 2% 1π.
1 σουβλακι κοτοπουλο (65γρ) 3π.
1 κομματι καρπουζι 0π.

*17.30:*
1 μικρο κρουασανακι με σοκολατα 3π.
1 κυπελακι γλυκο μικρο 4π.


*20.45:*
1 γιαουρτακι activia με δημητριακα 5π.
1 μπουκια τυρι φετα 1π.

----------


## Nefeli-

έλα ζωήτσα πάμε δυνατά! προσπάθησε να έχεις μικρά γεύματα να ξυπνάς τον μεταβολισμό σου! 

1 μπάρα δημητριακών, 1 παξιμαδάκι, 1 μπισκότο, 1 φρούτο, 1 καρότο... κάτι 

θα ήταν καλό να μην έμενες τόσες ώρες νηστική! 

πάμε γεράαααααα! το ίδιο κάνω κι εγώ τώρα έσπασα τα γεύματα... κάθε τόσο κάτι....

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!  :Smile: 

(η χθεσινή Βότκα +1,5π)

πρωί:
η μέρα ξεκίνησε με φραπέ και τοστ 4π

μεσημέρι:
3 κεφτέδες φούρνου 6π λίγα μακαρόνια με τυρί 3π

1 μπάρα δημητριακών 2π

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα, αν και το σκ εφαγα κανονικα και φοβηθηκα μην εχω παρει.. τελικα ειμαι ελαφροτερη κατα 1.300 μια χαρα δλδ  :Smile: 

οποτε σκεφτομαι να το καθιερωσω αυτο το διαιτολογιο.. μετρημενα της καθημερινες και πιο ελευθερο το σκ..

η μερα ξεκινησε με καφε σκετο και 2 μπισκοτα (παπαδοπουλου πολυδημητριακα με κακαο ) * 2π.*

γιαουρτι μικρο με 30γρ δημητριακα και 2 φετες ανανα * 4,5π.*
καρπουζι
1μικρο παξιμαδι+ 15 γρ φετα+ 4 πιπεριες ψητες στο φουρνο * 4π.*.

1 φετα καρπουζι
1 μικρο παξιμαδι+ 15 γρ φετα+ 4 πιπεριες ψητες στο φουρνο * 4π.*.

2 μικρα μπισκοτακια με κρυο τσαι λεμονι * 3π.*.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! 

το σαββατοκυριακο ήταν μια καταστροφή!!! είχαμε βάφτιση του μωρού της οικογενειας οποτε!!! ήταν οικογενειακή υπόθεση τόσο στο φαγητο όσο και στα γλυκά!

ήταν ένα υπέροχο μαρτυρικό σαββατοκύριακο το οποίο δεν θέλω να σκέφτομαι πόσους μήνες πίσω με πήγε!!! υγεία!  :Smile: 

δευτέρα όμως και πάμε πάλι!

φραπέ και 1 μπάρα δημητριακών 2π

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα, 
η μερα ξεκινησε με καφε σκετο και 2 μπισκοτα (παπαδοπουλου πολυδημητριακα με κακαο ) * 2π.*
μικρο γιαουρτακι+ 30γρ δημητριακα+ 3 φετες ανανα * 3π.*
1 μικρο παξιμαδι+ 1κ.γ. λαδι+ 3 ψητες πιπεριες+10γρ φετα+ 1 λεπτη φετα καρπουζι * 3π.*
φρουτα+ 3-4 κ.γ. παγωτο * 3π.*

----------


## dream_ed

ζωιτσα καλημερα!πως νιωθεις σχεδον 1 χρονο μετα την επεμβαση;αλλος ανθρωπος;με την ορεξη κ τον κορεσμο πως παει η κατασταση;ρωταω να μαθαινω

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

νοιωθω πολυ καλα. η ορεξη εχει να κανει κατα πολυ με την ψυχολογια μου..

οταν ειμαι χαλια ή αγχωμενη νοιωθω πως πειναω συνεχως και τσιμπολογαω... γι αυτο και δυο μηνες σχεδον ειχα κολησει στα 90...βεβαια χορταινω ακομη με πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα! ειδικα οταν βγαινουμε εξω για φαγητο τα ορεκτικα και η σαλατα μου αρκουν ποτε δεν παραγγελνω κυριως πιατο...
τωρα που ειμαι ξανα καλα δεν με νοιαζει για το φαγητο και τα κιλα φευγουν ξανα..

σιγουρα ειμαι αλλος ανθρωπος.. ολοι με ρωτανε που εχω αφησει την αλλη μιση ζωη χαχαχα  :Smile: 

ενα θα σου πω!! φορεσα φορεματακια!!!!!που ειχα να βαλω καμια δεκαρια χρονια!!! μπηκα στα παντελονια ΖΑRA..

τα makrs and spencer ουτε να τα δω δεν θελω πια.. μονο απο εκει ψωνιζα πριν αν και σπανια εβρισκα κατι να μου αρεσει.. ( ξεκινησα 22 νουμερο παντελονι και τωρα το 16 κουμπωνει ανετα!! ))

πηρα φορεματακια απο breska!! δεν εχω παραπονο ολα πανε πολυ καλα!!  :Smile:  και επιτελους χαιρομαι την θαλασσα περισυ δεν ειχα κανει ουτε ενα μπανιο.. φετος φοραω το στραπλες μαγιο μου και ειμαι ανετοτατη! ενταξει δεν με λες κορμαρα αλλα με λες απλα τσουπουτουλα χαχαχαχα!!! εσυ βλεπω τα πας περιφημα μπραβο!

----------


## dream_ed

αυτο με την ψυχολογια το εχω κ εγω.το διαστημα αυτο που τρεχουμε με αιτησεις για τα σχολεια κ εχω αγχος νιωθω συνεχεια καπως με την ορεξη μου.θελω γλυκο π.χ. αλλα με το που δαγκωσω το γλυκο με χαλαει η γευση.ο,τι να ναι!κολλαω πολυ αγρια εντωμεταξυ στη ζυγαρια.μετα φευγουν κατευθειαν σε λιγες μερες αλλα με αγχωνει κ αυτο.αυριο θα φυγω στην πολη μου οποτε εκει θα πηγαινω θαλασσα, θα πηγαινω για περπατημα με τον μπαμπα μου και το βασικο δε θα εχω ζυγαρια!!ειμαι λιγο αχαριστη και θελω να φυγουν ολα εδω κ τωρα.εμενα το σωμα μου ειναι χαλια.απιστευτη χαλαρωση ραγαδες ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ παντου και δεν ειναι για κοινη θεα με μαγιω!!ανυπομονω παντως να δω το 8 και γενικα να αρχισει να κινειται παλι αφου χαλαρωσω!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας!
ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και να περνάτε όσο καλύτερα μπορείτε! Χάθηκα το ξέρω αλλά είναι για μένα περίοδος μεγάλων αποφάσεων και τρελών ανακατατάξεων και έτσι νιώθω ότι θέλω λίγο χρόνο με τον εαυτό μου... Δεν σας έχω ξεχάσει, μπαίνω και βλέπω πώς πάτε και απότι μπορώ να καταλάβω όλοι και όλες πάτε τέλεια!
Θα επιστρέψω σύντομα στη γη ελπίζω και θα τα πούμε αναλυτικά.
Με τα κιλά όλα καλά. Όσο πάμε και πέφτουμε με την ελπίδα να δούμε κάποια στιγμή και το πολυπόθητο 6ακι!
Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά και τα λέμε σύντομα!
Να περνάτε καλά!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα και παλι  :Smile: 
η ζυγαρια δειχνει παλι μειον.. η αληθεια βεβαια ειναι πως δεν τρεφομαι και πολυ καλα.. ναι μεν τρωω φρουτα και καποια λαχανικα αλλα κατα τα αλλα ειναι πολυ λιγες οι θερμιδες...αλλα δεν το κανω επιτηδες απλα δεν πειναω.. ειμαι στη φαση παλι που το φαγητο το εχω ξεχασει και τρωω κατι απλα αν νοιωσω γουργουριτο στην κοιλια..αλλα επειδη για δυο μηνες σχεδον ειχα κολησει στα 90-91... τωρα που βλεπω την ζυγαρια πως πεφτει ξανα δεν μου κανει καρδια να φαω ... :P


και κατι ασχετο.. χθες μπηκα στο γυναικειο μαγαζι με ρουχα OXFORD COMPANY που γενικα εχουν στενες γραμμες.. και αγορασα μπλουζακι!!! το ΧL μεν ( αλλα μου ηταν κανονικο οχι στενο) !!! επιτελους αρχισα να βρισκω ρουχα και σε κανονικα μαγαζια.. θα βλεπω κατι και θα λεω να το δοκιμασω δεν θα σκεφτομαι τι κριμα δεν μου κανουν αυτα τα ρουχα...


η μερα ξεκινησε με:
ο ενα καφε σκετο και μπολικα παγακια :P
ο 1 bar δημητριακων με λευκη σοκολατα * 2π.*
ο 100γρ γιαουρτι+ 1κ.γ. λαδι+ αγγουρι+ 1 μικρο παξιμαδι+ 1 πιπερια ψητη * 4π.*
ο 2 μπισκοτα παπαδοπουλου πολυσπορα+ 1 μικρο παξιμαδι+ 1 κγ. γλυκο του κουταλιου * 5π.*
ο 1 μικρο παξιμαδι+ 1 πιπερια ψητη * 1π.*
ο 1 μικρο παξιμαδι+ 1 πιπερια ψητη * 1π.*
ο 1 μικρο παξιμαδι+ 10γρ τυρι+ 2 ψητες πιπεριες* 2π.*

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

nefeli- που εισαι σημερα?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα,
τελικα σε αυτο το ποστ ποτε θα γρφαουμε ο ενας ποτε ο αλλος .....

η μερα ξεκινησε με:
ο ενα καφε σκετο και ελαχιστο γαλα
ο 1 Μικρο παξιμαδι+ 10γρ φετα+ 1 πιπερια ψητη+ 2 σταγονες + καρπουζι* 3π.*
ο 1 bar δημητριακων με λευκη σοκολατα * 2π.*
ο 2παξιμαδακια μικρα+ 20γρ. φετα+ 2 φετες ντοματα* 4π.*

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

οτι δεν εφαγα αυτες τις μερες τα εφαγα χθες μαζεμενα.. τα ηπια για την ακριβια... 

λοιπον ο χθεσινοβραδινος απολογισμος..
1 κοκτειλ, 2 ποτα ..... και ...πατατακια, ξηρους καρπους, σαντουιτσακια, ψωμακι με τυρι φιλαδελφια, κρεπουλες.... ναι μεν μια μπουκια απο το καθενα.. αλλα μαζευτηκαν οι θερμιδες!!!...

δεν πειραζει ! χρειαζεται και αυτο που και που.. το σημαντικο ειναι οτι περασα καταπληκτικα!!!
για σημερα αποτοξινωση!

τι ειπα πιο πανω? αποτοξινωση?? χαχα καλο ε!!!

δυστυχως το στομαχι μου ειχε αλλα σχεδια για σημερα.. ετσι η μερα ξεκινησε.. 
ο 1 καπουτσινο φρεντο σκετο* 1π.*
ο 1 σαντουιτσ με καπνιστο σολωμο, σως λεμονι, μαρουλι, ντοματα... ποσο να εχει αυτο τωρα? το βαζω * 8π.* να ειμαι μεσα!

το μεσημερι θα παω θαλασσα μετα το γραφειο .. οποτε θα γυρισω αργα το απογευμα και ευχομαι να καταφερω να φαω καρπουζακι μονο για το υπολοιπο της μερας και καμια κουταλια γιαουρτι..

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας! χάθηκα αλλά πλάκωσε δουλειά και γραφειοκρατικά αυτές τις μέρες! από αύριο και πάλι μαζί  :Smile: 

ζωήτσα τι κάνεις;
όλα καλά; κρατιέσαι; εγώ ψιλοέκανα τις παρασπονδίες μου αλλά συνεχίζουμεεεεεεεε  :Smile: 

φιλάκια πολλά

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ευτυχως εμεινα στην θαλασσα μεχρι αργα, και οταν γυρισα εφαγα απλα κουακερ σε νερο .. ( το ζεστανα μαζι ) με ελαχιστο τυρι. και τωρα στην εξοδο θα πιω μονο ενα κρυο τσαγακι. οποτε νομιζω πως ηρθα στα ισα μετα την χθεσινη κρεπαλη  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους!!!
Τι κάνετε; Είστε καλά;
Λοιπόν... τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής:

Όταν έφτασα στα 98,9 κιλά, πήρα μια πολύ σημαντική απόφαση, η οποία αποδείχθηκε σωστή.
Πήγα σε διαιτολόγο, χωρίς να την ξέρω ή να έχω ακούσει κάτι γι' αυτήν. Η επιλογή μου ήταν σωστή, μια και είναι πολύ καλή και ως επιστήμονας αλλά και ως άνθρωπος. Με βοήθησε πολύ και μπήκα στο δρόμο το σωστό.
Συζητήσαμε για τις προτιμήσεις μου κλπ, έκανα λιπομέτρηση και μου έβγαλε ένα πρόγραμμα πολύ ευέλικτο, με επιλογές και όχι του τύπου "Δευτέρα μεσημέρι θα φας αυτό, Τρίτη βράδυ το άλλο κοκ."
Τα αποτελέσματα θα τα δείτε παρακάτω:

23/6 ..... 98,9
07/7 ..... 94,9
21/7 ..... 93,6

Δηλαδή 5,3 κιλά σε λιγότερο από μήνα.
Πηγαίνω κάθε 15θήμερο και παίρνω το νέο πρόγραμμα, αφού πρώτα συζητήσουμε και γίνει η λιπομέτρηση.
Αυτά από εμένα, είχα καιρό να γράψω!
Να είστε καλά και ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!

----------


## doram

Καλημέρα καλή εβδομάδα και χρόνια πολλά στις Παρασκευούλες. Είμαι νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ (ελπίζω να γράφω σε σωστό μέρος) και αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω και εγώ το σύστημε με το waightwatchers, μπας και χάσω κανένα κιλό γιατί τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια έχω δοκιμάσει σχεδόν τα πάντα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα (δεν έφταιγαν οι δίαιτες αλλά η ψυχολογία μου προφανώς). Πρεέπι να χάσω οπωσδήποτε 10 κιλά. χάρηκα που σας "γνώρισα".

----------


## doram

Αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε, είμαι γύρω στα 78-79 κιλά. Πρέπει να ξεκινησω με πόσους πόντους. με 24-25?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα doran αν πας σε αυτο το ποστ http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=1 του φορουμ θα βρεις ενα ερωτηματολογιο βασει του οποιου θα δεις ποσους ποντους χρειαζεσαι. αλλα και εναν καταλογο με ολα τα φαγητα και τους ποντους που αντιστοιχουν  :Smile:

----------


## doram

Αχ σε ευχαριστώ πολυ!!!! (λιγότερους πόντους δικαιούμαι)

----------


## doram

Έχουμε καμιά πληροφορία για τα προϊόντα σόγιας (τυρί άσπρο, κίτρινο, γάλα σόγιας κλπ)?

----------


## afratoula

Καλησπέρα σας.
Είμαι παλιό μέλος των WW και χαίρομαι πολύ που υπάρχουν εδώ μέλη που ακολουθούν αυτό το πρόγραμμα.Από ότι βλέπω έχετε καιρό να γράψετε μάλλον λόγω καλοκαιρινών διακοπών..
Εγώ πάντως θα ξεκινήσω από αύριο πρόγραμμα και θα γράφω εδώ την πρόοδο μου.Ελπίζω να ακολουθήσετε και οι υπόλοιποι.:blush:

----------


## Nefeli-

Αγαπητά μου γουεητγοτσεράκια καλησπέρα σας!  :Smile:  μετά από τον καλοκαιρινό αναβρασμό, επιστροφή στην απλή κι ευχάριστη καθημερινότητα...  :Smile:  φραπέ ! δουλειά! ψυχραιμία! πέρασα ένα όμορφο και γεμάτο καλοκαίρι, με χαρές, λύπες και ποικίλα συναισθήματα, που με έκαναν να νιώσω πιο ζωντανή και πιο έτοιμη για αυτά που πρόκειται να φανερωθούν στο μέλλον  :Smile:  κατάφερα σε γενικές γραμμές να κρατηθώ σε καλά επίπεδα όσον αφορά τα κιλά μου και έχω ξεκινήσει διατροφή από εκεί που την άφησα, για την κατηφόρα. Ήδη είμαι στην τρίτη μέρα και μαζί με μένα ακόμα 3 άτομα τρώμε το ίδιο φαγητό  :Smile:  προς το παρόν τρώω κάποια συγκεκριμένα γεύματα για 2-3 βδομάδες για να πάρω λίγη φόρα κι έπειτα θα ακολουθήσω την διατροφή των ww με όλη την ευελιξία και τις ελευθερίες της  :Smile:  από αύριο αρχίζω να γράφω και πάλι! πάαααμεεεεεε τώραααααα πουυυυυ γυρίιιιιιζει!!!!!

Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά, ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στους στόχους σας και ένα τεράστιο άλμα πιο κοντά στα όνειρα σας!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας!ελπίζω να ειστε όλοι καλά και να περνάτε όμορφα.

η μέρα ξεκίνησε με ένα κρύο τσάι λίνεα. ένα μεγάλο ποτήρι κρύο νερό, με μια πυραμίδα τσάι λίνεα εσπεριδοειδών και όχι το έτοιμο στο μπουκαλάκι με τα σάκχαρα. είναι δροσιστικό σε μισό λεπτό έχει βγάλει άρωμα και κατεχίνες. Παρατήρησα ότι έχοντας την πυραμίδα στο ποτήρι, πίνω περισσότερο νερό απ'οτι πριν. Πολύ καλό για να πίνουν νερό όσοι δεν το συνηθίζουν όπως κι εγω...

ένα καφεδάκι 

μία σαλάτα με κολοκυθάκια, πατάτα, καρότα βραστά, μαϊντανό, καλαμπόκι, τόνο, ντομάτα, ελίτσες, αλατοπίπερο, λεμόνι και λίγο ελαιόλαδο.

μήλο, αχλαδι (μικρά)

1 κομματάκι φανουρόπιτα

----------


## afratoula

Καλησπέρα και από μένα.
Γειά σου Νεφέλη και καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια σου.
Ξεκινάω και εγώ από σήμερα.Οι ημερήσιοι πόντοι μου είναι 24-27
-Μία φέτα ψωμί του τόστ,ένα κγ βούτυρο,ένα κγ μαρμελάδα και ένα ποτήρι φχυμό πορτοκάλι (4π)
- Μία φέτα καρπούζι
-Μία μέτρια μερίδα μοσχάρι με πουρέ,σαλάτα με ένα κγ λάδι(11π)
-Ενα ροδάκινο και ένα νεχταρίνι
-Ενα μέτριο κομμάτι μακαρονόπιτα (9π)
Σύνολο 24π
Θέλω να ξεκινήσω και διάδρομο.Σήμερα πάντως περπάτησα αρκετά για εξωτερικές δουλειές.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλή νέα αρχή και σε σένα αφρατούλα. Μου φαίνεται μαζί θα βγάλουμε τον χειμώνα!  :Smile:  καλή μας δύναμη λοιπόν!

----------


## Nefeli-

(ο ιδανικός φίλος για να τρώει ό,τι δεν τρώω)

καλημέρα!  :Smile: 

ξεκινήσαμε με φραπέ κι ένα μήλο.

κουνέλι στο φούρνο χόρτα, σαλάτα, λίγο τυράκι.

1 αχλάδι μικρό
παγωμένο τσάι

γιαούρτι
1 μήλο

----------


## afratoula

Γειά σου Νεφελάκι.
Μιά χαρά τα πας απ'ότι βλέπω:thumbup: Και εγώ προσπαθώ να τα καταφέρω αυτή την φορά!
- Μία φέτα ψωμί του τόστ,1κγ βούτυρο,1κγ μαρμελάδα και ένα ποτήρι φχ πορτοκάλι(4π)
-1 ροδάκινο,1 νεχταρίνι
- Μία μερίδα μαυρομάτικα γιαχνί,30γρ φέτα,σαλάτα αμπελοφάσουλα ,1κγ λάδι και 50γρ ψωμί(12π)
-Μία φέτα καρπούζι
-2 φέτες ψωμί τόστ,50γρ κατίκι και μία φέτα ντομάτα(3,5π) :Wink: 
-3 μπάλες παγωτό(6π)
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 25,5

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!!! 
αφρατούλα βλέπω έχουμε ποικιλία από φάσουλα  :Smile:  την είχες κάνει και στο παρελθόν την διατροφή; 

2 μικρές βανίλιες (φρούτο)
1 φραπέ

φιλέτο μοσχάρι με λίγο γιαούρτι 
1 τσάι λίνεα

έξοδος σε εστιατόριο : χοιρινά φιλετάκια με λίγη κρέμα γάλακτος και λίγο πουρέ(χωρίς βούτυρο) και νερό

----------


## Nefeli-

απόψε είμαι πολύ περήφανη για μένα! δεν ήπια κρασί που υπο κανονικές συνθήκες θα έπινα... δεν έφαγα τα απίθανα ορεκτικά ντιπς και ψωμάκια και σφολιατάκια, ενώ ο μεγάλος άθλος είναι ότι δεν πήρα επιδόρπιο όπως όλοι οι άλλοι... κι όχι ότι δεν είχε τπτ που να με συγκινεί... μια χαρά σοκόλαση με μπισκοτένια βάση και σαντιγές και σοκολατόσαλτσα και σοκολατόκρεμα είχε! και τσιζκεικ και κρεμ προυλέ και μπισκοτόκρεμα oreo και σουφλέ και δεν έχει τελειωμό!

οκ μπράβο μου ! με έπεισα!  :Smile:

----------


## afratoula

Καλημέρα σας.
Νεφελάκι μου μπράβο βλέπω πως τα πήγες πολύ καλά!
Είμαι παλιό μέλος των WW.Είχα χάσει πολλά κιλά και αυτό ελπίζω και τώρα.
Χθες είχα πολλές δουλειές και δεν έφαγα όλους τους πόντους μου.Σήμερα θα φροντίσω να είμαι καλύτερο κορίτσι:lol:Γένικά δεν πρέπει να τρώμε λιγώτερους πόντους από το κατώτατο όριο που μας αναλογεί!!
Καλή Κυριακή να έχουμε και τα λέμε και αργότερα.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας  :Smile:  σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και είμαι στα 88 κιλά! καλά πάμε ακριβώς απο εκεί που τ'άφησα  :Smile:  

έφαγα ένα ζουμερό νεκταρίνι και ένα φραπέ προς το παρόν!

οικογενειακό τραπέζι: κοντοσούβλι ένα κομμάτι χωρίς λίπος με σαλάτα και μισή γεμιστή πιπεριά και για γλυκό 2 κουταλιές του γλυκού γαλακτομπούρεκο

παγωμένο τσάι 

ντομάτα με λίγο τυράκι και 1 αχλάδι μικρό

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλημέρα σας!!! Καλημέρα δευτέρα! πάμε γεροί και δυνατοί όλοι!

πρωινό με φραπεδάκι μισό αχλάδι και μήλο.

σαλάτα τόνος λίγο τυράκι και 2 φρούτα
χόρτα

1 χυμός

----------


## Nefeli-

afratoula κι εγώ είχα χάσει αρκετά κιλά στο παρελθόν και με ww και τα διατηρησα αρκετά. Είχα προσέξει μάλιστα ότι άργησα να τα ξαναπάρω πολύ πράγμα που δείχνει ότι τα είχα χάσει ουσιαστικά κι όχι υγρά και ξεφούσκωμα! Πάμε μαζί τώρα που γυρίζει!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα, επεστρεψα απο διακοπες!!
τα κεφαλια μεσα λοιπον.. αρνουμαι ομως να ευχηθω καλο φθινοπωρο οπως μου λενε πολλοι...
ξεκιναμε παλι διατροφη με μετρο, και γυμναστηριο την αλλη βδομαδα που ανοιγει μιας και μου ειναι απαραιτητο πια για συσφιξη .... να δω πως θα αντεξω που δεν το μπορω καθολου.., αλλα πρεπει να απαλαγω και απο τα υπολοιπα κιλακια και να σφιξω και λιγο!

μιας και το σκ λογω βαπτισης της ανιψιας μου ημουν μεσα στα γλυκα και σε καταπληκτικα φαγητα, οποτε λεω να κανω κατι σαν αποτοξινωση για σημερα μονο, με γιαουρτακια και φρουτακια!! ?( αν αντεξω βεβαιως βεβαιως... ) :P

----------


## Nefeli-

Ζωή! τι κάνεις;  :Smile:  κι εγώ σκέφτομαι για γυμναστήριο αλλά με τέτοια ζέστη δεν παίζει καθόλου... σκέφτομαι την μπόχα της ιδρωτίλας και μου έρχεται αναγούλα απο τώρα! σύντομα πάντως θα το ήθελα κι εγώ να ξεκινήσω...

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας!

στην υγειά σας με φραπεδάκι και ένα αχλάδι.

τονοσαλάτα, χόρτα και λίγο τυρί.

1 τσάι

2 φρούτα 
1 φραπέ
1 τσάι

2 μπουκιές μακαρόνια με κειμά

----------


## afratoula

Καλημερούδια σας.Νεφελάκη μπράβο! Συνέχισε έτσι και όλα θα πάνε καλά :Smile: 
Ζωή καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα.Και εγώ συνεχίζω κανονικά . Επειδή γράφω από την δουλειά και αυτές τις μέρες γίνετε πανικός δεν μπορώ να γράψω αναλυτικά την διατροφή μου.
Πολλά φιλιά.

----------


## Nefeli-

θα το ήθελα πολύ να πάνε όλα καλά afratoula  :Smile:  σ'ευχαριστώ για την εμψύχωση, την έχω ανάγκη. Κρατιέμαι ακόμη αλλά σα να άρχισα να νιώθω την σοκοστέρηση. Είπα να αντέξω 3 βδομάδες χωρίς σοκολάτα χωρίς να πιεστώ. Όταν νιώσω έντονα την ανάγκη θα φάω. Δεν ειναι απαγορευτικό, όμως θα ήθελα να τα καταφέρω, να κρατηθώ.  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλό μήνα! Καλό Φθινόπωρο και πολύ καλημέρα σας!!!

τι όμορφη εποχή, λατρεμένη!

κάπου μυρίζω την βροχή, το χώμα και τα μουσκεμένα πολύχρωμα φύλλα στα μελαγχολικά κλαδιά...

Η μέρα ξεκίνησε με όμορφες σκέψεις, πίνοντας ένα φραπέ και τρώγοντας ένα μήλο!

μπριζόλα χοιρινή με 2 κουταλιές φακή (πιλάφι) και λίγο γιαούρτι
1 ροδάκινο

1 παγωμένο τσάι
γιαούρτι με λίγη φακή 

:thumbup:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα ..καλο μηνα.. καλο φθινοπωρο.... τα κεφαλια μεσα ξανα..

αχ πως θα περασω ολοκληρο φθινωπορο και χειμωνα..... νοιωθω τοσο κουρασμενη απο ολα....  :Frown: 

πφφφφ ... ξερω ξερω υπομονη... και οπως μου λενε πολλοι ειναι αχαριστια να παραπονιεμαι γιατι μια χαρα ειμαι..

ελπιζω η διαθεση και η ψυχολογια μου να ειναι προεορτια απο την επισκεψη της Ρωσιας που περιμενω..

η μερα ξεκινησε με ενα καφε σκετο

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλό μήνα σε όλους μας!! :bouncy:
Φεύγει σιγά σιγά το καλοκαίρι... για να δούμε πώς θα είναι ο φετινός χειμώνας!!

Σήμερα μιας και είναι η 1η του μήνα θα γράψω σε ένα χαρτί κάποιους στόχους... όχι εξωπραγματικά πράγματα αλλά εφικτά, διότι αρχικά κριτήριο για να πετυγχαίνουμε τους στόχους μας είναι να είναι ρεαλιστικοί! Ελπίζω να βρω το κουράγιο να τους πετύχω!!! 
Καλή τύχη σε όσους κάνουν το ίδιο!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## afratoula

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα να έχουμε!
Ας ξεκινήσει το φθινόπωρο με νέους στόχους και διάθεση.
Νεφελάκη μην καταπιέζεις τον εαυτό σου για την σοκολάτα.Γιατί δεν κάνεις το κόλπο με τα σοκολατάκια υγείας?Μικρές και υγιεινές ποσότητες χωρίς αγχος και τύψεις.
Για σήμερα μέχρι στιγμής έφαγα 
- ένα ποτήρι γάλα 1,5% και ένα τόστ με τυρί.
Στην συνέχεια θα φάω φρούτα.Το μεσημέρι έχω φασολάκια λαδερά και βλέπουμε.
Θα προσπαθήσω να μην ξεπεράσω τους 24π.
Καλή μας συνέχεια.

----------


## Nefeli-

Ζωή τι κάνεις κορίτσι μου; δεν φύσηξε ακόμη εκεί; το φθινόπωρο είναι πολύ ευχάριστο! refreshing! φυσάνε οι αέρηδες που φέρνουν τις αλλαγές! Εμπρός Πεχλιβάνη μου φύσα δυνατά!  :Smile:  μην ανησυχείς θα νιώσεις την φύση ν'αλλάζει γύρω σου και θα πάρει όλα τα άσχημα μαζί!

afratoula είμαι της σχολής non stop! θα αντέξω ακόμα λίγο και μετά θ'αρχίσω τα σοκολατίνια μου! αυτές τις θαλασσί σταγόνες ηδονής  :Smile:  

Καλούς νέους στόχους Marry Pop!  :Smile:

----------


## Marry Poppins

Ευχαριστώ Νεφελάκη::tumble: 

Δε θα είναι τέλειο να μας βρει ο χειμώνας στο σώμα που επιθυμούμε πιο ισορροπημένες και χαρούμενες?? :bouncy:
Ανυπομονώ!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

Μarry Pop! όποιος χειμώνας και να μας βρει ισορροπημένες και χαρούμενες καλοδεχούμενος  :Smile:  εγώ είμαι σε μια φάση που δίνω χρόνο στα "πράγματα" να συμβούν να μεταλλαχτούν να ανανεωθούν να φθαρούν ... ελπίζω οι ζυμώσεις να αποφέρουν ευχάριστα αποτελέσματα...

----------


## Marry Poppins

Νεφελη.Το γεγονός ότι αφήνεις τις καταστάσεις να ωριμάσουν σε βοηθάει να ωριμάσεις και να μεταλαχθείς και εσύ η ίδια!!! Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι αν βιώσεις πράγματα που σε χαλάνε δε θα την ξαναπάθεις αργότερα διότι θα ξέρεις να φυλακτείς καλύτερα οπότε σίγουρα θετικο αποτελέσμα είναι αυτό!!

----------


## elpi_ed

καλημερα,

συγνωμη που γραφω εδω αλλα δεν μπορω να μπω στο τσατ. νεφελη τι κανεις χαθηκαμε τελειως προσπαθω να στειλω μην αλλα ουτε εκει μπορω δεν ξερω τι προβλημα εχει!

----------


## Nefeli-

έλπη μου!!! το ξέρω ότι έχει πρόβλημα... είναι ήδη ενήμεροι οι τεχνικοί... καλά είμαι, πίσω στο γραφείο! τελικά με έκοψαν οι απεργίες των βυτιοφόρων στην πελοποννησο!!! τι κάνεις εσύ;;; τα νέα σου!  :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

η μερα συνεχιστηκε 
-με ενα μικρο κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης
- ενα κρυο τσαι με λεμονι σχεδον 100kcal
- μια κουταλα φακες+ 1 μικρη ντοματα+ 1 φρυγανια+ 1 κ.σ. λαδι
- μια μπανανα
-1 ντοματα+ 1 φρυγανια+ 1 κ.σ. λαδι

----------


## Nefeli-

πως γίνεται όλοι όσοι κάνουν μαζί μου την διατροφή που κάνω (3 ατομα + 1 εγώ) να μην πεινάνε κι εγώ να λιώνω απο πείνα ενώ τρώμε ίδιες ποσότητες και αρκετα μεγάλες και πλούσιες μερίδες; δλδ έλεος πια! γουρ γουρ γουρ δεν ησυχάζει! ούτε παιδί να ήταν η κοιλιά μου και να έκλαιγε! 

αγανάκτηση :wow::shocked2:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Μηπως το εχεις μονιμος στο μυαλο σου?
εγω εχω κανει επεμβαση ..υπο φυσιολογικες συνθηκες τρωω πολυ λιγο, υπαρχουν ομως μερες που επειδη σκεφτομαι συνεχεια το φαγητο μονιμος νοιωθω οτι πειναω και τσιμπολογαω..

----------


## Nefeli-

Ζωήτσα μιλάμε η κοιλιά μου θα μιλήσει ακόμα λίγο... δεν είναι θέμα σκέψης μόνο! γρρρρρ γουυυρρρρ γρρρ γρρρ γουρρρ και συνεννοούμαστε!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω παλι οταν κανει ετσι .. λεω παλι τα λιονταρακια μεσα στο στομαχι μου μαλωνουν χαχαχα φαε κανενα φρουτακι
η ενα ποτηρι ζεστο γαλα...

οταν πειναω και μετα το βραδυνο ζεσταινω ενα ποτηρι γαλα... και νοιωθω απιστευτο φουσκωμα μετα... το πινω οσο ειναι ζεστο δεν το αφηνω να κρυωσει..

----------


## Nefeli-

αχχχ ζωή μου το λιονταράκι σου φαίνεται είναι σε φάση που το γάλα του αρκεί  :Smile:  το δικό μου τρώει ελέφαντα!

θα το δοκίμαζα τώρα αλλά δεν θα έχω γάλα για αύριο το πρωί και δεν θα το ήθελα  :Smile:  αύριο όμως θα δοκιμάσω. :thumbup:

----------


## Marry Poppins

Το βράδυ είναι το χειρότερο!!! επειδή είμαστε και πιο χαλαροί νιώθουμε/ακούμε το στομάχι μας που παραπονιέται, ενώ στη διάρκεια της μέρας λόγω του ότι όλο και με κάτι θα ασχολούμαστε το ξεχνάμε λίγο!! εγώ παλιότερα εφάρμοσα το εξής: μετά το μεσημεριανό όποτε πεινούσα έτρωγα 1 φρούτό και μου πέρναγε μέχρι την ώρα που θα πήγαινα για ύπνο...τώρα δεν έχω τίποτα σπίτι γι'αυτό και εγώ μια απ' τα ίδια γρρρρ και δε σημαζέυεται!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

μιας και η νυχτα σημερα θα ειναι μεγαλη.... ε βλεπω κατα τις 4 να κοιμαμαι απο το διαβασμα.. εκανα ενα κακαο να πιω.. να με κρατησει λιγο!

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλημέρα σας! σήμερα φυσάει δροσερό αεράκι κι εγώ πίνω φραπέ και τρώω μήλο.  :Smile: 

φιλέτο μοσχαρίσιο στην σχάρα με κολοκυθάκια και καρότα βραστά και 1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι

1 γλυκο κουταλιού (λόγω περιόδου)
παγωμένο τσάι

γιαούρτι και λίγο φιλέτο
1 μήλο

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!!!

που είστε κορίτσια;;; πάλι μόνη με αφήσατε; κανείς; πουθενά;

έχω μείνει χωρίς γάλα! η μέρα ξεκίνησε κάπως ανάποδα! γιατί χωρίς γάλα... γουρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ  :Smile: 

πάντως έφαγα 1 μήλο

κοτόπουλο, σαλάτα, γιαούρτι

1 παγωμένο τσάι

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας! και καλή χώνεψη!

σήμερα έφαγα το πρωινό μου φρουτάκι ήπια το γαλατάκι μου και έφαγα και το μπιφτέκι μου κλασσικά με γιαούρτι και 1 φέτα ψωμί. Τώρα είναι ice tea time!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλημέρα σας! σήμερα φυσάει ο πεχλιβάνης και είναι πανέμορφα! ελπίζω να ξυπνήσατε καλοδιάθετοι!

έχω ήδη απολαύσει τον πρωινό καφέ και τα φρουτάκια μου στο μπαλκόνι και περιμένω απόδραση για τον επόμενο καφέ...  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

"ένα μήλο την ημέρα ... εμμμμ ναι! "

καλημέρα σας! να έχετε όλοι μια όμορφη βδομάδα.
Πίνοντας το πρωινό φραπέ ακούω ήδη το στομάχι μου να γουργουρίζει...  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

----------


## Marry Poppins

καλημέρα και σε σένα nefelaki!!!!! :roll:
ωραία εικόνα!!! :grin:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα,άγγελε μου,με τις όμορφες εικόνες σου!
Ξαναζωντανεύει η πανίσχυρη ομάδα WW δειλά δειλά,
αλλά σαν κάποιος να λείπει...Ποιός λείπει;Ποιός λείπει;
Πίκο,Πίκο είσαι εδώ;Μας έλειψες...Ελπίζουμε να είσαι καλά!
Τα φιλιά μου σε όλους όσους συντροφεύουν τη Λούλου μου!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα κόσμε!!! κοπιάστε για φραπέ!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

την καλημέρα μου! ό,τι και να'γινε χθες... για όσους είχαν ένα περίπλοκο και αγχωτικό βράδυ... IT'S OK IN THE MORNING  :Smile:

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέρα nefelaki!!!  :Smile: 


Πάντα είναι εντάξει το πρωί!!! ...μετά το χαλάμε συνήθως λίγο!!!! :thumbdown:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα  :Smile:  
χθες ξεκινησα γυμανστηριο... απο φαγητο δεν μπορω να πω πως εφαγα πολυ αλλα τα περισσοτερα ηταν χαζομαρες.. και νομιζω το παρακανα λιγο με τα κριτσινια... σημερα ομως καιρος να μπω σε σωστο διαιτολογιο..

η μερα ξεκινησε με 3 κριτσινια και ενα φρεντο καπουτσινο σκετο..
το μεσημερι θα παω γυμναστηριο οποτε θα φαω μια μπανανουλα πριν για να με κρατησει και κυριως γευμα θα φαω μολις επιστρεψω νωρις το απογευμα (λεω να κανω μια ομελετα με λαχανικα γιατι δεν εχω τπτ για ετοιμο .. και ετσι οπως θα πειναω ειναι οτι πρεπει.. μεχρι να κοψω τη σαλατα θα εχει γινει) !

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! τελευταία μέρα της βδομάδας. Αύριο εκδρομή στην φύση... ε και μετά πάλι δουλειά αλλά οκ! ας ανανεώσουμε λίγο τις σχέσεις μας με τα δέντρα, τα πουλιά, την θάλασσα...  :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αχ ποσο μου λειπει κ εμενα μια εκδρομη στη φυση..Να περασεις τελεια!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

κόπιασε  :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

αχ μακαρι να μπορουσα!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λούλου;Πού χάθηκες;Εκείνη η φύση σε κατάπιε;
Πώς θα ξέρω αν μου φραπεδιάζεσαι κάθε πρωί;
Πού θα χαζεύω τις εικονοκαλημέρες μου;Ε;Ε;
Στέλνω έναν άγγελο να σε φέρει πίσω...ΠΑΡΑΥΤΑ!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!

Έλειψα αρκετό καιρό, για λόγους που έχουν να κάνουν με υποχρεώσεις, τρεχάματα, κλπ. Καθημερινά όμως έμπαινα και διάβαζα το φόρουμ, απλώς δεν έγραφα...
Βλέπω ότι και άλλοι έχουν καιρό να μπουν, κοινώς χαθήκαμε διαδικτυακά!
Λοιπόν, όλο αυτό το διάστημα της απουσίας μου κάθισα και σκέφτηκα κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά μου και τις διατροφικές συνήθειες, πράγματα που με ωφέλησαν. Πιστεύω ότι για να αντιμετωπίσεις ένα πρόβλημα πρέπει να πρώτα να το κατανοήσεις. Να καταλάβεις τι είναι εκείνο που σε ωθεί πχ. τα μεσάνυχτα στην πόρτα του ψυγείου και αφού καταλάβεις την αιτία να βρεις τη λύση.
Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι αν δεν έπαιρνα μέτρα σύντομα θα ξεπερνούσα τα 100 κιλά και μετά τα πράγματα θα δυσκόλευαν...
Έτσι, αποφάσισα να πάω σε διαιτολόγο και ευτυχώς βρήκα μια πολύ αξιόλογη, η οποία με βοήθησε και με βοηθά πολύ. Κάθε φορά συζητάμε και φτιάχνουμε το πρόγραμμα τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα και κάνω λιπομέτρηση. Πηγαίνω κάθε δεκαπέντε μέρες και τα αποτελέσματα είναι πάρα πολύ καλά. 
Μου έχει μάθει πάρα πολλά πάνω στη διατροφή και αυτό το εκτιμώ πολύ. Νοιάζεται.
Τα αποτελέσματα έως τώρα, είναι τα εξής:

Ξεκίνησα στις 23 Ιουνίου, με αρχικό βάρος 98,9 κιλά.

07/7 ..... 94,9
21/7 ..... 93,6
04/8 ..... 92,5
11/8 ..... 92,5
06/9 ..... 90,1
22/9 ..... 89,1

Ο στόχος είναι τα 78-80 κιλά και πιστεύω ότι πάω πολύ καλά.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι όλοι μπορούμε να ξεφύγουμε από το φαύλο κύκλο. Είναι να γίνει η αρχή και να το πιστέψουμε.
Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη και να έχετε μια όμορφη Κυριακή!

----------


## doram

Μπράβο p_k καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθειά σου!!!!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by doram_
> Μπράβο p_k καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθειά σου!!!!


doram, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Καλή συνέχεια και σ' εσένα, είσαι κοντά στο στόχο!

----------


## doram

ναι, βέβαια τα 70 δε φτάνουν, πρέπει να κατέβω τουλάχιστον στα 65, αλλά είπα να βάλω κάποιον ρεαλιστικό στόχο. Για να δούμε!

----------


## p_k

Όλα θα πάνε καλά. Από τη στιγμή που είμαστε προσηλωμένοι στο στόχο, θα έρθει η μέρα που θα ανεβούμε στη ζυγαριά και θα δούμε τον επιθυμητό αριθμό.
Συνέπεια χρειάζεται.

----------


## Nefeli-

κάποιες χρήσιμες ιστοσελίδες : 

συνταγές από weight watchers ή προσαρμοσμένες

--->KITCHEN PARADE

--->Deedee's Weight Watcher's Recipes

--->My Favorite Weight Watchers Websites

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα από μια φθινοπωρινή μελαγχολική γωνιά!

----------


## Nefeli-

για όσους δεν πίνουν νερό καιρός για τσάι και αφέψημα... προσωπικά εμένα με βοήθησε απίστευτα αφού υπάρχουν μέρες που ξεχνώ να πιω νερό...

υπάρχουν υπέροχα βότανα, μπαχαρικά ακόμα και φρούτα και λαχανικά των οποίων το άρωμα και ο χυμός μετά απο βρασμό σε νερό αποτελεί ανακουφιστικό και ευεργετικό ρόφημα.

το ρόφημα της γιαγιάς: βράζουμε φέτες μήλο με ολόκληρο ξυλάκι κανέλας και 1-2 γαρύφαλλα (μπαχαρικό) μέχρι να βγάλει το νερό μας μπουρμπουλήθρες... σερβίρουμε με λίγο μέλι προαιρετικά

γλυκάνισος: αφού βράσουμε νερό προσθέτουμε για κάθε ποτήρι νερού 1/2 κουταλάκι γλυκάνισο και με ένα πιατάκι σκεπάζουμε το στόμιο της κούπας μας για 2-3 λεπτά μετά το περνάμε από σουρωτήρι και έτοιμο.

αχλάδι: βράζουμε 1 αχλάδι κομμένο φέτες σε 2 κούπες νερό και αφού φτάσει σε σημείο βρασμού σκεπάζουμε το στόμιου του μπρικιού με πιατάκι για 2-3 λεπτά και μετά προσθέτουμε λίγη βανίλια σε κρυσταλλική μορφή (όπως ζάχαρη).

αμύγδαλα: βράζοντας αμύγδαλα παίρνουμε το ζουμί και προσθέτουμε λίγη μαστίχα σκόνη και λίγο μέλι.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

μια γλυκεια καλημερα  :Smile: 
για να δουμε θα καταφερω να δω το 7 τον Νοεμβριο?? ξεκιναμε δυναμικα απο σημερα.. ( βεβαια δεν ζυγιστηκα θα ζυγιστω το πρωι.. ) αλλα η διατροφη ξεκιναει απο σημερα!! 
συνολο ποντων εχω καθημερινα 23 + την ασκηση κανω που ειναι καθημερινη και σιγουρα μιση ωρα αεροβιας+ βαρη ή πιλάτες εγω θα βαζω αλλο ενα περιθωριο 4 ποντων (δεν βαζω οσα κανονικα θα επρεπε για 1+ ωρα γυμναστικης αλλα ενα μεσο ορο) για να ειμαι μεσα.. οποτε συνολο 26 ποντους οταν θα κανω γυμναστικη..


η μερα ξεκινησε με: 
9.00: 1 καπουτσινο σκετο αλλα δυστυχως με πληρες γαλα(1π.)

11.45: 1 κουλουρι θεσ/νικης ολικης αλεσης (2π.)
18.15: (μετα το γυμναστηριο)
μαρουλι (3 φυλλα)+ λιγη πιπερια κοκκινη+ 1,5 κ.σ. καλαμποκι+ 90 γρ. κοτοπουλο βραστο+ 2 κ.γ. λαδι+ 1 κ.γ. μελι (0+0+1+3+2+0,5= 6,5)
19.15! μικρη αραβικη πιτα+ 2 φετες τυρι νηστισημο (1,5+1)

20.30: μπαρα δημητριακων απλη + 1 κ.γ. μαρμελαδα + 2 μικρα κουλουρακια ( 3+ 2+ 2)+ 1 φρυγανια+ 20 γρ τυρι (3 )

11.00: 1 φρυγανια με λιγο βιταμ και μελι+ 2η κουπα απο τσαι με μηλο .. ( 3π )



δικαιουμαι 23 + εξτρα ποντοι απο την ασκηση περιπου 6 ( 30' αεροβικη + 60' πιλατες ) = 29ποντοι

οποτε ειμαι οκ για σημερα μιας και καταναλωσα 25 :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> κάποιες χρήσιμες ιστοσελίδες : 
> 
> συνταγές από weight watchers ή προσαρμοσμένες
> 
> --->KITCHEN PARADE
> 
> --->Deedee's Weight Watcher's Recipes
> 
> --->My Favorite Weight Watchers Websites


κατι στα ελληνικα δεν εχει ε?

----------


## Nefeli-

Ζωή με κάθε επιφύλαξη ως προς τον σύνδεσμο που σε παραπέμπω... δες το ίσως σε βοηθήσει

---> Weight Watchers ιντερνετικό ψαχτήρι

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> 
> 
> για όσους δεν πίνουν νερό καιρός για τσάι και αφέψημα... προσωπικά εμένα με βοήθησε απίστευτα αφού υπάρχουν μέρες που ξεχνώ να πιω νερό...
> 
> υπάρχουν υπέροχα βότανα, μπαχαρικά ακόμα και φρούτα και λαχανικά των οποίων το άρωμα και ο χυμός μετά απο βρασμό σε νερό αποτελεί ανακουφιστικό και ευεργετικό ρόφημα.
> 
> το ρόφημα της γιαγιάς: βράζουμε φέτες μήλο με ολόκληρο ξυλάκι κανέλας και 1-2 γαρύφαλλα (μπαχαρικό) μέχρι να βγάλει το νερό μας μπουρμπουλήθρες... σερβίρουμε με λίγο μέλι προαιρετικά
> 
> ...


τελεια!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

jasmine pearls tea!

τσάι γιασεμί: σε ζεστό νερό τοποθετήστε 3-4 πέρλες (μπαλίτσες) γιασεμί (για κάθε κούπα) κι αφήστε το να ξυπνήσει ... μόλις το νερό πάρει μια ελαφριά κίτρινη απόχρωση, το ρόφημα είναι έτοιμο.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

που μπορουμε να το βρουμε αυτο? εγω παντως περιμενω να κοπασει η βροχη για να παω να παρω ξυλαρακι κανελας.. ( μηλο και γαρυφαλο εχω) για να κανω το τσαι της γιαγιας!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

το τσαγακι της γιαγιας απιστευτο... σα να πινω κομποστα!!!! με καθολου θερμιδες! μιας και μελι εβαλα στη μυτη απο το κουταλακι ...

λες να ειναι ωραια αν βαλω και λιγο πρασινο τσαι μεσα?

----------


## Nefeli-

άσε την φαντασία σου ελέυθερη και πειραματίσου  :Smile:  όσο για το τσά γιασεμί δεν ξερω που μπορείς να το βρεις λόγω του ότι εμένα μου το είχε φέρει παλιά από αγγλία μια φίλη μου και σήμερα ήρθε με ακόμα ένα σακουλάκι. υπάρχει και online αν δεν το βρεις σε μαγαζιά εκεί που είσαι όπου και μπορείς να παραγγείλεις. 
Μόλις έφτιαξα ένα και είναι πολύ χαλαρωτικό!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

δεν ξερω αν ημουν κουρασμενη .. αλλα μολις ηπια το τσαι με το μηλο με επιασε μια υπνηλια.. πηγα και κοιμηθηκα και σηκωθηκα με ξυπνητηρι γιατι ηθελα να δω τη σειρα Το νησι .... αλλιως θα ξυπνουσα το πρωι μια και καλη!!

----------


## Nefeli-

Τσάι με αποξηραμένα φρούτα

για 2 ατομα

* Φλούδα ενός πορτοκαλιού
* 2 χουρμάδες ψιλοκομμένοι
* 2 δαμάσκηνα ψιλοκομμένα
* 2 φράουλες
* 1 ξερό σύκο ψιλοκομμένα
* σπόρια ροδιού
* 2 αποξηραμένα βερύκοκα ψιλοκομμένα
* 1 ξύλο κανέλας

Διαδικασία

Βράζουμε 500 ml. νερό και ρίχνουμε μέσα όλα τα φρούτα αποξηραμένα και μη. Τα αφήνουμε να βράσουν για 3 λεπτά και στη συνέχεια σβήνουμε τη φωτιά. Τα αφήνουμε 10 λεπτά να βγάλουν τα πολύτιμα έλαιά τους και τα σουρώνουμε σε 2 κούπες του τσαγιού.

από νηστικό αρκούδι

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

η μερα σημερα ειχε ..

γυμανστηριο: 30' διαδρομο+ βαρη

φαγητο:

10.00: 1 καπουτσινο σκετο αλλα με πληρες γαλα (1)
12.00: κουλουρι θεσ/νικης (2)
15: επιδορπιο γιαουρτιου με μπανανα (3)
19.00: 2 μικρες ντοματες+ 90 γρ. κοτοπουλο βραστο+ 2 κ.σ. τυρι φλαιρ+ 1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ ολικης + 1 κ.σ. λαδι (1+2.5+2+1+2= 9 )
21.00: γλυκο sweet balance 60 θερμιδες (1.5)
22.00: υπολοιπο φλαιρ+ 1 σουπα λαχανικων (4+ 2= 6)

συνολο 23π. 

ειμαι ακριβως σε οσους ποντους δικαουμαι.. οποτε τους εξτρα απο την ασκηση τους κραταω για καμια παρασπονδια...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

η μερα ξεκινησε απο νωρις σημερα.. μιας και αδιαθετησα και ξυπνησα να φαω κατι και να παρω τα χαπακια μου!! ευτυχως ειμαι οκ τωρα μου περασε αλλιως δεν με εβλεπα να ερχομουν στη δουλεια...

οποτε ξεκιναμε:

7.00 : 1 φετα ψωι του τοστ+ 0,5κ.γ. βιταμ+ 1 κ.γ. μαρμελαδα σπιτικη συκο (1+0,5+1= 2.5π)
9.15: 1 κουπα πρασινο τσαι "μυρωμενος θαμνος" (0π.)
12.00: 1 κουλουρι θεσσαλονικης (3)
15.45: σουπα διαφορων λαχανικων χωρις λαδι με 1 μικρη πιτα αραβικη (1.5 +2=3.5π. )
19.00: 1 αραβικη πιτα με λιγο βιταμ και μαρμελαδα σπιτικη ( 2+0.5+ 1.5= 4π.) + 1 μεριδα γλυκο light sweet & balance (1.5)

σύνολο ως τωρα 13.5π.

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα σας!


φεύγουν τα χελιδόνια... καλό ταξίδι

"παιδί μου, σε τούτο το σπίτι γεννήθηκαν χιλιάδες χελιδόνια, τούτη η καλαμωτή μαζεύει τα πρώτα τους φτερά... ποιός ξέρει... ίσως κάποτε πετάξει κι αυτή μαζί τους"

----------


## Nefeli-

*Ένα ζεστό ρόφημα για τις κρύες μέρες του χειμώνα και ίσως για το κρύωμα που "αρπάξατε".*

Συστατικά

* 1/2 λίτρο νερό
* 2 κλαράκια τσάι του βουνού
* 1 ξυλάκι κανέλα
* 1 ξυλάκι βανίλια
* μερικά ολόκληρα γαρύφαλλα
* 1/2 πορτοκάλι σε ροδέλες(με τη φλούδα)
* 2 μπαχάρια ολόκληρα
* μέλι


Οδηγίες

1. Βάζουμε το νερό να βράσει.
2. Ρίχνουμε μέσα όλα τα υλικά εκτός από το μέλι. Τα αφήνουμε να βράσουν 10 λεπτά.
3. Βγάζουμε τα κλαράκια τσάι του βουνού και αφήνουμε για 10 λεπτά ακόμα τα υπόλοιπα μυρωδικά να βράσουν.
4. Το σουρώνουμε και το σερβίρουμε ζεστό με 1 κουταλιά μέλι (ή και περισσότερο αν σας αρέσει πιό γλυκό)

Λίγα μυστικά ακόμα

Είναι πολύ καλό για το κρύωμα γιατί περιέχει βιταμίνη C. Στην υγειά σας και....περαστικά σας.


πηγή: Ζεστό ρόφημα για το κρύωμα ---> εδώ

*Ρωσικό τσάι*

Ένα ζεστό δυναμωτικό ρόφημα! Πιστέψτε με, είναι πιο τονωτικό και από τον καφέ!

Συστατικά

* 4 κούπες νερό
* 2 μεγάλες κουταλιές της σούπας Μαύρο Τσάι
* 1 λίτρο Χυμό Ανανά
* 1/2 λίτρο Χυμό Πορτοκάλι
* 1 στημένο λεμόνι
* 1/2 φακελάκι γαρύφαλλο (όχι τριμμένο)
* 4 κλωναράκια κανέλα
* 1 σφηνάκι βότκα
* 3/4 της κούπας ζάχαρη


Οδηγίες

1. Σε μία μεγάλη κατσαρόλα βάζουμε το νερό, το τσάι τα γαρύφαλλα και την κανέλα και τα αφήνουμε να πάρουν μια βράση.
2. Μόλις αρχίσει να βράζει το τσάι, κατεβάζουμε την κατσαρόλα από την φωτιά.
3. Σουρώνουμε το ρόφημα και προσθέτουμε όλα τα υπόλοιπα υλικά. Το αφήνουμε πάλι στο μάτι της κουζίνας για λίγο να ξαναζεσταθεί και το σερβίρουμε ζεστό.
4. Αποθηκεύουμε το υπόλοιπο σε γυάλινα μπουκάλια στο ψυγείο και όποτε θέλουμε καταναλώνουμε αφού το ζεστάνουμε!

Λίγα μυστικά ακόμα

Ζάχαρη μπορείτε να βάλετε και άλλη αναλόγως αν το προτιμάτε πιο γλυκό ή όχι.

Μην αφήσετε το τσάι να μαυρίσει πολύ όταν βράσει.

πηγή:--->Ρωσικό τσάι

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας! καλή και δημιουργική εβδομάδα!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! η διατροφή πάει καλά κι άρχισα σιγά σιγά να ξεφουσκώνω... πάω και περπάτημα εδώ και 4 μέρες... 1 ώρα την μέρα. θα ανεβάσω φωτο κι απ΄την διαδρομή  :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα νεφελακι,
εγω παλι απο κιλα τα ιδια τωρα σα να αρχισα να πεφτω παλι. αλλα μου ειπαν πως 'κολησα' γιατι ξεκινησα και γυμανστηριο .. αλλα ευτυχως εχασα ποντους!

----------


## Nefeli-

good morning family!

ζωίτσα τι κάνεις; πάμε καλα;  :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

το παλευω και που θα παει θα νικησω!

----------


## Nefeli-

πάνω απ'όλα αισιοδοξία και καλή διάθεση! και κακή να είναι βέβαια πάντα έχουμε περιθώρια βελτίωσης!  :Smile:  

σήμερα ήταν μια αρκετά καλή μέρα... 

->διαπίστωση νούμερο 1 : μπορώ ακόμα να ψωνίζω στα νούμερα 14-16 τουλάχιστον από Debenhams που πήγα σήμερα και πήρα 2 μπλούζες.

->διαπίστωση νούμερο 2 : τα 2 jeans που έχω εφαρμόζουν καλύτερα στο σώμα μου και άρχισαν να χαλαρώνουν και στην περιφέρεια όπου τα ένιωθα τσιτωμένα κι έτοιμα να σπάσουν τα δεσμά!

->διαπίστωση νούμερο 3 : δοκίμασα πυτζάμες σε 2 καταστήματα και το XL και το 14-16 είναι ακριβώς πάνω μου πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι θέλω μεγαλύτερο νούμερο και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να βγαίνουν πυτζάμες σε πιο στενές φόρμες απ'οτι πριν. Πιστεύω ότι είναι το πιο άνετο ρούχο στην ζωή ενός ανθρώπου ( ακολουθούν οι αθλητικές φόρμες και τα καλοκαιρινά αέρινα φορέματα! ) και θα έπρεπε να κρατάνε τα νούμερα σταθερά, αν όχι να τους δίνουν κι άλλο ΑΕΡΑ!  :Smile: 

όχι κι άσχημα για πρώτη μέρα στα μαγαζιά...
προχωράμε δυναμικά

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλα...

----------


## lessing_ed

Νεφελη οι εικονες που κατεβαζεις ειναι πολυ ομορφες ευχαριστουμε.Ποσο θα μεινεις ακομα Λονδινο;

----------


## Nefeli-

Δεν έχω επισκεφθεί ακόμη το Λονδίνο... ίσως τώρα που πλησιάζουν χριστούγεννα και θα'ναι πανέμορφο  :Smile:  εγώ είμαι μετοικώ συνεχώς αν και τώρα τελευταία θεωρώ πως έχω βάση στην Κύπρο  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

An Autumn Melody
Eugene Ivanov

γεια σας!  :Smile:  εύχομαι σε όλους ένα όμορφο και δημιουργικό απόγευμα...

----------


## Nefeli-

καλή μας όρεξη!  :Smile:  που είσαι ζωή;;; τι κάνεις;

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

----------


## vickoulina

Κι εγω ξεκινάω το συστημα πόντων!
Απο αυριο γιατι ακομα εκτυπώνω τις πληροφορίες που έδωσε η sougar στο λινκ που δωσατε. (Ευχαριστω sougar)

Αχ μακάρι να τα πάω καλά! ξεκινησα ξκαι γυμναστηριο.

Μια βοηθεια μόνο, κανονικα είμαι στους 22 πόντους απ ότι κατάλαβα.Αν τρωω 20 πειράζει?
Τις μέρες που πάω γυμναστήριο δικαιούμαι κάποιους πόντους παραπάνω?

----------


## vickoulina

Σημερα έφαγα:
4-5 τηγανίτες με τυρί, τις υπολόγισα στους 3 πόντους περίπου?
1 μπανάνα, 1 π
2 μανταρίνια, 0 π.
1 μπριζόλα χοιρινη ψητή 7 π.
1 τοστ, 5 π.
ομελέτα με 3 ασπραδια και 1 κγ λαδι, 1 π.
μισή φέτα ψωμι ολ. άλεσης του τοστ, 0,5 π

επίσης
1 μπάρα δημητριακών χωρις σοκολάτα ??
1 κουταλιά γλ. μερέντα? (κρίση γλυκού!!!!)

Χμμ νομιζω πως τους πέρασα τους 22. Αύριο αρχίζω κανονικα!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας! ελπίζω να περάσατε ένα όμορφο σαββατοκύριακο... Βικούλα καλή αρχή!

ας ευχηθώ και σ'εμένα καλή συνέχεια... από αύριο και πάλι δυναμικά!



εμπρός καλή μου βαρκούλα...

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! να έχετε μια διαφορετική, αλλόκοτα δημιουργική βδομάδα.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλη μερα και απο εμενα! σημερα ξεκιναω και εγω δυναμικα.. να χασω επιτελους και τα υπολοιπα κιλακια και να ειμαι τα χριστουγεννα κατω απο 80 που θελω... εχω ξεκινησει γυμανστηριο και εχω παρει καναδυο κιλα παραπανω απο οτι λεει το τικερακι μου αλλα δεν το αλλαζω, εχω μαζεψει βεβαια πολυ σε ποντους ( η γυμναστρια με καθισιχασε και μου ειπε πως ειναι επειδη αποκτω μυικο ιστο .... ειναι φυσιολογικο και σιγα σιγα οσο θα αυξανεται ο μεταβολισμος μου θα χανω και βαρος πιο ευκολα.. ) για να δουμε..

σημερα λογω της χθεσινβραδινης κρεπαλης ( 2 καλαμακια + 1 κουταλια γλυκο+ 1 σακουλι πατατακια) λεω να ξεκινησω την βδομαδα μου με μπολικη χορτοσουπακαι γιαουρτακι .. θα παω μετα την δουλεια να προμηθευτω τα λαχανικα μου και να την φτιαξω ,,, προς το παρον πινω καφεδακι σκετο και αργοτερα θα παρω και ενα κουλουρακι θεσσαλονικης ολικης απο το φουρνο

----------


## Nefeli-

μπράβο ζωή! κι εγώ θα πάω γυμναστήριο μάλλον αν και απεχθάνομαι την ιδρωτίλα και την μπόχα... νυχτώνει νωρίς και δεν προλαβαίνω μετά την δουλειά να πάω περπάτημα... 
καλή συνέχεια! μην χάνεσαι!

1 φέτα τοστ με λίγο βούτυρο και τυρί 
1 νεσκαφέ 
και 1 παξιμαδάκι

----------


## afratoula

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!Ξεκινάω και εγώ σήμερα μετά από διάφορα που μου έτυχαν.
Η μέρα ξεκίνησε μ'ένα τόστ και ένα ποτήρι φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι.
Καλή δύναμη σε όλες μας.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

----------


## gkate

καλησπερα σε ολους και ολες. Εγω ειμαι παλιο εγγεγραμενο μελος ωστοσο παει πολυς καιρος που χαθηκα απο το forum. Σημερα ομως αποφασισα να ξαναξεκινησω την WW γιατι μου ταιριαζει αρκετα ως διατροφη. Λοιπον σημερα 1η μερα και οι ποντοι εχουν ως εξης
1 τοστ με μια φετα τυρι 3.5
φασολακια 4
τυρι φετα 3
ψωμι (1 λεπτη φετα) 1
1 μηλο 1
Μπροκολο,150 γρ ρυζι βραστο, 1 τονος 5
συνολο 17,5 απο 22 καλα ειναι!
Παντως φιλικη συμβουλη προς ορισμενους που δεν εχουν ασχοληθει τοσο με WW (επειδη το εχω ψαξει αρκετα) η διατροφη αυτη βασιζεται κυριως στην καταναλωση λαχανικων και φρουτων και λιγοτερο σε επεξεργασμενα τροφιμα και υδατανθρακες επομενως προσπαθηστε να ενταξετε στη διατροφη σας πολλα (παρα πολλα) λαχανικα και φρουτα. Ετσι και χορταινετε και κανετε καυσεις αλλα παιρνετε και πολλες βιταμινες για να εχετε και ενεργεια μες στη μερα σας. 
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> 
> 
> καλή μας όρεξη!  που είσαι ζωή;;; τι κάνεις;


Νεφελη και Ναντιν μου φτιαχνετε το κεφι με τα σκιτσα που δημοσιευετε!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα ηλιόλουστα αρρωστημένες μέρες μου! 

---> ΑΝΕΒΑΣΑΜΕ Νικολακοπούλου

----------


## Nefeli-

δέχομαι συγχαρητήρια για την 3μηνη εγγραφή μου σε γυμναστήριο! ξεκινάω αύριο!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! σας στέλνω ένα αγγελάκι να σας γεμίσει αρώματα και όμορφες επιθυμίες σήμερα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> 
> δέχομαι συγχαρητήρια για την 3μηνη εγγραφή μου σε γυμναστήριο! ξεκινάω αύριο!


Mε το καλό,Λούλου μου!Θέλω να δω γυμνασμένο κάθε πόντο του κορμιού σου!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μα πού είναι η φοβερή ομάδα Μ ?
Που μου αφήσατε τη Λούλου μου μόνη;
Έλα,να συντονιζόμαστε,τα γουεϊτγουοτσεράκια!

----------


## Nefeli-

με αφήσατε ολομόναχη! μόνη μου μιλάω, μόνη μου στέλνω καλημεροκαληνύχτες... μόνη μου ανακοινώνω... αχχχχχ! 

σνιφ σνιφ σνιφ!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

----------


## Nefeli-

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!
τι κανετε;

----------


## Nefeli-

σε ένα μήνα θα ανακυκλώσουμε τις σκέψεις μας και θα νιώσουμε την ζεστή ατμόσφαιρα των χριστουγέννων που θα δώσει φτερά στις ελπίδες και στα όνειρα μας... κάποιοι ίσως μελαγχολήσουν, μπορεί και να κλάψουν... άλλοι ίσως αδιαφορήσουν. όπως και να'χει ένα σοκολατάκι τουλάχιστον όλοι θα το φάμε...

σήμερα γεννησα μία καινούργια επιθυμία και ξεσκόνησα έναν παλιό μου στόχο... 

όνειρα ελεύθερα σε όλους

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους!!!
Μετά από πολύμηνη απουσία μάλλον ξαναεπιστρέφω στο πρόγραμμα, καθώς κατά 99% θα σταματήσω τη διαιτολόγο.
Πρέπει να πω ότι είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος από την απώλεια, τη βοήθεια, την καθοδήγηση και τη συμπαράστασή της.
Ξεκίνησα στις 23 Ιουνίου στα 99,7 κιλά και την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη που ζυγίστηκα η ζυγαριά έδειξε 87,4.
Απώλεια 12,3 κιλών δηλαδή.
Αν θα σταματήσω θα γίνει για άλλους λόγους, οικονομικούς.
Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι και το σωστότερο να αφήνω στη μέση ένα πρόγραμμα που δούλεψε για μένα, από την άλλη πλευρά όμως έχω απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη στο πρόγραμμα των WW που το κατέχω καλά.
Να είστε καλά και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους!!!
> Μετά από πολύμηνη απουσία μάλλον ξαναεπιστρέφω στο πρόγραμμα, καθώς κατά 99% θα σταματήσω τη διαιτολόγο.
> Πρέπει να πω ότι είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος από την απώλεια, τη βοήθεια, την καθοδήγηση και τη συμπαράστασή της.
> Ξεκίνησα στις 23 Ιουνίου στα 99,7 κιλά και την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη που ζυγίστηκα η ζυγαριά έδειξε 87,4.
> Απώλεια 12,3 κιλών δηλαδή.
> Αν θα σταματήσω θα γίνει για άλλους λόγους, οικονομικούς.
> Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι και το σωστότερο να αφήνω στη μέση ένα πρόγραμμα που δούλεψε για μένα, από την άλλη πλευρά όμως έχω απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη στο πρόγραμμα των WW που το κατέχω καλά.
> Να είστε καλά και καλή συνέχεια!


καλως ξαναρθες καλο μας πι καπα  :Smile: 
η μικρη-πικρη εμπειρια λεει, οτι η πολυτιμοτερη αρετη στην μαχη με την ακατανομαστη, ειναι η επιμονη....
κι εσυ εχεις αποδειξει οτι την εχεις και με το παραπανω...
τα υπολοιπα, οπως αεναη πειθαρχεια...και αλλα ομορφα, αργα η γρηγορα θα ισορροπησουν....
χαιρομαι για την προοδο σου, απ οτι βλεπω σου πηρε και αρκετο καιρο αλλα το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι και πιο σταθερο ετσι.
λυπαμαι ομως αν ο λογος που σταματησες με την διαιτολογο ειναι οικονομικος.
αν βρισκεις οτι σε βολεψε αυτος ο τροπος, γιατι δεν της ζητας ενα προγραμμα για να το συνεχισεις μονος σου και να πας στο δικο σου προγραμμα αργοτερα, για συντηρηση?
σε καθε περιπτωση, καλη συνεχεια και καλη επιτυχια  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Γεια σου 2sweet2b4go10!
Πόσον καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε!
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια! Αν έχεις χρόνο έλα και από το chatroom.
Δεν σταμάτησα ακόμη, αλλά το σκέφτομαι πολύ, κυρίως για τον προαναφερόμενο λόγο. 
Ο άλλος λόγος είναι ότι μου έχει λείψει η ευελιξία των WW, που είναι το αγαπημένο μου πρόγραμμα όπως ξέρεις, αυτό που με βοήθησε να χάσω το 1996 25 κιλά και να τα διατηρήσω δέκα χρόνια.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα αποφασίσω οριστικά αύριο το βράδυ.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Γεια σου 2sweet2b4go10!
> Πόσον καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε!
> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια! Αν έχεις χρόνο έλα και από το chatroom.
> Δεν σταμάτησα ακόμη, αλλά το σκέφτομαι πολύ, κυρίως για τον προαναφερόμενο λόγο. 
> Ο άλλος λόγος είναι ότι μου έχει λείψει η ευελιξία των WW, που είναι το αγαπημένο μου πρόγραμμα όπως ξέρεις, αυτό που με βοήθησε να χάσω το 1996 25 κιλά και να τα διατηρήσω δέκα χρόνια.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα αποφασίσω οριστικά αύριο το βράδυ.


ημουν αγουει εδω και ωρα. θα επιχειρησω να μπω τωρα μηπως και σε προλαβω  :Smile: 
συμφωνω με το αγαπημενο σου προγραμμα, κι εγω το βρισκω απο τα πιο ισορροπημενα και αποτελεσματικα που εχω δοκιμασει, αν οχι το "πιο"..
ισως ομως αυτο που σε κινητοποιησε με την διαιτολογο να ειναι η επικοινωνια μαζι της η ισως κι ενα πιο συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα, λιγοτερο ευελικτο που ομως "κλεβεται" και δυσκολοτερα :Ρ, ενω το δικο σου με την ευελιξια του, ισως ειναι ιδανικο για συντηρηση..
οτι κι αν αποφασισεις, μπορεις να τα καταφερεις, πιστευουμε σε σενα  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Για να δούμε...

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Η απόφαση ελήφθη και από σήμερα συνεχίζω με WW.
Παραθέτω εδώ τη μέχρι τώρα πορεία μου:

*23/06* 99,7
*30/06* 96,9
*07/07* 96,0
*14/07*  95,6
*21/07* 94,9
*28/07* 94,4
*04/08* 93,8
*11/08*  93,7
*18/08* 93,4
*25/08* 92,0
*01/09* 91,3
*08/09* 90,9
*15/09* 89,9
*22/09*  89,7
*29/09* 88,9
*06/10* 88,2
*13/10* 88,1
*20/10* 88,2
*27/10* 87,6
*03/11* 87,3
*10/11* 86,6
*17/11* 86,6
*24/11* 87,4

Είμαι στους 28 πόντους ημερησίως.
Καλό απόγευμα σε όλες και όλους!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! 
πραγματικά απορώ με το θράσος μερικών μερικών! 
που πας κύριος; έτσι φεύγουμε κι έτσι επιστρέφουμε όποτε μας καπνίσει; είδες την πόρτα ανοιχτή και μπήκες; κουδούνι ; σου άνοιξα και δεν το κατάλαβα; 

άμα θέλω σε αφήνω! (γι αυτό προτείνω να ετοιμάσεις μια απολογία και να έχεις φέρει σοκολατάκια με την επιστροφή!)

----------


## p_k

Πάντα εδώ είμαι, ακόμη κι όταν λείπω!  :Wink: 
Απολογούμαι πάντως: δεν γράφω συχνά όπως παλιά, αν και αυτό δεν θα συνεχιστεί!
Δε μου διευκρίνισες όμως τι σοκολατάκια προτιμάς!  :Smile: 

Πώς πας; Πού βρίσκεσαι με τα κιλά;

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας φανταστικοί μου φίλοι!

μπα! με πρόσεξε κανείς; θέλω τα starbook τα βελγικά ! κι αφού τα φάω να με ρωτήσεις αν σε δέχομαι πίσω!  :Smile:  

κι αυτό το ενδιαφέρον σου τώρα τάχα μου τάχα μου για τα κιλά μου και που βρίσκομαι είναι ανέκδοτο!

προτείνω να προσπαθήσεις δεύτερη φορά !

----------


## p_k

Δεν τα ξέρω αυτά τα σοκολατάκια, μόνο ελληνικά τρώω εγώ!  :Smile: 
Καλά πάμε και σήμερα, για μεσημεριανό έφαγα μπριζόλα χοιρινή με σαλάτα καρότο και 2 κ.γλ. λάδι.
Πριν λίγο έφαγα 3 μανταρίνια και 1 μπάρα δημητριακών.

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> 
> 
> μπα! με πρόσεξε κανείς; 
> 
> κι αυτό το ενδιαφέρον σου τώρα τάχα μου τάχα μου για τα κιλά μου και που βρίσκομαι είναι ανέκδοτο!


Το παραπονιάρικο δημιούργημα μου,να χαρώ,εγώ!
Ξέχασες,αγάπη,να βάλεις εισαγωγικά το μμμμμμμμμμμμ!

Πίκο Απίκο,καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου!
Μας έχεις συνηθίσει σε θεαματικά αποτελέσματα!
Δεν περιμένουμε τίποτα λιγότερο!Το'χεις,λέμε!

Όσο για τη Λούλου μου,είμαι ήσυχη και σίγουρη!
Ένα μήνα πριν κάπου στην Πάτρα,αποχαιρέτησα για πάντα
την αφράτη μας αγκαλιά!Στην επόμενη συνάντηση θα ξανασυστηθούμε!

----------


## Nefeli-

ναι ναι σίγουρα! μην ανησυχείς θα με καταλάβεις! ίδια θα είμαι! παίζει να είμαι και πιο αφράτη δλδ αλλά οκ! μέχρι τότε βέβαια ελπιζω να μπορώ ακόμα να επικοινωνώ, να μην έχουν τσακίσει όλα μου τα νεύρα!  :Smile:  

ο απολογισμός είναι ότι σε 2 χρόνια πήρα 20 κιλά! φυσικά πέρασα πολλά και μαζί με το φαγητό κατάπια και ένα σωρό συναισθήματα και σκέψεις. κατάπια τις αγκαλιές και τα χάδια που ονειρευόμουν κατάπια την μοναξιά , κατάπια την απώλεια και τόσα άλλα!

γερή να΄μαι να καταπίνω...
όσο αντέχει ακόμα το σαρκίο μας
κι όσο υπάρχει κάτι στο ψυγείο μας
Έρωτα ζωής εμείς θα ζήσουμε
κι όταν θα σβήσουμε
θα μεταλλαχτεί

---> Τα καντήλια (έρωτας)

----------


## p_k

Νεφέλη, βλέπουμε μπροστά!
Προχωρούμε με αισιοδοξία και πρόγραμμα και όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Είναι να γίνει η αρχή.

----------


## Nefeli-

ναι ναι καλός είσαι κι εσύ! καλά δεν μου έφερες σοκολατάκια... οκ το δέχομαι! ούτε μια μπάρα δημητριακών όμως; πολύ καλά ! πάραααα πολύ καλά!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> 
> ναι ναι ... πολύ καλά ! πάραααα πολύ καλά!


Και συνεχίζει το καμάρι μου!Είμαι τόσο περήφανη και συγκινημένη!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

--->Από το αεροπλάνο

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας, γεια σας!!!!!!!
ελπίζω όλα καλά να πηγαίνουν εδώ γιατί έχω τόοοοοοοσον καιρό να μπω! Ηθικός αυτουργός της επανεμφάνισής μου είναι ο κύριος π_κ τον οποίο ευχαριστώ πολύ γιατί ήδη νιώθω πιο σίγουρη για τον εαυτό μου τώρα που σας ξαναβρήκα! Λοιπόν, άλλαξαν πολλά στη ζωή μου αυτόν τον καιρό αλλά ο σκοπός δυστυχώς παρέμεινε ο ίδιος.... Πρέπει να τα χάσω τα ρημάδια τα κιλά γιατί ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ συνέχεια να προσπαθώ! φτου και απο την αρχή λοιπόν! :smilegrin:
Δεν ξέρω πόσα κιλά είμαι γιατί δεν ζυγίστηκα το πρωί. Θα ζυγιστώ αύριο αλλά ξεκινάω απο σήμερα. Αρα επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος η Πέμπτη...

Σήμερα έφαγα προς το παρόν:
4 κράκερ ολικής : 4 πόντους
2 μπάρες δημητριακών: 4 πόντους??
Χρειάζομαι λίγο βοήθεια με τους πόντους για αρχή γιατί τα έχω ψιλοξεχάσει....

Θα τα ξαναπούμε με τα υπόλοιπα!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους!!!!!!!!
:love:

----------


## Nefeli-

λέω κι εγώ ποιό φως τρεμοπαίζει στην άκρη του διαδρόμου;
καλώς σε! 

μπες μέσα να φωτίσεις το δωμάτιο... σας περιμένουμε έναν έναν εδώ!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Γεια σας, γεια σας!!!!!!!
> ελπίζω όλα καλά να πηγαίνουν εδώ γιατί έχω τόοοοοοοσον καιρό να μπω! Ηθικός αυτουργός της επανεμφάνισής μου είναι ο κύριος π_κ τον οποίο ευχαριστώ πολύ γιατί ήδη νιώθω πιο σίγουρη για τον εαυτό μου τώρα που σας ξαναβρήκα! Λοιπόν, άλλαξαν πολλά στη ζωή μου αυτόν τον καιρό αλλά ο σκοπός δυστυχώς παρέμεινε ο ίδιος.... Πρέπει να τα χάσω τα ρημάδια τα κιλά γιατί ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ συνέχεια να προσπαθώ! φτου και απο την αρχή λοιπόν! :smilegrin:
> Δεν ξέρω πόσα κιλά είμαι γιατί δεν ζυγίστηκα το πρωί. Θα ζυγιστώ αύριο αλλά ξεκινάω απο σήμερα. Αρα επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος η Πέμπτη...
> 
> Σήμερα έφαγα προς το παρόν:
> 4 κράκερ ολικής : 4 πόντους
> 2 μπάρες δημητριακών: 4 πόντους??
> Χρειάζομαι λίγο βοήθεια με τους πόντους για αρχή γιατί τα έχω ψιλοξεχάσει....
> ...


Νάτη η πολύ πολύ ευχάριστη έκπληξη!!!
asteraki, σου εύχομαι ΚΑΛΟ ΝΕΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΜΑ!
Να ξέρεις ότι θα τα καταφέρεις γιατί είσαι άνθρωπος με θέληση και προγραμματισμό.
Εγώ ζυγίζομαι Τετάρτη, εσύ Πέμπτη.
Σήμερα λοιπόν η ζυγαριά έδειξε απώλεια 1,1 κιλών.
Από τα 87,4 κατέβηκα στα 86,3. Πολύ καλά δηλαδή. 
Όσον αφορά τους πόντους, το 1 κράκερ των 7 γραμμαρίων έχει 0,5 πόντους. Την μπάρα δημητριακών σωστά την υπολογίζεις στους 2 πόντους, αν και υπάρχουν κάποιες και με 1,5 πόντο.

Και πάλι ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλημέρα σας!



χθές χωρίς να ξέρω πόσα κιλά είμαι ... ξέρω μόνο από την τελευταία φορά που ζυγίστηκα ότι έχω χάσει 4-5 ... μου είπαν ότι άρχισε να μου φαίνεται.
Από την άλλη είχα κι ένα σχόλιο τύπου από τα 10 και μετά θα αρχίσει να σου φαίνεται! υγεία  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

σήμερα με απασχολεί το χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο που θα στολίσω! έχω κάνει τις εξής σκέψεις για όσους πρόκειται να στολίσουν δεντράκι και για το δικό μου βεβαίως βεβαίως...

1. Αν αγοράσω πλαστικό δέντρο : Δεν ανακυκλώνεται! είναι ακριβό! είναι ψυχρό! 
2. Αν αγοράσω αληθινό φυτεμένο: Πολύ καλή επιλογή! μετά μπορώ να το μεταφυτεύσω αν αντέξει βέβαια την κακοποίηση κατά την διάρκεια των γιορτών που όλοι το ακομπούν και το τραβάνε με τα στολίδια να λυγίζουν τα κλαδάκια του! 
3. Αν αγοράσω αληθινό από φυτώριο : Πολύ κακή επιλογή! το μεγαλώνουν του δίνουν ζωή το φροντίζουν για να έρθει μια τσεκουριά να το σκοτώσει . Θυσία !
4. Αν πάρω μεγάλα κλαδιά από το δασονομείο : Η καλύτερη επιλογή! Τα κλαδιά αυτά τα κόβουν από μεγάλα δέντρα για να αραιώσουν και να συνεχίσουν την υγιή τους ανάπτυξη. Το κλάδεμα θα γινόταν έτσι κι αλλιώς... ενώνοντας 2 μεγάλα κλαδιά έχουμε ένα πολύ όμορφο δεντράκι... τις περισσότερες φορές δεν χρειάζεται καν να ενώσουμε δύο, ένα είναι αρκετό. μετά τις γιορτές αφού ξεραθεί γίνεται καυσόξυλα κι έτσι είμαστε φουλ τις ανακύκλωσης!

----------


## Nefeli-



----------


## NADINE_ed

:Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

Μικρέ μου Νικόλα να ζήσεις !!!

----------


## Nefeli-

πνίγομαι...

μα κανείς δεν υπάρχει ούτε γύρω ούτε τριγύρω...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λούλουυυυυυυυ μουυυυυυ!
Έρχομαι να σε σώσωωωωω!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! 

---> Κούκλα από χαρτί (Πασχαλίδης)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λουλουλένιααααααααααααααα α

--->http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2911

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σου σκονισμένο μου τόπικ! πολλοί σου έδωσαν μέχρι τώρα υποσχέσεις αλλά κανείς δεν είναι εδώ αυτό το μελαγχολικό σαββατο που ο αέρας και η βροχή συντροφεύουν τις ώρες μας... που πήγαν όλοι; 
τέλος πάντων γράφω για να σου πω ότι η ναταλία μου άνοιξε ένα καινούργιο τόπικ για να βάζω ό,τι θέλω εκεί και να μην είμαι εκτός θέματος... πράγμα που δεν το πίστεψε ποτέ κατά βάθος επειδή ξέρει ότι εύκολα ξεφεύγουν οι σκέψεις... εγώ όμως θα έρχομαι κι εδώ να καθαρίζω που και που ντροπιάζοντας τους αποχωρίσαντες και εγκαταλείψαντες και άλλα σε -αντες χεχεχε 
έχω και κάτι σχετικό να σου πω... ξεφούσκωσα λίγο και σαν να μπαίνω κανονικά σε πρόγραμμα... συνεχίζω και το γυμναστήριο και κρατήθηκα σήμερα... δεν έφαγα σοκολάτα (αυτά ήταν για ξεκάρφωμα....)

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα λευκά μου όνειρα!

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα Φανταστικοί μου φίλοι που με αφήσατε μόνη μου! Πκ ελπίζω να μην βρήκες ευκαιρία λόγω εορτών να κάνεις παρασπονδίες... αλλά κι αν κάνεις ελπίζω να αξίζει τον κόπο!
Αστεράκι ξέρω τα χριστούγεννα είναι μια δύσκολη περίοδος για σένα... πόσους δρόμους, σπίτια, δεντράκια, καρδιές να φωτίσεις;!!! ελπίζω να είσαι γερή και δυνατή! αφρατούλα και gkate ελπίζω να είστε κι εσείς καλά και να φροντίζεται τον εαυτό σας! Ζωίτσα μου που χάθηκες; είσαι καλά; ελπίζω να περνάς όμορφες μέρες, γεμάτες και δημιουργικές...

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα, και χρονια πολλα  :Smile: 


σαν τα χιονια και εγω ...
η πορεια μου ιδια στασιμη εδω και αρκετο καιρο, αλλα εγω φταιω ...  :Smile:  μιας και γινονται πολλες εξοδοι μεσα στην βδομαδα με αφθονο αλκοολ ...

το καλο ειναι πως ειμαι στασιμη  :Smile:  ουτε γραμμαριο παραπανω ... πρεπει ομως καποια στιγμη να μπω σε ενα ρυθμο να χασω και τα υπολοιπα να τελειωνω με αυτο το θεμα. το καλο ειναι πως αισθανομαι καλα πια με το σωμα μου. ξερω πως εχω λιγα ακομη κιλακια να χασω (καμια10 αρια αλλα μπροστα σε αυτα που εχασα μου φαινονται απλα τπτ ... ) .. αλλα φοραω πια τα φορεματακια μου .. τα κολαν με τις γκετες μου .. και δεν μασαω πουθενα! αυτη ειμαι ρε αδερφε στην τελικη! τελος! σε οποιον αρεσω.

ο απολογισμος του 2010? 
πιστεψα στον εαυτο μου, τον αγαπησα, και αρχισα να τον εκτιμω και εγω και να βλεπω τι πραγματικα αξιζω .. και να στεναχωριεμαι που τον ειχα υποτιμησει τοσο πολυ ολα αυτα τα χρονια... ολα ομως γινονται για εναν σκοπο .. οσο εγω τον υποτιμουσα ηρθαν στη ζωη μου ανθρωποι που με βοηθησαν να καταλαβω τι ειμαι ... 
φιλοι ηρθαν και 'φιλοι' εφυγαν ... ειμαι ομως πολυ χαρουμενη γιατι συναντησα στις αρχες του 2010 ,και μετα απο 10 χρονια, μια παλια φιλη και εχουμε γινει πια αχωριστες.. την θεωρω πια αδεφουλα μου! ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να νοιωθεις πως εχεις διπλα σου εναν ανθρωπο που ξερεις πως σε νοιαζεται, σε σκεφτεται και σε αγαπαει πραγματικα και δεν ειναι διπλα σου επειδη εχει καποιο οφελος απο εσενα. 
ειναι σημαντικο που ξερω πως οποια στιγμη χρειαστω εναν ανθρωπο διπλα μου στις δυσκολες στιγμες θα ειναι εκει μαζι μου  :Smile:  

μπορει βεβαια το αμορε να μην ηρθε ακομη ... αλλα οκ δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε και ολα μην ειμαι και αχαριστη ....
που θα παει θα βρεθει και αυτο ....  :Smile: 

καλη χρονια να εχουμε ... θα ειναι μια δυσκολη χρονια .. αλλα αν εχουμε ανθρωπους διπλα μας που μας αγαπανε πιστευω πως θα τα καταφερουμε ... χαμογελο και καλη διαθεση να εχουμε και ολα θα γινουν  :Smile:  


και ας επανελθω στο θεμα μας ... λεω να αρχισω σιγα σιγα να καταγραφω παλι ποντους λιγο για να με ελεγχω με το ποτο ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Μιλαμε για πολυυυ ποτο ...... αλλα υπεροχες στιγμες διασκεδασης!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους και ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ!
Γεμάτη υγεία, ευτυχία και ανθρωπιά.
Εύχομαι να πετύχετε τους στόχους σας και να εκπληρώσετε τα όνειρά σας.
Νέα χρονιά, νέα αρχή και για εμένα.
Η ζυγαριά σήμερα το πρωί έδειξε 89,3 κιλά.
Ο στόχος μου είναι τα 79, οπότε μένουν να χαθούν 10,3 κιλά.
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος το Σάββατο.

Σήμερα έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 μπάρες δημητριακών
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

175 γρ. χοιρινή μπριζόλα
Σαλάτα λάχανο 
με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο

Μέχρι τώρα 18 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο για σήμερα 10 πόντοι.

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία, χαρά τύχη και πολλές ευχαριστες στιγμές!
Ελπίζω να περάσατε όλοι πολύ καλά στις γιορτές και να γεμίσατε μπαταρίες!
Π-Κ πού είσαι? Μ'αρέσει που πλέον μένουμε και στην ίδια πόλη! χρόνια και ζαμάνια! Αντε, κανόνισε να τα πούμε σύντομα!
Λοιπόν.... έχω την ανάγκη να τα πω γιατί δεν μπορώ!
ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ! Δεν μπορώ συνέχεια να χανω να παίρνω και φτου απο την αρχή. Νιώθω πολύ πεσμένη και δεν μπορώ να βρω ένα κίνητρο να κάνω τα πράγματα καλύτερα! Ενώ όλα δείχνουν ότι έχουν μπει στο δρόμο τους με το θέμα της διατροφής τα έχω κάνει θάλασσα...
Ειλικρινά νιώθω ότι έφτασα στο τέρμα και ότι ποτέ δεν θα ξανακαταφέρω να βάλω πρόγραμμα για να κάνω κάτι καλό για τον εαυτό μου και αυτό με κουράζει τόοοοοοοσο πολύ...
ʼλλαξα πόλη και ζωή, συνήθειες και τα πρόσωπα της καθημερινότητάς μου δεν είναι τα ίδια...
Η Θεσσαλονίκη ωραία πόλη, με καλούς ανθρώπους αλλά έχει αρχίσει να με κουράζει η υγρασία και το κλίμα... 
Δεν με βοηθάει τίποτα να κάνω μια αρχή για μένα.
Δ Ε Ν Α Ν Τ Ε Χ Ω αλλο. Θα σκάσω!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:no:
Θέλω να χάσω κιλά για την υγεία μου κυρίως (κατανομή στο πάνω μέρος του σώματος) και για να μπορώ να κυκλοφορώ στο δρόμο χωρίς να σκέφτομαι διάφορα για αυτούς που με κοιτλαζουν με την άκρη του ματιού τους. Δεν μπορώ να φοράω αυτά που θέλω και το κυριότερο... ΔΕΝ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ!
Κάτι πρέπει να κάνω... αλλά τι? ειλικρινά με πνίγει αυτό το πράγμα!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Το προηγούμενο ποστ σου asteraki με προβλημάτισε πολύ. Τα ίδια συναισθήματα βιώνω κι εγώ, κυρίως όσον αφορά την αναβλητικότητα και τη μη συνέχιση του προγράμματος. 
Αλλά ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα από την αρχή.
Ξεκινάω στα 99,7 κιλά με διαιτολόγο. Πολύ καλή, σωστή επαγγελματίας και άνθρωπος, με βοήθησε να χάσω κιλά και να φτάσω στα 86,3 μέσα σε 5,5 μήνες.
Και ενώ έμεναν 7,3 κιλά να χαθούν για να φτάσω στον προσωπικό μου στόχο, στα 79 κιλά δηλαδή, παίρνω την απόφαση να συνεχίσω με το πρόγραμμα των WW. 
Σωστή απόφαση κατ' εμέ, μια και το πρόγραμμα το έχω εφαρμόσει και στο παρελθόν με επιτυχία (οι παλιοί ξέρουν).
Αντί όμως να ξεκινήσω αμέσως από εκεί που σταμάτησα, χαλάρωσα για λίγο και αφέθηκα, οπότε τα κιλά άρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν...
Υπολογίζω ότι έβαλα γύρω στα 3,5 με 4 κιλά.
Σίγουρα θα ξέρω αύριο το πρωί, που θα ζυγιστώ.
Τέρμα τα ψέματα, τα λάθη, οι αναβολές, ο εφησυχασμός.
Αν συνεχίσω έτσι, με μαθηματική ακρίβεια θα πάρω όλα τα χαμένα κιλά.
Έκανα λοιπόν ένα διάλογο με τον εαυτό μου σήμερα και πήρα την απόφαση αύριο το πρωί να ξεκινήσω κανονικά. 
Η αυριανή μέρα επομένως είναι κομβική για εμένα. Θα δείξει και θα αποδείξει πολλά.
Βάζω τα δυνατά μου και προχωράω.
asteraki, περιμένω νέα σου.
Είμαι σίγουρος, επειδή σε ξέρω, ότι θα τα καταφέρεις γιατί έχεις πείσμα και θέληση.
Θα το παλέψουμε μαζί.
Η ΑΡΧΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΗΜΙΣΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## lessing_ed

Γιατι δεν συνεχιζεις με τη διαιτολογο σου;

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Γιατι δεν συνεχιζεις με τη διαιτολογο σου;


Μου αρέσει η ευελιξία του προγράμματος.

----------


## STARAKI_ed

μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι εννοούμε με αυτό το θέμα με τους πόντους; δεν έχω καταλάβει...τι σημαίνει ότι το τάδε έχει τάδε πόντους; ;;;;;

----------


## fuxia

πως λέμε το ταδε φαγητό εχει τόσες θερμίδες και πρέπει να είμαστε κάτω από ένα όριο θερμίδων για να χάνουμε? όπου θερμίδες βάλε πόντους, είναι πιο ευχάριστη μέθοδος :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα,
σε αυτο το ποστ θα καταλαβεις πως υπολογιζεται το οριο των ποντων που εχεις καθημερινα, και μια λιστα με σχεδον ολα τα φαγητα, ποτα, γλυκα και τους ποντους που τους αντιστοιχουν! 

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...age=1#pid86637

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!

Η αρχή έγινε σήμερα, μετά από μια περίοδο ατασθαλιών και αναβολών, που κράτησε 1,5 μήνα.
Το πρωινό ζύγισμα έδειξε 91,1 κιλά.
Στόχος τα 79.
Πιστεύω ότι θα τα πάω καλά. Ξεκινώ με αισιοδοξία και καλή διάθεση και αυτό νομίζω είναι σημαντικό.
Περιμένω νέα και από άλλους!  :Wink: 
Καληνύχτα σε όλες και όλους και αύριο πάλι εδώ!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα και απο μένα!
Μετά απο ένα μακρύ διάστημα αποχής απο κάθε είδους διατροφή - δίαιτα, επανέρχομαι με πρώτο στόχο τα -8 κιλά. Ξεκινάμε δυναμικά λοιπόν απο σήμερα και ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά απο εδώ και στο εξής. Είναι σημαντικό να πάρεις την απόφαση και πιο δύσκολο να την υλοποιήσεις αλλά τί στο καλό.... Ο δρόμος προς τη νίκη μετράει πάντα και όχι αυτή καθαυτή... Έτσι λοιπόν, αφού πήρα την απόφαση είμαι έτοιμη να την φέρω εις πέρας μέχρι το τέλος! 

Σύμμαχος για μια ακόμη φορά ο Π-Κ που πάντα αποτελεί το φωτεινό παράδειγμα θέλησης και αποφασιστικότητας! Με βοήθησες πολύ φίλε μου να καταλάβω ότι όλα είναι μια ιδέα, μια απόφαση! Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!! 

Αισθάνομαι ήδη νικήτρια παρόλο που δεν έχω χάσει ακόμη ούτε μισό γραμμάριο!!! :spin: :P
Με δεδομένο ότι έχω καταφέρει πολύ περισσότερα και σπουδαιότερα πράγματα στη ζωή μου απο το να χάσω μερικά κιλά και έχοντας ως παράδειγμα άτομα απο το περιβάλλον μου που κατάφεραν να χάσουν πάνω απο 20 κιλά μέσα σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα και να τα διατηρούν μέχρι τώρα, ξεκινάω το δικό μου δρόμο προς την κορυφή! Θέλω να χάσω κάποια κιλά για αρχή, δεν με νοιάζει μέχρι πότε (το ιδανικότερο θα ήταν να χάνω 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα αλλά και το μισό δεν με χαλάει), να μαζέψω κάποια χρήματα και να κάνω ένα δώρο στον εαυτό μου (μάλλον ρούχα και ένα ζευγάρι παπούτσια), να κοιτάω τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη και να βλέπω τη Χρύσα όπως θέλω αλλά έχω ξεχάσει! Επιπλέον, έτσι όπως το σκέφτομαι, έχει γίνει το φαγητό ο καλύτερός μου φίλος... Στις χαρές, τσουπ ένα γλυκάκι, στις στεναχώριες τσούπ τα σουβλάκια (ναι ναι, με βοηθάει το τζατζίκι να πνίξω τον πόνο μου!! (:shocked2::spin :Smile: ), στις έντονες στιγμές άγχους και στρες (και πιστέψτε με είναι πολλές έχοντας αλλάξει πόλη και συνήθειες...) τσουπ ο καφές με ένα τόνο ζάχαρη και κρέμα γάλακτος, τις ώρες χαλάρωσης τσουπ ένα ρόφημα σοκολάτας με μπόλικη δόση σοκολάτας σκόνη και έξτρα ζάχαρη! Δηλαδή, αν τα βάλω κάτι ψάχνω αφορμές να κάνω επιδρομές και τσιμπολογήματα με κάθε ψυχολογική μετάπτωση! Συνειδητοποίησα ότι το φαγητό αποτελεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό (όχι αποκλειστικά) την ασπιρίνη της ψυχής μου.... Δεν θα βγάλω όμως την ουρά μου απέξω και θα τα ρίξω όλα εκεί... Σίγουρα είμαι και εγώ λιχούδα (σε μεγάλο βαθμό) και λίιιιιιιιιιγο γουρουνίτσα! Εκεί είναι που αναρωτιέμαι πώς καταφέρνουν οι άνθρωποι που έχουν χάσει πολλά κιλά να τα διατηρούν... Αν όντως το φαγητό είναι στενά συνδεδεμένο με την ψυχολογική μας διάθεση τότε με μαθηματική ακρίβεια όλα αυτά τα χαμένα κιλά θα έρχονταν πίσω.. ΑΡΑ, είναι θέμα προσωπικό και έχει σχέση με τη θέληση, την υπομονή, την δύναμη του καθενός μας. Θα μου πείτε τώρα, μα τί μας λέει ο αμπελοφιλόσοφος...

Ήθελα να τα πω, για να τα βγάλω απο μέσα μου και για να εξηγήσω πώς πήρα την μεγάλη απόφαση να μην επιτρέψω ποτέ ξανά στον εαυτό μου να συνδέει το φαγητό με τις διάφορες στιγμές της ζωής μου... Μόνο έτσι θα καταφέρω αυτό που έχω ξεκινήσει! 
Ξέρω ξέρω, σας κούρασα αλλά είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που ξεκίνησα και ακόμη πιο χαρούμενη που έχω αποφασίσει ότι θα το φτάσω μέχρι το τέλος. Δεν ξέρω, θα ξεκινήσω και δραστηριότητες και έτσι θα δημιουργήσω νέες εικόνες που θα μπορέσω να τις συνδέσω με τις ψυχολογικές μου μεταπτώσεις. 
Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά, μου έλειψε πολύ η παρέα σας, ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά σε όλους όσους κάνουν ένα ξεκίνημα ή είναι στη μέση του αγώνα τους ή φτάνουν θριαμβευτικά στο τέρμα! 

Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά και εύχομαι κάθε στιγμή να είναι μοναδική, ξεχωριστή και να την ζούμε με όλο μας το είναι...!

ΧΧΧ:tumble::tumble:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Το πρωινό μου ξέχασα να γράψω!!!

1 ποτήρι γάλα φρέσκο ελαφρύ 2π
3 κουταλιές της σούπας δημητριακά cheerios 2π

Μια βοήθεια θέλω μόνο, αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου επιβεβαιώσει αυτούς τους πόντους διότι δεν τα θυμάμαι και πολύ καλά και δεν βρήκα στη λίστα μου ακριβώς αυτά που έφαγα οπότε δεν είμαι και σίγουρη για το τί έχω χρεώσει!

Φιλάκιααααααααα:love:

----------


## asteraki_ed

ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΙΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ! 
ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΔΩ??

----------


## asteraki_ed

xmmmmmmmm.......... γκουχου γκουχου, δεν ειναι κανεις εδω μάλλον!!!!!!
Επειδή η ώρα πέρασε και δεν έχω φάει τπτ άλλο απο τα δημητριακά μου το πρωί, έφαγα ένα λουκανικοπιτάκι σφολιατένιο 2π
Ετσι το υπολογίζω τουλάχιστον...
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ δηλαδή μέχρι και αυτή τη στιγμή έχω 6π.
ʼρα έχω να φάω ένα υπόλοιπο 15π. Εκτός απο αυτό έχω να πλύνω και το μπάνιο, να σκουπίσω, να σφουγγαρίσω, να μαγειρέψω......
ΜΑΜΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ
Κουράστηκα και μόνο που τα σκέφτηκα...
Σας φιλώ!
Λέω να φάω αρακά που θα μαγειρέψω το βράδυ. Στη χύτρα θα είναι έτοιμος σε 20 λεπτά το πολύ με όλα τα διαδικαστικά. Ψωμί και φέτα. Αυτά...

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα asteraki, εδώ είμαστε!!!
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ για την απόφασή σου να ξεκινήσεις.
Τοπρώτο βήμα είναι και το πιο σημαντικό, καθώς όπως είπε και ένας φιλόσοφος "ένα ταξίδι χιλίων χιλιομέτρων αρχίζει με ένα βήμα".
Αυτό το βήμα το έκανες σήμερα και εγώ χθες.
Δεν θα επιτρέψουμε στον εαυτό μας άλλο πισωγύρισμα, άλλη τελμάτωση, άλλη αναβολή. Μέχρι εδώ. Είναι και θέμα εγωισμού (καλώς νοούμενου).
Τέλος οι νυχτερινές επιδρομές στα ψυγεία και στα ντουλάπια, τέλος οι έφοδοι στα κρουασάν και στις σοκολάτες, δεν ήταν πείνα αυτό αλλά λαιμαργία. Δεν θα επιτρέψουμε στο φαγητό να λειτουργεί ως επικάλυψη στο άγχος και στα καθημερινά προβλήματα.
ΟΧΙ.
Θα τρώμε σωστά, θα κινούμαστε περισσότερο, θα βλέπουμε τα πράγματα αισιόδοξα.
Όπως μου είπε και ένας φίλος γιατρός, "αφού δεν μπορούμε να επηρεάσουμε την κρίση και να κάνουμε κάτι για την υπέρβασή της, τουλάχιστον δεν θα αφήσουμε την κρίση να επηρεάσει εμάς".
Τώρα τι σχέση έχει η κρίση που βιώνουμε με τα κιλά και το αδυνάτισμα;
Όλα σχετίζονται. Όταν αγχώνεσαι, για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, δεν λειτουργείς σωστά. Καταφεύγεις πχ στο φαγητό, το βλέπεις ως λύση στο άγχος της καθημερινότητας.
Δεν είναι όμως έτσι.
Δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι.
Ξεκινήσαμε λοιπόν.
Δεύτερη μέρα σήμερα για εμένα και όλα πηγαίνουν κατ' ευχήν.
Αύριο θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερη μέρα όσον αφορά το πρόγραμμα.
Κράτα ημερολόγιο. ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ. Ν.1 κανόνας.
Νερό, νερό, νερό.
Ισορροπία στα θρεπτικά συστατικά.
Κίνηση, όπου και όπως μπορούμε. 30 λεπτά περπάτημα την ημέρα κάνουν θαύματα.
Προγραμματισμός.
Όχι αποκλίσεις στους πόντους και αν συμβούν διορθώνουμε την επόμενη.
Δεν απογοητευόμαστε, δεν έχουμε ηττοπάθεια, δεν τα παρατάμε.
Προχωράμε σωστά και θα ανταμειφθούμε.
Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Kαλημέρα και απο μένα!!! :bouncy:
Όλα καλά πάνε μέχρι τώρα!
Χθες, γύρισα απο τη δουλειά και μαγείρεψα αρακά. Έφαγα ένα πιάτο (όχι μεγάλη ποσότητα παρόλο που δεν είχα φάει και τπτ όλη μέρα..) μαζί με ψωμί (λίγο παραπάνω απο την γνωστή μας φέτα των 30 γρ) και τυρί φέτα. Το βραδάκι άρχισε λιγάκι με "τσιγκλάει" η πείνα και έτσι για να μην πέσω για ύπνο με το αίσθημα της πείνας έντονο, έφαγα λίγο ψωμί με μαρμελάδα. Σύνολο οι πόντοι μου 25, δηλαδή 4 παραπάνω απ'όσο έπρεπε αλλά οκ, θα τους μειώσω σήμερα.
Τελείως διαφορετικό το ξύπνημά μου σήμερα... Για πρώτη φορά ένιωσα μια απίστευτη αισιοδοξία και ενέργεια. Ίσως γιατί δεν έφαγα βαριά το βράδυ!
Σήμερα ξεκίνησα με 3 κ.σ δημητριακά cheerios και γάλα. Έτσι έχουμε 4π. Θα φιλοξενήσω μια πολύ καλή μου φίλη το σβκ και ελπίζω να μην ξεφύγω απο τον στόχο μου. Κυρίως φοβάμαι το έξω... Φαγητό, ποτό κτλ... Θα δούμε όμως πως θα μπορέσω να το αποφύγω. Δεν μου αρέσει το ποτό και επιπλέον με μεθάει εύκολα και χάνω την μπάλα...!!  :Smile:  
Π-Κ, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα πετυχουμε τον στόχο!! Αφού ξεκινήσαμε και έχουμε συμπαράσταση ο ένας τον άλλον σίγουρα θα πάνε καλά τα πράγματα! Ελπίζω σύντομα να μαζευτούν και άλλα γουετγουτσεράκια και να μοιραζόμαστε όλοι μαζί την χαρά της νέας μας προσπάθειας! 
Σας φιλώ όλους και θα τα πούμε σύντομα!!!!!:P

----------


## smart

η ασκηση ποσους ποντους εχει?
(ξερω οτι εχει αναφερθει καπου αλαλ συγνωμη μπαιδια, βαριεμαι να ψαξω σε 10 σελιδες... οποτε... αν σε καποιουςειναι ευκολο  :Smile: 
αμα εχει αρκετους μπορει κ να με πεισω να δοκιμασω να μετραω πονοτυς..
χαχα :duh: )

----------


## asteraki_ed

Δες εδώ: 

"Επίσης για τους πόντους δώρο ισχύει για κάθε 30 λεπτά προσπάθειας τα παρακάτω"

Ποδήλατο 2
Κολύμπι 3
Περπάτημα 2
αεροβική 3
αεροβική σε νερό 3
badminton 3
basketball 4
ποδήλατο γρήγορο 3
ποδόσφαιρο 4
γκολφ 2
ορειβασία 4
χόκευ 4
ιππασία (περπάτημα) 2
ιππασία (τροχάδι) 3
τροχάδιν 4
pilates 2
σκι 6
τέννις 3
γιόγκα 2 


Αν κοιτάξεις στο λινκ που εδωσε η ζωουλα θα τα βρεις στην πρωτη πρωτη σελιδα!
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα! Εγω δεν τους υπολογιζω καθολου τους ποντους γυμναστικης... Είνια λιγοι οποτε δεν κανουν την διαφορα... Αντιστοιχα αν κανεις με θερμιδες, σχεδον ποτε δεν αφαιρεις τις θερμιδες της ασκησης!! Παντως ειναι χρησιμο να το κανεις οταν εχεις να βγεις εξω και ψαχνεις να εξασφαλισεις ποντους! Μεγαλο δωρο οι ποντοι γυμναστικης σε αυτη την περιπτωση!!!!
Φιλιαααααααααα:yes:

----------


## smart

ευχαριστω  :Smile: 
(αν υποθεσουμε οτι σκεφτω αν δοκιμασω το συστημα δε θεωρω τους ποντους γυμναστικης αμελητεους, για τον εξης λογο: αν παρεις 4 ποντους παραπανω απ ό,τι δικαιουσαι, σκας απ τη στεναχωρια-δεν ειναι κ λιγοι!!
αν ομως αυτοι οι 4 ποντοι ειναι της γυμναστικης?)

----------


## asteraki_ed

Παρακαλώ!!! :wink1:
Βασικά ξέρεις ποια είναι η φιλοσοφία? Το κίνητρο για γυμναστική.. Σου δίνει πόντους - δώρο για να σε κινητοποιήσει! Εγώ προσωπικά δεν τους υπολόγιζα ποτέ διότι αν το έκανα ήξερα πάντα ότι μπορώ να φάω λίγο παραπάνω και δεν θέλω να το έχω αυτό καθόλου στο μυαλό μου...!! :bigsmile:
Απλώς, ήξερα όταν θα βγω έξω ότι αν ξέφευγα λίιιιιιιγο παραπάνω δεν θα μου κόστιζε τίποτα στο προγραμματισμένο εβδομαδιαίο ραντεβού μου με τη ζυγαριά. Αυτό που λες ναι είναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ σωστό και λογικό αλλά εμένα προσωπικά με αποσπά απο τη διατροφή. Οπότε ας ζοριστώ λίγο και ας είναι!!!
Πραγματικά αν ακολουθήσεις το σύστημα με τους πόντους θα δεις ότι δεν θα θες να δοκιμάσεις καμία άλλη μέθοδο αδυνατίσματος. Αρκεί βέβαια να καταφέρουμε (βάζω και μένα μέσα φυσικά) να διαχειριστούμε σωστά τους πόντους και να καταναλώνουμε όλα τα είδη τροφών!! 
Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σε ότι και να κάνεις και να ξέρεις ότι θα είμαστε εδώ για κάθε απορία!
Σε φιλώ γλυκά!  :Smile:

----------


## smart

αχ σ ευχαριστω αστερακι, εισαι πολυ γλυκεια  :Smile: 
ο φοβος μου δεν ειναι μηπως δεν τρωω σωστα... θεωρω οτι λιγο πολυ τις αρχες τις ξερω, δλδ δεν προκειται να ξοδεψω ποντους σε πιτσες κ σοκολατες :P xexe
το δικο μου προβλημα βασιακ ειναι οτι βαρειμαι κ αγχωνομαι να το ψαχνω τοσο πολυ.
δλδ αν υποθεοσυμε τοι αρχιζω να ψαχνω για ποντους , να μετραω τι εφαγα κτλ,
1ον ειναι πολυ πιθανο να μην το κανω για πολυ κ 
2ον μπορει αν αγχωθω, να μου γινει εμμονη ιδεα κ ολο να εχω στο νου μου το φαϊ
 :Frown: 

απο αυτη την αποψη εμενα πχ με βολευει να πηγαινε σε διαιτολογο για να μου τα δινει ετοιμα κ να χει εκειν οτης ευθυνη σχεδιασμου :P
αλλα επειδη τις τελευταιες φορες που το επιχειρησα δε συμμορφωνομουν, μου το απαγορεψα κ αυτο :dork:
θα διαβασω τους πονουτς παντως...
μπορει να με ιντριγκαρει αν δοκιμασω κατι νεο :yes:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Κοίτα, αυτό με τους πόντους θα το κάνεις για κανα2 - 3 μέρες και μετά θα ξέρεις τα περισσότερα απέξω. Τα βασικά τουλάχιστον..!
Ένα ελαφρύ κόλλημα με την μέτρηση των πόντων θα το φας είναι η αλήθεια την πρώτη βδομάδα, μετα θα δεις ότι πέφτει η ζυγαριά και την 2η εβδομάδα θα είσαι πιο χαλαρή. Την Τρίτη εβδομάδα πλέον που θα έχεις αρχίσει να μαθαίνεις το σύστημα δεν θα σε νοιάζει τόσο πολύ τί θα φάς διότι το πρόγραμμα αυτό σου επιτρέπει να τρως τα πάντα άρα δεν θα σπαζοκεφαλιάζεσαι! Το μόνο που ενδεχομένως να σε ζορίσει λίγο είναι ότι θα θες αν φας κάτι "αμαρτωλό" και θα δεις ότι οι πόντοι του είναι αρκετοί και θα σκεφτείς αν πρέπει να τους χαραμίσεις εκεί ή σε κάποια άλλα περισσότερα πράγματα που θα σου δώσουν τους ίδιους ή και λιγότερους πόντους απο αυτό. 
Με τους διαιτολόγους το θέμα είναι το εξής: Από κάποια στιγμή και μετά το πρόγραμμα γίνεται ανιαρό. Ναι μεν σε κρατάνε σε ένα συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο και δεν ασχολείσαι καθόλου με το τί θα φας αλλά μόνο με το ότι πρέπει να το μαγειρέψεις, αλλά απο κάποια στιγμή και μετά βλέπεις ότι η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται και σε κουράζει. Το καλό με την διατροφή απο διαιτολόγο είναι ότι σου μαθαίνει ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΣ. Είναι προσωπικό θέμα αν μπορείς να το ακολουθήσεις και κυρίως αν αυτού του είδους διατροφή που σε βάζει να κάνεις μπορείς να την κρατήσεις και μετά. Έχω χάσει πολλά κιλά και σε διαιτολόγο αλλά δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να τα διατηρήσω. ΠΟΤΕ. Δεν λέω ότι φταίνε αλλά μάλλον εμένα δεν μου ταίριαζε ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος προσέγγισης της δίαιτας. 
Μια απόφαση είναι όλα. Απόφαση και θέληση!
Καλή επιτυχία με ότι αποφασίσεις να κάνεις! 
Σε φιλώ και ότι χρειαστείς εδώ είμαι!!!!!!!!! :bouncy:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!!!

asteraki, βλέπω συνεχίζεις κανονικά και δυναμικα! έτσι μπράβο! Προχώρα, ήδη είσαι στην τρίτη μέρα! 
Η μέρα μου χθες δεν ήταν καθόλου καλή διατροφικά, καθώς βρέθηκα ανάμεσα σε πειρασμούς, όπως σπιτική πίτσα και σπιτική σοκολατόπιτα. Δεν συνεχίζω, καταλαβαίνετε...
Βέβαια δεν έγιναν υπερκραιπάλες, αλλά ξέφυγα εντελώς.
Παρόλα αυτά, συνεχίζω σαν να μη συνέβη τίποτε. 
Μου πέρασε η ιδέα να κάνω reset και να ξεκινήσω από σήμερα, αλλά δεν θα υποκύψω. Είπα Τετάρτη και Τετάρτη θα ζυγίζομαι.

Το σημερινό πρωινό περιλάμβανε τα εξής:

2 φέτες ψωμι για τοστ
30 γρ. γκούντα
1 κ.γλ. μαργαρίνη λάιτ
1 κουτάκι χυμό χωρίς ζάχαρη

όλα αυτά 8,5 πόντοι
υπόλοιπο για σήμερα 21,5 πόντοι.

Δεν πρόκειται να γίνουν παρασπονδίες σήμερα, αυτό είναι βέβαιο. Θα το δούμε όμως και το βράδυ, στον απολογισμό της ημέρας.

asteraki, καλώς να δεχτείς τη φίλη σου και προσοχή. Όλα με μέτρο, αν και δεν έχεις ανάγκη. Όταν λες κάτι το εννοείς πραγματικά και είμαι σίγουρος ότι για μια ακόμη μέρα το πρόγραμμα θα το εφαρμόσεις κανονικότατα.
Πολλές καλημέρες και στα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που γράφουν εδώ!
Να έχουμε ένα τέλειο Σαββατοκύριακο και πάνω απ' όλα αισιοδοξία και θετική διάθεση!

Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## STARAKI_ed

ευχαριστώ fuxia kai zwhtsa! πάντως εμένα προσωπικά με μπερδεύει αυτό το σύστημα:lol: θα πάω με τις θερμίδες....με βολεύουν πιο πολύ:bigsmile::spin:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

Τι κάνετε; όλα καλά;
Επιτέλους βγήκε λίγο ο ήλιος και αυτό ανεβάζει τη διάθεση!
Καλά πήγε η χθεσινή μέρα, καλά ξεκίνησε και η σημερινή.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με ζαμπόν και γκούντα
1 κουτάκι χυμός χωρίς ζάχαρη
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## p_k

Συνεχίζουμε με το μεσημεριανό:

1 πιάτο μακαρόνια μαγειρεμένα με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
Λίγο κέτσαπ και 45 γρ. τριμμένη φέτα
Ντοματοσαλάτα με 1 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
Καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ με 1 κ. γλ. ζάχαρη (κοφτό) και λίγο γάλα

----------


## Ifiyenia

Χαιρετώ όλη την παρέα, διαβάζω κάμποσο καιρό το φόρουμ και τελικά σήμερα είπα να πω ένα γεια και να σας γράψω τα νέα μου.
Φυσικά κι εγώ στον αγώνα μαζί σας, και γενικά στον αγώνα για το ιδανικό βάρος εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.
Δεν υπήρξα παχύσαρκο παιδί (αντίθετα ήμουν λιπόσαρκο και λιγόφαγο), ούτε παχύσαρκη έφηβη.
Αυτό βέβαια δεν με εμπόδιζε να κάνω εξωφρενικές "δίαιτες" στην εφηβεία μου, για να χάσω τα 3-4 ανύπαρκτα κιλά (Να είσαι 44 κιλά και να λιμοκτονείς για να πας στα 40, γιατί ο τάδε ωραίος του σχολείου δεν σε πρόσεξε στο πάρτι, lol).
Τέλος πάντων, κιλά στη ζωή μου άρχισα να βάζω από τα 22 μου και μετά.
Για μια διετία, από τα 20-22, πέρασα μια φάση που σήμερα θα την χαρακτήριζα νευρική ανορεξία, αχ Χριστέ μου, ήταν από τις πιο δύσκολες περιόδους της ζωής μου... 
Ένα σοβαρό τροχαίο ατύχημα δικό μου που μου άλλαξε τη ζωή και με πήγε για ένα χρόνο σχεδόν πίσω σε όλες μου τις καθημερινές δραστηριότητες, και ο θάνατος του κοντινότερού μου προσώπου σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα... Έτσι ξεκίνησαν όλα. Με πήρε από κάτω...
Δυο χρόνια μετά, η νευρική ανορεξία έδωσε τη θέση της σε κρίσεις βουλιμίας.
Όντας μικροκαμωμένη και σχεδόν όλη μου τη ζωή λεπτή, όταν κάποια στιγμή "συνήλθα" κάπως ψυχολογικά, μου κακοφάνηκε πολύ η καινούρια εικόνα του εαυτού μου.. δεν μπορούσα να με συνηθίσω, ούτε να νιώσω καλά μες το πετσί μου.
Κι εκεί άρχισε ο "αγώνας μου" ενάντια στα παραπανίσια κιλά, που κράτησε σχεδόν όλη μου την υπόλοιπη ζωή, με διαλείμματα εξαιρέσεων, για παράδειγμα κάποια χρόνια που ήμουν στα φυσιολογικά μου κιλά, κάποια χρόνια που υπήρξα λεπτή, και τα υπόλοιπα είτε παχουλή, είτε παχύσαρκη, είτε υπέρβαρη, με δίαιτες που άρχιζαν, τελείωναν πριν καλά καλά αρχίσουν, ή συνέχιζαν για κάποιους μήνες, με απογοητεύσεις άλλοτε, άλλοτε με επιτυχίες και ανεβασμένο ηθικό, αρκετές φορές με στόχους που είχαν επιτευχθεί και άλλες που δεν είχα καταφέρει το παραμικρό παρά μόνο να φορτωθώ με βάρος ακόμη περισσότερο από όσο όταν είχα ξεκινήσει...
Σ' αυτό όλο το διάστημα, κάμποσα εώς αρκετά χρήματα "πεταμένα" σε διαιτολόγους, κέντρα αδυνατίσματος και "ευεξίας" -τρομάρα τους- και όλα τα γνωστά...
Και να φανταστείτε πως μέχρι τα είκοσί μου, η μέρα μου κυλούσε μέσα στο γυμναστήριο (τρεις ώρες καθημερινά), κι ήμουν εγώ που μαζί με τον υπεύθυνο βγάζαμε τις διατροφές για τα παιδιά που ερχόντουσαν και ήθελαν πρόγραμμα διατροφής.

Θα πουν τώρα ίσως κάποιοι, και γιατί καλό μου, αφού ήξερες και ξέρεις τι διάτανο πρέπει να φας, δεν τα εφαρμόζεις στην πράξη παρά κάθεσαι εδώ και μας πρήζεις; 
Καλά τα λένε ίσως όσοι έχουν αυτή την απορία (απορία που συχνά πυκνά εκφράζουν και οι γύρω μου, και όσοι άσχετοι θα έλεγα εγώ, δεν αντιμετώπισαν ποτέ πρόβλημα με το βάρος τους που να συνοδεύεται κι απ' όλον τον φαύλο κύκλο του παίρνω, χάνω, απογοητεύομαι, και που δεν ξέρουν τι σημαίνει ψυχολογικός παράγοντας).
Για να μην μακρηγορώ, η απάντηση είναι απλή.

Έχω την γνώση, έχω και το πρόβλημα. Κι ένας αλκοολικός γνωρίζει πως το αλκοόλ τον καταστρέφει, αλλά έχοντας το πρόβλημα, όντας αλκοολικός δηλαδή, πίνει.

Θέλω να τονίσω εδώ και να ξεκαθαρίσω πως μιλώ μόνο για τον εαυτό μου.
Για μένα, τα κιλά μου σχετίζονται με ψυχολογικά θέματα πάντα, κάτι που έχει αποδειχτεί όλη μου τη ζωή και το έχω αποδεχτεί τώρα πια κι εγώ.

Είναι εύκολο να πέσεις στην παγίδα, είναι εύκολο να "τιμωρείς" έτσι τον εαυτό σου, εύκολο να βρίσκεις παρηγοριά στη μοναξιά, στη θλίψη, στα όσα δεν αντέχεις, ω ναι είναι εύκολο κι ύστερα σου τρώει την ψυχή..
Δύσκολο είναι ν' αγαπήσεις τον εαυτό σου, δύσκολο είναι να τον συγχωρήσεις κι έτσι να συγχωρήσεις και τους άλλους, δύσκολο είναι να παλεύεις μόνος χωρίς άνθρωπο να του πεις αυτά που σου συμβαίνουν, αυτό είναι το δύσκολο.

Σ' αυτό το δύσκολο μονοπάτι βαδίζω καθημερινά, κι έχω κάνει προόδους. Έστω συνειδητοποίησης.

Ξέρω πως μακρηγόρησα τελικά, ζητώ συγνώμη απ' όλους, αλλά ήταν σαν μια βαλβίδα εκτόνωσης.. άνοιξε μοναχή της και ... και τόση ώρα γράφω χωρίς καν να έχω τσεκάρει αν βγάζουν νόημα και λογική τα όσα έγραψα...
Όμως μου έκανε καλό και σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την υπομονή σας και την παρέα σας.

Και για να φτάσω και στα πιο καθ' ημάς, είμαι ξανά στο πρόγραμμα των WW, το έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν, πολλά χρόνια πίσω με εντελώς διαφορετικό τρόπο (δεν υπήρχαν πόντοι τότε), αλλά ήταν η πιο ισορροπημένη διατροφή που έχω κάνει στη ζωή μου και η πιο αποτελεσματική προσπάθεια απώλειας κιλών.
Τότε στους πέντε περίπου μήνες είχα χάσει 13 κιλά και ήμουν απόλυτα ικανοποιημένη.

Διαβάζοντας σχεδόν τις περισσότερες σελίδες αυτού του θέματος (όχι όλες ομολογώ!), είδα πως το τότε πρόγραμμα που έκανα εγώ, θα μπορούσε να χρησιμεύσει ώς ένας πολύ καλός οδηγός-τυφλοσούρτης, για το τι να τρώει κανείς καθημερινά, ούτως ώστε να βρίσκεται σε ένα όσο πιο ισορροπημένο πλαίσιο διατροφής γίνεται.
Ορίστε λοιπόν οι *ημερήσιες* μερίδες που ακολουθούσαμε τότε:

Φρούτα: 3-4
Σαλάτες/Χορταρικά: 2 τουλάχιστον 
Γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα: 2
Ψωμί:2
Λίπη:3
Πρωτεΐνες: 5

Στα φρούτα η μερίδα ήταν ένα μέτριο φρούτο, ή δύο όταν τα φρούτα ήταν μικρά (πχ μανταρίνι), ή 10 ρόγες σε σταφύλι κοκ
Στις σαλάτες και χορταρικά η μερίδα ήταν 2 κούπες του τσαγιού αλλά η δική μου αρχηγός ομάδας με είχε συμβουλεύσει να τα βάλω στο απεριόριστο ως μερίδα κι αυτό είχα κάνει.
Στο ψωμί η μερίδα ήταν 30 γρ.
Στα λίπη η μερίδα ήταν 1 κ. γλυκού
Στις πρωτεΐνες η μερίδα ήταν 30 γρ. εκτός ψαριού όπου η μερίδα ήταν 60 γρ. και το 1 αυγό ισοδυναμούσε με μία μερίδα.

Πώς σας φαίνεται;

Εγώ αποφάσισα και ξεκίνησα εδώ και μία εβδομάδα την διατροφή των WW βασισμένη πάνω στα όσα ήξερα από παλιά και στα όσα διάβασα και έμαθα για τους πόντους τώρα.
Οι ημερήσιοι πόντοι μου είναι 20-22.
Ξεκίνησα το περασμένο Σάββατο.
Με εξαίρεση την Παρασκευή όπου ήμουν σε δείπνο και ξεπέρασα τους πόντους μου *είχα φροντίσει να μαζέψω πόντους μέσα στην εβδομάδα*, τα πήγα αρκετά καλά.
Το χτεσινό ζύγισμα έδειξε απώλεια 1,500 γρ.
Ενάμισι κιλό για πρώτη εβδομάδα είναι μια χαρά.

Η μόνη μου απορία είναι ότι βρήκα ψάχνοντας για τους πόντους και εδώ στο φόρουμ αλλά και σε άλλα μέρη στο δίκτυο (τόσο ελληνικά sites, blogs, forums όσο και ξένα), μεγάλες διαφορές και αποκλείσεις στους πόντους των τροφίμων.

Θα αναφέρω μόνο ένα παράδειγμα:
Μουσακάς 13 πόντους, 18 πόντους, 22 πόντους.

Τι μπορεί να ισχύει;

Σας χαιρετώ όλους για την ώρα και χαίρομαι που σας "συνάντησα". :Wink: 
Καλή συνέχεια.

Ιφιγένεια.

----------


## p_k

Ιφιγένεια καλησπέρα και καλωσήρθες στην παρέα μας!
Καλά έκανες και έβγαλες προς τα έξω τις σκέψεις σου και όλα αυτά που σε απασχολούσαν ή και σε απασχολούν ακόμη.
Πράγματι, μόνο όποιος αντιμετωπίζει θέμα με το βάρος του μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποια πράγματα.
Το θετικό είναι ότι πήρες την απόφαση να ξεκινήσεις.
Καλη επιτυχία λοιπόν!
Και εγώ είχα εφαρμόσει το πρόγραμμα των WW που προανέφερες (με τις ανταλλαγές). Ήταν καλό, αλλά οι πόντοι σου παρέχουν την ευελιξία που χρειάζεται για να μη στερείσαι αγαπημένες γεύσεις και τροφές.
Είναι γεγονός ότι το πιο ισορροπημένο πρόγραμμα είναι των WW, ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για υγιεινή διατροφή. Τα πάντα σε ισορροπία.
Όσον αφορά το μουσακά, εγώ τον ξέρω στους 13 πόντους με τηγανιτές μελιτζάνες και στους 8 με ψητές. 
Και πάλι ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!

----------


## Nefeli-

λείπει μια γάτα χορεύουν τα υπόλοιπα γατόνια! μπράβο σας! με αφήσατε εδώ μόνη μου και τώρα στήσατε εδώ παρεάκι και παρτάκι και απ'όλα κι ούτε μια πρόσκληση! μάλιστα... 
πολύ καλά! πάρα πολύ καλά!
ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά! εγώ χαλάρωσα λίγο αλλά από αύριο πάμε πάλι!

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Καλημέρα και απο μένα!
> Μετά απο ένα μακρύ διάστημα αποχής απο κάθε είδους διατροφή - δίαιτα, επανέρχομαι με πρώτο στόχο τα -8 κιλά. Ξεκινάμε δυναμικά λοιπόν απο σήμερα και ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά απο εδώ και στο εξής. Είναι σημαντικό να πάρεις την απόφαση και πιο δύσκολο να την υλοποιήσεις αλλά τί στο καλό.... Ο δρόμος προς τη νίκη μετράει πάντα και όχι αυτή καθαυτή... Έτσι λοιπόν, αφού πήρα την απόφαση είμαι έτοιμη να την φέρω εις πέρας μέχρι το τέλος! 
> 
> Σύμμαχος για μια ακόμη φορά ο Π-Κ που πάντα αποτελεί το φωτεινό παράδειγμα θέλησης και αποφασιστικότητας! Με βοήθησες πολύ φίλε μου να καταλάβω ότι όλα είναι μια ιδέα, μια απόφαση! Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!! 
> 
> Αισθάνομαι ήδη νικήτρια παρόλο που δεν έχω χάσει ακόμη ούτε μισό γραμμάριο!!! :spin: :P
> Με δεδομένο ότι έχω καταφέρει πολύ περισσότερα και σπουδαιότερα πράγματα στη ζωή μου απο το να χάσω μερικά κιλά και έχοντας ως παράδειγμα άτομα απο το περιβάλλον μου που κατάφεραν να χάσουν πάνω απο 20 κιλά μέσα σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα και να τα διατηρούν μέχρι τώρα, ξεκινάω το δικό μου δρόμο προς την κορυφή! Θέλω να χάσω κάποια κιλά για αρχή, δεν με νοιάζει μέχρι πότε (το ιδανικότερο θα ήταν να χάνω 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα αλλά και το μισό δεν με χαλάει), να μαζέψω κάποια χρήματα και να κάνω ένα δώρο στον εαυτό μου (μάλλον ρούχα και ένα ζευγάρι παπούτσια), να κοιτάω τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέπτη και να βλέπω τη Χρύσα όπως θέλω αλλά έχω ξεχάσει! Επιπλέον, έτσι όπως το σκέφτομαι, έχει γίνει το φαγητό ο καλύτερός μου φίλος... Στις χαρές, τσουπ ένα γλυκάκι, στις στεναχώριες τσούπ τα σουβλάκια (ναι ναι, με βοηθάει το τζατζίκι να πνίξω τον πόνο μου!! (:shocked2::spin), στις έντονες στιγμές άγχους και στρες (και πιστέψτε με είναι πολλές έχοντας αλλάξει πόλη και συνήθειες...) τσουπ ο καφές με ένα τόνο ζάχαρη και κρέμα γάλακτος, τις ώρες χαλάρωσης τσουπ ένα ρόφημα σοκολάτας με μπόλικη δόση σοκολάτας σκόνη και έξτρα ζάχαρη! Δηλαδή, αν τα βάλω κάτι ψάχνω αφορμές να κάνω επιδρομές και τσιμπολογήματα με κάθε ψυχολογική μετάπτωση! Συνειδητοποίησα ότι το φαγητό αποτελεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό (όχι αποκλειστικά) την ασπιρίνη της ψυχής μου.... Δεν θα βγάλω όμως την ουρά μου απέξω και θα τα ρίξω όλα εκεί... Σίγουρα είμαι και εγώ λιχούδα (σε μεγάλο βαθμό) και λίιιιιιιιιιγο γουρουνίτσα! Εκεί είναι που αναρωτιέμαι πώς καταφέρνουν οι άνθρωποι που έχουν χάσει πολλά κιλά να τα διατηρούν... Αν όντως το φαγητό είναι στενά συνδεδεμένο με την ψυχολογική μας διάθεση τότε με μαθηματική ακρίβεια όλα αυτά τα χαμένα κιλά θα έρχονταν πίσω.. ΑΡΑ, είναι θέμα προσωπικό και έχει σχέση με τη θέληση, την υπομονή, την δύναμη του καθενός μας. Θα μου πείτε τώρα, μα τί μας λέει ο αμπελοφιλόσοφος...
> 
> ...


Ωραιο ποστ ΑΣΤΕΡΑΚΙ.Μια απορια:Ο Π-Κ γραφει σε αυτο το φορουμ;

----------


## p_k

lessing, εμένα εννοεί λέγοντας Π-Κ! Σήμερα πάντως, αν και ξεκίνησα καλά, το βράδυ πάλι ξέφυγα...
Δεν πτοούμαι όμως.
Αύριο είναι μια καινούρια μέρα!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

κουραγιο πκ
η πικρη πειρα, μας εχει δειξει οτι η μονη λαθος αποφαση ειναι το ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΙΤΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ.
ολες οι αλλες εναλλακτικες , καπου θα μας οδηγησουν, αν οχι στο τελειο αποτελεσμα, εστω σε ενα ανεκτο...

----------


## Ifiyenia

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Ιφιγένεια καλησπέρα και καλωσήρθες στην παρέα μας!
> Καλά έκανες και έβγαλες προς τα έξω τις σκέψεις σου και όλα αυτά που σε απασχολούσαν ή και σε απασχολούν ακόμη.
> Πράγματι, μόνο όποιος αντιμετωπίζει θέμα με το βάρος του μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποια πράγματα.
> Το θετικό είναι ότι πήρες την απόφαση να ξεκινήσεις.
> Καλη επιτυχία λοιπόν!
> Και εγώ είχα εφαρμόσει το πρόγραμμα των WW που προανέφερες (με τις ανταλλαγές). Ήταν καλό, αλλά οι πόντοι σου παρέχουν την ευελιξία που χρειάζεται για να μη στερείσαι αγαπημένες γεύσεις και τροφές.
> Είναι γεγονός ότι το πιο ισορροπημένο πρόγραμμα είναι των WW, ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για υγιεινή διατροφή. Τα πάντα σε ισορροπία.
> Όσον αφορά το μουσακά, εγώ τον ξέρω στους 13 πόντους με τηγανιτές μελιτζάνες και στους 8 με ψητές. 
> Και πάλι ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!


Σ' ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα p_k!
Σ' ευχαριστώ και για την επιβεβαίωση για τον μουσακά, αν και συνεχίζουν να μου φαίνονται πολύ λίγοι οι πόντοι του... Τι να πω.. θα το ψάξω λίγο ακόμη...

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> κουραγιο πκ
> η πικρη πειρα, μας εχει δειξει οτι η μονη λαθος αποφαση ειναι το ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΙΤΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ.
> ολες οι αλλες εναλλακτικες , καπου θα μας οδηγησουν, αν οχι στο τελειο αποτελεσμα, εστω σε ενα ανεκτο...


Καλημέρα!
Χαίρομαι που τα ξαναλέμε 2sweet2b4go10! Τι κάνεις;
Δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή περίπτωση παραίτησης από την προσπάθεια, αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.
Πριν 3 χρόνια, εφαρμόζοντας το πρόγραμμα, έφτασα στα 79 κιλά.
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τέλειο, αυτά είναι τα κιλά που μου ταιριάζουν, άντε 80-81. Εγώ όμως λέω 79 διότι εκεί νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα.
Το ότι θα πάω εκεί είναι επίσης δεδομένο και δεν το λέω εγωιστικά. Ξέρω καλά τον εαυτό μου και θα βρω τον τρόπο να ξεπεραστεί η κρίση του "ξεκινάω καλά τη μέρα και όλα γκρεμίζονται το βράδυ".
Αύριο λοιπόν νέο ξεκίνημα, reset ρε παιδί μου.
Η Τρίτη εξάλλου είναι και η μέρα που ζυγιζόμουν προ τριετίας, όταν όλα πήγαιναν καλά. 
Όλα από την αρχή. Όλα.
Κάτι μου λέει ότι αυτήν τη φορά θα πάω καλά.
Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους.

ΥΓ 1: asteraki πού χάθηκες;
ΥΓ 2: Και όμως, τόσους πόντους έχει ο μουσακάς. Δεν είναι και λίγοι!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα καλημέρα!
Χαίρομαι που η παρέα μας μεγαλώνει και πάλι, χαίρομαι που είμαστε ακόμη περισσότεροι στην προσπάθεια! Πάντα 2 (ή και περισσότεροι) είναι καλύτεροι απο 1!!!
Το σβκ πέρασε σχετικά ομαλά, ήρθε μια φίλη μου απο την "πατρίδα" και περάσαμε υπέροχα με λίγο φαγητό και πολύ κέφι! Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν και ξέφυγα 4-5 πόντους παραπάνω έδειξα χαρακτήρα και δεν γουρούνιασα όπως θα έκανα υπο διαφορετικές συνθήκες! 
Π-Κ, είσαι δυνατός και σταθερός όλα θα πάνε καλά είμαι σίγουρη. Απλώς καταλαβαίνω ότι έχεις κουραστεί λίγο αλλά μην ανησυχείς θα τους βρείς τους ρυθμούς σου! Θα πρότεινα για αρχή να "διώξεις" απο το σπίτι τα τρόφιμα εκείνα στα οποία έχεις αδυναμία κατά τις απογευματινές ώρες! Πάρε κάτι άλλο, με λιγότερους πόντους και περισσότερες φυτικές ίνες που θα σε καλύψει χωρίς να σε κάνει να νιώθεις τόσες τύψεις. Επειδή έχω καταλάβει ότι το πρόβλημα επικεντρώνεται κατά τις βραδυνές ώρες που όλοι χαλαρώνουμε μετά απο μια κουραστική μέρα στη δουλειά και ξεφεύγουμε λίγο απο το στρές της ημέρας, καλό είναι η κατανομή των πόντων να γίνεται έτσι, ώστε να έχεις περισσότερους για το απόγευμα - βράδυ. 
Είμαι σίγουρη για σένα γιατί εσύ ήσουν η έμπνευση για πολλούς απο το τόπικ αυτό. Παράδειγμα θέλησης, αυτοκυριαρχίας και "αυστηρότητας". Θα τα καταφέρεις, δν σε φοβάμαι! 
Με τη σειρά μου να καλωσορίσω και εγω την Ιφιγένεια και να της ευχηθώ καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια. Έχω μια διαίσθηση ότι θα πάς καλά και θα φτάσεις στον στόχο σου ομαλά και ξεκούραστα! Ο μουσακάς τόσους πόντους έχει, όσους λέει ο Π-Κ, αλλά για σιγουριά καλό θα είναι να υπολογίσεις ξεχωριστά τους πόντους για κάθε υλικό και να διαιρέσεις κατόπιν ανάλογα με το πόσες μερίδες βγαίνει το ταψί. Έτσι θα ξέρεις πόσους πόντους έχει ο μουσακάς που φτιάχνεις!!!! Για τον έτοιμο, σε εστιατόριο, καλό είναι για σιγουριά να υπολογίζεις 2-3 πόντους παραπάνω. Βέβαια εδω που τα λέμε Ιφιγένεια, 1 πόντος πάνω 1 κάτω, δεν εγινε και τίποτα! Μην σε ανησυχεί τόσο πολύ!
Lessing, χαίρομαι που βρήκες καλό το πόστ μου διοτι πραγματικά είναι η δική μου αλήθεια και οι σκέψεις που με έκαναν πιο δυνατή απο ποτέ! Ελπίζω να πηγαίνουν και για σένα όλα καλά με όποια διατροφή και αν κάνεις!
Σήμερα φιλαράκια μου νιώθω λίγο περίεργα.... Είμαι κακόκεφη και εκνευρισμένη. Βλέπω ότι κάθε μέρα που περνάει οι "άρχοντες", οι κλέφτες του συτήματος και της ζωής των Ελλήνων οδηγούν τη χώρα ακόμη πιο βαθειά μέσα στο σκοτάδι. Αυτοί που έφαγαν τα λεφτά μ α ς ξαφνικά παρουσιάζονται ως σωτήρες μας, ως υπουργοί αποφασισμένοι και έτοιμοι να θυσιάσουν τη δημοτικότητά τους για να μας βάλουν σε μια "τάξη", αυξάνοντας το κόστος ζωής κατακόρυφα μειώνοντας τους μισθούς, οδηγώντας εμας τους νέους σε ανεργία και απελπισία χωρίς βέβαια αυτοί να θυσιάζουν ΔΕΚΑΡΑ ΤΣΑΚΙΣΤΗ απο τη δική τους τσέπη που ως δια μαγείας παραμένει γεμάτη και φουσκωμένη με ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ λεφτά. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο ακόμη θα αντέξουμε. Πόσο ακόμη υπομονή να κάνω βλέποντας ότι το μέλλον μου πλέον το ορίζουν ένα μάτσο τσιφλικάδες που σκοπό της ζωής τους έχουν να ζουν καλά πατώντας πάνω στους άλλους. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ πόσο ακόμη θα αντέξω την αγωνία που μου δημιουργούν οι σκέψεις ότι μπορεί να μην καταφέρω να κάνω μια οικογένεια γιατί δεν θα έχω να την συντηρήσω. Δεν μπορώ να αντέξω το γεγονός ότι το πτυχίο μου πλέον δεν έχει καμία αξία... ενω αντίστοιχα άλλοι επειδή έχουν ως πτυχίο - κορνίζα τη συγγένεια με έναν πολιτικό αυτή τη στιγμή έχουν εξασφαλίσει μια ζωή χαρισάμενη! 
Όλα αυτά σκέφτομαι και τσαντίζομαι ειλικρινά, απογοητεύομαι και σιχαίνομαι...
Τέλοσπάντων, ας επικεντρωθώ στον προσωπικό μου αγώνα αυτή τη στιμή ο οποίος θα με κάνει να γεμίσω λιγάκι με ικανοποίηση και χαρά!
Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά και θα τα πούμε σύντομα!
xxx:bouncing:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα στους ανύπαρκτους φανταστικούς μου φίλους ! ! !

----------


## asteraki_ed

και μεις οι υπαρκτοι δεν εχουμε καλημερα?????????????????????? :roll::shocked2::roll:
ολα καλα? χαθηκαμε λιγακι ειναι η αληθεια αλλα σημειο αναφορας για ολους μας ειναι αυτο το τοπικ νομιζω!!!
Σε φιλω να εισαι καλα!!!!!!:love:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Λοιπόν, έχουμε τα εξής μέχρι τώρα:

Δημητριακά με γάλα το πρωί: 4π
Ενα κουλούρι με ζαμπόν και κασέρι: 6π(?)
Φραπέ με 4κ.γ ζάχαρη και 3κ.γ κρέμα γάλακτος (ω ναι, ντρέπομαι πολύ γι'αυτό αλλά...) 1π(?)

Σύνολο 11π αν υπολόγισα σωστά....
Υπόλοιπο 21-11=10π
Δεν ξέρω αν θα χρεώσω τους πόντους που κατανάλωσα επιπλέον μέσα στη βδομάδα γιατί περιμένω την κυρία ΧΧΧΧ και με έχουν πιάσει κάτι κρίσεις για γλυκά και φαγητό! Οπότε λέω να τρώω κανονικά γιατί αν στερηθώ τώρα κάτι θα μου βγει αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα!
Μα πού είστε όλοι σήμερα???????
Φιλάκια!

----------


## p_k

Λοιπόν...
Τα κουλούρια αυτού του είδους δεν είναι νομίζω κουλούρια, αλλά φτιάχνονται με φύλλο, οπότε πλησιάζουν στο να θεωρούνται τυροπιτοειδή. Τουτέστιν... άστα.
Είναι προτιμότερο να φας κουλούρι κανονικό και χώρια το τυρί και το ζαμπόν, οπότε θα μπορέσεις να τα υπολογίσεις. 6 πόντοι πάντως για το συγκεκριμένο μου φαίνονται λίγοι. 
Για τον καφέ τι να πω; 4 κ.γλ. ζάχαρη και κρέμα γάλακτος!
Μέχρι 3 κοφτά κουταλάκια ζάχαρη την ημέρα δεν τα υπολογίζουμε. Μετά από αυτά, καθένα μετράει για μισό πόντο.
Από αύριο βάζε για μια βδομάδα 2 κουταλάκια και την επόμενη 1, ώστε να μην σου έρθει απότομα. Είναι ΠΟΛΛΕΣ 4 ΚΟΥΤΑΛΙΕΣ. (Ποιος μιλάει τώρα, εγώ που τσάκισα ΤΑ γλυκά τον τελευταίο καιρό!).
Όπως και να έχει φάε κανονικά το βραδινό, όσους πόντους δηλαδή σου μένουν. Από προσωπική εμπειρία μπορώ να πω ότι τα σφολιατο-τυροπιτοειδή των φούρνων είναι μεγάλο μπέρδεμα.

----------


## Nefeli-

!!! τι λέτε;

----------


## asteraki_ed

τι λεμε?:smilegrin:?  :Embarrassment: 
Π-Κ, το κουλουρι αυτο ειχε τη ζυμη του κουλουριου θεσσαλονικης και μεσα κασερι και 1 ισως και λίγο παραπανω ζαμπον! Γι'αυτο το υπολογισα ετσι. εεεεεεεε??????? Σημερα αμαρτησα αλλα το ευχαριστηθηκα! Κοιτα, τον πινω σκετο τον καφε αλλα μου εχει κολλησει τις τελευταιες εβδομαδες η ζαχαρη και η κρεμα γαλακτος! Αφου σου εχω εξηγησει!!!!!!!!
Εσυ τι εκανες τελικα σημερα? Αναμενω τηλ, μην το ξεχνας! Αν προλαβω θα παρω πρωτη
Φιλια σε ολουςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## p_k

Σήμερα δεν έκανα τίποτε.
Όπως έγραψα το πρωί, αύριο θα ζυγιστώ και ξεκινάω πλέον κάθε Τρίτη. Οριστικά και αμετάκλητα.  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Έτοιμος για τη νέα αρχή, αύριο πρωί.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενθάρρυνση και τα καλά λόγια.
Τώρα, αυτό που μένει είναι να γίνει πράξη η θέλησή μου να φτάσω στο στόχο, στα 79 κιλά.
Συγνώμη αν τελευταία έχω γίνει κουραστικός, και ο ίδιος έχω κουραστεί με τον εαυτό μου και τις αναβολές. 
Δεν παίρνει όμως άλλο!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!
Τα λέμε σε λίγες ώρες...

----------


## asteraki_ed

Kαλημέρα σε όλους!!!!!
Πολύ κρύο σήμερα μπρρρρρρρρρρρρρ!!!!!!!! Τί κάνετε???? :smug:
:bouncy:
Η μέρα ξεκίνησε με ένα κουλούρι Θεσ/κης και μισό ποτήρι γάλα. Ο καφές (σκέτος σήμερα!) είναι απαραίτητος! Για το μεσημέρι πήρα ένα γιαουρτάκι με ροδάκινο ώστε να φάω κανονικό φαγητό το απόγευμα που φτάνω σπίτι! Χθες, αμάρτησα τρώγοντας ένα τρίγωνο πανοράματος το οποίο ήταν superrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
Απο φαγητό μακαρόνια με κιμά. Οι πόντοι μου χθες υπολογίζω ότι έφτασαν τους 22 ίσως και 23. Σημασία έχει ότι νιώθω λιγότερο πρησμένη σήμερα και έχω καλύτερη διάθεση. Ίσως με βοηθάει το γεγονός ότι ξεκίνησα να τρώω ελαφρύ γεύμα πριν πέσω για ύπνο. Γενικά νιώθω πιο δυνατή και πιο αποφασισμένη να κάνω πράγματα για μένα. Νιώθω τόοοοοοσο πολύ καλύτερα όταν γράφω εδώ και μιλάω μαζί σας. Παίρνω δύναμη να συνεχίσω!
Π-Κ, πάμε γερά με τσαμπουκά αυτή τη φορά!!!! Περιμένουμε νέα απο την πρώτη μέρα ζυγίσματος και γενικά απο την πορεία σου!
Που είστε όλοι όμως βρε παιδιά?? 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά, τα λέμε σε λίγο!!! :bouncy: :Smile: :yes::smirk:

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα σας ανύπαρκτοι φανταστικοί μου φίλοι και αστεράκι! 
σήμερα είναι μια όμορφη χειμωνιάτικη μέρα! Τι κι αν όλα πάνε στραβά; πάρε μια ανάσα και πιες μια γουλιά ζεστό καφέ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα! Έχω αρκετό καιρό να σας γράψω, όμως διαβάζω. Βλέπω την αγωνία και την προσπάθεια που καταβάλουμε όλοι μας. Μην απογοητεύεστε. Αν υπάρχει η θέληση όλα μπορούν να γίνουν! :wink2:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Νεφέλη καλημέρα!!!!!!!Όλα καλά? Εδώ έβγαλε μόλις έναν ήλιο..... που άνετα παθαίνεις ηλίαση αν κάτσεις πάνω απο 30 λεπτά να σε χτυπάει! Τί καιρός και αυτός... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω!

Γεια σου Μαρία!!!!
Φυσικά και όλα γίνονται, θέμα χρόνου είναι μόνο και θέλησης όπως είπες! Λοιπόν, σκέφτηκα να ξεκινήσω γυμναστική. Βέβαια, επειδή είμαι η κλασική περίπτωση ανθρώπου που όταν του λες για γυμναστική βγάζει σπυράκια, λέω να κάνω κάτι πιο διασκεδαστικό. Να γραφτώ πιλάτες ή γιόγκα... Η γιόγκα θα με βοηθήσει στην αυτοσυγκέντρωση και στην συγκρότηση σκέψης ενώ παράλληλα θα γυμνάσει και το θεϊκό υπέροχο κορμί μου :smilegrin: :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled::lol: ενώ με πιλάτες θα κάνω καθαρά εκγύμναση σώματος (αν δεν είμαι σωστή συγγνώμη αλλά δεν τα κατέχω τόσο καλά όσα αφορούν στην γυμναστική...). Απ'όσο γνωρίζω το κόστος για γιόγκα είναι σχεδόν απαγορευτικό (?) και δεν ξέρω καν αν έχει κάποιο καλό κέντρο στη Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ για πιλάτες βρήκα ένα γυμναστήριο κάπου στο κέντρο που το πρόβλημα βεβαίως βεβαίως είναι το παρκάρισμα. Να πάρω ποδήλατο δεν παίζει γιατί δεν αντέχει η τσέπη μου αυτή τη στιγμή να κάνω τόσα πολλά πράγματα οπότε τί να κάνω?? ποιο είναι καλύτερο απο τα 2?  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:
Θέλω κάτι που θα με βοηθήσει κυρίως πνευματικοψυχολογικά.... χμμμμμ, βοήθεια κανείς?

Λοιπόν, όσον αφορά στη διατροφή έχουμε: γάλα: 1,5π (ήταν μισό ποτήρι 1,5%)
κουλούρι Θεσ/κης 3π 
Αργότερα θα φάω το γιαουρτάκι μου με φρούτα (ροδάκινο) 3π (νομίζω δεν είναι με χαμηλά λιπαρά αλλα αυτό που βοηθά στο έντερο, δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα.

Δηλαδή μέχρι τις 5.30 θα έχω φάει 7,5π και θα μου μείνουν άλλοι 13π περίπου για κατανάλωση το βράδυ.
Δεν έχω προλάβει να μαγειρέψω και δεν έχω ιδέα τί θα φτιάξω. Μάλλον καμιά ομελέτα.... Είδωμεν!!! :bouncing: 

Αυτά........... Φιλάκιαααααααα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!

Το καλό ξεκίνημα έγινε σήμερα.
Το πρωί ζυγίστηκα: 91,2 κιλά.
Η μέρα κύλησε αρκετά σωστά διατροφικά, η αυριανή ελπίζω να είναι ολόσωστη.
Καλή συνέχεια σε ό,τι κι αν κάνετε!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας γεια σας!
Όλα καλά?
Καλή αρχή και επισήμως λοιπόν Π-Κ, όλα θα πάνε καλά πιστεύω! 
Για μένα η κατάσταση παραμένει σταθερή σε επίπεδο διατροφής και ελπίζω να δω μια μικρή διαφορά στη ζυγαριά αύριο. Όσο μικρή και αν είναι σίγουρα δεν θα είναι αμελητέα! Εν αναμονή λοιπόν της αυριανής μέρας! Σήμερα δεν πρόλαβα να φάω πρωινό, μόλις πήρα μια ανάσα απο τη δουλειά και μπήκα να γράψω αλλά και να διαβάσω τα νέα ποστ! Λέω να φάω μια νόστιμη και ζουμερή μπριζόλα όταν επιστρέψω σπίτι με λίγο ρύζι. Σήμερα θα είμαι λίγο εγκρατής ως προς τους πόντους ώστε να ισοβαθμίσω (ή έστω να μειώσω) τη διαφορά των άλλων ημερών (νομίζω ότι συνολικά χρωστάω γύρω στους 10 πόντους). Ότι γίνει λοιπόν... Είδωμεν! Έχω μια διαίσθηση πάντως ότι γύρω στα 800 γρ θα τα έχω χάσει τί στο καλό!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά και θα τα πούμε σε λίγο! Δεν βλέπω κινητικότητα όμως και αγχώνομαι! Πού είστε όλοι σας???????  :Embarrassment:  :Smile: :dork::bigsmile:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα και από μένα!
ʼργησα να γράψω σήμερα, λόγω κάποιων υποχρεώσεων...
asteraki, είμαι απολύτως βέβαιος ότι αύριο η ζυγαριά θα δείξει σημαντική απώλεια, να μου το θυμηθείς.
Συγχαρητήρια που ολοκλήρωσες μια πολύ σωστή διατροφικά εβδομάδα και κυρίως διότι μετά από μια παρατεταμένη περίοδο εκτός προγράμματος ξαναμπήκες με τον καλύτερο τρόπο!
Έτσι είναι όλα τα πράγματα στη ζωή. Λίγη θέληση, λίγη αυτοπεποίθηση και όλα γίνονται!
Θα περιμένω λοιπόν να δω τι θα δείξει η ζυγαριά σου!
Η δική μου μέρα κύλησε πολύ πολύ καλύτερα σε σχέση με τη χθεσινή και αυτό με χαροποίησε ιδιαίτερα!
Κάθε μέρα πιο καλά λοιπόν!
Κάθε μέρα πιο κοντά στο στόχο!
Καληνύχτα και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα! Χμμμμμ, 800 γραμμάρια νταν έχασα σε μια βδομάδα!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Καλά είμαι δεδομένου ότι χθες σε μια κρίση στεναχώριας άρπαξα την μερέντα και κάτι σταφίδες και ασε να μην στα λεω τί έγινε!!!!!!! Πάλι αυτή η ψυχολογική εξάρτηση... Έχει αρχίσει να με κουράζει!
Anyway, σήμερα νέα μέρα και έχω ήδη καταναλώσει 13π οπότε μου μένουν άλλοι 8 μέχρι το βράδυ... Όχι και πολύ καλά αλλά..... αυτά σου κάνουν οι γουρουνιές....
Τί να πω....
Φιλάκια πολλά σε όλους! 
Σκέφτομαι μήπως κανονίζαμε κανα καφέ όσοι είναι απο Θεσσαλονίκη και γράφουν εδώ, έτσι για να τα πούμε απο κοντά. Αν έχετε καμιά ιδέα πείτε.
Φιλιά! :love:

----------


## Ifiyenia

Βρε παιδιά για διαφωτίστε με λιγάκι, γιατί έχω σαλτάρει... έχω φάει βραδυνό και δεν ξέρω πώς να υπολογίσω τους πόντους!

Φτιάχνω την εξής σάλτσα, ας την πούμε γλυκόξινη, για συνοδευτικό σε μακαρόνια/ρύζι.

Λαχανικά (πιπεριές διαφόρων χρωμάτων, μανιτάρια, κρεμμύδι, σκόρδο), ψητά στο γκριλ.
Τα μεταφέρω σε αντικολλητικό τηγάνι, προσθέτω σάλτσα ντομάτας, σβήνω με 3 κ.σ. ξύδι και προσθέτω 3 κ.γ. ζάχαρη.
Σιγοβράζω μέχρι να δέσει.
Λάδι δεν προσθέτω καθόλου, δεν του χρειάζεται.
Βγάζει τουλάχιστον 4 μερίδες γενναίες ή 6 κανονικές.

Πώς στο καλό θα υπολογίσω πόντους γι' αυτή τη σάλτσα;

Αν πούμε πως όλα τα λαχανικά είναι στους μηδέν, κι αφού λάδι δεν υπάρχει, μόνο τους πόντους της ζάχαρης θα υπολογίσω; μούμπλε, μούμπλε..... :question:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

λογικα μονο η ζαχαρη εχει ποντους, αφου στο συγκεκριμενο συστημα τα λαχανικα αν και εχουν θερμιδες εχουν 0 ποντους ..

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

οταν λες σαλτσα ντοματας? ετοιμη του εμποριου τυπου κνορ ας πουμε? η εσυ εχεις πολτοποιησει ντοματα..
αν ειναι του εμποριου σιγουρα εχει καποιους ποντους .

----------


## Ifiyenia

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> οταν λες σαλτσα ντοματας? ετοιμη του εμποριου τυπου κνορ ας πουμε? η εσυ εχεις πολτοποιησει ντοματα..
> αν ειναι του εμποριου σιγουρα εχει καποιους ποντους .


Του εμπορίου Ζωή, κλασσική τύπου πουμαρό. Φαντάστηκα πως αυτή θα πρέπει να έχει κάποιους πόντους, δεν ξέρω όμως πόσους δεν την έχω βρει κάπου, (δεν κοίταξα και το αγγλικό), αλλά θα της δώσω χαλαρά κανά 4αρι-5αρι πόντους να 'χει να πορεύεται..

Τώρα ή πολύ μέσα θα 'χω πέσει ή οικτρά έξω lol

Θα φανεί στο ζύγισμα!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αμα ηταν πουμαρο λογικα δεν εχει καθολου, εγω υπεθεσα μηπως εβαλες αυτες που με ελαχιστο βρασιμο ειναι ετοιμες για τα μακαρονια ας πουμε ... στα γυαλινα τα βαζακια.

----------


## Ifiyenia

> _Originally posted by Ifiyenia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> οταν λες σαλτσα ντοματας? ετοιμη του εμποριου τυπου κνορ ας πουμε? η εσυ εχεις πολτοποιησει ντοματα..
> αν ειναι του εμποριου σιγουρα εχει καποιους ποντους .
> 
> ...


Λοιπόν, Ζωή είχες δίκιο!
Το βρήκα στο αγγλικό, και το αναφέρω έτσι ώστε αν ψάχνει κανείς άλλος το ίδιο να έχει την απάντηση έτοιμη.

*Ντομάτες κονσέρβα, κάθε είδους, στο χυμό τους ή πουρές, 1 κούπα=0 πόντοι.

:thumbup:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Kαλημέρα σε όλους και όλες!
Λίγο στεναχωρημένος είναι σήμερα ο καιρός και χουχουλιάρικος! :P
Μακάρι να ήταν Σάββατο! :bouncing:
Σήμερα επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα και τα κιλά μου σταθερά και αμετακίνητα απο τα 80. Έχω κολλήσει λιγάκι να πω την αλήθεια και όσο και αν θέλω δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω σταθερούς τους πόντους. Τουλάχιστον να μην πάρω είναι το θέμα....
Ελπίζω την άλλη εβδομάδα να πάει καλά! Μέχρι τότε χαλαρά χωρίς άγχος και άσχημες σκέψεις! :wink1:
Για τον πρώτο μου στόχο έχω να χάσω ακόμη 5 κιλά. Δεν είναι και πολλά νομίζω!!! :bigsmile: Μετά βλέπουμε! :duh:
Χαίρομαι πολύ που βλέπω νέα άτομα στην παρέα μας! Καλή επιτυχία!!!  :Wink: 
Σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους!!
Α! Σήμερα έχω προς το παρόν καταναλώσει 3 πόντους απο τους 21 που μου αναλογούν! Το βράδυ πάλι φαγητό στο σπίτι.. Μακαρόνια με σάλτσα χωρίς πολύ λάδι. Μόνο με σάλτσα ντομάτας, σκόρδο, βασιλικό, λίιιιιιγο ζάχαρη και λίγο άνιθο  :Embarrassment:  (άσχετο αλλά μου αρέσει πολύ ο άνιθος!:lol::lol :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

αστεράκι σε διαβάζω γεμάτη ενέργεια και καλή διάθεση αν μετρήσω και τις εύθυμες φατσούλες στο ποστ σου! εύχομαι όλα καλά. Πως είσαι; εγώ είμαι σε μεταβατική περίοδο. Έχω περιορίσει τις καταχρήσεις και τις υπερφαγίες και σιγά σιγά μπαίνω σε φάση διατροφής.  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Kαλημερούδια!!!!!!
όλα καλά Νεφέλη μου! &να μην ήταν όλα καλά ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο για να τ'αλλάξω πέραν του να προσπαθώ και να χαμογελάω... :grin:
Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς η ζωή είναι πολύ παιχνιδιάρα και πολλές φορές κάνει επικίνδυνες στροφές.. αλλά αφού είμαστε η οικογενειά μου και εγω υγιείς όλα καλά!
Είμαι στην ίδια φάση περίπου με σενα Νεφέλη, προσπαθώ να μπω σε φάση διατροφής.... Μερικές φορές κρίνεται απαραίτητο να ξεκουραζόμαστε λίγο και μετά, αφού έχουν γεμίσει οι μπαταρίες μας, να αρχίζουμε τη νέα μας πορεία προς τον πάτο...( των κιλών εννοώ :smilegrin :Smile: 
Χθες πάλι ξεπέρασα κατά 8 τους πόντους μου αλλά αποφασισα να τους μειώσω απο την εβδομάδα αυτή για να είμαι οκ. Ξεκίνησα με καφε σκέτο και 3 digestive full fat και έτσι είμαι ήδη στους 6πόντους...
Για να δούμε τί έπεται....
Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά και τα λέμε σύντομα!
:bigsmile::smilegrin::grin::bisou:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημερα αστεράκι, καλημέρα σ'όλους ακόμα και σ'αυτούς που δεν αφήνουν καλημέρα να πέσει κάτω!  :Smile: 

το πρωινό μου είναι στους 6 πόντους αφού έφαγα 2 φετούλες ψωμάκι για πρωινό με λίγη μαρμελάδα και 2 μπισκοτάκια που είχα φτιάξει εγώ με τα χεράκια μου... τέρμα τα ψωμιά για σήμερα.

----------


## fuxia

nefeli endiαφέρεται μια γνωστή μου για τη WW, οι πόντοι στις λίστες που πόσταρες ισχύουν? επειδή υπάρχουν αρκετές αλλαγές σε σχέση με την παλιά δίαιτα.

----------


## Nefeli-

Fuxia γεια σου  :Smile:  Εγώ ακολουθώ αυτούς τους πόντους μιας και δεν έχω άλλους ... δεν ξέρω πόσο πολύ έχουν αλλάξει , αν έχουν αλλάξει βέβαια. Πάντως είναι σίγουρο ότι κι αυτοί αποδίδουν και έχουν αποτελέσματα. Πιστεύω ότι είναι οι τελευταίοι και δεν έχει αλλαγές αλλά και να μην είναι οι αλλαγές δεν θα είναι και δραματικές.

Καλή αρχή στην φίλη σου! αν θέλει ας έρθει να είμαστε παρέα  :Smile:

----------


## fuxia

Ευχαριστώ Νεφέλη! :Smile:  Μόλις γέννησε και δεν έχει πολύ χρόνο, σιγά σιγά :Smile:

----------


## Ifiyenia

Καλημέρα καμάρια μου! 

Σάββατο σήμερα, μέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα, και το χαμόγελό μου έχει φτάσει μέχρι τ' αυτιά!
Ένα κιλό μείον έδειξε η ζυγαριά, οπότε απέδωσε τα μέγιστα η εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε :duh::bouncy:

Το τι κουράγιο και ικανοποίηση πήρα δε λέγεται!

Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους και καλή συνέχεια

Ιφιγένεια

ΥΓ Έχω μαζεμένους τους πόντους σε ένα αρχείο κι επίσης έχω ένα αρχείο στα αγγλικά με διάφορα "τρελά" για τα δικά μας δεδομένα τρόφιμα (πχ μακαρόνια με σάλτσα από κονσέρβα, αχ έρμη Αμέρικα), αλλά υπάρχουν και πολλά που λείπουν απ' το δικό μας και έτσι συμβουλεύομαι και τα δύο.
Αν τα χρειάζεται κάποιος ας μου στείλει p.m. να του τα στείλω με email.

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλημέρα μας!
η μέρα άρχισε με weetabix , μία μέτρια μπανάνα και καφέ
μεσημέρι φακές, καλαμάρι 
καφέ 
βράδι 1 φέτα ψωμί, γαλοπούλα, τυρί
γιαούρτι


δεν μετράω ακόμα πόντους επειδή είμαι σε μεταβατικό στάδιο  :Smile:  αυτά για σήμερα

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα μας!

η μέρα άρχισε με 1 weetabix με 1/2 κουτ μέλι
λίγο παξιμάδι ντομάτα και 1 φέτα τυρί

το μεσημέρι έφαγα 1 κουλούρι με σουσάμι και παντζάρια με λίγη ταχίνη

1 νέσκαφε

----------


## Ifiyenia

Καλησπέρα παιδιά..

Διανύω την τρίτη εβδομάδα δίαιτας, και είναι η πρώτη μέρα που εξώκειλα τόσο πολύ.

Έφτασα τους 30-32 πόντους.

Δε με στενοχωρούν τόσο οι δέκα παραπάνω πόντοι, όσο το ότι μπήκα πάλι σ' ένα φαύλο κύκλο άγχους-ξενυχτιού-κατάθλιψης που προσπαθώ με νύχια και με δόντια να του ξεφύγω.

ʼγχος, στρες, ξενύχτι, κατάθλιψη, καφέδες, περισσότερη αϋπνία, περισσότερη κατάθλιψη, περισσότερο άγχος = υπερφαγία ή κρίσεις "νηστείας" -που με βγάζουν σε βουλιμικά επεισόδια- όπου δε θέλω να φάω τίποτε όλη τη μέρα παρά μόνο καφέ και τσιγάρο γιατί όλα μ' αηδιάζουν ή γενικά δε σκέφτομαι καθόλου το φαγητό και δεν νιώθω καθόλου πείνα, κι ύστερα μπορεί στις 3 το πρωί να φάω μία σοκολάτα, μισή μερέντα, ή ένα ντόνατς (και αναφέρω το ντόνατς γιατί το σιχαίνομαι ως γεύση και δεν μ' αρέσει καθόλου, αλλά σε τέτοιες φάσεις μπορεί και να το φάω).

Έτσι και σήμερα.

ʼρχισε από προχτές ο φαύλος κύκλος και παλεύω να τον σπάσω. 

Δε θέλω να πάρω αγχολυτικά γιατί έπαιρνα πριν ένα εξάμηνο που πέρναγα τρελές κρίσεις άγχους και πανικού, και ενώ με βοηθούσαν να βγάζω μια "ήρεμη" μέρα και να κοιμάμαι το βράδυ, μου άφηναν μια περίεργη αίσθηση θολούρας και είχα διασπασμένη προσοχή.
Και γενικά το παλεύω ν' αποφεύγω φάρμακα και χημικά όσο μπορώ.

Αλλά με παίρνει από κάτω.. τίποτα γύρω δεν βοηθάει, όλες οι καταστάσεις πιέζουν περισσότερο... Το ότι απολύθηκα πριν ένα δεκαήμερο μετά από έντεκα χρόνια δουλειάς, χωρίς αποζημίωση και χωρίς ταμείο, δεν βοηθάει καθόλου το να δω τα πράγματα λίγο πιο αισιόδοξα.
Το οικονομικό κοντεύει να γίνει αδιέξοδο, οι λογαριασμοί και τα χρέη συσσωρεύονται, και το έτερον ήμισυ δεν είναι σε καλύτερη θέση με τα επαγγελματικά του -παλεύει να στήσει νεοσύστατη συνεταιρική επιχείρηση-, άσε που ο βασιλικός που 'χω στο μπαλκόνι (αυτός που μου τον ξέρανε το πρώτο κρύο), δείχνει πολύ πιο ...ανθηρός απ' ό,τι η σχέση μας.

Τι να πω ρε παιδιά... ώρες ώρες νιώθω πως πρέπει να αδειάσω το νερό μιας τεράστιας δεξαμενής κι εγώ κουβαλάω μονάχα ένα παιδικό φτυαράκι κι επιπλέον δε θέλω να ταλαιπωρώ άλλο τον εαυτό μου και το σώμα μου...

Σας έπρηξα κι εσάς, αλλά χαίρομαι που "είστε εδώ" και μπόρεσα κάπου να πω όσα είχα στην κεφάλα μου απόψε χωρίς ν' ακούσω καμιά περιβόητη ατάκα του τύπου "Έλα ρε Ιφιγενειάκι, ψηλά το κεφάλι, εσένα δε σε φοβόμαστε, εσύ είσαι δυνατή!"

----------


## Nefeli-

Ιφιγένεια μου καλημέρα

αυτές οι δύσκολες στιγμές έρχονται για όλους κουστουμαρισμένες διαφορετικά... ο καθένας με τα δικά του προβλήματα και σκοτούρες. Και για μένα ήταν και είναι ένα πολύ δύσκολο διάστημα προσαρμογής στα νέα δεδομένα της καθημερινότητας μου. Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα εγώ είναι να μην χρησιμοποιήσεις το "φτυαράκι" σου... αρκεί να βρεις τον δικό σου τρόπο ν'ανοίξεις μια τρύπα σ'αυτή τη δεξαμενή και θα αδιάσει μόνη της αργά και σταθερά... άρχισε να δοκιμάζεις για να βρεις τι είναι αυτό που σε αποσυμπιέζει και σε χαλαρώνει. Εμένα σίγουρα το περπάτημα... σε κάθε βήμα είναι λες και αφήνω πίσω μου όλες τις σκέψεις... το κακό είναι ότι στο τέλος της διαδρομής τις περιμένω να τερματίσουν κι αυτές... όπως και να΄χει εκείνη την μισή- μία ώρα... χαλαρώνω.

Σιγουρα δεν βοήθησα... αλλά να ξέρεις ότι εδώ είμαστε α+2

----------


## Ifiyenia

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> Ιφιγένεια μου καλημέρα
> 
> αυτές οι δύσκολες στιγμές έρχονται για όλους κουστουμαρισμένες διαφορετικά... ο καθένας με τα δικά του προβλήματα και σκοτούρες. Και για μένα ήταν και είναι ένα πολύ δύσκολο διάστημα προσαρμογής στα νέα δεδομένα της καθημερινότητας μου. Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα εγώ είναι να μην χρησιμοποιήσεις το "φτυαράκι" σου... αρκεί να βρεις τον δικό σου τρόπο ν'ανοίξεις μια τρύπα σ'αυτή τη δεξαμενή και θα αδιάσει μόνη της αργά και σταθερά... άρχισε να δοκιμάζεις για να βρεις τι είναι αυτό που σε αποσυμπιέζει και σε χαλαρώνει. Εμένα σίγουρα το περπάτημα... σε κάθε βήμα είναι λες και αφήνω πίσω μου όλες τις σκέψεις... το κακό είναι ότι στο τέλος της διαδρομής τις περιμένω να τερματίσουν κι αυτές... όπως και να΄χει εκείνη την μισή- μία ώρα... χαλαρώνω.
> 
> Σιγουρα δεν βοήθησα... αλλά να ξέρεις ότι εδώ είμαστε α+2


Κι όμως Νεφέλη, βοήθησες.. 
Αυτό που μου είπες για την... τρύπα της δεξαμενής το σκέφτηκα πολύ. Είναι μια άλλη οπτική στο πώς βλέπω εγώ το ίδιο θέμα, λιγότερο αγχωτική απ' ό,τι έχω εγώ στο μυαλό μου.
Πώς να το κάνουμε, αλλιώς είναι να πηγαίνεις ν' αντιμετωπίσεις το... θηρίο μ' ένα παιδικό φτυαράκι, κι αλλιώς να ανοίγεις μια τρύπα, μια βαλβίδα εξαερισμού ρε παιδί μου και ν' αφήνεις κάποια πράγματα να κυλήσουν από μόνα τους.

Κάτι τέτοιο δεν ήθελες να πεις;

Δεν είναι οτι μαγικά σήμερα βλέπω τα πράγματα αισιόδοξα, είναι μάλλον που κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ κάμποσες ώρες, έστω και μέσα στη μέρα, και "καθάρισε" λιγάκι το μυαλό μου.

Κατά τα άλλα το παλεύω. 
Κι ευτυχώς που σας έχω βρει, στηρίζομαι πολύ απ' το φόρουμ.
Έχω διαβάσει κατεβατά και κατεβατά σελίδων, σε όλα τα θέματα που έχουν ανοιχτεί και παρόλο που δεν σχολιάζω παντού, βοηθιέμαι σημαντικά.

Να στε όλοι καλά βρε!

"Μια μέρα και σήμερα".

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας!

ναι αυτό ήθελα να πω Ιφιγένεια. Χαίρομαι που νιώθεις καλύτερα σήμερα κι επίσης χαίρομαι που παίρνεις βοήθεια από το φόρουμ. 

σήμερα ξύπνησα με άγριες διαθέσεις και μια ακατανίκητη αίσθηση πείνας... περιορίστηκα στα εξής

1 τοστάκι 5
1 weetabix με 1/2 κουτ. μέλι 2
1 νες

----------


## Nefeli-

όλοι χαμένοι... που είστε καλέ;

----------


## Nefeli-

πάρα πολύ καλά! τόσο κράτησε... λέτε, λέτε θα τα καταφέρουμε και μαζί και εδώ και μετά ούτε η Νικολούλη δεν σας βρίσκει....

ας είναι  :Frown:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά! όντως χαθήκαμε, αυτό είναι αλήθεια....
Να ξεκινήσω με τα δικά μου τώρα μιας και έχω πολλά να πω..
Μετά απο πολύ καιρό με σκαμπανεβάσματα διάθεσης και κιλών αποφάσισα να κάνω κάτι που το έχω ξανακάνει αρκετές φορές κατα το παρελθόν και να πω την αλήθεια δεν είμαι και υπέρμαχός του... Έκανα μεγάλη έρευνα στο internet(μόνο για κάτι τέτοιο είχα χρόνο και όχι για προσωπική επαφή που είναι το καλύτερο..) και διάλεξα ένα διαιτολόγο ο οποίος να πληρεί τα κριτήρια που έχω θέσει. Πτυχίο, δημοσιεύσεις, ενασχόληση με το αντικείμενο αρκετό καιρό κτλ... Κατέληξα λοιπόν σε κάποιον νεαρό που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο (θα με διευκολύνει πολύ λόγω του ότι το διασχίζω κάθε μέρα στο πήγαινελα στη δουλειά) και έτσι επισήμως απο σήμερα ξεκίνησα διατροφή. Να επισημάνω ότι με τους πόντους δεν είχα κανένα μα κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά περισσότερο ήθελα support απο κάποιον ειδικό στο είδος ο οποίος θα μου δώσει (για μια ακόμη φορά) την σωστή καθοδήγηση και θα με βοηθήσει να μην λοξοδρομίσω... Είχα φτάσει στο σημέιο να τρέφομαι ΜΟΝΟ με γλυκά και διάφορα άλλα μπινελίκια τα οποία γρήγορα ανέβασαν τον δείκτη της ζυγαριάς και έριξαν την διάθεσή μου καθώς και την ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση στα τάρταρα! 
Η πρώτη επίσκεψη ήταν χθες το απόγευμα. Πήγα εκεί, συζητήσαμε για τις συνήθειές μου τόσο ως προς την κατανάλωση των τροφών όσο και ως προς το μαγείρεμά τους. Μου εξήγησε αρκετά πράγματα και μου έδωσε να καταλάβω ότι καλό είναι να σκέφτομαι μακροπρόθεσμα την επίδραση όλων αυτών που καταναλώνω και όχι το ότι είμαι νέα ακόμη και δεν παθαίνω τπτ. Τώρα είναι ολα οκ μου λέει... Σε 20 - 30 χρόνια όμως??? Πρέπει να πίνεις γάλα, να καταναλώνεις γλυκά αλλά με μέτρο, να τρως τυροπιτάκια αλλά όχι μισο κιλό όταν είσαι αγχωμένη παρά μόνο 2-3... Το κυριότερο όμως που κατάλαβα είναι ότι στην περίπτωσή μου θα με βοηθήσει πολύ όταν νιώθω ότι πεινάω (και δεν είναι όντως πραγματική πείνα) να κάνω κάτι το οποίο θα με κάνει τόσο ευτυχισμένη ίσως και ακόμη περισσότερο όσο και το είδος τροφής στο οποίο θα έβρισκα καταφύγιο. Οκ θα μου πεις, αυτά τα ξέρουμε, κάτι άλλο νεότερο??? 
Χμμμ, τίποτε άλλο το οποίο όλοι εμείς που έχουμε ασχοληθεί με διάφορες δίαιτες κατα καιρούς γνωρίζουμε.... Όμως ξέρω τί θα κάνω απο εδω και στο εξής... Θα σηκώσω το τηλ και θα πάρω μια φίλη μου, θα φύγω και θα πάω μια βόλτα, θα πάρω τον άντρα μου και θα πάω στην τελική ένα σινεμά ή.... δεν ξέρω... κάτι που θα με κάνει να ξεχαστώ! 
Μετά παο αυτή τη συζήτηση λοιπόν σχετικά με τις συνήθειές μου, ξεκίνησε η γνωστή διαδικασία... Λιπομέτρηση και μέτρηση μεταβολισμού (καινούριο αυτό δεν το είχα ξανακάνει να πω την αλήθεια...). Απο τη λιπομέτρηση βγήκε η λυπητερή... Έχω περίπου 20 με 25 κιλά λίπος παραπάνω απο το φυσιολογικό... ʼντε και αυτό το ήξερα... Το κορυφαίο ήρθε όταν τελειώσαμε με τη μέτρηση μεταβολισμού η οποία έβγαλε ότι ο ρυθμος απώλειας βάρους μου σε σχέση πάντα με τις συνήθειές μου (καθιστική ζωή, έλλειψη άσκησης) είναι μικρός και μάλιστα αν το μεταφράσουμε σε γραμμάρια ανα βδομάδα είναι 700gr/εβδομάδα. Συνέχισε το μαρτύριό μου όταν είδα ότι κατα μέσο όρο οι θερμίδες που πρέπει να καταναλώνω κάθε μέρα για να χάσω αυτά τα ρημαδιασμένα 700gr είναι 1200 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ. Καλά λεω δεν παίζει... Γι'αυτό έβαζα κιλά με τη σέσουλα τον τελευταίο καιρό... Τέλοσπάντων, η διατροφή η οποία θα ακολουθήσω στηρίζεται στο πρότυπο της μεσογειακής διατροφής, με μέσο όρο θερμίδων ημέρας γύρω στις 1200. Έχω και το γλυκό μου, το κρέας μου, το ψάρι μου, τις σαλάτες μου σε αφθονία... Γάλα αρκετό (θα αρχίσω να μουγκρίζω σαν τη γελάδα με τόσο γάλα...), ψωμί σε φυσιολογική ποσότητα... 
Το απίστευτο αυτή τη φορά είναι ότι λόγω του ότι απο τη δουλειά γυρίζω απόγευμα σπίτι και δεν μπορώ να μην φάω, μου έβαλε το μεγάλο γεύμα κατά τις 7 (όταν επιστρέφω και θα έχω κάνει το μπανάκι μου και θα έχω βάλει τις πυζαμούλες μου) και στη δουλειά μού έβαλε κάτι πιο ελαφρύ για να μη μένω νυστική. Μπορώ κατά τις 11 το βράδυ να τρώω και μια μπάρα δημητριακών ή ότι μου έχει βάλει να καταναλώσω αρκεί να κοιμηθώ 2 ώρες μετά. Βλέπω δηλαδή να βγαίνει ένα πρόγραμμα ακριβώς προσαρμοσμένο στις ανάγκες μου. 
Ξέρω ότι είμαι λίγο άκυρη εδώ που τα γράφω όλα αυτά αλλά εδω ξεκίνησα την πορεία μου και εδώ ευελπιστώ να την τελειώσω! Ξεκινάω λοιπόν με μικρούς στόχους και αυτή τη φορά απο τα 81,900.... Πρέπει να χάσω 25 κιλά, είμαι στην πρώτη κλίμακα παχυσαρκίας και ελπίζω να φτάσω στα φυσιολογικά επιθυμητά κιλά και ποσοστά λίπους!
Το βασικό είναι ότι σκοπεύω να αυξήσω το μεταβολισμό μου, ξεκινώντας γυμναστήριο (μόλις πάρω τα παπά μου τα αθλητικά και τη φόρμα μου) ή αγοράζοντας ένα ποδήλατο και πηγαίνοντας κάθε μέρα στη δουλειά με αυτό. Τη δεδομένη στιγμή μού είναι πιο εύκολο το γυμναστήριο και όταν ανοίξει ο καιρός και θα έχω αποκτήσει και λίγο μυική δύναμη θα πάρω το ποδήλατο!
Αυτά λοιπόν απο μένα. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να κάνουμε πράγματα για μας εφόσον το πάρουμε απόφαση. Η ζωή μου συνεχίζεται κανονικά, κάνω το σταυρό μου που είμαι καλά, έβαλα μυαλό και εύχομαι να έχω δύναμη για να αντιμετωπίζω τις δύσκολες καταστάσεις. 
Φιλάκια πολλά σε όλους και ζητώ συγγνώμη που σας κούρασα απλώς είμαι σχετικά ενθουσιασμένη! Θα καταχραστώ αν μου το επιτρέψουν και τα μέλη - βετεράνοι&νέοι τον χώρο του φόρουμ για να καταγράφω την καθημερινή μου διατροφή. ..
Έχουμε λοιπόν τα εξής:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5% φρέσκο
1 μπάρα δημητριακών κεράσι
1 καφές

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ (σε λίγο)
1 χυμός (330gr)

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά σε όλους!

----------


## Nefeli-

αγαπητό αστεράκι που επέστρεψες αποφασισμένο, πεισμωμένο και γεμάτο ενέργεια, σου εύχομαι να έχεις ένα καλό ξεκίνημα και το ίδιο κουράγιο και υπομονή μέχρι να φτάσεις στον στόχο σου. Χαίρομαι που πήγες σε διατροφολόγο και ταράζεις δυναμικά τα νερά σου... το να μένουμε στον βάλτο δεν βοήθησε ποτέ.

Θα ήθελα όμως να καταθέσω την εμπειρία μου για τις μπάρες δημητριακών. Είναι χορταστικές με σχετικά λίγες θερμίδες και ευχάριστες ειδικά σε περίοδο διατροφής. Παρόλα τα θετικά όμως, πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη προσοχή ως προς το πόσο συχνά τις καταναλωνουμε. Αρχικά σ'εμένα λειτούργησαν βοηθητικά, αλλά έπειτα έγιναν κάπως σαν εξάρτηση και ανάγκη επί καθημερινής βάσεως, με αποτέλεσμα σε κάποια φάση να φρενάρουν την απώλεια κιλών. Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλό να τις καταναλώνουμε τουλάχιστον μέρα παρά μέρα αν όχι και σε μεγαλύτερο διάστημα αποχής κάθε τρίτη ή δεύτερη μέρα.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Νεφέλη μου σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου! Ειλικρινά νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα που πήρα την απόφαση να πάω σε διατροφολόγο αν και να μην σου κρύψω ότι δεν ήμουν και ιδιαιτέρως "θερμή" μέχρι και τη στιγμή που πήρα στα χέρια μου το πρώτο διατολόγιο. 
Για τις μπάρες έχεις ένα δίκιο... Το είχα παρατηρήσει και εγω στο παρελθον που τις έτρωγα μετα μανίας... Είναι εθισμός...
Έριξα μια ματιά στην διατροφή μου και είδα ότι έχει βάλει σε όλη τη βδομάδα 2-3 μπάρες και αυτό γιατί του είπα ότι δεν είναι εύκολο να τρώω δημητριακά σε μπολάκια και όλα τα συναφή στη δουλειά. Εσύ πώς πάς? Συνεχίζεις με τους πόντους υποθέτω έτσι?
Σου εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη! Ελπίζω να τα λέμε όλοι πιο συχνά εδω μέσα και να βλέπουμε και καινούργια προσωπάκια!!!!!
Φιλάκια πολλάαααααααααααααα

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σε όλους!
Χθες η μέρα κύλισε ομαλά μιας και δεν ένιωσα καθόλου πείνα (δεν πρόλαβα βέβαια γιατί γύρισα πολυυυυυυυυ αργά απο τη δουλειά...).

Έφαγα για μεσημεριανό στη δουλειά: 
2 κριτσίνια ολικής άλεσης 
1 μπανάνα

Το απογευματάκι στη δουλειά πάλι:
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
2 κριτσίνια ολικής άλεσης 

και το βράδυ (αρκετά αργά):
1 μακαρονάδα με σάλτσα ντομάτας και λίγο τυρί
μαρούλι σαλάτα

Σήμερα έχουμε τα εξής:
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης

Ενδιάμεσα:
2 μπισκότα digestive

Μεσημέρι στη δουλειά: 
2 φρυγανιές και 1 φέτα τυρί με χαμηλά λιπαρά

Το απόγευμα στο σπίτι (ελπίζω):
αρακά με 1 φέτα ψωμί και 30 γρ φέτα

Το βράδυ:
1 τόστ μόνο με μια φέτα τυρί
1 μπανάνα.

Τώρα που τα βλέπω νομίζω ότι δεν είναι και πολλά εν τέλει αυτά που μου έχει βάλει... ή μου φαίνεται? Κάποιος που να κάνει διατροφή με διαιτολόγο μπορεί να μου πει τη γνώμη του γιατί πλεον δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αν είναι οκ οι ποσότητες ή όχι...
Βλέπω αρκετό ψωμί (φρυγανιές, ψωμί, κριτσίνια...) και σήμερα λείπουν οι σαλάτες!!!!!
Αν κάτι δεν είναι οκ να το ξέρω για να του τα πω την άλλη φορά!
Περιμένω γνώμες και συμβουλές...!
Κατα τ'άλλα όλα καλά θα έλεγα, σήμερα τσικοπέμπτη αλλά που χρόνος και χρήμα για έξω και τέτοια...!!!

Π-Κ, σου χρωστάω ένα τηλ δεν σε έχω ξεχάσει απλώς είμαι λίγο στο τρέξιμο και δεν έχω ηρεμήσει καθόλου!
Μόνο η καλή αρχή σου μού έδωσε κουράγιο και όρεξη να συνεχίσω!

Νεφέλη, τί γίνεται, πώς πάει?

Διαβάζοντας και προηγούμενα πόστ, συνειδητοποίησα πόσον καιρό έχουμε να δούμε την AMALIA,μιλάει κανείς μαζί της? Αμαλία αν μας διαβάζεις ακόμη φιλάκια πολλά και μη ρίχνεις μαύρη πέτρα πίσω σου!

Αυτά απο μένα προς το παρόν, σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά και ελπίζω να πηγαίνουν όλα κατευχήν!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα!!!!!
Πάλι μόνη μου απ'ότι βλέπω αλλά δεν με πτοεί τπτ, συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη στον δρόμο μου! Ελπίζω να μου κάνει κάποιος παρεούλα...! Όπως και να'χει πάντως με βοηθάει πολύ αυτό το φόρουμ, είτε διαβάζοντας τα άλλα τόπικ και βλέποντας πολλούς ανθρώπους να δίνουν τον δικό τους αγώνα είτε γράφοντας σαν την καλαμιά στον κάμπο εδω μέσα και βλέπονταας στη συνέχεια την πορεία μου μέσα στον χρόνο... Μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή έχω καταφέρει να πεισμωσω και να το φτάσω μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει, να το τελειώσω το θέμα δίαιτα, να απαλλαγώ απο το βραχνά των παραπάνω κιλών που με κάνουν να λαχανιάζω, να καμπουριάζω και να μην έχω αντοχές........!!!!!!!!!! ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ!
Σήμερα λοιπόν η μέρα έχει τα εξής:

Πρωινό:
1 ποτήρι γάλα φρέσκο 1,5%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών με κεράσι

Ενδιάμεσα:
2 μπισκότα digestive

Μεσημέρι:
2 φρυγανιές με 1 φέτα τυρί χαμηλών λιπαρών

Απόγευμα:
Μπριζόλα χοιρινή 
Σαλάτα (Ντομάτα Αγγούρι)
1 φέτα ψωμί

Βράδυ:
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
2 κριτσίνια ολικής άλεσης

Επέλεξα αυτή τη μέρα η οποία κινείται στο ίδιο μοτίβο με χθες μια και περιμένουμε κόσμο σήμερα σπίτι και η μπριζόλα είναι μια εύκολη λύση και εφικτή είτε μείνουμε να φάμε μέσα είτε πάμε έξω.

Νιώθω λίγο πιο χαλαρή σήμερα, λιγότερο πρησμένη και κυρίως πιο αναζωογονημένη!
ʼντε βρε παιδιά, πείτε τπτ.....
Χρειάζομαι ενθάρρυνση και παρέα....

Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους!
:love::love::love::love::love:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα αστεράκι! βλέπω τα πας περίφημα και η διατροφή σε βόλεψε πολύ.  :Smile:  

Μου κάνει εντύπωση όμως η ποσότητα υδατανθράκων που καταναλώνεις... πολλές μερίδες ψωμί... κριτσίνια, μπισκότα. Εγώ αν τα έτρωγα θα έπαιρνα κιλά σίγουρα! τι να πω... αν λειτουργεί και ο μεταβολισμός σου ανταποκρίνεται και έχεις απώλεια με αυτές τις ποσότητες είσαι τυχερή! 

πάμε γερά!!! συνεχίζουμε λέμε!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σε όλους!!!!!! :smilegrin:
Σήμερα, παρόλο που είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι και αρκετά κεφάτη! Ήρθαν 2 φίλοι μας απο την πατρίδα και τους φιλοξενήσαμε και περάσαμε ΣΟΥΠΕΡ!!!!!! :roll::roll::roll:
Όλο το σβκ πρέπει να πω ότι φέρθηκα διατροφικά άψογα, με καμία ατασθαλία ούτε καν πειρασμό! Έφαγα ότι μου αναλογούσε και λίγο λιγότερο διότι είχα αναλάβει χρέη οικοδέσποινας και αρκετά πράγματα έπρεπε να περάσουν απο το χέρι μου... Φαγητό, συμμάζεμα κ.ο.κ
Ψήσαμε, βολτάραμε, γελάσαμε, είδαμε ταινία, παίξαμε bowling... πού χρόνος να σκεφτείς το φαγητό!!! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το Σάββατο έφαγα πρωινό και μετά όταν πήγαμε για καφέ πήρα ένα χυμό και έφαγα το μεσημεριανό μου στις 9 το βράδυ...! Είμαι πολύ περήφανη για μένα όμως και ΜΠΡΑΒΟ μου γιατί έφαγα σαλάτες, φρούτα, πολύ λίγα λίπη. Έφαγα καθιστή και σε αργό ρυθμό, περπάτησα αρκετά, νιώθω υγιής! Δεν σαβούρωσα ότι θα έκανα σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη περίπτωση! :yes::yes:
Σήμερα το πρόγραμμα έχει τα εξής:
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
1 τόστ σικάλεως μόνο με τυρί χαμηλά λιπαρά

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ
1 μήλο μεγάλο ή 2 μικρά

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ
1 κρέμα καραμελέ (η τυχερή μου μέρα σήμερα!!!!!!!!:smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegr in :Smile: 

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ
Αρακάς 270γρ 
ψωμί 35γρ
φέτα 30γρ 
(δεν τα ζυγίζω ποτέ βέβαια γιατί πρώτον δεν έχω ζυγαριά και δεύτερον δεν μπορώ να κολλάω με τα γραμμάρια... έλεος δηλ...)

ΒΡΑΔΥ
καλαμάκι χοιρινό με μια φέτα ψωμί (εδω θα μπορούσε να βάλει και μια σαλάτα για παράδειγμα εεεεεεεεε????????)

όλα καλά λοιπόν αν και χθες με επισκέφτηκε το σύνηθες γυναικείο "πρόβλημα" οπότε και νιώθω ελαφρώς πρησμένη στην κοιλιά....
Γυμναστήριο δεν ξεκίνησα ακόμη,.... κλαψ!:sniffle::sniffle: απο το τελος της εβδομάδας ίσως και αρχές της επόμενης με βλέπω!

Κανένα νέο βρε παιδια???
Α! Νεφέλη, νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετή η ποσότητα υδατανθρακών αλλά όχι υπερβολική. Σε προηγούμενη διατροφή που είχα κάνει με μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες υδατανθρακών έχανα κανονικά μέσα στη βδομάδα! Για να δούμε και αυτή τη φορά!!!!

Αύριο έχω ραντεβού με τον φίλτατο διαιτολόγο για ζύγισμα και refresh της διατροφής....
Τα λέμε οσονούπω!

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά πολλά !!!!!!!! :love::love::love::love::love::tumble:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρες σε όλους!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!
Σήμερα δύσκολη η μέρα, τρελό τρέξιμο και πολλή δουλειά! Βρήκα 5 λεπτά να γράψω τα καθιερωμένα, έτσι για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε!
Λοιπόν, σήμερα έχω ραντεβού με τον διαιτολόγο μου μετά απο 1 εβδομάδα διατροφής... Γρήγορα πέρασαν οι μέρες!!! Για να δούμε λοιπόν τί ψάρια πιάσαμε μέσα σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα. Έχω την πεποίθηση ότι θα έχω χάσει βάρος αρκετό (ίσως παραπάνω απο 1 κιλό) μιας και ήμουν απολύτως συνεπής στο πρόγραμμα και επιπλέον βλέπω έναν διαφορετικό εαυτό έτοιμο να ορμήξει και να διεκδικήσει ότι του ανήκει. Μια καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής με λιγότερο βάρος, καλύτερη φυσική κατάσταση, αισιοδοξία για το αύριο (λέμε τώρα!). Μια χαρά λοιπόν όλα, κάνω όνειρα για το καλοκαιράκι που θα χαλαρώνω σε μια παραλία, θα διαβάζω το βιβλίο μου, θα πίνω το καφεδάκι μου, θα κάνω τις βουτιές μου και θα χαλαρώνωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ....... Λίγο νωρίς ια το καλοκαίρι ακόμη αλλά δεν βαριέσαι... Τα όνειρα τζάμπα είναι!!!  :Wink:  :grin::bouncy::shocked2:
Πολύ τρέξιμο και άγχος αυτές τις μέρες αλλά οκ, παλεύεται! Εχουμε και λέμε:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:
γάλα 1,5%
1 τόστ με τυρί χαμηλών λιπαρών

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ:
1 μήλο (δεν πήρα μαζί μου και μάλλον θα φάω μπανάνα)

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ:
1 κρέμα καραμελέ (ναι ναι και σήμερα έχω γλυκάκι!!!)

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ:
πέρκα με σαλάτα 
(πήρα τηλ τον διαιτολόγο μου και μου είπε ότι μπορώ να το αντικαταστήσω με κοτόπουλο ψητό σαλάτα και λίγο ψωμί γιατί δεν θα προλάβω να μαγειρέψω ψάρι)

ΒΡΑΔΥ:
Ντομάτα σαλάτα με ένα κομμάτι φέτα.

Αυτά....
Φιλάκια πολλά και επανέρχομαι αύριο για τα νεότερα μετά την επίσκεψη στον διαιτολόγο

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και ας μην δίνει σημασία κανείς!!!!!! Ο π-κ έχει χαθεί, η Νεφέλη επίσης, η Nadine που αραιά και που πόσταρε εδω μέσα μας έχει ξεχάσει μάλλον, η Ζωή έχει πολύ καιρό να μπεί μάλλον......!!!!!!! και πόσους ακόμη δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ που ήταν ενεργά μελή και δεν μπαίνουν πλεόν! Τέλοσπάντων, κόβω την γκρίνια και ξεκινάω να σας πω τα νέα. Πήγα χθες στον διαιτολόγο (11 η ωρα τελείωσα παρακαλώ! ούτε σε γυναικολόγο να είχα πάει...τόσο αργά!) και έμαθα τα καθέκαστα. Απώλεια 1,200Kg εν μέσω της 2ης μέρας εμμήνου ρύσεως. Σύμφωνα με τον πρεφέσσορα, η απώλειά μου θα είναι μεγαλύτερη την επόμενη εβδομάδα λόγω των πρηξιμάτων - φουσκωμάτων που θα έχουν υποχωρήσει. Εν τέλει, μού είπε ότι πήγαν όλα καλά, να συνεχίσουμε έτσι, η ποσότητα φαγητό παρέμεινε η ίδια και φυσικά μου έβαλε και εδέσματα για την Καθαρά Δευτέρα. Τί άλλο.... Α! Κράτησα και το γλυκάκι μου και τσίμπησα και ένα κρουασαν μέσα στη βδομάδα. Τώρα τί κρουασάν εννοούσε δεν κατάλαβα γιατί ήμουν μεταξύ ύπνου και ξυπνιου όταν πήγα στο γραφείο του μετά τη δουλειά. Κατα τα αλλα συνεχίζουμε ντουρασελ, με δύναμη και πάθος!!!! Αν και πίστευα ότι θα δω το 7 χθες δεν τα κατάφερα οπότε πάμε για την επόμενη εβδομάδα! 
Απολογισμός: 80,700 μετα απο 1 βδομάδα διατροφής και συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι!
Έχουμε και λέμα λοιπόν για σήμερα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ
2 digestive

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ
2 φρυγανιές και 1 φέτα τυρί με χαμηλά λιπαρά

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ
Γίγαντες - ψωμί - φέτα - σαλάτα

ΒΡΑΔΥ
Τόστ σικάλεως με μια φέτα τυρί χαμηλών λιπαρών

Σας φιλω γλυκά και μας εύχομαι καλές κατηφόρες!

----------


## taniataniatania

Αστεράκι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η διατροφή σου. Κ εγω δουλεύω καθημερινά 9-7 και μου είναι δυσκολο να κουβαλάω ταπεράκια στη δουλειά.
Οπότε το κυρίως μου είναι το βραδινό και εκεί είναι που ξεσκίζομαι στην κυριολεξία και δεν μπορώ να χάσω ούτε γραμμάριο. Θα προσπαθήσω να ακολουθήσω το δικό σου πρότυπο διατροφής... Keep on posting, να παίρνουμε ιδέες! Κ καλές απώλειες!

----------


## asteraki_ed

&γω που νόμιζα ότι έχω μείνει μόνη σαν το λεμόνι εδω μέσα!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Γεια σου Τάνια!  :Smile: 
Καλή είναι η διατροφή απλώς να ξέρεις ότι είναι προσαρμοσμένη στο δικό μου ρυθμό απώλειας και στα κιλά μου που είναι πολλά οπότε πρόσεξε στην ημερήσια πρόσληψη θερμίδων! Ίσως να χρειάζεσαι κάτι παραπάνω! Σε αυτό που εστιάζει πολύ είναι στην πρόσληψη θερμίδων και απο ότι κατάλαβα το ζητούμενο είναι να μην τις ξεπερνάω συνολικά μέσα στη βδομάδα. Δεν τον νοιάζει πότε θα φάω το μεγάλο γεύμα αρκεί να μην πάω κατευθείαν για ύπνο και να μεσολαβήσει ένα 2ωρο περίπου ώστε να μπορέσει ο οργανισμός να έχει δουλέψει όλη την τροφή που του δίνω και να μην την αποθηκεύσει κατευθείαν (κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα...)
Δύσκολο το ωράριό μας και ειλικρινά νομίζω ότι είναι το πιο ασφαλές να τρώμε το μεγάλο γεύμα το απόγευμα και όχι στη δουλειά γιατί έτσι περιορίζουμε το σαβούριασμα όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερες!

Καλές απώλειες λοιπόν με μέτρο πάντα και όχι υπερβολές! Το ζητούμενο είναι η πορεία και όχι κατ'ανάγκη το αποτέλεσμα!  :Wink: 
Φιλάκια πολλάααααααααααααααααα :bouncing:

----------


## p_k

asteraki,
είσαι πηγή έμπνευσης και θετικής σκέψης για όλους μας.
Το είπες και το έκανες!!!
Σου αξίζουν πάρα πολλά ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!
Η απώλεια ήταν φανταστική, θα δεις τη δεύτερη εβδομάδα τι θα γίνει!!!
Ξεκινάω κι εγώ επίσημα σήμερα στα 94,4 κιλά, με στόχο τα 79.
Πάμε λοιπόν με πείσμα και επιμονή!!!!!
Όλα θα πάνε τέλεια!
Είμαι πολύ ανεβασμένος σήμερα, η ψυχολογία στα ύψη!
Χάρηκα πολύ asteraki, προχώρα κανονικότατα!

Καλή επιτυχία και σε σένα tania, καλή δύναμη!
Τα λέμε αργότερα! :starhit:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Έλααααααααααααααααααααααα α!!!!!!!!!! :grin:
ʼντε, πολύ χαίρομαι που επιτέλους ποστάρεις κάτι! Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου αλλά ξέρεις... αυτή η υπερμετρη αισιοδοξία με έχει φάει! Τόσον καιρό και τα ίδια!!! Αυτή τη φορά όμως τελείωσε! &για τους 2 υποθέτω ε??? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Χαίρομαι που είσαι τόσο μα τόσο χαρούμενος σήμερα! 
Πάλι θα σου πω τα ίδια όπως κάθε φορά, νομίζω ότι και στα 85 μια χαρά θα είσαι γιατί είσαι ψηλός! Αλλά αν εσύ θες στα 79 οκ! 
Καλή δύναμη π-κ λοιπόν σε όλους αλλά και σε μας, αυτή η φορά ελπίζω να είναι η τελευταία! 
Θα τα πούμε και αναλυτικότερα το απόγευμα αρκεί να γυρίσω στην ώρα μου σήμερα σπίτι! 

Έχω να μαγειρέψω και τους γίγαντες.... πφφφφφφφφφφφφ:duh: και μονο που το σκεφτομαι νυσταζω! :yawn:
Θα τους βάλω στη χύτρα και τσακ μπαμ θα γίνουν!
Αααααααααααααα, να σας πω σκηνικό με τη χύτρα (άσχετο αλλά έχει πολύ γέλιο αν το σκεφτείς μια δύο μέρες αφού σου τύχει!!)!!
Είχα βάλει να φτιάξω φακές το έξυπνο πλασματίδιο και έβαλα νερό μπόλικο (λέω θα κάνει ζουμί πολυυυυυυυυυυυ). έλα όμως που το νερό παραήταν πολύ και έτσι άρχιζε η χύτρα να πετάει απο την τρύπα της μαζί με τους ατμούς και τις φακες!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Γέμισε όοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολο το σαλόνι, απο ντουλάπια, καναπέ και δεν ξέρω και γω πού αλλού έφτασαν! Όλη μέρα μάζευα και έπλενα!!!!!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Προσοχή λοιπόν με τη χύτρα γιατί ξεκινάς για λίγη ώρα μαγειρέματος και καταλήγεις με το φακιόλι και τη σφουγγαρίστρα αγκαλιά........ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

ʼντε, σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά! Καλή δύναμη σε όλους μας! Καλές κατηφόρες!!!!! 
Μάκιααααααααααααα:love::love::lov e::love:

----------


## p_k

Το τικεράκι μπήκε.
Αν δεν ήμουν απόλυτα αποφασισμένος να ξεκινήσω δεν θα το έβαζα. Τώρα όμως, τα δεδομένα άλλαξαν και το πολυπόθητο ξεκίνημα έγινε.
Ας γράψω τι έφαγα μέχρι τώρα...

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

50 γρ. δημητριακά
με 1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ

2 μπάρες δημητριακών light

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 μερ. μακαρόνια με τυρί και σάλτσα ντομάτας
Σαλάτα με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο

Το πρόγραμμα θα βελτιωθεί αύριο, η αρχή είναι σήμερα και αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο.
Είμαι στους 29 πόντους και ημέρα ζυγίσματος η Τετάρτη.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!
Όλα καλά ε?? :tumble:
Π-Κ πολύ χαίρομαι που έβαλες και τικεράκι! Καλή αρχή και επισήμως! Όλα καλά θα πάνε είμαι σίγουρη!
Εγω στα γνωστά, δουλειά κούραση και διατροφή!
Σήμερα η μέρα ξεκίνησε με:
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 τόστ με ψωμί σικάλεως και 1 φέτα τυρί του τόστ με χαμηλά λιπαρά
1 ποτήρι γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά

Μετά απο κανένα 3ωρο θα έχω:

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ 
2 μήλα μικρά

και αργότερα:

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
1 κρέμα καραμελέ (πολύ μου αρέσει αυτή η διατροφή!!!! :tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble: )
1 κριτσίνι ολικής άλεσης

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
γίγαντες - ψωμί - σαλάτα - φέτα (πρόλαβα ευτυχώς να μαγειρέψω χθες!)

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ:
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5% λιπαρά
2 κριτσίνια ολικής άλεσης

Κάνοντας τους υπολογισμούς σε πόντους είμαι πάνω κάτω στα ίδια με τα ww δηλαδή στους 21 πόντους ημερησίως (και αν όχι, τότε είμαι κατα μέσο όρο στους 21*7= 147 πόντους την εβδομάδα)
Για να δούμε! Δεν αγχώνομαι καθόλου, όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο, το μόνο μείον είναι ότι δεν έχω αξιωθεί να πάρω ζυγαριά να ζυγίζω έστω και για αρχή την τροφή που προσλαμβάνω ώστε να αρχίσω να εξοικειώνομαι με τις σωστές μερίδες. Όχι μόνο για τώρα αλλά και για αργότερα που θα θέλω να διατηρήσω το βάρος μου!

Για όλους όσους έχουν να χάσουν τόοοοοοσα κιλά: Υπομονή και επιμονή! Όπως λέει και ο πρεφέσσορας που μου δίνει διατροφή, ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ. Για να δουμε λοιπόν!

Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά!!!!!!! Θα τα πούμε σε λίγο!!!!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: :bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! καλή αρχή στην προσπάθεια σας και αστεράκι καλή συνέχεια! 

εύχομαι η ʼνοιξη να φέρει μαζί της την αναγέννηση τόσο στην ψυχή, όσο και στο σώμα μας. Οι σκέψεις σας να είναι θετικές, γεμάτες ενέργεια και δυναμισμό!

εγώ συνεχίζω σιγά σιγά με την διατροφή μου, έχω ξεφουσκώσει και περιμένω να δω το 8 έστω κι αν περάσουν μήνες. Το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι η διατροφή που ακολουθώ τώρα είναι η διατροφή για όλη μου την ζωή, έτσι δεν αγχώνομαι... Τρώω κανονικά και όταν ξεφεύγω διατροφικά υπολογίζω όλους τους πόντους και κάνω τις προσθαφαιρέσεις μου τις επόμενες μέρες.

να είστε όλοι καλά! πάααααμεεεεεε τώραααα πουυυυ γυρίιιιιιζει!!!

υ.γ Αμαλία; Αν διαβάζεις, δώσε ένα σημείο δημιουργικότητας!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ευχαριστώ Νεφέλη μου!
ʼνοιξη.... Μα ποιά ʼνοιξη??? Εδω πάνω στο βορρά κάνει πάααααααααααρα πολύ κρύο και νομίζω αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου ότι την Καθαρά Δευτέρα θα κάνει και χιόνια!!!!! :starhit::starhit:

Νομίζω Νεφέλη την καλύτερη προσέγγιση στο θέμα διατροφή έχεις κάνει διότι σκοπός είναι όχι μόνο το τί κάνουμε τώρα αλλά και το τί θα κάνουμε για το "απο εκεί και πέρα". Είναι πολύ σημαντικό που νιώθεις ότι έχεις ξεφουσκώσει διότι αυτό σε κάνει να νιώθεις δύναμη για να συνεχίσεις. Αν και εσένα δεν σε φοβάμαι γιατί φαίνεται δυνατή και αποφασιστική. :yes:

Τί άλλο να πω.... Απλά υπομονή και όλα θα γίνουν! Έχουμε αγώνα μπροστά μας, όχι μόνο για τα κιλά αλλά και γενικότερα! 

Σήμερα νιώθω λίγο περίεργα.. Λίγο άκεφη, λιγότερο αισιόδοξη και σίγουρα αρκετά πιασμένη :P 
ʼντε να έρθει το 3ημερο να ξεκουραστούμε λίγο...!

Μακάρι να μας διαβάζει η Αμαλία, μας έχει λείψει πολύ σε όλους! ΑΜΑΛΙΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ?? ???????????

Φιλιά πολλά πολλά σε όλους!!!! :love::love::love:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!
Όμορφη μέρα... Είναι Παρασκευή!!!! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
Νυστάζω λιγάκι αλλά το παλεύω αφου σκέφτομαι ότι έρχεται το τριήμερο! 
Με την διατροφή τα γνωστά... Δεν έχω ξεφύγει καθόλου, είμαι σταθερή και απερίσπαστη στο δρόμο μου!
Σήμερα έχουμε τα εξής:
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών κεράσι

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ
1 χυμό 

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
1 τσουρέκι 100γρ (αυτό που πήρα είναι 75... κρίμα...είχα λίγο περιθώριο ακόμη!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
χοιρινό με πουρέ 
σαλάτα καρότο

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
2 κριτσίνια ολικής άλεσης

Πάμε γερά, σχεδόν πέρασε και η 2η εβδομάδα χωρίς στερήσεις πείνα και πειρασμούς!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά, να περνάτε καλά και να χαμογελάτε!!! :P:P:bouncy::bouncy::wink1:

----------


## taniataniatania

Σε βρίσκω άψογη asteraki! Να ρωτήσω.. το κυρίως γεύμα σου τι ώρα περίπου το παίρνεις και το βραδινό επίσης...?

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σου Τάνια! Πώς πας με τη διατροφή σου? Ελπίζω όλα καλά με τις απογευματινές "υπερφαγίες"
Κοίταξε, σε γενικές γραμμές κοιτάω να τρώω ανα 3-3.5 ώρες (αν και τυχαίνει να πεινάω και σε λιγότερο χρόνο) μόνο και μόνο για να μην με πιάνει τρελή πείνα αργότερα και δεν μου είναι αρκετό αυτό που έχω στο πρόγραμμα. 
Το μεσημεριανό (τα ψιλοπράγματα που μου βάζει δηλαδή) το τρώω γύρω στις 3 το μεσημέρι δεδομένου ότι ξεκινάω με το πρωινό μου στις 9. Το μεγάλο φαγοπότι (το μεγάλο γεύμα μέσα στη μέρα) κοιτάω να το φάω αφού έχω γυρίσει σπίτι, έχω κάνει μπάνιο και είμαι έτοιμη να χαζέψω στην τηλεόραση ώστε να έχω και το 2ωράκι μου για να πάω να την πέσω για ύπνο. Ως εκ τούτου, το ελαφρύ βραδυνό το τρώω για απόγευμα και το απογευματινό για βραδυνό. Απλώς μέχρι τις 9.30 το πολύ 10 θα εχω φάει ότι μου αντιστοιχεί. Περιμένω να περάσει καμια ώρα παο το μεγάλο γεύμα και αν νιώσω λίγο πείνα πίνω ένα ποτήρι νεράκι και αυτό ήταν. Όλα μια χαρά.
Σήμερα όμως, νιώθω λίγο πεσμένη.... Εξαντλημένη... Ισως γιατί δεν έχω κοιμηθεί καλά αυτή τη βδομάδα? Δεν ξέρω... Πιθανολογώ ότι δεν οφείλεται στην δίαιτα...
Δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι η ποσότητα είναι μικρή παρόλο που προς το παρόν δεν έχω αισθανθεί πείνα ούτε έχω τρελή επιθυμία να φάω κάτι. Δεν μου λείπει τίποτα...

Για πες εσυ, τί ακριβώς κάνεις με την διατροφή σου και κυρίως για πόση απώλεια πας? 
Σου ξαναλέω ότι πρέπει να προσαρμόσεις τις θερμίδες στις δικές σου ανάγκες! Μπορεί να χρειάζεσαι περισσότερες!
Καλή μας συνέχεια λοιπόν!

Φιλιά πολλά!!!!!!!! :bisou: :bisou::bisou:

* Π-Κ, πού είσαι πουλάκι μου σήμερα? όλα καλά?
* Νεφέλη? και συ με άφησες μόνη ωσαν τον κούκου??????

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας. 

Αστεράκι η πεσμένη διάθεση μάλλον οφείλεται στον καιρό κι όχι στην δίαιτα αφού κάθε άλλο παρά δίαιτα είναι! Μια χαρά διατροφή και στα καλύπτει όλα, μην το συζητάς... κι αφού λειτουργεί, θαύμα!

Εγώ δεν έχω και πολλά να πω περί διατροφής αφού συνεχίζω με τους πόντους μου και πολύ προσεκτικά στο τι καταναλώνω. Πλησιάζουν γιορτές και γεννέθλια οπότε θα ήταν καλό να μην παρασυρθώ αν και κομματάκι δύσκολο... αφού στα γεννέθλια θα έχει και του πουλιού το γάλα και έπειτα μου αρέσει πολύ και ο σοκοχαλβάς και τα σιροπιαστά τα σαρακοστιανά... κάτι θα γίνει όμως αφού το επεξεργάζομαι εδώ και πολλές μέρες και μάλλον δεν θα αφεθώ.

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους!
Μετά από μια τρίμηνη περίοδο κατά την οποία αφέθηκα και δεν εφάρμοζα το πρόγραμμα, από χθες άλλαξαν όλα και ξεκίνησα κανονικά.
Πλέον το Σάββατο είναι η μέρα ζυγίσματος και το τικεράκι κάτω τα λέει όλα.
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΡΑΚΟΣΤΗ να έχουμε, με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα!
Τα λέμε αύριο το πρωί.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και Καλή Σαρακοστή!
Πολύ κρύο σήμερα, αλλά δεν πειράζει! Είναι τα τελευταία κρύα του χειμώνα που μας αποχαιρετά. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι σε 14 μέρες αρχίζει και επισήμως η άνοιξη!
Τα νέα μου είναι καλά: το πρόγραμμα συνεχίζεται κανονικά, τρίτη μέρα σήμερα. Η μικρή δείχνει σημάδια βελτίωσης από τη βρογχίτιδα που την ταλαιπωρεί και σε λίγο θα γεμίσω το τζάκι με ξύλα, γιατι εδώ το κρύο δεν αστειεύεται!
Για σήμερα είχαμε λοιπόν:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

Τοστ με 40 γρ. γκούντα
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ

2 μπάρες δημητριακών

Το μεσημέρι θα φάω κοτόπουλο φιλέτο, με σαλάτα και 50 γρ. λαγάνα

Να είστε καλά και καλή συνέχεια!

(Πέταγμα χαρταετού εν προβλέπεται με τέτοιες καιρικές συνθήκες!)

----------


## p_k

Μετά το μεσημεριανό έφαγα ένα μικρό σοκολατάκι 10 γρ (1 πόντος) και συνέχισα το απόγευμα με 50 γρ. δημητριακά και έναν καφέ.
Το βράδυ θα φάω τοστ με τυρί και γαρνιτούρα μανιτάρια μαγειρεμένα στο αντικολλητικό τηγάνι.
Καλή μέρα και η σημερινή, εξελίσσεται σωστά.
Οπότε πέρασε το τριήμερο και αύριο πάμε στο δεύτερο μισό της εβδομάδας. 
Προς το παρόν χαιρετώ και τα λέμε αργότερα!

----------


## p_k

Για βραδινό έφτιαξα μια δική μου έμπνευση:

Έψησα μια αραβική πιτα, την οποία γέμισα με πολλά μανιτάρια (που είχα προηγουμένως σωτάρει), τυρί φέτα, ντομάτα και λίγη μουστάρδα.
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν εκπληκτικό (αν δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου...) και όποιος θέλει ας το δοκιμάσει και θα με θυμηθεί!
Έτσι ολοκληρώθηκε η τρίτη μέρα, όμορφα και ωραία!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια!!!!!!!!! :smilegrin::smilegrin:
Όλα καλά? Π-κ, χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω φορτσάτο και αποφασιμένο για μεγάλες αλλαγές! Απ'ότι είδα το διαιτολόγιό σου είναι άψογο και κυρίως αρκετά χορταστικό. Αυτό με την αραβική φαίνεται καλό...θα το δοκιμάσω να σου πω! Νομίζω πως και 2 ελιές καθαρισμένες αν έβαζες μεσα θα ταίριαζαν.... Καλή αρχή λοιπόν, καλό κουράγιο και καλή δύναμη!!! όλα καλά θα πάνε είμαι σίγουρη και ελπίζω αυτή η φορά να μην έχει πισωγυρίσματα.... (αυτό ισχύει και για τους 2 μας) 
Πολύ χάρηκα που η μικρή αρχίζει να γίνεται καλύτερα, είναι ο καιρός περίεργος και χρειάζεται προσοχή.
Νεφέλη, θέλει λίγο σκέψη το θέμα των γλυκών, είνα μεγάλος πειρασμός αλλά και πολύ μεγάλος μπελάς!!! Δύναμη λοιπόν!!!!! :yes::yes: :Smile: 
Στα δικά μου τώρα... Την Κ. Δευτέρα, έκανα δικό μου πρόγραμμα μιας και ήμουν εκτός πόλης και δεν κατάφερα να φάω επακριβώς ότι έπρεπε. Έφαγα περίπου 4 πλοκάμια χταπόδι) βραστό με λάδι και ξύδι ενω είχα 100γρ, έφαγα 2 καλαμαράκια τηγανητά μικρά, 1 μικρή γαρίδα τηγανητή με κρούστα απο μπύρα θυμάρι και αλεύρι, 1 κουτ σούπας σκορδαλιά και λαγάνα περίπου 90γρ. Ηταν δεν ήταν πολλά αυτά έφαγα... Θα δείξει σήμερα πώς θα πάει στον προφέσσορ... Έχω το καθιερωμένο ραντεβού της Τρίτης το οποίο και σκέφτομαι απο σήμερα να το κάνω κάθε 2η Τρίτη γιατί τα λεφτά είναι πολλά και επίσης μπορώ να τρώω ένα φαγητό 2 φορές οπότε και να κάνω 1 πρόγραμμα 2 φορές. Πήρα φόρμα και παπά για να πάω στο γυμναστήριο αλλά νιώθω σήμερα λες και έχει περάσει μπουλντόζα απο πάνω μου... Την Κυριακή είχαμε πάει σε κάτι φίλους στη Λάρισα και επιστρέψαμε Κ.Δευτέρα αλλά για κακή μας τύχη μολις πιάσαμε την εθνική οδό ξεκινάει μια απίστευτη χιονόπτωση, αέρας, στα Τέμπη μόλις που μπορούσες να κουνηθείς απο τα χιόνια κάτω... Σταματημένοι επί μία ώρα και απο πάνω μας τα βράχια και να σκέφτομαι "Μόνο μην πέσει καμία πέτρα απο τα βράχια και έχουμε άλλα μετά..." Φεύγουμε απο εκεί, ξεκολλάμε απο την κίνηση και ξεκινάει άλλο λούκι.... Στο ύψος του Πλαταμώνα, το χιόνι είχε στρωθεί για τα καλά, όλοι είχαν σταματήσει να βάλουν αλυσίδες γιατί ούτε συζήτηση για να προχωρήσει κάποιος έτσι... Βέβαια, δεν είχαμε αλυσίδες και έτσι με έπιασε πανικός...... Εδώ θα μείνουμε και θα μας φάνε οι λύκοι, χωρίς νερό, θα παγώσουμε.... Τέλοσπάντων, μέσα στην ατυχία μας πήγαμε με τα πόδια σε ένα βενζινάδιο που ήταν 500 μέτρα πιο κάτω (ούτε που το είχα παρατηρήσει, ρωτήσαμε τροχαία), πήραμε αλυσίδες (τις οποίες και χρυσοπληρώσαμε φυσικά... Α ρε φραγκοφονιάδες!) περιμέναμε κανα 2 ωρο να ανοίξουν τον δρόμο τα εκχιονιστικά μηχανήματα και οι αλατιέρες, να βγάλουν και μια νταλίκα που δίπλωσε στη μέση του δρόμου.... Έτσι λοιπόν, Λάρισα - Θεσσαλονίκη, μια απόστση 1 ώρας το κάναμε 5.30ώρες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Δεν πήγαινα στους δικούς μου στην Αθήνα καλύτερα?????????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Νιώθω ότι έχω πάθει κρυοπαγήματα παντού, νυστάζω απίστευτα, κρυώνω επίσης απίστευτα και μάλλον την έχω αρπάξει! 
Τελοσπάντων, μη σας πρήζω, καλή συνέχεια σε όλους να είμαστε καλά, φιλια πολλάαααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααα:bisou::bisou::bisou::smilegri n:
Θα τα πούμε με νεότερα για το θέμα της διατροφής....

----------


## asteraki_ed

και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε:
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 τόστ με τυρί 

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ
1 μήλο

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
1 κρέμα καραμελέ
1 κριτσίνι ολικής

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
τσιπούρα 200γρ
μπροκολο σαλάτα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
2 κριτσίνια ολικής
1 ποτήρι γάλα

----------


## taniataniatania

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> 
> Για πες εσυ, τί ακριβώς κάνεις με την διατροφή σου και κυρίως για πόση απώλεια πας?


Καλησπέρα και καλή Σαρακοστή!

Έχασα και εγώ ενα κιλάκι σιγά σιγά(67.7 προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και σήμερα 66.6)με καθημερινη γυμναστικη (Power yoga), εβγαλα το ψωμι απο την διατροφή μου και προσπαθώ να μένω στο 1 πιάτο φαγητό για βράδυ. Εχω φάει και τα γλυκάκια μου αυτές τις μερες, αλκοολ δεν πίνω ευτυχώς καθόλου και κάπως ετσι σκέφτομαι να συνεχίσω...

Θα βάλω και περισσότερη αεροβική στο πρόγραμμα, κάτι σε tae bo σκέφτομαι.. έχω κατεβάσει τις παναγιάς τα μάτια από προγράμματα γυμναστικής οπότε αν μη τι άλλο έχω ποικιλία..!
Θέλω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι να έχω φτάσει τα 56 και πιστεύω να τα καταφέρω.. 

Καλη συνέχεια asteraki, ευχομαι να έχεις ευχάριστα νέα σήμερα!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!!!

Χθες ήταν η καθιερωμένη συνάντηση με τον πρεφέσσορα για ζύγισμα και refresh της διατροφής. Η απώλεια για την εβδομάδα ήταν 900γρ! Όχι και άσχημα! Προχωράμε λοιπόν στην 3η εβδομάδα γερά με τσαμπουκά με τη συνολική απώλεια να φτάνει στα 2κιλά και 100γραμμάρια! :smilegrin:
Ανανέωσα το ραντεβού μου για την επόμενη Τρίτη, λαμβάνοντας ταυτόχρονα και το νέο μου διαιτολόγιο που περιλαμβάνει πολλάααααααααααα!
Χθες ήταν και η πρώτη μου μέρα στο γυμναστήριο, θα ασχοληθώ προς το παρόν με διάδρομο και στεπ ενώ αργότερα θα βάλω και κοιλιακούς - ραχιαίους. 
Καλά ήταν μπορώ να πω... Μάλλον θα πηγαίνω κάθε μέρα για τον προσεχή μήνα αν και σήμερα δεν είμαι και πολύ καλά... Ψύξη θα έχω πάθει... Η δεξιά πλευρά μου πονάει πολύ και δεν μπορώ να γυρίσω.... Νομίζω πως έχω σκουριάσει! 

Τάνια, πολύ συνετές οι επιλογές σου στο φαγητό και πιστεύω ότι θα έχεις αποτελέσματα! Μπράβο και για το ένα κιλό!!!!  :Wink:  Το ψωμί κατα τη γνώμη μου δεν χρειάζεται να το καταργήσεις αλλά ίσως να το περιορίσεις. Μπράβο σου πάντως, καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια! Να μπαίνεις να ενημερώνεις και να τα λέμε!:wink1:

Για σήμερα έχουμε:
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ
1 μεγάλο πορτοκάλι

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
2 φρυγανιές
1 φέτα τυρί χαμηλών λιπαρών

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
Φασολάδα - φέτα - τυρί - σαλάτα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
σαλάτα
1 κομμάτι φέτα

Πολύ όμορφα και σήμερα λοιπόν, πάμε για άλλα καλύτερα ακόμη με υπομονή, κέφι και θέληση!
Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά και τα λέμε σύντομα! :love:
:love::love::love:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και από μένα!
Συγχαρητήρια asteraki!!! Μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο!
Πάνε τα 2,1 κιλά, αλλάξαμε και δεκάδα, όλα καλά.
Όταν το πρόγραμμα είανι σωστό και ισορροπημένο, όταν υπάρχει η θέληση, η επιμονή και η θετική σκέψη, όλα λειτουργούν υπέρ μας και καταφέρνουμε αυτό που πριν φάνταζε ακατόρθωτο.
Στα θετικά και η γυμναστική. Οτιδήποτε θέτει το σώμα σε κίνηση βοηθάει, χωρίς όμως υπερβολές όταν πρόκειται για αδυνάτισμα. Εμένα με βοηθάει πάρα πολύ το περπάτημα (και είναι και πολύ ευχάριστο).
Στα δικά μου τώρα:
Το πρόγραμμα συνεχίζεται κανονικά και σήμερα έφαγα τα εξής:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με ψωί ολικής
30 γρ. γκούντα
1 φλ. γάλα με 1,5% λιπαρά

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ

40 γρ. δημητριακά 

Το μεσημέρι θα φάω μακαρόνια με σάλτσα ντομάτας, τριμμένο κεφαλοτύρι, σαλάτα λαχανικών.

Πάμε γερά και δυνατά!
ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ - ΘΕΛΗΣΗ - ΠΕΙΘΑΡΧΙΑ - ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ - ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ

----------


## asteraki_ed

Έχουμε γίνει ολίγον τί γραφικοί αλλά ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΑΣ!!!!!!!
Όλα καλά θα πάνε είμαι σίγουρη! Το περπάτημα είναι η ιδανική λύση ειδικά τώρα που φτιάχνει ο καιρός!!! και ο διάδρομος ουσιαστικά τον ίδιο ρόλο παίζει με τη μόνο διαφορά ότι με το περπάτημα βολτάρεις και απολαμβάνεις τη φύση και τον όμορφο καιρό ενώ στο γυμναστήριο είσαι κλεισμένος σε μια αίθουσα και κοιτάς τον τοίχο, την τηλεόραση, άντε και καμιά κλεφτή ματιά σε κανένα "ενδιαφέρον" πρόσωπο παραδίπλα.... :cool rsvd:  :Embarrassment: 
Αχ, τί τρελά σκαμπανεβάσματα είναι αυτά που κάνει όμως... Μια ζέστη μια κρύο.... Τί να πω... Εδω τώρα έχει ήλιο ντάλα, πολύ λίγο κρύο... Ότι να'ναι!
Μακαρονάδα Π-Κ ε???? Τυχερέ!!!! Μα πόσο μου αρέσουν οι μακαρονάδες!!!!! :tumble::bouncy::grin:

Πόσο χαίρομαι που ξαναπήραμε την κατηφόρα και κυρίως την απόφαση! Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να είναι και η τελευταία...! :smug b:
Πάμε γερά λοιπόν, πάω και γω να φάω τις φρυγανιές μου και το τυρί, να συσκεφθώ με τον εαυτό μου αν είμαι σε φάση να πάω στο γυμναστήριο για να γυμνάσω το θεικό μου κορμί που το ταλαιπώρησα χθες με τόση ώρα διάδρομο και να αποφασίσω τί θα φτιάξω αύριο για να οργανώσω λίγο τη μέρα μου!

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είπα να μην ξαναπηγαίνω κάθε βδομάδα στον προφέσσορ αλλά τί να κάνω, ας το κάνω για τον πρώτο μήνα και μετά βλέπουμε! Είδα το 7 (μα τί χαρά επιτέλους μετά απο τόσον καιρό) και πήρα τα πάνω μου. Θα ζοριστώ λίγο αλλά θα το παλέψω...!:tumble:

Φιλάκια λοιπόν σε όλους!!!!!!!! :love::love:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά! 
Ωραία η μέρα σήμερα με ήλιο και πολύ λίγο κρύο! Στα της διατροφής τα γνωστά, χωρίς αποκλίσεις απο τον στόχο και με διάθεση για τη συνέχεια!
Χθες πήγα γυμναστήριο πάλι (2η μέρα) και άντεξα να κάνω 30 λεπτά διάδρομο και 10 λεπτά στεπ. Σιγά σιγά ελπίζω να μπορέσω να αυξήσω λίγο τους χρόνους παραμονής σε κάθε όργανο. Προς το παρόν κάνω ότι αντέχω!!!! Είμαι τελείως αγύμναστη πάντως μιας και κουράζομαι σχετικά εύκολα! 
Προσπαθώ να οργανώσω λίγο την καθημερινή μου ζωή διότι τώρα με την διατροφή που έχω πρέπει να μαγειρεύω κάθε μέρα σχεδόν και αυτό για μένα φαντάζει εξαιρετικά επίπονο με δεδομένο ότι έχω τη δουλειά μέχρι τις 5.30 και το γυμναστήριο μέχρι τις 7.30 - 8 παρά οπότε γυρναω αργά στο σπίτι και δεν έχω το κουράγιο να ασχοληθώ και πολύ με τα κουζινικά μου!! Ευτυχώς χθες βρήκα το κουράγιο και μαγείρεψα τη φασολάδα που μου αντιστοιχούσε χθες... Βέβαια μαγείρευα μέχρι τις 11 αλλά δε βαριέσαι.... Θα το συνηθίσω, πού θα πάει!
Για σήμερα έχουμε τα εξής:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
3 κριτσίνια ολικής 

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ
1 μεγάλο μήλο

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
φασολάδα - ψωμί - φέτα - σαλάτα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
1 τόστ με 1 φέτα τυρί χαμηλών λιπαρών 

Εννοείται πως όλη τη μέρα καταναλώνω 1&1/2 λίτρο νερό....
όλη τη μέρα στο μπάνιο τη βγάζω...

Τέλοσπάντων, όλα καλά, συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι προς τον στόχο χωρίς ενδοιασμούς ή ατασθαλίες!
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά σε όλους! :roll::roll::roll::bouncy::bisou::bisou:

----------


## asteraki_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Κοίτα, αυτό με τους πόντους θα το κάνεις για κανα2 - 3 μέρες και μετά θα ξέρεις τα περισσότερα απέξω. Τα βασικά τουλάχιστον..!
> Ένα ελαφρύ κόλλημα με την μέτρηση των πόντων θα το φας είναι η αλήθεια την πρώτη βδομάδα, μετα θα δεις ότι πέφτει η ζυγαριά και την 2η εβδομάδα θα είσαι πιο χαλαρή. Την Τρίτη εβδομάδα πλέον που θα έχεις αρχίσει να μαθαίνεις το σύστημα δεν θα σε νοιάζει τόσο πολύ τί θα φάς διότι το πρόγραμμα αυτό σου επιτρέπει να τρως τα πάντα άρα δεν θα σπαζοκεφαλιάζεσαι! Το μόνο που ενδεχομένως να σε ζορίσει λίγο είναι ότι θα θες αν φας κάτι "αμαρτωλό" και θα δεις ότι οι πόντοι του είναι αρκετοί και θα σκεφτείς αν πρέπει να τους χαραμίσεις εκεί ή σε κάποια άλλα περισσότερα πράγματα που θα σου δώσουν τους ίδιους ή και λιγότερους πόντους απο αυτό. 
> Με τους διαιτολόγους το θέμα είναι το εξής: Από κάποια στιγμή και μετά το πρόγραμμα γίνεται ανιαρό. Ναι μεν σε κρατάνε σε ένα συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο και δεν ασχολείσαι καθόλου με το τί θα φας αλλά μόνο με το ότι πρέπει να το μαγειρέψεις, αλλά απο κάποια στιγμή και μετά βλέπεις ότι η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται και σε κουράζει. Το καλό με την διατροφή απο διαιτολόγο είναι ότι σου μαθαίνει ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΣ. Είναι προσωπικό θέμα αν μπορείς να το ακολουθήσεις και κυρίως αν αυτού του είδους διατροφή που σε βάζει να κάνεις μπορείς να την κρατήσεις και μετά. Έχω χάσει πολλά κιλά και σε διαιτολόγο αλλά δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να τα διατηρήσω. ΠΟΤΕ. Δεν λέω ότι φταίνε αλλά μάλλον εμένα δεν μου ταίριαζε ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος προσέγγισης της δίαιτας. 
> Μια απόφαση είναι όλα. Απόφαση και θέληση!
> Καλή επιτυχία με ότι αποφασίσεις να κάνεις! 
> Σε φιλώ και ότι χρειαστείς εδώ είμαι!!!!!!!!! :bouncy:


το βλέπω αυτό και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο ασταθής είμαι στις θέσεις μου!!! όντως το πιστεύω αυτό αλλά παρόλα αυτά κάνω διατροφή με διαιτολόγο.... Οτι να ναι είμαι τελικά....:spin::spin::spin::thumbdown:
Τουλάχιστον αυτή τη φορά ας μην είνια σαν τις άλλες που μου δημιούργησαν αυτή τη στάση! 
Φιλάκια πολλάαααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!:spin:
:wink1:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!!!
Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά και να συνεχίζετε κανονικά!
Ολοκληρώθηκε η πρώτη εβδομάδα και αύριο το πρωί έχουμε το ζύγισμα.
Εν αναμονή λοιπόν...
Τα λέμε αύριο!

----------


## p_k

Πολλές πολλές καλημέρες!
Η μέρα σήμερα ξεκίνησε πάρα πολύ καλά, καθώς το ζύγισμα έδειξε απώλεια 1,2 κιλών.
Είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος, κυρίως επειδή έγινε η αρχή, το ξεκίνημα και η προσπάθεια της εβδομάδας απέδωσε.
Συνεχίζω λοιπόν, προσπαθώντας κάθε μέρα να είμαι μέσα στους πόντους και να τρώω ισορροπημένα.
Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν:

05/03/2011 ..... 94,7
12/03/2011 ..... 93,5

Καλή συνέχεια και Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους!
Επιτέλους μπήκε η άνοιξη και ο ήλιος κάνει καθημερινά την παρουσία του αισθητή, μετά την περίοδο του κρύου!
Το πρόγραμμα συνεχίζεται κανονικά, για σήμερα είχαμε:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί
30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 φλ. γάλα ημίπαχο
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1/3 μερ. ρεβύθια σούπα
Ντοματαοσαλάτα με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
40 γρ. σκληρό τυρί
1 φέτα ψωμί 
1 μπάρα δημητριακών (για επιδόρπιο)

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια!
Π-Κ όλα άψογα βλέπω και έτσι θα συνεχίσουν! Ήταν να γίνει η αρχή, τώρα ποιος σε πιάνει! Παρατηρώ μια ισορροπία στο καθημερινό σου διαιτολόγιο οπότε και θεωρώ την επιτυχία δεδομένη! Τα καλύτερα σου εύχομαι!!!! Συνέχισε έτσι και όλα θα πάνε μια χαρά!!!!
Σήμερα μελαγχολικός ο καιρός και πεσμένη η διάθεση... Το σβκ που πέρασε δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα και ότι καλύτερο μιας και δεν κατάφερα να ξεκουραστώ λόγω των κοινωνικών υποχρεώσεων... Στα της διατροφής όλα καλά θα έλεγα, μόνο που δεν κατάφερα να φάω παρά μόνο το μεσημεριανό μου και το Σάββατο και την Κυριακή.... Νιώθω καταβεβλημένη και αρκετά κουρασμένη... Ευτυχώς έρχεται το 3ημερο που θα πάω να επισκεφτώ τους δικούς μου στην πατρίδα...
Σήμερα έχουμε τα εξής:
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 τυρόπιτα 
1 κουτάκι χυμός 

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΑ
1 μήλο

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
2 digestive

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
αρακάς - ψωμί - τυρί

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
σαλάτα - ψωμί - φέτα

Αυτά λοιπόν, να περνάτε όλοι καλά και να χαμογελάτε!
xxx

----------


## asteraki_ed

&μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή τίποτα... Μόνο την τυρόπιτα και τον χυμό... Έλεος δηλαδή... Απο το ένα άκρο στο άλλο... Μετά απο δω σειρά έχει το γυμναστήριο. Με βλέπω για κανα μισάωρο διάδρομο και κανα 10λεπτο step. Ποιος έχει το κουράγιο μετά απο τέτοια μέρα.... Λοιπόν... αυτά... Βλέπω μόνη και έρημη απέμεινα....
Ουφ, δεν μπορώ άλλο θα σκάσω σήμερα...
Τέλοσπάντων, σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά και .... τα λέμε :saint2:

----------


## p_k

Χρύσα, γιατί έτσι σήμερα;
Δεν είχες το χρόνο να φας τα digestive και το μήλο;

----------


## GAGARAS

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 1.66 ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΟΣ 72 ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ 10 ΚΙΛΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Ν ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ,ΕΧΩ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ LIPOTOX ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ Κ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΝΙ ...ΚΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΚΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΝΕ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΑΝ ΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ...ΘΕΛ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΙΣΩ...Η ΣΚΟΝΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ Η' ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΑΛΑΜΗΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ?///1 χαπακι μια ωρα πριν το γευμα ...πινω τη σκονι κ αυτο η τρωω συν γευμα διατροφησ ?an mporeite saw parakalv na moy apanthsete χρειαζομε τι βοηθεια σας !!!ευχαριστω

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Η χθεσινή μέρα ήταν απαράδεκτη διατροφικά.
Έκανα πολλές, μα πάρα πολλές παρασπονδίες και καταλαβαίνετε πώς αισθάνομαι.
Δεν πειράζει όμως, διαγράφουμε και προχωράμε προς τον τελικό στόχο! 
Από σήμερα πιο σωστά και υπεύθυνα.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με 30 γρ. γκούντα
1 κουτάκι χυμός

Για ΠΡΟΓΕΥΜΑ θα φάω μια μπάρα δημητριακών.

Καλήμέρα σε όλες και όλους (asteraki χάθηκες)  :Wink: 
Καλή συνέχεια και ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!
Τα κιλά είναι μόνο αριθμοί, πού θα πάει, θα τα χάσουμε!  :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by GAGARAS_
> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 1.66 ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΟΣ 72 ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ 10 ΚΙΛΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Ν ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ,ΕΧΩ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ LIPOTOX ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ Κ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΝΙ ...ΚΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΚΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΝΕ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΑΝ ΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ...ΘΕΛ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΙΣΩ...Η ΣΚΟΝΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ Η' ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΑΛΑΜΗΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ?///1 χαπακι μια ωρα πριν το γευμα ...πινω τη σκονι κ αυτο η τρωω συν γευμα διατροφησ ?an mporeite saw parakalv na moy apanthsete χρειαζομε τι βοηθεια σας !!!ευχαριστω


νομιζω πως η σκονη αντικαθιστα τα γευματα ... οταν τελειωσει η σκονη τοτε ξεκινας τα γευματα που αναφερει στο κουτι ..

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά! Εντάξει, κάπως έστρωσε η μέρα χθες... Πήγα γυμναστήριο και ξεχάστηκα...
Π-Κ, παρασπονδία ακούω???????? δεν πειράζει, αρκεί να αναπληρώσεις!
Χθες εντάξει, έφαγα αρακά το βράδυ με ψωμί και τυρί και νομίζω όλα οκ!
Δε βαριέσαι... εχω απόθεμα λίπους και έτσι δεν παθαίνω τπτ!!!! :smilegrin:
Για τις σκόνες δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά gagaras οποτε και δεν θα μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω...
Σήμερα το πρόγραμμα έχει ψάρι. Πάω τώρα γιατί έχω δουλίτσα και τα λέμε ξανα αργότερα.
Φιλια

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! 

βλέπω έχετε μπει όλοι δυναμικά στον διατροφικό αγώνα! 

κι εγώ συνεχίζω όπως μπορώ αν και τώρα προσέχω λίγο περισσότερο από πριν είναι η αλήθεια και περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα την επόμενη Κυριακή.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Νεφέλη μου όλα καλά βλέπω πηγαίνουν και σίγουρα θα έχεις και καλό αποτέλεσμα στο ζύγισμα την Κυριακή! Θα έχουμε 2 ευχάριστα στο σβκ, του Π-Κ που ζυγίζεται Σάββατο και τα δικά σου που ζυγίζεσαι Κυριακή.
Λοιπόν, σήμερα έχουμε τα εξής:
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
1 τόστ με τυρί

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΑ
1 μήλο (που δεν το έφαγα ποτέ βέβαια...)

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
2 φρυγανιές
1 φέτα τυρί

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
ψάρι (γαύρο πήρα αλλά ποιος τον καθαρίζει ρε γμτ????)
ντομάτα σαλάτα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών με κεράσι

Σήμερα έχουμε και την καθιερωμένη επίσκεψη στον διαιτολόγο και έτσι αύριο θα έχω και νεότερα.
Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά! :grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας!
Πήγα διαιτολόγο σήμερα... χάλια ρε γμτ... +200γρ και υποτίθεται ότι αυή την εβδομάδα έφγα και λιγότερο απ'ότι έπρεπε. Χάνω τις αντοχές μου σιγά σιγά... Με όλα αυτά.... Δεν με έχω συνηθίσει έτσι... Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά...
Τα λέμε αύριο! :grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!
Απογοητευτική η χθεσινή μέρα και μπορώ να πω ότι με έχει ρίξει ψυχολογικά αρκετά... Μεγαλώνω και χάνω τις αντοχές μου...
Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά την άλλη βδομάδα τουλάχιστον...
Για σήμερα έχουμε:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 ποτηρι γαλα 
1 μπάρα δημητριακών με κεράσι

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΑ
1 μήλο

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
1 κουλούρι Θεσ/κης

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
μακαρονια με κιμα τυρι και σαλατα ντοματα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
Μπρόκολο σαλάτα
Ψωμι και τυρι φετα

Αυτά τα λίγα απο μένα...
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά! :wink1:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αστεράκι τόσους υδατάνθρακες που έχεις καθημερινά, είναι απ'το πρόγραμμα που σου δίνει η διαιτολόγος; Με τόσο ψωμί καθημερινά που έχει το καθημερινό σου μενού σου, πιστεύω ότι είναι λογικό να μην έχεις απώλεια έστω γραμμαρίων.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ο διαιτολόγος μού τα δίνει αυτά και απ'ότι κατάλαβα, αυτό που μετράει είναι να μένουμε πάντα στα πλαίσια των 1200 θερμίδων καθημερινά. Δε νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι που με κολλάει διότι και κατά το παρελθόν που έκανα με το πρόγραμμα των ww, ακολουθώντας πιστά τους πόντους που μου αντιστοιχούσαν και τρώγοντας απ'όλες τις τροφές(και κάποιες φορές μπορώ να ομολογήσω ότι γουρούνιαζα με γλυκά), έχανα κάθε βδομάδα απο 800 γρ μέχρι 1 κιλό. Τί να πώ... Δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά απο διατροφή και βιταμίνες και τέτοια οπότε δεν μπορώ και να σου αιτιολογήσω παραπάνω... Πρέπει να δω τί γίνεται πάντως γιατί και πρήξιμο να είναι απο τα πολλά μπρόκολα ή πρήξιμο απο το πολύ νερό που είχα πιεί πριν πάω, δεν μπορώ να αιτιολογήσω αύξηση...
Απλώς με πτοεί το γεγονός και πρέπει να το ξεπεράσω...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Φιλάκιαααααααα :bisou::bisou:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μην τρως κι εσύ τόσα πολλά μπρόκολα!!! Φάε καμιά άλλη πρασινάδα! Μαρουλάκι για παράδειγμα ή χόρτα βραστά... Το μπρόκολο όσο να'ναι την κάνει την κατακράτησή του!
Μην απογοητεύεσαι όμως... συνέχισε όπως σε έχει συμβουλεύσει η διαιτολόγος και θα χάσεις και τα 200 και παραπάνω γραμμάρια την άλλη εβδομάδα... Α! Και να ζυγίζεσαι με τα ίδια ρούχα ή ελαφρύτερα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Το λατρεύω το μπρόκολο!!!!!!! Πρώτον γιατί είναι εξαιρετικό νόστιμο με μπόλικο ξύδι και αλάτι και κατα δεύτερον είναι η μόνη πρασινάδα που καθαρίζεται εύκολα και βράζει γρήγορα! :wink1:
Συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι και όπου μας βγάλει! Είπαμε, η διαδρομή μετράει... 
Με τα ίδια ρούχα πήγα αλλά τπτ... Δεν μου έκανε τη χάρη να πέσει έστω και λίγο! :spin::spin:
Την άλλη φορά θα ζυγιστώ με τα απολύτως απαραίτητα...!!! :tumble::tumble::duh::P
Ευχαριστώ Μαράκι! :wink1:

----------


## p_k

Μια χαρά είναι οι υδατάνθρακες asteraki, ξέρει ο διαιτολόγος.
Η κατακράτηση οφείλεται πιθανώς στο μπρόκολο που έφαγες την προηγούμενη μέρα. Εσύ συνεχίζεις κανονικά και θα δεις ότι την άλλη εβδομάδα όλα θα πάνε τέλεια!
Δεν πτοούμαστε είπαμε!  :Wink: 
Πάμε στα δικά μου τώρα

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με γκούντα
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ

2 μικρά κουλούρια Θεσσαλονίκης

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδιαααααααα!!!!!!!! :bouncy::bouncy:
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!
Σήμερα βροχερή η μέρα, ότι πρέπει για χουχούλιασμα! Επιτέλους σε 2 μέρες έρχεται το σβκ... να ξεκουραστούμε και να γεμίσουμε τις μπαταρίες! Λοιπόν, στα της διατροφής τώρα.. Όλα καλά προς το παρόν, με την κοιλιά να έχει αρχίσει να πέφτει, τα πόδια να σφίγγουν και γενικώς τη διάθεση να ανεβαίνει! Αίσθανομαι καλύτερα απο ποτέ σήμερα, δεν ξέρω γιατί και ούτε θέλω να μάθω, μου ακεί που νιώθω πολύ πολύ όμορφα! 
Το πρόγραμμα έχει τα εξής: 
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 ποτήρι γάλα
3 κριτσίνια ολικής

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΑ
1 μήλο

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
2 φρυγανιές 
τυρί cottage (πήρα το ροζουλί που είναι νόστιμο και πικάντικο..!)

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
γίγαντες
ψωμί
τυρί 
σαλάτα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
γάλα
2 φρυγανιές

Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά! Καλή σας μέρα! :love::love::love::love:

----------


## anna81

καλημερα κοριτσια!!!!!
Σημερα ξεκιναw διατροφη μαζι με το ροφημα prevent...μεχρι στιγμης δεν πειναω[email protected]
:love:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα ʼννα, σου εύχομαι καλή αρχή!
Να ρωτήσω βρε παιδιά μήπως ξέρει κανείς... Πόσα γραμμάρια είναι περίπου μια κουταλιά της σούπας cottage cheese?
Αν κάποιος ξέρει pleaseeeeeeeeee

----------


## Μαρία._ed

15 γρ. αστεράκι

----------


## alexaki21

> _Originally posted by GAGARAS_
> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 1.66 ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΟΣ 72 ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ 10 ΚΙΛΑ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Ν ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ,ΕΧΩ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ LIPOTOX ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ Κ ΣΕ ΣΚΟΝΙ ...ΚΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΚΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΝΕ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΑΝ ΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ...ΘΕΛ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΙΣΩ...Η ΣΚΟΝΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ Η' ΤΡΩΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΑΛΑΜΗΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ?///1 χαπακι μια ωρα πριν το γευμα ...πινω τη σκονι κ αυτο η τρωω συν γευμα διατροφησ ?an mporeite saw parakalv na moy apanthsete χρειαζομε τι βοηθεια σας !!!ευχαριστω

----------


## alexaki21

Παιδιά πρέπει ως το αλλο σάββατο να χάσω 5 κιλά, έχω ενα γάμο κ πρέπει να μπω στα ρουχα τησ αδερφής μου.
πέρνω τα λιποτοξ απο την Κυριακή, πεινάω πολύ, που να χορτάσεις με σκόνη και χάπια???
κανεισ καείς εδώ διαιτα χαπια+σκονη λιποτοξ??
gagara πωσ πασ εσύ??

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαράκι μου για την διευκρίνιση!!!
Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by alexaki21_
> Παιδιά πρέπει ως το αλλο σάββατο να χάσω 5 κιλά, έχω ενα γάμο κ πρέπει να μπω στα ρουχα τησ αδερφής μου.
> πέρνω τα λιποτοξ απο την Κυριακή, πεινάω πολύ, που να χορτάσεις με σκόνη και χάπια???
> κανεισ καείς εδώ διαιτα χαπια+σκονη λιποτοξ??
> gagara πωσ πασ εσύ??


Kαλύτερα να ρωτήσεις εδώ: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...ge=1#pid140276
Μην μπλέκουμε την δίαιτα με τους πόντους με άλλες μεθόδους! Θα μπερδευτούμε στο τέλος!

5 κιλά μέχρι το άλλο Σάββατο; Αδύνατο! Για να χαθούν χρειάζεται 1-2 μήνες -όχι 10 μέρες- με προσεκτική διατροφή και τήρηση κατά γράμμα. Φαντάζομαι ότι είχες το χρονικό περιθώριο μέχρι το γάμο να χάσεις τα κιλά αυτά. Τελευταία στιγμή δεν γίνεται να χαθούν. :smirk:

----------


## GAGARAS

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ κ απο εμενα καλησπερα alexaki !ευχαριστω για την απαντηση απο εδω και περα θα την κανω ετσι ..δηλαδη σκονη κ χαπια μονο ,απλα ντρεπομε να απαντησω γιατι εδω και 3 μερες την ξεκινησα αλλα εχω κανει ατασταλιες ρε παιδια συγνωμη ...δεν αντεχω ολη μερα σκονη ...ετγω το πρωι πινω τη σκονη κ χαπια και το βραδυ το ιδιο το μεσημερη εφαγα κανονικα ...οποτε για να μην σου πω ψεματα ...ξεκινω απο αυριο κ θα πινω μονο σκονη αντε να αλαξω ενα δειπνο με 2 βραστα αυγα οπως λεει μεσα ισα με μια παλαμη φαγητο....και θα σου πω ποσα χανω καθε βδομαδα ...παντως κιας μην την κανω κανονικα εχω παρατυρησει οτι παω τουαλετα για ψιλο μετα συνχωρησεος οποτε θα τα πουμε σε μια εβδομαδα.....ευχαριστω !

----------


## GAGARAS

α μην ξεχασω αλεξακι εγω ξερω μια διαιτα που την εκανε η αδερφη μου κ η ξαδερφη μου κ χασανε εως 8 κιλα....κοιτα εγω παντως μην πω βλακιες δεν την εχω αντεξη ασε που μπορει να τα ξαναπαρεις γιατι σιγουρα ειναι απο αυτες που πρεπει να απαγορευετε ....ειναι 2 βδομαδες την πρωτη μερα 4 γυαουρτια τη δευτερη 2 αυγα βραστα και 2 μηλα ,την τριτη 12 πορτοκαλια ,την τεταρτη ριζι λαπα την πεμπτη 2 μπιφτεκια χωρις ψωμι κ αλατια ξερεις ,εκτη 1 κοτοπουλο ολοκλιρο και την εβδομη ψαρια 1 η 2 νομιζω ....εγω εφτασα στα πορτοκαλια κ φυσικια γυρισα απο τη δουλεια κ εφτιαξα πατατες αυγα λουκανικο ΤΡΕΛΑΘΗΚΑ εφαγα οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις ...αλλα ειχα χασει 3 κιλα στις 3 μερες αλλα κ παλι σου λεω οτι ειναι πολυ κακο να το κανεις μπορει να τα ξαναπαρεις ...αλλα αν θες σιγουρα για το γαμο τι να σου πω σιγουρα χανεις ...ας σου πουνε κ οι αλλοι εδω μεσα ....γιατι οπως σου ειπα μιλαμε για χειμικη που ουτε εγω που στο λεω καλα καλΑ δεν την εχω κανει ολη ποτε!φιλακια τα λεμε σε μια εβδομαδα !

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!:tumble:
Ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά και να χαμογελάτε!!!! Είναι Παρασκευή σήμερα, ωραία μέρα.......!!!!! :smug b:
Όλα καλά εδώ, με τη διατροφή τα πράγματα πάνε καλά απλώς αυτές τις μέρες νιώθω λίγοοοοο πείνα παραπάνω απο το κανονικό...
Για σήμερα το πρόγραμμα έχει:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
1 χυμός
1 μπάρα δημητριακών κεράσι

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΑ
1 μπανάνα

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
2 φρυγανιές 
τυρί cottage

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
φακές 
ψωμί
τυρί 
ντομάτα σαλάτα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
σαλάτα ντομάτα
ψωμί
τυρί

ʼντε να έρθει και η Τρίτη να ζυγιστώ να δω πού βρίσκομαι...
Νιώθω λίγο πρησμένη να πω την αλήθεια (μάλλον λόγω των οσπρίων??) αλλά όλα καλά...
Σας φιλώ γλυκά και τα λέμε σύντομα! :starhit: :starhit: :wink1:
Νομίζω πως αρχίσατε πάλι να εξαφανίζεστε όλοι ε? :sniff: :sniff:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

"αστεράκι" για την πείνα... καροτάκια! Καθάρισε μερικά κι έχε τα μαζί σου! Κρίτς-κριτς σαν τον "ehhh what's up doc" Bugs Bunny, θα γεμίζει το στομάχι και θα σου ξεγελάν την πείνα! :bigsmile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Καροτάκια λες???? Το πιστεύεις ότι θα πρέπει να φάω ένα ολόκληρο μποστάνι για να στρώσει η πείνα μου....????? :lol::lol::lol:
Πάντως αυτές τις μέρες μέχρι να πάει 5.30 και να φύγω απο δουλειά νιώθω το στομάχι μου να κάνει βόλτες.... Δεν ξέρω γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό μετα απο ένα μήνα σχεδόν... Φοβάμαι ότι πολύ σύντομα θα γουρουνιάσωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω :P :P :P

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όσο αστείο και να φαίνεται και προκειμένου να μην γουρουνιάσεις φτιάχνε ταπεράκι με καροτάκια κι αγγουράκια για να έχεις μαζί και να μασουλάς. Επίσης -αν σου αρέσουν βέβαια- και τα τουρσιά είναι σούπερ λύση! Αρκεί να μην σκεφτείς ταραμοσαλάτα και λαγάνα!!! :spin:
Ρώτα και την διαιτολόγο σου καλού κακού! :wink2::

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μπορώ να μασουλάω σοκολατάκια γάλακτος.............. και να χάνω βάρος?????????????? :bouncing::bouncing::grin::roll::bouncy:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αχαχαχα! Δεν παίζεσαι!!! :lol:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα!
Μετά απο ένα γεμάτο σβκ, ήρθε και πάλιο η πολυαγαπημένη Δευτέρα με εργασία και χαρά! Όλα καλά πήγαν ευτυχώς, χωρίς παρασπονδίες και υπερβολές. Πιστή ακόλουθος του προγράμματος και με την ελπίδα όλα να πάνε καλά και να χαθούν τα κιλά κοντεύω να κλέισω τον πρώτο μήνα διατροφής. Έχω μια διαίσθηση ότι αυτή τη φορά δεν θα απογοητευτώ απο τη ζυγαριά την Τρίτη που είναι η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσμτος... Θα δούμε όμως...
Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία το τριήμερο που θα πάω να δω τους δικούς μου στην πατρίδα και θα χαλαρώσω και θα κοιμηθώ σαν άνθρωπος... Αυτή η υγρασία εδω πάνω με έχει πεθάνει... Μετά έχει ταξιδάκι όπου συνδυάζουμε δουλειά και αναψυχή και μετά έαν τρελό 4ήμερο πήξιμο δουλειάς... Αύριο λοιπόν είναι το τέλος του πρώτου μήνα διατροφής για μένα και μετά συνεχίζω ανα 2βδόμαδο. Γαι σήμερα το πρόγραμμα έχει:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
γάλα
2 φρυγανιές+1 φέτα τυρί

ΛΙΓΟ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ...
1 κρέμα καραμελέ... (την είχα άλλη μέρα, δεν την είχα φάει και την έφαγα σήμερα... δεν ξέρω αν πειράζει πολύ...)

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
2 φρυγανιές+1 φέτα τυρί

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
γαύρος τηγανητός (μετά την χθεσινή ήττα θα τον φάω με ευχαρίστηση..........)
σαλάτα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
γάλα
1 μπάρα δημητριακών κεράσι

Αυτά τα ολίγα λοιπόν.... 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά σε όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

ʼντε να δούμε τι θα κάνεις αύριο! Εγώ σήμερα ζυγίστηκα κι επανήλθα στα κιλά που γράφει το τικεράκι... Οπότε απ'την άλλη εβδομάδα θα δω πόσα γραμμάρια θα χάσω!  :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Έχεις χάσει 7 ολόκληρα κιλάαααααααααα!!!!! Δεν θα χάσεις γραμμαρια την επόμενη βδομάδα αλλά ίσως και κιλό! :roll: :roll::thumbup:
Ακολουθείς την ww? Με πόσους πόντους?? 
Γιατί δεν γράφεις κάθε μέρα εδω τί τρως για να το παρακολουθείς??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Μια χαρά θα πάνε όλα! Δε βλέπεις εγω που χάνω με ρυθμούς χελώνας....??? 7 κιλά δεν θα δω ούτε του χρόνου το πάσχα!  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ας πούμε ότι ακολουθώ το παλιό πρόγραμμα των ww, πριν τους πόντους. Δεν γράφω εδώ γιατί τα γράφω στο blog μου, όποτε έχω κέφι (κλικ στο www δίπλα απ'το profile, κάτω απ'το τίκερ)!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Όμως μην συγκρίνεις τα κιλά μου με τα δικά σου! Εγώ έχω δρόμο ακόμη!  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Όλα καλά θα πάνε! Υπομονή θέλει! 
οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!! Δικό σου είναι το blog αυτο???? :bouncy: :bouncy:
Πρέπει να σου πω ότι σε διαβάζω αρκετό καιρό! Γκουγκλάροντας το είχα βρει και μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον! :saint2: 
Γερά λοιπόν και όλα θα πάνε κατ'ευχήν! Εδω είμαστε εξάλλου όλοι μαζί θα τον πιάσουμε τον στόχο!!!! :tumble: :duh:
Φιλάκιαααααααααααααααα!!!!!! !! :tumble:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ναι δικό μου είναι... Κάτσε να σου κάνω και μια αφιέρωση, για επαλήθευση! :starhit:

----------


## asteraki_ed

ooooooo με συγκινείς!!!!! Σ'ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!! :roll: :bisou:
Πάμε γερά λοιπόν και αυτή τη φορά θα χαθούν όλα!!! ένα προς ένα!!! :blush:
Υπομονή και χαμόγελο θέλει!!! :smug:
Φιλάκιαααααααααααααα :bisou: :bisou:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ναί ναι !!!
Ώρα να γίνουμε "τούιγκι" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας γεια σας!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά! Λοιπόν σήμερα η μέρα τσουλάει νορμάλ... Έχω ραντεβού με τον πρεφέσσορα και άντε να δούμε τί θα γίνει! Το βράδυ λοιπόν, μετά την επίσκεψη στον διαιτολόγο έχω να μαγειρέψω φακές για να φάω. Έχουμε λιπομέτρηση στο σημερινό ραντεβού οπότε 4 ώρες πρέπει να πάω άφαγη και χωρίς υγρά. 
Σήμερα έχω φάει:

2 φρυγανιές με τυρί χαμηλών λιπαρών
2 φρυγανιές με τυρί cottage

Αυτά...
Λοιπόν, σας φιλώ και τα λέμε με νεότερα!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ναι ναι πάλι εγώ.. Μιας καικανείς δεν απαντά ή γράφει είπα να ξαναφήσω το στίγμα μου...
Έφυγαν 2.2 κιλάαααααααααααααααα!!!!
Είχα αγχωθεί φοβερά αλλα η ανταμοιβή ήταν μεγαλύτερη απ'όσο νόμιζα....
Έτσι λοιπόν απο 80 πάμε στα 77.8!! ΤΕΛΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη!!! Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά!!! :spin::spin::spin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο "αστεράκι"! Είδες! ʼδικα ανησυχήσες... :smilegrin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα!
Ναι ναι Μαράκι...!!! Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τί ανακούφιση πήρα όταν είδα ότι έφυγαν απο πάνω μου άλλα 2.2....!!!
Εξάλλου φαίνονταν απο το σώμα μου ότι κάτι έχει αλλάξει... Αρχίζω να μπαίνω άνετα στα ρούχα μου και η κοιλιά μου έχει "μπεί" αρκετά! Πωπω... Απίστευτο μού φαίνεται ρε συ... Επιτέλους πήρα μπρος! ʼντε, πάμε για τα επόμενα 4 του μήνα τώρα! 
Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά!!!
Μαζί θα τα καταφέρουμε όλααααααααααααααααααααααα α!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μεγάλη υπόθεση το φόρουμ...!!!
Μας εύχομαι καλές κατηφόρες λοιπόν και συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι!
Για σήμερα το πρόγραμμα έχει:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
γάλα
2 digestive

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ
1 αχλάδι μεγάλο

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
φακές - ψωμί - τυρί - σαλάτα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
σαλάτα
τυρί cottage

Αυτά λοιπόν σε συνδυασμό με πολύ νερό και λίγοοοοο περπάτημα (καθόσον το γυμναστήριο το έκοψα...) ολοκληρώνουν το προφίλ της εβδομαδιαίας διατροφής μου....
Φιλάκιαααααααααααααα!

----------


## arte

Καλημέρα!
Εχω διαβάσει όλο το thread και αποφάσισα να γράψω κι εγώ σήμερα.
Είμαι 80-81 κιλά και έχς ύψος 1.65.
Κά8ε Δευτέρα ξεκινάω δίαιτα και γράφω πόντους κλπ αλλά μέχρι την Τετάρτη τη χαλάω!
Είμα λαίμαργη γμτ και θέλω να τρώω όλο γλυκά  :Frown: 
Ισως,λέω ΙΣΩΣ,αν αρχίσω να τα γράφω εδω να αντέξω λίιιιγο παραπάνω...μέχρι την Πέμπτη έστω!:P

----------


## arte

Εβαλα και τικερ,για να δουμε φαίνεται?
χμμμ θα έχασα μέχρι και...200 γρ φτιάχνοντάς το χαχαχα!:roll:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια arte και καλωσόρισες!
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα γλυκά σε παρασύρουν σε υπέρβαση του ορίου των πόντων αλλά όχι κατ'ανάγκη. Η δική μου άποψη είναι αρχικά να κάνεις μια βδομάδα διατροφή χωρίς γλυκά, έτσι για να μπείς στο κλίμα και για να δώσεις στον οργανισμό σου το μήνυμα ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη τα γλυκά αλλά επιθυμία ή ακόμη καλύτερα μια κακή συνήθεια. Στο λέω αυτό γιατί μέσα απο την μικρή μου εμπειρία και καθόσον γλυκατζού κατάλαβα ότι όσο μπουκώνομαι με γλυκά τόσο περισσότερο τα αποζητώ.... :bigsmile::bigsmile:
Αν μπορέσεις να κάνεις μια βδομάδα διατροφή "αποτοξίνωσης" απο τα γλυκά και βάλεις στο πρόγραμμα 3 φρούτα ημερησίως, αρκετό νερό και φαγητό χωρίς πολλά λιπαρα θα δεις ότι θα ο οργανισμός σου θα "απαντήσει"...!!! Σιγά σιγά μπορείς να βάλεις στο πρόγραμμα και γλυκά αλλά θα δεις ότι π.χ αν φας ένα πολύ μεγάλο και "πλούσιο" γλυκό θα σου στερήσει πόντους απο τον ημερίσιο σου στόχο τους οποίους πόντους θα μπορούσες να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις για να φας κάτι άλλο ή κάποια άλλα πράγματα! :wink2:
Πάντως το ww είναι ένας πολύ καλός τρόπος να χάνεις βάρος αργά και σταθερά χωρίς πάρα πολύ κόπο. Δεν έχεις και πολλά κιλά παραπάνω οπότε θα σε βολέψει πολύ!
Καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι, να γράφεις κάθε μέρα και θα δεις ότι μια ιδέα είναι όλα! Η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός! Εδω είμαστε όλοι, να βοηθάμε όσο μπορούμε ο ένας τον άλλον και να ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις! Βοηθάει πολύ!
Καλή επιτυχία, καλωσόρισες και πάλι και ελπίζω να τα λέμε συχνά!
Φιλιά πολλά! :love::love:

----------


## asteraki_ed

μιας και κόλλησα το τοπικ κάνοντας το πρώτο ποστ της νέας σελίδας ποστάρω για να ξεκολλήσει...
Φιλάκιαααααα :love:

----------


## arte

Ναι θα κάνω μια πολύ φιλότιμη προσπάθεια να κόψω τα γλυκά έστω για λίγο,για να δούμε...
Ευχαριστώ για το καλοσώρισμα :starhit:
φιλιάάά!!!:love::love:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Θα περιμένουμε νέα σου εεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!! Μην μας ξεχάσεις!
Έχω χάσει Νεφέλη και Π-Κ !!!! Τί έγινε βρε παιδιά μας ξεχάσατε? :smirk::smirk::fake sniffle:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας 

τα δικά μου νέα δεν είναι πολύ σπουδαία αν και υπήρξε μία πρόοδος στο θέμα των κιλών. 

Αν εξαιρέσουμε τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια το μέγιστο που είχα φτάσει σε κιλά ήταν τα 95 με ύψος 1.70.
Σήμερα μετά από πολλά σκαμπανεβάσματα και ριζικές αλλαγές στην ζωή μου το βάρος μου ανέρχεται στα 98 κιλά. Έχω ξεκινήσει την προσπάθεια μου από τα 101.5 εδώ και περίπου 3 βδομάδες. 
Ποτέ δεν ένιωσα ότι αφέθηκα στο θέμα της διατροφής και συνέχεια το μυαλό μου ήταν στο να μην παρεκτραπώ. Ουσιαστικά όταν ανέβηκα στην ζυγαριά πριν από λίγο καιρό βλέποντας τον 3ψήφιο έφαγα ένα πολύ μεγάλο χαστούκι, ενώ είχε προηγηθεί ένα ακόμα μεγαλύτερο όταν σκαλίζοντας το τόπικ είδα ότι ήμουν στα 80-82 σε κάποια φάση και προσπαθούσα με καλούς ρυθμούς να φτάσω το "θεωριτικά" ιδανικό βάρος. Όλο αυτό με βρήκε απροετοίμαστη, προσπαθώντας να καταλάβω το πως έγινε... πως αφέθηκα... πως ενώ ένιωθα ότι ήμουν σε διατροφή και πολλές φορές ένιωθα και στέρηση, αυτό που έγινε ήταν να πάρω κιλά κι όχι να χάσω. Με όση δύναμη και αυτοπεποίθηση μου απέμεινε ξεκίνησα μία νέα προσπάθεια και προσπαθώ να βρω ισορροπία.

Αν και σήμερα η ζυγαριά έδειξε 95 κιλά δεν πιστεύω τόση διαφορά σε λίγες μέρες. Φυσικά ένιωσα ότι ξεφούσκωσα κι ότι απαλλάχτηκα πολλά υγρά.

Αυτά από εμένα. Θα σας ενημερώνω για τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλη αρχη νεφελακι,,,  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

αχ βρε Νεφελη, ειναι αυτο που ειχα παθει εγω στα πολλα κιλα, απλα μια μερα ξυπνησα στα 106. δεν ειχα παρει χαμπαρι τιποτε...μαλιστα νομιζα οτι προσπαθουσα αλλα παραλληλα με διακιολογουσα λογω κοψιματος τσιγαρου...
σου ευχομαι μια καλη αρχη, ειναι το καλυτερο πο υμπορεις να κανεις τωρα, ποτε δεν ειναι αργα, οσο εισαι σε θεση να αρχιζεις απτην αρχη ολα γινονται...
Καθε αρχη ευχομαι να ειναι κ πιο κοντα στο στοχο σου καθε φορα...

----------


## angek

καλησπέρα! να μπω και εγω στην παρέα σας; είμαι παλιό μέλος ww (ισόβιο) αλλά από όταν έκλεισαν πήραμε την πάνω βόλτα...ελαφρώς. Είμαι 1,74 με βάρος τώρα 87 κιλά(ήδη κάνω το point system και όταν ξεκίνησα πριν από ένα μήνα ήμουν89)
για το σωματότυπό μου τα 77κιλά θα ήταν ο.κ. θα προσπαθήσω αλλά θέλω συμπαράσταση γι'αυτό μπήκα στην ομάδα. κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή.

----------


## angek

το μενού σήμερα: cornflakes,γάλα 1κ.γ μέλι -καφες.μπανανα 5π
μεσημ. χοιρινή μπριζόλα, σαλάτα με 2κ.γ λάδι μικρή φέτα ψωμί
μήλο 9π
βράδυ: χορτόπιτα αλλά ww. 4π και ενα μήλο.1π. σύνολο 19π.

----------


## arte

Καλημέρα και πάλι σε ολες σας κορίτσια!
badgirl εγώ απο τότε που έκοψα το τσιγάρο πριν απο 3 χρόνια εχω βάλει 15 κιλα.
Πάντα ήμουν γύρω στα 60-65 και τώρα είμαι 80!Βέβαια τα οφέλη απο την διακοπή του καπνίσματος είναι τιτανοτεράστια οπότε δεν παραπονιέμαι...όχι πάααρα πολυ δηλαδή!:lol:
Σήμερα λοιπόν ξεκινάω κι εγώ με 1 καπουτσίνο,1 κουλούρι Θεσ. και 1 μήλο για πρωινο :thumbup:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά! Καταρχάς πολύ χαίρομαι που βλέπω ότι μαζεύομαστε πάλι στα γνωστά λημέρια!
Νεφελάκη, μην σε πτοεί το ότι πήρες κάποια κιλά. Μπορείς να τα χάσεις εύκολοα σχετικά μιας και τα πήρες σε σύντομο σχετικά χρονικό διάστημα. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας η άσχημη ψυχολογία αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι με την δύναμη και την υπομονή που έχεις θα φτάσεις στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα όσο γίνεται πιο ομαλά και γρήγορα. Αυτό που μετράει είναι η αρχή εξάλλου... Κατα τη γνώμη μου τα κιλά που πήρες δεν είναι όλα λίπος γι'αυτό κιόλας έχασες τόσα μέσα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Νερό πίνεις αρκετό έτσι δεν είναι?
Όλοι το πάθαμε αυτό κάποια στιγμή της ζωής μας, να βλέπουμε δηλαδή παλαιότερες προσπάθειες απο λιγότερα κιλά προς λιγότερα κιλά απο τα τωρινά. Να σου πω την αλήθεια, πριν ανέβω Θεσσαλονίκη κοιτούσα κάποια απο τα διαιτολόγια που είχα απο παλαιότερες προσπάθειές μου όπου έβλεπα ότι προσπαθούσα με συνετή προσπάθεια και πολλή θέληση να φτάσω απο τα 69 στο επιθυμητό και "ιδανικό" μου βάρος... Τώρα όμως είμαι και εγώ εδώ, στα 78 να προσπαθώ ακόμη. Είχα φτάσει και τα 87. Είχα χάσει τον έλεγχο... Μπορεί την περίοδο που ένιωθες ότι ήσουν σε στέρηση και διατροφή όντως κάποια απο τα κιλά να μην μπήκαν καν ή να χ'αθηκαν αλλά να αντισταθμίστηκαν απο άλλες μέρες που το όριο πόντων ξεπεράστηκε κατά πολύ. Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά και ούτε θέλω να το παίξω ειδικός. Απλώς σου λέω ότι είμαι εδώ, παρεούλα και συνοδοιπόρος στην προσπάθεια. "Πάμε γερά τώρα που γυρίζειιιιιιιιιιιι" αυτή είναι δική σου φράση την οποία έχω στην άκρη του μυαλού μου κάθε φορά που προσπαθώ και νιώθω ότι κάτι με πάει πίσω. Μη μασάς, όλα θα γίνουν! Εμείς είμαστε εδώ και θα είμαστε εδώ για όλη την πορεία αλλά και το τέρμα! 
Arte, και μόνο που έκοψες το τσιγάρο αυτό είναι μια μεγάλη μαγκιά και μια νίκη τεράστια!!!!!! Αφού κατάφερες να κάνεις αυτό μη φοβάσαι για τα κιλά, στο τσεπάκι τα έχεις!!!!!! :thumbup:
Angek, καλωσόρισες στην εύθυμη παρεούλα μας, σου εύχομαι καλές κατηφόρες και καλό κουράγιο! Βλέπω ότι τους 19 σου πόντους τους μοίρασες μια χαρά χθες. Χορτόπιτα αλά ww??? Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά σε όλους λοιπόν!
Το δικό μου πρόγραμμα έχει σήμερα:
ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
γάλα 
1 μπάρα δημητριακών με λευκή σοκολάτα (δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται αλλά έχει τις ίδιες θερμίδες με την άλλη)

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΑ
1 αχλάδι

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
1 μούς σοκολάτα

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
μακαρόνια 
σάλτσα
τυρί 
σαλάτα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
γάλα
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

Αυτά τα σημερινά λοιπόν!!!!!!
Φιλάκιααααααααααααααααααα  :Wink:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας! συνοστισμός στο τόπικ. Αυτό δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι ένα καλό σημάδι... 

Δεν θα πω ότι δεν με πτοούν οι αριθμοί αλλά δεν έχουν σίγουρα περισσότερη σημασία από την κούραση που νιώθω, ψυχική και σωματική. Πάντα παλεύω μέχρι τέλους ακόμα κι όταν ξέρω την κατάληξη, είτε θετική, είτε αρνητική. Βέβαια τον τελευταίο καιρό ρωτάω, φίλους και γνωστούς, πόσους ανθρώπους ξέρουν που με διατροφή κατάφεραν να φτάσουν το ιδανικό βάρος και το διατηρούν και οι απαντήσεις είναι αποκαρδιωτικές. Η διαδικασία απώλειας απαιτεί πρώτιστα ψυχολογική υποστήριξη και έπειτα διατροφολόγιο. Σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου σαμποτάρω πάρα πολύ τον εαυτό μου και το επίπεδο άγχους μου σίγουρα ενεργοποίησε τον μηχανισμό αυτοάμυνας που έχει ο οργανισμός μου , που κι αυτόν επίσης έμαθα να χειρίζομαι και να σαμποτάρω επίσης.

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ενθαρρυντικές και αισιόδοξες σκέψεις που μου στείλατε... τις έχω πραγματικά ανάγκη.

πάμεεεε λοιπόν τώρα που γυρίζει!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλό είναι ν'αρχίζεις να παίρνεις τα πάνω σου! Ξέρω δεν είναι κάτι που το λες τώρα και γίνεται αύριο αλλά μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις πράγματα που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις χαρούμενη! Δεν μπορώ απο την άλλη να σου προτείνω πώς να διώξεις το άγχος διότι είμαι ο πλεον ακατάλληλος άνθρωπος καθόσον πολύ αγχωτική! Παρόλο που δεν υπάρχει στο άμεσο περιβάλλον σου άνθρωπος που να έχει χάσει το βάρος του με διατροφή, να έχει φτάσει το "ιδανικό" και να το διατηρεί, έχω να σου πω πως στο δικό μου έχω ήδη 4 ανθρώπους που το κατάφεραν και το χαίρονται! Το χαίρομαι και γω μαζί τους φυσικά όταν δεν τους πιάνει ο υπέρμετρος κομπλεξισμός! ʼρα, με αρκετή προσπάθεια και υπομονή όλα γίνονται! Βέβαια τα έχασαν μέσα σε μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα (πάνω απο 1 χρόνο) αλλά τα διατηρούν επίσης ήδη πολλά χρόνια (πάνω απο 2 ο καθένας!) Επομένως είναι στο χέρι μας να πετύχουμε αυτό που θέλουμε! Κάθε τί που κάνουμε δεν είναι λίγο. Εξάλλου λίγο λίγο και φτάνεις στην κορυφή! Θα σου αφιερώσω ένα ποίημα το οποίο αγαπώ πάρα πολύ απο την πρώτη στιγμή που το διάβασα αλλά το λάτρεψα απο τη στιγμή που κατανόησα το νόημά του... Απο έναν σπουδαίο ποιητή... 

Κ. Π. ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ
Εις τον Θεόκριτο παραπονιούνταν
μια μέρα ο νέος ποιητής Ευμένης·
«Τώρα δυο χρόνια πέρασαν που γράφω
κ? ένα ειδύλλιο έκαμα μονάχα.
Το μόνον άρτιόν μου έργον είναι.
Aλλοίμονον, είν? υψηλή το βλέπω,
πολύ υψηλή της Ποιήσεως η σκάλα·
κι απ? το σκαλί το πρώτο εδώ που είμαι
ποτέ δεν θ? ανεβώ ο δυστυχισμένος.»
Είπ? ο Θεόκριτος· «Aυτά τα λόγια
ανάρμοστα και βλασφημίες είναι.
Κι αν είσαι στο σκαλί το πρώτο, πρέπει
νάσαι υπερήφανος κ? ευτυχισμένος.
Εδώ που έφθασες, λίγο δεν είναι·
τόσο που έκαμες, μεγάλη δόξα.
Κι αυτό ακόμη το σκαλί το πρώτο
πολύ από τον κοινό τον κόσμο απέχει.
Εις το σκαλί για να πατήσεις τούτο
πρέπει με το δικαίωμά σου νάσαι
πολίτης εις των ιδεών την πόλι.
Και δύσκολο στην πόλι εκείνην είναι
και σπάνιο να σε πολιτογραφήσουν.
Στην αγορά της βρίσκεις Νομοθέτας
που δεν γελά κανένας τυχοδιώκτης.
Εδώ που έφθασες, λίγο δεν είναι·
τόσο που έκαμες, μεγάλη δόξα.» 

Προχωράμε λοιπόν σκαλί σκαλί και θα τα πούμε στην κορυφή ε??? :yes:
Φιλιά πολλά πολλά :bisou:

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητήρια asteraki, ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ απώλεια!!!
Επιβεβαιώθηκα κι εγώ που είχα κάνει την πρόβλεψη ότι αυτήν την εβδομάδα θα χάσεις πολύ. Έτσι μπράβο!
Συνεχίζεις κανονικά και πολύ σύντομα τα περιττά κιλά θα είναι πλέον ανάμνηση. Είσαι πολύ αποφασιστική και αυτό μετράει πολύ.
Εγώ ξεκίνησα την περασμένη Πέμπτη σε διαιτολόγο και θα ζυγίζομαι κάθε Πέμπτη. 
Η πρώτη εβδομάδα πήγε περίφημα, καθώς *έχασα 2,6 κιλά*.
Καταλαβαίνετε λοιπόν πώς αισθάνομαι και με τι διάθεση συνεχίζω!
Να ευχηθώ καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και όλες, προχωράμε δυνατά!
Καλό μεσημέρι!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Σουπερρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ ρρ!!!!!!!!!! Απλά ΑΨΟΓΑ!!!!!!!!
Ετσι ετσι, να μας βλεπω να μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά και να ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις για τα χαμένα μας κιλά!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Δεν περίμενα κάτι λιγότερο Π-Κ αυτή την εβδομάδα για σένα! Απλά είμαι πολύ ενθουσιασμένη!!! ʼντε, να πάνε στον αγύριστο και περιμένουμε τόσα και άλλα τόσα την άλλη βδομάδα ε???? 
Προχωράμε δυνατά Π-Κ όλοι μαζί!!!! :grin:
Καλές μας απώλειεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεςςςςςςςςςςς ςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς :thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## angek

για αύριο με μπακαλιάρο-σκορδαλιά κλπ, τι κάνουμε για να μην ξεφύγουμε πολύ από τους πόντους;
μία μερίδα μπακαλιάρος τηγ. πόσους πόντους έχει;

----------


## angek

Αστερακι σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλοσώρισμα σου στην ομάδα.
αύριο θα φάμε τον πατροπαράδοτο μπακαλιάρο;
σύμφωνα με τα κοιτάπια μου -ww-σύντροφος στις εξόδους: "μπακαλιάρος-σκορδαλια=11,5 μονάδες
έτσι είναι; σε τι ποσότητα αντιστοιχούν;αν έχεις κάποια ιδέα πληροφόρησέ με. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

120 γρ. ψάρι με 1 κ.σ. σκορδαλιά...

----------


## angek

καλημέρα σε όλους τους 'συνοδοιπόρους' σε αυτην την προσπάθεια. Χτες κατόρθωσα να μην ξεφύγω από το όριο των πόντων μου και το απόγευμα αργά όταν μου ήρθε τρελή επίθυμία για γλυκό-μετά τη γεύση της σκορδαλιάς- έκανα το εξής: τρεις φράουλες ψιλοκομμένες από πάνω ενα γιαουρτάκι total 2%, (2 π), 5 mini digestive μπισκοτάκια sugar free (2 π. μπορεί και λιγότερο)χοντροκομμένα για να κάνουν χρατς-χρουτς και να τα καταλαβαίνουμε στο μάσημα (από το μικρό πράσσινο σακουλάκι) και από πάνω μια κ.σ. μαρμελάδα φράουλα αραιωμένη με ελάχιστο νερό. Φτιάξτε το και θα με θυμηθείτε! είναι κάτι σαν cheese cake....με ελάχιστους πόντους.
ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΓΛΥΚΟ! ειδικά αμα το τρως σε παραλία όπως εγώ....
καλή συνέχεια σε ολη την ομάδα, την Δευτέρα που θα ζυγιστώ θα δω 'τι ψάρια πιάσαμε' 
Οι υπόλοιποι της ομάδας που είναι; για δώστε στίγμα! χρειαζόμαστε αλληλοϋποστήριξη και ιδέες!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!!!!
Πέρασε και το 3ήμερο όμορφα και ωραία!!! Ξεκούραση, ύπνος, βόλτες και όλα τα λοιπά όμορφα πράγματα! Απο σήμερα τα κεφάλια μέσα πάλι...!!
Διατροφικά μπορώ να πω ότι πήγε άψογα, χωρίς ατασθαλίες και σύμφωνα πάντα με το πρόγραμμα! Ευτυχώς, δεν μου αρέσει ο μπακαλιάρος και ούτε έφτιαξα σκορδαλιά οπότε την 25η Μαρτίου ακολούθησα το διατροφολόγιό μου τρώγοντας φακές.... Ζύγισμα θα κάνω σε 3 βδομάδες απο τώρα διότι τότε έκλεισα ραντεβού με τον προφέσσορ οπότε μέχρι τότε πάω σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα που έχω και βλέπουμε... Την άλλη βδομάδα έχω ταξιδάκι εις την Κων/πολη και ελπίζω να μην ξεφύγω πολύ... 
Angek ωραίο φαίνεται το γλυκάκι σου!!!!!! Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν μου αρέσει το γιαούρτι... Ελπίζω όλα να πηγαίνουν καλά για σένα και τη διατροφή σου! Περιμένουμε νέα απο το ζύγισμα της Δευτέρας!
Νεφελάκο, που είσαι??? Πως πάς? Ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα αυτές τις μέρες! Δώσε ένα στίγμα!
Π-κ, περιμένουμε και απο σένα νεότερα απο το ζύγισμα!
Μαράκι, που είσαι παιδί μου? Πώς πάει??? 
Arte, συνεχίζεις ακόμη τη διατροφή ε? Σε χάσαμε!
Για μένα το πρόγραμμα σήμερα έχει:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
γάλα
2 digestive

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΑ
1 αχλάδι

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ
1 κουλούρι Θεσ/κης

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑ
φακές
τυρί 
σαλάτα
ψωμί

ΒΡΑΔΥ
σαλάτα 
2 κουταλιές cottage

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!!!!!!! Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους μας!!!!! :grin:

----------


## arte

Καλημέρα!
Να μαι κι εγώ!
Δυστυχως ΔΕΝ κατάφερα να μείνω μέσα στα όρια το τριήμερο,ξέφυγα πάαρα πολύ αλλα σήμερα είναι μια καινούργια μέρα...αισιοδοξία πάνω απ όλα!
Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν με 1 capuccino,1 φέτα ψωμί και 1 φέτα τυρί του τόστ και 1 μήλο για πρωινό.
Ωχ δοκίμασα το μαγιό μου το πρωι,σκέφτομαι να πάω για κανένα μπανάκι μέσα στην εβδομάδα, και ήταν χάλια!Το κορμί όχι το μαγιό,το μαγιό ειναι πανέμορφο!!:bouncy::spin::bouncy:
Οκ όμως χαλαρά δεν αγχώνομαι :smirk:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλως την! Το σημαντικό είναι να πέρασες καλά το 3ήμερο και να γέμισες φούλ τις μπαταρίες γιατί η επόμενη επίσημη αργία είναι το Πάσχα.... Κλαψ κλαψ! :sniffle::sniffle:
Μπανάκι ακούω και με έχουν πιάσει ανατριχίλες και μόνο στη σκέψη!!!!! Δεν κρυώνεις πουλάκι μου????????:shocked2::shocked2: 
και το κορμί και το μαγιό μια χαρά θα είναι! Αν αισθάνεσαι εσύ καλά τότε θα φαίνεται όμορφο πάνω σου να είσαι σίγουρη!
Δεν αγχωνόμαστε φυσικά και συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι!!!!
Φιλια πολλάααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Τσα! Εδώ είμαι κι εγώ! Καλά πήγε και για μένα και κατέβηκε η ζυγαριά. Έκανα και την ατασθαλία μου ανήμερα του Ευαγγελισμού... Σιγά την ατασθαλία βέβαια, αλλά βάση του προγράμματος που κάνω, είναι! Τίμησα τον μπακαλιάρο σκορδαλιά μεσημέρι και βράδυ! Αυτό ήταν! Ίσως χρειαζόταν για να ξεκολλήσει λίγο η ζυγαριά γιατί πάλι σε γραμμάρια θα ήταν η απώλεια! :smilegrin:

----------


## angek

Καλως τους όλους και καλή εβδομάδα! ʼντε γιατί το σαββατοκύριακο δεν είχε κινηση το forum..
Asteraki θα πας Πόλη; τυχερή!!!! είναι μαγευτικά εγώ πηγαίνω κάθε χρόνο μην ξεχάσεις να κάνεις χαμάμ
αν έχεις χρόνο...είναι εμπειρία.το Suleimanye είναι το καλύτερο και οχι τόσο τουριστικό.Πρόσεχε τα γλυκά
έιναι πειρασμός-Saray pastanesi στο Ταξίμ....καλά δεν έχω στάλα φιλότιμο! σε φόρουμ διατροφής εγώ υποδεικνύω
ζαχαροπλαστεία...ντροπή μου...αλλά μια και το έφερε η κουβέντα...Αsteraki καλά να περάσεις....ζηλεύω..
το σημερινό μου ζύγισμα το πρωί έδειξε -400 γρ. οπότε μια χαρά για μένα..μακάρι κάθε εβδομάδα 
να δείχνει έτσι. Σήμερα
το πρωϊνό ήταν:κορνφλέικς-γάλα-1 κ.γ μέλι, καφές και κτα τις 11 ένα μήλο. (4π)
μεσημέρι σπαγγέτι marinara με λαχανικά,1κ.γ λάδι και 90 γρ. θαλασσινά (5π) 
(ήταν τόσο χορταστική η μερίδα που έχω'σκάσει' και δεν έχω χώρο για φρούτο..
ίσως αργότερα ή το βράδυ που σκοπεύω να φτιάξω μιά σαλάτα νισουάζ:λαχανικά-τόνος-αυγό κλπ
καλή καινούρια εβδομάδα σε όλους

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας κορίτσια.

Είμαι έτοιμη να κλείσω υπολογιστή και γραφείο, μετά από μία σχετικά γεμάτη μέρα. Η διατροφή πάει καλά, ενώ αυτές τις μέρες τσιμπολογώ και κανένα κομματάκι σοκολάτα, από αυτές που βρίσκω μπροστά μου. Φυσικά δικαιωματικά το κάνω αφού ένα γλυκό που υπολόγιζα να φάω την κυριακή δεν το έφαγα μιας και τα γλυκά που είχα να επιλέξω ήταν άνευ σοκολάτας.  :Smile: 

Υπολογίζω σε 10 λεπτά να είμαι στον δρόμο για την περιοχή που πάω περπάτημα, οπότε σας εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια για την ώρα. 
Την κυριακή που ζυγίστηκα ήμουν στα 97.500 πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι σε 14 μέρες έχασα κοντά στα 4 κιλά... αναμενόμενο αφού στην αρχή πάντα φεύγουν γρήγορα.

να είστε καλά, συνεχίζουμε γερά!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρες!!!!! :love:
Τί κάνετε??? Σήμερα ημέρα ανακύκλωσης και μόλις έκατσα στον υπολογιστή μου... Έφυγαν παλιές οθόνες και μονάδες υπολογιστών και άνοιξε κάπως ο χώρος..! Χαίρομαι που βλέπω ότι για όλους τα πράγματα πάνε καλά και σιγά σιγά μαζευόμαστε!!! 

Αχ Angek, δεν ξέρεις πως περιμένω αυτό το ταξίδι... Ευτυχώς δεν μου αρέσουν τα σιροπιαστά (είμαι και γω της σοκολάτας όπως η Νεφέλη μας!) οπότε σκέφτομαι ότι οι επισκέψεις σε όλα τα ζαχαροπλαστεία της Πόλης θα έχουν πιο πολύ χαρακτήρα..."αναγνωριστικό" :bigsmile:
Θα γεμίσω σακούλες με γλυκά για να τα κάνω δώρο στους γονείς μου, στο γραφείο και στους φίλους μου! Καλά, θα φάω κάτιτις και γω, δεν λέω αλλά με μέτρο...! Με άφησε ελεύθερη ο διαιτολόγος μου για τις μέρες αυτές με κάποιες οδηγίες περί γευμάτων. Ελπίζω να τις καολουθήσω πιστά και έτσι να μην έχω κανένα πρόβλημα! Γενικά με ότι έχει έχει σχέση με χαμάμ σπα και όλα τα συναφή έχω θεματάκι μιας και είμαι ολίγον τι σιχασιάρα και μικροβιόφοβη! Θα κάνω όμως μια προσπάθεια!!!! Πωπω... Δεν βλέπω την ώρα να πάω στο παζάρι εκείνο που "παίζεις" με τις τιμές..! Τα σημείωσα όλα αυτά που μου έγραψες και σίγουρα θα τα επισκεφτώ (ελπίζω να προλάβω μόνο...) Θα σας πω εντυπώσεις σίγουρα! 
Κάθε πότε ζυγίζεσαι? Δηλαδή η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος είναι η Δευτέρα για σένα? 400 γρ είναι μια σπουδαία απώλεια! ʼντε και εις κατώτερα σου εύχομαι! :smug:

Μαράκι, μόνο καλά λες ότι πήγες???????? 1 κιλό και κάτι δεν είναι μόνο καλά! είναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ! Συνέχισε έτσι και όλα θα πάνε περίφημα!!!! Αν θερμιδικά δεν ξέφυγες μέσα στη μέρα με τίποτε άλλο, δεν ήταν κακό που έφαγες μπακαλιάρο σκορδαλιά μεσημέρι βράδυ! Εξάλλου μια φορά το χρόνο έχουμε 25η Μαρτίου...!!!! :bigsmile: Keep walking!

Νεφέλη πολύ χαίρομαι που έδωσες το στίγμα σου! Πολύ καλά πάει απ'ότι βλέπω. Στην αρχή θα χαθούν γρήγορα γιατί είναι και κιλά που επίσης έβαλες γρήγορα ε? Πάντως μια χαρά σε βρίσκω και πολύ χαίρομαι που νιώθω ότι είσαι καλύτερα!! Συνεχίζουμε γερά δεν λες τίποτα!!!!!!!

Arte, τί γίνεται??? Όλα καλά? Εδω πάνω βρέχει σήμερα, ψήνεσαι ακόμη να πας για μπάνιο?????????? Για πες κανα νέο!!!!!!!!!! 
Π-Κ, απο σήμερα και μετά δεν δικαιολογείται να μην μπεις να γράψεις κάτι! Μας έχεις αφήσει τόσες μέρες χωρίς νέα σου! Πώς παει? Αν και είμαι απολύτως σίγουρη ότι είσαι μέσα στο πρόγραμμά σου πιστά και συνεχίζεις την πτωτική σου πορεία! Για πες!!!

Όσον αφορά στην διατροφή μου σήμερα δεν θα πω τί έχω να φάω γιατί ούτε το πρωινό μου πήρα μαζί αλλά ούτε και τα ψάρια έβγαλα απο την κατάψυξη για να μπορέσω να τα μαγειρέψω όταν επιστρέψω σπίτι... Κοινώς, τα έκανα λίγο θάλασσα σήμερα... Προς το παρόν έφαγα 2 digestive και βλέπουμε για μετά. Ίσως στείλω ένα mail στον πρεφεσσορ να με κατατοπίσει σχετικά!!!

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά σε όλους!:love::love: Καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη μας εύχομαι!!!!!!!!!! :wink1:

----------


## asteraki_ed

test

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αν δεν έβγαλες το ψάρι απ'την κατάψυξη "αστεράκι" υπάρχει κι ο τόνος σε νερό! Για μένα είναι η άμεση λύση! Χθες έτρεχα για υποχρεώσεις και γύρισα αργά το μεσημέρι σπίτι. Για το σύζυγο δεν ανησυχούσα γιατί υπήρχε περίσσευμα απ'την Κυριακή, για μένα έκοψα ένα μαρούλι τσακ-μπαμ, ρίχνω από πάνω ένα τόνο στραγγισμένο απ'τα νερά του, ψιλοκόβω κρεμμυδάκι φρέσκο κι άνηθο, ρίχνω και 4 κουταλάκια μαγιονέζα λάιτ, αλάτι και μυλόξυδο που λατρεύω και έφαγα μια χορταστικότατη τονοσαλάτα μαζί με μια φετούλα ψωμί! :wink2:

----------


## angek

Αsteraki αφου δεν τρως σιροπιαστα τοτε δοκιμασε ΤΟ καλυτερο προφιτερολ στην Πολη απο το Ιnci στην οδο Ιστακλαλ στο Ταξιμ. οσον αφορα το χαμαμ ειναι πεντακαθαρα ασε που οταν φευγεις αισθανεσαι 10 κιλα ελαφρυτερη!!! Με ρωτησες για το ζυγισμα. ειναι καθε Δευτερα πρωι.

----------


## angek

Σημερα το πρωινο οπως παντα
κορνφλεικς-γαλα μελι
καφες
φρουτο (4π)

μεσημ. κοτοπουλο 120γρ. με 
λαχανικα και ρυζι (αλα ww) 6-5π

Αrte και p_k που εισαστε, για εμφανιστειτε λιγο να μας πειτε 
πως παει η προσπαθεια!!!ολοι χρειαζομαστε ενθαρυνση και
αλληλοβοηθεια!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

ΠΡΟΦΙΤΕΡΟΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛ ΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛΛ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!! :starhit::starhit::starhit:
Τώρα πιάνεις το ευαίσθητο σημείο μου!!!!!! Θα το φάω όμως για να μη μου μείνει απωθημένο!!!!
Μαρία η τονοσαλάτα σου έκανε τα σάλια μου να τρέχουν....... Έχω μια τρελή πείνα τώρα, τα τρώω όλα! Δεν μου αρέσει ο τόνος σε νερό... Μου μυρίζει πολύ! Ίσως φταίει το γεγονός ότι όταν έκανα δίαιτα στο παρελθόν έτρωγα μεγάλες ποσότητες τόνου σε νερό και πιθανολογώ ότι το σιχάθηκα! Θα βρω τρόπο... Καμιά μακαρονάδα με βλέπω να τρώω! 
Για τώρα ένα ποτήρι γάλα είναι ότι πρέπει! Πρέπει να πιω και νερό γιατί βλέπω το μπουκάλι μου ακόμη γεμάτο!
Α! Σήμερα είναι η μέρα για ψώνια. Μετά απο πολύ καιρό το αποφάσισα και λόγω της Πόλης να πάω κέντρο για να πάρω κανα ρούχο. όχι τπτ το υπερβολικό αλλά τα απαραίτητα. Δεν έχω καθόλου ρούχα... Πρόβλημα μεγάλο η βόλτα στα μαγαζιά! Αν γινόταν να πατούσα ένα κουμπί και να είχα μπροστά μου μόνο αυτά που χρειαζόμουν... Κρίμα που η τεχνολογία δεν έχει προχωρήσει ακόμη τόσο πολύ.... :regan:
Βαριέμαι και μόνο την σκέψη... :fake sniffle: Δεν έρχεται κανείς για παρέα???????????????? :grin:
Αυτά και απο μένα.. 
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά :love::love:

----------


## Nefeli-

εγώ θα συμπληρώσω... ανέβα όταν είσαι έτοιμη! 

καλημέρα σας! τι κάνετε; όνειρο ζωής είναι να ζήσω στην Αλεξάνδρεια έστω και 10 μέρες της ζωής μου, ωστόσο χθες επιστρέφοντας από μία μονοήμερη για δουλειές στο ραδιόφωνο ακούγαμε μία περιγραφή της Κωνσταντινούπολης με τις λέξεις που κατέγραψαν την ματιά των ποιητών... Υπέροχες αισθήσεις χώρου και πραγμάτων... Εύχομαι να περάσεις πολύ όμορφα. Κάπνισε κι ένα ναργιλέ για μένα , μήλο-κανέλα, πίνοντας ένα μερακλίδικο καφέ και γράψε 2-3 σκέψεις σου έστω σε χαρτοπετσέτα...  :Smile: 

έρχεται κι ο Απρίλης γεμάτος πρασινάδες μυρωδιές και χρώματα... γλυκές αναμονές

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας και καλό μήνα...

ο Απρίλης ήρθε πολύχρωμος και μυρωδάτος κι ακουμπάει τις λιακάδες του πάνω στις σκέψεις μας... 
ελπίζω αυτός ο μήνας να δυναμώσει την θέληση μας και να μας φέρει πιο κοντά σ'αυτά που ποθούμε.

----------


## angek

καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!!για ανασυνταχθείτε!!!!!τι συμβαίνει
τα σαββατοκύριακα; γιατί δεν δείνει κανένας σημεία ζωής;
μήπως -λέω-μήπως επειδή ξεφεύγουμε λίγο από το πρόγραμμα 
και μας πιάνουν ενοχές;
Το σάββατο που λέτε ενώ είχα φάει το συνηθισμένο μου 
πρωϊνό-κορνφλέικς,γάλα και το μεσημέρι φακες, το απόγευμα
στη διαδρομή -μάλλον επειδή οδηγούσα, πείναγα-για επαγγελματικό
ταξιδάκι τι το ήθελα το σάντουιτς γαλοπούλα τυρί ντομάτα:και ήταν
και μακρύ....παναθεμάτο!!
και δεν έφτανε μόνο αυτό!το βράδυ σε εστιατόριο για να μην φάω
τίποτα άλλο ανεπίτρεπτο κατάφερα μόνη μου μιά ολόκληρη σαλάτα
ρόκα παρμεζάνα και δυό ποτήρια κρασί!! λύσαξα όλη τη νύχτα
από τη δίψα (η παρμεζάνα βλέπετε...)και κάθε μία ώρα σηκωνόμουν
να πιώ νερό. Σήμερα Κυριακή πρωί και μεσημέρι αναγκαστικά
την έβγαλα με σάντουιτς τυρί γαλοπουλα ευτυχώς όχι τεράστια
και τώρα ετοιμάζω το βραδυνό:σαλάτα λαχανικά τόνος αυγό.
Αυτές ήταν οι δικές μου αμαρτίες."αμαρτία εξομολογουμένη ουκ
έστιν αμαρτία"!!!! Περιμένω νέα σας....

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας και καλή βδομάδα!

το σαββατοκύριακο πέρασε όμορφα, αν και ο καιρός μου τα χάλασε λιγάκι. Εκεί που το Σάββατο απολάμβανα μια καταπληκτική λιακάδα με το φρέντο καπουτσίνο μου σ'ενα καφέ στο λιμάνι... την κυριακή, συννέφιασε κι εκεί που απολάμβανα σε ένα άλλο καφέ τον φρέντο μου... χαζεύοντας την πόλη και την θάλασσα απο ψηλά... άρχισε τα αστραπόβροντα και τις χοντρές ψιχάλες... Καλοδεχούμενες και οι ψιχάλες αφού ήταν πολύ όμορφη χειμωνιάτικη μέρα αλλά από το ένα άκρο στο άλλο με χάλασε λίγο.

Χθες Κυριακή ζυγίστηκα και με χαρά καταγράφω τα 97 μου κιλά.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα.
Χαίρομαι που όλοι πάτε καλά. Τελικά άκυρη η Πόλη για διάφορους λόγους οι οποίοι δεν μπορούσαν να ξεπεραστούν. Δεν πειράζει, έχουμε ολόκληρο καλοκαίρι μπροστά μας. Σε γενικές γραμμές με τη διατροφή όλα πάνε πολύ καλά, δεν έχω ζυγιστεί ακόμη και δεν ξέρω πού βρίσκομαι αλλά πιστεύω επειδή όλα γίνονται με τον σωστό τρόπο έστω 2 κιλά θα έχουν φύγει μέσα σε 2 βδομάδες. Γενικά τώρα έχω κάτι ζόρια γιαυτό δεν μπαίνω τόσες μέρες τα οποία ελπίζω να ξεπεραστούν. 
Ψυχολογικά είμαι αρκετά άσχημα, με πολύ άγχος και ανησυχία. Ελπίζω μόνο όλα να πάνε καλά. 
Θα τα πούμε όταν ξεδιαλύνει το τοπίο και θα μπορώ πλέον να χαμογελώ. Δεν είμαι και η καλύτερη παρέα προς το παρόν.
Εύχομαι σε όλους καλημέρα, χαμόγελο και υγεία.
Φιλιά πολλά

----------


## Nefeli-

Αστεράκι ήρθε η ώρα για την δική μου αφιέρωση...

Ὁ σταχτὺς θάνατος

Θαρροῦσα ὡς τώρα -φίλοι μου καλοί-
θαρροῦσα ὡς τώρα...
πῶς ὅλα τὰ πράματα
βαδίζουν στὴ γῆ
μὲ τὸ ἀληθινό τους χρῶμα.
Ἡ Χαρὰ ἄσπρη.
Ἡ Θλίψη χλωμή.
Ὁ Ἔρωτας ρόδινος
Ο Θάνατος μαῦρος.
Ἔτσι θαρροῦσα...

Καὶ περνοῦσα τὶς μέρες μου,
μὲ τὰ χρώματά μου τακτοποιημένα.
Με τα ὄνειρά μου συγυρισμένα.
Μὲ τὰ ποιήματά μου καθαρογραμμένα...
Γιατὶ ἔτσι τά ῾βλεπα.
Ἔτσι νόμιζα.


Μὰ μιὰ μέρα...

Μιὰ μέρα -φίλοι μου καλοί-
ἕνα σταχτὺ σύννεφο ἄφησε τὸν οὐρανό του
κι ἔπεσε στὴ κάμαρά μου.
Καὶ τότε... ὅλα... ἔχασαν τὸ χρῶμα τους.
Η Θλίψη ἔγινε σταχτιά.
Σταχτιὰ κι η χαρά.
Σταχτὺς κι Ἔρωτας.
Καὶ σταχτύς -ἀλίμονο- κι ο Θάνατος.

Ὦ Σειρῆνα, ἐσύ...
Ἐσὺ ποὺ τά ῾βαψες ὅλα.
Ποὺ τ᾿ ἄλλαξες ὅλα,
γιατί δὲν ἄφηνες τὸ Θάνατο
-τουλάχιστον αὐτόν-
νὰ μὲ πάρει μὲ τ᾿ ἀληθινό του χρῶμα;

Μενέλαος Λουντέμης

μην αφήνεις τα χρώματα σου να ξεθωριάζουν ούτε το τοπίο σου να γίνεται σταχτύ!

----------


## angek

πολλες καλημερες και καλη εβδομαδα
asteraki μην στενοχωριεσαι για την ακυρωση του 
ταξιδιου, σιγουρα θα σου δοθει αλλη ευκαιρια!!!
το σημερινο μου ζυγισμα -δευτερα γαρ- και μολονοτι
το σβκ. εκανα μ....ες με εδειξε 86,2 δηλ. 400 γρ λιγοτερο!!
γιουπι!!!!
σημερα πρωι το στανταρ πρω'ινο μου-γαλα, κορνφλεικς
1 κ. μελι. για μεσημερι ακομα δεν εχω αποφασισει μαλλον
θα ειναι ψαρικο...τα λεμε.....

----------


## Nefeli-

μια συναχωμένη καλημέρα από εμένα.



με ξεκουνήσατε και χαθήκατε πάλι! άντε κοριτσάρες, που είστε;

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Νεφέλη περαστικά! ʼρχισε να πίνεις ζεστό τσάι και θα γίνεις περδίκι,
Angek, μια χαρά πας! και οι ατασθαλίες (με μέτρο πάντα!) είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα.
Π-Κ σε χάσαμε... Κανένα νέο?
Arte, πως πας με την διατροφή? Πολύ καιρό έχουμε να μάθουμε και τα δικα σου νέα. Ελπίζω όλα καλά.

Εδω, μάλλον καλά θα έλεγα. Ηρεμία και όλα τσουλάνε προς στιγμήν χωρίς ανατροπές. Αυτές τις μέρες δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ πολύ καλά και συνέχεια παραμιλάω στον ύπνο μου... Το άγχος μάλλον... Όταν εμφανίζονται προβλήματα τα οποία αφορούν στην υγεία κάποιου πολύ πολύ κοντινού και αγαπημένου προσώπου νομίζω πως χάνω τη γη κάτω απο τα πόδια μου και νιώθω πως τπτ άλλο δεν έχει σημασία εκτός απο αυτό. Ελπίζω πως θα ξεκαθαρίσουν όλα γρήγορα και τα νέα θα είναι ευχάριστα.. Προς το παρόν προσπαθώ να μην ακροβατώ με σκέψεις άσχημες και να παλέψω με το άγχος που νιώθω ότι έχει το πάνω χέρι.

Στα της διατροφής, παρόλο που δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με απασχόλησε το θέμα ιδιαίτερα, χθες πήγα στον διαιτολόγο και η απώλεια συνεχίζεται με γοργούς ρυθμούς. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μου κάνει αίσθηση αλλά το καταγράφω.
-1,800 και φτάνω τα 76.
Μετά απο 2 βδομάδες το επόμενο ραντεβού. 

Σας φιλώ όλους, να είστε καλά γεμάτοι υγεία χαμόγελο και ευτυχισμένες στιγμές.
xxx

----------


## Μαρία._ed

asteraki MPABO!!! :bouncing: Τα πας περίφημα! Keep going!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nefeli-

Πέμπτη πρωί και πολύ καλημέρα μας... Το συνάχι υποχωρεί σιγά σιγά, ο καιρός προβλέπεται ευχάριστος και το πρωινό έχει ήδη σερβιριστεί και φαγωθεί... 

σκέφτομαι ότι αυτο το σαββατοκύριακο θέλω να κάνω κάτι ξεχωριστό και δημιουργικό... ψάχνω υλικά για να φτιάξω ένα έργο αφηρημένο με απώτερο στόχο να εκτονώσω πολλά συναισθήματα. 

αλήθεια τι σημαίνουν τα υλικά για εσάς; 

πχ εμένα ένα κομμάτι ξύλο μου εμπνέει ζεστασιά αλλά ταυτόχρονα και φθορά...

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας... απ'οτι φαίνεται δεν κρατιέται κανείς... έρχεται σαββατοκύριακο και έχουμε ξετρελαθεί... που καιρός για φόρουμ (αυτή είναι η μία εκδοχή και σ'αυτήν θα μείνουμε). 

αυτές τις μέρες έχω περισσότερη όρεξη για φαγητό, ειδικά για γλυκό... λίγο οι καλές μέρες, λίγο το φραπέ, λίγο το φρέντο... θέλουν ένα κεκάκι, ένα μπισκοτάκι, ένα σοκολατίνι... το οποίο βέβαια και έφαγα και ευχαριστήθηκα πάρα πολύ....

τώρα αν της κυριακής το ξύπνημα θα'ναι για τους λεβέντες, θα δείξει... το λέω αυτό επειδή νιώθω να έχω αυξήσει τις ποσότητες φαγητού τις τελευταίες μέρες και μάλλον η ένδειξη στην ζυγαριά θα έχει μείνει ίδια... τόσες και τόσες βδομάδες περασαν βέβαια με χειρότερες ενδειξεις εδώ θα κολλήσουμε... 

πάαααμεεεεε γεράαααααα!

δώστε κανένα σημείο ζωής άντε !  :Smile:

----------


## angek

Σας χαιρετώ ολες Νefeli (περαστικά), Μαρία και asteraki. πως τα πάτε
με την προσπάθειά σας; asteraki δεν ξέρω τι ύψος έχεις αλλά ζηλεύω
με την καλή έννοια βέβαια που το βάρος σου είναι 76 κιλά! μακάρι να 
καταφέρω και εγώ να αλλάξω 10άδα και να δείξει η ζυγαριά έστω και
79.999!!!!! μεγάλο πράγμα και για ψυχολογικούς λόγους. η διατροφή
μου ειναι αυτή τη βδομάδα προσεγμένη με πρωϊνό σταθερό-λόγω συνήθειας
γάλα,κορνφλεικς, 1 κγ μέλι και καφές. χτες και σήμερα το μεσημέρι είχα 
ψάρι ψητό με χόρτα και 1 φ.ψωμί. Απόψε δεν είχα όρεξη για φαγητό.
ήθελα κάτι σε γλυκό κ έφτιαξα με ένα γιαούρτι total 2%, 1κσ philadelfia
light,1κγ ζάχαρη κάτι σαν κρέμα cheese cake και το έριξα πάνω σε 5
κομματιασμένα μπισκοτάκια mini digestive sugar free και απο πάνω
μια κσ. μαρμελάδα κεράσι. ΤΕΛΕΙΟ και με 5π. μόνο!
θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι σε επαφή με το φόρουμ και το σαββατοκύριακο.
να ειστε καλά και να περνάτε όμορφα! αλήθεια ο p_k που να βρίσκεται;
έχει πολύ καιρό να δώσει στίγμα. Ρωτάω γιατί ηταν η έμπνευση μου για να
μπω στο φόρουμ.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλα τα φιλαράκια εδώ!
Τι κάνετε; Έχω χαθεί, το ξέρω, πολύς καιρός πέρασε από το τελευταίο ποστ, αλλά η αιτία είναι οι αυξημένες υποχρεώσεις και τα τρεχάματα με τα παιδιά και την οικογένεια. Θα μπορούσα βέβαια να δώσω στίγμα, αλλά ειδικά κάποιες μέρες ήουν τόσο κουρασμένος που πραγματικά δεν άνοιγα καν τον υπολογιστή ή αν τον άνοιγα διάβαζα μόνο τα mails και μετά τον έκλεινα.
Πάντως απορώ με τον εαυτό μου τον τελευταίο καιρό. Πάντα ήμουν άνθρωπος της τυπικότητας και της οργάνωσης και είχα θέληση φοβερή. Όταν έλεγα "κάνω πρόγραμμα" το έκανα πάση θυσία, χωρίς αναβολές και ατασθαλίες. Δεν περιαυτολογώ, αλλά έτσι είναι.
Το τελευταίο διάστημα όμως, έχει χαθεί λίγο αυτή η θέληση, η τυπικότητα, η οργάνωση και τα πράγματα πηγαίνουν λίγο προς το χύμα και ανέμελο.
Όταν όλη την ημέρα τρέχεις με τα παιδιά και την οικογένεια για να τα προλάβεις όλα, το βράδυ που σου μένει λίγος χρόνος ξεκούρασης δυστυχώς βρίσκεις την απόλαυση στο φαγητό... Και αν τα ντουλάπια της κουζίνας περιέχουν όλα τα "απαγορευμένα", καταλαβαίνετε τι γίνεται...
Το σκηνικό είναι βέβαια γνωστό σε πάρα πολλούς, αν όχι όλους όσους μπαίνουν στο φόρουμ και χιλιοαναλυμένο.
Το θέμα είναι ότι κάποτε υπήρχε φαίνεται ισχυρό κίνητρο για να παρακάμψεις το ντουλάπι και να φας ό,τι και όσο πρέπει.
Τώρα τι γίνεται;
Λείπει το κίνητρο;
Λείπει ο ενθουσιασμός;
Μήπως όλη αυτή η κατάσταση με τα χάλια της οικονομίας επηρεάζει τόσο που να σε παίρνει από κάτω και να σου τσακίζει τη διάθεση και τον ενθουσιασμό;
Μήπως όλα αυτά μαζί; (κακός συνδυασμός).
Ειλικρινά υπήρχαν βράδια και πολύ πρόσφατα, παρά το ότι είμαι σε πρόγραμμα διαιτολόγου, που συλλάμβανα τον εαυτό μου να τρώει αυτόματα και να αρχίζει πάλι ο φαύλος κύκλος υπερφαγία - τύψεις - υπόσχεση για νέα αρχή - όλα καλά από το πρωί ως το απόγευμα - πέφτει ο ήλιος και πέφτουμε με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό κλπ κλπ.
Όλα αυτά, εάν συνεχιστούν θα οδηγήσουν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια ξανά στην αύξηση του βάρους και μετά θα ξεκινήσει νέος φαύλος κύκλος και ξανά από την αρχή.
Το αστείο στην υπόθεση είναι ότι αν το πάρω απόφαση, όχι μόνο εγώ αλλά και όλοι εδώ μέσα, τα κιλά θα φύγουν. Αν κάνουμε σωστά τη συντήρηση, θα διατηρηθεί το σωστό βάρος. Κι αν τις βασικές αρχές της υγιεινής διατροφής τις εφαρμόζουμε πάντα, με γνώμονα το μέτρο σε όλα και χωρίς ακρότητες, αυτό το ιδανικό βάρος θα το διατηρήσουμε για πάντα.
Για δέκα χρόνια, από το 1996 ως το 2006 τα διατηρούσα τα κιλά μου, μετά άρχισαν τα σκαμπανεβάσματα. Τότε πώς μπορούσα; Ήμουν άλλος άνθρωπος μήπως; Όχι βέβαια, απλά υήρχε φαίνεται το κίνητρο και ήταν ισχυρό.
Το *asteraki,* η καλή μου φίλη έιχε και αυτή σκαμπανεβάσματα και πολές φορές που μιλούσαμε την άκουγα απογοητευμένη και σαν να μην μπορεί να κάνει την αρχή. Πολλές φορές τα λέγαμε στο τηλέφωνο αυτά. Και όμως ξεκίνησε και τα πάει περίφημα. Δεν πίστευε ότι θα ξεκολλήσει από τη δεκάδα του 8 και τώρα είναι στη δεκάδα του 7 και η απώλειά της είναι καταπληκτική. Είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για όλους μας. Σύντομα θα τα χάσει όλα τα κιλά, δεν έχει σημασία το πότε. Σημασία έχει ότι θα τα χάσει, θα τα αποχαιρετήσει οριστικά.
Το λάθος πολλών στο φόρουμ, κυρίως σε άλλα τόπικ, είναι ότι από το πρωί ως το βράδυ μεμψιμοιρούν και ανακυκλώνουν τις αρνητικές σκέψεις τους αντί να προχωρήσουν σε δράση και να πάρουν μια σωστή απόφαση. Είναι και αυτός ένας τρόπος εκτόνωσης, το να εξομολογείσαι τα προβλήματά σου. Αν όμως μένεις εκεί και δεν κάνεις το βήμα παρακάτω, το αποτέλεσμα θα είανι το ίδιο. Μια ζωή θα παραπονιέσαι για τα κιλά, για τα παντελόνια που δεν κλείνουν, για τα βράδια με τα επεισόδια υπερφαγίας, για τον καιρό, για την πεσμένη ψυχολογία, για όλα. Το ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν και πολύ σοβαρές περιπτώσεις παχυσαρκίας, το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι όλα τα πράγματα "πατάω ένα κουμπί και παίρνει μπρος η μηχανή", πολλοί παράγοντες παίζουν ρόλο και μας επηρεάζουν, όμως κάποτε, με κάποιον τρόπο πρέπει να γίνει η αρχή. Να ληφθεί η απόφαση.
Εγώ ο ίδιος, πριν όχι και τόσο πολλά χρόνια, πήγαινα περπατώντας από την Καλαμαριά στο σταθμό των τρένων, έτσι για βόλτα και για γυμναστική (όσοι ξέρουν από Θεσσαλονίκη καταλαβαίνουν την απόσταση) και τώρα υπάρχουν μέρες που βαριέμαι να κουνηθώ.
Πρέπει να ξεκολήσουμε λίγο και από τον υπολογιστή, πολλές ώρες καθισιό μπροστα στην οθόνη τι να σου κάνει μετά το σώμα;
Γενικά πρέπει να επανεφεύρουμε τα κίνητρα ή καλύτερα να τα βγάλουμε από μέσα μας. Αποκλείεται να χάθηκαν. Είναι κάπου εκεί και μας περιμένουν.
Προσωπικά, από σήμερα ξαναμπαίνω στο πρόγραμμα, το οποίο χάλασε εξαιτίας μιας τριήμερης εκδρομής, αλλά κυρίως εξαιτίας της δικής μου στάσης και συμπεριφοράς. Δεν μπορεί τις 2 μέρες να πας τέλεια και την τρίτη να το ρίχνεις στο φαγητό και να κατεβάζεις ό,τι βρίσκεις μπροστά σου.
Τέλος εδώ.
Η συνέχεια θα είναι καλύτερη.

*Angek*, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ που έγραψες ότι είμαι πηγή έμπνευσης για σένα! Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα! Γρήγορα να χάσεις τα περιττά κιλά και όλα να πάνε καλά! Θα το δεις, όλα μα όλα είναι μια απόφαση!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

*p_k* άνθρωποι είμαστε δεν είμαστε μηχανές. Πάντα συντρέχουν λόγοι που μας κάνουν να ξεχνάμε τον στόχο μας... Προσωπικά είχα αρχίσει την διατροφή που κάνω τώρα, πριν καιρό. Την τηρούσα κατά γράμμα! Μεγάλος λάθος για μένα! Θεωρούσα πως ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής που έκανα πριν μια 20ετία και που ήμουν ελεύθερο κορίτσι και χωρίς υποχρεώσεις (πέρα απ'το ότι εργαζόμουν), θα ήταν το ίδιο με τώρα. ʼρχισα να ξοδεύω για την διατροφή μου, αν και η δίαιτα που ακολουθώ είναι ευέλικτη. Τέλος πάντων τα οικονομικά στο σπίτι δυσκόλεψαν και αποφάσισα να την ξεχάσω. Τώρα ξαναείμαι στην φάση αυτής της δίαιτας. Απλά κοιτάζω να μην λείπουν τα λαχανικά, τα φρούτα και τα γαλακτοκομικά. Το μενού μου προσαρμόζεται αναλόγως. Φροντίζω να τηρώ τους κανόνες που έχει και χάνω τα κιλά μου αργά αλλά σταθερά. Το θέμα είναι να μην το βάζουμε κάτω! Καταλαβαίνω πως είναι να έχεις και παιδιά (αν και δεν έχω δικά μου, έχω ζήσει καταστάσεις όταν για ένα διάστημα κρατούσα τα παιδάκια ενός φιλικού μου ζευγαριού), αλλά θα πρέπει κάπως κι αυτά να μάθουν να τρώνε σωστά. Το να έχεις λιχουδιές σε ντουλάπια και συρτάρια είναι μεγάλος πειρασμός!

*angek* εδώ είμαι. ʼλλωστε ότι έχω το γράφω στο blog μου (ίσως το'χει πάρει το μάτι σας). Προσωπικά περνάω μια δύσκολη φάση με την περίοδό μου. 2,5 μήνες και δεν έχει φανεί ακόμη. Έκανα τεστ εγκυμοσύνης βγήκε αρνητικό. Στο μεταξύ 3-4 μέρες με έχει πεθάνει το πρήξιμο! Την Δευτέρα που θα ζυγιστώ δεν περιμένω και πολλά έτσι όπως είμαι! :sniffle: Αν μέχρι την Δευτέρα δεν δω περίοδο θα πάω σε γυναικολόγο να κάνει το θαύμα του γιατί είμαι να σκάσω! :sniff:

----------


## angek

Καλημέρα, καλημερα,καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!Κυριακή πρωί, καταπληκτική λιακάδα
και με διάθεση πολύ ανεβασμένη ξεκινάω την ημέρα μου με το αγαπημένο μου
πρωϊνό γάλα κορνφλέκς 1κγ μέλι και καφέ. 
p_k δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσο χάρηκα που σε ξαναδιαβάζω στο φόρουμ! όπως είχα
γράψει, τυχαία είχα διαβάσει το φόπουμ πριν από πολύ καιρό ψάχνοντας γενικά
για weight watcers. Αυτό ήταν! κόλησα και σας διάβαζα όλους για πολύ καιρό
μέχρι που πήρα την απόφαση να γραφτώ και εγώ .
p-k είχα εντυπωσιαστεί όχι μόνο από την προσπάθειά σου και τα αποτελέσματά της
αλλά και απο τον τρόπο που γράφεις και καταθέτεις τις σκέψεις σου.Δεν ξέρω για
τους άλλους, αλλά προς εμένα η βοήθειά σου, η ενθάρρυνση σου είναι πολύτιμη.
Δεν υποτιμώ βέβαια τους άλλους ΄συνομιλητές΄απλώς λέω ακριβώς ότι αισθάνομαι.
p_k γράφεις παραπάνω οτι αλολουθεις πρόγραμμα διαιτολόγου. Δεν κάνεις πια
το point system weight wathers; πάντως να ξέρεις- που το ξέρεις βέβαια καλύτερα
από ολους και όλες μας γιατί το έχεις αποδείξει έμπρακτα-άμα η θέληση σου είναι
ισχυρή μπορείς να κάνεις θαύματα!!!
Asteraki, Nefeli και Μαρία πως τα πάτε; τως πήγε το σβκ; εγω λέω όχι τώρα βέβαια
αλλά το μεσημέρι μιας και έχει υπέροχη και ζεστή μέρα να το τολμήσω και να 'βρέξω'
λίγο τα πόδια μου ή και λίγο παραπάνω στη θάλασσα μιας και μένω σε παραλιακή
πόλη(Στερεά Ελλάδα). θα δω τι θα κάνω αμα δεν με ξαναδείτε στο φόρουμ θα είναι 
λόγω ...πνευμονίας (μακριά από δω....)
αύριο ζυγίζομαι και θα δω τί εχω καταφέρει αυτή τη βδομάδα. Καλή μέρα σε όλους
να είστε καλά, και να χαμογελάτε!!!!όλα θα γίνουν ο.κ.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! καλή βδομάδα και όμορφες ελπιδοφόρες λιακάδες. Την Κυριακή συμπλήρωσα ένα μήνα διατροφής με απώλεια στα 5 κιλά περίπου. Το ζύγισμα πήγε όπως το περίμενα με απώλεια 500γρ, ούτε λίγο, ούτε πολύ. Βρίσκομαι στα 96,5kg. Την βδομάδα που πέρασε δεν περπάτησα όπως τις 3 προηγούμενες. Ελπίζω αυτή η βδομάδα να μου φέρει και κάτι από τα "χρωστούμενα". Το σαββατοκύριακο ήταν πολύ όμορφο... με οικογενειακές και προσωπικές στιγμές. Επίσης μοσχοβόλησε η γειτονιά τσουρέκι, αφού οι καλονυκοκοιρές κάνουν μία δόση δοκιμαστική για να διασταυρώσουν απόψεις...  :Smile:  απόλαυσα ένα κομάτι τσουρέκι με γέμιση κάστανο... ονειρεμένο. 

τα νέα σας!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρες πολλές στην όμορφη παρέα! 

Σήμερα ξημερώματα επέστρεψα και εγώ στη βάση μου μετά απο ένα εξαντλητικό 4ήμερο δουλειάς... Είχα κατέβει στα πάτρια εδάφη για μια έκθεση με τη δουλειά και παρόλο που ο χρόνος ήταν εξαντλητικά πεπερασμένος κατάφερα να "χορτάσω" την οικογένειά μου που μου είχε λείψει τόοοοσο πολύ! Θέλω αν μοιραστώ μαζί σας την αισιοδοξία μου και την καλή μου διάθεση... Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι οι μέρες αυτές που πέρασαν ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολες απο άποψη συναισθημάτων αλλά τώρα νομίζω πως αρχίζει το σύννεφο να διαλύεται αιγά σιγά και τη θέση του να δίνει στο ουράνιο τόξο. Αναμονή άλλη μία βδομάδα και θα ξέρουμε σίγουρα...

Χαίρομαι πολύ που βλέπω κίνηση στο τόπικ μας! :bigsmile: Νιώθω πολύ καλά όταν σας διαβάζω και νιώθω ότι είστε όλοι καλά και χαρούμενοι! 

Όσον αφορά στα της διατροφής τώρα. Το σβκ δεν ήταν και ότι καλύτερο σε επίπεδο διατροφής μιας και απο τις 10 μέχρι και τις 8 ήμουν με 2 digestive και ένα ποτήρι χυμό και το βράδυ σπίτι ότι είχε η κατσαρόλα της μαμάς. Οι συνεργάτες μου απο την Κρήτη είχαν φέρει τσικουδιά παραγωγής τους και τυράκια οπότε την Κυριακή μάλλον το παράκανα... Έφαγα και χαλβά σιμιγδαλένιο.... Το βράδυ απο τα γκούντις σαλάτα κρήτης.. 
Ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά το πρωί και με έδειξε 300 γρ κάτω αλλά μάλλον παραπλανητικό ήταν γιατί η ζυγαριά μου χάνει λίγο. Απο σήμερα κανονικά στο πρόγραμμα αφού πρώτα κάνω τα απαραίτητα ψώνια απο το σούπερ.

Νεφελάκο, πολύ ευχάριστα νέα η απώλειά σου! Σου εύχομαι στο επόμενο ζύγισμα να δεις την πολυπόθητη απώλεια στο διπλάσιο! Καλά κάνεις που δεν στερείς στον οργανισμό σου λίγο γλυκό. Εξάλλου ποιος μπορεί να αντισταθεί σε ένα κομμάτι τσουρέκι με γεμιση κάστανο...! :duh:
Έφτιαξες τελικά το αφηρημένο σου έργο? Στην δική μου περίπτωση, το μάρμαρο μου βγάζει το αίσθημα της κυριαρχίας και της επιβλητικότητας αλλά ταυτόχρονα και της ψυχρότητας. Το έχω συνδυάσει με παλιά μνημεία που όταν τα βλέπεις αισθάνεσαι δέος και συγκίνηση λόγω της αυστηρότητας της παρουσίας τους και κυρίως του μεγαλείου της ιστορίας που κουβαλούν. Από την άλλη νιώθω μια "παγωνιά" ανεξήγητη.... 

Π-κ, καλέ μου φίλε, σε ευχαριστώ για την αναφορά σου στο πρόσωπό μου αλλά νομίζω πως τον τίτλο του παραδείγματος προς μίμηση τον έχεις εσύ μιας και αποτέλεσες την πηγή έμπνευσης για πολλούς απο εμάς σε αυτό το τόπικ. Είναι λογικό να γκρινιάζουμε συνέχεια για τα κιλά και να παραπονιόμαστε για τυχόν αποκλίσεις απο το πρόγραμμά μας.... Το θέμα είναι τί κάνουμε για να ισοφαρίσουμε! Νομίζω ότι η ψυχολογική διάθεση παίζει πρώτο ρόλο στα πισωγυρίσματά σου. Δουλειά, οικογένεια, υποχρεώσεις... Όλα αυτά μαζί κάνουν το φαγητό να φαντάζει ως λυτρωτικό μέσο απο την καθημερινή μας πίεσης. Αυτό ακρίβως είναι που πρέπει να διορθώσουμε. Τον τρόπο με τον οποίο βλέπουμε το φαγητό. Δεν θέλω να φανώ ξερόλας ή οτιδήποτε αλλά δεν έγινε και κάτι που το 3ήμερο έφαγες λίγο παραπάνω... να κοιτάξεις να είσαι σωστός στο πρόγραμμά σου απο εδώ και στο εξής. Είσαι άνθρωπος με ισχυρή θέληση και αποφασιστικότητα απλά έχεις κουραστεί πολύ. Εγώ αυτό νομίζω. Τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός θα μπορείς να βγαίνεις για βόλτες όπως πριν. Μην τα παρατάς, είμαστε όλοι εδώ παρέα με τους ίδιους προβληματισμούς και στόχους. όλα καλά θα πάνε! 
Πραγματικά ούτε εγώ πίστευα ότι θα έφτανα τα 76 έτσι όπως είχα πάρει την ανιούσα αλλά σου εξήγησα ότι ΤΕΛΟΣ. Οφείλω να φροντίζω τον εαυτό μου. Αναμονή τώρα για το 6αράκι! 

Angek, το σβκ πέφτει εξαφανιζόλ διότι τουλάχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση είναι το μοναδικό 2ήμερο που έχω να κάνω δουλειές στο σπίτι, να δώ τον αρραβωνιάρη μου, να αποτοξινωθώ λίγο απο τον υπολογιστή! Πήγες για μπανάκι πουλάκι μου???? Πού για να έχουμε καλό ερώτημα??? Εγώ δεν πρόκειται ούτε δαχτυλάκι να βρέξω αν δεν μπεί ο Ιούλιος! Είμαι πολύ κρυουλιάρα!!!!! Ακόμη με κάλτσες κοιμάμαι! Σε ποια παραλιακή πόλη μένεις??? Να ξέρουμε να σου κάνουμε καμιά επίσκεψη! Για πες, πως πάς με τηη διατροφή? Απ'ότι κατάλαβα μια χαρά συνεχίζεις την κατηφόρα σου ε? Βάλε πουλάκι μου και ένα τικεράκι! 
(Νεφέλη και συ!!!!!!)

Μαράκιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!! !!!!!!!! Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά! Νομίζω πως το μάτι μου πήρε και άλλη καταγεγραμμένη πτώση βάρους??? όλα καλάααααααααααααααααα!!!!!!! Μήπως έχεις κρυώσει και γιαυτό η κυρία ακατανόμαστη δεν κάνει την εμφάνισή της? Νομίζω ότι η κίνηση και η κατανάλωση πολύ νερού βοηθούν στην επανεμφάνισή της. Δεν είμαι και απολύτως σίγουρη βέβαια αλλά μη μασάς, η απώλεια θα φανεί μαζεμένη την επόμενη βδομάδα! Θα μπώ να κάνω μια βόλτα στο μπλόγκ σου να μάθω νέα! 

Αυτά λοιπόν και απο μένα. Ραντεβού με τον πρεφέσσορ έχω την άλλη Τρίτη. Μέχρι τότε, βαζω σε εφαρμογή το πρόγραμμα που μου είχε δώσει πριν φύγω για Αθήνα. Μια νέα βδομάδα λοιπόν ξεκινά! Σας φιλώ όλους! Να είστε καλά! :wink1: :starhit:


xxx

----------


## asteraki_ed

Α! Angek, είμαι 1.62. Έχω πολλή δουλειά ακόμη. Το 50 στο τικεράκι είναι παραπλανητικό. Το βάζω εκεί για να ξέρω ότι έχω ακόμη αγώνα δρόμου....
και στα 55 καλά θα είμαι!
Φιλιά

----------


## Nefeli-

:eureka: αυτό με το τικεράκι με αγχώνει λίγο προς το παρόν... επίσης το ξεχνάω και δεν το αλλάζω... θα κάνω μία προσπάθεια βέβαια, αφού στο παρελθόν είχα μερικά ωραία τικεράκια  :Smile: 

μου αρέσουν πολύ τα κρητικά προιόντα. Είναι πολύ κοντά και στα δικά μας τα παραδοσιακά κυπριακά. Με ενθουσιάζει απίστευτα ο ντάκος. Θα το συμπεριλάβω σε κάποιο βραδινό μου γεύμα αυτή την βδομάδα... ειδικά τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει είναι δροσιστικό και χορταστικό.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

*asteraki* τίποτε ακόμη... Έχω βέβαια τις γνωστές ενοχλήσεις αλλά δεν λέει να έρθει! Πίνω φασκόμηλο κι ελπίζω να την δω σύντομα! Και ναι καλά είδες -1! Βοήθησε και το φασκόμηλο να φύγει η κατακράτηση γιατί ήμουν τούμπανο απ'το πρήξιμο! Η δίαιτα καλά κρατεί.. Μ'αρέσουν οι φράουλες και τώρα που είναι η εποχή τους την έχω "καταβρεί" με το γλυκό αμέσου δράσεως: ζελέ φράουλα light με γιαούρτι στραγγιστό 2% και μέσα φρέσκες φραουλίτσες!!! :bouncing: :roll:

----------


## angek

Πολύ καλή εβδομάδα για όλους!!!!! ο καιρός τέλειος, λιακάδα, ζέστη και η διάθεση
πολύ ανεβασμένη..ξεσήκωμα να το πώ; μάλλον...αχ! μπήκε η άνοιξη! ξέρετε ότι όταν 
η διάθεση είναι ανεβασμένη τα κιλάκια χάνονται γρηγορότερα; αμέ! αυτό μου το έχει
πεί ψυχολόγος-διατροφολόγος που σίγουρα ως ειδικός γνωρίζει καλύτερα.

Η βδομάδα μου ξεκίνησε τέλεια με απώλεια 600 γρ. από 86,2 τώρα 85,6 και νομίζω
ότι αυτός είναι ο ρυθμός απώλειας που μου ταιριάζει τελικά χωρίς πολλές στερήσεις.

Nefeli χιλια μπράβο για τα -5 κιλά αυτό το μήνα! μπράβο κορίτσι μου, συνέχισε!!
αυτό με το τσουρέκι με το κάστανο πώπω πειρασμός!!μέχρι εδώ (Ιτέα) μου μύρισε,
κολάστηκα η γυναίκα που δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα του γλυκού..

Asteraki μπράβο για την καλή σου διάθεση, έστω και αυτή η απώλεια 300γρ. είναι
κάτι! την άλλη εβδομάδα θα είναι περισσότερο (μη σου μυρίσει και σένα τσουρέκι
με κάστανο!!). Μπάνιο δεν έκανα μολονότι είχα ετοιμαστεί γιατί ήρθαν κάποιοι φίλοι
και μόλις τους είπα για θάλασσα, και αυτοί εδώ μένουν-Ιτέα-με κοίταγαν σαν εξωγήινη
και μετά άρχισαν να βήχουν! τάχα είχαν κρυώσει. δεν πειράζει όμως θα πάω κάποια αλλη
μέρα. 
Ρε κορίτσια εγώ πότε θα δώ αυτό το πολυπόθητο 7 στη δεκάδα της ζυγαριάς; όχι 
τίποτα άλλο αλλά να θυμηθώ τα νιάτα μου όταν είχα γίνει ισόβιο μέλος ww. με 69 κιλά!
δεν θα ήθελα βέβαια να κατέβω τόσο πολύ. (είμαι 1, 74), γιατί θα μοιάζω με παστό μπακαλιάρο
άσε που από τότε έχουν περάσει και κάποια....αρκετά...χρόνια και πρέπει να συμβιβαζόμαστε
με αυτό, όχι να βγαινουμε με μπούρκα αλλά και το σούπερ μινι σε μια 45άρα και....δεν είναι 
ότι κομψότερο υπάρχει στυλιστικά.
Arte που βρίσκεσαι; για δώσε στίγμα να μάθουμε πως είσαι και να αλληλοβοηθηθούμε...

και πάλι καλή βδομάδα να έχετε όλες-οι και μην το βάζετε κάτω!!!!!! το καλοκαίρι είναι
προ των πυλών!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

Πολύ καλημέρα σας! 

Αστεράκι πάμε γεράααα τώρα που γυρίζει... δεν μασάμε, δεν σταματάμε... όση θέλει ας είναι η απώλεια, εμείς εδώ "τι κάνουμε στα δύσκολα;" "κολυμπάμε! κολυμπάμε!"

Μαρία. κι εγώ έφτιαξα ζελεδάκι αν και δεν με ενθουσιάζει καθόλου... γεύση κεράσι και έκοψα και ένα μήλο μέσα. καλό βγήκε... δροσιστικό.

angek αυτή η άνοιξη θα μας τρελλάνει... έτσι είναι όμως τρελλή κι αλλοπαρμένη... με τα χρώματα της και τ'αρώματα... μας φανερώνει τις ζεστές λιακάδες που ακολουθούν και μας θυμίζει και τις κρύες και ανεμοδαρμένες μέρες που αποχαιρετάμε... μια έτσι και μια αλλιώς....

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Σκέτο ζελεδάκι με μήλο; Ποτέ δεν κάνω σκέτο ζελέ... γιατί δεν χορταίνω! Πιο πολύ με γλυκαίνει το γιαούρτι με ζελέ και φρούτο μέσα... Οπότε ο συνδυασμός ζελέ φράουλας με γιαούρτι και φρούτα φράουλες... είναι σούπερ για μένα και με ξεγελά απ'το να φάω το οποιοδήποτε άλλο γλυκό!  :Wink: 

Σήμερα πήγα λαϊκή και άκουσα και το θετικό σχόλιο εκεί στον πάγκο με τα ψάρια... "Πόσα κιλά έχασες; έχεις χάσει πάρα πολλά" άκουσα ξαφνικά απ'το πουθενά... από μια απ'τις ιδιοκτήτριες του πάγκου, την ώρα που κοίταζα τι ψάρια να διαλέξω! Αυτό δείχνει για μένα ότι είμαι σε πάααααρα πολύ καλό δρόμο!

Αχ! Και να έρθουν γρήγορα τα βιβλία που παράγγειλα των παλιών ww! :wink1:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα καλημέρα!!!!! :tumble:
Τί κάνετε πουλάκια μου??? Χαρούμενες φατσούλες "βλέπω" και χαίρομαι και γω!!!

Δεν με αγχώνει καθόλου η μικρή απώλεια μιας και το πρόγραμμα δεν ήταν εύκολο να το ακολουθήσω με το τρελό ωράριο που είχα αυτές τις μέρες... Πάμε όμως για άλλα καλύτερα! Από σήμερα ξανα πιστή ακόλουθος του διαιτολογίου μου οπότε την άλλη Τρίτη αναμένω στο επίσημο ζύγισμα μια απώλεια της τάξης του 1 κιλού! ʼντε να δω και το 6ράκι... :yes: 

Η μέρα σήμερα άκρως ανοιξιάτικη και η διάθεση και αυτή ανεβασμένη πολύ... Εξάλλου στα δύσκολα (όποια και αν είναι αυτά...) δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τπτ άλλο απο το να "κολυμπήσουμε"!!! Απίστευτα χρώματα έχει ο πίνακάς σου Νεφελάκο και μου βγάζει πολύ θετικά συναισθήματα!

Angek, νομίζω πως ο ρυθμός απώλειας βάρους που έχεις είναι αξιοζήλευτος και αν συνεχίσεις έτσι το 7άρι θα σου χτυπήσει πολύ σύντομα την πόρτα! Είσαι ψηλή γυναίκα οπότε όντως δεν χρειάζεται να κατέβεις πολύ κάτω απο την δεκάδα του 7! Τί να πώ και γω που είμαι σαν μπαλάκι του τέννις με χεράκια και ποδαράκια??:shocked2: Προτείνω να περιμένεις να έρθει το καλοκαιράκι δελφινάκι μου και να έρθετε Χαλκιδική να βουτήξουμε και να απολαύσουμε τον καυτό ήλιο... Εγω ακόμη φοράω μακρυμάνικο και εσύ δελφινάκι δεν κρατιέσαι να κάνεις την πρώτη σου βουτιά εν τω μέσω του μήνα Απρίλη!!!!!! Απαπαπα!!!! :tumble:

Νεφελάκο, μην σε αγχώνει παιδί μου το τίκερ! Αφού έχεις πάρει φόρα, φόρα κατηφόρα! Το καλοκαίρι που θα είσαι πλέον στη δεκάδα του 8 θα δείς πόσο καλά θα είναι που ο γλάρος θα έχει φτάσει μεσοπέλαγα! Δε μασάμε είπαμε! Τώρα που μαζευτήκαμε και πάλι τπτ δεν μας σταματά! 
Ο ντάκος είναι το ιδανικότερο βραδυνό ελαφρύ και δροσιστικό γεύμα και μάλλον απο την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα το καθιερώσω και γω! Αν αποφασίσω να νηστέψω τη Μεγάλη βδομάδα είναι ότι πρέπει! Πωπω τώρα που το σκέφτομαι έχω πάαααααρα πολύ καιρό να νηστέψω. Ντροπή μου! 

Μαράκι, τί καλή η κυρία με τα ψάρια!!!!! Μακάρι να ήταν όλοι τόσο καλοπροαίρετοι! Οι περισσότεροι κάνουν ότι δεν το βλέπουν.... Μόνο όταν παχαίνουμε μας το επισημαίνουν! Διάβασα και για τα βιβλία των ww. ʼντε με το καλό να τα δεχτείς :tumble: όταν τα διαβάσεις βάλε και καμιά πληροφορία να παίρνουμε ιδέες! Το ζελέ ούτε και σε μένα αρέσει δυστυχώς ότι και να βάλω μέσα... Δεν ξέρω γιατί μου έχει κάτσει τόσο στραβά το όλο θέμα... Πάντως πρώτη φορά που αποφάσισα να το φτιάξω και να το δοκιμάσω ήταν τότε που είχε βγει εκείνη η τρελή διαφήμιση (χρόοοοοοονια πολλά πίσω στο χρόνο) με το ζελέ κεράσι που τρεμούλιαζε στο πιάτο! Βέβαια μία που το δοκίμασα και άλλη μία που δεν το ξανάβαλα στο στόμα μου! Σκέτη μιζέρια είμαι στο φαγητό..... Τώρα πως κατάφερα να είμαι "τσουπωτή" ( :tumble::tumble: ) ακόμη δεν το έχω καταλάβει! 

Π-κ, τί γίνεται??????? Που είσαι??? Μπες να δώσεις το στίγμα σου! όλα καλά????? Σε έχω χάσει και ξέρω ότι είμαι γαϊδουρογαϊδούρα που δεν έχω πάρει ακόμη τηλ αλλά έτυχαν μαζεμένα πολλά και ήμουν πραγματικά στον κόσμο μου! ʼντε να κανονίσουμε μια ομαδική συνάντηση στη μαγευτική Θεσ/κη!!!!Δώσε το σύνθημα!

Arte, ελπίζω όλα να πηγαίνουν καλά για σένα! Περιμένουμε πάντως να μας γράψεις κάτι! Σε έχουμε χάσει!

Ας γράψω το σημερινό μου πρόγραμμα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
γάλα
1 μπάρα δημητριακών κεράσι

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ
1 μήλο μεγάλο (πρέπει να το καθαρίσω και να το φάω κάποια στιγμή!)

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
2 φρυγανιες
τυρί cottage

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
αρακάς
σαλάτα
τυρί 
ψωμί

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
σαλάτα 
ψωμί 
φέτα

ʼντε, σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μην σας κουράσω άλλο με τη φλυαρία μου!!!!!!! :bisou::bisou:

----------


## angek

Καλημέρα σε όλες!! νομίζω ότι αυτή την ώρα είμαστε on line 2-3 μαζί!!
έξοχα!! Αsteraki μου είπες να βάλω ticker για να βλέπω την απώλεια
των κιλών, αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω ιδέα πως γίνεται-ειμαι
σχεδόν 'αυτοδίδακτη' στη χρήση υπολογιστή. Σημείώνω όμως παρακάτω
την πορεία μου με βάση πάντα το point system των weight watchers. 
ξεκίνησα περίπου στις 20/2 =89 κ
23/3 =87 ακολουθεί εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα για 
καλύτερο έλεγχο 28/3 =86,6
4/4 =86,2
χτες 11/4 =85,6
σήμερα για πρωϊνό είχα το στανταρ μου: κορν φλέικς-γάλα, 1κγ μέλι
πραγματικά είναι το μόνο πρωϊνό που μου δίνει ενέργεια λόγω μελιού
και αισθάνομαι χορτασμένη μεχρι την ώρα επιστροφής στο σπίτι μετα τη 
δουλειά. Γύρω στις 10-11 βέβαια παρεμβάλλεται κάποιο φρούτο. συνήθως
μήλο που έχει αρκετο μάσημα, κάνει και χρατς-χρουτς και σου δίνει την 
αίσθηση κορεσμού. 
το μεσημέρι έχει την 'εθνική' φασολάδα ένα πιάτο 4π.,5-6 ελιές 1,5π και
βέβαια ψωμάκι του Θεού, 2π. οπότε θα έχω καλύψει γύρω στους 13π. και
μου μένουν άλλοι 10 για το βράδυ. Χαιρετώ τώρα, λόγω εργασίας. το 
απόγευμα τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## angek

Μαρία μου εχω μερικά βιβλία ww. Aν μπορώ κάπως να βοηθήσω
με υλικό ή ακόμα και συνταγές και σε πόσους πόντους αντιστοιχούν
μη διστάσεις να μου το ζητήσεις. Θα ήταν χαρά μου να βοηθήσω-
εξάλλου γιαυτό είμαστε εδώ σε αυτό το φόρουμ.

Αsteraki μίλα μας γιαυτο τον επίγειο παράδεισο-τη Χαλκιδική-
και αν μπορέσουμε να συγκεντρωθούμε στη δουλειά μας, να 
μας 'τρυπήσεις τη μύτη'!!!!!ααααααααααααααχ!!!!!! !!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

*angek* σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ! :love:
Μια φίλη μου είχε στείλει το βιβλιαράκι το ελληνικό με τους πόντους, αλλά διαπίστωσα πως δεν ήταν πλήρες σε σύγκριση με κάποια αμερικάνικα που είχα βρει και είχα κατεβάσει. Φαντάζομαι πως οι ww το είχαν έτσι φτιαγμένο ώστε να υπάρχει μια πιο πλήρης ενημέρωση στις συναντήσεις (όταν τα ww λειτουργούσαν στην Ελλάδα). Τα βιβλία που παράγγειλα έχουν να κάνουν με τα πρώτα διατροφικά προγράμματα των ww και που είχε γράψει η ιδρύτρια τους. ʼλλωστε η διατροφή που κάνω πάνω σε αυτά βασίζεται... :yes:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! το σημερινό ξύπνημα ήταν πολύ όμορφο και αισιόδοξο χωρίς κανέναν ιδιαίτερο λόγο... 
με περιμένει φασίνα στο γραφείο και αν είναι δυνατόν... τελείωσε ο καφές! 

από βιβλιαράκια WW εγώ έχω τις εκδόσεις του 2004 από Αγγλία. Έχω το "Shopping guide" το "Eating Out guide" το "The Handbook" που έχει συμβουλές, βήματα για WW, κάποιες συνταγές, κάποια παραδείγματα ακόμα και για χορτοφάγους και γενικά tips. 
Ακόμα έχω το "eating out... at home" με συνταγές, εύκολες και πρακτικές που μπορεί να φτιάξει κάποιος στο σπίτι... 60 low point recipes και το "Low Point SPICE" που έχει συνταγές με λίγους πόντους από διάφορες χώρες.

είναι πολύ βοηθητικά... αν θέλει κάποια μπορεί να μου στείλει U2U.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας! 
Πολύ όμορφος καιρός σήμερα...! Απο βιβλία των ww δεν έχω τπτ αλλά μάλλον θα χρειαστώ ιδέες για το εβδομαδιαίο διατροφολόγιο μιας και τώρα τελευταία όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια μαγειρεύω και με βλέπω να βαριέμαι στο τέλος... Εκτός απο φακές και κρέας με διάφορες γαρνιτούρες τί άλλο θα μπορούσα να βάλω στο πρόγραμμα????  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

Ο καφές είναι πάντα απαραίτητος για ένα ευχάριστο πρωινό! Τουλάχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση αν ξυπνήσω και δεν πιω καφέ για την υπόλοιπη μέρα είμαι σαν κοτόπουλο...:bigsmile:Τρέχα λοιπόν Νεφέλη να πάρεις έναν έτοιμο! :tumble:

Σήμερα το πρόγραμμα έχει τα εξής:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
χυμός
2 digestive

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ
1 μήλο

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
2 φρυγανιές
τυρί cottage

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
αρακά απο χθες 
σαλάτα
τυρί 
ψωμί

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
τοστ γαλοπούλα τυρί.

Αναμένω να μάθω ποιες μέρες θα πάρω άδεια για να ετοιμάσω μπογαλάκια και να την κάνω για την πατρίδα! Φέτος το Πάσχα θα είναι ξεχωριστό! ʼντε να δούμε!
Τί άλλα νέα? Για πείτε τί θα κάνετε το Πάσχα....
Φιλάκια πολλά :bisou:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μόλις παρέλαβα τα βιβλία μου! Έχει να πέσει αρκετή μελέτη... :tumble: Τα βιβλία ναι μεν είναι χρησιμοποιημένα (γι'αυτό άλλωστε και κόστισαν πάμφθηνα) αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτοί που τα είχαν, τα χρησιμοποίησαν ποτέ τους; Τα διάβασαν ποτέ; Ή απλά τα ξεφύλισσαν και απλά κοσμούσαν έπειτα τα ράφια της βιβλιοθήκης τους; Η φθορά που έχουν... είναι φθορά απ'τον χρόνο κι όχι απ'την χρήση! :wow::love:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα!
Επιστροφή στο πρόγραμμα που μ' αρέσει, αγαπώ καιδουλεύει τέλεια για μένα, το πρόγραμμα των WW.
Πήρα την απόφαση να σταματήσω τη διαιτολόγο, όχι γιατί δεν ήταν καλή αλλά γιατί λειτουργώ όπως πρέπει με το πρόγραμμα των WW.
Θα ζυγίζομαι πλέον κάθε Τετάρτη.
Η αρχή έγινε σήμερα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 94,7 κιλά.
Στόχος μου τα 79.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!!!

----------


## angek

Καλησπέρα σε όλους-ες σας. Υστερα απο μιά πολύ κουραστική
μέρα λόγω φόρτου εργασίας και οικογενειακών υποχρεώσεων
έκλεψα λίγα λεπτά να μπω στο φόρουμ για ενημέρωση. Ελπίζω 
ολονών οι προσπάθειες να συνεχίζονται γιατί κακά τα ψέματα
το Πάσχα πλησιάζει και ανθρώπινο είναι να ξεφύγουμε λιγάκι!!
Πριν από μερικά χρόνια όταν λειτουργούσαν τα ww.στην Ελλάδα
μας έδιναν για τη Μ. Εβδομάδα και την επόμενη του Πάσχα κάτι 
τυπωμένες σελίδες με νηστίσιμο εβδομαδιαίο μενού, καθώς και
το μενού της Κυριακής του Πάσχα κλπ. Έψαξα να τα βρω αλλά 
δεν τα έχω πλέον!! μήπως τα έχει καμιά από σας; Αν ναι ενημε
ρώστεμε please!!
Μαράκι αυτά τα βιβλία που παρέλαβες τα είχες παραγγείλει από
κάπου; γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ.
Asteraki για να μην τρως συνέχεια τα ίδια πράγματα (φακές και
κρέας με καποια γαρνιτούρα) να εμπλουτίσεις τη διατροφή σου
και με άλλα φαγητά για να μην στερείσαι από τις γεύσεις και να μη
βαρεθείς!! προς θεού δεν θέλω να σου το παίξω έξυπνη αλλά όπως
ξέρεις η ποικιλία είναι απαραίτητη. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι παρ΄όλη 
την κούραση λόγω δουλειάς κάθησα και έφτιαξα μακαρονάδα με 
θαλασσινά (γαρίδες, μύδια, καλαμαράκια) με ελάχιστο λάδι στο
σωτάρισμα των θαλασσινών, φρέσκια ντομάτα, πιπεριά και κολοκυθάκι
ψιλοκομένο με μυρωδικά και την ανάλογη ποσότητα σε ζυμαρικά.
Οι πόντοι ανα μερίδα δεν είναι πάνω από 7 και η νοστιμιά δεν
περιγράφεται!!! Για βράδυ θα προτιμήσω μόνο κορνφλέικς με γάλα.
Καλό βράδυ σε όλους-ες.
και κάποιο φρούτο.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

*angek* τα βιβλία τα παράγγειλα απ'το amazon.com. Το πρόγραμμα νηστείας θα με ενδιέφερε κι εμένα. Εδώ θα βρεις ένα πρόγραμμα για την μεγάλη εβδομάδα που μου είχε δώσει διαιτολόγος. Δεν ξέρω αν πλησιάζει αυτό που είχες απ'τα ww... Ρίξτου μια ματιά και πες μου και θα ξετρυπώσω και ένα παλιότερο πρόγραμμα ... επίσης από διαιτολόγο.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

μαρακι τα βιβλια ειναι στα ελληνικα?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όχι Ζωήτσα. Στα αγγλικά είναι. Το μόνο ελληνικό είναι αυτό εδώ: http://www.scribd.com/doc/956308/-300- και θα το βρεις σε πολλές μεριές να το κατεβάσεις, αν σε ενδιαφέρει!  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!  :Smile: 
Πολύ αέρα έχει σήμερα!!!!! Τόσο που δεν μπορείς να σταθείς έξω ούτε λεπτό! 

Οι μέρες κυλούν ήρεμα και η διάθεση διατηρείται στα φυσιολογικά για την εποχή επίπεδα! :smilegrin:
Πιστή στη διατροφή μου, περιμένω να έρθει η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος (Τρίτη) για να καταγράψω τα αποτελέσματα. Ελπίζω πως όλα θα έχουν πάει καλά και μια μικρή πτώση θα την δώ! Όσο περνάει ο καιρός να μην σας κρύψω ότι ανυπομονώ να δω το 6ράκι... Αυτό που με προβληματίζει ιδιαίτερα είναι ότι ακόμη δεν έχω κολλήσει και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αυτό θα συμβεί λίγο πριν την επόμενη αλλαγή δεκάδας.... Βλέποντας και κάνοντας! Προς το παρόν όλα καλά!

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ξέρω πόσο σημαντικό είναι να υπάρχει ποικιλία στο καθημερινό μου διατροφολόγιο αλλά όταν μαγειρεύεις μόνος σε μια μικρή κουζίνα η οποία διαθέτει μόνο τα βασικά και επιπλέον δουλεύεις είναι τόοοοοοσο δύσκολο να σκεφτείς να φτιάξεις διάφορα φαγητά μέσα στη βδομάδα. Παω στο καθιερωμένο μου ραντεβού με τον διαιτολόγο και όταν με ρωτάει τί λες να μαγειρέψεις αυτή τη βδομάδα για να φτιάξουμε το πρόγραμμα το μυαλό κολλάει και έτσι καταλήγω να τρώω σχεδόν κάθε βδομάδα τα ίδια. Φακές, αρακά, ντομάτα σαλάτα, κρέας (κοτόπουλο, χοιρινό) με γαρνιτούρες οι οποίες θα είναι στάνταρ πουρές ή ρύζι ή μακαρόνια... Δεν ξέρω, έχω αρχίσει να βαριέμαι... Να μου πείς τί αλλο θα μπορούσες να μαγειρέψεις? Έλα μου ντε, αυτή είναι η απορία μου...Τώρα που εν όψει Πάσχα θα κατέβω στη μαμα μου όμως ίσως ανοίξει λίγο ο μαγειρικός μου ορίζοντας! :shocked2:

Τα διάβασες Μαράκι τα βιβλία σου? Για πες εντυπώσεις? Κατατοπιστικά και περιεκτικά υποθέτω ε? 

Π-Κ, το θέμα είναι να νιώθεις εσυ καλά με τη διατροφή που ακολουθείς ώστε να μην νιώθεις αφόρητη πίεση. Είμαι και γω σίγουρη ότι απο οποιοδήποτε άλλο πρόγραμμα (είτε διαιτολόγου είτε άλλο) το ww δίνει τη δυνατότητα των απεριόριστων επιλογών. Μπορείς να τρώς ότι έχεις στο σπίτι, να μη σου λείπει τπτ και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα χάσεις βάρος το οποίο θα διατηρήσεις. Πάνω του λοιπόν και τα αποτελέσματα δεν θα σε διαψεύσουν για την επιλογή σου! 

Αυτά απο μένα λοιπόν... Να καταγράψω το σημερινό μου πρόγραμμα:


ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
χυμός
2 φρυγανιές
τυρί cottage

ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΟ 
1 φρούτο (το οποίο δεν έχω βέβαια και θα το φαω μάλλον κάποια άλλη στιγμή)

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
1 μους σοκολάτα 

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
μακαρόνια με κιμά και τυρί
σαλάτα ντομάτα

ΒΡΑΔΥΝΟ
2 κριτσίνια ολικής άλεσης (θα τα αντικαταστήσω με φρυγανιές)
τυρί cottage

Φιλάκια και καλή μας μέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll::roll::smilegrin::smug b:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλό μου "αστεράκι", την στιγμή που σου έρχεται η επιθυμία για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο φαγητό, σημείωσε το σε ένα χαρτάκι και κόλλησε το στο ψυγείο, ώστε σιγά σιγά να συμπληρώσεις μια σειρά φαγητών που θα ήθελες να φας πέρα απ'τα κλασσικά σου. Να μπορεί ο έρμος ο διαιτολόγος σου να σου προσαρμόσει το διαιτολόγιο αναλόγως...

Τα δε βιβλία τώρα, τα ξεφύλλισα και διάβασα μέσες άκρες το κάθε διαφορετικό πλάνο που περιέχει... Το κάθε βιβλίο περιλαμβάνει διαιτολόγια για γυναίκες, άνδρες και παιδιά και φυσικά πληροφορίες για το πως θα ακολουθήσεις πιστά το διαιτολόγιο σου. Φυσικά έχουν αμέτρητες συνταγές απ'τις οποίες ξεχώρισα κάποιες και θα δοκιμάσω σύντομα...

Το πρώτο-πρώτο βιβλίο των ww είναι που λατρεύω! Δεν περιλαμβάνει λίπος ούτε τα κλασσικά 3 κγ την ημέρα που έχουμε στην συνηθισμένη μας δίαιτα. Τα φαγητά μαγειρεύονται με κύβους και οι μερίδες της πρωτείνης είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερες σε σχέση με τα νεώτερα δεδομένα. Υπάρχουν λαχανικά περιορισμένα και απεριόριστα και υπάρχουν και τροφές που απαγορεύονται, όπως: μπανάνες! Η δε εικονογράφιση αυτού του πρώτου βιβλίου είναι σκίτσα... Kαι μ'αρέσει η παρουσίαση που κάνει στην αρχή η ιδρύτρια των ww για το πως ξεκίνησε με την προσπάθεια της.  :Big Grin: 
Αυτά εν ολίγοις... Περισσότερα θα γράψω στο blog! :yes:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα κορίτσια και αγόρι! 

βρήκαμε όλοι ρυθμούς βλέπω και το παλεύουμε ανανεωμένοι, συντονισμένοι και ενωμένοι! πολύ χαίρομαι!

εγώ αυτό με τα ίδια φαγητά και την μονοτονία του διατροφολογίου μου, το είχα περάσει σε κάποια φάση και όταν κατάλαβα ότι πήγαινα να σιχαθώ κάποια φαγητά... ανανέωσα το μενού... στην αρχή αφιέρωνα όντως περισσότερο χρόνο στην κουζίνα, αλλά όταν τα φτιάξεις μερικές φορές μετά γίνεται πιο εύκολη και γρήγορη η διαδικασία. 

εύκολες λύσεις για βραδινό είναι ο ντάκος, η αυγοσαλάτα, το γιαούρτι με δημητριακά και φρούτα, το βραστό καλαμπόκι με ελάχιστο βούτυρο ή με λάδι, η ομελέτα φούρνου ή με ελάχιστο λαδάκι σε αντικολητικό τηγάνι, οι μικρές αραβικές πιτούλες με μοτσαρέλα, ντομάτα, ρίγανη και λίγο λαδάκι, τα βραστά λαχανικά που γίνονται εύκολα αφού ζεσταίνεις νερό στον βραστήρα, το βάζεις σε μια λεκανίτσα και έχεις μέσα μπρόκολο, κουνουπίδι, καρότο ή ό,τι άλλο θες και μέχρι να ετοιμάσεις λαδολέμονο και να κόψεις ντοματούλα είναι έτοιμα, αλλά λίγο τραγανά. Επίσης μανιτάρια στην σχάρα ή στο αντικολητικό τηγάνι είτε λεμονάτα, είτε με λίγο κρασάκι. Μετά επιστρατεύουμε και την μέθοδο του μαγειρεύω μία μέρα της βδομάδασ, διάφορα αγαπημένα και μετά το μόνο που κάνω είναι να βγάζω από την κατάψυξη..

για όσους νηστεύουν, νηστεία και στο λάδι;

----------


## Nefeli-

Από ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο για weight watchers βρήκα τα εξής που ίσως θα θέλατε να ρίξετε μια ματιά:


--->Weight Watchers Getting Started

--->Weight Watchers magazine

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πληροφοριακά - και δεν ξέρω αν μπαίνετε στη σελίδα των ww- το πρόγραμμα με τους πόντους το έχουν αλλάξει για ακόμη μία φορά. Οπότε και στα νεώτερα περιοδικά θα βρείτε συνταγές -όπως και στις σελίδες των ww- που οι πόντοι τους ανταποκρίνονται στο νεώτερο πρόγραμμα. Όπως καταλαβαίνεται αν θέλετε να δοκιμάσετε μια απ'τις συνταγές αυτές θα πρέπει να καθίσετε και να μετρήσετε το παραμικρό ώστε να σας βγει η συνταγή στους πόντους με το πρόγραμμα που ακολουθείτε. Για μένα... καλά κρασιά!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nefeli-

Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει πάντως είναι ότι έχει στηθεί μία τεράστια διαφημιστική καμπάνια γύρω από τα weight watchers που γραπώνει συνέχεια διάφορα προϊόντα και τρόφιμα και τα ενσωματώνει στο πρόγραμμα... Επίσης χιλιάδες βιβλία συνταγών και μικρών μυστικών... Πιστεύω ότι τα weight watchers δεν απέχουν καθόλου από το γνωστό "τρώω τα πάντα και ελέγχω την ποσότητα". Είναι ένας τρόπος να μας παρουσιάσουν την υγιεινή διατροφή και την ισορροπημένη πρόσληψη τροφών. Τα αγνά προιόντα και ο σωστός τρόπος μαγειρέματος, όταν προσέξουμε και τις ποσότητες μας θα μας ανταμείψουν. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μειώνω την φιλοσοφία του προγράμματος. Με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνη... και με βοήθησε να ισορροπήσω. Από εκεί κι έπειτα όμως όλες αυτές οι αλλαγές και τα προιόντα και όλη αυτή η διαφήμιση, πιστεύω ότι κακό κάνει παρά καλό...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό Νεφέλη. Από τότε που τα ww πέρασαν στην Heinz όλα έγιναν εμπόριο! Κάτι που ακολουθεί και η δίαιτα ʼτκινς. Ίσως και γι'αυτό τον λόγο να έκλεισαν εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Ίσως να υπήρχε η πολιτική πως για να διατηρηθεί το γραφείο τους στην Αθήνα θα έπρεπε να κάνουν τζίρο με κάποια συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα. Μάλλον δεν πήγε καλά, ο κόσμος το ψιλιάστηκε και έκανε πίσω. Σχεδόν κάθε χρόνο τα ww αλλάζουν πρόγραμμα... αυτό εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Θεωρώ ότι βλέπουν τους πελάτες τους για πειραματόζωα και δοκιμάζουν πάνω τους διάφορες μεθόδους.
Όπως και να'χει θεωρώ ότι καθένας μας καλό είναι να προσαρμόζει την διατροφή του στα δικά του δεδομένα. Είναι μεν κουραστικό και βαρετό αλλά σε ενθαρρύνει να βλέπεις την ζυγαριά να σε δείχνει από μερικά γραμμάρια κάτω μέχρι κιλά. Πιάνω τον εαυτό μου πόσο βαριέμαι ορισμένες φορές να κόψω σαλάτα... Όμως αυτή η απλή σαλάτα θα γεμίσει το στομάχι μου και δεν θα με κάνει να σκέφτομαι γλυκά και σοκολάτες που τρελαίνομε. Χάρηκα που πήρα τα βιβλιαράκια μου -και μάλλον θα παραγγείλω κι άλλα 2 παλιά και θα ολοκληρώσω την σειρά- που τα συμβουλεύομαι και που κάποιες συνταγές θα με κάνουν να δοκιμάσω κάτι διαφορετικό. Πιστεύω ότι οι παλιές μέθοδοι των ww ήταν πιο επιτυχημένες και σε μάθαιναν να τρως σωστά!  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Κάτι είχε πάρει το αυτί μου για την ένταξη προϊόντων και τη διαφήμιση... Παρολαυτά όμως όντως είναι μακράν το πιο εύκολο πρόγραμμα για να ακολουθήσει κανείς χωρίς στερήσεις και όλα τα συναφή. Το θέμα είναι να μην αφήνεσαι (πράγμα που έκανα εγώ) και "δεσμεύσεις" τους πόντους που παίρνεις σε γλυκά και γενικά σε τροφές που σε χορταίνουν εκείνη τη στιγμή αλλα σου δημιουργούν μεγαλύτερη πείνα μετά το πέρας ολίγων μόνο ωρών....

Αυτοκυριαρχία και σωστό προγραμματισμό θέλουν όλα! 

όσον αφορά στα εναλλακτικά γεύματα που μου γράψατε νομίζω πως θα εντάξω οπωσδήποτε κάποια απο αυτά στο επόμενο κιόλας εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα που θα πάρω. Η ιδέα με το χαρτάκι είναι πολύ πρακτική!!!!!! :blush: Θα την υιοθετήσω και αυτή!!!! Με βλέπω να γεμίζω το ψυγείο με άπειρα μικρά χαρτάκια!!!!:shocked2:

----------


## angek

Mιά 'συναχωμένη' καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα! από χθες το 
απόγευμα άρχισα να αισθάνομαι περίεργα με πονόλαιμο και 
λίγο πεσμένη διάθεση. Με το ζόρι κατάπινα τα χθεσινοβραδυνά
μου κορνφλέικς και σήμερα το πρωί το θαύμα έγινε! ξύπνησα
σχεδόν χωρίς φωνή που όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά είναι και το εργαλείο
της δουλειάς μου. (όχι δεν είμαι τραγουδίστρια....Σήμερα το πορτοκάλι
και το μεσημέρι η ντομάτα (μόνο σαλάτα έφαγα με δύο κγ λάδι και 
ελάχιστη φέτα: 4-5 π. όχι παραπάνω) μου 'έγδαιρναν' το λαιμό.
ελπίζω να συνέρθω σύντομα και να μου φτιάξει πάλι η διάθεση
γιατί αύριο θα χρειαστεί που δεν δουλεύω να κάνω αφωνία.
Sorry για τη γκρίνια μου, εσείς δε μου φταίτε σε τίποτα!!!

Μαρία κοίταγα στο blog σου για το weight down. Ανήκε στα 
παλιά προγράμματα των ww; γιατί έτσι μου φάνηκε.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κοιτώντας ένα απ'τα βιβλία των ww με το πρόγραμμα Quick Start το πρόγραμμα weight down προήλθε από εκεί, απλά το οικιοποιήθηκε -με την ονομασία αυτή- ελληνικό κέντρο αδυνατίσματος (Βόδιλινε), κάνοντας μικροαλλαγές στο πρόγραμμα... To weight down πλέον δεν υπάρχει, μιας και η επιχείρηση βασίζεται σε τυποποιημένα διατροφικά προγράμματα και κυρίως σε "μηχανικό" αδυνάτισμα! :smug:

----------


## Nefeli-

αχαχαχαχ Βόδιλινε! αχαχαχαχαχ Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο γέλασα με αυτό! 

καλημέρα σας!
καλή Παρασκευή να έχουμε και καλώς να ορίσει το σαββατοκύριακο να ξεκουραστούμε και να δούμε και τι κάναμε όλη την βδομάδα διατροφικά...  :Smile:

----------


## LILIAN_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
ακολουθώ κι εγώ το πρόγραμμα των WW, προσπαθώ να χάσω αρκετά κιλά τα οποία "φόρτωσα" τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια σιγά σιγά. Εντωμεταξύ κατά καιρούς έκανα δίαιτες αλλά τα ξαναέπαιρνα. 
Η πιο επιτυχημένη μου προσπάθεια ήταν όταν είχα κάνει το πρόγραμμα των WW, γι'αυτό και αποφάσισα τούτη τη φορά να το ακολουθήσω όσο πιο πιστά γίνεται. "Ξέθαψα" κάτι βιβλιαράκια και φυλλάδια που είχα από τότε και ψάχνοντας στο ιντερνετ να βρω επιπλέον πληροφορίες "έπεσα" στην παρέα σας. :Wink:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλώς όρισες Λίλιαν και καλή δύναμη. Το πρόγραμμα με τους πόντους κάνεις;

----------


## LILIAN_ed

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα,
Ναι το πρόγραμμα με τους πόντους κάνω, flexipoints λέγεται, 
υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Μακάρι να μας διαβάζει η Αμαλία, μας έχει λείψει πολύ σε όλους! ΑΜΑΛΙΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ?? ???????????
> 
> Φιλιά πολλά πολλά σε όλους!!!! :love::love::love:


Μικρό μου αστεράκι, τόσο δυνατά που φώναξες ήταν δυνατόν να μην σε ακούσω;;;;; :Wink: 
Καλά λένε πρόσεχε τι εύχεσαι γιατί μπορεί να βγεί αληθινό:smilegrin:
Και μένα μου λείψατε πολύ. 
Μπήκα στο παλιό μας μαγαζάκι ψάχνοντας κάποιες πληροφορίες και φυσικά πιστεύοντας ότι δεν θα βρω κανένα, όμως τι έκπληξη σχεδόν όλη η καλή παρέα είναι εδώ.

Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά, να είστε γεροί , αισιόδοξοι και γεμάτοι όρεξη για χάσιμο κιλών.

Ξεκίνησα κι εγώ εδώ και λίγες εβδομάδες το πρόγραμμα WW, έβαλα αρκετά κιλάκια τον χειμώνα που πέρασε, όμως με υπομονή και καλό προγραμματισμό θα τα χάσουμε:spin:

Πάω να φτιάξω καινούριο τικεράκι και από Δευτέρα θα τα λέμε συχνά

Έχετε όλοι τους αγωνιστικούς μου χαιρετισμούς και 
Φιλιά πολλά :starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## asteraki_ed

ΠΛΑΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ ΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΑΜΑΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!
ΕΦΥΓΕΣ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ!
ΠΩΠΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ, ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!! !

ΦΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΕΣ ΠΑΛΙ!!!!!!
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ! :love::love::love:

----------


## asteraki_ed

A!τα υπόλοιπα μετά γιατί τρέχω σαν τον Βέγγοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοο!!!!
Σήμερα τραγική η μέρα!
Φιλιά σε όλους!
Αμαλία, σου είπα πόσο χάρηκα που ξανάρθες????? :spin::spin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

κι όμως φιλενάδα, δεν κάνω πλάκα
κι εγώ χαίρομαι που σας ξαναβρήκα:bouncy:
από Δευτέρα δυνατά στις επάλξεις κατά των κιλών
Καλό Σ/Κ
:love:

----------


## Nefeli-

Πόσο καιρό ψάχνουμε την ΑΜΑΛΙΑ και πουθενά ΑΜΑΛΙΑ!!! άλλο πάλι κι αυτό σήμερα από το πουθενά! 

είδες τα παρακάλια των καλών ανθρώπων πάντα τα ακούνε οι ουρανοί (αστεράκι)  :Smile: 

κι εγώ χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που γύρισες Αμαλία μου! δεν καταφέραμε να φάμε ποτέ αυτό στο σαραγλί στην ξάνθη αλλά δεν ήταν λόγος να εξαφανιστεις! χεχεεχε

ελπίζω να είναι καλά!

πάααααμεεεεε γεράααααααα!!!

----------


## p_k

ΑΜΑΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τι ευχάριστη έκπληξη ήταν αυτή! Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο!
Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά και που τα ξαναλέμε εδώ!
Καλό ξεκίνημα σου εύχομαι και θα το δεις: όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Πάμε λοιπόν να προσπαθήσουμε όλοι μαζί!
Αύριο θα γράψω αναλυτικά!
Καληνύχτα και καλή δύναμη!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Μια καλησπέρα απο ένα νέο μέλος.
ψάχνοντας για ww στο ίντερνετ μου έβγαλε κι αυτήν την σελίδα εδώ. Το καταχάρηκα βασικά, κι απο ότι κατάλαβα μπαίνουνε και μέλη πού ήτανε στην εταιρία. δεν έχω το κουράγιο να διαβάσω όλο το τόπικ με την πρώτη, γι αυτό θα γράψω τις δικές μου σκέψεις για τα ww. 

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουνε πια στην ελλάδα. εγω παρακολούθησα για τρείς μήνες το 2006 νομιζω απρίλιο μάιο ιούνιο. αγόρασα αρκέτα βιβλιαράκια για συνταγές με πατάτες, ζυμαρικά, μετρητή πόντων ενα πορτοκαλί βιβλιαράκι κοκ. γενικά έχω πολλά πράγματα έχω σωσμένο όλο το πρόγραμμα σε φάκελο (τα βιβλιαράκια δηλαδή) και προσπαθώ να το ακολουθώ. αμα το κάνεις στα πλαίσια και της γυμναστικής ειναι αρκέτα αποτελεσματικό και υγιεινό. ειδικά η πατάτα (τα ζυμαρικά όχι τόσο πολύ το απεριόριστο) δεν εχει καθολου ποντους και ειναι ιδιαιτερά χορταστική. 
Το πρόβλημα μο είναι οτι θέλω να βρω και τα βιβλιαράκια και των άλλων μηνών ιούλιος αυγουστο εως και μάρτιο για να βλεπω τις συνταγες που προτείνει, τις συμβουλές ανάλογα με το κλίμα, τα λαχανικά, τα φρούτα, τα ντρέσινγκ για τις σαλάτες, τα υπέροχα λάιτ γλυκά κοκ. Οποιος έχει παρακολουθήσει το πρόγραμμα ξέρει τι εννοώ (το flexipoints ww) και πόσο αποτελεσματικό είναι. τα 6 κλειδιά της καλής υγείας! Αν λοιπον κανείς τα έχει και θέλει να μοιραστεί μαζί με άλλους φάνς του προγράμματος ας μου στείλει μέιλ να επικοινωνήσουμε για να ανταλλάξουμε υλικό. 
Ειδικά το θέμα του βιβλιαράκι του μήνα με απασχολεί πάρα πολύ και θα ήθελα να τα βρώ όλα. 

επίσης η εταιρία έχει βγάλει νέο πρόγραμμα pointplus, το έχω διαβάσει σε διάφορα σάιτς. εντάξει πιστεύω οτι δεν δύναται να έχει αρκετές διαφορές με το προηγούμενο. νομίζω το προηγούμενο ήτανε η τελειοποίηση στο τρόπο σκέψης για το αδυνάτισμα. τώρα εστιάζουνε στα φρούτα, σε παουερ φούντς με ίνες και πρωτεινή, αλλάξανε λίγο το επίπεδο πόντων κοκ χαζοαλλαγές δηλαδή απαραίτητες για να συνεχίσει να πουλάει η εταιρία και να έχει πελάτες. όκ εντάξει, λόγικό, αλλά και το flexipoints αμα το ακολουθήσεις μια χαρά πιάνει. 


Εγώ εχω σκανάρει και τις ημέρες εβδομάδας απο το πράσινο χαρτάκι που μας δίνανε εβδομαδιαίως και απο ένα άλλο βιβλιαράκι πόντων 12 εβδομάδων που αγόραζες (ενά ωραία με έγχρωμες σελίδες), τα εκτυπώνω και αισθάνομαι κάθε εβδομάδα οτι ακολουθώ κανονικά το πρόγραμμα (αφήστε που δεν θέλω να χαλάσω και τα ορίτζιναλ βιβλιαράκια!). αυτό το έχω κάνει σχεδόν με όλο το υλικό που έχω!

όποιος λοιπόν ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει ιμέιλ στο [email protected] και ειδικά αν έχει τα βιβλιαράκια του μήνα οπως προανέφερα! Ας βοηθησοθμε ο ένας τον άλλον!

----------


## angek

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους και ιδιαίτερα στην 'επιστρέφουσα' στην παρέα
Amalia και στο καινούριο μέλος τον Μάριο. Αντε να έχουμε και άλλες
αντρικές παρουσίες, γνώμες και απόψεις στο φόρουμ (ο p_k είναι βέβαια
πάντα υπολογίσιμη δύναμη!) αλλά ποσοστιαία υπερέχουμε εμείς τα κορίτσια!! 
Χθες το πρόγραμμα μου δεν το τήρησα γιατί ήμουνα κρεβατωμένη και με το 
ζόρι έφαγα λίγα κορνφλέικς με γάλα και το απόγευμα ρύζι νερόβραστο!!
Σήμερα ευτυχώς συνήρθα, πήγα στη δουλειά αλλά ψιλοσερνόμουνα και δεν
είχα καθόλου ενέργεια.
το πρωϊνό μου ήταν το συνηθισμένο: γάλα, κορνφλέικς, 1κγ μέλι 4π
μεσημ:σαλάτα λαχανικών με 2κγ λάδι, 1αυγό, 1κουτάκι τόνο 5π
βραδυ: κοτόπουλο βραστό 60γρ και σούπα φιδές.4π
οι πόντοι συνολικά είναι μόνο 13 και μου περισσεύουν άλλοι 10
που μάλλον θα τους εκμεταλευτώ αύριο-μεθαύριο.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους σας και στην προσπάθεια που κάνετε για
να δείτε το εαυτό σας όπως επιθυμείτε!!!! άντε γιατί μπορεί να χάλασε
λίγο ο καιρός,να βρέχει και να έχει ψύχρα, αλλά τι νομίζετε; το καλοκαίρι
πλησιάζει!!!!!

----------


## p_k

angek, περαστικά! Γρήγορα θα επανέλθεις στους κανονικούς ρυθμούς και θα ανεβεί και η ψυχολογία!
Σημαντική παράμετρος αυτή της ψυχολογίας, καθώς μας δίνει τη δύναμη και το κίνητρο να προχωρήσουμε μπροστά!
Εγώ ξεκίνησα επίσημα σήμερα, το Σάββατο είναι πιο βολική μέρα για εμένα. Η ζυγαριά έδειξε 95 κιλά και αρχίζει η κατηφόρα!

Μάριε, καλό ξεκίνημα, καλή αρχή και σε σένα!
Δεν μπορώ τώρα να γράψω περισσότερα, αύριο θα τα πούμε πιο αναλυτικά!

Καληνύχτα και καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Επιτέλους έγινε η αρχή από χθες και όλα κυλάνε βάσει προγράμματος, by the book που λένε κάποιοι.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση πισωγυρίσματος, οι αναβολές τέλος.
Για να δούμε τι φάγαμε σήμερα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

Δημητριακά με γάλα

ΠΡΟΓΕΥΜΑ

Μπάρα δημητριακών

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

Μακαρόνια με τυρί και σάλτσα ντομάτας
Ντοματοσαλάτα με 1 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Να κι εγώ σήμερα έκανα κάποιες παρατυπίες με ποπ κόρν και σοκολάτα, γι αυτό θα κόψω 10π απο αύριο και θα κάψω αλλους τόσους στο τζίμ!
απο αύριο σταθερά με 26 πόντους! 

όσο αφορά τα βιβλιαράκια, γνωρίζεις τπτ; που δηλαδή μπορώ να τα βρώ; έχω κι εγώ μπολικο υλικό μπορούμε να ανταλλάξουμε αν θέλετε!
επίσης, αν μένετε αθήνα, (εγώ αθήνα μένω) μπορούμε να βρεθούμε, να κάνουμε τις δικές μας άτυπες συναντήσεις! Η ομαδική δουλειά είναι το κλειδί!

----------


## angek

Kαλημέρα και καλή Μ.Εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους σας. Ξεκινάω την ημέρα
μου με τους καλύτερους οιωνούς και σε αυτό βοηθάει και η ζυγαριά
που σήμερα το πρωί, ημέρα ζυγίσματος, Δευτέρα, με έδειξε 1,3 κ.
λιγότερο!!!! δηλ. 84,3.Στην αρχή δεν το πίστεψα γιατί ήμουνα συνηθισμένη
στην απώλεια των 600γρ. κάθε βδομάδα, γιαυτό ανέβηκα 2-3 φορές
στη ζυγαριά για να σιγουρευτώ. Μπορεί αυτό να οφείλεται και στο
γεγονός ότι από το απόγευμα της προηγούμενης Πέμπτης και Παρασκευής
η διατροφή μου ήταν ελάχιστη λόγω αδιαθεσίας. Δεν πειράζει όμως, σε
καλό μου βγήκε. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω από τώρα τι θα δείξει η ζυγαριά
την επόμενη Δευτέρα του Πάσχα,γιατι οι μέρες είναι ιδιαίτερες και η
διατροφή προσαρμόζεται ανάλογα. Δεν έχουμε Πάσχα κάθε μέρα 
άλλωστε και καλό είναι τέτοια μέρα να τιμάμε τις παραδόσεις και
τις γεύσεις βέβαια, χωρίς υπερβολές. 
Έψαξα και βρήκα αυτό το διατρφικό πλάνο που μας είχαν δώσει στα ww
χρόνια πριν για στην Μ. Εβδομάδα και σας το παραθέτω για όποιον-α
ενδιαφέρεται:
Απο Μ.Δευτέρα μέχρι και Σάββατο στο πρωϊνό έχει 1φρούτο, 2φρυγανιές
με 1κγ μαρμελάδα ή μέλι ή 3κσ.κουάκερ με 2κσ σταφίδες, 1κγμέλι και 
κανέλα Για σνακ ι κουλούρι Θεσ/κης ή δύο κριτσίνια.
Γεύμα: Μ.Δευτέρα-καλαμαράκια με ρύζι, μπρόκολο βραστό, 1φ.ψωμί
Μ.Τρίτη: φασολάδα, 6 ελιές, σαλάτα, 1φ.ψωμί
Μ.Τετάρτη: 1 μέτριο κομμάτι σπανακόπιτα νηστίσιμη, 1μέτρια
μερίδα φάβα με 1κγ.λάδι,6 ελιές,χόρτα μέ λεμόνι
Μ.Πέμπτη: 1μέτρια μερίδα χταπόδι με μακαρονάκι, αμπελοφάσουλα
βραστά με λεμόνι και 1κγ λάδι, σαλάτα, 1φ.ψωμί
Μ.Παρασκευή:φακές, ελιές, 2φ.ψωμί σαλάτα
Μ.Σάββατο: σουπιές με σπανάκι. σαλάτα. 1φ ψωμί. 
τα βραδυνά θα σας τα γράψω αργότερα γιατι έχουμε και εργασία!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Είσαι θεά μιλάμε! Τέλειο το νηστίσιμο μενού! Και πάνω που ψαχνόμουνα... Έχω κι εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που το έχω βάλει! 
Κι εγώ σήμερα ανέβηκα στην ζυγαριά και έφυγε 2,1! Τέλεια!  :Big Grin: 

Μάριε εγώ δεν έχω κάτι να σε βοηθήσω... Πρόσφατα αγόρασα παλιά βιβλία των ww αλλά είναι διατροφικά μενού και συνταγές προ των πόντων. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις το δικό μου πρόγραμμα είναι μεν ww αλλά το κλασσικό!  :Wink:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους! :bouncy::bouncy:
Τί κάνει η όμορφη παρέα??? Σήμερα μελαγχολικός ο καιρός αλλά όχι και η διάθεση!!! 3 μέρες έμειναν ακόμη για να πάρω την άδεια μου και να πάω στην πατρίδα και η χαρά μου είναι απερίγραπτη! :spin:
Πολύ χαρούμενη με κάνει και το γεγονός ότι μαζευτήκαμε πάλι στα γνωστά λημέρια και το τόπικ απέκτησε ζωντάνια χρώμα και πολλές φωνούλες!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Καταρχάς να ξαναδηλώσω πόσο πολύ χάρηκα με την επιστροφή της Αμαλίας...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :spin::spin::bouncy::bouncy:

Να πω ένα μεγάλο ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΕΣ στον Μάριο και να του ευχηθώ ότι καλύτερο με την διατροφή του! Σου εύχομαι καλές κατηφόρες! Περιττό να σου αναφέρω ότι για ότι χρειαστείς θα είμαστε εδώ!!! Οι βετεράνοι του προγράμματος μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν καλύτερα αλλά κάτι θα κάνουμε και μεις! 

Π-Κ, δεν χρειάζεται να σου πω ότι με γέμισε πολύ ευχάριστα συναισθήματα το γεγονός ότι σε "ακούω" πολύ αισιόδοξο και αποφασισμένο για την μεγάλη αλλαγή! Τώρα που η παρέα μεγάλωσε και όλη μέρα θα παρλάρουμε είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάθε πειρασμός θα εκλείψει...!!!!!!!!!!! :duh::duh: Δώσε το σύνθημα λοιπόν και φύγαμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!! (α καλά σήμερα μιλάμε τα έχω "παίξει" !!!!!!!!!!!) 

Angek, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ κορίτσι μου για την απώλειά σου! Πλησιάζεις σιγά σιγά την πολυπόθητη δεκάδα του 7 και μετά ποιος σε πιάνει!!!! Στην αρχή χάνοεις λίγο λίγο και μετά γίνεται το μεγάλο πανηγύρι! Έτσι θυμάμαι και γω τον εαυτό μου... Στην αρχή έφευγαν αργά και βασανιστικά 800 γρ την εβδομάδα και κάποια στιγμή είχαν χαθεί και 2 κιλά μαζεμένα! Πολύ χαίρομαι βρε συ! ʼντε, και εις κατώτερα! Ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα σήμερα με το συνάχι και να προσέχεις γιατί ο καιρός αυτές τις μέρες είναι άστατος και δεν βοηθάει και πολύ....!!! Καλή εβδομάδα διατροφής λοιπόν!!! Πάμε δυνατά! :bisou:

Μαράκι έχεις σαρώσει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tumble::tumble: ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ απώλεια τα 2,1!!!!!!!!!! Έτσι μπράβο!!!!!!! Το 'χουμε σου λέω το 'χουμε!!!!!!!! :bouncy::bouncy: Η φιλοσοφία των ww νομίζω ότι παρόλες τις αλλαγές στα προγράμματά τους ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα είναι η ίδια! Μέιωση των θερμίδων σε ημερίσια βάση και εξεύρεση κινήτρων για την όσο το δυνατό ομαλή απώλεια βάρους! Πάντως εμένα αυτό με τα απεριόριστα μακαρόνια πολύ με είχε βολέψει! :duh::duh: Συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά λοιπόν!!!!

Νεφελάκο! Που είσαι? Χμμμμ, ξέρεις τί σκέφτομαι? Μιας και οι φωνές μας ακούστηκαν τόσο δυνατά ώστε να εμφανιστεί η αγαπημένη Αμαλία, μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να φωνάζουμε ομαδικά για για την επίτευξη και άλλων στόχων??? Λέω μήπως....!!!!!! π.χ, ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΓΛΥΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΙΛΑ!!!!!!????????  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Σήμερα αναμένουμε και απο σένα καλά νέα μετά το χθεσινό σου επίσημο ζύγισμα ε? Για πες!!! Όσο για το σαραγλί, να με περιμένετε και μένα να έρθω αλλά θέλω να πάρω εκμέκ με πολλή κρέμα και μια τεράστια μπάλα παγωτό! Είχα φάει ένα τέτοιο στα Σερμπέτια στην Αθήνα και μου έχει μείνει αποτυπωμένο στον εγκέφαλο!!!!!!!!!!! :spin::spin:

Arte, που είσαι καλό μου τόσες μέρες??????????????? Δώσε ένα στίγμα! Πώς πάς, τί κάνεις, τα νέα σου????

Στα της διατροφής να σας πω ότι χθές ελαφρώς ξέφυγα... Αύριο είναι το ραντεβού μου με τον πρεφέσσορ και μάλλον δε με βλέπω να σημειώνω απώλεια για το 2βδόμαδο αυτό! Δεν πειράζει όμως, κάθε πράξη έχει και τις συνέπειές της! Αφού δεν μπόρεσα να είμαι πιστή στο πρόγραμμά μου που λέει ότι κάθε 3 ώρες πρέπει να τρώω και κάτι και μιας και περιμένω και τα γνωστά κορίτσιστικα θέματα εύκολα παρασύρθηκα! Πωπω, έχω μια αγωνία να δω τί θα δείξει η ζυγαριά αύριο! 

Αυτά λοιπον και απο μένα. Σας κούρασα???? δεν σας κούρασα!!! Αφού στόμα έχω και μιλιά δεν έχω!!!!!!!!!!! :spin::spin:
Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά!!!!!!!!!!!! Σματς σμουτς!!!!!!! :bisou::bisou:

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλημέρες μας! 

φθάσαμε και στην μεγαλοβδομάδα και έχουμε πρόγραμμα και για αυτήν! να'σαι καλά angek για τα φώτα σου! (αν θες και δεν σου κάνει κόπο ανέβασε το και στα weight watchers points που έχουμε αρκετές πληροφορίες για την διατροφή, αλλιώς ζητώ την άδεια σου να το αναρτήσω κι αυτό εκεί). Πολλά συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια του 1,3κλ δείχνει υποβοηθούμενο από το συνάχι... αλλά ας καρπωθούμε και τα θετικά του θέματος! 

Π_κ καλή νέα αρχή και καλή συνέχεια. Μακάρι να έχουμε πάντα το κουράγιο και την αισιοδοξία να αρχίζουμε κάτι για να βελτιώσουμε την ζωή μας. Κι εμένα οι δικές μου αρχές είναι πολλές κι ελπίζω να τα καταφέρουμε και πάλι. Πάμε γεράααααα!!!

Μάριε καλώς σε βρήκαμε και καλώς μας βρήκες! Βλέπω είσαι πλήρως κατατοπισμένος στα της διατροφής, οπότε μπορείς να ενισχύσεις και τα δικά μας παλιά δεφτέρια  :Smile:  Εγώ έχω κάποια βιβλιαράκια όπως είπα από Αγγλία του 2004. Είναι παλιά. Αν κάποιος τα θέλει ας με ενημερώσει μέσω U2U ή mail. 

Μαρία. πήρες φόρα κατηφόρα κοπελιά! συγχαρητήρια  :Smile:  και εις κατώτερα!

AMALIA; καλέ AMALIA; που χάθηκες πάλι κορίτσι μου; 

asteraki μπορούμε να ιδρύσουμε την χορωδία των ww! χεχεχεχ όσο πιο πολλοί κι όσο πιο δυνατά τόσο το καλύτερο! μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ που αρχίσαμε να έχουμε μια καλύτερη επικοινωνία σε αυτό το τόπικ κι έπαψε να είναι απλά μια στεγνή καταγραφή πόντων. ελπίζω να το διατηρήσουμε. 

όσο για το χθεσινό ζύγισμα, δεν το τόλμησα! είπα όποτε είμαι έτοιμη θα ανεβαίνω στην ζυγαριά. λόγω του ότι ήρθε ο αδερφος μου από την ξενητιά και φεύγει κι ένας φίλος για την ξενητιά, ηρθα αντιμέτωπη με 2 τραπεζώματα. 1 στο σπίτι και 1 σε ταβέρνα... τα λόγια είναι περιττά... δεν ξέφυγα πολύ, αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα είχα και απώλεια αφού έφαγα και βράδυ! θα το ισορροπίσω λίγο μες την βδομάδα και με την νηστεία... και αναμένω τα καλά αποτελέσματα με την Ανάσταση!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ, κι από μένα,
να έχουμε μία καλή κι ευλογημένη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα με καλές απώλειες, όσο να 'ναι βοηθά κι η νηστεία:wink2:

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το θερμό καλοσώρισμα:love:μου λείψατε πολύ, είχα χάσει κάθε επαφή, ακόμα και την διαδυκτιακή διεύθυνση. :Frown:  ας είναι καλά το google που ψάχνοντας για νηστίσιμες διατροφικές επιλογές έβγαλε και τούτο τον διαδικτυακό τόπο και ξαναμπήκα.

Αngek & Μαρία, μπράβο για την απώλεια.
Π-κ, καλή συνέχεια :Big Grin: 
Νεφελάκι μου γλυκό τι κι αν ξέφυγες λιγουλάκι, ξανά στον αγώνα.:saint:

Μάριε, καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας, έχω κι εγώ κάποια τέτοια βιβλιαράκια θα δω σε ποιούς μήνες αναφέρονται (μάλλον καλοκαίρι και φθινόπωρο πρέπει να είναι) και θα συννενοηθούμε να σου τα στείλω.

αστεράκι μου,
είμαι σίγουρη για σένα ότι θα έχεις μια πάρα πολύ καλή απώλεια:roll:

Έχω πολυ δουλειά αυτές τις μέρες, είναι που θα φύγω με άδεια λίγες μέρες και προσπαθώ να μην αφήσω εκκρεμότητες στο γραφείο. Δεν προλαβαίνω ούτε τικεράκι να φτιάξω..... και ζηλεύω τα δικά σας που είναι όμορφα και χρωματιστά :Stick Out Tongue: unk:

Έχω ξεκινήσει το πρόγραμμα εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες και μέχρι τώρα η απώλεια έιναι 3,5 κιλά. Πάρα πολύ καλά , αλλά έχω πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μου. Φυσικά εξακολουθώ να έχω "θέμα" με τα γλυκά.... τι καημός κι αυτός αστεράκι μου:crazy: .....αλλά το παλεύω παιδιά , δεν πάει άλλο, βάρυνα πολύ και οι πόνοι στη μέση και τα γόνατα δεν παλεύονται. :fake sniffle:
Τη γυμναστική δεν έχω καταφέρει να την συμπεριλάβω στην καθημερινότητα μου όπως παλιά, ακόμα είμαι στο στάδιο των δύο με 3 ημερών την εβδομάδα από ένα μισάωρο. :Frown:  αλλά είπαμε ... το παλεύουμε κι αυτό.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Νεφελάκο μια χαρά σε βρίσκω απολύτως συνειδητοποιημένη και κυρίως απαλλαγμένη απο την επιτακτική ανάγκη του εβδομαδιαίου ζυγίσματος! Πολύ καλά! 
Αμαλία μου!!!!!!!!!!! Αγαπημένη μου Αμαλία! Κόβονται τα γλυκά? Δεν κόβονται!!! Απλώς μπορεί να μπεί ένα φρένο! Πού θα πας διακοπές πουλάκι μου? 
Αν καταφέρνεις να κάνεις και 3 φορές την εβδομάδα παο μισή ώρα είσαι μια χαρά!!!! Εγώ γυμνάζομαι στον καναπέ μου μετά απο τις εξαντλητικές ώρες στη δουλειά αλλάζοντας κανάλια στην τηλεόραση είτε αλλάζοντας θέση στα πόδια μου επειδή πιάνονται!!!!!!  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Αναμένω το τικεράκι σου και επίσης αναμένω και νέα γενικότερα! 3,5 κιλά σε 3 βδομάδες είναι απλά ΣΟΥΠΕΡ!!!!! Συνέχισε έτσι!!!!!
Μα πού είστε όλοι σήμερα???? :smirk:

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά! :love::love::love:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

TEST

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΠΩς σας φαίνεται το πασχαλινό τικεράκι μου;;;;:tumble::bouncy:
Πάντως δεν του λείπουν τα χρώματα:roll:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

αστεράκι,,,
ξέχασες ότι γυμνάζεις και τη μασέλα :lol: όπως όλοι μας φυσικά:lol:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!!!!!! άργησες αλλά κατάφερες να φτιάξεις ένα ΕΚΘΑΜΒΩΤΙΚΟ τικεράκι! Ωραία χρώματα, είναι επίκαιρο και κυρίως εκπέμπει μια απίστευτη αισιοδοξία και θετική ενέργεια! 
Ο στόχος είναι κοντά Αμαλάκι και βλέπω την πασχαλιά σε 4 μήνες να κάνει φτεράαααααααααααααααααα!!!! !!!!!!
Ο λαγός εκεί στο τέρμα κρατάει καλάθι με σοκολατένια αυγουλάκια???????????????????????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Η μασέλα γυμνάζεται ΠΑΝΤΑ!!! Πρωί μεσημέρι και βράδυ! Την παρέλειψα ως ευκόλως εννοούμενη!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΑΣΤΕΡΑΚΙ,
μόλις πρόσεξα πως είμαστε κοντά κοντά στα κιλά
γιατί όμως έχεις βάλει τέτοιο στόχο;;; Δεν είναι πολύ λίγα τα 50 κιλά;;; Θα χρειάζεσαι βαρύδια φιλενάδα στα 50, μη σε πάρει ο άνεμος!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :lol::lol:
Να σαι καλά φιλενάδα με έκανες να ξεκαρδιστώ στα γέλια! 
Απο ύψος δεν ξέρω αν είμαστε στα ίδια! Είμαι 1.62 ή 1.63 (οι γνώμες διϊστανται!!!). Η αλήθεια είανι ότι το 50 μπήκε απο την υπερβολική φόρα που πήρα που πήρα όταν ξεκίνησα τη διατροφή! Είναι λίγα το ξέρω, έχω σκοπό στα 55 ή και στα 60 να σταματήσω ανάλογα πόσο με παίρνει. Το έβαλα αρχικά για να με κινητοποιήσει! Να ξέρω ότι έχω αγώνα μπροστά μου! Τώρα απλώς ξέμεινε εκεί και πρέπει να το αλλάξω. Δε βαριέσαι, τα μυαλά μου τα έχω ακόμη, δεν πρόκειται να κάνω υπερβολές!!!!!!!!!!! :bouncy::bouncy::yes:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

"αστεράκι" μόλις δεις όταν πλησιάσεις στο στόχο και κολλήσει η ζυγαριά για πάααααρα πολύ καιρό, μείνει εκεί! Κάνε διατήρηση τους βάρους σου και μετά από καιρό ξαναμπές σε πρόγραμμα. Να ακούς τις συμβουλές του "προφέσορά" σου! Κι εγώ όταν κάποτε έφτασα τα 70 κιλά (έχω ύψος 1,68) ήμουν πάαααρα πολύ καλή, μου είχε καρφωθεί όμως το 58 και η δε διαιτολόγος προσπαθούσε να με πείσει να μπω σε διατήρηση βάρους. Δεν την άκουσα το ζώον! Και το λέω αυτό γιατί ενώ μου πρόσφερε την ευκαιρία να μάθω πως είναι να διατηρείς το βάρος σου, εγώ την αγνόησα γιατί το 58 μου φάνταζε τόσο κοντινό! Που παρά τις προειδοποιήσεις ότι ο οργανισμός χρειάζεται κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα να συνηθίσει το νέο του βάρος... εγώ αγρόν ηγόραζα! :flaming:

Τέλος πάντων... τουλάχιστον ένα απ'τα βιβλία ww έχουν και πρόγραμμα διατήρησης, οπότε όταν φτάσω τα 70 θα φροντίσω να είμαι πιστή σε αυτό! :starhit:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

αστέρι,
το ίδιο μπόι έχουμε και σου λέω ως πιο παλιά στο κουρμπέτι (γριά κότα λέμε :Cool:  ) ότι στα 50 σίγουρα θα σε παίρνει ο άνεμος. Πραγματικά είναι υπερβολή. Βάλε πρώτο στόχο τα 60 και μετά εντελώς χαλαρά και χωρίς πίεση σε βάααααααθος χρόνου κατέβα μέχρι τα 56 με 57 και θα είσαι ΑΣΤΕΡΙ όνομα και πράγμα!!!

Μαρία,
θέλω κι εγώ το ww βιβλιαράκι (βασικά τις πληροφορίες θέλω) για την συντήρηση. Ax αμήν και πότε να φτάσω στη συντήρηση. Όλο εγκαταλείπω τον αγώνα στα τελευταία 100 μέτρα και μετά από μερικούς μήνες ξανά φτου και από την αρχή.:flaming: 
Αντε να δούμε θα τα καταφέρω να τερματίσω τούτη τη φορά;; :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Μαράκι μου, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα έπεφτα στην παγίδα που μόλις περιέγραψες πιο πάνω. Είμαστε και οι άνθρωποι απο τη φύση μας αχόρταγοι... Θα το έχω στο μυαλό μου πάντως και θα την κάνω την συντήρηση μόλις πάω στα 60. Πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι το λιγότερο σε κιλά που έχω φτάσει ποτέ είναι τα 59 με πάααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααρα πολύ κόπο και πείνα. Δεν το ξανακάνω στον εαυτό μου ποτέ. Μεγάλωσα και ωρίμασα...! Συντήρηση λοιπόν στα 60 και μετά βλέπουμε! Κάτσε να δω πρώτα τα 60 όμως γιατί προς το παρόν μόνο με κυάλια τα διακρίνω απο το υπερπέραν!!!!! :roll::smilegrin:

Αμαλία μου, θα τερματήσεις εννοείται μην το συζητάς καθόλου! Εμείς εδω τί κάνουμε δηλαδή, μπρίκια κολλάμε?? Είπαμε, είμαστε όλοι μαζί μια ομάδα σε όλα! Κοίτα όμως να σημειώσεις κάπου τη διεύθυνση του φόρουμ γιατί αν ξαναχαθείς θα σε δείρω στ'αλήθεια! :smilegrin::smilegrin::wink1::P

ΠΑΡΕΝΘΕΣΗ:
Αναρωτιέμαι καμιά φορά αν αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι το φόρουμ αυτό είναι για να συζητάμε μεταξύ μας ήρεμα και όμορφα για κάθετί που μας προβληματίζει και όχι για να το κάνουμε σαλούν. Μήπως πρέπει να βάλουμε λίγο φρένο στις ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΕΣ συμπεριφορές εδω μέσα???????????????? ΛΕΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ.....................

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα και από μένα!
Βλέπω οι συζητήσεις άναψαν για τα καλά εδώ μέσα και αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό! Έτσι πρέπει, να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλο στον κοινό μας αγώνα να φτάσουμε στο επιθυμητό βάρος. 
Η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει.

asteraki, ο διαιτολόγος σου προσδιόρισε το ιδανικό βάρος; Νομίζω μου είχες πει παλαιότερα ότι δεν το συζητήσατε, οπότε ρώτα τον έτσι για να ξέρεις πού κινείσαι. Θύμισέ μας το ύψος σου για να δούμε τι λένε και οι σχετικοί πίνακες.

Προχωράμε λοιπόν κανονικά, αν και το Σάββατο έγιναν κάποιες ατασθαλίες. Σήμερα όμως όπως και χθες, επικρατεί σοβαρότητα. Δεν παρεκτρέπομαι και πάω 100% βάσει προγράμματος.
Τα λέμε και αργότερα, καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> ΠΑΡΕΝΘΕΣΗ:
> Αναρωτιέμαι καμιά φορά αν αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι το φόρουμ αυτό είναι για να συζητάμε μεταξύ μας ήρεμα και όμορφα για κάθετί που μας προβληματίζει και όχι για να το κάνουμε σαλούν. Μήπως πρέπει να βάλουμε λίγο φρένο στις ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΕΣ συμπεριφορές εδω μέσα???????????????? ΛΕΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ.....................



ΟΥΠΣ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ;;;;:wow::wow:
πάλι έχασα επεισόδια!!:smilegrin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ P-K:starhit:
αχ αυτό το Σ/Κ , για μένα είναι πάντα πρόβλημα. Ότι ατασθαλίες κάνω, πάντα το Σ/Κ τις κάνω
Από Δευτέρα όμως έως Παρασκευή είμαι πάντα υπόδειγμα :Cool: 
Φίλοι μου σας χαιρετώ για απόψε θα τα πούμε αύριο 
Φιλάκια πολλά

----------


## asteraki_ed

A!!!!!!!!!! Π-Κ, είμαι 1,62 ολόκληρα! ή 1.63 ανάλογα πως θα με δεις!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ναι, θα τον αλλάξω τον στόχο κιλών αύριο που θα κάνω και την επίσημη επίσκεψη στον προφέσσορ! όλα καλά!!! ʼντε, πήραμε όλοι φόρα!
Αμαλία μην ανησυχείς, δεν έχει γίνει κάτι απλώς αναρωτιόμουν γενικά γιατί κάποια πράγματα που συμβαίνουν δεν τα καταλαβαίνω όταν εκφράζονται με τρόπο απρεπή! :shocked2: :shocked2:
Δεν έχει γίνει κάτι εδώ! :yes:

----------


## angek

Καλά ε!! έλειψα λίγες ώρες από το φόρουμ και έγινε συνωστισμός!!!
τόσα πολλά μηνύματα που δεν προλάβαινα να τα διαβάσω.Καλό σημάδι
αυτό, δείχνει πως υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.
Amalia υπέροχο το τικεράκι σου και πολύ πασχαλινό!! με γειά, να το
χαίρεσαι. Καλά και το Asteraki εχει ανοιξιάτικο τικεράκι, τι λουλούδια
πεταλούδα....μπράβο κορίτσια, έτσι σας θέλω "ανεβασμένες"!!!άνοιξη
είναι!!! Asteraki μαλώνεις κάποιον για απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά ή
κατάλαβα λάθος; μήπως έκανες χιούμορ;
Νefeli μου και βέβαια μπορείς να ανεβάσεις στο weight watchers point
system το νηστήσιμο πρόγραμμα γιατί εγώ δεν έχω ιδέα πως να το κάνω
οπότε έχεις το ελεύθερο από μένα να το ποστάρεις εσύ. Για να συνεχίσω
λοιπόν:
το απόγευμα όλες τις μέρες έχει φρούτο εποχής και το βράδυ:

Μ.Δευτέρα- 1 μέτρια μερίδα γιουβέτσι(νηστήσιμο μόνο με ντομάτα),1 μπωλ
χορτόσουπα, σαλάτα ανάμεικτη ωμή με 1κγ.λάδι, 1φέτα ψωμί
2 φλ ποπκορν, φρούτο 
Μ.Τρίτη- σπανακόρυζο. 1πατάτα βραστή,με 1κγ λάδι,σαλάτα ωμή ή βραστή
με λεμόνι, 1 φέτα ψωμί, 1 φρούτο
Μ.Τετάρτη- σπανακόπιτα (όπως και το μεσημέρι), ανάμεικτα λαχανικά με 
ρύζι, σαλάτα ωμή ή βραστή με λεμόνι- 2φλ ποπκορν,φρούτο
Μ.Πέμπτη - χορτόσουπα, ντοματόρυζο με 1κγ λάδι, σαλάτα, φρούτο
Μ.Παρασκευή-1 μπωλ ταχινόσουπα, αγγινάρες βραστές σαλάτα με 1κγ
λάδι και λεμόνι, 4-5 ελιές, μαρουλοσαλάτα, 1φέτα ψωμί
Μ. Σάββατο- μαγειρίτσα, ι λεπτή φέτα κρέας, 1 αυγό,μαρουλοσαλάτα
1 λεπτή φέτα σκληρό τυρί, 1φέτα ψωμί, 1ποτηράκι κρασί(εβίβα!!!!) 

άντε και καλές προσπάθειες σε όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

AMALIA εγώ κάνω το πρόγραμμα πριν απ'τους πόντους και το βιβλίο που έχω -έχεις χάσει κι επισόδεια- είναι ένα απ'τα 4 των ww που αγόρασα απ'το amazon και περιλαμβάνει και πρόγραμμα διατήρησης βάρους. Το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα πάει πακέτο με την διατήρηση. Είναι χρονιάς 1978 (κάνε κλικ).
Όμως τα νεώτερα βιβλία που βγήκαν και που βασίζονται στις αντικαταστάσεις και σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να τρως σχεδόν τα πάντα δεν περιλαμβάνουν πρόγραμμα διατήρησης βάρους, γιατί ο κανόνας είναι πως τα προγράμματα αυτά είναι εφόρου ζωής και σκοπός είναι να τρως βάση των οδηγιών που δίνουν στα βιβλία αυτά, αφού δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε τους ειδικούς τους δίπλα μας για συμβουλές.

----------


## angek

ʼντε μιας και πήρα φόρα μια μεριούλα ακόμα αλλά τι μέρα!!!!

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΣΧΑ 
πρωι- φρούτο, 2 φρυγ.με άπαχο τυρί (ώς 4% λιπ).1κγ μέλι

μεσημέρι- 2 λεπτές φέτες αρνί ψητό, 3-4 πατάτες φούρνου,
 μαρουλοσαλάτα με 1 κγ λάδι, 1λεπτή φέτα τυρί,
1 φέτα ψωμί, 1 ποτηράκι κρασί (εβίβα!!!!!να πάνε 
κάτω τα φαρμάκια....) 
απογευμα με τον καφέ για να χωνέψουμε, 2 κουλουράκια
πασχαλινά (...2 είπα άστε τα άλλα κάτω !!!!!) ή μία
ΛΕΠΤΗ φέτα τσουρέκι
βράδυ- 1 σάντουϊτς με κρέας και αυγό: 2 φέτες φωμί τοστ
με 1κγ μαγιονέζα light, μουστάρδα, 1λεπτή φέτα 
αρνί, 1 αυγό κόκκινο σε φέτες, μαρούλι, ντομάτα
σαλάτα βραστή ή ωμή, φρούτο......

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._Όμως τα νεώτερα βιβλία που βγήκαν και που βασίζονται στις αντικαταστάσεις και σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να τρως σχεδόν τα πάντα δεν περιλαμβάνουν πρόγραμμα διατήρησης βάρους, γιατί ο κανόνας είναι πως τα προγράμματα αυτά είναι εφόρου ζωής και σκοπός είναι να τρως βάση των οδηγιών που δίνουν στα βιβλία αυτά, αφού δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε τους ειδικούς τους δίπλα μας για συμβουλές.


Μαρία, το πρόγραμμα Flexipoints περιλαμβάνει και βιβλιαράκι συντήρησης. Προφανώς θα αναφέρεσαι σε προηγούμενα προγράμματα, αν και εκείνα απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι είχαν οδηγίες συντήρησης. Είμαι βέβαιος γι' αυτό.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Για το πρόγραμμα Flexipoints ξέρω ότι έχει διατήρηση βάρους αν προσαρμόσεις πάλι το ερωτηματολόγιο ανάλογα, ακόμα κι αν δεν έχεις τα βιβλιαράκια.
Ναι p_k στα προηγούμενα προγράμματα αναφέρομαι! Αυτά με ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο και γι'αυτό αγόρασα ήδη 4 βιβλία (κι ενδέχεται να αποκτείσω άλλο 1 που έχω μαρκάρει στο άμαζον). :smilegrin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση πως το flexipoints είναι πιο βατό, πιό εύκολο από το παλαιό πρόγραμμα των ww.
Kατά τη γνώμη μου είναι η πιο εύκολη δίαιτα που έχω κάνει ποτέ μου. Δεν έχει διατροφικούς περιορισμούς, σε απαλάσει από τις τύψεις όταν φας κάτι τις παραπάνω, λέμε τώρα, σε αναγκάζει να εντάξεις την άσκηση στην ζωή σου και γενικότερα σε οδηγεί στην υοθέτηση σωστότερων διατροφικών συνηθειών.
όποια δίαιτα έκανα στο παρελθόν ακόμα και σε διαιτολόγο είχα πρόβλημα ιδιαίτερα στις περιόδους νηστείας. Με το ww κανένα πρόβλημα.Και τη νηστεία μου κάνω και χάνω κιλά.

Πάντως παιδιά στο 24ωρο της ημέρας του Πάσχα εγώ πόντους δεν πρόκειται να καταγράψω.
Είναι μία δέσμευση αυτό. Από Δευτέρα, έχει πάλι ο Θεός. :Wink: :smilegrin::smirk:
Κι όχι ότι έχω σκοπό να φάω τον άμπαγκο αλλά να μετράω και τις πετσούλες που θα "τραβάμε" από την σούβλα.....μιαμ μιαμ.... εεεε δεν πειράζει ....αυτή την μέρα θα τη διαγράψω από το ημερολόγιό μου. :Cool:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

AMALIA δείχνει να είναι εύκολο, αλλά και πάλι σε βάζει να ζυγίζεις ότι τρως, να μετράς ότι τρως, να τηρείς βασικούς κανόνες και φυσικά να εξασκείσε ώστε να υπάρχει και απόδοση. Για μένα είναι σαν να έχεις ένα βιβλίο θερμιδομετρητή και υπολογίζεις αναλόγως. Πίστευα κι εγώ πως είναι ένα πρόγραμμα τόσο ευπροσάρμοστο αλλά τελικά διαβάζοντας τα βιβλιαράκια τους (τα αγγλικά) με το flexipoint υπάρχουν βασικοί κανόνες που πρέπει να τηρηθούν για να δουλέψει το πρόγραμμα σωστά. Κανόνες γνωστοί για μια διατροφή για απώλεια βάρους. Που αν μάθει κανείς να κάνει τους σωστούς συνδυασμούς και αντικαταστάσεις θα έχει σωστή διατροφή.

Έτσι λοιπόν προτίμησα να γυρίσω σε αυτό που ήξερα και να το προσαρμόσω στην καθημερινότητά μου. Γενικά θεωρώ πως ο καθένας - καθεμία μας κάνει την δίαιτα που του ταιριάζει, είτε είναι νέα είτε παλιά μέθοδος! Η προσπάθεια είναι που μετράει! :thumbup: :spin:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ, κι από μένα,
> να έχουμε μία καλή κι ευλογημένη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα με καλές απώλειες, όσο να 'ναι βοηθά κι η νηστεία:wink2:
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το θερμό καλοσώρισμα:love:μου λείψατε πολύ, είχα χάσει κάθε επαφή, ακόμα και την διαδυκτιακή διεύθυνση. ας είναι καλά το google που ψάχνοντας για νηστίσιμες διατροφικές επιλογές έβγαλε και τούτο τον διαδικτυακό τόπο και ξαναμπήκα.
> 
> Αngek & Μαρία, μπράβο για την απώλεια.
> Π-κ, καλή συνέχεια
> Νεφελάκι μου γλυκό τι κι αν ξέφυγες λιγουλάκι, ξανά στον αγώνα.:saint:
> ...



Κατ' αρχάς να ένα βαρβάτο καλημέρα σε όλους ( τα άγρια χαράματα βρήκα κι εγώ να απαντήσω το ξέρω, την υπόλοιπη ημέρα είχα διάβασμα). 
Και ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για το καλοσώρισμα. Η ομαδική δουλειά είναι το πάν, το χω ξαναπεί και πιο πρίν! 
Γι αυτόν τον λόγο προτείνω όποιος θέλει να κάνουμε ομαδικά γκρούπς στο skype, όπου μπορούμε όλοι μαζί να μιλάμε και κάνουμε συναντήσεις! έστω και διαδικτυακές! όιποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας στείλει να το κανονίσουμε!

ενα ευχαριστώ και στην αμαλία τώρα. Ναι αν μπορείς ψάξε να βρείς ποια βιβλιαράκια έχεις, είναι πολύ σημαντικό ανάλογα με τον μήνα να βλέπεις προτεινόμενες συνταγές, συμβουλές, φρούτα, λαχανικά, αντίστοιχες σάλτσες. 
εγώ πχ έχω το βιβλιαράκι του μαίου και έχει μέσα κατι υπεροχές συνταγές για κολακαιρινές σάλτσες ντρέσινγκ μόνο με 1 - 2π . κόβεις το μαρούλι, το 'ντύνεις' και με μπόλικη γεύση χωρίς καθόλου ενοχή και πόντους απολαμβάνεις δροσερά την σαλάτα! (παρεπιμπτόντως αν θέλει κανείς να τις γράψω πείτε το).

Επίσης κάποια άλλη χρήστρια ανέφερε και για το βιβλιαράκι συντήρησης. Ναι εγώ όσο έκανα το πρόγραμμα δεν κατάφερα να φτάσω το ιδεώδες βάρος και να προμηθευτώ το βιβλιαράκι. Ξέρω όμως ότι είναι ένα πρόγραμμα κάμποσων εβδομάδων όπου σταδιακά αυξάνεις τους πόντους μέχρι να φτάσεις συν 4π , δηλαδή στους πόντους συντήρησης. Επειδή κάποιος το ανέφερε, όποιος το έχει παρακαλώ ας μου στείλει μνμ ι στο ιμειλ μου που έγραψα στο πρώτο πρώτο μου ποστ να βρούμε τρόπο να το ανταλλάξουμε! 

και όπως έχω ξαναπεί, όποιος θέλει υλικό (έχω μπολικό, εχω το βιβλιο με τις πατατες, τα ζυμαρικά κοκ) ας μου πεί. κι αυτά σιγα σιγα τα περνάω στο πισί...

επειδή κάποια άλλη χρήστρια ανέφερε οτι δεν μπορεί να κόψει τα γλυκά, θα της δίνω για κάθε βδομάδα μία μία συνταγή για γλυκό απο πατάτα, να το κάνει και να τρώει υγιεινά γλυκά χωρίς ενοχές και πάνω από όλα με χαμηλούς πόντους και φυσικά ΥΓΙΕΙΝΟΥΣ πόντους.

ακολουθεί εδώ μια (απο το βιβλίο νοστιμια και γεύση απο πατάτα):

Τηγανίτες απο πατάτες με μέλι (στον φούρνο)

Προετοιμασία: 15 λεπτά
Μαγείρεμα: 25 λεπτά
Υλικό: για 4 άτομα
5 1/2 πόντοι ανα μερίδα (δηλαδή γύρω στις 330 θερμίδες)


ΥΛΙΚʼ
200 γρμ αλεύρι
4 ΚΣ μέλι
6 κγ μαργαρίνη λάιτ
2 πατάτες
2 κγ κανέλλα


Βράζουμε τις πατάτες μαζί με την φλούδα τους, τις ξεφλουδίζουμε και τις κάνουμε πουρέ. 
Ρίχνουμε στον πουρέ λίγο λίγο το αλεύρι, ανακατεύοντας καλά με σύρμα. Στην συνέχεια ρίχνουμε το μέλι, την μαργαρίνη λιωμένη και την κανέλλα. 
Δουλεύουμε καλά το μείγμα μέχρι να ξεκολλάει απο το μπόλ.
Πλάθουμε τον πουρέ σε ένα λεπτό ρολό και κόβουμε σε ροδέλες. 
Σε μία λαμαρίνα στρώνουμε ένα αντικολλητικό χαρτί και ψήνουμε σε προθερμασμένο φούρνο στους 200 C για 25 λεπτά και από τις δύο πλευρές. Κοιτάμε τον φούρνο τακτικά. 

άντε σε αυτούς που τρελλαίνονται για γλυκά καλή όρεξη!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μαρία._Όμως τα νεώτερα βιβλία που βγήκαν και που βασίζονται στις αντικαταστάσεις και σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να τρως σχεδόν τα πάντα δεν περιλαμβάνουν πρόγραμμα διατήρησης βάρους, γιατί ο κανόνας είναι πως τα προγράμματα αυτά είναι εφόρου ζωής και σκοπός είναι να τρως βάση των οδηγιών που δίνουν στα βιβλία αυτά, αφού δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε τους ειδικούς τους δίπλα μας για συμβουλές.
> 
> 
> Μαρία, το πρόγραμμα Flexipoints περιλαμβάνει και βιβλιαράκι συντήρησης. Προφανώς θα αναφέρεσαι σε προηγούμενα προγράμματα, αν και εκείνα απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι είχαν οδηγίες συντήρησης. Είμαι βέβαιος γι' αυτό.


Ναι περιλαμβάνει ΣΊΓΟΥΡΑ, το ανάφερει και το βιβλιαράκι που σου δίνανε στην πρώτη εβδομάδα, στο ξεκίνημα. λέει μέσα βασικά περιληπτικά τι γίνεται, αλλά καλό θα ήτανε να το διαβάσουμε αναλύτικα να το πάμε βάσει του προγράμματος. όποιος το έχει, ας το μοιραστεί!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> "αστεράκι" μόλις δεις όταν πλησιάσεις στο στόχο και κολλήσει η ζυγαριά για πάααααρα πολύ καιρό, μείνει εκεί! Κάνε διατήρηση τους βάρους σου και μετά από καιρό ξαναμπές σε πρόγραμμα. Να ακούς τις συμβουλές του "προφέσορά" σου! Κι εγώ όταν κάποτε έφτασα τα 70 κιλά (έχω ύψος 1,68) ήμουν πάαααρα πολύ καλή, μου είχε καρφωθεί όμως το 58 και η δε διαιτολόγος προσπαθούσε να με πείσει να μπω σε διατήρηση βάρους. Δεν την άκουσα το ζώον! Και το λέω αυτό γιατί ενώ μου πρόσφερε την ευκαιρία να μάθω πως είναι να διατηρείς το βάρος σου, εγώ την αγνόησα γιατί το 58 μου φάνταζε τόσο κοντινό! Που παρά τις προειδοποιήσεις ότι ο οργανισμός χρειάζεται κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα να συνηθίσει το νέο του βάρος... εγώ αγρόν ηγόραζα! :flaming:
> 
> Τέλος πάντων... τουλάχιστον ένα απ'τα βιβλία ww έχουν και πρόγραμμα διατήρησης, οπότε όταν φτάσω τα 70 θα φροντίσω να είμαι πιστή σε αυτό! :starhit:


καλο θα είναι να φτάνεις στο ανώτατο ιδεώδες βάρος και να παραμείνεις εκεί... να έχεις μια συγκεκριμένη μυική μάζα ο οργανισμός και να κάνει και καύσεις, να τρώς και κάνα δύο πόντους παραπάνω να το απολαμβάνεις ρε παιδί μου. 
βασικά οι πίνακες που έχει μέσα το πρόγραμμα είναι πολυ γενικοί και τα δεδομένα έχουνε ψιλοαλλάξει λίγο. δηλαδή οι άνθρωποι που έχουνε αναπτυγμένο μυικό σύστημα κοκ έχουνε αυξημένο ιδεώδες βάρος.

πήγαινε σε κάποιον ειδικό να σου πει το ιδεώδες βάρος σου, και προσάρμοσε ξανά τούς πόντους σου. Αυτό το δέκα κιλά κάτω απο το ύψος γενικά ΔΕΝ ισχύει...
και απο οσο ξέρω στο νέο πρόγραμμα τους το pointplus δεν υπάρχονε ούτε πίνακες ουτε τίποτα. το ιδεώδες βάρος εξατομικεύεται για κάθε άνθρωπο στις συναντήσεις που κάνουνε. Κι ανάλογα αυξομειώνουνε τους πόντους του νεόυ συστήματος. συνεπώς αυτό κάτι σημαίνει... 
άντε καλή δύναμη και να φτάσεις στον στόχο σου!

----------


## angek

Κάποιοι ξύπνησαν από τα χαράματα!!! Καλημέρα σε όλους και 
όλες. Αυτό το θέμα με το 'ιδανικό βάρος' είναι σχετικό ανάλογα
με τις παραμέτρους, σωματότυπο, ηλικια, εργασία κλπ.
Στο ww όταν είχα πρωτοπάει στη δεκαετία του 80 μου είχαν
βάλει στοχο τα 69 κιλά και εχω ύψος 1,74.
Έκανα το πρόγραμμα, έφτασα στο στόχο, μου κάναν φιέστες και 
πανηγύρια (αμερικανιές τώρα) και εγώ καμάρωνα αλλά οπως
έχω αναφέρει προηγούμενα δεν μου ταίριαζε τόση 'αδυναμία'.
Πέρασαν χρόνια , γάμος, τρία παιδιά, και όταν εκανα πάλι
εκκίνηση του προγράμματος το ίδιο το ww. μου έβαλε νέο στόχο
τα 77 κιλά και με περιθώρειο μάλιστα +2 ακόμα. Δεν είχε αλλάξει
το ύψος μου βέβαια αλλά όλοι οι άλοι παράμετροι.

Χτες το μενού μου ήταν: πρωί καφές, 1 φρυγανιά και 1 κριτσινάκι
νηστήσιμο, και 2 φρουτα.
μεσημέρι λαδερό (στραγγισμένο από τη σάλτσα του):αγκινάρες
αλά πολίτα χωρίς πατάτα, με 4 ελιές και 1 φ. ψωμί
το βράδυ αγγούρι-ντομάτα σαλάτα χωρίς λάδι, μια μερίδα φασολάδα
3 ελιές (μεγάλες), 1 φ. ψωμί. Σύνολο 20π (3 λιγότερ από τη ημερήσια
πρόσληψη) Αν πάει έτσι και εξοικονομώ λίγους πόντους κάθε μέρα, 
θα τους καταναλώσω βέβαια το Πάσχα. ώρε γλέντιααα!!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους! :grin:
Έχει βαλθεί να μας τρελάνει ο καιρός... μια ζέστη μια κρύο....άντε να δούμε πού το πάει επιτέλους!

Πόσο μου αρέσει που βλέπω αυξημένη κινητικότητα στο τόπικ...!!! :bouncing::bouncing:

Να πω την αλήθεια μπερδεύτηκα με την εκτενή αναφορά στα εκάστοτε προγράμματα των ww! Αν το πρόγραμμα με τα απεριόριστα ζυμαρικά ήταν το flexipoints, τείνω να πιστεύω ότι είναι ίσως πιο ευέλικτο και βατό στην εφαρμογή αφού σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να φας όσα ζυμαρικά θες με ελάχιστους πόντους και επιπλέον σου δίνει το κίνητρο της άθλησης με τους πόντους "δώρο"! Να μη μιλήσω για τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά που δεν έχουν καθόλου πόντους και έτσι μαθαίνεις να τρώς πολλές σαλάτες και να βάζεις στη διατροφή σου πολλά λαχανικά που κάνουν καλό στην υγεία ούτως ή άλλως..!!! 

Θα ξαναπώ ότι το "κλειδί" της διατροφής αυτής είναι η απεριόριστη γκάμα επιλογών που σου δίνει σε επίπεδο φαγητού με τη μόνη παγίδα να "ξεφεύγεις" και να καταναλώνεις πολλούς πόντους σε γλυκά και έτσι να στερηθείς ενδεχομένως κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσες να φας σε μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα και να είναι σαφέστατα πιο υγιεινό!

Διατροφικά η μέρα μου η χθεσινή δεν ήταν και απο τις καλύτερες αλλά έχω μεγάλη αγωνία να δω το αποτέλεσμα του επίσημου ζυγίσματος στον προφέσσορα σήμερα! Μακάρι να μην έχει ανέβει η άτιμη η ζυγαριά.... ʼντε να δούμε! 

Πολύ καλή ιδέα αυτή με τις συναντήσεις και το skype Μάριε και πρέπει να το δούμε κάποια στιγμή. Να το κανονίσουμε 1 φορά στις 15 ή έστω 1 φορά το μήνα! Γουειτγουετσερική διαδικτιακή συνάντηση!:grin: 

Σκέφτομαι ότι ευτυχώς δεν μου αρέσουν τα πασχαλινά εδέσματα οπότε δεν θα έχω και πολλούς πειρασμούς στο τραπέζι μου! Αρνάκια κατσικάκια μαγειρίτσες κοκορέτσια και όλα αυτά απλά μου ανακατεύουν τα έντερα!!!!!! :P:P

Για πείτε, τί έχει το πρόγραμμα για το Πάσχα? Θα πάτε κάπου?
Φιλάκια πολλάαααααααααααααααααααα αααααα  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

"αστεράκι" δεν χρειάζεται να μπερδεύεσαι με τίποτε. Ο καθένας μας έχει φυλαγμένο ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής που κάποτε μας έδωσε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Για τους περισσότερους απ'την παρέα εδώ είναι το πρόγραμμα με τους πόντους για μένα το παλιότερο πρόγραμμα των ww. Απ'την στιγμή που έχουμε αποτέλεσμα και ξέροντας ο καθένας - καθεμιά μας πως να το εφαρμόσουμε στον δικό μας τρόπο ζωής και συνήθειες, από κει και πέρα είναι φιλοσοφίες... για να 'χουμε κάτι να λέμε!!! :P Κι αυτό το "να'χουμε κάτι να λέμε" είναι και θετικό απ'την άποψη ότι είμαστε εδώ για να εμψυχωθούμε και να συνεχίσουμε την προσπάθεια!  :Big Grin: 

Το Πάσχα μετά του συζύγου θα πάμε στο χωριό της μάνας μου (Β. Εύβοια). Καλό καιρό να κάνει γιατί δεν λέει πασχαλιάτικα να είσαι μέσα στο σπίτι!

----------


## asteraki_ed

ʼρα λοιπόν όλα σχεδόν την ίδια δουλειά κάνουν! 
Α τέλεια! Η Βόρεια Εύβοια είναι έξοχο μέρος για διακοπές γιατί έχει πολύ πράσινο και εχει γραφικά χωριά! Το μόνο χωριό βέβαια που ξέρω απο εκεί είναι τα πολιτικά και ο πάλιουρας. Εγώ είμαι απο Ν. Εύβοια... Είμαστε λίγο πιο "ξεροί" κάτω αλλά έχουμε και μεις τις όμορφες και πεντακάθαρες παραλίες μας! Αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ, θέλω διακοπές επειγόντως! Κουράστηκα! 
Το Νεφελάκο μας έχασα και έχω αρχίσει να ανησυχώ! Που εξαφανίστηκες??????????? εεεεεεεεεεεε????????????? Μπες αμέσως να αναφέρεις!!!!!!! :P:P:kiss::roll::roll:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εχμ! Τα Πολιτικά θεωρώ ότι ανήκουν στην Κεντρική Εύβοια, όχι Βόρεια! Από τον ʼγιο και πάνω είναι η Β. Εύβοια!  :Wink:  Συγκεκριμένα Αγ. ʼννα θα κάνουμε Πάσχα. Στην παραλία! Αν δεν έχεις έρθει έστω για ένα μπάνιο το καλοκαίρι, αν ο δρόμος σου σε βγάλει κατά αυτά τα μέρη, να το κάνεις! Από που είσαι βρε "αστεράκι";

----------


## asteraki_ed

Θα έβαζα και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά ότι είναι Βόρεια τα Πολιτκά. Στην Αγ. ʼννα είναι σούπερ! ʼχχχχχχ καλά να περάσετε! Εννοείται πως με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα κάνω εξόρμηση! Μη σου πω ότι ψήνομαι και για κάμπινγκ! Είμαι απο ένα θρυλικό χωριό πριν το Αυλωνάρι! Βασικά Αθήνα γεννήθηκα και μεγάλωσα αλλά πηγαίνω (πήγαινα πριν ανέβω Θεσσαλονίκη) πολυ συχνά στο χωριό γιατί το λατρεύω! Πωπω, τί χρόνια και αυτά....

----------


## maria-nefeli

Γεια σας και απο εμενα! :blush: Σας παρακολουθω εδω και μερες και ειπα να μπω και εγω στην παρεα σας μιας και αντιμετωπίζω προβλημα κιλων. Δεν κανω την διατροφή των ww αλλα δεν απεχει μαλλον και πολυ απο αυτην που κανω ήδη εδω και 3 εβδομαδες με την βοήθεια διατολόγου. 
Ευχομαι να τα καταφέρω αυτη την φορά-ειπα θα ειναι η τελευταία!!! Αντε να δουμε! 
Παω να δω πως βαζουμε τικερακι και επανακαμπτω!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλωσόρισες Μαρία Νεφέλη! Καλή αρχή και καλές κατηφόρες! &γω διαιτολόγο ακολουθώ αλλά ρίχνω και μια ματιά στους πόντους με βάση πάντα το πρόγραμμα που μου προτείνει. Συμφωνώ ότι δεν απέχει πολύ απο την διατροφή αυτή μιας και όταν του είπα ότι ακολουθούσα το ww μου είπε ότι είναι ένας "αποδεκτός" τρόπος χάσιμου βάρους εφόσον γίνεται πρόσληψη όλων των κατηγοριών τροφών! 

& όλο μεγαλώνει η παρέα μας και χαίρομαι πολύ!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Καλωσόρισες και πάλι λοιπόν και για ότι χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε! Γράφε και τί τρώς μπας και πάρω καμιά ιδέα για το δικό μου εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα γιατί άρχισα λίγο να κουράζομαι και να βαριέμαι τα ίδια και τα ίδια! Αυτή τη βδομάδα τα παιδιά βέβαια μου έχουν δώσει τις απίστευτες εναλλακτικές αλλά μαζεύω προτάσεις για να εξασφαλίσω το ετήσιο πρόγραμμα!!! :spin::spin::spin:

Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους!!!!!!! :love: :love::love:
Μα πού χαθήκατε όλοι σήμερα??? :sniff::sniff:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

μες στα νεύρα είμαι ,
έγραφα πόση ώρα και κάτι πάτησα λάθος και χάθηκε το μηνυματάκι μου,
άντε πάλι από την αρχή

----------


## maria-nefeli

Asteraki, ευχαριστω για το καλωσόρισμα! Σήμερα, για να σου δωσω ιδεες που θες, εχω αρακα. Αυριο γίγαντες και τις επομενες μερες ψαρι και οσπρια παλι....Ειναι και η νηστεία στην μεση...τι να κανουμε;;!!

----------


## maria-nefeli

Βρε παιδες! Αυτο το τικερακι δεν θελει να εμφανιστει με τίποτις παρα τις προσπαθειες μου!!! :sniffle::flaming:

----------


## maria-nefeli

Ααααα!!! οκ! Ακυρο!! Τα καταφερα....:bouncing::bouncing::thumbup:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Τι κάνετε; Βλέπω η διαδικτυακή παρέα όλο και μεγαλώνει!
Τέλεια!!!  :Smile: 
Το πρόγραμμα συνεχίζεται κανονικά και σήμερα περιλάμβανε τα εξής:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

50 γρ. δημητριακά
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΠΡΟΓΕΥΜΑ

4 κράκερς
200 ml χυμός φρούτων χωρίς ζάχαρη

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1/2 μερίδα φακές
50 γρ. τυρί έμενταλ λάιτ
2 φέτες ψωμί για τοστ

Και 2 ελληνικούς ντεκαφεϊνέ, ένα με το πρωινό και έναν με το μεσημεριανό.

Σχετικά με τα προγράμματα, έχω να πω ότι την πρώτη φορά που πήγα στα WW, το 1986 αν θυμάμαι καλά, εφαρμόζαμε το πρόγραμμα των ανταλλαγών. Υπήρχε ένα βασικό διαιτολόγιο, αλλά μπορούσες αν δεν ήθελες πχ. κρέας να το αντικαταστήσεις με κοτόπουλο ή ψάρι. Αν δεν ήθελες τυρί με το ισοδύναμό του σε γιαούρτι κ.ο.κ. Τότε έπρεπε να χάσω λίγα κιλά, νομίζω 7-8 και τα έχασα πολύ εύκολα.
Το 1996 ήταν πολύ σημαντικός σταθμός για εμένα, καθώς έχασα γύρω στα 24 κιλά μέσα σε 4 μήνες, με καταπληκτική πορεία. Από βδομάδα σε βδομάδα σημείωνα επιτυχίες και ακόμη θυμάμαι τη χαρά της συμβούλου μου, καθώς ήμουν το πρώτο ισόβιο μέλος της. Μια πολύ χαρισματική κοπέλα, γεμάτη αισιοδοξία και χαμόγελο που ήταν μεταδοτικά. Ήταν μια από τις καλύτερες περιόδους της ζωής μου και το πρόγραμμα που ακολουθούσαμε τότε δεν ήταν τόσο ελεύθερο όσο το flexipoints, αλλά πάρα πολύ καλό. Θυμάμαι ότι τα κιλά έφευγαν εν ριπή οφθαλμού. Την πρώτη εβδομάδα είχα χάσει 3,7 κιλά!
Και ερχόμαστε στο 2006 (σαν να γράφω απομνημομεύματα μου φαίνεται!). Μετά από δέκα χρόνια διατήρησης του σωστού βάρους άρχισαν τα σκαμπανεβάσματα.
Βέβαια είχαν κλείσει τα WW εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη... Όλα αυτά τα δέκα χρόνια που συντηρούσα το βάρος πήγαινα ως ισόβιο μέλος ανελλιπώς, τονίζω το *ανελλιπώς*, κάθε Σάββατο πρωί στη συνάντηση που γινόταν και αυτό βοηθούσε τα μέγιστα. Ακόμη και το διάστημα που ελειπα για ένα χρόνο λόγω δουλειάς στην Κρήτη, όταν ανέβαινα Θεσσαλονίκη, μια φορά το δίμηνο και στις γιορτές, πάλι πήγαινα στις συναντήσεις. Ήταν κάτι που με ευχαριστούσε και με γέμιζε, το χαιρόμουν. Όσοι υπήρξαν παλιά μέλη με καταλαβαίνουν.
Το 2006 λοιπόν, παίρνω την απόφαση και ενώ είχαν κλείσει τα WW στη Θεσσαλονίκη, να ακολουθήσω το FLEXIPOINTS, μέσω του προγράμματος "ΚΑΤ' ΟΙΚΟΝ" και με τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη. Εξαίρετες οι σύμβουλοι και πάλι, πρόθυμες να μου αποσαφηνίσουν το πρόγραμμα, να απαντήσουν σε απορίες, να βοηθήσουν.
Όσο για το FLEXIPOINTS, θωρώ πως είναι το καλύτερο πρόγραμμα, ευέλικτο, ευπροσάρμοστο, καθόλου καταπιεστικό. Έχασα πάλι 25 κιλά, αλλά από λάθη δικά μου ξαναέβαλα μερικά από αυτά και τώρα ξανά στις επάλξεις!
Θέλω να πω ότι όλα τα προγράμματα των WW είναι προσεγμένα, ισορροπημένα, άψογα διατροφικά. Δεν τα αλλάζω με τίποτε. Από εκεί και πέρα πρέπει να βρούμε τα κίνητρα για να τα εφαρμόσουμε.
Και κυρίως να τρώμε έξυπνα και σωστά, να κινούμαστε λίγο περισσότερο (εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ το περπάτημα), να έχουμε θετική και αισιόδοξη σκέψη.
Όταν γίνουν όλα αυτά, θα έρθει η μέρα που θα ανεβούμε στη ζυγαριά και θα δούμε το επιθυμητό βάρος.
Πιο σημαντική μετά είναι η συντήρηση, που θα μας επιτρέψει να διατηρούμαστε για πάντα στα κιλά που πρέπει.

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλησπέρα σας! 
Πήραν μπρος οι μηχανές μας βλέπω... δεν σας προλαβαίνω  :Smile:  

μαρία-νεφέλη καλώς μας βρήκες και σε βρήκαμε. Να χαίρεσαι το τικεράκι σου που μας έφερε τον βυθό στο τόπικ  :Smile:  Δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ κατάδυση και απορώ γιατί όχι! τόσο που λατρεύω την θάλασσα και τον βυθό! λες; 

αμαλία! αχ αυτό το πάτημα... πάει το μήνυμα! :Smile: 

αστεράκι εδώ είμαι ... είχα χαθεί στο τζάμπο κάμποσες ώρες είναι η αλήθεια χεχεχε δεν ήθελα κάτι το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά στο τέλος πήρα πολλά cds dvds και κάτι τενεκεδάκια με βασιλικό και λεβάντα που τα ποτίζεις για λίγο καιρό και βγαίνει πρασινάδα... είμαι πολύ περίεργη αν όντως βγουν κλωναράκια  :Smile:  παίζει να περπάτησα πολλά χιλιόμετρα εκεί μέσα, έκανα την γυμναστική μου. 

Από διατροφή έκανα μία δύο παρασπονδίες αλλά θα το καλύψω με γυμναστικη (περπάτημα σε χωματόδρομο με ελαφριες κλίσεις, ανήφορα, κατήφορα).

είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξη για αυτή την προσπάθεια κι ότι κι αν γίνει δεν σταματώ. Και μία και δύο μέρες να κάνω παρασπονδίες το θέμα μου είναι να μην αφεθώ εντελώς... να μπορώ να το μαζεύω και να το φρενάρω, ακόμα να προσπαθώ να το καλύψω με άσκηση. Αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι μες στην βδομάδα εξοικονομούμε περίπου 7000 θερμίδες όσες αντιστοιχούν στην απώλεια ενός κιλού (δεν υπολογίζονται τα πρώτα με υγρά) έστω και μία μέρα να φάμε κάτι περισσότερο που να αντιστοιχεί με 1000 ή 2000 θερμίδες, συνολικά στην εβδομάδα μας, πάλι απώλεια ή έστω ισορροπία θα έχουμε. Τώρα σίγουρα έχει σημασία τι καταναλώνουμε επειδή δεν είναι το ίδιο να φάμε 1000 θερμίδες από μήλα με το να φάμε 1000 θερμίδες από βούτυρο... αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι να είναι παλι σώζεται! δεν σταματάμε πουθενά. Η σωστή διατροφή ας είναι η βάση μας και οι εξαιρέσεις να ανήκουν σ'αυτές τις λίγες μέρες, παρά μία μέρα υγιεινής διατροφής να θεωρείται θαύμα στην καθημερινότητα μας.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΠΩ ΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, ΖΑΛΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΠΙΑ:crazy:

Μαρια Νεφελη καλώς μας ήρθες στην παρεούλα μας , εύχομαι πολλές απώλειες σε κιλά και πόντους:wink1:

Μάριε,
βρήκα δυό βιβλιαράκια -τα είχα πρόχειρα στο γραφείο μου- είναι του 2006 Οκτώβριος και Σεπτέμβριος, είμαι σίγουρη πως έχω κι άλλα , όμως θα έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ να ψάξω μετά το Πάσχα. Δεν σε ξεχνώ.
Καλή η ιδέα των διαδικτυακών επαφών μέσω skype αλλά......δεν έχω skype:blush:

Nεφέλη μου, πιστεύω ότι η οποιαδήποτε κίνηση έστω και μέσα σε κατάστημα είναι σαφώς πολύ καλύτερη από το "κάρφωμα" στην καρέκλα του γραφέιου ή στον καναπέ.

Και προπαντός μη σκάτε για τις μικρές απώλειες που οφείλονται σε ατυχείς παρασπονδίες, είπαμε " τα μικρά ρυάκια κάνουν τα μεγάλα ποτάμια". Οπότε συνεχίστε δυναμικά.:bouncy:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Angek,
ευχαριστούμε για το πρόγραμμα ww της νηστείας.

Μάριε,
ευχαριστούμε για τη γλυκιά συνταγή με πατάτα.
Εγώ ήδη την εκτύπωσα και θα την φτιάξω αμέσως μετά το Πάσχα.:thumbup:

Θυμάμαι πως είχαμε φτιάξει κι ένα τόπικ που δίναμε συμβουλές για το πρόγραμμα των ww αλλά και για συνταγές. Υπάρχει ακόμα αυτό; :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

Αστεράκι μου
εύχομαι σήμερα να έχεις σούπερ ντούπερ νέα από τον ντοτόρε.:smilegrin:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> ΠΩ ΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ, ΖΑΛΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΠΙΑ:crazy:
> 
> Μαρια Νεφελη καλώς μας ήρθες στην παρεούλα μας , εύχομαι πολλές απώλειες σε κιλά και πόντους:wink1:
> 
> Μάριε,
> βρήκα δυό βιβλιαράκια -τα είχα πρόχειρα στο γραφείο μου- είναι του 2006 Οκτώβριος και Σεπτέμβριος, είμαι σίγουρη πως έχω κι άλλα , όμως θα έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ να ψάξω μετά το Πάσχα. Δεν σε ξεχνώ.
> Καλή η ιδέα των διαδικτυακών επαφών μέσω skype αλλά......δεν έχω skype:blush:
> 
> ...



Ωραία αμαλία να βρούμε έναν τρόπο να επικοινωνήσουμε έγω έχω απριλιο μάιο ιουνιο 2006 και βρήκα και του αυγούστου στα γερμανικά (ξέρω δεν θα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο με το ελληνικό αλλά δίνει μια ιδέα). 
είπες οτι δεν έχεις σκάιπ, μην αγχώνεσαι. είναι πολύ απλό.
www.skype.com

απο εκεί πήγαινε κάπου θα λέει download, θα κάνει ςλογαριασμό δωρεάν φυσικά και θα το εγκασταστήσεις στον υπολογιστή σου. είναι κάτι σαν το μσν, και κάνεις φωνητικες κλήσεις με ένα η παραπάνω άτομα ταυτόχρονα φυσικά δωρεάν. υπάρχει και η επιλογή να κάνεις τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις σε κανονικά νούμερα αλλά πληρώνεις συνδρομές κοκ αυτά δεν σε απασχολούν αν θες απλά να μιλάς μέσω νέτ!
οταν εγκαταστήσεις το πρόγραμμα θα σου ζητήσει στην αρχή να κάνεις έλεγχο τον ήχο, τον μικρόφωνο και την κάμερα (αν έχεις, δεν είναι απαραίτητη για τις φωνητικές κλήσεις) και μετά ξεκινάς! στείλε μας το νίκ που θα έχεις βάλει η θα σου στείλουμε εμείς το δικό μας να μας κάνεις άντ. απο ότι ξερω και το αστεράκι θα έχει προφανώς οπότε ήδη μαζευτήκαμε τρείς. ας κάνει και ο p_k να δέσει το γλυκό χεχε. 

αλλίως ο μονος τροπος αν δέν έχεις και μσν είναι μέσω τηλεφώνου πάλι αν τα καταφέρεις θα σου στείλω εγώ πριβέ αν είναι.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> Angek,
> ευχαριστούμε για το πρόγραμμα ww της νηστείας.
> 
> Μάριε,
> ευχαριστούμε για τη γλυκιά συνταγή με πατάτα.
> Εγώ ήδη την εκτύπωσα και θα την φτιάξω αμέσως μετά το Πάσχα.:thumbup:
> 
> Θυμάμαι πως είχαμε φτιάξει κι ένα τόπικ που δίναμε συμβουλές για το πρόγραμμα των ww αλλά και για συνταγές. Υπάρχει ακόμα αυτό;uzzled:
> ...


και κάθε εβδομάδα θα βάζω και μία νέα με γλυκά μέχρι να εξαντληθούνε οι συνταγές του βιβλίου χαχα. ξέρω πως είναι να θες γλυκό και να θες να τρως συχνά... κι αυτή η πατάτα ειδικά στο πρόγραμμα είναι θησαυρός χορταίνει και δεν έχεις σχεδόν καθόλου πόντους. τα ζυμαρικά δεν είναι τόσο όσο η πατάτα με το απεριόριστο, με τη πατάτα δεν πειράζει να κάνεις το απεριόριστο και δύο και τρεις φορες΄την εβδομάδα τα ζυμαρικά μια φορά όχι παραπάνω την εβδομάδα...

και για να βοηθήσω λίγο παραπάνω τον σκοπό όλων εδώ μεσά, θα καρφιτσώσω σκαναρισμένη την πράσινη εβδομάδα διατροφής για να την κατεβάσετε, να την εκτυπώσετε και να γράφετε εκεί τοςυ πόντους σας. έτσι θα νομίζετε ότι θα ακολουθείτε τυπικά το πρόγραμμα. παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο η ψυχολογία με τα κουτάκια και να πρεπει να γράψεις τι έχεις να φας και τι τρώς. σε συντονίζει.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Αντε αρπάξτε τα, κατεβάστε τα, εκτυπώστε τα, συρράψτε τα και σημειώστε!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!  :Smile: 
Τί κάνετε γουειτγουετσεράκια???
Χθες είχα την καθιερωμένη επίσκεψη στον πρεφέσσορ και τα μαντάτα μάλλον καλά.. Στα ίδια... Βασικά ίσως και λίγο λιγότερα γιατί είναι και τα κοριτσίστικα θεματάκια που αναμένονται σύντομα οπότε... Πάλι καλά. Σήμερα ξεκινά μια νέα διατροφική εβδομάδα! Το καλό είναι ότι την Κυριακή έχω ελεύθερο οπότε δεν θα πιεστώ και πολύ στις επιλογές! 
Μάριε οργανωμένο σε βρίσκω! Δεν μας έχεις πει όμως λίγα λόγια για σένα. Ξεκινάει η ανάκριση... :smilegrin:Πόσο είσαι σήμερα, ποιος είναι ο στόχος σου. Για το θέμα του skype έχω να σου πω ότι αρχικά πρέπει να το κατεβάσω διότι κάτι έκανα στο πισι μου και το 'χασα αλλά δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να το επαναφέρω διότι δεν το χρησιμοποιώ και ιδιαίτερα. Επιπλέον είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα αλλά πρέπει να συντονιστεί όλη η ομάδα. Λοιπόν, Νεφέλη, angek, Αμαλίτσα, Π-Κ, Μαρία- Νεφέλη, Μαρία τί λέτε? για πότε θα το κανονίσουμε? 
Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ιδιαίτερα ήρεμη σήμερα γιατί είναι η τελευταία μέρα δουλειάς και επιπλέον γιατί θα πάω σπίτι μου! Ένα μικρό διάστημα αποχής απόλα θα μου έκανε πολύ καλό! 
Αυτά απο μένα!! Περιμένω νέα σας!
Φιλιά πολλά!:starhit:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας! 

ούτε κι εγώ έχω Skype αλλά είναι πολύ εύκολο να το κατεβάσουμε και να πραγματοποιήσουμε μία διαδικτυακή συνάντηση! το βρίσκω πολύ καλή ιδέα. εγώ είμαι μέσα... με βολεύει περισσότερο αν όχι αύριο, από Δευτέρα...

κατά τα άλλα, χθες πήγα περπάτημα 1 1/2 ώρα και κατανάλωσα περισσότερους υδατάνθρακες λόγω του ότι βγήκαν οι πρώτες φουρνιές ζυμωτών που μου αρέσουν πάρα πολύ. Ήμουν μέσα στο όριο των πόντων μου κι αυτό είναι θετικό. συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Καλημέρα σας! 
> Τί κάνετε γουειτγουετσεράκια???
> Χθες είχα την καθιερωμένη επίσκεψη στον πρεφέσσορ και τα μαντάτα μάλλον καλά.. Στα ίδια... Βασικά ίσως και λίγο λιγότερα γιατί είναι και τα κοριτσίστικα θεματάκια που αναμένονται σύντομα οπότε... Πάλι καλά. Σήμερα ξεκινά μια νέα διατροφική εβδομάδα! Το καλό είναι ότι την Κυριακή έχω ελεύθερο οπότε δεν θα πιεστώ και πολύ στις επιλογές! 
> Μάριε οργανωμένο σε βρίσκω! Δεν μας έχεις πει όμως λίγα λόγια για σένα. Ξεκινάει η ανάκριση... :smilegrin:Πόσο είσαι σήμερα, ποιος είναι ο στόχος σου. Για το θέμα του skype έχω να σου πω ότι αρχικά πρέπει να το κατεβάσω διότι κάτι έκανα στο πισι μου και το 'χασα αλλά δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να το επαναφέρω διότι δεν το χρησιμοποιώ και ιδιαίτερα. Επιπλέον είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα αλλά πρέπει να συντονιστεί όλη η ομάδα. Λοιπόν, Νεφέλη, angek, Αμαλίτσα, Π-Κ, Μαρία- Νεφέλη, Μαρία τί λέτε? για πότε θα το κανονίσουμε? 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ιδιαίτερα ήρεμη σήμερα γιατί είναι η τελευταία μέρα δουλειάς και επιπλέον γιατί θα πάω σπίτι μου! Ένα μικρό διάστημα αποχής απόλα θα μου έκανε πολύ καλό! 
> Αυτά απο μένα!! Περιμένω νέα σας!
> Φιλιά πολλά!:starhit:



καλημέρα! τι καλημέρα δηλαδή πρίν μισή ώρα ξύπνησα και πήγα κατευθείαν στο μεσημεριανό μου!

50 γρμ ασπρο ψωμι, 2π
50 γρμ ζαμπον λάιτ με ελάχιστα λιπαρά, 1π
30 γρμ φέτα, 2π
(τα έκανα τόστ)
μια μερίδα λαχανικά μαρούλι, 0π , μαζί με λίγη βινεγκρέτ (μια μερίδα) , 2π (η βινεγκρέτ ειναι μια υπέροχη σάλτσα φτιάχνεται πολύ εύκολα υπόθεση δυο λεπτών είναι και κάνει την σαλάτα πεντανοστιμη, μόνο με 2 κγ λάδι!). 

εγώ που λές είμαι ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση. έχω ύψος 1,85, το ιδεώδες βάρος μου ειναι 90 - 100 κιλά, οχι 80 - 90 οπως θα περιμενε κανείς με τα +- 5 απο το ύψος, γιατί ειμαι και λίγο μεγαλόσωμος. 
πήγα στον παθολόγο μου μου έκανε λιπομέτρηση και κάτι εξετάσεις και μου ειπε οτι έχω ανεπτυγμένο μυικό σύστημα, ακόμα πιο πολύ απο τον μέσο άνδρα του ύψους μου οποτε οι δείκτες αλλάζουνε. το συζήτησα μαζί του και μου ειπε να προσθέσω στον βασικό κορμό άλλους 4 - 5 πόντους στην διατροφή μου (ένας πόντος ειναι πάνω κάτω 60 θερμίδες)για να μπορώ να λειτουργήσω (αλλίως θα τρώω πολύ λίγο και δεν θα μπορώ να σηκωθώ απο το κρεββάτι χαχα, κάτι που το έχω κάνει πιο παλιά και όλη την ώρα σχεδόν κοιμόμουνα). 
συνεπώς τώρα που είμαι 107 κιλά δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ, καταλαβαίνεις. ο στόχος μου είναι να φτάσω τα 100 σε πρώτη φάση και μετά βλέπω. (ήδη ήμουνα 113 και έχασα αρκετά απο τότε που ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα, πέφτουνε οι φόρμες, έρχονται μεγάλες οι μπλούζες κοκ) .θα αποταμιεύω κι άλλους δύο τρείς αν είναι για να πέσω λίγο ακόμα. Αν και σκοπεύω στα 100 να σταματήσω και να συνεχίσω κανονικά στο τζίμ , η γυμναστική είναι μέρος της ζωής μου. όπως προείπα ειναι προτιμότερο να είμαστε στο ανώτατο ιδεώδες βάρος και να γυμναζόμαστε παρά να χάνουμε και τα ιδεώδη μυικά κιλά και μετά ο μεταβολισμός να διαλύεται και να μην κάνουμε καθόλου καύσεις, με αποτέλεσμα να τρώμε λίγο μετά και να βάζουμε κατευθείαν λίπος.
σε ζάλισα ε; 
έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετά προγράμματα αλλα το ww πιστεύω ειναι το πιο οργανωτικό απο όλα και το συνδυάζεις στην καθημερινότητα σου άψογα, απο απλη νοικοκυρούλα να είσαι μέχρι φανατικός στο τζίμ! 
πως να στο πω, ειδικά αυτές οι συνταγές με τις πατάτες που έχουνε ελάχιστους ποντους με έχουνε σώσει. χορταστικότατες, απολαυστικές, και φουλ ενέργεια!

τι άλλο για μένα 27 χρονών είμαι (ίσως ο μικρότερος εδώ μέσα) και μένω στην αθήνα. καταγωγή απο τρίκαλα αλλά σπουδάσα αθήνα και αποφάσισα να παραμείνω. 
το ww το παρακολουθούσα πριν πέντε χρόνια περίπου σαν φοιτητής (τότε ήμουνα 120 κιλά) και είχα φτάσει τα 102. η υπεύθυνη το είχε καταλάβει οτι είμαι περίπτωση χεχε και μου έλεγε εσύ δεν πρέπει να χάσεις άλλο (ε ναι φαινόμουνα λές και είμαι 90). αλλά μετά τα σταμάτησα , βλακεία μου, θα μπορούσα να το συνεχίσω κι άλλο, στράφηκα στην σχολή και στο διάβασμα και τα παράτησα όλα με αποτέλεσμα μετά απο μισό χρόνο να ξαναμπούνε άλλα δέκα κιλά. πριν απο τρείς μήνες περίπου το ξαναπήρα απόφαση και το ξαναξεκίνησα, και είχε θεαματικά αποτελέσματα. 
συνεχίζω μέχρι να φτάσω στα 100 όπως σου είπα και μετά βλέπω. μπορεί να πλακωθώ στα βάρη για να σφίξω χεχε. 

αυτά για μένα!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ κι απο μένα μάλλον ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ
τώρα μόλις χαλάρωσα λιγουλάκι και τρώω το μεσημεριανό μου
ριζοσαλάτα (10 κσ ρύζι καστανό =5 πόντους +σως με 1κγλ ταχίνι, μπαλσάμικο, λεμονάκι λίγη μουσταρδίτσα =1πόντο)
από λαχανικά έβαλα τριμμένο καρότο, πιπεριά πράσινη και κόκκινη, ρόκα, άνηθο.
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι σας φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο το παραπάνω κατασκεύασμα αλλά είναι όντως νόστιμο και το κυριότερο πολύ θρεπτικό με πάρα πολλές βιταμίνες

Στις συναντήσεις μας τις διαδικτυακές εννοώ θα μπορώ να συμμετέχω κι εγώ μετά την πρωτομαγιά.

Μάριε ,
είσαι σχετικά κοντά στον στόχο σου μπράβο σου καλή συνέχεια.

Αστεράκι,
μη σκας , μόλις σε αποχαιρετήσει η "κυρία ακατανόμαστη" θα πάρει μαζί της και κανά κιλό:smirk:

Για μένα αύριο είναι η τελευταία μέρα δουλειάς και επιστρέφω στις 2 του Μάη.
Επιτέλους να ξεκουραστώ και λιγουλάκι, ήταν δύσκολος αυτός ο χειμώνας.

Σε περίπτωση που δεν προλάβω να μπω αύριο, εύχομαι σε όλους σας
ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
έχω καλά νέα, μπήκα στον πειρασμό και ζυγίστηκα σήμερα αν κι η μέρα ζυγίσματος είναι το Σάββατο. Το Σάββατο όμως θα είμαι μακρυά από την αγαπημένη μου ζυγαριά:P οπότε έκλεψα δυό μέρες. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ικανοποιητικό, έχασα 500γρ και έχω συμπληρώσει συνολική απώλεια σε 29 μέρες 4 κιλά. 
Καλά είναι , μακάρι να συνεχίσω έτσι.

Τελευταία μέρα στη δουλειά σήμερα, θα τα πούμε την πρωτομαγιά φιλαράκια μου,
Συνεχίστε την προσπάθεια,
Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους:starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλή Ανάσταση Αμαλία... Εγώ για σήμερα θα είμαι σπίτι, αύριο φεύγουμε κι εμείς για το χωριό... Οπότε στις όσες ώρες μου απομένουν θα σας παρακολουθώ! :duh:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! όλοι καλά είμαστε βλέπω και προχωράμε!

Μάριε ίδια ηλικία έχουμε. Αυτό με το γυμναστήριο σ'εμένα δεν το καταλαβαίνω... μία θέλω όλη μέρα να γυμνάζομαι και μου ανεβάζει την ψυχολογία και μία με πιάνει ασφυξία εκεί μέσα και θέλω αέρα! 
αποφάσισα να μην ανανεώσω την συνδρομή πριν απο 2 μήνες που πήγα για 1 1/2 μήνα και να συνεχίσω με το περπάτημα που το λατρεύω, με χαλαρώνει και αλλάζω εικόνες και παραστάσεις.

Αμαλία μου καλό πάσχα και καλή πρωτομαγιά! όσο για την ρυζοσαλάτα σου... Βάλε φαντασία!!!

Μαρία καλές γιορτές και σ'εσένα και καλή κυριακή στο χωριό!  :Smile: 

αστεράκι λαμπερό που κρύφτηκες; Δεύρο έξω!

angek, p_k που είστε;;

maria-nefeli ; τριγυρνάς στον βυθό του τικερακίου σου;  :Smile:

----------


## angek

Kαλησπέρα σε όλους και ολες!!!!Nefeli μου δεν χάθηκα εδω είμαι
αλλά λόγω των ημερών έχω πολλή δουλειά (έχει σχέση με τουρισμό)
και στην τρέχω (κυριολεκτικά) και δεν φτάνω(μεταφορικά). ʼσε που
το p.c μου μου κάνει κορδελάκια τώρα τελευταία και ανήγει μόνο 
όποτε θέλει αυτό.
Τη διατροφή μου την προσέχω, δεν ξεφεύγω από τους πόντους καμμιά 
φορά παίρνω και λιγότερους γιατι λόγω δουλειάς δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο
να φάω με την ησυχία μου σαν άνθρωπος. Το πρόγραμμα το νηστήσιμο
των ww που σας είχα αναρτήσει για να πω την αλήθεια δεν το ακολουθώ
κατά γράμμα, αλλά δεν ξεφεύγω και πάρα πολύ.
Εύχομαι σε όλους Καλό Πάσχα και η Αάσταση να σας φέρει ότι ποθείτε.
Θα τα πούμε απο Δευτέρα -Τρίτη και όπως καταλαβαίνετε λόγω εργασίας
δεν θα μπορέσω να κάνω Πασχαλιατικες διακοπές!!!!

----------


## maria-nefeli

Γεια σας!!! Ελπιζω να εισαστε όλοι καλα και δυνατοι!

Νεφελη οχι δεν κολυμπαω (ειδικα με τετοιο καιρο) αλλα τρεχω και δεν φτανω  :Cool: 

Η χθεσινή μερα πήγε καλυτερα απο την σημερινη....Σήμερα τα εκανα ολιγον τι χαλια θα έλεγα!! Μα τι να κανω...ποσο να αντισταθω στα κουλουρακια-μπακλαβαδακια-τσουρεκια και μαλιστα που ειναι και χειροποίητα;;;;; Ποσο;;; Τεσπα! Δεν πειραζει-ευτυχως δεν επεσα με τα μουτρα και εφαγα απο 1 κομματι απο το καθενα (παλι καλα!).

Αμαλία, η ρυζοσαλατα σου πολυ καλη μου ακουγεται! Πολυ πιθανο να την δοκιμασω την αλλη εβδομαδα-θα πω στην διαιτολογο να μου την συμπεριλαβει σε ενα μεσημεριανο! Μπραβο και για την απωλεια των 500γρ! :thumbup:

Ευχομαι σε όλους σας Καλο Πασχα και Καλη Ανάσταση!!! Υγεια σε εσας και στις οικογενειές σας! 

Ραντεβού απο Τρίτη :Wink:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Θα ήθελα να σας ευχηθώ καλή Ανάσταση και χαρούμενο Πάσχα. Τα λέμε ή Δευτέρα ή Τρίτη του Πάσχα! Καλά να περάσετε!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Ολα καλά και δυνατά!
Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι άθρησκος και δεν γιορτάζω κάτι ιδιαίτερο... 
Δεν κάνω νηστεία, συνεχίζω κανονικά το διαιτολόγιο μου. 

τι έφαγα για βραδυνό;

1 μερίδα φασόλια, 6π
100 γρμ μαύρο ψωμί, 4π
1 μερίδα λαχανικά, 0π
1 ww dressing βινεγκρέτ, 1/2 μερίδα, 1π
60 γρμ τυρί φέτα μίλνερ λάιτ, 3π

και σε λίγο θα φάω κι ένα φρούτο. κατά προτίμηση φράουλες  :Big Grin: 

παρ' όλο που δεν γιορτάζω, θά κάνω ένα πασχαλινό δώρο στον εαυτό μου. θα παραγγείλω το νέο πρόγραμμα των ww pointplus at Home Kit, tin deluxe edition, έχει μέσα αρκετά πραγματάκια.
εδώ το λίνκ
http://www.weightwatchers.com/Templa...pageid=1036091

βασικά στο κλασσικό πρόγραμμα points ένας πόντος ειναι περίπου 50 με 60 θερμίδες, και υπολογίζεται με βάση τις θερμίδες, τα λιπαρά, και τις φυτικές ίνες που έχει ένα προιόν.
Έτσι ξεκίνησε και έτσι ήτανε μέχρι πολύ πρόσφατα και παρόλο που το διορθώνανε κάθε χρόνο ο πυρήνας παρέμενε ο ίδιος. 
Στο νέο πρόγραμμα ο κάθες πόντος είναι περίπου 30 θερμίδες και υπολογίζεται με διαφορετικό τρόπο. δηλαδή τις θερμίδες τις χωρίζουνε σε θερμίδες απο πρωτείνες και θερμίδες απο υδατάνθρακες. έτσι, ένα προιόν που έχει πρωτεινή πολύ έχει λιγότερους pointplus απο ένα προιόν που έχει περισσότερους υδατάνθρακες, παρόλο που 1 γρμ πρωτείνης έχει την ίδια ενεργειακή αξία με ένα γρμ υδατάνθρακα, για τον απλούστατο λόγο οτι ο οργανισμος σπαταλάει πολύ περισσότερη ενέργεια για να μεταβολίσει ένα γρμ πρωτείνης απο ότι ένα γρμ υδατάνθρακα. 
Υπάρχει ειδικη κατηγορία φαγητών που λέγονται powerfoods, που είναι φουλ σε πρωτεινή και σε φυτικές ίνες (καλά αυτές υπήρχανε και πιο πριν, αλλά τωρα τις ενισχύουνε κι άλλο) που ουσιαστικά έχουνε λιγότερους pointplus. 

Το πακέτο κοστίζει γύρω στα 100 ευρώ, θεωρώ οτι αξίζει τον κόπο. Δεν θα το έπαιρνα γιατί και το κλασσικό flexipoints είναι αρκετά καλό απλά αυτήν την φορά έχουνε κάνει αρκετές αλλαγές και θεωρώ οτι αξίζει τον κόπο. Κι αν με το κλασσικό πρόγραμμα έχουνε αποτελέσματα τότε πόσο μάλλον με το εξελιγμένο. 
έχει μέσα και ειδικό κομπιουτεράκι να υπολογίζεις τους πόντους για κάθε τροφή με βάση την περιεκτικότητα του σε όλα τα συστατικά (πρωτείνη, υδατάνθρακα, λίπος, ίνες) και όχι μονο με βάση θερμίδες, λίπος, ίνες όπως στο κλασσικό πίνανα που μας δίνανε στις συναντήσεις. και εχει και ειδικό κομπιουτεράκι που υπολογίζει τους πόντους της άσκησης (το αντίστοιχο με το κίτρινο πίνακα που μας δίνανε στις συναντήσεις). 

οπότε είναι αρκετά εύκολο παρόλο που δεν θα έχει κατάλογο στα ελληνικά να υπολογίζεις τους πόντους που τρώς απο τις συσκευασίες των τροφών. Επίσης τώρα όλα τα φρούτα έχουνε ο πόντους (με σταθερή εξαίρεση το αβοκάντο, που είναι γεμάτο σε λιπαρά), και δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στο πόσα θα φάς την ημέρα. κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω η μπορείς να κάνεις ένα ειδικό σπέσιαλ γεύμα με μπόλικα φρούτα με ελαχιστότατους πόντους κάτι τέτοιο. 

αυτά είναι απο τα λίγα που ξέρω, όταν θα το παραλάβω θα σας πω κι άλλα. 

Αν το θεωρήσω δύσκολο θα επιστρέψω στο κλασσικό πρόγραμμα που όλοι ήδη ξέρουμε. 

αυτά απο μένα!

υγ αμαλία όταν βάλεις σκάιπ στείλε σε μνμ το νίκ σου να σε κάνω άντ  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας!
Στα πολύ γρήγορα, είμαι στο πατρικό, περνάω σούπερ, είμαι απαράδεκτη που δεν μπήκα να ευχηθώ πριν φύγω και γιαυτό το κάνω τώρα στην ώρα που απομένει για να παμε επιτάφιο! Λοιπόν, σας εύχομαι καλή Ανάσταση να είμαστε όλοι υγιείς χαρούμενοι και ευτυχισμένοι! Φεύγω τώρα γιατί τρέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εχω να προλάβω να κάνω μπάνιο και να ετοιμαστώ! Σας φιλώ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grin:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Να υποθέσω ότι τώρα όλοι κάνετε τις νηστείες σας και τις προετοιμασίες σας για την εκκλησία;  :Smile: 

εγώ συνεχίζω κανονικά το πρόγραμμα μου!

αγγουροσαλάτα, 0π
1 κγ λάδι, 1π
αλάτι, ρίγανη

πατάτες μέχρι να ικανοποιηθώ, 2π (καλά οκ γύρω στην μία πατάτα πάνω απο την κανονική δόση)
2 κγ βούτυρο λάιτ για σοτάρισμα, 1π
με το κρεμμύδι, σκόρδο, 0π (κι άλλα μπαχαρικά)
τηγάνισα τις πατάτες για δύο τρία λεπτά.

100 γρμ μαύρο ψωμί σίκαλης, 4π

1 γιαούρτι με φρούτα, 0% , 1π

1 πορτοκάλι, 0π

συνολικά: 9π μαζί με τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά!

ελπίζω οι υπόλοιποι να μην το παρακάνετε με τα πασχαλινά εδέσματα! :Ρ

----------


## angek

Πολλές ευχές σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά!!!!!!!
λοιπόν όσο φάγαμε, φάγαμε και όσο ήπιαμε,ήπιαμε!!!!
τέρμα οι δικαιολογίες "Πάσχα ήταν" και όλα τα σχετικά!!!
να δούμε και αύριο (και όχι σήμερα λόγω γιορτής)το πρωί 
τι θα δείξει η ζυγαριά!!!!
Για να μην έχει κίνηση το φόρουμ σημαίνει ότι ακόμα το 
γλεντάτε!!! άντε με το καλό να "επαναπατριστείτε" και 
να συνεχίσουμε τις συνομιλίες μας.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by angek_
> Πολλές ευχές σε όλους και Χρόνια Πολλά!!!!!!!
> λοιπόν όσο φάγαμε, φάγαμε και όσο ήπιαμε,ήπιαμε!!!!
> τέρμα οι δικαιολογίες "Πάσχα ήταν" και όλα τα σχετικά!!!
> να δούμε και αύριο (και όχι σήμερα λόγω γιορτής)το πρωί 
> τι θα δείξει η ζυγαριά!!!!
> Για να μην έχει κίνηση το φόρουμ σημαίνει ότι ακόμα το 
> γλεντάτε!!! άντε με το καλό να "επαναπατριστείτε" και 
> να συνεχίσουμε τις συνομιλίες μας.


Μπα εγώ εδώ σταθερά, δεν πήγα πουθενά :ρΡρΡρΡρΡρΡρΡρΡρΡ

αν έτρωγες σωστά όλες τις υπόλοιπες μέρες δεν νομίζω οτι μία μέρα θα χαλάσει τον μεταβολισμό σου. ούτε θα βάλεις κιλά. πρέπει να περάσουνε δυο βδομάδες χωρίς σωστή διατροφή και χωρίς γυμναστική για να πάρεις. Μην τρελλαίνεσαι με το ζύγισμα!

βραδυνό
150 μαύρο ψωμί σίκαλης, 6π
2κγ βούτυρο λάιτ, 1π
2 ΚΣ τριμμένο κεφαλοτύρι, 3π

(όλο αυτά στα μικροκύματα με λιωμένο το τυρί και το βούτυρο ήτανε οτι πρέπει)

ντομάτα, 0π, με αλάτι, πιπέρι, ρίγανη
καρύδια, 10γρ, 2π, (συν μια μερίδα φρούτου)
2κγ μέλι, 1π

συνολικά 13π 

και έχω αποταμιεύσει και 2 όλη μέρα.

άντε να δούμε!

περιμένω σε U2U τους λογαριασμούς των σκάιπ σας για να τα πούμε ονλάιν!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Χριστός Ανέστη! Χρόνια πολλά, με υγεία, ευτυχία και επίτευξη των στόχων μας! Το φως της Ανάστασης ας φωτίζει τη ζωή μας για πάντα.
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος σήμερα, για πολλούς λόγους.
Πρώτα απ' όλα, ένα προβληματάκι που είχα με το στομάχι αρχίζει να μην υφίσταται πλέον και όλα πάνε καλά.
Δεύτερον, πέρασα αλώβητος από τη δοκιμασία των πασχαλινών εδεσμάτων. Το αποτέλεσμα φάνηκε σήμερα στη ζυγαριά, καθώς έδειξε 94,3 κιλά (από 95,2 που ήμουνα την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη). Ξέχασα να πω ότι θα ζυγίζομαι πλέον κάθε Πέμπτη.
ʼρα καλά τα πήγαμε και προχωράμε κανονικά.
Εύχομαι και εσείς να έχετε αντίστοιχα χαρούμενα πράγματα να διηγηθείτε! 
Θα τα πούμε αργότερα!
Καλή επιστροφή στους ρυθμούς της καθημερινότητας!  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα και χρόνια σας πολλά!
Εγώ ξέφυγα αυτές τις μέρες όμως από αύριο θα ξαναμπώ στην ρουτίνα της διατροφής μου! Ο Μάης θα με βρει με αρκετό τρέξιμο όσον αφορά την υγεία μου... Αν δεν αποδειχτεί ότι είναι εγκυμοσύνη (που τέτοιο θαύμα) η 3μηνη και πάνω καθυστέρηση μου τότε αρχίζει το ψάξιμο για εμμηνόπαυση!  :Mad:  Αρχικά έκλεισα ραντεβού με το μικροβιολογικό του νοσοκομείου να κάνω αιματολογικές εξετάσεις στις αρχές του Μαίου και βλέπουμε τι θα έχει η συνέχεια!

----------


## maria-nefeli

Χριστος Ανεστη και Χρονια πολλα σε όλους!! Ευχομαι να περασατε ωραια αυτες τις ημερες!

Εγω και ωραια περασα αλλα -κυριως- δεν ανεβηκε γραμμαριο η ζυγαρια! Ευτυχως δηλαδή γιατι ολο και κατι κουλουρακια και τσουρεκια και και και εφαγα αλλα ολα καλα!!! :bouncy::roll::bouncy: :Wink: 
Συνεχιζω κανονικα και δυνατα πλεον. 

Μαρια. ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με τις εξετασεις σου :Smile: 

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους! :Wink:

----------


## p_k

test

----------


## NADINE_ed

Tι έγινε εδώ;Ανασυντάχτηκε κι εμπλουτίστηκε η ομάδα WW?
Νέες πολλά υποσχόμενες αφίξεις και σημαντικές επάνοδοι,πέρα από τις σταθερές μας φυσικά αξίες!
Αμαλάκι μου,καλώς σε βρίσκουμε και πάλι!Ελπίζω ο χρόνος που μεσολάβησε να ήταν γλυκός μαζί σου!Τι νέα,μανάρι;
Καλώς μας ήρθατε οι καινούριοι,καλή δύναμη σε όλους και καλά αποτελέσματα!Πάμε δυνατά,τώρα που γυρίζει,
που λέει κι η Λούλου μου!Παρεμπιπτόντως να μου την προσέχετε σαν τα μάτια σας!Φιλάκιααααα

----------


## angek

Γεια σας σε όλους!!!!!! το πρωί δεν προλάβαινα να μπω στο φόρουμ
έπρεπε να φύγω για εργασία. Απλά θέλω να σας πω ότι μολονότι δεν
στερήθηκα από τίποτα πασχαλινό- αρνι, μαγειρίτσα, αυγα, τυρί, κρασι
και τσίπουρο πριν το φαγητό για απεριτίφ, κουλουράκια, τσουρέκι και
χθές γλυκό (γιόρταζε ο καλός μου) όχι μόνο δεν ανέβηκε η ζυγαριά, αλλά
έδειξε και 300 γρ. λιγότερο!!!!!! οπότε είμαστε στα 84 κ. ακριβώς.
καλά άμα δείξει το 7 μπροστά, έστω και 79,9 θα κάνω πάρτυ και θα σας
καλέσω όλους......

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Μια γλυκιά καλησπέρα κι απο μένα!

ʼντε πίσω όλοι στην καθημερινότητα τώρα και φυσικά στην προσπάθεια. 

απογευματινό
1 μήλο, 0π
1 μερίδα φράουλες, 0π
1 γιαούρτι 2%, 2π
1 μικρό κουλουρι θεσσαλονίκης, 2π

για το βράδυ μου μείνανε πολύ λίγοι πόντοι, πάλι θα το ρίξω στις πατάτες μου φαίνεται που έχουεν ελάχιστους πόντους και είναι χορταστικότατες!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Μια γλυκιά καλημέρα απο μένα!

ποστάρω μια δεύτερη συνταγή για γλυκό απο πατάτα απο το βιβλίο Νοστιμια και Γεύση απο Πατάτα

Γλυκό με μήλα & Πατάτες

Προετοιμασία: 15 λεπτά
Μαγείρεμα: 20 λεπτά
Υλικά: για 6 ατόμα
4 1/2 πόντοι ανά μερίδα


ΥΛΙΚʼ:
10 μικρές πατάτες
15 δαμάσκηνα ξερά
20 γρμ σταφίδες ξηρές
2 αυγά
1 ΚΣ μαργαρίνη
1/2 λίτρο γάλα αποβουτυρωμένο
6 κομμάτια σκούρα ζάχαρη
1 βανίλια
2 κγ αλεύρι
30 γρμ μπισκότα
Ξέσμα πορτοκαλιού
μοσχοκάρυδο, γαρύφαλλο


Βάζουμε τα δαμάσκηνα και τις σταφίδες μέσα σε χλιαρό νερό, για να διογκωθούν. Πλένουμε καλά και βράζουμε τις πατάτες. Αφού βράσουν καλά τις ξεφλουδίζουμε και τις περνάμε απο τον μύλο του πουρέ. 
Προσθέτουμε στον πουρέ που έχουμε φτιάξει, την μαργαρίνη, το αλεύρι και την ζάχαρη την οποία έχουμε λιώσει σε 10 κουταλιές νερό. 
Δουλεύουμε το μείγμα αυτό μέχρι να γίνει πολύ πυκνό και να μας είναι δύσκολο να το ανακατέψουμε.

_Βάζουμε το μείγμα στο ψυγείο και το αφήνουμε για όλη την νύκτα._ 

την επόμενη μέρα, βράζουμε για λίγο το γάλα με την βανίλια. Το προσθέτουμε στον πουρέ που έχουμε ετοιμάσει απο χθες. Προσθέτουμε επίσης τα μπισκότα, το ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού, το μοσχοκάρυδο και το γαρύφαλλο. Ανακατεύουμε και στην συνέχεια προσθέτουμε τα δαμάσκηνα, τις σταφίδες και τα αυγά χτυπημένα καλά. 

ανακατεύουμε το μείγμα καλά και το βάζουμε σε μια φόρμα.
Ψήνουμε για μισή ώρα στους 150 βαθμούς.
Σβήνουμε τον φούρνο όταν δούμε και πιάνει μια χρυσή κρούστα.

ʼντε να γίνει πιο γλυκιά η καλημέρα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα Μάριε, η συνταγή που δίνεις μάλλον πρέπει να είναι και πλήρες πρωϊνό! Και ψωμί και φρούτο και γάλα και πρωτείνη που περιέχει.... για τέτοιο μου κάνει! :spin: Αλλά μάλλον για μένα που κάνω το παλιό πρόγραμμα οι 2 μερίδες ψωμί που δικαιούμαι στην ημέρα βρίσκονται στην συνταγή σου! :crazy:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!
Χρόνια πολλά καταρχάς και μας εύχομαι τα καλύτερα! Υγεία ευτυχία χαμόγελο και καλοτυχία! 
Ελπίζω να περάσατε όλοι καλά!
Εγω επέστρεψα την Δευτέρα μετά απο ένα 4ήμερο "διακοπών". Πέρασα καλά, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι ξεκουράστηκα αλλά μου αρκεί που είδα τα αγαπημένα μου πρόσωπα. Απο κιλά ούτε που ξέρω τί γίνεται και δεν έχω ανέβει ζυγαριά ακόμη. Μπορεί αν μην έφαγα τα γνωστά του Πάσχα αλλά σίγουρα τίμησα όοοοοολα τα υπόλοιπα που είχε το τραπέζι. Τώρα ξανά απο την αρχή...! 
Είμαι στο τρέξιμο αυτές τις μέρες διότι η γκαντεμιά με κυνηγάει απο πίσω ακόμη και τις άγιες μέρες! Μου έκλεψαν το πορτοφόλι 5 λεπτά πριν ξεκινήσει το τρένο για την επιστροφή στη Θεσσαλονίκη... Έπειτα ακολουθεί η απίστευτη γραφειοκρατία και ήρθε και έδεσε το γλυκό. Δεν φτάνουν όλα αυτά, έχω και deadline για να παραδώσω ένα project μέχρι αύριο και έχω τρελαθεί. ʼτιμη ζωή...... :flaming::flaming:
Πιστεύω ότι απο αύριο τα πράγματα θα ηρεμήσουν λιγάκι και θα βρω τους κανονικούς μου ρυθμούς. Ελπίζω να βρω το κουράγιο να ανέβω στη ζυγαριά γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά!
Σας φιλώ γλυκά προς το παρόν και θα τα πούμε σύντομα! :love::love::love:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

asteraki το θέμα είναι η απίστευτη γραφειοκρατία και το τρέξιμο που έχεις για όσα περιείχε το πορτοφόλι (αν βέβαια υπήρχαν μέσα αστ. ταυτότητα, κάρτες). Όπως και να'χει μπροστά στην υγεία όλα τ'άλλα είναι πταίσματα. Μην αγχώνεσαι βρε συ για την ζυγαριά... Πάσχα ήταν απολαύσαμε όλα τα εδέσματα κι όλα καλά! Δεν είμαστε καταδικασμένοι τέτοιες μέρες να απέχουμε απ'όλα! Φάγαμε, το 'φχαριστηθήκαμε, ανεβάσαμε το ζάκχαρο, τα τριγλυκερίδια μια χαρά πάρτυ έκαναν... τώρα όμως, η ντισκομπάλα μέσα και κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του! :spin:

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα σας! βλέπω είμαστε όλοι ανανεωμένοι με φορτισμένες μπαταρίες και καλή διάθεση! αν εξαιρέσουμε τις μικρογκαντεμιές (βλ. αστεράκι κλοπή πορτοφολιού) έχουμε την υγεία μας και συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι! 

χρόνια πολλά σε όλους! μετά την ανοιξιάτικη αναγέννηση (ανάσταση) της ψυχής και του σώματος μας πάμε στις καυτές ξάπλες στην παραλία κάτω από τον ζεστό ήλιο του καλοκαιριού!

ελπίζω από βδομάδας να βρεθούμε όλοι.

Λιάκι μου καλό κι αγαπημένο και προστατευτικό, μου λείπεις πολύ!

----------


## angek

Καλησπέρα!!!!! τι γίνεται; που είσαστε όλοι; πως πάει η 
ομάδα; επανήλθατε στις διατροφικά 'σωστές' συνήθειες
ή ακόμα βρισκόσαστε σε μεταπασχαλινές αμαρτίες;
Μετά απο 2-3 μέρες το Πάσχα με την απαραίτητη κρεοφαγία
και όχι μόνο, κάτι με έχει πιάσει και δεν θέλω να δω κρέας
ούτε σε φωτογραφία!!! Τρίτη, Τετάρτη και σήμερα Πέμπτη
το μεσημεριανό μου είχε αποκλειστικά ψάρι (τσιπούρα) στα 
κάρβουνα (παίρνει και ώρα να τη φας σιγά-σιγά- τα κόκκαλα
βλέπετε....)και νομίζεις ότι έχεις φάει τεράστιο ψάρι. Έτσι
δημιουργείται η αίσθηση του κορεσμού και της πληρότητας
του γεύματος, μαζί με μια τεράστια σαλάτα ή χόρτα. Και όταν
το δεύμα γίνεται δίπλα στη θάλασσα (στην κυριολεξία) είναι
άπαιχτο!!!! Το βραδυνό μου είναι ή τοστ τυρί -γαλοπούλα, ή
κορνφλέικς-γάλα όπως και το πρωί. Για εμφανιστείτε όλοι please
να επικοινωνούμε, είπαμε χρειαζόμαστε ο ένας τη βοήθεια και τη
συμπαράσταση του άλλου.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by angek_
> Καλησπέρα!!!!! τι γίνεται; που είσαστε όλοι; πως πάει η 
> ομάδα; επανήλθατε στις διατροφικά 'σωστές' συνήθειες
> ή ακόμα βρισκόσαστε σε μεταπασχαλινές αμαρτίες;
> Μετά απο 2-3 μέρες το Πάσχα με την απαραίτητη κρεοφαγία
> και όχι μόνο, κάτι με έχει πιάσει και δεν θέλω να δω κρέας
> ούτε σε φωτογραφία!!! Τρίτη, Τετάρτη και σήμερα Πέμπτη
> το μεσημεριανό μου είχε αποκλειστικά ψάρι (τσιπούρα) στα 
> κάρβουνα (παίρνει και ώρα να τη φας σιγά-σιγά- τα κόκκαλα
> ...



Εγώ απο την αρχή έχω προτείνει το skype και online διαδικτυακές συναντήσεις. Περιμένω σε U2U τα νίκς σας για να σας κάνω άντ. Αν θέλετε να σας στείλω εγώ, δεν έχει σημασία. Σήμερα σε καμία ώρα θα επικοινωνήσω με την κοπέλα απο τα weight watchers στην Αγγλία να μου στείλει το νέο πακετάκι, το ProPoints. ʼντε οταν μου έρθει θα σας το αναλύσω να δούμε τι έχει αλλάξει.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Καλημέρα Μάριε, η συνταγή που δίνεις μάλλον πρέπει να είναι και πλήρες πρωϊνό! Και ψωμί και φρούτο και γάλα και πρωτείνη που περιέχει.... για τέτοιο μου κάνει! :spin: Αλλά μάλλον για μένα που κάνω το παλιό πρόγραμμα οι 2 μερίδες ψωμί που δικαιούμαι στην ημέρα βρίσκονται στην συνταγή σου! :crazy:


Εμ γιατί βρε περιορίζεις τον εαυτό σου και κάνεις το παλιο πρόγραμμα; 
Γι αυτό λέγονται Flexipoints για είναι ευέλικτοι και προσαρμόζονται στις δικές σου ατομικές ανάγκες. Σε σημείο να τρώς γλυκό κάθε μέρα! Θα σου πρότεινα κάλλιστα να παραγγείλεις το καινούριο είναι ακόμα πιο σούπερ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε θεωρώ ότι καθένας κάνει την δίαιτα που του ταιριάζει. Δοκίμασα κάποια στιγμή και με τους πόντους αλλά δεν θα έλεγα ότι λειτούργησε τόσο καλά σε μένα. Έτσι αποφάσισα να ακολουθήσω την παλιά μου δίαιτα που ήταν αποτελεσματική. ʼλλωστε πριν κάτι μέρες απόκτησα κάποια παλιά βιβλία των ww με προγράμματα και συνταγές και έχω ήδη βάλει στο καροτσάκι μου στο άμαζον άλλο 1 που θα παραγγείλω σύντομα. :yes:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μάριε θεωρώ ότι καθένας κάνει την δίαιτα που του ταιριάζει. Δοκίμασα κάποια στιγμή και με τους πόντους αλλά δεν θα έλεγα ότι λειτούργησε τόσο καλά σε μένα. Έτσι αποφάσισα να ακολουθήσω την παλιά μου δίαιτα που ήταν αποτελεσματική. ʼλλωστε πριν κάτι μέρες απόκτησα κάποια παλιά βιβλία των ww με προγράμματα και συνταγές και έχω ήδη βάλει στο καροτσάκι μου στο άμαζον άλλο 1 που θα παραγγείλω σύντομα. :yes:


Εννοείται βρε Μαρία! Αν θεωρείς οτι σου πάει καλύτερα το παλιό πρόγραμμα κάτσε σε αυτό. 
ωραία τώρα που πήρες και τα καινούρια βιβλία δώσε μας καμιά συνταγή ειδικά για γλυκά με λίγους πόντους/θερμίδες πες το όπως θέλεις! τρελλαίνομαι για τα γλυκά των weight watchers!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κι εγώ λατρεύω τα γλυκά... γι'αυτό και τα φτιάχνω σπάνια! :smilegrin: Δες συνταγή... που αν την φτιάξεις θα θες κι άλλα τέτοια...

Τρουφίνια

2 φρυγανιές τριμμένες
1 αυγό
2 κγ. κακάο άγλυκο κι αποβουτυρωμένο
3 κγ. μαργαρίνη
3 κγ. φρουκτόζη ή άλλο γλυκαντικό της προτίμησης σας
Βανίλια

Χτυπάμε την μαργαρίνη με 2 κγ. φρουκτόζη και ρίχνουμε το αυγό συνεχίζοντας το χτύπημα. Προσθέτουμε την τριμμένη φρυγανιά, την βανίλια και 1,5 κγ. κακάο. Ανακατεύουμε καλά όλα τα υλικά και βάζουμε το μίγμα στο ψυγείο να κρυώσει και να σταθεί. Όταν δούμε ότι έσφιξε, το βγάζουμε και πλάθουμε μικρές μπαλίτσες και τις τυλίζουμε στο μίγμα φρουκτόζης (1 κγ.) και κακάο (1/2 κγ.).

Ισοδύναμα: 1 μερίδα ψωμί, 3 μ. λίπη, 1 μ. πρωτείνης και έξτρα


Είναι το καλύτερο και αγαπημένο μου γλυκό. Κι επειδή ένα πάθος με την σοκολάτα το έχω... το φτιάχνω από σπάνια έως καθόλου!!! :bigsmile:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Κι εγώ λατρεύω τα γλυκά... γι'αυτό και τα φτιάχνω σπάνια! :smilegrin: Δες συνταγή... που αν την φτιάξεις θα θες κι άλλα τέτοια...
> 
> Τρουφίνια
> 
> 2 φρυγανιές τριμμένες
> 1 αυγό
> 2 κγ. κακάο άγλυκο κι αποβουτυρωμένο
> 3 κγ. μαργαρίνη
> ...


χαχαχαχα
Πω πω τι γλυκιά αμαρτία είναι αυτή... 
φαντάζομαι βγαίνουνε 3 μικρά λαχταριστά τρουφίνια που θα έχει 3 πόντους το καθένα! όχι κάτσε να υπολογίσω ακριβώς τους πόντους...
2 φρυγανιές τριμμένες κάντες 3, 2π
1 αυγό, 2,5π
2 κγ κακάο άπαχο και αποβουτυρωμένο, 1π
3 κγ μαργαρίνη, 3π
3 κγ φρουκτόζη (η 1ΚΣ) (θα το έβαζα απο το δώρο της ημέρας αλλά επειδή πάντα βάζω στον καφέ φρουκτόζη 3 κγ και υπολογίζω μόνο το γαλατάκι χεχε θα το βάλω εξτρά), 0,5π

συνολικά, 9π
να υποθέσω οτι βγαίνουνε 3 - 4 μικρά τρουφίνα έτσι; με 3 πόντους το ένα πάνω κάτω. όκ, θα είναι μικρά αλλά αρκετά γλυκά όμως! εγώ προτιμώ την σοκολάτα υγείας πχ που έχει γέμιση πορτοκάλι. την λατρεύω!
Για να φαναστείς πόση τρέλλα έχω με το γλυκό, απο τους καθημερινούς πόντους κόβω στάνταρ 6 την ημέρα (τους αποκαλώ week points, WP), συνολικά 42 την εβδομάδα, γιατί ξέρω οτι μία δυο φορες την εβδομάδα θα λαχταρήσω junk food και γλυκό που έχουνε πολλούς πόντους, και τους χρησιμοποιώ έτσι. είναι μέρος του συστήματος  :Big Grin: . Παλιά αποταμιέυα καθημερινά άλλα τις περισσότερες φορές όλο κάτι έβρισκα και έτρωγα παραπανω και δεν μου μένανε πόντοι. τώρα τους βάζω απο την αρχή στην άκρη και ξέρω να τους οργανώνω καλύτερα. έτσι οργανώνω και τους πόντους στα καθημερίνα γεύματα.

στο νέο πρόγραμμα το ξέρουνε ήδη αυτό το κομμάτι της ανθρώπινης ψυχολογίας ότι μια δυο φορες την εβδομαδα ολοι θα κάνουμε την ατασταλία μας και θα λαχταρήσουμε γλυκό (με αρκετούς πόντους)κοκ και έχουνε απο την αρχη περα απο τους βασικους ημερησιους ποντους τους εβδομαδιαίους πόντους (απο κει το πήρα κι εγώ όπως το κατάλαβες) για να μπορείς μια δυο φορες την εβδομάδα να φας παραπάνω πχ έξω με φίλους η την σοκολάτα! δεν είναι παραπάνω πόντοι υποθερμιδικά πάλι είσαι απλά τους οργανώνεις έτσι στο κεφάλι σου ώστε να ξέρεις τι πρέπει να φας καθημερινά για να κάνεις και την υγιή παρεκτροπή!

να είσαι σίγουρη θα την φτιάξω την συνταγή και θα τα απολαύσω.
Θα βάλω κι εγώ ακόμα μια τώρα απο το βιβλιαράκι του Μήνα Απρίλιος που το γκυέστ φρούτο του μήνα είναι τι άλλο... οι Φράουλες!

Επιδόρπιο με φράουλες!


Λιώστε με ένα πηρούνι 150 γρ. φράουλες.......... 0π
και ανακατέψτε τις με 1 κ.γ. γλυκαντική ουσία και..........0π
1 ΚΣ σιρόπι φράουλας..........0,5π
Βάλτε τις σε ένα ωραίο ποτήρι.
Ανακατέψτε 15 γρ. τυρί κρέμα λάιτ..........1π
2 κ.γ. κρέμα γάλακτος 8%, πολύ κρύα..........0π
και 1 κ.γ. γλυκαντικό σε σκόνη. Ρίξτε το μείγμα πάνω στις φράουλες. Βάλτε το επιδόρπιο στο ψυγείο. Ροδίστε χωρίς λίπος 1 κ.γ. αμύγδαλα κομμένα σε λεπτές φέτούλες (5γρ.)..........1π
Αφήστε τα να κρυώσουν και ρίξτε τα στις φράουλες οταν είναι να τις σερβίρετε. 
συνολικά: 2,5 
ειναι γευστικότατα, μούρλια θα έλεγα, και έχει μόνο 2,5π (οκ συν μια μερίδα φρούτου)!

αυτό ειναι απλά για επιδόρπιο μικρή μερίδα.
όπως καταλαβαίνεις εγώ διπλασιάζω τα συστατικά πάω στους 5π και φτιάχνω ένα υπέροχο γλυκό, μια υπέροχη μεσαία μερίδα και το απολαμβάνω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα μέσα στον Απρίλιο! θεικό! κάντο είναι σκέτη απόλαυση!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Πω πω, δίνουν και παίρνουν οι συνταγές! Χαμός!  :Smile: 
Αυτή είναι και η ομορφιά του προγράμματος, να μπορείς να τρως τα πάντα, όταν βέβαια ακολουθείς τους κανόνες και τα βάζεις σωστά στο ημερήσιο μενού!
Έλειψα κάποιες μέρες, λόγω υποχρεώσεων.
Την Πέμπτη (ημέρα ζυγίσματος), η ζυγαριά έδειξε 94,4 κιλά (από 95,2). Απώλεια 800 γραμμαρών δηλαδή. Λογικό, αφού δεν είχα εφαρμόσει σωστά το πρόγραμμα. 
Αυτήν την εβδομάδα πιστεύω θα πάω πολύ καλύτερα!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Καλημέρα!
> Πω πω, δίνουν και παίρνουν οι συνταγές! Χαμός! 
> Αυτή είναι και η ομορφιά του προγράμματος, να μπορείς να τρως τα πάντα, όταν βέβαια ακολουθείς τους κανόνες και τα βάζεις σωστά στο ημερήσιο μενού!
> Έλειψα κάποιες μέρες, λόγω υποχρεώσεων.
> Την Πέμπτη (ημέρα ζυγίσματος), η ζυγαριά έδειξε 94,4 κιλά (από 95,2). Απώλεια 800 γραμμαρών δηλαδή. Λογικό, αφού δεν είχα εφαρμόσει σωστά το πρόγραμμα. 
> Αυτήν την εβδομάδα πιστεύω θα πάω πολύ καλύτερα!


καλή σου μέρα!
ναι είδες τα λατρεύουμε τα γλυκά :Ρ
άντε όλοι μαζί τώρα στο πρόγραμμα, εγώ δίνω την δευτέρα κάτι εξετάσεις και είμαι αγχωμένος, κι όταν είμαι αγχωμένος συνήθως τρώω παραπάνω... Θα προσπαθήσω να κρατηθώ κι αν φάω κατι παραπάνω να πάω τζίμ και να το κάψω! 

για μεσημεριανό έφαγα
1 μερίδα φασόλια, 6π
100 γρμ άσπρο ψωμί, 4π
μαρούλι, 0π
σάλτσα με γιαούρτι και αρωτικά, 1,5π *
1 μήλο, 0π

άντε να δούμε το βράδυ τι θα γίνει...

* σε ένα απο τα βιβλιαράκια του Μήνα που έχω, νομίζω του απριλίου πρέπει να είναι, έχει 4 υπέροχες συνταγές για dressing καλοκαιρινών σαλάτων. όταν μετά θα έχω λίγο πιο πολύ ώρα, θα τις γράψω για να τις φτιάχνετε. νοστιμίζουνε απιστευτα τα λαχανικά, έχουνε ελάχιστους πόντους, είναι θρεπτικές και υγιεινές, γεμάτες σε κρεμμύδι και σκόρδο (γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά τι καλό μας κάνουνε αυτά στην διατροφή μας), και σε ασβέστιο μιας και νομίζω οι τρεις απο τις τέσσερις έχουνε γιαούρτι μέσα. τις φτιάχνω κάθε μέρα. Η μία είναι η γνωστή βινεγκρέτ!
ακόμα να μαζευτούνε όλοι; υπενθυμίζω τις διαδικτυακές συναντήσεις με το σκάιπ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε υπομονή... Από Δευτέρα όλες θα δίνουν το παρόν! Αποφεύγουν μάλλον να πουν το πόσο πολύ έφαγαν!  :Big Grin:

----------


## angek

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους και καλό μήνα να έχετε.
Ελπίζω να περάσατε μια όμορφη Πρωτομαγιά και να
έχετε όλοι και όλες όμορφη, θετική και ανοιξιάτικη
διάθεση.Τι γίνεται βρε παιδιά; σα να ατονήσαμε λίγο,
για να ξαναμαζευόμαστε σιγά-σιγά. Μάριε σε ευχαριστούμε
για τις συνταγές και τις προτάσεις σου, αν σου είναι εύκολο
γράψε και αυτές για τα ντρέσσιγκ στις σαλάτες για να έχουμε
ποικιλία. Το διατροφικό μου πρόγραμμα συνεχίζεται σύμφωνα
με το ww., μόνο που χθες το απόγευμα μου ήρθε ξαφνικά
όρεξη για γλυκό και συγκεκριμένο μάλιστα (σαβαρέν) το οποίο
και τίμησα δεόντως. Έχει βέβαια 10 πόντους αλλά χαλάλι του.
Περιόρισα το βραδυνό μου σε 1 αυγό βραστό με 1 κριτσίνι
γιά να μην ξεφύγω πάρα πολύ.
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ζυγιστώ αύριο (Δευτέρα) αλλά δεν
κρατήθηκα και ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά σήμερα και μάλιστα μετά
από γεύμα. Το αποτέλεσμα με εξέπληξε ευχάριστα, ήταν το
πρωτομαγιάτικο δώρο, ενα ολόκληρο κιλό κάτω: 83κ σήμερα.
Όλα καλά μέχρι τώρα, ελπίζω να μην το βάλω κάτω που λένε
και να κατορθώσω να φτάσω στο στόχο μου, πράγμα που το 
εύχομαι σε όλους και όλες σας.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Χριστός Ανέστη και χρόνια πολλά,
Καλό μήνα σε όλους
Διάβασα πως περάσατε όλοι καλά στις διακοπές του Πάσχα.
Κι εμέις σούπερ, μόνο που όλα τα καλά τελειώνουν γρήγορα. Ξεκουράστηκα πάρα πολύ, χόρτασα ύπνο, ρέκλα, βόλτες και πολύ φαί.
Χθες βράδυ γυρίσαμε και σήμερα το πρωί η ζυγαριά μου επιφύλασε μία δυσάρεστη έκπληξη.
Παιδιά δεν θα το πιστέψετε αφού ούτε κι εγώ δεν μπορώ ακόμα να το πιστέψω, μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα πήρα σχεδόν και τα 4 κιλά που είχα χάσει σε ένα μήνα.
 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
Σοβαρά δεν κάνω πλάκα, 3 φορές ανέβηκα και κατέβηκα από τη ζυγαριά μην πιστεύοντας στα μάτια μου. :shocked2:
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έφαγα χωρίς περιορισμούς , αφού όλο πειρασμούς είχα καθημερινά επί 7 μέρες με συγγενείς που αν αρνηθείς να φας κάτι που σου προσφέρουν σχεδόν παρεξηγούνται!! Φυσικά το πρόγραμμα δεν το τήρησα, το ημερολόγιό μου το είχα ξεχασμένο στο συρτάρι, αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια δεν περίμενα να βάλω και 3,5 κιλά. :Frown: 
Αρχικά ψιχοπλακώθηκα αλλά μετά είπα δεν βαριέσαι ότι έγινε έγινε και συνεχίζω το πρόγραμμά μου . ʼντε μια μάχη χάσαμε, όχι και τον πόλεμο. 
Αύριο πάλι δουλειά και στη ρουτίνα της καθημερινότητας.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και φυσικά
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ:starhit:

ΥΓ Μήπως να το αλλάξω το τικεράκι μου; σαν να μου φαίνεται εκτός κλιματος :Wink:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μάριε υπομονή... Από Δευτέρα όλες θα δίνουν το παρόν! Αποφεύγουν μάλλον να πουν το πόσο πολύ έφαγαν!


Κακώς αν αποφεύγουν! ο μεταβολισμός δεν χαλάει έτσι σε μια μέρα, η και σε δύο! ακόμα και σε τρείς! αμά αρχίσεις μετά απο μια βδομάδα να τρώς σαν γουρούνι κάθε μέρα τότε ναι, θα πάρεις κιλά και θα διαλύσεις τις καύσεις και το σύστημα!
Συνεπώς Αμαλία κατάλαβες γιατί είδες αυτην την αλλαγή στο σωματικό σου βάρος... Πάντως μην τρελλαίνεσαι, μπορεί να είναι και υγρά (αυτές τις μέρες τα φαγητά με μπόλικο αλάτι πληθαίνουνε, άρα και η κατακράτηση υγρών), οχι απλά λίπος η βάρος. ξαναζυγίσου και πές μας.

αυτές οι μέρες για τους ανθρώπους που γιορτάζουνε είναι για να τρώνε. γι αυτόν τον λόγο ας σταματήσουνε να κρύβονται και να ανοίξουνε όλοι το σκάιπ για να μιλάμε απο εκεί! μια φορά το δεκαπενθήμερο θα έλεγα είναι σούπερ!

ορίστε και οι συνταγές dressing που σας έλεγα για τις καλοκαιρινές σαλάτες:


ΒΙΝΕΓΚΡΕΤ
1 σκελίδα σκόρδο λιωμένη, 1/2 ψιλοκομμένο κρεμμυδάκι
1/2 κ.γ. μουστάρδα, αλάτι και πιπέρι.......... 0π
2 κ.γ λάδι.......... 2π
1 Κ.Σ ξύδι απο κόκκινο κρασί, 5 Κ.Σ ζωμό λαχανικών (λίγο στιγμιαίο ζωμό σε σκόνη), 1 κ.γ. ψιλοκομμένο βασιλικό η ρίγανη.......... 0π

ΑΞΙΑ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ: 2



ΣΑΛΤΣΑ ΜΕ ΓΙΑΟΥΡΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ
Αναμείξτε 1/2 γιαούρτι 0%.......... 0,5π
με 2 κ.γ. μαγιονέζα λάιτ.......... 1π
2 Κ.Σ. χυμό λεμονιού, 1 Κ.Σ. ψιλοκομμένα αρωματικά, αλάτι, πιπέρι.......... 0π

ΑΞΙΑ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ: 1,5



ΣΑΛΤΣΑ ΙΤΑΛΙΚΗ
Μουσκέψτε για 10 λεπτά σε ζεστό νερό 25 γρ. αποξηραμένες ντομάτες. Στραγγίστε τις και ψιλοκόψτε τις.......... 0π
Προσθέστε μια σκελίδα λιωμένο σκόρδο, 1 κ.γ. λάδι.......... 1π
1 Κ.Σ. τοματοπελτέ, 1/2 κ.γ. μουστάρδα, 2 Κ.Σ. χύμο πορτοκάλι, 1 Κ.Σ. βαλσάμικο ξύδι, αλάτι, πιπέρι.......... 0π

ΑΞΙΑ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ: 1π


ΣΑΛΤΣΑ ΜΕ ΜΟΥΣΤΑΡΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΛΙ
Αναμείξτε 1/2 γιαούρτι 0%......... 0,5π
με 1 κ.γ. ελαιόλαδο.......... 1π
3 Κ.Σ. βαλσάμικο ξύδι, 1 κ.γ. απαλή μουστάρδα, 1 κ.γ. μέλι,......... 0,5π
αλάτι, πιπέρι. Προσθέστε ψιλοκομμένο σχοινόπρασο (τσάιβ)

ΑΞΙΑ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ: 2π




Προσωπική μου αγαπημένη ειναι η σάλτσα με γιαούρτι με αρωματικά. Ντύνει άψογα και πολύ νόστιμα το μαρούλι, το λάχανο, το καρότο κοκ
Και η βινεγκρέτ είναι ωραία αλλά είναι πολύ πικάντικη!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by angek_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους και καλό μήνα να έχετε.
> Ελπίζω να περάσατε μια όμορφη Πρωτομαγιά και να
> έχετε όλοι και όλες όμορφη, θετική και ανοιξιάτικη
> διάθεση.Τι γίνεται βρε παιδιά; σα να ατονήσαμε λίγο,
> για να ξαναμαζευόμαστε σιγά-σιγά. Μάριε σε ευχαριστούμε
> για τις συνταγές και τις προτάσεις σου, αν σου είναι εύκολο
> γράψε και αυτές για τα ντρέσσιγκ στις σαλάτες για να έχουμε
> ποικιλία. Το διατροφικό μου πρόγραμμα συνεχίζεται σύμφωνα
> ...



ʼντε άντε! καλή επάνοδο! συγχαρητηρία και για το ένα κιλό που έπεσες παρακάτω! Όλοι στον αγώνα της απώλειας και της συντήρησης των απωλεσθέντων! 
Έλα αγωνιστικό πνεύμα!

----------


## maria-nefeli

Καλημερα, καλη εβδομαδα και καλο μήνα σε όλους!!

Δυστυχως η εβδομαδα που περασε δεν πήγε και πολυ καλα.....:sniffle:
Ενω μεχρι και την ημερα του Πασχα ήμουν πολυ σωστη με την διατροφή μου...αυτην την εβδομαδα τα εκανα χάλια! Ολο και σε καποιο φιλικο σπίτι θα ήμασταν ή ολο και καποιος θα ερχοταν σε εμας και με τις ατασθαλίες που εκανα πήρα 1,800  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Τελος παντων! Οπως λεει και η Αμαλια πιο πανω χασαμε την μαχη αλλα οχι και τον πολεμο! 
Σήμερα εχω διαιτολόγο και ξεκινάνω παλι απο την αρχή την προσπαθεια μου! Να ανεβασω μονο την ψυχολογία μου (το αγωνιστικό πνευμα που λεει και ο Μαριος) γιατι με κανει χαλια η ζυγαρια οταν δειχνει +

Φιλια σε όλους!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σε όλη την όμορφη παρέα μας!
Βρήκα επιτέλους τους κανονικούς μου ρυθμούς και έχω προσγειωθεί για τα καλά! Η εβδομάδα που πέρασε ήταν πολύ φορτωμένη με δουλειά και άγχος οπότε σήμερα που ξεμπέρδεψα μου φαίνεται ότι βρήκα όαση μέσα στην έρημο!

Πολύ χαίρομαι που οι περισσότεροι απο εσάς χάσατε ή παραμείνατε σταθεροί στα κιλά παρόλο που το Πάσχα είναι μια περίοδος ατασθαλιών! Εγώ ανήκω σε εκείνο το club (όπως η Αμαλία) που και έφαγε και το παράκανε αλλά το κυριότερο τσίμπησε και κιλάκια! Δεν ξέρω ακριβως πόσα είναι αλλά θα το μάθω αύριο που εχω το καθιερωμένο ραντεβού με τον προφέσσορ. Δε μασάμε όμως, προχωράμε ακάθεκτοι για τον στόχο. 

Βέβαια να μην σας κρύψω ότι αυτό που με προβλημάτισε κυρίως καθόλη την διάρκεια του ολοκληρωτικού γουρουνιάσματος ήταν ότι ακόμη και αν σταματήσω τη διατροφή και μπω σε περίοδο συντήρησης θα είναι πολύ εύκολο να τα πάρω πίσω αφού δεν έχω την αίσθηση του μέτρου. Πρέπει να μάθω να τρώω σωστά και να είμαι πάντα προσεκτική αλλά δυστυχώς για μένα αυτό είναι το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι του θέματος διατροφή. Πρέπει να το δουλεψω αρκετά αν θέλω να πετύχω το 100% του στόχου μου που λέγεται απώλεια αλλά κυρίως συντήρηση ιδανικού βάρους. 

Βλέπω ότι οι συνταγές δίνουν και παίρνουν και μάλλον έχω αρχίσει να ζηλεύω που δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να τα εντάξω στο πρόγραμμά μου προς το παρόν μιας και δεν ξέρω πώς να του τα περιγράψω για να φτιάξει το εβδομαδιαίο διατροφολόγιο. Κάποια αλχημεία θα κάνω και γω μια μέρα για να δούμε...

Καλή μας ημέρα λοιπόν και μας εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθειά μας!
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά σε όλους!!! :grin::bisou::bisou:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μην απογοητεύεστε βρε κορίτσια! Πάσχα ήταν! Τι στο διάολο, στο πηγάδι κατουρήσαμε για να νιώθουμε παραγκωνισμένες (ή παραγκωνισμένοι) λόγω διατροφής; Κι εγώ έφαγα! Του σκασμού θα έλεγα και τα γλυκά μου τσάκισα (δεν άντεξα χωρίς μπαμπά και σεράνο) και λογικό ήταν να βάλω κιλάκια. Ήδη έφυγαν αυτά που πήρα και μου έμεινε ένα ακόμη για να έρθω στο αποτέλεσμα που γράφει το τίκερ! Δεν χρειάζεται πανικός όταν κάτι το κάνουμε συνειδητά και ειδικά όταν επανερχόμαστε στην διατροφή μας χωρίς υπεκφυγές και 2ες σκέψεις!

Μάριε δες μια άλλη συνταγούλα για μαρουλάκι, με γιαούρτι... Ντρέσινγκ του ww είναι και δεν ξέρω αν την ξέρεις. Δες εδώ: http://suntageslight.blogspot.com/20...g-post_16.html
(κι αυτό το blog δικό μου είναι)! :spin:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας 

καλό μήνα!

ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά! 

επιστρέφουμε δυναμικά στο διατροφικό μας πρόγραμμα!!! ό,τι έγινε, έγινε και τώρα ανοίγουμε και πάλι πανιά με ωραίο αεράκι! 

ας κρεμμάσω και το στεφάνι μας να είμαστε μέσα στο πνεύμα των ημερών!



Μαγιάτικο Στεφάνι
Σπύρος Βασιλείου

----------


## Nefeli-

Επειδή διάβασα τα ποστς έχω να πω ότι στην ζυγαριά ανεβαίνουμε όταν νιώθουμε και είμαστε έτοιμοι... ας δώσουμε τουλάχιστον μία βδομάδα στον εαυτό μας χρόνο να βρει ρυθμούς ακολουθώντας το διατροφικό μας πρόγραμμα... κι ας μην μετράμε τα γραμμάρια αφού φάγαμε καλά καλά και να μετράμε με αυτά και ήττες! θέλω ανεβασμένη διάθεση και όρεξη! δεν λέω να μην ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται ούτε να μην μπούμε σε πρόγραμμα... λέω να μας δώσουμε τον χρόνο μας! 

πάμεεεεε δυνατάαααααα τώρα που γυρίιιιιιιζειιιιιιι!!!!!!

Υ.Γ Μάριε μπορώ να μεταφέρω τις συνταγές και στο τόπικ Weight Watchers Points που ήδη είναι μαζεμένα πολλά ακόμη;

----------


## angek

Ζήλεψα και εγώ και σας στέλνω ακόμα μία
συνταγή γιά ντρέσσινγκ σαλάτας που ταιριάζει
με πρασσινα λαχανικά ωμά ή βραστά= 30 γρ
τυρί ροκφόρ στο μπλέντερ με μία ντομάτα και 
λίγες σταγόνες λεμονάκι. Απλά τέλειο. Δοκιμάστε το.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ 
σήμερα είχα πολύ τρέξιμο στη δουλειά , μόλις τώρα μπήκα στο μαγαζάκι μας και διάβασα τα μηνυματάκια σας.
Σίγουρα δεν το βάζουμε κάτω, ξάνα στους ρυθμούς μας, έφτιαξε κι ο καιρός οπότε φτιάχνει κι η διάθεση και μας δίνει φτερά στην προσπάθειά μας.
Θα ζυγιστώ πάλι το Σάββατο, σίγουρα πρέπει να παίζει και το θέμα της κατακράτησης υγρών γιατί στο χωριό όλα τα φαγητά ήταν τσιμπημένα στο αλατάκι. Όμως κι αυτό να μην είναι, είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα μου πάρει πάλι ένα μήνα να επανέλθω.
Θα αυξήσω και την άσκηση και πιστεύω ότι έτσι θα κερδίσω λίγο από τον χαμένο χρόνο.
Πρέπει να φύγω γιατί απειλουν πως θα με κλειδώσουν στο γραφείο, αφού σχολάσαμε
Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους τα λέμε αύριο.

ΥΓ Μάριε δεν σε ξέχασα, λίγη υπομονή να βρω χρόνο να ψάξω στα κιτάπια μου:smirk:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μην απογοητεύεστε βρε κορίτσια! Πάσχα ήταν! Τι στο διάολο, στο πηγάδι κατουρήσαμε για να νιώθουμε παραγκωνισμένες (ή παραγκωνισμένοι) λόγω διατροφής; Κι εγώ έφαγα! Του σκασμού θα έλεγα και τα γλυκά μου τσάκισα (δεν άντεξα χωρίς μπαμπά και σεράνο) και λογικό ήταν να βάλω κιλάκια. Ήδη έφυγαν αυτά που πήρα και μου έμεινε ένα ακόμη για να έρθω στο αποτέλεσμα που γράφει το τίκερ! Δεν χρειάζεται πανικός όταν κάτι το κάνουμε συνειδητά και ειδικά όταν επανερχόμαστε στην διατροφή μας χωρίς υπεκφυγές και 2ες σκέψεις!
> 
> Μάριε δες μια άλλη συνταγούλα για μαρουλάκι, με γιαούρτι... Ντρέσινγκ του ww είναι και δεν ξέρω αν την ξέρεις. Δες εδώ: http://suntageslight.blogspot.com/20...g-post_16.html
> (κι αυτό το blog δικό μου είναι)! :spin:



Να σαι σίγουρη ότι θα την δοκιμάσω! φαίνεται πολύ γευστική!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> Επειδή διάβασα τα ποστς έχω να πω ότι στην ζυγαριά ανεβαίνουμε όταν νιώθουμε και είμαστε έτοιμοι... ας δώσουμε τουλάχιστον μία βδομάδα στον εαυτό μας χρόνο να βρει ρυθμούς ακολουθώντας το διατροφικό μας πρόγραμμα... κι ας μην μετράμε τα γραμμάρια αφού φάγαμε καλά καλά και να μετράμε με αυτά και ήττες! θέλω ανεβασμένη διάθεση και όρεξη! δεν λέω να μην ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται ούτε να μην μπούμε σε πρόγραμμα... λέω να μας δώσουμε τον χρόνο μας! 
> 
> πάμεεεεε δυνατάαααααα τώρα που γυρίιιιιιιζειιιιιιι!!!!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ Μάριε μπορώ να μεταφέρω τις συνταγές και στο τόπικ Weight Watchers Points που ήδη είναι μαζεμένα πολλά ακόμη;


έτσι έτσι!

Ναι βρε κάνε οτι θελεις, τι με ρωτάς; σε όποιο πόστ θέλεις, σε όποια τοπικ θέλεις. εκτύπωσε τες, ανάρτησε της σε μπλόγκ, οτι θές!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ 
> σήμερα είχα πολύ τρέξιμο στη δουλειά , μόλις τώρα μπήκα στο μαγαζάκι μας και διάβασα τα μηνυματάκια σας.
> Σίγουρα δεν το βάζουμε κάτω, ξάνα στους ρυθμούς μας, έφτιαξε κι ο καιρός οπότε φτιάχνει κι η διάθεση και μας δίνει φτερά στην προσπάθειά μας.
> Θα ζυγιστώ πάλι το Σάββατο, σίγουρα πρέπει να παίζει και το θέμα της κατακράτησης υγρών γιατί στο χωριό όλα τα φαγητά ήταν τσιμπημένα στο αλατάκι. Όμως κι αυτό να μην είναι, είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα μου πάρει πάλι ένα μήνα να επανέλθω.
> Θα αυξήσω και την άσκηση και πιστεύω ότι έτσι θα κερδίσω λίγο από τον χαμένο χρόνο.
> Πρέπει να φύγω γιατί απειλουν πως θα με κλειδώσουν στο γραφείο, αφού σχολάσαμε
> Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους τα λέμε αύριο.
> 
> ΥΓ Μάριε δεν σε ξέχασα, λίγη υπομονή να βρω χρόνο να ψάξω στα κιτάπια μου:smirk:


ναι βρέ ο μεταβολισμός σου ακόμα πάλλεται. λίγο να προσέξεις μέσα σε μια βδομάδα θα βρείς τους ρυθμούς σου πάλι και θα ξαναπέσεις. Δεν γίνεται απο μόνο μια εβδομάδα να διαλυθεί ο μεταβολισμός. εγώ όταν ξαναπάχυνα επι τρείς μήνες έτρωγα κάθε μέρα πίτσες και γύρους για να πάρω πάλι τόσα κιλά που πήρα. αν είναι δυνατόν... κάνε και άσκηση, στην αρχή κόψε μόνο τους 4 η τους 6 πόντους οχι παραπανω αποταμίευσην(πιστεύω οι πιο πολλοί απο μάς είμαστε στην μερα του κυρίως κάθομαι αλλα ενίοτε είμαι και όρθιος, οπότε πάει +2 στους πόντους, ναι μην το ξεχνάτε αυτό να το κοιτάτε και να το αλλάζετε συστηματικά!) και απο την μεθεπόμενη πάλι στο πρόγραμμα! 

ναι βρε να βρείς όσα περισσότερα μπορείς και μιας και είσαι αθήνα μπορούμε να βρεθούμε απο κοντά και να ανταλλάξουμε υλικό! ακόμα περιμένω το σκάιπ! Μαρία μάλωσε τες σε παρακαλώ για μένα...

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Μόλις βρήκα λίγο χρόνο και ΄μπήκα να διαβάσω τα νέα σας και τι να δω!!! Καλέ ούτε που το ανοίξατε το μαγαζάκι μας να λιαστεί και να αεριστεί λιγουλάκι, τσ, τσ, τσ, θα σας μαλώσω :Wink: 
Τελικά όλοι μας τρέχουμε σαν Βέγγοι!! 
Ο Θεός να τον αναπαύσει. Στεναχωρέθηκα που άκουσα την είδηση του θανάτου του το πρωί. Πολύ καλός ηθοποιός και το κυριότερο πραγματικά ΚΑΛΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ.

Αστεράκι,
καλή επιτυχία σήμερα στο ραντεβού με τον προφέσορα.
:starhit:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!
Ελπίζω όλοι σας να είστε καλά! Δύσκολες και φορτωμένες αυτές οι μέρες αλλά όλα θα μπουν σε τάξη και έτσι θα τα λέμε συχνότερα! Μέχρι τότε... τρεχάτε ποδαράκια μου!:grin:

Χθες είχα την καθιερωμένη συνάντηση με τον πρεφέσορ και τα νέα μάλλον όχι ιδιαίτερα άσχημα θα τα έλεγα! Πήρα μισό κιλό και έτσι τώρα είμαι 76,5. Περίμενα να έχει σκαρφαλώσει περισσότερο η ζυγαριά και έτσι νιώθω σχετικά ανακουφισμένη και έτοιμη να σπάσω και το φράγμα των 7!!! Μακάρι να γίνει μέχρι τις αρχές του Ιούλη για να μπορώ να αισθάνομαι λίγο καλύτερα με τα απολύτως καλοκαιρινά ρούχα που επιβάλλει η συγκεκριμένη περίοδος! Για να δούμε... Έχω αγώνα ακόμη!

ʼλλαξα και τον τελικό στόχο στα 60 και μόλις με το καλό φτάσω σε αυτά ξανασυσκέπτομαι με τον εαυτό μου και αποφασίζω αν χρειάζεται κάτι λιγότερο. Προς το παρόν πρέπει να χάσω άλλα 16 κιλά, έχω δηλαδή 4 μήνες προσπάθειας μέσα στο νερό αν όλα πάνε καλά! :wow: :wow:

Σήμερα ξεκίνησα με 2 digestive χωρίς τον χυμό που έπρεπε διότι τον ξέχασα και επίσης ξέχασα να πάω και στο σούπερ για να πάρω άλλον. Τώρα που εγκαταστάθηκα στο γραφείο μου δύσκολο να ξαναβγώ έξω. Ενδιάμεσα έχω 2 κριτσίνια ολικής και για μεσημέρι το αγαπημένο μου cottage με 2 φρυγανιές ολικής. 

Για το βράδυ το γεύμα μου περιλαμβάνει ρεβύθια με το ρύζι (ευτυχως θυμήθηκα να βάλω τα ρεθύβια στο αλατόνερο χθες το απόγευμα) και σαλάτα. Μια χαρά είμαστε δηλαδή! Πρέπει το απόγευμα να περάσω μια βόλτα παο το σούπερ να καταθέσω τον οβολό μμου για να εφοδιαστώ με τα απαραίτητα για το εβδομαδιαίο μου πρόγραμμα. Βασικά το 2εβδομάδων πρόγραμμα! 

Το σαββατοκύριακο έχω τραπέζι σε ένα φιλικό ζευγάρι και έχω τόοοοοοοοσα πολλά να κάνω που δεν θέλω ούτε να το σκέφτομαι! Το καλό είναι ότι έφτιαξα τη λίστα με τα ψώνια χθες καθώς και το μενού οπότε αυτό που μένει είναι τα ψώνια στο σούπερ, τον χασάπη και την κάβα. Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά γιατί έχω ένα τάινυ τουν φουρνάκι και δεν ξέρω αν θα αντεξει τόσο ζόρι... Πλάκα θα χει να μείνω χωρίς φουρνάκι.. Τη βάψαμε! Μας βλέπω με πίτσες και σουβλάκια!

Για πείτε κανένα νέο!
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά πολλά!!!!!!!!! :grin::grin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλά κι εσύ καλή μου με μικρό φουρνάκι κοιτάς να βολευτείς; Χάθηκαν τα κανονικά;  :Big Grin:  Κι εγώ με ένα κανονικό φουρνάκι την βγάζω, στην κουζίνα την ηλεκτρική θα μπει φαγητό μόνο αν τύχει κι έχω τραπέζι λόγω ονομαστικής εορτής και στο φούρνο της θα μπει μεγάλο ταψί. Τα δικά μου τα νέα δεν θα έλεγα ότι δείχνουν κάτι, παρά μόνο τρέξιμο! Επισήμως το τεστ εγκυμοσύνης στο νοσοκομείο έδειξε πως δεν είμαι έγκυος, έχω και χαμηλό αιματοκρίτη και έτσι ο γιατρός στα τακτικά με στέλνει εις τας Αθήνας να κάνω έναν κολπικό υπέροχο (χιχιχι έτσι ονοματίζει η μάνα μου τον υπέρηχο) που καθόλου υπέροχα δεν θα περάσω όπως το προβλέπω και επιπλέον θα με αφαιμάξουν κανονικά και με εντολή γιατρού για να γίνει ορμονικός έλεγχος μπας και βρεθεί που οφείλεται η 4μηνη κοντά καθυστέρηση... Μια απ'τις ενδεχόμενες θεραπείες που μου συνέστησε ο γιατρός είναι η χορήγηση αντισυλληπτικών. Μια θεραπεία που θα κρατήσει από 3-6 μήνες!!! :shocked2: Και δεν την θέλω καθόλου... Τέτοια θεραπεία έκανα και όταν ήμουν στα 19 και μου είχε ανοίξει απίστευτα η όρεξη! Θέλω να πιστεύω πως τα τωρινά αντισυλληπτικά (αν μου χορηγηθούν βεβαίως) να μην έχουν τέτοια αντένδειξη! Αυτά τα ολίγα! :crazy:

----------


## maria-nefeli

Καλημερα και απο εμενα!!

Ευτυχως απο εχθες εχω ξεκινήσει δυναμικα το πρόγραμμά μου με την διατροφή και αρχιζω και ξεπριζομαι λιγο!
Σήμερα ειχα για πρωινό γαλα με δημητριακά και το μεσημέρι εχω κοτόπουλο με γλυκόξινη σαλτσα και σαλάτα και το βραδυ μια πιτα αραβική (μικρή) με τυρί και ντοματα σαλατα. Αυτο θα ισχύσει και αυριο. Αρκετα καλες οι 2 μερες μπορω να πω!

Αστερακι μια χαρα τελικα! Δεν ξεφυγες αρκετα! Μπράβο σου!  :Smile: 
Για πες μας τι θα τους τραταρεις του καλεσμενους σας;; Μια χαρα και με το μικρο φουρνακι θα τα καταφερεις-μαλλον θα χρειαζεται παραπανω υπομονή σε ωρα ψησίματος υποθετω! Μπορεις να φτιαξεις και το κοτόπουλο με την γλυκοξινη σαλτσα αν θες για το ενα σας γευμα τουλαχιστον. Ειναι πολυ νοστιμο μαζί με ρύζι.:wink2:


Καλη συνεχεια και φιλια σε όλους!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Πάλι εδώ!!!! 
Μαράκι μην αγχώνεσαι πουλάκι μου όλα καλά θα πάνε με κολπικό υπέροχο (  :Big Grin:  καταπληκτική η μητέρα σου!!!). Υπομονή θέλουν αυτά τα θέματα είναι η αλήθεια. Όσο για τα αντισυλληπτικά δε νομίζω ότι θα ενισχύσουν τόσο πολύ την ορεξή σου. Θέλει προσπάθεια μεγάλη αλλά είμαι σίγουρη πως θα τα πας περίφημα! Έχεις σκεφτεί μήπως οφείλεται η καθυστέρηση σε ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες? ʼγχος δηλαδή? Συμβαίνει αρκετά συχνά. Σου στέλνω θετική ενέργεια και τη σκέψη μου κοριτσάκι!  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Μαρία Νεφέλη μπράβο! Χαίρομαι που σε ακούω αποφασισμένη! Αν γίνει η καλή αρχή (που εσύ την έχεις κάνει ήδη) όλα θα πάνε κατευχήν! Φουρνάκι μικρό έχω γιατί είναι τάινυ τουν και οι διαστάσεις του σπιτιού που μένω προσωρινά μέχρι να αξιωθώ να πάρω το δικό μου! Είναι μια μικρούλα ερωτική φωλίτσα!!! :smilegrin::smilegrin: 

Θα δυσκολευτώ αρκετά με τους χρόνους μαγειρέματος αλλά θα το παλέψω! Σκεφτόμαστε για ψήσιμο στο μπαλκόνι μας (το μόνο σε μη -ακι είναι το μπαλκόνι μας!!!  :Cool:  :Cool:  ) κοτόπουλο, μπιφτέκια, πανσέτες και ίσως καμια μπριζόλα. Από άλλα φαγητά έλεγα να κάνω ένα σουφλέ με ταλιατέλες (λίγα τυριά και ζαμπόν μπέικον και λίγο κρέμα γάλακτος), σαλάτες (μαρούλι και μια χωριάτικη με ελιές φέτα ντομάτα αγγούρι και φρέσκια ρίγανη), τζατζίκι (δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην έφτιαχνα γιαουρτοσκόρδιον!!), ένα μπεκρή μεζέ (αυτό παίζει) και φυσικά για γλυκό δεν είχα τίποτε άλλο στο μυαλό μου εκτός απο παγωτό! Τέλος, θα φτιάξω και μια τυρόπιτα. Αυτά σκέφτομαι γιατί δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για περισσότερα. Ελπίζω να ικανοποιήσω τους καλεσμένους μου...

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Πολλές καλημέρες κι απο μένα!
Έτσι να πετάει η ομάδα...

Αστεράκι καλή επιτυχία με το μπάρμπεκιου σου. Κακώς που δεν μας το είπες πιο πριν, εγώ προσωπικά έχω ένα υπέροχο ένθετο που είχα πάρει στην πρώτη πρώτη συνάντηση που είχα πάει και λέγεται οι τέλειοι οικοδεσπότες. έχει μέσα υπέροχες weight watchers συνταγές για 6 άτομα. Αν έλεγες πιο πρίν θα σου τις έγραφα όλες μία μία. Τώρα να υποθέσω, είναι πολύ αργά...

το δικο μου πρωινό ήτανε: 
100 γρμ άσπρο ψωμί, 4π
50 γρμ τυρί κρέμα λάιτ αλλοιμένο στο ψωμί, 2π
200 μλ πράσινο γάλα, 2π
1 φέτα τσουρέκι, 2π
1 ΚΣ σιρόπι φράουλας, ο,5π
1 μήλο, 0π

και ασβέστιο και φρούτο.

το μεσημέρι σκοπεύω να φάω
πατάτες μέχρι να ικανοποιηθώ, 2π
2 κγ βούτυρο λάιτ για σοτάρισμα πατατών με σκόρδο και κρεμμύδι, 1π
μαρούλι, λαχανικά, 0π
σάλτσα γιαούρτι με αρωματικά, 1,5π

το βράδυ δεν αποφάσισα ακόμα!

----------


## j.feel

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ευχαριστώ Μάριε για την προσφορά σου ειλικρινά. Δεν θέλω να σε βάλω σε κόπο να γράψεις όλα αυτά για μένα. Αν και είναι μεγάλο δέλεαρ να κάνω τις συνταγές των ww που σίγουρα και υγιεινές θα είναι και λίγες θερμίδες θα έχουν! Αν ξεκινήσω όμως τώρα να αλλάζω το πλάνο μάλλον σίγουρα δεν θα κάνω τπτ στο τέλος! Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ όμως! Την επόμενη φορά θα σε ειδοποιήσω νωρίτερα!!! :smilegrin::smilegrin:

Πολύ ψαγμένο το μενού σου και βλέπω απο οργάνωση πας καλά! Δεν βάζεις και συ ένα τικεράκι πρόοδου?? Έτσι, για να έχουμε όλοι απο ένα!:smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Με τόση οργάνωση μάλλον για κομπιουτεράς μου κάνεις!!!! :P:P
Εγω παρόλο που είμαι των θετικών επιστημών πρέπει να πω ότι με την οργάνωση σε επίπεδο διατροφής περισσότερο δεν τα πάω και πολύ καλά!
Πώς και αποφάσισες να μείνεις Αθήνα και δεν επέστρεψες στην όμορφη πατρίδα σου? Έχω ακούσει πολύ καλά λόγια για τα Τρίκαλα και μιας και η ποιότητα ζωής στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα δεν είναι και η καλύτερη αν κάποιος έχει την ευκαιρία να την κάνει προς την επαρχία θα ήταν το καλύτερο δώρο στον εαυτό του!
Εγώ απο μεγάλη πόλη έφυγα σε μεγάλη πήγα και με βλέπω στο τέλος απο την απελπισία μου να πηγαίνω στο χωριό να βάζω περιβολάκι να πάρω και 2-3 κοτούλες και θα είμαι θεα!!!  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Smile: 

Μη μου δίνετε σημασία με έχει πιάσει κρίση χαζομάρας τώρα!  :Embarrassment:  :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ
πολύ τρέξιμο και σήμερα, αμαν πια να τελειώσουμε με τισ δηλώσεις και τα κλεισίματα για να πάρω ανάσα επιτέλους.
σήμερα μπήκα στον πειρασμό και ζυγίστηκα. με 3 μέρες που πρόσεξα τη διατροφή έχασα 1,5 κιλό από αυτά που πήρα τώρα το Πάσχα. Ακόμα 2 κιλά και μετά ξανά φόρα, φόρα κατηφόρα:spin:

Αστεράκι, πολύ καλά τα πήγες τελικά με τους πασχαλινούς πειρασμούς , μόνο 0,5 κιλό!!!:thumbup:

Μαρία μου, καλη επιτυχία με τις εξετάσεις σου, δεν θα είναι τίποτα σπουδαίο. Ίσως κάποια κυστούλα στις ωοθήκες που σου προκάλεσε την ορμονική διαταραχή.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Αστεράκι μου
πολύ πλούσιο είναι το μενού για 4 άτομα, βρε αν τα φτιάξεις όλα αυτά, δεν θα φάτε απλώς, θα ΣΚΑΣΕΤΕ:lol::lol:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Ευχαριστώ Μάριε για την προσφορά σου ειλικρινά. Δεν θέλω να σε βάλω σε κόπο να γράψεις όλα αυτά για μένα. Αν και είναι μεγάλο δέλεαρ να κάνω τις συνταγές των ww που σίγουρα και υγιεινές θα είναι και λίγες θερμίδες θα έχουν! Αν ξεκινήσω όμως τώρα να αλλάζω το πλάνο μάλλον σίγουρα δεν θα κάνω τπτ στο τέλος! Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ όμως! Την επόμενη φορά θα σε ειδοποιήσω νωρίτερα!!! :smilegrin::smilegrin:
> 
> Πολύ ψαγμένο το μενού σου και βλέπω απο οργάνωση πας καλά! Δεν βάζεις και συ ένα τικεράκι πρόοδου?? Έτσι, για να έχουμε όλοι απο ένα!:smilegrin::smilegrin:



Δεν θα είναι κόπος. Ξέρω τυφλό σύστημα και θα τα έγραφα πετώντας! χεχε.
Τώρα ούτως η άλλως δεν υπάρχει χρόνος οπότε νέξτ τάιμ.

Ναι γενικά είμαι φρίκ της οργάνωσης τετραγωνολογικός μέχρι αηδίας ναι το έχω αυτό. Όλο το πρόγραμμα φλεξιποιντς το έχω σκαναρισμένο στο πισί κοκ. οπως ακριβώς περιέγραψες, κομπιουτεράκιας!
τι ακριβώς είναι το τικεράκι; που το βρίσκω; και πως το αναρτώ; λεπτομέρειες παρακαλώ!

----------


## aggeloydaki

marie τικεράκι είναι η μπάρα που έχουμε κ λέει πόσα κιλά είμαστε κοκ  :Smile:  αν πατήσεις κάποιο από αυτά που βλέπεις φτιάχνεις το δικό σου,αντιγράφεις το bb code κ το επικολάς στην υπογραφή σου

----------


## angek

Kαλησπέρα σε όλους Έφτιαξα και εγώ ένα τικεράκι μούρλια
και τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να το κάνω. Κάθομαι και το κυτάω η βλαμένη!!!
Δεν ξέρω να κάνω copy και paste!!!!! καμμιά βοήθεια; Είμαι ψιλοάσχετη
με αυτά!!! όσον αφορά την προσπάθειά μου όλα πηγαίνουν καλά χωρίς 
μεγάλες αλλά μέτριες και σταθερές απώλειες (ζυγίστικα πριν από λίγο-το 
ξέρω είναι τα μέσα της βδομάδας και όχι Δευτέρα) και η καλή μου η
ζυγαρίτσα έδειξε 500 γρ λιγότερο. 
ήθελα να το δείξω και με τίκερ, το έφτιαξα, αλλά πώς το αναρτώ;
βοηθείστε το στραβάδι της τεχνολογίας!!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

σας χαιρετώ κι εγώ! τις καλησπέρες μου. 

βρίσκουμε ρυθμούς και πετάμε ! εγώ θα ζυγιστώ κυριακή για το όποιο αποτέλεσμα της ζυγαριάς και θα ενημερώσω  :Smile:  

πως κάνω copy-paste : 1 αφού επιλέξω τα δεδομένα που θέλω να αντιγράψω, αυτό γίνεται όταν πατήσω αριστερό κλικ στην αρχή των δεδομένων, (πχ πρότασης) και σύρω το ποντίκι μου (κρατώντας πατημένο το κουμπί) μέχρι το επιθυμητό σημείο και έπειτα αφήσω (θα δω αλλαγή στο χρώμα του υπόβαθρου, συνήθως μπλε ή γκρίζο), 2 πατώ σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της οθόνης που δεν επηρεάζει την επιλογή μου (πχ αλλαγή σελίδας) δεξί κλικ και εμφανίζεται μία λίστα που έχει την επιλογή copy έτσι μπορώ πατώντας την εντολή copy να έχω αντιγράψει τα δεδομένα. 3 έπειτα πάω εκεί που θέλω να αναρτήσω την αντιγραφή που έχω κάνει, τοποθετώ τον κένσορα στο επιθυμητό σημείο και πατάω και πάλι δεξί κλικ όπου η ίδια λίστα εμφανίζεται και πάλι από την οποία επιλέγω το paste , την επικόλληση.

ελπίζω να βοήθησα... αν όχι! 
ο επόμενος χριστιανός!!!
χεχεχεχ

----------


## maria-nefeli

Καλημερα σε όλους!!
Σήμερα ανεβηκα στην ζυγαρια και πραγματικα με εξεπληξε!! Ειμαι 84,4!!!! :tumble: Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι δεν περιμενα να ξεπρηστω τοσο γρήγορα απο τις ατασθαλείες των προηγούμενων ημερων!
Συνεχίζω, λοιπον, κανονικοτατα!!

Αμαλία, τελειαααα!!! Αντε λίγο ακομα και θα είσαι οπως πριν! :wink1:

Φιλια προς το παρον!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρες πολλές απο Θεσσαλονίκη όπου βρέχει απο χθες το βράδυ!!!!! Απίστευτη κίνηση στους δρόμους, πολύς κόσμος έξω και μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία για όσους ξεκίνησαν λίγο πιο αργά για τη δουλειά (βλέπε Αστέρω!)

Εδω όλα καλά! Με τη διατροφή επίσης πολύ καλά! Χθες μαγείρεψα ρεβύθια με το ρύζι και όχι πως είμαι ψώνιο αλλά τα έκανα μούρλια!!!!! :wink2::wink2:
Ελπίζω εκτός απο μένα να τα φάει και ο αρραβωνιάρης μου γιατί τζάμπα θα πάει ολόκληρη κατσαρόλα!!!!!! :bigsmile:

Αμαλίτσα μου γλυκιάαααααααααααααααααα!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πολλά είναι λές? Μακάρι να το ευχαριστηθούν γιατί ένα άγχος το έχω να πω την αλήθεια! Με τη διατροφή σου μια χαρά ολα βλέπω και χαίρομαι! Κοίτα να δεις που πριν ακόμη το καταλάβεις θα έχεις χάσει όλα τα φουσκώματα του Πάσχα και επιπλέον άλλο ένα κιλό την επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος! Γερά με τσαμπουκά φιλενάδα μου και όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους! Να μπαίνεις πιο συχνά όμως!!!!

Μάριε και angek, σας δίνω ένα link όπου θα βρείτε λεπτομερείς οδηγίες για το τικεράκι. Τα έγραψε όσο αναλυτικά γινεται η click, μαι κοπέλα στο φόρουμ. Νομίζω πως σίγουρα θα καταφέρετε να το βάλετε σαν υπογραφή μετά απο αυτές τις οδηγίες! 
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...ge=1#pid102552

Το τικεράκι φίλε Μάριε απλώς καταγράφει αυξομειώσεις βάρους ανάλογα με τα δεδομένα που του δίνεις. Είναι κάτι που τουλάχιστον εμένα με βοηθάει στο να βλέπω τί έχω χάσει και πόσο ακόμη έχω κοκ. μα ΚΑΙ τυφλό σύστημα? Θα μας τρελάνεις εσύ!

Angek, νομίζω ότι η Νεφέλη έδωσε πολύ πολύ αναλυτικές οδηγίες για το copy-paste αλλά αν έχεις άλλο θέμα πες μου να σου στείλω u2u! Σύντομα παρακαλώ να μπαίνει το τικεράκι σου!!!!!!!!!!!! :grin: Αργά και σταθερά σημαίνει σίγουρα! (έτσι μου λέει ο πατερούλης μου όταν οδηγώ!!) Νομίζω πως με αυτούς τους ρυθμούς απώλειας η επιτυχία είναι σίγουρη!

Νεφελάκοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοο!!!!!!!!!! Εν αναμονή της Κυριακής λοιπόν και για το δικό σου επίσημο ζύγισμα και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα πανηγυρίζουμε! Έχω να πω ότι πρέπει να αρχίζεις πολύ σοβαρά να σκέφτεσαι το ενδεχόμενο να μας επισκεφτείς κάποια φορά και να οργανώσουμε μια συνάντηση!!! Τί λες??

Π-κ, χάθηκες! Πού είσαι αγαπημένε μου φίλε???? Δώσε ένα στίγμα!!!! Μάλλον πρέπει να σε πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο γιατί η γαιδουριά μου έχει ξεπεράσει ΚΑΘΕ ΟΡΙΟ! Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά και να καταγράφεις και εσύ μεγάλες απώλειες!

Μαρία-Νεφέλη, που είσαι εσύ πουλάκι μου??? Για πες, τι γίνεται???

Μαρία μου, πώς είσαι?? Μην εξαφανίζεσαι και συ καλό μου!!! Για πες, πως πάει????  :Smile: 

Παιδάκια μου καλά και όμορφα σας φιλώ προς το παρόν! :roll::roll::wink2:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ααααααααααααα!!!!!
Την ώρα που έγραφα το κατεβατό η Μαρία Νεφέλη πόσταρε! 
Σούπερ ντούπερ ουαου η απώλεια σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Και εις κατώτερα καλή μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Πάμε γεράααααααααααααααααααααα αααα

----------


## Μαρία._ed

αστεράκι όποτε έχω χρόνο περνάω την βόλτα μου να σας διαβάσω... Τελικά ενώ ήθελα να κλείσω τα ραντεβού μου για τις εξετάσεις μου στο νοσοκομείο "Έλενα" (Μαρίκα Ηλιάδη) στην Αθήνα, η μία εξέταση δεν μπορεί να γίνει νωρίτερα απ'τον Αύγουστο! Οι ορμονικές μπορούν να γίνουν καθημερινά χωρίς ραντεβού... Τρέχα γύρευε με λίγα λόγια. Κι επειδή το πήγαινε - έλα και τα περιττά έξοδα για εισιτήρια δεν μου πολυ-αρέσουν κατέληξα αλλού! Τελικά τέλος Μαίου θα πάω στο "Αλεξάνδρα" να κάνω και τα 2 πακέτα εξετάσεων! :sniff:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Το Αλεξάνδρα είναι καλό και αφού μπορείς να κάνεις εκεί όλο το πακέτο των εξετάσεων όλα καλά! Εύχομαι ολόψυχα τα καλύτερα! Πού μένεις και πηγαινοέρχεσαι Αθήνα? Η αλήθεια είναι ότι παρόλη την οικονομική κρίση οι τιμές (γενικότερα και σε όλα) αντί να πέφτουν όλο και αυξάνονται! Τί να πώ... Τ έχουν κάνει μπάχαλο! Υπομονή Μαράκι...!  :Wink: 

Τί έγινε βρε παιδιά? Τόσος λίγος κόσμος σήμερα στο τόπικ???????????? :smug:

ʼντε εμφανιστείτε όλοι σας παρακαλώ ένας ένας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Χαλκίδα είμαι "αστεράκι". Πρώτη φορά θα πάω Αθήνα καλή μου μετά από κάτι χρόνια. Τις εξετάσεις μου τις έγραψε γυναικολόγος στο νοσοκομείο της Χαλκίδας, στο οποίο όμως δεν γινόταν να κάνω τις εξετάσεις και με έστειλε Αθήνα ή στο Έλενα ή στο Αλεξάνδρα!

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ φιλαράκια μου,

Πολύ τρέξιμο και σήμερα, μόλις έφαγα το μεσημεριανό μου φαγάκι , μπακαλιάρος πλακί με 7 πόντους, ωραίο ήταν μιαμ μιαμ!!!

και σήμερα ολίγο πιο ξεπρησμένη από τις ατασθαλίες του Πάσχα:tumble:
Δεν σας κρύβω όμως παιδιά ότι έχω πάρα πολλές λιγούρες:thumbdown: και το κακό είναι ότι έχω και πολλούς πειρασμούς αυτές τις μέρες. Το πως κρατήθηκα το πρωί και δεν έφαγα ένα παστάκι που μου έδωσαν για κέρασμα, πραγματικά ακόμα απορώ!!!:wow:

Αλήθεια καταφέρνεται να ξεχωρίσετε την λιγούρα άπό την πραγματική πείνα;
Έχει τύχει να σας πιάσει πονοκέφαλος από πεινα; Γιατί εμένα μου συμβαίνει συνέχεια και συνοδεύεται κι από εκνευρισμό.:sniff:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Χαλκίδα ε? Χμμμμ όταν είναι να πάω χωριό θα πέσει σύρμα μήπως και σε δω! Όλα καλά θα πάνε, περνάει ο καιρός και θα δεις που τελειώσει η ταλαιπωρία. Ευτυχώς η Χαλκίδα είναι κοντά στην Αθήνα και δεν θα έχεις και αυτό το θέμα με τις μεγάλες αποστάσεις!

Αμαλίτσα μου καλή καταρχάς τσέκαρε τα u2u σου. Κατα δεύτερον, λογικό είναι να έχεις λιγούρες μιας και η περίοδος χάριτος όπου και μπορούσες να φας ότι θες χωρίς περιορισμούς τελείωσε και τώρα ζορίζεσαι για να ξαναμπείς στο κλίμα. Να αντισταθείς φιλενάδα στους πειρασμούς! Εν όψει του καλοκαιριού θέλει θυσίες! 

Να σου πω την αλήθεια ακόμη δεν έχω καταφέρει να τα ξεχωρίζω ακόμη στο 100%. Το μόνο που κάνω (συνήθως πιάνει) είναι να σκέφτομαι ότι αν φάω αυτό το κάτι έξτρα τότε θα με πάει πολύ πίσω στη διατροφή μου και επιπλέον δεν θα μπορέσω να αγοράσω το χ φουστάνι που έχω δει. Αν αυτό με κάνει να ξεχαστώ τότε οκ αν όχι σημαίνει ότι είναι πείνα και απλώς κοιτάω να φάω κάτι αλλά όχι πολύ παχυντικό. Ισως 2 digestive που μου κόβουν την πείνα μέχρι το επόμενο γεύμα. 

Πονοκέφαλος και εκνευρισμός πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο όταν όμως κάνεις πολλές ώρες να φας. Καλό είναι να βρεις πρωινό και ενδιάμεσο που να σε καλύπτουν σε επίπεδο πείνας και να μην έχουν πάρα πολλούς πόντους ώστε να μην έχεις αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Πρέπει κάθε 3 ώρες να τρως. Είναι μεγάλο πράγμα αυτό να το θυμάσαι. Έτσι μέχρι το βράδυ θα είσαι οκ. Κάθε 3 ώρες. 

Υπομονή θέλει φιλενάδα!!! Σκέψου μόνο πόσο όμορφα θα αισθάνεσαι όταν μπεις στο 6. Είσαι κοντάαααααααααααααααααααα ααααα!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Kαλημέρα!
Βλέπω πολύ απασχολημένη η ομάδα μας αυτές τις μέρες και έτσι ούτε ένα ποστ.... Ξεκινάω πάλι εγω λοιπόν....
Χθες ήταν μια δύσκολη νύχτα διότι δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να κοιμηθώ σε σημείο να πάει 2 η ώρα για να αρχίσει το μάτι να κλείνει... Μάλλον υπερένταση λόγω του φόρτου εργασίας και ίσως λειτούργησε αρνητικά και ο καφές που ήπια στις 5.30.... Πάντα με πιάνει ο καφές μετά τις 5...

Αφού κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ λοιπόν (όπως και όσο κατάφερα) σήμερα το κεφάλι μου πάει να σπάσει. Νιώθω απίστευτο εκνευρισμό και μεγάλη ένταση και το χειρότερο είναι ότι μάλλον ο αρραβωνιάρης θα την πληρώσει!!! Δεν έχω και κανέναν άλλο εξάλλου για να ζαλίσω με την γκρίνια μου!!! Πώς με άντεξε χθες με τοσες γυροβολιές που έκανα στο κρεβάτι και με τον υπολογιστή παραμάσχαλα δεν ξέρω... Ήρωας, ήρωας!

Με την διατροφή πολύ καλά πάμε, αργά αλλά σταθερά... Περνάνε οι μέρες αλλά δυστυχώς η υπομονή μου εξαντλείται.. Μου φαίνεται μακρύς ο δρόμος και έχω κουραστεί... Μάλλον παίζει ρόλο και η σημερινή μου διάθεση και βλέπω έτσι τα πράγματα, δεν ξέρω....

Δεν έχω φάει ακόμη το πρωινό μου (2 digestive) γιατί το έριξα στον καφέ και το τσιγάρο. Πρέπει να το κόψω το ρημάδι κάποια στιγμή σύντομα!

Σας φιλώ γλυκά και τα ξαναλέμε!

----------


## angek

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!! μετα από δυο μέρες που
δεν μπορούσα να μπω στο φόρουμ γιατί έδειχνε
πως είχα λάθος κωδικό-προσπάθησα τουλάχιστον
δεκαπέντε φορές να μπω και πάλι το ίδιο γινόταν-
σήμερα έλαβα μέιλ από το eating disorders όπου
μου στέλνους άλλο κωδικό με κεφαλαία, μικρά
γράμματα και ενδιάμεσους αριθμούς. συνολικά
17(!!!!!!!) στοιχεία!!!!! αδύνατον να απομνημονευθεί.
έχει συμβεί κάτι ανάλογο και σε σας; και αν ναι,γιατί;

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! καλή βδομάδα! 

το σαββατοκύριακο πέρασε... μαζί του πήρε και την χαλάρωση... πίσω στην βαβούρα της καθημερινότητας. Την κυριακή όπως σας είχα γράψει θα ανέβαινα στην ζυγαριά. Αυτό έγινε και τα αποτελέσματα μπορώ να πω δεν ήταν αποκαρδιωτικά. Η ένδειξη ήταν 97 κιλά. Ήταν βράδυ κι όχι πρωί και είχα ήδη φάει, κάτι που δεν βοηθά την πραγματική ένδειξη να φανερωθεί αλλά επίσης παραμονή περιόδου που κι αυτό επίσης συμβάλει στην παραπλανητική ένδειξη. μέσω αφαιρετικής μεθόδου καταλήγω σε μερικά πρόχειρα συμπέρασματα. κατά την διάρκεια του πάσχα το βάρος μου δεν σημείωσε αλλαγή (θετικό). Με την ένδειξη της ζυγαριάς και τους λόγους που προανάφερα θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να είμαι κοντά στα 94,5 - 95 κιλά (πολύ θετικό) Συμπλήρωσα 2 μήνες διατροφής (με την στασιμότητα του Πάσχα) και έχω χάσει συνολικά 6,5-7 κιλά (θετικό).

μπαίνω σε κανονικό ρυθμό καθημερινού περπατήματος (1 ώρα) και θέτω στόχο τέλος του Μάη αρχές του Ιούνη τα 90-91 κιλά.

Περιμένω τα νέα σας! άντε να μαζευόμαστε και πάλι!
που είστε;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Που να είμαστε Νεφέλη μου εμείς οι χαρωπές νοικοκυρές... Ο Μάης είναι κρύος και όλο σκέφτομαι να μαζέψω τα χαλιά και τα πατάκια και να αρχίσω σιγά σιγά να βάζω πλυντήρια και έπειτα στο πατάρι με την σχετική ναφθαλίνη, όλο πίσω το αφήνω! Μάης μήνας και το καλοριφέρ ενώ τέτοια εποχή πέρσι έκαιγε μόνο για το μπάνιο μας, τώρα καίει και για την ζεστασιά μας μιας και μετά το μεσημέρι το σπίτι παγώνει! Αλλόκοτη η άνοιξη η φετινή! Χθες ήταν χαρά Θεού και σήμερα ξανά κρύο! Έχω να ποτίσω και τα λουλούδια τα δικά μου και της μάνας μου. Από αύριο αρχίζει και η απογραφή πληθυσμού... 

Σε μένα η ζυγαριά δείχνει μερικά γραμμάρια παραπάνω απ'ότι στο τίκερ, όπως και να'χει σχεδόν τα κιλά του Πάσχα μου έφυγαν! Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι μέχρι τέλος του Μάη θα πλησιάσω τα 110. Είδωμεν γιατί έχω και γιορτές ενδιάμεσα (έχω μάνα, σύζυγο κι αδερφό)! Και στις γιορτές δεν μ'αρέσει -αν υπάρχουν τραπεζώματα- να απέχω από αγαπημένες λιχουδιές! Απέχω τις άλλες μέρες, όχι όμως στις γιορτές! Και πάλι θα δούμε γιατί ίσως και να μην υπάρξουν τραπεζώματα λόγω κρίσης! Αυτά για την ώρα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## angek

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα για όλους. Όπως
διαπιστώνετε αξιώθηκα και εγώ να βάλω ticker
και ευχαριστώ τη Nefeli για την βοήθεια και το 
asteraki για την παραπομπή στο link. Στο ticker
υποτίθεται πως είμαι η τρελή που χοροπηδάει
κάνοντας διατάσεις και πλησιάζει σιγά-σιγά το
στόχο της....μακάρι...γιατί έχω να δω το 7 στη
δεκάδα της ζυγαριάς πάνω από 20 χρόνια...
Μάριε που είσαι και που είναι το ticker σου??? 
Μαρία σου εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με το 
θεματάκι της υγείας σου και να μην έχεις άλλες
ταλαιπωρίες!!!
έχει κανείς νέα απο τον p-k????

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Να'σαι καλά angek μου!

----------


## Nefeli-

Μαράκι... αυτές τις δουλειές του σπιτιού δεν τις αντέχω! ποτέ δεν τις συμπάθησα! αλλά πάντα όταν σκέφτομαι φρεσκοπλυμμένα καθαρά όμορφα σεντόνια ανεβαίνει η διάθεση μου! Θα τα κάνουμε κι αυτά... τι να γίνει! άλλωστε βοηθάνε και στην απώλεια! 

Πάω για φαγητό και μετά περπάτημα! 

Angek πάμε γερά και με το χαρωπό σου πηδηχτούλικο ανθρωπάκι εις κατώτερα! χαίρομαι που τα κατάφερες! αν χρειαστείς κάτι άλλο στα απλά και μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε εδώ είμαστε. 

αστεράκι που είσαι; έλα να φέρεις λίγο φως βρε κορίτσι! 
Μάριε;
maria-nefeli;
p_k;
zwitsa;
AMALIA;

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας γεια σας!
Κάνω ένα γρήγορο πέρασμα απο το αγαπημένο μου τόπικ και τους ανεπανάληπτους γουειτγουοτσερικούς φίλους μου για να δηλώσω πρωτίστως παρούσα και επιπλέον να στείλω τα φιλιά μου σε όλους!

Το σβκ πέρασε σχετικά γρήγορα με μένα στο σούπερ αγκαλιά με μια λίστα για ψώνια και πανικόβλητη για να προλάβω να τελειώσω τις δουλειές ώστε να υποδεχτώ "ως πρέπει" τους πολύ αγαπημένους μου καλεσμένους! Όλα πήγαν καλά θα έλεγα χωρίς προβλήματα ιδιαίτερα μέχρι και την ώρα που έφυγαν οι καλεσμένοι μας. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έφαγα αρκετά απο όλα τα καλά που είχα φτιάξει και η μανία μου για τα γλυκά με οδήγησε στο να "γουρουνιάζω" πάνω από ένα μπωλ με παγωτό το οποίο είχα περιχύσει με γλυκό του κουταλιού κεράσι και σταγόνες σοκολάτας γάλακτος. Παρόλο που σήμερα νιώθω κυρίως φουσκωμένη και έπειτα "ένοχη" που για ακόμη μια φορά δεν μπόρεσα να νικήσω το δράκο με το βαθύ σοκολατί χρώμα.... είμαι έτοιμη να μπω πάλι στον σωστό το δρόμο...

Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να πειθαρχήσω και πάλι γιατί όσο περνάει ο καιρός βλέπω ότι ξεφεύγω άνευ λόγου και αιτίας... 

Σας φιλώ γλυκά, μπήκα για λίγο γιατί τρέχω να τελειώσω αυτά που έχω γρήγορα γιατί έχω τον μπέμπη μου ολίγον τί χάλια στο σπίτι με εμετούς και πόνους στο στομάχι και χθες δεν κοιμήθηκα καθόλου γιατί είχα την έννοια του. Δύσκολη η νύχτα και ευτυχώς που λίγο κάλμαραν οι πόνοι και δεν τρέχαμε ξημερώματα στο νοσοκομείο. Δύσκολο πράγμα να μην έχεις κάποιον δικό σου δίπλα σου όταν τον χρειάζεσαι... Το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκα στον πανικο μου όταν τον έβλεπα να κουλουριάζει απο τους πόνους ήταν να πάρω τη μαμά μου για να μου δώσει οδηγίες του τί πρέπει να κάνω.... Λεμόνι, φρυγανιά, γιατρό? Τί? Αχ βρε μαμά... 
Η ώρα ήταν περασμένη όμως και δεν ήθελα να τους αναστατώσω και έτσι όλη η νύχτα με βρήκε στο πάτωμα πάνω σε μια κουβέρτα δίπλα απο τον καλό μου σε περίπτωση που ήθελε το οτιδήποτε άμεσα. 

Τέλοσπάντων, ευτυχώς καλύτερα σήμερα τα πράγματα και μου έφυγε και το άγχος το πολύ. 

Σας φιλώ όλους αγαπημένοι μου! Να είστε καλά! Καλημέρα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλή μου γαστρεντερίτιδα είναι και δυστυχώς σέρνεται επιδημία... Τον χειμώνα είχαμε τις γρίππες και τις ιώσεις και τώρα ανοιξιάτικα τις αλλεργίες και τις γαστρεντερίτιδες. Έπρεπε να πάτε στο νοσοκομείο για να σας έδιναν θεραπεία ή στο πλησιέστερο φαρμακείο! Περίπου τα ίδια πέρασε κι ο άντρας μου αλλά ξεροκέφαλος που είναι προτίμησε να την βγάλει έτσι... Κάτι πριμπεράν είχα στο συρτάρι μου τα κατάπιε και συνήλθε κάπως... Αν με τον δικό σου συνεχίζουν τα προβλήματα μην το αμελείτε.

----------


## AMALIA_ed

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ κι από μένα,
Το Σάββατο ήταν ημέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα και ευτυχώς είχα χάσει 1,9 κιλά, δηλαδή φύγαν ήδη κάτι από περισσότερο από τα μισά που είχα πάρει το Πάσχα. Ελπίζω τούτη τη βδομάδα να ισορροπήσω για να δω ακόμα μεγαλύτερη κάθοδο.
Κι εγώ πέρασα κουραστικό Σ/Κ, πολλές δουλειές στο σπίτι και στο κήπο, για το σίδερο να μη σας πω, η στοίβα κόντεψε να φτάσει στο ταβάνι και δεν υπερβάλω. 
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε που χρόνος για γυμναστική. Αλήθεια το σκούπισμα ξεσκόνισμα, σφουγγάρισμα, πλύσιμο ρούχων στο χέρι, και 3ωρο σιδέρωμα πιάνονται για γυμναστική;;;:crazy:

Αστεράκι περαστικά στον αντρούλη σου.

Να είστε όλοι καλά:starhit:

----------


## Nefeli-

αχ πολύ χαίρομαι που είστε όλες εδώ και σιγά σιγά πάλι στον αγώνα! αστεράκι, άξιζε τουλάχιστον το φαγοπότι και η παρασπονδία του παγωτού; μήπως τον φαρμάκωσες τον άνθρωπο κακούργα; 

Αμαλία πάνε τα κιλά των γιορτών τσακ μπαμ! συνέχισε και θα φύγουν όλα, δεν θα προλάβουν να θρονιαστούν!

εγώ μόλις γύρισα από το περπάτημα διάρκειας 1 ώρας και 10 λεπτών. ήταν πολύ αναζωογονιτικό και με ηλιόλουστες εικόνες. 

τώρα η αλήθεια είναι ότι μια λιγούρα την νιώθω και θα αρκεστώ σε 1-2 μήλα και 2-3 ποτήρια νερό.
Αντιμετωπίζω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το νερό. Δεν πίνω σχεδόν καθόλου! θα έπρεπε να είμαι σαν σταφίδα λογικά. Μιλάμε δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που ήπια καθαρό νερό κι όχι μέσω καφέ ή χυμού... Θα ήταν καλό να βρω ένα τρόπο να πίνω νερό... και σκέφτηκα ότι θα μπορούσα να το συνδυάσω μετά το περπάτημα... 2-3 ποτήρια μονορούφι.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Νεφελάκο έχε μαζί σου ένα μπουκαλάκι με νερό στο περπάτημα. Επίσης το μπουκαλάκι να το έχεις και όταν κάθεσε στον υπολογιστή σου. Οπωσδήποτε 1,5 λίτρο την ημέρα να το πίνεις. Ποτέ δεν ξέχασα την συμβουλή της διαιτολόγου παλιά που όταν με ρώτησε πόσο νερό έπινα την ημέρα και της απάντησα ότι έπινα μόνο όταν ένιωθα δίψα, μου συνέστησε πως θα έπρεπε να πίνω με το ζόρι. Διψάω δεν διψάω τουλάχιστον μέσα στην ημέρα -μου είχε τονίσει επίμονα- να πίνω 1,5 λίτρο νερό. Από τότε μέχρι και τώρα το νερό το έχω πάντα δίπλα μου! :saint2:

----------


## Nefeli-

Δεν ξέρω πως θα το συνηθίσω αυτό. Όταν δεν διψάω και πάω να πιω νερό 1-2 γουλιές νομίζω θα εκραγώ. Μέχρι στιγμής σήμερα έχω πιεί 2 ποτήρια νερό με το ζόρι και σκέφτομαι πως θα γίνει να πιω άλλα δύο! θα δοκιμάσω το μπουκαλάκι το 0,5Λ μπας και γουλιά γουλιά γίνει κάτι... το θεωρώ πρακτικό και αποτελεσματικό έτσι όπως το σκέφτομαι και το έχεις προτείνει... για να δούμε στην πράξη.

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρες!!!!!
Τί κάνετε? 

Σήμερα η μέρα ξεκίνησε όμορφα, είμαι και νιώθω ξεκούραστη μετά απο πολλέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εες ώρες ύπνου! Έπεσα γύρω στις 10.30 και ξύπνησα κοντά στις 8 το πρωί! Το ευχαριστήθηκα όμως, γέμισα μπαταρίες και ξανα προς τη δόξα τραβώ!!! 

Νεφέλη μου, νομίζω πως η λύση με το μπουκάλι του 0.5 λίτρου είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση για να μπορέσεις τελικά να καταναλώνεις την ποσότητα νερού που πρέπει. Εγώ είχα βολευτεί και με το μπουκαλάκι με την πιπίλα το οποίο αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι 0.7 λίτρα. Το κουβαλούσα στην τσάντα μου και πάντα το γέμιζα 2 φορές μέσα στη μέρα! Δεν είναι δεσμευτικό να καταναλώνουμε 1.5 λίτρο νερό μιας και πολλές τροφές απο αυτές που καταναλώνουμε έχουν ήδη νερό μέσα τους και επιπλέον να ξέρεις πως ακόμη και ο καφές προσμετράται στο 1.5 λίτρο που πρέπει να πίνουμε καθημερινά!
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και γω τώρα τελευταία με μια γουλιά νερό νιώθω κορεσμό και το αηδιάζω... Πρέπει όμως να το εντάξουμε στην καθημερινότητά μας ως συνήθεια!!! 
Συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια Νεφελάκο μου, όλα πάνε μια χαρά και θα συνεχίσουν έτσι!!!

Ευτυχώς σήμερα ο καλός μου είναι καλά και μάλλον Μαράκι υποπτεύομαι ότι ήταν μια μικρή ίωση. Βέβαια το στομάχι του το νιώθει βαρύ ακόμη αλλά σαφέστατα είναι πολύ καλύτερα απο χθες! Είναι και εκείνος ξεροκέφαλος και για να πάει στο γιατρό πρέπει να νιώσει ότι έχει φτάσει στο απροχώρητο η κατάσταση... Μεγάλο λάθος αλλά τί να τον κάνω....!!! 

Αμαλίτσα μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!!! Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα αυτά που μας γράφεις! Έφυγαν και πήγαν στον αγύριστο τα κιλάκια του Πάσχα και τώρα προχωράμε με φόρα για την ακόμη μεγαλύτερη απώλεια! Μαζί σου φιλενάδα!!! Δεν γράφεις όμως πολύ συχνά....!!! Έχεις πήξει στη δουλειά υποπτεύομαι ε????

Angek καλό μου, έχεις πάρει και συ την κατιούσα στο βάρος! Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο! Αραιά σε βλέπω όμως και σένα και δε μου αρέσει καθόλου! ʼντε να μαζευόμαστε σιγά σιγά!

Ο αγαπητός Π-Κ είναι καλά και σήμερα μου είπε ότι θα ποστάρει! Τρέχει και εκείνος με διάφορα! Π-κ αναμένουμε για νεότερα και απο σένα!!!

Ο Μάριος βρε παιδιά πού είναι? Μάριε, που χάθηκες όλα καλά??

Μαρία Νεφέλη εμφανίσου και συ πουλάκι μου να μας πεις καμια κουβέντα! Πώς πας, τί κάνεις... Μαύρη πέτρα έριξες...!!!

Σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους, την καλημέρα μου και ευχές για μια πολύ πολύ όμορφη Τρίτη!!!:wink1:

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλημέρα σας! 
βγήκα για κάτι μετρήσεις έξω σ'ένα σπίτι, στην αυλή και μ'εκαψε ο ήλιος... εντελώς καλοκαιρινές μέρες, καιρός ήταν βέβαια αλλά πολλή ζέστη βρε παιδί μου.

Το θετικό ήταν ότι ζήτησα από την γυναίκα 2 ποτήρια νερό τα οποία ήπια μονορούφι και αντιστάθηκα στην γλυκιά λαδόπιτα (καττιμέρι) που μου πρόσφερε.

τι κάνετε εσείς αγαπητοί μου; 
δουλειά δουλειά κι ούτε ένα ποστάκι; ουυυυστ!  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Νεφέλη στείλε λίγο ήλιο και κατά δω... Με δόντια τον έχουμε, αν έχεις τον Θεό σου, Μάη μήνα! Πότε θα έρθουν άραγε οι ζέστες του Μάη σε μας;  :Embarrassment:

----------


## angek

Χαιρετώ τις καλές μου φίλες (μιας και τα αγόρια μας 'την κάνανε' τώρα τελευταία!!!!)
ποστάρω αραιά και που λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου και κυρίως γιατί το p.c μου τα έχει παίξει
και πρέπει να καταφεύγω σε άλλο (στο οποίο βγαίνει και το ticker μου) ενώ στο δικό 
μου όχι!!! άκου τώρα!!!! Συνεχίζουμε με φόρα την προσπάθεια μιας και καλοκαιριάζει
σιγά σιγά- λέμε τώρα- εδώ το πρωί (Παρνασσός) το 'δαγκώσαμε΄από το κρύο, ή έχουμε
'πέσει' λίγο? Την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη (αντί να περιμένω να ολοκληρωθεί η εβδομάδα-
δεν ξέρω τι με είχε πιάσει )η ζυγαριά με είχε δείξει μισό κιλό λιγότερο αλλά μετά από 
αυτό δεν κατέβηκε παρακάτω μέχρι σήμερα δηλαδή έξι μέρες μετά.Mάλλον πληρώνω
τη βιασύνη μου!!! Δεν πειράζει όμως θα ξεμπλοκάρω...πού θα πάει, στο χέρι μου είναι. 
το μενού μου σήμερα= πρωί κορνφλέικς, γάλα , 1κγ μέλι και καφές -4π
μεσημεριανό= σαλάτα με 2 κγ λάδι, ψητά λαχανικά (στα κάρβουνα) και μπιφτέκι=8 π
για το βράδυ βλέπουμε μιας και μου απομένουν 10-11 πόντοι. αν δεν τους καταναλώσω
όλους θα αποθηκεύσω μερικούς για το σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## Nefeli-

τι λέτε ; τόσο κρύο; εμάς εδώ όλο ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία. Φυσικά μερικές φορές μετά από τις πολλές λιακάδες αλλάζει ο καιρός εντελώς και ακολουθούν βροχές... για να δούμε.
σήμερα δεν πήγα περπάτημα το μεσημέρι λόγω ζέστης. Θα περιμένω μπας και τα καταφέρω το απόγευμα.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Πω πω λίγο έλειψα και αμέσως χαμός. Να μας την πείτε που δεν σας ανεβάζουμε το ηθικό κάθε μέρα. Σαν δεν ντρέπεστε λίγο!


Εγώ την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έφαγα λίγο παραπάνω, συνολικά όμως ήμουνα 20 πόντους λιγότερο (αντι για 42, γιατί κόβω 4 την ημέρα και άλλους δύο επειδή κυρίως κάθομαι και καμια φορά είμαι όρθιος) αλλά δεν πειράζει, πάλι παρακάτω είμαι. 

σήμερα έφαγα τα εξής
μια ζαμπονοτυρόπιτα, 8π
1 γαλατάκι, 3π
2 κριτσίνια με σιμιγδάλι, 3π
30 γρμ σοκολάτα, 3π

για μεσημεριανό, 1 σπανακόπιτα (αρα και μερίδα λαχανικά μαζί), 6π


μου έχουνε μείνει τα φρούτα, μια μερίδα λαχανικά, και άλλοι 4π ακόμα (έφαγα χθες κάτι παραπάνω και έκοψα σήμερα) και θα δώ τι θα φάω το βράδυ. θα φτιάξω κάνα λαχανικό και καμιά πατάτα η κάνα καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο με ψωμί (καλύτερα πρωτείνη παρά υδατάνθρακα). 


αστεράκι εδώ είμαι! χαιρετώωωωωωωωωωωωωω!

νεφέλη για το θέμα του νερού απλά να έχεις το μπουλάκι πάντα δίπλα σου και να πίνεις. να το βλέπεις. φτιάξε και λίγο καφέ για να σε κάνει να διψάς, και μετά απο κάθε γουλιά καφέ πινε και νερό. συνεχώς. αυτός είναι καλός τρόπος για να πίνεις πολύ νερό χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνεις!


αμαλία: Αλήθεια το σκούπισμα ξεσκόνισμα, σφουγγάρισμα, πλύσιμο ρούχων στο χέρι, και 3ωρο σιδέρωμα πιάνονται για γυμναστική;;;:crazy:

ναι αμαλία, ΝΑΙ. Εργάζεσαι εκείνη την στιγμή. Όρθια και κουράζεσαι. Οπότε κερδίζεις 2 - 3 πόντους περίπου. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις το βιβλιαράκι της δεύτερης εβδομάδας που λέει για τους πόντους για την γυμναστική η το πεδόμετρο που υπολογίζει τους πόντους της άσκησης. Κοίτα το!

άντε κουράγιο σε όλες/ους!

----------


## Nefeli-

μμμμμ σαν δεν ντρέπεσαι που εξαφανίστηκες θα μας την πεις και απο πάνω; που είναι οι όρκοι συμπαράστασης και υποστήριξης;  :Smile: 
μας αφήσατε μόνες κι απροστάτευτες εδώ ! 

τόσες γυναικες να σε ψάχνουν! αμάν πια  :Smile:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Ναι βρε μικρές και ανυπεράσπιστες! Που δεν μπορείτε μόνες σας! χαχαχαχαχα

καλημέρα απο μένα  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

είδες που δεν ενδώσαμε πουθενά... σεμνές και χαμηλοβλεπούσες... πιστές να περιμένουμε μια κουβέντα και αυτό ειναι το ευχαριστώ , η υποστήριξη και η συμπαράσταση ένα ειρωνικό σχόλιο "μικρές και ανυπεράσπιστες" το οποίο συνοδεύουν και χάχανα! ε, όχι λοιπόν κύριε! να αναλάβεις τις ευθύνες σου! τα κορίτσια σου! τα προβλήματα και τα παράπονα μας! τις γκρίνιες μας, τις ιδιοτροπίες μας και τις απαιτήσεις μας! όταν φωνάζουμε "Μάριε!" σφαίρα εσύ!!!

πολύ καλημέρα σας!  :Smile:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!!!

Βλέπω κάποιοι έκαναν δυναμικό come back και άλλοι ακόμη δεν έχουν εμφανιστεί.......!!!!!!!!

Κέφια πολλά έχει η παρέα μας...!!! Πολύ χαίρομαι γι'αυτό! 

Εγω σήμερα ενώ ξεκίνησα καλά, στην πορεία στράβωσα πολύ και τα νεύρα μου κοντεύουν να χτυπήσουν κόκκινο! ʼτιμο πράγμα η γκρίνια της μαμάς!!  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
Δεν πειράζει όμως, προσπαθώ να ανασυγκροτηθώ και να μπορέσω να ηρεμήσω λίγο γιατί πώς τα κατάφερε η μανούλα μου και με έβγαλε έξω απο τα ρούχα μου! :bigsmile:

Με τη διατροφή τα πράγματα θα μπορούσαν να πηγαίνουν καλά αλλα δυστυχώς για μένα δεν πάνε... Νιώθω ανήμπορη να ακολουθήσω οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα και να υπακούσω σε οποιαδήποτε υπόδειξη! ΑΡΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΠΕΙΣΜΑΤΙΚΑ! 

Σήμερα το αποφάσισα όμως και τέρμα τα παιχνιδάκια...!! Αν το αφήσω ξέρω ότι θα με αφήσει. Ευτυχώς δεν γουρούνιασα στον έσχατο βαθμό μιας και με συγκράτησε ο καλός μου!! 

Αυτά τα δικά μου νέα λοιπόν, για πείτε εσείς....

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> είδες που δεν ενδώσαμε πουθενά... σεμνές και χαμηλοβλεπούσες... πιστές να περιμένουμε μια κουβέντα και αυτό ειναι το ευχαριστώ , η υποστήριξη και η συμπαράσταση ένα ειρωνικό σχόλιο "μικρές και ανυπεράσπιστες" το οποίο συνοδεύουν και χάχανα! ε, όχι λοιπόν κύριε! να αναλάβεις τις ευθύνες σου! τα κορίτσια σου! τα προβλήματα και τα παράπονα μας! τις γκρίνιες μας, τις ιδιοτροπίες μας και τις απαιτήσεις μας! όταν φωνάζουμε "Μάριε!" σφαίρα εσύ!!!
> 
> πολύ καλημέρα σας!


καλα ζητάω ταπεινά συγνώμη. 
απο δω και πέρα σφαιράααααααααααααααααααα αααααα!

πρωινό
σπανακόπιτα, 6π, και μερίδα λαχανικά
300 μλ πράσινο γάλα, 3π
σοκολάτα, 5π


Μεσημεριανό
2 κουλούρια θεσσαλονικής μικρά, 5π
1 ζαμπονοτυρόπιτα, 8π


θα φάω τα φρούτα με κάνα γιαούρτι πιο μετά και ίσως αποταμιεύσω κάνα πόντο

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by asteraki_
> Καλημέρα σας!
> Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!!!
> 
> Βλέπω κάποιοι έκαναν δυναμικό come back και άλλοι ακόμη δεν έχουν εμφανιστεί.......!!!!!!!!
> 
> Κέφια πολλά έχει η παρέα μας...!!! Πολύ χαίρομαι γι'αυτό! 
> 
> Εγω σήμερα ενώ ξεκίνησα καλά, στην πορεία στράβωσα πολύ και τα νεύρα μου κοντεύουν να χτυπήσουν κόκκινο! ʼτιμο πράγμα η γκρίνια της μαμάς!! 
> ...



Έτσι! Τέρμα τα παιχνιδάκια! Κρατάμε τους πόντους απο δω και πέρα!
και δεν ξεχνάμε το απεριορίστο με τις πατάτες και τα ζυμαρικά να μας σώσει οταν θέλουμε να γουρουνιάσουμε καμιά φορά!

Ακόμα περιμένω απο τα παλιοκόριτσα εδώ να κάνουνε σκάιπ και να αρχίσουνε τις ονλάιν συναντήσεις!

υγ σήμερα το πρωί επικυρώθηκε η παραγγελία του νέου προγράμματος ProPoints! Σε καμιά βδομάδα θα έχει έρθει!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα στο παρεάκι! Πριν πάω για μαγείρεμα, είπα να σας σημειώσω το ευχάριστο! Έφυγε από πάνω μου 1,6 κιλό! Ανέβηκα από περιέργεια στην ζυγαριά, γιατί δεν λέει άλλοι να βλέπουν την απώλειά σου και συ να μην την αισθάνεσαι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## maria-nefeli

Καλημερα σε όλους! 

Βλέπω οτι παει πολυ καλα η ομαδα αν και χαθήκαμε μερικοι σαν και εμενα. Τι να κανω ομως....δουλεια, διαβασμα για εξετάσεις και η καθημερινότητα με αναγκασαν να απουσιάσω για λίγο. Συνεχίζω όμως και εγω δυναμικα γιατί δεν τα πήγα και όπως επρεπε αυτες τις ημέρες, δυστυχως :no:

Καλη συνέχεια σε όλους! :wink2:

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλημέρα μας! 

Μαρία μπράβο για την απώλεια των κιλών! είναι πιο σημαντικό όταν το αντιλαμβάνονται και οι άλλοι αφού η επιβεβαίωση παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο σ'αυτή την προσπάθεια. 
έχω το νερό συνέχεια δίπλα... κάτι κάναμε δεν μπορώ να πω αλλά με κούρασε να το σκέφτομαι... ελπίζω μετά ότι θα γίνεται ασυναίσθητα.

μαρία-νεφέλη τι κάνεις; τι εξετάσεις δίνεις; ειδικά όταν διαβάζουμε ο πειρασμός είναι χειρότερος. εγώ θυμάμαι συνέχεια ήθελα κάτι στο χέρι και χωρίς να το καταλάβω μπορεί να έτρωγα μισή συσκευασία κριτσίνια ή μπισκότα. κόψε πολλά φρούτα και λαχανικά να έχεις κοντά σου!

οι υπόλοιποι δεν ξυπνήσαμε; Σφαιράτε Μάριε που είσαι; ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω με τόσους υδατάνθρακες έχεις απώλεια; είσαι άντρας και το καταλαβαίνω αλλά και πάλι... πολλοί μου φαίνονται! έχεις κανένα μυστικό tip; σπανακόπιτα,2 κουλούρια θεσσαλονικής μικρά και ζαμπονοτυρόπιτα; πως γίνεται; εκτός κι αν μιλάς ίσα να φας 2 μπουκίτσες από το καθένα...

αστεράκι φωτεινό; angek; αμαλία; p_k ; 

χθες περπάτησα με περίπου 1 1/2 ώρα και ο συνοδός μου έλεγε "δεν περπατάμε τώρα, ΠΕΤΑΜΕ λεμε!!!"
πολύ βοηθητικό αφού τερμάτισα σε πολύ καλό χρόνο σε σχέση με την απόσταση (ολόκληρη παραλιακή)! χεεχεχεχεχε

ελπίζω και σήμερα να μπορέσω να πάω ακόμα 1 1/2 ώρα.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Χαιρετώ το πλήθος!
άντε όλοι δυναμικά στον αγώνα αλλά χαθήκατε όλοι σας και σκάιπ δεν στέλνετε...
Ωραίο το φόρουμ αλλά χωρίς λάιβ επικοινωνία δεν υπάρχει ομαδική συμπαράσταση!

επειδή κάποιος με ρώτησε αν τρώω πολλούς υδατάνθρακες. θα διαφωνήσω. Κατ'αρχάς κυρίως υδατάνθρακες πρέπει να τρώμε οχι πρωτείνη (αν και με πρωτεινουχα γεύματα βοηθάς το αδυνάτισμα το ξέρω, αλλα οταν πρεπει να διαβάσεις και θες ενεργεια τρως υδατάνθρακες). Κατα δεύτερον η ζαμπονοτυροπιρα εχει μεσα κασερι και ζαμπον, δηλαδη πιουρ πρωτείνες. και η σπανακόπιτα λαχανικά. θεωρώ αυτές τις δύο επιλογές τις καλύτερες απο όλες που μπορείς να βρείς στα σφολιατοειδή (ίσως και την λουκανικόπιτα λόγω πρωτείνης αλλά το λουκάνικο που θα έχουνε εκεί θα έχει πολύ κακό λίπος). 
Κατά τρίτον το αδυνάτισμα γίνεται αργά και σταδιακά κι όχι εντυπωσιακά και προσωρινά. Ειδικά αν πας και γυμναστήριο και εξασκείς τους μύες θές πιο πολύ ενέργεια. Ξυπνάς το σύστημα να κάψει λίπος αλλα για να το κάψει θέλει ενέργεια (σε υποθερμιδικά πάλι πλαίσια). 
Ο μύθος κοβουμε τους υδατάνθρακες πρέπει να ξεπεραστεί, γιατί αν κόψεις τους υδατάνθρακες θα κάψεις κυρίως μύες κι όχι λίπος (αυτό ειναι το ζητούμενο, να φτάσουμε το λίπος σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα) και μετά απο λίγο τα ξαναπαίρνεις. 
Πάντως είτε το πιστεύεις ειτε οχι, μια χαρά πιάνει το πρόγραμμα που κάνω και σταδιακά χάνω. αργά και σταθερά χωρίς να διαλύω τον μεταβολισμό και τις καύσεις. 

καλύτερα ένα με δύο κιλά τον μήνα που θα φύγουνε οριστικά και δεν θα ξαναέρθουνε παρά γρήγορη απώλεια και επαναφορά του βάρους. Κάτι ξέρουνε και λένε μην αποταμιεύετε πάνω απο 4π την ημέρα στο πρόγραμμα. Και αν αποταμιεύεις σου λένε να μην τους μεταφέρεις βασικά στην άλλη βδομάδα αλλά αν βγείς πχ το σάββατο βράδυ έξω να τους φάς! Σταθερή και αργή απώλεια είναι το πιο σημαντικό και το τονίζω. 
Εδώ στο νέο πρόγραμμα το οποίο περιμένω με πολύ ανυπομονησία πέρα απο τους βασικούς την ημέρα έχουνε και τους εβδομαδιαίους πόντους, απο την αρχή. Καταλαβαίνεις δηλαδή σε αναγκάζουνε να τρώς υποθερμιδικά και να μην στερείσαι τις εξόδους σου! 

παντως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που τους είδες τους τόσους πολλούς υδατάνθρακες. μια ζαμπονότυροπια και δυο μικρά κριτσίνια απο τις οκτώ το πρωί μέχρι τις 1 το μεσημέρι και μετά αλλη μια σπανακόπιτα για μεσημεριανό δεν είναι πολύ, 6π έχει και τρώς και λαχανικά :Ρ. μετα το βράδυ που λες εφαγα μονο μια σαλάτα και φρούτα, μαζι με ενα καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο (φουλ πρωτείνη δηλαδή!). μια χαρά το πήγα και το πρωί ξύπνησα ακόμα πιο ξεφούσκωτος. 
ειτε το πιστευεις ειτε οχι, πιάνει!

το τιπ ειναι να ξεκινησεις γυμναστικη, αεροβική και μυική άσκηση, cardiotraining/weightraining, για να ξυπνήσει ο μεταβολισμός σου. αλλιώς, δεν πά να τρώς λιγότερο, λίπος ο οργανισμός δεν θα κάψει. η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων προτιμάνε γλυκόζη - αμινοξέα - λίπος σε προτεραιότητα μορίων όταν αρχίζουνε μια υποθερμιδική δίαιτα. δηλαδή ο οργανισμός στρέφεται στο γλυκογόνο και στα αμινοξέα των μυών, καίς τους μύες, ελάχιστο λίπος, διαλύεις τον μεταβολισμό και μετά κάνεις λιπομέτρηση και βλέπεις οτι δεν έχεις να χάσεις πάνω απο έξι εφτά κιλά κι όμως φαίνεσαι λές και έχεις 20 παραπάνω. (ένα κιλό λίπους εχει τεράστιο όγκο και ελάχιστη πυκνότητα, ένα κιλό μυική μάζα είναι ίσο με δύο πορτοκάλια σε όγκο. προσπάθησε λοιπόν να καταλαβεις οτι βλεπουνε καποιοι οτι χάνουνε τρελλά κιλά ειδικά κάτω απο το ύψος τι χάνουνε και αν αυτό είναι σωστό για την υγεία!)

τι να κάνουμε, υπάρχουνε κάι κάποιοι άνθρωπι που γεννιούνται με ιδιότητες μεσομορφικού και έχουνε το λίπος σαν προταιρεότητα με αποτέλεσμα να τρώνε πίτσα κάθε μέρα και να μην παχαίνουνε. αυτοί είναι οι τυχεροί και έχουνε και φυσική γράμμωση. 

Υπάρχουνε και χειρότερα, οι ενδομορφικοί, οι οποίοι έχουνε δυσανεξία στους υδατάνθρακες και τρώνε πιο πολύ πρωτείνη για ενέργεια. Εν μέρει τυχεροί, γιατί δεν τρώνε τόσους πολλούς υδατάνθρακες και δεν πρηζονται απο το αποθυκευμένο γλυκογόνο. αδυνατίζουνε προφανώς και πιο εύκολα. 

Και υπάρχουνε και οι εκτομορφικοί, που είναι οι κοκκαλιάρηδες που τρώνε σαν γουρούνια και παρόλα αυτά είναι στέκες. μεταβολίζουνε μια πάστα σαν ένα φυστίκι. τι να κάνουμε, αυτοι ειδικά άμα θέλουνε να φτιάξουνε μύες είναι με το φάι στο στόμα όλη την ώρα γιατί τα καίνε όλα τα μόρια πολύ γρήγορα τρελλά και είναι συνεχώς μπουκωμένοι!

ο μέσος άνθρωπος ειναι κάπου ανάμεσα και στους τρείς συνδυασμούς. Συνεπώς, για να καταφέρεις να κάψεις λίπος βασικά πρέπει να εκπαιδύεσεις τον οργανισμό σου με ητν αερόβια άσκηση, το κάρντιο, και να ενεργοποιήσεις/θρέψεις τους μύες σου με το weighttraining(δεν σου είπα να κάνει μποντιμπιλντινγκ, απλά να τους συντηρήσεις σε μια δεδομένη μυική δεκάδα). 
Βέβαια και τα πρωτεινούχα γεύματα βοηθάνε, γιατί για να μεταβολίσει ο οργανισμός ένα μόριο πρωτείνης σπαταλάει 25 φορές περισότερη ενέργεια απο ένα μόριο υδατάνθρακα. αλλά αυτό δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, να τρως δηλαδή συνεχώς πρωτείνη, γιατί η χρόνια υπερλευκωματιναιμία διαλύει το συκώτι και γενικά όλα τα όργανα. (οι ενδομορφικοι ειναι εξαίρεση την χρειάζονται την πρωτείνη γιατι απο αυτη παραγουνε κυρίως ενέργεια, δεν μένει μέσα στο σώμα αχρησιμοποίητη με αποτέλεσμα να τα διαλύει όλα μέσα). το κάνεις για ένα δεδομένο διάστημα στην απώλεια και μετά στην συντήρηση επιστρέφεις κυρίως στους υδατάνθρακες! και φυσικά στις ίνες και στα σωστά λιπαρά. ένα γρμ πρωτείνη την ημέρα ανα κιλό ιδεώδους βάρους είναι αρκετό, πίστεψε με (0,8 βασικά, το 1 ειναι για αυτούς που γυμνάζονται). 

ελπίζω να μην σε ζάλισα. δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι στο πρόγραμμα στην δεύτερη εβδομάδα έχουνε αφιερώσει ολόκληρο βιβλιαράκι στην σωματική άσκηση :Ρ. μελέτησε το πάλι. κανονικά πρέπει να αναφέρουνε και την μυική άσκηση με βάρη. δεν ξέρω αν στο καινουριο πρόγραμμα το κάνουνε, θα το ελέγξω!

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλημέρα σας! σήμερα ο καιρός είναι μουντρούχος , ενώ χθες μας έβρεξε! δεν έχω παράπονο... πολύ όμορφα χρώματα στον ουρανό!
τι κάνετε πως είστε; 

Μάριε διάβασα το ποστ σου με όλα τα επιχειρήματα και τις παραπομπές  :Smile:  Εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ ότι οι υδατάνθρακες σου από την δική μου εμπειρία είναι πολλοί ( το τι θεωρώ εγώ, απέχει από το ποια είναι η δική σου ανάγκη). ʼλλο να τρως ψωμί πολύσπορο και άλλο να τρως σφολιάτα για να συμπληρώσεις τις μερίδες υδατανθράκων που αντιστοιχούν στην διατροφή σου. Εγώ δεν μίλησα για στέρηση τροφών, ούτε για απαγόρευση υδατανθράκων. Πιστεύω ότι το παράκανες με τους υδατάνθρακες που κατανάλωσες, πάντα συγκριτικά με την δική μου εμπειρία. Επίσης όλα αυτά τα σφολιατοπροιόντα είναι βουτηγμένα στο βούτυρο. Επειδή ανάφερες και την άσκηση είμαι πολύ υπερ και βλέπω ότι η κίνηση βοηθάει. Αν αυτή η διατροφή έχει αποτέλεσμα σ'εσένα τότε ανήκεις στην μερίδα των ανθρώπων που μπορούν να φάνε και το κατιτίς παραπάνω χωρίς να τους επηρεάσει τόσο στην αυξηση του βάρους τους. Στην δική μου περίπτωση αν τα έτρωγα αυτά θα έπαιρνα βάρος σίγουρα. 
Επίσης θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι καλό είναι να ξέρεις τι λέει το πρόγραμμα που ακολουθείς και να είσαι ενημερωμένος όπως είσαι, ο υπερβολικός ζήλος όμως θολώνει, και το να ενώνουμε κομμάτια από την διατροφή σε κάθε της βερσιόν το θεωρώ μη αποτελεσματικό. 
Αυτά στα λέω επειδή ο τρόπος που απάντησες δείχνει να ενοχλήθηκες κάπως και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα το ήθελα αυτό. 

όπως και να'χει εγώ περαν της κάθε διατροφής που προδιαγράφει μέσες ανάγκες ενός ανθρώπου, προσπαθώ να μαθαίνω τον δικό μου οργανισμό και ανάγκες χρησιμοποιώντας ως βάση την διατροφή αυτή με εμπιστοσύνη στην κρίση και το ένστικτο μου. Κάτι που "πιάνει" σε κάποιον δεν σημαίνει ότι αποτελεί συνταγή για όλους.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Βασικά Νεφέλη οι άντρες και τα παιδιά έχουν το ελάχιστο προνόμιο να τρώνε κάτι παραπάνω, λόγω κινητικότητας. Παρόλα αυτά θα συμφωνήσω με την άποψη ότι άλλο είναι να φας σπιτική σπανακόπιτα με φύλλο κρούστας ή χωριάτικο κι άλλο να φας σπανακόπιτα με σφολιάτα που είναι φτιαγμένη με βούτυρα που ποιός ξέρει τι ποιότητας είναι. Το να φας όμως έστω μια φορά ένα σφολιατοειδές δεν χάθηκε κι ο κόσμος βέβαια το θέμα είναι να γίνει μια φορά και να προσπεράσει. Έγω ξέρω -και θα το έχεις προσέξει κι εσύ Νεφέλη- στα βιβλιαράκια με τους πόντους τα ww είχαν κάποιους βασικούς κανόνες, οι οποίοι αποτελούν το σκελετό της διατροφής αυτής. 2 γάλα, 3 φρούτα, 2 λαχανικά, 3 κγ λάδι. Ακόμη και τώρα αν προσέξει κάποιος τις συνταγές που δίνουν στην σελίδα τους τα ww είναι φτιαγμένα σε αντικολλητικά σκεύη με αντικολλητικό σπρέϊ μαγειρέματος και το λίπος περιορισμένο αναλόγως των μερίδων. Οπότε λοιπόν μια σπανακόπιτα με σφολιάτα έχει όχι μόνο 3κγ λάδι αλλά 3 κσ.. Πιστεύω ότι οι πόντοι βασίστηκαν στο προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα με τις ανταλλαγές. Τέλος πάντων για να έχετε πλήρη ενημέρωση στο τι περιέχει η κάθε τροφή που τρώμε, κατεβάστε αυτό εδώ: http://www.ede.gr/index.php?option=c...ews&Itemid=154
Πρέπει να το έχετε όλοι και να του ρίχνετε μια ματιά. Όχι επειδή έχει να κάνει με διαβητικούς, έχει να κάνει με όλους μας και την διατροφή μας. Και στην τελική τα ww ξεκίνησαν με πλάνο μια δίαιτα για διαβητικούς! :wink1:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Προς νεφελη

νεφέλη μου παρεξήγησες! δεν πειράχτηκα ούτε θίχτηκα, απλά μιλάω με πάθος, και δυστυχώς αυτό είναι κάτι που το παρεξηγούνε συχνά μέσα στο ίντερνετ, διότι ο γραπτός λόγος δεν έχει συναίσθημα. 
δεν πειράχτηκα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αισθάνθηκα προσβεβλημένος αν είναι δυνατόν...

Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Συνήθως τρώω υγιεινούς υδατάνθρακες πατάτα ζυμαρικά ρύζι και έτσι πρέπει βασικά, απλά αυτές τις ημέρες επειδή έδινα κάτι εξετάσεις δεν είχα χρόνο και έτρωγα έτοιμο φαγητό, πάντα μέσα στα όρια των υποθερμιδικών πόντων. δεν θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να είμαστε τσιτωμένοι όλη την ώρα και να τρώμε βραστη πατάτα έστω και τσιγαρισμένη και βραστό ρύζι. εγώ και τον γύρο θα φάω και το κομμάτι της πίτσας πάντα μέσα στα πλαίσια των πόντων. 
Όπως λέει και η Μαρία, οι άντρες έχουμε παραπάνω πόντους την ημέρα γιατί καίμμε περισσότερη ενέργεια :Ρ. πάντως επιμένω ότι και πάλι κανονικά έφαγα απλά θα μπορούσα να φάω πιο 'σωστούς' υδατάνθρακες. σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω, αλλά δεν θα συμφωνήσω για την ποσότητα των υδατανθράκων. ειδικά τις ημέρες που διαβάζουμε κα θέλυμε πολύ ενέργεια. Όταν δεν έχω πολλές ένοιες στο κεφάλι προτιμάω κι εγώ τα πρωτεινούχα γεύματα αλλά και πάλι η ενέργεια που δίνουν εοι υδατάνθρακες δεν την δίνουνε οι πρωτείνες. άσε που αμα τρως πολυ πρωτείνη πρέπει να πίνεις και πιο πολυ νερό για να βοηθήσεις τον οργανισμό να την αποβάλλει απο τα ούρα (αφου είναι αχρείαστη η παραπάνω, αλλο αν εμείς την τρώμε για να μας βοηθήσει στο αδυνάτισμα). όπως σου είπα και πρίν, τα πρωτεινούχα γεύματα σε βοηθάνε στην αρχή στο αδυνάτισμα αλλα αυτό δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις για πάντα. Το συκώτι θα καταστραφεί αν το κάνεις αυτο για χρόνια. 

Μαρία, Μαράκι, Μαριώ, σωστά αυτά που λές. αλλά ο λόγος που σου λένε να τρώς ΜΟΝΟ τρεις μερίδες ορατού λίπους δεν είναι γιατί αυτό ειναι το μόνο λίπος που πρέπει να φάς. Αν είναι δυνατόν. Ο οργανισμός χρειάζεται το λίπος για δομικούς λόγους, και μάλιστα τα καλα λιπάρα, τα μονο/πολύ ακόρεστα, και λιπάρα των ψαριών πχ τα ω. αυτά τα θέλει όχι για παραγωγή ενέργειας αλλά για δομικούς λόγους. Συγκεκριμένα το 20 -30 % των ημερήσιων θερμίδες πρέπει να είναι απο το καλό λίπος. 
Συνεπώς, ο λόγος που σου λένε να τρως μόνο 3π ελεύθερο λίπος ειναι γιατί απο την εμπειρία ξέρουνε οτι το υπόλοιπο 80% θα το φάς κρυμμένο στα έτοιμα φαγητά, δηλαδή τις μαγειρεμένες μερίδες, τις έτοιμες σαλάτες μερίδες, τα λιπαρά των ψαριών κοκ. 
Δηλαδή εγώ που λατρέυω την χωριάτικη σαλάτα σαν κύριο πιάτο μαζί με ψωμί και την βάλω σαν 9π, θα την βάλω κυρίως για τα λιπαρά που θα φάω απο αυτήν. Φυσικά θα προσθέσω και μια μερίδα λαχανικά η δύο αν έχει και ελιές μέσα. αλλά το περιθώριο των τρίων πόντων για ελεύθερα λιπαρά ακόμα το έχω. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα μαγειρεμένα φαγητά. 
Ο κυριότερος λόγος που μας λένε εως 3π είναι για να μην ρίχνουμε πολύ στην σαλάτα οταν αυτή είναι δεύτερο πιάτο( που είναι και ο ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟΣ τρόπος να τρωμε πολύ ελαιόλαδο στο δεύτερο πιάτο, πέρα απο το κύριο, ) και να μην τρώμε πολύ κρέμα γάλακτος και άλλα ελαιώδη που έχουνε λιπαρά, και που έχουνε σαν σκοπό να εμπλουτίσουνε την γεύση. 
Και πάλι μπορείς να φάς τηγανιτές πατάτες, μια μεσαία μερίδα με 6,5 π κανονικά τηγανισμένη με μπόλικο λάδι, αλλά ξέρεις οτι θα φάς μια μεσαία μερίδα και δεν θα χορτάσεις τόσο και το παραπάνω λάδι θα σου κοστίσει πόντους και θα φάς λιγότερο. και φυσικά δεν είναι σωστό να φας μόνο τους 3π σε ελεύθερο λίπος και σχεδόν καθόλου κρυμμένο. 
συνεπώς, όταν θα φας μια μερίδα φακές και ο οδηγος διατροφής λέει οτι έχει 6π είναι γιατί έχουνε συνυπολογίσει και το λίπος το κρυμμένο. μετά στην ντομάτα απο δίπλα σωστό είναι να ρίξεις ένα κγ λάδι και να φας και σωστό λίπος και να μην ξεπεράσεις τις ελεύθερες μερίδες. 

Και ακριβώς επειδή στην συντριπτικη πλειψοφηφία των ημερών έτσι τρώμε, δηλαδή με μια έτοιμη μαγειρεμένη μερίδα, γι αυτό και μας τονίζουνε τις μερίδες ελεύθερων λιπαρών. 
Αν όμως μαγειρεύετε με διάφορα υλικά πχ, φτιάχνετε μια πίτα ΣΑΦΩΣ και το λιπος που βάζετε μέσα δεν θα το υπολογίσετε απο αυτούς τους 3π! αν είναι δυνατόν! θα υπολογιστεί σαν πόντος μέσα στην μερίδα. 
έτσι υπάρχουνε ημέρες που εγώ προσωπικά τρωω πιο πολλές 'ελεύθερες' μερίδες λιπαρών για τον απλούστατο λόγο οτι δεν τρωω καθολου κρυμμένο απο έτοιμα φαγητά. όταν τρώς την βραστή πατάτα και το βραστό κοτόπουλο που δεν εχουνε σχεδον καθολου λιπαρα (μονο ελαχιστα φυτικά που ειναι και υγιεινά) δεν θα παραμείνεις μονο στους 3π τους 'ελεύθερους', όσον αφορά το λίπος, δεν είναι σωστό κι όλας. Εγώ προσωπικά ρίχνω και μια ΚΣ λάδι μαζί με αλάτι και το ευχαριστιέαι σαν μια μερίδα μαγειρεμένη. βέβαια στην σαλάτα έχω εκπαιδεύτει και παντα βαζω 1 με 2 π λίπους (με τις υπέροχες συνήθως σάλτσες που έδωσα και παραπάνω). 
έτσι μπορεί μια σπανακόπιτα μαρία να έχει 3ΚΣ λάδι αλλά την τρως μαζί με λαχανικά που είναι τίγκα στις φυτικές ίνες και αυτό ρίχνει το συνολικό αριθμό πόντων της τροφής  :Wink: . γι αυτό και η σπανακόπιτα έχει μόνο 6π. βέβαια προσθέτεις και την μερίδα λαχανικών εννοείται, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι τρως παραπάνω λίπος απο αυτό που πρέπει. αν είναι δυνατόν. 

το λίπος που ρίχνουμε στα φαγητά όταν μαγειρεύουμε δεν το υπολογίζουμε στις ελεύθερες μερίδες. εκεί θέλω να καταλήξω, σόρι αν έγινα κουραστικός. Κι αυτό ήτανε κάτι που το είχα συζητήσει με την υπέυθυνη όταν πήγαινα στις συναντήσεις. δεν γίνεται μεσα στην ημέρα να φας μόνο 3π λίπος! ειδικά αν μαγειρεύεις εσύ το φαί το κρυμμένο μέσα στο φαί ΔΕΝ θα το υπολογίσεις σαν ελεύθερο αλλά στην μερίδα. 
Αυτά!

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλημέρα μας και καλή εβδομάδα να έχουμε! 

Μάριε τι εξετάσεις δίνεις; καλή επιτυχία και καλό διάβασμα!
Μαρία τι κάνεις; πως είσαι; ξεκίνησε καλά η βδομάδα;
angek; δώστε το στίγμα σας!
αστεράκι φωτεινό; σε κατάπιε η δουλειά; γράψε μας το κατιτίς σου!
από p_k ακόμα περιμένουμε...
η αμαλία μας χάθηκε πάλι  :Smile: 
maria-nefeli κι εσύ; 

εγώ πέρασα ένα ωραίο σαββατοκύριακο! ο κόσμος άρχισε τα μπάνια στην θάλασσα έχουμε ωραίο καιρό και ευνοεί τις βόλτες και τους περιπάτους. 
Με την διατροφή πάω καλά, κρατιέμαι με επιτυχία αν και οι πειρασμοί ήταν πάρα πάρα πολλοί! 
Μία ανησυχία λόγω αλλαγής εποχής και γκαρτναρόμπας, αλλά θα το κανονίσουμε κι αυτό. Βρήκα κάποια όμορφα κομμάτια και το παλεύω με 2-3 κιλά ακόμα. 

Το ζύγισμα της Κυριακής έδειξε 95 (πολύ θετικό) ! οπότε ο γλάρος μου πέταξε πιο ανάλαφρα κατά 1.5 κιλό. 
συνεχίζουμε με όρεξη και αποφασιστικότητα! 

πάαααμεεεε τώωωρααα πουυυ γυρίιιιιζειιιιιι!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εδώ είμαι κι εγώ. Κάνω διάλειμμα για καφεδάκι! Χθες ξεστρώσαμε τα χαλιά με το σύζυγο και εγώ από σήμερα αρχίζω την γενική καθαριότητα του σπιτιού και το στρώσιμο του με τα καλοκαιρινά. Ίσως να θεωρηθώ και παλιομοδίτισσα, αλλά μου αρέσει το σπίτι μου να το έχω στολισμένο με κεντίδια και πλεκτά! Από μικρή έπιασα το βελονάκι και το κέντημα, γιατί το λάτρευα και τώρα απολαμβάνω τους κόπους μου, ντύνοντας τα έπιπλα με αυτά!
Ήμουν στην ταράτσα και κοπανούσα ένα υφαντό χαλί (από προίκα της μάνας μου και μετά σε μένα). Μου έπεσαν τα χέρια μιλάμε να το κοπανάω! Όσο σκέφτομαι το πιο μεγάλο υφαντό που είχα στο σαλόνι! Γι'αυτό θα επιστρατεύσω τον άντρα μου που είναι πιο χειροδύναμος! Καλά έκανα και έβαζα τις άλλες τις χρονιές το φλοκατάκι μου στο σαλόνι, τι το ήθελα το υφαντό; Ωραίο μεν, τεράστιο δε και το τίναγμα ανυπόφορο! 
Εγώ στο Σαββατοκύριακο γουρούνιασα κυριολεκτικά! Τρέχαμε με τον άντρα μου σε σούπερ μάρκετ και jumbo, μας πήρε μεσημέρι! Πότισα και τα λουλούδια και μετά το ρίξαμε στο πρόχειρο φαγητό. Το βράδυ πήγαμε επίσκεψη σε φίλους, άλλη σαβούρα κι εκεί! Χθες ξεστρώσαμε όπως προείπα και πάλι δεν μαγείραψα και παραγγείλαμε απ'έξω... Σήμερα ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά και με έδειξε 2 κιλά πάνω! Ψεύτικα κιλά είναι γιατί μόλις ξεπρηστώ και το εντερό μου δουλέψει κανονικά θα φανούν τα κιλά που είμαι. Τέλος πάντων... Μέχρι τέλος του μήνα οι παρουσίες μου εδώ θα είναι περιστασιακές, λόγω φασίνας στο σπίτι και λόγω γιορτών... Το Σάββατο γιορτάζει ο σύζυγος και φίλοι! Πρέπει να είναι το σπίτι όμορφο, χαρούμενο και καλοκαιρινό!  :Big Grin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!
Είδα φως και μπήκα! Χαθήκαμε είναι η αλήθεια και μου έλειψε πολύ το καθημερινό μας μπιρι μπίρι! Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!
Δεν θα τολμήσω να μιλήσω για την διατροφή μου διότι αντί να πηγαίνει καλύτερα μάλλον χειρότερα θα την χαρακτήριζα την πορεία μου τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες. Δεν θέλω να τα ρίξω όλα στο άγχος και την μικρή αλλαγή στη διάθεσή μου... Το σβκ μπορώ να πω ότι πέρασα πολύ καλά μιας και ήρθε ένα φιλικό μας ζευγάρι απο Αθήνα και το φιλοξενήσαμε! Βγήκαμε, γυρίσαμε τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες, φάγμαε, γελάσαμε περάσαμε πολύ πολύ όμορφα! Πήγαμε και την εκδρομούλα μας και ξαναφάγαμε, γελάσαμε περάσαμε καλά! Σήμερα δεν τόλμησα να ανέβω στη ζυγαριά γιατί νιώθω πως θα "σπάσει" με όλα αυτά που έχω φάει! Νομίζω πως χρειάζομαι ένα break απο το πρόγραμμα... Έλεγα να αφήσω λίγο τον εαυτό μου να βρεί τις ισορροπίες του και να αποκτήσει τη χαμένη του δύναμη! Νιώθω τόσο περίεργα αυτές τις μέρες που ούτε και γω μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί!!! Πάντως μπορώ να πώ ότι σήμερα είμαι λίγο καλύτερα και παρόλο που είναι Δευτέρα (μισώ τις Δευτέρες!) έχω κέφι! 

Χμμμμμ, σκέφτομαι και γω να ξεκινήσω μπανάκια απο την άλλη βδομάδα καιρού επιτρέποντος βεβαίως βεβαίως! Δεν με νοιάζει ούτε για το ότι δεν έχασα ότι ήθελα μέχρι τώρα ούτε τίποτα! Μόνο να πάω να κάτσω δίπλα στη θάλασσα να χαλαρώσω και να κάνω το μπανάκι μου! Για να δούμε γιατί ο καιρός παίζει μαζί μας τις τελευταίες βδομάδες!

Λοιπόν, χαίρομαι που όλοι είστε καλά!
Μαράκι κουράγιο με τις δουλειές! και μόνο που διάβασα τί έχεις να κάνεις κουράστηκα! Υπομονή!!!
Νεφελάκο, είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη για σένα!!! Σιγά σιγά θα αποχαιρετήσεις το 9 και ο γλάρος σου θα πετάει ακόμη πιο ανάλαφρος! Όλα καλά λοιπόν, καλά κατεβάσματα!

Φιλιά πολλά σε όλους σας!!!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Μια καλημέρη κι απο εμένα!

Νέα βδομάδα, καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια μας!

Πρωινό
6 ρυζογκοφρέτες, (με 0,5π η καθεμία, γευστικότατες, συνδυάζονται με τα πάντα, δεν έχουνε καθόλου λιπαρά, χορταίνουνε, να τις έχετε στην καθημερινή σας διατροφή!), 3π
1 μπανάνα, μια μερίδα φρούτου και 1π
1 πορτοκάλι, δεύτερη μερίδα φρούτου, 0π
1 γιαούρτι, 2π
σοκολάτα, 4π

έφτιαξα κι έναν καφέ μόνο με γλυκαντικά και χωρίς γάλα, οπότε δεν έβαλα καθόλου πόντους απο εκεί...


ακόμα περιμένω εν τω μεταξύ να φτιάξετε σκάιπ να τα πούμε ονλάιν και τίποτα δεν έχει έρθει! είστε πολύ κότες ! χαχαχαχαχα

περιμένω απο στιγμή σε στιγμή και το νέο πρόγραμμα να μου έρθει πιστεύω αύριο η τετάρτη θα έχει έρθει!

----------


## asteraki_ed

> _Originally posted by Μάριος_
> 
> 
> 
> είστε πολύ κότες ! χαχαχαχαχα


??????:shocked2:

----------


## p_k

Μήπως είμαι κι εγώ κότα και δεν το κατάλαβα;
Τι θέλει να πει το ποιητή; :shocked2:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Να τον! Μετά απο τόσον καιρό και μόνο 2 αράδες???!
Πώς πάμε????

Λοιπόν, ξεκινάω να καταγράφω τί τρώω.
2 μουστοκούλουρα μέχρι τώρα. όχι πολύ μεγάλα. Περίπου 230 θερμ και δεν ξέρω πόντους. Να δω τα κιτάπια μου!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Μήπως είμαι κι εγώ κότα και δεν το κατάλαβα;
> Τι θέλει να πει το ποιητή; :shocked2:



οχι εσύ είσαι κόκορας. έλα πλάκα κάνω ξεκολλήστε χεχε

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε κα κα κα κα κα... Από μια κότα στρουμπουλή μια νόστιμη πουλάδα!!! Λοιπόν πέρα απ'το αστειάκι, οι ώρες μας δεν συμβαδίζουν για να "συναντηθούμε" όλοι κι όλες στο σκυπε λόγω υποχρεώσεων. Κάποια στιγμή θα το οργανώσουμε... αλλά και συ βρε πουλάκι μου τσίχλα το'χεις κάνει! Όταν μπορέσουμε θα το σημειώσουμε! :spin:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας όμορφα μου αγοροκοριτσόπουλα!!!! Τί κάνετε???
Σήμερα είναι μια όμορφη μέρα (αν δεν βρέξει πάλι...!) και η διάθεση είναι στα πάνω της! 

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ χθες έβαλα φρένο στον εαυτό μου και τη λαιμαργία μου! Ήταν μια απολύτως ισορροπημένη διατροφικά ημέρα χωρίς προβλήματα και υπερκαταναλώσεις! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που έβαλα λίγο μυαλό! Καιρός ήταν!

Να πω την αλήθεια, χθες πήρα τηλ τον προφέσσορ και του είπα ότι κουράστηκα και θέλω λίγο χρόνο να επαναπροσδιορίσω τους στόχους μου αλλά και να "δουλέψω" με τον εαυτό μου ως προς το κομμάτι του σωστού τρόπου προσέγγισης μιας διατροφής. Με λίγα λόγια νιώθω ότι ο οργανισμός μου απαιτεί ένα διάστημα αποχής απο το συγκεκριμένο διατροφολόγιο το οποίο υπαγόρευε κάθε είδους γεύμα.. Με δεσμεύει αυτό και με ακινητοποιεί. Έτσι λοιπόν οφείλω να με σεβαστώ και να δώσω στον εαυτό μου τον χρόνο που χρειάζεται για να βρει τον δρόμο του. Σε αυτό το διάστημα βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι θα ξεκινήσουν οι υπερκαταναλώσεις και οι "ζαβολιές", απλώς μεσα στα πλαίσια των θερμίδων που μου αντιστοιχούν θα μπορώ να φτιάχνω μόνη μου το διατροφολόγιό μου και δεν θα αγχώνομαι που ενώ το πρόγραμμα τη μια μέρα έχει αρακά και την άλλη μπριζόλα εγω έφαγα μπιφτέκι και φασολάκια ας πούμε. 

Έχω ανάγκη να νιώσω λίγο χαλαρή. Γενικώς πιέζομαι με τις τόσες υποχρεώσεις που έχω οπότε είναι δύσκολο να έχω και το πρόβλημα της καθημερινής υποταγής σε ένα συγκεκριμένο διατροφικό μοτίβο. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να δείξω εγκράτεια και πειθαρχία ώστε όταν θα είμαι έτοιμη να πάω ξανά στον προφέσσορ να έχει ήδη επιτευχθεί ο στόχος του 6...

Αυτά λοιπόν απο μένα... 
Σήμερα μετά τη δουλειά έχω καφεδάκι με μια φίλη και μετά σπίτι δουλίτσες!!!
Αχ, πόσο ανανεωμένη νιώθω και ελεύθερη!!! 

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά σε όλους!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maria-nefeli

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα!

Ελπιζω να εισαστε ολοι καλα στην υγεία σας και η διατροφή σας να πηγαινει τελεια.

Nefeli- γραφω εξετασεις για το πανεπιστημιο (τωρα στα 30+ το θυμηθηκα και εγω :lol :Smile:  και οντως η συμβουλη σου λειτουργησε πολυ καλα για 4 μερες που την ακολουθησα. 

Εγω δεν μπορω να πω οτι καταφερα και πολλα με την διατροφή μου αυτες τις μερες. Λογω εξετάσεων εχω αφήσει πισω καποια πραγματα αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν θελω να επιβαρυνω τον εαυτο μου με παραπανισια λογω τσιμπολογήματος. Μεχρι στιγμής παντως τα ίδια κιλα ειμαι. 
Για σήμερα εχω: πρωινο=> γαλα με κορν φλεικς
μεσημεριανο=> φακες με 1 φετα ψωμί
βραδυ=> γαλα με κορν φλεικς / 1 τοστ


Φιλια σε όλους και καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ πολύ καλημέρα μας! τι ωραία που είναι όταν έχει κίνηση και πράγματα να διαβάσεις! νέα από τον καθένα, τόσο από την καθημερινότητα όσο κι από την προσπάθεια του! μπράβο μας και πάλι μπράβο μας! 

Μαράκι το τίναγμα των χαλιών κάνει γράμμωση στα μπράτσα! φαντάσου πόσες θερμίδες έκαψες κι απο εκεί. Φαντάζομαι ότι κάνεις και τις δουλειές προσεχτικά και απο γωνιάς! οπότε κι αυτός ο ιδρώτας είναι ωφέλιμος. Αν ξεφεύγουμε και λίγο είναι στην φύση μας, το θέμα είναι να μην αφεθούμε αναιρώντας όλη την προσπάθεια! κράτα γερά και άπλωσε τα αραχνούφαντα σου !  :Smile:  

αστεράκι μου αγχωμένο και μελαγχολικό ελπίζω η διάθεση που έχεις τώρα να υπερνικήσει αυτήν των προηγούμενων ημερών. Συνήθως η αλλαγή του καιρού προκαλεί αυτήν την μελαγχολία. Από τα τελευταία ποστς βλέπω απολαμβάνεις το διατροφικό σου διάλειμμα το οποίο συνέβαλε στην ανεβαστική διάθεση. Χαίρομαι που άκουσες το θέλω σου, αλλά παράλληλα φροντίζεις και για την ισορροπία της διατροφής σου. Αν ασχοληθείς λίγο με τους πόντους τώρα που χαλάρωσες ( αν δεν σε αγχώνουν) μπορείς να το κρατήσεις πολύ καλά, χωρίς να σε δεσμεύει το πρόγραμμα. Θα ξέρεις που να σταματήσεις. 

maria-nefeli συγχαρητήρια για την απόφαση σου! Συνέχισε γερά και μείνε συγκεντρωμένη στον στόχο σου. Κάθε μέρα είναι όμορφη για ένα καινούργιο ξεκίνημα και για ένα στόχο. Αύξησε τις μερίδες φρούτων και λαχανικών και φρόντισε να έχεις καλούς υδατάνθρακες ( κριτσινάκια ολικής, πολύσπορα ψωμάκια, φρυγανιές). Επίσης ο φρέσκος χυμός λειτουργεί ευεργετικά. Αν έχεις αποχυμωτή, κάνε άφοβα συνδυασμούς φρούτων και λαχανικών. Καλή επιτυχία!

Μάριε πάμε δυνατά! η αποφασιστικότητα σου με εμπνέει! αυτές τις ρυζογκοφρέτες που πήρα εγώ τις βρήκα πολύ άνοστες! μου είπαν όμως ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες που είναι αρκετά γευστικές. ποιές παίρνεις εσύ; έχουν γεύση;

p_k είσαι καλά; πως πάμε; μάλλον δεν έχεις χρόνο.

Όσο αφορά την δική μου προσπάθεια το σαββατοκύριακο που πέρασε έκανα 1-2 ατασθαλίες αλλά συγκρατήθηκα. Χθες πήγα καταστήματα να δω τι παίζει από ρούχα... το αποτέλεσμα ήταν πλήρης απογοήτευση. Αυτό μου υπογράμμισε ακόμα πιο έντονα τον μακρύ δρόμο που έχω ακόμα μπροστά μου. Δεν με έριξε αλλά ένας κρυος ιδρώτας με έλουσε εκείνη την στιγμή. Αποφάσισα να πάρω κάποια κομμάτια που δεν μου πολυαρέσουν για αρχή και μετά βλέπουμε... κατέληξα σε κλασσικές επιλογές μαύρου, ελαστικού jean και λίγο παιχνιδιάρικων φουστών.

----------


## angek

Kαλησπέρα σε ολη την παρέα μετα από απουσία εφτά 
ημερών. Έχω ψιλοπρόβλημα με το p.c μου και πρέπει
να χρησιμοποιώ άλλο για όλες μου τις ιντερνετικές
επικοινωνίες. Σας έχουν αλλάξει και εσάς τον κωδικό 
στο φόρουμ ή όχι; εμένα μου ΄κότσαραν' ένα απίστευτο
με πολλά γράμματα κεφαλαία, μικρά, αριθμούς, και δεν
απομνημονεύεται με τίποτα. Μου κόβει την όρεξη να μπω
και να συνομιλήσω!!!Χ πέρα από αυτό έχω και εγώ διάβασμα
και εξεταστική (τώρα στα γεράματα), τη δουλειά που μου
τρώει πολλές ώρες την ημέρα, τις οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις
και τρέχω και δεν φτάνω.
Η διατροφική μου συμπεριφορά είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια
του συστήματος των πόντων, μιά δυό φορές που ξέφυγα
επανήλθα στον 'ισιο δρόμο' αλλά έχω γενικά λίγο χαλαρώσει
μάλλον βρίσκομαι και εγώ σε φάση 'διαλλείματος' μέχρι
να το πάρω απόφαση και να συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια.
Το καλό είναι ότι αυτή τη βδομάδα ούτε πήρα αλλά και
βέβαια ούτε έχασα βάρος. Είμαι κολλημένη στα 82,5αλλά
που θα μου πάει...θα του δείξω εγώ...
Καλό βράδυ σε όλου με πολλούς αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς.

----------


## p_k

Μετά από πολυήμερη απουσία, επιστρέφω.
Από την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη βρίσκομαι σε πρόγραμμα, ξεκινώντας από τα 95 κιλά. Στόχος όπως είναι γνωστό τα 79 κιλά. Η διάθεση καλή, καμία ατασθαλία προς το παρόν, αποφασιστικότητα και θετική σκέψη.
Θα ζυγιστώ την Πέμπτη και θα δούμε τι κάναμε...
Κλείνω ποιητικά, με το υπέροχο ποίημα του Σεφέρη "ΚΡΑΤΗΣΑ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ".
Μ' αρέσει πολύ και ταιριάζει με τη διάθεσή μου αυτές τις μέρες.
Καληνύχτα σε όλες και όλους.
Όλα να μας πάνε καλά!

Στίχοι: Γιώργος Σεφέρης
Μουσική: Μίκης Θεοδωράκης
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Αντώνης Καλογιάννης


Τ' ανθισμένο πέλαγο και τα βουνά στη χάση του φεγγαριού
η μεγάλη πέτρα κοντά στις αραποσυκιές και τ' ασφοδίλια
το σταμνί που δεν ήθελε να στερέψει στο τέλος της μέρας
και το κλειστό κρεβάτι κοντά στα κυπαρίσσια και τα μαλλιά σου
χρυσά τ' άστρα του Κύκνου κι εκείνο τ' άστρο ο Αλδεβαράν

Κράτησα τη ζωή μου
κράτησα τη ζωή μου ταξιδεύοντας
ανάμεσα σε κίτρινα δέντρα κατά το πλάγιασμα της βροχής
σε σιωπηλές πλαγιές φορτωμένες με τα φύλλα της οξιάς
καμιά φωτιά στη κορυφή του βραδιάζει

Κράτησα τη ζωή μου στ' αριστερό σου χέρι μια γραμμή
μια χαρακιά στο γόνατό σου
τάχα να υπάρχουν στην άμμο του περασμένου καλοκαιριού
τάχα να μένουν εκεί που φύσεξε ο βοριάς καθώς ακούω
γύρω στη παγωμένη λίμνη την ξένη φωνή

Τα πρόσωπα που βλέπω δε ρωτούν μήτε η γυναίκα
περπατώντας σκυφτή βυζαίνοντας το παιδί της

Ανεβαίνω τα βουνά μελανιασμένες λαγκαδιές
ο χιονισμένος κάμπος, ως πέρα ο χιονισμένος κάμπος τίποτε δε ρωτούν
μήτε ο καιρός κλειστός σε βουβά ερμοκλήσια
μήτε τα χέρια που απλώνουνται για να γυρέψουν, κι οι δρόμοι

Κράτησα τη ζωή μου ψιθυριστά μέσα στην απέραντη σιωπή
δεν ξέρω πια να μιλήσω μήτε να συλλογιστώ
ψίθυροι σαν την ανάσα του κυπαρισσιού τη νύχτα εκείνη
σαν την ανθρώπινη φωνή της νυχτερινής θάλασσας στα χαλίκια σαν
την ανάμνηση της φωνή σου λέγοντας "ευτυχία"

Κλείνω τα μάτια γυρεύοντας το μυστικό συναπάντημα των νερών
κάτω απ' τον πάγο το χαμογέλιο της θάλασσας τα κλειστά πηγάδια
ψηλαφώντας με τις δικές μου φλέβες τις φλέβες εκείνες που μου ξεφεύγουν
εκεί που τελειώνουν τα νερολούλουδα κι αυτός ο άνθρωπος
που βηματίζει τυφλός πάνω στο χιόνι της σιωπής

Κράτησα τη ζωή μου, μαζί του, γυρεύοντας το νερό που σ' αγγίζει
στάλες βαριές πάνω στα πράσινα φύλλα, στο πρόσωπό σου
μέσα στον άδειο κήπο, στάλες στην ακίνητη δεξαμενή
βρίσκοντας ένα κύκνο νεκρό μέσα στα κάτασπρα φτερά του
δέντρα ζωντανά και τα μάτια σου προσηλωμένα

Ο δρόμος αυτός δεν τελειώνει δεν έχει αλλαγή, όσο γυρεύεις
να θυμηθείς τα παιδικά σου χρόνια, εκείνους που έφυγαν εκείνους
που χάθηκαν μέσα στον ύπνο τους σε πελαγίσιους τάφους
όσο ζητάς τα σώματα που αγάπησες να σκύψουν
κάτω από τα σκληρά κλωνάρια των πλατάνων εκεί
που στάθηκε μια αχτίδα του ήλιου γυμνωμένη
και σκίρτησε ένας σκύλος και φτεροκόπησε η καρδιά σου
ο δρόμος δεν έχει αλλαγή, κράτησα τη ζωή μου

Το χιόνι
και το νερό παγωμένο στα πατήματα των αλόγων.


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YxzApTeJWc*

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Μια γλυκιά καλησπέρα απο εδώ!

λοιπόν για βραδυνό έφαγα
2 αυγά, 4π
50 γρμ άσπρο ψωμί, 2π
σαλάτα μαρούλι, 0π
σάλτσα γιαούρτι με αρωματικά, 1,5π


κι ένα φρούτο πιο μετά

Εν τω μεταξύ p_k μου ήρθε το νέο πρόγραμμα ProPoints. Όλο το μεσημέρι δεν έκανα κάτι άλλο, το ξέσκισα!
Βασικά έχει τρομερές αλλάγες μέσα, δεν ξέρω απο που να ξεκινήσω και απο που να πιαστώ για να σας το περιγράψω. Και τα βιβλιαράκια όλα υπέροχα, μια εξέλιξη του Flexipoints είναι βασικά, αλλά με τεράστιες διαφορές!

Καταρχάς η καρτέλα που υπολογίζεις τους πόντους την μπλέ πράσινη που είχε το παλιό πρόγραμμα, έχει αντικατασταθεί απο ένα σύμπλεγμα 3 ομοκεντρων κύκλων κι ένος βέλους που με βαση πρωτεινες, υδατάνθρακες, λίπος και ίνες υπολογίζεις τους πρωπόντους κάθε τροφής ξεχωριστά. Αυτό ήτανε το πιο φανταστικό και θεωρώ η μεγαλύτερη αλλαγή με βάση το παλιό. Επίσης μέσα στο πακετάκι έχει το propoints calculator. Εκει πατώντας το βάρος ύψος φύλο αν θες απώλεια η συντήρηση κοκ σου βγάζει τους πρωπόντους της ημέρας. ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΊΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΊΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ (δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει κλίμακα με βάρος ιδεώδες και πόντους κοκ, καθε φορά αλλάζεις το βάρος αν χάνεις και σου δίνει πόσους πρωπόντους μπορείς να τρώς κοκ, μόνο του υπολογίζει δηλαδή, και δεν έχουνε όριο πόσο μπορείς να αποθηκεύσεις την ημέρα απο ότι είδα, αλλά προφανώς επειδή χωρίσανε το σύνολο των πόντων και σε εβδομαδιαίους μάλλον δεν θα έχεις περιθώριο να αποθηκεύσεις αλλά αυτό θα το ξανακοιτάξω). Μπορείς και μόνο με αυτό να οργανώσεις τους πόντους σου αφαιρώντας τους πρωπόντους των τροφών που τρώς κοκ. Είναι φανταστικό. Μικρό και ευέλικτο!
ΤΟ βιβλιαράκι των 12 εβδομάδων κι αυτό ανανεωμένο και με βάση τις αλλαγές στους πρώποντους (αν και τα κουτακια με τα φρουτα και λαχανικα, το ασβεστιο και το νερό είναι ακόμα εκεί απο κάτω :Ρ), αν και δεν ξέρω αν το εξελίξανε καλύτερα απο το παλιό. Επειδή ένας πρωπόντος είναι περίπου τα 5/8 του παλιού κλασσικού πόντου αυξήθηκε το σύνολο των συνολικών πρωπόντων, δηλαδή διαβάζοντας είδα το ελάχιστο όριο είναι 29 πρωπόντοι! επίσης υπάρχουνε και οι εβδομαδιαίοι πόντοι που είναι στάνταρ για όλους 49 πρωπόντοι. και οι ημερήσιοι και οι εβδομαδιαίοι πρωπόντοι δεν περνάνε στην επόμενη μέρα η εβδομάδα ανστίχοιχα, αν μείνουνε αχρησιμοποιητοί. 

το pedometer επίσης είναι γαμάτο, εξέλιξη της κίτρινης καρτέλας που υπολογίζει τους πόντους της άσκησης, υπολογίζει τους πόντους με βάση την καθημερινή δραστηριότητα σου αν κάνεις και άσκηση μαζί υπολογίζεις με βάση τα σωματομετρικά σου χαρακτηριστικά του πρωπόντους που κερδίζεις απο την άσκηση κοκ. το έχεις πάνω σου όλη μέρα και αυτό μετράει ακόμα και τα βήματα που κάνεις κοκ. Μιλάμε τρομερές αλλαγές έτσι;

μετά υπάρχουνε και τα υπόλοιπα βιβλιαράκια, ο σύντροφος διατροφής για όλο το 24ωρο (αν και αυτό εστιάζει κυρίως σητν αγγλική κουζίνα και στα εκει μαγειρεμένα φαγητά, αλλά οκ, εγώ προσωπικά έχω ένα βιβλίο με βάση την περιεκτικότητα κάθε μαγειρεμένης μερίδας σε πρωτείνη, υδατάνθρακα, λίπος, ίνες κοκ οπότε πανεύκολα βρίσκοντ;ι οι πρωπόντοι για κάθε μερίδα με το κομπιουτεράκι η τους κύκλους). 
Έχει μέσα και το εξελιγμένο μιας εβδομάδας τράκ (αυτό που έκανα απλόουντ πριν λίγο καιρό του παλιού προγράμματος, ε πράσινο είναι και πάλι αλλά εξελιγμένο με βάση το νέο σύστημα). 

τι άλλο έχει τόσα πολλά μέσα.
α ναι και το βιβλιαράκι με τοςυ πόντους των πιο συνηθισμένων τροφών, τον κατάλογο τροφών, κι αυτό φοβερό. 

έχει μέσα μπόλικα πραγματάκια αλλά θέλει πολύ μελέτη και πρέπει απο την αρχή να το ξεκινήσεις, να ξεχάσεις τους παλιούς πόντους. 
θα τελειώσω με το παλιό πρόγραμμα αυτό τον μήνα και θα δώ απο τον επόμενο μήνα αν θα το ξεκινήσω. προς το παρόν το μελετάω ενταντικά!


αυτά, ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα, καλό κουράγιο σε όλους και όλες σας με την διατροφή! και άσκηση, αλλιώς δεν γίνεται τπτ!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας! τι κάνετε; ελπίζω να μην έχετε την ένταση και το άγχος που έχει η δική μου καθημερινότητα αυτό τον καιρό. Φυσικά θα το παλέψουμε αφού δεν έχουμε κι άλλη επιλογή. Όπως και να έχει όλοι μας περιμένουμε αυτή την πιο ξέγνοιαστη μέρα που θα μας βρει ξαπλωμένους στις δικές μας ξέρες μες στις γαληνεμένες θάλασσες. 

angek κράτα λίγο ακόμα... καλή επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις όλων σας!
p_k πολύ δυνατό ποίημα που έστω κι ένας απ'τους στίχους του κρατάει ένα μέρος της ζωής του καθενός...
Μάριε πολύ ενθουσιασμένο σε διαβάζω. Χαίρομαι με την χαρά σου για το καινούργιο και αλλαγμένο πρωπρόγραμμα  :Smile:  καλή μελέτη και φρόντισε να μας κρατάς ενήμερους αν θες  :Smile: 

αστεράκι;
maria-nefeli;
amalia;
μαρία;
τι κάνετε; που είστε ; πως περνάτε;

εγώ με την διατροφή τα πάω καλά δεδομένου ότι χθες ήμουν καλεσμένη σε τραπέζι και δεν ξέφυγα πολύ, ενώ προγραμματίζω και πολλή ώρα για περπάτημα τις επόμενες μέρες. Ανάμεσα στα προιόντα που καταναλώνω προστέθηκε το ζελέ. Ποτέ δεν το συμπάθησα ως γλυκό ούτε το πεθύμησα. Το είδα στα ράφια του μαρκετ και είπα να δοκιμάσω μπας και προσθέσει λίγη γλύκα στην καθημερινότητα. Θερμίδες 9 ανά 100γρ έτοιμου προιόντος άρα δεν τρέχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Σκέφτηκα κιόλας... και 1 κιλό να φάω έχει μόλις 90 θερμίδες (χαρακτηριστική σκέψη λαίμαργου ανθρώπου). Προς το παρόν είμαι πάρα πολύ ικανοποιημένη. 1 φακελάκι διαλύεται σε 3 ποτήρια νερό και δίνει περίπου 4 ικανοποιητικές μερίδες (μπωλάκια). Η επόμενη σκέψη ήταν ότι θα καταναλώνω και νερό με έμμεσο τρόπο. Αν και δεν συγκρίνεται με την σοκολάτα (αδυναμία μου) είναι ένα δροσιστικό γλυκό γι αυτές τις μέρες και μετά δεν νιώθεις και τύψεις ή ενοχές επειδή το έφαγες.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> καλησπέρα σας! τι κάνετε; ελπίζω να μην έχετε την ένταση και το άγχος που έχει η δική μου καθημερινότητα αυτό τον καιρό. Φυσικά θα το παλέψουμε αφού δεν έχουμε κι άλλη επιλογή. Όπως και να έχει όλοι μας περιμένουμε αυτή την πιο ξέγνοιαστη μέρα που θα μας βρει ξαπλωμένους στις δικές μας ξέρες μες στις γαληνεμένες θάλασσες. 
> 
> angek κράτα λίγο ακόμα... καλή επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις όλων σας!
> p_k πολύ δυνατό ποίημα που έστω κι ένας απ'τους στίχους του κρατάει ένα μέρος της ζωής του καθενός...
> Μάριε πολύ ενθουσιασμένο σε διαβάζω. Χαίρομαι με την χαρά σου για το καινούργιο και αλλαγμένο πρωπρόγραμμα  καλή μελέτη και φρόντισε να μας κρατάς ενήμερους αν θες 
> 
> αστεράκι;
> maria-nefeli;
> ...


Καλησπέρα απο εμένα!

νεφέλη ωραία ιδέα το ζελεδάκι. εγω βασικα προτιμώ το φρουί ζελέ με γεύσεις, που έχει κάτι παραπάνω σε θερμίδες/πόντους αλλά είναι πιο εύγεστο. το φτιάχνω μαζί με φράουλα και μπανάνα και είναι πεντανόστιμο και χορταστικό. βασικά πρόσεχε μην σου ανέβει η χοληστερόλη σου με αυτό. Παλιά κι εγώ έτρωγα πολύ και η χοληστερολή μου ανέβηκε στα ύψη, κι όταν ρώτησα τον γιατρό μου είπε οτι μάλλον αυτο θα φταίει!

το πρόγραμμα το νέο ακόμα το μελετάω. ειναι φανταστικό, πιο ευέλικτο απο το παλιό. όλα τα φρούτα τώρα με σταθερή εξαίρεση το αβοκάντο έχουνε μηδέν πόντους! επίσης το βλέπω να είναιι πιο χορταστικό απο το παλιό. δεν ξέρω, όταν θα το ξεκινήσω, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πώ. προς το παρόν κάνω το κλασσικό flexipoints. 
Πάντως ένα βιβλίο με συνταγές πρωινού, μεσημεριανού, βραδυνού, σνάκ, γλυκών κοκ έχιε κάτι υπέροχες συνταγές μέσα... σκοπεύω με βάση τον παλιό τρόπο μέτρησης πόντων να τις φτιάξω και να τις απολαύσω! χόρτασα με το μάτι λέμε! χαχαχα

προς το παρόν θα σας δώσω ακόμα μια συνταγή με γλυκό απο πατάτα ξεχάστηκα τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν έδωσα συνταγή όπως υποσχέθηκα  :Frown:  . αργότερα όμως γιατί τώρα έχω δουλειά! τα λέμε!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα στην παρέα! Δεν σας έχω ξεχάσει, αλλά αυτή η εβδομάδα ήταν δύσκολη για μένα από πλευράς γενικής καθαριότητας! Σχεδόν επί 2 γεμάτες μέρες (απ'το πρωί μέχρι το απόγευμα) δεν στεκόμουν πουθενά! Τράβηξα όλα τα έπιπλα για να καθαρίσω και εκεί που δεν περνούσε η σκούπα... το τι κρυμμένη σκόνη βρήκα δεν περιγράφεται! Μετά να τινάξω το σαλόνι... μου έπεσαν τα χέρια! Ειλικρινά η ηλεκτρική σκούπα δεν είναι και τόσο θαυματουργή αν δεν πάρεις τον κόπανο! :smug: Το δεξί χέρι δεν το όριζα.. (γιατί δεν ήταν μόνο το σκούπισμα και το σφουγγάρισμα, είχα να καθαρίσω και τα τζάμια και κάθε επιφάνεια που εκεί έπρεπε να μπει βουρτσάκι για να φύγει η σκόνη)! Την άλλη μέρα είχα σιδέρωμα σε όλα τα κεντίδια μου και στις κουρτίνες μου... Την τρίτη μέρα πια ήμουν λες και με είχε βρει εγκεφαλικό! Η μισή πλευρά (η δεξιά) χέρι-πόδι πονούσαν απίστευτα και κατάφερα να τελειώσω καταπίνοντας παυσίπονο! Αυτή την στιγμή που σας γράφω πονάει η μέση μου. Παυσίπονο δεν πήρα ακόμη γιατί θέλω να πιω δυο γουλίτσες καφέ και να πάω να μαγειρέψω... Συν του ότι θα προετοιμάσω κιμά και μακαρόνια το απόγευμα για να φτιάξω παστίτσιο για αύριο και αύριο θα βάλω επιπλέον άλλα δυο φαγητά μιας και γιορτάζει ο σύζυγος! "Τόση κούραση για την γιορτή μου;" με ρώτησε! Αλλά δεν ήταν θέμα γιορτής... γιατί απλά είναι εποχή που τα χειμωνιάτικα πρέπει να αποθηκεύονται! Τώρα μου έχει μείνει να φτιάξω την ντουλάπα με τα ρούχα μας και να βγάλω τα καλοκαιρινά μας! Από δίαιτα... αφήστε τα! Με τόση κούραση δεν είχα καν την διάθεση να κάνω τα ξεχωριστά μου! Γουρούνιασα κανονικά! 
Στο μεταξύ όποτε ξαπλώνω το απόγευμα μελετάω το πιο πρόσφατο βιβλίο που απέκτησα και είναι με τις ανταλλαγές (πριν βγουν οι πόντοι) και σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να αρχίσω αυτό το πρόγραμμα... Quick Success λέγεται! Έχει προγράμματα 8 εβδομάδων... και σε βάζει σταδιακά στην φάση των ανταλλαγών, που αν τις μάθω καλά θα τρώω τα πάντα! Το βιβλίο στο amazon το έχουν ψηφίσει ως το πιο καλύτερο πρόγραμμα διατροφής απ'την εποχή που άρχισαν τα ww. Αυτά κορίτσια κι αγόρια! Τα λέμε! :love:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας! 

Μάριε γιατί ανεβάζει την χοληστερόλη; τρώω 1 1/2 μπωλάκι την μέρα. Υπάρχει καμιά άλλη πρόταση για κάτι αντίστοιχο;

Μαρία ζηλεύω το μοσχομυριστό και πεντακάθαρο σου σπίτι (ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσα να έχω ένα τέτοιο). τώρα με τέχνη και μαεστρία θα αρχίσεις να το στολίζεις και ισως να ανθισαν και τα γλαστράκια σου αν έχεις που θα δώσουν άλλη νότα χαράς στον χώρο. Θα έλεγα αν δεν προλαβαίνεις να ετοιμάζεις ξεχωριστό φαγητό για σένα να μην πιέζεσαι, απλά να ελέγχεις την ποσότητα και τους συνδυασμούς. Στο κάτω κάτω γιορτή ήταν, δεν θα καθόσουν να βλέπεις. 

τις καλημέρες μου για την ώρα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Νεφέλη μου... αύριο είναι η γιορτή! Των Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου & Ελένης! Εντάξει δεν περιμένω ΤΟΝ κόσμο... Ένα φιλικό ζευγάρι (κι αν θα έρθει γιατί έχουν κι αυτοί κοντινούς τους εορταζόμενους) και τον αδερφό μου με την γυναίκα του! Το σπίτι είναι έτοιμο, καθαρό και τακτοποιημένο! Το μόνο που απέμεινε είναι να πλύνουμε πατάκια και χαλιά, να στείλω στο καθαριστήριο 2 κουβέρτες που είναι βαριές για να τις πλύνω στο χέρι ή να τις βάλω στο πλυντήριο, να στείλω και στον τεχνικό μας την τηλεόραση (που έχουμε στο υπνοδωμάτιο μας) που κάηκε το βράδυ και δεν έχω εικόνα παρά μόνο ήχο! :sniff: Έχω και λουλούδια στο μπαλκόνι, στενοχωριέμαι μόνο που δεν άνθισαν φέτος γρήγορα τα λατρεμένα μου κρινάκια που πάντα έκοβα στη γιορτή αυτή και κοσμούσαν όμορφα το τραπεζάκι στο σαλόνι μου! Η άνοιξη φέτος όλο λέει να έρθει κι όλο δεν έρχεται... Χθες εδώ είχαμε κρύο και βροχή! Ότι είχα βάλει κοντομάνικο μπλουζάκι, ξαναφόρεσα την χειμωνιάτικη μπλούζα μου! Τέλος πάντων! Όσον αφορά τις γουρουνιές μου... ότι έγινε έγινε... Οκ! Συνειδητά όλο αυτό με το φαγητό! Δεν θα σκάσω κιόλας! Να περάσει η γιορτή και ξανά στο πρόγραμμα μου! :smilegrin:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

καλησπέρα απο μένα!
σήμερα έφαγα έναν γύρο δεν κρατήθηκα πείναγα και πολύ, αλλά θα το σώσω γιατί θα κόψω αύριο πόντους. θα παώ και στο τζίμ και θα κάψω μπόλικους οπότε νο πρόμπλεμ. 

τι κάνουνε τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά εδώ μέσα; πως τα περνάτε;

εγώ μελετάω ακόμα τους πρωπόντους, και σκέφτομαι το βιβλιαράκι με τις βασικές τροφές και τους πρωπόντους τους να το μεταφράσω στα ελληνικά. σε πρώτη φάση αν είναι να ξεκινήσω το νέο πρόγραμμα στις αρχές του άλλου μήνα!

υποσχέθηκα και μια συνταγή με γλυκό απο πατάτα, θα την αναρτήσω κάποια στιγμή. δυστυχώς όλο τρέχω διαβάζω κι όλας και δεν προλαβαίνω να κάνω πολλά στο πισί.

άντε καλό παρασκευόβραδο σε όλους!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά στους εορταζόμενους κι εγώ να χαίρομαι τον σύζυγο και την μάνα μου! Βέβαια η μάνα μου είναι στο χωριό κι έτσι απλά θα τις ευχηθούμε διά τηλεφώνου! 

Μάριε το έχουμε ρίξει στην μελέτη και οι 2! Εσύ προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις πως δουλεύουν οι προπόντοι και εγώ να προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως δουλεύει το πρόγραμμα με τις ανταλλαγές. Βέβαια αυτό που θα με βολέψει πολύ είναι να κάτσω και να το μεταφράσω έτσι να έχω μια τυπωμένη στα ελληνικά έκδοση των οδηγιών του προγράμματος Quick Success παρά να κάνω το βιβλίο πατσαβούρι ψάχνοντας την κάθε λεπτομέρεια... Βλέπεις το βιβλίο ανά κατηγορία εκτός των ουσιωδών οδηγιών έχει και συνταγές... Παρατήρησα πως είναι ένα ευέλικτο πρόγραμμα που σου επιτρέπει να τρως τα πάντα αρκεί να ξέρεις το κόστος του τι είναι αυτό που τρως... Δηλαδή θες να φας ένα μπισκότο, θα πρέπει κατ'αρχήν να ξέρεις τα διατροφικά στοιχεία που οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να αναγράφονται στην συσκευασία του και έπειτα να υπολογίσεις πόσες ανταλλαγές ψωμιού και λιπών θα σου κοστίσει αυτό το μπισκοτάκι! Θες να φας φυστίκια; Τα υπολογίζεις για ψωμί και λίπος μαζί! Βέβαια στο να τρως τα πάντα το πρόγραμμα σε βάζει σταδιακά... Μ'αρέσει και λέω να το αρχίσω από Δευτέρα, αυτό σημαίνει ότι από αύριο τουλάχιστον θα πρέπει να έχω τα πρώτα κεφάλαια μεταφρασμένα για να ξέρω που βαδίζω! :smilegrin: :thumbup:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

Πολύ ευχάριστη έκπληξη σήμερα, καθώς η ζυγαριά έδειξε 94,3 κιλά. Την Πέμπτη που μας πέρασε ήμουν 95,1. Έχασα δηλαδή 800 γραμμάρια.
Επειδή όμως το Σάββατο με βολεύει καλύτερα ως ημέρα ζυγίσματος, ξεκινώ από σήμερα, γεμάτος αισιοδοξία!

Σήμερα έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

τοστ με γκούντα
1 φλ. γάλα light
10 γρ. σοκολάτα

8,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας: 20,5

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

Αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω σήμερα με το νέο πρόγραμμα, που παρήγγειλα και μου ήρθε από Αμερική. Του Μάριου είναι το αγγλικό, αλλά στην ουσία είναι το ίδιο.
Το θέμα είναι ότι έπεσε πολλή μελέτη, μια και πρέπει όλες τις μονάδες μέτρησης βάρους και όλα τα μεγέθη να τα μετατρέψω στα ευρωπαϊκά, πχ. το βάρος μου 94,3 κιλά είναι 207 pounds, το 1 oz ισοδυναμεί με 30 περίπου γραμμάρια κ.ο.κ.
Το πρόγραμμα είναι φανταστικό, ακόμη πιο ευέλικτο από το παλιό και σου δίνει 49 επιπλέον πόντους για να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις όπως θέλεις μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Τις λεπτομέρειες τις έγραψε ο Μάριος, εγώ δικαιούμαι 42 πόντους ημερησίως.

Σήμερα λοιπόν έφαγα:

3 κράκερς
50 γρ. δημητριακά
με 1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
10 γρ. σοκολάτα
1 καφές καπουτσίνο
1 μπανάνα (ναι, είναι 0 πόντοι!)

Όλα αυτά μας κάνουν 13 πόντους και έτσι απομένουν 29 για το υπόλοιπο της ημέρας.

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Καλημέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά στους εορταζόμενους κι εγώ να χαίρομαι τον σύζυγο και την μάνα μου! Βέβαια η μάνα μου είναι στο χωριό κι έτσι απλά θα τις ευχηθούμε διά τηλεφώνου! 
> 
> Μάριε το έχουμε ρίξει στην μελέτη και οι 2! Εσύ προσπαθείς να καταλάβεις πως δουλεύουν οι προπόντοι και εγώ να προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως δουλεύει το πρόγραμμα με τις ανταλλαγές. Βέβαια αυτό που θα με βολέψει πολύ είναι να κάτσω και να το μεταφράσω έτσι να έχω μια τυπωμένη στα ελληνικά έκδοση των οδηγιών του προγράμματος Quick Success παρά να κάνω το βιβλίο πατσαβούρι ψάχνοντας την κάθε λεπτομέρεια... Βλέπεις το βιβλίο ανά κατηγορία εκτός των ουσιωδών οδηγιών έχει και συνταγές... Παρατήρησα πως είναι ένα ευέλικτο πρόγραμμα που σου επιτρέπει να τρως τα πάντα αρκεί να ξέρεις το κόστος του τι είναι αυτό που τρως... Δηλαδή θες να φας ένα μπισκότο, θα πρέπει κατ'αρχήν να ξέρεις τα διατροφικά στοιχεία που οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να αναγράφονται στην συσκευασία του και έπειτα να υπολογίσεις πόσες ανταλλαγές ψωμιού και λιπών θα σου κοστίσει αυτό το μπισκοτάκι! Θες να φας φυστίκια; Τα υπολογίζεις για ψωμί και λίπος μαζί! Βέβαια στο να τρως τα πάντα το πρόγραμμα σε βάζει σταδιακά... Μ'αρέσει και λέω να το αρχίσω από Δευτέρα, αυτό σημαίνει ότι από αύριο τουλάχιστον θα πρέπει να έχω τα πρώτα κεφάλαια μεταφρασμένα για να ξέρω που βαδίζω! :smilegrin: :thumbup:


άντε καλό κουράγιο με την μετάφραση. Και καλή αρχή με το νέο πρόγραμμα. εγώ κάνω ακόμα το κλασσικό φλεξιπόιντς μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα. Μετά θα ξεκινήσω το καινούριο :ΡρΡ. Αφου το έχω μελετήσει πρώτα δέκα φορές χεχε! 
Το καλό είναι με το κομπιουτεράκι πλέον στις περισσότερες τυποποιημένες τροφές υπολογίζεις τους πόντους πανεύκολα. Και έχει μέσα δυο τρια βιβλιαράκια με τα πιο συνηθισμένα υλικά ανα μικρές μεριδούλες και τους πρωπόντους τους για πρωινο, μεσημεριανό, βραδυνό κοκ. Είναι φανταστικό λέμε, ανυπομονώ να το ξεκινήσω! 

υγ αλήθεια πως πάει η μετάφραση;

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Καλημέρα!
> 
> Αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω σήμερα με το νέο πρόγραμμα, που παρήγγειλα και μου ήρθε από Αμερική. Του Μάριου είναι το αγγλικό, αλλά στην ουσία είναι το ίδιο.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι έπεσε πολλή μελέτη, μια και πρέπει όλες τις μονάδες μέτρησης βάρους και όλα τα μεγέθη να τα μετατρέψω στα ευρωπαϊκά, πχ. το βάρος μου 94,3 κιλά είναι 207 pounds, το 1 oz ισοδυναμεί με 30 περίπου γραμμάρια κ.ο.κ.
> Το πρόγραμμα είναι φανταστικό, ακόμη πιο ευέλικτο από το παλιό και σου δίνει 49 επιπλέον πόντους για να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις όπως θέλεις μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Τις λεπτομέρειες τις έγραψε ο Μάριος, εγώ δικαιούμαι 42 πόντους ημερησίως.
> 
> Σήμερα λοιπόν έφαγα:
> 
> ...


Το αμερικάνικο βασικά έχει καλύτερη εμφάνιση. Και πρέπει να είναι πολύ γαμάτο αν έχεις πάρει την ολοκληρωμένη έκδοση το μικρό το τσαντάκι το γαλάζιο που βάζεις μέσα τον οδηγό, το τράκ κοκ
αλλά τελικά το αγγλικό είναι πιο πρακτικό και βολικό γιατί μέσα τα έχει μετρημένα όλα σε γρμ! δηλαδή τις μικρές μεριδούλες, το ψωμί κοκ είναι σε γραμμάρια οπότε εκεί δεν χρειάζεται μετατροπή!
επισης μέσα στο κομπιουτεράκι έχει και επιλογή αν θέλεις το μέτρικ η το ιμπέριαλ σύστημα μέτρησης μονάδων, σε cm η pounds δηλαδή, οπότε κι εκεί καμιά δυσκολία! επέλεξα το μέτρικ και όλες οι επιλογές είναι σε μέτρα και σε κιλά, οπως παραδοσιακά μετράμε εδώ στην ελλάδα. σε αυτό λοιπόν το θέμα είμαι πιο τυχερός απο σένα :Ρ. Αλλά το ξανατονίζω ότι απο άποψη εμφάνισης γουστάρω πιο πολύ την αμερικάνικη έκδοση!

ένα άλλο που θα κάνω κι αν θές κάντο κι εσύ p_k αν έχεις βέβαια και την κατάλληλη βιβλιογραφία είναι να βρούμε τους πρωπόντους των κλασσικων μαγειρεμένων μερίδων συν έτοιμων σαλατών κοκ και με βάση το παλιο ελληνικό σύντροφο διατροφής και να το... 'ξαναγράψουμε'. 
έχω ένα παλιό βιβλίο που δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το βρώ πουθενά μέσα στο σπίτι γαμώτο μου!, που έλεγε ανα μαγειρεμένη μερίδα πρωτείνη υδατάνθρακας λίπος ίνες κοκ, και δεν μπορώ να το βρώ! βρήκα μόνο ένα άλλο που είχα με συνταγές για διατροφή αθλητή που τα γράφει όλα με λεπτομέρεια μέσα αλλά δεν έχει την κλασσική ελληνική κουζίνα...
σκέφτομαι αν δεν βρώ το βιβλίο να πάω να αγοράσω άλλο σε κάνα βιβλιοπωλείο η να ξεκινήσω καμιά έρευνα στο γκούγκλ. αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει με αυτό και ξέρει κάποιο σάιτ με αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες παρακαλώ ας βοηθήσει!

βραδυνό
μισή μερίδα χωριάτικη, 4,5 π και μια μερίδα λαχανικά
100 γρμ άσπρο ψωμί, 4
1 πορτοκάλι

και πιο μετά το βράδυ θα φάω ένα γιαούρτι 0% και άλλα δύο φρούτα που μου έχουνε μείνει :Ρ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε δεν άρχισα ακόμη, τώρα θα το κάνω! Είχα γιορτή χθες στο σπίτι! Βγαίνω μπαλκονάκι να πάρω και τον αέρα μου κι αρχίζω σιγά σιγά την μετάφραση!  :Big Grin:

----------


## p_k

Ναι, την deluxe edition έχω, η οποία έχει και μια ισοθερμική τσάντα για μεταφορά φαγητού. Τα βιβλία και όλο το υλικό, τα έχω σε ειδικό συρτάρι του γραφείου μου.
Καλό το ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις μετατροπές, αλλα τελικά δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο, έμαθα τώρα.
1 κιλό = 2,2 pounds ή lbs (το ίδιο είναι), οπότε τα 94, 3 κιλά μου ισούνται με 207 pounds. Είναι απαραίτητο να γίνει η μετατροπή, για να εισαχθούν τα στοιχεία στο κομπιουτεράκι και να βγει ο ημερήσιος στόχος πόντων μου.
Πάντως οι 49 έξτρα πόντοι την εβδομάδα είναι πολλοί!
Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι ακολουθείς πρόγραμμα! Τρως τα πάντα, ακολουθώντας φυσικά τις αρχές υγιεινής διατροφής που περιγράφονται στα βιβλία και αδυνατίζεις!

----------


## angek

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους σας. Πώς τα
πάτε με την προσπάθεια εφαρμογής του προγράμματος όταν
παρεμβάλλονται γιορτές (Μαρία να χαίρεσαι τον σύζυγο), κεράσματα
και κρασάκια; Εγώ προσπαθώ όσο γίνεται να είμαι 'εγκρατής' αλλά
δεν θέλω να φτάσω στο σημείο να περιορίσω την κοινωνικότητά μου
λόγω προσεγμένης διατροφής. Παραμένω όσο γίνεται πιό κοντά στο
πρόγραμμα αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής που και που (ευτυχώς αραιά)
κάνω τις παρασπονδίες μου.... 
Ευτυχώς η ζυγαρία ξεκόλλησε από τα 82,5 που έδειχνε επί δύο βδομάδες,
στα 81,9... Είπαμε θα κάνω πάρτυ όταν φανεί το πολυπόθητο 7 στη δεκάδα!

p-k και Μάριε καλώς τα δεχτήκατε τα καινούρια συστήματα τα propoints,
με το καλό να τα εφαρμόσετε και να έχετε τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα.
Θερμή παράκληση: αν βρίσκετε κάτι ιδιαίτερα αξιόλογο στα propoints
ή αν μπορείτε έτσι ενδεικτικά να ποστάρετε μιά εβδομαδιαία εφαρμογής
του νέου προγράμματος γιά να πάρουμε μιά ιδέα οι υπόλοιποι, θα ήταν
καλό για όλους...(αν υπάρχει χρόνος βέβαια γιατί ξέρω ότι όλοι έχουν
και άλλες ασχολίες και υποχρεώσεις)
Σας χαιρετώ (εργασία γαρ...)και σας εύχομαι η εβδομάδα σας να ξεκινήσει
σε όλους όμορφα και με καλή διάθεση.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Να'σαι καλά καλή μου! Εγώ δεν κρατήθηκα καθόλου και του έδωσε και κατάλαβε! Όπως σημείωσα και πιο πάνω, ήδη από σήμερα βρίσκομαι σε πρόγραμμα ...ανταλλαγών! Αυστηρές οι πρώτες εβδομάδες δείχνουν από πλευράς πρωτεϊνών αλλά καλό θα μου κάνει για να αποτοξινωθώ απ'τις παρασπονδίες της τελευταίας εβδομάδας λόγω γενικής καθαριότητας, συμμάζεμα χειμωνιάτικων και γιορτής! Τώρα έκατσα και θα ασχοληθώ εντατικά με την μετάφραση των βασικών κεφαλαίων του βιβλίου! Το προσπάθησα χθες το απογευματάκι έξω στο μπαλκόνι... αλλά πάει η εποχή που έκανα μετάφραση με το αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό παραμάσχαλα και που μου άρεσε να μαθαίνω αγγλικά με αυτό τον τρόπο (στην αγγλική είμαι ελαφρώς αυτοδίδακτη με μέθοδο άνευ διδασκάλου και με την βοήθεια του αδερφού μου να με διορθώνει στις "πατάτες" που έγραφα και έλεγα, γιατί αυτός πήρε κι ένα δίπλωμα από φροντιστήριο αγγλικών κάποτε που ήταν πιτσιρικάς)!!! 
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν με βόλεψε το τραπεζάκι στο μπαλκόνι να έχω το λαπτοπ ανοιχτό και το βιβλίο παρεούλα... :bigsmile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας, καλή βδομάδα, καλά ξεκινήματα.

Χθες ζυγίστηκα και η ένδειξη της ζυγαριάς δεν ήταν καθόλου θετική. Με έδειξε στα 96,5 κιλά, δλδ 2 βδομάδες πίσω. Οι αλλαγές που είχα κάνει είναι η κατανάλωση περισσότερων υγρών και το ζελέ 1 μπωλ 200γρ την μέρα μόλις 18 θερμίδες το κάθε μπωλάκι. Έφαγα αρκετά αυτές τις μέρες αλλά όχι τόσο ώστε να πάρω 1,5 κιλό. Όταν λέω αρκετά εννοώ κρέας στην σχάρα και σαλάτα... όχι γλυκά, πίτσες, σφολιάτες κτλ κτλ. Ελπίζω να είναι από τα υγρά, καμιά κατακράτηση, αλλιώς έχω κολλήσει άσχημα! Προσπαθώ εδώ και σχεδόν 3 μήνες και ενώ το αναμενόμενο θα ήταν κοντά στα 10-12 κιλά εγώ έχω κολλήσει στα 6,5-7 με σκαμπανεβάσματα. Αυτό δείχνει την δυσκολία με την οποία χάνω πλέον κιλά και τον χαμηλό μεταβολισμό μου. 
Όπως και να'χει θα επιμείνω και θα συνεχίσω. Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να αυξήσω το περπάτημα ως πρώτο αντισταθμιστικό μέτρο.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Νεφέλη δοκίμασε να περιορίσεις λίγο το ζελεδάκι! Ίσως αυτό να σε έχει φέρει πίσω... Κι εσύ με τους πόντους κάνεις διατροφή;

----------


## Nefeli-

ναι αλλά εγώ ακολουθώ τα βιβλιαράκια του 2003 απο Αγγλία. Λες το τόσο αθώο ζελεδάκι light των 18 θερμίδων να έκανε την ζημιά... παράλογο μου φαίνεται . τι να πω...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Νεφέλη ο κάθε οργανισμός θέλει τα δικά του. Παράδειγμα εγώ: αγόρασα πρόσφατα ασπαρτάμη σε βάζο για να μην βάζω πλέον φρουκτόζη ή ζάχαρη στον καφέ μου. Τούμπανο με έκανε το 1 κουταλάκι που έβαλα στον καφέ μου. Σε γλυκά δεν με πειράζει καθόλου η ασπαρτάμη, στον καφέ όμως... Από τότε πίνω τον καφέ μου σκέτο! Η μόνη ασπαρτάμη που δεν με πειράζει είναι η Sweet 'n low, αλλά ήθελα να πάρω κάτι πιο οικονομικό... και αγόρασα βάζο!

----------


## Nefeli-

εγώ προτιμώ το μέλι παρά την ζάχαρη. Καφέ πίνω σκέτο. Αν πεθυμήσω γλυκό καφέ, μόνο σε ζεστό νες, το χειμώνα βάζω μέλι και μου αρέσει πολύ. Ζάχαρη μόνο όση περιέχουν τα έτοιμα τρόφιμα, το ψωμί , μπισκότα,δημητριακά, κανένα παξιμάδι ή φρυγανιά κι αυτά πολύ περιορισμένα τα καταναλώνω. Δεν έχω ξεφύγει σε ποσότητες.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by angek_
> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους σας. Πώς τα
> πάτε με την προσπάθεια εφαρμογής του προγράμματος όταν
> παρεμβάλλονται γιορτές (Μαρία να χαίρεσαι τον σύζυγο), κεράσματα
> και κρασάκια; Εγώ προσπαθώ όσο γίνεται να είμαι 'εγκρατής' αλλά
> δεν θέλω να φτάσω στο σημείο να περιορίσω την κοινωνικότητά μου
> λόγω προσεγμένης διατροφής. Παραμένω όσο γίνεται πιό κοντά στο
> πρόγραμμα αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής που και που (ευτυχώς αραιά)
> κάνω τις παρασπονδίες μου.... 
> ...


Δεν πειράζει που κάνεις παρασπονδίες ειντζεκ! μην στεναχωριέσαι. όλοι έτσι είμαστε προσπαθούμε. αντιστάθμισε τις παρασπονδίες σου με επιπλέον γυμναστική. Εφάρμοσε το λίγο απο όλα. κάνε το τρίκ των εβδομαδίαιων πόντων που κάνω κι εγώ δηλαδή τους 4 πόντους που λένε οτι μπορεις να αποθηκεύσεις την ημέρα εγώ τους βάζω στην άκρη ούτως η άλλως καθε βδομάδα και είναι το δίκτυ προστασίας για ξέκαρφες επισκέψεις, φαγητά, γλυκά κοκ. ¨Ετσι εκπαιδεύω τον εαυτό μου να τρώω και λιγότερο κάθε μέρα...

Στο νέο πρόγραμμα που λές το έχουνε ήδη απο την αρχή το σύστημα των εβδομαδιαίων πόντων (πέρα απο το σύνολο των ημερήσιων). 
Στο λέω κάντο έτσι θα αναπροσαρμόσεις πχ το σύνολο που θα τρώς κάθε μέρα, θα ξέρεις πάνω κάτω ποσο θα τρώς σε κάθε γεύμα καλύτερα απο το να λές θα φάω και μετά θα αποφασίσω να αποθηκεύσω. 

όσον αφορά το νέο πρόγραμμα, τι μπορούμε να σου πούμε; πρέπει να το αγοράσεις για να το εφαρμόσεις. η τουλάχιστον να αγοράσεις το υπολογιστή πόντων και το πεδόμετρο κατ'εμέ για να το εφαρμόσεις. Λεπτομέρειες τις έχω ξαναπεί πιο πάνω ήδη... Είναι στην ίδια φιλοσοφία με το φλεξιποιντς απλα παίρνει υπόψιν νέα δεδομένα στον τομέα της διατροφής και εξελίξει το συστημα των πόντων. Αυτό το καθιστά και πιο δύσκολο εν μέρει! έχει μέσα διάφορα βιβλιαράκια. Το μονο που θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε μέσω εδώ είναι να γράψουμε τους πρωπόντους των βασικών τροφών αλλά και πάλι χωρίς το υπόλοιπο υλικό δεν θα μπορέσεις να το εφαρμόσεις. κανε βρέ ένα δώρο στον εαυτό σου, αγόρασε κι εσύ!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Να'σαι καλά καλή μου! Εγώ δεν κρατήθηκα καθόλου και του έδωσε και κατάλαβε! Όπως σημείωσα και πιο πάνω, ήδη από σήμερα βρίσκομαι σε πρόγραμμα ...ανταλλαγών! Αυστηρές οι πρώτες εβδομάδες δείχνουν από πλευράς πρωτεϊνών αλλά καλό θα μου κάνει για να αποτοξινωθώ απ'τις παρασπονδίες της τελευταίας εβδομάδας λόγω γενικής καθαριότητας, συμμάζεμα χειμωνιάτικων και γιορτής! Τώρα έκατσα και θα ασχοληθώ εντατικά με την μετάφραση των βασικών κεφαλαίων του βιβλίου! Το προσπάθησα χθες το απογευματάκι έξω στο μπαλκόνι... αλλά πάει η εποχή που έκανα μετάφραση με το αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό παραμάσχαλα και που μου άρεσε να μαθαίνω αγγλικά με αυτό τον τρόπο (στην αγγλική είμαι ελαφρώς αυτοδίδακτη με μέθοδο άνευ διδασκάλου και με την βοήθεια του αδερφού μου να με διορθώνει στις "πατάτες" που έγραφα και έλεγα, γιατί αυτός πήρε κι ένα δίπλωμα από φροντιστήριο αγγλικών κάποτε που ήταν πιτσιρικάς)!!! 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν με βόλεψε το τραπεζάκι στο μπαλκόνι να έχω το λαπτοπ ανοιχτό και το βιβλίο παρεούλα... :bigsmile:


χαχαχα. άντε φτιάξε κι ένα λιπτον αις τι η ένα κρύο φραπεδάκι και συνέχισε την μετάφραση! καλό κουράγιο και τώρα με την... και καλά οικονομική κρίση κάνε και καμιά παραπάνω μετάφραση να βγάλεις και κάνα ψιλό χαχαχαχα!
καλή τύχη με τις ανταλλαγές!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> ναι αλλά εγώ ακολουθώ τα βιβλιαράκια του 2003 απο Αγγλία. Λες το τόσο αθώο ζελεδάκι light των 18 θερμίδων να έκανε την ζημιά... παράλογο μου φαίνεται . τι να πω...


και μένα μου φαίνεται παράλογο μόνο του το ζελεδάκι να στο έκανε αυτό.
Ϊσως έχει καμιά ουσία μέσα και κάνεις κατακράτηση υγρών; Δοκίμασε να το κόψεις και δες αν υπάρχει αλλαγή!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> εγώ προτιμώ το μέλι παρά την ζάχαρη. Καφέ πίνω σκέτο. Αν πεθυμήσω γλυκό καφέ, μόνο σε ζεστό νες, το χειμώνα βάζω μέλι και μου αρέσει πολύ. Ζάχαρη μόνο όση περιέχουν τα έτοιμα τρόφιμα, το ψωμί , μπισκότα,δημητριακά, κανένα παξιμάδι ή φρυγανιά κι αυτά πολύ περιορισμένα τα καταναλώνω. Δεν έχω ξεφύγει σε ποσότητες.


καφές με μέλι; 
πω πω πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Θα το δοκιμάσω στα σίγουρα δεν μου είχε περάσει κάν απο το μυαλό!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Καλό μεσημέρι!
τι κάνετε, εξαφανισμένοι όλοι σας;

λοιπόν εγώ σήμερα είμαι καταχαρούμενος πέρασα ένα δύσκολο μάθημα με 7 κι όλας! τόσο διάβασμα δεν πήγε χαμένο, και σήμερα αποφάσισα για να επιβραβεύσω τον εαυτό μου να γουρουνιάσω λίγο :Ρ. παρήγγειλα ένα κλάμπ σάντουιτς να φάω! αλλά οκ, πάλι το τζίμ θα βοηθήσει με τους πόντους :ρρΡρΡρΡ


ορίστε η συνταγή με γλυκό απο πατάτα που άργησα να έρθει:

είναι και επίκαιρη κι όλας τώρα που πιάσανε οι ζέστες!

Παγωτό με Πατάτες

Προετοιμασία: 25 λεπτά , Υλικο για 6 άτομα
Μαγείρεμα: 30 λεπτά, 4 ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ανα μερίδα, Στο ψυγείο: 4 ώρες

ΥΛΙΚΑ
250 γρμ πατάτες
320 γρμ γάλα εβαπορέ ημιαποβουτυρωμένο,
1 φακελάκι βανίλιας
60 γρμ ζάχαρη
3 αυγά
2 ΚΣ λικέρ της αρεσκείας σας

Ξεφλουδίζουμε τις πατάτες και τις βράζουμε σε νερό. Βάζουμε το γάλα σε μία κατσαρόλα και το βράζουμε. Σπάμε τα αυγά και ξεχωρίζουμε το ασπράδι απο τον κρόκο. Χτυπάμε τους κρόκους με την ζάχαρη και την βανίλια, μέχρι να κάνουνε ένα μείγμα χρυσαφί. Χτυπάμε τα ασπράδια μαρέγγα σφικτή. Ρίχνουμε στους κρόκους το βραστό γάλα, προσθέτουμε σιγά σιγά τη μαρέγκα και ανακατεύουμε. Βάζουμε το γάλα με τους κρόκους και πάλι στην κατσαρόλα και αφήνουμε σε χαμλή φωτιά, χωρίς να έρθει σε σημείο βρασμού, ανακατεύοντας. Η κρέμα είναι έτοιμη όταν δημιουργηθεί μία κρούστα στην επιφάνεια. Αφήνουμε την κρέμα να κρυώσει ανακατεύοντας ανά διαστήματα για να αποφύουμε την δημιουργία κρούστας. Αφού κρυώσει η κρέμα προσθέτουμε και το λικέρ. 
Κόβουμε τις πατάτες σε μικρό κομμάτια και τις βάζουμε στο μίξερ. Χτυπάμε μέχρι να αποκτήσουν κρεμώδη υφή. Προσθέτουμε τις πατάτες μέσα στην κρέμα που του έχουμε ετοιμάσει. Ανακατεύουμε καλά και βάζουμε το μείγμα μας σε μία φόρμα. 
Τοποθετούμε στην κατάψυξη για 4 ώρες περίπου και ξεφορμάρουμε, βουτώνας την φόρμα σε ζεστό νερό για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα.


άντε! τρέχουνε τα σάλια και μόνο που την βλέπω!

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ καλημέρα μας!

εσείς του κόσμου οι εξαφανισμένοι, που χαθήκατε;
αστερακι; maria-nefeli; μαρία; angek; p_k;

Μάριε τι κάνεις; πως πάνε οι εξετάσεις; τελειώσατε;
το ζελεδάκι το αντικατέστησα με φρέσκο χυμό. Έβγαλα έξω τον αποχυμωτή και άρχισα τους ανάμεικτους. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι smoothies με γιαουρτάκι 2% , φρούτα και πάγο.

----> Φρέσκοι Χυμοί

απολαύστε μερικές συνταγές για χυμούς

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους!

Τι κάνετε; 
Τι νέα;

Τα δικά μου είναι πολύ καλά! Το πρόγραμμα συνεχίζεται κανονικά και όλα δείχνουν ότι στο ζύγισμα του Σαββάτου η απώλεια θα είναι σημαντική!

Σήμερα έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με 30 γρ. γκούντα
και 1 φέτα ζαμπόν γαλοπούλας
1 φλιτζάνι γάλα 1,5%

ΠΡΟΓΕΥΜΑ

1 μπανάνα
30 γρ. δημητριακά

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

2 φλ. μακαρόνια
με σάλτσα ντομάτας
και 100 γρ. τυρί φέτα light
Σαλάτα ντομάτα
με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας γεια σας!
ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά! χάθηκα είναι η αλήθεια αλλά είναι τόσα πολλά αυτά που έχω να κάνω που δεν προλαβαίνω! Σας παρακολουθώ όλους όμως και σας στέλνω την αγάπη μου και ένα κύμα θετικής ενέργειας! 
όλα καλά και απο μένα, συνεχίζω με προσοχή στιις θερμίδες...
Μάλλον δεν έχω την πρόοδο που θα ήθελα αλλά οκ!

Σας φιλώ γλυκά ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά, κλείνω γιατί θέλω να τελειώσω γρήγορα και το απόγευμα να πάω στην συγκέντρωση στον Λευκό Πύργο. Νιώθω τόσο μεγάλη χαρά για τις ειρηνικές αυτές συγκεντρώσεις και για την ανεξαρτησία που τις διέπει!

Φιλάκια πολλά

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας! 
τι κάνετε; πως είστε; ευτυχώς η παρασκευή έφτασε! αναπαυση!

έφτιαξα ένα ωραίο παγωμένο πράσινο τσάι με γευση εσπεριδοειδών και αποχαιρετώ τις ώρες που περνούν  :Smile:  

αστεράκι πως πήγε η συγκέντρωση ; πήγες; θα κατασκηνώσετε;
μαρία που είσαι παιδί μου; 
angek ; maria-nefeli; πως πάνε τα μαθήματα; οι εξετάσεις; 

μάριε ; δίνεις κι εσύ εξετάσεις ε; πως πάμε; αυτό το πατατογλυκό παίζει να έχει περισσότερους πόντους από το κανονικό παγωτό;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Βασικά μπήκα για λίγο για να φύγει η απορία που είμαι... Σήμερα καταπιάστηκα με τα ρούχα που φοράμε και έτσι από νωρίς το πρωί άρχισα να βγάζω καλοκαιρινά και να αποθηκεύω τα χειμωνιάτικά μας. Συνάμα τακτοποίησα σε θήκες και τα παλιά μου ρούχα που φορούσα όταν ήμουν αδύνατη... Ειλικρινά με έπιασε μια απίστευτη συγκίνηση και θαύμαζα το πόσο πολύ είχα αδυνατίσει και εγώ η ηλίθια δεν το έβλεπα τότε! Μεσούλα δαχτυλίδι είχα κάνει και η εμμονή να φτάσω στον στόχο δεν με άφηνε να δω αυτό που μου έλεγαν ότι δεν πρέπει να χάσω άλλα κιλά γιατί ήδη ήμουν πολύ καλή! Στερνή μου γνώση να σε είχα πρώτα! Τέλος πάντων... θα πάθει παράκρουση κι ο σύζυγος όταν δει τις μεγάλες θήκες με τα ρούχα που πρέπει να βάλει στο πατάρι της ντουλάπας...
Και εκτός αυτού έφτιαξα κι έναν σάκο με ρούχα θα πάρουμε μαζί μας γιατί το απόγευμα ανηφορίζουμε στο χωριό για δουλειές! Καλό ΣΚ να έχετε όλοι σας...  :Big Grin:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα! 
Τι κάνετε; Χαθήκαμε λίγο...
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 93,1 κιλά, δηλαδή απώλεια 1,2 την πρώτη εβδομάδα εφαρμογής του προγράμματος.
Πολύ καλά, είμαι ευχαριστημένος διότι η αρχή έγινε και το κυριότερο διαπίστωσα ότι το πρόγραμμα είναι πολύ καλό, ευέλικτο και δεν σε αφήνει να στερηθείς ή να πεινάσεις.
Ειλικρινά, επειδή έχω περάσει από όλα τα προγράμματα των WW, αυτό, το PointsPlus, είναι ό,τι καλύτερο έχει βγει.
Μέσα στην εβδομάδα έτρωγα το κανονικό φαγητό της οικογένειας, υπολογισμένο βέβαια με το νέο σύστημα των πόντων και επιπλέον κατανάλωσα και τους 49 έξτρα πόντους, κατανέμοντάς τους όπως ήθελα.
Υπήρχαν μέρες που έφαγα σοκολάτα 100 γραμμαρίων, πουράκια (δύο φορές την εβδομάδα δηλαδή γλυκό) και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες αύξησα τους ημερήσιους πόντους, προσθέτοντας από το απόθεμα των 49.
Αυτά προς το παρόν, πάω να ετοιμάσω πρωινό και τα λέμε αργότερα!
Καλή συνέχεια και Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!  :Smile:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Καλημέρα! 
> Τι κάνετε; Χαθήκαμε λίγο...
> Ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 93,1 κιλά, δηλαδή απώλεια 1,2 την πρώτη εβδομάδα εφαρμογής του προγράμματος.
> Πολύ καλά, είμαι ευχαριστημένος διότι η αρχή έγινε και το κυριότερο διαπίστωσα ότι το πρόγραμμα είναι πολύ καλό, ευέλικτο και δεν σε αφήνει να στερηθείς ή να πεινάσεις.
> Ειλικρινά, επειδή έχω περάσει από όλα τα προγράμματα των WW, αυτό, το PointsPlus, είναι ό,τι καλύτερο έχει βγει.
> Μέσα στην εβδομάδα έτρωγα το κανονικό φαγητό της οικογένειας, υπολογισμένο βέβαια με το νέο σύστημα των πόντων και επιπλέον κατανάλωσα και τους 49 έξτρα πόντους, κατανέμοντάς τους όπως ήθελα.
> Υπήρχαν μέρες που έφαγα σοκολάτα 100 γραμμαρίων, πουράκια (δύο φορές την εβδομάδα δηλαδή γλυκό) και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες αύξησα τους ημερήσιους πόντους, προσθέτοντας από το απόθεμα των 49.
> Αυτά προς το παρόν, πάω να ετοιμάσω πρωινό και τα λέμε αργότερα!
> Καλή συνέχεια και Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!


p_k το πρόγραμμα είναι όντως φανταστικό! εγώ απο χθές το ξεκίνησα και το λάτρεψα! είναι σαφώς πιο χορταστικό, και αυτό με τους εβδομαδιαίους πόντους σε επιτρέπει κυριολεκτικά να τρώς μικρές ποσότητες γλυκού κάθε μέρα! η μία φορά καθε τρείς μέρες μια σοκολάτα! είναι τρομερό! οι τύποι που το σχεδιάσανε σίγουρα μελετήσανε πολύ την διατροφική ψυχολογία του μέσου ανθρώπου που θέλει να αδυνατίσει. το τελειποιήσανε το ρημάδι! είναι βέβαια διαφορετικοί οι πόντοι των μερίδων κοκ, αλλά οκ εχω το πακετάκι συνεχώς μαζί σε ένα υπέροχο γαλάζιο ντοσιέ που ήρθε μαζί με το πρόγραμμα, και τα βλέπω συνεχώς! κάποια στιγμή θα το μάθω και δεν θα χρειάζετα ινα κοιτάω τα βασικά. αν παρατήρησες κάποια αυξηθήκανε και κάποια μειωθήκανε (προφανώς αυτά που έχουνε πιο πολύ πρωτείνη πέσανε κι αυτά με πιο πολλούς κάρμπς αυξηθήκανε δες το ψωμί πχ 35 γρμ 2π , ενω πριν 50 γρμ 2π, που σημαίνει 100γρμ 6 πρωπ ενα παλιο 4π!, δες διαφορά!). 

θα ζυγιστώ κι εγώ και περιμένω κι εγώ θριαμβευτικά αποτελέσματα! 

υγ εχεις βρει τους πρωπόντους απο τα έτοιμα μαγειρεμένα φαγητά στα βιβλιαράκια του προγραμμάτος; έγω έψαξα και δεν βρήκα για τα ελληνικά φαγητά στο eat out, ούτε και στο βασικό μπούκλετ. θα ξανακοιτάξω καλύτερα. ίσως μερικά όντως να είναι. αν πάντως το βιβλιαράκι που εχεις εσύ τα λέει τότε κάνε κάνα κόπο και ανέβασε τα. αυτό που έχω εγώ εστιάζει στην κλασσική αγγλική κουζίνα και δεν ξέρω κάτα πόσο θα με καλύψει! 

άντε καληνύχτα σε όλους! και καλό κουράγιο!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας! πέρασε σχεδόν κι αυτός ο μήνας και εμείς εδώ, αντέχουμε ακόμα  :Smile:  Το σαββατοκύριακο πέρασα αρκετά καλά. Η ένδειξη της ζυγαριάς με δικαίωσε κάπως για την βδομάδα που πέρασε αφού είδα και πάλι το 95. Το φούσκωμα, κατακράτηση μάλλον πέρασε, ενώ σίγουρα βοήθησε και το περπάτημα! Συνεχίζω με τους ίδιους ρυθμούς και περιμένω το 94 με λαχτάρα!

----------


## angek

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα!!! πώς είσαστε και πώς πάνε οι 
προσπάθεις για τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα; Το ξέρω έχω
χαθεί λίγο αλλά σας παρακολουθώ και σας διαβάζω ανελιπώς.
Από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα η ζυγαριά κατέβηκε ακόμα
700 γραμ. οπότε βρίσκομαι τώρα στα 81,2...pas mal!!!
Ax!!! άντε να δω το 7 μπροστά!!!!δεν φαντάζεστε πόσο θα με
εμψυχώσει ψυχολογικά!!! θα με γυρίσει πίσω δύο δεκαετίες.
Νομίζω πως το έχω ξαναγράψει ότι κάποτε (25 χρόνια πριν) το
βάρος μου ήταν μόνο 61 κιλά και πραγματικά σε φωτογραφίες 
που βλέπω ήμουν ένα μαύρο χάλι γιατί κατι τέτοιο δεν μου ταιριάζει
στο ύψος μου (1,74) και στο σωματότυπό μου. Όλοι μου λένε τώρα
πως η απώλεια βάρους μου φαίνεται πολύ και βλέποντας με 
νομίζουν πως έχω χάσει περισότερο από τα 9 κιλά που δείχνει η 
ζυγαριά. Η δουλειά μου έχει πολλή κίνηση και περπάτημα και 
πέρα από αυτό γυμνάζομαι συστηματικά εδώ και 20 χρόνια
καθημερινά εκτός από το σβκ. που τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει
το ρίχνω στα μπάνια, μιας και έχω την τύχη να ζω σε παραλιακό
μέρος.
Μάριε και p-k αν σας είναι εύκολο ποστάρετε μια ενδεικτική μέρα
διατροφής με το καινούριο πρόγραμμα για να δούμε και εμείς το
πόσο 'θαυματουργό' όπως λέτε είναι. Ειδικά αυτό το θέμα με τα
γλυκά ανά τριήμερο περίπου το βρίσκω επικίνδυνα ενδιαφέρον.
Όσον αφορά τη διατροφή μου τώρα, σήμερα είπα να σπάσω τη
συνήθεια του πρωϊνού με τα κορν-φλέικς, γάλα και έφαγα τόστ με
γαλοπούλα και ένταμ με χαμηλά λιπαρά. Για μεσημέρι ακόμα δεν
έχω αποφασίσει αλλά μάλλον θα παίξει κάτι σε ψαρικό με σαλάτα.
Σας χαιρετώ όλους και σας εύχομαι να περάσετε μιά όμορφη και
δημιουργική μέρα....

----------


## angek

Γιατί μου χάθηκε το ticker οέο????????

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια κι αγόρια. Θα καταχραστώ τις γνώσεις σας και θα ήθελα μια μικρή βοήθεια. Έχω ήδη μεταφράσει το ποιές πρωτείνες περιλαμβάνει η κάθε εβδομάδα του προγράμματος ανταλλαγών αλλά εκεί που έχω ένα μικρό θέμα, είναι οι πληροφορίες για τα αλλαντικά. Μπορεί κάποιος ή κάποια που είχε κάνει παλιά το πρόγραμμα αυτό να μου δώσει τις σχετικές λεπτομέρειες; Βλέπετε τα δικά μας αλλαντικά έχουν κάποιες διαφορές με τα αμερικάνικα, εκτός απ'τα λουκάνικα φρανκφούρτης! Περιμένω! :duh:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! τι μου κάνετε;  :Smile:  άντε βρε παιδιά... γεμίσαμε αράχνες! που είστε; καλό μήνα! καλό καλοκαίρι!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα Νεφέλη! Όλα καλά;

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα Μαρία! καλά είμαι. προσπαθώ να γίνω καλύτερα  :Smile:  εσύ τι κάνεις; πως πέρασες στο χωριό;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κούραση για άλλη μια φορά! Δεν πήγαμε για αναψυχή! Ο άντρας μου με τον αδερφό μου έβαψαν το σπίτι κι εγώ με την νύφη μου είχαμε την καθαριότητα... Και πάλι δεν τελειώσαμε! Η μάνα μου όλο βγάζει δουλειές και θα περάσει το καλοκαίρι κι ούτε μπανάκι θα προλάβουμε να κάνουμε στην θάλασσα! Για την ώρα σφυράμε αδιάφορα γιατί έχουμε και δικά μας σπίτια που θέλουν μερεμέτια! :blush:

----------


## angek

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Τι μου κάνετε; Που χαθήκατε όλοι και
εκτός από τη Μαρία και τη Nefeli οι άλλοι απουσιάζετε; τα αγόρια
πού είναι; μη μου πείτε ότι με το που μπήκε ο Ιούνιος είσαστε ήδη
σε φάση διακοπών!!!! Βρε παιδιά (στα αγόρια απευθύνομαι) όπως
έγραψα και πριν από λίγες μέρες ποστάρετε μια ενδεικτική μέρα
διατροφής με το pro points και τους αντίστοιχους πόντους μπας
και μας διαφωτίσετε λιγάκι!!!
Εγώ είμαι καλά, λίγο κουρασμένη βέβαια λόγω διαβασμάτων αλλά
ευτυχώς όλα πάνε καλά, το πέρασα το πρώτο και έχω ακόμα ένα
για να ξεμπερδέψω και να χαλαρώσω. Με δουλειά, σπίτι,τρία παιδιά
και διάβασμα (α!! και άντρα παραλίγο να τον ξεχάσω...)
εγώ ονειρεύομαι στιγμές χαλάρωσης!!!! Τι έχω γιατρέ μου, είναι
σοβαρό;....
Λοιπόν όσον αφορά το πρόγραμμά μου- το διατροφικό- όλα πάνε
αρκετά καλά, ο ρυθμός απώλειας έχει πέσει λίγο αλλά ξέρω ότι
φταίω λιγουλάκι γιατί που και που κάνω τις τσαχπινιές μου!!!!
Η ζυγαριά πάντως κατεβαίνει. 81 σήμερα το πρωί. ʼντε και να
δούμε το 79,999!!!!!
Σας στέλνω μιά γλυκειά καλημέρα και να περάσετε ένα όμορφο
σαββατοκύριακο.....

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Καλησπέρα κι απο μένα!
Σόρι που χάθηκα, διαβάζω κι εγώ, κάνω δουλειές στο σπίτι...

είντζεκ τι να σου ποστάρουμε; δεν εχει μεγάλες διαφορές με το πρόγραμμα που κάνεις εσύ. απλά τώρα οι πόντοι έχουνε αλλάξει διότι πλέον λαμβάνεται υπόψιν πρωτείνες και υδατάνθρακες όχι μόνο θερμίδες. κάποια φαγητά πέσανε, ΟΛΑ τα φρούτα μηδέν πόντοι, άλλα αυξηθήκανε...
δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά με το παλιό. πάλι 5 μερίδες φρούτα και λαχανικά, πάλι 2 μερίδες ασβέστιο, πάλι το νερό 8 ποτήρια.
τι θέλεις να σου ποστάρουμε πρωπόντους απο φαγητά; 

πχ εκεί που μια σπανακόπιτα είχε 6 πόντους, τώρα έχει 7 πρωπόντους, προφανώς λόγω παραπάνω υδατανθράκων. απο 

την άλλη η πίτσα που είχε 8π συνεχίζει να έχει 8 πρωπόντους, προφανώς λόγω της πολλής πρωτείνης που έχει. 
Επίσης, έχει αυξηθεί ο συνολικός αριθμός πρωπόντων την ημέρα αλλά αυξήθηκανε κάτα μέσο όρο και οι πρωπόντοι των τροφών.
επίσης δεν υπάρχει κλίματα με πόντους και δεκάδες κοκ. πλέον έχει το κομπιουτεράκι μέσα και υπολογίζεις τους πρωπόντους σου κοκ. 
έχει και το πεδόμετρο που το έχεις συνεχώς επάνω σου και υπολογίζει τους πόντους απο το περπάτημα και την άσκηση, πόσα βήματα έχεις κάνει, πόσο περπάτησες κοκ, αυτο ειδικά το λάτρεψα
και να σου δώσω μια τυπική μέρα δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβεις τίποτα... πρέπει να το πάρεις να το διαβάσεις μόνη σου για να καταλάβεις. 

α επίσης δεν υπάρχει πλέον δώρο της ημέρας κοκ. ακόμα και στον καφέ τον υπολογίζεις κανονικά...


α ένα που ξέχασα δεν υπάρχει κι αυτό με το απερίοριστα ζυμαρικά και πατάτα, πλέον υπολογίζεις κανονικά τους πόντους. 
γενικά αλλάξανε πολλά πράγματα. Το καλύτερο για μενα είναι οι εβδομαδιαίοι πόντοι πάντως. τους έχεις παρακαταθήκη και μπορείς να τους αξιοποιήσεις άνα πάσα χρονική στιγμή. Είναι 49 για όλους, και φαντάσου μια μέση σοκολάτα του εμπορίου έχει 14 πρ.π...

άντε σε τρείς μέρες θα παω κι εγώ να ζυγιστώ να δούμε τι καταφέραμε αυτήν την εβδομάδα. αν και ήτανε περίοδος προσαρμογής στο νέο πρόγραμμα, άντε να δούμε...

εγώ ακόμα περιμένω να τα πούμε απο το σκάιπ πιο άμεσα, αλλα όλοι είναι κρυμμένοι :Ρ. πράγματικά προφορικά και άμεσα θα λέγαμε πιο πολλά!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας! σήμερα τρέχω όλη μέρα και η θερμοκρασία στα ύψη! αν και η διατροφή μου είχε σκαμπανεβάσματα αυτές τις μέρες, κατάφερα να μείνω σταθερή στο 95. Μέχρι την κυριακή θέλω να δω το 94 κι ας είναι και 94,9  :Smile: . Εσείς τι κάνετε; που βρίσκεστε;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ναρωτησω .... τις αλλαδωτες φακες πως τις μετραμε?

----------


## angek

ΜΑΡΙΑ υποκλίνομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!! -6,5 σε μία εβδομάδα:
απίστευτο!!!! και όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά είναι ένα ισχυρό κίνητρο για
να συνεχίσεις !!!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ. Σε τι φάση βρίσκεσαι τώρα; Τι ρυθμό 
έχεις; Εγώ σε έξι μερούλες -400 γρ. (80,6 τώρα). Η αλήθεια είναι
ότι ψιλομασουλάω διάφορα τώρα με το διάβασμα αλλά δεν πειράζει.

ΜΑΡΙΕ καλό μου παιδι ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις που έγραψες
για το καινούργιο πρόγραμμα, τις βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες, αλλά
μιας και δεν το έχω, θα αρκεστώ στο παλιότερο σύστημα που όχι μόνο
με έχει βολέψει αλλά και με βοήθησε να πλησιάσω το στόχο μου (77 κ)
Τι βάρος έχεις τώρα (....αν θέλεις απαντάς) και τι απώλεια έχεις με το 
pro points; Ελπίζω να μην γίνομαι αδιάκριτη.....

p-k που βρίσκεσαι; πως πάει σε σένα το pro points;

ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ; ας μην αραιώσουμε από τώρα ενόψει
καλοκαιριού!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

angek μου τα κιλά που έχασα ήταν αυτά που είχα βάλει πρόσφατα, οπότε επί της ουσίας δεν έχει φανεί η πραγματική απώλεια με το πρόγραμμα των ανταλλαγών. Για 2η εβδομάδα συνεχίζω το πρόγραμμα της 1ης με τις ανταλλαγές και αυτά που θέλω να φάω ανήκουν στις επόμενες εβδομάδες. Κάνω υπομονή, τρώω ψητά - βραστά κι ελάχιστα μαγειρεμένα! Από αύριο μπαίνω στην 2η εβδομάδα των ανταλλαγών κι επιτέλους θα φάω και κανά ζυμαρικό για αλλαγή! :bigsmile: 

Όλοι γενικώς χαμένοι βλέπω! Πολύ διάβασμα έχει πέσει! Καλή επιτυχία να έχετε στις εξετάσεις σας! :love:

----------


## maria-nefeli

Γεια σας!!!

Εχω καιρο πολυ να μπω να γραψω αλλα σας παρακολουθω συστηματικα. 
Χάθηκα και εγω μιας και διαβαζω σαν τρελη γιατι δινω εξετασεις και δεν εχω κουραγιο ουτε για διατροφες ουτε για τίποτα παρα μονο να περασω τα μαθηματα που μου εχουν βγαλει την πιστη-ειδικα το ενα απο αυτα. Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.

Παρα ταυτα, προσπαθησα να ειμαι σωστη διατροφικα και ετσι με μεγαλη χαρα διαπιστωσα οτι κατεβηκα στα 83,3 :bouncy::bouncy:
Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα πλησιαζουν και οι διακοπες και δεν θελω να κρυβομαι για ακομη μια χρονια κατω απο παρεο και πετσετες....ελεος πια!


Angek μη μου πεις οτι εισαι και εσυ του Ανοικτου;! Καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι! Δύσκολο πραγμα να εισαι και μητερα-συζυγος και φοιτητρια. Εγω εχω στειλει τα δικα μου στην μητερα μου για να συκεντρωθω καλυτερα-ελπιζω να εχει αποτελεσμα. 

Αυτα προς το παρον-παω να συνεχισω το διαβασμα μου.
Φιλια!

----------


## sousou_ed

με το σύστημα αυτό, γνωρίζετε ποιος περιορισμός υπάρχει ως προς το είδος των πόντων;

για παράδειγμα, δεν μπορείς να καταναλώσεις τους 20 πόντους που δικαιούσαι τρώγοντας μια ολόκληρη τούρτα, ΟΚ;

αλλά ποια η αναλογία μεταξύ πόντων φρούτων, λαχανικών, πρωτεϊνών κλπ;

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας! πως πήγαν οι εξετάσεις παιδιά; όλα καλά; 
πάει και το 3ήμερο ... πίσω στα γραφεία  :Smile:  άτιμο καλοκαίρι... εργασία, υπομονή, φραπέ και ζέστη!  :Smile:  

σουσου διάβασε εδώ http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326 που προσπαθήσαμε να τα συγκεντρώσουμε κι αν έχεις απορίες ρώτα και πιστεύω ότι κάποιος θα μπορέσει να σε κατατοπίσει  :Smile:

----------


## sousou_ed

Nefeli θα το κοιτάξω, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ:starhit:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Βρε βρε χαθήκαμε όλοι...

κι εγώ τρελλό διάβασμα να περάσω τα τελευταία μαθήματα που μου έχουνε μείνει.
φανταστικό το νέο προγραμματάκι παιδιά, πήρα κι ένα σωρό πράγματα απο το ονλάιν κατάστημα τους (εδώ για πιο πολλές πληροφορίες! http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/shop/ord/fax.aspx ), είναι τρομερό. το καλύτερο που έχουνε βγάλει μέχρι στιγμής!

πως τα πάτε με το κουράγιο; έγω έπεσα ένα κιλό παρακάτω απο τότε που το ξεκίνησα. και το πεδόμετρο έδωσε έμπνευση για πιο πολλή άσκηση και κούνημα!

συνεχίζω δυναμικά!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Φαρμακείο είναι! Είδα τιμές και φρίκαρα!  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Είναι αλήθεια ότι χαθήκαμε, προσωπικά όμως πριν δεκαπέντε μέρες είχα βάλει ένα στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου: θα έγραφα εδώ αν κατόρθωνα να έχω απώλεια βάρους για δύο συνεχόμενες εβδομάδες. Το έκανα διότι όλο το προηγούμενο διάστημα ήμουν στη φάση αρχίζω - σταματάω - ξαναρχίζω, κλπ. κάτι που εκτός των άλλων είναι και πολύ ψυχοφθόρο.
Πράγματι, πήγα πολύ καλά: ξεκίνησα την Τετάρτη 8 Ιουνίου στα 94,7 κιλά και την πρώτη εβδομάδα έχασα 1,7 κατεβαίνοντας στα 93.
Τη δεύτερη εβδομάδα δεν εφάρμοσα όπως ξέρω το πρόγραμμα, αλλά και πάλι είχα απώλεια 200 γραμμαρίων, κατεβαίνοντας στα *92,8* κιλά. Συνολικά -1,9 κιλά επομένως.
Έγινε η αρχή και τώρα το ξέρω, το βλέπω, το αισθάνομαι, είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος για τον εαυτό μου. Εννοώ σίγουρος ότι θα κάνω αυτά που πρέπει. Το πρόγραμμα που αγάπησα και εμπιστεύομαι, αυτό που με βοήθησε τόσες φορές στο παρελθόν.
Αυτήν τη φορά όμως, θα προσέξω πολύ το θέμα συντήρηση. Δεν θα επαναληφθούν τα λάθη του παρελθόντος που οδήγησαν σε επανάκτηση μέρους των κιλών. Ήρεμα και όμορφα θα κάνω το πρόγραμμα, χωρίς μεγαλοστομίες και πολλά λόγια και το αποτέλεσμα θα με ανταμείψει.
Είναι αυτό που λέμε "έγινε το κλικ".
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση αναβολών ή παρεκτροπών.
Στόχος τα 79 κιλά και όλα θα πάνε καλά.
Καλη συνέχεια και στο asteraki, τη Νεφέλη, τη Μαρία, την angek, το Μάριο και συγνώμη αν ξεχνάω κάποιον. Θα πετύχουμε, θα το δείτε.
Όσον αφορά το τεχνικό μέρος του προγράμματος, αποφάσισα να ακολυθήσω το παλιό πρόγραμμα, που είχα πάρει το 2005, το Flexipoints. Νομίζω πως με βολεύει καλύτερα. Έκανα και την απαραίτητη επανάληψη στα βιβλία και συνεχίζω κανονικά!
Καλό απόγευμα σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## p_k

Τρίτη εβδομάδα, 2η μέρα: όλα συνεχίζονται κανονικά. Πρέπει μόνο να αυξήσω την κατανάλωση νερού, ώστε καθημερινά να πίνω 8 με 10 ποτήρια.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Τρίτη μέρα σήμερα της τρίτης εβδομάδας και έφαγα για πρωινό:

1 τοστ με ψωμί ολικής και τυρί 10% λιπ.
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5% 
10 γρ. σοκολάτα
1 καφέ ντεκαφεϊνέ

Χθες η μέρα πήγε καλά, με εξαίρεση το απόγευμα που έφαγα μερικά μπισκότα εκτός προγράμματος.
Σημασία έχει ότι η διατροφή τελειοποιείται μέρα με τη μέρα και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό.
Θα επανέλθω το απόγευμα, καλημέρα και πάλι σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Και να έφαγες μερικά μπισκότα δεν έγινε και τίποτε. 

Εγώ για την ώρα είμαι σε φάση θερμιδομετρητή!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Θα συνεχίσω την διατροφή μου με αυτό τον τρόπο γιατί οικονομικά στο σπίτι είμαστε χάλια, ώστε να αγοράσω το οτιδήποτε. Έχουν καθυστερήσει περίπου 20 μέρες να πληρώσουν στη δουλειά του άντρα μου και κάνουν πως δεν γνωρίζουν το πότε θα γίνει! Αποτέλεσμα -επειδή υπάρχουν και λογαριασμοί που έτρεξαν κι έπρεπε να πληρωθούν- είμαστε πανί με πανί και δεν βγαίνει για αγορές στο σούπερ μάρκετ. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι θα πληρώσουν γιατί είναι μεγάλη γαϊδουριά να αγοράζουν αυτοκίνητα εν μέσω κρίσης με την επωνυμία της εταιρίας και να αφήνουν το προσωπικό απλήρωτο χωρίς να τους νοιάζει το πως θα τα βγάλουν πέρα! :grind:

----------


## p_k

Γεια σου Μαρία!
Αυτή η κρίση έχει τρομερές επιπτώσεις σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής μας! Εύχομαι να πληρωθείτε γρήγορα, δυστυχώς ξέρω πολλούς στην ίδια κατάσταση! Φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει από το φθινόπωρο!
Πάντως απο οικονομικής απόψεως το πρόγραμμα των WW δεν απαιτεί συγκεκριμένες αγορές τροφίμων, οπότε μπορείς να το εφαρμόσεις άνετα, τρώγοντας αυτά που υπάρχουν.
Για μεσημεριανό έφαγα:

1 μερίδα γεμιστά με ρύζι
Σαλάτα ντομάτα με 2 κ.γλ. λάδι
60 γρ. τυρί χαμηλών λιπαρών
1 φέτα ψωμί
1 φλ. τσάι του βουνού

Έμειναν 8,5 πόντοι για το υπόλοιπο της ημέρας και το απόγευμα προβλέπεται καρπουζάκι (0 πόντοι).

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## p_k

Απογευματινό:

2 φέτες καρπούζι

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και καλή Κυριακή!
ʼψογη μέρα η χθεσινή, χωρίς την παραμικρή παρασπονδία!
Σήμερα ξεκίνησα με το παρακάτω πρωινό:

3 φρυγανιές
με 3 κ.γλ. μαρμελάδα χωρίς ζάχαρη
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
1 καφέ ντεκαφεϊνέ

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

καλο μας πι καπα  :Smile:  :Smile: 
πολυ χαιρομαι που σε βλεπω παλι ηρεμο και αποφασισμενο  :Smile: 
καλη επιτυχια στο προγραμμα σου..

----------


## p_k

2sweet2b4go10 !!!
Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο χάρηκα που είδα το ποστ σου! :yes:
Σ' ευχαριστώ ολόψυχα!
Εσύ τι κάνεις; Πού βρίσκεσαι; Πώς πας;

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> 2sweet2b4go10 !!!
> Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο χάρηκα που είδα το ποστ σου! :yes:
> Σ' ευχαριστώ ολόψυχα!
> Εσύ τι κάνεις; Πού βρίσκεσαι; Πώς πας;


κι εγω χαιρομαι οταν σε βλεπω  :Smile: 

αχ καλο μου πι καπα
εγω μετα απο μια μεγαλη απωλεια και εμτα απο μεγαλο διαστημα διατηρησης των χαμενων κιλων, εχω βαλει ΠΟΛΛΑ απο αυτα παλι, δυστυχως  :Frown: 
δυστυχως επιβεβαιωνεται αυτο το δυσοιωνο που ξερουμε (ας μην το επαναλαβω)
εχω πεισθει πλεον, οτι ειναι οργανικο το θεμα του ριμπαουντ.
απλα μολις βρει ευκαιρια ο οργανισμος, παθαινει τετοια μανια επανακαμψης που ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τον συγκρατησεις.. 
και περιεργως, ηρεμει μολις παρει τα χαμενα... η εστω λιγο πριν...
κι εγω προσπαθω παλι, να ισορροπησω κυριως, γιατι εχω σιγουρευτει οτι η στερηση ειναι αυτη που που εχει σαν επιπτωση το ριμπαουντ.
προσπαθω να ξεγελασω λοιπον τον οργανισμο μου με σωστη διατροφη.
να δουμε  :Smile: 

ναξερεις3 οτι περα απο την συμπαθεια που σου εχω, στηριζω παντα την προσπαθεια σου γιατι πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι η διατροφη που ακολουθεις ειναι απο τις πιο-κοντα-στην-λυση διατροφες που υπαρχουν.
ειναι δλδ, απλα μια πεπατημενη για να μαθει να τρωει καποιος σωστα , υγιεινα και με μετρο.
καπου εκει βρισκεται η λυση αν δεν απευθυνθει καποιος σε χειρουργο, πιστευω.

----------


## p_k

Λοιπόν...
εύχομαι ειλικρινά να ξαναμπεις στο δρόμο της σωστής διατροφής και όλων των υπόλοιπων που συντελούν στην απώλεια.
Το θέμα είναι να γίνεται σωστά η συντήρηση και έπειτα να πάρουμε την απόφαση να προσέχουμε. Όλα με μέτρο. Και έξω θα βγούμε και σε κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις θα πάμε και το γλυκάκι μας θα τιμήσουμε, αλλά απο εκεί και πέρα αν αρχίσουμε να ξεφεύγουμε συστηματικά, το χάσαμε το παιχνίδι...
Χρειάζεται νοητικός επαναπρογραμματισμός, ας πούμε, θέληση και τήρηση 5-6 απλών κανόνων.
Ξέρω βέβαια ότι στη θεωρία καλά είναι όλα αυτά, τι γίνεται όμως στην πράξη; Αυτό είναι το θέμα.
Πραγματικά έχω πάρει την απόφαση να μην επιτρέψω άλλα φαινόμενα ριμπάουντ στον εαυτό μου. Και επειδή ξέρω τον εαυτό μου, είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα τα καταφέρω αν συνεχίσω έτσι.
Μετά την απώλεια θα ερθει η συντήρηση, η οποία πρέπει να γίνει σωστά. Και από εκεί και πέρα είπαμε...
Μην εγκαταλείπεις όμως την προσπάθεια.
Προχώρα, ξεκίνα πάλι και όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

συμφωνω πι καπα  :Smile: 
οσο απογοητευτικο και να ειναι, το πιο σημαντικο ειναι να μην εγκαταλειψει καποιος.
γιατι και πρακτικα να το δουμε,
εκει που με το πισω - μπρος, μπορει να συντηρειται γυρω στα 90 κιλα (για παραδειγμα) αν εγκαταλειψει, μπορει να βρεθει καισ τα 150... κι εκει θα ειναι ακομα πιο δυσκολα τα πραγματα.

αγωνιστικους χαιρετισμους λοιπον!!!!!!
ευχομαι να μας πανε ολα καλα, αυτη τη φορα  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Και κάτι άλλο:
πολύ σημαντική είναι η ενθάρρυνση και συμπαράσταση από ανθρώπους που πραγματικά νοιάζονται.
Το ποστ σου σήμερα το πρωί ήταν για μένα το καλύτερο ξεκίνημα της ημέρας! :yes:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Και κάτι άλλο:
> πολύ σημαντική είναι η ενθάρρυνση και συμπαράσταση από ανθρώπους που πραγματικά νοιάζονται.
> Το ποστ σου σήμερα το πρωί ήταν για μένα το καλύτερο ξεκίνημα της ημέρας! :yes:


χαιρομαι πολυ γι αυτο !
να ξερεις οτι ηταν απο καρδιας  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Το ξέρω, το ίδιο ισχύει και από τη δική μου πλευρά!

Πρωινό σνακ:

2 φέτες καρπούζι

Μεσημεριανό:

1/2 μερίδα μοσχάρι με κριθαράκι
15 γρ. τριμμένο τυρί
2 ντομάτες σαλάτα με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
50 γρ. ψωμί

----------


## p_k

Μια ακόμη καλή μέρα σήμερα τελείωσε με τα εξής:

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ

1 κεσεδάκι γιαούρτι 2%
με 3 φρυγανιές κομμένες

ΒΡΑΔΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με 30 γρ. γκούντα
1 κομματάκι σοκολάτα των 15 γρ.

Και με το νερό οκ σήμερα, όλα καλά!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους! :yes:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Δρόσισε λίγο ο καιρός από χθες το βράδυ... Καλύτερα, γιατί η πολλή ζέστη δε μ' αρέσει καθόλου!
Συνεχίζουμε σήμερα κανονικά.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

50 γρ. κορν φλέικς (τα κλασικά)
με 200 ml γάλα 1,5%
και 2 κ.γλ. μέλι
1 φρυγανιά (15 γρ.)
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

Σήμερα το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει και περπάτημα το απόγευμα.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

p_k σ'ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση -αν και καθυστερημένα, γιατί έλειπα- και σκέφτομαι ν' αρχίσω κι εγώ με τους πόντους για να είμαι εντός προγράμματος και στα οικονομικά του σπιτιού μου! Μια λεπτομέρεια χρειάζομαι επειδή στον κατάλογο με τα φαγητά στην άλλη ανάρτηση με το πρόγραμμα δεν γράφει σε πόσα γραμμάρια αναλογεί, μπορείς να κάνεις μια σημείωση; Ας πούμε αν έχω μπριάμ, ή μελιτζάνες ιμάμ μπαϊλντί, ή φασολάκια λαδερά (όλα κανονικά μαγειρεμένα) πόσα γραμμάρια να υπολογίζω από αυτά για μια μερίδα; :grin:

----------


## p_k

Μαρία καλησπέρα,
θα υπολογίζεις μια κανονικού μεγέθους μερίδα εστιατορίου.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Γύρω στα 250 γρ. δηλαδή; Κολλάω στη λεπτομέρεια αυτή γιατί την σήμερον τα εστιατόρια σερβίρουν τεράστιες μερίδες και δεν νομίζω ότι με κάτι τέτοιο βαδίζει και το πρόγραμμα των πόντων! :duh:

----------


## p_k

Δεν ξέρω από γραμμάρια, αλλά σίγουρα δε μιλάμε για τεράστιες μερίδες. Μια κανονική μερίδα, που αν τη φας θα ικανοποιήσεις το αίσθημα της πείνας χωρίς να βαραίνεις. Αυτό ακολουθώ εγώ.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!
Σήμερα ξεκίνησα με 50 γρ. κορν φλέικς, 200 ml γάλα και 2 κ.γλ. μέλι. 
Την Τετάρτη είναι το καθιερωμένο εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα, οπότε εκεί θα φανεί τι έκανα όλη την εβδομάδα.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Το πρόγραμμα συνεχίζεται κανονικά και η διάθεση πολύ καλή!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

3 φρυγανιές
με 3 κ.γλ. μαρμελάδα ροδάκινο
200 ml γάλα 1,5%
10 γρ. σοκολάτα
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η σημερινή και η απώλεια βάρους συνεχίζεται.
Μισό κιλό κάτω αυτήν την εβδομάδα.
Από τα 92,8 κατέβηκα στα 92,3.
Προχωράμε λοιπόν σταθερά και αταλάντευτα!  :Smile: 
Καλή συνέχεια να έχουμε όλοι!

08 Ιουνίου 94,7
15 Ιουνίου 93,0
22 Ιουνίου 92,8
29 Ιουνίου 92,3

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Mπράβο για την σταθερή απώλεια. Να πως το περιγράφω εγώ συνήθως κάτι τέτοιο: 2 πακετάκια βιτάμ μόλις έλιωσαν από πάνω σου! :yes:

----------


## p_k

Μαρία σ' ευχαριστώ! Εσύ πώς πας;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ψάχνομαι! :Ρ Βασικά μόλις φόρτωσα στον υπολογιστή από cd το 1,2,3 Success 2000 για να δω λεπτομέρειες που ίσως μου έχουν διαφύγει. Βλέπεις ο κάθε άνθρωπος με πρόβλημα βάρους θέλει να ακολουθεί το πρόγραμμα που του ταιριάζει. Θα το ψάξω κι αυτό μέχρι να καταλήξω κάπου, στο μεταξύ τρώω με βάση τους εδώ πόντους.  :Big Grin:  Το θετικό είναι ότι παραμένω στο ίδιο βάρος παρά τις ατασθαλίες που κάνω ώρες ώρες και φυσικά ποτέ δεν ξεχνάω να ανεβαίνω στην ζυγαριά κάθε Δευτέρα πρωί. Είναι κάτι που με επαγρυπνεί! :yes:

----------


## angek

Τσα!!!!!! νάμαι και εγώ μετά από 20 μέρες απουσίας!!!!!Τρελό
διάβασμα και πολλές υποχρεώσεις γιαυτό χάθηκα. Χάρηκα πάρα
πολύ για την επάνοδο σου p-k και σου εύχομαι θερμά καλές
προσπάθειες. Όλες αυτές τις μέρες της απουσίας μου από την
παρέα μας η διατροφή μου για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν ηταν
και η πιό σωστή διατροφικά. Έκτός από αυτό, περνούσα αρκετές
ώρες την ημέρα καθιστή-λόγω διαβασμάτων-και η σωματική μου
δραστηριότητα περιορίστηκε αρκετά μιάς και έκλεισε-λόγω καλο-
καιριού και το γυμναστήριο. Μετά από όλα αυτά, φοβόμουνα ότι
η ζυγαριά θα μου 'έριχνε φάσκελα' αλλά ευτυχώς το βάρος μου
αυξήθηκε μόνο κατά 600 γρ. και σήμερα το πρωί ήμουν 81 κ.
Μπαίνω λοιπόν και εγώ δυναμικά πάλι στην προσπάθεια και αυτή
τη φορά είμαι αποφασισμένη να φτάσω το στόχο μου και να τον
διατηρήσω (77 κ.)
Για πρωινό σήμερα το στανταράκι μου:γάλα, corn-flakes, 1 κ.γ
μέλι (4 π) ενδιάμεσα 3 βερύκκοκα.
Μεσημέρι: σάντουιτς 1 φ.τυρί light, ντομάτα, 1 κ.γ μαγιονέζα(6 π)
Βραδυνό: (τώρα που γράφω), τονοσαλάτα με ωμα λαχανικά,
2 κ.γ λάδι και 60 γρ. κρουτόν,(7 π) και επειδή έχω ακόμα πόντους
μπορεί πριν κοιμηθώ να φάω και ένα γιαουρτάκι
Να έχετε ένα όμορφο καλοκαιρινό βράδυ όλοι σας και το ηθικό
ακμαίο παρ'ολα αυτά τα σκ...που συμβαίνουν γύρω μας

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Καλησπέρα!
> Είναι αλήθεια ότι χαθήκαμε, προσωπικά όμως πριν δεκαπέντε μέρες είχα βάλει ένα στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου: θα έγραφα εδώ αν κατόρθωνα να έχω απώλεια βάρους για δύο συνεχόμενες εβδομάδες. Το έκανα διότι όλο το προηγούμενο διάστημα ήμουν στη φάση αρχίζω - σταματάω - ξαναρχίζω, κλπ. κάτι που εκτός των άλλων είναι και πολύ ψυχοφθόρο.
> Πράγματι, πήγα πολύ καλά: ξεκίνησα την Τετάρτη 8 Ιουνίου στα 94,7 κιλά και την πρώτη εβδομάδα έχασα 1,7 κατεβαίνοντας στα 93.
> Τη δεύτερη εβδομάδα δεν εφάρμοσα όπως ξέρω το πρόγραμμα, αλλά και πάλι είχα απώλεια 200 γραμμαρίων, κατεβαίνοντας στα *92,8* κιλά. Συνολικά -1,9 κιλά επομένως.
> Έγινε η αρχή και τώρα το ξέρω, το βλέπω, το αισθάνομαι, είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος για τον εαυτό μου. Εννοώ σίγουρος ότι θα κάνω αυτά που πρέπει. Το πρόγραμμα που αγάπησα και εμπιστεύομαι, αυτό που με βοήθησε τόσες φορές στο παρελθόν.
> Αυτήν τη φορά όμως, θα προσέξω πολύ το θέμα συντήρηση. Δεν θα επαναληφθούν τα λάθη του παρελθόντος που οδήγησαν σε επανάκτηση μέρους των κιλών. Ήρεμα και όμορφα θα κάνω το πρόγραμμα, χωρίς μεγαλοστομίες και πολλά λόγια και το αποτέλεσμα θα με ανταμείψει.
> Είναι αυτό που λέμε "έγινε το κλικ".
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση αναβολών ή παρεκτροπών.
> ...


Γειά σας και απο μένα και συγνώμη που χάθηκα τόσο καιρό. Χάλασε και το λάπτοπ, όλο έλεγα να πάω σε κάποιο νετ καφέ να στείλω κάνα μύνημα αλλά όλο κάτι άλλο έκανα και τελικά αποφάσισα να πάρω πίσω το λάπτοπ.

Καλο κουράγιο σε όλους σας. πι κάπα κακώς που πάς με βάση το παλιό. θεωρώ οτι το νέο είναι ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ η τελειοποίηση του προγράμματος τους. ειδικά αυτό με το πεδόμετρο και το κομπιουτεράκι που υπολογίζεις τους πόντους κοκ είναι φοβερά. νομίζω η εξίσωση που χρησιμοποιήσανε στο νέο πρόγραμμα αντικατροπτίζει απόλυτα το 'άουτκομ' των θερμίδων που βγαίνει ύστερα απο κάθε γεύμα ανάλογα με πρωτείνη, υδατάνθρακα, λίπος, ίνες. αυτό αντιτροπτίζεται απόλυτα και στο στομάχι! δηλαδή αν τρώς φαγητά πλούσια σε filling and healthy foods τρώς και λιγότερυς πόντους και χορταίνεις για πιο πολλή ώρα. στο αμερικάνικο πρέπει να λέγονται πάουερ φούντς. 
τι να πώ, καλό και το παλιό αλλα επιμένω το νέο είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο για μένα. και θέωρω ακόμα πιο ευέλικτο απο το παλιό. 

τεσπα, καλό κουράγιο με το παλιό πρόγραμμα και να φτάσεις τα κιλά που θέλεις! πάντως εγώ έχασα ακόμα ένα απο τότε που το ξεκίνησα. τώρα περιμένω να ζυγιστώ πάλι να δώ τι κατάφερα...

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by p_k_
> 2sweet2b4go10 !!!
> Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο χάρηκα που είδα το ποστ σου! :yes:
> Σ' ευχαριστώ ολόψυχα!
> ...


ναι απλά πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε ότι το πρόγραμμα δεν το κάνουμε απλά για να χάσουμε κιλά και λίπος κοκ
το κάνουμε για να μάθουμε να τρεφόαμστε σωστά και να το συνεχίσουμε αυτό μετά και στο κομμάτι της συντήρησης (που είναι ίσως και το πιο σημαντικό κομμάτι!). Αυτό είναι το λάθος μάς...

στο νέο πρόγραμμα που ακολουθώ έχει εδικό βιβλιαράκι
proof your weight

έχει μέσα διάφορες συμβουλές για το πως να αυξάνεις σταδιακά τους πόντους σου κοκ
πάντως, λέει οτι το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μην αλλάξουμε τις διατροφικές μας συνήθειες, να τρώμε στα πλαίσια των πόντνων και φυσικά να γυμναζόμαστε. Κάτι ξέρουνε οι άτιμοι και φτιάξανε ολόκληρο πεδόμετρο!

καλημέρα!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Και να έφαγες μερικά μπισκότα δεν έγινε και τίποτε. 
> 
> Εγώ για την ώρα είμαι σε φάση θερμιδομετρητή!  Θα συνεχίσω την διατροφή μου με αυτό τον τρόπο γιατί οικονομικά στο σπίτι είμαστε χάλια, ώστε να αγοράσω το οτιδήποτε. Έχουν καθυστερήσει περίπου 20 μέρες να πληρώσουν στη δουλειά του άντρα μου και κάνουν πως δεν γνωρίζουν το πότε θα γίνει! Αποτέλεσμα -επειδή υπάρχουν και λογαριασμοί που έτρεξαν κι έπρεπε να πληρωθούν- είμαστε πανί με πανί και δεν βγαίνει για αγορές στο σούπερ μάρκετ. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι θα πληρώσουν γιατί είναι μεγάλη γαϊδουριά να αγοράζουν αυτοκίνητα εν μέσω κρίσης με την επωνυμία της εταιρίας και να αφήνουν το προσωπικό απλήρωτο χωρίς να τους νοιάζει το πως θα τα βγάλουν πέρα! :grind:



Δεν το ξέρεις οτι ο τρίτος παγκόσμιος πόλεμος που βιώνουμε αυτήν την στιγμή είναι οικονομικός; και ψυχολογικός;
δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σκοτωθεί κανείς

πάλι καλά να λές που είμαστε στην ευρώπη και έχουμε κι αυτά που έχουμε.
υπάρχουνε άλλες χώρς που είναι χειρότερα απο εμάς. Να το ξέρεις!

πάντως κι εγώ δεν παίρνω προιόντα απο φαγητά κοκ. ισως δοκιμάσω τα γλυκά τους απο περιέργεια. πήρα όμως τα κλίκερς, το τράκ με τις 12 εβδομάδες, την ζυγαριά κουζίνας (αυτή είαι το πιο φοβερό κομμάτι απο όλα!), ενα βιβλίο με συνταγές με βάση το νέο πρόγραμμα. 
θα πάρω κι άλλα προς το τέλος ιουλίου. ta pan liners, ta spoons kai to measuring spray. αμα τα δείς στον κατάλογο θα καταλάβεις. με το πρώτο κάνεις απίστευτα τραγανιστά ταγαντικά φαγητά με... ελάχιστο εώς καθόλου λάδι! η μόνο με νερό!
δεν τα θεωρώ πολύ ακριβά και νομίζω οτι αξίξουνε τον κόπο. άσε που είναι επενδύσεις, δηλαδη τα παίρνεις μια φορά και τα κρατάς... χρόνια.

όσον αφορά τα φαγητά όπως προείπε και ο πι κάπα, κάνεις τα δικά σου!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> p_k σ'ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση -αν και καθυστερημένα, γιατί έλειπα- και σκέφτομαι ν' αρχίσω κι εγώ με τους πόντους για να είμαι εντός προγράμματος και στα οικονομικά του σπιτιού μου! Μια λεπτομέρεια χρειάζομαι επειδή στον κατάλογο με τα φαγητά στην άλλη ανάρτηση με το πρόγραμμα δεν γράφει σε πόσα γραμμάρια αναλογεί, μπορείς να κάνεις μια σημείωση; Ας πούμε αν έχω μπριάμ, ή μελιτζάνες ιμάμ μπαϊλντί, ή φασολάκια λαδερά (όλα κανονικά μαγειρεμένα) πόσα γραμμάρια να υπολογίζω από αυτά για μια μερίδα; :grin:


θα πάρεις το κλασσικό άσπρο πιάτο και θα το γεμίσεις με μια μεσαία μερίδα χωρίς να είναι γεμάτη εντελώς η περιφέρεια του πιάτου. αυτό θα είναι η μεσαία μερίδα για τα περισσότερα μαγειρεμένα φαγητά.

για τις φακές, δυο μεγάλες κουταλιές με αυτό που μαγειρεύεις ειναι μια μερίδα ( με βάση το παλιό σύστημα νομίζω 6 πόντοι).

μπορείς να απευθυνθείς κι εδώ για να ξέρεις ακριβώς θερμίδες (εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ για να βρίσκω πρωτείνες και υδατάνθρακες κι όλας σε κάθε μαγειρεμένα φαγητό, για να βρίσκω τους πρωπόντους)

http://caloriecount.about.com/


πάτα το φαγητό που θέλεις στα αγγλικά (υπάρχουνε πολλά ονλάιν λεξικά αν δεν ξέρεις τις αγγλικές ονομασίες), συνήθως η πρώτη επιλογή που βγάζει ειναι η κλασσική μαγειρεμένη μερίδα και κάνε τους υπολογισμούς σου!

καλημέρα και σε σένα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Χάρηκα πολύ που επέστρεψες Μάριε και βλέπω είσαι πολύ ενθουσιασμένος με το νέο σου πρόγραμμα. Πάντως γενικά οι διαφορές στους πόντους απ'το πρώτο πρόγραμμα μέχρι το τωρινό δεν είναι μεγάλες. Παράδειγμα χθες υπολόγιζα ένα παγωτό πύραυλο με το πρώτο πρόγραμμα έχει 3,5 πόντους, με το flexipoint πάει στους 4 και με το τωρινό πάει στους 4,5. Πάντως οι πόντοι που μου αναλογούν με το πρώτο και με το flexipoint παραμένουν 24. Με το νέο πρόγραμμα Μάριε οι πόντοι που σου αναλογούν έχουν αυξηθεί σε σύγκριση με το προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα;

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Χάρηκα πολύ που επέστρεψες Μάριε και βλέπω είσαι πολύ ενθουσιασμένος με το νέο σου πρόγραμμα. Πάντως γενικά οι διαφορές στους πόντους απ'το πρώτο πρόγραμμα μέχρι το τωρινό δεν είναι μεγάλες. Παράδειγμα χθες υπολόγιζα ένα παγωτό πύραυλο με το πρώτο πρόγραμμα έχει 3,5 πόντους, με το flexipoint πάει στους 4 και με το τωρινό πάει στους 4,5. Πάντως οι πόντοι που μου αναλογούν με το πρώτο και με το flexipoint παραμένουν 24. Με το νέο πρόγραμμα Μάριε οι πόντοι που σου αναλογούν έχουν αυξηθεί σε σύγκριση με το προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα;



έλα μαρία, κι εγώ χάρηκα που επέστρεψα. μόλις έφαγα

μια χωριάτικη,. 14 πρ.π
150 γρμ πατάτες τηγανισμένες με 2 κγ βούτυρο, και σωταρισμένο κρεμμυδάκι, 3 και 2 πρ. π
100 γρμ άσπρο ψωμί, 6 πρ.π

μαρία ξέρεις το να υπολογίσεις ποσες ακριβώς θερμίδες είναι ένας πόντος στο σύστημα αυτό είναι ένα τρίκ.
γενικά, στο φλέξιποιντς ένας πόντος ήτανε περίπου 50 με 60 θερμίδες, τώρα ένας πρωπόντος είναι περίπου 30 με 40 θερμίδες. 
το σύστημα δεν υπολογίζει απλά τις θερμίδες που τρώς, αλλά το άουτκαμ των θερμίδων αφού φας. το αναλύει πολύ καλά αυτό στο βιβλιαράκι νο 1 για τον τροπο δηλαδη που το νέο σύστημα υπολογίζει τους πρωπόντους. 

γενικά, οπως μπορεί να καταλάβεις, οι πόντοι διπλασιαστήκανε. το ελάχιστο καθημερινό όριο είναι 29 πρω.π και το μέγιστο ειναι 60 νομίζω. δεν το τσκέκαρα αλλά κάπου εκεί πρέπει να είνια. συν τους 49 εβδομαδιαίους που τους έχουμε όλοι. οποτε καταλαβαίνεις. δεν είναι οτι τρως παραπάνω. δηλαδη εκει που παλιά τα ασπρα ζυμαρικά μια μερίδα νομίζω είχανε 8 πποντους τα 100γρμ νομίζω καπου εκεί τώρα έχουνε 12. τα καφέ εννιά.
άλλα φαγητά πέσανε, άλλα αυξηθήκανε. για να μπορέσω να σου πω τους πρωποντους απο αυτο πυ μου ζητάς πρέπει να μου πείς πρωτείνη και υδτάνθρακα, πέραα απο θερμίδες και λίπος. αλλιώς, δεν μπορώ να σου πώ. γενκά, υπάρχει αύξηση σε όλα τα φαγητά (αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι αυξηθήκανε οι θερμίδες, πρόσεχε ένας πρωπόντος πάνω κάτω είναι μισός φλεξιπόντος) ανάλογα με την περιεκτικότητα τους σε πρωτείνη και υδατάνθρακα. αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι κατ'ανάγκην είναι περισσότερες θερμίδες. δηλαδή οι φακές τώρα μια μερίδα έχουνε 7 πρ.π αλλά φαντάσου παλιά είχανε 6π. λιγότερα το υπολογιζεις ομως τώρα, γύρω 260 θερμίδες. παλιά ήτανε γύρω στις 310. γιατί ο τρόπος που το υπολόγιζεις με το παλιό δεν λαμβάνει υπόψιν οτι λογω τη πολλης πρωτείνης ο οργανισμος σπαταλάει περισσότερη ενέργια για να το πέψει, οπότε το άουτκαμ ειναι λιγότερο. αντίθετα, τροφές πλουσιες σε υδατάνθρακες και ειδικά σε απλά σάκχαρα και με υψηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη εξαφανίζουνε τους πρωπόντους! κυριολεκτιλά!

σε ζάλισα; έτσι ειναι

δωσε διατροφικες πληροφοριες και θα σου πω!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Για τον πύραυλο που σου ανάφερα μπήκα εδώ: http://www.calculator.net/weight-wat...alculator.html και σημείωσα τις πληροφορίες και έλαβα το αποτέλεσμα που σου σημείωσα.

Το μόνο που άλλαξαν τελικά είναι να υπολογίζεις τα πάντα αναλόγως τα συστατικά της τροφής. :duh:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Για τον πύραυλο που σου ανάφερα μπήκα εδώ: http://www.calculator.net/weight-wat...alculator.html και σημείωσα τις πληροφορίες και έλαβα το αποτέλεσμα που σου σημείωσα.
> 
> Το μόνο που άλλαξαν τελικά είναι να υπολογίζεις τα πάντα αναλόγως τα συστατικά της τροφής. :duh:



αλλάξανε πολλά μαρία. και σε πολλά φαγητά πχ υπολογίσανε και τον τροπο που το μαγειρεύεις. δηλαδή οι ψητές πατάτες επειδή κατά το ψήσιμο παθαίνουνε διάφορες διεργασίες και γίνονται πιο μαλακές και εύπεπτες αυξηθήκανε οι πόντοι. δηλαδή 100 γρμ έχουνε 2 πόντους πάλι αλλα τα 150 4, τα 200 γρμ 6 κοκ

λαμβάνουνε υπ'όψιν όλες τις νέες διατροφικές πληροφορίες που έχει βρεί η επιστήμη μαρία!

πες μου λίγο για τον πύραυλο τα συστατικά να σου πώ πόσους πρ.π θα έχει

εγώ που αγοράζω τον τυπικό εμπορικό μεσαίο πύραυλο έχει 9 πρ.π
ο πιο μεγαλός πύραυλος με έντονη κορυφή είχε 12 πρ.π

καταλαβαίνεις διαφορά! λόγω των υδατανθράκων!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Kαλά και δεν πέταξα το κουτί (είναι πακέτο με 10 πυραύλους των 120 ml ο καθένας).

Πύραυλος βανίλια 120 ml

Ενέργεια: 779 Kj / 186 kcal
Πρωτείνες: 2,3 g
Υδατάνθρακες: 25 g
" εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα: 17 g
Λιπαρά: 8,6 g
" εκ των οποίων κορεσμένα: 7 g
Διαιτητικές ίνες: 0,4 g
Νάτριο: 0.023g
Αλάτι: 0.06 g


Πύραυλος βανίλια - σοκολάτα 120 ml

Ενέργεια: 783 Kj / 187 kcal
Πρωτείνες: 2,5 γ
Υδατάνθρακες: 25 γ
" εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα: 17 γ
Λιπαρά: 8,6 γ
" εκ των οποίων κορεσμένα: 6,8 γ
Διαιτητικές ίνες: 0,48 γ
Νάτριο: 0,04 γ
Αλάτι: 0,09 γ

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Kαλά και δεν πέταξα το κουτί (είναι πακέτο με 10 πυραύλους των 120 ml ο καθένας).
> 
> Πύραυλος βανίλια 120 ml
> 
> Ενέργεια: 779 Kj / 186 kcal
> Πρωτείνες: 2,3 g
> Υδατάνθρακες: 25 g
> " εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα: 17 g
> ...


5 πρ.π ο ένας!

----------


## p_k

Μάριε καλησπέρα!
Ποιο είναι το ημερήσιο όριο πόντων σου;
Πόσους πρέπει να καταναλώνεις βάσει του calculator;
Και ποιo είναι το τωρινό σου βάρος;

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Μάριε καλησπέρα!
> Ποιο είναι το ημερήσιο όριο πόντων σου;
> Πόσους πρέπει να καταναλώνεις βάσει του calculator;
> Και ποιo είναι το τωρινό σου βάρος;


έλα τώρα είμαι στα 106 κιλά
και ο στόχος των ημερήσιων πόντων είναι 51 προπόντοι.
ο στόχος μου είναι να φτάσω τα 100 σε πρώτη φάση και μετά βλέπω. 
όπως εξήγησα σε προηγούμενο πόστ ειμαι λίγο τομάρι και το ιδεώδες βάρος μου ειναι αυξημένο, είμαι στα 90 με 100 κιλά δηλαδή.
ξέρεις ειναι στην φάση πυ πρέπει να προσέχεις πολύ διότι η μικρότερη παρατυπία διαλύει τα πάντα. ευτυχώς που έχει και το πεδόμετρο και σου δινει έμπνευση να γυμνάζεσαι!

----------


## p_k

Κάποια στιγμή θα το ξεκινήσω κι εγώ Μάριε, ο λόγος που κάνω το παλιό είναι ότι δούλεψε πολύ καλά για εμένα και του έχω πλήρη εμπιστοσύνη.
Όπως βέβαια έχω πλήρη εμπιστοσύνη σε όλα τα προγράμματα των WW, καθώς όπως έχω πει είμαι ισόβιο μέλος από το 1996.
Το έχω μελετήσει και το δοκίμασα 1 βδομάδα, χάνοντας μάλιστα 1,2 κιλά.
Είναι θέμα χρόνου πιστεύω!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

xaxaxaxaxaxaxxa
καλησπερες!
σας βλεπω ανασκουμπωμενους και ορεξατους και χαιρομαι!

ΜΑΡΙΕ
ειχα ασχοληθει με τα ww την πρωτη εποχη τους... πριν ακομα κι απ τα φλεξιποιντς..
οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν θυμαμαι τπτ απο νουμερα πλεον.
το μονο που μου εμεινβε απ την ιστορια ειναι μια μικρουλα ζυγαρια ακριβειας.
μηπως εχεις καθολου ηλεκτρονικο υλικο απο το νεο συστημα να μου στειλεις να μελετησω?
ουτε τους ποντους μου δεν θυμαμαι πλεον  :Frown: 
το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι ηταν η πιο ισορροπημενη, ευελικτη κι αποτελεσματικη διατροφη που ειχα δοκιμασει...

κι αν καποιος αλλος εχει τετοιο ηλ. υλικο απο τον προσφατο τροπο , θα το εκτιμουσα να με ειδοποιησει.
ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

να κανω και μια ερωτηση-αποδειξη της πληρους αμνησιας μου.
οι ποντοι του καθενος βασιζονται στα κιλα που ειναι τωρα η σε αυτα που θελει να γινει?:|

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Κάποια στιγμή θα το ξεκινήσω κι εγώ Μάριε, ο λόγος που κάνω το παλιό είναι ότι δούλεψε πολύ καλά για εμένα και του έχω πλήρη εμπιστοσύνη.
> Όπως βέβαια έχω πλήρη εμπιστοσύνη σε όλα τα προγράμματα των WW, καθώς όπως έχω πει είμαι ισόβιο μέλος από το 1996.
> Το έχω μελετήσει και το δοκίμασα 1 βδομάδα, χάνοντας μάλιστα 1,2 κιλά.
> Είναι θέμα χρόνου πιστεύω!


τι να σου πω αφου δουλεύει για σένα κάντο...
εγώ πάντως θεωρώ ότι χάνεις πολλά με το φλεξιπόιντς, πολύ γνώση και πληροφορία σε σχέση με αυτά που τρώς και δεν υπολογίζεις σωστά αυτά που ουσιαστικά καταλήγουεν στον οργανισμό. 
νομίζω το νέο σύστημα οπως στο ξαναείπα είναι η τελειοποίηση. αμα βγάλουνε μετά απο καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια καινούριο θα είναι απλά υπολεπτομέρειες για διάφορες τροφές, πχ αυτή η τροφή επειδη είναι υγρή η στερεή κοκ εχει συν πλην ενα δυο πρωπόντους κοκ. οπως κάνανε τώρα με τις πατάτες. τι άλλο μπορούνε να βρούνε δηλαδή; να τελειοποιήσουνε κι άλλο την εξίσωση; ε ίσως να πούνε ανάλογα με τα σάκχαρα που τρώς, το είδος των λιπαρών κοκ καλά εκεί μιλάμε θα είναι τόσο επιστημονικό που θα είναι δυσβάχτατο για τον περισσότερο κόσμο να το κάνει. φαντάζεσαι; μια μεσαία ποσότητα άσπρου ψωμιού τόσους πόντους, μια μεσαία ποσότητα μαύρου ψωμιού λιγότερους λόγω ολικής άλεσης κοκ
άντε σε ζάλισα κι εσένα. μπορείς να το κάνεις στην συντήρηση πι κάπα. χάσε αυτά που θές και κάντο εκεί. πάντως εγώ που γνώριζα ούτως η άλλως κάποια πράγματα για την διατροφή κοκ θεωρώ ότι η νέα εξίσωση στο πρόγραμμα είναι η ιδανικότερη. οπως πολύ σώστα λέει το πρωτο βιβλιο, το ανθρώπινο σώμα δεν 'κάιει' την τροφή, αλλά την 'επεξεργάζεται΄. Αυτό λέει πολλά!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> xaxaxaxaxaxaxxa
> καλησπερες!
> σας βλεπω ανασκουμπωμενους και ορεξατους και χαιρομαι!
> 
> ΜΑΡΙΕ
> ειχα ασχοληθει με τα ww την πρωτη εποχη τους... πριν ακομα κι απ τα φλεξιποιντς..
> οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν θυμαμαι τπτ απο νουμερα πλεον.
> το μονο που μου εμεινβε απ την ιστορια ειναι μια μικρουλα ζυγαρια ακριβειας.
> ...


έχουνε αλλάξει όλα τα νούμερα φίλη μου  :Smile: . Τα πάντα αλλάξανε βασικά. Το μόνο που δεν άλλαξε είναι η νοοτροπία του προγράμματος.
δεν υπάρχουε πλεον κλίμακες με ιδεώδες βάρος κοκ, πρέπει να πας να κάνεις εξετάσεις να δείς που είσαι. υπάρχιε κομπιουτεράκι που βάζεις φύλο ύψος κιλά ηλικία κοκ αν θες απώλεια η συντήρηση και σου βγάζει το όριο των ημερήσιων πόντων σου. συν τους 49 εβδομαδαιούς που έχουμε όλοι. με το κομπουτεράκι υπολογίζεις επίσης και τους πόντους των τροφών πάντως τα συστατικά τους. και μπορείς με αυτό να κρατάς ημερήσιο σκόρ. 
τώρα έχουνε και πεδόμετρο αντι για κίτρινο χάρτη για τους πόντους της άσκησης (αν και συνεχίζει και έχει μέσα κλίμακα για ολα τα είδη της άσκησης, το πεδόμετρο δεν τα αντιλαμβάνεται όλα τα είδη πχ μυικη άσκηση).

δεν εχω καποιοι υλικο. εχω σκαναρει καποια πράγματα σκοπεύω να το σκανάρω όλο βασικά αλλά και πάλι, αμα δεν εχει το κομπιουτεράκι δεν γίνεται τπτ. θα σου συνιστουνα να αγοράσεις η το αγγλικό η το αμερικόνικο που πήρε ο πι κάπα και να το κάνεις αν είναι.


πι καπα η εκδοση που πηρες εσύ εχει μέσα βιβλιο με τους πρωπόντους έτοιμων μαγειρεμένων μερίδων; οπως αυτές που τρώμε εμείς εδώ στο ελλάντα; τα πιο πολλά τα βρίσκω και στο ίντερνετ πλέον αλλα καλυτερα θα ήτανε αν τα έβλεπα απο το επίσημο εγχειρίδιο τους. έλεγα αν υπάρχιε κάτι τέτοιο να το αγοράσω ξεχωριστά απο το άμαζον!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> να κανω και μια ερωτηση-αποδειξη της πληρους αμνησιας μου.
> οι ποντοι του καθενος βασιζονται στα κιλα που ειναι τωρα η σε αυτα που θελει να γινει?:|


πατάς το βάρος που είσαι μαζί με άλλα στοιχεία και λές αν θέλεις απώλεια η συντήρηση και σου βγάζει το όριο των ημερήσιων πόντων σου. 
αυτό θα πρέπει να το κάνεις καθε φορά στην αρχή της εβδομάδας γιατί απο μετά απο τρία τέσσερα κιλάκια περίπου πάει ενας πόντος παρακάτω κοκ

----------


## p_k

Μάριε, οπωσδήποτε το τελευταίο πρόγραμμα των WW είναι ό,τι τελειότερο έχουν βγάλει, επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένο και διατροφικά ισορροπημένο.
Ασχολούμαι με τη διατροφή πολλά χρόνια, πάντα από προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον και γιατί μ' αρέσει να μαθαίνω αλλά και να εφαρμόζω αυτά που μελετώ.
Έκατσα λοιπόν και μελέτησα πολύ καλά το πρόγραμμα και όχι μόνο από το έντυπο υλικό που παρέλαβα από Αμερική, αλλά και παρακολουθώντας πάρα πολλές συζητήσεις σε φόρουμ του εξωτερικού (κυρίως αμερικανικά).
Το γεγονός είναι ότι το PointsPlus πάει τη διατροφή ένα βήμα παραπέρα, με το να μην υπολογίζει τους πόντους λαμβάνοντας υπόψη μόνο θερμίδες, λίπος και ίνες, αλλά βάζοντας στο παιχνίδι και τις πρωτεϊνς και τους υδατάνθρακες. 
Είναι πολύ σωστότερες έτσι οι μετρήσεις και υπάρχει πάρα πολλή επιστήμη πίσω από το πρόγραμμα, δεν το έβγαλαν τυχαία.
Έγιναν μάλιστα όπως διάβασα και μελέτες για την αποτελεσματικότητά του, μελέτες οι οποίες έδειξαν ότι λειτουργεί πολύ καλά.
Ο λόγος που δεν το υιοθέτησα ακόμη είναι ότι είχα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα με το προηγούμενο, τώρα όμως έφτασε η ώρα να ξεκινήσω το νέο.
Θα αφήσω να ολοκληρωθεί την Τρίτη η εβδομάδα και την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη ξεκινάω το PointsPlus.
Έχω κάνει σημειώσεις με τις μετατροπές pounds, lbs, oz κλπ και στα βιβλία υπάρχουν όπως έχω γράψει και παλαιότερα όλα τα ελληνικά φαγητά. Θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις με τη μετάφραση των τροφών, αλλά όλα τα καταγράφω για να είμαι έτοιμος.
Το μοναδικό θέμα που υπάρχει είναι ότι δυστυχώς είχα ρίξει καφέ στο tracker των τριών μηνών (το βιβλιαράκι), αλλά πρόλαβα και έσωσα κάποιες σελίδες και θα κάνω φωτοτυπίες. Αν και αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα, καθώς έχω πολλά μπλοκάκια σημειώσεων (είμαι φαν της καταγραφής και της παραμικρής ποσότητας τροφής για να μην χάνεται ο έλεγχος).
Στο marketplace του αμερικανικού site δεν βρήκα να μπορείς να παραγγείλεις μόνο του το ημερολόγιο 3 μηνών, ίσως όμως να μου διέφυγε. Θα ξαναψάξω...
Αν βρεις κανένα λινκ δωσ' το μου.
Όπως και να ' χει το πράγμα, ένα είναι βέβαιο: την Τετάρτη ξεκινάω το καινούριο πρόγραμμα!
Καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα και συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια ενός ακόμη κιλού!
Πάμε πολύ καλά και θα συνεχίσουμε έτσι!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

α ωραια!
για δωστε βρε παιδια τα link οπου βρηκατε τα πιο ενδιαφεροντα πακετα του νεου προγραμματος!!!

----------


## p_k

http://www.weightwatchers.com/Templa...pageid=1036091

Καλησπέρα! Αυτό πήρα εγώ και είναι καταπληκτικό!
Υπάρχει και σε πιο απλή έκδοση, λίγο φθηνότερο.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> http://www.weightwatchers.com/Templa...pageid=1036091
> 
> Καλησπέρα! Αυτό πήρα εγώ και είναι καταπληκτικό!
> Υπάρχει και σε πιο απλή έκδοση, λίγο φθηνότερο.


χμ
ναι. το ειδα αυτο το σαιτ, αλλα οι παραγγελιες τους ειναι μονο για αμερικη, οπως και το αγγλικο, ειναι για αγγλια!!!
πρεπει να συμπληρωσεις πολιτεια κλπ δηλαδη...

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Μάριε, οπωσδήποτε το τελευταίο πρόγραμμα των WW είναι ό,τι τελειότερο έχουν βγάλει, επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένο και διατροφικά ισορροπημένο.
> Ασχολούμαι με τη διατροφή πολλά χρόνια, πάντα από προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον και γιατί μ' αρέσει να μαθαίνω αλλά και να εφαρμόζω αυτά που μελετώ.
> Έκατσα λοιπόν και μελέτησα πολύ καλά το πρόγραμμα και όχι μόνο από το έντυπο υλικό που παρέλαβα από Αμερική, αλλά και παρακολουθώντας πάρα πολλές συζητήσεις σε φόρουμ του εξωτερικού (κυρίως αμερικανικά).
> Το γεγονός είναι ότι το PointsPlus πάει τη διατροφή ένα βήμα παραπέρα, με το να μην υπολογίζει τους πόντους λαμβάνοντας υπόψη μόνο θερμίδες, λίπος και ίνες, αλλά βάζοντας στο παιχνίδι και τις πρωτεϊνς και τους υδατάνθρακες. 
> Είναι πολύ σωστότερες έτσι οι μετρήσεις και υπάρχει πάρα πολλή επιστήμη πίσω από το πρόγραμμα, δεν το έβγαλαν τυχαία.
> Έγιναν μάλιστα όπως διάβασα και μελέτες για την αποτελεσματικότητά του, μελέτες οι οποίες έδειξαν ότι λειτουργεί πολύ καλά.
> Ο λόγος που δεν το υιοθέτησα ακόμη είναι ότι είχα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα με το προηγούμενο, τώρα όμως έφτασε η ώρα να ξεκινήσω το νέο.
> Θα αφήσω να ολοκληρωθεί την Τρίτη η εβδομάδα και την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη ξεκινάω το PointsPlus.
> ...



μάλιστα γκαντεμιά με το βιβλαράκι. εγώ κλασσικά όπως έκανα και με το παλιο το έχω σκανάρει κοκ. βέβαια δεν είναι το ίδιο με το αμερικάνικο σε μορφή κοκ, αλλά η φιλοσοφία η ίδια, προφανώς. αν θες να σου στείλω τπτ πες το!

αν εχεις το βιβλιο τοτε κανα καπο και γραψε τους πρωπόντους με βάση τον οδηγό τον δικό μας εδώ. πρέπει να υπάρχει λίστα πιο πρίν που είναι παρμένη απο τον σύντροφο διατροφής τον ελληνικό. αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο, ξεκίνα και γράφε! θα βοηθήσεις πολύ! 

βασικά κι εγώ θα ήθελα να αγοράσω το απλό αμερικάνικο πακετάκι και για το 24ωρο σύντροφο διατροφής αλλά και για το τράκ :Ρ. αλλά μόνο αμερική δέχονται. εσύ πως τα κατάφερες και το πήρες; να μας κάνεις καμιά εξυπηρέτηση αν είναι χεχε.

κουράγιο με το πρόγραμμα.

υγ σκοπεύω μιας και μπαίνει νέα βδομάδα να αξιοποιήσω τους εβδομαδιαίους πόντους και να φάω μια ωραία βάφλα σήμερα το βράδυ με παγωτό φυστίκι. 18 πρωπόντους θα την βάλω, έτσι οπως υπολόγισα τα συστικά μόνος μου. θα την τσακίσω, θα το ευχαριστηθώ!
υγ 2 και ναι, τώρα πεινάω! πολύ! πάω για δυο τρια φρούτα! σας αφήνω!

----------


## doram

Γεια σε όλους και καλή επιτυχια. Ουτε που θυμάμαι πόσες φορες ξεκινησα διαιτα και τα παρατησα. Λεω να κανω μια ακομη προσπάθεια με οσα στοιχεια συγκέντρωσα απο εδω για τ Flexipoints. Μπορεί κάποιος να υπολογισει αυτα τα ξυλάκια παγωτό με κρεμα και επικάλυψη σοκολάτας 0% πόσους πόντους εχουν; με τον παλιο τροπο.

----------


## p_k

doram, για τον υπολογισμό πρέπει να ξέρεις τις θερμίδες και τα λιπαρά (μιλάω για το παλιό σύστημα). Δες τη συσκευασία.

Ξεκίνησα σήμερα το PointsPlus Μάριε, ευχαριστώ για το "καλό κουράγιο" και σου εύχομαι το ίδιο!  :Smile: 
Είμαι στους 41 πόντους και η πρώτη μέρα κύλησε περίφημα!
Όλα καλά!  :Smile:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by doram_
> Γεια σε όλους και καλή επιτυχια. Ουτε που θυμάμαι πόσες φορες ξεκινησα διαιτα και τα παρατησα. Λεω να κανω μια ακομη προσπάθεια με οσα στοιχεια συγκέντρωσα απο εδω για τ Flexipoints. Μπορεί κάποιος να υπολογισει αυτα τα ξυλάκια παγωτό με κρεμα και επικάλυψη σοκολάτας 0% πόσους πόντους εχουν; με τον παλιο τροπο.


δώσε μας θερμίδες, λίπος και ίνες να σου πούμε. έτσι πως θα σου πούμε; ακόμα και με τον παλιό τρόπο, πρέπει να τα γνωρίζουμε αυτά!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> doram, για τον υπολογισμό πρέπει να ξέρεις τις θερμίδες και τα λιπαρά (μιλάω για το παλιό σύστημα). Δες τη συσκευασία.
> 
> Ξεκίνησα σήμερα το PointsPlus Μάριε, ευχαριστώ για το "καλό κουράγιο" και σου εύχομαι το ίδιο! 
> Είμαι στους 41 πόντους και η πρώτη μέρα κύλησε περίφημα!
> Όλα καλά!



άντε καλή αρχή!
και μην ξεχνάμε, η μπανάνα έχει ο προποίντπλας!(τα λέω και τα δυο προθέματα για να καλυπτόμαστε και οι δύο χεχε!)

σήμερα το πρωί έφαγα

μεγάλη στριφτή τυρόπιτα, 12 πρ.π
2 θρεπτικα ποτήρια γάλα 2%, 400μλ, 5πρ.π 
35 γρμ μαύρο ψωμί, 2πρ. π

άντε να δούμε με την υπόλοιπη μέρα τι θα γίνει. σκοπεύω να πάρω δύο μικά λουκάνικα φρανκφούρτης και να κάνω μια παραλλαγή της πρώτης συταγής απο το βιβλίο serioysly satisfying . μαζί με ένα αυγό και μια φέρα μαύρο ψωμί, τσιγαρισμένα με ελάχιστο λαδάκι. και σωταρισμένο κρεμμυδάκι μέσα, σλουρπ σλουρπ!

καλημέρα σε όλους/ες!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by p_k_
> http://www.weightwatchers.com/Templa...pageid=1036091
> 
> Καλησπέρα! Αυτό πήρα εγώ και είναι καταπληκτικό!
> ...



γενικά τα ευρωπαικά μπορείς να τα παραγγείλεις να σου έρθουνε ελλάδα. εγώ απο την Αγγλία το πήρα το δικό μου...
το μόνο που δεν με καλύπτει εινα ο 24ωρος σύντροφος διατροφής μιας και φαγητά που τρώνε εκεί οι άγγλοι είναι λίγο διαφορετικά απο τα δικά μας αντίθετα, ο αμερικάνικος σύντροφος διατροφής πρέπει να είναι πιο κοντά στα ελληνικά φαγητά. συνεπώς, αν μπορείς, παρήγγειλε το αμερικάνικο!

εκτός αν γνωρίζεις κάποια άλλη ευρωπαική γλώσσα και πάρεις την αντίστοιχη έκδοση. όλες έχουνε πέρα απο ιταλία που δεν βρήκα νομίζω. ίσως και ισπανία, δεν είμαι σίγουρος...
εγώ που γνωρίζω λίγα γερμανικά έλεγα να πάρω το γερμανικό αλλά τα έχω ξεχάσει αρκετά σαν γλώσσα συνεπώς προτίμησα το αγγλικό κι ας είναι όβερσιζ!

αμα θέλεις κάποια αντίστοιχη εκδοχή, πάτα στο google weight watchers και την χώρα της έκδοσης που θελεις και θα σε πάει κατευθείαν στο σάιτ! εκεί μπορείς να ψάξει στο μενού και να βρείς ότι θες.
το πρόγραμμα παντού ίδιο είναι, δεν αλλάζει....
στην ευρώπη λέγεται ProPoints
στην αμερική λέγεται PointPlus

Αυτά!

----------


## doram

Καλη εβδομάδα, η συσκευασια του παγωτου δινει τα εξης: στοιχεια:πρωτεϊνες 3,49,υδατανθρακες 27,19, λιπαρα 7,02 gr, θερμιδες 185,9

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by doram_
> Καλη εβδομάδα, η συσκευασια του παγωτου δινει τα εξης: στοιχεια:πρωτεϊνες 3,49,υδατανθρακες 27,19, λιπαρα 7,02 gr, θερμιδες 185,9



4 flexipoints!

----------


## doram

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μήπως να κοιτάζατε και της Αυστραλίας; Εγώ που έχω σε δισκάκι το πρώτο πρώτο πρόγραμμα των πόντων (που έχουν βγάλει τα ww Αυστραλίας & Ν. Ζηλανδίας) περιλαμβάνει και ελληνικά φαγητά. Το προτείνω μιας και στην Αυστραλία έχουμε αρκετά πατριωτάκια μήπως τα εκεί ww έχουν προσθέσει και πάλι ελληνικά φαγητά στο νέο πρόγραμμα των πόντων.

----------


## ArcOfSpace

παδιά καλησπέρα σε όλους, 
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να ξεκινήσω από κάπου, γιατί είμαι αρκετά μπλεγμένη με όσα έχω διαβάσει
και δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω από που ξενικώ.
Θα ήθελα δηλαδή αν μπορείτε να μου υποδείξετε πως μπορώ να κάνω ένα καλό ξεκίνημα, ίσως με κάποιο έντυπο υλικό ή κάποιο σάιτ
όπου μπορώ να βρώ ότι χρειάζεται.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και ελπίζω σύντομα να ξεκινήσω κι εγώ μαζί σας.
Καλό βράδυ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Έχω τα πάντα συγκεντρωμένα εδώ: http://adunatisma.wordpress.com/ww-ποντοι-τροφων Αν κάτι δεν σε βοηθάει εδώ είμαστε όλοι! :wink1:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

aaaaaaaaaa μπραβο μαρια!
πολυ βοηθητικη η συγκεντρωση πληροφοριας που εκανες .
και πολυ ωραιο το μπλογκ σου επι τη ευκαιρια !!!!!

απ οτι εχω καταλαβει απο την συζητηση εδω περι παλιων και νεων προγραμματων, η νεα εκδοση του προγραμματος πρεπει να ειναι η πιο προηγμενη απο αποψη διορθωσης σφαλματων, πιο σωστων υπολογισμων κλπ, αλλα, βρε παιδια, μηπως εχει γινει και πιο πολυπλοκη?

σαν παλιουρας, θυμαμαι καλα οτι η πρωτη φαση των ΓΓ στην ελλαδα, ειχε ενα προγραμμα βασισμενο σε ακριβεις μετρησεις με γραμμαρια, ωστε να υπολογιζονται τροφες και ποντοι.
σε μια δευτερη φαση του προγραμματος ομως, οι περισσοτερες μετρησεις ακριβειας αντικατασταθηκαν με ευκολες μετρησεις, οπως κουταλια, φλυτζανια, μεριδες τεμαχια κλπ. γιατι ο αρχικος τροπος κουραζε πολυ και ηταν δυσαρεστημενα τα μελη.
τωρα με αυτα που διαβαζω ο τροπος γινεται ακομα πιο πολυπλοκος, ειδα την συζητηση με το παγωτο, που θα χρειαζεται να υπολογιζουμε οχι απλα θερμιδες, αλλα ολα τα συστατικα αναλυτικα!!!!!
μηπως αυτο γινει κουραστικο πολυ γρηγορα σε οσους απο εμας δεν εχουν συμπαθεια στις αναλυτικες καταγραφες?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Έχω τα πάντα συγκεντρωμένα εδώ: http://adunatisma.wordpress.com/ww-ποντοι-τροφων Αν κάτι δεν σε βοηθάει εδώ είμαστε όλοι! :wink1:


μολις χθες το ανακαλυψα το μπλοκ αυτο ..
μαλιστα αφησα και μυνημα  :Smile:  εχω το ιδιο ονομα με εδω οπως και στην πραγαμτικοτητα... zwhtsa !

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Να?σαι καλά! 

Κοίτα, ούτως ή άλλως γενικά όποιο πρόγραμμα με τους πόντους καταπιάσεις δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην κάνεις τις μετρήσεις που θες για μια τροφή που δεν περιλαμβάνει η λίστα με τις τροφές. Καλά να βρίσκεις έναν τεράστιο κατάλογο με τροφές τυποποιημένες που κυκλοφορούν στο εξωτερικό, αλλά για εδώ Ελλάδα θα πρέπει τις περισσότερες να τις υπολογίσουμε και να φτιάξουμε νέο κατάλογο. Πέρα από αυτό να μην ξεχνάμε πως αρκετές ελληνικές τυποποιημένες τροφές δεν περιλαμβάνουν όλες τις πληροφορίες στις ετικέτες τους. Παράδειγμα: αγόρασα λουκάνικα βραστά καπνιστά και δεν ανάφερε πάνω στην ετικέτα πόσα ήταν τα κορεσμένα λιπαρά. Κάποιοι βάζουν ετικέτες στις συσκευασίες έτσι για να υπάρχουν -επειδή υποχρεώνονται' πιστεύω κι όχι γιατί νοιάζονται για καταναλωτές που ψάχνονται!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ααααα! Εσύ?σαι καλή μου; Όπως καταλαβαίνεις όπου και να μιλήσεις όλο και κάποιος θα σου απαντήσει! Είμαστε ωραίο παρεάκι κι εδώ και στο blog! :tumble:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Knock Knock!!!! Is anybody here?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Που χαθήκατε πάλι καλέ; :duh:

----------


## ArcOfSpace

Μαρια πολύ ωραίο το μπλόγκ σου , θα το μελετήσω και αν χρειαστει θα σε ενοχλήσω πάλι!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όπου θες ή εδώ ή στο blog, ενόχλα με!!! :bigsmile:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Knock Knock!!!! Is anybody here?  Που χαθήκατε πάλι καλέ; :duh:


Έλα βρε λύσσαξες!
εδω έιμαστε, απλά μιά το ένα μια το άλλο, εγώ προσωπικά παραβλέπω να κάνω πόστς!

πως πάει το κουράγιο; 

σήμερα ήρθε η δεύτερη παραγγελία που έκανα με την ζυγαριά μέσα. Καλά μιλάμε φοβερή έτσι; Φ Ο Β Ε Ρ Η 
Μπορώ να γυρίσω κάνα βιντεάκι να σας την δείξω να πάθετε πλάκα. το μέγιστο όριο είναι 3 κιλά και μετράει με ευαισθησία ποσότηες σε γρμ και οζ κοκ
θέλεις 35 γρμ ψωμί; 40 γρμ φέτα; πάνε πλέον τα γκιέσ...
Τώρα έχεις υπο έελεγχο τις ποσότητες!
κι άλλα πραγματάκια πήρα αλλά το κλίκερ έχει φάση, που το έχεις στην ζώνη σου και προσθέτεις τους πόντους που κάνει χρήση για να ξέρεις ανα πάσα χρονική στιγμή που είοσαι σε σχέση με το ημερήσιο σκόρ σου...

το καταχάρηκα μαρία!

εσύ; πως πάει το κουράγιο;

α, έλεγξα που λες τα αντίστοιχα της Αυστραλίας και βρήκα πολλά ενδιαφέρονται πράγματα μέσα. Μάλιστα κι εκεί πέρα το πρόγραμμα προποίντς λέγεται, και το τράκερ και ο σύντροφος διατροφής ήτανε γαμάτα. να δες

http://shop.weightwatchers.com.au/epages/shop.sf
http://shop.weightwatchers.com.au/ep...Essentials_Kit

και τα επίμαχα κομμάτια (αν και το κομπιουτεράκι το έχω ήδη)
http://shop.weightwatchers.com.au/ep...s/410660Bundle

δυστυχώς όμως, είναι μόνο για τους πελάτες εντός Αυστραλίας. Επειδή όντως θα θελα να αγοράσω μερικά πράγματα, θα μας κάνεις καμιά εξυπηρέτηση μαρία; έχεις κάναν γνωστό εκεί στην Αυστραλία να μας το παραγγείλει; χαχαχα

α κι εσύ πι κάπα. να μας κάνεις κι εσύ καμιά εξυπηρέτηση με τον θείο σου. θέλω το αντίστοιχο πακετάκι (δηλαδή το ίτινγκ άουτ και το τράκ) να το πάρω και σε αμερικάνικη έκδοση! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
ελάτε σας πειράζω

σήμερα έφαγα
σπανακόπιτα, 7 πρ.π
1 νες τι, 2πρ.π
1 μερίδα γύροι χοιρινό, 14πρ.π
άντε καλά το πάω, θα φάω και κάτι λάιτ το βράδυ, θα φτιάξω καμιά πελώρια σαλάτα. Α, και τα φρούτα φυσικά!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> aaaaaaaaaa μπραβο μαρια!
> πολυ βοηθητικη η συγκεντρωση πληροφοριας που εκανες .
> και πολυ ωραιο το μπλογκ σου επι τη ευκαιρια !!!!!
> 
> απ οτι εχω καταλαβει απο την συζητηση εδω περι παλιων και νεων προγραμματων, η νεα εκδοση του προγραμματος πρεπει να ειναι η πιο προηγμενη απο αποψη διορθωσης σφαλματων, πιο σωστων υπολογισμων κλπ, αλλα, βρε παιδια, μηπως εχει γινει και πιο πολυπλοκη?
> 
> σαν παλιουρας, θυμαμαι καλα οτι η πρωτη φαση των ΓΓ στην ελλαδα, ειχε ενα προγραμμα βασισμενο σε ακριβεις μετρησεις με γραμμαρια, ωστε να υπολογιζονται τροφες και ποντοι.
> σε μια δευτερη φαση του προγραμματος ομως, οι περισσοτερες μετρησεις ακριβειας αντικατασταθηκαν με ευκολες μετρησεις, οπως κουταλια, φλυτζανια, μεριδες τεμαχια κλπ. γιατι ο αρχικος τροπος κουραζε πολυ και ηταν δυσαρεστημενα τα μελη.
> ...



δεν εχει αλλάξει αυτή η νοοτροπία της ευκολίας. και τώρα στο πρόγραμμα όταν ανοίξεις το βιβιλαράκι θα δείς. φέτα, 40 γρμ, 3 πρ.π, τσέντρα τυρί τοσα γρμ, τοσοι πόντοι. κρέας, τόσοι γρμ, τοσοι πόντοι ανάλογα με το λίπος κοκ
δεν έχει αλλάξει πολύ η φιλοσοφία με το φλεξιπόιντς πάνω σε αυτό.
Νέα επιστημονικά δεδομένα σε σχέση με το πώς ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός καταβολίζει την τροφή, την επεξεργάζεται κοκ και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα αυτού που τρώς μέσα στο ανθρώπινο σώμα αλλάζουεν το σκηνικό. αλλη ενέργεια ξοδεύει ο οργανισμός για ενα γρμ πρωτείνης, άλλη για ένα γρμ υδατάνθρακα. εκει ουσιαστικά είναι η μεγάλη αλλαγή. δεν είανι και τόσο κουραστικό, οι πιο πολλές τυποποιημένες τροφές εχουνε πινακα απο έξω και με το ειδικό κομπιουτεράκι σε μισο λεπτο το βρήκες. δηλαδη μην σκέφτεσαι οτι είναι καμία χρονοβόρα διαδικασία!
επίσης, η νεά εξίσωση λαμβάνει υπόψιν και τον τροπο με τον οποίον θα φας την τροφή. Δηλαδή τα φρούτα αν είναι κονσέβρα, η φρέσκα κατεψυγμένα κοκ, οι πατάτες αν είναι βραστές/τηγανητές η ψητές κοκ. Μην φανταστείς τπτ πολύπλοκο όμως, είναι όλα μέσα στο γκάιντ. τρεις τέσσερις καλές αναγνώσεις και το μαθες!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Να?σαι καλά! 
> 
> Κοίτα, ούτως ή άλλως γενικά όποιο πρόγραμμα με τους πόντους καταπιάσεις δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην κάνεις τις μετρήσεις που θες για μια τροφή που δεν περιλαμβάνει η λίστα με τις τροφές. Καλά να βρίσκεις έναν τεράστιο κατάλογο με τροφές τυποποιημένες που κυκλοφορούν στο εξωτερικό, αλλά για εδώ Ελλάδα θα πρέπει τις περισσότερες να τις υπολογίσουμε και να φτιάξουμε νέο κατάλογο. Πέρα από αυτό να μην ξεχνάμε πως αρκετές ελληνικές τυποποιημένες τροφές δεν περιλαμβάνουν όλες τις πληροφορίες στις ετικέτες τους. Παράδειγμα: αγόρασα λουκάνικα βραστά καπνιστά και δεν ανάφερε πάνω στην ετικέτα πόσα ήταν τα κορεσμένα λιπαρά. Κάποιοι βάζουν ετικέτες στις συσκευασίες έτσι για να υπάρχουν -επειδή υποχρεώνονται' πιστεύω κι όχι γιατί νοιάζονται για καταναλωτές που ψάχνονται!


ελπίζω το σάιτ που σου έδωσα να σε έχει βοηθήσει...
γενικά γι αυτές τις πληροφορίες αμα γκουγκλάρεις θα βρείς πολλά!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Η δική μου η ζυγαριά ζυγίζει και σε οζ και σε κιλά μέχρι 5. Σε έφαγα λάχανο!!! :lol: Α! Και είναι και made in China!. Στο λέω για να ξέρεις ότι μιλάμε για ποιότητα!!! :P Ένιγουέϊ την δουλειά της την κάνει μια χαρά εδώ και κάτι χρονάκια που την έχω και δεν ξεφεύγει χιλιοστό του γραμμαρίου!


Κι εγώ πάω καλά με το flexipoint. Είχα τώρα ένα 3ήμερο να μεταφράζω σε πόντους κάποιες διατροφικές πληροφορίες που βρήκα για μαγειρεμένα φαγητά και έτσι πλέον η λίστα μου είναι σχεδόν πλήρης. Εκτύπωση μένει να κάνω και θα είμαι οκ. Εγώ αν και είχες σκανάρει τα σχετικά τρακ, αλλά και μια e-φίλη είχε κάνει το ίδιο για μένα πριν καιρό, τελικά έχω ένα ημερολόγιο-σημειωματάριο και γράφω εκεί τα πάντα. Το μόνο που έφτιαξα τώρα πρόσφατα είναι τον χάρτινο υπολογιστή πόντων. Πολύ καλύτερος απ'τον αμερικάνικο θα έλεγα. Οπότε ότι είναι να σημειώσεις το κάνεις και σε ένα απλό τετράδιο... Γιατί να ξοδεύεσαι; :saint2:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε για δες εδώ: http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Watcher.../ref=pd_cp_b_2 και εδώ: http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Watcher...=pd_sim_misc_5

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Η δική μου η ζυγαριά ζυγίζει και σε οζ και σε κιλά μέχρι 5. Σε έφαγα λάχανο!!! :lol: Α! Και είναι και made in China!. Στο λέω για να ξέρεις ότι μιλάμε για ποιότητα!!! :P Ένιγουέϊ την δουλειά της την κάνει μια χαρά εδώ και κάτι χρονάκια που την έχω και δεν ξεφεύγει χιλιοστό του γραμμαρίου!
> 
> 
> Κι εγώ πάω καλά με το flexipoint. Είχα τώρα ένα 3ήμερο να μεταφράζω σε πόντους κάποιες διατροφικές πληροφορίες που βρήκα για μαγειρεμένα φαγητά και έτσι πλέον η λίστα μου είναι σχεδόν πλήρης. Εκτύπωση μένει να κάνω και θα είμαι οκ. Εγώ αν και είχες σκανάρει τα σχετικά τρακ, αλλά και μια e-φίλη είχε κάνει το ίδιο για μένα πριν καιρό, τελικά έχω ένα ημερολόγιο-σημειωματάριο και γράφω εκεί τα πάντα. Το μόνο που έφτιαξα τώρα πρόσφατα είναι τον χάρτινο υπολογιστή πόντων. Πολύ καλύτερος απ'τον αμερικάνικο θα έλεγα. Οπότε ότι είναι να σημειώσεις το κάνεις και σε ένα απλό τετράδιο... Γιατί να ξοδεύεσαι; :saint2:


και η διικιά μου ζυγίζει και σε όζ! λύσσα, λύσσα! χααχαχαχα. είναι όμως μέχρι τρία κιλά. ηλεκτρονική ακριβείας :ʽΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ

κάτσε εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι έκανες το πιο παλιό τους πρόγραμμα τους. Το γύρισες στο φλέξιποιντς τώρα; 


εδώ σας έδωσα μονο την πράσινη εβδομάδα, έχω ένα σωρο σκαναρισμένα. Και την έγχρωμη εβδομάδα έχω που είναι πιο ευπαρουσιάστη και έχει το τζένεραλ μπροστά την σύνοψη των εφτά ημερών της εβδομάδας! θέλεις να στην δώσω;

κι όταν λές χάρτινο υπολογιστή πόντων, τι εννοείς; τον μπλε πράσινο πίνακα με θερμίδες και λιπαρά; άντε ρε τσακάλι έφτιαξες δικό σου; κι αυτόν τον έχω σκανάρει λολ :Ρ !

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μάριε για δες εδώ: http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Watcher.../ref=pd_cp_b_2 και εδώ: http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Watcher...=pd_sim_misc_5



αχ τώρα με έβαλες σε πειρασμό...
κι εγώ κι ένα ακάουντ στο άμαζον. και δεν είναι οτι είναι ακριβά και τα δύο, με 30 ευρώ συν μεταφορικά μέσα στον λογαρασμό είναι υπεραρκετά! έχω και μια ντέμπιτ στην κύπρου, θα δω, θα δώ!

άχ τι μου έκανες τώρα! φωτιές μου άναψες!
και να σου πω εχω ξεχάσει κα τον λογαριασμό τα στοιχεία μου τελείως στο άμαζον. θα βάλω απλά το μέιλ μου και θα τους πω να μου στείλουνε τα στοιχεία μου όλα απο την αρχή ΛΟΛ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Το πρώτο πρόγραμμα με πόντους άρχισα να το μεταφράζω που λες Μάριε αλλά είχε έναν τεράστιο κατάλογο με τυποποιημένα τρόφιμα. Βαρέθηκα να ψάχνω τις βασικές τροφές σε καμιά 30αριά κατηγορίες. Οπότε το παράτησα και άρχισα το flexipoint. Δεν χρειάζομαι κανένα τράκερ, αφού όλες οι καταγραφές μου γίνονται στο ημερολόγιο μου. Τον "υπολογιστή" τον μπλε-πράσινο εννοώ. Πολύ εύχρηστο εργαλειάκι! 
Μαμώτη μου να μην προλάβω τα ww πριν κλείσουν. :no:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Το πρώτο πρόγραμμα με πόντους άρχισα να το μεταφράζω που λες Μάριε αλλά είχε έναν τεράστιο κατάλογο με τυποποιημένα τρόφιμα. Βαρέθηκα να ψάχνω τις βασικές τροφές σε καμιά 30αριά κατηγορίες. Οπότε το παράτησα και άρχισα το flexipoint. Δεν χρειάζομαι κανένα τράκερ, αφού όλες οι καταγραφές μου γίνονται στο ημερολόγιο μου. Τον "υπολογιστή" τον μπλε-πράσινο εννοώ. Πολύ εύχρηστο εργαλειάκι! 
> Μαμώτη μου να μην προλάβω τα ww πριν κλείσουν. :no:



έλα μαρία
τον έχεις τον πίνακα; εγώ σου λέω τον έχω σκαναρισμένο σε φουλ σελίδα και τα 4 κομμάτια του (μπρος πισω, εσωτερικο μπρος πίσω). αν θες να το καρφιτσώσω σφύρα!

ε καλά αφου ξεκίνησες και ξεκίνησες πρόγραμμα με πόντους, γιατί δεν ξεκινάς το πιο νέο, που είναι και πιο ολοκληρωμένο; και πιο χορταστικό θα έλεγα...
καλό το φλεξιπόιντς αλλά επιμένω το νέο είναι η τελειοποίηση!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Βρε συ φουλ έχω κι εγώ τον "υπολογιστή", οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να μου το στείλεις. Δεν θα έλεγα όχι σε κανά σκαναρισμένο βιβλιαράκι του flexi, έχω το βιβλιαράκι με τους πόντους αυτό που γράφει απ'έξω "Κατάλογος Τροφίμων Εβδομάδα 1η". Έχει κατάλογο τροφίμων και για άλλες εβδομάδες; Δεν ξέρω τι περιλαμβάνει ακριβώς το πακέτο του flexipoint το ελληνικό. Κάνω κατάχρηση τώρα της διάθεσής σου, οπότε ότι και να μου στείλεις χρήσιμο θα μου φανεί! :spin:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Βρε συ φουλ έχω κι εγώ τον "υπολογιστή", οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να μου το στείλεις. Δεν θα έλεγα όχι σε κανά σκαναρισμένο βιβλιαράκι του flexi, έχω το βιβλιαράκι με τους πόντους αυτό που γράφει απ'έξω "Κατάλογος Τροφίμων Εβδομάδα 1η". Έχει κατάλογο τροφίμων και για άλλες εβδομάδες; Δεν ξέρω τι περιλαμβάνει ακριβώς το πακέτο του flexipoint το ελληνικό. Κάνω κατάχρηση τώρα της διάθεσής σου, οπότε ότι και να μου στείλεις χρήσιμο θα μου φανεί! :spin:


Καλησπέρα! Χθές με πήρε ύπνος μαρία, σόρι που δεν σου απάντησα...
Σήμερα ψηνόμουνα απο πιο νωρίς να σου απαντήσω, αλλά διάβαζα... :ΡΡΡΡ
αυτά που έχω εγώ εντελώς σκαναρισμένα στο παλιό πρόγραμμα εσύ τα έχεις ήδη. Έχω σκανάρει εν μέρει δύο βιβλία που είχα αγοράσει με συνταγές για πατάτες και ζυμαρικά (στο φλεξιπόιντς είχανε προνομιούχα θέση), και θα συνεχίσω να τα σκανάρω βασικά, γιατί ακόμα κι αν αλλάξε ο τρόπος υπολογισμού των πόντων και δεν υπάρχει πλέον το απεριόριστο με τα ζυμαρικά και τις πατάτες, το πνεύμα είναι το ίδιο. Παραμένουνε απίστευτες συνταγές και θα θελα να έχω διαθέσιμο το σκόρ σε πρωπόντους πάνω στις σκαναρισμένες και με τέλεια - γκουχου γκουχου - φυσικά, εκτύπωση σε μπλόκ! χεχε!
αν θες να σου στείλω τπτ απο αυτά σφύρα. όταν ομως θα εχω τελείωσει. παλία είχα σκανάρει και τον 24ωρο σύντροφο διατροφής, αλλά πρέπει να σβήστηκανε  :Frown: . είχα κάνει 4 μικρά δικά μου αντίτυπα απο ότι θυμάμαι, με την ελληνική κουζίνα και το φάστ φούντ  :Wink: . Θα το σκανάρω κι αυτό κάποια στιγμή. 

Τώρα όμως προέχει το σκανάρισμα του νέου προγράμματος, έχει μέσα ένα μπλε βιβλιαράκι με τίτλο enjoy your food και έχει μέσα ανα κομμάτια τις βασικότερες τροφές σε βασικές μερίδες που τρώμε κατα βαση για πρωινο, μεσημεριανο, βραδυνο, σνάκ κοκ
Μιλάμε είναι κορυφή. τά έχει σε λίστα και απο δίπλα σε εικονίτσες το καθένα, τα βούτυρα πάνω στο κουτάλι για να βλέπεις ποσο είανι πάνω κάτω (γεμάτη άδεια κουταλία), τις μαρμελάδες κοκ. Ανάλογα με την ώρα της ημέρας έχει και τα πιο συνηθισμένα φαγητά νομίζω 60 ανα είδος γεύματος σε τυπικές ποσότητες κοκ μαζί με τους πρωπόντους! κορυφαίο Μαρία! και φυσικά απο εκεί μπορείς με διαίρεση κοκ να βρείς μικρότερες ποσότητες κοκ. λέει 110 γρμ μοσχαρίσιο μπιφτέκι έτοιμο, 9 πρ.π. τώρα που έφαγα 60 εγώ έβαλα 4,5  :Wink: . Κατάλαβες;
Θα το σκανάρω και θα αναρτήσω μερικά για να δείς είναι κορυφαίο!

τι άλλα; πως πάει η μετάφραση;

υγ μπορώ να αναρτήσω σκαναρισμένη την σελίδα με τις καλοκαιρινές συνταγές που σας είχα δώσει και με την κλασσική καλοκαίρινη σούπα των ΓΓ! γενικά έχω πολλά πες τι χρειάζεσαι να σου δώσω!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Δεν ξέρω βρε Μάριε μου τι περιλαμβάνει το πακέτο με το flexi παραπάνω. Έχω το βιβλιαράκι που σου είπα, τον "υπολογιστή" πόντων και το πράσινο τράκερ. Και συνταγές να μας δώσεις απ' το φλεξ μια χαρά θα ειναι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Δεν ξέρω βρε Μάριε μου τι περιλαμβάνει το πακέτο με το flexi παραπάνω. Έχω το βιβλιαράκι που σου είπα, τον "υπολογιστή" πόντων και το πράσινο τράκερ. Και συνταγές να μας δώσεις απ' το φλεξ μια χαρά θα ειναι!



το κίτρινο πίνακα η αλλίως χάρτινο πεδόμετρο που μετράειτους πόντους της άσκησης τον έχεις;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όχι δεν το έχω! Αν δες δώσε και τα τράκερ τα χρωματιστά!  :Wink:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Όχι δεν το έχω! Αν δες δώσε και τα τράκερ τα χρωματιστά!


έλα!
μόλις τώρα συνειδητοποίησα οτι τον κίτρινο πίνακα δεν τον έχω σκανάρει! θα το κάνω πιο μετά και θα τα αναρτήσω!

το έγχρωμο τράκερ το έχω όμως και θα στο δώσω σήμερα. θα περιμένεις όμως να κάνω απλόουντ τις φώτος σε κάποιο σάιτ διότι απευθείας απο το πισί δεν δέχεται...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Οκ Μάριε. :starhit:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Οκ Μάριε. :starhit:


Έλα χθέ με πήρε ο ύπνος. Σχεδόν είχα τελειώσει με το σάιτ και το απλόουντ αλλα μετά την έπεσα. 
ορίστε το λίνκ για το έγχρωμο τράκερ της εβδομάδας. Απευθείας κάνε νταουνλόουντ και σέιβ...
μην σε μπερδευουνε τα ονόματα, μετανόμασε τες όπως θές εσύ!

http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/...view=slideshow

----------


## ArcOfSpace

Xa xa παιδιά κάτι τέτοια γράφετε κι εγώ τα χάνω όλο και περισσότερο, μπερδεύομαι με όλα αυτά
και θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να μου στειλει κάποιος τους τελικούς πίνακες, και τι από όλα να ακολουθήσω  :Stick Out Tongue: unk:

Εχουν αλλάξει οι πόντοι, οι υπολογισμοί?

Ο Μάριος λέει 0 πόντους για την μπανανα πχ, η παλιά λίστα λέει πόντους,....

μήπως υπάρχουν κάπου να τα αγοράσω? βιβλιαράκια, ζυγαριές και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο? 

σόρυ για την ενόχληση πάντως κι ευχαριστω πολύ:starhit:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ο Μάριος αναφέρεται συνήθως για το ProPoints και κάνει τώρα μια εξυπηρέτηση σε μένα για το προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα το flexipoint. Αν θες να αγοράσεις το πακετάκι το καινούριο με το ProPoints θα το βρεις και στο άμαζον. Διάθεση για μετάφραση αρκεί να έχεις!  :Wink: 


Και Μάριε ευχαριστώ! Ανεβάζεις κατεβάζεις όποτε θες εσύ... Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Προηγούνται οι άλλες υποχρεώσεις σου!  :Wink:

----------


## ArcOfSpace

Σ ευχαριστώ Μαράκι :blush:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by ArcOfSpace_
> Xa xa παιδιά κάτι τέτοια γράφετε κι εγώ τα χάνω όλο και περισσότερο, μπερδεύομαι με όλα αυτά
> και θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να μου στειλει κάποιος τους τελικούς πίνακες, και τι από όλα να ακολουθήσω unk:
> 
> Εχουν αλλάξει οι πόντοι, οι υπολογισμοί?
> 
> Ο Μάριος λέει 0 πόντους για την μπανανα πχ, η παλιά λίστα λέει πόντους,....
> 
> μήπως υπάρχουν κάπου να τα αγοράσω? βιβλιαράκια, ζυγαριές και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο? 
> ...


καλημέρα άρτοφσπέισ!
Εξαρτάται απο ποιο πρόγραμμα θα ακολουθήσεις. Η εταιρία έχει βγάλει μπόλικα. Εσύ προφανώς θα ξέρεις το φλεξιποιντς, που υπολογίζει τους πόντους με μια εξίσωση με βάση θερμίδες, λίπος, ίνες. Το νέο σύστημα υπολογίζει μέσα και το ιμπακτ της αναλογίας πρωτείνη/υδατάνθρακα, οπως ανέλυσα παραπάνω...
Καθώς επίσης και τον τρόπο λήψεως της τροφής, διεργασίες κατα το μαγείρεμα κοκ

Γενικά εδώ μέσα θα βρείς αναρτημένο το φλεξιποιντς. 

Αν θελεις να ακολουθήσεις το νέο πρόγραμμα πρέπει να το παραγγείλεις απο το εξωτερικο και να το μελετήσεις (δεν ειναι τπτ δύσκολο, μην αγχώνεσαι). Εγώ πήρα το αγγλικό. Για ζυγαριές, τράκς κι ότι ΄περιφερειακό' θέλεις, θα το βρείς στο σάιτ τους. Η Μαρία πάντως έχει δίκιο που μιλάει τόσο καλά για το Αυστραλιανό. Εκεί τα φαγητά τους πρέπει να είναι πολύ κοντά στα ελληνικά. ʼσε που το σύστημα μοιάζει πολύ με το αγγλικό, έχονε ακριβώς και την ίδια ονομασία. Μαρία αμα βρείς το τρακ και το ιτινγκ αουτ γκαιντ στο αμαζον της αυστραλίας, ρίξε κανα λίνκ!
Εγω κάποια στιγμή θα ανεβάσω ολα τα βιβλιαράκια σκαναρισμένα αλλά και πάλι χωρίς τον κομπιουτεράκι για να υπολογίζεις τους πρωπόντους των τροφών και τους σκορ των πρωπόντων σου δεν γινεται τπτ. ʼσε που έχουνε βγάλει και πεδόμετρο τώρα, για να υπολογίζει τους πρωπόντους της άσκησης. (εξτρά είνα αυτό βέβαια, ζείς και χωρίς αυτο, αλλά για μένα το πιο αναγκαίο εξτρά!). ʼσε μιλάμε το έχουνε τελειοποιήσει το σύστημα! έχει πολύ επιστήμη απο πίσω.
τώρα αν θες απλα να ακολοθήσεις το παλιό που είναι και το πιο ανέξοδο, δεν έχεις παρα να ξεκινήσεις απο την αρχή αρχή το τοπικ και να βρείς όλες τις πληροφορίες που θέλεις. Θα αναρτήσω κάποαι στιγμή και τον πρασινο μπλε πινακα για τους φλεξιποιντς και το κιτρινο χάρτη για τους ποντους της άσκησης(το ταξα και στην Μαρία :Ρ). 
Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις, αν και συμβουλη μου είναι να ακολουθησεις το καινουριο.
Η μπανανα σο νεο συστημα, όπως και όλα σχεδον πλέον τα φρουτα, έχει 0 πρ.π. Το νέο σύστημα έχει ειδική κατηγορία Filling and Healthy Foods, τα πιο πολλά με 0 αξία, και η μπανανα πλεον ειναι εκεί. Γιατί μπορεί να έχει κάτι παραπάνω σε σάκχαρα (γι αυτό στο παλιό ήτανε συν ένα νομίζω η κάθε μπανάνα), αλλα η αισθηση πληρότητας που προσφέρει καθώς και το γεγονός οτι είναι υγιεινή οπως και ολα τα φρούτα με ελάχιστα λιπαρά την ρίξανε στους 0 ! Ναι! οπως το ακούς!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Ο Μάριος αναφέρεται συνήθως για το ProPoints και κάνει τώρα μια εξυπηρέτηση σε μένα για το προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα το flexipoint. Αν θες να αγοράσεις το πακετάκι το καινούριο με το ProPoints θα το βρεις και στο άμαζον. Διάθεση για μετάφραση αρκεί να έχεις! 
> 
> 
> Και Μάριε ευχαριστώ! Ανεβάζεις κατεβάζεις όποτε θες εσύ... Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Προηγούνται οι άλλες υποχρεώσεις σου!


Καλημέρα Μαρία!

Σου αρέσανε οι έγχρωμες μέρες; Νομίζω κλάσεις ανώτερες απο το κλασσικό μονότονο πράσινο :Ρ

Όπως ρώτησα, αν βρείς τα αντίστοιχα της Αυστραλίας στο άμαζον όπως μου έδωσες λίνκ παραπάνω για το αμερικάνικο, στείλε. Πιστεύω ακράδαντα όπως εσύ ότι τα φαγητά της Αυστραλίας είναι πολύ κοντά στα ελληνικά!

Υπομονή και θα σκανάρω και τον κίτρινο χάρτη. Σιγά υπόθεση δύο λεπτών είναι μωρέ :Ρ. Μπορεί και σήμερα να το ανεβάσω!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριεεεεε... δες το τικεράκι μ'!!! ʼψογα πήγε η 'βδομάδα!  :Big Grin: 
Έψαξα και δεν υπάρχει άμαζον στην Αυστραλία. Αλλά ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: http://shop.weightwatchers.com.au/epages/shop.sf Βλέπω το τράκερ το πουλάνε και ξεχωριστά, φαντάζομαι μόνο για τα μέλη τους. Μιλάμε για την απόλυτη γκαντεμιά να μην μπορείς να έχεις αυτό που θες έστω κι απευθείας απ'τα μαγαζιά τους!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μάριεεεεε... δες το τικεράκι μ'!!! ʼψογα πήγε η 'βδομάδα! 
> Έψαξα και δεν υπάρχει άμαζον στην Αυστραλία. Αλλά ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: http://shop.weightwatchers.com.au/epages/shop.sf Βλέπω το τράκερ το πουλάνε και ξεχωριστά, φαντάζομαι μόνο για τα μέλη τους. Μιλάμε για την απόλυτη γκαντεμιά να μην μπορείς να έχεις αυτό που θες έστω κι απευθείας απ'τα μαγαζιά τους!


Χεχεχεχε!
Ναι αυτά τα βρήκα κι εγώ :Ρ
καλά θα τους στείλω ιμέιλ κι ίσως κάτι γίνει. Πάντα όλο και κάτι μπορεί να γίνει, ΠΑΝΤΑ!

μπράβο για την απώλεια! Αργά και σταθερά!
εγώ στα ίδια, αλλά δεν το βάζουμε κάτω!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

καλημερα γουοτσερακια!!
δεν εφυγα!
ειμαι εδω και ΜΕΛΕΤΩ!!!

εχω παρει το υλικο της μαριας, τις σελιδουλες του μαριου, βρηκα και στα αρχεια μου τις πρωτες 4 εβδομαδες του αρχικου προγραμματος και ανασκουμπωνομαι...
μολις ειμαι ετοιμη, θα εκτυπωσω και θα ξεκινησω!! (φετος)

εστειλα κι εγω μειλ σε μια διευθυνση αμερικης αλλα με εγραψαν :Ρ
αλλα δεν το βρισκω σημαντικο να κανω το τελευταιο προγραμμα.
συμφωνω οτι οσο προχωρανε εχουν εξειδικευσει την αναλυση των τροφων, καμια αντιρρηση σε αυτο.
αλλα ας ερθει καπιοιος γνωστης των προγραμματων να μου πει, οτι υπαρχει εστω και ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ να μην χασει καποιος βαρος με τα παλια προγραμματα, ενω θα χασει με το νεο... 
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ
κι αυτο, για τον απλο λογο οτι το προγραμμα λειτουργει οχι λογω καποιων μαγικων συνδυασμων, αλλα λογω της φιλοσοφιας του, που ειναι η εξης απλη:
εκπαιδευεσαι να τρως ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΕΣ, απο τροφες που χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος, χωρις να πεινας.
ποσο πιο απλη θα μπορουσε να ειναι η λογικη?

αυτο που πουλανε , ειναι ακριβως η μεθοδολογια για να κανουν αυτην την (φαινομενικα) απλη εκπαιδευση.
ολα τα αλλα, μεζουριτσες, καταλογοι, σημειωσεις, ειναι οργανα που βοηθουν να μπεις ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙΣ σε αυτη την απλη λογικη του προγραμματος.

δεν εχει λοιπον σημασια αν εχεις περισσοτερους ποντους , αλλα εχει περισσοτερους ποντους και η καθε τροφη, σημασια εχει οτι για να χασεις βαρος, παλι ιδια ποσοτητα θα τρως, απο τις ιδιες ομαδες, και θα κρατας λογαριασμο με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο.

αν εχετε κι αλλο πολυχρωμο υλικο απο την φαση αυτη του προγραμματος, θα ειναι πολυ καλοδεχουμενο!
νομιζω μια τετοια οργανωση της προσπαθειας, σε κραταει πιο ευχαριστα στο προγραμμα.
θα ενημερωσω και για την επισημη εκκινηση μου
(ΜΕΛΕΤΩ)

υ.γ. ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο Π.Κ.??????

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> καλημερα γουοτσερακια!!
> δεν εφυγα!
> ειμαι εδω και ΜΕΛΕΤΩ!!!
> 
> εχω παρει το υλικο της μαριας, τις σελιδουλες του μαριου, βρηκα και στα αρχεια μου τις πρωτες 4 εβδομαδες του αρχικου προγραμματος και ανασκουμπωνομαι...
> μολις ειμαι ετοιμη, θα εκτυπωσω και θα ξεκινησω!! (φετος)
> 
> εστειλα κι εγω μειλ σε μια διευθυνση αμερικης αλλα με εγραψαν :Ρ
> ...



χμ ναι οκ, δεν είναι τόσο απλό όπως το λές. Σίγουρα τα ΓΓ είναι εταιρία και το κίνητρο είναι το κέρδος, αλλά ταυτόχρονα σου προσφέρουνε ποιότητα και επιστήμη. Το οριακό όφελος αυξάνεται κάθε φορά που βγάζουνε νέο πρόγραμμα ;-)

Το παλιο συστημα υπολογιζει γενικα τι τρώς, χωρις να υπολογιζει τι θα καταλήξει τελικά στον οργανισμό. Μπορεί πχ εσύ να υπολογίζεις παραπάνω θερμίδες κοκ αλλά τελικά να καταλήξει λιγότερο στον οργανισμό, γιατί λογω πολλής πρωτείνης ο οργανισμός σπαταλάει περισσότερη ενέργεια. Δεν ειναι και λίγο πχ να μπορείς να φας μια μεσαία μπριζόλα παραπάνω στο πιάτο. 
Επίσης το νέο σύστημα έχει πολλά λαχανικά 0, οπως φασολάκια και αρακάς που στο παλιό έχουνε. Έχει αρκετές διαφορές που ουσιαστικά αντικατροπτίζουνε την νέα γνώση.
Θα χάσεις και με το παλίο, αλλά με τον καινούριο θα χάσεις πιο υγιεινά, ίσως πιο αργά, αλλά πιο σταθερά, πιο ευέλικτα και πιο σωστα, θα κάψεις πιο πολύ λίπος παρά απλά κιλά, κάτι που είναι ο βασικότερος στόχος ενος προγραμμάτος απώλειας. Ίσως να σου φαινεται ψιλά γράμματα αυτά που σου λέω τώρα, αλλά είναι σημαντικές λεπτομέρειες που εμένα προσωπικά με κάνουνε να θεωρώ το παλιό ελλιπές...

ναι στην αμερική κι εμένα έτσι μου ειπανε. δεν τα στέλνουνε σε άλλη ήπειρο. πάρε το αγγλικό αν είναι απο το σαιτ (co.uk) η κάποια αλλη γλώσσα ευρωπαική αν ξέρεις. ακόμα κι αν δεν το ακολουθήσεις, αξίζει να το έχεις σαν πρόγραμμα. Ϊσως κάπια σιγμή κολλησεις με το παλιό και το νέο σε κάνει να ξεκολλήσεις. Κάτι ξέρω και σου λέω ακουσε με ;-)

ʼσε που έχουνε κι ειδική κατηγορία μέσα, weight loss without tracking. Ουσιαστικά κρατάς τους 49 εβδομαδιαίους πόντους για να τρως οτι γεύμα θες έξω στο σπίτι κοκ και 2κγ καλο λιπος την ημερα, και καθημερινά τρως μονο κατι σημειωμενα πρασινα φαγητα (κυριως φρουτα και λαχανικα, αλλα και καλες πρωτείνες και γαλακτομικά γενικα τα φαγητα αυτά ειναι σημειωμένα με ένα ειδικό πράσινο φόντο και λέγονται filling and healthy foods) χωρίς να μετράς τι τρώς, απλά να ικανοποιείσαι χωρίς να πεινάς. (περα απο τις 2κγ λάδι την ημέρα που κι αυτό είναι στο πρόγραμμα). Έρευνες δείξανε οτι οι άνθρωποι που το κάνανε αυτό χάσανε κι αυτοί βάρος εξίσου όσο με τους άλλους και το διατηρήσανε συνεχίζοντας να θρέφονται με αυτό το συστημα. Ε πως να το κάνουμε, αν καμιά φορά δεν θες να μετράς, το ρίχνεις εκεί! 

Α μαρία δεν σου ειπα η κοπελα του αδερφου μου ειχε καιρο να με δει (πάνω απο έξι μήνες) και γύρισε χθες απο ταξίδι. Με το που με είδε μου λέει: Μάριε, πως αδυνάτισες έτσι;;;;;; Οι άλλοι που σε βλέπουνε κάθε μέρα δεν το καταλαβαίνουνε, εγώ που είχα καιρο να σε δω έπαθα πλάκα!
ΕΕΕΕ αυτό κι αν είναι ανύψωση του ηθικού!

θα ανεβάσω όταν θα σκανάρω και το κίτρινο χάρτη για τους πόντους της άσκησης όπως προείπα. Υπομονή κάντε, σιγά σιγά :Ρ
χαίρομαι που σας αρέσανε οι έγχρωμες μέρες. Σου φτιάχνει η διάθεση. Το νεο τρακερ να δειτε τι γαματο ειναι, αλλα δυστυχως δεν αλλαζει το χρωμα κάθε μέρα. Είναι ένα χρώμα την εβδομάδα! Αυτό δεν μου άρεσε, αλλά και πάλι είναι ωραίο!

υγ περισσοτεροι πόντοι δεν σημαίνει οτι τρώς παραπάνω απο ότι πριν. τρώς πιο έξυπνα μάλλον!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μάριος_
> .......Το παλιο συστημα υπολογιζει γενικα τι τρώς, χωρις να υπολογιζει τι θα καταλήξει τελικά στον οργανισμό. Μπορεί πχ εσύ να υπολογίζεις παραπάνω θερμίδες κοκ αλλά τελικά να καταλήξει λιγότερο στον οργανισμό, γιατί λογω πολλής πρωτείνης ο οργανισμός σπαταλάει περισσότερη ενέργεια. Δεν ειναι και λίγο πχ να μπορείς να φας μια μεσαία μπριζόλα παραπάνω στο πιάτο. 
> Επίσης το νέο σύστημα έχει πολλά λαχανικά 0, οπως φασολάκια και αρακάς που στο παλιό έχουνε. Έχει αρκετές διαφορές που ουσιαστικά αντικατροπτίζουνε την νέα γνώση.
> *Θα χάσεις και με το παλίο, αλλά με τον καινούριο θα χάσεις πιο υγιεινά, ίσως πιο αργά, αλλά πιο σταθερά, πιο ευέλικτα και πιο σωστα, θα κάψεις πιο πολύ λίπος παρά απλά κιλά, κάτι που είναι ο βασικότερος στόχος ενος προγραμμάτος απώλειας*. Ίσως να σου φαινεται ψιλά γράμματα αυτά που σου λέω τώρα, αλλά είναι σημαντικές λεπτομέρειες που εμένα προσωπικά με κάνουνε να θεωρώ το παλιό ελλιπές...
> ......
> 
> υγ περισσοτεροι πόντοι δεν σημαίνει οτι τρώς παραπάνω απο ότι πριν. τρώς πιο έξυπνα μάλλον!


μαριε
ημουν μελος στο πρωτο ΓΓ που ιδρυθηκε στην ελλαδα.
τα φασολακια και τα περισσοτερα μαγειρεμενα και ωμα λαχανικα ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΑΔΙ
ηταν απο την αρχη του προγραμματος ΜΗΔΕΝ και επιτρεποντουσαν σε καθε ποσοτητα για να χορταινεις.
προσεθετες μονο μετρημενο το λαδι που σου αναλογουσε και μετρουσες μονο αυτο.
αυτο στο υπογραφω σαν αυτηκωος μαρτυς  :Smile:  :Smile: 

το οτι εχουν υπολογιζει καλυτερα την καυση των τροφων και σου επιτρεπουν ετσι ενδεχομενως περισσοτερη ποσοτητα τροφων που καιγονται καλυτερα (η μπριζολα που ελεγες) το δεχομαι.

*οτι τωρα χανεις λιπος και οχι απλα κιλα ΕΝΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΟΧΙ, δεν το δεχομαι σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ.**ΣΤΑ Γ Γ ΑΝΕΚΑΘΕΝ ΕΧΑΝΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΙΠΟΣ.*
στο διασφαλιζει η ισορροπημενη διατροφη και η αργη απωλεια αυτο....
αρκει να μην κανεις του κεφαλιου σου φυσικα, οπως να μειωνεις τους ποντους σου κλπ

στο υστερογραφο σου συμφωνω. αυτο ειπα κι εγω. μπορει να εχεις περισσοτερους ποντους αλλα στο συνολο τρως περιπου ιδιες ποσοτητες (γιατι και οι τροφες εχουν περισσοτερους ποντους), δεν τρως περισσοτερο...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όποιο πρόγραμμα ww και να επιλέξει κανείς θα χάσει στα σίγουρα. Απλά οι διαφορές είναι ότι τα προγράμματα τα προσαρμόζουν ανάλογα τις εποχές και τι τροφές κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά. 

Μέχρι ο Μάριος να φορτώσει νέες εικόνες, πάρτε τον [http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/...adunatismaWW/]*"αναλογικό" υπολογιστή πόντων*[/url], στην περίπτωση που πάτε κάπου και δεν κουβαλήσετε μαζί το πισί σας. Χαρτοκοπτική φαντάζομαι ότι γνωρίζεται, οπότε δεν θα είναι και δύσκολο να τον φτιάξεται ώστε να τον επεξεργαστείτε! :wink1:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Όποιο πρόγραμμα ww και να επιλέξει κανείς θα χάσει στα σίγουρα. Απλά οι διαφορές είναι ότι τα προγράμματα τα προσαρμόζουν ανάλογα τις εποχές και τι τροφές κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά. 
> 
> Μέχρι ο Μάριος να φορτώσει νέες εικόνες, πάρτε τον *"αναλογικό" υπολογιστή πόντων*, στην περίπτωση που πάτε κάπου και δεν κουβαλήσετε μαζί το πισί σας. Χαρτοκοπτική φαντάζομαι ότι γνωρίζεται, οπότε δεν θα είναι και δύσκολο να τον φτιάξεται ώστε να τον επεξεργαστείτε! :wink1:


συμφωνω απολυτα μαρια.
κατι συμβαινει με το λινκ που εδωσες ομως. βγαζει σε αυτο το θρεντ παλι...  :Frown:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/.../adunatismaWW/
Αν έκανα έντιτ στο ποστ επάνω, δοκίμασε κι εδώ.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

_μαριε ημουν μελος στο πρωτο ΓΓ που ιδρυθηκε στην ελλαδα. τα φασολακια και τα περισσοτερα μαγειρεμενα και ωμα λαχανικα ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΑΔΙ ηταν απο την αρχη του προγραμματος ΜΗΔΕΝ και επιτρεποντουσαν σε καθε ποσοτητα για να χορταινεις. προσεθετες μονο μετρημενο το λαδι που σου αναλογουσε και μετρουσες μονο αυτο. αυτο στο υπογραφω σαν αυτηκωος μαρτυς_ 

Ναι βρε δεν αντιλέγω και στο φλεξιποιντς που ήμουνα εγώ πολλά ήτανε μηδέν. Στο νέο όλα πλέον (με εξαίρεση δύο τρία, το αβοκάντο, οι φακές κοκ) δεν έχουνε πρωπόντους. αυτό δηλάδή για κάποιον που κάνει το φλεξιποιντς είναι ένα σύν στο νέο πρόγραμμα ;-). Γιατί είμαι σίγουρος οτι ο αρακας εχει στο φλεξιποιντς, εγω τον μέτραγα. εδώ τώρα ΔΕΝ έχει! 

_το οτι εχουν υπολογιζει καλυτερα την καυση των τροφων και σου επιτρεπουν ετσι ενδεχομενως περισσοτερη ποσοτητα τροφων που καιγονται καλυτερα (η μπριζολα που ελεγες) το δεχομαι._

ακριβώς, η εξίσωση άλλαξε που αντικατροπτίζει καλύτερα τι καταλήγει στον οργανισμό, και στην τελική το ενεργειακό ίμπακτ της κάθε τροφής.
_οτι τωρα χανεις λιπος και οχι απλα κιλα ΕΝΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΟΧΙ, δεν το δεχομαι σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ.ΣΤΑ Γ Γ ΑΝΕΚΑΘΕΝ ΕΧΑΝΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΙΠΟΣ. στο διασφαλιζει η ισορροπημενη διατροφη και η αργη απωλεια αυτο.... αρκει να μην κανεις του κεφαλιου σου φυσικα, οπως να μειωνεις τους ποντους σου κλπ_

Ναι σίγουρα αλλά τώρα είναι πιο σίγουρο διότι σου τονίζουνε να τρώς πρωτεινούχα γεύματα, σε αναγκάζουνε μια φορά την ημέρα τουλάχιστον να τρως ψάρι η κοτόπουλο οπότε παίρνεις τα δομικά στοιχεία. Με το φλεξιποιντς σου εδινε την ελευθερία να φάς ότι θες φυσικά αλλά δεν σου τόνιζε ιδιαίτερα την σημασία της πρωτείνης. Θυμαμαι η αρχηγός μας έλεγε κτυπαμε τον οργανισμο με πρωτεινουχα γεύματα κοκ... αλλά τα βιβλιαράκια δεν το λέγανε όμως. Τώρα, το κοτόπουλο και το καλό ψάρι, και φύσικα και το γάλα είναι στα φιλινγκ εντ χελθι φουντς ;-). το πιασες έτσι; 

_στο υστερογραφο σου συμφωνω. αυτο ειπα κι εγω. μπορει να εχεις περισσοτερους ποντους αλλα στο συνολο τρως περιπου ιδιες ποσοτητες (γιατι και οι τροφες εχουν περισσοτερους ποντους), δεν τρως περισσοτερο..._ 

αν όμως φτιάξεις ένα γλυκό με συστατικά που έχουνε πιο πολύ γάλα πχ και πρωτείνη, τότε μπορείς να φας και δύο κομμάτια γλυκό εκεί που θα έτρωγε ένα σε κάποο που έχει πολύ υδατάνθρακα. Δηλαδή ένα ωραίο παντ με φράουλα και γιαούρτι πω πω μιλάμε ένα μεσαίο κομμάτι έχει 5 πρ.π, και το τρως και χορταίνεις. Θες κάτι παραπάνω; Τρως και δεύτερο αλλά τρως και υγιεινά όμως. Σε αντίθεση με τις σοκολάτες κοκ (αν και οι συνταγες για σοκολατίνες και σοκολατοειδή μέσα στο βιβλίο το νέο είναι άφθονες και αυτές υγιεινές, αλλά γενικά με πιο πολλούς πόντους απο ότι τα άλλα). 

Τεσπα, ότι βολεύει τον καθέναν. Εγώ έκανα το παλιό, έχασα αρκετά και τώρα συνεχίζω με το νεο που εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω οτι είναι πιο χορταστικό και πιο φουλ απο το παλιό :Ρ.Και πιστεύω θα μπορέσω να το τηρώ σε καθημερινή βάση ακόμα και στην συντήρηση. για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο, το παλιό δεν το μπορούσα. Δεν ξέρω, είναι το πεδόμετρο που εμπνέει, οι εβδομαδιαιοι πόντοι, δεν ξέρω!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/.../adunatismaWW/
> Αν έκανα έντιτ στο ποστ επάνω, δοκίμασε κι εδώ.


εμπνέυστηκες απο την photobucket ενέργεια μου και είπες να κάνεις κι εσύ ακάουντ η το χες απο πιο πρίν; χεχε!

ο δικος μου κατάλογος δεν έχει πεταλουδίτσα πάντως :Ρ

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μάριος_
> ......
> 
> Ναι σίγουρα αλλά τώρα είναι πιο σίγουρο διότι σου τονίζουνε να τρώς πρωτεινούχα γεύματα, σε αναγκάζουνε μια φορά την ημέρα τουλάχιστον να τρως ψάρι η κοτόπουλο οπότε παίρνεις τα δομικά στοιχεία. Με το φλεξιποιντς σου εδινε την ελευθερία να φάς ότι θες φυσικά αλλά δεν σου τόνιζε ιδιαίτερα την σημασία της πρωτείνης. Θυμαμαι η αρχηγός μας έλεγε κτυπαμε τον οργανισμο με πρωτεινουχα γεύματα κοκ... αλλά τα βιβλιαράκια δεν το λέγανε όμως. Τώρα, το κοτόπουλο και το καλό ψάρι, και φύσικα και το γάλα είναι στα φιλινγκ εντ χελθι φουντς ;-). το πιασες έτσι; 
> 
> .......
> 
> Τεσπα, ότι βολεύει τον καθέναν. Εγώ έκανα το παλιό, έχασα αρκετά και τώρα συνεχίζω με το νεο που εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω οτι είναι πιο χορταστικό και πιο φουλ απο το παλιό :Ρ.Και πιστεύω θα μπορέσω να το τηρώ σε καθημερινή βάση ακόμα και στην συντήρηση. για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο, το παλιό δεν το μπορούσα. Δεν ξέρω, είναι το πεδόμετρο που εμπνέει, οι εβδομαδιαιοι πόντοι, δεν ξέρω!



στο αρχικο προγραμμα ειχε υποχρεωτικες πρωτεινες και η δομη του προγραμματος σε υποχρεωνε να τις τρως, διοτι ειχες πχ, 2 ποντους απο δημητριακα, 2 ποντους απο γαλα, ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΧΩΡΙς ΛΙΠΟΣ(με λιγες εξαιρεσεις, πολυ λιγες),3 ποντους φρουτα και τουλαχιστον 6 πρωτεινες, και απο κει και περα αναλογα με τους ποντους του καθενα, προσεθετε το πολυ μια ακομα μεριδα δημητριακα και οτι παραπανω ποντους ειχε ΜΟΝΟ απο πρωτεινες, απο τις οποιες, κρεας κοκκινο 1 φορα τη βδομαδα και ολες τις αλλες κοτοπουλο- ψαρι αντε και μια συκωτι.
κι αν εβλεπες τα διαιτολογια ειχαν ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ πρωτεινη πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ.* ποτε δεν σου ελεγαν οτι αρκει να εχεις το συνολο των ποντων. επρεπε να κανεις και επιλογη απο τις ομαδες τροφων*.

συμφωνω να κανεις αυτο που σε βολευει καλυτερα, καμια αντιρρηση. ισα ισα...
δλδ, που λεει ο λογος, ακομα και ψυχολογικος να ειναι ο λογος (καινουργιο κοσκινακι μου δηλαδη) εφοσον λειτουργει, ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

tinypic έχω λογαριασμό, αλλά ήθελα να κάνω καινούριο και με έβγαζε απ'ευθείας στο photobucket. Είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό όμως. Απλά το tinypic παραμένει για παλιούς χρήστες που έχουν άλμπουμς κλπ εκεί μέσα, για τους νέους στέλνει απ'ευθείας στο photobucket. Ένιγουέι! Ίδιος δεν είναι ο "υπολογιστής";

Όσον αφορά τις πρωτείνες κλπ.. στα αμερικάνικα βιβλιαράκια που έχω αναφέρει αναλυτικά κάποιες διατροφικές συνήθειες, οι οποίες στην ουσία αποτελούν περιληπτικά το πλάνο, στο οποίο περιλαμβάνει τις πρωτείνες σε καθημερινή βάση είτε είναι κρέας είτε ψάρι είτε όσπρια!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μάριος_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/.../adunatismaWW/
> Αν έκανα έντιτ στο ποστ επάνω, δοκίμασε κι εδώ.
> 
> ...


εγω εκανα τωρα λογαριασμο παντως για να τσιμπησω τις αναρτησεις σας, γιατι αρχικα εκανα ενα απλο paste απο τις εικονες και μου βγαινε μια αναλυση εικονας, οτι ναναι... :Ρ
πολυ καλα τα εντυπακια παιδια, αν βρειτε και τπτ αλλο καλο, αναρτηστε!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> tinypic έχω λογαριασμό, αλλά ήθελα να κάνω καινούριο και με έβγαζε απ'ευθείας στο photobucket. Είναι το ίδιο και το αυτό όμως. Απλά το tinypic παραμένει για παλιούς χρήστες που έχουν άλμπουμς κλπ εκεί μέσα, για τους νέους στέλνει απ'ευθείας στο photobucket. Ένιγουέι! Ίδιος δεν είναι ο "υπολογιστής";
> 
> Όσον αφορά τις πρωτείνες κλπ.. στα αμερικάνικα βιβλιαράκια που έχω αναφέρει αναλυτικά κάποιες διατροφικές συνήθειες, οι οποίες στην ουσία αποτελούν περιληπτικά το πλάνο, στο οποίο περιλαμβάνει τις πρωτείνες σε καθημερινή βάση είτε είναι κρέας είτε ψάρι είτε όσπρια!


 θα σκαναρω καποια στιγμη το εντυπακι του quick start που ειναι η πρωτη εβδομαδα του αρχικου προγραμματος. εκει λεει απο ποιες ομαδες τροφων πρεπει να καταναλωνονται οι ποντοιη και απλα θα αντιγραψω αυτο το σημειο γιατι ολο το υπολοιπο ειναι απλο

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μάριος_
> ......
> 
> Ναι σίγουρα αλλά τώρα είναι πιο σίγουρο διότι σου τονίζουνε να τρώς πρωτεινούχα γεύματα, σε αναγκάζουνε μια φορά την ημέρα τουλάχιστον να τρως ψάρι η κοτόπουλο οπότε παίρνεις τα δομικά στοιχεία. Με το φλεξιποιντς σου εδινε την ελευθερία να φάς ότι θες φυσικά αλλά δεν σου τόνιζε ιδιαίτερα την σημασία της πρωτείνης. Θυμαμαι η αρχηγός μας έλεγε κτυπαμε τον οργανισμο με πρωτεινουχα γεύματα κοκ... αλλά τα βιβλιαράκια δεν το λέγανε όμως. Τώρα, το κοτόπουλο και το καλό ψάρι, και φύσικα και το γάλα είναι στα φιλινγκ εντ χελθι φουντς ;-). το πιασες έτσι; 
> ...



εσύ πρέπει να αναφέρεσαι στο πρώτο πρώτο, πρίν το φλεξιποιντς. Ναι οκ αυτό εγώ δεν το γνωρίζω οπότε οτι και να σου πώ θα είναι εικασίες. Ξέρω μόνο απο την Μαρία που έλεγε κάτι για μονάδες. 
Βασικά φτιάξανε το φλέξι για να μην αισθάνεσαι τόσο αιχμάλωτος - και καλά κάνανε - αλλά δεν λάβανε υπόψιν τους τις ενεργειακές μετατροπές. ε αυτό κάνανε με το νέο ουσιαστικά... Δηλαδή το νέο είναι συνδυασμός αμα το σκεφτείς φλέξι και παλιου! Ουάου!
Πάλι έχει 5 μερίδες φρουτα/λαχανικά, τουλάχιστον 2 μερίδες γαλακτομικά. το νερό κοκ... αυτά δεν έχουνε αλλάξει απο τότε πιστεύω. Ε και γιατί να αλλάξουνε, βάση κάθε υγιεινής διατροφής είναι.

δεν ειναι τόσο πολύ οτι απλά είναι καινούριο το πρόγραμμα. Αισθάνεσαι οτι αυτό που τρώς και ο τρόπος που το μετράς αντικατροπτίζει καλύτερα τι συμβαινει στο σώμα σου. και επμένω το πεδόμετρο που το έχεις συνεχώς επάνω σου σε αναγκάζει να περπατάς και να γυμνάζεσαι! είναι και τα σύνεργα. το κλίκερ, το νέο τράκ, (αν και το παλιο το λατρεύω και κάνοντας κάποιες τροποιήσεις στον εβδομαδιαίο πίνακα συνεχίζω και το κάνω χρήση :Ρ), είναι όλα μαζί!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

αρα μαριε μαλλον επανερχονται στο παλιο, απλα κανουν πιο μεγαλη αναλυση της περιεκτικοτητας...
δυστυχως εχω φωτοτυπιες των 4 πρωτων εβδομαδων που ειναι ασπρομαυρες και δεν βλεπω να εχει νοημα να τις σκαναρω. θα σας γραψω καποια στιγμη τις υποχρεωτικες μεριδες αλλα στις ειπα στο περιπου..

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ποιο λες παλιο τρακ? ειναι στα εντυπα που σκαναρες?

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> ποιο λες παλιο τρακ? ειναι στα εντυπα που σκαναρες?


ναι το παλιό έγχρωμο τράκ είναι αυτό που σας έδωσα στο φοτομπάκετ.

βγάλανε νέο τώρα, προσαρμοσμένο στο νέο πρόγραμμα. Έχω σκανάρει μερικές σελίδες αλλά δεν το έχω τελειώσει ακόμα. δεν είναι οπως το παλιό, πρέπει να σκαναριστεί όλο. Καθε βδομάδα έχει διαφορετικό χρώμα και πάνω γράφει αριθμό εβδομάδας κοκ. Εχω κάνει τις 4 πρώτες εβδομάδες, ε σιγά σιγά θα το κάνω κι αυτό!

αμα πας καμιά 30 σελίδες πιο πίσω περίπου σε μερικά προηγούμενα πόστς μου απο τα πρώτα πρώτα είχα αναρτήσει και την βασική πράσινη εβδομάδα, απο το πράσινο που σου δίνανε σε εβδομαδιαία βάση. Αν δηλαδή προτιμάς το μουντό το μονότονο το πράσινο, κατεβασε τα. είναι καρφιτσωμένα μέσα στο ίδιο το φόρουμ!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

30 σελιδες πιο πριν στο θρεντ που ειμαστε τωρα εννοεις?

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 30 σελιδες πιο πριν στο θρεντ που ειμαστε τωρα εννοεις?


ναι περίπου τόσο νομίζω. βασικά κάτσε να στο βρώ εγώ περίμενε!

http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...=1122&page=115

ενταξει δεν ήτανε τόσο πίσω. έλα ρίξε μια ματιά! κάνε δεξί κλίκ και σέιβ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Γενικά τώρα το κάθε πλάνο των ww λίγο πολύ είναι το ίδιο. Επαλαμβάνω ότι προσαρμόζεται ανάλογα την εποχή και τις συνήθειες που έχει κανείς. Εγώ είχα αρχίσει για παράδειγμα, το πρόγραμμά τους με τις ανταλλαγές. Μια χαρά ήταν, αλλά δεν γινόταν να το προχωρήσω λόγω οικονομικής στενότητας. Έτσι άρχισα το φλέξι. Είναι καλύτερα προσαρμοσμένο στις ανάγκες του καθένα μας. Πάνω κάτω ξέρουμε τι πρέπει να τρώμε καθημερινά και βολεύει αφάνταστα, ειδικά αν δεν έχεις χρόνο να ασχοληθείς ειδικά με την δική σου διατροφή, λόγω δουλειάς και υποχρεώσεων (που όσα ποδόμετρα και να'χεις περπατάς θες δεν θες)!!!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Γενικά τώρα το κάθε πλάνο των ww λίγο πολύ είναι το ίδιο. Επαλαμβάνω ότι προσαρμόζεται ανάλογα την εποχή και τις συνήθειες που έχει κανείς. Εγώ είχα αρχίσει για παράδειγμα, το πρόγραμμά τους με τις ανταλλαγές. Μια χαρά ήταν, αλλά δεν γινόταν να το προχωρήσω λόγω οικονομικής στενότητας. Έτσι άρχισα το φλέξι. Είναι καλύτερα προσαρμοσμένο στις ανάγκες του καθένα μας. Πάνω κάτω ξέρουμε τι πρέπει να τρώμε καθημερινά και βολεύει αφάνταστα, ειδικά αν δεν έχεις χρόνο να ασχοληθείς ειδικά με την δική σου διατροφή, λόγω δουλειάς και υποχρεώσεων (που όσα ποδόμετρα και να'χεις περπατάς θες δεν θες)!!!


ε φαντάσου όμως να έχεις το πεδόμετρο και να περπατάς και να υπολογίζεις ακριβώς πόσο περπάτησες, πόσους πρωπόντους κέρδισες κοκ! Είναι έμπνευση! το βλέπεις πάνω στο μηχανάκι το νούμερο και βλέπεις ποσα χιλιόμετρα έκανες και φτιάχνεσαι!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

λοιπον
στο προγραμμα "γρηγορη επιτυχια"
οι ημερησιες μοναδες μοιραζονταν σε γυναικων-ανδρων-νεαρων ατομων
πχ
γυναικες: φρουτα 2-3 μον.
λαχανικα 3 μον. ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ
λιπη 3
πρωτεινες 5-6
ψωμι 2
γαλα 2

ανδρες : φρουτα 3-4
λαχανικα 3 ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ
λιπη 3
πρωτεινες 7-8
ψωμι 4
γαλα 2

ΟΜΩΣ
αυγα μεχρι 3 τη βδομαδα
τυρι μεχρι 4 τη βδομαδα
κοκκινο κρεας μεχρι 12 τη βδομαδα
συκωτι μεχρι 4 τη βδομαδα
προαιρετικες θερμιδες 150 τη βδομαδα (1η βδομαδα γραφω)
μεχρι την τεταρτη εβδομαδα, οι προαιρετικες θερμιδες αυξανονταν σταδιακα και εφταναν τις 400 και προστεθηκε αλλη μια μοναδα δημητριακων σε καθε φυλο (δλδ γυναικες:συνολο 3, ανδρες συνολο:5)

ο καταμερισμος αυτος σε οδηγουσε στην καταναλωση υγιεινων συνδυασμων με κυρια καταναλωση πρωτεινων, πολυ λιγο λιπος, λιγο ψωμι.
οι μοναδες σαν αντιστοιχια, σαν βαρος κλπ ειναι οι μοναδες για τις οποιες μιλαει και το φλεξιποιντ δλδ 1 ποντος ψωμι= 1 φετα του τοστ η 2 φρυγανιες μικρες, 1 μοναδα τυρι=30γρ κανονικο η 60 κοτατζ κλπ...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

και τα διαιτολογια των 4 πρωτων εβδομαδων ηταν ετοιμα διαιτολογια ,αναλυτικα, οπου σε καθε επιλογη διπλα υπηρχε αδεια γραμμη για να συμπληρωσεις οποια αλλη ισοτιμη επιλογη ηθελες απο τους καταλογους τροφιμων ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΙΔΙΩΝ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ.
δλδ 3 μεριδες πρωτεινες κοτοπουλοου τις αλλαζες με πρωτεινες ψαριου η αυγου η οτιδηποτε..

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

παιδια, εγω μετα απο χρονο γνωριμιας με το ΓΓ το εκανα σε ελευθρη μεταφραση ως εξης.
ετρωγα υποχρεωτικα 2 κανονικες σαλατες και 1-2 φρουτα την ημερα . ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ
και απο κει και περα 1 μικρη μεριδα *οποιοδηποτε φαι*,εκτος απο τηγανητο, κανενα κουλουρι για πρωινο η κατι αναλογο (τα ξερετε) και καπως ετσι ειχα χασει πολλα κιλα
*αυτη ειναι η φιλοσοφια του προγραμματος*
απλα το περιπου με το ακριβως, διαφερουν στο οτι με το περιπου , μπορεις ευκολα να ξεφυγεις.
γιαυτο θα επανερθω μεχρι να μου γινει συνηεθια, γιατι αλλιως δεν γινεται

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα και από μένα!
Πω πω, τι ευχάριστη έκπληξη να γυρνάς από μίνι τριήμερες διακοπές και να διαπιστώνεις ότι εν μέσω θέρους οι συζητήσεις στο τόπικ διεξάγονται κανονικά!
Έλειπα στην Αθήνα για την πιο λυτρωτική εμπειρία της ζωής μου, καθώς παρακολούθησα το συγκλονιστικό The Wall live, από τον Roger Waters...
Ό,τι και να γράψω για τη συναυλία δεν μπορεί να αποδόσει ούτε στο εκατομμυριοστό τα συναισθήματα, την ένταση, τα μηνύματα, την παρουσίαση, τα εφέ, την ενέργεια αυτού που είδα.
Στο διάλειμμα και στο τέλος κοιταζόμασταν μεταξύ μας, το μισό γήπεδο έκλαιγε, δεν είναι υπερβολή... Όποιος νωρίζει το Wall καταλαβαίνει πώς ένιωσε ένας άνθρωπος που το ακούει 30 χρόνια...
Ο δε ήχος ήταν σοκαριστικός... 
Κλείνει εδώ η παρένθεση και πάμε στα των προγραμμάτων... Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι απόψεις και η προβληματική που αναπτύσσεται. Εγώ θα πω το εξής ως παλιό μέλος: όποιο πρόγραμα και να εφαρμόσεις, εάν το εφαρμόσεις πιστά, θα αδυνατίσεις. Θέλει προγραμματισμό σκέψης και πιστή εφαρμογή.
Συμφωνώ με το Μάριο ότι το τελευταίο προγραμμα είναι η τελειοποίηση θα λέγαμε όλων και συμβαδίζει με τις σύγχρονες αντιλήψεις περί διατροφής.
Και τα προηγούμενα όμως είχαν κανόνες και στα ww ισχύει η αρχή του μέτρου, όπως λέει και η 2sweet2b4go10.
Λατρεύω το πρόγραμμα και η φιλοσοφία τους, είναι τρόπος ζωής και όχι μια δίαιτα που θα την κάνεις για να χάσεις τα κιλά και μετά να επιστρέψεις στις παλιές σου συνήθειες, τα έχουμε συζητήσει πολλές φορές αυτά.
Δυστυχώς, μετά από μια καλή πορεία τριών εβδομαδων, το τριήμερο στην Αθήνα έκανα πολλές παρασπονδίες, με αποτέλεσμα αύριο η ζυγαριά να δείξει το αναμενόμενο.
Κάνω λοιπόν μια νέα αρχή από αύριο και από τώρα και στο εξής θα είμαι υπόδειγμα συνέπειας. Το υπογράφω.
Να είστε καλά και συγχαρητήρια Μαρία για τη νέα απώλεια βάρους.
Μάριε, συνέχισε κανονικά και δυνατά!
2sweet, σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ!

Όλα να πάνε κατ' ευχήν σε όλους και όλες!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> παιδια, εγω μετα απο χρονο γνωριμιας με το ΓΓ το εκανα σε ελευθρη μεταφραση ως εξης.
> ετρωγα υποχρεωτικα 2 κανονικες σαλατες και 1-2 φρουτα την ημερα . ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ
> και απο κει και περα 1 μικρη μεριδα *οποιοδηποτε φαι*,εκτος απο τηγανητο, κανενα κουλουρι για πρωινο η κατι αναλογο (τα ξερετε) και καπως ετσι ειχα χασει πολλα κιλα
> *αυτη ειναι η φιλοσοφια του προγραμματος*
> απλα το περιπου με το ακριβως, διαφερουν στο οτι με το περιπου , μπορεις ευκολα να ξεφυγεις.
> γιαυτο θα επανερθω μεχρι να μου γινει συνηεθια, γιατι αλλιως δεν γινεται



ε κάπως έτσι, κι αυτό σωστο είναι που λές
Βασικά ο κάθε άνθρωπος το εξατομικεύει επάνω του. Κυριολεκτικά. Εμένα μου αρέσει που μπορώ να τρώω ότι θέλω στην σωστή βέβαια ποσότητα. δεν νιώθω πιεσμένος!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

p_k δεν πειράζει αν έκανες παρασπονδίες. Μίνι διακοπούλες πήγες, απόλαυσες Pink Floyd... Τι άλλο πια να θες; Ότι κιλό κι αν έβαλες εσύ θα το χάσεις, όπως και να'χει. Πάντα ήσουν συνεπής!  :Big Grin:

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> p_k δεν πειράζει αν έκανες παρασπονδίες. Μίνι διακοπούλες πήγες, απόλαυσες Pink Floyd... Τι άλλο πια να θες; Ότι κιλό κι αν έβαλες εσύ θα το χάσεις, όπως και να'χει. Πάντα ήσουν συνεπής!


Σ' ευχαριστώ Μαρία!
Μου δίνεις κουράγιο να ξεκινήσω!

----------


## p_k

5/7 .......... 93,4
12/7 .......... 94,4

1 κιλό επάνω

Νέα αρχή από σήμερα, με ημέρα ζυγίσματος την Τρίτη.
Αυτήν τη φορά, όλα θα γίνουν σωστά.
Καλημέρα!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλή επιτυχία σε όλους σας! πως πάει το καλοκαίρι; εμένα πριν λίγες μέρες ήρθε στον κόσμο ο βαπτιστικός μου  :Smile:  ο οποίος μας έκανε όλους να πετάμε απ'την χαρά μας! τον οκτώβριο με το καλό θα γίνει πνευματικό μου παιδί. Μαζί με όλες τις χαρές, εντατικοποιώ και τις προσπάθειες για απώλεια κιλών. 

Σας παρακολουθώ αλλά δεν σας προλαβαίνω πλεον με τόσες πληροφορίες, τόσες αγορές και τόσους πόντους! εγώ συνεχίζω με το πρόγραμμα των ww από τα βιβλιαράκια που έχω από αγγλία, τους πόντους δλδ οι οποίοι αντιστοιχούν σε τροφές που έχουμε αναρτήσει κι εδώ στο weight watchers points. Δεν έχω χρόνο για αλλαγές και προσαρμογές για την ώρα γι αυτό και δεν μπαίνω καν στην διαδικασία. Κάθε πρόοδος όμως είναι πρόοδος γι αυτό καλά κάνετε κι ενημερώνεστε. Όπως και να'χει ξερω από την εμπειρία μου ότι και τα προηγούμενα προγράμματα λειτουργούν, πολύ απλά γιατί σου δίνει το μέτρο! 

σας χαιρετώ όλους!

----------


## mendom76

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μήπως να κοιτάζατε και της Αυστραλίας; Εγώ που έχω σε δισκάκι το πρώτο πρώτο πρόγραμμα των πόντων (που έχουν βγάλει τα ww Αυστραλίας & Ν. Ζηλανδίας) περιλαμβάνει και ελληνικά φαγητά. Το προτείνω μιας και στην Αυστραλία έχουμε αρκετά πατριωτάκια μήπως τα εκεί ww έχουν προσθέσει και πάλι ελληνικά φαγητά στο νέο πρόγραμμα των πόντων.


Νομίζω όμως οτι απο Αυστραλία δεν μπορούμε να παραγγείλουμε για να τα στείλουν Ελλάδα...:sniff:

----------


## doram

p_k ζηλεύω απίστευτα που πήγες στη συγκεκριμένη συναυλία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Καλησπέρα και από μένα!
> Πω πω, τι ευχάριστη έκπληξη να γυρνάς από μίνι τριήμερες διακοπές και να διαπιστώνεις ότι εν μέσω θέρους οι συζητήσεις στο τόπικ διεξάγονται κανονικά!
> Έλειπα στην Αθήνα για την πιο λυτρωτική εμπειρία της ζωής μου, καθώς παρακολούθησα το συγκλονιστικό The Wall live, από τον Roger Waters...
> Ό,τι και να γράψω για τη συναυλία δεν μπορεί να αποδόσει ούτε στο εκατομμυριοστό τα συναισθήματα, την ένταση, τα μηνύματα, την παρουσίαση, τα εφέ, την ενέργεια αυτού που είδα.
> Στο διάλειμμα και στο τέλος κοιταζόμασταν μεταξύ μας, το μισό γήπεδο έκλαιγε, δεν είναι υπερβολή... Όποιος νωρίζει το Wall καταλαβαίνει πώς ένιωσε ένας άνθρωπος που το ακούει 30 χρόνια...
> Ο δε ήχος ήταν σοκαριστικός... 
> Κλείνει εδώ η παρένθεση και πάμε στα των προγραμμάτων... Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι απόψεις και η προβληματική που αναπτύσσεται. Εγώ θα πω το εξής ως παλιό μέλος: όποιο πρόγραμα και να εφαρμόσεις, εάν το εφαρμόσεις πιστά, θα αδυνατίσεις. Θέλει προγραμματισμό σκέψης και πιστή εφαρμογή.
> Συμφωνώ με το Μάριο ότι το τελευταίο προγραμμα είναι η τελειοποίηση θα λέγαμε όλων και συμβαδίζει με τις σύγχρονες αντιλήψεις περί διατροφής.
> ...


Καλώς τον και μας έλειψες!
δεν πειράζει για τις παρασπονδίες σου, όλοι τις κάνουμε...
Το θέμα είναι να τις σώζουμε!
Επίσης θεωρώ ότι αν μια φορά τον μήνα κάνεις και καμιά εχμ, οκ, φοβερή... ζαβολιά δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος. Το θέμα είναι να μην συνεχίαεις έτσι γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα μπει απλα ένα αλλά 10!

Καλή επιστροφή σου λοιπόν, και μπράβο σου που πέρασες τόσο ωραία στην συναυλία.

εμείς εδώ καιγόμαστε κλασσικά. Εγώ και η συνονοματη μου είμαστε ολ ταιμ κλάσσικ. Στο τέλος θα μας βαρεθείτε χεχε

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> 5/7 .......... 93,4
> 12/7 .......... 94,4
> 
> 1 κιλό επάνω
> 
> Νέα αρχή από σήμερα, με ημέρα ζυγίσματος την Τρίτη.
> Αυτήν τη φορά, όλα θα γίνουν σωστά.
> Καλημέρα!


καλή αρχή και πάλι!
δυναμικά!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> p_k δεν πειράζει αν έκανες παρασπονδίες. Μίνι διακοπούλες πήγες, απόλαυσες Pink Floyd... Τι άλλο πια να θες; Ότι κιλό κι αν έβαλες εσύ θα το χάσεις, όπως και να'χει. Πάντα ήσουν συνεπής!


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by mendom76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μήπως να κοιτάζατε και της Αυστραλίας; Εγώ που έχω σε δισκάκι το πρώτο πρώτο πρόγραμμα των πόντων (που έχουν βγάλει τα ww Αυστραλίας & Ν. Ζηλανδίας) περιλαμβάνει και ελληνικά φαγητά. Το προτείνω μιας και στην Αυστραλία έχουμε αρκετά πατριωτάκια μήπως τα εκεί ww έχουν προσθέσει και πάλι ελληνικά φαγητά στο νέο πρόγραμμα των πόντων.
> 
> 
> Νομίζω όμως οτι απο Αυστραλία δεν μπορούμε να παραγγείλουμε για να τα στείλουν Ελλάδα...:sniff:


Ναι αστα να πάνε μονο απο Ευρώπη τελικά μπορεί να έρθει ελλάδα. Οπότε προτιμήστε το αγγλικό η καμιάς άλλης γλώσσας αν γνωρίζετε και τα υπόλοιπα ας τα επιχειρήσουμε να τα βρούμε στο άμαζον, οπως βρήκε η Μαρία τα αμερικάνικα. 
Προσωπικά θα έλεγα αν γνωρίζετε καμιά άλλη γλώσσα πλην των αγγλικών καλά να προτιμήσετε αυτή και όχι την αγγλική Εκεί η κουζινα τους είναι πολύ διαφορετική απο την ελληνική, δεν θα σας καλύπτει ο σύντροφος διατροφής! Βέβαια δεν ξέρω και με τις άλλες εκδόσεις τι γίνεται αλλά ακόμα και η γερμανική πρέπει να είναι πιο κοντά στις ελληνικές μαγειρεμένες μερίδες. ʼσε που στο αγγλικό επειδή οι άγγλοι τρώνε κυρίως σε μεγάλες αλυδίσες εστιατορίων ο κατάλογος δεν το πάει με βάση το είδος του φαγητου και την μερίδα αλλά με βάση τα φαγητά κάθε εστιατορίου. Μερικά ονόματα δεν τα καταλαβαίνω καν λολ...
Οπότε συμβουλή. ψάξτε όλα τα ευρωπαικα και βρείτε ποιο σας ταιριάζει!
Εκτός αν παραγγείλετε όλο το αμερικάνικο απο άμαζον, νομίζω υπάρχει όλο το πακέτο!
Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> καλή επιτυχία σε όλους σας! πως πάει το καλοκαίρι; εμένα πριν λίγες μέρες ήρθε στον κόσμο ο βαπτιστικός μου  ο οποίος μας έκανε όλους να πετάμε απ'την χαρά μας! τον οκτώβριο με το καλό θα γίνει πνευματικό μου παιδί. Μαζί με όλες τις χαρές, εντατικοποιώ και τις προσπάθειες για απώλεια κιλών. 
> 
> Σας παρακολουθώ αλλά δεν σας προλαβαίνω πλεον με τόσες πληροφορίες, τόσες αγορές και τόσους πόντους! εγώ συνεχίζω με το πρόγραμμα των ww από τα βιβλιαράκια που έχω από αγγλία, τους πόντους δλδ οι οποίοι αντιστοιχούν σε τροφές που έχουμε αναρτήσει κι εδώ στο weight watchers points. Δεν έχω χρόνο για αλλαγές και προσαρμογές για την ώρα γι αυτό και δεν μπαίνω καν στην διαδικασία. Κάθε πρόοδος όμως είναι πρόοδος γι αυτό καλά κάνετε κι ενημερώνεστε. Όπως και να'χει ξερω από την εμπειρία μου ότι και τα προηγούμενα προγράμματα λειτουργούν, πολύ απλά γιατί σου δίνει το μέτρο! 
> 
> σας χαιρετώ όλους!



να τον χαίρεσαι τον μικρό! Να ζήσει να γίνει μεγάλος και τρανός!

Συμφωνώ ότι όποιο πρόγραμμα και να κάνεις θα χάσεις. Δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία γι αυτό. 
Πάντως συμβουλη μου προς όλους πυ κάνουνε το φλέξι. Κάντε το κόλπο με τους εβδομαδιαίους πόντους, όπως είναι κανόνας στο νέο σύστημα. Δηλαδή τους 4π που μπορείτε να τους αποθηκεύσετε καθημερινά να τους βάζετε στην άκρη απο την αρχή (4 επι 7, 28 πόντοι!) και να τους έχετε καβάτζα μέσα στην εβδομάδα για ότι προκύψει! Κανένα έκτακτο γλυκό, καμία έκτακτη έξοδος κοκ. Η απλά θα ειναι το δύκτι ασφαλείας σας σε περίπτωση που ξεφεύγετε μια μέρα πχ 7 8 πόντους παραπανω. Πίστεψτε το, πιάνει!
Έτσι θα έχετε και γενικά μικρότερο ημερήσιο στόχο με αποτέλεσμα να είστε πιο συγκρατημένοι. 
Ο κανόνας είναι οτι δεν μεταφερονται απο βδομαδα σε βδομάδα. Γιουζ ιτ ορ λουζ ιτ!

καλημέρα νεφέλι!

----------


## mendom76

> _Originally posted by Μάριος_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mendom76_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μπα μόνο με τα αγγλικά το έχω δυστυχώς!! Αλήθεια υπάρχει στο amazon το αμερικάνικο? Αν είναι να το ψάξω εκεί, μια χαρά είναι και το amazon...Ευχαριστώ για το τιπ!!:thumbup:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε επί αυτού που αναφέρεις στο αμερικάνικο φλέξι σου δίνει να χρησιμοποιήσεις όποτε εσύ θες 35 πόντους. Σου λέει: "αρχίζεις την εβδομάδα σου με 35 πόντους και καλό είναι να μην του χρησιμοποιήσεις όλους." Στους δίνει με το σκεπτικό ότι στην περίπτωση που ένα βράδυ έχεις έξοδο ή μια κοινωνική υποχρέωση που συμπεριλαμβάνει και το γνωστό τραπέζωμα, να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις και μόνο για μία μέρα. Ή στην αρχή της εβδομάδας ή στο τέλος της. Αν δεν θες δεν τους χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου και παίζεις με τους ημερήσιους πόντους σου όπως εσύ θέλεις! 
Εγώ στάνταρ το βράδυ έφαγα 35... 4 σκαλτσούνια (γεμιστά με καρύδι και μέλι) απ'τα χεράκια της μαμάς πήγαν υπέρ πίστεως! Τώρα απλά αν τύχει μες την εβδομάδα και απομείνει κάνας πόντος έξτρα το χρησιμοποιώ για να φάω καμιά γρανίτα ή κάνα παγωτάκι... Ανάλογα την ζέστη και την διάθεση! :grin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

mendom76 κοίτα εδώ κι όλη την σελίδα έπειτα να δεις τα πακέτα: http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Watcher...476010&sr=1-14
Το θέμα είναι να κοιτάς τακτικά μήπως κάποιος βάλει και πουλήσει. Όπως πρόσεξα μόνο ένα πακέτο πωλείται.

----------


## mendom76

Ευχαριστώ Μαρία μου, θα το παρακολουθώ μήπως το πετύχω!! :Wink:

----------


## p_k

Ημέρα ζυγίσματος η Τετάρτη.
Ξεκίνησα.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

ʼντε καλή αρχή! :smilegrin:

----------


## p_k

Μαρία, τι άμεση απάντηση!  :Smile: 
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τι νέα;
Θα εφαρμόσω το Flexipoints τελικά.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Σουλατσάρω στο φόρουμ γενικά γι' αυτό έλαβες άμεσση απάντηση! :starhit:

----------


## p_k

Πάντως η καλή αρχή έγινε!

----------


## mendom76

Καλή συνέχεια κι απο μένα p_k!!!

----------


## p_k

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ mendom76!
Καλή συνέχεια και σε σένα!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Μαρία, τι άμεση απάντηση! 
> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τι νέα;
> Θα εφαρμόσω το Flexipoints τελικά.


καλη αρχη πικαπααα!!
οκ, σε συγχωρουμε για το τριημερο κρεπαλης λογω συναυλιας, κυριως επειδη διασκεδασες τοσο !!!
απο βδομαδα τραγουδαει ο γιαννης ο μπον τζοβι. κανονισε....

και δεν μου λες, για να χω καλο ρωτημα.
τα φλεξποιντς τα κανεις τηρωντας μονο ενα τελικο συνολο ποντων, η ακολουθεις και καποιες υποχρεωτικες μοναδες ομαδων τροφων, οπως 3 λαχανικα 2 φρουτα,2 γαλα κλπ?

----------


## p_k

2sweet2b4go10,
οι Bon Jovi δεν είναι του γούστου μου, οπότε περίπτωση διατροφικής κραιπάλης δεν υφίσταται!  :Smile: 
Αυτή η χρονιά όμως για μένα είναι χρονιά αλλαγών και επανατοποθετήσεων σε πολλά πράγματα, οπότε πήρα την απόφαση να ξεκινήσω τελικά με το νέο πρόγραμμα, το Points Plus και σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μέρα εφαρμογής!
Όσον αφορά την κατανομή και επιλογή των τροφών, τόσο στο παλιό όσο και στο νέο πρόγραμμα, πρέπει να τηρούνται ορισμένες αρχές: για το flexipoints ήταν 5 μερίδες φρούτων και λαχανικών, 2 γαλακτοκομικών, 2 ή 3 ορατών λιπών ημερησίως (πχ. ελαιόλαδο).

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> 2sweet2b4go10,
> οι Bon Jovi δεν είναι του γούστου μου, οπότε περίπτωση διατροφικής κραιπάλης δεν υφίσταται! 
> Αυτή η χρονιά όμως για μένα είναι χρονιά αλλαγών και επανατοποθετήσεων σε πολλά πράγματα, οπότε πήρα την απόφαση να ξεκινήσω τελικά με το νέο πρόγραμμα, το Points Plus και σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μέρα εφαρμογής!
> Όσον αφορά την κατανομή και επιλογή των τροφών, τόσο στο παλιό όσο και στο νέο πρόγραμμα, πρέπει να τηρούνται ορισμένες αρχές: για το flexipoints ήταν 5 μερίδες φρούτων και λαχανικών, 2 γαλακτοκομικών, 2 ή 3 ορατών λιπών ημερησίως (πχ. ελαιόλαδο).


Α ρε πι κάπα αυτή η αναποφασιστήκοτητα σου με το πρόγραμμα! Αν δεν το θες καμάρι μου στείλτο σε μένα! χαχααχα! Θα σου δώσω και στοιχεία σε πριβέ αν είναι, δεν μασάω. Μείνε στο φλέξι ποιντς σου και μην ταλαντέυεσαι :Ρ. χαχαχαχα (αστειέυομαι)

ναι μερικοί κανόνες, όπως με τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά, τα γαλακτομικά, το νερό παραμένουνε σταθερά. Αν και με το λίπος πλέον πι καπα δεν το λέει πουθενά στο νέο πρόγραμμα. Στο φλεξιποιντς το τόνιζε, εδώ πέρα όχι. Ποιος ξέρει γιατί...
ε ίσως γιατί ειναι λίγο πολύ γενικός κανόνας που δεν ισχύει σε καθημερινή βάση. Το είχαμε ξαναπεί αυτο πι κάπα. Όταν φας πχ την βραστή πατάτα με το βραστό κοτόπουλο, θα ρίξεις και μια ΚΣ λάδι στην μερίδα και θα το υπολογίσεις στην μερίδα κοκ
Κυρίως αυτό με τις 'ελεύθερες μερίδες' είναι για να μην ρίχνουμε πολύ στην σαλάτα και στο δεύτερο πιάτο. Τις ημέρες πυ δεν τρώμε έτοιμες μαγειρεμένες τυποποιημένες μερίδες η αυτοσχεδιάζουμε τότε 2 - 3 π λάδι ειναι υπερβολικά λίγο. Θα έλεγα μια με δύο ΚΣ ακόμα. εκεί πάνω κάτω. έτσι εμπειρικά!

εγώ συνεχίζω κανονικά το πρόγραμμα, τα σκατώνω ώρες ώρες ιεδικά όταν έχω άγχος με τα μαθήματα αλλα με σώζουνε οι εβδομαδιαίοι πόντοι και οι πόντοι της άσκησης! κυριολεκτικά πι καπα διανύω την ημέρα μεγάλες αποστάσεις εδώ στην αθήνα και το πεδόμετρο παίρνει φωτιά! χαχαχαχαχαχα!

έχουνε υπάρξει εβδομάδες πυ έχω κερδίσει και 50 πόντους απο το απλό περπάτημα! χωριστά τους πόντους απο το τζίμ!
βέβαια η οδηγία είναι οχι πάνω απο 30 την εβδομάδα... και καλά...χεχε

άντε καλή αρχή! και καλό κουράγιο! πήρα και νέα ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά και αποφασίσα να μετράω κανονικά κάθε εβδομάδα το βάρος μου! εκεί στα ίδια, δεν έχω αλλάξει...

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Μαρία, τι άμεση απάντηση! 
> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τι νέα;
> Θα εφαρμόσω το Flexipoints τελικά.
> ...



το φλέξι είναι φλέξιμπλ. Δηλαδή τους πόντους τους αξιοποιείς όπως θέλεις εσύ, σε κάποια γενικά πλάισια φυσικά. Όπως είπα και πιο πρίν, και ο πι καπα, υπάρχουνε οι γενικοί κανόνες 5 μερίδες φρούτα και λαχανικά (και προς τα τελικά κιλά δύο μερίδες φρούτα και τρεις λαχανικά, πρόσεξε) - τα οποία έχουνε μηδέν πόντους καλά όχι όλα τα φρούτα, στο φλέξι μερικά ανάλογα με την μερίδα έχουνε πόντους πχ μπανάνα κεράσια κοίτα τον κατάλογο, δύο μερίδες γαλακτοκομικά των οποίων τους πόντους θα τους υπολογίζεις κανονικά, 8 ποτηρια νερό, και 2 - 3 μερίδες ελεύθερες μερίδες λίπος ορατό. Με βάση τον καταλογό τροφών, δεν ξέρω αν τον έχεις, πρέπει να τον έχουνε αναρτημένο εδώ μέσα. Πάντως μην φοβάσαι, έχω σκανάρει σχεδόν και τους δύο καταλόγους τροφών του νέου προγράμματος, κι όταν τελειώσω αυτό θα σκανάρω και τον κατάλογο με τις τροφές απο το φλεξιποιντς. Να τα βλέπετε με εικόνες. Θα σκανάρω και το δεύτεορ βιβλιαράκι που είναι μικρότερο και μιλάει για το κομμάτι της άσκησης... Λίγο υπομονή πλίζ έτσι;
Εσύ Μαρία μην αγχώνεσαι. ο κίτρινος πίνακας είναι σχετικά απλός και σε λίγο θα τον σκανάρω και τον κάνω απλόουντ. έτσι δωράκι για σένα! ;-)
να τον πάρεις κι εσύ σουιτ, να τον εκτυπώσεις και να υπολογίζεις τους πόντους της άσκησης :Ρ! ακόμα και με το απλό περπάτημα κερδίζει πόντους! Και με τις δουλειές τους σπιτιού!


Σουίτ μηδέν πόντοι δεν σημαίνουνε μηδέν θερμίδες... Πρόσεξε έτσι; όταν υπολογίζεις τους πόντους σου στον αρχικό πίνακα ούτως η άλλως 300 θερμίδες τις αφαιρούνε για τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά. (για να σε αναγκάσουνε να τρώς καθημερινά αυτές τις μερίδες, υγεία πάνω απο όλα!). πάνω κάτω αυτές οι μερίδες των φρούτων και λαχανικών είναι 280 με 320. έχω βγάλει μέσο όρο απο τις στήλες μου! :Ρ
υγ κάνα παραπάνω λαχανικό δεν πειράζει. μην το παρακάνεις όμως

----------


## p_k

Μάριε, το πρόγραμμα είναι πολύ καλό, κανείς δεν είπε το αντίθετο!
Τώρα που το μελέτησα πάρα πολύ καλά, ήρθε η ώρα να το εφαρμόσω. Δεν έχω την παραμικρή αμφιβολία ότι θα δουλέψει άψογα! Και όσο το εφαρμόζω τόσο περισσότερο το κατανοώ και καταλαβαίνω τη λογική του.
Ισόβιο μέλος από το 1996, έχω κάνει πολλά προγράμματα, αυτό όμως είναι όντως το πιο εξελιγμένο.
Σχετικά με το λίπος, δεν ξέρω τι λέει η αγγλική έκδοση, η αμερικανική όμως που έχω το λέει ξεκάθαρα: 2 κ. γλυκού healthy oils την ημέρα.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Μάριε, το πρόγραμμα είναι πολύ καλό, κανείς δεν είπε το αντίθετο!
> Τώρα που το μελέτησα πάρα πολύ καλά, ήρθε η ώρα να το εφαρμόσω. Δεν έχω την παραμικρή αμφιβολία ότι θα δουλέψει άψογα! Και όσο το εφαρμόζω τόσο περισσότερο το κατανοώ και καταλαβαίνω τη λογική του.
> Ισόβιο μέλος από το 1996, έχω κάνει πολλά προγράμματα, αυτό όμως είναι όντως το πιο εξελιγμένο.
> Σχετικά με το λίπος, δεν ξέρω τι λέει η αγγλική έκδοση, η αμερικανική όμως που έχω το λέει ξεκάθαρα: 2 κ. γλυκού healthy oils την ημέρα.


όχι πι κάπα η αγγλική δεν το λέει πουθενά ξεκάθαρα για το λίπος. λέει οτι πρέπει να τρώμε υγιεινό ελαιόλαδο αλλά εως εκεί. θα το ξανακοιτάξω αλλα πουθενά δεν τονίζει για 2 κγ λάδι την ημέρα. Αυτό το λέει μόνο στο κομμάτι weight loss without tracking, που τρως μονο τα πράσινα φαγητά μέχρι να χορτάσεις και 2 κγ καλό λίπος την ημέρα. Στο βασικό πρόγραμμα δεν το λέει πουθενά! θα το ξανακοιτάξω όμως!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Ο Μάριος αναφέρεται συνήθως για το ProPoints και κάνει τώρα μια εξυπηρέτηση σε μένα για το προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα το flexipoint. Αν θες να αγοράσεις το πακετάκι το καινούριο με το ProPoints θα το βρεις και στο άμαζον. Διάθεση για μετάφραση αρκεί να έχεις! 
> 
> 
> Και Μάριε ευχαριστώ! Ανεβάζεις κατεβάζεις όποτε θες εσύ... Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Προηγούνται οι άλλες υποχρεώσεις σου!


Ελα εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο σε σένα ;-)

http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/...view=slideshow

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αααα! Ευχαριστώ Μάριε! Ίσως να το χρησιμοποιήσω όποτε αρχίσω γυμναστήριο. Για την ώρα είτε περπατάω είτε κολυμπάω οι πόντοι μου είναι μέσα στα ημερήσια πλαίσια! :starhit:

----------


## p_k

Για να δούμε τι φάγαμε σήμερα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φ. ψωμί τοστ
με 2 κ.γλ. μαρμελάδα ροδάκινο
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ

5Ο γρ. δημητριακά
με 1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

2 χοιρινά σουβλάκια
Σαλάτα καρότο με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
30 γρ. σοκολάτα

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ

3 μικρά ροδάκινα

ΒΡΑΔΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με τυρί light


Το πρόγραμμα προχωράει κανονικά λοιπόν και μου έμειναν και 2 πόντοι για πιο μετά. Υπόψιν ότι από τους έξτρα εβδομαδιαίους πόντους έχω χρησιμοποιήσει 12 (χθες), άρα μου μένουν άλλοι 37 για να τους καταναλώσω όπως και όποτε θέλω! Καλό!
Και με το νεράκι πάμε καλά σήμερα, γενικά ξεκίνησα ωραία χθες και έτσι πρέπει να συνεχίσω.
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Αααα! Ευχαριστώ Μάριε! Ίσως να το χρησιμοποιήσω όποτε αρχίσω γυμναστήριο. Για την ώρα είτε περπατάω είτε κολυμπάω οι πόντοι μου είναι μέσα στα ημερήσια πλαίσια! :starhit:



τι εννοείς; οτι γυμνάζεσαι και δεν το υπολογίζεις; α πολύ κακώς.
Ακόμα και μισή ώρα απλής άσκησης περπάτημα η κολυμπιού ήπιου σου δίνει 2 - 3 πόντους. Μην τους προσπερνάς Μαρία! Να υπολογίζεις όλη την δραστηριότητα σου! Αυτό ειναι το καλό με το πεδόμετρο, το έχεις επάνω σου όλη την ώρα και τα υπολογίζει όλα. αν και όκ, δεν μπαίνει στο νερό. Για το κολύμπι πρέπει να στραφώ κι εγώ στους πίνακες που έχει μέσα :Ρ.
Κιπ γκόινγκ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κοίτα γενικά δεν γυμνάζομαι. Αλλά όταν είναι να πάω σούπερ μάρκετ, να πληρώσω λογαριασμούς, πηγαίνω με τα πόδια (και μιλάμε για μισή ώρα δρόμο με κανονικό βάδισμα)! Δεν είναι πάντα, αλλά εκμεταλλεύομαι αυτή την ευκαιρία. Και δυστυχώς δεν υπολογίζω τον χρόνο που είμαι εν κινήση ώστε να εξοικονομίσω τους έξτρα πόντους.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Για να δούμε τι φάγαμε σήμερα:
> 
> ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
> 
> 2 φ. ψωμί τοστ
> με 2 κ.γλ. μαρμελάδα ροδάκινο
> 1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
> 
> ...


Μπράβο πι κάπα που κρατάς το πρόγραμμα! Σταθερά και δυναμικά! έτσι να φύγει το κιλάκι που βάλαμε!
κι εγώ παρόλο που ξεφεύγω λίγο το κρατάω μέσα στα όρια με την βοήθεια των εβδομαδιαίων πόντων και ειδικά των ρυζογκοφρετών! πι καπα να τις τρως καθημερινά! χορταστικές, 2 πρ.π οι τρείς, χορταίνεις μόνο που τις ματσουλάς, τις λατρεύω! 
Έβαλα μπρος να φτιάξω τα νέα γλύκα απο το βιβλίο serioysly satisfying. Καλά μιλάμε κάτι πάντς με φράουλες και κάτι σοκολατίνες που το κομμάτι έχει 5 η 6 πρ. π. μόνο! καλά όκ μεσαίο κομμάτι αλλά και πάλι, καλύτερα να μην φάω ένα σνάκ παραπάνω την ημέρα και να φάω δυο μερίδες απο αυτό τα γλυκά! είναι και πιο υγιεινά! εσύ πι καπα εχεις κανα ειδικο βιβλιαράκι μέσα με συνταγές για γλυκά; το βιβλίο που σου ειπα εχει πολλά τσάπτερς και οι σοκολατίνες και τα πάντς κείκς είναι τα δύο τελευταία. χορταίνεις και μόνο που τα βλέπεις!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Κοίτα γενικά δεν γυμνάζομαι. Αλλά όταν είναι να πάω σούπερ μάρκετ, να πληρώσω λογαριασμούς, πηγαίνω με τα πόδια (και μιλάμε για μισή ώρα δρόμο με κανονικό βάδισμα)! Δεν είναι πάντα, αλλά εκμεταλλεύομαι αυτή την ευκαιρία. Και δυστυχώς δεν υπολογίζω τον χρόνο που είμαι εν κινήση ώστε να εξοικονομίσω τους έξτρα πόντους.


κακώς. μπορεί να σου βγαινουνε αρκετοί πόντοι την εβδομάδα εξτρά. και 5 6 π με το παλιό σύστημα να ειναι, πάλι καλοί είναι. Οργανώσου καλύτερα! πίστεψε με θα τους έχει γκαβάτζα δεν θα αισθάνεσαι τόσο άσχημα αν φάς κάτι παραπάνω. 
Ξέρεις εσύ, τα χουμε ξαναπεί, λατρείς της σοκολάτας και των γλυκών και οι δύο...

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Μάριος_
> 
> το φλέξι είναι φλέξιμπλ. Δηλαδή τους πόντους τους αξιοποιείς όπως θέλεις εσύ, σε κάποια γενικά πλάισια φυσικά.


Μάριε καλημέρα!
Και το νέο πρόγραμμα είναι flexible, οι συστάσεις για ισορροπημένη διατροφή που δίνει σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορούν να θεωρηθούν περιοριστικές.

----------


## angek

Καλημέρα και από μένα το απολεσθέν πρόβατο, ή να πω
αντί για καλημέρα 'γκιουναίντίν' μιας και ήμουνα για μια
βδομάδα στην Πόλη, την οποία λατρεύω και επισκέπτομαι
κάθε χρόνο και όχι μόνο από μία φορά-η δουλειά μου
ούτως ή αλλως έχει να κάνει με τουρισμό- Τι να σας πω
χωρίς να σας κολάσω πρωί -πρωί: ότι έφαγα και ήπια χωρίς 
περιορισμο και να τα γλυκά(Saray), και τα dondurma(παγωτά)
περιμενα λοιπόν με την επιστροφή μου η ζυγαριά να με τιμωρήσει
Έφυγα στα 79,9κ. στην Τουρκία έφτασα τα 80,8 (είχε ζυγαριά
στο δωμάτιο-στο μπάνιο- του ξενοδοχείου αλλιώς σιγά μην
καιγόμουνα γιά το βάρος μου, και πριν από λίγο που ζυγίστικα
στο σπίτι μου τώρα πιά είμαι 79.7!!!! 
Καλημ΄ερα σε όλους, είμαι βιαστική, πάω για δουλεια, θα τα
πουμε το απόγευμα!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Απορία φλέξι βρε παιδιά: το γλυκό του κουταλιού του εμπορίου που είναι τίγκα στη γλυκόζη και την ζάχαρη, το καταλαβαίνω στο 1 κουταλάκι να έχει 3 πόντους, το 1 κουταλάκι σε γνήσιο σπιτικό γλυκό κουταλιού με ζαχαρίτσα φτιαγμένο είναι λογικό να έχει 3 πόντους;

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Απορία φλέξι βρε παιδιά: το γλυκό του κουταλιού του εμπορίου που είναι τίγκα στη γλυκόζη και την ζάχαρη, το καταλαβαίνω στο 1 κουταλάκι να έχει 3 πόντους, το 1 κουταλάκι σε γνήσιο σπιτικό γλυκό κουταλιού με ζαχαρίτσα φτιαγμένο είναι λογικό να έχει 3 πόντους;


έλα Μαρία Καλησπέρα σου!
νομίζω και το σπιτικό κάπου εκεί είναι. Δεν έχει σημασία τίγκα στην ζάχαρη είναι και το δικό σου, δεν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά. κάτσε να κοιτάξω τον κατάλογο με τα έτοιμα φαγητά τον 24ωρο σύντροφο διατροφής και θα σου πω πόσο έχει το γλυκό κουταλιού.

ναι δυστυχώς για σένα, λέει όλα τα είδη 1 κγ , 3 φλ.π
δυστυχώς Μαρία...

Υπάρχουνε όμως άλλες συνταγές να κάνεις πεντανόστιμα γλυκά με τους ίδιους θερμίδες/πόντους και να χορταίνεις κι όλας!
θα γράψω μερικές συνταγές στο μέλλον να μου το θυμίσεις απο το νέο σύστημα μεν αλλά θα τους αναπροσαρμόσουμε τους πόντους στο παλιό :Ρ
και πολύ σύντομα όπως είχα πει θα σκανάρω τον κατάλογο με τις τροφές και τον 24ωρο σύντροφο διατροφής να τα έχετε διαθέσιμα! δίνω αύριο ακόμα ένα μάθημα μετά θα έχω πιο πολύ χρόνο! σας το υπόσχομαι!

είντζεκ χαιρετίσματα και σε σένα. Υπομονή με την διατροφή. Επαναπροσδιόρισε τους στόχους σου και τα κίνητρα σου και πρόσεξε πιο πολυ την διατροφή. Κάνε καλό πλάν για τα γεύματα σου, και κάνε και το τρίκ με τους εβδομαδιαίους πόντους για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις! πιάνει!

Μαρία έχω κάνει εγγραφή στο www.weightwatchers.com και κάθε εβδομάδα μου στέλνουνε διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα λίνκς ;-) με συμβουλές και συνταγές της εποχής. σου δίνω μερικά λίνκς κι αν θες να πας να γραφτείς κι εσύ. είναι δωρεάν! τώρα σκέφτομαι να γραφτώ και στο αγγλικό :Χ

http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/a...=13581&sc=3022
http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/a...d=9561&sc=3022
http://www.weightwatchers.com/succes...Id=11501&sc=17
http://www.weightwatchers.com/food/r...ecipeid=217991

----------


## mendom76

Μαρία έχω κάνει εγγραφή στο www.weightwatchers.com και κάθε εβδομάδα μου στέλνουνε διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα λίνκς ;-) με συμβουλές και συνταγές της εποχής. σου δίνω μερικά λίνκς κι αν θες να πας να γραφτείς κι εσύ. είναι δωρεάν! τώρα σκέφτομαι να γραφτώ και στο αγγλικό :Χ

http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/a...=13581&sc=3022
http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/a...d=9561&sc=3022
http://www.weightwatchers.com/succes...Id=11501&sc=17
http://www.weightwatchers.com/food/r...ecipeid=217991 [/quote]

Μάριε καλημέρα...Σίγουρα η εγγραφή είναι δωρεάν? Πήγα αλλά ζητάει τρόπους πληρωμής...τι δεν κάνω σωστά? καλη επιτυχία με το μάθημα που δίνεις...:wink1:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε καλή επιτυχία στο μάθημα. Όσον αφορά την απορία μου: δεν έχει λογική το 1κγ. "σιρόπι φρούτων" να έχει 0 πόντους και η 1ΚΣ 0,5 πόντο και το γλυκό του κουταλιού που επίσης είναι σιρόπι με φρούτο μαζί να έχει 3. Μήπως μας τα έχουν μπερδέψει εδώ λίγο! 
Κι εγώ λαβαίνω τέτοια newsletters, τα οποία πολλές φορές είναι τα ίδια απλά διαφορετικά γραμμένα. Mendom εγώ όταν είχα κάνει εγγραφή δήλωσα ψεύτικα στοιχεία (εκτός απ'το mail) ώστε να λαμβάνω τα νέα. Aλλά και πάλι δεν χάνεις κάτι και να μην εγγραφείς γιατί ούτως ή άλλως τα άρθρα τους είναι πάντα διαθέσιμα και για τους μη εγγεγραμμένους!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Α! Και Μάριε δεν ξέρω αν την γνωρίζεις την σελίδα. Εδώ θα βρεις πλήθος συνταγών ποντομετρημένες και με το νέο σύστημα αλλά και με το φλέξι: http://www.skinnytaste.com/ :smilegrin:

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> παιδια, εγω μετα απο χρονο γνωριμιας με το ΓΓ το εκανα σε ελευθρη μεταφραση ως εξης.
> ετρωγα υποχρεωτικα 2 κανονικες σαλατες και 1-2 φρουτα την ημερα . ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ
> και απο κει και περα 1 μικρη μεριδα *οποιοδηποτε φαι*,εκτος απο τηγανητο, κανενα κουλουρι για πρωινο η κατι αναλογο (τα ξερετε) και καπως ετσι ειχα χασει πολλα κιλα
> *αυτη ειναι η φιλοσοφια του προγραμματος*
> απλα το περιπου με το ακριβως, διαφερουν στο οτι με το περιπου , μπορεις ευκολα να ξεφυγεις.
> γιαυτο θα επανερθω μεχρι να μου γινει συνηεθια, γιατι αλλιως δεν γινεται



Πόσα κιλά είχες χάσει?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Παιδάκια με το φλέξι πόσους πόντους έχει ένα κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης;

----------


## p_k

Το μεγάλο των 70 γρ. έχει 4 πόντους, Μαρία.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ευχαριστώ p_k. :thumbup:

----------


## p_k

Πλησιάζει και το Σάββατο και έχω μεγάλη περιέργεια να δω τι έκανα αυτήν την εβδομάδα (μια και έκανα μόνο μια παρασπονδία)!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Και γιατί ανησυχείς; Ο Μάριος ευχαρίστως να σε βασανίζει!!! :P Για να μάθεις να μην ξανακάνεις παρασπονδία! :bisou:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μάριος_
> 
> το φλέξι είναι φλέξιμπλ. Δηλαδή τους πόντους τους αξιοποιείς όπως θέλεις εσύ, σε κάποια γενικά πλάισια φυσικά.
> 
> ...


Μια καλησπέρα απο μένα!
Σόρι που χάθηκα, ξεκουραζόμουνα, έχω λιώσει στον ύπνο όλες αυτές τις ημέρες μετά το μάθημα. στο οποίο τελικά κόπηκα, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Την επόμενη φορά θα ρίξω πιο πολύ διάβασμα και θα το περάσω. Μέσα στο κατακαλόκαιρο κι όλας πόναγε το κεφάλι. αφήστε να πάει! δεν αντέχεται αυτή η ζέστη!

Ναι ρε πί κάπα εννοείται. Το νέο πρόγραμμα δεν έχει τρελλές διαφορές με το φλέξι, ουσιαστικά εξέλιξη και βελτίωση του ειναι. δεν είπα οτι είναι περιοριστικό, σε καμία περίπτωση...

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Α! Και Μάριε δεν ξέρω αν την γνωρίζεις την σελίδα. Εδώ θα βρεις πλήθος συνταγών ποντομετρημένες και με το νέο σύστημα αλλά και με το φλέξι: http://www.skinnytaste.com/ :smilegrin:


σε ευχαριστώ Μαρία. Θα την τηρήσω δεόντως!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by break_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> παιδια, εγω μετα απο χρονο γνωριμιας με το ΓΓ το εκανα σε ελευθρη μεταφραση ως εξης.
> ετρωγα υποχρεωτικα 2 κανονικες σαλατες και 1-2 φρουτα την ημερα . ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ
> και απο κει και περα 1 μικρη μεριδα *οποιοδηποτε φαι*,εκτος απο τηγανητο, κανενα κουλουρι για πρωινο η κατι αναλογο (τα ξερετε) και καπως ετσι ειχα χασει πολλα κιλα
> ...


Αυτο με τα τηγανητά είναι άκυρο που είπες. Επιτρέπονται όλα σε σωστή ποσότητα. Αν τηγανίσεις με μισό μπουκάλι λάδι τότε ναι οκ, δεν επιτρέπετονται. Αν τηγανίσεις με 1 -2 ΚΣ λάδι σε χαμηλή φωτιά και με την βοήθεια νερού, τότε δεν νομίζω να πειράξει ιδιαίτερα. Το πρόγραμμα δεν σε εμποδίζει να τρως οτι θες, αλλα σε λογικές περιορισμένες ποσότητες. ϊσα ισα που οι πολλες συνταγες ειδικα με την πατατα ολες εχουνε σωταρισμα με λάδι η βουτυρο, σχεδον ΟΛΕΣ. είναι πάρα πολύ άκυρο αυτό που είπες για τα τηγανητά!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Και γιατί ανησυχείς; Ο Μάριος ευχαρίστως να σε βασανίζει!!! :P Για να μάθεις να μην ξανακάνεις παρασπονδία! :bisou:


Έλα βρε που θα το πειράξω το παιδί!
Ε το πολύ πολύ να τον κράξω λίγο αλλά όκ. 

ΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΣΠΟΝΔΊΑ ΈΚΑΝΕΣ ΡΕ ΚʼΘΑΡΜΑ;
ΣΤΗΝ ΠΥΡΑ ΡΕ!
ΚʼΨΙΜΟ!

ΞΕΡΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε για πες με τι τρόπο αγόρασες το νέο πρόγραμμα των πόντων.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μάριε για πες με τι τρόπο αγόρασες το νέο πρόγραμμα των πόντων.


Το προπαρήγγειλα τηλεφωνικά απο την Αγγλία. 
Το αγγλικό πήρα.

Γενικά στην Ευρώπη μπορείς να πάρεις όποιο θέλεις. Ευρωπαικό εννοώ. Μπορείς και στο σάιτ τους να μπείς και να τους στείλεις φάξ κοκ

είναι πολύ απλό!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ααα οκ! Γιατί έστειλα μέϊλ στο αμερικάνικο WW και μου είπαν ότι δεν γινόταν να το αποκτήσω γιατί χρειάζεται κάποιον λογαριασμό σε αμερικάνικη τράπεζα. Έλαβα γρήγορα απάντηση και είχα την εντύπωση ότι δεν θα ασχολιόντουσαν καθόλου!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Ααα οκ! Γιατί έστειλα μέϊλ στο αμερικάνικο WW και μου είπαν ότι δεν γινόταν να το αποκτήσω γιατί χρειάζεται κάποιον λογαριασμό σε αμερικάνικη τράπεζα. Έλαβα γρήγορα απάντηση και είχα την εντύπωση ότι δεν θα ασχολιόντουσαν καθόλου!


Ναι κι εγώ προσπάθησα να πάρω το αμεκάνικο, αλλά δυστυχώς μου είπανε το ίδιο...
Πες τον πι καπα που έχει τον θέιο του εκεί να σου το παραγγείλει ξανά και στο στείλει αν είναι!
τι τον έχουμε τον πί καπα στην τελική!

αν δεν ξέρεις καμιά ξένη γλώσσα πέρα απο τα αγγλικά για να πάρεις την αντίστοιχη έκδοση, θα σου συνιστούσα να πάρεις το αγγλικό. Πάντως να ξέρεις οτι ολο το σχεδον το πρόγραμμα το εχω σκανάρει, τουλάχιστον τα βασικα με τις τροφες κοκ. Μου έχει μείνει η εισαγωγη που δίνει πάρα πολύ βασικές πληροφορίες και το τρίτο στην σειρά το λιβ δε πλάν. οκ συν τα αλλα τρια με 5%, 10% απώλεια βάρους και το proof your weight, αλλά αυτά είναι μικρά. Σε μια μέρα θα τα σκανάρω όλα. το πιον μεγάλο όγκο τον έχω βγάλει ήδη. Οπότε αμα θελεις παραγγελνεις το αγγλικο κομπιουτερακι το το πεδομετρο και ολα τα αλλα τα παιρνεις απο μενα ;-). 
Στο κάτω κάτω, το eat out δεν θα σου φανεί χρήσιμο ιδιαίτερα, και το shopping έχει κι αυτό κυριώς τυποποιημένες αγγλικές τροφές συν μερικα πολύ γενικά τα οποία κι αυτά σχεδόν τα έχω σκανάρει. Συνεπώς, ότι πληροφορία θέλεις θα στην δώσω εγώ. Θα σου συνιστουσα ομως να πάρεις το κομπιουτερακι και το πεδομετρο, το πρωτο ειναι 100% αναγκαίο και το δεύτερο η πιο αναγκαία πολυτέλεια! όλα τα άλλα όντως είναι πολυτέλειες, τα περιφερειακά εννοώ. ʼκρως βοηθητικα όμως!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αχαχαχα... στο τέλος ο p_k θα το δει κι επιχειρηματικά και θα ζητά και τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής μας!!! Ο δε μεσάζων θείος δεν θα θέλει κι αυτός τα ποσοστά του;

Ποτέ δεν αρνούμαι κάτι όταν μου το προσφέρουν με ευχαρίστηση! Ποιός τυφλός δεν θέλει το φως του! Όμως και το φλέξι -ότι είχα μια αμφισβήτηση γι'αυτό- βλέπω ότι δουλεύει μια χαρά σε μένα. Ηλεκτρονικό κομπιουτεράκι φλέξι να δω που θα βρω! :smug:

----------


## p_k

Ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω τέτοια πράγματα Μαρία!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πλακίτσα κάνω! Δεν υπάρχει λόγος παρεξήγησης! :no:

----------


## p_k

Το κατάλαβα Μαρία, κανένα πρόβλημα!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Αχαχαχα... στο τέλος ο p_k θα το δει κι επιχειρηματικά και θα ζητά και τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής μας!!! Ο δε μεσάζων θείος δεν θα θέλει κι αυτός τα ποσοστά του;
> 
> Ποτέ δεν αρνούμαι κάτι όταν μου το προσφέρουν με ευχαρίστηση! Ποιός τυφλός δεν θέλει το φως του! Όμως και το φλέξι -ότι είχα μια αμφισβήτηση γι'αυτό- βλέπω ότι δουλεύει μια χαρά σε μένα. Ηλεκτρονικό κομπιουτεράκι φλέξι να δω που θα βρω! :smug:


ε τότε θα σου αναρτήσω του φλέξι τα βιβλιαράκια...

τι τρελλαίνεσαι... 
και τον κατάλογο τροφών και τον 24ωρο σύντροφο διατροφής!
σύντομα κι αυτά σιγά σιγά θα τα σκανάρω. 

δεν χρειάζεσαι υπολογιστή για το φλέξι. είναι πολύ πιο απλό απο προποιντς. και μονο που έχεις τον κατάλογο τον μπλε πρασινο αρκετο ειναι. εχει και το νεο συστημα ενα τέτοιο πραγματάκι με τρείς ομόκεντρους κύκλους ο εξωτερικος πρωτείνη ο μέσος υδατάνθρακες και ο πιο μεσα λίπος, σταυρώνεις τα τρία νούμερα και σου βγάζει τους πρωπόντους. α κι ένα μικρό πάνω απο εκεί που δείχνει το σκόρ για τις φυτικές ίνες. μερικές φορές υπάρχει διαφορά +- 1 πρωποντος ανάλογα με τις ίνες...
προσωπικα θα σου έλεγα να ακολουθήσεις το καινούριο. έχει πολύ γνώση μέσα, πολύ επιστήμη και τα νέα γκάτζετς είναι αξιολατρεύτα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Θα δουλέψω για την ώρα με το φλέξι... Με πάει και μου πάει πολύ τελικά! Θέλω να έχω τα βιβλιαράκια του φλέξι που μου σημείωσες και θα περιμένω να τα ανεβάσεις! Ειδικά για το φλέξι δεν θα σου αρνηθώ καθόλου. 

Για το πρόγραμμα με τους προπόντους είμαι ακόμη σε σκέψη. Κάτσε να δω αν θα μου κάνουν τίποτε δωράκια σε χρήμα τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο και ίσως μετά κάνω κι εγώ παραγγελία από Αγγλία ή από άμαζον. Αφού υπάρχει η δυνατότητα απόκτησης απευθείας απ'το ww της Αγγλίας τόσο το καλύτερο για όλους ώστε να το αποκτήσει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται!  :Wink: 
Δεν θέλω να εκμεταλλευτώ όλον αυτόν τον κόπο που κάνεις με το σκανάρισμα όλου του προγράμματος. Θα είναι σαν να σε εκμεταλλεύομαι και δεν θέλω κάτι τέτοιο! Στην περίπτωση που υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα τότε ΙΣΩΣ (ΚΙ ΑΝ) να σε ενοχλήσω. :bisou:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αυτές τις μέρες είμαι σε μια συνεχή κίνηση. Πότε περπάτημα, πότε κολύμπι και σήμερα υπήρχε ένας συνδυασμός σούπερ: κολύμπι και ρακέτες μέσα στη θάλασσα (αυτό για να μπορούμε να χτυπάμε τις ψιλοκρεμαστές πάσες και να πέφτουμε στο νερό να δροσιζόμαστε). Αυτή την εβδομάδα λοιπόν, δούλεψα λίγο το θέμα κέρδους πόντων απ'την άσκηση. Το θέμα είναι, υπάρχει κάποιο όριο ημερήσιο κατανάλωσης απ'τους κερδισμένους πόντους; Παράδειγμα: σήμερα είδα ότι το ελάχιστο κέρδος που είχα ήταν 6 πόντοι (κολύμπι και ρακέτες πάνω από 30' το καθένα βέβαια). Αυτούς τους 6 πόντους τους προσθέτω όπως είναι στους 25 πόντους που δικαιούμε καθημερινά ή κάνω λάθος; Εξηγήστε μου, ώστε να οργανώνω και το θέμα 30' γυμναστικής όποτε έχω την ευκαιρία. Μην κάνω καμιά πατάτα και τελικά βρεθώ με κανά κιλό παραπάνω! :fake sniffle:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Θα δουλέψω για την ώρα με το φλέξι... Με πάει και μου πάει πολύ τελικά! Θέλω να έχω τα βιβλιαράκια του φλέξι που μου σημείωσες και θα περιμένω να τα ανεβάσεις! Ειδικά για το φλέξι δεν θα σου αρνηθώ καθόλου. 
> 
> Για το πρόγραμμα με τους προπόντους είμαι ακόμη σε σκέψη. Κάτσε να δω αν θα μου κάνουν τίποτε δωράκια σε χρήμα τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο και ίσως μετά κάνω κι εγώ παραγγελία από Αγγλία ή από άμαζον. Αφού υπάρχει η δυνατότητα απόκτησης απευθείας απ'το ww της Αγγλίας τόσο το καλύτερο για όλους ώστε να το αποκτήσει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται! 
> Δεν θέλω να εκμεταλλευτώ όλον αυτόν τον κόπο που κάνεις με το σκανάρισμα όλου του προγράμματος. Θα είναι σαν να σε εκμεταλλεύομαι και δεν θέλω κάτι τέτοιο! Στην περίπτωση που υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα τότε ΙΣΩΣ (ΚΙ ΑΝ) να σε ενοχλήσω. :bisou:


έλα καλησπέρα Μαρία!

έλα γι αυτό μπαίνουμε εδώ μέσα για να αλληλοεκμεταλευόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλον ;-) 
Μην σε αγχώνει αυτό. Εγώ θα τα σκάναρα ούτως η άλλως γιατί πάντα κρατάω τα ορίτζιναλ, έχουνε και συναισθηματική αξία. Είναι κάτι που κάνω με ότι ορίτζιναλ θέλω να κρατήσω. Ακόμα και με πολλά βιβλία το κάνω αυτό! ειδικά αυτά που διαβάζω :Ρ

ναι σιγά σιγά θα ξεκινήσω με τον σύντροφο διατροφής αν είναι, γιατί ξέρω ότι τον βασικό κατάλογο με τις τροφές πρέπει να τον έχεις ήδη. Υπάρχει ήδη εδώ μέσα. το άλλο είναι πιο λεπτομερές και έχει μέσα πόντους απο έτοιμες μαγειρεμένες μερίδες που προφανώς δεν θα ξέρεις. Υπομονή!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Αυτές τις μέρες είμαι σε μια συνεχή κίνηση. Πότε περπάτημα, πότε κολύμπι και σήμερα υπήρχε ένας συνδυασμός σούπερ: κολύμπι και ρακέτες μέσα στη θάλασσα (αυτό για να μπορούμε να χτυπάμε τις ψιλοκρεμαστές πάσες και να πέφτουμε στο νερό να δροσιζόμαστε). Αυτή την εβδομάδα λοιπόν, δούλεψα λίγο το θέμα κέρδους πόντων απ'την άσκηση. Το θέμα είναι, υπάρχει κάποιο όριο ημερήσιο κατανάλωσης απ'τους κερδισμένους πόντους; Παράδειγμα: σήμερα είδα ότι το ελάχιστο κέρδος που είχα ήταν 6 πόντοι (κολύμπι και ρακέτες πάνω από 30' το καθένα βέβαια). Αυτούς τους 6 πόντους τους προσθέτω όπως είναι στους 25 πόντους που δικαιούμε καθημερινά ή κάνω λάθος; Εξηγήστε μου, ώστε να οργανώνω και το θέμα 30' γυμναστικής όποτε έχω την ευκαιρία. Μην κάνω καμιά πατάτα και τελικά βρεθώ με κανά κιλό παραπάνω! :fake sniffle:


Ελά Μαρία νομίζω υπάρχει ένα όριο στους πόντους της άσκησης, νομίζω 12 με 14 την εβδομάδα απο αυτούς που κερδίζεις. Αλλιώς πας πολύ πίσω στην προσπάθεια σου. Θα το κοιτάξω στο βιβλιαράκι για να σου πώ αν είναι. αλλά νομίζω ότι θα τους πας ανα εβδομάδα και είναι γιουζ δεμ ορ λουζ δεμ, δηλαδή αν δεν τους κάνεις χρηση δεν περνάνε στην επομενη βδομάδα.
δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το όριο των πόντων, αλλά θα το κοιτάξω κι θα σου πώ! σε λιγάκι όμως γιατί τώρα είμαι μπίζι. ένα γειά μπήκα να μπώ επειδή αφήνω το πισι συνεχώς ανοικτό και με παρέσυρες! πανάθεμα σε!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Οκ Μάριε. Περιμένω το βιβλιάρακι που μου σημείωσες παραπάνω και επίσης την λεπτομέρεια με τους έξτρα πόντους απ'τη γυμναστική. Λογικό είναι να μην πηγαίνουν οι πόντοι στην άλλη εβδομάδα. Δεν έχει νόημα. Είναι όπως ακριβώς οι πόντοι που παραμένουν από μια μέρα και τους χρησιμοποιούμε μια επόμενη όχι όμως για την επόμενη εβδομάδα! 
Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι πόσους μπορείς να εκμετελευτείς απ'την ημέρα που θα έχεις αυτούς τους έξτρα. Περιμένωωωω! :bigsmile:

-1,4 η απώλεια πάντως για την εβδομάδα που πέρασε! :smilegrin:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._ 
> Οκ Μάριε. Περιμένω το βιβλιάρακι που μου σημείωσες παραπάνω και επίσης την λεπτομέρεια με τους έξτρα πόντους απ'τη γυμναστική. Λογικό είναι να μην πηγαίνουν οι πόντοι στην άλλη εβδομάδα. Δεν έχει νόημα. Είναι όπως ακριβώς οι πόντοι που παραμένουν από μια μέρα και τους χρησιμοποιούμε μια επόμενη όχι όμως για την επόμενη εβδομάδα! 
> Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι πόσους μπορείς να εκμετελευτείς απ'την ημέρα που θα έχεις αυτούς τους έξτρα. Περιμένωωωω! :bigsmile:
> 
> -1,4 η απώλεια πάντως για την εβδομάδα που πέρασε! :smilegrin:


έλα Μαρία και σόρι που άργησα να απαντήσω, ήμουνα μπίζι. 

Λοιπόν κοιτάζοντας το βιβλιαράκι των φλέξι ειδα ότι το μέγιστο όριο των πόντων την εβδομάδα είναι 12. Δηλαδή το πρόγραμμα προτείνει να μην κάνεις χρήση παραπάνω απο 12 ακόμα κι αν κερδίζεις παραπάνω αλλιώς επιβραδύνεται πολύ το αδυνάτισμα... αυτό λέιι...


πι κάπα θυμάσαι πιο παλιά που με είχες ρωτήσει για το μέγιστο όριο των προπόντων; κοιτάζοντας το τρακ σημερα είδα οτι το μέγιστο όριο που επιτρέπει (επειδή έχει κουτάκια ξέρεις με αριθμούς) είναι 71. Και έκανα και ένα πείραμα με το κομπιουτεράκι και είδα όντως ότι το μέγιστο είναι 71 πρωπόντοι. Ε προφανώς όταν ένας άνθρωπος ειναι 150 κιλά και πρέπει να χάσει μπόοοολικα στην αρχή θα ξεκινήσει με πολλούς πόντους, μετά σιγά σιγά θα τους μειώσει. αλλά και πάλι οταν μπαίνεις στην συντήρηση είσαι συν 3 με 7 των πόντων που είχες φτάσει σαν κατώτερο. Συνεπώς δίνουνε μεγάλα περιθώρια για όλους τοςυ σωματότυπους και όλα τα είδη ανθρώπων (τζιμ φρίκς κοκ). Το ξαναπαμε πι καπα το νέο πρόγραμμα είναι η τελειιοποίηση. Πολύ επιστήμη απο πίσω...

Μαρία τα βιβλιαράκι σιγά σιγά θα τα σκανάρω, οκ; αυτό πάντως για την άσκηση το λέει στο δεύτερο βιβλιαράκι με την άσκηση. αυτό ειναι μικρό, σε δέκα λεπτά σκανάρεται όλο ;-)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ευχαριστώ Μάριε. Όποτε μπορέσεις ετοιμάζεις και τα βιβλιαράκια! :wink2:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Ευχαριστώ Μάριε. Όποτε μπορέσεις ετοιμάζεις και τα βιβλιαράκια! :wink2:


Καλημέρα WWτσεράκια! τι κάνετε;

Μαρία σόρι που αργώ, σκανάρω τα βιβλία πάντως. Τώρα σκανάρω τον κατάλογο τροφών και μετά θα σκανάρω τον 24ωρο σύντροφο διατροφής!
μπορεί στο ενδιάμεσο να σου σκανάρω και το βιβλιαράκι με την άσκηση, είναι πολύ πιο μικρό και σίγουρα θα έχει χρήσιμες πληροφορίες!
εγώ αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι αν ξέρει κανείς πως να κάνει αγορές μέσω αμαζόν. παλιά είχα κάνει με την βοήθεια ενός φίλου αλλά τωρα το έχω ξεχάσει. έχω λογαριασμό κανονικά και πατάω πάνω στο προιόν, αλλά δεν ξέρω απο κει και πέρα τι πρέπει να κάνω. Αν γνωρίζει κανείς να πεί, βαριέμαι να διαβάσω και το τουτόριαλ, προφανώς θα έχει. 

κουράγιο στην προσπάθεια!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μάριος_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by break_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


α οχι, εγινε παρεξηγησις  :Smile: 
εγω μιλαω για τηγανισμα κανονικο, γιατι η μεταφραση της διαιτας που ακολουθουσα, περιελαμβανε οποιοδηποτε φαγητο, ειτε απο το σπιτι, ειτε απο εστιατοριο (και ετρωγα πολυ συχνα εξω), οποτε ο τροπος μαγειρεματος, ειναι ο καθιερωμενος, με το μισο μπουκαλι λαδι. οποτε εκοβα τα τηγανητα και τελειωνε η υποθεση και πηγαιναν ολα καλα :Smile: 

στα ΓΓ επιτρεπονται ολοι οι τροποι μαγειρεματος εφοσον τα λιπη ειναι τα μετρημενα και επιτρεπομενα, διοτι ο τροπος μαγειρεματος δεν ειναι αυτος που παχαινει, αλλα το λιπος!
τωρα βεβαια, μερικοι τροποι ειναι λιγο απατη, γιατι τηγανισμα με 1 κουταλακι λαδι και συμπληρωμα με νερο, δεν υπαρχει, ειναι μαγειρεμα...
επισης το τσιγαρισμα , ΔΕΝ ειναι τηγανισμα, ειναι τσιγαρισμα... φυσικα και επιτρεπεται..

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Έλειπα μία ακριβώς εβδομάδα για διακοπές με την οικογένεια και παρόλο που μέσω του κινητού διάβαζα το φόρουμ, δεν έγραψα κάτι. 
Ήταν μια καλή ανάπαυλα, κυρίως για τα παιδιά που τους αρέσει πολύ η θάλασσα...
Στον διατροφικό τομέα όμως...
Το προηγούμενο Σάββατο ζύγιζα 95,1 κιλά και σήμερα 97...
Μέσα σε μια βδομάδα έβαλα 1,9 κιλά!
Δεν θα μπορούσε να ήταν διαφορετικά, μια και έφαγα πάρα πολύ και ό,τι ακριβώς δεν θα έπρεπε να φάω, σε ποσότητες μεγάλες και σε ώρες ακατάλληλες.
Δεν μπαίνω στη διαδικασία να απαριθμήσω τις ατασθαλίες, διότι θα γράφω ως αύριο το πρωί.
Σήμερα όμως ξεκίνησα και κρατήστε την ημερομηνία.
Δεν υπάρχουν άλλα περιθώρια, πάω με στόχο σε πρώτη φάση τα 92 κιλά (5%), σε δεύτερη φάση τα 87,3 (10%) και τελικό στόχο τα 79 κιλά.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε
οκ σχετικά με τα βιβλιαράκια... Όποτε μπορέσεις! Σχετικά με το άμαζον αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι κάρτα Visa (ευτυχώς τώρα και οι απλές καρτούλες για τα ΑΤΜ έχουν γίνει Visa). Βάζεις στο καροτσάκι σου το αντικείμενο που θες, όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο. Θα σε βγάλει να συμπληρώσεις μια φόρμα της παραγγελίας με τα στοιχεία σου. Αν κάτι δεν κάνεις σωστά θα σε διορθώσει το ίδιο το άμαζον, αν όλα είναι οκ, θα φτάσεις να έχεις μια "απόδειξη αγοράς" τόσο στο τέλος της αγοράς όσο και με μέϊλ. :thumbup:

2sweet2b4go10
εγώ τρώω κανονικά μαγειρεμένες τροφές. Όποτε μπορώ τότε κάνω κάτι ιδιαίτερο για μένα. Παρόλα αυτά το πρόγραμμα δεν με έχει απογοητεύσει. Ίσα ίσα που το απολαμβάνω και προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι την κάθε Δευτέρα σαν μια νέα αρχή. Μέχρι στιγμής αυτός ο τρόπος σκέψης με έχει κάνει να μη βαριέμαι, ακόμη κι αν είμαι απίστευτα κουρασμένη!

Παντελή (το έμαθα το όνομα σου p_k)
διακοπές πήγες, όχι σε κάτεργα! Η ουσία είναι να πέρασες καλά, να ευχαριστήθηκε επίσης η οικογένεια κι αν οι διακοπές σας έλαβαν τέλος και δεν υπάρξει κάποια συνέχεια μπορείς να συνεχίσεις ακάθεκτος! Κι εγώ έλειψα για ΣΚ, την Κυριακή έφαγα το καταπέτασμα αλλά οκ, έχασα και 300 γρ. εκεί που δεν το περίμενα καθόλου.

----------


## p_k

Μαρία, μπράβο που παρά την ανεμελιά των διακοπών κατάφερες να χάσεις βάρος! Αξιέπαινη!
Πολύ καλά προχωράει το πρόγραμμα, τέλεια από κάθε άποψη!
Είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος για το ζύγισμα του Σαββάτου!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας! ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά!  :Smile:  να περνάτε όμορφα και δημιουργικά τις ώρες σας. 

Σήμερα έκανα απολογισμό αυτής της προσπάθειας που ξεκίνησα εδώ και καιρό.

02/03/2011 ξεκίνησα την προσπάθεια μου.
05/03/2011 ημέρα των γενεθλίων μου ζυγίστηκα και ήμουν στα 101.5 κιλά (αυτό είναι το μέγιστο που είδα στην ζυγαριά, αν και πιστεύω ότι κάποιες μέρες πριν είχα φτάσει τα 103.5)
02/08/2011 (5 μήνες μετά) ζυγίστηκα και είμαι 94 κιλά.

ουσιαστικά με χαλαρό πρόγραμμα, χωρίς εντατική άσκηση και με ένα μεγάλο διάλειμμα (περίπου 1.5 μήνα) είμαι 7.5 κιλά κάτω.

θα ήθελα από σήμερα να μπορέσω να προσέξω περισσότερο την διατροφή μου, αλλά το πιο βασικό να αυξήσω την άσκηση. Συνεχίζω από εκεί που το άφησα. Τα κιλά που χάθηκαν δεν ήταν υγρά να ξαναμπούν αμέσως. Κατάφερα να συντηρηθώ για περίπου 1.5 μήνα και τώρα κολυμπάμε! κολυμπάμε!  :Smile: 

να είστε όλοι καλά. Το πρόγραμμα λειτουργεί και αυτό είναι πολύ ελπιδοφόρο.

----------


## p_k

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο Νεφέλη!!!
Τέλεια απώλεια και το κυριότερο είναι ότι έγινε σωστά και με ισορροπημένη διατροφή!
Έτσι, χωρίς ακρότητες και περιορισμούς, χωρίς αποκλεισμούς τροφών ξεφορτώθηκες 7,5 ολόκληρα κιλά!
Σου αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια!
Συνέχισε και θα τα καταφέρεις!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Νεφέλη μπράβο! Έτσι είναι η σωστή απώλεια. Αργή και σταθερή. Εγώ απ'την αρχή της χρονιάς μέχρι τώρα έχω χάσει συνολικά 17-18 κιλά. Το θέμα (και συνεχίζω να έχω) είναι ότι περνάω μια φάση περίεργη όσον αφορά τον συνδυασμό γυναικολογικά-ορμόνες. Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό στο μπλογκ μου "βγαίνει" κάποια και με σχολιάζει αρνητικά που ντε και καλά θα έπρεπε να έχω χάσει περισσότερα κιλά. Με νευριάζει όταν κάποιος σχολιάζει έτσι ελαφρά την καρδία και χωρίς να κάνει τον κόπο να διαβάσει τις αναρτήσεις μου που περιγράφω το τι μου συμβαίνει και τι τρεξίματα ρίχνω κάθε μήνα σε ιατρικές επισκέψεις για να ελέγξω την κατάσταση. Με νύχια και με δόντια κατάφερα να χάσω αυτά τα κιλά παρά το άγχος που έχω περάσει όλο αυτό το διάστημα. Και ενώ εξηγώ πως προτιμώ να έχω τον έλεγχο της ζυγαριάς και να κρατάω σταθερό το βάρος μου... είναι σαν να τα λέω στον τοίχο. Δεν με πιέζει κανείς με την απώλεια, το θέμα είναι να μην ξαναβάλω αυτά τα κιλά και φυσικά να είμαι υγιής. Δεν μου αρέσει που κάθε πρωί καταπίνω χάπι για τον θυρεοειδή μου, αλλά είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το κάνω. Δεν μου αρέσει που έχω χαμηλό αιματοκρίτη, αλλά πρέπει να πάω στον γιατρό σε 10 μέρες που έχω ραντεβού. Είναι θέματα που δεν μπορείς να αδιαφορήσεις... αλλά ΔΕΝ δέχομαι να με κατακρίνει ο οποιοσδήποτε άσχετος για τα λίγα κιλά που έχω χάσει εδώ και 7 μήνες (που για μένα δεν είναι ΚΑΝ λίγα).

Οπότε Νεφέλη -είχα απορία που χάθηκες απ'την παρέα- μπράβο κορίτσι μου. Συνέχισε έτσι. Κι αν υπάρχουν τριγύρω σειρήνες, μην δίνεις σημασία! Εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα! :thumbup:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!
Συνεχίζω κανονικά, πέμπτη μέρα σήμερα και είμαι σίγουρος ότι το Σάββατο το πρωί θα δικαιωθώ! Πάω πολύ καλά, 100% εφαρμογή του προγράμματος και πολλή αισιοδοξία!
Μαρία, αν η κριτική που δεχόμαστε είναι καλοπροαίρετη και σωστά εκφρασμένη, εντάξει. Αν όμως δεν είναι, τότε απλώς αδιαφορείς. Ακούμε πάντα τους ειδικούς, προχωράμε με σωστό βηματισμό και όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Η απώλειά σου είναι φανταστική. 
Όλοι οι ειδικοί συμφωνούν στο ότι η αργή απώλεια βάρους είναι και μόνιμη. Εσύ όμως πας περίφημα!
Σε ένα μήνα έχασες πέντε ολόκληρα κιλά! Λίγα είναι;
Και ένα τραγούδι δυνατό και αισιόδοξο! Πάμε!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hwIc...eature=related

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα! 

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενθάρρυνση.
Αν έκανα μία εξαντλητική δίαιτα ή αυστηρή διατροφή και συνεχή άσκηση σαφέστατα τα αποτελέσματα θα ήταν άλλα. Αυτά τα κιλά τα έχασα έχοντας ως πλαίσιο την διατροφή weight watchers αλλά χωρίς ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια. Τον πρώτο μήνα ήμουν πιστή στην διατροφή , τον δεύτερο είχα προσθέσει και περισσότερη άσκηση (περπάτημα) ενώ τους επόμενους 3 μήνες ήμουν χαλαρή και τον τελευταίο 1.5 μπορώ να πω με αρκετές παρασπονδίες και σε φαγητό και σε γλυκά. Τώρα συνεχίζω κανονικά και εύχομαι να αλλάξω δεκάδα τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα μέσα του σεπτέμβρη. Μικροί στόχοι ως πλάνο που δεν αγχώνουν και καταπιέζουν. Εγώ μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας με τα κιλά μου αν και έχω καιρό να κάνω εξετάσεις. Το θέμα είναι ψυχολογικό. Έχω συνδέσει όλα τα συναισθήματα με τροφές και πέραν αυτού το φαγητό είναι ιεροτελεστία και απόλαυση για μένα. Αυτό που αναζητώ είναι ισορροπία και μέτρο, όχι απαγορεύσεις.

----------


## p_k

Έκτη μέρα και συνεχίζω κανονικά.
Διανύω μια από τις καλύτερες περιόδους όσον αφορά την εφαρμογή του προγράμματος, όλα δουλεύουν σωστά και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος με αυτό.
Καληνύχτα, αύριο και πάλι εδώ!

----------


## p_k

Έβδομη μέρα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 μπάρες δημητριακών
με 1 κούπα γάλα 1,5%

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 μερ. χοιρινό ψαρονέφρι
Σαλάτα ντομάτα με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
90 γρ. ψωμί χωριάτικο
1 μπάρα δημητριακών (για επιδόρπιο)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο ενθουσιασμός! Έτσιιιι!!! :bouncy:

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μπράβο ενθουσιασμός! Έτσιιιι!!! :bouncy:


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Ξέχασα να γράψω το δεκατιανό, που ήταν 4 κράκερς σικάλεως.

----------


## p_k

Απογευματινό:

2 φέτες ψωμί χωριάτικο
με 50 γρ. τυρί light
2 μικρά ροδάκινα

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Δεν παίζεσαι Παντελή... ʼμα φάω εγώ τόσα, θα πάρω όλα όσα έχω χάσει!!! :P

ʼσχετο... αν και πέρασαν 2 βδομάδες... κάλιο αργά: Πολύχρονος! :starhit:

----------


## p_k

Μαρία, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές! 
Κι εσύ ό,τι επιθυμείς!
Σχετικά με την ποσότητα της τροφής, ακολουθώ κατά γράμμα το πρόγραμμα. Είμαι ακριβώς στους απαιτούμενους πόντους.
Είναι και το άλλο, ότι ως γνωστόν οι άντρες δικαιούμαστε περισσότερη ποσότητα τροφής σε σχέση με τις γυανίκες όταν ακολουθούμε πρόγραμμα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Έχετε αυτό το υπέρ εσείς τα αγοράκια! :P Όπως και να'χει όμως... αν και είμαστε τα 2 μας για την ώρα... πετάει η ομάδα! :thumbup:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Έχω κάθε λόγο να είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος σήμερα, καθώς είναι ημέρα ζυγίσματος.
Η ζυγαριά έδειξε 94,8 κιλά.
Το προηγούμενο Σάββατο ήμουν 97, αυτό σημαίνει απώλεια 2,2 κιλών μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα!
Πραγματικά καλή απώλεια, μια από τις καλύτερες όλων των εποχών για εμένα! 
Συνεχίζω κανονικά, το πρόγραμμα είναι τέλειο και το χαίρομαι πολύ! Δεν μου λείπει κάτι, τρώω απ' όλα και χρησιμοποίησα όλους τους 49 επιπλέον εβδομαδιαίους πόντους που δικαιούμαι. Έφαγα και γλυκό, ήπια μπύρα, όλα όμως μετρημένα και βάσει προγράμματος. Δεν ξέφυγα καθόλου.
8 ποτήρια νερό επίσης και περπάτημα.

Σήμερα έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί
με 35 γρ. τυρί light
1 κούπα γάλα 0%
1 καφέ ντεκαφεϊνέ

Να έχετε καλή συνέχεια και Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!


*30/07/2011* 97,0
*06/08/2011* 94,8

----------


## p_k

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

2,5 κούπες μακαρόνια ολικής
με σάλτσα ντομάτας 
και 50 γρ. τριμμένο σκληροτύρι
Ντοματοσαλάτα με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
(Επιδ.): 1 σοκολάτα Σεράνο των 65 γρ.
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ (στα ροφήματα της ημέρας υπολογίζω 1 κ.σ. ζάχαρη)

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Μαρία, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές! 
> Κι εσύ ό,τι επιθυμείς!
> Σχετικά με την ποσότητα της τροφής, ακολουθώ κατά γράμμα το πρόγραμμα. Είμαι ακριβώς στους απαιτούμενους πόντους.
> Είναι και το άλλο, ότι ως γνωστόν οι άντρες δικαιούμαστε περισσότερη ποσότητα τροφής σε σχέση με τις γυανίκες όταν ακολουθούμε πρόγραμμα!


p_k
μπραβο σου για την πολυ καλη απωλεια!!!
συνεχισε ετσι!
δεν μου λες. εσυ ποσους ποντους εχεις?
και
οταν λες οτι ακολουθεις πιστα το προγραμμα, εννοεις οτι τηρεις πιστα τους ποντους αλλα τρως οτι νομιζεις?
η τηρεις και τον προτεινομενο καταμερισμο της τροφης σε τοσες μεριδες φρουτων και λαχανικωμ, τοσα το πολυ αβγα, τοσο κοκκινο κρεας κλπ?

----------


## p_k

Ακολουθώ τους κανόνες καταμερισμού των τροφών, δηλ. 5 μερ. φρούτα και λαχανικά, 2 άπαχα γαλακτοκομικά, 2 ορατά λίπη (πχ. ελαιόλαδο, προτιμώ προϊόντα ολικής όσο μπορώ και 1-2 μερ. την ημέρα άπαχης πρωτεϊνης.
Είμαι στους 42 πόντους.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Για το φλέξι τι καταμερισμός ισχύει; Ξέρω για 2 σαλάτες, 3 φρούτα, 2 γαλακτοκομικά, 2-3 λίπη... τα υπόλοιπα; Αυγά πόσα; Κρέας, ψάρι, τυρί πόσο;

----------


## p_k

Σωστά τα ξέρεις.
5 μερ. είναι μαζί φρούτα και λαχανικά, δεν είναι ανάγκη να μετράς 2 λαχανικά - 3 φρούτα. Για τα υπόλοιπα είναι όπως τα λες. Για τα αυγά, κρέας κλπ δεν συστήνει κάτι ειδικά. Ούτε το νέο πρόγραμμα μιλάει ειδικά για αυγά. Τα εντάσσει στις πρωτείνες και αν θέλεις τρως, αν δεν θέλεις δεν τρως.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

A ok. Απλά αναρωτιόμουν μήπως οι παλιές γνωστές πληροφορίες για τον καταμερισμό των τροφών ίσχυαν και στο φλέξι.

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> A ok. Απλά αναρωτιόμουν μήπως οι παλιές γνωστές πληροφορίες για τον καταμερισμό των τροφών ίσχυαν και στο φλέξι.


Αυτές ίσχυαν στο προηγούμενο από το φλέξι.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

Συνεχίζω πολύ καλά το πρόγραμμα, χθες μάλιστα περπάτησα περίπου μια ώρα σε γρήγορο ρυθμό. Το πρόγραμμα είναι τέλειο, μπορώ να τρώω τα πάντα, χωρίς στερήσεις, ακολουθώντας τους κανόνες και το μέτρο βέβαια.
Σήμερα ξεκίνησα με το εξής πρωινό:

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 40 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 κούπα γάλα 0%
2 μπάρες δημητριακών
1 καφέ ντεκαφεϊνέ

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο Παντελή! Εγώ το'χω χάσει λίγο αυτές τις μέρες. Είμαι σε μια συνεχή κίνηση επισκέψεις, γιορτές, ταξιδάκια, βολτίτσες και προσπαθώ να κρατηθώ. Μετά το 15αύγουστο το σίγουρο είναι πως θα είμαι πιο συνεπής στο πρόγραμμα. Κάνω τις ατασθαλίες μου θέλοντας και μη, αλλά πάντα ανεβαίνω στη ζυγαριά ώστε να μην βάλω ότι έχω χάσει. Η εβδομάδα που πέρασε με βρήκε με -200 γραμμάρια. Δεν είναι πολύ, αλλά προτιμότερο απ'το να με δείξει μισό κιλό επάνω!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Πώς πάτε;
Συνεχίζω κανονικά το πρόγραμμα και όσο το εφαρμόζω τόσο περισσότερο μου αρέσει!
Σήμερα έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

50 γρ. δημητριακά
με 1 κούπα γάλα 1,5%
1 καφέ ντεκαφεϊνέ

ΠΡΟΓΕΥΜΑ

3 κράκερς σικάλεως

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 γεμιστή πιπεριά
60 γρ. άπαχο ζαμπόν
Σαλάτα ντομάτα με 2 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
1 φέτα ψωμί σικάλεως
1 κουτάκι μπύρα
1 σοκολατάκι 
1 καφέ ντεκαφεϊνέ

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ

2 ροδάκινα
1/2 κούπα σταφύλια

Καλή συνέχεια να έχουμε όλοι!

----------


## euapap

γειά σας.
μετά από 2 χρόνια ατασταλιών (εγκυμοσύνη και μετά) και άρνησης να μπω σε οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα, έχω αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να ξαναγυρίσω στον παλιό μου εαυτό και να προσέχω τί τρώω
Θυμάμαι όταν ξαναέκανα τη ww ότι έπρεπε να τρώω 21 πόντους. 
Επειδή θηλάζω, πείτε μου αν θυμάστε, αν παίρνω τίποτα μπόνους από πόντους  :Smile: 
ελπίζω να με συντροφεύσετε στην προσπάθειά μου

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Ολοκληρώθηκε και η δεύτερη εβδομάδα, με τη ζυγαριά να δείχνει 93,7 κιλά. Έχασα δηλαδή 1,1 κιλό ακόμη. Πάρα πολύ καλά.
Σημαντικό στοιχείο την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε το καθημερινό περπάτημα, μισή με μία ώρα. Εκτός του ότι βοηθάει πολύ στην απώλεια, νιώθω φανταστικά! Σε συνδυασμό με μουσική από το κινητό είναι ό,τι καλύτερο!


*30.07.2011*  97,0 
*06.08.2011* 94,8 (-2,2)
*13.08.2011* 93,7 (-1,1)

euapap, σου εύχομαι καλή αρχή και καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> γειά σας.
> μετά από 2 χρόνια ατασταλιών (εγκυμοσύνη και μετά) και άρνησης να μπω σε οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα, έχω αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να ξαναγυρίσω στον παλιό μου εαυτό και να προσέχω τί τρώω
> Θυμάμαι όταν ξαναέκανα τη ww ότι έπρεπε να τρώω 21 πόντους. 
> Επειδή θηλάζω, πείτε μου αν θυμάστε, αν παίρνω τίποτα μπόνους από πόντους 
> ελπίζω να με συντροφεύσετε στην προσπάθειά μου


Δεν πειράζει που ήσουν σε άρνηση. Το γεγονός ότι έγινες μανούλα είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορούσε να σου συμβεί. Με αγκαλιά το ζουζούνι που να έχεις μυαλό για δίαιτες κλπ.. :yes:
Κοίταξα το αμερικάνικο βιβλιαράκι των πόντων που έχω κι αναφέρει για τις μανούλες που θηλάζουν να πίνουν μια μερίδα γάλα παραπάνω και από 5 μερίδες λαχανικά και φρούτα, να τρως 8 και γενικά οι πόντοι για τις έγκυες ή γυναίκες που θηλάζουν ανεβαίνουν 10 πόντους. Δηλαδή αν πριν την εγκυμοσύνη είχες 21 ημερήσιους πόντους τώρα είναι 31. Βέβαια η πληροφορία αυτή αφορά το πρόγραμμα φλέξι του 2003. Φαντάζομαι ότι και για τα νεώτερα εξελιγμένα προγράμματα πόντων ισχύει η ίδια πληροφόρηση. 

Έχει και καιρό να φανεί ο Μάριος να μας δώσει την πληροφορία, γιατί όπως βλέπω ο Παντελής είναι ενθουσιασμένος με το νέο πρόγραμμα ώστε να μας το επιβεβαιώσει... :starhit:

----------


## p_k

Στα ελληνικά βιβλιαράκια του flexipoints, με μια πρωτη ματια δεν βρήκα να γράφει κάτι για τις γυναίκες σε ενδιαφέρουσα ή που θηλάζουν, οπωσδήποτε όμως πρέπει να τρώνε μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες τροφής, όπως τονίζουν όλοι οι ειδικοί.

----------


## euapap

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας. Εχω 2 κούκλες δεν έγινα πρώτη φορά μαμά, η μία είναι 5 χρόνων και η άλλη 14 μηνών.

Στο ίντερνετ βρήκα αυτό

I was doing 24 pts and 35 flex pts. My leader said since I am nursing I need to eat 37 pts and have 35 flex pts.

και εδω

1. Are you
female?- score 2
Male?- score 8
*A nursing mom?- score 12*

2. How old are you?
17-26- score 4
27-37- score 3
38-47- score 2
48-58- score 1
over 58- score 0

3.What do you weigh?
Enter the first two digits of your weight in pounds.
(for example, if you weight 199, you will add 19 to your score)

4. How tall are you?
Under 5?1- score 0
5?1-5?10- score 1
Over 5?10- score 2

5. How do you spend most of your day?
Sitting down? score 0
Occasionally sitting? score 2
Walking most of the time? score 4
Doing physically hard work most of the time? score 6

Now add them all together and that?s your daily total. It might be higher for some. My WW coordinator said if this is the case, take the difference between your new and old and divide it in half and then add that much to your previous total.


μου φαίνεται πολύ ότι είναι το +10 μια και εγω δε θηλάζω πιά νεογέννητο αλλα μεγάλο παιδί οποτε δε δικαιολογείται τόσο μεγάλη αυξηση.
Δεν ξέρω όμως τί είναι οι points και τί oi flexy points, θα τα βρω όλα σιγά - σιγά

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα μέχρι να βρούμε τις πλήρης πληροφορίες (με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα μιας και το ανάφερες και πολύ καλά έκανες), πρόσθεσε μερικούς επιπλέον πόντους από αυτούς που δικαιούσε ημερησίως κι ας είναι γάλα και φρούτα οι επιπλέον τροφές μιας και θηλάζεις. Το ερωτηματολόγιο που βρήκες αφορά το προπέρσινο πρόγραμμα των πόντων Μομέντουμ και δεν έχει σχέση με το εδώ το δικό μας ή με το νεώτερο propoints (στην Αγγλία) ή points+ (στην Αμερική).

Όσον αφορά τους λεγόμενους 35 πόντους. Είναι ένα όριο που βάζει το πρόγραμμα (και το χρησιμοποιούν στην Αμερική κυρίως) έχει να κάνει με την περίπτωση που έχεις κανονίσει κάποια έξοδο για φαγητό ή που έχεις να πας σε κάποια κοινωνική υποχρέωση που έχει και φαγητό, οπότε το πρόγραμμα σου δίνει 35 πόντους να καταναλώσεις μέσα σε αυτή την ημέρα και μόνο. Μπορείς και να μην τους χρησιμοποιήσεις καθόλου μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Είναι ένα ακραίο όριο που δίνει το πρόγραμμα ώστε να μην νιώσεις αποτραβηγμένη απ'τις λιχουδιές ενός τραπεζιού σε μια εκδήλωση, σε γιορτή χαράς! Οι 35 πόντοι μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και την πρώτη μέρα της εβδομάδας ως μια επιβράβευση για την απώλεια που είχες ακολουθώντας πιστά το πρόγραμμα μέσα στην προηγούμενη. Στην Ελλάδα δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί καθόλου αυτή η ιδέα, όπως γνωρίζω από φίλες που ήταν μέλη των εδώ ww. Όμως δεν είναι άσχημη να υπάρχει για παν ενδεχόμενο!  :Wink: 

Edit: Οι πληροφορίες που βρήκα μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο είναι οι εξής:

- Κατά την περίοδο της εγκυμοσύνης οι πόντοι αυξάνονται κατά 10, παράδειγμα αν δικαιούσε ημερήσιως 21 στην εγκυμοσύνη δικαιούσε 31.

- Κατά το χρονικό διάστημα θηλασμού του παιδιού οι πόντοι αυξάνονται κατά 5, παράδειγμα αν δικαιούσε ημερησίως 21 πόντους κατά την περίοδο του θηλασμού δικαιούσε 26.

Φυσικά για όλα αυτά πάντα προτείνουν να έχεις ενημερώσει τον γιατρό σου. 
Η μέγιστη απώλεια που μπορείς να έχεις εβδομαδιαίως είναι 1/2 κιλό, όχι παραπάνω.

:saint2:

----------


## euapap

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.

Σήμερα έφαγα:

μισό τοστ με λευκό ψωμί, τυρί (όχι light) και γαλοπούλα
2 νεκταρίνια
κοτόπουλο ψητο (μερίδα εστιατορίου χωρίς πατάτες)
1 γιαούρτι βίταλάιν καρπούζι
2 μπισκοτα μιράντα
2 φραπεδακια χωρίς ζάχαρη
1 πρεμιε αλλαντικων
1/2 σήζαρς από τα goodys

με βοηθάτε λίγο στους πόντους;

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα σε ολους. Ειμαι παλιο μελος, αλλα εχω πολυ καιρο να μπω στο site. Ξεκινησα σημερα την συγκεκριμενη διατροφη και θα ηθελα μια μικρη βοηθεια. Αν υπολογισα σωστα, χρειαζομαι την ημερα 18 ποντους. Εδω θελω την βοηθεια σας. Ειμαι 44 με υψος 1,70 και βαρος 76 κιλα με μικρη δραστηριοτητα( λιγο καθημερινο περπατημα). Εχω υπολογισει σωστα τους ποντους? 
Σημερα το μενου μου θα ειναι το εξης: 
Πρωι:
2 φετες του τοστ σικαλης με 1 φετα γκουντα(20γρ) και μια φετα γαλοπουλα(10γρ)
Δεκατιανο:
1νεκταρινι και 2 κρακερ ολικης
Μεσημερι:
Μακαρονια 200γρ με σαλτσα ντοματας(χωρις λαδι) και 2κσ. τυρι τριμμενο + αγουρονταματα
Απογευματινο:
1γιαουρτι και 1 νεκταρινι
Βραδυ:
Τονο σε λαδι στραγγισμενο+50γρ μπακετα ολικης+1κσ μαγονεζα light+αγγορι και ντοματα
Ισως πριν κοιμηθω, λιγο γαλα 1,5%
Θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας και αν ειναι σωστοι οι ποντοι της ημερας.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και καλως σας βρηκα!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## vasiliki67

Ξεχασα να γραψω στην σαλατα + 2κσ λαδι< την οποια θα φαω παρεα με τον αντρουλη μου.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Βασιλική καλημέρα και καλώς επέστρεψες! Υπολόγισα τους πόντους σου βάση των στοιχείων που δίνεις και θα έλεγα ότι δικαιούσαι ημερησίως 21 πόντους. Ξανακάνε το ερωτηματολόγιο πάλι. 18 πάντως δεν είναι οι πόντοι σου με τίποτε!  :Smile: 

Κλικ εδώ για να κάνεις το ερωτηματολόγιο για να βρεις τους πόντους σου: 
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326

----------


## vasiliki67

Εχεις δικιο Μαρια μου, το εκανα ξανα και ειναι 21π. 
Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!! Για το σημερινο μου μενου, τι γνωμη εχεις? Πρεπει να προσθεσω η να αφαιρεσω κατι?

----------


## euapap

Σχετικά με αυτή τη λίστα 
http://www.weightwatchers.com/util/a...=91231&sc=3017
στην Ελλάδα νομίζω δεν έχουμε τίποτα από αυτά... εκτός από τις πίτες!!
υπάρχει κάποια τέτοια λίστα ντόπια; με δικά μας προϊόντα;;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Βασιλική το μενού σου μια χαρά δείχνει. Γάλα όμως δεν βλέπω. Καλό είναι να βάλεις και το γάλα στη διατροφή σου το πρωί και λίγο πριν πέσεις για ύπνο το βράδυ! 

Εύα στην ελληνική αγορά αρκετές από τις τροφές αυτές στην λίστα των ww ήδη υπάρχουν: μπάρες δημητριακών βρίσκεις (πρέπει να είναι Quacker; ), κιμά γαλοπούλας μπορεί να σου κόψει ο κρεοπώλης μόνο που είναι κομματάκι τσουχτερός στην τιμή του, πίτες έχουμε κι αρκετές μάλιστα, αντί για πεπερόνι γαλοπούλας έχουμε την καπνιστή ή βραστή χωρίς λιπαρά όπως και μπέϊκον γαλοπούλας χωρίς λιπαρά κι όλα τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρονται στη λίστα λίγο πολύ τα έχουμε. Είναι μια λίστα όπως είδα με αγαπημένες τροφές των αμερικανών που χάνουν βάρος με τους πόντους. Α! Αν κάνεις και κάμια βόλτα σε κάποιο Λιντλ, κοίτα στα ψυγεία και στα ράφια για προϊόντα Linessa που είναι διαίτης και κυρίως νόστιμα! Προσοχή μόνο στις ημερομηνίες λήξεις γιατί όπως έχω διαπιστώσει πρέπει να καταναλωθούν γρήγορα.

----------


## euapap

πολύτιμη η συμβουλη σου Μαρία!! έχεις δίκιο. πρέπει να κάνω έρευνα αγοράς. μήπως ξέρεις και σχετικά με τα goodys ; πόσοι πόντοι είναι ένα πρεμιέ; και μια σήζαρς;

----------


## vasiliki67

Ναι ετσι ακριβως, θα προσθεσω γαλα και το πρωι γιατι μου αρεσει κι ολας. 
Μπαρες δημητριακων βλεπω οτι επιτρεπονται, σε περιπτωση αλλαγης με τα κρακερ. Να ρωτησω ποσους ποντους θα υπολογισω για τις μπαρες?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα το απόγευμα θα σου απαντήσω με σιγουριά για τα φαγητά που θες (τα περί διατροφής τα έχω όλα φυλαγμένα στο λάπτοπ μου), έχε υπ'όψιν ότι τα φαγητά του γκούντις είναι γεμάτα με πόντους!

Βασιλική οι μπάρες επιτρέπονται κι έχει 2 πόντους η μπάρα. Και γενικά όλες οι τροφές επιτρέπονται!  :Wink:

----------


## vasiliki67

Ευχαριστω πολυ Μαρακι μου για την βοηθεια.
Θα εχω κι αλλες αποριες μεχρι να μπω για τα καλα στο πνευμα. Δεν σας πειραζει φανταζομαι........:starhit:

----------


## vasiliki67

Δυο μικρα παξιμαδακια Κρητης, ποσους ποντους εχουν παιδάκια?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα για τα φαγητά γκούντις που ρώτησες:

Πρεμιέρ αλλαντικών: 17 πόντοι
Πρεμιέρ παραδοσιακό: 15 πόντοι
Σαλάτα σήζαρς: 17 πόντοι

Βασιλική δεν έχω ιδέα για τα παξιμαδάκια. Αν είναι έτοιμα συσκευασμένα σημείωσε στα 100γρ. πόσες θερμίδες - λίπη και φυτικές ίνες σημειώνει η ετικέτα με τις διατροφικές πληροφορίες ότι έχουν. Κι επίσης αν ξέρεις πόσο ζυγίζει το κάθε παξιμαδάκι θα σου βγάλω τους πόντους αμέσως.

----------


## vasiliki67

Και τα δυο ζυγιζουν 50γρ. κοπελα μου.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Οπότε υπολόγιζε όσο και το ψωμί 50γρ., 2 πόντοι!  :Wink:

----------


## vasiliki67

Εχουμε κανενα post, που να εχει καποια κλασσικα φαγητα που κανουμε? Θελω να κανω κολοκυθακια γεμιστα π.χ, εχει καπου να δω τους ποντους?

----------


## vasiliki67

Και για να μη σας ζαλιζω με τοσες ερωτησεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blush:

----------


## vasiliki67

Και για να μη σας ζαλιζω με τοσες ερωτησεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blush:

----------


## euapap

πωπω παιδιά, δε φαντάζεστε τί απογοήτευση πήρα... ακους εκεί 17 πόντοι ένα πρεμιέ... στενοχωρήθηκα πολύ πολύ... αει στο καλό... τόση προσπάθεια και στο τέλος τόσοι μαζεμένοι πόντοι χωρίς λόγο... τί να πω... 

Σήμερα (*16.8.11*)

*Πρωί*
2 κουταλιές της σούπας δημητριακά με φρούτα 1.5 πόντους 
1/2 φλυτζάνι γάλα πλήρες 1 πόντος 
μισό τοστ 2 πόντοι 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 μπάρα 2 πόντοι 

*Μεσημέρι*
Σαλάτα με λίγο καλαμπόκι και 1 κουταλιά λάδι βάζω για όλα 2 
ντάκο με παξιμάδι, τομάτα και φέτα (1 μικρό κομμάτι σα σπυρτόκουτο) βάζω για όλα 4 

*Απόγευμα*
Γιαούρτι βίταλάιν με φρούτα 1 πόντος 

*Βράδυ* (είμασταν καλεσμένοι)
1/4 πατάτα με 1 κουταλάκι βούτυρο βάζω 3
1 μικρό κομμάτι κοτόπουλο φτερούγα με μεξικάνικη σάλτσα (αλλα το έξησα να φύγει η σάλτσα) βάζω 4
σαλάτα με παρμεζάνα ....βάζω 4

*Σύνολο 24.5* (πρέπει να τρώω 26)
σωστά;;

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερουδια σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Σημερα το βραδυ, θα βγω για ποτακι:bouncy:
Τι λετε να παρω, κρασακι η gordon space? Που θα βρω ποιο εχει τους λιγοτερους ποντους?

----------


## euapap

ένα μπουκαλάκι κρασί αυτο το μικρό (250ml) έχει 160 θερμίδες και το γκόρντον σπέις 175 οποτε σε πόντους πάνω κάτω το ίδιο θα είναι

----------


## euapap

*Πρωί*
μισό τοστ 2 πόντοι 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 μπάρα 2 πόντοι 

*Μεσημέρι*
1/4 της μπαγκέτας με λίγο τυράκι Milanesse και 1 φέτα γαλοπουλα, 1 κουταλάκι μαγιονέζα λάιτ, πιπεριές και βαλλεριάνα για σαλάτα βάζω για όλα 4 
ένα πολύ μικρό κομματάκι τυρόπιτα βάζω 3 

*Απόγευμα*
4 μπισκότα μιράντα 6 πόντοι

*Βράδυ* 
1 μπανάνα 2
καρπούζι 2

*Σύνολο 21/26* 
Σωστά τα μετράω;; ή βλακείες λέω;
κέρδισα 5 πόντους μπας και βγάλω τα σπασμένα των goody's

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Σημερα το μεσημερι εχω κεφτεδακια με πατατες στο φουρνο. Ηθελα να ρωτησω, αν γνωριζει καποιος, ποσους ποντους να υπολογισω, για 2 κεφτεδακια και ποσες πατατουλες να φαω για να μην ξεπερασω τους 8 με 9 ποντους για μεσημερι.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

2 κεφτέδες 60γρ. έχουν 3 πόντους και οι πατάτες φούρνου 250γρ. έχουν 12. Οπότε φάε μισή μερίδα πατάτες και 2 κεφτέδες και είσαι μέσα στους πόντους του μεσημεριανού σου. Που και να τους ξεπεράσεις, τρως πιο ελαφρά το βράδυ!  :Wink:

----------


## vasiliki67

Κι εγω αυτο ηξερα, αλλα πιο πανω ειχε και αυτο ''Πατάτες μαγειρεμένες φούρνου 1 μερίδα 150γρ., 3''. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι κατι δεν παει καλα, ε Μαρια?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλύτερα να κρατήσουμε τα 150 γρ. για να μην μπερδευόμαστε!  :Smile: 

Εύα τώρα το πρόσεξα: οπωσδήποτε να πίνεις γάλα! Επειδή θηλάζεις ακόμη αλλά κι επειδή ο οργανισμός μας χρειάζεται ασβέστιο. :starhit:

----------


## euapap

Μεγαλο θεμα ανοιξες. Πολύς ντόρος για το υπερεκτιμημενο αγελαδινό γαλα, μηδαμινής διατροφικής αξίας για μας κ τα παιδιά μας  :Smile: 
τρωω γιαούρτι  :Smile: 
Σε ευχαριστω πάντως πολύ που με νοιάστηκες  :Smile:  προχωραμε συνοδοιπόροι ε;;

----------


## euapap

αυτα που υπιολογίζω σωστα είναι Μαρία;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Φαντάζομαι ότι σωστά τα υπολογίζεις. Προσωπικά κάθομαι και γράφω τα πάντα αναλυτικά σε ημερολόγιο για να ξέρω που βαδίζω.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Πω πω πω πω πω νέα μέλη βλέπω. Να τους χαιρετήσω, να τους ευχηθώ καλή αρχή και καλό staying σε αυτό το φανταστικό πρόγραμμα που δεν είναι μονο πρόγραμμα απίσχνασης αλλά και συντήρησης διατήρησης βάρους και υγιεινής διατροφής!

Να χαιρετήσω τους παλιούς και να ξαναζητήσω συγνώμη που χάθηκα...
Μαρία όταν κάνω διακοπές κάνω διακοπές απο όλα. το λαπτοπ έχει να ανοίξει κάτι βδομάδες, ελάχιστα το άνοιξα και δεν μπήκα καν στο φόρουμ.

Η αμαρτία μου; Την μία βδομάδα των διακοπών το μάμησα το πρόγραμμα, αλλα ευτυχώς λόγω της πολύ γυμναστικής έμεινα σταθερός. Έχοντας συνηθίσει κι όλας να τρώω αλλά στύλ WW, δηλαδή μεσαίες περιορισμένες ποσότητες, λίγο απο όλα, με μπαχαρικά για γεύση αντι για λάδι κοκ αυτά τα φάγητα στο ξενοδοχείο με φουσκώνανε και έπρεπε να περάσουνε δύο ώρες για να αισθανθώ άνετα. Μιλάμε, έλεγα κάθε μέρα στον εαυτό μου σήμερα μπορεί να μην μετρήσω αλλά θα φάω απλά μέχρι να αισθανθώ φούλ, αλλά που... Η καλή παρέα, το κρασάκι κοκ. ʼντε να μην την θυμόμαστε. Τώρα έιμαι στην πατρίδα μου με ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΕΤ (και το παλιό Μαρία, ξέρεις εσύ) και το κάνω κανονικά. Η ζυγαριά, μέτρημα γρμ στην μοτζαρέλα για μια υπέροχη τορτίλα που έφτιαξα με μοσχαρίσιο κιμά (συνολικά 12 πρωπόντοι). 
Μαρία δεν έχω ξεχάσει την υπόσχεση που σου έχω δώσει και ήδη έχω σκανάρει σχεδόν όλον τον κατάλογο με τις βασικές τροφές. σιγά σιγά θα το κάνω όλο και θα το αναρτήσω. Είπαμε υπομονή, σιγά σιγά!
Πάντως, μιλώντας πάντως για το φλεξιπόιντς και για τις απορίες των παλιών, αν πάτε στην πρώτη πρώτη σελίδα θα τα βρείτε όλα. Και αν έχετε έναν θερμιδομετρητή και ψάξετε να βρείτε λίγο τι λιπαρά έχει το κάθε γέυμα που τρώτε η τουλάχιστον τον μέσο όρο μπορείτει να βρείτε τους φλεξιποίντους τους. Αν διαβάσετε παλιότερα πόστς μου και της Μαρίας θα δείτε πολλά πράγματα. Αν αυτό ειναι κουραστικό, όπως είναι κουραστικό και για μένα να κάτσω και να τα διαβάσω όλα μαζί και να απαντήσω ένα ένα, οτι απορία κάντε την ξανά να σας απαντήσω σε ένα πόστ. Έχω και για τον 24ωρο σύντροφο διατροφής του φλεξιπόιντς ( ο οποίος νομίζω ειναι και αναρτημένος κι εδώ στις αρχικές σελίδες) και μπορώ να σας λύσω αρκετές απορίες.

να ξαναθυμίσω οτι μπορούμε να κάνουμε ονλαιν ζωντανες διαδικτυακές WW συναντήσεις με σκάιπ. όποιος θέλει ας μου στείλει πμ να συννεοηθούμε (έχω λυσσάξει εδώ και μήνες ξέρει η μαρία χαχαχα). Η ομαδική δουλειά είναι το κλειδί σε αυτήν το τροπο διατροφής!

καλό μας απόγευμα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριεεεε γύρισες παλικάρι μου; Πολύχρονος κι ότι επιθυμείς! :starhit: Η ουσία είναι να πέρασες καλά στις διακοπές σου! Όλα τα άλλα είναι στο χέρι μας να γίνουν όποτε εμείς νομίζουμε. Δεν μας πιέζει άλλωστε κανένας!
Προσωπικά κι εγώ είμαι αυτό το διάστημα σε φάση... Λόγω γιορτής δεν μου ήρθαν μαζεμένοι στο σπίτι και οι επισκέψεις έγιναν σποραδικά εντός της εβδομάδας. Αυτό με έβγαλε εντελώς εκτός προγράμματος! Από Δευτέρα θα οργανωθώ και πάλι, γιατί και πάλι μέσα στο ΣΚ δεν ξέρω τι να περιμένω! Κάθε σπίτι σχεδόν έχει από έναν εορταζόμενο βλέπεις! 
Για το σκυπε θα το κανονίσουμε σύντομα Μάριε. Βλέπω ότι είναι κάτι που χρειάζεται... Ήδη η κολλητή μου που είχε να με δει μήνες ενθουσιάστηκε που με είδε αδυνατισμένη και προσπαθεί να μάθει κι αυτή το πρόγραμμα με τους πόντους, επίσης μια συντοπίτισσα που ανακάλυψε το μπλογκ μου θέλει να συναντηθούμε. Γενικά όσον αφορά τις συναντήσεις θα οργανωθώ λοιπόν, γιατί είναι κάτι που τελικά χρειάζεται και σε εμψυχώνει να συνεχίσεις την προσπάθεια.
Όσον αφορά τα βιβλιαράκια... είπαμε, όποτε έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση! :duh:

----------


## euapap

*19.8.11*

*Πρωί*
2 κουταλιές της σούπας δημητριακά με φρούτα 1.5 πόντους 
1/2 φλυτζάνι γάλα πλήρες 1 πόντος 


*Ενδιάμεσα*
2 χειροποίητα τυροπιτάκια κουρού 6 πόντοι (;;;; :Wink:  
Φραπεδάκι 1,5 

*Μεσημέρι*
Μακαρόνια αλάδωτα με λαχανικά, λίγο μοτσαρέλλα λάιτ και 2 κουταλιές τομάτα τριμμένη στον τρίφτη [ βάζω για όλα 6 

*Απόγευμα*
1 μπάρα 1 πόντος 
φρέντο 1,5 πόντος 

*Βράδυ* 
2 φέτες ψωμί πουμπερνίκελ
μισή φέτα τύπου γκούντα Melinesse (πώς λέγονται του LIDL τα διαίτης; ) 1
γαλοπούλα 1 φέτα .1
λίγο κατίκι Δομοκού 1

*Σύνολο 22/26*

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μάριεεεε γύρισες παλικάρι μου; Πολύχρονος κι ότι επιθυμείς! :starhit: Η ουσία είναι να πέρασες καλά στις διακοπές σου! Όλα τα άλλα είναι στο χέρι μας να γίνουν όποτε εμείς νομίζουμε. Δεν μας πιέζει άλλωστε κανένας!
> Προσωπικά κι εγώ είμαι αυτό το διάστημα σε φάση... Λόγω γιορτής δεν μου ήρθαν μαζεμένοι στο σπίτι και οι επισκέψεις έγιναν σποραδικά εντός της εβδομάδας. Αυτό με έβγαλε εντελώς εκτός προγράμματος! Από Δευτέρα θα οργανωθώ και πάλι, γιατί και πάλι μέσα στο ΣΚ δεν ξέρω τι να περιμένω! Κάθε σπίτι σχεδόν έχει από έναν εορταζόμενο βλέπεις! 
> Για το σκυπε θα το κανονίσουμε σύντομα Μάριε. Βλέπω ότι είναι κάτι που χρειάζεται... Ήδη η κολλητή μου που είχε να με δει μήνες ενθουσιάστηκε που με είδε αδυνατισμένη και προσπαθεί να μάθει κι αυτή το πρόγραμμα με τους πόντους, επίσης μια συντοπίτισσα που ανακάλυψε το μπλογκ μου θέλει να συναντηθούμε. Γενικά όσον αφορά τις συναντήσεις θα οργανωθώ λοιπόν, γιατί είναι κάτι που τελικά χρειάζεται και σε εμψυχώνει να συνεχίσεις την προσπάθεια.
> Όσον αφορά τα βιβλιαράκια... είπαμε, όποτε έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση! :duh:


Έλα μαρία καλο μεσημέρι  :Smile: 

Συμφωνώ όπως πάντα με αυτά που λές :Ρ. Κι αυτήν την φορά το πήρα απόφαση κι εγώ ότι θα φτάσω στο ιδεώδες βάρος και θα το κρατήσω με μπόλικη γυμναστική και σωστή διατροφή!

Είπαμε για τα βιβλιαράκια, υπομονή γιατί έχω και διαβάσματα... 

Εγώ το έχω πεί εδώ και καιρό για ονλάιν συναντήσεις, αλλά κανείς δεν απαντάει. αυτό ειναι το μυστικό σε αυτό τον τρόπο διατροφής! Μαρία περιμένω πμ το σκάιπ σου!

----------


## euapap

εγω είμαι μέσα για skype

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> εγω είμαι μέσα για skype


Ωραία τότε έλα να μιλήσουμε με πμ να ανταλλάξουμε usernames  :Wink: 

σε λίγο θα γυρίσω σε κάνα δίωρο τώρα πρέπει να φύγω!

άντε για πρωινό έφαγα 100 γρμ μούσλι και 250 μλ γάλα. πλήρες γεύμα λέμε!

----------


## euapap

εμένα με βολεύουν βραδυνές ώρες τα πρωινά λείπω

----------


## euapap

*21.8.11*

*Πρωί*
1 τοστ με γαλοπουλα και τυρί 4 πόντοι 


*Ενδιάμεσα*
2 νεκταρίνια 0 πόντοι
Φραπεδάκι 1,5 

*Μεσημέρι*
έφτιαξα κινέζικο με κοτόπουλο, ρύζι, λαχανικά και σόγια σος. Συνολικά έβαλα σε όλο το wok 3 κουταλιές λάδι. και εγω έφαγα πολύ λίγο, στο μπολάκι των corn flakes [ βάζω 6 

*Απόγευμα*
1 μπάρα 1 πόντος 
1 γιαούρι Vitaline1 πόντος 
5 κρακεράκια (στη σελίδα 54 του παρόντος τόπικ, η AMALIA δίνει 2 πόντους, οποτε εγω θα βάλω 4, γιατί έφαγα και 5 4 πόντους 

*Βράδυ* 
2 φέτες ψωμί πουμπερνίκελ 4
μισή φέτα τύπου γκούντα Linessa 1
γαλοπούλα 1 φέτα .1
πιπεριές 0

*Σύνολο 23/26*

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Απουσίαζα αρκετές ημέρες και δεν είχα τον χρόνο να γραφω στο φόρουμ, διάβαζα όμως όλα τα ποστς!
Να πω με πολλή αργοπορία Χρόνια πολλά στη Μαρία και στο Μάριο! Πολλές ευχές για εκπλήρωση όλων των προσδοκιών σας!
Καλή επιτυχία και στα νέα πρόσωπα που βλέπω! Καλή αρχή και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός!

Την τρίτη εβδομάδα του προγράμματος, αν και το τήρησα 100%, έβαλα 100 γραμμάρια. Ασήμαντο μεν, αξιοπρόσεκτο δε.
Ίσως να οφείλεται και σε κατακράτηση.
Συνεχίζω κανονικά και στοχεύω σε μια καλή απώλεια βάρους αυτήν την εβδομάδα!
Να είστε όλες και όλοι καλά!

*30.07.2011* 97,0
*06.08.2011* 94,8 (-2,2)
*13.08.2011* 93,7 (-1,1)
*20.08.2011* 93,8 (+0,1)

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα κι απο μενα σε ολους. Αυριο το πρωι κλεινω μια εβδομαδα προγραμματος και εχω ζυγισμα.
Πιστευω να τα εχω παει καλα, γιατι ηταν ευχαριστη η εβδομαδα. Ενοιωθα χορτατη και δεν πεινασα καθολου.
Αυτα απο μενα. Τα νεοτερα tomorrow morning. Ευχηθειτε μου, καλα αποτελεσματα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## elizaasian

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ,
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΣΑΣ...
ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΑ Weight Watchers ?????
ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΒΟΗΘΑΝΕ.....

----------


## euapap

αχ χαίρομαι πολύ που υπάρχει κίνηση σε αυτό το τόπικ... ενιωθα μοναξιά.
Σημερα εφαγα μακαρόνια αλαδωτα με τοματα κ μοτσαρελα. πόσοι είναι

----------


## Μαρία._ed

elizaasian είμαστε άτυχοι γενικά, δεν υπάρχουν weight watchers στην Ελλάδα. Όμως υπάρχουν φίλες και φίλοι που είχαν την τύχη να ακολουθήσουν το πρόγραμμα των πόντων όσο υπήρχαν ακόμη γραφεία εδώ κι έτσι εμείς οι "αργοπορημένες" να το ανακαλύψουμε σε αυτό το φόρουμ! 

Εύα προσωπικά ζυγίζω τα ζυμαρικά και τα υπολογίζω αναλόγως.

----------


## p_k

τεστ

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλησπερα σας!!!!!!!!!!
Τι ειναι το τεστ συμπατριωτη?:bouncing:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Προφανώς παθαίνει ότι κι εγώ! Γράφω κάτι κι αντί να με βγάλει στη σελίδα με τα τελευταία ποστς (και αυτό που έχω γράψει) με βγάζει στην αρχή!

----------


## euapap

σωστά μαρία, έπρεπε να ζυγίσω αλλα εδω δεν έχω ζυγαριά (μετακομίζουμε την Πέμπτη και μετά θα έχω)

----------


## euapap

*22.8.11*

*Πρωί*
πολύ πολύ λίγα corn flakeς με γαλα πλήρες 1 πόντο 


*Ενδιάμεσα*
2 νεκταρίνια 0,5 πόντοι
Φραπεδάκι 1,5 

*Μεσημέρι*
μακαρόνια με κόκκινη σαλτσα πιπεριεςω μανιταρια, κολοκυθακια κ σαλτσα τομάτας βάζω 6 

*Απόγευμα*
2 μπάρες 1 πόντος 
1 γιαούρι Vitaline1 πόντος 

*Βράδυ* 
1 αγγουράκι 0
Τοστ με τυρί light, γαλοπούλα και πιπεριές και 1 κουταλιά κατίκι Δομοκού 5
να σημειωθεί ότι οι άλλοι φάγαν βάφλες


*Σύνολο 16/26* (ωραία αυριο θα πάμε στο αγαπημένο μου εστιατόριο και θα έχω αποθηκεύσει )

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> *22.8.11*
> 
> *Πρωί*
> πολύ πολύ λίγα corn flakeς με γαλα πλήρες 1 πόντο 
> 
> 
> *Ενδιάμεσα*
> 2 νεκταρίνια 0,5 πόντοι
> ...


Καλησπέρα απο μένα!

Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά να ξέρεις οτι δεν γίνεται να αποταμιεύσεις πάνω απο 4 πόντους την ημέρα... Το σωστό είναι να τους βάλεις απο την αρχή στην άκρη κι αν θες μια φορα που και που να κάνεις μια έξοδο μπορείς να τους κάνεις χρήση (όπως και με το νέο το προποιντς) η να ενισχύσεις εκείνη την ημέρα με πόντους απο άσκηση...
Είναι καταστροφικό για τον μεταβολισμό να τρώμε σαν στέκες την μια μέρα και την άλλη να το ρίχνουμε στο φαί. 
Συγκεκριμένα αν θυμάμαι καλά το φλεξιποιντς είχε ελάχιστο όριο την ημέρα και σίγουρα ήτανε 17 π, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ. το να τρως λοιπον 16 την ημέρα είναι υπερβολικά λίγο... Γι αυτο και στο νεο προγραμμα τους άλλωστε λένε δεν γίνεται να μεταφέρουμε ποντους απο την μια μερα στην άλλη. έχουμε τους εβδομαδιαίους (είναι μέσα σε ένα όριο αυτοί μην νομίζεις), έχουμε εως 30 εβδομαδιαίους πρωπόντους άσκησης αλλά εώς εκεί! 
Δεν ξερω αν διαβασες καλα πως γίνεται το φλεξιποιντς στις αρχικές σελίδες η αν το έχεις ξανακάνει η απλά εμπειρικά τα υπολογίζεις. Επίσης δεν είμαι σίγουρος το κατα πόσο τα νεκταρίνια έχουνε πόντους 'τιμωρία' που τα έβαλες. Και οι πόντοι δεν είναι απλά θερμίδες...

Αυτά στα λέω για να σε βοηθήσω στην προσπάθεια σου. θα σο πρότεινα να ξαναδιαβάσεις (αν δεν τα έχεις διαβάσει καλά) ξανά τα αρχικά πόστς για το πως γίνεται το πρόγραμμα. Επίσης να κάνεις το τρικ με τους επιτρεπτους εβδομαδιαίους πόντους και να να σταματήσεις να μεταφέρεις πόντους απο την μία μέρα στην άλλη. 
Ελπίζω να βοηθηθείς όταν θα ανεβάσω τα βασικά βιβλιαράκια του φλεξιποιντς. Το φλεξιποιντς ειναι ευελικτο αλλα εχει μεσα πόλλα κενα γνώσης και επιστήμης, που ουσιαστικά το νέο τα έχει εισάγει με απίστευτο τρόπο. Αν θελεις λοιπον να το κανεις σωστά, έστω και το φλέξι, κατέβασε τον μετρητη ποντων με την μπλε πρασινη πλευρα που εχει ανεβάσει η μαρία και τον μετρητή πόντων άσκησης πυ έχω ανεβάσει εγώ πριν απο μερικά πόστς. 

θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε πιο πολλά λάιβ. Εδώ είναι λίγο στεγνά!

----------


## euapap

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια. 
Χτες είμασταν όλη μέρα στη θάλασσα και δεν μειχα παρει κάτι άλλο μαζί

αυτό που μου είπες για τα νεκταρινια δεν το καταλαβα

Εχω προσπαθήσει 2 φορές να διαβάσω το τόπικ από την αρχη, αλλα είναι 150 σελίδες με πολλά ποστ που δεν αναφέρονται στη δίαιτα και χαθηκα. ΑΛλα πρέπει να τα διαβάσω
Κατέβασα από το μπλόγκ της Μαρίας [url=http://adunatisma.wordpress.com/ww-%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%B9-%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%86%CF%89%CE%BD/]αυτόnullurl]. Υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο;

Αν γίνεται αν ανεβάσεις αυτά που λες, κανε τα sticky να τα βρίσκουμε ωστε να μην χαθούν εδω μέσα.

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ημερα ζυγισματος σημερα και ειμαι αρκετα ικανοποιημενη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roll:
Το αποτελεσμα - 1,6.
Συνεχιζω νε θαρρος και υπομονη.

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
Μηπως ξερει κανενας ποσους ποντους να υπολογισω για το τυρακι La vache qui rit light?

----------


## euapap

εγω θα το υπολόγιζα ως τυρι κρέμα 1 πόντος
αλλά μπορείς να πας σε *αυτό* το calculator

και να βάζεις αυτά που σου ζητάει και να σου βρίσκει αμέσως τους πόντους. Για τα τυποποιημένα βοηθάει πολύτο βρήκα στο blog της Μαρίας. Αν δεν το έχεις πετύχει, δες το εδω. Εχει πολύ χρήσιμες συμβουλές

συγχαρητήρια για το 1.6 μείον!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vasiliki67

Το βρηκα με το calculator τελικα. Οντως ειναι 1 ποντος.

----------


## euapap

*23.8.11*

*Πρωί*
Τοστ με τυρί light, γαλοπούλα και πιπεριές και 1 κουταλιά κατίκι Δομοκού 5

*Ενδιάμεσα*
Φραπεδάκι 1,5 

*Μεσημέρι*
γιουβέτσι πολύ λίγο (5-6 κουταλιές) βάζω 6 

*Απόγευμα*
1 τσίχλα με ζάχαρη 1 πόντος 
1 μπαρα 2 πόντοι 
1 βανίλλια0 πόντοι 

*Βράδυ* 
φαγαμε έξω.
Σαλάτα πράσινη με μαρούλι-ρόκα παρμεζάνα, σως βινεγκρέτ. Τη φάγαμε από μισή με τον καλό μου 5
Κοτόπουλο φιλέτο με μανιτάρια και μια καφέ σάλτσα... πόσο να βάλω αραγε;; 6

*Μεταμεσονύκτια*
1 μπαρα 2

Σύνολο 28.5/26

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια. 
> Χτες είμασταν όλη μέρα στη θάλασσα και δεν μειχα παρει κάτι άλλο μαζί
> 
> αυτό που μου είπες για τα νεκταρινια δεν το καταλαβα
> 
> Εχω προσπαθήσει 2 φορές να διαβάσω το τόπικ από την αρχη, αλλα είναι 150 σελίδες με πολλά ποστ που δεν αναφέρονται στη δίαιτα και χαθηκα. ΑΛλα πρέπει να τα διαβάσω
> Κατέβασα από το μπλόγκ της Μαρίας [url=http://adunatisma.wordpress.com/ww-%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%B9-%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%86%CF%89%CE%BD/]αυτόnullurl]. Υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο;
> 
> Αν γίνεται αν ανεβάσεις αυτά που λες, κανε τα sticky να τα βρίσκουμε ωστε να μην χαθούν εδω μέσα.


έλα λέω ότι για τα νεκταρίνια που είναι φρούτα έχουνε μηδέν πόντους. γιατί τα τιμώρησες με πόντο; διαβασα βεβαια λιγο την σελιδα που μου έδωσες και ειδα οτι κατι λεει για τα φρουτα που δεν είναι σωστό. δικαιούσα να φας ΤΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ, και στο φλεξιποιντς μερικα εχουμε τιμωρια γιατι εχουνε η μαλλον αποδιδουεν λιπος μεσα στο σώμα  :Smile: 
πουθενα ομως τα δικα μου βιβλιαρακια δεν λενε οτι αμα φας παραπανω η οτι ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΜΩΡΙΑ. Μαρία αυτό το λες στο μπλογκ σου κι ειναι λαθος, να το σβήσεις!
επίσης, 12 είναι οι μεγιστοι ποντοι άσκησης που μπορεις την εβδομαδα να καταναλωσεις ακομα κι αν δεν εχεις καταναλωσει τους εβδομαδαιους σου. Κι αυτο διορθωσε το λιγο, δεν νομιζω να παιζε ρολο η σειρα που τους ξοδευεις. συνηθως τους εβδομαδαιους τους έχουμε γκαβατζα για καμιά έξοδο η κανα φαστ φουντ συνεπώς αν θελουμε να αυξησουμε λιγο τους καθημερινους μας χρησιμ αυτους της άσκησης. αλλα και παλι λες κατι οτι για χρονικη σειρά που δεν ισχύει. τουλάχιστον το βιβλιαράκι το δικό μου δεν λέει κατι τέτοιο μέσα  :Wink: 

ευα θα αναρτησω καποια στιγμη και το ξεκινημα, και τον καταλογο τροφων και τον οδηγο ασκησης και θα τα διαβασεις ολα καλά. μην αγχώνεσαι. αμα τα λέμε και μέσω σκάιπ θα τα μάθεις και πιο γρήγορα  :Wink: 

καλησπέρα σε όλους!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Καλημερα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ημερα ζυγισματος σημερα και ειμαι αρκετα ικανοποιημενη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roll:
> Το αποτελεσμα - 1,6.
> Συνεχιζω νε θαρρος και υπομονη.


Βασιλική, συγχαρητήρια!!!
Πολυ σημαντική απώλεια και είμαι σίγουρος απόλυτα ενθαρρυντική για τη συνέχεια της προσπάθειας! 
Μπράβο και πάλι!
Πολυ καλά πάει η εβδομάδα μου, αργότερα θα γράψω τι έφαγα σήμερα γιατί τώρα βιάζομαι!
Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!!!

----------


## alikaki_ed

υπάρχει εδώ το βιβλίο των weight watchers στα αγγλικά για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για να το διαβάσει online. 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/2234816/Ebook-Weight-Watchers

----------


## vasiliki67

Βασιλική, συγχαρητήρια!!!
Πολυ σημαντική απώλεια και είμαι σίγουρος απόλυτα ενθαρρυντική για τη συνέχεια της προσπάθειας! 
Μπράβο και πάλι!
Πολυ καλά πάει η εβδομάδα μου, αργότερα θα γράψω τι έφαγα σήμερα γιατί τώρα βιάζομαι!
Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!!! [/quote]


Καλημερα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστω πολυ p_k, να εισαι καλα. Ευχομαι και σε σενα τα καλυτερα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

alikaki το βιβλιαράκι που δίνεις είναι πάρα πολύ παλιό. Με πόντους μεν αλλά όχι φλέξι. Μάλιστα σε αυτή την παλιά έκδοση οι περισσότερες τροφές έχουν διαφορετική ποντο-μέτρηση και οι ημερήσιοι πόντοι που δικαιούται κάποιος επίσης είναι διαφορετικοί σε σχέση με το φλέξι.

Μάριε αν προσέξεις το βιβλιαράκι του φλέξι διευκρινίζει σε ένα ξεχωριστό πινακάκι ότι 100 γρ. φρούτου έχουν 0 πόντους από κει και πάνω υπολογίζουμε 0,5 πόντο για κάθε επιπλέον 100 γρ.. Δεν γίνεται λοιπόν εγώ να τρώω μισό κιλό καρπούζι και να μην έχει πόντους! Αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα τρικ ώστε να αναγκάζει αυτούς που δεν τρώνε φρούτα να τρώνε έστω το ελάχιστο σε περίπτωση που θέλουν κάτι γλυκό. :wink1:

----------


## vasiliki67

Παιδάκια τα ζυμαρικα ολικης, εχουν καμια διαφορα με τα κανονικα, στους ποντους?

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> alikaki το βιβλιαράκι που δίνεις είναι πάρα πολύ παλιό. Με πόντους μεν αλλά όχι φλέξι. Μάλιστα σε αυτή την παλιά έκδοση οι περισσότερες τροφές έχουν διαφορετική ποντο-μέτρηση και οι ημερήσιοι πόντοι που δικαιούται κάποιος επίσης είναι διαφορετικοί σε σχέση με το φλέξι.
> 
> Μάριε αν προσέξεις το βιβλιαράκι του φλέξι διευκρινίζει σε ένα ξεχωριστό πινακάκι ότι 100 γρ. φρούτου έχουν 0 πόντους από κει και πάνω υπολογίζουμε 0,5 πόντο για κάθε επιπλέον 100 γρ.. Δεν γίνεται λοιπόν εγώ να τρώω μισό κιλό καρπούζι και να μην έχει πόντους! Αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα τρικ ώστε να αναγκάζει αυτούς που δεν τρώνε φρούτα να τρώνε έστω το ελάχιστο σε περίπτωση που θέλουν κάτι γλυκό. :wink1:


όχι όχι μαρία λάθος! Αυτό δεν το λέει πουθενά μέσα! τουλάχιστον στην έκδοση την δική μου που πρέπει να είναι απο τις τελευταίες (έναν χρόνο μετά κλείσανε στην ελλάδα) η αρχηγός μας έλεγε ότι πανω απο τρια φρουτα απαγορευεται να τρωμε και δεν μπορουμε να ανταλλαξουμε ποντους με φρουτα (γιατί παλιά το κάνανε αλλα το σταματήσανε!), ακομα κι αν ειναι υδατανθρακες γιατι εχουεν απλα σακχαρα κι αυτα δεν ειναι τοσο ακινδυνα οσο νομιζουμε. Η φρουκτοζη εχει καλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη αλλα αν την φας μετα απο γευμα πλουσιο σε υδατανθρακες και μαλιστα σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα τότε παει κατευθειαν στο γεματο με γλυκόζη συκώτι και γίνεται λίπος! ΝΑΙ! γι αυτο και τα φρουτα πρεπει να τα τρώμε πριν το κύριο γεύμα η στα ενδιάμεσα. γι αυτο άλλωστε και η ζάχαρη που έιναι ουσιαστικά γλυκόζη-φρουκτόζη είναι ο χειρότερος δισακχαρίτης που υπάρχει. η γλυκόζη πετάει στα ύψη τον γλυκαιμικό δείκτη και κατα δεύτερον γεμίζει το συκώτι και τις αποθήκες του ( η γλυκόζη απορροφάται πιο γρηγόρα απο την φρουκτόζη στο έντερο) με αποτέλεσμα η φρουκτόζη να γίνεται λίπος κι όχι γλυκόζη! ΔΥΟ ΚΑΚʼ ΜΑΖΊ! ΜΑΚΡΥΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΖΑΧΑΡΗ!

το κούρασα. η αρχηγός μας έλεγε τρία φρούτα το πολύ (τρεις μερίδες δηλαδή), να μην ξεπερνάτε τις 300 θερμίδες την ημέρα απο φρούτα πάνω κάτω, και δεν γίνεται να φάμε άλλα. συγκεκριμένα, μας έλεγε ότι προς τα τελικά κιλά ΜΟΝΟ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΡΊΔΕΣ ΦΡΟΥΤΑ την ημέρα. και τουλάχιστον τρεις λαχάνικα. οπως καταλαβαίνεις και για ευνόητους λόγους, ο περιορισμός στα λαχανικά είναι πολύ πιο ελαστικός. εντάξει δεν θα τρως και μια χύτρα την ημέρα, αλλά εγω ουσιαστικά τα ωμά και τα μαγειρεμένα λαχανικά χωρίς λάδι ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΩ. τα τρωω σε συνήθεις ποσότητες και φροντίζω τουλάχιστον να τρώω δύο την ημέρα. όμως με τα φρουτα πρεπει να προσέχουμε και να μην τρώμε πάνω απο τρία την ημέρα. (τρεις μερίδες δηλαδή, ανάλογα με το φρούτο). δεν έχει τρωω παραπανω βαζω ποντο. το παραπανω φρουτο δεν βοηθάει στο αδυνάτισμα! έτσι μας έλεγε η αρχηγός μας! κι είχε δικιο! είναι υγιεινά, έχουνε μέσα πολλά χρησιμα συστατικά, όμως έχουνε... απλά σάκχαρα  :Smile:  . αυτά θέλουνε προσοχή!

αυτό αποκόμισα εγώ απο τις συναντήσεις κι αυτό λεει και η σύγχρονη επιστημονική γνώση στο θέμα. 

υγ αν ποτε φαμε παραπανω φρουτα, δεν βαζουμε ποντους λογω ποσότητας. το παραπανω φρουτο ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΧΥΝΕΙ, αλλα ουτε θα σε αδυνατίσει. απλα φροντίζουμε την επόμενη μέρα να φάμε μέχρι τρία. τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι κάνω!


Να προσθέσω κάτι ακόμα μετά απο πολλή ώρα που αποδυκνείει αυτά που λέω πιο πάνω  :Smile:  :
Στο μόνο που μπορείς να τρώς όσα φρούτα θές χωρίς να μετράς στο νεο πρόγραμμα είναι στο κομμάτι weight loss without tracking, τρώγοντας μόνο filling and healthy foods. Όπως το έχω πει και πιο παλιά, υπάρχει ειδική κατηγορία τροφών, κυρίως φρούτα και λαχανικά, γαλακτομικά με χαμηλα λιπαρά, ψαριά (πχ σολωμος) , κι άλλα (σχεδόν ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΦΈ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ) που λέγονται έτσι και έχουνε μια πράσινη ετικέτα επάνω τους. Με το σύστημα αυτό μπορείς να τρώς ΌΣΑ θες απο αυτά μέχρι να νιώσεις ικανοποίηση χωρίς να μετράς πόντους κοκ (συν μόνο 2κγ καλό λίπος την ημέρα για να σε αναγκάσουνε να το φας κι αυτό δεν το μετράς, το παραπάνω το μετράς απο τους εβδομαδιαίους πόντους). έτσι, θα μπορούσες να πείς οτι θα φας και δέκα φρούτα την ημέρα χωρίς να μετράς  :Wink: 
ναι αλλά πρόσεξε τώρα. άσπρο ψωμί δεν έχει! μόνο το μαύρο και αυτά με πολύ χαμηλές θερμίδες (εκτός αν θέλεις να φας φαγητό που δεν είναι φίλινγκ εντ χέλθι πρέπει να κάνεις χρήση τους εβδομαδιαίους πόντους που τους έχεις φυσικά :Smile: . Τρως τέτοια τιμωρία (που για μένα δεν είναι τοσο οι θερμίδες αλλά ο συνδυασμός των σακχάρων στο αίμα) αμα φάς 'άσπρο΄υδατάνθρακα που ακόμα κι αν φάς καμιά φορά θα αναγκαστείς σιγά σιγά να τον περιορίσεις στα μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Τρώγοντας λοιπόν μονο 'καφέ' υδατάνθρακες (ψωμί, ρύζι, πατάτα, μακαρόνια) που εχουνε πολυ χαμηλο γλυκαιμικό δεικτη και το να φάς και 10 φρούτα την ημέρα δεν θα σου κάνει κακό. Όταν όμως τρως και τους άσπρους υδατάνθρακες και μετράς κανονικά πόντους σου τονίζουνε οτι ξέρεις τα λαχανικά και ειδικά τα φρούτα έχουνε μηδέν πόντους αλλά αυτό δεν σημαινει μηδέν θερμίδες και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ μηδέν επίδραση στον γλυκαιμικό δείκτη! φάτε μεχρι να αισθανθείτε ικανοποίηση, όχι να σκάσετε. Έχει ειδικη σελίδα μέσα στο πρώτο βιβλιαράκι που το τονίζει αυτό! 
Συνεπώς, δεν είναι τόσο θέμα θερμίδων που σου λένε να μην φας παραπάνω φρούτο, είναι θέμα γλυκαιμικού δείκτη και σακχάρων. άρα αν καμια φορά παρασυρθούμε, το να τιμωρήσουμε με πόντο λόγω θερμίδων δεν έχει νόημα. αυτό ειναι το σκεπτικό μου τεσπα ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα  :Big Grin:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Παιδάκια τα ζυμαρικα ολικης, εχουν καμια διαφορα με τα κανονικα, στους ποντους?


μεγάλη!
για την ίδια ποσότητα θυμάμαι στο φλέξι τα καφέ έχουνε ένα πόντο λιγότερο απο τα άσπρα. και λόγω της παραπάνω πρωτείνης και γιατί έχουνε καλύτερο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη  :Wink: 

και στο νέο πρόγραμμα ισχύει αυτό και γενικά τα 100 γρμ καφέ έχουνε 9 πόντους ενώ τα άσπρα έχουνε 12. (ένας πρωπόντος είναι μισός φλεξιπόντος περίπου)

----------


## vasiliki67

Μάριε καλησπερα. 
Με μπερδεψες λιγουλακι με αυτα που μου εγραψες. Αν καταλαβα σωστα, τα 100gr ολικης μακαρονια ειναι 4,5 ποντοι? 
Γιατι απ'ολα αυτα που εχω διαβασει, καταλαβα οτι τα νερόβραστα μακαρόνια, μέχρι να ικανοποιηθεις, ειναι 4 ποντοι.
Κανω καπου λαθος?

----------


## vasiliki67

Το βρηκα στο Weight Watchers Points απο την AMALIA :
Ζυμαρικά μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε = 4 πόντοι
Ζυμαρικά ολικής αλέσεως μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε = 3 πόντοι

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Το βρηκα στο Weight Watchers Points απο την AMALIA :
> Ζυμαρικά μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε = 4 πόντοι
> Ζυμαρικά ολικής αλέσεως μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε = 3 πόντοι


Έτσι ακριβώς Βασιλική.
Στο πρόγραμμα που ακολουθείς αυτοί είναι οι πόντοι των ζυμαρικών.

Ας γράψω τι έφαγα σήμερα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

50 γρ. δημητριακά
με 1 φλ. γάλα 15%
1 σοκολατάκι 10 γρ.
Καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 κούπα πατάτες πουρέ
50 γρ. ζαμπόν γαλοπούλας άπαχο
50 γρ. τυρί τ. έμενταλ light
Ντοματοσαλάτα με 2 κ.γλ ελαιόλαδο
1 φέτα ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
20 γρ. σοκολάτα
Καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ

2 μπισκότα digestive μειωμ. λιπαρών

ΒΡΑΔΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με δύο φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως
και 55 γρ. τυρί φέτα
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
Καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

Πριν τις 9 θα φάω λίγο φρούτο
και 1 κράκερ σικάλεως

----------


## vasiliki67

Το κρακερ σικαλεως ποσους ποντους το υπολογιζεις p_k?

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Το κρακερ σικαλεως ποσους ποντους το υπολογιζεις p_k?


Στο πρόγραμμα που εφαρμόζω είναι 1 πόντος.
Στο φλεξιπόιντς, νομίζω τα 7 γρ.είναι μισός, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε το βιβλιαράκι που έχω είναι του 2005. Έχω συγκεντρώσει κι όλες τις πληροφορίες που έχει αναρτήσει η ΑΜΑΛΙΑ κι έχω βγάλει την λίστα με όλες τις τροφές αλφαβητικά. Σε αυτό το βιβλιαράκι σημειώνει πως 100 γρ. φρούτου = 0 πόντοι και φυσικά κάποια φρούτα που σημειώνει έχουν κανονικά πόντους. Αυτό που αναφέρεις σίγουρα είναι το Momentum - Core πρόγραμμα.

----------


## euapap

αχ έχω μπερδευτεί πολύ με το φλέξι και τους προπόντους....

----------


## euapap

Σήμερα ξεφυγα παρόλο που δεν πρέπει να'χω φύγει πολύ εκτός πόντων αλλα δεν έφαγα σωστα. είναι και η μετακόμιση αυριο και ούτε ψυγείο έχουμε ούτε τίποτα...

----------


## euapap

μαρία, κάπου είδα στο blog σου για το πρόγραμμα plus.
Χρειάζεται να πάρεις και οδηγίες ή το κομπουτεράκι αρκεί; πχ αν πάρω *αυτό* θα μου είναι οκ;;

----------


## euapap

Να ρωτήσω και κατι αλλο;; λέει πχ ιμάμ μπαϊλντί 6. Εννοεί χωρίς το λάδι;; γιατί αν είναι χωρίς πολλοί δεν είναι 6 πόντοι για μια μερίδα εστιατορίου κολοκυθάκια και μελιτζάνες;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

1. Μην μπερδεύεσαι Εύα. Το προ-πόιντς ή plus είναι το ίδιο πρόγραμμα. Προ-πόιντς για Αγγλία και plus για την Αμερική. Το να πάρεις το κομπιουτεράκι μόνο του plus δεν έχει κανένα νόημα αν δεν έχεις και τα βιβλιαράκια. Που σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να κάνεις παραγγελία απ'τα ww της Αγγλίας που μαζί με τα βιβλιαράκια περιλαμβάνει και το κομπιουτεράκι των πόντων που βρήκες. Να σημειώσω πως το πρόγραμμα αυτό βγήκε μόλις πέρσι.
Στο μπλογκ μου και στις σελίδες μπροστά εδώ στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν οι πόντοι και πληροφορίες μόνο για το φλέξι.

2. Το ιμάμ μπαϊλντί είναι μελιτζάνες με κρεμμύδια, αυτό που λες με μελιτζάνες και κολοκυθάκια είναι το μπριάμ και έχει 8 πόντους (στο φαγητό περιλαμβάνονται και πατάτες). Γενικά στα φαγητά προσπάθησε να στραγγίζεις το λάδι. Εγώ αυτό κάνω!  :Wink:

----------


## euapap

ωραία. συνεχίζω με το φλέξι
Αφού το λάδι δε συπεριλαμβάνεται πολλοί δεν είναι 6 πόντοι για μελιτζάνες και κρεμμύδια;

----------


## Γλαύκη

Ρε παιδια θα με τρελανεται?Πως θα γινει ιμαμ που ειναι λαδερο φαγητο χωρις λαδι?Πως θα γινουν οι μελιτζανες αν δεν τις τηγανισεις πρωτα?

----------


## euapap

καλά μια ερώτηση έκανα... και η φύση της ερώτησης δεν είναι το πώς φτιάχνουμε ένα λαδερό φαγητό που εννοείται ότι έχει λάδι αλλά αν υπολογίζεται εξτρα το λάδι ή συμπεριλαμβάνεται στους πόντους που υπολογίζεις για το ιμάμ.
πιο συγκεκριμένα. Εγω ΠΟΤΕ δεν τηγανίζω τις μελιτζάνες και γενικώς δεν τηγανιζω τίποτα. Τα είτε το μπριάμ είτε το ιμάμ, είτε το ρατατούι...κτλ κτλ βάζω όλα τα λαχανικά μέσα στη γάστρα με νερό και 4 κουταλιές λάδι (όσοι είμαστε) και γίνονται. Να μετρήσω 6 για το ιμάμ + τους πόντους του λαδιού; 
ή με τους 6 έχουν συνυπολογιστεί τα πάντα;

----------


## hopa

οι μελιτζάνες μπορουν να γινουν και στο γκριλ και ειναι ωραιοτατες, χωρις λάδι.Εγω και στο μουσακα ετσι τις κανω.

----------


## Γλαύκη

Στο μπριαμ δεν τηγανιζεται τιποτα.Ετσι τα βαζεις.Στο μουσακα τις ψηνουμε κ στο φουρνο αλλα το φαγητο γινεται λιγο στεγνο κ λιγο ανοστο αλλα σιγουρα πιο διαιτιτικο.Οσο για το ιμαμ πρεπει να τηγανιστουν!Μαγειρισσα γαρ........

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κορίτσια μου θυμίζεται εμένα που δεν ήξερα το πρόγραμμα και έλεγα μα πως είναι δυνατόν αφού το φλέξι επιτρέπει μόνο 2 κουταλάκια γλυκού λάδι; Όμως! Αυτά τα 2 κουταλάκια είναι το επιτρεπτό ορατό λίπος που μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε είτε στη σαλάτα μας είτε στο πρωϊνό μας κι αν θέλουμε προσθέτουμε 1 ακόμη κουταλάκι.
Τα φαγητά τα μαγειρεύουμε κανονικά όμως! Απλά αφήνουμε την δική μας μερίδα να στραγγίσει απ'το περίσσιο λάδι και έπειτα τρώμε! Ο μουσακάς όμως έχει τους πόντους του γιατί πέρα απ'τα τηγανητά λαχανικά, έχει και τον μαγειρευτό κιμά και την μπεσαμέλ... 
Εύα με τους 6 είναι υπολογισμένο το φαγητό κανονικά μαγειρεμένο! Και γενικά στη λίστα όπου υπάρχουν έτοιμα φαγητά έχουν δωθεί πόντοι σε κανονικά μαγειρεμένες μερίδες! :smilegrin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Για όσες ψάχνουν καιρό να βρουν ένα κομπιουτεράκι πόντων του φλέξι έχω συννημένο αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ. Ανοίγει με τον browser σας. Προσπαθούσα να βρω τη σελίδα που το βρήκα αλλά δεν στάθηκε δυνατό. Οπότε χαίρομαι που απλά το αποθήκευσα στο λαπτοπ για να το έχω για δική μου χρήση. Τώρα στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν κομπιουτεράκια με το νέο πρόγραμμα πόντων και δύσκολα βρίσκεις του φλέξι!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

Μαρια καλησπερα

μηπως μιλας γι αυτην την σελιδα?

http://www.calculator.net/weight-wat...alculator.html

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όχι καμία σχέση. Προσπάθησα μήπως έβρισκα τρόπο να κρατήσω το παλιό τους κομπιουτεράκι στη σελίδα που έδωσες, αλλά δυστυχώς ο κώδικας δεν ανοίγει με τον browser. Κατάφερα και βρήκα το παραπάνω που δίνω συννειμένο και με διευκολύνει πάρα πολύ, γιατί υπάρχουν και στιγμές που κόβεται η σύνδεση ή μένω κάνα 2ήμερο χωρίς σύνδεση και όταν θέλω να υπολογίσω πόντους είναι που χτυπιέμαι! :lol:

----------


## vasiliki67

Παιδάκια καλησπερα σας. Θελω την βοηθεια σας. Εψαξα παντου για το μοσχαρι το κοκκινιστο και ολα το εχουν μαγειρεμενο με την γαρνιτουρα. Εγω εφαγα 120γρ. μοσχαρι κοκκινιστο και 120γρ. ρυζακι βρασμενο σκετο. Ποσους ποντους να υπολογισω?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

13 πόντοι έχει το φαγητό σου Βασιλική.

----------


## vasiliki67

Τοσο πολυ ε? Ευτυχως δεν ξεφυγα καθολου απο τους ποντους μου. 
Ευχαριστω πολυ Μαρακι μου!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μάριε το βιβλιαράκι που έχω είναι του 2005. Έχω συγκεντρώσει κι όλες τις πληροφορίες που έχει αναρτήσει η ΑΜΑΛΙΑ κι έχω βγάλει την λίστα με όλες τις τροφές αλφαβητικά. Σε αυτό το βιβλιαράκι σημειώνει πως 100 γρ. φρούτου = 0 πόντοι και φυσικά κάποια φρούτα που σημειώνει έχουν κανονικά πόντους. Αυτό που αναφέρεις σίγουρα είναι το Momentum - Core πρόγραμμα.


Μια καλησπέρα απο μένα. ʼτσαλη ώρα αλλά όταν διαβάζω γίνεται άτσαλο και το ωράριο μου :Ρ
Μαρία στο ξανατονίζω για να μην το κάνεις λάθος. Στο πρόγραμμα φλεξιπόιντς υπάρχουνε αρκετά φρούτα που έχουνε τιμωρία μισό η ένα πόντο ανα μερίδα κι αυτό όχι τόσο για τις θερμίδες στο σύνολο τους αλλά γιατί περιέχουνε αξιόλογες ποσότητες γλυκόζης και όπως ανέλυσα αυτό αποδίδει λίπος στο σώμα. Αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με το πόσα φρούτα θα φας. Μπορείς να φας και τρία φρούτα που δεν έχουνε πόντους και να μην βάλεις πόντους, μπορείς να φας και φρούτα που έχουνε μόνο ποντους, πχ μπανάνα κεράσι. Αυτό όπως είπα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ με την ποσότητα που τρώς, αλλά με το είδος του φρούτου. και στα αρχικά στάδια του αδυνατίσματος δεν πειράζει να φάμε και κάνα παραπάνω, όμως προς τα τελευταία κιλά προσέχουμε με τα φρούτα και φροντίζουμε να τρώμε κυρίως δύο απο αυτά και 'τρία λαχανικά'. δεν εχει τρωω παραπάνω βάζω πόντο! τελευταία φορά που το τονίζω! αν φας παραπάνω δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα, απλά θα προσπαθήσεις να μην το ξανακάνεις... το παραπάνω φρούτο δεν θα σε παχύνει φυσικά (κανείς δεν πάχυνε τρώγοντας παραπάνω φρούτα!) αλλά ούτε θα σε βοηθήσει στην απώλεια της δύστροπης τελευταίας δεκάδας!
να θυμίσω ότι ένας πόντος στο φλεξιπόιντς υπολογίζει το εφέκτ κάθε τροφής στο σώμα με βάση τις θερμίδες, το λίπος που αυξάνει και τις ίνες που μειώνουνε τους φλεξιπόντους. 
έτσι τα φρούτα που έχουνε μόνο φρουκτόζη δεν αποδίδουνε λίπος στο σώμα. Έχουνε θερμίδες μεν, και μάλιστα απλά σάκχαρα, γι αυτό άλλωστε πρέπει να προσέχουμε γενικά την κατανάλωση τους, αλλά η ενέργεια που σπαταλάει ο οργανισμός εξισσοροπεί το λίφο εφέκτ που δίνουνε κι έτσι δεν τα βάζουμε πόντους... τα άλλα που έχουνε και γλυκόζη αποδίδουνε λίπος έτσι προσέχουμε και βάζουμε πόντο. θυμάμαι τα κεράσια και την μπανάνα κυρίως εγώ!

το βιβλιαράκι λοιπόν καλά τα λέει και φυσικά πουθενά δεν λέει οτι αν φας παραπάνω βάζεις πόντους λόγω ποσότητας. ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ :Ρ ! λέει να προσέχουμε γιατί μπορεί μεν να είναι υγιεινά και τα πιο πολλά να μην έχουνε πόντους αλλά συνεχίζουνε κι έχουνε θερμίδες...
και φυσικά τα λαχανικά τα αφήνει στην απο έξω, γιατί ουσιαστικα τα λαχανικά δεν αποδίνουνε, λόγω των πλούσιων απεπτων ινών τους σχεδόν τπτ στο σώμα! μας χορταίνουνε και δεν μας δίνουνε σχεδόν τπτ! θησαυρός τα λαχανικά!

υγ φυσικά στο νέο προγράμμα το προποιντς ΟΛΑ τα φρούτα με εξαίρεση ένα δύο που έχουνε πολύ λίπος δεν έχουνε πόντους. Σε αναγκάζουνε έτσι να τρως υγιεινά κι ας επιβραδύνεται λίγο το αδυνάτισμα (καλλιό αργά παρά ποτέ λέει η παροιμία!) αλλα τα πλεονεκτήματα και των φρούτων αυτών που είχανε φλεξιπόντους είναι τέτοια που το εφέκτ πάλι είναι υπέρ...
βεβαία τονίζουνε ότι πρέπει να προσέχουμε πόσο τρώμε. μηδεν πόντοι δεν σημαίνει μηδέν θερμίδες! το μονο που δεν σου λεει ποσα φρουτα να φας ειναι η περίπτωση που ανέφερα παραπάνω  :Wink: 
άλλωστε, στο νεο σύστημα ο πρωπόντος υπολογίζεται πολύ διαφορετικά απο τον φλεξιπόντο. ο καθε πρωποντος υπολογιζεται με βαση τον τροπο που ο οργανισμος επεξεργαζεται την κάθε ουσία και τα συστατικά της (πρωτείνη, υδατάνθρακα, λίπος, ίνες) και αυτός δεν εχει καμία σχέση με τον τροπο του φλεξιπόιντς και το αουτκαμ απο τον θερμιδομετρητή! οπως λεει κλασσικα το εισαγωγικό΄(που ιστορικά αναφέρει και το σύστημα των θερμίδων, τον θερμιδομετρητή, πως ξεκίνησε κι ότι και σήμερα πάνω κάτω είναι το ίδιο απλά εξελιγμένο), ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμος δεν καίει το φαγητό, το επεξεργάζεται!
σορι αν κουράζω, τα λέω για να τα διαβάσουνε τα νέα μέλη και να πάρουνε μια ιδέα για το πως λειτουργεί το πρόγραμμα. το θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό ;-)

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> αχ έχω μπερδευτεί πολύ με το φλέξι και τους προπόντους....


αμα διαβάσεις και το προηγούμενο πόστ μου θα καταλάβεις...
το πρόγραμμα φλεξιπόιντς είναι το αμέσως προηγούμενο, και το τελευταίο που λειτούργησε στην ελλάδα.
το ProPoints ή PointPlus στην αμερική είναι το νέο τους πρόγραμμα, ουσιαστικα εξέλιξη και τελειοποίηση του φλέξι ;-)

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> μαρία, κάπου είδα στο blog σου για το πρόγραμμα plus.
> Χρειάζεται να πάρεις και οδηγίες ή το κομπουτεράκι αρκεί; πχ αν πάρω *αυτό* θα μου είναι οκ;;


το συγκεκριμένο είναι αναγκαίο για να υπολογίζεις τους προπόντους της κάθε τροφής με βάση πόση πρωτείνη, υδατάνθρακα, λιπος και ίνες έχει. Στις συναντήσεις τους δίνουνε και ένα χαρτονάκι με τρείς ομόκεντρους κύκλους που τα σημαδεύεις και βρίσκεις τους προπόντους, κάτι σαν τον προηγούμενο μπλε πράσινο πίνακα του φλέξιπόιντς  :Wink: 
αμα δεν εχει εστω κι αυτο που ειναι και λιγο δύστροπο, τοτε το κομπιουτεράκι ειναι απαραίτητο κομμάτι. αυτο και μερικα βιβλιαράκια οπως προποντοι για βασικες τροφές, κι αλλα τρία που περιγράφουνε ουσιαστικά το πρόγραμμα (μικρά είναι μωρέ) είναι το βασικό πακετάκι κι αν θες να τα πάρεις όλα μαζί θα σου βγεί γύρω στα 60 ευρώ. αν πάρεις το ολοκληρωμένο πακετάκι (γύρω στα 105 ευρώ) έχει μέσα κι άλλα οδηγό για τα ψώνια, τρώγοντας έξω κοκ αλλα αυτά αναφέρονται στην αγγλία οποτε για κάποιον στην ελλάδα είναι σχετικά άχρηστα. βέβαια έχει μέσα το νέο φανταστικό τρίμηνο τρακ και το πεδόμετρο, γι αυτό άλλωστε κι εγώ το πήρα! και φυσικα δώρο τρια τεύχη απο το μηνιαιο περιοδικό τους (τωρα θα μου ερθει το τριτο τευχος!). είναι φανταστικο, και θα στειλω αλλα 40 ευρώ για 12μηνη συνδρομή. το περιοδικό της αγγλίας ειναι φανταστικό, εχει μεσα φανταστικά άρθρα. γλυκα, συνταγές, ανάλογα με τον μήνα μια με έξι η εφτά συνταγές έξοδο, πχ ανοιξη πικ νικ, καλοκαιρι παραλία κοκ με έυκολες έυγεστες συνταγές κοκ. Ιστορίες επιτυχίας, συμβουλές απο τους ειδικούς κοκ. γενικά, αξίζει τα 3 ευρουλάκια του! και με το παραπάνω!

μονο το κομπιουτερακι δεν θα σε καλυψει. βεβαια αμα τα πουμε μεσω σκαιπ μπορω να σου στειλω σκαναρισμενο ολα σχεδον τα βιβλιαράκια του νέου προγράμματος να τα εκτυπώσεις;-) (μαρία γι αυτό αργούν τα δικά σου, τελείωσα πρώτα τα δικά μου χεχε) αλλα και πάλι, χωρίς πεδόμετρο για μένα δεν λεέι. Και το τρακ εμπνέει να κάθεσαι και να μετράς. όλα τα άλλα (βιβλία, ζυγαριά κοκ) ειναι φυσικά δευτερεύοντα αλλά αμα αποφασίσεις να μυηθείς σε αυτον τον τροπο διατροφής δια βίου ειναι σούπερ σύμμαχοι. η ζυγαρια πχ τις 700 βασικές τροφές απο εναν βασικό κατάλογο τροφών (φαντάσου σαν τον κατάλογο τροφών στο φλεξιποιντς) τις εχει αποθηκευμενες στην μνήμη συνεπώς ζυγίζοντας αυτό που θες να ζυγίσεις και πατώντας το όνομα ανάλογα με την ποσότητα σου βγάζει μόνο του τους προπόντους! ε κορυφή για κάποιον που το κάνει ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ το πρόγραμμα. αλλά είπαμε, δευτερόντα όλα αυτά...

ύγ παντελή είσαι κακό παιδί. εσύ που έχεις τον αμερικάνικο σύντροφο διατροφής δεν κάθεσαι να σκανάρεις και να τα ανεβάσεις εδώ. αν ήξερες τι εξυπηρέτηση θα μου έκανες! ακόμα ζορίζομαι με το άμαζον και μαζεύω χρήματα για να τον αγοράσω... Που ειναι η αλληλεγγύη παντελή; φτου σου...

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> Να ρωτήσω και κατι αλλο;; λέει πχ ιμάμ μπαϊλντί 6. Εννοεί χωρίς το λάδι;; γιατί αν είναι χωρίς πολλοί δεν είναι 6 πόντοι για μια μερίδα εστιατορίου κολοκυθάκια και μελιτζάνες;


όχι αυτές οι μερίδες που αναφέρει ειναι ο μέσος όρος των πόντων απο τρείς μαγειρεμένες μερίδες. έτσι τους βρίσκουνε τους πόντους στον 24ωρο σύντροφο διατροφής και μας το ειχανε πει και στις συναντήσεις και το λένε τώρα σαν απάντηση σε γράμματα πολλών αναγνωστών στο μηνιαίο περιοδικό τους στην Αγγλία.
δηλαδή παίρνουεν απο τρια διαφορετικά εστιατόρια, σπιτικό κοκ και με βάση τα συστατικά τους , το λάδι κυρίως κοκ υπολογίζουνε τον μέσο όρο.

έτσι, όλες αυτές οι μερίδες ειναι κανονικά μαγειρεμένες, με το λαδάκι όπως θα τις έκανε η μέση νοικοκυρά στο ελληνικό σπίτι. βέβαια, σωστά λέει η Μαρία ότι στραγγίζουμε λίγο το φαγητό μην τρέχει λάδι αλλά αμα μαγειρευετε με φυσιολογικες ποσότητες λαδιού δεν θα χρειαστεί να το κάνετε αυτό... 

και πολύ σωστά λέει η Μαρία ότι 2-3 π για το λίπος αναφέρονται στο ορατό, στο ωμό, που βάζουμε στο δεύτερο πιάτο στην σαλάτα κοκ. μπορεί αυτό να είναι μαγιονέζα, μπορεί να είναι οτι λίπος θέλεις! Ο λογος που βγαλανε αυτον τον εμπειρικό κανόνα είναι γιατί ξέρουνε ότι τις περισσότερες μερες θα φάμε έτοιμες μαγειρεμένες μερίδες, αγορασμένες τυρόπιτες σφολιατοειδή κοκ. μεσα αυτά έχουνε αρκετό μαγειρεμένο λιπος  :Smile: 
αν μαγειρευετε μονες/οι σας, το λάδι θα το ριχνετε σε νορμαλ ποσότητες (περίπου 1κγ με μια ΚΣ λάδι ανα μέριδα πάει παιδιά!) και δεν θα το μετράτε ξεχωριστά, αλλά μέσα στην μερίδα! 
πάει κι αυτό Μαρία!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Γλαύκη_
> Ρε παιδια θα με τρελανεται?Πως θα γινει ιμαμ που ειναι λαδερο φαγητο χωρις λαδι?Πως θα γινουν οι μελιτζανες αν δεν τις τηγανισεις πρωτα?


απάντησα και στο προηγούμενο πόστ μου σε αυτό  :Wink: 
αν και είμαι σίγουρος οτι αμα αρχίζεις να δουλεύεις με τον ονλάιν συνταγο δομητή τους που έχουνε στο σάιτ τους σίγουρα θα σου προτείνουνε πολλούς τρόπους να είναι εξίσου έυγεστο χωρίς ΤΌΟΟΣΟ λάδι (δηλαδή πάνω κάτω θα σε στρέψουνε να ρίχνεις τοπ μια ΚΣ λάδι ανα μερίδα  :Smile:  , είναι κανόνας εμπειρικός αυτός δικός μου που τον έβγαλα διαβάζοντας πολλά βιβλία συνταγών με βάση το νέο τους πρόγραμμα), συνεπώς με λιγότερους ενεργειακούς πόντους. μπορείς όωμς να συνεχίσεις να το φτιάχνεις όπως θέλεις, αλλά φυσικά θα αυξάνονται οι πόντοι των μερίδων σου. 
και φυσικά μόνο 2-3 π ορατό λίπος!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> καλά μια ερώτηση έκανα... και η φύση της ερώτησης δεν είναι το πώς φτιάχνουμε ένα λαδερό φαγητό που εννοείται ότι έχει λάδι αλλά αν υπολογίζεται εξτρα το λάδι ή συμπεριλαμβάνεται στους πόντους που υπολογίζεις για το ιμάμ.
> πιο συγκεκριμένα. Εγω ΠΟΤΕ δεν τηγανίζω τις μελιτζάνες και γενικώς δεν τηγανιζω τίποτα. Τα είτε το μπριάμ είτε το ιμάμ, είτε το ρατατούι...κτλ κτλ βάζω όλα τα λαχανικά μέσα στη γάστρα με νερό και 4 κουταλιές λάδι (όσοι είμαστε) και γίνονται. Να μετρήσω 6 για το ιμάμ + τους πόντους του λαδιού; 
> ή με τους 6 έχουν συνυπολογιστεί τα πάντα;


απαντήθηκε ήδη.
αν και το προτιμότερο όταν μαγειρεύουμε εμείς σπίτι είναι να πάρουμε τα υλικά απο την αρχή και να υπολογίσουμε μόνοι μας ποσους πόντους βγάζει.
αν εσύ θεωρείς οτι το κάνεις όπως θα το έκανε η ΄μέση' νοικοκυρά, τότε και το νούμερο στο σύντροφο διατροφής είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό. συνεπώς, δεν θα προσθέσεις παραπάνω πόντους για το λάδι!
αν μετρήσεις απο την αρχη τα υλικά, θα βρεις ποσο εχει ολη η συνταγή και θα το κανεις δια 4. εκει φυσικα θα μετρήσεις και το ποσο λαδι εχεις ρίξει, όπως κι όλα τα υλικά  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε θυμισέ μου το όνομά σου στο σκυπε και τι ώρες μπαίνεις; Αν σε κάνει αντ μια "μουλάραμαρία" αυτή είμαι εγώ! :smilegrin:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Τι κάνετε; Όλα καλά;
Σήμερα, ημέρα ζυγίσματος, η ζυγαριά έδειξε 92,7 κιλά. 
Έχασα δηλαδή μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα άλλο 1,1 κιλό και συνολικά 4,3 από τις 30 Ιουλίου που ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα.
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος!
Ήδη άρχισε να φαίνεται η διαφορά στο σώμα, νιώθω πιο ανάλαφρος και τα ρούχα που στένευαν αρχίζουν να μπαίνουν.
Πλησιάζω προς τον πρώτο στόχο, που σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα είναι το 5% του βάρους. Σ' εμένα αυτό μεταφράζεται σε 92 κιλά. Επόμενος στόχος (το 10%) είναι τα 87,3 κιλά και ο τελικός στόχος είναι τα 79 κιλά.
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να θέτεις επιμέρους στόχους, διότι η ικανοποίηση από την επίτευξή τους είναι πολύ σημαντική και σε τροφοδοτεί με ενέργεια και θέληση για να προχωρήσεις. Είναι κάτι που τονίζει ιδιαίτερα το πρόγραμμα. 
Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!

Και ένα ωραίο τραγούδι για να ξεκινήσει όμορφα η μέρα...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ0ttzjiMK8

*30.07.2011* 97,0
*06.08.2011* 94,8 (-2,2)
*13.08.2011* 93,7 (-1,1)
*20.08.2011* 93,8 (+0,1) 
*27.08.2011* 92,7 (-1,1)

----------


## athena_ed

καλημέρα!!! η ρυζογκοφρέτα πόσους πόντους κάνει; (θα έχω και ρέστα; χαχα) την έχω αντικαταστήσει με το ψωμί...

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by athena_
> καλημέρα!!! η ρυζογκοφρέτα πόσους πόντους κάνει; (θα έχω και ρέστα; χαχα) την έχω αντικαταστήσει με το ψωμί...



καλημέρα σου!
προσπάθησα να βρώ στον κατάλογο των φλέξιποιντς την ρυζογκοφρέτα αλλά δεν την βρήκα  :Frown: 
ούτε στον 24ωρο συντροφο διατροφής
όμως η συσκευασία απο έξω έχει σίγουρα διατροφικά στοιχεία, και η μία έχει γύρω στις 30 θερμίδες.
συνεπώς, αφού ένας φλεξιπόντος είναι γύρω στις 60 θερμίδες και η ρυζογκοφρέτα δεν έχει καθόλου λίπος για να την τιμωρήσεις, θα έλεγα δυο γκοφρέτες ένας πόντος...
για να είσαι πιο σίγουρη, δες θερμίδες και λίπος ανα τεμάχιο η ανά γρμ όπως το τρως εσυ και ψάξτο στον μπλε πρασινο πίνακα. είναι σχετικά εύκολο αυτό που θέλεις!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Καλημέρα!
> Τι κάνετε; Όλα καλά;
> Σήμερα, ημέρα ζυγίσματος, η ζυγαριά έδειξε 92,7 κιλά. 
> Έχασα δηλαδή μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα άλλο 1,1 κιλό και συνολικά 4,3 από τις 30 Ιουλίου που ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα.
> Όπως καταλαβαίνετε είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος!
> Ήδη άρχισε να φαίνεται η διαφορά στο σώμα, νιώθω πιο ανάλαφρος και τα ρούχα που στένευαν αρχίζουν να μπαίνουν.
> Πλησιάζω προς τον πρώτο στόχο, που σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα είναι το 5% του βάρους. Σ' εμένα αυτό μεταφράζεται σε 92 κιλά. Επόμενος στόχος (το 10%) είναι τα 87,3 κιλά και ο τελικός στόχος είναι τα 79 κιλά.
> Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να θέτεις επιμέρους στόχους, διότι η ικανοποίηση από την επίτευξή τους είναι πολύ σημαντική και σε τροφοδοτεί με ενέργεια και θέληση για να προχωρήσεις. Είναι κάτι που τονίζει ιδιαίτερα το πρόγραμμα. 
> ...


μπράβο παντελή για την επιτυχία σου!
Σαν καλό παιδί που είσαι επέστρεψες απο τις διακοπές που έκανες τις... παρατυπίες σου και το δωσες και κατάλαβε.

Το ίδιο κι εγώ. είμαι πλέον 103 κιλά (δηλαδή σε δύο βδομάδες ακολουθώντας πιστά το πρόγραμμα και τρώγοντας μέχρι και τους 30 επιτρεπτούς προπόντους που κέρδιζα απο άσκηση!) έχασα τρία ολόκληρα κιλά! αλλά τόσα και φτάνω στον επιθυμητό στόχο των 100. πω πω με φαντάζεσαι γυμνασμένο :Ρ και ψηλό, σφιχτό στο ανώτατο ιδεώδες βάρος; είχα φτάσει και πιο παλιά τα 90, και τότε ήμουνα σαν τουίνκ για τον σωματότυπο μου!
μάλλον στα 100 θα μείνω και θα κάνω συντήρηση. και θα αρχίσω να τρώω πιο άνετα πόντους απο την άσκηση κοκ (γιατί τις μέρες που γυμνάζομαι εξαντλούμαι ώρες ώρες, σου έχω πει οτι κερδίζω πολλούς πόντους απο την άσκηση!) και θα φροντίσω να μην τα ξαναπάρω ποτέ! αυτήν την φορά ήρθε και θα μείνει! Το έχω πάρει πολύ σοβαρά το θέμα!
ʼντε καλο κουράγιο μέχρι τον στόχο σου!

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα σας. Συγχαρητηρια και στους δυο για τις απωλειες σας. Εγω ημερα ζυγισματος την Τριτη 30/08, ευχομαι να παω καλα γιατι ημουν πολυ καλη μαθητρια. Βεβαια ειναι και εβδομαδα αδιαθεσιας, οποτε η απωλεια θα ειναι μικρη.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

athena η μία ρυζογκοφρέτα έχει 1 πόντο, είτε είναι με κανονικό είτε με καστανό ρύζι.

Μάριεεεε ξέχασες να μου απαντήσεις!

Βασιλική μην ξεχνάς και την πιθανότητα να σε δείξει και παραπάνω η ζυγαριά. Να μην απογοητευτείς γι'αυτό η αποζημείωση θα έρθει στο επόμενο ζύγισμα που θα έχεις τελειώσεις και με τις μηνιάτικες "επισκέψεις" σου! :yes:

----------


## vasiliki67

Ναι Μαρια, εχεις δικιο. Εννοειται οτι δεν θα απογοητευτω!

----------


## p_k

Βασιλική και Μάριε, συγχαρητήρια και σ' εσάς!
Αυτό που λέει Μαρία για το ζύγισμα όσον αφορά τις γυναίκες είναι σωστό, αν και δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να έχεις μικρή απώλεια την περίοδο εκείνη. Αν όμως συμβεί, στο επόμενο ζύγισμα η απώλεια θα είναι μεγαλύτερη!
Σκοπός είναι να ακολουθούμε το πρόγραμμα πιστά και τότε τα αποτελέσματα είναι θαυμάσια!

----------


## vasiliki67

Ετσι ακριβως Παντελη. Και οφειλω να ομολογησω, οτι ειναι ενα προγραμμα διατροφης-διαιτας που το ακολουθεις πολυ ευχαριστα.

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Ετσι ακριβως Παντελη. Και οφειλω να ομολογησω, οτι ειναι ενα προγραμμα διατροφης-διαιτας που το ακολουθεις πολυ ευχαριστα.


Είναι ό,τι πιο υγιεινό και ισορροπημένο υπάρχει.
Στην πραγματικότητα είναι τρόπος ζωής.

----------


## vasiliki67

Συμφωνω απολυτα!

----------


## euapap

εγω σήμερα (συνεχίζεται η μετακόμιση και ελπίζω σήμερα να τελειώσουμε) έφαγα 2 μπριζόλες στα κάρβουνα, μια χοιρινή μια μοσχαρίσια. μέτριες σε μέγεθος αλλά δε ζύγισα. 
πόσους πόντους έχουν;

----------


## euapap

*28.8.11*

*Πρωί*
1 μπάρα Linessa με ξηρούς καρπούς 3 πόντο 


*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 νεκταρίνι 0


*Μεσημέρι*
1 μπριζόλα μοσχαρίσια και μια χοιρινή ψημένες στα κάρβουνα χωρίς λάδι βάζω 10 
σαλάτα τομάτα, αγγούρι, κρεμμύδι πιπεριά κάπαρη.
βάζω 4 
3 κουταλίτσες σπιτικό παγωτό σοκολάτα
βάζω 2 

*απόγευμα*
1 μπάρα Linessa με ξηρούς καρπούς 3 πόντοι 

... συνεχίζεται

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by AMALIA_
> Το μυστικό όπλο του flexipoints είναι : Ζυμαρικά και πατάτες μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε.
> Σε κάθε γεύμα διαλέξτε ότι σας αρέσει!
> 
> Ζυμαρικά μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε = 4 πόντοι
> Ζυμαρικά ολικής αλέσεως μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε = 3 πόντοι
> Πατάτες μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε = 2 πόντοι


δηλαδή μπορείς κάθε βράδυ να τρως μακαρόνια νερόβραστα και οι πόντοι να είναι μόνο 4?? 
γμτ και εγω χθες που όλοι έτρωγαν πατατάκια δεν ήξερα και έβαλα μόνο 100 γρ βρασμένα μαυρα μακαρόνια γιατί φοβόμουν το πόσοι πόντοι θα'ναι... θα 'πρεπε να φάω 200γρ που είχα βράσει  :Frown:

----------


## euapap

*26.8.11*

*Πρωί*
2 φρυγανιές με μέλι 2 πόντοι  από δω και μπρος θα παίρνω ρυζογκοφρέτες και θα τρώω 3
1 ροδάκινο 0 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 μπάρα3 πόντοι
1 φρεντο με 1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη2 
ΕΡ: κάπου είχα δει ότι δικαιούμαστε 3 κουταλιές ζάχαρης την ημέρα. τις μετράμε σε πόντους ή είναι free?

*Μεσημέρι*
2 μπιφτέκια μικρά βάζω 6 
1 κομμάτι φέτα από σόγια 2 
χωριάτικη σαλάτα 2 

*Απόγευμα*
1 ροδάκινο 0

*Βράδυ* 
Καρπούζι 1,5
Τοστ με τυρί light, γαλοπούλα και πιπεριές 4

*Σύνολο 22,5/26*

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα τα μακαρόνια που αναφέρει τα τρως σκέτα, νερόβραστα!

----------


## athena_ed

[quote]_Originally posted by Μαρία._
athena η μία ρυζογκοφρέτα έχει 1 πόντο, είτε είναι με κανονικό είτε με καστανό ρύζι.

Μάριεεεε ξέχασες να μου απαντήσεις!

Βασιλική μην ξεχνάς και την πιθανότητα να σε δείξει και παραπάνω η ζυγαριά. Να μην απογοητευτείς γι'αυτό η αποζημείωση θα έρθει στο επόμενο ζύγισμα που θα έχεις τελειώσεις και με τις μηνιάτικες "επισκέψεις" σου! :yes:

ναι.... μέχρι τώρα 1 τη μετράω απλα ήθελα να ξέρω!!! σε ευχαριστώ!! Α!! και μια μέρα κατανάλωσα μόνο 12 πόντους απο τους 24.... απλά έτυχε.... πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω τους υπόλοιπους κάποια άλλη μέρα ή τα έκανα μαντάρα και φτου κι απτην αρχή;

----------


## athena_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> athena η μία ρυζογκοφρέτα έχει 1 πόντο, είτε είναι με κανονικό είτε με καστανό ρύζι.
> 
> Μάριεεεε ξέχασες να μου απαντήσεις!
> 
> Βασιλική μην ξεχνάς και την πιθανότητα να σε δείξει και παραπάνω η ζυγαριά. Να μην απογοητευτείς γι'αυτό η αποζημείωση θα έρθει στο επόμενο ζύγισμα που θα έχεις τελειώσεις και με τις μηνιάτικες "επισκέψεις" σου! :yes:



ευχαριστώ!!! μέχρι τώρα κι εγω 1 την μετρούσα, αλλα ήθελα επιβεβαίωση!!!

Μία μέρα κατανάλωσα μόνο 12 απο τους 24 πόντους.... τους υπόλοιπους μπορώ να τους χρησιμοποιήσω χαρισματικά κάποια άλλη μέρα; ή τα έκανα μαντάρα και την αγνοώ παντελώς τη μέρα;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Θα σε στενοχωρήσω Αθηνά, αλλά ναι! τα έκανες μαντάρα! Μπορείς να φυλάξεις στην άκρη 0,5 - 4 πόντους ημερησίως τους οποίους πρέπει να καταναλώσεις ή την επόμενη ή κάποια άλλη μέρα. Φροντίζουμε να τρώμε όλους τους πόντους που μας αναλογούν όχι όμως τους μισούς! Πρέπει το στομάχι να έχει κάτι να ασχολείτε! Ποτέ μην αφεθείς με 12 πόντους την ημέρα, το ελάχιστο που μπορείς να ξεμείνεις είναι 18! :wink1:

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Εύα τα μακαρόνια που αναφέρει τα τρως σκέτα, νερόβραστα!


ναι το'γραψα και εγω... καλή φάση πάντως

----------


## euapap

κανονίζουμε αυριο στις 15.30 μια skype συνάντηση;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα η ώρα είναι λίγο αφύσικη για μένα, είναι λίγο δύσκολη μιας και συνήθως ξαπλώνω να κοιμηθώ, γιατί τα βράδια δεν κοιμάμαι καλά. Και να μην κοιμηθώ εγώ, κοιμάτε ο σύζυγος! :bisou:

----------


## euapap

και εγω τη διάλλεξα επειδή οι άλλοι κοιμούνται  :Smile: 

Να ρωτήσω 2 πράγματα
1) Λέει Αρακάς 5ΚΣ ή 150γρ., 2 εννοεί μαγειρεμένο;; μάλλον ωμό και ανάλογα πώς τον μαγειρεύεις προσθέτεις πατάτες, λάδι κτλ κτλ;;
2) υπάρχει κάποιο βιβλίο από amazon ή από ebay που να είναι καλό να έχω που να έχει πληροφορίες χρησιμες που ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν στο ίντερνετ;;

----------


## xaraa

Καλησπέρα σας,

σήμερα ξεκίνησα κι εγω το πρόγραμμα. 

Τα μακαρόνια σκέτα με σάλτσα πως να τα μετρήσω; Γιατί στα τρόφιμα λέει με σάλτσα και τυρί=7 πόντοι. Εγω τα έφαγα σκέτα.

Ευχαριστω πολύ!

Καλη επιτυχία σε όλους!

----------


## p_k

xaraa, σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία!
Αν η σάλτσα ντομάτας είναι απλή ντομάτα τριμμένη, δηλαδή χωρίς λάδι, δεν μετράς πόντους γι' αυτήν.
Οπότε υπολογίζεις μόνο τα μακαρόνια, τα οποία σκέτα (νερόβραστα) είναι 4 πόντοι και μπορείς να φας μέχρι να χορτάσεις χωρίς να μετράς γραμμάρια.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα εννοεί νερόβραστο αρακά! Αν ψάχνεις να αγοράσεις βιβλίο με όλο το πρόγραμμα φλέξι, δεν υπάρχει κάτι δυστυχώς. Επιπλέον εγώ που βρήκα το φλέξι του 2003 δεν δίνει επιπλέον πληροφορίες το πακέτο, παρά προτείνει αυτό που σημείωσε ο Μάριος παραπάνω, για όποια συνταγή δεν υπάρχουν πόντοι κάθεσαι και υπολογίζεις τους πόντους για όλα τα υλικά και έπειτα βγάζεις τους πόντους για την μερίδα σου. Λίγο χρονοβόρο, αλλά η διαδικασία -αν έχεις χρόνο- θα σε βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπη. Βλέπεις η κάθε νοικοκυρά έχει το δικό της τρόπο στο μαγείρεμα!

Χαράα 4 πόντοι έχουν τα 170 γρ. μακαρόνια με σάλτσα.

----------


## p_k

4 πόντους έχουν τα απλά ζυμαρικά.
Τα ολικής αλέσεως έχουν 3 πόντους.

----------


## p_k

Μαρία, στο φλεξιπόιντς όσα νερόβραστα μακαρόνια και αν φας, 4 πόντους έχουν.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Το ξέρω... Εγώ δεν έχω μπει στο τριπάκι αυτό του να φάω τα ζυμαρικά νερόβραστα! Για μένα δεν έχουν ουσία καν αν δεν περιέχουν κι όλα τα υπόλοιπα! Είμαι καλοφαγού!!! :bigsmile: 
Πάντως αυτό που σημειώνω προέρχεται από θερμιδομετρητή μαγειρεμένων φαγητών με διατροφικές πληροφορίες (γραμμάρια μερίδας, θερμίδες, λίπη κλπ) κι έχω βάλει στην λίστα μου επιπλέον φαγητά που δεν υπήρχαν εδώ!

----------


## xaraa

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας! Ντομάτα τριμμένη είναι η σαλτσούλα p_k αλλά με λίγο λάδι. 

Μέσα σε έναν μήνα πόσα κιλά μπορείς να χάσεις με το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα; Είμαι 75 κιλά με ύψος 1.64.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ξανά!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Το ξέρω... Εγώ δεν έχω μπει στο τριπάκι αυτό του να φάω τα ζυμαρικά νερόβραστα! Για μένα δεν έχουν ουσία καν αν δεν περιέχουν κι όλα τα υπόλοιπα! Είμαι καλοφαγού!!! :bigsmile: 
> Πάντως αυτό που σημειώνω προέρχεται από θερμιδομετρητή μαγειρεμένων φαγητών με διατροφικές πληροφορίες (γραμμάρια μερίδας, θερμίδες, λίπη κλπ) κι έχω βάλει στην λίστα μου επιπλέον φαγητά που δεν υπήρχαν εδώ!


Α, οκ τότε.

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημεραααα.....Καλημεραααα! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Τελικα η ''δυσκολη'' εβδομαδα πηγε αρκετα καλα. Ημερα ζυγισματος και το αποτελεσμα αυτης -800γρ. 
Ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη και συνεχιζω με ακομη περισσοτερη διαθεση και δυναμη.
Να εχετε ολοι μια πολυ καλη μερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι Βασιλική!
Παρα τις "δυσκολίες", κατάφερες και είχες πάλι απώλεια.
Συνέχισε κανονικά!

----------


## vasiliki67

Ευχαριστω πολυ Παντελη. Και σε σενα ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.
Και συνεχιζουμε δυναμικα!!

----------


## xaraa

Καλημέρα,θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν σας είναι εύκολο πόσες μονάδες να βάλω για τα γαριδάκια αυτά; Γιατί είμαι νέα στο πρόγραμμα κι ακόμη δεν ξέρω.

http://www.proxilivre.fr/610-590-thi...peritifs--.jpg

Δεν ήταν με μπέικον αλλά με πάπρικα και έφαγα γύρω στα 30-40 γραμμάρια. Μισό σακουλάκι και λιγότερο.

Ευχαριστω πολύ!

----------


## vasiliki67

Χαρα βαλε τα συστατικα του σε αυτο το site http://www.calculator.net/weight-wat...alculator.html και δες ποσους ποντους θα σου βγαλει. Αλλα καλο ειναι να μην ξεκινας το προγραμμα με τετοια προιοντα, που δεν ειναι και τοσο υγιεινα. Γνωμη μου φυσικα ειναι αυτη. Θα σε συμβουλεψουν και τα πιο παλια μελη βεβαια. Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Χαρά τα 25 γρ. του προϊόντος έχουν 3 πόντους. Γενικά σε τέτοιο προϊόντα είναι ίδια τα συστατικά απλά διαφέρει το άρωμα για γεύση που προσθέτουν!

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Βλεπω στις αναρτησεις για τους ποντους, οτι τα λαδερα φασολοκια εχουν 7,5 ποντους. Εγω τωρα θα μαγειρεψω 1 κιλο φασολακια περιπου, τα οποια θα τα φαμε με τον αντρα μου σε δυο μερες. η μεριδα του καθενος δηλαδη θα ειναι απο 250γρ. περιπου, τουλαχιστον η δικη μου. Θα τα μαγειρεψω με 4κ.σ λαδι, αρα η καθε μεριδα θα εχει 1κ.σ. Οι 7,5 ποντοι πως προκυπτουν? Γιατι αν τα υπολογισω οπως θα τα κανω εγω, η μεριδα βγαινει 2 ποντοι. Γιατι ποντους εχει μονο το λαδι. Τα φασολακια εχουν 0, η ντοματα 0 και το κρεμμυδι επισης 0. Κανω καπου λαθος?

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Καλημερα σε ολους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Βλεπω στις αναρτησεις για τους ποντους, οτι τα λαδερα φασολοκια εχουν 7,5 ποντους. Εγω τωρα θα μαγειρεψω 1 κιλο φασολακια περιπου, τα οποια θα τα φαμε με τον αντρα μου σε δυο μερες. η μεριδα του καθενος δηλαδη θα ειναι απο 250γρ. περιπου, τουλαχιστον η δικη μου. Θα τα μαγειρεψω με 4κ.σ λαδι, αρα η καθε μεριδα θα εχει 1κ.σ. Οι 7,5 ποντοι πως προκυπτουν? Γιατι αν τα υπολογισω οπως θα τα κανω εγω, η μεριδα βγαινει 2 ποντοι. Γιατι ποντους εχει μονο το λαδι. Τα φασολακια εχουν 0, η ντοματα 0 και το κρεμμυδι επισης 0. Κανω καπου λαθος?


Καλημέρα απο μένα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους σας.

θέλω να απαντήσω σε όλους σας, αλλά αυτήν την στιγμή έχω δουλίτσες.

θα απαντήσω μόνο στην Βασιλική γιατί πρέπει να είναι το πιο μείζον. Βασιλική προφανώς το φαγητό με τα μαγειρεμένα λαδερά φασολάκια το φτιάχνεις με πολύ λίγο λάδι (βασικά 1 ΚΣ λάδι είναι το ιδανικό στο πρόγραμμα άλλα αλλο αυτό) σε σχέση με το λάδι που θα ρίξει η μέση νοικοκυρά. θα είναι λαδερά και τα δικά σου αλλα όχι σαν τα κλασσικά λαδερά φασολάκια που ξέρουμε και μας φτιάχνανε με μπόλικο λάδι οι γονείς μας...
συμβουλή μου είναι να βάλεις μόνο τους 2π αφου υπολογιζείς μονη σου τα υλικά (ναι τα λαχανικά δεν έχουνε πόντους) και να αφήσεις τον πίνακα όταν τρώς σε εστιατόρια (ξέρεις εκεί βάζουνε πολύ λαδάκι) η παραγγέλνεις κοκ  :Smile: 
ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα!

υγ μια ΚΣ λάδι βασιλική πρέπει να έχεις 3π κι όχι 2. ψάξτο λίγο! ίσως εκεί να είναι ένα λαθάκι. μια ΚΣ δεν είναι 2κγ είναι και κάτι παραπάνω. και μιας και είναι λίπος το στρογγύλεμα θα πάει προς τα πάνω δηλαδή στο 3. συνεπώς υπολογίζεις ανάλογα!

----------


## vasiliki67

Ευχαριστω πολυ Μαριε. Και φυσικα με βοηθησες, γιατι μου εκαναν εντυπωση τοσοι ποντοι. Να εισαι καλα!  :Smile:

----------


## vasiliki67

Οποτε με 45γρ. φετα τυρι (3π.), μια φετα ψωμακι (2π.) και περιπου μια κ.σ λαδακι στην σαλατα (2π.), θα εχω ενα ωραιοτατο γευμα με 9 ποντους!  :Frown:

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερουδια σας και καλο μηνα σε ολους μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Μαριε μετα το υ.γ που μου εγραψες, εψαξα λιγο τις αναρτησεις της Νεφελης και εντοπισα αυτο ''λάδι όλα τα είδη 1 πόντος
(μια κουταλιά της σούπας 2 πόντοι)''.
Γι αυτο κι εγω υπολογιζω τοσο.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλό μήνα κι από εμένα. Απαντάω γρήγορα-γρήγορα πριν φύγω:
Βασιλική δεν έχει λογική το 1 κγ να είναι 1 πόντος και τα 1 ΚΣ 2 πόντοι. Στο βιβλιαράκι μου άλλωστε αναφέρει μία μόνη επιλογή: *1 κγ λάδι όλων των ειδών 1 πόντος* (η ίδια πληροφορία ισχύει και για παλιότερα βιβλιαράκια). Οπότε για κάθε επιπλέον κουταλάκι προσθέτεις πόντο. 1 ΚΣ = 3 κγ = άρα 3 πόντοι για τη 1 ΚΣ λάδι.

----------


## vasiliki67

Ισως να εχεις δικιο Μαρια, απλα εγω διαβασα τις αναρτησεις της Νεφελης εδω: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...age=1#pid86637.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

συμφωνω με τον μαριο
και μαλιστα, το σπιτικο μαγειρεμα, ειναι ενας τροπος να φας οσο θελεις αν δεν χορτασεις, διοτι μπορεις ανα πασα στιγμη να εχεις λαχανικα μαγειρεμενα και ωμα ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΑΔΙ και να τα φας ετσι, η να προσθεσεις ωμο το λαδι που σου αναλογει.
ο καλυτερος τροπος και ο πιο υγιεινος, οπως ξερετε ειναι να προσθετουμε ωμο το λαδι στο πιατο μας. ετσι το εχουμε και μετρημενο ακριβως, αλλα εχει και πολυ μεγαλυτερη διατροφικη αξια.
επισης 1ΚΣ=3ΚΓ (επομενως 3π οπως πολυ σωστα ειπαν τα παιδια)

----------


## p_k

Προσοχή όμως, εξαρτάται και από το κουτάλι σούπας που χρησιμοποιούμε: πολλά κ.σ. έχουν χωρητικότητα ίση με 2 και όχι 3 κ. γλυκού.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Και μερικά ίσως να μετράνε παραπάνω από 3κγ. λάδι Παντελή. Έχει η μάνα μου κάτι παμπάλαια κουτάλια που βάζεις "μπαμπάτσικη" κουταλιά με λάδι! :smilegrin: Γι'αυτό πάντα όταν επρόκειτο να μετρήσω λάδι χρησιμοποιούσα κουταλάκια του γλυκού! Οπότε ή χρησιμοποιούμε τα κουτάλια μας όπως είναι ή αν θέλουμε να είμαστε αυστηρές -αυστηροί ας πάρουμε απ'το "τζάμπο" τα κουταλάκια-μεζούρες που έχει στα κουζινικά του! 
Προσωπικά το σκέφτηκα να αγοράσω αυτές τις μεζούρες αλλά βρήκα υπερβολική την σκέψη και δεν αγόρασα τίποτε. Ξέρω πάνω κάτω πως βαδίζω, ξέρω που βρίσκομαι, με τα πράγματα που έχω στο σπίτι μου. ʼλλωστε οι ww έχουν απλοποιήσει την δίαιτα έτσι ώστε να τρως με το "μάτι" όταν μάθεις τις σωστές ποσότητες!

----------


## euapap

επίσης υπαρχουν στο εμπόριο ογκομετρικά κουταλάκια πολύ οικονομικά που σου μετράνε ακριβώς πόσο είναι η κουταλιά της σουπας και πόσο του γλυκού. Μιλάω για κάτι τέτοιο:

----------


## euapap

εγω εδω και 3 μέρες είμαι στα πεθερικά μου και μόνο την πρώτη μέρα μέτραγα... τωρα δεν έχω ιδέα πόσους πόντους ήταν το μεσημεριανό γιατί έφαγα μισό κομμάτι τυρόπιτα, λίγη ομελέττα λίγη σαλάτα (με λάδι) 2 μπουκιές ψωμί... 
τί να υπολογίσω.. θεωρω ότι δεν εχω φάει πολύ.. για να δουμε την Τρίτη που είναι μέρα ζυγίσματος...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ναι Εύα! Σε αυτά αναφέρομαι κι εγώ!

----------


## p_k

Μαρία και euapap, κι εγώ μετράω πάντα με κουταλάκια του γλυκού, για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια. 
Θα ψάξω πάντως και γι' αυτά τα ογκομετρικά κουταλάκια!

----------


## euapap

εκτός από το blog της Μαρίας και αυτό http://www.holistic-therapy-diet-bea...rone-poli.html ξέρετε άλλα με συνταγές ww?

----------


## euapap

έχει στο ΙΚΕΑ κόκκινα πλαστικά

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα δες εδώ και γλύφε δάχτυλα: http://www.skinnytaste.com/
Μια συνταγή δοκίμασα από εδώ κι έγλυφα τα δάχτυλά μου! Οι συνταγές που δίνει υπολογίζονται και με το φλέξι και με τους προ-πόντους (ή points+).  :Wink:

----------


## euapap

αμάν ΜΑρία... έπαθα πλάκα!!
και αυτό βρήκα
http://www.laaloosh.com/

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα το έχω δει, αλλά προτιμώ τη λατρεμένη μου σελίδα με τις συνταγές της Τζίνας! :duh:

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλησπερα σας!!!!!!!!!
Μαρια ποια ειναι αυτη η σελιδα της Τζινας με τις συνταγες?

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Μαρία, στο φλεξιπόιντς όσα νερόβραστα μακαρόνια και αν φας, 4 πόντους έχουν.


καλησπέρα απο μένα!
πηγαίνοντας βόλτα τον σκύλο ενός φίλου και προσέχοντας τις πλάτες μου κάθε φορά να μην μου ορμήξει, κέρδισα έξι πόντους παντελάκο! 6 ΠΕΛΩΡΙΟΥΣ ΛΑΧΤΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΣ για σοκολάτα ΠροΠόντους! χαχαχαχα!

χαίρομαι που ανάβουνε οι συζητήσεις και σόρι που χάθηκα. απο άυριο τα κεφάλια μέσα θα ειμαι συνεχώς σπίτι για διάβασμα και θα μπαίνω πιο συχνά στο πισί :Ρ
που λέτε... 
ναι παντελή αυτό ισχύει στο φλεξιπόιντς αλλά μην το παρακάνετε οκ; δεν θα τρώτε δηλάδή δύο χύτρες την ημέρα, σωστά; μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείτε χωρίς να αισθανθείτε στάφτ, όπως λέει κλασσικά το βιβλιαράκι. Να σημειώσω οτι στο πρόγραμμα προποιντς αυτό δεν ισχύει...

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by xaraa_
> Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας! Ντομάτα τριμμένη είναι η σαλτσούλα p_k αλλά με λίγο λάδι. 
> 
> Μέσα σε έναν μήνα πόσα κιλά μπορείς να χάσεις με το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα; Είμαι 75 κιλά με ύψος 1.64.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ ξανά!


αμα τα ακολουθείς κατά γράμμα όλα και τα τρώς ΌΛΑ τα επιτρεπτά (τα επιτρεπτά έτσι, ούτε έναν πόντο παραπάνω!) μπορεις να περιμένεις να χάσεις μέχρι μισό με ένα κιλο την βδομάδα. Τα τελικά κιλά (το τελικό στόν που λένε και οι άγγλοι) είναι λίγο δύσκολα και θέλουνε πολύ προσοχή. Και μετά θέλει προσοχή και η συντήρηση.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Προσοχή όμως, εξαρτάται και από το κουτάλι σούπας που χρησιμοποιούμε: πολλά κ.σ. έχουν χωρητικότητα ίση με 2 και όχι 3 κ. γλυκού.


ναι είναι λίγο ζόρικη η ΚΣ. εγώ πάντως παντελή την βάζω γενικά 4 προπόντους. Έχω πάρει και την συλλογή με τα κουτάλια spoons weight watchers απο το σάιτ και έτσι μετράω και την ΚΣ έτσι όπως την φαντασιώνεται το πρόγραμμα τους. οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι ειναι πιο πολύ απο την κλασσική ΚΣ με το μεγάλο κουτάλι που τρώμε εδώ και ένα μέτριο αντικολλητικό τηγάνι το καλύπτιε όλο. άν και αποφάσισα να στείλω γράμμα και να τους ρωτήσω για το πόσους πόντους έχει μια ΚΣ λάδι με βάση το κουτάλι τους , διότι δεν το λέει πουθενά μέσα, υποθέτω 4. γιατί μεσα στο βιβλιαράκι λεει μια κγ ένας προπόντος, δύο κγ ΤΡΕΙΣ προπόντοι. (προφανώς το εφέκτ είναι πιο μεγάλο με δυο κγ). και αφου ειναι μεγάλη η κουταλιά τους είναι γύρω στα 3,5 κγ έτσι με το στρογγύλεμα πάει στους 4 προπόντους. 
συμβουλη μου ειναι ο καθένας να δεί με το μάτι του, να βάλει πρώτα λάδι στην κγ και να το ρίξει σιγά σιγά στην ΚΣ και να δείτε πόσο χωράει. όταν το είχα κάνει εγώ χωρούσε περίπου 2,5 κγ και κάτι παραπάνω, γι αυτο και αποφάσισα να την βάζω τρείς φλεξιπόντους όταν έκανα το παλιό. \
καμιά φορά παντελή αμά βάζω με την δικιά μου ΚΣ και δεν είναι γεμάτη την βάζω μόνο τρείς προπόντους. γενικά, την βάζω 4 προπόντους. αυτά κι ελπίζω να μην μπέρδεψα.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> επίσης υπαρχουν στο εμπόριο ογκομετρικά κουταλάκια πολύ οικονομικά που σου μετράνε ακριβώς πόσο είναι η κουταλιά της σουπας και πόσο του γλυκού. Μιλάω για κάτι τέτοιο:



http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/shop/elc/index.aspx


αυτά πήρα εγώ. είναι τα επίσημα απο το σάιτ τους και έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. αν και με το νέο σύστημα είναι πιο τρίκ οι προπόντοι των λιπών. πιο πολύ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Καλησπερα σας!!!!!!!!!
> Μαρια ποια ειναι αυτη η σελιδα της Τζινας με τις συνταγες?


skinnytaste.com
Η σελίδα που έδωσα παραπάνω στην Εύα.


Μετράτε με τα κουτάλια που έχετε στο σπίτι σας και θα είστε οκ!  :Wink:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Εύα δες εδώ και γλύφε δάχτυλα: http://www.skinnytaste.com/
> Μια συνταγή δοκίμασα από εδώ κι έγλυφα τα δάχτυλά μου! Οι συνταγές που δίνει υπολογίζονται και με το φλέξι και με τους προ-πόντους (ή points+).


ναι μαρία φανταστικές!
εγώ κάνω τα νέα βιβλία τους τώρα. παρήγγειλα κι άλλα δύο με βάση το ProPoints Plan και μου ήρθανε, το Cooking for Two και το Oriental Express. Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν Μαρία ασχολούμαι με αυτά, πλήν του Seriously Satisfying . έχω και το μηνιαίο περιοδικό τους και απο εκεί μέσα έμαθα την φριτάτα. 
θα σου αναλύσω κάποια άλλη στιγμή τι είναι αυτό τώρα, αλλά είναι φανταστικό! και πολύ εύγεστο! 
αλλά θα τα κοιτάω κι αυτά τακτικά! ορκίζομαι!

----------


## euapap

δεν το πιστεύω κάνω δίαιτα 16 μέρες (από το 15αύγουστο) και είμαι -6.5 κιλά!! απίστευτο;;;;;

----------


## euapap

*2.9.11*

από δω και στο εξής ένας πόντος λιγότερος γιατί κατεβήκαμε 10άδα κιλών... οποτε με άριστα το 25 έχουμε και λέμε...

*Πρωί*
3 ΚΣ corn flakes με μισό φλυτζάνι γάλα πλήρες 4 πόντοι 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 μπάρα 3 πόντοι
1 φρεντο με 1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη 2 
1 μικρό γιαουρτάκι Milanessa 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
Μακαρόνια αλάδωτα (δεν ήταν μέχρι κορεσμού οποτε δε βάζω 4 ) βάζω 3 
2 ΚΣ σάλτσα τομάτα με πολύ λίγο λάδι 2 
χωριάτικη σαλάτα 2 

*Απόγευμα*
καφές 2

*Βράδυ* 

Τοστ με τυρί light, γαλοπούλα και πιπεριές 5
συνύθως το βάζω 4 αυτό το τοστ αλλα επειδή έφαγα και μια δαγκωνιά από της μικρής, θα βάλω 5 
Coca cola light 1

*Σύνολο 24/25*

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

euapap, συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια των κιλών και για την αλλαγή δεκάδας!!! Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο! Συνέχισε έτσι αποφασιστικά και δυναμικά!
Σήμερα, ημέρα ζυγίσματος, δεν πήγα και πολύ καλά...
Την εβδομάδα που μας πέρασε έβαλα 300 γραμμάρια και έτσι πήγα από τα 92,7 στα 93. 
Συνολική απώλεια από 30 Ιουλίου 4 κιλά.
Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ξέφυγα στους πόντους, όμως έχω εντοπίσει κάποια λάθη και θα τα διορθώσω αυτήν την εβδομάδα.
Έφαγα αρκετά γλυκά, πάντα μετρημένα όμως. Όταν λέμε γλυκά μην πάει ο νους σας σε κάτι τρομερό, για ρυζόγαλο μιλάμε και για μικρά σοκολατάκια που έτρωγα 2-3 την ηέρα, πάντα υπολογίζοντάς τα. Απλοί υδατάνθρακες δηλαδή, που πρέπει να μειωθούν και θα μειωθούν.
Δεύτερο λάθος το ότι κάποιες μέρες δεν έπινα πολύ νερό, αν και μου αρέσει. Και αυτό θα διορθωθεί.
Από περπάτημα και γενικά φυσική δραστηριότητα πήγα καλά, δεν μπορώ να πω.
Τα 30 γραμμάρια μπορεέι να οφείλονται και σε κατακράτηση, αν και πρόσεξα πολύ την κατανάλωση αλατιού.
Τέλος πάντων, δεν μένουμε εδώ!
Προχωράμε κανονικά, κάνουμε τις απαραίτητες διορθώσεις και είμαστε αισιόδοξοι!

*30.07.2011* 97,0
*06.08.2011* 94,8 (-2,2)
*13.08.2011* 93,7 (-1,1)
*20.08.2011* 93,8 (+0,1)
*27.08.2011* 92,7 (-1,1) 
*03.09.2011* 93,0 (+0,3)

----------


## euapap

*3.9.11*

*Πρωί*
2 φρυγανιές με μέλι 3 πόντοι 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 φρεντο με 1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη 2 
2 φρούτα 0 

*Μεσημέρι*
ομελέττα με
1,5 αυγό 3 
μισό ποτήρι γάλα πλήρες 1 
1 φέτα τυρί leendamer 1 
1 φέτα τυρί γαλοπούλα βραστή 1 
μανιτάρια, πιπεριές, κολοκυθάκια, ντομάτα  0 
3 κγ λάδι που φάγαμε 3 άτομα, δηλαδή 1 κγ λάδι  1 


*Απόγευμα*
1 γιαούρτι Vitaline 2
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 2

μένει το βράδυ. καλά έχω πάει σήμερα, μπορώ να φάω πίτσα για βράδυ

----------


## euapap

σχετικά με τα κουταλάκια που λέγατε παραπάνω.
1 κγ είναι 5 ml
1 κΣ είναι 15 ml (3 φορές το κγ)
αν δεν έχετε κάποιο ογκομετρικό κουταλάκι μπορείτε και με σύριγγα μέχρι να μάθει το μάτι πόσο είναι τί

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> *3.9.11*
> 
> *Πρωί*
> 2 φρυγανιές με μέλι 3 πόντοι 
> 
> *Ενδιάμεσα*
> 1 φρεντο με 1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη 2 
> 2 φρούτα 0 
> ...


μπορώ να φάω 2 κομμάτια σωστά;; (σπιτική είναι η πίτσα)

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

euapap καλημέρα  :Smile: 

να προσέχεις τους πόντους των φρούτων

τα φρούτα ειναι 0 , μονο εφοσον ειναι μέχρι ένα φλυτζάνι.

τα 2 φρούτα λοιπόν, τα μετράς

----------


## euapap

έτσι το έκανα αλλα με βεβαιώσαν ότι καλύτερα να μην μετράω τα φρούτα, είναι το νέο trend και είπα να το ακολουθήσω

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> euapap καλημέρα 
> 
> να προσέχεις τους πόντους των φρούτων
> 
> τα φρούτα ειναι 0 , μονο εφοσον ειναι μέχρι ένα φλυτζάνι.
> 
> τα 2 φρούτα λοιπόν, τα μετράς


Αυτό που λές ειναι λάθος και προφανώς το έχεις πάρει απο το μπλόγκ της Μαρίας και της το χω πει να το διορθώσει. Ο λόγος για τον οποίον στο φλεξιπόιντς μερικά φρούτα έχουνε πόντο η πόντους *με βάση την μερίδα *  είναι γιατί αυτά τα φρούτα περιέχουνε σημαντικές ποσότητες γλυκόζης. Σε συνδυασμό με την φρουκτόζη και όπως ακριβώς έχω περιγράψει σε προηγούμενο πόστο μου αν το διαβάσες, αποδίδουνς λίπος στο σώμα. Στο φλεξιποιντς ο κάθες πόντος η οι ποντοι που υπολογίζονται σε μια συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα φαγητού ειναι οι θερμίδες, συν απο το παραπάνω λίπος και πλήν αν έχεις αρεκτές ίνες. έτσιμ αν φας ΜΙΑ μπανάνα θα σημιεώσεις οτι έφαγες μια μερίδα φρούτο και συν έναν πόντο για την μια μπανάνα. αν φας και δεύτερη, θα βάλεις και δεύτερο πόντο. τον ποντο τον βαζεις οχι για τις θερμίδες του (στην αρχή το πρόγραμμ αφαιρεί κάποιες θερμίδες για τα 5 φρούτα και λαχανικά την ημέρα, για να σε αναγκάσουνε να τρώς κάθε μέρα κι έτσι ειναι και το σωστό). αμα φας φράουλα, δεν θα βάλεις πόντο. 
κανονικά, το σωστό ειναι μέχρι τρία φρουτα την ημέρα. τα φρούτα τα πιο πολλά τεσπα δεν έχουνε εφέκτ στο σώμα και η ενέργεια που σπαταλάει ο ρογανισμός για να τα πέψει ισοσταθμίζουνε την ενέργεια που δίνουνε. μηδεν πόντοι δεν σημαίνουνε μηδέν θερμίδες, πρέπει να αντιληφθέείς την έννοια του πόντου στο φλεξιποινς για να αντιληφθείς τι σου λέω...
έτσι αν κάνεις καμιά στραβή και φας παραπάνω φρούτα δεν θα κάνεις κάτι εκείνη την ημέρα. το μόνο που θα κάνεις ειναι να βάλεις παρπαάνω πόντους με βάση πόσες παρπάνω μερίδες έφαγες σε αυτά που αναλογούνται πόντοι πχ κεράσια μπανάνα. ο ποντος δεν εχει σχεση με την ποσότητα κοκ
το παραπάνω φρουτο δεν θα αποδωσει λιπος στο σωμα λόγω των θερμίδων. του. τα ξαναείπα. στην αρχή δεν πειράζει να τρώμε και κάνα παραπάνω αλλα προς τα τελικα κιλά πρέπει να τα περιορίσουμε στις δύο μερίδες την ημέρα... γιατί εχουεν σάκχαρα και έτσι επιβραδύνουνε τον μεταβολισμό και κεντρίζουνε τον γλυκαιμικό δείκτη. 
στο νεο προγραμμα πλην του αβοκαντο που ειναι γεμάτο με φυτικά λιπαρα κανενα άλλο φρούτο δεν έχει προπόντους. ουτε κεράσια, ούτε μπανάνα. προφανώς η επεξεργεασία στο σώμα ακόμα και αυτών που με βάση το φλεξιποντς(που ακολουθεί τους κανόνες του θερμιδομετηρήτ) είχανε πόντους δεν αποδίδουνε και πάλι τπτ στο σώμα. 
αυτά για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε με τα φρούτα. τρώμε κάτι παραπάνω; φροντίζουμε την επόμενη μέρα να μην φάμε  :Smile:  . αν φάμε φρούτο που του αναλογούνε ποντοι με βάση την ελάχιστη μερίδα τοτε βάζουμε παραπάνω πόντο γιατί θα αποδώσει λίγο λίπος μέσα στο σώμα αλλά εως εκεί. αν φας παραπάνω καρπούζι η φράουλα, δεν θα βάλεις τπτ. θα το διορθώσεις την επόμενη μέρα. αυτό και επίζω να μην κούρασα :Ρ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε έχω σημειώσει στο μπλογκ αυτό που έχω στο βιβλιαράκι. Πάνω από 100 γρ. φρούτου (που είναι η προτεινόμενη μερίδα για 0 πόντους βάση του φλέξι) τι κάνουμε; Για παράδειγμα εγώ τρώω ένα μεγάλο μήλο 250 γρ. περίπου, αυτό δεν υπολογίζεται καθόλου; Παραμένει 0 πόντος;  :Smile: 
Σου έχω στείλει και πμ για να έχω πλήρες το φλέξι, γιατί σίγουρα κάπου να κάνω κι εγώ λάθος (ίσως το βιβλιαράκι που έχω είναι κάποια παλιότερη έκδοση από αυτή που έχεις εσύ). Οι πληροφορίες που έχω κι έχω φτιάξει όλο το φλέξι στο μπλογκ προέρχονται κι από εδώ κι από ξένα φόρουμς που έχουν βάλει πλήρες το πρόγραμμα των πόντων. :saint2:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μάριε έχω σημειώσει στο μπλογκ αυτό που έχω στο βιβλιαράκι. Πάνω από 100 γρ. φρούτου (που είναι η προτεινόμενη μερίδα για 0 πόντους βάση του φλέξι) τι κάνουμε; Για παράδειγμα εγώ τρώω ένα μεγάλο μήλο 250 γρ. περίπου, αυτό δεν υπολογίζεται καθόλου; Παραμένει 0 πόντος; 
> Σου έχω στείλει και πμ για να έχω πλήρες το φλέξι, γιατί σίγουρα κάπου να κάνω κι εγώ λάθος (ίσως το βιβλιαράκι που έχω είναι κάποια παλιότερη έκδοση από αυτή που έχεις εσύ). Οι πληροφορίες που έχω κι έχω φτιάξει όλο το φλέξι στο μπλογκ προέρχονται κι από εδώ κι από ξένα φόρουμς που έχουν βάλει πλήρες το πρόγραμμα των πόντων. :saint2:


όταν τελειώσω σε καμία δύο μέρες το σκανάρισμα απο τον κατάλογο τροφών του φλέξιπόιντς θα δείς οτι δεν λέει τπτ τέτοιο μέσα. αμά φάς μεγάλο μήλο, θα γράψεις ότι έφαγες δύο μερίδες φρουτο, κι εώς εκεί... αν εχεις ήδη φάει κι άλλα φρούτα πιο πριν κι έχεις συμπληρώσει τα επιτρεπτά όρια, και ειδικά αν είσαι σε πολλά κιλά, δεν θα πειράξει. η παραπάνω φρουκτόζη δεν θα αποδώσει λιίπος στο σώμα Μαρία. Κάτσε και σκέψου το. ο λόγος για τον οποιο μερικά φρούτα έχουνε πόντους όπως προείπα δεν έχει σχέση με την ποσότητα αλλά με την γλυκόζη τους. και ναι, απαγορεύεται, αν κάνεις μια φουλ διατροφή με άσπρους υδατάνθρακες, να τρως πάνω απο τρείς μερίδες φρούτα την ημέρα. αλλιώς ναι, θα πάς πίσω στο αδυνάτισμα. τελος παντως, αυτά μου έλγε η αρχηγός κι αυτό βγαίνει αν καθίσεις και σκεφτείς πως υπολογίζεται ο φλεξιπόντος. 
θες εσυ να προσδίδεις πόντο με βάση την ποσότητα; κάντο. αλλά είναι λάθος με βάση τους νόμους του φλέξιποιντς. ήδη αφαιρούνε 300 θερμίδες την ημέρα απο τον σκελετό και σου λένε 5 μερίδες φρούτα και λαχανικά την ημέρα φρί. ο παραπάνω πόντς πχ στην μπανάνα η στο κεράσι μπαίνει γιατί αποδίδουνε λίπος, τις θερμίδες τις έχεις ήδη μετρήσει απο πρίν. τωρα είπαμε, αν φας παραπανω κεράσια, ναι θα βάλεις πόντος για θα αποδώσουνε παραπάνω λιπος στο σώμα (θα το πας με βάση το λίπος που αποδίδει η βασική μερίδα). αν φας φράουλα, δεν θα πρσοθέσεις. και απλά δεν αθ το ξανακάνεις. τα φρούτα ειναι υγιεινά και οπως προείπα κανεις δεν πάχυνε τρωγοντας παραπάνω φρούτα. εντάξει το εξαντλήσαμε, κάνε αυτό που θεωρείς εσύ σωστό  :Smile:

----------


## euapap

*4.9.11*

*Πρωί*
1 μικρό κομματάκι τυρόψωμο 2 πόντοι 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 φρεντο με 1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη 2 
2 φρούτα 0 

*Μεσημέρι*
κοτόπουλο με πατάτες στο φούρνο τωρα δηλαδή πρέπει να βάλω 17?? πολύ λίγο λαδάκι είχε  :Frown:   :Frown:  
σαλάτα χωριάτικη με πολύ λίγο φέτα 1 
1 φέτα ψωμί  1 


*Απόγευμα*
1 γιαούρτι Vitaline 2
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 2

*Βράδυ*
1 + 1/2 τόστ 6
2 κομμάτια σοκολάτα 2

----------


## euapap

(μετά την 137 σελίδα, πατάω την 138 και με πάει στην 1 γιατί;; )

----------


## aggeloydaki

τρώει κάτι κολήματα,όταν δεν σου ανοίγει η τελευταία σελίδα μπορείς να κάνεις ένα post reply από το quick post με έστω και ένα χαραχτήρα γραμμένο και αμέσως ανοίγει κανονικά η σελίδα και μετά μπορείς να κάνεις το ποστ αυτό edit και να επιλέξεις το delete για να το σβήσεις

εντιτ ελπίζω να μην σε μπέρδεψα  :Big Grin:

----------


## euapap

ευχαριστώ
αυτό έκανα χωρίς να το ξέρω, γράφοντας ότι μου κολλάει, ... ξεκόλλησε!

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γεια σας

Σας διαβαζω εδω και μερες, κανω και εγω την διαιτα των weight watchers. Aκολουθω το καινουριο προγραμμα τους το propoints. Εχω κανει εγγραφη στο επισημο αγγλικο site οποτε οποια απορεια εχετε ευχαριστως να σας βοηθησω.

Ξεκινησα στις 25 Αυγουστου και εχω χασει μεχρι τωρα (11 μερες) 4,2 κιλα!!

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους! :Smile:

----------


## euapap

α ωραία! καλή συνέχεια!! για πες μας που μας παρακολουθείς, καλά τα κάνουμε;

----------


## ^princess_85^

ευχαριστω!

να σας πω για το λαδι, 5 ml δηλαδη ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου εχει 1 ποντο ενω 15 ml δλδ 1 κουταλια της σουπας εχει 4 ποντους, επισης ολα τα φρουτα εχουν 0 ποντους.

Επισης περα απο τους ημερησιους ποντους, εχει και αλλους 49 την εβδομαδα να τους κανετε οτι θελετε!!!!

----------


## euapap

*5.9.11*

*Πρωί*
1 toast με κανονικό τυρί 5 πόντοι 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 φρεντο με 1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
μακαρόνια αλάδωτα 4 
2 ΚΣ σάλτσα με φρεσκια τομάτα, δάφνη, αλάτι, πιπέρι κ πολύ λίγο λαδακι 2 
1 κγ τυρί τριμμένο  1 


*Απόγευμα*
1 γιαούρτι 0% 1
1 κγ σταφίδες 1
1 κγ μέλι 1
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 3
1 φραπεδάκι με 1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη και αρκετούτσικο γάλα 3 

(μα καλά πότε έφτασα τους 23?? )
τωρα βραδυνό με μόνο 2 πόντους... αν και κολύμπησα πολύ σήμερα θα μπορούσα να φάω άλλους 2...
για πείτε καμια ιδέα με 4 πόντους; έχω πίτες από τορτίγια... να κάνω κάτι σαν πίτσα με τυρί light πιπεριές τομάτα και μανιτάρια;

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> *5.9.11*
> 
> *Πρωί*
> 1 toast με κανονικό τυρί 5 πόντοι 
> 
> *Ενδιάμεσα*
> 1 φρεντο με 1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη 2 
> 
> ...


κανεις το προηγουμενο συστημα η το καινουριο?

----------


## euapap

το καινούργιο

----------


## euapap

ένα τοστάκι και ένα φρούτο για βράδυ τελικά

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> το καινούργιο


οχι το παλιό κάνεις  :Wink:  ,το Flexi Points

Η Princess κάνει το ολοκαίνουριο, το ProPoints Plan ( η αλλιώς Point Plus), μην μπερδεύεσαι!

----------


## euapap

ναι αλλα αφού δε μετράω τα φρούτα; το καινούργιο δεν κάνω;
άλλο:
αν τρως παραπάνω πχ 2 πόντους τί γινεται; χάνεις αλλα πιο αργά;

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> ναι αλλα αφού δε μετράω τα φρούτα; το καινούργιο δεν κάνω;
> άλλο:
> αν τρως παραπάνω πχ 2 πόντους τί γινεται; χάνεις αλλα πιο αργά;


δεν κατάλαβες καλά.
απο την στιγμή που κάνεις το παλιό τα φρούτα που με βάση την μερίδα έχουνε φλεξιπόντους θα τον μετράς τον πόντο. Πρέπει να κατανοήσεις τι ακριβώς σημαίνει ο φλεξιπόντος για να καταλάβεις γιατί μερικα φρούτα τιμωρούονται με μισό η ένα φλεξιπόντο. ένας φλεξιποντος οπως ειπα ειναι θερμίδες που έχει η κάθε ποσότητα, τιμωρία για το παραπάνω λιπος στο σώμα και επικρότηση για τις παραπάνω ίνες. έτσι υπολογίζεται ο φλεξιπόντος. καθε μερα απο το πρόγραμμα ουτως η άλλως 300 θερμίδες τις αφαιρούνε για 5 μερίδες φρούτα και λαχανικά. συνεπώς γι αυτό σου λένε τα φρούτα μηδέν πόντοι απο τις θερμίδες, τις έχεις ήδη αφαιρέσει. βέβαια για τα φρούτα που αποδίδουνε λίπος όπως έχω πεί θα τιμωρείς με πόντους την βασική μερίδα. πχ την μπανάνα σύν ένα πόντο, τα κεράσια αν θυμάμαι καλά συν 0,5 πόντο. Αυτά τα φρούτα ειναι συγκεκριμένα και θα τα βρείς στην λίστα που θα αναρτήσω πολύ σύντομα! μην επιχειρήσεις να τρως ολα τα φρούτα με μηδέν πόντους κάνοντας το φλεξιπόιντς. δεν θα λειτουργήσει καλά.
η συνιστώμενη ποσότητα είναι τρείς μερίδες την ημέρα (με η χωρίς πόντο τιμωρία, πως να στο πω). Αν καμιά φορά φας παραπάνω δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος, αλλά πρόσεξε ειδικά στα τελευταία κιλά να τα περιορίσεις στα 2 -3 μερίδα την ημέρα. φυσικά αν φας πολύ παραπάνω φρούτο που η βασική του μερίδα έχει πόντο υπολόγισε ποσες παραπανω μερίδες έφαγες και τιμώρησε την ημέρα σου για το παραπάνω λίπος, αλλά εώς εκεί.
αν φας πχ παραπανω καρπούζι η πεπόνι η και νεκταρίνια που τα τιμώρησες, δεν πρέπει να βάλεις πόντο. δεν αποδίδουνε λίπος στο σώμα για να τα τιμωρήσεις. και προσοχή με την κατανάλωση τους. μηδέν πόντοι δεν σημαίνει μηδέν θερμίδες!

----------


## euapap

οκ συνεχίζω με το flexipoints γιατί μόνο για αυτό έχω στοιχεία (ή τουλάχιστον μπορώ και βρίσκω βάσει των εμπειριών - γνωσεών σας ) οκ για τα φρούτα... το έχω εμπεδώσει, δεν κάνω ακραία πράγματα, αν πεινάσω θα φάω μια βανίλια, ένα νεκταρίνι και ας ξεφύγω
αυριο μέρα ζυγίσματος  :Smile:

----------


## euapap

+1 κιλό σήμερα  :Frown:  
γιατί ;;; τί κάνω λάθος;

----------


## euapap

από την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι αν συνεχίσω να τρώω έτσι, μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα θα έχω δει ειδοποιό διαφορά. οποτε το μόνο που μπορω να κάνω είναι να συνεχίσω... και ας μου τη σπάει η ζυγαριά

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα καλημέρα! Θα σου πρότεινα να προσέχεις λίγο την "παγίδα" με τα απεριόριστα ζυμαρικά και πατάτες. Όπως έχω διαβάσει από παλιότερα ποστ όταν επιλέγεις απ'τα απεριόριστα δεν βάζεις τίποτε από πάνω. Τα τρως εντελώς σκέτα. Όταν ρίχνεις από επάνω σάλτσα για παράδειγμα, ξεφεύγει απ'το απεριόριστο κι έτσι είναι σαν να τρως μια τεράστια μερίδα μακαρόνια με σάλτσα. Προσωπικά αποφεύγω την επιλογή με τα "απεριόριστα" για το λόγο ότι μπορούν να σου προσθέσουν γραμμάρια στην απώλεια. 

Γενικώς τώρα... ενώ τα νέα επιτέλους είναι αισιόδοξα στο σπίτι μου κι όλα ξαναπήραν τον δρόμο τους, σήμερα διαπίστωσα ότι η ζυγαριά μου χάλασε! Πήγα στα ΑΒ να δω τι έχει από ζυγαριές και μου'φυγε το καφάσι όταν είδα ότι είχε μόνο μια επώνυμη στα 40 ευρώ. Επιλογή για κάτι φθηνότερο δεν είχε...  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

Μάριε δεν σε ξέχασα να το ξέρεις... Θα τα πούμε στο σκυπε από βδομάδα σίγουρα. Τώρα που πληρώθηκε ο άντρας μου έχω τρεξίματα να πληρώσω λογαριασμούς και υποχρεώσεις που είχαν μείνει πίσω και φυσικά να ανασκουμπωθώ κι οργανωθώ κι εγώ γιατί με όλη αυτή την μιζέρια που περάσαμε το φλέξι για μένα πήγε στράφι. Ότι έχασα το ξαναπήρα και με το παραπάνω. Δεν είχα διάθεση για τίποτε. Ειλικρινά!

Αυτά τα νεώτερά μου!

----------


## aggeloydaki

Μαρία εγώ αγόρασα από ένα κατάστημα με ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό μία ζυγαριά 20 ευρώ και είχε και το lidl πριν από 2-3 εβδομάδες μία με 18 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά,δεν κοιτάς μήπως στο τοπικό σου κατάστημα υπάρχει ακόμα?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

aggeloydaki εννοείτε πως θα το κοιτάξω. Θα πάμε σήμερα στο lidl αν βρω έχει καλώς αλλιώς την Παρασκευή που θα πάω αγορά για πληρωμές λογαριασμών, θα ψάξω για φθηνή. Μέχρι 20 ευρώ μια χαρά είναι, για παραπάνω δεν δίνω...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριεεεε σε έκανα αντ στο σκυπε! Είπα μήπως είχα την τύχη και ήσουν On, αλλά στάθηκα άτυχη! :fake sniffle:

----------


## euapap

μήπως ξέρετε την πράξη που κάνει το κομπιουτεράκι που βρίσκει τους πόντους; για να την κάνω με το δικό μου κομπιουτεράκι

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μάριεεεε σε έκανα αντ στο σκυπε! Είπα μήπως είχα την τύχη και ήσουν On, αλλά στάθηκα άτυχη! :fake sniffle:


έλα μαρία καλησπέρα!
ναι δεν ήμουνα σήμερα καθόλου μέσα... θα τα πούμε όμως κάποια στιγμή θα μπώ. ¨Εχω και την Εύα είμαστε κονέκτιτ...

ήθελα να σου απαντήσω και στο πριβέ αλλά δεν πρόλαβα. έκανα στάφ. και προπαντώς μαγείρευα μια υπέρχοη συνταγή cream curry chicken, απο το νεα βασικα βιβιλαρακια! καλα μιλάμε Μαρία θα στην γράψω εδώ την συνταγή να την κάνεις! μούρλια! γλύφω ακόμα και τώρα τα δάκτυλα μου! χωρίς καθόλου λάδι παρακαλώ! με αλλα μπαχαρικά φυσικά κοκ

εύα όχι, να κατεβάσεις τους πίνακες της μαρίας η να βρεις ενα ονλάιν κομπιουτεράκι να υπολογίζεις τους φλεξιπόντους. επίσης, δεν είναι δα και τόσο απλή η εξίσωση για να την κάνεις με το κομπιουτεράκι σου, άσε που δεν αξίζει τον κόπο. αρκεί να γνωρίζεις θερμίδες, λιπαρά ανα μερίδα και ίνες  :Smile:  
θα σου πρότεινα να κατεβάσεις τους πίνακες της Μαρίας, είναι σε προηγούμενο πόστ!

υγ Μαρία το βράδυ πιο μετά άλλη συνταγή! ναι!

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γεια σας!!

Σημερα ζυγιστηκα και με εκπληξη μου ειδα οτι αλλαξα δεκαδα (89,9). Εχω χασει σε 13 μερες διαιτας 5 κιλα!!

:bouncy:

Καλη συνεχεια!! :spin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

> _Originally posted by ^princess_85^_
> Γεια σας!!
> 
> Σημερα ζυγιστηκα και με εκπληξη μου ειδα οτι αλλαξα δεκαδα (89,9). Εχω χασει σε 13 μερες διαιτας 5 κιλα!!
> 
> :bouncy:
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια!! :spin:



Μπράβοοο για την ωραία προσπάθεια! :thumbup:






> _Originally posted by euapap_
> μήπως ξέρετε την πράξη που κάνει το κομπιουτεράκι που βρίσκει τους πόντους; για να την κάνω με το δικό μου κομπιουτεράκι


Εύα κατέβασε το αρχειάκι παρακάτω και άνοιξέ το με τον browser σου. Είναι κομπιουτεράκι για να υπολογίζεις τους πόντους σου. Βάλτο αν θες στην επιφάνεια εργασίας, βάλτου και εικονίδιο για να δείχνει όμορφο κιόλας! :smilegrin:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα και απο εμενα .. μιας και μπηκε ο σεπτεμβρης ειπα να ξεκινησω για να καλα και εγω το προγραμα μου ..
τα φυγουν τα ρημαδια τα κιλα .. λοιπον .. θα γραφω εδω τι τρωω .. και ελπιζω να με διορθωνεται ..

*πρωινο (9.45)*: 2 ασπραδια αυγου, 3 κ.σ. κοφτες κουακερ, 1/4 κ.γ. λαδι ( ισα ισα για περασω λιγο το πατο του τηγανιου δλδ με το πινελο), 1 κ.γ. μαρμελαδα χωρις ζαχαρη, 1 φλυτζ. γαλα 1.5%+ καφες σκετος
(αρα ποντοι 0,5+ 2+0,5+2+1+0= 6 )

*μεσημερι (16.00)*: 90γρ κοτοπουλο ψητο σε γκριλιερα+ 1 κ.γ. λαδι+ σαλατα+ 120 γρ γιαουρτι 2% 
(αρα ποντοι 3+1+0+2= 6)

*απογευμα (19.00)*: 1 μικρη μπανανα+ καφε σκετο 
(αρα ποντοι 1+0= 1)

* βραδυ (21.30)*: τοστ με 1 φετα μοτσαρελα+ 1 μικρο τονο+ 1 φυλλο μαρουλι 
(αρα ποντοι 4+1,5+2+ 0+ = 7,5)

(οι φετες του τοστ ειναι ενα κρις κρις που εχει και ελιες μεσα .. πεντανοστιμο αλλα 2 ποντοι η φετα .. :P )

* προ υπνου (00.30)*: 1 1/2 κουπα γαλα 1,5%
(αρα ποντοι 1,5)

πόντοι: 22/ 24
σημερα η μερα μου ειχε αρκετο περπατημα οποτε δικαιουμε 24 ποντους ..
αποθήκη για έξοδο: 2 ποντοι

ελπιζω να τα υπολογισα σωστα!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

να κανω μια ερωτηση? η μοτσαρελα σε φετες για τοστ .. ποσους ποντους εχει? 1 η 2?

----------


## euapap

πωπω Ζωίτσα έχεις χάσει πολλά κιλά!! μπράβο (αντε και στα δικά μας!! )
τί σε έκανε να διαλλέξεις τη ww?
με ποιά δίαιτα τα έχασες;

εγω πάω καλά αυτές τις μερες αλλα δεν έχω γράψει τίποτα
(η ζυγαριά το χαβά της βέβαια δεν πέφτει με τίποτα)

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ειχα κανει επεμβαση και τα εχασα .. αλλα μετα αρχισα παλι τις παρασπονδιες και πηρα 6 -7 .. και τωρα εβαλα σκοπο να τα χασω ολα ..

η ψυχολογια ειναι σημαντικη τελικα ..

και οπως μου ειπε ενας φιλος .. τον θυμο σου καλυτερα να τον εκτονωνεις παρα να τον τρως ....

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

νεα μερα σημερα! η ζυγαρια εδειξε ηδη μειον αλλα δεν το υπολογιζω μιας και ειναι νωρις καομη για απωλεια ..
κανονικο ζυγισμα σε μια βδομαδα ..
το σημαντικο ειναι οτι δεν πεινασα! αυτο ειναι το καλο τωνWW

*πρωινο (8.30)*:1 φλυτζ. γαλα 1.5%+ καφες σκετος
(αρα πόντοι 1+0= 1 )
*(10.30)*: 2 ασπραδια αυγου, 3 κ.σ. κοφτες κουακερ, 1/4 κ.γ. λαδι ( ισα ισα για περασω λιγο το πατο του τηγανιου δλδ με το πινελο), 1 κ.γ. μελι
(αρα ποντοι 0,5+ 2+0,5+1= 4 )
* ενδιάμεσα (13.00)*:125γρ γιαούρτι activia με γεύση καρύδα+ 1/2 ροδακινο
(αρα πόντοι 1+0= 1 )
*μεσημερι (16.15)*: 90γρ κοτοπουλο ψητο σε γκριλιερα+ 1 κ.γ. λαδι+ σαλατα+ 100 γρ γιαουρτι 2% 
(αρα ποντοι 3+1+0+2= 6)
* βραδυ (19.45)*: τοστ με 1 φετα μοτσαρελα+ 1 μικρο τονο+ πιπερια
(αρα ποντοι 4+1,5+2 = 7,5)
* βραδυ (22.00)*: 1 φετα ψωμι του τοστ+ 1 κ.γ. μαρμελαδα χωρις ζαχαρη+ 1 κουπα γαλα 1,5%+ 1 μπανανα
(αρα ποντοι 2+1+1+1 = 5)

πόντοι:24.5/ 24

αποθήκη για έξοδο: 2-0,5=1,5

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Το γάλα σου πρέπει να'ναι παραπάνω πόντος Ζωήτσα! Εγώ υπολόγισα για το 0% λιπαρά που πίνω, 1 φλ. (200ml) = 2 πόντοι!
Και νόμιζα τόσο καιρό πως ήταν μόνο 1 πόντος!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

στο ποστπ pου εχουν τα παιδια με τους ποντους για το γαλα το ειδα .. γι αυτο και ρωτησα αν τα μετραω σωστα :P αλλα μου φαινεται για σιγουρια θα το υπολογισω με το κουμπιουτερακι :P

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω υπολογιζω τους ποντους με βαση αυτα που εχουν γραψει στο ποστ του weight watchers points ...

γαλα αποβουτυρωμένο, 1 φλυτζάνι 0,5
1 μπολ 1

γαλα εβαπορε, 2ΚΣ 1,5 
γαλα ημιαποβουτυρωμένο, 1 φλιτζάνι 1
1 μπολ 2
γάλα πλήρες 1 φλιτζάνι, 1,5
1 μπολ 3

επειδη ακουσα να λετε για διαφορα προγραμματα .. οπως το flexypoints.. μηπως σε καθε συστημα εοχυν διαφορετικη μετρηση?

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Παιδάκια τα φωτα σας. Σημερα εχω παστιτσιο και ομολογω οτι μπερδευτηκα με τους ποντους. 
Στο flexipoints γραφει αυτο : Παστίτσιο 1 μερίδα, 15π - Παστίτσιο 100γρ., 4π. Οταν λεει μεριδα αναφερει προφανως μεριδα εστιατοριου, αλλα ποσα γρ. ειναι? 
Στο Weight Watchers Points η Νεφελη το εχει ''παστιτσιο (120γρ) 12π''. 
Ξερει καποιος τι ισχυει τελικα?

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω θα υπολογιζα αρχικα ολα τα υλικα που θα βαλω στο ταψι ..ποσοι ποντοι ειναι στο συνολο δλδ ολο το φαγητο .. οπτοε αναλογα τη μεριδα που θα βαλω στο πιατο μου θα ξερω ποσοι ποντοι ειναι ...
γατι αλλοι ποντοι ειναι αν βαλεις γαλα ελαφρυ , αλλοι αν βαλεις πληρες .. αλλοι αν βαλεις βουτυρο .. και αλλοι αν βαλεις βιταμ ...

εγω τουλαχιστον αυτη τη μεθοδο ακολουθω .. γιατι δεν μπορεις να ξερεις με τι συστατικα εχουν υπολιγστει ..

----------


## vasiliki67

Εχεις δικιο σε αυτο, αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι δεν το εφτιαξα εγω, μας το εκανε η πεθερα μου. Οποτε δεν μπορω να το υπολογισω ετσι.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

τοτε υπολογισε φουλ ποντους .. μιας και οι μαμαδες παντα μαγειρευουν εξτρα παχυντικα :P

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γεια σας! Τι κανετε?

Σημερα 89,7 (-300γρ απο χτες)!! Θελω αλλα 400 γρ για να φτασω τον πρωτο στοχο μου!

Το καλο με τη διαιτα των ww ειναι οτι χανω ενω τρωω πολυ!! Ειναι τελειο το καινουριο συστημα! 

Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

και εγω η αληθεια ειναι πως χθες ενοιωθα πολυ χορτατη! ας πουμε εφαγα το σαντουιτσ μου το βραδυ .... και το γαλα μου! και ηταν τελεια! και αυτο που εκανα ορεξη εκεινη την ωρα εφαγα, και χορτασα! αυτα ειναι!

----------


## ^princess_85^

Χτες εφαγα 

πρωι: tortillas μεγαλη με 2 φετες τυρι με λιγα λιπαρα, 60 γρ κοτοπουλο σε φετες, cream cheese και σαλατα καροτο λαχανο, μια φετα γλυκο ψωμι (5+2+1+1+0+2)
λιγο πιο μετα: pitta bread με μαρμελαδα, μιλκσεικ με μπανανα γαλα και σκονη σοκολατας (3+1+3+0+1)
μεσημερι: πιτα του βοσκου (ετοιμο γευμα ww 6)
απογευμα: 2 τυροτρελλες, μια μπαρα δημητριακων (4+2)
βραδυ: γιαουρτι 2% με μελι, μια μπαρα δημητριακων και μια μπανανα (5+2+0)

Συνολο: 38 ποντοι, ξεπερασα κατα 5 τους ποντους (ευτυχως εχω τους 49 επιπλεον ποντους καθε βδομαδα τους οποιους λενε οτι ειναι καλο να τους καταναλωνουμε) και με τοσα εχασα 300 γραμμαρια:roll:

----------


## vasiliki67

^princess_85^ αν δεν κανω λαθος οι ποντοι για πανω απο 100 κιλα, πρεπει να ειναι απο 26 - 30π. 
Κανω εγω λαθος? Το διαβασα στο βιβλιαρακι του ww

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ισως κανει το καινουριο συστημα ..

εγω επειδη δεν ειχα την τυχη να εχω τα βιβλιαρακια .. και για να μην μπερδευομαι με τα συστηματα .. ακολουθω τους ποντους που γραφονται στο αντιστοιχο ποστ ... weight watchers points

----------


## vasiliki67

Αυτο βλεπω κι εγω και δεν εχει πανω απο 30π. Μπορει και να κανω λαθος. Ο Μαριος θα τα ξερει καλυτερα.

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> ^princess_85^ αν δεν κανω λαθος οι ποντοι για πανω απο 100 κιλα, πρεπει να ειναι απο 26 - 30π. 
> Κανω εγω λαθος? Το διαβασα στο βιβλιαρακι του ww


Κανω το καινουριο συστημα το propoints, εχουν αλλαξει τα δεδομενα, πχ τα φρουτα ολα εχουν 0 ποντους. Εχω γραφτει στο επισημο αγγλικο site των ww. Εβαλα υψος, το βαρος που ειχα οταν ξεκινησα και το φυλο, και μου εβγαλε οτι δικαιουμαι 33 ποντους καθε μερα και ολοι που ακολουθουμε το νεο συστημα εχουμε και 49 εξτρα ποντους καθε βδομαδα για να τους κανουμε οτι θελουμε!

το καινουριο συστημα ειναι παρα πολυ καλο!! Σε εμενα δουλευει πολυ καλα! μεσα σε 15 μερες εχω χασει 5 κιλα και τρωω πολυ! Καθε μερα κλεβω και λιγους απο τους εξτρα ποντους!
Την πρωτη βδομαδα εχασα περιπου 3,5 κιλα και την δευτερη 1,5 κιλα και τωρα ειμαι στη τριτη!

----------


## vasiliki67

Μπορεις να μου γραψεις την διευθυνση του site, να μπω να το διαβασω?

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Μπορεις να μου γραψεις την διευθυνση του site, να μπω να το διαβασω?


σου εστειλα μηνυμα  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ζωήτσα σε προηγουμενο ποστ έχω επισυνάψει ένα κομπιουτεράκι που έχω στον υπολογιστή μου και βγάζω τους πόντους. Απλά εγώ έκατσα και υπολόγισα τις πληροφορίες που έχει το κουτί του γάλακτος και μου έβγαλε το κομπιουτεράκι αυτούς τους πόντους. 

Γενικά πάντως μου φαίνεται ότι η καθεμιά μας κάνει κι ότι να'ναι φλέξι.. Είναι κάπως μπερδεμένες οι πληροφορίες τελικά γιατί η κάθε μια συμφορουμίτισσα που έδινε πληροφορίες ήταν για το πρόγραμμα που είχε και που ίσως δεν συμβάδιζε πληροφοριακά με της άλλης. Γι'αυτό τώρα έχουμε ένα μπέρδεμα σχετικό... :no:

----------


## ^princess_85^

απλα διαλεγεις το κομπιουτερακι αναλογα με το συστημα που θες και βαζεις τα στοιχεια εκει!

http://www.calculator.net/weight-wat...alculator.html

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

η νεφελη οτι πληροφοριες εχει στο ποστ ηταν για το προγραμμα που ακολουθουσε . γι αυτο και εγω μετραω απο εκει τους ποντους.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by ^princess_85^_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Μπορεις να μου γραψεις την διευθυνση του site, να μπω να το διαβασω?
> 
> 
> σου εστειλα μηνυμα


το θελω και εγω!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Το γάλα σου πρέπει να'ναι παραπάνω πόντος Ζωήτσα! Εγώ υπολόγισα για το 0% λιπαρά που πίνω, 1 φλ. (200ml) = 2 πόντοι!
> Και νόμιζα τόσο καιρό πως ήταν μόνο 1 πόντος!


κουκλα εχεις δικιο εμτρησα το γαλα και βγαινει 1 ποντος ανα 100μλ .. αλλα εμενα η κουπα μου ειναι 100 μλ .. οποτε ειμαι οκ στο μετρημα ευτυχως  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vasiliki67

Ζουλιαρααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αχ ειμαι πολυ :P το ομολογω!

----------


## vasiliki67

:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## euapap

γιατί δε γραφετε το σάιτ δημόσια; γιατί με πμ?

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> γιατί δε γραφετε το σάιτ δημόσια; γιατί με πμ?


απλα ηθελα να της πω και αλλα πραγματα και επειδη δεν ξερω αν θεωρειται διαφημιση!

Σημερα εφαγα
πρωι:τορτιγια με 2 φετες τυρι, 60 γρ κοτοπουλο σε φετες, σαλατα και σως απο μαγιονεζα λαιτ και 30 γρ γιαουρτι 2%, μια μπαρα δημητριακων (5+2+1+1+1+2)
δεκατιανο: μια μπανανα (0)
μεσημεριανο: μιση μεριδα ταλιατελες (50 γρ αβραστες) και τονο μικρο σε σως χιλια νησια, σαλατα μαρουλι και καπαρη με σως μαγιονεζα γιαουρτι και 60 γρ τριμμενο τυρι (2+2+1+1+4)
τωρα ενα σοκολατακι, μηλο (2+0)
αργοτερα: γιαουρτι τοταλ 2% με μελι και ενα κινεζικο γλυκακι παρα πολυ ωραιο!! (5+6)

συνολο 35 (αντι για 33)

----------


## euapap

δεν είναι διαφήμιση, είναι για το καλό όλων μας  :Smile:  εξάλλου ουκ ο λίγες φορές έχουμε αναφερθεί σε εμπορικά ονόματα σουπερ μάρκετ και προϊόντων... πιστεύω ότι δεν νοεί έτσι τη "διαφήμιση" που γράφει στους όρους χρήσης

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

εγω νομιζα πως ηταν στα ελληνικα .. πφ ..

----------


## euapap

*9.9.11*

*Πρωί*
2 ρυζογκοφρέτες με λίγο μέλι (μου τελείωσε) 2 πόντοι 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 φρεντο με 1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη 2 
1 μπάρα 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
2 γεμιστά χωρίς λάδι 3 
2 κγ λάδι 2 
1 φέτα ψωμί  1 


*Απόγευμα*
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 2
μισό μουστοκούλουρο μικρό 1

*Βράδυ*
1 τόστ 4

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ο Μάριος μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω έχει δώσει λινκ για όποια ή όποιον θέλει να αγοράσει το νέο πρόγραμμα από Αγγλία. ʼλλωστε δεν είναι και κάτι δύσκολο, αν αυτό βέβαια σας ενδιαφέρει. Διαβάστε εδώ σχετικά: http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/shop/hom/index.aspx

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα

Τι κανετε?

Το site ειναι αυτο που λεει η Μαρια και μπορειτε να κανετε 2 πραγματα, ειτε να παραγγειλετε τα βιβλιαρακια, το κομπιουτερακι κτλ (τηλεφωνικα η μεσω Φαξ), ειτε να γραφτειτε στο site.

Σημερα εφαγα 
πρωι: μπαρα δημητριακων, μια φετα τυρι, γιαουρτι 0% με μαρμελαδα (2+1+3).
δεκατιανο: 5 jaffa cakes, 4 μπισκοτα με επικαλυψη γιαουρτιου, 5 καραμελες μεντος (6+8+2).
μεσημερι: μοσχαρι με πατατουλες (7).
απογευμα: 20 γρ τορτιγια τσιπς, μπανανα (3+0).
βραδυ: σαλατα μαρουλι με καππαρη και σως απο γιαουρτι-μαγιονεζα (0+0+0+1).

Συνολο 33 ποντους. Ετσι και ετσι η μερα σημερα απο θεμα επιλογης τροφων! Αυριο ειναι ημερα ζυγισματος!

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

:tumble:

edit:

εφαγα πριν λιγο και κεικ καροτου με γλασσο οποτε ειναι αλλοι 3 ποντοι, το συνολο 36!!!

----------


## euapap

10.9.11

*Πρωί*
1 ροδάκινο 0 πόντοι 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 φρεντο με 1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
3 σουβλάκια καλαμάκια κοτόπουλο 4 
3 ΚΣ τζατζίκι 2 
1,5 πίτα σουβλακιού  1,5 
τομάτες, κρεμμύδια 0 

*Απόγευμα*
2 κομματάκια πεπόνι 0

*Βράδυ*
wrap με 2 φέτες τυρί, 1 βραστή γαλοπούλα, πιπεριές, τοματάκια, μανιτάρια 4
μισό μικρό τυροψωμάκι (μισό από μικρό μάφιν) 2 (το μετράω σαν μισό τυροπιτάκι

15,5/25
(καλά μετράω; )

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> 10.9.11
> 
> *Πρωί*
> 1 ροδάκινο 0 πόντοι 
> 
> *Ενδιάμεσα*
> 1 φρεντο με 1 κουταλιά ζάχαρη 2 
> 
> ...


Εισαι σιγουρη για την πιτα για σουβλακι οτι εχει 1,5 ποντο? Σαν λιγοι μου φαινονται..εκτος και αν ηταν απο τα μικρα πιτακια!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Οι ψησταριές χρησιμοποιούν ή τις κανονικές ή τις μεγάλες πίτες. Μάλλον η Εύα σε κανονική αναφέρεται και λογικά οι πόντοι πρέπει να είναι 3 κι όχι 1,5.

----------


## euapap

α εντάξει, τις υπολόγισα σαν ψωμί. είναι οι κανονικές του σουπερ μάρκετ όχι οι μεγάλες ούτε οι μικρές. τα σουβλάκια τα φτιαξαμε σπίτι.
Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αν μπορείς ζύγισε τη Εύα. Μια πίτα αραβική 70 γρ. έχει 2,5 πόντους.

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα

Ημερα ζυγισματος η σημερινη και η ζυγαρια εδειξε 89,4!! - 2 κιλα απο την προηγουμενη Κυριακη, παρολο που καταναλωνα και απο τους εξτρα ποντους!  :Big Grin: 

Οι ποντοι μου απο 33 πηγαν 32!

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλησπερα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μπραβο σου ^princess_85^ , πολυ καλα!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## euapap

μπράβο ^princess_85^!! και εγω που κλέβω και ζυγίζομαι συνέχεια, βλέπω ότι παω καλα αυτή τη βδομάδα

----------


## ^princess_85^

Σας ευχαριστω!  :Smile: 

Σημερα εφαγα
πρωι: γιαουρτι 2% με μαρμελαδα, 2 μπισκοτα με επικαλυψη γιαουρτιου, 1 φετα τυρι λαιτ, μπανανα (3+4+1+0)
δεκατιανο: 1 ατομικο κεικ καροτου (3)
μεσημεριανο: πιτσα με διαμετρο 20 εκατοστα με λαχανικα και τυρι (13)
απογευματινο: μιλκσεικ (γαλα, μπανανα, σκονη σοκολατας), 8 μικρα αλμυρα μπισκοτακια (3+0+1+2)
βραδυνο: bagel με 1 κσ φιλαδελφεια λαιτ (4+1)

Συνολο: 35(3 παραπανω ποντους απο το ημερησιο οριο μου)!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

"Πριγκίπισσα" μπράβο για την απώλεια σου. Αύριο ξαναμπαίνω κι εγώ σε πρόγραμμα. Φλέξι! Οργάνωσα το ψυγείο μου και τα ντουλάπια μου, όλα πήγαν καλά και θετικά τα πράγματα στο σπίτι και η διάθεσή μου επανήλθε... :yes:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Ευχαριστω, καλη αρχη και σε σενα!!!

----------


## euapap

Μαρία, θέλεις να μας κάνεις ένα haul με το τί πήρες και γέμισες τα ντουλάπια σου;

----------


## euapap

*11.9.11*

*Πρωί*
1 ελιοψωμάκι μικρο σαν muffin 3 πόντοι 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
τίποτα 0 

*Μεσημέρι*
Κινέζικο με κοτόπουλο και ρύζι, μαγειρεμένο με ελάχιστο λάδι 8;; πόσο να βάλω;; 
πράσινη σαλάτα με ελάχιστη βινεγκρέτ 1

*Απόγευμα*
τίποτα 0

*Βράδυ*
3 σουβλάκια καλαμάκια χοιρινό (αγοραστά) 5 
1 πίτα σουβλακιού αγοραστή, λαδωμένη  4 
1 φρέντο  2 

*23/25*
σωστή;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Γέμισα τα ντουλάπια μου με ότι γεμίζει η κάθε νοικοκυρά (όσπρια, ζυμαρικά, ρύζια, ζάχαρες, μαρμελάδες...)! Τα light που έχω είναι στα ράφια του ψυγείου (γάλα, γιαούρτι, τυρί κότατζ). 

Εύα μια παρατήρηση: να προτιμάς την πίτα του γύρου, αλάδωτη! Είναι πιο νόστιμη και πιο εύπεπτη και με κέρδος σε πόντους. Το λάδι που μπαίνει επάνω της -αν το παρατηρήσεις την ώρα που βουτάνε την πίτα στο λάδι- δείχνει να είναι πάνω από 3 ΚΣ. :shocked2:

----------


## euapap

ναι, είμασταν έξω σε πάρτυ, έκανα ότιμπορούσα... (τη σκούπισα κρυφά)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ααα, οκ! Και πάλι μη νομίζεις ότι με το "σκούπισμα" γλυτώνεις κάτι γιατί στην ουσία η πίτα τηγανίζεται επάνω στη πλάκα. Τέλος πάντων, αφού ήσουν σε παρτάκι δεν είχες και πολλές επιλογές! Η ουσία είναι να περάσατε καλά! :wink1:

----------


## euapap

α οκ, την επόμενη φορά θα φάω τη μισή... πάω τώρα για το μεσημεριανό μου που είναι μελιτζάνες (δε θα πω μπριά γιατί ο όρος υπονοεί τηγάνισμα) σε στρώσεις με τοματούλα και κρεμμύδάκι και ολα μαζί στο φούρνο

----------


## euapap

τελικά έφαγα μακαρονάκια με μια κγ παρμεζάνα και ένα κομματάκι κασέρι. επειδή τα μακαρόνια ήταν κανονική μερίδα, δεν τρώω τίποτα άλλο. Εφαγα και ένα τοστ το πρωί. εντάξει είμαστε γιατί αυριο είναι μέρα ζυγίσματος

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γεια σας, 
τι κανετε?

Σημερα το μενου ειχε

πρωι: tortilla με δυο φετες τυρι, μια κουταλια φιλαδελφεια λαιτ και σαλατα, ενα κεικ καροτου (4+2+1+0+3)
δεκατιανο: 2 μπισκοτα με επικαλυψη γιαουρτιου, 20 γραμμαρια αλμυρα μπισκοτακια (4+2)
μεσημεριανο: σπαγγετι με κεφτεδακια σε σαλτσα (9)
απογευματινο: μια μπανανα, μια φετα γλυκο ψωμι, μια μπαρα δημητριακων (0+2+2)
βραδυνο: 2 μπισκοτα με επικαλυψη γιαουρτιου, 2 παξιμαδακια, γιαουρτι 2% με μελι(4+2+5)

Συνολο 40 ποντους ( 8 παραπανω), σημερα περπατησα παρα πολυ, εκανα 10700 βηματα και o βηματομετρητης εδειξε οτι εκαψα 415 θερμιδες, και κερδισα και 9 propoints!

----------


## euapap

υπάρχει κάποια σοκολάτα που την προτιμάτε λόγω λιγότερων πόντων;

----------


## euapap

μέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε -2,1 με αντάμειψε για το +1 της προηγούμενης βδομάδας.

----------


## euapap

τα μπισκότα με επικάλυψη γιαουρτιού είναι τα McVities YogFruit Digestive ?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα μπράβο για την απώλεια! :thumbup: Από σοκολάτα σκέφτηκες τα μικρά τα λακτάκια ή επίσης τα σοκολοτάκια υγείας; Επίσης μπορείς να πάρεις κανονική σοκολάτα και να την κόψεις σε μπάρες και να τρως όποτε θες. Αρκεί να υπολογίσεις τους πόντους της και θα είσαι οκ!
Προσωπικά έχω αδυναμία σε κάτι σοκολατίνια του lidl που τα'χει σε σακουλάκια (με φουντούκι, με καρύδα, με καραμέλα, με κρέμα). Το κάθε σοκολατίνι έχει 2 πόντους, εκτός της καρύδας που έχει 3. Αυτή τη φορά που πήγαμε στο lidl δεν τα αγόρασα, γιατί ένα δεν μου φτάνει!!! :smilegrin:

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλησπερα σας. Τη προηγουμενη εβδομαδα δεν εγραψα ποσα εχασα, αλλα θα γραψω σημερα, που ειναι και μερα ζυγισματος. Δεν μπορω να πω οτι ενθουσιαστηκα, αλλα κι αυτα καλα ειναι. -400γρ. σε δυο εβδομαδες. 
Σνιφ σνιφ σνιφ......... :barfy:
Ηθελα κατι καλυτερο, αλλα δεν πειραζει, συνεχιζω δυναμικα.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μην απογοητεύεσαι Βασιλική! Μια χαρά είναι και τα 400γρ.. Πες πως έφυγε από επάνω σου 1,5 πακετάκι βιτάμ! Καθόλου άσχημα!  :Wink:

----------


## euapap

Βασιλική για σκεψου ότι εγω είδα +1 την προηγούμενη βδομάδα και αυτή τη βδομάδα ανταμείφθηκα  :Smile:  μην απογοητεύεσαι, να σκέφτεσαι ότι κάνεις ό,τι καλύτερο.
Μαρία τα σοκολατάκια υγείας είναι 1;

----------


## vasiliki67

Οχι, δεν απογοητευομαι, συνεχιζω κανονικα.

----------


## euapap

έχω μια απορία για τον υπολογισμο των πόντων. Σε πολλά συσκευασμένα προϊόντα ΔΕΝ γράφει φυτικές ίνες καθόλου. πώς τις υπολογίζω ;; και ποιό από τα 3 που έχει το σάιτ χρησιμοποιώ; το κάτω κάτω (Old Weight Watchers Points System Calculator
);;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αυτό Εύα. Αλλά σου έχω δώσει 2 φορές ένα αρχεικάκι να κατεβάσεις που είναι κομπιουτεράκι που ανοίγει με τον browser σου έχεις-δεν έχεις σύνδεση για το ίντερνετ! Κατέβασέ το για να το έχεις ανά πάσα ώρα και στιγμή!  :Wink: 
Όσον αφορά τις ίνες εξαρτάται την τροφή. Αν είναι υγρή δεν έχει ίνες, αν είναι σε κρεατικό εγώ βάζω το 2, τα δε χορταρικά πάνε από 4 και πάνω. Σε πολλές συσκευασμένες τροφές τις αναφέρουν ως "Εδώδιμες ίνες".
Για το σοκολατάκι υγείας θα σε γελάσω γιατί στη λίστα μου λέει ότι "όλων των ειδών οι σοκολάτες 10 γρ., 1".

----------


## euapap

200 γρ ρύζι κινέζικο (με λαχανικά) χωρίς λάδι... πόσο να βάλω;;

----------


## euapap

*13.9.11*

*Πρωί*
τοστ με 2 φέτες πουμπερνικελ, τυρί λάιτ, γαλοπουλα, μανιτάρια πιπεριές 5 πόντοι 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
νεκταρίνι 0 
1 σοκολατάκι 2 
1 φραπεδάκι 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
Μελιτζάνες με ελάχιστο τυρί light και τομάτα σε σάλτσα με 1κγ λάδι 1 για το τυρί και 2 για το λάδι 
τοματοσαλάτα 0

*Απόγευμα*
1 μπάρα 2

*Βράδυ*
200 g ρύζι Κινέζικο 4;; πόσο να βάλω;; 
30 g κασέρι 4 (αφου τα 100g έχουν 11 πόντους!!) 
*22/25*

κολύμπησα κιόλλας αρκετά σήμερα (κανα μισάωρο μη φανταστείς)
μένουν 3 για το γάμο το Σάββατο

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γεια σας!!

euapap τα πηγες τελεια αυτη τη βδομαδα, σου ευχομαι να συνεχισεις ετσι! Τα μπισκοτα ειναι μια μαρκα σουπερμαρκετ εδω στην αγγλια που μενω.

vasiliki67 η απωλεια οποια και αν ειναι αυτη ειναι παντα ευπροσδεκτη! Συνεχισε και θα πανε τα πραγματα καλυτερα!

Σημερα εφαγα: 
πρωι:τορτιγια με 3 φετες τυρι και φιλαδελφεια λαιτ, ενα κειτ καροτου, μια μπαρα δημητριακων (4+3+1+3+2)
δεκατιανο: μιλκσεικ με γαλα, μπανανα και σκονη φραουλας(3+0+1)
μεσημεριανο: μια μπαρα δημητριακων, 2 τυροτρελλες, μους σοκολατα weight watchers (2+4+3)
απογευματινο: μια φετα κεικ λεμονιου, 6 μινι μπισκοτακια (2+4)
βραδυνο: σαλατα με σως μαγιονεζα λαιτ και creme fraiche, 20 γρ τυρι λαιτ (4)
Συνολο:36 απο 32 

Σημερα περπατησα παρα πολυ (150 λεπτα και εκαψα 600 θερμιδες)!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Το κασέρι Εύα στα γραμμάρια που ζύγισες έχει 3,5 πόντους! Έχεις κέρδος επιπλέον μισό πόντο!  :Wink:

----------


## euapap

*14.9.11*

*Πρωί*
2 ρυζογκοφρέτες σκέτες 1 
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 2 
φραπέ μέτριο γάλα 2 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
νεκταρίνι 0 
1 ζελεδάκι καραμέλα1 


*Μεσημέρι*
Βραστό ψάρι με πατάτα κολοκύθι και καρότο χωρίς λάδι 2

*Απόγευμα*
Νεκταρίνι βανίλια, 50 γρ σταφύλι 0
ένα μικρό κομματάκι από το "γλυκό"¨που έφτιαξα με γιαούρτι 0% και ζελέ light 1

*Βράδυ*
Αράβικη πίτα 40 γρ 2
την αλειψα με 2 κγ κετσαπ 0
1 φετα τυρί light 1
2 φετες γαλοπούλα βραστη 2
1 κγ τυρί τριμμένο από πάνω 0

μια χαψιά από της κόρης μου που έμεινε 2

*16/25*
έχω ακόμα 9, αλλα επειδή δεν μπορώ να τους μεταφέρω όλους για το Σάββατο, μεταφέρω μόνο 3

----------


## euapap

αυτό
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326
δεν το είχα δει  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Είναι η σελίδα που πρέπει να κάνεις μια αντιγραφή για να'χεις τα πάντα. Αν τα βάλεις κι αλφαβητικά θα έχεις μια πλήρως ενημερωμένη λίστα.

ʼσχετο: η κόρη σου "σου'χει κόψει το κεφάλι"! Τέτοια ομοιότητα! :Big Grin:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γεια σας,

Σημερα εφαγα:
πρωι: τορτιγιας με μια φετα τυρι λαιτ και φιλαδελφεια λαιτ, γιαουρτι 0% με μαρμελαδα, 6 μινι μπισκοτακια, μους σοκολατα (5+1+1+3+4+3)
δεκατιανο: smoothies με γαλα, μπανανα και σκονη φραουλας (3+0+1)
μεσημεριανο: κοτοπουλο με λαχανικα και πατατουλες (6)
απογευματινο: μινι κεικ καροτου (3)
βραδυνο: σαλατα με μαγιονεζα και creme fraiche, τυρι (0+0+1+1)

συνολο: 32 σημερα ειμαι ακριβως στους ποντους μου αλλα με εχει πιασει τρελλη ορεξη για γλυκο, μαλλον επειδη θα αδιαθετησω μια απο αυτες τις μερες, να δω τι θα δειξει η ζυγαρια την κυριακη  :Smile:

----------


## euapap

Βρίσκεις ομοιότητα Μαρία;; η μικρή μάλλον λες, έχω 2 την ʼννα (5 χρονων) και την Ερατώ (15 μηνών)

----------


## euapap

*15.9.11*

*Πρωί*
1 μπισκότο digestive 1 
1 μπάρα δημητριακών 2 
φραπέ μέτριο γάλα 2 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
νεκταρίνι 0 

*Μεσημέρι*
Ομελέττα με 1 κρόκο, 2 ασπράδια, πιπεριές, μανιτάρια και λίγη τριμμένη φέτα 2,5 για 1 κρόκο 2 ασπράδια + 2 για τη φέτα - θα'ταν 30 γρ  
1 φέτα ψωμί ολικής άλεσης 1  

*Απόγευμα*
τίποτα

*Βράδυ*
1 μικρό κομμάτι πίτσα special πόσο να βάλω; να βάλω 6?
1 ατομικό γλυκάκι lemon pie  σtους πόντους γράφει λεμον παι , ενα μετριο κομμάτι 6, εγω θα βάλω 5 γιατί ήταν πολύ μικρό γλυκάκι 
2 ποτήρια coca cola light 1 


*22,5/25*

Θέλω να μου πείτε διάφορα tips για όταν τρώμε σε catering. τί προτιμάτε εσείς; τί αποφεύγετε;

----------


## euapap



----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αν τύχει και βγούμε με τον σύζυγο δεν κάθομαι να έχω στο μυαλό τους πόντους! Τρώω κανονικά και απ'την άλλη μέρα ξανά στο πρόγραμμά μου! ʼλλωστε βάση του αμερικάνικου φλέξι, έχουμε το δικαίωμα 35 πόντων είτε να αρχίσουμε με αυτούς την κάθε εβδομάδα είτε να τους αφήσομε για μια έξοδο το Σαββατοκύριακο, κάτι που στο ελληνικό δεν το εφάρμοσαν απ'όσο γνωρίζω μέχρι τώρα! Πρόσεξε όμως: τους 35 τους έχεις μόνο για μια μέρα κι όχι να χρησιμοποιείς ορισμένους από αυτούς κατά τη διάρκεια της εβδομάδας!

----------


## euapap

ναι είχα 35 στο μυαλό μου αλλά αν αφεθώ και φάω όσο θέλω θα φάω 135...
(ένα κομμάτι τουρτα, ένα τυροπιτάκι, μια κρέπούλα, λίγο dressing στη σαλάτα και λίγα μακαρονάκια για παράδειγμα είναι από μόνα τους 35 πόντοι)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Προσωπικά ανάμεσα στο τυροπιτάκι και την κρεπούλα θα προτιμούσα την κρέπα! Αλλά σε κέτερινγκ σπάνια πέφτω οπότε δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι θα έτρωγα. Πάντως όταν είναι μια έξοδος για "κοψίδια", θα φάω ότι έχει το τραπέζι κι αν κάτι μου αρέσει πολύ θα επιμείνω σε αυτό. Σε μας Εύα μου δεν μας τυχαίνουν και συχνές έξοδοι εδώ που τα λέμε... ειδικά όταν πρέπει να κρατάς πισινή και για τον ερχόμενο μήνα όταν υπάρχει οικονομική δυσκοιλιότητα απ'τους εργοδότες! :sniff:

----------


## dimi_d

Γεια σας κι απο μενα! πανε σχεδον 2 βδομαδες που σας διαβαζω και αποφασισα να μπω κι εγω στην ομορφη παρεα σας (ελπιζω με θελετε φυσικα...) , βρηκα και κατεβασα στον υπολογιστη μου ενα προγραμματακι των weight watchers το pure points (ειναι στα αγγλικα και αν σας ενδιαφερει μπορω να σας πω πως να το κατεβασετε) .Το χρησιμοποιω εδω και μια βδομαδα, γραφτηκα και γυμναστηριο και ελπιζω αυτη τη φορα να τα καταφερω!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλώς όρισες! Εννοείτε ότι θέλουμε να μεγαλώσει η παρέα μας! Και φυσικά καλή επιτυχία στον στόχο σου!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dimi_d

Ευχαριστω πολυ Μαρια! να σου πω την αληθεια βλεποντας τα αποτελεσματα απο τη δικη σου προσπαθεια περνω κουραγιο να συνεχισω τη δικη μου. Μετα απο απειρες διαιτες τα τελευταια 10 χρονια, το μονο που καταφερα ειναι να παχυνω 30 κιλα, γι αυτο κι αποφασισα να ακολουθησω το συστημα με τους ποντους, χωρις να βαλω αυστηρα χρονικα περιθωρια και χωρις να περιμενω θαυματα απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη (αυτο που εκανα δηλαδη παντα).
Ακολουθω μια σωστη διατροφη χωρις να στερουμε, για να μπορεσω να τη διατηρησω σε βαθος χρονου, στην ουσια οι ποντοι με βοηθουν στο να μπορω να με ελεγχω στη ποσοτητα και στο τσιμπολογημα γιατι νομιζω οτι ολοι μας εδω στη θεωρια ειμαστε αριστοι αλλα το προβλημα ειναι η πραξη :blush:

----------


## euapap

Μεγάλη κουβέντα είπες dimi το θέμα είναι η πράξη... ο άντρας μου με κοροϊδεύει όταν συνειδητοποιεί πόσα πράγματα ξέρω περί διατροφής... αλλα πολύ δύσκολο να τα εφαρμόσεις... το θέμα είναι ότι εγω δεν ξέρω από το περιβάλλον μου πολλές περιπτωσεις που να αδυνατίσαν και να κράτησαν τα κιλά. Ξέρω όμως 4 περιπτώσεις. Η μια είναι ένα ανεξήγητο φαινόμενο, που ουσα 90+ κιλά, κάποια στιγμή έγινε το κλικ και σταμάτησε να τρώει. Τώρα είναι 60-63 πάντα αλλα δεν έχει ξαναφάει ποτέ από τότε που έγινε το κλικ. Πάντα μα πάντα μα πάντα προσέχει. Τί γενέθλια τί έξοδοι. Πάντα τρώει προσεκτικά, ιδιαίτερα και δεν ξεφεύγει ποτέ.
οι άλλες 3 περιπτώσεις τα έχασαν πολύ αργά (σε 1 χρόνο +) και οι 2 εκ των 3 με ww.
για αυτό το λόγο εχω πειστεί ότι είναι καλό το πρόγραμμα, και φυσικά επειδή μου ταιριάζει

----------


## dimi_d

Καλημερα και καλη βδομαδα να εχουμε!!! Ευα ετσι ειναι... κι ο δικος μου ετσι με πειραζει , καθηγητρια διαιτολογιας με φωναζει χαχαχα . Το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω και 5 χρονια που μενουμε μαζι εβαλε κι εκεινος 15 κιλα τα οποια ομως τα εχασε μεσα σε 3 μηνες ακολουθωντας προγραμμα διαιτολογου(που παρεπιπτοντως ειχα παει εγω και ηρθε μαζι μου για συμπαρασταση)και γενικως αν δει και ξεφυγει 1, 2 κιλα προσεχει και επανερχετε. Οπως καταλαβαινεις το παραδειγμα το εχω μες το σπιτι μου, απο την αλλη η μητερα μου ηταν μελος στα Weight Watchers το 1985 στη Θεσ/νικη και ειχε καταφερει τοτε να χασει 30 κιλα μεσα σε 9 μηνες βεβαια με τα χρονια και με καποια προβληματα υγειας αρκετα απο εκεινα τα κιλα επανηλθαν αλλα εχει να το λεει οτι πιο πολυ ηταν η φιλοσοφια των WW και το περπατημα που την βοηθησαν να χασει τα κιλα .
Ξεφυγα παλι με τη πολυλογια μου  :Smile:  
Λοιπονννν αυτο το Σ/Κ δεν ξεφυγα απο τους ποντους μου παρολου που βγηκαμε για φαγητο αλλα τους καταναλωσα ολους ... παντως το προγραμματακι που κατεβασα αν και πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα παλιο, γιατι δεν βρηκα πουθενα σχολια για Pure Points, ειναι πολυ καλο γιατι εχει ενσωματομενα τη λιστα με τα φαγητα αλλα μπορεις να προσθεσεις κι αλλα, το κομπιουτερακι για τον υπολογισμο ποντων, κρατας ημερολογιο και εχει ολες τις οδηγιες για την τηρηση του προγραμματος.
Φευγω τωρα παω να κερδισω κανενα ποντο στο γυμναστηριο γιατι θελω να φαω πιτσα σημερα  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

dimi_d (δήμητρα φαντάζομαι σε λένε), αν θες δώσε σε u2u το λινκ που κατέβασες το Pure points! :grin:

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα κι απο μενα. Κι εγω τπ θελωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ! dimi_d ........................

----------


## vasiliki67

Το θελωωωωωωωω.................. εννοουσα:bouncy:

----------


## dimi_d

Μαρια και Βασιλικη σας εστειλα σε u2u το link !!!!

----------


## euapap

και εγώ το θέλω!

----------


## euapap

19.9.11[/b]

*Πρωί*
4 ρυζογκοφρέτες 2 πόντοι 
2 μπισκότα digestive 2 πόντοι 
1 ποτήρι γάλα 0% 1 πόντο 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 μπάρα 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
1 μπιφτέκι γαλοπούλα 4,5 
κριθαράκι ήταν ένα μπωλάκι νερόβραστο. πόσο να βάλω; 3-4; 
1κγ τυρί τριμμένο 1 
Χόρτα μα 1 κγ λάδι 1 


*Απόγευμα*
1 γιαούρτι vitaline 0% 1

*Βράδυ*
1 τόστ 4

----------


## vasiliki67

Μαράκι σου εστειλα u2u, το διαβασες?:sniffle:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Δήμητρα τελικά το βρήκα και το κατέβασα από αλλού. Το λινκ που έδωσες πρέπει να δίνει παραπλανητικό τίτλο. Και ναι κάνεις τελικά το πρώτο πρόγραμμα των πόντων που έχει βγει.  :Wink:

----------


## euapap

καλέ πείτε και σε μας

----------


## euapap

ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και είμαι μόνο -100 γρ.. 
 :Frown: 
κρίμα γιατί ακόμα και στο γάμο πρόσεχα...

----------


## dimi_d

Ευα σου ειχα στειλει κι εσενα u2u δεν το πηρες?
Μαρια δεν ξερω, εγω απο εκει το κατεβασα και δουλευει μια χαρα, απλα αργει λιγο να κατεβει γιατι δεν εχει πολλους seeders. Τελικα τι διαφορα εχουν τα προγραμματα pure points, flexi points κλπ παιζει μεγαλο ρολο στην απωλεια βαρου? Μαρια αν μπορεις στειλε μου κι εμενα αυτο που βρηκες  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Δήμητρα έχει διαφορές το ένα πρόγραμμα απ'το άλλο. Δες εδώ τις λεπτομέρειες: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326 Είναι πιο ευέλικτο γι'αυτό το λένε "φλέξι". Γενικά το πρόγραμμα με τους πόντους θεωρείτε το καλύτερο με αποκορύφωμα το ProPoints (ή Point+ όπως το αποκαλούν οι αμερικάνοι) που με τα λεγόμενα του Μάριου, του p_k και της ^princess_85^ αγγίζει την τελειοποίηση σε πρόγραμμα διατροφής (και ίσως να το αγοράσω κι εγώ)!

----------


## euapap

δεν πήρα τίποτα  :Frown: 
θέλεις να μου στείλεις στομέιλ μου; euapap(παπάκι)yahoo.gr

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα αν απευθύνεσαι σε μένα, μόλις σου έστειλα u2u. :wink1:

----------


## euapap

*20.9.11*

*Πρωί*
μισό τόστ της ʼννας από χθες το βράδυ με πλήρες σε λιπαρά τυρί, βραστή γαλοπούλα μανιτάρια και πιπεριές 2.5 πόντοι 
30 g corn flakes με αποξηραμένα φρούτα πόσο έχουν αυτά;; να βάλω 2;; 
100 g ποτήρι γάλα 0% 0,5 πόντο 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
2 γερμάδες 0 

*Μεσημέρι*
300γ φασολάκια νερόβραστα χωρίς λάδι Edit: 0 είναι, 0 βάζω 
5 γρ φέτα 0,5 
Χόρτα μα 1 κγ λάδι 1 


*Απόγευμα*
3 καφέδες cappuccino χωρίς ζάχαρη (στο ΙΚΕΑ είμασταν) 3
2 μενταγιόν λαχανικών ένας Θεός ξέρει, θα βάλω 6
μισό bagel με μαυρο ψωμί  3

*Βράδυ*
1 τόστ 4
1 γιαούρτι vitaline 0% 1

23,5/25 σήμερα ... και νόμιζα ότι είχα φάει πολύ λιγότερο..
Σωστά τα λέω;

----------


## dimi_d

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> δεν πήρα τίποτα 
> θέλεις να μου στείλεις στομέιλ μου; euapap(παπάκι)yahoo.gr


καλημερα, σου εστειλα mail!!!

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλημερα σας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ημερα ζυγισματος χθες και ξεχασα να γραψω την απωλεια μου. -400γρ. Παμε καλα και συνεχιζουμε σταθερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roll::roll::roll:: roll:

----------


## vasiliki67

Γιατι χανεται το τικερακι μου?

----------


## vasiliki67

Ααααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααα.........νατοοο ο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## euapap

Πήρα το mail αλλά δεν ε΄χω torrent
δεν πειράζει, πήρα το u2u που είναι rapid ευχαριστώ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Λοιπόν κορίτσια όσες κατεβάσετε και δείτε το προγραμματάκι να ξέρετε πως το 98% των φαγητών που περιλαμβάνει στους καταλόγους αφορά έτοιμα συσκευασμένα φαγητά ή φαγητά εστιατορίων. Απλά κάντε κλικ σε κάθε ονομασία φαγητού και θα σας δώσει την λεπτομέρεια. Αν πρόκειται για κανονικό φαγητό το γράφει ως (basic food) -> αυτό έγραφε στο αντίστοιχο αυστραλέζικο προγραμματάκι. Αυτά! :smilegrin:

----------


## euapap

το bagel πόσο έχει;;
είναι κανείς για skype αποψε;

----------


## euapap

*21.9.11*

*Πρωί*
30 g corn flakes με αποξηραμένα φρούτα  2 
100 g ποτήρι γάλα 0% 0,5 πόντο 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 μπάρα 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
2 φέτες λεπτοκομμένο σολωμό 2,5 
σαλάτα με σως βινεγκρέτ 3 για τη σώς


*Απόγευμα*
cappuccino χωρίς ζάχαρη 2
μισό bagel με μαυρο ψωμί  3
1,5 ροδάκινο 0

*Βράδυ*
1 τόστ με πιπεριές, μανιτάρια τυρί γραβιέρα 30γρ, γαλοπούλα βραστή 6
1 γιαούρτι vitaline 0% 1

18/25 σήμερα 
ΣΟΥΠΕΡ!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα... το μπάκελ απ'όσο γνωρίζω είναι κουλούρι αφράτο, πως γίνεται να το τρως με μαύρο ψωμί; :question:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Λοιπόν κορίτσια όσες κατεβάσετε και δείτε το προγραμματάκι να ξέρετε πως το 98% των φαγητών που περιλαμβάνει στους καταλόγους αφορά έτοιμα συσκευασμένα φαγητά ή φαγητά εστιατορίων. Απλά κάντε κλικ σε κάθε ονομασία φαγητού και θα σας δώσει την λεπτομέρεια. Αν πρόκειται για κανονικό φαγητό το γράφει ως (basic food) -> αυτό έγραφε στο αντίστοιχο αυστραλέζικο προγραμματάκι. Αυτά! :smilegrin:


κι εμενα! κι εμενα!
στειλτε το και σε εμενααααααα!!!!!:starhit:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

μπορω να το εχω και εγω?

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! 

βλέπω ότι το τόπικ έχει κίνηση και πολλά καινούρια άτομα. Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους σας και γερές αντοχές και επιμονές. 

Μετά το καλοκαίρι και τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές εντός και εκτός έδρας, διανύω την 2η εβδομάδα διατροφής και την 1η εβδομάδα ανανέωσης μιας παλιάς συνδρομής προ 5ετίας στο γυμναστήριο  :Smile: .
Είμαι στα 93 κιλά. Η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται με αργούς αλλά μη πιεστικούς ρυθμούς. Το θετικό είναι ότι δεν πήρα κιλά και μπήκα στην φάση "φροντίζω τον εαυτό μου". 

Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία την πρώτη βροχή, την πρώτη δροσιά του φθινοπώρου και την πρώτη αύρα του. Μαθαίνω ότι σχεδόν σε όλη την Ελλάδα υποδεχτήκατε το φθινόπωρο, την έναρξη της περιόδου, στην ακριβή ημερομηνία του που μολις πριν λίγο έμαθα ότι ήταν χθες 21/09. 

Ελπίζω να περνάτε όμορφα!

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γεια σας

Βλεπω καινουρια ατομα στην παρεα μας. Καλη αρχη να εχετε!!

Μετακομιζουμε τωρα και μπαινω σπανια μεχρι να τακτοποιηθουμε! 

vasiliki67 μια χαρα τα πας!

Συνεχιζω το προγραμμα κανονικα, την προηγουμενη βδομαδα εχασα 500 γρ. Πολυ καλα αν σκεφτεις οτι ημουν και αδιαθετη την ημερα που ζυγιστηκα!!
Επομενο ζυγισμα αυτη την Κυριακη!! Θα κλεισω και ενα μηνα ww αυτη την Κυριακη! Μεχρι τωρα συνολικα εχω χασει 6 κιλα!!

Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κορίτσια έχετε πμ! 

Νεφέληηη καλή μου "σαν τα χιόνια"! 
"Πριγκίπισσα" εδώ θα είμαστε όλες! Κορίτσια μπράβο για τις απώλειες σας! 

Τελικά σύντομα θα παραγγείλω κι εγώ το Points+. :tumble: 

Μάριε συγγνώμη που δεν μπαίνω στο σκυπε, αλλά έχουμε τρεξίματα για θέματα υγείας. Ο άντρας μου είναι με πέτρα στον ουρητήρα του νεφρού και τρέχαμε για εξετάσεις και για παραπεμπτικά και αρχές Οκτώβρη είμαστε για λιθοθριψία στο Ασκληπιείο. Με τα τρεξίματα για τα του άντρα μου έχω παρεμελήσει και τα δικά μου που πρέπει να κλείσω ραντεβού για νέες ορμονικές εξετάσεις κι επιπλέον να κάνω και καμπύλη σακχάρου, μήπως τυχόν κι έχω κάναν διαβήτη και απλά δεν τον έχω πάρει "είδηση", μιας και με τη ζάχαρη ...είμαστε κολλητές! Αυτά!  :Smile:

----------


## dimi_d

καλημερααα!!! χθες ηταν ημερα ζυγισματος και εχασα 500γρ, υπο αλλες συνθηκες και με αλλες διαιτες θα ειμουν τοσο απογοητευμενη που δεν θα συνεχιζα την προσπαθεια μου, αλλα τωρα ειμαι μια χαρα γιατι χωρις να στερηθω τιποτα απλα με λιγη προσοχη και 3 φορες τη βδομαδα γυμναστικη μισο κιλακι εφυγε(κι ελπιζω να μην ξαναγυρισει)!
καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Tελικά το βράδυ παράγγειλα το παραπάνω πακέτο όπως προανήγγειλα, μέσω eBay! Μου κόστισε περίπου 82 ευρώ. Μέσω άμαζον δυστυχώς δεν γινόταν να μου αποσταλεί το παραμικρό' ίσως ήταν επιλογή των πωλητών των πακέτων ή των βιβλίων. Όπως είχα τη δυσκολία αυτή στο αμέρικανο άμαζον, την ίδια δυσκολία είχα και με το αγγλικό ώστε να παράγγελνα το προ πόιντς. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι δεν θα τύχει καμιά στραβή, αλλά και πάλι το eBay ελέγχει τις αγοραπωλησίες και προστατεύει τους αγοραστές. Είδωμεν. Με καθυστέρηση το δωράκι για την γιορτή μου και είπα να το κάνω τώρα γιατί έτσι όπως πάνε τα πράγματα, δεν θα υπήρχε άλλη ευκαιρία. :smirk:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> 
> 
> Tελικά το βράδυ παράγγειλα το παραπάνω πακέτο όπως προανήγγειλα, μέσω eBay! Μου κόστισε περίπου 82 ευρώ. Μέσω άμαζον δυστυχώς δεν γινόταν να μου αποσταλεί το παραμικρό' ίσως ήταν επιλογή των πωλητών των πακέτων ή των βιβλίων. Όπως είχα τη δυσκολία αυτή στο αμέρικανο άμαζον, την ίδια δυσκολία είχα και με το αγγλικό ώστε να παράγγελνα το προ πόιντς. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι δεν θα τύχει καμιά στραβή, αλλά και πάλι το eBay ελέγχει τις αγοραπωλησίες και προστατεύει τους αγοραστές. Είδωμεν. Με καθυστέρηση το δωράκι για την γιορτή μου και είπα να το κάνω τώρα γιατί έτσι όπως πάνε τα πράγματα, δεν θα υπήρχε άλλη ευκαιρία. :smirk:


καλησπέρα απο μένα!
μπράβο μαρία, επιτέλους θα εξυγχρονιστειίς!
στείλε μου το λίνκ να το παραγγείλω κι εγώ πλίζ. Μπές σκάιπ να τα πούμε να κάνω κι εγώ ακριβώς την ίδια παραγγελία... 
Η λές καλύτερα να περιμένω να δεις εσύ πως ειναι το πακετάκι να δούμε αν θα καλύπτει αυτό το παραπάνω που θέλω;
γαμάτη η φωτο πάντως και γαμάτο το τσαντάκι!:Ρ

εγω σταθερά προσπαθώ στα ίδια είμαι, αλλά οκ. Όταν είσαι προς τα τελευταία που θελει υπομονή και προισοχή. Προς το παρόν απολαμβάνω τις συνταγές απο ταο βιβλία τους!
και θέλω τώρα στην αθήνα να βρώ κάνα σχετικό μαγαζί με μπαχαρικά που θα με καλύψουνε στο βιβλίο Oriental Express . Δύσκολα δεν τα βρήκα στο κοινό σουπερ μάρκετ...
αν γνωρίζει κανείς τπτ ρίχτε το!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα Μαρία και Μάριε,

Μαρία συγχαρητήρια για την επιλογή σου να παραγγείλεις το PointsPlus. Θα σου αρέσει πάρα πολύ, αυτό ακριβώς είναι που έχω και ακολουθώ κι εγώ.
Συνεχίζεται η καθοδική πορεία των κιλών μου. ʼλλαξα την ημέρα ζυγίσματος και είναι πλέον κάθε Τετάρτη. Για κάποιον λόγο δεν με βόλευε το Σάββατο.
Στις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου ήμουν 94,1 κιλά και μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα έχασα 1,9 κιλά, φτάνοντας στα 92,2.
Ο τελικός μου στόχος είναι τα 79 κιλά.
Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλώς τονα! Που χάθηκες Παντελή κι εσύ; Μπράβο για την απώλεια... Μια χαρά τα πας! :grin:

----------


## p_k

Πολλές υποχρεώσεις μαζεμένες Μαρία, γι αυτό δεν έγραφα!
Πάντως το πρόγραμμα το συνεχίζω κανονικά!

----------


## euapap

εμένα την ημέρα που ζυγίζομαι η ζυγαριά μου τη φιλάει... ενώ την επομένη είναι μια χαρά
Εγω ξεκίνησα 94 κιλά το 15 Αύγουστο ανήμερα και είμαι τώρα 85.1 Στόχος μου είναι τα 70

----------


## euapap

*22.9.11*

*Πρωί*
30 g corn flakes με αποξηραμένα φρούτα  2 
100 g ποτήρι γάλα 0% 0,5 πόντο 
μισό μπισκότο digestive McVities 0,5 πόντο 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 μπάρα 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
μακαρόνια ολικής άλεσης (κατάμαυρα) 200g νερόβραστα ήθελα άλλα τόσα για να ικανοποιηθώ... τί να βάλω;; 2-3?? 3 
100 γρ κιμά μαγειρεμένο χωρίς λάδι χωρίς λίπος  5 
30 γρ τριμμένο τυρί  3 

σαλάτα με σως βινεγκρέτ 3 για τη σώς


*Απόγευμα*
1,5 ροδάκινο 0

*Βράδυ*
1 τόστ με πιπεριές, μανιτάρια τυρί dirollo, γαλοπούλα βραστή 4
1 γιαούρτι vitaline 0% 1
100 g μακαρόνια μαυρα νερόβραστα 1

25/25 
τον κιμά σωστά τον μέτρησα;; πολλά μου φαίνονται

----------


## euapap

*23.9.11*

*Πρωί*
30 g corn flakes με αποξηραμένα φρούτα  2 
100 g ποτήρι γάλα 0% 0,5 πόντο 
1μπισκότο digestive McVities 1 πόντο 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 μπανάνα 1 

*Μεσημέρι*
γίγαντες χωρίς λάδι με τομάτα και μυρωδικά μαγειρεμένο στη γάστρα 8,5 να βάλω αφού δεν είχαν λαδι καθόλου 
μισή φέτα ψωμί  0,5 
30 γρ τυρί φέτα  1,5 

σαλάτα με σως βινεγκρέτ 3 για τη σώς


*Απόγευμα*
1 ροδάκινο 0
1 φραπεδάκι 2

*Βράδυ*
1 τόστ με πιπεριές, μανιτάρια τυρί dirollo, γαλοπούλα βραστή 4
1 γιαούρτι vitaline 0% 1

24/25 
8,5 για τους γίγαντες;;; ε όχι

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Εύα... το μπάκελ απ'όσο γνωρίζω είναι κουλούρι αφράτο, πως γίνεται να το τρως με μαύρο ψωμί; :question:


το bagel είναι αυτο 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ut-ApbG4YL...0/DSC01824.JPG
(σκέψου το μαυρο χωρίς τίποτα από πάνω)
ξέρεις από το ΙΚΕΑ το ψωμάκι. είναι πολύ μικρότερο από το αφράτο κουλούρι

----------


## euapap

καλέ πού χαθήκατε;

----------


## euapap

*24.9.11*

*Πρωί*
30 g corn flakes με αποξηραμένα φρούτα  2 
100 g ποτήρι γάλα 0% 0,5 πόντο 
1μπισκότο digestive McVities 1 πόντο 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
Φρεντο 2 
1 κουφέτο2 

*Μεσημέρι*
μελιτζάνες στο φούρνο με κρεμμυδάκι και τομάτα χωρίς λάδι 0 
σαλάτα με σως βινεγκρέτ 3 για τη σώς


*Απόγευμα*
1 ροδάκινο 0
1 μπάρα 2

*Βράδυ*
2 πιρουνιές ομελέττα 1
10 γρ πατατάκια πόσο να βάλω; πες 2 αν και μια χούφτα έχει 2, ήταν λιγότερο από χούφτα αλλα οκ πες 2
1 wrap με κρεμμύδια, πιπεριές, μανιτάρια τυρί dirollo 2 φέτες, γαλοπούλα βραστή και 1κγ κέτσαπ 2 +0 +0+0+2+1+0=5
1 γιαούρτι vitaline 0% 1

21/25 σουπερ

----------


## euapap

κοίταγα λίγο για τις μεθόδους που μπορείς κάποιος να εφαρμόσει όταν σταματάει να χάνει και έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό
http://www.angelfire.com/crazy4/ahea...endiePlan.html
το ξέρετε;

----------


## euapap

*25.9.11*
Σήμερα έκανα πολύ γυμναστική. Εκανα 1 ώρα dance- αερόμπικ με την ʼννα μου (τη μεγάλη μου κόρη)!! και πολύ μας άρεσε

*Πρωί*
2 φρυγανιές  2 
2 κγ μέλι 0,5 πόντο 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 καφεδάκι 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
Μπριζόλα χοιρινή 7  
με πατάτες στο φούρνο κανονικά και με το νόμο 3 
σαλάτα με σως βινεγκρέτ 2 για τη σώς


*Απόγευμα*
1 μπάρα 2

έχω σκοπό να φάω
*Βράδυ*
1 τόστ με πιπεριές, μανιτάρια, τυρί γραβιέρα 30γρ, γαλοπούλα βραστή 6
1 γιαούρτι vitaline 0% 1

25/25

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα μόνη σε αφήσανε; Κι εγώ μόλις πριν λίγο μαζεύτηκα στο σπίτι. Φύγαμε άρον άρον την Παρασκευή για το χωριό. Κάναμε το ταξί στους γονείς μου γιατί έχουν το αυτοκίνητό τους στο συνεργείο. Ήταν απόφαση τελευταίας στιγμής και μάλιστα έκλεισα σχεδόν απότομα "συνομιλία" που είχα με τον Μάριο στο σκυπε. Δεν μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε διαφορετικά γιατί η γκρίνια της μάνας μου είναι ανυπόφορη, ασχέτως ότι κατεβάζει τη μούρη και κάνει να μιλήσει μέρες! Το ότι ο άντρας μου υποφέρει με τους κολικούς του νεφρού ούτε που την νοιάζει, αρκεί να γίνει το δικό της. Μόνο αυτή έχει πόνους όλοι οι άλλοι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να πονάνε!  :Mad:  Τέλος πάντων. Το προσπερνάμε και συνεχίζουμε... Στο χωριό μια χαρά τα πήγα διατροφικά. Δεν είχα μαζί μου ούτε ημερολόγιο, ούτε τη λίστα με τους πόντους, γιατί μέσες άκρες έφαγα όσο έπρεπε και πιστεύω σωστά. Η ζυγαριά θα δείξει αύριο τι έκανα αυτές τις μέρες!  :Wink:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ανέβηκα στην ζυγαριά το πρωί και με αποζημίωσε όσο δεν περίμενα. Βέβαια η εβδομάδα που πέρασε με είχε σε έναν συνεχές ποδαρόδρομο πράγμα που βοήθησε και με το παραπάνω στο να χάσω -2,4 κιλά! :thumbup:

----------


## aggeloydaki

μαρία μπράβο!Πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα αυτή την εβδομάδα!Τελικά τι ζυγαριά πήρες?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Θενκ γιου! Μια φθηνή ηλεκτρονική με 11 ευρώ!

----------


## angek

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την ομάδα, τους παλιότερους και 
τους καινούριους φίλους και φίλες!!!! Μετά από σχεδόν 
δύο μήνες απουσίας είπα να ξαναεμφανιστώ και όχι μόνο
σαν αναγνώστρια του φόρουμ, αλλά να στρώσω κ...ο κάτω
και να συνεχίσω την προσπάθειά μου χωρίς καλοκαιρινά
τσιπουράκια,μεζεδάκια και μπυρόνια....Οι δύο μήνες ξεσαλώματος
που πρόσθεσαν τρία περίπου κιλά και πάνω που είχα χαρεί
αλλάζοντας δεκάδα (79,9!!!) έφτασα σιγά σιγά πάλι στα 83!!!
(άτιμη κοινωνία!!!όχι ότι μου φταίει τίποτα αυτή, αλλά έτσι
για να δώσω δραματικό τόνο στην κουβέντα.....)
Διατροφή μπορεί να μην έκανα, αλλά σας παρακολουθούσα
ανελιπώς, ώσπου σήμερα το πρωί πήρα τη μεγάλη απόφαση
να ξαναξεκινήσω την προσπάθειά μου χωρίς ζαβολιές-άλλωστε
είμαστε και μεγάλα παιδιά..
Το πρωινό μου ήταν το στανταράκι μου:γάλα,κορνφλέικς,μέλι
και καφές=4π
μεσημέρι:μπιφτέκι,σαλάτα με 1 κ.γλ λάδι:5π
ενδιάμεσα δύο μήλα
και για βράδυ θα αποφασίσω αργότερα,φεύγω τώρα να πάω
για μπάνιο,να μη το χάσω και σήμερα μολονότι έχει λίγο
βοριαδάκι Παρνασσού... 
θα τα πούμε αργότερα....

----------


## euapap

*27.9.11*

*Πρωί*
2 ρυζογκοφρετες με 2 κγ μελι 3 πόντο 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
2 γερμάδες 0 

*Μεσημέρι*
2 φέτες λεπτοκομμένο σολωμό 2,5 
σαλάτα με σως βινεγκρέτ 3 για τη σώς

*Απόγευμα*
3 cappuccino χωρίς ζάχαρη 6
μισό bagel με μαυρο ψωμί  2
1 αγγουρακι  0

*Βράδυ*
1 τόστ 4
1 γιαούρτι vitaline 0% 1

22/25 σήμερα

----------


## euapap

Μαρία ο άντρας σου πώς είναι;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα!
Εύα είναι καλά. Περιέργως! Στο χωριό κάποιος μας έδωσε ένα βότανο και έβρασα κι απ'την στιγμή που το ήπιε δεν τον ξανάπιασαν κολικοί. Δεν γνωρίζουμε αν η πέτρα έπεσε γιατί δεν ένιωσε το παραμικρό τόσες φορές που έχει πάει τουαλέτα. Του φαίνεται και του ίδιου περίεργο και του πρότεινα αύριο το απόγευμα που θα πάει στο ΙΚΑ στον ουρολόγο για να πάρει κάποιες εξετάσεις, να του πει ότι σταμάτησαν οι πόνοι ώστε να του γράψει να κάνει πάλι ακτινόγραφια για να ξέρουμε. Αν όντως έχει φύγει η πέτρα, να ακυρώσω το ραντεβού για λιθοθριψία στο Ασκληπιείο (που με τις απεργίες των μέσων μεταφοράς το βλέπω δύσκολο να πηγαίνουμε).

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!

*Μαρία*, σας εύχομαι περαστικά! Όλα να πάνε κατ' ευχήν!
Συγχαρητήρια και για τη νέα απώλεια βάρους!
Πας πολύ καλά και το παν είναι η συνέπεια.

*angek*, καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι!
Με προγραμματισμό και συνέπεια θα φτάσεις στο στόχο!

Ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 91,6 κιλά.
Απώλεια 0,6 κιλά δηλαδή.
Η κάθοδος συνεχίζεται.

Καλό μεσημέρι!

----------


## euapap

ρε παιδιά θα μου λύσετε μια ααπορία;; οι φακές έχουν 6 πόντοι το φαγητό κανονικά μαγειρεμένο.
Μια μερίδα χωρίς λάδι πόσο έχει;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Φακές σούπα 240 γρ. 7 πόντοι, φακές νερόβραστες 120 γρ. 2 πόντοι.

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Φακές σούπα 240 γρ. 7 πόντοι, φακές νερόβραστες 120 γρ. 2 πόντοι.


ευχαριστώ
μαγειρεμενα τα μετρας;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ναι Εύα!

Παντελή μπράβο! Είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο! :smilegrin:

----------


## euapap

*28.9.11*

*Πρωί*
30 gr Corn flakes 3 πόντο 
100 gr γάλα 0% 0,5 πόντο 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
2 ρυζογκοφρετες με 2 κγ μελι 3 πόντοι 
φραπεδάκι με 1 κγ ζάχαρη χωρίς γάλα 0 πόντο 

*Μεσημέρι*
φακή χωρίς λάδι 4 
σαλάτα χωριάτικη χωρίς λάδι 0 
μια μπουκιά ψωμάκι 0,5 

*Απόγευμα*
μπάρα με σοκολάτα 3
1 αγγουρακι  0

*Βράδυ*
μακαρόνια ολικής άλεσης 4
30 γρ τριμμένο τυρί 3
21/25

----------


## euapap

*29.9.11*

*Πρωί*
3 ρυζογκοφρετες με 2 κγ μέλι 3 πόντο 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
φραπεδάκι με 1 κγ ζάχαρη χωρίς γάλα 0 πόντο 
γιαούρτι 0% 1

*Μεσημέρι*
τσιπούρα 1,5 
σαλάτα χωριάτικη χωρίς λάδι 0 
μισή φετα φωμί 1 

*Απόγευμα*
μπάρα με σοκολάτα 3
1 αγγουρακι  0
1 μπισκότο digestive 1

*Βράδυ*
wrap τορτίγια τυρί dirollo, γαλοπούλα, πιπεριές, μανιταρια2,5 +1+1+0+0
γιαούρτι 0% 1

15/25 αντε μπας κ ξεκολλήσει η ζυγαριά γιατί σήμερα ανεβηκε!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μη μείνεις με τους 15 πόντους απόψε Εύα. Φάε κάτι επιπλέον.

----------


## euapap

έμεινα στους 15  :Smile:  αλλα είδα στη ζυγαριά σήμερα πτώση επιτέλους!

----------


## euapap

*30.9.11*

*Πρωί*
1 ρυζογκοφρέτα 0,5 πόντος
1 μπισκότο digestive mcVities 1 πόντο 
30γρ corn flakes 3 πόντοι 
100γρ γάλα 0% 0,5 πόντος μήπως πρέπει να βάζω 1? 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 φραπεδάκι με λίγο γάλα 0% 0,5 θα βάλω 
1 μπάρα 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
1 γεμιστό αλλά μεγάλο , 200γρ ήταν, όμως επειδή το πρόσεξα πολύ στο λάδι. Κανονικά γράφει
"ντοματες γεμιστα με κιμα, 2 τεμαχια 8"
βάζω 4 
σαλάτα με 2 κγ λάδι 2 
1/2 φέτα ψωμί  0,5 
20gr τυρί φέτα 2

*Απόγευμα*
μισό αμυγδαλωτό απο την αιδηψό (τα ξέρετε;; ) (ολόκληρο ήταν 20γρ) 1
μισό σύκο 1

για βράδυ ίδομεν..
καμια καλή ιδέα με 4-5 πόντους;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα θα σε δυσαρεστήσω: ένα αμυγδαλωτό έχει 11 πόντους. Αυτό που έφαγες σίγουρα δεν έχει 1 πόντο αλλά ούτε κι 11. Υπολόγισε το κάπου στη μέση. Οπότε για βράδυ σου μένει να φας καμιά αλάδωτη σαλάτα και κάνα φρούτο.

Επιπλέον ποτέ να μην ξαναμείνεις στου 15 πόντους. Το λιγότερο που μπορούμε να μείνουμε είναι 18.

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Εύα θα σε δυσαρεστήσω: ένα αμυγδαλωτό έχει 11 πόντους. Αυτό που έφαγες σίγουρα δεν έχει 1 πόντο αλλά ούτε κι 11. Υπολόγισε το κάπου στη μέση. Οπότε για βράδυ σου μένει να φας καμιά αλάδωτη σαλάτα και κάνα φρούτο.
> 
> Επιπλέον ποτέ να μην ξαναμείνεις στου 15 πόντους. Το λιγότερο που μπορούμε να μείνουμε είναι 18.


Πλάκα κάνεις!!! ήταν πολύ μικρό σα σοκολατακι
θα φαω 6 πόντους για βραδυ γιατί εφτιαξα μια πίτα κ θα χρησιμοποιήσω τους χθεσινούς

----------


## euapap

Μαρία, το αμυγδαλωτό που έφαγα ήταν αυτό και έφαγα το μισό. πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να βάλω τόσους πόντους;

----------


## euapap

*30.9.11*

*Πρωί*
1 ρυζογκοφρέτα 0,5 πόντος
1 μπισκότο digestive mcVities 1 πόντο 
30γρ corn flakes 3 πόντοι 
100γρ γάλα 0% 0,5 πόντος μήπως πρέπει να βάζω 1? 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 φραπεδάκι με λίγο γάλα 0% 0,5 θα βάλω 
1 μπάρα 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
1 γεμιστό αλλά μεγάλο , 200γρ ήταν, όμως επειδή το πρόσεξα πολύ στο λάδι. Κανονικά γράφει
"ντοματες γεμιστα με κιμα, 2 τεμαχια 8"
βάζω 4 
σαλάτα με 2 κγ λάδι 2 
1/2 φέτα ψωμί  0,5 
20gr τυρί φέτα 2

*Απόγευμα*
μισό αμυγδαλωτό απο την αιδηψό (τα ξέρετε;; ) (ολόκληρο ήταν 20γρ) 4 δεν το ξανακάνω το λάθος...
μισό σύκο 1


*Βράδυ*
1,5 κομμάτι κολοκυθόπιτα με φύλλο (από τις συνταγές ww) 4,5+2 

26,5/25

----------


## euapap

πάλι μόνη μου με αφήσατε;;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα τα αμυγδαλωτά έχουν διάφορες παρασκευές κι αναλόγως τα υλικά που είναι φτιαγμένα. Γι'αυτό και σου πρότεινα να υπολογίσεις κάπου στη μέση τους πόντους. Υπολογισέ το τουλάχιστον όσο ένα σοκολατάκι των 20 γρ.. Δηλαδή δώσε 2 πόντους. Στη λίστα που υπάρχει κι εδώ 11 πόντους δίνουν στα αμυγδαλωτά, αλλά δεν διευκρινίζεται τι είδους γλυκά είναι αυτά!

----------


## euapap

καλημέρα

----------


## euapap

*1.10.11*

*Πρωί*
3 ρυζογκοφρέτες 1,5 πόντος
1 κγ μέλι 1 πόντο 
0,5 κομμάτι κολοκυθόπιτα με φύλλο (από τις συνταγές ww) 2

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλό μήνα κορίτσια κι αγόρια. :bigsmile:

----------


## p_k

Καλό μήνα να έχουμε!!! :yes:

----------


## angek

Καλο μήνα και καλό μετακαλόκαιρο (ωραία λέξη ε :Wink: 
γιά όλους και όλες!!!!! Πώς πάνε οι προσπάθειες για
απώλεια κιλών; Εγώ μιά χαρά ξεκίνησα μιας και μέχρι
σήμερα που είναι η πέμπτη μέρα του προγράμματος ww
είμαι ήδη ένα κιλό λιγότερο!!!! το μεσημέρι όμως έφαγα
ελάχιστα, ούτε 3 π. γατί το βράδυ θα βρίσκομαι σε τραπέζι
γάμου και όπως και νάχει θα φάω κάτι παραπάνω...ελπίζω
να μην το παρακάνω και ξεφύγω πολύ, αύριο θα σας πω.
Καλό σαββατόβραδο σε όλους και όλες και πάλι καλό μήνα

----------


## euapap

angek θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις κάτι μαζί σου, μια μπάρα, μισό τοστάκι, να φας μετά το μυστήριο πριν το τραπέζι ώστε να μην πας πολύ πεινασμένη, να είσαι οκ για να μπορείς να διαλλέξεις τί θα φας!
καλά να περάσετε!

----------


## euapap

*1.10.11*
*Πρωί*
3 ρυζογκοφρέτες 1,5 πόντος
1 κγ μέλι 1 πόντο 
0,5 κομμάτι κολοκυθόπιτα με φύλλο (από τις συνταγές ww) 2 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 καφεδάκι 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
φιλέτο γαλοπούλα χωρίς λάδι στο τεφάλ 150 
γαλοπούλα, 1 κομμάτι (100γρ) 2,5 πόντοι 4  
σαλάτα πράσινη με σως βινεγκρέτ 2 για τη σώς


*Απόγευμα*
1 μπάρα 2
4 σύκα 2
1 μουστοκούλουρο 3

*Βράδυ*
τοστάκι με dirollo και γαλοπούλα. Εβαλα και πιπεριές, μανιτάρια, μαρουλάκι 4

23,5/25

μπορεί να φάω άλλο μισό μουστοκούλουρο

----------


## euapap

μια συνταγούλα από μας

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-X78FyV43M

----------


## vasiliki67

Ευα αυτο το βιβλιο με τις συνταγες των ww, που το εχεις βρει?

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα, τι κανετε? Βλεπω τα πατε μια χαρα! Εμεις τελειωσαμε με την μετακομιση, εχω και ιντερνετ τωρα οποτε μπαινω πιο δυναμικα στο προγραμμα.

Αυτη τη βδομαδα αλλα 700 γρ εφυγαν και ελπιζω να μην γυρισουν  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα τρελάθηκα με τα κοριτσάκια σου! Πολύ όμορφη η στιγμή που μαγειρεύεται παρεούλα! Και πολύ ωραία η συνταγή θα έλεγα! Έχω όλα τα υλικά οπότε κάποια στιγμή θα την φτιάξω κι εγώ. Πως μπορούμε να βρούμε κι εμείς το βιβλίο αυτό με τις συνταγές; :duh:

"Πριγκίπισσα" χάθηκες στην μετακόμιση; Welcome back! :blush:

----------


## angek

Καλησπέρα σας, κατόρθωσα λοιπόν (σε ευχαριστώ euapap
για τις συμβουλές σου ώστε να μην σαβουριάσω στο τραπέζι
του γάμου) να κρατηθώ σε λογικότατα -τηρουμένων των αναλογιών
πλαίσια και να μην υπερβώ συνολικά τους 20 π. συμπεριλαμβανομένου
και του κρασιού, οπότε με το πολύ ελαφρύ μεσημεριανο και πρωϊνό
δεν ξεπέρασα τους 27 π. όλη την ημέρα. Σήμερα το πρωϊνό (στις 12!!
λόγω ξενυχτιού και χορού) ήταν κορνφλέικς,γαλα,καφές 4π, το μεσημέρι
στις 4 περίπου λίγο ψάρι καί χόρτα, 1φ.φωμί 7π, και για το βράδυ ίδωμεν..
πάντως βρε παιδιά σήμερα ήμουνα άλλα 700 γρ, πιό κάτω!!!ε ρε τι κάνουν
τρείς ώρες χορός.. σας χαιρετώ, πάω για μπάνιο-θάλασσα εννοώ όχι
στη μπανιέρα!!! ζήλεια!!!!!!

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Ευα αυτο το βιβλιο με τις συνταγες των ww, που το εχεις βρει?


 μου το έδωσε μια κοπέλα που πήγαινε παλιά στα ww

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Εύα τρελάθηκα με τα κοριτσάκια σου! Πολύ όμορφη η στιγμή που μαγειρεύεται παρεούλα! Και πολύ ωραία η συνταγή θα έλεγα! Έχω όλα τα υλικά οπότε κάποια στιγμή θα την φτιάξω κι εγώ. Πως μπορούμε να βρούμε κι εμείς το βιβλίο αυτό με τις συνταγές;


να το ανεβάσω εγω;; πώς; δεν έχω σκάννερ
να βγάλω φωτογραφία τις σελίδες;

----------


## euapap

*2.10.11*

*Πρωί*
30γρ corn flakes 3 πόντοι 
100γρ γάλα 1,5% 1,5 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 φραπεδάκι με λίγο γάλα 0% 0,5 θα βάλω 
1 μπανάνα1 

*Μεσημέρι*
πατατοσαλάτα 2ΚΣ 4 3 
σαλάτα με 2 κγ λάδι 2 
1 φέτα ψωμί  1 
1 μπριζόλα χοιρινή μικρή 7
3 μικρά κεμπαμπάκια (σα σουτζουκάκια μικρα) καμια 10αριά σίγουρα

*Απόγευμα*
λίγο γαλακτομπούρεκο (το 1/4 του κομματιού) 3
1 μπανάνα 1.

*Βράδυ*
κανονικά δεν πρέπει να φάω τίποτα... για να δουμε...

33/25 
Τελικά καλά έκανα εκείνη την ημέρα και έφαγα μόνο 15... να που μου χρειάστηκαν οι +8!!

----------


## natallie

> _Originally posted by ELENI33_
> layza σ'ευχαριστω παραπολυ!! με σωζεις! και ευχαριστω και την sougar βεβαια,που ειναι και ζωντανο παραδειγμα της αποτελεσματικοτητας της διαιτας..
> 
> Layza εσενα τελικα σε βοηθησε το προγραμμα?
> εγω μαλλον απο δευτερα που θα παω στο γραφειο και θα το τυπωσω θα ξεκινησω πιο συστηματικα..
> ακομα και 5 κιλα να χασω μεχρι τον οκτωβριο ειναι καλυτερο απ'το τιποτα...τον τελευταιο καιρο ετσι κι αλλιως με το παραμικρο παιρνω...πρεπει να το κλεισω λιγο το ρημαδι...
> 
> φιλια σε ολους και καλη μας αρχη-συνεχεια!



Γεια κ απο μένα κορίτσια!
Είχα ξεκινήσει κ γω πρόπερσι με αυτό το πρόγραμμα (βασικα ειχα βρει σε ενα περιοδικό - νομιζω στο Forma - τους πόντους κάθε τροφίμου και την ιδανική ποσότητα ανά άτομο) το ακολούθησα για 2 μήνες και είχα χάσει 4-5 κιλά - βέβαια κ με ελαφριά άσκηση. δε θυμάμαι γιατί σταμάτησα. Θυμάμαι πάντως ότι δεν πεινούσα ή τουλάχιστον δεν λιμοκτονούσα. ʼντε να τ αρχίσω πάλι να δούμε τι θα δούμε.

Καλή αρχή και κυρίως καλή μας επιτυχία!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

natallie μήπως εννοείς το "Αρμονία"; Γιατί κι εγώ έχω το περιοδικό με τη διατροφή με τους πόντους που δίνει (δεν έχει σχέση με ww) -αν είναι το ίδιο- και θα έλεγα ότι είναι περισσότερο περιοριστικό σε σχέση με το φλέξι. Κάνε σύγκριση και εφάρμοσε αυτό που σου ταιριάζει!

----------


## euapap

χθες το βράδυ, όχι μόνο δεν τηρησα αυτό που είπα ότι δε θα φάω, άλλα έφαγα και 4 κριτσίνια με κασέρι... δεν πειράζει σήμερα πιο καλά, ήθελα έτσι και αλλιώς μια μέρα να φάω καλά για να ξεκουνήσει ο μεταβολισμός μου

*3.10.11*

*Πρωί*
30γρ corn flakes 3 πόντοι 
100γρ γάλα 1,5% 1,5 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης 4 

*Μεσημέρι*
σπανακόρυζο χωρίς λάδι, θα μετρήσω μόνο το ρύζι 3 
τοματοσαλάτα χωρίς λάδι 0 
χόρτα με 1 κγ λάδι  1 

*Απόγευμα*
1 μπανάνα 1
1 μπάρα 2

*Βράδυ*
τοστάκι 4

19,5/25
5,5 πόντοι στην αποθήκη  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

euapap, δεν πειράζει που έφαγες τα κριτσίνια!
Μια στις τόσες να κάνεις μια μικροπαρασπονδία δεν πειράζει!
Τις μπάρες όμως γιατί τις υπολογίζεις 3 πόντους;
Οι Fitness για παράδειγμα έχουν 2 πόντους η καθεμιά υπολογίζοντας τις θερμίδες και τα λιπαρά τους.
Επίσης, η τοματοσαλάτα χωρίς λάδι έχει 0 πόντους.
Γιατί βάζεις 2;
Έχει κανένα άλλο υλικό μέσα;

----------


## ^princess_85^

hello

Τι κανετε? 

Το προγραμμα παει πολυ καλα και συνεχιζεται...Σημερα εκανα και 20 λεπτα dance workout!!

Εφτιαξα και πραλινα φουντουκιου 2 ποντους τα 20 γραμμαρια και εννοειται την τιμησα!!

:bouncy:

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> euapap, δεν πειράζει που έφαγες τα κριτσίνια!
> Μια στις τόσες να κάνεις μια μικροπαρασπονδία δεν πειράζει!
> Τις μπάρες όμως γιατί τις υπολογίζεις 3 πόντους;
> Οι Fitness για παράδειγμα έχουν 2 πόντους η καθεμιά υπολογίζοντας τις θερμίδες και τα λιπαρά τους.
> Επίσης, η τοματοσαλάτα χωρίς λάδι έχει 0 πόντους.
> Γιατί βάζεις 2;
> Έχει κανένα άλλο υλικό μέσα;


αχ σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διορθώσεις!!
οι τοματοσαλάτα πήγε από λαθος κόπυ πέιστ.
είχε μέσα λίγες ελίτσες αλλα τις κόβω σε ροδέλες και τρώω πολύ λίγες (2-3)

οι μπάρες νόμιζα ότι ήταν 2 χωρίς σοκολάτα και 3 με σοκολάτα.θα τις υπολογίσω και μόνη μου
σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ πολύ

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by ^princess_85^_
> Το προγραμμα παει πολυ καλα και συνεχιζεται...Σημερα εκανα και 20 λεπτα dance workout!!


α για πες, ψάχνω στο youtube!!
έχεις κάποιο πρόγραμμα;

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ^princess_85^_
> Το προγραμμα παει πολυ καλα και συνεχιζεται...Σημερα εκανα και 20 λεπτα dance workout!!
> 
> 
> ...


Το προγραμμα εννοω των weight watchers.:smilegrin:

Τωρα για το dance workout ειναι το dance workout for dummies, παρα πολυ καλο, εχει 2 20λεπτα οποτε η κανεις το ενα η κανεις και τα δυο!!

----------


## euapap

εγω κάνω αυτό
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJpvv5lwEjw&feature=fvst
αλλά το έχω βαρεθεί

----------


## angek

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους!! τί κάνετε και πώς προχωράει
η προσπάθειά σας στην απώλεια βάρους; Διαπίστωσα κάτι: ψάχνοντας
τις πρώτες μου αναρτήσεις στο φόρουμ (και αυτό θα μπορούσε νομίζω
να βοηθήσει και άλλα μέλη). Ξαναδιαβάζοντας τί είχα γράψει από τότε
που μπήκα και εγώ στην ομάδα, είτε ο ενθουσιασμός και η διάθεση,
είτε η χαρα με την μικρή ή μεγαλύτερη απώλεια βάρους, μου "ενεργοποίησαν"
το κίνητρο να μην εγκαταλείψω τις προσπάθειες μου.Πολλά από τα παλαιά μέλη
όμως έχουν σημειώσει πολλές απουσίες.. Τί να κάνουν άραγε οι Arte, η Nefeli, το
Αsteraki και τόσες άλλες που έχουν εξαφανιστεί; Νομίζω πως η πιό σταθερή
στο φόρουμ (και απόλυτα χρησιμη με τις συμβου.λές της είναι η Μαρία) χωρίς
βεβαίως να μειώνω και την αξία των υπολοίπων....ο κάθε ένας συμμετέχει
και βοηθάει όσο και όπως μπορεί.
Αύριο έναι η επίσημη μέρα ζυγίσματος και θα δω τι θα δείξει συνολικά για 
την πρώτη εβδομάδα που ξανάρχισα το ww μετά από δίμηνη (Αύγουστο-
Σεπτέμβριο) διακοπή. Καλό σας βράδυ...

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> εγω κάνω αυτό
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJpvv5lwEjw&feature=fvst
> αλλά το έχω βαρεθεί


Aυτο που σου λεω ειναι παρα πολυ καλο, δοκιμασε το! Σου εστειλα μηνυμα!

----------


## euapap

ευχαριστω!

----------


## euapap

καλή συνέχεια αngek!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!!! :yes:
Πάμε με αισιοδοξία και αυτοπεποίθηση!  :Wink:

----------


## euapap

ρε παιδιά, εδω και 12 μέρες είμαι στα ίδια κιλά, δηλαδή η ζυγαριά κάθε μέρα δείχνει 85.2, 85.7, 85,3, 85 και ξανά 85,7
τί κάνω λάθος;;
μη μου πείτε να μη ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα γιατί θέλω να ξέρω τί μου γίνεται. τα'χω βάλει και σε εξέλ και έχω και γραφική παράσταση με την απώλειά μου.
Εκανα λίγο και το Wendie Plan (όχι οργανωμένα, έτσι σαν ιδέα) και τίποτα...

----------


## angek

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!! Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι όμορφα
ξεκίνησε το πρωϊνό μου!!!! Πριν απο λίγο ζυγίστηκα και δεν
θα το πιστέψετε αλλά με έδειξε η ζυγαριά -2,5 μέσα σε μιά
7 μέρες, από 83 που ξεκίνησα την περασμένη Τρίτη τώρα 80,5!!!
πράγμα απίστευτο γιατί ποτέ η πρώτη εδβομάδα ww όποτε
ξεκινούσα παλαιότερα δεν με έδειχνε με μεγαλύτερη απώλεια
του ενός κιλού. Μπορεί να μου έκανε καλό ο τρίωρος χορός
το σαββατόβραδο στο γάμο, ή το γεγονός ότι κολυμπάω
καθημερινά (αλλά χθες το απόγευμα -ήταν 7 η ώρα, το νερό
κρύο αρκετα και το..."δάγκωσα"λίγο.
Αυτή η διατροφική μου εβδομάδα ξεκινάει από σήμερα με τους
καλλίτερους οιωνούς...για να δούμε πως θα πάει...

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by angek_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!! Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι όμορφα
> ξεκίνησε το πρωϊνό μου!!!! Πριν απο λίγο ζυγίστηκα και δεν
> θα το πιστέψετε αλλά με έδειξε η ζυγαριά -2,5 μέσα σε μιά
> 7 μέρες, από 83 που ξεκίνησα την περασμένη Τρίτη τώρα 80,5!!!
> πράγμα απίστευτο γιατί ποτέ η πρώτη εδβομάδα ww όποτε
> ξεκινούσα παλαιότερα δεν με έδειχνε με μεγαλύτερη απώλεια
> του ενός κιλού. Μπορεί να μου έκανε καλό ο τρίωρος χορός
> το σαββατόβραδο στο γάμο, ή το γεγονός ότι κολυμπάω
> ...



Μπραβοοοοοο angek. Τελεια!!! Σε πιστευω γιατι και εγω την πρωτη εβδομαδα εχασα 4 κιλα σχεδον!! Συνεχισε ετσι και συνεχισε και να γυμναζεσαι με καθε τροπο και θα δεις θεαματικα αποτελεσματα!!!

(ποπο μολις φτασω και εγω 80,5 θα κανω παρτυ, με εχει στοιχειωσει αυτο το 8 :Ρ )

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> ρε παιδιά, εδω και 12 μέρες είμαι στα ίδια κιλά, δηλαδή η ζυγαριά κάθε μέρα δείχνει 85.2, 85.7, 85,3, 85 και ξανά 85,7
> τί κάνω λάθος;;
> μη μου πείτε να μη ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα γιατί θέλω να ξέρω τί μου γίνεται. τα'χω βάλει και σε εξέλ και έχω και γραφική παράσταση με την απώλειά μου.
> Εκανα λίγο και το Wendie Plan (όχι οργανωμένα, έτσι σαν ιδέα) και τίποτα...


Πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη, καποια στιγμη θα ξεκολλησει δεν μπορει :yes:

----------


## euapap

υπομονή κάνω..

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο κορίτσια κι αγόρια. Ο Μάριος πάλι λάμπει διά της απουσίας του! Πολύ διάβασμα αυτό το παιδί! Κι εγώ δεν είχα χρόνο να ανοίξω το σκυπε μήπως και τον πετύχαινα μέσα. Είχαμε τρεξίματα για τα του συζύγου θέματα υγείας και σήμερα τελείωσαν αισιόδοξα όπως μας ενημέρωσε ο ..."λιθοτρίφτης" γιατρός! Επιστρέψαμε σπίτι και ήδη ο σύζυγος είχα αιματουρία, ένδειξη πως πέτυχε η λιθοτριψία και ότι τα υπολείμματα της πέτρας φεύγουν κι απελευθερώνουν σιγά σιγά τον ουρητήρα του. Σε 10 μέρες θα κάνει μια επαναληπτική ακτινογραφία να δούμε αν έφυγε εντελώς η πέτρα! 

Τα κιλά τα δικά μου παραμένουν σταθερά αυτή την εβδομάδα. Είχα μια απίστευτη πείνα και το θέμα εξηγείτε ότι σήμερα είδα αιμορραγία. Να είναι η έμμηνος 10 μέρες νωρίτερα; Ή να είναι ένδειξη του ινομυωμάτος που όποτε το θυμηθεί μου θυμίζει την παρουσία του μέσα μου; :fake sniffle: 

Από μέρα σε μέρα αναμένω και το πακέτο του Point Plus. Μακάρι να το λάβω γρήγορα! Αυτά τα νέα μου! 

Angek θέλω να είμαι παρούσα και με τις λιγοστές μου γνώσεις να βοηθάω όποτε και όπως μπορώ. Η Εύα είναι καθημερινά παρούσα και πιστεύω να μην βαρεθεί να δίνει την διατροφική της ενημέρωση. Ο p_k δηλώνει κι αυτός παρόν όποτε δεν τρέχει με υποχρεώσεις... Κι επιτέλους άντε μαζευτείτε κι οργανωθείτε! ʼντε να ανεβαίνει η ομάδα! :yes:

----------


## euapap

με το πρόβλημα μου;; τι εχετε να πείτε;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κατ'αρχήν Εύα θα πρέπει να βάλεις το γάλα στο πρόγραμμα. Δεν πίνεις καθόλου γάλα, γιαουρτάκι άφαντο... Βάλε και το λάδι στην διατροφή σου, μην είσαι τόσο αυστηρή σε αυτό. Σταμάτα να ζυγίζεσαι καθημερινά γιατί το καθημερινό ζύγισμα σου προκαλεί εκνευρισμό κι άγχος και κατά συνέπεια αντί να δείχνει αυτό που θες σου δείχνει το αντίθετο. Κάποιες τροφές ίσως σου προκαλούν κατακράτηση υγρών! Μια δραστική λύση είναι να φας κανονικό φαγητό. Δώσε μια μέρα ελεύθερη στον εαυτό σου και φάε ότι τραβά η ψυχή σου. Αυτό το ξάφνιασμα θα ενεργοποιήσει τον οργανισμό σου να κάνει καύσεις. 
Μην ξεχνάς ότι ο κάθε οργανισμός αντιδρά ανάλογα σε μια διατροφή. Όποιο Wendy Plan και να ακολουθήσεις, αν ο οργανισμός σου θέλει να κάνει διάλειμμα θα το κάνει. Κάποτε που κόντευα να φτάσω στον στόχο, ο οργανισμός μου δεν έλεγε να χάσει. Αυτό οφειλόταν κυρίως στο ότι για πρώτη φορά είχα φθάσει σε κάποιο σχετικά καλό βάρος και στο ότι 3 φορές την εβδομάδα επί 2 ώρες γυμναζόμουν. ʼρα έκαιγα λίπος με την γυμναστική αλλά κέρδιζα σε μυική μάζα κι έτσι ένας λόγος που δεν έχανα ήταν κι αυτός. Δεν μπορούσα να το δεχθώ κι αντί να συμφιλιωθώ με την νέα κατάσταση και την όμορφη εικόνα μου, υπέβαλα στον εαυτό μου αυστηρότερη διατροφή -δεν έτρωγα όλα όσα είχα μέσα στην ημέρα- κι ο οργανισμός μου επέμενε να μην χάνει ή αν έχανε βάρος θα ήταν απλά σε γραμμάρια. Δώσε λοιπόν τον χρόνο στον οργανισμό σου και κάποια στιγμή θα ξεκινήσει και πάλι. Μην σε απασχολεί και μην αγχώνεσαι! Ζυγίσου κάθε εβδομάδα κι όχι καθημερινά, άλλαξε λίγο την διατροφή σου -πάντα μέσα στα πλαίσια του ww- κι όλα θα πάρουν πάλι τον δρόμο τους!

----------


## euapap

Σε ευχαριστώ Μαρία, απλώς ρε παιδί μου έχω δει να μην χάνει κάποιος για 1 βδομάδα και την επόμενη να πέφτει η ζυγαριά κατακόρυφα. Το δικό μου το στάσιμο δεν το έχω δει ξανά... είναι πολλές μερες...



> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Κατ'αρχήν Εύα θα πρέπει να βάλεις το γάλα στο πρόγραμμα. Δεν πίνεις καθόλου γάλα, γιαουρτάκι άφαντο... Βάλε και το λάδι στην διατροφή σου, μην είσαι τόσο αυστηρή σε αυτό.


πίνω γάλα το πρωί και 1 γιαούρτι το βράδυ. Καλά δεν είναι; έτσι έτρωγα και πριν

Λάδι τρωω 2 κγ το μεσημέρι. καλά δεν είναι;

----------


## euapap

*4.10.11*

*Πρωί*
2 ρυζογκοφρέτες 1
2 κγ μέλι 0,5 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 μουστοκούλουρο 3 
1 φέτα ψωμί του τοστ σικάλεως 1 
1 φέτα τυρί dirollo 1 


*Μεσημέρι*
2 μπιφτέκια γαλοπούλας εντελώς άπαχα 100 γ3,5 
τοματοσαλάτα χωρίς λάδι 0 
σαλάτα πράσινη με 2 κγ λάδι  2 

*Απόγευμα*
1 μπανάνα 1
1 μπάρα 2

*Βράδυ*
1 τοστάκι και το μισό της Αννας 4+2,5
Γιαούρτι 0% vitaline με φρούτα 1

22,5/25
2,5 στην αποθήκη και 5,5 από χτες= 8

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κάνε και κάνα φαγητό μαγειρευτό με το λαδάκι του κανονικά. Βάλε ποικιλία στην διατροφή σου μην είσαι τόσο αυστηρή, άσε που θα κουραστείς στο τέλος!

Κοίτα κόλλημα είχα κι εγώ. Αλλά ήταν πάνω από μήνα και οφειλόταν καθαρά στον θυρεοειδή μου. Η TSH ήταν αυξημένη, με το που άρχισα αγωγή με χάπι, σιγά σιγά ξεκόλλησε η ζυγαριά. Πριν 15 μέρες περίπου που έκανα πάλι έλεγχο της TSH βρέθηκε παραπάνω αυξημένη και αυξήθηκε η δόση του χαπιού. Αισθάνομαι να δουλεύει ο οργανισμός μου, αλλά αυτή την εβδομάδα έμεινα στάσιμη γιατί με έπιασαν οι νυχτερινές επιδρομές στο ψυγείο με τάση στα γλυκά και προσπαθούσα να αρκεστώ ή σε φρούτα ή σε γιαούρτια με μέλι. Ευτυχώς έμεινα στάσιμη στα κιλά. Αυτό οφειλόταν ότι μου ξανάρθε περίοδος 10 μέρες νωρίτερα. Έχω ινομύωμα κι αυτό είναι που δημιουργεί το θέμα αραιά και που. Γυναικολόγος με καθησύχασε πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας για αυτό. Μόνο αν είχα έντονους πόνους και συνεχείς αιμοραγίες θα κατέληγα σε χειρουργείο. Απ'την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα κι αφού όλα τα γεννητικά όργανα είναι καθαρά, χωρίς κύστες κλπ... δεν έχω λόγο να ανησυχώ. Πλέον τα γυναικολογικής φύσης θέματα πάνε σε προγραμματισμό του ετήσιου τσεκ-απ και μόνο τον θυρεοειδή θα ελέγξω ξανά σε 2,5 μήνες περίπου κι αν η TSH έχει πάει στο φυσιολογικό της επίπεδο το επόμενο τσεκ-απ θα είναι μετά από 6 μήνες.
Μήπως λοιπόν έχεις κι εσύ κάποιο θέμα ορμονικό;

----------


## euapap

Χμ...
τον θυροειδή μου τον παρακολουθούμε γενικά γιατί έχω έντονο κληρονομικό και έχω αυξημένα αντισώματα.
Δεν παίρνω χάπια ακόμα λόγω θηλασμού (μουφα μου φάνηκε αυτό και ο γιατρός ψιλοάσχετος αλλα αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία)
πρεπει να το παρακολουθήσω...
αλλα από την άλλη ένας άλλος γιατρός, μου είχε πει ότι ο θυροειδής δεν ευθύνεται για την αυξηση του βάρους συνολικά, άντε να'ναι ένα 2-3 κιλά... που το πρόβλημα μου δεν είναι αυτού του βεληνεκούς  :Wink:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κοίτα εν μέρη ευθύνεται και ο θυρεοειδής για το βάρος που μπορεί να πάρει κάποιος, απ'την άλλη παίζει και τον ρόλο του στην λειτουργία του μεταβολισμού. Πάντως αφού υπάρχει ιστορικό, το κόλλημα του βάρους σου ίσως να οφείλεται σε αυτό. Αν συνεχιστεί το κόλλημα μην απογοητευτείς. Συνεχίζεις την διατροφή σου κανονικά κι ας χάσεις μέχρι και μερικά γραμμάρια κι όταν αρχίσεις τα χάπια θα καταλάβεις την διαφορά.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Έυα αυτό με το θυροειδή μου το έχουν πει και εμένα 2 γιατροί,η άυξηση βάρους μπορεί να είναι 2-3 κιλά και απλά τόσα χρόνια το χρησιμοποιούσαν σαν άλλοθι τόσο οι γιατροί όσο και οι ασθενείς για τα παραπανίσια κιλά ,Σχετικά με το κόλημα της ζυγαριάς εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο περίεργο και παλιότερα που έκανα δίαιτες δεν έχανα κάθε εβδομάδα και ακόμα και τώρα με την επέμβαση υπάρχει και εβδομάδα που δεν έχω χάσει γραμμάριο (θεωρείται ακόμα και σε εμένα φυσιολογικό να φτάνω σε πλατώ και να κολάω)και μετά από 10 μέρες ας πούμε να χάσω 1-1,5 κιλό μαζεμένο.Κανε υπομονή και αφού δεν ξεφεύγεις από την διατροφή σου στο τέλος θα χάσεις.

----------


## euapap

Ευχαριστώ
ουσιαστικά γιαυτό σας το λεώ και το μοιράζομαι, για να μου πείτε ότι μόνο υπομονή χρειάζεται να κάνω και όχι κάτι άλλο

----------


## p_k

euapap, τα σημεία "πλατό" συμβαίνουν. Απλά προσπέρασέ τα μη δίνεις σημασία και κυρίως μην αποθαρρύνεσαι με τίποτε!
Προχώρα κανονικά εφαρμόζοντας το πρόγραμμα και όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Θα το δεις.

Ημέρα ζυγίσματος για μένα η σημερινή και είχα νέα απώλεια, αυτήν τη φορά 200 γραμμάρια, ή αλλιώς 0,2 κιλά.

Συνοπτικά έχουμε:

*14.09.2011* 94,1
*21.09.2011* 92,2 (-1,9)
*28.09.2011* 91,6 (-0,6)
*05.10.2011* 91,4 (-0,2)

Στόχος τα 79 κιλά.

----------


## ^princess_85^

Πεταει η ομαδα!!

Η απωλεια ειναι παντα απωλεια και ευπροσδεκτη ειτε ειναι 200 γραμμαρια ειτε 2 κιλα  :Smile: 

Αυριο κλεινω 6 βδομαδες διαιτας!!! Και εχω κουραγιο να συνεχισω και αλλο τοσο και μετα αλλο τοσο μεχρι να τα χασω ολα!!

Αυτος ο μηνας ειναι μηνας προκλησης για μενα.. Εχω βαλει καποιους στοχους και ελπιζω να τους καταφερω!!!!


:roll:


:bouncing::bouncing:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μόλις έλαβα το Point Plus! ΟΛΟΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ! Όλα τα πράγματα μέσα στις ζελατίνες τους και το κομπιουτεράκι που μου θυμίζει την θήκη πούδρας make up!!! Θα αρχίσω να το μελετάω γιατί όλα τα βιβλία έχουν κάποιον μικρό όγκο ώστε να βγάλω μιαν άκρη για το πως δουλεύει το σύστημα! Και πιστεύω ότι πλέον θα αρχίσω να μετράω Points Plus σύντομα αντί για φλέξι! :duh:

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Μόλις έλαβα το Point Plus! ΟΛΟΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ! Όλα τα πράγματα μέσα στις ζελατίνες τους και το κομπιουτεράκι που μου θυμίζει την θήκη πούδρας make up!!! Θα αρχίσω να το μελετάω γιατί όλα τα βιβλία έχουν κάποιον μικρό όγκο ώστε να βγάλω μιαν άκρη για το πως δουλεύει το σύστημα! Και πιστεύω ότι πλέον θα αρχίσω να μετράω Points Plus σύντομα αντί για φλέξι! :duh:


Τελεια Μαρια, καλη μελετη και καλη αρχη με το νεο συστημα το οποιο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!! :yes:

:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## euapap

*6.10.11*

*Πρωί*
2 ρυζογκοφρέτες 1
2 κγ μέλι 0,5 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 φέτα ψωμί του τοστ σικάλεως 1 
μισό κουλούρι Θεσνίκης 2 


*Μεσημέρι*
1 τσιπουρα 1,5 
Βραστά λαχανικά με λίγο λαδολέμονο 3 
τοματοσαλάτα χωρίς λάδι 0 
σαλάτα πράσινη με 2 κγ λάδι  2 

*Απόγευμα*
1 καφεδάκι 0

*Βράδυ*
1 wrap με 2 φέτες τυρί light και 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα , πιπεριές, ρόκα, κρεμμύδι, μανιτάρια και λίγο καλαμπόκι 6
Γιαούρτι 0% vitaline με φρούτα 1

19/25
6 στην αποθήκη και 8 από τις άλλες μέρες= 14

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα καλημερα!
απο σημερα οργανωση και ξεκιναμε δυναμικα !!!!

το ενα βαρος πια μου εφυγε ( το πτυχιο) ναι ναι παρεδωσα διπλωματικη ..
οποτε τερμα οι δικαιολογιες πια .. ο επομενος στοχος ειναι τα κιλα μας! 

τα φιλια μου και καλη μερα να εχουμε ολοι μας !

----------


## euapap

συγχαρητηρια για το πτυχίο τι;;;
καλή επιτυχία στο 2ο σου στόχο

----------


## euapap

Μαρία, το weight down είναι καλύτερο από το φλεξι;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Είναι πιο αυστηρό Εύα! Είναι καθαρά υγιεινή διατροφή με αρκετούς περιορισμούς. Το φλέξι είναι ευέλικτο γιατί μπορείς να φας και μαγειρευτό φαγητό, ενώ στο weight down το φτιάχνεις νερόβραστο και στο τέλος προσθέτεις την 1 ΚΣ λάδι που δικαιούσαι την ημέρα. Για την εποχή που το έκανα ήταν καλό, αλλά πλέον δεν άντεχα συνέχεια τα ίδια και τα ίδια και τα νερόβραστα! ʼσε που είναι και διατροφή ακριβή για την τσέπη! Δεν ενδείκνυται στην εποχή μας! :no:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γεια σας,

τι κανετε?

Εγω γενικα τα παω πολυ πολυ καλα! Την Κυριακη θα ζυγιστω να δω και τι εχω κανει αυτη τη βδομαδα!

Την Τριτη ξεκινησα γυμναστικη, κανω ενα dance workout και ενα αλλο της Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred το οποιο ειναι παρα πολυ καλο!

Νιωθω οτι ειμαι πολυ κοντα στο πρωτο στοχο μου που ειναι τα 85,3 κιλα!!

:bouncing::bouncing::bouncing:

----------


## euapap

τα καλαμάκια χοιρινά πόσους πόντουης έχουν;; εχουμε επισκέψεις σήμερα και έφαγα 3 καλαμάκια και μια μικρή μπριζολίτσα, αλλα τίποτα από τα υπόλοιπα, ούτε πίτα, ούτε πατάτες ούτε λουκανικο-σπανακο-τυρο=κασεροπιτάκια κτλ κτλ... και μας έφεραν και ντόνατς και μηλόπιτες και κρουασάν και ούτε μύρισα!! (σας το λέω για να μη μου πείτε ότι έφαγα πολύ)

----------


## euapap

αυτό κάνεις;


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WSPkxYX2Xc&feature=fvwrel
```

----------


## ^princess_85^

Ναι αυτο κανω, ειμαι στο πρωτο επιπεδο, το ξεκινησα απο την τριτη. Θα το κανω ενα μηνα να δω τι διαφορα θα εχω.

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα

Σημερα ηταν η επισημη μερα ζυγισματος και το αποτελεσμα με δικαιωσε...87,1, -1,400 γραμμαρια απο την προηγουμενη Κυριακη (με πιτσα, μερεντα και αλλες μικρες λιχουδιες).

:grin::grin::grin:

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο princess85!!!
Συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ καλή απώλεια!
Το PointsPlus εφαρμόζεις, σωστά;

----------


## ^princess_85^

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ :Big Grin: 

Κανω το αντιστοιχο αγγλικο, το οποιο με εχει βολεψει παρα πολυ. Κοντευω 7 εβδομαδες διαιτας, κατι που αλλες φορες δεν θα ειχε συμβει, θα τα ειχα παρατησει ηδη!!!!

:smilegrin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο "πριγκίπισσα"! Από σήμερα άρχισα κι εγώ με το PointsPlus. Ο Μάριος (που χάθηκε πάλι; ) με είχε τρελάνει με τις ...εξουθενωτικές λεπτομέρειες του προγράμματος (και καλά έκανε βεβαίως), αλλά στο πακετάκι μου είναι τόσο απλό και λιτό, που οι μόνες λεπτομέρειες που έχει είναι για τις "δυνατές τροφές" (Power Foods). Όπως και να'χει στην αρχή είχα μπερδευτεί γιατί περίμενα να βρω το χαρτονένιο μετρητή πόντων καθώς και πληροφορίες για το πόσους πόντους μου αναλογούν κλπ., αλλά τελικά το κομπιουτεράκι κάνει όλες τις δουλειές! Βρήκα τους πόντους μου σε αυτό. Γενικά πάντως στα βιβλία τους παραπέμπουν στην σελίδα τους για μια πιο πλήρη ενημέρωση. 
Λόγω του άγχους μου των τελευταίων ημερών -με λύπη μου το γράφω- πάλι έβαλα κιλά. Πάνω που με οργανώνω κάτι τυχαίνει και χάνω τον μπούσουλα. Θέλω να ελπίζω πως τα απρόοπτα έλαβαν τέλος, για να κοιτάξω και εμένα λίγο! 

Αρχή PointsPlus: 116.5 κιλά
Ημερήσιοι πόντοι+: 37
Πρώτος στόχος: Απώλεια του 10% του βάρους μου (106,5).

Αμφιβάλω αν κάνω καν χρήση των 49 εβδομαδιαίων πόντων μπόνους!

----------


## p_k

Μαρία, καλή αρχή με το νέο πρόγραμμα!
Μη στενοχωριέσαι που έβαλες λίγο, ξεκίνα όμως σήμερα με το PointsPlus και θα δεις τι ωραίο που είναι.
Θα σου έλεγα όμως να χρησιμοποιείς τους 49 εβδομαδιαίους πόντους, δεν τους έβαλαν τυχαία. Χρησιμοποίησέ τους όπως θέλεις, είτε όλους μαζί είτε μοιρασμένους στην εβδομάδα (το αναφέρει στις οδηγίες έτσι ακριβώς).
Είναι υπολογισμένοι ώστε να μη σου δημιουργούν πρόβλημα.
Από την άλλη, είναι και προαιρετικό. Ό,τι θέλεις επιλέγεις.
Θα δεις πώς θα πας κι αναλόγως θα κρίνεις.
Δώσε λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να προσαρμοστεί στο νέο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή. Θα δω πως θα πάει η πρώτη εβδομάδα. Έχω την αμφιβολία για την χρήση των 49 πόντων γιατί ήδη οι 37 είναι πολλοί. Να φανταστείς ότι για το βράδυ μου έμειναν υπόλοιποι 19! :duh: Πάντως δεν παίρνω κι όρκο γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις μέσα στην εβδομάδα τι μπορεί να τύχει. Μια επίσκεψη να πας και τσουπ! να η χρήση μερικών πόντων απ'τους 49.

Παντελή μια χάρη θέλω από εσένα μιας και στο δικό μου πακέτο δεν αναφέρει κάτι' θα ήθελα να σημειώσεις πόσους Πόντους+ κερδίζεις με κάποια άσκηση. Περπάτημα, ποδήλατο, τζόκινγκ, αερόμπικ κλπ..

----------


## euapap

εγω πάλι ξέφυγα σήμερα. Βεβαια μόνο μεσημεριανό έφαγα, αλλα έφαγα πάρα πολύ  :Frown: 
1 σουβλάκι τυλιχτό και 3 καλαμάκια... και σαλάτα και ένα τυροπιτάκι και 1 φέτα ψωμί και τζατζίκι...3ΚΣ.. ούτε να μετρησω δε θέλω.. ας ελπίσω ότι θα μείνει εκεί

----------


## maryz

Επειδή είδα αυτή την λυπημένη φαστσούλα θές να σου πω euapp τί έφαγα εγώ σήμερα κοντά στο μεσημέρι μήπως νιώσεις καλύτερα;λοιπόν...ψάρι και σαλάτα και φρυγανιές (αυτό είναι το υγιεινό μέρος:tumble :Smile: ..συνεχίζοντας μακαρόνια με κιμά 2 μους σοκολάτα,4 μίνι πυραυλάκια παγωτό και μια πάστα...α και μια κοκα κόλα να χωνέψω...Νομίζω οτι είμαι μια χαρά :thumbup:

----------


## euapap

δεν είμαι λυπημένη εντάξει  :Smile:   :Smile:  
κάνω ό,τι καλύτερο μπορώ 
αυτή τη στιγμή ο καλός μου τσακίζει μια σοκολάτα και περιμένω να την τελειώσει για να πάω να την πέσω... 
ο,τι μπορω θα κάνω
δεν πτοούμαι για 2 καλαμάκια και ένα τυροπιτάκι παραπάνω

----------


## maryz

το δικό σου μήνυμα εδωσε σε εμένα κουράγιο που όταν παρασπονδώ πτοούμαι και το βάζω κάτω..:sniff:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα μην αγχώνεσαι και δεν νομίζω ότι ξέφυγες πολύ! Μια παρασπονδία που και που χρειάζεται. Όσο και να θες να παραμείνεις πιστή στο πρόγραμμα θα έρθει η αδύναμη στιγμή που θα φας κάτι παραπάνω. ʼνθρωπος είσαι. Γι'αυτό και το πρόγραμμα των πόντων δίνει έξτρα μπόνους πόντους 35. Αυτό συμβαίνει στο αμερικάνικο φλέξι. Και απορώ γιατί το ίδιο δεν προσαρμόστηκε και στο ελληνικό. Έτσι λοιπόν όταν κάποιος βγει έξω μπορεί να απολαύσει κάτι παραπάνω χωρίς τύψεις. Ή χρησιμοποιείς αυτούς τους έξτρα πόντους μέσα σε μια μέρα ή μέσα στην εβδομάδα μερικούς από αυτούς σε έξτρα περιπτώσεις όπως: μια αναπάντεχη έξοδο για φαγητό, μια επίσκεψη σε φίλους κλπ. Αυτοί οι πόντοι ισχύουν όταν δεν έχεις αποθηκεύσει τίποτε από άλλες μέρες. Εγώ λοιπόν θεωρώ ότι είσαι μέσα στους πόντους σου και δεν χρειάζεται να απογοητεύεσαι! :yes:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Αμάν!
Λίγο να λείψω και πέφτετε επάνω μου!

τι γίνεστε; εγω τα ίδια και τα ίδια έφαγα λίγο παραπάνω αυτο το ΣΚ αλλα οκ με σώσανε οι εβδομαδιαίοι πόντοι και το τζίμ!

Μαρία ελπίζω να το καταχαίρεσαι το νέο σου πρόγραμμα. Τώρα τελευταία ξεχνιέμαι να μπώ σκάιπ και χαθήκαμε.

κουράγιο σε όλους και μην το βάζετε κάτω. Κάθε μέρα είναι μια καινούρια αρχή κι ένα καινούριο ξεκίνημα!

----------


## euapap

αντε βρε Μάριε, μαυρα μάτια κάναμε...
εγω σήμερα τα πάω καλά προς το παρρόν

----------


## euapap

Μαρία, πολύ κουράγιο μου δίνεις

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα !

να ρωτησω γνωριζεται αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να ενημερωθω για τα συστηματα των ww ? ακουω τοσα διαφορετικα προγραμματα που εχω μπερδευτει. επεισης γνωριζετε αν κυκλοφορει καποιο βιβλιο στα ελληνικα; που να εχει την ερμηνεια του ολου συστηματος και τους ποντους των φαγητων;;

θελω να ξεκινησω την διατροφη μου αλλα κανοντας την σωστα .. 


ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

zwhtsa δεν υπάρχει κανένα βιβλίο πλήρες των προγραμμάτων WW στα ελληνικά. Προσωπικά ό,τι βρήκα ήταν μέσω του άμαζον και -πρόσφατη αγορά- του eBay. 
Προσωπικά λοιπόν βρήκα κι αγόρασα:
1. http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Watcher...245501&sr=8-25
2. http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Watcher...8245577&sr=8-7
3. http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Watcher...245492&sr=8-12
4. http://www.amazon.com/Watchers-Cookb.../ref=pd_sim_b3
5. http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Watcher.../ref=pd_sim_b1
6. Το καινούριο πρόγραμμα: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Weight-Watch...70232749665824

Τώρα αν έχεις διάθεση και όρεξη για ψάξιμο θα βρεις και τα φλέξι άλλων χωρών που έχουν ανεβάσει κάποιοι. Προσωπικά με πολύ ψάξιμο βρήκα το αμερικάνικο του 2003, το ισπανικό του 2005 και το γαλλικό του 2007 και σε δισκάκια το 1,2,3 Success 2000 εξ Αυστραλίας και το αντίστοιχο Pure Points από Αγγλία! Αλλά τελικά προτίμησα να αγοράσω το καινούριο, να ξέρω τι έχω στα χέρια μου και να ξέρω που βαδίζω. Αν δεν σε βολεύει το φλέξι που έχουν βάλει εδώ στο φόρουμ τα κορίτσια τότε ψάξε στο eBay να βρεις πακέτα που πουλάνε κάποιοι επειδή δεν το έκαναν ποτέ ή τους πιάνει χώρο. Όλο και κάτι θα βρεις. Γενικά φρόντισε να κατασταλάξεις κάπου και να μην μπερδεύεσαι με το καινούριο που κάνουμε κάποιοι. Ότι απορίες έχεις το ξέρεις ότι εδώ είναι παρέα να σε βοηθήσει!  :Wink:  Δεν έχει σημασία τι κάνει ο καθένας, σημασία έχει ότι το προσπαθεί! :yes:

----------


## euapap

*10.10.11*
*Πρωί*
30 g corn flakes 2 
100 g γαλα 1,5% 1,5 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 καφεδάκι 2 
1 μικρό μουστοκούλουρο 2 
1 μπανανα 1 

*Μεσημέρι*
φασολάκια πρασινα χωρίς λάδι 4  
τοματοσαλατα με λαδι κανονικά 2

20 γ φετα 2



*Απόγευμα*
1 μπάρα 2


*Βράδυ*
τοστάκι με dirollo και γαλοπούλα. 4

22/25

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα, αχ! Εύα! Από που κι ως που τα πράσινα φασολάκια 4 πόντους; 0 έχουν!

----------


## euapap

γιατί βρε πουλάκι μου;; λαχανικό είναι ; όσπριο ειναι!
πες μου και ότι οι φακές είναι τσάμπα!!

το ρύζι αν δε φας μέχρι να χορτάσεις και φας λιγότερο (μέσα σε γεμιστά δηλαδή) πόσο κάνει;;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Τα φασολάκια τα πράσινα όσπρια; :lol: Πλάκα κάνεις σίγουρα! Τα φασόλια τα ξερά ναι έχουν πόντους τα πράσινα όμως όχι. 
Για να είσαι σίγουρη για τους πόντους στα δικά σου γεμιστά καλύτερα να υπολογίσεις ένα-ένα τα υλικά. Γενικά τώρα τα γεμιστά σε εστιατόριο έχουν 14 πόντους και τα σπιτικά (τομάτα-πιπεριά 250γρ.), 7. Προσωπικά Εύα άρχισα να υπολογίζω τους πόντους στα φαγητά που μαγειρεύω και τρώμε καθημερινά. Μόνο έτσι θα ξέρω σίγουρα πόσους πόντους έχουν τα δικά μου. Χθες για παράδειγμα έκανα μπιφτέκια με πατάτες στο φούρνο κανονικά μαγειρεμένα' η δική μου μερίδα είχε 16 πόντους+. Σήμερα έφτιαξα ψαρόσουπα, δεν έβγαλα ακόμη τους πόντους της σούπας γιατί ξέχασα να αφαιρέσω απ'το σύνολο το βάρος της κατσαρόλας!!! Οπότε ο υπολογισμός θα γίνει αργότερα. Αύριο θα φτιάξω ρεβυθόρυζο και πάλι θα υπολογίσω όλα τα υλικά συνολικά και θα βγάλω τους πόντους του φαγητού. Θέλει το χρόνο της η διαδικασία αυτή, αλλά θα γίνει μια φορά και τέλος!  :Wink:

----------


## Lena_ed

Γεια σας, γεια σας, γεια σας!!!! :Wink: 

Διαβάζοντας τις τελευταίες μέρες συνεχώς το blog της Μαρίας και "πέφτοντας" επάνω στην Ευαγγελία και στην προσπάθειά της, σε διάφορα forums, αποφάσισα να γίνω μέλος του club!! 

Κατέβασα τα σχετικά excel-άκια από το νετ, τις λίστες με τους πόντους από το σάιτ της Μαρίας και... ΝΑ' ΜΑΙ!!!!

'Αντε καλή μου αρχή και καλή μας επιτυχία!!!!

----------


## Lena_ed

Λοιπόόόόόόόν, αντιγράφω από το σχετικό blog που ξεκίνησα να φτιάχνω:


*ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ, 10/10/2011*

_Πρωινό
1 τυράκι Babybel κίτρινο 2pt
1 κριτσίνι με σουσάμι 2pt

Δεκατιανό
1 ακτινίδιο 0pt

Γεύμα
1 μερίδα φακές σούπα 7pt
3 παξιμαδάκια crispies παπαδοπούλου 4pt


...και μετά, ήρθε το απόγευμα... και επέστρεψα σπίτι, από το γραφείο... και λύσσαξα... ΛΥΣΣΑΞΑ, όμως... Έφαγα 1/2 φρατζόλα ψωμί, 2 φέτες πάριζα, 2 φέτες τυρί. Τι να υπολογίσω τώρα από πόντους, η έρμη;... 

Απόγευμα - Βράδυ
(πολύ) Ψωμί + (πολύ) Τυρί Φέτα + (πολύ) Πάριζα 7pt

Θεωρώ λοιπόν, πως όχι απλά έφτασα αλλά και ξεπέρασα το σύνολο των 20pt που δικαιούμαι ημερησίως. Οι τύψεις βουνό για την απογευματινοβραδυνή κτηνωδία αλλά, τουλάχιστον, δεν ενέδωσα στον πειρασμό να φάω ΚΑΙ σοκολάτα ΚΑΙ γκοφρετίνια ΚΑΙ μηλόπιτα. 

Ουφ...


Σύνολο πόντων: 22/20pt_

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

να ρωτησω .... το βραστο παντζαρι ποσους ποντους εχει?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

0 πόντους έχουν τα βραστά παντζάρια Ζωήτσα!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

α τελεια!!! νομιζα πως ειναι αμυλωδη λαχανικο.. και εχει καποιους ποντους..!

----------


## euapap

*11.10.11*
*Πρωί*
30 g corn flakes 2 
100 g γαλα 1,5% 1,5 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 καφεδάκι 2 
1 μικρό μουστοκούλουρο 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
300 γ γεμιστά 6 (πολλά βάζω το ξέρω γιατί όλο το ταψί είχε 4 ΚΣ λάδι και ήταν 6 μερίδες  
σαλάτα μαρούλι-ρόκα χωρίς λάδι 0


*Απόγευμα*
1 μπάρα 2

*Βράδυ*
αραβικη πίτα μεγάλη (90γρ) 3
1,5 φέτες γαλοπούλα 1,5
2 φέτες τυρί dirollo 2
Φρέσκα μανιτάρια, πιπεριές πράσινες- κόκκινες, λίγο καλαμπόκι 0
2 κομματάκια σοκολάτα, (δηλαδή από τη σοκολάτα που έχει 6 σειρές, έγω έφαγα τη μισή σειρά. 2 ποντοι είναι καλά;; 2

24/25

----------


## Redish

> _Originally posted by Lena_
> Λοιπόόόόόόόν, αντιγράφω από το σχετικό blog που ξεκίνησα να φτιάχνω:


Lena, θελεις να μας δώσεις το link του blog σου; αν επιτρεπεται βέβαια.. ίσως βοηθήσει κι εμάς :Wink:

----------


## Lena_ed

Καλησπέρα Redish.

Mια ανάρτηση έχει όλη κι όλη, μόλις χτες άρχισα :-)

http://slimmaki.blogspot.com/

TEΛΕΙΟ το τικεράκι σου! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## Lena_ed

*ΤΡITH, 11/10/2011*

Πρωινό
1 καφές σκέτος *0pt*


Δεκατιανό
--- *0pt*

Γεύμα
1 μερίδα μακαρόνια νερόβραστα με 1 κ.σ. πεκορίνο τριμμένο *5,5pt*
1 αγγούρι με 1 κ.σ. ελαιόλαδο + ξύδι *1pt*
2 ELITE crackers κλασσικά *2pt*
_(υπολόγισα τους πόντους με το online calculator)_



Απογευματινό + Γεύμα
---*0pt*


Σύνολο πόντων: *8,5/20pt*

Έχω μια απορία: Κατέβασα ένα αρχείο excel, το οποίο υπολογίζει ημερήσιους πόντους κ.λπ. 
Ανάμεσα στα άλλα, έχει ένα ποσό *FLEX POINTS PER WEEK=35*. Από εκεί, αφαιρέθηκαν αυτόματα οι επιπλέον 2 πόντοι της Δευτέρας, και τώρα το σύνολο είναι *FLEX POINTS PER WEEK=33*.
Εάν, δηλαδή, χρησιμοποιήσω 20 πόντους καθημερινά, μπορώ την Κυριακή να χρησιμοποιήσω επιπλέον 33 πόντους??? :shocked2:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Lena
κατ'αρχήν καλή αρχή στην προσπάθειά σου. Για τους 35 πόντους γράφω παραπίσω... Δες εδώ:




> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Εύα μην αγχώνεσαι και δεν νομίζω ότι ξέφυγες πολύ! Μια παρασπονδία που και που χρειάζεται. Όσο και να θες να παραμείνεις πιστή στο πρόγραμμα θα έρθει η αδύναμη στιγμή που θα φας κάτι παραπάνω. ʼνθρωπος είσαι. Γι'αυτό και το πρόγραμμα των πόντων δίνει έξτρα μπόνους πόντους 35. Αυτό συμβαίνει στο αμερικάνικο φλέξι. Και απορώ γιατί το ίδιο δεν προσαρμόστηκε και στο ελληνικό. Έτσι λοιπόν όταν κάποιος βγει έξω μπορεί να απολαύσει κάτι παραπάνω χωρίς τύψεις. Ή χρησιμοποιείς αυτούς τους έξτρα πόντους μέσα σε μια μέρα ή μέσα στην εβδομάδα μερικούς από αυτούς σε έξτρα περιπτώσεις όπως: μια αναπάντεχη έξοδο για φαγητό, μια επίσκεψη σε φίλους κλπ. Αυτοί οι πόντοι ισχύουν όταν δεν έχεις αποθηκεύσει τίποτε από άλλες μέρες. Εγώ λοιπόν θεωρώ ότι είσαι μέσα στους πόντους σου και δεν χρειάζεται να απογοητεύεσαι! :yes:

----------


## Lena_ed

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ καλή μου!!! :starhit:

----------


## Lena_ed

*ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ, 12/10/2011*

Πρωινό
1 τυράκι babybel *2pt*
καφές σκέτος *0pt*
1 κριτσίνι *1pt*


Δεκατιανό
1 espresso με 2 κ.γ. ζάχαρη *1pt*

Γεύμα
1 μερίδα χόρτα με 1 κ.γ. ελαιόλαδο *1pt*
90γρ γαύρος τηγανητός *4pt*
2 παξιμαδάκια crispies σίτου *2pt*


Απογευματινό
---*0pt*

Βραδυνό
1 τσιζμπεργκερ *8pt*

Σύνολο πόντων: *19/20pt*

Νοιώθω πολύ καλά διότι, αφ' ενός δεν πείνασα καθόλου, αφ' ετέρου απόλαυσα και την ...λιχουδιά μου!!!

----------


## euapap

διανύω την 3η βδομάδα που δεν έχω χάσει...
(αφού δεν πήρα κιόλλας πάλι καλά)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα μου στο σημείωσα και σε περασμένο ποστ, η διατροφή σου είναι πολύ αυστηρή. Αν θες να δεις απώλεια φτιάξε τα φαγητά κανονικά μαγειρεμένα. Πρέπει να "ξυπνήσεις" λίγο τον οργανισμό σου για να πάρει μπροστά. ʼλλωστε το φλέξι όταν γράφει 2 κουτ. γλυκού λάδι εννοεί το ορατό λίπος που μπορούμε να έχουμε στην σαλάτα μας, δεν μας περιορίζει το λίπος στο φαγητό. Δεν είναι σαν τις παλιές δίαιτες -όπως το weight down για παράδειγμα- που σου λέει δικαιούσαι μόνο 3 κγ. λάδι την ημέρα.

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> διανύω την 3η βδομάδα που δεν έχω χάσει...
> (αφού δεν πήρα κιόλλας πάλι καλά)


Συμφωνω με την Μαρια, πιστευω οτι η διατροφη σου ειναι αυστηρη και για το λογο αυτο ο μεταβολισμος σου εχει αδρανησει.

----------


## euapap

είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να μείνω σε χαμηλούς πόντους ρε παιδιά, είναι το μόνο που δε με πειράζει να φάω φαγητό χωρίς λάδι. Ολα τα άλλα δεν μπορώ να τα κόψω. Αν φτάνω τους 25 πόντους την ημέρα που δικαιούμαι και δεν υποσιτίζομαι (εκτός ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων) γιατί να αλλάξω κάτι;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Mα βρε συ Εύα σου δίνουμε μια λύση για να ξαφνιάσεις λίγο τον οργανισμό σου μέχρι να αρχίσει πάλι να χάνει βάρος και συνεχίζεις κανονικά την διατροφή σου όπως εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα. Τουλάχιστον για 1-2 μέρες μέσα στην εβδομάδα φάε κανονικά.

----------


## euapap

ok, θα το αφήσω για το ΣΚ
πιστευεις ότι πρεπει να αλλαξω κ τους συνολικούς πόντους προς τα πανω;; ή μόνο να φαω κανονικό μεσημεριανό;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Την μέρα που θα φας κανονικά ξέχνα τους πόντους. Ξαναμετράς απ'την επόμενη κι έπειτα!  :Wink:

----------


## euapap

(sorry που σε πρήζω)
θα ξεφύγω πολύ σε προειδοποιώ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Χαχαχα!!!! Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ξεφύγεις. Μια χαρά θα τα πας! :smilegrin:

----------


## euapap

*14.10.11*
*Πρωί*
30 g corn flakes 2 
100 g γαλα 1,5% 1,5 
2 κουφέτα 4 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 μπανανα 1 
2 μήλα 0 


*Μεσημέρι*
φακές χωρίς λάδι ένα γεμάτο πιάτο 250γ4  
λαχανο - καρότο 1κγ λάδι1


*Απόγευμα*
1 μπάρα 2
3 μουστοκούλουρα 6  (πείναγα πολύ!!)
2 digestive4  (πείναγα πολύ λέμε!!)


*Βράδυ*
τοστάκι με τυρί με κανονικά λιπαρά και γαλοπούλα. 5
1 μπανάνα 1 

31/25 τί τα ήθελα να μουστοκούλουρα;;; αλλα πολύ πείνα σήμερα...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα κορίτσια...
Εύα μην αυτομαστιγώνεσαι! Πείναγες και τα έφαγες τα μουστοκούλουρα. ʼσε που τα άτιμα είναι και στην εποχή τους κι από όποιον φούρνο να περάσεις μυρίζει το σύμπαν κανέλα και μούστος! :tumble:

----------


## myrtali

Καλησπέρα κοριτσια

Έιχα κάνει το πρόγραμμα ww πριν 3 χρονια και σκέφτομαι να το ξαναξεκινήσω αλλα απ' ότι κατάλαβα άλλαξαν αρκετα πραγματα. Που μπορω να βρω τα καινουρια δεδομένα; καινουριους πόντους τροφων, flexipoints, προγραμμα excel? ʼλλαξε ο τρόπος που υπολογίζονται οι ποντοι που δικαιουμαστε καθημερινά;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

myrtali μου δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτε καλή μου. Είναι όπως τα θυμάσαι. Απλά κάποιοι-κάποιες από εμάς κάνουμε το νέο πρόγραμμα PointsPlus ή ProPoints.  :Smile:

----------


## myrtali

Σε τι διαφερει το νέο προγραμα απ΄το παλιό;:question:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αν θυμάσαι με το παλιό για να βγάλεις τους πόντους μια τροφής υπολόγιζες: θερμίδες, λιπαρά και φυτικές ίνες. Με το νέο πρόγραμμα πλέον υπολογίζεις: Πρωτείνες, Λιπαρά, Υδατάνθρακες & Φυτικές Ίνες. Το σύνολο των περιεχομένων μιας τροφής δηλαδή. Έτσι λοιπόν οι πόντοι σε αρκετές τροφές έχουν ανέβει, αλλά έχουν ανέβει και οι ημερήσιοι πόντοι μας για να υπάρχει σωστή αναλογία. Βασικά εγώ είμαι εδώ και μία εβδομάδα σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα και πιστεύω ότι έχει κάνει μια χαρά την δουλειά του. Αύριο ζυγίζομαι και έτσι θα ξέρω τι έχω κάνει!

----------


## myrtali

Οκ, και που μπορω να βρω τους καινουριους ποντους τροφων κ τους καινουριους ημερησιους ποντους που μου αναλογουν; Ελπιζω να μη σε κουρασα με τις ερωτησεις μου

----------


## euapap

δεν υπάρχουν πόντοι που να περιγραφουν τη σημερινή κρεπαλη...
εκανα Πασχα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

myrtali όσοι κάνουμε το νέο πρόγραμμα το έχουμε αγοράσει ή μέσω του αγγλικού WW ή μέσω του eBay που το αγόρασα εγώ. Για το δε φλέξι το ελληνικό ότι θέλεις θα το βρεις εδώ: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326

Εύα έτσι μπράβο. Από αύριο μπες ξανά στους πόντους σου!

----------


## euapap

εντάξει Μαρία! μετά το τζηζκέικ θα΄'μαι πάλι κυρία!
(το κρίμα στο λαιμό σου!)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

:love::love::love:

----------


## myrtali

ok, λοιπόν θα ξεκινήσω τα flexipoints μέχρι να παραγγείλω το νέο σύστημα. Είναι καλύτερα να πάρω το αγγλικό ή το αμερικάνικο; ποιό θα είναι ποιό χρήσιμο; απ' ότι διάβασα εδώ το αγγλικό έχει τον υπολογιστή σε κιλά κ γραμμάρια, αλλά το αμερικάνικο πιθανώς να έχει ελληνικά φαγητά; Μαρία εσύ που πήρες το αμερικάνικο, σε βολεύει; έχει ελληνικά φαγητά; ο υπολογιστής;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Από ελληνικά φαγητά αναφέρει μόνο καμιά 20αριά και αφορά ελληνικά εστιατόρια. Εγώ αυτό που κάνω εδώ και μία εβδομάδα είναι να μετράω πόντους σε κάθε υλικό που χρησιμοποιώ για τα φαγητά μου τα κανονικά μαγειρεμένα. Δεν γίνεται να βάλω σε δίαιτα τον άντρα μου γιατί δεν το έχει ανάγκη. Στο αμερικάνικο το μείον στο πακέτο είναι ότι δεν περιέχει έναν οδηγό με κανόνες διατροφής κι αυτό γιατί το πακέτο που έχω το αγοράζουν τα μέλη των WW στις συναντήσεις τους κι έτσι ενημερώνονται για όλες τις λεπτομέρειες απ'τις συμβούλους του. Έχει όμως το κομπιουτεράκι που σου βγάζει τους ημερήσιους πόντους σου σε pounds (με μια αναζήτηση στο google βρίσκεις την αναλογία σε κιλά) και γενικά μέσω αυτού μπορείς να κάνεις προσθαφαίρεση πόντων για κάθε ημέρα για μία εβδομάδα' κάτι σαν ημερολόγιο. Προσωπικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ αυτή την δυνατότητα, παρά μόνο να βρίσκω τους ημερήσιους πόντους μου για κάθε φορά που έχω απώλεια και φυσικά να βρίσκω τους πόντους σε τυποποιημένες τροφές. Σούπερ εργαλειάκι! Το αγγλικό είναι πλήρες πακέτο και μπορείς να το παραγγείλεις μέσω φαξ απ'την σελίδα τους εδώ: http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/shop/hom/index.aspx
Εγώ αγόρασα το αμερικάνικο και για θέμα κόστους. Το πήρα σχεδόν σε μισή τιμή απ'το αγγλικό. Αλλά το αγγλικό είναι υπέρ πλήρες. Αποφασίζεις εσύ ποιό θες να αγοράσεις!

Ενημέρωση: -3,3 η απώλεια της 1ης εβδομάδας! :yes:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

μαρακι καληεμρα ειδα στο blog σου την απωλεια σου!!! παρα πολυ καλα ε??

εχω μια αποροια .. προσπαθουσα να σου γραψω εκει αλλα δεν μπορουσα //

δεν σε δυσκολευει που ειναι στα αγγλικα τα φαγητα? κατι στα ελληνικα δεν υπαρχει ε?
τελιακ πως λειτουργει το καινουριο αυτο συστημα?

----------


## p_k

Μαρία, τι τέλεια εβδομάδα! 
-3,3!
Συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια!!! Συνέχισε δυναμικά!
Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!
Όσον αφορά τα ελληνικά φαγητά, στο Food companion μπορείς να τα βρεις σχεδόν όλα, αλλά με την αγγλική τους ονομασία.
Πήγαινε στο Google στη μετάφραση και βάλε πχ. ντομάτες γεμιστές. Είναι mushed tomatoes και γράφονται οι πόντοι στο βιβλίο. Τα ρεβύθια επίσης (μου διαφεύγει τώρα η ονομασία τους), τα φασολάκια είναι green beans, για τα μακαρόνια οκ (spaghetti), αν και δεν είναι ελληνικό μόνο φαγητό, κοκ.
Τα περισσότερα θα τα βρεις εκεί.
Το calculator είναι πολύ χρήσιμο εργαλείο για τα τυποποιημένα φαγητά.
Στην πράξη, όλα τα εληνικά φαγητα μπορείς να τα φτιάξεις και να τα υπολογίσεις.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Παντελή ευχαριστώ, όπως σημείωσα και παραπάνω ήδη ότι μαγειρεύω το υπολογίζω ανά υλικό. Έτσι πλέον θα ξέρω στο εξής τους πόντους για τα φαγητά όπως τα μαγειρεύω εγώ. Είναι προτιμότερο άλλωστε. Το δε κομπιουτεράκι όχι μόνο είναι χρήσιμο για τα τυποποιημένα αλλά και γενικώς για τις φυσικές τροφές. Τα ρεβίθια αν και τα ξέρω ως chick peas τα έχουν τυπωμένα ως garbanzo στην λέξη beans. Εκεί έχουν την πλειοψηφία των οσπρίων. 

Ζωή δεν διαφέρει το νέο σύστημα απ'το φλέξι απλά έχει αλλάξει ο τρόπος που υπολογίζουμε τους πόντους. Με το φλέξι βγάζεις τους πόντους μιας τροφής υπολογίζοντας θερμίδες, λιπαρά και φυτικές ίνες, με το νέο υπολογίζεις: πρωτείνες, υδατάνθρακες, λιπαρά και φυτικές ίνες. Θεωρώ ότι είναι πιο εναρμονισμένος με τις τροφές ο νέος τρόπος υπολογισμού των πόντων. Έτσι ενώ με το φλέξι κάποιες τροφές είχαν ελάχιστους πόντους με τους Πόντους+ βγαίνουν πολύ παραπάνω λόγω υδατανθράκων, για παράδειγμα.

----------


## myrtali

Το κόστος είναι κάτι που με απασχολεί. Είδα στην αγγλική έκδοση ότι κοστίζει 90 λίρες, που είναι 103 ευρώ, ενώ αν πάρω μεμονωμένα τα απαραίτητα μόνο θα βγουν τα μισά. Να υποθέσω ότι τους πόντους των τροφών το έχει το shop companion; Τα απαραίτητα είναι το κομπιουτεράκι βασικά , και το shop companion; και τι άλλο;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

myrtali να μη σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου, γιατί το αγγλικό δεν ξέρω πως τα ονομάζει τα βιβλιαράκια του. Σε αυτό μπορεί να βοηθήσει ο Μάριος και η "πριγκίπισσα". Ελπίζω να δουν σύντομα τα ποστ για να σου απαντήσουν στην απορία σου.

----------


## euapap

Μαρία υποκλίνομαι στην απώλειά σου!! μπράβο
(και στα δικα μας οι λέφτερες)

*16.10.11*
*Πρωί*
3 ρυζογκοφρετες νε 3κγ μελι 5 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 μπάρα 1,5


*Μεσημέρι*
μοσχαρι με ρύζι + μανιταρια 10 σωστο;;  
χόρτα 1κγ λάδι 1
μισή φέτα ψωμάκι μαυρο0,5

*Απόγευμα*
1 μπάρα 1,5
1 μουστοκούλουρο 2  

*Βράδυ*
τοστάκι με τυρί με κανονικά λιπαρά και γαλοπούλα. 4 και λίγο από της κόρης μου το τοστ 2

27,5/25
η ζυγαριά δείχνει +0,5

----------


## Lena_ed

Καλημέρα και Καλή Εβδομάδα σε όλους και όλες!

*Μαράκι* ένα πολύ μεγάλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ*  και από μένα. Είσαι φωτεινό παράδειγμα!!

Η δική μου εβδομάδα ξεκίνησε με *-600g*, πράγμα που αρχικά με απογοήτευσε, διότι όλη την εβδομάδα πρόσεχα πολύ τους πόντους μου. :sniffle:

Αναλογιζόμενη, όμως, το τι έφαγα το Σ/Κ, λέω "πάλι καλά". :shocked2:

Ξεκινώ, λοιπόν, τη νέα εβδομάδα με αισιοδοξία!!!

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας!!! :starhit:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Lena δεν θέλουμε απογοητεύσεις! Και τα 600 γραμμάρια είναι απώλεια. ʼλλωστε επί της ουσίας οι WW υποστηρίζουν πως η ιδανική απώλεια ενός ανθρώπου ανά εβδομάδα είναι από 500 γρ. έως το πολύ 1 κιλό, χωρίς στερήσεις στην διατροφή του! Κι εγώ το Σάββατο αν φανταστείς τι έφαγα το βράδυ... θα φρικάρεις: 1 πάστα τιραμισού (αντί για φύλλο είχε παντεσπάνι) και 1 βαθύ πιάτο λουκουμάδες της μαμάς!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lena_ed

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την ...καρδιοτονωτική ένεση Μαρία μου! :kiss:
(γιαμ...γιαμ... λουκουμάδες, ε?...)

----------


## euapap

*16.10.11*
*Πρωί*
3 ρυζογκοφρετες νε 3κγ μελι 5 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 Μήλο και ένα αχλάδι 0


*Μεσημέρι*
μακαρόνια 4  
χόρτα 1κγ λάδι 1


*Απόγευμα*
1 μικρό κομμάτι τζιζκέικ 9

*Βράδυ*
τοστάκι με τυρί με light και γαλοπούλα. 4 
Μισό ντονατσάκι με ζάχαρη από τον Στεργίου. στους πόντους από τα Mc DOnalds γράφει "large chocolate donut 6 1/2" εμένα ήταν μόνο με ζάχαρη και έφαγα το μισό, οποτε θα βάλω 3

26/25 αλλα πιστεύω ότι τους βάζω πολύ μπόλικους τους πόντους

----------


## euapap

καλημερα, από μια γαστρεντεριτιδ-ούχο!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ωχ! Περαστικά Εύα! Καλημέρα!

----------


## Lena_ed

*ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ, 17/10/2011*

Πρωινό
1 καφές σκέτος *0pt*
3 ρυζογκοφρέτες *2pt*


Δεκατιανό
--- *0pt*


Γεύμα
200γρ σολωμός καπνιστός (lidl) *10pt*
Σαλάτα καρότο-λάχανο με 1 κ.γ. ελαιόλαδο *1pt*
3 krispies σίτου *3pt*


Απογευματινό
---*0pt*


Δείπνο
1 σάντουϊτς με φέτα & ντομάτα *5pt*



*ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ*
Ήπια περίπου 2,5 λίτρα νερό
Πάρκαρα μακριά από το γραφείο και περπάτησα περίπου 30' συνολικά

*ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ*
Δεν έφαγα τα 2 ενδιάμεσα snacks (δεκατιανό και απογευματινό)
Δεν έφαγα 5 μερίδες φρούτων/λαχανικών


Σύνολο πόντων: *21/20pt*

----------


## Lena_ed

Oooppsss, τώρα το είδα :barfy:
*euapap*, περαστικά!

Ερώτηση: Ένας καφές με 3 κ.γ. κοφτές ζάχαρη (χωρίς γάλα) είναι 1 πόντος???

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Λένα ξέχασες να προσθέσεις 1 πόντο για το λαδάκι της σαλάτας σου. :starhit:

----------


## Lena_ed

Oooppsss... σωστά!!!

Ευχαριστώ Μαρία!!!!

----------


## euapap

πόσες φέτες είναι 200 γ σολωμός ;;

----------


## Lena_ed

Ευαγγελία μου, δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω. Παίρνω συσκευασμένο από το lidl, οπότε δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω σε πόσες φέτες ολόκληρου ψαριού αντιστοιχεί.

Του lidl είναι πολύ λεπτές και...χχχμ.... στοιβαγμένες η μία επάνω στην άλλη...

----------


## Lena_ed

Υπάρχει κάπου μια λίστα με το τι είναι μια μερίδα?

Π.χ. διαβάζω στο Weight Down, στο blog της Μαρίας, οτι μια μερίδα γιαούρτι αγελάδος είναι 1/2 κεσές των 220γρ. Στο vita.gr λέει ότι μία μερίδα είναι 200γρ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Lena κοίτα τα γιαούρτια διαφοροποιούνται στις μερίδες λόγω λιπαρών. Με 0% λιπαρά θα φας έναν κεσέ με 2 ή 4% θα φας μισό κεσέ. Ο σκοπός είναι να μην ξεπερνάς τις θερμίδες που πρέπει. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν ότι γιαούρτι φας οι θερμίδες να είναι ίδιες ανεξαρτήτου μερίδας!

Γενικά τώρα. Το φαγητό σου το μετράς με το φλιτζάνι. Αν έχεις μακαρόνια με κιμά θα φας: 1 φλιτζάνι μακαρόνια με 1/2 φλ. κιμά. Αν έχεις κρέας με πατάτες, η μερίδα του κρέατος είναι όσο η παλάμη χωρίς τα δάχτυλα και οι πατάτες... όσο τα δάχτυλα, αν θες να ζυγίσεις τότε μιλάμε για 120 γρ. κρέατος με 100-130 γρ. πατάτες. Γενικά το κυρίως φαγητό μας είναι 1 φλιτζάνι ή 250 γρ.. Η δε σαλάτα το ελάχιστο που μπορεί να φάει κάποιος είναι 1 φλιτζάνι.. 

Και μιας και κοίταξες το weight down ο μισός κεσές αφορά γιαούρτι με 4% λιπαρά. Και τότε που έκανα την διατροφή αυτή για τους πρώτους μήνες το γιαούρτι ήταν 0% και έπειτα το αλλάξαμε στο 2% ώστε να μην γίνεται βαρετή η γεύση (τότε τα 0% ήταν ...ξίδια). Το 4% ήταν το όριο στα λιπαρά που μπορούσαμε να φάμε.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## joval

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση σε σας που ξερετε το συστημα αυτο γιατι σκεφτομαι να το εφαρμοσω καποια στιγμη.Οι ποντοι στα μαγειρεμενα και στα κρεατα υπολογιζονται σε μαγειρεμενη ποσοτητα;Πιθανον ναι αλλα θα ηθελα να ειμαι σιγουρη κυριως για τα κρεατα

----------


## euapap

στο λεω επειδη εγω τρωω 2 φετες (που είναι 60γρ) και σκαω επεοδη είναι πολυ πικαντικο. πώς γινεται να εφαγες χ3?? μήπως εχεις κανει καποιο λάθος;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

joval ναι!

----------


## Lena_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> στο λεω επειδη εγω τρωω 2 φετες (που είναι 60γρ) και σκαω επεοδη είναι πολυ πικαντικο. πώς γινεται να εφαγες χ3?? μήπως εχεις κανει καποιο λάθος;



Μπα... Δεν κάνω λάθος Ευαγγελία μου :-)
Μπορώ να φάω απίστευτες ποσότητες φαγητού... Δεν έφτασα τυχαία εδώ που έφτασα :-)


ΜΑΡΑΚΙ, είσαι κατατοπιστικότατη!! Σ&#180; ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ :-)

----------


## Lena_ed

*ΤΡITH, 18/10/2011*

Πρωινό
1 καφές σκέτος *0pt*
3 ρυζογκοφρέτες *2pt*


Δεκατιανό
1 ρυζογκοφρέτα *1pt*


Γεύμα
200γρ τυρί cottage *4pt*
1 μεγάλη ντομάτα *0pt*
4 krispies σίτου *4pt*


Απογευματινό
---*0pt*


Δείπνο
1 μερίδα κοτόσουπα με ρύζι, αυγολέμονο *5pt*

2 λεπτές φέτες ψωμί *2pt*


*ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ*
Ήπια περίπου 2,5 λίτρα νερό


*ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ*
Δεν έφαγα το 1 ενδιάμεσο snack (δεκατιανό και απογευματινό)
Δεν έφαγα 5 μερίδες φρούτων/λαχανικών
Δεν περπάτησα καθόλου

Σύνολο πόντων: *18/20pt*

----------


## euapap

Μαρία σε αγαπάω!!
εδω και 3,5 βδομάδες είμαι στο 85.5 που δεν έλεγε να κατεβει με τίποτα (85.3, 85,6 85,2 όλη την ώρα)
σήμερα είδα 83,9 και χάρηκα πολύ!! βεβαια είναι και η γαστρεντερίτιδα που έκανε τη δουλειά της αλλα θα το δω αισιόδοξα ότι επιτέλους ξεκολλήσαμε!!
Μαρία ..ευχαριστώ  :Wink:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Χαχαχα! Μπράβο για το ξεκόλλημα.... αλλά κράτα μία πισινή για το επόμενο ζύγισμα, όπου εκεί θα φανεί ότι έκανες σωστή δουλειά! :starhit:

----------


## euapap

ok! (φτου φτου)

----------


## euapap

θα πρεπει να το ξανακανω αυτο;;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Που και που χρειάζεται!

----------


## angek

Μια μεγάλη και ηλιόλουστη-υπέροχη λιακάδα σήμερα-καλημέρα
σε :smirk:όλους και όλες!!!! Ελπίζω ότι κάνετε και όσο προσπαθείτε
άλλοτε λιγότερο και άλλοτε περισσότερο να φτάσετε στο 
επιθυμητό βάρος, να έχει αποτέλεσμα. Τις δυο τελευταίες
εβδομάδες το βάρος μου έχει κατέβει μόνο 200 γρμ. μολονότι
η διατροφή μου δεν ξεφεύγει (εντός απο μια-δυό φορές) από
το πρόγραμμα των πόντων που δικαιούμαι. Δεν απογοητεύομαι
βέβαια γιατί μου έχει ξανασυμβεί στο παρελθόν και ξέρω ότι
αυτή η στασιμότητα είναι παροδική. Εξ'άλλου η πολύ μεγαλη
απώλεια της πρώτης εβδομάδας (2,5 κ.), ήταν κάτι το αφύσικο
για μένα, βέβαια μου έδωσε μεγάλη χαρά.. Συνολικά σε τρεις
εβδομάδες είμαι μείον 2,7κ (θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε 900 γρ.
την εβδομάδα!!!) υπέροχα!!! γιαυτό δεν αποθαρρύνομαι!!! 
Σας χαιρετώ όλους και καλή προσπάθεια στο πρόγραμμά σας...:smirk:

----------


## Lena_ed

> _Originally posted by angek_
> .. Συνολικά σε τρεις
> εβδομάδες είμαι μείον 2,7κ (θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε 900 γρ.
> την εβδομάδα!!!) υπέροχα!!! γιαυτό δεν αποθαρρύνομαι!!!


ΑΥΤΟ θα πει θετική σκέψη!! :thumbup:

Καλημέρα *angek* :starhit: Και μπράβο!!!!

----------


## Lena_ed

*Μαρία.* , βρήκα ένα αρχείο excel φτιαγμένο για το PP.
Εκτός των άλλων έχει και φύλλο υπολογισμού πόντων συνταγών.
Θέλεις να στο στείλω?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

angek μπράβο για την θετική σκέψη και για την απώλεια.

Lena ευχαριστώ αλλά χρησιμοποιώ ένα απλό τετράδιο που σημειώνω ότι τρώω και γενικά σε φαγητά ή τυποποιημένες τροφές έχω εκτυπωμένη την λίστα του φλέξι κι εκεί πάνω σημειώσω τους Πόντους+. Γενικά πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάτι με τους πόντους+, οι περισσότεροι καλοθελητές έχουν φτιάξει ένα εξέλ αρχείο με τους πόντους απ'το πρώτο πρόγραμμα και το πλασάρουν για Πόντους+. Βάλτο και σαν συννημένο το αρχείο στο απαντητικό σου ποστ για να σου πω σίγουρα αν είναι ή όχι το καινούριο.

----------


## Lena_ed

Μαρία μου, προσπάθησα να το επισυνάψω αλλά το σύστημα λέει ότι είναι πολύ μεγάλο το αρχείο.

Βάζω εδώ το link απ' όπου το κατέβασα: CLICK HERE

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όπως το κοίταξα το αρχειάκι έχει πολλά ετοιματζίδικα φαγητά. Προφανώς αυτός που το έφτιαξε ήθελε να αρχειοθετήσει τα βασικά. Σε ένα τόσο μικρό αρχείο δεν γίνεται να χωρέσουν τόσες σελίδες που έχει έστω το 1 βασικό βιβλιαράκι του νέου προγράμματος. Δεν αποκλείω να είναι αρχειάκι απ'το e-tools των WW.

----------


## Lena_ed

Ισως σε διευκολύνει λίγο το φύλλο PPlus Calc, όπου βάζεις συστατικά και σου υπολογίζει πόντους ανά συνταγή.
Ή, το φύλλο PPlus Calc, όπου μπορείς να βάζεις πρωτεϊνες, λιπαρά κλπ και να σου βγάζει ποντους

Όπως και να 'χει, ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει.
Εγώ έφτιαξα ένα αντίστοιχο για το flex, για να υπολογίζω γρήγορα πόντους και να μεγαλώνω την έτοιμη λίστα :)

----------


## euapap

εγω σήμερα εχω ξεφυγει τελειως αλλα πήγαμε σε ενα σουπερ γκουρμε εστιατόριο σσε αυτά που πας 1 φορα το χρονο κ δε γινόταν να κανω εκπτωσεις... από αυριο πάλι

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Lena εγώ κοίτα με βάση τον "σύντροφο διατροφής" και με το κομπιουτεράκι υπολογίζω ότι μαγειρεύω όπως και τις τυποποιημένες τροφές. Τα πάντα τα σημειώνω στην εκτυπωμένη λίστα με το φλέξι και απλά τονίζω με μαρκαδόρο όσα είναι των Πόντων+. Αυτό μου είναι πιο χρήσιμο γιατί φυσικά και υπάρχουν στιγμές ή μέρες μακριά απ'τον υπολογιστή. Οπότε πρακτικά το εξέλ δεν με βοηθάει. Είμαι πιο πρακτική εγώ!  :Big Grin: 

Εύα καλά 'ξηγήθηκες! Δεν χάθηκε κι ο κόσμος για μια μέρα ξεχωριστή! :smug b:

----------


## Lena_ed

Χαχαχαχα, ok Μαράκι! Αφήνω το λινκ για την περίπτωση που το χρειαστεί κάποιος άλλος.

Ευαγγελία... Nα μην ρωτήσω τι έφαγες, ε;... Θα ζηλέψω, ε;...

----------


## euapap

*22.10.11*

*Πρωί*
1 μπανάνα 1
1 ρόδι 0


*Ενδιάμεσα*
2 μπισκότα digestive 3 
1 μπάρα 1,5 
1 ρυζογκοφρέτα 0,5 
1 κουλουράκι από το φούρνο με μαυρο σουσάμι 2 


*Μεσημέρι*
4 κεφτεδάκια 3 
μισή πατάτα ψημένη στο φούρνο με 1 κουταλιά γλυκού βούτυρο 3 
πράσινα λαχανικά με ντρεσσινγκ 1 

*Απόγευμα*
1 καφεδάκι 0
4 μικρά αμυγδαλωτά... θα με τιμωρήσω 10

*Βράδυ*
1 wrap με 2 φέτες τυρί light και 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα , πιπεριές, ρόκα, κρεμμύδι, μανιτάρια και λίγο καλαμπόκι 6

31/25

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by Lena_
> Ευαγγελία... Nα μην ρωτήσω τι έφαγες, ε;... Θα ζηλέψω, ε;...


ναι.. 
μα ήταν τόσο ωραία!!
σαλάτα : ρόκα με πορτοκάλι κουκουνάρι και κομματάκια μοσχάρι
για πρώτο πιάτο έφαγα κις με μπρόκολο 
κυρίως ψαρονεφρι με μικρές πατατούλες με το φλούδι τους, κάστανα και θυμάρι
και δοκίμασα και λίγο πένες με σολωμό
επιδόρπιο μους σοκολάτα με σώς φράουλας...

δε σου είπα;; κακώς με ρώτησες  :Wink:

----------


## euapap

για δείτε και αυτό 
(η αφεντιά μου)
http://www.youtube.com/user/euapap#p/a/u/0/mGJmJaUs6Z4

----------


## Redish

χρησιμο :Wink: 
και ασχετο, αλλά εισαι πολύ γλυκιά φυσιογνωμία! και η Αννουλα μια γλύκα!

----------


## euapap

thanx!!
redish!! θελω το φηντμπακ σου

----------


## euapap

πώς έφτασες στο στόχο σου;;

----------


## Redish

τι εννοείς; 
δυστυχώς δεν κάνω ww αλλά πάντα με ενδιαφέρουν εναλλακτικές δίαιτες/διατροφές, γιατί πάντα κάτι μαθαίνω που δεν ήξερα. πχ από το βίντεό σου τώρα έμαθα πώς υπολογιζονται οι πόντοι σε αυτό το σύστημα, πράγμα που δεν το ήξερα πριν :Wink: 
τώρα κάνω dukan, με κπ παρασπονδίες(πχ τρωω κάθε μέρα 5αμύγδαλα, που κανονικά απαγορεύονται). Παρ'ολα αυτά, μ'αρέσει να διαβάζω ή να βλέπω βιντεάκια με άλλες διατροφές, διότι θα μου είναι χρήσιμα στη διατήρηση...

----------


## euapap

να ρωτήσω κάτι;; οι μαρέγκες θεωρούνται light? γιατί διάβαζα ένα άθρο που έλεγε πώς να ξεφύγεις το halloween στο γραφείο κτλ και λέει να έχεις μαζί σου meringue cookies !!!

----------


## Redish

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> πώς έφτασες στο στόχο σου;;


ωχ, τώρα το είδα αυτό, συγγνώμη! την προηγούμενη φορά απαντησα μονο στο 1ο μήνυμα:wow:
εφτασα...σιγά σιγά...ξεκινησα σοβαρά κατά τον Γεναρη-Φεβρουάριο. Καθε βδομάδα έκοβα και από κάτι. πίτσες, μετά γενικα junky food, μετά τα πολλά λιπαρά, μετά άρχισα να μαγειρεύω, μετά να μετράω και τις θερμίδες, από τον Μαρτιο άρχισα και έγραφα σε ένα online προγραμμα τι έτρωγα ώστε να βλέπω τη διατροφική σύσταση και την πορεία του βάρους μου... Μετά μείωσα τους υδατάνθρακες από τα ψωμιά και τα μακαρόνια (μακαρονια έχω να φάω από τον Φεβρουάριο νομίζω). Στην πορεία έμαθα για την άτκινς, αλλά δεν άντεξα πάρα πολύ, αν και με αυτήν έχασα πιο σύντομα από ποτέ πόντους και βάρος. Όμως ενώ έτρωγα, αισθανόμουν αδύναμη το πρωί. Μετά άρχισα ντουκάν, αλλά όπως έγραψα, με παρασπονδίες. Παρόλα αυτά χάνω... έκανα 6 βδομάδες το καλοκαίρι διάλειμμα, γιατί ήμουν σε άλλη χώρα και δεν μπορούσα να μαγειρεύω, μέναμε σε hostel. Όμως έχασα άλλα 2 κιλά εκείνες τις βδομάδες(έπαιρνα και προϊόντα weight watchers από το carefour στη Γαλλία). Και από τα τέλη Αυγούστου που γύρισα 74 έχασα μέχρι τώρα άλλα 9 κιλά, με διαλειμμα 2-3 σπαστών εβδομάδων. Στις οποίες δεν έκανα κπ διαιτα, απλά πρόσεχα, εκτός από 3 φορές συνολικά που έκανα υπερφαγικά με γλυκά μετά από περίοδο :Frown: (((

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλησπερα! σημερα πρωτη μερα με WW

δικαιουμαι 23-24 ποντους .. ( στην ερωτηση για το ειδος δουλειας μου .. βαζω ενα ενδιαμεσο . γιατι αλλες μερες εχω πολυ τρεξιμο οπως σημερα .. κ αλλες μερες καθομαι συνεχεια .. )

λοιπον η μερα ηταν ιδανικη για το ξεκινημα μιας και μεχρι αργα το απογευμα ημουν εκτος σπιτιου ..


10.00 Καπουτσίνο με πλήρες γάλα 2π

18.00	Σαλάτα 0
3κ.σ. καλαμπόκι 2π
2 παξιμάδια 30γρ 3π
1 κ. σ. λάδι 3π
Μουστάρδα 0π
Κοτόπουλο 80γρ 3π
μισό κεσέ γιαούρτι 2% 1π

22.00	τσαι 0π

23.00	μπρόκολο+ κουνουπίδι+ λαχανάκια Βρυξελλών 0π.
1 κ. σ. λάδι 3π
Μουστάρδα 0π
2 κουταλιές γιαούρτι 2% 1π
1 μπανάνα 1π

υπολοιπο 4 ποντοι ..


ξερω αρκετοι για αποθηκη .. αλλα προς το παρον δεν πειναω αλλο ..

αν εχω κανει λαθος με τους ποντους να μου πειτε  :Smile:

----------


## euapap

Redish αυτά που μου λες μου φαίνονται επιστημονική φαντασία.. εγω έχω καταστρέψει το μεταβολισμό μου. Βλέπεις τί τρώω και δε χάνω τίποτα..
σκέφτομαι και εγω μήπως οι Υ/Α μου κάνουν κακό... γιατί δε χάνω όταν φαω πχ μόνο μακαρόνια παρόλο που στους πόντους μπορεί να είμαι οκ

zwhtsa καλή αρχή!!
σχετικά με τους πόντους που δικαιούσαι, μπορείς να μην καταλήξεις από τώρα και να λες ότι τις μέρες που θα δουλεύω έντονα θα τρωω 24 και τις άλλες 23

εγω χτες δε μέτρησα αλλά καλά πρέπει να τα πήγα  :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

να κανω μια ερωτηση ..! τον φιδε τον μετραμε σαν τα μακαρονια?
ας πουμε εκανα σουπιτσα ( εχω φλεγμονη στον τραπεζιτη μου γμτ) και εβαλα 2 φωλιτσες ..
οποτε το μετραω 4? σαν τα μακαρονια και 2 ποντοι ο κυβος λαχανικων συνολο 6 .. σωστα?

----------


## p_k

Ζωή, η σπιτική σούπα φιδέ έχει 5 πόντους.
Καλησπέρα!
Μετά από μια περίοδο απραξίας (γύρω στις δύο εβδομάδες), αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω με το Flexipoints, από αύριο το πρωί.
Θα ζυγιστώ, θα βγάλω τους πόντους που μου αναλογούν και ξεκινάω.
Αυτά προς το παρόν!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους! Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

η μετα ειχε ως εξεις ..


9.00	καφέ σκέτο 0π

17.30	φιδές (2 φωλιές ) 4π ??
1 κύβο λαχανικών 2π.

19.00	χαμομήλι σκέτο 0π

20.00	μπρόκολο+ κουνουπίδι+ λαχανάκια Βρυξελλών 0
1 κ. σ. λάδι 3π
Μουστάρδα 0π
2 κουταλιές γιαούρτι 2% 1π
4 κ. σ. καλαμπόκι 3π
Λίγη σκόνη μείγμα για σαλάτα με άνηθο κρεμμύδι 1π

22.00	2κ.σ. γιαούρτι 2% 1π
2κ.σ. δημητριακά	1 π
1κ.γ. μέλι 0,5π
1 φέτα τυρί μιλνερ 1π

υπόλοιπο 5,5π


ισως αργοτερα πιω και ενα ποτηρι γαλα 2% οποτε αλους 2

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ζωήτσα αν κάνεις το φλέξι διόρθωσε: 1 κ.σ. λάδι -> 3 πόντοι
1 κγ μέλι 0,5 πόντος

Φάε 1 γιαούρτι κανονικά μέσα στην μέρα και μοίρασέ το όπως νομίζεις. Αυτό για να ξέρεις επακριβώς τους πόντους στο γιαούρτι. Με το να δίνεις πόντους στις κουταλιές, είναι σαν να δίνεις στον κεσέ κάπου ... στους 5 πόντους και έτσι έχεις χάσιμο, ενώ μπορείς να φας και κάτι άλλο.





Παντελή τι δεν πήγε καλά με τους Πόντους+ και ξαναγυρίζεις στο φλέξι;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

κανω αυτο που εχει ποσταρει η νεφελη .. Που εχει ελευθερο ενα κουταλακι μελι την ημερα και το λαδι το εχει 2 ποντους  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα!
Λοιπόν Ζωήτσα, η λίστα της Νεφέλης δεν διαφέρει καθόλου με αυτή που έχω στο μπλογκ. Είναι η ίδια με την διαφορά ότι σε μένα υπάρχουν περισσότερες τροφές μιας και με την πάροδο του χρόνου έχω ανανεώσει αρκετές φορές την λίστα. 
Το μέλι λοιπόν -ξανακοίταξε την λίστα της Νεφέλης- έχει 1 κγ 0,5 και 1 ΚΣ 1 πόντο. Το δε λάδι το 1 κγ έχει 1 πόντο και 1 ΚΣ έχει 3 πόντους (εδώ η Νεφέλη έχει κάνει λάθος γιατί σε όλα τα προγράμματα με τους πόντους το λάδι παραμένει σταθερό στην ...αξία του). Μάλιστα έχει ξαναγίνει θέμα πολύ πίσω για το λάδι και σε αυτό μπορεί να σε βεβαιώσει κι ο Παντελής που έχει το πακέτο του φλέξι στα χέρια του.
Αν περάσεις απ'τα Jumbo στον διάδρομο με τα ...κατσαρολικά έχει κουταλάκια-μεζούρες. Αγόρασε το σετάκι κι έτσι θα ξέρεις τι βάζεις σε στερεά και υγρά στο φαγητό - καφέ - γλυκό!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ευχαριστω που με διορθωσατε!! οποτε διορθωνω και εγω τα ποστ μου  :Smile:  
θα παω να παρω τη μεζουρα απο Jumbo!!

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σας παιδιά! έχω καιρό να μπω εδώ και σήμερα που επισκέφθηκα το φόρουμ είδα ότι είχατε αναφερθεί σ'εμένα! ίσως γι'αυτό χεχεχε ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και η προσπάθεια σας να έχει αποτελέσματα. 

να πω ότι το τοπικ weight watchers points έγινε με σκοπό να μαζευτούν εκεί όλες οι πληροφορίες που είχαμε για το πρόγραμμα για να βοηθηθούν και κάποια άτομα που δεν το πρόλαβαν και δεν έχουν τα βιβλιαράκια. Σε αυτό το τόπικ προσπάθησα μαζέψω όσα είχαν γραφτεί για το πρόγραμμα κι από άλλα μέλη. 

Αναφέρω χαρακτηριστικά σε ποστ μου "αυτά είναι όσα έχω μαζέψει από τα πόστς με κάποια δικά μου! θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω και ποντους πιάτων από ξένες κουζίνες. παρακαλώ μην γράφετε εδώ για να μπορέσουμε να έχουμε καθαρά τους πόντους. τα σχόλια στο σχετικό 2 τόπικ, εκτός κι αν έχετε να προσθέσετε επιπλέον τροφές" να προσθέσω ... αν παρατηρήσατε κάτι που είναι λάθος ή παραλείψεις μπορείτε να μου πείτε να διορθώσω σε αυτά που έγραψα ή ακόμη καλύτερα να προσθέσετε κι εσείς τα δικά σας. 

Εμένα η διατροφή μου το τελευταίο διάστημα δεν πάει καλά. Κουράστηκα πολύ και το σώμα μου και η ψυχολογία μου αρνείται οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια. Έχω κουραστεί απίστευτα να χάνω 5 να κάνω διάλειμμα και να τα παίρνω... τους τελευταίους μήνες εφάρμοσα το χάνω 5 παίρνω 3 και είμαι -2 και ξαναρχίζω. Πολύ ψυχοφθόρο, αλλά αποφάσισα να μην αφεθώ ποτέ ξανά... καλύτερα αυτό παρά τπτ ουσιαστικά. Μπήκα και στην διαδικασία να ψάχνω για την πτύχωση... δεν με βρίσκει και πολύ σύμφωνη το γεγονός της επέμβασης, αλλά οι αντοχές μου λιγοστεύουν. 

Κατά τα άλλα την Κυριακή βαφτίζω ένα αγοράκι 4 μηνών που η γέννηση του έφερε μεγάλη χαρά στην οικογένεια και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη. Όσες σκεφτήκατε τι θα φορέσω, δεν το έλυσα το πρόβλημα... αλλά δεν θα αφησω να με πάρει από κάτω και να χαλάσει την διάθεση μου. Το πολύ πολύ να με δει ο παπάς με σκισμένο τζην και αθλητικό φουτεράκι!  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Νεφέλη μου άξια να'σαι πάντα και να χαίρεσαι το πνευματικό σου παιδάκι! Όσο για το θέμα κιλά - διατροφή απλά κάνε διάλειμμα. Είναι ψυχοφθόρο όλο αυτό που περνάς. Πάρε τον χρόνο σου ψάξε όλα τα ενδεχόμενα κι όταν κι όποτε αισθανθείς έτοιμη ρυθμίζεις πάλι την διατροφή σου. Φιλιά πολλά και να μας επισκέπτεσαι όποτε μπορείς! :starhit:

----------


## euapap

Nefeli!! η παρουσία σου είναι πολύτιμη για μας τα νέα μέλη. μην εξαφανίζεσαι  :Smile:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

και η μερα σημερα κυλισε μια χαρα!! 

Τετάρτη 26/10/2011 
9.00	καφέ σκέτο 0π

16.30	φιδές (2 φωλιές ) 4π 
1 κύβο λαχανικών 2π

19.00	μπρόκολο+ κουνουπίδι 0
1 κ. σ. λάδι 3π
Μουστάρδα 0π
μισό γιαούρτι 2% 1π
Λίγη σκόνη μείγμα για σαλάτα με άνηθο κρεμμύδι 1π
2 φέτες τυρί μιλνερ 3π

24.00 1 ποτήρι κοκκινο κρασί + 1 σφινάκι Drambuie 2+ 2

Σύνολο 18/23

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ζωή να τρως και κάτι το πρωί, όχι μόνο σκέτο καφέ. Και μια λεπτομέρεια-διόρθωση, οι κύβοι δεν έχουν πόντους!:wink1:

----------


## Maria Hope

ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑ ΟΣΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ!!!!! ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΟΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΙ ΤΡΩΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ!!!!!!!! ΘΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΘΩ......

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Ζωή να τρως και κάτι το πρωί, όχι μόνο σκέτο καφέ. Και μια λεπτομέρεια-διόρθωση, οι κύβοι δεν έχουν πόντους!:wink1:


kαλημερα
αυτες τις μερες εχω ενα θεματακι με τα ουλα μου .. γι αυτο και ειμαι ολο με φιδε και βραστα λαχανικα ..
οποτε το πρωι συνηθως μολις ξυπναω ποναω καπως .. κ δεν εχω ορεξη να φαω.
σημερα νοιωθω καλυτερα, αρχιζει να πιανει η αντιβιωση, αλλα ξυπνησα αργα και εφυγα κατευθειαν για το γραφειο παλι με αδειο στομαχι, θα πιω κανενα ποτηρι γαλα αν ειναι ενδιαμεσα ..! 
δενμ προω να φαω κατι σε φαγητο γιατι πρεπει για ενα διαστημα μεχρι να πλενω τα δοντια μου αμεσως μετα απο οτιδηποτε τρωω ακομη και αν ο καφες εχει γαλα .. ( εκτος και αν παρω την οδοντοβουρτσα στο γραφειο  :Stick Out Tongue: ) 

οσο για τους κυβους θεωρησα πως εχουν λαδι γι αυτο εβαλα 2 ποντους! αλλα οκ!!! αφου δεν εχουν ακομη καλυτερα!!! αν και δεν θεωρω πως ειναι μηδαμινοι σε ποντους .. αν οχι 1. . εστω .5 θα εχουβ .. θα τα δω οταν γυρισω σπιτι ποσο βγαζει το κουμπιουτερακι! 

φιλια ευχαριστω για τις παρατηρησεις και την καλημερα μου σε ολους! 

σημερα ειμαι καπως μελαγχολικη μετα την χθεσινη βραδια που περασα υπεροχα με εναν ανθρωπο που δεν μπορω να ειμαι μαζι του ,αν και εχουμε απιστευτη χημεια ... και σημερα ολο μελαγχολικη μουσικη ακουω.. και το κεφαλι μου εχει γεμισει με απειρα γιατι ... πφφ 

βεβαια αυτη η διαθεση μου κανει καλ ογιατι δεν εχω ορεξη για φαγητο  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Συναισθηματικά καταλαβαίνω τι περνάς γιατί το έχω βιώσει κι εγώ! Απλά προσπάθησε να χαίρεσαι έστω τις ελάχιστες στιγμές που βγαίνετε και για έναν καφέ ακόμη. Εμένα αυτό με έκανε να αισθάνομαι καλά!

Κατά τ'άλλα περαστικά με όλο αυτό που περνάς με τα ούλα σου, δεν είναι κι ότι καλύτερο να θες να φας κάτι κανονικό και τα ούλα σου να διαμαρτύρονται!

----------


## euapap

αχ μωρέ περαστικά  :Frown:  : ( και από τα ούλα και για τα συναισθηματικά...

Εγω σήμερα τρώω ότι βρω μπροστά μου  :Frown:

----------


## euapap

τη Harcombe την ξέρετε;; δε μου έβγαλε τίποτα το search

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όχι Εύα. Από δίαιτες έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος! Καινούρια είναι αυτή;

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλησπερα! ολα καλα μεχρι στιγμης απο θεμα διατροφης .. για να δουμε θα κλεισουμε βδομαδα .. :Stick Out Tongue: 
η χθεσινη εμρα ειχε ως εξής: 

Πέμπτη 27/10/2011 
9.00	καφέ σκέτο 0π

16.30	φιδές (1 φωλιά ) 2π 
1 κύβο λαχανικών 1π
90 γρ. κοτόπουλο 3π

21.00 2 ρυζογκοφρετες+ κασερι 1+5
1 κομματακι λουκανικο 3π 
1κ.γ. μαγιονεζα 1π

Σύνολο 16/23

----------


## euapap

καινούργια;; ξέρω γω;; εγω πρώτη φορά την ακούω. Στηρίζεται στην εξουδετέρωση της Candida στο στομάχι που προκαλεί λιγουρες.. φίλες μου από ένα άλλο φόρουμ (γονεϊκότητας) έχουν ξετρελλαθεί

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους!
Μετά από ενα διάστημα εκτός προγράμματος, ξεκίνησα σήμερα το Flexipoints, στα 93,5 κιλά, με τελικό στόχο τα 79.
Ο λόγος που εφαρμόζω το flexipoints είναι πολύ απλός: το ξέρω καλά, είχα θαυμάσια αποτελέσματα στο παρελθόν (είναι δηλαδή δοκιμασμένο), είναι απίστευτα ευέλικτο και ισορροπημένο. 
Θα ζυγίζομαι κάθε Σάββατο και θα τηρώ ημερολόγιο διατροφής (όπως κάνω πάντοτε). Με βοηθάει αφάνταστα και είναι ό,τι αλύτερο για όσους /ες ακολουθούν πρόγραμμα.
Με αισιοδοξία και ισχυρή θέληση, έκανα σήμερα την αρχή.
Εύχομαι και η συνέεια να είναι ανάλογη!
Καλή δύναμη και καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## euapap

καλή αρχή!! ξεκινήσαμε στα ίδια κιλά  :Smile:  ο στόχος μου εμένα είναι τα 70

----------


## euapap

ακόμα μια μέρα που ξεφύγαμε οικογενειακώς με γλυκά, σοκολάτες, muffins και πίτες!

----------


## p_k

euapap, σ' ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό το διήμερο έκανα του κόσμου τις ατασθαλίες!
Επειδή δεν μου αρέσουν τα ημίμετρα και ό,τι κάνω θέλω να το κάνω σωστά, θα ξεκινήσω οριστικά την Τρίτη (μεθαύριο) και θα ζυγίζομαι κάθε Τρίτη.

----------


## angek

Καλημέρα(είναι και ηλιόλουστη) σε όλους και όλες και 
καλή εβδομάδα να έχετε. ʼντε να δούμε πώς θα πάει ο 
επόμενος μήνας, γιατί για μένα τουλάχιστον οι τελευταίες
δέκα μέρες ήταν στάσιμες στην απώλεια βάρους.... Την
Παρασκευή (προχθές) πήρα και εγώ τη μεγάλη απόφαση
να παραγγείλω μέσω e-bay το πακέτο του WWpoint plus
και να το εφαρμόσω. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής έχω κάποιους
ενδιασμούς γιατί εδώ και χρόνια είχα συνηθίσει το Flexi.
Διάβασα και στις προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις ότι η Μαρία και
ο p-k επιστρέφουν στο Flexi γιατί τους ταιριάζει περισσότερο
και να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν ξέρω αν έπραξα σωστά...
θα περιμένω να το παραλάβω πρώτα σε περίπου δέκα μέρες
από σήμερα και μετά θα μπορώ να έχω προσωπική άποψη.
ίσως και να το βρω τέλειο όπως και ο Μάριος (εξαφανίστηκε
εδω και πολύ καιρό....????)
Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!!!!!:starhit:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

angek! Δεν σημείωσα πουθενά ότι επιστρέφω στο φλέξι! Ρώτησα τον p_k γιατί επιστρέφει στο φλέξι. Έχω κάνει αρκετό κόπο ώστε να δώσω τους PointsPlus στα φαγητά μου και θα ήταν κρίμα να χαραμίσω την "δουλειά" που έχω κάνει πάνω σε αυτό. Ίσα ίσα μάλιστα που περιμένω από μέρα σε μέρα να παραλάβω συμπληρωματικό πακέτο του Points+ μιας και αυτό που έχω δεν περιέχει κάποιο βιβλίο που να σημειώνει συμβουλές διατροφικές και να αναλύει γενικά το πρόγραμμα. Eίναι βλέπεις πακέτο που παρέχεται στα μέλη που πάνε στις συναντήσεις των ww οπότε τις λεπτομέρειες για το πρόγραμμα τις παίρνουν απ 'τις συμβούλους τους και λογικό είναι να μην έχουν κενά.

Κατά τ'άλλα έχω κάνει παύση για άλλη μια φορά. Τρώω πολλά γλυκά! Είμαι εδώ και κάτι μέρες και κατεβάζω γλυκά συνεχώς. Ίσως ο οργανισμός μου να προσπαθεί να προσαρμοστεί στη αυξημένη δόση του χαπιού για την ορμόνη κι ενώ η τάση για γλυκά όταν είναι να αδιαθετήσω αρχίζει 2-3 μέρες πριν την περίοδο εδώ και 2 μήνες κρατά 10 ήμερο!  :Frown:  Προσπαθώ να το παλέψω, αλλά δεν παλεύεται. Με κουράζει αυτό πραγματικά! Να μου έρθει η περίοδος να ηρεμήσω!

----------


## angek

Με συγχωρείς Μαρία μου, κατάλαβα λάθος και 
νόμιζα ότι επέστρεψες στο παλιό πρόγραμμα...
Όταν παραλάβω και εγώ το πακέτο μου, αν έχω
κάποια απορία (με όλο το θάρρος) ίσως χρειαστώ
κάποα θοήθεια από σένα. Και πάλι συγνώμη για
την παρανόηση....εγώ φταίω γιατί είχα διαβάσει
το μπλογκ πολύ βιαστικά

----------


## Lena_ed

Καλημέρα και Καλό Μήνα σε όλους!!!

Μετά από λίγες μέρες απουσίας και μερικά σκαμπανεβάσματα στην ζυγαριά, ήρθα πάλι!!!

Προχωράω δυνατά και....ελπίζω για το καλύτερο!!!!

----------


## euapap

γεια σας, την προηγούμενη βδομάδα τα θαλάσσωσα αλλα η ζυγαριά δεν ανεβηκε (ευτυχώς)
αυτή τη βδομάδα έχω ξεκινήσει δυναμικά. περπατάω και πολύ!! όλα οκ

----------


## Lena_ed

Tέλεια Ευαγγελία! Πάμε δυνατά!!!
(και να μην χανόμαστε ρε παιδιά!)

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Γεια σας κι απο μένα ύστερα απο καιρό. σόρι που χάθηκα, τρεξίματα, δουλειές...
Την Μαρία και την Εύα θα ήθελα να πετύχαινα στο σκάιπ αλλα το ξεχνάνε και δεν το ανοίγουνε! ντροπή σου μαρία! και θέλω να μου πείς το πλάς λεπτομέρειες της αμερικάνικης έκδοσης!

Μαρία εγώ παρήγγειλα ολα σχεδόν τα βιβλία απο το αγγγλικό σάιτ (εντάξει φθηνά είναι), πήρα και το oil measuring spray. ολα φανταστικά. το πρόγραμμα κυλάει καλά, έχω κολλήσει στα τρία τελευταία κιλά αλλα θα προσπαθήσω να ρίξω κι άλλο το ημερήσιο σκόρ (απο το 48 που είμαι τώρα) μπας κα γίνει τπτ και πεσω στην τελευταία δεκάδα. Ας μην απογοητεύομαστε λοιπόν, έμπνευση και κουράγιο με τους πόντους! 

να πω ένα γειά στα νέα μέλη και στην πρίνσες να μου στείλει το σκάιπ που υποτίθεται οτι θα έφτιαχνε και ακόμα το περιμένω! 

υγ Μαρία κόψε τα πολλά γλυκά. ξέρεις πόσο εύκολα μπορούνε να επανέλθουνε τα άτιμα και κάνουμε τόσο κόπο... ρίξτο στα φρούτα αν είναι, ζέστανε τα στα μικροκύματα μαζί με λίγο καντερέλ, φτιάξε φρουτοσαλάτες με λίγη σοκολάτα απο πάνω κοκ
οι συνδυασμοί, οπως θα έχεις καταλάβει, είναι το άλφα και το ωμέγα στο αδυνάτισμα. όταν λοιπόν μας πιάνει κρίση και τρώμε κακους υδατανθρακες ( πχ γλυκα με πολλη ζάχαρη) και περνάμε τους πόντους και δεν χορταίνουμε, μετα απο μια ώρα άντε πάλι. τρωγοντας ενα φρουτο η ενα λαχανικα πιο πριν με τις ίνες που έχουνε μας χορταίνουνε για πιο πολλή ώρα και γεμίζουεν το στομάχι χωρίς να έχουνε ενεργειακό αντίκτυπο στο σώμα. 
Μαρία προσπάθησε να τρως φρούτα μαζί που είναι και γλυκά και περιορίσε ζάχαρες κοκ. όταν το κάνω πάντως εγώ πιάνει!

ορίστε και μια συνταγή απο τις νέες που μου ήρθανε έτσι με γλυκό: 
http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/food...cipeid=7014422

δεν το έφτιαξα ακόμα, άλλα λάτρεψα την εικόνα!

----------


## angek

Καλησπέρα σε όλες/ους σας.Μόλις παρέλαβα και εγώ
πακετάκι μου Point plus και έχω πέσει με τα μούτρα να
το μελετάω...η αλήθεια είναι ότι έφτασε νωρίτερα απο 
όσο φανταζόμουν μιας και η παραγγελία είχε γίνει στις
28/11. Ήρθε μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα.Θέλω να το εμπεδώσω
καλά πριν ξεκινήσω την εφαρμογή του και βέβαια μέχρι
τότε δεν κάνουμε 'τρελίτσες΄με το φαγητό....όλα θα 
γίνουν σιγά-σιγά για να υπάρχει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα
και να μην πάνε τα χρήματα για την παραγγελία του
πακέτου χαμένα....αυτές τις δύσκολες εποχές που
περνάμε...

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by angek_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλες/ους σας.Μόλις παρέλαβα και εγώ
> πακετάκι μου Point plus και έχω πέσει με τα μούτρα να
> το μελετάω...η αλήθεια είναι ότι έφτασε νωρίτερα απο 
> όσο φανταζόμουν μιας και η παραγγελία είχε γίνει στις
> 28/11. Ήρθε μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα.Θέλω να το εμπεδώσω
> καλά πριν ξεκινήσω την εφαρμογή του και βέβαια μέχρι
> τότε δεν κάνουμε 'τρελίτσες΄με το φαγητό....όλα θα 
> γίνουν σιγά-σιγά για να υπάρχει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα
> ...


άντε με γειά σου. Είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα το λατρέψεις!!!!!
Πήρες και πεδόμετρο μαζί;
στείλε μου κι εσύ το σκάιπ σου αν ειναι σε πριβέ. με την μαρία και την εύα τα έχουμε ήδη αλλάξει. να κάνουμε διαδικτυακές συναντήσεις!

κρίμα που ο παντελής αποφάσισε να το παρατήσει πάντως. Λοιπόν πάω να φάω φρούτα και έρχομαι σε λίγο!

----------


## p_k

Γεια σου Μάριε, καλησπέρα και στους υπόλοιπους/ες!
Μετά από πολλές ατασθαλίες και άτακτο/πολύ φαγητό, ήρθε επιτέλους η ώρα για το ξεκίνημα.
Θα είναι αύριο, τελικά το Σάββατο είναι πιο βολικη μέρα για εμένα.
Θα μου επιτρέψετε, αντιγράφοντας από ένα παλιό ποστ, να πω λίγα λόγια για την περίπτωσή μου:
*Είμαι ισόβιο μέλος των WW από το 1996.Πριν 12 χρόνια (1996), ζύγιζα 100,5 κιλά με ύψος 1,80.Γράφτηκα στα Weight Watchers στη Θεσσαλονίκη και είχα εντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα: μέσα σε 5 μήνες περίπου έχασα 22, 5 κιλά και έφτασα στα 78.Τα κιλά αυτά τα διατήρησα 10 ολόκληρα χρόνια, μέχρι το 2006 που έφτασα τα 90.Επαιδή στο μεταξύ το υποκατάστημα των WW στη Θεσσαλονίκη είχε κλείσει, γράφτηκα στην υπηρεσία "Κατ' οίκον" και μου έστειλαν όλο το απαραίτητο υλικό ταχυδρομικώς.Ξεκίνησα και έχοντας σημαντική τηλεφωνική βοήθεια και υποστήριξη από τη σύμβουλό μου, το Νοέμβριο του 2006 έφτασα στα 78 κιλά και χάρηκα πολύ.Ξεκίνησα τη συντήρηση που προβλέπει το πρόγραμμα (6 εβδομάδες) και όλα καλά.Μετά όμως (και ενώ έκλεισαν και τα WW στην Αθήνα), αφέθηκα και χαλάρωσα, αρχίζοντας να τρώω ξανά γλυκά, λιπαρά, ακατάσχετα και απρογραμμάτιστα.Να μην τα πολυλέω, μέσα σε 6 μήνες τα κιλά επανήλθαν...Θεωρώ το πρόγραμμα των WW απόλυτα βατό, αποτελεσματικό, υγιεινό, ιατρικώς σωστό και επιτυχημένο (προσωπική άποψη). Με βοήθησε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια να χάσω και να διατηρήσω το σωστό σωματικό βάρος και εδώ να σημειώσω πως όσο διάστημα λειτουργούσε το υποκατάστημα στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ως ισόβιο μέλος πήγαινα κάθε Σάββατο ανελλιπώς και ζυγιζόμουν/παρακολουθούσα τη συνάντηση.Όσοι έχετε ακολουθήσει το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα, σίγουρα με καταλαβαίνετε.*

Αυτά, τα έγραφα το 2008...
Από τότε έως σήμερα, σε μια τριετία δηλαδή, έχασα όλα τα κιλά και τα ξαναέβαλα δύο φορές. Δεν πήγα βέβαια στα 100,5, αλλά και στα 97 πολύ κοντά είναι.
Θεωρώ το πρόγραμμα των WW ως τον καλύτερο, πιο ισορροπημένο και πιο υγιεινό τρόπο απώλειας βάρυς παγκοσμίως. Και δεν το λέω μόνο εγώ, αλλά και ειδικοί, όπως και εκατομύρια μέλη του.
Ο λόγος που το τονίζω είναι η αναφορά του Μάριου, ότι "κρίμα που το παράτησα", εννοώντας βέβαια το PointsPlus. 
Μάριε, αυτήν τη στιγμή έχω και τα δύο προγράμματα, τα έχω εφαρμόσει και τα δύο και μπορώ να πω ότι το καινούριο είναι πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα, στις ίδιες βασικές αρχές με τα προηγούμενα, με διαφορετικό όμως τρόπο υπολογισμού των πόντων κάθε τροφής, αφού συνυπολογίζει πρωτείνες - υδατάνθρακες - λίπος και ίνες. Οι δε 49 έξτρα πόντοι την εβδομάδα, πόντοι τους οποίους μπορείς να καταναλώσεις όπως θέλεις, είναι μεγάλη ευκολία και σε κάνουν να μη νιώθεις ενοχές όταν θέλεις να φας κάτι γλυκό ή λιπαρό ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει '"παχυντικό". Έχασα μάλιστα 5 κιλά με το συγκεκριμένο.
Και το Flexipoints όμως είναι τέλειο. Δεν έχει βέβαια επιπλέον εβδομαδιαίους πόντους, αλλά οι πόντοι στις περισσότερες τροφές είναι λιγότεροι σε σχέση με του PointsPlus, οπότε μπορείς και σε αυτό να φας κάτι που λαχταράς. Εξάλλου, η φιλοσοφία των WW ουδέποτε ήταν αυστηρά περιοριστική, αλλά συνοψίζεται σε αυτό που λέμε "μέτρον άριστον" (και όχι *παν* μέτρον που λένε μερικοί).

Πόσα χρόνια πια πέρασα από το 2006 που ίσχυε το παλιό πρόγραμμα; Πέντε χρόνια. Σε αυτό το διάστημα ήρθανε τα πάνω κάτω στην επιστήμη της διατροφής και αλλάξανε τόσο τα δεδομένα; Δε νομίζω!
Σίγουρα εμείς που ασχολούμαστε με τη διατροφή, διαπιστώνουμε εξελιξεις και νέες απόψεις, αλλά η βασική ιδέα, ο κορμός ενός προγράμματος απώλειας βάρους, είναι ο περιορισμός της ποσότητας φαγητού, η ποιοτική της αναβάθμιση, η ισορροπία στα διατροφικά συστατικά, η οργάνωση ενός διαιτολογίου λογικού, με ποικιλία και επάρκεια θρεπτικών συστατικών.
Αυτά λοιπόν τα προσφέρουν τόσο το νέο πρόγραμμα, όσο και το παλιό. Το πλεονέκτημα όμως, κατά τη γνώμη μου, του παλιού, είναι ότι είναι προσαρμοσμένο στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα και τα βιβλία περιλαμβάνουν όλα τα ελληνικά φαγητά.
Ναι, το ξέρω ότι και στο καινούριο μπορείς να βρεις τα πάντα, αλλά θέλει δουλειά μεταφραστική και λίγο ψάξιμο στο ίντερνετ για τις ονομασίες των φαγητών κλπ. Εγώ που μου αρέσει να ασχολούμαι, το έκανα και αυτό, όπως και τις μετατροπές pounds σε κιλά και όλα τα καθέκαστα, αλλά από τη στιγμή που έχω ολοκληρωνμένο το Flexipoints και το έχω δοκιμάσει με απόλυτη επιτυχία, γιατί να μην το προτιμήσω;
Έτσι σκέφτηκα λοιπόν και το ξαναλέω: 
Το PointsPlus είναι φανταστικό πρόγραμμα και με την ευκαιρία καλή αρχή και σε όσους το πήραν και το μελετούν.
Δεν πρέπει να επηρεάζεστε από γνώμες, απόψεις, κριτικές, κλπ. αλλά αφού δοκιμάσετε κάτι μετά θα εκφέρετε τη δική σας αποκρυσταλλωμένη άποψη.

Αύριο θα κάνω την αρχή και δίνω στον εαυτό μου την υποσχεση ότι θα προσπαθήσω και θα τα καταφέρω. Οι νυχτερινές επιδρομές στα ψυγεία και στα ντουλάπια θα σταματήσουν, διότι δεν προκαλούνται από κανονική πείνα, αλλά από την ανάγκη να βρούμε υποκατάστατα άλλων πραγμάτων... 
Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι και στις δύσκολες εποχές που ζούμε, πάμε να βρούμε παρηγοριά και αποκούμπι στο φαγητό και μπαίνουμε σε ατέρμονες φαύλους κύκλους που μόνο κακό κάνουν.
Θα βρύμε όμως τη λύση. Μέσα μας υπάρχει η φλόγα της δημιουργίας, η αναζήτηση του σωστού, το πάθος για ξεπέρασμ των δυσκολιών. Θα τα βρούμε, θα θυμηθούμε τις παλιές ημέρες που όλα πήγαιναν καλά και θα αντλήσουμε δύναμη από τον εαυτό μας. Του το χρωστάμε αυτό.
Φίλοι μου, έχουμε μπει σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο.
Θα βγούμε από αυτόν, θα πάρουμε τα πράγματα στα χέρια μας και θα κάνουμε σωστές επιλογές, προκειμένου να χάσουμε τα περιττά κιλά και να νιώθουμε καλά.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Να'μαι κι εγώ εδώ! Κατ'αρχήν επί 2,5 μέρες ήμουν χωρίς σύνδεση. Ενώ το μόντεμ έδειχνε ότι είχα σύνδεση δεν μπορούσα να μπω πουθενά. Και στις βλάβες του ΟΤΕ που πήρα μου είπαν πως δεν έβλεπαν κάποιο πρόβλημα. Τέλος πάντων μετά απ'τις συνεχής κλήσεις στις βλάβες μετέφεραν το πρόβλημα στα συνεργεία του ΟΤΕ και η σύνδεση επανήλθε. Απ'την άλλη Μάριε δεν χάθηκα. Μπαίνω στο σκυπε και δεν σε βλέπω μέσα. Μάλλον οι ώρες μας δεν συμπίπτουν! :smug b: Τώρα εδώ και μια βδομάδα -είχα κάνει καμπύλη σακχάρου- και έτρεχα να βρω τα αποτελέσματα. Υποτίθεται το μικροβιολογικό του ΙΚΑ στέλνει τις εξετάσεις στον γιατρό που τις έχει γράψει. Ο γιατρός μου επί μια βδομάδα δεν είχε παραλάβει τίποτε. Στο τρέξιμο λοιπόν μέχρι να τις βρω... Γίνεται της μουρλής στο εδώ ΙΚΑ, ο δε γιατρός άλλαξε γραφείο και πήγε σε άλλο κτίριο του ΙΚΑ και μάλλον βαρεθήκαν να στείλουν τις απαντήσεις εκεί, μεσολάβησε και η 28η... τρέχα γύρευε. Αποτέλεσμα; Έχω προδιάθεση διαβήτη, έπεσε απαγόρευση απ'τον γιατρό για τα γλυκά, μέχρι και να πετάξω ότι έχω στο σπίτι μου πρότεινε. Να χάσω κιλά οπωσδήποτε μου τόνισε και φυσικά να αρχίσω το περπάτημα. 

Για τους Πόντους+: αγόρασα 2 επιπλέον βιβλιαράκια που σημειώνουν όλες τις λεπτομέρειες για το πως δουλεύει το πρόγραμμα. Και σκέφτομαι ότι ήταν μια πολύ σωστή κίνηση για να προστεθούν στο πακετάκι 2 βιβλιαράκια ακόμη. Στο μπλογκ μου θα δείτε για ποιά πρόκειτε. Βηματομετρητή τώρα... μπορεί κανείς να βρει πάρα πολύ φτηνούς στην αγορά κι ας μην είναι των WW. Για την ώρα θα αρχίσω με περπάτημα 10' καθημερινά και σιγά σιγά ανά εβδομάδα θα αυξάνω τον χρόνο! Κι όταν κάποτε πατήσω σε διψήφιο αριθμό με τα κιλά θα αρχίσω γυμναστήριο! Αυτά!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Διάβασα παραπάνω το ποστ του Παντελή και με αφορμή αυτό θα σημειώσω και την δική μου γνώμη. Πιστεύω ότι όποιο πρόγραμμα και να ακολουθήσει κανείς είτε φλέξι είτε Πόντους+ θα πρέπει να προσαρμόσει την "κουζίνα του" ανάλογα. Μπορεί είτε το ένα είτε το άλλο να περιλαμβάνει έτοιμα σε πόντους ελληνικά φαγητά (οι Πόντοι+ περιλαμβάνουν καμιά 15αριά φαγητά ελληνικών εστιατορίων). Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτά τα "έτοιμα" δεν σημαίνει ότι αντιστοιχούν στην δική μας ατομική μαγειρική. Οι κυρίες και δεσποινίδες του φόρουμ (ακόμη και οι κύριοι που ασχολούνται με το μαγείρεμα) θα πρέπει λοιπόν να κάνουν τον κόπο και να μετρήσουν τα υλικά της κάθε συνταγής τους ώστε να γνωρίζουν πόσοι πόντοι αντιστοιχούν στην δική τους μερίδα. Δείχνει να είναι κοπιαστική μια τέτοια εργασία, όμως αυτό θα γίνει για μία και μόνη φορά και θα έχετε για πάντα την δική σας ατομική λίστα με τα φαγητά όπως τα μαγειρεύετε εσείς. Προσωπικά τώρα δεν ήξερα πως πραγματικά δουλεύει το PointsPlus. Έκανα την αρχή έχοντας ως δεδομένες τις συμβουλές που έχει το φλέξι. Όμως τελικά δεν είναι το ίδιο. Και να σου μείνουν πόντοι μια μέρα δεν τους χρησιμοποιείς την επόμενη. Κερδισμένοι πόντοι απ'την γυμναστική δεν ισχύουν εδώ. Οπότε η γυμναστική είναι το κέρδος στην απώλεια και στην υγεία μας και αν θελήσουμε να φάμε κάτι παραπάνω, χρησιμοποιούμε τους 49 εβδομαδιαίους πόντους.

Αρχίζοντας λανθασμένα μεν με το PointsPlus η αρχική απώλεια ήταν αρκετά ικανοποιητική. Για μια φορά ακόμη έμεινα πίσω τόσο διατροφικά όσο και στα κιλά. Πέρασα κάποιες μέρες δύσκολες. Όσο μεγαλώνω τρελαίνεται ο κύκλος μου και μαζί του κι εγώ. Την μια θα έρθει με καθυστέρηση την άλλη θα είναι πολύ νωρίτερα απ'ότι πρέπει. Στα ενδιάμεσα διαστήματα η "υπογλυκαιμία" ήταν μόνιμη κάτοικος στο κεφάλι μου. Την ημέρα την "πάλευα" ξεγελώντας τον εαυτό μου με δουλειές στο σπίτι, με τα πάνω κάτω σε γιατρούς και εξετάσεις κι όταν ερχόταν το βράδυ και το σώμα ήταν σε χαλάρωση άρχιζε η περιπέτεια. ʼσχημη αίσθηση, να λες στον εαυτό σου "ξεπερασέ το, δεν θες να φας γλυκό γιατί περιμένεις περίοδο είναι όλο αυτό". Προσπαθούσα να πιέσω τον εαυτό μου να κοιμηθεί για να μην ανοίξω είτε το ψυγείο είτε το ντουλάπι... ο αγώνας ήταν άνισος τελικά. Ξημερωνόμουν παλεύοντας. Τελικά αν δεν έτρωγα κάτι γλυκό δεν θα κοιμόμουν! Αυτό μου συμβαίνει τον τελευταίο 3μηνο και γι'αυτό δεν έχω δει χαίρι στην απώλεια. Όλο αυτό είναι κάτι πρωτόγνωρο για μένα. Ο μόνος γιατρός που πήγαινα ήταν κανάς οδοντίατρος, φέτος για πρώτη φορά και πλέον θα κλείσει έτσι η χρονιά, τα πήγαιν'έλα στους γιατρούς πότε για μένα και πότε για τον άντρα μου δεν μας αφήνουν σε ησυχία! Το ένα φέρνει το άλλο και πάνω που λέμε "ουφ! πάει πέρασε κι αυτό", έρχεται και σκάει στο κεφάλι το επόμενο και πάει λέγοντας! Λες και μας έχουν μουτζώσει! :no:
Δεν είναι θέμα ότι δεν θέλω ή ότι δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με την διατροφή μου, αλλά νιώθω κουρασμένη κάθε φορά που αρχίζω με όρεξη και οργάνωση διατροφική, να πρέπει να δω την επόμενη εκκρεμότητα με την υγεία μου ή ξαφνικά μου ήρθε η περίοδος! :sniffle:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Πρώτη μέρα του προγράμματος σήμερα και έκανα διάφορες ατασθαλίες, παρόλα αυτά όμως συνεχίζω και δεν θα ξαναπω "καινούρια αρχή, κλπ". 
Η αρχή εγινε και η πορεία προς το στόχο ξεκίνησε.
Σήμερα το πρωί ήμουν 94,7 κιλά.
Στόχος τα 79.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## euapap

αχ τί ωραία που επιστρέψατε  :Smile:  ένιωθα μόνη μου...
ας σας πω και εγω.
Είμαι 84 κιλά
ξεκίνησα από τα 95 με στόχο τα 70

----------


## p_k

δεν ερχεσαι κι απο το τσατ;

----------


## euapap

*5.11.11*

*Πρωί*
1 καφεδάκι 0
μισό τυροπιτάκι 2

*Μεσημέρι*
1,5 σουβλάκι με πίτα κοτόπουλο-καλαμάκι από όλα χωρίς πατάτες 8 +4 

*Απόγευμα*
1 φέτα ψωμί του τοστ 1
1 μπανάνα 1

*Βράδυ*
1 wrap με 2 φέτες τυρί light και 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα , πιπεριές, ρόκα, κρεμμύδι, μανιτάρια και λίγο καλαμπόκι 6

22/25 
πάντως χάνω πολύ πολυ αργα.. τη βδομάδα περίπου 300 γρ

----------


## p_k

euapap, αν θέλεις έλα από το chat

----------


## lesnataxasoume?

Καλησπέρα και καλή επιτυχία στις προσπάθειες όλων! Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω ... μήπως τυχόν κάποιος από όλους σας πήγαινε παλαιότερα στα weight watchers που έκαναν τις συναντήσεις στον Πύργο των Αμπελοκήπων στην Αθήνα? Και αν "ναι" μήπως έχει κάποιος τηλέφωνο κάποιας από τις κυρίες που τότε ήταν αρχηγοί ομάδων? Προσπαθώ να βρω κάποια παλιά γνωστή μου και ξέρω πως αν βρω μια οποιαδήποτε (ίσως) αρχηγό που εργαζόταν εκεί θα με βοηθήσει πολύ να βρω αυτήν που αναζητώ. 

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## euapap

ήρθα στο τσάτ

----------


## euapap

*7.11.11*

*Πρωί*
1 καφεδάκι 2
γάλα με corn flakes 3
1 μπισκότο digestive 1,5

*Μεσημέρι*
λαχανικά στη γάστρα (πιπεριές, κρεμμύδια, μανιτάρια, κολοκύθια μελιτζάνες, πατέτες) θα βάλω 2 για τις πατάτες και 2 για το λάδι που ήταν πολύ λίγο μεν αλλα θα το μετρήσω σαν 2 κγ 4 
τοματοσαλάτα χωρίς λάδι και 3 ελιτσες 1 

*Απόγευμα*
1 μπάρα 2
1 μπανάνα 1

... μένει το βράδυ
14/25 μεχρι στιγμής...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πως πάει η ομάδα; Εγώ οργανώθηκα και πάλι με την απόφαση να κρατήσω την πρέπουσα απόσταση απ'τα γλυκά και την ζάχαρη. Δεν θα μου είναι και πολύ εύκολο, αλλά δεν θα ήθελα μελλοντικά να κάνω ότι κάνει και η μάνα μου: "να παίζω με το μηχανάκι μετρώντας το ζάχαρο μου κάθε μέρα και να κάνουμε διαγωνισμό με τον άντρα μου για το ποιός είχε το περισσότερο"!!!
Με τη νέα χρονιά ούτως ή άλλως έχω εκ νέου έλεγχο για την TSH, οπότε θα κάνω κι ένα γενικό ιατρικό τσεκ-απ για να δω που βρίσκομαι και που βαδίζω!
Κατ'άλλα κοιτώντας το παλιό weight down που έκανα κάποτε, θυμήθηκα ότι ήταν τέτοια εποχή που ξαφνικά μπήκα στο γραφείο τους από περιέργεια και έπειτα από συνήθεια. Τέτοια εποχή άλλαξα ρότα στην διατροφή μου και μετά από 8-9 μήνες με κοιτούσα στον καθρέφτη και δεν με αναγνώριζα. Μακάρι κι αυτή την φορά να είναι το ίδιο!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## euapap

Μαρία και αυτή τη φορά το ίδιο θα είναι ! είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος μας και ανηφόρα, αλλα θα τον πάμε  :Smile:

----------


## euapap

*9.11.11*

*Πρωί*
1 καφεδάκι 2
γάλα με corn flakes 3
1 κγ σταφίδες 0

*Μεσημέρι*
φακές χωρίς λάδι 3 
σαλάτα λάχανο, ρόδι, καρότο, μήλο και 1κγ μαγιονέζα 1 
μανιτάρια πορτομπέλο με λίγο λάδι και μπαλσάμικο 2 

*Απόγευμα*
1 μπανάνα 1
1 μανταρίνι 0
λίγα πατατάκια 5 για τιμωρία
1 καφεδάκι 2
1 κγ καλαμπόκι 0 (σωστό;; ) 


*Βράδυ*
τοστάκι με 2 φέτες γαλοπούλα, τυράκι όχι Light, και μανιτάρια κέτσαπ 6


25/25
περπάτησα και 1 ώρα

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!
Ελπίζω να είστε ολοι καλά, γεμάτοι ενέργεια και καλή διάθεση! Έλειψα καιρό είναι η αλήθεια.... ήρθα όμως πάλι και νιώθω πολύ χαρούμενη γι'αυτό!
Τα άφησα όλα λίγο στη μοίρα τους αλλά ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να ξαναξεκινήσει κάποιος την προσπάθεια!
Είμαι 78,8Kg, 1.62 ύψος και επιδιώκω να φτάσω στα 60 κάποια στιγμή. Λίγο περισσότερο ή λίγο λιγότερο δεν με πειράζει να είναι αρκεί αυτή τη φορά να τα καταφέρω και να πείσω τον εαυτό μου πως πρέπει να κάνω κάτι γι'αυτόν και μόνο!
Χθες η πρώτη μέρα της διατροφής μου:

Γάλα 2% με 3 κουτ της σούπας δημητριακά cheerios 4π
1 τόστ με γαλοπούλα και τυρί 4π
μακαρόνια μέχρι να σκάσω στο πιάτο αλάδωτα και σάλτσα με πολύ λίγο λάδι και 30gr τυρί reggato 4+2+2 = 8π
Σύνολο 16π

Δικαιούμαι 20π άρα υπολοιπο 4π

Επειδή έχω πολύ καιρό να "παίξω" με τους πόντους αν κάνω κάτι λάθος πείτε μου!
Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

asteraki καλημέρα και καλή αρχή!
Θα σε στενοχωρήσω τώρα για τα μακαρόνια! Όταν πρόκειται να βάλεις από πάνω τυρί και οποιαδήποτε σάλτσα παύει να ισχύει το "απεριόριστο". Για να φας μακαρόνια μέχρι να ικανοποιηθείς θα πρέπει να είναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΣΚΕΤΑ. Διαφορετικά αν θες να βάλεις και τυράκι κι ότι άλλο τα υπολογίζεις όσο αντιστοιχεί στην μερίδα τους, δηλαδή 1 φλυτζάνι μακαρόνια, 1/2 φλ. σάλτσα και 30 γρ. τυρί, για παράδειγμα!

----------


## Nefeli-

αστεράκι!!! τι κάνεις; πως είσαι; !

ήρθα να καταγράψω ακόμα μία φορά τις νέες μου σκέψεις, όχι για να σας κουράσω αλλά για να καταχωρηθούν στο αρχείο του τοπικ μαζί με άλλες τόσες προσπάθειες που κάνω για να κρατηθώ με νύχια και δόντια, να μην ξεφύγω. Προσπαθώ να χάνω κάθε φορά τόσα κιλά ώστε την επόμενη που θα παίρνω η σούμα να με δικαιώνει έστω με -1! πρόσφατο παράδειγμα από τα 103.5 επεσα στα 101.5 όπου και ξεκίνησα ww. Από εκεί κι έπειτα είδα το 93! θαύμα όντως μέγα! και σήμερα ξεκινάω από το 98. Έχουμε και λέμε ... έχασα 10.5 κιλά για να πάρω τα 5. Στο σύνολο μου μένει απώλεια 5.5 κιλά. Όχι και άσχημα... αν σκεφτείς όμως πόσο καιρό προσπαθώ και πάντα νιώθω συγκρατημένη και προϊδεασμένη... και πάλι λίγα είναι. Ευτυχώς βέβαια που η σούμα δείχνει απώλεια. 

από τα 98 κιλά συνεχίζω λοιπόν... κανονικά. 

Να προσθέσω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό κάνω σκέψεις για επέμβαση. Λόγω οικονομικής στενότητας σε αυτή την φάση, είπα να ακούσω τους κοντινούς μου ανθρώπους και να συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια μέχρι να έρθουν καλύτερες μέρες.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Νεφέλη μας, όλο χάνεσαι! Κορίτσι μου προσπάθησέ το με διατροφή και γυμναστική! Καλύτερα να κρατήσεις τα λεφτά σου, γιατί υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να μην σου ταιριάζει και τόσο η επέμβαση! Υπάρχουν και οι επιπλοκές κι απ'την άλλη υπάρχει επίσης το ενδεχόμενο αρχικά να χάσεις βάρος και έπειτα να μην χάνεις τίποτε. Έχω για παράδειγμα την κουμπάρα μου. Έκανε χειρουργείο. Έχασε ότι έχασε και τώρα τίποτε! Έχει κολλήσει στα κιλά της και προσπαθεί με διατροφή! Κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή το έψαξα μήπως και έκανα χειρουργείο, αλλά δεν ήταν για την τσέπη μου και μιλάμε για πριν 4 χρόνια, πριν ξεπηδήσει η οικονομική κρίση! Μάλιστα όταν διάβασα ότι θα πρέπει να χάσεις κι έναν αριθμό κιλών πριν μπεις χειρουργείο -προφανώς αυτό να ισχύει για τους βαριάς μορφής παχύσαρκους- σκέφτηκα "ποιός ο λόγος να σπαταλήσω χρήματα αφού και πάλι θα κάνω δίαιτα πριν μπω χειρουργείο;". Κι έτσι το προσπαθώ με την διατροφή. Μάλιστα τότε ζύγισα 136 κιλά! Σε αυτά τα 4 χρόνια λοιπόν είμαι -20 κιλά και τα διατηρώ μια χαρά! Ψάχτο κι εσύ δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτε. Δες το κόστος σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις πληρωμών (ασφαλιστικό ταμείο, ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο ή δημόσιο), ενημερώσου για τυχόν επιπλοκές και έπειτα σκέψου αν μπορείς να προχωρήσεις σε αυτό το στάδιο!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλά είμαι μια χαρά! Ζω και βασιλεύω! Πολύ μα πάρα πολύ καλή η απώλειά σου Νεφέλη! Συνέχισε έτσι! 10 κιλά!!!!!! Μπράβο! 
Μαράκι, πάντα έτσι τα υπολόγιζα τα απεριόριστα! Βασικά, μπορεί και να είμαι λάθος... Με βολεύει απίστευτα όμως να το κρατήσω έτσι!!  :Smile: 

Νεφέλη νομίζω πως μπορείς να χάσεις και χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο το χειρουργείο. Βέβαια αυτό είναι η δική μου άποψη χωρίς να ξέρω πολλές λεπτομέρειες. Κράτα γερά και θα δείς ότι μπορείς να τα χάσεις και έτσι. Νομίζω ότι τα κιλά σου δεν είναι τόσα πολλά που να απαιτούν τέτοιου είδους επέμβαση!

Να σας πώ και το άσχετο... Ξεκίνησα παράλληλα με τη διατροφή και curves. Γυμναστήριο μόνο για γυναίκες. Μόνο 30 λεπτά.... Για να δούμε τί θα δούμε...!

Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά σε όλους!

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια σου Μαράκι, παρακολουθώ αλλά δεν έχω κάτι καινούργιο ή αξιόλογο να γράψω. Βλέπω και τις αναβαθμίσεις σας με τα καινούργια προγράμματα, αλλά δεν έχω ούτε χρόνο, ούτε κουράγιο για διάβασμα και προσαρμογή, γι αυτό και δεν πολυσυμμετέχω. 

Με τις επεμβάσεις, απ'οσα έχω ψάξει και συζητήσει υπάρχουν κάποια συμπεράσματα. Κάποια από αυτά, τα πιο σημαντικά πιστεύω και για μένα είναι τα ακόλουθα. 
Η επέμβαση δεν είναι η μαγική διαδικασία που θα μεταμορφώσει το σώμα μας σε μια νύχτα. Δεν λειτουργεί από μόνη της. Απαιτείται και με αυτήν διατροφικό πρόγραμμα και συνεχής αγώνας εγκράτειας και σωματικής και ψυχικής. 
Συνοδεύεται, δυστυχώς, για κάποιους με αρκετές επιπλοκές, από απώλεια μαλλιών, μέχρι και κίνδυνο απώλειας της ίδιας της ζωής.
Όπως και να το δούμε, είναι ένα μεγάλο ρίσκο, αφού ο κάθε οργανισμός συμπεριφέρεται διαφορετικά και κανείς δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί ότι εσύ δεν θα είσαι η εξαίρεση. 
Υπάρχουν όλες αυτές οι λέξεις που φορτίζουν την διαδικασία όπως γιατροί, εξετάσεις, παραλήψεις, λάθη, επιπλοκές, αναγούλες, παλινδρομήσεις, αλεσμένα, υγρά, νερό, στερεά, χρόνος, αποτελέσματα, φοβος, επαναπρόσληψη κιλών κτλ κτλ...
Ωστόσο για πολλούς έδωσε πίσω την χαμένη αυτοπεποίθηση, την όρεξη να δημιουργήσουν και να αναζητήσουν τους καινούργιους ορίζοντες, το νέο ταξίδι και να χαρούν το σώμα, την οικογένεια τους και την απουσία του αρνητικού άγχους, εκείνου που φορτίζει άσχημα τις καταστάσεις απόγνωσης και απελπισίας που πολλοί νιώσαμε σε στιγμές που το σώμα μας βάραινε όλη την ύπαρξη μας με πολλαπλάσια κιλά απ'οτι στην πραγματικότητα μας αντιστοιχούν. 
Η επέμβαση είναι βοηθητική. Αυτήν ακριβώς την βοήθεια της απώλειας των όποιων κιλών στο διάστημα των 6 μηνών που είναι πιο αποδοτική νιώθω να χρειάζομαι κι εγώ. Κουράστικα αυτό το γιο-γιο πάνω κάτω... Ο μεταβολισμός μου έχει αλλάξει... η ψυχολογία μου αλλάζει συνεχώς. Θα την ήθελα πολύ αυτή την ώθηση, έστω μέσω μιας επέμβασης. Θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να συνεχίσω μετά τους δύο μήνες που αυτό είναι συνήθως το όριο μου στην ισορροπημένη διατροφή να προσέχω. Όταν ξεφεύγω, δεν το κάνω με τροπο που αναιρεί την ποιότητα της τροφής μου, αλλά της ποσότητας. Με εξαίρεση την σοκολάτα που τις πλήστες φορές μπορώ να ξεφύγω κατά πολύ. 

Όπως και να'χει ολες αυτές είναι οι σκέψεις μου αυτό το διάστημα... για την ώρα συνεχίζω με ww το flexipoints... απλά για να έχω ένα μέτρο στην ποσότητα χωρίς να εμβαθύνω σε λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## p_k

asteraki και Νεφέλη, τι ευχάριστο να είστε και πάλι εδώ!
Καλή αρχή και καλή επιτυχία! Και να μη χανόμαστε, ε;
Μαρία, αυτό που λες για τα απεριόριστα ζυμαρικά δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς.
Αν πχ. φτιάξεις νερόβραστα ζυμαρικά (0 πόντοι), βάλεις από πάνω σάλτσα ντομάτας (0 πόντοι) και 20 γρ. τριμμένο τυρί, ισοδυναμεί με 4π. τα ζυμαρικά + 2π. το τυρί = 6 πόντοι.
Έτσι το εφαρμόζω και έχει πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.
Ούτε και στα βιβλιαράκια γράφει κάτι αντίστοιχο.
Βέβαια, ισχύει και εδώ το ότι πρέπει να φάμε τόσο όσο να ικανοποιηθούμε, όχι μια κατσαρόλα μακαρόνια!

Ξεκίνησα κι εγώ χθες Τετάρτη, στα 96,3 κιλά. 
Στόχος μου τα 79.
Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## aggeloydaki

κορίτσια,η κάθε επέμβαση έχει αποκλειστικά και μόνο βοηθητικό ρόλο,αν ο καθένας μας δεν αλλάξει συνήθειες και δεν ακολουθήσει κανόνες θα έχει ένα παροδικό αποτέλεσμα και μετά τα όποια κιλά θα αρχίσουν να ανεβαίνουν ξανά.Είναι στο χέρι του γιατρού μας να επιλέξει την σωστή επέμβαση για εμάς,βασισμένη στις συνήθειες μας,στο ΒΜΙ και σε όποια τυχόν προβλήματα υγείας έχουμε.Σχετικά με την επικυνδυνότητα θα σας στεναχωρήσω αλλά νομίζω ότι το βλέπετε λίγο στραβά,πριν μπούμε στο χειρουργείο υπογράφουμε ένα χαρτί σχετικά με την επικυνδυνότητα το οποίο θα υπογράφαμε ακόμα και αν κάναμε μία απλή επέμβαση αφαίρεση χολής.Η απώλεια κιλών προ επέμβασης όταν μιλάμε για κιλά της τάξης των 130 δεν υφίσταται,παλιότερα όταν ο ασθενής ήταν πάνω από 250+ επειδή δεν υπήρχαν τα κατάλληλα μηχανήματα ο γιατρός ζήταγε στον ασθενή να κάνει κάποια μικρή δίαιτα για να έχει κ μικρότερο βαθμό επικυνδυνότητας (είναι λογικό άλλα προβλήματα να έχει κάποιος που είναι 250 κιλά και άλλα ένας με 150,στο νοσοκομείο του Ρίου πάντως οι επεμβάσεις στα 130-150 κιλά είναι καθημερινή ρουτίνα) αλλά και για να έχει πιο εύκολη πρόσβαση!Η απώλεια μαλλιών είναι παροδικό φαινόμενο και μετά από κάποιους μήνες,βγαίνουν καινούριες φύτρες άρα δεν μένουμε φαλακροί  :Big Grin:  Εγώ δεν αντιμετώπισα ούτε αναγούλες,παλινδρομήσεις,φ ουσκώματα κλπ.Το μόνο δύσκολο ήταν να συνηθίσω να τρώω μικρή ποσότητα φαγητού,τα 80γρ κρέας είναι το μέγιστο που μπορώ να φάω,το οποίο με χορταίνει αλλά όταν το βλέπω στο πιάτο μου νιώθω ότι είναι ελάχιστο σαν ποσότητα.

Νεφέλη μου συμφωνώ ότι τα κιλά σου ή πιο σωστά ο ΒΜΙ είναι αρκετά μικρός για να κάνεις οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση!Σκέψου τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία στην Ελλάδα δεν καλύπτουν καμία επέμβαση αν ο δείκτης μάζας δεν είναι πάνω από 36 με παράλληλα προβλήματα υγείας ή από 40 και επάνω χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα!Και κανένας σωστός γιατρός δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει επεμβάσεις με ΒΜΙ 32! Θα σου έλεγα να ακολουθήσεις όσο καλύτερα μπορείς το προγρ διατροφής σου και να το παλέψεις με αυτό τον τρόπο για να χάσεις κιλά.Αλήθεια μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις!Αν θέλεις θέσε στόχο σου να έχεις χάσει τα κιλά σου ας πούμε σε 6-8 μήνες και αν δεις ότι δεν τα καταφέρνεις τότε ξανασκέφτεσαι την οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση αλλά κ τότε πριν αποφασίσεις μίλησε με όσους περισσότερους χειρουργημένους μπορείς,είναι η καλύτερη πηγή πληροφοριών για το πριν κ το μετά της επέμβασης μιας και αυτοί ζουν με αυτό ενώ οι γιατροί ουσιαστικά απλά πληροφορίες μας δίνουν  :Wink:

----------


## Maria Hope

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> κορίτσια,η κάθε επέμβαση έχει αποκλειστικά και μόνο βοηθητικό ρόλο,αν ο καθένας μας δεν αλλάξει συνήθειες και δεν ακολουθήσει κανόνες θα έχει ένα παροδικό αποτέλεσμα και μετά τα όποια κιλά θα αρχίσουν να ανεβαίνουν ξανά.Είναι στο χέρι του γιατρού μας να επιλέξει την σωστή επέμβαση για εμάς,βασισμένη στις συνήθειες μας,στο ΒΜΙ και σε όποια τυχόν προβλήματα υγείας έχουμε.Σχετικά με την επικυνδυνότητα θα σας στεναχωρήσω αλλά νομίζω ότι το βλέπετε λίγο στραβά,πριν μπούμε στο χειρουργείο υπογράφουμε ένα χαρτί σχετικά με την επικυνδυνότητα το οποίο θα υπογράφαμε ακόμα και αν κάναμε μία απλή επέμβαση αφαίρεση χολής.Η απώλεια κιλών προ επέμβασης όταν μιλάμε για κιλά της τάξης των 130 δεν υφίσταται,παλιότερα όταν ο ασθενής ήταν πάνω από 250+ επειδή δεν υπήρχαν τα κατάλληλα μηχανήματα ο γιατρός ζήταγε στον ασθενή να κάνει κάποια μικρή δίαιτα για να έχει κ μικρότερο βαθμό επικυνδυνότητας (είναι λογικό άλλα προβλήματα να έχει κάποιος που είναι 250 κιλά και άλλα ένας με 150,στο νοσοκομείο του Ρίου πάντως οι επεμβάσεις στα 130-150 κιλά είναι καθημερινή ρουτίνα) αλλά και για να έχει πιο εύκολη πρόσβαση!Η απώλεια μαλλιών είναι παροδικό φαινόμενο και μετά από κάποιους μήνες,βγαίνουν καινούριες φύτρες άρα δεν μένουμε φαλακροί  Εγώ δεν αντιμετώπισα ούτε αναγούλες,παλινδρομήσεις,φ ουσκώματα κλπ.Το μόνο δύσκολο ήταν να συνηθίσω να τρώω μικρή ποσότητα φαγητού,τα 80γρ κρέας είναι το μέγιστο που μπορώ να φάω,το οποίο με χορταίνει αλλά όταν το βλέπω στο πιάτο μου νιώθω ότι είναι ελάχιστο σαν ποσότητα.
> 
> Νεφέλη μου συμφωνώ ότι τα κιλά σου ή πιο σωστά ο ΒΜΙ είναι αρκετά μικρός για να κάνεις οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση!Σκέψου τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία στην Ελλάδα δεν καλύπτουν καμία επέμβαση αν ο δείκτης μάζας δεν είναι πάνω από 36 με παράλληλα προβλήματα υγείας ή από 40 και επάνω χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα!Και κανένας σωστός γιατρός δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει επεμβάσεις με ΒΜΙ 32! Θα σου έλεγα να ακολουθήσεις όσο καλύτερα μπορείς το προγρ διατροφής σου και να το παλέψεις με αυτό τον τρόπο για να χάσεις κιλά.Αλήθεια μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις!Αν θέλεις θέσε στόχο σου να έχεις χάσει τα κιλά σου ας πούμε σε 6-8 μήνες και αν δεις ότι δεν τα καταφέρνεις τότε ξανασκέφτεσαι την οποιαδήποτε επέμβαση αλλά κ τότε πριν αποφασίσεις μίλησε με όσους περισσότερους χειρουργημένους μπορείς,είναι η καλύτερη πηγή πληροφοριών για το πριν κ το μετά της επέμβασης μιας και αυτοί ζουν με αυτό ενώ οι γιατροί ουσιαστικά απλά πληροφορίες μας δίνουν


ποσο συμφωνω με ολα αγγελουδακι! με καλυψες πληρως!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbu p::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημέρα σας πουλάκια μου!
Τί γίνεται? ηρεμία σήμερα στο τόπικ!
Χρειάζομαι λίγο τα φώτα σας σε κάτι:

Πόσους πόντους έχει το καλαμάκι χοιρινό ΣΚΕΤΟ και πόσους πόντους έχει ένα ποτήρι γάλα 1,5% φρέσκο?
Τα έχω μπερδέψει λίγο!

Η μπάρα δημητριακών έχει 2π? Η απλή?

Ευχαριστώωωωωωωωω!!!

Π-Κ, νομίζω ότι έχουμε το ίδιο timing, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς που κάθε φορά ξεκινάμε την ίδια μέρα!

----------


## Nefeli-

aggeloydaki ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Όλα αυτά γυροφέρνουν στο μυαλό μου εδώ και αρκετές μέρες! από την άλλη πάντα δεν είχα μια ξεκάθαρη ας πούμε κατηγορία να ανήκω... Αδύνατη δεν έχω θεωρηθεί σχεδόν ποτέ, κανονική, ήμουν πάντα στο παρακάτι να γίνω, γεμάτη με τάσεις για να ξεφύγω το περισσότερο... κι αυτό επειδή μία παχαίνω μία αδυνατίζω... κι έτσι περνάνε τα χρόνια κι έτσι κάπου εκεί χάνεται και η υπομονή. Φυσικά όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια το όριο των κιλών μου μεταφέρεται όλο και πιο πάνω... τώρα για όριο έχω το 95 με αυξομείωση + 10. Στην περίπτωση μου δεν έχω να κάνω με ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. Όσο για το όριο των κιλών η BMI πιστευώ ότι επεμβάσεις γίνονται και με πιο λίγα κιλά. Μία δεκάδα πάνω, μία κάτω δεν πιστεύω να έχει τόση σημασία. Στα 120 κάνουν, στα 110 όχι; Δεν θα προχωρήσω αυθαίρετα από μόνη μου σε καμία επέμβαση, γι αυτό και το ψάχνω και ήδη προσπαθώ να βρω και κάποιους γιατρους που θα ήθελα να συμβουλευτώ. Όσο για τις επιπλοκές, έχω πει για όσα άκουσα να συμβαίνουν και όσα κοπέλες απο εδώ έχουν καταγράψει αλλά και μου έχουν αναφέρει σε προσωπικό μας διάλογο. Δεν υποστηρίζω πως όλα συμβαίνουν σε όλους, ούτε πως η επέμβαση είναι το μαγικό ραβδάκι. Για την ώρα συνεχίζω με διατροφή όπως πάντα...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

asteraki
η μπάρα δημητριακών έχει 2 πόντους, το δε γάλα 1,5% είναι ημιαποβουτυρωμένο οπότε κι αυτό έχει 2 πόντους, το σουβλάκι το χοιρινό μαζί με το ψωμάκι του έχει 4 πόντους. Αν ξέρεις πόσα γραμμάρια είναι περίπου το σουβλάκι μπορείς να το υπολογίσεις κάτι λιγότερο από μια χοιρινή μπριζόλα 120 γρ. που έχει 7 πόντους. Αν ξέρεις γραμμάρια μπορώ να σου πω σίγουρα πόσους πόντους έχει το σκέτο σουβλάκι!


Κι μιας κι ο λόγος για σουβλάκι, με ψητό κρέας ταιριάζει τέλεια αυτό το ωγκρατέν: http://suntageslight.blogspot.com/20...blog-post.html
Το έφτιαξα σήμερα και μου άρεσε πολύ. :starhit:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Ευχαριστώ Μαρία μου!
Βασικά το τυπικό καλαμάκι... Δεν το ζύγισα... Απλά αν μου πείς πόσο έχει το ψωμί (1 φέτα) τότε δια της αφαίρεσης θα βγάλω πόσο έχει το σουβλάκι!
Χθες έφαγα:

Δημητριακά cheerios με γάλα 1,5% 3,5π
1 τόστ γαλοπούλα τυρί 4π
3 καλαμάκια χοιρινά με 1 πίτα αλάδωτη 12π?
3 κουταλιές της σούπας μπισκοτόκρεμα 2π
Σύνολο 22π 
Μου έμειναν λοιπόν 2 πόντοι ακόμη.

Τα έχω κάνει αχταρμα ρε συ... Απο την άσκηση δεν αφαιρώ τίποτα αλλά κακως διότι με την αλλαγή δεκάδας αν σταματήσω την άσκηση τότε δε με βλέπω να χάνω...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Παντελή ή Μάριε...την βοηθειά σας παρακαλώ! Γνωρίζεται πόσους Πόντους+ (ΠροΠόντους) έχει η τσιπούρα; Δεν την περιλαμβάνει το βιβλιαράκι και δεν βρίσκω και στο γούγλη κάποια λεπτομέρεια! Η τσιπουρίτσα είναι ευρωπαία και οι αμερικάνοι δεν την γνωρίζουν! :duh:


*EDIT*
Το βρήκαααα... 120 γρ. τσιπούρα 2 PointsPlus (ή ProPoints)

Ψάξε ψάξε... όλο και θα το έβρισκα! Έπεσα σε γαλλικό μπλογκ που είχε τις σχετικές λεπτομέρειες! :smilegrin:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας! ό,τι έγινε, έγινε! άλλος με τα λίγα του κι άλλος με τα πολλά του! παρακαλώ δηλώστε την παρουσία σας! ζητώ ανασύνταξη δυνάμεων και αναζωπύρωση ενδιαφέροντος. Όλοι το ξέρουμε πως δεν είναι εύκολος αυτός ο αγώνας και χρειάζεται υπομονή και επιμονή. Συνεχίζουμε... με παρουσίες! ακούω ή μάλλον βλέπω!

----------


## p_k

Γεια σου Νεφέλη!
Παρών, με ξεκίνημα από σήμερα, στα 97,2 κιλά.
Τελικά θα κάνω το PointsPlus, το αποφάσισα.
Λόγω του προχωρημένου της ώρας, θα τα πούμε πιο αναλυτικά αύριο!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

p_k :P 

Νεφέληηηη ....  :Big Grin:  παρούσα κι εγώ!

----------


## Nefeli-

p_k παλιέ μου γνώριμε, συναγωνιστή, θαμώνα! μαζί μου σήμερα έφερρα εκείνη την σφεντόνα... με λίγα λόγια σου πετάω το μπαλάκι της δέσμευσης! Μαρία, γλυκιά, υπομονετική και αισιόδοξη, συνεχίζουμε παρέα! 

ωφείλουμε όλοι, ο ένας στον άλλο έστω λίγο χρόνο ουσιαστικής παρουσίας και συμπαράστασης κάθε μέρα. 

---> Σφεντόνα

Πρωινό:

1 νέσκαφε με λίγο γάλα και ελάχιστη ζάχαρη 1π
1 κουλούρι (μικρό παξιμάδι) 2π
1 φέτα τυρί και 1 τριγωνάκι light 1.5π
1 σοκολατακι 2π

σύνολο: 6.5π

----------


## asteraki_ed

ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!!!!!!! Είμαι και γω εδώωωωωω! Καλημέρες πολλές γεμάτες γλύκα!
Είπα και χθες να μπω αλλά έμπλεξα και δεν τα κατάφερα!
Συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά αν και η αλήθεια είναι ότι χθες έκλεισα μια εβδομάδα διατροφής και η απώλεια (με ζύγισμα σε διαφορετική ζυγαριά απο την προηγούμενη φορά...) ήταν μόνο 500gr. Δεν μας πτοεί τπτ και συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι! 

Έχω πάρει πολύ ζεστά το θέμα της γυμναστικής. Πηγαίνω Δευτέρα - Τρίτη - Τετάρτη και Πέμπτη για 30 λεπτά τη μέρα. Έχω δει διαφορά σε πόντους είναι η αλήθεια, τα ρούχα μου είναι πολύ άνετα αλλά η ζυγαριά επιμένει να παραμένει σταθερή. 
Αποφάσισα να ζυγίζομαι μια φορά κάθε 15 μέρες πλέον. Δε θέλω κάθε βδομάδα γιατί αγχώνομαι. Έχω αποβάλλει απο τη σκέψη μου ότι βρίσκομαι υπό περιορισμό και συνεχίζω...!!! Αυτή τη φορά ειλικρινά το έχω βάλει πείσμα και ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν πρόκειται να με σταματήσει ή να με καθυστερήσει. 
Έχω ένα φόρεμα που το είχα αγοράσει πριν απο 4 χρόνια και επειδή ήταν ένα νούμερο μικρότερο απο αυτό που φορούσα το έχω ακόμη με την ταμπελίτσα του στη ντουλάπα. Φέτος ήρθε η σειρά του να ξεμυτίσει απο εκεί που είναι κλεισμένο και να εντυπωσίασει τα πλήθη!!! :P

Είμαι στον απόλυτο βαθμό ευχαριστημένη με την μέχρι τώρα πορεία μου και αυτό διότι έχω απαλλαγεί απο καθε κόμπλεξ και σκέψη που με επιβραδύνει και με γεμίζει άσχημα συναισθήματα. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι έχω την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση του αρραβωνιαστικού μου αλλά και των φίλων μου (βλέπε Π-Κ) γεγονός που με γεμίζει ευχάριστα συναισθήματα.

Τέλος, για να μην σας ζαλίζω, θέλω να ζητήσω ένα μεγάαααααααλο συγγνώμη απο την κουμπαρούλα μου (ξέρει εκείνη). Είμαι γαιδούρα μεγάλη το ξέρω αλλά έτρεχα με τόσα πράγματα που δεν σε πήρα ένα τηλ. Όποια δικαιολογία και να γράψω ξέρω ότι είμαι αδιόρθωτη. Σε φιλώ γλυκά!

Ας γράψω τί έφαγα το πρωί:
1 μπάρα δημητριακών και 4 κράκερς ολικής 2π+4π=6π

Προσπαθώ να πιω νεράκι αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω ιδιαίτερα. Το νερό εδώ έχει περίεργη γεύση οπότε δυσκολεύομαι. Δεν είναι και εύκολο κάθε μέρα να θυμάσαι να αγοράζεις και μια ντουζίνα νερό εμφιαλωμένο... 
Anyway, είδωμεν...!

Φιλάκιααααααααααααα

----------


## Μαρία._ed

asteraki
και μισό κιλό που χάνεις είναι θαυμάσια απώλεια! Μπράβο για τον θετικό τρόπο σκέψης! :thumbup:

----------


## euapap

να μαι και εγω.. διανύω φάσεις τεράστιας πείνας... 
προσπαθώ να μην ενδίδω στα πάντα αλλα οι αντοχές μου εχουν περιοριστεί..
είμαι και σε δίαιτα από το 15αύγουστο..

----------


## euapap

*16.11.11*

*Πρωί*
1 καλαμπόκι βραστό 2,5
μισό μπισκότο digestive (με το ζόρι το δίνω στις κόρες μου για να μην το φαω 1 
1 μανταρίνι 0 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1,καπουτσινάκι 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
1 πιάτο φασολάδα χωρίς λάδι (της Τάνιας) 1 
1 κομμάτι σπιτική σπανακόπιτα 4 
2 κομμάτια λουκάνικο βραστό 4 
1 μικρό κομματάκι σαρδέλα 1 
λαχανοσαλάτα με λίγη μαγιονεζα 1 

*Απόγευμα*
1 μπανάνα 1
3 ρυζογκοφρέτες με 3 κγ μέλι 4 
1 καπουτσινάκι 2 

*Βράδυ*
μόνο ένα γιαούρτι με παίρνει να φάω  :Frown:  1 

24/25

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα για να καλύπτεις την τεράστια πείνα, τρώγε σαλάτες! Μπορεί η μερίδα του κανονικού φαγητού να είναι μικρή, όμως φτιάχνε μεγάλα μπολ σαλάτας να τρως. Έτσι και γεμίζει το στομάχι και η μερίδα του φαγητού δεν σου φαίνεται και τόσο μικρή! Μην περιορίζεις την σαλάτα σε ένα πιάτο. Φτιάχνε ένα μπολ αποκλειστικά για σένα! :yes:

----------


## euapap

τώρα πάω να ψήσω στο τεφάλ μανιτάρια. 0 δεν είναι;;

----------


## euapap

τα τσακισα.
τωρα;;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Τώρα .. κάνε μια ακόμη λαχανοσαλάτα χωρίς μαγιονέζα ή λάδι ή φάε καρότα! :spin:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! 

πέρασε ήδη η πρώτη μέρα επαναπροσαρμογής μου στην διατροφή και διανύω την δεύτερη με επιτυχία. Αυτή η πείνα που έρχεται και θερίζει είναι πολύ επίμονη βρε παιδί μου. Πολλές σαλάτες όπως είπε και η μαρία, νερό ή χυμό, τσάι και κανένα φρούτο. Εγώ συνήθως όταν έχω τέτοιες πείνες... αποφασίζω να φάω ρόδι. Μέχρι να το καθαρίσω και να το φαω ψιλοξεχνιέμαι και καταναλώνω και το καλύτερο αντιοξειδωτικό .

για σήμερα έχουμε...

πρωινό: 
1 νέσκαφε με λίγο γάλα 0,5 π 
2 φέτες τοστ 2 π
1 φέτα τυρί 1π
μαρμελάδα 0,5π

σύνολο: 4π

----------


## Nefeli-

euapap πολύ όμορφα τα blogs σου! φαντάζομαι την χαρά του να έχεις στην ζωή σου αυτές τις ομορφιές. Να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!
Γέμισε πάλι το τόπικ απο χαρούμενες και......πεινασμένες φωνούλες! Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι όταν έρχονται αυτές οι τρελές εκρήξεις πείνας σου έρχεται να τα φας όλα, να μηδενίσεις το κοντέρ και να πεις φτου και απο την αρχή! :P

Αυτό που σκεφτόμουν όμως είναι ότι, αν εξαιρέσεις τις πρώτες μέρες διατροφής όπου και ο οργανισμός προσαρμόζεται στα νέα γι'αυτόν δεδομένα, αν μετά απο μεγάλο διάστημα δίαιτας-διατροφής αρχίσεις να πεινάς σημαίνει πως αρχίζεις να καίς λίπος σε γρηγορότερους ρυθμούς απο ότι πριν. Ξέρω ξέρω αυτό είναι αλχημεία αλλά νομίζω ότι έχει λογική και ψυχολογικά τουλάχιστον αν το σκεφτείς σου τονώνει το ηθικό και σε κάνει να πεισμώνεις περισσότερο!

Υπομονή κορίτσια και θα περάσουν και αυτές οι μέρες οι δύσκολες!  :Wink: 

Στην δική μου περίπτωση όλα πάνε καλά, έχω εντάξει τη γυμναστική στην καθημερινότητά μου γεγονός που με βοηθά αρκετά, πεινάω και γω παραπάνω όταν επιστρέφω σπίτι το βράδυ αλλά το παλεύω με μανταρίνια και μήλα.... Επίσης, όπως ανέφεραν και τα κορίτσια, η Νεφέλη και η Μαρία, είναι πολύ καλή λύση οι σαλάτες, τα καρότα και το ρόδι! Αχ αυτό το ρόδι, αν δεν είχε τα κουκούτσια για να μου τσακίζουν το νευρικό μου σύστημα, θα μπορούσα να καταναλώσω ντουζίνες μέσα σε ένα λεπτό.

Τί άλλα νέα βρε παιδιά? Η Αμαλίτσα πάλι εξαφανίστηκε και δεν μου αρέσει αυτό! ΑΜΑΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!! Εμφανίσου παιδί μου!
Ο Π-Κ έχει μπλέξει με δουλειές? Π-Κ αντε πουλάκι μου, γράψε κατιτίς!!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

asteraki!!! τι καλά που ένταξες στο πρόγραμμα σου την γυμναστική! εγώ είχα πάει τον προηγούμενο μήνα γυμναστήριο, συνδρομές κτλ κτλ! ευτυχώς που δεν έκανα και την εγγραφή για τους 6 μήνες! ασχολήθηκα με τον δρόμο και το ελλειπτικό και ήταν πολύ καλά, αλλά κάτι έπαθα στην μέση από μία απότομη κίνηση και δεν μπορούσα αρχικά να κουνηθώ καθόλου! έπειτα κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας ήμουν εντάξει, αλλά το βράδυ όταν ξάπλωνα σε οριζόντια θέση να κοιμηθώ, ξυπνούσα με φριχτούς πόνους μετά από 4-5 ώρες! γύρευε χαράματα να κλαίω από τους πόνους! Μετά από πολλά voltaren παυσίπονα και νύχτες πόνου και ταλαιπωρίας, κάπου εκεί εγκαταλήφθηκε και το γυμναστήριο. Σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω πάλι αλλά μάλλον μετά τις γιορτές, αφού έχω ένα σωρό πράγματα να προετοιμάσω και δεν θα ήθελα να έχω πόνους στην μέση! 

μήπως να βάλουμε κανένα κοντινό στόχο για να κρατηθούμε; ας πούμε 3 κιλά μέχρι τις 20 του Δεκέμβρη; τι λέτε;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα. Η Χαλκίδα είναι συννεφιασμένη και βρεγμένη. Προφανώς τα ξημερώματα έβρεξε! Εμένα οι εκρήξεις πείνας με πιάνουν όταν είμαι ή πολύ αγχωμένη ή περιμένω περίοδο. Κι όχι ότι θέλω να φάω κάτι σε μαγειρευτό αλλά γλυκά! Τρέλα με τα γλυκά έχω! Και για να μην το πληρώνω μελλοντικά με χάπια για το σάκχαρο, προσέχω πλέον! Εντολή γιατρού βλέπεται! :smug:

----------


## Nefeli-

Μου έφερε μία φίλη ένα κουτί σοκολατάκια επιστρέφοντας από ταξίδι στην αγγλία. Αυτά τα σοκολατάκια είναι υπέροχα και πραγματικά αξίζει ένα τέτοιο δώρο να το πας σε κάποιον! Ανοίγω το κουτί και αρχικά βλέπω ένα βιβλιαράκι που έδινε περιγραφές για το κάθε σοκολατάκι ! παθαίνω σοκ γιατί πρώτον συνειδητοποιώ ότι δεν είναι όλα τα σοκολατάκια τα ίδια ! ταυτόχρονα γεννιέται και η επιθυμία να τα δοκιμάσω όλα και δεύτερον από που να αρχίσω;! μεγάλο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω με τα γλυκά και ειδικά με την σοκολάτα . Με χτυπάει ρεύμα!

----------


## euapap

asteraki με αναπτέρωσαν αυτά που μου είπες..
γιατί δεν είναι μόνο ότι πεινάω ακαταπαυστα και όλο βόλτες στο κολασμένο-ντουλάπι κάνω, είναι και ότι έχω τύψεις ότι τα κάνω σκ@τ@ και ότι φοβάμαι μη γυρίσω στα ίδια που δε θέλω καθόλου...
σήμερα...
αφήστε...
το πρωί έφαγα 1 φέτα ψωμί με ένα τριγωνάκι light
ενδιάμεσα 1 ρυζογκοφρέτα με 1κγ μέλι

και το μεσημέρι έρχεται ο αρμαγγεδών...
πήγαμε στα Ruby Tuesday και έφαγα ένα hamburger χωρίς τις πατάτες και χωρίς το ένα ψωμάκι.
και σαλάτα ceasars...
πιστεύω ότι ένα 30άρι το τσίπμησα από κει.
οποτε τώρα έφαγα 2 δαμασκηνα ξερά
και πιο αργά ένα γιαουρτάκι  :Smile:

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> Μου έφερε μία φίλη ένα κουτί σοκολατάκια επιστρέφοντας από ταξίδι στην αγγλία. Αυτά τα σοκολατάκια είναι υπέροχα και πραγματικά αξίζει ένα τέτοιο δώρο να το πας σε κάποιον! Ανοίγω το κουτί και αρχικά βλέπω ένα βιβλιαράκι που έδινε περιγραφές για το κάθε σοκολατάκι ! παθαίνω σοκ γιατί πρώτον συνειδητοποιώ ότι δεν είναι όλα τα σοκολατάκια τα ίδια ! ταυτόχρονα γεννιέται και η επιθυμία να τα δοκιμάσω όλα και δεύτερον από που να αρχίσω;! μεγάλο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω με τα γλυκά και ειδικά με την σοκολάτα . Με χτυπάει ρεύμα!


δεν ξέρω τί θα έκανα στη θέση σου.
από τη μια είναι πολύ καλό δώρο στον εαυτό σου γιατί προκειται για πολύ καλής ποιότητας σοκολάτα 
από την άλλη δεν είμαι τύπος που θα αρκεστεί στο 1... οποτε μπορεί να τα δώριζα στη μαμά μου  :Smile:  τρώγοντας μόνο 1 .. (αυτό με την πραλίνα)

----------


## euapap

3 κιλά μέχρι τις 20 Δεκέμβρη;; μέσα!!
(είναι και τα γενέθλιά μου)

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Τρίτη μέρα εφαρμογής του PointsPlus σήμερα και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος!
1. Έκανα την καλή αρχή
και
2. Το πρόγραμα είναι τέλειο, περιλαμβάνει τα πάντα, δεν πεινάς και αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό! Ακολουθώντας τις αρχές υγιεινής διατροφής που περιλαμβάνει τρως ισορροπημένα και σωστά και με τους επιπλέον εβδομαδιαίυς πόντους δεν στερείσαι τις αγαπημένες σου γεύσεις, πάντα βέβαια στα πλαίσια του μέτρου.

*asteraki*, δεν πρέπει ποτέ να απογοητευόμαστε, ποτέ μα ποτέ! Και δεν υπάρχει λόγος στη δική σου περίπτωση! 500 γραμμάρια απώλεια είναι μισό κιλό, που έφυγε από επάνω σου, λίγο είναι αυτό; Συνέχισε κανονικά και θα δεις πώς θα απαλλαγείς από το περιττό βάρος!

*euapap*, μην είσαι κι εσύ υπερβολική με τον εαυτό σου. Όλοι κατά καιρούς κάνουμε διατροφικές ατασθαλίες, δεν πρέπει όμως να στεκόμαστε σε αυτές. Πρέπει να βλέπουμε μπροστά και να έχουμε στο νου τον τελικό στόχο, όπως φυσικά και τους επιμέρους!
Αυτά προς το παρόν, καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! 

σήμερα ο καιρός είναι μελαγχολικός και ψιλοβροχερός, με έναν υπέροχο ουρανό που εμφανίζει μικρά ξέφωτα μες στην καταχνιά! Πανέμορφη φθινοπωρινή μέρα! 

πήρα πρωινό με τον καλύτερο μου φίλο που περιλάμβανε καφέ 1 παξιμαδοκούλουρο μικρό, 1 φέτα τυρί και 1 μπάρα μούσλι με γεύση κανέλα, μήλο και είμαι στους 5.5π

----------


## euapap

και σήμερα πάνω από 30 πόντους...

----------


## euapap

*19.11.11*

*Πρωί*
2 ρυζογκοφρέτες με μέλι και καρύδια 6 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1,καπουτσινάκι 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
λίγη ψαρόσουπα χωρίς λάδι 2 
κινέζικο με κοτόπουλο και ρύζι 8 (μπορεί να βάζω και πολύ) 
μαρουλοσαλάτα με ρόκα, καρότο, πιπεριές, κάππαρη και ελίτσες, και σως βινεγκρέτ 2 


*Απόγευμα*
1 μπανάνα 1
1 καπουτσινάκι 2 
1 μανταρίνι 0 
2 αποξηραμενα δαμάσκηνα 1 

*Βράδυ*
.....
πάλι τίποτα δεν πρέπει να φάω...
αλλα νομίζω ήμουν πολύ αυστηρη

24/25

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> euapap πολύ όμορφα τα blogs σου! φαντάζομαι την χαρά του να έχεις στην ζωή σου αυτές τις ομορφιές. Να σου ζήσουν!


είσαι πολύ γλυκειά που το λες Νεφέλη!! σε ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!!

----------


## afratoula

Καλησπέρα σας.
Είμαι και εγώ ένα παλιό μέλος των WW.Από αύριο ξεκινάω :bisou: ξανά το πρόγραμμα με τους πόντους.Επανήλθα εδώ γιατί πιστεύω πως μαζί είναι καλύτερα!!

----------


## p_k

afratoula, καλησπέρα!
Σου εύχομαι καλή αρχή!
Καλό ξεκίνημα, με πίστη στον εαυτό μας, αισιοδοξία και θετική σκέψη!
Όλα αυτά μας είναι απαραίτητα, ειδικά στην εποχή μας!

----------


## afratoula

p_k σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ.Σου εύχομαι να καταφέρεις να φτάσεις στον στόχο σου χωρίς πολύ κόπο.

----------


## euapap

σήμερα το πρωί η ζυγαριά έδειξε -1!! απίστευτο;; είχα πάψει να ζυγίζομαι γιατί έκανα όλο ατασθαλίες και έλεγα "από αυριο που θα κάνω σωστά τη ww θα συνεχίσω το ζύγισμα" και ανέβηκα σήμερα από περιέργειαα..... και είδα 82! δεν το εχω δει ποτέ μου νομίζω αυτο το νούμερο 
ελπίζω να μην είναι τυχαίο γεγονός και αυριο (που δε θα ξαναζυγιστώ αλλα λέμε) είμαι 83.5
Κατά τα άλλα χτες τα πήγα καλα. Οχι όσο καλά όσο θα'θελα αλλα οκ

έφαγα:
γάλα με κορν φlakes
ένα καπουτσίνο
1,5 σουβλάκι τυλιχτό και 1 γαβάθα σαλάτα πράσινη
1 τοστ

καθόλου φρούτα  :Frown:

----------


## yianzy

και εγώ ξεκίνησα σήμερα!!!!! έχω αποχή ενός χρόνου απο το προγραμμα!!!!

----------


## yianzy

day 1
δημητριακά 6 ποντοι
γάλα 2π
πατάτες με λαχανικά 4 π
5 πράσινες ελιές 1π
γιαούρτι 3π
σαλάτα (2 κ.γ λάδι) 2π
τοστ 4π
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ: 22Π

Κανένας άλλος κάνει πρόγραμμα??!?!?!?!?:starhit:

----------


## euapap

*22.11.11*

*Πρωί*
γάλα με 30 g corn flakes 3 
1 μανταρίνι 0 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 καφεδάκι0 
1 μικρό κομματακι κέικ με σταφίδες 3 

*Μεσημέρι*
μπιφτεκια με πατατες στο φούρνο 10 
σαλάτα με λίγ. ο λάδι 1 

*Απόγευμα*
3 ρυζογκοφρέτες με 3 κγ μέλι 4 
1 καφεδακι 0 

*Βράδυ*
γιαούρτι 1 
1 τοστ 4 

25/25

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by yianzy_
> day 1
> δημητριακά 6 ποντοι


δεν ήταν light? Ποσα έφαγες;; πολλοί μου φαίνονται

----------


## yianzy

2 χουφτες μουσλι με ξηρούς καρπούς!

----------


## euapap

2 χούφτες.. δηλαδή καμια 40-50 γρ... δεν είναι πολλά; τα καρύδια πόσο έχουν που τρωω 5-6 την ημέρα

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Μια σύντομη επίσκεψη από εμένα, για να ας πω ότι η πρώτη εβδομάδα ολοκληρώθηκε προχθές και από χθες μπήκα στη δεύτερη.
Ξεκίνησα στα 97,2 κιλά την Τρίτη 15/11 και χθες που ζυγίστηκα ήμουν 96,8.
- 400 γρ. δηλαδή, αν και έκανα πολλές ατασθαλίες διατροφικές (καλύτερα να μην τις αναφέρω).
Τέλος πάντων οποιαδήποτε απώλεια είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!
Συνεχίζουμε σωστά τώρα!
Πάμε με αισιοδοξία και θέληση!

----------


## yianzy

p-k απο το τίποτα σίγουρα μιά χαρά είναι!συνεχισέ το όμως!!!!
euapap πρόσεχέ τα τα καρύδια έχουν πολλούς πόντους!!!!
δεν μπορώ να μην φάω ένα ικανοποιητικό μπολ δημητριακά διότι μετά πεινάω πολύ γρήγορα.Σήμερα θα βγω το μεσσημέρι για φαγητό και απο τώρα σκέφτομαι τι θα κανω!

Ημέρα 2
τοστ 4π
καφές 2π
γιαούρτι 3π
κοτόπουλο με λαχανικά και φασολάκια 8π
μπανάνα 1π
γιαούρτι 3π
φασολάκια με λίγο λάδι 1π
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 22 πόντοι


Έχω 24 κάθε μέρα αλλα φυλάω μερικούς για ώρα ανάγκης!

----------


## yianzy

καρύδια 10γραμ 2 πόντοι!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύα μου φαίνεται ότι χρειαζόσουν λιγάκι να ξεφύγεις για να δεις το πολυπόθητο -1 στα κιλά σου! Στο έλεγα και δεν με πίστευες! :duh: Η ουσία είναι πως επανήλθες πάλι στην διατροφή σου και έτσι όλα θα πάρουν και πάλι τον δρόμο τους!

yianzy καλώς επανήλθες στην παρέα! Καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια!

Παντελή μια χαρά τα πήγες! Για φαντάσου να μην ήταν μείον αλλά +!  :Embarrassment:  Σου έστειλα U2U! :wink1:

----------


## euapap

ωχ πολλοί είναι τα καρυδια! την πατησα αλλα δεν πειραζει... είναι πολύ υγιεινα κ χορταστικα τα ατιμα!

----------


## euapap

*23.11.11*

*Πρωί*
30 g corn flakes 2 
1 μανταρίνι 0 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 καφεδάκι0 
2 ρυζογκοφρετες 10γ καρυδια μελι 4 

*Μεσημέρι*
φακες χωρις λαδι 250 g 4 
σαλάτα με λίγο λάδι και καλαμπόκι 1 ΚΣ 3 

*Απόγευμα*
1 καφεδακι 0 
1 χούφτα σταφίδες 2;; 

*Βράδυ*
Ιδομεν

15/25 προς το παρρόν

----------


## euapap

λ

----------


## euapap

σήμερα εχω φαει τα παντα.. μεχρι κ πατατακια

----------


## yianzy

εγω βγήκα για φαγητό και έφαγα ένα κλαμπ και ένα παγωμένο γιαούρτι

ημέρα 3

δημητριακά με γάλα 8π
γιαούρτι με μαρμελάδα 3π
κλαμπ σαντουιτς 10π
παγωμένο γιαούρτι 5π
φρούτα 0π
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 26Πόντοι

----------


## Μαρία._ed

yianzy το κλαμπ σάντουϊτς είναι παγίδα! 10 πόντους πάντως δεν έχει σίγουρα. Βάση του καταλόγου που έχουν βάλει τα κορίτσια σε άλλη ανάρτηση έχει 13 πόντους, υπολογίζοντας όμως το κλαμπ απ'τα γκούντι'ς -χωρίς πατάτες όμως- έχει... 22 ολόκληρους πόντους.  :Frown:  Προσοχή λοιπόν στα ετοιματζίδικα!

----------


## yianzy

μαρία το υπολόγισα σωστά δεν ήταν απο τα goody's και δεν το έφαγα όλο!!!!!!Σήμερα ίσως έφαγα λίγες φακές παραπάνω!

----------


## euapap

εδω η σαλάτα από τα γκούντυς έχει καμια 15αριά... στανταράκι μου φαίνεται το 20άρι.
και εγω αυριο είμαι για έξω  :Smile:  αλλα σήμερα δεν έχω φάει πολύ, αν εξαιρέσεις το πρωί που πρέπει 

να'φαγα καμια 10αριά πόντους (πείναγα..εφαγα και πατατάκια)
μετά δεν έφαγα και πολλά, μόνο λίγο σολωμό (2 φετες καπνιστό) και το βράδυ ένα τυροπιτάκι

----------


## yianzy

HMEPA 4
Τοστ 4π.
καφές 2π
1/2 μπανάνα 1π
φακές 8π
τυρί 2π
ελιές 1π
γιαούρτι 3π
αχλάδι και μήλο 0π
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 23

----------


## euapap

1/2 μπανάνα 1π ?? η 1 είναι 1 πόντος

----------


## euapap

*27.11.11*

*Πρωί*
1 φέτα μαυρο ψωμί του τοστ 1 
1 τριγωνάκι τυρί light 1 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
2 (κομματάκια) πατάτες ψητές στο φούρνο 1 
καφεδάκι 0 

*Μεσημέρι*
Μοσχάρι με πατάτες στο φούρνο 4+3=7 
σαλάτα με λίγο λάδι και καλαμπόκι 1 ΚΣ 3 

ίδομεν για πιο μετά

13/25 προς το παρρόν

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!

Κάθισα πριν από λίγη ώρα και έκανα μια αναδρομή στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν. Συγκεκριμένα, διάβασα όλα τα ποστ μου εδώ στο τόπικ, από το Μάιο του 2008 που ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα στα 103 κιλά, μέχρι το Φεβρουάριο του 2009, όταν έφτασα στο στόχο μου.
Ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο αυτό γιατί μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να ξαναθυμηθώ τα παλιά και να πάρω δύναμη για τη νέα προσπάθεια.
Έτσι για την ιστορία, σας παραθέτω αυτούσιο το ποστ της 17/2/2009, ημερομηνίας που έφτασα στο στόχο μετά από 40 καταπληκτικές εβδομάδες:

*Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες!Σημαντική μέρα για εμένα η σημερινή, καθώς μετά από 40 εβδομάδες προγράμματος, έφτασα στον στόχο μου, τα 77,9 κιλά.Είχα δίκιο λοιπόν που επέλεξα να συνεχίσω για μια ακόμη εβδομάδα, αφού είχα και καλή απώλεια: 1,2 κιλά μείον.Συγκεκριμένα, από τα 79,1 κατέβηκα στα 77,9.Συνοπτικά από τις 13 Μαϊου 2008 μέχρι σήμερα:Έχασα 25,1 κιλάΤο BMI μου κατέβηκε από το 31,8 στο 24Ο μέσος όρος απώλειας ήταν περίπου 600 γραμμάρια την εβδομάδαΠάνω απ' όλα όμως, μεταμορφώθηκα, εκτός από σωματικά και ψυχικά.Είχα την αμέριστη βοήθεια και συμπαράστασή σας και σας ευχαριστώ.Όλη αυτή η πορεία μου δίδαξε την αξία της προσήλωσης σ' ένα στόχο και της συστηματικής δουλειάς για την επίτευξή του. Όλα είναι στο μυαλό και αν το εκπαιδεύσουμε όπως πρέπει, το σώμα θα υπακούσει.Δεν ένιωσα στέρηση, με την έννοια του ότι έτρωγα και τρώω τα πάντα, στις σωστές ποσότητες, πάντα ακολουθώντας τις αρχές του προγράμματος.Από σήμερα μπαίνω στη συντήρηση, διάρκειας 6 εβδομάδων.Πρώτο βήμα ο επαναπροσδιορισμός των πόντων.Από τους 27 πηγαίνω στους 31 ημερησίως.Θέλω να ευχηθώ σε όλες και σε όλους ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ, ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ στην προσπάθεια και πάνω απ' όλα αισιοδοξία.Στους καιρούς που ζούμε, μας είναι παραπάνω από απαραίτητη!Τα λέμε πάλι, πρώτα ο Θεός, αύριο.*

Και γεννάται το ερώτημα: πώς τα κατάφερα τότε και τώρα δυσκολεύομαι να μπω σε πρόγραμμα και όλο αναβάλλω και γιατί με πιάνει μανία με τα γλυκά και γιατί το ένα και γιατί το άλλο και πάει λέγοντας...Στο ερώτημα αυτό, την απάντηση θα τη δώσω πάλι με κάτι που είχα γράψει σε παλαιότερο ποστ:

*Ό,τι και να γίνει, ο κόσμος να γυρίσει ανάποδα, το "αεροσκάφος" θα το προσγειώσω στα 78 κιλά.*

Βγάζω λοιπόν 1 κιλό από το στόχο και πλέον θα λέω 78.
Εβδομήντα οκτώ.

Το πρόγραμμα το κατέχω καλά, το έχω ξανακάνει, αυτό που λείπει είναι η θέληση για ένα οριστικό ξεκίνημα.
Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε έγινε η αρχή.
Βέβαια, πόσες και πόσες φορές δεν το έγραψα αυτό και όλο το χαλούσα και ξαναπροσπαθούσα και πάλι από την αρχή και τα γνωστά.
Τώρα όμως δεν έχει τέτοια. 
Στα 97,5 κιλά δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια για αναβολές!
Ξεκίνησα με το ίδιο πάθος και την ίδια θέληση και πιστεύοντας ότι τα όποια προβλήματα δεν πρέπει να μας καταβάλλουν και να το ρίχνουμε στο φαγητό. Μέσα μας βρίσκεται η δημιουργική δύναμη και είναι θέμα απόφασης.
Σκεφτόμουν να μην ξαναγράψω εδώ, μήπως σας έχω κουράσει με τα ίδια και τα ίδια και θεωρηθεί ότι επαναλαμβάνομαι.
Καλύτερα όμως να εξωτερικεύεις αυτά που σε απασχολούν, νιώθεις πιο απελευθερωμένος ψυχολογικά.

Θα εφαρμόσω το Flexipoints, για λόγους που έχω αναλύσει σε πιο παλιά ποστ. Εημερωτικά και για όσους δεν το γνωριζουν, το PointsPlus θα τροποποιηθεί εντός λίγων ημερών στις ΗΠΑ, ενώ το ProPoints (που είναι η αγγλική έκδοση του προγράμματος και στην ουσία το ίδιο), έχει ήδη τροποποιηθεί. Αντί για 29 πόντους ελάχιστο ημερήσιο όριο μπορεί όποιος θέλει να τρώει 26. Μείωσαν δηλαδή 3 πόντους, νομίζω μόνο σε όσους/ες ήταν στους 29.
Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μπορείτε να δείτε στις ιστοσελίδες του WW, τόσο στην αμερικανική όσο και στη σελίδα της Αγγλίας. Γίνονται και πολλές συζητήσεις επί του θέματος.

Αυτά προς το παρόν.

*Ξεκίνησα στα 97,5 κιλά.Με πίστη και αφοσίωση στο πρόγραμμα.*

----------


## Μαρία._ed

ʼστα λόγια και προχώρα σε πράξεις! Όποιο πρόγραμμα επιλέξεις να κάνεις, κάντο! Αρκεί να γίνει η αρχή!
Τώρα όσον αφορά τις αλλαγές στο PointsPlus δεν έχω ιδέα. Βλέπεις όταν έχεις ένα πακέτο βιβλίων στα χέρια σου βαδίζεις με αυτά και δυστυχώς λείπει η δύναμη των συναντήσεων και κατά συνέπεια η έγκαιρη ενημέρωση στις όποιες αλλαγές. Απ'την άλλη αυτό με τους 29 πόντους αν ήταν όντως πολύ ως κατώτατο όριο, πιστεύω ότι από μόνος του ο καθένας μπορεί να το κατεβάσει και να δει σε ποιούς πόντους χάνει και να μείνει εκεί. Αν σκεφτείς ότι στα γαλακτοκομικά χρησιμοποιείς γάλα 1,5% και γιαούρτι 2% αμέσως οι πόντοι+ είναι 3 & 4 οπότε σου μένουν υπόλοιποι 22 πόντοι. 2 μερίδες ψωμί (60 γρ.) 4 πόντοι, υπόλοιποι 18. Σαλάτες μεσημέρι - βράδυ με 2 κγ. λάδι, μένουν 20 πόντοι. Αν αφαιρέσεις και την πρωτείνη που θα φας το πρωί 3 πόντοι σου μένουν για κυρίως φαγητό και σνακ 17 πόντοι... ʼρα πιστεύω ότι και οι 29 μια χαρά προσαρμόσιμοι είναι. 26 που το βάζουν βοηθάει όσους τρώνει προϊόντα light και με μειωμένα λιπαρά!
Όποια αλλαγή και να κάνουν όπως και να'χει καλή χρήσιμη είναι... Εγώ συνεχίζω με πόντους+. Κι αν κάποτε δω ότι οι 29 είναι αιτία να μου κολλάει η απώλεια, θα τους κατεβάσω! Δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος. Διάθεση να υπάρχει! :starhit:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

50 γρ. δημητριακά 
με 200 ml γάλα
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

5,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 23,5

Μέσα στην ημέρα θα μπει και το τικεράκι.

----------


## yianzy

καλή αρχή p_k εδώ θα είμαι και εγώ να σου κρατώ παρέα!είχα και εγώ ένα χρόνο να κάνω πρόγραμμα και η πρώτη εβδομάδα δεν πήγε όσο καλά θα ήθελα!Αύριο ζυγίζομαι και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα!!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα yanzi!
Καλή αρχή και σε σένα!

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ

1 σταφιδόψωμο

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

Χοιρινή μπριζόλα με πατάτες στο φούρνο
Σαλάτα λάχανο με 3 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
50 γρ. ψωμί
1 ποτηράκι κρασί

ΑΠΟΓ. ΣΝΑΚ

1 μπάρα δημητριακών

----------


## yianzy

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ

ΤΟΣΤ 3π
καφές 1π
μήλο
μπιφτέκια 10π
σαλάτα 2π
φασολάκια πράσινα 0π
γιαούρτι 3π
καφές 1π
μήλο και φασολάκια 1π
ΣΥΝΟΛΟ 21Π

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Ξεκίνησα σήμερα με ανεβασμένη διάθεση και έφαγα για πρωινό...

60 γρ. δημητριακά
με 200 ml γάλα 1,5%
1 καφέ ντεκαφεϊνέ με 1 κ. γλ. ζάχαρη

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

Σήμερα ξεκίνησα με σούπερ πρωινό, για ενέργεια και για να με κρατήσει χορτάτο:

1 τοστ με γκούντα και 2 κ.γλ. μαργαρίνη light
200 ml γάλα 1,5%
10 γρ. σοκολάτα
1 καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

9,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 19,5

----------


## p_k

Το πρόγραμμα συνεχίζεται κανονικά.
Για μεσημεριανό έφαγα κρέας χοιρινό με αρακά, μπρόκολο σαλάτα και ψωμί.
Σήμερα είναι η καλύτερη μέρα από την έναρξη του προγράμματος!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!

Ημέρα ζυγίσματος σήμερα και η ζυγαριά έδειξε 97,3 κιλά.
Απώλεια 200 γρ. δηλαδή σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, αλλά αυτό εξηγείται: 
δεν εφάρμοσα ουσιαστικά το πρόγραμμα, έκανα το ξεκίνημα με πολλές διατροφικές ατασθαλίες και αυτό φάνηκε στη ζυγαριά.
Προχωράω στη δεύτερη εβδομάδα, με την πίστη ότι θα συνεχίσω χωρίς λάθη.
Πάντως και τα 200 γραμμάρια απώλεια είναι!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

50 γρ. δημητριακά
με 200 ml γάλα 1,5%
1 σοκολατάκι 10 γρ. (δεν θα ξαναφάω γλυκό σήμερα)
1 φ. καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ

6,5 πόντοι
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας: 22,5 π.

Σήμερα το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει και γρήγορο περπάτημα. Είναι καλός και ο καιρός, οπότε θα περπατήσω αρκετά!

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## euapap

παιδιά δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ καθόλου..βοήθειΑ!!! πεινάω συνέχεια

----------


## euapap

*3.12.11*

*Πρωί*
30 g corn flakes 2 
100 γ γάλα 1 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 καφεδάκι0 
1 ρυζογκοφρετα με μέλι 2 
1 μπανάνα 1 

*Μεσημέρι*
μπαρμπούνια τηγανιτά αλλα έβγαλα την πέτσα 4 
σαλάτα με λίγο λάδι ,μπρόκολο και κουνουπίδι 2 
1 φέτα ψωμί  2 

*Απόγευμα*
1 καφεδακι 0 
1 μπάρα 1,5 
1 χούφτα σταφίδες 2 
1 μήλο 0 
λίγο κίντερ αυγό 2 

*Βράδυ*
ενάμισυ τοστ 6 
λίγο άρτο 1 

και θα φάω και ένα γιαουρτάκι 1 
*28,5 / 25*

 :Frown:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εγώ για άλλη μια φορά τα πήγα χάλια! Τώρα 2 Σαββατοκύριακα ανεβαίνουμε στο χωριό για τις ελιές κι ενώ είναι ένα 2ήμερο πλήρους αεροβικής, διατροφικά τα κάνω σκ...ά! Τρώω τον αγλέουρα! Δεν είσαι μόνη σου Ευαγγελία! Δεν ξέρω γιατί κολλάει το μυαλό μου και δεν συμμαζεύομαι! :no:

----------


## euapap

Χθες τα πήγα καλά!! όχι ότι έφαγα 25 αλλα μετά το μεσημέρι το έραψα
*4.12.11*

*Πρωί*
100 γ γάλα 1 
1 ρυζογκοφρετα με μέλι 2 

*Ενδιάμεσα*
1 καφεδάκι0 


*Μεσημέρι*
3 σουβλάκια χοιρινά σπιτικά με πιπεριές και κρεμμύδια 18 
σαλάτα με λίγο λάδι 2 
λίγο κριθαράκι χωρίς τυρί, σκέτο  2 

*Απόγευμα*
1 χούφτα σταφίδες 2 
1 μήλο 0 

*Βράδυ*
1 μήλο 0 
ένα γιαουρτάκι 1 

*27/ 25*

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σε όλους!
Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά! Εγω εδώ στον αγώνα, προσπαθώ για ότι καλύτερο μπορεί να γίνει... Τουλάχιστον για το βάρος που μπορώ να αλλάξω κάτι το παλεύω, γενικώς (σε κοινωνικό επίπεδο) τα πράγματα είναι ζόρικα και δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε και μεγάλο ποσοστό συμμετοχής στη διαμόρφωση των καταστάσεων... Πολύ κακώς...
Στις 8 του μήνα κλείνω ένα μήνα διατροφής και άσκησης. Τα πράγματα πάνε καλά, αρκετά καλά θα έλεγα. Δεν ξέρω πόσο βάρος έχω χάσει ακριβώς αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχω δει μεγάλη αλλαγή στο σώμα μου. Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι συνεπής στο πρόγραμμα των πόντων χωρίς ιδιαιτερα προβλήματα...

Η γυμναστική μού κάνει καλό και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι απολύτως ευχαριστημένη απο την πορεία μου. Ακόμη και μια μέρα να ξεφύγει κάποιος απο τον στόχο του δεν έγινε και τίποτα. Το θέμα είναι τί κάνουμε για να το διορθώσουμε και να ισορροπήσουμε την κατάσταση. Όλα καλά λοιπόν και επανέρχομαι με νέα και μετρήσεις στις 8 του μήνα. 
Να είστε όλοι καλά!

----------


## asteraki_ed

euapap, νομίζω ότι χρέωσες πολλούς πόντους για 3 καλαμάκια χοιρινά... Εκτός και αν εννοείς ότι είχαν και πίτα.

----------


## euapap

όχι δεν ήταν με πίτα. ηταν μόνο σουβλάκι αλλα τα κομμάτια ήταν μεγάλα αλλα όχι πολλά, πχ 5 στο καθε σουβλάκι
μπορεί να χρέωσα πολλά αλλα καλύτερα έτσι  :Smile:  να μην παίρνω θάρρος

----------


## asteraki_ed

χμμμμ... Το κάνω και γω πολλές φορές αλλά τότε, ακόμη και 5 πόντους να βάλεις (δε νομίζω να είχαν τόσο πάχος για να πρέπει να βάλεις περισσότερους) είναι 3*5=15 άρα ήσουν μέσα στους πόντους σου. Οπότε δεν θα χρειαστεί να μειώσεις απο άλλη μέρα για να κλείσεις τη βδομάδα σου με 7*25=175 πόντους!  :Smile:

----------


## euapap

ναι καλά τα λές  :Smile:  έτσι και αλλιώς είμαι χαρούμενη για τη χθεσινή μέρα. Τα πήγα καλά. αυτές τις μέρες που πεινάω πολύ, το θεωρώ άθλο να κλείσω τη μέρα με +2 πόντους
νομίζω όμως ότι σήμερα (φτου φτου) έχω επανέλθει στο να μην πεινάω και θα μπω ξανά στον ρυθμό μου... αρκετά ξέφυγα

Μαρία. τις μαζέψατε τις ελιές;

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλημερούδια σας!
Βλέπω χαθήκατε όλοι ε? Ελπίζω να είστε καλά και να συνεχίζετε ακέθεκτοι την καθοδική πορεία του βάρους!
Χθες ήταν επίσημη μέτρηση του μήνα για μένα.
Ξέχασα να πάρω το χαρτί που τα λέει όλα αναλυτικά αλλά θα σας πώ ότι θυμάμαι!

Απώλεια βάρους : μόλις 2,2 κιλά....
Απώλεια πόντων : 33!! (συνολικά)

Απο τα 2,2 κιλά, το 1,5 είναι λίπος (έτσι έβγαλε η λιπομέτρηση τουλάχιστον).
Απο πόντους, τους περισσότερους τους έχασα στα μπράτσα (9 πόντους), στην πλάτη - στήθος (8 πόντους) και στην κοιλιά (3 πόντους)
Στα μπούτια (εκεί που σμίγουν πάνω ψηλά) έχασα 1 πόντο.... και γενικώς απο όλα τα σημεία που μετρήθηκα η διαφορά ήταν αισθητή....

Σε γενικές γραμμές, τσιτώθηκα λίγο που η ζυγαριά δεν πήγε στα μείον 3 κιλά τουλάχιστον αλλά απο την άλλη οι πόντοι που έχασα ήταν αρκετά καλοί και η διαφορά στο σώμα μου αρκετά μεγάλη. Τουλάχιστον στα ρούχα. Επειδή το λίπος το έχω κυρίως στο πάνω μέρος του σώματος αυτό που με νοιάζει είναι να αρχίσω να χάνω και απο την κοιλιά αρκετούς πόντους.

Η διατροφή πάει καλά αν και μερικές φορές, κυρίως το βράδυ, έχω κάτι απίστευτες λιγούρες που πρέπει να τιθασεύσω... Προς το παρόν τα καταφέρνω μια χαρά! 

2 κιλά το μήνα αν χάνονται σε ένα χρόνο θα είναι 24! Τέλεια μου ακούγεται! 

Όλα καλά λοιπόν και συνεχίζουμε!

Σας φιλώ όλους γλυκά! Να είστε καλά!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

asteraki θαυμάσια τα νέα σου. Μπράβο! :thumbup:

Προσωπικά εγώ τίποτε... Εύα τις ελιές δεν τις τελειώσαμε. Ανεβαίνουμε στο χωριό κι αυτό το ΣΚ. Έχω αποδιοργανωθεί τελείως. Είμαι τόσο αγύμναστη που το μάζεμα της ελιάς μου φαίνεται βουνό. Μιλάμε είναι απίστευτη αερόβια γυμναστική. Την πρώτη φορά πονούσαν ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ. Την 2η φορά πονούσαν οι γλουτοί. Το μάζεμα της ελιάς ήταν σε ένα χωράφι που είναι σε πλαγιά βουνού. Αύριο θα είμαστε στον ίδιο ελαιώνα και δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι όλη την μέρα. 

Επιστρέφουμε στο σπίτι μας την Κυριακή και δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω το οτιδήποτε. Θέλουμε να κάνουμε πράγματα στο σπίτι και ενώ ο άντρας μου μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με κατασκευές το ΣΚ, τα αφήνουμε πίσω χρονικά λόγω του ελαιομαζέματος. Θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε την πλάτη του σύνθετου που την τρώει το σαράκι απ'το καλοκαίρι, θέλω να αλλάξω κουρτίνες, θέλω να στρώσω τα χαλιά, θέλω να στολίσουμε το σπίτι για τις γιορτές και δεν ξέρω πότε θα τα κάνουμε τελικά όλα αυτά αν υπάρξει η πιθανότητα να πάμε στο χωριό για 4ο ΣΚ. :no:

----------


## euapap

καλέ τί γίνατε;;; και εγω τα πάω χάλια από της Αγ. Αννης, τί μπισκότα, τί κέηκ..
αλλα εδω και 2 μέρες έχω επανέλθει. Βεβαια δεν τρώω 25 που θα'πρεπε αλλα δεν ανεβαίνω από τους 30

----------


## yianzy

χαλια μαύρα!!!! μετα τις γιορτές θα πάω διαιτολόγο! ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ!!!!

----------


## euapap

εγω έχω μια απίστευτη πείνα το πρωί
σήμερα έφαγα
κορν φλέικς με γάλα και σταφίδες
1 φέτα ψωμί με τυρί τριγωνάκι
1 μπανάνα
1 ρυζογκοφρέτα με μέλι

το μεσημέρι φακές με σαλάτα (χωρίς τίποτα άλλο ούτε λάδι)

απόγευμα 1 χούφτα σταφίδες 4 δαμάσκηναξερά, 1 μπανάνα
και το βράδυ
1 μπάρα
1 σαλάτα ρόκα με ντοματίνια και 1,5 τοστ λάιτ

είναι καμια 30αριά πάλι

----------


## Μάριος_ed

καλο μεσημέρι και σόρι που χάθηκα...
πολυ διαβασμα επεσε αυτην την περίοδο, πέρασα και ένα ελαφρύ επεισόδιο υγείας ,μπήκα στο νοσοκομείο, τέλος καλό όλα καλά!

χάθηκε το αγωνιστικό πνέυμα κορίτσια και αγόρια;

να ξέρετε πάντως σύμφωνα με τα νεότερα επιστημονικά δεδομένα, ο υγειής ρυθμός να χάνουμε βάρος είναι 2 λίβρες την εβδομάδα ΤΟΠ. περίπου 900 γρμ... δηλαδή ένα με δύο κιλά _λίπους κυρίως_ τον μήνα. και μετά απο 3,5 κιλά επαναπροσδιορισμός του στόχου των πόντων (αυτό λέει το βιβλιαράκι στο νέο προπόιντς πλάν). 

Επίσης οι συνδυασμοί είναι καίριοι και για την ομαλη λειτουργία του εντέρου και για το άισθημα του κορεσμού. έτσι μια μερίδα φρούτα και λαχανικάε είναι απαραίτητη σε κάθε γεύμα. Μπορείτε και σοκολατα ολόκληρη να φάτε σαν γεύμα αλλά να προσθέσετε και μια μπανάνα με τις πλούσιες ίνες της για να σας κρατήσει χορτάτους. η σοκολάτα θα δώσει ενέργεια στο σώμα και οι ίνες τον κορεσμο. τίποτα δεν απαγορεύεται σε μία ισσοροποημένη διατροφή! το κάνω αρκετά συχνά αυτό, ειδικά με την σνίκερς! 
όπως άλλωστε θα γνωρίζει και η μαρία και ο παντελής, οι συνδυασμοί είναι καίριο κομμάτι του νέου προγράμματος...

και να ξέρετε ότι ο κάθε οργανισμός ειναι ξεχωριστός και σχεδόν όλοι κολλάνε κάποια στιγμή... Κουράγιο και μην το βάζετε κάτω. Αυξήστε παραπάνω την άσκηση, φάτε τους μισούς εβδομαδιαίους πόντους και τους άλλους κρατήστες τους για έκτακτες ανάγκες, του πόντους της άσκησης ξεχάστε τους και αφήστε τους μονο σε πολύ έκτακτες περιπτώσεις (πχ όταν μας πιάνει μια τάση για σαβούριασμα ΣΟΣ χαχα). Αυτά για τον παντελή πιο πολύ που αν και ξέρω ότι τα ξέρει έτσι να καταφέρει να τα ξαναβάλει πάλι στο κεφάλι του και με όποιο πρόγραμμα θέλει να φτάσει επιτέλους το ιδεώδες βάρος του!
Παντελή, θα σου πρότεινα πάντως να πας να κάνεις μια φουλ ορμονολογική εξέταση και λιπομέτρηση για να ξέρεις πάνω κάτω πόσο είναι ακριβώς το ΛΊΠΟΣ που πρέπει να χάσεις, γιατί απο οτί καταλαβαίνω εσύ κάνεις κύκλους χάνοντας μυς και ιστό και μετά ξαναβάζεις λίπος. κάτι που έκανα κι εγώ συχνά προτού φτάσω έστω και τα τρία παραπάνω κιλά απο το ανώτατο ιδεώδες βάρος μου. (ναι οπως κατάλαβε εκεί το άτιμο τελευταίο στόν με πρήζει αλλα δεν το βάζω κάτω!). 

το νέο μαύρο πεδόμετρο είναι σούπερ επίσης. τα παλιά βγήκανε και τα δύο ελλατωματικά (φαίνεται ήτανε η δεύτερη παρτίδα έτσι), τα έστειλα πίσω και μου στείλανε δύο νέα ολόμαυρα της νέας 'φουρνιάς'. χεχε!


εδώ στον αγώνα, ελπίζω τώρα με την μείωση των εβδομαδαίων πόντων, το πιο προσεκτικό τράκ και χρήση των πόντων άσκησης μόνο σε έκτακτες περιπτώσεις να με βοηθήσει με το τελευταίο άτιμο στόν!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by yianzy_
> χαλια μαύρα!!!! μετα τις γιορτές θα πάω διαιτολόγο! ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ!!!!


εγώ θα σου έλεγα να παραγγείλεις το νέο propoints plan της εταιρίας και να το διαβάσεις καλά όλο ΤΟΥΛʼΧΙΣΤΟΝ δέκα φορές μέχρι να σου γίνει υποσυνείδητο μύνημα. 

και άσε τους διαιτολόγους. καλοί κι αυτοί αλλά πρέπει να μάθουμε μόνοι μας τον εαυτό μας και πως να θρεφόμαστε. αλλιώς όταν τα σταματάμε τα ξαναπαίρνουμε!

καλησπέρα!

----------


## euapap

σήμερα έφαγα μέχρι και μερέντα... πανολεθρία..
δεντολμάω να ζυγιστώ

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> σήμερα έφαγα μέχρι και μερέντα... πανολεθρία..
> δεντολμάω να ζυγιστώ


πω πω αμάν τα έχουμε ξαναπεί.
Όλα επιτρέπονται, αρκεί να τα φας σε λογικές ποσότητες!
υγ για πόση μερέντα μιλάμε; :/

α και καλησπέρα!

----------


## euapap

για 4 κουταλάκια του γλυκού!! μα μου αρέσει πολύ η άτιμη
εδω και 2 μερες είμαι πάλι σε πρόγραμμα αλλα είπαμε 30 πόντοι. Παρακάτω δεν πάω

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> για 4 κουταλάκια του γλυκού!! μα μου αρέσει πολύ η άτιμη
> εδω και 2 μερες είμαι πάλι σε πρόγραμμα αλλα είπαμε 30 πόντοι. Παρακάτω δεν πάω


ναι χμ ητανε λιγο πολύ για γυναίκα ειδικά :Ρ
αλλά οκ μην στεναχωριέσαι. Σου αρέσει. Συνεπώς πρέπει να φροντίσεις να την έχεις ακόμα και σε συστηματική βάση στην διατροφή σου αλλά να την φάς έξυπνα και σωστά.
αμα σου αρεσει τοσο κανε εναν ωραίο γλυκο συνδυασμο, δηλαδη φρυγανιές η ψωμί με μπόλικη μερέντα και 2 φρούτα μαζί με τις ίνες. θα είναι φουλ γεύμα και θα σε κρατήσει και χορτάτη! Μπορείς να προσθέσεις και βούτυρο λάιτ που δεν έχει και πολλούς πόντους για έξτρα γεύση  :Wink:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μάριος_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by yianzy_
> χαλια μαύρα!!!! μετα τις γιορτές θα πάω διαιτολόγο! ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


εγω θεωρω τον διαιτολογο, πολυ καλη λυση , για καποιον που νοιωθει την αναγκη να το κανει.
παρολο που οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε πλεον γνωσεις σχεδον οσες και οι διαιτολογοι, εχουμε σχεδον ολοι, προβλημα πειθαρχιας στο προγραμμα.
αν ειναι σε τεοτια φαση λοιπον η γιαντσι, ενας διαιτολογος μπορει οντως να την βοηθησει να κρατησει το προγραμμα της, με τις προγραμματισμενες συναντησεις και μετρησεις.
αυτον ακριβως τον ρολο παιζουν αλλωστε και οι συναντησεις των ΓΓ. το σημαντικο τους δεν ειναι οι γνωσεις διατροφης, αλλα το ρανετβου για ζυγισμα και επαναπροσδριορισμο στοχου.
ΠΟΛΥ σημαντικο και οποιος εχει την διαθεση να το κανει με παρεα, οπως με εναν διαιτολογο, πολυ καλα θα κανει κατα την γνωμη μου

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μάριος_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα! γι αυτό άλλωστε εγώ έχω προτείνει τις ομαδικές συναντήσεις στο σκάιπ. Η πρίνσες ακόμα το φτιάχνει...

----------


## ^princess_85^

Χαχα η πρινσες ακομα το φτιαχνει λεει... χαχαχα. Εχω σταματησει εδω και πολυ καιρο το ww συστημα, γιατι βαρεθηκα να μετραω ποντους, θερμιδες και τα λοιπα (γενικα μιλωντας). Ειχα χασει 40 κιλα μονη μου σε 7-8 μηνες χωρις βοηθεια, δεν μετρουσα τιποτα, θα το κανω και τωρα. Το εχω παρει χαλαρα και οτι δεν καταφερα με το ww το καταφερνω τωρα!!! 

Παντως σαν συστημα ειναι πολυ καλο, μην παρεξηγηθω, απλα εγω κουραστηκα καπως.

Επαψα να ασχολουμαι και με τη ζυγαρια, εχω να ζυγιστω πολλες μερες και αποφασισα να ζυγιζομαι καθε 2 βδομαδες, επομενο ζυγισμα 2 Γεναρη!! Αν καταφερω να δω το 7 τοτε θα κανω παρτυ!

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!! :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by ^princess_85^_
> Χαχα η πρινσες ακομα το φτιαχνει λεει... χαχαχα. Εχω σταματησει εδω και πολυ καιρο το ww συστημα, γιατι βαρεθηκα να μετραω ποντους, θερμιδες και τα λοιπα (γενικα μιλωντας). Ειχα χασει 40 κιλα μονη μου σε 7-8 μηνες χωρις βοηθεια, δεν μετρουσα τιποτα, θα το κανω και τωρα. Το εχω παρει χαλαρα και οτι δεν καταφερα με το ww το καταφερνω τωρα!!! 
> 
> Παντως σαν συστημα ειναι πολυ καλο, μην παρεξηγηθω, απλα εγω κουραστηκα καπως.
> 
> Επαψα να ασχολουμαι και με τη ζυγαρια, εχω να ζυγιστω πολλες μερες και αποφασισα να ζυγιζομαι καθε 2 βδομαδες, επομενο ζυγισμα 2 Γεναρη!! Αν καταφερω να δω το 7 τοτε θα κανω παρτυ!
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!!



http://lowfatcooking.about.com/od/qu...okingspray.htm

άσχετο, συνταγή για σπιτικό low fat cooking spray :P

πρίνσες κάνε απλά το σύστημα με τα φίλινγκ και χέλθι φούντς... αλλά μην το εγκαταλείπεις, αυτή είναι η άποψη μου. δεν μιλάμε απλά για δίαιτα εδώ, μιλάμε για τρόπο ζωής. και οι συνταγές είναι φυσικά το κερασάκι στην τούρτα. 
αλλά εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
*Δεν θα αρχίσω πάλι την ανάλυση, δεν θα γράψω τίποτε άλλο εκτός από το ότι επιτέλους χθες ξεκίνησα, στα 99,4 κιλά, όπως λέει και το τικεράκι.*
Συγχαρητήρια στο asteraki που είναι υπόδειγμα συνέπειας και παράδειγμα για όλους μας! Συνέχισε έτσι!
Μάριε, το παν είναι η απόφαση, η συνέπεια και η πιστή εφαρμογή του προγράμματος. Λίγο σου έμεινε, θα τα καταφέρεις σύντομα πιστεύω!
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλες και όλους!

Προχωράμε από τη θεωρία στην πράξη!

----------


## p_k

*Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!*
Εύχομαι το φως των Χριστουγέννων να μας φωτίζει πάντοτε.
Στους δύσκολους καιρούς που ζούμε, πρέπει να έχουμε την ψυχική δύναμη να ξεπερνάμε τις δυσκολίες και να προχωράμε μπροστά!

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος. Μετά από πολλούς μήνες αναβολών και καθυστερήσεων, δικαιολογιών και εμποδίων, επιτέλους είμαι σε καλό δρόμο.
Το πρόγραμμα εξελίσσεται κανονικά και σίγουρα έχω απώλεια.
Το πόση είναι αυτή η απώλεια, θα φανεί στο ζύγισμα της Τρίτης.
Σήμερα, ημέρα Χριστουγέννων, έφαγα λίγο κοτόπουλο χωρίς γέμιση, 1 κουταλιά ρωσική, 1 φέτα ψωμί, μπόλικη σαλάτα λάχανο - καρότο και αντί για κρασί ήπια ένα ποτήρι χυμό από φρούτα του δάσους.
Το είπα και το έκανα. Είμαι μέσα στα πλαίσια των πόντων και δεν θα ξεφύγω.
Εύχομαι ξανά τα καλύτερα σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by ^princess_85^_
> Χαχα η πρινσες ακομα το φτιαχνει λεει... χαχαχα. Εχω σταματησει εδω και πολυ καιρο το ww συστημα, γιατι βαρεθηκα να μετραω ποντους, θερμιδες και τα λοιπα (γενικα μιλωντας). Ειχα χασει 40 κιλα μονη μου σε 7-8 μηνες χωρις βοηθεια, δεν μετρουσα τιποτα, θα το κανω και τωρα. Το εχω παρει χαλαρα και οτι δεν καταφερα με το ww το καταφερνω τωρα!!! 
> 
> Παντως σαν συστημα ειναι πολυ καλο, μην παρεξηγηθω, απλα εγω κουραστηκα καπως.
> 
> Επαψα να ασχολουμαι και με τη ζυγαρια, εχω να ζυγιστω πολλες μερες και αποφασισα να ζυγιζομαι καθε 2 βδομαδες, επομενο ζυγισμα 2 Γεναρη!! Αν καταφερω να δω το 7 τοτε θα κανω παρτυ!
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!!


ειμαι κι εγω στην ιδια ακριβως φαση...
εμπιστευομαι το προγραμμα των ΓΓ, το θεωρω το πιο ισορροπημενο απο οσα ξερω, αλλα και αποτελεσματικο.
αλλα δυστυχως ενω ειμαι σε τρομερη διαθεση για χασιμο βαρους, δεν εχω καμια διαθεση να μελετησω τα 2 επικρακτεστερα συστηματα των ΓΓ και κυριως ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΩ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ.
δεν ειναι υπεκφυγη, σας διαβεβαιω.
και αποδειξη αυτου, το οτι θα ξεκινησω διατροφη 2 ιανουραριου, με οριζοντα ....εξαμηνου και βλεπουμε...
εχω χασει κι εγω στο προσφατο παρελθον 17 κιλα μονη μου,απ τα οποια ξαναεβαλα τα περισσοτερα, και τωρα θελω να χασω 25 για να παω και αρκετα πιο κατω απο εκει που ειχα φτασει...
τα εχασα χωρις να μετραω, με 5 διατροφικους κανονες που τους ειχα βασισει στα ΓΓ.
χωρις καθολου μετρηματα ομως.
σκοπευω να κανω περιπου αυτο και τωρα, με μια προσπαθεια για ΠΟΛΥ περιορισμενους υδατανθρακες.
εχω συνηθισει αυτο το θρεντ και θα θελα να το επισκεπτομαι, αλλα φοβαμαι οτι δεν ειναι σωστο μιας και αφορα την ΓΓ  :Frown: 
θα δω που θα γραφω ...

εν πασει περιπτωσει, εγω ξεκιναω την αλλη δευτερα, με πρωτο ζυγισμα, τοτε και ζυγισμα 1 φορα τη βδομαδα.
καλη επιτυχια σε ολους μας  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

2sweet2b4go10,

χαίρομαι που τα ξαναλέμε από εδώ!
Πολύ θετική η απόφασή σου να ξεκινήσεις πρόγραμμα και να απαλλαχθείς από τα περιττά κιλά. Έχουμε μιλήσει και στο παρελθόν και συμφωνούμε στο ότι για να χαθούν τα κιλά θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε ένα διατροφικά ισορροπημένο πρόγραμμα, χωρίς ακραίες επιλογές.
Ένα από αυτά τα προγράμματα, το καλύτερο κατ' εμέ, είναι το πρόγραμμα των WW.
Όσον αφορά το μέτρημα των πόντων και το ότι σου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο να μετράς ποντους σε κάθε τροφή, σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι είναι πολύ απλή διαδικασία και σε λίγο καιρό θα το συνηθίσεις και θα γίνεται αυτόματα.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, εσύ ξέρεις.
Κάνε αυτό που σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα.
Καλό ξεκίνημα και καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## p_k

Αρκετά καλά πήγαμε και σήμερα, κάθε μέρα και καλύτερα.
Αύριο θα προσέξω να πιω οπωσδήποτε οκτώ ποτήρια νερό.
Θα ενισχύσω επίσης το πρωινό, καθώς έχω διαπιστώσει ότι όταν τρώω καλό πρωινό, η διαχείριση των πόντων στη διάρκεια της μέρας είναι καλύτερη.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

Σήμερα ξεκίνησα με:

50 γρ. δημητριακά ολικής
200 ml γάλα 1,5%

αλλά μετά λαχτάρησα μια σοκολατίτσα 6 πόντων και την έφαγα.

Έτσι, έφτασα στο μεσημέρι με 11,5 πόντυς και απομένουν 17,5 π.
Το μεσημέρι θα φάω σαλάτα λαχανικών (μαρούλι iceberg, radicchio), με τυρί φέτα και ελαιόλαδο και για απογευματινό φρούτα.
Την εβδομάα που ξεκινάει αύριο (καθώς ημέρα ζυγίσματος είναι η Τρίτη), θα δουλέψω στον προγραμματισμό γευμάτων από την προηγούμενη μέρα και θα προσπαθήσω να μην τρώω μετά τις 6-7 το βράδυ. Αυτά εφάρμοζα και τις προηγούμενες φορές και είδα αποτελέσματα.
Όσον αφορά το νερό, μέχρι στιγμής έχω πιει τέσσερα ποτήρια.
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## TzTonia

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά ξανά.

Αφού πέρασαν οι άγιες μέρες των Χριστουγέννων με όλες τις ατασθαλίες... ναι ναι άφησα τον εαυτό μου ελεύθερο χωρίς περιορισμούς και δίαιτες αυτές τις μέρες...
ελπίζοντας ότι μετά τις γιορτές θα καταφέρω να βάλω μία τάξη στο διατροφικό μου πρόγραμμα.

Από καιρό έχω δει αυτό εδώ το θέμα με πόντους από τα WW(ΓΓ) και όλο λέω να κάτσω να το πάρω από την αρχή να καταλάβω τι παίζει... αλλά βρε παιδιά 150+ μηνύματα είναι πάρα πολλά να ξεκινήσω να τα διαβάζω.

Μήπως υπάρχει κανένας πιο γρήγορος τρόπος να μου δώσετε μια ιδέα από αυτό το πρόγραμμα πόντων...?

Είμαι η παχουλή της διπλανής πόρτας που ψάχνω να βρω έναν τρόπο που να μου ταιριάζει μπας και καταφέρω και απαλλαγώ από κανένα περιττό κιλό.
Όπως έχω γράψει και σε προηγούμενο θέμα και εμπνευσμένη από την break, τα δαιμόνια του μυαλού μου έχουν χτυπήσει τώρα τελευταία και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να πω όχι στο φαγητό. Είμαι στη φάση που προσπαθώ να βρω ένα πρόγραμμα που να μου ταιριάζει και να μπορώ να το ακολουθήσω... οπότε θα ήθελα να μάθω το πρόγραμμα με τους πόντους ελπίζοντας να είναι κάτι που μπορώ να το ακολουθήσω  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ για την ώρα σας και πάλι Χρόνια Πολλά,
Φιλικά,
Τόνια.

----------


## euapap

εγω εχω βαλει +1.5 κιλό... είμαι ξανά 85  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Τρίτη 27 Δεκεμβρίου, ημέρα ζυγίσματος και τα αποτελέσματα...

- 200 γραμμάρια

Πολύ λογικό, καθώς τη Δευτέρα το βράδυ έφαγα 9 γεμιστά μπισκότα και 2 κομμάτια πίτσα!
Αυτά... Τι να πω, δεν υπάρχει διακαιολογία!
Αλλά δεν πτοούμαστε, αυτήν την εβδομάδα θα πάμε καλά!
Καληνύχτα και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Ευτυχώς, μετά τα λάθη της Δευτέρας μπήκε φρένο στο φαγητό και κινούμαστε στα ενδεδειγμένα πλαίσια...

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 40 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
200 ml γάλα 1,5%
1 φλ. καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ με 1 κ.γλ. ζάχαρη

8 π. έως τώρα
Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 21

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

Η χθεσινή μέρα ήταν υποδειγματική από κάθε άποψη, τόσο από άποψη πόντων, όσο και οργάνωσης των γευμάτων. Με το νερό επίσης, πολύ καλά.
Μπήκα σε καλό δρόμο και θα συνεχίσω έτσι.
Για σήμερα έχουμε:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 40 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
200 ml γάλα 1,5%
1 μπάρα δημητριακών
Καφές ντεκαφεϊνέ με 1 κ. γλ. ζάχαρη

10 πόντοι / Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 19

Καλή συνέχεια και πάντα με αισιοδοξία!

----------


## p_k

ΔΕΚΑΤΙΑΝΟ

4 κράκερς σικάλεως
με 1 κουτάκι χυμό χωρίς ζάχαρη

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

150 γρ. κοτόπουλο ψητό άπαχο
1 μεγάλη βραστή πατάτα
Σαλ. ντομάτα με 1 κ.γλ. ελαιόλαδο
6 ξερά δαμάσκηνα
1 σοκολατάκι (10 γρ.)

Τέλεια ως εδώ.
24,5 π. / Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 4,5 π.

----------


## p_k

Καλή χρονιά και ευτυχισμένο το 2012!
Εύχομαι απο καρδιάς υγεία, ευτυχία και εκπλήρωση των προσδοκιών σας!
Αισιοδοξία και θετική στάση, παρά τα προβλήματα και τη γενικότερη κατάσταση!
Ένα φωτεινό και χαρούμενο νέο έτος!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Στην παρέα του WW στέλνω τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για ένα όμορφο και δημιουργικό 2012!

Προσωπικά πέρασα κι εγώ την φάση μου για άλλη μια φορά. Έβαλα κιλά και πάλι κι από σήμερα ράβω το στόμα. Αρχίζω χωρίς να έχω στο μυαλό μου ότι πρέπει να ακολουθήσω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα. Προς το παρόν θα μειώνω τις μερίδες του φαγητού και φυσικά θα γράφω στο ημερολόγιο μου ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ τρώω. Κάτι που έκανα πάντα! :starhit:

----------


## p_k

Καλή χρονιά και σε σένα Μαρία!
Προσωπικά, θα ζυγιστώ αύριο το πρωί και αν διαπιστώσω ότι έχω χάσει σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη Τρίτη, συνεχίζω κανονικά.
Αν όμως δω ότι έχω βάλει (μια και το πρόγραμμα δεν εφαρμόστηκε όπως έπρεπε εδώ και δύο μέρες), θα κάνω νέο ξεκίνημα από αύριο.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Στην παρέα του WW στέλνω τις καλύτερες ευχές μου για ένα όμορφο και δημιουργικό 2012!
> 
> Προσωπικά πέρασα κι εγώ την φάση μου για άλλη μια φορά. Έβαλα κιλά και πάλι κι από σήμερα ράβω το στόμα. Αρχίζω χωρίς να έχω στο μυαλό μου ότι πρέπει να ακολουθήσω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα. Προς το παρόν θα μειώνω τις μερίδες του φαγητού και φυσικά θα γράφω στο ημερολόγιο μου ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ τρώω. Κάτι που έκανα πάντα! :starhit:


ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.

παρομοιως ΜΑρια.
ειμαι ακριβως στην ιδια φαση με σενα...
μετα απο μερικα χρονια απο μια σοβαρη απωλεια 17 ολοκληρων κιλων.διαπιστωσα σημερα, οτι ειμαι και παλι στην αρχηηηηη.
ξεκινησα ηδη σημερα, χωρις συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα, η μαλλον με το προγραμμα που εχω διαμορφωσει για μενα απο την ολη...εμπειρια και εμπνευση απο την διατροφη ΓΓ.
εχω ομως συγκεκριμενο στοχο.
θελω απωλεια 25 κιλων μεχρι τελος ιουνιου...
μετα απο θεωριες και πειραματα,εχω καταληξει,οτι οταν τα κιλα ειναι πανω απο 10-15,χρειαζεται μια εντονη αρχη,ωστε οταν κουραστει ο οργανισμος απο την διαιτα, να υπαρχει ηδη μια σοβαρη απωλεια και να μην τα παρατησει κανεις.
μετα απο θεωριες και μελετες πολλες λοιπον. καταληγω στο αρχαιοτερο ολων, ρητο.
ΤΟ ΡΑΒΩ!!!!!


ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

για του λογου το αληθες, οριστε και ο στοχος μου!

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο 2sweet2b4go10!!!
Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!
Είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος ότι θα πετύχεις το στόχο σου!
Αύριο θα ζυγιστώ και θα ξεκινήσω και εγώ.
Αυτήν τη χρονιά πρέπει να κάνουμε τη διαφορά.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Μπράβο 2sweet2b4go10!!!
> Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ!
> Είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος ότι θα πετύχεις το στόχο σου!
> Αύριο θα ζυγιστώ και θα ξεκινήσω και εγώ.
> Αυτήν τη χρονιά πρέπει να κάνουμε τη διαφορά.


ΝΙΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!!
σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες σου πι καπα!
σου ευχομαι κι εγω , αυτη η αποπειρα να ειναι η τελευταια, η καλυτερη και μακροβιοτερη!!!!
μπορω λες να γραφω εδω, η ειναι μονο για ΓΓ? :sniffle:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Και δεν γράφεις; Ούτως ή άλλως το πρόγραμμα των ww βασίζεται στην λογική του "τρώμε ΛΙΓΟ ΑΠ'ΟΛΑ" και χορταίνουμε την τυχόν πείνα μας με σαλάτες! :spin: Πρέπει να μάθουμε πλέον να είμαστε λιτοδίαιτοι! Ευτυχώς που μας έλαχε η κρίση για να μας το υπενθυμίσει! :P Σου λέει, μάθε τώρα να τρως σωστά και να εκτιμάς τα όσπρια που μου θες junk food κι άλλες αμερικανιές!!!! :lol:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Όπως ήταν φυσικό μετά τη μη εφαρμογή του προγράμματος τις τελευταίες μέρες, η ζυγαριά έδειξε 99.8 κιλά, λίγο πριν τα 100 δηλαδή.
Αυτήν την ώρα δεν θα σταθώ στους αριθμούς (οι οποίοι δείχνουν πολλά βέβαια), αλλά θα συγκεντρωθώ στο τι θα κάνω τώρα.
Και όπως είπα χθες, ξεκινάει σήμερα το πρόγραμμα.
Μπορεί να το είπα και να μην το τήρησα τις προηγούμενες φορές, τώρα όμως θα το τηρήσω.
Ζύγισμα κάθε Τρίτη και καλή μας αρχή!

Μαρία, καλή αρχή εύχομαι και σε σένα. Το ίδιο και στην 2sweet2b4go10. 

Μια απόφαση είναι.

----------


## p_k

Πολύ καλά πήγαμε σήμερα, έγινε η αρχή!
Συνεχίζω σωστά και δυναμικά, με πρώτο στόχο την απώλεια του 10% του βάρους.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φ. ψωμί σικάλεως για τοστ
με 2 κ.γλ. μαργαρίνη με γιαούρτι
και 2 κ.γλ. μαρμελάδα
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
1 σοκολατάκι (10 γρ.)

8 π. / Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 21

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## euapap

θυμάστε που η ζυγαριά είχε κολλήσει στα 85 και δεν κατέβαινε;;; και το λιγότερο που είχα φτάσει μετά από 2 μήνες ήταν 83??
ε λοιπόν σήμερα ζυγίστηκα μετά από κρεπάλη αλλα και μια ιωσούλα και είδα 80!! δεν είναι δυνατόν είπα, ξανα ανεβηκα και είδα 83,5 ξαναανέβηκα σε άλλη και είδα 85  :Frown:   :Frown:  
οποτε ευτυχώς που με κρατάει στα 85 και δεν πήγα παραπάνω, νομίζω ότι φταίει που άργησα να κατέβω. Αν είχα κατέβει γρήγορα τώρα θα ήμουν στα 90...
συνεχίζω από σήμερα (όχι από αυριο, σήμερα)
για να δούμε

----------


## euapap

*5.1.12*

*Πρωί*
τίποτα. λόγω χθεσινής αϋπνίας προτίμησα να την πέσω το πρωί. Εφαγα πριν από το γεύμα ένα πορτοκάλι 0 

*Μεσημέρι*
φασολάδα με τα όλα της 8 
σαλάτα με τα όλα της 2 
1 φέτα ψωμί  2 

*Απόγευμα*
μισό μπισκότο γεμιστό  2 
μισό κουλούρι ΘΕσνίκης  2 
1 καφεδακι 0 
1 μπάρα 1,5 
1 χαμομήλι με μέλι 2 
2 σφηνάκια ρακόμελο 2 


*Βράδυ*
ένα γιαουρτάκι 1 
*22,5 / 25*

έπρεπε να αρωωστήσω μου φαίνεται για να κλείσει το στομάχι μου. Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που δεν τρώω έστω και κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες

----------


## euapap

*6.1.12*

*Πρωί*
χαμομήλι 0 
λίγη βασιλόπιτα (πολυ λίγο) 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
1 τυλιχτό σουβλάκι γύρο κοτόπουλο με σως  :Smile:   :Smile:  12 
και μισή πίτα με τζατζίκι που περίσσεψε από την ʼννα 3 


*Βράδυ*
1 γιαούρτι 1 
3 κομμάτια σοκολάτα 3 

21/25

----------


## euapap

*7.1.12*

*Πρωί*
Μια φέτα ψωμί με τρυγωνάκι τυρί light 2 

*Μεσημέρι*
ρύζι με κοτόπουλο κινέζικο 8 
ένα κομμάτι ροκφόρ 3 
2 κομμάτια χωριάτικο λουκάνικο ψημένα στο φούρνο  2 

*Απόγευμα*
2 μπισκότα γεμιστα  4 
μισή δίπλα  2 
1 μπάρα  2 
1 καφεδακι 0 

23 προς το παρρόν... και ο Θεός βοηθός

----------


## asteraki_ed

Καλή χρονιά έστω και καθυστερημένα! Ευχομαι σε όλους μας υγεία, ευτυχία, χαμόγελο και υπομονή για όσα ακολουθούν...! 
Ξεκουράστηκα αρκετά στις γιορτές και γέμισα μπαταρίες. Υπήρξα αρκετά σωστή στο διατροφικό μου πλάνο και περιόρισα τις μέρες ατασθαλιών στις 2... Θα μπορούσα να ήταν και καλύτερα βέβαια αλλά όλα καλά! Σήμερα έχω επίσημο ζύγισμα και μόλις χθες συμπλήρωσα 2 μήνες διατροφής και γυμναστικής. Θα δείξει το απόγευμα τί ψάρια πιάσαμε. Αυτό που με "τάραξε" ιδιαίτερα σήμερα είναι ότι αδιαθέτησα πάλι μετά απο 16 μέρες... Είμαι αρκετά πρησμένη και νιώθω λίγο εξάντληση... Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό... 
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι η ζυγαριά θα δείξει λίγο παραπάνω λόγω της συγκεκριμένης κατάστασης αλλά αυτό που με καίει είναι να μην είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερα ανησυχητικό αυτό που συμβαίνει. Λέτε να παίζει ρόλο η γυμναστική? 
Ζητώ συγγνώμη απο τους άνδρες της παρέας για τον άκομψο τρόπο που εκθέτω το πρόβλημά μου αλλά η ανησυχία μου είναι μεγάλη και έλεγα μήπως πάρω καμιά 2η γνώμη μέχρι να καταφέρω να βρω τον ειδικό του θέματος το απόγευμα.

Σας φιλω γλυκά και θα τα πούμε σύντομα με νέα απο το ζύγισμα!

Φιλιά πολλά!

----------


## tidekpe

καλημερα και καλη χρονια!
ευχομαι υγεια και δυναμη σε ολους!!!
μετα απο δεκαπενθημερου διαβασματος στις 150 τοσες σελιδες, αποφασισα να ξεκινησω αυτη τη διατροφη. 
Ζητησα το βιβλιαρακι απο φιλη που το ειχε κανει στο παρελθον με μεγαλη επιτυχια, αντεγραψα (ωχ, μηνυση προβλεπεται για δικαιωματα...) απο τις πρωτες σελιδες τη λιστα της τουσουιτ...και ξεκινησα. Τα κιλα μου ειναι 72, αρα χρειαζομαι 20 ποντους. Ομως εγω καταναλωνω 18 για να τους εξοικονομω για το ΣΚ(εχω ανακαλυψει οτι μπορω να τηρησω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΜΜΑ στη διαρκεια της εβδομαδας, αλλα τα σκ@@@@ωνω το σαββατοκυριακο, και γι'αυτο νομιζω οτι θα με βολεψει το προγραμμα.
Καθε βραδυ θα καταγραφω εδω τα φαγωμενα μου για να τα βλεπω κιολας....
Μπορει τα κιλακια να σας φαινονται λιγα αλλα ειναι ιδιαιτερως πονηρα και εκπαιδευμενα να αντιστεκονται και απο εκει που ηταν μονο 5-6 για δρομο, εγιναν 12!!!!Αυγατευουν κιολας...
Γι αυτο και θα τα διωξω..ελπιζω, δηλαδη!
καλη μας επιτυχια!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

asteraki παίζει η περίπτωση να υπάρχει κάποιο μικρό ινομύωμα που να σου δημιουργεί αυτό το "πρόβλημα". Και σε μένα συμβαίνει γι'αυτό το λόγο. Πήγαινε σε γυναικολόγο καλύτερα για να δεις τι συμβαίνει.

tidekpe
καλή χρονιά και καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tidekpe

Exει δικιο η Μαρια...ειχα αντιστοιχο θεματακι και το απεδιδα στις διαιτες, στρεσ κ.λ.π. Το εντοπισαμε και το αφαιρεσαμε κατα την καισαρικη, απο οπου και μετα το "θεματακι" σταματησε...ετι, κι αλλιως, αστερακι,μια επισκεψη στο γυναικολογο κανει καλο!
Μαρια, σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες...

----------


## euapap

*9.1.12*

*Πρωί*
1 φέτα ψωμί με τρυγωνάκι τυρί 2 
γάλα με corn flakes 3 
2 digestive 2 
1 μπανάνα 2 
1 καφεδάκι 1 

*Μεσημέρι*
μπριζόλα με πατάτες 8 
σαλάτα 2 
1 φέτα ψωμί  2 

*Απόγευμα*
ένα κομματάκι σοκολάτα toblerone  2 

*Βράδυ*
ένα τοστάκι και πολύ πολύ νερό  4 

28

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

καλησπέρααααα
ήρθε η μερα της μέτρησης.
ένα κιλάκι έχασα... απογοητεύτηκα λίγο, γιατί η πρώτη εβδομάδα περίμενα να είναι πολύ αποδοτική μετά απο τόσους μήνες κρεπάλης  :Frown:  
τέσπα... μαζεύω την θλίψη μου και συνεχίζω. ίσως κατι συγκυριακό..

αστεράκι τι ηλικία έχεις? είναι σταθερή η περιοδός σου? πρώτη φορά σου συμβαίνει η ανωμαλία αυτή?

τιντεκπε καλή αρχή.
έχεις δίκιο οτι τα κιλά κοντά στον στόχο είναι πολύ εκπαιδευμένα. αλλά εσύ θα επιμείνεις :Wink: 

καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.:thumbup:

----------


## tidekpe

Του σουιτ...σε ευχαριστω και για τις ευχες και τις λιστες των πρωτων σελιδων με τις τροφες και τους ποντους!
ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ, ΣΗΜΕΡΑ και καταγραφω
-μιση κουπα γαλα με νιφαδες βρωμης (4)
-ελληνικος καφες με λιγο γαλα και μιση φρουκτοζη(1)
-φακες και 3 ελιες και ψωμι (6)
καφες με γαλα (1)
-σαλατα χωρις λαδι και φωμι και λιγο τυρι (4)
2 φρουτα(2)
συνολο 18 ...μου απομενουν 2 για το ΣΚ!!!

Αν κανεις εχει διαθεση και χρονο , βαθμολογει την επιδοση μου...Δεκτες και οι τιμωριες!!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

Kαλημερούδια σε όλους!
Βλέπω η ομάδα πετάει!!! tidekpe, μια χαρά βλέπω ότι πήγε η πρώτη μέρα διατροφής! Τα φρούτα όμως δεν έχουν πόντους (εκτός και αν έφαγες μπανάνα ή κάποιο άλλο το οποίο πρέπει να πάρει πόντο). Μέχρι 3 φρούτα την ημέρα μπορούμε να καταναλώνουμε δίχως να χρεώνουμε πόντους....! Επομένως 4 πόντοι για το σβκ! Καλή αρχή και καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι! 

2sweet2b4go10, μην απογοητεύεσαι! Με τη διατροφή αυτή η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θα βλέπεις θεαματικές απώλειες βάρους κάθε βδομάδα αλλά σίγουρα θα έχεις μια σταθερή απώλεια! Μπορείς να τρώς τα πάντα σε λογικές ποσότητες και να χάνεις λίπος! Μη στεναχωριέσαι λοιπόν! Εξάλλου σκέψου ότι και 2 κιλά το μήνα να χάνεις σε ένα χρόνο θα έχεις φτάσει το στόχο σου! Δίχως στερήσεις! Η ηλικία μου είναι 28 (περάσανε τα χρόνια....  :Smile:  ) και πρώτη φορά συμβαίνει αυτό. Μάλλον ήταν κάτι τυχαίο λόγω της γυμναστικής και του άγχους ίσως...

Μαρία μου!!! Τί γίνεσαι? Το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα είναι να πάρω το γυναικολόγο μου διότι έβαλα στο μυαλό μου πολλά πράγματα και ανησύχησα! Επειδή συμβαίνει πρώτη φορά και γενικά έχω σταθερό κύκλο είπαμε απλά να το παρακολουθήσω... Μάλλον ήταν συγκυριακό... Όλα καλά λοιπόν και συνεχίζουμε!

Χθες ολοκληρώθηκε για μένα και ο 2ος μήνας διατροφής και άσκησης. Τα αποτελέσματα δεν ήταν τα αναμενόμενα αλλά λόγω κατάστασης μού δίνω ένα ελαφρυντικό. Μόλις 1,3 κιλά απώλεια. Έχασα και 2 πόντους απο την κοιλιά η οποία ήταν πρησμένη λες και ήμουν 8 μηνών!!! Συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη με στόχο να χάσω τον επόμενο μήνα 3 κιλά για να ισοφαρίσω τη διαφορά!!! Απο την αρχή είχα πεί ότι με 2 κιλά το μήνα θα είμαι σούπερ ευχαριστημένη! Μια χαρά πάμε! 

Οι υπόλοιποι της παρέας που χάθηκαν???

Σας φιλώ γλυκά όλους και σας εύχομαι να έχετε μια όμορφη και δημιουργική μέρα!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα στην παρέα!

asteraki νομίζω ότι η tidekpe πρέπει να κάνει κάποιο παλιότερο πρόγραμμα που τα φρούτα είχαν πόντους. Η 2sweet που ήταν μέλος των ww πρέπει κάτι τέτοιο να έχει!

----------


## tidekpe

καλημερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ναι, ενα παλαιοτερο προγραμμα κανω που μετρα τα φρουτα...αλλα, ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως, νομιζω οτι οι διαφορες ειναι μικρες...εγω θα υπολογιζω ολα τα φρουτακια της ημερας για ενα ποντο, για να ειμαι σιγουρη...βεβαια, ποντος εδω ποντος εκει μαζευονται οι ατιμοι...
Σημερα μαγειρευω κοτοσουπα και μαλλον θα ξεπερασω τους 18 ποντους γιατι η σουπα μονη της ειναι 4,5...ε, δε θα τσιμπησω και λιγο κοτουλα;;;;;
Συμφωνω κι εγω με το αστερακι, ας ειναι σταθερη κι ας ειναι και μισο κιλο την εβδομαδα...εγω συνηθως χανω τις 2 πρωτες εβδομαδες και μετα...τιποτε!!!!ΓΙ'αυτο λεω: αγαλι-αγαλι γινεται η αγουριδα μελι!
Καλη σας μερα και καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## asteraki_ed

ααααααα!!! μάλιστα! τώρα οκ! Νόμιζα πως όλοι κάνουν το flexi!  :Smile: 
Οπότε μια χαρά είμαστε! Η σούπα είναι σχετικά ελαφρύ φαγητό και αν δεν φάς και λίγο κοτόπουλο μάλλον όλη μέρα θα πέσουν τρελές πείνες!  :Wink: 
Μην άγχεσαι, έχεις λίγο βάρος να χάσεις οπότε αν είναι και ένας μήνας παραπάνω δεν έγινε και τπτ! 

Πάντως βρε παιδιά έχω στερέψει απο ιδέες για μαγείρεμα! Όλο κοτόπουλο ψητό τρώμε τον τελευταίο μήνα και μας βλέπω να κακαρίζουμε στο τέλος! Δεν έχω χρόνο καθόλου να ασχοληθώ με τα κατσαρολικά μου.... Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να κοιμάμαι απο τις 22.30... Τί είναι αυτό το πράγμα...??? 

Όσο περνάνε οι μέρες ανυπομονώ να δω το 6άκι στη ζυγαριά... Έχω ακόμη 5-6 κιλά ακόμη όμως να χάσω για να το φτάσω! Πήρα και ένα ωραίο φορεματάκι προχθές και πήρα λίγο τα πάνω μου... Πωπω, σα χαζή κάνω μερικές φορές... Οι ορμόνες μου έχουν πάθει παράκρουση... Τελοσπαντων!

Μάκιαααααααα

----------


## Μαρία._ed

asteraki
κάνε και κανά μαγειρευτό φαγητό! Υπάρχουν και τα όσπρια και τα λαδερά... Μην κάνεις μονότονη την διατροφή σου! Βάλε ποικιλία!  :Wink:

----------


## euapap

ωραία που μαζευτήκαμε πάλι  :Smile:   :Smile:  και εγω ανυπομονώ να δω το 7 για πρώτο ψηφίο σαν όνειρο μου φαίνεται.. αλλα χάνω πάρα πολύ αργά.. δηλαδή 1 κιλό το μήνα και αν
Το κάθε κιλό πρέπει να περάσει καιρός για να το "καβατζώσω" και να μην ανεβοκατεβαίνει η ζυγαριά, αλλα δε με πειράζει, έτσι και αλλιώς το λίπος είναι πολύ ελαφρύ και δεν παίζει να χάνεις 1 κιλο λίπος και τα υπόλοιπα που έχω δεν τα'χω για χάσιμο οποτε... υπομονή!!

----------


## tidekpe

Φοβερη λογικη, Ευαπαπ...και ιδιαιτερως ενθαρρυντικη! Ενω εγω που κολλαω με το νουμερο, ξεχνω τη διαφορα στο σωμα που φερνει η απωλεια λιπους, που ειναι και το ζητουμενο, εν τελει.
Βρε κοριτσια, μηπως να κανω κι εγω αυτο το φλεξι, που λεει το αστερακι;;Ξερετε που μπορει να το βρε κανεις στα ελληνικα;

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα και από μένα!
Τι χαρά να ξαναβλέπεις όλους εδώ μέσα! Και μάλιστα να μαθαίνεις ότι σημειώνουν επιτυχίες και χάνουν κιλά!
asteraki, μια χαρά είναι η απώλεια. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι θα έρθουν και οι εβδομάδες που θα χάνεις περισσότερο!
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τη Μαρία, την 2sweet2b4go10, την tidekpe, την euapap και όλους.
Υπομονή και επιμονή και όλα θα γίνουν όπως πρέπει!
Εγώ βέβαια είχα υποχεθεί ότι θα ξεκινούσα πρόγραμμα. Μία μέρα το εφάρμοζα και έξι το χαλούσα, σε σημείο να έχω φτάσει τα 100,8 κιλά.
Ναι, καλά διαβάζετε. 100,8.
Ολική επαναφορά στο 2008, πριν την εφαρμογή του flexipoints, με το οποίο έχασα όλα τα κιλα, για να τα ξαναβάλω τέσσερα χρόνια μετά.
Ειλικρινά προβληματίστηκα αν θα έπρεπε να ξαναγράψω, γιατί έγινα κουραστικός και επαναλαμβανόμενος.
Από την άλλη, δεν είναι στη φύση και στον χαρακτήρα μου να καταθέτω τα όπλα. Ποτέ.
Αδιαφόρησα όμως και αυτό με πειράζει.
Το ότι δεν πήρα την απόφαση όταν έβαλα τα λίγα κιλά και τώρα έφτασα στα 100,8.
Λέω λοιπόν το εξής:
Εδώ είναι η χρυσή ευκαιρια να επανέλθω, να σκεφτώ τι έφταιξε και να δράσω. Να περάσω στην πράξη.
Το αν θα το πετύχω ή όχι, θα φανεί την επόμενη Τρίτη, στο πρωινό ζύγισμα.
Αν και μέσα μου ξέρω το αποτέλεσμα...

Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

αστερακι
γιαυτο σε ρωτησα ηλικια και σταθεροτητα. στην ηλικια σου εισαι ωριμη γυναικολογικα και εφοσον συμβαινει πρωτη φορα, ειναι πολυ πιθανο να ειναι τυχαιο η λογω στρεςς κλπ Η αν αρχισες αποτομα στερητικη διαιτα. μην ανησυχεις.
και δεν κανεις καθολου σαν χαζη με τα φορεματακια σου. ειναι πολυ βοηθητικο να εχουμε κινητρα να συνεχιζουμε, και τα ωραια ρουχαλακια ειναι ενα απο τα πολυ καλα κινητρα  :Wink: 

κοριτσια, αν ειστε κοντα στον στοχο η κανετε καιρο διατροφη, μην ανησυχειτε για τα κιλα. φευγουν ΠΟΛΥ αργα. εγω στεναχωρεθηκα λιγο γιατι μολις ξεκινησα, αλλα δεν πειραζει.

τιντεκπε
ψαξε σε αυτο το ποστ εχει καπου λινκ για το μπλογκ της μαριας οπου εχει αναρτησει πολλες πληροφοριες για τα φλεξι. θα βρεις ακρη..

προσωπικα δεν κανω ακριβως ΓΓ. κανω κατι απ το μυαλο μου, αλλα πιστευω οτι αν το μετρησουμε ειναι ΓΓ.

φφφφφφφ καλη συνεχεια  :Smile:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

πι καπα 
καλως σε  :Smile: 
ξερω οτι θα επιμεινεις και τελικα θα τα καταφερεις.
αν θες ομως να σου πω τι κανω εγω οταν ξεφευγω συνεχομενα για πολυ καιρο και ηταν αυτο που εκανα και αυτη τη φορα.

κανω μια πολυ αυστηρη αρχη για 2-3 μερες, να νοιωσω λιγη στερηση και αφενος να καταλαβω οτι μπαινω σε προγραμμα, αφετερου να μαθω να εκτιμαω ξανα την τροφη σε μικρη ποσοτητα. να φτασω να νοιωθω ευγνωμων για καθε μπουκια που τρωω, ωστε να ειμαι καλα με μικρη ποσοτητα τροφης.
επισης, τον πρωτο καιρο, περιοριζομαι σε βασικες τροφες, ωστε να μην ξεφευγω ευκολα. δλδ, κρεας, κοτοπουλο ,ψαρι, ψητα, σαλατες ωμες και βραστες μεμετρημενο λαδι, κανεα γιαουρτι, γαλα απαχο, λιγα κορν φλεικς η μουσλι, λιγο τυρι απαχο, αυγα, λιγο ζαμπον και φρουτα.
ΓΛΥΚΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, ΤΗΓΑΝΗΤΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ,ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕΤΡΗΜΕΝΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΜΕΤΡΗΤΑ.

διοτι οταν ξεφευγεις για μεγαλο διαδτημα και εισαι σε φαση τσιμπολογηματος, ειναι πολυ ευκολο το ενα μπιτερ σοκολατακι να το κανεις και 3 και παστα και μπουγατσα. αν βγαλεις την κατηγορια απ το μυαλο σου για ενα διαστημα, πειθαρχεις ευκολοτερα. αυτο πιστευω.

αν νομιζεις οτι θα βοηθησει κιε σενα, δοκιμασε.
ειδαλλως , εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα.
εισαι αλλωστε ο βετερανος της ΓΓ εδω.  :Wink:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

asteraki εδώ: http://adunatisma.wordpress.com/ww-ποντοι-τροφων/ έχω κάνει την συγκεντρωτική λίστα τροφίμων, την οποία ενημερώνω που και που και με συσκευασμένα τρόφιμα απ'τα σούπερ μάρκετ. Κάνε αντιγραφή κι εκτύπωσέ την για να την έχεις.
Επίσης υπάρχει κι αυτό εδώ το θέμα: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326 Διάβασέ το όλο μιας και τα κορίτσια εκεί (ειδικά η ΑΜΑΛΙΑ) έχουν σημειώσει όσα έγραφαν τα βιβλιαράκια του ελληνικού φλέξι!
Με το παλιό πρόγραμμα φαντάζομαι ότι οι πόντοι σου κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι πολύ παραπάνω απ'τους 18, μιας και ΟΛΑ υπολογίζονται. Στο δε φλέξι υπάρχουν άλλες αρχές και απολαμβάνεις κάτι παραπάνω και ειδικά με λαχανικά και φρούτα που δεν έχουν πόντους! Δοκίμασέ το όποτε θες αρκεί να "κολλήσεις" με αυτό! Όπως λένε άλλωστε οι WW: δεν είναι δίαιτα είναι νέος τρόπος ζωής! :yes: :saint2:

----------


## tidekpe

Να σας πω...ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩγια τον κοπο σας...και ε μια φιλη φανηκαν λιγοι οι 18 ποντοι...θα τα διαβασω ολα!!!

----------


## tidekpe

Kαλησπερα...η καθημερινη μας αναφορα:
-καφες με γαλα -1
μακαρονια με κιμα-8
-φρουτα
καφες με γαλα-1
-σαλατα, τυρι-2, ψωμι-2
Εκτος του οτι μου απομενουν 6 μεχρι τους 21 που τελικα πρεπει να καταναλωνω...μοσχοβολαει και το κεικ που ψηνεται στο φουρνο...
Ναι, θα υποκυψω μαλλον.
Α! Και νερο 5 ποτηρια. εδω δυσκολευομαι πολυ!!!!!
Ελπιζω να ειστε καλα...

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Γεια σε ολους/ες! Ποσο χαιρομαι που βρηκα κι αλλους/ες , που ακολουθουν το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα!! Μεθαυριο κλεινω μια εβδομαδα που ξεκινησα και χθες βραδυ σκεφτηκα να ψαξω στο νετ να βρω , αν υπαρχει, κατι σχετικο με τα WW..Ετσι εντοπισα το blog "Θελω ν αδυνατισω" κι απο εκει βρεθηκα εδω! Ενθουσιαστηκα τοσο πολυ χθες βραδυ..αφου δεν σας κρυβω οτι κοιμηθηκα καλες 4 τα ξημερωματα, ψαχνωντας και διαβαζοντας! Ειναι τοσο ωραιο να εχεις συνοδοιπορους σε μια κοινη προσπαθεια.. :Smile:  
Εγω κοριτσια πηγα στα WW πρωτη φορα το 1995, λιγο μετα τις Πανελληνιες, που ειχα τα περισσοτερα κιλα που ειχα ποτε στη ζωη μου, ειχα φτασει στα 82. Εκανα τοτε το προγραμμα Superstart 123 και μεσα σε 6 μηνες, κανοντας και τις ατασθαλιες μου, εχασα 18 κιλα! Συνεχισα για λιγο μονη κι εχασα αλλα 2! Το θεμα και το μεγαλο λαθος βεβαια ειναι οτι σταματησα να πηγαινω και δεν εφτασα στο σταδιο της συντηρησης..δεν προσεξα και..σιγα σιγα πηρα παλι-ευτυχως οχι ολα- τα κιλα( πωπω μιλαμε για 16 χρονια πριν :/) Απο τοτε εως το 2004 ξαναπηγα WW κι εκανα διαδοχικα το 123 Success , το Point System και το Flexi..ημουν και ειμαι fun , οπως καταλαβατε :P Τωρα αποφασισα να ξεκινησω το Flexi αλλη μια φορα, ξεκινησα την περασμενη Πεμπτη με 73,2 κιλα..την Πεμπτη θα ζυγιστω και θα σας πω αποτελεσμα!  :Smile:  Eχω εναν γιο 16 μηνων και το ευτυχημα ειναι πως τα κιλα που πηρα στην εγκυμοσυνη (12) τα ειχα ηδη χασει μολις σαραντησα ολα κι ετσι εχω τα κιλα, που ειχα πριν την εγκυμοσυνη. 
Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια σε ολες μας και καλη δυναμη!! Αν δω οτι μπορω να βοηθησω καπου θα το κανω! Θα κοιταξω κ τα παλια βιβλιαρακια για συνταγες κυριως βεβαια! Χαρηκα πολυ που ειμαι εδω, φιλια!!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα σε όλες και όλους!
Επιτέλους, μετά από καιρό απραξίας και αδιαφορίας, η μηχανή πήρε μπρος και το αποτέλεσμα της πρώτης εβδομάδας ήταν...

*... - 2 κιλά!*

Έτσι, έτσι...
Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο χαρούμενος και ικανοποιημένος νιώθω που ξαναμπήκα σε πρόγραμμα και το έφερα εις πέρας μια ολόκληρη εβδομάδα!
Δεν δικαιολογούνται λάθη από τώρα και στο εξής. Θα προχωρήσω όπως ξέρω καλά και τα αποτελέσματα θα φανούν.
Χάρηκα πολύ που βλέπω αισιοδοξία και προοπτική!
Garyfalaki, κι εγώ παρόμοια με σένα. Ισόβιο μέλος έγινα το 1996 και έχω κάνει όλα τα προγράμματα. Είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι το σύστημα των WW είναι το καλύτερο, πιο υγιεινό και ισορροπημένο και κρίμα που έκλεισαν στην Ελλάδα.
Μέχρι τέλους πήγαινα κάθε βδομάδα και όταν είχα χάσει τα κιλά. Η εμπειρία των συναντήσεων, η ατμόσφαιρα, τα πάντα ήταν τόσο τέλεια!
Τώρα ακολουθώ το PointsPlus και σου εύχομαι ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ στην προσπάθεια που κάνεις!

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Μπραβο σου!!! Πολυ καλη αρχη!! Ευχομαι να συνεχισεις ετσι δυνατα για οσο θελεις! Βετερανος λοιπον κι εσυ ε? Χαχαχα! Κι εγω την ιδια αποψη εχω για τα WW..πιστευω πως ειναι απο τα προγραμματα που πραγματικα μπορουν να φερουν αποτελεσμα..γιατι δεν μπαινεις στη λογικη του.."α τωρα θα κανω διαιτα και θα στερηθω αλλα τι να κανουμε.."Αντιθετα προκειται για μια διατροφη που δεν σε κανει να νιωθεις στερημενος και απομονωμενος αλλα σε αφηνει ν απολαμβανεις τροφες που επιθυμεις (στα λογικα πλαισια παντα), κατι πολυ σημαντικο για να προχωρησει η προσπαθεια σε βαθος χρονου και να μη νιωθεις οτι και καλα "κανεις διαιτα". 
Το PointsPLus το ακολουθεις απ το διαδικτυο ε? Εχει μεγαλες διαφορες απ το flexi?

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Α! Και ναι..οι συναντησεις βοηθουσαν τοοοοσο πολυ ψυχολογικα..αλλα και η διαδικασια του ζυγισματος στην απωλεια σιγουρα.. :Wink:  Noμιζω ομως πως η παρεα εδω κανει την ιδια δουλεια με τις συναντησεις!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

pk, 
συγχαρητήρια για την απωλεια σου!!  :Smile: 
μια χαρά τα πήγες. εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια .
εγω αυτες τις μέρες κανω ενα πειραματακι, βασισμένο σε προσωπικές "μελέτες" :Ρ
θα σας πω περισσότερα σε καμιά 20ρια μέρες.

Γαρυφαλλάκι καλως ήρθες!
καλή αρχή!
μιάς και έχεις παρακολουθήσει όλες αυτές τις αλλαγές του προγράμματος, λαιβ, λύσε μου μια απορία αν θέλεις.
στα φλεξι, δεν υπάρχουν διατροφικοί κανόνες που πρέπει να ακολουθείς, όπως υπήρχαν στο πρώτο πρόγραμμα? απλά συγκεντρώνεις τους πόντους της ημέρας απο ότι τροφές θέλεις, με τον τρόπο που θέλεις?
καλή δύναμη και σε σένα  :Smile:

----------


## Garyfalaki_

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> pk, 
> συγχαρητήρια για την απωλεια σου!! 
> μια χαρά τα πήγες. εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια .
> εγω αυτες τις μέρες κανω ενα πειραματακι, βασισμένο σε προσωπικές "μελέτες" :Ρ
> θα σας πω περισσότερα σε καμιά 20ρια μέρες.
> 
> Γαρυφαλλάκι καλως ήρθες!
> καλή αρχή!
> ...


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ, καλως σας βρηκα!!
Φυσικα και υπαρχουν κανονες!! Αλλιως η διατροφη δεν θα ταν υγιεινη και ισορροπημενη, αν μπορουσες να "καταναλωνεις" τους ποντους σου σε ο,τι σου αρεσει μονο..
Ειναι αυτοι που εχει γραψει η ΑΜΑΛΙΑ στο αλλο τοπικ! Δηλαδη:

1) 5 μερίδες φρούτα και λαχανικά την ημέρα
Στα ww αυτό μεταφράζεται σε τουλάχιστον 3 μερίδες λαχανικών (300γρ) και 2 μερίδες φρούτων (200γρ)

2) Κάθε μέρα πίνετε 1,5 έως 2 λίτρα υγρών εκ των οποίων τουλάχιστον 1 λίτρο νερό.

3) Το πρόγραμμα weight watchers συνιστα την κατανάλωση 2 - 3 μερίδων "ορατών" λιπαρών ουσιών την ημέρα (λάδι, βούτηρο, κλπ)

4) Συνιστάται να καταναλώνετε τουλάχιστον 2 μερίδες γαλακτομικών προιόντων την ημέρα (3 για τους έφηβους και τις γυναίκες άνω των 55 ετών)

5) Ποικιλία στη διατροφή (που σημαινει οτι φροντιζουμε να μην τρωμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια ακομα και σε μια συγκεκριμενη κατηγορια..π.χ ακομα κ στα φρουτα οχι συνεχεια ενα μονο ειδος..

Κατα τα αλλα ισχυει το οτι σου επιτρεπει να τρως ζυμαρικα και πατατες μεχρι να ικανοποιηθεις..(ενταξει ενα γεματο βαθυ πιατο νομιζω ειναι ο,τι πρεπει, για να ικανοποιηθουμε) μετρωντας τα πρωτα ως 4 ποντους(3 αν ειναι ολικης) και τις πατατες 2 ποντους. 
Και βεβαια ισχυει και η αποταμιευση ποντων , που μπορει να μας ¨χρησιμευσουν" σε καποια εξοδο ή τραπεζι γενικα, που ομως δεν πρεπει να ναι παραπανω απο 4 καθημερινα! Και πρεπει να καταναλωθουν μεσα στην ιδια εβδομαδα!
Αν θελεις κατι αλλο μου λες αλλα τα βασικα αυτα ειναι!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

aaa!!
εγω αυτα τα ηξερα ως κανονες του πρωτου προγραμματος, που το ειχα παρακολουθησει απο κοντα.
δεν ηξερα οτι ισχυαν και για το φλεξι!
εκτος βεβαια απο τα "απεριοριστα" μακαρονια και λαχανικα που δεν ισχυαν τοτε..
ισχυει οτι τα φρουτα δεν μετρανε αν ειναι μεχρι μια μεριδα την φορα?
θυμησε μου αν θες επιτρεπομενους ποντους για γυναικες γιατι τα εχω μπλεξει λιγο με τα πολλα προγραμματα.

----------


## Garyfalaki_

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> aaa!!
> εγω αυτα τα ηξερα ως κανονες του πρωτου προγραμματος, που το ειχα παρακολουθησει απο κοντα.
> δεν ηξερα οτι ισχυαν και για το φλεξι!
> εκτος βεβαια απο τα "απεριοριστα" μακαρονια και λαχανικα που δεν ισχυαν τοτε..
> ισχυει οτι τα φρουτα δεν μετρανε αν ειναι μεχρι μια μεριδα την φορα?
> θυμησε μου αν θες επιτρεπομενους ποντους για γυναικες γιατι τα εχω μπλεξει λιγο με τα πολλα προγραμματα.


Kαταρχας στο βιβλιαρακι λεει επι λεξει..."Οι ειδικοι συνιστουν την καταναλωση τουλαχιστον 5 μεριδων λαχανικων την ημερα. Στο Weight Watchers αυτο μεταφραζεται σε τουλαχιστον 3 μεριδες λαχανικων (300 γρ.) και 2 μεριδες φρουτων (200 γρ). Τα περισσοτερα απο τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα μπορουν να καταναλωθουν χωρις να υπολογισετε Ποντους, γιατι συνηθως εχουν λιγες θερμιδες και δεν περιεχουν λιπαρα. Καθε μεριδα μετριεται στη χουφτα: το μηλο, το ροδακινο, η τοματα, η καρδια του μαρουλιου. Μια μεριδα ειναι επισης 1 ποτηρι χυμος φρουτων ή λαχανικων." Κι εχει το εξης παραδειγμα : " Το πρωι φατε ενα φρουτο ή πιειτε ενα χυμο φρουτων, το μεσημερι λαχανικα σαν συνοδευτικο κι ενα φρουτο για επιδορπιο, το βραδυ μια σουπα ή ωμα λαχανικα." 
Επομενως..1) Δεν μπορουμε να τρωμε οσα φρουτα θελουμε αλλα καπου 2-3 το πολυ τη μερα και

2) να υπολογιζουμε τους ποντους, οταν τρωμε φρουτα που "εχουν ποντους", π.χ. μπανανα, μανγκο,ροδι, σταφυλια,συκα και ξερα φρουτα!!

Επισης για τον υπολογισμο των ποντων στο flexi ισχυει αυτο που εχει δημοσιευσει η Νεφελη...

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ, ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ. ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. 
ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΑΘΡΟΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥΣ (ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ) ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΚΥΨΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ.

1) ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ 
α) Γυναίκα 7
β) Αντρας 15

2) ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ?
α) 18-20 ετών 5
β) 21-35 ετών 4 
γ) 36-50 ετών 3
δ) 51-65 ετών 2 
δ) πάνω από 65 1

3) ΠΟΣΟ ΖΥΓΙΖΕΤΕ?
Σημειώστε τον αριθμό της δεκάδας που αντιστοιχεί στο βάρος σας. Παράδειγμα εάν ζυγίζετε 70-79 κιλά, σημειώστε 7

4) ΤΙ ΥΨΟΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ?
α) Κάτω από 1,60μ 1
β) Πάνω από 1,60μ 2

5) ΤΙ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ?
α) Κυρίως καθιστική 0
β)Περισσότερο καθιστική, αλλά καμιά φορά 
όρθια ή με μερικές μετακινήσεις 2
γ) Κυρίως όρθια 3
δ) Πολύ δραστήρια 4

6) ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
α) να χάσετε βάρος 0
β) να αρχίσετε τη σταθεροποίηση του βάρους σας 4

Προσθέτοντας θα έχετε τον ημερήσιο στόχο πόντων σας.

Ο ελάχιστος στόχος πόντων είναι οι 17 πόντοι. Συνιστούμε ακόμα κι αν ο αριθμός που καταλήξατε μετά τις απαντήσεις του ερωτηματολογίου είναι μικρότερος από αυτόν να σεβαστείτε αυτό το ελάχιστο.
Ο στόχος σας σε πόντους διαφοροποιείται ανάλογα με το βάρος που χάνετε. Επαναλάβετε το ερωτηματολόγιο κατά διαστήματα, ιδιαίτερα όταν περνάτε από μία δεκάδα σε μια κατώτερη (π.χ. από 70 στα 69 κιλά).

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Garyfalaki_ εγώ κι ο p_k (στην παρέα ήταν και ο Μάριος αλλά μάλλον έχει διαβάσματα) κάνουμε το Points Plus το οποίο αγοράσαμε. Ο p_k το απέκτησε μέσω συγγενών που έχει στην Αμερική κι εγώ μέσω eBay (ο Μάριος κάνει το αγγλικό points+ το λεγόμενο ProPoints που αγόρασε μέσω τηλεφωνικής παραγγελίας απ'τα ww της Αγγλίας).
H διαφορά του φλέξι απ'τους πόντους+ είναι ότι τώρα ο υπολογισμός των πόντων των τροφών βγαίνει στο σύνολο των διατροφικών πληροφοριών, δηλαδή υπολογίζονται: υδατάνθρακες, λίπη, πρωτείνες και φυτικές ίνες, ενώ στο φλέξι όπως ξέρεις υπολογίζονται οι θερμίδες, τα λίπη και οι φυτικές ίνες. 
Οι διαφορές σε πολλά φαγητά είναι ελάχιστες και πλέον ΟΛΑ τα λαχανικά (εκτός των αμυλούχων) και τα φρούτα έχουν 0 πόντους.
Οπότε λοιπόν είτε το ένα κάνεις είτε το άλλο και τα 2 δουλεύουν μια χαρά. Εκεί που υπήρχε ένα θέμα ήταν ότι στο βιβλιαράκι με τα φαγητά τα ελληνικά που περιέχει είναι ελάχιστα και οι πόντοι δεν ανταποκρίνονται και τόσο στην ελληνική μαγειρική. Οπότε εγώ έχω κάνει τον κόπο και υπολογίζω τα πάντα στα φαγητά που φτιάχνω κι έτσι ξέρω τους πόντους+ και επιπλέον μια σελίδα που βοηθά γενικά τους πόντους είναι αυτή εδώ: http://www.hhf-greece.gr/tables/Dishes.aspx?l=el Περιέχει όλες τις διατροφικές πληροφορίες σε ελληνικά φαγητά και γλυκά.

Παντελή μπράβο για την απώλεια, τελικά μελέτησα την σελίδα και τα φαγητά ανταποκρίνονται πάρα πολύ στην δική μου μαγειρική με μια ελάχιστη απόκληση +- σε πόντους!  :Wink:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> ........
> H διαφορά του φλέξι απ'τους πόντους+ είναι ότι τώρα ο υπολογισμός των πόντων των τροφών βγαίνει στο σύνολο των διατροφικών πληροφοριών, δηλαδή*υπολογίζονται: υδατάνθρακες, λίπη, πρωτείνες και φυτικές ίνες, ενώ στο φλέξι όπως ξέρεις υπολογίζονται οι θερμίδες, τα λίπη και οι φυτικές ίνες.*
> Οι διαφορές σε πολλά φαγητά είναι ελάχιστες και πλέον ΟΛΑ τα λαχανικά (εκτός των αμυλούχων) και τα φρούτα έχουν 0 πόντους.
> Οπότε λοιπόν είτε το ένα κάνεις είτε το άλλο και τα 2 δουλεύουν μια χαρά........[/b]


Μαρία.
αυτες ακριβως οι πληροφοριες υπολογιζονταν και στο αρχικο προγραμμα που ειχα παρακολουθησει εγω.
δεν ηταν ομως σε μορφη ποντων το θεμα πρωτεινων-φυτικων ινων,, αλλα ηταν κανονες διαιτητικοι που ακολουθουσες για να κανεις το προγραμμα σωστα.
σου ελεγαν δλδ μεχρι ποσο κοκκινο κρεας τη βδομαδα, ποσο λευκο, ποσο συκωτι, ποσα αυγα, ποσες φυτικες ινες κλπ.
επομενως η ουσιαστικη διαφορα του πλας απο το πολυ αρχικο προγραμμα ειναι οτι εχουν αλλαξει την μορφη των ποντων, αν εχω καταλαβει καλα...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αν εννοείς το πρόγραμμα των ανταλλαγών, δεν σχετίζεται με τα προγράμματα των πόντων έπειτα. 
Στο κομπιουτεράκι μου όταν υπολογίζω τους πόντους μια τροφής συμπληρώνω το πόσους υδατάνθρακες, πρωτείνες, λίπη και φυτικές ίνες έχει. Δεν μου περιορίζει τίποτε από αυτά. Απλά αν τύχει και μια τροφή είναι υψηλή σε υδατάνθρακες θα έχει περισσότερους πόντους. Δεν μου λέει θα φας τόσο υδατάνθρακες την ημέρα και τόσες πρωτείνες κλπ.. Δεν είναι το ίδιο λοιπόν.  :Wink:  Aπλά πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερο και πιο εξελιγμένο το πρόγραμμα των πόντων+ (υπολογίζοντας το σύνολο των διατροφικών πληροφοριών) και τρως απ'όλα αρκεί να είσαι στο όριο των ημερήσιων πόντων σου! :spin:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Αν εννοείς το πρόγραμμα των ανταλλαγών, δεν σχετίζεται με τα προγράμματα των πόντων έπειτα. 
> Στο κομπιουτεράκι μου όταν υπολογίζω τους πόντους μια τροφής συμπληρώνω το πόσους υδατάνθρακες, πρωτείνες, λίπη και φυτικές ίνες έχει. Δεν μου περιορίζει τίποτε από αυτά. Απλά αν τύχει και μια τροφή είναι υψηλή σε υδατάνθρακες θα έχει περισσότερους πόντους. Δεν μου λέει θα φας τόσο υδατάνθρακες την ημέρα και τόσες πρωτείνες κλπ.. Δεν είναι το ίδιο λοιπόν.  Aπλά πιστεύω ότι είναι καλύτερο και πιο εξελιγμένο το πρόγραμμα των πόντων+ (υπολογίζοντας το σύνολο των διατροφικών πληροφοριών) και τρως απ'όλα αρκεί να είσαι στο όριο των ημερήσιων πόντων σου! :spin:


εννοεις οτι μπορεις να τρως χωρις καθολου γαλακτοκομικα για παραδειγμα, η οσα αυγα την ημερα θες, οσο συχνα θελεις κρεας η καθολου φρουτα- λαχανικα αρκει να σου βγαινουν οι ποντοι σου?

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Μαρια καλη επιτυχια και στη δικη σου προσπαθεια, ευχομαι το καλυτερο δυνατο αποτελεσμα! Απ ο,τι καταλαβα δεν διαφερουν τα 2 προγραμματα ιδιαιτερα..οπως και το flexi επισης δεν διαφερει παλι τοσο απ το προηγουμενο του, απλως λογω του "απεριοριστου" των ζυμαρικων και της πατατας και τον 0 ποντων των φρουτων και δεν ξερω για ποιους αλλους λογους μειωθηκε ο ημερησιος αριθμος ποντος που δικαιουται κανεις..Πανω κατω ιδια ειναι ολ αυτα τα προγραμματα απ το POintsSystem και μετα, γιατι βασιζονται στην ιδια φιλοσοφια. Υποθετω πως κ σ αυτο που κανεις υπαρχουν καποιοι κανονες υγιεινης διατροφης που προτεινονται και καλο ειναι ν ακολουθουνται. Οποιο κ ν ακολουθησει παντως καποιος αποτελεσμα θα εχει αδιαμφισβητητα!! Αρκει να επικεντρωθει σε ενα απ αυτα και να μην μπερδευεται απ το τι λενε τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Γεια ας απο μένα και σόρι που χάνομαι.
Ναι μαρία οπως σωστά κατάλαβες, διαβάσματα! δίνω και αύριο τώρα ακόμα ένα (έχω μίνει με πέντε!) και παρόλο που δεν το εχω διαβάσει πολύ καλά ελπίζω να το περάσω.

Σταθερά στο πρόγραμμα εγώ, έχω κολλήσει στο τελευταίο στόουν και δεν λέει το άτιμο να φύγει. Θα μειώσω τους ημερήσιους πόντους κατά τρία και ίσως κάτι να γίνει. Κι αυτό είναι και μία απο τις νέες αλλαγές των προπόντων για το 2012. παρακάτω θα σας παραθέσω ένα λίνκ που μια φαν του προγράμματος τα αναλύει όλα αυτά. Αν δηλαδή θεωρίς οτι με βάση το σκόρ που σου δίνει αρχικά δεν χάνεις η δεν χάνεις όσο θες να μειώσεις το σκόρ το πολύ κατά τρία, και αντίθετα αν χάνεις περισσότερο απο όσο πρέπει, να αυξήσεις κατα τρία το πολύ. (γιατί οπως εχω πει και σε παλαιότερο πόστ υπάρχει ένας συγκεκριμένος ρυθμός που πρέπει να χάνουμε για να μην τα ξαναπάρουμε εξίσου γρήγορα μετά). 

Για όσους νέους και άλλους χρήστος συγκρίνουνε το νέο πρόγραμμα με το παλιό, θα πω οτι υπαρχει τεράστια διαφορά στον τρόπο με το οποίο το σύστημα υπολογίζει τι θα καταλήξει στον οργανισμό σου σαν ενέργεια με βάση υδατάνθρακες και πρωτείνες. επίσης, δεν αντιμετωπιζονται ολες οι ινες οπως πχ αυτές στα καφέ φαγητά τόσο αθώα όσο αυτές των φρούτων και των λαχανικών, γιατι αυτές κυρίως πέπτονται εν μέρει στο παχύ έντερο, γίνονται λίπος και αποδίδουνε 1γρμ 9 θερμίδες! ω ναι! το ξέραμε αυτό για τις ίνες, οτι δεν πέπτονται, φαίνεται ομως οτι αυτό ισχύει κυρίως για τις ινες των φρούτων και των λαχανικών κι όχι γι αυτές των wholegrain φαγητών. 
ετσι, στο παλιο φλεξιποιντς τα καφε ζυμαρικά μια ποσότητα ειχανε μια μονάδα λιγότερο απο τα άσπρα. στο νέο, εχουνε μια μονάδα περισσότεορο! λόγω των ίνων! βέβαια ένας φλεξιπόντος είναι περίπου 55 θερμίδες κι ένας προπόντος περίπου 38, αλλά και πάλι έχει τεράστια διαφορά. θα παραθέσω ακόαμ ένα λίνκ παρακάτω γι αυτόν τον λόγο. Επίσης, υπάρχουνε μερικοί γενικοί κανόνες αλλα γενικά πολλά πράγματα αλλάξανε όπως για το αλκοόλ, τον τροπο που μαγειρεύεις κοκ. θα τα δείτε όλα στον λίνκ που θα σας παραθέσω παρακάτω. 

Μαρία γαμάτο το λινκ με τις διατροφικές πληροφορίες μερίδων που παρέθεσες! Μην σου πω οτι σε αυτό τον πίνακα μπορεί να στηρίχτηκε η εταιρία στην ελλάδα όταν έβγαλε τον σύντροφο διατροφής για το φλεξιπόιντς! μας σώζεις μαρία! αν και οπως τα έχουμε ξαναπεί πως μπορούμε πάνω κάτω να υπολογίζουμε τους μεσους προποντους μιας μερίδας με βάση τυς φλεξιπόντους και μια εμπειρική αυξομείωση ανάλογα με πόσο πρωτείνη υδατάνθρακα έχει, αυτό είναι πολύ ακριβέστερο! θα το τυπώσω κι όλας!

τι άλλα νέα απο μένα! παρήγγειλα το νέο πακετάκι για να παρω ξανα το eat out και το shop(δεν αλλάξανε πολλά στις βασικές τροφές και πολλά εστιατόρια που εχει υπάρχουνε και στην ελλάδα, ειδικές πολύεθνικές κοκ) , καθώς και το νεο track journal ποθ ειναι παρόμοιο με το παλιό αλλα φτιαγμένο σαν ημερολόγιο. λές και γράφεις ιστοριούλα! εχει την ίδια δομή με το περσινό άλλα ειναι πιο ποιητικό σαν βιβλιαράκι ημερολόγιο! το περσινο ητανε πιο στυγνο και μαθηματικο. καποια στιγμη θα το σκανάρω όλο και θας σας το δείξω. θα ανέβασω κι άλλα στο μέλλον, οταν θα έχω χρόνο.
Και το νέο κομπιουτεράκι έχει μέσα κι άλλες δυνατότητες, όπως να υπολογίζεις τους προπόντους μιας μερίδας και μετά να υπολογίσεις με βάση πόσες μερίδες τρώς, η να βρείς ανα 100 γρμ και μετά να πατήσεις πόσα γρμ θα φας και να σου βγάλει την αξία κοκ. επίσης αυτο με το +/- τρία είναι μέσα. έκανα κι άλλη μια παραγγελία το νέο τους βιβλίο (αν πάτε στο αγγλικό σάιτ θα το δείτε) κι άλλα μικρά ενα ντοσιέ για αγαπημένες συνταγές και ένα προποιντς κλίκερ. τρελλαίνομαι για τα εξτένσιονς του προγράμματος λολ χεχε!

εδώ τα λίνκς 

http://www.squidoo.com/weight-watchers-points-plus-2012

http://voices.yahoo.com/weight-watch...510.html?cat=5



Μαρία αυτο για σένα κι όποιον κάνε το νέο πρόγραμμα
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...U2&hl=el&pli=1

μερικά που αλλάξανε αξία προπόντων/ποιντπλας 
το βρήκα γκουγκλάρωντας κοίτα το εκτύπωσε το και διόρθωσε τα βιβλιαράκια σου!

ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

2sweet
ναι! Μπορείς να φας ότι θες κι όσο θες αρκεί να είσαι μέσα στο ημερήσιο όριο των πόντων σου. Αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα προγράμματα πόντων των Γ.Γ.. Κι όπως λέει και το Garyfalaki ναι, υπάρχουν βασικοί κανόνες που προτείνονται να ακολουθούνται. Δεν σε δεσμεύουν όμως αυτοί οι κανόνες, αλλά όταν δεις ότι κάπου η ζυγαριά σκαλώνει, τότε τους βάζεις "μπρος" για να ξεκολλήσει η προσπάθεια, άσε δε που όσο πλησιάζεις τον στόχο τόσο περισσότερο τους ακολουθείς μιας και οι μερίδες σε κάποια φαγητά θα είναι πολύ μικρότερες και θα πρέπει να χορτάσεις την πείνα σου! Αν εγώ για παράδειγμα κάποια στιγμή φτάσω να έχω ημερήσιο όριο τους 26 πόντους (18 στο φλέξι), εννοείτε πως δεν θα τρώω όπως τρώω τώρα, αλλά μισή μερίδα φαγητό και μια γαβάθα "πρασινάδα" για να γεμίσει το στομάχι! Μακάρι να πλησιάσω εκεί! 

Όπως και να'χει οι "πόντοι" βολεύουν για κάθε ώρα και στιγμή, ακόμη κι αν φτάσουμε να τρώμε μόνο όσπρια (λόγω κρίσης)! :duh:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Κι εδώ μερικά βασικά για όσους δεν δούνε το λίνκ


So what really changed with Weight Watchers PointsPlus?

1. Carbohydrates are now more expensive. Consider a food that is 10 grams of carbohydrates (40 calories). Under the old system, its Points value = 40/50 = 0.8. Under the new system, it has a PointsPlus value = 10/9.21 = 1.1. While this is not a huge difference at first glance, the extra cost of carbohydrates can add up if one has a carb-heavy diet.

2. Fiber is viewed as less beneficial. Consider a food that has 10 grams of carbohydrates, 4 g of which are from dietary fiber (still 40 calories). Under the old system, its Points value = 40/50 - 4/5 = 0.8 - 0.8 = 0. Under the new system, PointsPlus value = 10/9.21 - 4/12.5 = 1.1 - 0.3 = 0.8. That is a significant change, particularly in regards to high fiber, whole-grain foods which previously were considered beneficial for their filling, nutritive content (e. g., brown rice vs. white rice, whole wheat bread vs. white bread.)

3. No more 1 Point value muffins. Foods that were specially designed to take advantage of the old formula, and especially the opportunity to deduct up to 0.8 of a Point value, are now clearly less desirable to plan participants. This includes many food items previously produced and sold by Weight Watchers.

4. Rounding accounts for some big changes. The humble sweet potato comes in for a harsh doubling in cost due to rounding rule changes under PointsPlus. The old system rounded to the nearest 0.5, while the new system rounds to the nearest whole point.[FN3] A medium sweet potato has 24 g carbohydrates, 4 grams of which are dietary fiber, and 2 grams of protein for a total of approximately 104 calories - or a Points value of 1.3 under the old system and a PointsPlus value of 2.5 under the new system. But with rounding, it was previously 1.5 Points and is now 3.0 PointsPlus.

5. Alcohol is penalized harshly under PointsPlus. Alcohol came in for the roughest treatment in the new Weight Watchers system. Take 5 oz of red wine, which has approximately 15 grams alcohol (7 calories/gram) and 4 grams of carbohydrates, or approximately 121 total calories. Under the old system, its Points value = 121/50 = 2.4. Under the new system, its PointsPlus value = 4/9.21 + 15/3.01 = 0.4 + 5.0 = 5.4.[FN4] More than double the Points! Those who enjoy casual or social drinking, therefore, may find it difficult to fit any alcohol consumption into the PointsPlus system except with extreme moderation.

6. Free Fruit. Fruit costs used to be computed based on nutritional information, but now fruit is always considered by Weight Watchers to have a PointsPlus value of 0. Equation 18 of the patent provides some insight that calories still matter, however, and participants are not meant to eat infinite free fruit. Rather, Weight Watchers has allocated a fixed budget of calories to 0 PointsPlus value fruit.

7. New Calculation of the Target Daily. The newer patent publication describes the computation of the daily food consumption target in equations 16-19. These formulas in turn rely on scientific research about calorie requirements from a 2005 report, "A Report of the Panel on Macronutrients, Subcommittees on Upper Reference Levels of Nutrients and Interpretation and Uses of Dietary Reference Intakes, and the Standing Committee on the Scientific Evaluation of Dietary Reference Intakes." In contrast to the old weight banded-targets described in the earlier patents, these formulas are based on age, gender, weight, and height. Or, loosely speaking, participants' targets are (target calories - 1000)/35.[FN5]

8. Almost all participants have higher daily targets under PointsPlus. Given that the old system described in the patent went from 18-35 points and the system described in the new patent ranges from 29-71, most participants will have a higher daily PointsPlus target than their previous daily Points target. A number of participants went from 18-to-29 points; however, others only went from 24-to-29. Because the change in how the target was calculated is unrelated to how food values are computed, the relative increase in target is not always well aligned with the relative increase in food values. For example, someone whose target went from 18 to 29 had a 160% increase in their target. But 1 Point value of food could be approximated as 50 calories while 1 PointsPlus value of food can be approximated as closer to 38 calories (in both cases this is based on a mixed basket of everyday, non-alcoholic food items compared under both formulas). That is only a 131% increase. So some participants were given a larger increase in their points target than the adjusted food values would suggest makes sense based on the formulas.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριεεεε καλή επιτυχία αγόρι μου στα μαθήματα! ʼντε να τελειώνεις!

Την σελίδα που παράθεσα παραπάνω την ήξερα από παλιά που έκανα διατροφή με θερμιδομετρητή και μου την υπενθύμισε πρόσφατα ο Παντελής. Μάλιστα τους έστειλα και μέϊλ να διορθώσουν κάποια λαθάκια που παρατήρησα και μου απάντησαν πως θα το κάνουν σύντομα. Δηλαδή, βάζοντας τον κέρσορα πάνω στο όνομα του φαγητού σου δίνει ζυγισμένα τα υλικά, ε! αυτά τα υλικά είναι τα ίδια σε αρκετά φαγητά άσχετα' ακόμη και σε γλυκά... -για παράδειγμα- μπορεί να σου δείχνει τα υλικά για ...σπανακόρυζο, πάνω στο όνομα του γαλακτομπούρεκου, της γαλατόπιτας κλπ...!!!

Σ'ευχαριστώ για το λινκ, θα εκτυπώσω το έγγραφο να το έχω στο βιβλιαράκι μέσα! 

Μπράβο σου και για την απώλεια, πλέον τελείωσες εσύ! Εγώ θα πρέπει να συμμαζευτώ γιατί θα φρικάρει κι ο ενδοκρινολόγος τον Νοέμβρη που θα με ξαναδεί! :bigsmile:

----------


## euapap

ρε παιδιά όταν ξεφεύγετε τί κάνετε για να επανέλθετε;; πλέον προσέχω 1 μέρα, ξεφευγω 3, προσεχω μια, το παρακάνω 2... κτλ
πώς να έρθω σε μια σειρά να βγάλω ΄έστω 1 βδομάδα;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ανεβαίνοντας τακτικά στην ζυγαριά! Βλέποντας πόσο πολύ χάνεις τον έλεγχο όταν τα κιλά αυξάνονται, επανέρχεσαι! Εγώ έχω βρει αυτόν τον τρόπο! Πλέον κάθε Δευτέρα έχω ζύγισμα... Αυτή η λύση για το 2011 με έκανε να καταφέρω να έχω κάπως τον έλεγχο και να μην αγγίξω όπως πριν κάτι χρόνια τα 130 και βάλε!

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Γεια σας συναγωνιστες/στριες!! Με χαρα αναφερω πως πηγε καλα η πρωτη μου εβδομαδα..εχασα 1200 γρ. (αν κ εκανα κ καποιες μικρες παρασπονδιες..). Αντε καλη μας συνεχεια!

----------


## euapap

Μαρία αυτό πρέπει να κάνω γιατί το αποφεύγω από τα Χριστούγεννα και μετα

----------


## Τυπάκι

Γεια σας παιδιά, καλή χρονιά, με υγεία και αισιοδοξία!

Ήμουν μέλος πέρσι τέτοια εποχή περίπου, αλλά μέσα σ' ένα χρόνο έγινε ένας χαμός και κάτι ψιλά, τόσο στην προσωπική-επαγγελματική μου ζωή, όσο και στην οικογενειακή, και μαζί μ' όλα κράσαρε κι ο υπολογιστής μου κι έχασα user names & passwords για να ξαναμπώ να τα πούμε.

Όπως και να 'χει, τώρα που ηρέμησαν κάπως τα πράγματα, έφτιαξα (δυστυχώς) καινούριο λογαριασμό αφού δεν μπορούσα να επαναφέρω τον παλιό, και είμαι πάλι κοντά σας.

Χαίρομαι που σας βρίσκω και πάλι.

Ξεκινώ καινούρια προσπάθεια σωστής διατροφής, έχω βγάλει απ' το μυαλό μου και το λεξιλόγιό μου τη λέξη "δίαιτα", και ελπίζω για το καλύτερο.

Νομίζω ότι μετά από τα ζόρια που μου φύλαξε η περσινή χρονιά αφού κατάφερα και στάθηκα στα πόδια μου και βγήκα νικήτρια, το να μπω σιγά-σιγά και σ' ένα πλάνο σωστής και υγιεινής διατροφής χωρίς να μου γίνει άγχος όπως παλιότερα, είναι μάλλον εύκολο.

Θα τα λέμε!

Ιφιγένεια.

----------


## Τυπάκι

1 καπουτσίνο =2
1 τοστ (ψωμί ολικής, 15γρ γαλοπούλα καπνιστή, 15γρ τυρί με μειωμένα λιπαρά) =4

Γιαούρτι πλήρες=3
Μούσλι=2
1 κ.σ. μέλι=2

Μελιτζάνα ψητή με τυρί και σάλτσα ντομάτας=4
Ψωμί ολικής σπιτικό 60γρ=2,5

Σύνολο=19,5:smilegrin:
(Ημερήσιο σύνολο πόντων ως 21)

----------


## rena75

> _Originally posted by Τυπάκι_
> έχω βγάλει απ' το μυαλό μου και το λεξιλόγιό μου τη λέξη "δίαιτα".


:thumbup:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα στην παρέα. Μήπως γνωρίζεται διατροφικές πληροφορίες για το τηγανόψωμο;

----------


## Garyfalaki_

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Καλημέρα στην παρέα. Μήπως γνωρίζεται διατροφικές πληροφορίες για το τηγανόψωμο;


Καλημερα σας!! Eγω Μαρια κοιταξα και δεν υπαρχει πουθενα..ουτε στον καταλογο ουτε στον Συντροφο στις εξοδους..μηπως να το μετρουσες σαν τυροπιττα??

----------


## tidekpe

χαιρετε και απο εμενα...ειμαι στη δεκατη μερα αλλα μαλλον το κανω σχετικα χαλαρα..δηλαδη, δεν εχω ακριβως καταληξει στου ςημερησιος ποντους που πρεπει να καταναλωνω καθως...δεν εχω ζυγιστει! Υπολογιζω τους ποντους με αυτα τα κιλα που ημουν την τελευταια φορα που ζυγιστηκα (που ηταν σιγουρα 3, 4 λιγοτερα) κι ετσι βαδιζω! Σε γενικες γραμμες μου φαινεται ευκολο και επειση πασω απο το συνδρομο του Σαββατοκυριακου( δηαλδη, τηρω ευλαβικα το προγραμμα δευτερα-παρασκευη και τα σκ@@@ωνω σαββατοκυριακο) προσπαθω να εξοικονομω ποντους για να τους καταναλωνω εκει.
Ζυγισμα ακομη δεν προβλεπεται πριν το τελος του μηνα...γενικα, ομως χανω εξαιρετικα δυσκολα (περιπου 1 κιο το μηνα) οποτε ξερω τα πενιχρα μου αποτελεσματα. Εξακολουθω να γυμναζομαι 5 φορες εβδομαδιαιως αλλα δυσκολευομαι ΠΟΛΥ στο νερο! Ουτε ενα λιτρο ημερησιως...καμια ιδεα γι'αυτο;;;;

Καλη συνεχεια και καλη δυναμη σε ολες!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Καλημέρα στην παρέα. Μήπως γνωρίζεται διατροφικές πληροφορίες για το τηγανόψωμο;


καλησπέρα μαρία.
αν τα έκανες μόνη σου, υπολόγισέ τα σαν ψωμί και μέτρα το λάδι που τα τηγάνισες.
αν τα πήρες απ έξω, προτείνω να τα υπολογίζεις σαν λουκουμάδες χωρίς ζάχαρη, γιατί τα κάνουν με πολύ λάδι, ακόμα και σε φριτέζα..
αν είναι απο κάποια φίλη, θα τα έκανε σε τηγάνι, οπότε υπολόγισε μια γενναία ποσότητα λαδιού στο τηγάνι,. δεν πιστεύω να το έβαλε με το κουταλάκι όπως εμείς..

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> χαιρετε και απο εμενα...ειμαι στη δεκατη μερα αλλα μαλλον το κανω σχετικα χαλαρα..δηλαδη, δεν εχω ακριβως καταληξει στου ςημερησιος ποντους που πρεπει να καταναλωνω καθως...δεν εχω ζυγιστει! Υπολογιζω τους ποντους με αυτα τα κιλα που ημουν την τελευταια φορα που ζυγιστηκα (που ηταν σιγουρα 3, 4 λιγοτερα) κι ετσι βαδιζω! Σε γενικες γραμμες μου φαινεται ευκολο και επειση πασω απο το συνδρομο του Σαββατοκυριακου( δηαλδη, τηρω ευλαβικα το προγραμμα δευτερα-παρασκευη και τα σκ@@@ωνω σαββατοκυριακο) προσπαθω να εξοικονομω ποντους για να τους καταναλωνω εκει.
> Ζυγισμα ακομη δεν προβλεπεται πριν το τελος του μηνα...γενικα, ομως χανω εξαιρετικα δυσκολα (περιπου 1 κιο το μηνα) οποτε ξερω τα πενιχρα μου αποτελεσματα. Εξακολουθω να γυμναζομαι 5 φορες εβδομαδιαιως αλλα δυσκολευομαι ΠΟΛΥ στο νερο! Ουτε ενα λιτρο ημερησιως...καμια ιδεα γι'αυτο;;;;
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια και καλη δυναμη σε ολες!!


τιντεκπε μην απογοητεύεσαι.
ένας απο τους λόγους που χάνεις τόσο δύσκολα, είναι οτι είσαι τόσο κοντά στα ιδανικά σου κιλά.
μήπως να αραίωνες λίγο την γυμναστική σου? οι μύες χρειάζονται και μια μέρα χαλάρωσης για να ανταποκρίνονται καλά.
στις μονάδες σου και χωρίς ζύγισμα πρέπει να είσαι ακριβής η στην χειρότερη περίπτωση να είσαι μία μονάδα έξω. απο το βάρος σου χρειάζεται μόνο η δεκάδα κιλών που βρίσκεσαι, όχι ακρίβεια.
όσο για το νερό, ίσως σε κινητοποιήσει η πιθανότητα να μην χάνεις κιλά εξαιτίας του.
το νερό, εκτός απο τα χίλια καλά που ξέρουμε οτι κάνει στον οργανισμό, είναι απαραίτητο και για τις χημικές αντιδράσεις του οργανισμού, δλδ και για τον μεταβολισμό και την καύση του λίπους.
οπότε προσπαθησε περισσότερο.
εγω όταν δυσκολεύομαι , επειδή έχω φάει πολύ λίγο. παω στην κουζίνα και πίνω σιγά σιγά 1-2 ποτήρια μαζεμένα. αν δεν το κάνεις απο δίψα αλλά τα πιείς σαν "φάρμακο", κατεβαίνουν μια χαρά, εξάλλου η γεύση είναι πολυ ευχάριστη.
αυτό το κάνω 2-3 φορές την ημέρα και κάποιο νερό πίνω όταν πραγματικά διψάω.
καλή συνέχεια  :Smile:

----------


## tidekpe

Kαλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα!!!!Πολυ γλυκεια για να ξεχαστεις, σ ευχαριστω που μπηκες στον κοπο να μου απαντησεις...Ολα οσα λες ειναι αληθινα και η αιτια που παω σαν τον καβουρα δεν ειναι, φυσικα, μια αλλα πολλες μαζι.
Το βασικοτερο ομως ειναι η ιστορια του ΣΚ...ρε κοριτσια, με το που γυριζω απο τη δουλεια Παρασκευη βραδυ, λες και γυριζει ο διακοπτης του μυαλου μου...ειναι και η χαρα μου που θα ειμαι με αγαπημενους το ΣΚ...παρ'τα να χεις...και απο δευτερα πειθαρχια τρελη!!!Δεν ξερω πως τα καταφερνω...δισυποστατη!!!
Τελος παντων...γραψτε κι εσεις πως πατε...αντε, να συσπειρωθουμε!!!
Μπορει την επομενη δοση του δανειου να την παρουμε η να μην την παρουμε αλλα το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το καλοκαιρι ερχεται!!!!Γρηγορειτε!!!
καλημερα και παλι!

----------


## ArcOfSpace

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλή επιτυχία στις προσπάθειες όλων. 

Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να βρώ περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, σχετικά με τους propoints της WW,
δηλαδή πόντους ανα τρόφιμο και ποιά είναι η διαφορά με τους πόντους που έχετε αναρτήσει εδώ στο άλλο τόπικ, 
επίσης πως θα βρώ 
πόσοι propoints μου αναλογούν καθημερινά.
Ο υπολογισμός είναι ο ίδιος που αναφέρεται εδώ στο άλλο τόπικ?

Το ζητώ γιατί έπεσε στα χέρια μου από σύμπτωση το βιβλίο shop της WW του 2012, που περιέχει πόντους στα έτοιμα τυποποιημένα τρόφιμα.
Μου είναι όμως άχρηστο αν δεν γνωρίζω πόσους πόντους δικαιούμαι καθημερινά, και πόσους πόντους έχουν τα τρόφιμα εκτός από τα τυποποιημένα.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## Μαρία._ed

ArcOfSpace όσοι κάνουμε το καινούριο πρόγραμμα των ww, το έχουμε αγοράσει στο οποίο περιλαμβάνει και το κομπιουτεράκι που υπολογίζουμε πόσοι πόντοι μας αναλογούν την κάθε εβδομάδα (ανάλογα την απώλεια βάρους) και φυσικά υπολογίζουμε τις τροφές ή το φαγητό μας. Το νέο πρόγραμμα λοιπόν είναι πιο βελτιωμένο και εννοείτε πως έχει κάποιες διαφορές απ'το φλέξι. Όμως οι ημερήσιοι προπόντοι που ζητάς για σένα δεν έχουν σχέση με το ερωτηματολόγιο που έχουν αναρτήσει τα κορίτσια στο άλλο τόπικ. Δεν υπάρχει πλέον ερωτηματολόγιο. 
Αν θες να αποκτήσεις το πρόγραμμα ProPoints μπορείς να κάνεις παραγγελία μέσω φαξ στο αγγλικό WW. Λεπτομέρειες εδώ: http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/shop/hom/index.aspx
Εγώ κι ο p_k έχουμε το αμερικάνικο PointsPlus. Εγώ το παράγγειλα μέσω eBay. Αξίζει να έχεις ολοκληρωμένο το πρόγραμμα, ώστε να μελετήσεις προσεκτικά το κάθε βιβλιαράκι κι έπειτα να αρχίσεις την συγκεκριμένη διατροφή.

----------


## ArcOfSpace

Μαρία καλημέρα και σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση.

Στην πραγματικότητα μου έδωσαν και το κομπιουτεράκι, κάνοντας όμως το σεταπ μου έβγαλε οτι χρειάζομαι 29
πόντους καθημερινά και μου φάνηκαν πολλοί, γι αυτό και σας ρώτησα αν υπάρχει οδηγός .
Τελικά φαίνεται οτι είναι απολύτως εντάξει από ότι μου λες.
Μπερδεύομαι να το χρησιμοποιήσω όμως γιατί ενώ στο παλιό σύστημα είχα 23 πόντους την ημέρα οι 29 μου φάνηκαν πολλλοί.
Πρέπει να το ξεδιαλύνω ή να αγοράσω κάτι συμπληρωματικό, γιατί το βιβλίο shop δεν βοηθάει σε όλα τα είδη τροφίμων...
Φυσικά δεν γίνεται να αγοράσω όλο το πρόγραμμα αφού έχω 2 βασικά εργαλεία του, απλά κάτι συμπληρωματικό.
Οπως και να έχει σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, και αν έχεις κάποια λίστα με propoints να μου δώσεις θα με βοηθούσες πάρα πολύ.
Σ' ευχαριστώ , καλημέρα

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα!
ArcOfSpace αυτοί είναι οι πόντοι σου γιατί απλά οι περισσότερες τροφές έχουν επιπλέον πόντους απ'ότι στο φλέξι. Αν θες συμπληρωματικά βιβλιαράκια ψάξε να αγοράσεις στο eBay. Δες τι σου λείπει και ψάξε να βρεις αυτά που χρειάζεσαι. Εγώ αγόρασα και το πακέτο και 2 επιπλέον βιβλιαράκια που δεν υπήρχαν στο πακέτο. Σου προτείνω να αγοράσεις το πακέτο γιατί ανά διαστήματα κάνουν αλλαγές στο πρόγραμμα. Παράδειγμα οι 29 πόντοι πέρσι ήταν οι οριακοί ημερήσιοι πόντοι (οι 17 αντίστοιχοι του φλέξι) αλλά κάποια μέλη των γουέϊτ δεν έβλεπαν διαφορά στην ζυγαριά τους και έτσι από φέτος έκαναν πάλι κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές και μείωσαν τους πόντους στους 26. 
Πίστεψε με θα είναι ότι καλύτερο για σένα να συμπληρώσεις με όλα τα βιβλιαράκια ή να αγοράσεις το πακέτο. Προσωπικά αγόρασα το πακέτο από εδώ: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2012-Wei...5&cmd=ViewItem
Επίσης κοίτα εδώ για ότι σου λείπει: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...eight+watchers και γενικά όποτε αποφασίσεις να κάνεις αγορά (για οτιδήποτε) να προτιμάς τους Top-rated. Απ'την άλλη και στο google να ψάξεις θα βρεις μπερδεμένες πληροφορίες. Οι περισσότεροι έχουν μπερδέψει τους πόντους του 2001 με του 2012 και με το φλέξι... Έτσι όχι μόνο διατροφή δεν θα κάνεις αλλά γενικά θα είσαι χαμένη στην παραπληροφόρηση. Κι εγώ έψαχνα όπως εσύ, αλλά τελικά έκανα την καλύτερη κίνηση αγοράζοντας το πρόγραμμα! :tumble:

----------


## tidekpe

Ωχ, ωχ και παλι...ΩΧ!!!!!Τι ειναι τουτ;, βρε τσουπρες;;;
Τι ποιντσ και προ-ποιντσ του φλεξι και παει λεγοντας;;;;
Εγω εχω ενα παλιο βιβλιαρακι και το διασταυρωνω με τη λιστα που εχετε αναρτησει...
Δηλαδη, τα κανω λαθος,ε;;;;
Αμαν, αμαν...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

εγω τελικα ειχα παρακολουθήσει το πρόγραμμα των ανταλλαγών, όπως πολύ σωστά μου είπε η φίλη γαρυφαλλάκι , που σου καθόριζε ομάδες τροφών να καταναλώνεις ώστε να τρώς και υγιεινά.
δεν το είχα καταλάβει οτι τα επόμενα προγράμματα των πόντων δεν καθορίζουν ομάδες τροφών.
έχω την εντύπωση οτι αν δεν σου καθορίζει το πρόγραμμα διατροφής το είδος των τροφίμων που θα καταναλώνεις αλλά επαφίεται στην διάθεση σου και τις γενικές γνώσεις σου περί διατροφής, ένα πρόγραμμα με μέτρημα θερμίδων θα είναι εξίσου αποτελεσματικό στο αδυνάτισμα. τι πόντοι, τι θερμίδες? και με τα δύο χάνεις αν είσαι σταθερός.
έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με το πως "βολεύεται" κανείς.

τιντεκπε
οι πόντοι και η μέτρηση ημερήσιων πόντων που βρήκες αναρτημένα, αφορούν το φλέξι. και αν το ακολουθήσεις θα δεις και με αυτό αποτελέσματα, μην ανησυχείς. οι αλλαγές είναι μονο για να μη βαριέται κανείς, δεν υπαρχει ουσιαστική διαφορά που να αφορά το αδυνάτισμα.
ειτε προ ειτε φλέξι, αν το τηρείς θα χάνεις, αν τρως οτι νάναι, δεν θα χάνεις...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

tidekpe
μην μπερδεύεσαι. Κάνε αυτό που ήδη έχεις στα χέρια σου. Απλά κάνουμε μια κουβέντα για το νεώτερο πρόγραμμα των γουέϊτ.

2sweet...
κι όμως δεν έχουν σχέση οι δύο διατροφές: πόντοι - μέτρημα θερμίδων. Όταν άρχισα να χάνω βάρος όταν ήμουν 136 κιλά έκανα δίαιτα με τον θερμιδομετρητή. Σε πληροφορώ ότι έτρωγα πάρα πολύ λιγότερο και πεινούσα. Υπολόγιζα ακόμη και την μπουκίτσα, ακόμη και μια φέτα πορτοκάλι. Με τους πόντους δεν συμβαίνει αυτό. Με τον θερμιδομετρητή δεν μπορείς να φας σαλάτα με 0 θερμίδες όπως την τρως με 0 πόντους στο φλέξι. ʼσε που το μέτρημα θερμίδων καταντά απίστευτα βαρετό απ'ότι να μετράς πόντους.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

Μαρια
οι νεες μελετες λενε οτι τα ωμα λαχανικα εχουν αυτο που λενε "αρνητικες θερμιδες". που σημαίνει οτι λογω των θερμιδων που καις για να τις μεταβολισεις, δεν σε επιβαρυνουν με θερμιδες και μπορεις ουτως η αλλως ΝΑ ΜΗΝ τις μετρας.
λες οτι πεινουσες. αν ετρωγες οσα ωμα και βρασμενα λαχανικα θελεις, θα πεινουσες ακομα?  :Wink: 

αυτο που εσυ λες "βαρετο" ειναι ακριβως αυτο που εννοω οταν λεω "οπως βολευεται κανεις"
για καποιον που ξερει τις θερμιδες απ εξω και ανακατωτα, ειναι πολυ απλο και ευκολο. το ιδιο και για καποιον που ξερει τους ποντους απ εξω και ανακατωτα.
αλλες διαφορες, δεν βλεπω..

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όπως λες κι εσύ: ο καθένας προσπαθεί με ότι τον βολεύει. Όμως... το θέμα με τις μελέτες καμιά φορά περισσότερο μπερδεύουν τον κόσμο παρά τον βοηθάνε. Να φανταστείς ότι καμιά φορά υποψιάζομαι πως σκοπό έχουν να μας βάλουν περισσότερα κιλά παρά να μας αδυνατίσουν! ʼλλωστε η παχυσαρκία δίνει ψωμί σε πολλούς επιστήμονες και κομπογιαννίτες! Όπως και να'χει λίγο πολύ όλοι γνωρίζουμε τι πρέπει και πόσο να τρώμε, το θέμα είναι να βάζουμε τα όρια. Ε! Αυτά τα όρια είναι είτε μετρώντας θερμίδες, είτε μετρώντας πόντους, είτε μετρώντας μονάδες. :grin:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Όπως λες κι εσύ: ο καθένας προσπαθεί με ότι τον βολεύει. Όμως... το θέμα με τις μελέτες καμιά φορά περισσότερο μπερδεύουν τον κόσμο παρά τον βοηθάνε. Να φανταστείς ότι καμιά φορά υποψιάζομαι πως σκοπό έχουν να μας βάλουν περισσότερα κιλά παρά να μας αδυνατίσουν!*ʼλλωστε η παχυσαρκία δίνει ψωμί σε πολλούς επιστήμονες και κομπογιαννίτες!* Όπως και να'χει λίγο πολύ όλοι γνωρίζουμε τι πρέπει και πόσο να τρώμε, το θέμα είναι να βάζουμε τα όρια. Ε! Αυτά τα όρια είναι είτε μετρώντας θερμίδες, είτε μετρώντας πόντους, είτε μετρώντας μονάδες. :grin:


ναι Μαρία συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
και το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει με απλές αλήθειες της διατροφής , που έχουν προκύψει απο τα χρόνια εμπειριών και μελετών (και ολοι οι χρονια παθοντες ξερουν ηδη απο την εμπειρια τους), που μερικοί προσπαθουν να "πατενταρουν" για να τις πουλανε σαν δικο τους, ξεχωριστο και μοναδικο προιον και να πληρωνουμε εμεις τα κοροιδα για να μαθουμε το πολυτιμο μυστικο τους.
το μυστικο ειναι ενα και πασιγνωστο.
το ΜΕΤΡΟ!!!!!!
το πως θα καταφερει ο καθενας να το αποκτησει ειναι μια προσωπικη διαδρομη και πραγματικα, "οπως βολευεται κανεις"....

----------


## tidekpe

Κοριτσια, ευχαριστω, για τις συμβουλες...για να ειμαι ειλικρινης ακολουθω αυτο το φλεξι που εχετε αναρτησει εδω γιατι ειναι πιο αναλυτικο...
Εννοειται, οτι δεν εχω ζυγιστει, ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομη για μενα (μολις 2 εβδομαδες, βαλε και τις στραβες του ΣΚ)
Ο Μ Ω Σ!!!!Σημερα σαν να ειδα μια ανεση στο τζιν μου, ενω την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα το κουμπι του αποτελουσε απειλη οπλου για οποιος καθοταν απεναντι μου!

Αν σας ειναι ευκολο, μια ερωτησουλα μονο:Στο φλεξι ισχυει οτι μπορω να κρατησω μερικους ποντους καθε μερα;;;(ξερετε, θελω να τους χρησιμοποιω το ΣΚ...)

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Κοριτσια, ευχαριστω, για τις συμβουλες...για να ειμαι ειλικρινης ακολουθω αυτο το φλεξι που εχετε αναρτησει εδω γιατι ειναι πιο αναλυτικο...
> Εννοειται, οτι δεν εχω ζυγιστει, ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομη για μενα (μολις 2 εβδομαδες, βαλε και τις στραβες του ΣΚ)
> Ο Μ Ω Σ!!!!Σημερα σαν να ειδα μια ανεση στο τζιν μου, ενω την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα το κουμπι του αποτελουσε απειλη οπλου για οποιος καθοταν απεναντι μου!
> 
> Αν σας ειναι ευκολο, μια ερωτησουλα μονο:Στο φλεξι ισχυει οτι μπορω να κρατησω μερικους ποντους καθε μερα;;;(ξερετε, θελω να τους χρησιμοποιω το ΣΚ...)


Ναι, μπορείς!
πρέπει όμως τους πόντους που εξοικονομείς κάθε βδομάδα να τους χρησιμοποιείς μέχρι το τέλος της ίδιας εβδομαδας. Δ
Δεν μπορέις να μαζέψεις κάβα καμιά 50ρια πόντους και να κάνεις το τσιμπούσι του αιώνα.
ότι πόντους δεν καταναλώσεις μέσα στη βδομάδα, τους ξεχνάς.
αρκεί βεβαια να μην πέφτεις κάτω απο τους 18 κάθε μέρα.

οπότε εσύ που θέλεις κάτι παραπάνω το Σκ, μπορείς να το κάνεις.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Όπως λες κι εσύ: ο καθένας προσπαθεί με ότι τον βολεύει. Όμως... το θέμα με τις μελέτες καμιά φορά περισσότερο μπερδεύουν τον κόσμο παρά τον βοηθάνε. Να φανταστείς ότι καμιά φορά υποψιάζομαι πως σκοπό έχουν να μας βάλουν περισσότερα κιλά παρά να μας αδυνατίσουν!*ʼλλωστε η παχυσαρκία δίνει ψωμί σε πολλούς επιστήμονες και κομπογιαννίτες!* Όπως και να'χει λίγο πολύ όλοι γνωρίζουμε τι πρέπει και πόσο να τρώμε, το θέμα είναι να βάζουμε τα όρια. Ε! Αυτά τα όρια είναι είτε μετρώντας θερμίδες, είτε μετρώντας πόντους, είτε μετρώντας μονάδες. :grin:
> 
> 
> ...


\



Κοίτα αν θεωρείς οτι κι αυτο το πρόγραμμα είναι μία απο τα ίδια και δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, τότε γιατί μπαίνεις συνεχώς και μας λές ότι όλα είναι τα ιδια και το αλλάξανε μόνο για χρήμα κοκ; εντάξει έχεις την δική σου άποψη αλλά θα σε συμβούλευα να μην είσα τόσο μονοδιάστατη. αμα θεωρείς οτι εσύ μόνη σου κάθε νέα επιστημονική γνώση μπορείς να την προσαρμοζείς στην διατροφή σου χωρίς την βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού που εχει καθίσει και φτιάξει ολόκληρο σχήμα για να εισάγει κάθε φορά την νέα γνώση, τότε καντο. αλλά μην μπαίνεις συνεχώς και αποθαρύνεις τους άλλους λέγοντας: ολα ειναι μία απο τα ίδια, ίδιο ειναι οι θερμίδες με πόντους, σιγά την διαφορά που έχουνε οι προπόντοι κοκ
εχουνε και τεράστια κι όλας διαφορά και τεράστια αντανάκλαση στους υδατάνθρακες, στο αλκοόλ κοκ. Μπορεί ένα τέτοιο φαηγτο αν έχιες πχ 300 θερμίδες, αλλά εσύ θα υπολογίσεις οτι στο σώμα καταλήγουνε ίσως και 60 'ενεργειακές θερμίδες' παρπαάνω. αυτό έχει τεράστια διαφορά στα μνμ που λαμβάνει το σώμα σε σχέση με το τι έχει συλλάβει ο οργανισμός. και το ακριβώς αντίθετο, μπορεί να τρώς 300 θερμίδες φάκες και να βάζεις ουσιαστικά και 50 'ενεργειακές θερμίδες' λιγότερες. αν λοιπόν τα βάλεις όλα στην σειρά αυτά που τρώς κάθε μέρα τότε θα παρατηρήσεις οτι το προπόιντς έχεις ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΤΑΤΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ με το φλεξιποιντς αι οτι η εταιρία έβγαλε το νέο πρόγραμμα για βέρι γκουντ ρίζονς, πάνω απο όλα επιστημονικής γνώσης. Κέρδη και πολλά μάλιστα είχε ούτως η άλλως και με το φλέξι, δεν νομίζω να ήτανε αυτός ο κύριος λόγος... Το φλέξιποιντς ουσιαστικά βασιζότανε στον θερμιδομετρητή και τι συνέβαινε μέσα σε ενα κουτί. Το προπόιιντ υπολογίζει πως μεταβολίζει ο οργανισμός αυτό που του δίνεις και τι ενεργεικά αντίκτυπο έχει στο σώμα. Έχει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά λοιπόν!

Σταμάτα να το απαξιώνεις συνεχώς το πρόγραμμα, μπαίνεις σε μια σελίδα που φτιάφτηκε γι αυτο το πρόγραμμα. είναι κωμικοτραγικό να το λές: μια απο τα ίδια, τουλάχιστον εδώ μέσα, ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ. Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία έιναι ο πιο σοβαρός οργανισμός στον χώρο (ναι εχει σαν σκοπό το κέρδος, ευχαριστώ πολύ στον καπιταλισμό ζούμε κι αν δεν είχε έστω και το κίνητρο του ελάχιστου χρηματικού κέρδους δεν θα το εκτιμούσε κανείς, δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι κανένα ακριβό πρόγραμμα, μια φορά να δώσεις 100 ευρώ για όλο το σέτ και μέσω του σάιτ να βρίσκεις ένα σωρό συνταγές και με το μέσο βιβλίο τους να κοστίζει 7 ευρώ με 200 και συνταγές, σιγά τα οά!) . δεν είναι δίαιτα, είναι τρόπος ζωής. κι ανάλογα πως ο καθένας θέλει να τρώει το προσαρμόζει στην δική του ατομικότητα. δεν είναι κανένα μαγικό κουμπί η κάνενα μαγικο χάπι με το οποίιο αδυνατίζεις. Μια χαρά συντήρηση κάνεις με αυτό κι όλας κοκ. Είναι ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΖΩΉΣ. 

συγνώμη αν ακούγομαι επιθετικός, αλλά το θεωρώ μεγάλη πρσοβολή για μένα και για άλλους ανθρώπους που θεωρούνε το πρόγραμμα ότι πιο σοβαρό στον χώρο της διατροφής να μπαίνεις και να λες με την πρώτη ευκαιρία μια απο τα ίδια. ε όχι δεν είναι, και αν θες μόνη σου να το ανακαλύψεις αγόρασε το, διάβασε τι λέει μέσα και μετά έλα να εκφέρεις άποψη.

ναι οκ, τα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα (αυτά ως ένα όριο γιατί έχουνε σάκχαρα) δεν αποδίδουνε ενέργεια στο σώμα γιατι ο οργανισμός σπαταλάει πολύ ενέργεια για να τα πέψει. ίση ίσως και παραπάνω με τις θερμίδες που έχει το ίδιο το φρούτο η λαχανικό. αυτό στο πρόγραμμα μεταφράζεται ως μηδέν προπόντοι. ειναι πιο ευκολο να εχεις ενα απλό σύστημα μέσα σου με τους πόντους και μια χ ταξινόμηση, παρα να θυμάσαι ενα σωρό θερμίδες κοκ. Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με την μαρία, ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ σε αυτό που λέει. 

χωρίς να έχω καμιά διάθεση να σε προσβάλλω η να σε προκαλέσω, θα σε παρακαλούσα αν θεωρείς οτι ολα ειναι μια απο τα ίδια, ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να ακολουθεί κανείς το πρόγραμμα κι οτι κι αν μετράς απλώς θερμίδες είναι το ίδιο, τοτε απλα μην μπαίνεις και απλά μην βγάζεις τον αρνητισμό σου σε αυτό το τόπικ. θερμή παράκληση. για κάποιους δεν είναι μια απο τα ίδια, είναι ο πιο σύγχρονος και επιστημονικός και ο πλεον φθηνός τρόπος να κοιτάς την οιοδήποτε νέα διατροφική πληροφορία.

και για να αλλάξουμε λίγο αέρα, ορίστε δύο απο τις αγαπημένες μου συνταγές Μαρία!

http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/util...cipeID=7018162

http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/util...cipeID=7010822

κατα τα αλλα ελπίζω όλοι και όλες να είστε καλά και γερά στον αγώνα!

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Καλησπερα παιδια! Προς τι το μισος κι ο αλληλοσπαραγμος?? Ενταξει ειπαμε..πειναμε αλλα μη φαγωθουμε και μεταξυ μας..ολοι για τον ιδιο λογο μπαινουμε εδω! Λοιπον το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα των flexipoints για το οποιο μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη, γιατι το γνωριζω, ειναι ενα προγραμμα που βασιζεται οντως στον υπολογισμο των θερμιδων ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ του λιπους μιας τροφης. ΠΕΡΑ ομως απ αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ανοιγω το βιβλιαρακι και τρωω με μονο κριτηριο τις θερμιδες ο,τι επιθυμω! Πρεπει να χω στο μυαλο μου τους κανονες υγιεινης διατροφης του προγραμματος παντα, αυτο ειναι το σωστο. Δηλ φερ ειπειν δεν μπορω να τρωω 20 ποντους σε γλυκα..ή δεν μπορω να μην παιρνω τις 2 μεριδες γαλακτοκομικων μου τη μερα..ή να καταναλωνω περισσοτερο λαδι απ το επιτρεπομενο κ.λ.π κ.λ.π Για το propoints δεν μπορω να μιλησω, γιατι δεν το χω ψαξει κ πολυ. Η ουσια ειναι να ακολουθουμε τους κανονες ΕΝΟΣ συγκεκριμενου προγραμματος των WW και να μην μπλεκουμε δεδομενα του ενος με το αλλο.
tidekpe ηθελα να σου πω για την εξοικονομηση του προγραμματος των flexi..οτι μπορεις να εξοικονομεις μεχρι 4 το πολυ ποντους την ημερα, οχι παραπανω! 
Α και ηθελα να πω οτι σημερα εφτιαξα μια συνταγη που βρηκα εδω, το Σουφλε ζυμαρικων με πιπεριες! Αλλα χωρις πιπεριες :P Επισης εβαλα φρεσκα μανιταρια κι αντι για μπεικον εβαλα ζαμπον γαλοπουλας.

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Α καλα ειμαι χαζη..και ξεχασα να πω οτι ηταν σουυυυπερ το φαγακι αυτο!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Garyfalaki__
> Καλησπερα παιδια! Προς τι το μισος κι ο αλληλοσπαραγμος?? Ενταξει ειπαμε..πειναμε αλλα μη φαγωθουμε και μεταξυ μας..ολοι για τον ιδιο λογο μπαινουμε εδω! Λοιπον το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα των flexipoints για το οποιο μπορω να εκφερω γνωμη, γιατι το γνωριζω, ειναι ενα προγραμμα που βασιζεται οντως στον υπολογισμο των θερμιδων ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ του λιπους μιας τροφης. ΠΕΡΑ ομως απ αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ανοιγω το βιβλιαρακι και τρωω με μονο κριτηριο τις θερμιδες ο,τι επιθυμω! Πρεπει να χω στο μυαλο μου τους κανονες υγιεινης διατροφης του προγραμματος παντα, αυτο ειναι το σωστο. Δηλ φερ ειπειν δεν μπορω να τρωω 20 ποντους σε γλυκα..ή δεν μπορω να μην παιρνω τις 2 μεριδες γαλακτοκομικων μου τη μερα..ή να καταναλωνω περισσοτερο λαδι απ το επιτρεπομενο κ.λ.π κ.λ.π Για το propoints δεν μπορω να μιλησω, γιατι δεν το χω ψαξει κ πολυ. Η ουσια ειναι να ακολουθουμε τους κανονες ΕΝΟΣ συγκεκριμενου προγραμματος των WW και να μην μπλεκουμε δεδομενα του ενος με το αλλο.
> tidekpe ηθελα να σου πω για την εξοικονομηση του προγραμματος των flexi..οτι μπορεις να εξοικονομεις μεχρι 4 το πολυ ποντους την ημερα, οχι παραπανω! 
> Α και ηθελα να πω οτι σημερα εφτιαξα μια συνταγη που βρηκα εδω, το Σουφλε ζυμαρικων με πιπεριες! Αλλα χωρις πιπεριες :P Επισης εβαλα φρεσκα μανιταρια κι αντι για μπεικον εβαλα ζαμπον γαλοπουλας.


ελα βρε!
κανένας σπαραγμός απλά για μένα ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος διατροφής είναι ο αγαπημένος μου και επειδή ασχολούμαι και ξέρω την επιστήμη πίσω απο τις αλλάγες, την γενικότερη φιλοσοφία της εταιρίας κοκ δεν μπορώ να ακούω συνεχώς αχ ξέρεις είναι το ίδιο. δεν είναι ίδες 300 θερμίδες απο ψωμί και 300 θερμίδες απο φακές, ούτε ίδες είναι 300 θερμίδες απο κρασί η ουίσκι κοκ. Αν διαβάσεις και το προτελευταίο μου πόστ με αγγλική ανάλυση των αλλαγών θα δείς οτι δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση το νέο πρόγραμμα με το παλιό τους.
Στο φλεξιπόιντς οπως πολύ σωστά λές έπαιζαν ρόλο οι θερμίδες, το λίπος και οι ίνες του κάθε φαγητού. τώρα κάθε συστατικό μετράει ξεχωριστά, πρωτείνη/υδατάνθρακας/λίπος/φυτικές ίνες/ίνες wholegrain φαγητών κοκ. Πίστεψε με δεν έχει καμία σχέση ένας φλεξιπόντος και το τι αυτός εκφράζει με τον έναν πρωπόντο γι αυτό λοιπόν δεν μπορώ να ακούω συνεχώς απο κάποια μενομωμένα μέλη την ίδια κασσέτα. αμα θεωρούνε οτι είναι το ίδιο κι ότι δεν κάνει και καμια διαφορά κι οτι απλά μετρώντας θερμίδες είναι το ίδιο, τότε ας κάνουνε κι ας αφήσουνε εμάς τους βλάκες να υπολογίζουμε διαφορετικά τι καταλήγει στο σώμα μας. απλά τα πράγματα. 
Πχ στο νέο πρόγραμμα τα φρούτα με λίγες εξαιρέσεις λόγω πολλών λιπαρών πχ αβοκάντο όλα είναι φρί! μηδέν αντίκτυπο στο σώμα! στο φλέξι μερικά έχουνε γιατι έχουνε και λιπαρά μέσα. αυτό ήτανε το κριτήριο του φλέξι. στο προπόιντς όμως ξέρουμε αυτο που είπα και στο προηγούμενο πόστ μου περί μεταβολισμού και ενέργειας κι οτι ακομα και η μπανανα δεν αποδίδει καθόλου ενέργεια στο σώμα. οτι θα μπεί, τόσο θα μεταβολίσει το σώμα για την πέψει κοκ. Τρωω δυο μπανάνες την ημέρα! στάνταρ!
Σαφώς υπάρχουνε και ορισμένοι πολύ γενικοί διατροφικοί κανόνες που δεν έχουνε αλλάξει ούτε στο νέο συστημα, οι 5 μερίδες φρούτα και λαχανικά, οι 2 μερίδες ασβέστιο, 8 ποτήρια νερό κοκ. Σαφώς! αυτά ειναι βασικές αρχές και γνώσεις που δεν θα αλλάξουνε ούτε στο μέλλον κατ' εμε. και καλά θα κάνουνε. αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως οτι η γνώση δεν εξελλίσεται, δεν ανανεώνεται και δεν αλλάζει τα δεδομένα. εγώ έτσι το βλεπω, τι να πώ...

μπράβο για την υπέροχη νόστιμη συνταγή θα σου πρότεινα να φτιάξεις και τις δικές μου που έδωσα είναι χαμηλές ακόμα και σε φλεξιπόντους. γκιβ δεμ α τραι (αυτα τα γκρικλισ μου σκοτώνουνε χαχα)

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

μαριε 
με παρεξήγησες και γιαυτό παρασύρεσαι και μιλάς κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο που δεν αξίζει στην μέχρι τώρα παρουσια σου.

*δεν ειπα ποτέ πως δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, όπως επι λέξει είπες.* είπα οτι κατα τη γνώμη μου αξίζει όσο και άλλα προγράμματα μετρήσεων όπως αυτό με την μέτρηση θερμίδων και ευχαρίστως να σου πω γιατί μπάινω, αν και θα προτιμούσα να μου το ζητήσεις με καλύτερο τρόπο.

έχω εδώ διακδικτυακούς 'φίλους' και συντρόφους στην προσπάθεια αυτή, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια που συμμετέχουμε.
ίσως δεν το ξέρεις επειδή είσαι πολύ φρέσκο μέλος, αλλά έχουμε ανταλλάξει πολλά μεταξύ μας.

εκτός αυτού, το πρόγραμμα ΓΓ που έχω παρακολουθήσει εγώ, ήταν μια συνολική λύση για υγιεινή διατροφή και μια εκπαίδευση σε αυτην.
μόλις πριν λίγες μέρες εξαιτίας μιας συζήτησης με ένα νέο μέλος κατάλαβα οτι τα πιό πρόσφατα προγράμματα δεν ασχολούνται με το πόσο υγιεινή είναι η διατροφή σου, αλλά το αφήνουν στην κρίση σου.
μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι τους κανόνες αυτούς σωστής διατροφής εξακολουθούν να τηρούν όσοι κάνουν το πρόγραμμα, γι αυτό και το εκθείαζα.

αυτη την ανακάλυψη αφορά και το συμπέρασμα μου οτι σε αυτή την περίπτωση το πρόγραμμα πλέον είναι ένα πρόγραμμα με μετρήσεις εφάμιλλο και άλλων που κυκλοφορούν όπως αυτό με την μέτρηση θερμίδων. ΚΑΙ ΕΞΙΣΟΥ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ! ποτέ δεν είπα ότι δεν το θεωρώ αποτελεσματικό. το αντίθετο είπα σε πολ΄λά ποστ μάλιστα.
όλο αυτό ήταν στα πλαίσια συζήτησης με την μαρία και άλλο μέλος εδώ. συζήτηση περι διατροφής και μεθόδων (αλλά και μεθοδεύσεων), όπως γίνονται και σε πολλά άλλα θέματα τέτοιες συζητήσεις.
αν εσύ έχεις διαφορετική άποψη, μπορείς να μας την πείς. δεν καταλαβαίνω τον προσβλητικό σου τόνο.
και κυρίως δεν σε τιμάει....

φυσικά και θα κάνω αυτό που θεωρώ καλύτερο κι εσύ να κάνεις αυτό που θεωρείς εσύ καλύτερο.
αλλα δεν θα σου υποδείξω εγώ σε ποιά θέματα θα μπάινεις να συζητάς , ούτε εγώ δε΄χομαι τέτοιου είδους υποδείξεις.
ελπίζω να έγινα σαφής και να μην χρειαστεί να επανέρθω...

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Σε ένα φόρουμ κρινόμαστε απο αυτά που λέμε κατ' εμέ.

Αν μπαίνεις συνεχώς και το κύριο πράγμα που λές στα τόπικς σου είναι ότι αυτά που ήδη λές, τότε κι εγώ θα ασκήσω κριτική σε αυτά που λές και θα σου πω οτι είσαι λάθος, ΠΟΛΥ ΛʼΘΟΣ και απο την στιγμή που δεν έχεις διαβάσει, δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί και δεν έχεις εφαρμόσει το πρόγραμμα σε (κάνοντας και θερμή παράκληση κι όλας!) παρακαλώ είναι υποτιμητικό για κάποιους που προσπαθούνε να επεξεργαστούνε τα νέα δεδομένα να το ακούνε αυτό. 

κι εγώ θα δεν θα επεκταθώ άλλο, αυτό που ήθελα να πω το είπα. ʼλλωστε δεν έχει νόημα αυτή η συζητήση, δεν είναι σκοπός μου να την μπω σε κανέναν ούτε να μεταπείσω κανέναν για κάτι, ειδικά αν θεωρεί ότι <<τα ξέρει ήδη όλα, μπορεί και μόνος του να τα εφαρμόσει στην πράξη και σιγά τα ωά δηλαδή τι χρειάζεται το πρόγραμμα>> . Τι μπαίνει τότε σε αυτό το τόπικ που κύρια βάση είναι οι πόντοι και όχι οι θερμίδες. πάμε να ανοίξουμε άλλο ένα τόπικ τότε και ας λέμε για θερμίδες. εδώ μιλάμε για πόντους, φλέξι και πρω. ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.
και εδώ κλείνει για μένα το ελάσσον αυτό θέμα  :Smile: 


ακόμα μια αγαπημένη μου συνταγή γλυκό, να τρέξουνε τα σάλια
http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/food...=7020122&sc=11


αύριο θα πάω να πάρω απο το ταχυδρομείο την νέα παραγελία που έκανα με το recipe binder μέσα που είναι ένας ωραίος φάκελος ατομικός όπου μαζεύεις τις αγαπημένες σου συνταγές κοκ και την έχεις διαθέσιμες ανα πάσα χρονική στιγμή! έχει ιδιόμορφη δομή μέσα με σλότς κοκ. θα έχει πλάκα Μαρία!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μάριος_
> Σε ένα φόρουμ κρινόμαστε απο αυτά που λέμε κατ' εμέ.
> ....


αυτό ακριβώς πιστεύω κι εγώ.
ολα τα υπόλοιπα αφορούν τον δικό σου τρόπο σκέψης. δεν με αφορούν.
άλλο η κρίση κι άλλο οι προσβολές και η απρόκλητη επιθετικότητα 
άσε λοιπόν τον καθένα να κρίνει ...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριε βάλθηκες να με τρελάνεις με τις συνταγές; Την μακαρονάδα την έχω φτιάξει 2 φορές. Πεντανόστιμη και πικάντικη! Μπαίνω σε όλες τις αγγλόφωνες σελίδες των γουέϊτ και αποθηκεύω συνταγές που με ενδιαφέρουν! Κι αυτή η μους που έβαλες τώρα πρέπει να είναι τέλεια! 

Παιδιά δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχουν ανεβασμένοι τόνοι στην κουβέντα μας. Ίσα ίσα που είναι ωραίο να υπάρχουν κι αντίθετες απόψεις. ʼλλωστε ο καθένας έχει τον δικό του τρόπο σκέψης και την δική του φιλοσοφία για την διατροφή. Το'χω γράψει και το'χω ξαναματαγράψει ποοοολλές φορές: η πρώτη μου σοβαρή προσπάθεια σε δίαιτα (κι ας κράτησε έναν μήνα) ήταν όταν μου έδωσαν μιας εβδομάδας διαιτολόγιο των γουέϊτ. Έχασα 5 κιλά και είχα ενθουσιαστεί τότε. Ήταν μάλιστα η πρώτη εβδομάδα της διατροφής των ανταλλαγών, την οποία εγώ έκανα ένα μήνα, ώσπου έχασα την φωτοτυπία. Γι'αυτόν τον λόγο -μετά από χρόνια και μόλις πέρσι- αγόρασα πλέον όλα τα βιβλία με τις δίαιτες των γουέϊτ απ'το πρώτο βιβλίο μέχρι τις ανταλλαγές. Το φλέξι το "απέκτησα" από εδώ κι από μια e-φίλη του μπλογκ που μου έστειλε σε μέϊλ το βιβλιαράκι (σκαναρισμένο) με τα φαγητά και τα τρόφιμα. Αλλά αποφάσισα να αποκτήσω όλο το πακέτο του PointsPlus (ή ProPoints όπως το ονομάζουν ʼγγλοι, Γάλλοι κι Αυστραλέζοι). Το έκανα για τον λόγο που εξηγεί ο Μάριος. Όλα είναι σοφά υπολογισμένα στο πρόγραμμα αυτό και χάνεις όσο πρέπει να χάσεις χωρίς μεγάλες στερήσεις. Κι επιπλέον δεν σε βαρύνει οικονομικά. Ότι τρώει η οικογένεια τρως κι εσύ, αν υπάρχουν οικονομικά ζόρια. Αν τα πράγματα είναι κάπως καλύτερα (πάντα οικονομικά) τρως κάπως πιο υγιεινά. Μην ξεχνάμε πως είμαστε ..."στης ακρίβειας τον καιρό" και προσαρμόζουμε την διατροφή μας ανάλογα! :yes:

Μάριε μήπως είναι κάπως υπερβολική η νέα σου αγορά; :starhit:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by ArcOfSpace_
> Μαρία καλημέρα και σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση.
> 
> Στην πραγματικότητα μου έδωσαν και το κομπιουτεράκι, κάνοντας όμως το σεταπ μου έβγαλε οτι χρειάζομαι 29
> πόντους καθημερινά και μου φάνηκαν πολλοί, γι αυτό και σας ρώτησα αν υπάρχει οδηγός .
> Τελικά φαίνεται οτι είναι απολύτως εντάξει από ότι μου λες.
> Μπερδεύομαι να το χρησιμοποιήσω όμως γιατί ενώ στο παλιό σύστημα είχα 23 πόντους την ημέρα οι 29 μου φάνηκαν πολλλοί.
> Πρέπει να το ξεδιαλύνω ή να αγοράσω κάτι συμπληρωματικό, γιατί το βιβλίο shop δεν βοηθάει σε όλα τα είδη τροφίμων...
> Φυσικά δεν γίνεται να αγοράσω όλο το πρόγραμμα αφού έχω 2 βασικά εργαλεία του, απλά κάτι συμπληρωματικό.
> ...


Αυτά που σου ειπε η Μαρία είναι πολύ σωστά. Αφού που πέσανε που πέσανε στα χέρια σου κάποια εργαλεία, εγω προσωπικά θα σου πρότεινα (μιας και δεν υπάρχει κατάλογος τροφών αυτή την στιγμή ελληνικός) να παραγγείλεις το πολύ βασικό πακετάκι τους κι ας δώσεις και 100 ευρώ. Μελέτησε το καλά, έχει απίστευτα πραγματάκια μέσα και πολύ έυγεστες συνταγές χαμηλές σε πρωπόντους. Θα μπορούσαμε εγώ και η Μαρία να σου δώσουμε πχ υλικό αλλά και πάλι αμα δεν το πάρεις ολοκληρωμένο και δεν έχεις όλο το σέτ δεν θα το κάνεις 100% σωστά. Δηλαδή μην νομίζεις ολα τα μέλη που μπαίνουνε εδώ μέσα και ακολουθούνε το φλέξιπόιντς το εφαρμόζουνε σωστά ΛΟΛ. Κι όχι γιατί δεν μπορούνε, απλά γιατι δεν ξέρουνε και γιατί παρά τις πληροφορίες που δίνει στην αρχή το τόπικ συνεχίζουνε και υπάρχουνε λεπτομέρειες που μόνο αν παραγγείλεις έστω για μια φορά το πρόγραμμα τους και τα βασικά βιβλιαράκια guides τους θα μπορέσεις να το κάνεις επακριβώς σωστά. Ϊσα ίσα που το πρωπόιντς είναι πιο πολύπλοκο απο το φλέξι, φαντάσου ακόμα και ο τρόπους που μαγειρεύεις την πατάτα έχει επίδραση στο συνολικό πρωπόντο τους. έτσι οι ψητές πατάτες λόγω διαφόρων διεργασίων που υφίστανται στο ψήσιμο μέσα στον φούρνο γίνονται λιγότερο δύσκολο για τον οργανισμό να τις πέψει, χάνουνε νερό και έτσι όταν τις φάς παρόλο που έχουνε στάνταρ θερμίδες ανα 100 γρμ στο σώμα το αντίκτυπα να είναι και 70 με 100 θερμίδες παραπάνω! Καταλαβαίνεις για τι διαφορά μιλάμε; Έχει παρά πολλά τέτοια μέσα το πρόγραμμα... Φαντάσου αν είναι μια φορά δύσκολο και δυσνόητο το φλεξιπόιντς, τι έχει να γινει με το πρωπόιντς χαχαχαχαχαχα.
Γι αυτό εγώ με την μαρία πχ ανταλλάσουμε υλικό γιατι ξέρουμε το διαβάζουμε και ξέρουμε οτι οτι και να δούμε θα το αφομοιώσουμε. Εσύ απο την άλλη, και να πάρεις τον κατάλογο τον βασικό με τις τροφές, αν δεν έχεις και τα άλλα τα βιβλία δεν θα το εφαρμόσεις ούτε κατά 50% σωστά. ο κατάλογος τροφών δεν λέει μέσα ούτε για εβδομαδιαίους πόντους, ούτε τπτ. Γι αυτό λοιπόν συμβουλή μου ειναι να κάνεις λίγο οικονομία, να πάρεις το πακετάκι τους το At Home μια φορά και μετά ότι καινούριο βγαίνει να το αγοράζεις χωριστά. Υπάρχουνε κι ένα σωρό αξιόλογα μλόγκς στο ίντερνετ αμα γκουγκλάρεις πυ συνεχώς αναλύουνε οτι αλλαγή συμβαινει στο πρόγραμμα (οπως αυτό που έδωσα πιο πρίν πριν δύο σελίδες), συνεπώς δεν θα υπάρξει ουσιαστικός λόγος να ξανααγοράσεις μετά απο έναν χρόνο το πακετάκι... τώρα εγώ πήρα με 22 ευρώ το deluxe starter kit για να πάρω τα νεα σοπ και ιτ αουτ, το νεο τρακ, το νεο κομπιουτερακι, το νεο στυλο κοκ αλλα το υπόλοιπο κομματι βασικα παραμένει το ιδιο με το 2011... κι είπαμε ότι αλλαγή συμβαιίνει μικρή την μαθαίνεις εύκολα, ειδικά αν κρατάς επαφή και με το επίσημο σάιτ τους και με τα μπλόγκς στο νέτ!

ελπίζω να μην σε κούρασα. εδώ για ότι άλλο νεότερο

----------


## Μάριος_ed

χαχαχαχα μαρία! παρέ ακόμα μια πρόσφατη αγαπημένη μου!
http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/food...cipeid=7019702


παρόλο που έχει μέσα τόσα τύρια λιωμένα πάνω στο μακαρόνι, δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ και να μην βάλω και 40 γρμ φέτα μαζί με μπόλικιη ντομάτα αγγούρι και κρεμμύδι απο δίπλα μαζί με δύο σπρέις απο το όλι σπρέιερ! σλουρπ! τρέχουνε τα σάλια και αδυνατίζουμε! χαχαχα
εν τω μεταξύ θεω να παω να ζυγιστώ γιατι η φόρμα άρχισε πολύ γρήγορα να σακουλιάζει πάλι. έχω μια φόρμα που φορύσα πέρυσι και είναι σαν σάκος! άμα δεν την δέσω πέφτει! αυτό δεν είναι η μεγαλύτερη επιβράβευση! αργά αργά, χωρίς να στερούμαστε τπτ, κερδίζουμε υγεία και εμφάνιση. υπομονή λοιπόν και όχι πάνω απο ένα με δύο κιλα λίπους (κυρίως) τον μήνα!!!


εντάξει καμια κόντρα είμαι λίγο έντονος στον λόγο μου αλλά και αρκετά περιεκτικός. επειδη λατρεύω το νέο πρόγραμμα και ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΛΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ την νέα διατροφική γνώση που εμπεριέχει, είμαι λιγο ευαίσθητος. επαναλαμβάνω για πολλοστή φορά δεν έχω σκοπό την προσβολή αλλά την υπενθύμιση κάποιων πραγμάτων απο φάνς του προγράμματος. 

Μαρία δεν θεωρώ καθόλου υπερβολική την αγορά, σιγά δεκα ευρώ έκανε όλο το ντοσιέ. απο το να κολλάω την κάθε αγαπημένη συνταγή στον τοίχο του σπιτιού και να το έχω σαν τσίρκο μέσα στην κουζίνα, προτιμώ να αγοράσω μια φορά το ντοσιέ και να τις εχω μαζεμενες εκει μέσα! και το ντοσιέ στο κέντρο του σαλονιού! είναι πρακτικότερο! χαχαχχα

το μονο που θα παρω τωρα καινουριο ειναι ολα τα τρακς με 4 διαφορετικα εξωφυλλα. (το νεο τρακ εχει 4 παραλλαγές) και έχω ήδη τα δύο). μέτα τα μονα πυ θα μου λείπουνε είναι κατι φθηνά με συλλογές συνταγών (πήρα ήδη για τα πουλερικά που ξέρω οτι θα τις φτιάξω!). βλέπουμε!
α και κανα κλικερ ακόμα τπτ άλλο. απο κει και πέρα δεν νομίζω μέσα στο 2012, εκτός αν βγάλουνε κάνα βιβλίο, να πάρω κάτι άλλο. σιγά μωρέ τα πολλά εξοδα, εδώ δίνουμε λεφτά για λιγότερο σημαντικές παραμέτρους, στην διατροφή θα κολλήσουμε; ε; Ε;

ΕΣΎ ΜΑΡΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΠΕΔΟΜΕΤΡΟ; Η ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΑΚΙ ΜΕΣΑ; ΘΑ ΣΕ ΜΑΛΩΣΩ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα Μάριε!
Πεδόμετρο δεν πήρα! Το πακετάκι εξ Αμερικής δεν περιείχε (ούτε περιέχει) τέτοιο εργαλειάκι. Δεν πειράζει! Το θέμα είναι να σηκωνόμαστε απ'την καρέκλα και να κινούμαστε. Για να το αποκτήσω δε, το βλέπω ως κάτι μακρινό. Τα πράγματα ζορίζουν πάρα πολύ και έτσι δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ να αγοράσω κάτι άλλο. Αν είναι για αγορά ίσως συμπληρώσω την σειρά με τα βιβλία τα παλιά των γουέϊτ... Είδωμεν.
Εγώ το τράκερ το έχω κρατήσει ολοκάθαρο. Είπα να το σκανάρω, αλλά τελικά αγόρασα ημερολόγιο-τετράδιο που βολεύει εξίσου μια χαρά!

----------


## tidekpe

Γαρυφαλακι και πολυ γλυκεια για να ξεχαστεις, σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...αν και μετα απο την κουβεντα εδω αμφιβαλλω πλεον πολυ για το τι κανω και αν το κανω σωστα!!!Ομολογω οτι μου ειναι πλεον ΑΒΑΣΤΑΧΤΟ να διαθεσω και αλλα χρηματα στην περιβοητη προσπαθεια μου να αδυνατισω, ωστε να παραγγειλω το σετακι με τα επτασφραγιστα μυστικα!Αρα, θα αρκεστω σε οτι διαθετω με αρκετη ομως δοση αμφιβολιας πλεον!!!

Σημερα ζυγιστηκα και ειδα νουμερο που δεν ειχα δει ποτε στη ζωη μου...ουτε καν στις δυο εγγυμοσυνες...απογοητευτηκ  πολυ σημερα, οσο παω κι ανεβαινω...σαν τα χρονια και τα κιλα..
καλη σας μερα!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

tidekpe
να συνεχίσεις το φλέξι που υπάρχει εδώ. Τα κορίτσια έχουν γράψει όλα όσα έγραφαν τα δικά τους βιβλιαράκια. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να απογοητεύεσαι με την κουβέντα μας και να αμφιβάλεις για το πρόγραμμα. Ο p_k είναι το φωτεινό παράδειγμα του φόρουμ για το πόσες φορές έχει καταφέρει να χάσει το βάρος του με το φλέξι. Και μάλιστα έχει αυτό που υπάρχει εδώ στο φόρουμ.

Απλά κάποιοι κάνουμε το καινούριο πρόγραμμα πόντων επειδή καταφέραμε να το αποκτείσουμε. Κι εγώ δεν θα το είχα στα χέρια μου (όπως και τα παλιότερα βιβλία των γουέϊτ) αν τα χρήματα που διέθεσα για να το αποκτήσω δεν ήταν δώρο. Στις γιορτές μας οι γονείς μου αντί να μας κάνουν κάτι για δώρο μας δίνουν χρήματα να αγοράσουμε ότι θέλουμε. Έτσι το απέκτησα το πακέτο. Όχι ότι θα έβαζα απ'το ταμείο του σπιτιού όταν τα πράγματα γίνονται ακόμη πιο δύσκολα. Δύσκολοι καιροί για πρίγκηπες!

Γενικά πάντως τα προγράμματα των γουέϊτ, έχουν βοηθήσει αρκετό κόσμο να χάσει βάρος. Αυτό το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ απ'την δική μου εμπειρία. Η ουσία είναι να υπάρχει θέληση και πειθαρχία στην προσπάθεια. Τίποτε άλλο! :tumble:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> tidekpe
> να συνεχίσεις το φλέξι που υπάρχει εδώ. Τα κορίτσια έχουν γράψει όλα όσα έγραφαν τα δικά τους βιβλιαράκια. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να απογοητεύεσαι με την κουβέντα μας και να αμφιβάλεις για το πρόγραμμα. Ο p_k είναι το φωτεινό παράδειγμα του φόρουμ για το πόσες φορές έχει καταφέρει να χάσει το βάρος του με το φλέξι. Και μάλιστα έχει αυτό που υπάρχει εδώ στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Απλά κάποιοι κάνουμε το καινούριο πρόγραμμα πόντων επειδή καταφέραμε να το αποκτείσουμε. Κι εγώ δεν θα το είχα στα χέρια μου (όπως και τα παλιότερα βιβλία των γουέϊτ) αν τα χρήματα που διέθεσα για να το αποκτήσω δεν ήταν δώρο. Στις γιορτές μας οι γονείς μου αντί να μας κάνουν κάτι για δώρο μας δίνουν χρήματα να αγοράσουμε ότι θέλουμε. Έτσι το απέκτησα το πακέτο. Όχι ότι θα έβαζα απ'το ταμείο του σπιτιού όταν τα πράγματα γίνονται ακόμη πιο δύσκολα. Δύσκολοι καιροί για πρίγκηπες!
> 
> Γενικά πάντως τα προγράμματα των γουέϊτ, έχουν βοηθήσει αρκετό κόσμο να χάσει βάρος. Αυτό το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ απ'την δική μου εμπειρία. Η ουσία είναι να υπάρχει θέληση και πειθαρχία στην προσπάθεια. Τίποτε άλλο! :tumble:



Ναι κοίτα θα συμφωνήσω ότι αμα το πάρεις απο την αρχή το τόπικ και τα διαβάσεις όλα τρείς τέσσερις φορές πολύ καλα (τα πόστ που έχουνε σχέση με το πρόγραμμα δηλαδή) τότε είναι σίγουρο οτι κατα 95% θα το εφαρμόσεις σωστά. Τα παιδιά εδώ εχουνε γραψεί πολλές λεπτομέρεις και πολλά πράγματα και κάποιος αμα τα διαβάσει όλα πολύ καλά μπορεί να το κάνει. Αν όμως πρόσεξε, ΑΝ τα διαβάσει καλά και τα κατανοήσει. Κάτι που οι πιο πολλοί δεν κάνουνε. Γι αυτό και είπα αυτό σε προηγούμενο πόστ μου. Αν τα διαβάσεις καλά τότε σίγουρα θα γυρίσεις με απορίες και θα τις εκφράσεις, έτσι κάνουνε τα μέλη που το διαβάζουνε καλά κι αμα γυρίσεις σε πιο παλιές σελίδες θα δείς οτι αυτά τα μέλη που κάνουνε ερωτήσεις κάνουνε γιατι το επεξεργάζονται στο κεφάλι τους και οι απορίες είναι εύλογες! αν δεν υπάρχουνε απορίες κάτι δεν πάει καλά!
Μαρία ο παντελής το έχει σπίτι του το φλέξιποιντς. Το αγόρασε και το έκανε ατ χομ εδώ στην ελλαδα. Οπότε συνέβαλε στην περιγραφή του προγράμματος κι όχι μόνο. Μην τα μπερδεύεις! α πα πα!

τεσπα πηγα και πηρα το ντοσιε και ειναι απιστευτο. ειναι χωρισμενο σε τεσσερις κατηγορίες πουλερικά, κρέας, ψάρι και χορτοφαγία και φυσικα κι αλλο χωρο για να βαζεις οτι θέλεις εσύ.. αχ γαμάτο είναι και μεσαίου μεγέξους και όλες τις αγαπημένες μου συνταγές θα τις βάλω εκεί μέσα. Η δική μου προσωπική συλλογή ε τουλάχιστον θα ανοίξει λίγο ο τοίχος στη κουζίνα λολολολ. 

και το κλίκερ μικρό και πρακτικό, όταν θες να μετράς απλά τους προπόντους κι έχεις ξεχάσει το τράκ κοκ


το πεδόμετρο δεν είναι μια δευτερέυσουσα πολυτέλεια Μαρία. Είναι για μένα η πιο αναγκαία πολυτέλεια του προγράμματος, σε ωθεί να καυνηθείς και να γυμναστείς. Πίστεψε με, το να μετράς απλα εμπειρικά πόσο περπάτησες και να έχεις επάνω σου το πεδόμετρο είναι κυριολεκτικά αυτό που λέμε καμία σχέση. Είμαι σίγουρος οτι και ο παντελής που το έκανε ένα διάστημα και το είχε πάνω του ξέρει πως είναι. Θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις απο το αγγλικό σάιτ και μην σε αγχώνει έχει και εγγύηση κι αμα βγει ελλατωμιατικό τότε μπορείς απλά να το γυρίσεις και να σου στείλουνε εννοείται δωρεάν καινούριο. έτσι δεν έκανα κι εγώ, δεν θυμάσαι; εγω είχα παρει και δεύτερο θυμαμαι γιατί είχα καταενθουσιαστεί με το μηχανάκι και θυμάμαι μου είχανε βγεί και τα δύο ελλατωματικά. έτσι τα έστειλα πίσω με 3 ευρώ νομίζω και μου στείλανε δύο ολοκαίνουρια μαύρα της νεάς φουρνιάς. Προς το παρόν, κανένα πρόβλημα με το πρώτο. τα σπάει! Μπορείς να το στείλες με φάξ κι όλας την παραγγελία. κι αν σε απασχολεί κι όλας τα μεταφορικά, αμα θες κανονίζουμε την επόμενη φορά που θα πάρω εγώ 3 4 μικρά πραγματάκια που θέλω να το πάρω εγώ γα σένα και τα βρίσκουμε εμείς εδώ. είδες τι καλό παιδί είμαι, ε; χεχεχε

κουράγιο σε όλους. θα θελα παντως να βλεπω κι αλλους οπως ενίοτε ο πανελής και η εύα γράφουνε, να λένε τι τρώνε. είναι και έμπνευση κι ολας!!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Γαρυφαλακι και πολυ γλυκεια για να ξεχαστεις, σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...αν και μετα απο την κουβεντα εδω αμφιβαλλω πλεον πολυ για το τι κανω και αν το κανω σωστα!!!Ομολογω οτι μου ειναι πλεον ΑΒΑΣΤΑΧΤΟ να διαθεσω και αλλα χρηματα στην περιβοητη προσπαθεια μου να αδυνατισω, ωστε να παραγγειλω το σετακι με τα επτασφραγιστα μυστικα!Αρα, θα αρκεστω σε οτι διαθετω με αρκετη ομως δοση αμφιβολιας πλεον!!!
> 
> Σημερα ζυγιστηκα και ειδα νουμερο που δεν ειχα δει ποτε στη ζωη μου...ουτε καν στις δυο εγγυμοσυνες...απογοητευτηκ  πολυ σημερα, οσο παω κι ανεβαινω...σαν τα χρονια και τα κιλα..
> καλη σας μερα!!!!


οπως απάντησε και σε προηγούμενο πόστ, αμα διαβάεσις καλά ότι έχει ιπωθεί εδώ μέσα και φερεις και μερικές απορίς στο καπάκι τότε μια χαρά θα τα πάς. Να τα διαβάσεις όμως έτσι, όχι μια επιφανειακή σλούρπα. Αυτή είναι η ένσταση μου, γιατί αυτό κάνουνε οι πιο πολλοί. Χωρίς να θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω. Και το φλέξι αμα το κάνεις θα χάσεις και πολλά κι όλας. Γι αυτό συνέχισε την σωστή προσπάθεια κι ότι βοήθεια θες εδώ!
Μην στεναχωριέσαι με τα κιλά. έτσι παθαίνουμε οι πιο πολλοί. Αύριο που ξεκινάει νέα μέρα θα βάλεις στοίχημα σιγά σιγά να πέσουνε. σύμφωνοι;

----------


## Garyfalaki_

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Γαρυφαλακι και πολυ γλυκεια για να ξεχαστεις, σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...αν και μετα απο την κουβεντα εδω αμφιβαλλω πλεον πολυ για το τι κανω και αν το κανω σωστα!!!Ομολογω οτι μου ειναι πλεον ΑΒΑΣΤΑΧΤΟ να διαθεσω και αλλα χρηματα στην περιβοητη προσπαθεια μου να αδυνατισω, ωστε να παραγγειλω το σετακι με τα επτασφραγιστα μυστικα!Αρα, θα αρκεστω σε οτι διαθετω με αρκετη ομως δοση αμφιβολιας πλεον!!!
> 
> Σημερα ζυγιστηκα και ειδα νουμερο που δεν ειχα δει ποτε στη ζωη μου...ουτε καν στις δυο εγγυμοσυνες...απογοητευτηκ  πολυ σημερα, οσο παω κι ανεβαινω...σαν τα χρονια και τα κιλα..
> καλη σας μερα!!!!


Κοπελα μου καταρχας μην απογοητευεσαι..ή μαλλον μετα την αρχικη απογοητευση-γιατι το ξερω ειναι κατι αναποφευκτο- σκεψου οτι μπορεις να κανεις μια νεα αρχη κ προσπαθεια..απλα ειμαι της αποψης οτι πρεπει πρωτα να κανεις την "ψυχολογικη" σου προετοιμασια..να σκεφτεις για μια ακομα φορα γιατι θελεις ν αλλαξεις τη σημερινη σου εικονα και ποσο σημαντικα θα ειναι τ αποτελεσματα για σενα και μετα ξεκινα το προγραμμα σου..αλλα πρωτα να βρεις μεσα σου το πεισμα κ τη θεληση που χρειαζεσαι και να δεις που θα ξεκινησεις με αλλη προοπτικη κ πιο αισιοδοξα!
Οσο για το flexi στο αλλο τοπικ με τους ποντους υπαρχουν ολες οι πληροφοριες , οπως γραφονται μεσα στα βιβλιαρακια απ ο,τι ειδα! Ομως αν εχεις καπου αμφιβολια ή δεν καταλαβαινεις κατι, πες μου κ θα σου διευκρινισω ο,τι θες, τα εχω ολα τα βιβλιαρακια, το flexi κανω κι εγω! Και παλιοτερα ειχα καταφερει να χασω 20 κιλα σε 6 μηνες σχεδον, ο,τι θες πες μου ειτε εδω ειτε με μηνυμα!

----------


## tidekpe

Βρε παιδια, μεγαλη μου τιμη που ο λ ο ι ασχοληθηκατε με μενα!!!!Ειναι δωρο σας για τα σημερινα μου γενεθλια:smirk:

Μαριε μου, συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου πως χρειαζεται πολυ μεγαλη μελετη σε ενα προγραμμα...δε θα σου κρυψω οτι εχω διαβασει τα παντα (αν και ειναι διαφορετικη η αναγνωση απο τη μελετη) καθως ειμαι μελος του φορουμ εδω και καιρο! Βεβαια, εχω συμπαραστατη και μια φιλη που το ειχε κανει το προγραμμα, οταν ακομη λειτουργουσε τοκεντρο. Παντως, ευχαριστω πολυ και, ναι, θα συνεχισω...με οσες αποριες προκυψουν!!!Μ'αρεσε και το ερωτημα στο τελος...ενταξει, συμφωνοι!
Γαρυφαλακι μου καλο...σε ευχαριστω πολυ με ολα οσα γραφεις και για την ευχερεια που μου δινεις να σε ρωτω...
Και οριστε..πρωτη απογοητευση: εφαγα ενα κομματι τουρτα!!!!Τι να εκανα;;;Με περιμενε η οικογενεια με τουρτα εκπληξη κα, μαλιστα, αγοραστη! Ποσους ποντους πρεπει να αφαιρεσω αυριο;;

Μαρια, συνονοματη, σε ευχαριστω για την ενθαρρυνση..και σ ευχαριστω που μου εδειξες οτι ο p-k ειναι...αγορι! Φαντασου οτι τον ειχα στο μυαλο μου ως pink! Συγνωμη φιλε μου...σε δινω και σημασια στα ονοματα...ειχα δει και τη φοβερη απωλεια του και τη δευτερη προσπαθεια του...καλη συνεχεια σε ολους, καλο βραδυ και θα ενημερωνω!!!!

----------


## tidekpe

Βρε παιδια, συγνωμη για τον ακατανοητο αποσπασματικο μου λογο...ολο ασυνταξιες ειναι το κειμενο...μαλωνει η πιτσιρικα μου με τονμπαμπα της πανω στα αυτια μου και εξ ου το ακατανοητο του κειμενου...σορυ!

----------


## tidekpe

Α! Θα γραψω τι εφαγα σημερα:
καφε με γαλα(1)
μοσχαρι απαχο κατσαρολας με μαρουλια (κοινως φρικασε, το υπολογισα 9), ντοματα, μια φετα πολυσπορο(2)
μηλα
καφες με γαλα
το ιδιο με το μεσημερι(11)
Τ Ο Υ Ρ Τ Α=15;;;;;;;;;;
κανονικα θα επρεπε να ειχα καταναλωσει 22! Τωρα ποιος ξερει;;;;;;;;;
Ενα λιτρο νερο και 40 λεπτα αερομπικ...

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Τουρτα ενα κομματι (120 γρ) = 9 ποντοι!!
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ! Υγεια, ευτυχια και καθε σου ονειρο να γινει πραγματικοτητα!  :Smile:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Γαρυφαλακι και πολυ γλυκεια για να ξεχαστεις, σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις...αν και μετα απο την κουβεντα εδω αμφιβαλλω πλεον πολυ για το τι κανω και αν το κανω σωστα!!!Ομολογω οτι μου ειναι πλεον ΑΒΑΣΤΑΧΤΟ να διαθεσω και αλλα χρηματα στην περιβοητη προσπαθεια μου να αδυνατισω, ωστε να παραγγειλω το σετακι με τα επτασφραγιστα μυστικα!Αρα, θα αρκεστω σε οτι διαθετω με αρκετη ομως δοση αμφιβολιας πλεον!!!
> 
> Σημερα ζυγιστηκα και ειδα νουμερο που δεν ειχα δει ποτε στη ζωη μου...ουτε καν στις δυο εγγυμοσυνες...απογοητευτηκ  πολυ σημερα, οσο παω κι ανεβαινω...σαν τα χρονια και τα κιλα..
> καλη σας μερα!!!!


τιντεκπε καλησπέρα
μην απογοητεύεσαι και μην αποθαρρυνεσαι!!!
δεν θα χρειαστει να αγορασεις τιποτε.
ΟΛΑ τα προγραμματα ΓΓ δουλευουν μια χαρα.
το μονο που θα κοιταξεις ειναι να μην τα μπλεκεις μεταξυ τους γιατι εχουν αλλαξει τον υπολογισμο των ποντων.
οτι σποραδικες δημοσιευσεις βρεις εδω και στο μπλογκ της Μαριας, ειναι για τα φλεξι.το προ δεν εχει δημοσιευθει, οποτε δεν θα μπερδευτεις.

μεινε σταθερη στο προγραμμα σου και θα δεις αποτελεσμα ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ.
ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΔΩ!
απο κινηση πως τα πας? περπατας?

και
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!(τωρα το ειδα)
σου ευχομαι για την φετινη χρονια, να αποκτησεις το κορμι που ονειρευεσαι  :Smile:

----------


## ArcOfSpace

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!
Να ευχαριστήσω αρχικά τη Μαρία και το Μάριο για την άμεση βοήθεια και τις διευκρινίσεις στις ερωτήσεις μου.

Επίσης να ευχηθώ Χρόνια πολλά στη tidekpe, ότι επιθυμείς να το αποκτήσεις! μια κορμάρα ας πούμε :starhit:

Τελικά σήμερα έκανα την παραγγελία για το starter kit στο καινούργιο πρόγραμμα και 
περιμένω την παραλαβή.
Ελπίζω μαζί με το calculator και το shop που έχω να μπορέσω να βρώ μια άκρη (και τα δύο είναι του 2012). 

Ψάχνοντας λίγο βρήκα οτι θα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον το eat out και μάλλον θα το πάρω εν καιρώ μαζί με κάποιο βιβλίο συνταγών,
αφού πρώτα συνηθίσω λιγάκι το πρόγραμμα. Βρήκα στο ebay κάποια με μεγάλη διαφορά στις τιμές...

Έχετε να μου συστήσετε κάτι άλλο? Σκέφτομαι και το πεδόμετρο αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμη τι δουλειά κάνει, 

Πάντως σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο, και σε όλους εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στις προσπάθειες σας.

----------


## tidekpe

καλημερααααααααααααααααα!
Ευχαριστω ολους σας για τις ευχες!!!Ενταξει βρε παιδια, το θελω το κορμι, δε λεω...αλλα θα προτιμουσα φετος να μου φερει την πολυποθητη ηρεμια και ασφαλεια!!!!
γαρυφαλακι, τι ωραιο νεο πρωι-πρωι;;;Μονο 9 το κομματι τουρτα;;Αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν εχω βγει καιπολυ απο τους ποντους, κατι το οποιο αποκαθισταται με μια σχετικη οικονομια τις υπολοιπες μερες(οικονομια κι εδω...ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ!)
Πολυ γλυκεια..απο γυμνστικη τα παω καλα γιατι παω καθε πρωι γι ακανενα σαρανταλεπτο γεματο...βεβαια, δεν ε ιναι ακριβως περπατημα...ποτε βαρη, ποτε σουηδικη ποτε πιλατες(σημερα ας πουμε...) εκτος απο Σαββατοκυριακο...

Αρκ, μιλαμε εισαι πολυ οργανωμενος, βλεπω!! Τελεια, η οργανωση ειναι, λενε, βασικη προυποθεση..ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ, λοιπον!!
Θα ενημερωσω αργοτερα για το καθημερινο προγραμμα φαγητου. Αλλα σημερα η κατσαρολα εχει οσπρια...(και ποιος ακουει την γκρινια των υπολοιπων;;;; :Wink: 
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Καλησπερες παιδια! Ναι ναι ναι η τουρτα εχει 9 ποντους!! Οχι ολοκληρη ετσι?? χχαχαχαχααχ!
Εγω σημερα εκλεισα τη δευτερη βδομαδουλα διατροφης αλλα εχω χασει μπλις 200 γραμ κλαψ κλουψ! Βεβαια ειμαι αδιαθετη (3η μερα) κι ελεγα να ζυγιστω αφου ξεφουσκωσω αλλα δεν αντεξα..καλα να παθω..αλλα δεν πτοουμαι, συνεχιζουμε κανονικα κ με το νομο!

----------


## tidekpe

Καληεμρα γαρυφαλακι, μην απογοητευεσαι! μπορει αυριο που λεει ο λογος να ζυγιστεις και να δεις μεγαλη απωλεια...το εχω τσεκαρει:η ζυγαρια πολλες φορες μπλοφαρει προβοκατορικα για να σταματησουμε την προσπαθεια...αντισταση!!!!!
Το χτεσινο μου προγραμμα:
καφες με γαλα(1)
φασολαδα(7) +ψωμι πολυσπορο(2)
μηλο
καφες με γαλα
100 γρ.απαχο μοσχαρι(7)+ψωμι+τυρι=11
μια κουταλια τουρτα=2(λεω τωρα εγω)
μηλο

ΣΥΝΟΛΟ:23

Επρεπε να ειχα καταναλωσει 22...μαλλον, καλα, πηγαμε!
παιδες, οποιαδηποτε διορθωση, ενσταση κ.λ.π. οχι απλως επιθμητη...ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ!!!
ΚΑλη σας μερα...

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Ετσι tidekpe!! Αντιστεκομαστε!! χεχεεχ..Παντως σημερα ξαναζυγιστηκα και μ εδειξε η καλη μου 600 γρ κατω σε σχεση με την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα  :Smile: ) Καλα ειναι! 
Tidekpe ποιο προγραμμα κανεις κ τα 100 γρ μοσχαρι απαχο εχουν 7 ποντους? Το τελευταιο?

----------


## tidekpe

kαλημερα και καλο ΣΚ, αν οχι τριημερο για μερικους...(εγω ειμαι απο αυτους τους τυχερους)
Γαρυφαλακι, κανω το προγραμμα του φλεξι κι εβαλα 7 ποντους γιατι ηταν οντως απαχο(το ακριβοπληρωσα για να ειναι απαχο) αλλα φοβαμαι επειδη το τσιγαρισα πρωτα στην κατσαρολα...κι ετσι το φουσκωσα στους ποντους για να ειμαι σιγουρη!!!
Σημερα τι γινεται, που θα φτιαξω σπανακοτυροπιτα...και δεν μπορω να αντισταθω...και δεν εχω αφησει ποντους για το ΣΚ..ο Θεος μαζι μας!!!!
Παντως, γαρυφαλακι, οντως η ζυγαρια κανει παιχνιδια, οποτε...ολοι λενε οτι δεν πρεπει να ζυγιζομαστε καθημερινα!!
εγω το αποφευγω γιατι δε θελω να βλεπω και το νουμερο...αν ποτε αλλαξει η δεκαδα...παντως, ειμαστε περιπου στα ιδια και εχουμε και τον ιδιο στοχο!!!!!Μην κοιτας το τικερακι μου, δεν ισχυει...απλως δεν το αλλαζω για ψυχολογικους λογους!!!

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Καλημερουδια και καλο ΣΚ κι απο μενα! (ελπιζω και χιονισμενο αχχχ) Tidekpe σε ρωτησα , γιατι τα 100 γρ μοσχαρι συμφωνα με το φλεηι εχουν 3 ποντους αλλα αν ηθελες να σαι σιγουρη για το λαδι που προσθεσες στο τσιγαρισμα οκ! Διαφορετικα στο βιβλιαρακι που εχω με τα ετοιμα φαγητα (εστιατοριου) το βραστο μοσχαρι σουπα με λαχανικα κ.λ.π εχει 7 ποντους..Επισης για τη φασολαδα(με το λαδι της κ.λ.π εστιατοριου παλι) λεει 6! Για τη σπανακοπιττα τωρα..απλως προσεξε τουλαχιστον να βαλεις οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο λαδι..ισα να απλωσεις πανω στα φυλλα λιγο κι οχι πολυ λαδι μεσα! Εκει ειναι οι περισσοτερες θρμιδες βασικα..Και τυρακι αν μπορεις καποιο ανθοτυρο με λιγα λιπαρα..παντως την περισσοτερη "ζημια" πιστευω το λαδι την κανει..(αχχχχ μιαμ μιαμ σλουυυρπ η σπανακοπιττα) 
Ειμαστε στα ιδια λοιπον?? Αντε αντε να δουμε το εξαρακι ευχομαι συντομα!!  :Smile:

----------


## tidekpe

δεν τα παω καλα...κριμα! Το μυαλο μου φταιει...

----------


## ArcOfSpace

Μη τα βάζεις με τον εαυτό σου ....
Όλοι κάποια στιγμή την πατάμε , παλιοκατάσταση λέμε....:sniffle:

Κι εγώ σήμερα δεν τα πήγα καλά, αν και δεν έχω ακόμη λάβει τις παραγγελίες μου με το καινούργιο πρόγραμμα, υποτίθεται οτι κάνω αυτήν που υπάρχει εδώ, αλλά σήμερα...μακράν έπεσα έξω:thumbdown:

----------


## tidekpe

Καλημερα! Αλλη μερα λεω και χαμογελω...οσο μπορω με την παλιοκατασταση!!!
Αρκ, σ ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια αλλα στην ηλικια που ειμαι ξερω καλα οτι φταιω εγω και κανεις αλλος!!Για μενα το φαγητο και τα κιλα δεν ηταν παδιιθεν προβλημα, ωστε να δικαιολογω τον εαυτο μου. Αποκτηθηκε πολυ αργοτερα και χωρις καν να το καταλαβω. και τωρα πο υξερω τι φταιει δεν μπορω να το λυσω, λογω ελλειψης πειθαρχιας. Αποτελεσμα: ενω ξεκινησα να χασω τα εξι κιλα που μου απεμειναν απο μια εγγυμοσυνη εχω βρεθει με 12 παραπανω εξι χρονια μετα, ενω εκανα ολες τις διαιτες που κυκλοφορουν με η χωρις διατροφολογους(επτα εχω αλλαξει, οχι οτι φταινε οι ανθρωποι)

Θα συνεχισω ομως τον αγωνα.... οποτε και παλι καλημερα και καλη δυναμη σε ολους μας!!!!!

----------


## tidekpe

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα, σε ολους μας!
Ξεκινω με τα καλα νεα...μειον ενα κιλουδι απο την προηγουμενη Τεταρτη!!!!!Μακαρι, να συνεχισω....
Τα κακα νεα ειναι οτι τα εχω σκ$%#σει, απο αποψη ποιοτητας της διατροφης, εννοω πως δεν με τραβανε τις τελευταιες μερες οι σαλατες και τα φρουτα. Η αιτια; Το κρυο! Δεν μπορω να φαω σαλατα και φρουτο με το κρυο και γενικα τιποτε κρυο! Θελω μονο ζεστα...ξερω, ειμαι τρελη αλλα τι ν ακανω; Δεν μιλαω για νερο...αφηστε το! ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΗΡΙ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ ΣΤΙς ΔΥΟ ΜΕΡΕΣ.. Συν τοις αλλοις, η μικρη ειναι αρρωστη στο σπιτι κι ετσι δεν παω ουτε γυμναστηριο το πρωι!! Χαλι μαυρο!! τουλαχιστον ειδα το κιλουδι να με αφηνει και χαρηκα!!
Γραψτε νεα σας και, αν καποιος εχει τη διαθεση, μπορει να με στειλει σε καμια διευθυνση με συνταγες γλυκισματων της WW αλλα στα ελληνικα, αν γινεται;
Ευχαριστω, παιδες, καλη συνεχεια σε ολους !

----------


## euapap

ξεκινάω και εγω σήμερα ξανά να μετράω.. έχω χάσει την μπάλα από τις γιορτές και δε συμμαζεύομαι..

----------


## tidekpe

καλη αρχη παλι Ευα...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

euapap
καλή αρχή και με ρυθμό!

tidekpe
μια χαρά σε πήγε με το μείον κιλάκι! Δεν είσαι η μόνη με το θέμα της σαλάτας... Κι εγώ έχω αυτές τις μέρες ένα θέμα. Όχι ότι δεν τρώω, απλά περνάμε για άλλη μια φορά οικονομικά ζόρια στο σπίτι και έτσι η διατροφή μου προσαρμόστηκε ανάλογα. Κι όχι μόνο έχω έλλειψη σε λαχανικά (από φρούτα είμαι πλήρης για κάνα μήνα) αλλά και στο γάλα... Τι να κάνουμε όμως, οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και παίζουν με τα νεύρα μας, αλλά τουλάχιστον η ποντο-διατροφή προσαρμόζεται σε όλες τις συνθήκες! :wink1:
Ιστοσελίδα με συνταγές των ww στα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει. Για να πέρνεις ιδέες όμως μια καλή σελίδα με συνταγές με πόντους (φλέξι και νέο πρόγραμμα) είναι αυτή εδώ: http://www.skinnytaste.com/ κι αυτή εδώ: http://weightwatchers-diets.blogspot.com/ Αν βρεις συνταγή που σε ενδιαφέρει απλά γράψ'την σε ένα σημειωματάριο σου στα ελληνικά να την έχεις για πάντα! Περαστικά στην μικρούλα σου! :starhit:

----------


## euapap

*1.2.12*

*Πρωί*
κορν φλέικς με γάλα 4 
1 κουλούρι ΘΕσνίκης  4 

*Μεσημέρι*
1 μπριζόλα με πατάτες 8 
1 κομμάτι τυρί φέτα 3 
1 φέτα ψωμί  2 

*Απόγευμα*
1 μανταρίνι  0 
1 μπάρα  2 
1 καφεδάκι 2 

*25 / 25*

έκλεισα  :Smile:   :Smile:  το βράδυ ένα γιαουρτάκι  :Smile:

----------


## euapap

Μαρία ο ρυθμός μου λείπει.
το οικονομικό είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα όταν κάνεις δίαιτα πάντως. δεν μπορείς που δεν μπορείς να φας, αν δεν μπορείς να απολαυσεις και καμια πολιτέλεια είναι βλακεία. πχ εγω θέλω που και που να παίρνω από αυτές τις κομμένες σαλάτες στο σουπερ μάρκετ να τις έχω να τις τρώω όταν βαριέμαι να κάνω το οτιδήποτε... αλλα σκέφτομαι και τα 3 ευρώ

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

τιντεκπε
μπραβο για το κιλακι σου!!!!!!!
τα λαχανικά μην τα παρατάς. για το θέμα του κρύου προτείνω βραστές σαλάτες που έχει καταπληκτικές , όπως μπρόκολο, αλλα ακόμα και μαγειρεμένα λαχανικα αντι σαλάτας, όπως φασολάκια . όπως ξέρεις καλά , το μόνο θέμα είναι το λάδι, οπότε βάζεις το μετρημένο λάδι της σαλάτας σου η και καθόλου και είσαι μια χαρά  :Wink: 

μαρια
ασε, κι εγω είμαι να σκάσω με το οικονομικό θέμα. είχα και σήμερα κάτι περίεργες κρούσεις απο την εφορία και μπορώ να πω οτι όλα αυτά είναι οτι πρέπει για να κλείσει η ορεξή μου. το μόνο καλό...
υπάρχουν ωστόσο μερικά παμφθηνα λαχανικά, όπως ειναι το λάχανο, που μπορείς να έχεις μεγάλη ποσότητα με ελάχιστα χρήματα και εχει μια χαρά ιδιότητες. 

ευα
αν θες την γνωμη μου, εκτος απο την ψηλή τιμή τα κομμένα λαχανικά δεν είναι και πολύ καλή επιλογή, μετά την κοπή τα λαχανικά αρχίζουν να οξειδώνονται κι οταν τελικά καταλήξουν στο στομάχι σου, δεν ξέρεις καθόλου σε τι κατάσταση ήταν... οπότε μην τα σκέφτεσαι σαν πολυτέλεια που δεν μπορεις να εχεις, αλλά σαν λύση ανάγκης που δεν χρειάζεται να καταφύγεις...
εγω για την βαρεμαρα του πλυσιματος-ετοιμασιας, έχω παντα διαθεσιμο στο ψυγειο ενα λαχανο, το οποιο αν το πλυνεις και βγαλεις ενα δυο εξωτερικα φυλλα, ειναι καθαρο, και απλα πριονιζεις οσο χρειαζεσαι στην σαλατα σου,χωρις καθολου κοπο  :Wink:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

2sweet
λάχανο και καρότα είναι μόνιμοι κάτοικοι του ψυγείου! Καμιά φορά θες και κάτι διαφορετικό βρε παιδί μου... χορταράκια, μπρόκολο (που το λατρεύω), κουνουπίδι και γενικά πρασινάδες της εποχής! Τέλος πάντων... 

ʼστα-βράστα με τα οικονομικά! Ειλικρινά με τον άντρα μου έχουμε περάσει πολύ χειρότερες καταστάσεις (τον παντρεύτηκα με τα χρέη του από παλιά του δουλειά). Τα δρομολογήσαμε όλα, στερηθήκαμε τα πάντα (εκτός του ίντερνετ που ήταν η μόνη διαφυγή μας) και καταφέραμε και "καθαρίσαμε" απ'τις οφειλές. Μόνο το αυτοκίνητο που πληρώνουμε, αλλά κι αυτό τελειώνει τον Μάϊο. Και πάνω που λέγαμε "ουφ! επιτέλους θα βάλουμε κάτι στην άκρη για παν ενδεχόμενο", τελικά... κολοκύθια στο πάτερο!  :Stick Out Tongue: unk:

----------


## tidekpe

Ax, βρε παιδια και αχ, αχ με αυτα τα οικονομικα...τοσα χρονια σκληρης δουλειας, χωρις κλοπες κι απατες και να ειμαστε μετεωροι...τελος παντων!
Ναι, γλυκεια, τωρα το σκεφτηκα με τις ζεστες σαλατες (ψωνισα κι ενα κουνουπιδακι γι'αυριο!...)
μαρια, ευχαριστω και για το σαιτ και για τις ευχες για το μπουμπουδι μου...
Βρε παιδια, μια τελευταια χαρη...οποτε εχετε χρονο...ειμαι 73 κιλα, 1,63 υψους, 42 χρονων και εκπαιδευτικος με πενθημερη γυμναστικη(οχι δεν ψαχνω ραντεβου στα τυφλα!!!!) Τους ποντους μου μπορει καποιος να τους υπολογισει με το φλεξι;;;;;; εγω τους βγαζω 21!

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εγώ βγάζω 23 πόντους αφού έχεις σε καθημερινή βάση γυμναστική.

----------


## tidekpe

Kαλημερα και σε ευχαριστω πολυ Μαρια!
Αρα. εχω 23 τις μερες που αθλουμαι και 21 οταν δεν αθλουμαι!!!Καλουτσικα ακουγονται, αν και οταν παρω φορα, φορα-κατηφορα μπορω να τσακισω και 123!!!!
Σημερα ξαναξεκινω με τις σαλατουλες που αμελησα, κουνουπιδιον σαλατα και μοσχαρακι κοκκινιστο...
οψομεθα!
ΚΑλη σας ημερα και παλι!!!!!!

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Καλησπεραααα! Ολοι καλα? Εγω αυτην την εβδομαδα δεν ειχα απωλεια..βεβαια οφειλω να πω οτι ειδικα το βραδι το χαλαω λιγο κ παιρνω παραπανω απ τους επιτρεπομενους ποντους..συν βεβαια το οτι αυτην την εβδομαδα (λογω καιρου) δεν βγηκα καθολου για περπατημα..προσβλεπω σε αποτελεσματα την επομενη εβδομαδα..για να δουμε!

Tidekpe κι εγω 21 τους βγαζω τους ποντους σου κ φυσικα οταν ασκεισαι μπορεις αναλογα με το ειδος και την διαρκεια της ασκησης να προσθεσεις ποντους..βεβαια αν δεν προσθεσεις και συνεχισεις να παιρνεις 21 τοτε θα βοηθησεις περισσοτερο την απωλεια ειναι η αληθεια..αναλογα..αν βλεπεις οτι πεινας πολυ και δεν αντεχεις..τους παιρνεις τους ποντους-δωρο σου!

----------


## euapap

*2.2.12*

*Πρωί*
κορν φλέικς με γάλα 4 
3 ρυζογκοφρέτες με μέλι και μπανάνα και κανέλλα  4 

*Μεσημέρι*
μακαρόνια με κόκκινη σάλτσα 5 
μπρόκολο 2 
πράσινη σαλάτα  2 

*Απόγευμα*
2 μανταρίνια  0 
1 καφεδάκι 2 


*Βράδυ*
1,5 τοστάκι  6 
Ηλιόσπορο  2 ;;;;;;;;;;;;;

*27 / 25* γμτ

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by Garyfalaki__
> Καλησπεραααα! Ολοι καλα? Εγω αυτην την εβδομαδα δεν ειχα απωλεια..βεβαια οφειλω να πω οτι ειδικα το βραδι το χαλαω λιγο κ παιρνω παραπανω απ τους επιτρεπομενους ποντους..συν βεβαια το οτι αυτην την εβδομαδα (λογω καιρου) δεν βγηκα καθολου για περπατημα..προσβλεπω σε αποτελεσματα την επομενη εβδομαδα..για να δουμε!
> 
> Tidekpe κι εγω 21 τους βγαζω τους ποντους σου κ φυσικα οταν ασκεισαι μπορεις αναλογα με το ειδος και την διαρκεια της ασκησης να προσθεσεις ποντους..βεβαια αν δεν προσθεσεις και συνεχισεις να παιρνεις 21 τοτε θα βοηθησεις περισσοτερο την απωλεια ειναι η αληθεια..αναλογα..αν βλεπεις οτι πεινας πολυ και δεν αντεχεις..τους παιρνεις τους ποντους-δωρο σου!


Χα., χα, χα και δεν πεινας πολυ, λεει, το Γαρυφαλακι αθωα σκεπτομενο! Βρε, εγω ελαχιστες φορες πειναω...το προβλημα μου ειναι μετα που θα φαω...λες κι ανοιγει ενας διακοπτης και ζηταω, ζηταω...επισης, το θεμα μου ειναι αυτα που θελω να φαω και χωρις να πειναω...τα γλυκα, ας πουμε...
Τελος παντων, χτες τα πηγα καλα γιατι το μεσημερι εφαγα κουνουπιδι χωρις λαδι, οποτε το βραδυ τσακισα τους ποντους μου χωρις τυψεις!!!
Σημερα, να δουμε που στο σπιτι υπαρχει σπιτικη σπανακοπιτα(της μαμας) γιουβετσακι απο χτες και το βραδυ θα φτιαξω χαμουργκερ και γλυκο!!!!!!!(Ψαχνω το ποιο γλυκο για να ειναι οσο το δυνατο πιο ...τσιγγουνικο!)
Καλη μας συνεχεια!!!!:smilegrin:

----------


## euapap

εγω έφαγα 1,5 ντόνατ (σπιτικό) για πρωινό

----------


## tidekpe

Kαλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα!
Δευτερα και τι αρχιζουμε;;;;Τη διατροφη! Ενα ΣΚ να τα παω καλα, ενα μονο και τι στον κοσμο!!!!
Τελος παντων, ας μην αρχιζω με γκρινια. Σημερα πηγε η μικρη σχολειο κι ετσι αθληθηκε κι η δολια μανα! Το συσιτιο περιλαμβανει μοσχαρακι με πατατες ψητες φουρνου! Αληθεια, μηπως καποιος να μου πει ποσους ποντους εχει το κριθαρενιο παξιμαδακι των 15 γραμμαριων; Δεν το βρισκω...
ξαναρχισα και το νερο(ως τωρα εχω πιει εναμιση λιτρο) αλλα εγω πινω μεχρι το μεσημερι,μετα που παω στη δουλεια δεν πινω λογω του οτι βαριεμαι ολη την ωρα το ντυσου-ξεντυσου για την τουαλετα....οποτε, ποτιζομαι μεχρι τη 1 το πολυ...
Το βραδυ η αναφορα...
να περνατε καλα!

----------


## tidekpe

Ti εγινε, καλε;;;;;;;;
κανεις;;;;;
ποιος ανοητος ειπε "πιο καλη η μοναξια;;;;"

Καλημερα σας!:bouncy:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα! Με τόσα που συμβαίνουν η διάθεση έχει πέσει στο πάτωμα, τι να γράψω κι εγώ! Στο σπίτι μου κάθε μέρα που περνά γίνεται και πιο δύσκολη. Με 20 ευρώ στο ταμείο μας δεν βάζεις ούτε πετρέλαιο να ζεσταθείς που τελειώνει κι αυτό. Ο άντρας μου και οι συνάδελφοι του έκαναν καταγγελία στην επιθεώρηση εργασίας και επίσχεση εργασίας και περιμένουν τα αποτελέσματα. Θα βγει υπέρ τους το τρέξιμο ή ο άλλος θα αποφανθεί "οικονομικά προβλήματα" και γίνει μια τρύπα στο νερό; ʼστα βράστα και φασκελοκουκούλωστα!  :Frown:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Καλημέρα! Με τόσα που συμβαίνουν η διάθεση έχει πέσει στο πάτωμα, τι να γράψω κι εγώ! Στο σπίτι μου κάθε μέρα που περνά γίνεται και πιο δύσκολη. Με 20 ευρώ στο ταμείο μας δεν βάζεις ούτε πετρέλαιο να ζεσταθείς που τελειώνει κι αυτό. Ο άντρας μου και οι συνάδελφοι του έκαναν καταγγελία στην επιθεώρηση εργασίας και επίσχεση εργασίας και περιμένουν τα αποτελέσματα. Θα βγει υπέρ τους το τρέξιμο ή ο άλλος θα αποφανθεί "οικονομικά προβλήματα" και γίνει μια τρύπα στο νερό; ʼστα βράστα και φασκελοκουκούλωστα!


κουραγιο μαρακι, ειναι δυσκολοι οι καιροι που θα περασουμε.
μην χανεις το θαρρος σου. αντιστασου στην μαυριλα που μας φορεσανε οι δοσιλογοι! κανε κατι καλο για τον εαυτο σου (ξερεις τι..)
και κανε και καμια γυμναστικη γιατι μπορει να χρειαστει να τρεχουμε στις εξεγερσεις να κυνηγαμε τα κοπροσκυλα!!!!!

προχωρα μαρακι! θα τα καταφερουμε!
σιγα σιγα...:wink2:

----------


## tidekpe

Μαρια, συνονοματη, υπομονη!
Με δυο παιδια και ολα τα χαρατσια να τρεχουν, ο ανδρας μου αναγκαστηκε να δεχτει ευτελιστικη τεταρτη μειωση μισθου απο το Σεπτεμβριο κι εδω!!!
Πρεπει ολοι να ελπιζουμε ομως!
Επισης, πολες φορες μου φαινεται τρελο οτι ολοι εμεις παλευουμε να διωξουμε κιλα, ενω ταυτοχρονα επιζητουμε τα αυτονοητα δεδομενα μας!
Υπομονη σε ολους μας, λοιπον...

----------


## virasana

Γεια σας. Είμαι καινούρια στην παρέα, θέλω κι εγώ να χάσω κάποια κιλά και η μέοδος των WW μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα και βολική. Η βοήθειά σας θα είναι πολύτιμη. Για την ώρα το παλεύω...αλλά έχω δύο θεματάκια...το ένα είναι ότι ξεχνάω να πιω νερό, τώρα που κάνει και τόσο κρύο και το άλλο ότι κάποιες φορές θέλω να φάω γλυκό...αλλά πολύ. Χτες τσάκισα τρία σοκολατάκια...Τι να κάνω; :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by virasana_
> Γεια σας. Είμαι καινούρια στην παρέα, θέλω κι εγώ να χάσω κάποια κιλά και η μέοδος των WW μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα και βολική. Η βοήθειά σας θα είναι πολύτιμη. Για την ώρα το παλεύω...αλλά έχω δύο θεματάκια...το ένα είναι ότι ξεχνάω να πιω νερό, τώρα που κάνει και τόσο κρύο και το άλλο ότι κάποιες φορές θέλω να φάω γλυκό...αλλά πολύ. Χτες τσάκισα τρία σοκολατάκια...Τι να κάνω;uzzled:


γεια σου virasana
το νερο.... οταν δεν πολυτρως ειναι λιγο δυσκολο.
καποιοι τροποι ειναι, να εχεις μονιμα κοντα σου ποτηρι γεματο και να ψιλοπινεις, οπως και να πηγαινεις επι τουτου στην κουζινα και να πινεις υπομονετικα 1-2 ποτηρια μαζεμενα.

τα γλυκα, θεωρω απο την εμπειρια μου οτι ειναι εθιστικα.
μολις απομακρυνθεις λιγο θα καταφερεις να το ελεγξεις.
δεν ξερω αν τρως φρουτα, η πιο καλη επιλογη ειναι οταν θελεις γλυκο να τρως ενα γλυκο φρουτο ΠΡΙΝ φας το γλυκο, μηπως και σου περασει η διαθεση.
ο αλλος τροπος ειναι , στην εμγαλη επιθυμια , να τρως ενα κουταλακι μελι σκετο. εμενα αυτα με βοηθησαν.

καλη αρχη  :Smile:

----------


## virasana

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by virasana_
> Γεια σας. Είμαι καινούρια στην παρέα, θέλω κι εγώ να χάσω κάποια κιλά και η μέοδος των WW μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα και βολική. Η βοήθειά σας θα είναι πολύτιμη. Για την ώρα το παλεύω...αλλά έχω δύο θεματάκια...το ένα είναι ότι ξεχνάω να πιω νερό, τώρα που κάνει και τόσο κρύο και το άλλο ότι κάποιες φορές θέλω να φάω γλυκό...αλλά πολύ. Χτες τσάκισα τρία σοκολατάκια...Τι να κάνω;uzzled:
> 
> 
> ...


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ...τρώω φρούτα, αλλά τι εννοείς γλυκά φρούτα; Επίσης, τώρα προσπαθώ όταν πεινάω, να τρώω ένα καρότο. Καλά κάνω;

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by virasana_
> ......
> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ...τρώω φρούτα, αλλά τι εννοείς γλυκά φρούτα; Επίσης, τώρα προσπαθώ όταν πεινάω, να τρώω ένα καρότο. Καλά κάνω;


ΠΑΡΑ πολυ καλα κανεις. οχι απλως καλα.
καροτα και αγγουρια και αλλα λαχανικα, μπορεις να τρως οσα θες, μονο καλο θα σου κανουν.

γλυκα φρουτα εννοω, φρουτα με γλυκια γευση που θα σου ικανοποιησουν την διαθεση για γλυκο. αφου τρως φρουτα, δοκιμασε να τρως και οταν θελησεις γλυκο (αν προτιμας τα καροτα, κανενα προβλημα, ακομα καλυτερα)

----------


## virasana

Καλημέρα...χτες το βράδυ ήταν μια καταστροφή :Frown: ήρθαν φίλοι στο σπίτι και έγινε η κόλαση...βέβαια γύρο κοτόπουλο έφαγα και με αλάδωτη πίτα...αλλά λίγο από δω λίγο από κει ξέφυγα από τους πόντους μου...έρχονται και οι Απόκριες...πώς θα καταφέρω να ράψω το στόμα μου, που είμαι επιρρεπής σε όλα τα απαγορευμένα;:no:

----------


## euapap

virasana πόσο χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω εδω!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Σάββατο σήμερα, η μέρα που πήγαινα στα WeightWatchers όταν λειτουργούσαν στην Ελλάδα. Ακόμη θυμάμαι (και δεν πρόκειται να ξεχάσω ποτέ) την απίστευτη ατμόσφαιρα που επικρατούσε στις συναντήσεις. Την ενθάρρυνση, το θετικό πνεύμα, τη συμπαράσταση. Όλα εκείνα τα στοιχεία που κάνουν το πρόγραμμα μοναδικό.
Μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να ξανανοίξουν στην Ελλάδα, η οποία μετατρέπεται καθημερινά σε κρανίου τόπο.
Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα!
Οι αγώνες, οι αγωνίες, τα όνειρα όλων των παλαιότερων γενεών, οι θυσίες τους να εξανεμιζονται εν ριπή οφθαλμού και από χαρούμενοι και αισιόδοξοι άνθρωποι να πλέουμε μέσα στη μιζέρια και την αβεβαιότητα.
Παρόλα αυτά, πιστεύω πως ως λαός, ως Έλληνες, θα βρούμε τον τρόπο να βγούμε και πάλι μπροστά, θα ξεπεράσουμε την κρίση. Τώρα το πώς θα γινει είναι άλλο θέμα. Θα γίνει όμως.
Ας κλείσω εδώ την παρένθεση, η οποία βέβαια δεν είναι και άσχετη με το θέμα μας.
Ξέρετε, όλη αυτή η κατάσταση έχει αντίκτυπο και στη διατροφική συμπεριφορά. Τα προβλήματα σε αναγκάζουν να κλείνεσαι, να μην μπορείς να ελέγξεις τον εαυτό σου, να βλέπεις το φαγητό ως υποκατάστατο άλλων πραγμάτων και σε τελική ανάλυση να ξεφεύγεις από τη σωστή διατροφή και να παχαίνεις.
Μέχρι πότε όμως;
Στη δική μου περίπτωση θεωρώ ότι έφτασα στο "ως εδώ και μη παρέκει" όταν πριν δύο εβδομάδες η ζυγαριά έδειξε 102,1 κιλά.
Σήμερα έχω χάσει το 1,5 κιλό και συνεχίζω.
Ενώ όμως έως τώρα εφάρμοζα το PointsPlus, θα συνεχίσω με το Flexipoints, γιατί το έχω δοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν και δουλεύει τέλεια σε μένα. Δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ περισσότερο, ούτε και να μπω σε αντιπαραθέσεις του στυλ "γιατί αυτό και όχι το άλλο", κλπ κλπ όπως έγινε πριν μερικές μέρες εδώ.
Απαράδεκτο πράγματι να σημειώνονται τέτοιου είδους αντιπαραθέσεις και να ανεβαίνουν οι τόνοι σε ένα φόρουμ, τη στιγμή μάλιστα που όλοι εδώ μέσα έχουμε έναν κοινό σκοπό και θα πρέπει να συμπαραστεκόμαστε έμπρακτα.
Στενοχωρέθηκα που διάβασα τα προηγούμενα ποστ (καθημερινά μπαίνω και διαβάζω, άσχετο αν δεν γράφω) και πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κρατήσουμε ένα επίπεδο στην κουβέντα. 
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

50 γρ. δημητριακά
200 ml γάλα 1,5%

5,5 πόντοι
Υπόλ. ημέρας 24,5 πόντοι


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvaXO...eature=related

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Παντελή η "αντιπαράθεση" όπως σημειώνεις ξεκίνησε μόνο και μόνο για να διευκρινήσουμε τις αλλαγές που έχουν στο πρόγραμμα των πόντων με τα νέα δεδομένα. ʼλλωστε αν δεν υπάρχει κι ο αντίλογος, η έκφραση της απορίας και της σκέψης, τότε το παρόν τόπικ θα ήταν "νεκρό". Οφείλαμε να ενημερώσουμε για τις αλλαγές γιατί ορισμένα μέλη μπερδεύουν το φλέξι με το PointsPlus (ProPoints). Από κει και πέρα είναι θέμα επιλογής του καθενός και της καθεμιάς μας να διαλέξει το πρόγραμμα που του ταιριάζει. 
Εγώ απ'την αρχή της χρονιάς μέχρι τώρα τα πάω μια χαρά. Είχα κάποια σκαμπανευάσματα τις πρώτες μέρες με την νυχτερινή υπερφαγία αλλά τελικά κατάφερα να την ελέγξω. Είμαι σε καλό δρόμο, δεν ξεχνάω να ενημερώνω το ημερολόγιο μου και το μπλογκ μου και παρά τις δυσκολίες στο σπίτι, κοιτάζω να απασχολώ το μυαλό μου με άλλα πράγματα παρά να καταφεύγω στο φαγητό. Αν ο ενδοκρινολόγος τον Νοέμβρη με βρει με παραπάνω κιλά θα φρικάρει... Μου έχει τονίσει πως πρέπει να χάσω κιλά και να περπατάω... 
Τώρα όσον αφορά την επιλογή σου να επιστρέψεις στο φλέξι, είναι κάτι που το ξέρεις καλά, είχες την ευκαιρία των συναντήσεων και γιατί όχι να μην το προσπαθήσεις με αυτό; Εμένα το PointsPlus με βάζει στην διαδικασία να υπολογίζω τα φαγητά μου και ειδικά όταν είναι νέες συνταγές. Και φαντάζομαι ότι για σένα μια τέτοια διαδικασία δεν θα είναι εύκολη... Θα πρέπει να είσαι στην κουζίνα με την γυναίκα σου να υπολογίζεις τα υλικά και εκ νέου να βγάζεις τους πόντους+ στα φαγητά. Οπότε κάνε το φλέξι που τα έχεις όλα έτοιμα και κυρίως που το'χεις "δουλέψει" πολύ πιο σωστά! Η ουσία είναι να χάσεις τα κιλά σου! :wink2:

----------


## p_k

Μαρία, συμφωνώ σε όλα μαζί σου.
Ασφαλώς και πρέπει να υπάρχουν και να ακούγονται όλες οι απόψεις, με σωστό τρόπο όμως και σε ευγενικά πλαίσια. Εδώ είναι η ένστασή μου και δεν αναφέρομαι σε σένα.
Συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια!
Τα πας περίφημα και συνέχισε έτσι!!!

----------


## virasana

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> virasana πόσο χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω εδω!!!


Ε ναι...μετά από τόση προσπάθεια τα κατάφερα...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

καλως τον Παντελη  :Smile: 
οπως τα λες ειναι.,.
σαφως και οι γενικοτερες εξελιξεις, δυσκολιες και αλλαγες παιζουν τον ρολο τους ΚΑΙ στην διατροφη μας.
ισως αν καταφερουμε να νοιωσουμε την βελτιωση μας σαν μια νησιδα που μας σωζει απ το κακο, να καταφερουμε να μας βοηθησει στην απωλεια αυτη η δραματικη ιστορια που δεν δειχνει να εχει τελος.....

καλη σου συνεχεια !!!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by virasana_
> Καλημέρα...χτες το βράδυ ήταν μια καταστροφήήρθαν φίλοι στο σπίτι και έγινε η κόλαση...βέβαια γύρο κοτόπουλο έφαγα και με αλάδωτη πίτα...αλλά λίγο από δω λίγο από κει ξέφυγα από τους πόντους μου...έρχονται και οι Απόκριες...πώς θα καταφέρω να ράψω το στόμα μου, που είμαι επιρρεπής σε όλα τα απαγορευμένα;:no:


virasana
δεν ειναι και μεγαλη καταστροφη λιγος γυρος κοτοπουλο και μια πιτα αλαδωτη, νομιζω οτι χωραει και σεμια προσεγμενη διατροφη.
εκτος αν ειχες φαει πολυ ολη μερα και δεν ειχες καθολου περιθωριο..
αποψη μου παντως ειναι, οτι καθε τοσο, πρεπει να κανουμε χωρο στο προγραμμα μας για τροφες που μας ευχαριστουν και ειναι "κανονικες", τις τρωμε δλδ χωρις καμια εκπτωση επιθυμιας....
εγω το κανω συχνα, προσεχοντας περισσοτερο το επομενο γευμα η να ειμαι πιο φειδωλη σε θερμιδες την επομενη μερα.

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Λοιπόν καλημέρα απο μένα, μόλις τώρα ξύπνησα και είπα να κάνω κάνα σχόλιο, διαβάζοντας και την μιάμιση σελίδα που δεν είχα διαβάσει. ¨Εχω πήξει στο διάβασμα τις τελευταίες μέρες και μερικές φορές ούτε καν μπαίνω για νέα πόστς. Τεσπα, ο καθείς την δουλειά του!

Είχα δηλώσει ξεκάθαρα οτι με το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν, είπα αυτά που ήθελα να πώ με αρκετή θα έλεγα ευγένεια (δηλαδή τι είνα ευγένεια, να γλύφεις τον άλλον, θερμή παράκληση έγινε κι όλας αργότερα, στου κουφού την πόρτα οσα θέλεις βροντα). Λοπόν παντελή, πιο αγενής εισαι εσύ που έκανες δύο τρείς εβδομάδες να πάρεις μπρός και να κριτικάρεις το σχόλιο παρά εγώ που μπούχτισα απο την μην ανεκτικότητα καποιου χρήστη και την πολλοστή απαξίωση του προγράμματος που μας κάνει να χαιρόμαστε που μαγειρεύουμεν, να αγοράζουμε μικροπραγμάτκια που μας δίνουνε μικρές ευτυχίες στην μίζερη πια καθημερινότητα μας μπλα μπλα μπλα! (πλάκα σου κάνω έτσι). 
Έχω βαρεθεί και στην πραγματική μου ζωή αλλά και στην ιντερνετική να αντιμετωπίζω ανθρώπους που δείχνουνε συνεχψώς την αδυναμία τους στην έννοια της ανοχής απέναντι στις αποψιεις του άλλου και στις διατροφικές επιλογές του άλλου (εν προκειμένω). Το να είναι κάποιος μίζερος και να προσπαθεί να αισθανθεί καλύτερα υποβιβάζοντας συνεχώς τους άλλους και απαξιώνοντας αυτά που τοξν κάνουνε χαρούμενο είναι κλασσικός μηχανισμός άμυνας δυστυχισμένων ανθρώπων που είναι καταδικασμένοι να μένουνε μόνοι τους σητν ζωή τους και επειδή απο τέτοιους έχω μπουχτίσει την πραγματικά μου ζωή δεν θα τους ανέχομαι και προπαντως δεν θα ασχολούμαι μαζί τους και στο νέτ, στο αγαπημένο μου σημείο μάλιστα! κατανοητός;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; 
Ελευθερία του λόγου έχουμε, μπορούεμ ευγενικά δυο τρεις φορές να πούμε την άποψη μας η οποία να είναι και εντελώς διαμετρική αντίθετη αλλά μετά μπαίνει κάτι που λέγεται ανοχή στην μέση και σταματάς συνεχώς να επιτίθεσαι στα πιστεύω του άλλου και απλά τα ανέχεσαι. Αρκετές φορές παντελή σου έχω πεί και το ξέρεις ότι το νέο πρόγραμμα είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο απο το φλέξι, εκφράζει καλύτερα τι συμβαίνει στο σώμα κοκ, ακι έχει συμφωνήσει. Γνωρίζεις ότι ειναι πιο κοντα στην πραγματικόττηα και όμως επιλέγεις το φλεξιποιντς γιατί σου πάει καλύτερα υποκειμενικά. Εγώ εκεί δεν γυρνάω να σου πώ συνεχώς
ειναι καλύτερο
ειναι νεότερο
είναι αποτελεσματικότερο
εχει μέσα νέα γνώση
λετιουργεί καλύτερα
κοκ
αυτά τα είπαμε ήδη. Θα σου πω αποψη μου ειναι να έκανες το νέο αλλα αφού σου πάει καλύτερα το φλέξι, ΚΑΝΤΟ! ΣΕΒΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΥΠΑΡΧΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ! ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΠΡΗΖΩ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ! ΑΜΑΝ! ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΝΟΧΗ! Μην μου μιλας συνεπώς για ανοχή και ευγένεία, ο μόνος που απέδειξε ανοχή και ευγένεια και αρκετή κι όλας σε κάποιον άλλον χρήστη ειμαι εγώ. έτσι λειτουργεί η δημοκρατία κανονικά αν και δεν ξέρω κάτα πόσο ο μέσος έλληνας είναι δημοκράτης. η υποκρισία, τα στραβά μάτια και ο στρουθοκαμηλισμός καθώς επίσης και η έλλειψη κριτικής μας λείπουνε σε αυτήν την χώρα, γι αυτό άλλωστε καταντήσανε τόσο εύκολα και η πρώτη χώρ ατου και καλα πολιτισμένου κόσμου οικονομικοί σκλάβοι και σε εποχες του 30 και 40, εποχής κατοχής. άποψη μου: ξεκινάμε απο τα μικρά προβλήματα οπως αυτό εδώ, και προεκτείνουμε αυτήν την νοοτροπία και στα μεγάλα σοβαρά. αν το κάναμε όλοι αυτό, θα λύναμε το πρόβλημα της ελλάδας σε χρονο ντεντέ. αμα, η ευγένεια μας μάρανε!

πολλά είπα και έκανα την υποχώρηση προσωπικά για τον παντελή, κι αν δεν σε ικανοποιεί κι αυτή η απάτηση τοτε λυπάμαι, καλά κάνεις δικαίωμα σου, αλλά η αποψη μου παραμένει ως έχει. άλλωστε, η συμπεριφορά του συγκεκριμένου χρήστη στα πρόσφατα σχόλια του έδιεξε πόσο ψυχομπουκωμένο είναι ακόμα στο θέμα ύστερα απο ΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΕΣ ημέρες, ένα σχόλιο που να ήτανε θετικό γι αυτόν περίμενε για να πετάξει την και καλά ασήμαντη ατάκα της στην αρχή της φράσης. α πα πα πα, σώπα καλέ, όταν εσύ πήγαινεις εγώ ερχόμουνα (γενική φράση αυτή, παροιμία, να μην θεωρεί προσβολή κι όλας!). κι οχι ονο δεν άλλαζω γνώμη, αλά με αυτό το σχόλιο αποδυκνείει το πόσο δίκιο έχω όταν ό ιδιος οτι το θεμα ειναι λήξαν για μένα και δεν έχει σημασία να το συνεχίσουμε. αυτά απο μένα, ο νοών νοείτο!

και αφήνωντας λοιπόν στην άκρη τις μικρότητες και τα ασήμαντα ψυχωμπουκώματα πάμε τώρα να δώσουμε μια χαρούμενη νότα και να κάνουμε άλλαγη θέματος. 

Λοιπόν Μαρία το ντοσιέ με τις αγαπημενες μου συνταγές αρχίζει και μεγαλώνει. Γενικά είναι φανταστικό, έχει μέσα κόκκινα καρτέλες που χωρίζουνε τις αγαπημένες συνταγές σε τέσσεριες πολύ βασικές κατηγορίες. Πουλερικά (poyltry), κρέας (meat), vegeterian (για χορτοφαγους) και fish (ψαρικό). Ακολουθεί μετά ολόκληρο σέκσιον με τσακισμένο χαρτόνι για να βάζεις μέσα έντυπα αποκόμματα κοκ. Μετά, απλά φύλλα για σημειώσεις κοκ και μετά έξι ενισχυμένες ζελατίνες για ανάλογη χρήση. Είναι φανταστικό, έχω ήδη βάλει μερικές αγαπημένες μου μέσα, έτσι άμα χρειαστεί να πάμε κάπου μακρυά απο την βάση δεδομένων (αυτή είναι μια τεράστια στίβα απο βιβλία μαγειρικής αγορασμένα και το περιοδικό που είμαι συνδρομητής λολολολολ) να μπορώ να κάνω αυτά που μου αρέσουνε και να τα βλεπω μόνο με το άνοιγμα του ντοσιέ. ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΗ ΜΑΡΙΑ!
κι άλλα έχω βάλει μέσα, δεν θα μπω σε περαιτέρω λεπτομέρειες, απλά είναι σούπερ.

Επίσης το νέο τους βιβλίο the complete kitchen είναι φανταστικό. έχει μέσα γενικά στην αρχή για την κουζίνα (αν και και κατέβασα τι περσινο αμερικάνικο απο ένα τόρεντ, κλάσεις ανώτερο με οδηγίες ακόμα και για κάποιπου δεν έχει ξαναασχοληθεί με την μαγειρική ποτέ του, περιγράφει μέσα ακόμα και τα πιο συνήθη οργανα που χρησιμοποιούμε στην κουζίνα κοκ, ένας άσχετος μαθαίνει να μαγειρευεί με αυτό!). Αν το θέλεις Μαρία ξέρεις που θα μ βρείς να στο στείλω! είναι τεράστιο, 500 σελίδες! να αυτό εδώ εννοώ, το έχω σε τέλεια pdf μορφή και είναι σε ποιοντπλάς κι όλας!

http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Watcher.../dp/047061451X

όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε! σε τέτοιους καιρούς τα μοιράζουνε τα εξτρά βιβλιά δωρεάν!

Ήδη έχω κάνει δύο γαμάτες συνταγές μαρία, μια ωραία σουπα με λαχανικα με την ιδιαιτερότητα του κύμινου και του κόλιανδρου σαν μπαχαρικά(φαντάσου σέλερι μαζί με κίτρινη πιπερια σε χυμο τνομάτας κοκ). η άλλη ήτανε curried nordic meatballs, παρόμοια με μία απου έχιε μέσα το βιβλιαράκι που σου είχα στείλει μαρία απο το αγγλικό πρόγραμμα. συνδυάζει την γεεύση του κρέατος με μήλο και κρέμα γαλακτος και έχει λίγους πρωπόντους! είναι πεντανόσιμο. όπως καταλαβαίνεις, το μεγάλο βιβλίο έμεινε στην βάση δεδομένων αλλα οι συνταγές σκαναριστήκανε και μπήκανε ήδη στο ντοσιέ!

τι άλλα; το κλίκερ ειναι τέλειο σούπερ σε σχέση με το παλιό. στρογγυλο και μοδάτο, αμα δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να κουβαλάω τράκ βασίζομαισε αυτό. 

Α! χρησιμοποιω και το επισημο στυό τους , ειναι γαμάτος, και έχει ένα μαυρο χρώμα τυπικο απο τμια πλευρα με σουπερ σχεδιασμό και απο την άλλη ένα πρασινο μικρο αλλα στυλ σταμπιλο μαρκαδοράκι για να σημειώενεις τα filling and healthy foods i powerfoods! Με το ημερολογίο κόκορας για το ψυγειο, ήρθε και το υπέροχο μηχανικό μολύβι, το οποίο κι αυτό το κουβαλάω μαζί με το τράκερ και τον στυλό οταν δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τους πρωπόντους. 

Φουλ γκαζετερισμένος μαρία. Αποφασισμένος. Φάνηκε άλλωστε αυτό και στην ζυγαριά, με έδειξε 1,1 κιλό λιγότερο. επιτέλους, είχα αρχίσει να απελπίζομαι. και συνεχίζουμε δυνατά! 

έλεγα να γράψω και κάτι λίνκς με συνταγές πρόσφατες που μου αρέσανε, αλλά θα είναι ο λόγος για να κάνω ακόμα ένα πόστ.

καλημέρα απο μένα (αν και κάποιοι θα επιχειρήσουνε να την αλλάξουνε απο καλή σε στρεσογόνα, ξεκαθαρίζω οτι το θέμα είναι ήδη λήξαν και ήτανε μια μικρή παρεμβολή για τον παντελή).

σιγιου και καλή δύναμη!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πωπω φορτσάτος ο Μάριος! Μια κουβέντα είπε ο Παντελής, εκατό ο Μάριος! :P Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να δημιουργούμε πάλι ένταση. Η ουσία είναι ότι όλοι κι όλες έχουμε θέμα με το βάρος μας, το ποια διατροφή θα ακολουθήσει ο καθένας είναι καθαρά δική του επιλογή, το να εκφράσει την άποψή του και την αμφιβολία του για ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής είναι δεκτή και μέχρι εκεί. Ας μην μπούμε σε αντιπαράθεση, γιατί απλά ο καθένας υποστηρίζει το πρόγραμμα που αγαπά.

Μάριε το βιβλίο που μου έδειξες το έχω κι εγώ. Είναι τέλοιο. :thumbup: Με τις εκτυπώσεις που κάνω απ'τις συνταγές στις σελίδες των γουέϊτ, μου'χει τελειώσει το μελάνι και δεν μπορώ να το εκτυπώσω κι αυτό. Μελλοντικά θα το κάνω! Παρόλα αυτά δεν έχω την πολυτέλεια να φτιάξω κάτι απ'τις συνταγές που κρατάω, λόγω οικονομικής στενότητας (στο σπίτι περνάμε "χάρμα", ο άντρας μου απολύθηκε -όπως κι όλους τους συναδέλφους στην δουλειά- και δεν πληρώθηκε ούτε τους μισθούς που του χρωστάνε ούτε καν αποζημίωση του έδωσαν). 
Πάντως το νέο πρόγραμμα δουλεύει μια χαρά και το προσαρμόζω επίσης με την δική μου μαγειρική. Έτσι δεν κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό και ξεχωριστό για μένα, ώστε να είμαι μονίμως στην κουζίνα για να φτιάξω διαφορετικό φαγητό για τον άντρα μου! Στο μπλογκ μου σημειώνω τι τρώω καθημερινά και είναι απόδειξη -φαίνεται και στο τίκερ- πόσο καλά δουλεύει χωρίς να νιώσεις ότι πεινάς και τρως τα πάντα! :blush:

----------


## p_k

Λοιπόν, πρώτη και τελευταία φορά που ασχολούμαι με το θέμα.Μάριε, καλά σου είπε η Μαρία.Λέμε μία κουβέντα και απαντάς με εκατό. Δικαίωμά σου βέβαια, αλλά είναι δικαίωμά μας να έχουμε απόψεις και να τις εκφράζουμε. Δεν θα μαλώσουμε εδώ για το ποιο πρόγραμμα είναι καλύτερο, όπως βολεύει τον καθένα (με την ευκαιρία, μόλις μου ήρθε και το ανανεωμένο PointsPlus 2012 at home και το μελετώ). Επιμένω στα της ευγενείας και αν πρόσεξες στα προηγούμενα ποστ, δεν έκανα ονομαστικές αναφορές, επίτηδες.Σου εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και καλή απαλλαγή από τα λίγα τελευταία κιλά!

----------


## Garyfalaki_

Καλησπερα κοριτσια κι αγορια! Ειστε καλα? Εχω καιρο να γραψω αλλα σας παρακολουθω  :Smile:  Εγω συνεχιζω την προσπαθεια αλλα οπως παντα με τις ατασθαλιουλες μου..του τυπου οτ τρωω συχνα και σχεδον κατα κανονα 3-4 ποντους παραπανω..αχχχ ποτε θα το διορθωσω κι αυτο..Επισης κι εγω εχω θεμα με το νερο..και καποιες μερες δεν τρωω φρουτα..κι αυτο θελω να το διορθωσω..:/ Παρολα αυτα χθες ειδα για πρωτη φορα στη ζυγαρια μου το πολυποθητο 6 και χαρηκα παααρα πολυ, εφτιαξε πολυ η διαθεση μου!! Ξεκινησα 12/2 κι εχω χασει 4 κιλακια. Χθες το ειπα στον αντρα μου με απογοητευση που εχασα μονο 4 κιλα μετα απο τοσο καιρο αλλα μ αυτο που μου πε μ εφτιαξε...μου λεει..ε 40 μερες..ενα κιλο ανα δεκα μερες..μια χαρα! χαχαχαχαχα
Αυτο που θα ηθελα ειναι να βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου χρονικους περιορισμους και διοριες..με αγχωνει αυτο και κυριως με απογοητευει, οταν φτανοντας στο χρονικο σημειο που εχω θεσει στο μυαλο μου δεν εχω καταφερει αυτο που φανταζομουν..ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ ανεξαρτητα απο το χρονικο διαστημα που χρειαστηκε να γθνει αυτο..αυτο θελω να βαλω καλα στο μυαλο μου!! 
Παιδια ηθελα επισης κατι αλλο να συζητησουμε..μηπως να φτιαχναμε ενα θεματακι οπου να συγκεντρωναμε συνταγες WW? (δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο..νομιζω πως οχι..εννοω ΜΟΝΟ συνταγες)..βοηθαει ωστε να μην γινεται το προγραμμα βαρετο..γενικα να συγκεντρωνουμε συνταγες, ιδεες για γευματα κ.λ.π..αυτο εννοω.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Συνταγές έχουν βάλει εδώ τα κορίτσια: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=1 κι επιπλέον σχεδόν 1 με 2 συνταγές σχεδόν καθημερινά, βάζω κι εγώ εδώ: http://suntageslight.blogspot.com/ που σημείωνει στο άλλο μου μπλογκ μια φίλη. :thumbup:

----------


## p_k

Αφού είστε online δεν έρχεστε και από το τσατ να τα πούμε; :yes:

----------


## Garyfalaki_

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Συνταγές έχουν βάλει εδώ τα κορίτσια: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=1 κι επιπλέον σχεδόν 1 με 2 συνταγές σχεδόν καθημερινά, βάζω κι εγώ εδώ: http://suntageslight.blogspot.com/ που σημείωνει στο άλλο μου μπλογκ μια φίλη. :thumbup:


Τις εχω δει Μαρια οτι ειναι εκει καποιες συνταγες..απλως ελεγα ν ανοιγαμε ενα τοπικακι να τις βαζαμε σ αυτο και σταδιακα να προσθεταμε και καποιες αλλες..μπορει να το κανω εγω! Εχω επισκεφτει και το μπλογκ σου, ειναι πολυ καλο, μπραβο!!

----------


## Garyfalaki_

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Αφού είστε online δεν έρχεστε και από το τσατ να τα πούμε; :yes:


Αχ κριμα ..αργησα να το δω..δεν ηξερα παντως οτι υπαρχει και τσατ..ωραια!!  :Smile:

----------


## Garyfalaki_

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Συνταγές έχουν βάλει εδώ τα κορίτσια: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=1 κι επιπλέον σχεδόν 1 με 2 συνταγές σχεδόν καθημερινά, βάζω κι εγώ εδώ: http://suntageslight.blogspot.com/ που σημείωνει στο άλλο μου μπλογκ μια φίλη. :thumbup:


Aaaaa οχι , αυτο με τις συνταγες δεν το ειχα δει Μαρια, πολυ καλο!!

----------


## virasana

Κι εγώ προσπαθώ, αλλά κάτι γιορτές, κάτι γενέθλια,δεν είμαι πάντα συνεπής....

----------


## Garyfalaki_

> _Originally posted by virasana_
> Κι εγώ προσπαθώ, αλλά κάτι γιορτές, κάτι γενέθλια,δεν είμαι πάντα συνεπής....


Τι να κανουμε..το π[αλευουμε..απλως πρεπει να χουμε στο νου μας οτι ο κανονας πρεπει να ναι η σωστη διατροφη και η εξαιρεση οι ατασθαλιουλες..οχι το αναποδο..και το αποτελεσμα -αν και λιγο αργοτερα- θα φανει!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Λοιπόν ειδικά εγώ δεν μαλώνω με κανέναν, και με σας και τους δύο ειδικά. Ας μην ασχοληθουμε άλλο με το θέμα, πλίζ.
Σόρι που έκανα ένα τόσο μεγάλο πόστ, αλλά λόγω ανελέητος τρεξίματος και διαβασμάτων δεν εχω σχεδόν ποτέ χρόνο να γράψω. έπρεπε να φτάσει τριήμερο καθαράς δευτέρας για να βρώ λίγο χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με πόστ.
Έτσι γράφω ένα και καλό πόστ για να με καλύπτει και πολύ γρήγορα (το συγκεκριμένο το έγραψα σε πέντε λεπτά πάνω κάτω). 
Λοιπόν, ελπίζω όλοι να περάσετε τέλεια, να μείνετε όσο γίνεται στο όριο των προπόντων/φλεξιπόντων σας και να κάνετε καλή χρήση των διακοπών για ξεκούραση και χαλάρωμα.

Χαλαρά με τον ταραμά ο οποίος έχει απίστευτη χρέωση σε πρωπόντους/φλεξιπόντους. 1ΚΣ νομίζω 4 ολόκληρους φλεξιπόντους!!!!! αν θυμάμαι καλά... 


Παντελή δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την ανάγκη σου να παραγγείλεις το νέο πρόγραμμα, δεν έχει ουσιαστική διαφορά απο αυτό που ήδη έχεις. Μερικές μικρές αλλαγές που κάνανε τις έχουνε ήδη σε διάφορα μπλόγκς, ακόμα και κάποιες μικροαλλαγές σε μερικές τροφές κοκ. Αυτός ήτανε και ο λόγος που αποφάσισα να μην πάρω το νέο πρόγραμμα ξανά αλλά το ντελούξ πάκ με μερικά μόνο στοιχεία που όντως μπορεί να αλλάξουνε (το σοπ, το ιτ αουτ κοκ). Τεσπα αμα δεις κατι αλλο καινούριο που μας έχει διαφύγει να το γράψεις να το λάβουμε υπόψιν μας!

Σε πιο κάτω πόστ θα παραθέσω την συνταγή για μια σούπα που με ξετρέλλανε αρκετά θα έλεγα και είναι στο καινούρο βιβλίο τους (απο το αγγλικό σάιτ). 
Μαρία και το αμερικάνικο βιβλίο ειναι φοβερό και τα σπάει πάντως. το εκτύπωσα σε ένα μαγαζί ξερεις, το έδεσα κι όλας. μεγάλωσε κι άλλο η βάση δεδομένων!

ακόμα μια αγαπημένη μου συνταγή για σούπα είναι αυτή εδώ:
http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/food...cipeid=7008702


εδώ θα βρείτε και το νέο βιβλίο τους, συλλογή απο αγαπημένες συνταγές απο μέλη
http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/shop/pub/index.aspx

Θα αυξηθεί κι άλλο η βάση δεδομένων!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Garyfalaki__
> Καλησπερα κοριτσια κι αγορια! Ειστε καλα? Εχω καιρο να γραψω αλλα σας παρακολουθω  Εγω συνεχιζω την προσπαθεια αλλα οπως παντα με τις ατασθαλιουλες μου..του τυπου οτ τρωω συχνα και σχεδον κατα κανονα 3-4 ποντους παραπανω..αχχχ ποτε θα το διορθωσω κι αυτο..Επισης κι εγω εχω θεμα με το νερο..και καποιες μερες δεν τρωω φρουτα..κι αυτο θελω να το διορθωσω..:/ Παρολα αυτα χθες ειδα για πρωτη φορα στη ζυγαρια μου το πολυποθητο 6 και χαρηκα παααρα πολυ, εφτιαξε πολυ η διαθεση μου!! Ξεκινησα 12/2 κι εχω χασει 4 κιλακια. Χθες το ειπα στον αντρα μου με απογοητευση που εχασα μονο 4 κιλα μετα απο τοσο καιρο αλλα μ αυτο που μου πε μ εφτιαξε...μου λεει..ε 40 μερες..ενα κιλο ανα δεκα μερες..μια χαρα! χαχαχαχαχα
> Αυτο που θα ηθελα ειναι να βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου χρονικους περιορισμους και διοριες..με αγχωνει αυτο και κυριως με απογοητευει, οταν φτανοντας στο χρονικο σημειο που εχω θεσει στο μυαλο μου δεν εχω καταφερει αυτο που φανταζομουν..ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ ανεξαρτητα απο το χρονικο διαστημα που χρειαστηκε να γθνει αυτο..αυτο θελω να βαλω καλα στο μυαλο μου!! 
> Παιδια ηθελα επισης κατι αλλο να συζητησουμε..μηπως να φτιαχναμε ενα θεματακι οπου να συγκεντρωναμε συνταγες WW? (δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο..νομιζω πως οχι..εννοω ΜΟΝΟ συνταγες)..βοηθαει ωστε να μην γινεται το προγραμμα βαρετο..γενικα να συγκεντρωνουμε συνταγες, ιδεες για γευματα κ.λ.π..αυτο εννοω.


Λοιπόν κατ' αρχάς μπράβο για την απώλεια σου και για την επιμονή και υπομονή σου στο πρόγραμμα.
Πρώτον, αφού βλέπεις, έχεις μάθει τον εαυτό σου ότι τρώς πάντα 3-4 πόντους παραπάνω, τότε προσαρμόσου. και μείωσε το συνολικό ημερήσιο σκόρ κατα 3 -4 πόντους. Μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής: να φυλάς στην άκρη ούτως η άλλως 4 πόντους να τους κάνεις εβδομαδιαίους και να τους έχεις στην άκρη για εξόδους η σαν δίκτυ ασφαλείας κοκ, μειώνοντας παράλληλα το συνολικό ημερήσιο σκόρ. Έτσι θα καταφέρεις να λειτουργήσεις πιο ικανοποιήτικα, είμαι σίγουρος... και όταν τρώς τους 3-4 παραπάνω να τους αφαιρείς απο το εβδομαδαίο σύνολο. Είναι ένα τρίκ που το εφαρμόζουνε και στο νέο σύστημα και πίστεψε με πιάνει! έτσι μαθαίνεις να τρώς και πιο μοντερέιτιτ σωστές μερίδες. 

Επίσης, σύμφωνα με τα νεότερα επιστημονικά δεδομένα ο υγιής ρυθμός να χάνουμε κιλά είναι 1 με 2 κιλά τον μήνα πάνω κάτω, και μετά επαναπροσδιορισμό του στόχου πόντων. 1 το λιγότερο, 2 τοπ. Συνεπώς για πες απο πότε ξεκίνησες και σε τι χρονικό διάστημα τα έχασες, ίσως εκπλαγείς αμα δείς οτι χάνεις με σωστούς υγιείς ρυθμούς!
Φυσικά και το σημαντικότερο είναι να χάνουμε τα παραπάνω κιλά, να μαθαίνουμε να τρεφόμαστε σωστά αλλά ακόμα ενα σημαντικό είναι η ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ του ιδεώδους βάρους, ένα κομμάτι που οι πιο πολλοί το έχουνε στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού τους σε πολύ δυνητικό βαθμο! το ίδιο έκαν κι έγώ παλιά, τώρα όμως που διάβασα καλά τα βιβλιαράκια της συντήρησης, συνειδητοποίησα ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό να είσαι προετοιμασμένος για όταν φθάσεις στα κιλά που θες να συντηρήσεις. εκεί την πατάει πολύς κόσμος, ξεχινέται και μετά τα ξαναπαίρνει! το πρόγραμμα και η προσπαθεία δεν σταματάει στην απώλεια λοιπόν, αλλά και στην συντήρηση. οκ εκεί θα είναι πιο εύκολα , θα τρως και παραπάνω κοκ. Το ξέρω ίσως να μην πολυταιριάζει σαν απάντηση. Ένιωσα όμως την ανάγκη να το πώ!

κι εμένα μου αρέσει η ιδέα συλλογής συνταγών. Πιο παλιά έδινα πολλές συνταγές, κι αυτές που βρίσκω στο σάιτ και απο τα πολλά βιβλία τους που έχω. Αν φτιαχτεί ποτέ τέτοιο θέμα θα είμαι απο τους πιο συχνούς πόστερς να το ξέρεις :Ρ. Και παραπάνω έδωσα μια συνταγή που μου άρεσε πολύ, μια φοβερή σουπίτσα! και όταν θα έχω χρόνο πιο μετά θα παραθέσω ακόμα μια σούπα απο το νέο τους βιβλίο που μου άρεεσ πολύ!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Δυστυχώς *103,1* κιλά.
Εκατόν τρία κιλά και 100 γραμμάρια στο σημερινό πρωινό ζύγισμα.
Σκέφτηκα να μη γράψω, ακόμη και να αποχωρήσω από το φόρουμ, προκειμένου να μην κουράζω άλλο με τα συνεχή ξεκινήματα και τις φιλοσοφίες μου. Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί και να ήταν το σωστότερο αυτό, αλλά για να γράφω ακόμη σημαίνει ότι αναθεώρησα αμέσως.
Μερικές φορές αναθεωρείς ορμώμενος από γεγονότα που σημαδεύουν τη μέρα σου ή αναπολώντας στιγμές φωτεινές του παρελθόντος και παίρνοντας δύναμη από αυτές.
Πόσες και πόσες φορές όμως αντί να προχωρήσεις στη δράση παραμένεις εγκλωβισμένος στις κακές συνήθειες! Και αντί να ξεκινήσεις ένα πρόγραμμα που ξέρεις και κατέχεις καλά, γυρνάς συνέχεια στα ίδια και στα ίδια!
Το έχουμε δει πολλές φορές το έργο, το ξέρουμε καλα, ξέρουμε την υπόθεση μέχρι τέλους και όμως επιμένουμε να το βλέπουμε και να το βλέπουμε και να το ξαναβλέπουμε και πάει λέγοντας...
Πιστεύω ότι το όριό μου είναι αυτό το βάρος, δεν πάει άλλο!
Και επειδή δεν έχω μάθει να καταθέτω τα όπλα ποτέ, δεν θα το κάνω τώρα.
Θα προσπαθήσω να επαναλάβω την πορεία του 2008 (ξέρουν τα παλιά μέλη εδώ) και να πάω ακόμη καλύτερα.
Κάνω λοιπόν την αρχή, με ελπίδα και αισιοδοξία. Θα ζυγίζομαι κάθε Τρίτη.
Στη ζωή πρέπει να είμαστε αισιόδοξοι και να χαιρόμαστε την κάθε στιγμή, διότι είναι μοναδική και ανεπανάληπτη. Όχι μεμψιμοιρίες και κατήφεια.
Όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους αν το θελήσουμε πραγματικά και αν δουλέψουμε γι' αυτό.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ0ttzjiMK8

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Παντελή οκ, δεν τρέχει τίποτε. Απλά συνεχίζεις εκεί που σταμάτησες. Τι στο καλό; Επειδή κάπως δεν βάδισε η προσπάθεια δεν σημαίνει ότι την πάμε απ'την αρχή, απλά συνεχίζουμε... Κι εγώ αυτό το διάστημα δεν ήμουν στα καλύτερα μου. Έχω κάνει τις ζαβολιές μου αλλά -ευτυχώς- δεν ξεχνά να ενημερώνω το ημερολόγιο μου κι όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο έβαλα 2 κιλάκια. Δε απογοητεύομαι για το αποτέλεσμα. Θα φύγουν όπως μπήκαν τα κιλά! Υγεία να υπάρχει κι όλα τα άλλα γίνονται! Έλα να πετά η ομάδα πάλι!!! :smilegrin:

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο Μαρία, έτσι ακριβώς!
Κι εσύ θα τα χάσεις γρήγορα αυτά τα δύο κιλάκια!
Πάμε!!!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Καλησπέρα!
> Δυστυχώς *103,1* κιλά.
> Εκατόν τρία κιλά και 100 γραμμάρια στο σημερινό πρωινό ζύγισμα.
> *Σκέφτηκα να μη γράψω, ακόμη και να αποχωρήσω από το φόρουμ, προκειμένου να μην κουράζω άλλο με τα συνεχή ξεκινήματα και τις φιλοσοφίες μου. Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί και να ήταν το σωστότερο αυτό, αλλά για να γράφω ακόμη σημαίνει ότι αναθεώρησα αμέσως.* 
> Μερικές φορές αναθεωρείς ορμώμενος από γεγονότα που σημαδεύουν τη μέρα σου ή αναπολώντας στιγμές φωτεινές του παρελθόντος και παίρνοντας δύναμη από αυτές.
> Πόσες και πόσες φορές όμως αντί να προχωρήσεις στη δράση παραμένεις εγκλωβισμένος στις κακές συνήθειες! Και αντί να ξεκινήσεις ένα πρόγραμμα που ξέρεις και κατέχεις καλά, γυρνάς συνέχεια στα ίδια και στα ίδια!
> Το έχουμε δει πολλές φορές το έργο, το ξέρουμε καλα, ξέρουμε την υπόθεση μέχρι τέλους και όμως επιμένουμε να το βλέπουμε και να το βλέπουμε και να το ξαναβλέπουμε και πάει λέγοντας...
> Πιστεύω ότι το όριό μου είναι αυτό το βάρος, δεν πάει άλλο!
> ...


χαιρομαι πολυ που αναθεωρησες πριν καν θεωρησεις:smilegrin: απορω κιολας πως σου περασε απ το μυαλο οτι μπορει καποιον να κουραζεις. εγω χαιρομαι παντα να σε διαβαζω και περισσοτερο οταν φιλοσοφεις 
πιστευω κι οι αλλοι το ιδιο.
ειμαι πεπεισμενη οπως νομιζω κι εσυ, οτι τιποτε δεν χανεται αν δεν τα παρατησουμε!
γι αυτο θεωρω το πιο σημαντικο,με οποιες συνθηκες, οποια κουραση, οποια παρασπονδια, να επανερχομαστε εστω για να διαπιστωσουμε οτι κολλησαμε.
οποτε εχασα τελειως την μπαλα, ειχα παντα παρατησει καθε σκεψη και προσπαθεια κι ουτε καν ζυγιζομουν.
πρεπει να μενουμε στην προσπαθεια, εστω σε συντηρηση, μεχρι να ξαναβρουμε την δυναμη.
(ολο αυτο σημαινει "συμφωνω που δεν εφυγες" χιχιχι)

μαρια 
το αυτο και δι υμας...

κι εγω εφαγα το τριημερο. δεν εχω ζυγιστει ακομα. αποκλειεται να εχασα. στην καλυτερη δεν θα εβαλα. ισως το τολμησω αυριο, αλλα γενικα κι εγω τριτη ζυγιζομαι.

ΘΑ ΕΠΙΜΕΙΝΟΥΜΕ!:starhit::starhit:

----------


## p_k

2sweet2b4go10, σ' ευχαριστώ για το πολύ ενθαρρυντικό ποστ!
Πολλά πολλά συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια που έχεις και βλέπω ότι συνεχίζεται! 
Δεν πτοούμαστε με τίποτε και από τίποτε και προχωράμε!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

1 τοστ με 30 γρ. γκούντα
και 1 φ. ζαμπόν άπαχο
1 μικρό κουτάκι χυμός χωρίς ζάχαρη
Καφές

----------


## euapap

Με χάσατε;; εδω είμαι λοιπόν, πιστεύω ότι έχω γυρίσει για να μείνω αλλα δεν παίρνω και όρκο
*29.2.12*

*Πρωί*
κορν φλέικς με γάλα 4 
1 μπανάνα 1 

*Μεσημέρι*
2 γεμιστά 6 
1 κομματάκι τυρί φέτα 2 
1 φέτα ψωμί  2 
1 ποτήρι coca cola light  0 

*Απόγευμα*
2 μανταρίνια  0 
1 καφεδάκι 2 
2 μπάρες  4 


*21/ 25* μέχρι στιγμής

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

οπως λεγαμε και με τον παντελη παιδια και κοριτσια (χιχιχιχι), ειναι καλο να οργανωσουμε μικρε4ς συναντησεις στο τσατ του φορουμ να μιλαμε για την πορεια μας.
ειναι μια απο τις πολυ σωστες και λειτουργικες εμπνευσεις των ΓΓ και δεν υπαρχει λογος να τις στερουμαστε.
τι λετε κι εσεις?
(παντελη εχασα κιλακιιιιιι  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: )

----------


## euapap

μεσα

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα καλο μηνα σε ολους,
θα ηθελα να σας κανω καποιες ερωτησεις ..\καταρχην ανω το αρχικο προγραμμα που εχει γραμμενο και εδω στο φορουμ ..

χθες το παρακανα με χυμους νομιζω ..
ηπια 1 κουτακι φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι χωρις ζαχαρη ( 250μλ), εφαγα μια μπανανα, και ηπια και ακομη εναν χυμο αναμεικτο .. ποσοι ποντοι ειναι;

και την νηστησιμη φετα ( το φυτικο τυρι) το μετραμε κανονικα οπως και την κανονικη φετα;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

zwhtsa
έψαξα και βρήκα κάποιες λεπτομέρειες για την λεγόμενη "νηστίσιμη ή φυτική φέτα". Μάλλον δεν είναι και τόσο νηστίσιμη. Όταν στα συστατικά λέει ότι περιέχει "πρωτείνες τυρογάλακτος", αυτό χαλάει την ιδέα του "νηστίσιμου". Ή βρίσκεις τόφου που είναι το τυρί σόγιας και που είναι καθαρά φυτικό προϊόν ή απλά δεν τρως καθόλου "νηστίσιμο τυρί" κι ακολουθείς την νηστεία όπως την ξέρουμε. Χωρίς να θέλω να σε πάρω στον λαιμό μου, όποτε πας να ξαναγοράσεις "νηστίσιμη φέτα" ζήτα να δεις τα συστατικά, για να είσαι σίγουρη τι ακριβώς τρως. Αν ο υπάλληλος επιμένει ότι "νηστίσιμη" να επιμείνεις κι εσύ να δεις την συσκευασία κι ας θυμώσει. Ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο! :wink2:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

χμ ναι θα το ψαξω ..

με το θεμα των φρουτων και των χυμων῞γνωριζεις κατι;;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

zwhtsa δεν ξέρω. Κατέβασε το κομπιουτεράκι από εδώ: http://adunatisma.wordpress.com/2011...τεράκι/ και υπολόγιζε οτιδήποτε συσκευασμένο σου πέφτει στα χέρια για να ξέρεις πόσους πόντους έχει. Υπ'όψιν πως θέλει στρογγυλούς αριθμούς για να σου δώσει αποτέλεσμα. Παράδειγμα αν κάπου λέει λίπος 1,6 εσύ θα βάλεις 2. Kι αν θες να έχεις κάτι στα χέρια σου αν δεν είσαι μπροστά σε υπολογιστή κατέβασε αυτά εδώ http://s1086.photobucket.com/albums/.../adunatismaWW/ αν τα καταφέρνεις από χαρτοκοπτική θα φτιάξεις τον υπολογιστή πόντων χειρός και θα σε βοηθάει για όποτε θες! :yes: 
Μία μικρή μπανάνα έχει 1 πόντο, αν ήταν μεγάλη υπολόγισέ τη για 1,5 ή 2.

----------


## p_k

Ένα τραγουδάκι για να ξεκινήσει καά το Σαββατοκύριακο :yes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko4Cp0Yjggc&ob=av2n

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πωω καλά μιλάμε, υπάρχει έλλειψη φαντασίας μου φαίνεται. Με βάση το "Frozen" της Madonna γυρίστηκαν αρκετά παρόμοια βίντεοκλιπς! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbhByOf6dnY

----------


## virasana

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Γιατί 1 κγ μαρμελάδα έχει 0,5 πόντους και 1 κγ γλυκό κουταλιού έχει 3;:question:Μου φαίνεται περίεργο...

----------


## euapap

μήπως έχει πιο πολύ ζάχαρη;

εγω να σας δηλώσω ότι αποθηλάσαμε, διανύουμε το 2ο 24ωρο χωρίς γάλα, οποτε δεν έχω τους πόντους του θηλασμου

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by virasana_
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Γιατί 1 κγ μαρμελάδα έχει 0,5 πόντους και 1 κγ γλυκό κουταλιού έχει 3;:question:Μου φαίνεται περίεργο...


Γιατί έχει περισσότερες θερμίδες.

----------


## euapap

να σου πω αν φας ένα κερασάκι πχ, εγω δε θα το μέτραγα, γιατί δεν έχει πάνω από 3 κουταλιές ζάχαρη που έχεις την ημέρα

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όσον αφορά την διαφορά των πόντων μεταξύ μαρμελάδας και γλυκού του κουταλιού -το εξήγησα και στο μπλογκ- έχει να κάνει με το ότι στο γλυκό ρίχνουμε παραπάνω ζάχαρη για να φτιάξουμε και να δέσουμε το σιρόπι ενώ η μαρμελάδα έχει λιγότερη ζάχαρη γιατί δεν έχει σιρόπι. 

Την ίδια απορία είχα κι εγώ όταν δεν ήξερα καλά καλά το φλέξι, αλλά ως "γλυκατζού" εντόπισα τις διαφορές, οπότε έχει λογική αυτή η διαφορά! :duh:

----------


## euapap

*8.3.12*

*Πρωί*
1/4 από ένα κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης 1 
1 καφεδάκι  2 

*Μεσημέρι*
μπιφτέκια με πατάτες στο φούρνο 8 
1 φέτα ψωμί  2 
1 ποτήρι coca cola light  0 

*Απόγευμα*
2 μανταρίνια  0 
1 καφεδάκι 2 
1 κουταλιά μερέντα  3 

*Βράδυ*
1 τοστ με αράβικη πίτα  4 
1 γιαούρτι 0%  1 

*23/ 20*

----------


## vasiliki67

Καλησπερα σας. Μηπως ξερετε ποσους ποντους εχει η πολυσαλατα Insalatissime Rio Mare Με Καλαμπόκι και Τόνο?

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by vasiliki67_
> Καλησπερα σας. Μηπως ξερετε ποσους ποντους εχει η πολυσαλατα Insalatissime Rio Mare Με Καλαμπόκι και Τόνο?


Καλημέρα σου!
Δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε απο έξω τους πόντους κάθε προιόντος πες μας περιέκτικότητα σε θερμίδες, λίπος και ίνες και θα σου πούμε τους φλεξιπόντους (πιστεύω σε αυτούς αναφέρεσαι). 
Κοίτα την συσκευασία ξανά και πές μας να σου πούμε. Αν και να ξέρεις οτι για τους φλεξιπόντους υπάρχουνε και ονλάιν ένα σωρό κομπιουτεράκια να υπολογίσεις μόνη σου τους πόντους. Η μαρία έχει δώσει ένα σωρό...

----------


## euapap

*9.3.12*

*Πρωί*
1 τοστ 4 
Corn flakes με γάλα 3 
1 καφεδάκι  2 

*Μεσημέρι*
1 σουβλάκι τυλιχτό με γύρο κοτόπουλο 8 
1 ποτήρι coca cola light  0 

*Απόγευμα*
1 καφεδάκι 2 
1 κουταλιά μερέντα  3 

*Βράδυ*
φράουλες 0 
1 μπανάνα  1 

*23/ 20*

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Όσον αφορά την διαφορά των πόντων μεταξύ μαρμελάδας και γλυκού του κουταλιού -το εξήγησα και στο μπλογκ- έχει να κάνει με το ότι στο γλυκό ρίχνουμε παραπάνω ζάχαρη για να φτιάξουμε και να δέσουμε το σιρόπι ενώ η μαρμελάδα έχει λιγότερη ζάχαρη γιατί δεν έχει σιρόπι. 
> 
> Την ίδια απορία είχα κι εγώ όταν δεν ήξερα καλά καλά το φλέξι, αλλά ως "γλυκατζού" εντόπισα τις διαφορές, οπότε έχει λογική αυτή η διαφορά! :duh:


ναι βρε το γλυκο κουταλιού πέρα απο το ότι έχει τα σάχκαρα του φρούτου και αυτά αν το φρούτο δεν είναι φρέσκο η καταψυγμένο πχ σε μορφή γλυκού λιωμένου (συνεπώς ο οργανισμός δεν σπαταλάει τόση ενέργεια για να τα πέψει ίση με αυτή που θα πάρει για να έχουνε μηδεν αντίκτυπο στο σώμα) ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ , έχει και 4 κγ ζάχαρη πόσες τεσπά. καμία σχέση. κι εγώ θυμάμαι έφριξα οταν κανοντας το φλεξιποιντς είδα πόσους πόντους είχε ένα μικρό πιατάκι! Ε Φ Ρ Ι Ξ Α ! φαντάσου στο προπόιντς τώρα, μιας και μιλάμε για τροφή πλούσια σε απλά σάκχαρα αρα και απόδοσης λίπους στο σώμα, πόσο παραπάνω θα πάει απο το συν φλέξι/2. Συν 1 μάλλον λόγω μικρής ποσότητας. αμα φας δυο μερίδες όμως δεν θα πρέπει να πάει συν 2 αλλά συν 3. όπως με τις σοκολάτες πχ. οταν τρως μεγάλη ποσότητα είναι πολύ πιο τεράστιο το αντίκτυπο στο σώμα και προσθέτεις συν έναν ενεργειακό πρωπόντο στην ενεργειακή αξία αυτού που τρώς. 

το ίδιο συμβαίνει και μετους χυμούς απο φρούτα η λαχανικά. ακόμα και ο χυμός ντομάτας η ο χυμός καρότου και στο φλέξι και στο προπόιντς, επειδή δεν τρως το φρούτο η το λαχανικό στην στερεά μορφήτ ου στην οποία ο οργανισμός σπαταλάει ενέργεια για να το πέψει, αλλά παίρνεις το σάκχαρο μονομιας μέσα στο σώμα το πληρώνεις... ακριβά. θυμάμαι στο φλέξι 100μλ χυμός πορτοκάλι πέρα απο την μερίδα φρούτου έπαιρνε συν ένα. λογικά, τώρα συν 1 παραπάνω, αρα δύο. 

σόρι αν σε ζάλισα. αλλά να τα λέμε να τα υπενθυμίζουμε και να μην τα ξεχνάμε! να τα διαβάζουνε και οι άλλοι να τα μαθαίνουνε!

α και καλημέρα κι ένα βίντεο απο ένα αγαπημένο μου παιδικό εδώ τέτοια ώρα μικρός το έβλεπα συνεχώς στην ετ 3 θυμάμαι. απολαύστε!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ahim17-aNI

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Παντελή να μην απογοητεύεσαι αλλά να φροντίζεις να μαθαίνεις απο τα λάθη σου. Έχεις καιρό τώρα που κτυπιέσαι και συνεχώς δεν αποφασίζεις ποιο θα κάνεις. μάλλον το πρόβλημα σου δενεινα το πρόγραμμα και η αναποφασιστικότητα σου πηγάζει απο αλλού. 
μια καλη επίσκεψη σεέναν ψυχολόγο ίσως; τι να πώ
και σε έναν ενδοκρινολόγο να κάνεις εξετάσεις να δείς μήπως είναι τπτ απο ενδοκρινικό κοκ, θυρεοειδής η τπτ τέτοιο. 
τι άλλο να σου πώ
για μένα πάντως το πρόγραμμα δουλεύει κατα βάση ρολόι. Θα σου έλεγα να μελετήσεις ακόμα καλύτερα το νέο, και να το εφαρμόσεις η τουλάχιστον να προσαρμοστείς. και να κουβαλάς πάντα το πεδόμετρο μαζί σου. δεν έχιες ιδέα πόσους προπόντους μπορεί να κερδίσεις απο το καθημερινό περπάτημα. αυτό μεταφράζεται σε πιο μεγάλη ελαστικότητα και όχι τύψεις και ενοχές αν φας παραπάνω απο το στάνταρ ημερήσιο σκόρ. Εμένα με σώζεις πάντως! Αυτή είναι η συμβουλή μου!

άντε πάρε κι αυτό
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=uA8yIXcY8HI


είσαι λίγο μεγάλος άλλα τόσο ώστε να μην τα ξέρεις! χαχαχα

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> *9.3.12*
> 
> *Πρωί*
> 1 τοστ 4 
> Corn flakes με γάλα 3 
> 1 καφεδάκι  2 
> 
> *Μεσημέρι*
> ...


εσύ εύα πρέπει να πάρεις το μετάλλειο πίστης σε αυτό το τόπικ. σταθερά γράφεις οτι τρώς πιστή στο πρόγραμμα και στον σκόπο σου.
πόσα έχεις να χάσεις ακόμα;

----------


## euapap

*13.3.12*

*Πρωί*
κορν φλέικς με γάλα 3 


*Μεσημέρι*
2 γεμιστά 5 
1 κομματάκι τυρί 2 

*10/ 25* μέχρι στιγμής

----------


## euapap

πού την είδες την πίστη ρε Μάριε... ασε με είμαι να σκάσω.. είχα φτάσει να έχω χάσει 12 κιλά και τώρα έχω πάρει 5...
όλο έτσι την πατάω.. πάλι από την αρχή τώρα, και για να δουμε

----------


## layza

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> πού την είδες την πίστη ρε Μάριε... ασε με είμαι να σκάσω.. είχα φτάσει να έχω χάσει 12 κιλά και τώρα έχω πάρει 5...
> όλο έτσι την πατάω.. πάλι από την αρχή τώρα, και για να δουμε


 το θεμα ειναι να μην τα παρατας,συνεχισε απο εκει δεν πειραζει!!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by layza_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by euapap_
> πού την είδες την πίστη ρε Μάριε... ασε με είμαι να σκάσω.. είχα φτάσει να έχω χάσει 12 κιλά και τώρα έχω πάρει 5...
> όλο έτσι την πατάω.. πάλι από την αρχή τώρα, και για να δουμε
> 
> ...


Ακριβώς! πολύ σωστά τα λές! 
Εύα ο υγιής ρυθμός να χάνουμε βάρος είναι ένα με δύο ΤΟΠ κιλά κυρίως λίπους τον μήνα. Αργά και σταθερά, οπότε και να το χαλάμε ενίοτε δεν θα παχαίνουμε. πρέπει να περάσει μήνας και βάλε για να αρχίσεις να ξαναπαίρνεις. Πρέπει να τα χάνουμε όπως ακριβώς τα βάζουμε, με τον ρυθμό δηλαδή που σου περίεγραψα! 

σε πόσο διάστημα έχασες και πόσα; να δούμε δηλαδή αν χάνεις με υγιείς ρυθμούς!

----------


## euapap

ξεκίνησα τη δίαιτα το 15 Αυγουστο
έχασα 10 κιλά σε 2 μήνες και μετά άλλα 2 σε άλλους 2. 
Μετά τα χριστούγεννα δεν μπορώ να μπω σε πρόγραμμα με τίποτα. Είμαι εντός πόντων για 1 μέρα, μετά για 3 μέρες τρώω μόνο το βρδυ 30 πόντους. 2 μέρες σωστά, 4 μέρες χάλια. Αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχω βάλει πίσω τα 4 από τα 12... και έχω και 1 βδομάδα να ζυγιστώ, μπορεί να'ναι και 5...
τί με πιάνει και δίνω μια κλωτσιά και χύνω όλο το γάλα που είχα μαζέψει;

----------


## virasana

Κάπως έτσι κι εγώ...χτες έφτιαξα μακαρονόπιτα και ξέφυγα...η ανάγκη για γλυκό ώρες ώρες είναι πολύ έντονη και με αποσυντονίζει. Και να ρωτήσω και κάτι. Πόσα φρούτα μπορούμε να τρώμε την ημέρα;

----------


## yianzy

παιδιά εγώ επίσημα σταμάτησα να δοκιιμάζω με weight watchers και πήγα σε διαιτολόγο .Θα επιστρέψω αφού πρώτα υποφέρω για λίγο καιρό!χαχαχα
12 ημέρες -4 κιλά!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> ξεκίνησα τη δίαιτα το 15 Αυγουστο
> έχασα 10 κιλά σε 2 μήνες και μετά άλλα 2 σε άλλους 2. 
> Μετά τα χριστούγεννα δεν μπορώ να μπω σε πρόγραμμα με τίποτα. Είμαι εντός πόντων για 1 μέρα, μετά για 3 μέρες τρώω μόνο το βρδυ 30 πόντους. 2 μέρες σωστά, 4 μέρες χάλια. Αποτέλεσμα είναι να έχω βάλει πίσω τα 4 από τα 12... και έχω και 1 βδομάδα να ζυγιστώ, μπορεί να'ναι και 5...
> τί με πιάνει και δίνω μια κλωτσιά και χύνω όλο το γάλα που είχα μαζέψει;



εντάξει κουράγιο. Συνήθως όταν δεν μπορούμε να στρώσουμε το πρόγραμμα διατροφής μας φταίε κάτι άλλο, ψυχολογικός παράγων κάτα βάση. Εκτός φυσικά αν δεν τρώς πολλά φιλινγκ εντ χέλθι φουντς, έτσι λέγονται στο νέο τους πρόγραμμα, που φροντίζουνε να σε κρατάνε χορτάτη για πιο πολύ διάστημα. Προσπάθησε να εστιάσεις στο να τρώς πάμπολλα λαχανικά και ένα φρούτο μαζί με καθε γέυμα. τα λεγόμενα cravings μπορούνε να καταπολεμηθούνε με πειθαρχία και σωστό προγραμματισμό αλλά και εφόδια, δηλαδή πλάκωμα σε μπόλικα φρούτα μαζί με 1 κγ μέλι πχ για να φύγει η πείνα. αν καμια φορά φάμε παραπάνω φρούτα, δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος...
Υπομονή! και είπαμε με τι ρυθμό πρέπει να τα χάνουμε. 10 κιλά σε δύο μήνες είναι πάρα πολλά για μένα, ίσως γι αυτό τα ξαναπήρες, δεν άφησες το σύστημα να προσαρμοστεί. πρέπει να φας πολύ πολύ παρπαάνω και να μην αθλείεσαι καθόλου όταν είσαι σε συντήρηση για να πάρεις. 
κουράγιο!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by yianzy_
> παιδιά εγώ επίσημα σταμάτησα να δοκιιμάζω με weight watchers και πήγα σε διαιτολόγο .Θα επιστρέψω αφού πρώτα υποφέρω για λίγο καιρό!χαχαχα
> 12 ημέρες -4 κιλά!


εντάξει στην αρχή φεύγουνε και τα υγρά, αλλά να ξέριες οτι αν ο διαιτολόγος σου τα ξέρει σωστά πρέπει να μην χάνουμε πάνω απο ένα με δύο κιλά κυρίως λίπους τον μήνα... πρέπει να αφήνουμε χρόνο στο σύστημα να προσαρμόζεται για να μηντ α ξαναπαίρνουμε. κι όχι πείνα! μικρα κενά! καλημέρα!

----------


## yianzy

ναι το ξέρω οτι είναι και τα υγρά!Απλα με το συστημα των πόντων νομίζω παρα είχα επιλογές με αποτέλεσμα να ξεφεύγω πιο συχνά.Βεβαια έχω και δυνατή ψυχολογία αυτο τον καιρό!Μου άρεσαν οι πόντοι αλλά πιστεύω οτι χωρίς την ομάδα και τισ συνατνήσεις δεν γίνεται δουλειά!

----------


## euapap

τί είναι τα cravings Μάριε (πόσο με βοηθάς !! να'ξερες)
χθες και σήμερα τα πήγαμε μια χαρά

----------


## Μαρία._ed

yanzy είτε είσαι με ομάδα είτε όχι, αν το έχεις πάρει απόφαση κι έχεις οργανωθεί οποιαδήποτε διατροφή ακολουθήσεις θα σου δώσει αποτέλεσμα. Κανόνες υπάρχουν είτε κάνεις διατροφή με πόντους, είτε κάνεις διατροφή με την βοήθεια διαιτολόγου. Απλά είναι θέμα κατά πόσο μπορείς να πειθαρχήσεις σε αυτούς τους νέους κανόνες. Ευτυχώς η διατροφή των πόντων είναι ελαστική. Ξεφεύγω κι εγώ αλλά προσπαθώ να μην πτοηθώ και να μην το βάλω κάτω. Μέχρι στιγμής τρώγοντας τα πάντα (προσαρμόζοντας την διατροφή μου στις συνθήκες που ζω) νιώθω πολύ ευχαριστημένη για την απώλεια μου. 8 κιλά βάση των γουέϊτ θα έπρεπε να τα έχω χάσει μέσα σε 4-5 μήνες, εγώ τα έχασα ήδη σε 2,5. Υπάρχουν στιγμές που νιώθω να βαριέμαι, αλλά πάντα έχω πλέον στην πίσω πλευρά του μυαλού μου πως δεν πρέπει να τα παρατήσω. Ήδη μου αρέσει που επαναφέρω την παλιά "Μαρία" και θα δεν θα ήθελα να επιστρέψω σε μια εικόνα μου -που αντίκρυσα πρόσφατα σε μια φωτογραφία για βιβλιάριο- που ποτέ μου στην ζωή μου δεν είχα ξαναδεί. Θέλω να μείνει εκεί στην φωτογραφία κι όχι να την φτάσω πάλι... :no:

----------


## yianzy

μπράβο μαράκι!Πας πολύ καλά!Ελπίζω να το καταφέρω και εγω!

----------


## kathoula

Γεια σε ολη την παρεα!!
Μετα απο γεννα (η μικρη μου ειναι 4 μηνων) και 12 κιλακια που πηραααα, λεω να τα χασω προσπαθωνας με weight watchers.
Απλα θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση...ποιο τεστ να κανω για να μετρησω τους ποντους?
το παλιο μου βγαζει 23 και το καινουριο 18..κυκλοφοερουν 2 τεστ θεωρω οτι το γνωριζετε..
φιλια περιμενω απαντηση!!!και θα τα λεε πιο συχνα πλεον!!
:smirk::smirk::smirk::smirk::smirk::smirk::smirk:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

kathoula το πρώτο, το δεύτερο αφορά το μομέντουμ.

----------


## kathoula

Μαρία. 
Ευχαριστώ! :starhit:

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Καλησπέρα! 
Κάνει κάποιος τώρα διατροφή με αυτήν την μέθοδο? ή έχετε σταματήσει?

----------


## euapap

μια ναι μια όχι  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## euapap

Εγω μετά από 4 μέρες εξαντλητικότατης γαστρεντερίτιδας και μην έχοντας φάει τίποτα εκτός απ΄ορυζόνερο και 1 πατάτα... ξέρω ότι αυτά τα κιλά θα επιστρέψουν με χαρά μαζί με την καλή μου υγεία  :Smile:  οποτε 2-3 μέρες μου δίνω να συνέλθω για τα καλά και συνεχίζω.
Ξαναμέτρησα τους πόντους τώρα που αποθήλασα και έχω 24
το άλλο θετικό είναι εδω και πολύ λίγο καιρό μάθαμε ότι περιμένουμε το 3ο μωράκι μας, οποτε θα πρέπει να προσθέσω κάποιους ε;; πόσους;;

----------


## Redish

συγχαρητήρια euapap! με το καλό να έρθει το μωράκι σας!

----------


## kathoula

Μπραβο euapap ασε τις δίαιτες κ ασχολησου με την εγκυμοσυνη!!!  :Smile: ))))))
Redish ξεκινάω weight watchers δοκιμαστηκα 2 βδομαδες, έχω 23 πόντους όριο, θα μου δώσεις κάποια χρήσιμη συμβουλή;;; Έστω κ ενα κιλο να χάσω να πάρω λίγο τα πάνω μου :Frown: ((

----------


## euapap

kathoula η Μαρία. εχει ένα πολύ κατατοπιστικό blog, δες το στην υπογραφή της 
http://adunatisma.wordpress.com/
που έχει πολλά τιπς για το τί να τρως
έκανε και πρόσφατα μια πολυ ενδιαφέρουσα ανάρτηση. Καλή αρχή

----------


## Redish

ωχ συγγνώμη, εγώ δεν κάνω weight watchers. φοβόμουν τον εαυτό μου ότι με τους πόντους θα έκανα ό,τι με τις θερμίδες στην αρχή: θα τους συμπλήρωνα μεν, αλλα από μη καλές/θρεπτικές πηγές δε.
συγγνώμη που επενέβη στο θέμα ενώ δεν ακολουθησα ποτέ αυτό το πρόγραμμα, απλά διαβάζω διάφορα θέματα διότι..όσο ζω μαθαίνω! από όλα, κάτι μπορεί να μάθω
και παλι συγγνωμη... :Frown:

----------


## kathoula

Καλημερα!!Ok Redish, εχεις δίκιο όσον αφορά τις θρεπτικά τροφές. Ακολουθείς κάτι άλλο;  :Smile: )))

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Εύααααα τι ευχάριστα νέα είναι αυτά καλή μου; Μπράβο! 10 επιπλέον πόντους δικαιούσαι λόγω της εγκυμοσύνης. Επίσης διάβασε αυτό εδώ: http://www.buzzle.com/articles/how-t...pregnancy.html
Πάντως γενικά όπως έχω διαπιστώσει απ'το ψάξιμο μου στο google οι πληροφορίες για τις εγκυμονούσες και τις θηλάζουσες, δίνονται μέσω φόρουμς και αυτό γιατί συνήθως το πρόγραμμα των γουέϊτ δίνει συμβουλές μόνο στις ομάδες στις συναντήσεις κι όχι online. Μάλιστα μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί πλέον ακόμη και στα νεώτερα βιβλία τους δεν περιλαμβάνουν πληροφορίες για γυναίκες εγκύους που θέλουν να συνεχίσουν την διατροφή τους με το γουέϊτι και συστήνουν πάντα να συνεργάζονται με τον γιατρό που τις έχει αναλάβει. Από μιας άποψης έχουν δίκιο, γιατί για κάθε γυναίκα η εγκυμοσύνη είναι διαφορετική, άλλες δεν την καταλαβαίνουν καθόλου κι άλλες ταλαιπωρούνται απ'τα γνωστά συμπτώματα. Οπότε Εύα μίλα και με τον γιατρό σου καλύτερα και μετά προσάρμοσε τις συμβουλές του ανάλογα με τους πόντους. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για το νέο μωράκι και σε σένα, μια καλή εγκυμοσύνη! :love:

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Συγχαρητήρια euapap!! Με το καλώ το μωράκι σου!

Ξεκίνησα και εγώ ww

kathoula αν θέλεις μπορούμε να γράφουμε τι τρώμε εδώ καθημερινά..να βοηθιόμαστε!

Ξέρετε μήπως και τους πόντους για γεμιστά? ή δεν τους βρίσκω πουθενά ή δεν τους βλέπω..

----------


## kathoula

ʼντε καλη μας αρχή elafaki20 . Θα προσπαθήσω να γράφω κάθε μέρα κ φυσικά να βοηθά η μια την άλλη. Φιλια

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα και από μένα!
Τι νέα; Χαθήκαμε λίγο καιρό, διότι είχα πολλα τρεχάματα και προέκυψε και ένα μικροπροβληματάκι υγείας, που ευτυχώς ξεπέρασα.
Διαβάζω και τα ευχάριστα! Με το καλό το τρίτο σου παιδάκι euapap, αυτά είναι πράγματι ευχάριστα νέα!
Επίσης καλή επιτυχία και στα υπόλοιπα μέλη, που όπως βλέπω ξεκινούν ή θα ξεκινήσουν την προσπάθεια. Καλή δύναμη!
Στα των κιλών μου τώρα, έχω καλά νέα, μια και επιτέλους ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα, πριν δύο εβδομάδες, το Σάββατο 17 Μαρτίου.
Η πορεία μου ως τώρα είναι η εξής:

*17/3 105,5*
*24/3 104,9*
*31/3 103,9*

Συνεχίζω κανονικά και αταλάντευτα.

Σήμερα έφαγα:

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

50 γρ. δημητριακά
με 20 ml γάλα 1,5%

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 κομμάτι πατάτες ογκρατέν
Σαλάτα ντομάτα με 3 κ.γλ. λάδι
50 γρ. ψωμί
1 μπάρα δημητριακών (σαν επιδόρπιο)


19,5 πόντοι έως τώρα
10,5 πόντοι υπόλοιπο ημέρας

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## p_k

test ticker

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Ας γράψω και τα δικά μου σήμερα..

Μεσημέρι: 2 γεμιστά και γαρίδες τηγανιτές (12)
Απόγευμα: 2 σοκοφρέτες (7)
Βράδυ: τόστ μόνο με τυρί (3,5)
Αργότερα: ένα μαρτίνι (1)

Σύνολο: 23,5/25

----------


## Redish

> _Originally posted by kathoula_
> Καλημερα!!Ok Redish, εχεις δίκιο όσον αφορά τις θρεπτικά τροφές. Ακολουθείς κάτι άλλο; )))


από τα 89 εως τα 65 που έφτασα τώρα, έχω περάσει από διάφορες δοκιμαστικές φάσεις.
αρχικά υπολογισμός θερμίδων, μετά προσοχή στο από πού τις παίρνω, μετά μείωση πολύ των θερμίδων (βλακεια μου), μετά ατκινς, μετά ντουκαν και τέλος πάλι άτκινς... 
Τώρα τους τελευταιους μήνες αποφασισα απλά να διατηρήσω αυτά που έχω για κανα 6μηνο, κάνοντας σωστή διατροφή, και σε κανα-δυο μήνες να προσπαθήσω για πιο κάτω. Διότι είδα ότι το χαμηλοτερο που έχω φτάσει είναι 63.8 κι αυτό με πολύ κόπο, και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει. Οπότε απλά τώρα προσέχω, διατηρώ, και έχω βάλει την κινηση στη ζωή μου, έστω και με το ζόρι, επί καθημερινής βάσεως 
Δεν με νοιάζει και πολύ να μην χάσω άλλο. Το σώμα μου έχει αλλάξει και δεν θα με πείραζε να μείνω σε αυτά τα κιλά και απλά να σμιλεύσω το σώμα :Wink:

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια!! Πως πάτε?

έγω σήμερα ξέφυγα λιγάκι..

Μεσημέριανο-πατάτες τηγανητές μα καλαμαράκια (17,5)
Απόγευματινό- 1 κομμάτι μπακλαβάς (7)
Βράδυ- τοστ μόνο με τυρί (3,5)

Σύνολο 28/25 αυτόν τον μπακλαβά τι τον ήθελα..??

----------


## euapap

*1.4.12*

*Πρωί*
2 φέτες ψωμί με 1 τριγωνάκι τυράκι 3 
1 μπανάνα 1 
1 καπουτσινάκι 0 

*Μεσημέρι*
κινέζικο αλλά λίγο 6 
1 φέτα φωμί 2 

*Απόγευμα*
τίποτα

*Βράδυ*
1 τοστ 5 
φρουτοσαλάτα με μέλι 1 


*16/ 35* μιλάμε για πολύ αναγούλα

----------


## kathoula

Μια απορία φίλες μου!!! Το κρέας πχ ποσα γραμμάρια κοτόπουλο ειναι η μερίδα; Αψητο η μαγειρεμενο;; Ελπίζω να μου απαντήσετε αυριο έχω κοτόπουλο με σαλατα.. Φιλια!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

120 γρ. είναι η μερίδα σε όλα τα κρεατικά και ψαρικά, μαγειρεμένα (ψητά ή νερόβραστα).

----------


## kathoula

καλημερα ww! 
λοιπον για χθες 1/4 
πρωι : 1 ποτ γαλα και καφε με στεβια 2π
μεσημερι : πατατες ψητες και σαλατα 2 κουτ λαδι 
και πορτοκαλι 6π (ηταν διπλη μεριδα) και 2π(λαδι)
απογευμα : καφε με στεβια και αχλαδι 1π(για την στεβια???)
βραδυ : popcorn 4π (8 χουφτες)

Συνολο: 15 π / 23 π

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Καλησπέρα!!

Πρωί: 2 Κουλουράκια (2)
Μεσημέρι: σουπιές με σπανάκι με μία φέτα ψωμί και ένα ποτήρι πορτοκαλάδα (11.5)
Απόγευμα: 3 σοκολατάκια και 2 κουλουράκια (5)
Βράδυ:σουπιές με σπανάκι με μία φέτα ψωμί (10)

Σύνολο 28,5/25 πότε θα σταματήσω να τρώω τα παραπάνω..? Αύριο θα τα πάω καλύτερα!

----------


## kathoula

Elafaki20 δεν είσαι μονη σου... Και εγω σημερα 29/23 σημερα εφαγα αρκετά παραπάνω... Ίσως επειδή είμαι αγχωμενη για αυριο κάτι που μου έτυχε..τι να πω!!!! Έλα αυριο θα ειμαστε πιο συγκρατημενες :cul::crazy: φιλια

----------


## kathoula

Γεια σας!! 
Οντως η σημερινη μερα ειναι καλυτερη!!! 
Θα ηθελα να υπενθυμισω οτι δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε την ασκηση στην καθημερινοτητα μας.
Ετσι μετα απο συμβουλη προπονητη, ΝΑΙ στην δεκαλεπτη διαλειμματικη προπονηση πρωι - βραδυ. :thumbup:

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Καλημέρα!!
Και εμένα kathoula η χθεσινή μέρα πήγε πολύ καλά και θα προσπαθήσω και η σημερινή να είναι το ίδιο καλη..! εύχομαι το ίδιο και για σένα

Λοιπόν για εχθές..
Μεσημέρι- Μακαρόνια νερόβραστα με μία φέτα ψωμί και ένα ποτήρι πορτοκαλάδα και ένα κομμάτακι σοκολάτα υγείας (8,5)
Απόγευμα- 2 τοστ μόνο με τυρί (7)
Βράδυ- μακαρόνια νερόβραστα με 2 φέτες τυρί (7,5)

Σύνολο 23/25

----------


## Μαρία._ed

elafaki20 έχεις υπερβολικά πολλούς υδατάνθρακες σήμερα. Θα σου πρότεινα να μην φας ψωμί με τα μακαρόνια, ρίξε τυράκι από πάνω και για το απόγευμα αν και είναι καλύτερα να φας 2 φρούτα, φάε 1 τοστ κι όχι 2. :wink2:

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Μαρία και εγώ το σκεφτόμουν αλλά επειδή νηστέυω έχω αποκλείσει πολλά απο την διατροφή μου.
Ακόμα και το τυρί που γράφω οτι τρώω δεν είναι κανονικό τυρί..είναι απο αυτό το νηστήσιμο,αν και ήμουν αντίθετη αρχικά με αυτό το τυρί..

Αλλά δεν τα πάω και πολύ καλά με τα φρούτα για αυτό καταφεύγω σε πολλούς υδατάνθρακες..θα το προσπαθήσω πάντως σήμερα να μην φάω τόσους, σε ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση και αν δεις και κάτι άλλο που κάνω λάθος θα ήθελα πολύ να μου το πεις..!! :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ααα δεν ήξερα ότι νηστεύεις. Οκ τότε... Φρούτα και λαχανικά να τρως έστω με το ζόρι. Οι "πόντοι" λένε, να τρως τουλάχιστον 100 γρ. φρούτο και 100 γρ. λαχανικά. Αυτό είναι το ελάχιστο που μπορεί κανείς να τρώει που δεν τους έχει ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια.

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Μαρία σήμερα τα πήγα καλύτερα νομίζω..έβαλα και φρούτα και λαχανικά αν μπορούμε να πούμε την ντομάτα λαχανικό γιατί είχα διαβάσει οτι θεωρείται ως φρούτο αλλά τεσπα..

Μεσημέρι- σπανακόρυζο με μία φέτα ψωμί (12)
Απόγευμα- 4 πορτοκάλια
Βράδυ- 2 τοστ με τυρί και ντομάτα (7)

Σύνολο 19/25

----------


## kathoula

Μπραβο elafaki20 και εγω σημερα τα πηγα εξίσου καλα όπως χθες. Τώρα μου υπολοιπονται 5ποντοι αλλα θα πιω γαλατακι ζεστό απλό κ θρεπτικο  :Smile:  οι κολοκυθοσποροι πόσους πόντους έχουν; Βρήκα μόνο ηλιοσπορους.

----------


## kathoula

Πρόβλημα με lillyslim ticker γιατι;;;;;;;;;  :Frown:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ο κώδικας που πήρες kathoula είναι ΗΤΜL, για εδώ χρειάζεσαι το Image URL. Όταν σου δώσει τον κώδικα του τίκερ θα το βάλεις ανάμεσα σε αυτό εδώ: [img]ticker [/img] (όπου τίκερ=κώδικας (χωρίς το κενό)).

----------


## elafaki20_ed

ωραία kathoula πετάει η ομάδα λοιπόν!!
Αύριο έχω και ζύγισμα για να δούμε..

Σήμερα: 
Μεσημέρι- φακές με μία φέτα ψωμί και 2 σοκολάτακια υγείας (11)
Βράδυ- φακές με 3 φρυγανιές (9,5)

Σύνολο 20,5/25

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Μετά από μια απαράδεκτη διατροφικά εβδομάδα, έμεινα έκπληκτος όταν ανεβαίνοντας το πρωί στη ζυγαριά είδα απώλεια 200 γραμμαρίων! Φαταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν εφάρμοζα το πρόγραμμα!
Σήμερα ξεκινάει μια ακόμη εβδομάδα (μια και ζυγίζομαι Σάββατο) και πιστεύω ότι θα πάω καλά. Από εμένα εξαρτάται άλλωστε!
Να έχετε ένα τέλειο Σαββατοκύριακο, καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια όλων!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Καλημέρα!
> Μετά από μια απαράδεκτη διατροφικά εβδομάδα, έμεινα έκπληκτος όταν ανεβαίνοντας το πρωί στη ζυγαριά είδα απώλεια 200 γραμμαρίων! Φαταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν εφάρμοζα το πρόγραμμα!
> Σήμερα ξεκινάει μια ακόμη εβδομάδα (μια και ζυγίζομαι Σάββατο) και πιστεύω ότι θα πάω καλά. Από εμένα εξαρτάται άλλωστε!
> Να έχετε ένα τέλειο Σαββατοκύριακο, καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια όλων!


καλημερα παντελη
και βεβαια απο εσενα εξαρταται
μπηκε η ανοιξη παντελη, νομιζω ειναι ειναι μια ωραια ωθηση οτι ξυπνανε ολες οι κοιμισμενες μας διαθεσεις για κινηση και ανανεωση!
προχωραμε!!!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Συγχαρητήρια για την εκπληκτική απώλεια!
Το είπες και το έκανες, μπράβο!
Δεν πρόκειται να παραιτηθώ ποτέ!
Θα κάνω αυτά που πρέπει, έστω και με καθυστέρηση, γιατί άφησα πολύτιμο χρόνο να χαθεί, αλλά στα 79 κιλά θα φτάσω.

----------


## Wishing

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα!
Είχα διαβάσει το τόπικ από το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι και, παρόλο που τη θεώρησα μια από τις καλύτερες διατροφές, λόγω διακοπών την αμέλησα... Τώρα όμως ήρθα και είμαι αποφασισμένη! Και θα συνεχίσω ακόμα κ όταν θα κάνω παρατυπίες! Γιατί πιστεύω και οι παρατυπίες μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι και θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζουμε με αυτές ακόμα κ μετά το χάσιμο των κιλών μας... Και γι αυτό θα ήθελα να πω και στον παντελή να μην σκέφτεται να φύγει από το φόρουμ γιατί όχι μόνο δεν κουράζει αλλά η επιμονή του είναι αξιοθαύμαστη..
Σε μένα τώρα! είμαι 1,69 και γύρω στα 73 κιλά. Το καλοκαίρι παντρεύομαι και θέλω να είμαι 62 - 63 κιλά! και 61 δεν θα μου κακοφαινόταν :starhit: Πιο κάτω δεν μου πάει.. Μου αρέσει η ww γιατί μου απενεχοποίησε τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά! με τις θερμίδες δεν τα πλησίαζα και ήξερα ότι είναι λάθος.. Ξεκίνησα εδώ και 1 βδομάδα και γενικά την κράτησα καλά εκτός από χθες...Αχ αυτά τα μεζεδάκια! Τσίμπησα 28 πόντους :tumble:
Αυτή τη βδομάδα πιο συντηρητικά να αναπληρώσω, έχω 22 π. καθημερινά. Σήμερα έφαγα 
1 τοστ 4 π
1 μήλο
1 σαλάτα παντζάρια με 1κγ λάδι + φέτα 1 + 2
μακαρόνια ολικής νερόβραστα με σάλτσα με λίγο λάδι + τυρί λάιτ 3 + 1 + 2
κορν φλέικς με γάλα ημιάπαχο 2 + 2
σύνολο 17 π / 22 (μείον 5 για τα χθεσινά.. πολλοί είναι λέτε; )

Εσείς κάνετε flexipoints; Αν έχετε καμια παρατήρηση ευπρόσδεκτη! Καλή μας προσπάθεια!

----------


## elafaki20_ed

Γεια σου Wishing καλώς ήρθες και η ώρα η καλή..!!
Και εγώ μία εβδομάδα και κάτι κάνω w w και είναι απο τις καλύτερες διατροφές που έχω κάνει!!
Καλή μας δύναμη!!

----------


## Wishing

Καλή μας δύναμη elafaki! Εγώ αυτή τη βδομάδα δεν κρατήθηκα αλλά από αύριο θα ξαναρχίσω! Σάββατο - κυριακή εννοείται δεν θα μετράω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να φάω χωρίς λαιμαργία συγκρατημένα... Κάποιες φορές δεν προλαβαίνω να καταλάβω αν εχω χορτάσει  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Είμαι στο chatroom. Όποιος θέλει, τα λέμε από εκεί!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Wishing, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια και σου εύχομαι ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ και ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!
Όλα να σου έρθουν βολικά!  :Smile:

----------


## kathoula

Γεια σας μετα απο πολυ καιρο!!!!
Λοιπόν σταμάτησα για δυο βδομαδες τη διατροφή λόγω υγείας κ εδω κ τρεις μερες επανήλθα δυναμικά!!! 
Ααααα ξεκίνησα κ σχοινακι.... Καθε πρωι νιώθω κοριτσάκι με το σχοινακι ... Το βραδυ όμως μιλάμε για πόνο το κορμί ... Αλλα συνεχίζω!!!!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

τι έγινε νέκρα;
χαθήκαμε όλοι!

σόρι εμένα πάλι κλάταρε το λάπτοπ, έτρεχα και με την σχολή, με τον στρατό κοκ άφήστε τα

πως πάει μαρία το κουράγιο; 
παντελή έχασες καθόλυ;

ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά και να μπαίνουμε πιο συχνά

ευα τωρα ειδα τι ειχες πει. κρειβινγκ ειναι οι λαιμαργίες που μας πιάνουνε ώρες ώρες παρολο που δεν πειναμε πραγματικα κοκ
φρουτα και ογκωδη λαχανικα θα μας βοηθανε με αυτές τις λαιμαργίες, καθώς και να τρώφε φαγητά σε λογικές ποσότητες όλες τις ώρες της ημέρα που να μας ικανοποιούνε και να μην στερούμαστε τπτ!

εγω σταθερα έχασα ακομα ενα κιλό. δυο τρια ακομα και θα σταματήσω. 

κουράιγο σε όλους

----------


## asteri26

kalispera tha ithela na mathw perissoteres plirofories gia ti diaita mporei kapoios na me boithisei?euxaristw

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μάριεεεε τι κάνεις αγόρι μου; Όλα καλά; Εγώ προσπαθώ να κρατάω μια ...συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία, διαφορετικά θα κλατάρω! Προς το παρόν τα οικονομικά μας είναι απίστευτα λιτά (ότι δίνει το ταμείο ανεργίας). Αλλά οκ, την βγάζουμε με αρκετό στρίμωγμα και μπόλικα καβούρια στην τσέπη!!! :P
Διατροφικά τώρα... το άλλαξα κι εγώ! Ακολουθώ το φλέξι! Όχι ότι και το points plus δεν "δούλευε", απλά κουράστηκα να κάθομαι και να υπολογίζω το παραμικρό, ενώ στο φλέξι είναι όλα έτοιμα. Κι άλλωστε δεν μπορώ να ακολουθήσω τις συνεχής αλλαγές στο πρόγραμμα. Ευτυχώς πάω καλά, παρά τα σκαμπανευάσματα μου. Σήμερα η ζυγαριά με έδειξε πως άλλαξα δεκάδα, επιτέλους!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

*108,6 κιλά*

Ξεκινάω.

* asteraki, πού βρίσκεσαι;

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

καλημερα πικαπα!!!!!
καλη αρχη!!!
κουραγιο!!!
τα κιλα φευγουν ευκολα, το θεμα ειναι να μπεις στην νεα ρουτινα, τα ξερεις.
(νομιζω η υπογραφη σου θελει και ενα L)

ισως σε βοηθησει η καθημερινη καταγραφη. εμενα με βοηθαει.
ΕΝΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΘΑ ΝΙΚΗΣΟΥΜΕ!!!! (ψινακης)

----------


## p_k

2sweet2b4go10, σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση!
Πραγματικά δεν πάει άλλο, οπότε δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια αναβολών.
Η χθεσινή πρώτη μέρα κύλησε σωστά, το ίδιο και η σημερινή.
Καλό σημάδι αυτό, από εμένα εξαρτάται αν θα τα καταφέρω.
Όσο για το "ενωμένες", προφανώς θα εννοείς "ενωμένες προσπάθειες", οπότε το δέχομαι!  :Wink: 
Αν και εσύ βρίσκεσαι στο τέλος της προσπάθειας και σου αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Με κάτι γραμμάρια παραπάνω εγώ από σένα Παντελή, άντε να προχωρήσουμε παρέα προς τα κάτω! Με σταθερή πορεία θα τα καταφέρουμε, κάποια στιγμή... Οι στάσεις για χαλάρωση είναι μες το πρόγραμμα, αλλά ποτέ να μην πτοούμαστε και γυρίζουμε πίσω. Κοιτάμε μπροστά για τα καλύτερα και τα πίσω μένουν εκεί που είναι (πσςς τι φιλοσόφησα πάλι)! :spin:

----------


## p_k

Μαρία, πας θαυμάσια με το πρόγραμμα!
Συνέχισε έτσι και μια μέρα τα περιττα κιλά θα έχουν εξαφανιστεί.
Θέλει επιμονή και υπομονή.

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα αγαπητά μου γουετγοσεράκια! εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά και να αγωνίζεστε για τους στόχους σας. Εύχομαι ακόμα οι στιγμές σας να είναι γεμάτες απολαύσεις μακρυά από απαγορεύσεις παντώς τύπου  :Smile:  Έχω πάρα πολύ καιρό να μπω σε αυτό το τόπικ και ήθελα να σας χαιρετήσω. Στο φόρουμ ρίχνω καμιά κλεφτή ματιά που και που. 

Τα νέα που αφορούν τα κιλά και τις διατροφικές μου συνήθειες πάνω κάτω με βρίσκουν στα ίδια. Υπήρξε ένα διάστημα που ανέβηκα και τώρα είμαι και πάλι στα σταθερά. Πειραματίζομαι με διάφορα τρόφιμα και νέες γεύσεις. Ακόμα δοκίμασα και κάποια συμπληρώματα. Για το καλοκαίρι προβλέπεται καρπούζι, πεπόνι, ροδάκινα, φράουλες, κεράσια και όλα τα σχετικά! Μαζί με όλα αυτά πολλές βουτιές που εύχομαι να έχω χρόνο γι αυτές και ίσως άλλη μία περίοδος γυμναστηρίου, αφού δεν έχω ολόχρονη συνδρομή και ακολουθώ τις ορέξεις μου. Αυτό το διάστημα όλα μου λένε να ξεκινήσω και πάλι γυμναστήριο  :Smile:

----------


## C_P

Χαίρετε και γεια σας..
Ξεκίνησα διαβάζοντας τα περισσότερα από τα θέματα που αφορούν την weight watchers Και αποφάσισα ότι ίσως μπορέσω να τη ξεκινήσω... Θα πω μερικά πράγματα για μένα ίσα ίσα για να συστηθώ. Είχα ξεκινήσει το 2008 μεσογειακή διατροφή σε διαιτολόγο και από τα 105,2 κατάφερα και έφτασα στα 90 περίπου, σταμάτησα πήρα 2-3 κιλά και παρέμεινα σταθερή σε αυτά. Το 2011 συνέχισα αυτή την προσπάθεια από τα 93,2 έφτασα στα 83 περίπου πάλι με μεσογειακή. Το κατώτερο που έχω φτάσει είναι 80 κιλά. Αυτή τη στιγμή, λόγω ατασθαλιών από τα χριστούγεννα και μετά, έχω φτάσει πάλι στα 87-88 και θέλω να καταφέρω να τα χάσω τελειωτικά. Ένας εφικτός στόχος για μένα θεωρώ πως είναι τα 69-70 κιλά και βλέπουμε. Γυμναστική κάνω τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια σε γυμναστήριο, ανάλογα τις υποχρεώσεις 1-3 φορές την εβδομάδα. 
Αυτά από μένα. Εύχομαι να τα καταφέρω τελειωτικά αυτή τη φορά. 
Και μια και στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο. Αποφάσισα και τη σημερινή ακόμα μέρα να την μετρήσω σαν weight watchers και να πορευτώ από εδώ και πέρα, θέλω τη βοήθειά σας σε περίπτωση λάθους σε πόντους ή σε τυχόν ερωτήσεις που θα προκύψουν.. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια όλων σας...!

Σήμερα έχω φάει- μέχρι τώρα:
1 κούπα γάλα 2% + δύο πολύ μικρά φετάκια κέικ (1π+5π)
2 κομμάτια πίτσα μεσαία (τυρί, ζαμπόν, πιπεριά) 10π
Μπρόκολο+ λάδι (1 κουτ. σούπας)+ λεμόνι 2π
1 μπανάνα μεσαία 1,5 π
σύνολο: 19,5/21π (όπως με έχω υπολογίσει)

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλώς όρισες και καλή αρχή στην νέα σου προσπάθεια. Μια διόρθωση να κάνεις και ισχύει σε όλα τα φλέξι, 1 κγ. λάδι = 1 πόντος, άρα 1 ΚΣ = 3 πόντοι, όχι 2. 
Επιπλέον αν έχεις σταθερές μέρες και σταθερό πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς 12 έξτρα πόντους την εβδομάδα, λόγω γυμναστικής, αν θες να φας κάτι επιπλέον. Προσοχή όμως, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να το κάνεις. Αν θες τους χρησιμοποιείς. 

Ακόμη αν μια μέρα δεν φας μέχρι 4 πόντους τους κρατάς κι αυτούς στην άκρη να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις μια άλλη μέρα μέσα στην εβδομάδα όπως εσύ θες. Προσοχή: μόνο 4 πόντους ανά ημέρα. Και πάλι, αν θες.

Αυτή η ευελιξία ισχύει αν θες να έχεις μια αργή και σταθερή απώλεια, χωρίς να νιώθεις ότι στερήσε ή ακόμη μαζεύεις πόντους για να φας κάπου έξω -στο τέλος της εβδομάδας- χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι πόντους και δίαιτες!! :yes:  :Wink: 

Όλοι οι αποθηκευμένοι πόντοι δεν μεταφέρονται για την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Φτου και πάλι απ'την αρχή! :smilegrin:

----------


## C_P

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαρία για τις πληροφορίες.. Θα το έχω ύποψιν μου αυτό με το λάδι.. Γιατί στο άλλο θέμα "weight watchers points" που είχε συγκεντρωμένους τους πόντους έλεγε.. 1 πόντος για κοφτή κουταλιά και κουταλιά σούπας 2 πόντοι..
Ευτυχώς τότε που έκανα γυμναστική σήμερα... και παρόλο που έχω υπερβεί λίγο τους 21 πόντους δε θα πειράξει πολύ.. 
Για να δούμε αυτή τη φορά θα τον πιάσουμε το στόχο..? 
Σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## C_P

Καλησπέρα και πάλι... 
Σήμερα έχουμε φάει:
6 κουταλιές δημητριακά + γάλα 2%+ μπισκότο (4π)
τυρόπιτα με σουσάμι & ζαμπόν + καρότο τριμμένο με λάδι & λεμόνι (10π)
πεπόνι (0π)
μισό ποτήρι τζιν με τόνικ + λεμόνι (2π)- ξημερώματα το ήπια αυτό το πιασα στη σημερινή μέρα.. :P
σύνολο μέχρι τώρα 16π αν τα υπολόγισα καλά.. έχουμε ακόμα 5 πόντους για σήμερα...

----------


## C_P

Καλησπέρα και σήμερα... Σήμερα έκανα υπερβολή.. και έχω ξεπεράσει σίγουρα τους πόντους που μου αναλογούσαν και μάλιστα κατά πολύ.. Αλλά ήμουν σε φάση εκδρομής...
έχουμε και λέμε:
πρωινό: μια μπάρα δημητριακών και ένα τοστ μόνο με τυρί (6π)
χυμό πορτοκάλι και μια φέτα κέικ (4π)
ένα μπαρμπούνι, 15 τηγανητές πατάτες, μια φέτα ψωμί, τυρί γραβιέρα και σαλάτα μαρούλι με σος από μέλι και μουστάρδα (12-15π χοντρά χοντρά)
μια μπάρα δημητριακών και ένα cappuccino (3π)
και δυστυχώς γυρίσαμε αργά και μας είχε κόψει η πείνα όποτε έφαγα και κάτι τυροπιτάκια...
αύριο όμως σύνεση και πάλι για να δούμε τι θα γίνει...

----------


## C_P

Να μαι και πάλι! Καλησπέρα!
Λοιπόν, χθες ημέρα Δευτέρα μετά τις ατασθαλίες της Κυριακής το συμμάζεψα λίγο..
Οπότε είχαμε:
γάλα με δημητριακά και ένα μπισκότο (4π)
σολωμό με σαλάτα μαρούλι με λάδι και λίγα αμύγδαλα μέσα (9π)
3 βερίκοκα (0π)
1 τοστ μόνο με τυρί + 1 μπισκότο με σοκολάτα (7π)
1 coca cola light (0π)
20/21
+ μια ώρα έντονη αεροβική γυμναστική

Σήμερα ημέρα Τρίτη:
Έχω φάει μέχρι τώρα:
Γάλα με δημητριακά και ένα μπισκότο (4π)
1 μπανάνα (1,5π)
μακαρόνια με τυρί κίτρινο και σάλτσα με τομάτα, μελιτζάνα, κολοκύθι (10π)

Αυτά μέχρι τώρα.. Αν διαπιστώνετε κανένα λάθος στον υπολογισμό παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσετε γιατί είμαι καινούργια στον υπολογισμό. Ευχαριστώ και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους που κάνουν τη δική τους προσπάθεια..

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> 2sweet2b4go10, σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση!
> Πραγματικά δεν πάει άλλο, οπότε δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια αναβολών.
> Η χθεσινή πρώτη μέρα κύλησε σωστά, το ίδιο και η σημερινή.
> Καλό σημάδι αυτό, από εμένα εξαρτάται αν θα τα καταφέρω.
> Όσο για το "ενωμένες", προφανώς θα εννοείς "ενωμένες προσπάθειες", οπότε το δέχομαι! 
> Αν και εσύ βρίσκεσαι στο τέλος της προσπάθειας και σου αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια!


εχεχεχεχεχχε ναι, το "ενωμενες" ηταν αστειακι για να ευθυμησομε :Ρ
ιιιιφιφιφιφ μπα...δυστυχως δεν βρισκομαι καθολου στο τελος. οπως θα ξερεις κι εσυ καλα, τα κιλα αυτα ειναι πιο ζορικα απο τα αρχικα,αλλα δεν πειραζει, στην επιμονη προσπαθεια, κανενα κιλο δεν εχει ελπιδες επιβιωσης. :smirk:χιχιχι
ελπιζω να κρατας σημειωσεις, αν οχι εδω, δικες σου.βοηθανε πολυ.

μαρακι
συνεχισε σταθερα,πας πολυ καλα!!  :Smile: 

c p
καλωσηρθες! καλο κουραγιο για την προσπαθεια σου.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Να'σαι καλά 2sweet... Καλύτερα δεν θα μπορούσα να πάω. Χωρίς βιασύνες και χωρίς στερήσεις και πάντα με καταγραφή καθημερινή των όσων τρώω (που και που κανά περπάτημα για ξεσκούριασμα), είμαι μια χαρά. Για μένα προέχει η υγεία μου και 2η φέρνω την εμφάνισή μου! :saint2:

----------


## Priggipisa

Καλησπερα παρεα, ειμαι καινουργια εδω.. και ηθελα να ρωτισο αν ξερει κανενας αν ηπαρχει Weight Watchers στη Θεσσαλονικη? Θελω να χασω 30 κιλα και δεν θελω να χασω αλλο χρονο. Δεν βιαζομαι για το καλοκαιρι, μονο για τη υγεια μου. Να πω αλιθεια της διετες ειμαι σιγουρη μπορω να βρω online, αλλα αλλο ειναι να βρεθεις με αλλους στη ηδια θεση μια φωρα τη εβδομαδα (ετσι νομιζο ειναι το Weight Watchers οσο εχω ακουσει απο συγγενεις στη Αμερικη. Αν ξερει κανενας αν ηπαρχει, που ειναι, ενα τελεφονο? θα ημουνα ευγνομων! Ευχαριστω! Δεν εχω η ξερω τι ειναι αυτο το U2U, αλλα μπορειτε να απαντησετε εδω.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Priggipisa καλώς όρισες. Γενικά δεν υπάρχουν Weight Watchers στην Ελλάδα απ'το 2006.

----------


## Priggipisa

Ευχαριστω Μαρια,

Κριμα αλλα, ειχα σκοπο να δω διετολογο αλλα ειχα ακουσει το Weight Watchers ειτανε καλο και μετα βρηκα αυτο το σιτε.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ναι ήταν όντως καλό και έχουν να το επιβεβαιώσουν όσοι κι όσες ήταν μέλη. Κι εγώ δεν πρόλαβα να έχω την τύχη του να γίνω μέλος. Όταν έκανα την αναζήτηση, είχαν ήδη κλείσει!

----------


## *Katie

πράγματι είναι η μόνη διατροφή με την οποία μπόρεσα να χάσω 16 ολοκληρα κιλά σε 6 μηνες, χωρίς πίεση. Και έκανα πολύ καιρο να τα ξαναπάρω με πολύυυυυυ φαγητο. Για αλλους λόγους εγώ δεν τα κατάφερα ήταν και τα κιλα μου πολλά, έχασα και το κουράγιο μου, τελωςπαντων κατεληξα στην επέμβαση. Αλλά από ολες τις προσπάθειες που έχω κάνει στην ζωή μου , η μόνη περίοδος που θυμάμαι καμία φορά ακόμη και με νοσταλγία ήταν όταν έκανα αυτη την διατροφη. Σε ωθεί σε φρούτα και λαχανικά, σου απαγορεύει με τροπο τα παχυντικά χωρίς να νιώθεις πίεση και απαγόρευση και προάγει την άσκηση. 
Εγώ ήμουν από τις τυχερές που πρόλαβα τις συναντήσεις... πραγματικά σε ενέπνεαν να προχωρήσεις , ήταν κάτι σαν group therapy. Αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχετε και εσείς εδώ μεταξύ σας??? 
Καλή συνέχεια και καλό καλοκαίρι

----------


## semelia

καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!!!!
μόλις έκανα εγγραφή εδώ.... έψαχνα να βρω συνδέσμους σχετικά με τα w.w. που παρακολουθούσα πριν 12 χρόνια περίπου....
δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχουν πια στην ελλάδα και το μόνο ενδιαφέρον που βρήκα είναι αυτό το φόρουμ!
έχω πάρει από τότε περίπου 10 κιλά και όλο κι ανεβαίνω.... :sniffle:
ελπίζω μαζί σας να βρω ξανά τον παλιό μου εαυτό και την αυτοπεποίθησή μου!!!!!!

:wink1:

----------


## semelia

επίσης, θα ήθελα να μάθω πού βρήκατε το καινούργιο πρόγραμμα (πόντοι, συνταγές κλπ.) γιατί εγώ έχω τα παλιά που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με τα νέα όπως έμαθα.
θα ήθελα να αρχίσω το συντομότερο.
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλώς όρισες. Ότι χρειάζεσαι για την διατροφή με τους πόντους των ww, μπορείς να δεις εδώ: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326 Διάβασε όλο το τόπικ θα βρεις όλες τις απαραίτητες οδηγίες και συμβουλές για να αρχίσεις. Το έχουν αναρτήσει 2 συμφορουμίτισσες που έκαναν την διατροφή αυτή, όταν αγόρασαν το πακέτο των γουέϊτ όσο ήταν ακόμη στην Ελλάδα. Τώρα αν θες να αποκτήσεις το πιο καινούριο, θα είναι στα αγγλικά, μέσω eBay ή amazon, το οποίο δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά.

----------


## semelia

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Καλώς όρισες. Ότι χρειάζεσαι για την διατροφή με τους πόντους των ww, μπορείς να δεις εδώ: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326 Διάβασε όλο το τόπικ θα βρεις όλες τις απαραίτητες οδηγίες και συμβουλές για να αρχίσεις. Το έχουν αναρτήσει 2 συμφορουμίτισσες που έκαναν την διατροφή αυτή, όταν αγόρασαν το πακέτο των γουέϊτ όσο ήταν ακόμη στην Ελλάδα. Τώρα αν θες να αποκτήσεις το πιο καινούριο, θα είναι στα αγγλικά, μέσω eBay ή amazon, το οποίο δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά.


σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!!!!!
θα το διαβάσω όλο....
επίσης, πώς βάλατε αυτά τα υπέροχα σκιτσάκια για το βάρος σας? εγώ έφτιαξα ένα αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς να το βάλω εδώ μέσα...

----------


## katerinaki80

Καλημέρα!!!! με λένε Κατερίνα και αποφάσισα να ξεκινήσω weght watschers γιατί με την διαιτολόγο δεν βλεπο χαιρι και προκοπή!!!
Είμαι 31 χρονων με υψος 171 και 96!!!!!κιλά :Frown: 

Σήμερα στην δουλειά εφερε ενά fitness bar και η τυρόπιτα + 1 καφε (1 ζαχαρη + γάλα) ποσοί πόντοι είναι??

----------


## Priggipisa

Πριν λιγες μηνες εγω δοκιμασα και το Dukan Diet αλλα δεν αντεχα γιατι για 10 μερες δεν επιτρεπετε λαχανικα η φρουτα μονο κρεατα! Και το δευτερο σταδιο, λαχανικα μονο μερα παρα μερα αλλα καθολου φρουτα -μου ειτανε δυσκολο γιατι εγω κρεατα δεν ετρογα πολλα, και μου αρεσουν λαχανικα και φρουτα.

Αρχισα διετολογο πριν μια εβδομαδα περιπου-προσπαθω να σκεφτω θετικα... σιγα σιγα αλλα ελπιζω να δω αποτελεσματα! Αν οχι, μετα θα προσπαθισω μονη μου με το Weight Watchers η σε μια διετα Μεταλοβισμο που εκανα πριν χρονια και ειχε αποτελεσματα αλλα δυστυχος τα ειχα παρατισει με της γιορτες.

Για οπιος ψαχνει και αλλο διετα - εχει διετα που ειχαν κανει Ενδοκρινολογοι στο Αχεπα στη Σαλονικι. Εγω εχω πολυ χαμηλο μεταβολισμο λογο θυροειδη και τοτες με βοιθησε να χασω 7 κιλα σε 3-1/2 εβδομαδες.

----------


## katerinaki80

> _Originally posted by Priggipisa_
> Πριν λιγες μηνες εγω δοκιμασα και το Dukan Diet αλλα δεν αντεχα γιατι για 10 μερες δεν επιτρεπετε λαχανικα η φρουτα μονο κρεατα! Και το δευτερο σταδιο, λαχανικα μονο μερα παρα μερα αλλα καθολου φρουτα -μου ειτανε δυσκολο γιατι εγω κρεατα δεν ετρογα πολλα, και μου αρεσουν λαχανικα και φρουτα.
> 
> Αρχισα διετολογο πριν μια εβδομαδα περιπου-προσπαθω να σκεφτω θετικα... σιγα σιγα αλλα ελπιζω να δω αποτελεσματα! Αν οχι, μετα θα προσπαθισω μονη μου με το Weight Watchers η σε μια διετα Μεταλοβισμο που εκανα πριν χρονια και ειχε αποτελεσματα αλλα δυστυχος τα ειχα παρατισει με της γιορτες.
> 
> Για οπιος ψαχνει και αλλο διετα - εχει διετα που ειχαν κανει Ενδοκρινολογοι στο Αχεπα στη Σαλονικι. Εγω εχω πολυ χαμηλο μεταβολισμο λογο θυροειδη και τοτες με βοιθησε να χασω 7 κιλα σε 3-1/2 εβδομαδες.


 εχω κάνει επεμβαση θυροειδη!! θα μποροθσες να μου την στειλεις??

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Κοιμισμένο το φόρουμ!
να πω κι εγώ ένα γεια, φανταράκι πλέον...

σόρι που χάθηκα.

μαρία και παντελή ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά στις προσπάθειες σας...

να χαιρετήσω κι όλα τα καινούρια μέλη και οτι βοηθεια θελετε, εδώ!

πως πάει το πρόγραμμα; εγώ στα ίδια, εδώ προσπαθώ να μην πάρω τπτ...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

ʼντε καλός πολίτης Μάριε! 
Καλοκαιράκι είναι και πλέον κι όλα είναι χαλαρά και γι'αυτό έχει πέσει ερημιά. Προσωπικά ούτε στο μπλογκ γράφω. Όσον αφορά την διατροφή μου: δεν ζυγίζω τίποτε, τρώω με μέτρο και η ζυγαριά δεν με έχει απογοητεύσει. Διατηρώ μια χαρά τα κιλάκια που έχω χάσει. Και πάντα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία κοιτάζω να είμαι σε κίνηση (περπάτημα - κολύμπι).  :Wink:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> ʼντε καλός πολίτης Μάριε! 
> Καλοκαιράκι είναι και πλέον κι όλα είναι χαλαρά και γι'αυτό έχει πέσει ερημιά. Προσωπικά ούτε στο μπλογκ γράφω. Όσον αφορά την διατροφή μου: δεν ζυγίζω τίποτε, τρώω με μέτρο και η ζυγαριά δεν με έχει απογοητεύσει. Διατηρώ μια χαρά τα κιλάκια που έχω χάσει. Και πάντα με την πρώτη ευκαιρία κοιτάζω να είμαι σε κίνηση (περπάτημα - κολύμπι).



σε ευχαριστώ! θα αργήσει λιγο βέβαια το καλός πολίτης, αλλά όκ! 
συνταγές παρακολουθείς στο σάιτ;εγω τα βιβλια τα ακολυθω μια χαρα και παντα ΜΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ οτν τρωω τις συνταγες τους αισθανομαι χορτατος. παντα

υγ οταν φυσικα παιρνω αδιες λολ χαχαχ. μεσα απλα φροντιζω να μην τρωω πολύ και να τρωω σωστες μεριδες. εχω τον συντροφο διατροφης τον παλιο και με βαση το κολπο που καναμε προσπαθω να υπολογιζω. ενταξει την ψιλοπαλευω. πφφφφ. τωρα ειμαι σε αδεια! την κυριακη ληγει!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!
Μετά από μακρά απουσία εδώ στο τόπικ, επιστρέφω με πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!
Από τις 12 Ιουνίου ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα σε διαιτολόγο, κάτι που όπως θα διαπιστώσετε με βοήθησε αφάνταστα!
Υπέρμαχος της σωστής και ισορροπημένης διατροφής, έδωσα τέλος στην αναβλητικότητα και έχω χάσει ως τώρα 8,7 κιλά, κατεβαίνοντας από τα 107 στα 98,3.
Το πρόγραμμα που ακολουθώ είναι τέλειο, δεν στερούμαι κάτι και περιλαμβάνει τα πάντα.

Αναλυτικά η μέχρι τώρα πορεία μου προς τα 79 κιλά (που είναι και ο στόχος), έχει ως εξής:

*12/6 107*
*19/6 105,1*
*26/6 104*
*03/7 103*
*10/7 102*
*17/7 101*
*24/7 100,5*
*31/7 99,7*
*07/8 98,3*

Ζυγίζομαι κάθε Τρίτη.

Εύχομαι να είστε όλοι καλά, να περνάτε όμορφα και να είστε αισιόδοξοι και δημιουργικοί.
Μάριε, καλός πολίτης!

----------


## lilageo

Γεια σας,
Πρώτη φορά στο φορουμ.Ειχα ακολουθήσει με επιτυχία το flexipoints.Ομως ανατρέχοντας στα ''σκονάκια'' μου και συγκρίνοντας τα με αυτά που αναφέρονται απο τα μέλη σχετικά με το ''propoints''αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι υπάρχουν διαφορές ειδικά ως προς τη ποιότητα των επιλογών των πόντων. θα ήθελα αν γίνεται να βρώ το ολοκληρωμένο πακέτο προκειμένου να προβώ στη αγορά του απο το κάποιο site(οικονομικότερη αγορά) δεδομένου οτι δεν εχω αγοράσει ποτέ απο internet.Ευχαριστώ,χαίρομαι που μπηκα στη παρέα των fan-lovers των ww

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα lilageo και συγγνώμη για την αργοπορημένη απάντηση -είτε από εμένα είτε από άλλα μέλη εδώ. Όσον αφορά το νέο πρόγραμμα ProPoints ή PointsPlus, μπορείς να το αγοράσεις είτε από την επίσημη σελίδα του WW της Αγγλίας που είναι λίγο τσιμπημένη η τιμή ανάλογα πόσο πλήρες θες το πακέτο σου. Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.weightwatchers.co.uk/shop/hom/index.aspx Απ'την άλλη υπάρχει η επιλογή του eBay όπου πουλάνε πακέτα αλλά της αμερικάνικης έκδοσης (εγώ έτσι απέκτησα το δικό μου). Το θέμα είναι να έχεις διάθεση να καθίσεις να μεταφράσεις όλη την λίστα με τις τροφές καθώς και να δώσεις τους ανάλογους πόντους στα φαγητά όπως τα μαγειρεύεις εσύ, γιατί τα ελάχιστα ελληνικά φαγητά που περιέχουν οι λίστες έχουν πόντους πολύ λιγοστούς γιατί μάλλον είναι διαφορετικά μαγειρεμένα απ'ότι τα κάνουμε εμείς. Γενικά θα είναι μια χρονοβόρα διαδιακασία, που εμένα στο τέλος με κούρασε και ξαναγύρισα στο flexipoints. Η απόφαση είναι δική σου! :blush:

----------


## lilageo

Ευχαριστώ Μαρία για την απάντηση σου.Πρόκειται να το αγοράσω τελικά από την Αγγλία γιατι υπάρχει καποιος γνωστος που θα το παραλάβει.Ομως απο ότι κατάλαβα το νεο πρόγραμμα εχει διαφορές και ως προς τον υπολογισμό των πόντων που αντιστοιχει στον καθένα καθώς και στους πόντους των τροφών βλέπε φρούτα .Ισχύει αυτό η έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Με το νέο πρόγραμμα όλα τα φρούτα έχουν 0 πόντους. Επίσης οι πόντοι μιας τροφής ή ενός φαγητού υπολογίζονται στο σύνολο των περιεχομένων του, δηλαδή: πρωτείνες, υδατάνθρακες, λίπη, φυτικές ίνες. Συνεπώς σε αρκετές τροφές και τρόφιμα, οι πόντοι είναι παραπάνω απ'ότι στο φλέξι, όπως και οι ημερήσιοι πόντοι σου είναι παραπάνω. Τώρα αν συγκρίνεις το φλέξι και το προ-πόϊντς (ή πόϊντς-πλας... όπως Αμερική), δουλεύουν ακριβώς το ίδιο. Όπως και η ουσία του προγράμματος παραμένει ίδια: τρως μικρή μερίδα φαγητού αλλά μπόλικες σαλάτες και φρούτα και ασκείσαι όπως κι όσο μπορείς. 
Εκτίμηση δική μου: αξίζει να το έχεις, για να το διαβάσεις, να κάνεις τις συγκρίσεις σου και να το δοκιμάσεις ακόμη... Γιατί όχι;  :Wink:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους!
> Μετά από μακρά απουσία εδώ στο τόπικ, επιστρέφω με πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!
> Από τις 12 Ιουνίου ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα σε διαιτολόγο, κάτι που όπως θα διαπιστώσετε με βοήθησε αφάνταστα!
> Υπέρμαχος της σωστής και ισορροπημένης διατροφής, έδωσα τέλος στην αναβλητικότητα και έχω χάσει ως τώρα 8,7 κιλά, κατεβαίνοντας από τα 107 στα 98,3.
> Το πρόγραμμα που ακολουθώ είναι τέλειο, δεν στερούμαι κάτι και περιλαμβάνει τα πάντα.
> 
> Αναλυτικά η μέχρι τώρα πορεία μου προς τα 79 κιλά (που είναι και ο στόχος), έχει ως εξής:
> 
> ...


μπραβο pk!!!!!!!!!!!
πολυ χαιρομαι με την προοδο σου , ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια και ξεκουραστη  :Smile: 
εχω καταληξει μετα απο πολλη μελετη και κυριως περισυλλογη, οτι η μεγαλυτερη μας εξυπναδα στο θεμα της διατροφης, ειναι να ΑΦΟΥΓΚΡΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ τις αναγκες του εαυτου μας την καθε δεδομενη στιγμη (διοτι ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ) και να εχουμε την ευελιξια να του δωσουμε αυτο ακριβως που χρειαζεται την καθε στιγμη κι οχι μια πεπατημενη που δεν μας ταιριαζει απολυτα.
αν καποια στιγμη θελουμε παρεα, ας ειναι διαιτολογος, ας ειναι θερμιδες, ας ειναι ποντοι, ας ειναι οτιδηποτε μας ταιριαζει να το κανουμε ευχαριστη ρουτινα και να προχωρησουμε.
χαιρομαι πολυ που δεν παραιτεισαι, ΔΙΟΤΙ Η ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΜΠΙ και ακομα περισσοτερο χαιρομαι που βρηκες αυτο που χρειαζεσαι αυτη την εποχη για να τα καταφερεις.  :Smile: 

Μαρακι, συμφωνω απολυτα.
αν και μετραω θερμιδες γιατι μου ειναι πιο ευχρηστες απο παντου και δεν εμαθα τους ποντους απεξω, κι εγω βασιζω την διατροφη μου στις βασικες πολυ σωστες και αποτελεσματικες αρχες της WW, που ειναι ακριβως αυτες που ειπες. οταν σου γινουν συνειδηση, οτι και να μετρας, εχεις παντα θαυμασια αποτελεσματα. καλη σου συνεχεια κι εσενα  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα σας! καλό φθινόπωρο και ευχές για καλή υγεία σε όλους μας. 

Αποφάσισα να καταγράψω ακόμη μία προσπάθεια μου, αυτή τη φορά με σύμβουλο διατροφολόγο ανά 2-3 βδομάδες και διατροφή προσαρμοσμένη στην ουσία των ww. 

Ξεκίνησα από τα 101.6κg και τις πρώτες 2 βδομάδες αν και ο μεταβολισμός μου ήταν θαυμάσιος όπως μου είπε, μεταβολίζω 1800 θερμίδες, έχασα μόλις 1 kg το οποίο σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις ήταν νερό. Παρόλα αυτά να σημειωθεί ότι ο καλός μεταβολισμός είναι συνέπεια της καλής διατροφής (ww) χωρίς στερητικές δίαιτες, ανεξαρτήτως παραπανίσιων κιλών που αφορούν την ποσότητα κι όχι την ποιότητα. 

Διανύω την 4η βδομάδα διατροφής και έχω ραντεβού μετά από μία βδομάδα. Περιμένω να δω έστω μια μικρή απώλεια λίπους από το σώμα μου ενώ αν δεν σημειωθεί πρόοδος θα μπω στην διαδικασία αναλύσεων ορισμένων ορμονών. Ξέρω πως αυτός είναι δύσκολος και πολλές φορές ταπεινωτικός δρόμος και θα ποσπαθήσω να επιμείνω για όσο μεγαλύτερο χρονικό διάστημα μπορώ. 

Συγκριτικά με τον προηγούμενο χρόνο είμαι σε καλύτερα επίπεδα, 4-5 κιλά λιγότερα. 

Εύχομαι να είστε καλά και να συνεχίζετε τις προσπάθειες σας.

----------


## p_k

Καλή αρχή Νεφέλη!
Πολύ θετικό το ότι αποφάσισες να ξεκινήσεις.
Θα διαπιστώσεις με τον καιρό ότι η επιμονή και η υπομονή είναι οι καλύτεροι σύμβουλοι.
Και πάνω απ' όλα αισιοδοξία!
Επίσης καλό είναι να καταγράφεις όλα όσα τρως σε ένα ημερολόγιο, για να έχεις πάντα τον έλεγχο.

Από τις 12 Ιουνίου ακολουθώ πρόγραμμα διαιτολόγου, την οποία επισκέπτομαι κάθε εβδομάδα για ζύγισμα και κάθε δεύτερη εβδομάδα για ζύγισμα / λιπομέτρηση / νέο πρόγραμμα.
Ακολουθώ τις αρχές των WW κι εγώ (μεγάλο σχολείο) και η μέχρι τώρα πορεία μου είναι η εξής:

*12/6* 107
*19/6* 105,1
*26/6* 104
*03/7* 103
*10/7* 102
*17/7* 101
*24/7* 100,5
*31/7* 99,7
*07/8* 98,3
*14/7* 98,3
*04/9* 98,5
*11/9* 96,9
*18/9* 96,2
*25/9* 95,5

Στόχος μου τα 79 κιλά.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## p_k

*02/10*  94,2
*09/10* 93,8
*16/10*  93,7

και συνεχίζω...

----------


## p_k

*Πρωινό:*

50 γρ. δημητριακά ολικής
με 1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5% λιπ.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Παντελή μπράβο για τα αποτελέσματα. :thumbup:

----------


## p_k

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Αύριο έχω ζύγισμα, οπότε και θα ενημερώσω!
*Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!*

----------


## p_k

Η κάθοδος συνεχίζεται!

*23/10* 93,2 (- 0,5 )

----------


## p_k

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

2 φέτες ψωμί 
με 2 κ.γλ. μέλι
1 ποτήρι γάλα 1,5%

ΠΡΟΓΕΥΜΑ

4 κριτσίνια
1 κουτ. χυμός φρούτων χωρίς ζάχαρη

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ

1 πιάτο κρεατόσουπα
60 γρ. τυρί φέτα
1 φ. ψωμί

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ

1 μπανάνα

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Η κάθοδος συνεχίζεται!
> 
> *23/10* 93,2 (- 0,5 )


ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!!!!!!
φοβερή η πρόοδός σου πκ!!!!!
μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο!
καλή συνέχεια  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα σας!

Πριν από 2 μήνες είχα αναφέρει ότι είχα πάει σε σύμβουλο διατροφολόγο κι ότι είχα ξεκινήσει μια προσπάθεια μαζί της. Έπειτα από 3 επισκέψεις και περίπου 1 1/2 μήνα διατροφής η απώλεια ήταν ελάχιστη και η διατροφολόγος έπαψε να αναπροσαρμόζει το διατροφολόγιο. Όλα τα φαγητά απλά ανακυκλώνονταν ή άλλαζαν σειρά. Δεν περίμενα να βρει καινούργιες συνταγές και άγνωστες τροφές, νόστιμες και μη παχυντικές. Περίμενα να μην είναι τόσο αδιάφορη. Θεωρητικά πιστεύω πως αυτό με έκανε να σταματήσω και τις επισκέψεις, αφού δεν ένιωθα ούτε ασφάλεια, ούτε κατανόηση και περαιτέρω η απογοήτευση μου ήταν πολύ μεγάλη. Μου είχε ζητήσει να κάνω κάποιες αναλύσεις που δεν μπήκα στην διαδικασία να κάνω μιας και το θεώρησα κάπως φτηνό κολπάκι να ρίξουμε σε μια ορμόνη το φταίξιμο της μη απώλειας, πράγμα που αναθεώρησα μετά από κάποιες μέρες που προσπαθώ να επανεξετάσω το θέμα και να μπω και πάλι σε διατροφή. Συναίνεσα λοιπόν να κάνω και τις εξετάσεις. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη ότι δεν τρέχει κάτι, αλλά θα εξαντλήσω και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο. Ωστόσο αποφάσισα να μπω ξανά στην διατροφή των ww εξολοκλήρου, πρόγραμμα που τήρησα με επιτυχία και στο παρελθόν. Ξεκινώ μόνη μου κι όπου με βγάλει. 

Θα κρατάω καθημερινά το διατροφικό μου ημερολόγιο εδώ. 

Από αύριο 11/12 ξεκινάω, ενώ μόλις ξεπεράσω ένα άσχημο κρυολόγημα θα προγραμματίσω και τις αναλύσεις.

Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Νεφέλη μου καλώς όρισες και πάλι πίσω. Προφανώς έπεσες σε περίπτωση διαιτολόγου, αλλά κι απ'την άλλη γιατί δεν της το έλεγες ότι βαρέθηκες τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Κι εγώ όταν πήγαινα κατά καιρούς κι έβλεπα ότι επαναπαύονταν τους έκανα παράπονα. Όταν συνέχιζαν την αδιαφορία, τότε τέλος. Να ο Παντελής που πάει σε διαιτολόγο έχει κάνει θαυμάσια δουλειά στην απώλεια. Σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει συνεργασία μεταξύ διαιτολόγου και διαιτόμενου!
Όσον αφορά το θέμα της ορμόνης. Τις εξετάσεις τις κάνεις για σένα για να έχεις μια σχετική γνώση αλλά και για να βεβαιωθείς αν όλα πάνε καλά. Ο θυρεοειδής όσο να'ναι παίζει τον ρόλο του ως ένα βαθμό στην παχυσαρκία. Εμένα προσωπικά πάντως αν και η πρώτη ενδοκρινολόγος μου έλεγε ότι θα δω διαφορά στον μεταβολισμό και στην όρεξή μου... ήταν απλά παπαριές τελικά, άσχετα αν άλλαξα ενδοκρινολόγο. Κι αυτός μου έδωσε σε μεγαλύτερη δόση να παίρνω το ίδιο χαπάκι που τελικά ανά τακτά διαστήματα τελευταία, μου ανεβάζει δέκατα. Κι ότι περνάω είναι εξαιτίας μιας ορμόνης. Είμαι και σε φάση εμμηνόπαυσης οπότε ότι και να λέω πρέπει να ελέγχω τα πάντα. 
Καλή αρχή με το γνωστό και πετυχημένο γουέϊτ γουτσ... και καλά αποτελέσματα, σου εύχομαι!

----------


## Nefeli-

Μαρία μου ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα και τις ευχές σου! Πίστευα ότι με την συγκεκριμένη διατροφολόγο θα πήγαινε καλά. Στην πρώτη επίσκεψη φάνηκε ενθουσιασμένη και από την διατροφή των ww και πρόθυμη να αναλύσουμε τα πράγματα και να δουλέψουμε σε μια σωστή βάση. Ήμουν έτοιμη να το κάνω και είχα ήδη μπει στην διαδικασία να αλλάζω την διατροφή μου. Η πρώτη απογοήτευση ήρθε με το κλασσικό χαρτί γευμάτων που μου έδωσε στο τέλος της επίσκεψης που για να πω την αλήθεια ήταν ίδιο ακριβώς με μιας άλλης κοπέλας που πήγαινε εκεί και εξαιτίας αυτής είπα να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ. Σκέφτηκα ότι οκ, δεν μπορεί να μου πλάσει άλλα φαγητά και το δέχτηκα ( αν και είχα ήδη θυμώσει αφού και η σειρά ήταν απολύτως ίδια ). Ακολούθησαν ακόμα 2 τηλεφωνήματα κι άλλες 3 επισκέψεις. Όπου ό,τι και να της έλεγα η απάντηση ήταν 'κάτι κάνεις λάθος'. Η απώλεια ήταν ελάχιστη και τα νεύρα μου από τις copy- paste διατροφές δεν άντεξαν για επόμενη φορά. Όπως είπα, τις αναλύσεις που πρότεινε θα τις κάνω, για να εξαντλήσω κι αυτό το ενδεχόμενο κι αν είναι κάτι, να το ρυθμίσω κι εγώ. Θεωρώ ότι η πιο σωστή διατροφή που έκανα ποτέ και που είχα τον έλεγχο και την υπευθυνότητα ήταν η ww, γι αυτό και αποφάσισα να αρχίσω πάλι. Το κακό με άτομα που έχουν ασχοληθεί με διατροφές κατά καιρούς και γνωρίζουν κάποια πράγματα είναι ότι αναγνωρίζουμε πότε κάποιος μας λέει τα αυτονόητα και τα βασικά, τα οποία και έχουμε εμπεδώσει. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είμαστε σε πρώιμο στάδιο που πήραμε λίγα κιλάκια πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μας, γι αυτό και η αντιμετώπιση θα έπρεπε να διαφέρει, αφού το πρόβλημα είναι βαθύτερο. Είχα πάει και πριν κάποιους μήνες σ'ενα κέντρο μεταβολισμού που λειτουργεί εξατομικευμένα και προσαρμόζει τροφές, ενώ αποκλείει και κάποιες που λειτουργούν εις βάρος του κάθε οργανισμού που αυτοί με τα τεστς τους κρίνουν. Εκεί τα πράγματα ήταν καλύτερα, αλλά μ'επιασε το στερητικό σύνδρομο μετά από αρκετό καιρό και δεν ξαναπήγα. Αυτό ήταν καθαρά δικό μου λάθος επειδή δεν έδειξα εγκράτεια και παραιτήθηκα, ενώ είχα απώλεια. Δεν άντεξα την απαγόρευση τροφών όμως. 
Με αυτά επέστρεψα στα γνωστά και αγαπημένα ww. Το παιχνίδι μου.

----------


## Nefeli-

Ξεκινάω με 23π ! 

Πρωί

1 νες με λίγο γάλα 1π
2 φέτες τοστ 2π
τυρί 1π

Μεσημέρι-απόγευμα

Μοσχαρίσιο κότσι κοκκινιστό στο φούρνο 10π
1 φέτα ψωμί 1π

1 νες με γάλα 1π

3 μικρά μανταρίνια 
1 μεσαίο ρόδι

τυράκι 1π 

(χθες πέρασα την μέρα στο πόδι και ήταν λίγο πιεσμένα τα πράγματα)

αποθήκευσα και 4-5π

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα σας

δεύτερη μέρα διατροφής κι εγώ έχω γρίπη και τα συμπτώματα της το μπούκωμα και απώλεια όσφρησης και γεύσης! ό,τι χειρότερο για μένα  :Smile:  Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν θα έτρωγα μέχρι να έρθει πίσω η γεύση μου αλλά παίρνω αντιβίωση οπότε τρώω χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω τι τρώω. Είναι πολύ σπαστικό και πάντα το παθαίνω όταν έχω γρίπη.

πρωί
1 φέτα ψωμί και 1 φέτα τυρί 2π
1 νες με γαλα 1π

μεσημέρι σούπα με νουντλς 6π

1 μπισκότο go ahead 1π

Βράδυ

Ομελέτα με 2 αυγά 5π 1 φέτα τυρί 1π και 1 φέτα μορταδέλα 2π σε τηγάνι με 1 κουταλάκι βούτυρο 1π

1/2 σπιρτόκουτο φέτα 1π

Σύνολο 20π 
Αποθήκευση 3π

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα! 

Πρωί

2κριτσίνια 3π
1 φέτα τυρί 1π
1 νες με γάλα 1π

Μεσημέρι

Αντίδια βραστά με λίγο λάδι 2π σαρδέλες σε πάστα ντομάτας 3π και 1 σπιρτόκουτο φέτα 2π

2 μπισκότα go ahead 2π
Νες με γάλα 1π

1 γιαουρτάκι 2π
Δημητριακά 2π

Αποθήκευση 4π ( θα έχω οικογενειακό τραπέζι την Κυριακή )

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα σας! 

Σήμερα λείπω από το πρωί κι έτσι τρώω συνέχεια απ΄έξω 

Πρωί 

Ελιόπιτα ( η μόνη χωρίς φύλλο σφολιάτα) 7π
1 νες με γάλα 1π

Μεσημέρι 

Πολυσαλάτα με 2 κουταλιές ταχίνι 12π

Βράδυ 

1 γιαουρτάκι 2π

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα 

Σήμερα το πρωί 

2 κριτσίνια 2 φέτες τυρί 5π 

Μεσημέρι 

Κοτόπουλο με λίγη φέτα 8π

Απόγευμα

2 σοκολατάκια 3π

Βράδυ 

Μπιφτέκι 1 κριτσίνι 1 γιαουρτάκι 7π

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα σας

Χθες είχα μια αρκετά δύσκολη μέρα, λόγω κλεισούρας και γενικά πεσμένης διάθεσης οπότε η υπερφαγία ήταν αναπόφευκτο αποτέλεσμα. 
Ζυγίστηκα σε κάποια φάση κοντά στο μεσημέρι σε μια ζυγαριά που θεωριτικά είναι ακριβής και η ένδειξη ήταν 101 κιλά. Είχα ήδη φάει και πιεί πολλά πράγματα οπότε δεν θεωρώ σωστή την μέτρηση. Όπως και να'χει είναι ένας ενδεικτικός αριθμός κιλών. 

Κυριακή

πρωί 

2 κριτσίνια 3π
1 φέτα τυρί 1π

2 σοκολατάκια 3π

μεσημέρι 

4 μέτρια προς μικρά κομμάτια πίτσα 10π

απόγευμα 

κέικ και 3 σοκολατάκια 8π (ίσως και περισσότερο)

βράδυ 

2 μικρά κομμάτια πίτσας και ακόμα 3 σοκολατάκια 9π

34-35π (είχα αποθηκεύσει κάποιους π τις προηγούμενες μέρες, οπότε θεωρητικά πάντα, ίσως να εξισώθηκαν κάπως)

είμαι κατά 12 π πάνω από ότι έπρεπε και πολύ χάλια διατροφή.

Σήμερα

πρωί 

1 κριτσίνι 1,5 π 
1 κουταλάκι φιλαδέλφεια τυρί διαίτης 1π

2 σοκολατάκια που με κέρασαν 3π

μεσημέρι

πατάτες κοκκινιστές και 1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι 8π

απόγευμα 

1 νες χωρίς γάλα

βράδυ

κυπριακά σουβλάκια με 1/2 πίτα 9 - 10 π 

(ελπίζω να συγκρατηθώ και να μην τσιμπολογήσω ενδιάμεσα και να βάλω φρένο στην κατανάλωση σοκολάτας! Όταν τις έχω στο σπίτι είναι πειρασμός μεγάλος και μας έφεραν δώρο 4 γίγας και 2 κουτιά σοκολατάκια ! έλεος )

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα σας!

Ευτυχώς χθες συγκρατήθηκα και δεν έφαγα τπτ άλλο εκτός από εκείνα που έγραψα.

σήμερα 

πρωί

1 1/2 κριτσίνι και τυρί philadelphia light 4π

λίγη σοκολάτα λευκή 2π

μεσημέρι

μακαρόνια με κετσαπ και τυρί (αναρή , τύπου μυζήθρα ) 7π

3 μικρά μανταρίνια

βράδυ

2 κομμάτια χοιρινό κρασάτο 6π
λίγο χαλούμι 3π

1 μικρό μανιταροπιτάκι 3π 

2 πόντοι περισσότερο

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα σας

σήμερα ξεκινάω με τους 2π απο χθές
+ 1 1/2 κριτσίνι 2π και philadelphia light 2π 

1 μελομακάρονο μικρό 2π

μεσημέρι 

2 κομματάκια χοιρινό κρασάτο 4π
λίγο χαλούμι 2π
1 μέτρια μανιταρόπιτα 3π

για βράδυ θα προσπαθήσω να φάω μόνο σούπα με νουντλς 3-4 π για να ισορροπήσω αυτές τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες που ξέφυγα λιγάκι

έτσι θα έχω απόθεμα 2-3 π

Χθες βράδυ τελικά έφαγα σουβλάκι κοτόπουλο αλάδωτο χωρίς ψωμί 4π

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα σας!!! 

Πρωινό με κριτσίνια τυράκι και καφέ 4π

Μεσημέρι 

Τυρόπιτα σφολιάτα 10π

1 μπισκότο 1π

Βράδυ

Σούπα νουντλς 7π

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα σας! 

Πρωινό

Κριτσίνια και τυράκι 3π

Μεσημέρι

Φιλέτο κοτόπουλο και σαλάτα 7π

Απόγευμα 
Μπισκότο 2π

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Πέρασα να σας πω χρόνια πολλά και το 2013 να μας βρει με περισσότερη θέληση για απώλεια βάρους και κυρίως αισιοδοξία γενικώς στην ζωή μας.

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Μα που χαθήκαμε όλοι;

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα: 98,6.
Θα ζυγίζομαι πλέον κάθε Σάββατο πρωί.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:

50 γρ. δημητριακά Special-K
με 1 ποτήρι γάλα
30 γρ. σοκολάτα γάλακτος

8,5 Πόντοι / Υπόλοιπο ημέρας 20,5

----------


## p_k

τεστ τίκερ

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα Παντελή και καλή χρονιά. Όντως χαθήκαμε. Ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του. Άστα... Που να στρωθεί και η διατροφή όταν όλα σου κάνουν την διάθεση χάλια.

Εσύ όλα καλά; Επέστρεψες πάλι στο φλέξι; Με τον διαιτολόγο, τέλος; Γράψε μας τα νέα σου!

----------


## p_k

Γεια σου Μαρία, διαβάζω τα δικά σου, καλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι!
Με τη διαιτολόγο σταμάτησα και συνεχίζω flexi.
Πιστεύω θα τα καταφέρω, όπως εξάλλου έκανα και πριν 4 χρόνια...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Θα τα καταφέρεις, αργά ή γρήγορα! Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία! :blush:

----------


## lidal

Καλημέρα κι από μένα. Αποφάσισα και γω να σας ακολουθήσω.
Θέλω να κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις για τους πόντους.
Την ζάχαρη στον πρωινό καφέ την μετράτε? κι αν ναι πόσο?
Όπως επίσης μια σπανακοτυρόπιτα από τον φούρνο, την υπολογίζω στους 10 π, είμαι σωστή?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

1 ΚΣ ζάχαρη = 0,5 πόντος, ενώ 1 κγ. ζάχαρη = 0 πόντοι
Όσο για την σπανακοτυρόπιτα, τόσο να την υπολογίζεις αφού είναι απ'τον φούρνο.

Καλώς όρισες και καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου Λήδα! :starhit:

----------


## lidal

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαρία μου! 
Συγνώμη αλλά θα χρειαστώ λίγο την βοήθειά σας τώρα στην αρχή! 
Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο:
Ένα μπιφτέκι γύρω στα 200 γρ. με ψωμί αλλά ψημένο στον ατμό το υπολόγισα 8 π. Είναι λίγο? 
Όπως και ένα σουβλάκι από όλα (χωρίς πατάτες όμως) το υπολογίζω 10 π.
Για πέσμου την γνώμη σου!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Λοιπόν... μπιφτέκι 100 γρ. = 6 π, 1 πιτόγυρος απ'όλα χωρίς πατάτες = 8!
Το μπιφτέκι είναι το κανονικό το σπιτικό, με ψωμί ή παξιμάδι ή φρυγανιά τριμμένη μέσα.

----------


## lidal

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαρία!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

50 γρ. δημητριακά
με 1 φλ. γάλα 1,5% 
Καφές με 1 κ. γλ. ζάχαρη

5,5 πόντοι / υπόλ. ημέρας 23,5 π.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα Παντελή!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα Μαρία! Τι νέα;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Δεν τα διάβασες τα χαίρια μας; Πέρα απὀ κλέφτες κλπ. διατροφικά κάνω ένα διάλειμμα από πόντους κλπ και προχωράω χωρίς να έχω στο νου μου δίαιτες κλπ. Θέλω να "στρώσει" η ψυχολογία μου κάπως και να απαλλαγώ κάπως απ'τα υπερφαγικά επισόδεια. Μέχρι στιγμής σε αυτό το κομμάτι πάω καλά. Προσπαθώ το άγχος μου και τις αγωνίες μου να μην τις μεταβιβάζω στο στομάχι μου. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω!

----------


## iriio

Καλησπερα και απο μενα. Ξεκινω με την ευχη να μπορεσω να παλεψω με κιλα χρόνων και μετα απο 2 εκυμοσυνες. Με αρχικο στοχο να καταναλωσω 28 ποντους καταφερα πολυ ανετα 25,5/26. Ας δουμε μεχρι την επομενη Κυριακη...

----------


## ArcOfSpace

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> Θεωρώ ότι η πιο σωστή διατροφή που έκανα ποτέ και που είχα τον έλεγχο και την υπευθυνότητα ήταν η ww, γι αυτό και αποφάσισα να αρχίσω πάλι. Το κακό με άτομα που έχουν ασχοληθεί με διατροφές κατά καιρούς και γνωρίζουν κάποια πράγματα είναι ότι αναγνωρίζουμε πότε κάποιος μας λέει τα αυτονόητα και τα βασικά, τα οποία και έχουμε εμπεδώσει. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν είμαστε σε πρώιμο στάδιο που πήραμε λίγα κιλάκια πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μας, γι αυτό και η αντιμετώπιση θα έπρεπε να διαφέρει, αφού το πρόβλημα είναι βαθύτερο.


Αυτή είναι όλη η ουσία, δεν πιστεύω πια σε κανένα διαιτολόγο, παρά μόνο σε απειροελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις, έχουν γίνει όλοι έμποροι, ενίοτε κάνουν και τραγικά λάθη,...

Με τη WW τα καταφέρνω σιγά σιγά και χάνω τα κιλά μου, έχοντας τον απόλυτο έλεγχο του τι τρώω , με τα λάθη και τις αδυναμίες μου, αλλά συνεχίζω και θα τα καταφέρω.

Πολύ σωστή η τοποθέτηση σου Νεφέλη

----------


## χριστινα4/1

Γεια σας!Ειμαι καινουργια στο σαιτ.Διαβασα ολα οσα γραψατε για τη διατροφη και θα ηθελα παρακαλω αν μπορειτε να μου λυσετε καποιες αποριες. 1)Σε καποια φαγητα δεν γραφει ακριβη ποσοτητα για παραδειγμα οι μελιτζανες πα******κια,πως θα τις υπολογιζω? 2)Δεν καταλαβα αυτο το κομματι ΕΑΝ Ο ΣΤΟΧΟΣ ΠΟΝΤΩΝ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 18

Αυξήστε τους πόντους κάποιου γεύματος, πολλαπλασιάζοντας επί 2, ορισμένες μερίδες όπως είναι τα αμυλούχα, το ψωμί, το ψάρι, το κρέας κλπ. (κατά μέσο όρο 2 πόντους) ή προσθέτοντας μία μισή μερίδα των ίδιων τροφών (1 πόντος)  3)Εδω που δεν γραφει σε καποια το ειδος κουταλιου χρησιμοποιουμε μικρο η της σουπας? ΛΙΠΗ
(μετριούνται με κοφτές κουταλιές)

βινεγκρέτ 1 πόντος
βούτυρο 1 πόντος
βούτυρο λάιτ 41% 0,5 πόντος
κρέμα γάλακτος λάιτ με 5% ή 8%, 2 κγ 0 πόντοι
με 5% ή 8% 2 ΚΣ 0,5 πόντος
λάδι όλα τα είδη 1 πόντος
(μια κουταλιά της σούπας 2 πόντοι)
μαγιονέζα 1 πόντος
μαγιονλέζα λάιτ 0,5 πόντος
μαργαρίνη 1 πόντος
μαργαρίνη λαιτ 60% - 2κ.γ, 1,5 πόντος
φυστικοβουτυρο, 2κγ 1,5 πόντος 4)Ολα τα λαχανικα εχουν 0 ποντους?Εχει ας πουμε τον αρακα 5 ΚΣ 2 ποντους.Εχει μετρηθει μονο η ποσοτητα λαδιου η και ο αρακας?Οπως στις μπαμιες και τα φασολακια τα λαδερα που εχουν ποντους.Μετριετε και η ντοματα που θα μπει,δεν εχει 0 ποντους η ντοματα?Η μηπως ολοι οι ποντοι ειναι το λαδι? 5)Τα μανιταρια σκετα εχουν 0 ποντους? 6)Στα μακορονια σε απεριοριστη ποσοτητα θα υπολογιστει η σαλτσα ντοματας αν ειναι σκετη ντοματα?Ο ντοματοχυμος του εμποριου εχει ποντους?Οταν ειναι απεριοριστη ποσοτητα σε πατατες και μακαρονια πρεπει να τρωγοντε σκετα η μπορω να εχω συνοδευτικο που απλα θα το μετραω? 7)Πανω απο 4 ποντους υδατανθρακες την ημερα δεν επιτρεπεται?Δεν μπορω να τρωω οτι θελω με τους ποντους μου? 8)Αν καταλαβα καλα μπορω να κραταω καποιους ποντους την ημερα και να τους χρησιμοποιησω οποια ημερα θελω μεσα στη βδομαδα? 9)Τα φρουτα που δεν εχουν ποντους οσα και να φαω την ημερα δεν θα μετρησω τιποτα? 10)Τα σκετα δημιτριακα και η βρωμη με μελι(σε στερεα μορφη) ποσους ποντους εχουν? Συγχωρεστε με για τις χαζες αποριες μου απλα θελω να βεβαιωθω..

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα Χριστίνα!
Λοιπόν...

1) Όσον αφορά το μέγεθος των μερίδων: μια κανονική μερίδα που θα έτρωγες στο σπίτι.
2) Χρησιμοποιεί ως παράδειγμα τους 18 πόντους. Αν κάποιος δικαιούται περισότερους πόντους, τότε ή θα διπλασιάζει τη μερίδα ή θα προσθέτει ανάλογα μέχρι να φτάσει τους πόντους του.
3) Εννοεί μικρό κουταλάκι του γλυκού και κοφτό
4) Όλα τα λαχανικά έχουν 0 ποντους, εκτός από τα αμυλούχα όπως είναι πχ. ο αρακάς. Τα φασολάκια έχουν σκέτα 0 πόντους, αν όμως τα μαγειρέψεις υπολογίζεται το λάδι, ενδεχομένως οι πατάτες που μπορεί να βάλεις και ό,τι έξτρα. Αν τα μαγειρέψεις γνωρίζοντας ότι πχ. αναλογύν 5 κ. γλ. στο πιάτο σου, τότε θα το υπολογίσεις 5 π.
5) Ναι, έχουν 0 πόντους.
6) Αν είναι σκέτη ντομάτα η σάλτσα, δεν έχει πόντους. Όσον αφορά το μέτρημα, εγώ τα υπολογίζω 4 π. και προσθέτω τους πόντους των συνοδευτικών.
7) Δεν λέει πουθενα στα βιβλιαράκια ότι ανώτατο όριο υδατανθράκων είναι οι 4 πόντοι. Καλό είναι όμως να τηρούνται τα εξής: 2 μερίδες γαλακτοκομικών, 2-3 μερ.ορατού λίπους, 5 μερ. φρούτων και λαχανικών, 6-8 ποτήρια νερό.
8) Στο πρόγραμμα που έχω εγώ, αυτό δεν επιτρέπεται. Σε άλλες versions του προγράμματος επιτρεπόταν.
9) Όχι βέβαια, δεν μπορείς να τρως απεριόριστα φρούτα, διότι και αυτά έχουν θερμίδες. Επιτρέπονται 5 μερ. φρούτων και λαχανικών την ημέρα, πχ. 3 λαχανικά - 2 φρούτα. Αν φας παραπάνω, καλό είναι να μετράς το επιπλέον φρούτο ως 1 πόντο.
10) Νομίζω στις λίστες αναφέρονται τα δημητριακά. Όσον αφορά τη βρώμη με το μέλι, θα υπολογίσεις ξεχωριστά τη βρώμη και ξεχωριστά το μέλι.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα, καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα.

Παντελή μιας κι εγώ έχω όλο το πακέτο του 2007 (γαλλικής έκδοσης), όσον αφορά την 8η ερώτηση της Χριστίνας, ναι μπορείς να κρατήσεις κάποιους πόντους ημέρας και να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις όπως νομίζεις πάντα στα όρια της εβδομάδας που τρέχει. Οι πόντοι αυτοί δεν γίνεται να χρησιμοποιηθούν την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Μπορεί δηλαδή να κρατήσει 4 πόντους από κάθε μέρα και στο τέλος της εβδομάδας να φάει παραπάνω για 24 πόντους. 

Όμως Χριστίνα προσοχή. Με την άσκηση μπορείς να βγάλεις επιπλέον πόντους που μπορείς να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις κι αυτούς ανάλογα. Δικαιούσαι 12 πόντους την εβδομάδα από άσκηση, να τους "φας" όπως θες. Όμως δεν γίνεται να φας όλους τους αποθηκευμένους πόντους τόσο απ'την ημερήσια εξοικονόμηση (4 πόντοι) όσο και τους κερδισμένους απ'την άσκηση. Έτσι δεν θα έχεις απώλεια καθόλου. Οπότε ή θα τρως αυτούς που φύλαξες απ'το ημερήσιο μενού σου ή απ'τους κερδισμένους. Πρέπει να έχεις μια ισορροπία ώστε η ελάχιστη απώλεια μες την εβδομάδα να είναι μισό κιλό. Σκοπός είναι να βγεις κερδισμένη.

Θα σου πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις το πρόγραμμα για μια εβδομάδα. Να σημειώνεις καθημερινά τι τρως. Προσπάθησε να τρως όλους σου τους πόντους καθημερινά. Κι αφού δεις ότι το πρόγραμμα αυτό σε εξυπηρετεί πάρα πολύ στις συνήθειές σου, τότε πειραματίσου με τους πόντους που κερδίζεις. Μην ξεχνάς: με μέτρο όλα!

Καλή αρχή & καλή επιτυχία!  :Wink:

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Καλημέρα κι από εμένα.
> 
> Παντελή μιας κι εγώ έχω όλο το πακέτο του 2007 (γαλλικής έκδοσης), όσον αφορά την 8η ερώτηση της Χριστίνας, ναι μπορείς να κρατήσεις κάποιους πόντους ημέρας και να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις όπως νομίζεις πάντα στα όρια της εβδομάδας που τρέχει. Οι πόντοι αυτοί δεν γίνεται να χρησιμοποιηθούν την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Μπορεί δηλαδή να κρατήσει 4 πόντους από κάθε μέρα και στο τέλος της εβδομάδας να φάει παραπάνω για 24 πόντους.


Ναι, στη γαλλική έκδοση ισχύει αυτό. 
Εγώ έχω το ελληνικό πρόγραμμα.

----------


## χριστινα4/1

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθηκατε!τα καταλαβα ολα.Θελω να ρωτησω 2 πραγματακια ακομα αν δεν γινομαι κουραστικη.Οσο αναφορα την ασκηση αν το συνολο μου ειναι πανω απο 12 ποντους την εβδομαδα δεν ισχυουν ολοι?Μονο μεχρι 12 δικαιουμαι?Το λεω γιατι ειδα οτι το καθε αθλημα εχει τους ποντους του.Αν αθλουμαι καθημερινα θα μαζευτουν πολλοι μεσα στην εβδομαδα.Και κατι ακομα εδω που λεει για flexipoints εννοει αυτο που μου ειπες Μαρια? Το flexipoints δεν ειναι η απεριοριστη ποσοτητα σε πατατες και μακαρονια?Τα μπερδεψα λιγακι.. Σωματική άσκηση.
Συμβάλλει στην απώλεια βάρους, κυρίως όμως είναι ένα κλειδί καλής υγείας και ευεξίας, ιδιαίτερα για μακροπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα.
Με το flexipoints , όταν κινείστε κερδίζετε ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ, που λέγονται ΠΟΝΤΟΙ ΔΩΡΟ και προστίθενται στο στόχο των πόντων σας. Αποφύγετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε πάνω από 12 την εβδομάδα γιατί αυτό μπορεί να φρενάρει την απώλεια βάρους σας. Αντιθέτως όταν κινείστε περισσότερο, χωρίς να τρώτε περισσότερο, χάνετε περισσότερο βάρος.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Όλα τα ευρωπαϊκά φλέξι Χριστίνα έχουν αυτό το "απεριόριστο". Στην αμερική το φλέξι λειτουργούσε διαφορετικά. Οπότε ναι, ισχύει το απεριόριστο με τις πατάτες και τα μακαρόνια κανονικά.

Αν κερδίσεις 18 πόντους μέσα σε όλη την εβδομάδα καθαρά από άσκηση, δικαιούσαι να χρησιμοποήσεις από αυτούς για έξτρα φαγητό μόνο 12. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις. Μπορείς και να τους ξεχάσεις αν θες να προχωρήσεις με την απώλεια βάρους.

Γενικά οι κερδισμένοι πόντοι μπορούν να μην χρησιμοποιηθούν καν. Μπορείς να τους εκμεταλλευτείς σε μια έξτρα περίπτωση: μια έξοδο, μια γιορτή, έναν χορό, ένα πάρτυ, ένα πανηγύρι κλπ..

Ελπίζω να σου έλυσα τις απορίες! :spin:

----------


## χριστινα4/1

Ναι μου τις ελυσες!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Μετά από μια μακρά περίοδο χαλάρωσης και αναβλητικότητας, καα την οποία πήρα αρκετά κιλά, από χθες είμαι σε πρόγραμμα. Συγκεκριμένα στο Flexipoints, που είχα προμηθευτεί πριν λίγα χρόνια και είναι το τελευταίο προσαρμοσμένο στα ελληνικά δεδομένα πρόγραμμα των WW, πριν κλείσουν τα υποκαταστήματα (δυστυχώς) στην Ελλάδα.
Το να αρχίσω να εξιστορώ τα σκαμπανεβάσματα των τελευταίων ετών μετά το 2006, δε νομίζω να ωφελεί, μια και όσοι βρίσκονται στο φόρουμ και το παρακολουθούν γνωρίζουν την κατάσταση.
Τα 106,7 κιλά που έδειξε χθες η ζυγαριά, είναι νομίζω το όριο.
Γι' αυτό αποφάσισα να δράσω και να αφήσω τα πολλά λόγια.
Ξεκίνημα λοιπόν χθες και ζύγισμα (για την πρώτη και μόνο εβδομάδα) κάθε πρωί, ως ένα κίνητρο για να προσέχω. Από το ερχόμενο Σάββατο το ζύγισμα θα γίνεται εβδομαδιαίο (όπως είναι και το σωστό).
Αναφέρω τα δύο πρώτα ζυγίσματα:

6/4 106,7
7/4 106,4 (-300 γρ.)

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

106,8 σήμερα, μετά από μια μέρα κατά την οποία ξεπέρασα πολύ τους πόντους.
Δεν πειράζει, συνεχίζουμε!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

106,5 σήμερα.

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι 100% συνεπής σήμερα.

----------


## emma_ed

Γεια σας, 
Ειναι κανεις ,που ξεκίνισε πρόσφατα, γιατί εγώ εχτες αρχισα

----------


## p_k

Emma καλησπέρα!
Σου εύχομαι καλό ξεκίνημα και καλή δύναμη!
Αν και υποσχέθηκα στον εαυτό μου ότι θα ξεκινούσα το προηγούμενο Σάββατο, στην πορεία αθέτησα την υπόσχεση...
Έτσι, πήρα την απόφαση αύριο το πρωί να ζυγιστώ και να ξεκινήσω.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Παντελή γιατί βασανίζεσαι έτσι; Ξεκούρασε λίγο το μυαλό σου κι όταν αισθανθείς έτοιμος ξαναμπαίνεις σε διατροφικό πρόγραμμα. Εγώ τελικά κουράστηκα από όλο αυτό το "αρχίζω - συνεχίζω από κει που σταμάτησα". Ήταν τέτοια η ψυχολογική φθορά που τελικά δεν άντεξα. Αρκετά το καταπίεζα τόσα χρόνια ώσπου αποφάσισα να χαλαρώσω. Κι εγώ έχω και την εμμηνόπαυση που με τρελαίνει ακόμη περισσότερο! 
Πάρε κι εσύ τον χρόνο σου κι όταν αισθανθείς έτοιμος προχωράς.  :Wink: 

Έμμα καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου.

----------


## p_k

Μαρία, έχεις δίκιο αλλά η κατάσταση δεν πάει άλλο.
Το αποφάσισα. Ξεκινάω αύριο.-
Ίσως με βοηθήσει το ότι ποτέ μου ως τώρα δεν είχα ως ημέρα ζυγίσματος την Πέμπτη.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλησπέρα στους γουέιτ-γουότσερς φίλους - φίλες. Χριστός Ανέστη και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Ελπίζω να'στε καλά... Κι εγώ είμαι μια χαρά. Η ψυχολογία μου πλέον έχει επανέλθει, απ'το να έχω στο κεφάλι μου τα βάσανα της οικονομικής κρίσης και την προσπάθειά μου να χάσω κιλά. Θα επανέλθω σύντομα. Να'στε όλοι - όλες καλά. :bigsmile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα στην παρέα. Είμαι εδώ και πάλι για να σας κάνω τα νεύρα κρόσια! Λοιπόν τα φρουτάκια τελικά είτε στο φλέξι είτε στο νεώτερο πρόγραμμα των γουέϊτ, ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί προσπαθούν εδώ και χρόνια στο γουέιτ να πείσουν τον κόσμο πως έχουν μηδέν πόντους και να τα τρώμε άφοβα. Από περιέργεια λοιπόν έκατσα και υπολόγισα πόσους πόντους έχει ένα μήλο στο κομπιουτεράκι του νεώτερου προγράμματος και διαπίστωσα πως ένα μήλο περίπου 200 γρ. έχει.... 3 πόντους και μετά έκανα τον ανάλογο υπολογισμό στο κομπιουτεράκι του φλέξι. Το αποτέλεσμα; ... 2! 

Στην ιστοσελίδα calorie counter μπορείτε να βρείτε όλες τις διατροφικές πληροφορίες για τα φρούτα και να κάνετε τους υπολογισμούς σας. 

Μου φαίνεται τελικά ότι το αρχικό πρόγραμμα των πόντων που υπολόγιζε και τα φρούτα, ήταν και είναι πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα των πόντων παρά τα μετέπειτα προγράμματα των γουέιτ: φλέξι και πόιντς πλας (ή προ πόιντς).

Φιλιά και συγγνώμη για την αναστάτωση! :tumble:

----------


## Maritemi

> _Originally posted by ELENI33_
> Συμφωνω, μονο που θα μου ειναι δυσκολο να γραφω αναλυτικα τι εφαγα. Αυτο που θα ηθελα να κανω ειναι να γραφω το συνολο των ποντων καθε μερα και στο τελος της εβδομαδας να βλεπουμε αν απεδωσε.
> Κι εγω ειμαι λιγο μπερδεμενη με τις μεριδες...δεν ξερω πως να τις υπολογισω..
> π.χ.σημερα εφαγα 1,5 σουτζουκακι (αν αυτο θεωρειται κυριως πιατο) με σαλατα βεβαια και ψωμι...ποσους ποντους να το υπολογισω, οταν στη λιστα λεει: σουτζουκακια 10.
> 
> Μου φαινεται θα κοψω τα σουτζουκακια!!!lol


Μηπως μπορεις να μου στειλεις το link της σελιδας που εχει τη λιστα?

----------


## Maritemi

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Δεύτερη μέρα σήμερα και μέχρι στιγμής πάμε πολύ καλά!


Μπραβο!

----------


## Maritemi

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολος που κανουν αυτη τη διαιτα!:starhit::smirk:

----------


## Maritemi

Τα φρουτα εχουν ποντους γιατι σαν να πεινασα λιγο!

----------


## p_k

Τα φρούτα έχουν 0 πόντους, εκτός από το κεράσι, ρόδι, σταφύλι, μπανάνα που έχουν 1 πόντο.

----------


## Maritemi

μια φετα ψωμι ποσους ποντυους εχει?

----------


## Maritemi

Εφαγα 7, 5 ποντους για πρωινο μηπως ειναι πολυ?:smirk::bouncy::bouncy::roll:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Maritemi μπορείς να φας όποτε θες, ότι θες, αρκεί να είσαι μέσα στο ημερήσιο όριο των πόντων σου.

50 γρ. ψωμί = 2 πόντοι

----------


## Maritemi

Γεια σας τα θαλασσωσα τελειως σημερα!τι θα κανω παιδια με επιασε ενα αμοκ και αρχισα να τρωω οτι βρω
:wow: 1.μια φετα τυρι
2.κοτοπολο με πατατες γιαχνι
3.παγωτομακαροναδα περιπου τρεις μπαλες ηταν μεσα σε μπολ
4.3 φετες κεικ
5.κοκα κολα
6.ενα κουλουρι
7.ενα χυμο
πειτε τι νανω? :Frown: 
http://diaet.abnehmen-forum.com/diet..._76_67_abs.png

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Παγωτομακαρονάδα; Τι είναι αυτό πάλι; 

Καλή μου οι βασικοί κανόνες της συγκεκριμένης διατροφής είναι να δώσεις έμφαση στις σαλάτες και τα φρούτα. Αυτά θα έχεις ως προτεραιότητα για το στομάχι σου. Έπειτα το κυρίως φαγητό περιορίζεται σε 1 φλιτζάνι (δηλαδή περίπου 250 γρ. που για το σημερινό σου φαγητό μοιράζεται: 150 γρ. κοτόπουλο χωρίς πέτσες & κόκκαλα + 100 γρ. πατάτες). 
Να θυμάσαι πως στη σαλάτα βάζεις 2 κγ. λάδι. Αν βάζεις περισσότερο το υπολογίζεις ανάλογα. Και γενικά... κινήσου! Περπάτα!

Προσπάθησε να δείχνεις εγκράτεια στις λιχουδιές. Ξέρω καλά πόσο μεγάλος πειρασμός είναι, αλλά αν σκεφτείς ότι υπάρχουν διατροφές που τις απαγορεύουν θα πρέπει έστω μια μικρή φέτα από κάποια λιχουδιά να σε ικανοποιεί. Γενικά χρειάζεται μέτρο σε όλα.
Φρόντισε να κρατάς ένα ημερολόγιο διατροφής. Γράφε τι τρως και δίπλα τους πόντους που αναλογούν, τι αισθάνεσαι, αν πεινάς, κλπ κλπ. Θα σε βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ ώστε η πορεία σου να είναι ομαλή και με λιγότερες ατασθαλίες. Όπως και να'χει μην απογοητεύεσαι. Συνέχισε! :yes:

----------


## Maritemi

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Παγωτομακαρονάδα; Τι είναι αυτό πάλι; 
> 
> Καλή μου οι βασικοί κανόνες της συγκεκριμένης διατροφής είναι να δώσεις έμφαση στις σαλάτες και τα φρούτα. Αυτά θα έχεις ως προτεραιότητα για το στομάχι σου. Έπειτα το κυρίως φαγητό περιορίζεται σε 1 φλιτζάνι (δηλαδή περίπου 250 γρ. που για το σημερινό σου φαγητό μοιράζεται: 150 γρ. κοτόπουλο χωρίς πέτσες & κόκκαλα + 100 γρ. πατάτες). 
> Να θυμάσαι πως στη σαλάτα βάζεις 2 κγ. λάδι. Αν βάζεις περισσότερο το υπολογίζεις ανάλογα. Και γενικά... κινήσου! Περπάτα!
> 
> Προσπάθησε να δείχνεις εγκράτεια στις λιχουδιές. Ξέρω καλά πόσο μεγάλος πειρασμός είναι, αλλά αν σκεφτείς ότι υπάρχουν διατροφές που τις απαγορεύουν θα πρέπει έστω μια μικρή φέτα από κάποια λιχουδιά να σε ικανοποιεί. Γενικά χρειάζεται μέτρο σε όλα.
> Φρόντισε να κρατάς ένα ημερολόγιο διατροφής. Γράφε τι τρως και δίπλα τους πόντους που αναλογούν, τι αισθάνεσαι, αν πεινάς, κλπ κλπ. Θα σε βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ ώστε η πορεία σου να είναι ομαλή και με λιγότερες ατασθαλίες. Όπως και να'χει μην απογοητεύεσαι. Συνέχισε! :yes:


το κανω αυτο αλλα ειχα παει για ποδηλατο και μολις μπηκα ση κουχινα με πιασε τρελα ξαφνικα!δεν το εχω ξανακανει αυτο!παγωτομακαροναδα ειναι παγωτο βανιλια που το βαζεις σε ενα μηχανημα και γινεται σαν σχημα μακαρονιων και πανω εχε κομματακια ασπρης και και καφε σοκολατας για να μοιζει με κιμα και τυρι!

----------


## Maritemi

μια φετα κεικ ποσους ποντους εχει μαζι με μια κουταλια αχνη ζχαρη?

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Χθες Σάββατο 19 Οκτωβρίου, ξαναξεκίνησα την προσπάθεια, με αρχικό βάρος 107,1 κιλά, τελικό στόχο τα 78 κιλά και αρχικό στόχο την απώλεια του 10% του σωμ. βάρους, δηλαδή να φτάσω τα 96 ,4 κιλά...
Θελω να πιστεύω ότι θα δείξω σοβαρότητα και πειθαρχία, αλλιώς δεν γίνεται τίποτε...
Σήμερα, δεύτερη μέρα, ξεκίνησα και συνεχίζω καλά. Θα ζυγίζομαι κάθε Σάββατο και θα τηρώ ανελλιπώς ημερολόγιο διατροφής.
Για να δούμε...

----------


## Scarllet_D

Ρε παιδιά θα μας εξηγήσει κάποιος τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό το weight watchers?

----------


## AMALIA_ed

Καλημέρα και σ' αυτό το σπιτάκι:spin:
αγαπητή ScarletD το πρόγραμμα weight watchers ειδικά το flexi points που εφαρμόζουμε με τον P-k είναι πολύ αποδοτικό στην απώλεια κιλών αρκεί να έχεις υπομονή. Θέλω να πω δεν είναι το πρόγραμμα που χάνεις κάθε εβδομάδα πάνω από κιλό. Να σκεφτείς μετά από 3 μήνες εφαρμογής του προγράμματος ο μέσος όρος απώλειας είναι 300 έως 700 γραμμάρια την εβδομάδα.
Αλλά δεν έχεις την αίσθηση της στέρησης, δεν βαριέσαι γιατί τρως τα πάντα. Απλά σε εκπαιδεύει να τρως με μέτρο (μερίδες εστιατορίου), να κάνεις όσο το δυνατόν πιο υγιεινές επιλογές τροφών και φυσικά σε αναγκάζει να κάνεις έστω μισής ώρας την ημέρα ελαφρυά άσκηση (περπάτημα).
Η nefeli , o P-K κι εγώ πριν από δύο χρόνια είχαμε γράψει αρκετές πληροφορίες και επεξηγήσεις γι' αυτό το πρόγραμμα. Θα τα βρεις εδώ:
http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=1326&page=1

----------


## AMALIA_ed

p-k,
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ στην καινούρια σου προσπάθεια.
Εμένα με βολεύει να τελειώνει η εβδομάδα μου την Παρασκευή γιατί έχω προσέξει ότι το 95% των βουλιμικών επεισοδίων και των ατασθαλιών τα κάνω το Σ/Κ. Οπότε έχω όλη την υπόλοιπη εβδομάδα από Δευτέρα έως Παρασκευή να "ροκανήσω" τους παραπάνω πόντους.
Για παράδειγμα το Σάββατο που φάγαμε σπίτι δεν ξέφυγα από το στόχο των πόντων μου (21π).
Την Κυριακή όμως, μας είχε τραπέζι η θεία μου.... εεε... τι να πω... αναστέναξαν τα σουτζουκάκια και οι λαχανοντολμάδες και φυσικά κλείσαμε και μ'ένα μπωλ παγωτό.:crazy: Ενώ είχα χορτάσει έτρωγα από βουλιμία. Μ'αρέσει το καλό σπιτικό φαγητό δεν μπορώ να το κρύψω.:blush:
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η απίστευτη βαρυστομαχιά γιατί τελικά το στομάχι μου είχε αρχίσει να κλείνει. Ακόμα και σήμερα το πρωί που ξύπνησα ένιωθα χορτάτη!!!! Και φυσικά "φόρτωσα" και 20 πόντους επιπλέον που πρέπει μέχρι την Παρασκευή να τους ροκανήσω. Οπότε μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας δεν πρέπει με τίποτα να ξεπεράσω καθημερινά τους 17 πόντους. Έχω ήδη κάνει πλάνο με τα φαγητά που θα μαγειρέψω τις επόμενες ημέρες, φυσικά όοοολα κάτω των 7 πόντων. Θα τιμήσουμε το σπανακόρυζο, τη φασολάδα, τη ρυζοσαλάτα και το κοτόπουλο αλά ww. :Big Grin:

----------


## Μάριος_ed

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Καλησπέρα!
> Χθες Σάββατο 19 Οκτωβρίου, ξαναξεκίνησα την προσπάθεια, με αρχικό βάρος 107,1 κιλά, τελικό στόχο τα 78 κιλά και αρχικό στόχο την απώλεια του 10% του σωμ. βάρους, δηλαδή να φτάσω τα 96 ,4 κιλά...
> Θελω να πιστεύω ότι θα δείξω σοβαρότητα και πειθαρχία, αλλιώς δεν γίνεται τίποτε...
> Σήμερα, δεύτερη μέρα, ξεκίνησα και συνεχίζω καλά. Θα ζυγίζομαι κάθε Σάββατο και θα τηρώ ανελλιπώς ημερολόγιο διατροφής.
> Για να δούμε...


Α ρε παντελή! δεν καταφέρνεις να τα χάσεις και να τα διατηρήσεις! εγώ έχω κολλήσει τα τρία κιλά παραπάνω και δεν μπορώ να τα χάσω. δυστυχώς. Συνεχίζω κανονικά με το propoints, φτιάχνω συνταγές όσο μπορώ, αλλά έχει κολλήσει. 
Καλή συνέχεια και πάλι στην νέα σου προσπάθεια!
χρόνια και ζαμάνια παρεπιμπτόντως. Ελπίζω να μας δεί και η μαρία!

----------


## p_k

Μάριε! Τι ευχάριστη έκπληξη!!!!
Ναι, μέχρι τώρα αυτό που γράφεις συνέβαινε, ευελπιστώ όμως ότι ο φαύλος κύκλος θα σταματήσει...
Εσύ έχεις λιγότερη δουλειά, τρία κιλάκια δεν είναι τίποτε! Θα τα χάσεις αμέσως!
Καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη!!!!!!!

----------


## Μάριος_ed

Ναι είδες γεμάτος εκπλήξεις! χαχαχα

Δεν φεύγουνε τα ρημάδια. Προσπαθώ αλλά δεν γίνεται τπτ. Και είμαι με το πεδόμετρο συνεχώς, πάω τζίμ, μετράω κοκ
Επειδή ειναι στα τελευταία και έχω και τοπικό, ίσως γι αυτό. Πρέπε να επέμβω με άλλον τρόπο απο οτι φαίνεται, καμιά λιποδιάλυση ίσως. Δεν φεύγει αλλιώς το τοπικό, ειδικά όταν έχεις χάσει πολλά πολλά κιλά όπως εγω (πάνω απο σαράντα). Το κυριότερο ειναι η υγεία και η σωστή διατροφή με το πρόγραμμα αυτό και πιστεύω το καταφέρνουμε μακροπρόθεσμα!

Επίσης το καλό παντελή είναι να τα χάσεις αργά αργά. ένα με δύο κιλά τον μήνα. Τα χουμε ξαναπεί. Μόνο έτσι προσαρμόζεται ο οργανισμός και δεν τα ξαναπαίρνει. 
ίσως τα χάνεις πολύ γρήγορα γι αυτό και δεν μπορείς να τα διατηρήσεις λοιπόν. 

αλήθεια ποιο κάνεις το propoints ή το flexipoints ;

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα! Καλή Κυριακή σε όλους!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:
-----------

1 τοστ με 2φ. ψωμί και 
40 γρ. τυρί ημίσκληρο
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5% λιπ.
1 καφές με 1 κ.γλ. ζάχαρη

ΠΟΝΤΟΙ: 8 / Υπ. για σήμερα: 22

----------


## p_k

Έτοιμο και το ιστορικό τικεράκι!

----------


## anamella

Καλησπέρα
Είμαι 47 χρονών, με ύψος 1.65 και βάρος 82.5
Έχω κάνει πολλές δίαιτες και πολλές διατροφές, χάνω τα κιλά πολύ δύσκολα και τα ξανά πέρνω πολύ εύκολα 
Η Δουλειά μου είναι καθιστική και οδηγώ πολύ αυτοκίνητο....δεν γυμνάζομαι καθόλου....
Είπα να κάνω ακόμα μία προσπάθεια με WW, με αρχικό βάρος 82.5 κιλά, τελικό στόχο τα 70 κιλά 
Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω ..... Σήμερα, δεύτερη μέρα, θα ζυγίζομαι κάθε Παρασκευή 
θα χρειαστώ την βοήθειά σας και τις συμβουλές σας, γιατί αυτό με τους πόντους μου είναι άγνωστο
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά....και καλώς σας βρήκα 
θα ζητούσα σε όποιον γνωρίζει το μέτρημα τον μονάδων να ελέγξει εάν μετράω σωστά ....
Βρήκα ότι πρέπει να τρώω 22 πόντους
Για να δούμε.....τι θα δούμε 

χθες = 1 μπισκότο παπαδοπούλου πτι μπερ 1ποντ, χυμό από 2 πορτοκάλια, φακές 6 ποντ, με 2 φέτες ψωμί 4ποντ, 
γαλλικό καφέ με στέβια, 3 μπισκότα παπαδοπούλου 3ποντ, 1μήλο, γιαούρτι 2% 2ποντ, με 30γραμ δημητριακά ολικής 2ποντ, 1 κουταλιά σούπας μαρμελάδα 1 ποντ, σύνολο = 19 πόντοι 

Σήμερα = 1φέτα ψωμί τόστ 2ποντ, με 1 κουταλιά του γλυκού μέλι 1 ποντ, και χυμό πορτοκάλι 
1 μήλο, γιουρβαλάκια 9ποντ, 1 φέτα ψωμί 2ποντ και τυρί φέτα 2ποντ, καφέ , μήλο, γιαούρτι 2% 2ποντ, με δημητριακά 2ποντ και μαρμελάδα 1ποντ, σύνολο = 21 πόντοι 

μένουν 3 πόντοι για Σ/Κ

σωστά τα υπολογίζω ??

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα κι από εμένα. Πέρασα να σας πω ένα σύντομο "γεια" δεν ξέρω πότε θα το ξαναπώ (υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να μην το ξαναπώ για καιρό αρκετό μιας και η σκέψη διακοπής τηλεφώνου και σύνδεσης πλησιάζει την υλοποίηση, λόγω ανεργίας δικής μου και του συζύγου).

*anamella* 1 ποτήρι φυσικός χυμός 200 ml έχει 1 πόντο, 1/2 κεσές γιαούρτι (125 γρ.) έχει 2 πόντους.

Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου.
____________________________________________

*p_k & Μάριε*
εύχομαι να καταφέρεται τους στόχους σας! Εγώ δεν έχω στόχο πλέον. 

Αν και νωρίς και δεν το βλέπω να βρίσκομαι μπροστά σε σύνδεση σύντομα, σας εύχομαι καλές γιορτές, καλά χριστούγεννα και το 2014 να τσακιστούν οι 300 καλικάντζαροι να πάνε στα τάρταρα, γιατί δεν αντέχεται άλλο το θράσος τους και η πρόκλησή τους.

Φιλιά πολλά σε όλες κι όλους! :sniffle:

----------


## anamella

Ερώτηση .....το πορτοκάλι δεν έχει πόντους !!! πως έχει ο χυμός ?? έχω μπερδευτεί τελείως........

όλα έχουν 0 πόντους εκτός:

αμύγδαλα 7, 1,5 πόντος
βερίκοκα ξερά 4, 1 πόντος
δαμάσκηνα ξερά 3, 0,5 πόντος
καρύδα νωπή, 50 γρ 5 πόντοι
καρύδια, 10 γρ 3 ποντοι
κεράσια, 1 χούφτα 1 ποντος
κομπόστα με ζάχαρη, 2 ΚΣ 2 πόντοι
μανγκο, μισό μικρό 1 πόντος
μπανάνα, μια μικρή 1 πόντος
μπανάνα ξερή, 20 γρ 1 πόντος
ρόδι 1, 1 πόντος
σταφύλια ξερά, 1 ΚΣ 0,5 πόντος
σταφύλια σουλτανίνα νωπά, ένα μικρό τσαμπί (12-15 ρώγες), 1 πόντος
σύκα νωπά 2, 1 πόντος
σύκα ξερά 2, 1 πόντος
φρουτοσαλάτα κοκτέιλ με σιρόπι, 3 ΚΣ 1 πόντος

και για το γιαουρτι 1% ή 2% = 2π. ..... δεν λέει όμως γραμ και πίστεψα το κεσεδάκι 
με φρούτα 2
με δημητριακά 2,5

δηλ. μετράω λάθος !!!!!!! τόσες μέρες !!!!! Απογοήτευση !!!!

----------


## anamella

Μαρία ευχαριστώ από την απάντηση και εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά ....στην ζωή σου !!!
Αλλά από το σοκ του λάθος μετρήματος ξέχασα να σε ευχαριστήσω....συγγνώμη !!!

----------


## anamella

Καλημέρα απ΄ότι βλέπω δεν μπαίνετε συχνά .....για βοήθεια !!
Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα και είμαι 81.900 από 82.500 που ήμουν την προηγούμενη βδομάδα 
Λίγο είναι .....αλλά.... μάλλον δεν μέτραγα καλά 

και τώρα οι ερωτήσεις .....όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει ....ευχαριστώ 
το ψωμί 50 γραμ. έχει 2 π. ??
το ψωμί 30 γραμ. έχει 1π. ??
μία φέτα τοστ έχει 1 π. ??
η πίτα για το σουβλάκι έχει 2π. ??
ο γαύρος τηγανητός πόσο έχει ?? πως μπορώ να το υπολογίζω ??

ας πούμε χθες είχα ραδίκια με χοιρινό αυγολέμονο 
το κρέας 7π, τα ραδίκια 0π, το αυγό 2π, το λάδι 2π = 11π. και 2 φέτες ψωμί 70γραμ. 4π. = 15π κάπως έτσι ??

Συγγνώμη για τις ερωτήσεις ....απλά προσπαθώ να μπω στο κλίμα .....για σας που την κάνετε τόσα χρόνια είναι πολύ εύκολο αλλά για μένα είναι πολύ μπερδεμένα !!!
Πάντως ευχαριστώ

----------


## anamella

Καλημέρα ......μάλλον πλέον δεν κάνει κανείς WW ......

----------


## Μαρία._ed

anamella καλημέρα
Όλο και κάποιος κάνει το πρόγραμμα, απλά για διάφορους λόγους δεν μπορεί να συμμετέχει τακτικά στο φόρουμ για να σημειώσει την πρόοδό του. Οι εποχές είναι αρκετά "δυσκοίλιες" και η διάθεση στο πάτωμα όταν υπάρχουν ζόρια από παντού. 

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ 4-5 ημέρες θα μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω σε ότι απορία έχεις, από κει και πέρα δεν θα βρίσκομαι στο σπίτι μου κι εκεί που μένω δεν υπάρχει διαδίκτυο. Τέλος πάντων θα σου απαντήσω εγώ στις πρώτες απορίες σου, όπως είχα κι εγώ όταν μπήκα εδώ και βρήκα το πρόγραμμα. 

Βασικά δεν χρειάζεται να απορείς για τίποτε, όλα είναι υπολογισμένα όπως πρέπει. Επί της ουσίας ΟΛΑ τα τρόφιμα, φαγητά, λαχανικά και φρούτα ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΝΤΟΥΣ. Όμως για να ενισχύσουν την λογική μας για πιο υγιεινές επιλογές που να μας χορταίνουν και να κάνουν καλό στον οργανισμό μας, τα ww αποφάσισαν να μην δίνουν πόντους στα λαχανικά και στα φρούτα. Αν λοιπόν έχεις επιθυμία να φας κάτι γλυκό και δεν είσαι φαν του φρούτου, τι θα επιλέξεις; Να φας ένα κομματάκι σοκολάτα και η λιγούρα να παραμένει ή να φας 1 φρούτο που και σε ποσότητα είναι μεγαλύτερο και που σου δίνει τις απαραίτητες βιταμίνες; Είχα διαβάσει μια ιστορία επιτυχίας των ww από μέλος που έκανε το πρόγραμμα και έλεγε ότι ποτέ στην ζωή της δεν έτρωγε ωμά λαχανικά και φρούτα, ώσπου τελικά δεν είχε αρκετές επιλογές κι αποφάσισε να αρχίσει ένα υγιεινό τσιμπολόγημα... κριτσάνιζε καρότα ή αγγούρια όταν είχε λιγούρες και τα απογεύματα όταν ένιωθε την ανάγκη για κάτι γλυκό θα έτρωγε λίγο γιαούρτι με γεύση φρούτου ή 1 φρούτο κι έκτοτε της έγινε συνήθεια. 
Σχετικά με την απορία σου για τους πόντους του πορτοκαλιού και του χυμού του: αν στίψεις 1 πορτοκάλι, πρώτον η ποσότητα που θα σου βγάλει δεν αντιστοιχεί σε ένα σχεδόν γεμάτο ποτήρι με χυμό. 1 μέτριο πορτοκάλι κανονικά έχει 0,5 πόντο, αν στύψεις 2-3 πορτοκάλια και βγάλεις 1 ποτήρι χυμό λογικό δεν είναι να έχει πόντους; Άλλο να φας 1 πορτοκάλι για 0 πόντους κι άλλο να στύψεις 2-3 πορτοκάλια για να πιεις χυμό! Είναι πιο σωστή -για μένα- η επιλγοή να φας το πορτοκάλι για 0 πόντους και να χορτάσεις, παρά να πιεις 1 χυμό και μετά από λίγο να πεινάσεις πάλι! Στα υπόλοιπα τώρα:

το ψωμί 50 γραμ. έχει 2 π. ?? το ψωμί 30 γραμ. έχει 1π. ?? *-> Προτιμότερο είναι να τρως ψωμί χωρίς να ζυγίζεις. Κάντο μια φορά να δεις πόση είναι η ποσότητα κι από κει και πέρα για κάθε φέτα σου δίνει 2 πόντους. Μιλάμε για μια μέτρια φέτα ψωμί!*


μία φέτα τοστ έχει 1 π. ?? *-> Ναι.*
η πίτα για το σουβλάκι έχει 2π. ?? *-> 1 πίτα, 70 γρ. έχει 2 πόντους.*
ο γαύρος τηγανητός πόσο έχει ?? *-> 100 γρ. γαύρος τηγανητός έχει 8,5 πόντους! Αν και στο βιβλιαράκι δίνει τα 120 γρ. γαύρου τηγανητού για 4 πόντους, μάλλον έχει γίνει λάθος. Κι αυτό γιατί ο γαύρος είναι μικρό ψάρι, αλευρώνεται και τηγανίζεται σε αρκετό λάδι, οπότε δεν στέκει να έχει μόνο 4 πόντους.* 

Αυτά για την ώρα!  :Wink:

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!
Εύχομαι να είστε καλά, γεροί, δυνατοί και αισιόδοξοι!
Εν μέσω δυσκολιών, είμαι στο πρόγραμμα και το παλεύω.
Δεν έγραψα για αρκετόν καιρό, αλλά από σήμερα θα γράφω...
Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν στις 14/12, με 109,2 κιλά.
Η πορεία έως τώρα έχει ως εξής:

14/12: 109,2
21/12: 108,5
28/12: 107,7

Στόχος τα 78 κιλά και ζύγισμα κάθε Σάββατο.

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## p_k

+ 200 γρ. αυτήν την εβδομάδα, αλλά δεν εφάρμοσα και πρόγραμμα! Πάλι καλά!
Συνεχίζω, πιστεύοντας ότι ξεκινάει μια καλή διατροφικά εβδομάδα...

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλη δυναμη :grin: Ολα καλα θα μας πανε!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα σας, 
ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά, δυνατοί, υγιείς και ακμαίοι.

Μετά από καιρό αποφάσισα να ξαναγράψω εδώ σε αυτό το τόπικ που αν και μεσολάβησαν πολλά από τότε που άρχισα να γράφω, μέχρι που σταμάτησα και εως να πάρω την απόφαση να αρχίσω και πάλι να γράφω, αυτό που μου έμεινε από το διάστημα που κρατούσα το διατροφικό μου ημερολόγιο εδώ είναι μια αίσθηση ελέγχου που ακουμπά και τα όρια του κινήτρου. Η διαροφή των WW ήταν η καλύτερη που έχω ακολουθήσει μέχρι τώρα και σε όσους διαιτολόγους πήγα άκουσα τα καλύτερα. Ειναι με αυτόν τον τρόπο που είχα χάσει στο παρελθόν πολλά κιλά και είχα καταφέρει να τα κρατήσω αρκετά μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Ωστόσο μία δύσκολη καθημερινότητα σε συνδυασμό με μειωμένες αντοχές με φέρνουν σήμερα υπόλογη στον εαυτό μου και καλούμαι για άλλη μια φορά να πάρω την απόφαση για το ξεκίνημα διατροφής. Η απογοήτευση μου ως προς το θέμα "διατροφή - έλεγχος - αντοχή" είναι έκδηλη και το μυαλό μου συνεχώς γεννά σκέψεις τύπου "ακόμα μια φορά στα χαμένα, ακόμα μία προσπάθεια άκυρη, ακόμα μία ταλαιπωρία". Παρά να μην έχω όμως επιλογή και να νιώθω την απόλυτη μιζέρια, αφού δεν μπορώ να κάνω εγχείρηση, αλλά ούτε να παχαίνω συνεχώς, επιλέγω και πάλι την καινούρια προσπάθεια. Αύριο θα ειναι η πρώτη μέρα του ημερολογίου και θα ξεκινήσω με τα παλιά δεδομένα του προγράμματος μέχρι να διαβάσω αυτά που άλλαξαν και αυτά που εσείς έχετε σχολιάσει και επισημάνει και να βρω το βελτιωμένο πλέον πρόγραμμα των WW. Αν κάποιος έχει σε αρχεία κάτι που θα μπορούσε να με βηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ.

Καλή μας συνέχεια

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλώς την Νεφέλη! Όντως χάθηκες καλή μου. Ελπίζω η διάθεσή σου να είναι καλύτερη κι όλα να πάνε προς το καλύτερο. Εγώ πλέον βρίσκομαι σε διαδικασία χειρουργείου. Ελπίζω να φτάσω μέχρι εκεί. Για την ώρα κάνω εξετάσεις. Έχουν "πέσει" τα πόδια μου απ' το καθημερινό πήγαιν' έλα στο νοσοκομείο για τις εξετάσεις. Τέλος πάντων. 

Στο θέμα σου για το νέο βελτιωμένο πρόγραμμα των WW. Ποιό ακριβώς θέλεις; ProPoints ή PointsPlus;

Για το ProPoints (Aυστραλίας) και δεν ξέρω αν τα περιλαμβάνει όλα:
http://skinnyhealthylifestyle.blogspot.gr

Για περισσότερες επιλογές (βάλε και τον μεταφραστή όπως και τις εικόνες του google) δες εδώ:
https://www.google.gr/search?client=...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι να βρεις και το κατάλληλο κομπιουτεράκι ώστε να βγάλεις τους ημερήσιους πόντους σου. Ερωτηματολόγιο σε χαρτάκι δεν υπάρχει.

Για το PointsPlus (όπως Αμερική):
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B525...thkey=CLS11_sH

Πως κατάφερε να το σκανάρει ακόμη απορώ. Είναι αυτό που έχω κι εγώ. Για να βρεις τους ημερήσιους πόντους διάβασε εδώ:
http://www.exercise4weightloss.com/p...allowance.html

Μόλις διαπίστωσα ότι άλλαξαν πάρα πολύ το σύστημα με το πόσους πόντους δικαιούσαι ημερησίως. Βλέπω πως προτείνουν από 26 το λιγότερο μέχρι 71 πόντους το περισσότερο την ημέρα. Κι αυτό για να τρως ακόμη κι απαγορευμένα σε πιο νορμάλ ποσότητα. Εμένα παγίδα μου κάνει. Οπότε κράτα το φλεξ που το ξέρεις και το'χεις δουλέψει. Όπως το βλέπω με τα νέα τους δεδομένα θα χάνεις γραμμάρια σε δεκάδα την εβδομάδα κι όχι σε κατοστάδα. Κι αν είναι έτσι... μην κάνεις καθόλου το νεώτερο.

----------


## Nefeli-

Μαρία. σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ψάξιμο και την βοήθεια. Έχω δει ότι είναι λίγο μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα και μπήκα στην σελίδα των WW την Αγγλική. Ήμουν έτοιμη να κάνω εγγραφή για 3 μήνες online καθοδήγηδη και με application στο κινητό μέχρι που διάβασα ότι ισχύει μόνο για αυτούς που είναι UK. Έπειτα σκέφτηκα να παραγγείλω ένα από αυτά --->εδώ που και πάλι είναι μόνο για Αγγλία. Εσείς από που τα παραγγείλατε; υπήρχε τέτοιος όρος ότι δεν τα στέλνουν σε άλλη χώρα;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μέσω eBay εγώ το αγόρασα (points plus). Ο Μάριος το είχε αγοράσει απ'την αγγλική σελίδα (pro points) μέσω φαξ (στην σελίδα που δίνεις περιλαμβάνει κι αυτή την εναλλακτική επιλογή, ο p_k το απέκτησε μέσω συγγενή του που ζει στην Αμερική (points plus).

Σε παρένθεση σου έχω βάλει τι έχει αγοράσει ο καθένας μας. Ο μόνος που χρησιμοποιήσε το νεώτερο πρόγραμμα φτάνοντας τον στόχο του ήταν ο Μάριος, εγώ κι ο p_k δοκιμάσαμε και τελικά είχαμε ξαναγυρίσει στο φλέξι.

Εγώ είχα στείλει μέϊλ στα ww της αμερικής και με ενημέρωσαν πως όποιο πακέτο θέλω να αποκτήσω θα πρέπει να είναι κοντά μου κάποιο γράφειο. Κι αφού η Ελλάδα δεν έχει γραφεία δεν ήταν δυνατή η απόκτηση. Πάντως εσύ δοκίμασε να στείλεις μέϊλ στο αγγλικό να λάβεις μια σίγουρη απάντηση. 

Έτσι εγώ αναζήτησα πακέτα στο eBay, έκανα την παραγγελία και σε 15 μέρες ήταν σπίτι μου.

----------


## Nefeli-

Ναι αυτό έκανα τους έστειλα μεηλ λόγω του ότι με ενδιαφέρει και η εγγραφή. Εξάλλου τα άλλα υπάρχουν και σκανναρισμένα και σε άλλες σελίδες διάσπαρτα. Αν δεν τα καταφέρω θα ακολουθήσω το FP σίγουρα. Πως πήρες αυτή την απόφαση για χειρουργείο Μαρία; την είχες αφήσει την διατροφη;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Απλά δεν πήγαινε άλλο κι όταν δεν υπάρχει η υποστήριξη που πρέπει δεν παλεύεται να είσαι εσύ κι ο εαυτός σου για χρόνια με το θέμα των κιλών. Άσε που είμαι και σε μια επικίνδυνη ηλικία για όλα τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματα που φέρνει η παχυσαρκία (46 ετών μουλάρα). Έχω ήδη οστεοαρθρίτιδα στα γόνατα, έχω ανεβασμένη χοληστερίνη, είμαι σε εμμηνόπαυση, το ζάχαρο κι αυτό κινδυνεύω να το αποκτήσω (έχω κάνει το τεστ σακχάρου με την γλυκόζη), ροχαλίζω την νύχτα έντονα, παθαίνω άπνοιες όταν είμαι αφηρημένη, έχω κράμπες στις γάμπες (δεν τολμάω να τεντωθώ όπως θέλω). Κι επειδή δεν ήθελα να αποκτήσω κι άλλα προβλήματα είπα να θέσω μπροστά και το τελευταίο "εργαλείο" που μου απομένει για να ελέγξω το θέμα διατροφή και να φύγουν τα κιλά.  :Frown:

----------


## Nefeli-

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να έχεις τα αποτελέσματα που επιθυμείς! Υγεία και δύναμη

----------


## Nefeli-

με αυτά και με τα άλλα μας βρήκε η επομένη...

Καλημέρα μας! Καλή επιτυχία μου εύχομαι και καλή δύναμη! τα ίδια εύχομαι και σε όποιον το παλεύει ακόμη  :Smile: 

για πρωινό έχω έναν ελληνικό σκέτο και 1 παξιμάδι 3π

1 μήλο
1/2 ποτήρι χυμό 1π

Μακαρόνια με λίγο τυρί και λίγη κόκκινη σάλτσα 5π
Ένα μικρο κομμάτι κοτόπουλο στήθος χωρίς πέτσα 3π

Φρέντο καπουτσίνο 2π
1 μήλο

100γρ cottage τυρί 3π
σπαράγγια σοταρισμένα με 1 κουτ λάδι 
κοτόπουλο στήθος 2π

----------


## Nefeli-

Στην προσπάθεια μου να βρω έναν σύνδεσμο, μια επαφή με WW εδώ που μένω βρήκα -->Slimming World που δεν είναι το ίδιο αλλά έχει πολλά κοινά στοιχεία. Έχει κάποιος εμπειρία από αυτά;

----------


## p_k

Νεφέλη, εχεις pm

----------


## Nefeli-

πολύ χαίρομαι που σας βρίσκω και πάλι εδώ! και η Μαρία. και εσύ p_k !!! ας έχει ο καθένας τον δρόμο του κι ας έχει πάρει τις αποφάσεις του. Τι λέτε θα μπούμε λίγο σε διάθεση ww τύπου πάμε σαν άλλοτε; χεχεχε 


*p_k σου απάντησα

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Αυτό που βρήκες Νεφέλη είναι στην Αγγλία, ενώ κάτι ανάλογο υπάρχει και στην Αμερική, το λεγόμενο: TOPS

Όταν είχα βρει την σελίδα είχε και μια επιλογή με εργαλεία και σου έδινε σαν γνωριμία, μιας εβδομάδας πρόγραμμα, κάρτες με τροφές και τις θερμίδες τους κι ετήσιο εβδομαδιαίο ημερολόγιο για να σημειώνεις την πρόοδο της απώλειας κιλών.
Αυτό το τελευταίο ήταν τέλειο. Όμως άλλαξε το μάρκετινγκ και για να έχεις πρόσβαση στα εργαλεία αυτά πλέον πρέπει να είσαι μέλος, δηλαδή να πηγαίνεις στις συναντήσεις των ομάδων κλπ.

Η διατροφή έχει να κάνει με τα ισοδύναμα όπως ήταν και στα ww πριν βγάλουν το σύστημα των πόντων. 

Για το Slimming Word δεν ξέρω αν η διατροφή είναι επίσης το ίδιο. Γενικά όπως διαπίστωσα είναι κλασσικό διατροφικό πρόγραμμα, που με τις συναντήσεις των μελών για ψυχολογική υποστήριξη βοηθά τον καθένα να χάσει βάρος.
Μακάρι να υπήρχαν κι εδώ τέτοια πράγματα, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## Nefeli-

Βρήκα κάποια άτομα που πάνε στις συναντήσεις και μου είπαν είναι λίγο περίεργο να συνηθίσεις να ανεβαίνεις ζυγαριά μπροστά από όλους και να σε χειροκροτούν ή να σε μαλώνουν  :Smile:  σκέφτηκα να πάω να δω πως είναι αλλά ξεκίνησα ww  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

Βρήκα μία εφαρμογή στο κινητό που μετρά πόντους ονομάζεται protracker και συμπληρώνεις τις τροφές και αυτόματα στις μετατρέπει σε πόντους! Μπορεί κάποιος να ελέγξει αν είναι το ίδιο με τα point plus ή propoints?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Είτε είναι ProPoints, είτε είναι PointsPlus οι πόντοι των τροφίμων βγαίνουν υπολογίζοντας: λίπη, υδατάνθρακες, πρωτείνη και φυτικές ίνες. Αν το προγραμματάκι που έχεις υπολογίζει τα παραπάνω τότε έχεις το κομπιουτεράκι του νεώτερου προγράμματος.

Το δε φλεξ -όπως Αμερική- υπολογίζει, θερμίδες, λίπη και φυτικές ίνες. 

Για πες τελικά τι έχεις;

----------


## Nefeli-

Μαρία. μου αυτό είναι ένα πρόγραμμα που έχει απευθείας τα φαγητά με την αντιστοιχία τους σε πόντους και μπορείς να αλλάξεις την ποσότητα και τις μερίδες. Αν θες μπορείς να προσθέσεις και καινούρια!Έχει επίσης και υπολογιστική και για άσκηση. Εμένα με έβγαλε στους 37 πόντους και μου έχει και 45 για όλη την βδομάδα. Απλά δεν ξέρω αν ανταποκρίνεται πλήρως στους προπόντους γι αυτό ρώτησα αν το είχε δει κανείς... Τώρα μάθαμε ότι στα android δεν υπάρχει... στα iphones ναι

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Απλά έχεις το πρόγραμμα όπως είναι. 

Αυτά που σου σημείωσα χθες μάλλον αφορούν το φετινό πρόγραμμα που του έβαλαν και το "360" ότι και καλά το πρόγραμμα έχει προσαρμοστεί πλήρως στις διατροφικές συνήθειες του καθενός. Αυτό που έχω διαβάσει σε διάφορα μπλογκς με την αλλαγή αυτή προσπαθούν να πείσουν τον κόσμο πως είναι προτιμότερο να φάνε ένα καφάσι φρούτα όταν νιώθουν πείνα παρά μια τούρτα ολόκληρη! Υπ'όψιν οι προπόντοι στα τρόφιμα δεν έχουν αλλάξει. Παραμένουν ως έχουν.

Έχουν φάνταζομαι καταργήσει τους 45 έξτρα πόντους που μπορείς να τους καταναλώσεις όπως επιθυμείς μέσα στην εβδομάδα και αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα λέγοντας: έχεις 26-71 πόντους την ημέρα να τους εκμεταλλευτείς όπως νομίζεις". Αυτό εμένα μου φέρνει στο μυαλό την λογική των αυθεντικών πόντων στην αρχή τους το 1998 που ανάλογα τα κιλά υπήρχε ένα μίνιμουμ κι ένα μάξιμουμ για το πόσους πόντους δικαιούσαι να φας την ημέρα. Μάλιστα τότε πρότειναν να τρως πόντους που βρίσκονται στο ενδιάμεσο. Δηλαδή στην προκειμένη περίπτωση κάπου 35,5 την ημέρα. Σου αφήνει και το περιθώριο να ξεγελάσεις τον εαυτό σου ξέροντας πως έχεις δικαίωμα να φας επιπλέον αρκεί να μην ξεπεράσεις τους 71 πόντους.
Οπότε αν θες να κάνεις τους προπόντους έχεις δύο επιλογές. Ή επιλέγεις την εφαρμογή στο κινητό σου ή την νεώτερη. Για μένα είναι προτιμότερη η εφαρμογή! Με την νεώτερη επιλογή δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχεις και μεγάλη απώλεια, αλλά κι αυτό εξαρτάται απ'το πόσο σωστές είναι οι διατροφικές σου επιλογές.

Ελπίζω να μην σε μπέρδεψα!

----------


## Nefeli-

Για λίγο καιρό θα κάνω παράλληλα με την εφαρμογή στο κινητό που είναι προπόντοι και με το παλιό που έχουμε και εδώ στο φόρουμ. Θα δω και θα συγκρίνω τις διαφορές μετρώντας και με τα 2 αλλά χωρίς να ξεπερνώ τον μέσο όρο των πόντων. Με αυτό που μετρώ εδώ είμαι στους 23 πόντους με περιθώριο εξοικονόμησης 5 πόντων τους οποίους μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω μέσα στην βδομάδα... Δηλ 18 πόντους ημερησίως + 35. Με τους προπόντους είμαι στους 37 ημερησίως + 45 στην βδομάδα. Αν μας διαβάζει και κάποιος άλλος και έχει μπερδευτεί να πούμε ότι ένα τρόφιμο πχ μακαρόνια σκέτα με το ένα πρόγραμμα είναι 5 πόντοι με τους προπόντους 7 γι αυτό και η διαφορά που προκύπτει.

Για σήμερα η διατροφή πήγε καλά και τώρα τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βρούμε στην πορεία  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα μας! Δεύτερη μέρα διατροφής και η διάθεση ανεβασμένη!!!

μόλις βρήκα και μία σελίδα που υπολογίζει Pointplus ή Propoints και το Φλεξι δίπλα δίπλα, έτσι φαίνονται και οι διαφορές --->Points Calculator

Πρωινό 

2 κριτσίνια ολικής 4π
2 τριγωνάκια τυρί κρέμα 2π

1 nestea (green tea - αλόη-φράουλα) 2π
1 φρεντο καπουτσινο σκέτο 2π

2 μέτρια μπιφτέκια με 2 κουταλιές γιαούρτι 10π

2 μήλα

100γρ cottage cheese 2π
1 κριτσίνι 2π

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Για έμπνευση, κοίτα κι αυτήν εδώ την κοπελιά τι κατάφερε: http://brookenotonadiet.com

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα! Καλό μήνα να έχουμε! Καλό καλοκαίρι με υγεία!

Μαρία. όλοι στον αγώνα! χεχεχε

Αλλά πίστευα ότι θα έβρισκα κι άλλους... φαίνεται τόσες προσπάθειες μας κούρασαν... Ωστόσο και ο p_k φαίνεται να έχει καλή διάθεση και όρεξη να το παλέψουμε άλλη μία!!!
Όσοι περισσότεροι τόσο το καλύτερο! για να μαζευόμαστε να πάρουμε φωτιά !!!

Πρωινό
1 κριτσίνι 2π
2 τριγωνάκια λαβάς τυρί 3π

Μεσημέρι
μπριζόλα χοιρινή με μουστάρδα 7π
πράσινη σαλάτα 2π 
2 κουταλιές γιαούρτι 1π

1 μήλο
1 φραπέ σκέτο
1 nestea φράουλα + αλόη 2π

2 μέτρια προς μεγάλα κεφτεδάκια σε λευκή σάλτσα με μανιτάρια 6π

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα!

Χθες πήγα σε ένα πανηγύρι που ήταν γεμάτο πάγκους με λιχουδιές, κρέπες, ντόνατς, λουκουμάδες με μέλι με σοκολάτα, καραμελωμένους ξηρούς καρπούς, ποικιλίες ξηρών καρπών και αποξηραμενων φρούτων, παστέλια, παγωτά, μαλλί της γριάς, καλαμπόκια ψητά καιιιιι άλλα πολλά και λίγα λέω!!! Παραδόξως δεν μου έκανε αίσθηση να φάω τίποτα! Εκεί βρίσκεις ιδιαίτερα υλικά και προιόντα όμως κι έτσι πήρα μπουκίτσες παξιμαδάκια με χαρουπόμελο και κάτι άλλα πολύσπορα παξιμαδάκια με τα οποία προγευμάτισα σήμερα και είναι πολύ νόστιμα. Σήμερα θα πάω να επιλέξω ανάλατους ξηρούς καρπούς για να έχω ποικιλία και ενδεχομένως πάρω και κάποιους καραμελωμένους όταν έχω όρεξη για γλυκό.

Όσοι είστε Κύπρο να επισκεφθείτε το πανηγύρι του κατακλυσμού! Κάνετε ωραίες επιλογές με προιόντα τοπικά φρέσκα και υγιεινά!

Πρωινό

4 παξιμαδομπουκιές με χαρουπόμελο και 1 φέτα τυρί 6π
φραπέ σκέτο

5 μέτριους κύβους χοιρινό στο γκριλ με μουστάρδα , 1 κουταλάκι μέλι ,1 κουταλιά λάδι και μία κόκκινη πιπεριά σε χοντρές ροδέλες (εξαιρετικό !!!) 10π

1 μήλο
5 αμύγδαλα 1π
φραπέ σκέτο
1 πέταλο καραμελωμένου ιβίσκου (όσο περίεργο κι αν ακούγεται) 0,5π

πράσινη σαλάτα με 1 κουταλιά γιαούρτι και 1 μίνι μπιφτεκάκι με τυρί 4π

----------


## Nefeli-

Εδώ και σήμερα λοιπόν μόνη μου  :Smile:  δεν πειράζει... Μάλλον δεν κάνει κανείς άλλος ww!!! Ας είναι ... Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν τα εξής πριν 2 1/2 βδομάδες ζυγίστηκα και έδειξε 111 ! Συμπέρασμα το άγχος παχαίνει αφού ήμουν πολύ αγχωμένη εκείνο το διάστημα! Φεύγει το πρήξιμο ζύγισμα μερικές μέρες μετά 109! Ζύγισμα χθες 104!!! Ξεφούσκωσαν τα χέρια μου το στομάχι ακόμα και το πρόσωπο. Οι κατα κρατήσεις στο δικό μου σώμα είναι υπερβολικές μου το είχε επισημάνει και ο διατροφολόγος που είχα πάει τελευταία φορά τον Φλεβάρη. Η διατροφή σίγουρα βοήθησε σε όλο αυτό το ξεφούσκωμα! Τώρα πια περιμένω να λειτουργήσει στην βάση του 1 κιλού και κάτω την βδομάδα. Νιώθω πολύ καλά και πολύ έτοιμη!!!

Πρωινό 3 χαρουπομελομπουκιές 1 φέτα τυρί φραπέ 4π

3 καραμελωμένες φουντούκια με 1/4 ποτήρι γάλα 2π

Μεσημεριανό 2 μέτρια γεμιστά και 2 κουταλιές γιαούρτι 10π

1 μήλο
1 χούφτα κεράσια

βραδινό τόστ 3π, γιαούρτι και σαλάτα 3π

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ενημέρωσε και το τικεράκι σου βρε συ! Μπράβο για την απώλεια. :thumbup:

----------


## Nefeli-

Το είχα ξεχάσει Μαρία. ευχαριστώ  :Smile:  Πως είσαι εσύ; προχωράνε οι εξετάσεις;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ναι προχωράνε Νεφέλη. Κοντεύω να τελειώσω. Αυτή που θα με καθυστερήσει λιγάκι είναι η μελέτη ύπνου. Μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου θα έχω μαζέψει όμως όλες τις εξετάσεις που μου ζήτησε ο χειρουργός.

----------


## Nefeli-

Πολύ ωραία! Αυτό με το τεστ ύπνου πρέπει να το κάνει και το άλλο μου 1 1/2 λόγω απνοιας που έχει. Περίμενες καιρό για να πάρεις ραντεβού;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κατ'αρχήν χρειάζεται επίσκεψη σε πνευμονολόγο που να έχει σχέση με την μελέτη ύπνου. Αυτός κρίνει αν χρειάζεται να διανυκτερεύσει ο καλός σου στο ιατρείο για να τον παρακολουθήσουν. Το ραντεβού λοιπόν στο ιατρείο ύπνου για μένα κανονίστηκε για μετά από μία εβδομάδα και η διανυκτέρευση για μετά από 15 μέρες.
Ο κόσμος είναι αρκετός Νεφέλη με προβλήματα ύπνου. Εγώ λόγο βάρους ροχαλίζω πολύ έντονα και κάνω κι άπνοιες, αυτές μάλιστα και στον ξύπνιο μου. Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτό το θεματάκι δεν νομίζω ο χειρουργός να μου τσεκάριζε την εξέταση.

Τέλος πάντων πρέπει να βρεις σε ποιό νοσοκομείο εκεί που μένεις υπάρχει ιατρείο ύπνου και να κανονίσεις ραντεβού (αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο εκεί).

----------


## Nefeli-

καλημέρα μας ! αισίως φτάσαμε στην 6η μέρα διατροφής αβίαστα ... η χθεσινή νύχτα ήταν λίγο ζόρικη αλλά ευτυχώς την πέρασα αλώβητη  :Smile:  Αύριο ζύγισμα αν και ήδη έχει προηγηθεί μες στην βδομάδα.

Πρωινό 3 χαρουπομελομπουκιές 1 φέτα τυρί 4π φραπέ

1 χούφτα κεράσια

Μεσημεριανό 1 γεμιστό μέτριο πιπεριά με γιαουρτι 5π

παξιμάδι 2π 
3 καραμελωμένα φουντούκια 1π

βραδινό ομελέτα με κολοκυθάκια 10π

----------


## Nefeli-

Μαρία. του είχε ζητήσει ο γιατρός να το κάνει και είχαμε πάρει ραντεβού για Πάτρα αλλά το χάσαμε και τώρα πρέπει πάλι. Είχαμε αναμονή 1 1/2 μήνα! Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να έχει λιγότερη... Αυτό με το στραβό διάφραγμα σε συνδυασμό με κάπνισμα φέρνει πολλή δυσφορία.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Χμ, αυτό το κάπνισμα! Είναι μεγάλος μπελάς. Του άντρα μου παθολόγος του είχε προτείνει να το ελαττώσει όσο μπορεί γιατί δημιουργείτε θέμα στο οξυγόνο του αίματός του κι αυτός... απ' το ένα αυτί μπήκε κι απ' το άλλο βγήκε. Ροχαλίζει και ξεφυσάει, αλλά το δικό μου ροχαλητό τον ενοχλεί τελικά! 
Βλέπω ότι είσαι Κύπρο γι' αυτό δεν σου ανάφερα νοσοκομείο. Εμένα το ραντεβού ήταν στο ιατρείο ύπνου στον Ευαγγελισμό στην Αθήνα όπου μου πήραν ιστορικό κι από εκεί με έστειλαν στο Ευγενίδιεο θεραπευτήριο για να κλείσω ραντεβού για ύπνο (όλα τα εξωτερικά τους περιστατικά εκεί τα στέλνουν).
Γενικά κοιτάξτε πως σας βολεύει για την μελέτη ύπνου.

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα μας! Αισίως συμπλήρωσα μία βδομάδα με την σημερινή μέρα διατροφής και η διάθεση μου είναι πολύ καλή! Το ζύγισμα έδειξε απώλεια ακόμα 500γρ δλδ 103.5 κιλά είμαι σήμερα!

Από όλη την βδομάδα περίσσεψαν 9.5 π που θα μπορούσα σήμερα να χρησιμοποιήσω!
Επιπλέον έχουμε 3 ώρες περπάτημα τους οποίους πόντους αποφάσισα να μην τους συμπεριλάβω στους extra.

Πρωινό δημητριακά με γάλα 4π φραπέ

3 βερύκοκα και 1 φέτα πεπόνι

Μεσημεριανό μακαρόνια με ελαφριά κόκκινη σάλτσα και 2 κουταλιές τυρί 7π

καραμελωμένοι ξηροί καρποί μία χούφτα (ακαταμάχητη επιθυμία για γλυκό) 5π

βραδινό ψωμοτύρι 5π

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα !

Σήμερα θα πάω στο σούπερ μαρκετ να ψωνίσω και το σαββατοκύριακο θα ετοιμάσω φαγητά τα οποία θα έχω μετρημένα. Αυτό προτείνουν τα ww για να μην μπαίνουμε σε πειρασμό για έτοιμα φαγητά από έξω και να μην χάνουμε τον έλεγχο της ποσότητας. Επίσης από μία εκπομπή που παρακολούθησα αυτή η διαδικασία συνάδει με την λογική ότι πρέπει να ξέρουμε τι τρώμε και να έχουμε αίσθηση της ποσότητας και εικόνα του τι καταναλώνουμε αφού αυτοί που δεν βλέπουν και δεν ξέρουν τι τρώνε ή τι περιέχει το φαγητό τους τείνουν να τρώνε 3 1/2 φορές περισσότερο από αυτούς που έχουν αίσθηση του τι περιέχει το γεύμα τους και εικόνα της τροφής τους.

Πρωινό μισό παξιμάδι 2π

μεσημεριανό 1 κομμάτι κοτοπουλο με 1/2 πατάτα φούρνου και 1 κουταλιά παραδοσιακό γιαούρτι 10π

πεπόνι 2 φέτες
2 μπισκότα 3π

βραδινό πράσινη σαλάτα με λίγο τυρί ελαιόλαδο και βαλσάμικο 6π

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα, παρών!
Μετά από τόσον καιρό, εδώ και πάλι, στα γνωστά, στον αγώνα...
Να πω πριν απ' όλα συγχαρητήρια στη Νεφέλη για την επάνοδό της στο πρόγραμμα και πολλά πολλά μπράβο για την απώλεια που κατάφερε. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι η συνέχεια θα δικαιώσει την προσπάθεια, την αισιοδοξία και την επιμονή της.
Από τον Ιανουάριο βρίσκομαι κι εγώ σε φάση προγράμματος, με σκαμπανεβάσματα και πισωγυρίσματα βέβαια, τα οποία είναι καιρός να σταματήσουν. Και έχει απόλυτο δίκιο η Νεφέλη που επιμένει στο ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε και να στηρίζουμε έμπρακτα ο ένας τον άλλο...
Δεν είναι και πολύ μακριά το 2009, χρονιά που εφάρμοσα σωστά το πρόγραμμα και έφτασα στα πολυπόθητα κιλά...
Μετά όμως;
Μετά μπήκα σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο αρχής - σταματήματος - πάλι αρχής - πάλι σταματήματος που οδήγησε στην επαναφορά των κιλών.
Ας διαγράψω από τη σκέψη μου αυτήν την περίοδο και ας επικεντρωθώ στο σήμερα.
Σήμερα λοιπόν, στα 45 μου, έχω όλην τη διάθεση να προχωρήσω, πιστεύω πως ξέρω τον τρόπο, ως παλιό ισόβιο μέλος έχω την εμπειρία, η γνώση υπάρχει, αλλά το αδύναμο σημείο είναι η θέληση. Και το λέει ένας άνθρωπος που υπήρξε υπόδειγμα πειθαρχίας και θέλησης...
Θα βρω όμως τη λύση... κάθε πρόβλημα έχει και τη λύση του, έτσι δεν είναι;
Η λύση δεν είναι οι νυχτερινές επιδρομές στα ντουλάπια, δεν είναι ικανοποίηση της πείνας αυτό, άλλα πράγματα καλύπτει.
Η λύση δεν είναι το "σταμάτα - ξεκίνα", καταντάει κουραστικό και αποκαρδιωτικό.
Η λύση δεν είναι η μεμψιμοιρία και η μοιρολατρεία, δεν είναι και του χαρακτήρα μου!
Η λύση είναι η προσπάθεια, με έξυπνο, οργανωμένο και πειθαρχημένο τρόπο. Με σύστημα.
Το καράβι το διευθύνει ο καπετάνιος. Και ξέρει ότι πρέπει να το οδηγήσει σε συγκεκριμένο λιμάνι. Όχι κάπου γενικά και αόριστα, αλλά σε συγκεκριμένο μέρος.
Θα ζοριστεί, θα κοπιάσει ίσως, θα δυσκολευτεί, αλλά πρέπει να το πάει εκεί που πρέπει.
Έτσι κι εγώ. Αυτό θα κάνω, πάνω απ' όλα για τον εαυτό μου και για να αισθάνομαι καλά.
Άντε, φτάνει η έκθεση, πάλι παρασύρθηκα και αραδιάζω κατεβατά.
Πάμε στα δεδομένα:

16 Ιανουαρίου του 2014 ξεκίνησα, στα 105,5 κιλά.

16/01 105,5
23/01 105,1
30/01 104,1
06/02 103
13/02 102,7
20/02 101,4
27/02 99,9
06/03 99,4
13/03 97,8
20/03 99
27/03 98
03/04 99
10/04 98,1
17/04 97,1
24/04 98,2
01/05 98,5 

Εδώ σταματάει η καταμέτρηση και αρχίζει μια περίοδος χαλαρότητας και ωχαδερφισμού, που θα σταματήσει σήμερα. Τώρα ακριβώς.
Θα ζυγιστώ την ερχόμενη Πέμπτη και θα καταγράψω το βάρος μου, υποσχόμενος να μην ξαναεπιτρέψω στον εαυτό μου να αδιαφορήσει.
Αυτά τα ολίγα, για την ώρα.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους, καλή επιτυχία και ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ.
τη χρειαζόμαστε όλοι.

----------


## Nefeli-

Θα μας ευχηθώ καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν μιας και η αρχή έχει γίνει εδώ και καιρό για όλους μας! Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να συνειδητοποιούμε τις συνήθειες μας και τον τρόπο που οι σκέψεις και οι επιθυμίες μας επηρεάζουν το πως λειτουργούμε ή τις αποφάσεις που παίρνουμε. Συγκεκριμένα ο μέσος όρος αποφάσεων που αφορούν το φαγητό και καλούμαστε να πάρουμε κάθε μέρα είναι 200! Ένα άτομο που αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο διατροφικό πρόβλημα δοκιμάζει τις αντοχές του περίπου 200 φορές την μέρα... λογικό είναι να πέφτουμε και να χαλάμε το διατροφικό μας πρόγραμμα ή να παίρνουμε "επιπόλαιες" αποφάσεις. Το θέμα είναι ολοένα να εκπαιδεύουμε τον εαυτό μας και κάθε φορά να αποκτούμε και περισσότερο έλεγχο!

Πολύ χαίρομαι που ακριβώς τώρα είσαι εδώ p_k!  :Smile: 

Πάμε γερά και δυνατά, τώρα που γυρίζειιιιιιιιιι!!!!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλή δύναμη σας εύχομαι και καλές απώλειες.
Εγώ πάντως δεν κάνω δίαιτα-διατροφή και νιώθω μια χαρά. Το ήταν ένα τεράστιο βάρος στους ώμους μου το κατάλαβα αυτές τις μέρες που τρέχω για ιατρικές εξετάσεις. Ναι μεν νιώθω μια άλλου είδους ψυχική κούραση, νιώθω τα γόνατα μου να διαμαρτύρονται, αλλά για πρώτη φορά μετά από χρόνια νιώθω ότι μάλλον πάλευα με έναν δαίμονα που έδειχνε ισχυρότερος από εμένα.
Η αλήθεια είναι πως περπατάω αρκετά αυτό το διάστημα, όταν κατεβαίνω Αθήνα για ιατρικά ραντεβού, το τι ανέβα κατέβα στις σκάλες του μετρό έχω ρίξει (τις ηλεκτρικές τις αποφεύγω λόγω φοβίας) δεν λέγεται. Κιλά δεν έχω χάσει αλλά κι ούτε που έχω βάλει! 
Θα παραμείνω όπως είμαι, κρατώντας σε απόσταση τον "δαίμονα" μέχρι να φτάσω στην πηγή που λέγεται χειρουργείο. Είμαι σίγουρη πως αυτό θα φρενάρει κατά πολύ το άγχος μου για την παχυσαρκία μου και την διατροφή μου. Πλέον δεν μπορώ να παλέψω με σημειώσεις, φωτοτυπίες και ημερολόγια.
Εγώ σας παρακολουθώ πάντως. Είναι το πρώτο θέμα κάποτε που έγραψα σαν νέο μέλος εδώ, γιατί κατά περίεργο τρόπο η διατροφή των γουέιτ γουότσερς μου έκανε το κλικ πριν πολλά χρόνια και την θεωρώ ως μια πολύ υγιεινή και σωστή επιλογή διατροφής αφού όλες οι υπόλοιπες είναι για τα μπάζα. 

Καλή συνέχεια σας εύχομαι, καλή δύναμη και κυρίως... ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ! :love:

----------


## Nefeli-

Μαρία. εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και αυτό το χειρουργείο να σε κάνει να φτάσεις στους στόχους σου. Όλοι κουραζόμαστε με αυτή την συνεχή πάλη με τα κιλά μας και μακάρι όλοι να τα καταφέρουμε. Με θετική σκέψη και προσπάθεια, γιατί και το χειρουργείο από μόνο του δεν λειτουργεί. Είναι ωραίο που η διαδικασία προς το χειρουργείο σε κάνει να νιώθεις ιδιαίτερα και που σε έχει δραστηριοποιήσει! Τα καλύτερα έρχονται!

----------


## p_k

Καλή επιτυχία Μαρία! Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή.

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα! 

Σήμερα ξύπνησα με όρεξη και αν είναι καλός ο καιρός θα περπατήσω πολύ! Χθες έκανα τα ψώνια μου και σήμερα θα φτιάξω και τα φαγητά. Πρώτη συνταγή θα είναι μπιφτέκια στα οποία τα ww προτείνουν να βάλουμε μέσα στο μίγμα πουρέ ή κομματάκια του φρούτου που μας αρέσει για να παραμείνει ζουμερό με λιγότερο λάδι και αυγό! Εγώ πήρα μάνγκο επειδή το είχα δοκιμάσει ψητό και ήταν πολύ γευστικό!!! 

Πρωινό 2 μπισκότα mcvities breakfast 2π (πολύ γευστικά μπισκοτάκια με μόλις 1π το ένα και κανονικά σε μέγεθος)
φραπέ

Μεσημέρι χοιρινό με μουστάρδα και μέλι μανιτάρια και πιπεριά στον φούρνο και γιαούρτι 10π

2 βερύκοκα

βραδινό μπιφτέκι σε τορτίγια με μαρούλι και ντομάτα 8π

----------


## p_k

Τελικά περπάτησες;

----------


## p_k

Έβαλα και το τικεράκι... μεγαλεία! Το ίδιο όπως και στο παρελθόν, για να θυμίζει και να εμπνέει!

----------


## Nefeli-

Μόλις έφτιαξα τα μπιφτέκια που ανέβασα και την συνταγή! είναι πολύ νόστιμα για μπιφτέκια με χαμηλές θερμίδες ! Τα έβαλα σε πίτα τορτίγια με 1/2 φέτα τυρί και έπειτα στην τοστιέρα όπου έλιωσε το τυρί και μετά πρόσθεσα ντομάτα και μια κουταλιά μαγιονέζα. Τα δοκίμασαν στο σπίτι και νόμιζαν ότι τα πήρα από έξω! χεχεχ εγώ έφαγα μισό μπιφτεκάκι μόνο του για να το δοκιμάσω και λίγο αργότερα θα φτιάξω κι μία πιτούλα!!! Περπάτημα δεν πήγα αλλά όλη μέρα κουζίνα σκάλες και λίγες δουλειές ... κάτι κάναμε! ίσως πάω αργότερα ή αύριο!

Εσείς πως είστε;

Το τικεράκι αισιόδοξο και φωτεινό!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Καλά είμαστε, με καλή διάθεση και αρκετή αποφασιστικότητα!
Για να δούμε...

----------


## Nefeli-

θα δούμε, θα δούμε !!! :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Εγώ πάντως είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτή η φορά θα είναι και η τελική (και για τους δύο).

----------


## Nefeli-

Είμαι κι εγώ αισιόδοξη χωρίς να αποκλείω και τα παραστρατήματα  :Smile:  για την ώρα διανύοντας την δεύτερη βδομάδα νιώθω πολύ καλά και η διάθεση μου είναι ανεβασμένη  :Smile: 

Πρωινό 3 χαρουπομελομπουκιές με 1 φέτα τυρί 4π
Καφές ελληνικός 

Πεπόνι

Μεσημεριανό ψαρονέφρι πιπεριά και μάνγκο στα κάρβουνα! τέλειος συνδυασμός γι όσους συμπαθούν τις ελαφρώς γλυκόξινες γεύσεις στο φαγητό!!! 7π

2 βερύκοκα 
1 χυμό φρέσκο καρότο μήλο
1 φρεντο καπουτσίνο 2π

βραδινό κοτόπουλο σχάρας με γιαούρτι 7π

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:

50 γρ. δημητριακά
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
1 καφές ελληνικός με 1 κ.γλ. ζάχαρη

4 ποτήρια νερό

Αυτό το χαρουπο......κλπ. ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα ! μην φανταστείς τπτ πολύ σπουδαίο. Είναι παξιμαδάκια που μεσα έχουν χαρουπόμελο κι αφήνουν μια γλυκιά γεύση. Τα συμπαθώ πολύ όμως επειδή γενικά μου αρέσει το χαρουπόμελο!

Πάμε καλα; διάθεση; περπάτημα; 
Σήμερα ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω να περπατήσω!

----------


## p_k

Συνεχίζουμε κανονικά, σήμερα είναι η τέλεια μέρα!
Έμειναν και 2,5 π. για το βράδυ, μάλλον θα καταναλωθούν σε μπάρα δημητριακών.

----------


## Nefeli-

τελικά περπάτησα!!!  :Smile:  1 1/2 ώρα! πάμε καλα!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Τελικά χθες δεν ήταν η τέλεια μέρα που έγραφα, διότι έγιναν κάποιες -ευτυχώς μικρές- παρασπονδίες το βράδυ.
Δεν πειράζει, λάβαμε το μήνυμα και συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα! P_k προχωράμε και πίσω δεν κοιτάμε  :Smile:  επίσης και να ξεφύγεις μια μέρα κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς σου μες στην βδομάδα εξοικονομείς λίγο τις επόμενες μέρες κι επανέρχεσαι  :Smile: 

Πρωινό καφές, Κράκερ και τυρί 3π

1 μήλο

Μεσημεριανό πατατοσαλάτα με μπριζόλα 10π

3 βερύκοκα
πεπόνι
2 μπισκότα 2π
καφές

βραδινό 2 κριτσίνια ολικής με 2 τριγωνάκια λαβάς και 1 παγωμένο τσάι 6π

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλό μας μεσημέρι! Τα φασολάκια μου βράζουν ακόμη και παραδόξως δεν πείνασα ούτε έχω επιθυμία για τσιμπολογήματα. Άρχισα να πιστεύω σχεδόν ότι έγινε μίνι θαύμα! Γενικά είμαι πολύ συγκρατημένη και έχω πείσει τον εγκέφαλο μου ότι κάνουμε το σωστό ( το είχα δει σε μια εκπομπή χεχεχε ). Όπως και να ΄ χει ό,τι αλλαγές κι αν έγιναν μέσα μου νομίζω ότι έχω αποκτήσει αρκετά τον έλεγχο της ποιότητας και της ποσότητας φαγητού που καταναλώνω. Ελπίζω αυτή η περίοδος να έχει διάρκεια και να μην είναι μία φούσκα. Σήμερα ο μικρός μου στόχος είναι 40 λεπτά περπάτημα. 

Πρωινό παξιμάδι με τυρί 3π φραπέ σκέτο

Λαχανικά με αλάτι και γιαούρτι 2π

Μεσημεριανό φασολάκια βραστά με ντομάτα κρεμμύδι και λάδι 5π

Πεπόνι βερύκοκα 
1 παγωμένο τσάι 2π

Βραδινό 2 φέτες τυρί 5 παξιμαδομπουκιές 6π

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλύτερα να σκέφτεσαι θετικά για την μέρα που τρέχει κι όχι για τις μέρες που είναι μπροστά. Αυτό το "μπροστά" είναι μια μικρή παγίδα. Στόχευε σε μικρές νίκες. Ο εγκέφαλος δέχεται αυτή την εντολή πολύ πιο εύκολα, απ' το να σκέφτεσαι πως θα εξελιχθεί η προσπάθεια στην πορεία, πως θα είσαι με μερικά κιλά λιγότερο, πως θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις ρούχα κλπ. Όλα αυτά είναι πολλές εντολές κι ο εγκέφαλος τις στριμώχνει και τις επεξεργάζεται και στο τέλος μπλοκάρει. Σήμερα είναι σήμερα λοιπόν, το φαγάκι τέλειο, το στομάχι δεν διαμαρτύρεται κι έχει και περπάτημα αργότερα να πάρει και το αέρα του το κεφαλάκι μας! Έτσι να σκέφτεσαι. Το ίδιο κι αύριο.

Προσπάθησε μόνο να διαχωρίζεις στιγμές άγχους από άλλες καταστάσεις, με την όλη προσπάθεια. Θέλει ο δουλειά ο εγκέφαλος ώστε να επεξεργάζεται σωστά τις εντολές που του δίνουμε!

Πςς έγραψα και σήμερα!!!! :dork:

----------


## Nefeli-

Ναι αυτό κάνω, εστιάζω σε όσα μπορώ είτε μικρά, είτε μεγάλα  :Smile:  Φυσικά στα λόγια είμαστε όλοι καλοί, στην πράξη είναι τα δύσκολα ! Αυτή την περίοδο όμως, το σημαντικό είναι πως αυτά που σκέφτομαι συνάδουν και με αυτά που κάνω  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Νεφέλη, το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με μένα!
Όλα πάνε καλά, το μυαλό λειτουργεί σωστά και δίνει αισιόδοξες κατευθύνσεις, αποτρέπει τα φοβερά λάθη και στηρίζει την προσπάθεια. 
Το θέμα είναι να υπάρξει συνέχεια και συνέπεια, κάτι που πιστεύω θα συμβεί αυτήν τη φορά.
Προχωράμε λοιπόν, ένα βήμα τη φορά, αλλά σταθερά.
Νομίζω ότι θα δικαιωθούμε.

----------


## Nefeli-

Άλλη μια μέρα πέρασε και φαίνεται πρέπει να κόψω και τον απογευματινό καφέ!!! Ελπίζω κι εγώ p_k να είναι διαφορετική αυτή η φορά αφού είναι και η μοναδική επιλογή που έχω για να μην εξακολουθήσω να παίρνω κιλά. Αν και δεν είμαι απόλυτα ήρεμη και υπάρχουν καθημερινά προκλήσεις για να ξεφύγω εντούτοις κρατιέμαι καλά και το έχω πλέον ως σημείο αναφοράς, και όλα να μην πανε καλά αυτό θα το προστατεύσω ως το μόνο που θέλω και ενδεχομένως μπορώ να έχω την δύναμη και τον έλεγχο για να διατηρήσω! Μου πήρε μια δεκαετία για να μπορώ να με ελέγξω κι ακόμα όχι απόλυτα  :Smile:  :saint2:

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα!

Σήμερα έχασα το πρωινό μου αλλά συνέχισα με ένα πολύ καλό γεύμα...

Μεσημεριανό μπιφτέκι σε τορτίγια με μαρούλι ντομάτα και τυρί 8π

3 κορόμηλα
πεπόνι
2 μπισκότα 1π

βραδινό γαρίδες με σάλτσα σόγιας λεμόνι 1 κουταλιά ελαιόλαδο και σπανάκι 7π

----------


## p_k

Λοιπόν...
το αδυνάτισμα δεν είναι της μορφής "πατάω ένα κουμπί και φτάνω στα κιλά που θέλω". Χρειάζεται οργάνωση και πρόγραμμα.
Το πρόγραμμα το έχουμε, την οργάνωση της ζωής μας την κάνουμε, στόχους βάλαμε, δόξα τω Θεώ είμαστε υγιείς, τι μένει;
Η ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΑΣ.
Αν και τώρα φτάσουμε στην πηγή και δεν πιούμε νερό, θα είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας.
Αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι και θα φτάσουμε στην πηγή και νερό θα πιούμε αυτήν τη φορά.
(Α και με την ευκαιρία, το νερό ξαναμπήκε στο πρόγραμμα, ευτυχώς!)

----------


## Nefeli-

P_k όλα καλά;  :Smile:  προχωράμε ακάθεκτοι!!! Όταν μπεις σε μία ρουτίνα είναι εύκολο μετά. Για μένα αυτή η περίοδος προσαρμογής περίμενα να είναι κάπως δύσκολη αλλά σχεδόν 2 βδομάδες πέρασαν χωρίς να το καταλάβω!

----------


## p_k

Όλα υπό έλεγχο.

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα! μετά από 2 βδομάδες ww βρίσκομαι στα 102.7 κιλά! Νιώθω πολύ καλά και έχω όρεξη για την συνέχεια! :starhit:

Πρωινό 4 μπισκότα gullon maria 2π φραπέ σκέτο

2 βερύκοκα

Μεσημεριανό γιουβέτσι με γιαούρτι 8π

Φραπέ Μήλο

Βραδινό τορτίγια με σπανάκι και cottage στην τοστιέρα (παραλλαγή σπανακόπιτας τέλειο) 5π

Nestea 2π

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ωραίο βάρος,Λούλου! Μπράβο,αστέρι μου! Ικανοποιήθηκα σε τριψήφιο.
Πάμε τώρα για το πρώτο διψήφιο της αρεσκείας μου : 97,2 ! Τι άλλο φυσικά;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλή επιτυχία στα δυναμικά γουεϊτγουοτσεράκια μας! 
Να είναι ηλιόλουστη η διαδρομή,γεμάτη αρώματα κι αιθέριες αισθήσεις...

----------


## Nefeli-

Λίτα θα συναντηθούμε στο 72.7! Έτσι για το καλό!!! τι λες; ωραίο ραντεβού έτσι;  :Smile:

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> Λίτα θα συναντηθούμε στο 72.7! Έτσι για το καλό!!! τι λες; ωραίο ραντεβού έτσι;


εγώ το βρίσκω τέλειο ραντεβού! Θα είμαι εκεί νοητά να σας κάνω :thumbup: !

----------


## Nefeli-

Σε 7 μήνες 2 μέρες και 7 ώρες  :Smile:  που πιστεύω κι αυτό εφικτό είναι!!! Και γιατί νοερά Μακ ; να δεσμευτείς να είσαι εκει ψυχή τε και σώματι.

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Nefeli-_
> Σε 7 μήνες 2 μέρες και 7 ώρες  που πιστεύω κι αυτό εφικτό είναι!!! Και γιατί νοερά Μακ ; να δεσμευτείς να είσαι εκει ψυχή τε και σώματι.


Aaaa, αυτό θα είναι ακόμη πιο τέλειο!  :Wink:

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα! 

Πρωινό 3 χαρουπομελομπουκιές τυρί 4π φραπέ 

Μήλο

Μεσημεριανό φασολάκια μαυρομάτικα γαρίδες 7π

Φρέντο καπουτσίνο 2π

----------


## Nefeli-

Γεια μας  :Smile:  

Πρωινό 1 φέτα ψωμί τοστ 1 τυρί 2π 

Μεσημεριανό μακαρόνια με Κειμά 10π

Βραδινό ντολμαδάκια 11π

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλό μας μεσημέρι! Οι μέρες περνούν κι η διάθεση ακόμα ανεβασμένη ευτυχώς  :Smile:  

Πρωινό 2 μπισκότα ελληνικό καφέ 2π

Μεσημεριανό μπιφτέκι σε τορτίγια με τυρί 8π

1 γενναίο κομμάτι τούρτα σοκολάτα φουντούκι κολασμένη!!! 7π

Βραδινό μπιφτέκι με σαλάτα 6π

----------


## p_k

Προχωράμε κανονικά, με απώλεια 1,1 κιλό την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα! Στόχος η καθημερινή σωστή εφαρμογή του προγράμματος, χωρίς ατασθαλίες διατροφικές!

----------


## Nefeli-

Εγώ έφαγα κι ένα ωραιότατο γλυκό αλλά χαλάλι οι πόντοι  :Smile:  !!!

----------


## p_k

Κι εγώ κάτι ξηρούς καρπούς (κάσιους), αλλά δε μένουμε στα λάθη! Προχωράμε μπροστά!

----------


## Nefeli-

Δεν ήταν λάθος ωραιότατο ήταν και το μέτρησα  :Smile:  το ήθελα και χρειαζόταν για να συνεχίσω χωρίς στερήσεις και σταθερά αλλά με μέτρο. Θα προσπαθήσω και αύριο να πάω για περπάτημα κι όλα καλά !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nefeli-

Γεια μας  :Smile:  έτρεχα όλη μέρα σήμερα και σχεδόν ξέχασα και τι έφαγα χεχεχ

Πρωινό 3 χαρουπομελομπουκιές με 1 φέτα τυρί 4π

Κερασάκια 1 χούφτα

Μεσημεριανό κοτόπουλο με ντομάτα και κολοκυθάκια 6π

1 ροδάκινο 
1 Φρέντο 2π 

Βραδινό κοτόπουλο με ντομάτα και λίγο ρυζάκι 8π 
Πεπόνι

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα, ελπίζω να είστε καλά και δυνατοί! P_k πως πάμε με το πρόγραμμα; Εμένα πλησιάζει η μέρα ζυγίσματος  :Smile:  

Πρωινό 4 κράκερς 2 τριγωνάκια τυρί 5π

Μεσημεριανό φακές και κοτόπουλο 8π 

Καρπούζι
γιαούρτι με μέλι 3π

βραδινό ποπ κορν 5π nestea 2π

----------


## Nefeli-

!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα μας! Σήμερα δεν κρατήθηκα, ένιωθα ένα φούσκωμα και ανέβηκα στην ζυγαριά η οποία φανέρωσε το 102.3 φυσικά περίμενα περισσότερο αρχικά αλλά και πάλι μέχρι την Παρασκευή ελπίζω να πάω 102.1 έστω!!! Το θετικό είναι ότι είχαμε απώλεια έστω και 400γρ  :Smile: 

πρωινό παξιμάδι και τριγωνάκι λαβάς 3.5π

μεσημεριανό φακές γιαούρτι ντομάτα 9π

πεπόνι
καρπούζι

βραδινό ταβέρνα κυρίως κρεατικά στην σχάρα 11π

----------


## Nefeli-

!!!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα μας,

σήμερα κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μαζεύω τα χθεσινά σπασμένα που τα υπολόγισα στο περίπου... ενώ η διάθεση να ξεφύγω προς τα λιχουδιαστά καλούδια έγινε πράξη κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας μου! Δεν ήταν τραγικό, αλλά με ενόχλησε που έχασα τον έλεγχο! συνεχίζω κανονικά με περισσότερο πείσμα!!!

πρωινό 2 κουλουράκια με μαρμελάδα και τρούφα τώρα τι να πω; 5π;

μεσημεριανό μπριζόλα πατατοσαλάτα γιαούρτι 10π

2 κουλουράκια διπλά με μαρμελάδα και τρούφα 5;

παγωτό γιαούρτι με φράουλες και σάλτσα μπανάνας και γκοφρέτα χμ... αυτό τι να το βάλω τώρα 7π;

4 τυροπιτάκια σπιτικά το ελάχιστο 7π 

Εδώ θα ήθελα να τονίσω ότι μια μέρα που ξεφεύγουμε μπορεί να μας πάει πίσω όμως οι επόμενες που θα έρθουν μπορούν να εξισορροπήσουν την κατάσταση αφού 11π μπορούν να σωθούν εύκολα και άνετα από 2π κάθε μέρα για λιγότερο από βδομάδα... κι αυτό πρόκειται να κάνω!!! ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ!!!

:tumble::tumble::saint::saint::yes::yes:

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα μας,

σήμερα έχω να εξοικονομίσω τουλάχιστον 2π.

πρωινό 2 μπισκότα καφέ 2π

μεσημεριανό φασολάκι κοκκινιστό με γιαούρτι 8π

ροδάκινο

βραδινό χοιρινά κυβάκια λεμονάτα με λίγη φέτα και ψωμί 10π

----------


## Nefeli-

Ο ψυχολόγος David Lewis για λογαριασμό της εκπομπής Secret Eaters σε ένα επισόδειο διεξήγαγε μία έρευνα στην οποία εξετάστηκε η ποσότητα που καταναλώνουμε σε φαγητό όταν δεν είμαστε συγκεντρωμένοι σε σχέση με αυτήν κατά την διάρκεια που εστιάζουμε την προσοχή μας στο φαγητό. Συγκεκριμένα δημιούργησε δύο ομάδες ατόμων και τους πρόσφερε ποικιλία από κεκάκια και κρουασάν. Στην μία ομάδα ζήτησε να αξιολογήσουν την ποιότητα του φαγητού οπότε και εξασφάλισε την συγκέντρωση τους σε αυτό, ενώ στην άλλη ομάδα ζήτησε να συγκεντρωθούν σε μία εκπομπή με το πρόσχημα ότι θα τους έκανε κάποιες ερωτήσεις μετά ως προς το περιεχόμενο της, ενώ ταυτόχρονα θα έτρωγαν αυτά που τους πρόσφερε. Το αποτέλεσμα: η ομάδα που ήταν συγκεντρωμένη στο φαγητό έφαγε 25% λιγότερο από την ομάδα που έτρωγε μπροστά στην τηλεόραση. 

Για όλους όσους έχουμε την συνήθεια να τρώμε στο πόδι ή μπροστά από την τηλεόραση όχι μόνο καταναλώνουμε περισσότερο φαγητό αλλά ξεχνάμε και πότε φάγαμε... Θα ήταν καλό να είμαστε συγκεντρωμένοι στο φαγητό μας και να αφιερώνουμε λίγο χρόνο στο να τρώμε στο τραπέζι για να έχουμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια μας και πάλι! το μοναχικό μου ταξίδι συνεχίζεται με μοναχικές καλημέρες και καλησπέρες!!!  :Smile:  σνιφ σνιφ όπως και να'χει εγώ θα είμαι εδώ. Ξέρω πως κάποιοι εχουν αρχίσει ww αλλά δεν γράφουν. Θα ευχηθώ καλή μας προσπάθεια και σύντομα να κατακτήσουμε τους πρώτους μας στόχους! 

σήμερα έχασα το πρωινό μου αφού μας έφαγαν τα ποδόσφαιρα και χάσαμε και τον ύπνο μας. Στο σπίτι ζούμε την ποδοσφαιρική παράνοια... 

μεσημεριανό 2 μέτριες γεμιστές πιπεριές 9π

καρπούζι
2 μπισκότα μαρία gullon 1π

βραδινό 1 πιπεριά γεμιστή με γιαούρτι 7π 

1 κριτσίνι με 1 φέτα τυρί 3π

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!  :Smile: 

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

50 γρ. δημητριακά ολικής
με 1 φλ. γάλα 1,5%
1 ελληνικός καφές με 1 κ. γλ. ζάχαρη

Συνεχίζουμε κανονικά!

----------


## Nefeli-

P_k πάμε τώρα που γυρίζειιιιιιι!!!

----------


## p_k

Χθες ήταν μια από τις καλύτερες μέρες, καθώς πέραν των άλλων κατάφερα να αντισταθώ σε γευστικούς μεταμεσονύκτιους (!) πειρασμούς.
Ετσι, σήμερα αντιμετωπίζω πιο αισιόδοξα τη μέρα!
Για να δούμε...

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ

50 γρ. δημητριακά
1 φλ. γάλα light
Καφές ελληνικός με 1 κ.γλ. ζάχαρη
2 μπισκότα 

7 πόντοι / υπόλ. ημέρας 22

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλό απόγευμα !  :Smile: 

πρωινό καφές 1 κουλουρι παξιμάδι με τυρί 3π

μεσημεριανό γαρίδες και τουτουμάκια με καθιστό καλαμαράκι 10π

2 ροδακινάκια μικρά

1 διπλό κουλουράκι με μαρμελάδα 2π καφές

βραδινό τορτίγια με σπανάκι και τυρί cottage 3.5π

----------


## p_k

Καλό απόγευμα!
Συνεχίσαμε με φιλετο κοτας, σαλάτα λάχανο - καρότο με λαδάκι, ψητές πίτες (μεσημέρι), τοστ με κασέρι και χυμό το απόγευμα και έμειναν 7 πόντοι για πιο μετά...

----------


## Nefeli-

P_k αργά αλλά σταθερά!!! το ξέρουμε ότι έχει αποτέλεσμα το έχουμε ξανακάνει... κάθε φορά και πιο σίγουροι και πιο συνειδητοποιημένοι!

----------


## Nefeli-

23/06/2014

πρωινό 1 κομμάτι ελιόπιτα 4π

μεσημεριανό μακαρόνια με σαλάτα τυρί και 1 μικρό μπιφτεκάκι 10π

1 ροδάκινο

βραδινό 4 μπισκότα χυμό 5π

----------


## Nefeli-

Γεια σας ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και να χαίρεστε τις όμορφες καλοκαιρινές μέρες. Μετά από ένα σκάλωμα την προηγούμενη βδομάδα κι αφού δεν έβλεπα τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα συνέχισα κανονικά το πρόγραμμα μου και την καταγραφή για να δω σήμερα το 101.7 από 102.3 !!! Χάρηκα πάρα πολύ που επιτέλους φάνηκε αυτός ο αριθμός! Θα προσπαθήσω πολύ να κρατήσω το πρόγραμμα όσο δύσκολο κι αν γίνεται με το καθημερινό άγχος να μεγαλώνει και τις υπευθυνότητες να αυξάνονται...

Προχωράμε αργά και σταθερά!!!

πρωινό παξιμάδι με 2 λαβάς τυρί και καφές 4π

μεσημεριανό κοτόπουλο γιαούρτι 8π

καρπούζι 
χυμός fruit shoot robinsons

----------


## p_k

Τέλεια νέα!!!
Συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια!
Εγώ θα ζυγιστώ την Πέμπτη...
Προχωράμε!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μπράβο Νεφέλη για την επιμονή σου να παραμείνεις σταθερή στον στόχο σου! Συνέχισε έτσι και σύντομα σε διψήφιο!!! :thumbup:

----------


## p_k

Συνεχίζω την προσπάθεια εν μέσω διαφόρων θεμάτων και υποχρεώσεων, τουλάχιστον το παλεύω!
Χθες ήταν μια καλή μέρα, η σημερινή εξελίσσεται και αυτή σωστά...

----------


## Nefeli-

P_k συνεχίζουμε κανονικότητα και είπαμε ότι και μια μέρα να πάει λίγο εκτός μες στην βδομάδα μπορούμε να την καλύψουμε!!! 

Μαρία. σ'ευχαριστώ ελπίζω η διαδικασία με τις εξετάσεις σου να προχωρά και να είσαι σε καλό δρόμο!

----------


## Nefeli-

καλησπέρα μας! όλα καλά και σήμερα ενώ όλα γύρω μου αλλάζουν γυρίζουν και στροβιλίζονται... όπως και να'χει εγώ εδώ

πρωινό 3 χαρουπομελομπουκιές 1 φέτα τυρί 4π

μεσημεριανό κοτόπουλο ψητό με γιαούρτι 8π

καρπούζι
1 φρέντο καπουτσίνο 2π

βραδινό μπιφτέκι σε τορτίγια 8π

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

99,9 και συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## Nefeli-

γεια μας!!! Αυτές τις μέρες ένιωθα κατακράτηση και παρακολουθούσα κάθε 2η μέρα το βάρος μου, το οποίο θα καταγράψω ως τελικό την δευτέρα. Σήμερα 101.1kg ! Διψήφιε σου'ρχομαι...  :Smile:  P_k πιστεύεις στα θαύματα; πάαααμε τώρα που γυρίιιιζει!!!
Το καλό μου το γλαράκι προσπέρασε σχεδόν την πρώτη μας βαρκούλα!

Πρωινό 3 μπισκότα 3π

μία φέτα ψωμί με λαβάς 2π
χυμός fruit shoot

μεσημεριανό πράσινη σαλάτα με κοτόπουλο και τυρί 8π

καφές
1 σνακ 2π kallo

βραδινό σαλάτα με τυρί και παξιμάδι 5π

----------


## p_k

Εννοείται ότι πιστεύω!
Και εννοείται ότι πλησιάζει και για σένα ο διψήφιος!
Σήμερα είναι επίσης πολύ καλή μέρα, το πρόγραμμα πάει τέλεια!

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα μας! Σήμερα ήμουν συνεχώς στους δρόμους αλλά έστω και τώρα λίγο πριν αλλάξει η μέρα ήρθα για την καταγραφή μου  :Smile:  

Πρωινό 1 φέτα ψωμί με τυρί 2π
Καφές

Μεσημεριανό φασόλια με καρότο και λάδι 8π

Καφές

Βραδινό 3 μπισκοτάκια μούσλι και 1 ποτήρι γάλα 5π

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλό μας απόγευμα! Σήμερα έχουμε καύσωνα εδώ !!! η θερμοκρασία ακούμπησε τους 41-42 ! έτσι μετά από το πρωινό μου ανεπίσημο ζύγισμα που έδειξε 100.7!!! λέω να το ρίξω έξω με ένα yozen με πολλές φράουλες, λίγη σάλτσα μπανάνας και μία ιδέα από σοκοτρούφα! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που έστω αργά και με προσπάθεια υπάρχει απώλεια και το σώμα μου αλλάζει! Ήδη το εντόπισαν οι κοντινοί και πήρα και κάποια όμορφα σχόλια. Διψήφιε σου έρχομαι!!! 

Πρωινό 1 παξιμαδοκούλουρο με ένα λαβασάκι 3.5π

μεσημεριανό μπιφτέκι με γιαούρτι και σαλάτα 8π

καρπούζι

βραδινό κοτόπουλο στα κάρβουνα 5π χαλούμι 3π

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλημέρα και όμορφη Κυριακή να έχουμε!

μία δόση αισιοδοξίας από weight watchers :

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα να έχουμε!
Δύο μέρες πριν το ζύγισμα της Πέμπτης και αφού ξεπεράστηκαν κάποια εμπόδια, συνεχίζω δυναμικά και σωστά.

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

2 φ. ψωμί για τοστ
με 30 γρ. μερέντα
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5% λιπ.
1 καφές με 1 κ.γλ. ζάχαρη

ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙΑΝΟ
-------------------

150 γρ. φιλέτο κότας ψητό
Σαλάτα διάφ. λαχανικών
με 3 κ. γλ. ελαιόλαδο
1 ποτήρι Coca - Cola Zero χωρίς καφείνη
1 καφές με 1 κ.γλ. ζάχαρη
1 μπάρα δημητριακών

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ
--------------------

1 ποτήρι κεφίρ (τέλειο!)

Μέχρι στιγμής 19 πόντοι και υπόλοιπο ημέρας 10 π.

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΕ Ο,ΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ!
Πάντα με χαμόγελο, θετική σκέψη και διάθεση!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μερέντα,Πίκο;Ντροπή!

----------


## p_k

NADINE!!!  :Smile: 
Σου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και να φτάσεις πια στο σώμα των ονείρων σου! Έκανες ένα ακόμη βήμα και εύχομαι να είναι ο τελευταίος σταθμός πριν το στόχο σου!
Όλα να πάνε κατ' ευχήν!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πήγαν κατέυχήν,Πίκο μου,σ'ευχαριστώ!
Πριν δύο εβδομάδες ακριβώς χειρουργήθηκα και τώρα είμαι στην ανάρρωση.
Το σώμα των ονείρων μου σε μια άλλη ίσως ζωή...Το πολύ ν'αγγίξω το βάρος των ονείρων μου σ'αυτήν εδώ...
Καλή δύναμη και σ΄εσένα,αν και με τη Λούλου μου συνοδηπόρο εσείς οι δυό πρέπει να πετάτε,όχι απλά να προχωράτε!

----------


## p_k

Eπιμένω στα γραφόμενά μου!
Όσο για τη Νεφέλη, πράγματι.
Το παλεύουμε, ευελπιστούμε για το καλύτερο.
Και για πρώτη φορά μετά από καιρό πιστεύουμε στον εαυτό μας και στις δυνάμεις μας!

----------


## Nefeli-

Γεια σας αν και έγραψα απουσία για μερικές μέρες το πρόγραμμα τηρήθηκε και δεν ξέφυγα! Σήμερα είχα την πρώτη μου συνάντηση personal trainning με 2 γυμναστές βεβαίως βεβαίως. Κάναμε 35 λεπτά και ήταν πολύ καλά και καθόλου βαρετά! σε ένα γυμναστήριο ποτέ δεν σε προσέχουν... σου δίνουν λίγη σημασία τις πρώτες φορές και μετά σχεδόν δεν σε χαιρετάνε. Έχω δει ότι οι τιμές είναι καλές για personal training οπότε αν κάποιος έχει μία σχετική άνεση και θέλει αποτέλεσματα, το συνιστώ!

----------


## p_k

Μπράβο Μαριλένα!
Πολύ καλά νέα, πολύ σωστά έπραξες μια και η φυσική δραστηριότητα πάντοτε βοηθάει την προσπάθεια!
Συνεχίζω κι εγώ φουλ, αύριο έχω ζύγισμα!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Αποτελέσματα ζυγίσματος...

99,8 (από 99,9 κιλά)

Είναι σαφές ότι τα λάθη και οι παρασπονδίες (πολλές) των πρώτων ημερών της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας πληρώθηκαν...

Δεν πειράζει. Από αυτά μαθαίνουμε.
Εντοπίστηκαν, σημειώθηκαν και δεν θα επαναληφθούν.
Το τρένο συνεχίζει.

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους! 

100 γραμμάρια είναι απώλεια! τι να πω κι εγώ που κόλλησα!!! επιμένω όμως...  :Smile:  
αύριο έχω και δεύτερη συνάντηση στην παραλία με τον personal trainer. Εκεί που όλοι χαλαρώνουν εγώ χτυπιέμαι χεχεχ  :Smile:  Το καλό είναι πως χτυπιούνται κι άλλοι μαζί μου!

Πρωινό 3 χαρουπομελομπουκιές με τυρί 4π
φραπέ

μεσημεριανό μπριζόλα με 5 κολοκυθανθούς γεμιστούς με ρύζι 11π

καρπούζι

----------


## Nefeli-

Μετά από ένα δεκαήμερα αναπροσαρμογών και πάλι εδώ! Θα συνεχίσω με το διατροφικό ημερολόγιο αφού για άλλη μια φορά κατάλαβα πόσο σημαντικό είναι για να μπορώ να έχω τον έλεγχο και να διαχειρίζομαι την "πείνα" μου. Συνεχίζω με 3 προπονήσεις την βδομάδα με αυξανόμενη ένταση. Είμαι στα 101.8 κιλά κολλημένη και λίγο απογοητευμένη. Ωστόσο είναι ένα μαξιλαράκι στο οποίο δεν θα αναπαυθώ για πολύ ακόμη! Πριν βγει ο μήνας θα πιαστώ γερά από τον διψήφιο και αυτός είναι ο μικρός μου στόχος!!!  :Smile:

----------


## p_k

Κάπως έτσι κι εγώ!
Την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη η ζυγαριά ήταν πολύ καλή, μια και έδειξε 99,1!
Για να δούμε τι θα δείξει στη συνέχεια...

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Μετά από μια περίοδο στασιμότητας και χαλάρωσης κατά την οποία προστέθηκε 1,2 κιλό, μπήκα πάλι στο πρόγραμμα και ζυγίζομαι κάθε Σάββατο πλέον.
Για να δούμε...
Προχθές η ζυγαριά έδειξε 100,3 σε σχέση με τα 100.5 του πιο προηγούμενου Σαββάτου.
Απαιτείται σοβαρότητα λοιπόν και όχι σκαμπανεβάσματα.
Εκεί που κατεβήκαμε στο διψήφιο, να σου ξανά το τριψήφιο.
Αλλά δεν φταίει η κακιά μας μοίρα, εμείς φταίμε.
Προχωράμε λοιπόν με νέα ορμή και φουλ αισιοδοξία (αυτή τουλάχιστον δεν μας εγκαταλείπει ποτέ).

----------


## p_k

1,5 μήνας πέρασε από το τελευταίο ποστ και τίποτε αξιόλογο...
Στασιμότητα και μη εφαρμογή του προγράμματος...
101,5 κιλά.
Αυτά όμως μέχρι χθες που ξαναξεκίνησα, με την πίστη ότι αυτήν τη φορά θα πάω καλά.
Ζύγισμα κάθε Σάββατο και FlexiPoints.
Καλή επιτυχία και καλή δύναμη σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Παντελή βλέπω πόσο ταλαιπωρείσαι κι εσύ να χάσεις τα αναθεματισμένα κιλά. Κυρίως η ταλαιπωρία σου είναι εγκεφαλική. Μην σκέφτεσαι πόντους και θερμίδες, ξεκούρασε λίγο το μυαλό και την διάθεση κι όταν αισθανθείς έτοιμος ξαναβάλε μπρος. Μην δίνεις υποσχέσεις όμως που δεν θα κρατήσεις. 
Τρέξε όλες τις σελίδες του θέματος να δεις πόσες φορές κι εσύ μπήκες με διάθεση καλή για να τηρήσεις το πρόγραμμα, χάθηκες και ξανά η ίδια υπόσχεση.

Είσαι σε μια φάση που ήμουν κι εγώ (πριν πάρω την απόφαση για χειρουργείο). Αυτός ο ψυχολογικός αποσυντονισμός με έκανε κουρέλι. Τώρα που δεν έχω στο κεφάλι την φράση "πρέπει να χάσω κιλά, πρέπει να κάνω δίαιτα" είμαι καλύτερα. Κατά περίεργο τρόπο -δεν κάνω δίαιτα- τρώω σαν άνθρωπος (παχύσαρκος όμως) χωρίς να βάλω κιλό εδώ και μήνες! 134 σταθερά!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Μετά από μια εβδομάδα χαλάρωσης και περίσκεψης θα έλεγα, νιώθω καλύτερα.
Δεν υπολόγιζα, δε μετρούσα πόντους, αφέθηκα...
Τώρα αισθάνομαι έτοιμος να συνεχίσω.

102 κιλά

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ
----------

2 φ. ψωμί για τοστ
με 30 γρ. τυρί γκούντα
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5% λιπ.
1 καφές με 1 κ. γλ. ζάχαρη


Καλή δύναμη σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## p_k

2η μέρα του νέου ξεκινήματος και πάμε πολύ καλά!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Κανά απ'την παρέα εδώ; Όλα καλά;

----------


## p_k

Ένα περίπου μήνα μετά το τελευταίο ποστ και δίνω το "παρών".
Μαρία, εύχομαι να βρίσκεσαι σε καλό δρόμο και όλα να πηγαίνουν καλά!
Σε ό,τι με αφορά έκανα ακόμη ένα ξεκίνημα και εύχομαι να είναι το οριστικό!
Το προηγούμενο Σάββατο η ζυγαριά έδειξε 104,7 κιλά...
Δεν θα πω μεγάλα λόγια, έδωσα όμως μία και μοναδική υπόσχεση στον εαυτό μου:
Θα προσπαθήσω να εφαρμόσω όσα ξέρω και να κάνω την καλή αρχή.
Από εκεί και πέρα όλα θα γίνουν!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα Παντελή. Στην αναμονή της έγκρισης είμαι για το χειρουργείο. 
Παντελή υπάρχει αυτή εδώ η διατροφή: http://diaitamonadwn.blogspot.gr/p/blog-page.html Ρίξ' της μια ματιά μήπως αυτή σε βοηθήσει περισσότερο. Την εκθειάζουν πολύ και λένε πως είναι πολύ αποτελεσματική.

----------


## euapap

λέω να (ξανα)ξεκινήσω και εγώ ww
εκανα διάφορα πέρισυ... έχασα καμια 10αριά. αλλα... ξέρετε τη συνέχεια τί να λέμε

----------


## euapap

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Καλημέρα Παντελή. Στην αναμονή της έγκρισης είμαι για το χειρουργείο. 
> Παντελή υπάρχει αυτή εδώ η διατροφή: http://diaitamonadwn.blogspot.gr/p/blog-page.html Ρίξ' της μια ματιά μήπως αυτή σε βοηθήσει περισσότερο. Την εκθειάζουν πολύ και λένε πως είναι πολύ αποτελεσματική.


Η διαιτα των μονάδων είναι μεγάλη βλακεία
Σε ωθεί σε υπερβολές
Βεβαια μπορεί να έχεις πειθαρχία και να επιλέγεις τα σωστά 
αλλά..εδώ θα σουνα;

----------


## p_k

Μαρία, εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά!!!
Και να απαλλαγείς επιτέλους από τα περιττά κιλά!
Εύα, πολύ σωστή σκέψη να ξαναρχίσεις!
Ας συγχρονιστούμε για μεγαλύτερη υποστήριξη και γρηγορότερο αποτέλεσμα!
Καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι!
Η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός!
Μαρία θα τη μελετήσω τη διατροφή, αλλά ξέρεις: οι μεγάλες αγάπες δεν ξεχνιούνται ποτέ (όπου μεγάλη αγάπη = πρόγραμμα WW! )  :Smile:

----------


## euapap

το πρόβλημά μου πάντως δεν είναι η αρχή, τα έχω καταφέρει πολλές φορές (να αρχίσω). Το μεγάλο μου προβλημα είναι η διατήρηση

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by euapap_
> το πρόβλημά μου πάντως δεν είναι η αρχή, τα έχω καταφέρει πολλές φορές (να αρχίσω). Το μεγάλο μου προβλημα είναι η διατήρηση


Για μένα μετραει πολύ το να υπάρχει κίνητρο.
Από εκεί και πέρα, τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής:
1. Λήψη απόφασης
2. Εφαρμογή πιστή ενός ρεαλιστικού και ισορροπημένου προγράμματος
3. Ελαφριά αλλά σε τακτική βάση άσκηση οποιασδήποτε μορφής (και η αύξηση της δραστηριοτητας υπολογίζεται ως άσκηση)
4. Τήρηση ημερολογίου διατροφής
5. Συνέπεια

----------


## euapap

λοβοτομή θέλει

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!

ΠΡΩΙΝΟ:

1 τοστ με τυρί ημίσκληρο (30 γρ.)
και 2 φ. ψωμί
1 φλ. γάλα 1,5% λιπ.
1 ελληνικός καφές με 1 κ.γλ. ζάχαρη

ΠΟΝΤΟΙ: 6,5 / Υπόλ. ημέρας: 23,5

----------


## p_k

Το καλό είναι ότι παρά τις αντιξοότητες συνεχίζω κανονικά, χωρίς βέβαια να έχω την απαίτηση να δουλεύουν 100% οι μηχανές.
Σκοπός είναι να περάσει η εβδομάδα χωρίς να γίνει το μεγάλο λάθος.
Για να δούμε...

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Μακάρι Παντελή. Καλή επιτυχία! :thumbup:

----------


## p_k

Καλή επιτυχία να έχουμε όλοι!
Προσωπικά, αυτήν τη φορά δεν θα λέω μεγάλα λόγια.
Θα προσπαθώ για το καλύτερο και όπου βγει (μακάρι να βγει στα 78 κιλά δηλαδή)  :Smile: 
Όμως θα προσπαθώ, όχι θεωρίες και από πράξη τίποτε!

----------


## p_k

test ticker

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Εύχομαι όλες και όλοι να είστε καλά, ευδιάθετοι και αισιόδοξοι!
Σήμερα ο στόχος είναι ένας: *να μην ξεπεράσω ούε κατά 1 τους 30 πόντους που δικαιούμαι!* 
ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Παντελή κάνα γυμναστήριο παίζει να το βάλεις σε πρόγραμμα;

----------


## Elen chr

Γειά σας και απο εμένα! είμαι η Έλενα νέος μέλος στο forum ξεκίνησα σήμερα με την δίαιτα των πόντων των weight watchers και θέλω να χάσω 12-13 κιλά..είναι κάποιο άλλο μέλος που κάνει αυτή την δίαιτα? ή πιο σωστά την ισορροπημένη αυτή διατροφή?  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Καλησπέρα Έλεν και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!
Είσαι αποφασισμένη να κάνεις αυτή τη διατροφή για πάντα και να μετράς πόντους για όλη σου τη ζωή,
ή θες να την κάνεις μόνο μέχρι να χάσεις τα κιλά που θες;

----------


## Elen chr

καλησπέρα Μαντζουράνα! Θέλω να χάσω τα κιλά μου και να μου γίνει αυτή η διατροφή τρόπος ζωής ώστε να τα διατηρήσω και να μην τα ξαναπάρω... εσύ ποια δίαιτα κάνεις ? πόσα κιλά θέλεις να χάσεις?

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Νέα χρονιά, νέα αρχή, αισιοδοξία ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά!

Ξεκίνησα το πρόγραμμα προχθές Σάββατο 7/2, στα 106,3 κιλά.
Μεγάλα λόγια να μη λέω, ελπίζω να φανώ αντάξιος των προσδοκιών μου και να πειθαρχήσω επιτέλους σε ένα απίστευτα ευέλικτο, υγιεινό και εφαρμόσιμο σύστημα, που με είχε βοηθήσει τόσες φορές στο παρελθόν.

Elen chr, σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και καλή δύναμη!

----------


## Elen chr

καλησπέρα p-k εύχομαι καλύ επιτυχία και σε σένα ! και καλή δύναμη!! όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας ...όταν αλλάξουμε τρόπο σκέψης και το αποφασίσουμε με επιμονή και θέληση, τότε η επιτυχία είναι σίγουρη!!!!!

----------


## p_k

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι!
Πάμε λοιπόν!
Μετά από πολύ καιρό κάτι άρχισε επιτέλους να κινείται προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση!

----------


## Elen chr

p_k την μεθοδο αδυνατισματος των weight watchers θα ακολουθήσεις?

----------


## p_k

Ναι Elen chr, ακριβώς!

----------


## Elen chr

p_κ αν θελεις να γραφεις τι τρως και εσυ καθημερινα εκει που γράφουμε όλοι, τι εφαγα σημερα ,για να βοηθηθουμε... ξέρεις τους πόντους σε όλα τα φαγητά? 
οι ποντοι που μπορεις να εξοικονομήσεις μεσα στην εβδομάδα , προκειμένου να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις για μια έξοδο είναι: αν τρως 4 λιγότερους την ημέρα σε 6 μέρες 24 πόντους + 12 πόντους επιπλέον απο την άσκηση? δηλαδή κάποιος που κανει 20 πόντους εκεινη την ημέρα που θα βγεί σε μια ταβέρνα πχ. μπορει να φάει 20+24+12=56 πόντους? σωστά? και την επόμενη μέρα να συνεχίσει πάλι κανονικά στους 20 πόντους του ?
σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση ... καλή συνέχεια ....:duh:

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Ελένη καλησπέρα, υπάρχει κι αυτό το θέμα: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326 όπου θα βρεις ένα πολύ μεγάλο κατάλογο με φαγητά και τους πόντους τους καθώς και πολύτιμες πληροφορίες για το σύστημα αυτό.

Τώρα όσον αφορά τους πόντους που εξοικονομείς, καλό θα είναι να μην τους μπερδεύεις με αυτούς που κερδίζεις απ'την άσκηση. Ή θα "φας" τους πόντους που φύλαξες απ'τις προηγούμενες μέρες (πάντα μέσα στην εβδομάδα) ή θα "φας" αυτούς που εξοικονόμησες με την άσκηση με όριο τους 12 κι όχι παραπάνω. Σκοπός είναι η απώλεια. Ευτυχώς το πρόγραμμα είναι έτσι μελετημένο που μπορείς να απολαύσεις το φαγητό μιας εξόδου, αρκεί να το εκμεταλλευτείς σωστά κι έξυπνα!

Πάντα να καταγράφεις σε κάποιο τετράδιο τι τρως, για να βλέπεις και τα λάθη σου.

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## eleni1986

Καλησπέρα.. Έχω διαβάσει μερικά πράγματα για αυτήν την δίαιτα με τους πόντους αλλά πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα.. Χάνουμε με τους λίγους ή τους πολλούς πόντους;

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Χάνεις με το όριο των πόντων που σου αναλογούν ημερησίως. Στην παραπάνω απάντηση έχω δώσει ένα λινκ. Κάνε κλικ εκεί και διάβασε το θέμα όλο απ'την αρχή. Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη απορία ρωτάς εδώ!

Κι εγώ έκανα ένα φεγγάρι το πρόγραμμα αυτό και έμεινα ευχαριστημένη.

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by Μαρία._
> Χάνεις με το όριο των πόντων που σου αναλογούν ημερησίως. Στην παραπάνω απάντηση έχω δώσει ένα λινκ. Κάνε κλικ εκεί και διάβασε το θέμα όλο απ'την αρχή. Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη απορία ρωτάς εδώ!
> 
> Κι εγώ έκανα ένα φεγγάρι το πρόγραμμα αυτό και έμεινα ευχαριστημένη.


Μαρία σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση!!

----------


## Elen chr

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαρία! καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σου! συνεχίζεις την διατροφή των weight Watchers? για χάσιμο βάρους?

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Elen έχω σταματήσει εδώ και μήνες τις προσπάθειες απώλειας με διατροφή. Με άγχωνε πάρα πολύ το θέμα, υπάρχουν και θέματα υγείας και γι'αυτό την Παρασκευή είμαι για χειρουργείο παχυσαρκίας.

Παρόλα αυτά τις διατροφές των weight watchers απ'την αρχή τους μέχρι τώρα, τις υποστηρίζω και τις αγαπώ, γιατί διατροφικά είναι σωστά προγράμματα διατροφής και κυρίως υγιεινά! :wink2:

----------


## Elen chr

Mαρία καλή επιτυχία στο χειρουργείο σου! όλα να πάνε καλά! ο Θεός να σε βοηθήσει! περιμένουμε τα νεα σου ... φιλάκια...

----------


## p_k

Elen chr, συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση, αλλά πέσαν πολλά πράγματα μαζί!
Ναι, θα κάνω το πρόγραμμα Flexipoints, που ήταν και το τελευταίο πριν κλείσουν τα WW στην Ελλάδα (δυστυχώς!).
Το είχα αγοράσει και εφάρμοζα το "ΚΑΤ' ΟΙΚΟΝ". Έκανα δηλαδή το πρόγραμμα και είχα τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη όταν τη χρειαζόμουν.
Πράγματι για εμένα είναι το καλύτερο πρόγραμμα και η καλύτερη διατροφή, διότι δεν αποκλείει τίποτε και μπορείς να φας ό,τι θελεις με μέτρο και χωρίς αυστηρούς περιορισμούς.
Τελικά δεν ξεκίνησα το Σάββατο, αλλά χθές Τρίτη, στα 106,8 κιλά.
Δεσμεύομαι ότι δεν θα ξαναλλάξω ημερομηνία ξεκινήματος και ότι θα προσπαθήσω για το καλύτερο.
Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα ευθύνης απέναντι στον εαυτό μου και σοβαρότητας.
*** Πολύ σημαντική η συμβουλή της Μαρίας για τήρηση ημερολογίου. Φρόντισέ το και θα δεις τη διαφορά! ***

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ!
Και όπως έλεγε κάποιο άλλο μέλος του οποίου το όνομα δεν συγκρατώ "Τα κιλά είναι μόνο αριθμοί!"

Πάμε με χαμόγελο και αισιοδοξία!  :Smile:

----------


## Elen chr

Kαλημέρα P_k θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω για καποιες αποριες σχετικά με την διατροφή επειδή εχεις και το προγραμμα flexipoints. Στο φόρουμ δεν υπάρχουν οι ποντοι για όλες τις τροφές...
μήπως ξερεις να μου πεις ποσους ποντους έχει το ψάρι το βραστό? το μοσχάρι το βραστό ? η κοτόσουπα έχει 4,5 ποντους υπολογίζω και ξεχωριστά τα 120 γρ. το βραστό κοτόπουλο 4 πόντους? το ίδιο και για την κρεατοσουπα ? η κρεατόσουπα εχει 4 πόντους και υπολογίζω ξεχωριστά το βραστό κρέας? ο καφές λάτε ποσυς ποντους έχει? επισης το τυροπιτάκι, σπανακοπιτάκι ,λουκανοπιτάκι?
σε κούρασα αλλά δεν ξέρω να τα υπολογίσω και δεν μπορώ να τα βρω ... 
ήμουνα 70.600 την Τρίτη 3/2/15 και σήμερα 70.00 έχασα 600 γραμμάρια .Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη .Κρατάω καθημερινά ημερολόγιο ...
Σ΄ευχαριστώ για όλα!
Και
ΠΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΙΑ!!!

----------


## p_k

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι πίνακες περιλαμβάνουν τις τροφές που ανέφερες... δες τους λίγο καλύτερα.
Όσο για τα τυροπιτάκια, υπολόγιζέ τα ας πούμε σαν το 1/4 από μια κανονική τυρόπιτα που έχεις τους πόντους της.
Και συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια!!!
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ!

----------


## Elen chr

σ ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ , λείπουν όμως ορισμένες τροφές απο τον πίνακα , αλλά δεν ξέρω που μπορώ να τις βρω

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Βρίσκομαι στα μισά της πρώτης εβδομάδας και ήδη έχασα 900 γραμμάρια!
Καλό σημάδι αυτό, δεν πρέπει να ενδώσω σε πειρασμούς. 
Συνεχίζω...

----------


## p_k

Τρίτη 10.02.......... *106,8*
Τρίτη 17.02.......... *105,5 (-1,3)*

Η μηχανή πήρε επιτέλους μπρος.
Τώρα αρχίζουν τα ωραία!

*Καλή συνέχεια!*

----------


## eleni1986

> _Originally posted by p_k_
> Τρίτη 10.02.......... *106,8*
> Τρίτη 17.02.......... *105,5 (-1,3)*
> 
> Η μηχανή πήρε επιτέλους μπρος.
> Τώρα αρχίζουν τα ωραία!
> 
> *Καλή συνέχεια!*


Μπράβο, πολύ καλή απώλεια! Να συνεχίσεις έτσι και τα αποτελέσματα θα σε δικαιώσουν..

----------


## p_k

Ευχαριστώ Ελένη!
Κι εσύ ό,τι επιθυμείς!!!!!
Να έχεις τα αποτελέσματα που θέλεις!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα!
Μετά από μια πολύ εποικοδομητική και χρήσιμη συζήτηση επί του θεματος των κιλών με τη φίλη Nefeli, βοηθήθηκα πολύ και αναπτερώθηκε το ηθικό. Με αποτέλεσμα να ξεκινήσω επιτέλους το πρόγραμμα χθες, 25/7 στα 107,9 κιλά.
Μάλιστα δεν ξέφυγα ούτε μισό πόντο από τα προβλεπόμενα.
Θα κάτσω τώρα να φτιάξω τικεράκια, ημερολόγια, κλπ για να είμαι πανέτοιμος.
Η συζήτηση και η ανταλλαγή απόψεων βοηθάει πολύ.
Το να κλείνεσαι στον εαυτό σου περιμένοντας απλώς να έρθει το ποθούμενο... είναι λάθος.
Επίσης η κουβέντα είναι και αγχολυτική (σημαντικό κι αυτό).
Για να δούμε...

----------


## eleni1986

Φυσικά και είναι αγχολυτική, έχεις δίκιο! Κ εγώ κάπως έτσι το σκέφτηκα, αναβολή στην αναβολή.. Ώσπου ξύπνησα και σκέφτηκα ότι κάτι πρέπει να κάνω για τον εαυτό μου! Μακάρι να πάει καλά αυτή η προσπάθεια! Κ όταν λέω να πάει καλά, δεν εννοώ να χάσουμε βάρος, πάντα χάνουμε με την δίαιτα, εννοώ να χάσουμε και να τα διατηρήσουμε.

----------


## p_k

Ναι Ελένη, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!
Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι!

----------


## eleni1986

Ευχαριστώ! Κ σε εσένα, πόσα κιλά θέλεις να χάσεις? Οι άντρες χάνετε πιο γρήγορα..

----------


## p_k

Από τα 108 στα 78-80, δηλαδή 28 με 30 κιλά.
Αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουμε γρηγορότερη απώλεια, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει εφησυχασμό!  :Smile:

----------


## eleni1986

Κανεις κ καποια αθλητική δραστηριότητα;

----------


## p_k

Προσπαθώ να κάνω γρήγορο περπάτημα, το οποίο με βοηθάει πολύ.
Εσύ;

----------


## eleni1986

Έχω διάδρομο σπίτι, κανω μια ωρα, αλλα εδω κ δεκα ημέρες ξεκίνησα ζουμπα σε ενα γυμναστήριο κ ειναι πολυ πιο διασκεδαστική απο τον διάδρομο.. Βέβαια ειδα οτι έχασα μονο 700 γραμμάρια την τελευταια εβδομαδα με καθημερινή γυμναστικη, πολυ σωστή διατροφή κ πικράθηκα..

----------


## p_k

Μην πικραίνεσαι...
Θα δεις στην πορεία και μικρές και μεγάλες απώλειες.
Εξάλλου 700 γραμμμάρια δεν είναι και λίγα!
Τα ξεφορτώθηκες από πάνω σου!
Προχώρα και όλα θα πάνε καλά!  :Smile:

----------


## eleni1986

Τέλη Μαρτίου ειχα φτασει 94.9.. Κ πριν 3 εβδομάδες που άρχισα ξανα ημουν 105.. Δεν ξερω γιατι κανω τόσα λάθη κ παλι απο την αρχη...

----------


## eleni1986

Τέλη Μαρτίου ειχα φτασει 94.9.. Κ πριν 3 εβδομάδες που άρχισα ξανα ημουν 105.. Δεν ξερω γιατι κανω τόσα λάθη κ παλι απο την αρχη...

----------


## p_k

Από τα λάθη μαθαίνουμε!
Σηκωνόμαστε και συνεχίζουμε!
Στο τέλος θα νικήσουμε!

----------


## eleni1986

Χαχα!! Μακάρι.. Δεν γινεται διαφορετικά, γιατί τα κιλά ανεβαίνουν συνεχώς..

----------


## Nefeli-

Μία βδομάδα μετά το βαριατρικό χειρουργείο κι αφού εξασφάλισα χρόνο για αυτοκριτική και ανάλυση, θα ήθελα να πω ότι η μόνη διατροφή που μου ταίριαξε και ακολουθώντας την έχασα πολλά κιλά κατά καιρούς ήταν το σύστημα των Weight Watchers. Όχι δεν με πληρώνουν για διαφήμιση!  :Smile:  προτείνω σε όποιον έχει αποφασίσει να κάνει διατροφική προσπάθεια και έχει τις αντοχές και την ηρεμία να το παλέψει, να την δοκιμάσει! Αυτη είναι μία καταγραφή δική μου, έστω κι αν στην πορεία μου επέλεξα το χειρουργείο. Αυτό έγινε για άλλους λόγους οι οποίοι με στέγνωσαν από αντοχές και υπομονή και με άφησαν με πολλά κιλά παραπάνω.

----------


## p_k

Επιστροφή μετά από πολύν καιρό εδώ και πρέπει να πω ότι όλα όσα έγραψες Nefeli με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο.
Ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις από τώρα και στο εξής.
Επέλεξες μια άλλη οδό για να χάσεις τα κιλά, προφανώς κατόπιν σκέψεως, οι σωστές διατροφικές οδηγίες και συμπεριφορές όμως δεν παύουν ποτέ να ισχύουν.
Όσον αφορά εμένα, επιτέλους μετά από χρόνια αδιαφορίας και σκαμπανεβασμάτων κατόρθωσα - με τη βοήθεια μιας εξαίρετης διαιτολόγου - να χάσω 22 κιλά και από τα 110 να φτάσω στα 88.
Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους και να πω το γνωστό (που όμως ξεχνάμε πολλές φορές), ότι όλα είναι θέμα απόφασης και σωστού προγραμματισμού.

----------


## angek

Καλησπέρα σας
μήπως κάποιος-α από τα παλιά μέλη WW έχει το καλοκαιρινό βιβλιαράκι
super start?? ήταν με λίγες σελίδες και είχε προτάσεις και ενδεικτικά μενού
για πρωινά, μεσημεριανά και βραδυνά φαγητα...δυστυχώς το έχω χάσει..πάσα βοήθεια δεκτή

----------


## angek

Καλησπέρα σας
μήπως κάποιος-α από τα παλιά μέλη WW έχει το καλοκαιρινό βιβλιαράκι
super start?? ήταν με λίγες σελίδες και είχε προτάσεις και ενδεικτικά μενού
για πρωινά, μεσημεριανά και βραδυνά φαγητα...δυστυχώς το έχω χάσει..πάσα βοήθεια δεκτή

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Καλημέρα. Προσωπικά δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό το βιβλιαράκι κι αν αφορά το πρόγραμμα των πόντων. Αν ανήκει σε αυτό το πρόγραμμα, για διάβασε αυτό εδώ το θέμα: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=1326 
Κάποιες κοπέλες εκεί αντέγραψαν λεπτομερώς τα βιβλιαράκια που είχαν. Ίσως να βρεις κάτι εκεί.

----------


## angek

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαρία για την άμεση απάντηση νάσαι καλά

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους!
Θα είμαι λακωνικός.
Μετά από μια περίοδο διατήρησης του κανονικού βάρους, δυστυχώς αφέθηκα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να φτάσω 106,7 κιλά (ζύγισμα προηγούμενου Σαββάτου).
Κάνω μια νέα αρχή με το αγαπημένο μου πρόγραμμα και εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!
Στόχος μου τα 84 και ημέρα ζυγίσματος το Σάββατο.
Πρόγραμμα το FlexiPoints.
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα σε όλες και όλους!

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!
Η αρχή έγινε, με απώλεια 0,8 κιλά.
Μπορούσα και καλύτερα, αν εφάρμοζα 100% το πρόγραμμα.
Πάμε πιο δυναμικά τώρα!
Καλή συνέχεια!

01. 05. 17 106,7
08. 05. 17 105,9 ( - 0,8 )

----------


## afratoulini90

μπραβο!!!!!

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by afratoulini90_
> μπραβο!!!!!


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Εύχομαι και σε σένα τα καλύτερα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## afratoulini90

σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Fragolitsa89

Σημασία έχει ότι ξεκίνησες! 

Επιβραβευσε τον εαυτό σου γιατι έπεται και συνέχεια!

Κι εγώ πάντα σκέφτομαι ότι θα μπορούσα καλύτερα, παραβλεποντας το αυτούσιο αποτέλεσμα.
Αυτες οι σκέψεις με αγχώνουν συνήθως..

Έχασες σχεδόν ένα κιλό.. 
Δεν είναι και λίγο :thumbup:

Καλη συνέχεια και σε εσένα αφρατουλινι που επιμένεις πάρα τα συνεχή σου υπερφαγικα που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. 
Τα ίδια σκαμπαναβεσματα βιώνουμε, λίγο πολύ, αρκετοί από εμάς..
Ξέρεις τι λένε για τον επιμένων.. 

Σήμερα είναι μια καινούρια μέρα:smug:

----------


## p_k

> _Originally posted by Fragolitsa89_
> Σημασία έχει ότι ξεκίνησες! 
> 
> Επιβραβευσε τον εαυτό σου γιατι έπεται και συνέχεια!
> 
> Κι εγώ πάντα σκέφτομαι ότι θα μπορούσα καλύτερα, παραβλεποντας το αυτούσιο αποτέλεσμα.
> Αυτες οι σκέψεις με αγχώνουν συνήθως..
> 
> Έχασες σχεδόν ένα κιλό.. 
> ...


Καλημέρα!
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!
Σημασία έχει το ότι έγινε επιτέλους η αρχή!

----------


## afratoulini90

ευχαριστω κοριτσακι μου. Δν θα σταματησω να επιμενω ποτε! Αχαχαχαχχα! Πηγα στη διατροφολογο και μου εδωσε ωθηση για καινουργιο ξεκινημα. Ειναι η τριτη μερα χωρις ταση για υπερφαγικα κ ειμαι ναι μεν επιφυλακτικη, αλλα αισιοδοξη!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα.
Μετά από μια καλή επανάληψη και διάβασμα του Flexipoints, ξανά στις επάλξεις!

Ξεκίνημα στις 21/10.
Αρχικό βάρος: 104,7
Στόχος: 84 

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες και όλους, εύχομαι πάντα επιτυχίες και να μην το βάζετε/ουμε ποτέ κάτω!

----------


## zoiPOL

καλημερα!!!
θελω να ξεκινησω και εγω την διατροφη .. την παρακολουθουσα πριν πολλα χρονια ..
τι ακριβως είναι το συστημα Flexipoints μπορώ να βρω κάπου πληροφοριες?
ευχαριστω πολύ!

----------


## Nefeli-

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα
Έχω αρκετό καιρό να μπω στο φόρουμ κι ακόμα περισσότερο να γράψω. Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!
Παντελή κάνε ό,τι είναι να κάνεις επειδή θα φάμε και πυροσκία και ωτία  :Smile: ))

----------


## litsa3

καλησπερα σε ολα τα μελη ειμαι καινουρια στην παρεα!
Μολις διαβασα για την διατροφη με τους ποντους και μπορω να πω οτι μου αρεσε το μονο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οι γιορτες δεν ξερω αν θα αντεξω ειμαι λιχουδα λιγουρα οπως θελετε πειτε με!
Μετα απο τρεις εγκυμοσυνες εχω 40 κιλα ++++ δεν αντεχω αλλο πρεπει επιτελους να βρω τον εαυτο μου!
καλη δυναμη σε ολους γιατι θελει πραγματικα πολυ ψυχικη δυναμη να χασεις πολλα κιλα!

----------


## litsa3

καλημερα!!!
Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για το καλοσορισμα τις ευχες σου και τις συμβουλες σου!!!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα!
Καταρχάς Τάσο, ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το φόρουμ έχει ερημώσει λίγο, νομίζω όμως ότι παραμένει μεγάλη βοήθεια και υποστήριξη.
Πριν χρόνια λοιπόν, το 2008, είχα εφαρμόσει το πρόγραμμα των WW με τέλεια αποτελέσματα, κυρίως διότι πήγα 100% by the book που λένε και είχα τεράστια αποθέματα θέλησης και καλώς νοούμενου πείσματος.
Δυστυχώς, τα 20-25 κιλά που έχασα επέστρεψαν από δική μου υπαιτιότητα, όπως συμβαίνει στο 99% παρόμοιων περιπτώσεων.
Τον καταλυτικό ρόλο έπαιξαν τα υπόλοιπα μέλη που βοηθούσαν με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο και αυτό δεν πρόκειται να το ξεχάσω ποτέ.
Με αρκετά από αυτά διατηρούμε επαφή, εγώ όμως αφέθηκα εντελώς και ξαναέφτασα στα 109,3 κιλά...
Την Πέμπτη που μας πέρασε είπα ότι δεν πάει άλλο, αυτό το πράγμα πρέπει να σταματήσει.
Και ξεκίνησα για μια κόμη φορά.
Θέλω να πω με έμφαση κιόλας, ότι γίνεται να χάσει κάποιος όλα τα περιττά κιλά, είτε είναι 28 είτε 38 είτε 48 ετών (όπως εγώ).
Τον τρόπο τον ξέρουμε. Ο δρόμος είναι μπροστά αλλά εμείς προτιμούμε άλλα μονοπάτια.
Ευελπιστώ ότι θα επαναλάβω την επιτυχία του '08, αλλά δεν λέω μεγάλα λόγια.
Καλύτερα έτσι.

litsa3 καλωσόρισες και καλή επιτυχία!
Εύχομαι να χάσεις τα κιλά που περισσεύουν και η προσπάθεια να ευοδωθεί.
Καλή αρχή!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!
Κάτι κινείται, κάτι αλλάζει, μακάρι στο ζύγισμα της Πέμπτης να επιβεβαιωθώ!

----------


## Sasou

Γεια σας κι από μένα.ξεκιναω σήμερα την προσπάθεια μου με τους πόντους.γνωριζω καλά τη συγκεκριμένη διατροφή αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα πειθαρχησω!!

----------


## Sasou

> Γεια σας κι από μένα.ξεκιναω σήμερα την προσπάθεια μου με τους πόντους.γνωριζω καλά τη συγκεκριμένη διατροφή αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα πειθαρχησω!!


Γεια σας και πάλι !μετά από μια βδομάδα και κάτι ,ζυγιστηκα.αποτελεσμα 1200 κάτω.αλλα οκτώ έμειναν...συνεχίζω!!

----------


## ailouros

Μπράβο!! Σιγά σιγά θα τα καταφέρεις!

----------


## Sasou

Ευχαριστώ.ηδη έπεσα ακόμα ένα κιλό.αργα και σταθερά.αν είναι κάποιος διαθέσιμος να μου απαντήσει σε μια δύο απορίες...
Μοσχάρι απαχο το χω 3 ποντους όπως και τον κιμά τον μοσχαρίσιο.το ζυγίζω ωμό ή μαγειρεμένο;γιατί μου φάνηκε ότι είναι λίγοι οι πόντοι.
Γενικά στα κρεατικά ωμά ή μαγειρεμένα ζυγίζουμε;;
Α κι επίσης ψάρι τηγανητό το χω 10π..αλλα γαύρο τα 120 γρ τηγανητό το χω βρει 4π....τι γίνεται κάτι δεν ταιριάζει.

----------


## p_k

> Ευχαριστώ.ηδη έπεσα ακόμα ένα κιλό.αργα και σταθερά.αν είναι κάποιος διαθέσιμος να μου απαντήσει σε μια δύο απορίες...
> Μοσχάρι απαχο το χω 3 ποντους όπως και τον κιμά τον μοσχαρίσιο.το ζυγίζω ωμό ή μαγειρεμένο;γιατί μου φάνηκε ότι είναι λίγοι οι πόντοι.
> Γενικά στα κρεατικά ωμά ή μαγειρεμένα ζυγίζουμε;;
> Α κι επίσης ψάρι τηγανητό το χω 10π..αλλα γαύρο τα 120 γρ τηγανητό το χω βρει 4π....τι γίνεται κάτι δεν ταιριάζει.


Sasou καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για τις επιτυχίες σου!
Από χθες επιχειρώ και εγώ σιγά σιγά να επαναλάβω τα επιτεύγματα του παρελθόντος και να επιστρέψω στα 84-85 κιλά, από τα 109,9 που έδειξε χθες η ζυγαριά.
Στα των ερωτήσεων τώρα:
1. Οι πόντοι στα κρέατα αναφέρονται σε μαγειρεμένα φαγητά. Σωστό είναι ότι 120 γρ. άπαχο μοσχάρι ισοδυναμούν με 3 πόντους.
2. Σωστοί είναι επίσης οι πόντοι για τον τηγανιτό γαύρο, τα 120 γρ. είναι 4π. Στο βιβλιαράκι για τα φαγητά έξω που είχαμε πάρει αναφέρονται 10 πόντοι για 1 μερίδα τηγανιτό ψάρι, χωρίς να αναφέρεται είδος ψαριού, προφανώς διότι στις ταβέρνες, εστιατόρια κλπ. η μερίδα ψαριού είναι παραπάνω από 120 γρ.
Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι!!!

----------


## Sasou

Α! Ακόμη καλύτερα! Τα 120γρ 3 πόντοι!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ.αν και γνωρίζω την συγκεκριμένη διατροφή χρόνια, πότε δεν την τηρησα για πολύ καιρό δυστυχώς. Όμως επειδή έχω περάσει από άπειρες δίαιτες με προσωρινά αποτελέσματα κατέληξα πάλι εδώ γιατί είναι η μόνη δίαιτα που στην ουσία δεν είναι δίαιτα αλλά συνήθεια!οπότε εδώ γύρω θα μαι να ρωτάω που και που κι από κάτι!Pk έχω διαβάσει σε προηγούμενες σελίδες πόσο καλά τα είχες καταφερει και πραγματικά με βοήθησες πολύ να ξεκινήσω και να μην ψάχνω πάλι για γρήγορες λύσεις!!

----------


## p_k

Έτσι είναι, ακριβώς.
Για εμένα είναι το πιο πετυχημένο και ανθρώπινο πρόγραμμα απώλειας βάρους. 
Σημαντικό είναι να κρατάμε επαφή, για να ενθαρρυνομαστε και να παίρνουμε νέες ιδέες!

----------


## Sasou

Καλησπέρα pk ( μάλλον οι δυο μας είμαστε)συνεχίζω κανονικά αν και κάποιες φορές τρώω και λίγο λιγότερους πόντους χωρίς απαραίτητα να τους αναπληρώσω μεχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας.δεν ξέρω αν είναι κακό αυτό.κανω και γυμναστική καθημερινά,ούτε αυτούς τους πειράζω.παρολα αυτά γενικά χάνω δυσκολα .αφού σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να επισκεφτώ ενδοκρινολόγο μήπως κάτι μου φταιει.(θυροειδή δεν έχω το χω κοιτάξει)τέλος πάντων .το άλλο μου θέμα είναι ότι δίνω καθημερινά μάχη για να μη ζυγιστω.πολυ κακό συνήθειο,παλευω να το κόψω και να ζυγιζομαι μια φορά την εβδομάδα.δεν τα καταφέρνω πάντα ν αντισταθώ!
Μου αναλογουν 17-19 πόντοι και συνήθως σταματάω στους 17 -18 .πιο σπάνια στους 16.αυτο που δεν σταματάω με τίποτα είναι η μικρή βραδυνή απόλαυση ενός κομματιού 12 γρ σοκολάτας με 81% κακάο! :Smile: είναι τόσο πικρή ,αλλά ωραία πάραυτα,που ενα τόσο μικρό κομμάτι αρκεί!
Καλή συνέχεια.να τα λέμε να αλληλουποστηριζομαστε!!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα sasou,
καλό είναι να τρως όλους τους πόντους που δικαιούσαι, λόγω του ότι εξασφαλίζεις επάρκεια σε θρεπτικά συστατικά.
Προσωπικά δικαιούμαι 32 (ως άντρας έχω παραπάνω) και προσπαθώ να μην τους ξεπερνάω, αλλά μεχρι τώρα στην προσπάθεια είμαι.
Θα στρώσει όμως το πρόγραμμα, είμαι βέβαιος γι' αυτό!
Καλά κάνεις και τρως το σοκολατάκι, κανένα πρόβλημα!
Ίσα ίσα που κάνει καλό και σε βοηθάει!
Εννοείται θα τα λέμε, κι ας μείναμε λίγοι!  :Smile: 
Έχει τεράστια σημασία η αλληλοβοήθεια!

----------


## p_k

Για πρώτη φορά εδώ και καιρό, αισθάνομαι ότι θα γίνει κάτι σωστό.
Δεν κατόρθωσα να μπω 100% σε πρόγραμμα, το προσπαθώ όμως συνειδητά και αυτό έχει σημασία.
Σήμερα, ενώ όλα κυλούσαν ομαλά, έκανα την παρασπονδία και έφαγα μια γκοφρέτα.
Θα σταματήσω σε αυτήν όμως και ελπίζω το τέλος της ημέρας να με δικαιώσει.

----------


## Sasou

Εντάξει κι οι μικρές παρασπονδίες ανθρώπινες είναι.τι ψυχή έχει μια γκοφρετα!το θέμα είναι να συνεχίζεις!γενικά με τα γλυκά έχω ένα θεματακι οπότε κάνω το εξής.μετα το μεσημεριανό που με πιανει λύσσα ,κόβω σε λεπτά φετακια μια μπανάνα και ρίχνω από πάνω ένα κουταλάκι ταχίνι με κανέλα,αν με παίρνει από πόντους,κι αν δεν έχω πολλούς διαλύω μια ζάχαρινη με λίγο κακάο σε νεράκι ,φτιάχνω δηλ μια ψευτομερεντα και ανακατεύω με την μπανάνα!!!άρα και υγιεινό και γλυκό!!!με έχει σώσει πολλές φορές από ατοπήματα!!
Επίσης έχω να προσθέσω ότι κοιτάω επιδεικτικά τη ζυγαριά εδώ και δύο μέρες και την αγνοω!!! :Smile:

----------


## Sasou

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι;φρούτα τρώω 3-4 δηλ κυρίως πορτοκάλια και μήλα.ειναι πολλά;μήπως πρέπει να βάζω έξτρα πόντους αν τρώω πάνω από τρία;;

----------


## Sasou

Καλό μήνα!!όλα βαίνουν καλώς ,η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται,κάνω καθημερινά περπάτημα ,πιστευω ότι βοηθάει πολύ αυτό,δεν ξεφεύγω στους ημερήσιους πόντους μου και είμαι σίγουρη ότι με επιμονή και υπομονή θα τα καταφέρω!!pk που είσαι να μου λύσεις απορίες!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> μια ζάχαρινη με λίγο κακάο σε νεράκι ,φτιάχνω δηλ μια ψευτομερεντα και ανακατεύω με την μπανάνα!!!άρα και υγιεινό και γλυκό!!!με έχει σώσει πολλές φορές από ατοπήματα!!
> Επίσης έχω να προσθέσω ότι κοιτάω επιδεικτικά τη ζυγαριά εδώ και δύο μέρες και την αγνοω!!!


μηπως το σασου σημαινει *σα*ν *σου*φλε

----------


## Sasou

Καλημέρα!!θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει και σαν αουφλε,αλλά όχι είναι απλώς αρχικά...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σε κοβω να προτημας το σα σουβλακι

----------


## Sasou

Καλησπερα!(αν διαβάζει κανείς).έκλεισα μήνα και κάτι.συνολικα έχασα ως τώρα 2.200.δεν είναι πολύ αλλά δεν πειράζει!συνεχίζω κανονικα!
Καλή συνέχεια σε όποιον προσπαθει!

----------


## Fragolitsa89

Καλή μας συνέχεια  :Smile: 
Αργά και σταθερά!!!

----------


## adespoto

Καλησπέρα κι από μενα! Έκανα την weight watchers πολύ παλιά και θέλω να την ξεκινήσω πάλι. Υπάρχουν κάπου πληροφορίες γιατί δε θυμάμαι τίποτα;;; το λινκ που έχετε βάλει από το eating disorders.gr δεν ανοίγει... ????

----------


## λουλούδι

> Καλησπέρα κι από μενα! Έκανα την weight watchers πολύ παλιά και θέλω να την ξεκινήσω πάλι. Υπάρχουν κάπου πληροφορίες γιατί δε θυμάμαι τίποτα;;; το λινκ που έχετε βάλει από το eating disorders.gr δεν ανοίγει... ????


Δεν υπαρχει το eating disorders πλεον, ενσωματωθηκε σ αυτο το σαιτ, κανε αν θες μια καλυτερη αναζητηση μηπως βρεις το προγραμμα που θες.

----------


## johnκ

Πως έχασα 30 κιλά....Αυτό που θα σας περιγράψω είναι ότι πιο αποτελεσματικό απο όσα δοκίμασα και πιο εύκολο

Αρχικά έγραφα σε ένα χαρτί για 2 μήνες τι έτρωγα. Έτρωγα κανονικά ότι και όσο ήθελα δεν άλλαξα τίποτα. Μετά τους 2 μήνες είχα σχεδόν καταγράψει τις τροφές και τις μερίδες που έτρωγα συνήθως.

1) Απο την πρώτη μέρα ας πουμε οτι για μεσημεριανό είχα κοτόπουλο με πατάτες. Πήγαινα στο χαρτί που έιχα σημειώσει και βλέπω 600γρ μερίδα φαγητού. Παίρνω την ζυγαρία και βάζω 300γρ. Αυτό έκανα με όλες τις τροφές (γλυκά ή αλμυρά)

2) Αν παρόλα αυτά πεινούσα θα έτρωγα κάποιο φρούτο ή λαχανικά. Αποφεύγουμε φυσικά όσο μπορούμε λιπαρές τροφές και επεξεργασμένες με μαργαρίνες, βούτυρα, φοινικέλαιο...Έτρωγα σαν λιπαρή ουσία ελαιόλαδο και σπάνια χρησιμοποιούσα βούτυρο που είναι καλύτερο για τον οργανισμό απο τις μαργαρίνες (πλαστικά)
3) Έπινα 3 λίτρα νερό την ημέρα
4) Ξεκίνησα να γυμνάζομαι αρχικά τουλάχιστον μιση ώρα με περπάτημα γρήγορο κάθε μέρα και έφτασα να τρέχω 5 χιλιόμετρα 4 φορές την βδομάδα πλέον συνεχόμενα. Σε εξωτερικό χώρο όχι σε γυμναστήριο (εκεί κάνεις και βάρη και ανοίγει η όρεξη)
5) Το σημαντικότερο συνηθίζεις σε αυτό το διατροφικό πλάνο ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ήμουν 115 κιλά και πλέον τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια διατηρούμε μεταξύ 78-81 κιλά. Το ύψος μου είναι 1.81

Οπως καταλαβαίνετε είναι απαραίτητη μια ζυγαριά κουζίνας.

Αυτή είναι η ιστορία μου με την παχυσαρκία μου ελπίζω κάποιος/ κάποια να κερδίσει κάτι διαβάζοντας την

----------


## Ορέστης

Βοηθαει αυτο το προγραμμα οσους τρωνε ψυχαναγκαστικα ή απο θυμο;

----------


## kobo

> Βοηθαει αυτο το προγραμμα οσους τρωνε ψυχαναγκαστικα ή απο θυμο;


Ορεστη θαρρώ οτι οσοι τρώμε οδηγούμενοι απο ψυχογενή κριτήρια και οχι επειδή πεινάμε ή απλά λιγουρευόμαστε κάτι, δεν μας βοηθά η έννοια δίαιτα συνήθως απο μόνη της. 
Αυτο που λεω φυσικά δεν καμώνομαι πως είμαι καμία ειδικός και το λέω. Το λέω απο το δικό μου βίωμα και την χρόνια πάλη με αυτο το τέρας της ψυχογενούς υπερφαγίας. Για καθε ψυχοκινουμενη υπερφαγία θα πρεπει να πάρεις extreme αντισταθμιστικά μέτρα. 
Εγω βρισκομαι σε προγραμμα διατροφής με διατροφολόγο παρα πολύ καιρο. Εχω πολύ αργα αποτελέσματα, αλλα εχω πτωτικά αποτελέσματα και αυτο ειναι αρκετο απο μόνο του.
Εχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία να πηγαίνεις να σε δει κάποιος - καποιος ομως που θα σε προσέξει - καποιος που θα κουμπώσεις μαζί του, οχι να σε βλέπει σαν αλλο ενα πελατη. 
Η ψυχογενής υπερφαγία εχει παρα πολλές τύψεις και ενοχές, εχει πολλή ντροπή και πολύ μίσος για τον εαυτό σου, οποτε σε αυτο το μονοπάτι καλο ειναι να βρείς καποιον διατροφολόγο να σου δίνει ενα ελαφρύ push οταν νιώθεις οτι θές να τα παρατήσεις. 
Απο εκει και επειτα θα πρεπει να βρείς ενα σύστημα, μια εξίσωση που θα αναιρεί το υπερφαγικό σου επεισόδιο και θα πρέπει να το κάνεις όμως υποχρεωτικά. Δηλαδή πχ έρχεται αυτη η λυσσα η κακιά και σε ενα βράδυ καταβάζουμε το σύμπαν???, ε μετα για τρείς ημέρες αυστηρα βραστα, ατμου πρωτεινες και λαχανικα. 
Ετσι το υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο δεν θα κατσει πανω σου. Ουτε στο κορμί σου ουτε στην ψυχή σου. 

Τωρα απο εκει και επειτα οι συμβουλες του τυπου φαε φρούτο οταν πεινάσεις αντι για σουβλάκι πχ σε μένα δεν πιάνουν. Και ειναι παρα πολύ λογικό αφού οταν μας πιάνει αυτή η μανία ο οργανισμός ζητά σαν κολασμένος οτι ειναι απογειωμένο γευστικά και αυτο συνήθως θα είναι ή θα ειναι τίγκα στα λίπη ή τίγκα στη ζάχαρη. 
Δεν ξέρω κανέναν με υπερφαγικά επεισοδια να έφαγε καρότα και αγγουρακια την ώρα της κρίσης του. 
Οποτε γενικά εχω να συμβουλεψω το εξής : 
- διατροφολόγος με παρακινητική μέθοδο
- αδειασμενο ψυγείο και ντουλάπια απο τις κακές συναναστροφές
- πέταγμα όλων των φυλλαδίων για παραγγελίες - όλων μα όλων.
- μαγείρεμα πάντα μιας μερίδας διότι μας πιάνει και το κατοχικό και δεν μπορούμε να πετάξουμε το φαΐ. 

και τέλος και πιο σημαντικό ενασχόληση με κάτι (οτιδήποτε) για να ξεχνάμε την πλήξη την στεναχώρια την ανασφάλεια και ολο αυτο το μαύρο σύννεφο που μας επηρεάζει εσωτερικά και καταφεύγουμε στο φαΐ.

Οι ζυγαριές και οι μετρημένες ποσότητες είναι κάτι που στην παρούσα φάση δεν εξυπηρετεί. Θα σε εξυπηρετήσει μόλις σπάσεις τον φαύλο κύκλο της συνήθειας.
(πεσμένη ψυχολογία-->> binge eating --> τύψεις +ενοχές--->> πεσμένη ψυχολογία )

----------


## johnκ

> Βοηθαει αυτο το προγραμμα οσους τρωνε ψυχαναγκαστικα ή απο θυμο;



Ορέστη όλους τους βοηθάει πιστεύω γιατί σε κάθε περίπτωση όταν θα θέλεις να φας πέρα απο το κανονικό οι μόνες τροφές που θα φας είναι φρούτα και λαχανικά που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι χειρότερα απο τα λιπαρά κτλ.

Με αυτό το πρόγραμμα που έκανα εγώ δεν αισθάνθηκα ποτέ στην στέρηση ή την καταπίεση. έτρωγα ότι ήθελα αλλά σε μικρότερη ποσότητα και όταν εβλεπα τα αποτελέσματα αυτό με παρακινούσε. Καμιά φορά ξεφευγα αλλά όλα μεσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι. Αν ξεφύγεις ποιος σκάει συνεχίζεις κανονικά.

Είμαι τις απόψεις οτι πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε τους γιατρούς διαιτολόγους ψυχολόγους κτλ γιατί για αυτούς άσχετα τι λένε είμαστε πελάτες. Όταν βλέπετε γιατρό να σας προτείνει σκευάσματα, προϊόντα με την πρώτη μακριά την τσέπη του κοιτάει μόνο.ΝΟΜΟΣ

----------


## Ορέστης

Και πως εμποδιζετε τον εαυτο σας να φαει κατι περα απο φρουτα και λαχανικα;




> Απο εκει και επειτα θα πρεπει να βρείς ενα σύστημα, μια εξίσωση που θα αναιρεί το υπερφαγικό σου επεισόδιο και θα πρέπει να το κάνεις όμως υποχρεωτικά. Δηλαδή πχ έρχεται αυτη η λυσσα η κακιά και σε ενα βράδυ καταβάζουμε το σύμπαν???, ε μετα για τρείς ημέρες αυστηρα βραστα, ατμου πρωτεινες και λαχανικα.


Δεν ξερω αν θα ωφελουσε την ψυχολογια μου ενα τετοιο συστημα, περα απ το οτι δε θα μπορουσα να το διατηρησω.

----------


## johnκ

[QUOTE=Ορέστης;1034288]Και πως εμποδιζετε τον εαυτο σας να φαει κατι περα απο φρουτα και λαχανικα;

Ορέστη τα πάντα τρως αλλά σε μικρότερες ποσότητες. Όταν πεινούσα ώρες που δεν έπρεπε να φάω πχ στις 22:00( είχα ορίσει μέχρι τις 20:00 το τελευταίο γεύμα ) απο επιλογή μου για κάτι πιο υγιεινό έτρωγα φρούτα και λαχανικά. Κάποιος άλλος μπορεί πει εγώ θέλω ένα γάλα με τοστ.

Η κεντρική ιδέα είναι αν για παράδειγμα έφτιαχνες ένα τοστ με 2 φέτες γκούντα και 2 φέτες ζαμπόν τώρα να βάζεις απο 1 φέτα. Αν για πρωινό έτρωγες 3 τοστ τώρα να τρως 1,5.

Ο τρόπος που λέω παραπάνω, σε μένα λειτούργησε και λειτουργεί ακόμα δεν στερούμε τίποτα και δεν έχω συγκεκριμένο εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα (πχ δεύτερα πρωί 2 φρυγανιές και άλλα τέτοια κουλά) ούτε σκευάσματα...Φυσικά κάνω και τις παρασπονδιές μου. αλλά δεν τρέχει τίποτα στο ε΄πομενο γέυμα συνεχίζω στο ίδιο στυλ. 

Γενικά για να αδυνατίσεις πιστεύω οτι δεν πρέπει να σε αγχώνει και να σκέφτεσαι οτι πρέπει κάθε βδομάδα να χάνεις 1 κιλό. Μπορεί την μια βδομάδα να χάσεις 1,200 την άλλη 700 το θέμα είναι να χάνεις έστω και λίγο και να έχεις υπομονή.

----------


## λουλούδι

Ορεστη πηγαινε σε διαιτολογο, θα σε βοηθησει πολυ, θα αποκτησεις μια υγιη σχεση με το φαγητο!! Πιστεψε με πηγα και ηταν τελεια, απλα επρεπε να μαγειρευω 2 φορες τη μερα και ηταν και πανακριβη η διαιτα, γι' αυτο τη σταματησα!!! Αλλα μου κανε παρα πολυ καλο, δεν πειναγα!!!

----------


## kobo

Λοιπον για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι μιλώντας εξ ονοματος του Ορέστη και ας μήν το ξέρω και ας μην με εβαλε ποτέ να μιλήσω εξ ονόματος του. 
Ο Ορεστης δεν ζητάει συμβουλή για το τι σημαίνει δίαιτα και πως αυτή εφαρμόζεται πρακτικά με δοσομετρητές και ώρες. 
Ζητεί συμβουλή για την αυτοτιθάσευση και την αυτοκυριαρχία που πρέπει δυστυχώς να έχεις για να μπορέσεις να εφαρμόσεις την δίαιτα. 
Όποτε το πως θα σταματήσει να τρώει λόγω θυμού ή ανεξέλεγκτων συναισθημάτων αποτελεί μια συμπεριφορά και η αντιπρόταση θα πρεπει να είναι μία συμπεριφορά αντίστοιχα.
Πάνω κάτω ολοι ξέρουμε τι πρεπει να τρωμε και τι οχι. 

@Ορέστη θελει θετικότητα και ψυχραιμία το ολο πράγμα! Αν εχεις αρνητικά συναισθήματα μέσα σου, απο εκει πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις. 
Πρέπει να αλαφρύνεις ψυχολογικά για να μπορέσεις να στηρίξεις την οποιαδήποτε δίαιτα. 
Επειδη και εγω τρώω βασει ψυχολογίας σχεδόν κατα αποκλειστικότητα σε νιώθω και σε καταλαβαίνω. 
Σπασε τον φαύλο κύκλο της κακής ψυχολογίας. 
Ξεκίνα να σκέφτεσαι την ώρα που θες να φάς τι σε θυμώνει, τι σε λυπεί. Αυτο πρέπει να αλλάξεις. 
Η προταση που σου εχω εγώ ειναι ουσιαστικά να βάλεις την έννοια δίαιτα σίγα σιγά μεσα στην εβδομάδα σου. Χωρίς στόχους χωρίς κιλά χωρίς μετρήσεις. 
Ξεκίνα απο μια ημέρα ορθής διατροφής την εβδομάδα. Κανε δώρο στον εαυτό σου ΜΙΑ ήμερα μόνο οχι παραπάνω. Ειναι 1 στις 7. Μπορείς να αντέξεις και θα το καταφέρεις. 
Μετα σιγα σιγα προσπαθησε την αναλογία να την κάνεις 2 στα 7. 
Εγω να ξέρεις ειμαι κατά μέσο όρο 5.5 στα 7. Το ξέρω δεν θα φτάσω ποτέ 7 στα 7. Έχω δρόμο αλλα εχω δει διαφορά.

----------


## kobo

@Ορεστη, θα συμφωνήσω με το λουλουδι, οτι καλό θα ειναι να πηγαίνεις και σε διατροφολόγο που ομως να ειδικεύεται στα θέματα της υπερφαγίας λογω συναισθήματος. Ειναι σημαντική η επιβλεψη ακομη και αν σημαινει οτι πας 2 φορες το μήνα. Βημα - βήμα! Εύχομαι να βοηθώ και να μην ειμαι αστοχη στις προτάσεις μου.  :Smile:

----------


## Ορέστης

Ισως θα με βοηθουσε να πηγαινω σε ενα διατροφολογο τακτικα για να με ζυγιζει και να με ταπεινωνει. Ισως κατι τετοιο βοηθουσε την περιεργη ψυχολογια μου γιατι εμενα μου εχουν βαλει στο μυαλο οτι ειναι ντροπη να χανεις κιλα.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Λοιπον για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι μιλώντας εξ ονοματος του Ορέστη και ας μήν το ξέρω και ας μην με εβαλε ποτέ να μιλήσω εξ ονόματος του. 
> Ο Ορεστης δεν ζητάει συμβουλή για το τι σημαίνει δίαιτα και πως αυτή εφαρμόζεται πρακτικά με δοσομετρητές και ώρες. 
> Ζητεί συμβουλή για την αυτοτιθάσευση και την αυτοκυριαρχία που πρέπει δυστυχώς να έχεις για να μπορέσεις να εφαρμόσεις την δίαιτα. 
> Όποτε το πως θα σταματήσει να τρώει λόγω θυμού ή ανεξέλεγκτων συναισθημάτων αποτελεί μια συμπεριφορά και η αντιπρόταση θα πρεπει να είναι μία συμπεριφορά αντίστοιχα.
> Πάνω κάτω ολοι ξέρουμε τι πρεπει να τρωμε και τι οχι. 
> 
> @Ορέστη θελει θετικότητα και ψυχραιμία το ολο πράγμα! Αν εχεις αρνητικά συναισθήματα μέσα σου, απο εκει πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις. 
> Πρέπει να αλαφρύνεις ψυχολογικά για να μπορέσεις να στηρίξεις την οποιαδήποτε δίαιτα. 
> Επειδη και εγω τρώω βασει ψυχολογίας σχεδόν κατα αποκλειστικότητα σε νιώθω και σε καταλαβαίνω. 
> ...


Κομπο ποσες φορες εχω ανοιξει θεματα για να με βοηθησουν ψυχολογικα με το θεμα της συναισθηματικης υπερφαγιας και αρχισαν και μου ελεγαν φαε αυτο, φαε το ενα, φαε το αλλο!!!!!!!!! Ε οχι, ρε φιλε, δεν ανοιξα το θεμα για να μου πεις τι θα φαω αλλα πως θα αντεξω να μη φαω!!!!!!!! Ποσο δικιο εχεις!

----------


## kobo

Αστα βράστα λουλουδι μου.. Απογοήτευση.. Κουράστηκα να επεξηγώ τι σημαίνει binge eating...

----------


## λουλούδι

Εξω απο το χορο κομπο..μονο αν το ζησει καποιος!!

----------


## Ορέστης

Καλα δεν ειναι και σαινια οσοι γινονται διαιτολογοι. Αλλα ισως να βοηθαει η επισκεψη αυτη καθεαυτη. Πηγαινα σε ενα γυμναστηριο παλια που μας ειχαν δωρεαν διαιτολογο μια φορα την εβδομαδα.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Καλα δεν ειναι και σαινια οσοι γινονται διαιτολογοι. Αλλα ισως να βοηθαει η επισκεψη αυτη καθεαυτη. Πηγαινα σε ενα γυμναστηριο παλια που μας ειχαν δωρεαν διαιτολογο μια φορα την εβδομαδα.


Οι διατροφολογοι...σε βοηθανε να μην πεινας!! Δεν ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αυτο;;; Και οχι να σε ταπεινωνουν φυσικα οπως λες!!

----------


## p_k

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ! 
Μετά από χρόνια απουσίας επιστρέφω και πάλι εδώ, με σκοπό να κάνω μία νέα αρχή στην προσπάθειά μου να φτάσω στο επιθυμητό βάρος. 
Οι παλαιότεροι ισως Θα θυμούνται ότι πριν από δέκα περίπου χρόνια είχα κάνει μία πάρα πολύ αξιόλογη προσπάθεια με το Flexi points των weight watchers, το τελευταίο δηλαδή ελληνικό πρόγραμμα που είναι διαθέσιμο και μάλιστα με μεγάλη επιτυχία καθώς είχα φτάσει αν θυμάμαι καλά γύρω στα 78 κιλά, ξεκινώντας από τα 100 και... Τώρα βέβαια η κατάσταση είναι διαφορετική, καθώς την 1η Μαρτίου του 2019 έκλεισα τα 50 μου χρόνια και η κατάσταση με τα κιλά έχει αρχίσει να ξεφεύγει. 
Και για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός, αυτή τη στιγμή ζυγίζω 109,8 κιλά, Σάββατο 6 Απριλίου 2019
Δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω να λέω πολλές λεπτομέρειες και να γράφω ολόκληρα κατεβατά και ιστορίες που ίσως θα κουράσουν, απλά θα πω ότι κάνω ένα νέο ξεκίνημα, θα εφαρμόσω Αυτό ακριβώς το πρόγραμμα και εύχομαι πραγματικά να μπορέσω να βρω πρώτον το κουράγιο να το εφαρμόσω και δεύτερον να έχει τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα. 
Κλείνοντας, θα ήθελα να πω ότι στη ζωή δεν πρέπει ποτέ να απογοητευόμαστε, αλλά πρέπει να προσπαθούμε πάντα για το καλύτερο δυνατό. 
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους, όποια προσπάθεια και αν κάνετε σχετικά με την παχυσαρκία και με την απώλεια βάρους και θα είμαι εδώ να ενημερώνω για την πρόοδό μου. Λογικά, στα κιλά που βρίσκομαι η πρώτη εβδομάδα εαν εφαρμοστεί το πρόγραμμα θα κυλήσει πολύ καλά, το θέμα όμως είναι να το εφαρμόσω. Καλό απόγευμα σε όλους και καλή συνέχεια σε ότι κι αν κάνετε.
Ξέχασα να πω ότι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια είχα τα πάνω και τα κάτω μου σχετικά με τα κιλά, αλλά πριν τρία χρόνια επισκέφθηκα μία εξαιρετική διαιτολόγο και κατάφερα μέσα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα να πάω στα 88 κιλά ξεκινώντας από τα 108. 
Ο κακός εαυτός μου όμως υπερίσχυσε και δυστυχώς τα ξαναέβαλα. 
Αυτό ελπίζω να μου έχει γίνει μάθημα και να μπορέσω να συνεχίσω, το ότι δεν συνεχίζω όμως με διαιτολόγο οφείλεται στο ότι κάπως κουράστηκα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια και η ελευθερία που μου παρέχει το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα είναι για μένα πάρα πολύ σημαντική! 
θΘεωρώ ότι είναι πάρα πολύ σωστό, ισορροπημένο, διατροφικά πλήρες και χρειάζεται μόνο θέληση και υπομονή.
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όσους έκαναν τον κόπο να διαβάσουν ένα τόσο μακροσκελές ποστ και για μία ακόμη φορά εύχομαι τα καλύτερα σε όλους!

----------


## p_k

Καλημέρα και καλό Σαββατοκύριακο!
Το αποτέλεσμα της 1ης εβδομάδας ήταν ενθαρρυντικό, καθώς έχασα 1,1 και *από τα 109,8 κατέβηκα στα 108,7 κιλά*.
Δεν το εφάρμοσα όμως 100% το πρόγραμμα, αλλιώς η απώλεια θα ήταν μεγαλύτερη.
Επομένως, στόχος μου για τη δεύτερη εβδομάδα είναι η πιστή by the book εφαρμογή.

----------


## Peleftheria

Καλησπέρα. Ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα οδηγίες, λίστα πόντων για τη δίαιτα weight watchers προκειμένου να την ξεκινήσει η υπέρβαρη κόρη μου. Όσα Links βλέπω είναι από το eatingDesorders.gr τα οποία δεν μου ανοίγουν. Ψάχνω οδηγίες, βιβλίο, πόντους ή οτιδήποτε μπορεί να βοηθήσει.

----------

